# How about a weather report from around the country....part 2



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Here we go with part 2 of the weather reports…..It is 22 out now, and the low will be 16 and expected to be cold for the next few days and nights….It will get down into the twenties for highs, and in the teens for lows…..Everyone stay warm and toasty as possible…..If you live in non cold country, stay cool as you can…..!!! And let us know what's happening in your neck of the woods as far as the weather goes…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Here we are at part two after over 10,000 posts on part one. Happy days!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, why doesn't a title show up? All it says is "Off-topic content. Click to see the post." That, my friend, is a highly unsatisfactory way to run a railroad. I, for one, hate those 'you have to click on this to see what you're clicking on' things.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of late to the party tonight but looks like the old thread was still going so I posted there and came looking for the new one.

About 5 deg here now but got up yo 16 earlier. A couple inches of snow overnight but none todayt so far. Going to start later they say and not stop until Saturday night.


----------



## wormil

20° F Cold for this neck of the wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I made it boyz ;-) DBob, That off topic thing has something to do with you enabling off topic titles to show when you are logged on .


----------



## wormil

There used to be a setting that would enable/disable Coffee Lounge topic titles outside the Lounge. I disabled them because when I first came to LJ, the Lounge was mostly political threads. Not sure if you can still change it.


----------



## Alongiron

Mid 20s here in Indy for highs and single digit lows. Not much for snow. Cold for the next week or so.


----------



## Duckster

Rick, it is 39 here this morning. Supposed to get down to freezing Monday morning. Rare for S Texas. Global warming (HA)


----------



## Knockonit

aw, a balmy 43 degrees with a promise of mid 70s by noon, fire ball hasn't risen with in site yet, but once it does, warmth will happen quickly, yesterday was a most beautiful day, 
stay warm and safe 
Rj in Az.


----------



## Cricket

> Rick, why doesn t a title show up? All it says is "Off-topic content. Click to see the post." That, my friend, is a highly unsatisfactory way to run a railroad. I, for one, hate those you have to click on this to see what you re clicking on things.
> 
> - dawsonbob





> There used to be a setting that would enable/disable Coffee Lounge topic titles outside the Lounge. I disabled them because when I first came to LJ, the Lounge was mostly political threads. Not sure if you can still change it.
> 
> - Rick_M


The setting can be found within "pulse".


----------



## Cricket

I tend to freeze my tail off when the temps fall below 70 degrees.

It's 42 degrees. I may go into hibernation.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..Here we are with a brand new weather thread, and nearly a brand new year in just a few days…I'll tell ya guys, I never expected the other thread to reach over 10,000+....You guys made it happen, though…W/o ya'll it couldn't of happened…Thanks for sticking with it….Now let's do it again..!!!!

It was 16 at coffee time, which was 7:15…..almost too cold to get out of bed…Skies were pretty well clabbered over, but giving way to some sun….The high will be 38 (?), but I'm skeptical on that temp….

Sunday and Monday is gonna be nasty, with some kind of moisture, and the lows will be in the single digits, with wind chills near 0-to -10 below. They have already posted a weather warning on the Weather Channel for it…

Glad I have plenty of firewood put up, just in case things go south…..

Welcome to the weather thread Rick M., and good to see ya made it back to visit us, Duckster….Haven't heard from you in a while….I know Rick is an old hand at LJs, and so are you, Duck….You guys are welcome anytime…!!! We keep getting new visitors pretty often, and some are staying for the big show…

Cricket…..You're a fair weather gal….I can tell when you come on our thread and talk about the weather where you live in Texas that you're cold natured….Thanks again for letting us continue with part 2…...!!


----------



## Firewood

Last few mornings here in South East Wisconsin have been in the negative territory. Right now it is a balmy 3*F.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well it is a cool -1 this morning and a couple inches new snow. Might warm up to +5 later and then -8 tonight. Sounds like the next few days are all going to be similar. Have about 10" now and should get another 10" before it quits Sunday night. Going to finish the year right I guess.


----------



## Ken90712

Good morning, 78 here yesterday 60 ish at night. Los Angeles weather, but our traffic is stupid silly. We're thinking of moving to Nashville soon. Stay warm yall.


----------



## dawsonbob

An uncommonly extraordinary, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, monumentally magnificent morning to all,

79 delightful degrees under sunny skies here in San Diego today. I have it on good authority that the skies will be with us throughout the coming year (but they won't always be sunny).

Thanks, guys - and especially Cricket, who is certainly not a guy at all - for the info. The title of the new thread is now showing up as it should.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an uncommonly extraordinary, indescribably delightful, fabulously fine, monumentally magnificent day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, well we made the transition to part two, and I didn't even feel a thing … 62° here in the cactus patch and heading for 77° under clear blue skies and a gentle breeze … No snow in sight.

Firewood Mike: to make the degree sign; with the number lock on, holding the alt down enter 0176 … ° … cool huh?

Bbob: I think that cat would have lumps and bruises about the head and shoulder area … Now I'm not into being cruel to animals but what goes around … well you know. (Just kidding of course) We had a barn cat that thought it was fun to attack with all claws when you least expected it … I still have a tic.

Cricket: Thanks for helping Rick make Part #2 a reality, this is a good site.

Well count your fingers before and after the project, and if the number is the same, all is good … Be well my friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Just finished with dinner, and wanted to give a quick update for this morning…Like I said in my post earlier, it was 16, so I decided to go in the shop and check the heat, since we supposedly have some nasty weather moving in this weekend….It was 53 in the shop, and not uncomfortable…just a little nippy…My shop is well insulated, but I turned on the central heat to warm the shop, and the boat side…..With 10 vents, it didn't take it long to start warming up, so I sat and drank a hot cup of joe…..then decided to cut up some scrap wood for kindling for fires….I have to tell you that I was a little nervous firing up the table saw, as I've not even been in my shop in over a year since my shop accident and surgery….Really thought my shoulder would go under, but not….it was my back that was killing me….My nervousness went away after running several boards…..Man, it felt good to be back in there, even for just a little while….I've missed it…..But I got a good box of kindling, the shop is warm, and now I'm ready to do more…..not today, though….Got to rest my body…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Firewood Mike: if you happen to be on a Mac, option-shift-8 will give you the degree symbol.

Rick, congratulations on getting back in the shop. Baby steps, buddy, baby steps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

20 already this morning. Rick, maybe you had better start getting part 3 ready ;-)

Wunnerfully wet in WW, not cold, not hot, 42 to 53 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, the new thread is popular. It got up to about 5 deg here in northern Minnesota today. Tomorrow's high should be -5. Anybody wanna go skiing with us?

It's time to go get some dinner. Later fellas.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's just as cold, if not more, than it was the last time I post. The snow is squeaking and the roads are a mess here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 9 and expected to reach 15.

Looks like we got our first Spammer already on this thread. I just don't understand why people go out of their way to make other people's lives miserable just for their fun.

Welcome to the new peeps. I hope you guys can stick around and enjoy the fun.

I like the "new" thread *Rick*. Looks like you painted the walls or something. It looks different or maybe it's just me. Anyway, I found my way here and here is where I'll stay. BTW, congrats on getting out to the shop Rick.

My tests went okay and I didn't die of a heart attack doing it, so all is well for now. Looks like I need to go out and do some PT though so I can get into better shape and live longer. Anyway, Happy New Year guys and stay safe.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just when I start getting comfortable with things ya'll gotta go get all fancy and change things. What's an old fart like me gonna do? I missed out on the last few days. I need to back and update myself. I see a lot of new faces and some old ones. It's great to have you all here.

Today I'm going to try out that new spray rig I bought some months back. I'm going to start with just water on the garage door. Then I advance to shellac on a practice piece of wood before moving on to the cabinet parts. I think it's going to take a full day for masking off the insides of the cabinets. Like anything getting ready to do the work and cleaning up after seems to take most of the time.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Guess I missed the spam for breakfast again.

Only -9° and warming up to -4° later. Have about 10" of new snow and maybe get another couple inches today. Spent an hour yesterday with the plow cleaning sidewalks that the city covered up. First time in years they decided to plow residential streets and they went curb to curb. I hate sidewalks on the curb !!

Good to be in the shop again Rick. Even when we had been gone for a few months last summer working on fires it was an experience to get in the shop and fire up tools. Nice to get that back.

Making a handle for an antique cleaver for my nephew. Cleaning up the blade yesterday and found the markings on it. It is a Foster Brothers 13" model made in 7/15/24. This thing is a monster. The blade is 13" and the handle is about 20" long.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks like Cricket took care of the spammer…..He posted right before Don, and I flagged him…Thanks, Cricket….!!! Keep them spammers out of here….You're doing a good job…!!

It wasn't as cold as it has been this morning at coffee time….It was 32, BUT, as the day goes along the temps will begin to fall…..drastically, from what I read…..The wind will pick up somewhat, and the wind chill factor will kick in…..Sunday, Monday, and into Tuesday looks nasty, with some low teens for highs, and single digits for lows…..It has begun: The temp now is 29, and the high will be 24, and start dropping…low will get to 14…..

The fireplace has been cooking some good wood, and will continue to so from here on out…..The 7 day forecast looks nasty, also….

Bill….Hope you're having a good time skiing up in cold country….That's way to cold for this fat man….It's cold enough down here in the mountains…..

Don…..Glad to hear the test went ok, and you passed with flying colors…..That would of prolly killed me…!!

Yea guys…..It looks like the new thread will be another good one…We'll just continue doing our thang, and having a good time….That's what it's all about…..!!!

It looks like BurlyBob and Mark were posting at the same time I was….I read ya'lls post…..

Dang Mark….I thought Bill was up in cold country…...I think you have that beat….Yep….a little shop time felt good….I think I'll try my hand at some more…if my back don't giver out first….Take several breaks and drink coffee….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

An especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous morning to all,

73° (degrees) with sunny skies here in San Diego today.

Don, glad to hear that things went well. About the PT … well, what can I say about that? PT sucks, but y' gotta do it.

BBob, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I have to say that I like your approach: sneak up on it till you feel comfortable.

Spam? We had spam already? Dang, and I missed it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an especially spectacular, exceedingly exceptional, uncommonly extraordinary, gloriously great and gorgeous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's -11 now and should be -22 by tomorrow morning.
It was a cold day of skiing, but we managed better than I thought we would.
I love being here, but skiing in this cold would not be my preferred outdoor activity.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep…..Just as I predicted it would be….It's now 21…..way down from this mornings' report….The temp started falling pretty quick, and the low will be 13-14…..depending on who you believe….

Bill…. I wouldn't want to be where you are now….Man, that's polar bear weather….I think they even hibernate too, don't they….like a black bear…?

Yep….first rattle out of the box, and we had a spammer talking about crap, and nearly 1/2 page of nothing but nonsense….Sure glad Cricket was on the ball…She put him to pasture quickly….!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

At coffee time, which was around 7:30, it was 13 degrees, and a wind chill made it feel like 5…..BBUUURR…!!!

Sky is clabbered over pretty heavy, and no sun today, looks like….It started spitting snow, but only lasted a few minutes…..No snow was in the forecast, anyway…..The high will get to 20 (?).....and the low in the morning at 8:00 will be 5….So a cold few days are in store…It's time to get a good hell-roaring fire going….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still -8° here. The forcast said we will get to -9° for the high. No matter it is still cold. We did get just a dusting of snow last night. Wind will take care of that.


----------



## Knockonit

Woke to a slightly cloudy day with temps at around 45 degrees, supposedly gonna warm up to mid 70s, hope so, i have a gaggle of planing and sanding to do and the units are on my patio. 
happy new year to those that subscribe

Rj in Az.


----------



## Firewood

Sunny, but still cold. It was a 1 lonely degree going to church this morning. Tomorrow morning will be around -10. Definitely a 3 Dog Night. I still can't figure what made us stay here. Ah, Wisconsin….
....come for the cheese, stay because your car won't start.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Single digits here in eastern central Missouri. Without the propane heater in the garage shop it's a constant 40 degrees or just below it. Insulated garage door and walls help, but with no connection the HVAC from the rest of the house, it cools down when I'm not in there.

As far as that shiny 2×4 goes, I might go fell a tree on my back acre to see if I can harvest a single solitary board.  Thanks for the prize!


----------



## Fresch

-4f this am. 
Central N.Y.


----------



## dawsonbob

An utterly sensational, incredibly spectacular, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a morning to all,

70 degrees here in San Diego today, with partly cloudy firmament above. The skies will be that way, too. Coincidence? You be the judge.

A great, prosperous, and joyful New Year to everyone. Uh, about the joyfulness…be careful when you're joying tonight. We want to see you make it to the New Year.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have an utterly sensational, incredibly spectacular, ultra-super peachy-keen, marvelously magnificent masterpiece of a day, and a whizbang wonder of a peachy-keen, mega marvelosity of a New Year!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Firewood Mike, I'm in Superior tonight on my way home. We will celebrate the new year at the Best Western.
It's -3 and feels warm compared to the last few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy hour at the hotel.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, at least there's pizza and some sort of whistle-wetter. Happy New Year!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Brrrrrrrrrr*










.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BRRRRR?????









How's that? It's 7 now… and that ain't degrees Celsius.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I might get to skate on my pond next weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

It's -16° here now. We always get a few days of this. Annoying but tolerable. This week gets us back to more "seasonal" temperatures. Highs in mid 30s.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still cold here at -16° but should start warming up the next few days.

Would like to wish everyone a safe and happy New Year!! Still have 3 hrs. to go here !!


----------



## rockmolsen

A few days late but temperatures in the NY Hudson Valley at record lows - 11:15PM and its 3 degrees.


----------



## dawsonbob

Happy New Year, everyone!

The temperature for tomorrow will be about 70. It'll be the last day to go ice skating at the beach over in Coronado.


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to All !!!


----------



## dawsonbob

And a 3…2…1…Happy New Year!


----------



## JCamp

It's a snowy 0 here in southern Ohio. No worries tho. It's suppose to warm up to 15 later in the day. 
I hate winter


----------



## Tennessee

Woke up about 3:45AM this January 1st, looked over at the temperature gizmo and it was a balmy 14' outside, here in Cleveland, TN, just 20 miles North of the Georgia Border. Ken, might want to rethink that Nashville thing - Weather Man said it was 8' this morning in Nashville. Atlanta was 19' this morning. Funny how all those global warming people don't say much during temps like this. Wonder why?

This is mainly heat pump country…they don't work too well at those temps. My next HVAC unit, gonna get a gas pack on that puppy. Will cost to have the gas line pulled in from the street, but I don't care anymore. Every single winter there are a few days or weeks… So this is my last heat pump. I kicked in a kerosene heater about 4:30AM and let the furnace fan run continuous. (Well, heat pump fan.)


----------



## Firewood

Hope you all had a warm (indoors, of course) and safe New Year's celebration. I wish you all the best in 2018.

Brrr3









Firefighterontheside - that's a long way north for you this time of year, isn't it? Stay warm and safe travels home.


----------



## Knockonit

Happy new year, woke up to 40 degrees, promise of mid 70's, worked on repairing a band saw most of the evening, then gave it a go, amazing what tuning will do, this is a second unit i picked up at a garage sale for a song,. anyways its going to go to a good friend for his shop.
new tires, a couple new bearings and ceramic guides and its like paradise, used it for a couple hours cutting out some pcs. nice saw.
anyway

gonna be a great year, lots of new projects gonna be in the works.

again happy new year.
Rj in balmy Az.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's +6 today with partly cloudy sky's. With the wind chill, it's bringing the temp down to -10. It's warming up a bit, but I think we broke some records the last couple of days. It's been bitterly cold here in Mid-Michigan. The warming trend will continue today up to 11.

It looks like we've got some new faces here on the weather thread. Remember the old days and I mean really old days, back when you watched "Romper Room"? She would look through that "mirror" and say, "I see, Billy and Bobby and Ricky and so on….... Well, here's my take on it. Welcome,* Fresch*,* John Monte*, *Rock Molsen*,* J Camp,** Ken90712*, *Alongiron* and* Tennessee* and lets not forget *Firewood*. I hope you guys can stay a while and give us your report and whatever else you wanna give too.

*Dawson Bob*, You really know how to make a guy feel "warm" with that picture of the ice skating rink.

Well guys, here's hoping that this new year brings us hope, happiness and health. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you frozen stiffs,

When I rose for my morning pot of java, it was 3 degrees….BBUURR!!! And now it's 8, and will start rising to a balmy 15 now until dark, when the temps once again will start falling rapidly…..The low in the morning will be 6 again…..There's no wind, no clabber, and a full ball of sun in the skies…..It helps to warm things up, but not much….I had a good hell-roaring fire all day and night last night…..toasty in the house…!!! I went to the shop yesterday and set the temp to 68, and left it on all night and today….Checked it a few minutes ago, and it's nice and toasty in there….

The general consensus is that it's COLD everywhere….except one place (we all know who that guy is), and it should be…..and will be that way for a good spell, according to all who post from around the country…And to all the new posters ( Don mentioned them), welcome, and we're glad you could join us on this 1st day of the new year…..Hope everyone got some new shop toys, and have big plans for new projects…..

I think mine, Bill's, and MIke in Stl. usually have about the same temps, or really close….That's all I have for now…Stay warm, and I hope we all have a happy and prosperous NEW YEAR…..!!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious morning to everyone,

69 degrees here in San Diego today, under partly cloudy skies.

Happy New Year to all, and welcome to all the new people.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine but another cold day here to start the year. Still -10° but may get above 0 for a bit later. Then warms up to the 20's starting tomorrow.

Welcome to all the new visitors here. Stop by often and chat a spell. Good bunch of folks here.

Watched the Rose Parade now deciding if I should get some shop time in. Need to start putting finish on a few projects that have been done for awhile now. Room gets a little tight in the shop when it is cold and snowing. Keep the plow in the heat so it starts and runs better. Yesterday had to do some maintenance and it is nice to have it clean and dry.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, fl 1911 hrs +35d 60% RH no wind. It has been a gray drizzling day with the damp cold going into one's bones. It is to freeze tonight. We picked 6 ripe tomatoes and then coverd up the plants.
The traffic was OK on the road/streets but I did not stay out too long.
The fire has been going in the fire place for most of the day. The fire is conducive to naps which I succum to with no resistance.


----------



## dawsonbob

Here's to napping! Nothing beats a nice nap. Well, hardly anything, that is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. We made it back home from frozen Minnesota about 5 pm. It was -17 this morning when we left. It got all the way up to 9 as we pulled into St. Louis. Now at home it's back down to -2.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Crap O'Dear. You folks a little east of me is really feeling some nasty cold. It's been in the mid 30's during the day and tonight the upper teens. I feel for you guys. Been thru more than my share of those bitter cold days and nights. Winter ain't over yet and we might get our fair share before the grass starts growing.

So I'm getting ready to start spraying finish on these cabinets. I bought a fancy Earlex rig sometime back. I'm going to do a shellac first coat over the Danish oil I used to bring out the character of the oak. I'm a total newbie to spraying finish. I've used rattle can for really small meaningless project. I know this whole spraying boils down to the right amount of material out the nozzle, at the right viscosity, at the right distance, at the right speed of application(arm swing) and at the right temperature. Sounds just flat out right fool proof! You all got any sage advice?? The final finish is going to be a Sherwin-Williams Water based gloss poly maybe 3 coats. That's what my buddy does and I trust him. So once I get done with the shellac. What the Heck do I do to clean this sprayer? Just run some alcohol thru it? Take it apart and scrub the day lights out of it. Use acetone, mineral spirits or plane ole unleaded gas? I'm all ears to you guys with the experience. Tomorrow I'm going to spend most of the morning practicing with just water on the side of my garage. I want to get the muscle memory built up and some consistency of a spray pattern. I figure to start out on the south side of the garage. If need be move to the north side. I figure I can see the results as the water mist freezes on the metal siding and make corrections as needed. PLEASE, give me your advice!!! I really don't want to screw this project up and I've honestly got no one around to help me learn. Trial and error is a piss poor way to learn something like this!! I damn sure don't want to have to rebuild anymore cabinets!

I honestly want your advice and counsel and I'm not afraid to ask for it or admit my shortcomings.

Thanks so very much.
Bob


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

-3° now but will be +25° tomorrow. Heat wave!!

Glad to see everyone made it through to the New Year !!

Welcome home Bill. Fun but cool vacation. Now back to work?


----------



## Festus56

BBob I know nothing about the Earlex system but think it would be similar to my gravity feed and my old siphon feed guns. My favorite gun is one of my $10 HF guns. I just set the pattern about 6" wide at a distance of 10 - 12 inches. Usually have the air pressure about 40psi, and the volume of material setting about mid point on the dial to get a full wet coat.

I have sprayed many gallons of paint, stain, polyurethane and lacquer and my worst problem is putting on to heavy of a coat. I get runs and slow drying times by putting to much material on at once. Automotive enamel is the easiest to get runs for me. Helped a friend paint a fleet of garbage trucks, farm equipment and even a old school bus once. As far as clean up I use lacquer thinner for everything except water based products. Water based just use soap and water.

Practice and getting used to the sprayer is important but in my experience you may have to adjust settings after trying the actual product on a test piece at the shop conditions. Not sure if any of my rambling will help you as I am kind of self taught and just experiment until it looks like I think it should.


----------



## BurlyBob

Honestly Mark. Thank you for your advice. I'm using shellac and a water based Poly. Nothing close to an enamel product. One thing I'm going to be on the hunt for is a Tyvek suit hopefully with a hood. I bought a respirator that was rated quite highly. I'm thinking in the final analysis it's going to be all on me to get the technique right. That is as it should be. Trust me friends I will endeavor to make you all proud of this novice. 
I had briefly thought of something insulting to say but have since deleted it. I want to keep all of you as friends.
I'm thinking I spend most of tomorrow practicing with water in this cold and watching the frost on the siding will give me a fairly decent read on how I'm doing. That is if the gun doesn't freeze up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, usually hold the nozzle about 6" from the piece. Keep the gun level and square to the piece. Changing angles changes spray pattern and the amount of liquid being put on a given area. Do the practice with water for sure. Get used to how the amount of liquid changes as you turn the knob on the back. Make sure you try all three settings of the nozzle. When you change to the setting that just has a small round pattern, you usually want to dial back the setting because it sprays more material in a smaller area. Try start spraying off of the piece and come on to it and then spray all the way off the other end. That's not possible in a cabinet.

I have the same earlex. It's very easy to clean. Clean up is with whatever is the solvent base of your product. For shellac it's denatured alcohol. Make sure you do this in an open area. You can use household ammonia for shellac, but I don't. For the water based poly it's water. When you are done spraying, empty the material that's left back into a can. Put some solvent in the cup and swish it around and dump out. Then fill the cup about 1/3 to 1/2 with solvent and put it back on the gun. I give it a good shake. Then spray it all out and use all three settings of the nozzle. 99% of .your work is done. Take it apart and wipe down the parts with solvent. Most important is cleaning the needle and then putting just a tiny bit of mineral oil on it before putting it back in. That lubes the o rings inside. Clean the little air
Ports in the nozzle adjuster. If you are spraying for an extended period during a day, you don't need to clean between sprays. Just need to scrape a little bit of dried material off the nozz,e before spraying again.


----------



## Bonka

The tomtoe made it. It is still cold, +32d, 64% RH & 4mph wind. I spied a hidden cache of cookies tht need my attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's -10 here this morning. That's darn cold for MO.
I have a heater hanging on the wall of my shop and keep it set on 50. It's running constant. I have some beer in there next to my beer fridge, but not in it. I drank one of those beers last night and it was very cold.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It warmed up. Is +14° now and maybe get to 27° later. Some wind doing some re-arranging of the snow in places. At least the sun is shining so that helps too.

Good luck BBob. I am sure you will get it mastered and get a great finish on all your cabinet project. Waiting for pictures now.


----------



## Knockonit

nothing new hear, another 40 degree day start, with a promise of mid 70's, we'll see how it goes, i'm hiding from work today, having so much time off made me sorta lazy, lol. 
oh well maybe a half day today.

be safe, stay warm.

Rj in az.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

BBUURR!!!!.....It's just flat cold, period…..It was 4 this morning at coffee time, but bright sun prevailed, and stating warming things up a touch….It's now 8, with plenty of cold air, plenty of sun shining, no wind, and the high will be 20….Ah, a warming trend…..A couple of more days of this fridged cold, and we should start warming up a touch for the rest of the week…..I left the heat going in my shop all day and all night, and it's toasty, and 68 degrees….Also it was so cold I left the heat on in my sunroom to keep it warm when I'm having my morning java…..Even the birds and squirrels are too cold to be out….I'm seen nothing stirring…..

I noticed that there are a couple of threads that have over 15,000-18,000 post, and still running…..Strange that we had to start part 2 with a few over 10,000…..Wonder why they haven't had to start over like we did…?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm tempted to put a few beers outside for the "coldest beer in town" effect.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thank you Bill. That was a pretty thorough description of what I needed to know.

It's freaking 18 degrees here and that sounds a lot warmer than what some of you are dealing with. It might get to 35 today. Looks like we are missing that "artic express" everyone suffering under. Our snow pack has even reached 75% of average.

Try and stay warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

A stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, hunky-dory dandy of a marvelously magnificent morning to all,

74 degrees under mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today.

BBob, my fingers are still crossed for your spray job.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, ultra-super peachy-keen, hunky-dory dandy of a marvelously magnificent day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, make sure to use dewaxed shellac. Regular shellac will not adhere well to the waterbased poly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, not to cold, just right for a winter day, low of 37 up to 42 and mostly cloudy.

Good luck with your practice sessions BBob. I hope you don't end up with an igloo practicing with too much water ;-)

Rick, Good question, maybe they don't care about being full of spam?

Everyone bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I woke up to a temp of 16 degrees at coffee time…..So not as cold as the previous 2-3 mornings we've been having, down in the single digits…..The high will get to around 30 today, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and winds at about 2 mph….makes it feel like it's 8 degrees out….Looks like we're on a slight warming trend for the next few days, with highs in the 30's and 40's, but lows in the high teens….So not too shabby….Got some rain that's supposed to move in on Sunday (?), and then a chance of snow about next Thrusday….We'll see how that goes…


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, 32d RH 95%, rain, .89in since MN. Most gov. offices closed and many buinesses. I am an RN doing home health care and I have been ordered to stay home due to ice on bridges. I was going to chnage my schedule anyway as my first visit would be 33 miles from home. None of the patients will suffer from not being seen. If patient's cannot be seen due to dangerous conditions they have been previously registered with the local emergency managment dept. and can be taken to a shelter.
So we now have the fireplace going and plenty of wood inside. I feel several nap attacks looming in the background today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's was a frosty +8 this morning at the bus stop. The temp is supposed to rise to 18. Tomorrow the bottom drops out and the mercury is gonna start falling again. Tonight it's supposed to get down to +1 and rise to +5. Tomorrow night it's supposed to fall even further to -7. Those are temps without the wind chill factored in yet. It's gonna get downright cold around here in Mid-Michigan.

I've got to start moving around or I'm gonna end up freezing like a Popsicle. Stay safe and warm my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and I just finished cleaning out the truck from the trip. He had to vacuum up all the chips and crumbs on and under his seat. I swear he was using a shovel to feed himself back there.

Apparently the not as cold air is moving east. Last night when we got home around 11:30 it was 10 deg. This morning at 7 it was 20 deg. Supposed to get to about 24 and then start dropping again though, but nothing extreme.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

First time in awhile we are warmer than some of the rest of you folks. Feel for all the folks in the south that are freezing. That is just one more weather pattern that has troubled them this last year.

It is a nice day here. Only got down to 19 last night and 25° now. Headed for the mid 30's. The next 7 days should all be similar they say. Feels a lot better out just knowing it is above 0°.

How is the finishing coming BBob. I have about a dozen little projects sitting in the shop that I will be spraying today. Need to make room to start some more.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark and Bob. I had to darn many errands to run yesterday and never got a thing done. I hate days like that. I'm headed out the door shortly to give it a go. Later I'm determined to start cleaning the house before the wife gets back. Guaranteed I'll be in the dog house with in the first hour no matter what I do. But the place with be Cleaned up nonetheless.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning again, guys,

Just got off the phone with my primary doctor for an appointment to get a referral to see the new neurosurgeon in town about my bad back…..I just don't get this referral crap from one doctor to see another…When I was younger we just made an appointment to go the doctor, walked in, and that's all you needed….But no, you can't do that anymore…...That just means both of them suckers gets money…..!!! And our primary doctor won't do anything but look at you, charge you for coming in the room, and maybe talking a bit…Then he makes a call to the doctor you want to see…..to set up an appointment for me….I could of done that myself….It just pisses me off with the kind of system we have now days…..Seems like everyone has their hand out…..Especially in the medical profession…!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, not too cold, just right for a winter day with a wide swing in temps from a low of 32 up to 50 and mostly sunny.

BBob, I know the feeling, I'm in the doghouse no matter what I do or how I do it. That leads to sluffing off so at least I deserve to be in the doghouse when I'm in ;-)

Jerry, My mom did home health for many years in Southern Idaho and into Eastern Oregon.

Rick, It is insurance companies, Medicare and attys that are requiring referrals. Some how they think they are saving a buck having a screener doctor make sure you need to see the real doctor ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

May you all have a stunningly sensational, fabulously fine, whizbang wonder of a peachy-keen, mega-marvelous morning,

71 degrees under…hmmm…uh, lemme see…uh, mostly sunny skies here in San Diego today. Mostly cloudy now, but it's s'posed t' change later.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have a stunningly sensational, fabulously fine, whizbang wonder of a peachy-keen, mega-marvelous day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working on a logo to use with the laser. Monte gave me an idea.
Any suggestions?
DBob, what about your professional opinion?


----------



## dawsonbob

I can see where you're going, Bill. Is it supposed to be WJM 2018? Lemmeknow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Bob. My initials.


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, I'll work on it later. My nap takes precedence over all else, of course.


----------



## Festus56

Hope for the best with your doctors Rick. They do like everyones money for sure. Just hope they are trying to help you at the same time.

Looks good Bill. Here is the one I use the most for branding my stuff


----------



## firefighterontheside

No hurry DBob. You don't have to do anything if you don't want.

How big do you print it Mark. Everything small I did blurred.


----------



## Festus56

I have done it from 4cm long to 10cm. Here it is on about 43mm on an oak and walnut rolling pin. You need to focus the laser every time you change thickness of wood. I use a test square about 2" x 2" to burn at a slow speed and can turn the focus and see how fine it is. You want the smallest pinpoint beam. And usually adjust the speed. Not sure how your software does that. On oak and open pored wood I go slower, they are the hardest to make look good. I have scrap pieces of different thicknesses of wood to test and focus the beam.

Give me a call if you need to and maybe I can help more.


----------



## therealSteveN

SW Ohio here. We haven't seen the top side of 20 for a while now. The only folks around here happy about it are talking about how it will kill the bugs?????

It's been really cold here before, and every Spring a fresh crop of bugs shows up looking to eat your plants, eat you, or sting ya.

I'll take a vote, if we can get rid of anything below 55, and bugs on the same ballot, what say yee. Not sure how much luck we'll have in actually getting anything done about either, but the friction from typing might keep ya warmer.

Saying a prayer those on the East coast where this Sno Bomb is supposed to land don't get their power lines all iced up, no power and 20* is a tough day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark for the good luck with the doctors….You're right….they do like your money…Just hoping I can get a referral…My regular quack is covered up with sick people who has the flu and other sicknesses…..Have to see his NP….Don't matter to me, just as long as I get something done…..

That's a smart-looking logo, too, Mark…..Did you do that with an iron or laser…? Or use both….?

Bill…..Keep at it….You'll get it down pat….Practice, practice, practice…!!!

Welcome SteveN….Glad you chimed in to join our merry band of men…..I think you've been on our thread before, if memory serves me…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Rick I was looking for a branding iron a couple years ago and ended up getting a laser. Works great and have done a lot more with it than just my logo. Even works great instead of tracing designs on leather for tooling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I got the same laser that Mark has. It's his fault.


----------



## Festus56

Still think I should get a commission for all the lasers I have been the reason people bought one !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you speak Chinese, I think you should call and ask for your commission.


----------



## Festus56

I do not but have a daughter in law that can. I will ask her.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, 0856, +31d, RH 93% wind 2-6 mph. It is bone deep cold. The fireplace is ablaze and I'm soon off to bed,


----------



## Festus56

Jerry with that humidity I would be cold too.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I tried out that spray rig. Didn't get any good results on newsprint paper in the garage. Just could see the pattern. Had to let things warm up to go outside. I was worried the rig might freeze up. SO I didn't get to that till a bit past noon. I was out there till close to 2pm. Finally found the best surface was my concrete driveway. Like I told Bill my neighbor walked over to see what I was doing. He must of thought I'd lost my marbles, spraying water on a driveway in January. Took me about 30 minutes or so to get it dialed in. I spent the rest of the time practicing spraying different patterns and learning the adjustments. This might not be as forbidding as I had thought. Tomorrow is Showtime. The shellac hits the wood.
I'll post the results.

Bill and Mark I had never considered a laser before I bought my branding iron. With my limited space and getting more limited all the time it might not have worked out for me. Those some real nice looking patterns.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL +27d, RH77% wind 2 mph. 
The roads should be dried up by the time I have to go out and administer an IV antibiotic via a PICC line. This is a long gig. It is twice weekly until June and I am two months in.
The fire place with a good blaze takes the gloom out of things. It has been cloudy and resulted in 1.5 inches of rain.
The part I dread today is doing all of the documentation Medicare thinks up and changes on a regular basis. This is where a tremendious amount of our money goes.


----------



## Firewood

Well, it's nice and sunny this morning. Unfortunately, it's -8F. Going all the way to +10 (maybe). Should be warming up to lower 30's by Monday. That's good because they'll be delivering about 60 sheets of drywall for the basement build out on Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be "normal temperatures" now. Our cold went East. We're supposed to be 40s now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was another chilly start for todays weather….It was 13, with bright sun, a little clabber in the air, but it's about disapated now, and hopefully with the sunshine, it'll warm up to a balmy 30 by sunset…..It's been so cold that the water line on my frig freezes up….I think the line runs under / through the slab on my casa, so when my wife trys to get a glass of water…..nada…!! We have one of them ice boxes that has the pull out freezer on the bottom, and two ice makers….top and bottom….Frustrating for her….I don't drink water (water is for coffee and showers ).....It'll finally start working when the temp reaches high enough to thaw out the line…..Frustrating for her….don't bother me a bit….!!!! She refuses to drink out of the tap…...Spoiled…!!!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a bit nippy out there this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The low last night was around the zero mark and with wind chill, it was about -10. It's supposed to reach +7 today but, the wind chill is gonna keep it extra cold today. Tonight will be the kicker. It's supposed to get down to -7 and with the wind chill, it's supposed to get down to -20 or more. Brrrrrrrrr!

*FF Bill*, I like your logo. How much did you guys pay for that laser rig anyhow?

*Rick*, I hate that Mickey Mouse referral thing too. We just changed our insurance and now we have to do the same thing as you. It's just a money thing I think.

*Burly Bob*, You're gonna be a pro by the time you get done with finishing your cabinets. You may be able to open up a business making them for other peeps.

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a nice sunshiny day here. 30° and warming up. Should get up to near 40° this afternoon. Have not saw thet temp. for awhile now.

Better get back to the shop work. Plenty to do.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don ain't no way I'm opening a business for any thing. I want nothing to do with anything like that.

Holy cow it's way warmer this morning almost 32. Weather channel says it will be in the 40's in a day or so. That will sure getting the garage warm a whole bunch easier.

Spraying shellac today and house cleaning tomorrow. The wife and daughter found the one thing I wanted from Germany a road sign, "AUSFART" It means exit. We laughed every time we saw one. I'm going to hang it in the Man Cave with my " Biergarten" sign.

Hope you al have a real nice and warmer day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold as heck here in the rust belt. A fire in Lakewood, oh early this morning revealed multiple frozen hydrants. A 70 year old woman is now dead, gotta love high taxes & failing infrastructure!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey y'all,

I was just looking at our post up till this morning…..In 7 days, we've already posted 108 posts….We're moving right along…..All you guys make this happen….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

A peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and ultra-super whizbang wonder of a hunky-dory mega marvelous morning to yo all,

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. I almost hate to post our temperatures knowing how cold it is for many of you. They're predicting rain for a couple of days next week. I know, right? I don't believe it either.

Bill, I have a few chores to do before I work on your logo, but I will get to it.

Everyone stay safe, dry, as warm or cool as you like, and have peachy keen, fine and dandy, nifty, neat, groovy and ultra-super whizbang wonder of a hunky-dory mega marvelous day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, it took 3 years to get 10k on the first. At this rate it should be less than 2 this time. If your posting prizes were a little better, you might get to 1 year ;-)

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, cloudy with a 2* TEMP VARIATION 44 TO 46 in the next 24 hours. Suppose to start raining this afternoon for about a week. WW won't be so wunnerful ;-( I had quite a shock when my weather link went to Auburn, NY and forecast sunny skies and freezing temps for the next week. The cyber world is truly an anomaly. I have been clicking that same link for years.

Jerry, Mom said she did a lot of good for patients when home health first started but by the time she retired she spent more time doing worthless paperwork at patient care ;-(

BBob, Good thing you have some higher temps to clear the spray practice off the driveway ;-) Sound like you should be getting a good result.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick what is the prize for the first 3 of a kind? 111


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

How about a nice new rubber protractor, or maybe a 3" plastic ruler…...? Could you use something like that…?

I know three of a kind beats two pair, but it won't top a full house….And that's what we're after….!!!

It's my fart sack time, so I've gotta quit jawing now….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 3° as I drove to work this morn. We will get above freezing on Sunday with some ice, rain, snow.

Don, I believe the laser was right around $200.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks DBob.


----------



## Festus56

Bill I think this is the link I sent that Cindy bought from. You are worth more than you thought !!

Did you get it dialed in yet?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A3-Pro-DIY-1600mW-Engraver-Laser-Engraving-Machine-with-Protective-Glasses-U9P2/311914871303?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like it. I haven't spent anymore time with it. I have no doubt that I will get it dialed in. I'm starting to figure it out. My next hurdle is for it to burn where I need it to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, 3" ruler sounds good if it is the top grade precision plastic. These incremental prizes will build interest and keep the posts rolling in I think until 2 pair becomes possible. Looks like that might be a couple months.

You should get prize money from Cricket for having a 10k thread, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

So I tackled that spraying today. Let's just say I've got a lot to learn and I need better lighting!! I got 6 or 7 cabinets spraying and have 5 or 6 more. I have to play wack a mole with this project. Move one here than there than back over there to move the other over here so I can put the first one out of the way over there so I can get the another one put here and again and again. You kind of get the confusion and cramped quarters. It's packed like sardines in a can.

Don't know if I'm going to put on an extra coat of shellac. I just might. What could it hurt? Maybe that will help the WB poly hold better.

Bought myself a magnetic dovetail guide and a Japanese pull saw for Christmas. When I get past this cabinet job I want to try building some gift boxes with hand cut dovetails. That might start in late Feb or March.

Mark and Bill my hat's off to you guys. Computers and woodworking is something that's definitely out of my league. I'm lucky just to be able to join in here. Sketchbook, oh that's way to advanced for me. Shoot sending text messages is beyond me. So far in my whole 63 years, I've only sent 4 text messages. I figure if it's important enough for someone to want to contact me they can call and we'll talk. As a result I don't get a lot of phone call. Well except for robocalls! I hang up on those. Keeps my life nice simple and calm.

Hey it might hit 41 here tomorrow! Yeah no kidding 41 in January!


----------



## Bonka

Orang Park, FL., +32d RH 71%, breeze 1 mph, .01'' percip. Th fire idying down and so am I. At least until The Bladder Monkey" gets me up @ 0300. That is the start of my day. I usually take a nap around noon. Then finish up nurse's notes and send them off.
I'll probably keep doing this until I can't. Woodworking has faded as an interest. I hate to sell it all off and have a "relapse" and want it again. I do have a 30'' Steve Knight jointer I am trying to sell. I don't have any big stuff I am going to do again.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL., +25d, RH 62%, calm, 0% percip. It is to get into the mid 50's today. The wood pile is still high and will be next season too. We had to have two huge trees taken doen and kept some of the managable stuff. Now I need to split it and stack it.


----------



## Firewood

Waukesha, WI. -8F, WC -24, High today 7. Will finish putting in some Safe N Sound insulation today in the new shop.


----------



## Knockonit

AW finally a nice morning in high 50's, headed up to mid 70's, usual sun, maybe a breeze, makes working in shop and driveway lots of fun.
have a great friday and enjoy the weekend
Rj in Az


----------



## bigblockyeti

0° when I woke this morning and most school (if not all) in the area called off Thursday & Friday as of Wednesday night. My kids have been off all week and the elapsed time between when the wake and when they start misbehaving is getting exponentially shorter every day they're stuck in the house which is driving everyone crazy. Can't wait for a balmy 34° on Monday!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's colder than, well never mind, it's just darn right cold out there this morning in Mid-Michigan. The low last night was -11 and with the wind chill added in, it was -25. our high today is expected to be +5. Currently it's -4 with a wind chill of -22. It looks like* Firewood* and I are in the same weather pattern.

*FF Bill and Mark*, that contraption you showed on e-bay is the laser? Do you hook it up to your computer? It's a neat little contraption though.

Well, it's time for another cup of coffee, not to drink but to wrap my hands around to get them warm. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

33 sunny deg. headed for 40 again today. Will send any extra east for you folks. IF there is any extra. Want to get rid of some snow. We still have most of 15" on the ground.

That is it Don. I run mine from a laptop computer. They are fun tools to play with. I ran mine about 3 hrs. yesterday and maybe another hour today trying to see what the big picture and layout looks like for my niece. I always do a test before doing the actual expensive project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, it's like a little CNC, but no Z axis to go up and down.


----------



## Festus56

Here is what mine looks like when it is running


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang made it to 43 today. Started out at 35. This is insanely warm here. I'm use to temps like don and Firewood are having. I mean this is January, in eastern Oregon for crying out loud and it's 43…Inconceivable!!

So I just finished the first round of shellac on the cabinets, now it's on to the doors and drawer fronts. That shellac seems to be pretty forgiving and I need that!! It is kind of messy cleaning the rig up but it's required. I'm kicking the idea of giving everything a 2nd coat. I'm going to sleep on that idea.

Mark, you have convinced me! Your laser rig is waaayyyy over my head! I'm thinking there's no way I could ever master something like that.

Hey Yeti, your drive to crazy with the kids. I'll put a cup of coffee on it that it's not a very long drive.


----------



## Festus56

Just bring your stuff by BBob and I will brand it for you while we are having a cup or two.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Mike-in-STL …...when I lived in West Virginia a few years ago,
I forgot and left a 6 pack of Pepsi on the front passenger seat of my van.
the next day, I went to get it and found brown chunks of ice all over
the front of the van where the cans of Pepsi had froze and EXPLODED.
being a Florida Boy, I have never seen anything like it before. (it was slightly amusing).
I got the dust pan and swept it all up just thinking what a mess it would have made
if I didn't catch it and it all thawed out.. eeewwwwww ….. it was 13*f below zero that night - very cold !!!

.


----------



## Bonka

When I lived in WY one day we had to dig down through 4 ft of snow to grease the windmill. Well mybe it was only 3 ft.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Just getting on for todays report…..I had a busy morning, and was in town a good bit today taking care of some business….had dinner, then took my afternoon siesta…...for about 2 hours….!!!

It was 17 at coffee time before leaving the house (Buurr!!), but warmed up fairly nicely this after noon…Got to 42, with partly clabbered skies, and will drop down to 19 again for the low…...another fire is in order for tonight after supper….Next week should be a warming trend, with highs in the 40's and lows in the 20's -30's…. It's supposed to rain here Sunday, with a 100% chance….Sur hope so….we need it badly…..

Mark…..I'm with BurlyBob on that laser gismo…..That's way above my pay grade….I'll just stick with my drafting equipment from college….lol….!!

John…..Good story about your Pepsi exploding….I'll bet that was a mess….!! You prolly learned a lesson from that, right…?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey John I really hate it when that happens to my beer.

Tomorrow, "Stick in the Mud" gets home. I've cleaned the house, done the laundry and will clean up the kitchen after my breakfast. Now I'm taking wagers on how long it's going to take for her to start getting bitchy with me about something…anything!!! I'm thinking less than an hour maybe two… What do you guys want to put down on this wager? oh yeah I'm getting rid of the beer cans tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

I have put a beer in the freezer to chill it fast and then forgot it myself. But I was not the only one who put theirs in there at the same time.

Good luck Bob. Like when you are a kid in trouble with your mother and tell your Dad. All he has to say is well as long as she is mad at you she is leaving me alone !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I don't think a second coat would be necessary, but if it makes you feel better…...

I'm gonna give her 3 hours.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, that is so damn comforting!!
Bill I agree but maybe just to settle my nerves I might. We'll see after I get the doors and drawer fronts done. I'm such a worry wart.

I just ran the bidding up on a Stanley #8 hand plane on EBAY. Like I need another hand plane. I just wanted someone to pay thru the nose for it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, cloudy with occasional showers about 50.

I tried making beer popsicles but it just ruined the beer ;-(

I was working at Republic, WA one winter many moons ago on a new hospital. The foreman wanted to pull feeder cables to fire up some panels. I told him we couldn't do it today. He insisted we could. WE brought the cable in but could not even get it off the spools. It had been -20 for a couple weeks. The cable was indoors for a few days before it would unwind ;-) They dug up the water main in town that was 3 or 4 feet deep to thaw a frozen pipe!

A friend told me he wanted to learn to make dovetails and I did too. I saw him a year or so later and asked him if he did. He said he had bought a jig and done them. I got a dovetail saw and learned to do it Roy's way, tails first ;-) Good luck BBob. It is fun. I like it.

You guys talking about not using computers and stuff reminds me of my grandson. I was watching him and he wanted to play his game on grandma's computer. I told him I did not know how to start it. He said I do grandpa. He started it up, opened the disc drive, very carefully put his game in, loaded it up and started playing. I decided if a 3 year old can do that I could learn too ;-)

I went to the prosecuting atty today to see if they would look into why the bldg inspector approved seismic improvements on the wall where they had not even dug the holes for the new foundations. They said they only take felony cases from the police. They did have a brief staff meeting to see if anyone could figure out a way to do it.

Also went to the first responders that come here because of mutual aid and told them about the propane tank that has no reliable down hill area for any leak to dissipate to an inert concentration. They said they would take it to their superiors. Hopefully they can pressure the city into action for personnel safety reasons.

Also contacted a guy I know at DOT to see where to bring the propane issue up with them to prevent a landslide onto a major highway if there was an explosion. It is only about 100 yards from the edge of a 200 foot high bluff with the hwy directly below. He had no idea. Not something they do everyday. I thought about it because we broke big rocks with dynamite to get them small enough to handle when I was a kid on the farm. All we did was lay a stick on top the rock to break it. I suppose a few hundred gallons of propane on top the bluff could do the same thing to it. It is twice as powerful as TNT by volume according to blast wave data on the U of Victoria webpage.

Never a dull day in WW. I really need a dull day to practice tails first.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL., +25d, RH 81% no percip. I'll take this weather over the summer heat and humidity. We were only supposed to be here 3 years when we were trsnsfered from NY state in 1980. I got layed off not too long after settling in. No work for 2 years and I had to go back to nuring after being out of it for 13 years. Talk about being in a financal hole. We almost moved back to WY but a grandchild arrived and 3 more in 4 years so here we are.
Everytime I go into Jacksonville I wish I had door gunner.


----------



## Firewood

Well, it's -8 in Waukesha again this morning. Wind chill warnings until noon. They are promising warmer weather though. Maybe up to 40 by Wednesday. I can't wait!

Drywall delivery was pushed to Monday, mostly because of the cold weather. Stay tuned.


----------



## Knockonit

hi 40s overnite, headed to mid 70s, 
bought a new chain saw last nite, gonna start cutting turning blanks, seal and stash, have my old chain saw apart, well carb any way, little guy is wasted, had to order a new carb, be here in a few days.
broke the support for one of my grizzley DC, they sure used cheap tubing, weld job in my future today too.

then its a nap in the hammock in the shade of a nice tree in back yard once it warms up, sure like me some hammock

be safe, stay warm and enjoy the day
Rj in Az


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

At my usual coffee time this a.m. it was 18 , and cold, with a slight breeze a blowin'....Had a little clabber early on, but it's gone now, and nothing but bright sun….It's warming up somewhat each hour, and the high will be 34….So not too shabby of a start to the day….But after the sun sets, the temp starts dipping, and that's when a good fire feels nice…..With more fires comes the task of cleaning out the fireplace more often….that takes a toll on the old back…..!!!......But that's nothing unusual, so I'll just keep at it….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already at 40° with the predicted high of 39°. Guess we will see what happens. Even a small chance of moisture.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Getting the last of the garbage to the curb I heard rolling down the main drag what sounded like a dump truck with no muffler and running very poorly. Turns out it was four motorcycles, all with off road only exhausts installed. I'm not sure what impressed me more, their capability to ride over the speed limit over 1/2" of powdered salt or the fact that it was only 13° outside?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, cloudy with mostly sun about 50.

Jerry, What is in Jacksonville that you need a door gunner?


----------



## Bonka

Top, it is one of the most violent cities in America. Twelve years ago I had a gun stuck in my face and cocked because I was a ****************************** MF.
I have picked out where to do my home visits and refuse to go into areas I know are high risk. The first part of the Nurse Practice Act, and I am papaphrasing, says a Nurse cannot enter into a known unsafe situation. Those areas are unsafe. There are frequent driveby shootings and some even kill babies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW!! I have known of some iffy places around Seattle and Tacoma, but nowhere I refused to go to work. I have demanded they allow me to park where I could see my van from the work area and leave doors or windows open to hear the alarm but that was for tool theft not life threatening. The worst I have experienced in shady areas is young girls with "plumbing problems" but I do not plumbing. ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was 3 when I left work this morning. By the time we started playing hockey on my pond at 10 am, it was up to 18 and then it got to 27 before the sun went away. We played lots of fun pond hockey. That will all go away tomorrow as it's suppised to get into the thirties and rain. I know we need rain, but I just don't like rain in the winter.


----------



## Festus56

Was a nice almost 50° day here. Going to be a few more coming just a small chance of moisture tonight.

Finally finished a Christmas project that was started a month ago. Even got the approval from the customer.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL., +27d, RH 93% & calm. The tomates are still covered with lights under the tarp. 
Today the wife and my daughter will be glued to the TV to root for the Jags.
I am still learning layers in Photoshop and have another class tomorrow. So doing the practice lesson will keep me busy today.
The good news is that I took a shower and nothing fell off.


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to +14 this morning. Will climb to 25 and by tomorrow morning will be almost 30. A nice reprieve from all this bitter cold. When I was a kid, we would venture out in weather like that to go rabbit hunting down by lake Michigan. We had some great times back then. Cold never seemed to bother me then.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got down to -3° in the rustbelt last night, it was 4° when I woke at 7:30 and should (hopefully) rise steadily to ~29° later today. We could see some rain early this week and mid-50's later on, then we can see how bad the plow trucks tore up the roads. At least the same exact people will get overtime (on my dime) for incorrectly patching (NOT fixing) the damage they created, kinda like having cops as drug dealers or firefighters as arsonists or EMT's working at McDonald's. If you can find something to fix then break something!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's called job security….


----------



## Knockonit

Woke to 40, headed to mid 70's, was slightly cloudy and windy yesterday, but ended up being an awesome day

friend and i hit two slab stores yesterday, the northwest woodworks in glendale and another gent working out of his back half lot, found some nice decent slabs at decent values,

i really like the nw store, gal and her ole man are good folks, have some really nice product, and i like that she and he both work at building projects.

stay warm, stay safe and most of all, make some dust
Rj in 
az


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day with sunshine here. 35 now and should get to the low 40's later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If it's job security, these future GED recipients will be safely employed at 250% their worth forever, or until the masses leaving in droves dry up the fiscal irresponsibility fund which could be as little as a year if things continue at the current rate.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

It's not too shabby today as far as the cold goes….It was 30 at coffee time, with a little rain for a while, and then it quit…..It's 35 now, and plenty of clabber in the air…It's supposed to start back up with rain again this afternoon, and give us a 100% chance….The high will get to 38….Looks like the long range forecast is saying we might get a wintry mix by around Thrusday….. So we might get a little of all kinds of moisture….(?).....Just have to wait and see what develops…..

Mark….Nice stool you built, and the little lady looks like she's enjoying it…..She's a cutey….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good day to everyone.

It's about 73 here in San Diego today, with clouds. We're supposed to get some real rain this week.

My Mac seems to have died, so I'm checking in with my phone, which sucks.

Take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of rain in CA. My brother in law is now sandbagging around his house, because there is major concern with the rain coming in and no vegetation to hold back the dirt. There may be flooding, just slides and debris slides. He can't win for losing.


----------



## BurlyBob

I need to get out to the garage and do some more spraying. Also feel like I need some shuteye. can't decide what to do.

Mark is that flame box elder you used? It's really nice looking and the young lady is delightful.

It's warming up here almost 40.


----------



## Festus56

BBob I guess you can call it that. All I ever knew was just boxelder. It is pretty and am happy with how the lacquer made it brighter. There are some better pictures on my project post here. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/356745#comment-4320433


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, overcast with occasional showers almost 50. This report is getting monotonous.

Go for shuteye BBob. Nice finishes and sleepy don't go together.

Do you get good old fashioned tomato flavors Jerry. Last time I was able to get them ripe they were disappointing. Peas, cabbage, broccoli ect grow better here in WW ;-( but the last time I tried peas, even they rotted in the ground that spring ;-((


----------



## Bonka

The tomatoes are excellent. I have given the neighbors a few and their eyes lit up. We raised some years ago when e lived in the Tri-Cities. It was too hot to get good flavor. It is too hot here in the summer so winter is best. We have to protect them from freezing. We have broccoli, collards, graprfriut and figs.
Come summer I don't think I'll put much effort in a garden.
Three years ago i experimented making fetilizer. I worked on it for months. I couldn't use it as it was too good. I put it on my water mellons and I had to run to pick 'em.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Must have been organic. Good ol cow s is a great base. I made some years ago that made cauliflower heads 14 inches across, nice tight and perfect.

Out nights are too cool for toms most of the time, 99% of summers. I'll never see a good one in my life time. What is the ideal temp for toms? WE got good ones when I was a kid in ID but nights were too cold to set fruit until late summer. Most ripened in Sept and we covered them most nights because of frost. It was in the 90s and 100 in Aug when the first ones ripened.

I gave it up. Fir trees got too tall, too much shade. Seeds are now priced per each instead of by the package.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

The rain finally hit, but I'm not exactly sure, a I was taking a nap for a couple of hours….When I rose, it was /is pouring down…They were / are calling for a wintry mix, but I haven't seen it yet….But regardless, we need the rain, cause it's been sooo dry…!! It's only 37 now, and 100% moisture…..Will be 100% till about 3-4:00 a.m. when it's supposed to stop (?)...You just can't ever tell about these things…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Wintery mix is probably preferable to ice and snow ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

We've got a fresh 1/2" of "wintery mix" and apparently having northern Ohio weather in northern Ohio is enough for a fourth consecutive day of school being called off? This despite the fact I've heard the pavement destroyer go by four times between 5:30 and 6:00 alone, I guess it's job security but if one organized group actually does their job you can be guaranteed some other group won't be! On the plus side we're still looking at low 50's by as early as Wednesday so my fingers are double crossed we get a reprieve from the Stuff No One Wants sooner than later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The bitter frigid cold weather is finally over here in Mid-Michigan. The sub zero chills left us yesterday morning. Today we were awaken to 3" of new snow, the kind that sticks to your shovel when you try to clean off the walks. But, it's warmer!!!!! It's 34 with a 16 mph wind, which drops the temp to 23 but, I'll take it. It's supposed to be warmer all week long. I don't think I could have taken that cold much longer. It's actually supposed to get as high as 50 on Thursday. Maybe the snow will be gone by then.

*Festus*, nice stool and nice model.

*FF Bill*, that ice looked a little thin. Be careful.

Well, I'm outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is another nice day here. Not much sunshine yet but is 35° and should get to 43° later. Will be even warmer tomorrow then cold returns on Wed. Going to be some more snow with it they say so we will see just how much,

The cabinets are in for the re-model job I am doing. The one where the previous renters took so need to go get them in my trailer this morning.


----------



## Knockonit

usual am wake up in the high 40's on the way to mid 70s, kinda boring, lol. same day in day out.

have a good day
rj in az


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

The rain finally ended sometimes in the wee hours of the morning…...It was 35 at get up and coffee time, with plenty of clabber, and the high will be 41-42…..!! Acouple of days before the next round of wintery mix is supposed to hit….yea right….!!! All we got out of this system was rain, which I was glad and no other moisture…

I was supposed to have a doctor's appointment this morning at 9:30, but the office called and canceled me out…...The N.P. I was to see is sick today….Go figure….!!!!


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to almost 30 degrees this morning. Nice to be able to go outside and not have any body parts fall off.

Today is drywall delivery day. Good thing it isn't so cold.


















Yes, that is a hole in my living room floor. It was the only way to get 12 ft x 54 in sheets down to the basement. I'm sure glad I don't have to move them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. It's 37 out with lots o' clouds. Rained a bunch last night.

Don, the ice was over 6" thick. It looked thin because it was so clear.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

69 overcast degrees in San Diego today. 50 percent chance of rain this evening, and 100 percent chance of rain tomorrow. It'll be heavy at times. Predicting around one inch of rain. We should be back up to 79 or 80 by Saturday.

Be good. Take care.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 40's later today. Looks like we might get some rain tonight and for the next few days. We sure could use the snow up high. I had a errand to run and saw some of the south facing slopes on the Elkhorns are pretty darn thin.

"Stick in the Mud", threw me a curveball. Now she wants me to put drawer fronts on one cabinet that had a door with drawers inside. That's going to slow me down by at least a week. Only because I have to let the Danish oil dry real well. Oh well, you gotta do, what ya gotta do.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful "spring mix" day in WW with a big sun break, overcast with damp and almost 50. The damp could have been early morning shower or heavy dew.

BBob, I know about those last minute changes. "They" used to approve the plan with all the electrical locations. After the rough in, "they" would walk through and approve all the electrical locations. After the cover, "they" would walk through and approve all the electrical locations. After paint and ceiling,"they" would walk through and move lots the electrical locations ;-(( because they didn't know where things were going to be ;-)

Firewood, your 12 footers remind me of a sheet rocker who was having trouble getting help to work graveyard. He was hanging 4×12x 5/8 on a 14' the ceiling by himself off a rolling scaffolding!


----------



## Firewood

Bob in WW - I'm just glad I'm not doing the rocking this time. 116 sheets going up starting tomorrow morning. Hopefully I can start putting my shop together in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Festus56

Mike I am with you there. I did a lot of rocking for about 20 years. That, concrete and roofing are hard on a person. Looks like a nice place. Be good to get your shop set up/


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bright and sunny morning to this cold day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp at wake up was 17 and is expected to reach 30, (a real heat wave). I'm looking out the front window at the snow with the sun shinning on it and it looks like little diamonds sparkling on top of the snow. It looks cool. If you zoom in on the picture, you can see the little diamonds sparkle.










*FF Bill*, Your'e right, the ice did look thin. Was that up north or at your place?

*Firewood Mike*, The house looks nice. Cant' wait to see it when it's finished.

Well guys, I'm heading out the door soon. I have time for one more cup before I take the wife for a movie today. Today is cheap popcorn day at the movies. So, I guess that's cheap date day. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be another nice day here but have rain and snow showers starting this evening. 33° now and headed for 45° later. Maybe 1" to 7" of snow by tomorrow night. They really do not know it seems.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I wish we'd get some of that snow! It's 40 out and raining like the dickens. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for snow. Well at least up high.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 34° now in the rust belt and things are continuing to melt thank god! We're still on track for low 50's Thursday & Friday so I'll get a chance to clean the white death off the cars, temporarily at least & maybe get some stuff taken care of on the outside of the house so we can list it a little sooner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It's about 35 and foggy. Going to the 50's tomorrow. Back to cold and a bit of snow for the weekend. They say a major January thaw is coming after that.

Don, that was at my house…..skating on my pond. It's all ruined now though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was really foggy this morning when I rose for my morning hit of java…..had to get the wife up so she wouldn't miss her class…...We stayed up late last night watching a couple of good old movies….Batman and Lethal Weapon…...good flicks…...It was 37 at java time….did I mention it was damp and foggy…? The high is supposed to get to 44, but with all this damp and lots of clabber, it's unpredictable…....My pest control guy came this morning around 9:45, and sprayed the house, shop, and all of the outside around the buildings…..Like Bills' temp, it'll be in the high 50's tomorrow…..59 is predicted….we'll see if it makes it…!!!

Headed to town tonight to get some supper, then go buy a bill of groceries to get ready for this snow, and possible ice that's coming in late tomorrow night and Thrusday…..We've gotta have grub if we get sequestered in..


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL., +73D, RH 72%, 4 in. rain to this date. Breeze @ 4 MPH.
The freeze took out some of the tomatoes even though we had them covered. The stiff wind added to the mortality.
Broccoli, Bok Choy and Collards are good to go.
All is good with the Mrs., the Jags won. Me? I am due for a nap.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

63 degrees here in San Diego today. It's been raining since 2pm yesterday, and so far we've gotten an inch and one half of rain. The rain won't stop till tomorrow night. Heavy winds expected this afternoon and evening. We have flooding in all the usual places.

Stay warm and dry and have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, overcast, damp and almost 50.

I discovered a new parking trend today. At the medical clinic there were at least half a dozen parked on the dividing lines instead of between them. (Parked with the middle of the car on the line.) I don't know if this is a form of protest or a permanent policy change. I asked if there was a mentally handicapped program starting and they said no there isn't. It is probably an new method to make it easier to park. Most of them can't get between the lines so parking anywhere on the line will give them much more latitude ;-)


----------



## Bonka

Starting to rain with some authority. +61D and 93% humidity.
I have been learning Photoshop from a fellow and finally had success completing an assignment in layers. It's odd how that made me feel happier. I just realised how my struggles with it was affecting my mood.
Maybe I'll get some of the woodworking projects that are all cut out done. I am getting kind of tired of the hobby.
I cannot read plans and that has affected me over the years.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just got in the house after driving through heavy, heavy fog from over at Flippin at the Wally World….Had a big Mexican food supper, then to get groceries…..it's about 12 miles to where we went, and the fog was beginning to roll in…By the time we were done with all our rat killin', it's was a nasty drive home….Most places it was 20-30 mph, and no faster….Besides the fog, you have to watch out for deer at night…..They really like to come out and play and eat….Got groceries unloaded, so now I'm just unlaxing…..Watch that fog….it's nasty…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The fog was bad here tonight too.


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to temps above freezing this morning. Should get into the 40's with some rain. But I'll take the rain over negative temps.

Yesterday the crew (if you consider 2 guys a crew) came to hang the drywall in my basement. By the end of the day all the drywall was up. These guys were amazing. Today they will clean up and install the corners, etc. Tomorrow they will start mudding.


----------



## Knockonit

last evening a blustery rain storm, i pretty much slept thru it, ole gal says it was a dandy

this am, sky is a little cloudy, can see the fireball way over in the east trying to peek thru,

says its gonna be in the 60s, hmm, if the sun pops out maybe, but i'm thinking a might lower.

happy hump day
rj in az


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

The high for today will be 62 here in San Diego today. Rain should be ending this afternoon. Yesterday, we set a record for rainfall. We certainly needed it.

Another fun filled day at the VA today.

Stay warm, dry and well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yay it's warming up until Friday night when the temp will drop yet again and we'll get some quantity of snow. Up here the weather guessers are too lazy to even lie, the only forecast as of yet is the snowfall might be heavy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good day to stay in the shop. Snow and a breeze at 29°. Maybe down to 0° tonight. Our forecast now is 1" to 10" (with a chance of possibly more) of snow by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I guess sometime during the wee hours of the morning the fog lifted, and the temp was 44….Now a heavy clabber hangs in the air…..the high is forecast to get to 56, but I'm a little skeptical on that one…..Supposed to rain starting (?), and might get some mix of some sort…..Today or Friday…Who knows….!!

Headed to the doctors for a follow up on my shoulder, then some more errands while in town….But the pantry is full, and the frig is stocked….Plenty of firewood, so I'm ready for whatever comes….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Extremely unseasonably warm and blue skies. We might pick up as much a little under 1" of snow in the next 24 hrs! Snow pack report is 52% of average. Any of you want to shoot us 10"-20" of snow?

Just a little prep work before I start spraying WB poly. I'm seriously nervous about starting that. I've decided to take it real slow and careful on each piece I spray. Hopefully there won't be a lot of screw-ups.


----------



## Festus56

Ok BBob you can have some snow if you take some cold with it. Was 29° earlier when I posted. Now it is 9° and about 3" accumulation of snow. We still had at least a foot before this started.


----------



## mojapitt

44 this morning going to 7 tonight. 1-15 inches of snow with possible 40 mph winds. Weather forecasts are so exact.


----------



## JonU

LA past two days dumped rain ("dumped" for us anyway). LA river was actually swollen and turbulent. Sunny this morning though.


----------



## Firewood

Milwaukee broke a record as temp hit 52 at 8pm. Temps could go even higher. And in a day or so highs will again be down in the teens. Some people call it climate change, I just call it winter in Wisconsin.


----------



## BurlyBob

Again it is unseasonably warm to night. Although we might see some light snow and more rain tomorrow.

I'm beginning to build up stress as I prepare to spray these cabinets. I've got a few doors to spray shellac on tomorrow then the WB poly on everything. Man I want this to turn out nice and not like some know thing dufus did the job. Well I guess if I screw up bad enough I can always sand it down and start over. I'm going to toss and turn all night over this next phase.


----------



## Festus56

Only 2° now and almost 5" new snow today. The rest was last seen headed east this afternoon when the sun came out finally.

Hang in there BBob. You are almost there. You got this !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical wintery/springy like day in WW, gray, damp, 40s.

BBob, why don't you do a few small parts and build some confidence?


----------



## Firewood

Topomax - I was stationed at Ft Lewis back in the early 70's and remember it like it was yesterday. We'd go out on training exercises and it would rain from the time we left until the time we got back to the barracks. Ah, the good ol' days….


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a balmy (relatively) 52° this morning at 7am, still far colder than I care for but I'll gladly take it over the alternative! Warm enough that the guys driving the road rippers around were out this morning pretending to fill (not correctly fix) the numerous new potholes they've created over the past month. I'm used to seeing the poorest of the poor attempts in doing so involving a minimum of two people to perform a one man job and only dropping luke warm asphalt patch then smacking it down with the back of the flat shovel then moving on. Apparently they've renewed their collective bargaining agreement so they no longer have to smack it down as that would be too hard. They can just let traffic drive over it and whatever doesn't end up stuck to the tax payer's vehicles can fill the bottom 1/3 of the hole temporarily as zero effort was made to evacuate the saltwater at the bottom of the hole. Only took two of them 15 minutes to improperly do a 3 minute job for one person to do it right IF that person was held to any level of reason & accountability.

On the plus side we're actively looking for a new place anywhere south of Virginia and the options so far are looking pretty good. It will be weird paying half the property tax for twice the house though, I certainly can't complain about that!


----------



## Bonka

The Fl. Department of Transportation is soon to have a huge layoff. Someone invented shovel that will stand up by itself.


----------



## bigblockyeti

These guys aren't shovel leaners but any healthy snail could beat them in a race any day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It is a dark, grey day this morning as the temp was 56 at coffee time…It rained somewhat this early morning, or possibly late last night (?).......Heavy with serious clabber, and there will be no sunshine today….The temps are gonna start falling during the day and into the morning hours, and will dip to the low to mid 20's…..Buurr!!! As of now, they have taken the chance of a "wintry mix" out of the forecast….Who knows though…..they might put it right back in…...

The guys delivered my new 86" flat screen t.v. yesterday (unexpectedly), and set it up and got it going…..This thing is like watching a home theater, complete with surround sound…..It is soooo clear….Wow!! It must have a million pixels…..Four HDMI outputs, and all the bells and whistles…..I'm liking it so far…..!!!! The 6:1 surround sound makes this sucker a pleasure to watch…...!!! Anyone for popcorn and a coke…?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is -2° now and headed to +4° later with more snow coming tonight. Only a dusting last night.

Wew Rick. My house is not big enough for a TV like that. Would get tired looking from side to side because I could not get back far enough !


----------



## dawsonbob

Marvelous morning to all,

71 and sunny here in San Diego today.

86 inches? Wow. Now that's a TV!

Stay safe, warm and dry. Did I mention safe? Well, be safe, please.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another crappy night's sleep. Woke up a 2:30am and laid there till around 6 before I fell back to sleep. When I crawled out there was maybe 1/2" snow on the ground. Now it's raining. This sure won't last long enough to justify grabbing the shovel.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

My house is about 2,600 sq.ft., and my den is 22" wide x 40' long…..Our chairs are about 28' from the t.v…..


----------



## Bonka

I would need binoculars to see the TV.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, that's a pretty skinny & long den you got there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I hope you don't watch tennis, you will wear out your neck! That is a big house and den. My dad's dairy barn with a hay mow was only 2800 sq feet.

BBob, That sleep thing must be contagious. It seems like I do that more and more ;-(

Firewood, Did it stop raining when you back to the barracks? That is how 4th of July weekend works, stops raining on the way home ;-)

Typical day in WW, no change; none expected for the foreseeable future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It was 60 deg at noon and now it's freezing rain. It got cold FAST.
Rick, that's not a TV. That's a Jumbotron.


----------



## Firewood

Topomax - LOL yeah, that's usually how it worked. Plenty of long wet days. But there were some extremely beautiful days too. Some of the most picturesque views I've ever seen.

Today, 59° broke the record set back in 1880. So far it's dropped to 25° no snow for the next few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Firewood, Definitely lots of beautiful days to go with the panorama. I flew my grandma out from Iowa for my son's graduation from high school. He was the first great grandchild to graduate. When I drove her around, especially along Hood Canal and Mt Rainier, she couldn't get over the trees and water. She had spent most of her life looking at corn fields and then soy beans when she got tired of corn ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

51° and raining this morning in the rust belt, last night the superintendent cancelled school today because here in northern ohio we might have bad weather in the middle of January, imagine that! When I was in school 20+ years ago that was kind of understood, not sure when everyone further into a bunch of fragile cream puffs comfortable with collective taxes hovering around three times what's needed for fiscally responsible administrators to operate effectively but it's gotten to the point of being embarrassing. The bigger problem is I'm not sure where in this country I can move that won't end up the exact same in less than 20 more years? Mexico is looking better every day!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the snow is falling in buckets here in Mid-Michigan. What a difference a day makes! Yesterday there was no snow on the ground and the temp was in the 50's. Today the snow is falling and we already have 3" on the ground and another 3" on the way before it's over and the temp is in the low 20's.

It was so nice yesterday that I went over to my son's house and worked on remodeling his bathroom. It's been completely gutted and and we are now in the process of installing the dry wall. It's starting to look pretty good.

Welcome *JonU* to our little corner of the world. We enjoy what goes on here and I hope you will too.

*Rick*, that's a mighty big TV. I don't think I've ever seen one that big before. Remember when we used to stand or sit next to the TV and change channels. We sure have come a long way since then.

*Burly Bob*, I have confidence in your ability spray those cabinets. Remember, YOU may see your mistakes, but nobody else will. Spray on brother.

Well, I've got some phone calls to make so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## NeophyteGrant

It was 60 yesterday in Chicago. It's 20 today. Then it was -10 two weeks ago. But that's Chicago.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 0° here but may get to 11° later. We got about 3" new snow overnight and maybe a few snow showers today. Tomorrow is going to be around 40° and Sunday almost there. Getting hard trying to keep up with the temperature changes.

Back in the shop I have a couple projects to get done today. Have a leather flashlight holster in the form. Need to get it stitched and dyed. Had several orders for these in various sizes lately. Looking at the flashlights online to get measurements I am amazed that some of these are well over $100. Maybe I am way behind in updating but my little LED Mini-Mag still does good for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

As I knew. The snow id all gone. It's 39 headed to the mid 40's.

Don you are so write about me being the only one to seethe mistakes. My neighbor comes over and chuckles when I complain about this or that little imperfection. Last time he told me he need calipers to find that little problem I'm stressing about. Guess I'm just anal that way. I'd honestly love to be able to turn out some of the awesome classical pieces I see in the projects. Nonetheless I'm going to try and improve.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

I'm finally getting on to do a report, as I've been fiddlin' with my new play toy….my new t.v…..Had some more setup to do as I went through the menu trying to figure things out…..I was drinking my coffee at 7:30, and it was 17 out, and a stiff wind blowing…..Blew all night long, and now it seems to have laid down some…..Plenty of sun out, and it's 31 now, going to 32…The low in the morning will be 14, and the next few mornings are get into the single digits…..Buuurr!!!

Mark and Don…..Sounds like you guys are frosty with all that new snow you got / are getting…..Stay warm, boys….

Don…. Yep….It's a big hummer, alright….I think in the t.v.s it's the biggest they make (?)....My motto is: If you're gonna have something….have a big one…!!! I'm liking it so far, but then what's not to like…lol….!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical winter day in WW, but spring is on the way, we edged about 50. The pass was closed again yesterday. All that snow BBob is looking for can't make it across the Cascades.


----------



## bigblockyeti

26° in the rust belt now with blowing snow. The roads are slicker than snot just in time for rush hour. I've heard two wrecks so far (first time since 09') but have seen neither. The mountains of salt applied to the roads previously couldn't have been timed worse, I'm sure Cargill is very pleased. Everything they tailgated out was instantly washed away by the rain. Now they're behind and given the complete absence of accountability on catching up, they'll get it done before April, maybe. Luckily I got my groceries this morning and have nowhere to be until church Sunday morning so for the first time in a while, I really don't care what the weather does.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

To answer your question above (sorry I missed it)....No, I don't watch tennis….Nor….. do I watch football, golf, hockey, baseball (anymore), or badminton…..Polo, croquet, or cricket…..!!!......and finally….table tennis…!!!!


----------



## Bonka

Blizzard conditions in Orange Park, FL 62d 92% RH, 4mph breeze. I hope we make it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Luck Jerry, hang in there better days are coming !!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have zero sympathy, 18° this morning and the snow showed up later than expected but we've got somewhere between 9" & 11" on the ground. It's tough to tell just how much because it was blowing the whole time and there's some near barren areas and some with nearly 2' drifts.


----------



## Knockonit

damp am, condensation over nite from high humidity here, probably in the mid 40's supposedly headed north of 70 today, just my kinda weather, nippy in am, wonderful by mid afternoon. 
gonna spend the day in shop, cleaning and re -re- re -organizing. lol
Rj in az


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood heads,

Yep….it's a little nippleish this morning…...very heavy clabber hanging, with no sunshine today, or as of yet….It ain't looking like it's gonna shine, either….!! It was 17 at 8:00 a.m., and no rain, no snow, or any kind of moisture….none predicted, but that don't mean anything around here…..A blizzard could hit any minute…or not..!!

The high today is forecast to be 30, with the same conditions later….It'll stay in the teens until Monday, then the temps will dip to the teens, and single digits for the lows….talk about nipples getting hard….!!!! Yea…..I really can't say I feel sorry for Jerry, but I do hate to see someone suffer like that….!!! It's gotta be tough down there..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's quite frosty this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 12 with a high of 16 expected today. No new snow but, lots of blowing around. I'm hoping that the wind blows the snow over to Canada. LOL

I got the last of my re-wiring done in my shop (for now) yesterday. When I got to the last outlet, it was getting pretty cold out there with no heater on and the insulation down, so I quit after the last plug was done. Today I'm gonna put some new insulation back up. And, now I just have to find those face plates somewhere in that mess I have. LOL Next phase is putting up some wall boards and cabinets.

*Burly Bob*, I don't think you're the only one that's like that. I think for the most part, all of us woodworkers see our mistakes or shortcomings with our projects. I know I'm like that. But, people that don't work with wood, don't see it. People see my stuff and think it's beautiful but, I see the mistakes and it just kills me. Someday I hope to be as good as many of these very talented woodworkers that are on this site.

Before I forget, welcome *Neophytegrand* to our little thread. I hope you can come back and enjoy this thread like the rest of us do.

*Gerald*, I love your problem…... "Blizzard conditions" in Florida no less.

Ok, I'm outta here. I gotta go finish my project cause I have about 10 other projects stacked up after this one. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. Almost 30­° now and should get to 40° this afternoon. Still a chance of snow they say. Hope they are wrong, I finally got yesterdays snow all cleaned up. We have about 12" to 14" on the ground now but where we are have not had any wind. Kind of protected in the valley I guess.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news here for the short term. Snowpack is up above 60% of average. We need more snow! So all you send it my way, please!!. Seriously unseasonably warm today headed to 45 and blue skies.

Picked up the WB poly got some tips on how to do it. Todays the big day!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mega marvelous morning everyone,

80 degrees and sunny here in San Diego today.

Be careful, stay warm and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Weatherman blew it in WW today. Was supposed to be in the 50s and sunny. He must have forgotten to call in his order. It was overcast and slightly damp.

I helped my grandson set bath cabinet and ponder how best to set the toilet. Old house remodel is fun, fun, fun. It builds character.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sheesh! WE need a new weatherman! He took out 4 sunnys and put in 2 cloudys and 2 rainys in the next 10 days!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL., +33d. RH 83% air is still.
The chest freezer died. It must have gone TU a few days ago as the items were all well thawed out. Most of it is salvagsble. Susanm SWMBO, said she can cook a lot of it and then preform magic with it so we can eat it. She is a HI farm girl and will "Git 'er done." Her main focus is on the Jags, Steelers game today. I think I'll go to town and shop some Valium patches.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I rose this am for my morning java, looked out the kitchen winder, and it was SNOWING big time….It must have hit in the wee hours of the morning while I was snoozing…..They said we might get a dusting to about 1-3"...It would be light, then let up, then start snowing heavily…..that was around 8:15 this a.m…...it's still coming down very lightly, and should quit about noon time (?)....It was 20 at the start, and now it's 22, with a high of 30 (?)......Maybe….maybe not..!!! Then in the morning it's supposed to start back up again…..The highs for the next couple of days will be in the 20's, and the lows will be around 6-8…....Time to put another log on the fire…!!!! This is our first snow, which we usually don't have many of, but one can never tell up in these hills and hollors….!!!!!

Jerry…. Sorry to hear about your freezer crooking…...You just never know when one will go out….like a frig…We have a chest type freezer we've had for about 30 years….still going strong….that, and another frig…Both are in the garage…..Hope you can get it fixed soon..

Bob (WW).....Most weather people couldn't hit the ground with their hat….They should only get half their pay, cause they only get the weather right half the time…..!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Weather got cold again here in east central Missouri, and the wind has been whippin' along off and on.

Rick, you missed it, Samsung debuted a new 176" screen at CES. I might be able to source you one, but there is no notice yet what price would be. As it stands, I think the biggest I can get right now from my supplier is a JVC professional model around 96 inches diagonal.

Have fun y'all!


----------



## dawsonbob

A great and wonderful morning to all,

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a balmy 35° now and headed for 40° later. Melting good but will be down to 20° tonight, high of 17° tomorrow and -2° tomorrow night. Be great ice everywhere and cold. Might even have more snow with it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another crazy warm day here. Again it's headed to the mid 45's. I'm not complianing much as it sure makes it easier to heat my garage for spraying these cabinets.

I shot the first coat of WB poly yesterday and was amazed at how well it went on. One side piece looked like it was going to take hours to sand smooth. It was all ripply. I checked it 20 minutes later and it was smooth as could be. Guess the moisture evaporated and flattened it out. This might work out after all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Also couple of flicks of my new toy…..

Mike in STL…....I guess I'll keep the one I have….It's big enough for me….!!!!


----------



## Festus56

That is a nice TV Rick. You are right it is not as big in that room.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. I've been in class all weekend. I'm all done though and back home. It's been cold and even snowed some today, but just a dusting. Tuesday's high will be 14. We were going to do ice rescue training, but that's too cold to keep the trucks outside for a long time.

I knew you could do it BBob.


----------



## Bonka

Oh Lord, Oh God, Oh No! +50d RH 57% calm. However the Jags won and wifey happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm making my own car for the pinewood derby.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was cloudy in WW, but quite a bit of sun. Weatherman could have gotten away with calling for sunny. It would have been close enough for us in WW, maybe AZ, but ok for us..

Vikings won, what a finish!

Congragts BBob! I had faith in you.

How big is that TV Rick? Looks big enuf to see without glasses ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Guys for the vote of confidence.

Bill that is a down right fantastic derby car!! That's a definite winner for style. Let's hope it runs as good as it looks!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning out side of the mistake on the lake, only 14° at 0630. Weather folks indicating we might get more snow but can't predict how much, everything from a dusting to a few inches has been in the forecast. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold in the AM as well so I'm not planning anything as school is likely to be cancelled yet again.


----------



## Firewood

Not so cold this morning. Around 16°. Snow moved in last night. Most areas got a couple inches. Counties along the lake are under storm warnings. Others are under advisories. A few schools have closed due to the snow. REALLY? It sure wasn't like this when I was a kid. What is this world coming to?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, we've got the same problem here, constantly closing school for no apparent reason that everyone shouldn't already be thoroughly prepared for in northern ohio in the winter. One thing that has changed is the requirement to attend a certain number of hours per school year as opposed to the old requirement of a certain number of days. My son gets picked up by the bus at 7:40 and dropped off at 3:56 in the afternoon and it's the same time at school K-8 which can be particularly tough on the younger kids. It also screws over the tax payers that have to take unpaid time off work to watch their kids vs. the people drawing their salaries from the tax payers to educate those kids instead of therm playing at home and it's now happening with greater frequency due to the policy change.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and breezy this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 16 heading to 21 today. Some snow will be falling occasionally but, not much accumulation.

I read some disturbing news yesterday that I want to share with you guys. The CDC said that the Flu epidemic that is going around will cause anywhere between 5,000 to 50,000 deaths this flu season. The highest target of that population is 64 y/o and up. The second to be effected is between 50 to 64 y/o. Yikes!!! That is most of us on this weather thread. Take care of yourselves guys.

*Burly Bob*, sounds like you did a wonderful job. Congrats my friend. I knew you could do it.

*FF Bill*, that is one cool pine wood derby car. That would be fun watching that go down the ramp.

*Rick*, man, you are in the woods aren't you?!

Okay, it's time to gather my ambition and head out to the shop area and get back to work. I'm starting on the wall today. I can't wait to start making sawdust again. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

ood Morning All,

It is 2° now and going to be 15° later. We got maybe an inch of snow out of this. Just enough so I need to do the sidewalks and driveway again.

We rarely get the flu bug. Been several decades for me. Do not have much contact with many other people since our kids are grown up and out of school. At least that is my way of thinking.

Good job on the plane car Bill. Makes me want to build one just because.

Waiting for pictures now BBob. Nice to have the cabinets finished.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was not as cold this morning as it has been when I rose for my morning joe….It was 26, with plenty of clabber, and a slight melting of the snow due to the warmer temps….It got to 30 yesterday before the sun went down, but froze the white stuff…..It's now 29, and looks like it's beginning to snow lightly again….We have anywhere from 50--80% chance of the white stuff today….The temps will start dropping as the day goes along, and get much, much colder in the night….The low in the morning will be "5" *.......Buuurrr, Buuurrr!!!! A couple of days of these cold single digits for lows….Then a warm up will start around Wedensday or Thrusday…...Now the snow is picking up and getting heavier…..!! Right now there is about 3" out there, and more to follow…possibly..!!

Don…....Yep….I have plenty of woods around my place, and on my place….My house is on a little over an acre, so we get plenty of animals around here….!!!

Bill….I like your derby entry…..Is that a # 4 smoothing plane, or a #5 jack plane…..?.....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Heavy dew in WW last night, Had to squeegee the windows before I could take the truck in for oil change today. They are checking the front end too. I hit a chuck hole in front of a bridge last summer that was at least 8 or 12 inches deep. Had the have the front end rebuilt. It keeps pulling to the left and gets worse as time goes on.

It will be partly cloudy and 50 today, wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up.

That's a nice pinewood car Bill.

Let's hope they keep the flu down. This is the 100th anniversary of 1918, 50 to 100 million killed worldwide, about 4% of the earth's population. We always get the shot since my wife started working at the school, but they didn't get the right virus in vaccine this year so it is only 30% effective. 30 dead in WA so far and they said schools closed and hospitls over crowded in Idaho and Oregon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 28° this morn with a tiny bit of snow. As Rick said, it will be very cold tonight and tomorrow, but warm up is in the forecast.

My plane car is designed after my #5 Bailey. I thought it had the best proportions for a race car. Got the wheels on this morn and just need to glue the other pieces on and rub down with a bit of BLO. I'll prolly post as a project later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's another blue bird day here on the right side of the state. Once again it's unseasonably warm and will again get to the mid 46 or higher. Looks like with might get some much need rain and snow tomorrow. I'm looking forward to that!

Don and Mark. These cabinets are a long way from done. I can't believe how long I've farted around with this whole project. There's 6 cabinets ready for the 2nd coat and 6 more just sitting there. I'd be done faster if I had more room to work on them all. My jerry rigged spray booth is pretty cramped. With any luck I can start moving a couple into the house day after tomorrow.

Time for another cup and I'm on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've come to really like minwax polycrylic. I can get 3 coats on a project in a day and have it installed in the evening. It dries very quickly and sprays on very well without thinning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Guys,

UPDATE: It's snowing like crazy, and really big flakes…The temp got up to 31, so I guess it made it just right to snow….I've heard all my life that "if it gets too cold, it won't snow"....As I see it, that's bull crap…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Great morning to all y' all,

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We may get more rain Friday.

Bill, I thought it was a number eleventeen fast plane. Looks good.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds,

Buuurrr…..Buurr.!!! It is colder than a frog's leg this morning….I rose around 8:00, smelled the coffee cooking, and headed to the crapper….We had another round of snow last night, so we've prolly got about 4--5" now….Then the temp went to dipping, and dipped all night…....It was 1 degree when I finally got my first cup….Buurr!!...Now it's 2*'s, and the high will ONLY get to 12-14, depending on who you believe on the weather channels on my phone…..No birds or animals stirring this morning, and no traffic moving anywhere…!!! People around here don't get out in this…..Too many hills and hollors to try to get up and down, plus being slick don't make for easy driving….especially for all these old people, including myself, who are a danger anyway when they do drive…..More accidents are caused by the elderly here than anyone…most of them average around 100…...lol…..prolly more near 80-85…!! And on the flu thing….I don't get out around people except when I have to, which is very seldom.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Currently 3 deg. and will be near 30° later with abundant sunshine. Up to the upper 30's tomorrow and into the 40's Thurs.


----------



## Cricket

Texas is closed today.


----------



## Festus56

Cricket it seems like all of you folks in the south and east have nasty weather. Be safe down there !! We are still open here if you want to come visit !!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, little buddy send me your snow. Please!!! We need more snowpack, lots more.

It started rain this morning a little and once again headed to the mid 40's. It should be closer to the teens and snowing!!! If you can't tell I want some snow. Anywhere for 6" to 24" would be just fine with me. Guess I'm the odd man out here.

Have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

An uber great morning to all,

70 degrees with partly cloudy skies here in San Diego today.

Cricket, that was funny right there.

Stay warm, safe and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, mostly sunny so far, not wet yet, a little cooler than yesterday at 55. I made a typo yesterday. It was supposed to get to 60, not 50, but it made 65 ;-)

Rick it gets too cold to snow but probably not where you are. I've never seen snow at 10 or 20 below and we had plenty of that when I was a kid. That was too cold to milk and feed too, but we had to do it anyway ;-( One thing nice about 20 below, mom never yelled at us for coming in with mud or cow manure on our shoes ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang. It's cold.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I see it is snowing in Houston. Sorry Cricket, but better than Seattle ;-)

I still hvae a few blooms on a rose bush. I'm wondering if it is a year round rose?


----------



## BurlyBob

I want yer SNOW… Please!!! And Cricket.. That means yours as well… all of it!


----------



## Bonka

Keep your snow. It is +36d with 94%RH and calm in Orange Park, FL.


----------



## Knockonit

woke to mid 40s, and supposedly headed towards 70 today, but gonna take a drop as we head into the weekend, and one silly weather fella and gal are claiming rain, this weekend, lol, we'll see.

as my daddy always told me, only new comers and fools attempt to predict the weather in arizona.

have a warm safe day for you folks in the freezer belt.
Rj in az


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jerry, how's the job market in Orange park? I'm meeting with a realtor here in a few weeks.
It was 9° at 5:45 this morning and got down to 3° overnight, I'm done with this crap.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Well…..I guess that old saying that "it's too cold to snow" don't hold water…..It was -1 at coffee time, and around 8:15, it starting snowing, and it still is…..It's got up to 5 now, and the prediction for the high is 27….don't thinks it'll make it…..Heavy cloud cover, and dark….big flakes coming down now…Supposed to start a warm up tomorrow, but we'll see how that goes…..High teens for the low in the morning….I'm sequestered in, but my wife had to go into her shop to do hair…..Ignorant people want to get out in this mess to get their hair done….Women are the worst….according to my spouse….They have to get that hair done regardless what the weather is like….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 23° now and should get into the 40's this afternoon. Might get rid of some icy streets finally.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grand morning to you all,

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

I really hate typing on this phone.

Stay warm and well, and above all, safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well….It finally warmed up enough to start melting the snow somewhat….It's 25 now, with plenty of sun, and should get to 30….The thaw is on the way, and so is a slight warming trend…..When the ice cycles start melting, that's a good sign..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW about 60, cloudy and 100% chance it will sprinkle some sometime.

Rick, I think the point of the old saying it's too cold to snow doesn't hold water is the air doesn't hold any water when it is that cold. I'm not sure what temp that is, but I'm sure it is below 0.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Haven't gave a report for a while.

We just had our warmest Dec on record. We are having warm rainy weather and little snow. Keep going about and below the 32 degree mark. Perfect for making ice.

This is a picture it took a few minutes ago. Not supposed to be like this, this time of year.



It should be looking more like this


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like quite the rink you have there, time to trade the plow for a Zamboni?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure I would want to do downhill skating.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, it'd be fun, think skeleton or bobsled minus the sled.


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to a chilly 3° this morning. Warmed to the upper teens. Got a few inches of snow the other day. The promise it will be melted this weekend. We'll see

Almost done with drywalling. Tomorrow is last coat of mud and sanding. I can't wait for this to be finished


----------



## Knockonit

So glad I got to experience the heavy snow when i lived in south bend, in for a few years in early 70;s, only took the one ugly winter to cause me to scurry back home to Az. hehe, never regretted it.

thanks to all you who weather it out.
Rj in az


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not sure I would want to do downhill skating.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Where is your sense of adventure?

The 100% rain did show this afternoon and more than the predicted .25 inch. Raining enough I did not do the park at the back of the lot for exercise today!


----------



## therealSteveN

I think most of the Midwest will attest that Global Warming has passed us by. I'm hearing about at least a week into temps over freezing this weekend, and next week. Already warmer today than yesterday.


----------



## Bonka

Global Warming in Orange Park, FL: +25d, RH 59% wind


Code:


 8 MPH

 0245. The Bladder Monkey got me up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

14° @ 0630 in the rust patch this morning. The powers that say we should see 29° which will Bea bit of a reprieve from the teens we've suffered through the past few days but not warm enough to start with any thawing yet. The high for the next seven days starting tomorrow is over freezing so there's a little light at the end of the tunnel yet!


----------



## Firewood

Finally going to warm up a bit. May get above freezing today. Be glad your not in Siberia










It is a cool -88°F. That's just stupid cold!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not quite the warm-up that some of you will get but not bad. It is 45° now and should get to 50° later with a lot of wind. Then rain tonight which will be fun when it freezes.

Need to get some supplies for the baby crib project while my pickup bed is dry. Might get started on th kitchen remodel some day if they ever get the heat working in the house. When the renters moved and stole the cabinets they also took light fixtures and the thermostat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 13 driving home this morning, but it is already up to 43 now. Supposed to be in the fifties this weekend.

I'm a fairly good skater and a very good skier, but combining the two sports is not a good idea.

Though I'm happy for a reprieve from the cold, I don't like when it goes back and forth. My driveway turns to a muddy mess. The top gets soft and squishy.


----------



## dawsonbob

A wildly wonderful morning to all,

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and safe. Did I mention safe?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, Ol Sol is out and about ;-), 50.

Firewood, seems like your lungs would get frostbite when you breathe at -88?

Mark, Sounds like those renters may have been building a house and didn't have time to run to the box store for the final items needed to finish it?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 37° and raining here. That is supposed to be the high for the day so we will see. As long as it stays above freezing the rain is dropping our snowpack on the streets at least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all,

63 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. They're predicting rain this evening/overnight. Yeah, right.

Everyone stay safe, warm and dry… and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At coffee time this morning, it was 27, with a little cloud cover, but that was long gone shortly….The sun came out, and stated warming things up, and melting the snow that was left over in the yard, etc. It's now 45, and will get to 52…..I missed posting yesterday, as I was out of pocket….Had to go to town to take care of some business, and by the tike I got back, it was nap time…...When I'm home, only croaking will keep me from my snooze…...!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I see you guys on the other side of the Rockies are getting hammered with the cold. It's mid 40's again today. Just a little rain and a little snow up high.
I've got one cabinets unit left to spray, then doors and drawers fronts. Hoping to be done spraying by Monday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day out there now. 30° and maybe get to 40 later. Had some rain yesterday so got rid of some icy streets and lowered our snowpack a little. Still at least 8" in the yard.

About to start on the baby crib. Picked up a pickup load of maple at the hardwood store. Been studying the plans for awhile. Not a quick build.

Finished two barnwood picture frames for my sister yesterday. Made for sketches of our home ranch that my nephew did for her. One is kind of a panoramic view. Sent pictures last night and she likes them.


----------



## dawsonbob

A goodly great morning to all,

61 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow. No rain.

Stay safe, warm and dry and have a stellar day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark those frame work perfectly with the sketches.

Looks like we might get a little snow tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks BBob. He did a great job on the sketching. There is a lot of details that can't be seen in the photos but is the exact view I grew up with for my first 18 years. The wood I used is from my sisters 110 yr. old house they remodeled a few years ago.


----------



## Firewood

Today was a gorgeous day outside. Hit 50, sunny, no wind. Took a walk with the LOML and hosed off the garage floor.

Nice work on the frames, Mark. And tell your nephew he is very gifted. What a nice view to wake up to every morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a beautiful late January day here too. 55° and mostly cloudy. Tomorrow will be warmer with more clouds. DBob might say it will be mostly unsunny tomorrow and 60 uncold degrees.

BBob, I've seen a late winter forecast that says your area of the world will be cold.

Mark that frame and picture are neat. I feel like I'm looking out the windshield of a truck.


----------



## Festus56

I never thought of it that way Bill but now that you mentioned it I have seen that view from a truck windshield.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's some weather I've been looking for, Snow is in the forecast!!! Hot diggidy dog! Snow pack is at 63% of average. This will surely help.

After screwing up a cabinet door spraying varnish yesterday, I put to much on and it began dripping off the back side. I tried scraping it down and sanding it a little. This morning I went back to check and develop a game plan. I am totally blown away. I can't find any evidence of the dripping. Absolutely amazing!!! I was expecting all sorts of work and re-spraying today. Unbelievable, totally unbelievable. I finish this batch thetn only 5 more drawer fronts and 12 doors.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool with sunshine here. 27° and maybe get to 35° later.

BBob we have plenty snow on the ground to share but it is settled enough it is a little hard to move. Have to wait for fresh stuff before I can send any back to you.

Have to love happy endings. When you think something is messed up and check later and it is all better. Mine usually do not work that way. You have this going your way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 64 degrees and mostly cloudy. There's a chance of thunderstorms later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A marvelous morning to all,

64 mostly uncloudy degrees here in San Diego today 

Be safe, be warm, be dry, and other good things, too.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL,71d 45% RH, breeze @ 2 mph. Waiting for the Jags/Pats game. Valium patches on standby.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey did ya miss me while I was gone? ... naw, didn't think so …

Been really cold here in the cactus patch, it was in the high 30°'s as I rolled out this morning and has warmed to the 47° area at mid day … We had a rain event and as you know the desert gets a special smell after a rain, "like a breath of spring" comes to mind.

Yeah Ok, I'll admit it, I couldn't find the link to the new site, so when one of the g-grand kids came to visit I did the "oh, woe is me" thing, and they took pity on me …

Been puttering in the shop with keepsake boxes and the little banks with the post office box doors … use up a lot of shorts that way.

As always, be safe and be well


----------



## Festus56

Hello Mike , Welcome back !! The younger generation is pretty helpful with technology.


----------



## Knockonit

Yep, today was a little chilly, took the day off to spend with the old gal, did the sunday brunch, and went about spending money like a rockefeller, did store up on lots of goods, hit the local rockler, and managed to get outta there for a less than 50 now that was luck,

ok still chilly for me, had to exchange me shorts for some long pants, did de clamp some work i had glued up, and fiddled with an electric motor that i'm using to make a 12'' sander out of. just what i need another sander. lol

happy sunday, sure glad to be here.
Rj


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's raining out this morning and warm here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 36 moving up to 46 today. Yay!

I've been pretty busy lately working in my new shop trying to get things done. My back is sore as hell and it's getting hard to walk. But, after a few cups of sheep dip, I'm ready to hit the shop. I've got one wall completely covered and working on the second.

Can't stay long, I've gotta go to Sam's Club with my wife. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

A goodly great morning to everyone,

68 mostly sunful degrees here in San Diego today.

Off to see the fine folks at the VA today.

Be safe, warm, dry and, well, you know the drill.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 26° and maybe get to the mid 30's later. Just wind and sunshine. The snow went south through Wyoming and east.


----------



## Knockonit

at f10-3- still hovering around 40 degrees, forced me to put on long pants, argh, lol, only have a couple pair, and they are not comfortable to a fella that lives in shorts. lol

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, chilly willy day
Rj in az


----------



## BurlyBob

Just a little snow over night, may 3/4". It'll be gone by noon and it sure didn't do much for the snow pack.

Still spraying wood. Should be done by Wednesday or Thursday with any luck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day at mom's, about 40. I have responsibilities and need to get back home for a funeral, otherwise I'd come on over and help you BBob. Hopefully, it would be help and not a set back!


----------



## Grumpymike

As I sit here with my teeth chattering, and the long pants binding, It was 37° at 7 AM here in the cactus patch.
There are scattered clouds about and a gentle breeze.

I am making some boxes in the shop, I usually have about three and sometimes four projects going at a time, and they are all different. My wifemate asked for some of the Kleenex box covers, and I was amazed that i had never made any, so one of those is in the works, and a very complicated jewelry / keepsake box, and of course a few shop improvements.

I have decided that I will live to be 112, just to get all the projects done that I have in my head ….

Ya'll stay safe and please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'm happy to hear you are making progress on your shop. I'm ready to see you turn out some more beer tappers.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been a while since I checked in, weather here is like the weather Bill M. has. (GRIN) Anyway, life has progressed here, stuff has gotten done, but not worthy of noting.

That's about it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice sunny day here. 24° and maybe get to 38° later with wind.

Mike, your neighbor Bill forgot to tell us what his weather was like !! lol


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler this morning, only 27. Looks like we might actually get a little more snow. The Weather channel say as much as 3"-4" over the next several days. Very much needed and long over due. I just might have to shoot a little more WD40 on my snow shovel!

I found a single drop of oil under the skeg of my boat motor. I see there's a very fine leak from the plug on the lower unit. I'm going to have to get that replaced before I hit the water this spring. That's one thing Rick I had in common, Not one single day in the boat last year! I intend to seriously make up for that!!!

One more cup of coffee and I'm off to the shop.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's dropped back into the 30s here, and it's windy. Really windy. I could hear the wind howling through the woods all night and it was buffeting the truck on the way into work today.


----------



## dawsonbob

G' mawnin', Y'all,

74 sun-ee degrees here in San Diego today. No snow.

Practice safe everything. Oh, and do try to stay warm and dry, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy everyone,

I've not been on our thread in a dew days because I've been having dizzy spells and double vision….The dizziness is/ was caused by an inner ear problem, according to the doctor….The whole room would spin around, if I was sitting, laying down, trying to walk, etc…..It's a lot better now, but still there….I think the rocks in my head got shifted around…..I took some motion sickness pills, and it seemed to help….I've had this happen before several years ago, and you just have to let it run its course, and ride it out…..When you have this crap, you can't do anything….walk, drive, etc…..My wife drove me to the doctor's office this morning…I just had to keep my eyes shut on the way there….It helps to lay down to keep from falling down…..Man, it's awful….!! I can type this, but I have to go really slow, and not look around….so I close my eyes, till it settles down where I can see (?).....

I don't know what the temps have been morning or night, as I couldn't read the thermometer, or my phone to check weather….My wife said it got to around 50 today, with clabber, and some breeze….It's now 41, going down to 38, according to her weather on her phone…..

I'm not gonna try to respond to you guys post until I can get this crap to stop…Hopefully soon….!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

RD-I used to get vertigo when I was younger. Took a baseball bat to the head in an indoor batting cage in my youth and it killed the nerves in my right ear, so now I'm deaf. But the head injury side of things resulted in spells of vertigo where the whole world would just start to spin. Not a cool proposition.

Take it easy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark is right. I didn't tell you what our weather was. Today it was cool and windy like my neighbor Mike said.

Rick, that sucks. Hope your rocks get back in order soon.

BBob, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your snow.


----------



## Knockonit

jeebus, three days in a row i've had to wear long pants, not my style, especially since on two pair fit decent enough to be seen in public, lol

anyway, warmed up to dandy day, high 60s would be my guess, supposedly same tomorrow,

friend brought me a huge mesquite stump they pulled out of the ground, not sure what i'm a gonna do with it, but we;ll see what happens.

stay warm, and safe, 
rj in az


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park. FL: +40d, RH 85% & calm. The tomatoes froze with the last freeze despite covering them and placing lights under them. We are now enjoying fried green tomatoes. Sounds like a good movie title dosen't it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gettin chilly in the rust belt again, 30° at 0530 with a high of only 31° today. Started to see a little wintery mix last night and this morning there was a little ice on the windshield, maybe 1/4" of snow on the ground, just a dusting, solid 1/2" of salt on the road this morning to save the 95% of folks that don't know how to drive up here from themselves.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Up to 34° and mostly sunny. Hope for 47° and melting later. Next several days should be decent with an occasional small chance of moisture.


----------



## dawsonbob

A simply superb ante meridiem to all,

75 very uncloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful wintery days in WW, might make 50, but rain today, tonight, tomorrow, the next and the next and on and on. It must be February.

Did I ever mention I hate February? It was always foggy when I was a kid and always overcast and drizzly in Water World. I always associate it with Russian novels. I remember sitting in lit class starting at a long, boring Russian novel, impossible to concentrate and keep my attention on it. I looked out the window at the cold, gray, nasty day. I was contemplating the probabilities of the novel being more boring than staring at the fog. Knowing I had to complete the assignment, I went back to looking at each word. I cannot honestly say I read the novel, but I did look at every word in the book.

I am always facilitated by the mis-information age and the use of technology. Yesterday NOAA had winter storm warnings for the Cascades down to 2,500 feet. Snoqualmie Pass is 3,000. The weather forecast was for snow and rain with temp about 35 degrees. The DOT website said traction tires advised. I decided to go over the pass rather than spend an extra 3 or 4 hours going through Portland, OR and north on I-5 in rush hour traffic. It should only be an hour longer, but traffic bobbles routinely add an hour or more at several bottlenecks.

As I approached the summit, the DOT website still said traction tires advised but road sign said chains required 6 miles ahead. I put them on, a PIA, but not that big a deal I guess. I have had lots of practice in the past hunting in the Cascades. As I crossed the pass, the DOT website said traction tires advised. When I was taking them off, guess what the DOT website still had posted? ;-(

I would have waited another day for the winter storm warning to clear, but we have a funeral to go to today.

I hope you get well soon Rick. I haven't been out in my boat for years, but then it is only a 12 foot row boat ;-)

Have fun in your shops boyz.


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we are at mid day with a mild temp of 61°, it was 39° this morning, and a good day to pull the covers up and snooze for another hour. There is a clear blue sky and a breeze that takes the flag to about a 45° flutter.
Just another beautiful day in the cactus patch and no snow in sight. (yeah!)

I had 2 PM's asking about the little ° mark indicating degrees … on a PC, with the Num lock on, press and hold the 'Alt' key and type in 0176 … as you release the Alt key the ° appears where your cursor was. 
I don't know what to do with an Apple or a Mac … Or the phone for that matter.

Just puttering in the shop, nothing really important …

Please be safe and please be well … and that goes for you too Rick, be well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

° Thanks Grumpymile, I works ;-) Any more tricks up your sleeve?


----------



## dawsonbob

On a Mac, simply press Option-Shift-8. That's it. All done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

NEWS FLASH…....the sawmill is up and running. Log loader was finished this morning. Loaded a shingle oak log. Made it into lumber.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Bill and purdy wood there too !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark. It's shingle oak…..a red oak.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's fairly cool out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is at 30° and heading to 35°. Tomorrow is supposed to be the pick of the week, the temp is supposed to climb to 48°. It works* Mike*, but you have to use the numbers on the side and not the numbers at the top. That's where I made my mistake before.

*FF Bill*, nice log and lumber. I'm officially jealous!!! Oh, and I do hope I'm turning soon. Thanks for the well wishes.

I've been working in my "shop" for days installing new wiring, insulation and osb sheeting. It's starting to look good but I've found one thing disturbing about the whole thing. Even though I have more room, for some reason I don't have enough wall space to hang things. Same with the tool arrangements. I can't seem to find the right place to put my tools. I keep moving them around and can't quite seem to find the right place for everything. It's getting painful. I must have too many tools.

*Rick*, I do hope you get to feeling better my friend.

Well guys, I'm going back out to the shop and scratch my head some more. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, honestly you suck! That is so damn gorgeous and I am very jealous. You are so darn lucky to be able to do that and have access to timber like that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice sunny going to be 47° day here. Maybe a little wind but I can handle that.

Rick that is no fun. Hope you get better and able to fish and play in the shop soon.

Don I had the same problem when we moved a couple years ago. Must have got it figured out because I have added several more tools since then. Hang in there you will get it done.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grand morning to all,

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, 12 degrees cooler than yesterday. Still no rain or snow.

Too many tools, Don? Did you really say that? How could that be?

Excellent, Bill.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful wintery day in WW, should make 45°. A sun peak, partly cloudy day is scheduled for a week from today. The ski resorts have had over 6' of snow since the weekend.

Bill, That does look good. Too bad you aren't mobile and coming to the PNW for a fun time. I have some Maple to play with ;-) U R more than welcome anytime!

Don, You are lucky to only have too many tools. I have too much of everything. Half has to go so I can use the rest.

Keyboard exploration Alt 456 = one of these ╚ What is that?


----------



## Grumpymike

I don't know Bob … maybe an acronym for Limited Liability?


> or Low life


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lower left?

WWBob, it's not too difficult to put the mill on my trailer, but WW is very far away. Don't wait up.

Thanks for telling me I suck guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Firewood

Not been here for a few days. We got a couple inches of snow the other day. Some areas South of us got almost 10". Tomorrow it should get close to 50°, so most of the snow will be gone.

My new shop is slowly getting underway. Power is in now. Lights are going up. Still not sure what I want to do with the floor, if anything.


















I'll be making firewood again in no time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Mike.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 44 at wake up and is heading to 58 with partly cloudy. Gonna be like that for about a week and then winter comes back. They are saying snow next week.

I bought oak to rebuild the bar yesterday. I hope to work on that today and tomorrow. Then I may get to work on book cases next week. They are going to be painted, which I hate to do, but it's good money.

Right now it's time for some cereal. CYL


----------



## Knockonit

gonna be a great day here in az, headed over to cut down a olive tree and drag the leftovers home, supposedly gonna go north of 70 today, with a warming trend, ok by me, still frigid in am, like to get back in my shorts. lol

have a great friday, gonna call it a short day by noon, and loaf in the hammock for a bit, nothing like a toasty nap in the afternoon.
Rj in az


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day out today. Only 33° and going to maybe 40° later but feels good with no wind.


----------



## Firewood

Warming up today.v woke up to 30's, but just shy of 50 right now. But it won't last too long and temps will be back to below freezing.


----------



## dawsonbob

The finest of all mornings to all,

65 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It will be 20 degrees warmer on Sunday.

Stay warm, dry, safe and have a great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, that new shop space looks pretty upscale. Sure hope you have some extra ground in the back yard. Something that nice is sure to be claimed by the wife down the road! Yuk, Yuk, Yuk!!! She need a nice sewing/craft room.

Weather is changing here. Wind is blowing and snow is starting to fall, finally. Bring it on!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful wintery day in WW, should make 45°. A sun peak, partly cloudy, wunnerful, wunnerful wintery day was called for today by ONE local forecaster. Bless his heart for trying, but it ain't gonna happen ;-(

I hope the previously scheduled wunnerful, wunnerful, sun peak, partly cloudy, wintery day materializes next Thursday so we get a glimpse of the first Super Blue Moon Lunar Eclipse in the last 150 years.

"╚" means "U+255A is the unicode hex value of the character Box Drawings Double Up And Right. Char U255A, Encodings, HTML Entity (decimal), ╚, HTML Entity (hex), ╚, Alt + 255A, UTF-8 (hex)" according to Google. Too bad I don't know any more than I did before ;-(

"Alt 123" will get one of these "{" I wonder who made all of these symbols in the code? I'm betting either Bill Gates or Steve Jobs is responsible for it.


----------



## Bonka

+69d 56%RH breeze @ 2 MPH. OP. FL


----------



## Grumpymike

*"╚" means "U+255A is the unicode hex value of the character Box Drawings Double Up And Right. Char U255A, Encodings, HTML Entity (decimal), ╚, HTML Entity (hex), ╚, Alt + 255A, UTF-8 (hex)" according to Google. Too bad I don't know any more than I did before ;-(*
Oh sure, easy for you to say WWBob.

*+69d 56%RH breeze @ 2 MPH. OP. FL*
Ok, here is one of our very oldest new rules … no acronyms or abbreviations unless explained in the text … 

Clear sunny skies with 66° and 10% relative humidity here in the cactus patch,and the weatherman promised a high of 67 later today … and he is saying we will be in the 80's on Sunday … With no snow in sight … Is this really the end of January??

OK, I'm done pokin' fun at ya.

be safe and be well.


----------



## Firewood

Thanks Bob. You haven't seen the fancy photos yet. Truth be told, we live in a condo, so even if there is some land behind the house, it isn't ours :-0

The shop is in a space that is typically the rec room, so we put in most of the things that would be in there for resale value.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little windy this morning here in Mid-Michigan however, I'm enjoying the warmth of the day so far. Yesterday it got up to a whopping 54°. I worked in the garage all day long with the doors open. Today it looks to be just as nice minus the wind. The temp now is 48°. But tomorrow the bottom falls out.

I've been working pretty steady on my "shop" and it seems I'm not getting any closer to being done than when I started. I began working on a temporary work bench yesterday and I'm not to pleased with the results so far. I'm hoping it will work for now. As far as my comment about having too many tools, I guess I forgot who I was talking to. I know you can never have too many tools but, it gets hard trying to figure out where to put everything and still keep it out of the way. Part of my problem is I have some of the household items still in the garage. Getting rid of those items won't come until I build an outside storage facility. But, on a good note, I made some sawdust when I was working on my temp workbench. The place is starting to at least smell like a woodshop.

Well I guess it's time to go out and make some more sawdust guys, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained a bit last night, but not a lot. It looks like a nice day shaping up.
I moved my laser out to the shop today to burn a bunch of plaques for the boy scouts.









Don, you'll get there. It's your shop…..not the garage. Just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Last night it started raining around 11:45, and did so all night long…It was still showering when I rose for my coffee at 8:15…..It was 49 then ,and now it's 51, with very heavy clabber hanging in the air, and very foggy, too…The forecast is for some rain today, and tomorrow as well…The high will be 58 (?).... I'm skeptical, though….

I'm seem to be getting over the worse of my dizziness ( I hope)...I still get it when I lay down just for a moment, or when I get up…I have to sit there till it clears up…But walking around, or sitting is much better…..I drove to Missouri yesterday to buy smokws, and it didn't bother me at all….So that's a plus….!!!!

Mike (WI)....I believe that's the first time I've ever heard of anyone building a shop in a condo….But it's looking good, and coming right along…..It'll be convenient….that's for sure….!!!

Bill…..What can I say….looks like you're all set up to mill timber, and get some beautiful wood for projects…..I have heard of shingle oak….It reminds me of Adirondack spruce in a way, especially the grain pattern….in a way…I have a couple of vintage guitars with Adirondack spruce tops…..Have fun with your new mill.

Don…..Just hunker down and do it, do it, do it…..You'll get it figured out the way you want it….

That's all I have for now…Back for another report later…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm taking the day off from cabinets. Well, sort of. They are all sprayed and sitting till I tear out the old ones. Now that will be a real circus. This was my first attempt at spraying and I am honestly surprised how well it turned out. Following all the advice I received definitely helped, thanks guys!!!

A little snow on the ground and hopefully more to follow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool but sunny 30° today here. A few days next week it is going to get real warm they say. Will wait and see.

Glad you are feeling better Rick. You have had enough of the bad stuff and spring is coming with better things to do.

Mike that looks nice. I would have a hard time working in there. That is way to nice for me to work in. Would spend all my time trying to keep it clean.


----------



## dawsonbob

A monumentally magnificent morning to all,

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. going to be 85 tomorrow.

Y'all take care now, y' hear?


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to ya'll this fine Saturday mornin' ... Well it was 54° a bit a go, and now it's 61 and heading for 73° later today with no snow in sight, we are under clear blue skies and gentle breezes as the flag flutters at about a 60° angle … does it get any better than this??

I really enjoy watching Firewood Mike and Don putting their shops together. It was just 5 years ago in 2013 that I built my life long dream shop … and today, as I keep rearranging things and changing things, I wonder if it will ever be done, or is a shop an ever evolving thing that never stops growing?

And Mark, keeping a shop clean is the sign of a sick mind … I clean and sweep up every day, but to really clean everything? aah nope, not in this shop … I have two HF dust collectors, two shop vac's three brooms and four bench brushes and still never have a really clean shop, it's always dusty because I use it every day.

Well, ya'll stay safe with the tools and please be well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am giving today a wunnerful, wunnerful wintery day rating because it is only damp, not really raining, just damp about 50°. I'm surprise I am remembering the ° code ;-)

That looks like a handy spot for a shop Firewood Mike. What about power tool noise and neighbors?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Snoqualmie had chains required both ways yesterday. Glad I wasn't there, they said the trip took 2 hours because everyone was stopping in the middle of the road to chain up. That should be no more than 30 to 45 minutes with chains on.


----------



## Firewood

Our condos are side-by-side ranches. Each has a follow-up basement with egress window. For regular living noises, we never hear our "roofmates". Before any of the walls went up, they said they could hear what sounded like a vacuum cleaner. That was my planner. Hopefully, with the insulated walls, they won't hear hardly anything now.

It will take a bit to figure out the best layout, but as grumpymike said, that part never seems to end.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got home from a funeral little over an hour ago. It's snowing to beat the band but not sticking. That's okay as long as the snowpack builds. Did I mention I want to go fishing when it warms up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you mentioned that you didn't get out at all last year and you're gonna make up for that this year. I hope you do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I rose this morning at 7:20, smelled the coffee cooking, and tried to get up to go to the toilet….I almost fell from being dizzy….I thought I was pretty well over this crap, and now I'm not sure….I just hangs on, seems like…
It was 27, and had some frost on the lilly, and the punkin', too….Bright sun, no clouds, no wind, and no moisture….The high will get to 56, so all in all, not a bad day shaping up….I think next week we have some nasty weather moving in…..But me and the wife will prolly head down to Texas for a while…..My father-in-law died a couple of days ago from the big "A", and dementia…..He'd been in the nursing home for about 3 months, and went down hill fast….My wife wants to be with her mom and family to see about things….They cremated him, so I guess they'll do something when we get there….!!!

BurlyBob…..I'm also hoping to get back on the lake and in the boat come this spring….if I don't have to have back surgery….I'm not gonna get to make my annual trips down to Texas this year because of how bad my back is…..Can't stand on the front deck and run the trolling motor all day….for 5 days….!!!! I do think I'll be able to go out for 3-4 hors…..maybe….Luckily I live about 6-8 minutes from the ramp….maybe 12-15 if I have a car in front of me….lol…!! Just have to see how it plays out…!! Sure hope you get more time on the water..!!!

Firewood Mike….The shop is shaping up nicely, and soon you'll be making chips and sawdust….One thing I'm curious about (and don't take this as being critical), but why did you put your outlets so low…? Expiring minds need to know…!!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Weather has been kinda nice this weekend. Significantly warmer.

Bought this Friday afternoon:









Drank this Friday night while using the above:









Put this on the wall for a friend and made it look nice on Saturday:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, are you saying you used that hose as a beer bong?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, have you gone to see an ENT or an audiologist?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all,

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Be about the same tomorrow and the next day.

Stay warm, dry, safe and have a dilly of a day.


----------



## Firewood

Warm weather is all but a memory. Cooled off enough to drop about half an inch of snow today.

Rick - I went around and around on the electric in the shop. I wanted to put the outlets up at about 4 feet, but in an attempt to keep the space easily convertible to a rec room, etc. I chose to keep them at normal height. I may live to regret it. We'll see.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful wintery day in WW. A double wunnerful because it is only damp again, not really raining, and 57° with high overcast and no sun. Weather underground has cancelled the parting of the clouds next Thursday for the Super Blue Lunar Eclipse. ;-(

Firewood Mike, sounds like you are in a good location for a condo shop. One of my friends said a lady in the homeowner's association was complaining about kids playing basketball on her neighbors driveway. She thought they should move to the backyard ;-) She should be happy to hear the thump, thump of a basketball. Much more pleasant than breaking glass or all the other trouble idle hands and minds can get into.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

LOL HAHAHA, Funny Bill, but you know, I did not even think along those lines….But now, it might be a gritty drink…. eww.


----------



## BurlyBob

I am sitting here getting bored and a bit of cabin fever. Haven't done any in the shop for 2 days. Can't do anything until I get plumbing & electrical scheduled. It feels really weird sitting around doing nothing. I'm not enjoying this idle time. Maybe after a good night's sleep I'll get lined out.

So Mike how'd that Reindeer Revolt beer taste. I remember buying some beer in Missoula once called Moose Drool. It was okay. The name and packaging is what really sold it. They also a beer, Slow Elk. Had a Hereford bull with a manila rope bow tie secured to a fence post. It was okay but nothing to write home about. Once again the packaging is what sold it.


----------



## Firewood

Bob in WW - Yeah, we do have a pretty good location for a basement shop. Truth be told, my preference would have been a nice stand alone shop, but this will work fine for my retirement hobby. And being a condo, no more snow shoveling or lawn care to worry about. I do miss our fire pit though. Nothing more theraputic then tending a fire in the back yard.

So far, no kids in the neighborhood. I'm not really expecting that to change anytime soon.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL; 65d, 96% RH breeze @4 MPH. It is 0250 hrs. we had 0.96 in of rain NOW! This had to have occured in about 30 min. It awakened me early it was so noisy. The Bladder Monkey gets me up around 0300 so I got to listen to it for a bit. None of the cats want out thats for sure. I hope it stops competley by the time I have to start out seeing patients. I have to see one come Hell or high water. He is on a long regemn of IV antibiotics twice a week and won't be done until the last of June.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowing here in Mid-Michigan. Last night the weather report said we were expecting about 2" of snow over the night time hours. When I woke up this morning, we already had 6" on the ground and it's still coming down. Yesterday, I had the doors open while I worked in the "shop" and the temp was 54°. Today, it's another story, so far the temp is 25° and not getting much warmer. Looks like winter is still here.

As I already said, I worked in my shop all day re-arranging things and I think I finally found the best set-up for my shop tools "so far". I'm sure I'll keep moving things around for quite some time but, for now it's ok. I made a new miter station for my miter saw and it turned out pretty good (pictures to follow). It sure feels good to make saw dust.

A friend called me yesterday and he wants me to make him a bar for his house. He wants me to give him a quote but, I've never made one before and I'm not sure what he wants. He wants it in his kitchen. What a strange place for a bar.

*FF Bill*, yea I know it's still my shop and will never be a garage but, if it quacks like a duck and walks like a duck…..... Hopefully someday before I die, I'll get a stand alone barn for a shop. But, it better hurry, who knows when that's gonna happen. LOL

*Rick*, I hope you can shake this thing soon. Spring is just around the corner and so is fishing.

*Dawson Bob*, I thought of you this weekend. I watched some golf on TV and it was in your neck of the woods. The weather sure looked nice there. Did you get out and watch the pro's play golf?

Nobody mentioned the monkey in the room yet! "*Kingsarayuth*". He dropped in to leave his calling card I think.

*Mike in SL*, I've got one of those hose things too. I bought it in the box at an estate sale and it's still in the box yet. Looks just like yours.

Well, it's that time. Another cup of sheep dip and I'm out to the shop thinking of other ways to keep my mind busy. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not a lot going on in the mountains today….so far…..!! It was 29 when I rolled out of the rack at 8:10, and frosty out on the punkin'..The high today will get to 37, and the low will drop back to about 22 in the morning….A good day to have a hell-roaring fire going…...Just sitting around drinking my java, and trying to get my head on straight, so to speak…. I can't do much of anything…..I've got to take my Suburban in to the Chevy dealer in the morning to get an oil and filter change, a lube job, tires rotated, and injectors cleaned (it's got 35, 000 miles on it), and a new fuel filter (?).....all before leaving for Texas in several days….I like to get things taken care of so it can take care of me…!!!

Firewood Mike…..I understand what you're saying about the wall plugs….When I built my shop (it's a stand alone also), I had 72 outlets put in, including floor, ceiling, and outside outlets, and had the wall outlets installed 4' from the floor….I have a very bad back, and didn't want to have to bend over to plug something in….All my tools, benches, and outfeed tables are 42-44" high…No hand tool work for the same reason….!! Go to my Workshop, and take a look…...!!

Bill…..I have not been to a ENT. or ca audiologist…..My hearing is acute, and no problems there….It's either deep in the ear canal, or the rocks are loose in my noodle….!!!

BurlyBob…..If you were in my situation, you'd go nuts, not having anything to do….I'll tell ya friend, it's really getting to me….But….with all you've been doing on the cabinets, etc., you deserve a break from the wood…!!!

That's about all I have for now…More to come….later….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another incredibly and unseasonably warm day. It will hit the mid 40's. What little snow we had is all but melted. That means landmine patrol later this morning. What can you do? You give a dog a beautiful yard to play in and they crap all over it.

So the never ending cabinet saga. Today I schedule for electrical plumbing and countertops. Than I get to start pulling the old ones. I've also got to contact my budding and get some tips on installing and hanging the drawer fronts properly. I'm kind of thinking that if they were all straight, level and spaced properly that might be a good thing. Right?

You all have a great day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Surprisingly warm Sunday we had in the land of rust yesterday, high 40's and sunshine gave the kiddos a chance to get outside and burn off some pent up energy. Saturday night stayed just above freezing but the local yocals decided salt was needed anyway because why not, reason and accountability need not apply!

Mike & Don, I've struggled with failing vacuum hoses and considered that exact same one, problem is, 20 years ago there were only two shopvac hose sizes, in the US anyway, now every tool maker is trying to reinvent the wheel with their own new hose size that's nearly incompatible with anything from anyone else, hyper annoying! Anyway I ordered a 35' pool hose that looks just like a Festool hose for < $15 and I'll get 3 hoses from it that I'll have to fab my own ends for but at least I know I can make them work with what I have.


----------



## dawsonbob

A great and grand morning to you all,

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow, darn it.

Don, I didn't watch any golf, although I did watch a football game on TV. You're right: the weather here is gorgeous right now.

Stay safe, warm and dry, and have a delightful day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I used some scrap PVC pipe and heated it with the heat gun in order to make customer couplers. Gotta wear gloves because the heat gun does a very good job of getting hot. I'll get some pictures tonight after work and show ya'll how they look and work.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We are back to a more normal temp range for us. Had a bit of new snow but we are way behind the norm.

Clean and 10 degrees as I type this.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Bonka

All said and done we got 1.45'' rain today. It is now clear, +62d f, calm and 76% RH.
I am getting flu symptoms and I am going to the Dr in the AM and see whats up.


----------



## Grumpymike

Wow, what a beautiful day here in the cactus patch, it got up to 82°with a few sketchy clouds and windy this morning, but the winds have dropped to a gentle breeze …

I got a new tool off the UPS truck today, a quiet air compressor from California Tool … Wow just a whisper while running … I'll do a report on the correct blog. My old 1988 Craftsman was still running but it was deafening and I would jump out of mi skin when it came on and not expecting it … Happy boy, happy boy.

Be safe and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a not so wunnerful day in WW today. The good news is 55, not windy or cold, but dark and wet ;-) Probably at least and inch, maybe more. Warm enough the pass is bare and wet.

Wear your mask on here Jerry, we don't need any flu.

I had golf on yesterday, didn't really watch it, it just made a nice window with the curtains closed ;-) Thank god for these big screen, high def TVs.

Firewood Mike, I can see lots of advantages to condo life, but where to park the fifth wheel? Looks like we are having enough early grass greening up I will probably mow the lawn when ever we get a couple dry days so I can keep the upper hand. I remember when I could put that off until April ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a fire yesterday in an apartment and pulled a man out, but he was already dead. That sucks. We don't have that very often and I'm glad for that fact. Looks like he may have been smoking in bed with oxygen on.

I'm ready to go home now.

Oh yeah, it was cold and snow flurries all day today. Should warm up a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - that is an awsome shop. It is 4 times the size of mine. So, yeah, I'm super jealous. The good news is at least my new shop is bigger than my old one.

Grumpymike - I've been looking at those compressors. They are known for their quietness which definitely makes it worth the cost.

Bob in WW - that is about my biggest struggle. I have no place to keep things like a camper, a trailer, a ….. Time will tell how much I really miss those things. So far, it's been good.


----------



## Knockonit

yes, what a awesome day here in the phoenix valley, cool to start, warm finish, kinda day i like to end with.

happy monday
rj in az.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Firewood Mike, I guess it depends if you are a homebody or are motel/hotel tolerant. An acquaintance almost died because he walked barefoot around a motel room. That is probably quite rare, but I have some kind of reaction to flea bites. I have the remnants of being around the wrong dog at a family reunion last August. The sores take up to a year to heal. I get them every time I stay at a motel ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been a couple days since I posted. Have been fighting a nasty cold. Usually don't hit me this bad. Have been trying keeping up reading. You folks are chatty.

Has been a couple nice days to stay in the house and feel rotten. Did get a couple hours in the shop yesterday and some more today just getting a couple things done to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - is it possible your dizziness and vertigo may be due to Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo? It has to do with calcium carbonate crystals in your inner ear.


----------



## Firewood

Back down to single digits this morning. Looks like it will be up and down for the next week or so. More down then up though.

Bob in WW - I guess we are more homebodies, but do enjoy a vacation to warmer places once or twice a year. Usually a cruise but sometimes something different. A few years ago, we talked about a small camper, but now that we moved to the condo, that game plan is pretty much out of the picture.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather man was wrong about his forecast the other day. They forecast us a couple of inches of snow and we ended up getting just under 10". As Firewood Mike stated, the temps are gonna be up and down this week but mostly down. The temp today is 15° with an expect high of 24°.

FF Bill, that is a tough one, sorry for your misfortune. If you stay in this business long enough, you're gonna experience something like that in your career. I had one of those several years ago and it wasn't nice. I feel for you.

Ok guys, the spousal unit is awake and we have to take off for some errands. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly yesterday then the bottom fell out last night, ~6" of drifted powder and the snowplow must have gone by 40 times last night on the main road. Given what qualifies as acceptable road maintenance around here, no one was getting any sleep within 500' of that plow no doubt being sold as scrap this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was a big fire in my hometown last night. We were out on a vehicle accident at around 8pm when we heard an ambulance report a fire in a two story brick building which is attached to several ther buildings. It went to four alarms and even one of our trucks went to it. 25 miles away.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, looks like you've had a tough couple of days. As I recall folks in your line of work find fighting a fire from the outside pretty tough,. Especially a brick building. I watched the local high school basically burn to the ground as they couldn't get inside. Stories like yours sure make me appreciate being out of the business.

A little rain today. No snow and none expected anytime in the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily for me I didn't go to the big fire, but my guys who found the guy in the fire spent most of the night at the big fire. They've had a rough couple of days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Have the finest morning that's ever been had, everyone,

81 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Be warm, be dry, and be safe. Be.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, As I sit here in the cactus patch with the 66° heading for 79° weather I see that there in no snow in the forecast.
DBob and (RJ) will also have no snow in the forecast … Ain't life just wonderful.

So sad about the fires; there has been so much instruction on fire safety over the years that you'd think they would never happen, but sadly fire is more aggressive than our obedience to the rules.
BLO and danish oils and the like are a big danger to us woodworkers … keep a bucket of water in the shop and at the end of the day, put the rags in the bucket half full of water … rags are cheap, a new shop ain't.

WWBob I used to work with a guy that had a problem like yours and the bugs … and the Chiggers in Missouri just drove him nuts … Enter the Avon Lady … Avon has a product called 'Skin So Soft'. Like a suntan lotion ya just smear it on and the bugs leave you alone. ... Worth a try.

Well folks, put the rags in the water and be safe, and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW about 55 with unexpected sunshine ;-) It didn't last long, but Ol' Sol poked through the clouds. I decide to go for a walk so it started to rain, I headed out anyway and the rain chickened out. Supposed to get Snow down to 1000 feet tonight, about a foot of it. Yesterday we had 1.1 inches of rain. Forks on the Olympic Peninsula had 4.5"!! It is pretty certain we will miss the lunar Trifecta at 5 to 6 AM with the forecast we have. I didn't want to get up to see it any way.

Thanks, Gmike, for the tip. All I need to do is avoid dogs and cats with fleas and carpeted areas they have been on. Other bugs don't seen to matter. If I ever decide to motel it, I will give it a try.

FWMike, We are homebodies too when we aren't on the road in the 5er. It varies a lot, some years a few weekends and last year about 22,000 miles from April to Labor Day.

Sounds like you need a little R&R Bill. Last month there was a big fire here in with 4 ladders from surrounding districts. Old 2 story building, commercial on street level and 30 or so apartments on top. It started in a clothes dryer and got into the attic space. No sprinklers or fire walls, no way to save it but they protected the exposures. At the same time there was an apartment fire at the district nextdoor and a smaller one just to the south. They had both sent crews to us. The 3 fires really taxed the resources of the area. Fortunately the others were only 1 and 2 alarm fires that didn't need a ladder truck.

When I was a volunteer, a buddy was on a house fire and found a lady laying on her back by the back door. Nobody in the department or police seemed to be interested when he reported it. It was odd she was laying on her back by the door in a burning house.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

I haven't been up too long from my nap today…Me and the espousa had a full day stating at 6:30 this a.m….I had to be at the Chevy dealership to get my Suburbans oil and filter changed, tires rotated, new wiper blades, fluids checked, and had the injectors cleaned….I wanted new plugs…not until !00, 000 miles…!!! The fuel filter is built into the fuel pump, so no changing there….that was about 2 hours of waiting around…boring….!!! After that, I took her to get her new drivers licence….Found out something interesting….If you decide to fly on a commercial airlines, you have to renew your licence for another one, and show your birth certicate, marriage licence, two forms of i.d. where you live, two proofs of i.d where you live, (like a utility bill, etc.)..... passport, and s.s. card….This is called a Voluntary Inhanced I.D./ D.L. The airlines require that kind of licence before you can get on a plane….Dumbest thing I've ever heard of….I prolly won't ever fly (I hope anyway).....Then went to Wally World for a couple of things, and finally had Mexican food for dinner…..!!! That's how my day went….

Mike in WI…...Thanks for the nice comments on my woodshop….I didn't post a pix of the other side where I keep my truck and bass boat parked…..It's another 16' x 50', and I call it the boat and fishing tackle side….It has double doors ,(one on each end) and you can drive in or out…..So that makes the shop 2,000 sq. feet….And I haven't got to use any of it in over a year or more….and I read up on the possible cause of vertigo with the crystals in the inner ear…..Boy, that could be it, but don't know….It seems to be getting a little better…hopefully..!

Bill….Them fires seems to keep you hopping…But that's why you became a fire fighter in the first place, right..?

Maybe someday when you retire, you can work the wood…..mill and sell lumber….!!!

Almost forgot: It was 22 when we struck out his morning, with bright sun, no wind, no rain, no snow, and a slight breeze….It's now 36 going down to 34…So all in all, not a bad day….You guys have a good evening…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cloudy here this morning so could not see the moon. Chance of rain or snow for the next several days also but not known how much. 33° now and maybe 37° later and partly cloudy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

I rose to a bright, sunny day, even at 7:15…..It was 37, a few whispy clabbers, winds at 2 mph, and nothing else….The high will get to around 60….nice….!! Got rain forecast for Saturday, and it prolly will since I just got the Suburban all cleaned up, vacumned out, and spiffy-looking…it looks new again….!!! Other than that, not much else to tell…..You guys keep working on them new shops…..keep fighting them fires, and working on new cabinets


----------



## dawsonbob

The greatest, most goodest of mornings to you all,

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, without a trace of snow.

Stay warm, safe and dry. Those things are good for you.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Just another great day of mostly clear skies and a hint of a breeze … Going to be in the low 80°'s today; (I think the long pants are going back in the drawer).

Clear last night, so I got up at 3:AM and again at 5:AM to see the moon. Caught about an hours nap in the middle of the viewing, not planned, just happened that way. Blew the dust off from the old telescope and did some amateur gazing at the moon. Simple things amuse an old mans mind I guess.

Puttered in the shop yesterday, oiled a two drawer jewelry box (BLO), ready to put some finish on today, assembled a Kleenex tissue holder, and layout out a cutting board … Cleaned a couple machines and set up to sharpen some stuff today. And of course the radio was blaring the whole time … Geezz life is good.

Please, be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afternoon fellas. It's gotta be almost 60 out there with quite cloudy skies.
I just got my new bartop all glued up. What a pain that was…..keeping end joints together while trying to pull the long joints tight. There may have been some curses used. Sorry about that if you heard me. Anyway, now I have to wait for glue to dry before I do a lot of scraping and sanding.

Rick, I have every intention of doing just that…...woodworking, cutting lumber, selling lumber. We'll see how early or,late that comes.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> So Mike how d that Reindeer Revolt beer taste. I remember buying some beer in Missoula once called Moose Drool. It was okay. The name and packaging is what really sold it. They also a beer, Slow Elk. Had a Hereford bull with a manila rope bow tie secured to a fence post. It was okay but nothing to write home about. Once again the packaging is what sold it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob, 
I'd buy the Reindeer Revolt. It was given to me for Christmas so it was worth the try. Smooth drink, not too hoppy or sweet and a clean finish. Certainly better than a lager. Wasn't too fruity either, just a good brew to enjoy in the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Last night temps were still a bit above freezing. It's currently 18° and will drop to around 6° by late morning.

My tools are back in the shop, but i need to work on final placement. Everything is on wheels, so moving things around is not an issue. I hung the air cleaner and then moved it as I wasn't happy with first location. I'm contemplating putting something on the floor to make clean up easier and make it a little easier on the joints.

I found some slat wall on Craigslist, but unfortunately, they discovered it was all glued on and came off in pieces, so they had to drop the add. The hunt continues.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dropped down to just above freezing last night and with a high of 42° today we needs all the thawing we can get with a high tomorrow of only 20° the more water that's gone, the better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was mid 30's this morning, but got colder all day. It's now 20.
We have a lot of upper 30s and lower 40s coming and not much precipitation. We are still in a drought.
I finished building the red oak bar top…....the second time.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Well it was e nice day after the sun came out mid morning. Up to low 30's and all our new ,25" snow is gone. Going to be warmer tomorrow with a bigger chance of snow. We will see.

Should finish the kitchen job tomorrow so I can collect the bill. Been awhile and quite a few dollars of materials and labor.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another cold start for today….It was 19 at my usual coffee time….Not a clabber in the sky, plenty of sun, and a slight breeze…..Sometime in the wee hours of the night a cold front snuck in on us….We went out to supper with three other couples, and it wasn't that cold….!! The high today will be 38-39….Rain is forecast for tomorrow and Sunday…Had snow in there, but they took it out for now…Looks like next week is gonna be decent….even where we are going in Texas…...We do need the rain, as we are very dry here in the mountains….!!

MIke in WI….When I got my air cleaner, I decided to hang it in the middle of the shop right above my table saws….That way it could pick up any dust floating around from the other machines….centrally located…!!! With my dust collection system at each major machine, it doesn't have to work too hard…!!!

All you Norfers stay as warm as you can….More cold is coming y'all's way, it looks like…..Be safe….!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been raining a little off and on and crazy warm, low 50's.

Trying to get my nerves up to start drilling hole in the drawers for the drawer fronts. Super nervous about that. The last thing I want is cockeyed drawer fronts.


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to temp of a big goose egg this morning. warmed up to low teens. Snow on the way. We may get 3 to 5".

Rick - My saw is centered front to back in the shop, but off to one side. The air cleaner was right above it, but I moved it 2 joists back from where it was. And it is all the way to one side of the shop to promote a circular air flow. We'll see how that works out. The basement is full of contractors today. Hopefully all will be done next week.

BBob - I just went through that with drawer some drawer pulls. I picked up the Kreg hardware jig and it worked great. All the pulls are nice and centered, holes spacing was perfect.


----------



## Firewood

What's wrong with this picture? I ordered 5 pieces of cord cover from amazon where they are considered an add-on item (I did have some other items on the order). So each one was packaged in it's own over sized box with it's own shipping label. The shipping HAD to cost more then the item in the box. Sometimes you just have to scratch your head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never understood the add on items.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

My kitchen job is done. At least until they ask me to do something else. Am hoping they are taking care of all the bathroom vanities and all the interior room doors that are missing.

BBob have you seen these clamps from Rockler? Just noticed them in the new catalog. They might be just what you need for your drawer fronts.
www.rockler.com/drawer-front-installation-clamps









Oh it was a nice day here. Supposed to rain this morning and snow this afternoon. All we got was sunshine and 49° so far.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nothing new in WW, gray, damp high overcast. Temp swings low of 45 to 50 one day and maybe 50 to 55, back and forth.

I saw a 19 car and semi pile up in MI. Looks slick out there! Be safe, stay in the shop!

FWMike, that does make one wonder. Hope you bought them shipping included ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still 39° here but 70% chance of snow and down to 0° tonight. Will see if they get that right.

Shop cleaning day. Have a mess that needs a little help before I start something else.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for ides Mike and Mike. I'm going cheap and built my own jig. Seeing as I only have 8 drawers to put handles on I'm save my dollars. I was also shown a jig for drilling the door knob hole. I'll pose some photos later.
But honestly thanks for the advice.

It's crazy warm again and a little sunshine. Headed to the mid 50's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Haven't been around because I've been having a little trouble getting online.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh, ho hum, Just another beautiful day in the cactus patch … Heading for 78° …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh, ho hum, Here too. Just another gray day in WW. They tighten up the temp spread; L=50, Hi=53.

Those Rockler drawer clamps look handy if one had a bunch of them to do. I wouldn't get it either for half a dozen; just more clutter in the way when I finished. I'll bet you can come up with a handy little jig BBob.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah, Rockler makes allot of neat stuff to sell … On the drawer fronts I use a bit of double sticky tape to hold the front while I size it up, the tape will allow you to move things just a bit, then holding it in place I clamp and drill the mounting holes … (from the back of course)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Falling thru 20's today. Some snow moving in on Tuesday. Not sure of amount.


----------



## Firewood

Temps are hovering around 12°. We got some snow. Looks to be about 5". They are promising a bit more. I found that the sound of a snow shovel at 6am can be rather pleasant when you aren't the one standing behind it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have 3° and about 5" of snow. Supposed to get a bunch more by tomorrow. At least we do not have wind where we are. That would make a mess.

Mike my neighbors are like that also as I am out playing with the plow and doing every sidewalk around 2 blocks. They all watch from inside and sometimes even bring out fudge or cookies.

I have always used a jig of some sort or double sticky tape myself. Seems to work for the few I do.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grandly great morning to all,

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL


Code:


1515 hrs: 68d, 87% RH, breeze

 4 mph & light rain. Lasagna is in the oven. I took a shower today and nothing fell off.


----------



## Firewood

Snow let up and the sun came out, so I went out for a walk. It's 10° with wind gusts up to 21mph. So, yeah, it's a bit on the chilly side. But it was nice getting out none the less.

Mark - I used to have an ATV with a plow that I used to the drive. Made it a lot easier, but once the novelty wears off, it's just another job that has to get done.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's windy, really windy. The HVAC unit above my desk here at work is rattling and clanking from the wind wipping by it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey guys,

This may be an odd question, but did I ever post here before?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey guys,
> 
> This may be an odd question, but did I ever post here before?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I can't remember either ;-)

Another monotonous weather day in WW, high overcast and damp. We went to see "the Day Music Died" last night. It was good, Buddy Holly, Ritche Valens and The Bopper. Ironically it was the 59th anniversary, Feb. 3, 1959. If it didn't die that day, it sure did on March 5, 1963, with Patsy Cline, Cowboy Copas, and Hawkshaw Hawkins.

FB is finally over; go Eagles ;-)

Seattle utilities has had rain measuring in 19 locations starting in 1977. They say 4" in 24 hours is a 100 year event. They have measured that much in the last 6 times in the last 41 years. Now they say it is a 25 year event. How can 6 times in 41 years be a 25 year event? Seems like it should be 10 or less ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Mean-dean - go-to your home page and browse through your posting history. I'd do it for you, but I have my own cures for insomnia.


----------



## Firewood

-9° this morning. WC down to -25° today. Up to 4 more inches starting this afternoon.


----------



## Knockonit

The last week or so here in Az. has been awesome, chilly in the am, with a close of day in the high 70s to 80s, sure would like some rain though, we are way short of our yearly quota,

anyways, makes for good shop time, 
happy monday, may the dust settle in the right places
Rj in az


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 8° with 4" new snow and still coming down. Maybe quit sometime this afternoon. Have plenty to do in the shop so will just watch it snow while I work.

Don't remember seeing you on this thread Dean. I have been posting around here for a year or better now. But stick around this is a good bunch of folks here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, thanks guys-a minor mixup happened!

Carry on.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

74 sunny degrees on this Merry Monday here in San Diego today.

Warm, dry and safe, be ye.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

We made it down to Texas last night around 7:15 or so…It was about a 12 hour drive, and cold wind all the way….The wind was so bad it was a side wind out of the North, and blowing about 40 mph….But we got here without a hitch…After visting a while, we had a bite of supper….The family had been out to the grave yard to have a memorial service for my father-in-law, and some said a few words over him…..We missed that, being on the road….Plenty of food was brought to the house….After driving for so long, I hit the rack about 11:00, and slept like a dead person….All the kin folks are gone, so it's just us now…..This morning my wife has been helping her mom (she's 83) getting all her affairs in order, and trying to take care of business….More still to come…So we'll be here a long week or more till it's done….I don't get involved, and just hang around…..More to come later…

Mean Dean…Like all the rest, I don't ever remember yo posting on this thread…...I've been here 8 years, so I may have missed it somehow…...

The weather here: It was 28 with a stiff wind this morning, but warming up nicely today…Cool to cold nights, and warm windy conditions…..That's just natural for West Texas…..I''ll try to keep up with all the post…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey y'all. It was very cold start to the day. 5 deg. Got up to about 32 by 1300 so dad and I cut up a red maple log on the mill. That was some amazing slabs from an ugly log. I like having this mill.

Sorry to hear about your FIL Rick.

We're supposed to have ice and sleet and snow all in the next 48hours. I have a feeling I'll be spending a few days at home with the boys as school will be cancelled.


----------



## Firewood

The snow they promised came in mid-afternoon. Just in time for the rush hour traffic. Being retired does have it's benefits. Been up since 2:30. Yes, AM, for those who think since my afternoon nap! Had a house full of contractors finishing up our basement project. Carpet comes on Thursday, so it's almost done.

Bill M - that grain looks quite interesting. Can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's been a great day out here in the cactus patch, I worked in the shop most of the day with both doors open to help warm it up … It was chilly this morning so as the sun came out, the doors opened.

I was routing a curvy cutting board on the router table, and I noticed that it was cutting against the grain on one end. About then there was a loud pow, and the corner of the board was gone … just gone. So I searched the shop floor for the piece so that I could glue it back on … and searched, and searched … about an hour later I was working on another project and went to my paint locker (or shelf) and there, next to the paint supplies, stuck on the dry wall, was my missing piece … stuck in the wall like an arrow fired, about 12 feet away from my router table. Yep, I counted my blessings and said a quick thank you prayer.

*Mean-Dean* Look at your profile, you have responded to Stumpy Nubbs several times never to the " weather channel" ...

*bill* I'm just so jealous … that is a beautiful slab, just to pretty to cut up into little boards.

Well, be safe in what you do, and beware of flying parts … a good reason for safety glasses … And be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, safety glasses at the very least. Sounds like Kevlar underwear would be a good thing, too.

Bill, you can get some truly beautiful slabs from that. Maybe slabs that beautiful should just stay slabs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut that log into mostly 8/4 slabs and a few 4/4.


----------



## dawsonbob

Someone is going to be very happy. What table tops those could make.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 17° and still snow showering here. Was supposed to quit last night for a day or two.

I see they named this winter storm after your boy Bill. Liam is having fun out in your part of the country.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and very cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got a fresh blanket of snow yesterday and more is expected for the rest of the week. This coming weekend, they are promising a winter storm, (crap). The temp is 18° and our high for today is supposed to reach a whopping 20°.

I've been working out in the shop trying desperately to get it in order so I can do something. It's hard working around crap. I've made a few adjustments to the tool situation but, it just doesn't seem to work. Hopefully, this summer, I can make some sort of outbuilding to hide some of this crap. Sharing this shop is not going to work. Working in the shop has been cold. I've managed to heat it up to about 40° on good days. I have to stop often to warm my hands on cold days. I think I've picked up a cold or something. I'm all stuffed up and can't breath at night.

*FF Bill*, that's one nice slab you have there. That mill is gonna help you out a lot.

*Rick*, I'm sorry for your loss. Stay safe on you trip.

For the rest of you's, stay safe my friends. I'll jump in when I can.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

They cancelled all after school activities yesterday fearing liquid death and destruction. It never materialized. I got to leave work early to pick up my kiddo from school. Wife and I both work so he stays after until my wife can pick him up.

It's just cold and cloudy now. Not really much to talk about. At least the shop time has been fruitful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold yesterday, this morning and Hugh's below 32° until Saturday. Our liquid death and destruction up here is calcium chloride or salt water. Just one of many reasons I'm outta here by May.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, another gorgeous day of clear skies and a hint of a breeze with the temps heading for 79° later today. No Snow in the forecast at this cactus patch.

*Don* When I was a kid (oh so long ago) we had a wood stove in the workshop along the east wall, and the stove pipe ran across the shop to the west wall to exit outside … I remember always finding a spot under the pipe to work.
But today they have much more efficient heaters available; I think 40° is to cold to work.
now on sharing the shop. When I started to build my shop I told my wifemate that it is a shop, not a storage area, and I would dedicate a sewing room for her … The attic is a storage area. So I walled off 12 feet for her sewing area. 
By the way, She is the only gal that I know that owns (and uses) 5 sewing machines …

Ya'll be safe "and wear these, your safety glasses" and please be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Not a lot of activity around here, a sit's been pretty cold all day, and now it 36, and the start of the morning it was 24…..it'll be 23 for a low tonight, with a pretty good breeze, and clear skies….!! A few more folks came by and brought some more grub for my m-I-l…..So we have plenty of rub to eat on for a long time….!!

Thanks to all for the condolences about my f-I-l….He was a step f-I-l, and to be honest, I didn't like him very much….I just tolerated him when I was around him….

Bill…..That's a good looking red maple log…..That'll make something beautiful….I think you make all of us jealous with your different woods you're getting, and slabbing up…..I can see the $$$$$'s rolling in….!!!

GMike…...About your shop: I told my wife the same thing….It's a wood shop, not a sewing center and craft store….So I turned one bedroom into her craft and sewing room….She quilts, sews, does all kinds of crafts…..I have to say your wife is NOT the only gal with 5 sewing machines…..My wife just bought another machine she calls a surger…..Now she has 6…..Welcome to my world….lol….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like my last entry didn't make it. All that typing for nothing!

So here's a couple things I dreamed up to attach the drawer handles. Nothing to fancy but they were effective and cheap. I had a little trouble with the first one. I guessed the holes at 5 1/8". It was harder than I thought it should be and had to flatten the handle a little to get it to fit. I dreamed up the idea of using the nails to scribe the hole pattern. Maybe you've come up with this idea before. Turns out 5 1/16" was the correct spacing.
Now the blocks with the biscuits are another cheap idea to hold piece above the bench. The block is a piece pallet wood and biscuits were given to me. I've seen those plastic things in catalogs and thought they were ridiculous. I saw this in a magazine, I think Woodsmith. So basically these are all scrap wood projects and they worked quite nicely for me.









































































My Best.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grand morning to all,

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow.

BBob, looks like a good solution. Coming right along with your cabinets.

Stay safe, warm, dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

Just got through with dinner, and thought I better get on here and give the weather report…..It was 23 at coffee time here in Texas, plenty of sun, no wind or dirt blowing, and now it's up to 46…The high will get to maybe 54. My wife and m-I-l are gone to town to take care of more business about my f-I-l's death…..? So I decided to hang around here and let them go….They know about it than I do, anyway….!!!!

BurlyBob….It looks like you got it figured out on the jig fixture…..That ought to work….That's what I do when I've only got a few parts to do….Buying all them jigs and things from places like Rockler, etc. is silly, when we can make our own….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, nothing new, about 50, high bright overcast, supposed to see the sun again by this weekend. There is still a sun out there isn't there?

Looks like you're on a roll now BBob.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy day in the shop trying to get some of the new batch of wrecked doors and drawers rebuilt.

It was up to 35° earlier, now at 30° and raining. Going to change to snow later, sure glad I do not have to go anywhere tomorrow.

Looking good BBob !!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi there friends. I can give a really positive report. This morning I installed the three cabinets I have finished. Once that was done I had to make a mad ass run to Boise for a piece of oak 12"x24". I bought a 6' board. $40+ for gas to buy a $30 dollar board…. go figure. I've been able to use solid piece for the drawer fronts and want to keep that thru the whole project. Anal, yeah that's me!
When I got back , "Stick in the Mud" was having fun filling the drawers with all her stuff. Crap O' Dear has this ever been a journey. I am so darn glad to be getting done. So all I have to do is install the rest of these cabinets and build 6 doors. Piece of cake! Plumbing and countertops take a priority to the doors. Lord willing I'm done at the end of the month! Then I'm going fishing!!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob, I think you deserve to go fishing, after all you've been through.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks DBob.

One other thing "Stick in the Mud" is really liking the oak finish. Combined with the hardware she picked out, it's going to look really nice. Maybe my being such an anal perfectionist will pay off. The other day I was fussing over a 1/16" gap in a drawer spacing. I finally got it a little tighter. It's still not perfect but only I can see it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. We were supposed to get some snow. Instead we got nothing. I'm bitter, but no snow meant I could go measure for a big bookcase I'm going to build. 11' wide and 8' tall. Then she said she wanted more bookcases in the room too. I will be busy there for a while. In the end it will probably be about a $5000 job.

Tomorrow my friend from the firehouse is brining logs to mill tomorrow. He did the grading for my sawmill port and left his skidder here for me to use, so this is payback.

Good to hear you're getting close to finish line Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I am so jealous of you getting such awesome access to such wonderful wood! You are truly blessed! My trip to Boise was 135 miles, one way! Just for a 12" x 24" piece of red oak! Totally insane!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Bob, if you had come over here I would have given you a piece for free, but that may not have been cost effective either. I'm hoping to put together a kiln this summer and get to using this wood.


----------



## Firewood

Today was partly sunny, upper teens. It's currently hovering around 0°. Winter storm watch will be kicking in tomorrow night. Will probably get 6+ inches by late Friday.

BBob - that must have been one heck of a board to drive that far for it. Congrats on getting your project wrapped up.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, sadly it's just a piece of red oak. Where I live red oak has to be imported. The local lumber yards don't get very much decent hardwood. Run of the mill low end construction grade pine and fir is the norm. In the fullness of my years I've become more particular. I have a friend with a cabinet shop he will order me anything I want in bulk. For this kitchen job I asked him to get me 200Bf of red oak. I think I paid a third less than going to the local lumber yard. I'm trying to convince myself to order 200-300 feet of red oak and black walnut each. That's after I order the 8/4 red beech for my roubo bench. I'm only guessing now but that much hardwood will cost me something the other side of $2500 to 3500 easily. Nonetheless it's still cheaper and better quality than I can get locally.

That is why I envy you guys in the mid west. You've got such wonderful access to awesome deals for hardwood.
Your very fortunate and you should be thankful for it. Where I live out on the Oregon High desert all the lumber is to damn high priced.

Here's an amusing story for you. I grew up in North Central part of the state and spent my youth working ranches.
Cattle, wheat and hay. I met an old cowboy and I mean a real damn leather and dirt eating cowboy from the turn of the last century! He told me all sorts of stories about cattle drives, wrangling and working the desert in South East Oregon in those days. I'll never forget his one constant line…" I ranged horses, cattle and sheep from Burns into Winnemmucha , cross the Oregon High desert.. Where nature favors no man! I'll never forget ole Dale and the Oregon High Desert, "Where nature favors no man".


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite bluster out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is around 9° and our low last night was around the 0° mark. As WI Mike said, we are waiting for a winter storm to come in tomorrow. It's supposed to drop anywhere from 1" to over 12" depending on who you listen to on the weather station. But, who really knows for sure. We'll see when it gets here.

I've been fighting a cold or something lately. My head gets stuffed up as soon as I lay down and I can't breath at night. As soon as I wake up and rise, my head clears up. I may have to start sleeping in the recliner at night. I finally finished my "library" or as my wife likes to call it, my office. Anyway, it's where I hang out to talk to you guys. Behind where I sit, is a wall full of books that nobody reads anymore. LOL


















Burly Bob, Glad ur almost finished with you project. It seems like it took forever. I'll bet ur happy its almost over. I've got to start on a couple for my bride but, it's hard to find the starter button to get going. The cost of Red Oak is atrocious in your neck of the woods.

Well, I've got to go for now. We'll see ya later


----------



## Firewood

BBob - Dale sounded like a man id love to meet. I'll bet he had some stories to tell. A friend and I went out to Wyoming a number of years ago to work on a cattle ranch. It was quite the experience.

Around here, it seems you can't swing a dead cat without smacking an oak tree. A guy I used to work with gifted me a stack of walnut cut down to make room for his house. There was at least 600bf. I sold a bunch and split the money with him. Most hardwoods are pretty easy to find.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing happening with the weather so far. Supposed to get rain changing to snow for the next 3 days. Predicting another 8" to 10" for here and a lot more up higher.

Looks good Don. Nice to get things where you want them.

We have a good hardwood store here but it is expensive. I too envy those with good wood all around. Pine is fine for some things but is to soft for most. Red Oak is the cheapest at $3.90 bd. ft. and walnut is at $9.90 bd. ft. They do have a lot of the exotics also that are up to $50.00 bd. ft.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos Dias, mi compadres,

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain, no snow, but I haven't lost hope.

Stay warm, dry and - above all - stay safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it started cold at 14, but now it's almost 50. 
My friend just left. He brought 2 big oaks, 2 big walnut and a short walnut. Took about 4 hours to get it all cut. There were a few delays though. Here's all the wood for you guys to drool over. I didn't keep any though.


----------



## Rick Dennington

After noon gang,

Not a lot of news to pass along down here in the Lone Star State…..It was 27 at our coffee time, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and breezy…..My wife and her mom are still running around trying to get death business done….Lots of red tape and paper work when someone dies…..!!! I'm just hanging out while they do that…..

Once again, you Norfers are really catching the cold weather up where you all live…..Back home in the mountains, it's cold, but no bad weather…..yet…..I've been keeping a close eye on it from here…..

BurlyBob…..It sounds like you're getting your project whipped into shape….But having to drive that far to get a slab of oak…..Wow!!! At home, I have a hardwood guy that lives about a half a mile from me, and I get all of mine from him….He carries good hardwoods, but the one I noticed the most was the price of Maple….It is higher than Red Oak…I pay $2.90 a bf for oak, and $3.75 a bf for Maple….Walnut is about $7.00 a bf….I'm lucky I have someone that close…Plenty of oaks around me, too….I have 7-8 in my front yard…...!!!

Don…...By the looks of your "office", it's all coming together…Nice to finally have a place to put your plunder…You've got it decorded up just the way you want it….I'll bet the shop is coming along good, too…!!

Bill….Glad to hear you didn't get covered up with snow….Also glad to hear you snagged the big job building the book cases…..11' x 8' is large…...That'll hold a lot of reading material…!! Some day I may have to gin up your way and pick up some timber….Make me a good deal on it, ok..?

dawsonBob…..Don't give up…..Something is bound to hit sooner or later…..Prolly not snow, but maybe a good soaking rain will come along…...

That's about all I have for now….You guys stay frosty, and I'll check y'all later….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on up Rick. Dad and I were just talking about putting lumber in his barn.


----------



## BurlyBob

The board I bought was 11 1/2" by 6 feet. Cost me a little under $29.00. I was in a tight spot and needed it. Now the half a tank of gas it took to drive that 250+ mile round trip is another story. I'm thinking that for this project that really drives the cost up. Well, it's over and done with. Time to move on.

I tore out the last of the cabinets and loaded them in my trailer for a trip to the dump in the morning. Sent a couple of photos to my daughter in Germany. She should get a chuckle out waving good by to them. Tomorrow a little prep work for the countertop guys. Should work into an easy day.


----------



## dawsonbob

The goodliest good morning ever to all,

71 sunny, snowless degrees here in San Diego today. They're predicting rain for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on next week. Wonder if any of it will hit the ground?

Stay safely safe and warmly dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's another lazy start to the day here in Tejas…..Got up and hit the coffee pot, and sitting around jawing before we have to take off for town later….More running around for legal paper work…..it may end soon…..!!!!!
The temp was 33 at wake up time, with plenty of sun, a good breeze, which always happens down here, no clabber to speak of, and the high will get up to (so they say) to 74…...A warm-up is on the way…But the low will dip down to 22 in the morning, and the lows will be chilly…...down to 15 a couple of days…...So…...not much news to tell…...

Bill…..I appreciate the offer on the wood…It may be a good while before I need wood, as I'm stocked up now with good hardwoods…...but one can never have enough wood…....like clamps..!!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Temp of -1° now and a high of 2° later today. We got around 6" of snow overnight and still coming down. A low of -11° tonight so nothing is going to melt very soon. Guess I had better get it plowed before it gets any deeper.

Maybe I could ship some to you DBob so you could enjoy winter with us !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. Sunbreaks and 49°. I knew ol' Sol was out there. I saw an especially bright spot in the overcast a few days ago.

Nice looking wood Bill. Looks like the mill is a big success.

I'm proud of you BBob. I knew you would do it. I'm throwing a party for you to celebrate! Y'all are invited.

I thought about making the cabinets when we did our kitchen almost 20 years ago, but I knew contacting would probably get in the way. About the time I get started on a project, they would call and I would be busy for several months. SWMBO would not tolerate being without a kitchen until I got around to it.

Edit: I forgot the "°".


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to around 6" of fresh snow. It's on the cold side, so it's the light fluffy stuff. It's currently 7°. Brrr

Bob in WW - we had some neighbors who are doing most of the house themselves. When they moved into the house 19 years ago, he talked about building kitchen cabinets. She is still waiting for them.

That's one reason we farmed out our basement build out. I can do it, I've done it before, but I just know the time I would spend on it was way longer then we wanted it to take. So know I'll spend my time working on more enjoyable projects.


----------



## BurlyBob

Progress is slow and steady. 7 cabinets installed 5 to go. Today was getting the range hood cabinet in. I wanted it a nice clean install. Yeah that didn't happen. This damn modular home is not built like a real stick built. They got studs, joist and rafters in odd locations. I'm thinking I need a new battery in my stud finder. I'm wearing that poor thing out. Hopefully by Monday everything I can hang is up. Thankfully for "Stick in the Mud", the last really dirty, dusty job is over. She's got terrible allergies and has a killer cold right now. Bottom line, She 's not someone you want to spend a lot of time around if you like your head where I like mine. Comfortably, at the top of my shoulders!

In spite of all of that is really was one of those beautiful late winter/ early spring days. Sunny, crisp and with just a bit of wind. Brings back a lot of personal memories. One of those days you look forward to after a long cold winter with fond yearnings of spring and summer. Good times, good memories.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another white fluffy morning here in Mid-Michigan. We received an ample amount of snow yesterday in the amount of 7.5" on top of what we already had. The weather peeps are predicting another 1" to 3" more of snow today and yet more snow tomorrow. I sure wish Burly Bob would get some of this stuff. I sure am getting tired of all this white stuff. Our temp is at 19° and is gonna stay in that general area all day. But, warmer weather is on the horizon.

Still not in my shop as yet because it's just too darn cold out there. When the weather finally breaks, I'm gonna install the gas lines so I can heat my space. As many of you know, we've had our 11 y/o granddaughter living with us for over a year now and we are going to loose her pretty darn soon to her parents. It's been a wild story but, the good news is her parents are getting back together and getting their lives back in order. That's a plus for our granddaughter. It's only a matter of a few days till that happens. I'm getting pretty excited cause now I get to sleep in for a change and not chase after the school bus. Once that happens, my wife and I are gonna start enjoying life again by doing some traveling. Yay! Our first trip will be out east to Connecticut.

Well guys, I'm gonna go for now and see what I can get into. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news about your granddaughter and her parents. It reminds me of a song by The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.
"Dance Little Jean"


----------



## BurlyBob

Hope it works out well for you Don and mostly for your granddaughter.

Little colder here and a cookie dusting of snow this am. We won't see the fifty for at least another week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

It was another cold start to the day this morning…..It was 17 at wake up coffee time around 8:00….It got up to 74 yesterday, and during the day started cooling down….The temp seemed to drop quickly….It was partly clabbered over, with a good breeze blowing….The high will get to 37, and then start dropping back during the day and night….The low will be 15-16 in the morning…..Other than that, not much happening around the old homestead…..One note about the wildlife that lives here in West Texas: There is a good population of dove, sand hill cranes, big jack rabbits, and small herds of antelope…...No deer in this part of the country….Most of the dove here are as big as pigeons (huge), and a lot of them roost around my m-I-l's house….They drive you nuts cooing…!!

All you Norfers stay warm as possible, and don't go out and play in the snow…..Hope you all are well, and not coming down with the flu or worse…..It's certainly going around…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still cool here at 5° but should warm up to the 20's later with plenty of sunshine. It is a heat wave.

Glad things are working out for you and the granddaughter Don. Hoping for the best for all.

I am always playing it the snow Rick. Cleaned up all the snow in the neighborhood yesterday and then they decided to come by with the plow again last night so have some to clean up again. I put on 5 miles on the plow after a good snow. Was about 2 hrs. yesterday. Just to do all the sidewalks usually is only about 15 min. but is getting harder as I have some good berms and running out of places to pile it up. We live on a corner so do the biggest share of 4 blocks and several driveways.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning to all,

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.

P.S. It looks like there might be rain from the coast to the cactus this week.


----------



## Bonka

A foggy day on the St. John's River Orange Park, Fl


----------



## dawsonbob

Jerry, that's a very nice picture.


----------



## Bonka

Thank you. I posted a bunch more on Facebook.


----------



## Cricket

Someone sent cold weather down to Texas again. :-(


----------



## Bonka

Here is another one. A lot of docks on the river got wrecked from Irma. Looks lonely.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowing again here in Mid-Michigan. We're under a "Winter Weather Advisory" until 4 PM which means, they are not sure how much we are really gonna get. Anyway, they are predicting 1" to 4" of snow on top of the 3" we got yesterday. The temp is 22° heading to 25°. And it's supposed to get even warmer as the week rolls on. However, it's just a tease cause it's gonna get cold again.

*FF Bill*, Thanks for turning me onto that song. You know the older I get, the more softer my heart gets. I had to tear up while I listened to that song. It's exactly whats going on. Thanks again.

*Mark* and *Burly Bob*, also a big shout out to you two as well. She means a lot to me and I can only wish for her a great future if things hold together for her.

*Gerald,* those are some nice pictures. The top one is so serene and the bottom one shows a kind of peacefulness.

Well guys, I'm gonna go out and try my luck in the shop today. I've got a bunch of projects lined up and I've got to get to them. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rough nite sleeping. Wife is sicker than a dog. Can't seem to get motivated. I kind feel like a couple hours of sleep would help. May have to settle for another cup of coffee. Got to get some cabinets leveled and screwed down.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. May rain overnight and tomorrow. Maybe not.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Great day here. Already close to 30°. Tomorrow will be a high of 5° with chance of snow overnight tonight. Then up to 37° on Tues.

Cool pictures Jerry. Great eye for great shots.

That is not fun BBob. Maybe coffee and a nap will help some. Hope the wife gets better soon.


----------



## Bonka

The sun sets on Dr's Lake, FL. Temp +78d with 62& RH.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mother nature decided to punish us over night with light spray of liquid precip and freezing temps. It was slick this morning, and I wasn't going to risk ending up in the ditch like the Jeep that was already there. I waited until the temps came up before heading in to work so I've got a slightly truncated day.

Otherwise, it's just cold again. Need to exchange one of the propane tanks and pick up a newer full tank so I can putz around in the cold again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry you are quite the accomplished photographer. Your photos are wonderful. Please add a few more.

Turned off a little colder today. I struggled getting cabinets leveled and finally gave up. I'm going to get some help tomorrow. I know there's got to be an easy trick, I just don't know it. I'm thinking Jake will have the answer tomorrow. I'm pretty certain that this L shaped set of cabinets have to be dead flat level for the quartz countertops.

Just took the dog out. It's trying to snow ever so lightly. We sure could use some of Don's snow. Snowpack is a little above 60% of average.


----------



## Bonka

Thank you BB. I have been at it for about 40 years. As with anything else a few things come out great and then there is the rest.
It is +65d with 95% RH and a 1 mph breeze. It has been sprinkling off and on and we could use a lot of moisture.
The Red Maple is red all over and the azylias are starting. I dread the day I walk out the door and the heat and the humidity slam me in the face.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. As Mike said, we had an icy mess the other day. Not a fun time to be at work, but I was at work. We had people sliding off the highway everywhere. I was on one wreck with an overturned car and watched another car do a donut in the highway and then slide off the road toward the overturned car. I thought they were gonna hit it, but stopped 10 feet short. Minor injuries, but made for a long 48 hours with little sleep.

This morning it's 7°, but we expect to have a bit warmer temps this week. May hit 60 this week.

Don, I didn't mean to make you cry, but I've always liked that song and it sure sounded like a similar situation. I watched another version of that song where the singer explained that they wrote the song based on a wedding they played at.

BBob, a chalk line snapped on the wall at the appropriate height can help. May have to shim the fronts. The shims will be hidden by toe kick.

Gotta take a dog to the vet for check up. Catch you guys later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I've got the line and 2 cabinets leveled but the 3rd on the dog leg is giving me fit's. I begged Jake to come help. He's gonna drop by later after work. Bet it takes him less that 30 minutes!

It's sure turned cold fast. Down into the low 30's and real windy. Weather Channel says we might get a little snow tomorrow night. That could be the 4th time I get to shovel my driveway this winter.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was another chilly start for today's weather…...It was 22, with partly sunny to mostly clabbered up skies…..It's somewhat breezy out, which is typical for Tejas…..The high will get to 47, with prolly the same conditions throughout the day and evening…..

Today is my spouse's birthday, and I will take her to either Red Lobster, or The Olive Garden….depending on which one she chooses…..Either one is good groceries, and myself I like both of them….along with everything else….!!!!

We're pulling out in the morning early to head back to the mountains and home…I'm ready to get home and check on things….We've been here over a week, and that's plenty for me….My m-I-l is doing good since her husband croaked, and my b-I-l is here to see about her daily, along with her other daughter, so it's time…...I dread that 12 hour drive home, cause it's 750 miles to home…..I've ben keeping an eye on the home weather from here, and it looks good all the way, with no rain, snow, or ice….If I can get home, I'll have it made….!!!

Bill…...Those wrecks on the icy roads is one reason I'm glad I live where I do….don't have to fool with all that traffic, and when it gets like that, we stay in, and not drive in them hills and hollors…..No one around there gets out when it's icy, and my spouse stays home, too….!!!! Snow…..no problem….Ice….no way…!!! That's where 4 wheel drive don't work too good, but works good in the snow…!!!

Gerald…...Nice pictures…..I've never been much of a shutter bug…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another inch of white last night and wind. Already up to -3° this morning. Might be a high of 0° if we are lucky. supposed to be in the mid to upper 30's the next couple days. It can slow down for a bit, we are well over double moisture for the season so far.

Bill I know all to well what fun you were having with icy roads. Was the worst time of year to be a Firefighter / Rescue person. Also I drove snowplow on the interstate for a lot of years also.

Happy birthday Mrs. Rick. Good to hear you can head home soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

The goodest morning ever, to all,

61 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. No rain so far.

You'll stay warm, safe and dry, if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks, It is an overcast day with wall to wall gray clouds and a 25% chance of rain … Boy could we use it. The temps are a cool 60° right now with a forecast of 67°. But still no snow in the forecast.

I got a chuckle out of your mention of the four wheel drives in the snow and ice … My ex FIL was a retired California Highway Patrolman and part of his area was on Donner pass … He used to say (sounding like Goofy) ... "Yup Yup I got four wheel drive, I can stop on a dime".

Well I've been puttering in the shop and got a Jewelry box and a Kleenex box done … Also has a guy wanted me to make a couple of Corn Hole Boards, so I looked them up on the internet for the dimensions and whipped them out, then called and told him they are done, he came over and asked how much? and I told him that I had $48.00 in material, he handed me a C note and said thanks … I still have enough material to make two more … now I need a buyer.

Y'all stay safe and well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I remember one cold winter night about 0 dark thirty. I pulled to a traffic light at the Corner of our Main street and the 4 lane to the freeway. I look to my left and here comes a bobbed tail log truck intent on turning right onto the 4 lane. It was packed snow and ice. I recall watching this joker begin to make the turn and start sliding. So I'm sitting in my patrol car and I swear to God. Those back dual tires spun right around almost with 6" of my car door. The rig came to rest sort of, perpendicular to the 4 lane and into the side of an apartment building. After I unsucked myself from the car seat I had a visit with the driver. Yup, as you can guess he had enjoyed a few to many adult beverages. As I recall something above .15. He didn't do anymore truck driving for a while after that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another 3x wunnerful day in WW, blue skies, nearly 50° F, with a frosty night at 27° F. I mowed the lawn for the first time ever in February yesterday. We lost the last blooms on the roses a couple weeks ago. Strange weather these days.

RE is hot here. We looked at a house with our daughter over the weekend. It was listed last Thursday and they will look over the offers tomorrow. Agent said it will probably go for more than the asking price. There is a new development a mile away. They are selling over 500K faster than the paint will dry. Not sure how they will get to work, the freeway is overloaded.

Nice shots Jerry. Seems like my best are when IO don't have a camera handy ;-(

I best snow and ice driver I think I ever saw was a guy pulling a set of doubles on a icy slightly down hill grade. Those doubles kept trying to pass him, but somehow he was able to keep them fairly straight and not gain any speed. It did take both lanes and a bit of the shoulders at times. ;-)

We celebrated Mrs. Rick's birthday last night at a Mexican restaurant. Happy birthday to the Mrs. !!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy y'all,

Just got back from town (20 miles away), where the wife and us had a really good seafood supper….They found out it was her b.d., so she got a free desert of ice cream and fudge….They even brought all of us a desert, too…..Yummy..!!! She was very pleased with everything, so that's good…..I told her you guys wished her a happy b.d…...That made her smile, also, and said to say thank you all….So thanks you guys for that…..

We're pulling out in the morning early to hit the road back to the sticks, so I'll post in a day or two….Goodnight all….!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a warm 20° day out already. Plenty of sunshine and wind. Hope to get rid of some ice. A low of 27° tonight, and upper 30's tomorrow.

Going to spray the drawers and doors today so I can get them out of the shop. Hope the rental people behave for awhile so I can do other things.

Need to get some maple cut and put together in the shape of a baby crib. Have a few weeks to get that done before the baby gets to their house. Been awhile since I used maple, looking forward to this build. It is a 3-way convertible, crib, toddler bed and full size bed. Several parts that won't get used for a few years but they want it all. Most just build the crib and not worry about the other parts. Should be a one time 20 year use bed.


----------



## Firewood

About 8° this morning, cloudy, but no snow in the forecast. It's already up toid 20's. Tomorrow it should be in the 40's

Still working on getting the house back in order now that the basement is done. We moved some furniture down to the new sitting room and had our living room carpet replaced (warranty claim) only to find out the new carpet is defective. GRrrrrrr. New furniture comes today. What a fun project this has been. I really want to get into my new shop.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got some frost on the pumpkin this morning. It got down to 12 during the night. No sight of snow in ages, guess the drought is back at us with a vengeance.

Mike I know what you mean about getting life back to normal. I've got countertop guys coming today, I hope. We don't have a kitchen sink and are using paper plates. I've got the dishwasher hooked up so that's a real blessing. I just have to use the bathroom sink for water to make coffee. Still have 5 cabinets to hang, 3 have to wait until after the counter install.

I was thinking the other day that this is the last big remodel project I have to do. Everything from here on out is up keep. Maybe I can finally begin to enjoy retirement!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain so far. No snow, either.

Stay warm, dry and safe, or bad things will happen to you, right?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

21 when I put the kiddo on the bus. It's 42 right now, I'm stuck at the salt mine and missing out on the sunshine.

Enjoy your weather where ever you are!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another 3x wunnerful day in WW, blue skies, @ 50° F, with a 40° F low with rain tonight. They are really confident about the rain this time; 100% for .25". Usually thye forecast 100% for .00" ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's another day. Not as cold as yesterday.
Trying to get some work done in the basement. Need to get those boys out of the same bedroom. Bedtime is a circus and they keep each other awake.


----------



## BurlyBob

Found out the countertop guys won't be here till late afternoon. Crap, I worked getting things all nice level and squared till 9:30pm. I was so sore and my back was killing me. I could barely get out to the shower. Today I put on the doors and that stupid flip down thingy under the sink for sponges and stuff. Then it happened.. one of the included screws broke off just as I was snugging it down. Please don't tell me about snugging it to hard. I learned that lesson the hard way many years back. That lesson was learned after breaking off a couple of lug bolts on a car. That was not an easy or cheap fix. I was young, dumb and had more brawn than brains in those days. Anyway I made another trip to the lumber yard just to buy 5 stainless screws for a buck. It's done and that all that matters.

Tomorrow I hang 2 wall cabinets and start the last 6 doors.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl +55d, RH 90%, breeze @ 4-6 mph. The humidity drives the damp chill into one's bones. We have a fire in the fireplace and all is well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 27° at wake up now at 30°. Should be like this for a couple days with a chance of snow showers.

Sounds like you are near the home stretch BBob. A well deserved break will be in order I am sure.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and warm(er) here in Mid-Michigan. It finally came, warm weather. It was 28° this morning when I took my granddaughter out to the bus stop. It's currently 31° heading to 43° today with narry a cloud in the sky.

Happy Valentines Day Boys! But don't get any ideas. LOL

I finally got to work in the shop yesterday doing some wood turning on the lathe. Sure feels good, but it was cccccold out there. The shop never got over 35. Hopefully today it will get warmer.

*Burly Bob*, I chuckled at you comment "Maybe I can finally begin to enjoy retirement!". You will NEVER retire. You'll keep finding other big job to work on. Someone will see those beautiful cabinets and want you to build them some. And, you'll do it cause you're a good guy. LOL

*FF Bill*, BTW, you didn't make me cry. Like I said before that's just the way I am now days. I can't explain it. But, it was very nice to send that my way. Thanks.

*Gerald*, that's another nice picture of Dr's. Lake. Those photo's make me miss Florida. My dad lived on the Swanee River in Mayo. He had Spanish moss all over the place.

Well, I think I'm gonna go out and make some more sawdust. I've got till the end of the week to enjoy this before I start a big project of my own. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another screwy night. Finally got out of the rack and saw a light cookie dusting of snow. Not enough to even think about grabbing the shovel. Here it is 2 hours later and it's melting. Snow pack is dropping. Could work into a long dry summer again.

One last cup of coffee and out to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 partly cloudy degrees here in a snowless San Diego today.

Happy Valentine's day, everyone. You have to find your own Valentine to share it with.

Be warm, be dry, be safe. It's all up to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, 40 headed to 45. The 100% for .25" must have been last night or they changed their mind. We are now at 25% for 0". I doubt they can have it both ways, so which is it? 0 inches or 25%?

BBob, It looks like you may be right on the drought situation according to USDA. https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/or_swepctnormal_update.pdf

It looks like they may as well continue to subdivide the farms and build houses in the Trasure Valley. It will be a 50% water year to irrigate. 
https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/id_swepctnormal_update.pdf


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good evening all you wood nuts,

We left Tejas yesterday morning about 8:00 a.m., and I drove for about 12 hours straight…..stopping only for petrol and a pee and snack stop…..I hate that drive with a passion…I've been driving it for 40 years, and it don't ever change….It takes me 3 hrs. and 30 minutes to get to Interstate 40, then it's drive, drive, drive…!! We were there 8 days, and boy was I ready to get home and check on things around the casa….Got unpacked, got a shower, and I hit the rack about 11:00….I was dead, and didn't wake up till about 9:00…!!! Had to pick up the mail, and resume delivery, go to the bank for the wife, and get her mail for her shop….I'm still tired…Been dragging all day…It'll take me 3-4 days to get back in the groove….Like Dorothy said…..There's no place like home…!! We always got to Sams Club out there, and bring back a s#@t load of groceries….Stocking up on supplies….

Took my wife, s-I-l, m-I-l, and b-I-l out to eat at Red Lobster before we left….My wife and her sister are 1 year and 4 days apart in age, so I treated them royally..!!! I can tell ya that was a tidy sum…lol….!! But worth it…

The weather: It was 49 at coffee time (late), and had rained during the night, and a little this morning….We have rained forecast for all this week, and they are saying ICE and wintery mix for Saturday….I sure hope they are wrong….But at least I'm home, so I'm not worried about it too much….The high got up to 68, with plenty of clabber, and a good breeze…..Low in the morning will be 59, and 74 on Friday…..Then the bottom falls out….

That's about all I have guys for now…Supper time, so I'll talk more tomorrow…..!!! Good night..!!


----------



## Knockonit

Woke to a cloudy day, seemed warm, did cool off,drizzle off and on all day, and finally mid afternoon, got us a steady rain, nice one too, I'd like it to rain tomorrow too, we are in a drought, and need a whole lot more, at least i won't have to water the desert plants for a while. 
headed to the az bbq on friday nite, supposed to clear up, be in 70s during the day, heres hoping.
stay warm and dry.
rj in az


----------



## Firewood

Got up to lower 40's today. Nice reprieve from the cold. Too bad I wasn't up to enjoying it a little more. Today was the first time out of the house since Saturday. Fighting the flu or something and it's still lingering.

Rick - I'm glad you made it home safe. Going to southern Indiana is about as much as I want to drive in one day. I can do more, just don't want to anymore.

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you all,

Looks like a good start for today weather wise…..It was 67 (wow!!!) at coffee time at a out 7:40, with clabbered up skies, and a stiff wind at 15-20 mph….Now it's partly sunny as it's trying to break through the clabber….Gonna be breezy, but warm….The high today will get to a blistering 75…..Wow!!! This is just a teasing for what's supposed to be coming….Who knows what will happen….Also supposed to have been raining this morning, but that didn't happen, either…..at least not yet….

Mike in WI…...Yep…..we made it home w/o a hitch…safe and sound…..One note: Including the round trip, and all the running around we did while there, I put 1,736 miles on the Suburban…Glad I had it tuned up, oil and filter changed, and tires rotated before leaving….Also had the injectors cleaned, and it seemed to have helped the gas mileage….I was getting 19-20 mpg…..But…most of that driving was on flat straight roads…..on the interstate….Out where I went, it's so flat you can see in any direction for 3 days….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you are home Rick. Always nice to be done traveling.

About 5" of snow overnight and still coming down. Supposed to quit this morning so will see if I can find room to plow it to. Will do what I can but if there is extra will send it on to some deserving people. Think BBob wants some and should send some to DBob just because.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

An unseasonable 70 degrees right now. Makes me worry that mother nature has a surprise in store for us when the bottom falls out again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't forget me Mark…...I want snow too. It will melt pretty quick though at 70 deg.
It was 63 at 0500 as I headed for work. It's partly cloudy and quite breezy. Sounds about like Mikes weather. Maybe that's because he's about a mile away as the crow flies.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

dbob, is your 70 degrees as sticky as our 70 degrees? 45% right now, it feels a lot higher.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike in STL,

Down here in the sticks where I'm at, it's 77, with a humidity of 50%, and winds at 14mph, gusting to 20…!!!


----------



## Festus56

I do have extra now. Not counting the latest 8" snow in the last 24 hrs. we have the snowiest winter in 40 years. Melting some now after I got most of it piled up. I will send as much as I can except we have no wind to help today.


----------



## Grumpymike

A great big Howdy from the cactus patch, We had rain yesterday and most of the night; a nice misty rain that soaks in and doesn't cause gully washing flash floods … we really needed that, but of course the slurping cactus keeps you awake at night … and in the morning as you open the door for the dogs, you are greeted with a fresh breath of air that only the desert can give.
Upper 60's to mid 70's for the next few days and overcast skies.

Stay safe in your travels and shops, and of course be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Saint Louie Mike,

RH is about 46% right now. Doesn't feel too bad at the moment.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We have cracked the 80 degree mark and have broken the previous record. Kinda glad I'm inside, too early for sticky 80s here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in from the shop. Checked NOAA and he says we might get a little snow and rain for the next week. Hot diggity dog!! That could spell more snow pack up high.

Headed to my buddy's shop to use his wide belt sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As muggy as it is, there are huge brush fires in the county with high winds and dry fuels. One of my trucks is down south, but I'm still sitting at the station.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's a good thing most of our forests are hardwoods and not pines. St. Gen/ Jefferson county line or farther south?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, you have to get into Washington Co, St Gen and St Francois counties to get into stands of pine. We rarely get crown fires into pines in Missouri. Down in southern jeffco we have lots of dense areas of eastern red cedar that burn like crazy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Took Duke out for her evening call to business. The frost was settling on the pumpkin. It's down under freezing and might hit the low 20's over night.

Since I'm getting real damn close to the end of my latest project line. I'm kicking around the idea of a drum sander and a the Jet 12" combo jointer/planer with a helical head. I'm pretty sold on the Jet and I'm leaning towards the Supermax 25/50 drum sander. I'm getting burned out bothering my friend for the use of his tools.
I'd like a few opinions from you fine folks. I know there are much larger tools that would do an awesome job, but sadly I've got a floor space issue. Especially when I move the "Duck Banger", my boat, in for the winter. That's only for 3-4 months though. Like almost all my tools, I'll have these on mobile bases. I'm seriously kicking the idea of hitting one of my retirement accounts for enough to set my shop up the way I want and put a Merc 175Hp jet on the "Duck Banger". I might even have enough left over for a bottle of really good scotch. I'm thinking once and done. Like that country western tune, "Ain't never seen a hearse with a trailer hitch". Just thinking.


----------



## Festus56

BBob I am really wanting a drum sander too. Like you I have a friend with one that I have access to anytime but sure would be nice to stay in my own shop. The open end sanders give a lot more flexibility.

Would like a bigger jointer also but I do not use one much. Have never been around a combo unit before.

My little 12 1/2" planer does most everything I want it too. If I get big projects I use my router plane. It will do 5' x 5' if need be.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was kind of a warm start to today's weather….It was 41 at coffee time at about 7:40, and raining….It rained off and on I guess, all night….It is seriously clabbered over, and the high will be 47, with more rain possible for the next couple of days….So from yesterday of 77, it cooled off quite a bit….That means a slight cool front came in…..lol….!!! Not much news from around the sticks…..

That's about all I have for now…..Later, y'all….


----------



## BurlyBob

A little warmer today, might hit 40. Looks like there a little more added to the snow pack. It's back above 60%.
NOAA says we might get close to 2" of snow between now and Tuesday. Sure looking forward to it.

Hanging cabinets today. Maybe even the door if I can get them drilled for euro hinges at my buddy's shop. He's got a drill that does all 3 holes at once, awesome!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's not raining or snowing.

Stay safe. Stay warm and dry, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is 26° now and headed for mid 30's sometime later. Maybe up to another 12" of snow in the next few days they say. Would rather it be only 1.2" for now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woke up to a bit of unexpected snow this morn. As I drove within earshot of Mike's house it was snowing hard. It quit snowing on the way home and then started up again right before home. It's been snowing for about an hour, but will change to rain soon.

As far as space goes, the combo units sound appealing, but even though you get a wide jointer you get short tables. I struggle to joint long boards on my 6" jointer. I now need an 8" jointer with longer tables. I like my grizzly open end drum sander, but don't know if I would recommend it over others out there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to a bit of rain, whereas Bill woke up to a bit of snow….!!! At my usual coffee time, it was raining pretty good, and looks like it rained all night…It was 33, with plenty of cloud cover (dark), and now the sun is peaking through somewhat…..Now the sun has disappeared again…!!...The high will be 50 (again I'm skeptical).....It looks like starting Monday, we have rain forecast every day for the whole week….!

I agree with Bill on the combo jointers…They have never appealed to me, either, for the same reason he said…...I had a 6" Delta, but sold it to my neighbor, with the intentions of getting an 8" (either a Delta DJ-20, or a Grizzly 8"....But then here comes the shoulder surgery, so that put a halt to that for a while)....I'd also like to get a drum sander too, but it's on hold, too…..Maybe before too long, I hope…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

A dreary looking day. About 19° but no snow yet. Will start sometime today they say.

Someday I want to get a drum sander myself. Would be handy for a lot of my projects.

Been a long time since I made one of these. Had an order to build a walnut bootjack with a little leather.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today's weather is exactly what one would expect for this time of year, cold windy and lightly snowing. It's 34 and might hit upper 40's. It's suppose to get seriously colder for the next couple of days even into single digits over night. Thankfully there's some snow in the forecast.

I'm not planning to pull the trigger on either tool for at least another month. So I've got time to do more studying.

Everybody have a great a day.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl: +84d RH 53% breeze @ 3MPH.
This weekend will be partially devoted to splitting firewood from two trees we had to have felled due to Irma. What we kept of the trees I sawed to length and my son found a fellow that will rent his splitter for $50/day.
I had better take a nap to sort all of this out.


----------



## dawsonbob

A goodly grand morning to all,

75 mostly sunful degrees here in San Diego.

Stay safely safe, warmly warm and, uh, dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I have a question for you, or anyone that can answer it…..Do any of you use an add blocker..? I fired up my old desk top PC, and it's a Windows 7, which I don't use much since I got my lapper with Windows 10….But….when I got to a sight like LJs, I get all kinds of adds…I need an add blocker…Are they downloadable for free, or do you have to pay for it..? The adds also makes my PC very slow, other than being Windows 7….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I use AdBlock Plus. It's free, and works wonderfully well on my Mac. I believe it's free for Windows, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob….I'll check that out….!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, sunny, cloudy, windy, chilly, power out long enough to reboot the modem (thank goodness!). Snowing in Cascades, 3 feet by tomorrow night. The pass was closed for a while yesterday but bare and wet by dark. Supposed to drop into the 20s and 30s for a few days this week. Winter is a day late and a dollar short. It should have done that 6 weeks ago.

WE went to a CERT class this morning about structural safety evaluation. I was interesting. Hope I never need to know!

What are you planning to build you need a drum sander now BBob? Should have had it for the cabinets???

My ad blocker is called a popup blocker in my security software, Rick. You may already have one and it might not be turned on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looked like snowplows working on a thin sheet of ice on the pass. Jackknifed semi and cars in the ditch. They said the state patrol was writing $500 tickets for not chaining up and $500 more for spinning out. Might be a good day for those who can't drive to stay off the road ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

DawsonBob,

I downloaded Adblocker Plus on the old Windows 7 PC…..Seems to be working ok…..so far, so good….I'll keep you posted on how it does… Think I might install it on my lapper Windows 10…just on account…..!!

Bob (WW).....By the time I got on LJs tonight, I had already downloaded the Adblocker…I didn't think about a popup blocker in software…..


----------



## Firewood

A bit colder her today. Got a little snow. Just enough to make the roads sloppy. May get a little freezing rain in the next day or so.

Festus56 - Nice looking boot jack. I made a couple some years back. One for me and one for a good friend. I made them out of oak with walnut plugs in the screw holes.


----------



## Festus56

Like opposite of this Mike ?


----------



## Firewood

Wow, that really looks great. Mine wasn't nearly that elaborate.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hounds,

Another cool start to today's weather…...It was 29 at wake up time, and just in time for the coffee to get made…....It was seriously clabbered over, and still is at the writing….Had a heavy fog at wake up, also, but it's about burnt off now, with peeks of sun trying to shine through….The high will be 56, and looks like it'll start raining at about midnight, and continue all morning till around 9:00a.m. or so…..Who knows..!!! It shows rain Monday-Saturday…..I ain't complaining…..we need the moisture pretty bad, as we're dry around here….The snow and ice can stay away….!!!

Mark…..Beautiful boot jacks….I like the combo choices of woods…..We had one on the farm (as everyone wore boots back then)....I didn't make it….I bought it at a farm sale…..I had to clean it often to get the mud and cow manure off….!!! You Norfers can keep all of that nasty weather up where you are….Don't need it here in the mountains…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

More snow here. Started before midnight and still coming down. Only 7° but they say 23° later, we will see.

Thanks for the comments guys. Boot jacks are fun to make and they are useful too. I still use one that I made over 40 yrs. ago. I have worn boots all my life.

Plenty to do in the shop. Good start on the crib, several laminated glue ups are done. Now can start making the rest of the parts.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego. It ain't snowin'.

Stay warm, safe and dry.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The snow was nice while it lasted, makes the vistas really pretty. It turned into mist and then nothing as it warmed up. It's 48 now as I type this.

The warmer weather has allowed for some shop cleaning an renovation. Here's a pic with with new additions. Added another hose and some blast gates to the DC, hung a 24" tv in the shop and routed a Roku for entertainment. Audio from the Roku runs into the shop stereo. Plenty of entertainment in case we have BBQ or something later this Spring.

Here's how it looks now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW. I am as snug as a bug in a rug, warm and dry. Snowing lightly, 33 and dropping to 24 tonight. Looks like a BBob Oregon day to me, light snow, no shoveling required ;-)

Those boot jacks look pretty snazzy Mark. Reminds my a an old cowboy my dad knew who was in the hospital for some reason. The nurses were trying to get him dressed and he would not allow them to put his boots on. He kept hollering he wanted my mother to put his boots on because she was the only one who knew how to do it right. She heard all the comotion and went in and got them on him ;-) He was quite a character. I don't remember any of his adventures other than he had lots of stories about rounding up wild horses for the Army during WWI. He must have worn out a couple saddles as they were rounding them up all over southwestern Idaho, northern Nevada and eastern Oregon; pretty much all open range south and west of the Salmon River.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike in STL,

Got your shop looking spiffy, and things laid out like you want them…What size is your shop? Looks like plenty of wiggle room in there…Hope you got a cover to go over the tv….it might get pretty dusty….A Roku, huh..?..Nothing like working in a clean enviorment….I can't stand to work in clutter in my shop….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I am totally with you about working in clutter. That drives me crazy and that I have found can be a very short trip!

Had a little snow this morning but it's mostly gone now. I've only had to shovel 3 times this winter.

Mike I envy all your open wall space. I'm running out of places to hang things. I got a new sing to hang over my tool board. I'll have to post it later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The shop / garage is a deep three car, but only has a two car door, which is 8 ft tall. The ceiling is probably 10 feet. I really haven't measured it. I do know the long walls are about 35 feet, as the shared back wall is the family room wall which I measured the other night because I need to put baseboards inside.

I'm really not too worried about the TV, the panel has some dead spots, if it dies, it dies.

Right now it's configured for wood working, and the wife is ok with it. On occasion the wife's vehicle is known to occupy some space overnight.

The table is waiting for her to stain it and it takes up a bit of room. Once she gets the stain and finish on, things will migrate out of the way so she can park inside. HE HE HE, probably not.

Rick, Roku is a brand of electronics used to stream media to a screen. It's a little box and it sits on your network. It can access thousands of free sources as well as other sources that you can pay for like Netflix. My cable company also has an app that allows me to watch cable TV without having to have cable box at the location. Pretty spiffy. If you need more info, just ask.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thought you might get a kick out of this sign. I had a bunch of Rat Fink trading cards as a kid. Thought this might add a little nostalgia to my shop.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a fun sign!

I've got a couple of 48×52 inch white peg board pieces I want to put somewhere but I'm not sure where yet. I want to build a bank of cabinets and a radial arm saw station that will allow me support long material. My wife is going to have a hand in developing the layout as she's an interior designer. It'll end up in AutoCad and be fully hashed out before pencil meets plywood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening gents. It was 50ish and breezy today, but the rain is coming. We need the rain, but I hate rain.
No woodworking this weekend. Worked in the basement and had a Cub Scout outing at the world bird sanctuary, which was nice. I'm getting closer to having a bedroom down there.

I ordered 3 gallons of acrylic lacquer paint for the big bookcase project. It was on sale, which adds a little profit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another couple inches this afternoon and now getting cold.

Nice shop Mike.

Neat sign BBob and I recognize the mudflap girl too..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike in STL,

I'm all too familiar with Roku….I've had the Roku 2 for about 4 years, and get Netflix, Amazon and Amazon Prime, PBS, and one or two others I don't watch much….Mainly Netflix and Amazon Prime…..It goes nicely with my new 86" flat screen…!!!! And I have 6:1 surround sound, so it's like being in a movie theater…...!!!
You mentioned a radial arm station….Several years ago I built a chop saw and radial arm cabinet with a bank of drawers…..It's about 16' long, and has measuring tapes and stops….It works great for handling long stock…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Glad to hear you know the joys of Roku Rick!

If you look at my picture you can see the bandsaw, RAS and the drill press, I'd like to build a station that allows those units to stay where they are and keep the bandsaw mobile. I know that thing is going to get replaced, but that's way down the line. A new TS, a planer, and a that station are first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just thinking today, I need to move my bandsaw and jointer to make it easier to cut longer boards.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

If you take a look at my workshop pictures, you'll see my shop in full view….On one wall is my bandsaw, drill press, mortiser, etc. The other side handles my planer and stand, router table, and chopsaw / radial arm cabinet, clamps, etc. That wall in your shop looks like a good place for a nice station for your tools…


----------



## Bonka

At 9:10 PM in Orange Park, F: 66, RH86% 2MPH breeze and I have te Crud.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 60 degrees (like an Indian summer day out there) at wake up and coffee time at 7:30 a.m…Looks like it had rained during the night, and it is about to start again, looks like…There's a 50% chance starting in a bit, and rain all or most of the day…...The high will get to 67, with plenty of dark clabber looming overhead…..It's getting darker by the minute…..and no wind…..!! Rain is in the forecast for the rest of the week..!!

I have a plan today: I'm going out to the shop and take a bunch of pictures of my shop tools, machines, projects, table saws, work benches, etc. Also pictures of the "boat side" where my truck, boat, and fishing tackle resides….I'll put these in a folder on my PC to have, since I did away with Photobucket, or they did away with my pixs….Then download them to either the "Cloud", or download to a DVD …..To heck with them….I'm not paying $400 to use their crappy website….!!! I hope they go under really soon…I await their demise…..!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 0° and had a couple inches overnight. Should get up to 1° later.

This is the headline in the paper this morning…. February snowfall in Billings tops previous record by more than a foot! Billings has received 31.5 inches of snow, besting the 1936 record of 19.4 inches.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, Photobucket can do something that sounds like the last part of their name…

It's wet here. We need the rain, just not all at once. Unseasonably warm again, 60 dungarees at the moment, and it's supposed to climb…


----------



## mojapitt

Currently 0° now, about 10" of new snow with possible 4-6 more coming. The abuse just won't end this year.


----------



## mojapitt

It will be interesting to see what happens to photobucket. In this world cheap mass storage, not sure what they expect to accomplish.


----------



## dawsonbob

Buenos morning, y'all,

60 partly cloudy degrees with a high wind warning here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm, dry and whatever else hikes your kilt. Safety first, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Brrrrr…...it's all the way down to 69 outside. It is February after all.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel for you Bill, I am a measly -2 now


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL +73D RH 71%. I still have the Crud. My back hurts from so much coughing. I can't take many OTC meds due to ^ BP and glaucoma. If this is the worst illness of the season I'll take it.
My son and his buddy split about 1 1/2 cords of wood for me yesterday. Now I have to stack it. This is part of the two trees we had to have taen down from Irma. Damn expensive firewood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I feel for you Bill, I am a measly -2 now
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You are about a 12 hour drive from me. It's amazing that the temp is that different.


----------



## BurlyBob

Has it ever turned cold today. The warmest was 22 around 1pm. It's 16 now and a wind chill of -9. NOAA says it'll get down to ) tonight. I'm thinking that's a bit optimistic!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I followed up on my plan to take pictures of the shop, and just about everything in it….I think I took around 75 or so….Afterwards, I downloaded them into a file on my 'puter…..I also plan to back them up on a DVD….The only thing I couldn't do was take pictures of the actual build of a project, as those were in Photobucket…..From here on out, I'll get them on camera, hopefully from start to finish once I get back into the shop (very soon, I hope) and start working on stuff…...

All you Norfers stay as warm as you can….Sounds like the weather has turned nasty and cold up your way…Buuurrr..!!!! I enjoyed a pleasant 70 degree day here in the sticks…..!!! Eat your hearts out, guys…lol..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's breezy and raining here in Mid-Michigan. The rain is coming down in buckets and the front and back yards are full. It looks like a lake out there surrounding my house. Yikes! The temp is 56° and is just shy of the high for today. I can't tell ya how much rain we've got so far but, it's more than what I want. I keep hearing my sump pump running. I hope it can keep up. It's supposed to rain all day and night.

I don't know what happened yesterday but, I wrote my comment on here and it's not here! I had pictures and everything. Maybe it's with *Rick's* pictures on Photobucket. LOL Anyway, I've been working on my latest project in the house, a new pantry for the wife. Here's some pictures.



















Well guys, I need to get to work on my project. I need to finish it because I maybe building an ark next. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only -14° here but warming up to +8° later. Will be several days before we get above freezing it looks like.

Looks like fun Don. Do the old cabinets get to go for new shop storage?

Crib project is coming along slowly. Is hard following plans exactly. A lot of precise measuring to get everything right so the hardware kit will hold and be easy to convert to a toddler bed or full bed later. They are well detailed plans.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

As I had predicted, I woke up to mucho rain….It was 60, no sun at all, and a good breeze at about 12mph….And it's still raining…...About the time I think it's gonna quit, here it comes again….It started sometime in the wee hours of the morning…...It's supposed to do this off and on all day and night..(?)....We'll see..!! The high will be 72 (Wow)!!!....I'm sure not complaining, though….We needed the moisture bad…..It was getting dry.!

Don…..Good to hear from you…I thought you had skipped town, and flew the coup….lol..!! But now I know…Lokks like you've been building like a mad hatter on home projects….That's a beautiful pantry…You did / are doing an excellent job.. That's a job you can be proud to say you built…!! Carry on, buddy..

dawsonBob….Thanks again for turning me on to Adblocker Plus….It's working good…Got rid of all the adds and pop-ups that you see on the right side of the screen, and it seems to have sped up the old Widows 7 PC…..I think I'll download it in my laptop, also…..Just on account…..!!

That's it for me for now…..Keep them post a'coming….We'll hit a 1,000 before too long…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that looks fantastic. I should have had you teach me. I'd be done by now.

It's warmed up a bit 13 and might get to high 20's. It only got down to -2 last night! We might get a little snow tonight. Looks like last night will be the last bitter cold of the season.

Hoping to hang the last cabinet today. Only 5 raised panel doors to follow.

Sounds like I might have to try that adblocker thingy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm on restricted duty in the shop until the table gets stained by the wife. I don't want to have to wipe everything down again to remove the sawdust. Oh well, that should start tonight. It's 67° here and rainy. Certainly a weird late February.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

59 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It was down to around 40º overnight. Darn cold, if you ask me.

Don, try 1-800-arksareus for a good deal on used arks. Tell 'em that I sent ya.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW. Cloudy, might snow, but not much, in the 30s up from 20s last night.

Nice looking cabinets Don.

Jerry, keep off here when you are coughing or wear a mask, we don't need the crud! Get well soon.


----------



## Bonka

AAAAChooo!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It's still raining and I've still got water everywhere however it hasn't reached the house yet. I took some pictures of my flooding and my project. I won't be here tomorrow so this is my coffee time for tomorrow. Just to let you's know, the cabinets in the first set of pictures was being taken out because they were made terribly. And, no they are not going in my shop. I can make better ones than those. The sides are very flimsy.



















The framing is done in the first picture and did I ever mention that I hate installing drywall and mudding the drywall. I do!

And, here's the flood so far. Throw me a life ring!!!



















Well, it's time to relax but, not with a beer, Darn! So, stay safe my friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 66 today and rained most of the day and it's raining now and it will rain for a few days. This may end the drought. I wish it was snow though. 
I went to Cindys office and mounted a touch screen monitor on the wall for her computer.
Then came home and did some laser engraving for a Cub Scout project.
Have to work the next 2 days. I have Task Force training on Friday where I should be riding in a Blackhawk. That's if I don't get deployed to flooding in the southern half of the state again.

Don, that will be a nice pantry.


----------



## Knockonit

Might on the chilly side at 430 am here in phoenix, around 35 degrees on my deal out back, little cloud cover and of course a slight breeze, did warm up to long sleeve weather by late afternoon, love this time of year, weather plays peekaboo with you on temps. lol

stay safe and dry, 
rj in az


----------



## Festus56




----------



## Firewood

Been warm and wet here in Wisconsin the last couple days. Pretty much like Don's newly discovered swampland in Michigan. But now the temps have dropped below freezing and they are concerned about all this water freezing up.

I'm finally about over this bug I've had the last couple weeks. Just in time as we're heading to Florida next week with some friends. Weather down there looks like it should be pretty good, but you never know. Gotta be better then here anyway.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all

59 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today,

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm probably hallucinating, but the street outside is wet. How can this be?


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a little snow this morning. Real lite and fluffy stuff, about a half inch or so. I actually decided to shovel it as it wasn't warming up very fast. I didn't want it half melted and freezing. Thankfully it looks like we might get some more snow between now and Monday. Maybe as much as 6"-7". I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Snowpack is only at 65% of average.

Putting together two deeper drawers for the kitchen cabinets. Hope to get them down by tomorrow and start the last 5 drawers. Everything is hung up and screwed down.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Rain, rain, rain, and more rain….That's what's been happening all day, and it's still coming down….I bought a new rain gauge to put out, but It's too dang wet to do it….lol…I'll wait for a drier day..!!! It's now 31, but with the moisture it feels like 23…..It's nippy….

Well…. I went to the doctors office and had lab work done this morning (the blood sucker drew two viles ), then I had to urinate in a cup…Checked vitals, etc…..Was sure glad to get that first cup of joe afterwards….Went to Wally World afterwards to return an item my wife bought, and I bought a new wireless mouse with that little usb port thingy….then had lunch with my fishing buds at the Chinese buffet….We sat and chewed the fat for about an hour….By then it was time for my nap….I did snooze..!!

BurlyBob…Sounds like you're on the downhill side of them cabinets….You've about got them knocked out…!!

dawsonBob…..Good to hear you're finally getting some rain over your way….It's about time, huh..? Hope it hangs around a while….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it was only a 10-minute tease. There may be more later though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's a bit cooler today than it was yesterday here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 31° and reaching for a high today of 41°. A far cry from yesterdays 60's. On a good note, the pond is gone and therefore no need for the ark just yet. Thanks *Mark*, I liked your picture. I had quite the chuckle over that one.

Yesterday, I took my wife to get a scope done on her abdomen as she has been experiencing some pain in her side since last fall. As it turns out, it looks as though she has what is called a "fatty liver" which of course requires more tests and lastly scares the crap out of her. So there is more trips to the doc to get her taken care of.

I have developed another problem in the shop too. I'm not sure what happened but, I can only guess the moisture that we've experienced lately has caused this problem in my shop. I'm hoping that you guys, the "wood wizards" will help me out with this one. My table saw has a thin layer of rust on top of it. Is it caused by not having any heat in the shop to offset the moisture or what? Take a look at these pics.




























The last photo shows where my rip fence was when this occurred. It looks as though I have a lot of cleaning up to do and re-waxing my table saw. What do you guys think? I had my table saw stored for 4 years and never had this problem before. I just miffed at it.

Oh, and BTW, thanks for all the advise on the Ark business. Well, I've got to go to the dentist this morning for a scheduled cleaning. I'm not looking forward to this at all. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a little nippy at coffee time when I finally rose from the rack…..It was right at freezing…...31 degrees, with heavy clabber, and a slight drizzle….It rained again last night, and had stopped the downpour in the early morning hours….The high will be 51, with plenty of clabber, but is now trying to break up, and the sun is trying to break through…But…..it's supposed to rain later on today….(?)....Rain up through Saturday….


----------



## Firewood

Don, that will happen when it gets warmer outside then inside your shop. When you open the door all the warm moist air comes in and the moisture will immediately condense on any surface colder than the ambient air. So heating the shop to a temp just above outside temp should eliminate that problem.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

It's no big thing….You can actually do a couple of things to remove the rust…(1)....Take a sanding block and some 320 grit paper and remove it that way..(2)...Use a ramdom orbit sander with 320 grit…to 400 grit (wet/ dry)...Then wipe it down with some WD-40, then polish it with some paste wax….I use Johnson's Paste wax…..Buff it off…..You may need to do this a couple of times, depending on the depth of rust…It looks like a thin layer to me….Just remember to slide your fence onto the outfeed table so it won't happen again….

+1 for the advice that Mike gave….Some people just have a "gift for gab"......lol….!!! No offense, Mike…!!


----------



## Firewood

None taken Rick ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

I agree with Mike and Rick, and will add that there are some commercial products available that replace the wax coating … Are they any better? I've used both (prior to moving to Arizona) and both ways do the job.
I clean and wax my table saw as part of the yearly maintenance (that most of us neglect) ... I just dedicate a day to clean and re-adjust the table saw, then the band saw, and so on. ... Now I need to schedule a weekly floor cleaning.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh, it was 38° at get up time and has warmed to 48° at coffee time here in the cactus patch, under clear blue shies and a limp flag (no flutter) ... No snow in the forecast.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My garage floor sweats when the air temperature rises above freezing. Even though my garage is isulated and attached to the house, it's isolated from the HVAC system. The only temp regulation is carry over from the house via the attic, as it's a shared space. I feel your pain with the moisture issue and when I get a "real" tablesaw, dread the temp swings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, in the 30s, should make 40 and b ack to low 20s tonight. I'm glad I mowed the lawn a week ago. It makes a nice flat base for the snow. Zeus must have forgotten winter this year and decided to get his act together for the last 6 weeks after Phil saw his shadow.


----------



## dawsonbob

A grandly great morning to all,

59 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers this evening.

Stay safe, warm and dry. If you do, you can be a happy woodster.


----------



## Cricket

If I don't see some sunshine soon, I am gonna get cranky!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I wear my sunglasses on cloudy days. 
Just because it changes my mood, and they are polarized, still cancels out the glare.


----------



## Firewood

Here you go cricket


----------



## Festus56

Come on up Cricket. We have bright sunshine and no breeze. And it is up to 12° already !!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, are you kidding? No wind in the Big Sky, Inconceivable!!!

Mike in STL. I had a similar issue with my garage floor. I had to wait a full year after putting up the building for the concrete to really dry out before laying down an epoxy floor coating. Once it was on, it was amazing how that reduced the humidity in my garage. I chose a bright yellow and that really helped with the lighting as well.

DonW I've got to agree with all the advice everyone else has given you. I went crazy one day after I screwed up and left some fresh cedar fence slats on my table saw. I got some rubbing compound, an old terry cloth towel, my palm sander and went to town on it. I worked out my frustrations for the next half hour so. I've been using minwax finishing wax. It's pretty much like any other paste wax. It gets the job done.

Cricket, I'll trade you sunshine for any snow you got!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My house was built in '68. I'm pretty sure the concrete has cured and the previous owner sealed the heck out of the concrete. I've considered an epoxy covering, but sealer on the floor at the moment seems pretty good.

I think the floor acts like a condenser when the ground is still cold and the air is warmer and humid. It seems to just pull the water out of the air.


----------



## Bonka

+81 with 62% RH here in Orange Park, FL
As I mentioned in an earlier post I have "The Crude." This is not the poor me's. It has knocked me, my wife and a son for a loop. Watch out for the onset of a cough. You may then notice slight wheezing when you lie down at night. It is not too long until one gets paroxyms of violent coghing. With me I was afraid to drive a car due to loss of control.
Long story short I advise seeing a physician. By the time it was all sorted out I am on codeine for the cough, 5 days of prednizone, albuterol inhaler and benzonztate. My Dr. told me it is viral and the bronchi get irritated and one coughs violently. This in turn irritates more bronchi and the game goes on. I had a chest X-Ray and it showed no pneumonia.
As I sit typing this I can hear expiratory wheezing starting. Soon I will have an other go around of coughing. These episodes are much less frequent and violent now. 
Had I not seen a physician I do not know how I would be doing now. So, if you get any symptoms of this I advise seeking prompt medical attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello gang. Been busy at work and had no time to say hey. Icy mess last night. Just enough to cause accidents and make trees fall on wires. If Mike had looked out his neighbors back window he might have seen me on hwy 21.

Don, just having a fan blowing can stop the condensation. If the air is moving around it won't condense as easily.

Tomorrow I should be flying on a Blackhawk helicopter. Should be fun.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill was that you making all that noise last night?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I came past your subdivision around 5ish.


----------



## Firewood

Be safe up there Bill. I envy you a bit. I was on a few helicopters when I was in the service, but never a Blackhawk (they weren't invented yet. LOL).

Tonight we have winter weather advisory for possible wet snow and freezing rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've ridden in a few Chinooks, Lakota, and a few smaller helicopters when I did wildland Fire, but never in a Blackhawk. I'm looking forward to it, but it's supposed to rain so it may not happen.


----------



## dawsonbob

Raining is the best time, Bill. In the Marine Corps, if it ain't raining, it ain't training.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Raining is the best time, Bill. In the Marine Corps, if it ain t raining, it ain t training.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Well, we train rain or shine, but the Nat'l Guard may not come if the weather is less than ideal. Either way I will be doing some kind of rescue training. I know we are supposed to be using ring saws. Those are fun. A normal cut off saw has a 14" blade and so at most will cut about 6" deep. A ring saw is not mounted at the center of the blade, but on the edge. It cuts a lot deeper.


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you have one of those moments? I was just getting ready to glue up the last damn drawer! I get it all positioned and turn one side over. Damn if that iron on banding hadn't chipped way beyond unacceptable!!!!!! That pretty much ended my day. I'd been at it since 9:30am and it was close to 4pm. Enough is enough. Seeing as I'm retired, there's always tomorrow, right?

I'm getting seriously close to the end of this project and beginning to look forward to the next fun things. I'm trying to hold the reins tight. I mean seriously tight. Any of you the same way? It's kind of like my Dad use to say, "Your eyes are bigger than your belly."

Sure am hoping for some more snow. I made an offer to Cricket but she hasn't taken me up on it yet. It's also open to any of you who don't want their snow. Ship it to me. I'll put it to real good use.

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## Festus56

BBob I have those moments all the time. Like you They have to be fixed. Usually have several projects started so just work on another one for a bit then go back and fix the problem.

Speaking of several projects I have got hammered with custom orders the last couple days. Hope I can get them all done without losing any customers. All things that are one of a kind and no one else to help.

Bill those saws are amazing cool. We had one just before I retired.

After 12 years of no assembly table I decided today was time. Built similar to my old one. It comes apart easy and stores flat against a wall. Should make my life easier. Maybe I will get a picture of it tomorrow. Had to reorganize the shop to accommodate it. Moved some things into the garage which meant moving the bike into the toy hauler. Found out the battery maintainer was not doing it's job so we had to push that 900lb. thing up the ramp. Almost more than Jamie and I could do.

Oh yea it is 7° and going down to -2° overnight but no new snow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here ya go Cricket, a little sun on a little snow.










That is what retirement is all about BBob, no deadlines.

FW Mike, That is a beautiful sunset! We can't see them when we get them because of all those trees.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 38° right now with intermittent rain here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today is 46° with the rain fading away. * Burly Bob*, I'd send you some snow but, mine is all gone now.

Thanks guys for all the advise. Yea, I remember the day I threw the doors up and it was foggy outside for a while. It must have happened then according to the advise given. It all makes sense to me so, I'll just clean and wax it all up and see how it plays out. It was all good advise and I appreciate it tremendously. Thanks.

I took the day off yesterday with the wife and we went down to our local masonic lodge in downtown Flint, Michigan. They are selling the building and there is loads of history in those walls. I've been there many times in the past but, never in the hidden spaces that are there. Really quite amazing. I picked up a Knights Templar Sword while I was there. There were tons of them in a locker just getting corroded. I also had a dentist appointment for some cleaning. While I was there, I met an older veteran of WWII. He was a belly gunner on a bomber. He had some very interesting stories to tell. I could have listened to him all day long. There's not many of those ol' boys around anymore. We also went to the RV show going on around here. We saw some nice units but, I think we'll wait till we get a truck to pull one. I'm really getting the bug to travel again.

*FF Bill*, the only chopper I've had the pleasure to ride on was a Chinook and that was while I was in the army. Enjoy your ride in the blackhawk.

*Gerald*, I hope you get to feeling better soon. Having the crud is not fun.

Well, I'm gonna go get some things done while I have the day to do it. And again, thanks for the advise. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

I am now taking copious amounts of castor oil to prevent coughing.
80+, 67% RH 3mph breeze hallway clear to the John


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Above zero and heading for the mid 20's today. Bright sunshine and calm, must be getting close to spring.

I hate it when rust appears on tools. Been good for awhile but when we moved from WY I did get a light coat on some things in between heated shops. I do have a fan running all the time now so have not had any problems.

Plenty to do in the shop. Got a mix of woodwork and leatherwork to get done. An order to go to IN and another to WA plus the stuff I already had going.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sadly the ceiling is too low for helicopter training today. Have to wait for next quarter unless I go again this quarter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

56 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego. Had a minor street wetting event overnight.

Bummer, Bill. If you're like me, missing a chance to ride in a helo is a real bummer (unless it's going somewhere where they're shooting at you. Then missing a ride is a good thing).

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just got back from town a bit ago….Had a doctors appointment at 10:30….He went over my lab work, and he said I was right on the verge of diabetes….My cholesterol was about one or two numbers high, but not to worry at this time…He put me on a diet…No taters, pasta, sweets, sweet tea, or sodas….No candy, and a whole bunch of other things I can't remember….I said "Doc, you took away half my grocery list"....Also told him about my bad back, so he sent me over to the hospital to get a chest x ray (he was worried about my shortness of breathe), and three x rays of my lower back….No results back from him yet…May have to do an MRI (?)... So afterwards, I went grocery shopping….all veggies and fruits, and low fat sour cream…..!!! Worried about my weight, too, as I'm busting 220…I'm only 5'-8" tall…For my weight, I outta be 6'-5"....!!! Oh well….I only plan to live as long as I can.

Bill….I never rode in a Chinook in Viet Nam, but I rode in several Cobra gun ships, and a Medivac chopper….No such thing as Lakotas and Blackhawks back then…..It was quite an experience every time….!!!

Almost forgot about the weather….It was 43. clabbered over, and raining….A really grey day…It's 48 now, and supposed to get to 52…may not make it the way it's looking now….More rain is on the way today and tonight…!!

dawsonBob…..When we had to ride in them going on an S&D…(search and destroy) mission, we took a lot of ground fire sometimes….It was seriously scarey…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful cloudy, monotemp day in WW, hi of 37░ (Hum, hit a wrong key, I didn't know they even had those ;-) Wonder what it is? ) low of 34.

Rick, They are trying to give diabetes to all of us. During the Topamax disaster one of the nastys they had me on was Seroquel. Only on it for a few months before I took myself off all of it. Next time I go to the Dr they want to give me diabetes. Googling up side affects, guess what, class action lawsuits advertising for clients for everyone who got diabetes while taking Seroquel. ;-( Another big factor in America's obesity crisis is corn syrup. Either Pepsi or Coke was first to replace sugar with corn. Soon the whole food industry followed suit. America's obesity crisis followed about 2 years behind. You just can't hide from it anymore ;-((

I have never been in a helicopter, but I did know a guy who had a couple light planes. Everytime he would talk about taking my son and I up I got an uneasy feeling. I was never afraid of flying, but I do have a lot of premonitions at times. He and his wife were returning from Canada and stopped overnight in MT. Next morning it was a little cloudy, but he decided to cross the Rockies. Weather closed in and he hit a mountain ;-( Good thing they are watching those clouds, Bill!

Guess I'd better to something even if it is wrong.


----------



## Bonka

Topa;
May I suggest a very informative book to read? "Dibetic Solution" by Richard Bernstein, MD. One does not have be a diebetic for this to educate one about a lot of acceptable diet BS. I use it to keep weigh off. I do not use a glucometer as I am not dibetic. I use my scale. It has worked for me. One gets carb cravings at the outset but that passes.
The book is written by a physician who was an engineer and a dibetic and learned what to eat to control his blood glucose.He was not taken seriously as he was not an MD. So off to medical school at age 42.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Jerry. I'll check it out. I'm not diabetic, just not normal. Seroquel messes up one's metabolism from what I understand. When they first tried to tell me I was diabetic and put me on a pill I became hypoglycemic every afternoon and had to start eating handfuls of chocolate chip cookies to get some sugar back into my bloodstream ;-))

A friend who has lots of problems told me one day that all he could do is sit around munching celery and lettuce. I don't want to go there! A guy should get his greens ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it was a bummer, but it made for a short day so I was home in time to have dinner with the family. We will have other helo opportunities this year, maybe even fixed wing cargo. 
As you guessed, it was cloudy today and quite cool, but at least didnt rain until just now.


----------



## Firewood

Today was dreary. Just above freezing, damp and breezy. All around crappy if you had to work in it.

Topo - sorry to hear about your struggles. It sucks when a drug's side effects are almost worse than the issue you took it for. Just listening to these stupid drug commercials makes me want to just take my chances

When I was in the army, they were setting up an opportunity for us to rappel out of a Huey, but someone up the line decided it was best left to the Rangers. It would have been a blast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FW Mike, That would have been a blast. If the rope was long enough? ;-)

Someone has to spill the beans or they will get away with it. Lots of people have thanked me for speaking up when they or loved ones were starting down the same path and the Drs denied it. I saw what looked like a new drug for Type II diabetes and heart disease tonight with a long line of fine print chat on TV. My guess is Mike Papantonio or Saclove will be advertising for people to join their class action suit in 1.5 to 2 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We always keep a knot at the end of our ropes called a stopper knot. If your rope IS too short, it keeps you from rappelling off the end.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

It is a another grey day here in the mountains….I forgot to look at the temp when I rose at coffee time….It had rained all night, but stopped when I rolled out of the rack…Very clabbered over and fog….At this writing, it is 51 with more rain coming around 11:00 or so they say…The high will be 57, and stay pretty much like it is now…

The doctors office called me yesterday afternoon about my x rays….Said the chest x ray shows everything's clear ( I find that hard to believe), since I've been smoking cigs for over 50 years….!! Not bragging…just a fact..

Also said the lower back shows nothing wrong…Bull s**t….Said I needed to do theropy…..These quacks are just MD's, and are not orthopedic or nuro surgeons….I've been down that road before….twice…..and still had to have surgery…twice….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still at 14° here. May get to mid 30's later. No flooding here, maybe melt a bit in the sun but that would be all.

New assembly table works great for a leather cutting table also. Have another folding leather travel cribbage board to make.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally! Woke up to a little snow and it's still snowing. Thank Goodness.

I was checking my credit card yesterday and found a charge to a restaurant in Virginia. I haven't been in Virginia since 2000. After a few calls to the credit card company and the restaurant my account is canceled and a new one started. New cards are on the way. This is the 3rd time my account has been hit in the last 10 years. I hope they find the joker. However that's not a very good possibility. So my advice to you all watch your credit cards accounts often. This hit, left undetected, could have cost me a $100.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good midday to all,

62 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Warming up in WW, the monotemp is 43 going down to 40 under high overcast skies.

That is a good idea, Bill.

Mark, If it were flooding at 14° I would be bottling. That stuff is probably valuable. ;-) My dad used to scoop up the corn juice running out of the silo when he fed the cows. One ol' cow got too much and was a little tippy in the barn. He was worried about her falling when we were milking. Vet could not ID any problems. Mom finally told him she was drunk. He didn't believe it, but when he quit scooping up corn juice she quit wobbling.

BBob, That CC story reminds me of a Monday morning about 20 years ago. CC company called asking if we had been to Canada and Alaska spending $13,000 over the weekend. No, we had been home. Never heard anything else about it. Never saw it on the bill. I suppose some merchants took a hit, I doubt if the bank did.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

All the way up to 32° today. Still is 26° and no wind that was predicted.

Way busy in the shop lately. When it rains it pours. Trying to keep the crib project going before their baby gets here in a couple weeks and keep getting more orders to do. Jamie had to put our Etsy on vacation mode untill I can catch up. The custom weather forecasting stones and all leather cribbage boards are kind of favorites.

Almost done with crib board #141 today. Started on a forecast stone plaque to go to IN. That is 2 there in the last month.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a bit windy here in Mid-Michigan. The weather reported gusts up to 51 near here and there are some power outages as you can expect. The temp is 37° with an expect high of 43°.

I can see the finish line with my pantry remodel. The drywall is done and the mud is applied. One last sanding and we start painting. I went to the local wood supply store yesterday and picked up the shelving material for the pantry. So, while the wife is painting, I'll cut the shelves. I also picked up all my trim to wrap up the pantry. Gawd, I can't wait to get this project done. I figured it would take a week, but it's gonna take a little longer. I guess I have to cut down on the breaks. LOL

That's all I have for now boys so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

When I rose for my morning hit of joe, I looked out the kitchen window, and saw what looked like frost, or a light snow dusting….but no snow on the ground…..The neighbors house is about 100 + yards away, and it had it too….The temp at the time was 36, so I guess it got down to "frosty"......It's now 42 with mucho sun, no wind, no rain, and no clabber….The high will get to 61…..nice…!!The rest of the week looks decent, too….Woke up with another back ache, so that started my day off good….!!! Had to get off of post 666…bad omen….now I know why I have a backache….!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was a bit colder than Rick had at 31 as I woke, but it's just as sunny. Problem is that it's so freakin wet out that I can't do anything. It was really windy last night as the rain moved away. It had to have been gusting to around 30 or more.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I forgot to mention the wind last night like you had….It was really blowing hard here too…..It was pouring down rain, the wind blowing about 30+ mph, and it knocked several limbs out of the trees around here…No real big ones….just enough to mess up the land around my homestead….It seems that when the wind quit blowing, the rain moved out…!! Yep…it's plenty soggy around here, too….It looked like the picture that Don posted a few days ago…But…I'm up on a rise, so no water stands around here….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My goodness the wind last night was really something. We sit on top of the hill in the woods at 760+ feet above sea level and it was really whipping through the trees. I'm always wary of wind in the wintertime with trees, you never know when one is going to SNAP!

It was in the mid 30s when I got up this morning and now appears to be hovering near the 50° mark. The rain has blown out and the sun is shining.


----------



## Bonka

Suffering mightedly in Orange Park, Fl: +85d, 50% RH. The chest crud is still there and from what I hear from others it will be there for a good while. My social life has picked up what with all of the Dr visits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, cloudy, temp spread widening to 6°, 32° to 38°. I may be catching PSD (Public School Disease) from my wife or the crud from Jerry when he sneezed here on the forum ;-( Probably know by tomorrow.

I did not go to OR for mom's birthday. One winter storm warning after another the last few days for the Cascades and the Blues in OR. I don't mind driving on snow and ice but these numskulls in their 4×4s doing 70 on packed snow and ice and tailgaters running in packs a couple car lengths apart cutting off semis are taking over I-90 and 82. I'm not sure why there aren't more wrecks than there are. It is not their fault, they are trying! There was a big pile up on I-5 on black ice a couple days ago. That is unusual. There is usually enough traffic to keep it melted off. Guess she will have two celebrations this year ;-)

Rick, I do not recall exactly why, but it frosts above freezing. Something about how the cooling processes work.

WE have some 100' fir trees here. They are protected by timber on the other side. I would like to have them topped, but then they grow 2 tops and have a weak spot. WE have them "wind sailed." The trimmers go up and thin the branches and shave the remaining ones out as far as they can reach to let the wind pass through.

Lazy Sunday. I'm back to laziness ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up into the 30's today. Sunshine and a little breeze did some melting even. Should be the same for a few days they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

63 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They're calling for rain overnight and tomorrow. I know, I know, but that's what they said. 99 percent chance of wet here in our world.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had about 4"+ on the ground this morning. I got done shoveling about half an hour ago. Had to get it while it was still fluffy and lite. Even then towards the end, it was warming up. The snow was getting wet and heavy.
My neighbor got back from coffee and fired up his new snow blower. Over $1100. I'm thinking my snow shovel is more cost effective. Maybe when I get old I'll have to buy one of them things.
Sadly, the snowpack is only up to 72% of average. I sure would like to see get to the other side of 85%. Doubt it's going to make it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is 33° now. Only warmed up 3 deg. since early morning. Looked out earlier and it was snowing. Now is sunshine and the sidewalks and driveway are dry.

I would send you some snow if it would go that direction BBob. We are way over average and most of the mountains in the west part of the state are 150% and better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy with ol' Sol peeking out occasionally, temp spread widening to 9°, 35° to 44°.

We could send BBob a little snow too. North Cascades 125%, middle 100% and getting another 3 feet every few days and south about 80%.

I missed Jerry's crud and PSD so far. Guess I'll walk a few miles in case the doctor ever orders a stress I'll be ready ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Boys and Girls, It was a nice day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp made it into the 40's with lots of sunshine.

I had to remark at Rick's comment about the #666 post. I wish I had looked before I posted my comments. It proved to be a bad day today even with the sunshine. I had to put my best friend and long time pet down today and it's been heartbreaking for me. My wife had the courage to take her in get to get the dirty deed done for me. I just couldn't do it. So, I busied myself all day lone so I wouldn't think of what was happening. Needless to say, I got lots of work done on my project and in the shop. But, then the night comes and it's back to being miserable again.

Well, enough for now. I'll catch you guys in the morning for coffee. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started out at 28 deg this morning. I decided it was a good day to burn brush and some scraps of wood from the basement project. The reason for the task was to make room for stacking lumber under the deck. It got up to about 62 deg and full sun. Quite a nice day!

Don, I'm so sorry about your best friend. It's never easy, but just know you did the right thing. I've had to do that several times in the last 2 years. Wait a while and get yourself a new buddy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunshining day here. Only 13° early but should be in the mid 30's later. Maybe get rid of more ice on the streets.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Coffee time was 8:15 this morning, as I was lazy and didn't want to get out of the rack….Another "back attack"...It was 44 then, with partly clabbered skies, and no wind to speak of….The high should reach 63-54 today….Looks like another decent day in store….!! But…more rain later on today….and tonight..
Just got a call from my doctor's office with the test results of my visit last week…He said the x rays shows degenerative arthritis of the vertibre, and several bone spurs on the spine….So….they are going to get me an appointment with a back surgeon (orthopedic ) hopefully to get this taken care of…When…I don't know yet…!!!

Don…..Sorry to hear about your animal dying….I've always heard that it's like loosing a child, if they've been part of your family for many years….We've never owned an animal in all the years we've been married, so I really can't say…..But hang in there…it will get better..!!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl: +71d, RH 67%. The crud remains. I wish this on no one. When it gets better you can bet I'm gonna milk it a bit longer.


----------



## Knockonit

Woke to chilly am, in the 40s, supposedly headed up to the mid to high 50s', at least warm enough for me to dawn shorts again, whew, hate them long drawers.

and warm enough to glue some goods up for future projects.

did stop in wood workers source yesterday, and left with some goods, sure do like some of the exotics they carry, but abhor the price.

happy tuesday
rj in az


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

55 cloudy, rainy degrees here in San Diego today. Apparently, we've had 0.32inches of rain since last night, with more coming this afternoon and evening. Incidentally, that 0.32 inches is also the rain total for the month.

Don, sorry about your furry friend. Been through that, and hated it as much as you do.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

It's pouring down rain…!!! It has looked like rain all day, and it finally hit about 2:30 or so…just as I was getting ready for some sack time..my usual nap of the day….It has also cooled off considerably in the last hour or two….It rained so hard it impeded my nap…!!! Hate it when that happens…!! Looks like rain all night long, according to the weather channel….It's now 50….down from 64…..Makes it feel nippish…!!


----------



## Firewood

Last couple days have been unseasonably warm for Wisconsin. No rain but windy. Sitting on a plane as I type this on our way to Key West for a week of vacation (if you're retired, is it still considered vacation?).

Got a couple things started in the new shop, but not as much as if hoped. Putting up a lumber rack so I can clear some floor space. My new Makita track saw arrived the other day. Now I can break down sheet goods in the garage. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, unseasonably warm here too. Winter is done. I have mixed feelings about that, but I have lots of projects to do and I need nice weather to finish them outside. Plus, I'm going skiing in British Columbia in a few weeks so I'll get a dose of winter up there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. About 20° now and should get to the mid to upper 30's. Slowly melting some ice.

Should have plenty of snow for skiing Bill. They have a lot there. Like western and northern MT they are way over 100% of normal for the year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….it's still raining….When I rose for my morning's first cup of sheep dip, it was very clabbered over, no sun, no wind, but pouring down the moisture….I guess it might of rained all night….Not sure…Our house is tight and quiet, so unless I open the door to the sunroom, I can't hear it….it was 53 at 8:15, and rain is forecast for all day into the night time and wee hours of the morning….The high will get to (?) 64….I'm doubtful of that, though….We've already had close to 6" according to my rain gauge….in a week….!!!

I went to the shop yesterday to sketch up some plans for a newly re-do of my miter saw and radial arm saw cabinet….Just then the compressor tried to kick in, and it was really sluggish to start…..I looked closer and it looked like black rubber all over the thing…I figured it threw or was about to break the belt…I took off the cover and black rubber looking crap was everywhere…...I suspected a bearing was going out…I cleaned and blew all of that off, then checked the oil level…it was full….I turned the big wheel clockwise and counterclockwise and nothing wrong there….and the belt looked good…..It acted like a start capacitor was going bad….The shaft that drives the belt was gunked up so bad, so after cleaning that up….I then figured the motor was trying to seize up in the cylinder head….But then it kicked on and started compressing air like normal….There is moisture coming from the hose, so there's water in the tank, which I will drain….It's a mystery…I'm keeping an eye on it….It's an Ingersoll-Rand, and it's 25-28 years old….Up till now, it's been a good one….!!! If one of you guys could give me a hint as to what's going on…..or have a suspicion, please give me a hint, too….!!!

Mike (Firewood)....Have a great time on your trip to Florida…..and yes…it's still considered a vacation..But then being retard my self, I'm always on vacation….But you have to leave home to be on vacation…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

60 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. After yesterday, the rain total for the month is 0.36in.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, 41 chilly degrees this morning and warmed to a cool 52 ° at lunch time. There are some puffy clouds here and there left over from the last two days of cloud cover and rain showers. only 3 tenths in the rain gauge.

A young feller wanted me to make him a couple of Corn Hole Boards, so I whipped them out and after I gave them to him, he came back and ordered two more … So I guess that means that I'm in the Corn Hole Board business … Who da thunk. ...

Ya'll be safe and be well


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, I would jerk the pump flywheel around a little by hand to see if there's any play in the crankshaft that shouldn't be there. Then do the same with the motor shaft. I would replace the belt just for good measure and replace/clean the intake air filter to prevent any vacuum restriction forming during startup and running.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Yeti,.....I did not test the flywheel on the pump, or the motor shaft either as yet…..I did however take the filter housing apart and clean the small filter that is inside the housing…..That dude is small…about the size of a silver dollar…about 1" or so thick…I blew it out, then washed it good, let it dry, blew it again, and replaced it….I didn't get in the shop today because of other obligations…I plan on checking all that out tomorrow…..I'll let you know what I find….if anything….The belt is just a belt that you can get at Auto Zone, or auto parts store…..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, high overcast, rain, temp spread widening to 9°, 37° to 46°. I dodged PSD (Public School Disease) and the crud from Jerry so far, knock on wood!

Rick, Not sure about all the black crud, but sounds like the motor might have a dead spot in the start winding if it is that type of motor. Can't remember what it is called, but it only has trouble starting when it is lined up with the dead spot. Move it a little and it will start normally.

FWMike, Vacation is vacation, retirement is retirement. Do not confuse them. In retirement you might get too busy to have a vacation and have to return to work to arrange a week or two vacation.

FFBill, I suppose you will be in a ski area. The mountains west of the Cascade range are treacherous in late winter and spring. Avalanche danger is externally high.

We lost 2 snowshoers and 1 snowmobiler with 2 more snowmobilers resuscitated last weekend. The snowmobilers were all together. The snowshoers had locator beacons be conditions were so hazardous the rescuers could not go look for them. The news said they were experienced in the back country. Too bad not experienced enough to know when to stay out. They even had an avalanche warning on I-90. Usually they just do control blasts at night.

GMike, Good luck in your Corn Hole Board venture. Sometimes you just can't escape a reputation. I just had a call from an old customer yesterday. Next month I will be retired 4 years. Fortunately I had to give up my contractor's license to draw my pension. A good excuse and I'm sticking with it. I did get a letter from the union pension saying there is such a shortage of electricians they will pay benefits even if I go back to work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When you pull on the motor shaft a little end play is normal, Rick. vertically and laterally. Should be tight Not sure about the compressor shaft.


----------



## Knockonit

As GM mentioned a cool morning, i finished me errands early and ran up to Preskitt for the day, they had about 5'' of snow, by time i got there around 11am, bulk was melting away, but temps were still in mid 30s', sunny, windy and dang chilly for this desert rat, 
having spent a couple winters in south bend indiana in the early 70s'; me no likey the white stuff, or the cold wind, it gets plenty cold here in the desert for me.

happy hump day
Rj in az


----------



## firefighterontheside

ThanksBob. In general the actual skiing areas don't have too much avalanche danger, but traveling through the area would worry me a little. We will be skiing on piste and not in the back country areas. I'll be careful and heed warnings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U R welcome. The controlled area are totally safe I think. I have never heard of an issue that was not out of bounds. That is the first time I ever remember hearing an avalanche alert on Snoqualmie that was not just a closure for control.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bob (WW)....I appreciate the information and will let you know also what I find, if anything…I know there are 3 keyways (I think…I may have only seen 2), and they looked good and tight….But more to come on further investigation…!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little breezy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 34° with a high of 37° expected. We are under a Winter Storm Advisory which means snow is in the air. They are predicting 3" to 6" of snow around here. Just south of us, they are under a Winter Storm Warning and they are predicting up to 9" of snow. It's hard to believe that yesterday and the day before, we had temps over 60° with lots of sunshine. I'm not worried about the snow though, It will probably be gone by Saturday as temps will be in the 40's for the next few days.

With the weather so nice the last couple of days, I've been working in the shop also I'm trying to finish the pantry all at the same time. The doors were wide open in the shop and the house. The pantry is almost finished, I just have to hang the doors today. My wife is happy with the pantry. But, she's not happy with the house. She informed me that I have to start the next project "Immediately" which is putting down some new flooring. Ugh!!!!! That's hard on this old boys knees. Some day I'll get to play in my shop again.

*Rick*, I know nothing about compressors so, there is no help here. Good Luck.

Well guys, it's almost time for another coffee. So, I'm gonna go wonder around the shop and drink my coffee. I'll see you tomorrow. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Today is my 3rd anniversary of being retired. It was quite nerve racking making the decision, but no regrets retiring early.










Nice way to celebrate. No weather report required.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I can't rememebr what it was on, but I remember having similar black soot on the motor. It turned out to be the winding on the motor burning up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's supposed to clear up some, but right now it's cloudy, windy and spitting rain


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost 20° and should get to upper 30's later. Plenty of sunshine so I will take it.

Looks comfortable Mike.

The Olympics are not over for everyone. This little snowboarded stopped in the shop for a visit yesterday.


----------



## BurlyBob

We were suppose to get 3" of snow last night. It didn't happen. I even spent some time yesterday sharpening my snow shovel. It'll be ready now for whatever happens.

Firewood Mike I retired a little early as well but haven't regretted it. Especially after one conversation with a friend of mine. He told me that he had heard a PA announcement sometime back that he would never have believed after working in the Dept. of Corrections for 20 years. Get this, the Pa announcement was for the inmates, "Last call for Snowcones." That only convinced me I got, while the getting was good.

Mark that's a delightful little visitor you had.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry, everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful (some sun = double wunnerful) day in WW, partly cloudy, temp spread widening to 15°, 35° to 50°.

Mark, that lil' snowboarder looks like a 10 from here.

BBob, Maybe they are trying to bribe them into being good boyz when they get out? They sure need a fix here. There were biz people on TV news last night getting hit hard. One said he was burglarized and vandalized at least 40 or 50 times in the last 3 or 4 months! Car prowls up 33% this year. About all they can do is arrest everyone and release the few that can prove they are victims only and not perpetrators.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 16° now and maybe get to 30 something today. Winter storm watch here for tomorrow night through Sunday night. Maybe get another 6" of snow but at least not below zero temps this time.

A few things to finish on the crib today and I will be ready to start staining. A lot of big pieces to find room for when finishing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At coffee time this morning at 7:20, it was a frosty on the lily, and dew on the punkin' at a cool 32 degrees…Frost on the ground, and on the roof of my neighbor about 100 yards away…..Plenty of bright sun, no clouds at all, and no wind….The high should get to about 57 if the creeks don't rise….!!

I'm still fiddling with my compressor….Drained the water out of the tank yesterday (boy was it rusty, but not a lot…maybe 2 cups or a little more).....cleaned all the junk off, and today I'll take off the old belt, and replace it with a new one…got to get to town first to Auto Zone…This belt has a lot of slack and slop, and isn't turning the pulleys as before…I'm hoping that's all it needs…I checked the armature windings, and what I could see looked o.k. w/o taking the end plate off of the motor….So hopefully some minor maintenance will do the trick….I got my manual out, and I bought it in 2001, so it hasn't had that much use (in my mind).....Not like it running everyday, all day long….

Mark…That is one little cutie you've got there….I remember when mine were that age, and also my grandkids.

Now they are 48 and 45, and the grandkids are all in their 20's…..Dang….am I really that old..??

BurlyBob….Sounds like you made an exit from the corrections department just in time….Nowdays these convicts have it made….3 hots and a cot, tv, radios, computers…..pampered prisoners…!!!

Well gang, that's all I have for now..Time to get started doing something…..Later, y'all…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I have a suspension that a lot of you guys are out of power, due to the bad storms on the East coast….I figure that's why our thread was on the 4th page….or you're extremely busy doing projects and other chores…...If you're dealing with the storm, be very careful…..and be safe..!!!

It was 32 again, and frost on the lily again…..Plenty of sun, no clabber, and no wind again (this is beginning to sound like a repeat of days gone by)...It's 40 right now, and headed towards 60 for the high…..

After a couple of chores this morning, I"ll be getting back to the compressor tune up….Nice and slow…!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I've been fighting a cold or flu or something. I feel fine in the morning and get things done, but in the afternoon and evening I get achey and a headache. I'm hoping that doesn't repeat tonight as I go out to celebrate a birthday, which will be a Tuesday.

Yesterday I stacked a pile of red oak lumber. Next I need to stack some maple, maybe today.

I'm going to buy lots of MDO plywood and poplar on Wednesday to start a bookcase build. I will need some warm weather to spray the paint on them.

Rick, I'm happy to see you getting back in the shop even if it's just to work on equipment.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Sorry to hear you've got the crud…..it's certainly going around….I try and stay away from people if I can, just on that account….Just take it easy, and don't overdo yourself….Plenty of bed rest, if you can…Take drugs..!!! Maybe lay off of working with the wood for a couple of days…it'll be there when you're ready and feeling better….Starting a new project takes a lot out of you when you feel bad….I can attest to that…..Being back in the shop is a good feeling, if like you said, only working on equipment…..Baby steps, and frequent breaks….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rick. I keep thinking I should get to work today, but then I tell myself maybe I should take it easy today.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +67d, 27% RH, breeze @ 4MPH. It is supposed to get down to +39tonight.
The crud is all but gone. It hangs on a good while. In my case over 2 weeks. No cough remedies would surpress it. I even had an RX for codeine and could tell not effect. Some of the Dr's Rx did help after some later in the course of the infection.
I am going to celebrate and go to the shrimp truck and buy a bunch of jumbos.


----------



## Firewood

Today started out a cool 72, but warm and sunny now. As they say, the weather is here, wish you were beautiful. No shop time though in Key West, but we'll be home soon enough and I'll get a project going again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 23° out this morning and maybe get to 30° later. Starting tonight we have a winter storm watch. Maybe up to 8" of wet snow but should stay above zero temps. After it passes us then will get nasty with high winds and maybe more snow depth.

Hope you get feeling good enough to properly celebrate Bill.

Enjoy the shop time Rick. It is all good to be doing the puttering thing.

A bit more finish sanding on the crib / bed project then start staining today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A cool 72?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh…that's right…you're on vacation.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

62 overcast degrees here in San Diego today. A rogue rain cell came through a little while ago and left little moisture behind. They - the ones we know as "they," false prophets that they are - say that there will be a little more moisture this evening. I can hardly wait.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, sorry about all you guys with the crud. Weather here is brisk. colder and windier. The snow never showed and I'm perturbed about that.

Spent the day in the shop getting stiles and rails ready to put the last 8 or 9 doors together. That to has been a series of screw-ups. I can't seem to get the sets out of step. Let me just tell you that this new Jessem router table is a real life saver. I've had to re set up a couple of times. With this system I've been able to dial things so perfectly it would blow your mind away. Yeah, it put a dent in my wallet. But damn, it's really made my life easier.
I know it's going to be an amazing addition to my shop, Crap o"dear it already is!!!

Next on the list is a Jet Helical head combo planer/jointer, a supermax 25" drum sander and a Merc 200hp Jet outboard for the "Duck Banger"!! Guaranteed this summer I'm gonna be smoking on the river!!!


----------



## Festus56

Thought maybe you would get some snow BBob. We are getting some tonight and maybe more tomorrow. We have enough so would send you some back that way if I could.

I agree those router lifts are amazing. Love being able to adjust the height by 1000's of an inch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a 3x wunnerful day in WW, sunny with temp spread widening to 18°, 32° to 50°.

Tough day in the Cascades, 4 dead, one critical air lift and a minor injury. 4 Snowmobilers and 1 skier in avalanches and one teenager hiking icy trails fell 600 feet. Oregon had a couple too.

We were at a home inspection with our daughter today. Getting ready to buy a house. Nice one, no projects for dad except maybe put drawer slides on antique model bath cabinet.

Should be sunny for a few more days ;-)

BBob, Stick in the Mud must be happy with the kitchen if she is letting you loose in all the toy stores at once ;-)

FWMike, I hope your good weather holds. It will probably blow out before it get there but from the looks of the East coast, I think I'll stay here and not get that close. Might get avalanched trying to cross the Cascades anyway.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +37d, RH 90% & calm. It should be a good day to venture out and do some phtoography. It is back to work on Tuesdsday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's beginning to shape up into a nice sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday the sun was out all day long with temps in the 40's and today is shaping up to be the same. However, Snow is on the horizon. The snow that Mark is getting is moving our way, bummer! So, we'll take advantage of what we have for as long as we have it.

Well, I finished up my "Pantry Project" and I'm glad. It was taking too long. Now it's onto another project. We're going to the store today to pick up flooring, Yippee! I'm so excited, I bet you can't tell? Anyways, here's the finish on the pantry. The funny thing is, I've never installed bi-fold doors before and I couldn't understand why they were not level. I thought I screwed up on something so I measured again and again. I finally re-read the directions and found I could adjust the height by the little adjuster screw on the bottom. Dummy Me! And I made the door opening 1/2" wider than I needed. So, I had to add some cove molding around the doors. It made it look better anyway.



















*FF Bill*, sorry to hear your a little under the weather. I hope you get feeling better soon. I don't know if I ever mentioned it before but, I have a friend that had a saw mill and sold it a few years ago. While he had it, he cut up several stacks of lumber of various species. He is still using the lumber he cut up and probably will never run out of lumber for the rest of his life. Which now leads me to ask, will you do the same or will you sell off some of your lumber stash to help finance some of you vices? LOL

Well, I'm outta here for now. The wife wants to hit an estate sale this morning then off to buy some flooring so, I've got to get ready for a road trip. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I could see myself selling it once I have a stock of dried lumber. I will of course keep the best for myself. I hope to have numerous people bring me their logs for sawing. I want to make enough to buy a bigger tractor. I want to build a solar kiln this summer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

It was 39 at coffee time this morning, which as made and ready to consume…Me and the spouse stayed up till about 1:00 a.m. last night watching movies and eating popcorn…lol….It was around 8:30 when I rolled out of the rack…..I felt like someone had dug me up….Back was hurting, and all the usual aches for an elderly guy….!!

Plenty of clabber, as it's supposed to start rain in a bit, and rain through tomorrow night sometime….I've got to hit town in the morning to pick up a new compressor belt, and I'll be done with that project…..Oh yea….the high today will be 56, and no wind…..One note: Things are beginning to green up around the homestead…..!!

Don…That new pantry looks spiffy….Lots of storage room for goods of all kinds….!! Another fantastic job, of course….Hey…if the wife's happy, maybe like BurlyBob, you can get a new toy to play with in the shop…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We are getting some snow but only a couple inches so far. They say maybe up to 8" by tonight. We will see. Is 22° now and maybe get up to 27° later. Should be back to the 30's tomorrow with sunshine.

Pantry looks good Don. Plenty of room to store extra groceries.

Got the crib / bed parts all stained yesterday. Now need to clean up the shop a bit and hope to be able to start spraying finish tomorrow. Here is a couple pics of all the parts.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, here it is another gorgeous day in the cactus patch. It's 62° and rising with puffy clouds putting about and the flag is a fluttering … life is good.

Don, that pantry turned out great, and I'm so glad that you kept the o'head shelf for the cookie jars … nice touch, and good for two hugs from the wifemate. ... And that added piece of molding looks like it should have been there. Read the instructions for the doors huh?

There was a guy that needed to replace the trap on the kitchen sink, so off to the home store to buy the trap. 
as he returned home and started to work the wife asked him if he had read the directions … Well he scoffed and said that "it only goes in one way", "Don't need no stinkin' instructions" ... Well about a half hour later with the new trap installed. the husband turned on the water and watched it build up in the sink … Alas in full despair, he disassembled the trap, removed the instructions and reassembled the trap and mopped up allot of slopped water.

BBob: I made a bunch of doors for a shop cabinet and as I screwed in the pocket hole screws, each and every stile cracked … (well it's a shop project it's OK) ... later on I re read the instructions for the Kreg Jig and it plainly says to use the clamp on the stile during assembly to avoid cracking … As I sit here eating crow …

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and please, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow.

Mike, I've heard that crow isn't too bad if you marinate it well.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's another sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. However, the temps are not as nice as I would like. The temp is 27° and the high will be 34°. The sky's will remain cloudless for the rest of the day but, they will start moving in tomorrow with lots of snow.

The wife and I went to another estate sale yesterday and I picked up another hand plane. It is called a Worth and I found out later it is a cheap plane, so I call it a "worthless". I paid $8.00 for it and it's probably worth only $5.00. Oh well, live and learn. LOL But, on my way home, a friend called me and asked me to stop at his house as he had something for me. When I got there, he presented me with a Stanley #135 Liberty Bell Transitional Plane. It's worn a bit but, it's beautiful to me.










*G Mike*, you got me! Actually I did read the directions but, not the part that I should have read I guess. But, Guys like us don't need instructions, right? LOL And yes, my wife likes collecting Cookie Jars.

*Mark*, that is one smart looking baby crib. Very nice.

*Rick*, I don't think making my wife happy by making things for her will work. She let's me buy my hand planes one at a time, but I can't compete with here. We also bought a bunch of Rose dishes for here at the same estate sale for $250 and now I have to make a China cabinet for the dishes. It never ends!

I guess I'm gonna get outta here for now. I've got more running around to do for the wife. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Already up to 30° and only about an inch of snow overnight. Hope we are done with it for awhile. That was about 8" total for this go around. Needs to melt some now.

Nice plane Don. I need a friend like you have.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cool, wet, and crummy outside. A perfect Monday. It's in the low 40s right now, probably not going to get much warmer with the cloud cover and it'll be dark when I leave the salt mine tonight. Yay Monday…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that pantry turned out beautiful and Mark that's a real nice looking crib.

It's a beautiful sunshiny day here. "Stick in the Mud", is all excited the countertop guys show up around to install the quartz counter top. I'm headed to the shop to start the last glue ups for 8-9 raised panel doors.

It's warming up here so I'm thinking I'll be on landmine patrol later today. Snow pack hit 78% of average. Seeing as we're suppose to get some rain/snow showers next week it hopefully will improve upwards. Shouldn't be much snow on the valley floor but hopefully a lot more up high.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

Just back from town after running several errands and doing chores with the spouse…Picked up my compressor belt at Auto Zone, then headed to the tax office to pay that yearly dun to the county for the privilege of living here, then we had a Subway sandwich, and headed to the grocery store for a bill of grub…..I'm wore out now..!! Gonna have to grqb a nap here directly…Rest my weary bones and back…..Don't know what the early morning temp was when we left, but it warmed up nicely this afternoon….Partly clabber, and 67 degrees, and a threat of rain…..It prolly ain't gonna happen…..!!

Mark….That's one sweet looking crib…The cribrat will enjoy that just fine…..Looks plenty big for growing room..

Don…Another nice plane you have there….You should be getting "plane poor" by now….I've never been too much of a plane collector, as I'm not a hand tool person…..I'm a power tool junky…..!!! But I do have 5-6 that my m-I-l gave me and I reconditioned them…..Then made the plane till…..They are just to look at and take up space. And on the worthless one you got, you just don't know about it till you get it….It's a guessing game then….!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 30° and is supposed to reach 36° today. The snow we were gonna get is moving to the north of us and I'm glad. They got clobbered up north where I used to live. But, I'll still have to endure the cold.

First off,* "Happy Birthday FF Bill"!* I needed to get that out of the way so I wouldn't forget before I closed.

My wife and I went to "Menards" store yesterday to buy the flooring we've been wanting. However, when we got there, the price has went up since Saturday. On Saturday, the price was $1.49 per ft. Yesterday, they were having an 11% off sale (rebate only) on everything in the store but the price was $1.79 per ft. Sure the sale price would bring it back down to $1.59 but, it's in rebate form. Pretty crappy! We obviously didn't buy and when my wife returned home, she sent them a blistering review to corporate headquarters and on FB. I don't think it will do any good, but she felt better.

*Burly Bob*, I'll bet your wife is getting pretty excited to get here kitchen back in order. My wife was pretty happy to get the pantry done and all the grocery's back where they belonged.

*Mark*, you're right, everyone should have a friend like I've got. He buys it for me and won't take any money for it. If the plane was in pristine condition, it would be worth upwards of $150 but, it's worth more to me just because he gave it to me.

Well boys, I'm gonna head out to get some things done today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 27° and cloudy here but no snow. Melted the streets good yesterday and hope it does more today.

Got the crib / bed finish all aprayed yesterday. Now to check it all over and do a trial assembly to make sure all the parts match up. Then try to find a safe place to keep it until it can get delivered. I added up my notes and found out I have a round 70 hrs. in that build.

Don I do have a couple neighbors that are really happy when I plow their sidewalks and driveways in the winter. One said as soon as the snow melts and he can get to his storage shed he has an old tablesaw and radial arm saw to give me. Says they work good just do not use them and thought I should have them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I forgot to look see at the early morning temp…I think it was around close to 40, with plenty of sun, and winds at 17 mph, gusting to 35+...it's plenty breezy out there…..The high will be 56…I think a cool front is trying to move in, as the temps will start falling to about 30 to 31 in the morning….Got my compressor belt put on, and everything adjusted and cleaned up…..Running like a Singer sewing machine..!!! More to come later..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another 3x wunnerful day in WW, sunny with temp spread widening to 20°, 33° to 53°. Weatherman reneged on the sunny week. He subbed a cloudy, rainy day yesterday ;-(

That crib / bed does look good. How do you charge for things like that so a young family can afford it?

Don, Plane pals like that are hard to come by ;-)

Rick, I just noticed you are up to 742 posts. You'll have another 10k in no time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man I was busy today. No calls just admin. It started out sunny and warm this morning and we had blowing snow squalls this afternoon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy here in Mid-Michigan. Looks like we may have received about 2-3" of that white stuff. By this weekend, it will be gone as the temps will be on the rise. Today's temp is 30° and is supposed to get up to 34°.

Spent the day yesterday working in the shop putting up the last of the OSB on the walls and making a plane till. Today, I need to clean up my mess. I hate a disorganized shop, it drives me nuts trying to find something and it's buried under something. I'm getting close to taking some final pictures for your entertainment.

*Rick*, do you think that belt took care of the problem?

Well, I think I'm gonna get outta here and have another coffee with my wife before heading to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine out for the third day in a row. I like it. In the teens now but warming up to the mid 30's. Maybe up to the 40's by Thursday.

Glad you are getting your shop the way you want it Don. I am like you and the others, have to stop sometimes and just clean up a bit so I can find tools and not have to work around extra things.

Bob in WW that is one of my hardest decisions. I need to still make some money to pay bills but hate to charge family what it is really worth. This crib / bed will be used for 20 yrs or more so they will not need to get something different in a few years as the child grows up. I am donating about 25% of the total and the Grandparents of the baby are helping with at least that much more so will not cost the parents so much. Still will be more than buying a cheap pressboard one but this one will / should last a lifetime with proper care. If it was just a commissioned project would be around $2,000.00 or more for the complete set. Am fortunate that my family knows and appreciates the quality I try for and do not mind paying a little extra.

Spent most of yesterday setting the crib up in each configuration and taking pictures. Have a folder of over 100 pictures of the build and finished product. Really should be a two person job but made some setup blocks to hold parts until I got the bolts in. I am real happy with the way it turned out. One of my best finish jobs to date. Need to decide when to deliver it now. Hoping for really nice weather from here to SD because I have to haul in my pickup flatbed. Really do not want to have to pull the enclosed toy hauler if not needed.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to the smell of coffee brewing, looked out the kitchen window, and the thermometer said 34…..Plenty of cloud cover, no sun, but still pretty windy….The high will get to (?) 47…..No rain, no snow, no nothing…..!!!

Bob (WW).....The weather post seems to keep growing, just like weeds….. I guess as long as everyone likes doing it, along with related stories about projects, etc., then we might make another 10,000..I always enjoy the weather reports, along with stories…..!!!

Bill….I can't believe you had snow squalls up your way…We had nothing down here but very high winds….and the temps are still chilly, but not too bad…..!! Cool mornings and warmer daytime temps are upon us..!!!

Don….The tune up on the compressor helped immensely, and yes, the old belt was stretched about 1/4-1/2", which made it slip on the small drive pulley…My compressor is about 18 years old..The new belt I got was the same size, but I had to loosen the motor hold down screws and push it away from the pump housing to make it tight….The belt on a compressor does not need to flex more than a 1/2"....too loose…it slips…..too tight, and you could burn out or damage the bearings in the motor…...it could also damage the pump housing the piston, etc…..just remember to keep the pulleys in line with one another so the belt rides smooth in the grooves…..lol….!! And guys, DON'T FORGET TO DRAIN THE WATER OUT OF THE TANK…...If you use your compressor a lot, drain it at least once a week….!! Water buildup in the tank, and you'll see water and/or vapor spray coming out of the hose…..!! Just a friendly reminder to all my weather buds…!!!

Mark…..Be sure and post some flix of the finished crib….I think we'd all like to see them….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Here are some pics. The crib, the toddler conversion and the full bed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 mostly cloudy degrees today here in a snowless San Diego.

Mark, that's a truly great looking crib/bed. Well done.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark that's a fantastic looking crib.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks guys. I wish the pictures would bring out the color better. It looks better in person for sure.


----------



## Bonka

It is the dryest I can recall. RH 24% in Fl. Makes for nose bleeds.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Right here before grub time, and thought I'd give a shout out to you on such a great job on the baby crib, bed, etc. A beautiful job indeed, Mark….that's prolly one endeavor I wouldn't want to tackle…..just because I wouldn't know where to start, and my back wouldn't hold up to that job….Fantastic job, sir, on a well deserved project…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It only got up to 37 degrees here today. Some snow flurries around this AM.
I went to two Menards to get 8 sheets of 3/4" MDO and 6 sheets of 1/4 mdf. Then I went to a hardwood supplier and bought 140 bf of poplar. Now I need to build some bookcases. I need more MDO, but that was all they had. Next time I need to plan ahead better.

Came home to find that foxes have eaten 5 of my chickens. I'm going fox hunting, but I don't have a horse or hounds. I do have a 30-30 and a rabbit squealing sound on my phone. Dad is gonna bring a 12 ga.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowing and blowing here in Mid-Michigan. This weather just proves you can't trust the weatherman. Two days ago, there was only one day of light snow and the rest of the week was all sunshine. Yesterday we got almost 3" of snow and we are getting hammered today and it's not going to quit anytime soon. The temp is 24° with a high of 34° forecast. The winds are clocking at 17 mph so the snow is really blowing.

Yesterday I finished up the plane till and antique tool shelving and cleaned up the shop a little. Some of you saw the pics on FB. Here is one for the rest of you.










*Mark*, you chose a topic that I can relate too. I have a hard time charging people the appropriate cost of an item. They expect me to make it for close to nothing and want me to throw in the materials for free. No one seems to understand what goes into making a project or the cost of materials. Of course, I'm also guilty of undercharging too. I had one lady who "corrected" me on a price on an item I made for her. I was going to charge her $75 for the item and she told me it was worth more, so she paid me $100. I know making things is therapeutic for me, but it also cost me in time and materials too. Anyway, that's my 2 cents worth. BTW, that is one nice bed you made. Great job my friend.

Well, it's time to finish off the pot of coffee and head out to the shop for a while. I want to get some shop time in before my wife makes me go on a road trip with her. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got a little over an inch of the Stuff No One Wants last night and for once the township did the right thing and didn't salt allowing licensed drivers to exercise a little of the ever diminishing reason and accountability we're all supposed to have. The only negative was the school bus was late but apparently enough fragile cupcakes complained and they salted just in time to let the sun do 98% of the work for them. I'm sure ford, goberment motors, fiat, honda, toyota, nissan, kia and the rest appreciate their efforts in unnecessarily making sure the tax payer's vehicles will have to be replaced just a little bit sooner. I guess reason and accountability can be avoided if you work for the right people!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already above 30° here early. Should be another nice day. Planning on delivering the crib to SD tomorrow. Should be nice couple days for a road trip.

That is a nice collection of plans Don and a nice till to store them.


----------



## BurlyBob

YETI, I want that stuff!!! Send it to me!!! PLEASE!! My snow pack is only at 78% of average. I want more snow. Especially since we didn't get in the winter. I'll take it all with a smile.

Good news. I'm down to my last few cabinet doors. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get the scalloped doors cut, routed and glued up tomorrow. If I give them 5-6 days to dry after Danish oil I might be able to spray on Wednesday and hang them over the weekend. It'll be over and done! Finally!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it was cool, but nice today. I started out the day hunting for foxes, but I didn't see any. They have killed 5 chickens this week. 
Tomorrow will be warmer, but cloudy and breezy. They say it will feel cold. We'll see. I'll be running the mill most of the day.
I don't like to bid projects. I just like to work for a nice wage and count the hours. When I have to bid, I estimate the hours and charge 50% more than my normal rate. Even then, I give a price range and not a definite price.
Do any of you guys have a track saw. I'm gonna buy one. I'm leaning toward the Makita. Looks like it will cost around 500 with the tracks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A marginal day in WW, wet, gloomy, 40 to 52°. Should be sunny and 70s early next week ;-)

You can have some of ours BBob. Another winter storm warning for the pass with a couple more feet = more flooding in another month or 2. Did I ever say why I would never live in a valley here? Wonder why anyone does?

Mark, I guess you have a good pricing system. You're still in biz ;-) That set looks great!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I'm much later today posting, as I was out of pocket all day doing stuff…..It was a cool start at coffee time this morning….it was ?......I don't know…...!! Plenty of sun, no wind, and no clouds to speak of….The high got to 54…..I do know that…!! Right now it's 48 and partly clabbered, and the low will get to 34, and a high of 68 tomorrow…..!! Son that's fishing weather…!! Wish I was going…!!

Don…That's a sweet collection of planes you have….You've been collecting a while now…..All sweet planes need a sweet till to rest in….And you came through on that deal. too….By the way, I think I forgot to tell you that the pantry (I call them cubby holes) turned out great…..Fine form as usual….!!!

Bill….Sorry to hear you lost 5 cluckers…Were they laying hens or roosters..or both..? If they were hens, you'll be missing some good eggs for breakfast….!! Hope the foxes don't come back….Can't afford to loose more cacklers..!! Too bad you couldn't put a bullet in a fox….!! And no, I don't have a track saw…..I just use a jig I made to cross cut big sheets of ply…..But I'm seriously thinking about getting a 12" sliding compound miter saw…Do you have one of those.? It'll replace my radial arm saw, which still works great….I guess I need to sell it….Those track saws are costly, huh..? Like anything these days….Nothing's cheap, if it's good…!! Those are good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, It might be easier to trap them. Traps work 27/4 ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, WWBob has it right, I think. As he said, traps work 27/4.

I've caught a fox or two myself. Most were redheads, but there were some blondes and brunettes, too. Why I remember this one time when …


----------



## firefighterontheside

27 hours a day….4 days a week? Are you sure?


----------



## dawsonbob

Oops! Should have been seven. Seven days a week.

See what happens when you get old?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, 27/4 ~ 14 years later and I'm still having Topamax moments! Oh well, at least it isn't every word I type like it was for the first 3 years.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm seriously getting ready to pull the trigger on a couple of power tools. I'm still researching a supermax 25 110/ drum sander. Anyone have an opinion about that unit. A good friend is counseling against it due to the saw dust. I'm getting spoiled by my friends wide belt sander. I spent at an hour today using it. The result were wonderful and probably saved me 2-3 hours.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Off to a fun-filled day at the VA today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 21 partly cloudy deg when I first went out. Now it's getting cloudy and will reach 50 deg. No rain, so it will be a good sawmill day.
BBob, I know nothing of the supermax. Dust collection is a problem with these sanders in general.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another 2" of white crap fell last night, uuhg. Bob, you can have it all we just need to figure out how to send it there, pipeline maybe?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another snowy day here in Mid-Michigan. The snow is beginning to ease up a bit today. Last nights news reported that this has been the 7th snowiest seasons in the last 100 years since they have been keeping records. Why me? Why not *Burly Bob*, who wants the stuff? Oh yea, BTW, the temp is 28° with a high of 32° forecast.

I went out to the shop yesterday and cleaned up a little more. But, I wanted to get re-aquainted with my lathe so I made a couple of chisel handles for a couple of chisels I bought recently at estate sales. They turned out pretty good. My son wants me to make a couple of gear shift knobs for an upcoming car/art show he is putting on. I'm gonna try, but how do you make something round on a lathe? That's gonna be tough!

*FF Bill*, I have a track saw that I bought some 20 years ago from a company that I think is still in business but, don't make the track any longer. The company name is PSI Woodworking. I use it all the time when I'm using sheet goods. I love it and probably will never get rid of it. At the time, I think it cost me around $75. That's cheap compared to today's prices.

I've used live traps before to catch animals and it works pretty good. The tough part is letting them go. I don't like to get bitten so, I have to shoot them in the cage. Sorry to those who care but, skunks are nasty critters!!!!! Specially when they get in your shop and won't leave.

Well I think it's time to get heading out to the shop and try my hand at making balls on the lathe. Sounds scary don't it? So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 50's today. By Sunday it might even get to 60 with sunshine.

Speaking of trapping. I'm thinking about a pigeon trap to get rid of these Eurasian banded doves. They're an invasive species and just as worthless as pigeons. All they do is eat, crap and make annoying noise. They might make for some amusing target practice. I use to trap pigeons for dog training. Sadly I don't have that dog anymore.

Tackling the last 8 raised panels today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to the smell of coffee….again….Waited till it was done, then crawled out of the rack….It was 40 then, with partly clabbered skies, and partly sunny, too….? I call it a half and half day…!! The high will get to a nice 67 degrees….Maybe some rain moving in on Saturday…..Nothing else to tell, so I'm outta here…..!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW under sunny skies, 32 to 50.

I don't know about th sander either BBob, but I think I would have it on wheels, roll it outside, put a big fan in the shop for positive pressure and sand away ;-) It is not hazmat and totally biodegradable.


----------



## Grumpymike

I have my sander hooked up to a dust separator and a shop vac and it sucks up all the dust …Gotta clean the vac filter a bit more often, but no big deal.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Again I forgot to looks at the temp when I rose for coffee…It's 55 now, and partly clabbered…....

The high will get to 60, and prolly stay partly clabbered over most of the day…..We have a chance for some isolated thunderstorms later tonight…Rain chance is 30%, going up to 60% later on…...I'm done for now..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sun shiny day here and a bit brisk at 36. It's suppose to get up to the mid 50's. Just came in to warm up my hands. I've been sanding raised panels on the driveway. Humidity is up around 70% so the cold hits a little quicker.

Should have the last cabinet doors in the clamps by noon.

WWBob, I'm pretty sure I'm going to pull the trigger on that drum sander. It's from that outfit near you in Auburn. Their prices are pretty good and they offer free shipping. It's got a 1 3/4hp motor, 110v. Also going to get that jet combo planer/jointer with a helical head. Those should really trick out my shop!

Everybody have a great day!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like y'all were all busy yesterday while we were gone. 43° here and sunshine this morning. A lot better than our trip home late last night. About 60 miles of some of the worst roads and visibility I have been in.

Was a long day. Long, Happy, Sad, Tiring, 850 mile, all at once. Got the crib / bed delivered to a very happy Niece and her new family. Sweet little baby girl who owns it now. While we were there we got a call that my BIL passed away. He has been dealing with ALS for about 5 years. So we spent some time with my sister and her family. They have a new 3 day old Granddaughter who got to see him about an hour before he died. Needed to come home to get a couple things taken care of so we can go back in a few days. Was almost a 6 hr. trip which normally is only 5hrs.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

62 rainy degrees here in San Diego today. Yep, rain. Just started.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out and the temps are on the rise finally. The temp is 21° heading to 35° today. It's one of those good news/bad news kinda days. Here's the bad news, we may be getting some snow again. They are calling for a couple of inches late today. The snow was melting pretty good yesterday but, now the new snow is coming. The good news is by this coming weekend it's gonna warm up to 50. We'll see, you know how correct the weather department is!

Boy did I have a rough start to the day. I woke up thinking it was time to get up and I read the clock wrong. I got up an hour earlier than I usually do and couldn't go back to sleep. I got to work a little in the shop yesterday but it was kinda cold so I had to come in and warm up. Of course, while I was in the house, I fell asleep watching TV. Didn't get much done after that.

*Mark*, sorry to hear about the passing of your BIL. It's never a good day when that kind of thing happens.

Burly Bob, you're sanding those doors in your driveway in the cold? That's bold. My hat's off to you my friend.

Well, I've got the heat running out in the shop so I better head out there while the getting is good. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

70d, RH67% slight breeze. Beautiful day in NE FL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Don, did you know today is daylight savings time?

Today we are gonna have some weird snow. It's supposed to snow hard at 39° and maybe get 3 inches of slushy snow on the grass.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it rained a little last night. Suppose to hit high 50's today and maybe 60 tomorrow.

My condolences Mark.

Pulling doors from clamps today and gluing the last 4. I'm already starting to ponder the next project after my vacation from woodworking. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a pirate treasure toy box for my grandson's birthday and a few shop projects.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I'm glad I remembered to set the clocks ahead one hour last night before bedtime…..Almost forgot it was daylight savings time…!! Set the coffee maker ahead an hour, and I woke up an hour later…But the coffee was made…..Looked out and it was 44 with lots of clabber, and it still is…..It was supposed to rain last night, but that didn't happen (I figured it wouldn't)...The high will get to 54, so kind of a nice cool day….

Went to the hardware store yesterday and picked up some air hose fittings for a 50' hose I've had for years…I will put those on today, so with the 50' I've got on my hose reel, that'll giver me 100' if I need it….And a new drain -type plug for my compressor….It'll replace the old one..!! I'm still thinking about re-doing my chop saw and radial arm station….If I get a new sliding miter saw, I'll make new fences and stops with the Kreg Top Trak system…..Get rid of my radial saw and old chop saw…I've had both since 1985, but both still work great….I just need to get more modern…..and update my machines…..!!

Mark…..Really sorry to hear of your brother-in-law's passing….Loosing a family member is never easy, or a good friend….Sounds like you had a fast and furious trip…...Just be careful on those nasty roads up there…..

Bill…..Snow…? I haven't heard any reports for snow up your way, but I haven't looked at any weather for that area in a good while…..That seems weird….Who knows…we may get a snow storm down here too…It snowed here one year March 17th…..!!! So anything's possible…...!!

That's all I have for now…Heading to the shop to repair that hose and replace the drain valve….Later, y'all..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's snowing now, but it's melting as it hits the ground. I guess if it really comes down hard something might accumulate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowflakes the size of hamsters.


----------



## dawsonbob

A greatly good morning to everyone,

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It did rain yesterday. Supposed to rain more this coming week.

Mark, sorry to hear about your BIL.

Bill, "Snowflakes the size of hamsters," huh? Are they cute, furry snowflakes? Did you get pics?

Does anybody really know what time it is
Does anybody really care…

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Firewood

Well, we got back from Florida on Tuesday. Not without some excitement though. I ended up in the ER in Key West with some vision issues. Vthey took a CT and sent me to the eye institute in Miami. Since I've been home I was back to the eye institute in Milwaukee where they lasered a small tear in my retina (that was a bucket of fun - NOT!). So now I'm looking through what resembles a jar of swamp water. Oh, and yeah, it is my dominant eye.

Mark - sorry to hear about your BIL.

The weather here today was lower 40's. Not much more to say about it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry to hear about your eye problem. That really sucks. I hope it will heal well for you. Keep us updated
.
I had cataracts replaced 10 years ago and have developed floaters. I got use to them after a while. The Doctor told me that a retina issue was possible down the road. The floaters only became a problem while duck hunting for a few years. I would mistake them for birds.

Bill that snow sounds wonderful, truly wonderful!. All our snow will be gone tomorrow, sadly.

Tomorrow is suppose to be 60 and sunny.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly start to the day again here in Mid-Michigan. The snow showers are knocking on our doorstep. We're expecting up to 3" of white stuff. The early report was 1 to 2" of snow and now they are calling for over 3" of snow. I don't think they really know for sure. The temp is 25° and expect to reach 35°.

We are leaving early today to attend a tax meeting this morning to discuss our property taxes. Oh Joy! It looks like they jerked our taxes up since we bought the place and we have to pay more now. So, we're gonna go argue with our city fathers about it.

*FF Bill*, I know it was daylight savings time but not for another day. I kinda jumped the gun. LOL

*Wis Mike*, Sorry about your eye problems. It's not fun to go to the hospital on you vacation. I hope things get better.

*Burly Bob*, I have just one question, how much ammo did you waste on "floaters"? LOL

Well I've got to get ready to go to city hall. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 34 at get up time, and coffee time….Seriously clabbered over, and looks like rain, but I ain't counting on it…..It's 37 right now, and the high will get to 51…...maybe…!! I got the new parts for my air bose put on yesterday, and I bought a new type of drain plug to put in yet…..It's gonna be a lot better than the "winged " type that they put on at the factory…...!!

Mike…..That sucks to have to have health issues at home, but especially when you're on vacation, and far from home….I hope you can get it taken care of, and get back on track soon….Swamp water, huh..? I think I drank something like that in Viet Nam…...lol….!! Nasty…!! Now on to the healing…!!

Don….I hope you get your tax situation worked out….Nothing like giving your $$$ away for crap like that….I'm property tax exempt, so I'm lucky to get that break…..Here in Arkansas they also have a personal property tax, but I'm exempt from that, too….I'm very fortunate for the exemptions…!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still only 33° now but should get to mid 40's later. Nice sunshine so it feels nice outside.

Back to work, have a lot to do in the next couple days. I was asked to build an urn so that takes priority now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another 3x wunnerful day in WW, sunny with temp spread widening to 20°, 50° to 70°. Spring has sprung. I was helping that the Cascade MountainMen muzzleloading show this weekend. It is the 2nd biggest in the US and the biggest west of the Mississippi. This was our+ 40th year. Hard to believe I have been doing that for nearly 50 years. Not as many Davy Crockett fans looking for flintlocks as there were 20 or 30 years ago. Just like woodworking, everyone going high tech getting away from traditional values.

Mark, Sincere condolences for your BIL passing.

Mike, Sorry to hear about your eye problem. Did they say what caused it?

BBob, I guess they are still in the same place. I haven't been there for a few years. No room for more stuff in the garage ;-( I need a start over. ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Still snowless.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

35° and partly sunny. I'm sitting in the office, wish I was in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

70 overcast degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I guess everyone was busy with projects / chores, as I found us way back on Page 4…...I was entertained by my Yankee neighbor this morning for 2 hours….Uugg!! I needed to do a thing or two, but to no evail….It was 27 this morning at java time, and frost on the lily and rooftops…..It's 49 now with bright sun, no wind, and going up to 54 for a high…The low will dip again in the morning to 29-30…More frost, sounds like….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Looks like I missed a day. We had no accumulation from snow. It was too warm.
Today is just peachy. Started cold, but now up to about 50 I think. Good for cutting plywood in the garage.
This morning I went and picked up a load of walnut logs. I'm seriously gonna have to sell some walnut.
I'm happy to be starting 16 days off from work with an 8 day trip in the middle. Gives me time to work on bookcases and go skiing.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. Today is a bit cooler with temps in the low 30's. We've had some snow showers but no accumulation.

The issue with my eye is mainly due to a vitreous separation. As you age (we all know something about that), the gel in you eye begins to liquify. This causes the separation from the retina. That in itself is not a huge deal and doesn't cause any degradation in vision, but can tear or detach the retina. And that's all I know about that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a not so wunnerful day in WW, 44, rain, yuck! Should be back to wunnerful day sin the 60s for the next week or so starting tomorrow.

FWMike, I guess we all know about the age issues. Makes me wonder why anyone would want to live forever without finding the Fountain of Youth? They gave me little wrinkles in the center of the retina in both eyes. They say I am still 20/15 corrected, but I can tell the difference in clarity sometimes and my eyes get tired quicker than pre-wrinkle. Nothing can be done but make them worse. Where I notice it most is shooting iron sights, can't do it anymore. I'm not complaining. I was in Best Buy asking where something was located a couple months ago. A 30 something with glasses on pointed me in a direction and I asked if he meant by a sign and mentioned what it said. He said he didn't know. All he saw was the color of the signs in that area ;-( My wife sees a tree and I see the leaves shaking in the breeze ;-)

What does your Yankee neighbor do for entertainment, Rick?


----------



## Rick Dennington

He mainly comes over here and pesters me….lol..!! Their house is about 100 yards from mine, and across the ditch, which my land runs up next to his house …..he's actually a decent guy, just talks all the time….!! He lives in Sparta, Illinois, and has a wood shop too…. Plays music with his band, and drinks beer…a lot of beer..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A really nice day here, was 25° early but made the upper 40's this afternoon. Bright sunshine and no wind. Tomorrow should be even better. Going to get rid of the snowpiles if this keeps up.

Been a busy couple days in the shop. Several projects were already in the works and then I was asked to make an urn for my BIL. My sis wanted it made with barnwood from their old house. Was a challenge to make a nice box with old warped wood but I finished it today.

Only a couple raised panel doors to finish tomorrow and I will be caught up for a bit. Have some custom Etsy orders to do but they know I will be gone for family business for a few days.


----------



## Bonka

March has become Feb. It is +37d, 97% RH with a 4-5 MPH breeze.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another frosty morning here in Mid-Michigan. Although it's cold out, the sun is supposed to shine today, I hope. Spring is struggling to show up around here. The temp here this morning is 22° with a wind speed of 10 mph which makes it feel like 11 degrees. The high for today is supposed to reach 38°. The last couple of days we got another 2-3" of new snow. I'm getting kinda tired of this stuff. Even the weather guys are are getting tired of it as well.

As you may recall, we were having our pricing issues with Menards concerning the "sale" price on the flooring. My wife sent a message to the corporate office to discuss the misleading pricing issues. The Supreme flooring manager insists the flooring cost is and has always been $1.79 a ft. We went back to Menards yesterday after the "sale" and found the cost of the flooring back down to $1.49 a ft. So, while we were there, we bought what we needed and brought it home. Now the fun begins, tearing up the old floor and putting down the new floor. Oh joy!

I've been eyeballing the G-3 Nova wood chuck for my lathe. I want a new one but am not sure if this is the one I want. I've got to pull the trigger and just get one. Any of you guys know anything about these wood chucks? I could sure use your counseling.

*FF Bill*, sounds like your are having a wonderful problem. Too much wood! And Walnut to boot! Lucky guy.

I guess it's time to close for now and get ready to start ripping and tearing. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 25° now and should get into the 50's later. A couple nice days before the snow returns on Friday.

Don I have a Nova chuck with several accessory jaws. I love it. Works great for me. I can hold about any size stock and bowl turning is fun now without using a faceplate. Mine is the Midi chuck. Have 3 sizes of jaws, the center spur and the cole jaws with the accessory jaw buffer set. I just need time to use it more. Have not had time or any orders to use the lathe for several months now.

I wish I was closer Bill. I would love to help with your walnut surplus problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the only woodchucks I know anything about are large brown rodents.

Yes, I do have a wood problem, but it's a good one. Now I want a maple problem.
Mark, it's not that far.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I agree with Don. You be one lucky guy with that walnut problem!

It started raining last night around 9pm and kept up a gentle shower most of the night.

I've got in mind to do a little tool maintenance for the next few days, some serious garage and organizing.


----------



## Festus56

Bill, If you drove to your ski vacation you could just bring a load with you. We are on the way you know.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

60 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It was supposed to rain last night, but this is San Diego and, well, you know, maybe some other time.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a little artsy fartsy today and knocked out a couple of these. I posted it on the projects. It was an amusing little thing to put together. Like I said on the project, I used the same cross buck Technique I learned in France a few years back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I like to drive everywhere, but driving to Vancouver is a long drive for a ski trip. Maybe I can drop frommthe plane.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little rain early this morning and 33°. Still up in the mid 40's later. Bright sunshine now so may get rid of more of the icy snow piles we still have.

I like that BBob. Pretty creative.

Guess I will have to find another way Bill. I do not want to dodge walnut falling from the sky.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all,

60 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. A tiny bit of rain overnight.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon pards,

Today is like an Indian summer day….It was 55 at late coffee time this a.m. I slept in late cause I have an electrician coming around 4:00, which would interrupt my nap time, so that's why….he's replacing a couple of ballists in my ceiling lights in my shop, plus replacing a few bulbs that are on the fritz….flickering like crazy, and it drives me nuts…..also putting up new motion detector lights on the outside of my shop….Why don't you do it, you ask? Because I can't climb a ladder with my bad back, plus I'd rather leave it to a professional to get the job done right….After all, I have plenty of money…..lol…!! And the high will get to 76…plenty of sun, no wind, and that's all I have to say about that…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother did today start off a little different. I got up around 0200 butt crack of something for a latrine call. It was snowing. I laid awake planning all sorts of things . "Stick in the Mud", left for the office and I finally crawled out the fart sack around 0830. The cookie dusting snow was gone. First things first, coffee and the latrine. 3 cups of coffee later and I'm functioning at a reasonably close to normal level, except I need another latrine call.

I was kicking the idea around the idea of starting a whole new topic. Different nomenclature the military have for the same things. Another thing we all might find interesting in the changing of terminology over the decades. I was a Cold War child, born on a USAF base in France and raised on bases across the country. Memories I cherish !Brother, have things changed since my Dad retired. Barracks in the USAF no longer exist… they are now called Dorms!!!

I just thought it might be fun to reminisce, learn and extend my appreciation to those of you who have served. Thank you sincerely for giving me the opportunity to live the blessed life that I have experienced.

As always my best,
Burly Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the sun is shinning but the temps are still a little cool for me here in Mid-Michigan. The sun finally broke through the overlay of clouds and it looks like we will have ample sunshine for the next several days. The temp is 21° with a high of 35° forecast for today. It's a little to cool for me yet, but it's better than sub-zero temps. The storms are making there way through the central states so, be careful my friends in the bread basket of America.

*Burly Bob*, I like your "artsy-fartsy" project you made. It's cute and clever.

I've been working on my flooring job lately and man, I've found some sore spots. Not on the floor, but on my body. I'm 65 and having issues getting on my knees and getting back up to cut pieces of the flooring. I woke up this morning with no aches or pains except in one area, my butt cheeks! I have a hard time sitting. Those muscles are talking to me constantly. But, I'll be at it soon again.



















The first photo shows the flooring getting ripped up and the second shows the new floor in place. That's about 4 hours worth of work so far with lot's of breaks too.

My wife and I have been watching at night the "Netflix" show "Flint town". Have any of you guys seen it yet? It's pretty interesting. That city is in my county an I've watch that city deteriorate over the years. In some places it looks like a great turn around, but in others, it's a big cancer rotting the city.

Well guys, it's time to get busy and rip and tear some more floors. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Ready to head out. 32° and some rain here. Will be snow closer to SD. Should be fun. Hope to b back late tomorrow night after the service, have to se how that works out.


----------



## BurlyBob

Woke up to a little snow this morning. Only a cookie dusting and It's certain to be gone by noon.
Spending my time in the shop sharpening chisels and plane irons. Got all the chisels done and 4 plane irons. Only 2 dozen more to go!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

it was a pleasant morning as I rose for my morning sheep dip….A little rain fell sometimes during the wee hours of the morning, cause my driveway was wet…that's pretty good proof something went on…!!!! It was 56 with partly clabbered skies, and as the day is progressing, it's more clabbered now, and looks like rain is on it's way…..The high will be 68…...and the temp is perfect for "fat boy weather"......!! Not too cold…not too hot…just right…..I'd take 70 degrees all year long if it would stay that way…..NOT.!! Before long, it'll be so hot you can fry an egg on the concrete…..But that's a couple of months away, yet…...!!!

I've started laying out some plans / designs for a new (actually a replacement to the one I have now) cordless drill charging station….I want it to hold 6 drills, 6 chargers, and 3-4 tubs of sq. head screws….and a power strip mounted on the outside of one side…..at least 6-7 plugs-ins there…..Making it out of 3/4" Birch ply and maybe some hardwood (?)......It's in the rough right now…. Also bought a new-type drain plug for my compressor which I will put in when I can…...I have to think about my shoulder and back….!!!

Don…..The floor is looking good, bud…..I know exactly how you feel about spending time on your knees, and that up and down motion….I can't get on my knees anymore, cause of these sorry knee replacements…..hip and ankles, too….So….anything major I have to hire done….Yesterday my electrician came and put in new ballists for my shop lights, and 2 new motion lights, and changed out some burned out bulbs in the lights…..It sucks being me…!!!!! And I have seen that show Flint Town advertised on Netflix, but haven't watched it …I may give it a look-see….Right now I'm watching "Sneaky Pete" on Amazon….It's about a con man…Pretty good series…..

Mark,, Be extra careful on your trip, and watch the roads and other drivers…..Just be safe, and come home sound…!! That's all I have for now….Time to start drawing….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

61 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It may rain tonight and tomorrow. Then again, it may not.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to rain today, but it didn't. I sound like DBob.
I just finished packing to head to Vancouver tomorrow morning early. I have to get up at 2am tomorrow.
Rick, Mom and dad just came back from fishing Bull Shoals. I think they caught 2 fish. One of them was a nice largemouth.
Carry on all.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - this one looks like it has most of what you are looking for….

BBob - the floor is looking good

Oh, the weather is chilly for this time of year, in the mid 30's but dry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another 3x wunnerful day in WW, sunny with temp spread widening to 28°, 38° to 55°.

The gnomes will be welcomed with a door like that BBob. Congrats on Top 3!

Floor looks good Don. I know about that agility issue. I spent a day getting in and out of the kitchen cabinet to install a new faucet. Remember the days when we could go over the top anything we could get our fingers on? ;-)

My wife found one of her great grand daddies in Ireland just in time for St. PATTY DAY. He was an archbishop in the 1500's. He had 20 kids with one wife. 
It is unclear if only 12 lived past childhood or if 8 more died. Probably the former. She has only found 12 names so far.


----------



## Bonka

48d,RH99% & calm. We are off to parts unknown to pick strawberries today. Our grand daugter knows of a place and will be the leader of the pack. We used to take care of her and her little brother while their parents worked. Those are memories that come to mind often.
Happy St. Patrick's Day to all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always thought there was no Irish in me, but recently I did a DNA test and found the Irish. Pretty far back though. My Ukrainian and Croatian are only 2 generations back.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

60 showery/mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Saint Paddy's day, everyone! I may be Scots, but oh how I loves me some corned beef and cabbage. Guess I'm Irish for today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have reached Vancouver after a long day of travel. Flights cancelled and rescheduled, but I made it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have reached Vancouver after a long day of travel. Flights cancelled and rescheduled, but I made it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

It was another nice day here in the mountains….It was 47 at wake up time and coffee time, after hitting the head…..It was somewhat clabbered over, a little breeze, and no rain (the weather people dropped the ball, again)....The high got to 68, and the clabbere go heavier, but still no moisture…..!!

I spent most of the morning in the drawing and design mode, then had lunch, and later my usual nap….I was glad to hit the fart sack, as I didn't sleep much last night, due to whatever…!!! Then tonight me and the wife went to town, and had supper, then a little bit of shopping (Her…not me..).. I wanted to go to Lowes and check out their Dewalt CPMS, but we ran into some friends of ours, so we had coffee and talked…Too late to go anywhere but home…...So here I am….Oh….and I had Hawaiian chicken and a Caesar salad…Does that cover St. Paddy's Day..?

Bill…...Thanks for the heads up on the B.S. fishing….I had heard it wasn't too good right now, according to the guys I fish with…It should pick up with all the nice weather and temps….Gets them fish to moving…..Hope you're having / gonna have a nice time on your skiing trip….Be careful, and watch them downhill slopes and trees….!! And my people also came from Ireland…My uncle did our family tree before he died, and he went back to the 1500's…..He had 3 big 3 ring binders full of information and pictures….I spent all day once just getting through the first one….Family crest, and all…..Very interesting…..

Jerry…Hope you had a good time picking strawberries with your granddaughter….Nothing like spending time with the grandkids….I just don't get enough time with mine….They are grown, and scattered everywhere….!!

That's all I have for now….Better rustle up a small snack before the next movie…..!!!!

Mike…Thanks for the picture of the drill charging station….It has some of the features I want, but I have a design in mind that I'm conjuring up, and I hope it turns out like I want it to…..I'm still in the sketch mode….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, was the chicken green? If so, it does cover St. Paddy's Day. I'm pretty sure the salad was green, too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, everyone,

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Made it home early this morning. Had some nasty weather when we got to SD. About 9" of heavy wet stuff Friday afternoon. Yesterday for the funeral it was 50° and calm, sunshine. Was a good day. Had a nice service and did a lot of visiting with family and friends. Some I hadn't seen for years. Was supposed to snow early this morning so was trying to beat that home. Turns out the snow went somewhere else and we have over 50° and sunshine here.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, 89d RH 36% breeze @ 2 MPH.
My wife and I built a doll cradle for our grand daughter about 20 years ago. It got dropped and we have finally getting it glued back together. It has a lot of angels and we are using rachet straps and they are just what is needed.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

No… the chicken wasn't green, but like I said, the salad was, and the green beans too….But I put some green chives on the cackler….Does that count, also….lol….!!

I played in my shop pretty much all day working on my drill /charging station….Got most of the parts cut out on the saw to correct size of length, width, etc…...My shoulder and back are plenty sore from lifting that 4' x 8' sheet of ply…..Sure hope I didn't tear something loose in my shoulder….!!! That would be awful…!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

40s all day. Inside at the salt mine. Hope everyone is having a pleasant day!


----------



## Bonka

Well at last it has started to rain in Orange Park, Fl. We have gotten 0.32'' in no time and a slow rain seems to have settled in. It is +67d and 99% RH.
I have to drive 35 miles in city traffic to see my first three patients. I am going to wait until well after 0900 to let traffic die down and the wrecks, injured and dead transported to where they need to go.
It is interesting so observe the driving habits in Jacksonville. It is the largest city in area in the lower 48. Each area has its own way of drving. Most of it is OK but a few keep one on one's toes.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite chilly this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning is 30° with a high of 38° expected. This last weekend, it was beautiful and much warmer than it is today. It was warm enough to melt away some more snow. Yay!

I have been working like a dog all weekend long on my flooring job. I've worked so hard that I have pains in places that I never knew about. My knees are bruised up from being on my knees. My Stepson came by both days this weekend and helped me out tremendously. He did all the groundwork, I did all the measuring and cutting. We've got most of it licked, still have the laundry room left to do and the trim. Can't wait to get it done. I'm so tired of the flooring job. My next project is the bathroom and it includes the flooring too. But, it can wait at least a month.

*Rick*, don't overdo it in the shop. I hate to see you get screwed up again and have to sit out another season. Take it slow.

Well guys, my stepson showed up to work one more day with me so, I have to go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you woodnuts,

It is a chilly start to the day this morning….It was 43 at coffee time, and rain…I heard it stat this morning around 6:30 or so, and it rained a pretty good clip….Still drizzling somewhat, but will quit soon….It's very clabbered over (naturally), and the high should get to 52 (?).....The rain will prolly be gone later this morning…..

I'm pretty sore from the shop time yesterday, but not too bad…In fact, I'm gonna grab another cup of java, and head that way to try and get some assembly done…..

Don…..I'm trying not to overdo it, and I take frequent breaks to rest my back and shoulder….Got to go turn on the heat out there for a while to knock the chill off….You do the same….just don't overdo it also…We ain't as young as we think we are, and at this age, prone to sore muscles and aching body parts…..!!!... And I'm older than you, so I've got a few more aches and pains on you….lol….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A good day here. Up to 40° already and plenty of sunshine. The snow we raced home Sat night did not happen and now we are almost to bare ground. Just a little left that I had plowed up in piles.

Brought home some more wood from SD so had to re-stack my woodpile yesterday. Have quite a few big slabs that want to be tables or bar tops. Just need a reason to make them now.

Several projects to get done the next few days so better get back to them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning, all,

68 partly cloudy degrees here in snowless San Diego today. Spring starts tomorrow at the Vernal Equinox.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang. Good skiing here. A bit warm, but still good. May get some snow on Thursday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, near 60, mid 30s at night. Spring will sprang tomorrow. I got 2 winter lawn mows this year ;-(

Went to Stop the Bleeding CERT training today. A lot has changed since I was a volunteer fireman 35 years ago. I hope I never need it.

Glad you made it Bill. Have you skied mountains like the Cascades before? I forgot to wave when you flew over, sorry. ;-)

Don, Easy does it. Rick has experience in there matters. I think he is the oldest lie a big bro watching out for us.

Jerry, How big is Jacksonville? I though Houston was probably the biggest. It is 650 square miles. Last year we traveled over 20k in the 5er. I couldn't decide if the NW or SE had the worst drivers. The rest of the areas have peculiarities, not totally nuts. The oddest was in VT and NH. If you stop at a stop sign and a guy comes from the other direction, he will tap the brakes, not stop, just tap the brakes and goose it making a left quickly right in front of you. If they are coming straight through, they stop. I saw it several times. Sort of a regional tradition or something.


----------



## Bonka

Topa;
Jax is 875 mi square. All of Duval Co. was made into Jax in the 60's. Two cities in Alaska are bigger, Nome and Anchorage IIRC.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the sun is shining and the temps are cool here in Mid-Michigan. But, it's getting better every day. This mornings temp is 26° with an expected high of 39°.

Well we finished the flooring project and it near killed me. I'm so sore, it's gonna be a while before I take on another project unless my wife tells me we're gonna start another. LOL Here are some pictures of the finished flooring. All that is left is the trim and moving stuff back in the rooms to help clutter it up.














































I'm loosing friends to fast. I just learned of another of my friends passing yesterday. He was 69 years old and has been playing racket ball 2 or 3 times a week. He was probably 130 lbs soaking wet and he was constantly working or helping someone. He was a Vietnam vet and just started receiving more pay from the government from some cancer he had a while back. He was home alone and feeling a little "sore" in his shoulder and went to a nearby clinic. They sent him home and Sunday night he passed. His kids found him at his kitchen table with his cell phone in his hands as if he was trying to call someone. Sad day!

Well that's all I have for now, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, most of my skiing has been done in the Rockies. The cascades do have a different look to them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning,

Woke up to rain…again….and it's still coming down…lightly…It was 40 with clabbered over skies…....Dark and dreary….Good day to be in the shop…..The high will get to 54…maybe…..Depends on how long the rain lasts….

Don…..Stellar job on the new flooring….it turned out nice…New flooring or new carpet sure does change the look of a place…..As always, you do excellent work…...Sorry to hear about your friends' passing….That cancer is bad business and sure does take a lot of good people….I've lost a couple of friends my self to that horrible "killer"..

Bill…. You look like a man of leasure…..Hope your enjoying your skiing trip….Be safe and have fun….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning all y'all,

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

The Vernal Equinox occurred at 9:20 this morning, which means that Spring has sprung. Oh, happy happy!

Don, nice floor. Sorry about your friend. The older you get, the faster they fall, unfortunately.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill the snow sans salt up there actually looks nice, too cold for me to be there but still nice. You look like the sun was bright or you were slightly annoyed in that picture.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, 69? Man that's way to young. What can you say but that God needed him more than the rest of us. My Dad was 67 when cancer took him.

Bill that looks like a real honest to God mountain!! Not those hills on the other side of the country! You know like you and Rick are from! We call them hills or rises.

So gang I took the last cabinet doors to my friends shop to get drilled for euro hinges. He's got an awesome drill that does all three holes at the same time. I'll pick them up in the morning have them hung before "Stick in the Mud" get's home. Wonder how long it'll take for her to find something to nag me about? I'm thinking less that 20 minutes!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Spring sprang and it was another wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, near 60, again.

Floor looks great from here, Don. 69 is too young, that is me now ;-(

Bill, I was just curious. I have never skied. Most mountain time has been hunting or a little hiking. Cascades being so much younger are generally a lot steeper. Some times you run into vertical drops of a few hundred feet on what looked to be a tree covered hillside from the opposite side of the valley. I suppose above snow line they might be more equal.

Jerry, I doubt if those Alaska cities can compete in congestion and hostile, aggressive drivers no matter how big they are ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, that was a selfie, but because of the sun I couldn't actually see what was on the screen. Definitely irritated. It's been 8 days since I was last irritated. I've been on vacation for 8 days too. Strange how that coincides.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Long day in the shop then had to run a errand so found a place to eat before we came home. Was over 50° today for awhile. Still 42° and no wind. Most of our snowpiles are gone. Must be spring already.

Floor looks good Don. I learned that wife projects can come anytime, not necessarily after you get the previous one done. Some you need to multi-task. Sorry about your friend. Know that feeling well lately. Never easy for sure.

Enjoy the snow Bill. When I was younger I did a lot of skiing and ice skating. Been many years now but wish I had time to do more again.


----------



## Bonka

Topa;
Yes we have idiots that endanger us. I never thought much about the smart phone addiction untile I almost hit three pedestrians who were so engrossed in their phones that would have been hit crossing a street had I not had my eye on them. One guy gave me the finger for not hitting him.
I had a gun pulled one me once and cocked. I had a Pit Bull try to get me. That lasted a good while. There are parts of the city I will not accept patients in.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another chilly start to the day with cloudy sky's and calm winds here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 29° with a high of 37° projected. As cold as it was yesterday, it warmed up pretty good in the afternoon. It may be that way again today but, the nice temps won't get here until this weekend again.

I took the day off yesterday and the wife and I went shopping and went to the movies. We watched "I can only imagine". Pretty darn good movie too. While we were out, I got to go to Lowe's and buy a new toy. I don't know what I'm gonna use it for, but it sure is nice.










Also, I finally took the big leap of faith and ordered a G-3 Nova wood chuck for my lathe. I'm kinda nervous cause I'm not sure it's what I want but, I have to try it out. I have 90 days to return it if I'm not satisfied. I've been studying those things for about a year now. I told my wife that was gonna be my birthday present and pay for doing the flooring job. Now if I can only have time to use it.

FF Bill, I like you snow pictures. You look like you are enjoying yourself.

Burly Bob, I'm glad you got your kitchen back together again. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy the fruits of you labors.

Well, it's that time again. I've got to go start putting my rooms back together after the flooring job. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Weather advisory here is for 50° and mostly sunny. Then warming up the next couple days. No moisture for a couple days at least.

Don I do not have one of them but a boy does. Says it is the handiest tool he owns. Uses it on nearly every project he is doing, in the shop or remodeling his house.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At coffee time, it was 40 degrees, with plenty of clabber, and just dreary looking….No rain, no wind, and the high will get to 57 by about dark…..The sun has finally broke through the clabber, and it's warming up nicely….

I'm still putting together my cordless drill/ charging station…..When I quit yesterday, my arm was sore from lifting. drilling, and glueing….It ached something awful last night, and I guess I over did it somewhat…..So…I had to take some pain drugs to ease it up…It's better this morning, but I'm trying not to over do it….Going slow, as I'm in no hurry…....!!!

Don…....Glad to hear you've about got the flooring job knocked out….It's always a great thrill putting things back after a new flooring job ( a thumbs down motion, and sour face..).....A good outing with the wife and a good movie is a relaxing time…..Good to get away from the stress for a little while…..!!!

That's it for me for now…Going to meander out to the shop, and plan my next move…..!!!


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone. It's been a few days since I placed last. Temp here at 11:18 am is only 32° and mostly sunny. It's a slow start to spring. I hope we get some warmer weather soon.

The big clot in my eye is slowly dissolving, but it still gives me some issues. Hopefully it will be gone in a couple more weeks.

BBob, I inadvertently gave you cudos for Don's floor. I'm sure your floor looks great too.

Don, your floor does look great. I planned to take LOML to the show to see that movie yesterday, instead spent the day at the hospital with her mom.

This afternoon, I'm stopping to look at some vinyl plank flooring a guy is selling on CL. it's for the shop so color isn't critical. As long as it has some texture to reduce slippage. Stay tuned.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning Mr. and Mrs. America, and all the ships at sea,

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. possibly heavy rain predicted for tomorrow. We'll see if it actually happens.

Don, I have one of the older Sonicrafters. To tell you how useful that thing is would take me several pages. Play with it. Watch some videos. Enjoy.

Stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We were supposed to have a high of 36° today with a light dusting of snow on the ground this morning. When I woke at 5:30 it was 28° and the "light dusting" was 4" of heavy wind blown snow with little effort given to clear it from the road when I headed to church at 5:50. Luckily (or maybe not) school was cancelled so I didn't have to rush home for the school bus. I'm starting to feel like Olaf, I need to bring back summer!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, just so you know and everyone else. I don't do floors!!! After the Doctor gave me sparkling new $60,000 metal knees. He said there were two things I can't do again. Crawl on them or run. I'm really cool with that, honest I am! In high school I was the biggest and slowest guy on the football team so they made me the center.
Sweet, move the ball take 3 maybe 4 steps and the refs blew the whistle. Honestly though I was terrible at it. I had 5 characteristics in those days; 1- no speed, 2- no talent, 3- no skill, 4-no desire and #5-all the size. In my little school if you weren't on the football team. You were one of the fairies in the band or a hood. So there you are.

Today around 11:30am I put the last cabinet door knob on the last cabinet door. It's over, Finally. OVER! I have no intention of building anything that won't sit on my 4'x4' sawhorse assembly table for a very long time. I've learned a lot, developed a bunch of new skills and gathered a bunch of bragging rights. Now it's time to coast for a while. I'll post some photos here tomorrow.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great day skiing. Gonna have some snow tomorrow.
Best pic of the day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 25° with a partly cloudy sky and calm winds. The high for today is 42°.

I started packing up the boxes and debris yesterday after moving the furniture back into the rooms. What a nice relief it is to NOT be on my knees working.

Last night we got a call from our son asking us to come over this morning to help get his kids off to school. So, we set the alarm and got up at 5:00 AM this morning (with no coffee to go) and left the house. We got about 10 miles from home and ran into a traffic jam on the expressway halfway to his house. We sat there for an hour not moving for a 3 car accident. We called our son to let him know of our predicament. He told us to forget it, so when we finally got off the e-way, and headed for some coffee and breakfast. Not one restaurant was open that early. We went to 3 restaurants before we found one open. What a morning!

*WI Mike*, I knew who you were talking about. I'm sure *Burly Bob* knew too. Oh and thank you.

BTW, did you guys notice that I took the picture of the tool on my new floor?

*FF Bill*, Yes, I think that was the best pic of the day. Love the view!

Well guys, it's time to get off here and go clean my grubby shop. It's a mess from all the flooring crap. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cloudy day so far. 34° but maybe get to the mid 50's later.

Another busy day in the shop today, have plenty to keep me out of mischief. Yesterday I finished a couple projects and started 10 more. Online sales are different. Without any extra advertising on our Etsy store we had a guy 2 weeks ago order a bootjack. Then another ordered one last week. Yesterday a guy ordered 9 custom ones. Has been 3 yrs. since the last one and within two weeks I will have made 11. Next week it will be cribbage boards or something totally different.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, all,

68 supposed to be raining degrees here in San Diego today.

Did I ever mention that I hate typing on this phone?

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

If I remember right, it was 34 with some frost on the lily at coffee time….I had about 3 cups before going to the shop…I worked on my drill station quite a bit, and I can tell I did a little more than I should….Came in showered, then took my nap for a couple of hours….When my wife got in from work, we decided to go into town for a bite of supper, then to the beauty supply store so she could get some supplies…...Then my son called and we talked for a couple of hours…...So…I'm just getting on….It was pretty well clabbered over like it might rain, but didn't…The high was 67, as best I remember…..So…. I'm gonna get a glass of milk and watch a little tv before rack time….I'll check with y'all tomorrow sometime….Good night….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that is some awesome scenery. Think I'd more prone to sit back with a good cup of coffee and just enjoy the view.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +36d, 95% RH & calm. Feb. is still invading March.
I'm waiting for the traffic to die down so I can drive 35 miles of city streets to see my first two patients. In another part of town one will not return my call and his voice mail is full. So he will not be seen by me today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

Should be around 65 today.

Off to the VA this morning.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Firewood

It's a whopping 19° and sunny this morning. High expected in low 40's.

I finished putting up a lumber rack in the shop and already filled it with plenty of clutter. Now on to figuring out the best layout.

*Bill* - nice scenery. I spent a week at a Crystal Mt. Ski Resort way back in 1973 when I was stationed at Ft Lewis. We went to do some adventure training, it wasn't as glamerous as it sounds. We stayed in quonset huts, showered in tents, and ate c-rations most of the week. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Never got below freezing last night. Still 39° now and up to the 50's later. 20% chance of rain showers they say.

More shop time today. Plenty of walnut needs cut and glued together. Better keep at it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother, I woke up with a killer sinus headache and haven't been able to get around to do much of anything. Sure hoping this Sudafed kicks in.

It's cold and windy today.


----------



## Bonka

Suffering with +72d & 27% RH here in Orange Park, FL. The Mrs and I have to drive one mile to a superb Italian Rest to celebrate our close together birthdays. This rest. is on par with some I have dined at in Boston at the North End.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

Another day in the shop, and again I had to work on my compressor…I went to drain the water in the tank, and apparently the drain cog was rusted before, but when I finally opened it, it spewed out rust water just like you'd open up a water faucet….Not only filled the pan, but run rusty water went out in the floor, and made the biggest mess…About 30 minutes later, and a lot of mopping (filled nearly a gallon bucket full of rusty water), and paper towels, I got it cleaned up….Geeez, what a mess…!! Then I had to re-do the motor, tighten the belt, and heard some air sizzling out of the couplers on the hose…So I replaced all new hose fittings with brass fittings, and checked things out….She's humming up a storm now, and holding at 130-140 psi…..I finally got all that done, and came in around 3:30 for my nap…I hurt so bad all over I couldn't sleep…Had to take some drugs…I ready for them to kick in….!!!

BurlyBob….Sure hope you get over your serious headache, or have gotten over it by now….I've never had sinus trouble, but my wife does, so I know how you must be feeling…..Nothing worse than being miserable….!!!

Jerry…..Happy b.d. to both you and your wife…Enjoy the Italian grub…Never dined in Boston….!! I do like spaghetti…...and Lasagne…..!!!


----------



## Bonka

The worst Italian meal I ever had was terrific.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sun this morning. Was supposed to rain but not looking like it yet. Over 30° and headed for the mid 50's again.

Back to the shop. Have the boot jacks ready to glue up. Maybe get them close to done today.


----------



## BurlyBob

First cup of coffee is working. The head is better, thankfully. I get to fix or should I say try to fix a dishwasher. Me and plumbing ain't friends!!! If I succeed or when I finally give I might get to play in the garage.

It's going to be sunny and windy upper 40's.


----------



## Festus56

Glad your headache is better BBob. Hope the plumbing don't make it come back. It would for me. I am not a fan of that either.


----------



## dawsonbob

Morning, everyone,

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Finally homeward bound. We got some great snow the last few days though. I'm ready to go home.
BobWW don't forget to wave as I fly to denver.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another not so productive day in the shop….It was 63 as I consumed the first cup of java at 6:45…..around these parts, that's the butt crack of dawn….Had a rough night sleeping because of soreness from the shop….everything hurt….Partly cloudy skies gave way to bright sun, then later partly clabbered over as I looked out the shop winder….!!! Got a little more done, with plenty of frequent breaks and more java….I did take note that the high got to 73…..I'm trying to remember to take photos of the build in progress so I can post them for your entertainment….!!!

BurlyBob….Hope your headache has cleared up, and you're on the fast track to recovery…..!!! I'll bet you're glad to be done with those cabinets….Now on to more shop projects…I can never get enough of those..!!

Bill…..Welcome home….!! Hope you had a great time on the slopes….It's good to get away, but there's no place like home…!!

Well gang, I better shut this down, as it's nacho night, and I don't want to miss that….Later, y'all…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LOML says it snowed last night. Bill, I waved but you might have been looking in the wrong spot. I'm about 50 miles down th road from BBob at mom's. Came down to take her to Dr. My battery light starting winking at me all the way down. Probably the alternator going away ;-( I'll find out Monday. I hate walking more than a few miles so I'm not venturing very far.

Jerry, there were never parts of Seattle I would not go when I had an ad in the Yellow pages up there but that was 25 years ago. I'm sure I would be red lining too today. I did have one job in Tacoma back then that I went for a good customer, but I was packing and prepared. One day there was a piece of equipment delivered to a job site. The foreman said it didn't come through LA or Tacoma. I asked how he knew. He said, "No bullet holes." I think Tacoma has been cleaned up a lot since those days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I survive the sinus headache and feel pretty darn chipper now. It's midnite and I'm headed to bed. Earlier today I pulled the trigger! I ordered a Jet 12"combo jointer/planer with a helical head and a Super Max 25/50 drum sander. Yeah I dropped a crap load of money! But this is what I do now in my retirement so I don't sit around waiting to die! Honestly friends, I can't tell you the number ex cops/ correction officers like myself. When they retire have nothing to do. They just sit around waiting to die. Often times that don't take long. When I was a cop there was this understanding about this 25-5 and out. You did your 25 on the job and 5 years after and you were pushing up flowers. Not me. I've got a life to live and grandsons to watch grow up. The Lord gave me this wonderful life and I intend to enjoy it as much as I can. I hope all of you do as well.

My Best,
Burly Bob


----------



## Firewood

27° and sunny this morning. Will only get to mid 30's. I think spring hit the snooze button.

*BBob* - glad you got rid of that headache. They can sure put a stop to everything you need to do. Congratulations on your new tools. I'm sure you will enjoy them. I totally agree with having to keep busy after retirement. I saw too many people being wheeled out at work, or hearing of their short-lived retirement. So I chose to pull the plug at 60 as soon as I could pull my pension. Have no regrets.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and clear with an easterly wind here in Mid-Michigan. The temp 26° heading to 41° today. The coming week shows us getting temps near or above 50. I'm excited!

Went to my friends funeral yesterday and it was a sad one just like every funeral I've ever attended. I still can't believe he passed. He was way too young and energetic. During the sermon, the minister said, " he is in a better place". I couldn't help but think, no he's not. His place is living as he loved life and his grand kids. I guess it just gets harder the older we get.

Late yesterday afternoon, the mailman brought me my new toy, a Nova G3 woodchuck. Boy, it's sure pretty. I had to put it in place last night just to see it in action only to find out my spindle looks a little out of wack. I'm gonna have to play with it to see if I can get it trued up.

*Burly Bob*, I looked up those toys you bought. Wow! I mean WOW! Those are pretty too and not very cheap either. Congratulations on your new purchase. They look like fun.

*FF Bill*, Welcome home from the frozen tundra. I hope you had fun.

*Rick*, Sorry about your shoulder and all the other aches and pains. You may not be able to play in your shop yet. Maybe you're gonna have to just tinker in there until you get yourself a little better.

*Dawson Bob*, are you still on your phone yet? You normally have lots to say.

Well guys, I've said enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool, cloudy day here. Good day to play in the shop without wanting to be outside.

Congratulations guy and your new toys. Got to like playing with new things. Enjoy !!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

60 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don, yes, and it's driving me nuts. Working on getting my computer up and running.

Stay warm and dry and safe, everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temps are low at 26° and the high will be 50°. It won't be long and I'll be complaining about the heat. LOL The weatherman is predicting rain for tonight and tomorrow, that should help make the remaining snow melt. We still have some hiding in the shaded areas.

Looks like everyone is busy getting ready for spring. Only two peeps got on here since yesterday.

I worked a while yesterday with my new wood chuck. Boy, what a learning curve. It's different but, I know I'll get used to it. Everything seems to be backwards with it or maybe it's me and I was doing everything backwards before. LOL Oh well, it's gonna take time. Also, I found that the spindle is running true, only about .005 out. But, the chuck is really out, so I'm not sure how to take care of that one.

Well guys, it's time to shake a leg and get moving out of here. Today is shopping day with my bride. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

A Good Late Morning All,

A nice 42° day here with sunshine. Maybe get to 50° later. Slight chance of rain they say.

Another busy day in the shop. Try to get caught up so I can clean up the top 6" of dust so I can move. Getting deep.

That surprises me Don. My Nova chuck made my cheap lathe run smoother. Need to get back to doing some turning. Only time I get to use it is when I need a odd size dowel or a handle for something it seems.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe. Especially safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm just getting on as our internet has been out since really late last night…...Just got it back about 30 or so minutes ago…So I thought I'd better get my post in just in case it decides to go out again…..It was 42 at my usual coffee time, with plenty of cloudy skies, and the makings of rain….It never rained…not yet, at least….It could….Being we do what we do when we lose the net, my wife started sewing and quilting, and I headed to the shop…..Another productive and busy day out there, getting my drill / charging station almost completed….A little more tweeking and drilling, and it'll be ready for some finish…prolly my favorite….Tung oil for shop goodies….!!! I'm so dang sore it's hard to motivate…..a few drugs will take care of that, I hope…!!! And the high today was 62…

Don… My problem is I just can't tinker….When I get out there, I've got to be working / playing with toys and building with wood…..I never learned how to tinker…lol..!!! Hope you get your lathe situation figured out….I'd bet you will..!!

Mark….6" of dust…? You must liken that to 6" of snow…!!! Just grab your snow plow and go to work…lol..!!

That's it for me tonight….Hope the intranet stays on for a while…! I'll check in tomorrow when I can…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang, it was rainy today and it's supposed to rain a lot tonight and tomorrow.

I spent the whole day in the shop building bookcases. I will do the same tomorrow and Wednesday. I hope to have it all built by then and then paint next week. This is the 8' 6" section. There will be doors on the bottom.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Boy…!! You whipped that puppy out in a hurry….You work fast…..It would have taken me a week to get that far…..given my poor condition….that being old and stove up…!! Looking good, and coming right along nicely…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 48° and cloudy. It rained last night. First measurable precipitation in 20 days.

Nice build so far Bill.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Here it is 12:55, and I just finished up dinner with the spouse….She was going to go to her bible study class this morning, and her Suburban wouldn't start….She took my truck, and I checked it, and it just clicked…Uh oh…the battery's dead..!! I put a charger on it, and it pegged up to 15…I've been letting it charge for a few hours…I'm sure the battery's gone, as it's 5 years old….If it'll start in the morning, I'm taking it in to my Chevy dealer….if it don't start, then they'll send a wrecker to pick it up and haul it in…..!!

I've been busy in the shop putting the finishing touches on my charging station…It's all done with the woodworking….Now the finish is going on….Another hour should see me through with it…..Then drying time…!! I decided on using boiled linseed oil… It makes the ply look pretty good….!! I'll post some flixs later..!!

It was 61 at my usual coffee time, with very heavy clouds and then it started raining, and it's pouring down now…The rain will last all day and night into the week….The high will be 61…same as the low was….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy and 55 a fair piece up I-84 from BBob. Worse in WW ;-(

I spent most of the day on the phone or waiting for return calls about mom's Part D pill coverage. The letter from the insurance company said to call an 800 number for info. It turns out to be Social Security. They gave me a Medicare number. They say they do not set the rates, the insurance company does. The insurance company says Medicare sets the rates. The lady at Medicare said to call the insurance company. If they don't fix the rate Medicare will take a complaint against the insurance company. I call the insurance company. They took a lot of info, filled out a form and said they would forward it to Medicare to fix the rate.

A month ago I called Medicare to find out if they had mom's correct info and they do. Why does the insurance company need to fill out a form to give Medicare the info they verified for me so they can set the rates they claim they do not set?

All nice people on the phone. I have to wonder if they know they are in a zoo? I'm surprised somebody does not cage this process and charge admission. ;-)

We should have an answer in a week or 10 days to find out is Medicare acknowledges the info they verified a month ago. ;-))

I should have been whittling spoons out of the tree branches I pruned yesterday. I guess that will have to wait until I get calmed down. I'd hate to cut a finger off!

Bill, that vacation really invigorated you. Another week and you'd be producing like 3 men ;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rain, lots and lots of rain. The temperature has been all over the place. It was in near 60 when I put the kiddo on the bus, and now it's in the high 40s.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike….The same here….lots and lots of moisture, except we're still at 59 now…..



> Rain, lots and lots of rain. The temperature has been all over the place. It was in near 60 when I put the kiddo on the bus, and now it s in the high 40s.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another nice and busy day here. Got up to the upper 50's with a little wind. Plenty to do in the shop to keep out of trouble. Finally get to sit down and see what is happening in the world.


----------



## BurlyBob

Haven't been here much the last couple of days. I spent all day Monday cleaning carpets at the church. I sort of ramrodded this project and figured I better be there early. Had 3 other really great guys helping and we finished around 3p. I got there a little before 8am. Brother was I feeling it in the knees and lower back.
Today I just puttered around doing some cleaning in the shop. I'm thinking that tomorrow my brand spanking new drum sander will show up. I'm trying to make room for it. 
Any of you older farts like me remember when we started out? We barely had enough to feel ourselves and pay the bills. I remember when I was first married. The wife wanted curtain rods hung for drapes and sheer thingies.
I had a hammer, screwdriver and some socket wrenches. I couldn't afford to buy a drill. I use her sewing tape measure and a nail to pre drill the holes. Brother have we/I ever come a long way from those days!

DBob did you ever get my message about my friends flag case?

Don in your estate sales please keep an eye out for a block plane lever cap. I've got a 60 1/2 with a totally worthless lever cap.

Rick I'm gonna get after that plastic stuff I promised you this week, Honest to Pete.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning. Temps currently at 25°™and sunny. Promises to get to mid 50's. It would be a good day to clean all the winter crud out of the cars and garage, but I will be spending the day in dr. offices. My follow up eye appt this morning and MIL this afternoon. All this running has left me very little time to get the new shop in order. I really need to get started on our new bedroom set.

*BBob* - I know just what you mean. After I got out of the service, I had very few tools to work with. My drill was a 1/4" craftsmen that I got for Christmas when I was 15. I really had to scrape to buy a circular saw and edge guide (I still have them!). I'm still using some inherited tools like the jointer, but it's still getting the job done.

Take care all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little damp out this morning and cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. We got quite a bit of rain yesterday and by 2 PM, it all cleared up. The temp currently is 38° heading to 54°.

Yesterday I through the doors up and began working on my workbench. It's not exactly what I want but, It'll do in the meantime. I'm getting so tired of looking for tools that I've laid down somewhere either on my work table or on my table saw or who knows. So, I figured it's time to build something just to get organized, you know, 4 legs and a top.

*WW Bob*, boy did you get the run around. I've been there, done that too. I've called the insurance company who refers me to the drug dealers who refers me to medicare who refers me back to the drug dealers who refers me to…......... And so on and so on. And no one seems to know what the heck is going on. It's like talking to a 5 y/o who did something wrong but, doesn't know anything about it. Irritating as hell!!!!!

*Burly Bob*, I remember my first set of tools. My wife and I had a 1 bedroom apartment and I had a closet for a workshop that was shared with my wife's pantry. I had a 2' x 2' hinged workbench with a tool box. I had a B & D 1/4" power drill and a B & D Sabre saw with a few other minor things. But it all worked for me at the time. Bob, I'm gonna look to see if I have an extra one laying around. I've got a few irons too and a couple of frogs. If I don't see anything, I'll keep my eyes open for you.

*FF Bill*, that's a nice cabinet you got started on. You do good work.

Well guys, It's time to go for now, but I'll catch up to you tomorrow morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is upper 30's with rain showers. Maybe get to the mid 40's later. Guess spring is close.

Enjoy the new sander BBob. That is the one tool that I could use every day. Like you I have been borrowing a friends when need to sand big doors etc.

Have been way busy in the shop with orders. Need to get an order finished and in the mail today. Have not had enough time in between projects to clean up the shop. Starting to get on my nerves when I have to look for tools or try to finish something while making sawdust at the same time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy late morning all. So, I'm having to remove all the backs of 5 bookcases as they warped. Wasting a whole day and having to,buy 5 more sheets of plywood sucks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow.

Bob, I don't think so. I'm not sure of anything on this phone. I don't even know how to check at the moment.

Stay warm and dry and safe, y'all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
It's supposed to get up to 81° here in the cactus patch, mostly clear blue skies with no snow in sight.

WWBob I do understand your delema and getting the run around … I wish there was a secret hand shake that I could show you, but that don't exist either …

Bbob, Yep I had two screw drivers about 6 wrenches, a hammer and a 1/4" somekinda drill … I remember the day I stepped up and got a 3/8" VSR, boy was I in high cotton, and everything fit in a small fishing tackle box …

Now that we have our bigger toys, be safe with them and be well


----------



## BurlyBob

Well Dbob Here's the basics of that message. The minister who married my wife and was my Dad's best friend. As a result he led Dad and the rest of the family to the Lord. He was WWII USMC vet. He landed at Saipan, Tinian, Tarawa and Okinawa. He received the Purple heart for rock that bounced off his knee from an explosion and busted open his toe. His son and daughter in law stopped by a couple of weeks ago. They've asked to build a much more fitting display case for his flag and other memorabilia. What an amazing privilege. This will be the 2nd case for a WWII vet. I can't believe how lucky I am to get to do this for Vic and the last for Harry. I'm going to have to do some serious designing. The best part is they've asked me to build it out of black walnut. So hopefully that will make up for any flaws in the design. It's pretty hard to screw up using black walnut.


----------



## dawsonbob

No, BBob, I didn't get that message. I think it's great that they came to you for the tribute display. Not many of those WW2 vets left. It must be an honor to do the final display for one. He made a lot of landings in the Pacific. It's a wonder he made it through: a lot of Marines didn't. Good work, Bob. I hope to see pics when it's finished.


----------



## dawsonbob

No, BBob, I didn't get that message. I think it's great that they came to you for the tribute display. Not many of those WW2 vets left. It must be an honor to do the final display for one. He made a lot of landings in the Pacific. It's a wonder he made it through: a lot of Marines didn't. Good work, Bob. I hope to see pics when it's finished.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was a fairly busy day around the old homestead…Starting this morning after a few cups of java, I headed to the Chevy dealer to get the battery replaced on the Suburban….Topped it off during my coffee so it would start…..It did….I beat it up to town 12 miles away, and they were waiting on me when I got there…Got it right in…Took about an hour plus, but that battery was expensive, plus labor….So while I was in town, grabbed a sandwich for dinner, then headed to Harbor Freight…Didn't have what I wanted, so I beat it to Lowes….They didn't either, but while I was there, I looked at the Dewalt drill/ drivers….I bought one that was 20 volt, brushless, and had two batteries and charger….That'll fit nicely in my new charging station, along with my other Dewalt drills…..I like Dewalt products really well….Used them for years, and narry any trouble with them….!!! I'm still looking at the Dewalt 12" sliding compound miter saw…..!!! I want one real bad….lol..!!

It was 50, and raining like crazy all morning long, and finally quit around my nap time….The went to the shop and put another coat of boiled linseed oil on the project….It'll be dry in the morning, and I'll start re-arranging to make room for it on one of my work benches….The high today was 55 and clabbered over heavily…..!! Still is…!!

Bill…..What happened to cause the backs of the cabinets to warp..? Too cold….too hot in your shop..? What ply did you use..? 1/4", 1/2"..? Man, that sucks to have to replace all of them….

Ah yes…..the early days of owning tools….NOT….!!! Like all of you, I had a few, but got my first major wwing tools in 1985….a new Crapsman table saw and a Crapsman radial arm saw…..Then the Crapsman chop saw….Life was good…Then it ballooned from there…..Now a whole shop full of toys….Life is good…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 41° this morning with filtered sun following a little rain last night. Today should be 48° and mostly sunny.

This morning I meet my new doctor for a physical. My old doc is retiring, so had to make the switch. I hear he is pretty good.

This afternoon I'm going to look at some cherry lumber for the bedroom set. He is a one man show with cheaper prices. If the lumber doesn't look too promising, I'll take a ride out to Kettle Moraine Hardwoods.

*Rick* - glad to hear the truck is running again. And yes, repairs are never cheap. I have to take my car in for rear brakes soon. There was a time I would do them myself, but I'd rather not anymore.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just got through with dinner, so I thought I'd post a few words before heading back to the shop….It was 54 at coffee time around 7:00, and the rain was pouring down (this is beginning to sound the same old sound….second verse.)....and it's still coming down…It started last night and thundered and lightened all night long…..It's still 54, and that'll be the high for today…..!!! My cabinet is done, and now I'm making some screw boxes for different size screws…...!! I decided to make my own out of 1/2" Birch ply, with a 1/4" bottom….They should hold (?) about 200-300 screws each…maybe more depending on screw sizes….!! They will get a good coat of Linseed oil as well…....once all sanded and smooth…!! Well…..breaks' over so heading out…..!! Glad I brought my umbrella in…!

One other note: I looked at my rain gauge, and we've got about 7" so far….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used 1/4" mdf for the backs. I've never used it before and I should have know better. It's been really wet and rainy and I had them sitting in my garage.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that sounds like a real PITA. Sorry you have to go thru so much work. I'm not a big fan of MDF. It's just to darn messy and I honestly don't trust the strength of it. That and OSB, two things I really hate to bring into my workshop.

Rick why couldn't I get that much snow last month? Also I'm fixing to get that Delron stuff trimmed and sent to you. May get after it tomorrow. Honest to Pete I haven't forgotten you!

I got a fun project piece in the mail today. Well maybe two fun projects. I bought a couple of post office mail box doors off of EBAY. It's going to be fun building banks for my grandsons. Give them something to remember me after I'm gone.

So according to the tracking thingy my new jointer/planer is enroute from SLC to Boise. It's looks like the drum sander is still in SLC. They say I'll get both by Monday.

Headed to Boise in the am, get to spend some time with the grandsons and maybe hit a few places before they get home. I've got a little shopping to do. "Stick in the Mud", can just sit and pout while I get done what I want.
Brother don't I sound tough? Hopefully I get to do half of what I want.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a cool, warm, rainy, sunny, snowy, windy day here. Depending on which 1/2 hr. part of the day it was. Just like spring around here.

I hate things like that Bill but guess that is how I learned a lot from my mistakes that should have worked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it was the first and last time I will ever use 1/4 mdf. Luckily I was able to pull all of the staples, rip off the mdf and scrape off the glue. New plywood went on very nicely and still looks good on the inside. Wasted a whole day though. Better than having to rebuild the whole cases.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe, if that's alright with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. Fine with me.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +64 d, 99% RH, breeze @ 2 MPH. We are smoking salmon tomorrow to go along with all of the other food on Sunday.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 37° this morning with wind advisories, rain and huge snow flakes mixed in. It's one of those mornings you just want to stay in bed and listen to the rain hitting the window.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, it's gonna be 62 and rain this morning. Tomorrow though we will have your weather…..upper thirties and huge snow flakes.


----------



## rad457

-20 C but no wind and still feels a lot like Winter, here in Sunny Alberta!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Looks like it's gonna be a rainy afternoon….It was 46 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no wind, and no clabber…..The forecast calls for rain to hit here around 1:00-2:00, and starting at 40%-100% all day and night….It's 53 now, and the high will be 67…..I got my charging station all done, and will post a few pictures for your viewing pleasure, if I can get the dang phone to download into my files….It's being stubborn this morning…..Also have a couple of more projects in mind to do…Good therapy for my back and shoulder….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have snow again. Only a couple inches but it cooled off. 10° with a high of 22° later. Maybe do this for a couple more days.

Hello Andre. We are getting your left over weather you sent this way. I like the no wind thing best.

Been busy in the shop. Ended up making 12 boot jacks before I got caught up. Now have some cabinet doors to repair and a leather billfold to make.


----------



## BurlyBob

Not much new in my corner of the world. It's suppose to hit the upper 50's today, cloudy and breezy.
I'm still trying to organize my shop. I've way to much wood, like that's something to complain about. Trying to figure small projects to use up the excess. So far trivets and band saw boxes seem the most likely use. I might try clip boards once the sander and planer get set up.

Enjoy your weekend. Happy Easter all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

If you've got a pocket hole jig, you might consider making a pocket hole station (if you don't already have one)....I made a jig for mine a long time ago, but it ain't much…..just a wide board with the jig in the middle, and two out feeds (the same height as the jig), one on either side….I'm going to update mine to a better one, with possible storage for parts, and a carrying handle….Just an idea to use up some of your wood….!!!!

How about a tapering jig…..Again, I'm going to update that, too…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got the cheapest pocket kit for kreg I could find. I'm not a big fan of pocket holes and have only used a few times. I did make a taper jig some time back and have only used it a couple of times. Maybe I need to build some sort of storage system for all the jigs I've build. You ever notice how building a jig can sometimes become almost as big a job as the original job? Funny how that works out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

Really I'm not either on the p.h.jig…..I have one cause my son gave it to me for my birthday one year, and it sat in the box for a couple of months before I decided to use it on a project…...It does work pretty good, but just a couple of times using it so far….and I've only used my tapering jig a couple of times to build a sofa table, and a hall table for customers…...But they both are there when I need them….not often, but they're there….!!


----------



## Firewood

He Has Risen. I wish all of you a very happy and joyous Easter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter my friends. It's gonna snow here.

I use pocket holes for cabinet face frames. Works great!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's another sunny morning with "white stuff" on the ground here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, it snowed a little last night. What ever happened to the saying "In like a lion and out like a lamb"? Oh well, cold temps for today and the rest of the week. The weatherman said the temps are not gonna get into the 50's for another couple of weeks. Grrrrrr!

First of all, *Welcome Andre*, I hope you can stay for a while and enjoy the conversations with us on this thread. I don't know what -20 C is, but it sounds cold.

I've been working in my shop getting it almost ready to do some building. I've got my workbench finished minus the doors. I did some cleaning yesterday only to mess it up again. I passed by my lathe and it looked sad so I made a couple of chisel handles for some chisel's I picked up at an estate sale last year. They turned out pretty good. I'm getting the hang of using that new chuck.

Well boys, I'm not gonna stay. I've got some cleaning up to do in the shop before family shows up for dinner today. BTW, Happy Easter and may the blessings of heaven rest upon you all. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Note: I don't know why it does it this way….Start at the bottom of the pictures to see the start of the build, and the steps involved….!! I guess I need to post pixs before the comments…..!! Sorry about that…!!!

Morning gang, and happy Easter to you all,

It's turning into a cold, dreary, rainy day here in the mountains….It was 40 at coffee time, but the temp is slowly falling, and the high will drop down to 38, with more rain predicted for all day into the night…..The temps are going to be fluctuating from the mid 50's to low 60's, so there's no set pattern to the temps right now…!! So…it sounds like a good time to be in the shop doing something constructive…...!!! I don't consider cleaning one of them…..But….it's a necessary evil that has to be done….!!

I finished my drill / charging station, and finally got it up and running…I call it the "Frankenstation", cause it's pretty big, and has several parts….!!! I won't go into describing the build, cause I may post this as a project….I'll have full details of the build there…..!! I'll just show you the steps in the build…..!!! For your viewing pleasure….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter All,

Nice sunshine and warmer than yesterday. The snow from yesterday all went away and ready for more. Going to be in the 30's for the next several days with chance of rain and snow showers.

Looks nice Rick. That will be great to keep the drills and chargers organized.

I have 3 dewalt drills that I like but the batteries have all quit holding a charge. Have used Milwaukee for the last several years now and really like them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Mark…..It took me a while to build because of my old shoulder and back problems, but I got 'er done..!!

What size batteries do you need for your DeWalts'..? You can get replacement batteries at Amazon for about half the cost of what other places like Rockler wants…3 of mine are 14.4 volts, and the other one, my newest, is 20 volt…...The B&D is an 18 volt, and a Xmas gift….That's why I have it…..It woks great, too…


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl +77 d, 66% RH, breeze 2 MPH. We, family & friends (14), are all getting together at my daughter's for gorging and picking on one-another.


----------



## Festus56

I will check Amazon out Rick. 2 of mine are 9.6 volt and one is a 14.4 volt.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks and a happy Easter to all. 
It's a bit overcast in the cactus patch today, with morning temps in the 60's and heading to the 90 mark today.

Hey Rick, I read about your trip to the dealer to get a new battery … Costa Plenty … I just last week went to the Interstate Battery store and got their best battery and had it installed for an additional $10.00 … total cost was right at $120.00 … That's about the labor at the dealer.

A note on the batteries for the drills, I had the older Ni-Cad batteries and they just wouldn't hold a charge any longer, even after I squeezed them, so I picked up some Lithium replacements … Whoa golly! what a difference … 4 years later they are still working quite well, as the Ni-Cad's only lasted about a year and a half.

That's really a nice charging station … well planned out … After I built one several years ago, I noticed that I had all these air nailers and staplers with no home , so I made mine bigger (two tiers) to hold all the stuff shaped like that … and last week I added an angled shelf for chargers at the bottom… (stole that Idea right here on LJ's).

Ya'll keep being safe and well …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow at all.

Happy Easter everyone.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Mike,
These Dewalt batteries seem to do a pretty good job, and I've had them for several years…I did have to replace one, and I wish I had brought my banker along…!! But like I told Mark I found cheaper Dewalt batteries at Amazon for at least under or half the price of other places….Rockler wanted $109. for one…that's just plain crazy…!
Thanks for the nice comment on the "Frankenstation"...That's what I called it when I posted it as a project..You can see the whole "story" if you go there…..

I hear ya on the high cost of new batteries (oranything else)...Mine was slightly more than that, being it's a Chevy dealer, and they put in a new AC Delco…..It was close to $200 on mine….But it's my wife's ride, so I made her pay….lol….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Some of you guys may /may not know that I went ahead and posted this on the project pages…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang….happy Easter. It started out kinda nice today. Then it started raining where we were for dinner and the temp was 43 degrees. By the time we drove home 2 hours the temp was 30 and it was freezing rain and sleeting on us. Now we are home and are having thunder with the ice and sleet.

I've given up on all Nicad batteries. I still use one 18v Dewalt drill that came with nicad, but I have bought a lithium battery for it and I only use it with my camper. I haven't had a lithium battery go bad yet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, congrats on your top 3. Well deserved.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…..And I appreciate the nice comments…..I had no idea it would make the Top 3…I'm surprised..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and chilly out here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 28° with a high of 45° expected. If we can keep the wind down, it should prove to be a pretty nice day.

*Rick*, nice job on the drilling station. I think you need another drill. I don't think you have enough. LOL Seriously though, you put a lot of thought into your drill charging station and it paid off for you. I'll bet it felt good messing around in the shop again. I still have a drill I bought back in the 90's. It's a nice DeWalt 18 Volt but, it's like holding an anchor. It's heavy but it still works so I can't justify buying another a new one yet.

Well, I spent yesterday morning cleaning up the shop so it would look nice for our company. Now it's time for me to go out and mess it up today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At coffee time this morning, it was 35, with heavy clabber hanging in the air….It rained again last night for about 2 hours, and it got progressively colder as the day went into night…..In fact, I had a big hell-roaring fire going purty much of the day until bed time….It only got to 38 for the high yesterday, so a cold snap snuck in on us…..It has now dropped down to 34, and the high will get to (?) 52, but I have doubts it will make it…..

Don…...Thanks….I appreciate it a lot….And yes, I did put a lot of thought into building this monolith….lol…I scratched and re-scratched a lot of drawings and hen scratching to come up with the right combo for what I wanted….and a lot of head-scratching, too…..It took me a week or more to get it built, because I could only do it for 2-4 hours a day, and had to take frequent breaks to rest my shoulder and back….There's nothing like being stove up…!!!

Thanks again guys for all the nice comments….!!! Now it's on to the next project, whatever it will be…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Snowing this morning here. We have 3" now and maybe get another 4" by tonight. Still 34° out so is really wet stuff. Only supposed to get to 30° today so we got that beat.


----------



## Firewood

27° this morning, going up to mid 30's and partly cloudy. Tomorrow they are calling for snow. By Wed morning, a couple inches where I live, but up to 12" up in Rhinelander area where we will be heading to see the grandkids. YUK! (to the snow-not the grandkids) But I finally get to deliver the bunk beds I made for them. Will send a picture once they are setup.

*Rick* - Nice job on the drill station.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Spring time is here at the cactus patch, 65 and rising to 86° later today …

Well after seeing Ricks new charging station I have to admit that there was a time that I was going to rebuild my station and add the 'charger holder' ... Well I sat down and did a very complete and precise drawing, checking and rechecking all dimensions, I was happy with the new design with two tiers to hold the air tools too, and started cutting some oak plywood for my new shop tool.
As I assembled the rack, I was amazed at how much better my skills have become over the years … As I hung it in the french cleat I admired my work and hung the air tools on the top row, then tried to hang the drill on the second tier and Oh NO!! it hit the charging station shelf … Grrrr!! Didn't allow enough room … 
Well I just cut off the charging station shelf and add it to the old storage rack for the air tools and drills … Now I have a 6 year old / new charging station … been that way for a while now, and no plans to change it …

Ya'll have a great day and be safe, and please be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

That's one reason also it took me so long to build mine, as I wanted everything to clear from each other….Like I told Don, I'd draw a plan up, then scratch it cause I didn't leave enough room for the batteries to sit in the charger, then able to remove it when it was charged w/o having to remove the charger itself….I wanted plenty of clearance also to remove/ put back a drill in its slot….and I wanted enough clearance for the nail boxes from the bottom of the drills, and be able to lift them out when I needed screws…Lots of fiddling and shifting, and re-measuring….I've found that's all part of building a project, no matter what it is…..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure gives me comfort that I'm not the only one Mike. I've had waaaay to many, "Missed it by that much" projects!

I'm sitting here doing nothing keeping my fingers crossed for Santa to pull in his truck and deliver my Presents.

It's turned off quite cooler today. Might only get to the mid forty's.

Update: Just got a call from the freight company. Santa is headed this way. He's got a couple of stops to make between here and me. So I'm thinking maybe 11:30am - noon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Glad to hear that Santy is coming to your house, Bob….I know you've been anxiously waiting for your new play things….Don't blame you…..I would be too…I've got a delivery from Rockler due in the end of the week (hopefully) with me some new toys to play with…..Be sure and post some pictures of your new goodies…..We all want to see them…..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

So here's the big event, Santa backing into my drive way.










Santa delivering my goodies!





































Me and my daughter hamming it up a bit.










This how the toys are spending the rest of the night in their new home. Don't they look happy and content?



















The Jet combo came fully assembled. I was only missing the mobile base. A brief phone call to the dealer, Equipment Sales and Surplus, it's on the way. No big deal. The Super max drum sander is another story. It was like a Christmas present, assembly required!!! It was not super difficult by any stretch of the imagination. Although it did take two putting the drum and motor section onto the cabinet. As you can see by the dust I did play with it a bit. I've got to do some adjusting on the drum as it only makes contact on the right side of a piece of wood. It surely can't be that hard. It came with 80 grit sand paper. That's definitely going to get changed asap. It's way to course for my needs. Figuring out the right feeding speed is going to take some time. It is an extremely quiet machine. I won't fire up the Jet till I get in on the mobile base. I've got a lot of cleaning to do on it in the mean time. Lots of packing oil to get cleaned off it. They both look impressive and I honestly won't know more till I put a saddle on them and give a good ride.


----------



## Festus56

Nothing like Christmas in April BBob. Those are nice !! Always part of the fun unpacking and getting to learn a new toy. Not room in my shop but I would sure like to have them. Enjoy !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Bob, you should build a kitchen now…..wait….um.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, You got me laughing so doggone hard. Good thinking I'm drinking a coke. I'd be blowing it out of my nose!!!


----------



## Firewood

Glad to see you finally got your new toys BBob. That's always a good feeling. Keep us posted on the setup.


----------



## dawsonbob

Congrats on the toys, er, tools BBOB!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks. I'm really looking forward to getting some good use out of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hip Hip Hooray! BBob. Merry Christmas ;-)

Nice day in WW today, must have been about 50. I did not go out until late. The Pass was closed this morning for 9 hours. This is April! I haven't done much, not even check in the last few days. Slept for most of 2 days. Got the creeping crud in OR. It was starting the evening I got back Mom didn't catch it. The advantage of being a retired RN. Already exposed and immune to every bug know to mankind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad I could add to the enjoyment of your new toys, BBob.

It's in the mid 50's this AM and going to mid 60's before getting cold again this afternoon. It may rain which doesn't make me happy. I'm tired of rain. I'm ready for drought again so I can get things done. These bookcases are taking too long. It's almost too big of a project for my small shop. They're coming together though. Should get all the building done today, with the exception of doors. I gotta go vote first though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 36° and it's not gonna get much warmer today here in Mid-Michigan. Waiting for the ugly weather to move in from Mark's neighborhood. The northern part of Michigan is gonna get a few inches of snow and we're gonna get freezing rain. Yippee!

*Burly Bob*, WOW! You lucky Duck. I'm excited for you. If it was me, I'd be sleeping with them puppies all night long. They look like they want to get to work right now. Nice Score!

Well, yesterday I put up some more lighting in my shop. I've only had two light in there so far and I needed more light. So, I wired up the shop and hung 4 more lights. It's bright in there now. But, I almost broke my leg doing it though. I was coming down off the ladder and missed the last rung and went straight to the floor. I'm still a little sore today. But, the dirty deed is done.

My wife spent the day yesterday checking out places to stay on our upcoming vacation in June. We're heading to Chattanooga, TN and then to Virginia Beach. I'm getting kind of excited about the trip.

Well, I'm rambling on so it's time to get out of here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch You Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

My forecast is pretty much like Bill's is…..It was 52 at coffee time, with seriously clabbered up skies…..It will get to 68 until about 1:00 or so this afternoon, then a cold front is gonna move in and drop the temps to the low 50's….Right now it's 61, and looks like some rain will be moving in around the time the front moves in…..Winter is still here….!!

BurlyBob….Those new play things sure are purdy…..They will be a great addition to your shop….Sure wish I had a couple of new toys to play with….lol…I'm jealous…...!! But I'm happy for you, too….Enjoy your toys…!! And keep us posted on how they work, and what you think about them…...!! Good flic of you and your daughter…Ya'll look happy…..!!

Bob (WW)......Sorry to hear you've got the crud…..It's still going around up in my neck of the woods, too….Hope you get to feeling better….Plenty of rest, drink lots of liquids, and take drugs…..!!

Bill…..Sounds like you're coming right along on those new book cases…Knowing and seeing your work before, I know they will be nice…..It sounds like we're gonna have the same type weather today, also….!!

One of my best friends from Memphis is coming over this weekend to stay a few days with us, and we're going to build him a pair of stereo speakers…We were in the same bass club for years before I moved over to the mountains….One of my Toledo Bend partners….!! We're sneaking up on that 1,000 mark…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day here. About 15° and 8" total snow. Should melt pretty good today if it gets to the 30's. Winter must be close to done as they are getting to the end of the alphabet to name the storms. This one was "Wilbur"


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, Hope you heal up fast that intestinal Jihad is no fun! Had a touch of it a week or so back. 
During my wide awake can't get back to sleep for hours in the middle of the night, I came up with an idea. I've got to get that drum sander level, where the drum makes contact along the full surface of the wood. I got this idea watching a gal on YouTube make round segmented band saw boxes. She used plywood for gluing cauls, Brilliant. They won't bend. So it hit me, cut 2- 2" strips of plywood, put one at either side of the drum and adjust till they both make even contact. I'm thinking that should really simplify the process. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and 55 in WW today. I didn't get jihad, thank goodness! Just head and chest. Almost gone. Glad it isn't the permanent bronchitis of the last few years.

I don't follow the sander issue BBob. Doesn't it come from the factory so the sander head sands flat and even?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, This sander came in so many pieces. Like I said it was Christmas and assembly was required. I've still got a side extension that I'm debating whether to bolt on or not. Also I'd like to know where those other washers and bolts go! I followed the directions pretty darn close and I've still got parts left over. At least it's not making any funny noises yet!

I worked with it for about 2 hours and I'm pretty sure I've got in adjusted almost perfectly. It might take a little more tweaking down the road after a little breaking in but not very much. I definitely need to do something for saw dust sucking. This thing turns out a lot of fine saw dust

Tomorrow I clean up the jointer, before I kick the tires and light the fires! Report to follow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot about that "some assembly required" clause that goes with Santy Clause. It is better to have parts left over than not enough ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cold and snowy morning here in Mid-Michigan. I thought we were gonna get a dusting of snow this morning but, instead we got a couple inches of the white stuff. A far cry from what Mark has but, it's more than I want. It's 29° with an 18 mph WNW wind which makes the wind chill at 16°. The high for today won't even make it to freezing. Bummer!!!!!

I went to the man store yesterday and bought some of those new fancy light bulbs. They are like florescent lights in a small package. They are 1600 lumens and it's like daylight now in the shop. It's so bright, I have to shield my eyes when I first walk in there. Not really, but it sure makes a difference. I have 6 of them on the ceiling and it makes it nice to see what I'm doing now. The remarkable thing about these lights, they are not hot to the touch after they have been on. They are actually cold to the touch.

I can't stay today cause I've got to go get the oil changed in the car. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Boy is it cold this morning…Went to get my first cup of mud, looked out the window, and the thermometer said 31…...Buurrr!!! I knew it was gonna turn frosty from last night's weather report, after us having 71 yesterday….The wind howled all day and night, and brought that cold front in with it…..I guess it'll be this way for the next few days….And here I thought winter was about over….NOT!!! Sure hope all the plants and trees didn't get frost bite….!! You go out side, and you can tell right where your loose change hangs…!!! Chill ya to the bone.!!!
I'm gonna go out to the shop and do some cleaning up a little before my friend comes over….Still have a bit of a mess from my last project, and I'll clean up a couple of saw blades to remove the pitch and resin….I use Forrest WWII blades, and never had them sharpened….Just clean them good, and ready to go….!!! I usually just buff them off lightly (the carbide tips) with the wire wheel on my grinder….Good as new..!!

BurlyBob…..Hope you get the new toys up and running….I'd be excited, too, if I had a new toy…I always am.!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cloudy and 30° this morning. Almost of our snow melted yesterday with the sunshine. Maybe going to get some more this evening. 1" to 3" they say maybe. Should get to the upper 30's today so will melt some as it comes down.

Glad you are getting the sander fine tuned BBob. My experience is that nearly every new machine regardless of brand needs fine tuned. Helps me learn the machine also.

Don as I get older lights in my shop are getting way more important. Need all the help I can get.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I sure hear that about getting old and lights. I've got some rules for when I'm working on anything: Rule #1- Stay out of my light.

It's fairly warm today and cloudy. Suppose to have a few days of rain.

Today I'm cleaning up the jointer after I return dog food to the farm supply store. Seems my daughter's dog has come down with diabetes. I've got to keep this dog alive till my daughter gets back from Germany in August.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet in WW for a couple days, about 55°F. Supposed to be partly cloudy on Friday. Hope to mow and spray before the spring monsoons.

I've never heard of dog diabetes before. A friend when to the emergency room about a year ago. He came out with diabetes. I ask him what he did to get that? He said drink a couple of liters of Coke everyday! If anyone should know better, he should. He is a retired lab tech. Spent his life drawing blood and doing tests.

Great idea to light up your life Don. I know all about working in the dark. When an electrician gets the lights on his job is done. Off to another dark spot ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No spring snow here.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No spring snow here.
> 
> Stay warm and dry and safe.
> 
> - dawsonbob


DBob, I'm disappointed you are left out ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It was 14°, calm and dark this morning in the great white north of Crandon, WI. Brrr. Speaking of white, they got about 6 to 8" of snow with the last storm that came through. The trip up yesterday was uneventful. My son and his wife need to take their daughter in for some tests this morning, so we are on babysitting duty for the grandkids today. That's why the 3AM wakeup call.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Spring is back. An inch of snow already and not supposed to quit until tomorrow sometime. Just glad I do not have to travel anywhere. Still 33° so is good wet stuff. If we have any extra will send it to Bill.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

It was another chilly start to today's cold snap….It was 31 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber hanging around.
It's now warmed up to 45, with clabber still hanging around, and the high will get to (?) 61…..maybe…!! In the shop, I'm just doing a little cleaning up, and straightening up before my company comes on Sat. morning….Changed out the blade on my saw, and cleaned the one that was on it….Made a couple of new ZCI's yesterday (I already had 4 extras)... I've been trying to locate a riving knife for my saw, but everyone seems to be sold out right now….Oh well….I've done w/o this long…...heading to the shop, so take care, be careful, and have fun….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I puttered around in the shop today. Just can't figure out what to do next. What to build? What to build. I do need to level both sections of the new jointer table. The in feed table is a tad higher than the out feed side.

It's going to be rainy for the next few days. I may have to break out the lawn mower sooner than I'd like!


----------



## Bonka

They know how to get it done in Montana.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy and windy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Two days ago, I woke up to snow and by yesterday it was pretty much melted away. This morning I woke up to more snow. I'm getting pretty tired of this crap. I think it should snow on people who actually like it. It's 34 this morning with an 11 mph west wind.

I went to a an estate sale yesterday and picked up a few goodies. I sure love estate sales! I picked up two brad point drill bits at $6 each. They were the jumbo size, 5/8" and 3/4". I couldn't pass up that deal. They had two nice old hand planes that I just couldn't lift my leg to purchase. They wanted $90 each for them.

Well, it's time to go play in the shop for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 15° this morning with about 3" of new snow overnight. Only going to be a high of 22° so is not melting today. Have broke every monthly record. last years, and this may make this the entire snowiest season ever.

That is a good one Jerry. They are a week behind in planting wheat already this year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….It wasn't too bad of a start to today's weather….It was 45 at my usual coffee time around 7:30 or so…..Skies are again mostly clouded over, and the high will be around 56-58…depending on who you believe….It's supposed to start raining around 11:00 this morning, then lay off for a few hours, then start back later, then turn to SNOW….in the wee hours of the morning, starting with a 30%, and going up towards 60% by dawn…...the temps will drop during that time, and the low will be 29…..Wow..!! Hard to believe….!!

The wife and I went to town last night, and had some Mexican food, then over to her beauty supply store, then to Home Depot where I bought a couple of new toys for the shop….I got a Porter Cable pin nailer, which I've needed for a good while…It shoots head and headless pins from 5/8"-1 3/8"......It's maintenance free…no oil needed…..and it comes with 2,000 1" pins, but I bought some extra ones that are 3/4", and 1 /1/4".....And a new DeWalt jig saw with extra blades…..I can't believe how heavy that mutha is….!! So now I'm good to go on nailers.

Then on to the grocery store for vittles….!! Now I'm kicked back, drinking coffee, and chatting with you all…Life is good, except when I'm ailing….which is most of the time…lol…!!


----------



## Festus56

Here is the new planters for this area Jerry.


----------



## Firewood

Today is 20° and snowing. Again. Grrrr. I'm so done with winter.

We are still up North with the kids. Got the beds put together. New mattresses will be here in a couple weeks.









When we get back home, I'll need to get serious about our new bed. No, it won't be bunk beds :-0


----------



## Bonka

Festus, I used to pull a planter called a drill around. One of the greatest gifts my father gave me was to find school vacation jobs for me on farms and ranches. It wasn't the hard work it was the boredom. One could look down the field one was working and just barely see the end. Then it came to mind there were a couple more waiting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don, didn't you know that Mother Nature is deaf?

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

> Don, didn t you know that Mother Nature is deaf?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Bob I don't know if she is deaf but she sure is bi-polar around here !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 65 in WW today. High winds and rain coming tonight. Hope the power stays on!

BBob, Having new tools and builder's block is terrible. Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't been on in a few days. It was so busy at work I've had little time. Home now though. Well, now we are on our way to the symphony. Still winterish, but not snowing like they thought it would today.

I picked up logs today, mostly walnut. Oddly all I seem to get is walnut. I want maple and elm and boxelder, but all I get is walnut. I've got more waiting for me too. Trying to figure out the best way to cut it and sell it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I feel your pain, we need to figure out how to keep the snow off those who don't want it and ship it to those who do! In the mean time I know that's not a possibility so I'm moving my family to SC at the end of May. Snow should be much less.of a problem down there than in the mistake on the lake burbs.


----------



## Magnum

Here it is for Freezing Cold Aurora, Ontario, Canada. (30 Minutes North Of Toronto.)

See where it says "Flurries" OR "Rain"?

It'll be Rain! Just like the last week or so. I went for a walk this afternoon in my Shirtsleeves!

SPRING Is Here!

As Of 7:00 PM This Evening From Buttonville Airport. (I keep My LEAR JET There…..lol….)










Best Regards To ALL: Rick…..... (Almost Time for those HUGE Bucketmouths Rick! Hope You're Healing Okay!)


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that sounds like such a terrible situation. Just send me all the walnut you have. I promise I'll give it a real good loving caring home!!! You lucky Dog.

I'm working on ideas to use up all my scrap wood. I'm scouring the Internet and have come up with several ideas. Brother do they involve a crap load of glue ups. But hey, like I got anything better to do! Right now I'm building, Brotchen korbs. German - bread baskets. Photos to follow.

I really want to up my game. Expand my skill set, rise above plain square corned things and be more creative.
I plan on trying a little sign carving, raised relief stuff. Maybe that will spark my creative juices. I'm getting tired of boxes and the like. I need a new challenge. I've kicked the idea of going up to BC and trying that Marquerty 
that Shipwright teaches.

Any of you feel the same way?


----------



## Magnum

The "Bass Buster" Weatherman!










Go Get 'Em Rick!

Regards: Rick #2


----------



## Firewood

It was 12° and sunny in Crandon this morning. Should get into the 20's with any luck. Heading back home later today, so hopefully a little warmer.

*Bbob* - it sounds like you are definitely ready to move on to new projects and skills. I think about it from time to time, but I'm still getting comfortable with my current skills before moving on. Besides, I still have quite a list of projects within my comfort zone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It did it….!! It snowed late last night, and again this morning….Just a good ground cover, but it still came down….It was 27 at my coffee time, and now it's quit looks like, and just clabbered over heavily…..The high will be 47 (?)......This is just a quickie, as I'm waiting on my friend to get here from Memphis…He's about 25 miles out, so I may not be on here for a couple of days….Just depends on what and how much we get done on his project…..I'll talk to ya'll later then…...!! I think we finally hit the 1,000 mark…..Good going…keep going…!!!


----------



## Bonka

No snow! +71 d, 73% RH, breeze @ 4 MPH.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to rain and snow last night. It did nothing and I'm ok with that. Drying out a bit is good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 14° here but no new snow. That comes tomorrow they say.

Well after a run of 15 bootjacks in a row the orders switched to my weather forecasting stone plaques. Had a custom one just finished and got orders for 3 more within 1/2 hr. Will keep the laser busy today. This is the first one I made several years ago.


----------



## dawsonbob

Goodmorning everyone,

72 cloudy decrees herein San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet but no wind yet ;-) It poured this morning. We probably got a 5 year supply for DBob.

Mark, That weather forecaster looks pretty good from here.

BBob, How about a wooden clock or a marble machine. Someday I'm gonna do those…..........


----------



## BurlyBob

I like that one Mark. Pretty hard for someone not to understand

Wasted most of the day waiting to go to a funeral. Way to long for my tastes. I almost fell asleep. That would have been a bad thing!

Seems I've got to realign the in feed and out feed table on that jointer. Think I'm going to spend some time reading over the manual. Seems they are suppose to be level with each other. Sure hope I don't screw things up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

72 mostlycloudy degrees here in San Diego.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Seriously windy here. Yesterday 35-50 mph gusts. A big blue spruce tree was blown over in town. It pulled down the power lines bust 3-4 power poles. Makes me glad I had my Blue Spruce cut down a few years back. It's a tree I would never again plant in my yard anywhere close to a structure or any aerial lines.

The neighbor and I decided that I should not try and realign the in feed table.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cool this morning but no snow yet here in Mid-Michigan. The notoriously misinformed weather department (NMWD) here is forecasting another 1-1/2" of snow again today and tonight. They are truly getting on my nerves. Where the heck is spring? The NMWD is forecasting warmer weather for the next few days but, by the weekend it's going to be in the toilet again. I don't think we're gonna have spring this year, I think it's gonna go right into summer and skip spring all together. The temp today is 32 and reaching for 39. Our average temp for this time of year is in the 50's.

*Festus*, I like your weather station. I've seen them before but, nothing like yours. I like the live edge material you used. It makes it classy.

*Rick from north of Toronto*, It's good to hear from you. I hope you can stick around more.

*Rick*, I got a kick out of you talking about "someone" reaching the 1000 mark and it was actually you that hit the magic number.

*BB Yeti*, I have mixed feelings about your move. I'm happy you are able to get out of the rust belt finally, but now you're gonna be in the south where who knows what's gonna happen. Hurry and get your shop together so we can see your progress. Good luck and safe travels on your move.

Hey guys, I discovered a new place to buy things and it's right there on facebook. It's called "Marketplace". It's pretty cool. I've already found a nice old hand plane for chump change. If you get a chance, check it out.

Okay guys, I think it's that time of day that I'm gonna go out and make another mess in my shop. I started a project the other day and I've got to finish it up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

33° and cloudy but not snowing even though it is supposed to. We only need .4" to break the all time ever for a season snowfall. Going to be in the upper 40's and 50's for a few days now.

Thanks for the comments on the weather signs. They are usually dead on accurate. Have sent them all over the country. Even made one for a retiring weather man from the US weather service. Hope to finish up the new ones today and get them sent on their way. Ready for another project now.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunshiny morning and a little warmer. It might creep into the low 60's.

I'm thinking Duke is getting a little better. She's got to last till Sept for my daughter to get home. I'm pretty sure this is going to be the last dog I have anything to do with. It's just to hard on the wife and I when they start going down hill.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

84…yes, 84… sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally a nice day today. Partly sunny and in the 50s. I'll take it. Gonna get even warmer soon, but then colder again.
Finally done with bookcase construction. Next I need to paint. Made doors today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Is that poplar, Bill? Looks really good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, poplar faceframe and door frame. Rest is MDO plywood. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that's an outstanding looking bookcase. A stellar job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, partly sunny, partly high light overcast with filtered sun and shadows, low 60s.

Bill, Book case does look great.

BBob, What are you going to do about the feed table? Isn't it critical?

I went dandelion hunting today. It is finally paying off after about 40 years. Only found 2! Match this weekend so I cast bullets today.

Last year when we RVed the east coast there wasn't any spring. Many campgrounds weren't open until June. Is this 2 years ion a row?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. That's just one part of a total bookcase that's over 8' tall and 11' wide. The middle lower part will have doors. This project has taxed the space I have. Too tall, too big, too heavy. I will be spraying tinted lacquer on Thursday with the earlex hvlp.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hmm, Give me some of that nice 60-70 degree weather….

The high temp chased me out of my garage shop by 11am. High was over 90 today.
Looks like shop time will be limited to few hours in early mornings this week, as Hell as arrived early this year in Phoenix area. 
Supposed to approach record breaking high temperatures near 100 degrees later this week. This is a surprise for early April, usually hellish 100+ summer temperatures show up in middle of May. 
At least mornings are still nice. 
It is when overnight lows are above ~85 in June that garage shop wood working goes into hibernation mode for summer (unless you have AC in shop).

PS - Dry heat my arse: Say that when you are sweating buckets, and covered in sanding dust wearing a respirator.

Work Safe ….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already 40° and maybe get close to 60° today with sunshine. Summer is coming.

Bookcases look good Bill. To bad they need painted but the customer is always right, right?

Another order for a weather forecasting stone this morning. That makes 5 in the last few days.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +59 D, 99% RH. It has been raining off and on sometimes heavy. 1.57 in. rain since midnight and more is much needed. Breeze @ 5 MPH.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, since it's 87 degrees on my porch, I'd say the weather folks were wrong again.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 36° and sunny this morning. We may finally get close to normal temps (low 50's) the next couple days. They had been promising 60° toward the weekend, but now 40 is iffy. Grrrr. *Dbob*, send some of that excess warmth this way please.

*Bill* - nice looking bookcase.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's started out this morning with a little snow here in Mid-Michigan. It's 35° and we're supposed to get to 53° today. Surprising because it's snowing right now. We've had so much snow this year that the weather department is excited about reaching and breaking the total snow amounts for the season. We are about 1/2" away. Oh yea, they are predicting more snow this weekend.

*FF Bill*, nice bookcase my friend. I love poplar, it always looks pretty. Poplar is so easy to work with and light too. Too bad it's gotta be painted. Of course, nothing looks better than walnut or oak.

Welcome aboard *Captain*. We hope to see you more often.

Well, I'm going to pick up another hand plane this morning. I bought one from that Market place app on Facebook. It's a Stanley Bailey transitional plane that I paid $10.00 for. Kinda excited to see it. I also made some drawers for my new workbench yesterday. The shop is starting to look kinda good now. It feels good to be working with wood again after such a long break from it. It's nice to be able to walk out into the shop and smell wood.

Well, it's time to get ready to go. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been raining here this morning. Should get up in the mid 50's then cool and snow tomorrow. Maybe as much as 9" is possible. We have broke every cold and snow record this year so far and like Don we are only 1/2" from the all time snowfall for the season record. Might as well break it good since we are this close.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The sun is shining, the sky is blue and it's markedly warmer here. I believe we have already crested 65 and on our way into the 70s. Wish I wasn't at the salt mine.

Enjoy everybody, something tells me mother nature is going to slap us again this weekend.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 53 when I rose for my morning coffee….After the past few days, I was give plum out…We put in some really long hours in the shop building my friend Mike's stereo speaker cabinets….!!! He got here on Sat. morning, and we ran to town to pick up some plywood and a few other things, we'd need for the build….Got started on them when we got back to the shop….He brought the old speakers, so we used them for the patterns for the new ones….Cut the tops and backs off where we'd have the right configurations for the placement (spacing) of each speaker, (they made of particle board ), and started cutting the ply for the tops, bottoms, sides, and backs…Once those were done, I rabbited all around the sides 3/8" deep to inset the backs….He cut the holes with a jig saw, then I sanded all the parts smooth for one speaker whole he cut the parts for the other one…..Smoothed all the speaker holes on the collating spindle sander, and then I edge banded all the raw edges of the ply….We used 3/4" Oak ply…Once all the parts were ready, we glued and nailed them together….I checked for square for both, and they were dead on….He chose Amber Shellac for the finish…Let the first dry while we had lunch and rested for a bit, and then sanded the boxes with 0000 steel wool….Put on the second coat, and it dried in about 30+ minutes…..They were ready to assemble….he put all the parts back together, and I picked up the scraps and vacuumed a little, and put tools up that we were done with…He brought a stereo receiver with him to try them out once completed….Hooked up the speakers, and boy did they sound and look good….!!! I have to say that for the long hours we put in each day to do this project was a real pleasure….Even my shoulder got a good workout, and it seemed to help it some….!! He was on a time frame to get it done, and only a few days before going back to Memphis….But we did it, and yesterday late he left to go home…!! I took several pictures of the build, so here are a few for your viewing pleasure…...Oh yea….I didn't check the weather each day, but chilly in the mornings, and warmer in the afternoon….It will get to 75 today…So I guess I'm back to my routine now….!!! 
I'll have to try and send the pictures later, as I can't get this PC to download them…I'll try on my laptop…..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well crap…I'm having trouble downloading pictures, cause LJs is screwing up with the downloads….!!! I'll tyr to get more later, I guess….!!


























Ok gang…let's try this again…this time on my lapper….Pictures of the speaker build…..!! Here's the first one….Parts are cut, and the boxes are put together…..I forgot to take pictures of Mike cutting out the parts on the tablesaw…...Dang..!










Cutting out the holes for the speakers, and smoothing them on the sander


----------



## BurlyBob

It's that time of year where the weather can't decided with it wants to do from one minute to the next. Upper 50's today with party to mostly weather.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +76 D, 50% RH, breeze @ 2 MPH. We have gotten 3.10" of rain so far this month. Some tomatoes have been planted and 8 egg plants. I am not going to do watermelons again. They take up too much room and the last crop did not produce well. I did get one 64 lb specimen but it was too much frustration and work for the results.
Even with living in a metropolitan area we hear an Owl hooting a great deal in the early morning hours.
There is a lady Red Shouldered Hawk that nests in the area. She is busy and noisy stacking out her area.
The Chimney Swifts are back again as they have been for over 30 years. They build their nests in our fire place flue.
They eat insects on the fly in early morning and the cool of the evening. The fly around looking like little go-karts catching flying insect.
The hurricane, Irma, necessitated removal of two huge trees. That cuts down on a lot of nesting birds. We even had one Humming bird nesting in the back yard. The Hummers are not back yet but we are eagerly awaiting their arrival.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 mostly sunnydegrees here in San Diego today. Much cooler than yesterday.

FW Mike. I'd gladly send you any excess heat. In fact, since you're East of me, it may be headed your way.

Stay warm and dry and safe


----------



## Rick Dennington

I guess LJs is froze up on posting pictures…it won't post anymore of mine….for now, anyway…..!! Don't know what's going on…and it was doing so good….!!! Hope everyone else don't / is not having this problem..!

It finally let me download the rest of them….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

A few more pictures of the speaker build…!! The last one is the speakers hooked up to a receiver with tunes….They sound really good…!! It was a fun project, and I enjoyed my good friend, Mike….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The speakers sound great Rick. You guys did a nice job.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bill,...I appreciate it….They did turn out nice, and Mike was very happy with them…!!

I did take a few minutes to scroll back up the pages and see some post…I saw your book case build, and it looks great….You're doing a stellar job, as usual….It felt good to get back in the shop and work the wood….Good theropy for my shoulder…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Rick, Getting back in the shop and building something must be very Therapeutic. For heavens sake don't over do it!!! None of want to see you laid up anymore!!! Been there done that and wore out that T shirt!!!


----------



## Festus56

Nice job on the speakers Rick. Looks like you still have the quality touch to projects.

Another 60° day here without any wind and plenty of sunshine.


----------



## Magnum

Dear Mr. ArtsyFartsy:

*"Rick from north of Toronto, It's good to hear from you. I hope you can stick around more."*

That was very nice of you to say that! It's also Much Appreciated!

Best Regards: Rick #2


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark…..Much appreciated….It was fun doing a project with one of my best friends, whom I've known for many many years…We were in the same bass club in Memphis for about 16 years till I moved to the mountains….He likes working the wood….just doesn't have the space to do it…So when he wants to build a project, he calls me to help, and to use my shop….lol…!! I always tell him he has to drive 4 hours if he wants to use my tools and machines….he's always ready….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi ya, Rick #2….!!! How you been? You check in to LJs for a while, then leave, then eventually come back….!!

I never know if you're comin' or goin'......After this shoulder gets a little better, I'm gonna chase the elusive micropterous salamodes…..It's getting time, and it's getting just right….!! It's prolly still winter in Canada, with snow and all…..I hope we're done with winter….!! Like Don said, stick around and come back for a visit….!!!


----------



## Magnum

> Hi ya, Rick #2….!!! How you been? You check in to LJs for a while, then leave, then eventually come back….!!
> 
> I never know if you re comin or goin …...After this shoulder gets a little better, I m gonna chase the elusive micropterous salamodes…..It s getting time, and it s getting just right….!! It s prolly still winter in Canada, with snow and all…..I hope we re done with winter….!! Like Don said, stick around and come back for a visit….!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Thanks Rick! Coming OR Going is always a Question. ...lol.. I'm gonna be here for a while. That's for sure No Snow North Of Toronto right now and it;s getting warmer all of the time.

Okay. I'll drop by once and a while. Sure Hope that Shoulder is getting better, Buddy!

I'm ambidextrous so I can Cast with either arm. The Left one seems to be the Lucky One (I Think….lol…)

Best Regards: Rick#2


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 48° and sunny this morning. May hit 60° before dropping off later this afternoon. Up in Crandon,WI where I was last week is expected to get a foot or more snow this weekend. Glad I'm not there for it.

*Rick* - Nice job on the speakers. I just sold my Pioneer stereo and speakers I bought when I was stationed in Germany back in the 70's. Man,even being 40 years old, those speakers sounded awsome. I hated to sell it, but just no place for it anymore. And I'm really jealous of your shop space.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I just wish it would make up it's mind here in Mid-Michigan. It snowed a little yesterday, then the snow went away and it warmed up so much that I had the doors open enjoying the sunshine. It got up to 50 yesterday and today is supposed to be the same. Something is wrong someplace, the temp is 47° heading to "gulp" 68°. That's right, 68, I checked the weather twice. Now I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop.

I picked up my new "old" plane yesterday. The photo that they sent me didn't tell the whole story, but it turned out better than expected. It's 99% complete and in good condition. I took it apart yesterday when I got home and cleaned it up a little. I only paid $10 for it too. The value in the book says it's worth $60 -$120.










We got our grandson dropped off this morning. He was up all night being sick so we volunteered to watch him today. He couldn't keep up with Grampa and ended up taking a nap. LOL









He'll sleep good under that Michigan blanket. LOL

*Rick*, nice speakers. Good job. It's good to get that shoulder working again. It will probably help you get ready for the fishing season.

*WI Mike*, I had a nice Pioneer system once upon a time too. It was a 9500 with a nice set of speakers, 250 Watts per channel. I could blast the neighbors out of their house which I probably did a time or two. I sold the system back in 2010 and got $500 for the system.

Well, it's that time for me to get another coffee and stand out in my wood shop and stare at the world. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

When I rose for my morning coffee, and checked the thermometer out the kitchen window, it was 65…now it's 67, with plenty of sun, no wind, and just a nice start to the day….The high will get to a blistering 80 degrees….Nice..!! I've not done much but laze around after getting the speaker job done…..Again…..thanks guys for all the nice comments….It's always a good feeling to know that you've accomplished something in the woodworking endeavor….One thing about my friend…..he retains information and absorbs it…..he was a banker for 20 years, and now sells real estate…..he was /is a quick learner…. so that helped to make things go smoothly..!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is mid 40's and cloudy here. Going to rain then change to snow tonight through tomorrow. We will see how that works. Maybe up in the 40's tomorrow so is going to be wet stuff.

Nice plane Don and the price was right also. I need a wooden plane for my little collection just to say I have one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 mostlycloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

70s and 80s today. Too nice to be at the salt mine. Too bad I'm already here. Make it a good one folks!


----------



## NeophyteGrant

It's in the 60s in Chicago today-high 60s. However it is also overcast. (Office views looking over Grant and Millenium Parks, Lake Shore Drive, and Michigan Ave., to the north and then to the south)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Missed a day or two. It got up to 85 today I think. Sure feels like spring, but Sunday will be a high of 40.
It was pretty darn warm while I was spraying paint today. Tomorrow will be cloudy and not as warm. I'm gonna hit it hard and try to get it all painted tomorrow. Probably not gonna happen, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DAmp and gray in WW, about 50 ° F. WE are at 2.26" this month. Should have our full allotment of 2.76" by the 15th. Weatherman is doubling down ;-(

Finally went to Dr. today. Yup, I got it right, permanent bronchitis again this year ;-( Y'all are safe, not contagious ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, That's a really fine looking camper you got there. Hope he gets feeling better.

Neophytegrant, welcome to our group of old farts, cussin and discussin the weather. I do remember delivering cars in that neck of your woods. A 1 ton Dodge and a 48' trailer, not something I want to do nowadays.

Hey gang, I need some help. I've been looking around for some specialty hinges for a chest top. I'm fixing to build a pirate treasure chest toy box for my grandson. I had some gas strut hinges saved on my computer but they seem to have been deleted. I want some serious safety hinges that will be easy for the little guy to lift the lid and then close softly. I don't want him or his little brother getting hurt by the lid slamming down. I've sound a couple on Rockler and Woodcraft but I'm looking for other options as well. One thing I an not going to do is put a latch on this toy box. I've mentioned it here many times here on LG's. When I took the training to be an Dep. Medical Examiner, one of the case studies involved a child who had been trapped in a toy box and did not survive.
I've promised myself and my Daughter in law to make certain that we never have a tragedy such as that! So friends help me keep that promise.


----------



## Firewood

It's about 35° this morning. The weather through the weekend will be a big bag of crap. Rain, thunder storms, freezing rain, snow, and winds gusting to 40-50mph. Temps staying in the 30's. Spring? Ha! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you weather watchers,

At my usual get up time, it was 65, with plenty of clabber hanging around, and now it's 67 with the same clabber….The high will get to 74….maybe…..Rain is forecast for today, and the chance is 90%, then going down tonight to 70%...As I type this, it's getting darker, so it looks like it's on its way…..Working on my second pot of java….!!!

Welcome to our weather report, NeophyteGrant….Glad you could drop by….Come back when you can…!!

Bob (WW).....Sorry to hear you're under the weather, and have the crudy bronchitis…..it really sucks to be sick…I got sick one time years ago, and had bronchitis and pneumonia at the same time….Thought I was gonna die, and wished I could of at the time….Two big shots of penicillin cured that….!!

Bill…..Hope you get all your painting done on the bookcases….Building that many and that size is a real job, and a pain in the arse to move and set in place….I don't envy you at all….But I like working the wood..!!!

BurlyBob….When my grandkids were little, I built each one of them a toy box w/o latches just for the reason you mentioned….It's just too dangerous for younguns' ....The hinges back then were of poor quality, and didn't hold up long….So I replaced them with the soft close type, but they still didn't hold up good….The kids were 5,3, and 2…..Now they are 27, 25, and 23….The two oldest girls still have theirs, but the boy destroyed his…!! Hinges are a lot better now than when they were back then…...!!

All you Norfers try and stay warm, as y'all still have winter going on in your neck of the woods…...Here at home, the trees are budding out, the dogwoods are blooming, and the weeds are growing….!!

O.K…..It's time for me to get out of here, and head to the shop for a little more cleaning….I have a new project in mind for a new/ re-do of my miter saw and radial arm saw station….Need to do some planning….Later..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We did not get the weather predicted here. Rain yesterday and last night is all. Some places nearby got up to 1/2" of snow is all. And 50 miles north they got about 8". Storm went north, south and east of us this time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

78 sunnydegrees here in San Diego today. No snow here.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl, +84 d, 43% RH, breeze 2 MPH.
I am finally getting back to trying to do some WW. Susan, my wife, and I built 8 1840 Shaker clocks. These were for relatives and friends. Although we built several we struggled with each one. Then we built a doll cradle which was number 2 but 20 years later. That had us at each others throats.
So I am back to doing the cradle mostly by myself. Most of the pieces are cut out but not to exact size. I am almost helpless when I come to reading drawings. The end pieces are now going to the smoker supply. So I am going to give them another shot but use pine for practice. I wish I knew what is wrong with my brain. It must be some sort of learning ability.
Making all of the clocks taught me a lesson. Don't ever take on making a bunch of the same thing again ever.Susan can just look at plans and off she goes as fa as understanding them. Guess who put in the ceiling fans?


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks, Well it's 72° and heading to 77° with blue skies here in the cactus patch and the best part? no snow in sight. ...
*BBob* I understand your concerns with the chest … along with the gas struts and a spring loaded hinge, I added two 1" holes in either end with a screen over it and a decorative cover on the outside, right under the handle, 'Air ports' I guess you'd call them … just so I'd sleep better at night.
Enjoy workin' on the chest … Ya could be re-doin' a kitchen ya know …


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did not get all the painting done, but I did sell some more walnut. Still have a bunch to sell.
Maybe I will sneak some painting time in this weekend and get it done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We finally had some warm weather in the rust belt, bout time too! It was freezing rain Wednesday and sunny in the mid 70's today, it's getting close to my comfort level right at 85° with ~70% humidity.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, That is a very classic looking book case. I'm thinking Federal period. Nonetheless it's a sure winner!

Thanks Mike. Air holes are not something I'd thought of! That's a really great idea and should be something I can add to the build quite easily.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's raining big time and the temps are dropping here in Mid-Michigan. The temps yesterday at this time was in the 40's, today it's in the toilet at 35° and not getting any warmer than that. The weather was pretty decent yesterday but today is a different story. The weather department is predicting doom for us for the next couple of days. We're supposed to get rain, high winds and freezing rain for the next two days, up to 1/2" on the trees and power lines. So, if you don't hear from me for the next couple of days, you'll know I'll be out of power. My brother who lives in the Traverse City area of Michigan said he had up to 8" of snow last night and should get an additional 4" to 6" more today. So much for spring time in Michigan.

*FF Bill*, The bookcase is looking good. Too bad that selling walnut keeps getting in the way. Who helps you carry and install the bookcases, you son's?

*Burly Bob*, I don't know what to tell ya on the hinges. When I made my hope chest, I used piano hinges and I used a child proof lock from Rockler. But, other than that, I'm no help. Good luck on your build.

Well guys, I've got to go do my storm preparations, fill the bathtub full of water, make sure the batteries are up in the flashlights oh and check the generator too. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day here. Will get to the upper 50's later and 60° tomorrow they say. Already upper 40's so I have to agree with them.

BBob the only big cedar chest I built I did like Don built his. Tried to find heavy lid supports that would work but the way it was made they did not work right. Decided against any lock but the lid was heavy. Was no youngsters in the house where it was going so it worked ok.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to you weather watchers,

It was 47 when I rose for the morning pot of sheep dip…..It was really clabbered over then, but the sun finally broke through, and now it's sunny…The high will only get to 54, as the storm brought in a cool front…!! We had a huge storm roll in here last night about 8:30, with a hard rain, thunder, lightening, and high winds…The tornado sirens went off around 9:00 or so, and it was a tornado warning…...take cover….!! we didn't…!! After about 30-40 minutes it blew through, but the rain continued, but let up on the hard downpour…..Didn't lose power, but the lights flickered a little…..Whew..!! It was a close call….Other than the excitement last night, not much news to pass along from the mountains….The wife and I are leaving for Texas in the morning to see about her mom….She's not doing real good after her mild stroke, and also to check on her brother who has diabetes….But I'll be checking in as I'll have my lapper with me….
Went and had breakfast with 3 of my fishing buds this morning while my wife was doing one of the guy's wifes' hair….So that's prolly the highlight of my day….!!

Bill…..Stellar job on the build of the bookcase(s)....You're doing excellent work, as usual…..That's a big job..!!

Don…Hope all goes well with the weather in your neck of the woods….That freezing rain turning to ice plays hell on power lines and trees…..Be careful, and keep an eye on the weather up there….Get that generator oiled and filled with fuel just in case….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

83sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill, great work on the bookcase. It almost seems to be a shame to be covering up that nice poplar though.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Bob, I know, but something needed to be painted. Would you rather it was these 24" wide walnut slabs I just milled? ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Bite your tongue, Bill! Who would desecrate nice walnut with paint? That would be almost sacrilegious.


----------



## Firewood

*Dbob*- You should know that using the words paint and walnut in the same sentence is illegal in 23 states.

*Bill*- those slabs look great. I've got a bunch of walnut, but no slabs that nice.

Oh, the weather. Upper 20's right now, very windy, the house is coated with ice and it's still snowing, raining, sleeting…. I'm sure the weathermen will make up a new word for it before it's over.

I've been fighting a cold for the last few days. This one really has me laying low. I went years without being sick and now I've had two in the last month or so. Grrrr!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'm still here after the mess we had here in Mid-Michigan. We got everything thrown at us yesterday but, the power is still on. The backyard is flooded as well as the front. We got lots of sleet and rain mixed. This morning the vehicles are covered in ice. The yard looks like winter again and it's not over yet. They are still predicting more ice until this afternoon. The temp right now is 30° with freezing rain but it's supposed to warm up to 39° this afternoon with more rain. Not much wind today to speak of, but maybe that will come later today.

I spent yesterday getting ready for the bad weather to come in. Got the generator running, it took a little time though. Got the bathtubs filled with water, checked the flashlights for batteries. Maybe that's the secret, get that stuff done and nothing will happen. Anyway, I'm done for now. After all that, I had time to mill down some walnut and oak I had laying around. Man, that old walnut is dirty stuff.

Speaking of walnut, *FF Bill*, that is some nice slabs. Like Mike said, how dare you use the word paint in the same sentence with walnut? LOL Those slabs would look nice as a counter top.

*Rick*, be careful on your return trip to Texas. Looking forward to hearing your adventures.

Well guys, it's time to go make a mess in the shop while I still have power. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunny and warm here today again. My lawn is actually green and growing.

Nice slabs Bill. Wish I was closer so I could raid your woodpile.

Got the shop spring cleaning done yesterday. Finally warmed up enough to open the doors and blow all the fine dust out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

78 sorta sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike, I don't know how that happened. I'll do penance on Walnut Day of next week.

Stay warm and dry and safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Several days ago summer was here for a visit, but now it's 38 and spitting rain and wet snow. Good day to mill some more walnut and stack maple that I'd been neglecting. Shouldn't have neglected it, because now it's moldy stained.

You guys are welcome to the walnut store. I've got too much. Here's the pile of slabs from that last log.


----------



## Bonka

We got .94" of rain in no time. The humidity will be up tomorrow.


----------



## NeophyteGrant

Thanks for the welcome words the other day, everyone. I'm still picking up skills so I often can't contribute to threads but I saw this one and I thought, that's one thing I have in spades in Chicago: daily weather fluctuations.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, the wood looks great! Do you do youtube? If so you should post a video of slabing a walnut.
We had actual spring weather last Friday and could have snow yet again tomorrow morning, this is getting old.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'm still here and I still have power, so far! The ice is thawing, the rain has quit and the rivers are beginning to recede here in Mid-Michigan. We got a ton a of rain and freezing rain yesterday, but no wind to speak of. That was the saving grace for us. The lights flickered once and the TV blinked and that was it. They extended the "winter storm warning" until midnight last night. I kept watching the tree in our backyard waiting for it to fall over with the weight of the ice on it, but nothing happened. I was in my shop yesterday when I heard my neighbors tree come crashing down. It scared the crap outta me! Anyway, as *BB Yeti *has said, they are predicting more snow tomorrow. BTW, we broke the all time snow amounts for this season, 84.9 inches. I'm sure the weather peeps are happy about that.

*FF Bill*, I look at those pictures of your walnut piles and it makes me cry. Here I am digging through my crap wood looking for bits and pieces of walnut and there you have stacks of it. If only you lived closer to me…........

Well guys, It's that time to head out to the shop and make some mistakes, uh, er, I mean make something. LOL Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine, wind and 70° today. Will be fun I am sure !! Going to be in the 50's the next couple days with chance of rain.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, That be just terrible…to much walnut. I only wish I had your same problem. It's going to be hard but try and work through it.

Looks like it's going to warm up around here. By the end of the week it might be getting into the 60's. That means I'll get to mow the lawn again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

66 mostlycloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Kinda windy, too.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's an interesting idea yeti…..maybe when I'm more proficient I'll make one just for you guys to see. I can make the video private and only those I share the link with can see it. I have made a YouTube video like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The weather…..well it was snowing this morning here too. Just some flurries, but still…..it's mid April.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +72d, RH 35%, breeze @ 7 MPH.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang from Texas,

We got here late yesterday evening arond 6:30 after leaving home about the same time that morning….It was 29 at leaving time, and heading down I-40 around Amarillo, it started raining lightly, then it turned to freezing rain, and sticking on the window shield ofr about 10 miles, then it was gone, and started warming up a little….It was really windy all the way from home till we arrived….I guess you guys heard about the wild fires that was happening out here…they started in New Mexico, come across the Texas border, and burned about 60,000 acres, and was headed to where we are now…East of Amarillo out on I-40 you could see where the fires had burned the pasture lands, and along the interstate, moving North to South….. Drove through lots of smoke, and finally drove out of it…..Everything's good here…..After driving 12+ hours, I was dead, so I hit the rack early….Got caught up on rest….
Today, just visting with family, and the dust started blowing…It was 64 at coffee time, and it got hotter as the day progressed…..It got up to 90 and it's till 82, so it's warm… On the interstate, we were passing an 18 wheeler, and he was hauling big Oak timbers that were at least 10" x10" square solid, and about 12-14 feet long…I had my wife to take a few pictures of it, so I'll post them on here for you to see….It looked like he was heading to a saw mill (?), or whatever or whereever he was hauling them to…

All you Norfers still getting plenty of cold weather, rain, or snow, keep dry and stay warm….Keep your eyes on the weather, and be careful….. I won't try to catch up with all the post, so I'll just post when I can….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy here in Mid-Michigan. Yup, it snowed here again last night. I think the people around here are taking up a collection so they can hire a hit man on that goofy ground hog Punxsutawney Phil. He gave us the wrong information concerning spring. LOL We keep adding to our total snowfall for the year. The temp is 28 freezing degrees this morning heading to 36°.

I've got to tell you guys. If you recall, a while back I told y'all about "Market Place" on Facebook. It's a real cool place if you want to buy stuff or even sell stuff. So far, I've bought a plane but, most recently I've sold two things. This latest thing was an old Delta Planner I had. I had two of them and needed to free up some space in my shop so I put it up for sale last night. Within an hour, I had 14 people wanting to buy it. It was total chaos. I sold it for the asking price but, I had one guy offering to buy it for more money. Of course I didn't, but what a blast. I'm not a salesman for FB, but you guys should look it over. On Facebook on your phone, it's the little house at the top of your page. On Facebook on your computer, it's at the top left column.

*Rick*, I'm glad you made it unscathed. Enjoy the warm weather.

Well that's all I have for today guys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

All I can say about the weather here in Tejas, is it's hot..!! The temp was 66 early on, and now here right before lunch time it's heading towards 90…..again… The wind is blowing at about 25-30 mph, and it looks like it's headed for a sand storm…lord I hope not…When I lived here years ago, we had sand storms quite often….I hated them….Sand gets into everything….houses, automobiles, etc…..! It looks like the temps are gonna stay about the same all this week we're here….No rain they said, in about 120 days…It's dead, dry, and brown…..Yuk..!!

Don…..Thanks, and yes, we made it here w/o a hitch, and arived unscathed….!!! Just 726 miles of open road…!!

That's it for me for now….Time to eat dinner, so I'm out of here….Later, y'all…..!!!


----------



## Firewood

Hello all. Well, today is in the upper 20's and (was) sunny. Now it's clouding over. We ended up with about 4 or 5" of snow. The folks up around Green Bay (GO PACK, GO!) were hit with about 29". Tomorrow we will be under another winter weather advisory. Looks like a few more inches on the way. This is getting real old real fast.

I was cleaning up the shop and found a small piece of oak with active powder post beetles in it. It was nested between some scraps of MDF. You can see where they burrowed out of the oak and tasted the MDF, but no penetrations. I'm hoping they just made a U-turn back into the oak. I looked through all my other wood (mostly walnut) but didn't see any other indication of activity. I'll be watching closely for any new signs. I hate those little [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started out cold this morning, but became a beautiful day. I think I'll go home 12 hours early. Cindy gets sworn in as a board member at the kids school tonight. Then she goes to Nashville for several days tomorrow. I would say I'm gonna batch it for a few days, but single dad is probably more accurate. Just for a few days though. I think that's all I can handle.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill is Mr. Mom. Kids, hold on to your woobies!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A little cooler and cloudy here today. Only got to 50° after rain showers this morning. Supposed to keep warming up the next few days so we will see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mr mom out the boys to bed a while ago.

Don, I just posted some walnut on marketplace and I've heard nothing but crickets…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's starting to warm up to day even warmer tomorrow. Spent the day finishing a circle cutting jig for my old Atlas band saw. By Golly it worked the first time. Made an almost 4" circle, followed by a couple of close to 6" circles.
I've still got a little tweaking, stop adjusters to make, sanding and finish.

I'm just tinkering and putting off any real big ideas for the time being. "Stick in The Mud," is going to order new hardwood flooring. I'll get to do a crap load of demo work, followed by new base board and trim. About that demo work, I told "Stick in the Mud". No Chip Gaines!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool this morning, but warming up to great painting weather. Let's get these bookcases done!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

Here's the pictures of the big load of Oak my wife took as we were rolling down I-40….I was amazed to see such big timbers….I wondered where he was heading….to a job site, or to a lumber mill…...These were at least 12" x12" square, and about 12-14 feet long…..It was 49, very windy, clear skies, and the high will get to 71…..

Bill…..How would you like to have that load of Oak to mill down into nice boards…?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Not a snowflake in sight.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those appear to be bolted together. I cut timbers just like that for my coworker a few weeks ago. He got old building timbers and we sawed them into 4" planks.


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone

It's in the 20's…..again
There's winter weather advisories…....again.
it's currently snowing…....again

Makes me so sad


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Here is a cheer you up picture Mike. 60° and calm. Could have did a video of the flag but it would look the same.


----------



## Firewood

Thanks Mark. Any little bit helps


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy from the cactus patch, where its a beautiful 81° with a few puffy clouds here and there. Geezz I love this weather, and after I read Firewood's weather I like it even more … And did I mention? No snow in sight.

As I look out my office window I see the birds and bunnies at the ground feeders and there are two Grackles out there making their way north, So keep your head up Mike, the birds say that spring time is near.

Haven't been doing much in the shop the last few days, and I am having withdrawals … Gotta get back to work in the shop ..

Stay safe in what you do, and be well my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys ever find yourself in the shop and things start going so bad you 'bout throw your project out the door. I was there today! I think my blood sugar was acting up and I just quit. I was trying to cut thin strips fro splines and flat out could not get an even cut. Screw it there's always tomorrow!

On the up side it is warming up around here and next week I pull the boat out of the garage. Not that I can do anything with it. The reservoir is 55' below full and headed lower.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 45° and headed to the 60's here. Going to be this way for several more days they say. Need to get the mower out as my lawn is growing fast now.

That happens to me all the time BBob. I usually have about 5 projects going so I just move to another one for awhile then come back to the first one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It was pert near 60 yesterday morning when I put the kiddo on the bus, this morning chilly in the mid 30s and breezy. Where is the nice Spring weather? I really don't want the Summer swamp weather to just activate like the last couple of years. I hate hot and sticky, but we're in a river confluence so I really don't get much of a choice.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with enough light rain to make the street wet.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW with filtered sun the last few days in the 50s. My bride's laptop has been in the hospital for a while. She is using mine a lot for her research. I haven't been trying to post on the phone. Fingers are too fat.

Y'all keep at it. You are doing fine ;-)

Rick, I see big timbers like that on the road quite a bit. But, we grow them here ;-) However, Good thing they invented steam ships. I think we are out of the mast quality Doug Fir outside of the national parks.

Jerry, That plan thing is the ability to visualize. It is the way God wired the brain. I ran into it a lot in the trade. People look at plans and framed walls with the electrical and say it is what they want. After the paint is on the wall, it wasn't what they wanted at all!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob,

That's what I call the difference between 2 dimensional thinking and 3 dimensional thinking. My Dad, God love him, was a electronics whiz. Sadly he couldn't work with out a schematic in front of him. My wife is much the same way. She worked in a real estate title company. Ask her to visualize something and you got a totally vacant stare. I remember once asking my Dad to help set up his shop smith for the lathe feature. I told him I had a piece of wood I wanted to turn. He told me he didn't have any calipers. Me being me I said no big deal. He said I couldn't do anything without them. I badgered him to help me and I spent the morning turning this piece of myrtle wood into a candle stand. So after lunch I reminded him how I couldn't make anything without calipers. I pulled out the turning and sat it next to him on the table. Well, Dad being the stoic sort he was, looked it up and down and said, "It don't look to bad".
Damn I wish he was still here to spend time with me in the shop and go fishing. He was 67 when Cancer took him from us! Without a doubt the wisest Man I ever knew.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's an absolutely beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It looks like mother nature finally got her [email protected]#t together. The sky is clear and the temp is 37° heading to 51°. Yesterday it was so nice, I had the doors open all day long. As *Mark* was saying, it's supposed to be nice for the next several days. It's about time, I'm getting tired of waking up to snow.

As I said, I worked in my shop most of the day yesterday. I was messing around with my lathe turning out another large spark plug on the lathe. It turned out okay, nothing fabulous. I was also looking at my wood pile that I covered up last fall after moving in. It's in bad shape. There is gonna be a loss of wood from the moisture. There is gonna be a lot of scrap lumber thrown in the fire pit this year.

You guys talking about vision, I have very little. I usually have to either use a print or draw one up to make something. I can use a picture and that usually works for me too. But, If I don't have a print, I have a hard time visualizing what I want to do or how to approach the project. Now on the other hand, my dad was a carpenter most of his life and he could look at a room or area and visualize what needs to be done. I envied his abilities. But where he excelled in visualization, he lacked in perfection. We were exact opposites in that area. When we would be building something, he would tell me "it doesn't have to be perfect, the dry wall guys will come in behind us and make it look nice." And as *Burly Bob* said, I wish I could spend some time in the shop with him. I miss those days.

Well that all I've got my friends. As usual, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bright sunny and 60° day here. No excuses for not getting somethng done for me.


----------



## Firewood

Good Morning all. After our snow on Wednesday, the weather has finally turned in our favor. It's been clear blue skies and warming up. It 50 yesterday in Milwaukee and should get a bit warmer then that today. The snow is melting and a nice clip. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much news to tell around here in the dust bowl….It's been windy everyday we've been down here….I miss the mountains…..I'll be heading t way about Monday morning….!!!! It's been in the mid to low 40's for lows, and 50's for highs….Couple of days of dirt blowing…that sucks….I lived in this crap for 34 years, and after being gone for so long, I just can't get used to being in it again….It was 44 with a good chance of rain later today and tonight, and a high of 64, with plenty of clabber…..!!!!

Glad to hear all you Norfers are finally getting some relief from the snow and cold weather….Maybe spring will finally arrive up there….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## jtriggs

15 degrees this morning as I walked the dog. Normal low is 39 and normal hi is 60 today. We won't hit 50. The entire month of April has been horrendous. In the past week we've had 28 inches or so of snow and I live in the banana belt of Minnesota, only 9 miles from the Iowa line.

I've go garlic growing up through the mulch and thriving despite the cold temps. It may finally be over as highs next week run in the upper 50s and 60s.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This may have been the last frostily day for a long time. It warmed up to mid 60's though and was a beautiful day. Great day to get all the logs off my trailer and then Mike in STL came out for a visit. We walked around my place and he said I had a lot of wood, so tonight I posted some for sale. Next I'm gonna plane the pecan I have and then post that for sale maybe tomorrow. He took some walnut off my hands though, so that was helpful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast in WW today, about 60+. Gonna rain tomorrow and then clearing to 77 next Thursday. It's going directly from too cold to work to too hot to work. Glad I'm retired. In case anyone is wondering, 65 is the proper temp for work.

BBob, My dad was both, a perfectionist and a visualizer. He would draw a plan for a barn or something big on a piece of wood about 2 feet square, but small out building ect he just did it. He didn't care how long we spent digging a big lava rock out of the way to move a fence post 1/2" so the fence line would be straight. When we strung the wire, there would not be a post more than 1/4" from it. I'm a little surprised we didn't have to move those!

One day when I was a little kid he wanted mom to come help him check the layout of the barn that was about 56' feet square. She was an RN, worked OB nights, canned nearly everything we ate, had us 3 kids to take care of….... She said she was too busy and she had helped mark it out a month or 2 before. He said the wind might have moved the stakes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, Your Dad sounds like quite a guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He was for sure. He drove a chuck wagon in 1953 at the Boise State fair the last year they had races. He said they made them illegal after that because they were too dangerous. The Kuna Kave Riding Club wanted to run a wagon in the last race but they didn't have a wagon, a team or a driver. He told them he would drive if they found a team and he had a WWI army wagon if they couldn't find anything else. They didn't and his was over a 1000 pounds heavier than the others. They found a team for the wheelers. The day of the race they brought the leaders, one of which had never been in harass before he hooked her up for the first race. There was a picture taken of him crossing the finish line one night. You can see the reflection of the flash in her eye. Can't see that on the other horses. I'm sure he ran her without blinders on the bridle. Work horse bridles have them so they aren't spooked by what they are pulling. I'm sure he did that to keep her spooked and out of the way. The other guy on the wagon had a bucket of rocks to keep the leaders moving. He actually won one night of the five with that wagon that weighed twice as much as the others and the leaders he was breaking in.

I remember going to the track and talking to the other people involved. I was just 4 so I didn't see any racing. Mom didn't want any part of that nonsense so she took us to Iowa to visit grandma and grandpa that week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cloudless morning with mild temps here in Mid-Michigan. The temps this morning is 39° heading to 55°. It turned into a beautiful day yesterday and again I had the doors open enjoying the day in the shop.

Today, I'm tackling the wood pile. Gonna try to salvage what wood I have that didn't get spoiled. Gawd, I hate that wood being exposed. I'm heading up north Tuesday to check out some old tools at an up-coming estate sale. Then next week, I'm heading down to Chattanooga, TN for a week of relaxation. This retired life is getting to me, I've got to take a vacation. LOL

*JT Riggs*, I just wanted to welcome you to our weather page. We've got a bunch of great guys here. I hope you can stay for a while. I have a friend who live not far from you in Reading, MN. There is a lot of flat land around there.

Well boy, I've got one more coffee to get down me then the work starts. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

We are still getting much needed rain. 0.90 since midnight. +65 d, RH 99%. I have, for me, made great strides in print reading and execution in fabricating. I have not done any WW for a good while and had to go back to 101 WW. 
I now know to pay attention which side of the line to saw on and the miter gauge must be checked after it has not been used for the past 5 min. :}
The print reading progress I contribute to Susan my wife of 51 years. She finally snapped at me and said, " I don't know how you think." I cooled off and realized I didn't know how I thought either and tried it her way.
I should have known about her superior skills. Years ago I bought her 100 lbs. of steel wool and she knitted a stove.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be up in the 70's today. Will be nice tomorrow then cool off on Monday.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming up quite nice around here. Mid 60's for the next few days. Grass is growing like crazy. Sadly I had to take the mower to the shop. I'm no mechanic. So a new plug, oil, air filter and new gas. That didn't fix it so I guess they will have to.

Still trying to get motivated to dream up a new project. Nothing but small stuff and cleaning for the next week or so. Brother is there a lot of cleaning to be done!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

Still no news to tell about….we're still in Tejas for another couple of days, then heading to the mountains Monday morning….So I'll be on the road for 12-13 hours then….It rained last night here for about 30-40 minutes, and it moved out…None today…It was 53 and again, windy, but no sand or dirt….It's now 57, and that's the high for today…..I figure the weeds at home have growed, so it'll be mowing time…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How's by everybody. Beautiful, warm, sunshiny day. Started by planing some pecan lumber this morning. Pecan is beautiful wood, but hard to dry. This stuff was wavy, but I managed to plane it down to about 15/16, with still a few rough spots. Whoever buys it will have to finish the job.

Gotta work 2 days, then Tuesday I'll finally get the bookcases installed. Yay.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

Woke up to a cold morning here in West Texas…..It was 37, and once again, it's windy…..Plenty of sun, no clabber, and the high will get to 67…..Had a big breakfast with plenty of coffee, and still sucking it down…..I'm ready to go home….I've had it with all this dirt blowing…and family visitation….I need peace and quite…..lol…!!

BurlyBob…..Hope they figure out what's wrong with your mower….If not, you'll have to get a couple of goats for lawn care….I'm still waiting on the plastic part for the fence….!!

Bill…..That's some nice looking Pecan….How many board feet did you wind up getting out of the logs..? Pecan looks really nice with a finish on it….I've always liked the sap wood and knots….We have a Pecan bedroom suit that was my wifes' and her sisters' when they were small….Nice dove tailed drawers….!!! It's old….!!

dawsonBob…..Hope you're feeling o.k….


----------



## Bonka

+75 d. RH 71%. breeze @ 5 MPH. Waiting for finish test piece to dry for second coat. Naps are great ways to pass time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jerry,

Yep…..I take a nap every day….Usually about 2 hours after dinner (lunch for most people)...Done it for 35 years…..A 2-3 hour nap sets well with me….!!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rain, more rain. And it got cold and nasty again.

Bill, THANKS again for the treasures. Bill is really putting that mill to work, and it looks like he's having a good time using it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, I've been better, but it's the computer being down that really keeps me from posting more though.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here and busy in the shop again. Mid 60's and plenty of sunshine. A high of 48° and 100% chance of rain tomorrow they say.

Need to get time to take the bike out for a road trip but folks keep wanting me to make stuff for them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was my pleasure Mike.
Rainy day here.
Rick, I got about 45 bf of pecan. This was stuff we cut 2 years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and near 60 in WW today. We are at least an inch over normal April rain, so we can tolerate a little sun.

Rick, sounds like we should give Texas back to Mexico and let them deal with it ;-)

The local small engine guy told me to check out Echo weed wackers at the Big Box before he checked out mine that doesn't want to run after it starts. He told me all about gas in plastic cans and all the other issues that have totally destroyed small engine dependability. I found a B&D weed wacker, 20 v, on sale with 2 batteries for $89 @ the Blue Box. I can't fix my 12 year old one for that. No more tune ups ;-)

I made a little saw dust working on my daughter's and grand son's bath room drawers. Not much, but it was saw dust. With good weather this week I'll be the landing gear in the 5er and the propane cut over valve. Always something to do.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been T-storms here all morning. Would have been a good day just to sleep all day. About at the high of 40° now. Maybe a chance of snow in places that are higher than us.

Just busy playing in the shop. Keep getting orders so keep making stuff. Got started on a blanket chest for Jamie but keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rain, and more rain. Things are slowly greening up here, but with the temps hovering in the 40s and 50s it is difficult. It'll be interesting to see what the later portion of Spring brings. I'm worried we're going to go straight into 98 degrees and 80% humidity with no build up, just a switch flipped. Yuck.


----------



## BurlyBob

Warming up nicely here. Mid 60's today and tomorrow and headed for the 70's toward the end of the week.
Trying to finish up a few small projects and some cleaning. I bought a magnetic dovetail guide back in January.
Finally gave it a try yesterday. It's a surprising little gadget. It's going to take some practice and a better clamping setup than what I have. Big hand screw wood clamps, clamped to table.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Now we are getting snow. Not sticking to the streets but the grass and vehicles have almost an inch on them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, without a trace of snow.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW, 69; missed our 73. A day of rest. Still have bronchitis. Doubt if it helped?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with the threat of rain here in Mid-Michigan. The last three days have been magnificent. Temps have been in the 60's except yesterday which it was 71°. I played outside all day long all three days. Today, it's gonna be a little cooler, in the 50's but, that's okay with me. It's better than snow.

I've got a quick question for you all. My son's freezer in his restaurant has finally come off it's hinges. Actually the screws have stripped out the wood again. The door is hanging by one hinge. It's a wooden walk-in freezer with a wooden door. The hinges have stripped out several times in the past and the fix was put bigger and longer screws in. The last fix I gave him was to fill the screw holes with wood and put screws back in. It worked until now. I think it's just a 2×4 frame but, I can't tell for sure. What do you think is a good solid fix? My thought was to replace the frame but, I can't leave the freezer open. I can't dawdle too long with the door open for fear of loosing the temperature inside the freezer. I could sure use some advise here guys.

That's all I have for today guys. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day outside. The next week should be great they say. 60's and 70's work for me.

Don can you put a temporary door inside the opening while you are working on it? Maybe like those heavy plastic strips that would keep most of the cool inside.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny day here and headed to the mid 60's. I sure need to get the mower out of the shop! I'm kicking the idea of moving the boat out of the garage in a day or so. Also think I'm going to rearrange some thing in the garage, make better use of the limited space.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today,

Don, I think Mark has the right idea. You might even want to get some foam sheets to help keep the cold in. They're fairly cheap, I think.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I made it home from Tejas last night about 8:30 or so…..We left about 7:30 yesterday morning, and after a 12+ hour drive, I was dead….Slept till about 9:00 this morning, and have been dragging butt….A pot of coffee kind of revived me…!! I was so glad to get out the dust bowl, and get back to where it's green….But… I wanted my wife to spend as much time with her mom and brother and sister as she could….Her bro has diabetes, so all is not well there….and her mom is 84 and not doing too hot, either….especially after her stroke a couple of months ago…. But while I was there, I went out to my f-I-law's little shop and picked out a few more tools (my m-I-l told me to get all I wanted…she has no use for it)....Got a small compressor, a Grizzly air nailer and boxes of different size nails, a real nice jig saw, a Porter Cable palm sander, couple of bench brushes, ext. jig saw blades, a brand new set of Forstner bits he never used, and just odd and end tools…..I made out like a bandit…..!! Still boxed up, so I'll find a good home for them all…..Oh yea….the weather…Don't know what the morning temp was, as I slept right through it, but there's plenty of sun, no wind, plenty of green showing, and the high will get to 74 (it's already there)...Supposed to start raining tonight, and rain tomorrow….

Bob (WW)..... Sorry to hear you're still under the weather, and have the bronchitis….get plenty of rest, take drugs, and drink fluids….Then get a big shot of Penicillin…..That'll cure you….!!!

Don….I know nothing about what you need help with on your son's freezer door….what I do is when the holes get wollered out around scew holes, is that I take several tooth picks, put glue all over them, and push them in the holes, then break them off even the front of the piece I'm trying to fix….Let the glue dry, then put new screws in….The toothpicks act like small shims, and the screws will "grab" and hold and tighten up….That's all I know…!!

dawsonBob….Sure hope you get your 'puter fixed soon, and also hope you get to feeling better….Nothing like feeling poorly…I hurt my ankle while I was gone (an old war wound acting up), and been using my walking stick….

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you have a plan in the works…I need to get my boat over to get the lower unit oil changed, and a new impellar put in, then go run it for a while to get the kinks out….But not until my ankle does better….It hurts to walk on it now, but soon…!!

Well gang, that's all I have for now….I can finally catch up on all the news and local weather….!!! Later..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny, mid 70s in WW today. I toughed it out and mowed the lawn. Coughing down, but congestion prevails.

I'm getting to good at rest Rick. Need to get out and about, kinda like you have been this last year.

Don, Can you drill all the way through and use long machine screws?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I ain't got much more to add. I like the idea of taking the door off and taking it back to the shop.

Well, it was a bit drizzly this morn, but I gambled that it wouldn't rain and would stop drizzling. Loaded up bookcases and dad and I installed them. Have to go back tomorrow and fill some nail holes, paint over some screws and a few other finishing items. I'm happy with how they came out.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is just flat out stunning! You really knocked it out of the park!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday we got about a 1/10 of rain and the temp was around 60. Today, the rain is supposed to move out and start to clear again but, we're getting the winds out of the North which will make it a little cooler. The temp is 43° and heading to 50°.

Yesterday, my bride and me went up north to see some of our friends who were setting up for an estate sale and I was able to shop around. I picked up a couple of goodies but the best pick was this sweet Stanley no. 131 Double end block plane. It's a little rusty and missing a few parts but, all in all it's in pretty good shape. One more nice plane to add to the collection.



















As far as the freezer door goes, It's actually not the door itself but rather the jam. So, It wouldn't do me any good to take the door home to work on it. But, the solution came to me in a dream last night. I could drill out the existing holes and glue wood plugs in them. After the glue sets up, I can put the screws back in. I'm not sure it it will work but, it's worth a try. It's something like Rick suggested, instead of toothpicks, like what I normally do, but use the wood plugs instead.

FF Bill, Fantastic job on the shelving unit. Looks very classy and rich. Nice job.

I'm swearing off fast food for good. I've gotten sick on McDonalds chicken nuggets, Sasquatch beef jerky and now Arby's. My wife and I stopped on the way home last night and picked up a couple of Arby's sandwich's and we both were feeling ill last night and into this morning so far. Coffee and toast is all I can handle today.

Well, I'm off to scrounge up the tools to help my son so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys.
Don, that's a smart policy with fast food. I should do the same. Prolly not though.


----------



## BurlyBob

An incredibly beautiful sunny morning here and it's headed to mid 70's. Weather channel says 80 on Friday. Totally unbelievable!
Don I've done that trick with the dowels It's a little messy but works. You might want to get some good hardwood dowels instead of those run of the mill soft things.
Still trying to get motivated to build something. Seems the news and left wing politics has me in a slump. Sure hope I can get moved to a really true red state soon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Partly cloudy but warm here. Should get near 70° later. We are going to be way warm by the weekend here also BBob. Guess maybe we are skipping spring this year.

Don I was the same way yesterday. I think it was something in the air because it was Jamies cooking that I had. I feel pretty good today so far. Think it was some kind of bug that caught me.

Have several projects to get done in the shop. Started on a long awaited blanket chest for Jamie and then everyone else decided they needed things made also. Was supposed to be for Christmas so am only 4 months late now or really early for the next.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 48 at coffee time, which was about 7:00…I didn't want to get up then, but the toilet was calling my name….Coffee was ready, as this is my wife's normal go back to work day after our jaunt to Tejas….It was seriously clabbered over, and now it's raining….90% chance…..I think we made it….The high will be 57…maybe…!!

Bill…..Stellar job on the bookcases….They look really great…..That paint job ain't too shabby, either….!! And they go good in the spot you set them up in…..I need to get started on re-doing my miter saw station….But now My ankle's acting up (an old war wound), so I'll put it off until I can get around w/o the use of my cane…..!!

Don…..Hope you get your project fixed on the freezer door…It should work with two great minds thinking alike…lol….I've plugged and re-screwed several things using that method…...

BurlyBob…..How about a couple of shots of Geritol…? That'll motivate anyone, and pump up the energy level..!

That's all I have for now…waiting on my pest control guy to get here…..Adios..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill, incredibly well done on the bookcase. Damn, boy, but you do some fine work.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I'm throwing together some cheap plywood utility boxes for a few friends. I've used a somewhat fancy font for their names on the top of the boxes. Again nothing extreme just a little fluff. I up and decided to spray some shellac on them prior to varnish. Charles Neil turned me onto shellac. All I can say is Wow. This is the 2nd project I've used it. Between it and natural Danish oil, what amazing game changers. I sure am thankful to learn from you guys here. Thank you so very much. Your the best!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Spraying shellac is very easy and very easy clean up of the sprayer. I'm hoping to go visit Charles Neil and Monte Pittman this summer. Monte just moved out to Virginia right near Charles. We have other friends out there too in Ohio.

Here's my scribbles of what the next phase of bookcases will look like. They go next to and above a bay window. Still planning how to build it. I may build the sides first and install, then measure for the upper ones. Kinda tricky to make it fit tight all the way across the room. May also figure on some kinda filler strip.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nice sunny but chilly morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky is clear and the winds are calm, the temp is 42° hoping to get to 62°. Yesterday after the rain clouds moved out, it turned into a nice afternoon getting up to the low 50's.

Well, I fixed the door for now. One of the problems was the screws were the original 1" screws that were used in the installation of the door. Some of the holes were really messed up, so I just drilled them out and put the dowels in and re-drilled them for the new longer screws. It took some time but, we got it finished. The door actually works now and hopefully long after I'm gone. Regardless, it made my son happy, so much so, he had to show several people. BTW, I appreciate all your suggestions and help in the door problem.

Okay, *Burly Bob and FF Bill*, you guys mentioned Charles Neil and Monte Pittman. Who and what are these guys? Are they someone I should be looking into?

*Mark*, I'm not sure what got my wife and I sick, but I felt better by the end of the day yesterday.

I cleaned up that little plane yesterday morning and it's looking pretty good. It took some work getting apart, but everything is there and works and has no cracks either. I'm loving it so far.

Here's another tidbit, I'm heading out of town for a week. Try to keep the conversations down to a low roar. I want to read everything you guys have to offer. If I have a computer available, I'll try to get on to see you guys.

All right, I'm out the door for now. I'll see you guys when I get back. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, what you said about missing spring is spot on. It might hit 80 today!

Don, I contacted Charles Neil about finishing my kitchen cabinets. He gave me some great advice. He even went to far as to call me back. From everything I've read here on Lumber Jocks, he is arguably the foremost expert on finishing wood. I've never had any contact with Monte Pittman. Wish I had know him when I was a hauling cars. I drove thru Whitewood, SD may times. Would have been nice to met him. He does amazing work with blue stain pine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, they are both LJ's. Monte has posted a lot of projects with many of them being beetle killed pine or blue pine as BBob called it. Charles is well known in the finishing world and has several books on the subject. He also makes amazing furniture at his shop in Harrisonburg VA. They both frequent the Stumpy Nubs thread.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunny and 46° headed for the 70's later today. Going to be in the 80's here by the weekend.

At least what ever bug I had went away. Feel a lot better yesterday and great today.

Charles is a great guy. Finishing and creating both are his specialties. A lot of knowledge there.

I grew up with Monte and his brothers. He has a sawmill and sawed a lot of beetle kill pine for years. Also cut some walnut, boxelder, oak, cedar, elm, poplar as I have got several boards from him. I stop by on the way home from visiting my sister and raid his woodpile.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

I rose just in time for the coffee to get made….The rain moved out during the early morning, after raining all day and night yesterday….The temp was 50, with very cloudy skies ( it still is), and it'll be that way all day….The high will be 68, no wind, and nothing else…..!!

I spent some time yesterday cleaning up some of the tools my f-I-l had…..One thing I really had to clean on was the little compressor…It had been sitting out under a carport he added on several years ago, along with two others ( one I sold him several years ago…it was a noisy, loud, Campbell- Hausfield oil less).....I've never seen a compressor this little….It only has about a 1 1/2- 2 gallon tank, portable, and it will be good for airing up tires, etc….It's a Central Pheumatic….He must of got it at Harbor Freight….I don't care for that store….!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rick, go check out the HF Must think we are stupid thread. I foresee that one degenerating. I put my two cents worth into it. Now I'm just sitting back and watching.

It's going to be a beaut of a day here in the three river confluence area. At this time it's 62 and supposed to crest out at 69 - 70ish. Too bad I'm stuck at the salt mine, here's to hoping for a repeat tomorrow.

I want to put the doors on my outdoor grill station tomorrow, I'm chomping at the bit. The cabinet needs to be closed in. The doors are off an older Weber Spirit gas grill cart I salvaged from Craigslist and I think they will finish it out quite nicely.

Here's a picture of it now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Yep….I've been keeping up with that thread as it goes along….Have you noticed that that Mr. Ron has not came back on there to comment..? Not one time since he started it…..He like to stir the pot then sits back and watches what happens….I've read a couple of his post, and he's real good at that….I don't care for the guy, personally, because of something he said about me on a thread…..didn't bother me one bit…..!!!

The outdoor cooking grill station is looking really good….You did a stellar job on building it…You'll get years of enjoyment out of it….!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Some people's lot in life is just to be $h!t disturber. I don't mind HF. You have to be aware of what you are getting into. Some of the stuff there is a real treat. Especially for disposables like brushes and tape.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yea….Me either…I don't mind it….They put in a new HF up in Mt. Home when Staples closed its doors….I've been in it a couple of times, and it's a pretty good size store…..Things like you mentioned are nice to pick up in there….I bought a set of air hose attachments there, and they work good so far….No complaints…..I almost bought the air compressor that is $121.00….until I heard it run….Man that thing will drive you up a wall it's so LOUD>>>>!!!!! and oilless..!! Whew..!! That's when I came home and repaired my Ingersol-Rand with a good maintenance…..!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rick, I've got a direct drive Craftsman 3 gallon compressor that will rattle the concrete floor when it kicks on. It kicked on the other day when my wife was visiting the shop to oversee things and I just about had to peel her off the ceiling she jumped so hard.

I told her, "I get a bigger compressor, it'll be quieter." She didn't disagree, but said it's not in the budget at the moment. I really want a two stage fly wheel driven compressor. Craigslist is riddled with them but people want near new prices for old dusty crusty kit. No thanks, I'll buy new when she gives the ok, get a warranty too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, should get to 82. Might be a record. Wondering when abnormal and records become normal? Seems like that is all we get any more in hotter than normal and wetter than normal.

Those cabinets are amazing, Bill.

Mike, What 3 rivers? Mississippi, Ohio and Missouri?

Guess I'll work in the 5er landing gear today, Supposed to rain tomorrow.

How do you guys have time to watch all the other threads? I gave up on Stumpy long ago. Too many posts pouring in daily!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mississippi, Missouri, and Meramec.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I've had my Ingersol-Rand about 20 years, and bought it when I lived in Memphis at the I-R company…It's a 36 gallon "one lunger" belt drive oil fed jobber…I overhauled it a while back, and changed the oil, put on a new belt, and set the air flow to about 135 psi….It'll go to 150, but I don't need it that high to use my nail guns, pin nailer, etc. I used it to air up tires and things, but since I've got that little air compressor, I'll use it for that instead…..! That Campbell-Hausfield I had was like yours…..it would run you outta the shop screaming….I found a sucker to buy it…my f-I-l…..lol…!!......If this I-R ever fails, I'll get a two stage unit….!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Ya know, you guys talking about getting the wife off the ceiling … my old Craftsman compressor did the same thing to me; I was routing for some inlay and that thing kicked on and I jumped, ruining the piece I was working on … Quickly on to the internet and ordered a California Air Tools quiet compressor.
I've had it a couple of months now and am just pleased as punch with it … It sounds about like a cat purring when it runs.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey grump,

That's the way my I-R is…now….It was beginning to get louder and louder, so when I tore into it, the belt was about gone, and really loose….After the workover, tightening up everything, that dude hums like a 10 penny finishing nail now…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It's been a while since posting. I spent the last few days visiting old friends in Door County, WI. Their home is literally on the beach of Lake Michigan.










The weather here is finally warming up. There is a little rain in the forecast this evening. We should be in the 70's by early next week. I can't wait.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 50° and headed for the mid 70's later.

Nice picture Mike. We like riding around the lakes. Always a great view.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a beautiful view Mike. Wonder how the fishing is.

Suppose to hit 80 today, rain for the next several days and a 20-30 degree nose dive.
I'm gluing up strips and finishing some plywood utility boxes. Still haven't got any serious on my mind till after I move the boat out next week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

it's gonna be a really nice day out…The temp at java time was about 57, with plenty of sun, no wind, and no rain….The high will get to 77-78, and I think it will stay in the low to mid 70's over the weekend….Not much to report around my neck of the woods….just that the woods are greening up, and the weeds are growing fast…..But I can't do much about it as I'm stove up in my back and right ankle…The ankle started down in Tejas, and progressively got worse….It's an old war wound that has acted up for several years….It's in the ankle joint (not really a joint…just a mass of bones held together by staples)....When that happens, I have to use a cane or crutches to get around….I'm sorta use to it after 50 years….Not complaining…...just explaining….!!

Mike…..Nice flix of the lake….A couple of guys I fish with here are from Michigan, and they tell me the smallmouth fishing is great…..I never even been close to that state, so I don't know…..Glad you made it home unscathed, and safe and sound…..You're prolly about ready to get back to working on your shop, huh.?

BurlyBob…..It's getting time to hit the water for some good fishing….Wish I could, but not until I get over this sore ankle, but then I need to carry my rig to the dealer for some minor tune up….Hopefully soon…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a slightly wunnerful day in WW, 65, high overcast, might sprinkle. WE missed our record high by a few degrees yesterday.

Mike, Meramec seems like a name I should know. Is it famous?


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +82, RH 35% breeze @ 4 MPH. Some tomatoes & egg plants are up. I have made inroads in getting tapered bevel cuts done for the cherry doll cradle. I screwed up a bunch of pine but I am due to cut the front piece this weekend. We will use the 2 pine end pieces when we fit it all up to check for fit then cut the cherry and install. This one I am going to finish with Waterlox Original and then a coat of satin. The long wait will be the curing before we send it to a little 4 y.o. girl in Rapid City, SD.


----------



## Firewood

*Bob-WW*. There is a Meramec down in Missouri. Mackinac Island is in Michigan. It's a popular place in the summer. People live there, but no motorized vehicles are allowed. So instead of taxis they have horse drawn carriages. At the tip of Door County is Washington Island. Not as famous as Mackinac, but still a nice visit (from all I hear). They are known for lots of lavender.

Our temps here really dropped this afternoon. Down to 40° and brought the rain with it. It's been a long wait for summer temps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Meramec in St. Louis may be known to you because it is responsible for a lot of the flooding you may hear about in STL.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and warm (by my standards) outside here the blue grass state, Kentucky. I got a kick out to the weatherman on TV last night. He said it was gonna be a little chilly and we'll need our jackets at wake-up time. The temp is 57° and for this area the high is gonna be around 75°. I guess I should mention, I found a computer at the motel we're staying at so I thought I get on and say hi.

We left yesterday morning to head out for the south. The traffic was pretty good on I-75. We only had a couple of back-ups, but for the most part it was clear sailing. We stopped for the night in London, KY. WE head out this morning to Pigeon Forge, TN. My wife loves the Blue Ridge Mountains and if she had her way, we would be living there again. I looked for and found a couple of interesting estate sales on the way to our final destination of Chattanooga, TN. *Burly Bob*, you would be interested in one of them, it's a large collection of hand planes up for sale.

You guys talking about Mackinac island, it's a real neat place to go. If ya'll get a chance to go, it would be worth it. I lived in Michigan most of my life and never went there until a couple of years ago. I'd like to go again and stay in the Grand Hotel. It's a very classy place.

Well guys, it's that time to get another cup of sheep dip before we head out. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful weekend ahead here. Too bad I'm working the whole darn thing.
Don, I'd love to visit Mackinac and I think we will someday. I'll take the camper up there. Not sure about staying on the island. Can horses pull a 5th wheel.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

Here I am stuck in the house because of this ankle problem….I need to get several things done around the homestead, but it's hard to do walking on a cane…..So….nothing doing…!!! It was 62 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and a slight breeze of 5 mph….The high will reach a nice 72 today…..

You guys talking about Meramec…...When I was about 14-15 years old, we were on our way up to Ohio, cause my sister had just had her first child….It was vacation time for me and my parents, so on the way up, we stopped at the Meramec Caverns, and spent some time going through the caverns….I think it was up close to Joplin, Missouri…..It was one of the hideouts for Jesse James and the James gang…..When we went through it, you just walked into a huge hole in the side of the mountain….I remember my dad buying tickets to go in…That was around 1960-61….Now it's a tourist trap deluxe…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The caverns are much closer to St. Louis than that Rick. They are near Sullivan, which is about 30 minutes from my house. They are indeed a tourist trap. I haven't been there in probably 35 years. There's another one called Onondaga Cave and I haven't been there In about the same time either. I'm sure I went there for a field trip or in the scouts. I like caves and spelunking, but guided cave tours don't do much for me. Now, the cave at Silver Dollar city is pretty neat to go in.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Trying to get a couple things done then get the bike out for a good ride. Nice day here so can't waste it. Mid 60's and headed to maybe 80° later.

Never been to Mackinac Island but have been by there several times. We have stayed in St. Ignatius several times. Watch the ferry boats going back and forth. Nice town.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bill,

I do remember us going through St. Louis, or basically around it at the time….I recall it was on Route 66, which turned into I-40….Maybe we stopped and ate supper in Joplin….just don't remember, as that was a long time ago….We were coming from out in West Texas, and was on Rt.66 for many miles…I guess all the way to Ohio…..I'm with you on the guided tours…I like exploring on my own….not have some yahoo telling me where to go….who to follow, and don't do this or that…..!! Is Meramec the one where the pendulum hangs from the ceiling, and constanly swings…..and a rock formation that looks like Mammy Yokum when they turn a light on it..?


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a nice gentle rain last night. We might be getting al little more rain over the next couple of days.
Looks like Monday I pull the "Duck Banger" out of the garage. A new battery, wheel bearings and we hit the water!

Looks like Idaho power is reducing the flow out the dam. The reservoir is finally raising. Rick I might actually get my boat wet in a couple of weeks. Hot diggidy dog!!! I'm still seriously thinking of putting a 175 Merc 4 stroke jet on the back. If/when I move to Idaho, running the Payette river with a jet is the only way to go.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too much to tell around my neck of the woods….I'm still laid up a little, but able to get around some with my cane….It was 54 at my usual coffee time….Plenty of sun, no clabber, and a good breeze at about 11 mph…makes it feel like 53…..No rain in the forecast for now, and the high will get to 68….Nice..!!!

BurlyBob…..Glad to hear the lake is coming up so you can get the boat out…You've been talking about that 175 Merc for a good while now…You might as well go on and get it…I fished with a guide once who ran a jet drive…It looksed funny cause it looked like they didn't finish putting the lower unit on…!!! But he could go places a lot of other people couldn't….It was pretty neat to ride in that rig….!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You all deserve to see how project "Doors" finished out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should get to the upper 60's today with a chance of rain this afternoon they say.

That is nice Mike !!

We finally got a ride in yesterday. Only 160 miles but sure beat just a short run around the block. Was a perfect riding day. No wind, a few clouds and 70° to 75°. Stopped and had one of the best burgers in the area at one of our favorite stops. Decided after the last couple years with very little riding we are going to change that this year. Not sure we will get back to our 13,000 mi. a year average. Just going to be more than 1,000. Unless we go play at fire camps again.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. Woke up (late) to upper 40's. Forecast is for lower 70's today (FINALLY!!) and clear. Looks like a perfect day.

Yesterday, we had over 30 wildfires in Wisconsin. It's still dryer than normal and the forecasted winds may bring on more today. Let's hope everyone uses good judgement out there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another rainy day here. Might get to 50° later. Have to wait another day to mow the lawn. Should take care of fires for a bit. Just play in the shop and get back to the blanket chest.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

Looks like another fine day shaping up here in the mountains…It was about 60 at coffee time (like Mike…late), and it's climbed up to 64 now, with plenty of sun, a little slight breeze, and it'll climb to 79….Nice….!! I have so many things to do, but being laid up sucks….!! I guess I'll have to wind up calling the doctor for an appointment…

Mike in STL…..The grilling station turned out really nice, and the doors added that little extra touch….Stellar job, bud…!! Now it's time to grill some burgers, steaks, and dogs…!! Enjoy that new project…!

Mike in Wi….Good to hear you're finally getting a warm up….Winter has been hanging on for you guys up North way too long…..Watch out for those nasty wildfires….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Morning y all,
> 
> ...
> 
> Mike in STL…..The grilling station turned out really nice, and the doors added that little extra touch….Stellar job, bud…!! Now it s time to grill some burgers, steaks, and dogs…!! Enjoy that new project…!
> 
> ....
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Rick we had burgers on the grill Saturday. It was glorious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it got all the way to 84 today, from a chilly start.
A guy from work came out and I gave him some eastern red cedar and we planed that plus some walnut he got from me. Then I cleaned up the garage so I could get to the mower, which I then started and cut the grass. I got rid of my push mower I haven't used in like 4 years. Started right up though when I gave it to my mom and dad.

I ordered a new moisture meter so I can get better reading from my lumber before I post it for sale. At the very least, I'll have 2 meters to compare readings. Old one was cheap. New one is middle of the road on cost.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally pulled the boat out of my garage. Wow, I can almost hear and echo in there now. After taking a step back I'm seeing a couple of changes I can make for useable space. I've got a ton of scrap wood to use up. I'm seeing a few more cutting boards and a bunch of band saw boxes.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's already 65°. Last night we got home around 9:30 and it was still reading 71°. Today and tomorrow will get to 80°. Rain coming in tonight.

I think today is a good day to pick up the plywood I need for my miter saw station. I'm thinking about using this prefinished plywood from Menards. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another rainy morning here. 45° now and will get to the upper 50's. Maybe able to mow the lawn tomorrow. Should be in the 70's for the weekend they say.

I have never used the prefinished plywood Mike. Never was the right color for what I was doing but should work well for your build. Would cut the finishing time considerably.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I woke up late again, so I don't know what the morning temp was….It was plenty warm I can tell you that…Right now it's 76, plenty of sun, and a good breeze a blowin'....The high will be 82 (really warm), and a 40% chance of rain late Wednesday night, and an 80% chance on Thrusday and that's all I know at this point…!!!

I can't do much, and still sporting the cane….But my yard man is taking care of the lawn, spraying for weeds, mowing, edging, weed eating, etc….I have used him for years….

BurlyBob…..I can tell you're chomping at the bits to get that boat on the water….Me too..!! My boat is calling my name, but not right now….A boat does take up a lot of room…If I moved mine out, I'd have another shop there….lol..!!

Mike…..Warming up too in your neck of the woods….The warm weather is upon us….I'm like Mark…I've never used prefinished plywood either….It sure looks nice, and will make your new miter saw station look good….!!

Mark…..Glad you had a good motorcycle ride the other day….That's one machine I've never any desire to ride…..To dangerous for my taste…..I like more metal around me for more protection…..But I do know a couple of people who ride them, and they really enjoy doing it….I guess to each his own…lol…!!

It's dinner time here in my neck of the woods, so I'll say adios for now..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

In case you wondered where I was, I'm back in the hospital again. Hopefully, they'll let me out sometime. Maybe this week.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, you get out of that horspital and I mean right now…..as long as you're healthy enough and they let you go.


----------



## Grumpymike

*DBob* you get outa that place and get home where you belong … 
Sure hope that you get well soon and stay well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Agreed! DBob get well soon and get back home.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is gonna be sunny this week in WW, into 70s ;-)

WE got an inch over normal for April and an inch short of the record. # 3 on the all time list.

Get well soon, Get outta there DBob! Who is watching for snow down there?

MikeinSTL, BBQ lookin good. Shall we all come over for a beer and burger to break it in properly? ;-)


----------



## Firewood

DBob - I hope you get well soon and get the hell out of the hospital. Hang in there.

Got up to 85° today! Won't be long and I'll be complaining about the damn heat. LOL.

I picked up my plywood today. I didn't get the pre-finished stuff. I decided to go with a different option.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a beautiful day. I decided to mill a walnut log. Even though it was rotten and ugly in the outside, it was great on the inside. Found some ants and termites, but they are on their way out.


----------



## Firewood

It's 61°, cloudy and calm. We had some rain last night. May get more this afternoon. We should get up to 80° again today.

*Bill* - That walnut looks great. Some interesting chatoyance in the 2nd picture. I have a small piece like that. I'm still looking for the right project for it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Looks like another beauty in store for outdoors today…..It was 65 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no wind, and not a clabber in the sky…!! Today's high will climb to a whopping 81 degrees

Bill…That's some nice looking Walnut, and the grain pattern is spectacular…..That will make some nice projects….!

Mike in WI…..Since you didn't go with the pre-finished ply, what did you decide on…? Birch, or other..?


----------



## Firewood

*Rick*- I decided to go with Birch. My original plan was for an 8' station, but I decided to go with a standard base cabinet design that will give me a 10' overall length. It's all about the storage right now and this will give me a bit more.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be a nice day in the mid 60's with all sunshine. The next 7 days will be in the 70's. Going to make the grass go wild and maybe get the trees all leafed out finally.

Enjoy building and using the miter saw station. I sure like my setup. Mine is 8' with the wings up. I had to keep it mobile so it could be moved out of the way at times. Was one of my project posts here a couple years ago.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob if you can make it STL, I'd be glad to cook on it for ya!

Topped out at 88 on the homestead weather station yesterday, not sure if we'll make it that high today. Mother Nature did exactly what I was afraid of, winter winter winter winter winter, SUMMER. Yuck.
Came home last night and had to button up the house, it was just too darn stuffy even with the fans on full blast. Wife said it felt fine, I was in disagreement.

Put the tarp back over the grill station, there's rain in the future and I don't want to get caught with my tarp down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, Sunny and low 70s. Does it get any better than that? ;-)

Thanks Mike. I'll bbq salmon if anyone shows up out here.

Walnut looks fantastic Bill.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, You make me so darn jealous. That's amazing Black walnut.
Mild and breezy here today.

Probably not going to get much done today got a friend that I worked with at the prison dropping by later.

Have a great day.


----------



## Magnum

If it gets any Warmer than this ….. My IGLOO is going to Melt! Then I'm gonna be in Deep DOO DOO!

(After all this is in Canada!)










Rick: My BEST To All!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It stormed early this AM, but nothing severe here. That went north and west.

BBob, I won't post any Walnut for a while so don't worry. Don't have time to cut it and I'm not ready to store it.


----------



## Firewood

Had a pretty good gully washer come through last night. Heavy rains, some hail and strong winds. Didn't last too long though. Today is cloudy and cool. Only getting into the 60's.

*Rick* - You're igloo is made out of doo-doo? I'm not sure I have a response to that.

*Dbob* - Did they give you your walking papers yet? Hope you're getting better.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice bright sunny day here. Should get to low 70's for the next several days. Chance of rain on the weekend.

You need to build your kiln next Bill. That way you can saw and sell more of that pretty walnut.

DBob hope all is getting better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Mark. I also need to finish Liam's room next. I really need to do that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

Rained a bit the last few days. Sunny today.

I won't be getting out of here for awhile.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

The big news around my neck of the woods is …..rain, and plenty of it…!! It rolled in here in the wee hours of the morning, with thunder and lightening, then the hard rain hit….That was about 3:00 a.m. or so….And it's been raining ever since…..and it still is coming down….The temp was (?) at coffee time, and when I later looked it was 64…then 65….then 66….then 65 again…..now it's 66, and going back and forth….Been really dark and heavily clabbered over, and dark loominating skies are prevailing…prolly all day into the night….Even the animals won't come out in it….This will make my fresh cut weeds grow even more….Oh well….the flowerbeds are getting a good drink….!! The high is supposed to be 71, but I'm really doubtful it'll make it…..That's my dreary report for today.!!

dawsonBob….I'm really sorry you wound back up in the hospital….Is it your COPD again..? I'll tell ya pal, that lousy war didn't do either of us any favors…We'll always have problems from it….Mine's been 51 years in the making….Your's too, I presume….!! Just take it easy, get plenty of rest, and let them VA nurses take care of you..


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, heart this time, exasperated by COPD.

You're right: that war sucked.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, you keep getting better we all pulling for you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBOB, Appreciate that. If everything goes well, I may get to go home next week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Plenty of sunshine and up to 75° later. Grass needs moved again. Only been 4 days now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

I think it has already reached the high for today….It was 68 at my usual coffee time, with plenty of clabber, no sun yet, no wind, and like I said, it's 73….It has already topped out as the high….

My heating and air guy came this morning to service my shop units….I had a points contactor about to go out, and he caught it just in time….Replaced it with a new one, cleaned the inside and outside units, and replaced the return filter…..I'm good to go now….Friday morning the a/c guy will come to service the units for the house….Then I'll be good to go for the year…..

Still crippin" around, so I've been in the shop cracking and hulling pecans we brought back from Texas….A whole grocery sack full, so I'll get about 2-1 gallon zip lock bags full of halves and pieces….My m-I-l has 3 trees, and they make plenty…..They are the middle-sized ones, so they are not too bad to crack….!! It'll just take me a while to do it….Gives me something to do, anyway…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a purty good day in WW, high clouds, sun peeks and sprinkles, 65 with a low of about 48.

Rick, if you practice maybe you can get part in the "Nut Cracker" ;-) My LB has a big black walnut tree. I think I would prefer pecans or almonds.

DBob, I'm routin' for a quick recovery and speedy exit.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, "I'm Baaaaaccck!!! I made it to Tennessee and back home without any incidents. Wow, what a long vacation. It's terrible that I have to take a vacation while I'm retired. LOL Anyway, the weather report. The whole week I was down south the weather was beautiful, no rain and plenty of sunshine. Here this morning, it is beautiful, puffy white clouds and lots of sunshine with the temp at 59° and heading to 76°. We had some bad winds yesterday I guess and it caused quite a bit of power outages around here and some injuries resulting from trees coming down on people. I'm glad I wasn't here for that.

While in Tennessee, I was able to pick up another hand plane at an estate sale. It was a nice estate sale on the border of Tennessee and Georgia. The guy was selling off his plane collection and I bought mine on the last day of the sale which was 1/2 off day. So, I got mine for $12.00. He didn't have very many planes left, but the ones he had were pretty nice and expensive even at 1/2 off. I also happened upon a wood shop on my last day I was there so I couldn't do much other than look quickly. It was called the Chattanooga Woodworkers Academy. It was pretty neat. The guy I talked to was quite nice and invited me back when I returned to the area again. I'm looking forward to it. They offer a hobby academy and a 4 year journeyman's course. Look the place up, they have a face book page, Instagram and web page as well.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm sorry you are in the hospital. I hope it's not serious and I hope you get out soon too. I wish you well friend.

*FF Bill*, you seem to be very busy with new logging business and other chores you have to get done. You're at the point of hiring an assistant. Better yet, start training those boys the art of woodworking. I was thinking of you while I was in Tennessee. Those roads are narrow. It seemed like you couldn't get a bicycle down those mountain roads let alone a fire truck. Some of those curves were hairpin curves. They gave me the willy's.

Well guys, I think I've said enough for now. I kept up with you guys while I was gone but, it was difficult doing it on the phone. I'm glad to be back home though. I stood in my shop last night and just inhaled the smells of wood. If you guys said something that I didn't acknowledge, just say something. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad you had a good vacation Don. Yeah, we have roads like that here. Fun driving the ladder truck on them. Sometimes you just have to use more than your lane.


----------



## dawsonbob

They put a pacemaker in me. I can go home tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey y'all,

It was very warm at coffee time already…It was 67 then and plenty of sun….It's now 78, and mostly clabbered over, and the high will be 80…with the same clabber….Not much going on here at the homestead…Been in the shop cracking and hulling more "pe-cans"....I got tired of doing that, so I came in before my nap time….I've been practicing for a part in the "Nutcracker" as Bob (WW) suggested…I think I've got it down pat…...!!!

Don….Glad to hear you made it back home unscathed, and safe and sound as they say….Hope you had a good time on your vacation….You got to see a little of what we have to go through as far as driving those hills and hollors….Up here where I live in the mountains, it's even worse….We still have some roads that ain't even paved…!!! Not many, but a few….!! You need a 4 wheel drive to get around these parts…! And sometimes you have to make your own lane, especially in the sticks….!!!

dawsonBob….I was getting mighty worried about you…Glad to hear you got some new equipment to keep you motoring around…Glad you're going home, but still take it easy when you get there, and don't overdo things….!!

Well my breaks over, so it's time to do more cracking….at least till my fart sack time…!!


----------



## Festus56

Afternoon All,

Nice mid 70's day here. Possible rain showers this evening so will see.

Glad to hear you get to go home DBob. That is the best place to be.

Don it is nice to get home to rest up from a vacation. They will wear you out.

Rick did I ever mention that I like pecans? If I was closer I would help just so I could steal one now and again.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. We got a little rain last night following a beautiful day in the low 80's and clear skies. Today will only get to about 60°. In fact, the next 10 days are all below 70°.

*Dbob* - Glad to hear your doing better. Take it slow while they tune up your new hardware. I hope your pacemaker meets all the Prop 65 rules out there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Overcast day and no moisture. Just going to be in the upper 70's today.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a good report DBob. Rest easy and heal well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thank you my friends for the good wishes

I'm out of the hospital now. Out of all the times I've been shot, stabbed or mutilated, this hurts the worst. Maybe it's just my memory, I don't know, but this sucker hurts.

My buddy Rob came and picked me up. He was a great sergeant, and he's been an even better friend for over 40 years. I'm going to try sleeping now.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Festus56

Glad you are home DBob. Like BBob said rest easy and heal well.


----------



## BurlyBob

A beautiful sunny morning. Nothing big planned for the next several days-two weeks. I get to start moving stuff to the garage as the wife ordered new flooring. I get to pull the old carpet, tack strips, door moldings and a small area of parquet floor. Once the new flooring is in and we are finally moved back to normal. I can honestly say there is no more remodeling to be done to this old house. I can take a breather and relax.

DBob, sure hope your feeling better.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hey everyone, I've got my weather station on wunderground.com.
Have a look!

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome home DBob. Good to have you back. Rest up. Sorry it hurts.
It's a beauty of a day here. A good day to do some tractor maintenance before my first real paying sawmill job this weekend.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill you going to be burning up the blades this weekend?


----------



## Cricket

Summer is coming in fast…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill you going to be burning up the blades this weekend?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yeah, some people bringing a load of logs to make into lumber. I've got 7 sharps blades.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Never hurts when you can make money off a hobby.

Cricket, it looks like it's 90 and it feels like 90 in Texas.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a warm one today….It reached 86 with plenty of sun, no rain, no wing…..nada….Just warm…!! My heat and air guy came this morning and serviced the house units….Cleaned and changed filters, checked the dianostics, etc…..had to add about nearly 2 lbs. of refrigerant…First time that's happened in 10 years…..Cool now..

Not much going on here in my neck of the woods….again…Still cracking my nuts….!!!!!! Getting plenty of meat from them….will taste yummy in a pee-can pie….!! Eatin' as a snack, they help with a good bowl movement…lol..!!

dawsonBob….Sure glad to hear you're home….Just move slowly, and stay away from microwaves..!! I hear them things can be hard on a person with a pacemaker….Prolly technology has changed now, and won't affect them like they used to…..But why take a chance…?

Bill….It's good that you can make a few shekels doing what you enjoy….working the wood…!!

Yep….It's hot out in Tejas….My daughter lives in Amarillo, TX., and it was 91 for the high today….HOT…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny PM about 70 ;-)

Good news DBob! Glad you are home again. I hope the pain subsides soon. Any snow yet?

Looks like you could be in the 100s before June, Cricket.

AT Costco yesterday I saw a new technique. Leave the cart in the middle of the intersection of 2 aisles while you shop. Wish I had thought of that ;-)

Stopped for gas on the way home. I saw a guy trying that technique at the gas station. He parked in the middle where there are pump islands on both sides. None of the hoses would reach. He moved off to one of the pumps and left the other 3 open for others. I am a bit surprised he did not fill a can and carry the gas to his car in the middle ;-)

BTW, Karson just posted his 12 anniversary on LJ is today. I noticed 10 years just passed for my on the 2nd. Amazing how time flies!


----------



## BurlyBob

You all know how from time to time someone post a warning about a shop accident and injury? Occasionally a photo or two are posted. Well today I had a shop accident with my new drum sander and it hurt like hell. I was rolling it around the shop loser to my sawdust vacuum. Damn if I didn't back it up and try to position right on top of my big toe. I had a pretty good head of steam going and I smacked all five toes. I was hopping and hobbling around pretty darn good. Now that ain't ease for a man my size. I didn't take my tennis shoe off for several hours. It's impressive the big toe is nicely swollen. Drove the nail down thru the skin and it looks like it might have a bit of a crease in it. It's getting purple now. It's not broke as it wiggles okay. I'm thinking I might need some driving lessons for that sander. Either that or drive a little slower.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. Got up to the mid 70's then a quick t-storm freshened the air for us. Think tomorrow will be about the same.

Got to love all the people out there driving cars, grocery carts or walking that think they are the only people on the planet.

Glad nothing is broke BBob. That will probably remind you what happened for a day or two. I have done things like that myself.

Got the blanket chest all stained today then started on my assembly / outfeed table remodel. Added 3/4" melamine and am ready to router out for the new t-track. Will be nice to clamp things down on the middle besides just the edge of the table.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob, my sister is podiatrist here in STL. She'd probably tell you to get the nail looked at.

It's likely you'll lose the one that is there now and if you didn't damage the nail bed it'll grow back. 
If you drove the nail back into the nail bed and quick that could be bad juju. Keep an eye on it.

I almost lost a toe due to an ingrown toenail. She saved my toe. I'd hate to see something happen to yours.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I will be taking good care of my boo boo . Thanks for the advice.

Mark, the ones that really get to me are all these little delicate snowflakes walking around zoned out on their cellphones. I tell you how tempted I get to trip them or just watch them walk into something.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day everyone.

For those of us in sunny Phoenix Arizona, *HELL* as arrived per normal May scheduled arrival.
Yes, day time highs reached over 105 last weekend, and will be over 100 all week ….. sigh.

Garage temp was ONLY *102* degrees F in afternoon today. 

Luckily, mornings are still about 70, so shop is still tolerable for morning activities. 
But it is time to begin cleaning up shop and getting ready for summer time hibernation. 
Why hibernate? 
By middle June overnight low will be upper 80's and working in ambient temp workshop is 95+ by 9am. 
For you northern folks, summer in AZ is just like dead of winter with 3 foot of snow on ground. You mostly stay inside where the environment is more tolerable for human condition.

For record, I peruse this thread for one reason: It reminds me that I am not only one experiencing life's annoying uncontrollable actions (weather and others) that prevent fun working wood.  
So, Thanks for sharing.

My current activity:
Summer arrives too early for me. Did not get much wood working completed while it was nice this spring. 
Been rebuilding a couple of used tools bought from CL. Have constantly had at least one machine torn down, with pieces everywhere cluttering up shop while I wait on parts to arrive.

Finished rebuilding and adding motor cover + dust collection to a 30 year old 3hp Unisaw last month, only to realize, needed a mobile base for it. High cost of commercial unit for heavy saw with router extension pushed me to design/fabricate my own. Got frame back from welder last weekend, just needs some paint. Also have to build a new router table/cabinet for new saw setup, or I can not sell my old contractor saw with router extension. Amazing what we forget during excitement of major equipment upgrades.

Have same kind of annoyance with used $100 15" Delta DC-380 planer after it landed into shop recently. 1st needed a new mobile base as it weighs 250+ lbs. Then realized it needed new motor bearings, and bad oil seals had leaked most of oil from gear box. This propagated into a complete tear down and rebuild with new bearings/seals that has cost me a lot more shop time than I wanted. Even worse, scattered planer parts on every flat surface are keeping me from making a new router table/base to go with Unisaw. Sure hope those parts arrive soon.

How does saying go?
Two steps forward, and one step backward?

Last couple of months it has felt like:
One step forward, then two steps backward.

Have a great day while weather lets you get away with it!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great sunny day here. No complaints about the weather here. 60 something now and headed for mid 70's again with a light breeze.

Hello Klutz. Sounds like you have been busy even if it was not always the right direction or fast enough. That is the way my days go sometimes but as long as I am in the shop all is good.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny day out here. Suppose to hit 82. The reservoir is 6' from being able launch a boat. I've got lawn work and prep work before the flooring gets put installed. Gonna be a busy next couple of days.

DBob, you felling any better today. I sure hope so!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's another nice day and I'm in the salt mine.

Here's live info from my weather station.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep….Like Mike in STL. said….another nice day outside….I've been in the shop…again…cracking my nuts…Also topping the batteries off in my boat, so I can take it to my dealer for maintence….Also waiting on a guy to get here to work on my garage door (house)....It's acting up and won't go up or down…Prolly replace it with a new one, as this one's the original to the house built in 1984….Also waiting to hear back from a a guy who does concrete work…I want a driveway poured to add on to the existing driveway…..The temp now is 80, mostly sunny, no clabber, and no rain…yet…maybe next week…The high will be 86, and warm….But my shop and house are nice and cool after getting the maintence done on them yesterday….It's time for spring maintence around the old homestead…..!!

Klutz…Welcome to our little corner of madness….We just have fun, and tell about what's going on in our neck of the woods…Come back and visit us when you can…We're around here everyday….!!

dawsonBob….Hope you're getting the pacemaker all tuned up, and are ready to get on with things….Like we all said….get plenty of R & R…..We want you fit as a fiddle….!!

BurlyBob…..How's the toe doing today…? Are you able to hobble around..? Like me, you may need to use a cane…!!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +81 d, 39% RH, breeze @ 7 MPH.
I have dove back into the doll cradle construction and have been using pine for test/learning pieces. These are tapered bevel cuts. If learning by mistakes is true I am a genius. Mostly it was not going back to the basics such as checking the rip fence alignment before starting even if it was OK yesterday.
Downstream I'll post pics.
I'm spread thin as I am also seeing patient's part time and being tutored in Photoshop. Oh and naps, gotta take naps.


----------



## BurlyBob

No cane for me Rick. It's not to bad and didn't color up anymore. That drum sander has a full base and I rammed the base onto and over my toes. Definitely going to be a little more careful in the future. That drum sander is a real work saver. I did several 13" wood strip glue ups. After scraping them down I run them thru the sander. It went faster, cleaner and easier than how I previously use to do it. On my 6"x48" belt sander and my ROS. I'm thinking about doing some more of these for clip boards. Right now I'm doing these strip panels for coasters, segmented round boxes and band saw boxes. Trying to figure out how to use up all my scrape wood.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's brite and sunshiny out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We're expecting a late afternoon rain or maybe even a T/S. The temp this morning is 69° heading to 80°. I gotta admit it, I love this weather.

I've been really busy lately with yard work, things to do around the house and of course and working in the shop. I've been making lots of sawdust and enjoying it.



















I have to tell you guys a little story about my miss-guided bad luck. While I was looking for a house last year, I kept my riding lawn mower in storage. When I tried to get it running after being in storage, I couldn't get it going. No juice in the battery, so I bought a new one. Still didn't work. So, I put the darn thing on charge for a couple of days and it finally rolled over but, this time it wouldn't fire. So, because of the sitting so long in storage, I changed the the fuel filter and while I was at it, I changed the spark plug and filled the tank with fresh gas. Still, wouldn't fire. So, I checked the spark, lot's of spark. Then I checked the fuel pump and it wasn't pulling the gas up or so I thought, so I bought a new pump. Still, not starting. So I asked the guy where I purchase the pump and he told me the fuel line in the tank was probably plugged. So, I emptied the tank and checked the fuel line and sure enough, it wasn't plugged but it had fallen off. So, I reattached the fuel line and put a little bit of gas in the tank to see if it would work. And it did, it would pull gas up to the filter but no further. I was getting a little peeved by now. So I slept on it and the next morning I was getting ready to go through the whole dang thing again and it dawned on me to check the tank and because I only put a little gas in the tank, it was running out of gas. I filled up the tank and it came alive. I felt like an idiot. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Have fun guys, I'm going out to the shop and make more sawdust. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here again. Got to like this time of year. Can work in the shop with the doors open and not be to hot or cold. Spraying finish today on Jamie's blanket chest.

Glad I am not the only one that has moments like that Don. Happens around here frequently it seems.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Starting to recover.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Had a fun day yesterday. Liam cut his knee open at soccer practice on a rock. Cindy had to run him to the ER. Ended up with 7 stitches and will be out of soccer for a few weeks. Bummer, but he's fine.

Had a little storminess yesterday, but nothing severe. Just a few rumbles and some rain. Getting to feel like summer round here. AC not on yet, but it may be soon.

Don, at least you got her going. I was thinking maybe you put the fuel filter on backwards.

DBob, keep doing that healing thing. We need you around to tell us the weather in San Diego is the same as it is every other day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

*FF Bill*, that thought crossed my mind as well. I was pretty perplexed at the whole darn thing. But, I did have quite the chuckle over the darn thing. LOL

*Mark*, I'd rather be messing with wood than motors and I used to be a motorcycle mechanic years ago. I hate working on motors. It seems like they know just what it takes to peeved me off.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I remember someone once telling me it's often better to be lucky than good. We'll yesterday my buddy dropped by and picked me up to go turkey hunting. We drove out to his Dad's place parked in the driveway, walked up the small hill to the barn and there in the barnyard were 4 jakes. We weren't even ready to start hunting. So I knocked one over. My first turkey ever. I'm thinking we might have been out of the truck 3 minutes at the most! My buddy said something like he wasn't quite sure where we would see any turkeys. I said like those right there. KERBOOM! Seriously, dumb luck.

I'm stretching the tail out for a fan mount. I'm thinking some two tone Hickory will look real nice for this mount.
This bird was so young he had nubs for spurs and wasn't even old enough to shave his beard. But the way I seen a Jake in the hand is better than a Tom in the bush. I'll hunt the rest of my life and never have it that easy again!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. I haven't been on in a while. M-I-L was sent back to the hospital. Not sure when she will be released. She will need some surgery in the very new future to fix a heart valve.

Yesterday, we had some storms roll through. A tornado hit a bit north of here and tore up some trees, etc. Today we will get to about 60° with falling temps this afternoon. Tomorrow we will only get to the 40's.

I did get a little shop time in and have all the plywood cut for my miter saw station. Will be picking up some lumber for face frames this weekend. Still considering putting the whole thing on wheels.

*Dbob* - glad to hear your on the mend. Don't push it to quickly so you can heal.

*BBob* - Even after we built our house in Eagle, WI, we had about 20 turkeys hanging around the house on a regular basis. We had quite a few laughs watching their goofy antics. I never hunted them even though we had enough acreage to do so.

Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine and 60° now. Could get to upper 60's later. We had t-storms last night with a good rain. Not warming up very fast so might have to turn the heat on so my finish will dry.

Mike, I sure like mine on wheels. Can move it out of the way or adjust it if cutting long boards. It is in my projects if you want to see it. I have all double locking casters from HD on all my big tools.

Glad you are healing DBob. You will be back to full power before long.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't been on in a couple of days, as not much news to tell around here….I did get my boat over to my dealer for some maintnance and check things out, so it'll be ready for me to pick it up tomorrow…..But I've been having trouble with my garage door acting up, and not closing like it should…That thing would buck and kick, go down a little, go up a little, and just was all out of whack…I called a garage door company, and the guy came out just a little bit ago, and adjusted the sensors where they would read each other, or something….I went on and ordered a new door for it, as this one is original to the house…So that should be installed soon….But….I'm back in business for a while…..Still hobbling around on the cane, so all I can do is sit and crack more nuts….!!!!!!!!!

Had some rain roll through yesterday for about an hour, then turned muggy….It was 69 at coffee time this a.m., with plenty of sun, no wind, no rain till about next week…..The high will be 85, and turn all clabbered over later today….

Don….What are the two projects you built..?The top one looks like a cell phone holder, but what is the ones with the knobs and clamps on them…?

Bill….Glad your son is o.k….Scrapes, bruises, and cuts are to be expected on boys his age…I have two grandsons that play soccer, and they get boogered up some, too…..

BurlyBob…..I didn't know you were a Daniel Boone type….lol….In all the years we've lived here in the sticks, I've never seen a turkey of any kind….Weird….I've seen about everything else….Even saw a bear once and foxes..

Mike in WI….Sure hope things turn out o.k for your m-I-l…My m-I-l had a stroke awhile back, so we had to see about her in Texas….She's doing good now, so it wasn't a bad one….When I can I plan to re-do my miter saw station…I need to sell my miter saw and radial arm saw before I can do that….I've been looking real close at the new Bosch miter saw….It doesn't have slider bars, but an articulating arm where you can put it right against a wall..and don't loose a lot of space behind it like a saw with slider bars….!!!

Well guys, I'm heading to the shop to do some more cracking….I've about got on top of them now…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Thanks everyone for the good wishes.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's currently 36° (not a typo) and raining. It will probably rain most of the day. Temps will struggle to get to the low 40's. A few degrees colder and we would have a repeat of 1990 - almost to the day when we had a snow storm that dumped 8" of the heavy wet stuff.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Time to start May Grey and June Gloom around here.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Busy day here with cool non sunny wet weather outside. A high of 50° today and tomorrow with rain showers to continue.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was a busy day for me, too, as I went and picked my boat up this morning from my dealer….Was going take it to the lake and run it, but it turned sooooo windy I decided to renig on it until another day….Called my bud who was going to help me launch it, and told him no, so we met for dinner instead….Good reason to have grub…..!!! Don't know what the temp was earlier this morning, but it started turning hot, and go to 82 here at the homestead….So…..I went in the shop and re-painted a project I made for my wife's shop a few years back….While that was drying, I cracked nuts….Man…I'm on the down-hill drag with them suckers….One more tub full and I'll be finished….Hopefully tomorrow….I should get about 2 gallons of nuts the way it's looking….That's a lot of pee-can pies….!!!! That's how Red necks say it down South…..

*dawsonBob*....Keep a healing up, and you'll be back to parr soon….I'm still having ankle trouble and back trouble, so I'm right there with ya…!!!


Mike in WI*.....It's hard to believe you guys up North where you're at are still having winter this late….Right now 36-40 sounds good down here….!! Even 50, where* Mark* lives sounds good… We had a little splug of rain this afternoon…about 30 minutes, and it was gone…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Snif - Did someone just open a can of spam? Sure smells like spam.

Cricket, can you open a window and air this place out please?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, it would seem that way. The same post all over the place. I already ate dinner. Had venison, way better than that spam. :^)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's wet and clabbered and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, cold! The temp dropped into the 30's last night and it's currently 38°. The high for today is supposed to get up to 62°, we'll see. Lots and lots of rain yesterday, today and tomorrow. But, it's all ok for now. Yesterday I mowed my son's lawn and it was snowing on me while I was doing it. SNOW!

First off, I flagged the spammer so hopefully Cricket will get notified.

*Rick*, those things that looked like phone cases are actually business card holders. I had an old leather business card case that finally wore out so, I decided to make one out of wood. The next thing you know, I made several out of wood. The other thing you saw was suicide knobs for steering wheels. Remember cars didn't have power steering back in the day and they helped with the steering. I used to have one on my car when I was a teenager. Hot Rod buffs like them now. I'm making a bunch of these and other things for an upcoming hot rod show that I was invited to go to.

*WI Mike*, I put my miter station on wheels too. I'm glad too, it's come in handy when I need to move it around.

Well as I mentioned before, I've been quite busy in my shop lately. I'll have to take a picture of the things I've made for the show. Speaking of busy, I've got to rush off and get busy before the wife catches me and wants to go someplace. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I don't think we really cracked 60 yesterday.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another cool rainy day here. Is 42° now and maybe get to 49° later. Only down to th low 40's at night.

Those are nice card cases Don. I make a lot out of leather but not as fancy as your wood ones.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW shaping up, sunny, 75, getting up to 80s next week, no rain for at least a week.

Interesting regional words. Does clabbered mean you are about to get clobbered? ;-)

BBob, Glad you got your turkey easy. They are supposed to be hard to get. I have seen them running around in WA and OR but never hunted them.

When we were in Fairfield, CT looking at ancestors graves for SWMBO's genealogy research we ran into a local history professor at the graveyard. He talked about the area for about an hour. He asked where we were staying and we told him we were camped with an RV. He said their idea of camping was a 5 star hotel. While we were talking my wife and I spotted several foxes and maybe another interesting critter or two. Can't really remember how many. We pointed them out. The professor said he had never seen a fox before and mentioned how easy it was for us to spot them. May have had something to do with the choice of camp sites ;-)

This last week seems to be shaping up to be "count your blessings and be thankful week." Wednesday I saw a blind lady at the grocery store. Thursday I saw a blind man on the street and another yesterday. Reminds me of another time years ago I was setting in my optometrist's office waiting room. I was having terrible migraines triggered by my prescription glasses and they couldn't seem to make a pair that did not trigger a migraine within a few minutes of putting them on. I looked out the window and there was a blind man walking down the other side of the street. The next day a man almost ran into me at the bank. As I looked up to tell him to watch where he was going, I noticed his white cane! I just found out yesterday a long time acquaintance had a blood clot floating around in his system and he is now blind in his right eye. I started counting my blessings but I ran out of fingers and toes.


----------



## BurlyBob

How you feeling DBob? Better I hope.

Brother has the wind been blowing the last two days. Gusts above 35mph. That's a whole lot of wind for this country. Sure put a damper on wanting to do anything. It's suppose to ease off later tonight.


----------



## dawsonbob

I'm gaining on it, BBob. Still not allowed to lift anything, or take a shower. Tend to get tired easily. Thanks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't take a shower? Maybe this long distance relationship is for the best.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the sun is starting to break through the morning clouds finally. It's been rainy all night long. The temp is forecast to be 67° with lots of sun.

Happy Mothers Day to all ur Mothers and wives and daughters!

*Dawson Bob*, Take it easy for a while and don't push it. It takes time. I miss your long stories, so hurry and get well my friend.

*Mark*, Thanks, I mean Thanks. That was a nice compliment coming from a guy who knows his stuff. Thanks again.

I didn't get much time in the shop yesterday. I'm a Shriner so, I had go out and sell Vadalia Onions for the our Shrine group. I had a good time hanging out with my older friends. Today, we celebrate Mother's day with some of our kids coming by the house. So, no work today either. I'm cutting out of here boys, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was a sunny 69 as I drove to soccer for Liam's team. I guess it's about 80 now.

Yesterday I sawed for a friend's father in law. I think I sawed about 12 logs. Mostly ash. It went well. Hit one nail. Not a big deal, but coat him a few extra bucks.

Sold some walnut to a real nice guy who really liked my live edge slabs last night. Hope to sell more tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Counting my blessings. The other day at work we had a guy who was happily mowing his grass when a large tree limb fell on his head. Opened up his skull and he may not walk again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow. Imagine that.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful, calm sunny day. Perfect for Mother's day.

DBob, you hanging in there. By this time next week you'll be laughing about this. One thing I learned recovering from my knee replacements. Don't judge your progress day by day, but rather week by week.

Getting ready for yard work and garage cleaning. That garage/shop cleaning never seems to end!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers everywhere, especially LJ mothers!

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 83 and sunny. More of the same tomorrow then cooler. No snow, but flooding everywhere there is snow to melt.

Bill, sounds like the sawmill is working out great. Hope that guy recovers! When we had a forester out to evaluate the Tree Farm he told us about a perfectly calm day he was in the forest when a limb that was at least 100# dropped from a big fir right beside him. He never heard a thing until it hit. I suppose a falling object is moving at or near the speed of sound.

Hang on DBob, we are all cheering for you. How long is the pain supposed to last?


----------



## dawsonbob

Web on, I don't know how long it's supposed to last, but I'm getting tired of it already.

Thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Are you sure it is OK? Seems like they should have given you some expectations.


----------



## Firewood

Hello everyone. Got up to lower 60's today, mostly cloudy, but dry. That will change by morning. Took a tour of the Pabst mansion today as a Mother's day family event. The wood artestry throughout the home is unbeleavable.










It cost $251,000 to build back in 1889. That included furnishings and artwork. Ican't imagine what it would cost to build it today.


----------



## Festus56

That is cool Mike. Maybe 2 or 3 more zeros on the price today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, That is some truly beautiful workmanship. Sadly craftsmen like that are few and far between in this day and age. If they can't do it with a CNC forget it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Incredible.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 56° and headed to the upper 60's later. Kind of cloudy but is calm with chance of t-storms later.

Plenty of projects in the shop to get done today. Should finally finish Jamie's blanket chest if I do not get distracted. Then I can put the t-track in my assembly table top and be able to say it is the way I imagined it to be.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful sunny day, mid 70's. Lots to do today, yard work and getting ready for new flooring. I'll be glad when it's all over and I can get back to my normal routine.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's 86 now…..Cloudy skies…..No rain yet…Maybe Wednesday….Nothing further to add…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and headed for the upper 70's today. Should be warm for the next few days.

Think I will open all the doors and clean the shop. Routed out for the t-track last evening. Melamine dust is the worst. I did get Jamie's blanket chest done and in the house yesterday. Only 5 months late for Christmas but she is happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. We had a little thunder and lighting and all that stuff last evening. At least it cooled it down a bit. It was 94 yesterday I think. Only supposed to get to 80 today.

I'm working in Cindys office yesterday and today, so no woodworking or sawing this week. Then we are going to a soccer tourney this weekend and taking the camper.

That mansion looks like my house, not.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Like Bill said, we had some mighty strong storms roll through here about 12:00 1:00 a.m., and lasted for a good spell….Rain also, and lots of wind….It dropped the temps down to 69, and now it's clabbered over, and a threat of more rain today….The high will be 78, so it's a lot cooler than normal….More rain tomorrow all day and night…..No shop time, no projects, and no sense going out to it….Still hobbling around on the cane….That's it for now….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and cooler in WW today, getting to about 78. We did have record highs the last 2 days. Nuf of that, we don't need to be like AZ!

Mansion looks fantastic. That woodwork in amazing for sure. Reminds me of rewiring the president's residence at the U of W in the 70's. They wanted us to keep the demo to a minimum as the place was all woodwork and lath and plaster. I recall making tricky little moves like putting 18" drill bit extensions on the wood auger and drilling down through 2 floors without damaging the walls. Too bad they did not anticipate technology and have us put in spare conduits for internet cables ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Weather is going to be changing today. Looking for rainy and stormy next few days.

I've got a little work to do before the new flooring gets installed next Tuesday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yup, a little rain and a heck of a light show last night. It has cooled down, but it probably won't last.
Summer is here.

I get such a kick out of this little widget.
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN


----------



## Firewood

Was about 70° and muggy this morning before the front came through and dropped the temp about 12° in an hour. Although it was cool, it was still pleasant outside. All the rain is out of the forecast for the next few days, so we can finally start drying out.

I brought home about 65bf of air dried maple for my shop cabinets a few days ago. It's reading about 12% in the core. Not sure low it needs to get before I start milling it. I may slice up part of a board tomorrow and see how it behaves.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and brite out this morning with very little cloud cover here in Mid-Michigan. It rained a good deal the night before and the lawn is growing. The Weather department said it's gonna be sunshine for the next couple of weeks so that must mean it's gonna rain. LOL Just like* STL Mike* said, "Summer is here".

*WI Mike*, That's a good question, I'm not sure what the moisture content is supposed to be anymore. I can't remember. For some reason, I keep thinking 16% or lower is good, but don't bank on it. BTW, that is some nice wood work in that mansion. Thanks for sharing those pictures.

It's been busy around here lately. Between working in the shop, mowing lawns (mine and my son's) and selling onions for the shriners, I don't get much rest. By the time I lay my head down at night, I'm exhausted and it only takes me about 5 minutes and I'm down for the count. Trying to get ready for the big show this weekend. I really can't wait till it's over so I can get back to normal. LOL

Well, I just thought I'd peek my head in here to see what was going on. So, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast and 70 today in WW. After the 2nd wettest April on record, we are now in the driest May so far. Looks like abnormal is the new.

Mike, I was searching for air dried per cent recently. AS I recall, depending on the climate in your area it may not get much lower than about 10%. How long has it been drying?


----------



## mudflap4869

76 degrees and 79% humidity here in NE Ok. If I breathe I might drown. Reminds me of Tacoma.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm a little slow getting on today…..Woke up with a severe case of the "quick step".....My wife made a big pot of chilly last night, and boy did it do me in….lol…..!! I've been rifdin' the throne this morning, and can't to far away from it…..But I did check the weather, and it was 68 at coffee time (which I've had very little of yet), and now it's 80, with clabbered over skies, and a threat of rain…..None yet…..The high will be 82, and did I mention rain…? So…I'm just hanging close to the crapper for now, and hope to be over this stuff today…...We'll see…!!

Mike in WI…..I remember hearing Norm years ago on his show saying that lumber (or boards) need to be between 8-10 % moisture before it's ready to mill….Also read that in a few woodworking magazines, too….When I get new wood (I don't have a moisture meter) I put it on the rack and let it climatize to the shop for a few weeks before milling it….Just my thoughts on it….!!

Don…..Slow down and get some rest….That fast pace is hard on an old man…....I know…I'm old, and it nearly kills me…..lol…...Does being retired mean we have to work this hard….? I think we need to retire from working too much…!!! When I get to going, I say "Nah….it'll be there tomorrow"....!!

Mike in STL…..I like your little widget…...It shows you everything you need to know about the days' weather…!!


----------



## Firewood

Yeah. I totally agree with the 8-10% rule. But all my lumber up to now has been kiln dried. I wasn't sure if i could get away with 12-13% on air dried in this climate. I was told it was cut last year and it looks like it was stored out of the elements (no stains, etc). I'll dress one piece and leave the rest as long as I can. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother to I have a crappy job to do today or WHAT? I'm down on my knees with a 1 1/2" chisel and mallet prying up glued down parquet flooring. It's ain't going so easy! only 17 more rows to go. Will I ever be glad come June 1st. That's when all this house remodeling is finally done and life is back to normal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +85d, 65% RH, Breeze @ 3 MPH, cloudy. We finally got rain after 21 days, 2.39 in. We could use more the sandy soil does not retain moisture well.
Soon I'll, one day, walk out the door and heat and humidity will hit and it's hello summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, my air dried stuff here in MO has gotten down to 10%. In a conditioned home it will get down to about 8%, somthere will be a small amount of wood movement before it stabilizes. You can either build with that in mind or leave in the corner until the MC gets down to 8.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a warm day here. Got up to 82° and no breeze at all. Had to run my fan in the shop to keep some air moving.

I should look into a moisture meter. Always guessing if wood is dry or not and sometimes it does not turn out good.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all,

We had a little rain and thunder around here last night into the wee hours of the morning…I slept late again, and it was raining when I rose for my coffee at 9:15, so I'm still a little sluggish…..!!! You can do that when you're retired…..!!! It was 69 then with plenty of clabber and showers, and moving up…..It'll get to 79-80, with more rain coming this afternoon, then it should move out for a few days till the next round…..Nothing going on around here, as now I'm having back trouble again fro the last 2-3 days….This crap is getting old, and it sucks…bad…!

My wood is plenty dry to mill…I figure mine is down in the 8-10% range, cause I've had it for so long letting it climatize to the shop….Getting to work with it is my problem….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought this one, Mark. Not the cheapest and not the most expensive by a long shot. Two settings for different species of wood. Seems more accurate than the cheapy I have.
https://www.amazon.com/Lignomat-Moisture-Meter-Mini-Ligno-D/dp/B000VIMGJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1526579249&sr=8-1&keywords=Lignomat


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here. Was up in the high 70's then a rain shower came by and cooled it down to 60° now.

I must be cheap Bill. I was thinking a $25.00 meter would be a good one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wake up sleepy heads! It is 9 AM on the west coast and nobody is up yet?

Mostly cloudy and 69 in WW today. No rain yesterday. I think we will get close to a record again this month. Will probably go to the range and practice for a 22 match next week. Sounds like more fun than doing the millions of procrastinations on the honey do list ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice and sun shiny right now but could change.

Only to things left to finish before flooring. Change the crawl space opening and adjust the lazy Susan cabinet. That is going to be a serious PITA. "Stick in the Mud" hit me up last night to start on it when I had just settled into my chair in the Man Cave to watch a movie. I was not a happy camper. She has a real knack for coming up with things at the last minute.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining as I get the camper ready to go.

Mark, I have the cheap one and it was fine until I started selling wood. I wanted to be a little more sure what I was selling.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is all the way up to 48° now. Think that is the high for today. Had a good rain this morning so feels real cool.

Thanks Bill. I know nothing about those meters. One day I will get one of them.

Hang in there BBob you are almost done. Will be fishing soon.

Busy with the laser this morning haven't had time to visit here. Have another order of 8 bootjacks that I had to put initials on the front and now branding my logo on the back. A couple coats of lacquer and leather heel grips and they will be ready to be sent out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening everyone,

It was a really nice one today….The temp at java time was 70, plenty of sun, and wind at 2 mph…I took my boat out on the lake this morning and ran it just to make sure it was up to snuff after having it tuned up last week…It ran like a champ just like it always does…..But I do get worried when it has to sit for a few months and I can't use it…..No fishing…Just riding around on the lake, which has come up over 15 feet from normal pool…..it just felt good to be out, especially on this lake…it is vast, and has thousands of acres…..!!!!


----------



## Bonka

Summer is lurking. One can feel the humidity when going outside. The temp. was in the mid 80's. It was cloudy & raining off and on. I did not get anything done on the cradle due to the rain. I have to move some tools outside to make room in the garage and I have no dust collection due to lack of room. I haven't had any dust collection for 35 years and have not had a problem with the garage door open, a big fan and mask.
I have a test piece of cherry with Waterlox on it. It has three coats applied with a brush. It is gorgeous. I will wait 30 days and rub it out as Charles Neil demonstrated on You Tube.


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you have a moment in your life where you just want to go out in the yard and scream at the top of your lungs all the rage, contempt and frustration at everything and everyone? I have in the past called that Primal scream therapy. I have found it quite helpful on occasion. I was there today! I almost did it! I'm all better now! I actually did some cleaning and organizing in my shop. It was very therapeutic and calming. Tomorrow is a new day and I can deal with those annoying little PITA's much better than I did today. Whew!!!

Hopefully tonight I'll get a full night's sleep. This time next week life will be back to normal. Maybe I need a beer or three.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have one Bob. I'm having my second and I had a good day.


----------



## Firewood

Yeah Bob, I've had those days. Burning something was my therapy. Or throwing something (like my shoes) into the woods in the backyard. The wife and son got a good laugh from that one. Ah, retirement. 
It can cure a lot of what ails you


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to about 50°, cloudy, a little foggy and still wet from last night's rain. It should get up to ~70° today.

I dressed a piece of the maple to 21×5 1/4. It's still over 1" thick. So far there is no perceivable warping, so I may be ok to start using.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I fear we'll be snowless for another year.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, That will give you more time to find a good pair of snowshoes.

Hang in there BBob, I have confidence you will prevail and Stick in the Mud will live happily ever after.

Mike, I was wondering if 2% would really matter much. Sounds like it doesn't.

And a wunnerful day shaping up in WW, mostly cloudy and 72 ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather forecast changed again from last weeks predictions. It was supposed to be sunny today and now we are expecting rain. Oh well, it's Michigan, What can I say! The Temp feels a little on the cool side this morning at 55° and is expected to get to 63°.

Yesterday was my big let down show. LOL I was hoping for something big, but it didn't fair as well as I had hoped. I sold two things but, on the bright note, I got to spend the day with my son. My son owns a restaurant and works 7 days a week 12 hours a day, so I never get to see him unless I go see him at his restaurant. Yesterday he was right next to me all day long. I loved it.

*FF Bill*, I wasn't sure about the moisture content. I'm glad you set me straight. I've got an el-cheapo moisture tester that works okay but I don't use it very often anyway. Thanks for the good info though.

*Burly Bob*, I've been known in the past to have anger issues as well. My son was working with me years ago when I had a melt down once and he still reminds me of it now and then. I was trying to install some stairs in a barn I had just built and they wouldn't come together as I thought they should. I got so mad I walked out the front door of the barn and threw my hammer in the yard. Now it's a running joke with my son. It hasn't happened to that degree since but, I still have minor meltdowns. On another note, I went to a few estate sales this weekend and bought 6 "new" hand planes, all for the price of $5 each. One was a Sargent 22-C which I'm pretty geeked over. I cab't wait to clean them up and take some pictures.

Guys, even though I'm not on here as much as I used to be, I still read you every morning and pay attention to everyone's concerns. Especially *Dawson Bob,* I wish you well in your recovery Bob and hurry and get your computer fixed so we can get some of those long stories again.

Well, it's time to back on outta here and head to the shop for some overdue cleaning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's a warm morning here in Cape Girardeau MO. We brought the camper down here for Liam's soccer tournament. I took his stitches out on Friday and he played soccer yesterday. His leg did not open up, which I was kinda worried about.

I went to a few antique stores yesterday and found only a few wood bodied planes to look at. The rest of the antique tools were really just used tools.

We've had quite a lot of storminess on this trip. Probably more today. Wasn't fun setting up the camper in a lightning storm. Won't be any more fun taking down in a storm.

I'm excited for tomorrow when I get to pick up a load of logs…...ash and cedar.

Don, sorry you didn't clean up at the show. Maybe next time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cloudy and a little rainy here. Guess I won't get to mow the grass for a day or two.

Don, I haven't even seriously looked at buying another plane in months. Last count I've got 2 dozen waiting to be restored. Maybe in another week or so. I'm still trying to pickup a #2 at a fairly decent price. I need to find a lever cap for a 60 1/2.

I get to start moving things to the garage for the flooring guys on Tuesday. Brother will I ever be glad when there's some order and calm around here. I can't get to excited about doing any projects with this flooring installation coming. You guys will get a kick out this. The installer is an old customer from my police days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don, I miss having my computer working, too. Soon, I hope.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

It has drizzled all day, 0.05'' whoopee!


----------



## dawsonbob

Wish I could say that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, is this a happy customer…..rehabilitated customer?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day. Up to 70° and sunshine all day.

Somehow caught a cold yesterday, not feeling good last night or this morning but had things to do. Finished up sevral projects and started on a new one. Then since it was so nice I moved the lawn. Am really tired now. Just going to do nothing for the evening.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twuz cloudy and about 65 today in WW. It did sprinkle a little last night. I haven't heard if we are still on track for a record dry May, but probably are at least 2nd or 3rd if not.

I've never had any of those blow up issues. Probably a good thing. Hard to tell what the results would have been if I had that propensity when the master of malpractice OD me to Topamax.

My grease gun quit going on zerks so I went to NAPA and got a new tip. The new one goes on, but I have to use a small pry bar to get it off ;-( What ever happened to quality control? I guess i'll start a world wide search for a good one like my dad had on the farm when I was a kid. WE used it all the time and it never wore out.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is shining and the sky is clear (for now) here in Mid-Michigan. But, the rain is moving in again. The temp has been cool around here lately but, I'm sure it's gonna warm up yet. At least it ain't snowing.

Well, I did it again. I found some tools on "market place" on face book. I text the lady selling them and told her I was interested in a couple of them but I wanted to see them first. So I drove 2 miles and fell in love with all of them. I bought the whole box of tools cheap. Check them out.









It looks like a box of junk but, there are some real cool pieces in there. They look to be tools from the last century, maybe the mid 1800's. I have to do some homework on them.

*Burly Bob*, I hear ya about all the planes you have to restore. I have several myself but, I keep feeling like I'm rescuing them from the scrap heap. I can't help myself.

I tried my hand at turning a couple of knobs for my injured hand planes. What do you think?


















Well I've littered up this place enough. It's time to do some research on my new acquisitions. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a cool start to todays' weather….We had a good rain shower with thunder and lightening last night around 10:00, and it lasted for about an hour….The grass was plenty wet from it this morning, so my yardman will come later today once it dries a little….The weeds are getting high, so it's time for a clipping….It was 67, with clabbered over skies, and now it's 69, so not warming up much…The high is supposed to get to 84, but I have doubts, as it's supposed to rain again later this afternoon…Hope the weeds get cut before that happens….

Bob (WW)...... You were wondering if 2% made a difference in wood moisture…? 2% doesn't sound like much, but I think it would make a difference in how the wood reacts when it's wetter…..If it's not down to the right percent, it could cause the blade to bind, the pitch would have more moisture in it, and eventually would warp the board…..Not a fact…..that's just my assessment, cause I've had it to happen to me a time or two….years ago…!!

Don…...It looks like you made another nice score on the tools…..planes, especially….You, and a couple of others are real "tool collectors"....I've never gotten into that….I don't like to bite off more than I can chew….lol….Those new knobs look great…You are a real whiz at turning…..You make some beautiful projects on that lathe….!!!

BurlyBob…..Hope you got over your "stressful moments".....Don't worry…we've all had them at one time or another….Some more than others…..You mentioned you were still looking for a #2….I have one…I'll sell it to you for $500.00 (insert a big smile here)......!!

dawsonBob….If I could dance, I'd do a rain dance for you….Still hoping you get some moisture soon…And hope you are improving in your health as well…..Just take it nice and slow, my friend….You'll be up to snuff soon…!!

Mike in WI…..How did the wood look when you "dressed it up"....? I've never heard that term used in woodworking for wood….I got dressed up once….years ago….I ain't dressed up since…


----------



## BurlyBob

Tomorrow's the big day. Brother did I screw up yesterday or what???? I was pulling the stove out to the garage, went up the slight sloped entry and it came crashing down on the floor. It racked and twisted the entire thing. Beautiful, Just F-ing beautiful. Now I get to buy a new stove for the wife. Life just can't get any better than this.
Only 4 more days. I can't wait for next week to get here. This will all be behind me. At least I hope so. Don that's a real nice score on those tool and that knob looks perfect.

Rick that's for the offer but I'm going to keep shopping. More looking now since I get buy a new stove.

DBob, How you recovering? Are you getting ready to enroll in that aerobics class? Sure hope you getting back to your old self.

A little yard work today is the only thing on my schedule.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Typical May Grey.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A great day here even if my cold is still lingering. Mid 70's and all sunshine.

Got the last orders of 9 bootjacks sent out and almost done with another one. This makes about 30 in the last month and a half.

Nice batch of planes there Don. I would like to have a few wood bodies even if I do not use hand planes very often. Just to say I got some is all.

Like Rick said earlier I too miss DBobs stories. We need them back and hope it is soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Storms last night were very rainy with some wind and boomers. Today just clouds and some distant thunder. That was good, since we loaded 5 ash logs and 3 cedars. Nice load of logs. 19" ash and 22" cedar. I've found a newer tractor to buy, but I have to use this one one more time to unload these logs. Then I can load the tractor on the trailer for trade in. I'm excited!









Oh Bob. It will get better soon. I promise. Well, I hope it will…..I think it will.

I would like to read more about our gang in story.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful sunny afternoon in WW, 73, just right. It is snowing cottonwood fuzz everywhere you look the last few days. BEtter than raining that yellow pollen that was all over everything for about 2 or 3 weeks. Worked in the yard a little, but I'm lazy, so I'll do more later. ;-) Did I mention I hate yard work, but not as bad as plumbing?

Rick, The reason I was wondering is how do you know if it will get any drier at 12%? I have read it probably won't get any drier that 8 or 10. Midwest is a bit humid. When our daughter bought her house they found a spot on a rafter where the roof had a minor leak and was repaired a year before. It has a 30 year transferable guarantee and the roofer said it is fine. I told her not to worry about it. Maybe I'll crawl up there in a year or two and see if it got any lower. I guess Mike will know in a year if he can get 10% wood ;-)

Those planes look interesting, Don. I have a few old planes, but I haven't done anything with them except sharpen a couple to take a couple swipes here and there.

Getting a bigger tractor Bill?

Mark, You work harder than when you were working don't you? ;-)

All you guys east of the Rockies be careful. They had some bad "Blow Away" reports on the news last night. ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, guys, for wanting more stories. You couldn't miss reading them any more than I miss being able to write them. We were about half way to a nice funny story when the computer died. I can't say for sure when it'll be up and running again, but I sure do miss it. I'm just not in any shape to deal with it right now. I will, though. I will.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Back to the VA for more fun today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Bob, bigger tractor. Current one is 25hp and newer one is 42hp. It should be able to lift a 1500 lb log. That would be about the max for my mill anyway.

You'll get there Bob.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good looking orange machine Bill.

Don't sweat it Bob, we all have similar experiences. It's what makes us human.


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone. Finally getting back here. Between kids coming for a visit, visiting M-I-L in the hospital, etc…, things have been a little hectic.

The weather is finally drying out and warming up again. In the low 70's today. Going up to 80's the next couple days.

The maple board I cleaned up is show signs of movement over the last few days. A little twist to it. A pass or two over the jointer and through the planner (hmm, I should put that to music) should flatten back out. ~10% EMC is typical for wood in my shop. So I will assume it will drop to that level eventually. I really need to finish these shop cabinets, so may take my chances. I'm not too worried about the face frames. Drawer and doors is where I would see the most movement I think.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 70 something day here. Cooled off a little and sprinkining a bit now. Chance of t-storms and an inch of rain tonight. We will keep some and send the rest east to cool Mike down in WI.

Got a good start on a fancy cribbage board for a gift today. First thing this morning I had to renew my medical card that goes with having a CDL. Told me I was all good for the next 2 years. Must be about #20 for me. Had a CDL since I got out of High school

Bob in WW I just took an early retirement offer. Really was not ready financially to retire so still have to make a few bucks for some more years. My job was secure we just wanted to go back to working for ourselves again and that was a boost to get us set up and going.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening to you all,

I was pretty much out of pocket all day, as I had things to do….It was 69 at my usual coffee time, with clabbered over skies, no rain, but about 4:00 or so it start rumbling thunder, and a threat of rain, but none came….It got up to 84, then the sun broke through about 5:15 right after I rose from my usual nap…..My shoulder has really been bothering me as of late…Remembering me telling ya'll a while back that I think I injured my shoulder while lifting a sheet of plywood onto the work bench? Well… it's got worse, so I called the doctor a week ago to make an appointment to get it checked out….I go in the morning at 10:15 to see him about it. I just hope I didn't screw it up…Maybe he'll take a xray, or give me a shot of cordizone, or something to relieve the ache….Anyway, I'm hoping for a good outcome…..I'll let you guys know the outcome when I know the outcome….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twuz high 70s, I didn't look to see the exact number, sunny, no rain in sight, still tied for driest May record.

Good luck, Rick. Hope you just bruised it or something.

Mark, nice that you can do what you want to do even if not full retirement. I probably could have retired early but I had to recover from the Topamax Disaster. Fortunately, it all worked out eventually.

Mike, I am betting you can beat the system @ 2% ;-)

Bill, My tractor is about the same. I think it is 30 hp but not sure any more. I used to know.

DBob, Maybe they will make your best into a movie?


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBOB, now wouldn't that be something? I'll settle for getting a few chuckles out of you guys though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a dreary looking morning as I made it to the kitchen for my morning cup of sheep dip….No rain, but it was coming….Had to be at the doctors office at 10:00….Almost 40 minutes later he came in the room where I was waiting….He asked what was going on, I told him, and went through the motions of checking the shoulder joint….Two options: have an MRI done to check for damages, or get a cortisone shot first, and see how that works…....I opted for the shot for now….Told me to take the oxycodone I had after my surgery…I hate that stuff…Talk about "wire you up"....boy it does me, but it sure helps with the aches and pains….I feel like I'm floating around when I take that crap…..So….it'll be a short run on that drug addiction….lol…..!! While was there, it started raining to beet the band, and rained all the way home, and it is still raining now…The temp was 69 at 8:00 when I rose, and it got to 82, then cooled down to 72 with plenty of cloud cover still around….It ain't over yet….More rain coming tomorrow and Friday with thunder and possible lightening…..Took me a long nap today, so my shoulder feels a little better…...But guess what….? Now my back is acting up….!!!! Oh joy…!!!

I hope you all are feeling good and not having much trouble doing what you want to do….Looks like me and *dawsonBob* are the only ones laid up right now…..Him more than me….lol..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, it sounds like you have almost as many aches and pains as I do. Just remember the good news: we woke up this morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wet rainy day here. Almost 2" before it quit. Some pretty good t-boomers also with small hail.

Finished up one of the cribbage boards today. Now get to deliver it tomorrow when we go to SD for a couple days. Probably be absent here since we do not have smart phones when traveling. Might take the puter along in case.

Hope you fellars get healed up. Need you around here as you are our leaders !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnweful day in WW, sunny, 80 and almost perfect. 2 wunnerfuls for 75 ;-)

Weeds germinating daily but I'm finally winning. After years and years, only one of 2 dandelions on the place today ;-)

Have a safe rip Mark.

Rick, I do not recommend this, but when you are having pain, it really is easier to have it at a constant level rather than coming and going. However, I am glad to be done with a decade of constant migraine. These occasional minor ones are really a bigger PIA to deal with. They are totally disruptive. Hope the pain killers work for you. Most just make me so sick I'd rather deal with the pain ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, the sun is shinning and the sky is a clear blue canvas. Beautiful Morning!! We've been lucky lately, the weather has been pretty nice, cool in the mornings and warm in the afternoons. Just right.

Worked all day yesterday making 3/4" round over molding then staining and varnishing. It's looking pretty good so far. Now comes the fun part, putting the stuff on. That means getting on my knees and getting back up a hundred times a day just to install it. Ugh! I can feel the pain already.

I've been working this morning on our next road trip to the east. Our next trip is to Virginia Beach, VA. I don't like big city's but, my wife want's to see her cousin. So, here we go. As I said, I've been mapping out our route of travel. Since I like Civil War history, some of the routes are taking us right by some pretty interesting places, but my wife doesn't thing so though. LOL Any of you guys know of some good woodworking places in Virginia? I could throw a few of those in there as well. I want to take her to Williamsburg and Jamestown. I think she would like both places. She wants me to stop at Washington, DC. I'm not to hip on that suggestion though. Like I said, I hate big city's. Anyway, we'll be leaving in a couple of weeks.

*FF Bill*, nice tractor. Looks like your business is beginning to kick into high gear. The drying sheds are next. I've got to make a trip down there to see your operation. I'll give you a year to get those building built before I head down there.

I hope you guys start feeling better soon. If I don't see you's, I hope you have a great holiday weekend. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

Well summer is here. +89d, RH 63% breeze @ 3 MPH The sad part I'm mowing the lawn with a SP push machine.
It is 1030.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Well…..the sun is shining bright, no clabber, now wind, and it was 70 at 6:30 when I finally got up for my morning pot of joe…..Man I had a bad night…I took a hydrocodone about supper time (around 6:00 p.m. last night), and after about an hour I went to floating…I was getting really wired from that crap…Bu….the good news is that it helped my shoulder from aching and trobbing …But here's the bad news….About 1:00 a.m. I took another one….I was so wired up, I didn't sleep all night…I knew when it was 3. 4, 5, a.m. Never again will I take that junk…I knew what it would do, but the pain outweighed the misery…So I'll stick with my Gabapintin & Ibuphrophen…..No drugs this morning I'm still feeling the effects from last night….!!!

I'm meeting my fishing buds for lunch up town about noon time….We're going for Chin food buffet….We try to meet about 1-2 times a month just to talk trash…!!! They like to brag about how big and how many fish they've been catching….I just sit back and listen…..!! It'll get to 84 for a high today…Had a good rain shower move through last night about supper time, and possibly more on the way…whenever….!!

Me and the spouse have no plans to go anywhere yet, but all the resorts will be full, and a 1,000 boats on the lakes here….On holidays, I stay away from them…Too many boats, runabouts, Skii Doos, and idiots out drinking….

*Mark* ....... Be extra careful on your trip, and enjoy the ride….!!


 Don*.....*I too am a Civil War buff….I enjoyed when I was in school and college, and have been to a couple of Civil War sights when I lived in Tennessee…...!!! You have a couple of weeks before ya'll leave, so keep checking in to our weather thread….We like having you around, and miss you when you're gone….!! That's all I have to say about that…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

It's going to rain here in San Diego…someday.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning everyone,
> 
> 69 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> It s going to rain here in San Diego…someday.
> 
> Stay warm and dry and safe.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Yes, but will it rain before it snows?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 67 when I drove home this AM. Got home and got ready for my mill customer. He showed up about 9 and we were done at 1230. He had some very ugly, rotten walnut logs, but had lots of nice wood on the insides. He was so excited to find me for milling that he gave me a nice tip.

Don, you could visit Charles Neil in Virginia along with Monte Pittman, both LJ's. Monte lives just a few doors down from Charles' shop in Harrisonburg VA. Then you could just swing down to MO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I know how you feel about pain meds. I won't take them, except for ibuprofen. I hope you have a nice pain free lunch.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Toasty one today and I need to mow the lawn. Hiding in the man cave at the moment as it's 89 dungrees Frankenstein and 44% humidity.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, did you register on Woodmizer so folks can find you online that are looking to have something sliced up? There's a few sawyers around me with Woodmizer mills but aren't on the company's sight which seems odd to me if they're doing it for money, that is unless Woodmizer charges to be on there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I registered with WM that I own the mill, but I didn't tell them to list me. Maybe I should. Hadn't thought of it. My customer today found me by seeing my ad for roughsawn walnut for sale. He figured I must have a mill and so called me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just filled out the registration.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do you advertise on CL or somewhere else?


----------



## Firewood

Hey y'all. Got up to upper 80's today. Mostly sunny and little wind. Looks like it will be in the 80's through mid next week. May even hit 90.

I got all the pieces of the face frames cut today. That's all I could get done before we had to leave to look at places for M-I -L and to see her in the hospital.

*Rick -* sorry to hear your still having such trouble with your shoulder. I avoid those pain meds too. I had knee surgery some years ago and wouldn't even take the Tylenol with codeine.

Stay safe everyone. Talk to you soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

That's a good point, Bill. As I understand it, it usually rains on the way to becoming snow, although here in San Diego, anything is possible.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Yea….When I had both of my knees replaced, all I took was Advil or ibuprofen…no codeine….I just don't like that stuff, and besides you could get addicted just like a drug addict…..Not this fat guy…!! I think a person could addicted to that junk real easy….I've got better things to do than sitting getting high…!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

There have been more than a few times that they've shot me full of morphine, and I was happy to have it at the time, but I've always steered clear of it as soon as I could. All that stuff scares me, so I'll stick to the regular over the counter stuff, thank you very much. One of my men got hooked on morphine, and had a terrible time getting off of it. No thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, Maybe you will get an inversion and the snow will bubble out of the ground ;-)

No snow here today. Overcast burned off and we got to partly cloudy and about 70.

Don, You should spend 2 or 3 days Williamsburg, lots to see. Lots to see in WA DC too, but it is nearly more trouble than it is worth. Check any top priorities to see if you need reservations a month or 2 in advance. WE had the pickup to pull the 5th wheel so reserving parking in a garage it would fit into was iffy. Parking sites say to check that with the garage website, but those don't say anything about it and their elevators are closed on weekends. Have fun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful sun shinny morning here in Mid-Michigan. I can't complain about the weather here. The temps have been in the 80's and the low's last night was in the high 60's. Perfect.

*WW Bob*, yea, I was planning on Williamsburg if the wife wants to go. And unlike the last trip, I want to make stops on the way down and on the return trip as well. I've mapped out roads that are NOT expressways, so that will be nice too. I've been to DC and to New York City and I don't care if I ever go back to those places again.

*FF Bill*, I'll do some research as to where those gentleman live. But, just like I said to WW Bob, it depends on the wife's disposition. LOL BTW, I would love to come to MO.

*Dawson Bob*, you must be feeling better. You wrote more than 10 words. Yay!!!! Keep fighting.

*Rick*, I hope your shoulder gets better and I think it will, just gotta give it time. And by the way, I'll never leave this group. I'm having too much fun with it. Being with you guys is better than most because we don't stick to stuffy subjects, we spread ourselves all over the place and that's what makes it interesting.

Well I posted some things on Market Place on FB for sale and I've got people coming this morning to purchase. So, I need to get ready for them. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. In the 60's, but that won't last for long.
Don, I've had better success with FB than craigslist lately.


----------



## Bonka

0930, +87d. This won't last long, ^ is the way it'll go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like we will be cloudy and 70.

Don, I drove a lot of back roads back there. The most interesting were in PA. Very narrow in some towns. Just enough room to squeeze the 5th wheel through very carefully. Then there was what I called the VA offset. Putt along for 5 miles, make a turn, travel 100 yards or less, make another turn and continue the same direction to the next offset.

Keep momma happy or nobody will be happy ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

90d and hot in the shop. Everything I touched went wrong. I took a nap and now I am going to set the preferences in Photoshop on my Mac and see if prints come out right.
I found out about Mac's. Don't ever bad mouth them to other Mac users.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to 88° today, but the thermometer in the car was reading 92°. Still mostly sunny.

No shop time today….. Again. Was at the cardiologist this morning to discuss an anomaly my Dr had mentioned on my EKG. Said I had some heart damage. Wait, what? Well, the cardiologist took his own EKG and said it was text book perfect and gave me a clean bill of health. Whew! Spent the rest of the day looking at another long term care facility.

*Jerry -* MAC users can be extremely protective. Be careful out there. LOL

I wish all of you a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend. Stay safe both in the shop and on the road.


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o'Dear Mike that must have been something to deal with. Glad to hear your A+.

DBob, how you feeing and recovering from all that chest work they did on you? Everyone here wants to here you getting better. Just remember Baby steps. Gauge yourself week by week. You keeping fighting the good fight. We are pulling for you!

Holy Cow did it ever start raining and blowing tonight!! Looks Like I don't have to water the lawn for a day or three.

Can you all ever believe it I am almost done with home remodeling! No kidding. All I've got left is door casings and baseboards. Hot diggidy dog!!! Now all I need to do is sell off this and the other house so I can move to Idaho! I'm wanting to get a little closer to my Grandsons. Not next door but a little closer.

Maybe next week I can put the "Duck Banger" in the water for the first time in 2 years. It's been very long overdue. Fishing will suck but the boating will be fun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A late evening gang,

I'm late getting on tonight, cause we had a good rain this afternoon, the wife came in and made us some good Goolosh for supper…Then we settled down to some Netflix for the night, and had a bowl of watermelon…Yummy…

It was 68 at coffee time this morning, and about 11:00 it started raining…again, and rained some more during my nap….now it's raining some more, and supposed to rain a lot during the night….We're about to drown around here….The weeds will really take off now, boy..!!!

Jerry….Don't know anything about a Mac 'puter….Didn't realize them people were so territorial…...!!! Sounds like they don't like to share…..Glad you came to the dark side with us…lol…!!!

Mike in WI…..Boy, that would have made me a little nervous to hear what you heard about your EKG….Good thing the doctor was johnny -on- the-spot and gave you a clean bill of health….That could have been nerve racking….

BurlyBob…..Good to hear you might get your boat in the water after 2 years….A nickel's worth of advice: Be sure and get rid of all the old gas in the tanks, and put in fresh, along with some Stabil fuel stabilizer….Check the fuel lines to make sure they aren't eat up inside and black flakes of rubber are not present….If you find something like that, change the fuel lines or you might damage the fuel pump or clog the carborators….(?).....just be cautious…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Evening, gents. Mike-and everyone else-be careful with the heart stuff. None of us is getting any younger. I'm only still here because the VA keeps doing plumbing jobs on me, and putting in new parts. You don't want to end up like me: have that ticker checked.

BBob, I'm taking it as slow and easy as possible. I kinda have to right now. The pain is getting to be less, and soon I'll be able to dance a jig, which will be amazing, since I could never dance before.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weatherman assures us that it's gonna get better today. The temps will be in the upper 80's.

*FF Bill*, Ur right, I have better luck on Market Place than any other site so far. I posted two things day before yesterday and they are already gone. I posted my extra 20 y/o Porter Cable Biscuit Joiner and had one call and it's gone already.

*WW Bob*, I've been down some of those roads in PA as well. That's why I wanna go back there again.

*WI Mike*, Boy that news would have scared the crap out of me. I'm sure it did you. Like *Rick* said, It's a good thing your doc was on the ball.

*Burly Bob*, I can't believe you wanna move after putting in all that work into your house. Just think, after you move you can do it all over again somewhere else. LOL

Well today I'll finish putting in the rest of the baseboards in the house. I did two rooms yesterday and I just have a little more to go to finish up today. I can see some of my mistakes I made but, my wife thinks I'm wonderful and I did a wonderful job. Maybe I am wonderful!!! LOL She said it's beautiful so I'm happy.

Well, I'm off to finish things up so, stay safe my friends and have a great holiday weekend.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you holiday celebraters,

Not too much going on around here, as I woke up with a back ache…again, and my shoulder was acting up, so what else is new…? It was /is 71 with mostly clabbered over skies, and still a threat of more rain….It come a good down pour last night about supper time, so we're in good shape moisture wise….

By what my spouse tells me, people are flogging in to the parks around the lake with their RVs, campers, tents, and outdoor activities for this weekend holiday….They always fill up every holiday, along with all the resorts, so it boost the economy here somewhat….The resort people have to rely on the spring / summer tourist to make it through the winter….But….the White River trout fishing in the late fall / winter helps, too….All the eating joints benefit too, since we have two good lakes around here, plus all the motels….We stay plumb away from all that on holidays, as it gets mighty crowed at places like Walmart, groceries stores, etc…..Oh yea…..almost forgot…..the high today will be 87 and clouded up before the rains come….Be safe, y'all…...!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Well you folks been busy while I was gone a couple days. Hope everyone is feeling better and having a great start to the weekend.

A nice morning here. Should get to the low 80's today with chance of t-storms later. The Yellowstone river is expected to crest at 14" higher than ever in the next couple days. Will be some folks get moved out for a few days I think.

Had a good trip to SD and back. Home yesterday afternoon and had to mow the forest that happened while we were gone. Picked up a few sticks of wood so had to re-stack my wood pile.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was mid 90's today.

It's time for this guy to create a named business and pay taxes and all involved with that. First I need a name. I can deduct my tractor and other costs and purchase materials tax-free ad long as they are part of the end product. Between woodworking, milling and selling lumber it's time to be official.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, you can also deduct mileage put on your truck in addition to all that other stuff, there's even a few apps to let you track business miles vs. those that aren't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Yeti, definitely gonna do that. Miles driven to go get logs, go buy materials, etc. I'll check out an app.


----------



## Bonka

Festus;
I grew up in So. Dak. if that's what you mean by SD. I call Rapid City my home town as no one has heard of Philip.

We are awaiting whatever Alberto spills on us. Irma cost us a few thou. to get two huge, about to fall, trees removed.
It is +75d, RH 99% breeze @ 3 MPH.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN


----------



## Bonka

Rain. 1.23 in. in about 30 min. It is now slowed down to a heavy drizzle.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 57° now and cloudy. Chance of rain for the next couple days they say.

Yes Jerry that is where I grew up also. I know Phillip and that area. Our ranch is at Camp Crook and I lived and worked in Spearfish for 35 yrs. before I moved to Wyoming in 2006. Most of my family is still around western SD.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Looks like another hot one today…It was already 80 at coffee time around 9:30 (I really slept late this morning…hey I'm retired…what can I tell ya)....Plenty of sun, no breeze, and no clabber….Just a lazy Sunday morning and day…!!! The high will get to 89-90….so not quite as hot as Mike in Stl., or Bill…..Still plenty of heat, though….!! I just talked to my firewood guy, and he'll be delivering about a cord of red oak, white oak, and hickory to me in the morning….It'll be seasoned, and be plenty dry to burn good next winter….Firewood is pretty cheap around here…about $ 100-120 a cord…..!!! That's cut, split, delivered, and stacked…...not too shabby, and it saves wear and tear on my old wore out body….!!!

Bill…..I think *"Wild Bill's Mill and Sawyer Co*" is my nomination….Now you need a good slogan….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hello all. Brother has it been a couple of really windy days. It's suppose to get a little calmer and warmer tomorrow.

Don, a friend called me about a bunch of hand planes at a yard sale across town. I checked it out several Seargent's, a Muiller Falls and a few Stanley's. Every one was priced at $10. I grabbed the only one really worth anything to me. A 4 1/2 type 17. How could I go wrong a 4 1/2 to $10 bucks! I'm still looking for a #2 and a #1.
I'm getting ready to restore and sell off a few of mine.

Nothing but little projects for the near future and finishing up those persistent half done ones that are laying around.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's a hot one here today










Finally got a little shop time in and flattened a couple boards with my router










What a mess.  Well, back to work


----------



## Bonka

Damn it is 75 here in Orange Park. Fl.


----------



## Firewood

*Jerry - *Isn't that getting close to jacket weather? LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, 75, perfect, it doesn't get better than this ;-)

I shot a cast bullet match yesterday. Didn't do real well. I need more practice with that rifle. It is a 100 year old antique with an offhand stock, Hard to shoot off the bench unless you do it all the time. Not as easy at the 200 yards 22 RF match I shot Tuesday. I have won that one every time I went the last few years except for once. Somebody else has to win sometimes or they won't let me play any more ;-)

Did a little planting in the yard for spring color next spring. Roses are coming in full glory as the Rhodys begin to fade out.

I need a little time to get into the shop but too many other things in the way right now. Next up is getting set to go visit my 91 yo mom and take her to a cousin's 75th b'day party to see a few relatives she hasn't seen for a couple years.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool rainy looking day here. Has not started yet but is 100% chance. Is 56° now and will maybe get to 64° later. Watching the river levels here. Is near a 100 yr. levels now and should crest tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Bonka

Mike; It now back up to 85 my long john's are no longer on standby.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's hot..!!! Already 84, with the humidity at 97% (wet, too)....The high will be 89-90, but who knows exactly….Plenty of sun, and did I mention it was 97% humidity..? I think summer is sneaking up on us quickly…..

The guys are here delivering my firewood, and they didn't bring enough, so they stacked what they had, and left to go get more….I knew they didn't bring enough when they pulled up with the trailer…..Oh well…they'll make it right…if they want to get paid…!! Lots of red oak, white oak, and hickory….It'll burn good this winter…!!


Mike in WI*.....Dang Mike…I didn't think it got that hot up in your neck of the woods…!! But I guess it's hot everywhere now, though….That's a lot of sawdust and chips for just a couple of boards…..!!! Hope you have a good dust collection, or at least a good vacunm…!!
*
*


Bob (WW
*
).....Be careful on your trip to see your mom….Watch that traffic out there….Crazy drivers on the roads these days…..!!


Mark*.....I think you're the only one that's cool where you live….We're all hot everywhere else…..!! it'll get you before too long, though….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It might hit 80 today and it's suppose to be windy. I'm headed out the door to spray fruit trees.

Have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and supposed to hit 66 today.

BE safe in the flood Mark.

Maryland had 6 inches of rain in 4 hours on the news last night. Supposed to be worse than the 1,000 year flood they had last year!

Rick, I'm in good practice dodging idiots on the road. We have the worst drivers in the US in the Seattle Tacoma area. Idiots cutting through traffic with less than a car length clearance on each end at 70+. Not sure why there aren't more crashes, not their fault, they are trying their best ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Record heat here yesterday at 96. Maybe again today.

What do you guys think of Wildfire Woodworks? Takes into account woodworking and milling, plus takes a little from my other profession.


----------



## Firewood

*Bill - * I just googled that and got a Facebook hit. Looks like that name is already taken :-( Otherwise it was a good choice.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Billfire?

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since that business is based in Oregon, I can use the same name. Business names are registered within a state. Cindy bought her business that was in existence for 20 years. When she went to register as an LLC, there was already someone else with the same name registered. She simply added the town name in front of the original name for the LLC, then set up a DBA as her original name. It's all very confusing, but it was set up by her father, our CPA.

I'll call the state tomorrow and make sure, but I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another day in the 90's, but not like the record breaker we had yesterday.

Yeah, *Rick*, it can get hot here in Wisconsin. We usually get at least a few days each year in the 90's. Even an occasional 100+°

Ah, the sawdust. I only make that kind of mess when I use my router to flatten boards too wide for my jointer. I need to setup a dust collection scoop of some kind for it. Like onu you setup on a lathe maybe?


----------



## Festus56

Mike on my old router planer set-up I used a floor sweep on the dust collector. Did not catch all but did get the biggest share. I just clamped it to the table between the rails. I have perfected it some now but no pictures. Try to remember next time it is set up.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky is blue and the temp is slowly creeping up the thermometer. The temp yesterday was a warm 92 and it looks like it's gonna be close to that again today.

We had most of the kids over yesterday and we all had fun. One of the kids brought steaks for everyone and he did the grilling on my grill. I was exhausted by the time they all left. I slept in late today and I rarely sleep past 7:30.

*FF Bill*, I was thinking of the name "Fireside Woodworks", a little play on words that you already use, "firefighter on the side". Anyway, It's whatever you like will work. Good Luck with your new business.

*Burly Bob*, I wish I coulda been there to see all those planes. I get excited when I see a table full of planes. You should put an ad in you local paper telling people you are on the lookout for hand planes and will pay a fair price for them. I'm thinking of doing that. It lets people know that there is someone out there looking. Anyway, I don't have a 4 1/2 yet. Still looking for that diamond in the rough. The hunt is fun. I look everyday on Market Place.

Mark, who's the old guy in the photo. Did you get one of your old friends from the local senior center to come help you. LOL Just kidding, Nice picture!

*WI Mike*, I always say "happiness is a pile of sawdust"!!!

Well, I've got a few things to do today before my wife drags me away to the movies. We're going to see Han Solo! Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby of a start to the day…It was 71, sunny, but the humidity is a killer….90% already at 8:00 or so…The high will be 85, still plenty of sun….No breeze, and just plain getting hot….!!

The guy called me yesterday evening and said my new garage door had come in…..He'd be here this morning to take the old one down and install the new one…..Got here about 8:30 and started….The old one was the original to the house, with windows, with which I didn't want in the new one to have any….Should be up and running in a few hours….Then in the morning I get a new chair (recliner) delivered, so with the new firewood, garage door, and chair, I think my rat killing is about done….Would you call this a fixer-upper quest..? Trying to get this all done before going to see the back doctor…just in case he says I need surgery (I sure hope NOT)....


----------



## Bonka

+85, RH 76%, breeze 2 MPH. Total rainfall so far in May is 8.39''. We are due for more from the edges of Alberto.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine today and maybe get to the mid 70's they say. Still a chance of showers and the river is still flooding some.

Don I think the wife had a silver filter on the camera for that picture.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
Well, it's 88° heading for just a tad over 100 today with a few puffy clouds here and there … Just a typical day here in the cactus patch … 
I've been away from this site for about a month now, but I have read your posts every day and it's one of the things that kept me going … My wife lost the battle with cancer on the 11th and the month prior was consumed with caring for her.
But now it's time to resume the shop activities and general life …
Loved the photo of the pile of sawdust or I guess router dust would be more correct … made me go out to the shop and open the door and look at the unorganized dusty mess I call my shop. So now the new challenge is to clean and organize … Well maybe later …

Everyone stay safe and please be well


----------



## Firewood

*Mike -* I'm so sorry to about your wife. I can't imagine how deviating that is to loose your spouse.

If a pile of sawdust helps cheer you up, I'll send you more photos whenever you need it. Hell, I'll send you a bag of dust! Keep yourself busy, Mike.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike, my most heartfelt condolences. There isn't much I can say, because nothing can replace someone you loved. Like firewood Mike said, stay busy.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry for your loss Mike. I'm sure she would want to you to go on doing what you enjoy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mike I know the heartache involved with losing a loved one to cancer. I lost my Father and Father in Law to cancer. Gotta keep busy and keep your chin up. My condolences to you and if you need a digital shoulder, I'm here for you.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for your loss Mike. As was said is hard to lose a spouse and friend to that stuff. Keep busy doing things you enjoy and remember we are all here along side of you.


----------



## Grumpymike

My deepest thanks to you all for the lovely thoughts … here are a few of the tear drops ****you brought to my eyes.

This is such a wonderful group.

now lets go make sawdust …. safely


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

It's still plenty warm out, but a little hotter, too…..The new garage door is up and works good…..It's purty. too..

Mike….Was very sorry to read of your wife's passing….Too many good people are taken by that bad disease….I know some of us have lost loved ones, and no words can express the sadness it brings to family and friends…..You know we are here for you if you need to talk, etc….Again….I'm so sorry for your loss…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Count me in as well Mike. So very sorry about your wife. Lost my Dad to Cancer 20 years ago. It's a terrible disease that takes way to many.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Sincerest condolences.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a nice sunny day here. Going to get to 80° later. Are way ahead on rain this year which means I will have to mow the lawn again today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

68 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Again Thanks to every one of you for your kind wishes.

Another typical day here in the cactus patch, a few puffy clouds in the distance and mostly blue skies with the current temp at 89° and heading for 100° … And the breeze? yep there is a bit.

Puttered in the shop for a while yesterday mostly picking up , putting away and sweeping, and sweeping, and sweeping …. filled up a shop vac with the little piles … Then I saw one pile moving! whaaat? so as I poked at it with a wire, out from under the pile crawled a scorpion … (imagine a loud squish here) Then to the phone to call the bug guy to spray … First one I've seen in several of years, but they do live in the desert.

I got a new woodworker vise the other day and now it's time to mount it on the bench … Has anyone added an end vise to an existing work bench??? Just thinking of the addition with out having to rebuild the entire bench.

Ya'll be safe in what you do and be well … and be on the look out for creepy bugs.


----------



## Festus56

Mike I added a tail vise to my old bench a couple years ago. The top is 3 3/4" thick so mounted the vice to the bottom and made the jaw faces to fit. They are 6" x 16" maple and oak. The last picture is the drilled holes in the top for stops.. It works well for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's only 88 today, but it's hot. I just put on my third shirt of the day.
I first used the old tractor to unload my trailer. Then I put the tractor on the trailer. Gonna miss the old girl, but as long as the "new" one works well I think I'll be ok. 









Also pulled some 8/4 slabs out for my new tabletop. These are book matched but not wide enough so I will put a small piece in the middle to get to 36".


----------



## Bonka

So far @1630 hrs we have had 1.20'' of rain and 10'' for the month thus far. I just drove through heavy rain in Jacksonville making around trip of about 50 miles in city traffic. I am home and they can all go to hell for the rest of the day. I'm staying home and teach my Maine ******************** cat to sit up and roll over. He has playing dead down pat and it is time for him to step up his game.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just spent the morning putting a new toilet in the church office restroom. Brother do I hate plumbing. Now I get to replace the guts in another toilet in another restroom. My wife volunteers in the church office and seems to come to me with all the problems. I just want to be left alone and do my thing. But if she ain't happy, she gonna make sure I ain't happy either!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I think I knew that you hated plumbing. Just a feeling I had.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill you are so right. Plumbing is #1 on my hate and avoid list. Next is car repair.

I sure am looking forward to a day without wind. It's been blowing pretty much for a week or so. If I didn't know any better I'd tell you I was living down the street from Mark.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gents,

I'm getting on late because…...well, because I'm late getting on and posting….It was 71 when I rose kind of early….Plenty of sun, no wind, and a humidity factor of 89% at 8:00 a.m…..As the day progressed, it got hotter, dry, and the humidity climbed up to 91%....It got to 90 …..Just walk out side, stand there, and start leaking…not moving…just sweating like a fat gal who's thighs rub together when she walks…..They say "excuse me…pardon me…excuse me"......Supposed to rain some tomorrow, with thunderstorms, but highly unlikely…..I call them heat showers….!

Bill…. Nice looking slabs you pulled out of the wood pile….Sounds like you're gonna build a dining table…? Is that Oak..? Don't look like Walnut…. Is this a personal project or customer project..?

BurlyBob…...Does anyone like plumbing…? I don't do plumbing, electrical, or auto repair…..In fact, I don't do much of anything that requires manual labor….That's too hard on a crippled up fat guy…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's actually pretty nice out this morning after Alberto made his way into Mid-Michigan. Yes, Tropical storm Alberto came, saw and got us wet. He finally passed us in the middle of the night. It's been hot and muggy lately and I'm not complaining. It's actually gonna cool down now into the upper 70's. I'm glad cause I have to paint the bathroom. I hate painting as much as* Burly Bob* hates plumbing.

I had plans of getting some painting done yesterday but, my wife had a procedure yesterday which cause us to get up at the butt crack of dawn. By the time we got home, we were both wore out. I just sat around and melted into my easy chair. By the time I went to bed, I slept hard and melted into the mattress. I feel better today.

*G-Mike*, I sure am sorry to hear about your wife. That pains me to hear that stuff from my friends. I can't add anything more than what my friends on here has already said. My heart goes out to you my friend.

*FF Bill*, You sure have gotten a lot of good miles out of that trailer. Good luck on your new business and the new toy tractor. Oh yea, I like those bookend slabs. Those will look nice together.

*Festus*, Nice looking bench vise. Nice job.

Well, as much as I hate to, I have to leave and go paint. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the wind left and now it's gonna rain. The wife's got me running all over the place today. I sure would like to wrap up a few of these PITA projects laying around. It'll be nice to get things off my to do list.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon ya'll,

It started out at 70 when I rose for my morning hit of sheep dip….The humidity was already up there at 81%.....that's moist….it will make you leak big time…...!!! Started out pretty well clabbered over, then the sun broke through, and now it's really sunny and no clabber…....It's now 86, but the humidity has gone down to 63%......Strange….!!The high will be 88, so we're real close to it now….A good chance of rain this afternoon around 4:00 p.m. or so @ 60-80% chance…...Maybe tonight, also…..!! 
Did mention I hate plumbing, painting, yardwork, washing dishes, and vacumning….? Too much manual labor….I'd rather sleep, eat, and nap….in that order….and be in a house that's 68 degrees…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here. Sunny, 70° and a slight breeze. Just about right. Maybe a chance of showers later. At least the river went down below flood stage for now.

I try to avoid plumbing and electrical also. There are folks that know and like that stuff.

Couple projects in the shop and need to go help the boy put new laminate on his kitchen counter top in a bit.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Well the clock just hit mid day and it's 93° right now and heading for 98° … it was 70° at 6:30, so it warmed up quite a bit … but I did take the wind breaker off … Just another typical day here with the blue skies and a few streaky clouds on the horizon.

*BurleyBob* I know a guy that loves plumbing, he charges $110.00 by the hour and takes his time doing it …
But I too really hate plumbing and car work … I will hire "the guy".

It's been over 100 days since we've seen any rain, and about a kagillion years since it snowed, so things are pretty dry here, and for the desert that's saying something.

Got a bit more cleaned up in the shop (Geezz I'm a pig) and took a break for lunch and to visit the jocks ….

Think about being safe and always be well


----------



## dawsonbob

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today,

Jerry, your total for May is more than our yearly average, and a lot more than we'll get for this year.

Rick, I'm with you on the sleep, eat, and nap thing.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Festus* I think I see how you mounted that add on end vise … you have my mind going now, thanks for the great photos and the off set wiggle stick is a great add on …


----------



## Festus56

Mike they are great for holding off square pieces on the bench. I got the idea from a project "Oldtool" did several years ago. He calls them "swivel dogs". http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69561


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It was all over the board with weather and temps today. I drove thru rain and wind and sun and 60's and 70's and 80's. The temps went up and down all day. I drove 11 hours total today to go get the new log lifter. Took about an hour to unload old tractor and then load up newer one. I'm really happy with the purchase. This thing is a beast.

Don, I love this trailer. It's worth it's weight in walnut.
Rick, those slabs are walnut. They just look like themselves with the light and the fact they're rough. It will be a while before I build the table top. It's just a new top for our home table. Original pin oak one split terribly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and sprinkles in WW today. I guess we will have to settle for 2nd driest May on record. We will probably have more moisture this month than DBob's annual at about .2 or a little less.

BBob, Last night the news had you in the extreme drought region. Do you want the rain? Maybe the WW weatherman doesn't know what drought looks like on the high desert?

Tractor looks good Bill. Trailer looks like mine. 18'?

Rick, I hate all that stuff too except for electrical


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bob. They call this 16+2. 16' flat and a 2' dovetail. So 18 total.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. We had a few popcorn showers yesterday but nothing to get excited about. The sky is clear and blue and the temps have finally came to its senses. It's currently a cool 71 and gonna rise to 76. I can work with that temp.

I feel for you *Burly Bob*. All that running around. A person can't get anything done. I'm in the same boat here. My wife has me strapped down to doing a remodel on the master bath. I'm at the point of painting right now and then onto re-wiring a couple of new lights and then to the floor. I can't wait to get this project out of the way. It's a pain in the A$$. I've got about 6 planes that I want to get cleaned up. Then there's always the lawn but not until I get my lawn tractor put back together. I blew out a spindle last weekend and just got the part yesterday to repair it, but when? Then there is the ever mounting projects that everyone wants me to build and GIVE them. I don't think I'll have time for me until fall.

Oh yea, about the project. I was gonna paint yesterday but, I ended up peeling a couple of mirrors off the wall and re-mudding the walls. So, today I sand the walls and paint.

Well, I'm off to the kitchen for another cup of joe and then back to work on the bath. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. A bit cooler today. Yesterday got to about 90 and today will struggle to get to 70. Been quite busy lately - but not in the shop. We just moved my M-I-L to hospice care in a nursing facility. My wife has been taking it pretty hard knowing the ultimate outcome. It's not like she only has days left, but, well, you know. On top of that, my wife has been getting ready for hip surgery coming up this Monday (YIKES!). So we've also been going to get CT scans, Dr appointments, etc. So, yeah, it's been a hectic couple of weeks.

*FF Bill - *Nice upgrade on the tractor. I'm sure you will get plenty of use out of that. Also, nice table slabs. Instead of breaking up the book matching, what if you added a piece to each edge along with a breadboard end?

You all take care and stay safe. I'll try and do the same.


----------



## Festus56

A wet day here. About 55° and a lot of T-storms overnight and rain still coming down. May get into the low 60's later. Probably bring the river back up now.


----------



## Festus56

Finally remembered to check the rain gauge. 2" overnight and this morning !


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

It was a wet night last night, as the rain moved in around 6:30, along with lightening and thunderstorms…..Nasty….!! It dumped about nearly 3" in just a few hours…..And my yardman had just did my weeds yesterday, so the yard got a good drink, and the trees and bushes, too….Not much watering goes on here in my neck of the woods….We get plenty of moisture…..!! It was 72 at my coffee time, with plenty of sun, a few scattered clouds, but not much….The high will reach 92, and it's already 85 w/ the humidity at 74% already….


----------



## Bonka

93d, 60%RH. We are awaiting more rain this afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks from the cactus patch where it's warming up a bit, my phone says it's 86°, but the thermometer on the office window says it's 92° … well it is time to hang the jacket on the hook and move on …

Doing the laundry and other house hold chores today and will be in the shop tomorrow attacking my mess and starting a new project …

*Festus* I think that the "swivel dog" is the best idea since peanut butter, I have the prototype done and will refine it in the near future … a bit of sand paper on the edges is a real boon.

*FF* OK, ya got me, just because my tractor was a bit newer you had to go out and get a bigger one … boy keeping up with the Jones's is a real expense … Ok, you win …

I wish you guys would funnel a bit of that rain down our way, we sure could use it.

Ya'll be safe and please be well


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I honestly don't feel like we're in a drought yet. It might take a month or so. Brownlee reservoir is 7' from full. That's priming me ready to get the "Duck Banger" wet.

Bill that's a real nice looking tractor.

Mark, Thanks for mentioning that swivel dog. I checked it out and saved it. That's ingenious and well worth copying.

With any luck by the end of next week my dance card will be empty. And I'm not interested in dancing with any of you character's. I'm gonna take my toys and go play by myself.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee drinkers,

It's getting hot..!!! It was a warm start to today's weather…It was 76 at my usual coffee time with plenty of sun, no wind, no clouds, and just plain muggy…It's 80 now, with a humidity factor of 85%, and moving on up to a high of 90 for today….About 2:00 or so it's supposed to stat raining and a 30-80% chance is forecast for today and late this evening….We'll see….!! Just prolly gonna be what I call a heat shower, but around here, one never knows how things are gonna turn out….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like a nice day here. Sunny and dry for awhile. After all the rain one can hear the grass growing this morning. Maybe up to the mid 70's later so should be a decent day all around.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today,

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

+95d,RH 52%,[email protected] 7MPH.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

81 dungrees Frankenstein and 70 pour-scent humidity. It's like a steam bath at the moment. Thankfully I have the fans blowing in the shop.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 77 here with 23% humidity and a calm little breeze.

It's graduation weekend here and I have to go to some party for a kid I hardly know. Oh whoopee! That's gonna waste most of the afternoon.

Hey Rick. I called the boat dealer and getting set up for that Merc Jet. I was thinking a 175hp. But if that 200hp is reasonably close I might go for it. That would put me at max horses out the jet for my boat rating. You lose a 3rd with a jet and 3% per thousand feet elevation. I lose another 9% there and that puts me at 116Hp out the jet. My boats rated at 135 max. What sucks is that I can't use my credit card as the dealer is going to charge me for the percentage fees. I was looking to build my Cabela's points. Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well it just hit 100° here at mid day, having a bit of lunch and watching the temp climb to 106° today. Yep you are right I'm staying in the air conditioned spaces … Pretty blue skies as I look out the window and just a hint of a breeze. Humidity is right at 7%, so it just don't feel that hot … yet.

Just did a bit of tinkering and general puttering in the shop, I really need to take on a big project to get my mind busy again …

Be safe and be well


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Not too much going on around my neck of the woods…It's been warm today, but it was pretty nice this morning at coffee time…It was 73, and as the morning progressed, it got to 80, and now it's 85….The humidity wasn't too shabby either…it was only 36% today, so not bad….It'll get worse before it gets better….Plenty of sun, no wind, and no clabber…...Typical early spring day…..We had a huge thunderstorm roll in here last night about 7:00 or so…plenty of thunder, lightening, and a powerful wind at about 30-40 mph ….It got kinda scary for a while….Knocked down a few limbs in the yard (small ones), just it just made a mess…!! But in a hour or so, you'd never know it come through,as it dried up really quick….(?)......Strange…!!! That the way it does around here….Comes in strong, and leaves quietly….!!

Me and the wife decided to just laze around today and watch some Netflix before my nap time….Got more to watch tonight after supper, so I better get to it…....I'll check in tomorrow….Have a good evening…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a warm day here. About 80° but felt warmer with all the humidity from the rains. At least I did finally get the lawn mowed.

Our river water levels are going down slowly here but east and south they still have problems.


----------



## Bonka

2000 hrs, 84d, RH 72%, breeze @ 5 MPH. There is a severe storm warning until 2045. Susan and I did some final fitting up of the doll cradle. I cut the profiles for the ends on the bandsaw. i am so happy have an Auriou Rasp. It is fast and smooth. We will keep plugging along. I have tested Waterlox on a piece of cherry and was amazed. So that will be the finish.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here so far. Is 57° now and headed for the upper 80's later with all sunshine. Should be some cooler tomorrow with a chance of rain showers.


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It's currently about 64°, sunny and mild breeze. Heading to about 80° today, but I won't be enjoying it much as Deb is undergoing hip replacement surgery as I type this.

Yesterday my D-I-L came over for some help putting together a small stoo she is making for a friend's sonl. She had the letters already cut out, but needed some help flattening everything and assembling it. Bit is a collage of pallet wood and other remnants she collected up.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to low 70's today and warming up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It's beginning to warm around my neck of the woods….I forgot to look at the morning temp, but somewhere around the mid 70's to start….It's 80 right now at lunch time, with a humidity of only 40%, which is low for us…but it gets worse as the months progress…..The high will get to 85 with plenty of sun, no wind, and no rain…yet…The rest of the week it will get into the low 90's…..

Mike in WI…..Tell your spouse that hip replacement is a breeze….Not nearly as bad as knee replacements (I've had both hips and both knees done)....She'll be up and running (not really running) in no time….Just do the p.t. she needs to, and she'll be good to go….It looks like your shop is coming together, Mike….


----------



## Firewood

Thanks Rick. I'm sure she'll be up in no time. Yeah, the shop is not progressing as I'd hoped. I've got 5 cabinets assembled, face frames and drawer faces done. Just not enough time with all the running to Dr appointments, and getting her mom moved to a nursing home. Hopefully things will slow down a bit.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

I got most of the front yard done and had to get ready for work. Susan finished it. The heat index is 115. Southern summer is here to stay.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well here we are at 101° at mid day and heading for 106° this afternoon, Yeppers she's getting plenty warm, and typically June gives us the hottest days of the year … It was a nice 76° at daylight, so I went out and did the outside chores before it warmed up and enjoyed the clear blue skies with no chance of snow … or rain

Out in the shop i mounted the new 9" woodworker vise and made a bench cleat with the 6" steel vise … works well.
I have been asked to start another run of cutting boards … I think I will ... 
Saw the photos of *Mike in WI* and I must say that his shop is entirely tooo clean … and nothing hanging on the walls … sick Mike just sick … And *Rick*, I also have Netflix and I have napped through some really good movies.

Y'all be safe in what you do and please be well


----------



## grnjames

60F here in Santa Clara, CA tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a good day here. Some cooler than yesterday. 61° now and headed to the mid 70's with a chance of showers.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gents. Today started out with temps in the low 50's, breezy and sunny. Took a nice walk to get the heart started. Now sitting with the LOML in the hospital. Hopefully she will be coming home later today.

*Gmike -* Yeah, I'm getting there with the shop. I'm still moving around machinery in m head. Once I get that decided, I will start hanging more stuff. I'm also debating between slatwall and french cleats. Maybe a little of both? All I know is I'm behind (my) schedule.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Well…..It started off a little cooler this morning as I snagged my first cup of java…..It was 68, plenty of sun out there, a humidity of 60%, and no clabber, and no wind….and no rain as of yet…..The high will get to 86…...Then starting tomorrow the temps will begin to climb into the low to mid 90's…..It's gonna turn hot…!!!

Mike in WI….Tell your spouse I wish her well…They should be getting her up today or tomorrow, and prolly have her to use a walker (?).....Did she have a full hip replacement or partial..? They usually do a full replacement…She prolly has a Titanium joint….Not a lot of p.t. to do…Lots of walking, leg extentions out to the side, forward and backwards….That keeps the muscles from freezing up, and prevents scar tissue from forming….

It's hard to get anything done in your shop until you get all of your rat killing done…lol….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy, Howdy … Here it is mid day already, just came back from a shopping spree in town and it's 100° with 11% humidity and it feels like a cool 99° ….A few puffy clouds grace the blue skies and a very gentle breeze. Still no rain or snow in sight.

*Mike in WI* hoping that your wife heals up at a record pace … And as to the shop design, Grizzly has a neat little program to help you place the tools in your shop, I used it and then after i was in the shop I made some changes, but for the 'most part' Their design tool works well and it's FREE. (My favorite four letter 'F' word)

*grnjames* I think you are new here, Welcome to a real fun site and come here often.

Off to the air conditioned shop I go.

Be safe in what you do and above all, be well.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to calm and sunny skies but chilly at 44°. Will get into low 70's. Pretty much a perfect day.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my wife, Deb. She's doing pretty well so far. Just dealing with the normal pain you'd expect after major surgery.

*GrumpyMike - *I started out using the Grizzly layout tool. It's great for getting started. I've since made some changes, so it might warrant dusting it off and rework the plan.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It feels like a chilly start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is a cool 58° but it feels like it's 38° here in the house. I need to step outside and get warmed up. I'm on my second cup of coffee and I'm so cold, I feel like jumping in my cup of coffee to get warmed up. Anyway, the sky is clear with no rain in site till Thursday.

I've been busy cursing at the bathroom painting job I've been doing. I got it done finally yesterday and last night I started peeling off the painters tape that I used for some of my edging. Now, I've got some repairs to do because of the tape removal. The paint stuck to some of the tape and when I tore the tape away, some of the paint came with it. Grrrrr! Anyway, I'm almost done. Whew!

*GrnJames*, Welcome to our site. I hope you like it here. I checked in a few years ago and I stayed. I hope you do to.

Well I just wanted to stick my head in the door to say hi. I've got to get back to work repairing my screw-ups. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 80's today and mid 80's tomorrow.

I'm staining and varnishing oak door casing and baseboard. Holy Cow, was that stuff expensive. 120' of base board and 12 sticks of door casing….$411. I'm pretty certain I'm not going to get sloppy cutting this stuff at those prices!

Hey Rick. Seems I can't do that big Merc 200hp. The weight is to much. Guess I have to stick with the standard 115hp jet. Darn it!

Have a great day gang.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you coffee lovers,

The sun was shining brightly as I rose form my sleep…Stumbled to the kitchen for my first cup of joe…..Looked out the window, and it was 73…no wind, no rain, and the humidity was at 72% already….The high will get to 90-91, depending on who or what you believe….I stood really quiet and you could hear the weeds growing out in the yard…..and….no screw ups around here, Don, as I don't have anything to screw up….yet…..but it's coming…..!!!

I go to the back doctor tomorrow (Neurosurgeon) to find out if I'm going to have to have back surgery….I'll let you guys know what I find out…..one way or another….!!! I sure hope it don't come to that….!! Also while I'm in town, going to Lowes to look at and possibly purchase a new DeWalt 12" (DW 779) sliding miter saw to replace my old Craftsman radial arm and old Craftsman 10" miter saw….had these since 1985, so it's time for an upgrade on the miter station…....Both still work great..Also the reviews say to get a 12"-60-80 tooth balde, as the saw comes with a 32 tooth blade….I researched the saw, and read about 60+ reviews from guys that bought the saw….It's on sale, so I might just snag it….Plus a couple of sheets of 3/4" ply to re-do the top and make a new fence….I've got 20' of Kreg's top trak and stops that comes with the Kreg system….So I've got that covered….!! Tearing everything down and re-doing the whole thing will be a job, but the kind I like…..!!!

Mike…..It's good to hear your spouse is coming along after surgery….Time and drugs and p.t. should do the trick…lol…!


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I was afraid you couldn't run that big 200, as your boat is only rated for a 135…...Too much weight like you said, but it would also tear the transom out, putting too much stress on it….How long and how wide is your boat…? Is it all aluminum….? You possibly have a wood or fiberglass transom, but the weight would still tear it out eventually…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cooler morning today. No rain just cloudy 62° and a high in the mid 70's.

At our favorite brewery down town the barmaid somehow thinks I should bring her food when we stop for a beer. The last time we were there I asked if she liked burgers. No real projects going yesterday so decided to fire up the grill in the shop and make her a bacon cheeseburger with fries complete with a serving tray. Maybe this evening will see if she really thought I would follow through!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I'll take a double cheeseburger with bacon, hold the onions.

Hello fellers. Haven't been on much…..too busy at work. Not calls, just administratively, but I'm off for 3.
Came home and adjusted the brakes on the tractor. Made arrangements to have the tires fluid filled on Friday.

Bummer about the motor BBob. Makes sense though. It's a weight thing and not HP. I'm pretty sure you'll still be happy with the 115.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, from way out west in the cactus patch.

It's a bit cloudy with the streaky and puffy clouds mostly hiding the blue sky … Clabbered? ... It's 88° with the humidity at 11% at coffee time and heading for 102° this afternoon with no chance or rain or snow … (Guess I'd better get a new line, Summer is here).

I did all the wifely chores this morning and now it's off to the shop to do something constructive, it's just hard to get started, the incentive is gone, no one to show it off to ya know …. Moving along, ...

I spent about 4 hours doing pool maintenance yesterday … yep, ain't no work to having a pool … But this is Arizona, ya gotta have a pool, it's in the rule book on page 1 …

I'll be out making sawdust the rest of the day in the nice cool shop, I keep the air set at 80° in there.

Y'all be safe in the shop and be well


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh, by the way Mark I really like your burger and fries … How creative.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mark. What a feast! Now you've got me thinking about chow. Good job.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mike, you can show it off to us. I know it's not the same, but we're happy to fill in. Keep the chin up.


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks Mike, Maybe I just will do that … Now I need to figger how to post the picts for the show & tell …


----------



## mojapitt

I used to come here to complain about my South Dakota weather. Now that I live in Virginia life has been great. Like San Diego weather. My only complaint now is having to work for a living. Oh well.


----------



## Bonka

Well Monte I grew up in SD and know the weather. I worked VA for a bit and it seemed as if there was a law against everything. I hated the humidity and now I have been in FL for 38 years. go figure.
Didn't you live in Whitewood?


----------



## mojapitt

Yep, Whitewood for almost 58 years. Virginia for 2 months. Love it here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark That burger and fries are hilarious. That should get you free drinks for a few nights.

Rick and Bill, looks like I might be able to stick a 150 on my boat. Headed to the dealer in the morning to talk things out. My boat is a Sea Ark 18'6" all aluminum modified jon boat. The transom is all aluminum. That weight issue might be the deciding factor.

I'm making slow progress on my small projects. Sure hoping to get the listed cleaned off by next weekend.


----------



## Festus56

You are right BBob. Have a happy bartender tonight. For a quick witted girl she was nearly speechless when I brought her bacon cheeseburger in and set it on the bar. And yes the beer is cheaper for us now also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We looked at sea ark when the FD was deciding on a boat. We ended up with alweld. The Missouri highway patrol keeps 2 sea arks at our parking lot.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 64° heading to 80° with lots of sunshine.

Got the bathroom painting done finally. Now just to replace a few fixtures and the flooring and the trim. But, that stuff is a breeze compared to painting.

*Mark*, I like you burger and fries. I'll bet that was a hit at the watering hole.

Hey *Monte*, I'm heading in your direction next week from Michigan. We're going to Virginia Beach for a short vacation.

That's all I have this morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have the same weather as Don. 63° now and headed for 80° with all sunshine. Do have a chance of rain showers later.

Going to be doing the wildfire thing again this year but will be with a regional company instead of a national. Not as far from home at least.

Will do another burger someday but want to add onions, lettuce and tomato. Want to make the cheese melt over the edge of the burger too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 77 at coffee time this a.m. with bright sunshine in the air….Narry a cloud in the sky to block out that blazing ball of fire…..The high will be 92, with the same conditions….The humidity stands at 60% right now…...!!

Heading to town after dinner to the back doctor to find out what he's gonna do, if anything….Then on to Sally's booty supply so my spouse can pick up supplies for her shop…..Then on to Lowes to get the new miter saw and new blade…...Then on to Walmart for grocery supplies….Luckily they are all close together…..

BurlyBob….Good luck at the boat dealers….But I'm still skeptical about the aluminum transom not being strong enough to support the motor w/o some re-inforcement. You may already have it, but this new motor will be heavier than the one you already have….I think we talked about that before…..!! I'm not at all familiar with the type of boat you have….But you know better than I do about it…...!!

Monte….Good to have you back visiting with us….Come back anytime you can….We just have fun on this thread…...It's one of the longest lasting threads on LJs….The first half we had over 10,000 post…..!!!

Ok guys….Gonna have a bite of dinner, and head off…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mark. Can't wait to see your bigger, better burger.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

After a couple of incidents with stupid people waltzing into my garage unexpectedly. I came up with this sign. I had it laminated and taped it to the entry door. If any of you are of a mind, feel free to copy it.










It was one of those unsettled days. Started out marginally nice and has been scattered rain and thunder this evening. Sure put an end to the idea of mowing the lawn.

Rick, this boat dealer is really a reliable and decent guy. We talked for almost an hour today and it's a go.

I did manage to get 2 projects out of the way today. Ever so slowly whittling them away.


----------



## Firewood

Today started out with picture-perfect weather and stayed that way all day. Temps were in the low 70's when I took my walk. Humidity was relatively low, slight breeze and sunny.

No shop time since Deb had her surgery. She's doing pretty well so far. Her biggest struggle is not being able to sit at her mom's bedside as much as she would like. Her mom is in hospice and she has taken a bad turn these last few days. I'll try and get her there tomorrow.

*Rick - *What did the doc say about your back. Hopefully you can avoid surgery.

*BBob - *Congratulations on the new engine. Remember, no pictures mean your just blowin' a Jetstream up our butts. LOL. And nice sign. Some people just don't get it. Deb will srep into the shop but she knows (without me ever having to tell her), to wait until the machine is off before going any further. Man, I love her.

Have a great night everyone. And play safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike in WI,

Yep…I made it to the doctor for my 2:00 appointment, and naturally had to wait for 1/2 an hour before he decided to come in…..We talked a long time, and he was looking at my x rays I had done at my family doctor's office a couple of months ago….He said I had severe arthritis and degenerative disks, and some bone spurs on my spine….But he wants me to have an MRI done to confirm what he sees, as an x ray doesn't always show everything….They will set up a time at the hospital soon, and I go back to see him on 6-27th of this month…So I won't know anything until then…..

I'm glad to hear your wife's coming along and doing good….It'll just take time….I know it's got to be hard not being able to sit with her mom at hospice…..I hope things takes a turn for the better….By the way….my wife's name is Debbie too….I just call her DD for short, and so do the grandkids…..!! My Deb's the same way…she doesn't come in the shop if she hears a machine running…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day again. We only got a little shower lase evening but to the east there was more severe weather.

I too hate surprises in the shop. That sign is a good idea. I have not had a problem here but could happen. My wife will come in and sit and watch until the machine gets shut off. The neighbor and others always knock first then come in and stand until I am done.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer that they don't even open the door or come in until the machine is off, because I will still get startled.


----------



## Bonka

The humidity is only 55% today. Coupled with + 89d and cloudy I may just drag my 32 yo router table outside and route some roundovers that I have been dreading to do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

Not too shabby out today, although it's warming up now….It was 75 early on this morning, with partly clabbered skies, and the humidity was only 44% at the time….Meanwhile it's warmed up to 89 with still clabbered skies, and now the humidity is at 54%...still not too shabby..The high will get to one more degree to make it 90….

You guys talking about people walking in your shop…? If you remember last year I was in my shop running some boards, and I had some guys doing landscaping for me…One asked if he could borrow a shovel…He had forgot his. So I got the shovel for him, and continued on with what I was doing…In a little bit, he stuck his head in the door to tell me he leaned the shovel against the shop….It startled me, and as I looked up, I didn't get the board all the way through the blade, and it kicked back on me, hit me in the gut, and broke 3 fingers on my left hand….Nearly tore the nail off on my index finger, and cut the other two nearly to the bone…....My belly was black and blue all the way across….It knocked me backwards and knocked the wind out of me….Then I noticed my hand was bleeding perfusely…Grabbed some shop towels, wrapped it up, and took off to the emergency room…..Got stitched up and had to have a sonogram to check for internal injuries, then a Tetanus shot…..Had none, thank goodness…..That happened the day before Thanksgiving…Had to wear metal finger guards for a long time, and no shop time for a long time….Nearly a year….!!! From then on, I lock the entrance door, and hope it never happens again….It could have been worse, so I'm thankful it wasn't….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back from family affairs for a while. 60 and wet in WW this afternoon.

*Mike*, Tell the misses those hips work great. My mother has had one for a least 40 years. It keeps on tickin' just like a Swiss watch.

Good luck with those Drs, *Rick*. Mom had her back fixed about 35 years ago. All she has is a little arthritis when it is rainy now.

I was pulling the 5th wheel down a 2 mile 5% grade. I wasn't riding the brakes, so I was slowly gaining speed. No other vehicles within a quarter mile. What could go wrong? As it hit the 70 mark I started braking. It was about 85, sunny and hot about 1 PM. Two deer started to mosey across the freeway! What the heck, they should be bedded in the shade. Nice big mulies in velvet too. Fortunately they just entered the 1st lane. It has been almost 2 years since I had one pop out in front of me. That one was a small doe. She didn't fare so well.


----------



## Firewood

Regardless of the nice weather outside, it was a gloomy day. My mother-in-law passed away this morning after a lengthly fight with congestive heart failure. Deb is struggling with it, but knows she is in a better place.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike in WI,

I'm really sorry to hear of your mother-in-law's passing….I know how hard it must be on your wife….No matter how old we get, it's still hard to lose a parent….I lost both of mine years ago, so I know what she's going through…...She and you have my deepest sympathy and heart felt condolences…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw an ad on FB that said "12 hand planes for $35". I said sold and went for a drive. I got an awesome #7. There's a Bailey #5 a #605 which I assume is a Sargent. There's another Stanley that appears to be a #5, but appears newer. There's maybe a millers falls. There's a Stanley 80M scraper plane and a #78 that's missing one cutter. Also a wood bodied plane and 3 block planes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Mike. We know they're in a better place, but that's little comfort.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for your families loss Mike. Never easy as I have lost both of my parents several years ago. Never easy.

Nice score there Bill. All the #78 planes including mine that I have seen only had one blade. Just need to move it to the front for blind rabbeting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark. Shows you how much I know about a 78. Maybe I'll use it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a rainy morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun will come out later but, for now we are having a nice mile rain with mild temps. I was gonna mow the lawn today and may still, but I've gotta wait on the rain first.

We are leaving in the morning for our week vacation in West "By God" Virginia and Virginia Beach. It was nip and tuck for a while as my wife was feeling under the weather this past week. Last night I told here she better get well or else we're not going. She seems better today.

*FF Bill*, Nice score. You can't beat that deal. Looks like a little surface rust but they can be cleaned up pretty good. One of those looks like a coffin plane. Enjoy!

*WI Mike*, Sorry for your loss. Too bad your wife couldn't sit with her in her final days. That's gonna be tough on her.

*Burly Bob*, I copied you sign so I can use it. My wife is famous for opening the door and scaring the crap out of me. I keep telling her to not interrupt me while I'm using equipment. The bad thing is, she can see what I'm doing before she opens the door.

Well boys, the next message from me will either be while I'm on vacation or next week. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine and hot today. Up to 90° later with no clouds.

Enjoy the vacation Don, stay cool!!

BBob I made a sign with the laser yesterday. Kind of like yours. I have not had a problem here but do have folks stopping by often. My problem is on nice days I have the doors open when I do not need heat or AC. My other signs have magnets I can put on the door but are not effective with the door open.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's been just a tad over 100° every day for the past week and today promises 107° for the high. But we have these clear blue skies and a gentle breeze … oh yeah, and air conditioning.

Looks to me like Bill is going to make an investment in Evapo-Rust … Great score on the hand planes.
Now make users out of them and you will even be happier.

So sorry for the family loss Mike … They tell me that time heals this wound, but I still don't believe it.

And mark gets the gold star of the day for his signs … How cool, and offering the shades for the laser is a grand idea in it self.

Off and away to the shop to try to figger what the next project will be …

Stay safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

WI Mike. My condolences to you, your wife, and her family. It's always sad when a loved one passes.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had some time at the firehouse and I was bored, so I cleaned up the #7 some. I think this one will be displayed in the house somewhere. Don't know where yet. It's in really good shape.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn Mike. I'm so sorry about your MIL. Been there and know what your dealing with.

Bill You've been hooked. Your going to be a plane junky now!. I'm seriously trying to fight the addiction.

Crap o'Dear did we have a butt load of rain or what? Pretty much turned me off from doing anything today!

Mark Your sign is very nice just a little to kind and understanding for my taste. Guess I'm more insulting than you! I don't deal well with stupid much any more.


----------



## Festus56

BBob it is kind of nicely put I agree. Thought I would try this way since I have the door open most of the time. They can see and hear before they even get inside. If it don't work my laser knows a lot of stronger words and not scared to print them..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening all,

I missed the early morning temps as I was hobbling around the shop, and trying to unpack my new sliding saw….It's not easy when you're having to walk with a cane…..again…..This time it's the ankle….again….!! But I got it done, and sat and read the instruction manual front to back….All the time drinking my java…2 pots…!! Now comes the task of tearing down the old miter station and starting over with a new saw, a new Kreg fence and stops…..It may take me till forever, but I'll get 'er done financially…..!! But I did check the high and it was 86, with clear blue skies, no clabber at all, no rain, no wind….The humidity wasn't too shabby at 54% ....It'll get worse….!

Bill…...Your #7 plane looks just like my # 6…..About the same size looks like…..So what's the difference in the two.? Length…? Frog…? Expiring minds want to know…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and damp in WW today, about 55°.

Welcome to the world of too many planes Bill. You'll get there ;-) I have way too many that I haven't done much with but sharpen a #7 and take a few swipes here and there.

Sincere condolences Mike.

I lost an uncle, 86, on Monday. He lived in northern CA and was never in contact with any of the family much. An aunt is having heart issues at 88. Mom in in great shape but getting Alzheimer's at 91. Just what goes with this time of life I guess.

Getting caught up on chores since returning. Paying bills today I discovered there are about $2,000 of fraudulent charges for maid service in San Francisco on one of our credit card's statement. I might blame DBob, but I'm sure they can't reach him in San Diego from there ;-) Any snow yet, DBob?

Oops! Those signs look good Mark. If they don't read the first one, maybe the safety glasses will get their attention. I'm lucky, I have never been jumpy. Probably comes from working in constant chaos in construction for 46 years. People don't seem to pay much attention and love to walk through barricaded zones. I remember one guy walking under some material I was pulling up about 40 feet in an industrial plant. The wire holding the pulley overhead gave way. I had just enough time to take a wrap around my hand with the rope as I grabbed a steel column with the other. I don't know why the 35 pounds or so didn't pull my arm off and keeping falling but it stopped about 6 or 8 feet above his head. He didn't even know he was almost dead that day! It happened so fast the guys on the ground ground didn't have time to react. They just stood their wide eyed, mouths open and in shock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Rick, all I know is that the #7 is 22" long.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, congratulations on your new Bosch sliding saw. I've wanted one of those for years.

WWBob, Don't blame me. I haven't had anything to do with maids since, well, since, well, I'll leave it at that. 
No, no snow yet Bob, but I keep hoping.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, the water patrol boats are both inboard SeaArks with mercury 150.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'll bet those thing really rip in the water too.

Bill, my boy was so upset the other day when that smoke trailer was at the school and he couldn't go in. His "peanut" allergy kept him out due to the use of peanut oil? Strange thing is he was in it last year at the open house and didn't have any issues. Oh well, I guess the school was just being safe over sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I will check on our fog solution and see if there is a peanut warning. I doubt it. I can arrange a private tour for him. I know a guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Supposed to rain in WW today but the sun is out.. I like it ;-)

Sorry DBob. Guilt by association living in the same state but I thought my way through it.

That situation is why I use a cc for everything I possible can. So much easier to recover cc fraud than against a bank account. I started that many years ago when I had substantial cash passing though my business account. I asked them about fraud and their coverage and procedures. All they talked about was my responsibilities. I split the cash between several accounts to limit exposure.

Since it isn't raining I guess I'll try to wash the 5th wheel and wax it so the bugs come off the front easier.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It 92 now, and it was 81 starting out at coffee time….It got hot really quick….Plenty of sun, no wind, nor rain, no nothing….The humidity is at 40% (that's hard to believe)

Bill…..My Stanley #6 is 18"......I just happen to measure it while messing with my miter saw….That's from rounded end to rounded end….!!


----------



## Firewood

Evening everyone. Was a chilly and wet day. Temps barely made it into the 60's. We got about 2.5 inches of rain by the time it ended today. Never saw the sun.

Deb and i are very thankful for all your kind words. It means a lot to her.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only going to get up 63 today. Seems the weather is on a roller coaster.

Bill them Sea Arks are real nice boats. I know I sure like mine. About Stanley planes I've got 4 of those #7's and 4-#6 but only 2 -#8's. 8's are pretty had to come by it seems. I think most folks opted for a #7 as it's a bit lighter. Unless I come across a really outstanding deal I'm pretty much done buying planes. I need to sell off a few and make some room. A #8 is about 24" long. I honestly prefer my 4 1/2 over any other plane I have. That and my 60 1/2 are my go to planes for most jobs.

Finishing up door casing and baseboards today. Then it's over.

Ya'll have a great Monday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sounds like our weather BBob. Only 50° now and should get to low 60's later.

Not much happening here today. Just playing in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

90d, 63%RH, off and only a drizzle @ 0.2'' as of 1445. Mowing the lawn looms but only starting around 0800 and work into rising temp.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

The word for the day is: HOT.!!. I got out fairly early in the shop this morning and forgot to look a t the temp….again….I've started tearing down my old miter and RAS station to for a re-do of my "ultimate miter saw station….Removed the old miter saw, the tops covering the cabinets, and next comes heaving the radial arm off the shelf, and storing it away….for now….Just taking my time, and in no hurry, cause if you get in a hurry, you'll forget something…...!!! I forget stuff bad enough as it is…!! It's now 90, which is the high for today…No clabber, no wind, no rain…..nothing but hot, dry air…and the humidity is 65%...getting right on up there…..

dawsonBob….I decided not to get the Bosch miter saw, as it was about $650, and Lowes had the DeWalt 12" slider on sale for $399, andwith my VA discount brought it down to $354, along with a new 80 tooth blade and some plants and flowers that my wife bought…..So got that one instead, and so far I'm liking it pretty good…Time will tell, so I get it all set up and running…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings all. It was too hot today. Turned on the AC in the shop and did some work on a walnut quilt rack. I've made probably 20 of these for a friend over the last 10 years. She gave them as wedding presents. This is the last one she asked me to make before she died recently from complications of Alzheimer's. This will be given to her granddaughter at her wedding. The wood is walnut that I got from their family farm. I even made 3/4" dowels. That was so easy, I will never buy another.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning boys and girls from Sunny Viginia Beach, VA. The sun is out and that's more than I can say for yesterdays weather. On the way from WV, it rained all the way here. Yesterday, the temp was 65. Today it's supposed to be in the 70's.

You guys talking about planes is making homesick. I'm affaid I cought the plane bug real bad.

FF Bill, I like your walnut dowels. How'd you do it?

Well it's hard writing on my phone, so I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It might get close to 80 today. Putting up oak trim. Took the "Duck Banger" to the boat shop, 85 miles from here. It's getting all gussied up to go play.

I figure after the trim work only 7 projects to get past and I'll have an empty dance card. Keeping my fingers crossed to get there by the end of the week!

Bill that's a great story about your quilt racks. The young lady should be very thrilled with it.

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 50° this morning. Should get to 70° later with all sunshine.

Bill I agree it is easy to make dowels with a router table. Is cool to be able to use the same wood as the rest of the project has. Good job on the quilt rack, that will be treasured by the happy couple.

Don I just make a piece of square wood the correct size and run them through the router round over bit 4 times. Surprisingly accurate also.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy … Howdy, It's another typical desert day here in the cactus patch with the temps running from 78°this AM to 107° projected for this afternoon. Yep she's warming up and with the humidity running at 11% and a gentle 3 mph breeze it feels about 10° cooler than the reading.

Bill, I like your 3/4" dowels, did you do them on the router table??? Curious minds ….

Oh, sure just as I ask a question Mark answers it before I'm typing … Ok, ok tomorrow I start using two fingers to speed things up.

Have a great day, safely of course and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Snow is unlikely.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hot, but not as hot as yesterday, which is little consolation.
Yep, just as Mark described. 3/4"x3/4" piece of wood run 4 times past a 3/8 round over bit.


----------



## Bonka

82d,81%RH. It is trying to rain. The top and the legs started to come undone on my router table. I bought it over 30 years go from Wood Haven. It has been wobbly for about a yr. Susan and I tore it appart. The tenons are inserts and most suffered from glue failure. All the joints were cleaned up and one part was reassembled using Old Brown Glue. Tomorrow will be another step in the process.
I may buy a new top. Is it worth while to get one with a T-Track?


----------



## firefighterontheside

T track is great for attaching featherboards.


----------



## Festus56

Jerry I have t-track and a miter slot side by side in the table. Best thing ever in my opinion. Use the miter slot for coping sleds and jigs. Also have t-track in the fence for stops and featherboards.


----------



## Bonka

How was the miter slot made?


----------



## Festus56

You can buy them from Incra and others. Some are all in one. Mine is one of each side by side and routered into the top.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherman slipped a cog. Partly cloudy and 75° turn out to be high overcast and 65°.

Those dowels look like the real thing alright!

Where is there a city bigger than Baker that has a boat dealer 85 miles away, BBob? Got me scratchin' my head ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

It was an eventful day, as my friend from Memphis came over and we fooled around in the shop most of the day….I got all the plywood off the cabinets that covered the tops, then removed the old shelves that the RAS and miter saw sit on, and got the cabinets between the saw moved together, then screwed those two together…..Spaced the first cabinet far enough apart from the others to make a wide shelf for my new saw to sit on….The cabinets are 9" away from the wall (a total of 37 1/2" needed to fit the slider), and 33" for the shelf….All with the help from my bud….!!! He's a friend of many years, and belonged to the same bass club as me, and we've fished together for years…..Partnered many times for the T.B. and Lake Fork trips…!! He's here to fish with one of the other guys I fish with (Mike bought his Ranger boat, and needed to get some more papers and manual, and ask some questions about it), and now they are out night fishing, then fish again in the morning…..I'm heading to the foot doctor in the morning to try and find out what's going on with my ankle…

It was 72 at coffee time, with no clabber, bright sun, and the humidity was up there at 88%....The high was 90 and hot..!!! But we were mighty cool in my 68 degree shop….!!

Jerry….It sounds like you are due for a new router table….30 years is a long time before a piece of equipment goes bad…..I think you got all the good out of that one you're going to..lol….!! I put a T track in my router table also when I built it…..Never have used it, but I have it if I need it…...!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry, I don't know anything about your router table. I got mind earlier this year from Jessem. It's been a total game changer. I bought the whole kit table, lift, fence and a PC 3 1/4hp motor. Honestly can't say enough positive about it. It was a few bucks but well worth it.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. It's 10pm and temp is still 72°. Dew point is 67° so it feels a bit muggy. Got up to about 80° today.

I upgraded my router table about a year ago for a rockler to a jessem with the rout-r lift and PC 2 1/4hp router. I don't make big doors or mouldings so saved a few hundred with the smaller setup. I love it. It's done all I have asked of it so far.

*Rick - *We need pictures of your progress. I'm doing a miter saw station biuld as well, but given all that has happened here, the project is on a temporary hold.


----------



## Bonka

BB. Getting another router table is not an option. I am getting on in years and I don't know how much longer I'll keep @ WW. No one in the family has any interest in the hobby. So it would be sold for cheap at a yard sale. The frame can be reglued and the top is serviceable. So I'll just keep plugging along with this one.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Here we are in the cactus patch with a beautiful day outside. There are a few clouds here and there, and a gentle breeze. The temps are running 81° right now and a promise of 107° later this afternoon … That;s getting pretty warm as I sit here looking out the air conditioned office window …

I had one of those days yesterday, I didn't do squat all day … now I'll be either depressed, or go like the Tasmanian Devil trying to catch up to my self.

Hey Jerry, Rockler sells the track your looking for, has a miter slot and a 'T' track, there are other sources that sell them, but if my memory serves me correctly (a definite maybe) you have a Rockler outlet near you. ... I put in mine using a hand held router and a straight edge, and of course a straight bit Just a hair recessed in the table top. Works really well.

Y'all be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It was an early start to today's activities….Up at 6:30 to have plenty of coffee and shower before heading to town to the doctor's office at 8:30….It was 78 then, with partly clabbered skies, no wind, no rain, and the humidity was at 50% then….Now it's 90….The doctor's nurse took 4 x rays, and the doctor gave me a cortisone shot in my ankle joint, then fitted me with a new ankle brace….Upped my meds to a stronger dosage….Go back in 1 month for a CT scan to see exactly what's going on in the ankle joint….May have to wind up having surgery….It's an old war wound that has afflicted me for years….Just worse with time and age….So no shop time for a while looks like…..I'll see how things go as to what I can or can't do…..!! Now it's about time for my afternoon nap….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent another crappy morning doing baseboards and door casings. I'm getting really tired of this job. Yeah, yeah, yeah I know and everyone has told me just think how nice it will look when your done. Problem is back cutting this oak baseboard. It's not very forgiving and I need that!. I also need to be able to work faster. Just don't have it in me as much as I use to. Here's another kicker. I'm doing some real funky angles and they don't seem to back cut as easy as a 45.

Rick I sure hope you get all mended up soon. You been dealing with a lot of medical crap. You need a fun vacation!

Best news of the day for me was that my daughter's MRI came in and the lump on her breast was just a fatty thingy. We've been super worried about her.

Don't is suck that when we get to the golden years all we seem to talk about is health issues?

Here's to us all having a better tomorrow!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, I know about old war wounds. You have my sympathies. Who would have realized that they would still be playguing us after all these years?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

It was warm here today. Up to 85° and all sunshine. A little breeze so did not feel to bad.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Warmed up to 77° so far today with sunshine and a light breeze.

Have a local town that does a fun day next weekend. Kind of a big picnic in the park with a parade and vendors. We are going with some of the little projects I have on hand. Will see if I can sell enough to pay for the fuel to get there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, dry and about 65 in WW today.

Sorry to hear you are still out of the shop Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a hot one today…!!! It got up to 92, with no clabber, now wind, no rain, no nothing….just hot….I don't know what the morning temp was, as my bud was still here, and we went to the shop fairly early as he was going back home today….He was a great help in the shop…..He man-handled all the sheets of plywood we needed to cut to size….I let him do all the cutting on the table saw….I cut some 3/4 X 3"wide ledger boards to mount behind the cabinets for the plywood tops to rest on…Nailed and screwed them to the wall…The cabinets are about 9" from the wall to allow for the slider bars…Then we cut the plywood skins to put on top of the cabinets…..Had lunch before he left to go home…..So tomorrow I'll nail and screw down the ply, then make 2 ledger boards for the plywood to sit on between the cabinets, and mount the slider…Once that's done, I'll build the fences and mount the Kreg Top Trak and put on the measuring tape….and stops..Once all that's done, it'll be ready to use…..!! I hope…..It may be a couple of more days or so, cause I have to move slowly due to my ankle…..!

BurlyBob…..I sure appreciate the PM….It was nice….!! And I'm glad to hear your daughter's MRI turned out negative…I know that was good news for you and your wife…..I try not to let the medical stuff slow me down….I just have to do things slowly, but I get it done….sooner or later….Just can't think about it…just do it….!!

dawsonBob…Yep… we've had our share of old wounds and medical problems…..But we just keep on ticking…like an old Timex watch….Somehow we'll beat all this crap….!!

Bob (WW).....As stated above, I'm back in the shop for a while, at least….I have things to do….and things to get done….!! It's hard for me to just sit and do nothing…...I'm not gonna vegetate….!!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Been away from here for a couple days. Last couple days have been pretty nice weather. Temps around 80° and low humidity. Well, that's about to change as the heat makes its way into our neck of the woods. We'll see how right the weather man is this weekend.

Deb's hip is getting a little better but still a long way to go.

Sounds like your making progress in the shop *Rick*. Take it slow on that ankle. I've had very little time in the shop as I help take care of Deb and all the chores she normally does. I really don't mind though. I know she would do it for me.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning boys and girls, it's another beautiful day here in Virginia Beach. The sun is shining with little wind. Yesterday was hot and muggy and I spent the day on the golf course sweating my butt off. I didn't play so well, but who cares, it's better than having a good day at work. But, it's NOT better than a good day in the shop. I just realized that the money I spent on the golf course could have been better used on wood or a new tool.

We visited the battleship Wisconsin here in Virginia Beach. That sucker is massive and the sleeping quarters are cramped. What an experience for an old soldier to see.

As you might guess, I'm getting home sick. I'm ready to go home. My hosts are very gracious and they have went out of there way to make us comfortable, but it's time.

I have found it's hard to communicate on this phone as Dawson Bob as declared, so I'm getting off. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool day here. High in the low 60's and 80% chance of rain they say for the next 3 days.

Don you will have to get home so you can rest up after your vacation. But it is cool to tour some of the old ships. Amazing boats for sure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

It was another hot one today, as usual for this time of year….It was 73 at the butt crack of dawn, but I wasn't up then…not until 7:30…!!! Clear blue skies prevailed until later today when it turned all clabbered…The high was 92…But it was cool in the shop today, as I got more done on the miter station…Got the tops nailed and screwed down, then built some 2" x 30" supports for the plywood shelf to sit on….Built the shelf, and screwed two supports under the shelf to keep it from sagging…Nailed and screwed it down….Tomorrow I'll put on a coat or two of tung oil, let it dry good, then hopefully mount the saw in place…..I guess the fence will be next on both sides of the saw….Mount the Kreg Top Trak, measuring tapes, and stops….That should see me pretty well done with this project….I'm taking plenty of pictures of stages of the build…When I can, I'll post them for you guys to gander at…..Mike in WI said to take plenty, so I am…..!! I think I'll call it a night….Talk to you hombres tomorrow…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

I got up at the light of daybreak, cause I had to hit the latrene…..Just stayed up and waited on the coffee to get made….I had plans for today…..!! So I grabbed a cup, and checked the weather then….It was 74, and bright sunshine …..A slight breeze, no rain, and the humidity was way up there at 90%...Mercy..!!! Went to the shop and did some more on the miter saw station….I screwed down the shelf (I forgot to last night), then dressed up the front of it with a strip of ply to match the tops…..Checked for level all around again, then put one coat of Boiled Linseed Oil on the tops, shelf, and trim….Letting it dry good now, and will put a second coat on later…Oh yea…..the high today will be 94…...The a.c. will be suffering as the day wears on….!!

I guess everyone was busy yesterday (including me), as no one posted after Mark…..!! You guys stay as cool as you can, cause summer is here (although they call it spring still).....!! You desert dwellers watch that heat..!! After dinner I'll grab a good nap…I'm all about sleeping, eating, and napping…!!! When you're retired…well, you know…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A dark, rainy day here. Probably will not get to 60°.

Waiting for pictures Rick. Sounds like you are building it right.

Not much happening here, just puttering in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It was in the 80's for a week or so, but now it's back in to the 60's. Humidity is up to around 66 or 67, which is unusual for this neck of the woods. San Diego is actually desert, in case you didn't know, so high humidity is unusual around here.

Once upon a time Great Gods walked upon the earth, and last night I ate a bit of their food. It's called the Surf and Turf burrito, and it was just about the best thing I've ever eaten, and brother, I've eaten a lot! Yum!

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and 77 today in WW. We are on track for another driest ever month for June. That will b e 2 on a row. close to 90 by midweek they say.

WE went to the hospital in Gig Harbor yesterday with our daughter to see a specialist. It took us 40 minutes to get through the backup coming off Hwy 16 from Bremerton and transition to northbound I-5 in Tacoma. That was midday. I can't imagine how long with would take during rush hour. That is why there is no time to post Rick, too much traffic ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Been busy at work, but not with calls. Just doing the admin portion of my job. It is HOT so we are avoiding doing any real work outside. DBob, I guess some humidity is all you'll get from hurricane Bud.
I will be heading to a Boy Scout camp for a week so I don't know how much I'll be around. You guys stay cool.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, hurricanes in San Diego? Really? Well, we could use the moisture, but only one hurricane has ever come through here, and that was in 1858. It didn't even make landfall, but kinda brushed us on the way by. Wouldn't mind a bit of that now, just to stir up some excitement, y' know?


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

We got a bit of rain early this morning and a cloudy day to let it soak in and settle the dust … thanks to the hurricane off the Baja California coast. And the desert has a beautiful smell after a rain.

Not doing much today, just puttering … So …

Ya'll be safe in what you do and please be well


----------



## Bonka

We're freezin'. +78d, RH 86%.
Susan just picked 20 lbs of cucumbers. Soon, I hope, we'll be eating bread & butter pickles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember that smell from when I was there last August, Mike. It was good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike in Wisconsin, I'll be in Wild Rose this week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well…..I sure pulled a boner today…..!! This morning as I stated in my earlier report, that I went to the shop, and while there I put a coat of BLO on my table tops for the saw tables….It became dinner time, then fooled around on the 'puter till it was my nap time….I'll let the BLO dry good, then go back out and put on another coat…....WRONG!!! When I checked it, the tops were solid wet all over…they had not dried a bit…..Crap..! What happened…? Then it dawned on me….You're supposed to let the BLO soak into the wood for 10-15 minutes, then wipe off the excess, and then it will dry…..That was before supper when I checked…So after wiping it down with a clean cloth it should be dry in the morning, and I can put a second coat on….Talk about a brain fart….!!! I've worked plenty with BLO, and always did it right…..Not this time…. It's hell to get old and forgetful…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Rick, it will have soaked in for a really good coat.


----------



## Bonka

Rick, the older I get the better I used to be.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. And Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads. Slept in a bit this morning. Temps already in low 80's at 8pm. Heat advisories have been issued today due to temps going up to 94° and high humidity. Days like this I'm glad my shop is in the basement.

*Bill, *stay cool this weekend. It's going to be hot all over the state.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's not very hot here only 55 and might hit low 60's if it tries. Weather channel says it might get into the low 80's near the end of the week.

Hoping to wrap up this trim work or as much as I can till I run out of trim. Pretty sure I might have to order a couple more pieces.

Best news I've had in years. I might be getting invited to join 2 other guys on a moose hunt. I've dreamed about a moose for decades. Years ago a friend gave me several pounds of his moose. Has to be the best tasting meat ever. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Have a great Father's Day gang.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another wet 54° day out there again. Might get to 59° they predict. No heat wave here for a few days.

I have done that with Danish Oil Rick. Can get real sticky if you forget and leave it too long. But at least it does not ruin the project like some mistakes could.

A moose hunt sounds like a great time BBob. Where would you be going to hunt?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

95d, RH54%. I am getting ready to head over to my daughter's for a family Father's Day feast. Smoked ribs, Game Hens and what not.
I cooked up a batch of hide glue and have stirred in cherry sawdust to make wood filler. I found some small tear out on the cradle project and your's truly nicks in need of filling. They are small and I just put some on a test piece to see how it comes out. I'll sand it down after I eat.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's warm here in southern PA this morning. But, I'm not sticking around to see how hot it gets. As soon as the wife wakes up, we're on the move towards home. It looks like there's a wall of rain heading our way when we get to Michigan.

We left the Lynchburg Virginia area yesterday morning and headed north towards PA. I had my phone GPS set for Waynesboro, PA and something went wrong and I lost my signal and didn't know it. I ended up heading towards DC and I didn't want that. I try to avoid big city's when I travel. I was way off track by the time I realized what had happened and it put me about an hour behind my schedule. We ended up in Chambersburg, PA yesterday about 5PM and I just collapsed.

Well, It's time to go, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It cooler and rainy this morning. It's only going to get up to 60! Slapping on the last 3 pieces of base board today, then I figure out how much more to order.

Mark I'm thinking it might be up in B.C. Won't know for quiet some time and as with all fantasies it will, in all likelihood, never happen. But it doesn't cost a penny to dream.

I sure am looking forward to warmer weather later this week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool rainy day. Only in the low 60's and showers for the next 3 days. Could save some for later in the summer when we need it.

Just go west Don, that will get you closer to home at least.

That would be fun BBob. BC is nice country even just to visit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It says is will be 89 today in WW ;-(( Too hot! Definitely too hot to work. Not sure how we survived bucking hay in 100° heat when I was a kid?

Too hot to work today and was too cold to work a few days ago. No wonder no work ever gets done ;-)

Don, Your adventure reminds me of my Washington DC GPS disaster. I thought I had chosen a route around DC, but GPS knows better, faster way to it decided to go that way. I realized we were headed into DC, but there was no where to pull over with the 5th wheel to check the map to find a way to get back on track. GPS said to take an exit and there was construction in the area. I ended up headed in to downtown DC with the 5th wheel! ;-(( Fortunately, I recognized where I was and got headed out quickly. The drivers had enough sense to let me make turns so I did not have spend the day blocking traffic ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot dog!!! I did it. I ran out of baseboard and finished the kitchen! Does it ever look nice! I'm enjoying a cold one and glorying in my workmanship. Well at least I was till half an hour ago when 'Stick in the Mud " came home Po'd about something. I'm in the dog house again and I don't know why. Such is life.

You all have a good laugh on me. I'm headed to the fridge for another cold one!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still cloudy and cool here but should get to the upper 60's today they say. Over an inch of rain yesterday so can hear the grass growing.

Wondering where Don is? Hope no more wrong turns and end up in another state.

Hang in there BBob. Maybe time to get the boat out and go fishing?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon everyone. We'll, yesterday was up near 90° and humid. Then the storms hit in the afternoon. A real gully washer. Temps dropped to the low 70's and more rain last night. I dumped 3 1/2" out of the rain guage. Today is cloudy, breezy and only 66°

Now that Deb is getting around better on her new hip, I went down to the shop to try and make a cremation urn for her mom. I've got the first coat of spray lacquer on it. Has to be at the funeral home by 3pm tomorrow, so it has to get done by early morning.

*BBob - *Congratulations on finishing the kitchen. You've been wanting to get to this point for a long time now.

Time for a nap while the lacquer dries

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I haven't been on in a few days, as I've been slaving like a mad hatter in the shop on the miter saw station…..!! It was 75 at coffee time, with clear blue and hot skies….We did have a nice hot breeze blowing earlier, but it dissipated quickly, I think….It was 68 in the shop, so it didn't affect me any….only when I came in the house for another cup….HOT…...!!! I then checked the high, and it was 91…...HOT…!!! Looks like we might get some rain later on tonight, then rain tomorrow and Thrusday…..I have to go for an MRI for my back Thrusday morning, then back to the doctor on the 27th for a follow-up to see what the next move will be….
The miter saw station is coming along nicely….Got the fences built, put a coat of BLO on them, and I'll mount the Kreg Top traks on and the measuring tapes….I have plenty of pictures to post for you guys to gander at, so I'll do that pretty soon…..

BurlyBob…..I'll bet you're glad to get that kitchen job finished….Getting about time to break out the "Duck Banger" for a fishing trip….When does the moose hunt take place..? Yep…I'm wondering where Don is, too….Hope he didn't head off to Canada…..!!! I guess Bill is on his way to the Boy Scout thing…...

Mike in WI…..Glad to hear your espousa is doing better with her new prosthesis….!! Like I told you, it just takes time to get over a major surgery to where you can start getting around….Before too long she'll be asking you to dance…lol…!! Real sorry to hear you're having to make her mom an urn…That's got to be a tough project to build…..
It's about supper time guys, so I'll shag on out of here for now….I'll check in when I can…..!!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Just a quick post to show you the urn I made for my Mother-In-Law.



















She will be missed…


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that's a very nice job on that urn. Surely a project with a lot of emotions involved.

Thanks gang for suggesting I go fishing. I will as soon as I get my boat back. I did get some crappy, really crappy news. I can't get the size motor I want until after the first of the year. I even called Mercury to see what the heck was up. They got a 28 week lead time on that motor and then where ever the dealer is on the order lineup. So much for a sizzling hot boat motor this year. Some times it really sucks to be me!


----------



## Festus56

Good job Mike. That is nice !! As I found out in March when I made one for my Brother in Law, they are truly an honor and emotional Family heirloom all at the same time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is a nice urn, Mike.

Sorry to hear about your boat BBob. Congrats on the kitchen finish line.

About 90 in WW today, too hot to work again. Good thing I get paid for doing nothing these days ;-)

I went to city council meeting last night. Astronomers have been searching for intelligent life in the universe for a long time. I hope they find it before it is too late!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, I'm Home!!!!!!! Finally made it back home safe and sound. We arrived around 2PM yesterday. We unpacked the car and checked things out to make sure nothing is missing or broke and so far, everything is ok. Anyway, I'm home and the temp is cool and cloudy. It's always nice to be home. I slept like a baby last night and now I'm enjoying coffee from my coffee pot for a change and talking to you fine fellers.

I just re-read my last entry. I left a whole state out of the loop. After southern PA, we traveled to Shanksville, PA. Anyone heard of that town? It's where Fllight 93 went down during 9-11-2001. What a solemn place. It's a nice remembrance for those who lost their lives that day. It was tough fighting back tears while I was there. After visiting there, we went on to near Cleveland, OH and stayed the night. It was another long day and the wife and I were starting to get on each others nerves. And now you know the rest of the story.










After unpacking the car I had some time to kill before we had to leave for one of our grand kid's baseball game I thought, since my yard looks like a wheat field, I'd mow the yard. I fired up the lawn mower and let sit for a minute to warm up and then it died, not to be started again. Don't know whats wrong with it, no juice to even roll it over. No clicking of the battery, Nothing, nada. So, I went to the parts store and bought a solenoid for it. I got to start somewhere, I figured it would be there first. We'll see where we go next. I work on the bugger this morning. Then the wife had the gal to ask if I was gonna start on the bathroom floor this morning, Geez

*Burly Bob*, that's tough news on the boat motor. I wish you luck on getting one. At least you got the trim done for now.

*WI Mike*, that's a nice urn for your MIL. You done a good job.

Well guys, I've said enough and it's time to go work on the tractor. Wish me luck and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike, well done on the urn. Sad when you have to make one.

BBob, shame about the boat. If you get your order in, you might have one by this time next year.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! A wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 85°, 45% Humidity, high overcast. Very pleasant out there so I worked on getting bugs and crud off the 5th wheel front. I need to get a good coat of wax so it cleans easier. The trouble with traveling for several months is most parks do not allow washing RVs ;-(

We missed Sanksville Memorial when we passed through PA. Too far out of the way. That is very heroic knowing you are going to die and savings others doing it. Very few would have it in them to do it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, don't worry about you and your wife getting on each other's nerves while going through Cleveland, the mistake on the lake has that effect on people. I've been in the suburbs since 93' with a few breaks and this place has an ability to make everyone annoyed with everyone else around them. That's why I'm moving to SC.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is shining and it's going to get warm today here in Mid-Michigan. Tis the first day of summer with temps heading upward to near 80 today. Got to love it!

I got the lawn mower fixed and mowed the yard yesterday. I also got around to tearing down a fence that has been there since I moved in. I hate fences, they keep me trapped in. I did a little more repairs around the house that I've been putting off. I had a great day yesterday.

*BB Yeti*, I thought of you while I was there but, I didn't know you were still in the Cleveland area or I woulda got in touch with you. I thought you were in SC by now. Darn!

*WW Bob*, When we were traveling through PA, we took a least traveled road. We were on US 16 and US 30. I've been on those roads before when I used to go to the National Fire Academy in Maryland. It's a fun road to take with lots of curves and hills (5° inclines). Not many people with RV's travel those roads. Very Scenic road with lots of little towns. I figured that while we were on this road, why not steer towards Shanksville to see the site. It was worth the ride.

Well guys, that's all I got for this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another nice day here. Maybe the upper 70's with a chance of showers. Most of our area does not need any more rain for awhile. A lot of flooding around the state.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Don't have much time to spend yacking this morning…..It was 73 early on at coffee time…Partly cloudy, and we had some rain yesterday for about an hour…It really cooled things down, but I didn't know it, as I was in the shop working on my project….The high will be 85, and more rain is expected today….(?)......!!

That's all I have for now, as I've got to get ready to go to town..I'm having an MRI done at 10:30 on my back….I hate those things, as they are really noisy…..It usually takes about an hour to go through it…..Good thing I'm not clostriphobic…....(sp)......!!


----------



## Bonka

99 d 54% RH = 118d heat index. I am staying inside.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe


----------



## Bonka

A thunderstorm hit about 30 min. ago. 1.43'' on the rain gauge.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Here it is about quittin' time and it's reached the predicted high of 108° and am I glad that the AC works well lin the old pick-em -up … Been over to the Woodworkers store and left a couple a hundred there for Red oak, Hard Maple and some Mahogany … 
I've been eyeballin' that Card Catalog Cabinet in Woodsmith #229, (I think it's the newest one), and it is Red OAK, so I thought I'd stock up and let it set in the shop for a while … It was a bad thing hauling that Maple in the pick-um-up on a hot day with the sun beating down on the long drive home, Yep you guessed-er, Warped by the time I got home, but I put it on the shelf with stickers and weight ... Time will tell … (but I've gotta cut it into short pieces so maybe it won't show huh?)

Th-Th-That's all for today folks … Stay safe and be well


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, that's alright, I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger right now trying to sell stuff and pack stuff. The first load heads down in a week and the truck will be here 3 weeks later when we'll be gone for good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful overcast day in WW, 65 with 55% RH. I got a little wax on the front of the 5er today..Maybe the bug won't stick so good.

It looks like we were never closer than 100 miles from it Don. I drove quite a few back roads. Probably the most memorable spot was when I decided to drive through Annapolis, MD and see what the town looked liked on the way past. That town was't laid out for 35' 5er pulling ;-) Scenic place. It was tight squeeze. Glad I didn't alter anything passing through ;-) I drove past the Naval Academy. Couldn't see much but the gates. I had an alternate appointment for there when I graduated high school.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I drove down 416 in PA through Sylvan where my grand father was born and raised to see the country. That was a road you had better want to continue to go down with a big rig. There isn't anywhere to turn around. Not even really anywhere to pull off to the side most of the way.

Probably the only place I remember being any tighter was going to Chaco Canyon National Park in NM. The sign said not to take any rigs bigger than mine. Before I got there I was wondering why they even let my size go knowing conservative, cautious way gobbermint regulators usually think ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother, did we have a rain storm or what last night. The kind I remember at my Grandma's in Iowa. Thunder, lighting and a boat load of rain! I checked NOAA and it was almost 1/2". For this country that's a lot of rain!
It pretty much put brakes on mowing the yard.

WWBob, I sure know what you mean about those eastern roads being serious tight. Like you I have memories of pulling my 48" car hauling trailer in that country. I sometimes wonder how I ever got in and out of some of those places. Have no desire to go back again and fight those roads or that traffic.


----------



## Grumpymike

"*conservative, cautious way gobbermint regulators usually think ;-)*" 
Now I ask you Bob, what in the heck makes you think that anyone in the gobbermint knows how to think ???

Ok, now that I'm done chuckling, It's 92° here in the cactus patch at coffee time and heading a high of 108° later today, with clear blue skies and no rain in sight … I wish old Dbob would send some rain over the hill …

I was back east for a vacation, rented car, narrow roads, and up tight people … but it was pretty country, and the dogwood was blooming every where while we were there, and if you are a Civil War buff, there is a marker along the roadside about every 500 feet.

Well back to the shop.

Be safe in what you do, and above all else, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike, I really wish I had rain to send you. That would mean that we had some here. Alas, there's nothing to send. Say, isn't it almost time for your monsoons? You could send a little wet this way

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another rainy day here. If we could send some wet to those that need it we would. Are over double the precipitation for the year here.

We are packed and ready to head out for our Femily Fun Days. See if we can sell anything and get a few orders. Not sure if we will have internet until we get home tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was an fun-filled day around here today….It was 74 when I grabbed a big mug of java and headed to the shop to work on my project…I got a lot done, and have nearly finished the major portion of the woodworking….Got the fences built and install…everything lined up flush with the saw, etc….Put the Kreg swing stop together, also the production stop, and was ready to put the measuring tapes on…Oh crap….I only had one..!!! I had forgot that I had used the other one on another project a while back….!! So…I came in and ordered a set from Amazon, so now I have to wait till they come in before I can finish up….But…I'll tinker with the dust collection and see if I can figure out the best way to connect it…hopefully to my dust collector, or just have to use a shop vac….I'd rather not if I can help it, as them suckers are too noisy….The high was 83 and mostly clabbered over….
Went for my MRI yesterday morning…..If some of you guys have never had one, it's a fun time…It takes about 30 minutes to have it done, and you lay inside a tube on a moveable bed, and the tech moves you along inside this big cylinder….and noisy….Geeez that thing is loud….Banging, clanging, some sound like a jack hammer, and something screaming….You got to wear ear plugs….In 50 years I've had about 6-7 done….some with dye injections some not…this was a not time….!!

You guys talking about the roads you've traveled over…..? Come up here where I live in the mountains…!! We have some switch back roads that are so bad, you go around a curve at 5-10 mph, and you meet your taillights….Nasty….and steep grades….We have pullovers for "run-away" long haulers…They fill those things full of sand and dirt so the trucks can bury up and stop….!! Keeps them from having a wreck…!!

Don…Glad to hear you had a good trip, and got home unscathed…..There's no place like home…!! A quote from the Wizard of OZ….!! It's time for some vittles, so I'm outta here for now….Later y'all…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We got home a couple hours ago from the Family Fun Days. We sold enough to pay for the trip and have some that will be ordering custom stuff. Got cut short an hour or so when a t-storm decided we had enough fun. Is a neat little one block town that is a great escape from the real world.

Has been raining every evening and night here. About another 1" which will really put us over the average.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twuz low 70s and partly cloudy in WW today.

Good point Grumpymike. Believing Gobbermint officials are capable of thought is quite a stretch of the imagination for sure. The 6 foot concrete wall we have next door is proof positive. No footing or embedded foundation required. What level of IQ doesn't know better than that?


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Sorry for not posting lately. We got through the service for my M-I-L and all the company left for home yesterday. Did housework today and all is settling back to normal.

The last couple days have been perfect weather with clear skies, light breeze and temps in the low 80's. Humidity isn't too bad yet either.

*Rick - *I retired from GE Healthcare where they made the MRI systems. Very interesting machines and quite complex. During the early days, they would look for volunteers so they had something to scan. I laid in there for about 2 hours once. Actually fell asleep. LOL.

*Mark - *Glad to hear you made some sales at the fair.

stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Can't say that I believe that, since it's already about 74 on my porch, and climbing. The weather service has to get it right sometimes, I'm sure, but today's not the day.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Bonka

Hotter than hell in Orange Park, Fl I attempted to mow the lawn while it was early and only +85d and 76% RH.
Our son bought us a SP 24'' mower two ago and took the old Toro for himself. We mowed the lawn twice and the transmission (?) ground to a halt. That was taken care under warranty. Soon after that the right rear wheel started to come off. That was taken care of. Then the left wheel started to come of and that was taken care of. Then there was a carb problem. 
All has gone along fine until today and the right rear wheel is loose and wobbling on the axle. The axle wears out the wheel axle hole and only a new wheel will fix that. So I thought to hell with it I'll just finish up the back yard and get a new wheel and install it and have a go at it in the AM. I gave a yank on the started rope and it frayed and got wound up in the mechanism like a back lashed fishing reel.
So starts the week. I will kind of be happy when this mower bites the dust so I can get another Toro. My son used it all up and it was 12 years old and mowers see a lot of use in Fl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang…..what'd I miss. The weather in WI was very wet and we got kinda wet in our tent last Sunday night. I had some wet clothes, but Liam was in pretty good shape. It rained off and on all week, but it was still a good trip. Came home Friday and picked up Sean to go straight to another camp out. Now I'm home and sitting in my easy chair with a cold one with the AC on. Ahh.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I woke up to rain at coffee time, so I grabbed a cup and went to the sunroom to stretch out my back from being stiff, and listened to the rain coming down on the roof….Ahh…such a sweet sound…..!! It was an unusal 67 degrees, so I grabbed another big mug of java, and headed to the shop…..!! The miter saw station is almost finished…Just have to add the measuring tapes when they come in….Been trying to figure out a good or reasonable dust collection solution, so I can cut straight cuts, and 45 degree angles…..So far it's all failed…Since this new saw has slide bars, it's a different animal….It has a wide swing at 60 degrees on one side, and 50 degrees on the other side….It's gonna take a wide collection setup to cover all bases…..Mercy..!!! Oh well…I'll figure it out I hope….!!! I want to use my central d.c. instead of a shop vac….Almost forgot: it was 78 for a high w/ 75% humidity….Looks like more rain coming tonight…

Jerry…..Sounds like you're having a tough go of it with your mower….Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and chuck it for a new one….I've found on some things you can spend as much for parts as you can for a new something…..Sounds like your son got all the good out of that one….!!!

Mike….Why didn't you guys make the MRI machines a little quitter.?....lol…!! They get plenty loud….!! I know you're glad to get the funeral service over with and company gone….I think we've all been through that at one time or another….It's very tiring..!! Have you been able to work on your miter saw station anymore…? Or more on your shop orginazition..?

Bill…..You've missed quite a lot of gab and reports…..We're not going to tell you…You just have to take time and go back and read the post…lol….! Sounds like you need to invest in a new tent..!! Getting wet in a tent is no fun…...!!

Well gang, it's supper time, so I'm shagging out of here for today….Check with y'all later on…!!


----------



## Bonka

Rick; It is only aggravation at the moment. We can't get the pull start spring to connect to an ear. One of my grandsons works for a landscape co. He will get their mechanic to fix it.
So we are going to start gluing up the doll cradle tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

75, sunny in WW today, wunnerful, wunnerful day.

Jerry, what bard is that mower? Reminds me of my neighbor's heat pump. It was a new on the market system with full warranty. After a couple years of 2 or 3 times a month repairs, the contractor pulled it out and replaced it with another brand. Probably cheaper than keeping the original going ;-)

I have been in the MRI a few times for migraine exam. I remember falling asleep at least once. One time the operator told me I laid stiller than anyone he had ever seen resulting in the clearest pictures he had ever seen. Fortunately, they never found anything wrong ;-)


----------



## Bonka

Topa; It's not costing me a lot of money. It is aggravating. The motor is a Briggs-Stratton. I am very good about oil changing and such. It is a Snapper. When I first used it I could feel that it was not in the league of a Toro. I'll keep using it until something happens that warrants getting rid if it.
It went up to 102 yesterday and the RH was only 42%. That made it a lot better to be outside.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a warm mid 80's day here today. Guess I should mow the lawn while it is cooler this morning.

I used to use all Snapper mowers when I had a lawn care business. The old ones were bulletproof but like most everything else they are made cheaper and not as durable.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
just coming on to coffee time and it's 91° right now and heading for a predicted high of 107° later today … Yep that's getting hot, but that is normal for this time of the year, this is the hottest time … the hottest ever recorded was on June 26th 122° …

*Jerry* I really didn't know what the heck an SP was, but later you said a Snapper … My mother gave me a Toro that she had used for about 15 years, I used it for another 8 years, then a buddy of mine borrowed it and destroyed it mowing a rocky field; broke the shroud, banged the drive shaft so much that oil was leaking … But it ran great… and the blade? well it was so rounded over that the mower shop hung it on their wall … I replaced it with another Toro, used that one till I sold it when moving to Arizona … We don't have grass here. Oh by the way, that Toro was in the shop twice in it's life …

Ok, everyone go out and cut your grass during the week, then you will have more shop time on the weekends …

Be safe and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turning into a decent day. Might get to the mid 70's although it is quite breezy.

Can you believe I might actually be getting all these half/partway done projects done! It's tough though, I got a bunch of things I want to do. Still waiting on the boat.

Jerry, I bought a Honda mower back in the early 90's. I swear that thing thrives on abuse. One of these days it's got to give up the ghost. Nothing can last this long!


----------



## Bonka

BB; At my age this Snapper could well out last me. I will soon not be able to mow in the heat. A rider is not practical as the back yard is so chopped up with raised beds, etc. I can do a lot of it with a weed eater.
Susan and I got the rockers doweled and glued to the doll cradle. I'm using hot hide glue and liquid hide glue as usual. I love the stuff.
Bob do you remember the "Squirrel Catapult" video I put on the joke site? Some folks had a big problem with that. As I recall you loved it. I still have no remorse.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's getting hot again. Not desert hot, but MIssouri hot. 92° with 68% humidity. Blech.
I tried to rip plywood for the next bookcase build, but I can't find a straight edge to use, so I just ordered a Dewalt track saw setup. That won't be here til Thursday, so not gonna work on bookcase til then.
I just used my new toy to get out a water tank I have and clean it up. Cub scouts are gonna use it. I love this tractor.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm confirming my temps with Bill's…..Same temp, but a lower humidity…only 67%....!! Sluggish…!

I was in the shop kinda early, but really didn't get much done….Still trying to figure out a good setup for my dust collection on the miter saw…I've had several fails in doing so….What I want to do, and getting it to work are two different things….I sit and scratch my head and scipher figures more than anything…..But I will get it figured out one way or another…..There has to be a solution…I just haven't hit on it yet…..!!! I'll keep plugging along..!! When I get it all done, I will post pictures….!! Bear with me…

You guys talking about mowers..? In 2014 I bought a brand new John Deere D-140 w/ 48" cut…In 4 years I've used it 2 times…then went down for the count…I have a guy that's been doing my yard for years…. I call him when it needs done, and he comes and does it….Full service job..!! I've gotten too lazy and stove up anymore….!! I just charge the battery every now and then to keep it up….(insert smiley face) Bill….I've been thinking about getting the DeWalt track saw setup…..Let me (us) know what you think of it after you use it….Expiring minds want to know…!! It sure will make cutting big sheets of ply down much easier…

Supper time, so I'm outta here for now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, does your saw have a little port on the back where sawdust is directed? My nonslider does and I hook up a hose to it. It doesn't get everything but it gets a lot. Perhaps you could do that and have a good behind it to collect the rest.

I will be sure to let you all know about the track saw. I just need it to cut straight and I'll be ecstatic. It would also be great if it saved me some time.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Yes….The saw has a long nozzle looking port that extends past the slider where the dust bag (that's garbage) connects to it….It's an odd size diameter, and a regular shop vac hose or Ridgid hose will not fit…..I guess I need to go to the hardware store and find a fitting that will connect to the saw nozzle and fit the vacumn too….!! But I'm still wanting to hook up the saw to my dust collector w/o using my vac…..I'll keep playing with it…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Rick look at my miter saw cabinet in my projects. It would not work with your saw as mine is a non slider but might help with ideas. With my saw I would say it gets 95% of the sawdust at all angles. I have more pictures also if you want.


----------



## Bonka

It did not cool down much from daytime. It is +77d with 90% RH @0300. This is the usual time the Bladder Monkey gets me up. I'll go back to bed in an hour or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started storming and raining hard about 0400. Still raining now with occasional thunder.

Rick, I don't know where I got it, but I have a hose that has a rubber end that will stretch over the dust port on my saw. Central dust collection sounds good, but I wouldn't want to have to turn the thing on every time I want to use my miter saw. I have mine plugged into an I-power device that turns on the shop vac when the trigger on saw is pulled.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, I don't know if this helps, but I had a long hose from Bosch that was made for joining power tools to shop vacs (actually fit my Ridgid perfectly).

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well….as expected it was a hot one today….It was 70 at coffee time around 7:00ish and partly clabbered over like it was gonna rain….We had a thundr and lightening storm come through last night with lots of wind behind it….It rained buckets for about an hour, then just quit…...Pretty well clabbered over all day, but I was in the shop and could look out the window t see it….The high reached 91, and it's still 90 as I type this…..There is a 30-50% chance of rain tonight, but I'm skeptical about it…....!!

Guys, I appreciate all the suggestions on dust collection for the saw….I figured out a way to hook it up to my central d.c… I've been building a box, shroud, or cover for it (whatever you want to call it) to try and contain the dust….It uses a 4" exhaust hole (?) cut in the bottom of the base and a 4" hose with a blast gate connected to the d.c…....I didn't want to tie up my shop vac hooked to the saw…..Besides, I figure 4" is better than a 2 to 2 1/4" hose any day…..And in my opinion a shop vac just doesn't have the cfms like a d.c…...If this doesn't work, I may have to use the vac…..and find the right connection to the dust port on the saw….all my vac hoses are too big….!! I guess we'll see….I'm still planning to post pictures, so when it's done, I will…..!!

Mark….I looked at your miter saw cabinet….Very nice, but it wouldn't work for me and the slider…...!!!
Bill…..I ordered one of those devises you called an I-power thing, along with some new measuring tapes for my Kreg top trak..from Amazon…It'll turn on your machine and shop vac when both are plugged into it…..Be in tonight, or tomorrow….It's about supper time, so I'll say adios for now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had some wicked weather come thru this evening. There were tornado warnings all around, but none right on us. There were some scary looking clouds as the storms rolled in, then there was a beautiful sunset off my back deck.

Rick, I have an ipower for my router table and for my miter saw. Each is hooked up to a different shop vac. The router table also has a little dust deputy. They work great for me. Turns on the vac instantly and then keeps the vac on for about 5 seconds after you turn the tool off.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 75 at coffee time with clabbered over skies….Was just sitting out in the sunroom having my joe, and it just started raining…Sky got dark, and the wind got up some….I was killing time before going to my appointment with the spine doctor at 9:30….Drove into town in the rain, and sat for over an hour till I saw the doctor (that sucks to have to wait that long)......After going over my MRI I had done last week, he says I have spinal/ lumbar stenosis…Three options: do nothing and live with it, try injections, but he wouldn't recommend that, or have a spinal fusion…..I negated on that…...SO….I'm back to square one, and I'll just put up with the pain and suffering…lol….If you want to know what lumbar stenosis is. look it up on Google….!!

Bill….We also had them same storms roll through here last night….No tornados though….Buckets of rain, high winds, and thunder and lightening flashes…...Nasty stuff…!! My stuff I ordered from Amazon came in last night, so I'm ready to get finished up on this project….That thing is called an I-Socket that runs a machine and vac …

It's beginning to rain again and it's also dinner time….So I'm done for now….More to come later….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

After I told you Ipower, I looked it up myself and realized I had told you the wrong name. Glad you figured it out and didn't keep looking for the wrong thing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, about 65, high overcast.

WoW Bill, that cloud looks nasty!

Anyone ever seen an edge like this?










It looks like the finish ply of the plywood is the finish on the edging.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, about 65, high overcast.

WoW Bill, that cloud looks nasty!

Anyone ever seen an edge like this?



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/512917845056535643/

It looks like the finish ply of the plywood is the finish on the edging.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got up to 80° today and the same for tomorrow then cool down for a few. Chance of rain for the next few days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Does the sun ever shine in Pittsburgh? Seems like it's been raining since Mother's Day


----------



## Bonka

78 d,79% RH.It just stared to rain.
Susan and I glued up the doll cradle body using Old Brown glue. This is only to hold it together until it can be doweld. The ends are tapered bevel cuts. The best we could get it for square was just under 1/16th. We got it clamped and it stayed that way for 18 hrs.
The cradle has a hood. We fretted getting the cross roof support in just right as it is also tapered and beveled. We got it secured and the 3/8 hole drilled. The dowel was just a little large. I put the body down on the bench and gave it a good wack with the dead blow hammer. All four glue joints came undone and lay flat on the bench.
So tomorrow it's back to glue and dowel.
Lessons learned. Body dowels first. The glue did pull out some wood.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was brutally hot today….The morning started out decent at 75 with some clabber hanging around….But I headed to the shop fairly early, so didn't keep up with it…..It was a nice 69-70 in the shop, and by the time I came in for dinner, it was 95 then….It finally got to 98 for the high…..!! More to come the rest of the week…

The miter saw station is coming along nicely, and hopefully I'll get it finished up tomorrow or Saturday….Depends on how my back holds up….Too much crawling around on the floor, and standing on a box to do things….But like the old saying goes…..No pain…no gain…!! I'm gaining on it….but it sure is painful..!!

Bill…..I had already figured it out since I had already ordered it…..But you were on the right track with it…!!!

builtinblkyn…..Don't know….never been to Pittsburgh…But it shines a lot here where I live…..)

Jerry…..If it wasn't for trial and error, we never would figure stuff out in this woodworking game…..I'm made more blunders than I care to admit…and made some firewood, and kindling, too…!! Keep plugging….You'll get it.

Sounds like you should of used a pocket knife and whittled the dowel down till it fit…..lol…!! Like dawsonBob says…."Mistakes are what pave the road to perfection"......


----------



## Bonka

Rick' we usually chuck them up in the DP and hold sandpaper on them. Except when we don't.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Is a warm one here also Rick but not quite to your level. Up to 80° now with a chance of t-storms. Going to cool off 10 to 15° tomorrow and Sat. at least. Should get some more rain too they say.

Sounds like me Jerry. I am always not doing one step in the process and it gets me every time

Anxious to see pictures Rick. I need to do some kind of fence on my set-up..


----------



## Firewood

Hello all. Sorry for the absence last couple days. Today was getting on the hot side with temps in upper 80's and humidity on the rise. No rain today, but I emptied about 1 1/2" out of the rain gauge from the other day. Next couple days will be in the 90's and dew points in the mid 70's. That means heat index will be around 105. I'll stay in doors if I can.

*Rick - *Deb had back surgery a number of years ago for stenosis. They went in and cleaned out around the spinal cord to relieve pressure on the nerves. It helped with some of her foot numbness and other issues. Some of it has come back, but it did offer relief for some years.

*Bill - *Those clouds do look menacing! But the colors of that sunset sure make up for it.

I got a little more done on the cabinets, but today was burned up helping my B-I-L get HIS cabinets installed. He's good to go for a while now, so I should be able to concentrate on mine stuff for a while now (between appointments, etc). Well, you all stay cool out there, and *YO, BILL*, I hope you find some sunshine soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we had some sunshine today, but boy did one heck of a storm come thru the area tonight. Firehouse didn't get the worst, but the lightning was amazing. It was like Thor was in the back yard with his hammer. Cindy took pictures of quite large hail at home. Both of my dogs were hiding in the closet, which they've never done.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's a warm 73° heading to 92°.

I've been hitting a few estate sales here and there but nothing big. I've been reading up on you guys every morning but, with all the work I've got to do around here, I don't answer back like I should.

It's been very pleasant around here lately and thankfully so. Since my vacation down south, I've been slaving away at the remodel in the master bath in our house. I'm so tired of "honey-do's". But, I'm almost done with the remodel. Got the flooring in yesterday and today I'm going to pick up some trim so I can finish it off. Then I get to go out and play in the shop again until she finds something else for me to do. LOL

Well, I've got to finish my coffee and head up to Lowe's for some trim. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's a sunshiny day here, which will help it reach at least 99 today, maybe 100.
I've made several cuts with the track saw. It's not Dewalts best piece of work. Several features I think could have been better designed by 11 my year old. The instruction manual could have been better laid out by my dyslexic 7 year old. I don't read instructions too much, but there were a few setup things I had to read about. I took the riving knife off before I made the first cut. It was wiggly and who needs a riving knife on a circular saw. On the flip side, it will do what I need it to do and will come in handy to make straight edges on rough sawn lumber. It's no jointer though. That's my review on the Dewalt track saw.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we'll be having very pleasant weather for the next few days. Nothing above 80.
Can you believe it I've only got 4 projects left to finish and I'll be all caught up. Unbelievable!
Maybe I can tackle other things I've been putting off.

I spent a couple of hours the other day realigning my drum sander. That was a chore but I'm pretty sure it's going to work a lot better now. I tried that new jointer and noticed what I call chatter on the edge. I 'm not sure if it was due to the mobile base not being flat on the floor. A project for another day.


----------



## Firewood

*BBob - *I don't recall what jointer you have, so pardon me if this doesn't apply. Does the edge of the board have any ripples after jointing it? If so, it can either be feed rate, knives not all set at the same height or a combination of both. I've had those issues with my old Craftsman jointer


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay warm and dry and safe.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 7am and already 80°. The dew point is in the mid 70°. We are under an excessive heat warning until 10pm. This gives a sense how humid it is…










That's the glass on the gas fireplace.

*Bill - * I picked up the Makita tracksaw a couple months ago. So far, I'm liking it a lot. I've used it on both sheet goods and rough sawn maple. I almost wish I'd have gotten the cordless, but couldn't quite justify the added cost.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It even started out warm this morning…!! It was 75 at my get up and coffee time…..I headed to the shop to finish up a couple of things…..I finished the saw station yesterday, then put on a couple of coats of BLO last night, so it was dry….Put the measuring tapes on the top trak like the instructions say, then made a test cut…..Dead on the $$$.....Took a couple of final pictures for you guys to gander at if you want to…...!! It took me over two weeks to get it done, as I have to move slow, rest a bit, then do some more….I need to get the pictures downloaded in my 'puter, then I can post them on our thread. I might even post it as a project…..And it will be 95 for a high with bright sunshine, and the humidity is up there now at 73%...No wind at all…Humidity sucks….!! Sure glad I have a.c. in my shop….!! It feels like 95 already, so we're in for a good heat wave…..!!!

Bill…..I looked closely at the track saws, and they are costly….After reading your review on the one you bought, I think I'll just "el paso" on getting one….My 8' jig I made years ago works fine, and it was only $2.00….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mike, You are in nice country but you can keep the humidity and heat. We have rode through there many times and seems like it will rain on us every day.

Been a busy weather week around here. We have had rain, hail and some wind. Eastern MT and into SD there has been several tornadoes. The Black Hills got hit hard and another one is headed that way again. We are going to be in the low 70's for a few days with more t-storms.

Back to the shop to clean house and finish a couple projects that have been waiting for awhile.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Everyone stay cool and safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It has been cloudy and cool in WW. Maybe a little rain today, but not enough to do any good. We are in a mild drought. May have to rename WW ;-)


----------



## Firewood

It's about 95 and very humid. Heat index is about 110°. I think they said the low tonight is around 80°. We may get a shower or storm this evening or tomorrow.

*Bob in WW - * When I was stationed at Ft Lewis back in '73 I heard talk they wanted to change the speed limit on I5 to knots instead of MPH. LOL. We sure had our share of rain, but we could also get some absolutely gorgeous weather too. Hope it doesn't get too dry for you.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I'm surprised it wasn't already in knots ;-)

Seems like the last few years, we are having big changes. Fire season used to start in July, now it starts in May! WE are getting record wet in the winter and record dry and hot in the spring an summer.

The average rain here was only about 40", not really that much, just a lot of drizzle and gray days. It very seldom rains like it does in the Midwest and east coast where you get an inch in an hour then back to sunshine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 94, but feels like 105. I was sweating buckets as I worked on Cindy's car and put a new battery in the tractor. I cut the very wet grass this am to beat the heat. I then got stuck and almost went in the pond. Needed the tractor to get me unstuck, which is when I found the battery was dead. Then tried to jump with Cindy's car, which is when i found her terminals were corroded. Finally jumped tractor with my truck and got the mower out.

Then I went to an auction down the road on the way to get a new battery. I bought an old wooden toolbox with several planes, one being a #40. There were other odds and ends too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I considered the Makita too. I prefer Makita circular saws, but Dewalt had a better deal with 102" track.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a hot one here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday's heat was unbearable in the mid 90's. Last night's low was in the low 80's. It's gonna be another hot one today as well at 91°. But, I'm not complaining, it could be snowing and cold. I'll take the heat.

*FF Bill*, nice haul on the antique planes. I don't think I've ever met anyone luckier than you. "On the way to get a battery and you stop at an auction"! Who does that? Those two on the left are low knobs which means they are old.

*Rick*, Congrats on getting your saw station done finally. I'll bet your relieved.

I finished my bathroom floor yesterday and started putting down the trim. I got almost done when I realized I needed more trim. I was lacking just 20" to finish the job, 20 inches! I had to go to Lowe's to get another 8' piece of trim just to finish the job. What rotten luck! Anyway, It'll get done today and then I'm finished in the house for a while. Yay!

Well, I'm outta here this morning. I'm gonna go meet my nephew who's up from Chicago for the weekend. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 64° headed for the mid 70's. Should have several days like this they say. I will take it.

Back to the shop. Made a set of cornhole boards for my daughter and now get to paint stars on one and stripes on the other. Painted them all white yesterday and add the other colors today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a comfortable 76 time, with clabbered over skies, no wind, and the humidity was at 57%......The high today will be 92, and a chance of rain around 2:00 or so…..Not much of a chance, but it might rain anyhow…..!!

Ok…..Are you ready to look at some pictures of the miter saw station..? I'll see if I can download them to here….They may not be in the order I took them, but you'll get the idea….Some are self explanatory…..

The new DeWalt DWS 779 miter saw









The old miter saw station w/ the RAS and old miter saw gone..









The last two cabinets pushed over and joined…everything is leveled up and flush









Ledger boards nailed to the wall to hold the new 1/2" skins….again leveled and flush…









New supports for the shelf to sit on…..new self will be a little below flush with the top of the saw, and shimmed to fit….
The saw is set in place, and leveled with the top









Building the fences….Left side is a little over 8', and the right is 4'....









The fences set in place, leveled up w/ the saw fences…..8' on the left…4; on the right….

The encloser is set in place, and the d.c. is hooked up….I cut a hole for the 4" hose top and bottom, and used some parts from the old miter saw encloser









A shot of the 4' fence on the right side…....









The left side fence is a little over 8'....tape and stop is mounted…









Finally complete and finished with 2 coats of BLO on all the wood parts….a couple of shots from different angles…..


















This build was a lot of fun, and it took me a while….it was tiring….I've been wanting to do a re-make of my old station for quite a while, and this is exactly what I wanted….Out with the old….in with the new….Thanks for looking guys…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks awesome Rick. Wish I had that much room for something like that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Bill…...I told you I would figure out a way to use my dust collector….It works good, too….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Welcome to July.

Good work on the miter station, Rick. That's a lot of territory for one little saw.

Stay safe and dry and safe. Stay safe, too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It really is isn't it dawsonBob…? But I can handle a 16-18 ft. board is necessary….Hope I never have to…..It would prolly kill me…..!!! But I'm planning on building some cabinets behind the fences for more storage…


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Rick. I like the fences, need to do some on mine like that. I too do not have a space big enough for that length but would be nice. Basically the same dust catcher as mine. Sometimes for just one 1 little trim cut I do not turn the DC on and it still catches most all of the dust. I was able to wrap mine around a bit not having a slider. Not sure it helps but thought it would maybe when doing 45° cuts. Enjoy the new toy !!


----------



## Bonka

84d & 84% RH

I scurried of to the Cambodian Buddhist Temple to look over the lotus pond. Here are two good shots of lotus blossoms.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark,

I forgot to post the picture of how I hooked up the dust collection….I cut a 4"+ hole in the base, then hooked up the dust hose from the d.c and ran it through the top hole I cut, and down under the table, I used a 4" 90 degree elbow with a clamp and tightened it down…..Around the hole for the hose on the inside of the box, I made a"cutout" cover to contain the dust inside the box so no dust would escape….

Mark…..You can make the fences shorter, or as long as you need them on your miter saw….The Kreg offers 2 ft. sections of trak….along with the 4 ft. lengths….


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry those are beautiful photos. You have a very good eye for lighting, shadow and angle. It's quite apparent you are a very accomplished and talented photographer.

I set out today to do battle with my Jet combo jointer/planer. I noticed what I considered unacceptable chatter on what should have been a finished edge. Well after trying different things I contacted my neighbor. He's my go to guy for Metal and mechanical things. We both studied the situation and for whatever reason I decided to flip up the jointer top to show him the planer bed. I grabbed the two handles and found that they had not been locked/tightened down. We eyeballed each other and immediately came to the same conclusion. Yup! Lock the table top down and the chatter disappeared. Crap o'Dear do I feel stupid or what?? Something so simple casued me all this grief and worry. Bottom line.. I'm off to the races now and only 3 half finished projects on the to do list.

Rick I am very envious of all the space you have. That new chop saw setup looks pretty darn nice! Hey and your finally getting some shop time. It's very long over due, right?

My best to you all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks BurlyBob, I appreciate it a lot…!!

Ain't it amazing that something so simple to miss can drive you crazy…Just glad it wasn't something more serious….Who would have guessed it hadn't been locked down….We take it for granted that the machines and other things we buy are supposed to be ready to go…But…..not always the case….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, dry, about 60 in WW today.

DBob, reminds me of a service call to Sears store years ago. Their lights in one of the rooms would not work. I started following wires. They had set a bunch of stuff in front of the switch and forgot where it was at ;-) Guess they thought it turned off and on at the breakers where they turned the store lights off and on.


----------



## Bonka

Thank you BB. One thing to do when on a shoot is to take many, many shots, something has to turn out good.
+73d, RH 99%. Usual Fl summer weather.
The doll cradle is slowly progressing. That makes me nervous. I am a believer in Ferguson's Law, Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy out this morning and the temp is 78° here in Mid-Michigan. The temp today is supposed to be a little cooler than it was yesterday at 85°. Yesterday was another killer at 97°, the weather department said it was only get into the lower 90's. Boy, they were sure screwed up. Doesn't matter though, I spent most of yesterday indoors in the AC.

I'm gonna try to finish up the bathroom today. Yesterday I just chilled as much as I could. But, I just can't sit for very long before I have to get up and do something so, I went out and did some minor cleaning of my shop. I can't say it looks better but, it doesn't look worse neither.

*Rick*, I looked over your pictures and while I was envious of the station you built, I also notice one thing in your photo's. Have you tried to use the 45° angle on your saw yet? From the looks of your pictures, it looks like it will hit the corners of your saw station. All in all, your station looks great and you took your time building it which is good as well. I love it.

*Jerry*, your photo's look great too. You have a sharp eye for photo's.

*WW Bob*, I too had an electrical problem at my last house that caused some embarrassment to myself. I couldn't get a light to turn out on my porch so I called the local electrician. Them guys chased down all the wires and switches and breakers and couldn't figure out the problem. I moved a coat rack to look for something and discovered yet another wall switch and "Voila" the lights worked. I didn't realize there were two switches for the same light. They charged me $80 for me to find the problem.

Well, it's time to go and do something even if it's wrong. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At 6:30 this a.m. it was 74 with plenty of sun, no wind, no rain, and the humidity was 93%.....Mercy..!! The high will be 93 with pretty much the same conditions….It's just warm…that's all there is to it….!! Speaking of heat, I called my a.c people last week cause the a.c. wasn't cooling like it should, and it would get to about 76-77 in the house during the day…..The tech just left from checking out the air handler (in the attic), and found a bad leak around the coils, which were rusted and wet….Last month another tech came out and had to put 2 lbs. of Freon in the outside unit….It had leaked out, so this guy put 3 lbs. back in….So….I'm going to have to replace the part of the unit up stairs…..This unit is 10 years old, and I think it should of lasted longer than that….But things wear out, and nothing last forever, so…...!!!

Don…..Thanks for the nice comment on the station….I do appreciate it…..Now to your question…..Yes….I have plenty of swing on both sides to cut 45 miters…..This saw has a 50 degree swing on one side, and a 60 degree on the other….I took all of this into consideration when designing the unit…I made the shelf wide enough to compensate for the swings….The shelf is 34" wide, so nothing hits the corners, and I have plenty of room to lock down the miter if necessary….Before I even started building this station, I took plenty of measurements all around it just to be sure I had clearance….It will swing even further than 45 if I need to do so…..I don't think I do…..!!



> Good Morning Boys and Girls, It s a little hazy out this morning and the temp is 78° here in Mid-Michigan. The temp today is supposed to be a little cooler than it was yesterday at 85°. Yesterday was another killer at 97°, the weather department said it was only get into the lower 90 s. Boy, they were sure screwed up. Doesn t matter though, I spent most of yesterday indoors in the AC.
> 
> I m gonna try to finish up the bathroom today. Yesterday I just chilled as much as I could. But, I just can t sit for very long before I have to get up and do something so, I went out and did some minor cleaning of my shop. I can t say it looks better but, it doesn t look worse neither.
> 
> *Rick*, I looked over your pictures and while I was envious of the station you built, I also notice one thing in your photo s. Have you tried to use the 45° angle on your saw yet? From the looks of your pictures, it looks like it will hit the corners of your saw station. All in all, your station looks great and you took your time building it which is good as well. I love it.
> 
> *Jerry*, your photo s look great too. You have a sharp eye for photo s.
> 
> *WW Bob*, I too had an electrical problem at my last house that caused some embarrassment to myself. I couldn t get a light to turn out on my porch so I called the local electrician. Them guys chased down all the wires and switches and breakers and couldn t figure out the problem. I moved a coat rack to look for something and discovered yet another wall switch and "Voila" the lights worked. I didn t realize there were two switches for the same light. They charged me $80 for me to find the problem.
> 
> Well, it s time to go and do something even if it s wrong. So, stay safe my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


That was a funny story, Don…..Wonder how many times that has happened to people.?...Myself included….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here again. Maybe get to the upper 70's later.

Finally decided to finish my daughters birthday present. Only a month late but is fitting for this time of year. Turned out better than expected. A good party game for the holiday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

USA, USA, USA….....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe and dry. Oh, and safe, too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful warm morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's 79° this morning heading to a warmer 90°. Then for the next few days we're gonna have a cool down period.

*Rick*, Thanks for the copy. I thought you would have figured that out first but the pictures fooled me on the saw station. Still, it was a nice job.

*Festus*, nice looking boards. I like you design. I've had some people who wanted me to make them those boards but, I can't paint worth a crap so….

I finished my last in house remodel job, the bathroom. Here are some pic's.





































I still have a few things to touch up, but for the most part, I'm done! The wife likes it and that's all that matters. I'm heading out to mow the lawn before it gets too hot. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark and Don those are two very nice jobs.

Took a trip to the boat dealer yesterday with the flip up duck blind for the boat. I had to dismantle it here and reassemble it there. What a PITA with no instructions! I think I did it 3 times before I got it right. Hope tyo get the boat sometime next week.

It's mild for now heating up to mid 90's by Thursday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

What can I say…..It's July and one muttha…..!! I was up at the butt crack of dawn, cause I smelled the coffee brewing, and it went right to my nose…..Ahhh!! Nothing like the smell of kava in the morning….It was already 75, with a 100% humidity…...Geeez….already..? and that early…? Clear blue skies, with nothing happening, but the h&h…..The high will be 93, so iut's a good day to be in a cool shop or house under the a.c….

Mark…..Stellar job on the corn holers…..Your daughter will get a kick out of them….What do you use to throw…? Bean bags…? And I like your theme that you painted on them…..There's something about "Made in the USA".....Mighty fine job, as usual…You do good work, Mark…..!! I wish I could do good work like that…!!

Don…...Nice flooring job in the bathroom…..You did good, bud…..! Did you put the foam backing down before putting down the hardwood floor..? I hope you never have a leak from the crapper…..That happened to us…We had Oak flooring installed from the entry hall, all of the kitchen, and into the laundry room where we have a crapper in there…Had a new toilet put in, and the wax doughnut leaked, and ran water under the flooring and made it separate at the joints…What a friggin mess…Called them back out, and all they did was put a couple of fans in there to dry it out….Instead of taking it up and re-doing it….It worked some, but there are still a couple of small gaps….During the seasons they expand and contract…..They wouldn't make it right, so I called the BBB and turned them in…...Shortly after that it was taken care of…..Now they are out of business..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only about 60° this morning and headed for the low 70's later. Did have a good t-storm come through last evening and give us a shower.

Thanks for the comments guys. Don, Rick it was fairly easy to do that design. I just sprayed 2 good coats of white gloss enamel on everything. The blue and red is rattle can high gloss enamel. Then everything was 2 coated with clear high gloss enamel. The stars were made with a wood pattern clamped on a pack of post it notes and cut out with a sharp knife. Just used 2" painters tape for the white stripes. Yes they use corn filled bags to throw.

Almost forgot nice job on the bathroom also. Looks good!!


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon all. Got up this morning to upper 60's, Lowe humidity and no wind. So I left the house at 6am for a 4 mile walk. It was perfect weather for it.

*Rick - * Nice looking miter saw station. I hope mine comes out that nice. I made a little more progress on the cabinets, but still a ways to go.

*Don - * Nice flooring. Is that vinyl? I'm thinking of putting that in the shop but it has to be pretty cheap or I will just stay on the concrete.

*Mark - *Nice job on the Cornhole game. I like the paint job. The only Cornhole game I ever made was a desktop onemy D-I-L asked me to make so she could play it at work. Then she asked me for another set. And of course I didn't have any dimensions written down. Needless to say, I now have an extra one all cut up and stored in a Ziploc bag ;-)

Have a safe holiday everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe and dry.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cloudless this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 80° and creeping up to 92° today. They are calling for possible T-Storms later today, prolly the same ones that Mark had in Montana.

Before I forget, Happy 4th!!!!!

Thanks guys for the Kudos on the bathroom floor. I'd like to say I had fun putting it in, but I didn't. LOL

*Rick*, I didn't lift the toilet, I left it in place. I was told to do that or it would leak. So, I have to use silicone caulking around the bottom. I had to cut the flooring around the bottom of the toilet which was difficult as hell. It took a few try's but I finally got it. BTW, I did put some foam backing down before I laid the flooring.

*WI Mike*, the flooring is a rubber consistency and likewise is waterproof. I can't remember the cost of the flooring but, I think it was almost $2.00 a foot. I got the stuff at Minards which I'll go someplace else the next time if I ever need flooring again. It was quite easy to put down but, my back is still paying for it today. Constantly up and down to measure and cut and re-cut and measure again. You get the picture.

*Festus*, pretty clever using post it's for the stars. Never thought of that. Very impressive.

*FF Bill*, here's one for you. Remember when I lived up north and I complained we didn't have many walnut trees up there. I think I said I'd love to have one of them. Well, I got what I asked for. You may not be able to see it in the picture, but I've got 5 walnut trees on my property and there are a couple of huge ones in the neighborhood. I think of you every time I mow around them. LOL










Well guys, I've had enough fun for this go around. I'm gett'n outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 4th to all.
It's getting hot. We worked on some light fixtures in the bay this morn, but it got too hot. I am converting 31 eight foot fixtures to led. I've got 20 more to go in the next few weeks. Better temps coming next week.

Don, thanks for thinking of me. When one of them dies, head on down with it and we'll make some lumber for ya. I've got walnut logs sitting that I need to cut. I've made a few deals recently to buy some log, but I haven't picked them up yet and my farm friend still has more for me. I need more room to store the lumber to dry.

Stay cool everybody.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Independence Day to All,

It is low 60's this morning and headed for upper 70's later. Maybe a small chance of a rain shower they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We're looking at excessive heat this weekend - 102 on Friday. Whew. That's way too hot for me.

Happy 4th of July to everyone!

Stay safe, dry, and enjoy your 4th!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's gonna be a hot one tomorrow, 94+. That's going to put a damper on me doing much around here.
Just a couple of little catch up projects.

Enjoy your fireworks tonight.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday was a hot one here. Temps above 90° and heat indexes above 100°. Today will be close to the same. Maybe a few degrees cooler.

I picked up a couple sheets of 3/4 plywood for my cabinets yesterday. I was about soaked just unloading them into the garage. Menards had them on sale, but was out of stock. HD agreed to match their price, but the system would not allow even the manager to override the price. Made me sad. I'll know better next time. Stay cool and stay safe everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's kinda hazy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning is 82° and should top out at 86°. The high will be cooler than yesterday by about 8°. We had some pop up storms try to come through last night but, they all missed us by a couple of miles.

We didn't need to go anywhere special to watch the fireworks last night. The fireworks were all around us with everybody in the neighborhood celebrating independence day. The show was nice in several directions and with lightning mixed in with them.

I worked out in my shop yesterday for a short time re-arranging things (as usual). I also put up some left over door trim on one of my doors. By the time I got done, I was sweating so bad, it felt like I had just stepped out of the shower. But, I had fun.

*FF Bill*, I think by the time one of those walnut trees die, I will be dead buried by 100+ years. They are quite young and it takes years for those trees to mature. But, I do have my eye on a couple of trees I'm hoping I can harvest soon. Time will tell.

*Burly Bob*, looks like summer has finally arrived at your place with temps in the 90's. Maybe it's time to put a fishing pole in your hands and head to the lake.

Well guys, I think I'm gonna head out to the shop and drink another coffee and scratch my A$$ or maybe vise-versa. Anyway I'm outta here, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up this morning with a bad back ache…..! As I told y'all my son and d-I-l came up for the 4th…..Yesterday I grilled out some dogs and burgers (our tradition), and then cleaned things up, then headed down to the dam site, got a good spot, and waited for the f.w.s. to start…They put on a good show, and it last for about 35-40 minutes worth…Boo-coo people down there…Got to get there early to get a good viewing…..!! Fun….

I got out in the shop and did a few test cuts on the miter saw….I had to re-calibrate the tapes, as they were off about a 1/16th, so I took them off and did a re-do alignment…..Also had to adjust the cursors on the stops….They are dead on the money now after making a few more cuts…..they work good…..But….I'm not too happy with the dust collection setup I have now…I get too much dust and small chips all around the front and sides of the saw, and the hole for the suction is in the wrong place….too far to the right…Needs to be more centered….So….I going to do a re-do after my kids leave….

Now for the weather: It was 78 at my early wake up and coffee time…..The humidity was already 82%, and rising….The high will be 95 with near 100% humidity…..Good day to be in the shop or house under the cool air…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's definitely on my schedule this weekend. I might be getting a call to pickup my tomorrow. If I get it plan is to try it out for the first time.

It's 9:15 am and 73 suppose to hit 95. Crap o'Dear that's gonna be hot.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's going to be much hotter tomorrow.

Stay safe and dry. Oh, and stay cool, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is low 70's now but headed for upper 80's today. Then in the upper 90,s tomorrow and a bit cooler for Saturday. Guess summer is here now.


----------



## Bonka

87D, 81% RH.
The doll cradle saga continues. We trusted the drawing instructions. The butt taper bevel was noted to be miter


Code:


 10d on the ends with a 3d bevel. That was not right and showed a small gap

 both ends butting up to the sides. We said to hell with it and doweled it up as this is not going to be noticed by the 4 yo recipient. 
So I went to LJ and found out the bevel should be 1.7 d not 3 d. The miter should be just under 10d. So there you have it. I learned a lot from this and I plan on testing this on a small box in the future.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Currently 82°. Sitting on the deck with the LOML enjoying a glass of wine and rapidly dropping humidity. It's a perfect evening to sit outside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it actually hit 100 here in town yesterday. To dog gone hot for me!!!. IT's only suppose to get to hit 80's today. We'll see.

Everybody try and stay cooler.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 78 when I rose for java, with plenty of sun, and no wind, and a 40% chance of showers today…..It better hurry….The high will get to 94, and the humidity is a killer at 76%, and may be rising even higher…..?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

102 bright, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Way too hot for me. Hope the air conditioner works.

Stay safe, dry and cool, y'all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 75° and 52% humidity here mid-morning and going to 100° without any chance of rain. Going to be a hot one but should cool off a few tomorrow they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

104. Too hot for old folks. Blessed be the air (conditioning).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE were in minor drought with only .5" rain since May 1 instead of the normal 3.6" until a few minutes ago. Major down pour for about 10 or 15 minutes. Not sure if it cured the drought but I won't have to water the lawn this week.

The 4th was supposed to be mostly cloudy. It couldn't get much more mostly than it was, high overcast all day. WE went to see fireworks in Auburn on the 3rd and in Federal Way on the 4th. We could see quite a few from home, but too many trees block them off. One guy had a mortar blow in his hand. A passerby saw it and put a tourniquet on his arm. Probably saved his life. Better than last year. 2 guys blew their hands off up at the Indian Reservation last year.

Supposed to be in the 70s with clouds and headed but up into the 80s mid week.

I see everyone has great projects and lumber in the mill or logs waiting. WE have one of the wax ring leaks that is going to require a little work ;-( Always something, isn't there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have a nice day on the way. It was 61 when I got up, which is much better than the upper 70s I've been waking up to. High today should be 85. Gonna be a good day to work outside or in the shop with the windows open.

I worked July 3,4,5 and it was one of the slowest 72's I've had. The three days before were crazy with fires.

Good morning all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

It was pretty darn nice at coffee time…...It was 72, with plenty of sun, no rain, no wind, and the humidity was down to 38% (nice).....The high will get to 85, so not a bad day all in all…...My son and d-I-l left this morning to go back to Tennessee around 9:00, so I can get back in the shop now, and do what I need to…..No shop time, as we just visited, ate good grub, and watched a couple of movies….Been too hot to do much else….Back to my usual routine…..!! Can't do much when company's around, but now I'm back…!!!......

Bill…..That sucks to have to work on holidays….We've all had our July 4ths over the years, but that's the time for the kids to enjoy the fireworks and vacation from school…..I'm sure they understand though, you being a firefighter…..!!

Everyone stay nice and cool, and stay indoors if you don't have to be out in the heat…...I've always said: I have enough B.T.U.'s to cool my B.U.T.T. which is big as a T.U.B…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 75° early and maybe up to 90° later. Plenty warm here for us at 45% RH.

Been working on a few little projects. Made a custom flashlight holster that was to be natural leather. Picked up some black color on my sponge when applying the clear finish. Had to remake another one so now have an extra. Anyone with a light that is 1" x 5 5/8 long that needs a black or dk. brown one it is ready to go. Sometimes custom things can get one in trouble.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, which is much cooler than the record breaking 104 we had yesterday. Fortunately, the humidity is only around 48 percent.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It turned off a little cooler today only made it to 86. Tomorrow and Monday will be even hotter, with Monday hitting the mid 90's.


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. Today got up to 80°, light breeze and liw humidity. Almost as nice as yesterday, but humidity was down in lower 30% range yesterday.

Not much shop time lately. Tomorrow I have a couple doors to paint. We've had the paint since last August so I guess I've put this off as long as possible. Yeah, painting isn't my favorite time killer either.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning from Phoenix AZ ….

Haven't been able to work on wood in shop for over 4 weeks due various reasons, starting to have wood withdraw pains. Soooo…
Woke up early this morning (4:30am) feeling good, hoping to clean up a few things left laying around garage shop and maybe start something new. Oops.
Temperature in shop is sultry 95 degrees, and thanks to overnight sprinkles of rain, humidity is reading over 65%. High yesterday was ~113, just realized overnight low was supposed to be 92. 
Nothing worse than opening garage door to see the sun has not come up yet, and morning LOW temp is well over 90 degrees in shop. Needless to say after 5 minutes, gave up and headed back into house where there is HVAC and I get to complain here on LJ about weather.

Forecast to reach 110 again today. Although the rain is suppose to allow overnight lows to dip down near 80 for a few days. Can tolerate a couple hours in shop when start day below 85, provided humidity clears too. Fingers crossed mother nature cooperates. 

Thanks for reading. Stay cool… Cheers.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Here it is another day in the cactus patch … When it's 91° at 7:AM ya just know it's going to be a hot one, but the forecast is to cool down to the 90's this week.

I picked up an UTV yesterday and when I off loaded it I went out for a ride in the back roads, (We have allot of BLM land nest to us) and as I was sweating my butt off I thought to my self, " Why didn't I get one with AC" ...

I went into the shop and the pixies did nothing while I was gone … so the shop status is right where I left it three days ago … go figger.

*CaptainKlutz* I think you are new here and a Welcome is due … I see you are in Pheonix, just a few degrees warmer to the south of us … But I have air in the shop too. (nanner nanner) ... I used to work in the garage and they are not insulated … I put a window AC unit in the passage door and made it tolerable … I tried a swamp cooler but it just raised the humidity so bad the table saw started to rust … Oh yeah, I live in north Surprise, Near Whitman.

Well, Ya'll be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just like the Captain and Mike, it's gonna get warm here today, 92. Tomorrow the mid to upper 90's. At least the garage stays pretty comfortable.

Figure on finishing a few small jobs this afternoon. I'm hoping to get the new boat a temporary registration Monday and take it for a spin. Maybe a little recreation will give me some motivation to do something else in the shop. Like everyone else I've got a list long as can be. Just can't seem to want to get started on any one of them.
Today is landmine patrol and lawn mowing.

Have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 75° early and going to the upper 80's today. A chance of showers this evening. Will be the coolest day for a while they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees is the predicted high here in San Diego today, but since it's already 94, I suppose that's out the window. Fortunately, my 40 something year old air conditioner still keeps chugging along.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Started out at 72, with clabbered skies, then went to 80, then 84, and now it's 85….It likes 2 degrees making the high of 87….Skies were still clabbered, now switching to sun, then back to clabber…..It might rain sometime….


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, that's the way I feel about it: it may rain sometime, someday.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 80° here in wonderful Wisconsin. Got up to about 85° with a bit more humidity. Tomorrow promises warmer and stickier as due point push into the 70's.

Spent today painting. Still have some trim to do. Will wrap it up tomorrow so I can get back to the shop.

All you desert rats try and stay cool out there, but honestly, your 110° probably feels cooler than my 90°

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 65° this morning. Open the doors on the shop for awhile so it can cool down a bit. Did have a little rain last night so feels nice this morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the other side of 95 today. What sucks is I'm going to have to mow the lawn in this heat. I'm also hoping to get the corners for the bullnose dry wall corners cut, sanded and stained.

Every to stay cool and hydrated.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It's overcast, the humidity is up to 67 percent, but I doubt it will rain. Go ahead Mother Nature, and prove me wrong. Rain, lady, rain!

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon guys,

It was 71 at coffee time, with partly clabbered skies, and the humidity was at 55% then….The high will get to 91, with the same conditions….Had to get out and water the flower beds early while it was still cool and shady…..With no rain, they were beginning to droop their heads…..called wilting…!!! About 3 hours of moisture got them back in decent shape…..By 10:30-11:00 it was melting my makeup….!!!! I was in the shop and quit to do that….Sure hated leaving the cool…I had it down to 69…...!!!

Mike in WI…....I never was a desert rat, but I was a tunnel rat once….Now I know what a goffer or a mole lives like…...!!!

Ok…Dinner is over and it's back to the shop….Stay cool gang, and don't overdo in the heat….!!! Later….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Just so you know, it's not raining in San Diego. Mother Nature didn't accept my challenge. Fickle old broad, ain't she?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It's hot….again. The last two nights were nice and cool to have the windows open, but last night was too humid. Don't ask me how I know. While I was off, a few firefighters got overheated on a vehicle accident with rescue. Gotta be careful in this heat.

Wish I was in my shop instead of my office. Oh well, gotta pay the bills.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's 3pm where I live and 91. I finished the mowing and weed killing. I'm done for the day. I need a shower and some more cold water. Right now I feel like horse that's been rode hard and put away wet. I'd get up but I'm to darn pooped.


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon all. Low 90's today. Higher humidity and a few clouds.

Deb's brother passed away last night unexpectedly. They believe it was a heart attack. He was only 60 years old. Exactly one month after her mom passed away. It's been a rough summer so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, that's rough. Sorry to hear Mike.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for you and your family's loss Mike. How is the wife doing. Getting healed up?


----------



## dawsonbob

That's hard to bear when they're that close together. Once again, my condolences.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences, Mike. That is rough when they are close together.

Supposed to be 78, partly cloudy, but we might have 70, high overcast all day except for a few minutes of filtered sun about 3.

I cleaned up the yard and storm drains today. The last few years there has been developments with earth work. When they started the house next door, my other next-door neighbor's storm drain plugged with mud. The next year, both. The next couple years we were cleaning out a lot. Now it is finally back to normal. Only fir needles and floating stuff accumulates a little with a little mud. No solid plugs. I never saw a lot of muddy water but obviously the engineers that claim they control that erosion off construction sites don't really know they don't. All that fine stuff is obviously plugging salmon spawning beds. If this keeps up the Orcas and sea lions will starve ;-(

Those plugs in the drains were my first experience with liquefaction. They were solid mud in my 4" drain. As soon as I tried to get them out with a trowel, they turned to dirty liquid! I had to clean it out with my shop vac. If the original installation would have been graded, it would not have plugged. They just dropped the flexible drain along the foundation of the house and covered it up. All the valleys plugged ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Thanks everyone for all your heart felt condolences. Deb is taking the loss of her brother rather hard, but she is strong in her faith and I know she will get through this.

She is healing pretty well following her hip replacement. By the end of week three she chucked her cane (I think it was at me) and has been flying solo ever since.

Take care everyone and stay safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Darn Mike, you've had a really tough couple of months. Sincere condolences. Your Brother in law passing at 60. That's just way to young. My best to you and your wife.


----------



## Tedferret

Sunny and very hot


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning one and all

It's only going to hit the low 80's today. I'm headed to the river to try out the new boat. I haven't gone fishing in ages. It's long overdue. I'm going to try figure out this new trolling motor. It comes with a hand held remote. Seems a little complicated. Thankfully my daughter who is much more computer savy than I, is coming along.

Ted welcome to the gang.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy BBob.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still warm here. Low 70's overnight and up to the upper 90's today. Have a chance of t-storms later.

Enjoy the boating BBob. Good to finally get out on the water.

Hello Ted.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another hot one today…..and several more days to come…..!! It was 74 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no wind , etc…..The humidity is up there at 64%, and the high will reach 90's+ (?)......We need some rain pretty bad, as things are beginning to dry up and wilt…...!! I'm like that when I'm outside for a while…!

BurlyBob…...Let me know how the new rig handles….As you know, it'll take some getting used to, but not long….What all did you wind up getting, besides a new motor and trolling motor….Did you get a new boat, also.?

Mike (Firewood).....Real sorry to hear about your b-I-l dying…..Seems like when it rains, it pours sometimes…Like was said, you've had a couple of rough months…..Things will get back to normal though, soon…Good to hear your spouse is mending up good….I figured it wouldn't be too long before she chucked the walking stick…..Just like having back surgery, hip or knee replacements, walking is good for things like that…..!!

Bill…...Question: What do you think it would cost to mill a 28' Walnut tree that has been in the river for years?

Milled, de-limbed, slabbed into 4/4 or 8/4 planks…..Stickered and air dried…?

Tedferret…...Glad you dropped by to say high and give us a weather report….Some temps would help, also..

Well gang, my bug guy just left after spraying the house and shop, and termite inspections for both, so I'll hit the shop for a spell….Later..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, you can use this calculator to get a rough idea of board feet in the log and then multiply by about $.40 per bf get the approximate cost. Airdrying you could,do with it stacked and stickered. The 4/4 would take about 1 year and the 8/4 at least 18 months.
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_volume

I would love to be able to get logs out of the river for milling. I think it would be neat lumber.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill…...

This tree was 19" around, and 28' long….I used your post to calculate the log volume by the International scale, and it read 495 b.f. I don't know which scale you use, but that's the figure I got by using the International…I took the # of b.f. and multiplied it times. .40cents total, and it came out to be $198…..Is that correct…?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Humidity is at around 70 percent, which is really, really high for San Diego.

Welcome, Ted. Where are you reporting from?

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds about right Rick. That's kind of a going rate for guys like me with a mill. I charge $35 per hour, but I'm a bit different. 19" is not a huge tree. I could probably do it cheaper.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it got a lot hotter than 83, closer to 93. Fought the wind all day. Like Rick said lots to get use to in this new rig. That 150 jet worked like a charm, once I remembered to start it in neutral. That new trolling motor has way more bells and whistles than I'm use to. It's going to take a lot of work and study to run it correctly. I'm honestly of the opinion that at flat out high end I'm hitting 35+ mph. You know at my age in an open boat that's just about all I really need. Just a few little odds and ends the dealer will have to address when I take it back to get a few more accessories put on that I ordered.

Now for the fish count: My daughter had several bites and only land a single decent pounder smallie. My first bite was a real decent smallie that just didn't want to get in the boat. I brought in 5 smallies and kept a nice 14' rainbow. That's only the 2nd rainbow I've hooked in the Snake and the first I've landed. Now if I can only get another 6-8 filleted for the smoker.

My daughter wants to try somewhere else tomorrow. The weathermen say it's going to be nice and calm every where we might try. I sure hope they are more on the ball that they were today. It was suppose to be 7mph winds. It was just about double that today.

My wood working is definitely on the back burner for quite some time now. It's gonna be hit or miss for the next month or two. Darn, I just can't seem to win for loosing! What to do , what to do… fishing or woodworking? Don't both sound fun!!

My best to you all.


----------



## Festus56

BBob you can do woodworking anytime but fishing needs the right conditions. And if you have a co pilot that is even better. Enjoy the boat.

My day sometimes went like Murphy was around. Had several go back and fix a screw-up moments. Trying to get several projects done in case I get called to a wildfire and forget some normal steps in the process. A couple good hrs. tomorrow and I will be caught up.

Almost forgot. We had a little shower come through and cooled things down some. At least it is not as humid as last evening was.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, sounds like you need a work bench mounted in your boat so you have something to do while waiting on the next bite.


----------



## Firewood

Bob, throw a Stanley #4 in your tackle box for scaling the fish.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Another hot one coming on…..It was 75 at the butt crack of dawn…..I had to be up about then cause my h & a guys were coming to replace the coil in the air handler, and possibly replace some duct work to the back of the house (3 bedrooms and a master bath room).....The coil started leaking Freon, and wasn't cooling the house like it should of….Luckily it's still under warrenty, except the labor…...They will get it fixed….Been with them for years…..No rain, so I got out early and watered the yard and plants to keep them from burning up….Still watering…..High bright sun, no wind, and the humidity is at 80%....Whew..!!! The high will be 98…...!!
I'm thinking I might post my miter saw cabinets and dust collection on my project page….I'll decide on it…..

Well….the air is shut off in the house for a while, so I'll either go to the sunroom, or out to the shop…Both have air…..
That's all I have for now…You wood rats stay as cool as you can…It's going to be another scortcher ouy there..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cooled off a bit last night. Down to 67° and maybe only up to the mid 80's today. Feels pretty good out for a change.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well four nice rainbows with daughter catching the largest 18". Probably her largest ever The lake was glass smooth till mid afternoon. Just plain nice and pleasant, great way to spend the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great BBob. Sounds awesome. Any pics?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 68° with calm winds. It's been pretty nice around here lately. Weather has been just right to do anything you want to do.

I've been working a lot out in the shop. Recently, I got lucky and picked up some 3/4" plywood and was able to use it for making some more cabinet for my shop. Now, I've just got to make some doors for the cabinets. It's starting to look like I want it to look. I'm hoping to send pictures soon.

Rick, I didn't know you were a "Tunnel Rat". I take it, it was in Nam? That was something I was definitely afraid of me getting if I went there as infantry. I hate being closed in. That's why I chose Artillery and not infantry. Ugh! It gives me the "heeby-geebies" just thinking about it.

WI Mike, sorry to hear about your BIL. That's pretty tough loosing a family member but, one so young too. Your wife must be devastated. I send my best to you and your family.

Guys, I'm waiting patiently or rather impatiently for a couple recliners to show up from the store. They are supposed to be delivered today anytime now. So, I think I'm gonna get off here for now and pace the floor and drink another cup of Sheep Dip. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I slept in late this a.m. as I had to get up so early yesterday morning waiting on the a.c. guys to get here…But the new unit is in, and working good….so far….He had to upgrade the CFMs a little as it was too low to cool the bedrooms….All is good now…!!It was 73 at coffee time, and already starting to get warm out….It's now 82, plenty of sun, no clabber, and the humidity is 74% already….The high will get to 97….That's hot….!! I'll be looking for a cools spot to get in….!! 
My spouse is leaving Sunday morning to go to Tejas as her mom is having an angigram (?) done on the 18th…..so I'll be batchin' for a week or so….Ahhh…..solitary confinement…...!! But in the morning I take the Suburban in for an oil change and tire rotation, and have the fluids checked….

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you and your daughter had a couple of fun trip on the water catching smallies, rainbow trout, and a smooooth lake….Nothing like being on the lake….I sure miss it, but not now….it's too friggin' hot…..You'd have to come off the water here by 10:00-10:30…..!!!

Don….Enjoy them new chairs…Nothing like having new a new "butt seat"....I got one about a month ago…Nice.. !!! And I was only a "tunnel rat" twice…...It was scary..!!!! You never knew what was in them….all you had was a .45 and a flashlight….I was scared to death…!! That was over 50 years ago….It's funny how your mind works….when you get put in a situation like that…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Only up to the low 80's again.

Back to work. A couple projects to get finished today I hope.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a short day on the lake today. We pulled out at noon. Only a few perch. Think I'm going to buy some powerbait. Seems that's what everyone is using. It was glass smooth again today I'm staying home tomorrow as it's suppose to hit 97+.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Powerbait? Is that when you use the power from the engine's ignition coil run into the water with a wire to "bait" the fish when you crank it over?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey BurlyBob,

Try some Berkley's Power Baits…..You'll like how they smell…!! I use the Berkley's Power Worms, and power Craws, etc. They will catch fish….The smallies like 'em…...!!! Check out other Power baits as well….!! Just an FYI..


----------



## BurlyBob

Honestly Rick, I've tried Power bait in the jar several times. I've probably bought 4-5 jars and never caught a darn thing. I know others who swear by it. I'll pick up another jar in a day or two. Honestly I have better luck with Smelly Jelly as an attractant. I was digging around in my dry box today. I really need to thin out my stock of soft plastics. I don't know if I an stuff anything else in it. My big tackle box is also filled to the rim. I'm thinking I need to spend an afternoon reorganizing all my stuff.t be something to do tomorrow with a beer or three. Might be a good way to beat the heat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, sunny about 85 ;-) They say 90 on Sunday and for a few days after. WE are in drought but the grass is still green.

Glad you and your daughter are having a little luck fishing Rick. WE gave it up years ago. Lakes fished out opening day and all the rivers netted so very few steelhead or salmon being caught. Last time my BIL went to the barrier damn on the Cowlitz (unnetted river) they were 3 deep casting over the top of each other!


----------



## Bonka

BurlyBob; 
Many years ago when I was on a power house job in WY several Boilermakers took up Trout fishing. One hole in Deer Creek had monsters in it. They could see them but the Trout could see them too.
So they resorted to "DuPont Sizzlers." They tossed some dynamite into the hole and cleaned up. The Game Warden cleaned up too. As luck would have it he was near by, heard the ruckus and was pretty sure what had happened.
Long story short he arrested them.
I do not recall how many he nabbed but WY does not take kindly to such actions.
Combustion Engineering had to call the hall for more men and the others never showed up back on the job again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry that's pretty darn funny! DuPont Sizzlers! That's a new one on me. Now back when I was a kid I use to trout fish with a .22 rifle. We would sit on these bluffs and try to hit just under the trout. We got a few but I think we got more fun from all the ammo we wasted.

It's going to be a hot one today. The weather folks say 97 and I expect it could get even higher than that.
Think I'm gonna whip up a jug of sun tea and try to stay in the shade.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's already in the low 80's on it's way too low 90's. Due point is 69° and will climb to about 71°. Predicting storms this evening.

Took a 4 mile walk this morning. Felt good, but humidity made it a bit more challenging. Will hopefully get a little shop time today. We'll see.

BBob, glad to see you are enjoying some time on the water with your daughter. Wether you catch fish or not, they will be cherished moments.

Thanks again everyone for your words of sympathy.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

At my usual coffee time it was 74, but the temp was/is quickly rising…..Here at 8:50 it was already 80, with a humidity of 81%.....The high will be 97, and just plain hot…!!! That's all I have to say about that..!!
I have to take my Suburban in this morning to get the oil changed and tires rotated before my spouse leaves for Tejas Sunday…..Then on to Lowes to pick up a couple of new water sprinklers and some pleated filters for the a.c…...Then back home to the shop to stat drawing up some sort of plains for some cabinets to go with my miter saw station…..I have room behind the fences for these….We'll see what develops on that…..Better get ready to depart to town, so I'll check y'all later…...

Bob (WW)......That wasn't me that went fishing with my daughter….That was BurlyBob and his daughter….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice out this morning but going to be in the upper 90's later. About like Rick's weather. Humidity at 78% and muggy out.

I have heard of several people fishing like that Jerry. Also know some who took an old crank telephone with long wires on it when they went fishing. That works well too!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Used hand grenades to fish in a river in Vietnam once. Probably the same thing as using dynamite. Villagers loved it though. Looking back, it was probably a stupid thing to do.

Stay safe, dry and cool. Don't fish with grenades.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Looks like a hand eye coordination issue on my part ;-( Thinking BBob and typing Rick ?

Ol Sol is out in full glory. Bet we get out 85+ today.

Dupont sizzlers is funny. My uncle left me in charge of the Sizzler crew (LB and I) when I was a bout 16. No fishin', just made lava rocks small enough to roll onto the stone boat. Bet no kids doing that today. Only the pros can buy Sizzlers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 101 this afternoon. Too hot for most things.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Our weather up here in the mountains got like Bill's today…..It got to 101 also….It was 98 around noon when I was in town doing my chores…..It got hotter than they predicted…We need some rain bad, as things are drying up around here….


----------



## Firewood

Not so hot here in Wisconsin, Rick. Not sure what the official temp got to, but car was reading 94° on my way home from Home Depot this afternoon. Due point is 73°, so yeah, kinda muggy.

Those Dupont sizzlers sound like fun, but grenades? That one is hard to beat. LOL. Definately have to count your fingers after that. And your arms. And your spleen. And your…...

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it to 97 today. Hopefully only low 90's tomorrow. I got some stuff done but had to quit around noon. It just got to darn hot. I'm thinking that might be the way deal with everything. Get out of bed at the butt crack of dawn and get a few things done. It's 7pm and 88, just to darn hot.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's starting out overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. At my old place in Northern Michigan, they had storm roll through all night long starting around 6 in the afternoon. They lost some trees up there. Here where I'm at, it's been quite nice, the temp in the upper 80's yesterday. Right now it's 74° and it's only going to the mid 80's today.

I spent the day yesterday going to estate sales with my wife. We had a nice time driving around the area. I picked up some goodies along the way. At one estate sale, I picked up a neat little hand plane. I didn't think it was much but, after I got home I discovered it was a Defiance plane by Stanley. Now, I just have to clean it up. Oh yea, by the way, I only paid $3 for the darn thing.

*Burly Bob*, that weather you're having is a bit unusual isn't it at 97°? I thought in your neck of the woods it would be a little cooler.

Well, I'm getting outta here and go clean up my new acquisition. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Weatherman says 92 for today. Why yes Don 97 is a bit hot for here especially this early in the summer. I wasn't expecting it for another 2-3 weeks or so. The real concern now will be forest fires. There's no rain in sight for a very long time.

Rick I picked up 4 jars of PowerBait, different colors. We'll see if they do any good.

I'm headed to the shop to try and get a few things done.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 75­° early and going for the low 90's later. Should be a high in the low 80's tomorrow if our cold front gets here with some rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. The rain we weren't expecting didn't show up again.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, 85 & 50% with 60 at night to cool the house ;-)

Yesterday was a plumbing day. No leak this morning. Will continue to monitor and pray.

BBob, are those Power Baits like salmon eggs? I googles Power Bait and it looks like they have everything from soup to nuts.

My bride discovered another Revolutionary War ancestor yesterday. This one is a ggma who provided much aid to the cause after her husband was killed in action.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, +76d 99% RH. We had a storm with brief gusts up 40 MPH. The back doors neighbor's came down across our back fence. Very little fence damage. 2 inches of rain in about 5 min. My wife and visiting niece are out now lopping off smaller branches. They love doing this and I don't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 95 while I was painting bookcases a while ago. Luckily I had moved everything back inside when a little storm came thru and dumped some rain. Not two inches though. It's now 80.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Same old crap….different day as far as the weather goes….It was 80 already at coffee time this morning….%6% humidity then…About noon as I was eating dinner, we had a heat shower roll in, and also thunder….It only rained for about 15 minutes, but cooled things off a touch…not for long, as the temp started climbing back up to the high it is right now…..98..!!! Weather said it feels like 102, and the humidity went down to 48%....Still hot…!! Low tonight will be 76, and more rain forecast for tomorrow…..All I had to do was water this morning to make it rain…!! I did as little layout in the shop…..nothing drastic…just scribbling…...My wife left about dinner time for Texas…Just talked to her….She's coming into Shawnee, Ok headed to Ok City….Should be at her mom's around 12:30 (?).......

BurlyBob….Now I know what you were talking about on them Power Baits…..Like salmon eggs for trout…..I was thinking about the soft plastics like for bass fishing….

Jerry…...Watch out for them Florida storms down there….They can get nasty…..Sounds like you had a near miss with the neighbor's door…..That could of been serious…..!!!

Bill…..Stellar job on the bookcases…..Are they for a customer, or personal use..? It sounds like the storm we had here moved up your way…..!!

Bob (WW).....Hope your plumbing job held up…..So far, so good….No leaks is good…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, those cabinets turned out really exceptional.

WW Bob the power bait every one is using is a dough kinda stuff. You dig out of the jar roll it in a ball and put it on your hook. Then you wipe the stinking residue off on you pants or shirt sleeve. Sorry you had to do some plumbing. I'd rather have a belt taken to me than do plumbing.

Rick, I'm going to try some of those Power Bait soft plastics once I use up some of the stuff I have. I'm way over stocked. I need to cast and powder coat more jig head hooks, maybe later in the week.

Jerry shoot us a couple of inches of that rain. We could use it, just keep the lighting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bookcases are for the same person as the last ones. These go on a different wall in the same room. I have really been spinning my wheels on these, but they need to get done so I can move on to more exciting projects. No more paint for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I just made plans to come down to Bull Shoals in a few weeks. Just two nights, July 24 and 25. The cabin is near Oakland. I guess we have to watch the weather to see if the lake level will be too high though.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 95 today and doesn't look like it's going to get any cooler for several days.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday was another hot and humid one, just like today promises. It's already in the 80's here.

Spent all day yesterday cleaning out my B-I-L's apartment. It was hot and stuffy and it didn't help matters that he was a heavy smoker. We still have some furniture to clear out, but that's about all that's left. We're going to see if anyone on his apartment complex is interested in any of it.

Nice book shelves, Bill. What's next on your list.

Stay safe and keep cool everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. The heavy snow that wasn't predicted didn't happen today, either.

Bill, great work on the bookcases, as usual.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Next is a white oak bed Mike. Should be fairly simple, but more fun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Supercalifragilisticexpialidodocious.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay


----------



## dawsonbob

Even though the sound of it is something quite atrocious
If you say it loud enough
You'll always sound precocious


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I spent quite a bit of time in the shop this morning and after dinner….My re-do on the miter station is done, and I think I'm going to like it better than the original one I built….Sure hope so…...

It was 78 as I rose for my morning hit (actually a pot) of java….It was somewhat clabbered over and looked like a threat of rain….Not nearly as hot as it has been, though….It did get to 89, with 56% humidity then, but the clabber kept the temps down some….I guess it rained during my nap cause everything was wet, and the temps came down even more…..It's now 80, so all in all, not too shabby…This won't last long, though…..

Bill…..If you're going to Oakland, you're only about 12 miles from me…If you have time, drop by and visit for a bit….As far as I know of, I should be around…..If you can make it, I'll PM you my address and phone # just in case…..Are you planning on fishing while on B.S…? I know some "hot spots" around Oakland…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, we are coming to fish. My parents go there pretty often to a cabin that my aunt and uncle own. I'm sure my dad would love to know a new hot spot. I was thinking maybe we could meet for dinner one night. I have your number.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much happening here. Going to be a upper 80's day without shade or rain today.

Maybe get a project to do if the lady decides which wood to make a bootjack from.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day yesterday in WW, a new record at 93.. Looks like more of the same today.

Looks like 36 dry hours now on the plumbing issue ;-) Only 1 trip to a plumbing shop and 3 to the hardware store. That was easy ;-)

Nice looking book cases Bill.

BBob, How about sticking you hand in the lake to wash the stinky bait off? If a fish bites your finger you'll know it works ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, now that's funny I don't care where your from!

Yup it's gonna be warm again today low to mid 90's and I'm going to wrap a couple of small projects before I work up the enthusiasm to mow the lawn after land mine patrol.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The weather people didn't predict heavy rain in the area, and they were right for once. Didn't get light rain, either.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Festus56

WWBob nice to have success with plumbing problems. Usually don't work that way for me.

BBob it was warm at 75° to just do the trimming of my lawn this morning. Going to wait until early morning to mew.

DBob They keep predicting 20% chance of rain here and we always keep getting the other 80% it seems.

Where is Grumpy Mike? Did you melt down there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grumpy is,probably driving his four wheeler all over the desert.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It's been a wet, rainy 2 days around my neck of the woods….The temps are all over the place today…It was 80 at java time, with clabbered over skies, and a little rain…Then the sun popped out for a bit, and the temp went to 91…Then clabbered over again, and the rains came….again….Got really dark about my nap time, and woke up to more clabber, and the temp was 79, and started to rain again, and it's still raining at this report….But now it's 75, and a 80-90% chance of more rain tonight….The low will be 73, so like I said, the temps are all over the place…..Tomorrow's high will be 94, and the humidity has been anywhere from 83% up to 92 %........

I finished up my chores on the miter station, so it's ready to go…Just sat in the shop and stared at the wall behind the fences, trying to visualize some different size cabinets that will fit….Don't want to cover up any wall plugs, etc…...!! Don't know wheather I want drawers or doors…...!! Decisions decisions, decisions…...!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Have we ever got some ominous looking dark clouds rolling in from the south and west. I'm hoping they are rain clouds and no dry lighting. They honestly don't look like dry lighting clouds and it's a little early in the season for them. Keeping my fingers crossed. It's 6pm, still 84 and muggy 29% humidity. Just not very comfortable!

Only 3 pieces of tricky base board and "Stick in the Mud's" kitchen is finished. Now when I walk out in the garage it's such a pleasant sight, empty and open space!!! I'm pretty sure it won't be that way for long.


----------



## Festus56

I think maybe I will try woodworking. First cutting board I have made.


----------



## BurlyBob

Ya got to love the Big Sky!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

At my java time (early), it was 72, with partly clabbered skies…..now it's 74 w/ 95% humidity…..Damn, it's muggy….!! The high today will get to 96, and more mugginess (is that a word?)......!! It may get to a 100%.....

Mark….So that is your first cutting board, huh..? Not too shabby for a beginning wood worker….)....It's kind of oddly shaped…..!!! I've prolly made about a dozen of them suckers….Several made form Maple and Walnut…That's a good combo…!! You done good for your first time …


----------



## Bonka

+88 with 75% RH. I mowed the small area in the front yard. It is a PITA due to all the stuff one has to mow around. In mere moments yours truly will once again fire up the POS Snapper and go do the large part. the Snapper runs like new since most of it has been replaced or or not used anymore. 
Did I mention I am Duct Tape certified?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Not as hot, but just as muggy.
Mark, whose face is on the left side?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 65° this morning. Will get up to the mid 80's later with a chance of rain again.

Bill that face is just Montana looking at Idaho.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The weather people predicted no rain, and they were right again. How do they know this stuff? They're right so often.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, do they really pay forecasters there? Can't be too difficult.


----------



## BurlyBob

Now that's funny Bill!

It's gonna get hot here an hour or three, maybe as high as 97!

So this morning I nailed down the last 3 pieces of baseboard in the kitchen and with that I've made every possible improvement to our little house. I have a very open dance card now.

Hey everybody try and stay cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great BBob. Go fishing. I'm going next week.


----------



## dawsonbob

They claim to be professionals, Bill, so I guess they must get paid something. For all I know, they get paid in sand dollars. They're predicting a 40 percent chance of thunderstorms for tomorrow, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I've always said that weather forecasters should only get half their pay, cause they get the weather right only half the time….and half may be generous….!!!!

It only got to 87 for the high today, cause the clabber kept the temps down somewhat…Now it's suppose to rain starting about 7:00 p.m. and rain all night, tomorrow, ...who knows how long…..!! Should I only get half my pay…?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I certainly intend to in the next day or so.

Well it 99 about half an hour ago. So far the hottest day of the year.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Finally got a break in the heat and humidity. Vtemps got into lower 80's and due points were in the lower 50's. Tomorrow it will be in the 70's. We could use some rain though. Lawns are looking quite parched

BBob, glad to hear the house remodeling is finally done. If I were you, I'd be sure to keep a couple tools with you at all times and look like your about to use them. That way, you may get a little reprieve before your dance card…er..to-do list starts filling up again.

Rick, it is said that our weather forcasters have a pretty tough time here due to the variables the lake can throw at the weather. I guess I agree with that, but it is frustrating when they can be so wrong all the time.

Take care all. Enjoy whatever weather you got as best you can and stay safe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, 88 @ 45%.. Looks we are headed down to 80 tomorrow and beyond.

The Montana cutting board looks pretty good from here, Mark.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nice cool morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather has changed a bit since the cold front moved in. Our low's have been in the 50's and our high's have been in the low 80's, great weather to work outside. Rain is moving in for the weekend though so I should mow the lawn before it comes in.

I've been busy around here going to the doc's for the wife and I both. While we're out, we attend an estate sale or two. I picked up a few things at a real nice one. I got some electric hedge trimmers for $14 and they were still in the box. And yes, I got a couple of planes recently for a song and a dance too. I started hanging my aprons on the walls but I've found I'm starting to run out of room. I've got to come up with a different plan for them.

*Festus*, I like the cutting board. Not bad for the first one. But, I don't think that counts, you're an accomplished woodworker. Everything you do is good. 
Well, I'm heading out to monkey around in my shop then I hope to head outside and get some yard work done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yard work is the first thing on my to do list today. Then the fun, get ready to hit the lake first thing tomorrow morning, early…real early and beat the heat.

It's suppose to cool off a little, low 90's. We've got a little smoke in the air so there must be a fire or two somewhere nearby.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was seriously clabbered over when I rose for my morning jug of java…..It sure looks like rain is moving in…It was / is 73 at this writing, with a 50% chance of the wet stuff any minute….The rest of the day is supposed to be clabbered over, as well….Uh oh….it just started raining a minute ago….!!! The forecast calls for rain most of the day with 50-70% , and tonight, also….Tomorrow looks pretty much the same….The high is supposed to get to 88…..we'll see how that goes…..Friday it's going to be 100+.....What a difference a day makes…!!!

Mike in Wi…..See what I mean…? It seems to be the norm around the country…..I think they all meet for coffee and talk about the weather, and can't decide what it's going to do….They just take a stab at it…..)..!!

Don…..Someday you're going have to have your own garage / yard sale…...) My m-I-l and f-I-l was like that….Every time they went to a garage / yard / estate sale they bought something….Now she has two small barns full of crap they can't get rid of…...!! Now that my f-I-l is dead, and my m-i-l is 84, it's too late….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice morning here but going to get hot later. Low 70's this morning and in the 90's later with no more chance of rain for the next several days.

Still waiting to get called out to a fire. Going to go play with the truck some today. It is a different one than I drove last year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Where is the fire (s) located…. Hope they are not close to you…..When you go on a fire run, how long are you usually gone from home..? Expiring minds need to know…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They're calling for a slight chance of rain today. I think they do that just as a tease, so that it gets our hopes up and breaks the monotony for them. Isn't that thoughtful of them?

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mark there's a 20,000+ range fire moving closer to my home town in north Central Oregon. Maybe you'll get a chance to drive thru. If so I'll buy you lunch. I figure in a day or less it will be closing in on my county. The wind this time of year is a serious factor and in that country it's constant. Folks use to come into our gas station and ask if the wind always blew like this. "Nope, sometimes it blows from the other direction". There's a smaller fire on the Idaho side of the Snake River about 50 miles south of us.

So today I got my yard work done and decided to tryout a project I've had on the shelf with no deadline. I watch a gal several months ago on youtube make round boxes on a bandsaw circle jig. I've puttered around and built a jig cobbled together from different sources and it's worked well. I've also glued up numerous strips of wood just like you would do for end grain cutting boards. The glue ups are around 12"+ give or take whatever. I set out cutting circles and by the time I was done I've got 7 sets of 5 layer boxes/bowls. I'm thinking this might be a sure fire way to use up all the strip wood I've accumulated. Now the PITA begins, gluing and sanding.

Tomorrow it's Trout killing day.

Bob


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon,

Rick and BBob, there is only 1 smaller fire in western Mt right now that we know of. We probably will not get called until there is one in our end of the state or if they get more than they can handle other places. Usually they call the closest available first and there are several trucks closer than us. . If like last year there were so many fires later that we could be called to anywhere in the western US,

Last year we had two 12 day calls and home for two days. Then when the next call came it was the start of a 42 day run on 3 different fires. Started in the very NE corner of WA and ended in the very SW corner of OR on the beach. As soon as you are released from one and back on the call list whoever needs help next will request us. Just never know where or when.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nonetheless Mark, You drive thru we got to hook up and I'm buying!


----------



## Festus56

Got a deal BBob. If I get close I will let you know. Hope to have internet most places and cell service.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Unscheduled on shore flow this morning. WE only got 75 after the high overcast burned off early afternoon.

Let's hope for a reasonable fire season this year! They are having small fires along the freeway in the news. The biggest problem I see is the houses are being built so close together if one gets out of control it could easily burn the whole area. Only way to stop it would be bulldoze a few to make a fire break.


----------



## Festus56

You are right Bob. Everyone wants to live out of town and in the scenic country but when a fire hits it is not their fault for their place to go up in flames.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sadly I can't stay and visit. I'm going fishing in the am and the butt crack of dawn comes early.

My best to you all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good luck with the fishing, Bob.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice morning here but going to warm up again. At least it does cool down a bit at night.

Enjoy the fishing BBob.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. The chance of rain they predicted for yesterday didn't happen, of course.

How did the fishing go, Bob?

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Bonka

79 d, 92% RH, raining with 0.25'' in just a short time. Damn, I can't mow the back yard.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, and the latest flash from the cactus patch is that I'm all healed up now, up and around again after a bout with the 'Creeping Crud', ... first time being sick in bed in the last 8 years … really hate it laying there thinking about all the things I should be doing … Now after a week of neglect the pool is really looking sad, had a monsoon wind storm blow dust and leaves into the pool making a real mess … It will take a few days to clean it up, but I'm to cheap to pay 'the guy' over $100 to do a cleanup.

I really like your Montana cutting board Festus and to make a drip tray in the maple is a trick not to burn the wood, oh how many hours I have spent sanding out the burns … Then I learned to slow the router down.

I watched the temp climb to 100° at mid day heading for the predicted 105° under partly cloudy (or partly clear) skies … We had a bit of rain over the past week, a really welcome thing after 119 dry days …

OK, you trout killers I'm going to one up ya … My high school best buddy just asked me if I would be interested in going to Alaska on a fishing trip; 2 days for salmon, 1 day for Halibut and 1 day fly-in to a lake … My check book flew out of my pocket, but the season is nearly over for this year so we will make reservations for 2019 June - July.

Don't want to be to wordy here so Ya'll be safe and please be well, do not follow my example.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, that sounds awesome. Fishing in an Alaska trout stream has to be one of my bucket list items, if I had a bucket list. I will make it there someday.


----------



## Grumpymike

I just had a crazy thought, it's a year away, what if a bunch of LJ's joined in during the same week … at the same lodge?? ... The one we are looking at is all inclusive for 5 days … Just a pipe dream …


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds even awesomer. I'd have to bring my dad of course.


----------



## Festus56

That would be cool Mike. My wife has always had the Alaska fishing dream.

Since out internet Etsy store is on hold while waiting for a call out for a wildland fire I get to play with ideas. After the last cutting board I decided to try another one with the MT design. Even got the laser involved this time. It works for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just saw news from Branson and Table Rock Lake. High winds and storm capsized a Duck boat with 30 people. At least 8 dead. Never riding them again.


----------



## Festus56

Wild weather for sure. Saw Pella Iowa had a nasty tornado also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes. Haven't heard about injuries from Iowa.


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy that sounds like a great idea. You think we might get a cut rate for a big azz group of old farts?
If wives included, who knows how big our group could be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW Mark, the Montana is 200% better than the first!

Good luck in the water tomorrow BBob.

And another wunnerful WW day @ 75, high overcast. Filtered sun starting at 5 PM, just in time for sunset but there are too many trees to see one from here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a nasty morning as thunder and lightening woke me from a deep sleep about 7:00 this a.m…..It was really dark and heavily clabbered over….High winds started blowing, then the rain hit, and the whole enchilada lasted about 20 minutes….then it was over…...The sun popped out and now it is bright and sunny out….It was 72 when that mess started, and now the heat is coming….The high will be 100….We also had a good shower last night around 8:20, so we've had plenty of rain for a while…..

Several years ago I bought a 4' x 8' utility trailer w/ a let down tailgate…It has sat out in the weather elements for years, and the boards have rotted….The guy that built them back then used untreated lumber, and painted the boards black….he used crappy knotty pine…..He died, and his sister and her husband took over the business….I called yesterday about replacing the boards, and they use treated Douglas fir….So I took it to them to get it done….They will also check the wiring and lights (nothing wrong with either), and replace it free if necessary….Be ready Monday….

Grump…..Glad to have you back after being out so long with the crud….That stuff is nasty…Glad you're feeling better and all healed up….Now back to the shop for unfinished business….!!

Mark….That new board looks absolutely beautiful….!! You do such good work….I would be proud to own it, but I wouldn't use it to cut veggies or meat on….It would be a display item only….I marvel at the things you build….!!

Bill….I just read about the tragedy at Table Rock involving the duck boat…Really sad…!! I've fished that lake a bunch and had seen the duck boats on the lake a couple of times….I've never been on one, and never will….

Well gang, that's all I have for now….You guys keep your eyes peeled on the weather…It's getting nasty around the country, and tornado season is here….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Cooler today a more humidity. Will only be in the 70's. We got about an inch and a half of badly needed rain last night. More expected today and tomorrow.

Working in the shop on and off. Almost have the tops done for the cabinets. Then it's on to the CMS platform.

Grumpy, glad to hear your feeling better.

Mark, that cutting board looks awesome.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 68° and headed to the 90's today. Then maybe cool off for a few days. No wild storms in the near future for our area.

Thanks for the comments guys. I was surprised how the color of the stars look like walnut. Usually maple burns good but not a perfect match. I am thinking this will be a display board also. Am going to build a stand for hanging or sitting on the counter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 100 percent chance of darkness by late this evening. The weather people didn't tell me about this; I figured it out all by myself. I'm so proud of me.

Marvelous, Mark. That's a really, really nice board. When I first saw it, I did think the stars were walnut.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## dawsonbob

Heavy overcast out there right now. Sure looks and feels like it should rain, but it won't, darn it.

The temperature has dropped from 78 to 73 in just the last hour.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful WW day @ 75, partly cloudy, on shore flow burned off early today. Sunny B4 noon.

Doing floors today, my bride has a bad back, so not woodworking the floors ;-(

Bill and Rick, I assume you are talking Ride The Duck type amphibious tourist ride boat. There are a bunch of those that tour Seattle and Puget Sound. The front wheel and steering went out of one on the Aurora Bridge. That wreck killed half a dozen +/- foreign college students.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, the same Ducks. Final toll was 17.


----------



## BurlyBob

I saw that story about the duck boat as well. Really unfortunate.

Took the wife to a high mountain lake today. We got 5 trout and only lost 2. Would have stayed longer but had to get back for some appointments. That lake is at 7100 feet and our house is about 3400. It was 59 when we headed home and 80 on our drive way. Hope to try there again next week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw the duck sinking on the news tonight. Why were they even out there with that kind of weather?

Reminds me of my brother in law's sinking. He was crossing the bar going out salmon fishing at Westport, WA. It can be rough. He lost power. I think his boat was about 26 or 30 feet. The currents push the boat onto the rock jetti that protects the harbor. He said by the time he and his 3 kids got off the boat the engine block was the only thing bigger than a dinner plate. He did not get another boat big enough to go out into the ocean.

Glad you didn't get skunked BBob ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, just getting out and enjoying the scenery was totally worth it. The wife has been tied down here for weeks. Honestly she didn't want to leave, nor did I for that matter. We could have spent the entire weekend up there and not caught a thing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got a bunch more rain today. Rain guage had another inch and a half when we got home this evening. That makes 3 inches in 24 hours. Temps were in low 70's all day.

They have the Waukesha County Fair, Italian Fest, and the air show all going on this weekend. I hope they don't get rained out.

BBob, sounds like a great time up at the lake. I'll bet it was some beautiful scenery up there. And your right, catching fish is just a bonus.

We have some of those duck boats out at Wisconsin Dells. Took a ride on them some years back. Fortunately, the weather was good and the water was almost like glass. I'll think twice next time.

Stay safe all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We've had on again and off again showers from a low system spinning down by Chicago land. Looking at the radar, it looks as though we're gonna get dumped on soon. The current temp is 69° and the high for today will be 77°. Yesterday it got up to 85°.

What a tragedy with those duck boats. Those boats sit really low in the water. It's hard to believe they were out in that water with those boats. My bride and I rode those boats in Chattanooga a couple of months ago. I wasn't really crazy about them then and now, nada! I've been on that lake too a few summers ago and we rode on the Branson Belle.

*Burly Bob,* that fishing/get-away trip to the mountains sounded fun. And, catching some trout as well was a bonus.

*Festus,* I also thought that the stars were walnut. I had to look at it again to make sure. Great job! Hey Mark, I watched the show "Mountain Men" on the history channel. It showed the fires in Montana last year. I believe they called it the "yak" mountains? Is that right?

*GMike*, I'm glad to hear your'e feeling better.

*Dawson Bob*, well, did you get any rain in your area yesterday? It sure looked like you were getting excited about it.

Well, it's time to go. I've got to go work on a live edge shelf I've been working on for my bride. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The heat has finally broken here. It's not supposed to get above 90 for the next 10 days. I picked a good week to go on a fishing trip. Hope they are biting on Bull Shoals. Planning to meet Rick for dinner on Tuesday. We will be just 10 miles from his place.

Sad details coming out about the Duck boat. Driver told people they didn't need life jackets. I assume that was when getting in the boat. Obviously they didn't plan to sink. At least in the future, the jackets should be readily accessible if not a company policy that all will wear life jackets.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice cool 67° early and only going to upper 80's today. Feels nice being a bit cooler.

Glad you had a good fishing trip BBob. Love the high mountain lakes.

Yes that was one of the fires in MT last year. The Yaak mts. are way up in the NW corner of the state near BC. Part of the Kootenai National Forest.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don, no, it didn't rain. I was really hopeful, though.

Stay safe, dry cool, and stay out of duck boats.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only 11:30 am and a very pleasant 76. Although it's suppose to warm up first part of the week back into the mid 90's

Young man I know has asked me to help build a table top. He brought over 4 pieces of 11 1/2" oak boards that he'd tried to cut miters on with a chop saw. They were pretty sad. I improved them a bit on my tablesaw but they still don't join up well. So I get to figure out how to get these things cut. I'm think a 45 degree jig and a straight cutting router bit might work. Basically this guy wants to put a gaming tv screen face up with the oak boards surrounding it. I'm not into games and this whole design sounds kinda screwy. How do I get myself into such situations? Just lucky I guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, supposed to hit 79 ;-)

BBob, I have never tried this but have always thought the best way to make a prefect miter on a corner like that might be laying the boards out square and running the router through the rough cut joint. Of course one side would be climb cutting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Getting kinda warm around here. We have a heat wave starting Tuesday. Also, the water temperature is climbing into the upper 70's. That's almost warm enough to support a hurricane, something that hasn't happened here since 1858. I'm pretty sure we would get some rain out of that.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with some chances of rain today here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday it rained on and off all day long. The lawn is greening back up again and I may have to mow the lawn now. I haven't mowed it in over two weeks. The temp has been quite pleasant only moving up to the high 70's.

I have some sad news to report. As some of you have already noticed on Facebook, my brother lost his battle with cancer and has succumbed to that dreadful disease. He was 53 years old. He fought it hard and the last time I saw him, he looked very ill but he was still hopeful he could beat it.

That's all I have for today. My best to all of you guys and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks like we in the east and upper Midwest are now in for some much nicer weather. Only supposed to be 82 today. I only saw one day in the next 10 that will be 90, the rest in the 80s. I'm happy for that. May be able to get some logs sawed and others picked up. I made a log loading apparatus to get big logs on the trailer. Haven't tried it yet. Was gonna build it with steel, but then realized I could use wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'm sorry about your loss. Such a horrible thing, cancer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's really suck and only 53. That's way to damn young. My sincere condolences to you and your family.

I got word the other day one of my best friends from high pasted away from diabetes at 63. He'd been dealing with it for years. Hearing such news makes one appreciate every day all the more.

It's going to be a nice day then start getting hot again this next week. It might even hit triple digits.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool 70° morning here. Like Bill's weather we are supposed to only be in the 80's for several days now.

Sorry for your loss Don.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow is expected.

Don. My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your brother. Cancer is a nasty thing.

Bill. That's a wicked looking rig you have there.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

60's this morning, Misty and rather humid. Supposed to get better later today.

Don, I'm so sorry to hear of your brother's passing. It's never easy, even when it's somewhat expected. My prayers to your brother and your whole family.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sure wasted another day and accomplished virtually nothing. Didn't help that the dog woke me at a 0330 to let her out. About 20 minutes I had to let her back in. That pretty much ruined the night for me. Only decent thing I did was get rigged to head back up to the high mountain lake in the morning. This time I'm taking a 6' rod along with my 5' ultra light with 4 lb. line. Pretty sure I can toss that 6' rig a little further out. I'll try and get some photos to post.

Starting to formulate an design for a rod holding chest of drawers. The difficult part will be making room for it in the Man Cave. It's becoming a necessity. I'm tired of searching all over for that one little item I know I had last year and won't find till next month.

My Best.


----------



## Bonka

71 d, 99% RH. We have had 5.74'' of rain for the month. It is supposed to rain off and on most of this week
BB, the cat got you up. The Bladder Monkey gets me up around 0330 every morning. i then stay up for a couple of hours then back to bed until 0700.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 96 and I'm headed to the lake at 7100 elevation, if only for a few hours!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been out of touch with you guys for a couple of days, cause the lumbar stenosis has really been acting up….Been down more than up…..I don't have my nurse here to take care of me yet….But it's better today, and the drugs are kicking in…!!! It was a surprising 68 when I finally rose for my morning java….Plenty of sun, a slight breeze, the humidity is 70% now, and it's headed towards 87 for a high…Not too shabby….!! Looks like some rain moving in towards the end of the week….I'll take it, as it's getting dry again around here….!!!

Don….I'm really sorry to hear about losing your brother….Losing a loved one is never easy…..I lost my mother, dad, and my sister in just a couple of years of each other….You have my deepest sympathy….All we can do is move on with our lives and hope for the best…..!!

Burly Bob…..I too have lost good friends I went to school with…I found out not long ago that 46 of my old class mates have died, either from car wrecks, the Viet Nam war, or cancer….It's really sad…..Oh a brighter note: Is all you are carrying is 2 rods…? I usually carry about 12-15 in my boat….All rigged with different baits and lures….I'd freak out if I fished with 4 lb. test line….I use 12-15 lb. test around here on my lakes, and 20-30 lb. line down in Texas….!! I prolly should use lighter line here, as the water is so clear, but….!!! The minimum I'd use would be 10 lb…..I don't even own an ultra light rig…..I go for the BIG fish…..lol…..!!! Let us know how you do today,

Mike in WI….Are you getting to work on your shop any…? How about your miter saw station…? Also, hope your wife is motoring along a lot better after the hip has had time to heal up better….It'll take a while…!! The older we get, the harder it is to heal up as quick as when we were in our 20's or 30's-40's….!! Tell here to hang tough…!!

dawsonBob…...How are you perking along…? Still having problems with your COPD..? You sound better in your post….You just need some rain…That would perk you right up, too….).

That's all I have for now….You guys stay cool….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a nice cool 62° here and going th the mid 80's. I am enjoying the cooler air.

Enjoy the high country BBob and catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. That's hot for San Diego, but it's going to be a lot hotter for the next few days. Fortunately, we don't get the high humidity some of you do.

Rick, I'm getting along. I'm on supplemental oxygen 24/7 now. Still on the top side of the grass, though.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Andybb

Can't beat Seattle in the summer. Plus, no humidity!


----------



## Andybb

Can't beat Seattle in the summer. No humidity! Being from Philly I know from 85% humidity.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang how you all doing? Well it was a pretty decent day at that high mountain lake. Beautiful and lovely as ever. I caught my full limit on my own 5 nice fat trout. Sadly they are hatchery fish. I hooked a couple for my daughter to reel in, but she did bring a couple on her own. I managed to catch a hatchery mutant. We ended up with 9. Daughter got bored and gave up.
That bottom one is the hatchery mutant. If you look close at the upper trout you'll notice how beat up his dorsal fin is. Those hatchery fish really take a beating in the troughs, dorsal, lateral and tail fins are all banged and shredded. The real down side is how soft the meat is on them. They need a real good winter before they become really nice hardy trout. Sadly they are just weekend sport for folks. I got really low class this year as I need to smoke a bunch up for family. Now come December and after the first of the year i'm gonna be ice fishing for the bad boys that have survived the summer.

Once my daughter sends me the photos I've got a couple of me with the big ones. She's also got a few of this lake. Truly a wonderful place to relax and enjoy the scenery. Heck we even got to see an osprey catch a trout!

Here's a great story. I have a friend who is a retired fish and wildlife biologist. We hunt and fish together from time to time. He was telling me that in the big reservoir I like to fish has had tiger muskies planted to try and control the perch. Some of the Tiger muskies have been tagged with electronic tags. Apparently the wildlife guys have been finding some of those tags several hundred yards up hill from the reservoir! Seems the young Tiger Muskies like to swim close to the surface. Ospreys seem to like fish that swim close to the surface. Guess the tiger muskies ended up as dinner for baby ospreys in the nest. When he told me that story my first thought was poachers. I never even gave a thought to Mother nature and the cycle of life.

Thought you'd all find these stories amusing.

My best as always.
Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little overcast this morning as we are supposed to get some more rain here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is quite pleasant at 70° and might get to 80 today.

I've been trying to stay busy around here to keep my mind off things. Oh, and by the way, thanks for your condolences. My brother and I had a long distance relationship. He lived about 250 miles away and we seldom talked as we couldn't agree on anything. But, I loved him just the same. I'm gonna be attending his memorial this Saturday up north near Traverse City, MI. I'm the only one left now in my family other than my son and nephew. It's getting lonely.

I noticed today when I checked in here that I haven't posted any projects in a while. I guess I need to post some instead of just building and putting them away. I'm working on a nice live edge shelf for the wife and hopefully I'll have it done soon.

Welcome aboard *Andybb*, I hope you enjoy your stay here on the weather thread.

*Burly Bob*, that's a nice catch of fish. They look pretty darn fat for trout.

*FF Bill*, I like your contraption for lifting logs. That's pretty ingenious.

*Dawson Bob*, I too hope your doing well with your ailment.

*Rick*, Man when you go down, you hit hard. I'm glad your'e felling better.

Well, I'm gonna go for now but, I wanna leave you with this. Today is my son's 40th birthday and I can't believe it's been that long already. Here is a picture from way back when.










Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Looks like another hot day in store for my neck of the woods…It was a cool start to the day with a temp of 69, with plenty of sun, no wind, and the humidity was 73%, so it's up there pretty good…..The high will be 91-92, depending on who you believe…...!!

Burly Bob….Looks like you got into the fish pretty good….They are some weird looking fish…I didn't think you were allowed to catch hatchery fish….They use them for spawners…. I guess they turn them loose after the spwan…...Don't know anything about trout, so I really can't say…..We have a trout hatchery here on Bull Shoals, and you can't get anywhere close to it to fish….Strickly off-limits to fisherman…..Those you and your daughter caught will stink the skillet, and make some good eating…..One thing I do know: The trout in our lake live deep…anywhere from 50-100 feet, or deeper….There are places in this lake that are over 300 ft. deep…..!!

Don…..You look like a proud papa in that picture…..your son was a crib rat back then….)

Tonight I'm meeting Bill M. and his son and dad for supper…I'm going to take my lake map and point out some "hot" spots for them to fish….Hope I don't steer them wrong…..lol..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 or 91 sunny, sunny degrees here in San Diego today, depending on which liar you favor. It's getting warm, folks. Gonna be even hotter for the next couple of days. My trusty thingamawhatsit says that the humidity is at 60 percent.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick here the ODFW stocks fish all over the state several times a year for recreational fishing. If these were to survive the winter they would spawn in the early spring. In this particular lake they are stock for public fishing. There's really nowhere for them to travel upstream to spawn. These really only good for the smoker as the meat is really soft. Makes them a bugger to filet. They'd need a good winter to firm up in cold water.

DBob that's just way to darn humid for my tastes.

We're having a week long run of some serious heat. High 90's and maybe a day or so of triple digits.

Stay cool gang.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening everyone. Hope you're all doing well. Was a pretty nice day overall. It was predicted to get to about 80 and ended up getting closer to 90 - depending on where you were standing. A few clouds rolled in this afternoon, but no rain. Humidity was a bit on the high side with DP in the mid 60's. It's now down to about 80 and humidity has also dropped off. Great evening for a stroll.

*Rick - *Deb is doing pretty good on her new hip. She gave up the cane after 3 weeks and is walking about a half mile at a time now. Doc thinks she is doing fabulous. She gets the other one done in November. I have been getting a little done in the shop - not as much as i'd like though. I finished the bench tops and have the first coat of finish on them. I decided to use some GF Arm-R-Seal on the tops. Mostly cause I had some that was getting old. Still thinking through some ideas for adding dust collection for the saw. Just have to grow a couple more synapses and I think I'll have it.

*BBob - *Those are some odd looking trout, but either way, it's great getting out on the lake. When I was stationed at Ft Lewis, they had ammo cans mounted on poles near the access points for all the lakes. The cans had sheets to fill out stating what you caught, when you caught it, what the weather was, etc. They would use that data to help in their restocking of the lakes.

You all have a great evening. And stay safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's starting out to be a pretty nice morning with clear sky's and mild temps here in Mid-Michigan. The current temp is 64° with an expected high of 84°.

This morning we're babysitting our grandchildren ages, 5 and 3, so you know what kind of morning I'm having. We're taking them to a petting zoo, then we'll get them filled with grub then it'll be time for a nap for gramps. LOL Yesterday, the wife and I took a big jump and traded in our Malibu to get a new fancy pick-up truck. This thing doesn't come with a gas cap, can you believe it? Trucks sure have changed over the years. I'm afraid to get it dirty and that's what you do with trucks. Anyway the new truck will help when I need more lumber for projects.

*Rick and FF Bill*, I hope you guys get pictures of your visits. I'm kinda excited for you guys to finally see each other.

*WI Mike*, I'm glad ur wife is doing better. I haven't had that misfortune yet of having something replaced but, I know my time is coming. My wife's knee is giving her trouble and I think she will be the first to become a bionic woman.

Well that's all I have for now guys. I need to go help my wife with the grand-kids. She's got her hands full right now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks like another fairly nice day in store for my neck of the woods….It was around 70 at my java time, with plenty of sun, winds at 3 mph, and a humidity of 67%....so not too shabby so far…....The high will be 91-93, depending on who you believe….!!

I met Bill M. and his dad and youngest son for supper around 6:00, then invited them to come to my shop to go over some potential spots on the lake map for them to fish….We visited for about 2 hours total, and talked about this and that….Nice folks….!!

Burly Bob….Now I understand what you were saying about the ODFW stocking the lakes for fishing…..It works basically the same down here….Not exactly sure how it works, as I've never talked to a G & F wildlife officer on the subject…..I know they "shock" the fish here to get a count of how many fish per acre is in the lake…..

Mike in WI…..Glad to hear your spouse is motoring along….Didn't know she'll have her other hip done….She'll be ready to go dancing once she's done with replacements…..)... On your shop projects: Do you have a contractor or cabinet saw…? How about a dust collector..? Let me know how the finish turns out using the Arm-R-Seal, as I've never used that brand, but curious to know how it does….

Don….I got a couple of pictures last night of our meeting, but haven't downloaded them yet into my "puter….I'll post them after I do, hopefully on another post…....Good luck keeping them grandkids "wrangled" up…..lol….Been there and done that years ago….They can be a handful for sure…..I had to lay the leather to their hides a few times when they needed it…..They are all now in their mid to late 20's, but they remember…!!

That's all I have for now…Need to go out and water the bushes and plants…You guys stay cool…It's getting hot.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Sunny Arizona! Time for another weather report (or maybe a whining fit of rage?) from hellish concrete jungle sometimes called east valley of Phoenix. 

After tolerable (80-90F & 30-80% RH) start temperatures most mornings last week where I was able to sneak in a few morning hours of shop time before it hit 100F; this week the unconditioned garage shop is almost entirely off limits.










Was 108F in garage last night @10pm, overnight low was 90. Shop this morning was 94F & 45%RH before I opened the door and lost a couple degrees. Promptly decided was not in mood to deal with heat, and hit computer to complain. Rest of week is going to be bad. Over night lows are hovering 88-91F, and high temp is supposed to be 115F+; with forecasters posting heat index warnings, DUH!

And before you say it is dry heat; know that we keep getting random monsoon cloud bursts which pushes the humidity over 80% for several hours while we deal with 100+ degree temps. Local heat index after one cloud burst was supposedly 122F yesterday afternoon, despite temp of only 110F. Typical sauna and hot tub have lower temperatures!

The only good part is we have reached end of July, and these oppressive morning temperatures will diminish shortly after labor day. So only have to deal with closed shop for maybe 5-8 weeks. IDK, Sort of reminds me when I lived in Midwest and blizzard put several feet of snow between me and work shop for many weeks. [Would like to have some of that snow right about now.  ]

Sigh, Life is not all bad. Two weekends ago got to visit northern Arizona for the day as we moved my daughter's stuff to her new apartment. High was 75, and despite 80% RH and some light rain, I did not want to come home. 

Good luck building something in workshop, and stay cool.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They had been predicting temps in the 90's, but now they're calling for 87. It'll probably still be in the 90's.

Stay safe, dry and cool, y'all.


----------



## Bonka

It has been raining. We got 1.28'' in no time and now have a total of 1.41 in 90 min.The temp is +78 D and RH is 99%. Back lawn mowing postponed until ?.


----------



## 000

Vegas Weather…116 today, luckily only 12% humidity. 
Evaporative (swamp) coolers not doing so well in the shop.
It's like working in the swamp.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry when you get tired of that rain move it up my way. I'm always good for it. Especially in the winter, then it's snow. I like snow and lots of it!

It's 98 now. That is way to darn hot I don't care where you live!

So I think I've solve the problems for my friend and his screwy idea for a gaming table. Hopefully I get his project out of my shop tomorrow and can get back to doing the stuff I want. I seriously need to get after that toy box and my fishing rod cabinet. But on the other hand there's fish out there to be hooked and reloading to be done.
Sure sucks to be retired and have nothing to do but what you want to do.

My Best as always.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 80 today and should cool off a few dgrees for the next few they say.

Rick, good you got to visit with Bill and family. We are too far away, no one ever stops and visits here.

A busy day in the shop today. Finished up some groomsmens gifts for my boy today. Nearly done with 2 more bootjacks that will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hot in WW, at least by our standards, 93 today @33%.

Looks like I'm way, way behind. G-kids here. Nuf said, that should cover it. ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a nice comfortable 73° this morning with clear sky's here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today is projected to be 80°. They are predicting some T/S to rumble through the area today.

Welcome *Jbay*, I hope you can stay for a while. Nice folks here in this corner of the world. I went to your site and looked at some of your handiwork. Wow, I mean WOW! Nice wine cabinet.

*Burly Bob,* I like your comment, "Sure sucks to be retired and have nothing to do but what you want to do."

*CaptainKlutz*, I take it you don't like the heat! At least that's what it sounded like.

Boys, I made it through the day with the grand kids. Boy, at one point I think I was about to strangle one of them. I can't take little kids anymore except in small doses. Anyway I got through it and I slept hard last night. They totally wore me out yesterday. My wife didn't fair so well. She got stung by a black wasp trying to protect the littlest one. The wasp landed on his head and she tried to brush it away and it stung her instead.

Well, I'm gonna go enjoy the shop for a while before my bride decides we need to go someplace. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be a hot one today. Upwards of 97.

Everybody try and stay cool.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool morning here. Started in the 50s after a little rain shower early. Only going to 80° today and in the low to mid 70s for the next couple days. I am enjoying this weather.


----------



## Bonka

It's cool for NE FL. 87 d, RH 83%. I got the back yard mowed and waked. Pulled up the green beans and the tomatoes will be next.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a nice cool start to today's weather….It was 68 at coffee time, with clabbered over skies, and a threat of rain later today (?)....It's now 82 with the humidity at 62%....Being clabbered over, it'll hold the temps down somewhat….The high will be 87 at one point, then start falling as the day wears on….Around 6:00 or so they are predicting a 40% chance of rain for a few hours…Sure hope we get it, as it's getting dry around here…..

Don….I feel your pain….I'm the same way with small kids….My tolerance level has dropped severely as I got older….Not being used to them around sure racks on your nerves…..I've done been through that misery…don't need anymore agrivations…lol…!!!

Burly Bob….That's too hot to fish, and too hot for golf….At least around here it would be…I can't take that heat like I used to when I was 30-40 years old….maybe 50….!!!

Welcome new posters to the weather channel….Come back when you can….We're all about having a good time….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. A welcome cooldown from the mid 90's of a few days ago. Still no snow, no rain and I haven't won the lottery. A man just can't catch a break around here.

Stay safe, dry,dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang. Short post for now. Had a nice fishing trip and a great meetup with Rick. What a nice shop that guy has. His boat is in an air conditioned Bay. He might live his boat. Rick gave us some great info and it led to some great fish. Maybe one of these times I can get Rick out in his boat and fish with him. I did get some pictures. Rick, dad and me. Sean took the picture.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you guys meeting up. Nice bass there Bill. Sure hope your boys caught a bunch as well.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was cooler and less humid, though a bit breezy. Overall, very pleasant weather. Looks like we have a stretch of around 80° days coming up.

Bill, it looks like you all had a great visit with Rick and a great time on the lake.

Not too much progress in the shop. With the family coming in today for my B-I-L's funeral tomorrow, I wanted to keep the fumes away until they head back home. When they leave, they will leave our 6 year old grandson, Parker, behind to stay with us for a week or so. As I too have only so much capacity for yungins these days, it will be an interesting week. Stay tuned 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weatherman promises that it will clear up later this morning. The current temp is 64 heading to 76.

I just wanted to jump on and say that is a nice picture of the *Rick, FF Bill* and Dad. It's good to see you guys was able to meet up.

*Dawson Bob*, The national weather people claim that it's getting warm for you guys down there in that corner of the US. But, your weather report doesn't agree with theirs. Hmmmm! They can't be wrong, can they? LOL

I'm outta here guys, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only Sean went with me. He hooked a gar of all things on the first day. He loved it, but I was happy when it broke the line at the boat. Only lost a jig and I didn't have to unhook the toothed bastard. The second day he caught a bunch of bluegill and a smallie. He loved that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At my usual coffee time, it was 67, nice cool morning….Plenty of sun, a breeze at 3 mph, and the humidity is up there at 76%....that makes it really sticky when your outside…...!!! They say a high of 90, but then the weather says 87…..who to believe…? The rain that supposed to come in last night didn't make it….Oh well….Now they are saying it's gonna rain Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, with cooler temps…..We'll see if that pans out….!!

Bill…..Thanks for the nice comments on my shop….It was a pleasure to meet you and your dad….It was a good meal and visiting for a bout 2 hours while we looked over the lake map to check out some possible spots for you guys to fish….Glad it paid off for you…..If I can ever get back to fishing, I would like for you to come back and fish with me….I'll show you some "exotic" places where I like to fish…..lol…!! I have one "big fish area", but it's a secret….!!! That's a nice smallie you caught, and a good picture of you and your son…We didn't talk about your milling operation, but that's a conversion for another time….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm surprised you didn't get rain Rick. It started raining right after we left Gainesville and rained all the way home. My dad was asking about meeting up with you again and copying all of your notes off of your map. He's excited about trying new areas. Don't be surprised if he calls you and wants to meet for dinner.


----------



## BurlyBob

IT's gonna be another hot one. NOAA says 92, weather channel says 95. Looks like it's going to stays that way till the middle of next week.

Like the rest of you I'm going to be visited by the grandson and their folks this evening. It's very doubtful that they stay thru Sunday. Probably all packed up by 5pm tomorrow night. Seems I'm not very good company.

I need to mow the lawn but with this heat thing I'm going to let it get real shaggy for another week. No fishing till next weekend when it's cooler. Even the garage gets to hot around noon.

Ya'll try and stay cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

We did get a little sprinkle shower, but it didn't amount to much….They said we were going to, but it never happened….Tell your dad I'd be happy to meet with him and he can copy the notes I made on my map….I might even let him in on my big fish area…..!!! I can't tell you though…..You'll go catch them all…..)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll let him know Rick. I imagine they will be down in the next few weeks. I'll give him your phone number. He doesn't text, so expect a phone call.


----------



## Bonka

Heat index 107.4. I pulled up the bean and tomato plants. We have had very poor results with tomatoes the last few years, both summer and winter. We used to get bumper crops. We have used different types but still small yields and small tomatoes. So we are not going to bother with them again.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Ya'll, and a great big howdy from over here in the cactus patch where the weather man has let it cool down to 107° today … Had a couple of record breaking days for this time of the year … Just plain hot … 
my daughter and son both came down from Seattle to visit for a few days, They didn't kill each other, and it was a very pleasant visit.
I got an order for 20 kitchen squirrels turned out and ready for delivery, so that is an accomplishment. The Esty store is doing nothing, so I think it will close and try again another day with a new strategy …

Well, ya'll be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees are what they've predicted for today, here in San Diego today. It passed that awhile ago, and went to 86. Dropped to 84 now, with 64 percent humidity.

Don. Yes there are high temperatures for most of this area, but I live on the coast. The Pacific Ocean keeps it a little cooler along the coast.

Stay safe, dry and cool, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is a kitchen squirrel?


----------



## dawsonbob

I second Bill's question: what is a kitchen squirrel?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice 76° day here so far. May get a couple more degrees in a bit. Should be the same for the next couple days.

Not doing much today. No fires to help with and no major projects to get done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm shocked Mark. Level 5 and you've got nowhere to go? Missouri has 2 crews in OR on the Sugar Pine Fire?


----------



## Festus56

We are first on the callout list for our part of the state. Just no fires around here. Plenty of other trucks closer to where the fires are I guess.


----------



## dawsonbob

Did I say a high of 81 earlier? How about 92 so far, as I sit here wondering what a kitchen squirrel might be.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Kitchen Squirrel?

Besides the furry friend that steals food from bird feeder outside kitchen window, 
I have seen 3 uses of name 'kitchen squirrel':

1) One is spoon used to scoop rice from rice cooker, made popular in Korea, usually molded plastic? for non-stick, with handle that sort of looks like a squirrel, but I have seen carved wooden versions while visiting S. Korea.

2) Wooden oven stick? used to push/pull pans from oven. Squirrel profile shaped, use the hook on head of squirrel to lift pot lids, or grab handles. My aunt in Georgia had several in her kitchen.

3) Squirrel shaped cutting board.?

More I think about it, more curious I get which one Grumpymike is making? 

Weather report? oh yea:

Like Grumpy Said, Cactus patch was slightly cooler today than original 110F+ forecast. Morning low was only 88F, due some clouds. But of course humidity is little higher too. I actually spent some time in shop this morning collecting/measuring wood for a potential new project this morning. Like always, had to stop when my internal temp sensors says it feels like 100F, which due humidity lately is ~95 on thermometer. 
Some one suggested I dislike heat? 
Can tolerate heat reasonably well, but when garage temp approaches that of typical hot tub (and Doctor recommends maximum of 30 minutes in hot tub); alarms in my brain go off to get out heat.
What I dislike is not having a break from heat. Having an overnight low below 80 degrees provides a huge relief from oppressive summer heat in AZ. Trouble is, overnight lows in July/August are usually 85-90F. Which severely limits amount to time in morning before it gets too hot to think straight, or use sharp tools safely. This limit on shop time gets old and makes you grumpy, just like me.

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Add me to inquiring minds want to know. What is a kitchen squirrel? One of those wood things used to pull oven racks out?

So you all know how I get all this free wood cutoffs and trims from my cabinet friend. Well I came up with a decent idea to use them up. I was this young lady on YouTube make segmented round boxes using a bandsaw circle cutting jig. So I built one, Sort of swirly combination of every one I could find here at LJ's and Youtube.
After a crap load of strip glue ups I went to cutting circle bands. So I have 5 sort of 12" plus square glue ups.
I spaced my circle bands at 5/8" till I got down to the last 2 or 3 and went to 1/2". I ended up with 7 circle bands.
Glued them back together, sanded nice and smooth. Now I get to glue up pieces for the big ones and use up smaller pieces for bottoms and maybe a few tops. I'm amazed how much wood I've burned thru so far. I don't have any varnished yet. I've just sprayed them with water and the results are pretty darn nice. I'll post them once I get them done. Some of you guys might like to try this as well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, here is my version of the kitchen squirrel and it's used to push / pull the oven rack in or out so that you don't burn your (or the wife's) fingers.








And here is a bunch of 'em ready for the final finish of food safe shellac.









I've been making these for several years, the first version was a stick with the notches back in 1988 … as time went by there have been several versions and styles, but these are the most popular.

I resaw a 3/4 end cut into two 3/8 thick pieces at least 12" long and cut out the squirrel on the band saw, (I have a template I drew) depending on the length of cutoffs, I get Squirrels and rid of a bunch of scraps.


----------



## 000

How hot is it?









So hot, I bought bread at the store and when I got home it was toast…..
(I'm here all night)


----------



## Bonka

Damn jaby that looks like the summer weather when I lived in the Richland, WA area years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Grumpymike




----------



## Grumpymike

And besides being good for opening the oven, they are great for smacking the kids … and the hubby when he grabs a still warn cookie …


----------



## BurlyBob

So grumpy I was right. Do I win a prize? If your to cheap than just send me a pattern. I might make a few for presents.

Jbay that kinda heat just sucks the life out of anything. You are in serious need of a beer run!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Only made 85 in WW today. .8" of rain since May one. Hottest and driest records fall again.

I took the boyz to the range today. They are getting to where they are good shots ;-)

Jerry, I give up on toms too. It gets cool enough here at night it is hard to get them to set fruit before Aug 1, then they don't want to ripen, then they want to split, watering them everyday costs more than buying them in the grocery store and the latest seeds for my varieties don't have any flavor. Life sure was simple 40 years ago ;-) Drop the seeds in the ground, wait, pick, enjoy!

jbay, that looks too hot to me!

Hopefully the squirrel market picks up in the fall Grumpy. Probably too hot to bake now ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How hot is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hot, I bought bread at the store and when I got home it was toast…..
> (I m here all night)
> 
> - jbay


About here on the chart best I can tell.


----------



## Festus56

Had a wild hail storm come through this afternoon. Small pea size at our house but a lot of flooding in town. We got .75 in. of rain in 20 minutes here.

Not as bad as some places in WY and SD though. Spearfish SD where I lived for years lost all their hay crops and all the garden produce in the valley it sounds like. Lot of vehicle and building damage too.


----------



## Bonka

Festus, my uncle used to run the Meyer's Hereford Ranch in Spearfish. I shot my first deer when I was ten in 1953 in the hills just south of there.
The ranch had 3-4 camels there @ all times as Joseph Meyer operated the Passion Play in town during the summer.
One had to give the beasts wide berth as the would spit on you.
It is +73 d, 99% RH with more rain due today and a predicted high of 93 d. The heat and the humidity slam one in the face when the door is opened.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here early. Almost to cool to sit outside and have coffee. Not used to that. Going to get to the low 80's later. Just fine with me.

Jerry I should know your uncle but drawing a blank on the name. Maybe after he was there but used to have coffee occasionally with the guy who had been there a long time in the mid 70"s. Things sure have changed since then for sure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 74 at my usual coffee time, with clear bright skies, a slight breeze, and the humidity was at 65%....The high for today will reach 88…..But now we have clouds moving in, and the chance of rain, but more chance tomorrow and Monday….We'll see if it happens…..Sure hope so, as my weeds are getting mighty dry….!!

From the looks of everyone's reports, it's just plain hot everywhere….I don't know how you guys live in that 105- 115 degree heat….I figure it's dry heat, but it's still hot no matter how you look at it….!! You guys are funny with the squirrels…...I have a bunch of them suckers running around my place, and I shoot some every now and then…..Down South we call them "tree rats".....Maybe up North too….Don't know…..!! I hate them suckers…..!! 
Guys, we're working on 2,000 post for the second half of our thread…..That means we'll have a little over 12,000 post on the weather channel….Hard to believe we made it this far….It's all because of you guys and your dedication to the thread….mainly it's because we just like to yack, jaw, flap our gums, and post pictures…..)...Whatever the reason, I'm glad you're all here, and staying with it…..!!! It's always interesting to know the weather around y'all's neck of the woods….Hot or cold…..rain or dry…..!!

I think I'll hit the shop now….Gonna try and make a miter sled for picture frames….I had one, but gave it to my son some years back…...!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it w as about 65 this morn and is 82 now. Chance of rain for the next few days, just like Rick. We need some, but I don't want some. Gets in the way of things I need to do. I'm liking the long range forecast which has below average temps, I'm done with the heat. I've got some logs to pick up here and there and I certainly don't need it raining while I'm doing it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Never mind that it's already 80-it's still a lot cooler than the 92 we had yesterday.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mark, Sorry to hear about the hail. All the farmers and gardeners lost everything ;-( We didn't have hail enough to do much damage in southern Idaho when I was growing up on the farm. Except, the year I graduated from high school my best friend's dad was hit with a freak hail storm that destroyed all their crops. It put them out of the farming business. My Grandma in Iowa had a hail stone the side of a baseball in her freezer for many years.

It gets down to 60 or a fuzz below at night. Cools the house off. We missed 90 by a couple degrees yesterday. Headed up into low 90s for the next couple days.

Jerry, My uncle raised Herefords too. He was the next place south of us.. Past him there was nothing but sagebrush until you got to the Snake river in those days. Now they have a bunch of irrigated circles up there. Dad did dairy so I had to take a horse to unc's when I wanted to play cowboy. One day I decided to practice roping when dad was gone to town. I got all saddled up and ready to go. When I got to the calf pen, it wasn't big enough to practice roping. I didn't dare let a few out into the pasture. Chasing them would have run them right through the 2 strand barbwire fence ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

It made it to 94. The kids came and left within 3 hours. The wife was a bit disappointed She didn't get more time with the boys.

Mark there was a wheat rancher I worked for as a kid. He had one year where his entire crop was hailed out. He got a 100% insurance settlement. The prices were pretty decent that year as I recall. He laughed about that to his dying day. Said that was his best year ever.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a picture perfect day. Mostly sunny, mid 70's, low humidity and just a light breeze.

My son and his family -1 left for home this morning. We are keeping our grandson for a week or so. We should have good weather for most of his visit.

I got the 2nd coat of finish on the cabinet tops (finally). They are drying much better then the first coat now that humidity is down. Will try and get the last coat on tonight. Though the munchkin is already wearing me out.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I saw some burned wheat fields in OR on the news. Not sure quite where. Looked like they had been combined already in the aerial footage. I suppose they have crop insurance. Every time I drive through eastern WA and OR I wonder how they keep them from burning right next to the freeways?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, There's been a pretty big range fire near The Dalles. It's been moving east and even managed to jump the Deschutes River. It's in the next county west of where I grew up. Apparently a fellow in a piece of equipment died trying to fight the fire. You know the wind in that country. It was called the Substaion fire and last I knew it was close to 80,00 acres. Guess there's another much closer to The Dalles but it's much smaller for now, under 20,000 acres. On the up side most of the wheat that far north should all have been harvested by now. Further south and higher up where I grew up the wheat harvest still has a week or three before it's done. Fire is always a big danger.


----------



## Bonka

It's the usual hot and humid in NE FL. Susan and I headed South of here to farming /ranching country. I took my DSLR along and we stopped at the end of a country road and Susan made a find. An old house all but buried in the trees. It was hard to get through the brambles to see it. I was a substantial structure fallen into ruin. I was able to photograph one forlorn item that said it all about what was probably a lively family home.

FOREVER SILENT


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a sunny and cool start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 68° with a high expected to reach 81°.

My wife and I went on a long road trip yesterday and put on about 400 miles on the new truck. My wife and I started out at 9 am and traveled to East Jordan, MI. It's a town on the Lake Michigan side of the state almost to the top of Michigan just short of the Big Mac. We went there for my brothers memorial service. We had a nice send off for my brother. After the service, we had lunch with my nephew and then traveled to the other eastern side of the state to our old stomping grounds and met up with some of our friends. We didn't get home until late last night, close to 9 pm. It was a long day being cooped up in that truck but, it was a nice trip.

Boy, you guys sure yakked it up a lot. From oven squirrels to old houses, and everything in between, including but, not limited to; temperatures to fires to fishing. You guys were busy for the last couple of days. But, it was darn nice reading about y'all's experiences. It took me almost an hour trying to catch up. LOL

I've some things in the shop to catch up on so, while it's still nice outside, I'm going out to do something. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool morning. About 57° early and should only get to 80° they say.. Maybe even a chance of a small shower again also. Nice to work in the shop with the doors open instead of the AC.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

Not much going on around my neck of the woods….It was 67 early on at java time, with heavy, heavy cloud cover…lots of clabber….! it's supposed to rain any minute, but no signs yet…..The high will only get to 78…I'll take that any day of the week….We do have a 40%--80% chance of the wet stuff, nut nada yet…..!!

I didn't make it to the shop like I planned to yesterday….I had a serious back attack, but thought I would get over it to get in the shop, but that didn't pan out….I spent more time down than up….Oh well…..there's no hurry….Talking to my son, and he wants me to make him a drill / charging station like mine…..My d-I-l wants a pizza paddle…. I have no idea what that's about, but I'll see what I can come up with….

Jerry…..That's a really neat picture of that old pi-annie and house….I like going to places like that with our metal detectors and looking for treasures…..But if we only find a couple of pennies, that's o.k. too….Haven't been able to metal detect in a long time, due to health issues….Maybe some day we'll get back to doing it….The best time to metal detect is in the fall and winter when everything has turned brown and laid by…..and the weather is cooler, so it's a good time to be out and about…..!!

Don…..Sounds like you put several miles on that new ride….Sorry it had to be that kind of trip, but you and the wife got to see family members, and spend some time with them…..and see your friends….Maybe when my wife retires we can do some things like that….if I'm able to…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. At least that was the call. Right now it's 88 and climbing: so much for the predicted weather, right?

Jerry. Nice shot, and a good choice of b&w. Wouldn't be nearly as nice in color.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don…..new truck? Did I miss something?
It's raining. Just finished putting carpet tiles in basement bedroom.
Worked with my log loading device, but proved that the little winch does not cut the mustard. Tomorrow I will go buy a much bigger winch.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming up today. Mid 90's Headed to triple digits tomorrow. I'm kind of missing all that snow from a year a or two back.

Bill would I ever love to meet you in Iowa and put your milling operation to work. Sadly it's just not cost effective enough for me to travel back there to log, mill and haul wood back here. Though anything I did build would have great family historical value. You know what else sucks, the amazingly low prices you folks have for hard woods in the east and mid west. That's one of the very few things I envy about you folks there. The weather, humidity and storms are what really turn me off.

Darn Rick you are having a really tough string of luck. You need to get healed up and kill some worms on that boat of yours. I'm hoping to do so later in the week. I might even break out the smoker and do up a bunch of those trout. I'm thinking I need to make room in the freezer for my cow elk in Oct. I sure hope I can knock one down close to a road. A easy down hill drag would be great. If not guess I'll just have to bone it out on a hill side and pack it home. Not like I haven't done that before. Do you know how great elk burger mixed w/10% smoked bacon tastes? It's so darn good, makes you want to smack yer grandma! Trust me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be fun BBob. Alas, my mill is not mobile. I'd have to bring logs home, mill them and bring them back to you in Iowa. Even less cost effective. Maybe I can talk cindy into letting me bring your lumber to you in OR. Then we could go catch some mountain trout. I love trout fishing. The trip would be tax deductible!


----------



## Bonka

dawsonbob;Thank you. B&W is my favorite. I learned to love it in the dark room.
We had a down pour of 2.36'' in no time and it is still raining at a slow steady rate. 74 d, breeze @ 6 mph.
I would like to get the lawn mowed but things need to dry out first . I have to have it mowed by Wed. as I have cataract surgery Thurs. Maybe night driving will be OK again. I had the left one done a few years ago.
As Dad said, "The older I get the better I used to be."


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, no matter how you slice it. I honestly can't figure out how to make that Iowa wood cost effective. Guess My Mom will just have to sell that piece of ground and enjoy the money. My buddy with the cabinet shop can get me Black walnut at $9 a board foot or thereabouts. It's pretty hard to justify the cost of moving all that lumber halfway across the country at that price.


----------



## Festus56

BBob walnut was $9.90 here for quite awhile but now it is up to $12.00 Crazy high prices.

I was bored early yesterday so I decided to build a piano.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, you did a fine job with that. Cutting boards can be addictive for a while.

It's a 67 deg wet morning and promises to be a 75 deg wet day. Heading out to get a new winch at harbor freight soon. Then I have to figure out how I'm gonna attach it to trailer. I don't want it permanent and I don't want brackets in the way when the winch is off.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark that is pretty darn cool.

Jerry as I've said before you a very accomplished photographer.

Headed to 100 today and tomorrow. I get to help some friends move my neighbor into assisted living today. She 96 and has fallen several times. Not sure how much longer she's going to be around. A super lady nonetheless.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice and cool 59° this morning and warming up to the mid 80's today. Then in the 90's for a few days.

That cutting board has been on my list for some time. Just wanted to see if I could make it end grain and have it look close to a piano. If my tablesaw was tuned up would be easier. Have problems with the play in the arbor.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Like Bill in Mo, it was 68 at java time, and then it started showering some….It has quit for now, but more on the way….Very dark and clabbered , and the threat of more rain…soon…The high will be 78, and rain is forecast also for later today and Tuesday…..

Bill…..If the new winch is made with a flat base, you might just use some heavy bolts, washers, and nuts to attach it to your trailer….Then when you don't want it on just remove it….If you're bolting it to the frame, it might work…But if you're bolting it just to wood, it could tear out with too much stress on it…Just a thought…..

Mark….That cutting board is beautiful….I really like it a lot….Could you make one for me….? My son plays the piano (both regular and electric) in the church band where they attend, and that would be a nice Christmas gift….I'll PM you about details later….!!

Burly Bob….That's really nice of you to help your neighbor lady get moved to an assisted living facility….At least she'll have someone there that can help her…..Been there…done that with kin folks….Much easier on them.

That's all I have for now….Just waiting on the rain to come now…..!! It's getting darker….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I had those same thoughts. Maybe put some steel under the deck to reenforce the wood deck or I may attach it to the front rail.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments guys. Rick I would be happy to make you one. At least Christmas is after fire season I hope.

Bill maybe mount the winch on a trailer hitch mount. Then put a receiver on the trailer. That way you could use it with your pickup also.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 partly cloudy degrees was the call for here in San Diego today. Since it's already 91 and climbing, who knows what it will actually be? Not the weather people, that's for sure.

Stay safe, dry and cool, y'all.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a hot today actually hit the century mark and is expected to the same tomorrow. Definitely not my type of temps. Might have to have a beer or three.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's weird BBob. It would normally be that here, but today we have a high of 76 forecasted. Maybe some rain though. Mid 90s back in the forecast for next week. Yuk.


----------



## Bonka

I'm freezing it is only 78 @0930. I'm mowing the lawn. I love the temp. but boy do I hate yard work.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little hazy this morning but still quite nice and cool here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 66° heading to 80°. The weatherman is projecting a little rain today and maybe even some T/S later but what do they know. They have been forecasting rain all this week and it hasn't shown up yet but, I'm not complaining.

I finished my live edge project and moved onto another. I've been wanting to put some doors on my workbench area since I built it this last spring. So, I began putting some doors on yesterday. I made them out of scrap lumber I've picked up at estate sales. I've probably got $10 wrapped up in them already. They are definitely dressing up the old shop. It's like adding a period to the end of a sentence.

*FF Bill*, yes, I bit the big one and went out and got myself a new truck. The old truck had too many issues with it and the family car had too many miles on it and was beginning to cost me money so we went into debt for one. I tried to upload some pictures but they were too big for this site. Anyways, I needed something to help bring home the lumber when I needed it. As soon as I figure out how to upload some pictures, I post them.

*Festus*, like all the others, I like your piano cutting board. You've got a great imagination.

Here is a little warning to you all. I received a nice hand plane in the mail the other day and it came all cleaned up and sharpen up. I'm not gonna mention names but, his initials start with* "Burly Bob"*. LOL When I opened the packing around the iron, I barely brushed by my arm and it scared me for life. Well, maybe not for life but, I did get a boo boo. So if you want your irons sharp, send them to Bob, he does nice work.









I'll be darned, I was able to upload something today.

Well, I'm about tapped out for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool out this morning but headed for 90° today and the next several they say.

Need to find another project to work on now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, at least I can do something right! I'm constantly hearing from folks I didn't think you could that.

Bill, It shouldn't be that hot here and it's headed to 100 again. Hopefully the last hot one of the year.

I'm working on a project that has got me pretty pumped up. I didn't have much hope for these looking like much.
But they are really beginning to get me turned on. These might turn into something pretty darn nice. Hoping to be able to post them in a day or three after some varnish.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. June has been hot enough, but usually, August and September are our hottest months. Gee, I can hardly wait.

Stay safe, dry and cool, y'all.


----------



## Bonka

It has remained cool all day. It is now 80 and has drizzled .04''. I got most of the yard mowed and will finish up tomorrow. My body said no. I'm so tired I'll have to sleep in two beds tonight.


----------



## Grumpymike

I was in Down town Phoenix today Yep it was hot


__
http://instagr.am/p/BLYenMgBdlZ/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

and a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW @ 85° F through slightly filtered sun due to a cooling on shore flow.

Good luck with the move BBob. Mom is 91, says she wants to stay home. She was a home health nurse. She says she has been around enough old people complaining about aches and pains ;-)

Grumpy, that is hot! for sure ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Plenty of rain has fallen around here the last 2 days….It really cools things down, and gives everything a good drank…..!! It has been in the low to mid 60's for the morning lows, and mid to upper 70'a for the highs….Plenty of clabber, no sun, and the humidity has been way up there….from 80's to 90+%......This morning was nice, and about 1:30 or so it came a down pour for about 2+ hours….Still looks like we might get even more tonight….Back to the low 90's to mid 90's from about Thrusday to next Thrusday….Ya-hoo….!!!!

I've been in the shop the last couple of days making a couple of projects…...a miter sled, and a couple of Skil saw guides for ripping 4' and 8' plywood down to manageable sizes…...!!! Still not done yet…Just have to go at a slow pace…I'm in no hurry….

Don…You need to learn to stay away from sharp objects….They can damage your epidermis, and other vital parts…..)...It's always good if you can blame others…..That's what I do….... "It wasn't my fault".....!!


----------



## BurlyBob

so guys here's some of the stuff I've been working on. Thought you might find it interesting. One thing I can honestly tell you. It sure burns up a bunch of scrap wood fast. So go forth and conquer.
://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/pcra880.jpg!ttps://s3.amazonaws.com/vs-l up a bunch f umberjocks.com/pcrabbm.jpg!


----------



## BurlyBob

This darn entry doesn't even show the finished projects. Maybe tomorrow.

My best Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have to cut into it like you would for a bandsaw box and then glue the cut back together.


----------



## Festus56

Those are cool BBob


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. Today was dry, but a bit humid, partly sunny, and around 80°.

We took our grandson to the zoo for the day. Had a great time with him. I was worried how Deb would do on her new (and also the old) hip, but she did really great. I know we walked at least a couple miles which is the most she has done in a day since her surgery 8 weeks ago.

Not much shop time this week, but it isn't going anywhere and I will get back at it soon enough.

Don - To help with posting photos, I found an app for my Android phone that will help you resize photos making it easier to upload them. It called photo and picture resizer. Ok, not too exciting of a name, but it works pretty good.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. My guess is that it will top 90.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day from an ugly Phoenix garage work shop.
Morning low was 89F, Shop was 92F before opening overhead door @ 6:30am, and it dropped to 90F. Heat index was already 99F due humidity from random monsoon rains. Temp is ONLY supposed to reach 105-107F rest of this week for high, but heat index high is over 115F for next 7 days. Monsoon humidity makes fans, or swamp cooler useless, and wood working fun is going to be very hard to find for another week.
Stay cool.
Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW @ about 80. Dropped into the high 50s last night. I only had 2 AC windows open a couple inches. Got the house down to 69. Good thing I didn't have it in normal summer cool down mode, my bride would have had the furnace on this morning. The Governor declared a statewide fire emergency, no rain in sight. Going to be cloudy and low 70s for a couple days. That might help a little???

Those circle boxes look good BBob.

DIL posted this on FB today ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Got up early and went to load up some free logs. I got one big silver maple that will make some neat slabs. The rest are elm and only about 6 feet long, but hopefully some nice slabs nonetheless. Used my log loader apparatus and it worked amazingly. Put that maple that was 13 feet long and 24 inch diameter no problem. The video is of one of the elm logs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a warm day at 90° and going to be warmer tomorrow. Not quite to AZ temps but is plenty hot for us. At least it is cooling down in the 60's at night so that helps.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a couple of killer hot days here. Didn't get much done except coat of varnish on two of those round boxes. I stayed inside in the AC. Tomorrow is suppose to be much cooler. Thank Goodness.


----------



## Bonka

77 d, 99% RH


Code:


0230. As usual the Bladder Monkey got me up.  I have to be

 the surgery center @0600. I am having cataract surgery. This is #2 and the eye I use to do photography.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's currently in the mid 60's and will only get to lower 70's due to some rain that came through. We had a good downpore yesterday late afternoon and again overnight.

Jerry - I hope your surgery goes well. Hopefully your new lense will not change your perspective in your photography. You have a great eye for it. I had both eyes done about a year and a half ago. I got the multi-focal lenses and are quite happy with them (except for the price). I rarely need readers.

I got a little time in the shop yesterday. Worked on the miter saw platform, but had to stop short due to a certain 6 year old who invaded my shop . At least I got some help vacuuming.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Bonka

Thanks Firewood. All went well and I'm still groggy. I'll turn that into an extra nap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Warming up again. Darn it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much happening here today. Just another hot day and no breeze. Going to be in the mid 90's but there is a 20% chance of showers so am assuming we will get all of the remaining 80%.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's almost noon here and only 81. What a relief from that oven yesterday. Another nice thing is that most of the smoke has cleared out for now. We're getting smoke fro those California fires and another to the west of us. The last few days you'd call the sky overcast it was so smoky. Working on those round boxes/bowls. i'll post a couple of photos later today.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It already hit 90 on my porch. Nuff said.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I pulled the trigger and posted a coupe of my segmented bowls on the project page. If you want to take a look to see the final result. I'm pretty darn pleased with so far. I'm making plans to make a few more sets and have a few ideas to simplify how to do them. Let me know what you think.

It only made it to 91 today. Definitely more tolerable.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Here it is almost 10:00, and I'm just getting on…..Piddled in the shop today re-doing a screw up I made on my miter sled…...It's just minor, but I was not pleased with the results of the first go around….So…I tore it down (or up) and started over…..Took me most of all day to get it right, but now it's finished, except for putting on the finish…..BLO…..Me and the spouse decided to go into town, grab a bite of supper, her to the beauty store, then on to buy some groceries…..Man am I wore down….!! The weather today: It was 68 at my java time this morning early, as I wanted to get an early start on the re-do….It was pretty sunny all day long, with some clouds moving in later in the afternoon….The high was 90, but it was 68 in the shop….so it was nice and cool in there….

Burly Bob….Those bowls look really great….I can't figure out how you do it, but the mix and match woods are beautiful…..You do really good work….Not what I would want to make, but hey, we all have our woodworking talents…..mine happens to be Shaker furniture and / or jigs and fixtures…...Keep up the good work, pal…..Those fish are still waiting on you to show up….!! I did take a look at your bowls…..Stellar job…!!

Jerry….Glad the cataract surgery went well, and hope you're feeling better….Hopefully it'll help with your eyesight….My eye doctor said I was near cataract surgery the last time I had my eyes checked…..I'm putting it off.

Mike in WI…..Good that you got a little shop time…..Some is better than none….Sounds like you had a good helper…..Be sure and pay him good….)...Glad to hear your spouse is coming along fine…..She's gaining on it…!!

Bill….It looks like you're the grand prize winner with the 2,000th post….You get an all expense paid fishing trip with yours truly…...When you can make it…..but the fishing trip is free…you have to pay your own expenses down and back home…...)......

Mark….Stay cool as you can, and find something to do in the shop….Laying around will make you old and feeble…..just ask me….I can attest to that….But…..."I'm back".....!!

dawson Bob….Don't get too hot sittin' out on the porch…..With those temps there, that's a scorcher….!!

That's it until next….Later, y'all….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today got to 81° even though they said low 70's for the high. Humidity is on the rise too.

Took our grandson to Retzner Nature center for a short walk in the woods, then to a couple of parks down by the lake. For those who aren't from around here, that means the shores of Lake Michigan. Let him splash around until a wave almost knocked him down and yeah, the water is still cold even in early August. It was a nice day all around.

Rick - glad you got your sled fixed. When is the big reveal?

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Bonka

Rick; This is #2 for me. The vision is blurry but will resolve. I will need new glasses down stream. It is the easiest surgery I have ever had. The Dr who did both of mine does them in about 10 min. I went in


Code:


 0700 and was home by 0810.  We had to be there to do 20 min. of paper work

 0600. Then it was put on a gown over my clothes, get an IV, EKG and 02 hooked up and wait. They announced he was in the house @ 0645 and the rest is history.
I hope that helps you to get it done. I will be able to see all of my WW flaws better and see things through the camera view finder more clearly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, it's only going to get to 83 today. What a change!
Hey Rick, don't wait on that cataract surgery. I found it a life changer. I had both eyes done at 49 and what a difference it has made in my life. I had to wear glasses since I was a freshman in high school. The following morning I took a drive around the foothills and was totally blown away. Those dark blobs on the foothills, actually
looked like trees. I could even wake in the morning and read the alarm clock. So I have to wear readers, a very small trade off. It is a little tough to sight down a pistol or rifle barrel though. Another small issue.

Headed out to finish up some of those bowls. They turned out to be a great project to use up scrap wood. Looks like I'll have all my Christmas presents done in a month or so.

Have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bit cooler here this morning. I like it. Like BBob's weather it is only going to the mid 80's and cooler for the weekend.

Had a couple 300 plus acre grass fires within a few miles of town yesterday after a t-storm storm came through without any rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. There's not a single patch of snow on the ground.

BBob, those are some really nice bowls. It must take awhile to make one.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, i will take you up on that offer.


----------



## BurlyBob

D Bob, They do. Lots of gluing and sanding. I am finding that the results are really worth the effort. I have plans to built several more.


----------



## Festus56

BBob do you have any more pictures of your circle cutting jig? I think I understand how it works except for locking the pivot point at the right distance. I like your idea.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay, Mark here's the photos you asked for although they loaded up screwy and out of order. I use a threaded insert in the front of the jig to align the center line of the pivot point with the back of the gullet. I use the squeeze clamp to hold the jig in place after pushing the piece into the blade and begin turning it. I also put a threaded insert and thumb screw in the bottom of the jig to hold the slider in place. this isn't a real fancy jig but it seems to work okay. I have found that taking it slow and easy at the end of the circle cut you can get a very nice smooth round cut. I was pushing to fast at the end getting a nub. IF any of you want I can post a couple of cuts and circle cuts. It's really quite simple once you play around with it. I've got around a dozen practice pieces laying around getting in the way. It kind a fun seeing how easy they come out, almost to much fun! Hope this helps. My band saw is an Atlas that was made in '63 or '64. It's really nothing special but it gets the job done. When it dies I'm buying a Powermatic 14" with a riser block.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool evening, night and morning here. Had a nice shower yesterday (about 1/2") and cooled off to the upper 50's overnight. Up to 80° today and in the 70's tomorrow.

Thanks for the pictures Bob. Going to see what parts in my shop want to be a jig today. Have some lasering to do and finish so plenty of time to play.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Bbob, I'm impressed with the circle cutting jig, it is now on the bucket list. ... how do you do the first cut or the entry cut?? on my jig I have to free hand into the circle and then locate the center .. a real pain for sure, but it appears that you have a better way.

Weather here? Hell has moved to the surface and located right here in the valley, hot, hot, hot … Had a couple of terrific wind storms with lots of wind damage in the area … put lots of trash in my pool and caused about a three hour cleaning … and as I was working on it I kept telling myself "Ain't no work to having a nice pool" ... lots of trees down but most of them are Palo Verde (Spanish for green bush) ... not worth anything in woodworking.

Be safe out there, and be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Mike here's some photos how I make a cut. I start with the diameter figured and set the slide bar with the thumb screw on the under side.. I drill a 1/8" hole in the piece to be cut and set it on the pin. Now the pin is a very high tech precision piece very carefully engineered piece. I took a brad cut the top rounded it off and epoxyed into a hole I drilled in the slide bar. Now here's another very complicated process. I eyeball where the piece will be closest to the outside edge of the circle. I line that up with the blade, pull the jig back from the blade, get the piece positioned and slide the entire jig towards the saw blade. I start the cut and when the jig comes to stop against the saw table I use the squeeze clamp to hold it in place. That's when I start turning the work piece to make the circle. I'm sorry but I couldn't get the photos loaded of the annoying little nub that occurs near the end of the cut. My camera takes to big of a photo. We can only load 4mb photos here. I've found that at the end of the cut, just take it slow and let the blade cut at it's leisure and you get a fairly decent circle. I'm still trying to figure out how to get more photos loaded onto an email for Bill and Mark. I'm not a computer nerd so it's hard for me. Mike Pm me your email address and I'll add you to the list. Maybe I can get my daughter to help me figure that out.


















































































Boy a bunch of you guys are really interested in this jig and how I work it. Sure hope this helps! You guys put your heads together I bet you all come up with something far better. One thing I know for certain, have a piece of material on both sides of the saw blade to avoid excessive tear out. Also remember to unscrew the thumb screw on the slide bar. It tends to tear up the bottom when you pull it out.
My Best,
Bob

Hey another thing I've forgotten to mention. If you pull the slide bar out and insert the other end you can make a really big a$$ circle. I think I can reach over 50 inches with mine, but why?


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon everyone. Turned hot here today (for us anyway). Will get to 90° with high humidity today and tomorrow.

Our grandson got homesick, so we packed him up and brought him home to Crandon, WI a day early. A little cooler here then back home but still in the 80's. It was great having him for the week, but I think Nana and I will appreciate the rest 

BBob - Nice circle cutting jig. I've thought of building one, but haven't had a big need as of yet. I guess I can save more of my little scraps and start building bowls like yours.

Rick - If you have cataracts that are ready for fixing, I say go for it sooner then later. I had mine done a year and a half ago and it was awesome. I had them done about a month apart. The difference in color and brightness was amazing. I got the multi-focal lenses and hardly ever wear readers. I've worn glasses since 4th grade and it is awesome not needing them anymore.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Again….I spent the better part of a day working the wood, and chronicalling a lot of my projects….I keep a record book with diminisions and drawings of all my projects that I build….mainly for reference, and if I need /have to build another one, I'll have all the information and pictures to build it….Done this for years, and it's paid off a few times….!!! Now I'm working on a skil saw sled, plywood crosscut sled, or whatever you want to call it…Mainly for crosscutting 4' x 8' sheet goods down to manageable size so I can cut them on the table saw…..!!!

It was 70 at my wake up and coffee time, with plenty of sun, no rain, and a slight breeze….It got up to 91 outside, but inside the shop it was much, much cooler…..I quit at my normal nap taking time, and I lay up in the cool just like a hog….. That's been my routine for 30+ years….Even at kinfolks' houses, I do the same thing….

Burly Bob…..That circle cutting jig you made is really neat, and it looks like it works like a charm, but it's just way over my head…..I like simple….That's why I built the one I have…..It's easy to use, especially with a hard head like me….And I'm too lazy to try and figure out rocket science…..) So I made this one a while back….Ya'll may or may not remember it…..3/4" ply. T track, and hardwood stop on the bottom to butt up against the table….

Mike….I'm not quite ready for the surgery yet…..But the doctor said it wouldn't be too much longer prolly till I'll need it…Right now my vision is ok…Just have to wear specs to see anything up close….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

so Mark, Mike, Bill, anyone want me to try and send you a personal video shoot me an email and I'll force my daughter to help me! Trust me that will be no easy task. But for you folks I'll get it done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, it's not hard at all to have a YouTube account and load videos on YouTube. I have mine set up so that only people I give the link to can see it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It got up to 91 here in Branson today. We got here about 2 this afternoon. Will be here for 9 days. No duck rides for us.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill you might be very right about that but I'm gonna be a real stick in the mud. I don't want to even get close to getting pulled into all that stuff. I'm opposed to such things, I've only sent 4 text messages in my life. I don't respond to any that are sent to me. My family knows that and they don't bother me. The way I see it, if it's important enough to contact me can just as well call and we'll talk. As a result very few people call me. Guess they got nothing I need to hear about! It might seem a little unsociable, but it seems to work for me. They don't bother me with B.S. and I don't bother them at all. Now if I could just put a stop to all these telemarketer calls life would be a wonderful thing.

Wow, it's getting grey out side and looks like rain. Keep your fingers crossed. We could really use a little rain.


----------



## Firewood

BBob - I just realized you have the same bandsaw I had. It was my F-I-L's. It sat in my basement for nearly 20 years before I started woodworking more seriously. Then I tore it down completely and rebuilt it. I didn't paint it but gave it a good scrubbing with some strong detergent. It actually came out pretty good. New tires and bearings and a Kreg fence and it did ok. It had a bit of a rough cut I could never figure out Ijust passed it down to my B-I-L so it would stay in the family. It did a decent job given it's size, but I wanted something a little bigger so got the Rikon 10-326.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW about 80. Going to warm up this next week they say.

Boxes look great BBob, so does the jig.

Looks like everyone is in the swing of things ;-) Good idea to stay off those Ducks Bill. I never did like the looks of them. Seemed like a disaster looking for a site.

From the looks of the weather on the east coast and NE, good thing we went last year!

OOps! almost forgot Congrats on Top 3 BBob!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was rather cool this morning at coffee time….It was 69 with plenty of sun, and a little breeze….It's now 79 with the same conditions, and the high will be 92..The humidity is up there at 75%, so it's gonna be another hot one today….As soon as I get another cup of java I'm heading to the shop to do some more writing and drawing…...

Bill…..Hope you're having.. going to have a nice vacation up in Branson…..If you see one of them ducks, shoot it….)....And…when and if I get back to fishing (?) I'd like for us to take a trip out on the lake…Just don't know when that will be with the back trouble I'm having…I keep putting off surgery, but I may have to give in…..!! And….when your dad calls me, have him to leave a voice mail in case I miss his call so I can call him back…..!!

BurlyBob…..I too forgot to congratulate you on making the Top 3…..Those bowls are really exceptional, and the circle cutting jig works great…You do excellent work on all your projects….It's great being retired ain't it…?

That's all I have for now….you guys stay cool and don't over heat…!! The weather is turning nasty hot…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Rick and yes it is good to be retired.

It's headed to the high 80's today and then it's really warming up in the middle of the week. Last night we had one heck of a cloud burst here. I bet it last a good half hour and drop a bunch of rain.

Looks like I've got a week of woodworking left for a while. Got to get some serious reloading and bullet casting done. That should take me about 2-3 weeks.

Get out and enjoy the day.


----------



## Bonka

Heat index is 108.3. I'm staying in and watching the "Mr. Ed" marathon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day! 
Another death defying day in Phoenix expected.

Shop was only 85F @ 5:30am, humidity is above normal, so it feels only 88F, if you believe forecasters? 
Heading for high of 111F today.

Managed to survive hour of yard work to start day. Blasted monsoon rains nicely watered my gravel yard during last week, and it suddenly become full of weeds that needed attention before HOA Nazi complain.
Also spent couple hours in shop working on some aluminum brackets to mount a Wixey gauge to my recently rebuilt 15" planer. By 8:30am thermometer was already showing 96F, was drenched with sweat, and since I needed some hardware from store decided my shop time was done for day. 

Next few days will continue to be widely scattered HELL. 
BUT - Forecast predicts slight cool off end of this upcoming week, of course with daily rain showers. 
Dare I say, there is even hope for morning low of 79F in 8-10 days? Woo hoo, can not wait for some cooler mornings. My brain starts to get slow when shop temp crosses the 100F mark, so cooler morning means more shop time!

Stay safe, cool, and of course - sober if you have to drive or use power tools.

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I think Mom and dad are coming down around August 13.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of hotter later on.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wow! CaptainKlutz, that makes me really appreciate another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW headed to about 88° F and 50%. Here it is noon and we are at 73. It will drop into the high 50s tonight. Too bad tomato growers, you really do not stand much of a chance without a lot of work covering them every night ;-) I would have though you would be hotter than here DBob. It must be that gentle ocean breeze cooling you off a bit, eh?

Our daughter just bought a house. She has a motor home so the number priority was no Nazi HOA to prevent it at on her property. I recently found out the adjacent city, Federal Way, has a no RV Nazi policy. ;-( Too bad they do not expand it to criminal activity, their nick name is Felony Way!

Gosh BBob, that reloading sounds like a commercial scale venture ;-)

Today I'm thinking about what to say in my 3 minutes of fame and city council meeting tomorrow night. The local fire marshal does not seem to believe propane will pool on the ground and be a hazard if it is blocked by concrete and earth berms. I'm beginning to think FEMA should refuse disaster aid in areas where developers and city officials policies and practices dramatically increase property loss and fatalities ;-( This year we celebrate the ultimate risk denial, the Spanish Flu of 1918 ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A rather cool day here with a little rain shower this afternoon. A high of 74° and now down to 60°. Was a nice change to mow the lawn without sweating.

Almost done with my circle cutting jig. I went with a design similar to BBob's. Impressed how sweet they work after my few temporary ones I have used. Our Granddaughter thought it was pretty cool that she got my practice wheels when I was done. Gave it a coat of stain and will put some clear finish on tomorrow and hopefully have pictures.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 53° this morning and headed for 80°. Last cooler day for awhile they say.

Had a snowstorm on Beartooth Pass yesterday. Only about 80 miles south of us. It is around the 11,000 ft. elevation at the top of the world they call it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 very sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We're looking at mid 90s towards the end of the week.

Mark. It's hot and dry enough that there's not even snow on Mt. Whitney (14,505 ft).

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE didn't get 88 yesterday, maybe 82. They are claiming hotter here too. I hope they miss their highs again ;-) Still less than an inch since May 1. Normal is nearly 5".

WE had a wildfire on a hillside a couple miles away. They told everyone to get ready to evacuate, but the FD got it under control. Fortunately an older development was in the line of fire rather than a new one with houses 10 or 15 feet apart.


----------



## BurlyBob

It finally hit 91 here and a little smoke in the air.

Got the bottoms glued on the last of those bowls. Tomorrow I brand the bottoms and start varnishing them. Decided to spend the rest of the morning making buckshot. I've got a mold to make #4 and 00 buckshot. It's been sitting around collecting dust for far to long.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They missed it ;-) Only 81 today ;-)

I see on the news the NW is not kind to out of area recreationalists. (Not sure that is a word) Lady from China was alone near Mt Rainier, tried to cross a river where the bridge was washed out and unfortunately, she drown. She was up there alone to boot!

A fellow from NY died hiking with a couple friends. They didn't say if he fell, but probably did. There was another too, but I don't recall the cause.

Washed the rest of the 5th wheel and waxed some. Maybe the dirt will come off easier next time. The permanent wax they put on when it was new has worked well for a decade ;-) One of the few new vehicle threatens that was not a scam.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed up to the lake to play in the boat for an hour or 2. Suppose to hit 96 today, maybe 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool morning here but headed for 90° and more for a few days. Was in the upper 50's early. Felt nice.

Enjoy the lake BBob while it is cool. Catch a bunch of fish while you are there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw some nice fish today…at Bass Pro. Huge alligator gar and some trout and bass and blue gill and a few catfish.
No fishing for me, but maybe in a day or two.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob, y'all have fun now, hear?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all. Crap o'Dear. The water at the lake was so low we couldn't put our boat in. They are dropping the water so fast for irrigation I bet it gets down another 50+ feet in a month or so. We fished from the bank for a couple of hours and snagged 8 or 9 trout. I've got them in the brine headed for the smoker tomorrow afternoon. Wouldn't you know it I got stung by a bee. Not the worst ever but annoying enough. I been watching yellow jackets screwing around the boat trailer tongue of late. So first thing this morning I got the bug spray and shot a crap load of it down the trailer tongue. They started crawling out of there real fast. By the time they quit I counted 19 on the driveway and another 2-3 still in the tongue. I just love killing those damn things. It was a good start for the day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. Didn't get close to 92 ;-) 83 was the best I saw it do ;-))

Sorry about the lake disappearing BBob. Which reservoir is it?

Better get your share before they are all gone Bill ;-) I remember one year I was working in Alaska and had a day to kill. I went fishing. Everyone said you should have been here yesterday. WE couldn't keep them off the hook.

That last hiker in the Cascades has been lost for over a week. This doesn't sound good for her ;-( Those mountains are so steep it is easy to get into trouble.

I got half the 5er waxed. Not all achy. Guess I'm in better shape than I thought.


----------



## Bonka

@0200. 80 d, 93% humidity, dead calm. I can't due much until I get the OK from my Ophthalmologist on Friday. Then it'll be lawn mowing. I have to start early in the morning due to the Southern heat. I would rather drink the bath water off of a Pit Bull than mow grass.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Jerry, Roundup will cure that issue ;-)


----------



## Bonka

Topa; Then Mama will have issues. Guess how that'll come out.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast but, clearing soon here in Mid-Michigan. We had a boat load of rain last night and the lawn is greening up nicely. The temps have been decent but, the humidity has been terrible.

I've been working in the shop lately trying to get some things done. I've finished two shelving units and I'm working on the third and final shelf. It's time to get on with some other projects that need to get finished before winter sets in.

*Burly Bob*, you guys out west are getting clobbered with the high heat. They were saying this morning on GMA, that you guys normally get maybe two or three days of 90+ temps. Now you may get over 10 days of high heat. Phew, that's hot for you guys. Sorry your fishing hole is drying up.

*WW Bob*, you mentioned the other day that you were gonna get your 5 minutes of political fame at a meeting. So, how'd your meeting turn out?

Well guys, I'm getting out of here. The wife wants to go to an estate sale this morning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

64° early. A nice morning here but upper 90's later. and maybe for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Finally….A picture of Bill M., his dad, and son when they came to the shop…









I haven't posted in a couple of days, so I thought I'd better throw in my 2 cents worth….I've been busy also in the shop making projects the last few days…It rained everyday for the last few days….It would get so hot, that what I call "heat showers" would pop up and it would pour down for about 20-30 minutes, then quit….The yard and plants and bushes are getting a good drank of water….It's been in the mid to high 90's, and lows in the 70's around my neck of the woods….the rain would even pop up around dark, pour down, and stop….!!

Like I said, I've been in the shop making stuff….I made a miter sled to make picture frames, etc., and plywood crosscut sled for breaking down big sheets of ply, and a couple of circle cutting jigs to use w/ the router…..Here are a few pictures of my endevors….. the 45 degree miter sled…...
The crosscut sled for plywood…it's 50" long, 10" wide, and made to use with my Skil saw…..I made it extra wide to be able to clamp it to the plywood, and them not get in the way of the saw..!!!
These are the router circle cutting jigs….one fits a 6" base Ryobi and the other fits my Hitachi 7" base….both plunge routers…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good picture of Bill and family.

Nice additions to your shop also. I do not have a sled for the table saw but have a circle cutting jig for each of my different routers and a plywood crosscut jig that I use all of the time. Jigs are great but I am running out of room for storing all of them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

I'm the same way on the jigs…..I like making them for specific operations, and those to come, but they are taking over my shop…I never figured you could have too many jigs, but I'm beginning to wonder…)...I've been needing a plywood crosscut sled for a long time, so when I got it built, I just went crazy…..!!!! I usually run a Windows 7 desk top 'puter, but for some reason it won't download pictures….I have to do it on my lapper, which is Windows 10….That's why it's been so long posting the pix of Bill and family….I needed more pictures to go with that one…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 11:30am and 83 headed to 102. It's suppose to be 100+ for the next 3 days. Ugh!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the pic, Rick. We had a bit of rain yesterday, so we went to Springfield and took in Bass Pro and Grizzly. I bought a little back saw and a set of plug cutters. We've been playing and hiking around creeks today in Branson and they are very low, if not dry. They need rain around here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. At least that's the prediction, although my thermometer is reading 94 already. Pretty much a repeat of yesterday. Tomorrow's predicted to have a high of 94: who knows what it will actually be?

Stay safe, dry and cool, everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's almost 1pm and 95. It just might make to the 102 predicted. oh yahoo.


----------



## BurlyBob

2:30pm it made it to 100!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, it made it 102!


----------



## BurlyBob

It topped out at 103. Haven't seen heat like this in a while. It's suppose to hit 106 tomorrow.


----------



## Bonka

Do I hear a 104?


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

If it'll make you feel any better, we had a high temp today of 78, and it's been raining on and off all day long….it's still raining now…..!! Do you know what that means…? Our lake is getting plenty of rain and filling up fast…..I talked to a F&G officer once, and he told me for every 1" of rain we get, the lake rises 1 foot….We're getting water from 2 other lakes, and they all dump into our lake here….


----------



## Festus56

We topped out at 92° today. Going for 94° tomorrow and 96° on Friday.

Rick I think you are going just the opposite of everything BBob gets.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's for sure Rick, what Mark said. Due to this heat the irrigation district allowing tremendous amount out. There's at least one more cutting of hay out there. So they are going to keep releasing water for at least another month, probably longer.

It's suppose to hit 106 tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 67° at coffee time and heading to a high of 80° here in Mid-Michigan. It rained on and off all day yesterday. It would cool off while it rained and as soon as it stopped, it would get muggy. It's quite cool this morning. Perfect weather.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Remember me? Our weather here has been pretty tolerable as of late. Was only in the 70's the other day and has been gradually climbing into the 80's. Today will be about 85° and humid. Chance of storms this afternoon.

We got the grandson back home and have the house pretty much back to normal. I finally got some shop time to work on my miter station. I'll hopefully get the saw mounted today unless we take some time to go to state fair which is most likely.

Gotta run. Talk to you all later

Stay safe


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's 95 and climbing right now.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, well, we are in our 23rd day of over 110° … Just plain hot, but everything here is Air Conditioned so you only go from your air conditioned car into the wood store. 
Went out to look at the pool after 4 days of monsoon wind storms and it is the prettiest light green color … Oh no, green pool syndrome, now to hit it with the chemicals … Geezz I love pool cleaning … 
I read with interest the tumbling block cutting board by Jim Jakosh. He did a frame around the board which caught my eye and then I wondered about the wood movement and the moisture introduced during use … Hmmm time will tell.

Ya'll be safe in what you do and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

holy crap o'Dear! 106 and it won't top out for another couple of hours. The only good thing about this heat is that I've got some of those trout in the smoker. This heat is making the smoker much more efficient. I might get all this fish smoked in real short order. I'm headed to the Man Cave with a beer. It's just to darn hot for anything else.

Ya'll try and stay cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is a couple degrees cooler here by the Blue Mountains than 40 miles down the pike and BBob's, but not enough you'd notice. Air is hazy like smoke from somewhere. The big fire along the Columbia had the landline phones out for most of a week.

Bill, I talked at city council a few minutes about them getting an ordinance to enforce the code against propane traps that pool propane on the ground. Not a good deal in a residential neighborhood. One of the councilmen says he is concerned but they probably won't do anything.

There was a small brush fire threatening some homes last weekend. I check on the city's wildfire protection code. National Fire Protection Assn which publishes most of the codes and standards that go with them has a wildfire code. Of course, the city doesn't use it. IMO, they have serious seismic issues in a new development near here. I don't know why insurance companies insure here. Maybe that is why our house insurance is 4 or 5 times what mom's is in rural eastern Oregon.

I have seen FEMA fatality estimates for the Cascadia quake from 8,000 to 14,000. Looks like our city is trying to get them all for themselves!

I will have no fame until disaster strikes and I say, "I told you so."


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's partly cloudy and cool here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 69° heading to 83° and RH is 63%. I lied to y'all yesterday. It started out really quite nice and then the humidity kicked in and it was like a sweat box. I couldn't believe how humid it got. Then, late afternoon the rains came and it poured. But it was refreshing.

The wife and I went out to a couple of estate/barn sales yesterday. I picked up a few things that I just couldn't resist. One of the items I got was a Stanley no. 71 hand router for $5. I also picked up 6 small 12" Quick Grip clamps for $10. I love those clamps. I think I have enough now to do the job, any job. I also picked up a set of digital 6" calipers for $5. You never have enough of those.

*Burly Bob and G Mike*, E-gads guys! You guys are living in a furnace. That's really hot. Holy Crap o' dear!

Well guys, I've got to head out to the shop and get started on my projects. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another nice start to the day this morning at java time….It was 70, plenty of sun, no rain (yet), and the humidity is up there at 72%.....The high will reach 93, but it'll be cool in the shop when I get there in a bit….I've got to get started making a picture frame for my esposa….It's an odd shaped one that will have 3 small pictures about 5" square w/ 2 dividers (?)....to separate the pixs….7" wide, and 18" long….Hope I can figure this one out….

Mike in WI…..Glad to hear you're getting some shop time in, and back to working on your miter saw station…Post a couple of pixs so we may take a gander at your progress…..I will be anxiously waiting…..!!! We haven't been to a fair in 15 years…..That's too much walking around on my sorry back…I do like the funnel cakes..

BurlyBob and Grumpy…..You guys need to hibernate in the cold climates till the heat wave has passed….The house or a cool shop will surfice…..Just run from one to the other…quickly….!!!

Don…..It sounds like you struck gold again….One can always find something to buy at one of them sales…We're going to have to have a garage / yard sale for you if you keep buying tools….lol…I don't think Rockler has anything on you….!!!

About another 1/2 pot of java, and I'm heading out also…..Later y'all…...!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just hot here too. Think we are getting BBob's extra heat now. Going to be somewhere around 100° for 3 days now. Wanted to get the bike out and go for a ride but would be like riding in a blast furnace.


----------



## BurlyBob

So today, depending on which weather reporting source it could be 101-106. Thankfully tomorrow down to 89. 
I'm going to get an early start before it heats up and I have to hide in the AC.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 degrees is the predicted high here in San Diego today, but two different thermometers tell me that it's 95 on my porch. If any of you look up the temperatures for San Diego, you'll notice that they are cooler than I report. That's because the official temperatures are measured at the airport. I'm about 4 miles North and 300 ft. higher than that, which is different climate wise. Incidentally, we broke some records yesterday, and we may break more today.

Stay safe, dry and cool, everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally the worst is over. Somewhere around 3-4pm it made it to 108! Thankfully tomorrow is suppose to be around 90.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening from Phoenix!

Seems devil maybe on vacation today? We didn't go over 100F!! HaHa

Woke up @6am to find it cloudy, 75F and 75% RH outside. Shop was 80F, and cooled off once doors were opened. Had vicious monsoon rains last night, red-neck rain gauge shows i got over 2" this storm. [Which is about 20% of total annual rainfall here for those keeping track.]

After completing some parental obligations, started work in shop at 8:30am and was still less than 80F! 
Humidity felt like I was in Florida, mosquito population that visited was just as bad; but I didn't care. Was nice to be in shop and not dying from heat.
Started working on router cabinet to mate up with a Unisaw I bought/rebuilt earlier this spring. Router table has been on hold since summer temp drove me out of shop. Managed to cut 2 sheets of plywood down to size, cut dadoes, and dry fit too. Here is a progress shot checking dimensions on mobile base.










Had to quit shop work @ 2:30pm and temp was still only 95F. 

Break from heat will be short. Going back over 100F again tomorrow. With all rain, humidity is going be brutal as it warms up. But if low temps stay low 80's, hoping can get couple of mornings to work on drawers. 

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's hazy out there this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 68° with a high of 85° expected. RH is hanging on at 50%. Should prove to be a cooler day today, relatively speaking.

Finished my shelf for the wife yesterday and I'm hanging it up today. Pictures to follow. I also worked on my table saw out-feed table. I've been having trouble with the out-feed system I had in place so I needed to revamp my table. Today I'm gonna clean the shop up. I also went to another estate sale yesterday and picked up some lumber. I think I made a good buy. I got 3 boards of Red Oak (1" x 8" x 8'), 1 board of Mahogany (1" x 10" x 8'), 2 boards of Cherry (1" x 10" x 8'). All the boards cost me $7.50 each and all were rough cut. I'm pretty stoked on that deal.

*Rick*, My wife and I have talked about it several times about us going to estate sales and collecting things. We know that someday someone will be walking through our house buying our things. That's okay with us as we enjoy what were doing for now. We both also agree that our kids will have both a headache and a field day with our antiques. I look at it as though I'm making an investment. If I buy at a low price, my wife can sell at a higher price and make some money off my collection. When I buy something, I put a tag on it identifying what it is and what the estimated value is so she can sell them easier. Probably sounds a little morbid, but what the heck.

Well, I should get out of here for now and start my cleaning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a hot one here today. May break a record for this area. Somewhere around 103° or more.

Don I have always joked that I am scared my wife will sell my tools, guns and other toys for what I told her I paid for them!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 very warm degrees here in San Diego today. It'll be hotter than that, of course. Broke a couple more records yesterday. Our normal high for this time of year is about 76 degrees. We haven't had a day under 80 for a month now.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

What a difference from the last couple of days. It's in the low 70's headed to the low 90's.

Don, I sure wish I could get good deals on lumber like that! Early this summer I bought a 1×12x 6' piece of red oak…$28 and half a tank of gas for a 200+ mile drive to get it. You guys in the mid west have all the good hardwoods.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's sun shinning outside and it turned out to be a gorgeous day. I worked my butt off all day long cleaning my second office, my shop. I finally got some pictures taken of the place so if you're interested, go check them out on my home page.

*Festus*, I get it. My wife wants me to take an inventory of what I have so she will know what to sell it for after I croak. I don't mind really, she may make enough to go to Hawaii finally. It'll be cheaper anyway, she won't have to cart my butt with her. LOL

*Burly Bob*, I got lucky. I couldn't help myself when I saw that stuff. I took a chance on it. I told the guy I'd buy it for $5 a board and he countered me with $10. He said it would be 25% off the next day so I went back hoping it would still be there and it was. I left some 8/4 board there. Gulp, I wish I hadn't now.

Well I won't be here for coffee in the morning. Gotta go babysit in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done for the day and maybe tomorrow, depending how much I swell up. I decided to run the weed eater around the yard. Damn if I didn't get lucky or what? Apparently there is a Yellow Jacket nest in one of the wife's rose bushes. Seems they don't like an old fat, bald guy running a weed eater in their neighborhood. By the time it was over and I was done hopping, dancing, running and yelling at the damn things I managed to get hit 12-14 times. Most of them on my ankles and legs. I was lucky and killed the one trying to make his way up the leg of my cutoffs to the family jewels. So this makes 15 or 16 stings from yellow jackets this summer. Only got hit 4 times last year.

I'm headed out there first thing in the am with some bug spray. I'm gonna give; a what for right now, I'm mean business soaking! However I think it's gonna be a day or so before I get to mowing that yard.

Some days it just sucks to be me!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to upper 80's yesterday and today with sunny skies and high humidity. Took my wife to state fair the other day. Didn't stay too long but had a nice time.

Have you ever had one of those projects that should take a half a day and they end up taking a day and a half? Yeah, I had one of those replacing a garage service door for my step dad. At least I can check that one off the list.

I have a few more things to finish up before Deb has her other hip replacement at the end of this month. One of them is to finish the miter station. *Rick*, I'll post some pics soon.

*Don - * Your shop is looking good. Nice collection of lumber yard aprons.

*BBob - * Sorry to hear about the yellow jackets. Hope you don't have any reactions from them. I was stung about half a dozen times a number of years ago. They got my arm, chest, and lower lip. My palms and feet started itching like crazy so into urgicare. Gave me shots of benedryl and I can't remember what else. Honest to God the shots were worse than the stings.

Have a good night all. Stay safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I remember those yellow jackets when I was out fighting fire in OR. We would stumble across a nest while working and everyone would go running. I had to administer epinephrine to a Mexican guy when he who spoke no English when he went unresponsive after a sting. then we loaded him in the pickup truck that the medic drove. I rode in the back for a while when the medic driving realized he should probably be in the back while I drove him out to a paved road and an ambulance.


----------



## BurlyBob

Not to worry friends. I'm pretty much immune to everything, except stupid people. Somewhere "Stick in the Mud", heard about giving Benedryl for such things. She forced 3 of them down me. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna sleep very nicely tonight.

On a more positive note. It only got to 92. What a relief. Tomorrow might be a little cooler.


----------



## Festus56

We broke a record today in town at 101°. They say 96° tomorrow then maybe only upper 70's for Monday.

Mike that is how most of my projects go since I hardly ever use plans. After several of the same thing I get them done in the original estimated time.

I don't get to see any yellow jackets around here. The wife is out every day with her wasp spray hunting them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bbob, sorry about the yellow jackets attacking you. Hate those little #[email protected]&%s. Hope the benadryl works.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Much cooler here in La Grande at mom's today, about 80 I think. Boise set the 2nd all time highest yesterday at 110. Sure glad it didn't do that when I was a kid bucking hay!



> Not to worry friends. I m pretty much immune to everything, except stupid people. ........
> - BurlyBob


That sums it up nicely! ;-))

Today there was a couple coming out of the grocery store so I stopped and waited for them to cross into the parking lot. They ambled diagonally down the lane of travel. Just for kicks, they decided to stop and chat in the roadway ;-( I can sure see why impatient people get road rage.

Sorry to hear about your experiences BBob. I have had quite a few build nests around out house, but I have been able keep them under control so far. They seem to like to try to nest in our roof and attic. Usually, when one buzzes around I stay still. A few days ago one landed on my finger, then after about 30 seconds, it felt like he started chewing! I got lucky. I thought I'm stung for sure ;-( I flicked him off and as buzzed around I got him between clapped hands. That was a real surprise that it worked.

A friend was attacked by some kind of swam several years ago. Wish I could remember the name of them. He was in the woods doing something. They started after him and he knew what they are. He was running down a logging road as fast as he could. He came out to a paved road. A guy driving by saw what was happening and knew about these bees or what ever they are. He stopped, opened the door and my friend jumped in and away they went. I'll try to find out what those things are. I don't know what their range is, maybe just on the coast? I had never heard of such a thing before.


----------



## Bonka

When I was about 8 I threw bamboo pole into a hornet's nest. The moment the pole pierced the nest I knew I had made a mistake. I turned and high tailed it. I was coming to the top of the creek bank and I looked over my shoulder. One of beasts nailed me between the eyes. I ran crying to the house. By the time I got home I was beginning to swell up. The folks had grins on their faces when I told them the reason of the swelling. I did, however, gain some brief status with my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

Things are a little better today. Only problem is where ever those buggers bit me itch like the dickens. That Benedryl worked quite well. I didn't swell up nearly as bad as the last time I got bit. I was expecting to look like the Michellin Man this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It seems we may have a slight cooling trend, although it's not predicted to be under 80 for at least 10 more days.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another day like the last few and most likely like the next few. Humidity is making it feel much warmer than it is.

Spent much of the day working on outside chores. This afternoon I finally got the miter saw mounted in place. Just need the drawers and doors to finish it up.

I hope you all cool off a bit soon. But remember, winter will be nipping at our heels before too long. A basement shop certainly has it's limitations, but at least it's comfortable temps year round.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

looks like we are going to be in the high 80's to low 90's for the next 2 weeks or so. Thank goodness, as that will be much more tolerable than those 100+ temps last week.

Sometime tonight when I get up to use the restroom I'm headed out to do a sneak attack on those damn yellow jackets. I've been doing some recon. They've set up house in a cavity of a railroad tie border for the wife's flower bed. They are not very effected by the bug spray I use for the fruit trees. I hit them this am and it had very little effect on them. I bought 3 cans of wasp spray today and I expect to use at least one full can on those bastards!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bbob: Charge! Once more unto the breach, dear friend, once more! Slay those little winged bastards (I hate them, too)! Go out there and get one for the Gipper!


----------



## Festus56

You go get em Bob. According to my expert that good stuff works.

Up to 102° today but in the 70's for the next couple days. Will be nice.


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys think I should go full stealth, full camo and face mask. I even got a steel pot w/liner and camo cover.

I'm thinking a serious low crawl from the west along the shrub line. Approach with stealth and quiet to within 12" reach over the obstacle and fire for effect. After the first rounds, access the effect and then full on assault till those little bastards are fully douched with 2 cans of killing agent! That ought to teach them to pick a fight with this old fat fart!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Oo-rah! Get some, Bob!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's beautiful sun shinning morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is a cool 66° with a high expected of 84°. The RH is holding at 64%.

Yesterday was a beautiful day as well. My wife and I got up early to go babysit our grandkids then after that we went shopping and then hit an estate sale on the way home. About noon we drove about an hour into the thumb of Michigan for a family reunion.

*Burly Bob*, I had a thougth before you bust them bees. I had the same problem a few years ago and I found that bees are more aggressive when it's hot outside. Wait until the evening when it's cooler and they are more calm. In fact I used a CO2 Extinguisher on them before as it is ice cold and will cool them down to winter temps and they won't move. Then you can get close enough to spray them directly. Of course the force of the CO2 will blast them all over the place too, so you have to fog the area and move in. Just a thought.

*WI Mike*, Thanks on the shop pics. Yes, I have a nice collection of aprons. However, that's just a small portion that would fit on the walls. I have two more boxes of aprons that I have to find places for yet. I'm thinking the ceiling. IDK. I just can't figure it out. I've got a larger shop than the last one, but I have less space.

My wife want's more flooring put down in the house this fall so I made a deal with her. Since I need space for my lumber storage I will put her flooring in if I could put up a new lumber storage this fall. We go pick up the flooring soon. LOL

Well I'm heading out to the shop to "mess" it up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great day here. Only 62° and will get to upper 70's later.

Early out to the shop and killed a slow moving wasp. That is one the wife won't get.

Now I am awaiting the results of BBob's night hunting.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Florida like morning here in Phoenix today!
Woke up to 76F and 70% RH, due more monsoon rains last night. High is expected to be only 102.
Expecting similar weather all week. Heading out shop now to enjoy the cooler weather.

Stay Dry, Cool, Safe, but don't forget to have fun!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Car is reading 80° this morning on my way to dentist. Should get to upper 80's today. Due points are still holding in the 60's making it a bit sticky.

*BBob - *We had some ground bees under a shrub right next to the deck stairs. We went out after dark and poured a couple kettles of boiling water down the hole. No more ground bees


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang from the mountains,

It's been a day or three since I've posted anything….Really not much to tell, except we've had some good rains, and more on the way….I've been putting together a picture frame for the esposa the last couple of days…when I could stand for a while and fiddle with it…..the old back has been acting up….Got it all glued up after the initial cuts and rabbit….My new miter sled paid off, as those miters are tighter than Dick's hatband…!!! Had a foot doctor appointment this morning, and it looks like surgery will happen on September 21…..He'll go in, break all the toes. put pins in each one, and I'll have to wear a boot for about 2 months….Man that sucks…!! He's trying to fix an old war wound from 50+ years ago…..Crap…..there goes any chance of back surgery for a while….I'll tell ya boys, I'm about ready to give up the ghost when crap like this happens…..This will make 37 surgeries I've had…...Does one ever get tired of being cut on…??? I'm still putting up with misery from my shoulder I had done 16 months ago…..Ok…..I've vented enough, and the ranting's over…..It is what it is, I guess.

All you guys fighting bees, wasps, and yellow jackets…..Go forth and conquer…..!!! Put the "whoop" on 'em..!!

Mike in WI…..I'm waiting anxiously for the pictures of the miter saw station….and any and all you guys doing projects…...If there ain't no pictures, it didn't happen…. And stay out of the heat as best you can….all y'all from Arizona….!!!

Almost forgot the weather….It's been around 70 for the lows and mid to high 80's for the highs….Rain coming from today through next Tuesday week….Looks like plenty of moisture to keep things greened up around here….!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Egad! the storms that we get in the cactus patch … Flash flooding wiped out roads and the trees down blocked the roads that were passable. I took the tractor out with a chain saw and a few other tools, chains and straps, and cleared some of the roadways, but the washes were so full of rushing water I couldn't reach the main road … I was out till about 3:30 AM and I was so tired I gave it up and went home to get some sleep.
One of the neighbors in a newer home lost their roof … all of it. there are very few horse loafing sheds still standing and the area looks like a hurricane or a tornado came through. 
But on the good side, I haven't heard of any serious people injury's or any animals hurt.
Well, back out to clean up some of the debris and mess now that the water has gone down.

Ya'll be safe out there, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 super sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We must have broken some kind of record for days above 80 around here.

BBob, how goes the war against the yellow jackets?

Grumpy, good on you. Good work.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a much nicer day today. It only made it to 88, thank goodness. I had a pretty tough night again and just stayed in bed. Thankfully I almost over all the itchiness from the bites. The wife bought a really awesome yellow jacket trap. You ought to see how it attracts and traps those little bugger. We're going to hang one near the nest I stirred up. That should really help get rid of them. I'll give them a day or two and then hit the nest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Smoky in WW from all directions. Filtering the sun, probably keeping temps down a degree or 2.  They say it is from all the fires, but I wonder if is from all the steaming drivers crossing Snoqualmie Pass yesterday. 2 hours to go 50 miles. Sure glad it wasn't a holiday weekend.

That flash flooding sounds worse than regular floods GrumpyMike.

Sorry to hear your getting more surgeries Rick. Get well soon. !!

Glad to hear your itch is going away BBob. I have some kind of reaction to lots of different bug bites, especially fleas. They itch and it takes them 6 months to heal sometimes. I get them every time we stray in a motel. I think they should add "Pet Free" rooms to "No Smoking" rooms.

WE had some kind of ground burrowing wasps or hornets. They kept coming back for years to the same burrow. I went out after dark and shot the hole full of wasp spray from about 10 feet. Finally won the war, they haven't been back for about a decade. The ones going into the attic are hard to get at with the 20 foot wasp spray. I put a little tubing on the can and hit them after dark into the hole. I hate going into the attic after them. I have had some success knocking them down with flying insect killer as they come and go. It kills some and some eventually recover. I have several of those hornet traps. They catch some, but never enough to stop a nest from developing. Good luck BBob. I highly recommend nighttime raiding parties.

I ask about the bees that chased my friend out of the woods. He doesn't remember the name. I googled a little. I don't think we have Africanized bees here, so it was probably Baldfaced Hornets. I did find that if one gets a hundred stings they should go to the hospital. It can shut down one's kidneys.

I thought I had heard it all; then, a guy stole a trubo-prop commuter plane from Sea-Tac airport, did a barrel roll and crashed it causing a good size forest fire on an island in the Sound, only training was by video games; then, another guy in Utah released from jail for assaulting his wife steals a plane and crashes it into their home. I can't wait to see what the dream up to top these!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's actually 83 already, but who cares? At least it's not in the 90's.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Well again…..I'm later than usual posting today…I had too much going on this morning and afternoon to get on here any sooner…..It was 69 at coffee time, with rain coming down hard…It rained early last night, and rained all night and all day today….and it ain't over yet….The high only got to 78, but the humidity was / is up there from 79-100%......It's wet out, folks…!! More on the way, and all this week looks like…plum through next Tuesday…Wheather that holds water (he he!) or not, time will tell…..Temps will be about the same as today….!!

Got the spouse's picture frame all finished, except putting on the final top coat….The frame is solid oak, and I put 2 coats of clear Danish oil on, sanding between coats….Tomorrow I'll put the poly top coat on and call it good….Have a glass cut to size, and she's good to go…until the next "honey-do" comes up….!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice cool day here. Still about 60° at mid morning. I like that. Maybe get to the mid 80's later. A few sprinkles here the last few days but just freshened the air for a bit. Not even enough to measure.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just finished up with dinner, and basically just getting on, as our net went down last night about midnight, and been out all morning, till about 11:45…..I got up with a severe back attack, so I couldn't get to the shop for that, and the net being down, I just set around and swapped thumbs…..It was 70 at coffee time, with clabbered skies, and a dab of rain coming down…Rained all night long, then broke, and now it's looking like more rain on the way….The high will be 80, and more wet stuff on the way…..This has been one of the wettest' and coolest August's that we've had in a long time….I'll take it w/ no complaints….I just need to be able to get into my shop to make a couple of projects for people, but it ain't happening now….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 kinda cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with just a hint of minty freshness. Oh, wait, that's my mouthwash. Never mind.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another hazzy day in WW, supposed to hit 91, but only 80 at 2 PM, so I doubt it. Weatherman said last night the smoke haze is holding the temp down 3 or 4 degrees from what it would be otherwise. The haze is bad enough today you can see it looking at something 200 yards away. They cancelled high school physical conditioning, which is probably a code word for early football practice. The smoke can't be smelled. It is coming from where ever the wind comes from. We are surrounded by fires so a change in direction just brings different smoke. It causes SWMBO to cough if she is out side too long.

WE are still on the driest summer ever. Less than an inch since May 1 and should be nearly 6.

DBob has the right idea, get a hint of mint ;-)

Sorry to hear about the back attack Rick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah it hit the mid 90's again. Is this insufferable heat ever going to quit? I'm looking forward to fall! Much like WWBob we are hammered with smoke from fires everywhere else. Thankfully my area has seen little in the way of fires. That may change in the next few weeks. August is when we seem to get a lot of dry lighting storms which equals fires. Also like Bob it's seriously dry here.

I got a couple of boxes vanished a bit. Need a better night's sleep to get motivated.

Rick I just read you post about another surgery. This next one sure don't sound like fun in the very least. I truly feel for you as I hate hospitals in every possible way. I avoid the doctor like the plague even though I really like the guy. When I do go in we share a ton of right wing Republican jokes. I often wonder why I spend so much for health insurance as I never go to the Doctor. Trust me I spend a lot cuz of the state I live in, the People's Republic of Oregon. If I could ever move to Idaho I'd save $1000-$1200 a month just on health insurance! Like I say sometimes is sucks to be me!

Nonetheless Rick I sure hope you get fixed and healed up fast.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's cloudy and humid here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 72° with a RH of 82%. The weatherman say's we have T/S moving this way from Missouri. I don't know if the rain from the south is gonna be any better than the rain from the Dakota's. Still wet either way. LOL The high for today is supposed to be 78.

Well, my bride and I had to go babysit yesterday morning so that means I had to get up at the butt crack of dawn, 5 AM. I was beat all day long. I ended up coming home and picked up some branches in the yard. We also went to the local big box store and bought some flooring for our bedroom. Yea, I thought I was done putting that stuff down too, I guess not. I had a friend drop by and bring me the lathe she promised me from two years ago. I have no idea where I'm gonna put it. It's an old Craftsman with out a motor. It's in pretty good shape. I think it's gonna go in storage until I find a home for it.

*Rick*, I'm sure sorry you had another back attack. That's just gotta be miserable. I sure hope it gets better.

*Dawson Bob*, I love your comment on the "minty freshness". You can sure come up with some zingers. LOL

*Burly Bob and WW Bob*, I think we're getting some of your smoke this way from the fires out west. Yesterday I thought I could see a haze in the air. You know it's bad when we get ur smoke in the east.

Well, my bride is cooking up some hash and eggs for me so, it's time for me to say so long. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not a lot to tell ya around my neck of the woods…I did get the pix frame finished for my esposa, so now it needs a piece of glass and puttin' together….I need to break down a sheet of ply, but my back says no no…..So I guess I'll just hang till the Advil kicks in….It was 74 at coffee time w/ partly clabbered skies, and 90% humidity…it's sticky out there…The high will be about 90 or so…..More rain coming, but I don't know when it'll get here…...!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix. Was 82F outside this morning, only 65% RH & mostly cloudy; over all not bad start to day. Only supposed to reach 95 today, but more random monsoon storms expected and humidity will be killer (since we are not used to it). Yesterday was nicer day, more later.

These daily storms for last week are taking a toll on local landscaping. Ground is getting wet enough that it only takes stiff breeze (30-40MPH) to uproot shallow rooted palo verde & mesquite trees on side of road, or edge of property lines. Ever since the major front that hit hard (one Grumpy posted), on my morning drive I see even more damaged trees from previous evenings monsoon winds. Hate to say this living in desert, but we could stand to dry out for few days. 

Yesterday was another of those of days you pray will visit in dead of 110F+ summer heat.  
Started out 76F, was only 95F for a high temp. Humidity was 70% but dropped during day as things warmed up. I managed to work entire day 8-4 in wood shop! 
Completed drawer parts for router cabinet, prepped the draw fronts, and cut stock for router opening frame.
Here is pile of parts awaiting assembly:









Since I needed the box joint jig on saw for drawer boxes, decided to cut some wide 12 inch walnut for a men's valet box that has been on 'to-do' list for awhile. Used a single board for all sides and grain wraps around, should be interesting once finished. Here are couple of pics:

















Ended long day yesterday tired with sore feet, as I had not had a full day on my feet in shop since April. But didn't mind as it was good kind of pain.

Almost think my current shop weather is part of some grand master plan to keep my mind and hands busy?

Learned early yesterday morning that my older brother had passed away. Had long struggle with plaque and had more strokes than considered humanly possible the last 8-10 years. He spent the last 2 months in rehab facility trying to relearn how to walk for nth time. Was showing improvement again this time, but fell into a coma night before he passed. Most of family is slightly more happy than sad at his passing. We are glad his constant pain & suffering created by a failing body has finally stopped. His wife, 6 children, family, and the many parishioners from decades as a baptist minister provided him with tremendous amounts of support that allowed him to live years beyond what doctors thought he could last. Please be happy for him, he can finally rest in peace.

Time to stop wasting 'cool' morning hours on WWW, got to get back to wood shop.

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. That sounds like a rough ride your brother had. Yes he is in a better place now. My condolences nonetheless.

It's headed to mid 90's today. I'm still trying to thin the yellow jacket population with these traps. They see to be working. At least they are getting filled with dead yellow jackets. Not quite sure if they are from my yard or elsewhere.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 partly/mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Captain Klutz, my condolences for your brother. I do understand the end of suffering, but it was still the loss of a brother.

Stay safe, dry and cool, everyone.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well we have survived a couple more horrendous storms with the flash flooding, trees down, roofs blown off and other unimaginable damages. ... I was out clearing roadways with my lil tractor and again filling washouts so that cars could safely pass and danged if it didn't start raining again … Well I guess the good lord decided that I was doing such a good job that he created more work … I got the tree that was blocking my front door cleared and now I have a huge pile of limbs (brush) piled in my front yard (Grrrrr).
It's partly cloudy and 94° at mid day as I take a break for lunch … And yack at the jocks …

Oh hey BBob, I used to use the '12 foot away' spray on yellow jackets … spray in the evening when they are all in the nest … next day a pile of dead (best kind) bees … I think the fumes permeate the nest??? Here is wishing you luck in controlling those pesky critters.

Well, ya'll be safe in what you do and be well.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening everyone. Another warm and sticky one today. It started out this morning at 73° and RH at 93%. I took a two mile swim - er - walk this morning and was drenched when I got done. And it wasn't even that strenuous of a walk. Got up to 80's again. Even though it looked like it, no rain today. Some folks north of us got a couple inches though.

CPT. K, I'm sorry to hear about your brother. He may be in a better place now, but it doesn't stop those who loved him from missing him.

Rick, when will you ever catch a break and just be able to enjoy some shop time? I hope your foot surgery goes well.

I've got 4 more drawers to assemble and then I can get them installed in the cabinets. I still need to install the Kreg fence. I'm debating between 2 ft sections or just one 4ft length on each side of the miter saw. Either way, I want them to be easily removable.

Rick, this pic's for you…










Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy day here getting things done so we can leave early in the morning for SD. My boy's wedding is Saturday so probably not be back here until Sunday evening.

Was a warm 93° here today and similar tomorrow. As long as the AC keeps working in my pickup it won't bother me tomorrow at least.

Looks good Mike. Nice cabinets and saw station there.


----------



## bandit571

Muggy and rainy lately….highs in the 80s…


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome to the gang Mikey. I'll check out that link a little later.

It's surprisingly blue skies in amongst the clouds. We've had days of smoke filled skies. Last evening and thru the night we got several showers which has helped things cool off. Just looked out and it appears that the smoke is creeping back in from the north. There's a forest fire about 30 miles north of us.

Mike that's a nice looking work station you got going there. Sure wish I had room for something like that.

Well headed out to do some glue ups for more of those bowls.

Have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks for condolences folks. 

Warming up in Phoenix today. 
Started morning 81F mostly sunny, hit just over 90F by 10am. With 50% RH, heat index was close to my 100 degree limit, so shop time was short this morning. High temp is heading for 101, which is going to feel like 110. 
Looks like summer is back. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was 68 at early coffee time this a.m., and the humidity was 92%, with rain looming in the air….Very clabbered over skies, and it looked like it could pour down any minute….But that's not the real fun…..When I woke up, I couldn't hear….anything….My ears were stopped up so bad, and my head was clogged up, too…..I had to go into town for a few things, and I should of just stayed home….I couldn't hear squat if someone said something….I used some stuff called Debrox to try and remove some earwax and soapy water from my shower last night….Now I know what deaf person goes through….it's miserable not hearing sounds…..It'll pass, I'm sure…..Anyway, it finally started raining about 10:30-11:00, but only rained about an hour….At this writing, it's still clabbered over, and more may be on the way…..it got to 80 for a high…maybe….!!

Capt. Klutz…..Really sorry to hear about your brother dying….He's in a better place now, and no more suffering….I think sometimes life ain't worth living if you're only existing….On a little brighter note: Thanks for posting pics of your projects….The router table and valet box is coming right along….

BurlyBob…..Hope you're getting them yellow jackets thinned out and destroyed…..They are nasty buggers…..Keep after them…..you'll eventually win the battle….. You and the others are on "night patrol" for them critters…..'er…buggers…!!

Mike in WI….Thanks for the pics of your miter station….It's really coming along and looks good….I can see your drill press is a Delta….is the miter saw a Delta, too…? Looks like it to me….I like the toe kicks…Kinda wish I had done mine the same way, but I built mine (the first one) post haste, and the one I have now is just a re-do of the first…..I finally got around to putting a coat of poly on the tops…..Letting it dry good now, and a 2nd coat will go in…Makes it look better, and better protection of the wood….Lots of wood will be dragged across it…..Also, another coat of poly on the picture frame….I still need to break down a sheet of ply….My son wants a drill/ charging station like mine….May be a Christmas gift…..!!

bandit….Thanks for joining us and posting your temp in your neck of the woods….This is our 2nd go-around with the weather posting…..We're now at 12, 126 post…We've been at this for a long time….!!! Still going strong..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 75 and the onshore flow burned off about noon, so we have sunny skies.

They said the smoke column was 2 miles thick. Fortunately the Olympic fire is down and there is none in the Pacific, so the onshore flow has driven it out. Sorry guys, but it is probably headed your way ;-(

Sincere condolences CaptainKlutz.

Looks like Mikey is gone already, no post, and no link. Wonder what up? The link in email had LJ and a UK site along with a few other smaller ones.

Mike, your saw station look great!

How are the yellow jackets BBob? A science guy fried tells me hornets and yellow jackets are up in dry weather and mosquitoes are down. I have only see a couple mosquitoes this year. Guess that explains the yellow jackets nesting in the house the last few years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, Do you remember how long it took to get the first 10k?


----------



## BurlyBob

I kinda pooped out today. I got 3 more wood strip panels glued up, mowed the lawn, sort of. I quit 10' from the yellow jacket nest. I'm thinking I'm gonna try and flood them out this evening and douche them with bug spray in the middle of the night. Somewhere around zero dark thirty! Yeah, Call me a chicken but I've been attacked to damn many times by those little bastards !!!. 
So far I've got 7 wood strip panels glued up for more of those bowls. I'm shooting for 10 panels at 13+ inches. Honestly a bowl that big is just to large. Stick In the Mud and I both agree that something around 10" is a much more pleasing size. Just so you all know these bowls are an amazing way to use up scrap wood! I for one hate to waste anything especially good hard wood. Now you folks in the mid west…maybe not so much. One thing I can honestly brag about is that there is not one damn piece of pine or fir in my bowls!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been absent for a few days. Busy at work and then some woodwork yesterday. Just got home from Task Force Training. I had to swim in the fast moving Missouri River to rescue myself and then rescue another swimmer. Had to tow them from about 100 yards from shore and then 300 yards downstream and into the mouth of a creek. I'm tired.

I'll catch up after a shower. The Missouri River is muddy don't ya know.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm thinking your getting to old to play those kinda games. You need to e sending the young kids out. It's time for you to set back run the operations!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It sure felt like that today Bob, but there are plenty my age or older still doing it. I haven't been on the Task Force long enough to have a cushy job. Maybe someday I will.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I think I remember starting the first half of our weather thread (the 1st 10,000) around the middle of Jan. of 2015….(?)..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another nice day around here - depending on your definition of here. We had a little rain last night, but the folks in Watertown - just a little north of us got over 8" of rain causing quite a bit of flooding on I43. It seemed a lot of the rain just wanted to hover and not move off like it usually does.

Got a little shop time this morning, but not too much progress before going to FIL house to do a couple errands for him. I did get all the drawers finished though. Thanks for the comments on the cabinet progress.

*Mark - *Congratulations on your son's upcoming wedding. I hope the wedding goes well. Give the glasses a nice kink for me.

*Rick -*What the heck? I've beeb stuffed up before but not where all my hearing was gone? Is it just a cold? Hope it clears up before your head explodes. That would really suck - especially for the guy standing next to you when it goes. Just kidding. Hope you get better soon. Yeah, both tools are Deltas. I got the DP for one of my anniversary gifts at work. You got to pick what you wanted out of a catalog. It sure beats a watch or something like that. The CMS I got a number of years ago. It's gotten a good workout, but still cuts great and I LOVE the double lasers on it.

*BobWW - *We too are still getting smoke from the fires out west. Not a lot, but enough for some very pretty sunsets. Hopefully, these areas can get some rain to help put the fires out. I don't ever remember it being this bad before.

*Part one of this thread was started on 01/04/15. Post 10,000 was on 12/28/17 by MikeinSTL*

*Bbob -*If your going to flood those little bastards, try the boiling water. It worked like a charm for me. Either way - be careful my friend.

*Bill -*Bill, I remember doing some stuff like that during some amphibious training when I was in the Army. It sure can take a lot out of a guy - and that was 45 years ago.

Till next time, take care everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pleasantly cooler today. Only three more panel glue ups today. I've pretty much decided to downsize dimensions. A 13" bowl like these is far to big for most practical uses.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 kinda kloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It's going to be daylight till it's dark, just like yesterday. I sense a pattern here.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It wasn't too hot today, but it was quite humid. Supposed to be nice temps for a while. Trouble is I'm having an oral surgery on Wednesday after work so I won't get to enjoy it too much. I'm hoping that the pain won't be too bad and I can still get some woodworking done. I'm behind.

A guy came with two 8' walnut logs and one that is only 40". We hit three nails sawing the 8' logs. He didn't want to risk buying any more blades so I bought the short log off of him for $20. It is about 26" diameter. I'll risk the blades.
He got some nice 4/4 and 8/4 lumber though. This was my first time cutting straight edge lumber for a customer. I'll get some some good boards out of the slabs that he left behind, plus dad will get some firewood.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn, Bill you make me so darn jealous! I'm thinking of ordering a bunch of 8/4 beech thru my friend. If only I could afford another 100bf of walnut. I'd be happy as a pig in mud.

Tomorrow I get to scrape glue off all those wood strip panels and finish up some plywood utility boxes. I'm kicking the idea of doing a video of those bowls. Having never done anything like that I'm have some concerns of how to do it and make it look intelligent. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The fog is burning off on an otherwise beautiful clear morning here in Mid-Michigan. It started getting really foggy last night around 9 PM and by the time I went to bed, it was thick as pea soup. The temp yesterday was fairly decent as we got tons of rain, but it was muggy as hell, a person could hardly breath. The temp this morning is 67° with a forecast high of 80, RH is at 75%.

I've been keeping myself busy in the shop lately. I cleaned up that old lathe and got all the parts moving on it. But, it's still gonna be a boat anchor until I figure out what I'm gonna do with it. I think it's gonna be a wall hanger of some sort. But, I'm getting too much wall clutter now. I need to add onto my shop I think.

I pulled a bone head thing the other day. I went to an estate sale and while I was there, I bought one of those Japanese cutoff saws. I've been wanting one for some time but never got around to buying one. I only paid $5 for the darn thing. After I got home, I got distracted in the shop and It wasn't until later that night that I realized "I didn't remember seeing my new saw". It looks like I forgot the darn thing at the sale. I went back the next day and it was gone. Oh well, there's always another sale somewhere.

*WI Mike*, Nice looking Mitersaw bench. That's gonna be really nice when it's finished.

*FF Bill*, How long do you figure for wood to "air dry" to get to the 11% moisture in the wood?

Well boys, I think I'm gonna close it out for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the rule of thumb is one year per inch of thickness. I know that walnut dries faster than that though. Some walnut that was green this spring is down to 17% already. So I would say 8 months to a year for one inch and about double that range for two inch thick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm gonna bet you that within the next year your figuring out where and how to put up your own dry kiln.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, it's 94° at 11: AM and heading for 108° today with a few broken clouds here and there. 
Been doing the yard cleanup and cutting trees that were blown down during the monsoon storm … Palo Verdy trees just aren't good for anything but fire wood … but I will resaw a few rounds just to see if I can get lucky and salvage a piece or two …

When my front yard flooded, it left about 1/2" if silt on everything, but yesterday I got the driveway hosed off and I can see the concrete again … Now as I get the tree removed from the patio and the silt cleaned up it will look like a front yard again.

I did get a Mesquite tree down that yielded some good rounds that will become resawn (on the band saw) boards to dry … And speaking of drying wood … I have an old garden shed that is all tin and I walked in there one day and I'll betha it was 150° in that little oven … so I got to thinnin' Wow, a kiln,... so I put some "greenish" wood in there, and after a few months it was at 12% where the same wood that was in my shop was still at 28 % ... Seems to work, So now I have my very own 8' X 12' solar kiln. Now if only I could find some trees out here in cactus land.

Well, everybody be safe, and please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I m gonna bet you that within the next year your figuring out where and how to put up your own dry kiln.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I bet you're right BBob. I have the location picked out that will get the most sun. I know what size my solar kiln will be. I know what kind of fans I will use in it. I know what to use for the clear roofing. My plan was to get it done this summer, but that's not looking likely. Late fall or winter seems more likely, but I'd rather work on it in the cold than the heat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, 76, hazy but not as bad as I expected. The Canadian smoke out is after the whole state. I heard they had over 500 fires burning in B.C.!

Thinking about another 3 minutes of fame at city hall tomorrow night. Getting the city to enforce fire codes during fire season if an uphill battle. Too bad the public officials and employees are not charged with man slaughter the same as drunk drives for the fatalities and property loss they are responsible for.

Glad to hear your clean up isn't too bad Mike. Sounds like flash flood might be the most tolerable disaster compared to what we see in the others.

Too bad you forgot your treasure at the sale, Don. Price of age I guess. Last year I had an old wallet I had a couple spare credit cards and some emergency cash to take on our trip. I thought I put it in the 5TH wheel, but never found it. I thought maybe I put it in the gun safe by mistake before we left. Nope, not there either. Fortunately, we didn't need it. It is still safe and secure in a too safe location ;-)

Don, I agree with BBob, a kiln is on the horizon ;-)

DBob, You must be the only place smoke hasn't reached?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Geez Bill, Looks like my agreeing with BBob on the kiln posted 3 minutes too late to be valid ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Low 80s here…and very sticky…..having trouble keeping the A/C running…...Ans I don't do heat very well….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Geez Bill, Looks like my agreeing with BBob on the kiln posted 3 minutes too late to be valid ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I still appreciate that you're on my side.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Made it home mid afternoon from a long busy 3 days. Got the boy married last evening with a nice wedding. Visited way late last night with a lot of folks I do not see very often. Was a great time but is nice to be home. About 900 mi. round trip.

Had rain late last night in SD and until we were part of the way home this morning. Most of the country east of us sure needed moisture. Had .75" in our rain gauge when we got home so guess it was a pretty good shower here last night also. The whole area from here to Rapid City is real smoky even with the rain. Was hard to see my usual down the road distance today. About like driving in heavy fog. Only a high of 73° today and cooler the next couple days with chance of more rain.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 70° this morning, humidity is 94% and winds are almost calm. We have rain on the way. They issued flood watches for tonight. Some areas expected to get up to 4".

Not much shop time over the weekend. We had out annual condo community cookout on Saturday. Had a great time getting to know more of out neighbors.

Yesterday, I went to visit a friend from Woodcraft. I used to work there, but gave it up for more shop time. He's got a nice shop - about 900 SF. Makes me jealous.

Time for me to get moving and get down to the shop. Talk to you soon

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a bit of a thunderstorm in the middle of the night. Not much rain sadly. Guess there a 20,000 acre range fire near my old hometown. By this time of year it should be mostly sagebrush and wheat stubble.

It's definitely cooler today but overcast and grey, mostly from smoke.


----------



## Bonka

It's the usual Fl weather. 93d, 59%RH 4 MPH breeze, 3.36'' rain for the month. The doll cradle looks great with Waterlox on it. It is in a spare BR to let the varnish cure then it is off to So. Dak.
The next project is a bellows for a friend who has a lot of parties at her lake house residence with a fire pit.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Can't remember when we last had a day under 80 degrees.

Stay safe, dry and cool


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was 51° early this morning and now is all the way up to 57°. Had a nice shower last night and a couple showers today so far. Tomorrow should be about the same.

We decided to take our Etsy store off vacation mode. Need something useful to do since there are no fires to work on in our area. Been way boring for the last 2 months just waiting for a call.

Anxious to see pictures of the doll cradle Jerry. Have a granddaughter that needs one soon we are thinking.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms and a Tornado Warning…...had a gulley-washer come through…..Dungeon Shop has a creek going across the floor….hate when that happens…


----------



## BurlyBob

Guess we're going to be sucked in with smoke for the next week or so. Seems there's all sorts of fires roundabouts. Must be close to 75,000 acres of sagebrush and stubble fields afire back home. That's 200 miles west of me, upwind as it were. Just a couple of small fires nearby. One nice thing about all this smoky haze,. It sure keeps the temps down!
Looking forward tomorrow to getting 6 more panels glued up. I'm planning to get 6 panels a day glued up for the next week or so. I can only get 3 panels done at at time due to the number of clamps I have. So I figure 3 in the morning and 3 in the late afternoon.
I'm beginning to consider the idea of selling these bowls. I've been adverse to the whole retail /business concept for years. But these might actually pay for themselves and a bit more! Well in the short term. It might justify my tools! Something I'm thinking about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably about 75 in WW today, hazy. Plenty of smoke in BC, 550 fires burning up there! 
https://theprovince.com/news/canada/how-to-fight-a-wildfire-there-more-than-550-burning-in-b-c-right-now-and-each-one-is-unique/wcm/829fe9b3-d14d-4d4b-90ca-615f2d2331e7 We are supposed to get on shore flow in a couple days to clear out the smoke. Our smoke isn't anything like yours Mark, just a little hazy. Not sure what the visibility is, but they delayed and cancelled some flights at SeaTac.

A lady a couple miles north of us reported some idiot had a fire in his yard with flames about 5 feet high almost reaching the branches.

They are still looking for the lady day hiker in the Cascades. It has been 3 weeks. She could still be alive this time of year. Plenty of creeks and springs.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been a couple of days since I've reported in, but just due to feeling poorly…I still have hearing loss (head and ears all clogged up), and of course, the old back attack…..It ain't so bad getting old….it's being stove up all the time that makes a person feel lousy…..But I always know I'm still kickin' when I wake up, cause something's always hurting….lol........We've had a few days of nice cool weather around my neck of the woods, with plenty of rain and clabbered over skies…..It was 67 at java time, and the high will get to 78…Not too shabby…I'll take it..
I haven't done much of anything in the shop since I finished up the pix frame….I've got a couple of projects I need to do, but I just don't have the wherewith all right now….I need a bottle of Geritol….Sounds like you guys are staying busy with shop projects, estate sales, and getting in more timber to mill (Bill M.)....You guys keep an eye peeled for them fires going on, and flooding around y'alls neck of the woods, too…..Like I said….not much news to tell around here….

Me and my wife met with Bill & Karen (Bill's mom and dad) for supper last night, and he marked some more "hot spots" on his map to try out from my map….They have a place here on the lake they stay at when they come down from St.Louis to fish…..We had a good time visiting with them….Really nice folks…But with so much rain going on around here, they haven't had a lot of fishing time yet…..Hopefully they will get a few days…..

That's all I have for now….You guys stay busy in your shops, and watch the weather…It can get nasty…..


----------



## Firewood

Howdy everyone. Cooler today with temps in the mid 70's, but humidity is still up there. A bit breezy too. They promise lower humidity tomorrow. I dumped 3" out of the rain guage this morning. But nothing like the gully washer they got west of us. Middleton recorded over 11" yesterday. Quite a bit of flooding.

Got all the drawers in the cabinet. Now I need to build the doors. May not have any shop time for a few days. I'll try and sneak in what I can though.

Talk to you all soon


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 somewhat cooler degrees here in San Diego today, with bright, sunny skies.

Stay safe, dry and cool,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad is pretty bummed that they haven't fished yet. He called me numerous times yesterday, bored. I'll call him soon. He was expecting to be able to fish today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Smoky and hazy in WW today in high 80s.

Mark, Seems like that kind of rain would wash all the farmer's crops away or just beat them back into the ground. I noticed last year on the east coast there were lots of fields that were bare. You could see where they tried to work it or plant, but it was too wet. A few with a marginal plants that were obviously too wet to grow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Only got up to 56° today. Was cloudy and a few sprinkles so felt cool. Even had the shop door closed most of the time.

Bob, we had a late planting season this year because of the wet spring but that also made a better than average crop. The problem is harvesting between the showers now. Some are trying to get their second or third cutting of hay done and are having problems because it is too wet to bale the hay. Guess it is always something.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Just got home from town a little bit ago….Took the wife out for supper, then went and picked up the glass she had cut for her new pics frame at Hobby Lobby (I hate that place…cheap made junk)....Had good Mexican food for supper, then filled up the Suburban, and on to Walmart to buy a bill of groceries…..I hate that place, too…Now I'm give out walking around there….
Went to the shop this morning and put a coat of poly on the tops of my miter saw cabinets….Been letting it dry all day and night….Sure made it look spiffy…..!! Might put one more on in the morning….Looks too purdy to use….Now I'm gonna kick back and watch a little boob toob…..Good night…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, my dad caught a 5 foot gar today on a rat'l trap. He ended up just cutting the line when he got it to the boat.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and gloomy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 62° with a wind out of the Northwest at 16 mph which helps it feel cooler. The high for today is only gonna be in the low 70's. We had some rain showers come through yesterday and in some places, they got up to 5 1/2" of rain but, we only got about a 1/2".

I just wanted to drop in to let you know I'm still alive and kicking yet. I've been busy working in the shop and adding things to my Etsy store. I don't make a killing on my store, but I have fun with it. When I'm done for the day, I just about die in my easy chair. I'm almost too tired to take a shower, "Almost" I said.

I've got a shrine highlander gig this weekend with my shrine group. So, I dusted off my Kilt and tried it on. I didn't realize wool can shrink in a dry warm closet. LOL Wow, did I get fat in the last year. It's amazing what a couple of pounds can do to you.

*Rick*, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I know that at my age, I'm getting slower than I used to be. My head thinks I'm still 16 and my body keeps telling me I'm old, slow down.

*FF Bill*, Your dad caught (and released) a 5' Gar. Five Foot! That's a biggy. I've never seen a Gar before except in a picture. They look nasty.

Well guys, I've got to get out in the shop and get cracking. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's nice and cool here too. 66 deg heading to around 80. Been hazy from wildfire smoke from the west.
Gar are terrible to catch. They usually break your line due their toothy long mouth. Hard to tell in the picture, but they are so narrow they don't seem big.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leaving the house for an oral surgery to remove some bony protrusions I have in my mouth very soon. Doctor says it's very well tolerated, but I'm not convinced. Hoping to do woodwork tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's 84 now: so much for forecasts.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Owe. Can't talk.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, milk this surgery for all it's worth. You deserve loads of TLC. Sadly that probably doesn't included many of your favorite foods! I'm thinking everyone should be waiting on you hand and food. You should get one of those little dinner bells to get their attention.

So my screw up today was trying to split up small pieces of hickory for my smoker. Yeah, I slipped and put a really awesome slice in my finger. Bled like the dickens. I'll survive, just barely.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day from Phoenix!
Morning started out 82F, 40% RH, mostly cloudy. Not bad start for summer time. 
Was able to spend most of day in shop until a haboob (like typing that word for some reason?) chased me inside.

Spent morning installing drawer slides on router cabinet & then sun came out to warm things up right as was sanding parts. Decided cabinet inside is too narrow and deep for me to apply finish and enjoy it. 
Found a can of GF Enduro poly hiding in back shelf and started to pre-finish the inside surfaces before assembly. Been an entire year since I attempted to use WB finish in AZ summer 95F & >30%RH. Yikes, 1st 3rd of shelf was tacky before I could get the last 3rd brushed on.  Found some propanol & water blend I keep around for times like this, and used 5% as retarder. Managed to get 3 coats on most parts before habbob and 98F temp stopped me.

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another nice start to today's weather….again…..It was 67 as I sat in the sunroom, had my java, a cig, and watched the birds and squirrels go to and fro, and even had a hummer come to the flowers for nectar….I was in no hurry as I was so stiff, as I know what a piece of green Oak is like….But…..after I loosened up after a couple of hours, I headed to the shop…Nothing major….just piddling….It got up to 78 (it's that now), and the humidity ain't too shabby at 62%, if your inside where it's cool….!!!
Going to the doctor in the morning to get flushed out so I can hear, hopefully….I can't even hear myself fart….just feel it….!!! I 've had to put the words up on the tv screen to know what was going on in the show….closed caption, I think is what it's called….Never used it before….Glad I ain't blind, too….!!!

Bill…..I've seen them gar in the lake like the one you posted plenty of times….There's a cove on the lake called Gar Bay….Don't ever go in there….it always has some in it….They will wreck your equipment and tear up spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and cut your line to shreds…..!! But walleye will do the same thing, sometimes…Hope you heal up so you can partake of grub….Your mom told me about the procedure you had done….I guess corn on the cob is out for now, huh..?

BurlyBob…..Hope you didn't injure yourself too bad…..Stay away from sharp objects, if at all possible….!!

Mike in WI…...Sounds like you're making some headway on the miter saw station….Keep after it…..you'll get 'er done eventually…..!! Then there will be a new project to start on after that one….always….!!

CaptainKlutz…...Glad to have you back to give us your weather report…..We have about 2-3 guys from Arizona on here…..All of y'alls reports sounds about the same on the temps and humidity….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Surgery was this morning. Big chunks of bone are gone. My mouth hurts a lot. Thinking it's time for more pain meds. I've had some ice cream and some jello. Gonna be a while before I have anything more solid.

Rick, they sent me some pics of some nice bass. One smallie looked to be at least 18". Guess they had a good day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, a diet of ice cream can't be all bad, can it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, a diet of ice cream can t be all bad, can it?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Depends on what the goal is. If I want to gain weight, ice cream everyday does that for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Did your dad say where they were fishing…? What are they catching fish on (baits).? Hope it was one of the places he marked on his map…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only know they caught the gar in goulee spring. He caught the gar on ratl trap. He likes to use a shallow shad rap a lot.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 77° today. Down to the upper 40's at night. I can handle that. At keast I got the lawn mowed today.

It won't be that long Bill, go for the ice cream for a few days.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was perfect. Not much more to say, but for those who are detail oriented, temps were in low 70's, due point is 50° and skies were very blue.

Bill, sorry to hear about your surgery. I've had that same procedure - twice. Wasn't fun either time. I refused to take anything stronger than ibuprofen (and got yelled at for not taking enough of that).

Rick, I certainly hope you get to feeling better soon. It's no fun sitting around waiting to feel good enough to do what you enjoy.

I hope everyone has a wonderful evening.

Stay safe. Talk to you soon


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cool this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 57° and the RH is at 47%. The expected high is 84°. The temps was cool for a couple of days but, the weatherman promises it's gonna get warm again with higher humidity too.

Well, I did it. I cracked my head open yesterday. While moving a piece of equipment in the shop (which was under a cupboard) I raised up and hit my head on a sharp corner of the cupboard. The darn thing bled like a stuck pig and hurt like hell. I usually wear a hat in the shop, but I wasn't this time and that was my mistake. I'm getting thin on top so there's no hair to help protect my head anymore. I took a picture of it to show you guys, but after looking at it, I changed my mind. It looks to gross, not the cut but my hair. LOL

*Burly Bob*, Sorry for your misfortune. I can see how it could happen too.

*FF Bill*, I'm sure you're gonna get better but, in the mean time you have to got through the pain. Sorry for your misfortune too. BTW, I was awaken at 5:30 this morning by a Federal Q wailing in my ear. Those darn fire trucks anyway. LOL I'll bet lots of people said that about us.

*CaptainKlutz*, Alright, I'll be the idiot to ask. What is a Habbob? Is it some sort of weather phenomenon in AZ? I'd scratch my head, but it hurts to do that. LOL

Well it's time to go make a mess in my shop. So, stay SAFE my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last night went much better than I anticipated, but my mouth is still very uncomfortable. 
Don, I would not want to live next a Q2B and have to hear that all the time.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, well here we are in the cactus patch with the purple sage blooming after the storms and the Ocotillo cactus (Fouquieria Splendens) are ready to bloom the reddest flowers in the world … A cool 87° at morning coffee time under an overcast sky.

*Don* a Haboob is a dust storm as the winds pickup just before a storm some of them are huge, reaching thousands of feet in the air; looks like a great wall of dust … Klutz made a typo (habbob) I see that he has dumb fingers too.

Still cleaning up after the big storm, but with a not to enthusiastic level of attitude.
And not much shop work going on lately … But I do read your comments every day.

Be safe and be well


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was in the low 50's overnight with a good t-storm . Cool this morning but headed to the low 80's later.

Carefull Don, that hurts. I am the same way when I do not have my cap on.

Glad it is getting better Bill.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a very nice and comfortable morning before going to the doctor to have my ears flushed out….Man I can hear a mouse fart when he walks across the room…!!!. It was like a high pressure washing….Mucho better now…But it made me a little dizzy…It affects your equalibrem (sp) when you get that done….I had to sit there for several minutes before I could walk right….But the hearing is 100%....!!! It was 66 for the low, with clabbered over skies, and a threat of rain looms in the air….A 50-60% chance of rain is coming later today…..I might get a little shop time, but not sure yet…..

Bill…..Glad to hear you're on the mend…It just takes time to heal up…..Hopefully they straightened you out….Just eat soft grub if you can….Don't push the healing process….

Don…..Sorry to hear you bumped your noodle….That smarts when that happens….No amount of hair can protect your noggin when that happens…..I have lots of hair, and it still hurts like hell…..

GrumpyMike…..I know what you mean about dust storms….I grew up in West Texas where the dirt blew evedry time we had a wind storm….Most all farm land was for growing cotton, and the plowed fields would really kick up dirt and dust when the wind kicked up…..I'm familiar with a haboob….Just glad I don't live there any more….I've seen a dust storm roll in, and the sky would be so brown the street lights would come on at noon…Dust would settle on your trucks, house, yards, etc…..I hated living there….I got out of that country in 1982.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah Rick they a serious PITA … on the good side, where I live in north Surprise, I'm about 30 miles north of the big Haboobs and just don't see them, but we do get a few dust storms from the blowing winds, but nothing like those folks in Phoenix.

Some years ago the wife and I were having dinner in a popular restaurant on a hill south of the phoenix airport and we watched a haboob come in over Apache Junction and covered Phoenix. It went from unlimited viability to about 25 feet in minutes.

But again they only happen during the monsoon season … you guys have your bad weather in the winter for 4 months, and we have ours in the summer … but the rest of the year is like springtime for 9 or 10 months.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* - Haboob by wiki, with some pictures.

Got hammered by another storm last night, heavy rain flooded streets, 60MPH+ wind. Streets were flooded. Most of weak trees got knocked out last couple of storms, so didn't see much new damage except all trash cans put our last night knocked down. Temp dropped from 92F to 61F during storm, was actually cold. Returned to middle 70's when it stopped.

Pleasant 79 at start this morning. Humidity is over 70%, so when it warms up to 100 today, going to feel much higher. Since I don't have any storm cleanup, heading to work in wood shop for a few hours.

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see everybody is healing up nicely. Looks like we're headed to Boise for the grandson's birthday party. A party of a kid one year old seems like a waste of time to me. Little guy barely knows what's, what!

Yesterday I put that new 12" jointer to work seriously. I had 15 wood strip panels glued up. Did some scraping of the big glue squeeze out and hit it with a block plane than ran it thru the jointer. It took a while but far quicker then my drum sander and I didn't ruin the sander belt like the last time. My neighbor has talked me into trying to sell some of those bowls. I'm not real keen on the idea but we'll give it a shot. I just don't see a lot of folks willing to pay money for wood projects like these. At least not in this area.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bbob, maybe not in your area, but someone in La Jolla or Palm Beach might be looking for exactly those bowls. You might have to put them up on Esty, or something similar.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. After a couple of gorgeous days, today was cool and cloudy. Temps only in the mid 60's , quite breezy and humidity is on the rise. We may get some rain.

Tuned up my miter saw, put in a new zero clearance insert and installed the Kreg fence. It's starting to look like a miter saw station. Nothing left but the doors. Deb goes in Monday for her other hip, so it may have to wait.



















Gotta run. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Up to the lower 80's today. Should be in the lower 70's for the next few days. Nice time of year for temps. Down in the mid 50's at night makes for good sleeping.

Looks good Mike. Now you need time to get some sawdust scattered around.


----------



## Firewood

Yeah Mark, it is a little too clean, isn't it? I'll work on that


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite rainy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The rain has been falling all morning long. The temp is 66° with a high of 77° expected. The RH is up there as you might guess at 81%.

There is an event that is scheduled here in this area called the "Crim festival of races" that's been going on for probably 50 years or more. It's equivilent to the Boston Marathon. There was lightning in the area during the start of the main race and they had to postpone it for a while. Too bad for the runners. Of course, I'm not running. LOL

*WI Mike*, I have to agree with Festus, that shop needs to get dirty. But, the saw station is looking great. I'm a little jealous.

*G Mike and Captain Klutz*, thanks for educating me on the Haboob. I always thought that was called a dust storm. LOL I thought Captain Klutz was saying some slang word for who knows what.

Well guys, I just wanted to stop in and say hello, so "hello". Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It is really nice out, and the sun is warming things up quickly…..Plenty of the ball of fire, and no clabber anywhere…..It was about 72 at my coffee time sitting in the sunroom watching nature…..The humidity is up there at 76%, and the high will get to about 92-93 today….So it looks like we're going to be getting back to some warm weather this next week….We had a pretty nice shower come through yesterday for just a short, but cleared out quickly….No rain in sight for a while….The foliage is really green, and the weeds are growing…..!!!

BurlyBob…..If you decide to start selling your bowls, good luck with that…How do you think you'll sell them..? eBay, Etsy, or other means…? Sounds like a project a lot of people might want, if you can find the right market for them…..
All you guys getting banged with storms, (rain, dust, lightening, etc.) keep your eyes peeled on the weather….It can get nasty out there…..

Mike in WI….Thanks for posting your miter saw station…It's looking really good….Are you going to put overlays on the drawer fronts…? I can't tell about your drill press….Is it a 10 or 12" bench top, or a floor model..? And I presume the drawers in the bottom of the cabinets are slide-outs…? You're gonna like the Kreg fence system….Takes all the guess work out of measuring…..!!!!!

Well gang, I think I'll meander out to the shop and piddle a while…..I enjoy the quiet time….!!! Later y'all….!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's warming back up after a few cool days. Had windows open and used blankets last few nights. Today though it's getting hot again, as Rick described. Mid 90s this weekend.

My mouth still bothers me a lot, but I felt good enough to get a honey do done at Cindy's office and picked up a few bolts for my tractor at the dealer. It was missing a few important bolts for the loader. I got those put in. Now I'm feeling like I'll be able to work tomorrow and Monday instead of calling in sick. Not gonna over do it though.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The NWS is calling for haze today. I looked outside and, yup it's hazy. Whether its due to fires, I can't say.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that is one sweet looking miter saw table setup. I wish I had room for something like that!

Rick, I've been in Boise the last 2 days. I stopped in at Woodcraft and talked with the guys there about pricing those bowls. I was floored with what they recommended for prices. Over twice what I had thought! I'm still struggling with the idea. Making a little money sounds good but I really don't what to get into any sort of business. I like my retirement just the way it is, unencumbered and peaceful! I do whatever I want without the need to meet anyone's expectations or time line. I'm still going to make a bunch and kick the idea around for a while.

Went to Grandson's 1st birthday party. Pretty much like I though, noisy kids, noisy Moms and nobody I had any reason to visit. At least my son had the presentence of mind to buy some decent beer. The wife drove home as I had 4.

Talk at you all another time.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today started out damp and misty. Humidity was at 94%. It finally got to mid 80'sand humid.

We had our 45th class reunion this evening. Had a pretty good time. It's odd how much people have changed over the years but yet you still look the same. I'll never figure that one out.

Rick - Yes, I will have drawer faces and cabinet doors . I hot all the door parts cut today. Almost have them planed to thickness.

BBob - Glad to hear your feeling a better.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and warm this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 72° and warming to 87°. The RH is at 71%.

I've been getting ready this morning to go play my drum for my shrine highland group. We are having a shrine family picnic and we are expected to play for the crowd. I've been having a little difficulty though, my kilt is little tight around the mid section. That darn wool shrinks with very little moisture, I think. Speaking of shrinking, I loaned my hose out to my son and I think he washed them in a washing machine. They shrunk as well and they are looking like ankle socks. I guess I'm gonna have to go buy some more. If I can get a picture of the group, I'll share it.

*Burly Bob*, here is a little free advise concerning your bowls. No matter what you price your bowls at, they probably won't fly off the shelf. I've been selling for a while on Etsy and even though everyone previously said my wares will fly off the shelf, they don't. You have time to recover and relax. I find the big hassle is packaging up the stuff I sell and sending them out. Selling on Etsy is more fun for me than anything else. With your computer savvy, you will do fine.

*FF Bill*, I'm glad you're doing fine. When you go to work on Monday, just don't talk a lot. LOL

*WI Mike*, My wife and I are also going to our class re-union in September. However, our re-union is an All Alumni Class Re-union including everyone who graduated from our school beginning in 1930's to 1973. Every other year they include the next recent year to the invitation list. It's pretty neat because you get to see the upper classmen and the lower as well and in some cases the parents of your class mates. They've been doing this for decades. They usually hold it at the high school. And yes, kids I went to school have changed a lot, but not me!

Well, I've said enough this morning, it's time to get ready to go. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 73 at coffee time, as I slept in late this morning….I took some Gabapintin last night so I could sleep, and to keep my back from hurting so much…..That's good stuff…lol..!! Just been lounging around this morning trying to shake out the stiffness…...Takes a couple of hours…..!! Anyway, the high will get to 93, and that's mighty warm compared the last week's weather…Summer is still here, at least in the mountains….!! Looks like low 70's and mid to high 90's for a few more days….The humidity was 68% and rising….!!

BurlyBob….I can see your point exacly about a 1 year old's party…I went through it 3 times with my grandkids….They don't have a clue at that age what's happening….It gets to be a "hen party" after a while….Drove me nuts to go, but I did…..!! Now they are all grown and no more kid parties…..I'm done….!!

Whatever you decide to do about selling your bowls is something you'll have to deal with….I figure you'll decide what's best…..!! Nothing like making a little extra green for the old hip national…!!

Mike in WI…..We had our 50th class reunion 2 years ago (I graduated in 1966), and I've never been to one yet….For several years I wasn't even invited to come….My x wife was on the committee, and didn't want me there…..She was afraid she'll fall for me again (according to my daughter, anyway…lol..).....Funny…!! 
I hope your wife comes through her hip surgery tomorrow o.k. She'll be ready for a slow dance when she gets healed up…..Be sure and post some pics of the miter saw station when you get finished putting on the drawers and doors….I'm anxious to see it….I like looking at pics of shop stuff…..!!

Don…..I think you're like all the rest of us…..Over the years we've " blossomed out" somewhat, and things don't fit like they used to….Good thing they have "Big and tall" stores…...!! I've bought a couple of items from them myself….not lately though, as I'm on a diet, and have lost 28 lbs….Still working to loose more….!!.. I can finally get back into some clothes I haven't been able to wear in a long time….It's a good feeling….Food temptations are always around….!!
It's lunch time boys….Time for my raw veggie and coffee…Be safe, and keep cool…..It's hot out there….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

On weight loss…...I found that mouth surgery is a good weight loss solution. I've lost about 6 pounds since Wednesday.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's 91° at coffee break time in the cactus patch with a typical Arizona morning, clear sky, gentle breeze,and just another beautiful day …

I read with interest *Bbob's* post about being retired … Yep, your doin' it right pal … we put in our time with the stress and daily hassles, it is time to kick back and do what we want to do …

And pricing your bowls? well you have to buy the wood, purchase the lathe, purchase the gouges, and sandpaper and the finishes and so on. 
So the point is that you have an investment in each bowl, and wouldn't it be nice to get a bit of cash so that you can buy more wood??? I never intend to make a profit to live on, but to replace some of the wood and maybe afford a new saw blade now and then is nice … And like you I give away most of what I make 'cause I like to do it.

An ETSY store is a great thing, but you have to know how to do it … ie My wife started an ETSY store for me and we have sold and shipped some stuff … Well she died, and now I don't know how to change the passwords and all that stuff … I have spent 2 half days trying to 'figger' it out, but their help system is written for the geek squad.
(I grew up with a quill pen and a slide rule. (and I can still work the slip stick))

But getting back to the pricing thing, I made a Tumbling Block cutting board, priced it out at a C note. it sold in 5 days … I didn't ask enough … but I don't want to run a business and go thru the hassles of running a business. 
If I sell 1 piece a week that's cool, and if I don't well that's cool too ya see I'm retired and do it for fun, I was asked to make a bunch of the kitchen squirrels, I don't know how much to ask for, so I just said to the lady "make a donation to the Mike Shove retirement fund" She gave me more than I would have asked for.

The pricing of hand made wood projects has been debated in every magazine that I read, and every forum that I subscribe to. The bottom line as I see it is get what traffic will bare (bear). But as a retired guy be flexible.

Egads I have rambled on and on …

Be safe in what you do, and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday was supposed to be only 99, but it managed to get to 81, meaning that we still haven't had a day under 80 in a long time. They're not predicting any snow for this week, either.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It is an entire world different than it was a couple of weeks ago. It's only warmed up to 63. I'm fixing to put on a pair of sweat pants to warm up. I'm thinking the hottest part of summer is over and the cool down begins.

I glued up 3 more panels today. I'm figuring to glue a few panels and start tackling other projects on the list. The first two are a chest of drawers with fishing rod holders on 3 sides and 2 treasure chest toy boxes. The first toy box isn't due till the USMC birthday. My son, a Marine, got his wish! His son was born on November the 10th.
So I've got till the 8th to get it finished.

Bill, that sort of weigh loss program of you sounds like it not only sucks (pun intended) but hurts as well. I once did a radical 3 day weight loss program and lost 12 pounds. It's something I would not recommend to the faint of heart.

catch you all later.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today's weather got hot again. Temp was 87°, due point was 73°. We've got storms rolling through. Quite a bit of rain and thunder. Could get some severe storms later tonight.

Thanks everyone for your comments on the miter saw station. I've got all the door parts cut and ready for assembly. The Kreg fence worked great for cutting all the rails and stiles - yeah, I got it pretty messy 

BBob, I agree with grumpymike that now is your time to enjoy your retirement. Since you enjoy making the bowls, selling some of them is just a bonus. Wether you use Etsy or another channel to sell the, just remember, you only have to make and sell what you feel like. As long as you don't go from hobby to business, you'll be ok.

Rick, thanks for the kind words about Deb's surgery. I'll let you know how she does.

Well, have a good night everyone. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of the same weather here BBob. Only up to 71° with a rain shower and may not even get to 60° tomorrow.

I sell a lot on Etsy and through our website and FB. People do shop on Etsy more and they pay more. We have lower prices if they contact us directly as we do not have as around 10% more seller fees that way.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's been a rough night and morning so far here in Mid-Michigan. We had storms role through last night which were so bad, the tornado sirens went off. We jumped out of bed and watched the radar on TV and watched the trees around us. The rain finally left us sometime in the middle of the night but the storms are still hanging around just north of us. Now we have a flood watch out. The temp is 70° with 68% RH. The forecast is for higher temp into the high 80's and higher RH.

Yesterday, I melted in my kilt. It was so muggy, you could squeeze water out of the air. And to top it off, I went golfing late yesterday afternoon. And as promised, I shall show some embarrassing photo's of me. LOL



















Before I leave, I have to tell you how much I hate computers. I had this all written out about a half hour ago. As I went to post the temp, I must have hit the wrong button, of which I know not! Everything vanished, the writing, the page, everything! Of course, I tried to find it and my computer wouldn't work correctly. Every time I tried to open a spot on our site, it would take me to a new tab and so on and so forth. I had to shut down the whole thing and bring the computer back up again. I hate computers with a passion! I wish we had these things when I was a kid, then I'd know how to use them better. LOL

Anyway, I'm done for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 73° with 94% RH and winds at 7 MPH. Mostly cloudy and still wet from last night's rain. I dumped just shy of 4" out of the rain guage this morning. Some areas north of us got 7.5". Parts of the freeway are closed due to flooding. More storms are on the way and with ground already saturated, there is sure to be more flooding.

ArtsyFartsy, you look pretty ArtsyFancy in that kilt. Better you then us. LOL. I know how you feel about computers. It can be so frustrating when your typing along and then….... nothin'. Your computer totally freezes and there is nothing you can do but cycle the power and start over. Grrrr.

Well, heading out to take LOML to the hospital. Talk to you soon. Stay safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, you is quite something in that getup. I understand that when wearing a kilt one goes commando! Is that true?

Can you believe it's only going to hit the mid 60's today and to top it off we had a pretty decent rain shower for about an hour this morning. Amazing!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola amigos,

It's already getting hot…!!! It was 73 when I rose for my morning java….The sun was warming up the sunroom quickly as I was trying to get stretched out and get the kinks out…..Did I tell you how much I hate mornings…? It's now 84 with a humidity of 70% (feels like 90), and a slight breeze a blowin'....The high will be 92….No rain in the last few days, so it's time for some more….!

BurlyBob…..You're on a role with the bowls…..Get some made up, and sell the ones you have ready…Maybe at least you can get back some $$$ for materials and not much on labor….lol…!! It would be a good test to see if they will sell…..Sounds like you have a few new projects coming up….That'll keep you out of trouble….!!

Don…..That's a purdy snazzy outfit I must say….It looks like you managed to get into it o.k….I could see how them things could make you hot….!! In the blue lodge, we just have to wear an apron…..!! And I understand about these dang 'puters…..It's happened to me more than once or twice….When it blanks out, you feel like you've wasted your time writing stuff, then nothing….Hate it when that happens…..! I'm glad my esposa is 'puter savvy, cause I dang sure ain't…..

Mike…..Keep us posted on how your wife does with her surgery….I'm sure she'll come through it just fine….She's already been there and done that, so she knows the ropes now….!!

I'm done for now guys….Ya'll watch them storms up there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It's already warmer than that.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another cool day here. All the way up to 61° with showers.

Working on some cutting boards today. Sold 2 of the Montana shape American Flag style this weekend. Had to quit a little earlier than usuall to go out to eat with my cousin and her husband thet were traveling through from WA state to SD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It was hot today. I had to inspect 4 apartments today, 3 of which had no AC running. A shower was in order when I got done with that. Now it's time for bed. Couldn't sleep last night because my mouth decided to hurt in the middle of the night.

Very nice Don. I've never worn a kilt and I expect I never will.

Tomorrow I get to do some woodworking. Woohoo. Nothing too fun though. Gotta get Home and turn on the shop AC or I'll be sweating again. Mid 90s again tomorrow.

Night, night.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was hot, humid and windy. Deb came through her surgery just fine and has been up and walking on her new hip. Not much more to add to day, so I'll leave it at that. Have a good night everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Bonka

It has been a cool day in NE FL. It is 87 with 75%nRH and a breeze @ 4 mph.
If you care to Susan's and my doll cradle made it on show and tell and take a look.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It's only in the low 80's here today, but humidity has the real- feel around 90°. We are still under a flood watch and we are expected to get some storms this evening. Some could be severe.

Deb is home from the hospital. Resting a lot, but that's to be expected for the first couple of days.

Talk to you all later


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that's got to be some relief for you and your wife. I'm thinking your doing a pretty good job being her nurse. Keep after it friend.

I had a dog gone fun day in the shop. I finished 2 wood strip panels. Then I started a tunnel. This past weekend I was playing cars with my grandson. He wants a tunnel to drive his cars thru. I wanted to know what color or would wood be just fine? "I like blue." So I played around with my awesome router table and darn if I didn't get a really neat arched top. Tomorrow I glue on the sides. The day after sand and make it blue. It's going to be a delightful to see him play with it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here again. Nice in the shop when I can have the doors open. Was a high of 71° and should get down to 40's tonight. Did get some snow yesterday just south of us on Beartooth Pass. Closed the road for a few hours.

Sounds like your wife is fast at recovering Mike. Surprising how soon folks can get up and around after surgery.

Interesting BBob. Guess I have never had reason to do a tunnel.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It was hot again today…..!! It got up to 93, plenty of sun, and the low was 73….So it started out warm and got warmer….Had to take my wife to the hospital, as she had to get a mammagram (sp) done….it was her yearly check up….Then had dinner, then on to the grocery store for vittles…..I was pooped out when we got home, so I took a good siesta…..Had some supper, and watched a flick or two…..
I've got to go back to town in the morning to our family doctor to get a pre-op clearance for my upcoming surgery in September…..I think it's useless to do that, cause I'll go back to the surgeon that's going to do the operation for a pre-op with him and paperwork, then on to the hospital for lab work, chest x ray, and EKG 3 days before surgery on the 21st. Just more $$ to hand out to doctors that don't need it…..!!!

Jerry…..I took a look at the cradle you and your wife built….It is really nice…I left a comment on your project page….Stellar job you guys….!! And the quilt was beautiful your spouse made…..A very nice gift to the child….!!

Mike…...Glad to hear your wife is up and about after her surgery….She was up fast and walking…..Just don't let her over do it…..Plenty of R&R is what she needs now….!!! And more healing time….She knows the routine….!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's raining. Not a good day to spray paint, but that's what I need to do…..
Only supposed to be 78 today, which would be great if it were sunny.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!

Overnight low as pleasant 78F, humidity has dropped after all monsoon rains last week and is only 30-40% RH. Day time high is only 104, which means can work in shop till about 10-11am before have to deal with 100F temp.

Unfortunately, haven't been in shop last few days due challenges chasing dust collection parts and hardware for router cabinet project. But all the bits are in hand now, and heading out to shop with pleasant 80F, 32% RH waiting for me. 

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's about 61° and wet this morning. It rained most of the night. 2 1/2" in the rain guage. Many areas in SE Wisconsin didn't fair as well. There were 4 tornado warnings issued along with the severe T-storm and flood warnings. With all the rain this past week, the ground is saturated so it doesn't take too much wind to uproot the trees. Lots of people cleaning up today.

Deb didn't do too bad last night, but got up a couple times. I ended up dozing off in the recliner after getting up with her. LOL. Not the first time I did that and then I didn't have a good reason for it.

Maybe I'll sneak down to the shop for a bit today. I went down yesterday, but Deb was resting. Even though she said the tools wouldn't bother her, I didn't have the heart to even turn on a palm sander and maybe wake her.

Jerry, I like the doll house. I left a comment on your project page.

BBob, make sure you post a picture of the tunnel when it's done.

Have a safe one


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It started out at 69 with plenty of clabber, and the threat of rain looming in the air….I had to leave around 9:45 to make my doctor's appointment at 10:15 (which was a waste of time) for what they call a pre-op clearance (joke).....It started raining pretty hard time I got to town 12 miles away….I came out, and it was pouring down, and did that all the way home…I was going to make a couple of stops, but negated on that…..It's till raining now, and the high will get to 78 with the heavy cloud cover and cool down….The humidity is up there at 93%...It ain't over yet, as it's supposed to rain pretty much all day, and into the late evening….

Bill…. Sounds like you're getting what we're getting down here as far as the rain goes….It's hard to get paint dry in the rain…)

Klutz…..Keep us posted on how you're coming along with the new router table….Man, it's hot in your neck of the woods…..!!!

Mike…..Glad to hear your wife is fairing o.k…..The first few days are always the roughest after surgery….I know from experience, especially invasive surgery….!! But I found out that the hip replacement is not nearly as bad as knee replacement….Man I thought I was gonna die, and wished I could…..!! I've hated every minute of new knees….No replacement parts works like the real thing…...And you're very thoughtful about not making noise and possibly waking her up when she needs the rest and sleep….I guess that's one advantage to having a stand-alone shop away from the house…..besides having many more…..my wife can't hear me running tools and machines when I'm in it…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No rain, no snow, and not a single tornado. There's simply no excitement around here.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Decided to brush instead of spray. I can do that in the air conditioned shop. That way things can dry. Probably faster than waiting forever for paint to dry in 95% humidity.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Mike, here's a couple of photos of my little for my grandson. IT's nothing fancy, just something for him to push his cars and trucks through. It was another project that burned up some scrap wood. I do love those! Tomorrow I'll put a 1/4" round over on the side and a bevel on the front and rear so Lincoln to drive his equipment up and thru the tunnel. Thinking just a dab of glue and a couple screws to hold the tunnel to the base, slap some blue paint on and it's done in real short order. Thinking of putting a sign on it "Lincoln's Tunnel"


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day again. A bit warmer than it has been at 84°, no breeze and all sunshine. Still is 78° at 9:30 at night but supposed to get to the low 50's.

Nice tunnel Bob. Looks like you used a 11.25° bevel bit right? I have had a set of those bits and just recently started using them. They work well for a lot of projects.


----------



## BurlyBob

Why yes Mark that's exactly what I did. Years ago I bought a set of several different angle bits. Finally getting around putting them to good use.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's looking pretty nice outside with clear sky's and cool temps here in Mid-Michigan. The temp got down pretty low last night and it's currently 55° and is expected to reach 71 today. We had some terrible weather go through Michigan Tuesday night that produced a few tornado's. They even had one near the area where I used to live up north. They had some homes destroyed and of course lot's of trees down and power outages. That front ushered in some cool temps into our area and it feels like fall today.

I woke up at (gulp) 5:30 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep. So, I thought I'd get on here and see what's happening. I've been working in my shop lately trying to get some things done, but I just don't seem to be making any progress. I need to get outside and get some things done before the snow fly's. I got a couple of my Shrine Fez Cases made and I'm working on a couple more. Here is one of a few I got done. This one is made out of Walnut as you can see.



















*Burly Bob*, nice job on the tunnel. Looks pretty professional. Lincoln should be happy with that.

*Jerry*, I checked into your site and took a peek at your cradle as well. Looks very nice. Good Job.

*Dawson Bob*, No Tornado's? Your lucky, they make a mess of things.

Well, I think I'll head out to the shop and get some things done this morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Supposed to be 82 and cloudy today, currently 66.
Don, the fez case looks very good. 55 sounds good.
I've been researching Sawstop and I think there's one in my future. Gonna sell the 2 table saws I have and put that money towards the sawstop. Having accuracy problems with the current saw.
Great work on the cradle, Jerry.
Ok, have to eat and then paint some more.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 56° and headed for 84° today. All sunshine now with a chance of showers later.

I need to update my table saw also. Have had issues for years just sort of used to it. An accurate fence would be a big improvement for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, those cases are fantastic.

It's 59 now and might hit 80. Just going to finish up some projects and sweep the floor.

Have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, muggy morning in Phoenix today, 81F and 65%RH at start. Feels like 88 already?
Forecast on radio suggested chance of showers, could smell rain in air running morning errands.
Heading for 104F, and if we make it there, with humidity the heat index will be horrible.

Looks like it is not going to be good day to be working outside in shop today?  
Anti wood shop gods gave me a double whammy as well? Garage door overhead spring snapped last night, and 9 ft tall double wide door is really heavy to lift manually.  Have replaced springs before on previous houses, not a fun job when fighting heat. Think I am going to call professional this time and let them sweat it out. 

Since Rick asked for project update:
Depressed about weather and garage door this morning; drilled the 4" dust collection side port & finished gluing the router cabinet carcass together yesterday morning when it was tolerable. Was looking forward to playing with some curly maple edge banding for face frame, and making this thing look less like a butchered sheet of birch plywood. Here is status pic:










Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders (we all do it),

Not much news from this end…..My neck of the woods is still trying to dry out from the recent rains…..It was 68, and some heavy ominous clabber is in the air….Might get another shower later today, but prolly not much….The high will get to 82, which ain't too shabby….But the humidity is up there at 93%....
I'd like to get started on a project, but the old back is acting up, so I'll wait…..My son wants me to make him a drill / charging station like mine, but it's going to have to wait for a while…
After I got the picture frame made for the wife, I had a piece of glass cut to fit…..5 3/8" x 16 3/8"...1/8th " thick…..$12.00 for that sucker…..What a rip-off….It's just got so ludicrous for what things cost these days…!!!

Don…..Those Fez cases look really nice…Are you making them for Shrine members, or to sell…? Beautiful wood…...

Cp. Klutz…..The router table is coming along nicely….In the long run, you'll be glad you built it….Thanks for posting an update…...Sorry about your garage door….I had to replace my garage door about 3 months ago….It was original to the house, and just wore out….Keep us posted on your progress…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Capt. I had a Wayne Dalton garage door opener put in. It's known in the business as a "Jack Shaft" garage door opener. If I don't screw with it or stick something in the track it works awesome. Why Yes, I have screwed things up. Trust me a pickaxe handle leaned up in the track and the bent over piece of metal for the dust collector hose, ain't a good idea. It's a bit short of $75 for a fix. Both times I've had to get the company to fix my screw ups.
Today I caught myself trying to hit the road with the smoker sitting right under the garage door. I've gotten very experienced to check there's nothing blocking the garage door.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Turned out to be a pretty nice day. Temps were around 70° and due points were in the low 50's. It was mostly cloudy, but no rain. The final tally is in and it looks like we had 16 tornadoes in Wisconsin the other night when the storms rolled through. 11 were in SE Wisconsin. None very close to my neck of the woods though.

Bbob, that tunnel is looking great. Your grandson will love it I'm sure.

Don, those fes cases look awesome.

Bill, if you go with the SawStop, I can't imagine you'll ever regret it. I've had mine for about 3 years and love it. I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.

Well, have a good night everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cool with a light cloud cover this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 53° headed to 76° with RH at 70%.

I can't stay long and talk because I've got an annual eye examine this morning. We had a very nice day yesterday, so nice so that I went golfing in late afternoon. My legs are killing me today but I loved it.

*Rick*, yes I make those cases for Shriner's and yes, I will sell them on my Etsy store as soon as my weight scales come in. I have gotten rid of a few over the years. I sell them to help pay for my habits, but I have given a couple away though. I'm making one now out of Red Cedar and It's looking pretty nice so far. I had one made out of Cherry but, I screwed up on a part and had to tear it down and start over.

That saw stop saw looks pretty nice (and expensive). I'm pretty sure it will do the job for you *Bill*. I bought my Jet cabinet saw about 15 years ago and have loved my purchase ever since.

Okay, I gotta go for now. I catch you guys on the flip side. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice 57° morning for us. Will warm up to the mid 70's later.

Would like to get a new table saw. Mine is an old Craftsman that I bought well used for $50.00 at an auction nearly 30 yrs ago. Could rebuild it but think it has done enough to earn retirement.

So she said the brakes were making noise on her car. Rode with her a couple days ago and found out that it is metal on metal really bad noises. Earliest we can get the brakes done on the car is next Wed. Took Jamie to work today and not move the car any more than necessary. Now need to pay attention to my phone so I am not late picking her up later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was / is partly clabbered skies as I partook of my morning java late this a.m…..I took a sleeping drug (Advil PM) before bedtime at 1:30 a.m., and didn't wake up till 9:20…...So….I'm being lazy today….again….!! It was 69 then, and now it's 75, still cloudy, and the high will reach 90….No big plans for this weekend holiday…just hanging around, like usual…..The lakes are beginning to get crowed with tourist, as this is the last big hoo-rah for out of towners…..Then all the locals can't take back the lake….)

Bill…...If and when you decide to get the Sawstop, be sure and post your findings on its performance…..Get the top of the line, and you can't go wrong….......I've had my Unisaw X5 since 2010, and it performs flawlessly, especially having a 5 horse motor….This thing is a beast, and nothing slows it down….Using the Forrest WW 2 blades , it gets the job done….!! For some reason, I've never had much interest in getting a Sawstop…..It just comes down to personal preference, I guess…!! But I know they are great saws from everything I've heard and read about them…..!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TheFridge

Anything made with alder is considered fancy


----------



## dawsonbob

I think I'll vacation in San Diego for the Labor day weekend this year. Nothing's too good for me, y' know?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Originally I thought I wouldn't get a sawstop. I thought I would just be happy with my grizzly, but my new to me grizzly has some sort of adjustment issue that's a known issue with this saw. I inherited the saw. I will sell my two grizzly saws to help pay for the sawstop. Now that I've decided to upgrade my saw, I just think I might as well get the sawstop for the future.


----------



## Grumpymike

Dbob I think you have a good idea there with your vacation schedule … I was thinking of doing my holiday at my summer home in Surprise Az. ... should be plenty warm enough.

Bill M. I don't know if you have contacted Grizzly customer service yet, but they have always bent over backward to help me out … several years ago I had a 1022 contractors saw and the fence wouldn't stay adjusted to 90°, it kept creeping … after several calls to Grizzley they sent me a complete new fence at a smll charge, not bad for a saw that is 4 years out of warranty … I know that they won't do that for every saw, but the point is to contact them, they are a great help.

I have had a personal vendetta against Saw Stop because the owner tried to pass laws that all table saws had to have his hot dog sensing devise and all others could no longer be used … But I do have to admit that they are good saws, they just have a shameful owner.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sawstop? Please don't get me started. Ooops, too late…...

Frankly speaking, when I saw the Sawstop patent award at turn of century and the mayhem that followed, I developed same opinion as Grumpymike. Probably makes sense since my kids call me Grumpy old man quite often too? 

Due my distrust for Sawstop, and fact that I work wood for fun as hobby; let me decide there was going to be 3 foot of snow in downtown Phoenix (cold day in hell?) before I would hand Sawstop my money.
I abhor the dastardly marketing tactics used by Sawstop in woodworking industry. I have several patents to my name as an electronics technology developer for many years, and understand what can be, and differently what should be done, to protect an awarded patent.

Fast forward since then and Sawstop finally offers different grades of saws with conventional out of reach pricing that allows more people to use the technology. The introduction of this broader product line, shows Sawstop finally got the message from the market and is trying to behave like a more reasonable company. Guess I should be a little nice? Not really..

For those that do not know, Bosch was awarded flesh sensing and blade stop technology patents in 2005, only 5 years after Sawstop first patent. It took them ~10 years to finally introduce the Bosch Reaxx saw. 
I really like that Bosch drops the blade and has figured out how avoid smashing a brake into blade, forcing costly replacement. 
Best part about Bosch saw, is it shows that other mfg are not idle, and have been working on similar technology. I predict that when the 1st flesh sensing Sawstop patent expires in 2019, that flesh sense technology will slowly become available and every professional grade saw available in market. Since Sawstop has some follow on patents, and think they are king of flesh sense mountain; at a minimum things will get very interesting. We could either see an Apple .vs. Samsung like phone patent battle as each new tool is introduced that rages on till 2005, 2008, etc; when other saw patents expire, or hopefully they decide to stop war and develop a cross licensing agreement that allows every new saw sold to be safe. 
Just think about what this means in next decade?, 
Dangerous & cheap old Unisaw and PM66 cabinet saws will be flooding CL, and then every hobbyist can afford a 3-5HP cabinet saw at home. WooHoo! I may have to buy another cabinet saw when that happens? HaHa

Sorry for veering so far off topic.

Weather in Phoenix today was tolerable for few hours. Started out sunny 81F & 40% RH, hit 100 earliy and due late start only piddled in shop for an hour, getting almost nothing done. High was 104, and expect more of same tomorrow. 
Looking forward to Sunday, as more monsoon rain is expected, and predicted high temp is below 100 for several days in row for first time all summer. Looks like fall weather may finally be coming to desert! 

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't disagree with what you said, but I don't see it as any different than gasoline, diesel, electric and other monopolies. These things shouldn't be as expensive as they are, but owners, inventors, investors want to make money. I can either wait for their patent to run out as a matter of principle or just bite the bullet now.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a beautiful day with temps around 80° and sunny. Humidity was comfortable but rising. Temps tonight will stay around 70° By morning we will be seeing more rain and T-storms. They issued new flood watches for areas north where the ground I'd still saturated.

Now, sorry if anyone finds this offensive but….

I have had enough Harley Davidson to last me for a very long time. This weekend is the 115th Anniversary celebration, so we have people coming to town from every corner of the planet (the earth is flat, you know) to join in the festivities. It's all I hear driving past the house all day and all night. It's all they seem to be able to talk about on the news. Don't get me wrong. My son and his wife have bikes, my S-I-L used to own one and still works for Harley. They've been a good employer for Milwaukee. But I've just had my fill of all the damn noise.

Whew, there. I feel better now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Festus56

LOL mike. That made me chuckle. I have rode a Harley over 120,000 miles the last 10 years and grew up and worked near and in Sturgis, SD. Know exactly what you mean. 500,000 to 750,000 people is way to many at once. Some of the bigger attendance years it doubles the population of SD for a week. Was at the rally 43 yrs. in a row and it was always nice to get back to less traffic and noise. For years when we were in WY we usually took our vacation and went to Canada or Mich. for a week then hit Sturgis on our way home.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike and Mark. You guys got me laughing. I use to love bikes but after my double knee replacement I can't sit one. Several years ago I saw the Victory Vision and fell in love with it. Dreamed of getting one, then the surgery. This past year the news came out that they/Polaris is shutting them down and going to concentrate on the Indian brand. Sure makes me glad now that I didn't buy one. About 20 years ago I was transporting cars and drove thru Sturgis during that big wingding. Totally crazy! Nowadays for me bikes are like horses. I enjoy looking at them but sure don't want to own one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have spoken to grizzly customer service and they are more than willing to help me with the saw. I have a,ways had good experiences with grizzly. From my reading, mostly on this site over the years, I don't think there is any solution for the problem that this saw has.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It's currently 70° and 88% RH with a light breeze and cloudy. Feels rather tropical. Highs should get to mid to upper 80's today with more rain coming this afternoon and continuing until tomorrow.

Not too much shop time lately, but the cabinet doors are almost ready to go on, followed by the false drawer fronts. I'll eventually add more pull out shelves once I figure out what goes where.

My sister-in-law used to go to all the bike rallies. Her least favorite we're Sturgis and Daytona. That was when she worked in the clothing line. Now she works parts and puts together the catalog which means she is out on photo shoots at all hours of the night sometimes. Sounds like it might be fun to do…..once.

Hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend….!! We decided to spend our holiday in the beautiful mountains of the Ozarks…..It is a full-filled time of doing nothing….. It's beautiful here this time of year, so it makes it a good place to be….!!! It was 70 at java time, with plenty of clabber hanging around, but there are peeks of sun every now and then….Right now it's 76, and the humidity is right up there at 87%.....Should be close to 86 for the high, and a 30% chance of a shower later today….Prolly ain't going to happen…but one never knows…..Something might happen, as my old bones are aching, my joints hurt, and my back is killing me….!!!

Mike in WI…..Sure hope your spouse is doing good and improving with the new hip replacements….!! I can always tell when the weather is going to change….even just a little…..I feel like someone just dug me up…!!!

It's time for me to get back to enjoying my holiday vacation…..More coffee….coming right up…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yep, 76. We're finally getting some temperatures under 80 degrees. Hallelujah!

Stay safe, dry and cool, and have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## MrRon

Here in Vancleave, Ms, the weather sucks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Here in Vancleave, Ms, the weather sucks.
> 
> - MrRon


Short and sweet, thanks for laugh. 
Hope you stay safe from tropical storm heading in your direction!

Weather forecaster for phoenix sucks as well. Supposed to be 99F today, and then late last night the rain missed us, and they changed to 102F forecast. Morning low was 81 and humid. Was not as pleasant as hoped; so I sulked in house most day. Still waiting on fall weather to show up. Hopefully forecast 75-77 low temps reach here this week, and morning shop time next week will be fun again.  
Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Currently 71° after a high of 80°. Was not any breeze so felt warmer than it really was. I just hid out in the shop in the shade.

We are staying home for the holiday also. Might take the bike out for a ride tomorrow. Will have to see what the weather will be.


----------



## BurlyBob

Might hit 80 here today. Just going to putter around and probably mow the lawn.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Today is an all around crappy day. It started out at 66°, 100% humidity, very heavy low-level clouds and no wind. Now it's raining….again….and will be most of the day.

On top of that I discovered a bonehead mistake on my cabinets. The doors are a 3/8 overlay so the hinges don't allow enough clearance to allow the drawers (pull out shelves) to slide out without the slide hitting the door. I didn't want to rebuild the doors since they are finished, so I will shrink the drawers by an inch and that will fix the problem. Grrrr.

Deb is doing ok, but maybe a little slower recovery this time around. We'll see how week 2 goes for her.

Take care. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Glad to hear your wife is recovering nicely….With this second hip replacement, she has to put more weight on the first one she had, so yes, it'll be a little slower…..It about works the same with knew replacements…..Just takes time…..

And on your mistake you mentioned: I've (we've) all been there and done that…More that I'd like to tell about…).....!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike, if you made a mistake and learned from it, you're one step closer to perfection. Good to hear that your wife is coming along.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

About 90 today. Not so bad. Better than 100. No rain.
Liam is officially living in the basement. I finished out the window in his room. A piece of 16" wide map,e butcher block for the sill/window seat and 13" wide walnut boards on the insides. Casing was some alder I got in an auction last year. Turned out really nice.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Labor day! 
I worked in my Phoenix shop ALL day to celebrate!

Morning started with a pleasant 77F, High was 95F when I quite working at 4:30 pm. Humidity was just below 30% RH most day, so it was decent working conditions.

Spent the day working on router cabinet. 
Started day attacking some curly maple with my #7 to use for edge banding on front plywood edges:









Hope once it gets finshed that figure doesn't disappear. 

Edge banding is done, finished assembly and test fit all router bit drawers to ensure square, and trimmed all the walnut drawer fronts to size. 
Spent most of afternoon messing around with conversion of Cove rail and stile router bit set from a conventional frame/panel configuration to a frame with rear groove config. Plan to mount a replaceable plexiglass panel in back. The door frame is tilted in pic below as frame is oversize to allow for final trimming just in case things are not square. See I'm a Klutz and have to allow for mistakes, or I will be remaking parts all time. 

At end day, it looked like this:










Next step is all kinds of small details that take too much time.  
Finish the frame door, add some beading to walnut fronts and then work on hardware bits (inset door hinges, drawer slides, mortise flush mount handles).

Had a great day. Would like to be happy that I am in final stages of cabinet assembly before finishing, but I still have task of making a 27×50 TS extension panel, mounting router plate in it, and mounting the top to cabinet. Long way to go yet. 
I am just glad the overnight lows are in seventies again as fall approaches. Hope to be able to get more shop time in September.

If you want to peak ahead to what cabinet might look like when completed, trying to match my workbench cabinets. Can see them in background of plane picture above, or whole workbench in my project list.

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got up to 87° today but stayed nice in the shop. Down to 50° tonight so will be better at a predicted high of 68° tomorrow.

That is a nice router cabinet Captain. Looking like more high quality furniture for the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Currently 68° ,100% RH, wind is calm and it's dark out. Got up to 72° and rained all day. Dumped 3" out of the rain gauge. I can't comment in it's accuracy, but it sure rained a lot over the last couple days. There is more on the way.

Capt, that cabinet is looking too nice for the shop, unless you are having to move into the shop which I will ask no more questions about.

Bill, that looks like a nice stack of lumber outside the window.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that window sill and casing looks really nice.

Capt. Looking forward to see all that walnut finished. It's going to be amazing.

Hey Mike don't feel like your the only one to screw up. I've got a pair of totally finished and drilled cabinet doors that were an inch short of being wide enough. I've also got a pair of cabinet doors that were way to short and another raised panel that just doesn't fit anything. Now I get to dream up cabinets for all of them, go figure. Some days it just don't pay to get out of bed!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same as Mike. That router cabinet looks nicer than my bedroom furniture.

Mike, that is a stack of 22" wide walnut drying outside his window. I made sure to leave plenty of space though, in case he has to evacuate thru the window.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's gonna be 90 again today. No rain.
I'm heading out soon to finish the bookcase project, finally.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's starting out to be a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. Who know's how the weather is gonna end up today. Yesterday it started out beautiful and ended up with horrible stormy weather. The temp this morning is 74 heading to 88.

Yesterday the wife and I arose at 5 AM and babysat for our son who had to work yesterday. You could say our butt was dragging by days end. But, I got invited to play golf so, off I went. Golf was terrible and by the time I got off the course, a storm came in. It looked like a typical shelf cloud rolling in, looked very erie. Then the rain came down in buckets. What a way to end the day.

Today my wife celebrates her birthday and I promised her I would make her breakfast in bed. Yea, right, me cook. I haven't made anything hot on a stove in over 10 years. This should be interesting. 10 years ago, I made my wife breakfast and she said I couldn't touch the stove ever again. We'll give it a try again today. LOL

*Captain Klutz*, that is one awesome looking router cabinet. If it looks that nice, the rest of the shop ought to look great. Oh yea, nice looking #7 too.

*FF Bill*, the bed and window casing looks great. I know as a firefighter, you must have thought twice about a bedroom in a basement until you made a escape for Liam. Good job on the bedroom.

*WI Mike*, I'm glad ur wife is coming along from her hip surgery. Pretty soon she'll be able to chase you down and catch you, so you better be nice to her now.

Well, I need to get out of here and start the breakfast. I can't be too good at it or she'll expect it again. LOL Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It looks like a fine start to today's weather….again…!! It was 70 at my usual java time, with plenty of sun, a light breeze, and plenty of green in the woods now…..It's beautiful here this time of year…..!!! The high will be 89-90, depending on who you believe….!! Starting Thrusday through next Tuesday, we're supposed to have rain and thunderstorms come in….We'll see how that plays out….

Bill…..Those projects you did for your son's room (furniture and window casing) looks really good…..You do mighty fine work…..and a nice pile of walnut that I can see out his window…..What kind of mill do you have…? Is it a Mizer or some other brand….? I watch a lot of wood cutting, slicing logs, and making firewood on YouTube…..Very interesting stuff on working the wood…..!! Hope you get the bookcase done today….!!

Capt. Klutz…..What can I say that hasn't already been said…? You too do excellent work with the wood….That router table looks great….Personally I like shop furniture to look good, well constructed, and made to last for many years….I don't like it when it looks like it's been cobbled together…..I take pride in my shop furniture like I do when I build a piece for us or someone else…...!!. I can tell you do too, also, as all of us on this forum do…We have some good woodworkers on here…..!! And your bench and other stuff is great….I like it….I like it a lot…!!!

Mike in WI…...Hoe your wife is coming along good…...!! Have you / did you get your cabinet drawers re-done to fit..? I agree with you….it's easier to re-do the drawers than to re-make new doors…!! I've had to do that twice on my projects…..Like you said….just a bonehead mistake, but it happens to all of us…It's called a "brain fart"...

Don…..I hope your wife has a good birthday today, and tell her I said Happy Birthday…She'll enjoy that breakfast in bed…..Don't burn the toast, and fry them eggs just right…some jelly on that toast, and a bowl of grits should do the trick….) It's her day, so plenty of pampering goes a long way….!! Just think about a new tool you need….This might work….!!

I called this morning and canceled my foot surgery coming up, as I need to have back surgery worse…..So I see the doctor on the 12th to set it up….hopefully soon…I'm tired of this misery….That's all I have for now….!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather today is starting out @ 79F. Humidity is just above 50%, which makes today not as nice as previous.  
Heading for 99F today of you believe the forecasters? 
Beginning to think Weather app on my phone is watching my LJ posts? Every time I see decent weather coming for next 3-4 days and comment on joy of lower temperatures, they raise the temp the next moring and make me feel stupid. 

Everyone, thanks for all kind words on cabinet. Gives me more motivation to get out there and get busy to finish it. Primary reason I post the pictures and status is trying to keep up with all the nice looking wood work that rest of you post here in this thread. 

This mornings shop time will be cut short by garage door repair service visit. After one lousy company failed to show up at all last Friday despite giving me an appointment; have a different one coming today. Nasty 9ft tall double wide steel door is really heavy to lift with broken springs, be glad to get it fixed. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 50° here this morning. Feels like fall already. Maybe a high near 70° with a nice breeze.

Don it works best for me if I just take the wife to her choice of eating places. Kind of like me in my shop the kitchen is her place. Even if I was to cook she would be there to make sure I did not mis-use the tools and the clean-up is another subject. Best to have someone else do all the work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

I can boil water pretty good, but I think you might be on to something there….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78, maybe 79 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Since it's only made it to 70 so far, it might not make it to the predicted high today.

Klutz, darn fine looking router cabinet. Darn fine.

Bill, great work as always.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful day here. Blue skies and mild temps. Looks like everybody is have a great day and getting things done. Won't be much longer and we'll all be talking about colder weather and/or snow. I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed for snow! Go figure, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I did not finish the bookcase today, because I made something the wrong size, just a trim piece for the bottom. Have to make a new piece and go back on Thursday. Won't take too long.

Don, when I built the house 17 years ago, I made sure to put 3×5 windows in the basement to be sure I would be able to put a bedroom down there. Yes, there's walnut stacked outside and I left space to be able to go out the window.

Rick, I have a Woodmizer. LT15.

Tomorrow I plan to pick up a bunch of logs. See you later.


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks guys. I did not finish the bookcase today, because I made something the wrong size, just a trim piece for the bottom. Have to make a new piece and go back on Thursday. Won't take too long.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill for having never been around me you are learning my way. Always have one of something that does not work quite right on every project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I could be like Mark…..I forgot to mention that I forgot to bring an air hose, so I had to leave the job for 30 minutes for a Menards run. The good news is that I have a nice new hose that is much more flexible than my old ones.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 70, high, thin overcast burning off around noon; aka, onshore flow. Too many irons in the fire lately. I didn't have time to read a hundred plus posts, but it looks like everyone is chugging along.

Gone to wife's reunion for a few days, then out to the Tree Farm on the way home and an opportunity to miss Sunday traffic. 2 foot cottonwood across the road. I didn't have my big saw with me, so it is still there.

My bro is taking his wife to AZ for medical treatment. He won't be there for mom who is a couple blocks away. Dealing with drs and getting ready to take care of her. Never a dull moment in retirement is there?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 73° with 77% RH, light winds and clear with rain on the way. Yesterday the temp got up to 90°. With the humidity, it was not a day to be sitting in the sun.

Not too much progress in the shop, bi do have all the re-drawer (I'm pretty sure that's a word) parts cut. I've been trying to spend time with Deb since she is still cooped up in the house.

This morning I go for a follow-up CT scan on my noggin where they spotted that aneurysm last March.

Rick, it's got to be tough deciding between surgeries. I hope you can get some relief from your pain soon.

Bill & Mark, I'm sure I have you both beat on having to remake something on every project. Why do you think my nickname is Firewood? There's always something…

Gotta run. Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another beautiful start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. It's already starting out to be a hot one though with the temp at 81°. The high for today is supposed to be 88. Yesterday, it got up to 93. The RH is only 60%. I hope it stays there too. However, all of us in the midsection of the country are gonna get a bath here in the near future with the tropical storm coming ashore.

Well not much to report today. I helped my wife celebrate her birthday with a breakfast but, not in bed. LOL I made her an Irish Omelette which turned out pretty good except, I forgot the cheese, she liked it anyway. After breakfast we took off for the day and went for a short shopping event then onto lunch at a neat restaurant about an hour away, called the Rainforest Cafe. It is all decorated in a forest/jungle motif such as trees, animated animals and the sounds of a forest. It even has thunderstorms! *FF Bill*, your kids would like this place. Then we went to a Holocaust museum, then we went for ice cream and then to a movie. It was a pretty full day. I was beat when I got home. Here is a couple of pictures of the trip yesterday.




























We had a good time and we were glad to be back home again afterwords. I'm getting off here boys so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Top of morning from Phoenix.
Morning low as 77F, but it is already 82F by 8am, heading for 102F. Humidity is hovering around 50%.

Yesterday managed to add decorative beads to face panels, and most hardware bits installed on router cabinet. Starting to look like finished product with hardware working. 










Hope to get a couple of hours in shop today. Still need to mortise flush mount drawer handles so I can open drawers when they get closed (why drawer fronts are missing in pic, oops), and add ventilation holes in plexiglass. Then it be ready for disassembly to start finishing process. 
Won't bore you with any more progress pics, next will likely be after cabinet is completed.

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was another nice start this morning for today's weather….It was a kinda cool 69 when I rose for my morning java…..Headed to the sunroom to try and get stretched out before moving too quickly (that happens every morning).......So I sat and enjoyed the view while having my morning sheep dip….That's about all I can do…I feel like I'm sooo far behind on getting things done, but at this point I have no choice…..There is plenty of sun, no clouds, and no rain at this point….Supposed to tear loose tomorrow with moisture…..The high will be 89-90 (?).....

Mike….Yep…I decided to cancel the foot surgery for now in hopes to get my back fixed….I've put up with this crap way too long, and I can do the foot anytime…After 50+ years, I can wait….Glad to hear you got the drawers (re-drawered) as you called it…....You're making progress, so keep after it….!! Hope your wife Deb is doing better and is able to get around more now….Tell her I said to use a cane or walker to support her weight…It'll take pressure off of both her hips…..!! Pretty soon she can put them up, and blow and go…..

Don…..Glad to hear you and your spouse had a good time out and about….Sounds like her birthday was a big hit…..Breakfast, shopping, lunch, ice cream and a movie…..I'd say you scored some good points….)

Klutz…...The router cabinet is looking really good, and you're making good progress on the build…..I like it..!! Thanks for posting the pix….I like pics….!!! There maybe some idea I can steal if I need it from pics….The box joints add a special touch….!! And keep adding progress pics…They are not boring….!!

That's all I have for now…....Nothing interesting to report, as nothing interesting is happening….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool morning here again. Perfect fall weather. About 65° now and no breeze, just sunshine.

Great day to hide in the shop. Have the President in town this afternoon so traffic will be a nightmare to get anywhere.

Brakes fixed on Jamies car. Cheaper than I guessed at $293 for everything. Have a decent mechanic here that only fixes what is wrong and gives a discount on parts instead of marking them up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I was all ready to post, and I found our thread on page 3…Looks like most or all of y'all are super busy working on projects….I don't have much to post about either, but only the weather up here in my neck of the woods….It was 69 when I rose for coffee, with lots of clabber hanging in the air…so it looks like it's gonna rain any minute….In fact, it's supposed to start sometime after dinner…about 2:00 or so…..I know one thing: it's humid as heck out, with 90% showing on the weather app on my phone…..The high will be 82, and the next 2-3 days it's suppose to rain again….we'll see how that plays out…..!!

Oopps…..Looks like Mark posted right before I did. so we're now back on page one…..)


----------



## Firewood

Howdy y'all. Finally a stretch of dty days ahead. Temps are only in mid 60's today, lower humidity at 72% and partly sunny. Nice and refreshing for a change.

Should have all the drawers installed (again) today. Maybe get the doors installed if I don't good off too much. Then it's just the drawer fronts.

Deb is itching to get out for a walk, so gotta go

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, finally finished the bookcase project today. My Brad nailer quit working so I had to run out to Lowe's and get a new one. When I got it out I realized it was a stapler…..grrrrr. Back to Lowe's to actually get a nailer, then I was able to finish.

It's supposed to rain 4-6" tomorrow and Saturday. Oddly enough, I'm working tomorrow and Saturday. That will be a fun shift. Turn around, don't drown.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's the most amazing thing. I turned on the television to watch a football game, and water is falling from the sky. I think they call it 'rain'. Sure would like to have some of that around here; it looks like it would be really nice stuff. Maybe someday, if we get lucky.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I heard a noise outside, so I looked out to see what it was…..it was very loud on the roof of the sunroom….Low and behold, the sky had opened up, and rain was pouring down as quickly and as hard as it could…..Sorry Charlie…..only the finest tuna gets the rain….lol….!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Supposed to sprinkle a little in WW this weekend. Maybe it will?? iI noticed one of our 40 year old rhodys is severely water stressed. First time ever for that. No smoke here, but it looks like eastern WA and beyond still has it!


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob end that up here we need more than you do!

Struggling to get motivated to do just about anything. Thinking I need to go shooting, make a lot of noise and feel some heavy recoil.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bbob, I'd love to be able to send you some rain. Unfortunately, the rain I saw was on television. Also, that's something I miss; going shooting.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Well…..It's still raining in my neck of the woods…..Been raining all day, and looks like going into the night and tomorrow…..It's 74 with 98% humidity….Just an instant update right before supper….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They've been predicting rainmageddon, but so far we've had just a few showers. I guess it's still coming.

Sarah that I just built the bookcases for posted pictures on Facebook of the room. The last picture is the Judge Kavanaugh hearings this week in DC and circled in green is Sarah at the hearings.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Nice job Bill. Those bookshelves look like they were made for that room !!

Sunny and warm here at 88°. Finally getting a little breeze that makes it feel better.


----------



## Firewood

Bill, I agree with Mark, very impressive build.


----------



## dawsonbob

Those bookshelves look good enough that they could have been made by Bill. Oh, wait, they were. Good work as always.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I almost missed the morning, as it's now getting close to noon time and dinner….It was a nice cool morning starting out at coffee time….It was 61 with cloudy skies, and still the threat of more rain coming…..It showered off and on most of the night, but it has moved out of the area for now…..We have a humidity of 93%, so it's muggy out…The high will get to 74, and the wind is a 6 mph….The low tonight will be 61 again…..!!

Bill…..Great looking bookcases that you built for that home….They look like built-ins when the house was finished…..You did a stellar job, buddy….!! Looks like it didn't take the family long to fill them with al kinds of books and reading material…...!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys.
It rained about 5 inches overnight, but flooding has been minimal. Has stopped raining for now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 and sunny here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice shelf project Bill. You missed a spot above the piano. ;-) She must be a lawyer or something, eh?

Cloudy in high 60s in ex-WW today. It sprinkled a little last night. Not enough to matter. They say this is the driest summer ever in what used to be Water World. 1" since may 1st. Old record was 2.25 +/- in 2005. No wonder our rhody was water stressed. I sprinkled it for about 45 minutes. Amazingly, all the foliage recovered and filled out the bush overnight! I could see through it the night before.

The dry summer fixed my tractor instrument gauge. It has always had a little bit of condensation on the glass cover. It disappeared this summer! ;-) Since it is an outdoor tractor, I made a custom visqueen cover for it this morning. Kind of a work of art in progress until I saw what I had done. Taped up the corners with duct tape to give them some strength. I was still afraid the hold downs would tear them out. Then I thought about a worn out tarp I am going to throw away. Maybe I could tape the grommets on the duct taped corners? When I saw how they were installed; plastic with a keeper ring, it was easy to cut the ring, pop them out, cut a hole in the duct taped corner and pop them in. It looks better than factory made ;-)) Wonder if it will keep condensation out of the gauges this winter?


----------



## firefighterontheside

She is a lawyer, but she also has two other degrees, one being philosophy. She said many are philosophy books.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still 71° and the rain that was to be did not happen. Not much else happening around here today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and quite cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather has turned a bit for the last days of summer here in Michigan. The winds have been pouring in from the north and with them cold air from Canada. The temps haven't gotten over the 70° mark in the last couple of days. It's currently 56° and the low's last night was in the 40's. Brrrrrrrrr! Today's expected high is 64°.

I've been busy lately working in my back yard putting up a stockade fence someone gave me and it' been a lot of work for an old man putting it up. I've been trimming some of my trees as well. Things are looking a little better in the backyard so far. I'm getting ready to put a lean-too on my garage so I can store some of my wood to keep them out of the elements. I think I've got enough wood to get-r-done.

*FF Bill*, those shelves look great in that house. With her influence, you should pick up some good jobs around there and who know's maybe even D.C.

Well guys, I'm gonna back on out of here for now, I've got more work to catch up on before winter kicks in. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

It's real whiney and yippy today. We were given an 8 wk. old Black Shepard puppy. I'm taking a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Cold ( 56-60 degrees outside) wet, dreary day…..good day to hide in the shop…if there isn't a creek across the floor…so far, it has been dry down in the Dungeon Shop…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's really clabbered over this morning, as it's keeping the temps down some…..It was a low of 57 at java time (nice), and it looked like some rain moved through during the night….It's gone now, but still nice….The high will be 70, and the humidity is at 88%, and the dew point is at 67, with a wind at 5-10 mph…..!! Been fighting a back attack since I rose, so it's about time to take some drugs….That's all I have for now….More to come later…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of football.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

No rain today…and still no heat….might warm up by the weekend. Wake me up, when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful morning in ex-WW, sunny with rain for this afternoon. WE need it ti refill the Puget Sound I think. This ferry ran aground. Looks like it needs more water to dock ;-)

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/investigation-into-ferry-grounding-at-coupeville-terminal-continues/281-592433276


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool morning here. Only 58° now but they say a high in the 80's later.

Think it is time to do some maintenance on the Honda 4 wheeler to make sure it is ready for the winter plowing season.

That is not good. Do they need to clean out the channel Bob?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a cool 55 when I got up this am. Only gonna be 77 with sun today. Very nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think any amount of rain is gonna fill Puget sound.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

WWBob, they can't raise the water, but they can lower the bottom.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. Last couple days have been pleasant, but maybe a bit cool. Today is 64° with 72% RH and 4mph winds. Staying on the cloudy side which is holding down the temp.

I finally finished up the miter saw station - except for some dust collection I'm still pondering.










Now on to other projects…..

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Boy was it nice out today…!! It was 60 at wake up and coffee time, so I grabbed a cup and headed for the sunroom to try and get stretched out before starting my activities for the day…...!! So….with that fairly done, I headed out to try and get some shop time in…..I had a couple of things I wanted to do…A little slow to start, but I got underway….I went out the door heading to the shop, and my spouse was already out weeding and cleaning out the flower bed….So I helped her (as best I could), then went to get the wheel barrow…...it had a low tire, so I aired it up, filled it up, and headed to the woods….Whew…!!! Finally made it to the shop cause I had plans to add on to my dust collection for the miter saw station….I had drawn up a few sketches…..I added some "windows, guards, or dust blockers (whatever you want to call them) behind the saw (kind of like 2 thin walls..?) to try and keep the dust and chips contained inside the box, shroud, or whatever you want to call them….!!! Just for straight cuts, the saw body goes between them, but for angle cuts I have to remove them….After getting them built and make sure they work, I put a coat of BLO on them to dress it up a little….I'll put on another coat in the morning….They are lightweight (only 1/4" ply), but that all you need….it's just to contain the dust…..On yea….the high was 77, clear, and the humidity was 80%....No rain in the forecast…...!!

Bill…..Looks like we are getting a touch of fall in the air…..Should be nice for a couple of days coming….!!

Mike…..Brother you did a great job on the miter saw station….I'm plum jealous…..It looks so good….!! It looks like you got a good finish on it, too….!! It looks like professionally done cabinets…...Did I mention I was jealous..?

Your shop is coming along nicely, too….It's like the movie said about Frankenstein "It's alive.." 
That's all I have for now….it's supper time, so I better go grub…..Later, y'all…..!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, western SC is beginning to see signs of the fear mongering propagated by the news about the potential path of destruction that could result from Florence. I guess I should drag out my old Onan generator and make sure it still fires up in case we get the power lines torn up from downed tress. If we do, being this far out in the country will place us and the neighbors (every ~200 yards along this road) at a pretty low priority. I was hoping to head up to my property and work on clearing brush and leveling out the drive a little more before putting down gravel. Looking like it's not going to happen if we get the wind and rain they're threatening. Finally did get a bit of needed rain yesterday but the humidity shot right through the roof again with highs hovering consistently just under 90° every day. Everyone near the eastern seaboard, ya'll be safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
9/11….I will never forget.
Members of my task force are heading to NC this morning in preparation for the hurricane. I didn't make the list because it is not my month.
Beautiful weather here. Upper 70s with no rain and partly cloudy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Guess no Florence up this way. We could use some rain but none on the forecast yet.

Need to find someone with more knowledge of ATV's than me. My plow unit is having problems with shifting which will not be good this winter.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What year, make, model & options do you have? What are the symptoms?


----------



## Festus56

> What year, make, model & options do you have? What are the symptoms?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It is a '95 TRX400FW Honda Foreman. Have first and reverse but can not shift up. Happened maybe twice last winter plowing but it would work right after getting warmed up. Changed oil and filter recently and now it will not shift up at all. Clutch is adjusted right and foot shifter works smooth in 1st and reverse. The rest of the machine all is running great.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego this 9/11.

Never forget 9/11.

God bless America.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, that has one of the reliable transmissions that Honda offers, the same thing with a push button operated shift motor just introduced more places for failure (often due to submersion) and the modular construction of the automatic in the Rubicon was great until it failed (and it will) then no serviceable parts results in a ~$2500 bill for a new trans. after labor to tear the whole engine in half.

A properly adjusted shift clutch is really the only thing to have to mess with at all. If it's happened before but cleared itself up after warming up, it could be wear on the shift rails or the shift fork pins riding in the shift drum, neither are tremendously expensive (nor are they super cheap) but the labor to split the engine case is usually the pricey part. I've seen where some folks will use 15W40 diesel engine oil and sometimes have better results with transmission problems. The tricky part is making sure you don't get something in there that's too slippery allowing the centrifugal or shift clutches to slip when they need to hold.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Yeti,

I did try 15W 40 oil since I have that on hand for my pickup with no difference. Thought maybe it was just to heavy duty so changed again to 10W 40 ATV oil and no better luck. The clutch is not slipping with either oil so think it is good. I too am thinking it is the shift rails or forks. Just not sure if I want to tear it apart myself or pay big bucks for a shop to do it. May visit the dealer and see if they have any free advice lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a super nice one today….It was 60 at wake up and coffee time, with plenty of sun, and at that time the humidity was 100% (?)....No rain in the forecast, and the high got to 77, and now it's partly clabbered over, and a humidity of 59%....Winds at 3-5 mph…..
Got a little more shop time today, as I finished up my dust "guards" on the miter saw….I put another coat of BLO on it to darken up the ply a little, and kinda make it look nice….Took some measurements to hopefully get some ply cut down into manageable size to cut on the table saw…..But…..I'm going to the back doctor tomorrow, so I don't know how much if any I'll get done….I'm hoping he can set up surgery soon, as I'm ready to get this fixed…...!!

Mike…..Congrats on making the Top 3 with your miter saw station….Well deserved my friend…..It's one of the best I've ever seen built….Super job…..!! Three coats of clear shellac really set it off….!!!

Mark…..Hope you can get the ATV and plow fixed before winter and the snows come in your neck of the woods….!! My motto has always been: "Ain't nothing worth a damn if it don't work right"....No matter what it is…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in newly restored WW. Sunny, down pour and back to cloudy or sunny over and over again today. 1 1/2" in the last day or so here. Flood warning out and threats of 2" per hour. Quick transition from our drought.

I found wasps building a nest 15 feet from a trap. ;-(( I gave them a blast of wasp juice last night ;-) Also rebaited all the traps for fall nesting season.

Mike, Congrats on your Top 3. Looks great!

Good luck with the ATV, Mark. At least you found it before you are waist deep in snow~

Be safe in the big blow Yeti, they are forecasting the rain in feet instead of inches on the news here with winds over 100 mph.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a bit warmer than I expected today, my jeans and boots felt like overkill. I cleaned up the shop today and crushed aluminum cans. Had a guy come to visit the mill today. He's coming back tomorrow with logs.

It's been in the 50s each morning this week. That'll be nice for milling. They say the hurricane has this nice air trapped here. I don't wish the hurricane on anyone, but I'll take the nice weather. Guys from my task force should be about halfway to North Carolina. We don't move too quick in a big convoy. Wish I could be there.


----------



## bandit571

Had a mirage today…blue sky showed itself….got up into the 70s, too.

2006 Chrysler T & C van…has issues when going into reverse….like the rear brakes are dragging….or the E-Brake? Forward is fine once it gets out of 1st….again..like the rear brakes are holding things back. Willing be getting things checked out as soon as I can. Not sure WHAT is going on. Rear brakes are disc…not sure about the E-brakes…


----------



## Firewood

I just have one comment on our weather the last couple days - I just don't see how it could ever get better. Temps, humidity, light breeze and blue sky.

Yeti - hope the storms aren't too bad in your neck of the woods. Stay vigilant.

Mark - sorry to hear your having trouble with your ATV. I had a Polaris before we moved that was mainly used for plowing. On that machine, the engine and transmission shared the same oil. It had a shift lever but no clutch. It worked great except when it was worked pretty hard. Then it got a bit stubborn about shifting, but never so bad i couldn't get it to go. Hope you find an easy fix for it.

Rick - I hope all goes well at the doctor. Keep us posted on the results. Post a pic of your dust guard when you get it finished.

Tomorrow I see a vascular neurologist as a follow-up to the CT scan s I've had on this aneurysm they found. Hopefully there is no change and it will be wait-and-watch.

Thanks everyone for the kind words on my project. I was pretty surprised that it made DT3.

Stay safe everyone - especially you, yeti as those storms roll in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 79 and partly cloudy today. Low humidity. 
Rick, are you talking about getting your ankle fixed? If that's what you want, I hope you get it.
Should be making sawdust in an hour. Good times.
I'll check back later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Summer continues to visit us in Phoenix, 
overnight low was 82, it's 89F at 8:30am, humidity between 25-30%. Heading for 106 today. More of same above average temperatures expected rest of week. 

Due combination of broken vehicles, and consulting job that popped up, have not played in wood shop for many days now. Also expecting more hobby time sucking interruptions for rest of week, maybe rest of month. 

Take care, and stay safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunful degrees here in San Diego today. There's a strong possibility that there will be more of today later on. At my age, I love it when that happens.

Fingers crossed for all those in the path of the coming storm. Good luck, folks.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I checked out your miter station. That is a really fantastic set up you have. A well deserved top 3.

It's cooling down here. 80 degrees is a thing of the past I'm thinking. The drought is causing problems. I might not get to take the boat out till spring. The only place to launch is 40 miles from here and it's going down real fast. I'm thinking that by Monday the ramp will be unusable and that's the next day I can go. There's no rain in sight for quite some time.

Rick hope you do get fixed up at the Dr.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Another nice day around my neck of the woods…The low was 60 at about 7:40 a.m., and the sky was a little clabbered, but sun breaking through every now and then…..The high was 76, and here at 9:20, it's clear skies…..The low will be 62 in the morning…..and about the same high as today….around 79-80….little warmer….

Went to town early, and me and the spouse had a Subway sandwich and drink, then we went over to Hobby Lobby and she picked up some sewing stuff for quilts, etc. I walked around till I saw the drafting department, so I lolly-gaged around till I found a mechanical pencil, leads, a large heavy-duty 45 degree triangle, a roll of 1/2" drafting tape, and that's all….!!! Then we headed to the doctor's office….Going to an appointment reminds me of being in the military…...hurry up and wait….!!!

Well I went for my appointment this afternoon to the neurosurgeon and we discussed options to help my back problem….(1) Have an epidural steroid injection; (2) have several injections of steroids around the facets on the spine; (3) If those fail then have a spinal fusion…..We talked about it in length, and I decided to try the injections first to see if they will help….Sounds like a series of injections over a period of time…..If those fail to produce relief, then I'll have the spinal fusion done…This should all happen in the next week or so….We'll see what happens….I'm skeptical about it all….!!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another beautiful day here in SE Wisconsin. Highs were right around 80. I was down by the lake today and there was a cool comfortable breeze. I think we have a few more days it it before it turns.

Thanks BBob, I appreciate the compliment. Sorry your fishing days may be over for the year. More shop time I guess 

Captain - Be careful you don't go into withdrawals. Maybe you should consider putting a baggie of your favorite sawdust in your backpack. It'll help take the edge off. LOL.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - glad they have a plan in place for you. I hope the shots give you some relief.

Almost forgot - the doc I saw today thinks watch and wait is the best approach. I'll get an MRI next year this time and see what it looks like then


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was 48° early and warmed up the the low 70's. About a perfect day for working in the shop. Should be about the same for a couple days. Did get snow in the NW part of the state. Logan Pass in Glacier Natl. Park turned white today.

I agree with the rest Mike. That is a nice saw station. Looks like fine furniture to me.

Bob that sucks that the boating may be done for the year. Maybe you can get some moisture from the east coast. Think they will get more than they want.

Hope the injections work Rick and you can get back to normal soon.

Went and visited a local sawmill today. They are running a Wood Mizer like Bill's but today the circut board went out on them so no sawing for a day or so. They cut a lot of blue pine, local pine and douglas fir. Make beams,T&G boards, log siding, log railings and also build rustic furniture and cabinets. They asked me to help them out building some furniture so they could get caught up on orders. Going back tomorrow and get a load of wood and start building. Keep me out of mischief for awhile at least.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. The hurricane off the coast is stalling the weather fronts and we have a Big Blue H sitting on top of us. So, we are having nice weather here in Michigan. The temp yesterday was forecast to be 71° and it made it into the 80's. I played golf yesterday in my blue jeans and by the time I made the turn, I had wish I was in shorts. Today will be the same type of weather, gorgeous!

Congrats to *WI Mike* on the Top 3 award. I think if they had a Top of the Top award, you'd get it. That was a fantastic job on that miter saw station. Oh, and hey that's good news on the aneurysm. I really hope for the best for you on that thing.

*Festus*, I sure hope you can get that ATV running right again. I was a motorcycle mechanic many moons ago and I've forgot almost everything I knew about wrenching or else I help you, but….....

*Rick*, I hope things turn out well for you concerning your back. That's got to be a pain in the butt, or back!

*FF Bill*, I'll bet ur chaffing at the bit to go east and help out. I'd love to go myself. I have a friend that's fire chief in Wilmington, NC. I've thought about calling him but, I think he's pretty busy right now.

*BB Yeti*, it looks like you moved down south just in time to enjoy your first Hurricane. Hold on tight my friend and stay safe.

Well guys, I've been doing a little work out in my shop but mostly I've been out in the yard getting things ready for winter. Things are progressing slowly in that department.

I've been wrestling with the VA for some time now and I'm still amazed at how screwed up they are. I've sent my paperwork in 3 times now so I can get some benefits from them and they still can't find my first two request yet. I just got an e-mail from them telling me they lost my papers again and for me to send another set into them. Damn, they are a mess.

Well, it's that time for me to get out of here and get to doing something constructive. So, stay safe my friends. And I hope everyone stays safe with the Hurricane.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, Idaho Power is dropping the water on the Snake River. It's down another foot over night. It's getting a bit cooler only going to hit 64 today and a 50% chance of rain.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice and cool here again. Kind of like this weather. Mid 50's now and headed for 71° and partly cloudy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. More bluebird weather here. I shouldn't be at work. I should be at home working.
Yes, Don it's killing me. To make it worse, they sent out a request for availability for a possible upgrade of our response. So now I'm hoping again. I know that my chances are slim, but it's a chance.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite foggy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 67° heading upwards to 79°. It was a pretty nice day yesterday and should be another one today and for the rest of the week.

*Burly Bob*, I guess fishing is out of the question for the rest of the year. Sorry for your misfortune. BTW, I just saw on eBay, someone was selling a 4 1/2 H hand plane for almost $700. That's hard to believe. Also, I love my 4 1/2 Frankenplane I got from you. Like the song says, "It cuts like a knife."

I've got to tell you guys a little story. About two years ago I made a wooden tool box out of some old wood I found. The box wasn't much but some people thought it was kinda cool. I gave it to my son to pin stripe and put some custom wording on it. When he was finished, he ended up selling it to a guy who lives in the state of Washington. He in turn took the box along with his motorcycle to the Bonneville Salt Flats. Here is a picture of the box on the flats. I don't know about you guys, but I think that's pretty cool! I'll never be famous, but my box will be. LOL










Well, that's all folks! I'm heading to the shop to clean some things up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Best Luck any one dealing with hurricane Florence!

Think maybe forcaster's are spending all their time on east coast, as they seem to be guessing about Phoenix weather? 
Last night overnight low forecast was 80-81 for area, this morning surprised to find a wonderful 73F greeting me as I leave house. Supposedly heading for high of 108, which makes for a 34 degree temp swing in less than 12 hours? 
Too busy to hit shop this morning and take advantage of cool start to day. 
Hoping others are able to take advantage of any decent fall weather in your area.

Stay safe! Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 seriously sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone in the path of Florence. Good luck to you all.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I just have a few minutes to do the report, as I'm waiting on a ride to go to town to meet with my fishing buds for dinner…..Going to have some Chin food…The low this morning was a warm 67 degrees, with plenty of sun, a slight breeze, and the high will get to 87….Seems to be turning hot again…..The humidity was not too shabby at 65%.....The rest of the weekend and next week looks like warm weather is coming back for a while….High 80's and low 90's…..!! A little rain in the forecast in a couple of days….I'll believe it when I see it…..!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day at mom's. 70s. getting 38 or so at night.

BBob, If they keep dropping a foot a day, they will be out soon, eh? That end of fishing is the pits!

Bill, Good luck on getting out to see some action.

CaptainKlutz, When I was a kid on the farm in the high desert of southern Idaho, it would be 55 to 60 when I went to milk at 4 AM. At 4 PM when I came out of the fields to do it again it would be 95 or 100. Hard to believe it was too cold to set tomatoes at night when it is about 100 in the afternoon.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's currently 61° with 100%RH. High willbe ~80° today. Skies are clear with no rain expected until Tuesday. Due points are going up to upper 60's. Yuk.

Don - Nice tool box. My F-I-L made a set of those for his boys when they were kids. As they grew up they weren't too interested in them. I ended up with one of them and still have it.

Have a great day everyone. Stay safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 67 at coffee time about 8:15 as I rose to get a cup…...!! Plenty of sun, no rain in the forecast, and very light winds….The high will get to around 87, so the summer/ fall pattern is still here…...!! The humidity is up there at 72%, so it'll get muggy a little later…..!!
I'm gonna head to the shop in a bit once I get all stretched out, and try and draw up a plan for a drafting board / table…..I like to draw up plans /sketches for my projects…..I took drafting tech in collage and have always liked it….I still have all of my drafting equipment and books from 1972 when I got my degree….I still like designing projects the "old fashion way" with pencils, triangles, and a T-square….I especially like liked the mechanical drawing aspect more than electrical, structural, etc…..That's one reason I like leather work and carving pictorial drawings…..!! Relaxing and enjoyable….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's full sun and warm today. Kinda like summer again.
Rick, Mom and dad are heading down today. I would expect to hear from dad.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool fall type of day here. About 50° now and should get to the mid to upper 70's today.

That is pretty cool Don. Building tool boxes for celebrities could be fun.

Rick I am like you. Love to draw with my drafting tools. I use auto cad some but most of the time I do a paper sketch drawing of my ideas. I have a drafting desk, portable table top board and a laptop desk. I even made a t-square, ruler and triangles to match.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Thanks for posting the drafting board and drafting tools….They look really neat….That's about the size I'm wanting to do….Could you post a picture of the sides and bottom….? I'd like to see how it goes together….! What are the diminisions you used…? Pretty slick tools, too…Looks like Walnut…!!!


----------



## bandit571

Was a beautiful day outside…..was a bit too hot for me..85+ degrees….sun was hot if you were outside, too..
Actually stopped at a Home Depot today! Had a fireplace ( electric) insert to order. And pick a clear pine board to build a drawer with….will have Ash for the front. Only defects in the board were a few, small "pin knots".

Boss wanted to shop at Wall E World…I picked up a new bottle of glue…got home, finally, and took a nap.

Will see how tomorrow goes..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Only up to the mid 70's and all sunshine.

Rick the laptop desktop is 21" wide. The drawing area is just over 13" high and the pencil tray is about 4". The sides are 3 1/2" at the back and 2 1/4" at the front. The top is about 5/8" thick poplar with the walnut edge.










The bottom is about 1/2" above the bottom of the sides to keep it from sliding off your legs.



















Push on the left side of the back and the hidden compartment will swivel out. It is about 12" x 1 1/2" wide so will hold treasures or extra cash. There is magnets to hold it hidden.



















I lasered a ruler on the T-square so it is easier than guessing when doing a sketch. Do most of my sketching in the shop now but is handy when in the house watching TV. There is room for a small to medium size laptop computer inside also.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark…..I really appreciate you posting the laptop desk….It reminds me of a Washington or Jefferson writing desk, or writing desks they used back in the 1700-1800's…..You added some nice amenities to yours….I'm prolly not to go that elaborate with mine…..Just a drafting -style board that maybe will adjust to different positions, and give different slants, etc…..Nothing fancy…I like the one you built, though…..Thanks again for posting it….Gives me a couple of ideas to go for…..!!! I might just figure out what angle or slant I feel comfortable drawing with…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Rick while I am at it may as well show you the first board I made in high school and still have it. Can set on any desk or table top and folds up for storage when you need to eat supper.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark…..Now that's more like what I want to make like the one you made in high school…..I don't need anything fancy, and that one suits my fancy…..I like the idea of a fold-up table to store it away when not using it…..!! Thanks again, bud….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And wunnerful, wunnerful day here in OR just down the road from BBob. 72 and partly cloudy. The wife is painting while I am gone. ;-)

I like that drafting box Mark. The secret cash stash is kool!

I started a little drafting in college in pre-engineering. My high school didn't have anything like that. Graduating with 55 there wasn't a lot of demand for any speciality classes. Being farm country, ag class covered most everything a little; mechanics, wood, welding, blacksmithing, pretty much enough to bable to do a little of anything that might pop up excepth electrical and plumbing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Warm and muggy here. Tomorrow promises more of the same. Temps were in the 80's with due points in the upper 60's. The mosquitoes are really out in force after the rain we got last week. Until now, they hadn't been too bad in our neighborhood. I hate those little [email protected]$£@πds.

Mark - nice drafting table.

I started looking through some walnut remnants to see if I have what I need for a wall mounted coat rack with cubbies. It want be a big one, maybe 36" and 8" deep max.

Some areas sure got hammered with rain from the hurricane. I hope everyone is doing ok under the circumstances.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

We had some unexpected rain come in my neck of the woods last night around 9:00 or so….There was none called for, but we got it anyway….Looks like about 0.6 in the rain gauge….Just in time to water the plants and bushes…..!! It was a muggy 70 degrees at my usual coffee time…The humidity is way up there at 92%, and the high will get to around 86….Plenty of cloud cover this a.m., but maybe some breaks in the clouds to come…..!!

I piddled around in the shop yesterday trying to figure out a design for a project I want to build…..also putting together a drafting board for drawing plans…..nothing fancy…..!! I just need to figure out the right angle or slant I'm the most comfortable with when drawing….I cut some test pieces out of ply…..from 10-30 degree angles…..I'm still working on it….!!! * Mark* gave me an idea or two from his drawing boards….!! I also found a couple on Amazon I like, so I may wind ordering one if this don't pan out like I want it to….!!!

Bill…..Your dad called me yesterday, and we talked about some more "hot spots" for him and your mom to try…Me and Deb are meeting them for supper tonight….I'll find out how they did yesterday and today….Hope they can get in some nice fishing days while they are here….

That's the latest "news and weather" I have for now….Gonna grab a shower and hit the shop….Be safe, y'all..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Not much to tell here. It got up to 90° and humid today. It will be cooler tomorrow, but still humid. Rain is coming for the next couple days.

Used my router sled to flatten a few walnut boards today. Will start cutting out the parts for the coat rack tomorrow.

Until next time, stay safe everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 89 and sunny today. I ran the mill some and had to build a new log loader A frame. I broke the first one when it fell down on a log. This time I used white oak instead of pine. Man is it heavy.

I guess my parents and Rick and Deb met up for dinner tonight. Guess we'll hear about that tomorrow morning. I gotta use the new loader to go pick up more white oak logs. I hope I can get them all on and be done with it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another great day here. Perfect weather for me. Up to 69°, sunshine and a small breeze.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny with lots of blue sky here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 66° and will be reaching 80° later today. It's been unseasonably hot the last few days with temps in the mid to upper 80's. I'm not complaining though cause I know what's just around the corner. RH is 89%, ugh! It's gonna be muggy today.

I've had a busy weekend. I took my bride to the Ally Golf Tournament this weekend and she enjoyed it, it's her first one. She got to see some of those old golf pro's play. Man, they can hit that ball cleanly. There are a few that are pretty arrogant too. We had to leave the tournament early to attend to our HS class reunion. Man I can't believe how old my classmates look. I put some time in my shop yesterday catching up on some projects. It sure feels good making sawdust again. I've got a guy coming today to help get me started on making a lean-too on my garage for lumber storage. He's bring a buddy to help auger the holes for the poles. I'll be glad to get that out of the way before fall sets in.

*Festus*, that's a nice looking drafting board set-up. You done a really nice job on them.

Well, I guess I better shove off and get some things ready for the guys to get here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## MJClark

Sunny and 80 here in the Raleigh. We are really appreciating the nice temps and sun given the storms that rolled through the end of last week. We are lucky that we stayed dry, but some friends down at the coast were not so lucky.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone .

78 sunalicious degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Mmmmm…. Chooocoolaate…......










Today was cool and cloudy with a little rain this afternoon. Heat, humidity and rain tomorrow.

Deb had her post op visit with doctor today. She's doing great so far, but still feeling some pain. It's only 3 weeks and she gave up walker and cane. She's a trooper.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellers,

It was a busy day in the shop…..It was 72 this morning (warm) at coffee time, so when I got stretched out good, I headed to the shop with another large cup of joe….!! I worked on my drafting / drawing board…I had already cut out the top to size, and it was time to cut some angles for it to rest on…Trial and error….!! I cut some 30, 25, 20, and 12 degree angles, trying all of them, and settled on 12 degrees…..The others were just too angled for a comfortable drawing position….!! Then I wrapped all the plywood edges for the top with iron-on tape to hide the rough edges…..Glued and pin nailed the angles, and put a brace board cut at 12 degrees across from the angles…This was to make the top a little stouter, and keep everything straight…...The last thing was to make a "rail" to fit on the front to hold pencils, erasers, triangles, etc…..By the time I was done doing that, I was plum tuckered out….So tomorrow I'll put on a couple of coats of finish….This board is nothing fancy…Just a good flat surface to draw / draft on….I couldn't see paying $35-40 from Amazon or SOHO or any drafting supply co….My shop-made board will work just fine for my needs…..Oh yea…the high today was 90…Rain moving in tomorrow..

MJClark…..Welcome to the weather thread….Glad you could join us…Come back when you can…!!!

Don….Sounds like you had a busy weekend…Glad you and the spouse had fun….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 55° today and all clouds. Thought it may rain but not yet. Should warm up a bit the next couple days they say.

Went back to the sawmill and got some more material for the furniture I am helping him build. These things are heavy. All 1.25" sides and tops. Drawers and doors are 1" solid wood. The big dresser is 54" tall, 39" wide and 25" deep with 5 big drawers in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And wunnerful, wunnerful day here in OR at mom's. 68 and partly cloudy.

I went to see BBob yesterday. Had a good visit. His kitchen cabinets are beyond spectacular! I doubt if a pro would even strive that that quality. The pictures of his bowls do not do them justice.

Mike, Glad to hear your bride is making a speedy recovery. What is that picture about?

Mark, Are you sure that furniture won't be too heavy to move when it is finished?

Rick, Are you back to the shop?

MJClark, Welcome aboard. By dry you mean no flooding? I assume.


----------



## Firewood

WWBob - Those are walnut chips from planning some boards with the router. Works good but sure makes a mess.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The rain is falling here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 62° and 80° is our expected high for today. It's been beautiful for the last few days, and I can't complain.

Nothing special happening with me, just in the shop getting things done. The guy that was supposed to come get me started on my lean too hasn't showed yet. He keeps coming up with excuses as to why he can't make it. Last night he didn't even call. It's time to move on.

*WI Mike*, after seeing that picture, I thought you and your wife visited a candy factory. LOL You fooled me. I'm equally glad as the others that your wife is doing well. My best to you guys.

*MJ Clark*, welcome to the group. You should have fun here with these guys.

*WW Bob*, I'll have to take your word for it that Burly Bobs cupboards are nice. He hasn't showed the rest of us yet. LOL

Well, the wife is calling me for breakfast, so I have to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 72 (warm again) when I rose for coffee….Plenty of sun, a slight breeze, no rain yet (but it's supposed to be coming), the humidity is at 83% (muggy), and the high will be around 93-94, depending on who you believe…..I haven't heard back from the Dr. who's going to give the Epidural and facet shots in my back…I just called my Dr. to find out what the hold up is….No word back, yet…..I'm now waiting on that call…..!! Crap like this gets frustrating…..So…..as soon as I get a shower I'm heading to the shop to put a coat of finish on my drawing board….

Mike…..That pile of sawdust looks just like fudge…!!! I've had a few piles like that myself…not lately, though..!!Are you finished making chips and sawdust, or still at it..?

Bob (WW).....Glad to hear you and BurlyBob had a good visit…You should of taken some pics of his cabinets….We need proof…. And yes….I get to the shop to do a little stuff on projects, but I rest quite a bit between measuring and cutting…..!! It's hard to believe, but it actually helps to move around out there, instead of just sitting all the time….But I still take it slow and easy….!!

Don….I'll tell ya bud, it's hard to get good help anymore….I hate it when someone tells me they will show up and don't show up, or even call…..It's frustrating when you want to get things done…!! Later, gang….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

One more day of mid 90s on tap for today. I decided I don't need to go load logs when it's this hot. So today will be spent unloading some logs with the tractor and then I'm not sure what. I can tell you I won't be out in the sun. Yesterday was live fire training for propane emergencies. 95 is very hot for having full gear and SCBA on out in the hot sun.








I had a slow leak in a tire. Stopped at dealership on my way home this morning and they found a finish nail in my tire.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That does look like a hot job, especially with all the gear you guys have to wear….Do y'all get many propane fires from trailers, motorhomes, etc…? Too hot to fish…too hot for golf…!! By the way, have you heard from your parents, and how they did on B.S. fishing….? Are they still here, or what..? Bill said they might pull out today to head home….I haven't talked to them since we met for super Monday night…..Just wondering….Don't overdo unloading them logs, cause it's gonna be a hot one…..I'm heading to the cool shop….!!


----------



## Firewood

Woke up around 4am and couldn't get back to sleep. Started raining shortly afterwards and kept up til around 6:30 or so. Suppose to get into the 80's with another day of high humidity. More rain this afternoon.

Rick - most of the messy work is done. Haven't been in the shop too much, but plan to be down there all afternoon. I'll see what I can get done. I hope you hear back from the doc pretty soon. That sure can be frustrating.

Bill - I can't imagine wearing all that gear in that kind of heat. Not to mention the heat from the fire. That nail still looks usable. Don't throw it away. LOL

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the logs off the trailer about 30 minutes ago. No trouble.
Rick, they came home yesterday. They said it just got too hot to fish and they don't play golf. They caught some fish. I think dad caught 2 more gar. Mom caught a little walleye and a nice smallie.

Yeah, any other time we would cancel training on a hot day like that, but this was a training that was paid for well in advance and taught by a training company from out of state. One of my guys ended up going home because his blood pressure was elevated. We had an ambulance there the whole time in case of emergency.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 nice, partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +96, RH 55% breeze 5 MPH. I'm waiting for fall weather.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,
A cool 44° after overnight rain shower this morning. Now up to 64° and had another little shower a bit ago.

Bill I agree with Mike, that nail looks like a new shiny one. Better find a good use for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a little bit bent, but I can straighten it. Probably put it in the wall and hang something on it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, would it then become a hangnail?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's got a million of 'em. Lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob. thank you very much for your kind comments about my work.

I've been out of sorts for the last few weeks. Really crappy sleep and a few personal issues. I need to get back on an even keel. Honestly if I could get 8 straight hours of sleep that might be the best. I am getting so damn tired of waking up at all hours of the morning and watching the ceiling for 3-5 hours. Good sleep might help end this reoccurring sense I have of foreboding. It's almost like whenever Internal Affairs was after my ass for nothing, just so they could screw me.

Rick I've gotten around to cutting up that Delron stuff. I'll try to get it off to you in a few days or so. I cut a bunch of different thicknesses for you and me. The only question is will they work????

On the up side I have absolutely ZERO, half finished projects in the shop. It's on to new things.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and 76° here in Mid-Michigan. The RH is at 75% and the winds are currently out of the SSW at 15 MPH. They are predicting more winds here today with gusts up to 45 MPH and the high will be 80°. I think it's trying to blow up a storm this afternoon.

*Burly Bob*, sure sorry about your sleeping situation. My wife has the same problem. She's awake staring at the ceiling until 2 or 3 in the morning. Sometimes it's 5 in the morning before she gets to sleep. She always wants to get up early but with here sleeping habits, its tough to do that. I usually let her sleep in until 10 AM when she stays up late. When she does stay awake that long, she usually gets up and reads a book for an hour. She's tried everything to help her sleep but, nothing seems to work. Really brother, I feel your pain.

*FF Bill*, I remember those hot, cold days when we'd train. The thing is, fire doesn't realize what the weather is when there is an emergency.

I had something pretty peculiar thing happen to me yesterday. While I was in the shop, a car pulled up in front of my driveway and stopped. I thought they were looking for a certain address but, it almost looked as it they were looking through some binoculars or taking pictures with a camera at my place. It really freaked me out. Just about the time I was gonna go out to see them, they left.









Well, it's that time again boys, I need to head out and see what I can screw up today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Rain moved in during the early morning sometimes, and it was still coming down when I rose for my morning drugs and coffee….The low was 58, clabbered over heavily, and still raining. The humidity was 100%, and the winds were light @ 4 mph….The high is supposed to get to 83, but more rain is on the way shortly, and rain all day into the night….80-100% chance is what it says…..
I finished up my crappy drawing / drafting board yesterday….. I decided to use Danish oil for the finish, and put 2 coats on, lightly sanding w/ 320 grit after the first coat dried….Like I said, nothing fancy, just for drawing….but it's good and square, and true….Now I need to come up with another project….I have one in mind.

Burly Bob….Sorry to about your sleep deprivation….I've had that happen a time or three…I've been a night owl for years, and stay up late….When I'm home, I take a bout a 2 hour nap everyday…But with this back trouble, I take Advil PM about an hour or two before sack time, and I sleep solid all night long till around 7:30-8:00….It works….Not habbit-forming, and I get it at Wally World….Get you a bottle and try it…and I'll be looking for that Delron stuff for our table saws…..Never know when it might come in handy to have….

Don….From what you said about your wife's sleeping deprivation, she needs to take Advil PM like I told BurlyBob….It sure works for me, and I think it'll help her, too…I usually take it about 2 hours before rack time, so it'll have time to kick in and make you sleepy….Over-the- counter meds….!!! It sounds like someone may be casing your place….!! Be sure and lock your shop and house, and keep an eye peeled for anything suspicious….!! You just never know these days what someone is up to….!! I keep everything locked…..When I'm in the shop, I even lock the door when I'm here by myself, and the spouse is at work…..!!! Or when I take a nap…!!

That's it for me for now….I'm heading to the play house….Be safe, and be smooth….!! I'll check in later…!!


----------



## bandit571

Fighting with this Heart Monitor…."Smart Phone" part of it has gone…stupid….

85, Hot, humid degrees outside…..windier than Trump. Road trip to see the Cardio Doctor…..

Letting the shop cool off until this evening…..









Need to get this out of the clamps, and out of my way….shop is crowded enough.


----------



## bandit571

> Good Morning Boys and Girls, It s sunny and 76° here in Mid-Michigan. The RH is at 75% and the winds are currently out of the SSW at 15 MPH. They are predicting more winds here today with gusts up to 45 MPH and the high will be 80°. I think it s trying to blow up a storm this afternoon.
> 
> *Burly Bob*, sure sorry about your sleeping situation. My wife has the same problem. She s awake staring at the ceiling until 2 or 3 in the morning. Sometimes it s 5 in the morning before she gets to sleep. She always wants to get up early but with here sleeping habits, its tough to do that. I usually let her sleep in until 10 AM when she stays up late. When she does stay awake that long, she usually gets up and reads a book for an hour. She s tried everything to help her sleep but, nothing seems to work. Really brother, I feel your pain.
> 
> *FF Bill*, I remember those hot, cold days when we d train. The thing is, fire doesn t realize what the weather is when there is an emergency.
> 
> I had something pretty peculiar thing happen to me yesterday. While I was in the shop, a car pulled up in front of my driveway and stopped. I thought they were looking for a certain address but, it almost looked as it they were looking through some binoculars or taking pictures with a camera at my place. It really freaked me out. Just about the time I was gonna go out to see them, they left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it s that time again boys, I need to head out and see what I can screw up today. So, stay safe my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Somebody was checking the place out, they may be back some night, to do a wee bit of shopping…."five Finger Discount Style…..I'd send that picture to the local "County Mounties" and let them in on the deal…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I agree with everyone else. Those knuckle heads are checking you out. I'd be keeping a camera close by. Get some photos of that rig and the license plate number. Like bandit said, notify the Sheriffs office. These guys might be the cause of many other burglaries in your area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 57 with light rain as I rolled out of bed. Got to sleep in a bit.
Gonna be a cool morning for the boys to play soccer.
We took a family outing to the fire truck/fire equipment dealer's customer appreciation event. There was free food and stuff. We looked at a lot of fire trucks and I got to take the family for a ride in a new truck. I drove the truck on an obstacle course meant to display the turning ability of the truck.
Cindy and I went up in a 110' platform truck. It has an articulating jib at the end. They call it a T. rex.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its currently 41°. Humidity is 86%, skies are clear and wind is calm. This is coolist morning we've had in a long time.

I have the coat rack pieces cut, sanded, and ready to assemble. Will start that today I hope, but Deb wants to go for apples at an orchard. So we'll see what happens.

Don, better keep an eye on those hooligans. I agree to let the sheriff department know so they can step up patrols.

BBob, I know how you feel with your sleep issues. I wake up nearly every night and have a hell of a time getting back to sleep. Though I don't have the I
Feeling of doom hanging over me. It sounds like it is serious enough to maybe talk to someone about it. I hope you it resolves itself soon.

Even though I still wake up many night's, I take a melatonin capsule which definitely helps me fall asleep.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Rain and more rain…..It's rained here for the last two days, and thunder woke me up at 7:15,,,,The java was ready, so when I crawled out of the rack (very slowly), I snagged a big cup…...Went to the sunroom and listened to it rain…..Peaceful…!!! It was 57, with heavy clabber, a very slight breeze, and the humidity is 100%....The high will only get to 63 today, and rain is expected to last all day, and into Monday and Tuesday….May be some breaks in between…...I'm heading to the shop to see what I can get into…Might find something…..!!! Later, y'all..

Mike…..Be sure and post some pics of the coat rack….We want to see what it…I'll bet it's nice….!!

Oh yea….Do any of you have Amazon Prime on your t.v…? Mine has been out of whack for two days….It won't stream anything but about 2-3 seconds, then cuts off the show, and goes back to the Amazon icon…Are you having the same trouble…? Just curious as to what's going on….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thankfully a much better night's sleep. Only awake for about 30 minutes.

I've gone to the rifle range the last 2 days sighting in my new rifle. Brother is my shoulder sore! I'm getting close to a nice accurate load. I'm thinking of talking my neighbor into building me a adjustable rest like his. It's way fancier than how I use to sight in rifles, leaning across the hood of a pickup. I fired the paint on one pickup doing that.

This neighbor took one of my bowls, a smaller one, to his coffee group. The sold it for $50. Guess I'm going to try to get rid of a few now.

It's cooling down here, into the 60's today. We lite the pilot light on the gas fireplace yesterday. Some of the leaves are starting to change, fall is on it's way.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warming up a bit today. May get to 80° and then back to the 60's tomorrow.

Back to the shop. Try to get some drawers made today and hinges on a door. Hope to be ready for sanding by the end of the day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Just sitting around in the sunroom having my hot cup of joe, and watching 4 deer in the yard….It's the time of year when you see more deer out and about feeding and roaming…It was / is 60 for the low this morning, with lots of clabber and some light rain falling…It's supposed to rain most of the day into the night, and again tomorrow….The high will be 72….maybe….The leaves are beginning to fall, so autumn or fall is here…..!! My weeds need cutting bad, but like the old farmers used to say…" It's too wet to plow"... So…..I think I'll grab another cup and go piddle in the shop…It's a good day to do that…..!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 50° and cloudy here. Might get to 60° with a chance of rain this afternoon and overnight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a real nice day today. Great way to start fall.
I just sold my original grizzly saw that I bought 12 years ago. Sold it for a little less than I paid. Guy was really happy with it. Came from 2 hours away to get it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Fall? Not here.

Phoenix shop low temp this morning was 78F, at 102F mid afternoon. Humidity is swinging ~12-20%, so had decent working weather most of morning.
Unfortunately, spent the morning packing up all wood tools and roll equipment into storage, to get out auto repair tools. Sons car needs brakes, and wife's car has EVAP system check engine light that needs debug and fixed. As soon I get these fixed, contract engineering job will have me working out of town for couple weeks.
Have not worked wood in several weeks now, and withdraw has already started. Keeping a price of figured maple in my pocket is not helping, makes it worse knowing what I am missing. 

Has been awhile since I posted, expect more same. By time I can get back to some wood working, expect will be frantically unpacking decorations a few days before Halloween.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another postcard perfect day. Started out in the low 40's, but warmed up to about 70° with low humidity and deep blue skies.

Took Deb out for a late breakfast and then went to an apple orchard so she could get some pie apples. Mmmmm. And she made banana nut bread today. Double mmmmmm. I put some Danish oil on the coat rack this afternoon. Once it's dry I'll top coat with either some wipe on poly or shellac. We'll see.

We'll, that's about it for now. Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow yet.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Rain, then quits….Rain, then quits….Been like that all morning…It' ain't over yet….More coming….!! The low was 67, and the high will be 76….Same conditions as described as above…I checked my rain gauge this morning between showers, and we've gotten nearly 2" in the last few days….!!! The humidity was 98%....!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Been reading your posts every day and I do enjoy them, so here is my post for today.
As I got up this morning at 4:30 AM, I was greeted with a nearly full moon glowing thru a kagillion sheep-like clouds reflecting off the pool … I whipped out the camera and took a few shots, ... and of course they just weren't as impressive as the real life scene.

I have always wanted one of those card files like they had in the library's but alas, they just sell for more than I can afford, so along comes Woodsmith magazine with a plan for a modified one … Off to the wood store, and with a bit lighter wallet I have most of the materials to build "GrumpyMike's Opus" ... 
While I was digesting the directions and mentally making my modification I turned a couple of bowls from wood that was from blow downs in the area as the 1000 year storm struck … Geezz I like free wood.

It has been unseasonably warm here, but it is cooling a bit, it's only 99° here at noon time with a few puffy clouds here and there and a gentle breeze … And that is how it is out in the cactus patch.

Everyone do what they do safely, and please be well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another perfect fall day here at 60°. No breeze and sunshine so it is nice. Should be like this for a few days they say.

Hello Mike. Been wondering how you was doing. Had not heard for awhile. I saw that Woodsmith plan also. Had to stop and ponder it for a bit myself but maybe another time.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey be careful of what you say about me here I do read this every day, sometimes twice … and now I return to lurking in the shadows mwoohahaha.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful wunnerful day sneaking out of the shadows here at Mom's in La Grande. About 65 and sunny. Doing a little woodworking here. Nothing LJ worthy, just making earthquake brackets for the post and beam construction. PIA for an ol' fat guy crawling around under there. Good thing I have knee braces instead of artificial knees.

The idiot that built this house was a professional (tongue in cheek) builder. He built it for a relative to retire in. Not sure if he was incompetent, lazy or wanted to collect inheritance early. The inspection report said the beams were toe nailed to the posts. A few of them are! Lots of the posts setting on the poured concrete foundation and beams setting on top of them without any fastener except for gravity. He even has beams end to end on top of posts without any fasteners. Peak ground acceleration during the Cascadia quake is rated for 25% the force of gravity or substantial damage to poorly built structures. I think piles of loose blocks to hold a house up qualifies!

Grumpy, My wife let me off the hook easy. She worked in the library at school. When the card file went digital, she brought the cabinet home ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, it's also a beautiful morning on this side of the Elkhorns as well. Blue skies and might hit the low 70's.

Headed to Boise to pick a friend up at the airport. I'm looking to spend a little money at Woodcraft, Cabela's, Sportsmen's warehouse and a couple of other spots.

So I'm the oldest in the family and now in charge of selling a small piece of property in SW Iowa. Yesterday I had to call a guy about checking it out to see if the 2 dozen black walnut trees are worth cutting down before we sell.
Yeah, that really sucks! All that beautiful wood and I'm 1500 miles away. Oh well, Mom needs the cash and I've got very little room for all that wood.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

I was kinda busy in the shop this morning cleaning up a few things, and doing some maintenance…...very slowly…..!! I emptied out both of my shop vacs, washed them out, and washed and changed new filters on each….Been a long time between cleanings….I knew they needed it bad, as both were pretty well clogged up, and would barely suck up sawdust and chips…..Soooo….that job is done….and boy now they are sucking jessies…!! Had to rest in between….!! And my laminated tops on my machines were filthy and stained with coffee rings…..lol… Simple Green took care of that…Cleaned and waxed the cast iron tops on machines….Man, I'm whooped….!! I had to have grub and drugs after that….!! And now the weather forecast:
The low was 58, with bright sun, which has now turned to clabber, and now it's 80 with no chance of rain… The high will be 83, and the humidity is at 69%....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

First post from my new Note 9 phone.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 74 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> First post from my new Note 9 phone.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and cool.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I can see the improvement.

A bit warm and humid today with rain promised.
Tomorrow promises to be fall like.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks … Well here we are in the cactus patch looking at blue skies with puffy clouds on the fringes … right now it's 93° and heading for 97° this afternoon.

Rick ya made me chuckle. When I clean out the shop vac's and the dust collectors it is a real job with two shop vac's, two cyclones, and the big HF dust collector and another 25 Gal cyclone on that big boy. (now I need a nap).
I have a pantie hose leg piece stretched over the shop-vac filters to help with the dust plugging, every once in a while I tap the top of the vac with my fist to knock some of the dust away from the filter … It sorta works fairly well, but sometimes there is static cling that is tougher than my fist tapping.

I have a rule in the shop that I must put away (in their proper place) at least 5 items every time I go in there. Well it's amazing at how that reminds me to pick things up and not let them just lay on the bench … yep, I'm a Grumpy pig.

Ya'll stay safe out there, and please stay well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

Is the Note 9 the latest phone out from Apple…? I'm thinking about getting a new phone, but I'm not familiar with this one….Could you explain a little about it…? I have an iphone 6, but looking to upgrade….Just curious about this new phone you have….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Grumpy Pig….lol,

I got so tickled when you were telling about cleaning your vacs and dust collector…..!!! Made me remember that I need to empty out my bottom bag, and knock around on my top filter….I didn't get to it today, cause I ran out of petrol and I too needed a nap….a long nap….!! That's what got me tickled, but when you signed off with "I'm a grumpy pig" , that did it…..!!! I laughed for 5 minutes….Just struck me funny..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, the Note 9 is Samsung's latest and greatest. It is an aazing phone, with a beautiful big screen. No, it's not from Apple. It uses the Android operating system. It's not cheap, but it's probably the best phone on the market right now. I financed it through T-mobile for two years. Check it out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…..I appreciate the info….I'll give it a look-see…...!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today got up to 80° and humid. We got some rain this afternoon with a couple rumble of thunder thrown in. It's down to 55° now as a cool front moves in.

Not much more to offer today. Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick, there's a lot about the Note 9 on YouTube, just do a search. N


----------



## bandit571

Waering a heart monitor for the next month…joy. 
60s and 70s….windier than a Congressman on the re-election trail…or Foghorn Leghorn..

Rain just won't go away….warmer IN the shop, than outside…and drier.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bandit, it's a pia, but you get used to it. I've got a pacemaker/ defibrillator in me: Now that's a real pia.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful day in the Grand Ronde Valley, about 72 and sunny. Supposed to be 80 tomorrow. LB wants to get a load or 2 of mill ends for his woodstove before it gets too hot. Guess I'll put off doing the rest of the earthquake supports until Thursday.

Mom had surgery today for skin cancer. Thankfully, a benign model.

Today got the obit of a friend in Spokane who passed unexpectedly at 73.

The city called and denied the violation on the propane trap the neighbor has made with his walls and landscaping. At least the inspector admitted he had no experience with hazardous atmospheres or sound fire analysis. Also said any earthquake and potential leak are conjecture. Seems to me everything the codes cover is conjecture but they are based on experiences of previous disasters. Sad to say, the city did meet expectations, again.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 45°, humidity is 93% and winds are 9 mph. Skies are clear. There isn't even a 70° day in the next 10 days. Fall is settling in.

I put the first coat of wipe on poly on the coat rack this morning. Hopefully it will be dry enough for another coat later today.

WWBob - glad to hear your mom's surgery went well. Sorry to hear about your friend passing.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool clear morning here. Even a chance of rain and snow the next couple days. Guess it is fall in MT.

I am gaining on the log style furniture. With a little luck will get some stain on them by this evening.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a brisk 54 this morning at coffee time….Plenty of cloud cover, but no rain expected…..The humidity is at 77%, and the high will be 70…..So a nice cool day is in store for the mountains….Looks like we'll be in the low to mid 50's and low 60's for the rest of the week, and highs in the 70's…..Gonna try and get a couple of things done in the shop if my back will let me….Main thing is to get my dust collector emptied and cleaned…..

bandit…..Sure hope the heart monitor helps you get along without problems….Might need to lay off working on your project for a while until you see how the monitor is gonna work out….I'm still watching your progress….!!

dawsonBob…..You take it easy, too, and don't overdo yourself…..

Mike….Be sure and post some pics of the new coat rack when you get 'er all done….I'd be interested to see it..

Mark….Are you making the log furniture for yourself, or someone else…?

That's all I have for now….Better get cracking if I'm gonna get anything done…..Later, y'all…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm now that it's Fall.


----------



## Festus56

Rick I am helping a local sawmill / pine furniture place get caught up on their orders. Will try to post a couple pictures this evening. Have a dresser and a nightstand almost ready to stain now.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well it's 92° here in the cactus patch at lunch time … a bit early today, it's 11:15 right now, and I had a good break time out in the shop.

I got the legs and stand dry assembled for the card file cabinet, looks good, now to do the round-overs to relieve the sharp corners and it's ready for glue-up. phase one nearing completion … I think I'll have an extra cup of coffee today. It's times like this that I really miss the beer.

I got a new commission today, Lady wants a corner cabinet, a copy of an Amish design, but taller and a bit deeper.
I really didn't want to copy someone else's design so I gave her a rough estimate of $800.00 a 45 day delivery, and she said OK. ... Well with all of the modifications it's not a rely a copy… right?? Just inspired.

Well, Ya'll stay safe and be well


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another nice day here. A little cool early but all sunshine all day.

Had help in the shop today. Just making sure it was all good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in the Grand Ronde Valley, about 82, hot enuf fer me and sunny.

Thanks Mike. Seems like away too many have gone. Won't be anyone I know if this keeps up ;-(

WE got a couple loads of mill ends today. All the easy pickin's are picked. ;-) Nuf of that. BAck to carpentry tomorrow. Wish I was still in good enough shape to do that all day, not that I want to do it all day, or do it at all. Time takes its toll, eh? I feel some arthritis starting in my hands. I'm not looking forward to that. Guess I'd better start preventive exercises. REminds me of a physical therapist who said exercises could have prevented a problem with my knee. I asked why the Dr who had done a surgery on it a few years back had not recommended that? PT said, "Good question."


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today turned out to be a pretty nice day. It got up into the upper 60's and the due point dropped into the n the 30's.

My first coat of wipe on poly wasn't drying, so I wiped it down with mineral spirits and will try again tomorrow. I think my poly was too old. At least I hope that was the reason. Anyway, I have a fresh can of Arm-R Seal I'll try tomorrow.

Mark, it looks like you have a great little helper there. My grand kids are about 4 hours north of us, so we don't get to see them too much.

WWBob, we just had our class reunion and the list of folks we've lost since graduation is already getting pretty long - and we're not even old enough for Medicare yet! I thank God every day for all I have been blessed with.

Have a wonderful night everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I think we were down 15 or 18% at our 50th. I graduated with 55. My wife had 175 and their % was the same.

I forgot to asked Mark if he passed inspection? ;-) Grandkids are what makes putting up with teenagers worthwhile.

LB was telling me a few truck driver stories. The subject of speeding motorcyclists passing trucks came up.. He was pulling a set of doubles and there was another set a quartermile in front of him on a 2 lane highway. In front of that set was a 12 axle lowboy with a D-8 cat on board making a left turn off the highway. Motorcycle zips past LB doing about 80, zips past the next set of doubles and sees the road blocked by the turning lowboy. He said there wasn't a piece of that bike you couldn't pick up with one hand when it hit the lowboy! When the rider saw what was about to happen, he did a summer salt off the back of the bike, broke his leg and was able to crawl off the roadway! Good thing he didn't waste his luck on a lotto ticket that day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a beautiful morning this morn. It was gonna be a great day to cut at the mill, but instead I got mandatory OT. Only 12 hours, but cindy is out of town. Luckily my mom can get the boys off the bus and keep them til I get home tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Every morning I wake up, and see the top of the grass, is a good day. 
Mid to upper 50s right now. Trees are turning, they be "running the beans" out in the fields, and even picking corn.

Not ready for Fall to show up…..where did the Summer go? Can I go along?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Will be a cool day with a chance of rain and maybe snow later. A high of 56° and down to 34° tonight.

I think the inspection went well yesterday. She even helped me take the hardware off and get it ready to stain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Could be 79 or 82 as well, but somewhere in that range.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have my Southern California and Arizona friends seen this?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 36° and a few rain showers this morning. Did not get any snow yet but sure feels like it could start anytime. Will not get above 50° for the next few days. Going to have to turn the heat on in the shop I guess.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I haven't been on in a couple of days, so I thought I'd better post…!! We've had a few cool mornings of late, and today is the same…It was 56 at wake up time, with plenty of clabber and fog…..!! At this writing, it's still foggy, and 0 winds….The humidity is 100%, and no rain for a few days now….The high will be 76, so it'll be nice..

I finally heard from the Dr.'s office yesterday, and I'm set up to have my shots done (Epidural and facets) this coming Monday afternoon…I've been waiting 2 weeks to hear something, and finally…..!! If this don't work, I'll have to have the nerves burnt into, and a possible fusion done….Now it's just a waiting game….!!

Mark….That's a cute inspector you've got there….She looked like she knew what she was doing…. I remember when my granddaughters were that age…Now they are grown, and one is getting married….Man, that makes me feel old….Well…I am old…).....I'm heading to town now, so I'll check with you guys later…!! keep them post coming…we're on a roll..!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's currently 52°, humidity is 71%, winds 10mph and it's cloudy. Just got back from my walk. Only went 2 miles today. It's hard to decide what to wear this time of year. Tonight may get below freezing.

I have 2 coats of Arm-R Seal on the coat rack. It's drying as expected, so I suspect the wipe on poly was the problem. I hope to put a final coat on today, but have a lunch date with a gal I used to work with. Don't worry, the LOML is coming along.

Last night I got NO sleep. I dozed off at normal time and was wide awake at midnight. At 5am I was still awake. Grrrr…. Finally got to sleep but was out of bed at 7:30. I see a nap in my not-so-distant future 

Rick, let know how the shots go. I sure hope the offer you some relief.

Bill, first the files and now a tropical storm. Hopefully they won't get too many mud slides from it.

Have a great day everyone. Sweep your shop floors today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill, I've seen it. Although it looks nasty, the weather service is only saying 'a chance of rain' for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Shucks, I was hoping for a real gullywasher. There's still time for it to gain strength, but we're not that lucky, I'm afraid.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Had another night where I laid awake for several hours. Like most of those night I came up with another idea, tell me what you think of it. I'm sanding a bunch of those bowls for Christmas presents. The last time out I had a bit of a problem with squeeze out where I glued them to the bases. So my idea is to slap a couple of coats of varnish to both the sides and base. Once that dries decent use clear silicon caulk instead of Titebond to glue the sides to the base. The caulk should clean up easily and hold them together nicely. So you guys see anything wrong with this plan of attack. I've found the Titebond really screws up the wood for a nice varnish finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, they say it will lose strength due to cool water, but should still produce rain, wind and high surf. I predict you'll get some good rain, but I'm not a professional weather guesser.

BBob, my mind is telling me the silicone won't work. Can you put masking tape on before the glue up and then pull the tape after the glue dries.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I agree with Bill on the silicone…Might turn into a big mess….Also his idea of using the masking tape is one idea, but I'd use something like a 5 minute epoxy, and glue just a few spots on the bottom of the bowls (I'm presuming they are flat on the bottom) or maybe just on the base….With epoxy, you won't need a lot, but just enough to hold it good while it dries….Don't smear it, just a few dobs here and there….Put something heavy on top of the bowl evenly, and let it dry good….You might just do a test on ONE to see results….also try ONE with the masking tape (I'd prolly use painters tape for that), and see how it works….We call this trial and error….).

See…..You need to try the Advil PM if you're still loosing sleep….2 pills about 1- 2 hours before bedtime, and you'll sleep like a fat hog in the sunshine…lol….!! I take 2 two hours before pryor to bedtime…Works for me..!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
well, it's right at 96° at lunch time out here in the cactus patch, with clear skies and a gentle breeze,

Storm heading our way? yowza! we could use some rain in small amounts, those torrential gully washers just run off and do no good, we need a nice gentle drizzle that soaks in …

Hey BBob, if you are using a face plate with a sacrificial board … I used to use some paper like a grocery bag and glue it to both sides and after the turning is done pop it apart with a chisel. I have also used hot melt glue and it pops right off and might need a light sanding when done with either method. Hope this helps.

OK, here's the deal, do it safely and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, you're probably as good as some of the "professionals". I just hope you're right, and we finally get a substantial amount.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 38° and headed for 46° later without any snow here. All around us there is some though.

Back to the shop. Have a couple custom Etsy orders to get done and sent out on Monday.

BBob about the only thing I use my lathe for is sanding round things. Have several sets of jaws and can grab things up to 10" dia. Actually have way more invested in the accessory jaws than the cheap lathe was but is sure handy for making things round. I suppose if I had better tools I would do more turning.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s right now…not a cloud in the sky.

New BP med is causing side effects….stopped the stuff to day. Taking a day off to recover…maybe two.

Clamps did get removed from the drawer this morning, and that was it for shop time…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another cool morning to the start of the day….It was 56 and plenty of cloud cover. The winds are light @ 3 mph, and the humidity is up there at 95%.....It's now 60 and still cloudy…...!! The high will get to 75, so all in all a nice day….No rain in the forecast until about next Saturday-Monday….Not much going on around my neck of the woods….Just taking it easy on the old bod, and hanging until Monday when I see the doctor…..I'll check with you guys later…..


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy, ya'll … Geezz I've wanted to do that for quite a while … Now I feel better.

We've been having a bit of a cooling trend, right now it's 85° at 9:AM under clear blue skies and a very gentle breeze, the flag is limp with a bit of a wiggle … away out here in the cactus patch.

When we had a big storm last month, I had two trees blow over, and one of them landed right on a "park bench" that was on my front patio. The frame is steel and the slats were something that looked like oak, but some foreign wood. Well while at the woodworker store I picked up some Cypress to cut the slats from.
I have never worked with Cypress before and was amazed at how light it is, and it cuts like pine … Now to drill the 16 slats and bolt the thing back together … Could have bought a new one for about $60 bucks, but I would have missed all that fun.

Glued up the Card File stand yesterday and turned a little bowl while waiting for the glue to set … Just a good day in the shop … Now I've got to wrestle a 4×8 sheet of 3/4" ply on to the saw … It's heavier than it used to be … or am I getting older? Nope it's heavier.

Be safe in what you do, slow down and think it thru … and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes cypress is soft and likes to splinter. I have used it extensively. My whole first floor of my house is cypress. In some areas it has not worn well, but that's part of the log home theme. They say it has lots of silica in the wood and can dull tools. I have not had that experience.


----------



## Grumpymike

Cypress is supposed to be a great wood for out door furniture, I guess it weathers well. I used a lot of redwood when I lived the Pacific north West, but here in the cactus patch take your cash, credit card, and a cosigner if you want to buy redwood. ...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want the jointer from this ad, but considering buying all and then resell most of it. I would plan to pay less than asking price. He said OBO. What y'all think?
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/woodworking-tools-table-saw/6707796636.html


----------



## Grumpymike

If you want to go thru the cleaning and resale hassle, It looks to be a good buy, there are some good quality tools there that should sell quite fast on CL. You might just end up with a free (my favorite four letter F word) joiner and a couple of bucks in your pocket.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. Got back From Boise tonight. Did an over night visit with the kids and grandsons. The little guys are quite amusing. But like all us old farts, you can only take so much. It's always a delight to see them. Just glad to be home, peace and quiet.

Thanks for the input about the silicon caulk. Rick, I really like that idea about epoxy glue. That just might be the answer I'm looking for. Mike and Mark, sorry to tell you guys, I don't have a lathe and honest to gosh don't want one. I know how to use them and have made a very few things on them. Very nice things in fact, but I've had a couple of projects come flying off and I don't want to get my bell rung again! So on the list of dream tools I want to buy, a lathe ain't to be seen anywhere.

Looks like we might be getting a little rain, thankfully. I drew a cow elk tag for the 13th thru the 21st. A little rain will be much welcomed. A little snow even more welcomed. I love elk hunting in the snow! You know that really soft light fluffy stuff, awesome, totally awesome! Everything is so still and quiet. The air is so crisp and clean and pure, sometimes you can even smell the elk ahead of you. I'm hoping to have a delightful time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds like a delightful time BBob. I don't hunt, but I've considered going on an elk hunt with a friend just to be in the mountains. I may own 2 lathes at the end of the day today. I'm not sure I want one, so they may both be sold. We'll see. I may keep one and store it til I have room for it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm (whichever one hikes your kilt).


----------



## Bonka

It's cooling off in NE FL. 94 with 60%nRH


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a GREAT day in the neighborhood! Liking this kind of weather…

Might even walk downtown in a little bit, and watch a parade? County is 200 years old this year…Same year my Great-great-Grandpa was born IN this county. His dad moved down from Delaware County, NY …..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 32° and a bit of snow this morning. Only just enough to turn everything white and should melt at our high of 40° later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to pick up all those tools for 1500 tonight. There is even a Jet mortiser, a small router table and a bunch of pipe clamps. I could use some help.


----------



## Grumpymike

I would be interested in the Jet Mortiser if the shipping doesn't kill us … to Az 85387.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Mike, I'll check. I have a Delta mortiser I think, so the Jet would be up for grabs.


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone. Hope you all are well. It's a bit chilly today. Only got up to 52 and overcast all day. It rained quite a bit last night. Yesterday we had ice on the patio table. I broke down and turned the heat on.

Bill, nice find on the tools. Hope you are able to turn over the unwanted ones for a little profit.

BBob, I know just how you feel about the grand kids. It is nice to see them, but in small doses is best. Sounds like a great time going elk hunting. I'm not too much of a hunter, but only because I'm not a fan of wild game. I do enjoy getting out in the woods and have gone deer hunting with my son up North, but not for some time.

I finally finished the coat rack and hung it this afternoon. Now to start planning the next project.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike, got a few hangups, haven't you?.

Looks good.


----------



## Firewood

DBob - yeah, but I'm hooked one walnut ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

I'd say, don't kick the habit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, the mortiser is a JBM5. I didn't get anything with it accept maybe one bit in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike in Wis, yes I plan to sell and at least get my money back.
Here's my new jointer just hanging around.


----------



## Grumpymike

I'm really interested in the mortiser if the freight donn 't kill me … I just bought a set of forks for my Kubota that clamps onto the bucket, so I don't have to remove it …. nanner … 
Congrats on the great purchase.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, forks are in my future, but first I have to get the SSQA adapter and then get a new bucket.
I can see how much shipping might be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, the latest forecast I saw showed nothing coming to CA, but a lot going to AZ.


----------



## Magnum

.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I rather expected that. The weatherman promises, but Mother Nature-that dear old girl-says "nope, not for San Diego." They say that there will be another storm coming with some actual rain. They didn't say which month, though.

Joking aside, we really do need some rain. Our annual rain fall is around 10 inches: we're just about 7 inches shy. We're so desperate that we're hoping the tourists will bring water with them, and spill some to help water the plants.

At least g-Mike will get something from the storm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's rainy out this morning and chilly too here in Mid-Michigan. Although the temp shows it's 50 it feels like it's in the 30's with the cold wet rain falling. It really got cold the last couple of days, it was in the 40's. Too cold and too quick for this time of year.

WOW! It's been a while since I've been on here. I get on here every morning and read what you gabby guys have to say and by the time I'm done reading, I need a nap. Actually, I've been pretty busy lately out in my shop trying to catch up on projects so I read and don't have time to actually write any comments. But, you guys have been busy though. Good Job guys.

The wife and I had to go baby sit Saturday night and it was exhausting. My wife didn't get much sleep Saturday night, she had one her bad nights. And it wasn't until we went home Sunday, we found out one of the grand kids is sick, possibly with the flu. Yuk! I hope not!!!

*FF Bill*, that's a nice jointer you bought. It seems like you always find the good deals. Did you add onto your shop so you can fit those nice tools in it?

*Dawson Bob*, Yes, I too have been watching the weather channel wondering if you're gonna get wet in the near future with those storms coming in off the ocean. I hope you get some rain.

*G Mike*, I hope you don't float away with the deluge of rain coming at ya.

*WI Mike*, you did a great job on that coat rack. It looks really nice.

*Festus*, how dare you start talking about snow already. That just gives me the chills thinking about what's coming in the next couple of months.

Well, I've said enough for now. I need to get out and do something even if it's wrong. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I just have a few minutes to do the weather report…...It was 67 at coffee and wake up time this morning….Plenty of cloud cover, and a mix of sun thrown in every now and then….Then clabbered up again….We have a 30-40% chance of rain this morning and later today…..The humidity was 68%, and the high will be 78…..!!

I'll be heading to town in a bit, as I have to be at the doctor's office at 12:30 to get the Epidural and facet shots in my back….Sure hope they work…..!! Dr. said it may take a day or two to tell any results….We'll see….Supposed to go out to supper with some friends from Memphis tonight….Hope I'm up to it….Well…I better get kickin'.......I'll check back later, if I'm not too drugged…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Today is the last day the weatherman is predicting 70 degrees. Next week into the 50's.

Expecting a delivery of beech this week to use for a treasure chest toy box. I've got till the 11-10 to get it done.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, well a sleepless night with the cacti slurp, slurp, slurping and the rain pouring out of the drains … Yeppers we got a bit of rain and it was the soak in kind, we sure needed that. I went out and checked the rain gauge and there was 2 tenths …. There could be a bit more rain later today. 
We are under cloudy skies right now with a very cool temp of 74° and we will be looking for a high of 80°.

Puttered in the shop yesterday, cut some more pieces for the card file, then took the park bench apart and made it ready for the new Cypress slats … Still have to drill them … and realized that the Cypress cost just over $100, and I could have bought a new bench for just over half of that.

Then per your instructions, I swept the floor … Now I have to walk on the bare concrete, oh how we punish ourselves.

Ya'll be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Clouds could have water in them, right?

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice fall day heree. Almost up to 60° and sunshine. Should be like this tomorrow also then cool down again.

Need to get more wood from the sawmill and start on a china hutch. Another project for the same folks that the dresser and nightstand were for.


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone. Today was pretty much a miserable day outside. Chilly, overcast, and wet. It only got into the 50's and rained most of the day. This morning I dumped 3 1/2" out of the rain guage. I'm guessing we will have another 2 or so when it finally let's up. Heads up Don, it's coming your way.

Thanks everyone for the comments on the coat rack.

GrumpyMike, maybe try stuffing some sawdust in your shoes for cusioning. Hey- I just come up with the ideas.

Rick, how did your shots go today? Feeling better I hope.

Bill, I hope you don't plan on using the jointer hanging up there like that. Is that a pirate ship behind you in the picture?

Always be yourself

Unless you can be a pirate. Then always be a pirate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why yes, it is a pirate ship. Inflatable pirate ship to be exact. I think my son heard what you said, because he IS a pirate. If you closer to me you can see the head of a blow up minion too.

I don't plan to do any midair jointing. Lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be like summer today, then tomorrow it's supposed to start cooling down again.
Mike, what you can't see behind the picture taker is our other pirate ship that i built for the boys a few years ago. It kind of snowballed from just a swing set into a 3 story pirate ship.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A beautiful morning in western SC, should be a little cooler today with the high in the upper 70's vs. the upper 80's with extreme humidity we've had for the past ~6 weeks. I'm all about heat but combined with humidity averaging over 85% for quite a while, it can be a real motivation killer when it comes to outdoor chores. Ohio was cooler, but way, way too cold in the winter and we never got scenery like this just a few feet out the front door.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and 61° here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today is the same as it is now. It's not gonna get any warmer than now. Boy, did we get a ton of rain last night. It sounded like someone had a fire hose trained on the house. I don't have a rain gauge so I have no idea how much moisture we got. Thanks *WI Mike* for all that rain.

I made progress in the shop yesterday, but unfortunately I made a bunch of mistakes too. It seemed like every time I turned around, I was fixing one of my mistakes. I hope I'm not loosing my mind to old age. But, I did get some things done I've been wanting to do.

*Rick*, I hope things went well for you yesterday.

*Burly Bob*, That's gotta be tough getting your lumber shipped to you instead of going to the local lumber mill and picking through what you want. I can't imagine that. Good luck with your build.

Well, I'm gonna get out of here and go to work. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be near 70° today. Will be the last warm day in the near future at least.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I was up at 5:30 this morning as I had a re-flux attack, and dang near choked to death getting my breath….Thought for sure I was a gonner….lol….But I pulled through it, and was prolly due to all the crap I had to eat last night….Met our friends for supper (big catfish dinners, and all the trimmings), then me and the spouse stopped by Baskin Robbins for a couple of dips of ice cream, then I had a cookie before hitting the rack….That's what caused it to happen….I've done that in the past when I over-indulge….No more of that for a while….!!

It was early like I said when I turned on the coffee maker, and the temp was 68 then with dark skies, but when the sun finnaly broke through, it was cloudy to clabbbered over, and now back to full sunshine….The high will be 86, so it's gonna get hot today….The humidity was 100%, and no rain in the forecast till about Saturday…Around her though, you never know when it's gonnna hit…..!!!

Guys, I had the lumbar shots done, and it felt really good to get up and move w/o moaning and groaning…..But it felt strange, too….Made me fell weird…Can't explain it….But I feel o.k now, I guess….This will just have to play out and see how it goes….I may need more shots, or have to have a Rhizotomy done….it's a waiting game now….The Epidural and others was a piece of cake….Didn't hurt a bit…

*Mike and Don*.....You guys have gotten a ton of rain up in your neck of the woods….Doesn't sound like it's over, yet….

That's all I have for now….You guys be careful out in your shops….Stay cool and dry, or warm (whatever)...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They have tomorrow listed as a 40 percent chance of rain; I'll be surprised if we actually get anything, though.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was the walnut I cut the other day. Nice crotch figure. 5 minutes later it was more like nail figure.


----------



## EricFai

Here in the Upstate region of South Carolina it has been in the mid 80's for a high and mid 60's in the morning while sitting on the porch with my coffee. They keep saying the cooler weather is coming, still waiting for it. I would be happy with the mid 70's year round.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Oh man do we have rain, it rained most of the night and so far all day today. Its that drizzly kind that soaks in and there have been lots of flash flood warnings, but the washes just have trickles of water … Can't tell ya how much we needed the moisture. And I enjoy watching it rain as I eat my lunch.

Don that is what makes a good wood worker, knowing how to fix your mistakes … or are they latent design changes?
I have had mail order lumber delivered and was very happy with the quality of the wood. I can drive to Woodworker Source in about an hour so I buy most of the lumber there, and haul it myself, but while I was there one time they had some stuff that was going to be shipped but the credit card was denied so they sold me the bundle … When I got home I was amazed at the quality of the wood … On my next visit I mentioned it to one of the workers and he said that they select the best stuff to ship … So some times it's worth it.

I got my park bench done this morning, still wondering why I spent so much on it, but now it's a hand made bench worth allot more … I just gotta justify this in my mind ya know?

Ya'll be safe and be well.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy to report that tropical storm Rosa impact on east side of Phoenix was anti-climatic. Storm was boring. 
Yawn….

It is currently 77F with cloudy skies, and 90% RH Rain has stopped now.

Yesterday woke up to slow soaking rain like Grumpy posted, then rest of day was cloudy & muggy with rain spitting all day, yet ground never got wet.

Last night after dinner it rained off & on till about 9PM, beyond that rain didn't stop till just after noon today. Had a gentle 5-10mph breeze blowing, soft soaking rain - with occasional heavy down pour. Yawn.
Felt more like living in Seattle/Florida, than desert southwest. 

Rain total was supposedly 3 inches over last 24 hours, kids knocked over my rain gauge and didn't fix it, so can't confirm. Considering we usually get 1-2 inches in one hour during single monsoon, wasn't surprised that flooding in parts of east valley I drove earlier today did not seem to be any issue. There are flooded low lying areas (dry creeks), but that is 'normal' when we get heavy rain. 

Folks in mountain areas north of Phoenix have flooding reported. Local news says I-17 heading to Flagstaff has couple miles where water is running over roadway this morning. Guess it was good thing my daughter returned to school in Flagstaff before rain started last night. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey Capt'n Rosa is about done and gone to the north now, and my rain gauge said 2.3 inches … A good soaking indeed.
I live a bit north of you, I'm on the very north end of Surprise, Whitman is about a mile from me as the crow flies but it is about 12 miles to drive there … It's cooler up here too right at 75 right now … 
Well back to the shop for a glue up …


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a pretty good day yesterday, Today not so much. Yesterday went to the range and finally got my 280 zeroed in, 3/4" at 100 yards. Only took 3 trips out there and 50 rounds. Now I just to find a dumb cow elk that wants a home in my freezer. Today I'm feeling like crap.

Bill that is a beautiful piece of black walnut. I really envy you and all that wonderful wood you get to cut.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood meisers,

Had a good night's rest, and ready to go….Plenty of java in the pot, and no back pain at all…..I guess the shots are gonna work…I hope…So….so good….!! So I'm heading to the shop in a bit to try to work on a project I'm doing for my son….and daughter-in law…He wants a drill / charging station like I made me, and she wants a pizza scoop / hot pan holder (?).....Those will prolly be Christmas gifts….They don't know I'm making them, so don't tell them…......I'll just take my time on the builds….!!
It was 68 at about 6:30 this a.m. with some cloud cover / and sun breaking through now…..The high will be a warm one today….89 degrees…..Got a guy to come service my shop unit (heat and air ) this morning….Regular yearly maintenance…No rain until about Saturday, and then about 3 days worth…if it happens….

You guys out West and up North keep an eye peeled on all that rain you all are getting….it can get nasty….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had another nail in my tire.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast with a temp at 57°. We are expecting a warm-up today to 76°. No rain in the forecast for today. Yea! The rain that came through from Wisconsin went north of us.

Well I got to work in the shop yesterday for a while. And yes, the mistakes I made turned out pretty good after I fixed them *G. Mike*. I got lucky I think.

While I was out in my shop I decided to make some adjustments to the shop so that meant I had to do some re-arranging and cleaning. So, I got busy and moved some wood that was on the floor. It has been there for a couple of months now and it just kept getting in the way. And I did the usual sweeping up the spiders and cobwebs too. After I finished, I went in and had some lunch with my bride. About twenty minutes after lunch, I noticed my tongue began to swell. I had already been itching a few new bug bites I got while cleaning up the wood. It really bothered me, but I went back out in the shop. Another 20 minutes went by and the swelling got worse. So, I gathered up the wife and decided to go to the clinic. Sure enough, I had a reaction to the bites I received. So, they gave me a steroid shot to bring the swelling down and some more steroid pills to go with it. They put the shot in the butt too and it hurt like the dickens. It felt like the needle went into my hip bone. The shots in the army wasn't that bad compared to this one. My Blood sugar is gonna go nuts now for about a week. Crap!!! By the way, this has been about the 6th bug bite I've had in about a week not to mention 3 bee stings to boot. I'm tire of getting bitten up.

*BB Yeti*, so, are you liking the move to South Carolina or not?

*FF Bill*, Bummer on the nail!

*Rick*, I'm glad all went well with you and your shots.

Well guys, I've got things to do so I'm heading out to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They're calling for a slight chance of rain today. Ha! As if that were going to happen! They're also calling for showers likely tonight. Now, that I almost believe. Almost.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Big change in the weather today. Yesterday barely got to 60° and today it is reading 87° on the car thermometer. And quite humid. I was putting some rubber base on the garage walls and the floor was wet like I just hosed it off. It's also pretty windy. There is a chance for severe storms later. Tomorrow will only be in the 60's.

Rick, glad to hear you're feeling better. Hope it lasts for a good while.

FF Bill, I think you'll find it a lot cheaper just going to HD and buy a box of nails.

Don, I wonder what bit you to get such a reaction. I hope swelling gone down. Have you had a reaction like that before? I went in once for a bunch of ground wasp stings. Only reaction was palms and feet were itching like crazy. They gave me shots in my arms and butt. Man, did that ever hurt. My arms ached so bad I didn't know what to do with them. The stings had nothin' on those shots.

Well, stay safe everyone. Wax your tablesaws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the advice Mike. I'll consider buying nails instead of collecting them with my tire.


----------



## dawsonbob

But think of the great collection of unique nails you're creating, Bill. This way, there's a story behind every nail. When you buy them a box at a time, you've just got a box of nails. No stories, no history, no adventure at all. But one at a time, well now…


----------



## firefighterontheside

So far those two nails have not cost me any money, but they have each cost an hour of my time. So if I give myself a pay rate of $30/hr, well you get the idea.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well….I have to tell ya….Those shots wore off pretty quick, and now my back is just like it was….It lasted for 3 days, and now it's gone…..Really p.o,'s me….I did a little cross-cutting with the skil saw, then vacuumed up the sawdust, and my back was hurting so bad when I quit…So that was a waste of time and $$$ as I can see it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would give it more time before you decide Rick. Judging from my shots I had in my elbow, it took a while for the full affect to happen. It took several days for it to take the pain and inflammation away. The problem was that it wore off after about 6 months. Then each time I got the shot it lasted less.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice cool day here. Only about 50° but felt warmer without any breeze.

Bill you are keeping everyone else safe by collecting all the nails. What a guy!!

Rick I hope you get some permanent pain relief soon. Think you have had more than your share.


----------



## Firewood

Rick, I agree with Bill. Give it some time to fully take effect. Don't over do the activities either. Your back has slowed you down for some time now. You can't jump back in like we did in our 20's. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok guys,

Thanks, I appreciate the concerns…Maybe I did overdo the shop things, but I'll will give it more time to see how it comes out….I'm hoping that's all I did was aggravate it and make it sore….I'll probably know in a day or two….I guess I was just too anxious to get back in the shop…...! This is only the 3rd day, so we'll see what happens….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful Day in the Grand Ronde VAlley. I'm staying watching for health issues mom seems to be fine.

I got the last of the earthquake bracing done today! Not sure if I mentioned it, but the builder had beam butt joints on top of posts without any fasteners other than gravity. This area is rated for 25% peak ground acceleration during an eq. That is 25% the force of gravity in both horizontal and vertical planes. There can be substantial damage to structures. Piles of blocks like that will probably fall down ;-(

I nailed on gussets everywhere to hold the posts in position. I decided the gussets weren't enough for the butt joints. I got some 2×6s to attach to both sides of the beams. I got the bright idea to put a little piece of plywood the 2×6 on each side of the gusset so everything would be flat and tight. I glued the plywood in place to hold it for convenience crawling around under the house. Not so many pieces to keep track of.

Since it was just a temporary glue job, I just took a putty knife and spread a little glue on the plywood and set it in place. As I glued them I piled them and set a wash tub full of water on top for pressure on the glue joints. This was a squeeze out error! Ya just gotta have squeeze out! There were only 10 of these with 20 plywoods on the ends. 5 or 6 of them fell off ;-( No more short cuts on temporary gluing for me. Too over confident I guess. Never had a glue job fail before.

*Bill,* That Sure is beautiful walnut! Wish we had that instead of soft maple all over the place. One of my neighbors was going to log his maple, but the mill that would take it was 100 miles one way. It wasn't even worth the price of fuel.

*Rick,* Glad you got some relief. Take it easy and keep your fingers crossed.

*BBob,* I hope you find that critter on the high side of the road just a little ways off so it is easy to drag it into the back of the pickup ;-) One of the primary things one has to ask themselves in the straight up and down Cascades is do I really want to do this? ;-) Even when the answer is yes, it might slide down hill far enough you regret it ;-) What area will you be hunting?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's quite windy out there today here in Mid-Michigan. It got spooky warm yesterday, the temps were close to 80. We had some storms roll through late last night. The storm line was from Traverse City, MI to St. Louis, Mo. The biggest part of the storm was winds and we're still getting them. The temp this morning is 64° and the high will be 66° but tonight's low is going down to 39°. The leaves are beginning to fall so Autumn is here.

Just to upgrade my sit/stat, The swelling went down and the B/S went up. But, today's blood sugar is better but, not great. I've never had a reaction to an insect bite before and I don't know what it was that bit me either. Sure wish I knew. My wife thinks it's because I've been bitten so many times in the last couple of weeks that my body just decided it had too much "venom" in me and it rebelled. I hope it doesn't happen again.

Last night just before I retired to bed, our Carbon Monoxide detector went off. It gave me a little bit of a start. So, I thought maybe the batteries were dying, so I replaced them. Nope, it was still going off. The instructions on the back said after 7 years the devise will go bad and to replace the device. So, at 11:30 I'm off to the all night store buying another CO detector. The new one stayed quite. I'm glad because I didn't want to wake up the fire department just so they could tell me everything is all right.

*FF Bill*, I have to agree with *Dawson Bob*, you need to start a nail collection by nailing each one on a board in your office showing off your treasures. LOL Just imagine the conversations you could have!!!

*Rick*, my wife's knee was acting up a few months ago so she got a shot in her knee. At first she complained that it didn't work, but then after a week or so, it all started to come together and her knee doesn't bother her anymore. She remarks about it all the time, how nice it feels. She knows however it will wear off eventually. So, like the others have said, give it time to work.

Well I've said enough for now, I'm heading out to the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday's official high was 86°. This morning it was 45°, still windy and partly cloudy. What a change.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 32° and headed for 43° later with scattered rain and snow showers today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Still no rain.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My tire still has air in it. It's been raining and it has cooled down from 75 this morning and is now 69. Tomorrow back into upper 80s. Bummer.


----------



## Bonka

Well fall must be here it's only +91d today. 54%RH.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little rain last night and this morning while doing some scouting we found a small dusting of snow up high around the 7000 foot level. We didn't see any elk but got to hear one bull bugle a time or three. Looks like more rain tomorrow night and maybe a little more before next weekend.

WWBob I drew a tag for the Elkhorns from Hwy 7 to the Anthony lakes highway. Everywhere we're going is a 20-30 minute drive on my side of the Elkhorns.

Don I feel your pain with those bug stings. After my dozen or so last month I noticed I was feeling a little odd. Even got the shivers during the night. Just figured I was fighting off the venom. that Benedryl seemed to help quite a bit. I'm definitely changing out all those hollow railroad ties around the wife's flowerbed soon as we get some freezing weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here at mom's. Not too hot, not too cold, not too bright and not too dark, not too wet, not too dry ;-)

That sounds convenient BBob. My bride has a cousin in Tillamook that comes over here some where every year with his family and they always take a few back. I suppose he heads into the wilderness up around Joseph, but not sure. He is a tree faller and tree service guy. He's in good enough shape to zip around the mountains the way I attack flat land ;-)

I think a nail collection would be cool Bill ;-) You might even start a fad.

Mom had a bunch of wasps swarming around the front door a few days ago. I set up 3 wasp traps and they seem to have disappeared. The traps have about 40 or 50 in them I suppose. I didn't count them, just a good guess. I use those traps in WW but have never had that kind of success with them up there.

You just never know when allergic or other reactions will start from insect bites. 40 years ago over the 4th weekend in a campground in Colorado I started getting reactions on my legs in patterns of three. Turned out to be a reaction to flea bites similar to an allergy but without allergenic shock according to the dr. They itch like the devil and take 6 months to heal up if you don't scratch them. Longer if you do! I went into total complete flea control on the pets after that. Every time I stay in a motel room, I get some bites. I suppose they let people bring cats and dogs into the rooms. They never really clean the carpet, just vacuum it lightly every day. Not good enough. There should be pet free rooms the same as smoke free!

This reminds me of a Canadian friend who almost died from a foot infection. He was in the hospital for nearly a year. When he asked how he could have gotten it, The dr said you have been walking barefoot in motel rooms haven't you? Yes ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be back to hot again today and for the next several days. I want summer to be over.
I cut a bunch on the mill yesterday and more to do today. Cutting 2×6 for horse stalls. I'm gonna run out of logs though. Have to get more next week.
Hopefully I've collected my last nail for a while. Nails in the tire are terribly inconvenient.
Time to go warm up the saw.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and 40° here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today is 56°. Tomorrow it promises rain and more cool weather. Yuk! I'm afraid the inevitable is happening, fall!

I quit taking those steroid pills last night. They tend to screw up my breathing. It was getting to the point I couldn't walk from one room of the house to another without having breathing difficulties. I looked it up on-line last night that those steroid pills can have an effect on your breathing. So, I quit those darn thing. I feel better already and my Blood Sugar is back down to where it's good again.

Well that's all I have to say for now. I'm off to the wood shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool and cloudy here. 39° but may get to 50° later. Yes fall is here for sure.

This morning I am studying for a test. Have to do a DOT drug test in a bit so am having an extra cup of coffee this morning. As far as I know they never check the caffeine levels.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Had a brief shower about 3:30 am. Just enough to wet the street. Hoping for more this weekend.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## bandit571

get back home from the Wall E World grocery Store….van load of baggies, and a new tv…..weather decides to pour as we start to unload things and get them into the house….once everything was safely into the house…then the sun comes out…..mid 70s around here, today…..might try a little shop time, later..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

RAiny 60s at the foot of the Blues today.

Bill, I'll take the summer you don't want. I hate wet and dark for 3 or 4 months ;-(



> This morning I am studying for a test. Have to do a DOT drug test in a bit so am having an extra cup of coffee this morning. As far as I know they never check the caffeine levels.
> 
> - Festus56


I would not give them any ideas, Mark ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on over BobWW, it's humid here and our windows are open. Gonna be uncomfortable sleeping tonight.

Milled some more lumber this morning. Used my log skidder axle to move 21' logs today. Worked great. Like pulling a long trailer behind my tractor.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool and cloudy here this morning. Maybe rain this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,

Here it is mid day and an overcast day that's 86°, been out in the yard all morning doing stuff that should have been quite some time ago … Yes sir I'll get'er done right after I procrastinate for a while … There is a storm coming in and we could get a bit more rain, depends on which forecaster you listen to.

I got the center piece of the card file done and have the top cabinet cut out and the dado's all cut so it's ready for some glue and assembly, then all the trim molding and sanding, sanding, sanding … I did allot of the round overs on the router table prior to assembly, so that should make life a bit easier. ... Next come the drawers, and there are a bunch of 'em.

Y'all be safe, and be well.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and dreary here in Mid-Michigan. It rained yesterday and last night. The forecast is more rain for today. Currently our temp is 52 and today's temp is soaring into the high 50's. Tomorrow the temp is supposed to be in the 80's. What wacky weather we're having.

My bride and I are at the grandkids house this morning babysitting until 11. Oh what fun it is to get up at 5AM and try to stay awake. I'm bored out of my tree. Can't let the kids out to play because of all the wet grass and their mom isn't coming for a while. So, it's cartoons all morning. E-gads!!!!! I need my shop!

I went to the local box store on Friday and picked up a garage door seal. That was yesterdays big deal, replacing that thing and boy, what a pain in the butt it is replacing it. But, once it was on, it worked pretty darn good. No more snow under the door this winter. You wouldn't believe it, but I got bit again by something yesterday. I've got a big welt on my side. I just don't know what is eating me and I even bombed the shop to get rid of the critters.

*FF Bill*, that quite the nifty trailer you have.

*Festus*, did you pass your test? I thought that was pretty cool how you " studied" for your test.

Well guys, that's all I have today so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's muggy and too warm here.
Don, the yellow jackets have been swarming me for the last several days while I mill. I don't know if they're attracted to the sawdust for some reason. I think it's their time of year to store up for the winter. Haven't gotten stung, but they're annoying.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Oh, when will we get some snow?

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I've been out of pocket the last few days with this sorry back acting up….Haven't felt like much until today, or doing much….I've been sitting on a heating pad off and on, then switching to an ice pack…It feels really good…..for about 10 minutes, then it's over with….Plus I've been running a fever, and I don't know why…..Not bad, just bad enough to make me feel bad….!!! The low was 67 with a good cloud cover…..and about dinner time, it poured down rain for about 20-30 minutes….It rained hard enough to put a 1/2" in the gauge…..Still cloudy, and more rain expected….The high will be 87, and now it's 84 with 76% humidity…..Rain is forecast for Monday-Wednesday…..It's time for some more drugs before my nap time…I'll be back when I can…!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

47° here but only supposed to be 45°. Maybe some rain later. But we do have sunshine!

Playing in the shop with pine still. Have the bottom part about done for the china cabinet / hutch. Spend a lot more time cleaning the sticky stuff off my tools than I am used to. Plugs up the dust collector quite regular also.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Y'all, 
Well I haven't done much in the shop today, My widowed neighbor lady wanted to have coffee this morning, and of course there is the de-laminated chair that needs a touch up and the door that won't close right and … Then it was off to Denny's for brunch … Well as you can see, not much got done today, but that's ok 'cause I'm still sore from the workout yesterday.

It's 71° out there under an eerie looking black sky at afternoon coffee time. ... Ya know for us desert rats that's cool enough for the sweatshirt … but no long pants yet.

Ya'll be safe in what you do and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh, by the way Don, When I lived in Missouri, I was plagued with bug bites, and one fine day this feller noticed me itching and scratching Chigger bites … He told me about a product that Avon sells called "Skin So Soft" ... I gave it a try and no more bites … (fast forward a few years) We had an infestation of bees, the killer bee type, and when one stings you 5 kagillion of his buddies attack, and all I wanted to do was grill some pork chops … Well I donned the Avon Skin so Soft and they left me alone and I got my dinner cooked … I took away the water source (bird bath) and they moved away.

I'm not an advocate of Avon products but what works is what works … might want to give it a try, if you can dispel half of the bites it's worth it.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's only 48° at the moment, breezy and heavily overcast. Rain and storms are on their way. Tomorrow's forecast is for 78°. That will feel good, but won't last.

I've been a bit on the lazy side the last couple days. I cleaned up the shop a bit. Deb and I went through some of our stuff in the storage room. There's a bunch of stuff we decided we never should have brought along on our move (I checked, there were no clamps in any of the boxes. LOL).

Rick - That fever could mean you may have an infection. If it's at the injection site, it could explain the short-lived relief you've had. Inflammation could explain the the pain. It's worth checking out.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

When out scouting for elk yesterday. We ran into a little snow around 6400 feet. It was melting and raining. Only saw a few tracks and not very fresh. My partner finally found them this morning. He's pretty pumped now and has a great idea for a smack down on Saturday.

Took one of those bowls to a gallery in town. Looks like I might have chance of selling a few.


----------



## bandit571

Worked on a "Cheap" latch for the project…









Piece of Walnut scrap, resawn a bit, to make two of these..









Had to drive over to Mom's house today. Getting ready for the sale of the house….had to sort through and find what we wanted, before the Auctioneer takes the rest away.  Mom is in an assisted living home. Was a bit too warm and humid today….was having "issues". Mid 80 most of the week….60s by the weekend..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna be 86 and sunny today. Gonna be 58 and sunny on Thursday. That'll be a shock.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 38° out this morning and partly cloudy. Maybe get up to 48° later. That is the new normal for a few days.


----------



## MrRon

It's in the mid 80's down here in South Mississippi. A hurricane is heading this way, but is expected to vere northeast and miss us. There is still a lot of warm weather on the calendar up until the end of November. I hope all this political nonsense ends soon. It is keeping me up at night. I'm tired of it all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

Nice start to today's weather so far….It was 68 and partly clabbered with peeks of sun every now and then…The high will get to 86, but like* Bill* said, a cool front is on its way…Our highs for the next couple of days will be in the low to mid 70's with lows in the 40's….Thrusday's high will be 64, and still in the 40's…..It's cooling down, y'all….I have a ton of leaves falling and covering the grass, plus it needs the weeds mowed, so I need to call my gardner / land scape manager to see about it…..!!!!

Ron…..You keep an eye on that hurricane that's headed your way…...Stay safe, and be alert just in case it turns and heads your direction…..I know about the hot, humid weather in your neck of the woods….I lived in Memphis, Tn. for 20 years, and fished tournaments quite a bit in South Ms….

bandit…..The project is looking really nice, and you've come a long way on the build…..I like the look of the old antique latches you added….I've built a few "tater and onion" bins, and used them for latches….I've been keeping up with this project from day one…..You're about to get it knocked out…....!!

Mike….Thanks for your concern on my situation with the back and fever….The fever was just a one day thing, apparently, and I think my back is better today….It's been a week since I had the epidural, so maybe it's gonna kick in and work….I'll let you know in a day or two if it's gonna work or not…..!!! Keep after them projects….!!

That's all I have for now…I may hit the shop and work on a project I started before all this mess came about…!! I'll see how it goes…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

On my 2nd cup of coffee this am. It's starting out cloudy and suppose to get some rain later and on into Tuesday.
It's a very long time overdue! There might even be a little more snow at the top of the Elkhorns.

I got a load of Red Beech being delivered today. About 100bf for a couple of toys boxes for the grandsons. That should leave with plenty left over for other projects.

Rick take care of your back. In my experiences with pinched nerves and such, back pain has got to be the worst, positively breath taking!

Have a great day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Bob…..I'm not doing much…Mainly sitting around with a heating pad on my back…It's been a week since my shots….Maybe the worm's gonna turn….!! One can only hope….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day from Phoenix!
Started out this morning @60F in shop (overnight low was in upper 50's). High is only supposed to be 74F. Quite nice considering only last week 100F high temps were still hanging around. Looks like fall weather as finally arrived to desert southwest.

No wood working happening here still. 
Used this wonderful morning to complete evap emissions repair on wife's car so it will pass emissions test. Spent 2 days finding/fixing a damaged hose buried in dastardly location against firewall not intended for hands to reach.  
If I was not trying to finish some PC work today and leaving town this week for biz trip, might be rolling out wood shop tools and get back to fun. Oops, I would have to hide from SWMBO and the fall holiday prep honey-do list as well. Back to salt mine…. 

Stay safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I missed the boat again on deployment. They only sent a 16 person team and I'm still secondary, so chances were not good. The team is heading to Eglin AFB. Oh well, I got stuff to do and it's finally gonna cool off. Supposed to rain today and have a string of rainy weather coming up. They're talking about minor river flooding, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Another warm one today. It's already 75° heading to mud 80's. Yesterday got to 85°.

Did some running yesterday, so no shop time. Got emmisdions checked on the car, then a trip to Menards and Woodcraft for some dust collection stuff. Just got out of Dr appt. Heading to b-i-l to help set the kitchen island in place.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Bonka

Some rain off and on from the impending hurricane. We should be out of the big winds. It is 79d with 4 MPH breeze. The sound of the rain on the metal roof reminds me it is time for nap #2.


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a pretty good shot of rain last night. Headed to the shop to try and get some stuff done.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It didn't rain…again.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Bonka

0.51 inches, 82d. Too rainy to open the garage door to start a new WW project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A dreary, dreary day in WW, going to low 60's, cloudy, wet and dark. The fall rains have restarted the lawn for the winter growing season. We now have 2 lulls; July-Aug and Dec-Jan where I don't have to mow. During the summer drought I let the honey bees take over lawn operations as they pollinate the 4 leaf clover that seems to survive when the grass recedes; at least I am hopeful there is some 4 leaf clover. Tomorrow is supposed to be dry and sunny with more wunnerful, wunnerful days to follow. I should be able to sneak in a fall mowing.

Looks like I have some projects ahead of me doing a bit of maintenance and remodeling. Looks like hand cut dovetails aren't on the agenda just yet ;-(

Good news on the migraine front. Over 2 decades of doctor's, disaster, chronic pain with careful observation and study have paid off. Since meds do not make much difference, I have finally achieved total relief using sunglasses, a heat pad and neck massage with a thera cane. I hope everyone else achieves the same results in much less time and effort!

Sorry to hear you missed the boat *Bill.*

*BBob* I'm leading a cheer squad for a successful elk hunt. Wish I was still doing that, but the knees don't agree with on that point.

Everyone keep your SWMBOs happy and make lots of sawdust. ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Feels like fall has fallen.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to rain all day. It hasn't rained a drop and it's 72 and sunny.
I built a walnut barn style door for a guy at work over the last 2 days. This thing must weigh 200 lbs. He is putting it up as his bathroom door in his master bedroom. He's using sliding door hardware.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's currently cooling down as our warm weather comes to an end. Today topped out in mid 70's but heavy clouds and rain showers on and off all day. Yesterday we got to 84° which was a record breaker. Tomorrow will only be in mid 40's.

I finished installing the rubber base in the garage today. I had a goofy corner that dropped in elevation and finally came up with a way to make the transition.

WWBob - glad your getting some migraine relief. 
Headaches can be SO debilitating.

Bill - maybe you'll get your chance next time. That door looks great.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

My turn will come. Next year my team will be up in September. Thanks on the door.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was 33° this morning and got all the way up to 38° with a few sprinkles off and on. Probably down to 32° tonight.

Busy couple days here. Not much time to visit. Yesterday I helped a guy haul gravel for road base in a new development. Of course I got the 1990 model truck and pup while he was driving a fairly new one with a belly dump trailer.

Have the china hutch ready for drawers and doors finally. Need to decide how the glass will be installed and start on the doors in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, about 60 +.

Thanks Mike. Your debilitating comment reminded me of the idiot who OD'd me on Topamax. I mentioned to him at one point I did not want to be disabled and not be able to work because of migraines. He chucked and said, "Disabled for a headache?" I thought this SoB has no idea what he is supposed to be treating. I should have got up and walked out of that office, but hindsight is 20/20 ;-(

That is quite a door Bill. Nice work.

They said the hurricane was #4 on the all time worst list on the news tonight. I have been in 50 mph winds here on the coast. I can't imaging what 150 would be like. Probably roll a guy along on the ground if he was out in it.

Mark, Your truck drivin' reminds me of a an ol' guy LB told me about a couple weeks ago. He would bet people he could back a set of doubles.. Of course any reasonable person would bet he couldn't. He won a lot of money on those bets.

DBob, I saw on the news where the Pacific hurricane waves were washing the beach away in front of the high dollar homes in Long Beach. Any of them about to wash into the ocean?


----------



## bandit571

Weather be a-changing around here…..70s today…..windier the either a Senator, or Foghorn Leghorn.

Need a crew to get that Fireplace surround project up and out of the shop…SOON!

No sleep for the past 40+hours…makes me a bit grumpy….having issues with falling to sleep..

Last time I went "Hunting"...the "Prey" could ( and did) shoot back. Last time I went out camping….Uncle Sugar was paying me $53 a day….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 30° with a bit of snow here this morning. Should be up to 60° tomorrow. Like a roller coaster weather pattern here.

Hope all are safe and dry down south. Looks nasty from what we see.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Buuurr….! It was cold this morning when I rose for my morning pot of coffee….Even the sunroom was nippy as I sat and enjoyed looking at the morning dew on the grass…..Yep….fall is here, ok….!! It was 43 for the low, with plenty of sun, no rain, and no snow…yet….!! The humidity was at 69%, and the high will get to only 61….so they say….It is 54 now, with the same outdoor conditions going on now…..!!

I went to the shop yesterday morning, and got the plywood cut down to manageable size to use the table saw….I need to break it down further and cut the parts out that I need to make the next project…..Couldn't do it….!! By the time I got through doing the smaller pieces, my back was hurting so bad I had to quit….This is going to be a sloooow process I feel….Time for dinner and a couple of drugs…..and rest my torso…..)

Got a call this morning from the doctor's office to set up my next appointment to get my 2nd epidural shot on the 15th of this month, along with a series of facet injections….I'm ready….It's been about 10-11 days since the first one….It took about a week or so for the first one to take hold and do some good….It helped , but no cure yet.

Bill….That sure looks like a heavy door for a bathroom, or any door for that matter….That's a strange request….But hey….the customer is always right, huh…? I always said that it doesn't matter what the customer wants, just as long as the $$$'s right….!!! At least you'll have more milling time by not going to Florida…!!


Mark & bandit*.....You guys are busy doing projects too….Sounds like they are coming right along….!! Mark, it sounds like your hunting experience was like mine in '67….Yep, the prey shot back a bunch….and I think we had close to the same pay for our hunting expeditions….....Oh, and bandit, get you some Advil PM…you'll fall asleep…!! That's it for me for now…Time for dinner and rest….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

WWbob, Long Beach is about 120 miles North of us, but we do get the same kind of erosion along our high-dollar beaches in La Jolla and Solana Beach. Why people build expensive homes on cliffs next to the ocean is a mystery.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Up to 42° today and showers off and on. Below freezing again tonight then up to 60° tomorrow.

WWBob I pulled doubles a lot delivering Caterpillar parts to the coal mines. Usually a 48' main trailer and a 28' wagon pup. They would grumble about me parking so far away. I sometimes told them that reverse was locked out when I had the second trailer. I could back them a short distance if needed but tried to never get in a place that I could not go forward.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I might be the odd man out. That door looks almost Gothic, like from a medieval castle. Pretty darn cool.

My work on those darn bowls is on hold for a while. I've got to get a toy box built for my grandson and knock down an elk. I got a bunch of parts cut today. I've been putting that Jet combo jointer/planer to work. That's an amazing tool. The only thing I have a problem with is the cover over the cutter head. It gets in the way as I try to move with the board across the table top. Thinking I might have to set the fence a bit further back or buy a 2nd cover and cut it down a bit. The planer set up is amazing. It turns out truly amazing smooth surfaces. I wish I had both it and the Supermax drum sander years ago!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My friend has been remodeling his house since he moved in several years ago. He put in walnut floors throughout and I guess this door goes with it. They figure they'll very rarely close this door since the toilet is in its own little room. They wanted something would look neat hanging there.

Today was our first true fall day. Getting down to the 30s tonight. Awesome.


----------



## bandit571

When I NEED a coat to go to the yard sales…..time to hibernate…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 45 and raining. It feels like we skipped fall and went right to winter.


----------



## Bonka

NE FL is enjoying its first fall day. It is mid-day and 81d with 48% RH. I like the low humidity.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They're (yes, the "they" that we all know and trust) predicting a 60 percent chance of rain tonight. I'll love it if it happens, but I won't hold my breath.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The thermometer said 54° this morning, the car said 51° and we're now in the mid-70's. I'm comfortable in the 70's with the exemplary humidity seemingly always present down here. 80's is perfect when it's nice and dry out. At least with the cooler day time temps I can get a little more done comfortably during the day.


----------



## Bonka

I hate to bring sad news. I'm mowing the lawn. Oh the agony.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

It was 44 for a low this morning and raining when I rose for my morning cup of sheep dip….It sounded like someone hitting the sunroom roof with rocks…..!! Got an unexpected call from one of my fishing buds to go eat lunch with the rest of my fishing buds….Drove into town and had Chinese grub, then sat and chatted for an hour…..Now it's time for my daily nap…..I'm full as a little ole fat tick…!! The high will be 53, and the humidity is at 81% now…it was 69% earlier, but now it's up there…..More rain on the way for tonight…...!!


----------



## bandit571

Needed a tablesaw to cut flooring pieces to size…...saw is wet up outside on the back porch…...had been sitting in my Dad's basement unused for far too long…...finally have it running, and making sawdust.

Garage sale this morning…$20 got a bundle of White Oak boards…...may see about a Project for those?

Found a better mitre gauge for the tablesaw, than the one Dad had on it…..there are 2 splitter/blade guards, a 1/2arsed fence, and the wrenches to change the blade with….8" blades may be a bear to find..1/2" arbour.


----------



## dawsonbob

A little lighting, a little thunder, and it's actually raining here in San Diego. Rain, rain, real rain right here in my front yard. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Bonka

Well it is +55d this AM @ 0430. RH is, as usual this time of day, 99%. The humidity went down to 37% yesterday with a high of +88d. That is very comfortable.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 27° this morning. 98%RH, Winds light at 2MPH. Should get to lower 50's today. Warmer than the last couple days.

Looks like we have a troller joining our little group.

Stay safe and click safer everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 33° and snow showers this morning. Maybe warm up in the 40's later.

Seems to be a lot of spam/trolls around lately. Looks like they only got one post at least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 cloudy degrees for San Diego today, with a 30 percent chance of showers. Last night we had a small front move through that deposited about 0.38 inches of rain on us. First rain we've had in quite a while. Liked it so much, that I want to invite it back for a longer, stronger visit. C'mon, rain, don't be a stranger now, y'hear?

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was a cold cloudy day yesterday. Today promises to be a cool cloudy day.
Tablesaw fence length. Not rip capacity, but fence length. I like a long fence, but most new fences are around 35". The unifence I currently use is 43" long and I like it. The shop fox before that was 42"I think. I'm afraid I'm not gonna be happy with a shorter fence. What do you guys think about fence length?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Buuurr again….!! It was 42 at coffee time, which wasn't too early…..It has been raining here the last 2-3 days, and I looked at the rain gauge while sitting in the sunroom having my java, and it has 4.10".....nearly full.. It was barely sprinkling, but has stopped now…It's really clabbered over, and I suspect the rain is not through yet….More rain later tonight and tomorrow, as we have a 50-80% chance of more wet stuff….The weather channel is calling for a high of 65, but I'm doubtful…..Monday-next Tuesday the highs will be in the low to mid 60's, and the lows in the 40's…..and a little more rain….!!! 
I go in the morning (early) to get my 2nd round of injections in my back…..I don't know how many more there will be, but they are only "test" injections….If they don't take good, I'll have to have a Rhizodomy (sp)...done…that's where he will go in and burn the nerves into that causing the lumbar pain and facets on the spine….!! So I may be out of the shop for another few days….I'll just have to see how it plays out…..!!

dawsonBob….Glad to hear you finally got some rain in your neck of the woods….Bout time, huh..? How you been doing…? feeling o.k…?

Bill…..I have never checked the length of my fence, and you got me curious with your question, so I went out and measured the Biesemeyer, and it's 42" long, and 2 1/2" tall….I wish it was a little taller….I too like a longer fence….It gives longer wood more surface to "butt up against" when feeding it through the blade…..!! I like it..!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, the rain was great, but we need more of it. Doing okay, I guess. Everything hurts, it's hard to breathe, so,normal for me.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A cool 24° this morning with a bit more snow overnight. About 3" in 24 hrs. Warmed up to 41° this afternoon.

Busy in the shop. Just have the finish sanding to do on the china hutch and get some glass cut for the doors. Then I can get some room in the shop. These 3 things are taking up too much floor space.


----------



## Firewood

It's currently 39°. Today wasn't too bad. I took a 4 mile walk this morning and it was pretty nice out, though it was quite clouded over. No rain so far. Maybe tonight.

Mark, those pieces look great. Well done as usual. I don't see your helper around anywhere in those shots. Was she at a union meeting today? LOL

Rick, I hope the shots work better than last time. I'd hate to see you have to go through another surgery or even the Radiofrequency Ablation. Keep us posted.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, those pieces look great. Well done as usual. I don t see your helper around anywhere in those shots. Was she at a union meeting today? LOL
> 
> - Firewood


Mike, She is on her other job for a few days keeping her folks in line.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, does it help with space in the shop if you build them sideways? I might have to try that. They look great. I really like the hutch.
Mike, I heard there was snow somewhere in WI.


----------



## Festus56

They use floor space. Less if they are upright I guess.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's 48° and rainy out this morning. It's supposed to get a little windy today and a colder too, down to 32° tonight.

I've been pretty busy trying to get ready for that dreaded season that is fast approaching. Lots of things to do before winter sets in. And, we've been babysitting a lot too. When were babysitting, I can't be in the shop for obvious reasons. I did manage to pick up a couple more planes at a recent estate sale.

*FF Bill*, you peaked my interest. I had to go measure my rip fence. It's an "Xacta" Fence and it measure 36". I guess I never gave it much thought before. I look at it this way, It takes more skill to use a shorter fence. LOL

*Festus*, that is a nice hutch. And the other furniture looks great too. That hutch is something my wife wants me to make for her. I just don't have the time. Someday maybe.

*WI Mike*, It looks like I missed out on the "troller".

*Dawson Bob*, I'm glad u finally got some rain. How long before the next time it happens?

*Rick*, I do hope those shots work for you. I can't imagine what you're going through with all that pain. Sorry for your misfortune.

Well guys, it's time for some action around here, so I've got to go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a brisk, cool morning as I rose for my coffee….I had to get up at 6:30 to get ready to head to town to the pain clinic for my 2nd round of injections….It was 39, with plenty of clabber and a threat of more rain lumming….No rain yet….but expected this afternoon….The high will be 46 with the same conditions…..!! The humidity is at 89%, and the winds are light and variable….!!

I got back about an hour ago, and I'm hurting now….I got a double whammy of deadner, and the injections were deeper, too….felt like he used a # 10 size needle….But he said it would hurt more….No activities, take meds, and use an ice pack for 20 on, and 1 hour off….Repeat all day and night….This time he went in a different area on my back….I go back for the 3rd set of iinjections on the 29th…..He still looking at the possibility of doing a Rhizotomy procedure…..All of this is trying to prevent another back surgery….Sure hope it works….

Mark…..The furniture you're building looks great….The pieces you posted are really rustic looking, and functional…..Will you put a finish on them, or what…? I can tell you've been scratchin' and gettin' it…..Nice….!!

I must say we have some good craftsman on our thread…. all you guys are top-notch…..

Mike…..Thanks for the well wishes on the back and shots….Hope the snow holds off for a while in your neck of the woods…..But get ready…..it's coming it sounds like….In fact, all you guys up North buckle down for the cold, bad weather…..It usually hits us down here in the South a bit later in the year…Usually, but who actually knows when…?

Don…..I hope this 2nd round works for me, too….Time will tell….I was cutting out some parts yesterday, and my back hurt so bad I had to quit after about an hour….This back trouble really sucks….

That's all I have for now….Time for some drugs and more coffee…...!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's a chilly 57° here in the cactus patch under partly cloudy skies, ... or is that partly clear?? 
Had a bit of rain the last couple of days totaling 2.6" for Saturday and Sunday.

I went out on the tractor and repaired some of the washouts on our unpaved roads … there is a large wash just outside of our subdivision that had an abandon car in the middle of the wash … " yep it don't look that deep, I can make it across". Famous last words.

*Mark* your cabinets really look great, and your attention to grain and knot placement is outstanding as evidenced in the highboy. You have a good eye.

*Don* if you keep buying planes you will have to put an addition on to the shop, you know, ... The Plane Room. Ya know that Bill Boeing has one …

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and above all else, please be well


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments guys.

Grumpy Mike here is a picture of the side. I bookmatched the sides and kept them lined up top to bottom. Looks better in person and will be great with the finish on.

Rick I do not have to finish them as it stands now. I just need to get the glass cut for the doors, do the finish sanding and mount the door and drawer pulls. The owner said he will do the finish himself when he gets them home.. Wants to make sure they match his decor of his house. He lives in Wyoming about 300 miles southwest of here.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh my Mark, like I said you have a good eye, that piece is incredible …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny, but partly cloudy, degrees here in San Diego today.

Mark, I stand in awe. Well, actually, I'm sitting, but let's not quibble over details. In any event, that's some truly fine work.

Don, we're expecting a healthy dose of rain the day after someday. Can't pin 'er down more than that.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, enjoy that rain when it possibly maybe comes.

Made another picture frame for a friend of Cindy who just became a doctor. This is for her diploma.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Looks like you guys are busy in your shops, as we were on page 3 of the post…...It's a good time to be in there….It was another crisp morning at 40 degrees, with lots of cloud cover, no rain yet, humidity at 83%, and a light wind….The high will be 57…..!! 
I feel pretty good this morning after getting the shots yesterday…I sat with ice on my back most of the day and night, and just took it easy….Prolly no shop time today, but I'm gonna try tomorrow…hopefully….

Mark….By not having to put a finish on those projects, that'll save you a ton of time and work…I like those kinds of jobs, but usually I have to do the finishing, cause the folks I do for projects for are old, and don't know how….But I figure that into the cost, so it all equals out….Like I said, they look really great…..If I had been building something like that, it would have taken me two+ months to complete…...

Bill…..Another stellar job on the frame…...Very nice…I like the accents around the Oak….Looks like Cherry…?

The "new doctor" will like it for her new diploma….I would…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Very nice picture frame Bill.

So far, only seen a few elk at a distance. Yesterday my buddy found a yearly calf elk the wolves had killed and been feasting on for a day or two. Last Friday saw a herd of about 50 all bunched up moving into the woods with a wolf harassing them. We spoke with a rancher about getting on his ground if we hit an elk and it runs onto his ground. We spend about half an hour cussing, discussing wolves, fish and game and the weather. He ended up offering to help us get crop damage tags for a cow if we don't fill ours. He's a bit tired of feeding over 300 elk over and above his livestock. So that was some really good news.


----------



## bandit571

54 degrees inside the house this morning….still can't get the gas forced air furnace to start….

Have been putting this to use..









Keeps the chill out…
The Boss needs to fill up the shelves..









She does seem with the Project…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 super sunny degrees here in San Diego today. There's a Santa Ana wind blowing, which raises the fire danger.

Fine, fine frame Bill. As for rain, I might probably enjoy whatever rain might fall someday in the unforeseeable future that might possibly be.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to 60° and sunny today, but a bit windy. Some gusts were over 30mph. It's going to get colder again tomorrow though.

Not much going on here in the shop. Just fiddling with my sister's chair arm they tried to fix with gorilla glue. It'll never look right, but I hope it will look better when I give it back to them

Bill, great work on the frame. It will look great with that diploma.

Rick, glad to hear your feeling a bit better. Take it slowly getting back in the shop.

Question - what is the most common size Baltic birch play you buy for your projects? Most of my projects haven't called for plywood much, but as I start working on more things that do, I want to pick up some various thicknesses when it's on sale. Thanks for your thoughts on this

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening guys,

Just jumped on here for a minute or two to check in…..Just watched "Star Wars…The Last Jedi"....Good movie..!!

bandit…..It looks like you got 'er done, and already put it to good use….Great job on the build…..It took a long time, but now you can sit back and enjoy your beautiful project….

Mike…..Regarding your question on plywoods and sizes…I try to keep 3-4 sheets of 3/4 for cabinets, 2-3 1/2" for drawers, and 2-3 sheets of 1/4" for backs….depends on what I'm building, but it may take more or less….I buy my Baltic birch at the lumber yard, and try to stay away from Chinese ply if I can help it….The lumber yard carries American made (I can't remember where it's made at…up North somewhere), but it's top notch stuff….


----------



## wajahat72786

Good morning everyone. weather is fine. thinking of moving to different place today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Really nice days lately. Had a forecast frost yesterday, but it didn't happen.
I use very little half inch plywood. I use 3/4 for sides and shelves and 1/4 for backs.
Cutting more walnut on the mill for a customer today. I'm guessing about 3 hours worth.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning is 43° and our low is 27. With that said, they are expecting a "hard" freeze tonight. But, we've had a couple of nights with frost already.

*WI Mike*, You propose a good question concerning birch plywood. First of all, I try not to buy or use plywood from Home Depot or other big box stores as it is usually 5 layers thick and 3/4" plywood is not actually 3/4" it's more like 5/8". Don't get me wrong, that plywood is good for some things like shop cabinets but, for good furniture cabinet stock, shop around to get the good quality stuff. Plywood I get is usually 7 layers or more thick and is closer to 3/4" thick as well. It may cost more, but in the long run, it's worth it. That's my 2 cents anyway.

*Bandit*, that's a nice "ice box" or fire place frame you have. That makes a nice entertainment center.

*FF Bill*, I sure would like to watch you cut up some of that walnut. How long do you let your wood dry before it's ready to sell?

*Rick*, Glad to hear your back is feeling better. I hope all that pain you're receiving will pay off. Say, I watched a show yesterday where a girl was murdered 14 years ago in Mountain View. Isn't that close to you. Do you remember that event?

Well, it's that time again. I need to go out and make some more mistakes in the wood shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It is a whopping 37° with a 15mph wind, making it feel like 26°. Humidity is 60%. Only going to mid 40's today. Yuk!

Thanks for the info on plywood. I should have been clearer on my question though. That I am looking for is the overall sheet size - Woodcraft and Rockler carry the typical sizes of Baltic birch. 60×60, 24×30, etc. I can get 4×8 sheets at a local lumber yard, but nut sure of it's origin or quality. It's gotta be better then anything from the big box stores in guessing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby this morning as far as the low goes….It was 43 here in the mountains, and mostly sunny…..Winds at 3 mphs, and the humidity is up there at 96%...…!! The high will be 68, so all in all, a nice day…No rain in the forecast for several days, but dew is falling practically ever morning…..!!

Welcome wajahat..…….Glad you could join us here on the weather thread….We've been doing this a long time now, and we have a good bunch of guys on here…We all like to know what the weather is doing in our neck of the woods….Come back anytime and give us your weather in your neck of the woods, also….!

Mike…..I think I would check with your local lumber yard about what ply they carry…...We only 2 up town, and they are about 15-20 miles from me….Like I said, it's made in the U.S.A., 7 layers of Baltic, and no voids….That's the problem you get when you buy Chinese ply….You pay a little more, but well worth it….So when I run out, (if I ever do), I try to stock up……!! Keeps you from having to run and gun for it…Several years ago I built a rack just to hold plywood sheets and cut-offs…Handy as a pocket on a shirt….!! I would think Rockler or Woodcraft would charge a fortune, and if you have it shipped, even higher….unless you have them close to you, which I don't….

Don…..Yes….Mt. View, Arkansas is about an hours drive from me…That's where I had my knees and hip replacements done….It's about 65 miles from here, but I don't recall the murder you were asking about…That was a long time ago, and I've slept a lot since then…..lol…

That's all I have for now…You guys stay warm…It's starting to get cold everywhere….!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain, of course, but it's a bit windy.

Bandit, that's really nice work.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## bandit571

50s around here, frost warnings every night. Somehow managed to get the Gas Forced air Furnace to start up….toasty 72 degrees IN the house, now.

Brought home 20bf of Oak…The Boss wants a new Microwave Cabinet….and was threatening to buy a Flat-Pack version….Blogs as I get things built….out of real wood….









Might even be fun…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's was a beautiful day milling some walnut, if a bit cold to start. We only hit 2 nails. I say only because I always hit nails when people bring walnut to the mill. Still it went well and the customer was very happy. Paid me more than I asked for. I like that.

Mike, I have only used the 60×60, but I know Menards carries 4×8 and will use that the next time I need it.

Don, right now I'm drying about a year per inch of thickness before I will sell. Ultimate goal is to build my solar kiln and sell when I dry stuff down to 8%. I will air dry first and move to the mill to finish.

Rick, I'm happy you're feeling better. As mike said, make sure to heal first so the shots can take full effect. I'm sure you know that, but sometimes we need encouragement to do what we know we should do.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you hombres,

Not too shabby this morning as far as the low goes…..It was 44 and clabbered over skies, giving way to partly sunny….The humidity was 80%, winds at 4 mph., and the high will get to 63….so they say….A threat of rain tomorrow, so we'll see what happens….

bandit…..Looks like the boss has got you lined out for another project….It's good to stay busy doing something you enjoy…..the joy of woodworking…..ahh….nothing like it….!!!!

Bill…..Glad to hear you made a few extra sheckles on the milling job…Nothing wrong with getting a nice tip, too….I was milling down some Walnut boards in the shop one time, and I cut a .22 bullet in half, so I kept that little piece for show…..I also have a Civil War ball that was in a slab of Oak from a tree that I figure was 300+ years old…maybe older….They make good conversation pieces…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and as cool or warm suits you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful day today. Chance of rain tomorrow.
Working on a mantel shelf and surround today. A little left to do before I paint. Gonna make crown mold out of some door casing I have. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## bandit571

Little bit got done, today….besides getting a Breathing Stress test done









parts for side one have been jointed, glued and clamped…let this set overnight…have side two's parts ready to joint and glue…tomorrow..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We have "the Blob" and it's been great. It could effect you in the lower 48. Warmest September on record. Only hand 3 very light frost so far. Very unusual

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/topstories/persistent-alaska-warmth-this-fall-has-brought-back-%e2%80%98the-blob%e2%80%99-if-it-lasts-it-could-mean-a-wild-winter-in-the-lower-48/ar-BBOzm4C?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walnut from yesterday. Nice slab and another with a .22 bullet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just checking in with you all. Bill, You still make me so damn jealous! Please quit being such a tease!

I have to buy any black walnut or beg it from my buddy. Count yourself blessed to have access to such wonderfull woods!!!

Tomorrow, is another buttcrack of dawn chasing elk for me. Honestly I don't care if I get one it's just nice to remember how worked up I use to get when I was younger. At my age I've come to realize that life is too very much like that old Rod Stewart tune," I wish I knew what I know now when I was Younger." Life is much fonder in hindsight!! Getting out there in the mountains watching the sunrises truly makes me appreciate the life God has allowed me to enjoy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

When I think about not being able to get into my shop to do what I want to do, I think of that old Rolling Stones tune…"I can't get no satisfaction".....!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like you're having quite the time cutting all that walnut. I have five walnut trees varying between 10" & 20" DBH that my mom wants gone and it's making me itch for a mill pretty bad. If I didn't have to buy a house I'd be shopping one up now. The contractor went in and knocked a bunch of trees on our lot that I specifically said I wanted to save so now I also have several decent sized pines that I need to do something with and a mill would be perfect.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to a butt load of rain as I went for my morning joe….It was / is raining hard, and a frog strangler..!!!

it was 48 for a low, so the temp wasn't too shabby…...Clabbered over heavily with hard rain, and it looks like it's set in for the day….Humidity is at 94%, and a 100% chance of rain (duh…it's here). The high is forecast to be 53…..down from 60 from the previous chance….

Bill…..Nice looking mantel and slab of Walnut….You're sure getting some beautiful wood when you cut and mill….Nice…!! Do you find many slugs in trees…? Seems like .22's are found quite often….!!

bandit…....Looks like you got a good start on that new project….it's always fun to do a new one….I miss being in the shop now…..Hopefully it won't be much longer….I hate sitting around…..!!

AG…...I've never heard of something like that called a blob…...I'm glad you posted that article…Now I know…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

In the mid 40's low with a high of low 60's today. Yesterdays high was 70 and tomorrow should be the same. Another few nice fall days in a row here. Put in a 12 hr. day yesterday hauling asphalt. Was one of those hurry up and wait days.

Tomorrow all the pine furniture gets picked up. Will gain my shop space back finally. The sawmill folks have a couple more orders that I will probably start on next week. Think one of them involves a big slab of maple.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 very sunny degrees here in San Diego today. RH is only 24 percent, so it's not bad.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. It's a bit rainy today, but not a toad strangler by far.
If it makes you feel any better, BBob, that was not my wood. I only got to cut it and then it left.
This is the second bullet I've cut in almost a year of cutting. I'm sure guys who cut more than I do hit many bullets in a year. Trees are like time capsules. I hit nails in almost every walnut tree I mill.

Yeti, don't wait too long with the pine. It gets full of bugs pretty quick.


----------



## BurlyBob

How you all doing. Well my hunting buddy stood me up this morning. I was up and ready to go at 5:30am. I sat up till close to 7am. I went back to bed and darn if he didn't call me around 7:30am. I went back to bed.
I'm pretty sure I won't fill my cow tag till December on a crop depredation tag.

So I spent the day sanding some glue ups for the toy box. Damn if I didn't screw up to belts on the drum sander. Looks like I should have read the instruction manual better. Seems I was starting the wrap from the wrong side. Hopefully I've got it figured out now. Then to top it off the conveyer belt table loosened up. So now I get to spend a couple of hours realigning the table to the drum. Sometimes it just don't pay to get out of bed.

Bill I'm still going to lust after all your black walnut.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Is a perfect 70° fall day here. Finally got an empty shop now. At least there is more room to move around after getting these heavy things loaded and on the way to their new home. Probably start on a new project for them next week. Have to haul asphalt again on Monday. Will be about a 5 mile round trip without much traffic this time.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was cold, wet and windy. We had wind advisories all day with gusts of 45mph and temps in the low 40's. It's down to 30° right now and will be mid 20's by morning.

Mark, those pieces look great. I'm sure the customer will be pleased with them.

Gotta go get rid of this headache. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Yes Mike he was very happy with them. We loaded everything his short bed pickup with a topper on it. Was a jigsaw puzzle for sure. I would have bet against it before we started. He is going to need a few folks to help him unload. The heavyweight 5 drawer dresser weighs 198 lbs. at 54" tall, 42" wide and 30" deep. At least the china hutch is 2 pieces so it is way easier to move.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm getting on kinda late, cause I've been fighting a very bad back ache all day…..It was kind of chilly at coffee time this a.m…..It was 38 (but I don't believe it was that cold) and pretty breezy…..The high got to 70, and warmed up quick…Right now it's 49….I grabbed a big mug of joe, and headed to the shop to try to get a little something done…I milled some Oak down to 1/2"....My wife wanted a small shallow tray that she could scoot along when working on her quilt….It's 6" wide, 10" long, and has 3/4" high sides and ends so she can put her sewing tools in it, like scissors, needles, thread, etc….She hand stitches her quilts, so now she can keep all her tools "wrangled" up, and don't loose them…..or have them slide off the quilt….After I got the wood cut to size, I used a card scraper to clean it up….That's what did it….!! I had to quit and come in and take some meds….and lay down…I thought my back was going to break….It has eased up somewhat now, but I honestly think these shots are doing absolutely no good…..I'm so disgusted….I was only in the shop for a couple of hours….That bending over gets to me….I may just have to give up my shop if it doesn't get better….I get so tired of just sitting around….!! Ok…..I've ranted enough…Sorry….I had to get that out of my system….!!!

BurlyBob…Sure hope you spot an elk and can get a kill….Sounds like you partner caved in on you by not showing up on time…..Then to have trouble with your drum sander….Hope you got it fixed….!!

Mark…..I'll bet you're glad to have them projects done and gone….I can see where they would take up a lot of shop space….Sounded like a tight fit getting them in the truck…I can see that….!! At least you made a few shekles from the job….well done…!!

Mike…..Hope you get rid of that headache….I hate them things….A headache just nags at you and throbs…!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Today is the last day of my elk hunting. The very short 8 day season closes tonight. Yesterday during our hike we saw a few track, a few mule deer and a couple of Mountain Goats. Both the goats were billies and a long way off above the tree line. They looked more like snow patches till I got the binos on them and could see the legs.

Sort of figured out the drum sander yesterday afternoon. I really need to find a good brand of brushes for varnishing. I tried a Wooster and am not sure it's the answer I was looking for. Anybody got any ideas? Looking for some thing soft to give a smooth finish.

T


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick, I really hope you can get your back fixed. Sounds like you're pretty miserable.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. It was a frosty 28 this am. Had to scrape my windows to leave work. It's all the way up to 29 now. Gonna be 56 and sunny today. Better go turn on the shop heat if I wanna work out there.

Rick, I sure hope they get you fixed up one way or another.

BBob, I pretty much only use foam brushes for poly anymore. It leaves no brush strokes and I can either put in a bag for subsequent coats or just throw away when done.


----------



## bandit571

45 and sunny outside….might even hit 50, today…..got to have a Squaw Winter, before you can have an Indian Summer…..

Getting very close to some assembly work on the Project….

BBob: ever try Purdy brushes?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

37° out this morning and clear. Should get to the low 60's later. Headed out to haul asphalt agin this morning.


----------



## Bonka

It has cooled down in Orange Park, Fl. +51 RH 65%.
Some of you may recall my woes with my Snapper self propelled lawn mower, The front wheels got wobbly and they were $32 a pop. Then the self propelled was not as it should be. The dealer wanted $250 to fix it. I set it out to the curb and called Pedro and he took it out of my life.
Does anyone know much about goats?


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Monday? About says it all…

Sunday Follies?









Case was assembled…top trimmed a bit..









Needs the back, face frame, doors and a drawer made…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Belated Good Morning from desert southwest!

South East Phoenix valley started out early morning mostly cloudy, with low altitude dark gray clouds overhead, as we had rain last night. As sun raised higher in horizon had some wild looking clouds with dark gray bottoms and colorful purple & orange cloud tops pushing across sky. Temp was 68F, 70%RH.

By 8am is was only partly cloudy with higher cloud ceiling. Was already 70F, and heading for 85F if you believe experts. Looking like a nice day, except for the extra humidity. Typical fall weather. 

Been awhile since I had time for wood working. Hoping that I sneak some shop time in this week. 

Stay safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

32 and finally a bit of snow on the mountain tops.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nothing but sunshine today. Well my elk season ended yesterday and they were all very healthy when I left the woods. The only elk I brought home was stuck to the bottom of my boot. I was checking to see how old it was, seems it was a lot fresher than it looked. Almost slipped and landed on my kiester. At we have an agreement with a rancher for a couple of crop damage tags.

Went to the Snake River to run some Stabil through the boat motor. Water was so cold the bass were deep and really sluggish. A few half hearted bites. So in a week or so the boat gets pushed into the back of the garage and I lose a 3rd of my work area till spring. Until I get caught up in the shop fishing and hunting are on the back burner.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a bit frosty this morning but warmed up to 64°. Should be warmer tomorrow and Wed.

Jerry I guess they don't make the Snappers like they used to. Had several when I had a lawn care service and they were still problem free when I sold out after 4 years of use. Back in the 80's they were way better than any of their competitors.

Plans got changed. Asphalt will be tomorrow. Helped install a couple monster fireplace mantels today then came home raked leaves, mowed the lawn and puttered in the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. Turned out to be a nice day here. It got up to 64° and sunny skies. Not much shop time as we are getting ready to go on a cruise, so just getting little things done around the house. Took Deb for a walk at a local nature center. The hills we're a challenge for her new hips, but she's getting better and better.

AlaskaGuy, that is some view you have up there. It's just a tad too north for my blood though.

BBob, sorry you didn't get the elk you wanted. Be sure not to drag the one you didn't want into the house.

Bandit, nice little cabinet you got going there. Can't wait to see it when it's finished.

Jerry, I loved my snapper mower. It must have been 15 years old when I hauled it up to my son's house last year. I sure cut a lot of grass with that mower.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

For those that think they need a huge shop, to do any work..









What you see, is what I got….Back is now on the case,,,may get the face frame on tomorrow…

Perfect weather outside, today….figures…spent most of it IN the shop….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A huge shop is nice when it's -20 degrees, snowing like hell, two vehicles are in the shop and you can still do some woodworking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alaska guy, I'd sure like to see that view every morning and evening.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a clear blue sky beckoning me to come outside and play, but it's got to warm up first here in Mid-Michigan. It's 43° with a high expect to reach 49°.

I'd love to go out in my shop and do some work, but it's too darn cold without a heater. The heater project got put on hold due to the cost factor. I found out it will cost more to heat the darn shop with LP than it will be to heat with NG. So, I've got a guy coming today to take my LP heater away and put in a NG heater instead. The nice thing about insulating the shop is it stays warm when it's warm but, it stays cold when it's cold too. It's bad when I have to put the doors up to get warm.

*Alaska Guy*, I love the picture you posted. What a nice peaceful feeling it sends. I like the deck on the back of the house overlooking the mountains. I can just picture me having a nice hot cup of coffee sitting on that deck in the summer mornings.

*Burly Bob*, I use those same poly foam brushes as FF Bill does. I look for them at estate sales and when I'm done with them, I just throw them away.

Well guys, I've got tons of things to do before my heater guy shows up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's 72°, cloudy with a chance of rain today. I was up and had my first cup about an hour before the sun came peeking over the mountains to the east, couldn't sleep for squat last night so I got up and I'll be grumpy all day, so give me my space …
Been working on the card file cabinet… (If your interested it is inspired by the one in Woodsmith #229) and was putting the edging on the top and as I went to put the last piece on and Oh Crap!I noticed that the side piece was about a 16th to long, and of course it's all glued up and sat over night … now I gotta figger how to trim a miter that's glued on the plywood … stupid error, but it was late and I was tired and my feet hurt and no one brought me coffee and … well you get the idea …

Alaska guy, I remember about 50 years ago I was in Alaska, and there were a kagillion bugs trying to bite me, then we went back in December, ... no bugs, but you froze your mustache in 6 minutes … I really like the warmer weather, but you have some no where else in the world scenery …

Everyone be safe in what you do and please be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow to match AlaskaGuy, and none in sight.

AlaskaGuy, that's some truly nice scenery. Not enough to make me leave San Diego, but really nice.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow to match AlaskaGuy, and none in sight.
> 
> AlaskaGuy, that s some truly nice scenery. Not enough to make me leave San Diego, but really nice.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Been to San Diego many times. I was born and raised in Northern Calif until I went into the service. Lived in Anaheim for a year at one point. Great weather there. Just a few to many people for me.


----------



## bandit571

50s and lots of sun, today…..bit of a breeze…
After lunch, today….face frame was installed on the case..









Plugs were made to fill all the counter-bored holes..









Installed..









And trimmed flush..









And a start on the drawer front..









Waiting on glue to dry, before anything else can be done….


----------



## Farrout

Still in the 80's in Tampa. We are dipping into the high 60's at night.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

It is in the 50's here in Grand Rapids and sunny. Gas is at $2.65 but is supposed to up tonight.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Rain most of the night and still raining this morning. 38 degrees.

My neighbor took the photo a couple of days age a couple miles from my house.








</a>


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A decent 64° day here with sunshine. Down in the mid 40's at night. Should be up to 70° tomorrow they say. Going to cool down by the weekend with a chance of rain for several days early week. Guess maybe we are getting whatever is left after Alaska Guy gets his share.


----------



## Bonka

That is a great landscape shot.


----------



## Firewood

Wow, that is an awesome photo. I made that my background on my phone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Hope I didn't mess up posting that Photo. Jeff posted that to our neighborhood hood closed Facebook group. I didn't notice the all rights reserved until after I posted it. I'm going to check as see if it's OK or not.


----------



## Firewood

Yep. I saw that. I have not shared it and will remove from my phone. Don't want you to get in hot water with him.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I got an answer about the photo.

As a photographer, that means that the image is copywritten. It's still ok to share as long as he's given credit and no one tries to make it their own.


----------



## BurlyBob

That is an amazing photo. No wonder he wants to keep the rights to it.

Brother will I be glad when I get a few days to myself and get stuff done! Unbelievable as it may seem, for some weird reason I seem to be in demand. Well maybe just my usefulness. I find it odd as I'm not the most personable guy around. I tend to offend most folks without a lot of effort. It's just in my nature.

Hey Don, I couldn't help myself today. I bought another hand plane, a Stanley 60 1/2. That makes a total of 53 or 54. I'm thinking I may have a problem, but in a good way.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> That is an amazing photo. No wonder he wants to keep the rights to it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Jeff is a professional photographer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cool frosty morning here in Mid-Michigan. The frost is still on the truck and the grass. The temp is 35 with clear sky's. The high for today is 46. Not very balmy weather but lots of sunshine though. I want to cut my grass one more time before winter sets in.

Hey, I gotta give a shout out and welcome to* Farrout* from Tampa, Florida and *Jim Jakosh* from Grand Rapids, Michigan. Welcome aboard our little weather bug. We all hope you stick around to meet the guys.

*Burly Bob*, I thought you were done buying planes. I can't stop either, it's a "good" sickness. I have no idea how many I have. I guess I should go out and count them. In fact, I've got to cut out some of my extra stuff I've got. I've got a plane coming in from Ohio someday if he ever gets around to sending it.

*Alaska Guy*, I echo the others, that is a nice scenic picture of Alaska. From your deck on your house, can you see Moose and other fury critters from there?

*Bandit*, I like your shop. It's got that homey feel to it.

*Rick*, I hope you're doing OK. We haven't heard from you lately. I hope your back isn't giving you a lot of pain. I hope you get well friend.

*FF Bill*, I seen where you posted some of your lumber on FB. You're becoming a lumber baron. LOL

Well guys, it's that time of day where I bid you good tidings. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is a cool picture Alaska Guy. I sure could handle seeing things like that everyday.

Another nice day here. Should get near 70° later. Ready to start on a couple more orders for the sawmill. Have a coffee table and 2 night stands to do this time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

19 posts. I guess I missed a day. Frosty morning, but it got up to about 60 this afternoon.
Don, I just spent 2 hours moving that whole stack of white oak. I cut that for a guy and he no showed. Really made me mad. Now I'm trying to sell it. From now on, custom orders will require half of the money up front.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Starting to get chilly in western SC, it was 49° this morning waiting for the bus but it should get to the mid 60's later today. Tomorrow's high is just under 50° and rain is at 100% as of now, oddly the low is still over 40° so we're looking at a pretty narrow temperature band throughout the day. The high is back up over 60° for the rest of the weekend so at least we'll be easing into the cold weather this fall without a sudden and permanent drop for several months like I was used to back in the mistake on the lake.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. it's currently 34, clear, calm with humidity at 100%. Just killing time until I can check in for our morning flights. Tomorrow we leave for our cruise. Weather here will be in the 50's while we are gone and it looks like it could be snowing by the time we get back. Go figure. I'll see you guys in a week or so after we get back. Sharpen your chisels this week.

Have a good week and stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler this morning, headed to the mid 60's and a tad cloudy.

Mike hope you enjoy your cruise.

Don, about the plane I bought. I just couldn't help myself!

Hopefully today I can finally get some shop time and get some things done. It's looking pretty certain that I won't have the toy box done for grandsons birthday. Guess he'll get it for Christmas.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Cool and cloudy today with the threat of rain. That's the theme for the weekend too.
Mike, enjoy the cruise. I know I'll never enjoy another, even if I go on one. I hope you get the snow you were hoping for. You were hoping for snow weren't you?

I sold the last piece of equipment this morning from the large lot I bought. I had to put about $60 into the saw, but I got more than I planned so I'm happy. I came out really well on the whole deal and have my new jointer on top of it all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's 9:45 in the morning, the house keeper just left and it's a beautiful 70° day with the sun shining and a gentle breeze. Man what else could you ask for? 
I gave the house keeper a piece that I had made, it was in the shop, and as she walked into the shop she said "Oh, no,no,no I not clean this" ... Yep I gotta admit my shop does need a good cleaning day, but I've been working out there allot lately.
And speaking of working in the shop, I finally got all the drawers glued up and installed in the card file cabinet and adjusted, I gotta admit they look pretty good.
Took a road trip to Rockler yesterday, and left several Ben Franklins there, but I got allot of stuff I've been needing and one of the roll around stands that lets one person load 4X8 sheet goods on to the table saw … as I get older it just hurts more wrestling those heavy sheets around … 
Well off I go to the shop to assemble the stand and to do some serious cleaning, but it was so fun making that mess.

Ya'll be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a very good chance of darkness later on.

Mike, enjoy your cruise.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

About 65° and mostly sunny today. Nice tomorrow but cloudy then cool off for a few days.

Enjoy the cruise Mike. Hope the weather cooperates and you can enjoy the scenery.

Grumpy Mike, Hard to keep a shop spotless when you are working in it. Even with the dust collector and sweeping up a few times a day mine still needs a good cleaning every few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Damp ion WW lately, about 60 I guess. I kinda got side tracked. Time flies when you are having fun, eh?

That is a fantastic shot Alaskaguy. Glad I made it back and didn't miss it ;-)

Bandit, I like your shop too. Looks about right to me.

Duh Boyz were here last weekend. A granddaughter bailed out at the last minute. Nice Day on Friday. We did 4 miles in the corn maze. Good thing we didn't get lost!

My bride found an out of print book published in 1847 about individuals who settled Kentucky and Ohio between 1750 and 1795. She got it because a grandson's outlaw side of the family is mentioned in it. Unbelievable what they went through. One of our grandson's great granduncles was taken by indians at the age of 3 and raised by them. He was in a battle at age 19 where his dad was killed by the indians. Later he was killed in a battle where a brother was on the side of the settlers.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. May get warmer later. Pretty sure it'll get cooler after that.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's in the 80°s here in the cactus patch with clear blue skies and a gentle breeze that has the flag fluttering at about 45°… 
Yesterday was one of those days when I should have stayed in bed … I decided it was time to clean the shop, so with a 5 hour energy under my belt I took on the task … About 45 mins into the task the shop vac sputtered, then started again and then quit … so I pulled off the plastic cover held in place by 16 screws and tested the line cord, switch, and the wires to the motor, and that,s when I saw it … The braid that goes to one of the brushes had separated from the spade clip … Out cones the very seldom used solder gun and with a quick solder job it's time to re assemble the whole mess …But, did that washer go here or was it on this side? did the impeller go in with this side up?
Well I got it back together, it runs quieter than before and it still sucks, so by some magical quirk I made it better.
Well now back to the cleanup project … I gotta move the cut off cabinet over there so that I can clean that area right?
Well that is when the caster on one corner buckled (the #10 mounting wood screws pulled loose) and the heavily loaded cart decided it would not move another inch … With pry bars and a furniture moving dolly I get the thing to where I can move it … but now I have to unload it so that I can turn it over to fix the casters … Now, let me tell you how many cut-offs you can accumulate in five short years … 
Well after all of that it's 7: 30 PM and I'm hungry and call it a day … I will pick up all of the cut-offs and reload the repaired cart tomorrow … Oh yes, I replaced the #10 screws with 1/4" lag bolts.
Some days there is just no forgiveness.

Please be safe in what you do, and please be well


----------



## bandit571

Nasty, ugly day outside…all day….so, I spent almost the entire day IN the shop…..paying the price, now..
But..
.








We getting there…









Even the doors have been built! May just get this done…before Turkey Day?

Any temps BELOW 50 degrees should be banned…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and wet this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The misty rain has fallen all day yesterday and last night and there is more rain coming in from the west today. The temp is 39 bone chilling degrees and the high for today will be 44°. I don't have a heater in the shop yet so, working in the shop is out of the question.

I've had a fire in the fireplace the last few days and I can tell you one thing, I was a better firefighter than I am a fire builder. I sure have lots of trouble starting and keeping my fire going in my fireplace. It's up and down every 30 minutes or so moving logs around so I can get a better flame. I'll get it eventually.

Well, I think I should at least go out and try to do something in my cold shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I thought I'd better check in since I haven't been on in several days….Just haven't had much news at all to tell, as it's the same old same old in my neck of the woods…..The temps have been running about the same each day…..cool mornings and mild afternoons and evenings…..! The low temp this morning was 42 and sunny, with a high today near 72…..Humidity is 87%, no rain in sight, and 3 mph winds….We had some really high winds a couple of days ago, and it blew limbs all over my acre…that'll make good kindling for the fireplace…..!!!

I go in the morning to get my 3rd round of injections in my back. They really aren't doing much good. They seem to last about 2-3 days, then the same old hurting comes back to haunt me….!! But…..I have been getting in some shop time the last few days….I'm building my son a "Frankenstation" drill / charging station like mine (mine is in my projects page)….He saw it the last time they were here in July, and said he wanted one for his small shop, so that'll be his Xmas gift….My d-I-l wants a "pizza paddle out of Walnut and Maple, so that'll be her Xmas gift…..Got to have them done by Thanksgiving as they are coming then, cause we are going to Texas, and them to Florida….I work on them for a couple of hours, then have to quit and rest my old wore out body….I get tired of sitting on an ice pack or a heating pad…..!!! But I ain't quitting, and I ain't giving up….
I have been keeping up with all the post on our thread, so I'm still here…..lol..!! I'm going to close this up and head to the shop, so you guys stay warm, and be safe in your shops….!! It's getting cold now….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like the rain is finally going to hit us for the next few days. Just about time to put my boat in the garage for the winter. I took it out the other day and didn't hurt the bass population one bit. Seems my hardly used fish finder is going to be replaced. It's showing me I'm fishing in Florida with a 200 foot+ depth. I checked with Hummingbird and they have a list of units that can't be repaired for whatever reasons. Yup, mine's on it.

So I've got 3 different projects going and I'm not having fun with 2 of them. I've got to get them done, but I hate to even look at them, let alone work on them. Doing so is a testing my commitment and drive. Like my neighbor says, I bury myself in these things and struggle to get out of them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and as warm or cool as you like.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool fall day here. 50° and bright sunshine today. May pick up the last of the leaves in a bit as it may get some showers again tomorrow.

Hope you can find something that lasts more than a few days Rick. Not fun dealing with that hurting stuff.

Back to playing in the shop. Have a couple end tables to finish today so I can spray them tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

First snow of the year. About 30 degrees.


----------



## Festus56

Good pictures AG. That looks like a long way to get to the shop if the snow gets deep.


----------



## Rick Dennington

That is some purdy scenery there, AG…..I like open spaces like that where you don't have a neighbor crowding you….if that snow gets ass deep to a moose, you're gonna have a time getting to your shop…..


----------



## bandit571

Rainy, wet, nasty here…..there is a creek in the Dungeon…again









Even had a hail storm come through the area…nickel sized. Had a puddle near my work area in the shop









hid out in the shop for most of the afternoon….









Have since added a coat of "Weathered Oak" stain….later I'll get the Amber shellac applied…
Is it Spring, yet?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good pictures AG. That looks like a long way to get to the shop if the snow gets deep.
> 
> - Festus56


I just send the wife ahead of me with the 24'' wide hand pushed snow plow.










If things get too bad I'll fire up the snow blower


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










MORE THAT ONE WAY TO SKIN A CAT


----------



## Festus56

LOL !! Looks like you have the snow removal covered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's a chilly 34 this morn, but it's going to 70 today. Rain later this week.
Cutting some white oak on the mill today, but I gotta go get some more gas for the mill and diesel for the tractor.
Have fun with the snow AG, but don't get get frost on your buns.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a chilly 41° this morning here in Mid-Michigan. But, it's supposed to top off at 50° today. I'll take what warmth I can get.

I have to tell you guys that I'm getting depressed lately. It's not the weather, it's the political climate in our country. It used to be once upon a time that you could pick your candidate of choice by their attributes. But, now days, they seem to be chosen by other means. I'm getting quite disgusted with people lately. I know were not supposed to discuss political views on this site and I'm not. I appreciate everyone's opinion on their candidate. And I encourage people to go out and vote your conscious. I read on FB the other day that someone posted a comment that if a certain party was voted in, that party was gonna "slaughter tens of thousands of people". What kind of crap is that? I'm just sick of the what the politics has become in our country.

Sorry for spouting off like that. I promise I won't do that again. I guess I thought you guys would understand.

I need to go have another coffee and go to my shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 45° maybe rainy day here. Was supposed to haul asphalt this morning but that is on hold now. Should be a good day to play in the shop.


----------



## Bonka

NE FL + 76d RH 76%.
Ditto Artsy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a chilly morning at around 6:30 when I rose for my first cup….Still dark here in the mountains then, so I sat and watched the sun rise around 7:00….I was up early cause I had to go for my 3rd round of shots by 8:30….It was 41 then with plenty of sun, and very foggy as the wind was very still….Finally made it back home, and after we left the doctor's office, drove to the court house where my wife could early vote….I don't vote…!! Right now it's 53, and heading for a high of 68 with rain moving in the next few days…..!!

I had a nerve block done this morning, and I got 8 shots, so I'm hoping this is going to hold till I go back in November for a possible Rhizotomony…..This is to keep me from having back surgery if at all possible…..

bandit…..Moving right along on that project, but you sure make a lot of dust and chips….No dust collector..?

Alaska guy…..Those are some funny pictures you posted…I laughed my butt off at the second one….)

Bill…. Looks like our weather is running pretty clos together, as usual….Fuel up and crank up that mill..!!

Don….I found no political statement in your post….You just needed to vent a little, as we all do sometimes…and I think we all understand where you're coming from….!!

Jerry…..Sounds like it may be cooling off down in your neck of the woods….Florida is usual hot, even now…!

That's all I have for now, so I better get an ice pack on my back and sit a spell…..!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's a nice cool 71° under mostly cloudy skies out here in the cactus patch, yep that's how winter hits us … yeah, I'm bragging.

Don … In my neck of the woods we pick the lessor of the evils and cast our vote, they are all crooks and liars.

Bandit … Holy cow, that is quite a hand saw collection in the background … and a very nice cabinet indeed.

Alaska guy … you made my day there pal, I really laughed at the snow plow pictures. the Senior Citizen plow was my favorite.

Rick … Here's hopin' and prayin' that the back gets better or numb.

Y'all be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Halloween is Wednesday. Always buy candy, but never get any kids. I always gain weight this time of year. I'm beginning to think that there's a connection.

Don, I think many of us feel the same way. What happened to our country?

Stay safe, dry and a suitable temperature.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday….wake me up when either Tuesday gets here….or..Spring…

No dust collector for the shop….no room. How do you hook one up to a hand plane, anyway..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It didn't quit. Still coming down. 13 inches this morning and still coming down. The biggest problem is we haven't had any cold weather and the ground is very soft. Makes snow plowing difficult. Had I known I would have put the vehicles in the shop.








</a>


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love it Alaska guy!

It got up to near 70° today.

Hello peeps. I started the day with working on my camper water heater. It didn't work the last time out and we need it next weekend. I turned it on and dad and I started to test the electric parts to see where the failure was. I heard it making some ticking noises, so I put my ear down there to see if it was working. I can hear gurgling when I turn it on normally. Well, the ticking sound was a ticking time bomb. With my ear right up to the heating element the thing blew up. Sparks hit my face and it was very loud in my ear. My ear still bothers me and that was 10 hours ago. Cindy says I will be fine after a few days.

Then it was sawmill operation time. It was kind of a debacle with rotten logs and red oak that he wanted to be white oak. I ended up trading him my white oak logs for his red oak. He wanted 5×5's, but then when he realized how heavy they were, he changed his mind to 4×4. At the end he bought 12 of my 2×6×10's that the other guy didn't pick up.

Then this evening a guy came to pick up his slabs that I've been drying for him. He also bought some walnut hand rails that I had too. In the end it was a good day. I did manage to repair the water heater after the explosion.

All I get on tv commercials is negative, so I am just voting for I think is the least negative. I get it Don.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning at 45 degrees waiting for the school bus. Warmed to near 70 so I can't complain, should be mid-70's for Halloween so the kiddos will appreciate that.

Bill, glad the water heater didn't get you too bad, I've been in industrial environments most of my working life and though I can't pin point exactly when it happened over the course of a week ~5 years ago the sound just turned off in my left ear. I'm only left with tinnitus and I can occasionally hear loud, low pitched noise in that ear. My right ear still works fine thankfully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm surprised I didn't have any tinnitus. I called Cindy the ear doctor as soon as it happened.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's shaping up to be a nice morning here in Mid-Michigan. We have some partly cloudy sky's with some rain moving in later today. Yesterday was quite nice but, I couldn't stay home to enjoy it though, I had a lot of honey-do running to do. The temp today is 40 warming up to 56.

Sorry for the ranting yesterday guys, It's just that I'm getting my fill of bullcrap on TV and from some of my friends. I just can't believe what I'm hearing now days.

Anyway, yesterday my DIL called me to let me know someone had given her a truck load of wood she could burn. But, she told me that some of that wood looked to good to burn so she wanted to know if I wanted it. It turned out to be some bits and parts but all in all, it was some pretty good stuff. I'll put it to good use as soon as I find a place to store it in the mean time.

*FF Bill*, sorry for your mishap with the heater. I'm glad you're okay.

*AK Guy*, I'd like to go to Alaska to see the views but, I'll wait until it's not snowing. I can't believe how much of that white stuff you got. WoW!

*Rick*, I really hope your back gets better. I feel your pain.

Well, I need to get out of here and get something done before the rain moves in today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

After a very warm Oct. it looks like we are getting back more normal temperatures. 10 degrees this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and whatever temperature is best for you.


----------



## bandit571

60s today…maybe some rain coming in….

back is a bit sore, today..









But this is upstairs…and loaded up…









Takes up about half the space the old cabinet did..









The Boss is already filling it up…









Now posted as a Project…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The day after.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a very nice day here in the mountains, except for the high winds blowing all day…It was a warm start to the dat…it was 54 at coffee time, with bright sun, winds gusting at 20-30 mph The humidity was 67%, and still is at this writing….The winds finally laid down around 5:00 or so, so at least it ain't howling now….The high got to nearly 80, so rather warm….50-100% chance of rain maybe late tonight and all day tomorrow…..!!

I worked in the shop on my project most of the day…My back didn't hardly bother me at all, and got a fair bit done on it…..But I closed up shop around 3:30 to come in and rest my old bod, and take a nap….Maybe those nerve block shots are gonna work…..(?)...We'll shall see…..!

Bill…..Sure hope your hearing is o.k. That could have been a serious situation…Glad you weren't hurt too, pal…When are you coming back down to B.S. to fish again…? According to my fishing buds, the bite has picked up. I'm hoping I can get out in my boat fairly soon….It needs to be ran…Been sitting too long….I don't like that..

Don….Hang in there pal, everything's gonna be alright…..No worries….It'll soon be over before long…!!! I appreciate the well-wishes….The worm has got to turn one way or another….!

bandit….Another excellent project you turned out….I saw your project post and commented on it, and thanks for posting here and there….!! Now the "Boss" may come up with another before too long….Keep you busy…!!

Alaska Guy…Looks like you put the ole' snow plow to work…My ex-b-I-l put a snow plough on his truck and hired it out to clear snow around his area….He lived up in Ohio around Springfield….That was years ago, and he's dead now…..!!!

That's about all I have for now….Time for a big bowl of goulash and Jalapeno cornbread….Um Um..Yummy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Alaska Guy…Looks like you put the ole snow plow to work…My ex-b-I-l put a snow plough on his truck and hired it out to clear snow around his area….He lived up in Ohio around Springfield….That was years ago, and he s dead now…..!!!

That s about all I have for now….Time for a big bowl of goulash and Jalapeno cornbread….Um Um..Yummy.

- Rick Dennington
[/QUOTE]

Yeah, had to bring out the plow truck. 15 inches is bit much for the wife with the push-along plow and the snow blower.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice sunny 50° day here. Spent most of the day working on a memorial plaque for a friend here. Was a satisfying day as the grieving family was real appreciative of the finished project.

AG that is like a postcard picture. Great scenery for sure.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The official snow fall is in. I win. I live one Hiland Rd. Quite a range of amount of snowfall in the area


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's quite a range. Was there rain anywhereinstead of snow?


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, your a pretty lucky guy. I'm hoping for a lot of that white stuff here again.

Rick it's good to here your back is feeling better. Don't over do it though.

Bill is the ear any better?

I'm trying to handle three projects at the same time. Putting together several of those birch pencil holders, a 6 of those segmented bowls and a toy box. Pretty sure I can pencil holders out of the way by Friday. I'm having a devil of a time gluing the bowl sides to bases. I'm going to try some hide glue next. Problem is squeeze out and clamps shifting the bowls around. Figure I'm just going to sit them on the base and weight them down. I've got to get a few to the lady at the gallery pretty quick. The grandson's toy box won't happen till Christmas. No way I can get it done by the 10th. Something always pops up to keep me out of the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasing temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Hello from San Juan everyone. Like the postcard says, The weather is here, wish you were beautiful. It looks like I have some reading to catch up on when I get back.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Rain all day here….50s-60s….UGLY day outside….unless you happen to have web feet…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A cool 38° and partly cloudy day here.. Feels nice out without any breeze.

Pretty cool picture. Looks like you are enjoying the cruise.

AG are the different snowfall depths due to elevation?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill is the ear any better?
> 
> - BurlyBob


What did you say?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually it's fine today Bob. Thanks for asking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty scene Mike, but I would prefer the snow in Alaska.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Rain! Rain! Rain!.....It started in wee hours of the night (or late morning), and has rained all day…At times it came down hard, then let up, then start again….At this posting, it's raining good, and will rain for the next 2-3 days…..It was 54 at java time, no sun, very little wind, and the humidity was 100%....naturally…!! The high was the same…54 degrees now…...

I went to the shop after grabbing a cup, and I got the back cut out for the "Frankenstation # 2…. I put a coat of finish on each side, and been letting it dry before the next coat in the morning…I still need to put a finish on the whole station, but that's a piece of cake….I also need to mill up some walnut and maple for the next projects and get it ready to lay out….these will be the pizza paddles w/ handles, or cutting boards…..whichever..!!

AG…..What happened to the picture of the moose down by the creek you posted…? The one your neighbor took.I was going to show it to the wife, and it was gone…..Just curious….Looks like the plow truck took care of the snow…..it's hard to believe you've already got 17" here in October….!! Seems extreme…..

BurlyBob….I have felt pretty good the last couple of days….Didn't push it too much, I hope….!! I still have a little twinge in my back, but nothing serious at this time….!

Bill….Hope your hearing is o.k. I'd say that was quite scary…!! Good thing you called your "family" doctor…!!

Mike….That's a mighty purdy scene you posted of San Juan…Just be careful down in that foreign country….Watch your back….!! More over, hope you and the wife are having fun and getting to see some Purdy scenery….

bandit…..I like how you post your projects step by step as you build one…That's the way I like to see them done…Lets you follow along to see the results in different stages….!!

Mark…. Have you had any snow up your way yet…?

That's all I have for now…supper time, so I'll sign off for the night…..Later, y'all….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

You keep healing up Rick.

I had an other psychotic episode today. Whilst using the lawn mower to pick up leaves I pushed it thru the weeping branches of our birch trees. I got a crap load of leaves and dribbly seed pods down the back of my neck.
That was it! I grabbed the loppers and went to town on those things. Now there isn't a branch hanging lower than 6 1/2' from the ground. No more stuff in my way or down my neck! If I had know how messy those trees were going to be I never have planted them.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> That's quite a range. Was there rain anywhereinstead of snow?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not that I know of.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is wet in WW, about an inch in the last couple days and more to come, about 60 and snow in the mountains.

AG, looks like long john and snowshoe season for you! ;-)

Bill, What blew up in the water heater? Hope you hearing comes back, being nearly deaf is the pits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where the wires connected to the end of the heating element blew off. When I took the element out, there was was a little hole in it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 42° morning. A chance of rain for the next couple days here.

Rick the only snow we have had this year was 3" overnight about a month ago. Up in the higher elevations they have got quite a bit.

Time to get something done today.


----------



## bandit571

Still raining around the Highest Point in Ohio….maybe Saturday before the monsoon quits…..have to go out shopping for a van. Will see one this weekend, and see about a deal….

Bench has been cleared off, flattened, and a coat of shellac laid down..









Still have to "pull inventory" on what lumber is left in the shop….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Still raining here, and good….! It rained all night, and at coffee time, it had quit for a bit as I went to the shop, but started up again after I got in there, and pouring down now…! It was 39 when I rose, with plenty of clabber, very little wind, and the humidity is at 98% now….!! The high will only get to 47….maybe…..!! More rain forecasted for tomorrow, then a break, then rain again on Sunday and Monday….!! 
I got a coat of finish on the body of the drill / charging station, and letting it dry now….The back is ready to put on when the stand is dry….!! Once it's on, I'll put one more coat on everything, let it be drying, and move on to the next project….!! My finish is a concoction I made up a few years back…..BLO, tung oil, and mineral spirits…depending on the project, I might add some poly in with it….!!


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek is now running through the shop, again…

May try to rehab a "junker" plane….and do a write up as a "How To" IF there is any interest around these parts…

1960 Defiance #4..Whale Tail. Will see IF I can get to work like a "normal" Stanley plane….









Did a test drive, to see how "bad" the plane is…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego on this first day of November, 2018.

Couldn't help myself, and ate candy last night. Oh, the pounds, the horror! Say, Thanksgiving will be here soon. Oh, the pounds, the horror…the delight.

Stay safe, dry and a temperature that pleases you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy! Damp and about 60 in WW, not so wunnerful;-(

Bill, I'm surprised 120 v made that much noise. One time I was trouble shooting a crane. It had a short in a 480 volt circuit. The motors and devices read the same as burned out when they are ok without the impedance of an operating circuit. The miniature 600 volt fuses were about $5 a pop. I used some small # 18 or smaller jumpers in place of the fuses as I disconnected several wires one at a time at a junction box to see which device was defective. With that high voltage, they sounded like a high power rifle when they popped ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Rick, You might think about something my wife bought. It's a mattress pad with a heating element in it. Maybe a constant warmth at night might help your back. I really love it after a tough day of ice fishing, goose hunting or anything that gets me froze to the bone.

DBob, you got to limit yourself with that candy! It's kinda like Scotch, 1 maybe 2 a day!

Bandit I look forward to your restoration of an old plane. I've done several, but getting the sole flatten on several have been a real PITA. I spent over 8-10 hours draw filing the sole of my 4 1/2 just to get it close to flat. It's become my all time favorite plane. You'd have to fight me to the death for it and I'd cheat big time.


----------



## bandit571

Flattening soles?









"Ve haft vays…" 10 minutes of work….counting the sides…









Been doing this since the early 90s…..Might have the system down pat…









Less than that, to flatten the back of the iron…


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek?









Runs across the floor, right through the work areas..









And heads for the floor drain over in the corner…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's overcast and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 38° and heading to a whopping 43°.

I've got a big question for you guys. I'm working on the wood platforms of a boat that a friend brought by. They were all gray from the years of water and use being on the boat. I believe the wood could be Teak, but I'm not sure. I've got them all sanded down and ready for the finish. They look like they were originally stained dark, so should I re-stain them with a dark stain. And the finish, should that be a Spar Varnish? I don't own a boat so I really don't know what to do for the finish. I know one thing, sanding that wood sure made a lot of dust, phew!!!!

*AK*, I like your views and the snow makes it even more pleasant to look at but, I'd rather be looking at the views that WI Mike is looking at. I like warm weather more! LOL

*Dawson Bob*, I get such a chuckle out of you. We had no trick or treater's so that means I have a huge bowl of candy I have to walk by every day. Grrrrr!

Well, I need to go get something done, so I'm off to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

40 nasty, rainy degrees outside. Spent a few hours in the local ER last night…...had a case of Shingles trying to start up on the Left hand…..now I am Boo-Coo Doped Up…...coming down from the "percas"....

Errands to run….pills to both take, and go pick up….who needs breakfast, when one has pills to take….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. Finally home from 72 at work. Man was that an exhausting rotation. Calls, computer work.
It was rainy the last few days, but today we have a better day and tomorrow. Rainy Sunday again. Taking camper to boys soccer tourney this weekend. Leave in about 4 hours.

Don, I wouldn't think there was any stain in that teak. Probably just some kind of spar varnish with uv protection.

BobWW, probably wouldn't have seemed so loud if I didn't have my ear an inch from it.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Getting chilly out here in the cactus patch, it's 65° under clear blue skies and just enough breeze to get the flag out to where you can see it all … And we are heading for a high of 80° this afternoon.

*Don* you might contact Paul (shipwright) on the main LJ channel, he is a retired wooden boat builder and a really great guy. Ill betcha that he will be a great help on what to do with your blocks.
I do know that Teak has a natural oil or wax in it, and there are ways to treat it prior to any finish.

*Bandit* I feel for you and your creekside workshop, I had the same problems when I lived in Kansas City, It took getting all the gutters to run the right direction and getting the water to run away from the house … after about two years, we beat the water problems with an added sump pump. But we beat it.
I just didn't like standing in water and running electric things … go figger.

Everyone, listen up! y'all be safe, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a suitable temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 83 sunny, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and at a suitable temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Wow, how do you take the heat. Is 65 degrees cooler here.


----------



## Firewood

Ahh, nothing like sitting on the deck, listening to steel drums with a cold wet Heinee. It's currently reporting 90° (feels like 98) in Cuba. We aren't in Cuba, but we can see it from here. It's slight breeze and hardly any motion. Smoothest cruise I've ever been on. Tomorrow we head back to reality.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

AlaskaGuy, all your snow is beautiful, but way, way too cold for this San Diego boy. I'd love to be out in country like that, but I can't get too far away from the VA hospital.


----------



## bandit571

Van shopping in the morning….plane rehab is done, for now..









This is the Stanley Defiance "Whale Tail" #4 sized plane….









And the before….might be a decent "Loaner Plane" after all..
.









Maybe?


----------



## Bonka

+69. RH99% and raining in Orange Park, Fl. We have been very dry for about two weeks. We now have about .40'' on the monitor since the rain started 2 hrs ago.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It's about 10:10, and just now posting….I put in a purdy good in the shop working on the project, but finally had to call it quits, cause I was hurting in my lower back, but got a lot done too…..It was 37 with some rain when I went to the shop, raised the window so I could watch and listen to the rain, and drank my coffee all morning long. It was seriously clabbered, windy, and the humidity was 95%...so it was up there….The high was 55….It stopped raining when I finally gave it up and came in for a much needed nap after taking my meds… I think the rain has moved out for a few days, but more coming in a few days, looks like…

Mike ….Glad you are having a good time on your cruise…..I've never been on one, and have no desire to go on one…..Too many things happen to those ships…like breaking down way out in the ocean….having to jump overboard, and have Jaws eat you…. No thank you….!! I like having my feet firmly on the ground…!!!

Jerry….Glad to hear you're finally getting some rain…I thought it rained a lot in Florida…? I guess not…..

BoB…..I've never heard of a mattress pad with a built in heating element…..May have to check that out…!!


----------



## Rayne

Nice and cool day. Currently 63 degrees in Central FL. Had an unexpected Tornado warning out of nowhere. Was in the middle of cutting some sheets of plywood in my driveway when rain started. Made 2 cuts, got it all in before it started pouring. Light flickered a little but didn't think anything of it. Still looked okay outside. Looked down at my phone and voila, a Tornado warning for 30 minutes. lol. Halted me for about an hour. Went back to work for a few hours again and made a terrible discovery in building my cabinet drawers…they were too long. Luckily it was a 1 drawer dry fit to test, so that's the good part. Bad part…gotta shorten ALL the sides (10 drawers), and redrill holes for all of them. I gave up on the night to start fresh in the morning. (The dry fit was for testing the width…not length…live and learn).


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick it's a fitted sheet type thingy with a heating element in it. I guess you could to the same thing with an electric blanket. Just lay on top.

I'm knocking out bowl and bases for the lady at the gallery. 6 on the bench getting varnished and 4 more to get glued to bases in the morning. Also got to glue up some boards for bases.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 40° morning here but no moisture yet today. Early next week may get some winter weather they say. Maybe get up tp near 50° today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a cloudy cool 45 deg this am. Won't be fun for sitting and watching soccer all day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow in sight.

Stay safe, dry and a temperature that you like.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow in sight.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and a temperature that you like.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Egad, I'm I starting to feel sorry for you.


----------



## bandit571

How did my day go, today? GRRRRRrrrrrrrrr…..when BS becomes Bait & Switch….


----------



## firefighterontheside

No van?


----------



## dawsonbob

AlaskaGuy, I was starting to feel the same way about you. All that cold, white stuff without a palm tree in sight. How can you deal with the frozen North day after day. Doesn't it get cold at the beach?


----------



## dawsonbob

It posted twice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

This is another late post for me today…..Busy in the shop finishing up the #2 Frankenstation…..I got the angles glued and screwed, then the bottom shelf in that rest on the angles…..the angle piecers are cut 17 degrees so they slant…...Then finished up with the trim that goes on 2 shelves…..Those are to keep the chargers from falling out, and then the trim piece on the bottom shelf to keep the boxes of screws (or whatever he decides to put on it) from sliding out, and easy access to see what size screws he'll need….I still have to build 3 small boxes that go on the bottom shelf in case he puts screws, nails, etc. in them…..Then I'll be done….And I put the second coat of my home-made "concoction" on, and now it's drying….I've had a pretty good day in the shop….I'll be about ready to start on the pizza paddles tomorrow or Monday…..

Not too bad of a start today as far as the weather goes….It was 48 at coffee time when I left for the shop….Plenty of clabber, and peaks of sun here and there…The humidity was at 69%, and still is at this writing….The high got to 55, and rain is predicted to start about midnight, and go till about 6:00 a.m. There is a 50-90% chance of the wet stuff…

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you're whipping out those bowls and bases for the lady at the gallery…..Sure hope you do good on the sales, and she sells a bunch….That'll get you a few shekels…...!! I usually just sit with an ice pack on my back, or a heating pad…....! I'll check on that fitted sheet thingy w/ built-in heating pad. if I can find it on the net…..!! Appreciate it…!!

Bill….Hope you are enjoying the soccer tournament….I'm not much for watching sporting events…any of them….live or t.v. You said you took your camper..? Where was the tournament at…..?

That's all I have for now, as it's nacho time, and a little television…..!! Later, guys….!!


----------



## bandit571

Weather was GREAT, today….some other things were..not so great….MAY get the van on Monday…we'll see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, sounds like the weather here in Cape Girardeau MO. It's about 90 minutes from home. Supposed to be raining at game time in the morning at 0800. Hope not.
Opposite from last weekend, Liam's team is winning and Sean's is losing. Typical, because when you win, the following tourney they move you up a level.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, We have a very light overcast this morning here Mid-Michigan. The clouds are supposed to break open and give us a little sunshine. Temp is 35° and the high will be high 40's. Yesterday was really nice, not summer temps but nice for this time of year. Tonight the rain event moves in for Monday and Tuesday.

I've finally cleared my bench so I can start another project. Y'all remember the cedar chest I built about 2-3 years ago, well the guy that ordered it, want's another one built. So, we'll start that today. The boat parts are gonna have to wait until I get nice weather before I start that, but the parts are all sanded and ready to go. BTW, *Grumpy Mike*, thanks for the info. I'll get in touch with him about the finish. Same to you* FF Bill*, thanks for the info. I'm sure that's all it is too, there may not be any stain on it. But, I just don't know for sure. I want to get it right the first time so I don't have to do it again.

*Rick*, sounds like your back is improving, I hope anyway.

Well, I'm off to the shop to get myself dirty. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It rained overnight just like they predicted, and was raining when I rose for java….It quit about an hour ago, but still heavy clouds loom overhead, and no sun, which means it's dark and grey out….It was 41 at java time, and the humidity was at 86%, and quite windy this morning…Winds at 10-15 mph….The high will only get to 52 (?).....Might get some more rain Monday according to the weather channel….So far they have been on the $$$$...

I got the "Frankenstaion" finally done, but still need to build some small boxes for screws or parts….whatever he wants to use them for….It's time for me to get a shower and hit the shop…..Just trying to get stretched out so I can move a little….

bandit…...Looks like you've got those planes shaped up and ready to go….Sounds like you know the ends and outs on planes….especially since you're a hand tool guy….I prefer power tools my self….!!!

Bill…..Hope the rain held off so you could watch the boys play soccer….I've been thru Cape Girardeau several times, since it's right off of I-55 from Memphis…..One of the guys that goes with us to Toledo Bend lives at Cape..

Don…..You got a pretty big project in building a cedar chest….That'll keep you busy for a while….


----------



## bandit571

A foyer table got a coat of gloss varnish on it…table was made from barn wood, back in 2012…









Top came from a wide plank of Sycamore….rest came from Oak rafters…all the table had on it was the Golden Oak stain, back when it was made…finally got to the varnish part..today..









Wide bread board ends. Trim around the bottom edge of the aprons..came from the edges of the 2" x 5" rafters I was ripping down…









Wrapped around the legs, mitered at the corner. Nailed and glued to the bottom edge of each apron..









Table had sit way too long, had to evict the "squatters", before the varnish could go on..

May be able to pick up the "new" van Monday…..we'll see…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and a comfortable temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and a nice temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A sort of cool 46° day with showers here. May change to snow tonight and tomorrow they say. Have to wait and see.

Looks kinda lonely in here DBob. Only one to post in over 24 hrs. I will stay and keep you company for awhile.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Sunny and 20 degrees today. Last night 10 degrees with an aurora light show.








</a>








</a>








</a>








</a>


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

here it is about 5:45, and just getting on today….Another busy day in the shop, but I'm paying for it now…My back hurts and my feet hurt, and I just hurt all over….had to take some drugs a bit ago….But the shop time was productive….Got the screw boxes (?) made, glued and pin nailed, and final sanding…..Ready for the finish in the morning…..!! Then mill up some walnut and maple for the next project…if I can walk tomorrow….)

It was 43 at java time, and the unexpected rain hit around 10:00 or so….it rained for about 3 hours, then turned to mist, and still misting…..The high was 53, winds at 3 mph, and the humidity was 99%, and still is at this typing….

bandit…..Nice looking table you made…..Looks like you got some repair work to do, besides the finish….!! Don't let them "arachnids" take over…..they are good at trying to do that….

Mark and dawsonBob….I thought I would join you guys on our thread, as it looks like all the rest are busy….!!

AG….Those are some really pretty scenes of the aurora borealis light show…..Wow…!! That's something you don't see everyday, for sure…….!! Beautiful mountain range w/ snow caps….!! Looks like you have pine trees in your neck of the woods…..! We don't have pines here in the mountains….just hardwoods…..!!!

That's it for me….time to eat some grub…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang. It was cool and rainy today. My yard is a squishy mole mess. Needs to be cut before winter though.
Rick, you've sure been busy. Did you say walnut?
AG, I love the aurora. Sure would like to see it from Alaska someday.
I installed a fireplace mantel shelf today. I didn't make enough crown mold, so I have to go back another day to finish. I'm happy with how it looks and so is my customer.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Light show part 2. Pictures from some of the neighbors.























































Edit to add:

Looks like more activity tonight.

http://auroraforecast.gi.alaska.edu/?fbclid=IwAR1bSf5SbFfTsRMdUg4yCjokdL3Ejf-tu6M-8vbgW0anX5SNPszCz-AiFYg


----------



## Festus56

Great pictures AG.


----------



## Firewood

Hello everyone. I'm back from the Caribbean and settling into realty again. It's 43° and was still raining quite hard a minute ago, but seems to have stopped for now. Hope to be back in the shop tomorrow getting it cleaned up a bit for the next project. I think it will be a wine rack. Still looking at different ideas.

AK, those photos are amazing. I've only witnessed the northern lights a couple times. Pretty hard to see this far south.

Rick, sorry to hear your back is still not cooperating. But I'm glad you can get in some shop time at least. Just don't overdo it.

It was nice to be gone but it's good to be back

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, I agree with everyone. Those photos are amazing. I would love to see them some day.

Rick, really hate to hear you back is still acting up. Hope it gets better.

I had a decent day in the shop. Still trying to knock out several of those bowls, base glue ups and varnishing. I even knocked out one of those Birch birdhouses. It's promised to a neighbor. Might knock out one tomorrow for the lady at the gallery. I'm curious to see what she'll price it at.

We're getting a little snow at the top of the Elkhorns. Might even get to see a little here in town tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little breezy here in Mid-Michigan. The winds are howling and the trees are swaying. The wind is at 15 mph but is gusting much higher. If there was any leaves on the trees, they'll be gone today. The temp is hanging on at 48° and is just not going to climb any higher today. And a bunch of rain is coming in from Wisconsin. Should be a fun day at the voting poles today. But not for me, I voted two weeks ago cause I'm a senior citizen.

Boy, did I have crappy day yesterday. I had to go on another road trip yesterday and while we were out, we stopped at a Mexican restaurant and had some lunch. I don't know what got me, but I was sick as hell last night and still am this morning. I had the heartburn from hell last night. I haven't had heartburn that bad in years. I suffered through it and I'm still here today. But, I still feel a little crappy.

*AG*, I sure like the light show, they are pretty. We get them here in Michigan but, you have to go further north a ways to see them. While looking at your pictures I noticed the homes on the other ridge. I didn't see them before.

*FF Bill*, nice mantel and fireplace surround. You do nice work. You should advertise on Instagram. It's easy.

*Burly Bob*, You're sure working up a storm selling your wares. I hope you make a bundle.

*Grumpy Mike*, I checked out your friend and sent him a message concerning my boat issues. He is very knowledgeable. I got the answers I needed to finish the project. Thanks.

Well fella's, I'm all done in for now. Time to try to down another coffee. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Doing the paperwork, to pick up a "new to me" van on Friday. Must be Election Day….weather is windier than Foghorn Leghorn…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

AG, those lights are really cool. Now that's something you don't see in San Diego.

Stay safe, dry and your favorite temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sun shiny morning here and 40, might make it close to 50. I'm starting to see a little snow being reported at the measuring sites. Nothing to fancy but it's still very early in the season.

Hoping to finish up a few projects today. Headed to Boise on Thursday. Helping Boy Wonder with some demo and drywall.

Have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It was 59° as the sun peeked over the hills to the east and it will be 83° before the sun slips behind the hills to the west … I spent the morning doing business in town … It's mid day now, so I will spend the afternoon in the shop and avoid looking at the clear blue skies and gentle breezes. The flag is at it's 45° flutter today, ... Now ya just can't ask for any better weather than that.

*Don*, Glad that Paul could help you out … He is just one great guy.

*AG* Wow, just plain Wow! ... I remember as a kid seeing some of the northern lights from our farm in Washington State, and how there was a special feeling inside. You have done a great job of capturing them. Alaska is beautiful, but I like my feet warm thank you.

*Bandit* that's barn wood, it's supposed to have spiders … Great looking table by the way, I'm very impressed on how you kept the rustic aged look, Kudos my friend.

Be safe in what you do, and be well. You too Rick, get over the nagging pains.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It was 43 at coffee time, as I sat in the sunroom and watched as 4 deer came into the backyard next to the woods….They stopped and munched on grass and acorns…..their favorite grub….!! I have a lot of deer that come around this time of year….Usually the bucks are herding the does….They moved on , so it was time to head to the shop…Got a lot done for my time in it…Got the finish put on the small boxes that will sit on the bottom shelf, and easily accessed for screws, nails, etc……The high was 58, with a slight breeze, no rain, and the humidity was71%, so not too shabby of a day…I quit around 3:00 to come in and rest my back and take a nap….!!

Bill…. Really nice mantel surround….I'm sure the folks you made it for a happy with it, like you are….

Alaska Guy…..Another great display of the Northern lights….from a different perspective….Thanks for posting.

Mike….glad to see you made it home from your cruise….Hope you and the spouse had an enjoyable time…Got back on solid ground, and now it's time to hit the shop…there's no place like home…..!!

BurlyBob…..Be careful on your way up to Boise to help your Boy Wonder….Watch all that nasty traffic, and don't work too hard on the project….You're like me…..you're getting old……(

bandit….Good luck on getting the new van….Sounds like things are in the works to purchase it…

Grumpy….Sounded like a near perfect day out in your neck of the woods…We get those around here sometimes…..!! Appreciate the well wishes….I'm trying not to have them pains, but when you get old, they just happen, and there is no stopping them….That's what they make drugs for..)

Don…. you tickled me when you were talking about eating Mexican food….Me and the wife was raised on that stuff all our lives…..We like hot foods…We put Tabasco sause, hot sause, Jalapona peppers and Hobinero peppers on about everything….Every Saturday night we have a big plate of nachos with lots of peppers on them…..Umm Umm yummy….! I've discovered that most Northern folks around this area won't eat Mexican food cause it's too hot for them….!! But I know a few that will, and likes it….!!

That's all I have…...time for supper, so Im' out of here for now….!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still windy as all get out here in Mid-Michigan. The cloud cover is heavy as well and the temps have fallen even further. The current temp is 37 and only moving a couple notches to 39 today. Yesterday The weather guy posted the wrong wind speed, so was wrong on the wind speed. The wind got up to 37 mph with gusts up to 45. Today its at 20 mph bring with it that nasty cold air from the north. Brrrrrr!

*Rick*, I guess I have to correct myself. I love Mexican. I've loved it ever since I ate it down in the Rio Grande Valley. But, this stuff I ate the other day wasn't spicy at all. I just think it had something wrong with it because it didn't effect me until about 6 hours after I ate it. I'm still paying dearly for it today, however not so bad as the first day. Oh, and I am a northerner and I don't like spicy food either. LOL

Well, I just stopped in for a minute. My wife and I have been busy this week. Her step dad passed away Sunday and we've been doing a lot of road trips lately. Funeral is Friday and we will have some guests staying with us for a few days. OH Joy! So anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….just back from cashing in the pop cans…...was my usual honest self…fellow ahead of me had a pickup truck load, compared to my trash can load….fellow gives me the wrong ticket…..got to looking…not my totals..16 pounds of cans…..vs 9 contractor bags full…...said something to the clerk…yep, wrong ticket….got my $7+ and left. Other fellow's was 5 times that….

unlike the ones elected yesterday….at least I am Honest….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 21° day here. Had a couple inches of snow yesterday but it is mostly all gone now.

Have been busy in the shop making little projects for our Etsy store. Off to the P.O. in a bit to send 3 off to all parts of the country. In the last week have sent things to NH, TX, WA, SD, CO, and VA.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful partly cloudy days in WW, about 50, and a few sprinkles.

Found myself 50 posts behind! Great shot of the northern lights Alaska Guy. I remember seeing them when I was a kid in southern Idaho. Nothing like that, but we saw them. My Mom made a big deal of it ;-) Now I know why, it was.

Dig out the long johns. Weather man said ya'll are in for an Artic blast, 25 degrees below normal. That should average out the record hot we had last summer ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…..that's all I have…at the moment….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another little bit of snow overnight and at 14° this morning. Will be a good day to stay in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and a nice temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to get some flakes tonight. Maybe a dusting in the grass. Cold today. Brrr.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

30 degrees and very light snow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring cloudless day in Phoenix area: 
started out ~55F and hit 81F as high. 
Sun angle is still bit high in sky, so it gets toasty out in direct sun during day. Short walk over lunch gave me mild sun burn. oh well. 
Too much real life carp happening to spend any time in shop, and/or share any cool pictures commonly seen here.
But thanks to those that share!

Today's excitement is SWMBO is celebrating her 50th birthday. 
Don't tell anyone, I am not supposed to make a big deal out of it.  
Had customary flowers and balloons delivered to her at work, getting cleaned up now so I can take her to dinner as commanded. 

Cheers!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Another boring cloudless day in Phoenix area:
> started out ~55F and hit 81F as high.
> Sun angle is still bit high in sky, so it gets toasty out in direct sun during day. Short walk over lunch gave me mild sun burn. oh well.
> Too much real life carp happening to spend any time in shop, and/or share any cool pictures commonly seen here.
> But thanks to those that share!
> 
> Today s excitement is SWMBO is celebrating her 50th birthday.
> Don t tell anyone, I am not supposed to make a big deal out of it.
> Had customary flowers and balloons delivered to her at work, getting cleaned up now so I can take her to dinner as commanded.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


WTF is a sun burn??


----------



## pottz

*WTF is a sun burn??*

isnt that what happens when the northern lights get too bright?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> *WTF is a sun burn??*
> 
> isnt that what happens when the northern lights get too bright?
> 
> - pottz





> *WTF is a sun burn??*
> 
> isnt that what happens when the northern lights get too bright?
> 
> - pottz


Good answer.

Its warmed up here this afternoon enough to cause the snow to slide off my metal roof. Now I have to shovel it off the deck before it freezes.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another cool start to today's weather in the a.m…...At my coffee time, it was 36, with plenty of clabber hanging around, and a slight breeze at 5 mph…..Blew the fallen leaves all around the yard….I treat them leaves this time of year like sleeping dogs….until my gardner gets to them….!! The humidity was 58%, and still is…..!! Now it's 48 going down to cold in the morning….No snow predicted around my neck of the woods….yet…..!!

I was busy in the shop again today, and my back can sure tell it too….It is sore now, and aching….!! I cut out the parts for my d-I-law's pizza paddle (she calls it that…to me it's just a cutting board with a handle)…..!! It's glued up now, and in the clamps till in the morning….I'll start shaping it up….!! But….I wanted to post a few pictures for your viewing pleasure of the "Frankstation # 2"...(drill/ charging station)……!! This with w/o the back on…










One photo shows the 17 degree angles on the lower shelf to hold the screw boxes at a angle for better viewing…
The rest them are with the back on, the bottom shelf in place, different angle shots, and finally the boxes in place..



























It was easy to make…again, since I already had the diminisions down in my projects book….just a mirror image of mine….Built for someone I've known for 50 years now….!! Sure hope he like it….!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great thing Rick. That "guy" should love it.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening everyone. Only got into the upper 30's today, cloudy as can be, but not too much wind. Took a 2 mile walk this morning and the chill was biting my ears pretty good by the time i got home. And that was with a cap covering them. God help me when it gets cold out! LOL It's supposed to start snowing after midnight and keep going until around noon tomorrow. But should only get a couple inches out of it. Still, it sucks. Another reason I don't want to be neighbors with you AK (no offence, I'm sure you would be a great neighbor)

Rick, That frankenstation is looking nice. I still need to build one for my shop. I have some plywood left over from my miter station, so it is on the shortlist. But first, I need to build a wine rack for the cellar. Do you think this is a little too much? LOL










Actually, the wine room is a 5×5 space under our front stoop, so nothing too elaborate.

Captain K, wish you better half a happy 32nd birthday from all of us knot heads.

Take care everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Patchy snow on the ground this morning…"Squaw Winter" has arrived….may be around a week, to 10 days, before "Indian Summer" shows up…..

Is it Spring..yet?

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is working on a little project idea….be warned…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 38 when I rose for coffee…...heavy cloud cover , and windy….Winds are blowing at 15mph, and gusting to 18-20….Makes it feel like 32….The humidity is at 86%, and we had a little rain come in last night around 9:00 or so…..Supposed to be a low of 21 in the morning, but I don't believe it……!! And a chance of snow on Monday…..!! Not much of one, but one never knows this time of year…..!! I'm heading to the shop to try and get some work done on the project….!!

Mike….."appreciate the comment on the Frankenstation….It's just a duplicate of mine…..!! Are you going to build a Frankenstation for your shop…? I think every shop needs one…..) The wine rack will be a good endeavor…..!!

Captian Klutz…..Hope your wife had a good celebration on her birthday, and good eats…..!!

bandit…..You have a long wait before spring rolls around again….Plan for plenty of the white stuff in your neck of the woods…..!! I've been where you live in the winter time….! It can get nasty there….!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No snow on the ground today after last night's snow showers. They say it will snow again this afternoon.
I'm gonna be a bachelor for a few days starting this afternoon. I think I'll go Sawstop shopping. Plan to buy next week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We're having Santa Ana winds here, so the humidity is very low. No fires around here yet. Hope we stay lucky.

Stay safe, dry and a nice comfortable temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Am now getting used to the "new" fliver…









Snow flurries off and on all day around here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Omg it's cold out this morn. 16° and a dust of snow on ground.
Good morning all. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 16° here too, Bill. It's sunny but the winds have it feeling like about 10°. We had a few inches of snow Thursday night. The sun should have most of it gone soon. We're heading up to Rhinelander area this morning. Our grandson is in a play.

Picked up a load of cherry yesterday. That should keep me busy for a while.

Gotta run. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the COLD Morning to ya….despite flurries all night…no snow is on the ground…

Too late to Hibernate?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 27 chilly degrees and the wind is helping it get even colder with an 8 mph wind. The high for today will be 34°. We got a little over 2" of snow yesterday morning and for the first time this season, I had to clean off the truck. It's snowing again this morning and I'm already tired of it.

Like I said, I woke up to snow on the truck yesterday morning and it's a bear to clean off in dress clothes. My wife's step dad passed the other day and yesterday was the funeral. The military burial will be Tuesday at the Great Lakes National Cemetery. I hope the snow holds off.

To all you vets out there, Happy Veterans day. My wife and I are gonna celebrate by going to the Longhorn Steak house nearby. I'll take advantage of the freebies they offer.

Well, I've got to get some grocery supplies this morning before the college football games start today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with an RH of about 20%. Still snowless.

Stay safe, dry and warm enough.


----------



## pottz

wel here in the southbay area of so cal we dont have any snow,or rain but a lot of smoke and ash from the fires burning in malibu and surrounding areas.typical fall in southern calif! temps were upper 70's low 80's and very dry at less than 10 percent humidity due to what we call santa ana winds.great for feeding wild fires.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Brrrr!! Man it was cold this morning at my coffee time around 7:30 or so…..It was 22 degrees, and mucho frost on the lily, and the punkin' too…..!!! I practically trotted to the shop it was so frosty…..Turned the heat on, and it warmed up quickly…..Worked on the d-I-l's project, and my wife said she wanted on too…Oh great…another backache coming…..!! Plenty of sun, pretty breezy all day, and the high only got to 33…..Brrrr!! The humidity was /is at 49 %, and the low will dip to about 28 in the morning…….Brrr!!

bandit…..Hope you're enjoying that new ride….It'll haul about what ever you put in it…..!! A new ride is always nice to have and tool around in…..!!

Bill…..Sounds like you're in the market for a new saw….I thought you already had 2-3…? Take advantage of having the family gone….Peace and quiet for a few days…..) Stay warm, brother….!!

Mike….It's cold up in your neck of the woods at 16 degrees…..Brrrr!! And snow flurries, too…!! What's you gonna build with that new load of Cheery…?

pottz….You're like dawsonBob on our thread….He lives out in San Diego where it's hot most of the time. Neither one of y'all see much rain, and no snow at all….Your weather is pretty constant….That's fishing weather to me…..!! keep and eye peeled for them fires going on around you neck of the woods….be safe….!!


----------



## Magnum

Up Here It's Rain & Snow, More Rain & Snow Etc. Etc. OOPS! I forgot Freezin Freakin COLD! -4 C = 24.8 F.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much snow you got, Don?
I shoveled my first snow for the season. Just enough on the front porch to shovel. Turned on the shop heat and went out later to make a picture frame for Sean's soccer picture. I "clamped" it with masking tape. That worked really well.
You can never have too many saws Rick.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I know what you mean about too many saws….....I have two myself, and sometimes I wish I had another one, just for a different setup. Which Sawstop ar3 looking at….The top of the line one…?


----------



## Firewood

It's about 18° here in the great white north. Brr. I hate winter. I'm still trying to figure out why we didn't go south.

Bill, I love my sawstop. It's the 3hp professional. Even without the safety feature, it is a rock solid saw.

Rick, the cherry is for a small wine rack. I bought more then I think I need, but I'd hate to run short and there will be some other projects, so it won't go to waste.

We'll, it's getting late, so I'm off to bed. Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 31 at wake up, 5:15. Much warmer than yesterday.
I will be selling my current grizzly and getting the SS. Someday I'd like a shop big enough to have two table saws, but who knows when that might be. I'm gonna get the 3HP PCS with 36" rails. They make bigger ones, but that would be overkill. I could see me buying longer rails someday, but not until I get a bigger shop. I checked out the sliding table attachment. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Bonka

It is 59d, 93% RH and still in Orange Park, FL.
Fire fighter: It seems you are looking into the future in WW. I am faced with the dilemma of when to start selling off my tools. No one in the family has any interest in WW. I still have a few objects in mind but I am a the age I could keel over at any moment. That will leave my children and wife with a burden. I think I will itemize the real good stuff and just point out to them what the yard sale stuff would be.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and Uncle Charlie ( Horse)......

At the 11th hour, on the 11th day, of the 11th Month…..the Guns of August fell silent…..100 years ago today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jerry, I say don't worry about any "burden" you will cause them. Look to the future.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cool out here in Mid-Michigan. It's 28° with 8 mph winds out of the south. Those southern winds should make it warmer but, it's not. The high for today is 33°. The good word for the day is "NO SNOW" on the ground. It all melted away already. Yay!

*FF Bill*, I hope you saw that last report that all my snow is gone, for now anyway. I'm sure it will return. I've got a feeling you're gonna have to add onto your shop pretty soon. I'd say you need a shop about 30' x 40'?

*Gerald*, I started doing an inventory of my tools for my wife for when I croak. That way she'll know what to charge for the tools. It's a hard project, but I'm sure by the time I'm gone, the project will be done. I'm hoping for another 30 years at least. LOL

*California Dudes*, you guys are having a fun time out there with all that smoke in you lungs. It sounds scary out there. I truly hope you guys stay safe.

*Bandit*, that is a very nice tribute to the Vets.

Well guys, I need to get off here for a while. I've got some things that needs getting done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 bright, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm enough.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Got about 1-1/2 of snow last night.


----------



## Firewood

Inches or feet?

We had a little over an inch last night. It's about 25° and still snowing lightly.

We are on baby-sitting duty today for the grandkids. They sure can be a handful

Jerry, I understand your dilemma, but if you can still use them, enjoy it while you can. Dan has some good advice about starting an inventory to help if you aren't around to do it with them.

I know many of us here are veterans, and many still carry the wounds and demons of yesterday's wars. For that, you will always be in our debt. For myself, I am humbled by the thanks I receive as my service cannot compare to so many who gave all. But it doesn't keep me from standing proudly with all those who have served.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 14° this morning. Might get up to 35° later. Should warm up a bit the rest of the week.

Have been working on Christmas projects. Made a couple grow rulers to keep track of how fast youngsters grow up. I lasered the ruler on one and routered the other. Maybe get some good pictures today.

Need to go to the sawmill and get some wood for their next project. Just a little garden bench this time.


----------



## pottz

well todays forcast calls for more santa ana winds,smoke and fire.luckily where im at the wind currents have kept us smoke free so far.about 85000 acres burned in the fire closest to me so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey pottz, you be careful. My bro in law lives in Ojai. Somehow his house was spared in the fire a while back, but many in his neighborhood didn't make it. I'm hoping the burn scar will protect them for a few years.


----------



## Ken90712

Here's something we haven't put in a post in 23 yrs. Cold and rainy…. but happy.


----------



## mel52

Here in N.W. Kansas ( Hill City ) we got three inches of wet snow. Overnight the temps dropped fairly low. At 9:00 am this morn it was 15 degrees with N wind, The TV showed Wind Chill of 7 degrees, supposed to drop to 9 degrees tonight with 10/20 mph winds.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It wasn't too bad of a start to the weather this morning, but that has turned south, and went downhill fast…! It was 40 at coffee time, so I grabbed a big cup and headed to the shop to finish up the project I'm working on…While in there, it started raining, go colder, and now we have ICE…..!!! No prediction of ice, just rain turning to snow later today…it's still 40, but should dip down lower tonight….(?)….I have not been able to put any firewood in the sunroom, so we have none to burn, cause I haven't been able to….!!

pottz…..Be careful out there in your neck of the woods….Those fires can be unpredictable…..!! Keep an eye peeled….!!

Mark…..Stay warm my friend….It's cold up in your country….!!

Ken…..Good to hear from you after so long from being absent on LJs….I know you are enjoying your new home, and soon-to-be new shop….Sounds like you're well under way with the build….That's a nice size, too….Come back on our weather thread anytime, and gives us yours in Tn….Enjoy that Tn. weather…!!!

Mel…..Glad you could join us here on the weather thread…..I know it can get mighty cold in your neck of the woods, too….I have friends that live in Kansas….Brrrr! 15 degrees is bone chilling, and 7 is even worse…with those winds…...Mercy…!!! Stay warm as you can….!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Raining cats and dogs here in western SC. Started before I woke this morning and has only increased so far throughout the day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sorta sunny degrees here in San Diego today, with an RH of 18%.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

40 degrees, now…..chance of an inch of the white crap tonight…..come on..SPRING!


----------



## BroncoBrian

> 40 degrees, now…..chance of an inch of the white crap tonight…..come on..SPRING!
> 
> - bandit571


Already calling for spring? Lol.

C'mon snow!!! We got 8" last night in COS. Breck is open, Vail and Beaver open this week. Going to be crushing the slopes and making sawdust all winter in my heated shop.

Life is so good right now…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Well it's 38 degrees here. If you have ever lived in snow country you know what a mess that makes this time of year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 33 and snowing here. Supposed to get an inch or two. We'll see if it gets cold enough for that. Tomorrow's high will be around 32. Cold for Missouri November.

Bronco, I'll be headed to Keytsone and A basin at the end of December and into January. Hopefully more snow than last year at that time. We cancelled last year and went to Whistler instead.


----------



## BroncoBrian

Yep - last year was a bit lame that time of year. The Holiday season is either great or terrible for skiing. Later into January is pretty reliable.

Jackson Hole got the most snow last year and the prior year. That is on the list this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've skiied in CO a lot in the Vail, Summit County area. Started skiing there in 1989. Whistler was amazing. Now I think I would like to see some other areas such as Jackson or Montana.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

If our 10 day forecast hold true it's going to messy around here and lot of traffic accidents. Going to be a lot of people going to the emergency room with nasty falls. I have had two shoulder surgery to to falling on ice. Torn rotator cuffs

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ice leads to my worst days at work. I hate ice on the roads.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

and a wunnerful wunnerful day in WW, mid 50s down to mid 40s, might rain a little on Wed.

Pray for the CA victims and firefighters. Seems like they have the biggest fire ever every year now. If this keeps up, there won't be anything left to burn ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I'm a day late but let me add a little addition to your 11th hour/day/year tribute. "May god bless them that serve and them that love them!"

Thinking the wife passed her cold to me. I'm fighting it nonetheless. I've got to many things to get done. I can't get sick now!!

So to all you guys worried or complaining about snow, For crying out loud send it my way!!! PLEASE!!! I'll take it all and some more besides.


----------



## bandit571

Be careful what you ask for…..

Was able to do a wee bit of work IN the shop….between trips to the "head". Have posted a Blog about the day's activities…..

Will let you know IF any of that white crap lands outside the windows, here…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Oh oh, wife finally turned off AC and turned on heat last night here in Phoenix:
Chilly morning low is 43F, 
heading for 67 according to experts?
Looks like nice fall weather is slowly coming to an end, and need to dig jackets and long pants out of closet. 

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a brite white morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yep, the weatherman predicted 1/2" of snow and he got it wrong of course, it's actually about 2" of snow on the ground. And, it all came up from* Missouri.* You guys can keep it. It's so bad out today that we have accidents everywhere. You'd think by now these people who live in Michigan would know how to drive in this stuff, NOT! Anyway, the temp is 26° and is only gonna get to 29°.

I got some more work done yesterday on my cedar chest I'm building. Now, I just have to assemble it and make it look like the last one I made two years ago. e-gads! I hope I can do it.

I see we have some new faces on here that I haven't seen before. That's cool. Good to see you fella's. Well, I've got to go to another funeral today, so it's time to get out of here and get ready. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Not even a single snowflake around here…..as for any other "flakes"....

Just a plain old UGLY day outside. May just wait until after Lunch, to meander towards the shop…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It snowed all afternoon and if you look really closely you can find a flake or two on some fallen leaves. Just wasn't cold enough to stick. Cold now though….high will be about 32. Sorry about the unwanted snow Don. I guess it stuck there instead of here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

The start of a nice 48° day here. Only 30° now and sunshine. But it will be a bit windy today as usual.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a bit frosty at coffee time around 8:00 or so….It was 22 bone chilling degrees here in the mountains….We got a little of everything yesterday and last night….a little rain, a little ice, and a few flakes of snow…..the ice lasted about 35-40 minutes, but too warm to do any harm….This morning the sun is shining bright, but still cold…..The humidity is at 74%, and the winds are at 9 mph….Makes it feel like 14 out…The high will be 35, so not a whole lot of warm up……!! From the reports around the country, everywhere is cold, snowy, or raining…..!!

I got the cutting boards finished up yesterday and was able to get 2-3 coats of finish on them, so they soaked it up all night….I say finish….I use either mineral oil, or Howard's Butcher Block oil, or the cutting board oil…I like both….My wife's gone to her class this morning, so I'm headed to the shop to put more oil on the boards….!! and I'm cutting up some left-over scraps for kindling…….I'll report back soon….!! Y'all stay warm as you can….!!!


----------



## pottz

hey no smoke or dry winds in my area today temps should be around 75,very boring socal weather,not as interesting as most of you!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We have an ugly mess. 40 degrees yesterday, dipped below freezing last night and back up to above freezing today.








</a>


----------



## pottz

loks like time to break out the ice skates ag-lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say we are going to have 4-6 inches of snow Wednesday into Thursday. Probably just have a bunch of wet grass again.


----------



## bandit571

Still no sign of the White Crap…..35 degrees outside.

Spent 3 hours in the shop..









One assembly in the clamps, awaiting glue to dry..









Then I can glue and clamp the next assembly….legs started to cramp up..time to stop for the day…


----------



## BurlyBob

No snow yet here and you know how I feel about snow.

Think I'm finally getting with wife's cold. Haven't done a thing today, just sleep and OJ. I feel like a weak little puppy. Think I'll have another glass of OJ and watch some TV.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 44° here this morning and headed to the mid to upper 50's later. Should be a great day without high winds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

16 this morning. Lots of frost on my truck this morn. Now at the dealer getting oil change and DEF fluid.
4-8 inches of snow tomorrow. Crazy for November in MO.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Got home from our visit with the grandkids yesterday afternoon. It's good to be home again. Woke up to 12° and sunny this morning. Will get to low 30's today. Most of our snow is gone and that's fine with me.

We actually had bad air quality her in SE WIS due to the California wild fires. I see there is a new fire near LA. I hope the weather changes soon so you guys can get some releaf.

I put a shelving unit in the laundry room closet before we went up north. I'll add a couple more shelves today to finish it off. It's just a kit from Menards (don't judge me!) as it was on sale and went up quick and easy. I did however, have to cut the shelves and bore new holes for the cam locks.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 22 at my usual coffee time…….Winds are light a variable, whatever that means…The humidity is at 68%, and they say a little snow around 10:00…yea right….The high will only get to 34, so it's nippy out this morning….I have to leave now, as I'm heading to the doctors office to discuss either a Rhizotomy next week, or back surgery….I better hit the road, as I have to be there at 10:00, and it's 12 miles to town…..Later….!!


----------



## bandit571

29 degrees here, 61% humidity, winds at 3 mph…..partly sunny….sloppy weather coming in late tonight.

Might see what Lunch I can scrounge up…then maybe a bit of shop time…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

We had a little frost in western SC a few days ago and might get down to 32° tomorrow night but in the mean time we're stuck in a pattern of mid-50's during the day and high 30's at night. As long I don't have to endure snow anytime soon I can live with that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain or snow in sight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Skipped Lunch….went to the shop, instead. Just now closed the shop up…









5pm is quitting time….right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's snowing!


----------



## bandit571

Hum….Bug!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's snowing here, too…!! It's still cold…..28 degrees….The low will be 27…!! Had my doctor's appointment this morning….Things don't sound too promising, but I have one more shot session to go to next Monday….If that don't take, then it looks like surgery….More details to follow later….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Oddly enough, it's not snowing here. Go figure.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Hum….Bug!
> 
> - bandit571


Snow won't melt you.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Oddly enough, it s not snowing here. Go figure.
> 
> - dawsonbob


But it could happen.

Snow flurries were last seen in San Diego on February 14, 2008 around 1,700 to 1,800 feet (520 to 550 m), and the last measurable snowfall to hit various neighborhoods and suburbs around the city fell on December 13, 1967.


----------



## Rick Dennington

In 1967 I was in Southeast Asia…..it sure wasn't snowing there….120-130 degree heat….plenty of rain, though….. Monsoon season…...


----------



## bandit571

Rain all night long..then by afternoon, that damn red clay dust was flying everywhere….....

Freezing rain outside right now….sounding like hail…..they bounce when they hit anything….25 degrees outside.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

snow reports? You folks crack me up:  
@ 1am here in Phoenix it is 47F in the shop, 35% RH, and after the midnight snack with lights off it's, 
DARK …..

"Weather forecast for tonight: Dark. 
Continued dark overnight, 
with widely scattered light by morning."

― George Carlin - RIP

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

38° at the bus stop this morning and raining steadily as it has all night. Jumped on the four wheeler and drove down to the creek in the dark to see if it had breached the bank yet and it was just starting to. My old POS flip phone couldn't capture any good photos but I might give it a shot again later when there's more light out. Hands got chilly pretty quick with no gloves and cold rain and wind beating on them despite going only 5 mph, won't try that again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, my 4-8 inches is a bust. I guess somebody got it, but not me. We've got maybe 2. Still snowing, but not hard enough to really amount to anything.


----------



## bigblockyeti

2" of snow is enough to go truck sledding , all you need is a snow saucer ala Christmas Vacation and a ski rope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember my grandpa pulling us behind his old international cub tractor. My wife would have a heart attack if I suggested that today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Starting of another sunny, dry day here. 42° this morning and headed to the mid 50's later. Rain and snow showers starting tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

SNOW! We're getting 3 more inches of the white stuff today. Holy Crap Batman. Good Morning Boys and Girls, just think, only 41/2 months till spring. LOL The temp is 29° with an 8 mph out of the ENE and our high will be 35.

*BB Yeti*, it seems strange hearing from you from the great south east. Looks like you made the right move.

*Festus*, you're at a higher latitude than me and you've got nicer weather, go figure.

I worked on the cedar hope chest yesterday getting the last of the big boards planed. I had one that was 12" wide by 8' long. It took a lot just to get it through the little planner I have but, I got it. The boards are almost cut to size and it won't be long before assembly, I hope.

Well, I gotta take off. The wife and I are going for our quarter annual blood test for the doctor. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Mother Nature forgot to turn off the Ice Maker….everything has a thin coat of ICE on it..but..snow didn't happen

Top of the Nasty morning to ya. Not sure which view is the worst..the one out the windows, or the one in the mirror..

"All the leaves are brown, and the sky is gray.."


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 27°, calm winds and 92% RH. There is snow just south of us, but unlikely we will see any of it. They are watching another weather maker to the north that may give us some of the white stuff.

The cherry I bought last week is reading ~11% moisture. It is air dried. I'll let it sit a bit longer before working it.

I have an appt at the eye institute this afternoon to see how my eye is doing. Hopefully no more retinal issues. But the floaters can drive me nuts some times.

Rick, sorry you aren't getting better news about your back. Hopefully this last shot treatment will help more than the other ones.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Yep….we got a purdy good dusting of snow last night…...for about 2 hours….Just a good ground cover…..nothing serious, thank goodness…..The sun is shining bright this morning, so it'll start melting, maybe, as it warms up today…It was 27 at coffee time, with a 87% humidity, and the winds are light @ 3 mph…...!! They say the high today will get to 48….come on warm weather….I need to move some firewood into the sunroom, as I haven't been able to lately….May wait till tomorrow, as the high is supposed to be 59-60…...!!

From the reports this morning, sounds like most are getting some sort of cold and nasty weather…..except dawsonBob….his weather is pretty much the same all year around…...personally I like the different seasons…..!!

bandit…..The view in the mirror prolly looks worse…..It does for me, anyway….)

Mike…..I agree with you about the wood….11% is a little too much moisture…about 8-9% is good, and 6-7%is even better…..!! Good luck on your eye exam…..Hope you get some good news today….Mine sure wasn't too good yesterday…Just have to wait and see how things turn out after the next shots next Monday…...I'll go back on the 28th for a follow up…..!!

Ok…..it's time to head to the shop, turn on the heat, and put another coat of oil on the boards….let them dry, and as this will be 5 coats, so that should do it…..and it's 32 now, so things are looking up, weather wise…....!!.


----------



## bandit571

Two glue-ups are out of the clamps…and have the last one IN the clamps…film @ 2300 hrs, ZULU…

The Boss wants to go out in this mess?....meh….freezing rain out there, right now…YUCK!

Safer to be IN the shop..than on a city street full of idiots….who drive like it is summer, out there…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

AG, I saw that snow! I was taking some leave before going back to Vietnam. It didn't stick, but it was still pretty cool.

Rick, we have seasons here, too. Spring comes in Summer, Summer comes in Fall, Fall comes in Winter, and Winter not at all.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Weather Report? SUCKS









First, the rain came down as ice….then..









This junk started in….snow IS a four letter word, right? Was heading for Lowes…









Because the bandsaw needed a new light bulb..









One item is now in the clamps…









May wait until after supper, before I head to the shop….


----------



## pottz

looks like parts of so cal bandit,except ours is *ash!*


----------



## Firewood

Bandit, are you cutting that jigsaw puzzle on your bandsaw? That is awesome!! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I probably shouldn't say this but another wunnerful, wunnerful day in water world, 50s and partly cloudy.

Did a little plumbing the last couple weeks, sink and toilet. Not sure what happened, no leaks?


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, are you cutting that jigsaw puzzle on your bandsaw? That is awesome!! LOL
> 
> - Firewood


Sorry…have enough trouble putting together puzzles as it is….Light does work on the bandsaw,....again









IF I can quit falling asleep in this chair….I might even Blog about today's "misadventures" 









Fancy cutter =...









A fancy corner joint….


----------



## 000

It's making up for all the hot 115 degree days from summer.


----------



## therealSteveN

Bandit did around here pretty well looks like. In Cinci they are saying first, and worst ice storm since records kept. I find that hard to believe, when we lived up closer to Bandit we had icy trees, vehicles, and roads a few times a year it seems. Cinci isn't that far South. I think these weather doods are all smoking some lefty terbacky. Probably need a map to get home every night.

Bandit is that an amazingly bright bulb on that BS or what? I can read down here with it, but thanks, you are saving me $$$$ on electric. Only thing, right around 5:00PM I have to turn the lights on, goes all dark…....


----------



## bandit571

Was done with the bandsaw about then..Bulb is a 25w. Push and twist to install

Bellefontaine had a BAD ice storm about 2006-2007…3/4" to 1" thick…town loss HALF of it trees…was out of power over in Quincy, OH for a week….was a bad year…Christmas we had 19" of snow, in one storm. Then, when that all melted in one day….we had a big flood…Watched a small camper float by, headed south in the Great Miami River….

The Boss lost the ONLY keys to the car….right before that snow hit….yep, snow melted, and we found the keys in the grass…..Cost me $85 to have a spare key made…


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +38d with 98% RH. This goes right to my bones. I finally got th BS fixed and Snodgrass adjusted. The the DeWalt 735 had a bearing go and a belt break first thing. I hauled it to a shop and had to wait 10 days to get it back. I have yet to fire it up. I'm filling in for nurse's who are taking time off. Jacksonville is 850 sq. miles and I have seen most of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

31 degrees this morning at the bus stop and headed to a high of ~46. Frost on all the car windows but it'll be gone soon enough, at least it's not snowing!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same temp here Jerry. Gonna be 50 today. Good temp for my training day.


----------



## Bonka

FF you are not talking about potty training are you?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Bellefontaine had a BAD ice storm about 2006-2007…3/4" to 1" thick…town loss HALF of it trees…was out of power over in Quincy, OH for a week….was a bad year…Christmas we had 19" of snow, in one storm. Then, when that all melted in one day….we had a big flood…Watched a small camper float by, headed south in the Great Miami River….
> 
> The Boss lost the ONLY keys to the car….right before that snow hit….yep, snow melted, and we found the keys in the grass…..Cost me $85 to have a spare key made…
> 
> - bandit571


I remember that storm very well. We had lived at the place in Trip City for several years. Our stinking sump pump had gone tits up, and it ended up flooding our basement in 3 hours after it started melting. It was strange because that house had covered porches almost completely around it, and up until that time I couldn't recall ever hearing the darn thing run. All the rain went out 10' from the house, and it was graded well enough that everything just went away from us. Water was knee deep, just like that.

For having a flooded basement it was fortuitous that the temp went up to 60* right after that big snow. If it somehow melted, and all that water had been under us, and it refroze before I pumped it out I've always wondered if it wouldn't have heaved the basement floor up. Last time I went to buy a new sump pump I bought 6 of them. I had gone through 4 pumps already buying one at a time. Darn things were firing nonstop, and they evidently can't handle that. By the end I could swap out a sump pump faster than most plumbers. Took 4 days for it to stop running. It made us wonder how much water was already under us, or when exactly that pump had failed?

While there was still snow on the ground I remember going outside, and the steam was so thick you had about 6' of visibility.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's still snowing here in Mid-Michigan. The snow began yesterday around noonish and is still going. Oops, just looked out the window and it seems to have stopped for the moment. The weatherman says we've got two more systems moving in from the west. He also said that the St. Louis area got up to 8" of snow. Is that right* FF Bill*? Anyway, it's 32° and moving up to 37°. It looks like it's gonna be a long winter.









Here's a picture of my snow gage. LOL It looks like we got our 3" or more of snow.

*FF Bill*, looks like you got another Top 3 Award. You're gonna have to make yourself a trophy case for all your awards you get from here. LOL Nice door.

*JBay*, I like your quote: "Hanging onto resentment, is letting someone you despise live rent-free in your head." (Ann Landers)...... I've had demons roaming around in my head for a while. They are slowly going away though. 
This might help get rid of the rest of them.

Well, It's that time to head out to the shop for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya..it IS Friday…leave it at that


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rain showers this morning and 42°. Will slowly cool down and change to snow this afternoon. A cool day tomorrow then mid 40's and sunshine all the way through Thanksgiving.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

No snow yet in my neck of the woods. I'm fighting a minor cold and trying to get things done in the shop.

It's sun shiny and headed to 50+ today.

Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## oldnovice

Here in San Jose CA the weather is fine but you can't spend much time outside due to the smoke filled air.

San Jose is about 170 miles south of the town of Paradise which has been literally burned to the ground by the "camp" fire which, at this point in time, it the worst fire in the amount of destruction and deaths in CA history.
I cannot imagine what the air is like in that area or how those directly affected fire are dealing with their loss of homes, friends, or even relatives.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was another pretty nice start to today's weather….It was around 38 when I rose late for my first hit of java….The sun was shining brightly, and no clouds are around….The winds are calm at 3 mph, and the humidity was kinda low at 34%....The high will get to (actually already has) 62 (really nice out there)......!! I've been in the shop, and put the last coat of oil finish on the cutting boards, so they are ready to go…...! Also cleaned and buffed 3 saw blades that was in desperate need of clean-up…..Lots of pitch and gum….One thing about hardwoods is that they don't produce a lot of that, like pine would (I hate pine).....So that is done and ready for the next project(s)....!! whatever that will be…!! Wow….lots of post this morning, and different types of weather around the country…..Welcome some of you guys that haven't posted before on our thread….Glad you could join us and post your weather…We're always glad to hear of new places and the weather….So far we've got rain, snow, smoke, and clear weather from the reports given…..!!

Don…..Looks like you're covered up with the white stuff…..I like your snow gauge…works perfect….!! Stay warm…

BurlyBob…..Hope you get over the crud soon….That's miserable trying to do things when you feel like crap….

bandit…..You got that puzzle put together yet…? Now you have a light to see by to "get 'er done"......!

Bill….The door looks great….I'm sure your firefighter friend will really like and appreciate it…...!!

That's it for me for now…..time to take a nap, and get ready to go to town later to eat supper buy groceries…!!!


----------



## bandit571

Puzzle is one with 2,000 pieces….Might take a while. Needed that light when I was cut tenons…

Road Trip today….dreary, 35 degrees and a very stiff breeze….ice all over the wires and trees….LOTS of branches down. No shop time, today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> FF you are not talking about potty training are you?
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


No Jerry, I was potty trained long ago. I was training for my FEMA rescue task force. Breaking concrete with a hydraulic hammer, cutting/burning steel with a petrogen torch, cutting lumber and building shoring.

Don, the highest snow total around here was 6" in the town where Cindy's office is. My house got 2" 25 miles from there.

My buddy's wife said she really loves the door. She did most of the designing of the door.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 12° with an inch of snow on ice here this morning. At least traffic was not bad taking Jamie to work early this morning. Should warm up to the upper 40's tomorrow through Thanksgiving.

Need to finish 3 projects and get ready for the next couple today. At least the shop is nice and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's currently 27° and cloudy. We had a little snow last night. Less than an inch. Heading out to breakfast with Deb's sister and husband. Will work on the drawers Deb wants for kitchen cabinets today. Unless she has other plans since we are out. You know how that goes.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s around here..and dry…but dreary. Oil Change has been done…not much else….may get a NAP in, instead.

Regular gas in Sidney, OH is averaging $2.10/gallon….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I've been pretty much out of pocket today, as chores needed to be done…!! It was 40 for a low at coffee time, with no wind, partly clabbered to sunny, and a high of 64…..Nice day….!! But my back has been killing me since last night and all day today….Went to town last night to eat supper, then to Wally World for munchings…!! I walked all over that store getting things, and it just killed me….sore all over more than anywhere else…..!! Don't know what the humidity was today as I forgot to look….!! It's 60 now and clear to dark out…!! Humidity is at 42%, and calling for 40-60% chance of rain starting about 7:00 a.m. until about ?
Filled up with fuel last night in town, and gas was $2.26 at Casey's…….! Not too shabby…!!

Well gang, we are working on nearly 3,000 post, which will take us over 13,000 since I started this thread..!!


----------



## bandit571

Was done with the Stanley 45..for now….stashed it back in it's case









And closed the lid..









Cut the panel for the bottom of the box..









Then the glue up war began..









let this forest of clamps sit a day or two…

Used to say…the only thing that doesn't hurt, doesn't matter anyway…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a cool morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 26° heading to 33° for the high. It stopped snowing yesterday and the weather turned nice, almost 35° and melted most of the snow. It's all blotchy in the yard now. We're supposed to get a warm up pretty soon, in the 40's. I can't wait.

I've been working in my cold shop and I think I'm coming down with a cold now. I didn't sleep well the night before last and again last night. I can feel it in my chest. But, I've got to push through this so I can get this cedar chest done for my customer. Yesterday I could only work on it for about 3 hours. And when I walk into the shop now, the cedar smell is over powering my sinus's. Tomorrow, I should get my wall heater installed finally. I've been using a small space heater to try and warm the shop up, but it's not working as well as I'd hope. Come on spring.

Well, I'm gonna go try to work a little out in the shop before I collapse. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Wife's present this year? That Van we just got..
...,and,46 years ago, got married….

Weather is ugly outside…again. At least it is above freezing @ 35 degrees…


----------



## bluekingfisher

Thought I would chip in with my little lot. Well, here in East Anglia (Cambridgeshire, England) it was a respectable 11 degrees centigrade high here today, ( not sure what that translate to in Fahrenheit) with a cloudless blue sky, yup. The sky is blue here too. 
Not sure about humidity levels, not something casually mentioned on our weather reports. If its rains it's wet, if it doesn't it ain't …................ain't? .......what a wordsmith. My old English language teacher would have kittens if she heard me annunciatte so. Lol
Colder tomorrow I believe down to 8 degrees with a heavy cloud cover, no rain expected however.


----------



## 000

Beautiful day today.
60 with expected high of 65
Not a cloud in the sky, winds at 2mph
23% humidity.
I'd take every day like this. Might have to mow the lawn later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 25° early now 32° and maybe get to the mid 40's later. All bright sunshine out there right now and not a breeze moving. Should be a good week here they say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the report Bluekingfisher and welcome to the weather thread.
Here it is 38F and cloudy with drizzle, not a nice day.

That's real nice Jbay. Sounds like a great time to visit the desert.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They say we have a chance of wetness on Wednesday. Not holding my breath.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon y'all,

Beginning to get a little nasty out now, since the rain is trying to move in and drop us some wet moisture….!! It was 40 at java time (around 8:00 or so), with clabbered over skies, (that means no sun), and present it is still 40….The high might get to 43, and the humidity is at 81%....Purdy soon it's gonna be at 100%..... I went to the shop earlier and did a little cleaning and sweeping up some….!! Then put a tarp on one of my wood piles in the small rack to keep it from getting wet…..I won't be able to move some wood inside, as I go back in the morning for (I think) my final shot in the spine area….And our company's coming in Tuesday evening around supper time, and be here until next Saturday…..!! Good eats, good naps, and good movies….that's our usual…!! I think Bill and I are having about the same type weather….as usual, or at least close….!!

You guys stay as warm as you can….It's winter here, there, and everywhere….except California….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

We actually do get Winter here Rick. This year I think it's scheduled for January 14th, between one and four o'clock. It'll be brutal, I'm sure.


----------



## 000

> We actually do get Winter here Rick. This year I think it s scheduled for January 14th, between one and four o clock. *It ll be brutal, I m sure.
> *
> - dawsonbob


Do you think there will actually be some cloud cover this year? lol
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We are still in a mess from the unseasonable warm weather. 42 here.








</a>


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate ice on a road/driveway. I'm sure you do too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, we have clear sky's and frost on the ground here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is hovering around 23° and rising to 34°.

Welcome *Bluekingfisher* to our weather thread. We have a bunch of good guys here, so enjoy yourself. BTW, you have a nice woodshop, mostly Jet's. That's good.

I'm excited today. I'm getting my heater today for the shop. I worked out there this weekend and I think I caught myself a cold. I feel like crap now. Not looking forward to going out in the cold to help, but if I want the heater, I gotta go.

*AK*, that's one nice, er bad looking skating rink. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, that's tough that you have to suffer through that nasty weather you have to endure. LOL

Well, I've got to go get another coffee in me so I can warm up before I go outside. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Must have snowed last night…have a dusting outside…

PIP…









No hardware, yet…..and just a coat of Amber Shellac…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Thanks for the sympathy for my nasty, brutal weather. I'll try to take a nap when it happens.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just got back home a little while ago from town….I had to be at the doctor's office at 10:30 for my 4th round of shots….After (finally) getting to the cubby hole where they prep you, I got 4 shots this time….upper back and lower back…He called it a "branch block", and it felt like he went plum to my front…..Didn't hurt, just a lot of pressure….and I'm still not done yet….I go back on 12-17th-018 for a consult to see if I've got to have the Rhizotomy…..I'm getting tired of this real quick….no results per say…..!! My wife always has to drive me, as they won't let me leave w/o a driver…..PITA if you ask me…..!! But had Mexican food for dinner before coming home..

It was 29 and clabbered over heavily, and now it's 40 with the same…The humidity is at 78%, and winds at 5 mph….The high will be 43, but feels like 36…..!!

Cold all over the place, so y'all stay warm….Bandit….the box looks good….I followed your blog all the way through the build……!!

When I left for town, it


----------



## Firewood

Dang, I'm 20 posts behind! I must have slipped into a comma for the last couple days. Anyways, it's 27° tonight after a day in the low 30's. The humidity is 68% and winds are 6mph. Some light snow is expected, but no accumulation.

I got the kitchen pull out shelves/drawers done. Just have to put on another coat of poly and get them mounted.

Bandit, the box looks great.

Rick, hope those shots work better for you this time.

Bluekingfisher, welcome to weather Central, though you will find a lot more than weather reports here.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. Been out of sorts fighting this cold. I know how Don feels. I'm forcing myself to get stuff done but I'd rather be inside with a hot toddy.

Blue kingfisher welcome to the group.

I have to run the lawn mower tomorrow as we only have 2 more days for dry weather before the rain and snow hit. I also have to move things around for the winter. It's going to be tight this winter with the new boat and tools. Thankfully I don't have any really big projects planned.

Well it's late and I think some sleep might help.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day starting here. 32° now headed to mid 50's with all sunshine.

Have several projects started in the shop but that could get interrupted anytime. We are on new Granddaughter alert and Grandma has to work so I could get another job for a few hours. Should be fun keeping track of a 2 1/2 yr old excited big sister.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, dreary, dusting of the white crap on the ground..again. Cordless keyboard decided to die this morning…despite new batteries.

Was looking around for the can of varnish…then remembered I had thrown it out….lid was shot, wasn't much left in the can. Will buff out the shellac on the little Oak box….and call it done.

May haul a couple boards to the shop after awhile….and get a start on the next Project. Will post the Little Oaken Box as a Project..later.

Is it Spring..YET?


----------



## pottz

well another miserably so cal day,temps around 70 today and mostly sunny but! we have an actual chance for some liquid sunshine tomorrow and thanksgiving,maybe 1/4-1/2" which will help kill the fires,but will also raise the possibility of mud slides.price we pay for paradise.stay warm and dry all.


----------



## 000

> well another miserably so cal day,temps around 70 today and mostly sunny but! we have an actual chance for some liquid sunshine tomorrow and thanksgiving,maybe 1/4-1/2" which will help kill the fires,but will also raise the possibility of mud slides.price we pay for paradise.stay warm and dry all.
> 
> - pottz


Looks like you will be sending a little of that moisture my way Thursday. (LV)
Meanwhile we're pushing for a high of 65 today with clear skies and sunny.
Hoping the mudslides will be a non thing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a chilly start to today's weather forecast…..It was 29 and plenty of frost on everything….The sun is shining bright, but still chilly….The frost is about melted now, and the temp has gone up to 39….The humidity is at 64%, and the winds are at 6 mph….So all in all not too shabby…The high will get to 47, clear tonight, and a low of 30……!! I still need to move some firewood inside, but just have not felt like it, after the doctor got through stabbing me in the back….I think these visits and shots are a lost cause, cause my back's holloring today…Looks like the next couple of days are gonna be nice…..in the low 60's……!!
We have company coming in tonight for the T.G. holiday….Coming from Tennessee for a few days…..Good eats, games, movies, and naps…..Sure hope you guys (and gals) have a good T.G. and eat lots of good grub…!!


----------



## rob2

I'm a little south of the big fire (Camp Fire) in Northern California, 150k acres burned, 7000 homes, 300 buisneses and 75 people dead, 1000 missing. Praise God there is rain in the forcast. Pray it really happens.


----------



## Festus56

Rain would be good if not a lot all at once. Have learned after being a firefighter most of my life that mud slides keep the problem going long after the flames are gone.

An old friend that lived in Magalia, CA for 21 years retired and moved back to this area a year ago. He sent a sad video of his old house burning a few days ago.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We just might get some wet tomorrow night and into Thursday morning. Here's hoping.

I hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful few days in WW, sunny, low 50s and high 30s. Clouds and rain in coming.

Bluekingfisher, sounds like you are about the same as WW.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was cold yesterday, but today should warm up nicely and be sunny. I think I'll go pick up my new Sawstop today. Unfortunately I won't be able to even take it out of boxes until Monday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold and snowy morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's 30° and it's not moving up or down from there today.

I picked up a terrible chest cold recently. I think I got it while working in that cold shop of mine. I'm feeling like crap and probably look it too. I got a new gas stove in my shop which works great but, because of this illness, I can't go out and enjoy it. Bummer.

*Rob Drown*, Welcome to our thread. We have a bunch of good people on here and I know they all welcome you the same.

*Rick*, I feel for you friend. There is nothing worst than a back issue. I hope you can resolve it soon. Just how did you screw it up in the first place?, Old Age?

Well, I think I'm gonna get off of here and go lay down again. I can't wait for this crap to go away. Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye…same old, same old around here…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

I rose to 32 degrees out, and the coffee was cooked and ready for consumption….!! The high today will get to 60, with a humidity of65% and winds at 1mph…..My son and family made it in last night around supper time, so we'll enjoy them with eats, games, etc……!! They'll be here till Sat. morning and head back to Tn. Rain coming in around Friday, and that's all I have for now…..Talk to you later, gang…….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We're actually looking pretty good for some rain overnight. Fingers crossed.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

ditto bob,your neighbor to the north-socal.


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather is definitely taking a turn. Some might call it for the worse, I'm thinking for the better. We're looking forward to some rain and snow. It will be very much appreciated by me.

I'm thinking I'm on the down hill side of this cold. Needed to do something today so I varnished up a bunch of bowls for Christmas gifts. Did it at the dining room table. Brother does the house smell of varnish. I even lit one of the wife's smelly candles to burn off the fumes. It helped a bit. Doubt I get anything done tomorrow. I'm not much in a holiday mood this year.

That being said, here's to all having a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep,

I hope all you guys have a great Thanksgiving day, and eat lots of good grub, then eat some more, and then eat the leftovers……!!! We'll be eating it around here for a week….!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I'm still an ice rink but it has cooled off. 20 degrees today. Now we need snow.


----------



## Firewood

Hello everyone. It's about 25° here in Wisconsin. Today was a ho-hum day weather-wise. Looks like some stuff coming our way though. Nothing big, but may screw up people's travel plans coming home on Sunday.

I finished and installed the kitchen cabinet drawers. I think the next item on the list is a doll cradle for our granddaughter. I have some mahogany that I may use for it.

I know all it takes is watching the news for 30 minutes to know things are pretty screwed. But I also know that there are a lot of really good people out there too. Like all of you guys right here. 
Thanks *Rick* for starting this thread and giving us a stress-free moment whenever we want it.

I wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving and sincerely hope everyone has someone to share it with.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A couple long days in the shop. Have several Christmas orders that need done. Only about 30 more SHOP days until Christmas you know.

Was a bright sunshiny day here. All the way up to 59° and still mid 40's now. Not sure if and when we are getting more moisture.

Hope you folks get all feeling better soon and have a great Thanksgiving. We should have a new granddaughter before morning. Will be a good day here.


----------



## bluekingfisher

> Good Morning Boys and Girls, we have clear sky s and frost on the ground here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is hovering around 23° and rising to 34°.
> 
> Welcome *Bluekingfisher* to our weather thread. We have a bunch of good guys here, so enjoy yourself. BTW, you have a nice woodshop, mostly Jet s. That s good.
> 
> I m excited today. I m getting my heater today for the shop. I worked out there this weekend and I think I caught myself a cold. I feel like crap now. Not looking forward to going out in the cold to help, but if I want the heater, I gotta go.
> 
> *AK*, that s one nice, er bad looking skating rink. LOL
> 
> *Dawson Bob*, that s tough that you have to suffer through that nasty weather you have to endure. LOL
> 
> Well, I ve got to go get another coffee in me so I can warm up before I go outside. So, stay safe my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Thanks for the welcome, and glad you like my woodshop, just never enough space.

Well, cold, cold, cold today, ground frost first thing, hovering around 1 degree (F) the clouds have rolled in and the air is heavy and cod. Not a day for the shop, besides, SWMBO has her day off from work, so I have indoor chores today.


----------



## bluekingfisher

> Thanks for the report Bluekingfisher and welcome to the weather thread.
> Here it is 38F and cloudy with drizzle, not a nice day.
> 
> That's real nice Jbay. Sounds like a great time to visit the desert.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks for the welcome. I need to start converting degrees Celsius to Fahrenheit and vice versa. Either way it is bleeding cold here today.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, +49 °, RH 99% & calm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to All!!

A cloudy day here. 41° now and should get to the low 50's later.

The new arrival came at 11:46 pm. Another Granddaughter is here to spoil.


----------



## bandit571

First time in about a week…there be sunshine out there…patches of blue sky, even…

Any temperature below 50 degrees should be banned.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a frosty start to today's weather forecast….It was 31, and dew on the lily everywhere, and frost, too…The high will get to 58 (maybe), and the humidity is at 90%, with a 1 mph wind…..light….!! Right now it's 38, so a slight warmup is on the way…..

Mike….I appreciate the thought a bunch….I'm glad I started this thread, also…it's been a good ride so far, and hope it continues…..I think we all enjoy the weather reports, the conversations, and the projects we post for everyone to see on here…..!!!

Mark…..Congrats on the new grandbaby…. Hope she is healthy and the mom is doing good….!! yep….you're right….another grandchild for grandpa and grandma to spoil…..!! There's nothing quite like a grandchild….!!

David…..Man, it sounds cold over in your neck of the woods across the pond….I was just thinking about when we first got to know one another here on LJs….it's prolly been 6-7 years now (?)….a long distance friendship…!!

Hope all you guys have a great Thanksgiving day and lots of good eats, naps, and whatever else comes your way….I'll check back tomorrow…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's quite cold here in Mid-Michigan. The temp dropped into the teens last night and is currently 22° and promising to move up to 26°. However, we do have a warm up coming starting tomorrow. The temps will get up to 45° by Sunday. Yay!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!! And a special Congratulations to* Festus* who now has another Granddaughter to spoil. That's wonderful news. Congrats again.

It looks like I'm starting to get over this nasty crud. My chest feels a lot better but I'm still sucking up crap out of my lungs. By tomorrow I'll be back in the shop I hope. Life is not fun if you can't be in the shop.

Well, I'm gonna back on outta here and get ready for the festivities. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy thanksgiving to all my friends here. It's gonna be a nice one here.

Marks a grandma again!

Got my saw yesterday. I'll hope to assemble it on Monday. Heading to Branson tonight.


----------



## pottz

woohoo we got rain,about a 1/2",may not sound like much to most but in sunny socal it sure is.happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got some real, actual, honest to goodness rain overnight. It was only 0.01 of an inch, but it was something, at least. I guess Pottz got all the good stuff. LA is only about 130 miles to the North, but they almost always get more than we do. It's the jet stream, or sumpin.

Mark, congratulations on your new Grand daughter. Another thing to be thankful for today.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Hope it's the best one you've ever had.

Stay safe, dry and warm. Oh, and eat a lot of Turkey, too.


----------



## 000

Still nothing from dawsonbob or pottz.
Little breezy today, I smelled rain earlier but nothing as of yet.
Nice blue skies, few clouds, mostly sunny @ 66 deg.
I hope everybody gets to enjoy some good eats today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Jbay, I can't understand it. We both got some, then sent it your way. You should have gotten it by now. Check with UPS.


----------



## 000

> Jbay, I can t understand it. We both got some, then sent it your way. You should have gotten it by now. Check with UPS.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Probably stuck in Barstow, there is a lot of traffic.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Cold here again. Only in the 30's and drizzling. Looks like we have snow coming, but they haven't decided how much yet. Stay tuned.

Mark - congratulations on the granddaughter. Hope you have oodles of opportunities to spoil her. LOL.

Bill - good to hear you got the new saw. You will find even the assembly is a joy. Instructions are top notch and if you happen to run into a difficulty, customer service is awesome. Keep us posted.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy T day everyone. Chilly and wet in WW. Congrats Mark. Passing out cigars? ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill - good to hear you got the new saw. You will find even the assembly is a joy. Instructions are top notch and if you happen to run into a difficulty, customer service is awesome. Keep us posted.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> - Firewood


I tried to find and bring with me to Branson the owners manual and assemble,y instructions, but I couldn't find them. I was gonna read up on the saw while we're here. Oh well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Jbay, yeah, i always blame the depot in Barstow, too. Even when I know it's really stuck in Cincinnati, I blame Barstow. Oh, the stories I could tell about Barstow…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Morning after Turkey day, still full. Ate too much. 42 dungrees frankenstein and rain moving in. Lazy day at work, would rather be in the shop. Have happy Black Friday if you're shopping. Glad I'm no in retail anymore.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool cloudy day here. 36° now and may get to the mid 40's. Chance of snow showers tonight they say.

Guess I will just have to stay inside the shop again. Not sure I need to eat today. Had plenty yesterday I think.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Mercy…. I'm still miserable from all the grub we consumed yesterday and last night….Pigged out, I mean….I'm getting back on my weight loss now that the holiday is about over….Still have company here, but leaving in the morning for home in Tn…..We'll eat the leftovers for a while, we had so much…..Good eats….!! Just going to eat lightly for today, then taper off…..)

It was 45 when I heard the coffee cooking, and seemed like it was getting cooler….Then the rains came, along with the wind….Dropped the temp just a smidge, but the rain will stick around for the day, looks like…The humidity was at 68%, and the high will be right around 50….all in all not a bad day….!!

Mike in STL…..Glad to hear form you again….Thought for sure you quit us, or moved, or something….!!


----------



## bandit571

A Bright SUNNY morning to you all….

Food was good…stuffing apparently didn't like me. May go to the shop after awhile. Have a couple Ash legs to taper…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to near 50° today and mostly sunny. Not a bad day at all, considering what's on the horizon. Tomorrow will be rain and then Sunday we are under a winter storm watch.

Not too much in-store shopping today, though we did stop in both Woodcraft and Rockler. It's nice to have both stores within about 15 minutes drive. I didn't buy much, but I did drop a hint while we were there.

We were invited to son's wife's brother's house for Thanksgiving dinner. We had a great time and really good food. Tried hard not to over eat. Did pretty good I think. Being invited out means no leftovers. That makes me sad, but probably for the better.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL 63°, 99% RH and calm. It has been raining off and on but more is welcomb. The best food, in my opinion was the smoked salmon my wife did. We are still eating left overs and have yet to attack the 12 lb smoked turkey as my son forgot to bring it with him. I'm sure it will be torn into this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, rainy-arsed day….might be a good day to stay in the shop….at least I won't be wearing the coat, like last night.

May try some Mortise and Tenons, today…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix:
Another ugly sunny day. 
Starting out cold and damp today, 46F & 75%RH, heading for calm day with 70F high.

Posts seem like everyone had a decent holiday. 

Here Thanksgiving was thankful, massive amounts of food consumed and leftover.
Managed to get over half of my holiday shopping out of way already. 
Christmas tree is up with lights burning bright; so my interior decorating job is done. SWMBO and kids will finish decorating it over the rest of weekend.
Hoping after I weed and feed the landscaping (yep stuff still green here), I might actually get some shop time today. Fingers crossed. 

Be safe. Cheers to all!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..The festivities are over, most of the good grub is gone, and my son and family left this morning to go back to Tn. We enjoyed their visit, as usual, and had a grand time playing games, watching movies, and eating good groceries…...But there comes a time when things have get back to normal…..We like our peace and quiet….!

It was a nice start to today's weather…..It was 45 at our coffee time, plenty of sun, no wind, and the humidity is pretty decent at 56%….It's now 57 and going up to 69…..nice…..!! I think I gained 5 lbs. with the consumption of grub…..Back to the weight loss program…...until Christmas…..then it starts all over again….) Sounds like we all consumed more than we normally do, but what the heck….it's the holidays…..!! Only bad thing was I had to have a butt load of Tums to get over indigestion…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I did post yesterday, but it seems to have disappeared somehow.

Glad everyone had a good Thanksgiving.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was a chance of snow but missed us until later I guess. Still 40° now. Is snowing hard about 100 miles south in Wyoming.

Have one project in the shop to finish today. Need to get more walnut and pine for the next couple projects but the hardwood store and the sawmill decided to do a 4 day weekend. Need more room to store wood but the shop keeps getting smaller.


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. Wet today with temps in the mid 40's. It's been very clouded over all day. Temps will be dropping tonight ahead of the snow coming. Still no telling how much we may get.

Rick - I went all the way down to page 5 and then thought something ain't right. That's when I discovered you changed your profile pic. Nice try, but you can't lose me that easily.

Mark - I know what you mean about the shrinking shop. I really only have enough lumber rack space for the current project.

Gotta run. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a small bit of snow overnight and it was melted off by noon. We had company today with 3 little kids. A nice visit, thankfully it's calm and peaceful now. We won't see snow till Monday. Guess it's time to break out the snow shovel. Looks like tomorrow is the last time I run the mower to pick up the last of the leaves.


----------



## Magnum

Hey Rick:

I noticed that you've changed your Avatar. GOOD STUFF …BROTHER!










All The Best: Rick S.


----------



## pottz

rick,whats with the new avatar,i aleady miss you!.man nothin lasts forever…............sigh!


----------



## Magnum

> rick,whats with the new avatar,i aleady miss you!.man nothin lasts forever…............sigh!
> 
> - pottz


Assuming your might be talking to me…....The coloured one is just one of my Copies of a Masonic Crest. Rick Dennington changed his to a plain black one from his Face. I was just congratulating a "Masonic Brother". I've been a Mason for over 30 Years Now!

I've got a new one for you also:










YUK YUK YUK BUDDY!! Rick S.

PS I"m thinking of changing My Name Though? Wadda You Think


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Heading home in a few hours. Wind advisory for the way home. That's always fun pulling a 36' camper. Blizzard coming to northern Missouri. We will get nothing. Just gonna be somewhat cold for a while. Looking forward to putting my saw together so I can get back to woodworking.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's pretty nice out there this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather has been quite nice the last couple do days with temps in the 40's however, the bad weather is returning. 








We are located right smack dab in the middle near the Flint dot on the boarder of the yellow/blue line. I'm not quite sure whether we are gonna get 6+ inches of snow or 4", regardless It's coming!!!

*Rick S…*, I also wear that emblem with pride. I'm a PM of my lodge.

*Gerald*, I love smoked salmon. Nice choice, it last's longer than turkey and it's good.

We had a nice thanksgiving holiday with some of the kids coming by to visit. I finally got over the crud and am feeling much better. I've got a few things to do in the house for the wife today then it's out to the shop to make more sawdust. So, if I want to get ahead of the game, I've got to go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it WAS bright and sunny here, starting to cloud over, now.


----------



## mel52

Cold Here. Full blown blizzard moved in last night. All roads in N.W. Kansas icy and snow packed with a good chunk of Interstate 70 closed both directions. A little bit ago was 24 deg. with wind chill of 6 deg. We had N. wind of 34 mph with gusts to 54 mph.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Mel !!

Just a little dusting of snow overnight. Now it is bright sunshine and 30°. Should get to the low 40's later. Guess all the big snow went south of us this time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon all. 32° and cloudy No snow yet, but looks like 3-6" starting in a couple hours. They are saying blizzard like conditions.

Went shopping this morning. Now for a little shop time this afternoon.

Stay safe and warm everyone. And be careful out there today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Brother is it ever windy today…..!! it's blowing about 18 mph, and gusting to about 28-30 mph….it has scattered every leaf on my property every direction possible….swirling around makes it look like dust devils….except it's leaves…..it was 56 and clabbered over when I rose this morning for java…..The sun came out, wind started blowing, and it's now 62, with clabber then sun…..But the temp is slowly dropping, and by dark it'll be 43, and headed to 28 by morning….So a drastic change is on the way…No moisture of any kind is predicted until about next Friday and Saturday…..Was gonna move some wood in today, but way too windy….Maybe tomorrow……!!
You guys that are under winter storm watches, and blizzard conditions keep an eye peeled for oncoming inclement weather, as anything can happen with those conditions…..Keep us all posted…..!!! Stay warm and dry.!

mel….Good you made it back to join us here on the weather channel….Come again, and keep us posted….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Driving home was fun. Pulling a 36' camper in high winds is harrowing, then add lots of wrecks on busy interstate and wet roads. Made it home without incident. I think it's time to open my growler filled with antique amber ale.


----------



## Magnum

*Rick S…, I also wear that emblem with pride. I'm a PM of my lodge.*

*Good for you My Brother!* Nice to know that you are on here. I'm sure there must be a few more of us.

Best Regards: Rick S.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Still a mess here. Got an inch of snow this morning and it turned to rain this afternoon.


----------



## pottz

> rick,whats with the new avatar,i aleady miss you!.man nothin lasts forever…............sigh!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Assuming your might be talking to me…....The coloured one is just one of my Copies of a Masonic Crest. Rick Dennington changed his to a plain black one from his Face. I was just congratulating a "Masonic Brother". I ve been a Mason for over 30 Years Now!
> 
> I ve got a new one for you also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUK YUK YUK BUDDY!! Rick S.
> 
> PS I"m thinking of changing My Name Though? Wadda You Think
> 
> - Rick S…


no I was talking about rick dennigton,i miss his avatar.congrats on being a masonic though.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to almost 50 degrees around here…lots of sunshine, too.

Spent a bit of time in the shop…was a handtool day, today..









Shoulder cuts on a mitre saw…with a stop block set up…









Backsaw for the cheek cuts…or..









Split them off with a chisel…









Was that kind of a day…


----------



## BurlyBob

A chilly day. Hard to believe I got all the PITA chores done before the snow shows up tomorrow. Had another crappy night's sleep. 4 hours of laying awake listening to the wind and clock.

We're looking forward to, hopefully 2-3 inches of snow this next week. Tomorrow I'm getting my snow shovel out and putting an edge to it. Also going to give a good coating of WD-40.

Rick S. I truly agree with you about woodworking and therapy. It truly keeps me grounded and makes me realize that I wasted the best years of my life as a cop. Should have done something productive like carpentry.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 32°. The snow started here, but just barely. At least not for us. A little south of us they have blizzard warnings and have over 7" so far. We'll see in the morning I guess.

BBob - I agree. Woodworking can be quite theraputic. Before we moved, I'd go up to back and clear some buckthorn or something and tend the fire as I burned it all up. Since that is now in my past, the woodworking is what I enjoy most when I need a little time on my own. I'm not saying I'm very good at it, but it sure doesn't stop me from enjoying it. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL 64°, RH 99% overcast with 50% chance of rain. I have to go into the city, Jacksonville, this AM to get a PT/INR machine. I'm going to wait for the traffic sweet spot around 0930 and zip back home.
They are building roads in the area as fast as they can but traffic is still bad.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Should get in the mid 40's today and 50° tomorrow. No snow forecast until Sunday for here.

A few more Christmas orders in the works. Guess I better stay after them.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's snowy and windy here in Mid-Michigan. The snow came last night and looks like it's about 3" on the ground. Late last night, the weatherman changed our forecast from Winter Weather Advisory to a Winter Warning and was claiming that we were gonna get 8" of snow. The schools are closed everywhere. Panic is setting in and there are accidents everywhere. LOL Those people grow up in this stuff and they still can't drive in it. The temp is hovering around 32° and our high will be one degree more.

*FF Bill*, Glad you made it home okay. Pulling those 5th wheels is like pulling a sail boat in a wind storm. The wind pushes you all over the place.

*Rick S.*, where about in Ontario, do you live? I live about an hour from Sarnia/Port Huron in Michigan.

Well, I'm headed out to the shop to try and finish up my hope chest. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## pottz

looks like another typical so cal fall week in store,santa ana winds with temps around 75 today and then the forcast is heavy rain and temps in the low 60's by wed-firday.some places say if you dont like the weather wait 15 minutes here if you dont like the season wait 3 or 4 days-lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you woodchucks,

Mercy!!! It was a cold 24 degrees out when I finally drug my arse out of the rack at 8:00 to get my first hit of java…..The friggin wind blew all night long, and still gettin' it…!! Swirling and curling all over, and leaves are piled higher and deeper around here…....All the leaves came from the woods around my place front and back….Went out to get the trach can this morning, and the wind was gusting to 30 mph, and leaves piled about 2-3' around the doors…..and it ain't done yet…..I noticed a few good size limbs were broke off and hanging…..!! I went in and inspected the shop to make sure nothing happened, like a limb through the roof or some such…..everything's jake.

It's now up to 27, bright sunshine, and the high will be 39 by 4:00 p.m., then start falling again, and get cold again in the morning….!!

pottz…..I have several avatars that I swap out every now and then….I like to change up and keep people surprised…..The same one gets boring after a while….!!! I like the goofy-looking guy….!! I've been a member of the masonic lodge since 1972. My home lodge is in Texas…..!! And I also agree that woodworking is good therapy…..It sure beats physical therapy any day…!! And I've plenty of that the last 50+ years….)


----------



## Rick Dennington

It looks like my post at 10:53 hit the 3,000 mark……Yahoo….!! That makes over 13,000+ comments and photos of projects we've posted on this thread since 2015…...Wahoo !!! Let's keep it going and go for……?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed that Rick. Congrats!
Well, the grizzly saw has headed to its new home with Pastor Albert. The sawstop has been moved into the shop and stood up. Time for some assembly after lunch.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

What pottz said pretty much goes for here, too. 75 and sunny here in San Diego today, with rain coming Thursday. Right now it looks like we'll get almost three quarters of an inch.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

One word describes today….UGLY. Windy, misty rain, changing over to snow…and….it is a Monday..

Not even good Infantry Weather out there…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical wintery day in WW, wet, chilly, 55 down to 45, overcast and gray.

Rick, congrats on you 13,000. Not sure what happened but LJ email notifications suddenly stopped. Anyone have any ideas? I'm going to turn them off since they aren't coming anyway and try turning them on in a few days.


----------



## pottz

> Typical wintery day in WW, wet, chilly, 55 down to 45, overcast and gray.
> 
> Rick, congrats on you 13,000. Not sure what happened but LJ email notifications suddenly stopped. Anyone have any ideas? I m going to turn them off since they aren t coming anyway and try turning them on in a few days.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


notifications have been a problem for tha last few weeks some get them some dont,mine have been off for the last 3 weeks.cricket has the it guys working on it,when who knows bob.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's alive! Waiting for the mobile base. Currently the saw is about 2" below my workbench/outfeed table. I see a cabinet under the right side in the future.


----------



## Firewood

Hey everyone. Today was a bleak, cold and breezy day. It was pretty windy last night during our non-blizzard. They we're predicting 4-8" and we ended up with a dusting. Some of he folks (not too far) south of us got over a foot. I'm quite content with what we got.

Rick - Congrats on 13k. But as this is your topic, I suspect some shenanigans going on ;-)

Bill - How's the new saw coming along? You know the drill - we need pictures or it never happened.

Talk to you soon


----------



## BurlyBob

IT warmed up to a balmy 38.

Bill that be one purty looking new toy. You'se been being a good boy for Santa to bring that to you so early. Good for you getting such an awesome upgrade.

So my pet peeve of the day, 6 telemarketer phone calls while I'm trying to varnish bowls for Christmas presents. Thinking it might be the wife I drop everything to get to the phone. When the last one of the day called a few minutes ago I'd had enough. I saw the number was not from my area. I picked up and Said, "WHAT?" It was the first live person of the day. She didn't stay on the phone long and hung up before I could pass it off to the wife. I'm thinking I need to work on improving my personality…NAAWWW! I'm content with me being me.


----------



## Bonka

59° with 91% RH and 7 mph breeze. Cold as hell with the RH and wind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, the picture is there. BBob can see it. Can you? I cut a piece of poplar with it. Not a single sawblade mark on it. Now I need a few more blades. Gotta use a full kerf blade with the riving knife. The guard has been placed on top of the fridge where all my blade guards have gone. My business bought the saw. It's a business expense.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just have a few minutes before grub time…..

Bill….I like that new SawStop…..!!! It's a sweet looking machine….! I'd like to sell my Unisaw and get one of them…..I'd want a 5 hp. if they make such a beast…..What is yours…? 3 or 5hp. ? A cabinet on the right side under the saw is sweet….Everything right at your fingertips…for the saw, that is…!! I sure like mine….One suggestion: Make it as tall and as wide and deep as you can, and you'll have plenty of room for all your saw plunder….just my $.02…

Mike….How dare you accusing me of shenanigans. How did you find out…? Who ratted on me..?.....;-)….I tried to keep it on the up and up, but I just lost control, and pressure got to me….!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

85*f today and temps will PLUMMET to the mid 60s tomorrow !!!!
dang - where is my long sleeve flannel shirt ???

.

.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick. I got the 3 to. Should be plenty. I never felt like 1.5 wasn't enough. They make 5 and 7.5 in the industrial saw.
The space under there is wasted anyway, so a cabinet there would be awesome. I would like to make it roll with the saw and incorporate the blast gate for dust collection.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I once again got to thank you for your advice. Why I never thought of a foam brush before. I've used them for lots of things. Guess the light didn't get switched on till you flipped the switch. It's made real fast work for all these bowls. I've knocked out 3 dozen. I should be finished with them by the end of the week. That will fill all the Christmas gifts and the gallery contract. Now I can coast and enjoy the holidays like they should be enjoyed with no pressure. I guess after the first of the year the young lady at the gallery wants me to start doing picture frames. She's talking some really decent money for frames. Guess I'll give that a shot. Might get to upgrade a couple of tools. Just as long as I don't have to deal with people!

Might get some snow tomorrow! keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw Bill. How tall will it be with the mobile base? I need to upgrade someday and my benches, saws and tables are all set at 36". Really do not want to modify everything in the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Sorry Bill. I should have done a refresh before I posted and would have seen the pic. It looks great. Congratulations. Mine is a 3hp Pro also. My old saw was one of those 113. With the 1 hp Flex Drive. I brought that blade to a dead stop more than once. Have you tried the nickle test yet?

My drill press stand found a new home after I moved it to the mitersaw station.










It's almost like I planned it that way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm glad the foam is working for you BBob. Sounds like you got a good thing going.

Mike, I have not tried the nickel test, but I did think when I turned it in how smooth it was. I like your cabinet underneath.

I'm not sure Mark. I'll meausre tomorrow. I would guess 36".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning campers, it's cold outside! 19 going to a high of 32. Less cold tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Bill, I got you beat. It's 18° here, humidity is 79% and winds are 7mph. Going all the way up to 24° today.

I busted a tooth the other day, so it's off to the dentist this afternoon. Grrr…

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 40° this morning and should get to the low 50's today. A little cloudy but warm.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….low 20s outside….just enough of that white crap to cover the leaves.
Getting the the finger poked this morning, then find out what the Heart Monitor found out….

1st Breakfast will be …pills, again…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another ugly boring day in Phoenix: 
Starting out clear skies 42F, 35% RH. Heading for 70F. Should be pleasant day after it warms up.
Can finally tell winter is here, morning kid chauffeur duties had me out just before sunrise.

Last weekends hopeful shop time was circumvented by surprise update to the 'honey do' list. Didn't help that I let myself get dehydrated on an extended landscape clean up and propping up economy with copious amounts of holiday shopping. Sunday afternoon developed a migraine from hell that sent me to ER for 2 liters of fluid to stop the convulsions and pain. Feeling back to normal today, and starting to sound like a broken record, but I really do plan to finally work on some wood today after a several month hiatus.
Just have to remember what I was working on when put everything away in back September? I know I have several unfinished projects hiding somewhere? Also need to make a couple of small holiday gifts. Time flies this time of year.

Stay warm, safe, healthy, and happy what ever your day has planned.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Woke up with a serious back ache this morning….Was hard to get out of the rack, too….Made my way to the coffee maker, looked out the kitchen wender, and it was 28 and frosty…That lousy wind finally died down after blowing for 2 days straight….but it's still kinda brezzy out, with winds at 8 mph. The humidity is at 67%, and the high will be 39-40, depending on who you believe….Feels like 25 out now….It's time for some Advil and more coffee….!! Forgot to mention that I gave the "Frankenstaion" to my son, and the cutting board/ pizza paddle to my d-I-l while they were here…..!!They seemed to like them, and was really proud of them…..Said good things about "the old man"....……That was their early Xmas presents, as we'll be in Texas this year….if I don't have to have surgery, as I go see the back doctor in the morning….the way things are going, I'm ready for that…..

Mike…..That is one fine-looking sawstop and one great-looking cabinet under the saw…..!! I like it….!! Plenty of room in that puppy for saw accessories……!!

BurlyBob….Glad to hear you're getting some work from the gallery lady….! That should keep you out of trouble for a while….Just don't deal with the public, and you'll be good to go……

It's cold everywhere, so you guys stay warm, and keep making the sawdust and chips….It's a good time to be in the shop…..!!!


----------



## 000

Beautiful day heading into work today. (view through my windshield)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Forgot to add my "under the saw cabinet" just in case you were looking at different designs for yours…..With Mike's and mine, that might give you some ideas on what you want to build for your new saw……!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's all the way up to 25 now. Kind of cold out there while I'm building some 2×12 sides for my trailer. Trying to make it a bit safer for carrying kids in the Christmas parade this weekend.

Thanks for the pic Rick. I may just do some doors and a few shelves for bulky things like miter sleds and my tenon jig. Maybe a drawer on top.

Nice view Jbay.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Should get some real rain Wednesday night and Thursday, then there's a chance of more of the wonderful wet stuff through Sunday. Could it be? Could we actually get that much moisture? Stay tuned for further reports.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope ya do Bob.

This is for Mike.


----------



## bandit571

Tail light has been replaced…weather still sucks….
Finger poked turned out a tad low reading….had Broccoli last thursday 
Heart Monitor came back as 90% normal….They seem to think the BP is a tad too high..

Wake me up, when Spring gets here….


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a little snow today but it's melting soon as it hits the ground.

Rick you have my complete sympathy with your back pain. I've said it's positively breath taking!

I do like those cabinets under your table saws. Wish I could add one. I've got my saw on a mobile base 
I'm feeling a little cocky tonight. I finished the last of those bowls. So all our Christmas presents are covered and I've got a couple left over for the gallery.

Man it is really coming down now. Big fat wet flakes! This keeps up I could be pushing my snow shovel in the morning. A far cry from DBob's warm and dry 75.


----------



## bandit571

Just a dry fit


----------



## Firewood

After a pretty chilly day, we're right back where we started at about 18°. Sun peeked out briefly this afternoon but than it started flurrying. May get down to single digits tonight. Brrr.

The dentist put a temporary crown on my tooth. No root canal needed. I'll get the permanent one in two weeks.

Bandit - I hope they can get your BP and other issues straightened out for you.

Rick - nice cabinet under your saw. Lots of storage.

Bill - congrats on getting the saw setup. When I first got mine setup I was almost giddy at what I move up from.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## pottz

nice warm day in socal today but changes coming tomorrow with lots of rain starting tomorrow night.
firewood - i feel your pain,getting 2 next week myself-ouch,i mean the wallet,novacaine wont dull that-lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I havent used the saw yet. I need the mobile base to elevate the saw. The saw was running in that pic, Mike. Successful nickel test. You've got me beat again. It's only down to 24 here.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley ended day with 72F clear skies. Smog and dust in air create another one of many interesting orange/purple sunsets.

Spend several hours cleaning clutter from garage and finding the top of my workbench, and found a Bedrock 607 won from a lucky ebay snipe war that I forgot arrived many weeks ago. It's an all original Type 9 from 1931/32 if you believe the type studies. Some previous owner attempted a cosmetic restore, paint touch up on japanning to stop rust mostly. Bottom/sides are flat square. Rosewood is in good shape. Had wrong front tote screw, but found a spare to make it right. Blade and cap iron have surface rust that should clean up with Evaporust and steel wool. Did a quick hand hone with 6000/130000 stones on blade, and it cuts like it should:








This completes my goal of assembling a set of bedrock users for shop. There are different type, but all flat top versions from a 603 to monster 608, all in full to partially restored ready to use state. Most have PM11 or A2 replacement irons. Hopefully the elves will bring another PM11 for the new plane, or at least a Lee Valley gift card? 

Digging out the mess, realized I have 4 active projects waiting to be finished, and 2 more on the list due before Christmas. Looks like I need to get busy in shop. So after almost 2 months, I finally got to work with some wood. 

It was a good day!


----------



## Bonka

+33°, 84% RH with 2MPH breeze. There is frost here and there. Our daughter and grandson boarded a plane for HI this AM. The go from Orlando to JFK then it is straight through to Kona. That is 11 hrs. I would be in restraints half way there. That is where my wife of 52 years is from and they have a historic beach house to stay in. It is my 18 yo grandson's first visit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

20° here this am. That's 1° warmer than yesterday at this time. Supposed to get above freezing today, about 40 I think. Better than yesterday. Still need to winterize the camper, but the cold is making that difficult. Tomorrow should be in the 50s with rainin the evening.


----------



## Necky

It was put to the test, reached new heights, broke new ground, re-engineered and re-imagined. To put it all into perspective we rounded up the top news articles of 2017 that demonstrate wood's current and future disruptive force in the way we design and build buildings.


----------



## Firewood

I see we have a spammer this morning.

Woke up to a whopping 12°, 5mph winds (so it feels like 10°) and clear skies.

Going to my b-i-l house to help him hang some doors today.

Bill - don't let those pipes freeze in the camper.

Larry - yeah, I HATE having my teeth worked on. The cleanings are ok, but the chipping and grinding drives me nuts. I'd rather get a colonoscopy.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

30° yesterday morning at the bus stop, 27° this morning. Things are starting to get busy around here, had to go to a funeral over Thanksgiving 650 miles away, drive back then lots of meetings with inspectors, appraiser, realtor, roofer, plumber, insurance agents and multiple mortgage loan people. All so we can close in < two weeks, move all of our worldly possessions, then head back to Ohio for Christmas with the in-laws, drive back down to finish setting up the house over the vacation break, then start the kids in a new school then head back to Ohio mid-January to get all of my shop machines hopefully in one trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, that sounds like a whole lot of no fun. Hopefully it goes smoothly.


----------



## bandit571

Old wive's tale…..when the first snow that leaves tracks from where you walk on it, happens…look at the date…that will be the number of trackable snows you will get that season…...not looking forward to 26 more snows…YUCK!

Just over an inch on the ground out there, bright sunshine…but only in the mid 20s….feels like the south end of a north-bound Siberian Bat.

Boss wants to go shopping, today…..I want to go to the shop….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I had a fun-filled morning, after getting coffee, then a shower, then leave for town for my doctors appointment at 10:30…..It was cold here in the mountains….it was 29 with mucho cloud cover, but peaks of sun on my way to town…..then clouds, then sun, so you get the pics….!! After checking in, they put you in a holding room until the doctor decides to come in and talk….Checked vitals….all was normal and good…then wait, and wait, and wait…for about 20 minutes….FINALLY he walks in…!! We talk. he goes over my stats from all the pre-shots I've done…..All negative results…..then he lays the bomb on me…..SURGERY.!!!! No other course of action..!! So….after getting the date and time worked out, I get a handful of paper work to read prior to the thrilling event, which includes blood work, and other crap they can think of…..that's scheduled for Jan. 3rd, and the surgery will be Jan. 8th….!! here's the real pisser….I have to check in at 5:45 a.m. that morning…..Who the heck gets up at that time…? Only when I'm going fishing….!!! Anyway….it's 40 now, with a humidity of 61, and very light winds….The high may reach 44, and cloudy the rest of the day….!! That's my good news to tell, so I'm outta here….! I need a nap..!!

Mike…..I'll trade my back surgery for your dental work…..!! Does that sound like a good deal, or what…? You can keep the colonoscopy…..!!....


----------



## pottz

sorry to hear that rick,ill keep my dental work too! waiting for rain later today mild temps and scattered sun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a little chilly and breezy here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 28° with a 12 mph West wind. Just a tad chilly today.

I spent the day cleaning up my shop after finishing up my latest project. I've notified my customer and I'm just waiting around for him to call me back for a pick-up. I read our thread this morning with you guys showing *FF Bill* your ideas for his new saw toy which I really like. So, while I was cleaning the shop, I thought I would take some pictures of my under the saw storage unit. The whole saw is mounted on a roller carriage with 8" wheels underneath for mobility. The wheels are mounted on a 2" x 6" frame and the whole saw sits only 37" from the floor to the top of the saw. I've been using it for about 5 years now and have made only a few minor changes to some of the storage area.






















































I know this may not be for everyone, but it works for me. Stay safe my friends

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that's a heck of a saw station. Nice and big AND it moves around.
I got my saw up into the rolling base by myself. That was not easy and I dropped the saw a bit at one point. No damage. I would like to build a cabinet that is on wheels and attaches to the extension wing. Then I can eliminate the hokey support legs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My view while grilling chicken tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another nice start to todays weather….again….It was 43 with a lot of clabber hanging around, and a threath of rain….prolly tomorrow….It is 53 at this writing, and heading to 60 for the high…..!!.It looks like the next couple of days it will be in the low 60's for highs, and 40's for lows….Not too shabby for the end of November…..Humidity is at 82%, so it might rain late tonight….!!

Last week or so I ordered a new tower for my PC desk top, as I'd been running Windows 7 for years, but it was time to upgrade to Windows 10 and all the bells and whistles to go with it….Me and the spouse spent most of last evening setting it up (she had to do most of the heavy lifting to get the old tower out, and put the new one in place, then hook up the wiring, speakers, etc…) My back just couldn't handle it, and she's the smart one when it comes to computers and downloading junk in it….I help a little… Didn't replace the monitor, as it's a 24" one…What a difference a new tower makes…..!! I'm still playing with it getting all my favorites in, etc….and getting used to how it works…..I'll get it, though…!!

pottz…..Thanks for the sympathy…. See…..when you wear false teeth, you don't have to worry anymore about dental problems….that's all took care of….no more tooth pain, no more flossing, and brushing… When you go smooth mouth you're troubles are over….!!!

Don…..That's a nice setup you have around the saw….Everything just where you want and need it…Convience is the name of the game….!! And if you're happy with it that's all that matters…..!!

Bill…..Nice shot of the evening sun going down in the mountains…..How was the grilled clucker..? Good, I'll bet.

That's all I have for now, as it's dinner time, and get me some vieenies…...!


----------



## bandit571

Weather Report: Sucks. Wake me up when Spring gets here..


----------



## pottz

morning everyone its a bone chilling 61 degrees with a steady rain falling since last night,expected to go until tomorrow morning,well needed for our area but unfortunately bad for some of our burn areas.those that survived the fires may now lose their homes in a mud slide.we prey for them.peace to all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 rainy, wintery degrees here in San Diego today. It started about 2AM, and it's been fairly steady, so far. Should go on until tomorrow morning. Boy, did we need it.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

The ugly So CA weather appears to be into blowing into desert southwest:
Phoenix high is 67F, add a light breeze and some humidity, and it's cold out there. 
With a dismal cloudy day like this all I want to do is go back to bed.
Stay safe and warm!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, hope the sprinkle doesn't start a series of our slides! 50° this morning at the bus stop, much better than the last few days. Kind of wish I could close on the house earlier so I could start moving sooner, I really hope the weather cooperates when I need it to. Being stuck in a holding pattern for the next two weekends is tough especially knowing what awaits 12/10 - 1/10.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 27°, 93% RH, cloudy & calm. Rain coming tomorrow.

The doll cradle is getting close to assembly. I put a round over on all exposed edges and working on getting the end grain sanded. Almost there.

Rick - sorry to hear you will need surgery. I hope it finally gives you some relief. Ah, computers. I used to build all my computers way back when. Now our main computer is a 13" laptop. I still have a tower, but only fire it up when I need a CD or some rarely used app. Not too often anymore.

Don't feel bad if I don't feel sorry for all you guys complaining about temps over 50°.

Have fun but stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, it's snowy and cold here in Mid-Michigan. The snow hasn't melted away yet so it must still be winter here. The temp is 31° with a calm wind. No wind makes the weather tolerable. The high for today will be 35°

*Dawson Bob*, You're getting rained on? Fantastic! I'm happy for you. Now you can hold off on the rain dance.

*FF Bill*, I got a chuckle at your "I got my saw up into the rolling base by myself. That was not easy". I've been there and I'm sure we all have been as well. That can be hard on the baby getter!

*BB Yeti*, I've been in your position once. Last year, when we moved from up north to down state, we had to stay a few months with my step son and his family. It wasn't fun cause I don't have my shop to play in and I always felt I was in the way. If I wanted to work on something, I had to use his make shift tools. It was very unpleasant. I hope things work out for you.

The wife and I got an invite to go to Texas for a week and we've been thinking on it. My wife's been checking air fair lately. If we go, it would probably be around the end of January or the first of February. I thought about driving down so I could stop and see a few friends on the way, but flying is cheaper and quicker. I'm kinda excited to see all our old friends down in the Rio Grande Valley again.

Well, that's all I have to say for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Can't see outside….too F O G G Y…..snow is melting away…chance of Thunderstorms tomorrow…welcome to Ohio.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The good words for today is: Heavy fog…!! I rose late for my usual coffee time, and I looked out and the fog was/ is so thick I could see maybe a 100 yards (?)….it's still heavy out now, but the morning temp was very nice….51 degrees, cloudy, with a sprinkling of rain here and there….Rain chance for today and tonight is 40-50%, so we might get some moisture yet….The humidity is at 100%, and 1 mph. winds…….The high should reach around 60, so another good day….Still haven't been able to move any wood inside, as it feels like I pulled a muscle in my lower back…..Don't even know how that was possible, as about all I can do is lay down, or sit down…This really sucks..!!

Mike…..Yea….I have a 17" lapper, and it's a Dell with all the bells and whistles, Windows 10, but that sucker is heavy…I've always favored a desk top PC with the big screen and a Logitech wireless keyboard and wireless mouse….All my wife uses is a laptop….I built her a laptop desk a few years back, and it's about wore out…. I use one of them little plug-in thingies to make them wireless….Works for me…!!

bandit…..No thanks….I've been to Ohio more times than most people….My mom lived there, and my sister and her family lived in Springfield and Enon….They both died, and I said I'd never go back…!! Nothing there for me..


----------



## pottz

well we ended up with about 3/4" of liquid sunshine where im at,but unfortunately some in the foothills burn area got a little mud bonus,not as bad as it could have been though.sunshine for today temps mid 60's but another chance of rain for saturday night.peace to all from socal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The rain is over for the moment. As of 9AM we had 0.80 inches, with more to come on Saturday. Needless to say, I loved every single drop.

Don. Okay, I'll stop the dancing. At my age, it was wearing me out.

Rick. Sorry to hear that you need surgery. I feel for you, Brother.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I tried to find our thread, and it was way back on page 4…..Everyone must be busy, or working on projects, r something…!! It was 56 degrees this morning when I rose for my java….It was still raining…The rain and thunderstorm hit here about 9:00 last night, and the wind was howling, then laid for a while, and now it's back…..Limbs everywhere around my place….!!! Right now it's 64 and plenty of sun, the winds at 17 mph., and the humidity is at 46%.....So when the wind finally lays, it'll be nice….!!Next week it's suppose to turn colder, and snow is predicted on Friday and Saturday with highs in the 30's and lows in the 20's…..!! It has got to today's high of 64….!!!

pottz and dawsonBob….Glad to hear you guys finally got some rain….You California boys need all you can get…it stays pretty dry out in ya'lls neck of the woods…..


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to be in the 50s here….and rain all day….The Dungeon Creek has started…..got the glue up done, and sitting up high and dry….Boss wants to go to the stores….


----------



## pottz

sunny and 64 here today in socal,todays rain didn't make it but another rain event is coming in thursday-friday,hope all are well-peace.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. May get some showers overnight. As Pottz said, we're expecting more rain on Thursday and Friday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. it's 36 deg, 100% RH, winds are 14mph with gusts to 27mph and raining to beat the band. I'm sure glad it ain't snowing instead.

I've been working on the granddaughter's cradle. Here is what it looks like so far. Deb want to put a picture of a unicorn on it, so that will be the next step before I topcoat it. Not sure what finish I will use yet. Probably some kind of poly.










Well, gotta get ready for church. Stay safe, warm & dry everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek, East Branch..
.








West Branch goes by the bottom of the stairs…so…









Goes up here…









High & Dry….


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL @1930 hrs 61° RH 99% breeze 2 MPH It has been raining all day with 1.08 '' so far. I did not even try WW today as I have to move some equipment outside to make room. So I have been editing my neighbor's photos he took while visiting the Grand Canyon. I have been able to salvage several as the others are very overexposed. 
As a matter of fact I'm still wearing my robe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Been busy. Yesterday busy day of work. Big project finally over. Took today off to celebrate and to take part in Christmas parade. Pulled my trailer as a float. Heavy rain last night. Lots of clouds and wind today, but no rain even though it was promised.
Put up a new 50" tv today. That's pretty neat. Looks like 3D.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A cool day yesterday but warmed up to 40° today after about an inch of snow last night. South and east of us they are getting all the good stuff.

Been busy in the shop for awhile. Have several Christmas orders done and several more to get done. Another week or so will not be able to take any more orders that need done and shipped before the big day. A one man shop can only get so much done.

Hoping by the first of the year I can have time to update my shop. Want to replace my tablesaw and a new drum sander are on the list for sure. My saw is a 1973 model that has done it's job well but is getting tired. I paid $50.00 for it in the early 80's at an auction sale.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got some snow last night, somewhat over an inch. Had the kids over today for an early Christmas. The grandsons are quite amusing and enjoyable, though I am glad they only spent an overnighter. I wonder how I managed to three and they lived to tell about it. Tomorrow might be the last day of 40's for the winter.
Monday I'm back in the shop getting things done.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, After waking up this morning, I looked outside and saw green grass and sunshine. I thought I was dreaming, I cleared my eyes and sure enough, there was green where the snow had been. The rain overnight had washed away the snow. It almost looks and feels like spring with temps at 47°. WOW! It may even get into the 50's today. We've got to celebrate at least for the day cause I know winter will come back and bite me in the arse.

That's all for now. I'm gonna go outside and dance on the green grass for a while. "giggle"! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That might be a little sloppy Don. Stay dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The good words for today is: Very windy.!! It was 40 at java time, cold winds at 18-20 mph., and the humidity is at 61%.....The winds makes it feel like 35, and some heavy clabber is hanging around….The high will get to maybe 50-51, but it feels much colder than that….No rain or snow is forecast for the next several days, but who knows….Next Friday and Saturday has snow in the forecast….How much..? We don't know yet, or even if we will get snow….!! It's gonna start turning colder as the week rolls along…!! But hey, it's winter time….Suppose to be cold..!!

Mike…..The granddaughter's cradle is looking good….Is this for a new grand baby, or just a doll cradle….? Is that Maple, or Birch..? Doesn't look like Oak…..!! Looks like you're getting close to putting as finish on it…!!

bandit…..The project is coming along nicely…..You'll have it done and finished in no time….!!

That's all I have for now….Just waiting on the wind to die down some (?), so I can try to move some wood indoors….Might have to get the spouse to help me….We've done this plenty of times before….!!


----------



## pottz

well same ol same ol boring sunshine and mild temps,how I envy you guys back east-lol.actually its breezy and cool this morning.gotta go make some dust-peace.

rick-I like your avatar.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Looking forward to more rain starting Wednesday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was 24° early and already up to 27°. Had a little flurry come through this morning but has cleared up now. Another nice day to be in the shop.

Cradle looks great Mike. I am sure there are a couple of them to build in my future too!

Back to work, got a couple more orders this morning. Seems like bootjacks and my weather forecasting stones are the thing this year. Keeping the laser busy about 6-7 hrs. every day.


----------



## bandit571

Got up into the 60s today! Windier than Foghorn Leghorn….Starting to cloud up, now..

Ballgame wasn't going very well…at the 2 minute warning before Halftime..headed for the shop….was more fun down there, anyway…Film @2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Clouded up…then cleared back up…

Teaser…









Until I can get the Blog wrote up…


----------



## BurlyBob

Just a little colder here and looks like it's going to continue to so albeit slowly. No snow in the forecast for a week or so.

Finally going to get back into the shop in the am. Only one project to tackle and 3 in the near future. All my Christmas gifts are built and getting ready to be shipped out. Sure is nice not to have the pressure of a deadline.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad called me this afternoon and said a hunter came to his door to ask for help. He had driven his truck into the farmfield where he was retrieving his deer stands. The 2wd truck became stuck in mud about 200 yards off the gravel. Luckily for him, my tractor was able to make it out there and pull him out. Otherwise he would have been in big trouble.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bit cool 27° this morning. A light breeze and 92% humidity is a feel like 19° day. Only get to the low 30's today and cloudy.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold and sunny in Phoenix this morning. starting off @ 42F, 50% RH as it rained Saturday. 
Heading for high of 61F.

Too much real life stuff to work in shop today. Real life sucks!
But I did some wood work yesterday, here's proof at clean up after sunset.  
.








.
Problem was I failed my neanderthal test: 
Was prepping some weather stained 8/4 cherry and seemed like every hand plane I grabbed had a dull blade; so I gave up and rolled out the 8 inch jointer + 15 inch planer to straightened edges. 
Did remember to scrub brush & blow off the dirt/dust before planing, but it didn't help. Any plane that was used on weathered wood earned dull blade quickly, PM11 blades lasted longer than stock blade, but they still took a beating. Wood was stored outside under awning and seemed OK? But it looks like our dust storms drove lots of sand into surface. Not sure buying ~200 bdft of 8/4 cherry for $1 bd/ft was bargain I had anticipated.

Stay warm, dry and safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 33, heavy clabber, winds @ 12 mph, and a little gust every now and then….The leaves are swirling…!! The humidity is at 67%, and we have dry weather, so far…..Now it's 37, and may hit a high of 40…Turning colder as the week progresses, and snow later (?)……That's o.k. as we have plenty of firewood and kindling put up in the sunroom now….Me and the spouse loaded up the utility trailer, and brought in the wood rack to stack it on….Got about 1/2 rick in now, and it's dry and ready to go……!!










Today is our 41st wedding anniversary…..Depending on how we feel later, we may go into town for supper….That's usually what we do…No gifts or such…..!! As sore as I am from getting in wood, I may just settle for a big bowl of stew and cornbread…..Yummy..!! She says' that's fine with her….!!

Here's a few cutting boards I made last month….The paddle ones were for my d-i-l and so I made one for the spouse….The other two are for sale at the spouse's booty shop….They have already sold, in fact….Xmas gifts..!

The Walnut and Maple board was for the d-i-l, and I added some Purpleheart srips to the spouse's….!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. to my way of thinking at $1 bf for 8/4 cherry ..you stole it and should be ashamed of yourself so send it to me. I'll give it the home it deserves! That is one really fine looking workbench. Sure wish I had room for one.

Rick, congratulations on your anniversary. Keep taking good care of your back.

It's a blue sky morning here and only 25 headed to the mid 30's. I've got the heaters on in the shop and headed out there in a little while. For now I need another cup of coffee.

Have a great day.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Well here it is the middle of the winter in Arizona, yep it was 39° in Surprise when I got up and then the sun came up and she warmed a bit heading for the high 60's today … Made me put on a long sleeved shirt, it was darned right chilly.
Had a couple of boys come to visit the shop yesterday, so the both went home with a new pen that they did some of the turning on, should have seen their faces with the completed pens, those grins were worth a kagillion bucks and really made my day …

I've been spending allot of time sanding off the General Finishes stain that I put on my Library card file cabinet, The stupid stain is the worst stuff I have ever used. It turned out blotchy, streaky, and uneven. I applied it with a folded rag as I have on other stains and had really crappy results … it looked OK on some test pieces, but went south on the big cabinet … And with the paper thin veneer on the plywood, sanding it is real tricky.

But on the good side there is no snow in sight, and we will have a couple of rainy days later this week, so there will be a lack of sleep as the cacti do their slurping all night.

Oh, by the way, don't pay the ransom … I got away.

Y'all be safe in what you do, and please, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Looking forward to some rain later in the week.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

3 inches of now snow last night, Mostly sunny today

Picture looking into my bedroom. A tall dresser and a tall file draw fell over and hit a bed on the other side of the door way. The tall dresser is a cherry dresser I built. Some minor damage to the top and the top drawer front.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It's 27 deg, 79% RH, winds 14 mph and getting dark. After raining most of Saturday and yesterday, it turned to snow and we got about an inch out of it. yuk. GrumpyMike, I'll take your weather anytime.

Rick - I like your cutting boards. They look great and will make fine gifts. And Happy Anniversary! Mine is coming up in a couple few weeks. As for the cradle, The wood is from Deb's dad. It is mahogany, but not sure from where. I've had it for over 30 years. Some of it has cupped a fair amount. Even for the cradle, I had to rip it, flatten it and then glue it back together to keep from losing too much thickness (it was already planed to 3/4").

Captain - I concur that is a nice bench. I also noticed you have quite a few clamps in the back of that photo. If you find trouble storing them, I know a great charity you can donate them to - but their 501c status is rather questionable.

AlaskaGuy - What the…. It looks like one of those bears snuck in through a window or something. How did that happen? I hope the damage isn't too severe.

Bandit - your table is looking good. I can't wait to see the finished product. What wood are you using?

Well, have fun everyone. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mike, I believe that they had a pretty substantial earthquake in Alaska over the weekend.


----------



## Firewood

Ah. Thanks for that. It shows just how much news I've been watching lately.


----------



## firefighterontheside

7.0 magnitude. I didn't hear of injuries, but a lot of infrastructure damage.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a page from the USGS on my computer that shows a running report of earthquakes worldwide. The number of aftershocks in that area of Alaska is mindboggling. Several dozen everyday since the big one.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I ve got a page from the USGS on my computer that shows a running report of earthquakes worldwide. The number of aftershocks in that area of Alaska is mindboggling. Several dozen everyday since the big one.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Aftershock map.


----------



## bandit571

Table is made out of Ash….first coat of Witch's Brew Stain is drying now…









Trying for the colour on that skinny oak sample….

Misty-assed rain this morning….patchy clouds and sunshine this afternoon…snow flurries after it had clouded back up…..yep, Ohio Weather…20-30s all this week…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, Mike….I appreciate the nice comment on the cutting boards….!! We decided to just stay in tonight for our anniversary…..we used to go out and paint the town red, but we ran out of paint…. And thanks for clarifying the type of wood used on the cradle….I couldn't make it look like Mahogany….it looked too light…..Mahogany is usually more dark brown or reddish in color…..!!

AG…..It looks like the earthquake made a mess of things, but luckly noone was hurt, and things can always be repaired and put back together….Glad to hear ya'll got out unscathed…...It sure could have been worse….!! Looking at that map you posted sure is scary to think that that many aftershocks took place…..Wow.!!

Mike in STL…..Where you been keeping yourself lately..? Thought you had flown the coop….Good to hear from you….Don't be a stranger…!! We're always here….!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rick,

I changed positions at work and that keeps me more occupied than the last one. Top that with just being busy around the house and dealing with the fallout from losing my Mother in July, the stress of the holidays now and working on trying to maintain another house, somethings have just taken a back burner.

I still lurk, just don't post nearly enough. Playing on the radio occupies a lot of time that isn't spent in the woodshop.
Here's my ham station.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

It sure sounds like you've got your hands full with everything you described….So sorry to hear you lost your Mom….I know the feeling, bud…I lost my dad first, and then my mom 2 years later, and then my sister not long after that…..So I can sure sympathize with you…..I think about my mom more often every year at this time, cause Christmas was her favorite holiday…..She loved to decorate the house up and buy gifts for all….!!


----------



## pottz

partly cloudy today with temps around 69 rain moving in late tonight going through friday morn.hopefully and easy gentle rain for the burn areas.peace all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and cold out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out but the temp is 26° with a light breeze out of the WNW. Our high for today will be 32°. I guess my short lived spring is gone for now. Shucks!

*AK Guy*, I saw your pictures of the damage to your shop and home. Sorry about your luck. The shop looks like someone got in your shop and opened all the cupboards and knocked over some wood. But, your deck is a different story. How the heck are you gonna fix that separation? Good Luck my friend.

*Rick*, the paddles and cutting boards came out nice. They look very pretty.

*Capt. Klutz*, I have to agree, that's a nice looking bench and cherry too.

*G. Mike*, I'm glad you warned us that you got away, I was just getting ready to pay for your ransom.

*St. Louis Mike*, nice Ham set-up. I always wanted to do that but, never seemed to have time to get to it.

Well gang, I've been busy lately. A couple of days ago when it was nice out, I went out and cut some branch's out of the trees that were hanging on my roof. Then I worked on debarking some live edge wood for some shelves for my wife. Then yesterday, I had to help move my MIL into an assisted living place. I was whooped last night. But, didn't get much sleep, I think in part because I was so tired. That's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Cool 20° and sunshine.

AG that sure made a mess of your shop. How far are you from Anchorage?


----------



## Bonka

67° in Orange Park, Clear and sunny 52% RH. It rained all day off and on but only got just over 1''. I saw one of the "poor devil" moments yesterday. The rain was coming down briskly and there was a poor man alongside the belt way changing a tire.


----------



## bandit571

30 degrees, with a dusting of that white crap…..Just another dreary day…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Started off cold this morning…..it was 28, plenty of clabber, a little fog also, as no wind was blkowing…The humidity is at 65%, and the high will be 39…..It's now 30, so it hasn't warmed up very much….feels like 24*, and no precipition yet…but it's coming….suppose to hit here this weekend…!! Plenty of wood indoors, so I'm ready…!!

pottz…..Glad you like the avatar….I looks just like me….

Don…..I appreciate the cudos on the cutting boards…..Just quick and dirty …...! I made them when I made my son's drill/charging "Frankenstation".....!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was cold and clear at sunrise this morning in Phoenix, Had layer of ICE on car windshield even though it was only 40F this morning. Blame the unusual 50% humidity hanging around this week. Winter has officially arrived!
Now that sun is out, it's 55F at lunch time and heading for 65F. Nice day overall. 

Funny story, This morning my high school aged son came inside and asked what to do about ice on car windows, wipers wouldn't remove it, and he couldn't see to drive to school. :-o) 
After I stopped laughing (being raised in Midwest, and avid downhill skier before knees gave out), I told him to let car warm up and be patient. It's his first 'winter' owning a car. Born and raised in desert SW, the poor boy has a lot to learn about weather and cars! Still can't stop giggling about his new experience. 
--
Want to thank everyone for kind words on work bench!
Wife calls it my man cave furniture. Says it is too pretty to be in garage, and if I wasn't making a dusty mess on it all time, it should be kept in house! Yes, I'm lucky-that she keeps me around and likes my toys. ;-)

*Ak Guy*: Condolences on property damage. Glad to read no one was hurt. Have had the fun of being in Japan high rise hotels on business during a couple major quakes. First quake experience; on 22th floor - I was thrown out of bed and onto the floor as didn't react to initial rumbling. Scary stuff.

*Bob*: Sorry I misspoke previously on cost of lumber. The 12'-14' long 8/4 cherry cost me $2.00 bd/ft. It was the stack of 4/4 that was only $1 bdft. 
Wanted to share to a before picture of staining, checks/cracks that made the 8/4 so cheap:
.















.

Once I cleaned it up, I found this figure inside a couple of pieces. 
.








.
May have to re-think my original intended use, a cherry/maple butcher block table top?
Hmm.

Stay warm, dry and safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain due from early tomorrow morning through Friday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, it was 40° this morning and has warmed to 55° at mid day as I sit here eating my lunch … pretty overcast as the storms move in from the west… Now if Dbob will not hog all the rain, we should see some on Thursday.
Oh how fortunate we really are, that earthquake in Alaska could have been very deadly.
I have friends in Sitka, but they say that they didn't even notice the quake, as Anchorage is 400 miles away.
I didn't see any photos of AG's shop, just the bedroom, so I guess I'm not getting all of the e-mails.

Everybody give thanks that the quake did less harm than it could have.

Be safe and be well.


----------



## Festus56

Grumpy Mike AG started another thread with pictures of the quake here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/299465


----------



## bandit571

One picture says it all..


----------



## Grumpymike

Thank you for forwarding those photos Mark … 
But no broken bones is good …


----------



## firefighterontheside

It snowed all day here, but the temp didn't allow for any real accumulation. Sometimes it was snowing very hard.
Did you have to buy your own tools?

I got back from picking up auction winn8ngs a few hours ago. I got about 10 boxes of vinyl siding. I got a whole bunch of faucet repair parts. Already replaced my aerators. Got a bunch of drop ceiling grid. Gonna sell that. Finally I got a display and sales case for knobs, pulls and hinges with lots of new stock. Gonna try to make room to keep and use the case.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh man if there is a way to have tools without buying them … I'm in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Oh man if there is a way to have tools without buying them … I m in.
> 
> - Grumpymike


Whoops. That was supposed to be posted on a different spot.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a nice rack Bill, hopefully you got it for less that it would cost to build it. I got some fixtures from the Pier 1 in Gravois Bluffs when they were going out of business. I couldn't build them for what I got them for.

It snowed here in STL and the surrounding areas today, it was pretty snow, didn't mess with the roads. 30 degrees Frankenstein now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike. I'll be sending the first of it tomorrow, then some the next day. I wouldn't dream of hogging it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I paid $43 for the rack with all the contents. Lots of hinges and pulls.


----------



## BurlyBob

It never warmed up to freezing today and no telling what the wind chill was. There was a pretty decent breeze.
I walked out of the shop one time today and when I shut the door a piece of ice fell off the upper roof hitting the roof of my covered entry. Makes me realize what good idea it was to build that.

Capt. That is some nice looking wood. You did steal it though!

AG, I see your still getting a bunch of after shocks, is it ever going to settle down for you folks?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Not much going on here. Woke up to low 20's, and cloudy, going to bed with low 20's and cloudy.

Stay safe & warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

20s and snowing big flakes, right now…grrrrrr.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hope this is not too far off topic:

Spent some time in shop today finishing squaring edges on lumber, and realized that incessant Arizona heat toasted two 3/4 full bottles of TiteBond (II and II extend) that were fine when last used in August, and less than 8-9 months old. So off the use my Woodcraft $10 off $25 coupon for replacements.

*Hot Arizona weather sucks!*

While in wood store mood, stopped at another wood working store, was checking out some new lumber arrivals, and noticed a couple of piles didn't look nice and straight like normal see, with much of top stack warped like a banana. Clerk was straightening up a pile and mentioned that the 40-70% humidity range the last couple of weeks was creating havoc on a few of the exotic species. 
When I raided my wood stash last weekend, I also noticed well aged kiln dried lumber in garage also gaining a slight amount of warp and twist 'knot' there when I put it away.
Luckily once I prepped my stock, and let it stabilize over night, the warp/twist was mostly gone. Not sure what wood store is going to do.

*I HATE HUMID WEATHER! *

[Audience - Laugh out loud]

Not funny? 
Try this:
I finally figured out why some LJ folks joke about Alder, 
.
















.
Yes, those are actual retail prices at a hardwood lumber store.
Any wood with almost no grain texture, odd tan color, and sold at retail this cheap has to be joke!

Ba-Dum-Tish (sound effect => 



)

I am done now ranting about weather for awhile, Thanks for reading.
Have a great day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. Ya think The Fridge's high opinion of alder will look kindly on such disrespect of his favorite wood?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Capt. Ya think The Fridge s high opinion of alder will look kindly on such disrespect of his favorite wood?
> - BurlyBob


LOL,

FWIW:
- I used alder on a pair of painted jewelry boxes ~12 years ago.
- Used alder make a sofa table to match some custom made to order furniture for family member. Local Stone Creek furniture uses alder and alder veneer plywood for everything, and then dye stains it to look like other woods. I figured out the stain mfg by the color chart, and local supply company sold me same stain they buy just from color code. You can't tell mine and apart from their catalog.
- I usually have a stick of 4/4 & 8/4 alder on hand. I use it as fence material for fixtures/jigs when a softer hardwood is needed.

Mean no offense to anyone.
Alder is OK wood for some things, and it is the absolute cheapest wood at my wood supply houses.

I just don't get the JOKE.

Any debate on alder reminds me of famous quote I heard:
'Opinions are like a**holes, everyone has one, but they think each others stink.

Too each, his own. 
Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Low 20's & cloudy this morning. Going up to upper 20's & cloudy this afternoon. Feels like Groundhog Day around here.

Deb sees her hip surgeon this morning. Hopefully he can give a good course of action to get her on track to get rid of the pain she still has.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## pottz

alright woke up this morning to a light steady rain they told us was coming,supposed to last through tomorrow night,so no sun in socal today.
firewood-hope he solves your wifes pain issue,got a brother that badly needs a hip replacesment,its no fun.
captain-i wish that alder was in my area,.99 cents id buy it all,the lower the grade the more i like it!
wishing good weather to all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Woke up to 30 degrees as I stumbled to the kitchen for my first cup of joe…..I needed a big one, too, as I usually do…..Clear skies, no clabber, and the wind is at 2 mph…..The humidity is at 86%, but it feels like 24 outside…..Rain is supposed to come in tomorrow, and Thrusday, then snow over the weekend…..Yuck!!!
Got to head to town after a pot of joe to renew my drivers licence…..Do a couple of chores while there, then get back and cover the outside faucets, clean the fireplace, and get ready for some good fires….!!

Mike…..Hope your spouse can get some relief from hip pain….It takes a long time to get over knee or hip replacements….it's been 8 years on the knees, and 5 years on the hip….and shoulder….Cold weather sure does make them ache and hurt….in fact, it makes all of my old bones ache….It's hell to be old and stove up….!!!


----------



## bandit571

Snowed enough last night…I can leave tracks when I walk through it…only 25 more such snows to go….

Going to repair the bench's end vise…








Or, at least replace the jaws..









3 years of very hard use….might be time…









Ya think?









Will update when I get the lumber…..


----------



## pottz

now if that bench could talk,id love to hear the stories bandit.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Hope this is not too far off topic:
> 
> Spent some time in shop today finishing squaring edges on lumber, and realized that incessant Arizona heat toasted two 3/4 full bottles of TiteBond (II and II extend) that were fine when last used in August, and less than 8-9 months old. So off the use my Woodcraft $10 off $25 coupon for replacements.
> 
> *Hot Arizona weather sucks!*
> 
> While in wood store mood, stopped at another wood working store, was checking out some new lumber arrivals, and noticed a couple of piles didn t look nice and straight like normal see, with much of top stack warped like a banana. Clerk was straightening up a pile and mentioned that the 40-70% humidity range the last couple of weeks was creating havoc on a few of the exotic species.
> When I raided my wood stash last weekend, I also noticed well aged kiln dried lumber in garage also gaining a slight amount of warp and twist knot there when I put it away.
> Luckily once I prepped my stock, and let it stabilize over night, the warp/twist was mostly gone. Not sure what wood store is going to do.
> 
> *I HATE HUMID WEATHER! *
> 
> [Audience - Laugh out loud]
> 
> Not funny?
> Try this:
> I finally figured out why some LJ folks joke about Alder,
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes, those are actual retail prices at a hardwood lumber store.
> Any wood with almost no grain texture, odd tan color, and sold at retail this cheap has to be joke!
> 
> Ba-Dum-Tish (sound effect =>
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I am done now ranting about weather for awhile, Thanks for reading.
> Have a great day!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 17° early and now up to 30°. A lot of sunshine and no wind makes a decent day outside.

Here is hoping your wife can get rid of the pain Mike. That stuff is no fun at all.

I use Alder occasionally when I need to match some old cabinet doors for a customer. It is $1.95 for Knotty Alder and $3.75 for premium here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The rain hasn't started yet. Pottz, are you hoarding all that wonderful wet stuff for yourself? Let it go, Brother, let it go.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

i wish i could keep it all but we had a little this morning and its been dry since about 7 i was looking at the radar and it looked like you were getting it all.looks like we'll see more about 3 or 4,ill give ya a little though-lol.


----------



## dawsonbob

The wet is falling! The wet is falling…finally! Yes, indeed, the clouds are finally leaking that wondrous wet stuff. Color me pleased.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow can't be far behind. It is winter after all.


----------



## Grumpymike

You guys don't know how good you have it, out here in the cactus patch we pay $5.29 Bd Ft for Alder, and every now and then they get a load of knotty Alder for around $2.40 … At Woodworker Supply. So we wait for sales and stock up.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Grumpymike* - Oops? Those alder price pics are from Timber Woodworking in *Mesa Arizona*? 
They are updating their website, check out the FB page. 
Short drive across town and you can buy 4/4 knotty alder for 99 cents. 

Don't get me wrong, I love getting stuff from Wood Worker's Source; great people, good selection, club member discount. Closet location is over half hour drive from me, and I still manage to visit too often. Wood quality is usually top notch. Can often find figured pieces in new unit deliveries before they get picked clean. (Hint - visit day before monthly sale starts to get best stuff!). But even with club membership discount and occasional sale; WWS lumber is never any real bargain unless getting figured lumber for price of straight grain.

FWIW - Besides Alder prices - Yesterday some 8/4 Tigerwood followed me home. The beautiful color and tiger strip figure was too nice to pass up, especially when half the price other guys charge locally. Have no idea what it will become, but good looking wood always finds a project.

Oh yea, WEATHER!
Today was typical Phoenix winter: cold 45F this morning, 65F for high temp. Had some heavy clouds move in last night, but they cleared out some throughout morning to bring decent day. There are more clouds moving in as I type this and RAIN is expected to hit us tomorrow. Zero shop time today. :-(

Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Okay, so we didn't get the rain till late, but when it came, it came. .76 inch so far, and climbing.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another cooler day and much colder night. Ti's 14 now and never got above 30. Looks like we might hit single digits tonight. Weather channel saw only two more nights of this real cold stuff.

Hoping to make some serious progress on the toy box for the grandson. I spent most of the day trying to get my drum sander correctly adjusted. It wasn't properly parallel to the conveyor belt. I close now, real close.

Everybody try and stay warm tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 10° this morning but clear. Should get up to the 30's later. As long as the wind stays away it will be a nice day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's another cold morning here in Mid-Michigan. The current temp is 31° and won't get any warmer today. In fact, the temp is going to drop off for the next couple of days. Brrrrrrr! Time to stoke up the fire place again.

As many of you know, I like going to estate sales and finding that diamond in the rough. Well, my bride is the same way but, now she does it on-line. About two weeks ago she bid on some lumber for me at an on-line estate sale. And, we got the call to come pick it up. She got a mess of stuff "for me" and I had to go pick it up. The lumber was all in the basement of this house. It was 4×8 sheets of 1/8" and 3/16" tempered board. Heavy stuff for an old man. I had about 12 of them plus other small shorts of wood. It was a great deal at $8.00 for the lot. But, I have no need for it. It was a pain pulling it out of the basement and unloading it at home. It's all stacked up against my shop as I have no room inside to store it. Oh fun! Thank you honey!

Here is a side note for y'all. I don't think I've ever used Alder. Am I missing out?

That's all I have to say for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 19°, 67% RH, winds 12 MPH. Feels like 6°. And yeah, it's still cloudy. They promise the sun will be out again soon, but even colder temps to go along with it.

One more coat of GF High Performance and the cradle will be done. My b-i-l dropped off a couple doors for me to add some trim strips to so they match the original doors in the house. After that, I'll start the wine rack.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Adam_17

Is this post really almost a year old? Damn…


----------



## pottz

woke up to nice steady rain this morning,looking at the radar a lot of heavy stuff is on the way,53 now for a high of 62 today.rain is supposed to end tonight with socal sun tomorrow.dawson it sounds like your getting more rain than we are.peace all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow! It's warmed up all the way to 12 degrees! Over night it got down to 3, glad I slept thru it. looking forward to a little snow first of next week.
Heading out to turn the heat on in the garage then more coffee.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose for my morning java, the rain was coming down at a steady pace….Not light, not heavy, just the good soaking type of moisture……..and it's still gettin' it…..This sis supposed to turn into snow tomorrow and the next day…..!! It was/ is 37*, wet, foggy, and 0 wind…...The humidity is at 94%...The high forecast is calling for 41….!!

Had to go into town and renew my driving permit…...The lady said I could renew for 4 or 8 years…..I took 8.

I figure by the time that runs out, I'll be 80 and too old to drive…..if I don't croak first…..!! No shop time since I finished up the last projects, but I'm thinking I might build a laptop desk for when I want to use my lapper…..I built one for my spouse several years ago, and my m-i-l had to have one, so I built her one too…...Those suckers get hot when you just hold them on your legs….I don't use one that much, except when we go visit kinfolks for several days…..That's my thinking, anyway….It may or may not get built….!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, here we are closing out yet another year, and looking toward the Christmas season.
As i sit here eating my lunch it's a cloudy 57° with intermittent sprinkles. Yes and the cacti are slurping … Here I'll be quiet for a moment so that you can hear them … ... See what did I tell ya?

*CaptainKlutz* Thanks for the info on That wood store, I had no idea that it existed, and it's only a short 65 miles from my house thru some of the worst traffic in the western states … of course it could be Seattle which is beyond a doubt the very worst … I will take my life in my hand and make the jaunt down there.

I really love to look out at the snow and freezing cold … from my nice warm home in Arizona.

All right, here's the deal … Stay safe and be well.


----------



## Grumpymike

And I forgot to add that I just sent out my last order of the kitchen squirrels The last of them for this year … total sent out is 77 for 2018 … Whew, got 'r' done.


----------



## bandit571

Been snowing here all the live long day…..YUCK.

Boss has "Table-napped" the new end table…even before I could varnish it. Need some lumber for the shop….Hardwood for a Coffee table a Grandson wants…and pine or Oak for the vise rebuild on the bench…

3rd trackable snow of the season…only 23 more to go…


----------



## Grumpymike

Table-napped? ... Table-napped?? Oh man best call the cops and don't pay the ransom …

now that.'s just to funny


----------



## AlaskaGuy

My 10 day forecast. I hope they are wrong.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 wet, soggy degrees here in San Diego today. So far in this storm we've had 1.01 inches of rain-heavenly rain-with more heavy rain starting about 3 PM. Pottz, I think that overall you've gotten more than we have. Orange County and the inland empire are getting hit hard right now. They have massive flooding at the moment.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Boy is it nasty outside…....Rainy, drizzly, damp, overcast day, and looks like crappy weather settling in….I'm gonna hit the rack and cover my head…..and take a siesta for a couple of hours….It's now 36…..that's all folks….!!


----------



## AllSweptUpChimney

The slow reality of winter is hitting in Indiana. Snowing again and 30s for the rest of the week.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

After lunch here in Phoenix east valley, it's 60F and there is this clear liquid falling from sky, what's it called: oh yeah, rain. 
Problem is it's only 60% RH, and cloud deposition rate is so slow, it evaporates within seconds of hitting ground. It is supposed to get wetter as the storm moves in later, but right now it is not rain, it is only annoying liquid sunshine.

*Grumpymike* - 65 miles to Timber in Mesa? Wow we really are on exact opposite ends of town. 
LOL we are only about 75 miles apart. Takes a short 80 minutes for me to reach Surprise without any major traffic (in middle of summer day). But it takes almost 2 hours during rush hour now that winter visitors have arrived. :-( Good luck on drive.

Cheers!


----------



## Grumpymike

Yep Klutz, We are as far as you can go … look on a map and see where the 303 crosses Grand (US60) and let your finger go due north 6.5 miles and that is where I live … where the Haboobs don't go


----------



## pottz

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 65 wet, soggy degrees here in San Diego today. So far in this storm we ve had 1.01 inches of rain-heavenly rain-with more heavy rain starting about 3 PM. Pottz, I think that overall you ve gotten more than we have. Orange County and the inland empire are getting hit hard right now. They have massive flooding at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and warm.
> 
> - dawsonbob


yeah today we finally pass you,im at 1.75" its 2:15 and the sky over the ocean is showing a lot of blue so i think were about done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My 10 day forecast. I hope they are wrong.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKANCHO128?cm_ven=localwx_10day
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


That's what ya want. Anything else is global warming.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a wet snowy day here. Not a bit of accumulation. Now getting colder, but the snow has stopped.
Busy day at work, but no calls. Gas meter training and then a meeting and then office work. Now cooking some dinner. You guys have been busy today.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We actually saw some sun today. But temps stayed in the 20's. It's already down to 19°. May get to single digits tonight.

AllSweptUp - welcome to Weather Central. I have a sister living down south of you in Scottsberg. I'll wave as I pass through Indi.

Bill - that forecast sucks. I hope they're wrong.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

WOW!!! Mercy me, land sales alive, is it ever coming down! Thunder, lightning, rain! This is not a gentle rain, folks, not at all. They have issued an emergency alert, with rainfall of three-quarters to one inch per hour. I've seen harder, but I can't remember which hurricane, or where. Stay tuned, folks.


----------



## Firewood

THE SKY IS FALLING!


----------



## bandit571

Got at least 1" of new snow, today…temps in the 20-30 range…it be ugly out there…

Still have drivers thinking their are driving around on summertime roads…..by the time they do learn to drive in this crap….winter is over…or, they run out of things to drive…


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I think you've had more rain in the past week than in the several years I've known ya.


----------



## Festus56

That is almost a frog strangler DBob !!

Was up to 32° today with all sunshine and no wind. Down to 22° now and maybe a low in the single digits tonight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill, I think you're right. We can't absorb this much in this short of time. Lots of flooding right now.


----------



## pottz

good morning all the sun is shining and the rain has stopped falling with some areas getting 3"+ and several inches of the white stuff in the local mountains.some serious mud slides were reported so a little dry out is definitely needed.supposed to get up to about 68 here in the socal area with more sun for the next week or so.peace and good weather to all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning pottz, and everyone else,

It was 30 at my usual coffee time…..Very clabbered over, wind at 4 mph., and the humidity is at 90%.....Looks like they took our chance of snow out of the forecast, so no type of moisture is predicted…..rain either….!! It's now 35, going up to 39 for a high today. It might or might not make it….!!

I have a plumber here now working on one of the toilets….I flushed it last night, and I heard something snap, or break…..The tank would not fill up, and only about a 1/2" of water would flow into the tank….and the water kept on running, filling the bowl….It looked the the flapper broke (it's plastic…never seen one like that before, and made in China)……I shut the waster valve off going to the tank….I've replaced several flappers and floats, but this one was (like I said, is plastic), and I was afraid I'd break it trying to remove it…The flapper is larger than a normal rubber flapper, so I called the plumbing co. I use….The guy had to tank the tank off to get to everything, cause I wanted all the parts replaced…..he didn't have that size flapper, so now he's gone trying to find one, and a float…...What a mess….This toilet is a Jacuzzi (never heard of it before, and neither had they)….Replaced the toilet 16 years ago when we bought our house in 2002…...He just got back, so I hope he found the parts….Stay tuned…..!!!


----------



## pottz

wow rick "jacuzzi" toilet huh,i think thats what trump has at trump tower,its where the term royal flush came from-lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yea….But this Jacuzzi is a piece of crap…..It took special parts to repair it….Plumber had to chase down parts….I hope Trump has better luck with his….


----------



## BurlyBob

Very much warmer today! It's up to 28.

Rick that sounds like a real crappy situation you got there!!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh Rick I understand your problematic plumbing plight … I bought this house in May of 2012, and in June the toilet in the main bath went tilt … The plumber gave the wife a $250.00 estimate … I went to Lowe's and bought a new toilet for $150.00 and the install kit was $4.00 … An hour later it was flushing freely for fewer fivers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Grumpy,

The plumber left just a little bit ago…..Said he had to go all the way out to a lumber yard in town, as the place where they get their parts didn't carry that brand….But the toilet's working good now like a new one…..and now I can sit on my throne like a king…..… When we bought this house 16 years ago, me and my father-in-law put that toilet in after new flooring was installed, and has worked good until last night when it broke…..Just goes to show that nothing last forever….!! We bought this at Lowes, and paid about $200.00 it then…No telling what they are now..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No snow for you Rick? 2 days ago the weather guessers thought it would snow here and there. Now it has even gone south of you? I can't believe they got it wrong. On another note. Sean can't wait to go back to bull Shoals and do some fishing, so expect to see us in the spring.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Our rain total for the storm the last few days is 3.23 inches. That's almost one-third of our average annual rainfall.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Nope….No snow or moisture of any kind…..Have you ever known the weather forecasters to get it right…? It sure looks like it could snow, but alas, nadda…..!! Spring is a good ways off, But I'll keep an eye peeled when that time comes….Bring Bill Sr. along too, as I hear he likes to drown a minnow….Besides, he has the boat….!!


----------



## bandit571

Nice bright sunny day, today….Road Trip…came back home with at least 12bf of 4/4 Ash…and a 2×4 x 8' of Ash…

$10 sound about right?

Might get 2 projects out of this pile…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Nice bright sunny day, today….Road Trip…came back home with at least 12bf of 4/4 Ash…and a 2×4 x 8 of Ash…
> 
> $10 sound about right?
> 
> Might get 2 projects out of this pile…
> 
> - bandit571


Where's the pictures?


----------



## bandit571

Here ya go..
.








Long board is a 10' 1×6.
.








2×4 is 8' long…the two 1×6s with it are 6' long…..eben threw in a few scraps..










Decent grain, too..









Will see how these turn out..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…..I thought my plumbing problem was over in the toilet….Not..!! It's leaking around the base of the bowl now…..!! It makes a puddle about 6" around, and takes about 2 hours to get that much….It never fails that when you need to call them back, they are closed…..!! I first noticed it when I went for my nap, and found water when I got up…..!! Crap…!! I hate plumbing problems….What gets me is that the guy didn't even mess with the bowl….he removed and put new parts in the tank, so why would it be leaking around the base of the bowl…? I don't get it..!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix started out wet this morning, due rain overnight. Nothing extreme at my place, but areas around me got good soaking. High temp was 66F this afternoon, been slowing dry out during day as clouds cleared out.

Spent some time in shop yesterday evening, working on table top made from cherry and maple. Since you folks like pictures, here is the 1st clamp together checking dimensions, grain direction and overall appearance.
.








.
Had some edge burning on my wimpy 1.5HP contractor saw with 8/4 lumber. Decided to use 40 tooth blade instead of 24 tooth ripping blade to get better finish. But found I had some stress relief during the cutting, and despite having splitter the gap closed unexpectedly and forced me to stop, turn off power, to insert a wedge before continuing. The boards appear to be stable since cutting, but with higher than average humidity the last couple weeks, fingers are crossed that they don't start warping before I get them glued together this weekend.

BTW - am getting dumber as I get older, completely forgot to think about the final wight of a 28"x60" hunk of 2" thick hardwood before I decided to make this. #HEAVYWEIGHT

Stay safe, warm, and enjoy!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt that sure looks like the start of a pretty darn nice looking table!

Today hasn't been a very good day for this old fat fart. My best friend showed up at the house and told me he's got cancer and is going under the knife next week. Crap! You all have no idea how much I owe this guy. Because of him I was able to get on at the prison and finish my time to get to my pension. He's been a good friend for the last 30+. I can think of a dozen POS guys I would wish this on. My buddy deserves so much better that this. He caught this melanoma early so there's a lot of hope they can treat it. His family has a history of cancer so that's a negative. He's pretty upbeat and that's a good thing. On the down side I've watch to many friends fall victim to cancer. The most painful was my Dad. So if any of you friends believe in the power of prayer, I'd like to ask you to remember my best friend Ken.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. Sounds like you need a new wax ring. They only cost a couple of bucks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I would guess that the water is leaking from where the tank attaches to the bowl and running down the side of the bowl. If it was a problem with the wax ring, it would only leak while flushing. Make sure he didn't break the porcelain by tightening too much.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I checked all around the outside of the tank, under the tank, and behind the tank…I can't see any water, or feel any water where the tanks connects to the bowl, and all the connections feel tight, and no leaks there…...No leaks there detected….It's just seeping ever so slightly around the bottom of the bowl….I'm just wondering if he leaned on the bowl trying to get to the nuts under the tank….

dawsonBob….I don't think it's the wax ring, cause like Bill said, it would leak when you flush it, and it doesn't….

Bill….I see no breaks in the porcelain.

I called the plumbing co., but they had already left for the day and weekend…..I can live with it till Monday….!

Burley Bob……So sorry to hear about your friend…..There are too many good people that are taken because of that dreaded disease….You would think that by now, and the $$$ spent, they could find a cure…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It started out cold this morning. It was 10° when I rolled out of bed. It only made it into the low 20's. We had a few snowflakes this morning but it finally cleared up and we saw a little sunshine.

BBob, I'm truly to hear about your friend, Ken. I will say a prayer for him and for the team that will be caring for him as he undergoes the procedure to remove the cancer.

Rick - that is a stumper. My first suspicion would be a seal between the tank and bowl. If not that….. Did you (can you) look below the toilet at the waste pipe to see if it looks wet? It will be interesting to know what the culprit is.

Capt - I hope you have someone to help you wrestle that table top. Looking good so far.

Here's a quick pic of the cradle.










I will post it in projects in the next day or so. I'm debating if I should do anything to finish the finish or just leave it as is. It's 3 coats of semi-gloss High Performance.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Well you folks been busy again. I have been busy in the shop. People finally decided that Christmas was getting close.

Sad about your Buddy BBob. That stuff sucks.

Rick plumbing problems suck too!! Sounds like your guy rocked the bowl enough to un seat the wax ring. When you flush it may not seep out for awhile. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob,Bobb, sorry about your friend's. The good news is that sometimes, you can kick cancer's a$$. I know: I did. Tell him to keep fighting, and don't give up.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thank you Mike and Dbob.


----------



## bandit571

15 degrees outside the window…..even the Shop Cat stays in the house…

Need to remove some clamps, today…and get the table legs started…

At least the shop is in the basement…









Not sure HOW I manage…using all that "Trash Tools" some seem to think I have…


----------



## Bonka

0935, +63°. 87% RH slight breeze. Every step I took changing oil in the Mazda was met with untold problems and many miles driven to fix them. At 75 I do not like crawling under cars anymore. I do not trust fast oil change places as I have friends that have gotten less than advertised at them. As a matter of fact I cannot remember when I last paid someone to change oil one anyone of my vehicles.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. There isn't a cloud in the sky and should be that way for a few more days to come. However, with no clouds come lower temps. The temp is 24° and our high will only get to 29°. At least the shop is warm.

*Burly Bob*, I am truly sorry for your friend. I hope and pray he beats that dreaded disease.

*Rick*, one thing I've learned in life is simply this. If it wasn't broke before a repairman came to fix it, than it probably occurred due to the repairman. Chances are he did something to cause the leak. I'm just not sure what it is though. If it's a small leak, it will be hard to detect until he takes it apart again.

*WI Mike*, I'd leave the finish as is if it were me. I like the way it turned out. You did a marvelous job.

*Jerry*, I haven't changed my oil on my vehicles in a long time. I used to all the time because I trusted me, but I don't like crawling on the ground. And at my age, it's hard to get back off the ground now.

*Bandit*, what do you mean "trash tools"? Looks like you have everything you need to do the job.

I wish I could tell you guys something new with me but, it's the same old, same old. Every morning I report to you guys and Everyday I report to the shop and do my thing. Nothing new. I've sold a few things on Etsy, but I'm not burning up the sales. So with that, I'm getting outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, from what I've seen, you should get a little snow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning all,

Cool and sunshine here today. Mid 20's now and headed to 40° maybe.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 10°, clear blue skies and calm winds this morning. It's already up to 21° heading to a high in the upper 20's.

*Don* - Thanks. The consensus is to just leave it alone, so that is what I'm going to do.

*Bandit* - That's a nice array of different clamps you got there. I like the pipe clamps with the extensions on them for deeper clamping. I may have to rig up a couple of those.

Stay safe and warm everyone - and *Rick*, try and stay dry


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Before I give the weather, I'll tell you what I think I've found on the toilet problem…..It's still leaking, but I felt around the base of the tank where it connects to the bowl, and it was / is wet….It think it's leaking around the rubber seal between the tank and bowl….I called the plumbers (just on a whim) and left another message….I knew they prolly wouldn't be open, but I'm making them aware of the situation…It seems like something like this always happens on or close to the weekend when you can't get hold of anyone….I've had it happen several times over the past years…..Aggravating…..!! I put a towel down before hitting the rack last night, and it was wet this morning…..!!

Mike….The cradle looks great my friend…..I also think you should leave it as is….The finish looks good…!! Stay warm…..It's cold up in your neck of the woods..!!

Don…..I had to call the plumber cause the toilet flapper borke (plastic)....and needed new inerds….Funny thing was that it didn't start leaking until about 2+ hours had passed….Then he was gone for the day, and the place closed….

Jerry…..I haven't changed my own oil in years, either….Got too old, too fat, and a bad back will stop you in your tracks from something like that…I take my vechiles to my Chevy dealer….Never had a problem…

Bill….Yep…we have a 40-50% chance of snow showers this morning and afternoon….Nothing yet, though..I'll keep you guys posted on the situtaion if it occurs…..!!

Mark….Stay warm and dry as possible….Cold there too, bud…..!!

Now for the weather: It was 28 at coffee time…Plenty of clabber, a dab od rain occured, no wind to speak of, and the humidity is at 73%....Snow predicted, from about 11:00 on til dark…It's 33 now at this typing, and the high is forecast to be just like it is now….33 degrees….!!

Got a report from my mother-in-law who lives in Texas about 20 miles from Lubbock (a 100 miles form Amarillo) at around 8:00 this morning, and they already had 5"+ of snow on the ground, and it was still coming down….Our daughter lives in Amarillo, so pretty much the same there…They get everything that comes out of Colorado….,and the Rockie Mts.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy y'all … Well were back to clear blue skies and a bit warmer weather, it was 50 when I rolled out and it's heading for 64° later today, with the flag laying limp in the staff.

*BBob* So sorry to hear about your long time friend Ken, as you will recall my wife died in may of cancer and I will include Ken in my prayers. And you are so right, "Never underestimate the power of prayer".

*Mike-WI* I just love that cradle, I think the finish is just right, now for a touch of finishing wax … Are the critters burned in or a stencil?

*Jerry* I too take my truck to "the Guy" when it needs a bit of TLC. (that's The Liquid Changes by the way)

*Rick* If your plumber took off the tank to do the repairs and did not change the gasket … well, there is the #1 cause of a leak … but I'm no plumber, just learned the hard way …

y'all have a great day and do it safely … And please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning d.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Legs are cramping up…3 hours in the shop may have been a bit much?

Bright, sunny day out there…colder than a Siberian Bat's behind.

Legs have been milled…on my trash bandsaw..









Tapered along two faces…Bread board ends are about ready for install..









Long apron has an opening for a drawer..









Waiting on glue to dry, then the ends will look like the rest of the aprons..









May try again when the legs will behave…


----------



## pottz

bandit-i just love seeing pic's of your shop and bench,it just screams woodworker to me.

well it got to about 68 here today sunny with just a few clouds,just boring socal weather guys-wishing better weather to all-peace jocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, 38 to 48 and it should continue for a week or so. Last few days were sunny, 28 to 48. Puttering around with the honey do list. Looks like I have a leaky shutoff valve to change where she wanted a new faucet. I can't believe they made these 40 year old valse so the packing and washers cannot be changed ;-( I debated doing it when I did the cold shutoff, but it was fine. Guess it was on its last off on cycle ;-(

CaptainKlutz, The ice on the windshield is funny. I hope that is the worst delima he ever faces.

Sorry to hear about your friend BBob.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

2-3 inches of new snow and still snowing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Even though it was only in the 20's today, it was actually pretty nice day. No shop time today. I helped Deb with some house cleaning instead. Maybe tomorrow before company arrives.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had a 68F high temp this afternoon in Phoenix east valley. Humidity range is 50-85% today, so as the temps cooled towards 45F this evening, the humidity made the cold air cut right to bone. 

Goods new is I spent time in shop!
Glued up the laminated table top into 2 pieces less than 15 inches each so they can run through the planer if they need serious flattening: 
.

















.
Used every less than 24" inch parallel and pipe clamp in my collection, and few 36 inch clamps. LOL

So while I was waiting for glue to dry; I started work on hexagon shaped project for SWMBO. First time using Bird's Mouth joint using table saw, so I made some test pieces, and checked assembly. Surprise me that it worked first time. Well almost first time, did have to make some test cuts on scrap to figure out blade height @ 30 degree setting.  
.








.
My next challenge is figuring out how to assemble a Hexagonal column that is 5 feet high. Can not just set pieces on table like I did with short ones. 








But that may require a separate request for help post. 
. 
Once glue was dry on table panels, used a card scraper and hand planes to get them flat. Got lucky, almost no warp/twist after glue up. Only had to flatten the 1/32 inch differences in height from glue up.









Spent about 7 hours working in shop this afternoon/evening. 
Was a great day for wood working! 

Stay warm, dry, and safe while you beat your wood working project into submission.


----------



## Bonka

+65°, 99% RH, breeze @ 3 MPH. It has been raining at a steady pace with 0.46'' since about 0500. Susan and I were taken out to dinner by our boys and grandchildren to our favorite Italian restaurant last night. Our 52nd wedding anniversary was the 3rd. The restaurant is as good as any I ever had in the North End in Boston and it's only one mile from home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's hovering between 31° & 32° here and freezing rain is falling. This is not what I moved South for!


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside….and colder than …...can I just Hibernate until Spring returns?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 16° out there. I did t know it was gonna be that cold this morn. Not gonna turn up shop heat til it's a bit warmer. I've been wanting to close in the area under my shop to help with keeping it warmer. Maybe I'll do something today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
yet, as my birthday is coming up on the 11th in a couple of days, so we always celebrate both with a good meal…..We had our 41st…..!!

Not too much going on around here, as I'm fighting a severe back ache…When the back acts up, I don't move around too much till the drugs (Advil) kicks in…about 2 hours later….!! And yep, the toilet is still leaking somewhat….I've changed out towels 3 times already….Hope that plumber gets out here in the morning….!!

It was 24 at 9:35 when I finally was able to get out of the rack….My night time drugs before bedtime puts me out so I can sleep good…..There are some whispy clouds hanging around, and mostly bright sunshine, but still cold….The high will get to 46 (?), and the humidity is at 49%....No moisture of any kind in the forecast for the next week or so….

Klutz…..Are you doing a glue up for a new work bench, or a dining table or what…? Expiring minds needs to know….

Jerry…..Our wedding anniversary was also on the 3rd…..We haven't celebrated


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Anniversary to you guys and many more.

The third day in a row with mid 40's, all sunshine and no wind. We can use moisture here but none in the immediate future. Guess I will just enjoy the nice weather.

Captain that is good work on the hex joints. My saw is not accurate enough to do that. I would have to use the router bits they have to do the angles right.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Congratulations on the anniversaries.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wet and gray in WW. They narrowed the spread to 40° to 46° F.

Nice work CaptK.

Happy Anniversary Jerry, keep 'em coming.

Glad you can get some relief with Advil Rick. Nothing mattered one way or the other with migraines. It took almost 25 years, but I discovered the triggers and whipped 'em ;-) Pain free is the way to go. I highly recommend it!

BigBlockYeti, Moving further south?

It's Sunday. In honor of my grandfather, no work today. Only milking and irrigating on Sunday because there was no choice in those matters and I don't have either to do ;-) I'll consider a Honey Do tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Things are slowly getting back to normal. 20 degrees today. Mostly sunny. Got 4" of snow last night. Got 4.9 earthquake this morning. According to forecast colder temps and more snow coming. No rain foretasted (this is good)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I ran across this somewhere in my online travels. Thought y'all might find it interesting.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I ran across this somewhere in my online travels. Thought y all might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Could it be the 4th photo here?

https://rchm.smugmug.com/Earthquake-Pictures/Earthquake-Gallery/n-wCVDFT


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

May have been ;-) I do not really recall. I have read a lot of stuff about EQs. I can't believe our city allows houses to be built 10 feet from un-reinforced block retaining walls and and 3 feet from rockeries that are as high as 12 feet tall. Guess they do not understand the peak ground acceleration of 60% the force of gravity can move heavy objects ;-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Evening. Phoenix didn't reach the 70F high forecast this afternoon, stopped @ 68F at my shop. 
Partly cloudy, mostly sunny; another 'ugly' winter day here in desert. :-0)

Managed to spend some time in shop final sizing/squaring the table top, and glued the 2 halves together. Muscles are sore from handling the table planks solo, but no damage done. Scraps were glued up into a small end grain cutting board. 

The challenge today:
Mobile bases, that decided they were tired of rolling around. That or maybe the castors of world decided to rebel against the cracks in my concrete floors? So annoying….. 
Jointer mobile base tire is off axle due broken plastic hub:








And those are replacements!
.
Both jointer and band saw mobile bases back/fixed wheel separated from axle, and no longer roll:








.
Then one of Delta dust collector casters shed another chunk of rubber and has flat spot now.









The dust collector is practically an antique, plus I bought it used; so after 18+ years I expect hard rubber castors to have problems. 
But the other mobile bases are only 5-10 years old. Wheels should last longer IMHO.
Completely frustrated at off shelf mobile bases ATM.  
Wish they made mobile bases with castor wheels big enough (4" min) to laugh at horrendous expansion grooves cut in my concrete floors.

Stay warm, safe, and happy!


----------



## pottz

> Good Evening. Phoenix didn t reach the 70F high forecast this afternoon, stopped @ 68F at my shop.
> Partly cloudy, mostly sunny; another ugly winter day here in desert. :-0)
> 
> Managed to spend some time in shop final sizing/squaring the table top, and glued the 2 halves together. Muscles are sore from handling the table planks solo, but no damage done. Scraps were glued up into a small end grain cutting board.
> 
> The challenge today:
> Mobile bases, that decided they were tired of rolling around. That or maybe the castors of world decided to rebel against the cracks in my concrete floors? So annoying…..
> Jointer mobile base tire is off axle due broken plastic hub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are replacements!
> .
> Both jointer and band saw mobile bases back/fixed wheel separated from axle, and no longer roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Then one of Delta dust collector casters shed another chunk of rubber and has flat spot now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dust collector is practically an antique, plus I bought it used; so after 18+ years I expect hard rubber castors to have problems.
> But the other mobile bases are only 5-10 years old. Wheels should last longer IMHO.
> Completely frustrated at off shelf mobile bases ATM.
> Wish they made mobile bases with castor wheels big enough (4" min) to laugh at horrendous expansion grooves cut in my concrete floors.
> 
> Stay warm, safe, and happy!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


check out rocklers all terrain mobile base,it holds 800lbs and rolls over anything,i switched all my machines to these,the best base ive tried.a little pricey though at 230 bucks but worth it.i usually get em when on sale,looks like you might be in a little hurry though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mostly cloudy today but 35° and headed for the mid 40's again. No moisture but will be windy they say.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 20 at my usual coffee time…Plenty of clabber, and now mostly sunny (?).....Winds at 2mph., and the humidity is at 79%...….The high will get to 45…..Right now it's 29, and the temp is on the rise…..

Cpt.Klutz…..Yep….It most assuredly looks like you need some new rubber on them casters….Better yet, just go on and replace them, and be done with it…Your troubles will be over…..no more flat tars…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, we need to know if you've heard from the plumber.
It was 12 when I got up at 0615. Then it went down to 11, but now it's upto 30.


----------



## pottz

rick i got a great plumber and he's very reasonably,but you'll have to cover his travel expenses from socal! let me know.


----------



## Firewood

It's up to 30° at lunchtime with sunny skies. I go to the audiologist this afternoon to see what can be done for my tinnitus. Sometime I don't hear it at all but like right now it's driving me nuts.

Capt. - You need to stop doing donuts on your table saw.

Rick - Stop keeping us in suspense. We're dying to hear about your toilet (ok, that sounded weird when I thought it out loud).

AlaskaGuy - the snow may look nice, but im still staying where I am.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, there's not much that can be done for tinnitus. They're not even sure what it is. Numerous things can cause it. The one thing I know they do is give you a hearing aid that plays some white noise in your ear and you don't notice the tinnitus so much. Good luck. In case you didn't know, my wife is a doctor of audiology.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I don't want to keep you guys in suspense any longer…The plumber called before dinner, and said he was on his way…..When he got here, he was apologizing for the leak, etc. He got his flashlight out and went to looking where I told him I thought the leak was coming from…."Yep, you're right"....He removed the tank, removed the gasket he had put on, and replaced it with a much thicker gasket (about 1" thick) that looked like a fat doughnut….compared to the one he took off….!! Put it all back together, tightened the bolts down, attached the water line back up, filled the tank up, and checked for leaks….None (as of yet)……I'm keeping an eye on it….!!

Thanks for your concerns…..)……

Mike…..Bill's right about the tinnitus…..When my ears got stopped up, I had to go have them flushed out, and I developed tinnitus afterwards…..I still have it now…I guess I've got used to it….That's been a few months back….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, a bit overcast again today, but the temps are in the low 70's and no snow in sight … Geezz I love being in the cactus patch …

*Mike* I have been wearing hearing aids since the 70's so I can give you a quick tinnitus 101.
When you loose a certain frequency in your hearing range your brain and ear will try to replace it.
That is the ringing or rushing sound you hear.
My hearing aids are frequency selective so they amplify only the ranges that I am deficient in.
Allot of inexpensive hearing aids are no more than a broad band amplifier that makes everything louder,
including the crap you don't want to hear, so be choosy about what you buy.
I do not hear the 'ringing' when I wear my hearing aids.
Hearing aids do not make a 'white noise'.

*Rick* I'm glad to hear that you are flushing with a new seal. (arf arf clap clap).

As I run to the dark corner to hide, I ask you to be safe and be well.


----------



## Festus56

Good one Mike !!

Rick, Now you have something to go on… Hope that solves the leakage mystery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Certain hearing aids can most certainly be set up with what is called a "tinnitus masker". I describe it as a white noise, because that is what my wife has called it. Tinnitus is most noticeable when everything else is very quiet. The white noise or static like noise that it is set up to make is meant to mask the sound of the tinnitus. When a person does not need a tinnitus masker, then no, hearing aids do not make the noise.
As grumpy said, stay away from the amplifying devices that just amplify everything. They are not even allowed by law to be called hearing aids.


----------



## Firewood

Thanks guys. I pretty knew all that since I've been enjoying this serenade for the past 8 years or so. Even though some hearing aids can help mask tinnitus, I am not a candidate for them because my hearing is too damn good. I knew wearing that damn hearing protection in the shop would catch up to me sooner or later. She pointed me to a site that may have some options. Well see.

Hey, did you hear about the walrus that went to the Tupperware party?...
....He was looking for a tight seal

And,. I'm outta here


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just a quick note here before supper…..No runs, no drips, no errors….and no charge….


----------



## bandit571

Usual nasty weather around here….not much got done, either..









Somewhere in that forest of clamps..is the base for the Coffee Table….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Grumpymike must live in blessed side of Phoenix?  
Phoenix east valley was warm 73F, 50% RH with ugly grey overcast skies all afternoon.
Horrible deary winter weather…..unless you hate snow. 

Worst part about being this warm and wet in December is bugs. Mosquito's are in attack mode right now. This afternoon had a dozen hanging out by front door, just waiting for door to open to enable feeding on family. ugh.
Have a bug zapper and still needed to use citronella candle lately keep from being pestered in garage.

Wished LJ had voting capability in forum software: Have a million dollar question?
Remember the router table project, yes - still not finished; but another piece of puzzle is nearly done.

So: Is this table top too pretty to be used for table saw extension? :-0)


















Wife thinks the top plank is related to secret Christmas project, it is FOR ME! HeHe….
Only reason I ask: 
Starting to have mixed feelings about cutting hole in top for router plate, miter slot, and T-track.
Hanging the 54" Unifence rail will also take some careful thought.
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Mr Kluts. The rail will be difficult. I suppose you can use lags.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. that is a real nice looking set up.

I've been pretty careful with my ears. I haven't noticed tinnitus yet. My son has a case of it from working on C-130's

We had a little snow last night but it was gone by noon. On the up side there might be a couple inches over the next couple of night. I had a very productive day in the shop on the toy box. I'm hoping to get it all glued up and the top cut off.

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherdude flub his dub thankfully, we had sun and partly couldy, span is only 42 to 50.

That setup looks like it should do a good job CaptK.

I'm not sure what happened to my tinnitus. Not sure if I can't hear good enuf to hear it anymore ;-) or maybe I got so accustomed to it I just don't notice it or maybe it gave up a went away. I know I had it when I was about 30.

Glad your plumbing is dry Rick. I have one more shut off valve to change, not really a leak, just dampness ;-(

The solar panel for one of our Ring cameras quit. Looks like thehy have changed the connector and the new ones won't fit the older cameras! I hate electronics that are obsolete when they are first on the dealer's shelf.


----------



## pottz

thats a gorgeous set up captain,yeah its pretty but go with it,nothing wrong with nice furniture in the shop,pamper yourself.
as far as weather,i guess thats why were here,today should be around 70 a little cloudy but dry for at least the next week.peace and wishing good weather to all from socal.


----------



## BurlyBob

A little warmer this morning 30 and we're expecting an inch or 2 of snow. I checked the snow pack report and it's under 70% of average.

I've got to find some sort of soft close hinges for this toy box. I've come across a couple and would appreciate any ideas you all might have.

Thanks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

33° and back to the mid 40's later with all sunshine and some wind.

I am looking for the same thing BBob for the toybox / bench I am making for my Great Niece. Thinking I will go with a piano hinge and soft down supports like these from Rockler. I can get similar ones here in town. https://www.rockler.com/soft-down-lid-support


----------



## bandit571

30 bright and sunny degrees outside…breeze from the south….

EVERY rib on my right side HURTS….may have pulled something

Ringing in both ears…despite the fact the right ear doesn't work….white noise when not ringing..must be the wind rushing through?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..I'm still high and dry as far as the leak goes…...Nothing, nadda, nill, niche, etc. So I guess we're in good shape…..It was 40 at coffee time, with bright sunny skies, winds at 4 mph., and the humidity is at 45%.....!! The high today is forecast for 58, and might get some rain on Thrusday and Friday….Just have to wait and see…..!!

Well gang, today is my birthday, and I'm ?.....My spouse surprised me this morning with my b.d. present….She got me a stereo wireless headset so I can watch t.v. w/o disturbing her after she sacks out….It comes with the wireless head phones, a charger that the phones set in to keep it charged up, a DC plug that plugs in to a wall outlet, on/off switch on the phones, and volume control on the phones….Nice….!! I'm charging it up now…!! We're heading to town tonight to celebrate our wedding anniversary/ birthday, then a little shopping….!!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Rick!! Enjoy the day>


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark…..I'm having a good day so far….Just had lunch with the esposa, took my drugs for my back, and will grab a siesta after while before heading to town….!!


----------



## bluekingfisher

A misty start to the day, chilly too but the sun came out and burnt It off by 9 am . Beautiful day in the end just not sunbathing weather, less of course you happen to be a Yak.

So, I am making a few little boxes for passing out after Christmas dinner. All was going well until making the last pass at the router table on the last box lid the bit tore out a chunk from the corner on the spalted sycamore I was using










It was such a nice piece I didn't want to lose it, particularly as this was the only piece I had large enough to make the lid with. I thought I would try to scarf on a donor piece. The trouble being it is such a small lid, about 3" square and it being a corner makes clamping a little awkward. Anyway, I planed off the damage and clamped it to the bench top then screwed a small batten parallel to the damage, leaving about a quarter of an inch, just enough to tap in some wedge shims to pack the patch to the lid. The screws at the side of the patch are just to prevent the patch from slipping when I tap in the wedges. I'll let you know if the joint holds. I will need to run it through the router again And also the saw bench as the edge is slanted 9 degrees. The patch is not the same wood species but it seems to be a close match. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bluekingfisher

Happy Birthday Amigo my fellow Sagatarian. Enjoy the day….........and evening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Rick. Enjoy dinner and a nap!
Not much done today. I did a small amount of trimwork in Liam's room. It was a very tricky outside corner wall at about 32°.


----------



## BurlyBob

Have a great Birthday Rick. You deserve all the best.

We're starting to get a little snow! Yipee!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Double Happy birthday and anniversary, Rick!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks everyone…....So far it's been a good day….Just got through hooking up my new wireless headphones…Piece of cake…..!! I got about 3 hours of charge on the phones, so after hooking up the wiring, I tried it out…..!! Works like a charm…..!! Now I can be quiet as a mouse, or a fat rat…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started out at 17° today, but went all the way to 55. Apparently we have lots of mild weather coming for a while.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening everyone. It got up to lower 30's today, but already down to 23°. There is a winter advisory posted for tomorrow morning. They are only predicting an inch or less of snow, but the timing could make it pretty messy.

Happy Birthday Rick. And happy Anniversary to you and the LOYL. I hope your date goes well. Deb and I will be celebrating our anniversary later this month.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Just left the shop…I am sore, and worn out..Film @2300 hrs…

Happy Birthday..ya old fart…


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser…









Dry fit…finger joint drawer front…









Kicker and the runners/guides are installed…









Even broke a bandsaw blade today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday 2 U, happy birthday 2 U, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rick! HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 Uuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!

Wet and dark in WW today. nuf said ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday 2 U, happy birthday 2 U, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rick! HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 Uuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!
> 
> Wet and dark in WW today. nuf said ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Damn, My Alder speakers are turned off.

Light snow all day here.


----------



## bluekingfisher

Morning all, another chilly one with a high of 44 expected. Blue skies, bright sun but my nose doesn't stop dripping.

I got that repair made to the box lid.

Before.










Then after.



















Happy with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks really good. Good save.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cold and breezy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is at 28° and is expected to rise to 38°. It's been pretty mild in a sense for this time of year, but not quite warm enough to break out the shorts.

*Happy Belated Birthday Rick*, I hope you had a great day.

*Burly Bob* and *Festus*, commenting on your soft closing hinges, I used what Festus described, a piano hinge and friction type lid support on my the cedar chest I made. I don't know if that helps but, it worked for me. I got both from Rockler as well.

*Bluekingfisher*, that was a heck of a save on your lid. It turned out quite nice. Good Job.

As you might expect, I've been busy in the shop lately trying to catch up on honey-do's. My wife wants a bunch of things made and in a short time span as usual. This is a busy time of year and it seems like I never get caught up on things. Good thing I'm retired or I'd never get caught up. Anyway, nuff said. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It is another start to a really nice day here in the mountains…..It was 47 at coffee time, with partly to mostly sunny skies…Winds are @ 5 mph., and the humidity is at 66%...…!! It has climbed up to 49 now, and the high will get to 58……!! I sure wish I was on the lake today, but alas, it's not to be….!!

Well guys, I had a good birthday yesterday….We decided not to go out to eat, as my back was giving me fits…..So my sweet spouse made me my favorite supper…..Mexican chicken casserole and rice…..and a good punkin' pie with whipped topping…. Yum Yum….!! I tried out my new head phones after she went to bed, cause today was her beginning work week….!! They work good….So thanks again guys for the b.d. wishes….!!

bandit…..The coffee table is coming along nicely….I know your son will appreciate it a lot….

David…..Excellent job pal, of saving the lid to the box….You can't even tell where you fixed it….Your weather in England doesn't sound too shabby….Glad to see you getting a lot of shop time….Maybe after I get over this back surgery I can improve my shop time….!!

Don…..You sound busy as a beavr….Better get them honey-dos done….It never fails, that the wifes want it yesterday… I think we've all been there and done that….I wish they would give us a little more notice to make stuff….

That's all I have for now…Got to get to the post office to mail some stuff…Later, ya'll…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

11:20 its about 62 and cloudy no rain in the forecast until monday,maybe.peace and wishing good weather to all.


----------



## bandit571

Mid to low 40s around here…partly cloudy…sun peeking out now and then

Trying to decide whether to stay in this chair…or, disturb Shop Cat, and go to the shop…


----------



## Bonka

1530 hrs: +65°. 35% RH, breeze


Code:


2 MPH. It got down to +29°

 0700 with 99% RH. It supposed to go back to normal the rest of the week, e.g., mid 70's and mid 40's @ night.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm getting here a little late again. We had a little less that I" of snow overnight. IT's much warmer and it was mostly gone by noon.

I spent all day at the church putting a sink in the kitchen we had use an in store credit at BORG. IT's a big deep single sink which should make things a bit easier for the ladies. It took me almost 6 hours to get it done. I am definitely no kind of plumber. I hate plumbing!!! I'd rather you bend me over the arm of the couch and take a belt to my back side. Just so you understand… I hate plumbing!!
Thankfully after all that work it's installed with no leaks so far!!

Tomorrow I'm actually going to do what I want to do for myself and enjoy my shop.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was 32° this morning and got up to mid 40's this afternoon. All sunshine but was a cold wind all day

Busy day in the shop then had a Christmas dinner for the local woodturners club tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright gray in WW today with light sprinkles, 44° to 51°F.

Retirees Christmas Lunch tomorrow. Guess I'll take the day off and go. 

The internet has been getting slow here. I just love the automated disaster they call customer service these days. Finally got to a woman with a low voice and a heavy duty foreign accent. That should be a violation of the American's With Disabilities Act. Finally found out they will send a tech tomorrow. Amazing what you can find out hearing every 3rd or 4th word when you can't read their lips if you try hard enough. ;-)

Friday will be off to the range to practice offhand shooting. Hope to be able to keep 10 shots in a row inside a 6" circle at 200 yards offhand this year. I have been close, but never go more than 8 or 9 out of ten in a row.


----------



## bluekingfisher

Morning all - another beautiful clear crisp day here in East Anglia. A frosty start with an expected high of 37. Brrrr!

BillM - artsyfartsy - Rick, thanks for the kind words on the lid repair. The lid is for a bunch of simple boxes I am making to hand out as prizes for the wife's after Christmas dinner trivia games (she doesn't know I have made them).
Ironically, that particular lid was the most interesting piece I had and was intended for my darling wife or, more commonly, SWMBO (She who must be obeyed). Typical for it to be the one for the wife (trouble & strife) to break. Even in my woodworking she causes me angst…..just kidding.

How did the birthday bash go Ricardo? I hope you didn't get too smashed on that corn liquor lol.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Early start as Deb needs to get an MRI this morning, so we we're up at 5am. 28° and a bit foggy this morning. We are supposed to get to upper 30's.

I started looking at my cherry lumber and detailing the plans for the wine rack. This is the part I hate because I'm always thinking about how to make it better instead of just making it per the initial plan or idea. I guess we'll see how it turns out in the end.

I know I'm late to the party, Kingfisher, that was a great save on the lid.

Bob in WW - good luck in your shooting match.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's a pretty nice day so far here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is bright with no clouds up above and the temp is 34°.

I've been grocery shopping with my bride this morning so I haven't gotten a thing done so far. I just wanted to get on here to share a neat photo I found on FB. Perhaps some of you have already seen it, but for those that have not, enjoy. It might explain the crooked wood we buy.










Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain or snow in sight.

Don. They must have an entire forest of those things, because I've seen a lot of boards cut from them.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It's a blustery day out here in the cactus patch, with clear blue skies and 65° at mid day as I take a break for lunch … And no snow in sight … Yeah! ...

I really had a good chuckle at *Don's* picture of the the of the tree headed for Lowes and Home depot, I'm really amazed at how much wood they have cut from that tree.

The lid save by *Bluekingfisher* was a real work of craftsmanship and an artistic eye, kudos my friend, now set down that saw and go give Julie a big hug. (she'd probably like that).

Well folks I have a shop calling my name, and a large finishing job to do, so away I goooo.

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and please, be well


----------



## firefighterontheside

I planered white oak for an hour and shoveled up a 35 gallon trash bag full of shavings. Then I jointed and cut boards to width. Still figuring out some math and joinery for this bed.

I'd like to mill that log. Probably neat lumber inside it. Have to cut it thick.


----------



## bandit571

Might blow up on ya, too?

Mid forties and partly sunny most of the day….wasn't too bad outside…for once.

Top worked on 









Flattened..









Attached to the base..









Need Andre's Dust Collector…IF I can ever find any room for one..









Broom and Dustpan, for now…28 photos to arrange into a blog of some sort…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 32°, 100% RH, winds 4 MPH. It should get to near 40° and mostly cloudy today.

Meeting with old friends for breakfast, so won't get into the shop until this afternoon. I have my cutlist for the wine rack. Now to make some dust.

Bandit - the table is looking good. Can't wait to see it when it's finished.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's raining….like it's been doing for about 24 hours. Looks like another day of rain today. Maybe ending tonight….I hope. I hate rain. Got a bunch of work done yesterday on the bed. I'll get some more done today.


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, upper 30s…just a dreary old Friday….not a nice day to do any thing outside.

Need a few things to finish that table up…and have it ready for Christmas Eve delivery..


----------



## bluekingfisher

Morning all, a chilly and dank 35 degrees today, no wind making the air feel heavy.

I spent about an hour in the shop finishing off my little Christmas boxes but couldn't stop my nose from dribbling all over the bench, so Istood outside for a warm up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The good words for today….Rain & more rain….!! It was 52 at coffee time, then more rain came, and the temp started dropping…It's now 48, heavy clabber, no sun, and wet…! It has rained for the last 3 days, and it ain't through yet, looks like…..And the temp will continue to drop according to the weather app I look at on my phone for my town….!! More rain tonight w/ a low of 42 by early morning…...Chance of rain…90-100%.....The humidity is at 96%, and the winds are at 6 mph….It's just a dark, dreary day, and a good day to stay in…No shop time at all…!!

bandit…The coffee table is shaping up nicely….Looks like you're on the down hill drag of finishing it up….!! I see you have the "dust collector" leaning aganist the bench….)

You guys stay warm and dry….!!


----------



## pottz

good morning jocks its 55 and cloudy heading to a high of 68 today,no rain forecast until monday maybe 20%.peace and good weather to all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. There was a thing on the news saying that our rainfall for the last three months exceeded all of last year. I believe it.

Bill. Despite our recent rains we'll gladly take more. Send that nasty rain this way. It'll be welcome here.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. it's 28 and nothing interesting. No real snow in the forecast and the snowpack is only at 75% of average. I'm wanting some more snow just like 2 years ago. So you folks complaining about the rain or snow, send it my way!!!

As luck would have it, "Stick in the Mud", figured out a replacement for a project on my to do list. Brother was that a relief. The pastor wanted a shelf sort of thingy for his coffee cup under the pulpit. Stick in the Mud has figured out how to bring out one of the older pulpits. They got 2 or 3 back in storage, why not use them? A great idea and a time saver for me.

Got to get after it. Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did a bit of assembly for the bed build. The foot end corners have been glued together and mortises cut with a 1/2" bit at the router table. It wasn't happy about cutting 1" mortises in one pass, but I'm impatient.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Weather getting back to normal after a very warm October, November and beginning of December. Another inch of snow last night and a cool 8° this morning.

My shop cleanup (from earthquake) is almost completed. Lol, the hard part was trying to remember where everything went.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL. 65°. 99% RH, breeze 4 MPH. It has been raining lightly off and on since MN with 0.84'' so far. I had to drive 50 miles round trip to see a patient. Oddly enough I did not see any wrecks or screwball drivers. There were several driving with their lights off. They are hard to see in rain and gray overcast skies.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
It was 46° when I rolled out of the sack and it has warmed to 64° at mid day under cloudy overcast skies, a welcome break from the incessant clear & sunny skies … I just looked at the 5 day forecast and still no snow in sight.

I have a delema, I can't decide whether to finish the inside of the drawers on my library card file cabinet … In other cabinets I have made I sprayed the drawers to seal them up, but in looking on line at some photos of the old original cabinets it appears the the drawers were unfinished on the inside, only the fronts were finished … opinions ??

*Bandit* I have two shop vacs and a 2 HP dust collector and wouldn't ya know it? I still sweep the floor with a broom and dust pan, ... right after doing detail dusting with the air hose.

Be safe in what you do, and be well.


----------



## bandit571

The Sun actually came out from behind the clouds, today….just for the Lunchtime Crowd…Now overcast, with a sprinkle or two of rain….

Dust collector….no space available anywhere in the shop…..nor is there any space in the budget to buy one…just have to do what every apprentice did for a few centuries….sweep the shop when done.

New sanding belts have been bought…and a can of dark stain…not my choice, it is what the Grandson wants for his apartment. Might get this thing done, on time?

After that? have a vise to rebuild…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would not finish, but that's me. I don't like finishing. If I don't need to, im not gonna.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Damp, windy and 42 to 50 in WW today.

Gmike the library card file cabinet my wife salvaged from school when they went digital has no finish in the drawers.


----------



## Bonka

61° 99% RH. It is cloudy and drizzling. 0.29'' since midnight. I hope I can sit at home today as Christmas shopping traffic is picking up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost warm here this morning before it gets daylight. 47° and supposed to only get to low 50's.

Hope to get the finish sprayed on the bench / chest today. Got the stain on yesterday finally. Not my favorite color stain but it is what the rest of the kids furniture is. That is the last of the Christmas stuff. Have a garden bench to build then I can start on the shop upgrade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It finally quit raining, but it is so, so wet. There is water running and standing everywhere. It's miserable to go outside, because it is cold and damp. I turned the shop heat on and will go out and get some things done for a while. Cindy and the boys leaving soon to go visit with her bro and sis in law. I will join them later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, it's raining again. DBob, come and get this stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Ya didn't have to send that Liquid Sunshine my way…way too dreary outside….more like the weather Sherlock Holmes was used to…up on the Moors…










On my way for License Plates for the Van today…will stop and get a can of Varnish for this table…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Well….The rain has stopped, and doesn't look like we'll get anymore today….!! I checked the radar, and it has moved out…finally…But it's still cold and wet and damp out….It was 37 when it quit, and has warmed up (if you want to call it warm) to 42 now, and the high will get to 54 (?). The humidity is at 90%, and now it's still clabbered over…..Winds at 8 mph. The low in the morning should be about 34…..It looks like we have another round of rain coming in on Wednesday and Thrusday……!!

Mark….That bench / chest looks really nice….You done a stellar job on building it….I'm like you….I don't like dark stain. If I'm building with hardwood, I prefer to just go with a poly / varnish / Danish oil, etc. I like the looks of natural woods…!! But….If I'm building a piece for a customer, and they want it stained pink, it don't bother me….as long as they come across my palm with the green, it suits me…I don't have to live with it…!!! I've had customers that wanted Oak with a light Oak stain and top coat….I can live with that……!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

That is a really nice looking bench. It's sure to be a hit. I have to agree with you and Rick about wood colors. Some folks these day have crazy ideas. I've seen some of the orders My friend has put together for customers.
You have to stop and ask, "What were they smoking?"

No snow yet and the snow pack is holding at 75% of average.


----------



## Bonka

The sun is finally out and it's +70°. 
It also dawned on me that today is my 35th birthday of sobriety.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

2-3 inches of new snow over night…...again. 20° this morning at 10 AM


----------



## firefighterontheside

The sun came out for a minute. That was nice.
Made this little sign for a my friends new house. They have horses.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. Wish I could come get it, but I'm not sure what kind of a rig to use to tow it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Darn. It cut me off.

Mark. Kudos on the bench/chest. Looking fine

Jerry. Congratulations on 35 years.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> The sun came out for a minute. That was nice.
> Made this little sign for a my friends new house. They have horses.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nice sign…......but I would have put the lettering horizontal instead of vertical.

Just personal opinion but I like it better this way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Alaska guy. You're right, it looks better that way.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm on the down hill side of my grandson's toy box. Got it all sanded, corners rounded over and everything was going great till the staining. I've got screwy straight stripes on three corners maybe 2"-3" wide running from top to bottom. Looks like I get to resand and reapply the stain. I'm hoping to feather it out to where it looks half way decent. Thankfully it's a toy box for a 4 year old boy and not a picky customer.

On the up side I contacted that rancher about getting a crop damage tag. It's a go! The down side is my buddy is going in for a biopsy in his lymph. Seems he had a melanoma on his chest that was cancerous and it's traveled into his lymph. He's pretty fatalistic about it as most of his mother's side has died of cancer. Crazy part of all this is the guy never wears t shirts and very rarely short sleeve shirts. How he got a melanoma on his chest is beyond me.

Bill that is a nice sign. I'm assuming you did that with a laser.

AG, I'm jealous of you and that snow. Send some my way!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, BBob that was done on my laser.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 50, some sun, some overcast. Yesterday's wind blew the storm away ;-) Another coming tomorrow they say. Hope all the fools that go to the Seahawks game get soaked ;-) ;-)

Nice work on the chest and sign. I'm getting inspired!


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey *Bill* thank you so much for the information on an original Library Card File … That is the deciding factor … and tell your wife that I am very jealous of her salvage talents, then give her a big hug. (She'd probably like that).

Well it was 46° as the sun peeked over the mountains this morning and the weather guy says that we will top out around 66° today, but the big news is that next week we will be pushing record highs for a couple of days; and as you guys'n'gals don your Carhearts and gloves I will be in a 'T' shirt and shorts … We have some patchy skies here in the cactus patch with a gentle breeze (1 mph) with the humidity hovering at 35% Just another typical day.

Thank's to all of you for being here today; now lets be safe, and be well, so we all can have a great tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Feels and looks like something out of a Sherlock Holmes movie outside

Just a teaser..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to the smell of the coffee cooking…..Um Um..!! I forgot to check the temp when I rose late, as I was having a "back attack"...again…It was somewhere in the late 30's or early 40's…. It was/ is mostly clabbered skies, the temp is now 41, the humidity is at 80%, the winds at 1 mph, and the high will be 58-60, depending on where you are….!! Still we will get rain a couple of days this next week, but we'll see what develops…..!! Not much going on in my neck of the woods today…..just lazing around trying to straighten up mainly..) For sure no shop time….it may be a long time before that happens, as the holidays are fast approaching, then January comes the back surgery, so that takes care of that….and no boating or fishing……..! So all in all, my life pretty well sucks for now….!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

High of 19° with 8-12 inch of snow predicted today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

nice sunny day heading up to about 70 with a chance of showers tomorrow but looks like it may peter out at santa Barbara,you may be out of luck this time dawson.wishing good weather to all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Bright sunshine this morning with a frost on the punkin'......It was 31 when I finally rose late again….Sometimes them night time drugs for sleep and back relief really knocks me out…..so I sleep good….!! But now it's turned partly clabbered and it's now 35 going up to 56 for today's high temp….Humidity is at 94%, and winds at 2 mph. I finally remembered to check the rain gauge after all the rain we got last week…..I emptied out 2.750 of water….So we got a pretty good dose of moisture….Nothing much going on around here….We're heading to town tonight to get some supper and do a bit of Christmas shopping, so that's about it for now…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was cold 41F partly cloudy morning start in Phoenix. It's up over 50F now, will be heading out to garage to attempting to get some work done by request…...Been awhile, my apologies.

Feel like sharing a SAD story: 
About 2 weeks ago, SWMBO was sitting on couch next me to and asked me; "*You do wood working, right?*"

When wife asks this question, *what are you supposed to say?* There is garage is full of wood working tools 50 feet away. I thought maybe she saw bad weather coming and want garage cleaned up for her car, but NOooooo…Then I realized I was in much worse trouble:

She had been surfing Christmas catalogs during commercials looking for something to hang Christmas stockings on, since we don't have fireplace or mantel. She shows me this pinterst page , and asks if I can make Christmas stocking post?
Then gets all excited by this page from home depot and proclaims, "*I know you can do this!* They sell parts at Home Depot." Inside joke here: My high school age son works part time at Home Depot right now, she sees him in kitchen getting food and asks him to bring home the parts shown in HD web page.
My son and I roll our eyes, as they begin to tear up in anticipation of last minute project just requested.

Then inevitability happens;

1) Where are you going to store it when Christmas is over?
Answer: Needs to be stained or made from cherry to match rest of furniture, so it can be coat rack out of season. Check box for nice wood finish, not can of spray paint. 
+3-4 days for nice finish

2) Can you make it have 5 sides, then no one will be forced to have stocking hanging in back, and can you make it 'this tall' so no one is below another family member.
Answer: Reality it needs 5 sides showing, which means 6 sided column or very large post about 5 feet tall. 
+many days making column instead of 4×4 post.

I am way behind, but I have accomplished something. Remember these two images?















.
Now we have this made out of cherry wood:








.
Yes, had to make a custom jig to glue up a 5 foot long birds mouth joint 'column'. Used my practice joint boards to reinforce bottom end to cut dovetail slots for legs as well.
.








.
Legs are bandsaw cut and shaped to final form. Don't have a picture of those sorry. If uncle Murphy doesn't show up, hope to get matching leg dovetails cut today, and get it standing upright.

Wife say progress last night, and comments "that sure is complicated?" This is silly, just nail a 4×4 to sheet of wood and I'll paint it. UGH.

Really SAD I can not seem to get commands interpreted right….....

Did I forget to mention I was in emergency room last Monday overnight for acute pancreatitis attack? 
Doctor wants to tell me to stop drinking alcohol, problem is I only 1 glass of red wine with nice steak dinner about twice a month. Had a choice; lay in hospital bed plumbed with fluids for 3-4 days, or go home with awful pain meds and liquid diet till it stops hurting. Took entire week starving at home for pain to subside. But I did get some shop time!

Did I mention I was gone the most recent Sat & Sun for over night trip with the boss?

I need a Christmas miracle or two if anyone has extra …...

Stay warm, safe, and alive. Cheers!


----------



## pottz

well a few light scattered showers here,about enough to barely get the ground wet,scattered clouds with sun right now,supposed t clear out with warm weather the rest of the week.wishing good weather for all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We have a 20% chance of Pottz's showers showing up down here tonight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Bright sunny day outside…mid 40s and a breeze.

ALL projects done until after the Holidays….well..may putter around on the vise…

Might be a chance to catch up on my naps….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all

Wow, I missed a few days. Must have been some sort of writers block or something. The last couple days made it into the 40's with sunny skies and little wind. Nice for a change. It's now 23° and will be in the 30's tomorrow. So far this month we've had 2/10s of an inch of snow and not looking good for a white Christmas - if your in to that sort of thing.

Captain - Sorry to hear you were in the ER. I hope you are getting better. It looks like you got one heck of a quicky project going there. You made me laugh about the miscommunications. I have a Debbie-decoder-ring. It works best on her texting, but comes in handy for some verbal codes as well. But as all us men know, some messages couldn't be decoded even with the help of the NSA.

Bandit - The table turned out great. Nice work.

Mark - The bench looks good too. Yeah, a little darker than I prefer, but still looks great.

Jerry - That's awesome on your 35th anniversary. Congratulations.

Well, have a good night everyone. Talk to you soon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather ended up a mix bag today. Hit 72F with sunshine, then clouds rolled in and by dinner brought short rain shower. Just enough to wet ground and make it muggy. Looking forward to 40F and humid morning tomorrow. 

At end of long work day in shop, 
managed to get all 99% of wood work done on Christmas stocking post/coat rack:






















.
For legs used template from past table project. Machine cut oversize, hand fit/trimmed dovetails attach legs. The top crown piece is hunk of 6/4 sapele found in scrap bin that was just big enough didn't need to glue anything up. Was getting late, wanted to be done and used it. Not sure if will keep it, but may not have time for another.

This thing is huge, it has 5 inches open inside the hexagon. 
In another world with unlimited time, I would add a secret panel in back side for hidden Kingsman umbrella stand to pop out, and maybe even hidden slide out near top for personal protection device. That would certainly surprise St Nick as he filled stockings! :-0)

BTW - SWMBO saw the assembled column tonight. Changed her mind on 4×4 pole and spray paint. Insist it be finished before Christmas. I asked if Dec 2019 was ok as I ducked. Looks like will be back in work shop sanding tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Dang, Captain, that looks awesome. I'll be sure NOT to show this to Deb. Not before Christmas anyway. 
;-). Nice work for sure.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, The sun is starting to peek out from the nasty cloud cover we've had for a couple of days and they promise a little warm up today here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 28° and the high will be 35°. Not much of a warm up but, better than nothing. No snow on the ground and none in the forecast for a while either.

I've been busy a little in the shop but, much more with the holiday festivities instead. I recently made three live edge shelves with some left over material I had laying around. That should make the better half happy for a while, not! I've got two of them up so far. We've had some dinner party's lately with family and friends gathering. We went on a train ride to a Christmas village last Saturday which was fun. Just the normal holiday stuff happening here. Last night the dryer went on the fritz so today is appliance repair day. I'm thinking I'm not gonna have fun with this. I'm too fat to fit behind a dryer and too old to get on my knees to do any repairs. But, the wife thinks I'm super fix-it guy so…....

*Capt. Klutz*, that's a nice last minute column stand. That should make your bride happy.

*Mark*, nice bench you made my friend. That will make a nice addition to the kids furniture.

*Jerry*, Happy Anniversary to you and your bride. It takes work to get that far but, it's worth it in the long run.

*FF Bill*, nice sign. You're getting pretty darn good with that engraver.

*Bandit*, the table turned out quite nice. I enjoyed the progress you made on it during the build.

Well guys, that's all I have for today. I gotta go tear apart a dryer and see if I can screw things up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Bright, sunny COLD morning…about 30 outside….

May start on that vise rebuild..later…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here again. We are in need of moisture but is nice in the upper 40's every day.

Nice coat rack Captain. Looks heavy.

Finally will get the last of the Christmas orders in the mail today. Can get started on other projects this afternoon.

Here are a couple pictures of the bench / chest. I painted the letters with copper fingernail polish to match the copper pipe railing. The slow closer on the lid really works well so no fingers will get hurt.


----------



## Firewood

Mark - that looks great. Now with the top coat and lighting, it doesn't look as dark as your other photos. It looks nice. I'm sure Kaylee will love it.

Oh, and it's 30° outside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Excellent job there Capt. Mark that is a really great looking bench.

It's been raining like the dickens most of the night. Hopefully added to the snow pack.

I'm back in the shop varnishing grandson's toy box. I really didn't like the stain on that beech. Thankfully the varnish is making it look a lot nicer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morningg gang,

Nothing much happening around my neck of the woods….I'm fighting another back attack, because we went to town last night, had supper at a Chinese buffet, then to on to a couple of clothing stores….I picked a couple of new T-shirts and some socks, cause that store had sent me a birthday certificate for some new duds…!! The wife got her a couple of things, so that's our Christmas from each other…. Then on to Wally World to pick up some gift cards for the grand kids….and a few groceries…..Time we got out of there, my back was killing me from all that walking…Couldn't hardly get out of the rack, and took some meds for relief….!! I really hope this back surgery in January helps….Only problem is, I'll be fused up with rods and screws….Oh joy…!! Now for today's weather…. It was 31 when I went for my morning java, and plenty of sunshine…The humidity was at 68%, and still is….Winds @ 6 mph….It's now 44, warming up nicely, and the high will be 56….Not too shabby….

Captian Klutz…..Very nice….You did an excellent job building the coat rack / stocking hanger…It looks complicated.
you and the other guys on here do excellent work with the wood….This rack is way over my pay grade…)

bandit…..The coffee table turned out nice…..Your work with hand tools is good…..Personally, I don't like doing hand tool work, cause I can't tollirate bending over using planes, saws, etc. I'm a power tool person…Hand work ain't my forte'.....But you and the rest of our crew does really nice work with them….I'm just not one of them…

Mark…..Stellar job on building and finishing the bench / chest…..I'm with Mike…It doesn't look near as dark as it did, now that you've got the finish and top coat on. 
That's it for me for now…Like I said, not much going on here…I sure miss being in my shop..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We didn't get any of the rain that we weren't expecting anyway.

Captklutz. What a rack…er, post. That looks really, really nice.

Mark. I'm with the other guys. That bench/chest looks even better than before. Great job.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments guys. I appreciate them. Just wish my photography skills were better. Also I hate using/staining plywood but needed to match the bed set I made for the same family a few years ago.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Well it's 66° at mid day over here in the cactus patch, with blue skies and a gentle breeze at 4 mph. Just enough to make the flag flutter … 
Spent a good deal of time in the shop yesterday, and sprayed the General finishes Water based semi gloss poly on to the Library card file's base … After the fiasco with the Honey stain I have to say that I am very happy with the finish, and it's a keeper.
I just hope that the end result is as nice as *Kaylee's* chest and that wonderful coffee table …

Well here I go with another old story … Inspired by the Capt'n K … Several years ago when I was still working in the Corp. world, a fellow worker asked "Your a wood worker aren't you?" And like Klutz, I said well sure.
He wanted a post for his front porch with all kinds of hooks and hangers on it … Well I was confused for sure, so to be a bit clearer, I asked him "what are you going to use it for"? Well He said to me " It's so that everyone coming into my house can hang their negative crap on it before entering" ... 
It still sits on his porch in Overland Park Kansas …

And with that I'm back under the stairs … Everyone be safe, and be well


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys, we've had three nice dats in a row after all the rain from Thursday and Friday. I've gotten some things done on the white oak bed and also layered a few gifts for Cindy. I burned pictures of our dogs and put them on little stands. In fortunately I have to go to work tomorrow and Thursday. Haven't worked a lot lately, so I guess I'm due.

Looks like all are well. I'll try to catch up more tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Y'all are postin' some nice work. Don't let me get in the way, keep 'em comin' ;-)

Had 1 1/2" the last couple days, rain that is. Sun, rain, wind, clouds, we got it all this week except snow. Even had a tornado that damaged about 50 building on the other side of the Sound. That is rare here. Never more that minor damage of a water spout coming off the sound for a mile or so.

Our power was out for about 3 hours today. Not that much wind. Surprised it didn't happen Friday or over the weekend. Maybe a broken branch finally fell down?


----------



## bandit571

Nice and bright morning…..not sure about what the Boss wants to do, today…

Rebuilt the vise on the bench, yesterday…..may start sharpening next….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, howdy, 
Geez what a gorgeous day out here in the cactus patch, it was 41° as the sun peeked over the Mazatzal Mountains and lit up Surprise Arizona. We are looking at 73° later this afternoon with clear skies and a limp flag. ... and still no snow in sight.

*Topamax* so glad that you were saved from the devastation that hit Port Orchard … what a rarity.

I got some quality shop time in yesterday, but nothing is finished yet, three projects under way and another order for kitchen squirrels, but only 5 of them this time … I'll get them done today.

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Hard to believe, but we've gone 18,207 days (give or take a couple) without snow here in San Diego. Aren't we about due?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

good morning all,its heading to 76 and clear skies today and supposed to reach 80 tomorrow,another mild santa ana condition.theirs talk about the possibility of rain on christmas day,we'll see.wishing peace and good weather to all.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

15° and snowing.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday got warmer then what I had posted. It actually got into the upper 40's today was also in the 40's and temps are still going up. It was mostly cloudy with a few raindrops.

The locking lever on my jointer fence stripped rendering the fence useless, so off to the hardware store in search of a fix. I found a nut that would fit and got it up and running again.

I've been a bit under the weather so cut my time in the shop. Hopefully will be back at it tomorrow. I never seem to accomplish what I see getting done in my head. Why is that?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother did we have some rain last night or What? Really added to the snow pack. Thank Goodness. Nothing stayed on the ground. Looks like we might have a white Christmas, maybe. At least all the precip will add to the snowpack!

I'm getting close to finishing the toy box. Only a couple more coats of varnish, then hardware and a delivery.

Everyone be well.


----------



## Bonka

+63°,99% RH, calm, raining with .48'' since midnight. I'm staying close by today. There are enough idiots out driving and one more is not going to be missed.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up around 6am to the sound of rain this morning. It's now 39° with 100% RH, winds at 5 MPH and still raining. It looks like it won't get much warmer than it already is. Better than snow though. We are still holding at 2/10 of an inch for the month. Normally, December gets just under 11" so we are a bit behind.

I've still got a headache i'm trying to get rid of. Hopefully some Tylenol Headache Relief will help. I really need to get into the shop.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's cloudy and rainy out here in Mid-Michigan. The rain moved in just a while ago and the clouds have been here most of the morning. The temp is 34° with a high of 37° expected today.

*WW Bob*, I saw on the world news that Washington State had a tornado. I was thinking of you when they talked about it. I'm glad it missed you and you're safe.

*WI Mike*, "I never seem to accomplish what I see getting done in my head. Why is that?" Boy, that sounds very familiar. I think I have thought that way myself. LOL

Well, I tried my best at working on the dryer for my bride but, I just don't have the knack for working on appliances. I couldn't figure out how to get into the darn thing. Then I broke the exhaust vent hose. I got so mad that I broke it to where I can't fix it now. So, I called a repairman and he came out. Turns out I couldn't fix the darn thing anyway, the repairman had to order a part for the darn thing.

The wife and I went to Lowe's to check out the big closing sale. I guess that was her way of letting me calm down. 
We have two Lowe's in the area and both are closing their doors. So, everything is on sale at 60% off right now. The place is looking empty. I wanted to get some new saw blades but they were all gone as was most of the tools. They had some lumber left but, nothing I was in need of. I was able to pick up some other things though but not much. I'm thinking of going back today to see what I missed.

That's all I have for today. So stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Bonka

We have now added another 1.17'' of rain since my last report.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They're predicting the possibility of a chance of rain maybe for Christmas. Hey, it could happen, right?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I too woke up to rain this morning….The rain moved in around 8:30 last night, and it was just a steady type of rain. No thunder, lightening, or such…It just now stopped a bit ago, but the wind has picked up, and blowing leaves all around….It was 40 at coffee time with the same conditions, and now it's 45, with plenty of clabber, and the high will be about 47….No rain is forecast until next week sometime…It's 83% humidity, winds @ 11 mph., and we got .03 inches precipitation in the rain gauge….Not much…!!

Mike…..Sure hope you get rid of that headache and any crud trying to come on….Nothing like feeling poorly…..!! And I'll take the rain any day over snow….Here in the mountains it's hard to get around when we have ice and snow…We just stay at home when that happens…..!!

Don…..I like your quote: "I'm too fat to get behind the dryer"....That fits me to a tee…. Like me, you did more damage than good…..lol…!! Anything like plumbing, electrical, or whatever I can't do….My back's in too bad a shape to get down to try that crap…So I just call whoever I need to come out and do the repairs….Besides, I'm too fat and stove up to attempt such things….!! That's the first Lowes I've heard of closing up…..I like Lowes better than H.D. We only have one, and I hope we get to keep it going….!! Living in a rural community is tough for buying when is close…..!! Hope you can find some treasures before they close up…..!!

That's it for me today….Gonna play some Pogo games, and let my back ease up some….Later ya'll……!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rainy, misty, cloudy, damp, dreary day here. Not fun to go outside.
I've never heard of a Lowe's closing, let alone 2. How does that happen? I too prefer Lowe's, for whatever reason. I think I like blue better than orange.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Natural gas company loving our weather now. 4° today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Rain? Snow? Cold? Sorry, not here…..
It's 65F, warm and sunny in Phoenix at lunch time, heading for 70F this afternoon. Humidity is hovering around 30% which makes for perfect shop weather. 

Thanks for all kind words on latest project. You folks are too kind. 
Just trying to hold my own with all the great work shown here.

Yesterday I managed to finish assembly and prep work on SWMBO Christmas 'stocking pole', took it outside and sprayed on 1/2 lb cut of blonde shellac sealer to close up some wild grain and control blotching. Here is pic as I had to quit working and get cleaned up for company dinner party. 









Yes, You noticed right, Blue Skies!. 
Oh and I made a new cap from cherry, and it has beading instead of double ogee edge. I found time while I was prep sanding the rest.

Wife decided she couldn't wait for cherry to naturally darken, so will tone it with some dye stain, and hopefully get 1st coat of poly on it today. Love low humidity weather when it comes to finishing. 

Stay dry, warm, safe, but do not stop working wood.


----------



## ocean

Day before winter starts and it's 80 degrees humidity is make it feel like 83. Wind is blowing from the west at about 20 with gusts to 25. Forecast for wind to pick up to 35-40 with heavy rain as front passes thru later tonight into early morning. Full gale warning will go up late tonight. Oh boy can hardly wait. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s…socked in with rain most of the day….good day to just pop a movie in…or take a nap…


----------



## Rick Dennington

My vote would be for the nap….!! I take one every day when I'm home…..Can't make it through the day w/o a snooze…..I run out of petrol, so it's nap time….!!


----------



## Firewood

I too like a nice nap I don't take enough of them though speaking of petrol, what is gas going for where you live? Some of our stations finally dipped below $2 it's about time, but I'm sure it won't last


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Today was super duper ugly winter day in desert. 
Hit 72F with more blue skies. It was horrible day! 
Absolutely no reason for anyone living in nice cold snowy place to visit here anytime soon. hehe…

Managed to complete my goals today in shop:
Just so wood gods don't vex me for putting dye stain on cherry wood, wanted to show minimal amount of color added. 








.
The leg on left is dye applied and right one is original cherry after sanding.
Used Behlen's Cherry Solar Lux diluted 50%, applied with cheapo HF detail spray gun, and quick wipe down after application. The shellac sealer did it's job well, as the massive exposed end grain on top of legs didn't get dark after dye application.  
The grain pop on side panels is stunning. Pictures barely does justice. It's amazing at how chatoyance looks after 1st coat of Arm-R-Seal.









I might actually get this done in time for Christmas! Yeah me!

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was in the mid 40's today. All sunshine and no wind. Wind is supposed to blow tomorrow they say. We will be on the road for a couple days. Have to deliver several Christmas orders and family presents in Wyoming and South Dakota. Should be home Sat night if our plan works right.

Captain that is some pretty grain. I like it!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we might be getting a little snow tonight. Snow pack is looking a lot better, closing in on 100%.

Only a few more coats of varnish on the toy box top. Finished building a tool tote box. Something I've had been planning to build for a very long time. All my tools are in the garage and it gets annoying running back out there for whatever tool to finish the home repair project. Pretty sure I'm going to take a step back from building things for a week or three. Seem to have a few other projects other than woodworking that need my attention. There's always something out there.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Today is starting out at 28° and cloudy. Humidity is 86% and winds at 13 MPH. At least the days will start getting longer again.

Captain - that is looking simply awesome. What is your finish schedule on the side panels? The color and grain are gorgeous.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's damp and warm here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, it's warm at 38° and our high is going to go one more degree higher. It rained all night long but we didn't get much precipitation, only got about an inch. It was quite warm yesterday at around 45'ish. I'm enjoying this nice warm winter weather.

First off, welcome *Ocean Bob*. Yes we have another Bob in the bunch. It looks as though he hails from southern Florida, the Keys. Welcome Bob and enjoy the ride.

Worked a little while yesterday in the shop but not long as we are on the move all day long. This time of year is mainly spent going places. Today, we have more running to do. Then late afternoon, we have cookies to deliver. My bride goes nuts every year making cookies for Christmas. The kids don't know it, but they are all "sugar free". I can't tell them though because they won't eat them. They've been getting them for the last few years without them knowing it. LOL

*Capt.*, I like that bead on the legs. It make them stand out and of course the grain looks nice too. I love cherry, it's a pretty wood to work with.

About Lowe's, Yes it's a shame that they are closing the Lowe's here in my area. The stores are about 20 miles apart and the closest one to me is about 10 miles away. They can't just close one of them, they have to close both. It looks pretty scary when you pull into the parking lot and don't see those barns on the side of the parking lot. And in the store, the shelves are bare. I'm gonna miss that store. The closest Lowe's now is about 50 miles away. Grrr!

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was another nice start to today's weather….It was 38, with heavy clabber looming in the air, winds are light, and the humidity is at 65%. No rain as of yet, but some expected next week….Got a call from the doctors office confirming my appointments after the first of the year….Office visit and follow-up, then pre-op blood work, then surgery……all in early January….4-5 days in the hospital….!! The high will be 47…..!
That's all I have for now…I'll catch up later, as I have things to do…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. High surf warning, which is something most of you never hear about in your weather reports.

Capt. Wow, those are some nice legs. I, for one, really like the stained version best.

Stay safe, dry, warm, and don't get caught in high surf.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, is there a Menards nears you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made two of these trays for gifts today. I burned their names on them with the laser.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice job there Bill.

So many of you might know I'm a hand plane addict. I've accumulated over 50. Well I've been lusting for a Stanley #2. I made an deal with another LJ for a #2 and it wasn't what I was expecting. Well yesterday the #2 I won on EBAY arrived. Guess I should have read the description better. It's lacking the chip breaker and iron. Everything is really excellent. Give me a couple of months and I'll have it tricked out. Then I start lusting for a #1. I'm gonna have one next year, guaranteed!!! When I get it, I'll polish it up build a real nice glass display case and sit it on a shelf in the Man Cave. Next week hand planes, bullet casting and reloading are on my to do list.


----------



## bandit571

Careful….they are a bit addicting….









And this is almost half of mine….almost…


----------



## MSquared

52 degs-- Clouds breaking--2" Rain in 8 hrs.--Winds from the SSW 15-20 mph--Gusting--Low Ceiling--

Got caught in the East Coast blast. All good. What we call 'snotty weather'.... Just checked--Full Moon-- Very Clear-Some Zephyrs … The Winter Solstice ...... that was a fast change!


----------



## Bonka

+46°, 84% RH, wind @ 9 mph. A total of 0.47'' rain past 24 hrs. This temp/humidity with the wind goes clear into my bones.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's ccccccold and snowy here in Mid-Michigan. Someone turn up the thermostat, it's chilly this morning. The temp is at 23° warming up to 30. We got a light dusting of snow over night. I'm not liking this weather. At least there is no high surf warning, that's good I think. Maybe I should be wishing for it though.

*FF Bill*, yes we have a Menards but I've not been a fan of them. Is there something I'm missing about them Bill?

Welcome* MSquared* to this bunch. This is a real good group of guys and I'm sure you'll like them.

*Bandit*, I don't think you want to see my collection of planes. I've kinda went overboard collecting them. Thanks *Bob*. LOL

*Rick*, how are you gonna talk to us while your in the hospital? I hope and pray everything will turn out good for you this time around.

The wife and I went out to Lowe's again to see what we could buy cheap. I picked up a few things, but everything is really picked over. They have tons of patio furniture left over though. Maybe we'll go back after the first of the year and get some.

Well I know you guys would like to hear more from me but, I'm all done for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 25° and cloudy. Humidity is 79° and winds at 4 MPH.

Today my bride and I are celebrating our 45th anniversary. It was a cold and snowy day as we made our life long promises. I have been truly blessed to have her by my side all these years.

Marty - welcome to the club. Hope you stick around to let us know how things are in your neck of the woods.

Bill - those trays look great. I'm sure they will be enjoyed.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It's currently 25° and cloudy. Wind speed is 4MPH and humidity is 79%

Today my bride and I will celebrate our 45th wedding anniversary. It was a cold and snowy day when we made our promises to stay at each other's side for all our days. I have truly been blessed all these years.

Marty - Welcome to our little club. I hope you stick around and let know how things are going in your neck of the woods.

Bill - Those trays look great. I'm sure they will be appreciated by the recipients.

You guys have some impressive plane collections. I have a few hand-me-downs, but nothing like that. One of these days I'll get them cleaned up a bit more and post some pics.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Drab, dreary….ugly day….may go out and spend some moldy money, today…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

it was rather nippy when I rolled out of the rack to get my big mug of java….It was 32, with lots of clabber, winds at 4 mph., and the humidity is at 83%...…!! It's now 42. so the warm is rolling in….!!

Bill…Nice projects…..You did a bang-up job, as usual.
Don….I'll hopefully have my Ipad so I can keep up with you guys…..!!

bandit…..A person outta be shot for having that many planes….Wish I had them….I'll sell 'em…...

Mike…..Congrats on your upcoming anniversary…..My spouse and I had our 42nd a while back if you remember….We had a 
"bluegrass wedding".....I'll explain that later on….!!

That's all I have for now…I'll post in a day or two after I get rested up from that long, long drive….I'll be dead by the time I get there…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Giving the trays today.
Don, I really like Menards, but I don't go there for tools. I go there for plywood and other things that I need, like glue,stain, etcetera.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Hey Mike… Funny, just a few minutes ago I got my firewood, '*firewood*'! Thanks for the welcome. I'll be stopping by here and drop a line from time to time. Fun thread. Fickle weather over here in the Northeast by the ocean. Very changeable.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Marty, welcome to our eclectic group. We are a pretty level group. Most of us have a bubble in the middle!

So it's looks like we might actually get enough snow for me to break out the shovel. Looks like over the next 3-4 days we might get a few inches on the ground here on the valley floor.

I tried to install some soft close gas struts on the grandson's toy box. The instructions totally sucked. I fiddled farted around and have one side working correctly. Tomorrow putting in the right side should go a bunch easier.
These things are pretty cool, open the top and when ready just give it a tap and it drops down. A little abrupt at first, then a slow calm descent till the lid contacts the box. This pair of struts costs less than $20 including 3-4 day shipping. The lid of this toy box weighs 16lbs so I bought extra heavy duty struts. I'm thinking it's going to meet my expectations. Only 2 more toy boxes to build! Daughter in Law is already planning for the next one. She wants a girl. We'll see.

Ya'll be well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well guys, I didn't tell ya'll I was headed to Texas for the Christmas holidays when I last posted….We left yesterday morning around 11:30 or so, as I drove 12 hours straight, and covered 728 miles to my mother-in-laws….I was dead by the time we got here about 11:40 last night….Made it just fine, only stopping for fuel and a toilet break….I figured the interstate would be jam packed with travelers, but it was just normal on Interstate 40….Visited for a bit, then I hit the rack, and slept till 9:15….I was tuckered out….. When I looked at the weather here, it was 33, winds were at 5 mph., and the humidity was / is 66%....The high today will be 49, and a chance of rain later this week….Will have a family gathering and good grub Christmas…..Not a lot of news to tell now, so I'll keep up while I'm here…..!!!

Marty…..Welcome to the madness…!! Glad you chose to join us, and come back anytime you can….We like to talk about things of interest, post projects, and weather patterns from across the country….Just a fun thread….We now have over 13,000 post, and they all have been fun and injoyable. So join us and have fun…

BurleyBob…..Glad you got the soft close hinges figured out….I've found in the past when I built my grandkisds' toy boxes years ago, I had to fiddle with the latches and hinges to get them just right…..After you do one, the rest will come easier…..!! I think I wound up building 4 in all…...I'm glad they are grown…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They say we're still on track for rain on Christmas. Fingers crossed.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain on Christmas is a real downer for me, but I guess for you it's like a white Christmas.


----------



## MSquared

Hey Bob, thanks for the welcome. As for the joke, what I call a 'groaner'... you know I'll be using it! 

Thanks Rick, great place for a weather-watcher and aspiring woodworker. I'll be the one asking the dumb questions around here!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

This Santa and big red sleigh got home last night after a 800 mile trip. All presents delivered on time and all happy people that were expecting them. A lot of visiting and eating at every stop. FYI not very many folks have cookies and milk for Santa. I gained a few pounds I think.

Was great traveling weather for this time of year. Mid 40's during the day, sunshine and all dry roads. Was a big change from last years trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This morning it snowed at home, but here at work it was just cloudy. This afternoon the sun came out some and became a fairly nice day. Not feeling the best. I think some very gracious person gave me their head cold. It needs to clear up before I head to Colorado on the 30th. I'm working Christmas Day, so we will do presents tomorrow morning when I get home.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's currently 30° and cloudy. Humidity is 69% and winds are 10 MPH.

Deb and I had a wonderful anniversary yesterday. We went out for dinner at the Fox & Hound restaurant. It's an old hunting lodge that was converted and added on to. They have I think 7 natural fireplaces.

Tomorrow we head up north to spend Christmas with my son's family. Weather looking good for the trip.

Stay safe and warm everyone. I'll be checking in during our visit, but in case I can't get back here, I wish all of you a very merry Christmas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Eve! Presents have been opened. Boys playing xbox and other games. Cindy gave me business cards.


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a little snow overnight, less than an inch. We're suppose to get a little more over the next day or so.

I'm putting the finishing touches on the grandson's toy box. I'm hoping to have it done before lunch. Unfortunately, I can't get it delivered before Friday. Seems everybody's social calendar's are booked up. I'm the only one with free time. Guess that's cause I keep to myself and I don't socialize much.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Merry Christmas Eve, too everyone….Hope all you guys have a good Christmas, and are able to be with your love ones and family members…Cold here this morning at 30, with clabber hanging in the air….Humidity is at 46%, and the high will be 61…...The women have been cooking and getting things ready for tomorrows activities, and plenty of grub….Our clan will show up about dinner time, so that will call for a nap later that day…..!! I'll check in soon, so you guys have a Merry Christmas, and hope Santy is good to you this year…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 sunny, but chilly, degrees here in San Diego today.

Merry Christmas to all, in case I miss you tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Clear and 10°. Power back on after a brief outage.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Merry Christmas to all my woody friends. This is the first chance I've had to get on here today. We had to get up at 5:00 this morning to go babysit 20 miles away. It was cold and dark and snowy this morning. We got home around 12 noon today and I went directly to my easy chair. I managed to squeeze in a nap for about an hour. It's been a rough day so far but, I was able to go out to the shop and mess around for a while.

So anyway, it's still cold with snow on the ground. The temp is currently 29­°. Stay safe my friends and Merry Christmas again.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

From cool rainy Montana. Merry Christmas to all our Friends!! Wishing everyone an enjoyable day great memories for all!! From Mark and Jamie


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Just had another aftershock. 3.9


----------



## Firewood

Hope that's the last for you. Take care up there.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Hope that s the last for you. Take care up there.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> - Firewood


There will be more but a 3.9 is a piece of cake. 8 degrees and clear here now.


----------



## pottz

good morning and merry christmas to all.waiting for the wife to make us breakfast so i thought id make a quick report.woke uo to cool temps in the e50's windy and sattered showers,so far just enough to get everything nice and wet.dont think ny neighbor to the south,dawsonbob is gonna get much from this one though.hoping ya all have a great christmas day-peace to all.


----------



## bandit571

Season's Greetings!

mid 30s, slight breeze…...and no snow. Even a hint of sunshine….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy degrees with light rain here in San Diego today. As Pottz said, we're not going to get much from this storm. Since about 10 o'clock last night we've only gotten 0.02 inches. The rain should end about 1 o'clock, so I doubt we'll get much more.

Bill. I'm dreaming of a wet Christmas, just like the ones I used to know…

I do feel sorry for the kids that got new bikes for Christmas, but we really do need the rain.

Merry Christmas to all. Hope you have the best one ever.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas guys. Not a very Christmasy day here, but it's nice out. The shift before us started with an early morning Apartment building on fire. We got here in time to clean up the mess.


----------



## Festus56

Merry Christmas to All. We have a White Christmas here. Started snowing last evening and this morning had just enough to make the ground white. Only 27° and cloudy so will stay until tomorrow at least.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix started out cold this morning, only 43F. Mid-day we have reached 63F with partly sunny skies. Rain is supposed to me moving in later, and since clouds are growing; might actually see some of that aerial falling water stuff I always forget name of.

Hope everyone is having a happy holiday!

Things are quiet here this afternoon, so I jumped online to make a project post for the completed on time Christmas Stocking Pole that I shared progress in here. Thanks again for all your kind words on it.

Now that project is posted, all that is left today is honing up a new set Grizzly Japanese Chisels and shopping @ Lee Valley with a gift card from my wife. She did good this year! 

*Firewood:* I posted the finishing schedule in project thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Merry Christmas gang,

Had good day visting with all the kin folks….They got here round 9:30 a.m., and we had coffee and yacked till it was dinner time around 12:30 or so….Boy did we put on the feed bag..!! Had all the good Christmas grub, and yacked some more till they left around 3:00…..Man I was so bloated..!! Took a long snooze….naturally….! It was 30 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber, light winds, and the humidity was at 68%.....The high got to 60, but it felt like a cold 60 (?)…..Talked to my kids and grandkids, so that made for a good Christmas….They are coming down on Thrusday to visit for the day…First time I'll have both my children together for the holiday in 20+ years….We'll prolly go out for supper that night….That's it for me….!! Again, Merry Christmas guys….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

The rain actually quit around 3 PM, and the sun came out. Want to a buddy's house for Christmas dinner, as I do every year. Had excellent prime rib and got to see my little girl and some friends. A good time was had by all.

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It's currently 20° and sunny in the great white north of Crandon, WI. Winter weather advisory calling for 2-4" of snow starting tonight, but we'll be long gone before that.

Had a great time visiting. The grandkids are sure a lot of fun to watch as they grow.

Capt - thanks for posting the project. Looks great.

Stay safe and warm everyone. And if your traveling over the holidays, be careful out there.

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well, here it is another mid day report from the cactus patch better known as Surprise Arizona, where I live in the very northeastern corner.
Here it is midday and I'm breaking for lunch and it is 61° out side with just enough breeze to flutter the flag a bit, z few puffy clouds are here and about.

Well, I got the last coat of finish on the library card file cabinet and I'm really happy with how it turned out, I will take some pictures as I move it into the house and post them. Color me a happy camper.

Capt'n I really like the "Sock Tree" er, um, I guess that's a "Stocking Tree" sorry 'bout that.

Mark, Thanks for the card, I did enjoy

Everyone be safe in what you do, and above all else, be well


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It was 54 degrees at coffee time, and then the kinfolks arrived again around 10:00 or so…..had dinner around noon, and it begin to clabber up some….More yacking, and then the rain hit about 2:00..It had gotten up to 60, but quickly cooled down to 52 again….and it just quit little while ago…the wind really got up high, too…The humidity was at 78%, then climbed to 98% quickly…Winds were howling at 24mph, gusting to 30….It's now 45, feels like 38, and turning colder…The low will dip to 37, and now they say we might get some snow on Saturday….That's all I have for now….More to come later…..Glad you all had a good Christmas, and enjoying the holidays…….!!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 36° back here in Waukesha. We got back just before dark. We have rain coming later tonight. Tomorrow looks to be wet and windy with temps in the 40's. We may get as much as an inch of rain. Hope it doesn't change to snow instead.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's mild and breezy this morning in Mid-Michigan. The winds are out of the ESE bring in some warm air. The temp is 35° and will be warming up to 40°. We are supposed to be getting some rain moving in from the west but, nothing yet.

Wishing you all a great holiday vacation wherever you are. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's cold down here in Texas…..!! It was 32 at our coffee time, as we await the arrival of my children to come in….The winds are howling at 22 mph, and gusting to 30 mph….Makes it seem colder with the wind…The high today should get to 45….maybe….!! Humidity is 65%, and it feels like 26 out with wind condition……!! It's mostly sunny, with just a few whispy clouds……!!
My son and wife flew in to Amarillo to be with his mom, my daughter, and the whole clan….They are driving down this morning to visit with us here, maybe go out to lunch or supper…Depending on what everyone wants to do…..This will be the first time on over 25 years I've had my two children together at once…..We are all so scattered out, and with their jobs, and schedules, it's hard to get together….Me living in Arkansas, my son in Tennessee, and my daughter here in Texas, it's tough……!!

Mike…...Glad to hear you made it home safely, and got back unscathed….And I hope all you guys are having a good holiday…..!! We'll be heading home on the 31st….My spouse wanted to spend as much time with her mom, as her health is beginning to fail……!! She may have to have a pace maker put in, so it's still up in the air……!!
That's all I have for now…I'll check back later….!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rainy, and near 50. Unseasonably warm for late December. Makes shop time easy, don't have to run the propane heater. But everything else is wet. In general, Yuck. Hope all had a Merry Christmas!

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Cloudy, 22° could get snow. 4.9 aftershock this morning. One of over 6000 since the 7.2

https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/Thursday-quake-just-one-of-over-6000-aftershocks-tied-to-Nov-30-earthquake-503565631.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was almost 60 yesterday, but today it won't get to 40. That's a little more seasonal.
Gotta get some things packed into the truck today for the CO trip.
My dad and neighbor went to fishing in Bramson this week. On the way down a tire blew out in dads truck. They enjoyed changing the tire on the interstate shoulder and of course on the highway side. I'm glad my neighbor was there and not my mom.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Brrrr, Cold in Phoenix this morning. Woke to 35F, high will be only 53F? 
Freeze warnings issued overnight next couple days for entire desert valley.

Daughter called said she got ~3 inches of snow in Flagstaff (in mountains 2.5 hours north) when current cold front moved through. High temp in Flagstaff will be on 26F, after a 12F low this morning. 
Nasty weather outside.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I've changed many a tire on the side of an interstate. AAA work will expose you to that. You get a kind of adrenaline rush when you do it for a living. How fast can I get it done and not get killed while doing it. Glad it got done safely.

You are correct about it cooling down, it's still hovering around freezing at the homestead. The wind yesterday was nuts, I've got spikes on my weather station over 20 mph.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Boys and Girls, It's quite nice here in Mid-Michigan. I think I'm getting *FF Bill's* weather. The temp is 50° with partly cloudy sky's. I'm loving this weather.

Even though the weather is nice outside, I'm cooped up inside babysitting my wife as she is down in bed sick. I'm not liking her being sick. When she gets ill, she goes down hill fast. I'm hoping it doesn't turn into pneumonia as it usually does.

*FF Bill*, best wishes on your travel to Colorado.

That's all I have for now, gotta run. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 chilly degrees here in San Diego today. It got down to about 45 degrees last night, which is kinda frosty for around here.

Bill. Stay safe, and have fun on your Colorado trip.

Don. Hope your wife gets better soon.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s around here, partly cloudy….not much going on…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

It was serious frosty this morning down here in the flatlands of West Texas…..Woke up to 27, winds out the North at 14 mph., gusting to 21mph….Brrr!!! Right now it's only 28 and heavy clabber hanging 'round….The humidity is at 65%, and the high will only get to 32…..Brrr….Brrr!! So it's gonna be frosty cold all day…Tonight's low will dip to 21…...Brrrr!!!
Yesterday my children and grandchildren drove down from Amarillo to spend the day with us here….First time in over 20+ years I've had my children (I say children….son is nearly 50, and daughter is 47) together for Christmas….Visted awhile, then drove into Lubbock for lunch at the Olive Garden….Came back here, and visited until they had to leave around 6:00 or so….Had desert, also and coffee….Was a great day for me and the spouse..
You guys try to stay as warm as you can…It's cold all over the country, no matter where you are….Later…!!!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park. FL: +80°, 77% RH with 4 MPH breeze. So far 10'' of rain for the month.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It started out at 52 deg at midnight, now it's down to 30 with snow showers on and off. What a couple of dreary days we've had here. Tonight we go out to dinner with a bunch of friends we cruise with. It should be fun. It will be more fun if i can get rid of this headache before we leave. I think i'll try and nap before we go.

Rick - you're just plain spoiled living in the desert (but sometimes I wish I did too).

Don - Sorry to hear your wife is not well. I hope she gets better soon.

Bill- Hope you have a safe trip.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. What a difference a day makes, yesterday it was 50° and today it's 25°. It's supposed to warm up to a whopping 28°.

*Rick*, that was good to hear that you had both kids (er adults) with you at the same time. I'll bet you enjoyed that company.

Thanks guys for the well wishes for my wife. I ended up taking her to ER late yesterday afternoon and we stayed in ER until 1:00 AM. They took all kinds of tests on her and didn't find anything. They felt she has some kind of virus that's contributing to this illness, possibly some type of flu. Sure glad it wasn't that. They sent her home with a Z-Pack and some other goodies. Incidentally, I just read about some 27 Y/O Republican writer that died of the H1N1 flu virus. Scary!

Well guys, I've got to skedaddle. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

25° Dark, snowing


----------



## pottz

good morning all,we finally got our first frost of the winter woke up to temps in the upper 30's with white roof tops.only supposed to get up to mid 60's today,pretty chilly for socal.stay warm everybody.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 24 at coffee time in the flatlands (and I do mean flat )…..Mostly clabbered over, and the sky looks brown…I sure hope that's not a dust storm brewing up. Humidity is at 69%, and winds are calm at 4 mph….The high here will get to 37….The low will dip to 22…...Brrrr!!! We have one more day here, then heading back to the sticks and mountains Monday morning….I hate that drive…..! 12 hours on the road….Can't wait to get home..!!!

Don…..Hope your spouse is getting better…Being sick sucks…Glad she got some meds to help her get well….!!

And yes, I was really glad to have both my kids (adults) together again…Hope it ain't 20 more years before that happens…..

pottz…..I didn't think ya'll ever had or got a freeze in Southern Cal….But now days, the weather is strange everywhere…seems like….!!

It's about dinner time, so I'll scoot on out of here for now….!!


----------



## MSquared

Long Island weather! Highs and Lows rolling across here. Ranging from near 60 deg.s to high 20's possible overnight. Heavy Fog last night after flooding rains. No major precipitation forecast for the next few days. Like many of the folks here, we keep a close eye on flooding. Then, add in high tides and storm surges!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 chilly, but sunny, degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 61 chilly, but sunny, degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and warm.
> 
> - dawsonbob


how low did you get last night,any frost? late December-January is when we will get some temps below 40,looks like the whole country is in a freeze right now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Pottz. I live on the coast, and we seldom get frost here. Inland a few miles they did get frost, with low temperatures of about 30 degrees. The closer you get to the ocean, the more even the temperature year round.


----------



## MSquared

Well, *dawsonbob*, not in our neck of the woods!  Some folks here are looking forward to ice boating on a frozen Great South Bay!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another dark, gray day in WW. WE had a couple inches of rain just b4 Christmas and the ski resorts got a couple feet of snow and were supposed to open. Yesterday we got another inch so I suppose they got a foot ;-) temps running 39 to 49.

Christmas was typical; kids and grandkids all here, too much food, too many leftovers, ect. ect…......

Bill, glad you got that tire changed! I hate that on the interstate. Only did it 3 or 4 times in my life, 5 too many! When we were in the NE last summer, there was a traffic backup. When we got to the problem they had a lane closed for a guy changing a tire. He kept looking every few seconds even with the lane closed. About the time we were passing him, some idiot came through the closed lane doing about 40 mph! If I had been the service guy, I would not have changed a tire on that road without blocking the lane with the service truck.

Glad your wife doesn't have the flu, Don. I almost never was. My dad wasn't expected to live in the 1918 epidemic. He was only 3 years old, but obviously he made it ;-) WE get the shots every year since my wife started working in the school system. WE don't need public school disease here !

I have a new blocking the aisle record. WE went to a Christmas show a few days b4 Christmas. It was in a small, antique theater here in town. The lobby is very small. On the way out we were stuck. When we finally were able to pass through, there was a woman in a double wide electric wheelchair stopped smack dab in the middle of the lobby. I suppose she was waiting for someone to stop out front to pick her up. Standing beside her was a younger woman almost as big and the double wide wheelchair lady ;-)) On one side to them was the star performer taking pictures with anyone who wanted to do it. That left a little trail just wide enough for a few skinny people to squeeze through. The kicker was, America doesn't have any skinny people anymore ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, that show was a mistake. It was OK, but not real good. The music was so loud it started my tinnitus ringing again. Wonder how long it will be before I don't notice it anymore? I'm leaving the hearing aids home and taking ear plugs from now on!

Happy New Year!


----------



## dawsonbob

MSquared. I'm talking about San Diego, California. You have an entirely different ocean currant and weather pattern than we do. I like ours better. It would be something to see ice boats on San Diego Bay, though.


----------



## MSquared

Hey Bob, Ha! You're absolutely correct! At the very least, we have the Gulf Stream. I envy you!


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, There's been a lot of activity here in the last few days. I've been out of town and just got back tonight. We took the toy box over to the grandson. Like imagine he wasn't quite sure what to make of it and started playing with like the fridge boxes I'd get from the Sears store for the kids to play in. I figure in a week or three he'll get use to it.

Don, like everyone else it good news that your better half is on the mend. I'm thinking she's got a really good but super homely looking nurse.

Se you all later. I jut got hollered at again!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope your wife gets better soon Don. That stuff is no fun.

Good to hear everyone is doing good and enjoying the holidays. Safe travels to all.

Been busy fighting projects. They seem to want to test my patience lately. Have made near 75 cribbage boards of all kinds of wood and wood and leather combination. This week one from walnut is on the 3rd version now. Think I finally got a good one.

Finally got some snow here. About 4" the last few days. Got to try my plow out. Was not working right last spring. Had shifting problems. Took it to a ATV repair place. They had it for 2 months and charged $180.00 to say they couldn't find the problem. Friend of the neighbor said he would look at it. A couple hrs. and it was working as well as when it was new at no charge.


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. It's 23° cloudy and damp. We had some freezing drizzle earlier this evening. We went to the neighbors for a while and actually drove due to the slippery roads and sidewalks. Didn't want to take a chance on Deb falling on her new hips.

Don - I hope your wife kicks whatever she got real soon.

Rick - take it easy going home. And watch out for the crazies out there. I'm glad to hear you had a nice visit

Mark - I had a similar issue with my Polaris ATV. It was minor and only when it was real warm. I'm guessing it still does it.

Spent some time in the shop working on the wine rack. Here's a progress pic.



















I did a partial dry fit to make sure the dowels lined up as planned. So far so good. I think I've drilled just over 700 holes.

We'll take care everyone. Safe travels and stay warm.


----------



## Bonka

+62°, 99% RH, calm and socked in with fog. Today we brine some Salmon to smoke for tomorrow. I should say Susan. I stay out of it. It is the best Salmon I have ever had. She uses Black Jack Oak and some scrap cherry from my pile off "damn it's" in the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's frosty and snowy here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 27° reaching for 34°. The winds are out of the SW at 12 mph. We got a dusting of snow last night, about a 1/2". It's not much cause I can still see grass peeking through the snow.

Thanks guys for the well wishes for my wife. Trust me when I say "I want her to get better". I'm tired of folding the laundry and doing the dishes. And yes, *Burly Bob*, she has an ugly nurse! LOL Just for the record, we get our flu and pneumonia shots regularly. She just got a virus of something going around. She is sounding better today but she's not out of the woods yet. You know she's better, she's cooking again. Yay!

WI Mike, You have a nice project going there. It looks great. I can't wait to see it finished. You do good work my friend.

Alaska Guy, It's got to be a pain being in the dark all winter. I'm not sure I could handle that.

Rick, be careful coming home. I hope you have a safe trip back east. And yes, that country you're in is flat as a fritter. I've been through there once.

Well, I've said enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 35° early and going to near 40° today with a chance of snow. High of 15° tomorrow and then back up to the 30's on New Years day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Chance of rain overnight and tomorrow, they say. I'll wait and see.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

well started out a pretty chilly 38 with some frost on the roof tops,a little less than yesterday going up to about 64 but sunny all day.dawson I didn't hear anything about rain down south were supposed to stay dry here for at least the next week,seems your getting more rain than we are.
firewood wine rack is lookin real nice,but 700 holes,time to get a domino-lol.
wishing warm weather and sunlight for A G-lol,peace all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look quick!! A wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny! ;-) CLEAR SKY BRINGS WILD TEMP SWING, 31 TO 49. Opps, looks like I bumped the caplock and too lazy to retype it.

Wish I was close enuf to taste your smoked salmon, Jerry. I'm going to smoke a batch this afternoon or tomorrow. I do a half hour brine before BBQing, mm-mm GOOD!! I try salmon in restaurants and haven't found any as good as that BBQ.


----------



## pottz

cmon bob your killin me man,all this talk about smoked salmon.i do my own also,just cant buy decent or priced reasonably smoked salmon! ill brine mine over night then smoke with alder or cherry wood for about 1-1/2-2 hrs.comes out nice a moist everytime. luckily I always have some vac bagged and ready when the mood hits me,like right *now!-*peace all.


----------



## Bonka

I will give a full report to all of you about FL weather, smoked Salmon, Tabouli and rack of lamb from the BBQ grill.
This is to let you know i'm just getting by and not rubbing it in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, I use Morton's Sugar Cure salt for the brine. I only brine for about 2 hours and 1.5 for the smaller pieces. I'm going to cut the mix rate in half and double the time. I noticed Morton doesn't make that salt any longer ;-( I suppose I'll experiment with their new cure salt and see what happens.

I smoke 9 to 10 hours on the small pieces like the tail and about 12 on the main body that are thicker. I use a Little Chief. Alder is my primary smoke wood as it is not too strong for fish. It always comes out moist. I hate fish Jerky! ;-)) I have cut the salt quite a bit over they years too. I have never found any commercially smoked fish I like.

One day I saw a sales set up outside a grocery store for smoking fish. I tried their sample. I told the lady I could give her a lot better recipe but she didn't seem interested. Guess she just wanted to sell the garbage she was producing. One of my shooting buddies used to tell me I could not come to the matches with him if I didn't bring smoked salmon. That worked pretty good. Everyone was distracted by the smoked fish while I was concentrating on making bullseyes.


----------



## pottz

wow how different our technique bob,i brine all night you smoke all day.id love to try yours abd compare.my wood of choice is also alder,and I smoke at about 225,are you doing a hot smoke or cold? my brine is about 1 part salt to 3 parts brown sugar,a lot of garlic,onion juice.lemon juice and hot sauce.one time I tried to experiment and smoke fish without a brine…………..lets just say ill never do that again-LOL.thanks bob.


----------



## bandit571

Not the best way to change out brake pads…late at night, neighbor's garage to work in…no lights in the garage, not even a garage door, and no heat. 2 hour job to change the back brakes on a Dodge Caravan 2010….even getting the wheels off, was a PITA. About 30 degrees out there…Had to rent out a tool ($60 !) to push the calipers back in…they screw in. Driver's side rear brake pads were at 1/8" thick, passenger side were almost like new…

Thinking the E-brake had been sticking on that side…cleaned that rusty mess up…seemed to work a lot better…

Not wood working, but we used a LOT of tools…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Left home at 0345 and made condo in about 14 hours. I'm tired now. Catch y'all tomorrow. Supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, How much salt and sugar in a gallon of water? I put a cup of sugar cure salt in a half gallon but I'm going to try a cup in a gallon and brine 2x longer.

I guess I am hot smoke. The Little Chief just gets up to 165° F. The outside looks smokey and the inside looks cured, not raw. It is moist and yummy ;-) Smaller, thin tail pieces can get too dry if I don't watch it.

Back in the good ol' days when we could dip Columbia River smelt, little guys about 5 or 6 inches long. They run in schools and it was easy to get several pounds in a single dip into the river during a good run. Some people cooked them as they came from the river, but I preferred them to be cleaned like a real fish ;-)

One of my friends brought "smoked smelt" to the party at the bar after our muzzleloading meeting one night. They were whole ;-( The guys said to just bite the head off first, it is good! They were gobbling them down. I could see Grover just put a light smoke on them. Probably waved them over a smoky campfire. Finally, I got the nerve to try one. I bit the head off and my mouth fulled with slimy fish guts ;-) The day my wife's uncle talked me into trying raw oysters on the beach as we shelled them was good compared to Grover's "smoked smelt!"

Bill, That sounds like quit a drive. I'm not much of a driver I guess. 500 is about my daily limit. Glad you made it safe and sound. Have fun on the slopes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit571, Sounds like a nasty job. WE had a Chrysler Town and Country, Dodge Caravan that costs more and not worth it. Brakes are my main complaint. They wouldn't last 20,000 miles! I think the reason is the tranny goes into free wheeling when you go down hill. Every other vehicle I ever owned had some compression holding it back.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. It's 30° here, a bit warmer near the lake. We have a winter weather advisory for potential freezing rain. The rain will change to snow this evening. Not a good mix on New years Eve.

Bill - glad you made it there safely. That's a long day behind the wheel.

Bandit - Your endeavors reminded me of the day my son needed help changing the CV joints on his car. It was the coldest day of the year, well below zero. I froze my ass off that day and promised never again to go through that.

For you guys smoking salmon - I have nothing to add. I'm not a big fan of smoked fish. Maybe I just haven't tried any good stuff yet. However, I have been out salmon fishing on Lake Michigan. We caught a few nice ones. As a teenager, we'd go down to the lake smelting. They weren't as big as 5 or 6 inches though. And yeah, the tradition was to bite the head off the first one cought. Ah, the good ol days.

i think I'll start sanding the wine rack today. There are a LOT of parts and I don't have a drum sander.

Take care everyone and stay safe and warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 degrees here in San Diego under cloudy skies today. Although I haven't seen anything other than a wee bit of dampness, there's a good chance of rain showers later.

As for smoking salmon, how do you light them?

Bill. Have fun.

Happy New Year to all.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

A little colder today and a inch of new snow. Bright blue skies out there.

Got to get the snow shoveled before I do anything else.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Aw geezz it was cold this morning when I got up, 33° out there, so I put on the long pants and a long sleeved polo shirt … I feel like the little kid with the snow suit … 
It's cloudy and overcast. I went out to put the flag back to full mast and there were little droplets hitting me, but they just bounced off … What the? ... Oh my. frozen rain! ... sleet! ... Well about 30 min later it was a very fine misty rain.

You guys talking about your smoked salmon made my mouth water, so I took a package out of the freezer and grabbed a package of crackers … Lunch is served.

Ya'll be safe and be well


----------



## pottz

warmer this morning about 50 no frost in sight,lots of clouds then cleared out with sunshine until about a couple hours ago,now its cloudy again,felt a drop but nothing else.
BOB-I really never measure the brine but id say i put about a cup of salt and about 2 cups brown sugar with a 1/4 cup crushed garlic,or sometimes liquid,a couple tblsp of lemon juice,some onion juice and hot sauce depending how im feelin.
FIREWOOD-I think if you had some of the salmon bob and I are making youd love it,that store bought stuff would turn anyone off.
damn guys now I want some,lucky I always have some vac bagged for when the mood hits me.hey peace and happiness,talk to yall next year!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny about 40° + ;-) The weatherman dropped the ball again. The only clouds I saw was fog in the valley this morning ;-) Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny. Hope he got that one right!

Mike, If you tasted some of the good stuff, I bet you'd be eating it like candy. You fished smelt with a pole and line? They do that up in the north part of Puget Sound, but they are a different species in salt water. These probably were more like 3 or 4 inches. You know how fishing tales work I'm sure ;-)

Pottz, I never noticed any difference in the flavor using small amounts of spices and lemon juice ect. so I just quit putting them in. I'm wondering what will happen with Morton's new Quick and Tender will compare to the Sugar Cure?


----------



## pottz

ya know bob your probably right,i really don't know if it really adds that much,the hot sauce I can tell its there though.i like to put a lot of course ground pepper and dill on the fish when I smoke it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Had some of everything today. 40°, some rain, some snow, some sun, had a ton of earthquakes

Earthquakes:

3.1
3.1
3.4
3.7
3.2
5.0

and a bunch of other smaller ones.

You can see what all went on to day here

https://earthquake.alaska.edu/earthquakes


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 30° again, still…. Today we had a mixed bag of rain, freezing rain, sleet and finally a couple inches of heavy wet snow. We went to a movie and then dinner with friends and made it home by 9pm. No more staying out to midnight for this couple.

Bob - no, the smelting was done with a net off a pier. It was maybe 5 or 6 ft square and laid on the bottom. You'd then lift up when (hopefully) a school was swimming by. It was done at night when they came into the shallower water. They we're fried, not smoked. So they were sort of like fish chips. LOL

There was a place on Peugeot Sound I used to go fishing for flounder back when I was stationed at Ft Lewis. Had some good times back then.

I want to wish all of you and your families a blessed new year. May all your hopes and dreams for the new year come true for you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy New Year to all our friends. Hope it is the best. Cool 4° here with about 8" of snow on the ground now. Going to warm up the next few days they say.


----------



## MSquared

45 deg.s Here … Rain, rain, rain and then some… Rain! All good. Could have been a foot and more of snow. AlaskaGuy, don't even say it! Folks just freak out in these parts. Earthquakes rare here, but they happen. Happy and Healthy New Year to all!


----------



## Bonka

59°, 99% RH cloudy with 50% chance of rain and calm. A friend, Susan and a long time friend and I enjoyed an exceptional meal and a great conversation last night. We managed to stay up until 2200.
Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy New Year Boys and Girls, No snow on the grass this morning and plenty of rain here in Mid-Michigan. The rain came in yesterday and rained most of the night and washed all the snow away. Starting tomorrow, we are supposed to get sunshine and warmer temps. Today's temp is 31° and not any warmer than that today.

Smoked Fish, yes, I'm in. I don't know how to smoke it but, I like to eat it. We have a place up north that when I was a kid my dad would stop and get some smoked fish and we'd eat it all that way to our destination. They smoke Carp, sucker, white fish, and most any kind of fish you can get your hands on. I like it all.

I got to watch Michigan State get beat by Oregon (Boo Hoo to me) and also watched Northwestern play Utah in the rain in San Diego so I know *Dawson Bob* had to have gotten some rain.

Well, here's to wishing y'all a have a great year with plenty of health, wealth and happiness. Stay safe my friends. Ciao!

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm home…!!! We left Texas yesterday morning around 7:30 or so, and I drove 12 hours straight….Got home about 8:00 or so, after driving 1580 miles round trip, wit some running around while there….I was dead when we got in….Too tired to even unpack till this morning, after I got stretched out good and loosened up my back….No problems on the road so that was good….!! And surprisingly no heavy traffic on the Interstate…I guess everyone was waiting to celebrate the new year….Once I hit the hills and hollors around Fayetteville, it really slows you down with all the curvy roads….Hope I don't have to go back for a long time…..!! That country is flat and ugly…..! The only trees you see there are the ones people plant around their homes….It helps block all the dust storms that blow….!!
When I finally rose for my coffee (slowly) it was 39 degrees, and heavy clabber. But….the temp is gonna start falling a little as the day wears on…Not much….only down to 34 today…..!! The humidity was / is 76%, and the winds are at 7 mph. So not a bad day afterall. I was ready to go to the post to pick up our mail, but forgot it was new years day….I have a doctors appointment in the morning to get ready for my surgery on the 9th…..Wed. I have blood work and pre-op stuff at the hospital….Oh joy…!!

You guys talking about somked fish….? Don't like it at all…I like mine (catfish, bass, crappie, walleye) deep fried.

That's pure Southern eatin' there, boy…!! Glad you all had a good Christmas and hope you all have a happey and prosperous new year….I'm gonna check out now and go shower and get the road grime off….You guys stay warm and dry, and keep an eye peeled for bad weather…It's that time of year…..Later y'all…..!!

.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got seriously cold last night, 2 degrees! It's warmed up to a balmy 18. We've got broken skies some places of blue and mostly white or gray.

I've been smoking trout, steelhead and salmon for years. You fish smokers might want to try mixing chopped fish in with cream cheese, chives and a couple spoons of sour cream. Stir that up real good let it percolate in the fridge over night. Serve it with crackers and beer for the Super Bowl, you'll be a hit.


----------



## bandit571

Cold and dreary outside….rain has quit, winds (up to 50mph gusts!) have died down….and no snow to be seen.

Corned Beef Hash for lunch….intend to sit here and follow the games today….

Have a catch-all wasteland behind the saw til….where the lathe used to be…..intend to buy a sheet of plywood, make a cabinet with doors, and stow away all the hand-held power tools on a few shelves….might be a few days before the plywood arrives….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 cool-but sunny-degrees here in San Diego today. We received 0.24 inches of rain from yesterday's "storm". Looking at the long range forecast, we seem to be in for a rainy spell for the next few weeks. Overnight lows are in the high 30s to low 40s: that's cold for around here.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

> It got seriously cold last night, 2 degrees! It s warmed up to a balmy 18. We ve got broken skies some places of blue and mostly white or gray.
> 
> I ve been smoking trout, steelhead and salmon for years. You fish smokers might want to try mixing chopped fish in with cream cheese, chives and a couple spoons of sour cream. Stir that up real good let it percolate in the fridge over night. Serve it with crackers and beer for the Super Bowl, you ll be a hit.
> 
> - BurlyBob


cool and sunny here this morning going up 62 no rain forcast yntil saturday.
burly i hear ya on the smoked fish spread the wifes been using my smoked salmon mixed with cream cheese and chives for years.today though im smoking a goose for dinner.happy new years guys.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

To add insult to injury we had some high winds last night. One of the neighbor posted the picture of her deck. The poor woman already sustained substantial damage from the earthquake.

As I type this it's 35° cloudy, a bit windy.


----------



## pottz

i feel for all you guys in alaska,how much more can nature dunp on you,peace all.


----------



## Bonka

potz: One of my HS friends Cowboy dad got a snoot full one night and bought 20+ lbs of smoked goose. Every time they had a visitor they would ask, "How about some smoked goose?"


----------



## dawsonbob

It's getting bloody cold around here. Makes me wish I could remember where my jacket is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sun held as forecast to near sunset, 41 down to 30 tonight. On shore flow bringing clouds tomorrow and will be in the 40s both high and low.

Here is some smelt dipping on the Cowlitz river. Just like everything else, they are going extinct ;-( No season a couple years ago, may or may not be one this year. In the 70s my daddy in law would dip in and get half a net full sometimes. I think the limit was 20# and that could easily be taken in a couple dips on a good run. If you missed it, there would be days like these guys getting a couple per dip. 




Reminds me of my aunt and uncle catching 40# King salmon along Rainier Avenue in Lake Washington in the 50s and early 60s. That was over by the 70s. No Kings and very few silvers now. He used to give Sockeye away to people along the shore or throw them back; just junk fish. Now Sockeye are the fishery ;-( when there is one ;-(

Alaskaguy, I read somewhere y'all had over 6000 aftershocks since the big one. Hope it settles down soon.

BBob, I've used it in dip a little bit and salads but it usually doesn't last long enuf to make it into anything.

You guys taking about working on autos in the cold reminds me of one morning it was down below 0 somewhere. The tractor wouldn't start. Dad harnessed up the mule to pull it but she could not get any traction on the compacted ice and snow in the barnyard. WE had to use a hatchet to chop the ice off her hooves that had built up. Then the edges of her hooves were good enough to get traction. Once we got the tractor rolling and to a little down hill slope, it started.

Nuf of that nonsense, I promised myself about 20 years ago I had enough wet and cold to last the reset of my life. I leave that to the young guys that don't know better yet ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold Morning in Phoenix today. Woke up to 31F, with weather folks saying we hit 29F overnight. Some of coldest weather here in very long time. 
Heading for high of 54F? Can't get here soon enough, wanted to tinker with some new toys in shop today.

Stay warm, safe, and healthy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Woke up at 6:30 to a 4.2 earthquake and 33 °, cloudy, forecast for 2 inches of snow today.

I have lived here in Alaska for 44 years. I have never see such a warm winter as we have had so far this year. I am beginning to believe my signature line has come true.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning (afternoon now) gang,

It was just a little nippy this morning as I rolled out of the rack to head to the coffee maker, and pour my first cup…It was 34 with heavy clabber and looks like rain, but nadda…! They say a 20% chance of snow, but I'm doubtful about that…The humidity is at 84%, and the wind is not blowing, and stands at 0 mph….!!The high will only be 38, and it's 35 now, so it might get there…..!!

Had a doctors appointment this morning in town to talk about my upcoming back surgery next Tuesday the 8th….Tomorrow morning I go back to town to the hospital for my pre-op bloodwork, etc….Then just wait for the fatal day….

Alaska Guy….I'll bet by now you're tired of them aftershocks, and having to clean things up every time one hits….If you moved to a warmer area, and good climates, and no earth quakes, you wouldn't have to worry about such things…..Just saying…!! That's all I have for now….Later, y'all….!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Morning (afternoon now) gang,
> 
> It was just a little nippy this morning as I rolled out of the rack to head to the coffee maker, and pour my first cup…It was 34 with heavy clabber and looks like rain, but nadda…! They say a 20% chance of snow, but I m doubtful about that…The humidity is at 84%, and the wind is not blowing, and stands at 0 mph….!!The high will only be 38, and it s 35 now, so it might get there…..!!
> 
> Had a doctors appointment this morning in town to talk about my upcoming back surgery next Tuesday the 8th….Tomorrow morning I go back to town to the hospital for my pre-op bloodwork, etc….Then just wait for the fatal day….
> 
> Alaska Guy….I ll bet by now you re tired of them aftershocks, and having to clean things up every time one hits….If you moved to a warmer area, and good climates, and no earth quakes, you wouldn t have to worry about such things…..Just saying…!! That s all I have for now….Later, y all….!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


So far no clean up required from 5.0 and below. There a lot of rattling though. The worst things about the aftershocks is you can hear them coming. You'll hear kind of a rumbling sound a few second before they hit. In those few seconds you're hoping it not a big one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

63 degrees and sunny in upstate SC. It rained a little between Christmas and new years but not too much and were slowly making this house into a home and adjusting to our new neighborhood. Aside from no longer having a proper shop, life is good.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, misty, windy, clouded in, dreary day…..Was out buying a supply of Ash…..letting it sit in the house for a few days…..not sure about a Project, yet…...

IF that is the worst of this year's winter…I'll take it.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been pretty colder the last 2 days. Single digits over night. Thankfully that seems to be coming end for the time being. looks like we might get a little snow over the weekend.

I finished up a project of the church. They had this old pulpit stored in back room. This thing was built in either the 1880's or the 1910's. Nobody seems to know for certain. I had to rebuild the pedestal and add some trim pieces. This thing is just like old house, not a square corner to be found. It's not a show piece but it's functional now.

Maybe I can finally get back to doing things I want to do.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 22°, 84% RH and winds are at 14 MPH. So it feels like 6°. Had some lite snow showers today. No real accumulation. It's supposed to warm up some over the next few days. Did some more sanding on the wine rack and glued up the leg assemblies. We'll see what I can get done tomorrow.

I came across a Steel City jointer on CL that looks to be in good condition. He's asking $600 for it. I'm not sure what to offer him.

Rick - I'll be praying for you and your surgeon that all goes well.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

A brand new 8" jointer from grizzly is 900. I don't think I'd pay more than 400 for that jointer from a manufacturer that is out of business.

Been a rough few days here in CO. 10 out of 13 of us have come down with a stomach bug. Liam is one of the lucky ones so far. Hopefully he doesn't get it. Last night was rough for me. Hoping to ski in the afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

good afternoon all got up to 68 here today with plenty of sunshine.they are forecasting rain coming in saturday night and sunday going into monday morning,lets see if that pans out.warm weather to all-peace buddies.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
well it's just plane cold here in the mornings, then it is tolerable the rest of the day It was right at 32° this morning as the sun peeked over the mountain, and it did warm up to 54° under clear skies and gentle breezes … No snow in sight and no earthquakes predicted …

Well at long last I finished the Library card file and moved it into the house


























Oh how I hope this works, it says it loaded the photos

Be safe and be well my friends


----------



## dawsonbob

G Mike. Outstanding. Simply outstanding. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## Grumpymike

Now that I see it worked, Things that I'm proud of is the grain sweeps across all of the drawer fronts and the grain flows up one side, across the top and down the other side … Just a show off thing, but it made me proud to pull it off.
Thanks for lookin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is great Mike. How will you use it?


----------



## Grumpymike

Oh sure bill, ya had to ask that huh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I mean….do you have your own library?


----------



## BurlyBob

Very nicely done there, Mike!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, high overcast, not too dark, not too cold, nor too wet, nor too hot, 54° to 47°

Sorry to hear you are in sick bay, Bill.

Mike, if you don't have enough cards to file, cubby holes are always handy ;-) Looks like it turned out fantastic.

I brined yesterday, air dried over night and the smoker is just about done today ;-) Guess what is in there? I BBQed some last evening mm-good!


----------



## Festus56

That is nice Mike. Good job on the grain placement. Worked well !!

Oh and the weather is slowly getting warmer. Up to 40° and sunny here today. Starting to settle the snow a bit and the streets are getting better do drive on.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's sunny and warmer this morning with a light breeze here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 37° and is expected to reach 45°.

*G Mike*, very nice Library card file. You did a wonderful job. It looks brand new.

*FF Bill*, sorry you are feeling ill. Nothing like going on vacation and getting sick. I hope everything turns out well for you.

That's all I have for now. I just wanted to stop in and say hi. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's wet this morning…!! Rain moved in sometime during the early morning hours (I was asleep), and it woke me up hitting and blowing against the windows…..! Looked out and it was 36, heavy clabber (of course), and pouring….it still is…It may end around 3:00 according to the weather app on my phone….The high will be 47-48….!!Humidity is 98%, and the winds are mildly blowing @ 7 mph.

Had to go to the hospital yesterday for pre-op surgery….They took blood, (vampires), vitals, and EKG, and chest xrays……! So….I guess I'm set to check in early Tuesday morning to go under the knife…!

Mike….I too would advise you to stay away from Steel City products….!! Personally I would go in another direction as far as brands are concerned…..!!

Bill….Sure hope you and the family get over the crud….That sucks being sick while away from home, and on vacation…..Get well bud, so you can enjoy your time there skiing….!!

GMike…..The card file is beautiful….!! I really like the "flow" of the wood pattern….The dude will hold a lot of cards, or whatewver you store in the drawers…..!! Great job, and the finish looks great, too….Nice…!! I'd be proud too of the work done on the file card…..!!

That's it for now from me….I'm just gonna sit back and listen to the rain, and drink my coffee….!! Later, guys…!


----------



## bandit571

Warm, dry and sunny here…be nice IF it would stay like this until April….
Busy making a mess in the shop..









Blog has been started…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. Yesterday started out at 21°, this morning is already sunny and 36°, 69%RH and winds are 8 MPH. It should get into the 40's today and the next 4 days as well.

GMike - that is awesome work on the card file. The flow of the grain is really nice.

Bill - sorry to hear your not well. It's never fun, especially when traveling.

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about Steel City tools. I couldn't even get myself to send an email for more info. I liked the long bed on it and it looked to be in good condition but…. the brand concerned me.

Well, that's it for now. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, well, here we are again at mid day where it,s 56° out side my window. It was 36° when the sun came up and we do have clear skies and a very gentle breeze, the flag is just fluttering a bit.

Well I gotcha, the Library card file is an illusion. The two drawers on the left side and the right are actually 12 " wide with two drawer fronts … The center row are the 5-1/2" wide drawers, so the whole thing makes a writing desk that I will use as my HOA desk.

I will submit a couple more photos later.

Thank you all (y'all) for the kind comments, this project has been Grumpymike's opus.

Please be safe, and please be well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weather was well above freezing today. Had to wear one less layer of clothes today. Felt a lot better and had a great day of skiing. Going home tomorrow.

Mike, I really like my new to me Powermatic 54A 6" jointer. It has 66" table.


----------



## Grumpymike

OK, here are a couple of picts that show the drawers better



























This should clear up some things.
Again, thanks for all of the nice comments


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a great idea with the drawers Mike.

Yesterday I got all started to do some bullet casting only to find my lead pot was damaged beyond repair. CRAP!
Today I ordered another one and built a few boxes. Guess I'll build a few more to get things organized and protected. I'm thinking a box for the next lead pot is in order.

It's warmer and looks like we might get some snow first part of the week.


----------



## pottz

well its evening now getting very chiily for socal,about 60 right now supposed to get some liquid sunshine as we call it tomorrow little ahead of time but we take it when we can get it,maybe 1/2"-1" they say,we'll see.got tp about 68 today very nice,
rick wishing you the best with the sugery,nevr something one wants,but sometimes we gotta.
bob in ww,your killin me with that smoker talk bud,damn your making me hungary buddy-lol.
so ill just wish everyone a warm and dry tomorrow-peace all.
PS-grumpy that cabinet is lookin killer good,nice work,ill be workin on a project for swmbo tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, high and low in the 40s. We get it all most days expect snow, Had quite heavy rain for here during bright sunshine ;-) Didn't look for a rainbow, never found a pot of gold yet, I give it up.

Sorry, Potz, hope you don't starve! Or, freeze if it gets into the 50s ;-)

Mike, You had me fooled. I thought it was the real deal. It looks better and a lot more practical. Good idea.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Plenty of sun out there this morning…..! It was around 33 ( I think) when I went for coffee…..I slept late this a.m….It's now 44, and climbing up to around 61-62 for the high….The humidity is at 74% now, and the winds are light @ 3 mph. I checked the rain gauge yesterday, and we got 1.25" from that last rain a couple of days ago….The low tonight will be 37, so not too shabby of a day, and for a low…..!!This time of year, it could be much worse….!!

pottz…..I appreciate the well wishes on the upcoming surgery…..! No worries….I've been through this before…!!

Mike…..The file card cabinet looks beautiful…..!! Great job….! You done good, my friend….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Grey cloudy skies today. We are suppose to start getting a little snow. I sure would love to see a bunch. The snow pack is dwindling down ever so slowly.

Rick I sure hope you back surgery goes effortlessly. Just the thought of anyone messing with my back gives me the terrors. I won't even visit a chiropractor.

Well time to head out to the shop and get a few things done. Tomorrow I've got to hit up that rancher for that elk crop damage tag.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should go and clean up a mess..









Late night, couldn't sleep, cross cut, surface S4S two leg stretchers…need to mill tenons on these, today…

Mid 40s today, not a cloud in the sky. Might even hit 50 on Monday…and rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of moisture between now and tomorrow night. Rainfall totals should be between 0.01 and 0.5 inches. Pottz is hogging all the good stuff (LA almost always gets more than we do).

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

well its about 5:30 pm and 56 degres,no sun today and a few kight showers so far.there saying 1/2"-1" by tomorrow morning.sorry dawson but were takin all we can get,besides for some reason i think your actually ahead of us?.
rick-it's not how many times but the time that counts,im wishing good results buddy.
bob-dont worry i wont starve,always have some smoked salmon on hand,for emergencies-lol.
peace and good weather my friends.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today got up to 48° in Waukesha. Normal high is 29°, so no complaints here. It was also nice and sunny. Too bad it won't last long.

No work in the shop today. We had some carpets cleaned so we had furniture to move back. Then went out to dinner with my son and his wife. Had a nice time.

GMike - I think you shnookerec all of us with your card file. Very clever and very well executed.

Bandit - nice mess you have going. Be careful you don't lose your plane in there. LOL

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another gray day in WW, damp and 41 to 49. 1 1/4" in the gauge from the last couple days.

Glad you are prepared for emergencies, Pottz ;-)

Supposed to be the biggest blow of the season tonight. Hope there are any tornadoes this time.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya ! Cool and frosty outside….pulled an "all-nighter" last night, yep, slept straight through til morning…

Bright and sunny outside…..Shop Cat is chasing a squirrel around,,,,right up into the trees….

Might get to the shop later, today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all of ya. Got home from Colorado last night about 7. Another uneventful 14 hour drive. I managed to drive 356 miles from Salina KS to about 70 miles from home without stopping, but nature called. Otherwise I would have gone all the way.

They've been getting a lot of rain here while I was gone. Today it's suppised to be 60 and cloudy. Whole week looks way above normal temp. I don't really like that, but it'll help me get things done.

GMike, I had an idea that some of those drawers were made that way. That's a great way to make it look like a traditional card file, but be more useful for other things.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's mostly cloudy with temps hovering around the freezing mark here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 31° and the high for today is 34°. The last couple of days have been awesome for this time of year. The high temperature was near 50 Friday and Saturday with clear blue sky's. Today, the weather has changed back and we're expecting rain, sleet, freezing rain and snow tonight. Gonna get ugly quick.

Well, I pulled a bonehead trick yesterday. I wrote a piece for our thread and spent a fair amount of time on it. I even made a remarks and especially one about *GMike's* hidden drawer trick on his card file desk (which was very clever). But, I must have been in a big hurry and forgot to post it. What a dummy!

*Bandit*, I've been following your blog and post's with interest. You've got a talent. I like to hand plane, but not to the point you go. You've got stamina to hand plane all your work. Keep it up.

*Rick*, I'm sure we'll all be thinking of you this coming Tuesday. I hope everything comes out okay for you.

Well, I'm backing out of here and heading to the shop for a while. Stay safe and healthy everyone.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was / is a nice morning out, but plenty of clabber hanging in the air….It was 42 at wake up time, as I took some sleep drugs last night, and like bandit, I slept all night till around 9:00…..When I rose for coffee, I felt like someone had just dug me up…!! I've been trying to get stretched out so I could walk right….) Takes about 2 hours….!! It's now 46 with 82 % humidity, and the winds are at 2 mph….The high today will get to 62, and next week will still be in the low 60's to mid 50's, then the temps will start dropping, and by Saturday, they are calling for snow here in the mountains….!! So….we'll get a little mix of stuff the next several days….!!

Bill…...Glad you made it home safe and unscathed….14 hours behind the wheel is a long haul, bud….I would have had to stop more than 0nce, as I drink coffee on the road, so I'm glad they have rest areas on the interstate…Hope you and the family had a good time skiing and got over your sickness…

Don…..Actually I'm ready to get this done….Been through it several times before, so it doesn't bother me a bit…Most people get a little nervous or anxious before surgery, but I've had so many it's like "old hat' for me….!!

That's all I have for now….I'll check in later to see what's happening on our thread….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 soggy, cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got 0.53 inches of rain in the last 24 hours, which is more than I expected.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning from Phoenix!
It's 56F, 85%RH at my place, weather gods claim it's 51F, 96% outside, and will see 55F for high temp?
Both are right, cool temp, loads of humidity, and grey deary day.
Starting raining yesterday afternoon, and didn't stop till about hour ago. Gentle soaking rain for over 16 hours, kind the desert likes to soak up. It's 2nd rain event in a couple days, so there is standing water in drainage creeks, and low lying areas. Will take awhile for this humidity to disappear, even we see 70F temp's forecast in couple days.

Some cold virus running through house hit me just after Christmas, had to visit doc and get meds for ear infection that stuck around after virus disappeared. Slowed me way down, just starting to get back to normal.

Spent a few hours New Years day slapping together a wireless remote for Dust collector: $11 Contactor, $10 wireless controller from Amazon, $12 metal box, and some bits from junk bins. After I blew up a 2nd 120V iVac box on my 1.5 HP Delta unit, decided I wasn't buying another commercial wireless controller. Have had the parts laying around for months. Now that shop is mostly cleaned up, time to pick another project from backlog and get busy. 

*Grumpymike* - wow. Nice work on card file.

*Bandit* - your pictures showing piles of shavings is constant reminder that hand tools are easy way to work wood. Thanks for encouraging me to just grab a plane and git-R-done. 

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Been warm here and going to be for another week. Low 30's at night and mid 40's in the afternoon with mostly all sunshine.

Finally about getting caught up in the shop. Had one cribbage board that took 4 times before it made the quality control inspection. Was successful yesterday.

Hope this week I can get my shop upgrades picked out and ordered. Want to upgrade my table saw and get a drum sander to start with. Just need to decide which models to get. Will be a SawStop but could go with a contractor model and just replace my old one and use the same router table extension. Or start with a new cabinet saw. Would need a 2" lift with the cabinet saw to match all my benches and assembly table height. Going for a Supermax 19-38 sander. Seems to be a good machine for my use.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Sounds like you have some plans in the works for new equipment (s).....If you decide to go with a cabinet saw, and you said you would need a 2" lift, do what I did on my cabinet saw….They usually are about 34" standard height, and I needed mine to be 37" to match my work bench, etc. I built a 3" riser out of 2×4's for the frame, put a 3/4" plywood base on the bottom and top, made it a little wider and deeper than the cabinet, and used 1/2" corner rounds to dress it up a little….It is stout enough to support the saw, and no wobble or vibration…..Then I built my outfeed table to match the height of the saw once raised……!! Just wanted to add that if you go the homemade riser route, be sure and brace up the middle good with a couple of 2x"...kind of like a torsion box effect…!! You sure don't want the saw sagging on you…..


----------



## pottz

good evening all,we had 7/10" of beautiful rain last night,finally beat you dawson.we had plenty odf sun today though but talk of another shower tonight,then another on wednesday,followed by more on fridaynight and saturday.hey its' winter in socal.
rick-i hate you,i wont your tablesaw setup-lol.
topa bob-hey bud smoked some baby backs tonight,fall off the bone good,wish you were here.
well wishing everyone good weather and an early spring-peace all.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser from today's "fun" 









Ends are glued up, long aprons are a dry fit…









Ran the jointer for a bit…part of another S4S









Oh, and "Welcome to my World"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, 41 to 49, partly cloudy with 1/4" of rain in my gauge. The winds came and blew the power out for a few minutes last night. No reports as dramatic as a tornado this time ;-) A few trees down but no wide spread power outages. One guy in Tacoma apparently decided to ride his bike across downed power lines. No word on his condition but he was hospitalized.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Rick. Looks like the shop is in good shape anticipating your return.

Looks like a busy week this week. A few events to oppose with the local gobbermint trying to set us up for San Jose and Paradise style developments so we will burn flat too if a fire gets started. ;-( This one is just a couple blocks away ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, wish I wuz 2 ;-))


----------



## Festus56

That is a nice setup Rick. I wish I had room for a double saw table like that. Will probably make a base like that for mine that will fit in a mobile base. Sometimes I need to be able to move the big tools around some


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Boys and Girls, It's a little breezy today with cold temps here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is currently 27° with 15 mph out of the SE.

Well, I've done it again. Second time in 35 years. I stuck my thumb on the saw blade. I was ripping a board and the darn thing started climbing up, so I pushed it back down and found the saw blade with my thumb. Ripped some meat off the thumb but, no stitches. Made a mess on my wife's clean floors though. 








It's hard to do some things without a working thumb. And, I know I have a heartbeat cause I felt it in my thumb. LOL

I do have some good news though. I have been working on getting a home loan through the VA for almost 2 years. What a PITA, the VA is not fun to work with. I think I've visited every area VA in the country via the phone. And no one wants to help. But, I finally found the right channel and it only took two weeks after that. I'm sure that now that I'm established with the VA, things will run smoother, Maybe!!!

Well, that's all for now. Stay safe my friends. LOL Sounds stupid after what happened to me.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It's 37° on its way to mid 40's. It's raining and windy. Glad I have nowhere to go. Besides, I had another nearly sleepless night and feel exhausted. I did some sanding on the wine rack this morning, but hit a wall and need a nap or a lot of coffee. I'll hit it again a bit later today.

Don - Sorry about your thumb. You gotta be more careful. That was real close to being serious. Glad to hear you're making some headway with the VA.

Stay safe everyone - especially you Don!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was really nice weather this morning as I rose for my morning java…..It was an amazing 57 degrees, with heavy clabber hanging around, and is still here….Here at 10:45, it's now 60 with the same conditions….The high will be 68…..amazing for this time of year, I think…!! Chance of rain is 0….The humidity is at 82%, and the winds are at 9 mph……!! Now they have snow predicted for this coming Friday and Saturday…...We'll see how that goes….

pottz…..Sorry brother….Wish I knew what to tell you….I've had the two saw setup for many years….Works for me..!! But my shop is big enough with plenty of room for two saws, and a large outfeed table….

bandit…...Looks like another good project in the works….Dry-fitting is always a good thing before the actual glue up….but you knew that already…..

Mark…...Thanks for the nice comment….But you'll get it all worked out on how you want your set up to be….! I guess it's all in the planning…..!! i've found that some things work better than others for the indivudal person….!!

Don…..Dang brother…..!! That's gotta hurt…..! You might want to think about investing in a GrGripper…I have one, and it's the safest possible solution to keeping your fingers and thumb away from the blade…I've about given up on push sticks after getting the Gripper….! In fact, I'm gonna order another one for when I can get back in the shop…...!! Also, I'm glad to hear you're making headway with the VA….I hate dealing with them, as it always involves a lot of red tape….I won't even go to the VA hospital….Doctors don't last long around there…..!!

Mike…..Get some sleep. Take a good long nap….Works for me….I take one every day, at least two hours…

Guys, I don't know if I'll even be able to post this next week….Just have to see how it plays out…Maybe my wife can bring my iPad when she comes to the hospital…..The doctor said 5-6 days, but I'm hoping sooner….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got a bit of rain here this morn, otherwise same report as Rick.

Don, you're the second friend of mine that has touched the tablesaw blade with his thumb since I got my Sawstop. I'm happy I got it. You should get the grripper or the sawstop. The grripper is cheaper I guess.


----------



## pottz

good morning all,its a cool 52 with a staedy light rain that started late last night and should end arounf noon time.
artsy-ooouuuccchhh! man that was close,could have been much worse.
rick-ive got two saws just dont have the space to do what you have.good luck with the surgery.hopefully youll be out sooner than later,not a fun place to be.hey maybe the will let you do some carving to pass the time-lol.
peace and good weather to all.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Artsy, I'd say you got lucky. I had an incident in high school with a biscuit joiner. One of these diabolical things:








It bound up in the red oak, shot the wood out and pulled my right hand ring finger into the blade. Poor design, or user error, not sure which, but yeah, the throb is unlike anything else I've experienced.

Wet, with clearing skies today, 59° at the moment.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They're predicting some amount of rain for next Friday through who knows when. It'll be welcome, of course.

Rick. I'll be pulling for you. Hopefully this time will be the magic one that fixes your back for good.

Don. I third the suggestion that you invest in a gripper. They really are safer than finding the blade with your thumb.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s and 17mph winds…spotty light showers….clouding up….might hit the mid 50s for a high….

The way things started out, I think I'll keep out of the shop….that, Monday Thing…..need a nap, anyway…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It got up to mid 40's as promised here, up to 50 closer to the lake. The rain finally let up this afternoon. The winds were quite high though as seen in these photos where a beacon went missing in the waves.

Rick - Good luck tomorrow. I think we'll all be rooting for you during your surgery.

Stay warm and dry everyone. And Rick, behave yourself around those nurses. LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Best I can come up with today is clear, no wind and


----------



## Firewood

Brrr.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, Like everyone else wishing you the best tomorrow.

Don, that don't sound like a fun time. After listening to everyone here I might look into a gripper.

I ran a bunch of black walnut thru my router table , making picture frame stock of the young lady at the gallery. I'm thinking of giving it some natural Danish oil and a spray of shellac followed by water based poly. That should 
get it done and out the door by Monday.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL +59º RH 99% & cLM.
We are up early as Susan has back surgery for spinal stenosis. I have known the neurosurgeon for 30 years and he has always had a stellar reputation.
This will be in a hosp. where I worked for 12 years and left 22 years ago. She will be in two departments where I worked years a go as a floor nurse.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 34° and drizzling, 100% RH and winds are 9 MPH. Temp will be dropping off through the day. Winter is back.

Jerry - I didn't know Susan was going into surgery today. Deb went through the same procedure a number of years ago. I will say a prayer for her that all goes well.

I'm almost ready to start working on the top for the wine rack. It needs some flattening, but it's 8/4, so I have enough to work with. I may have a question for you regarding some live edge on it. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Bonka

Susan is out of surgery and all went great.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Gerry.

I've been working in the shop on the bed frame. Now preparing to use the mill for a while this afternoon, cutting walnut for a repeat customer.

They say snow is coming Friday and into Saturday, but the temp will be marginal so I don't think it's a big deal. The bad part is that I'm working Friday-Saturday. Bummer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is only 28° this morning but all sunshine. Should get close to 40° later.

Best of luck with your surgery Rick.

Glad Susan's surgery went well Jerry.

Finally am all caught up on projects in the shop. Now I am off to my local tool store to spend money.


----------



## Bonka

Thank you every one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Looks like days and days of wetness moving in on Friday. What's it look like to you up North, Pottz?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

looks like a lot of the same,tiny chance tomorrow but fading but then starting friday night through maybe tuesday.we need it.even our local mtn's are cashing in with some white stuff.partly cloudy today but nice temps around 69.peace and good weather to all.


----------



## bandit571

May have been a tornado a few counties to the north of here….still a bit windy outside….almost didn't need a coat, today. Few showers now and then…
Glad everyone is on the mend….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. A bit of a change from yesterday. It's 16°, wind chill is -3°. No significant precipitation in the upcoming days. Good day to spend in the shop.

I hope everyone is recovering well from their injury and surgery.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Need a coat this morning! Mid 20s, light snow, windy. Have a runny nose, sore throat, headache….

Mom spent a few hours in the ER last night…...then was moved back to her room at Campbell House….Getting told to just keep her comfortable….Hospice has been contacted..

Get blood work done on me, today….blood thinner check up….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's cold and windy here in Mid-Michigan. It snowed a little last night but not enough to cover the grass. It's currently 22° with the wind coming in from the WNW at 13 mph, the windchill temp is 10°. Today's high will only get to 26°. Oh Joy, just like *Firewood Mike*, I'm staying in the shop today.

Because of this gash in my thumb from the saw blade, it want's to keep leaking out my band-aid. Since you guys mentioned it, I've been looking at the Gripper. I've looked at it before, but now it looks even better. Have any of you guys used one before? Are they comfortable to work with? Anyway, I think I'm gonna give it a try out. I've got some plans for an all wood gripper that was made here on LJ, but I think I'll just buy one and make another if I need it.

*Jerry*, I'm glad ur wife came out of her surgery okay.

*St. Louis Mike*, It's good to hear from you again. It's been a while. You must have been busy lately.

Let's hope that our founder, *Rick*, gets out of surgery unscathed.

Well boys, I'm done played out. I'm heading to breakfast and then onto the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Heading towards a high of 37 today. Cloudy early cleaing to sunny bluebirds skies. Winds out of the NW 10 to 20. Had gusts on the weather station at home yesterday up to 22 mph, not quite as high today but a couple of ticmarks on the graph over 20 mph.

Artsy, I've been busy this holiday season, and trying to find time at the office to drop in and make a post has been at a premium. I've been lurking, just not posting.

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Did I ever mention how much I hate typing on a phone? Well, I do.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Mid day in the cactus patch where it's 64° right now and heading for 70° later this afternoon under partly cloudy skies and gentle breezes … and no snow in the forecast … You guys with the temps hovering around that zero mark have my sympathy …

*Don* I am so sorry that you caught your thumb on the blade, that is a very definite 'damn it' for sure, but the good news id that you still have the thumb and it will heal.
As for the Grriper, It looks like a good product, but just too spendy for me and the constant adjusting is a pain in my book, so I use the home made push stick with the sacrificial base. Old habits die hard in my book, but it has the hold down pressure to avoid the lift out like Don experienced.

Good luck to you *Rick* and wishing you a speedy recovery

*Jerry* glad that your wife did well, and wishing her a speedy recovery as well.

Think a second about what you are doing, and then do it safely. And be well my friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice cool day today. Got some work done on bed, milled a small walnut log into 6/4 boards and then cut down a red oak with a 32" burl. It'll be fun to see what's in there.
Seems like we will get anywhere from none to 12" of snow this weekend.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's still 16°. The dial never moved today. Wind are about 17 MPH making it feel like -4°. Tonight will get even colder.

I spent the day in the shop sanding. Sanding sucks. But all 90 bottle deviders are done.

Don - I have a gripper (actually, I have two, but one is still in the box). I use it anytime I have a narrow cut. It's not much of a pain to readjust. It's comfortable to use and grips well. I definitely recommend it. BTW, I do have a PCS SS.

Welcome back Mike.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Bonka

50º right now and it is supposed to get to 35º tonight. I brought Susan home this afternoon. She is in a lot of pain. I'm giving her Percocet and Gabapentin on schedule. About two more days of the bad then gradually to little or none.
I have to keep our 9 mo. old Black German Shepard away from her. She is missed her terribly and wants to get all 50 lbs in her lap.


----------



## Firewood

Glad to see Susan is home Jerry. I know just what it's like to be the caregiver. Does Susan have to wear those compression stockings? Those were tons of fun to help Deb with. NOT! I know it was less fun for her though, so no complaints from me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful gray day in WW with sprinkles, 48 to 52, dipping back down to 48 again tonight.

Guess the news media took Sunday off. There were wide spread power outages on Monday's news. Traffic lights out no matter which way we went. WE were an island of sanity. Power wasn't out more than a couple minutes here. It was still out in the center of down town this morning. Wondering why, they are all underground power. Wind must have been blowing real hard it mess up underground !

Glad to hear your wife came through with flying colors! Jerry.

Looks like a good outdoor day Alaskaguy. No wind and clear. When I was a kid growing up on the farm a fuzz above 0 was shirt sleeve weather shoveling cow manure, hauling hay and a few other daily tasks. Of course, that was after acclimation below 0 for a few weeks and a little breeze could cause a reevaluation real quick ;-)


----------



## Bonka

+35º with a stiff breeze @ 11 MPH.
Susan was spared the compression hose. When I was working in a hosp. years ago three of us tried to put those socks on a 350 pounder to no avail. I have been medicating her every 4 hours to control pain and stop nerve misfires that produce electric like shock sensations.
Our dog almost turned inside out when she got home. She had to be held back to keep her out of her lap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gents. It's 20 this morn and supposed to be partly cloudy with a high of 39. Tomorrow afternoon the snow is supposed to start falling. They are saying as much as 9 inches over Friday night and Saturday. I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

For those of you not in the StumpyNubs thread. This is the alert St. Louis should be heeding now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain possible starting tomorrow night.

MikeinSTL. That's great. Change the word "snow" to "rain", and it sounds like some of the weather reports we get around here.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening from east side of Phoenix.

Absolutely horrible weather day today: Started out just above 50F with 80% humidity, peaked @ 68F in shop this afternoon, sunny skies, just hint of breeze. Yes, it's horrible if you like cold and snow! 
Makes for good shop door open weather at least.

Started day by firing up propane smoker with cherry scraps from last project, and smoked beef loin all day. 
Spent an hour a few days ago on bandsaw making big 8/4 scraps into little scraps to feed smoker. 








.
Thanks to breeze, knew when smoke was dissipating and needed more wood. 

Shop time was 'painful' today, spent way too much time getting ready to cut some wood, and less than 30 minutes actually wood working.

Remember I have a used Unisaw from last year, and it is still not set up yet? Decided to have Unisaw setup with dado blade and my old saw set up to size lumber as needed. Had to make a new cross cut fence for miter gauge to use with dado blade. Which entailed a trip to hardware store to get right length bolts for T-track in fence. I spent what seemed like forever tweaking dado blade width with shims to match the lumber. But had to enlarge clearance on original Delta metal ZCI before using it. 

At end of day, this is all I have to show for 5+ hours in shop:









Notice all the hard work for eight (8) lousy pieces of Anigre lumber 20" long with slots ready to assemble?

What am I making? 
HeHe









.
Yes, that is a toilet paper holder for bathroom.
Have had this project on my favorites and decided to make a couple.
Still need to decide on finish schedule. Anigre was given me to as 'white sapele' due rift sawn with some ribbon figure. More I stare it, more i dislike the non-de script cream color. May have to use some wild dye job to match on of SWMBO bathroom decorating scheme(s). 

Time to eat some BBQ beef with all classic picnic fixings,

Stay warm, safe, and for those healing, may you get healthy quickly!

PS - MIke - I lived in Maryland Heights MO in late 80's. Saying back then was if you don't like weather, blink 3 times it will be different. Remember several times where north side had 18" blizzard snow storm, and south side of town had 3-5 inches of ice. Two day later it would be 70F and town was flooded. That place is one wild weather ride…...

Cheers!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Current conditions. Clear, Dark, 0° ,and a 4.7 earthquake and 5:33 PM

Yesterday had a 3.0 and a 4.0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful. wunnerful day in WW, about 53 dropping to 43 tonight, bright gray day, wet out so it must be sprinkling when I'm not looking.

I have been watching mom's bank account. Social Security is over a week late. I thought it might be because of the new year being so close to Wednesday. No deal. I suppose they probably quit paying a few percent of those over 90 every year to see if anyone complains.

They would not recognize her birthday and SS# on line, that is how I formed that theory. It takes 8 to 10 minutes to get through the automated receptionist at SS ;-( After that, the estimated hold time is an hour and 15 minutes. I put the phone in the charger so the battery wouldn't go dead on speaker while I waited.

Learned something doing that, putting the phone on the stand disconnects the call! 15 minutes later I'm back even starting my hour and 15 minutes on hold.

They won't talk to me or accept any copies of her POA online. They said I have to take her POA to the local office. There is no way to schedule a visit that I could find without going down there and waiting in line.

After driving to Kent, about 15 minutes, it took 10 minutes to find the only open parking spot in the garage ;-) When I got to there office there were so many people there I thought it would be next Tuesday or Wednesday before my number came up so I could make an appointment. The guard told me they would get me in today.

After an hour and a half, they did ;-) but everything everyone has told me all day was wrong. The guard had me sign in to the wrong desk when he asked why I was there. They do not accept state legal documents such as POAs. I would have to bring mom in, but she is 350 miles away. Looks like I will have to get a doctor's statement about her condition and bring it back. Totally wasted day, but unfortunately, our gobbermint employees did meet expectations, as usual, again ;-(

I got tired of surfing the web and going through emails, so I thought I would peck out this message on the phone. If you have read this far, U R warned, if you have to call SS, do it when you can devote the day to the task! Be prepared to have to come back for day 2. Reminds me of when I bought my first electrical permit in the City of Seattle. I asked if I needed a city business licence. The guy at the desk said my state contractor's licence was all I needed. 7 years and many Seattle permits later, they sent a letter saying I was a criminal doing business in Seattle without a business licence! And the kicker on that first permit was the job required a state permit. The city map showed the site inside the city, but the inspector said the line makes some funny wiggles not on the map ;-) The fee was not refundable and I had to buy a state permit.


----------



## pottz

good early morning from the sunshine state,except its gonna be cloudy today with what they say is gonna be several days of rain starting late tonight.
bob-after reading all that i cant wait to get started with ss,worse than the dmv down here.ya gotta love our hard working government employees though.seems there always cutting back hours and days there open too.now if you had a business that had people lined up everyday wouldn't you hire more people and extend your hours,makes too much sense right!hope you can get it all straightened buddy,mom doesn't deserve it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Strange morning in Phoenix east valley this morning: FOG?

Woke to 43F, 96% humidity with fog creeping into air from any green space or farm land. Rare sight. 
So much moisture, ground is wet as if it had rained because dew point was much higher than normal. 
Heading for Sunny 65F today and all this wet should dissipate once sun warms up. 

Have a dry, safe, and happy day!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's fairly cold out this morning in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 18° with virtually no wind. The high for today is 28°.

*WW Bob*, Your situation with the SS office does not sound fun. In fact, if it wasn't so terrible, it would be funny. The VA is the same way, (which is government). No one has the correct answer or doesn't want to give you an answer altogether. I hope you get your problem resolved soon. I feel for you friend.

*Capt.*, I like you toilet paper rack. It's a clever idea. Thanks for sharing.

*Jerry*, I'll bet every time the dog comes around your wife, she cringes hoping he doesn't jump on her.

Well boys, I went and did it. I ordered the "Gripper" from Rockler. We'll see how it plays out. I've been changing my bandages every day and last night I decided to take the band-aid off so my wound can get some air. Man did it throb. Must have been too much air. It wasn't fun. I think I'd rather have a clean cut than a saw blade cut. Too much flesh gone.

Well I've said enough for now. It's time for another coffee and go out and mull around the shop for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We have rain moving in late tonight/early tomorrow morning. It's supposed to rain through next Thursday, take a little break, then start again next Sunday. That's one heck of a lot of rain for this area.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day without snow. This is not looking good for the rest of the year. The snowpack is down to 87 percent of average.

Any word on how Rick is doing?

I spent the best part of yesterday rolling around on the floor working on my table saw. And that ain't easy for a man my size. Got a couple of utility boxes to finish today some glued panels to clean up.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. A bit warmer today. Yesterday started out at 10° and slowly climbed into the 20's. It's currently 27° with clouds moving in after a nice sunny start.

Not getting much shop time lately, but I am sampling some different dye and top coat options for the wine rack.

I'm still struggling with insomnia that has not allowed me a good night's sleep for the last couple weeks. I guess I'll have to go see the doc if it doesn't stop soon.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Partly cloudy, 4.7 earthquake @ 5:33 PM last night


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sent a text to Rick. Maybe his wife will respond if he can't.

Now they are saying 8-12 inches with spots to 16 inches.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, It is a warm 68° under clear skies and a gentle flag flutter breeze … and no freezing temps or snow in sight.

I'm sure hoping and praying that Rick comes home in good shape.

*BBob* sure painted a slapstick picture in my mind with his statement about working on his table saw … definitely worth a video.

took a few days off from the shop, hoping that the pixies will do the rest of the cleaning while I'm gone … yeah right.

Be safe in what you do and be well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Just in case you don't know what 16'' of snow looks like.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Howdy folks, It is a warm 68° under clear skies and a gentle flag flutter breeze … and no freezing temps or snow in sight.
> 
> *I m sure hoping and praying that Rick comes home in good shape.
> *
> 
> - Grumpymike


I must have missed something. What up with Rick?


----------



## Grumpymike

Having back surgery … serious stuff.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Having back surgery … serious stuff.
> 
> - Grumpymike


Ouch, sorry to hear that. I know how tough that can be. No me but my brother has had several back surgeries, diffidently serious and no fun at all. I wish him the best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick said the surgery went well. They found more stuff to fix than they expected so had to do extra digging. He said he's in pretty bad pain.

We are up to about 8" of snow and heading for at least 14.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's hoping a praying for Rick's good recovery.

Grumpy Mike, any video of my massive gelatinous Buttocks wallering around on the garage floor would not be fit consumption for anyone. Most of all, you friends here on LJ. I doubt I would enjoy the biting jabs I would get. As you very well know I am a very sensitive delicate sort! Yeah right!

I don't know what the heck I did today but I sure screwed up my left elbow. It hurts like the dickens. 4 Ibuprophen and it's just now getting comfortable. Don't this getting old suck?

Bill why the heck don't you shoot me all that snow? Honest I'd give it a very nice loving home. 8"-14" I want it all and some more besides! If things don't change we're going to have another bad drought year. I just pray the fire season will be easy on us. Sadly there is no snow in the forecast for several days out and that totally sucks a big green weenie.


----------



## bandit571

Had 2 large shots of Morphine into the left hip last night….And the migraine never did let up….kind of cut short any shop time….for a few days….

Growing old ain't for the sissys….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can't have my snow Bob!
My elbow hurts too. I fell into a ditch as I was getting out of the truck about 30 minutes ago. Hit my elbow on the truck running board.


----------



## MSquared

In the 20's here today…. winds whipped from the West @30 mph … taking it to the 10's … 'they say' a bit of snow on the way …maybe. No sweat, had almost 2 feet on this day last year.


----------



## BurlyBob

Marty, Please send some my way, Please!!

Bill, I sure hope your elbow gets better like mine. 3 more ibuprophin and I'm not hurting like I was! It's a miracle drug.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good to hear Rick's surgery went well. Hope this cures those problems for him.

Was a nice day here. Up to 48° and all sunshine. We are like BBob though if we don't get snow out fire season is going to be a long one.

Been busy with little projects but did take time to go pick up my new sander today. All assembled and a trial run done. It is as nice as I ever imagined. Quiet and accurate, but makes a cloud if you forget to start the dust collector. Now to make more room in the shop. The new table saw should be in this next week. Has been a long time since I had new tools to use.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What saw did you get Mark?


----------



## Festus56

Bill I think the same as yours. SawStop 3hp. with 52" fence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the 36" rails. Otherwise, same saw. Nice.


----------



## Festus56

They normally have at least one in stock but sold it the day before I went to order one. I may add the router table and lift from them also. Have to see if my existing router table can be used in the new saw. I did get the heavy duty mobile base with it also.


----------



## Bonka

+45º, 99% RH Calm. Susan is getting some better She is up and about on a limited basis using a walker. I medicate her right on schedule so as to keep the blood levels from peaks and dives. She also has found out Aspra-cream helps with muscle pains in her legs. She is a tough Hawaiian farm girl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> They normally have at least one in stock but sold it the day before I went to order one. I may add the router table and lift from them also. Have to see if my existing router table can be used in the new saw. I did get the heavy duty mobile base with it also.
> 
> - Festus56


Is that gonna allow you to get it as high as you want it?


----------



## Festus56

> Is that gonna allow you to get it as high as you want it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Does not raise it much as it sits solid on the floor when lowered. I will still have to put a riser base under similar to what you did.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. May get a few more showers this afternoon, but it looks like we're finished till Monday. Overnight we got 0.29 inches, although the airport, and some other parts of the city, got as much as 0.41 inches.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Been dropping a really fine snow, almost like Mother Nature is using a salt shaker….it might take a while, to reach the 3-5" they seem to think we'll get.

Not allowed out of the house, until the doctors ok it. I can just sit here, and watch it snow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick just texted. He got home late yesterday afternoon. He's starting to feel better but weak. He wanted me to let you all know he will get on LJ when he feels well enough.


----------



## Grumpymike

That is good news, and thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## stefang

8 degrees centigrade here. Wet and windy, but thankfully no snow. Who cares what the weather is in Norway anyway?


----------



## Design59

Freezing rain here in NC


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

As Bill posted, I made it home late evening around 5:45. I was so weak, and managed to have a bite to eat, then went to bed after taking my meds the doctor had me on> My sweet wife made a run to our pharmacy and picked my prescriptions which was Prednisone (for muscle spasms), Hydrocodone (severe pain for my back), Tylenol ex. strength…He wouldn't let me take my Advil, or Advil PM, cause it thins the blood before surgery and afterwards….So I've just been resting and sleeping a lot today, but getting my strength back and feeling better. I'm still having to use my walker, but hope to graduate to my cane before long….Before posting this, I read 54 post you guys made…Whew! That took a while….I'll just try and hit the highlights as best as I can…..And guys I appreciate all the nice comments and concerns you've shown….Hopefully each day will see me stronger…I've got to get batter cause my doctor told me as soon as I could, he's taking me fishing….!! I think he really meant it, too…. Man where to start…..

BurleyBob and Bill….Sure hope you guys didn't injure your arms and elbows….I appreciate the concern, guys…

Mike…..Sorry to hear about your ensomnia….Take some Advill PM..about 2 hours before bedtime…It'll knock you right out sonn, and you will sleep all night and wake up refreshed…..

Alaska Guy…..Are the earthquakes ever gonna subside up there..? Even the aftershocks are bad, too….And man have you got the snow….I remember what 16" of snow looks like…it's been a long time, but I do remember…..But I guess that's the price you pay for living where you do….But you do live in a beautiful part of the world….I like it..

Had to pause for supper…...!!

Mark…..Thanks for the weell wishes….I read you're getting a new Sawstop…..I'll bet you can't wait to get it….It's always fun get to a new toy…..I like setting one up as much as I like playing with one…..Sounds like even with the 
the mobil stand it's still too low….Build you a riser like I showed you mine…That should take care of the heigth you need….

Jerry….I didn't know your wife had back surgery too….What day was hers on..? Mine was the 8th…What did they have to do to her…?Ruptured disk, spinal steneous….? Inquiring minds needs to know….!!

It sounds like a lot of you are getting rain,some are geting pounded with snow, and the rest of us are pretty neutral….We did get some rain here most of the day today, but it moved out about 5:00 or so…..No more expected….

bandit…..Sorry to hear about your migraine headache…..I would have thought the Morphine would have gotrten rid of it…..I took Morphine while in the hospital..Powerful stuff…...!! Hope you get better soon…

stefang…..We all care what the weather is doing in Norway…Just like over here, we like to hear from our "family" of guys and how they are doing…..

Design59….Welcome to the madhouse and our group of the best people to assemble on the weather thread…Come back anywime….You're more than welcome…..!!

Oh guys, before I sign off, I'll tell you what the doctor found when he started the surgery….Besides repairing L3 and L4 with fushion bars and screws, he also found a ruptured disk and one bulging disk…..He said he got it all repaied, and to put it in his words…."It looked gnarly in there".....Must have been bad to the bone…!! I have a scar that's about 5-6" long, glued together, and he used what he called an open air bandage….That's a first for me…!! Well guys, I think I've about covered it all..If I left anyone out, I appolige…..It's about time for my nightly meds, so I'm gonna rest now , and watch a little t.v before bedtime….You guys keep posting…I'll try and keep up…..


----------



## Bonka

Rick; She had it the 8th also. Decompression L1-5 & S-1. She is having a lot of pain today and needs meds Q4H.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well dad gum it Rick, I'm just glad to hear that you'r back at home and healing up … Take it easy and get lots of rest even if the shop is calling your name …


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. Glad to hear that your surgeries went well. I had my fingers crossed. Rest, Brother, rest.


----------



## MSquared

BurlyBob-What?! You need more snow in Oregon??!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's sunshiny and mildly cold here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is popping out with no wind to speak of and the temp is 22° heading to 31° and NO SNOW!

*Rick*, it sure is good to hear from you knowing to that you are home and on the mend. No wonder those shots didn't work for you. You had other problems than what they expected. I hope this all works out for you.

*Stefang* in Norway, Good to hear from you and the weather report from Norway. Welcome.

*Design 59*, Welcome to our thread. We have others from our weather thread that live in you neck of the woods. Keep coming back, you'll like it here.

It's funny guys, I couldn't get on the net yesterday morning for various reasons, but when I got on this morning, there were 37 replies to our thread. WoW! You guys sure talk a lot. LOL But, that's good.

My wife likes the on-line auctions and she bought a box of tools for me, so I had to go pick them up. For $6.00, I got a couple of real rough planes that are worth maybe $1.00 each. But, there was some things in the box I could use, so it was worth the purchase. One of those planes was an aluminum plane that I've never seen. No name on it anywhere that I've seen. I've tried to do research on it, but can't find anything on it yet. We'll keep trying.

Well, here's hoping *Rick* gets to feeling better. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Mid to upper 20s here…about 3-4" on the ground..
Head is feeling better, chest cold seems to be the problem, today. Still not allowed to drive, yet.

May try to finish up those dovetails….sometime. Would be nice to just Hibernate until spring, but that would be too boring….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 30° now and headed for the upper 40's later. All sunshine and calm for a change. Pretty boring weather here compared to some of you to the east.

Stefang we watch the weather some in Norway. My Grandparents were born there so have roots. Interesting country. Keep on posting your weather we enjoy it.

Glad you are home Rick. Hope the Doctor got you all fixed up. You have had enough of those problems.

Good to hear you lady is home and on the mend Jerry. Hope the pain goes away soon.

Have been playing with my new sander. It is sweet!! Did a lot of research and think I picked the best overall machine. Quiet and accurate is great. Was a snap to assemble to the stand and tweak the conveyer accuracy. Will make a mobile stand today so will be easier to move around.

Now get to wait until later this week for the saw to get here then can play with another new tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got home from work about 8:30 after a stop at Wally World. No beer to be purchased on Sunday before noon. What a crock. Anyway, I fired up the Kubota and got the driveway cleared of 8" of heavy wet snow. They are talking about another system next weekend too. Cindy and the boys built a snowman.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a slow start getting out of bed so I could move around some…..Sitting or laying down seems much better, as my legs are so weak from the surgery, I guess….The meds I'm taking doesn't seem to help all that much, and the one that does is Hydrocodone, but it wires me up…and I get dizzy and whoozy….It takes care of the pain and hurting, so I just take it when necessary…..!! I'm bruised all across my back from side to side, and I don't know why.

I guess I'll find out when I see my doctor next week for my check-up…..Maybe he can tell me why….!! It's gonna take about 3-6 months to get to the point of feeling like doing something, and a year to heal….I know…I've been through this twice before….The older I get the longer it takes….We don't heal up like we did when we were 30-40..
Now for the weather: It was 34 when I finally rose to make my way to the den where my sweet wife had my coffee ready for me, along with morning drugs….She sees to my needs really good, and johnny-on-the spot….)
Mostly clabbered over, no sun, and 7 mph. winds…..The humidity is at 82%, and feels like 29 outside…..!! It looks like we have some rain moving in next Thrusday, and snow coming on Saturday…..

Jerry…..I sure hope your wife is doing a little better each day….Tell her I said to not get discouraged….It's gonna take time to get over this…but I do know and understand what she's going through…I'm pulling for her…!!

Don…..You're right…..Those shots were a waste of time and money, but I knew they wouldn't work to take care of the problem….But sometimes we have to try a different approach to things….I was hoping I would get lucky….!!

Mark…..Glad to hear you're liking your new sander…I would like to have one also…...Maybe someday….Now you're ready for that new saw to come in…..Patience grasshopper, patience…..)

Guys….I appreciate all the well wishes and concerns from all of you….I just have to take it one day at a time, cause healing takes a long time….Some days are diamonds, and some days are stones….You just never know…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I think I was posting about the same time as you were…...!Nice looking snowman… Man you guys really got the snow….That looks like fun out there grading the snow off with the tractor…..Some times those toys are very important items to have around, especially when you need them….like now… Yep…We may get some of that here too..Just have to see how it plays out…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a WUNNERFUL, WUNNERFUL few days in WW! Sunny, and 30 to 55 ;-)

Welcome Design 59. Hope you have lots of good weather to report ;-)

Pottz, After being in my own business for nearly 30 years, I really wonder how we survive in this country. I can understand having a wait, but having everyone give me the wrong info is ridiculous. That was the norm doing business in various cities around the Puget Sound region ;-( I wondered if they were doing it on purpose to set up a situation they could use to further their career or if they really didn't have a clue? If I hired the people that are in the bureaucracy, I would have been bankrupt the first year!

Here is the real kicker! My LB took mom to the local SS office. I try not to burden him with anything I can handle from here. He is a bit overwhelmed and does not do online. Her direct deposits were redirected to a Am Express account in North Dakota! The SS office told him him that one of us who has access to her back account to handle her affairs did that. That is absolutely impossible. Somebody in SS or a hacker did that. If they don't even know how their own system functions, how will they report issues to the security people to fix them?

Stefang, We are curious about Norway. My great grandparents came from there in the 1880s.

BBob, I hope you are not in drought conditions this year. A friend who is a Canadian forester told me many years ago the modern management practices here set us, US, up to burn from San Diego to Blaine, WA. Adding in the drought and building house 10 feet apart so the developments burn like a crown fire in the forest, there is little hope.

Bill, if you had just waited a few days you could have skied at home and saved all the effort of going to CO ;-)

Rick, Glad to hear they got your "gnarly mess" straightened out. Hope you get out of pain quick.

Jerry, Hope your bride gets out of pain quick too.

These back surgeries remind me of a friend who none of the local doctors would touch, too risky. He finally got into the University of Washington medical department. He had 3 or 4 doctors working on him for 8 or 10 hours. Amazing what they can do these days. Our daughter had a brain aneurysm 2.5 years ago. Today she is as good as new. That is a miracle! Her dr told me a third of them do not make it to the hospital, another third do not make it out and the remaining third have varying degrees of disability.

Nuf for one day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't have a chair lift here, BobWW.


----------



## BurlyBob

Marty, I live on the east side of the state and we haven't had any measurable snow in over 2 weeks. We really need a big bunch of it soon.

Bill I'm so darn jealous of those photos. I want that much snow on my driveway!

Rick I sure hope you get to feeling better soon. Healing up for a tough surgery ain't no fun.

Hey Mark, I seem to have missed out on what type of sander you got. Sounds like something similar to my drum sander.

WWBob those fire practices were designed by some long haired dope smoking hippees that didn't know crap about working the woods.

I'm gonna quit before I start cussing.


----------



## Festus56

BBob I think it is the same brand as yours. A Supermax 16-32. Was going to get the 19-38 but this one will do everything I need for now.

There is something when snow is down south and we are dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Bob, I'm gonna be selfish. It's been years since we had a good snow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's another day of sun shine here in Mid-Michigan. However, with the sun shine comes the cold weather. The temp is 20° with a mild wind. The temp is supposed to keep dropping throughout the week. Yesterday it was so nice, I had the doors open for a little while. But, not long, the cold started creeping in.

*FF Bill*, I love that snow specially where it's at, your place. WOW! Did you get a blast of it too. And you, who loves snow, should be happy right now. That's great. Nice pictures too.

*Festus*, Where's the proof, in pictures, that you even got a new sander? Just kidding, Congratulations on your new toy.

*Bandit*, I hope you get to feeling better. I can't wait till spring to see your woodworking progress.

Well, Like WW Bob, I've said enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 25° and cloudy - still, again, always…. But no snow on the ground. New or old. They say some is on the way but too early to put numbers on it. We too are well below seasonal averages. I'm ok with that. But I do know the farmers need it.

Rick - glad your back and hope the surgeon has your back straightened out finally. Take the time to heal.

Mark - Congrats on the new tools. I love my saw. No drum sander though. Maybe someday.

Gotta run. Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## pottz

good morning lj's its cool and getting wetter by the minute.had an inch on saturday,the forcast for this week is rain and more rain,there saying anywhere from a few inches to maybe as much as several by the end of the week.too much at once,theres gonna be mudslides,those in the burn areas have been warned to evacuate.
rick-good to hear your home my friend,rest and get back to good health my friend.
wwbob-hope you get that mess fixed,dealing with the government is never fun,luckily your poor mother has you to help her get this fixed.
wishing good weather to all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 24° and dry here this morning. Should get to the upper 40's later.

Ok Don here it is just for you.


----------



## bandit571

21 degrees outside the windows. House-bound for now. Not sure about any shop time today…. Might get rain by Friday? Might be the freezing kind. Not sure which is worse..the view out the window, or the view in my mirror..

When all a fancy plane wants to do is tear outs









Time for "Plan B"....









Millers Falls No. 11…..about 5 years older than I am….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
Was 50F at sunrise this morning. Heavy cloud cover made for dark morning with ominous looking orange/grey sunrise. Still only 55F now, and mostly grey skies. Forecast has that CA moisture heading this way later today/tonight. Central mountain areas north of valley are already getting snow from this front.

Spent a few hours yesterday in shop, doing my least favorite thing; sanding. These bloody tic-tac-toe pieces I started last week have a lot of finishing challenges. Too many corners is biggest issue. Decided pre-finish inside areas before assembly might be better, but now I have to mask all the glue joints. Should have just sprayed on some rattle can enamel and would be done already. Why do I always want my wood working projects to be 'pretty'? HeHe

For that those in pain with health issues - may your god bless you with a speedy recovery and reason to smile today. 

Stay warm, dry, and safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I picked up a Supermax 25-50. It does really nice but I'm still trying to get it level across the full length of the drum. Thought I had it whipped a couple of weeks back but I think I need to dedicate a morning to just concentrate on it.

Rick. Here's hoping your feeling better this morning. You are so very right about getting older and healing slower.
Nothing works any more like it did when we were in our 20's or 30's or 40's.
It's a beautiful crisp blue sky morning and that is very depressing. I want some lovely dark gray clouds heavy with some really nice wet snow!

Weather channel says we might get some moisture later in the week. Yeah Right! I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Festus56

BBob must be that my drum is a lot shorter than yours. Only about 5 min. of tweaking and it is within 0.001" from side to side. Decided that was way more accurate than anything else I have. Just hope it stays that way with use.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

First off, thanks again everyone for the well wishes on my recooping…...! I feel like I'm getting a little stronger each day, or so it seems….! I'm still plenty sore, and will be for a good long time….But like they say….time heals all wounds….!! Hopefully the meds I'm on will kick in and start working better…..!! At least I can do some things w/o my wife's assistance…..not many, but some…..I'm pretty much self sufficient, so time will tell…..!! Now for the weather:

It was 33 when I finally rose for my coffee….The skies are clabbered, no sun peaks, and the humidity is t 84%. Winds are at 6 mph. The high should get to 49-50 for today….No moisture yet, but it's coming…!

Jerry….Sure hope your spouse is on the mend….We need to compare notes on our surgeries….)

Mark…..Hope you're getting the hang of that new sander….I looked at it seriously, but decided I wanted a bigger one that would handle wide panels…..I haven't ruled it out completely yet, just had to put the thought aside when this all started…..!! Ok guys, that's all I have from my neck of the woods…..Not much news to tell, as I'm not doing much…..Just doing some R & R……..!! Thanks again, my friends for all the nice comments and well wishes.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 wet, rainy degrees here in San Diego today, with the hardest rains to come later. There are flash flood warnings out. Hope no one is injured doing something stupid. There's a good chance of mudslides,too. This will go on till Friday. Oh, and it's windy, too.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And an almost too wunnerful day today in WW, 53 down to 30. What a wild temp swing for here. Lots of days under 10. Bright sun yesterday and today. Needing 2 pair of sunglasses to keep from trigger a migraine ;-( I can feel it wanting to start, but I have been lucky so far.

I though it might be a good idea to log onto SS and check ours since mom's was redirected. I got locked out of my bride's with non-recognized password. There was a call back option online. Way to go if you can find that option. They called within 15 minutes ;-) everything was cool with ours.

BBob, their excuse is saving spotted owls, but spotted owls were spotted in 2nd growth ;-) I think the foresters had it pretty figured out after the Great fire of 1910 and the Tillamook Burn in the 1930s and 40s.


----------



## pottz

good early morning all,its low 50's waiting for the next storm to roll in,i think dawsons already getting some.had 1.2" yesterday and supposed to get 1-2" more today.dry at the moment.wishing good weather to all-peace jocks.


----------



## bandit571

Have a Funeral to go to this week…..Mom passed away this morning.


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - I'm so sorry for your loss. There's never any good words to say at times like this. I will keep your family in my prayers.

Today it's 25F, cloudy, winds are 6 MPH. May have a little snow coming. Stay tuned.

I setup a router jig to start flattening the top for the wine rack










This is going to make a mess. It's got a bit of a bow in it but being 8/4 stock, i have plenty to work with. Not sure how far I'll get today as we have some errands to run and Deb wants to see a movie sometime today ($5 Tuesday)

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Banit* My sincerest condolences. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry Bandit. May you all be at peace.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry for you and your family's loss Bandit.

It is 26° now and may get close to 40° later. May even se some snow on Thursday and Friday they say.

Yes that will make a mess Mike. I can cover everything in my shop with dust and chips when I use mine. They do a great job though so it is worth it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a brisk 32 at coffee time, with clabbered skies, which will clear out later today, making way to sunshine…Now it's moving up to 37, winds are light @ 5 mph., and the humidity is at 87%. Feels like 29, and the high will be 45….So all in all not too shabby for this time of year…..!!

bandit….So sorry to hear of your moms passing. It's never easy loosing a loved one, especially a parent…I lost both of mine years ago, so I know what you're going through…..You have my sympathy….!!

Mike….Looks like you got some work ahead of you…..I wish you could bring that rig to my shop and flatten my work bench for me… Knowing and seeing your work, it's gonna be great…..!!

My p.t. gal just left a bit ago…..Looks like I'll have to have p.t. for sevral visits….I hate having to do that….The home health care nurses have been out twice already, but I think they are going to release me, as I'm doing good. Just have to see hows it plays out on all aspects…...!! The next p.t. will be Thrusday….

pottz…...Hunker down for them storms that are gonna role in….! It looks like you and dawsonBob are getting plenty of moisture now, so watch out for mudslides and flooding in your area…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 moist degrees here in San Diego today. The two day rain total so far is 0.55 inches. It's not raining right now, but it will start again this afternoon.

Bandit. You have my heart felt condolences. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Pottz. What area of town do you live in? Are you on the coast, or inland? You're getting about twice the rain that we're getting.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sorry for your loss Bandit, you have my condolences.


----------



## bandit571

May try the shop..if nothing else, it will take my mind off other things…..can't just sit around and mope….

Get this cough under control is the first order of things….Kind of a freezing rain/sleet going on outside, right now..

How long before spring gets here?


----------



## Firewood

The weather hasn't changed much since this morning. Still in the 20's, still cloudy, the winds picked up bit though.

I got the top for the wine rack flattened today










I still need to clean it up, but so far it looks pretty good. Now I just need pick the best 60".

Oh, and yeah, the clean up took longer than the flattening.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

I'm having trouble hearing things, cause I guess when I came out from under the anistesia, it clogged up my head and ears….I read it will do that….Everything sounds muffled and unclear, but mostly I have tinnitus in both ears, and the ringing is so loud it sounds like wind blowing through my head…(Yea yea I know what you're thinking), but it's really annoying and bothersome…..And it could be an allergy too, but I've never had allergies in my life….! Sure hope it quits soon, as it's driving me nuts…..!!

Mike…..Looks like that jig paid off for you, pal….It cleaned up that board slick as a whistle…..A little touch-up, and you'll be ready to rock-n-roll…..!! Making good progress….I hate to see you guys working on projects….makes me envious that I can't be in my shop…..!! Patience grasshopper, patience….!!


----------



## Firewood

Rick - I developed tinnitus in my right ear (mostly) about 6 or 7 years ago. It isn't always there, but when it is it drives me nuts. Mine is a very high pitched tone. It reminds me of a bad fly-back transformer on an old cathode ray tube. It sucks. Hope yours goes away soon.


----------



## dawsonbob

I, too, have tennitis. Too many loud things that went bang when I was younger. Now it drives me nuts, even though I'm kinda used to it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Bandit - So sorry to read about your mother. 
Lost mine about 4 years ago, and I know there are absolutely zero good words for this situation.

So one bit of advice:
Remember to smile even when your not feeling OK about the loss. 
Only your real friends will know how you really feel inside and do something to help you deal with it: like maybe bring some hardwood lumber? yes, screw the casserole's, bring cool looking lumber! 
If you need a complete stranger, who is a recently retired mean old grouch still grieving over his mother's passing (me); to deliver some lumber, let me know. 

Oh yeah, weather:

Weather today in Phoenix east side was not good for shop time. Started out in high 50's, with increasing humidity. Received waste of time sprinkles off/on all afternoon, kind where water evaporates before more drops can fall.
Of course I was trying to spray dye stain this morning, and then lay down some Arm-R-Seal in garage during this ugly finishing weather. 
Folks on NW side of Phoenix were getting hammered most afternoon, flash flood warnings for many folks; and they are located ~70 miles away. Worst of it missed the east and south sides of town.

Weather is strange everywhere today …..

Cheers!


----------



## pottz

good morning from a not so sunny socal,cloudy this morning with another 1-2" rain coming in later thiis morning.had only 3/4" yesterday so less than expected.
man i feel sorry for all you guys with the tinnitis problems,gotta be a pita!
wishing everyone better weather-peace jocks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been gloomy all week. It's gloomy now. It'll be gloomy, but more rain and then snow is coming. Then the coldest of the winter so far coming.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's a little overcast and breezy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 27° with the winds out of the NNW at 12 mph. We had a misty rain event all night long combined with the cold weather made for some slippery roads this morning. Lots of accidents and schools closed or delayed. I'm glad I don't work anymore. As many of you have already posted, we may get a storm later this week, I hope not. Keep it south like the last one. The temps are expect to get bone chilling cold by the weekend, like around 0° with out wind chill.

*Bandit*, Very sorry for you loss. I lost my mom a while back and I can still see her face today. I think about here often. Your mom will be with you often as well. Prayers to you and your family.

*Mark*, I love the new sander. That's slick. Until my sales pick up, I can only wish for those things. But, that's all right with me. Perhaps someday I can get one, maybe a used one for now. But, I have other things on my list I want more.

Well guys, I'm heading out to the shop to get some things done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have tried using my grizzly drum sander a few times on large panels. It has always been a terrible mistake. I may think about getting rid of the grizz and get something else. Have you guys with sanders pur a large panel thru


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I have tried using my grizzly drum sander a few times on large panels. It has always been a terrible mistake. I may think about getting rid of the grizz and get something else. Have you guys with sanders pur a large panel thru
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How large is a large panel and what condition are they in before going through the sander? I assume they are glued up panels. Did you do proper stock prep before gluing up the panels. And last be not least can you describe why it was a terrible mistake. You are leaving too much to our imagination.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
When I peeked out the kitchen window, it was so foggy I couldn't hardly see the woods across the road….Heavy..!! It took until about 10:00 for it to burn off…There was sun, but you couldn't see much of it….It's now warmed up (if you want to call it warm) to 37, still clabbered over, and the winds are at 1 mph. now….Zero with the fog….!! The humidity was 100%, but now dropped to 90%. The high will get to 51…….!! Some rain is supposed to move in here early in the morning, and by Saturday, snow, and low temps in the teens…..Brrr!! We'll see how that plays out…!!

It was 29 when I was awoken this morning by a big truck going in front of the house….Sounded like he would back up, go forward, back up, etc. Don't know what he was doing, but it pissed me off….He finally left, but it was too late..

I want to get a couple of new machines myself like a drum sander, a jointer, and a planer…..But not until I get over this surgery, and feel good enough to assemble them and set them up with d.c., and find a good place in the shop to arrange them. May even get another d.c. too….!! That's all I have for now….You guys keep an eye peeled for that new winter weather systewm moving in….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alaska guy, are you familiar with the grizzly 458. The drum stays out and the feed table goes up and down. It's hard to put something long thru(4 feet) and have it come out without snipe all over. It would require me being able to hold the panel perfectly level with the feed belt. There is no feed roller like is on a planer. I'm not sure if other drum sanders have that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. So far, in the last 72 hours, we have received 0.73 inches of rain. That's a disappointment to me. We might get a little more this afternoon and evening, with a more substantial storm moving in tomorrow. Looks clear for at least a week after that.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day today in WW, 53 down to 42. Last night was the last night of freezing temps for a while. I got lucky ;-) I did not think to check the rain gauge during the dry spell. It had about 1/2" but it didn't freeze and break. I won the door prize drawing at mountain man meeting last night, $10.50. Too bad it wasn't a lottery ticket day.

Bandit, sincere condolences.

I'm preparing myself. Mom is going into Alzheimer's care. She did not know my brother last week. At Christmas she was at my niece's making Christmas cookies. When it was time to go home, she thought she was home and was going on a trip. She went into the bedroom and started gathering up some clothes to take with her. We kept her in her home as long as possible.

We went to a Christmas music show in mid December. They had the volume full blast. I turned off my hearing aids. It didn't help. Towards the end, they cranked it up to a bout 1.5x full blast! My hearing was suppressed after that; more difficult to hear what little I do hear. It is finally getting back to normal, but it triggered a return of full blown tinnitus ;-( It is going down from full roar to a dull rumble. I have had it for at least 40 years. Not sure if it was almost gone or if I was so used to it I did not notice it anymore. I'll be taking my eat plugs if we go to another one of those.


----------



## pottz

wwbob-so sorry to hear this about your mom ive had a few family friends that died as a result of alzheimers,its probably harder on the family and friends than the person suffering from it.its like losing them before their even gone.caring for someone with it is very difficult so your making the right choice in care.i wish you and your mom the best buddy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is nearing 40° now and all sunshine after our morning fog went away. A chance of snow now for the next several days they say.

Bill I have not had a chance to run any wide panels through mine yet. I do have a piece of plywood that might be a trial after bit. The Supermax like mine has a stationary conveyer and the head moves up and down. I made the mobile base so that my assembly table and benches can be used as an outfeed tables. I have used it a bunch the last few days and there is zero snipe. There is pressure rollers before and after the drum that do a great job of holding wood on the conveyer. The conveyer is like a big sanding belt. Does not mar the wood but pulls the wood through evenly. Also when sanding wide stock there is a lever that raises the inside of the conveyer about .003" so the outer edge does not gouge the wood where it overlaps. I have checked mine several times with a digital caliper and a 12" cutting board is within .001" anywhere in the board. Also the dust collector port takes 100% of sawdust as long as you remember to turn the DC on. Will post a picture after I try a wide panel in mine.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another horrible winter afternoon in Phoenix; 69F, 50% RH, mostly sunny, slight breeze.
No rain, snow, or cold to be found. 
Good part is this is much better weather for finishing work today!

Safe Happy, Healthy, and covered in saw dust!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds like what I need Mark. Since the conveyor on mine goes up and down, I can't use an infeed or outfeed support.

I built the headboard today. I'll be staining very soon. Well,next week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, my I add my condolences as well.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit, just read of your Mom's passing. My condolences. Lost my folks many years ago. It was hard, but now I smile when I think of them.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 21°, humidity is 85% and winds are calm. There's a chance for snow showers today, no accumulation expected. More snow tomorrow night into Saturday though that may bring a few inches.

Yesterday I took the top for the wine rack to a friend's house to clean it up on his big-boy tools. He's got a Pic 15" planner and 8" long bed jointer. Both with helical heads. Made quick work of it. I have one small tear out in a knot to deal with. Any suggestions on how to fix would be appreciated

Today I'm heading to my b-i-l house to help him with some doors and trim. Hopefully it will be a productive day. He tends to over-analize (even more than me) which slows down progress, as you all know.

Bill - The bed is looking good. Can't wait to see it with the finish.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 18° and 90% humidity this morning. Chance of snow showers this afternoon. Maybe an inch or two they say.

Not much happening here today. All caught up and waiting for the new saw which should be here tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

another cool wet morning,raining right now but they say should be ending by early afternoon giving us a nice long break to dry out after 4 days of wet weather.we need the rain but would be nice to have it spread out a little more,but we take it when we can get it.nice thing about wood working is it doesnt matter what its doing outside as long as the roof dont leak and its not freezing we can still have fun.good weather to all-peace.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone need snow? Snowing here, right now…..must have got lost, somewhere down the line…..

Going to be a L O N G day tomorrow…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning, Phoenix started day @ 49F with 80% RH. High humidity for desert, surfaces wet with dew everywhere this morning. Supposed to be sunny 68F this afternoon.

If yesterdays poly work cured overnight and without any major defects; 
hope to assemble and complete the tic-tac-toe project today!

Time to stop reading the forums and get back into shop and work!

Stay happy, healthy, warm, and dry.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

This morning was not a good start today…I woke up about 5:30 or so, and had one major stomach ache and cramping in the lower bout of my belly….It felt like the innards were being twisted up, it hurt s bad….I broke out in a cold sweat, then it was time to hit the crapper….Wow ! After that first round I went in the den and laid back with a cold compress…It hit again….!! Then again a bit later….!! Don't know what got to me, but needed to get over this, as the home health nurse was coming around 10:30….After taking a shower and cleaning up, I felt somewhat better….While she was here, it started again…Luckily it hit after she left….Begin to feel a little better, but it's still hanging around…..I'm gonna stay close to the crapper just in case…..!! Let's see if I can remember the weather:

It was 44 with rain coming down, lots of clabber, and now it's 48 with the same conditions…Winds @ 5 mph., and the humidity is at 94%.....! So far we've gotten .3 inches of rain….Not a lot…Supposed to rain again tomorrow, then turn colder on Saturday with snow, and colder temps, and lows in the teens….!! Rain again on Tuesday. The high today will be 50, so all in all not a bad day temp wise…..Now if I can just get over this bug….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good barely afternoon.

62 showery degrees here in San Diego today. Rainfall totals for the last 4 days have been about 3/4 of an inch. There's supposed to be more rain this afternoon and this evening, then it'll clear up for the foreseeable future.

Rick. You might want to try Imodium AD. It really does work. I always keep some on hand, just in case.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

> Good barely afternoon.
> 
> 62 showery degrees here in San Diego today. Rainfall totals for the last 4 days have been about 3/4 of an inch. There s supposed to be more rain this afternoon and this evening, then it ll clear up for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Rick. You might want to try Imodium AD. It really does work. I always keep some on hand, just in case.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and warm.
> 
> - dawsonbob


sorry db but we decided not to share so much this time-lol.i think ive had about 3-4" where im at but some area's are hitting totals over several inches.time for a break and dry out now,i work at a lumber company and weve been dead all week.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, Well, here we are in the cactus patch lookin' up at mostly cloudy skies. As old Mr. Sol came peeking over the mountains this mornin' it was 43° with a promise of 66°later today.

Rick is on the mend, but that is a long road indeed, but still that's a good thing. Jerry's wife is on the mend and that's a good thing … Ya see the only thing that happens here is a good thing.

Y'all keep safe and the good things happening … And please be well


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening fellows,

I think maybe I might be getting over this (whatever it is)...! I've been making runs (no pun intended) to the crapper, but am feeling a lot better….I think I finally got my "pipes flushed out", and the last one was about 2:30 or so….Took a shot of Pepto Bismol which helped a little….I was so tired and sleepy and weak I went back to bed about 1:00, and slept till it hit me again around 2:30….I haven't had anything to eat or drink, so my spouse may make me some chicken noodle soup and crackers, with a little shot of milk….Sure hope that does the trick….I have no idea what brought this on, but I sure hope it's over…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 30°, cloudy and winds are at 7 MPH. They have issued a winter storm watch starting tomorrow evening. They are now saying we could get 5 to 8" of snow. Yuk. At least I don't have to shovel it.

Rick - Sorry to hear about your loose poopies. Hope it doesn't last too long.

Mark - you are going to love that saw. And that new saw smell filling your shop.

Stay warm and safe and dry everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like what I had while skiing, Rick. No fun at all. Sitting on the toilet was risky, because what if it needed to come out the other end.

Now they are saying just a few inches of snow here on Saturday. They had been up around 6 or 8. More may be coming on Monday or tuesday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

It is 22° and really light snow showers. Not expecting much accumulation overnight.

I did find out today that my saw will not be here until Monday or Tuesday. Had some shipping delay in OR and just got shipped yesterday. Now I will have to find something to do while I wait for it.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be raining outside….lousy night out there….

Blog has been caught up….

3 pork egg rolls for supper….









Have angles to figure out…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got up to about 50 here in the upstate. Got back from the rust belt yesterday with all of my shop tools out of storage and loaded on my trailer as well as a half a truck bed full of hardwood I still had in the storage unit as well. I was guessing everything weighing at about 2300-2500lbs. but based on how the trailer tires squatted and the truck went from 19.5mpg to 11.4mpg I think everything might have been closer to 4000lbs. At any rate, I'm finally completely free of storage fees and everything is (almost) in my garage, which is so full I can now use none of it. The weather kind of cooperated with freezing rain and slick roads getting out of the in-laws neighborhood then just nasty precipitation with over salted roads for ~270 miles deep into West Virgina. I wrapped everything thoroughly with stretch wrap and then tarped the strapped down load with one of the heavier duty tarps from Lowes. I bungeed the heck of out that tarp as I've had them flap and self destruct more than once, it made zero difference. It was shredded by the time we left Ohio in 159 miles. The precipitation by that time had subsided and all was well (except for atrocious fuel mileage) the remainder of the trip. Towing stuff like that really makes me want a larger diesel, right until I realize that $60K+ for something new vs. what I have that's paid for and still under warranty doesn't make for much of a comparison. ~$45K will pay for A LOT of gasoline!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. Maybe you caught it in the hospital? I've come down with similar things in there.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 16° heading to a high of 23°. Humidity is 79% and winds are 4 MPH under mostly cloudy skies. They posted a winter storm warning for tonight through noon tomorrow. Total accumulation of 5 to 7" of snow. Anyone who wants it let me know, but I am NOT picking up the shipping charges. The next couple days will be spent in the shop.

BBY - Glad to hear you made it home without any major issues. I had a bunch of walnut in storage during our move. I had no place to put it in the new place so ended up selling most of it.

Take care everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 20° now and should get to 31° later. Had less than an inch of snow total. Just enough to make the roads slick as the ground was warm enough to turn it to ice. Sun is out now so may even melt some.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a clabbered over morning as I had to rise early to head to town to the doctors office….This morning was just an after surgery follow up…..The nurse cleaned the old sticky tape and glue from around the incision (that feels better), took my vitals…everything good there…Then the doctor came in, explained a couple of things that he did, like fusing L2, L3, and L4 and cleaned up a ruptured disk and said it looked "gnarly"..he thinks he got it all'....Now it's just a healing game…he ust wants me to walk with my cane, no bending, stooping, or lifting anything heavier than a coffee cup….I can handle that…!! Prescribed some more Hydro Codone and a muscle relaxer called Flexeril, or cyclobenziprene…..So I'm good to go on drugs….. I think I finally whipped the "quick step" as I 've not had another bout with it last night or today…..!!

It was 40, clabbered, and the winds 8 mph. Humidity is 86%, and the chance of rain is 50% now, but will increase the chances as time goes along….It's only 42 now, but should climb to about 48…Rain to move in later tonight…and possibility of snow tomorrow……!! We'll see how that plays out….!!

bby….Glad to hear you were able to get your tools and hardwoods out of storage and back home w/o a hitch….

Ok guys…that's it for me….You guys keep an eye on that bad weather coming in…I heard on the news this morning that this storm will impact the lower 48 states…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Our rain total for the week seems to be about 0.94 inches, with no more on the horizon.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Back home now, funeral is over,,,lunch was catered in.


----------



## pottz

good sfternoon lj's its partly cloudy all day today,had some fog this morning but overall a nice day with no rain-yah.the total for the last week was 4-1/2" almost as much as we had for the whole last winter.right now at my house im at 8-1/2"" which is over half our normal rain fall for the year.what were hearing is mild temps and sunny skies for the next week or two.peace and good weather jocks!.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, glad to hear you survived intestinal Jihad. It can be a real PITA, pun intended. I've taken that Flexeril, good stuff kept me from having carpal tunnel surgery.

I've spent the last three days casting Buckshot, 00 and #4. What a tedious time consuming project. I go thru so darn much lead for such little product. I've got a mold that will turn out 10 rounds of each but it works much better to have excess metal, sprue running from one hole to the next. Make clean up a bunch easier. As a result there's more metal on the outside of the mold than in the cavities. I've pretty much decided that tomorrow's the last day for buck shot, then it's on to handgun calibers. I've put this off for quite some time and don't have anything to demanding on the horizon. I've got a friend who's going to give me somewhere around 500lbs of lead.
That should keep me occupied for awhile.

We're suppose to get some snow tonight. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 19° and snowing. We've probably got 1.5" so far. The way the weather folks are going on you'd we never got snow before.

The wine rack is coming along. Got the top cut (mostly) to size and cleaned up the edges.










I want to add a bevel to the underside of it. That'll come next.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, our snow forecast was a bust. We may get an inch now. The cold that was supposed to come is not even gonna happen. It'll be cold, but not the "impressive" cold they were forecasting. As right as they got it last weekend, they got this one just as wrong.


----------



## bandit571

About 30 degrees, and a very fine snow….more like a white fog….be a good day to hide out in the shop….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just a cool 23° here. Nothing new overnight but small chance of snow or rain showers this afternoon. Headed for the mid 40's later.


----------



## Bonka

It is only supposed to get up to 80º today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's snowing pretty good now. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It started out at 40 this morning around 7:20 at coffee time, was raining good, with plenty of clabber but starting getting colder as the morning progressed….We had a rain /snow mix start, it quit raining, and now it's snowing hard, but nothing sticking that I can see..It's now 32, the humidity is at 90%, and the winds are @ 15 mph….so it's kind of breezy, and just plain cold….Makes it feel like 22, and we've had 0.4" of rain so far…..Boy the flakes are getting bigger….!! Looks cold and blustery out….Looks like it's beginning to stick now…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Not a hint of snow, but I'll keep my eyes open. If any falls, I'll let you know right away.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike & Rick, while the final of the equipment moves did go without a hitch, where I'm going to put everything probably won't. It's packed in the garage (it's worse than it looks in the pictures) and my wife will want to put her car in the garage eventually. I still have another motorcycle, a few yard machines all about the size of a push mower, shovels, rakes, hammock, kids bicycle trailer and more. I really need to figure out what can get out of the garage and into the house. By my last count there are 22 circular saws in the mix. Shelving and the biggest shed the HOA will let me build are now top priorities.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see Thomas the really useful engine in there too.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Yeti - Moving? What Fun! (sic) 
BTDTGTTS, many, many times. [3 locations in last 5 years, 6 places in last 15 years.]

Long ago I decided to make I my shop 'portable'. Beside all tools on mobile bases, I use wire shelves (like these from BORG), with wheels. Keep small stuff in totes in shelves to keep it neat, and easy to blow dust off top.
When I comes time to move, simply wrap the shelving unit with plastic stretch wrap, roll into new location, and unwrap; back working wood as soon as 240VAC power tools are running.

Worst part about my shop moves has always been two things:
1) Handing each stick of lumber hanging on wall, and removal/installation of lumber racks.
2) Cabinet full of hazardous liquids (solvents, oils, paints, stains, dyes, adhesives, etc.)
Used to call it 'an adventure'. Older I get, more I hate moving.

Best luck getting the toys out of garage  
and shop usable.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Oh yeah, weather? Too hot for Winter!
Started like normal this time of year, 42F. BUT
Shop thermometer hit 79F as sun mostly settled west and burned thru my west facing garage door opening. Another thermometer in shade was showing 76F. Weather.com says is supposed to be 71F?
Felt like 80 to me….Had to change into shorts.

Tomorrow is supposed to be more of same, with no snow, rain, cold in this area.

Stay cool, and safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah Thomas the tank engine in there probably has more miles than anything else in there. I definitely need to pair things down or just not move again!


----------



## Festus56

Still 43° here at 9:00 pm. A bit cloudy but no moisture or wind.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 9° at 10pm with 56% RH and winds are 12 MPH making it feel like -7°. We got a few inches of snow from the storm - not as much as they got closer to the lake. I'm ok with that.

BBY - You definitely got your work cut out cleaning up the garage.

Captain - you aught to be ashamed of yourself going on about your weather like you do. Sorry. That's the jealousy talking.

You all stay safe and warm.


----------



## bandit571

County is on a Level 2 Snow Emergency…...level 3 is when they will cite you for even be on the road…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to temps at a big goose egg this morning. The wind chill makes it feel like -16°. These are the days when it's nice having a basement shop.

You all stay safe and warm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's snowing and blowing out like crazy here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday, the weather department predicted snow accumulation of about 1-2" and we ended up with 4-5". Go figure! And it's down right cold! The thermometer is reading +4° with a wind chill of -16°. Brrrrrrr! The wind is out of the NNW at 17 mph. It almost sounds like *WI Mike's* area.

Well guys, I've been out of action for a few days. My wife had a health scare last Thrusday or Friday, I can't remember now. I took her to the hospital and they kept her for observation and ran a bunch of tests on her. We thought it was her heart but turns out it was a scare. You loose track of time when things like that happen.

It took me over an hour and 3 cups of coffee to read everything I missed on our thread. Lots of things happened while I was gone. *BBYeti* moving his stuff (that's not fun), The sander problems with *FF Bill*, Of course we can't forget *Ricks* bout with the back door trots. You guys had fun while I was gone. But, I'm caught up now.

*WI Mike,* That is one nice looking hand plane you have there and it looks like you have it tuned just right. I like it.

*BB Yeti*, I remember those days when I had to move my shop. Here's my picture of mine when it happened last year. 









Well, I'm not gonna keep going on. I've got to go for now. I'm gonna work at the Shrine Circus in town today with all my Shriner buddies. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bandit571

5 above outside, 15 mph winds…wind chill warnings are out for tonight at -20 degrees….not a cloud in the sky, almost need welding goggles to look out the window….about 4" on the window sill….and a lot of drifts going on, winter started finally….40s by Wednesday….then back into the deep freeze by next weekend…

Might be a good day to stay home…maybe get a bit of shop time in….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad to hear your wife is fine Don. Don't need scares like that.

It is 37° and overcast but no rain or snow. Up to the low 40's later and a chance of precipitation tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A surprise little snowstorm is coming thru. Might get an inch today. Just came in from walking around in the woods. I love walking out there when it's cold and snowy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I 've been feeling rather poorly this morning and today…..I took a sleep aid before bedtime last night, and finally rose at 10:20 this morning….Felt lethargic all morning, and no energy…..!! It was 21 at coffee time, with bright sun, and started warming up some to melt the 2" of snow we got yesterday…..It's now 32 and winds are at 3 mph. The humidity is at 50%, and feels like 29 out….Today's high is now…..32 degrees….Then stat dropping again when the sun goes down….I took a shower after dinner, cleaned up, and then took a muscle relaxer….It's beginning to kick in now, so I'm gonna get out of here, and head for the rack directly….Check with you guys another time…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

So much cold, pain, and suffering recently in this thread. :-( 
May your god bless you with a better day tomorrow!

Phoenix east valley weather is horrible. Middle afternoon temp is 72F in shop, while forecast is 71F? 
Humidity is almost back to normal ( < 20% ) after all rain last week.

Even though it is pleasant weather to be in garage shop, I would rather be with Bill - taking a walk through some freshly snow covered woods. Wanna trade? 

FWIW - Posted the Tic-Tac-Toe toilet paper holder I was working on, 
did crap job on it; only looks good from across the room. :-0)

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a partly Sunny day in WW today, nearly 50 dropping to 30ish tonight. WE had 3/4" of rain the last couple days. The clouds were thin enough to see the lunar eclipse tonight. ;-)

Thanks potz, It is tough seeing mom drift away. Dad lost his memory too, but it was a rare reaction between his BP medication and the anesthesia they used for knee replacement surgery. Ironically he passed away from complications of replacing the 2nd knee.

Glad to hear your wife is ok, Don. Like CaptainKlutz says, too much pain and suffering on here lately! ;-(

We are lucky, it could be worse. The bouts with the bug remind me of a friend to told me he was a 12 foot man. Of course I asked what the hecka 12 foot man is? He said he drank out of the wrong creek when he was a timber cruiser in the forest service in Montana. He got dysentery ;-(( He could hit both walls of a room 12 feet wide from the middle going out both ends at the same time. I gave up drinking out of creeks in the woods after that. Decided I better carry my water ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's starting out a bit chilly this morning at -8°, calm and clear skies. It is supposed to get up to 16° today which is warmer than yesterday's high.

Don - I'm glad to hear your wife is ok I've been through a scare like that and it's no fun. I spent a couple days in the hospital and they said everything was good. What the heck? They pretty much said it was anxiety.

WWBOB - Sorry to hear about your mom. It has to be tough seeing a loved one slip away and know there is nothing much you can do.

Well, gotta run. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## bandit571

-6 outside, and it is a Monday….be a good day just to sit around the house…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like winter came to us. Our 20% chance turned into something you can measure. Have about 3" now and still coming down pretty good. Still 28° and no breeze so it does not feel too bad out.


----------



## pottz

good morning everyone it seems this is getting to be more of a health report than weather these days,i guess were all getting older with more problems unfortunately.supposed to get to 68 today,plenty of sun and windy.no rain for the rest of this week at least.hoping you all get warmer dryer weather.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, My weather today is exactly like *WI Mike's*, this morning it was -8° and is supposed to reach +15° here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out in full force and so is the cold air. It will almost take your breath away.

Thanks you guys for my wife. As unpleasant as it is taking her to the ER, it's better than the alternative. I would like to keep her around for a while so she can keep me healthy. LOL

Yesterday, I spent most of the day at the circus with my Shrine friends (from 12 noon til 9:00 PM last night). There were two shows yesterday and I stayed for both to help out. Walking up and down those stairs ushering in people for the circus was murder on my legs. I'm also with the medical team too and we had two incidents with the circus goers. I was ready for bed when I got out, that's for sure. About 3:30 this morning, my phone went off. It was the alarm company for my son's house telling me that his breezeway door was open. I'm the back-up call when he he's not available. All sorts of bad things go through your head when that call happens. I called his phone and his wife's phone and no one answered. I didn't go out in the blow zero weather to check things out. I laid in bed waiting for the cops to call me to give me bad news about him, but no call. My son finally called me this morning telling me his phone was off all night as was his wife's. You can bet I chewed his tail off for that one. I can't take too many more scares. I'm too old for this crap.

*Captain*, I saw your project on LJ and notice you got a "Top 3" award. Congratulations! I thought it was nice and even showed my wife your project. You said you "did crap job on it; only looks good from across the room". I thought it looked good to me, of course I saw it from 3,000 miles away too.

I'm gonna run guys, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Ok I need to change my weather report. After plowing the neighborhood it is more like 6" of heavy wet snow. Hard to plow as it sticks to the blade at slow speeds. Still lightly coming down still. At least it is not real cold and no wind.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

I woke up feeling lethargic and feeling not too good this morning…I took a sleep aid before bedtime last night, and didn't wake up all night….I slept like a corpse, and when I finally woke up, it was almost 10: 00….Been feeling poorly all morning…No energy, not hungry, and I may go back to bed pretty soon….I tell those drugs really takes it out of you…..Taking Hydrocodone, Flexisil (muscle relaxer), and Melatonin (sleep aid) really knocks you back a notch or two…. !! But….My back is not hurting too much, so I guess they are helping….I'm about a 5 on the scale this morning

It was 21 with a mostly clabbered sky, with the sun trying to peek through the clouds…..!! Winds @ 12 mph., and the humidity (at the time) was 82%.....It has warmed up now to 31, with 66% humidity (still feels like 21 out), and the high will be 37……! They are showing rain for tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes….The low in the morning will be 30…!!

Cpt. Klutz…..and pottz…..You guys are correct about pain, suffering, and related health issues…Seems like winter time does that to us….Either that or we're just getting older (family members too) and these problems are beginning to pop up…Hopefully all will be good by springtime….)…..I know I'd feel better if I could get off of these drugs….......lol…..

Don….Glad to hear your wife is getting along ok….Hope she continues to improve daily…..Talking about the Shrine circus….We have a circus that comes to town every year….I usually buy 4 tickets so the kids can go…Been doing this for years….$5.00 a ticket will get 4 children in to enjoy the circus….The one here usually kicks off in April, and I'm always happy to help…Like I said, I've been donating for years….!! The Shriners around my area usually try to work in conjuction with the Masonic lodge, since I belong to the Blue lodge…

Well guys, I think I'm going to head back to the rack…I'm getting woozy now, so I'll talk to y'all later….!!


----------



## MSquared

Yep, it's here. Was +5-10 deg.s -15 deg's with 30 mph winds earlier in the day. A balmy 13 deg.s -5 with the wind now. Hopefully winds will settle down soon.


----------



## MSquared

Forgot to mention it started out at 50 deg.s yesterday morning!! (Did, on another thread) Downhill since then … That's Long Island weather!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly sunny in WW today, 45ish to about 30 last night. WE had 1/8 in the gauge. Supposed to cloud up and rain for a couple days,

Yup, it is Mike. Really tough. She established the Home Health department at the local hospital. Started one of the first meals on wheels programs in the country because her nurses and she found many patients not having enough to eat and eating dog or cat food. Later she established the Rehab department. Today she is benefiting for what she pioneered.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. I couldn't sleep so here I am sending you guys a weather update. It's 18° under cloudy skies, humidity is 53% and winds are 12 MPH. We are under a winter storm warning starting at 9am and continuing until noon on Wednesday. 5 to 8" possible. This will be followed with the coldest temps of the season Thursday night.

My wine rack is finally in the home stretch. I've played around with some finishes and decided on Behlens cherry dye and shellac. The top may get Arm-R-Seal instead. Here is a progression shot the steps I used










From left:
1. Sanded to 180
2. Behlens cherry dye
3. Rubbed out with maroon scotchbrite
4. 2 coats of clear shellac rubbed out with 0000 SW and wax

Step 3 was done because I didn't like how blotchy it looked and this seemed to help.

WWBob - It sounds like your mom is an exceptional woman. I'm sure she will be well tended to during this next chapter of her life.

Captain - I forgot to mention congratulations on getting Top 3 for your TP holder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's already warmer than the high was yesterday. 30 now and headed for 42 today. Should be nice and sloppy with melting snow. Little rain coming later in the day. I don't like rain in the winter.

I did a little rearranging in the shop to accommodate a cabinet that holds all my knobs and hinges. Have to do some cleaning up from that. Then I will finish building this bed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and 19° this morning. Should warm up in the 30's later. Need to get out and clean up after the city plows did their thing last night. We ended up at about 8" of snow. Sounds like we will be getting another storm in a couple days.

I like that color you are using Mike. Looks nice.

Am hoping my new saw is here today. I am ready for it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Firewood* - Nice color progression. Try putting 1/2 lb cut of shellac under cherry dye to control the blotch. Can then get away with more dye color without blotching, which can put down a darker color if want, and not need as much sanding after dye.

Phoenix weather is returning to more normal winter conditions. 
Was 38F & 75% RH at sunrise this morning. Heading for high of 63F & 30% RH.
Night time lows are returning to just above freezing this week as we cool down.

Thanks for comments on TicTacToe project. Now that couple of SWMBO projects have been delivered, should be able to restart work on router cabinet and TS extension top project for shop. At least I can hope for it?
Only distraction this week is out-patient hospital visit Thursday for several unpleasant imaging procedures as follow up on my Pancreatitis attack last month. Damn doctor(s) decided they want pictures of inside to rule out nasty C word and maybe find what caused the attack. 
Don't know whats worse mentally, waiting on testing + results, or fear they might find cancer? Hate Hospitals. If you are type to pray, would appreciate a kind word sent upstairs. I am hoping it's something simple - like I swallowed a chunk of wood and it's stuck.  
Apologies in advance for adding to this threads list of health challenges…..Sucks getting old.

Stay safe, warm, and happy!


----------



## MSquared

Climbed out of the sub-zero's, 18 so far, to a high of 28 today. Mostly clear, sunny, no wind. That's a relieve from the frostbite weather we had! Looking at a high of 50 by Thursday… a 60 deg. fluctuation! Rain on the way.

*BB*-'Flexeril'? Haven't heard of it. I have Carpal Tunnel going on in both hands, as well as trigger finger, DR.'s never mentioned it. Trying to avoid surgery myself. I have night braces which alleviate symptoms. Acupuncture helped a lot too. Do tell…


----------



## pottz

good day to all its high 50's and sunny going up to about 65 today in socal,winds have seemed to have died in my area,stiil no rain on the horizion.
*capatin*-ill send that prayer your way,never like to hear that "c" word myself,runs big in my family,but if it is, finding out the sooner the better in getting it under control.
*msquared*-as a woodworker having carpel has got to be hell,had a friend that was an artist and got it from painting,she had the surgery and it worked quite well.
well peace and wishing good weather,and better health to all!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy all,

Short version, no snow, got cold like Bill said but not too cold, windy as the dickens. Estate sale on Saturday, didn't get the biscuit joiner I wanted,but got lots of other great stuff including a Kreg K4.

Sold an Amateur Radio transceiver, pulled the trigger on a new saw. Back ordered until June.








41 dungrees Frankenstein with rain over night.

Lots of projects on the home improvement side, not enough time to do it all.


----------



## MSquared

Pottz - Carpal certainly is frustrating. Good days and bad. Not terrible compared to some I've spoken with. I work my way around it. I am cautious. As I said, trying to avoid the surgery. I have heard recounts of good results, and bad. I'm skeptical.
The cold weather doesn't help. See?.... brought this back around to weather! 

P.S.; I'm a 'woodworker in training'! I'm here to absorb LJ'ers generosity of knowledge. I wonder how many here have similar experience with this. Please chime in. Thanks to all…


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Just another typical day here in the cactus patch, clear skies with temps in the mid to high 60°s ... There is a gentle breeze making the flag flutter. But there is no snow forecast and no hurricanes or earthquakes.

*MSquared* We are all 'Woodworkers in training' ... But some of us have been training a bit longer and we share what we have learned with those that are newer to the training cycle.
I have been woodworking since 1960 and still ask questions of folks in this circle … and get some really good answers.

*Mike in StL* Congrats on the new saw order, and I will be anticipating the stork's flight for the delivery with you.

Congrats to the *Capt'n* for geting in the top 3 with the TP holder … Just a great idea and well executed.

Well, Y'all do it safely and stay well.


----------



## bandit571

Almost too warm in the shop…mid 20s outside….trying to drift across the roads…roads SUCK.

Plugs are installed into the desk..









High tech tool to level them..









Dividers between the drawers are glued in..









Need to clean off the tablesaw, and start on 2 drawers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that gonna be a fine desk. Pretty wood.

I thought I had the bed done, but then I figured out I made the rails 1" too long. Better than too short.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Msquared. As Mike said, we are all in training. I learn new things all the time. LJ has been a great learning asset for me. I've made friends that have challenged me to do new things. I wouldn't be where I am today without LJ. There's lots of people here happy to help with whatever you ask, especially here on weather central.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good….always need a little extra room….for fingers that will be changing the sheets…


----------



## Bonka

+68º in Orange Park, Fl. Susan is slowly getting better but is a good ways off from getting back to normal. i bought her a riding lawn mower to brighten her outlook.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wet. gray day in WW, 52 do to about 45 tonight they say, 90% chance of .2" but I think we are getting a little extra.

Mike, she was, but there is a down side to that, Alzheimer's get to where they live in the past. The present and future are totally irrelevant. She refuses any help because she was always on top of things. One of the health care people told me the sharper you are when you are young, the worse the Alzheimer's is ;-((

CaptainKlutz, Congrats on the top 3! Try to forget the wait game and think positive.

Congrats on the saw Mike in SL. Did they give a reason for the 6 months back order? That seems a bit long for a common item.

Bill, Definitely better too long than too short ! ;-))


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Congrats on the saw Mike in SL. Did they give a reason for the 6 months back order? That seems a bit long for a common item.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Big sale now through the end of the month. 10% off.


----------



## BurlyBob

How's it going with you all. Looks like we might get a little snow tonight. Maybe up to an inch. It'll be pretty much melted off by 2pm tomorrow.

Mike that's quite a saw you scored.

If any of you have a Porter Cable Floor model drill press, I've got a question for you. I've been using a 3" Forstner drill bit to hog out a 4" deep hole in a Birch branch for pencil holders. First time ever today the nut which hold the front belt pulley came of and the belt came off. I'm wondering just how tight to cinch down that pulley nut. My Dad was one of those to tightened things so hard I'd need an impact driver to get them off and he did it by hand with no effort at all. The guy was just incredibly strong. I've come to believe nice and snugged down is just enough.


----------



## MSquared

GrumpyMike, Firefighter,--Thanks for the encouragement! I will keep on keepin' on. Right now, I wish my garage/ shop was insulated!! ... Working on it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Congrats on the saw Mike in SL. Did they give a reason for the 6 months back order? That seems a bit long for a common item.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Big sale now through the end of the month. 10% off.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Sounds like 5% would have been enough ;-)

BBob, Not sure about the pulley torque, but that reminds me of an apprentice I had. He brought in defective 3/8" lag bolts a few times. The heads kept twisting off. He was only using a 3/8" ratchet. I said let me try them. I went out where I had him working and I couldn't twist a head off any the lag bolts. I told him to just snug them up tight and if you twist the heads off any more I'll get you a 1/4" ratchet. I don't know if he twisted any more heads off, but if he did he didn't tell me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> First time ever today the nut which hold the front belt pulley came of and the belt came off. I m wondering just how tight to cinch down that pulley nut. My Dad was one of those to tightened things so hard I'd need an impact driver to get them off and he did it by hand with no effort at all.
> - BurlyBob


Guess I am like your dad? I call it Magilla Gorllia tight! I klutz nuts & bolts more often than I want to admit. Absolutely hate ungraded lag bolts into wood, ones I buy at BORG appear to made of butter, based on easy they twist off. :-0)

Drill Press:
One time I rebuilt a drill press spindle on generic Taiwan made floor model drill press; I had to use a 1000 lb capable 1/2" impact wrench to loosen the pulley nut from spindle. It was torqued on tight!

Based on what happened to you, suggest you may want to apply proper torque amount based on size/grade of threads and nut, and not some subjective tightness? 
I keep a machinist handbook in my tool box for this data; but there are many online references such as this random pull from Google:
http://www.repairengineering.com/bolt-torque-chart.html

You will note that 1" grade 5 bolt can have upto 250+ ftlbs of torque applied for strongest 25Ksi fastener loading? Even an ungraded 1" bolt should have 80-100 ftlbs torque applied. 
For reference, most car mfg recommend itty bitty ~1/2" car lug nuts get 80-100 ft lbs. :-0)

Pretty sure I torqued my drill press pulley nut to ~150+ ft lbs, using preset torque limit on impact wrench. 
Forget exact size, but was something in 30-34 mm range as I used large wheel bearing socket. Wasn't sure of quality of steel, so used the lower grade 2 torque value in table.

Hope this helps!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's freezing rain here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 35° and the expected high for today will be 43°. All the area schools are closed today due to slippery conditions on the roads.

*MSquared*, I've got to echo the others about learning woodworking skills. I've been woodworking for a long time and I used to think I was pretty good until I saw some of these guys projects. WOW, they are fantastic. So, when they offer constructive advise, I write it down and try to keep it in journal. I'm still learning and I still ask questions.

*FF Bill*, I made a bed once upon a time. I didn't see the problem I had until I had finished the bed and was putting it together. The bed rails just didn't fit right, so I measure them out to see what was wrong. Yup, you guessed it. One of the rails was 1" too long. BTW, your bed looks nice. Red Oak?

*St. Louis Mike*, Congrats on the new saw. I'd hate having to wait 6 months on a saw I already paid for. But, you got a new saw anyway.

*Festus*, I'm getting excited for your new saw and it isn't even mine.

Well, I'm heading out to the shop. I've got miles to go and a short time to get there. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 18°, humidity is 92% winds are 7 MPH. It's still snowing and we are still under a winter storm warning. We got about 6" so far with another 2-4" expected. Good shop weather.

Stay warm and safe everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was sprinkling and 33° this morning at the bus stop. I was really hoping that after moving the kids would be catching the bus a little later, no such luck. Still rolls up between 6:34 and 6:39 every morning. At least given our proximity to the school, they're off in the afternoon about 1/2 hour sooner.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Off to the VA hospital for a cat scan.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

44 degrees and raining….slick and sloppy out there….getting up the hill to leave my place is an adventure…

Drawers are done..









Getting close to the finish line..









Maybe…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 26° overcast day here. Small chance of showers they say.

Not much happening here today. Have a drawer to make for a customer then wait for the saw to be delivered. Said by 2:00 pm for sure today. We will see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 38 when I got up for work. Now it's 27 and windy. It's nasty out there. Not a good morning to have training cutting up cars with our new battery powered hydraulic tools. Then we were at a vehicle accident. That was really cold. By the way, I was very impressed with the new tools. We could totally destroy a car with one set of batteries in each of three tools. They're a little longer than our old tools, but no gasoline engines needed, no hoses needed and very quiet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, one side longer than the other was a possibility. It is all white oak.


----------



## pottz

got up to a chilly 45 this morning going up to upper 60's with plenty of sun.cant wait for this weekend supposed to get back to the mid to upper 70's.wishing all an early spring-peace guys.


----------



## Festus56

> It was 38 when I got up for work. Now it's 27 and windy. It's nasty out there. Not a good morning to have training cutting up cars with our new battery powered hydraulic tools. Then we were at a vehicle accident. That was really cold. By the way, I was very impressed with the new tools. We could totally destroy a car with one set of batteries in each of three tools. They're a little longer than our old tools, but no gasoline engines needed, no hoses needed and very quiet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That would be nice to have quiet tools Bill. Hope the batteries hold up to many charges. There is enough noise distractions at a vehicle accident already. And the hoses always seemed to get in the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the rep said the batteries should take at least 1500 charges. They recommended we do not leave them on the charger all the time. Said they should only lose 2% of charge per month. The battery itself keeps track of charges. There's lights that can give an estimate of number of times charged. Cutter and spreader standing up and ram sitting on shelf.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had almost an inch and a half of snow this morning. It's pretty much gone now. Darn it.

CaptK, that's way more complicated than I was thinking. I went out there this morning, gave that nut a good tweaking and called it good. Nothing to severe just a good healthy tug. I've seen guys like WWBob was talking about and I really try not to damage my tools by being stupid. I may be even a little over cautious. I just don't want to have to replace one due to my carelessness.

Bandit that is a really fine looking desk. A very nice colonial look about it.

Spent most of the day casting bullets. I forgot what a slow tedious process this was. Back after it tomorrow and probably all of next week as well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Our chance of showers is now up to 4" today. Glad it wasn't a sure deal, who knows how much we would get!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 16°, 79% RH with winds at 5 MPH. The snow is done and it actually cleared off a bit this afternoon. We probably ended up with about 8" of snow depending where your standing when you measure it. Now the cold will be settling in. It's going down to 7° by morning and Friday isn't supposed to get to 0. Brr.

I ordered some CN pre stain today. I wasn't happy with the finish on the wine rack top (I tested on the bottom side). It was just too blotchy for my liking.

Bandit - Nice looking desk so far.

Capt - I did try the shellac. I tried a couple different variations. One was too heavy and it picked up almost no color. The 2nd one I sanded back the shellac and got the color along with some blotching still. Cherry is finicky that way I'm told. I will be praying for good news from the doctor.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

47 / windy now ….climbs to 55 tomorrow-calmer w/rain along the way …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy day in WW, temp in mid 40s. 1 1/2" in the gauge.

Capt..K, We didn't have those buttery lag bolts in 1980 before China started counterfeiting everything, I'm sure they are easy to find today.

Bill, How many volts are the batteries on your jaws of life tools? Kind of reminds me of a wreck we had one night when I was a volunteer. It was on a curve that everybody liked to take too fast. A drunk girl ran off the road and bent here care up a little. She was conscious but too drunk to unlock the door. A couple of guys were trying to pry the driver's door open with a crowbar. There were 2 or 3 of of standing there. One of the guys decided to try the passenger door. It was unlocked ;-))

There was a guy that used to come to the shooting matches who locked himself out quite regularly. At least 
twice that I know of when they were trying to get the door open with a coat hanger, somebody tried a door on the other side. Problem solved ;-))

bandit571, that desk is looking pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. In the 20s now and going to about 32 today. That's the theme for the next week with flurries most days, but no real snow.

BobWW, the batteries are 25.2 volts, 5 amp hour. They will be coming out with a bigger battery soon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy and cool this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is below freezing at 27° and won't change any today. Tonight however, the temp begins it's slow decent to the low teens and even further this weekend ending up near zero for about a week. We got rain yesterday and last night and the damp roads froze over last night making driving treacherous for those that ventured out. The dirt roads are horrible.

*Dawson Bob*, I hope your scan didn't show any cats in it. Just Kidding. I hope everything turned out great.

*FF Bill*, I like that new equipment. They are purty in purple! How are you gonna schedule the charging of the batteries? You know every time you look at those batteries, they are gonna be on the charger. I remember when the WT's came out, they were in the charger's when they weren't in use. Soon the batteries were no good. Same thing with pagers. Battery equipment is good if they are charged correctly. Hey, I have a question for you. Where is Green County in relation to you? I watch "live PD" on the weekends and Green County S.D. is on there quite frequently.

Well, it looks like I've said enough for now. So, I'm backing outta here. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. Not a single cat was harmed during that procedure. They did, however, manage to irritate a pidgeon on the ledge outside.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Spent most of the morning cleaning up the neighborhood after the chance of snow that ended up at another 5" on top of the 8" we already had. At least we have sunshine today and almost up to 20° now.

Finally got my saw today. Freight was delayed a couple days because of the weather. At least it is in my shop now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the batteries are not really a concern, as they are "smart" batteries. They will not even take a charge unless they are below a certain level. We will be working on a plan to keep the spare batteries in a case of some kind. Ever since they got rid of Nicad batteries batteries have become much less of a concern. I remember the old HT600 radios we had. Those were terrible as far as the batteries went. Even the HT1000 were troublesome.

Green County MO is Springfield MO, just north of Branson. That would be southwest of me.


----------



## MSquared

Yes, it warmed up to the higher 50's today …so did the wind!!... 40-50 mph with the gusts. The 'rain' predicted should have said 'monsoons'! 2" with the downpours and flooding everywhere…It was crazy! I could have sworn they said 'breezy and rainy'. Geez!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 19° with 78% RH and winds of 18 MPH and snowing. The wind makes it feel like -3° which will feel somewhat tropical compared to what's to come. We are under a wind chill advisory until noon tomorrow. The actual temp is expected to drop to -10 tonight giving us RealFeel® temp of -30. Another good day to stay in the house tomorrow.

Mark - You are going to love that saw.

DBob - I hope all is well and that nothing serious is found in the scanner.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike. Apparently nothing serious was found in the scanner. They haven't told me what the scanner found in me. Hopefully, nothing serious.

Thanks for asking, Mike.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 24° today. Maybe 38° tomorrow they say.

Mike I already like the saw and it is not all together yet. Had to wait for help to stand it up on the mobile base. Have the extensions on now. Hope to finish assembly tomorrow. Going to take more space with the longer rails.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warmed up a bit overnight. Is now 28° with a breeze. Should get up to the upper 30's later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and out this morning. The temp is 11° and the high will be 14°. It's so cold the snow is squeaking. I don't like it at all. Unfortunately, I don't have a choice. Tonight it's supposed to get down to -8°. I guess I'm having a fire in the fireplace tonight.

*Mark*, That sure is a pretty saw. I'll bet you're anxious to get it running.

*FF Bill*, I had those very same old radios. Then they switched us to the 800 MHz and we got new ones. Now our county is paging out on 800 MHz and no one likes it. The pagers look to be about the same size as the WT's.

*Dawson Bob*, I'm glad they haven't found anything on your scan. Keep ur fingers crossed.

It must be really cold in Alaska. *Alaska guy* can't get his computer up and running in this cold. LOL

*Rick*, even though you're not talking, we are still thinking of you. Get well brother.

It's time to get out of here. Gotta take the wife shopping today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley is clear and cold, 34F, 78% RH at sunrise. Cold enough we got frost on cars again this morning. Got a surprise when I found black ice on shaded quiet streets leaving the neighborhood. Not something we get every often. 
Heading for 71F per forecast. 
Cold morning makes me think napping till sun warms up a little is a good idea. 

Survived my hospital image festival yesterday. Would not tell me anything. Have to wait for expert's report(s) to filter down to me via doctor. Waiting stinks. Still trying to get adjusted from anesthetic and chemicals pumping thru system, plus lack of food for ~20 hours. 
Definitely, nap time.

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was 8 out the door this morning. Should have plugged my truck in last night, but it still starts without a problem. Ive started it at -17 without plugging it in.

Don, I figured you'd recognize those Motorola radios. We are on 800MHz as well, but they simulcast the dispatch on 800 and Vhf so our old Minitor pagers still work for that. Its kind of nice that way.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's after 9am and still reading -9°. The humidity is 70% and winds are at 9 MPH making it feel like -21°. Even though it's sunny, I think I'll stay inside.

I came down with a cold yesterday so moving sort of slothy (is that a word?) this morning. Maybe a hot shower will help.

Capt K - the waiting is always the tough part. I'm still praying for good results.

Mark - I have the 36" model. My shop wasn't and still isn't big enough for the 52".

Stay warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I milled this red oak burl today. It's my first burl that I've milled and it's awesome.


----------



## bandit571

15 and windy….anything below 50 degrees should be banned…
Desk is done, awaiting delivery…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill That is an amazing piece of wood. What are you going to do with it?

Bandit that desk turned out perfect.

Today started out quite foggy, cleared up and was crazy warm for January.


----------



## MSquared

Sliding down the to the low 20's Overnight/Clear

Bandit: I'm with 'ya on the 50 deg. and above limit! P.S.; Desk came out gorgeous! Table for two, please!


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill. Wow! A piece of burl like that could keep a man awake at night thinking of possibilities. Nice.

Bandit. That is a mighty fine looking desk. Mighty fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have quite a bit of the burl wood. The burl was about 32" across on an 18" red oak that we cut down. It had died this summer unfortunately or we wouldn't have cut it down. I'm going to dry it and then see what to do frommthere. There will be half a dozen slabs 18" wide with burl wood in the middle too. Cutting them at 6/4. I'm sure I will try to sell some,of it.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We have some 3 dog night's coming up starting tonight. . It's down to -9° on it's way to -13° by morning. Wind chills are in the -20's. No snow until Sunday where they are predicting 8 to 12". Then even colder temps. 
Winter has arrived.

Bill - I don't recall ever saying this before, but damn, you've got some nice wood there. I can't wait to see what you find hidden in there.

Bandit - the desk turned out great. Very nice job. I'm sure your granddaughter will love it.

Stay safe and warm (especially warm) everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mike…..I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, about 50 going down to about 35 tonight, wuz and is supposed to be sunny and partly cloudy for a week or so, ;-))

Went to the range to practiced offhand a little today. Just shooting 22 and a 2 pistol a little bit. Arthritis in my paw didn't like that! ;-(

Bill, I keep wondering when on of those heavy duty tools will have 40 or 50 volt batteries. I suppose there are practical limits to how many cells they can squeeze into a portable unit. Nice burl you found in there.

Nice saw Mark. No more worries about your fingers, eh? Worth the extra couple days wait I suppose. Fed Ex was suppose to be here with a small delivery yesterday. When they missed it I checked and it was in Rock Springs, WY. Only made it to Utah today. They probably should be using a sled instead of a semi ;-) I'm wondering what the automated drivers will do about snow, ice and chaining up when they get them ;-))

I'm rooting for all you guys and your scans. I was in for a polking, scanning and gouging about a week ago. They didn't find anything new. I'm not pregnant so I suppose I'll have to lose a little weight a different way.

BBob, that is what I'm hearing form La Grande too, snows about 6" and rains and melts before they can get it shoveled.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I saw a video clip of snow plows in Wisconsin running down the freeway 6 abeast. I'll bet they pulled those boyz out of the wheat fields since they practice that in the summertime with their Gleaners ;-)


----------



## Bonka

+41°, RH 77% and calm. 
Susan is getting much better except she contacted Strep throat and is now on an antibiotic. 
I was cleaning out a nook in the shop and giving away or tossing out things I have never used and wondered why I even had them. I found $280.00. I must have stashed that over 35 years ago before I go sober. I'm going to use it to buy parts for my daughter's car.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummm, colder than a Siberian Bat's ass outside….whatever happened to that Global Warming?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. We dropped to -18°. And we are not the coldest in the area. We are under a winter weather advisory for snow coming in on Sunday.

I'm still waiting for the blotch control I ordered from Charles Neil. If it comes today it might just be an anti-blotchcicle.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 15 and windy….anything below 50 degrees should be banned…
> - bandit571


I agree, that's why I moved from OH to SC among other reasons. I hit the road early this morning to run some errands and the car said 22° after I got in from scraping frost off the windshield, that's not something I like to see down here but it's almost 11:00 and already 40°, headed to 50° for a high today so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 36° now and a bit windy. Making the snow settle a bit today. Should get to the low 40's later.

Have the saw all together and working. Even did the nickle test and got a video of it. It is sweet but about 20" longer than my old setup that is in the background. Now need to get the router table figured out. Probably going to do some kind of under table cabinet also. Need to clean out all the cardboard and pallets so I can move around in the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another cold frigid morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp at wake-up was +6 but with the wind chill factored in, it was more like 0. Yippee! And like* WI Mike's* report, it's gonna get colder this week beginning with a snow storm coming in on Monday. Supposed to get between 6 to 12" of snow and the temps are supposed to dip to -15 this week. Pray the pipes don't freeze.

I have to tell you guys a cute little story. My 20 y/o Step Grandson came over last night and I took him out in my shop to show him around. He was amazed at all the different tools I had. I had to show him how each plane worked. After showing him those things, I showed him the modern stuff like planner, Jointer, Table saw, Mortiser, etc. He was even more amazed. He had never seen that stuff work before he saw mine. And I always thought he knew what those things were and what they did. What ever happened to the old fashioned Shop class in schools?

*Bandit*, the desk turned out great. I've been following your blog concerning the desk. It was fascinating. BTW, if your grand daughter don't like it, pass it along to me.

I hope* Rick* is doing okay. We haven't heard a peep outta him in days. *FF Bill*, I think it's time you call him to make sure he's okay.

Hey *Mark*, I just saw your new table saw. Nice. That saw turned out nice. Are you gonna turn your other table saw around to face your new one?

Alright gang, I'm heading out to the shop for a bit so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 bright, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's pretty windy, too, like a Santa Ana wind event.

Mark. That saw is pretty enough to put in the living room to brag about.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's all the way up to 5°. Just laying low today as I fight this cold. It's not the worst cold ever, but just enough achiness to not want to do much.

Mark - Nice looking setup. If you do decide on putting it in the living room, make sure everyone uses a coaster. Mine passed the nickle test too. Sure was nice to see that compared to the old Cman it replaced.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

It's a little after 1 PM and the temperature is 79, and still climbing. Fairly warm for January.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's all the way up to 49 now and sunny!


----------



## Bonka

+59° @ the moment. I took my, new to me, riding lawn mower around and did the front yard. It'll be a big difference for me when the Fl heat hits about the middle of May.


----------



## dawsonbob

Looks like we have passed the hottest temperature for today. It's back down to 77 now.

Bill. I hate to say it, but our overnight low won't get down to your high.

It'll be cooling off starting tomorrow. The high is supposed to be around 72 tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, 47 going down to 38 tonight, nice and sunny with winds gusting up to 2 mph.

Mark, that is impressive saw. Do you sleep with it?

bandit571, Actually that is the result of global warming. Arctic is warmer and the cold air mass that used to be a barrier that bounced the gulf stream back down carrying warmer air is gone ;-( The warm keeps on going and the cold comes down into the midwest, brrrrrrr…..... A friend who is a retired Canadian forester was involved in lots of research. He was on the team that developed the Canadian Fire Smart program that is the basis for our NFPA Fire Wise codes which addresses urban interface fire risk. Part of his research included the Pine Beetle. Just a couple degrees warmer on average shortened its life cycle from 2 years to one year. That gives us 4 times as many Pine Beetles to help us making sawdust out of pine trees.

I used to wonder why we never had a big crown fire burning in the suburban forest here. Dave told me the conditions for it to happen were the humidity had to be equal to the temp in celsius or lower for it to happen. The temp and humidity never used to get close to that criteria, but with our temps going into the 90s, I'm seeing those conditions occasionally. ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still 43° here. A light breeze all day really took care of a lot of our snow. Should be about the same tomorrow.

Good to hear most are getting feeling better. I too wonder how Rick is doing.

Thanks for the comments guys. I really like the saw too. I already have a problem keeping dust and fingerprints off the top. Sure hate to be the first person to set a drink on it. lol

Don I wish I had room to keep the other saw too. Sadly I will have to find it a new home. If someone does not want the complete unit I will use the router table top in my new one and re-purpose the rolling base for something else.

DBob and Bob in WW I would if I could get it in the house but no doors big enough. Wife didn't like my idea of having my new bike in the house for Christmas a few years ago so pretty sure the saw is not allowed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will check on Rick tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bandit, we got the global warming here. It got up to 46 this afternoon. Suppose to be another warm one tomorrow. Wont be any rain or snow for at least a week.


----------



## Festus56

> Hey Bandit, we got the global warming here. It got up to 46 this afternoon. Suppose to be another warm one tomorrow. Wont be any rain or snow for at least a week.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sounds like our weather report also BBob


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all compare to yesterday, it's a balmy -9° with sunny skies, 84% RH and light winds at 5 MPH. We are under a winter storm warning starting this evening through tomorrow evening. The latest forecast is holding at 9 to 12" for our area.

Still no tracking update from USPS on my blotchy control. Did I mention that USPS sucks when it come to tracking updates?

Well, stay warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside,, still in the teens….2" of fresh white crap….roads suck…

Cleaned the shop up, yesterday…









And…even found a bench underneath all the toys…not sure how long things will stay this way..


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, It's 51° out here in the cactus patch with overcast skies and a gentle breeze making the flag flutter.

*Marl* I see your new saw, and congrats are in order … however I see that you have made the classic error of most woodworkers and plugged your beautiful new saw into an extension cord … Shame on you.
I hope that it is a temporary situation as there is a voltage loss in extension cords because the wire gauge in most of them is inadequate to carry the load. 16 or 18 Gauge is a no no in the shop. You need 12 gauge or better and a short run with them.
I know that an old salt like you knows this, but we have allot of learning woodworkers out there and this is for their benifit.

*Bandit* Outstanding job on that desk … A gold star for sure.

Be safe in what you do and please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Looks like we may have some light rain next weekend for the super bowl.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Is 47° and windy today. Maybe get some rain later. Sure is getting rid of our snow and ice.

Yes you are correct Mike. Will need to re-arrange the shop to reach the only 220v outlet I have. In the meantime will use the cord. SawStop recommends 14ga. up to 50". My cord is 12ga. and about 15" so it should work for now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did hear from Rick. He said he's pulled some muscles, probably trying to accommodate his back. He's on a bunch of meds and not feeling up to LJ. He said he will get on soon.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's -6° as we await the impending snow. Radar shows it just west of Madison, so shouldn't be too long. Now they've changed the forecast to 7 to 14".

Ah, Wisconsin. Come for the cheese…
...Stay because your car won't start

Bandit - Nice bench. It looks like it has some stories to tell

Rick - I know your not on line much these days, but I hope you get better soon

Stay warm and safe everyone. And tighten those boot laces to keep the snow out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that about WI. That was good for a laugh.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a partially wunnerful day in WW, solid overcast, @900 ft, no rain, temp stuck at 39° all day, no 50° F, dropping to 34 tonight, only a 5 ° spread ! ;-) Roads bare and damp. Rose and azalea lost their last buds about Christmas and haven't returned yet ;-(

Gosh DBob, years without a drop and now regular rain, The dances really worked ;-)

Rick, Get well soon!

Mike, the thing I hate about UPS is they leave things on the far side of the garage by the road! A friend who has an FFL does a lot of transfers for internet gun sales. One day I stopped by and there was 4 small boxes by the door with handguns in them. He said he must not have heard the bell. As often as they don't ring it here when they make it past the garage, I doubt if they even rang it. Years ago I sent a rifle to the manufacturer for repair. He sent it back adult signature required. They left it standing by the door. Last year we had another adult signature required on a valuable item. He was on camera scribbling something on his delivery record as he walked away. He just dropped it and ran. I went online to look at the delivery record. It had some kind of mark, but it didn't look like anything I would ever write. I give them a minus 5 stars only because star ratings only go to 5 ;-) Did I mention I have UPS?

Here is a real corker. Something I ordered, I don't recall what, but it wasn't very big. They would not except a PO Box as a delivery address. I used the physical address. UPS handed it off to the Post Office for final delivery. Since it was small enough to fit in the box by the road, they left it there. I beat the thieves to it that day ;-)) What stirred me up about UPS and thieves ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Typical MO winter day today. It's 48° now, but will be 30 by 3 pm. A little rain this morn as the temp drops, but that will be done before it gets really cold.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning All, It's blowing snow and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The snow has finally arrived from Wisconsin and is making it's way across Michigan. At first forecast, we were only supposed to get up to 4" then 5" now it's up to 12". Holy Crap Bat Man! Anyway, the wind is coming in from the ENE at 17 mph which is a bad thing as any winds from the east picks up lake effect snow off of Lake Huron as well as the snow from the storm. Could prove to be fun traveling. Temp when I went to bed last night was 0° and at wake up it was +10°.

*FF Bill*, thanks for giving us an update on Rick. I was beginning to worry about him.

Well, I don't have a lot to add today. So, I'm off to the wood shed to get things done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## pottz

good morning jocks we had a beautiful weekend with temps in the mid to upper 70's but thats about to change with rain coming on thursday,sat-sunday and cool.oh well it is winter even for socal.

*ww-bob* i hear ya about the ups deliveries they seldom ring the bell,takes to much time i guess.the worst are the fedex guys they never bother to ring.luckily the wifes always home and keeps an eye out to beat the thieves.

wishing good weather to all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got a decent night's sleep. Sure wish I could figure out how to sleep 6-8 hours straight.

Looks like a brisk sun shiny day outside. Might get into the 40's.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 20° now and may get close to 30° later. Was a chance of rain yesterday but that did not happen. Just going to be cool for a couple days then warm up again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, suppose to be warmer than yesterday in the low 50s, roads will be bare and dry, but travel will be nearly impossible due to the normal Seattle congestion thanks to the 80,000 Amazon employees who live in the burbs. You who have a little winter inconvenience are lucky, it is only temporary ;-)

BBob, try playing a little relaxing music when you go to bed. Something like this: 



 Another thing is find something worth watching on TV, plop down in the easy chair, and I'm out like a light!

potz, Here Fed Ex actually rings the bell and gets a signature when they are supposed to. Maybe it is just one responsible driver in the company? ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We're expecting rain Thursday through Monday, and it looks like we might get a fair amount. I imagine that Pottz will get more than we will, but whatever we get will be welcome.

WWBob. I think I hurt myself with wild gyrations doing that dance, but it was worth it. Just hope I can remember how to do it for next time.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Had a meeting to go to this morning….signing all the paperwork to settle Mom's estate…..somehow, I just feel ..drained. Will have another meeting in a few weeks, to finalize things.

Weather outside is cold and windy….with a -5 for a high on Wednesday,,,didn't know I had moved to Siberia…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Another horrible day in Phoenix east valley: 
@4pm it's 77F in garage shop and 75F in shade outside, with 22% RH. 
Weather.com says it's only 70 in my zip code? Could both of my thermometers be broken? Must be concrete jungle here called a subdivision.
Forecast high was 69 if you believe the national bozo's paid to guess weather. :-0)

Life is cruel.
Attended a funeral for co-worker this morning. She was kind soul, and heartbeat of front office at the small family business we both work. She was at work last Tuesday perfectly normal, goes home early feeling tired. Gone by 5am next morning. Seems a blood cot in the leg, drifted north to lungs and had embolism. Likely created by removable leg cast worn while recovering from ankle surgery back in mid-December. Depressing how human body breaks down as we get older.  
Put the depressing morning to good use, did a supply run at Wally world, and take a nap. 
But afraid I slept too long, now working in shop is going to be hot & sweaty. Think I will wait till tomorrow.

Stay healthy, happy, 
and for those in arctic blast zone - stay inside where is it warm, and dry.  
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's sad Captain. Sorry to hear.

At 0600 it was 45°. Now it is 25. The high on Wednesday is supposed to be about 5.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The snow is finally over.










The temp rose into the 20's last night and this morning with the snow, but is back down to 5°. With winds at 15 MPH it feels like -16°. But the real cold is yet to come. Stay tuned.

I found out where my CN blotchy control is. A truck flipped over on the their road preventing USPS pickiup last Friday.

Capt. If you keep giving that kind of weather report, I'll ask Rick to have you banned until spring! (Can you tell I'm jealous?)

Stay warm and safe everyone


----------



## Bonka

+33°. 99% RH & calm. There is frost everywhere. I have three pink grape fruit left on our dying tree. I plan to take it down soon and plant another. The borers get them after about 10 years.


----------



## bandit571

Windy, overcast, 11 above zero….Good day to just stay home..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ugly morning here in desert today: 49F, 70% RH, Heavy dark grey cloud cover to start day, sunrise was non-existent. If I lived in northern climate, would be expecting snow to be falling? Over night low was 46F, forecast high's this week are lower 70's. Starting to see some holes opening up in sky now, but still expecting mostly cloudy day. So nothing to be jealous about here. 
Have to do some real work today, so no shop time planned.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe; regardless of how your day unfolds!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the wind is blowing snow all over the place and the temp is starting to drop here in Mid-Michigan. The news reported that we got 6 1/2" of snow yesterday, more the further you go north. At my old home in Hale, they got almost a foot of snow. Glad I moved south, just not far enough south though. The temp is 14° heading to 16° for the day's high. Tonight the temps begin to tumble further to -7°. I've got lots of wood piled up for the fireplace during this cold snap.

*Burly Bob*, When I need to catch some z's, I usually watch golf on TV. I love to play and watch golf but watching it makes me sleepy. I get my best naps then. I hope you get some rest friend.

*Captain*, I'm sure sorry about your co-worker. That's a tough one. The older we get, the scarier it gets.

*WW Bob*, yea I hear ya on the deliveries problem. They never ring the doorbell around here. They just drop it off at the door and escape. I usually find packages at our front door the next day. It would be nice to at least knock on the door to let us know they are dropping off a package.

Well, I guess the shop is almost warm enough to get working out there so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Used to go up that way, during the summer, and ONCE during March….place called Grayling…..was even paid $53 a day to go there…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW again. Warming to 53 up from 31. Wind is 0 with gusts to 1. Roads are still bare and dry. I hope travel will not be impeded like yesterday. I-5 northbound south of Skidadle was down to one lane due to a multi-car pile up started by a guy in a stolen vehicle. Only a quick glance on the news, but there was what looked to be a motor home crossways. Up north in Everett, a vehicle was doing 100 mph on a city street. Fortunately it hit a tree and telephone pole before doing too much damage to the citizens. A toddler was killed. A woman was pulled from the wreckage. She and 2 men are in the hospital. It is unclear if any of them were pedestrians.

I intend to endeavor to set new limits on procrastination this week. Wish me luck ;-)

BTW, surprise, surprise; Fed Ex stopped by and got a signature yesterday.


----------



## pottz

*wwbill*-sounds like some up in washington drive worse than the air heads down here in socal,and it gets pretty scary sometimes.i havn't signed a fedex delivery in years,or even seen a driver face to face.our long time ups guy told us that they are instructed to not ring the door because it wastes too much time.he does anyway.

well a sunny day today,should get up to upper 60's partly cloudy with rain coming in thursday.wishing good weather to all,especially you guys up in the dakotas and minnesota,i hear temps as low as -30 tomorrow-BRRRR!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The rain we have coming Thursday looks like 1/2 to 1 inch. Flood warnings are out.

Klutz. My condolences on the loss of your coworker. As already noted, the older we get, the more people we lose.

WWBob. Don't rush into trying to beat my procrastination record. It takes extensive training..
When you get around to it.

Stay safe, dry and warm


----------



## Grumpymike

Well Howdy folks,

It was 49° when I rolled out of the sack and now at mid day, while I'm eating my lunch, it's 68° and trying to squeeze on a 70° later today … I think I can … I think I can …
And all of this under cloudy skies and barely enough breeze to flutter the flag.

WWBob I will try to send encouragement to your endeavors to rid the procrastination … A huge undertaking in itself and deserves allot of thought and planning.

I spent most of the day yesterday on my tractor doing weed abatement … fun for a while then like most jobs it got boring … and it's amazing how a wheeled tractor can beat you up.

Not much shop time the last couple of days, but the test of today is in the shop … Cleaning.

Y'll be safe in what you do, just put an ounce of extra thought in to it … And please be well


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It was 17° early this morning. Now up to 30° on my thermometer on my shop. Bright sunshine and calm. Just a hundred miles east they are still at or below 0°. We will be cool tonight but up to the mid 30's tomorrow and the 40's on Thursday they say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 20° now and going down to -3 tonight. High tomorrow will be about 9. There's a little snow falling down right now. Won't amount to much, but could be slick spot on the road. Hope not, as I'm at work.


----------



## MSquared

Eh! Just 'Snotty' and chilly in these parts…. rain/snow mix overnight … into the 20's for the night time low…40's for a bit tomorrow then, back into the 20's … Snowblower awaiting a carburetor replacement … Of course!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's -9° with 49% RH and winds at 23 MPH giving a wind chill of -43°. The temperature by coffee time will be -23° with wind chill of -54°. Step outside and be colder than a well diggers ass in no time flat. I have no plans to go no where for the next couple days. They say br Sunday we could be in the 40's. Welcome to Wisconsin.

Stay safe everyone. Keep your babushkas tied tight.


----------



## BurlyBob

seems like I'm burning the late night oil. How the heck is Rick doing. we haven't heard a peep from him. May be all need to send him some get well cards in the mail. That's what I'm doing in the am. Just might be the thing to perk him up, if only for a small bit.

I sure wish I could get some of the snow you folks in the mid west are enjoying. Honest to God, I'd love 2" - 4" every night for the next month +!!!. I'm thinking Festus would as well. I really worry about the fire season tis next year. If we don't get more snow it could be very bad come late July thru Sept. that's when we deal with dry lighting storms.

So I ordered a Jessem hold down system today. It looks like a very nice addition to my table saw. Give me a few months and I'll give you all 
I think I have maybe 2-3 more weeks of bullet casting to look forward to. What a a freaking time consuming, tedious process! After that I get to spend hours sizing, lubing and loading every slug. Is it ever going to end? I've acquired around 300-400lbs of lead on my own and now I have a friend who is going to give me another 500lbs. Is it ever going to end? Guess I'm a glutton for punishment.

Here's hoping you all have a great day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

WOW Mike, now that's some cold! Even when I lived outside of Cleveland we very rarely saw those kind of temperatures, it cold enough there now that school has been cancelled for yesterday and today. +23° is still too cold for me but at least up there the salt slows down devaluing vehicles when it get super cold. It was exactly 23° at the bus stop this morning but we'll see mid-40's later today and it's looking like mid-60's early next week, just how I like my February.

Bob, too much lead sounds like a good problem, it sure beats going out and having to buy ammo that someone else (likely overseas) has cast and loaded. Do you cast your own shot too?


----------



## Firewood

Woke up with another headache this morning. Checked the temp and it's at -24° and wind chill is -59°. Even colder than they thought it would get.

BBob - I'd gladly give you some of this weather if I could. I'm starting to get cabin fever.

Rick - I hope your doing ok buddy. We're all rooting for you.

For all those in these frigid temps, please take care if you have to go out.


----------



## Bonka

+35°, RH 73% wind @ 5 MPH.
BB; My Dad did custom gun smithing and reloading. I was 10 yo and ended up doing the "custom'' reloading. It was done with a scale for the powder. To resize and push out the primers a hand device similar to pliers was used and the primers were placed with the same tool. The lead tin mixture was heated up with a blow torch in a pot made by Dad. It had a zerk fitting on the bottom with a lever to pour the lead into the bullet mold. This too was a hand held device and two bullets at a time could be done. The hot bullets were dumped into a enameled basin that was once used as my baby bath tub to cool. Then the bullets had black greasy stuff applied to the three groves in the bullets and brass caps put on the ends. Then it was weigh the powder and pour it into the shell casing and seat the bullet with the hand held device. That is basically how it was done. My Dad was present at all times to keep an eye on me. Later my Dad got a press and a powder measure that made things faster. Come hunting season it was a god send as everyone wanted ammo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

-2 here. May get a bit colder before it gets up to a high of 8. A shot of snow coming this afternoon.
For anyone who didn't see, I heard from Rick that he is having some very sore muscles and taking a bunch of pain killers.


----------



## Firewood

Since this is for weather reports, we dropped to -26° / -61° WC since my last report.

Brrrr…....


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather is more of same today. Over cast, low 45F, up to 51F already, 60%RH. Expecting high of 74F. One forecast says 10% chance of rain tonight, another shows 0%. Who knows, maybe snow?
It is warmer here today, than yesterday. Yeah, go ahead, be jealous. 

More real work today, zero shop time. Though I did find time last night to take pictures, and this morning to finish up blog post on how to make Rotocator. 



> Since this is for weather reports, we dropped to -26° / -61° WC since my last report.
> Brrrr…....
> - Firewood


Ouch! 
I remember my worst exposure to cold like that back in 90's during an arctic blast. 
My employer asked me to shuttle a test vehicle from Indiana to Fargo, ND winter proving grounds, and bring back a different vehicle. Had to work at offsite factory in WI for a week on way home. Was record cold at time -30F in WI, colder in Fargo. Vehicle heating system never reached normal operating temperature, even with blocked radiator. 
All I remember is your body ceases to function at those temps. 
Despite loving cold weather since I was born; dressed properly as seasoned winter camping/hunting/skiing person; a few minutes outside trying walk down the street and muscles ache, lock up and refused to work. Beer bottle also had 1/4"of ice on inside by time we got to the next bar. :-0) HaHa 
I miss that cold weather….. 

Really mean and dangerous weather if you are not careful, and your vehicle is not prepared for use in cold.
Please be safe!


----------



## bandit571

-9, 35mph winds, 60% RH…..even the trees are shivering

Hope Mad River Mountain Ski Resort is happy….I'm not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was in northern Minnesota one year in the 90's and I found out my ford ranger had a stuck one n thermostat. The temperature when I left to go home was -30. I drove for an hour and the temp in the cab had only gone up a few degrees. First I stopped on the side of the road to put on more clothes. I called my dad from the bag phone and he told me to strap something over the grill. So I bungee corded my floor mat to the grill. After about 20 minutes it started to warm up. I drove all the way home with the mat on my grill. Day after I got home I replaced the thermostat. That was my scariest cold weather incident.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's darn cold her in Mid-Michigan. The overnight low was -6° and with the windchill, it was in the high -20's. Currently it is -4° with the wind out of the WSW at 16 mph. That makes the windchill at -25°. The faucets ran all night long to keep from freezing up. I ventured out yesterday while my neighbor cleaned out my driveway. About froze my cheeks off my face. This is just too cold for this crap and it;s gonna get worse. They are predicting lower temps tonight at -12 with higher wind rates. I'd hate to fight a fire in this stuff. They are telling us that this weekend it's gonna get up to +40°.

*FF Bill* When I first came on the department, we used to have an old 1953 pumper with no heater. The only heat they had set up for this truck was a Butane torch hooked to the metal dashboard of the truck with the nozzle pointing upwards towards the windshield. It worked a little when we had time to light it going to a fire. I hated riding the beaver tail in the winter going to a fire. I'm sure your dad would remember those days.

*Bandit*, I've been to Grayling many times in my life. I went a couple of times when I spent some time in the reserves after regular army. I'm sure you and I walked the same ground. I was in Grayling this past summer.

*MSquared*, You're gonna be getting this cold weather pretty soon. Just wait for it.

Well, It's time to get outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Is warm here again. 22° and headed for the upper 30's later. Mostly sunshine and calm also. Will be in the 40's tomorrow.

You are correct BBob. Without some snow we are going to have another bad fire season.

Kind of lazy this morning. Finally got to go to a Bob Seger concert I bought tickets for a year and a half ago. Was the wife's birthday present in 2017 but the tour was cancelled for his back surgery. Was way late getting home.

Now back to the shop. Have a couple cribbage coffee tables to work on. These are solid oak, wider and taller than my normal so have to design as I go again.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy, form the cactus patch … 
When I rolled out of the sack it was 57° and the sun wasn't even up yet … Now it's 10:30 and as I stop for coffee it is 62° under cloudy skies with no snow or rain in the forecast. A limp flutter to the flag.

Man 'o' man are the folks in the east getting hit with a arctic blast. Record lows and I heard on the news this morning that it was -30° in Chicago … Is Global Warming over?? are we in for another ice age?? 
I just hope and pray that all of our LJ pals are warm and dry.

Back to what I was doin' a bit ago …

Be safe, be warm, and be well.


----------



## MSquared

*AF*: You are correct sir! in the low 20's now, breezy and clear … an Arctic Blast is on the way during the afternoon … Snow Squalls, White-Out conditions with 50 mph winds …Going into the -20's this evening and tomorrow. A 'present' from the Midwest and Great Lakes regions! Much obliged! Hope you are all faring well West of here.


----------



## bandit571

I may have a Brass Monkey ticked off at me…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Looks like -15° is the best we are going to do today. Milwaukee got a bit warmer at -10°. Tonight will be another bone chiller. Going back down to -26°.

Stay bundled up everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, high, light overcast about 15,000 feet, Supposed to make 52 before it heads back down to 31 tonight.

I thought the midwest and east had cold weather every winter. Guess not. When I was a kid in southern Idaho we had sub zero temps quite often. We were out milking and feeding early morning and late evening ;-( One year it did not get up to 0 for a month ;-( After getting our chores done we walked 3/8 mile to catch the school bus. The bus went right past most kid's door so they waited inside until the bus stopped. The bus waited for all of them to run out. That made it 1/2 hour late getting to our stop. It wouldn't wait for us to come 3/8 mile if we waited until it stopped to start out ;-) Good thing we had never heard about wind chill! What you don't know won't hurt you if you are young enough.

BBob, you don't have to cast all that lead at once. It will keep.

Jerry, good thing your dad had you to load all that ammo without a press or powder measure ;-)


----------



## MSquared

The 'Arctic Blast'/ 'Polar Vortex' is here … Seriously folks, stay safe out there! -25 here with the major wind gusts. The Bay is frozen. We know a lot of people have it worse. Stay put and hunker down if you can … Soup weather, Biscuits and white gravy (ooooh!), Stews, Bake some bread … And, ... put another log on the fire!


----------



## BurlyBob

Man o Man are you guys back getting hammered or what. I sure feel for all of you. Having lived thru some pretty darn cold winters I know what your going thru. There was one night I was working the graveyard shift when my rookie stopped a DUI and he was a big mean guy. We spent over half an hour talking him into the patrol car. There was no way I wanted us to wrestle him down. Somebody would have gotten hurt. When we drove by the bank on the way to jail the time/temp sign read -39. Coldest I've ever seen it here.

WWBob about all that lead and bullet casting. I'm just trying get a stock ready for reloading. I'm taking a break tomorrow. Got a tree service coming to trim out some large branches at the other house that are dangerously close to the neighbors house. It's a hybrid poplar. I'm hoping there's no rot in it, as we don't want to cut it down yet.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's still bone chilling cold here in Mid-Michigan. However, warm air is on the horizon. The temp this morning at wake up was -12° and that is just the air temp. With the wind chill factored in, it's -30. It might warm up to +4 today. Too darn cold for me. To make things worse, we had an accident here in Michigan concerning our natural gas company. Just south of here there was a compressor fire at the Natural Gas Compressor station. So, we are asked to cut our gas usage so that we don't run out of Gas. The big GM plants have shut down to help conserve on Natural Gas as well as many large companies around this region. Hopefully we will have enough gas to survive the weekend. It's scary!

*WW Bob*, to answer your comment, we do get cold here in the winter, but usually not this cold. The weather man said it hasn't been this extreme cold since 1985. We're just not that used to this bitter cold. Brrrrrr.

Well, I gotta run guys. We are heading out to the doctors for my wife. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's right at freezing now in upstate SC, last night it was 40° as we were talking to the in-laws still stuck in the rust belt where it was -6° resulting in another day called off school. This time of year I'm reminded daily of how good a decision it was to leave ohio!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Utility problems are sure scary this time of year, if it means no heat. There was a power outage in part of our fire district yesterday. House 2 had no power. We have a backup generator, so they have heat, but the generator does not power the water heater. I to,d them to come to house 1 for a shower if it lasted too long. For whatever reason, the power outage also caused phone, internet and cable tv to be out in the area. That's more of a concern for firefighters. What will we do without tv?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Is nice here again. 28° and headed for the around 40° later. Mostly sunshine and calm also. Will be in the mid 40's tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The rain is supposed to start soon, with thunderstorms and heavy rains starting around 1 PM. Heavy rain today, light showers tomorrow, then a stronger storm on Saturday with heavy rain. Light rain Sunday and Monday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Another cold start this morning. Woke up to -26. It's now -8 we are still under wind chill advisories. Finally left the house today for a little shopping.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Well, out of the deep freezer…but still in the fridge…warm up has begun…

New computer has been installed….might take a while to get used to it….including Windows 10….

WAS bright and sunny, earlier today….clouded up, now. May get a few inches of snow later….we'll see.


----------



## MSquared

High of 16 degrees… with wind/ sub-zeros … 0 tonight with winds/ deeper sub zeros … Pretty harsh. Not compared to many folks in the Midwest! So! ... came across a mail carrier wearing shorts! My personality would usually lead me to strike up a conversation with such a man. I thought better of it, thinking; 'This clown is an obvious lunatic, don't go there!' ... arrived home and met our regular postman at the door … I inquired as to the other mans behavior. He enlightened me. Paraphrasing his response; 'Oh! The guy is more than likely trying to win a bet or lost a bet at his local office! Either way, yes, he is apparently a lunatic!'


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, it's started. Boy oh boy has it started. Raining now, with long rumbles of thunder that sound like Arclight strikes back in Vietnam.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oops. Double post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I've ever said this, but stay dry DBob.


----------



## pottz

I hear ya dawson,its 4:15 and the rain has stopped.the rain started about 10:00 this morning,we had a .25 in the first half hour and then went to a steady rain up to about 1:30.a lot of thunder which is pretty rare here in socal.i had the day off to work on a big project so I was afraid of the power going off and wasting my day but no problem.we ended up with a inch today with a break tomorrow then a bigger storm coming in very late Friday or Saturday morning.we all prey for the burn area's and mud slides! hope you all are dry,or not freezing to death as some in the upper eastern states are facing right now.what I have is peanuts compared to those.peace and an ear ly spring.


----------



## Firewood

Marty - at least you're getting mail. We haven't had a delivery since Monday. Too cold. Although UPS and FedEx we're in the neighborhood. And no, I still haven't gotten my CN blotchy control. Just lots of updates as they drive it back and forth between post offices. It will take a week to thaw it out. Grrrr.


----------



## MSquared

Good point Mike!


----------



## BurlyBob

looks like we might be getting a little snow over the weekend. Nothing to heavy though, maybe up to 2", barely enough to cover the lawn.

We got a call to head for Boise and babysit the grandsons. Daycare is closed do to illness. Saturday I get to help with dry walling son's basement. By the time we head back all this snow should be gone.

You guys back east, throw another log on the fire and keep warm.


----------



## MSquared

To paraphrase, to the extreme, "Van The Man" weather-wise; .... 'Feels like 2 Below Sonny … Feels like a real Pain to me…'

Got a ring to it. Pickers chime in!


----------



## Firewood

We are finally out of the deep freeze. It's currently 0 (sad when that sounds like it's warm outside) with no wind. Humidity is 77%. Temps should get to 16° today and 37° tomorrow.

I installed some shelving in a bedroom closet. The bedroom is used as a den so we needed a way so store the office-type stuff. I just used some prefinished shelving parts that Menards had on clearanse (don't judge me). I'm optimistic about getting back to the wine rack tomorrow.

BBob - I did all the drywalling in the basement of the old house. About 100 sheets worth. Hanging isn't too bad, but I hate the mudding. This time I just sat back and watched someone else do it. I will admit though, there is a great sense of satisfaction in knowing you did the work.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

11 degrees outside, 8 mph winds, 5" of new snow on the ground…yuck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yuck indeed, it's 40 here and the sun is shining, we're on our way to mid 50's today with no chance of precipitation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yeti your forecast works here also. Another mild day tomorrow then we start cooling down. Seems like we will be getting a bunch more snow next week.

Back to work, the coffee table cribbage boards are coming along. Should get all the holes drilled today and start on the legs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We could have upper 60's near 70 next Tuesday. It might rain, but at that temperature I don't care.


----------



## MSquared

Looking forward to 10 degree jumps in temps per day to a forecast of 55 by Monday! We'll open the windows and air out the house a while then. It's been quite a blast …. not in a good way!


----------



## Firewood

Don't you just hate when you find something like this on the floor….










....and keep staring at it as you hopelessly wait for a revelation? I'm still waiting…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

East valley of Phoenix morning started ominously. dark grey clouds overhead, 46F at sunrise. But really horrible out side right now. Has reached 67F at lunch time, heading for 72 today with sunny skies. Humidity is little high for desert at 45%RH.

Weather supposed to get much better this weekend. Glorious cold and rain in forecast for Saturday night and Sunday. Doubt it happen, but I am hoping we get some of that lovely snow everyone talks about here, and get rid of this nasty warm sunny weather. 
HAHAHA

May everyone be happy, healthy, and covered in saw dust!
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Don t you just hate when you find something like this on the floor….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and keep staring at it as you hopelessly wait for a revelation? I m still waiting…...
> 
> - Firewood


Especially if you just installed something new.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy, high bright overcast day in WW, low 40s to low 50s. Nothing to complain about, power on, plenty of fuel and not freezing! Thank God! Praying for the best in the midwest!

Mom always talked about the Iowa winters and blizzards when we were kids. I suppose that must have been more snow than cold. On the high desert we did not have much snow. The winter mom moved to Oregon was a record year for accumulation, less than a foot in the Treasure Valley. I remember one winter when I must have been about 12 or 13. We had a couple feet of snow overnight with high winds. Roads were all drifted shut, barnyard and silo drifted full. Only day the schools were closed in 12 years. We spent the day digging out so we could get the livestock fed. Finished just in time to do the evening chores and milking. Woke up the next morning and Chinook winds had melted it all!



> Don t you just hate when you find something like this on the floor….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and keep staring at it as you hopelessly wait for a revelation? I m still waiting…...
> 
> - Firewood


Yes, Oh the delima! Keep it forever and never know what it is for or throw it away and regret it as soon as it is no longer recoverable.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday's storm total was about 0.54 inches of rain. Tomorrow's storm is projected to dump over an inch on us. Today? Well, today's dry, so far.

Bill. Thanks. Never expected to hear anyone say that, but, well, things change. We need the rain, but this much? I can pretty much guarantee flooding tomorrow.

Mike. That's a whatchamacallit. Looks like the left handed version to me. I haven't seen one of those since the last one I saw. An older gentleman was using it to fix his whatsit. He told me that nothing else could do the job as well. Looks like you've got a good one.

Stay safe, dry and warm, and don't let your whachamacallit.


----------



## MSquared

*DBob,*: That may be one of the best descriptions of a thingamabob I've ever heard! Kudos!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. The weather here in Boise is really quite balmy. It might hit the low 50's. The youngest and most challenging grandson has been a dream to deal with this go around.

I took off this am to buy some real nice Black Walnut for a flag display case for a very special man in my life. My Dad's best friend, the pastor who married us and did Dad's funeral. A WWII Marine, he landed at Tinian, Saipan, Tarawa and Okinawa. After the war he became a Baptist minister, a really great guy. His son and daughter in law asked me to build him a flag case out of black walnut. So I've got to do it right for Vic. The black walnut they had to day was totally garbage mostly sapwood and no decent color. I was totally bummed out. I hit a couple of gun shops and did score a nice set of 4 cavity bullet mold with handles for $75. Just couldn't pass them up.

Mike, about that whatcamawhoseit you found on the floor. It's no big deal, but the next thing that comes flying off a piece of equipment could be a real big deal! Let's it doesn't draw blood.

My best,
bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's quite foggy, but that's a sign of a big warmup. In the 50s today and 60s tomorrow.
That's definitely deserving of a nice walnut flag case, BBOb.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

As most of you know I've had a pretty tough time with this pulled muscle in my back….! It pulled or ripped on the lower left side of my back just above the waste line…..It started in my back, but went into my left hip, then the groin muscle, and down my left thigh…..! It's taken more than a week to get over it, but I'm not a 100% yet. At least I can sit up in a chair now. I've been mainly in bed laying flat trying not to hurt it more. I've been taking pain killers and muscle relaxers and nerve pills to control it, and they help….As some of you may know, when you pull a muscle, there's nothing you can do but ride it out, and it's been a tough ride for sure. I couldn't even sit in a chair or get up out of the chair, it hurt so bad. But I finally made it and can do that now w/o it hurting so bad. I feel like I'm getting stronger each day, and my back is healing up good. I've been having home heath nurses and physical theropy people come out twice a week, but they finally released me yesterday…Said I was doing good enough to do things. It'll take about 3-6 months to be able to resume my normal activities, like fishing, boating, shop time, etc. Now it's just a long ride to recovery…..!!

Guys I haven't been keeping up with the weather in my neck of the woods, cause I haven't been on the computer to know what's happening in ya'lls neck of the woods…I know we've had some cold mornings down in the teens, and days in the high 30's and low 40's….I know I'm way behind on reading your post and projects, if you posted any….so I won't try to catch up on what I missed. But I think I can keep up now…..!!

It has been pretty nice here in the mountains the last few days…..It was 42 when I went for coffee this morning, with clabbered skies, 87% humidity, and winds at 4 mph. It's 49 now, and a high of 61 is forecast today. It looks like we have some nasty weather moving here next week….And my wife has been great to see to my needs. She's been sick with the crud, and she had to go to our family doctor a few days ago to get a shot and some meds for her illness…She hasn't worked in 3-4 days, but went today to her beauty shop….So she's hopefully on the road to recovery….It's been a tough week for both of us…But I think we're over the hump and just might make it…!!!


----------



## bandit571

25 here, no fog, now. Heading for the 50s tomorrow…..going to take a while to melt off 5+ inches of that white crap outside….and the ice under it.

Was still too cold IN the shop….maybe later, eh? Was going to build a game/card table for Grandson #1….but the motor on his car blew…new motor beats a new table…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad you're feeling better, Rick. Good to have you back. Fishing in 3 months sounds good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday wasn't much, but today's rain should start early this afternoon. They're predicting an inch or more of very heavy rain, but as if that weren't enough, they're also calling for heavy winds, with gusts up to 50 mph. I'm worried about the huge tree in front of my place. If it goes, it could wipe out part of the building, and any cars parked under it.

Rick. You don't know how good it is to hear from you, Brother. You just take it easy, and recover. Nothing more strenuous than checking in on LJ's.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to hear you are recovering, Rick. Pulled muscles ect where there is no comfortable position are the worst. I'll take a migraine over that any day.

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, cloudy, no rain, spanning 37 to 49, wind is 0 without gusts.

Have fun with those grandkids, BBob. They grow up fast. Hope you find some nice walnut. Sounds like a good cause.

One of our grandsons got activated. He is in Navy Reserves. He is going to Djibouti in Africa. It is an Army base. They are trying to make all the warlords in Ethiopia and Somalia from democratic gobbermints and try to get along ;-) He is in training in South Carolina before he ships out. He texted a picture of a pistol magazine with a bullet hole in it. They were shooting targets at 3 yards. One of the trainees was hitting the ground. The training was to shoot a few shots, reload and shoot some more. After he reloaded, the magazine at his feet got hit! I have seen a few guys on the firing line hitting the ground in front of the target, but it was at 25 yards, not 3!

I heard from the fire marshal's office. They say they are proposing a code change to require propane tanks to be earthquake strapped in the future. They continue to ignore the 35 ton concrete wall standing on top the ground without any embedded foundation or footing. Safety rules say not to store heavy objects that can rupture a tank near them. I guess since that is an illegal retaining wall, it must not count as a heavy object being stored. The configuration of the wall, house and earth berm forms a trap to pool any leak. Not sure how that code change is relevant to ignoring the current violations and their negligence, but I suppose they have an irrational reason.

Better stock up on fish if you like it. I saw this in the Seattle Times a couple days ago. If the urchins devastate the kelp beds, sounds like fish are in more trouble than they are already.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/environment/starfish-slaughter-along-west-coast-imperils-biggest-starfish-of-all-as-oceans-warm/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_013019193543+Massive+die-off+of+starfish+along+the+West+Coast+imperils+biggest+starfish+of+all_1_30_2019&utm_term=

The other unbelievable fish story is there are so many drugs and opiates being used in the Puget Sound region they are showing up in shellfish and salmon flesh!

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/environment/drugs-flooding-into-puget-sound-and-its-salmon/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/25/oxycodone-opiod-epidemic-seattle-mussels/644009002/

I'm going to quit reading the paper until they find some good news ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks guys, I appreciate it a lot….And Bob (WW).....you are right..there is no comfortable position you can get in to make it stop hurting….no matter how you lay, sit, or even stand….!! It's not as bad as it was, so I can now tolerate it….It's time for my nap, so thanks again for the well wishes…!!


----------



## MSquared

Hey Mike. I could have sworn I've seen one in here somewhere!


----------



## MSquared

Hey Mike, I could have sworn I've seen one of those gizmos in here somewhere!


----------



## MSquared

Well, ....at least I figured the photo thing out! Now, how to delete the first attempt! Thought I had…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather is transitioning at moment: It's 72F right now, partly sunny, but humidity is increasing and clouds are getting thicker as afternoon progresses. 
Forecaster's predicting rain late tonight and tomorrow, from the storms coming through southern CA. 
Rain fail predictions are useless in desert SW, as 2 spots a mile apart will have zero to 1" rainfall; but overall forecast is 0.25" for tonight and tomorrow. Too me it's just another 1/4" towards our 12-14" annual total, but for someone it might be reason to expect a flash flood. 

PS - Superbowl Sunday tomorrow. Don't forget, ALL woodworkers are REQUIRED to spend entire day in shop making a SUPER BOWL. Route it, turn it, make it square; don't care. Just make one!
There will be not excuses allowed about wasting time in front of TV watching grown men fight with each other over a pigskin. Not my idea, was told of this 'requirement' by guy at wood working store.
Hehehehe…

Stay happy, healthy, and covered in dry sawdust.


----------



## pottz

well they said it would rain and boy did it.weve got 1.9" so far today along with very breezy winds but the rain has taken a break now(4:48pm) with the forecast calling for scattered showers for the next few days.looks like socal might have a "normal" winter for the first time in a long time.

*rick*-so glad to hear your getting better,weve all missed the hall out of you my friend,just take it easy,get better,and get back to what you love doin.

hoping good weather for all and wish the rams go all the way,unless your a patriots fan I guess.hey brady's got enough rings-LOL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My bro in law and sis in law live up in Ojai. I guess their back yard was flooded.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still showing +36° with a light drizzle and winds at 4 MPH. Got up to about 40° today, so between Thursday and today makes it about a 66° temperature swing. May be a bit warmer tomorrow.

Went to Rockler today. Rob Johnstone from Woodworker's Journal was there for their grand opening. They actually opened a couple months ago though. I picked up a spray tent while I was there. I thinking of trying to spray some shellac on the wine rack. We'll see.

Rick - So glad to hear from you again. I can only imagine your frustration, but take it nice and slow so you don't have a relapse.

Marty - you made me laugh. Everybody has a Hell Drawer, but I'm sure this Gizmo wasn't from mine. Hmm. Maybe it WAS in your drawer.

Bob in WW - Deb and I just went through the fish scenario yesterday while at the grocery store. We don't eat a lot of fish but know we should eat more so walked over to the seafood. The had some Atlantic salmon and some from Scotland I think. He said the Atlantic salmon was farm raised. Thanks but no thanks.

Well, I'm falling asleep trying to type this so I'm outta here. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's warm(er) and breezy so far today here in Mid-Michigan. It's 45° out this morning and is expected to reach 50° today. Yesterday was beautiful and today and tomorrow should be just as nice. The snow is almost gone. WOW, what a difference since the big freeze.

Rick, I sure am glad to hear from you again. It's been a long week not hearing from you. I hope this is a sign of good things to come.

I've been busy the last couple of mornings with grand kids and no time in the shop. Grrrr. But, all's well when it comes to grand kids. I get to teach them bad habits. LOL

I'm not gonna spend a lot of time on here cause I've got things to catch up on. And, my bride is making me some breakfast, Biscuits and Gravy, my fav. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a really nice start to today's weather. It was 54 at my wake up time (these days that could be anytime), and now it's 58 with partly cloudy skies…..! The humidity is at 73%, and the winds @ 7 mph. The high today will get to an astonishing 68 degrees, which is really warm for this time of year….but I'll take it as it makes my walks more pleasant. But the surprising thing is that it's gonna be 58 for a low in the morning…..Nice…!!

Thanks again guys…...pottz, Mike, and Don, for the well wishes, and nice comments….I'm trying to heal as fast as I can…)...Just gonna take several months to get back into the groove, if I ever had one…lol…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well our warm weather left us. It is 12° this morning and not getting any higher the rest of the day. Have a skiff of snow that is kind of blowing around a bit. Probably be well below zero tonight.

Good to s you around Rick. You will get back to your normal with a little time. You nd shop time and fishing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with only a 60 percent chance of rain. Rain total for the last 72 hours was 1.61 inches, with most of that falling yesterday.

It's Super Bowl Sunday. I'm going to a friend's house for a party. Hey, it's free pizza. 'Nuff said.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees outside, right now….bright sunshine, partly cloudy…be nice IF if would stay like this until Spring gets here…

New bandsaw blade, and a new sander for the shop…


----------



## MSquared

*Bandit*: We have a clone of your weather here… What a relief!


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got back from Boise. The grandsons were delightful, but a handful as to be expected. Wouldn't want them any other way. Got a decent bit of drywall done in the basement. Seems we couldn't finish it all as Son and his wife have to brainstorm a couple of other things. Was advised that I'll be getting a call for round to over Presidents weekend.

The hard wood shop had a new load of black walnut at $12bf I wasn't liking what I saw. Like I told Bill think I'll have my buddy order me 100-150-bf at his price. He got the juice to request some really decent quality lumber. I just get to kick in a bottle of good tequila.

Rick, it's good to see you getting back on track. Truly sorry to hear you in such terrible pain. Here's hoping it eases up on you.

We're beginning to get some moisture. It rained most of the way back from Boise. We're due for several days of rain and snow. HOT DOG!!!!

I really lucked out while in Boise. I walked into a gun shop I hit frequently and scored a 4 cavity mold for 45 acp.
They had it marked at $75 with the handles. Think I saved myself at least $75. Boy was I ever glad I stopped in that day.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 39° and very foggy. We've lost quite a bit of snow the last couple days, but temps are supposed to start moving down again so we'll have the rest for a while.

Puttted around in the shop a bit but not too much. Today is LOML's birthday. We are meeting #1 son and his wife for dinner tonight. Should be nice.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal dark, cloudy day in WW trying to spit snow and sprinkle, but it isn't have much luck, spanning 30 to 40, 0 wind with gusts up to 3 mph. There is more than a trace in the gauge. not enough to measure, just enough to make a meniscus.

Mike, fish is a real dilemma for sure; farm raise with genic mods and fed chemicals or wild runs absorbing pollution coming up the food chain. Could go all beef raised on antibiotics ;-)

BBob, I never have any luck with multi-cavity molds. I'm too sloppy, I get have a bullet in the next cavity every time I pour one. Hope you technique is better than mine.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly cloudy and still warmer than usual this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The overnight low temp was 38° and has moved up to 48° this morning. The high for today is 52°. It sure feels like spring is in the air but, I know it's not and the white stuff will return soon. I just want to enjoy this weather while I can. No snow in the yard except for small piles here and there near the driveway.

Boy, I had a hard time falling asleep last night. So, I got up and was in our computer room messing around. While I was in there, I kept hearing a weird funny gushing sound. So, I had to investigate. I looked out my front door, nothing. Looked out the windows, nothing again. I finally got dressed and went outside. I found the problem after looking in our crawl space. It was the sump pump, the rubber reducer came off the sump line and was blowing water everywhere. So, I had to go down in that creepy crappy place and fix it. I hate that place. It's low enough that you can't stand up and yet high enough you can do the duck walk in it. My back is killing me today.

*WI Mike*, best wishes to your LOYL. I hope you gave her a nice birthday.

Well, that's all I have today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Deary grey morning in Phoenix east valley today, even had drizzle spitting from sky as I returned from a visit to vampires at medical laboratory. Temp is 59F with 83%RH right now. High is only supposed to be 63F, with 20% percent chance of rain, and zero percent chance forecaster's have guessed right.

Have a great day working wood, or what ever your day unfolds!


----------



## pottz

good morning all i hope everyone enjoyed that exciting action packed super duper bowl yesterday,about as dreary as our wet weather here.but hey the oldest coach ever won and the lowest scoring s b ever.unfortunately our rams came out on the losing end.well another wet day here with storm #3 arriving soon.our average rain fall for l.a.is about 14.9" so far were over 11.5" so looks like we'll have a normal winter for the first time in a long time.stay dry and warm all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad I did not watch the whole game. Was more fun in the shop not being bored. Hope to have the cribbage coffee tables ready for finish today.

We finally got real winter here. Below zero for the next three days. Got a little over an inch of snow yesterday that the small breeze can move around. High today of -0° and a low of -10°. Sure is nice to have a warm shop to play in.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Not much news to tell about in my neck of the woods….Just trying to sit around, take it easy, and heal up…..! The home health nurse just left a little while ago after taking my vitals, checking my incision, and she said they will prolly release me this week….So I'll be free of that and p.t.….Then took a good hot shower and clean clothes….!!
It was 67 degrees at my wake up, and I was ready for my coffee…..Partly clabbered skies, the humidity is at 61%, and the winds are a little stout at 14 mph….We have already reached our high for the day at 72 degrees….The low in the morning will be 47. So all in all not a bad forecast for a couple of days…..!!

All you Norfers are still catching it with cold, snow, and whatever else comes your way….

Don…..I know about them sleepless nights…I've had a few lately, being wired up from the meds I take….I'm gonna look for a sleeping pill. Maybe that might do it….lol….!!

Mike….Hope your wife had a good birthday, and got yo enjoy it with you and your son and d-i-law…..

Time for dinner, then a nap after that, so ya'll be good, and I'll check in later….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 mostly cloudy/ showery degrees here in San Diego today. The 4 day rain total so far is about 1.90 inches. It's still raining/ showering, and will be through Tuesday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

60 deg.'s here and basking in sunshine. Clear. Calm. Still, it's February and the firewood is at the ready! I would call an 85 deg. fluctuation in just a few days 'changeable' weather…


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks from the cactus patch just North West of the Capt'n .. Well it's 66° here at mid day, under cloudy skies and a fair breeze that has the flag straight out ...

Hey *DON* I had a sump pump like you described, and after a couple of trips to the spider haven I moved the pump motor out to where I could get at it better and just ran a pipe to the sump hole … and left the switch there of course. Worked like a champ for me.

I ain't done squat for a couple of days so …

Be safe and be well.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it to mid 40's today with cloudy skies, fog and on and off rain. Most of the snow has melted, but what's left will be here for a while as temps are already down to 34°. Winter weather advisory is posted for tomorrow night.

Thanks for the comments on Deb's birthday. We had a nice evening out.

I really need to spend some time in the shop this week. Trouble is, I'm testing some finishes, and you have to wait til it dries before you can go to the next step. And if you don't like it, you get to start over….again ….and again…. My problem is I'm too much of a profectionist. I also don't know enough about finishing. Oh well. I'll get it… eventually

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal day in WW, didn't get to 32 F, 4.5 inches of show, but more all around us, everybody stayed home today, first time in years traffic wasn't crawling during the rush hours; 6 AM to noon and 1 PM to 7 PM ;-) Should get down to about 18n tonight.

Too bad about the SB. No wonder my wife calls it SS, Stupid Sunday, eh?

Happy birthday to your bride Mike.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Boy…..What a difference a day makes as far as temps go…The last couple of mornings have been in the high 60's, and this morning it was in the mid 40's….!! It was 43 and plenty of fog around…It's moved up now to 47 and still foggy w/ low visibility….The high will be 58 (?), and the humidity is at 97%, and 40% chance of rain today…winds @ 5 mph. So quite a change…..!!

One of the nurses called this morning and said she wanted to come by and release me from Home Health Services….! So I'm done with all that stuff…..Yea….no more nurses and p.t. people coming and disrupting my lifestyle. That's all I have for now….time for another cup of sheep dip…..Later guys….!!


----------



## pottz

well it's about 10:00 and i think our rain from this last series of storms is about wrapped up,at least for a couple days! havn't checked the rain gauge but probaly a little less than a inch.

*rick*-glad to hear all is going good my friend,hoping it keeps going that way so you can make some dust again soon.

wishing good weather to all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

56 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The 5 day rain total so far is about 2.52 inches, with a little more to come today and tonight. Kinda looking forward to a few dry days. You guys probably thought I would never say those words (Bill).

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## pottz

amen dawson!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, 
here we are with damp ground out in the cactus patch, had a few drizzles but nothing major … late lunch today, but it's in the mid 60's right now with an ominous looking cloudy sky, black puffy clouds look like an old steam train just went by ... 
I got a facebook thing from my daughter, It's a picture of a Circular saw blade that says "Sawdust is Man Glitter" ... Gotta love kids like that.

Be safe and be well, ... and wear the 'man glitter'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You got that right DBob. Never did I ever….
They are saying we are in for about 3" of rain in the next few days. I don't want it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, above freezing but back below again tonight, wind 0 gusting to 1 mph, partly cloudy. What more could we ask for on a winter day? ;-)

Hummingbirds were checking for food about a month ago. SWMBO started filling it and about 4 or 5 come everyday. I wonder what they were doing hanging around here when there are no flowers blooming?


----------



## MSquared

Topamax: Dang! Been trying to attract Hummingbirds for what seems like forever! Finally had a couple hanging out briefly last Summer, but they moved on. What's the trick?!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

All the way up to 0° again today and the same for tomorrow then we get to warm up into the high teens for a few days. About an inch of snow the last 24 hrs. but not any wind here so that is nice.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. it's 28° with winds at 5 MPH. We are still under a winter weather advisory. It's sleeting here along with freezing rain. We even have some lightning. The gutters must be packed full because I've got water spilling over the top onto the sidewalk in front of the porch. Must be 3" of ice there now. It will be interesting to see in the morning. Glad I don't have to chip it out.

If I see any Hummers I'll let you know, but I wouldn't count on it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Bonka

+51°, 99% RH & calm. Susan is slowly progressing from her back surgery from a month ago. I am forcing myself to go for walks. I hate excersize for the sake of excersize. It is not laziness I just find it so boring. Listening to music/radio does not help. Maybe if more ladies would sunbathe in their front yards it might pique my interest.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy and gloomy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We're getting freezing rain and thank goodness, no wind. Everything is frozen as I look out the window. The temp is hovering at 32° and the high for today is supposed to reach 35°. I've been waiting for the power to go from frozen tree limbs over power lines, but nothing yet.

We'll check in tomorrow boys. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## pottz

> Topamax: Dang! Been trying to attract Hummingbirds for what seems like forever! Finally had a couple hanging out briefly last Summer, but they moved on. What s the trick?!
> 
> - MSquared


i could send you some but these socal hummers probably wouldn't stay long.muy dad lived in so oregon and had so many hummers he filled 2 quart bottles everyday.i counted 28 at once around his two feeders.i think most head south for the winter.i still have some feeding in my yard,even in winter it's warm enough for em.

as far as weather it's clear and a chilly 44 this morning with no rain until at least saturday.stay warm all.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Marty* Put out a hummingbird feeder, and wait, they will find it if they are in your area. No need or dye the water with food coloring the red on the feeder attracts them.
You live in New York? It's just to cold for humming birds this time of the year … I live in Arizona, and we have birds that live here all year and this time of the year we have the New York birds visiting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Started brushing poly on the bed this morn. The weather has gone to damp, cold and dreary. That is totally not suitable for spraying in my garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

56 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. 56 degrees for a high is very un-San Diego-ish. Could this be that thing called "winter" that I've heard spoken of?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley weather is returning to normal for this time of year; 53F here at Noon, 55F forecast high, lows in upper 30's. Rain is done for now. Ground is damp, saturated and still drying out from couple days of grey and drizzle.



> Topamax: Dang! Been trying to attract Hummingbirds for what seems like forever! Finally had a couple hanging out briefly last Summer, but they moved on. What s the trick?!
> 
> - MSquared


https://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/bwdsite/learn/hummingbirds/attract.php
https://www.wikihow.com/Attract-Hummingbirds

IME - They stop and visit colorful things. Plant loads of red and purple flowers that provide nectar. Feeders are for food when flower nectar is gone. Attracting them in AZ is not too hard, as many native shrub species supply food for them. http://az.audubon.org/conservation/plants-attract-hummingbirds

Have several Fairy Duster and Sage shrubs scattered around house. See Hummingbirds near them all time as fairy duster blooms pretty much year round due irrigation (Double edge sword, also have honey bees around all time). Best I can tell have a pair of broad tail with nest in my neighbors yard, and I don't have a single feeder for them. Winter in AZ, the population explodes.
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/hummingbirdsarizona.html

If you can't tell, Hummingbirds are sort of big deal here in AZ, especially due migration patterns. 
We see huge numbers in Feb-April when desert warms up and wild flowers bloom. 
http://www.hummingbirds.net/havens.html

Hope this education helps!
Stay happy, healthy, and keep working wood!


----------



## BurlyBob

Not even close DBob. Even though it's unseasonably warm here with a high of 25 and tonight a low of 5 this is winter temps. We've got a stiff wind out of the north That I just don't want to deal with today. I'm staying inside with a hot cup of coffee.

Thankfully our snow pack is improving so that might be of great benefit later this summer.

WWBob, hummingbirds this far north, this time of the year! Unbelievable! I know you on the coast, but I would think you'd see them till late April or May. We don't get them till late June or July.


----------



## dawsonbob

Thanks, BBob. I was thinking I'd finally experienced Winter, but you tell me no. Maybe it's Winter, San Diego style?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is so, so, so wet outside. The ground is like a mop bucket that filled up hours ago and no one turned off the faucet.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks, BBob. I was thinking I d finally experienced Winter, but you tell me no. Maybe it s Winter, San Diego style?
> 
> - dawsonbob


dont listen to him DB in socal this is *winter*,heck it barely made it to 60 today-BRRRRRRRRRRR-LOL.
heck i almost put on long pants this morning!


----------



## Firewood

Today has been one of those cold miserable days.it was only in the 20's, overcast and breezy. They came early to shovel the snow or sleet or what ever it was. There is still a winter weather advisory out for tonight with more freezing rain and sleet. Yuk

Milwaukee lost another police officer to a senseless shooting while issuing a search warrant. 3rd officer lost 8 months. Please say a prayer for his family.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, above freezing dipping back below tonight, wind 1 with no gusting. Another snow storm coming for the Friday afternoon commute. That should be interesting ;-) Bumper cars for sure, may advance to a demolition derby ;-))

MSquared, I suppose it depends on where you are on the hummingbird migration circuit. WE have 4 kinds here that come up the coast following the flower bloom harvesting nectar. They head up into the Rockies as the alpine flowers start to bloom and back around the loop for next year. WE have one, Anna's hummingbird that stays on the coast year around. They have expanded into eating insects, tree sap and do some hibernation.

They don't seem to like the commercial nectar. They will stop once in a while for a taste but move on. Making your own home brew 4 to 1 water sugar ratio will fix that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW Anna's bird developed this new territory after WWII starting in LA and slowly expanding north to the Canadian border.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning everyone,

It was 47


Code:


 my coffee time @8:20, but that's all about to change.....It's now 40 and plenty of rain. The rain total for the last two days is 2.30", and still coming down, but it's supposed to quit in a couple of hours....! As the day progresses, the temp is gonna steadily fall, get much colder, and by morning the temp is gonna be 17.....!!  Wow..!! Well....the temp has started falling.  It's now 37 and rain. The humidity is 97%, and the wind is blowing

 12 mph. Makes it feel like 30 out. And there ain't no hummers in my neck of the woods. They'll be back around late April or May, and stay all summer long. 
Went into town yesterday and had lunch with my fishing buds…I can't drive yet, so one of the guys lives in Bull Shoals came by and picked me up…About 7 of us, and we had Chinese buffet…..Yummy..!

That's all I have for now….You guys up North watch the weather advisories around your neck of the woods, and stay warm…..!!


----------



## pottz

god morning all woke up to a chilly 41 degrees in sunny califorinia this morning,lots of frost but no rain until maybe tomorrow night.right now at 7:50 its still only 42 going up to about a high of 60.i know some of you will say big deal but hey thats cold for socal.maybe dawsons a little warmer.peace and good weather all.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 72 in SC upstate headed to 75 later this afternoon. I could never have dreamed of weather like this when I live by the mistake on the lake. Winter should be like this all the time, might go water skiing this weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight low was 44. Could get some showers tomorrow night and Saturday, but no real rain till Wednesday and Thursday. Sorry, Pottz, but we are a little bit warmer than you.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Wow! Many thanks to all with the very knowledgeable Hummingbird responses! Sorry for not thanking you all earlier, I've been kinda jammed around here with getting 'stuff' done. Apparently, I've got some reading to catch up on. Seems like there are a few enthusiasts among LJr's! Makes sense. We'll be gearing up to for another try at attracting those little wonders this Spring. Getting an education. Who knew this would become a 'mini topic'?! (pun intended) In general, we have a wide variety of birds here as we live adjacent to a nature preserve. Some rare, I'm told. We have an Audubon book we keep a log in.
The wife has had good success over the years with planting a Butterfly Garden. Many varieties stop by, especially Monarchs. We're on their migration 'trail'. Which, to me is important as they follow a similar migration as the salt water Striped Bass. I see Monarchs, I go Surfcasting! Spring and Fall runs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had heavy rain and T storms last night. I'm guessing several inches of rain. An hour ago it was snowing.


----------



## bandit571

Been raining around here all day long….was a LONG ride home from Lima Memorial Hospital…..Infected Gall Bladder was removed tuesday….just got home after lunch….4 hour surgery….not a fun week…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 28° overcast and breezy. We've had pretty much everything today - sleet, freezing rain, snow. This morning everything was coated with ice. Driveways still are.

Started finishing the wine rack today. Decided to go with GF Brown Mahogany Gel Stain. The dye I wanted to use was just not cooperating. I'll start top coating tomorrow.

Bandit - glad to hear you are ok (less 1 gall bladder). Hope you mend quickly.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Bandit. Aw, y' didn't need one of those things, anyway. Glad to hear that you're doing okay.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Bandit take a couple of days off with your feet up and a dinner bell beside you. Milk that puppy for all it's worth!

DBob, It warmed up to 28 today in full sunshine. On a more positive note Noaa has a winter storm warning for a bucket load of snow for the weekend. I got out there to the shop and gave my snow shovel a good coating of WD-40. I got my boots and gloves next to the fire. I'm itching to start shoveling and watch the snow pack grow.

I spent most of the day trying to get that mold to throw a nice. I had to give it a going over on the brass wheel and even broke out my Dremel and an old tube of Semichrome paste. Can't believe I still have it. I bought in '73 when I enrolled in a military junior college. Somewhere I lost the can of NeverDull. Sure wish I had that can.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

Right now it's 22 here in the mountains, and my front yard….it's going down to 15 for the low…..Brrrr.!!

This morning around 4:30 or so the tornado sirens went off….I didn't hear anything cause I had taken a sleep aid. My wife came in after work and said the tornado hit about 12 miles from us around a town called Yellville….Lots of trees down, and blocking highway 14 South….

bandit….Hope you are on the mend. Just take it easy for a while till you heal up. It's never fun going under the knife, but it's necessary sometimes. With the gall bladder removed, you'll be good as new soon…!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 14° today. Maybe up to 22° tomorrow after -12° tonight. Nice sunshine so it did not feel as cold at least.


----------



## Firewood

It's down to 10° on its way to 1° by morning. Winds are gusting to 25 MPH making it feel like -18°. Whatever was wet from the rain is now solid ice. Tomorrow I will have plenty of excuses for staying in the house.

Rick - glad that twister wasn't closer to you. But it sounds like you would have slept right through it.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 65 at the bus stop this morning, though it was supposed to be cooler according to the weather folks. Looks like were headed for a cool down with temperatures dropping all day to the high 30's by midnight. Tomorrow's high is only at 51 and 42 for Sunday, I need to get some work done in the garage spilling into the driveway while I've got dry weather. I have all the lumber to build the shelves I need but major rearranging has to happen to get everything cut up and installed. It will be so nice to use the garage as a garage again after the shop stuff is organized and properly stored. I really need to get on the approval process for breaking ground on a shed as soon as the weather turns warm for good. I found out a week ago I can only go up to 14' x 16' without it being considered a detached garage by the HOA which would then need a poured slab. I really wanted to do 12' x 24' so I'll be sacrificing a little in square footage but may be able to go high to add more wall shelving, I hope!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's windy and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Last nights high was 40° at 8:00 PM. Now it's 15° and the wind has slowed a bit from 30+ mph to 18 mph which makes the wind chill temp -2°. As *WI Mike* said, everything that was wet from the rain yesterday is now ice. My driveway is one long skating rink. The temp is supposed get down to +4° tonight.

My wife and I are lucky to be able to choose what insurance we want because of our previous jobs. Both of our jobs had their own health insurance. However, when you change from one to the other, it makes one hell of a mess. We changed over to mine last fall and it's been screwed up ever since. I have Medicare and she has Traditional BC/BS. They have me on regular BC/BS and my wife on Medicare. It's supposed to be the other way around and we can't seem to get it through these guys heads. So whenever we go to the doctor or need scrips, the insurance companies kick it back out due to no insurance. What fun! My wife's blood pressure is through the roof because of this.

Well, my wife is up now so I need to go pay attention to her for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..teens outside, any water still across the roads is now ice….weather seems to have remembered which month this is….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 1° this morning with wind chill near -25°. The sun is peeking out, but no joy on warming things up

Put 1st coat of poly on the top this morning. Going to attempt spraying shellac on the main part next.

Deb just started on Medicare this month. What a joy setting that up. I'm retired, but still on my insurance from work until Medicare kicks in. Hopefully it won't be messed up like yours is Don.

Well, gotta run. TTYS.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Brrrr!....It was 14 bone-chilling degrees when I rose late (10:15, cause I took a sleep aid last night before bedtime),plenty of sun, winds @4 mph., and the humidity is at 52%....! Right now it's 20 degrees, but feels like 14. The high today will reach 32.

It's been one month today since my back surgery ( Jan. 8th), but I feel like it's getting stronger a little each day…Still not quite right since pulling that muscle a couple of weeks ago, but it'll get there, hopefully. It's just gonna take time, lots of time…..! So not much news from around my neck of the woods….just plain cold….!!

Mike….Yea, we were lucky on missing the tornado…We later heard that it only downed some trees, and no reports of damage to homes or people….That seems so weird to have a tornado in Feburary…But it happens.

You guys talking about Medicare and all….I've had Medicare since I was 21 years old. Back in the day it wasn't hard to get the paperwork going to get on Medicare like it is now….I've been in the system for 50 years….The red tape wasn't quite as red as it is now…I have good insurance…...Medicare and Tricare (military retiree insurance). Hope you guys (Don and Mike) can get the paperwork and red tape straightened out and get started drawing….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warmest day in the last week here. Already up in the teens and climbing. Should get in the mid 20's later with sunshine. A cold weekend then warm up again next week.

Hope to finally get the cribbage coffee tables stained today. Have had a lot of interruptions lately.


----------



## Festus56

Not only did my home state of South Dakota get a new submarine commissioned last week for the Navy now my current city of Billings has a new ship that the Navy just accepted delivery of.

https://ktvq.com/news/local-news/2019/02/08/uss-billings-accepted-by-the-navy/?fbclid=IwAR1FnhlGWMwJu3Isf0uwbd8bmr7jI5Tgh-Ja5bEFBHM_uX60k7LskUTOAn8


----------



## Firewood

The USS Billings was built right here in Wisconsin.

February is the only month Wisconsin has NOT had a tornado.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 chilly, but sunny, degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. I seriously doubt that we'll ever see a 28 degree day around here, thank goodness. I know you like to shovel your snow, but I'd rather shovel sun, if it's all the same to you. A shovel full of sun doesn't weigh much; it's easier on the back.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

California? Sunshine? Sorry, do not believe you.
Monterey Valley has a dreary grey cloudy sky, with rare glimpse of sun thru clouds. Started day at 48F, high was 51F, and already back to 49F at dinner time. Started raining about 1pm, and it is just now taking a short break. More rain expected overnight. Winds here at coast for Pro-am have been blowing all day. When rain started, all flags were straight squares of clothe, fluttering violently in protest. Forecast is more of same, until of course it is time to leave. sigh….

Why Monterey, and not Phoenix weather report?
Left sunny Phoenix, and arrived yesterday in Monterrey, CA for weekend get away set up by SWMBO. Her idea of v-day get away with out kids. Truth is; her company was offered Pro-am tickets for giving too much money to a supplier sponsoring the event, and boss passed them down to couple of people who actually do the work. They also graciously provided airfare and hotel for my wife on company nickel for the 'conference', so who am I to complain - except for maybe being too far from the work shop?

Anyone know any decent antique shops in area for rusty tool hunting? 
Doubt it, too many tourist is this place.

Stay happy, healthy, dry, and go work some wood!


----------



## dawsonbob

It never rains in California, but Boy don't they warn ya, it pours…oh man it pours.


----------



## Bonka

Jacksonville, Fl, of witch we are a suburb, was the warmest place in the 48 today @, IIRC, +87°.


----------



## MSquared

Enjoyed a nice bit of Spring temps for a few days here… Plummeting way down again…. got the firewood stacked and ready to go!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. There's also a 20 percent chance of rain today. I doubt it will happen, but you just never know.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I am awake….leave it at that…..bright, sunny, and colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend….no snow on the ground….and I don't intend to go outside to find out. Mother Narure has remembered what month this is….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful wintery day in WW, partly cloudy, above freezing but dipping back below tonight, wind 0 and no gusting ;-) We had 10 inches of snow yesterday afternoon and last night. It started right on time as forecast several days in advance at 1 pm! The gubberner declared a state wide emergency ;-)) He is right, we are in a state of emergency, not because of a little winter snow storm; it started the day he was elected ;-(

This NW snow is really nasty, it is 100% moisture, not like the continental dry powder snow I grew up with in southern Idaho. Of course, there is not a flat road here, everything is either going up or down. The snow compacts to ice under your foot or tire as soon as any pressure is on it. Nobody is prepared for it. It is a total disaster the first day. On the second day, everything is fine. Those who can't understand it or how to drive in it are staying home or their car is in a ditch or body shop. Everything runs smooth until the next first day that catches them all by surprise and totally off guard again ;-)

A few years ago I was trying to get home from Tacoma when it started snowing lightly. It was not sticking to the road and the temp was above freezing. Traffic was crawling on i-5. I finally got to to the problem. In the hammer lane was a woman with a death grip on the steering wheel, eyes as big a saucers going about 15 mph! I could understand her concerns, but she could move over to the slow lane rather than back up traffic to Portland, Oregon! ;-(

Too bad you didn't get it BBob. It won't do us any good. It won't add to the snow pack, it is melting now. You say you like shoveling it. I don't. I think I spent too much time shoveling cow manure when I was a kid. Same motions and reminds me of those days I would just as soon forget ;-)

The hummingbirds were coming to the feeder yesterday while it was snowing. Brave little buggers they are.


----------



## MSquared

Yep, as predicted, went into the teens with the 30 mph winds today. A couple of days ago, the Hummingbirds would have been happy to hang out! Managed to get a good bit done out in the garage stripping and sanding some very old window sashes. The heater was cranking!

WWBob: Ha! In regard to the freaked out lady holding up the hammer lane traffic on your trip, ... Around here, the main drag is I-495, the Long Island Expressway; aka the L.I.E., aka'the Long Island 'Distressway', aka; 'the Big Lie'. There's usually nothing 'Express' about it. Even the express lanes! A running joke is there are four little old ladies who go out daily during rush hours and line up, four lanes across, do 15 mph and jam the whole damn thing up!

P.S.; I cringe watching those folks who think just because they bought a brandy-new 4WD they can cruise at 60-ish on hard pack snow or icy roads! I've seen them regularly in the ditches. If they're lucky, they'll just have a ruined pair of pricey shoes to bitch about … 'If' they're lucky. I've seen gruesome results. 'Firefighterontheside' and certainly other first responders here can surely attest. They've seen far worse than I.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 0° today and a few flakes of snow. Down to -7° now but should warm up a bit the next few days. Maybe even the 30's later in the week.

Marty almost everyone here has a 4WD and they all drive like that it seems. I agree after my 23 yrs. in the FD it does not always end well.


----------



## MSquared

Festus56: Thank you for what you do!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to upper teens today and sunny and calm. Just about enough to let the salt do it's thing on the ice. There are lots of unintentional skating ponds around here. It's supposed to warm up a bit later in the week. They are also saying 4 to 8" of snow starting tomorrow through Tuesday. We'll see.

No matter where you are, there are always that group of people who think 4WD means their vehicle can defy the laws of physics. Some just have to learn the hard way.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have lots of those 4WD guys here that have never been off road or on snow or ice! The ones that really get me are the small jeeps with the 12 inch wide tires. I wonder why they don't throw the steering wheel away? ;-)

I used to have a 4×4xFord that I took lots of places hunting in the Cascades that I should not have ever taken it, but we made it ;-) One night a buddy and I were heading to eastern WA hunting. WE were on a long flat stretch when we saw a car in the ditch. It was down in the teens or lower so we thought we'd better check it out. No traffic. I started to stop and discovered I was on black ice doing about 55 mph. I took at least a mile to get stopped. The road looked absolutely bare! When were got back to the car, I could barely keep my balance walking on that ice. Worst I have ever been on. The guy was OK, said he lived a mile or 2 from there.

I think that might have been the same trip we hunted elk on Saturday. WE stayed in the canopy in my pickup, got up and had breakfast out of the ice box. It was a nice sunny day and quite comfortable until the sun went down behind the mountain. WE headed to town to get dinner and I turned the radio on. The weatherman said it was expected to get down to -30 again tonight! No wonder it felt a little chilly that morning ;-) WE abandoned the hunting and stayed in a motel that night and came home the next day and watched the Seahawks game ;-)


----------



## Bonka

+60°. 98% RH, breeze


Code:


 1 MPH. <br />We owned a 1966 Toyota Land Cruiser long wheel base when we lived in WY.  We we visiting my SIL in Boulder, CO.<br />We had only had the vehicle about a month so we loaded up and headed for the high country. We looked

 a topical map and found a small lake with only a rough road leading to it. I had the outfit in 4WD and often n low range. We came up over the final hill before the lake and there before my eyes sat a VW Beetle.
The two ladies did their best to keep from roaring with laughter but failed. It was about a year before I saw the humor in it.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to upper teens today and sunny and calm. Just about enough to let the salt do it's thing on the ice. There are lots of unintentional skating ponds around here. It's supposed to warm up a bit later in the week. They are also saying 4 to 8" of snow starting tomorrow through Tuesday. We'll see.

No matter where you are, there are always that group of people who think 4WD means their vehicle can defy the laws of physics. Some just have to learn the hard way.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

LONG night, last night…wake up to a cold, dreary, cloudy morning…no snow, yet. Haven't even poked me nose out the door.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got a small dusting of snow yesterday but, nothing to get excited about. The temp is 16° and warming up to 22°. They are forecasting snow tonight and snow/rain mix Tuesday, Oh Joy.

*Captain*, I liked your report from Monterey, CA. I've been watching the tournament and I thought I saw you in the crowd. LOL Lucky guy, I'd love to go see Phil and the gang.

*WI Mike*, you said the USS Billings was built in Wisconsin. Was it built on the shores of Lake Michigan? Did they sail it out through the lakes to the ocean? Just curious!

You guys and your 4WD's. I've had one most of my life. But, when I was younger, I had one that was a Chevy step side. I raised it 4" and had a 3" body lift on it with 36" mudders (tires). I could go most anywhere but, when it came to stopping, It wasn't worth a crap. One year, we had a blizzard with blinding snow. While heading down a paved snow covered road, I hit a snow drift that was laying across the road. I think I did a couple of 360° before it finally came to rest in a ditch on the opposite side of the road. I think I could've been airborne for a while. I had to have a passing road grader pull me out. I had lots of fun with that truck but, that wasn't one of the times. LOL

Well enough stories for now. I've got to get to the shop and get some things done. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## muleskinner

19 degrees F when I got up a 5:30 this morning here on the Olympic Peninsula in WA state. That's probably near a record low for the date. No snow overnight added to the 2 feet that are already on the ground but at least another foot predicted starting this afternoon and continuing through Tuesday. 10 day forecast is for continued sub freezing temps and periodic snow. This is the most snowfall since the end of December 1996 when I got 3 feet overnight And it's the most significant sustained snow event since 1950, the year I was born.

The irony is that until two weeks ago we were having one of the mildest winters I can remember, not even a killing frost. Had crocus, daffodils and tulips starting to pop their heads out. Then we took a 10 day excursion to St. Pete Fl on Jan 28th and things turned to doo-doo.


----------



## muleskinner

19 degrees F when I got up a 5:30 this morning here on the Olympic Peninsula in WA state. That's probably near a record low for the date. No snow overnight added to the 2 feet that are already on the ground but at least another foot predicted starting this afternoon and continuing through Tuesday. 10 day forecast is for continued sub freezing temps and periodic snow. This is the most snowfall since the end of December 1996 when I got 3 feet overnight And it's the most significant sustained snow event since 1950, the year I was born.

The irony is that until two weeks ago we were having one of the mildest winters I can remember, not even a killing frost. Had crocus, daffodils and tulips starting to pop their heads out. Then we took a 10 day excursion to St. Pete Fl on Jan 28th and things turned to doo-doo.


----------



## roxypad

75 here, and a bit sunny 

-Roxy, https://www.futurefile.co.uk/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we were supposed to have an inch of snow this morning for my drive to work. Instead it was 1/4" of wet slippery ice. Had to put tire chains on to go anywhere. Helped a few people who went off the road. One of them was my neighbors Son in law to be. Gave him a ride back to his driveway. Took me over 2 hours to get to work. Now it's warmed a bit and ice is almost gone. Lots of ambulances and fire trucks hit around the county. One of them was a brand new million dollar ladder truck that was hit by a tractor trailer. Luckily none of ours.


----------



## bandit571

29 degrees, 8 mph winds….light rain/snow arriving in town….might hit 50 on Tuesday?....


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 34 when I finally woke up after taking a sleep aid last night (10:20)....The low was 32, but I missed that…It was raining when I went for my morning coffee, and it's still coming down at this report…Looks like rain all day, tonight, and all day tomorrow….I've been having back trouble for the last few days, and it feels like that pulled muscle I tore a couple of weeks ago is not quite healed. Can't hardly get up or down out of a chair or bed, and my leg muscle is killing me….I tell ya guys, this surgery is rougher than the first 2 I've had….More invasive, more repairs, and putting metal fussion bars in don't help, either….This one's gonna take a lot longer to get over than the others. And the humidity is at 99%, winds are light @ 6 mph., and so far we've gotten .06" of moisture….More to come..!!


----------



## bandit571

Snow has arrived, here….have an ugly white coating on the ground, now.

One of the 4 holes is a lot sore-er than the other three….hard to take a deep breath…..

May try to visit the shop..sometime…


----------



## Rick Dennington

You guys talking about 4WD trucks and Suburbans, and autos….....When I lived in Texas nearly all my life, then moved to Tennessee (Memphis) for 20 years, we didn't have to have 4WDs there because it was flat country, and you bought a 2WD.cause that's about all they had there….4WDs were not common there….. But when I moved to the mountains 17 years ago, and went to buy my first truck and Suburban, I found out that ALL the car dealers around my neck of the woods sold only 4WDs…..A 2WD drive was / is scares around here….! That's because around here you have too many hills and hollors and winding roads, and some nasty terrain….BUT….a 4WD is still useless on icy and snow covered roads…..!! So around here, under those conditions, NOTHING moves till it's gone…The little town I live in (pop. 742), people know not to get out in those conditions, and it shuts down mainly because it's elderly retired folks, no children, and no school buses run….So we sequester in our homes till it's all over.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Chance of rain this afternoon and evening. Tomorrow and Tuesday should be dry, but they're calling for heavy rains Wednesday and Thursday. Then, they're showing at least some rain every day for the next 10 days. Maybe we should call this place Soggy Diego?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I posted that bed I've been working on as a project. Customer was very happy.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's about 27° here with some lite snow. They're still saying 4 - 8" tomorrow through Tuesday night. I hope they're wrong.

Don - there are a couple shop builders here, up toward Green Bay, WI. This particular ship was built in Marinette, a bit north of Green Bay and it's shore line is on the bay side. The ships are put in there and go through commissioning before heading out to the Atlantic via the St Lawrence seaway. Here's a typical launch video.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wasn't it one of those Littoral combat ships that got stranded in Canada for the winter due to ice last winter?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful wintery day in WW, partly cloudy, above freezing but dipping back below again tonight, wind 3 and gusting to 5. With wind chill our 33° feels like 30° ;-)

Mike, I didn't know they weld a whacking spot on to christen ships. Why don't they whack the hull with the bottle? Too fragile ? ;-)

Stopping the 4×4xFord was a real tough job, even on dry pavement. I think Ford could have done a little better sizing the brakes. A buddy made a vacuum assist for the brakes, that helped a little but one needed to be very cautious especially near freeway exits where all the hairbrains cut in front and slam on the brakes to get off. I remember one suicidal idiot who zipped past. Apparently he was going to cut in front of a Metro bus, but it was too late. He slammed on the brakes, cut behind it and in front of me. I was a little closer to it than I probably should have been but we were stopping and I had room, I wasn't in danger of hitting it. All of a sudden the idiot in the sports car was about 6" in front of my winch bumper and about a foot behind the bus' steel bumper ! He must not have paid attention in physics in high school. The bus probably weighed 40,000 pounds, my 4×4 was over 8,000, his plastic sports car was maybe 1,000 pounds plus steel beats plastic every time in crushing contests ;-)

It would go in the snow. One day a buddy and I were hunting and we got to where we were pushing through about 3 1/2 feet of snow. That was enough, we didn't have snow shoes, so no point in going however further the 4×4 would go. I had a small 1/8" cable under the truck. People used to ask what it was for. Just in case I got stuck going somewhere I didn 't want to winch it forward ;-) Never used it, thank goodness.


----------



## BurlyBob

Last night we got maybe an inch and a half snow last night. Seemed to be a little heavier. Hopefully with more water in it. Seems we might get a couple of more inches over the 48-72 hours.

I'm getting a bit burned out on bullet casting. May have to give it a break for a few weeks and make some saw dust or give ice fishing a try. Pretty sure I need a change of activity.


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

All the way up to +6° today but now at -4°. Might get up to upper 20's tomorrow and 30's on Tuesday. About a half inch of snow last night did not take long to clean up in the cold. A lot nicer on the snowplow when it is above zero.


----------



## pottz

good morning lj's it's sunny and a cool 45 this morning going up to 58.had about a 1/4" of rain saturday and sunday and as dawson said more bigger storms for wednesday-thursday and who knows how long.wishing good weather to all.


----------



## bandit571

2" of snow yesterday….then freezing mist all night….now just rain….must be a Monday out there….

Will try this week to do a bit of lumber shopping…..have a "How to.." blog in mind…..maybe Thursday, I can get out of the house?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently mild with temps at 26° here in Mid-Michigan. Our high for today will be just below the freezing mark at 31°. We got a small dusting of snow last night, nothing compared to what was called for. However, we are under a "winter storm watch" until Wednesday morning. More fun on the horizon.

*WI Mike*, thanks for the ship info. The video was kinda cool to watch. I never realized they made those ships here in the great lakes. But, it stands to reason that they would. I always figured they made those giants on either the east or west coast.

Congrats goes out to our award winning *FF Bill*. He made the top 3 again. Great job Bill. You deserve it.

*Bandit*, I hope you get to feeling better soon.

*Jerry*, How's the wife coming along? I hope she's doing well too.

I made my wife another shelf for her cookie jar collection. I've told her she needs to slow down on the cookie jar collection cause I'm running out of wall space. Of course, she had to remind me of my hand planes too. Gulp! I guess I best shut up about her cookie jars.

Well, I've got to head out and clean up my mess in the shop and get started on some other projects that's been backing up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 clear, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain forecast till Wednesday and Thursday, as Pottz mentioned.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remembered this from last winter. One of the previous littoral combat ships had become trapped in Montreal due to ice. I guess that's one of the risks of building the ships on the Great Lakes.
https://news.usni.org/2018/04/02/littoral-combat-ship-uss-little-rock-leaves-montreal-three-months-trapped-ice


----------



## bigblockyeti

44 this morning at the bus stop on a dreary misting day, but it's not snow so that's a huge plus! 48 now and headed to 54 this afternoon, hopefully the precipitation is done so I can cut up some plywood in the driveway for garage shelves. I really was hoping to have my tablesaw set up so I could rip the sheets to width quickly and accurately but all the crap in the way needs to be shelved first, kind of a catch 22. It will be so much nicer after all the shelf fodder actually has shelves on which to be put away.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been snowing since around 4am. Really crappy lite fluffy stuff. No real water in it to speak of, Kinda breezy as well.

I've been frantic about finding some reloading gear. I've torn apart the Man Cave and everywhere else I might have hid it so I can find it when I need it. Sure wish I could remember where I hid it. Seems like a hid it real good! Any of you guys ever find yourselves in the same situation?


----------



## pottz

> It s been snowing since around 4am. Really crappy lite fluffy stuff. No real water in it to speak of, Kinda breezy as well.
> 
> I ve been frantic about finding some reloading gear. I ve torn apart the Man Cave and everywhere else I might have hid it so I can find it when I need it. Sure wish I could remember where I hid it. Seems like a hid it real good! Any of you guys ever find yourselves in the same situation?
> 
> - BurlyBob


story of my life bob-lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Story of my life too Bob. I'm currently missing $30 from this weekend that I took out of my pocket at Boy Scout campout when I went to bed. Put it in a good place. It's still in that place, wherever thatmay be.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Rain…..!!! It has rained here at the homstead for 3 days and nights solid, and no sign of letting up. It was a cold, wet 40 degrees when I finally rose ( 10:30) to get my hot cup of joe. It's now 42 and the same conditions…Plenty of heavy clabber, and just nasty weather. Rain chance is


Code:


 100%, and the humidity is 98%. Winds are very light

 2 mph. So far with all this rain, we've gotten 2.6" of moisture…It's not a heavy downpour, just a steady downpour.

I just got a weather alert on my phone, and we are under a flood watch until 4:00 p.m. today.
Mercy…! I sure wish I could do something constructive in my shop. But alas, it's not to be for now. I can't drive yet, Doctor said another 3-4 weeks…maybe…!! So…I just sit around mildewing to keep from molding.

Don….Did you get the PM I sent you a few days ago.? Just curious if you got it…!!

Bill…..Congrats on making the Top 3 with that beautiful bed you built for the lady dispatcher…..Stellar job…!!

Jerry….Sure hope your spouse is healing up after her back surgery….We're both in the same boat….

Guys, that's all I have for now…I'll just sit around and listen to it rain some more…..Dinner time, too…Later.


----------



## Bonka

Artsy; Thanks for asking. She is doing much better and using less and less opioids. She has been driving some and is up and about without a walker. She is, at present, installing a new filter on one of her fish tanks.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 27° with 15 MPH winds and snowing. They just upgraded us to Winter Storm Warning until midnight tomorrow. We are expected to get 5 to 7" by morning. Some areas could get a foot

Jerry - glad to hear your bride is doing better. Sounds like she is getting up and around some. That's good.

Bill - Congratulations on Top 3. Great job on the bed.

BBob - I have enough trouble finding things I DON'T hide, so yeah, I feel your pain.

Rick - I know your itching to get back in the shop, but don't rush it. Stay disciplined my friend.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang I finally found what I was looking for. I knew I had in it that type of box but I thought it was in the bigger sized box. I was getting ready to buy replacement parts. Thankfully, after finding this gear I've saved myself $80. In all this furious searching I've found things I had totally forgotten about. I'm thinking that fishing rod chest of drawers is going to go a long way toward helping my organization.


----------



## Bonka

BB: I've lost stuff I didn't even know I had.


----------



## bandit571

30s outside, rainy, dreary, clouded over…bit of a breeze…..how much longer til Spring gets here?

May try to go lumber shopping this afternoon, weather permitting..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and snowy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We are getting and have been getting a good mix of rain and freezing rain since about 2:00 this morning. Roads are slick with a coating of snow and Ice on them. Driveway is plugged up again but passable. Schools are closed again. This makes about 10 days schools have closed so far this year. And this week isn't over yet. More to come later this week. Yay!

*Rick*, yes I did get your PM, Thanks. It was very much appreciated. I was just glad you were on the mend. You're sounding better everyday. Keep up the good work.

I have to agree with *WI Mike*, I not only put things away and can't find them I also can't find things that I put in plain site. For the last week, I've been working on putting some drawers in my work table so I can put things away and off my bench. 10 more drawers to loose things in. I thought about that the whole time I was building them. LOL

*Jerry*, That's good news. It won't be long and she'll be chasing you around the house again. LOL

Yesterday I finally got around to cleaning up my mess in my shop from my last project. I filled several boxes and bags full of sawdust shavings from my planner. After the dust cleared, I put a coat of polyurethane on my wife's shelving unit. While that was drying, I dug out some of my old planes and tuned them up. I've got some nice old planes that cut really nice now and they look pretty good too.

Well, that's all I have for now. I guess I'll have one more cup of sheep dip and head out to the shop for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. This will be the warmest day of the week, with substantial rain starting tomorrow. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the best wood would be for ark building? Just curious, you understand.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 30 with a stiff wind. The predicted snow has be downgraded. I checked the satellite photos and it looks like DBob is going to get some rain. Sure wish he'd send it my direction.

Well back to bullet casting sure hope to get done by the end of next week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 33 and clabbered over when I finally rose….Didn't want to get out of the rack at all, cause my back was hurting so bad. You see, I pulled another muscle. This time it was in my left hip, and it traveled down into my left thigh muscle…I tell ya guys, this surgery is not going well at all. I've had a lot more problems with this one than the other 2 I've had…..or so it seems….Maybe I'm rushing things. But it's been 5 weeks, and things should be improving. But it seems like it's going the other direction…!! All I can do is go along with it and hope it gets better….
It's now 35, still cloudy, and no rain. It moved out yesterday, and the wind picked up some….The humidity is at 76%, and the wind is blowing @ 14 mph. Makes it feel like 27 out there…The last rainfall total was .09"

Today is my wife's birthday, and I'm stove up so bad I can't take her out to supper.. But I did get her a b.d. present, so I hope that counts for something…..I'll have to make it up to her when I'm able…...

That's all I have for now….time to ice my back and take a muscle relaxer…..Later, guys.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Hang in there Rick. You will win eventually. Hoping it is soon as you have had enough time away from the shop.

I can spend hours looking for things, give up and buy a new one and usually the lost will show up. I have a lot of duplicates because of that.

Up near 30° now and sunshine. Finally warmed up a bit so I can do some finish work. Can open the doors while I spray and get rid of the fog. Have several projects that will finally get finished today. Should stay above 0° for the next several days they say.


----------



## bandit571

Rain has stopped, wind is picking up….

Lumber shopping completed for today, except for the plywood. Oil change in the van…bought me a new coat….

Plywood was the same price at Menard's as Lowes…..Menard's does NOT have a saw to cut panels down….

Handles have been bought (10 pack!) nails and a large bottle of glue.

I think that will do for one day….first time I have been out of the house since I got home last Thursday…..


----------



## MSquared

27 this morning , light snow, then sleet, then snow, then sleet… warmed a bit, then rain …. tonight, ice!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, well it was just a beautiful day out here in the cactus patch in the high 60°'s … only missed 70 by a degree, under mostly cloudy skies …

Ya know BBob lost something then found it … Well I hunted and hunted for am item an then found it … then I said to my self, "self we need to reorganize this area", and I did, ... and found a new home for everything and put them in a logical spot … now if only I could remember where that spot is …

Be safe and be well


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The winter storm warning has been extended until 3am. There is still some light snow, but wind gusts up to 35 MPH are the bigger issue. We ended up with about 8", but some areas got over a foot. More snow coming on Thursday.

Rick - Sorry you're struggling so much with your back. I hope it turns around for you.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I worked an extra 6 hours today so my counterpart could attend a funeral for a retired volunteer FF. He died on the operating table during an emergency heart valve procedure. They didn't catch it in time. I barely knew him, but it was a sad deal. It rained for a while this morning didn't even snowed too. Get this…..tomorrow the sun will come out!
Only for one day though, it will rain again on Thursday. Then snow Friday night. I may have another interesting drive to work on Saturday.

Mike, I envy your snow.

BBob, I'm glad you found it, whatever it was.

Tomorrow I'm gonna start a few projects for a guy who's retiring in April. I've known him for 35 years. I haven't always agreed with his work ethic, but he served for a long time and he's due a nice retirement. He was my captain when I got hired and then he got demoted and I eventually became his captain. He asked me to make a shadow box for his 30 year brass axe. The dept. has asked me to make a flag case for his retirement. These will both be walnut.

Rick, gotta get that back straightened out so we can go fishing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was too chilly for me this morning at 38 while waiting for the school bus, but we'll hopefully see 56 later today as it continues to warm up.

Bill, I know it can be tough when we lose someone that we have something in common with even if we don't know them. There was a DUI driver (with suspended license & out on bond for drug charges) that plowed into a mom just outside our neighborhood while taking her 11 year old son to school last Friday. Rolled mom's KIA SUV and sent a bunch of people to the hospital. The 11 year old didn't make it and they live only ~3/8 mile away as the crow flies. The road isn't the problem, the people that are on it always are when something goes wrong.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….cold, windy, snow and ice on the ground…clouds are starting to clear out….

Grandson got passed last night….he was headed home from a Wall E World parking lot ( two wrecks IN the parking lot) 4 lane city street…..Grandson was doing about 20 or so…way too slow for some dummy behind him…..dummy proceeded to pass, spun around….crossed the center line…right into the front of a city cop car….whose driver proceeded to yank the idiot out of the wrecked car. Grandson slowed to ask IF the cop needed anything.."Nope, go on home..".

Natasha: "You haft Plan, Darlink?" 
Boris B. : "I haft Plan, they don't always work…but…I always haft Plan" 
soooo..


----------



## Bonka

It may not seem cold to you gents in the Northern climes but +54°, 63% RH & 4 MPH breeze feels colder to me than when I go back to So Dak ice fishing. I have felt colder in Fl in he winter than any other place I have lived. I have been in every state except Alaska and lived in several but this takes the cake.
WY. was the coldest. The little town we lived in got down to -54° two nights in a row. There was no wind, dead calm. If a breeze was even present I have no idea what more could have happened to wild life. No one suffered any injuries and no one's engine blocks cracked.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with rain moving in later this afternoon. We're supposed to get 2 to 3 inches here on the coast over the next two days, with double that in the inland valleys. The mountains? Well, they'll get a bunch and a half.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow DBob. You and your rain!
It got to the mid 50s here today with some sun. Tomorrow it's back to dismal and wet. Maybe some snow on Friday into Saturday.
Made a shadow box for a guy who's retiring soon. This is to hold his axe that he got at 30 years. Next I will build a flag case with shadow box below to hold some badges and helmet shields. There are 6 slots in the bottom to hold challenge coins. The biscuit cutter was perfect for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Don, didn't you make a flag case like that. It's not in your projects.


----------



## Cricket

It's 62 degrees right now. I am FREEZING.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

No report on this mornings weather as I was tied up running to town to take care of some business….This was the first time I've driven since the surgery…Not bad at all….I have a Z truck, and luckily it has side steps, so that helps a lot…Then it was nap time, and that's my story and I'm sticking to it….The high did get to 57 and partly clabbered all day, the humidity was a little higher than it is now, and it's 34% now, and winds are @8 mph….So it's pretty well in line with Bill's weather further North West near St. Louis. A low of 44 for in the morning, and a high of 61….so it's not too shabby…..!!

bandit…..I'm guessing by your drawing that a chest of drawers is in the works….Hope you're felling better, and getting your strength back to get you at 100% health-wise…!!

Bill……….Our weather is pretty close as usual….That shadow box is looking good, bud, and I figure the guy is gonna be tickled to get it. When and if I ever get back in the shop, one of the projects I've got in mind is to build a shadow box for all my antique fishing lures and reels….A lot of them date back to the '20s, 30s, and 40's, etc. I have plans for other projects…..and a couple of orders to fill for a few customers…if I ever get to where I can do it
And….by the way…What are challenge coins?
I do remember Don and I believe BurlyBob too made some flag cases….But you might check with them on that….I could be wrong….!!

That's it for me tonight…it's supper time, so I better get to the grub….Goolosh and a salad tonight….Yummy…!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Oh yea…..Almost forgot…..Gang, we've made it over the 4,000 mark on our second half of our thread….That means that we've went over the 14,000+ post on our weather thread…..Way to go, gang….! Keep them reports coming in…!! GrumpyMike gets the grand prize for the 4,000th post….A no expense, no paid vacation, and no prize. Congrats Mike for being the grand prize winner of nothing….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

A challenge coin is given out by an agency such as the military to a member. The challenge is to carry it at all times and produce it whenever challenged by another member. We don't do that, but we give one out on each 5 year anniversary. Here is mine for 25 years. They are 1 3/4" across.I do carry a coin all the time, but it is a coin with a firefighter prayer and St Florian on the other side.


----------



## MSquared

Dang!! I was shootin' for 4,000….. just missed it!!


----------



## MSquared

Bill, my guess is a lot of folks have their Talismans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably MSquared. I never intended for mine to be that, but it just happened. The coin Is always in my pocket. I get very stressed if I forget it or misplace it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

You all know that tomorrow is Valentines Day, so don't forget about your sweety. Get her a box of candy, a card, some flowers, or dinner and a movie….She'll love you for doing that, and besides, she might even let you get a new toy for your shop….!! Just a friendly reminder….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting cloudy days in WW, sunny, temp bouncing between freezing and 40. Snow melting with flood warnings for the river valleys and locally. They are calling out the National Guard to dig out some foothills communities. The pass has been closed since Monday. Semis stacking up by the thousands on both sides. Freeways are littered with broken tire chains punchering tires and doing a lot of other damage around the wheel wells. If astronomers do not find intelligent life soon, it will be too late to matter one way or the other ;-)

One of you guys down south please hand Cricket a blanket! ;-))

Box and medal look good Bill. The union gives us a pin every 5 years. 50 was a milestone, but maybe looking forward from 25 would be a better option, eh?


----------



## bluekingfisher

The cold snap here seems to have abated, at least temporarily here in East Anglia. Cold crisp days, although we had rain last Sunday, first time in weeks. 
Temps reportedly to be in the high 40's today. No wind and the sky is still blue. The wife is off work today and tomorrow so my next two days will be at the mercy of her whims.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. I was remiss in reporting yesterday. It was sunny, in the 20's and a bit breezy. Nice enough for an afternoon walk.

It's 25° now with cloudy skies, 86% RH and winds at 4 MPH. It should get close to 40° today before dropping to 5° overnight.

Tomorrow we are heading south to visit my sister in southern Indiana. It will at least be a little warmer than here, but not much. We will be celebrating our birthdays (mine is today).

Come hell or high water or snow (depending on you latitude), I plan on finishing wine rack today. For whatever reason, the final coats of shellac on the face of it gave me fits. I finally got a new brush and worked it out to acceptable.

All you poor folks who are freezing in the 60's…..
..... I was going to say something sympathetic but I got nothin'

Bob in WW - you guys have been getting hammered with snow. When I was at Ft Lewis back in '73 we got about a foot in December. I missed it though because Deb and I came home for our wedding. It was all but gone when we got back.

Bill, the shadow box is looking good.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather is nice and dreary again today; 55F, 70%RH and overcast at sunrise. Tried to rain overnight, mostly drizzle with little accumulation. High of 60F expected, with more rain forecast during day. Radar maps show nothing but green crud blowing into AZ from SoCal. Not expecting any sunshine or excruciating heat. YEAH!

Got lucky for V-Day this year, SWMBO decided to work from home today. Saves me exorbitant delivery charges for 2 dozen roses to her work place to make her co-workers jealous. Who knows, maybe she will want to work 'in the shop' while she is home today? wink, wink…

Have a happy, healthy, safe, and vigorous Valentines Day!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry Cricket! I do not have any better weather to send you. You would not like ours at all.

Was a nice day yesterday. Up to the low 40's but when the sun went down it cooled down. Went to single digit temps and started snowing. Is 3° this morning with a couple inches of new snow. Maybe get up to near 20° later.

Starting work on moving my router to the extension table on the new tablesaw today. Need to get the lift mounted and t-track so I can move the old setup out to the other garage to make some room to work.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s and windy….for now.

back brakes on the van need replaced…might be a sticky caliper…E-brake?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's almost 60 and sunny out today. Tomorrow it's gonna snow about 3". That's Missouri weather for ya.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 wet, cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. So far we've had 0.84 inches of rain since yesterday, with more to come this afternoon and evening. We have all kinds of watches and warnings in place. Even so, we haven't had as much rain as predicted.

Mike. Happy birthday to you and your wife.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, sounds like you better have your life preserver handy!

We're getting rain as well but not that much. It's got the packed snow on the streets all mushy and slushy. I'm thinking it will be all washed off in a another day or so.

Last week the grandsons infected me with their stomach flu and I survived. This week my wife infected me with her cold. I can't see to win for losing.

Ya'll stay warm and dry.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today turned out quite nice. It got up to mid 40's, calm, but cloudy. I took my bride to lunch today for V-day - or she took me out for my birthday. Well, I paid so I win  I finally finished the wine rack -



















Now on to other projects.

DBob - you know you're in trouble when the change the speed limits to knots.

Have a great evening everyone


----------



## bandit571

Starting to view these 2 hour excursions to the shop as "PT"....feels like I have been worked over….

Son and Grandson are to replace the rear brakes on the van,,,and might need to replace the caliper as well…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A typical gray day in WW, 36 to 44, sprinkles somewhere. I found 2" in the gauge. Haven't checked it for a week, no sure how much is rain from yesterday and and how much is melted snow.

Wine rack looks good Mike in WI. Probably look better filled ;-) I think the people take it harder here than it warrants. If they were prepared, most would not be stuck. If they stopped and took off the chains when they didn't need them instead of driving 60 mph on them they would not be all over the highway. I went about 12 miles to Dr this AM and didn't see any. I suppose they swept most of them up last night.

Geez, DBob, the first 5 years we knew you you didn't have a drop of rain. Hope you don't have another 5 year dry spell when this little flood ends. BTW, I would recommend balsa for an Ark. You can build airplanes if you end up not needing it ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## dawsonbob

Well folks, we've had about 1.52 inches since yesterday, and it looks like the storm is pretty much over. There'll be some showers for the next little while, but nothing like we've had for the last couple of days.

Mike. What a great rack. Wine rack, I mean. Had to laugh at the thing about changing mph to knots. Come to think of it, I did see a cabin cruiser going down the freeway…

WWBob. Ain't it the truth? There must be a happy medium. I could be quite happy with just a little rain every couple of days

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Thanks guys. Bob in WW, I'm still chuckling about your balsa wood idea.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, With DBob's track record with rain, I doubt an ark is necessary, but it pays to be prepared. Always nice to have a salvage option ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Mike. Could get expensive to fill that wine rack. Looks nice!

Happy sailing DBob. I think an ark and an airplane both would be good.

Got all the way up to 18° today. Started melting some on the streets while the sun was shining.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I have to agree with everyone. that is a very nice looking wine rack. But then again how could anyone go wrong with walnut. I find that every thing I produce with walnut turns out amazing. It just keeps on giving.


----------



## Firewood

BBob - sorry to disappoint, but it's cherry.

It's 5° this morning. Quite a contrast from yesterday. The winds are 18 MPH making it feel like -17°. It's clear, but it's also dark, so doesn't really matter. 

Stay warm my friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it was walnut too. Either way it looks great. The finish looks very good. What did you use?
We are in for a little snow today. I'm hoping for at least 3". It was 64° yesterday and now it's 25.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's windy and cold here in Mid-Michigan. The wind is howling at 20 mph and the temp is 24° so the wind chill temp is actually +6. The weather guys say that it's gonna be this way for the next week. That's alright because it's nice and toasty in my shop.

*FF Bill and Rick*, Your both right, I did make a nice flag case a while back. I was gonna put it on LJ but, I had asked the customer to put it together and take some pictures of it so I could send it in. It never took place and I forgot to do it myself. I think it's kinda to late to do it now. I've made lots of projects and not put them on LJ. I'm sure we all have.

*WI Mike*, yes I agree with the others, you wine rack turned out great. I have to say though, your pictures on the project page makes it look taller in your wine cellar. You did a wonderful job.

I've been busy the last couple of days. I took my wife for a couple of tests to see what's happening to her heart. It seems that she has a "mild cardio infraction" not to be confused with "myocardial infarction" the later would be deadly. Anyway, it is due to her not being able to keep her blood pressure under control. The doctor changed her medications and hopefully it will keep it under control better.

My license plates are due for my truck that I own. The Michigan secretary of state sent me my notice and we have to pay "gulp" $275 for the plates this year. Can you believe that? I can remember I used to cry over a measly $30 years ago. There goes a new tool out the window.

On that note, I think I'll go out in the shop and cry for a while. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix has 55F, 100% RH; with fog scattered in suburbia and farming areas this morning.
Rained enough last few days the ground is saturated, and we are at dew point. 
Roads are wet despite rain stopped yesterday.
Supposed to warm up to 65F and see some sunshine, but will stay humid.

Local Wood Worker's Source stores are having customer appreciation sale, with Festool demos today. My excitement will be to go shopping and dream about about wood and tools I can't afford.

Firewood - the wine rack looks good.

artsyfartsy - AZ vehicle registration costs are horrible. A new v8 SUV will cost you $600-$700 first couple of years. Fee is based on value/horsepower. Mine is 6 years old now, and still paying over $300 in registration fee. 

Have a happy, healthy, dry, and safe day!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Woke up to 5" of new snow early this morning. Took Jamie to work and spent an hour pushing snow. Had to warm up before finishing that job. About 8° and cloudy but should get to 25° later. Glad there is no wind or it would be a real blizzard with all the light fluffy stuff.

Hope to get the router lift mounted in the saw extension table today. Then I can move the old saw into the other garage so I have room to work in the shop.

I have not posted any projects for some time. Just send them out and go for the next one. Have pictures of everything so someday may post a few.

License plates are $130. for my pickup here. The bike and both trailers have permanent plates on them with no annual renewal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

54 in my part of SC now headed to 60 this afternoon when we could get some rain and almost certainly will as we make our way into tomorrow.

Don, stay warm in your shop and sorry to hear about registration costs going up. Ohio wasn't too bad but they classified every truck 1/2 ton or less as the same ~$55 so the guys with 1500HD and other trucks that were really rebadged 3/4 ton trucks were making out pretty good while those driving a 4 banger regular cab Ranger that weighed ~2400lbs. were getting royally ripped off. Even one ton duallys were ~$110 annually if they were non-commercial. Here in SC the registration is reasonable but annual property tax seems to hover around $200 per $10K vehicle value. Driving a newer car that has dropped significantly in actual value can still be very expensive every year. On the other hand a 69' Chevelle for example that you might be able to sell for ~$45K might only be $20 per year in property taxes. The thing I found most annoying when moving down was the BMV could only offer an estimate of what it would cost over the phone then you get the actual amount when you go in. My truck over the phone was guesstimated at $150, that turned into $250 when I actually went in.


----------



## bandit571

Partly sunny, mid 30s, bit of a breeze….rather a nice day.

Van getting fixed this afternoon…just about $300…..plates for it are $38….for a little 1" x 1" sticker…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 28 eariler, with tons of rain, and it's still raining….It is now 31, and the rain has turned to freezing rain.. Supposed to do this all day and into the evening hours…The humidity is 87%, and the winds are slightly breezy


Code:


8 mph. I think we've reached the high for today

 what it is now…..31….

Yesterday was a busy day for both me and the wife….Both of us had to go to the doctor, as my ears were clogged up…again, and she had the same thing in one of her ears, too….Got mine flushed out, so I can hear good now, but had a slight infection, so I had to get some ear drops, and antibiotics for mine. She had to get some meds for hers too. Got her some candy and a card for Valentines Day. Had lunch in town, then came home for a nap….I took her out to supper later on, and had a steak dinner and all the trimmings….I think she enjoyed that.
Talking about licence plates and stickers: When I lived in Tennessee I got my DV tags free…no renewel stickers..Moved to Arkansas, got new DV tags, but had to pay $3.50 for each yearly sticker for both the pickup and Suburban…total of $7.00 to renew…This year they changed to law for DV tags….My truck is free (no sticker), and the 'Burban is still $3.50. Just renewed it in January, so I'm covered till nezt January of 2020…..!! I'm very lucky.
Mike….I agree with the rest of the gang….Your wine rack is beautiful and well made….Stellar job, my friend…It'll hold a lot of "booze".....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The heavy rain is over now, but we may still get showers for a few days.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL:, +73°, 7% RH, breeze @ 2 MPH. It is supposed to get up in the 80's by Sunday. I dread the morning when I open the door and the sweltering heat hits me and stays well into Sept.


----------



## Firewood

Hello from Scottsburg, IN. It's 36° here and cloudy. The drive down was typical (boring). Anyone who's driven down I65 knows what I mean.

Thanks for all the kind words on the wine rack. The finish is a mix of various methods. My plan was to use Behlens cherry dye on the whole thing. I did all the bottle dividers with that and after applying a couple coats of shellac to them I really liked the color. But when I got to the top and rails, I was getting too much blotching. With the dye being DA based, neither shellac sealer nor the blotch control would help eliminate it. So, I used the blotch control with a GF gel stain to get a pretty close match on the color. The rack was finished with shellac and the top with arm-r-seal. All in all I'm satisfied with the outcome.

Here in Wisconsin we pay $75 license fee. I forget how much trucks cost, but it's the same for car and SUV. I never understood why some states would base the fee on value of vehicle.

Well, since I'm here, I guess I should spend time with my sister. Not sure how much I'll be posting the next couple days.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Mike,

I saw where you made the Top 3 on posting the wine rack…Congrats, my friend….You did good, as usual…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a semi wunnerful day in WW, 32ish to 46ish, cloudy with a little sun. Snow is melting. The National Guard is still digging out North Bend. Looks like they have 3 feet of Slush . It is a little worse there than I first thought, but the media exaggerates everything. Why would anyone believe the early reports?

The pass might be open both ways now. They closed it because of avalanche danger. The ski resort was snowed in too. They were happy no one could get there while they were digging out ;-) The first rescue of the experienced mountaineer crowd on the first day of the storm. Family of 5 were in the Cascades a few miles north of Snoqualmie Pass. I always wonder if they are experienced, why are they out there in those conditions?

I found the emergency that this storm produced; Costco was out of chocolate chip cookies! ;-( First time ever! Had to settle for a variety package with only 1/3 CC. Not sure what to do with the others? I hate to throw them in the garbage. Macadamia nut aren't too bad ;-)

Mike in WI, I don't feel one bit sorry about your boring drive. Now if you cross the Dakotas and Montana, you deserve some sympathy! It was either on I-64 or 65 in Indiana I hit a chuck hole close to a foot deep and 2 or 3 feet wide. That was a $1,000 disaster. Lucky it didn't wipe out the 5th wheel too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 chilly, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Only a small chance of rain today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's darn cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is only 22° but with the windchill index, it feels more like 11°.

Well it looks like I'm the only one here this morning for coffee. Everyone decided to take the day off so, I have to buy my own coffee. LOL

Nothing new, I worked in my shop yesterday cleaning up an old plane I've been wanting to take care of. It's looking pretty good. I've got one more I need to clean up and I'll be done for a while.

*WI Mike*, I was pretty bummed at first when you posted your wine rack and you didn't get an award, but I guess it was too soon. Congrats on the Top 3 award. You earned it.

Well, I'm gonna skedaddle out of here for now and head to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been cold here the last couple of days…mornings have been in the 20's, and highs in the 30s….We had rain night before last , and it rained all day into the night….They had freezing rain /snow predicted for today and tonight, but it never showed up….Just a few sprinkles this morning….It was 23 this morning at coffee time, with plenty of clabber, and the humidity was / is 77%, and a breeze @ 10 mph. The high will get to 44….maybe…..!!

I was down and out all day yesterday and last night with a terrible back ache…That's why I wasn't on, but I also noticed no one else posted either…I guess we were all tied up with things to do, or working on projects, etc.

Mike…. I don't remember congrats for you making the Top 3 with the new wine rack….And a belated birthday, also…Hope you are enjoying your visit with your kinfolks….

That's all I got for now….I'm still feeling a little ragged out, so time for another drug….Later, y'all…..!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 chilly, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with light rain expected later this afternoon.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a nice looking sunshiny day out and 35. The last 2 weeks have been a touch crappy for me. I got infected with the grandson's stomach flu. Just as I recovered from that the wife infected me with her crappy cold. I just was curl up and sleep thru the whole darn thing. The up side is that next week I'll be laughing about this. I just have to get from here to there. Some times is just plain sucks to be me.

I sure hope none of you catch this crud. Stay healthy and dry.


----------



## Bonka

+82°. 71% RH and calm in Orange Park, FL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Almost halfway thru my second day of work. I'm ready to go home.
I started setting up a rack to help store my lumber to dry a little more efficiently. Gotta move a bunch of it around though. That's a bummer.

Weathers been crappy with ice, snow, and just plain wet. Not fun for working outside. As much as I like winter, I need better weather to get things done.

Sorry about you back Rick and your crud BBob. I will try to steer clear of those maladies.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Already 15° today. Was only supposed to get to 8°. Had a couple inches of snow again last night and this morning. Will be cold again tomorrow then warm up into the 20's for several days they say.

Hope your back pain lets up Rick. Been way to long now. It will be good to get back doing what you enjoy.

That sucks BBob. Been lucky and have not caught any crud from anyone for a long time. Guess it pays to hide in the shop by myself. Thought of you the other day. Had co cut a thin piece on the table saw and my regular push sticks would not fit past the feather board so got the mud flap girl to do the job. She did good !!


----------



## bandit571

On the way back from the Hospital ( and harbor Freight) in Lima, OH…...ran through the following "systems"..

Snow Storm, consisting of BB sized white pellets

Rain storm….BIG drops, lots of them. and finally

Ice Storm….rain turned to freezing rain the last few miles we drove….we only went 32 miles….

Gotta love Ohio weather….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowy and cold again this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got about 2" of fluffy white stuff last night which in turn made the roads treacherous. The temp is a cold 18° and with the wind chill, it's 7°.

*FF Bill*, Are we ever gonna see pictures of your new lumber operation with new shelving for lumber storage? I think we'd all love to see them. BTW, nice job on the Firefighter Axe award plaque and getting the Top 3 award, again.

*Jerry*, WOW, it's a nice 82° in Florida. Sounds nice.

*Burly Bob*, Sorry for you getting the crud. As old as we are getting, it's tough on our bodies when we get that stuff.

*Rick*, What are you doing to get your back so peeved at you? I'm sure sorry about your pain. Just think, perhaps in the future we can all laugh about this. I hope!

Well, I can't stay very long. I have the grand kids here bothering the crap out of me while I'm on this here puter. I had to chase them out a few minutes ago. Anyway, I've got to go give them some attention for a while until they get picked up, then it's nap time I think. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

A fresh layer of snow….on top of the layer of ice we got yesterday….Looking like a good day to stay indoors…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all y'all.
I'm home now. It's cloudy and 27. Tomorrow several inches of snow and then changing to ice. At least I'm home for this round. I can just watch it and not worry about firetrucks driving on it. Kids are off for Pres day. Most likely they'll have snow days coming. I'm never getting anything done.

Don, I'll post some pics of my pallet racking once I get something on it. Right now it doesn't look like much.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 32° in Scottsburg, IN this morning, cloudy, calm and snowing lightly. Back in Wisconsin it's 16° and cloudy where it snowed again yesterday. I think we got another 6" or so. We'll be heading back home this morning.

On Saturday we went to see the Egypt disply they just opened in Cincinnati. We we're at the museum, but with all the people there, I'd swear we we're at the zoo.

Thanks everyone for your kind words on the wine rack. To be honest, the finish had me so frustrated, I was almost ready to ask Bill if I could borrow that axe for a short time. Grrrrr…..

Bill - congrats on making DT3 with the axe case. You did a great job on it.

Rick - I wish there was something more they could do for back. I'm going to keep praying for you.

BBob - don't be sending any viruses over you computer to us!

Well, time to get ready to head out.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been started. More about the system I used long ago…to build a chest of drawer on a Saturday ( 12 hour shift!)....won't be quite as fast, this time around. Not quite up to a LONG day like that…..2-4 hours is about the max, for me. Near as I can tell…this will be number 146. Long ago, I had an order for six, five drawer chest of drawers, and they wanted them in 2 weeks…...

Meeting this afternoon, to sign the final papers from Mom's estate….

Ugly day outside…..how long until Spring?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

56 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It's a day to dry out before more rain starts Wednesday night.

Bill. You're axe case looks good, as usual. Congratulations on making the top 3.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I rose rather late this morning (11:30), and wasn't feeling up to snuff then….My back wasn't hurting till I got up, and so I had to take some heavy meds to calm it down. Gang, I don't think it's ever gonna be right..It's been about 6 weeks, but maybe I'm in a hurry for it to heal, and to get to where I can do things better…..Oh well….it'll get there.

It was 28 early this morning, but I missed that temp…It was 31 when I did get out of the rack, and plenty of sun, 49% humidity, and the winds @6 mph. Now it's 35, but feels like 29 outside….The high will get to only 38, but that's warm compaired to you guys up North, where ya'll still have plenty of winter left, or so it seems….

Guys, I appreciate the well wishes, but I don't know what to tell you other than I'm trying to just take it easy and not hurt myself by doing too much…I move like a tarapin….or a snail…..) The best position is laying down, or sitting in a chair….But I walk a lot, too, so it keeps me loosened up somewhat….That's what the dr. said to do, so I do….!! Time will tell, and they say time heals all wounds….

BurlyBob…..Sure hope you get over the crud….That's the bad thing about being around people…No telling what you'll catch….My daughter the school teacher catches the crud and crap from her students quite often. She's just getting over the flu from catching it at school….That's why I don't go around people….When me and the wife went to the doctor last week, everyone in the waiting room was wearing masks, and even the nurses….It's bad here.

bandit….Sure hope you get to feeling up to snuff….It's just plain crappy to be sick and feel bad….I've learned one thing about this woodworking….it'll be there when you can get to it, and it ain't going anywhere…You've got to put things in perspective…..Our health is more important than doing some project that will keep for later on….That's all I ha ve for now…. Guys, keep warm and keep an on the weather.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hoping like the dickens to being one day closer to getting back to normal. This totally sucks, big time!! I really tired of wandering around the house feeling like crud. I got things I want to get done. Maybe next week.

You folks all stay well and don't catch this crud.


----------



## MSquared

Breezy, Cold and Clear here tonight for the 'Super Moon'...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any pheasant hunters in the group? This guy was hanging out next to my driveway when I got home. He stood right outside my truck for me to take pictures, but when I got out he rand and disappeared in the tall grass. They don't live around here, but there's a hunt club a few miles away that raises them for sport. He may have escaped.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, some sun, few clouds, 30 to mid 40s, supposed to stay unseasonably cold for the next couple weeks. I didn't know we are unseasonably cold. ? ;-)) Oh well. Lots of fresh snow in the mountains, avalanche danger high. Experienced mountain people had incidents this weekend, but no injuries, guess they are just tempting fate and gaining experience ;-)

Congrats on the Top 3 Bill. Nice work, bet he loves it.

BBob and Rick, here is your get well soon wish.

Exciting times to be a cop. News full of shootings, hit and runs, high speed chases, ect . 4 lowlifes a tempted to rob a local Walmart with a short shotgun about 3 PM yesterday afternoon. Cops got them, but the judge PROBABLY HAS THEM OUT LOOKING FOR TROUBLE UNTIL THEIR HEARING. ;-(( I wonder if they will bother to show up? My grandson, Navy, is headed for Africa to try to straighten out the warlords and establish sane gobbermints. I don't think we have the moral authority to tell anyone what to do ;-(

On a positive note, the snow is gone except for the biggest piles. The garbage trucks are running for the first time in 3 weeks. Garbage piles everywhere. Not sure how everyone makes so much garbage? Our can will be full this time. Seems like we should be getting a discount or I'd better make more to get my money's worth ;-)

Well, I'd better check and see if the clouds have the super, duper moon covered. Last month we got a peak at the super, duper orange moon through thin clouds. Tomorrow is supposed to the the biggest this year, but I doubt if I can tell the difference if a get a peak both nights.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix had cool, sunny day today. Only reached mid-60's, and humidity is above average; so it feels colder than it looks. Heading for low of 34F tonight, with freeze warnings forecast for tomorrow night.
Super Moon is awesome. Spooky bright outside tonight. Step out and look up if you can!



> Any pheasant hunters in the group?
> - firefighterontheside


Not recently. Pheasant populations have been on a roller coaster for decades. Over hunting and habitat loss mostly. 
Ohio State Game management programs have raised and released thousands into state managed hunting areas since 70's. Used to laugh when I lived/hunted in southern Ohio decades ago. Would see ZERO pheasant during scouting trips to state woodlands in fall; then a few days before seasoned opened on Thanksgiving, State would release crates of birds at parking areas. Would return to find gorgeous fat grain feed ring necks everywhere for a couple weeks. Sort of takes sport out of it, when you flush several birds from bushes next to parking lot and reach bag limit in less than hour? Had same phenomenon happen in Indiana, when I last hunted there 15 years ago. Many states have active re-population projects to keep hunting sport alive, as Pheasant are easy to raise in captivity. I just saw this site looking for re-population statistics:
https://www.pheasant.com/
They shipped 1.8M pheasant chicks in 2018! 

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. I'm back in Wisconsin and boy you sure can tell. Woke up to 0° with mostly sunny skies, and calm. We got about 6" of snow while we were gone and looks like a few more coming tomorrow. I am SO ready for spring.

Bob in WW - don't get me started with all the shooting, car jackings, hit-and-run, etc, etc…. The crap never ends. We just lost another cop to a shooting - the 3rd officer killed in the line of duty in 8 months. So sad.

Hope you all feel better soon and get rid of your crud.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke to another cool morning as the temp was 31, mostly clabbered over, and the humidity is 63%......Winds are light @9 mph., and it feels like 25 out in the yard. We have a 40-100% chance of the wet stuff today, and could see a snow flake mixed in with it…The high will get to 38 possibly. Looks like the rain will blow in here around 2:00 or so, and rain all night till sometime in the morning….!! In all the years I've lived here in the mountains, I've never seen a pheasant….Seen about every other kind of animals, but not them…Only saw 1 turkey in all that time, too.

Mike…….Glad you made back home unscathed, and hope you enjoyed your visit with the kinfolks….Coming home to 6" or more of snow would suck……

All you Norfers stay warm as possible, and don't be going out playing in the snow….You might catch the crud…)


----------



## MSquared

Here we go again! In the low 30's now, low 20's with the wind chill. Snow expected tomorrow afternoon. Then sleet, then icing, then rain, then 55 on Thursday. Long Island weather!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I'm not surprised about the pheasant, but the turkey surprises me.


----------



## Firewood

When we built our house in Eagle, WI, we had about 18 turkeys that would wander around the house and through the woods in back. It sure was a pleasure to sit on the deck and watch them. I used to put out some corn for all the local critters and the funniest thing I ever saw was watching this big ol' fat squirrel try to maintain his dominance of the corn pile against a flock of turkeys. He'd literally jump on their heads forcing them back and then quick scurry back on the pile. I sure wish I could have gotten that on video. Still makes me chuckle when I think about it.


----------



## MSquared

"Snow Ring" around the Super Moon










A lot of ice in the atmosphere. Quick phone shot. Temps dropping fast.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's still cold here in Mid-Michigan. However, it's supposed to rain with freezing rain today. Yippee Skippy! The temp is 24° and rising to 34° this afternoon. It's a far better temp than yesterday's. Yesterday morning it was a cold -4°. It's a mixed bag winter up here in the northern hemisphere.

I used to pheasant hunt when I was a young lad still in high school. But, it got to be hard to get on good land to hunt. So, I hung up my hunting vest. FF Bill and Rick, I'm surprised you guys don't have pheasants in your part of the country and turkey's too for that matter.

Well, I don't have much to report for now. I'm heading out to the shop and do something. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

It be nasty outside….a few inches of new snow, then ice on top….32 degrees, with a 16mph wind out of the east…Level 1 snow emergency. Rescheduled today's Doctor appointment,,,,35 mile each way, ain't happening today.

Means I can hide out down in the Dungeon Shop, today…..as long as I observe that 10 pound limit on what I pick up…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 31F and 70% RH at sunrise this morning in Phoenix east valley. Frost everywhere due the humidity levels. Even truck information console had "Danger, Ice may be on road' when I started out this morning.  
Already up to 33F now that sun is shining bright with no clouds. Can still see bright full moon in western sky. Forecast high is only 57F, which will feel like 50, so will have another chilly sunny day in desert.

Attempted to spray some metal brackets with Delta color matching enamel paint yesterday afternoon in shop. But with high temp only 65F, and overnight low of 35F in shop, it is still tacky this morning. Appears the solvent smell is gone, hope it doesn't stink house up when I bring it inside to finish drying. 

Remember to stay happy, healthy, safe, warm, dry, and covered in saw dust!
Did I miss anything? hehe
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got a mixed bag of precip last night. It snowed and sleeted and freezing rained and plain rained. Now we have lots of ice in the trees, but it's warming up and should all be gone soon. School called off again. It's getting very foggy too.

We do have pheasant in MO, but mostly in the northwestern part of the state. There are bob white quail here, but you don't see them often. We hear them all the time saying their name.

Here's a shot out the back window. I think you can see the ice in the trees.


----------



## Bonka

+71°. 93% RH & breeze @ 2 MPH. Speaking of Pheasants, I know Pheasants. I'm from SD. I was 18 before I found out one had to have a licence to shoot 'em


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

As Don said, I don't have much to report today either….It was 30 when I strolled to the kitchen for my big cup of java….Plenty of clabber in the air, and also foggy, with not a leaf stirring..It's now 41, warming up some, and the breeze has picked up a little….No chance of rain, snow, or any moisture….It rained ,sleeted, iced for a little, then turned back to rain…..So it has moved out of the area for now…The humidity is 86%, and the winds are @ 9 mph. It feels like 35 out. Weather says we got 0.9" of moisture….The high today will get to 48-49…...maybe 50…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 chilly, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We should have light rain moving in later this afternoon, with more substantial rain overnight and tomorrow. After that, nothing for a week. Please tell me I don't have to start doing my rain dance again. At my age, it takes a lot out of me, and I haven't got much to spare (I ain't no spring pheasant, y' know).

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would have thought you've had enough rain for a while. Spring pheasant….lol.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another relatively decent day here and I can tell I'm on the mend. I can feel the fever breaking, Thank Goodness.

DBob, that spring pheasant is a new one on me as well.

Mike I read what you and WWBob said about cops, shootings and what all have you. Sure makes me glad I gave that line of work up 20 years ago. Came close to getting shot a couple of times and even closer to dropping the hammer once or twice. I still Thank the Good Lord neither happened. I honestly can't imagine doing that job in todays world. Guess I'm still stuck in the 70's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill. Actually, I have had enough for awhile. It's just that it took me several years of exhausting and humiliating dancing to bring up this last bout of rain. I figure that, if I start now, it won't be so long till the next round. If you do the dance just right Mother Nature might just reward you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Bob, just don't over do it.


----------



## Firewood

It's 32°, cloudy and winds ate at 16 MPH. We got another couple inches of snow today, then it warmed up just enough to turn to rain and freezing drizzle.

t was a good day to stay in and hide in the shop. Played around with my new Incra IBox jig. So far I'm really enjoying it. Much nicer than the POS Rockler jig I had been using.

BBob - I'm not sure how you managed it, but I think I got whatever crud you had. I've had a pounding headache for 2 days and stomach has been not so great either. And I agree, things were better in the 70's. I don't know what motivates people today to want to be big city cops, but God bless them for doing it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

Temps climbing from the low 30's-20's to the 50's tomorrow!! Snow most of the day today…. mainly rainy 'slop' right now. My truck's filthy!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice day all the way up to 27° and sunshine. Down to 18° now with light snow showers.

Finally getting the router table set up in the saw table extension. Got the fence t-tracks and miter slot and dust collection working good. Need to build a rolling cabinet for all the accessories that fits under the table next. Ready for a project to try it out now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another typical day n WW, gray and damp. 1/4".

WE used to have gillions of pheasants when I was a kid in southern Idaho. Fence lines and irrigation ditches made plenty of cover. I remember going through a corn or beet field with a dog and having 30 or 40 flush at the end. They went away with weed spray everywhere. ;-(

I was afraid my grandson would decide to become a cop. He is a military MP in the Navy. He got into building operation. We have a couple nephews who are elected county sheriffs. Somebody has to do it.

I recall when we imported drivebys and home invasion with undisclosed immigrant gangs in the 70s. When they started reporting those activities on the news, I wonder how long it would take for melting pot to adopt those procedures for domestic gangs? It spread like wildfire. Now we know! ;-(

My PU hasn't been driven for about a month. Dead batteries. Seems like it never ends, does it?

I'm ready for sunny days and good news! ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On the weed spray front, about 10 years after I left home one of my uncles started using something he called Reabore in the corn fields. Nothing but corn would grow there for 6 years. That is scary!!

They talk about Roundup causing cancer. I contanimates all our grain these days. They spray wheat fields with it just before they combine to kill the plants. They die making the straw brittle so it breaks and goes through the combine easier.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a beautiful morning here in Phoenix (sic): 
Total darkness, heavy clouds, and rain. It's 49F & 70% RH by dumb gauges outside under eaves. Forecast high is 51F, with a 70-100% chance of rain all day; which means more of same crud. Looking like a good day to go back to sleep and wake up tommorrow. Certainly won't be able to smoke brisket today as planned. :-(

Why is it on those days I actually schedule time to work out doors and in my garage shop, the weather is working against me? Doesn't matter if plan is doing yard work, smoking meat all day, or spraying finish on project. Always too cold, too hot, or too humid/wet. 
Anyone have a secret recipe on how to change my un-luck? It's not just weather. Would really like to start buying winning lottery tickets, so can afford to build a nice indoor shop and not care what kind of day mother nature is having.
I guess that is why I follow this weather thread, I am not the only victim of mother natures cruelty. :-(

Stay happy, healthy, dry, warm, and pray that your God will let you do some wood working today!
Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm, "er warmer" here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning is 35° and the wind is 18 mph out of the WSW with lots of sunshine. Feels good for a change even though it's still winter. Spring is getting closer though. On a side note, we got past the rain and freezing rain with no problem. Now another storm lingers in the West.

Boy was I tired and sick this morning when I woke up. I got up at my usual time but I felt tired and had an ill feeling in my stomach. So, I pushed the easy chair back and went back to sleep. Didn't wake up till around 10:00. That's crazy, I never do that. I'm feeling better now but not by much.

I spent yesterday in the shop working on my lathe turning a giant spark plug for my son. He wants one for his up-coming car show in May. It's gonna be a trophy. I made one for him last year and he liked it. I think I showed you guys a picture of it. Can't remember though.

*Festus*, the saw set-up is looking good. Did they furnish a sacrificial fence with your saw? It looks like a sac fence anyway.

I'm gonna get outta here for now. I think if I move around, I'll feel better, anyway that's what I hope. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

54 cold, rainy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours we've picked up about 0.23 inches of rain. More to come today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 32 to 46, sunny and optimistic.

Not sure what to recommend CaptainKlutz. Some say if it weren't for bad luck, there wouldn't be any luck ;-( I'd plant a lawn of 4 leaf clover. That should help a little.

I saw on the local news the jet stream that brought us odd weather, dry January and record snow in Feb has winds as fast as 230 mph. A jetliner goes almost 800 mph flying with the wind and just wastes fuel flying into it.

Gosh DBob, with all the rain you are reporting, do you have mud puddles yet? There must be 20 somethings there that have never seen one.

enuf bulloney for today ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Like others here I'm healing up. I'm way better than I was this past weekend. About the only positive aspect to this miserable cold is the crud I been hacking and coughing up. There's got to be a ton of old sawdust down there that I'm getting rid of. Just trying to look at the positive side of this, it might be just a tiny bit positive.

It's pretty darn brisk outside. Maybe getting to 30 with a stiff wind. Guess we might see another small bit of snow later this weekend. Thankfully the snow pack is improving nicely.

Mark that is one very impressive set up you got going there.

I finally ventured out to the shop to put up some tools and find my xacto knife. Yesterday I had to fix a leaky bathroom faucet. Totally unbelievable, it worked the first time!

Well you all have a better day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A couple inches of fluffy snow overnight but it is above 20° out so is not to bad weather for this time of year.

Don, BBob I made the other fence in the picture to clamp on the regular sawstop fence. Needed to be able to use feather boards and be able to have a way to mount a tenoning and other sliding jigs. I am happy with how it turned out. Was telling Jamie last night that I finally have my dream saw and router table.


----------



## bandit571

40s with a ssw wind. LOTS of sunshine..
Lost wedding ring was found this morning! Cardio Doc tor visit went GREAT! "See ya in 6 months, no changes in meds" Seems I have even lost 14 pounds!

May try the shop later today….need an Old fart Power nap, first. Got the sides of the case done, yesterday..









And have started to install a few webframes…film @ 2300 hrs..


----------



## dawsonbob

> Gosh DBob, with all the rain you are reporting, do you have mud puddles yet? There must be 20 somethings there that have never seen one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


WWBob. We have puddle watches and warnings out, and even a puddle alert. The TV news is running file footage so that the young folks know what to watch out for.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is good. Without puddle experience kids might jump in with both feet! ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Not much to report on today. I did go eat dinner with my fishing buds around 12:00 or so….There were 6 of us, and we had some good Mexican food…..Yummy! It was 37 as I rose, and could smell the coffee brewing. Plenty of clabber all day, and a good chance of rain a little later tonight, into the wee hours of the morning. The humidity is at 53%, and the winds are light @4 mph. They've upped the rain chance from 30% to 50% now….The high got up to 44 degrees.

Hope all you guys that came down with the crud get to healing and feeling better….Nothing worse than feeling like a pile of dung…..!! I'm slowly healing up I think…Not hurting quite as much as I have been…I'd like to say I'm on the mend, but afraid to commit to that action…

Mark….The saw looks all set up and ready to go, especially with the router setup like you have it…it should do the job, and serve you well for many years to come….Like you said, you do need a cabinet under the saw….Lots of good ideas out there….here's the one I built a few years back….Might give you an idea…..! Plenty of storage, and the drawers all have full ext. ball bearing slides….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It didn't get as cold over night as predicted. It was suppose to get to 8 and leveled off at 14. Seems we might be getting a little snow this weekend. I'm expected a small percentage of what's being predicted.

Like Rick I'm on the mend but definitely not 100%.

I was digging around in the Man Cave the other day. Darn if I didn't find a piece of Wenge. It's about 1.5" by 30".
I've got in leaning up against the door jamb. Every time I walk by it I wonder what to do with it. I'm around the idea of cutting it into strips for contrast banding on boxes. Seeing as it's been tucked away for 3-4 years without being missed, guess there's no rush.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning from Phoenix! It has rained here in desert for almost 2 days straight now. Would pause for couple minutes, then start right back up. Appears most folks got over 1", some areas claiming double that. My rain gauge got mowed over by my son a few weeks ago, so I can't verify.  
We got a real soaking. Flood warnings (not temporary flash flood kind) issued all over the county.

Currently 41F, heading for 49F, with chance for more rain expected most of morning. Should stop by tonight.

Talked to my daughter in Flagstaff last night. 3 hours north of here, they had blizzard conditions and received just over 2 feet of snow from this storm. Couple of state routes up there are closed due massive snow drifts and zero visibility. Supposed to venture up there this weekend for monthly visit. Should be fun drive, luckily it will be all interstate which is first thing cleared. 
Not worried, grew up in snow country and still drive a 4WD truck just for such occasions. Promise not to be one those PIA 4WD drivers that folks here were complaining about earlier in this thread. But I can't promise not to turn off traction control and swing a few donuts if run across some fresh snow! 

Stay happy, healthy, warm, dry, and go have some fun. 
Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Started out at 0° at 5am and now is up to 5°. It is supposed to get to 28° today. It better hurry if it is going to get there. More snow for tomorrow night and Sunday. The local weather man said 0" to 14" predicted for our area.

Wife's relatives in the Kingman, AZ area are always chuckling about our weather. Now they are not happy with my comments lately.

Looks good Rick. Am thinking mw bottom drawer will be deep just to hold all my handheld routers. Do not use all of them very much anymore. Will have to work in my router bit cabinet into the build somehow also. Got to love the full extension slides. I can get a pair of 22" for $7.00. Will probably need 24" or 26" for this project.


----------



## bandit571

40s today….sat at the local SSI office for 2 hours, just to change where the checks will get direct deposited. 45 miles each way, too.

Assembly got done, last night..









Need to add a back to it, next..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Looking at the long range forecast, I don't see any rain at all over the next 10 days.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

+88°, 54% RH. 4 MPH breeze. The speed control died on my Bosch 1618 EVS and the shop said they don't make them any more. It now runs full bore.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to upper 30's today. Tomorrow we are under yet another winter weather advisory for freezing rain. I am so done with winter.

I just learned that a guy I used to work with passed away. He was only 58 years old. Man, that's scary. All I can say is every day is a blessing.

Still feeling kinda crappy. I've had a headache for 3 days now, though today hasn't been as bad. Glad to hear everyone else is getting better.

Projects and upgrades are looking good everyone. I'm just working on a couple tool totes I plan on giving away. They were just a test for my new IBox jig. So far, it's living up to it's name.

Stay safe everyone. Talk to you soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW is entering the unknown. Snow maybe coming Sunday or it may not; it may cover Puget Sound or it may just be from here south; it may be just a few flakes or it may be a foot deep. Sheesh! I can't believe they broadcast that bulloney! Anyone can make a forecast like that. List all the possibilities and I guess you can claim you were right ;-)

We were supposed to have clouds today, but got rain all afternoon. Guess being wrong spooked them ;-))

Glad to hear everyone is getting better.

Mike in WI, I had a cousin that was in her early 60s that had a pulmonary embolism. She got up one morning, walked out of the bedroom and dropped dead. Everyday is a blessing for sure. Another cousin had a massive stroke in his early 20s. He had just finished his apprenticeship as a pipe fitter when it happened. He wasn't expected to walk again, but got to where he could live on his own. Healthy days are an even bigger blessing!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 10° now and maybe get to 28° later. Tonight and tomorrow a chance of 0" to 14" of snow. One forecaster has it narrowed down to around 8". Wait and see.

A couple leather projects going in the shop and still trying to get started on the under table saw cabinet. Should have picked up more plywood last night when we were out on the weekly Friday date. Ready to make some sawdust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's supposed to thunderstorm today. I don't want any rain. Hope it misses us.
The snow that's been falling around the country has been amazing. I wish I was in one of those places or that it would happen here. Places like MN, WI have been having record snowfalls.

BobWW, well for it to rain it had to be cloudy, so they were kind of right.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya….supposed to hit 50 today..later tonight, so will the winds….good day to hide out in the shop…


----------



## Bonka

+80°, RH 82% & a 3 MPH breeze. I'm heading into the shop to see what else will break down. I'm almost afraid to crank up the TS.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a warm day for winter here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is in the high 30's and has been that way for two days now. It's supposed to get into the 40's this afternoon. We are currently under a Winter Weather Advisory, or High Wind Watch, whichever they want to put us under. I'm kinda holding my breath for the high winds tomorrow. The winds are supposed to reach 50 mph gusts, so there goes the power. I hope not.

*WI Mike*, I'm getting tired of winter too. The only problem is, right around the corner is Tornado season and with this crazy weather we're having, it could be a scary spring.

It's been really hectic around here lately. My wife has us going someplace everyday or babysitting all the time so I haven't had much time to be in the shop lately. I'm gonna try today to get some shop time in.

I'm cutting outta here so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got an inch of snow overnight. It's 29, snowing lightly and the forecast is for a few more inches over the weekend. I checked the snow pack report this morning and it's building quite nicely. If I could kick this darn cold I could sleep easy with all this good snow news. I'm considering going out to do a small bit of shoveling. The fresh air might do me some good. Ya maybe not!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm finally able to get on here, and sit at the 'puter desk to type stuff….About 3 days ago, I came down with diverticulitis, and it finally has eased up quite a bit. If you don't know what that is, it tears your innards up, and feels like someone is twisting your intestines like wringing out a washrag…..then lets up, and does it all over again….plus having the quick step to the crapper all day and night…I knew what it was, cause I've had it 2-3 times in the past years….It'll just about double you over when it strikes…!!! Feeling better today, but haven't eaten anything in 3 days. I guess I've emptied out enough for a while……!! Sure hope it's gone for now….!!

It was raining when I woke up late (again), and the temp was 46 then, but the low was 37, with plenty of clabber, rain, and the humidity is at 98%. Winds are fairly calm @ 7 mph…..!The high today is supposed to get to 65. It's supposed to rain pretty much on and off all day, so we'll see how that goes.

I tell ya guys. it seems like we are bewitched by sickness here lately….Seems like we get over one thing, then something else pops up…..from colds, crud, stomach trouble, to flu, and headaches, to this or that….) I sure hope it passes for all of us….I'm tired of being stove up in more ways than one….I'm ready to heal up…..!!

Mark…..I know you prolly know this, but you might think about using 1/2" ply for the drawer bottoms in you saw cabinet…..Especially if you're gonna put heavy routers in one of the drawers….and anything else heavy. Just a suggestion….I used 1/2" ply for the bottoms in mine, just on account…...!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, bright filtered sun at 11,000 feet with mostly cloudy at 4300, maybe no rain, those clouds should be able to get across the Cascades, 44 going to 33 tonight, winds at 1, gusting to 2, wind chill insignificant, H @ 71%, dew point 34.

Rick, Sorry to hear you are back down for the count. So far I have been fending off annual bronchitis, Feb thru June, evan ate my broccoli today without protest.

My niece postponed mom's birthday in Oregon. Probably a good thing. Passes are being closed and chains required quite regularly ;-( The national map shows heavy snow likely for Deadman's Pass.

BBob, I hope our increasing snow packs save us. The drought forecast broadcast a few days ago shows severe drought in the west. It shows everything west of the Rockies on the Idaho border going kitty cornered into west Texas. I'm beginning to wonder how many more of these California fires it will take for the insurance companies to pull out and quit renewing homeowners policies? The city does not show any interest in urban interface fire codes but are increasing density with houses 10 feet a part ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Chopped 10 dovetail sockets….taking a LONG break while a bit of glue dries…ran out of clamps.

Dank, dreary day outside…good day to hide IN the shop…have a bunch of pictures to process..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like I got my wish. We got some thunder, but very little rain. No rain in the next 4 days!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a chilly breezy wet day with freezing rain. They have issued areal flood advisories, high wind advisories and dense fog advisories. Good days for having a basement shop.

Bob in WW - A high school buddy of mine stopped by the other day during his visit back to Wisconsin. He settled in Graham, WA after his active duty time.

Stay safe and warm everyone - and hang on to your hats.


----------



## MSquared

Was mid-40's today, overcast, pretty calm. Chilly with rain starting tonight. It's gonna warm up a bit for tomorrow, rain increases to heavy with high winds. Which explains the busy light plane traffic today. We live near a fairly small airport and hey fly over our neighborhood. I like it, planes are cool! Folks were getting their flight time in today. Will be grounded tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The wind is beginning to howl already and it's supposed to get worse here in Mid-Michigan. It doesn't sound good for this area with the wind coming in. The power company has brought in power companies from Kentucky and Oklahoma so far to help with the possible power outages that will be coming in a few hours from now. The temp is 44° and tonight's low will be around +15°.

I've got several buckets of water standing in the bathtub for flushing purposes. 4 gallon jugs in the freezer for food storage and firewood stacked and ready to feed the fireplace for warmth. I hope I don't need any of it. Keep your fingers crossed that we don't loose power. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

40s outside….both the temps and the wind…..down into the 30s later…good day to hide in the shop..









Need to make a top for this case….then start on the 5 drawers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's windy here too. Wind gusts up to 45 last night and supposed to gust up to 40 today. No rain though! I'll take the wind to help drynthings out a bit.

Don, I saw a forecast that talked a "bomb cyclone" for your area. I hope your power doesn't go. Stay safe buddy.


----------



## Bonka

+85°.RH 75%, gusty breezes 4-12 MPH. 
I have started to mow the front lawn and will use our newly acquired riding mower. This is the 2nd time ever on a rider for me. I have to weed wack and edge first to get areas the rider won't fit.
Bandit. How did you learn to make/install drawers? I have only done a couple but did not do dovetails. I plan on using my Leigh jig.


----------



## Firewood

It's 30° and cloudy in SE Wisconsin today. They've upgraded us from wind advisory to high wind warning. Winds will be ~30 MPH with gusts to 55 - 60 MPH with dropping temps. We will be at -2° by tomorrow morning with RealFeel at -27. Brrr.

Our power is pretty good around here, so I haven't done any prepping for an outage.

The case is looking good bandit.

Stay warm and dry (and grounded) out there today.


----------



## bandit571

Stay tuned…will get to the drawer building in a few days….no jig…gave that away years ago…..ve haft vays…

rain has turned to little white snowballs, again…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was pretty warm when I rose for my morning java, and I again slept in late….All I've been doing here lately is eating a little and sleeping a lot…. It was around 40 with bright sun shining, and the humidity is at 28%....Winds are light now


Code:


10 mph. Yesterday the wind was howling

 20 mph and gusting to 35-38 mph….Crap was blowing all around, and even dropped some limbs around my place….it may have been higher than that…..But it howled and gusted all night long, but finally layed down some this morning…No rain or snow or any bad weather forecast for several days…..! The high will get to 52, and the forecast is for 50's and 60's for a few days. By next Saturday it'll drop back to the 30's for highs.

Don and Mike…You guys hunker down for the bad weather that's coming your way…Be prepared for the worst.


----------



## MSquared

Heavy rain has subsided…. overcast in the 40's now … waiting on 30 mph winds gusting to 50 in the early evening through tomorrow AM. Getting the usual taste of Mid-West and Lake Region weather!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm. And be prepared for emergencies, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is +2° here with a high of +4° today. A couple inches of light fluffy snow overnight and some more later this evening. Going to be single digit temps for the next several days they say. Lucky that we do not have any wind at least here in the valley.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, just checking in to let you know, I haven't blown away yet. The wind is howling like made but, I'm still here so far. Our sustained winds are 30 mph but, we've had gusts up to 57 mph. The temps have dropped drastically and should be even colder in the morning. WI Mike's forecast is almost like mine. I can't wait for tomorrow just to get this over with.

Bandit, the "Chesterdrawers" is looking good.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, 32 to 42, light clouds at 2800' filtering ol' sol. We had a few flakes, but I would not call it snow. The threat continues thru Thursday, but with 40 for high, I hope they do not declare another emergency.

Looks like most of you on the Continental Shelf are getting a wintery blast. Stay safe and warm, throw another log on the fire, green up is just around the corner, I hope!

Mike in WI, There are a lot of retired military around Tacoma and south. Guess they like rain better than ice and cool better than hot.

BBob, LB says they have about a foot in La Grande. My niece says the pass is closed constantly for wind, fog or snow. Sounds like it is closed more than open ;-(

I read an article in the Seattle Times today about the Orca and Salmon. They said Chinook or Kings average 20 pounds these days. They got up about 40 when I got here in the late 60s. They said they were known as "June Hogs" in the 1920s on the Columbia getting up to 80#! Columbia produced more salmon than any other river in the world in those days.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Temp is down to 12° and wind is still howling. Should die down later tonight, but temps will keep dropping. A bit north of us they had a 100 car pile up due to white out conditions. That'll sure ruin your day.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang. I'm still here! Yay! I didn't get blown away like the news predicted. I can't believe it. Anyway, it's cold here in Mid-Michigan this morning. The temp is 14° and the foretasted high for today will be 21°. There are over 50,000 people out of power throughout Michigan. They had to shut down I-75 in a couple of place here in Michigan due to blinding snow, mostly up state. We got a dusting of snow around here.

Well, I'm off like a prom dress. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

17 bright , sunny degrees outside….and a 20 mph wind….no snow to be seen…

Monday….about says it all….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks … It was 39° when I woke up to watch the sun peeking over the snow covered mountain to the east of me … A truly rare sight here in central Arizona, I look to the north and to the west to see more snow covered peaks. 
In the last bout of storms, I got a bit of hail and sleet here that made the ground white for about six minutes.
The forecast has us back to our normal mid 70°'s for the next week.
been busy in the shop working on a commission piece, and just lookin' good doin' it.

Be safe my friends and please be well


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. woke up to 2 deg and light winds (compared to yesterday!) Going to be cold for the next week or so. Also may get a few inches of snow in the next couple days. Yippy!

I have a funeral to attend this morning, so gotta run

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Rather cool this morning at coffee time…It was 35 with plenty of cloud cover, and actually not too bad…The winds are


Code:


10 mph. out of the South, and the humidity is rather low

 37%.....! The temp right now is 42, and the high will be 54…..So all in all, not too shabby. Tomorrow the high is predicted to be 61…….!! Nice….!

Just a side note: I have not been in my shop in 6 weeks….It's prolly covered in cobwebs by now……


----------



## BurlyBob

Woke up this morning to 3"-4" of snow. Just got done shoveling the drive and walkway. This is some really wet heavy snow, should add significantly to the snow pack.

Finally healthy enough to head out to the garage. Thankfully I survived the crud and have lived to tell about it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still -2° and 6" of new snow overnight. Might get to 0° at the best today.

A rough start to the day here. Went to open the garage door to get the snowplow out and the door was froze down. Pulled the lag bolts out of the header at the end of the opener so now get to open and close manually.

Think I will just hide in the shop now. Trying to get some done on the cabinet for under the saw extension table and a couple leather projects to finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It started out at 20 this morning, but now it's up to 40 and sunny. Nice out there. Think I'll go out. Took my tractor bucket to have it adapted to quick attach. Then I got home and my pallet forks for the tractor were delivered. Those are on now and I need to carry something. What shall I carry?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. May get some light rain next Saturday.

I dunno, Bill. What wood you like to try first?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

> I dunno, Bill. What wood you like to try first?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Good one DBob!! Bout lost my coffee when I read that


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, to answer what wood wood I like to carry first, how about a 10' long, 20" diameter red oak log. It's been sitting on the ground all of the wet winter. I'm sure it was 1500 lbs. front tires sure squatted, but the forks handled it handsomely and I didn't have to get out chains. Success!


----------



## MSquared

Winds settling down from sustained 25-30, gusting to 60 mph all day! Clear, temps dropped from the low 40's to 20 now.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 9° and more snow on the way. This next system will give us 4 to 6 inches and two more systems are lining up to give us more by end of the week

That wreck I mentioned earlier ended up involoving 131 vehicles. 1 person was killed. That's the biggest wreck in Wisconsin history.

Bill - for a minute I thought you might hang a right to see how high you could lift that truck. LOL.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's one heck of a wreck Mike. I can only imagine responding to one like that. My max has probably been 10.
I think the weight of my truck would laugh at my tractor trying to lift it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I've got a piano to move. Why don't you shag that tractor out here and move it for me?

So I shoveled the driveway and walk way today. Found out I ain't as young as I use to be. My back is killing me!
I'm hoping the Ibuprohen will help me sleep thru the night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be right there Bob.
It was 22 when I got up today, but it's up to 29 now. Heading to at least 50 today. I'm gonna mill a bunch of walnut today. Gotta make room for more logs, some walnut.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and breezy here in Mid-Michigan. It's 16° with a 7 mph wind out of the NNW. The wind chill is +7°. Looks like we have more snow on the way again on Wednesday. This time we are forecast to receive between 3"-7". And then, another snow event coming in for this weekend.

*FF Bill*, I like the new forks on the tractor. Just don't run into anything with them.

*G Mike*, that would have been a nice picture to see, the sun rising over the mountains!

*Burly Bob*, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, we're not getting any younger. At some point, you're gonna have to either get a smaller shovel or hire someone to clean ur walks. LOL Play safe my friend.

Well, I've been working on my lathe for the last few days trying to make some things for my kid. It's one thing to make one item, but when you try to make several that are the same, it's hard. We'll see how they turn out. I'll post pictures when it's finished.

I'm heading out to play in the shop so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow yet.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside, bit of a breeze….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Another nice start to the day…..It was 45 when I rose at 11: 30 (sleeping late again, just trying to heal up) and had my first cup, and here it is 1:18 and still sucking the java down…I'll tell ya guys, I've got plum lazy, but can't do too much but take walks and sit around…..I hate having to do that….Oh well…..some day. Plenty of sun, the wind is


Code:


 5 mph., and the humidity is

 41%.....The high will get to 61. Tonight's low will be 44, so not too shabby….until about Saturday when the temps drop back into the teens, and even a snow flake on Sunday…..!! We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. WEatherman missed it this week ) Sunny, 29 to 42, wind chill at 39, 5 mph, gusting to 6.

That tractor looks like it is ready for anything now, Bill.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a break from pretty much everything today. No snow and it didn't warm up very much.

You should have seen the lake in my garage this morning. "Stick in the Mud" put her car inside the garage and all that snow melted off over night. Am I ever glad I haven't clean the bag on my sawdust vacum. It takes about 2 gallons of saw dust to get up water after I push the lake out the door. Tomorrow I get to do it all over again! Weather man says we're going to get an inch or more over the next couple of days.

Don, the back's all better and I'm figuring I'll be pushing snow tomorrow again.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Not much happening around my neck of the woods…..The low was 30, with plenty of cloud cover….

The high today got up to 63, but beginning to fall, and the low will be around 30…..Rain moving in later tonight.!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the lake in the garage wasn't that bad. I woke up to another 2"+ of fresh snow. So trying to live up the old adage, "Work Smart not Hard", I opted to nibble away at the snow. It was suppose to get to 42 today and only made it to 40 with a good bit of afternoon sunshine. So the fat boy decided to let the sun do most of the work.
A little shovel here or there and it's all gone. We're suppose to get some rain tonight. I'm hoping that doesn't lead to any flooding downstream.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's a whopping 14° here following yet another couple inches of snow. Fortunately, for those who have to shovel the stuff, it was the light fluffy kind. We have a bit more snow and colder temps coming for Friday and the weekend. Vacation is only 18 days away. Yay me!

I finished up the tool totes.










Just plywood and walnut scraps. I also used a scrap piece of cherry to put this chair into service










Stay warm and safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe getting some ice tonight and tomorrow and then some snow on Sunday.
Mike, for some reason that seat looks like it should be facing the other way.

Don, here is progress on my lumber drying racks under the deck.


----------



## Firewood

Yeah, you're sort of right. It started out as a small square chunk. The front corners we're too sharp, so I rounded them off and this is what i ended up with. Almost too small to do much else with it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 17° here today with 5" of new snow overnight and today. Started to snow again this evening and down to 5° now. Spending a couple hrs. every day just cleaning the sidewalks and driveways in the area lately.

Totes and chair looking good Mike. I agree with Bill when I first saw the chair seat. It does get your attention for sure.

Bill I could use some of your walnut you have milled. Busy in the shop for a few days. Got orders for 18 bootjacks yesterday. Was about the same time last year when they were so popular also. Have a couple leather projects going that need finished also.

The cabinet for under the table saw extension is started but on hold for now. Even got my new router motor to put in the lift yesterday. Will be nice to have a 3.25hp motor after using my old 1.25hp one for years.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a cool 12° here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out in all it's glory with very little wind to speak of but it's still cold out. We got about 5" of snow yesterday and they're predicting more for this weekend. It's supposed to warm up to 29°. C'mon spring!

I finished the my big spark plug for my son's up-coming car show this spring. I'm gonna make it into a trophy for him to give away. I had to take it to his restaurant to show him and he snapped this photo of me carrying it into his kitchen. I hope it doesn't scare you. I have a ways to go before I finish it.










Here is another from last years show with the car that took first place. My son did the lettering.










I took the day off yesterday and played some golf, well er, indoor golf that is. My two step son's and I went to play at an indoor golf studio and had some fun. My muscles are screaming at me today but it was worth all the fun I had.

Well, I'm heading out to the shop to see what I can screw up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cold start for todays weather….It was 27 out the door, very cloudy and overcast.. It's now 33…..

The humidity is


Code:


 88%, and North winds

 6 mph. Chance of snow is 10%....Chance of rain is 0%.....

The high will get to37, so not a lot of warmup today…..Feels like 26 out there now…..

Mike….. The tool totes look great..You did a bang-up job, as usual. Did you make them for someone special..?

I like the "butt seat" for your stool, also.. It looks like it would "fit" better if it was turned around…

Don…..The big spark plug prize is gonna be really neat…..I like the street rod that the other prize is sitting on…

Looks like a big block Chevy……(?)…..Didn't know you were such a handsome devil…. A proud papa……!!

Not much going on here….No news to speak of….Just sitting around trying to get stronger…….Later, guys…!!


----------



## bandit571

last year, we picked up a 20v Li weedtrimmer….charger shorted out….been looking around for a new charger…

Saw a charger for the battery..yesterday….$35 …..then, on the same shelf…for $5 more…









Hmmm….works on the battery I have…plus this has it's own battery and charger….seemed the way to go..

partly sunny outside…bit of a breeze…waiting on March to come in like a lion….for the next week or so..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sparkplug is looking good Don. Unique for sure.

Was 6° early and up to 15° now. Looks like the sun may even shine in a bit. Should get into the 20" later. Chance of snow again tonight and 20's tomorrow they say. Have 18" to 20" on the ground now so it will warm up and really dump on us probably. Will be the middle of March before we get above freezing by the long range forecast.

Parked my snowplow in the heated shop last night to thaw out. Spent an hour this morning tightening the mount bolts and other maintenance. This is the first year it has not been in the shop every night so have been neglecting some things.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. I woke up to 5° this morning and now it's up to 18°, cloudy and winds are SSW at 4 MPH. A bit more snow coming late tomorrow.

Don- nice spark plug you handsome devil, you. I'm sure it will be a big hit at the car show.

Bill - I'm envious of your drying racks. Condo living has eliminated any opportunity for that, so I'm forced to seek out wood that only need acclimation time in the shop before using it

Rich - I saw the totes in my last issue of Woodsmith Magazine and happened to just pick up the IBox jig. Seemed like a fun little project to try it out. I will give one to a friend and the other to my B-I-L. Eventually I'll build another for myself.

I agree with all of you on the seat. I'll be reworking it and will post another pic of version 3.0 when finished.

Take care everyone. And remember…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

I don't know what an IBox jig is…..Expiring minds want to know….Please explain, or better yet, show a picture.

And what am I looking at in the small picture….? Is that a remote control, or what….?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today, unless it's mostly cloudy. I'm pretty sure there's a mostly in the forecast, maybe.

Don. Still got the ol' spark, I see. Looking good.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Spring is right around the corner…..

You wouldn't know it from our weather. It's been freezing rain and freezing drizzle all day here. Gonna be in the 40s tomorrow. Then Saturday night and Sunday we are supposed to get about 6" of snow.

Don, I like the spark plug trophies. You guys both did some great work on that.


----------



## Festus56

This is the way I feel some days lately.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - this is the IBox










The knob on the left expands the size of the gap while at the same time correctly spacing it from the blade. It also has a micro adjustment to tweak it (which should only need to be done once). It can be used on either the table saw or router table. So far, I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Attention:*
Will the person or persons praying for warm weather PLEASE STOP! You have succeeded!

4pm this afternoon in my Phoenix shop it was 79F. 
It's only February, normally we see high 60's, maybe low 70's this time of year.
If the trend continues, then we might see 100 in April. 
Please stop wishing for warm weather and let us keep nice cold temperatures for a couple more months.

If you are cold, then visit Arizona for a couple weeks. We have plenty of room for more wood workers. 
Thank you for your consideration in this matter!

Yes, spent time in warm shop today. 
But mostly because I was a bad wood worker and spent money I don't have. 
Funny story: Couldn't resist bidding on couple of industrial power tools in an auction of a closed down shutter mfg plant yesterday. I slapped down some low ball bids ($150-$200 less than what I thought tools were worth on CL), and never expected to win. 
Oops, I won and had to man handle a 500 lb Powermatic Model 15 planer home today. Darn thing is just at limit of 2 wheel dolly, and makes things interesting solo. Going to be sore tomorrow.
Folks must of stayed home for this auction? Even a dusty/abused, not in service, but repairable General 15" planer from long term storage sold for only $140. Someone got a screaming deal! I missed winning that planer by $10, lol. What was I thinking bidding on (2) 15" planers? What a Klutz!

Regardless, After an afternoon of typical planer annual maintenance work: changing gear oil, adjust belts, clean/oil/dry lube everything, remove some light surface rust, etc; planer runs/mills perfect; well almost. Found fainest beginning of screeching in the motor bearings (~$18 fix), the in/out feed babbit bushings are worn over 1/16 oblong (4x$11 fix) (and still adjusted to work properly?), the 3 belts are dry and beginning to crack (3x$7), and blades are nicked/dull. So for < $80 in parts can enable ignoring this planer for another 10 years of service, except blade replacements. Not best news, but definitely won't lose money fixing the planer up, if forced to sell later.

That was my day, hope your day was just as much fun?

Stay cool, but not too cold; warm, but not too warm; happy, healthy, and try for a shop day tomorrow!
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry Mr Klutz, I'm still wishing for cold weather and I'm gonna get it too. I just saw a forecast that calls for
4-10" of snow Saturday into Sunday with lows below zero.
I've made out at auction like that. I've bought many machines way below value and then turned around and sold for profit. It's fun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Again…..not much news to tell from my neck of the woods….31 was the low this morning, with plenty of clabber in the air……

The humidity is @ 80%, and the winds are very light @4 mph…The high will get to 47 (?), and 31 again for the low. Suppose to rain tomorrow, and then snow on Sunday…..How much.? We don't know yet.

Bill…..That's a right smart drying rack you got there…It should hold several hundred board feet of lumber..

Mark…..That snow is piled higher and deeper….!! I couldn't live in that cold country… I like a little snow, but that's all…..a little bit…I'm in no condition to shovel snow….

Mike…..Thanks for explaining that IBox, and the picture….It's just a fancy way of making box joints…I made about 3 different jigs for cutting box joints a few years ago out of hardwoods I already had…They work good, and cheaper than the IBox…....lol…... I looked it up on Amazon…..Dang, they are proud of that dude….Expensive. I don't cut enough box joints to merit that cost…!!!

Cpt. Klutz…..Dang bro, you made out like a bandit on that auction. A Powermatic 15" planer…..You did good…

I wsh we had a CL around here…Our closest one is 3 hours away in lower Arkansas…or Little Rock….Too far to go.


----------



## bandit571

Not too bad outside, today…for the 1st of March….Most of the white crap has melted away. Winter returns in a few days…may last a week or so….


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been raining too much here for my liking, granted, I'll take 365 days of rain to avoid a week of snow but I'm startin' to get a little soggy. I've been putting down what the quarry calls "entrance surge" (2"-3" granite) as a base for the driveway at my property and I didn't get up there yesterday or today due to the rain. On Wednesday I was up there for a bit but backing in the trailer a bit at a time to plow stone off the back I wasn't paying attention to the left side and pushed the left trailer tire into a mud hole. I was stuck almost long enough to begin to worry but after unhooking the trailer, the truck still wouldn't move as it had dug all four tire in also. A little rocking back and forth to drop stone in the holes I had made let it walk out without a problem, then rehooking to the trailer at a sharp angle to pull it hard right allowed that to get out too. I really didn't want to have to unload all the stone in a spot where it really didn't need to go. It's been a good workout for the last couple weeks and I'm only about 1/3 done but it'll only cost ~$1200 for materials vs. the $5000 a contractor quoted me and I get the satisfaction of a job done myself!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Probable rain tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Got up to 22° and all sunshine today. Another 4" of snow overnight. February was the 3rd. snow depth total and about the 4th for below average temperatures on record. Going to be back to single daytime and below zero for the nights the next few days. Glad I have plenty to do in the shop.

About running out of places to pile snow and still have some room for parking. Have at least 20" on the ground now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Got up to 22° and all sunshine yesterday. Then about 5:00 in the afternoon went to 5°, snow and wind in 15 minutes. Glad I have plenty to do in the shop. It is -7° now and not expected to get above zero until Monday. Another couple inches of snow last night but the wind went down a bit.

They changed the numbers now. It was the 2nd coldest and 3rd snowiest February on record. Guess that is what we get for having it so nice early winter.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
It's a pleasant 68F with 48% RH at 1030am. Heading for a high of 74F this afternoon, 
so pleasant March 1st expected.

There's some of that incessant CA rain on horizon in western Arizona; but it is supposed to go north of me. 
Grumpy up in Surprise, AZ on north side of town might see some some of it?

Sorry to report today is sad day for me. :-(
Sold my Ridgid contractors saw this morning. I bought it new ~12 years ago, it had all upgrades to make it work perfect. Made lots of cool stuff using it. She will be missed. 
New owner was really excited, as he was upgrading from a job site saw, and price was good deal for him. Must of set price to low? Posted it on CL last night and 4 inquires by morning.

Why sell my SAW? :-0)
Decided I need some incentive to finish work on router table extension and cabinet for Unisaw I bought last year. Plus really don't have enough space in 2 car garage for 2 table saws, especially when Unisaw has 84" long fence.
Need to get off computer and get busy in shop now.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy, showery degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

+ 66°, RH 99%, 4 MPH breeze and raining with accumulation of 0.57'' in about three hours.


----------



## bandit571

Have no idea what the weather is like, outside…just now getting back out of the shop…spent almost all day down there…all drawer parts for the last 3 drawers have been milled, and even one is glued up….ran out of plywood the correct size for bottom panels for the other two drawers,,otherwise, they would have been assembled and glued up..


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. 21° here in Wisconsin. Skies are cloudy and winds are light. Next couple days will be snow and rain free, but temps will be dropping. A lot.

Not much going on here. Built a few drawers to add to my miter saw station. Git one installed. Will do the others tomorrow. Ya gotta love more storage space. I also picked up a bunch of SDR 35 for my dust collection system. Still working out specifics but have enough stuff to get a good start.

Stay warm everyone. Unless your in Phoenix. Then stay cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful days in WW, sunny, 28 to 50. Record cold February, they say highs and lows 10° below normal.

I found out today that Carbonite dropped my bride's computer off the system after I renewed last September. That wasn't very nice of them ;-( Good thing there weren't any problems. She has about 50,000 ancestors with their records in there. Only took about 1/2 the day to get that straightened out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As usual p, the weather guessers got it wrong. My 7" of snow is now a chance of 1-3". The way it looks we may get 2. It was supposed to start last night. It just started now, like 8 hours later.


----------



## bandit571

top of the marnin to ya…..Uncle Charles did a rude wake up call this morning…right leg from hip to knee was one solid cramp….made it hard to walk….even worse when I had to go pee…..walked it off, might have overdone it in the shop, yesterday?


----------



## Bonka

Bandit; One thing that often helps with muscle cramps is tonic water with quinine. About 4 oz will usually get's one relief in about 10-15 min. It has been in our pantry for years.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. That's a nice looking chest. Want to see it finished.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Snow has arrived…have a dusting on the ground….debating on shop time today…..we'll see how the legs does…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

No report yesterday as we had company drop by…..Friends from Memphis on their way to Branson for the festivities up there…….! Went out to dinner, then visited some…..

It was 28 when I rose at 10:30 for my morning java….My wife said it started sleeting around 7:00 or so, then started snowing shortly after that….I missed it..! But still had some on the ground…Looks like we only got a heavy dusting…….maybe a 1/2" or so…not as much as predicted (1-3")….But it's almost gone already as the temp was rising… It's clabbered up, and now it's 32…..yep, it's all melted except on the roofs…...The humidity is


Code:


 66%, and the winds are very light

 8-10 mph. Feels like 23 out doors….It's going to turn much colder by morning, and the temp is supposed to be 10…..Brrr!! Like Bill said, they dropped the ball on this weather pattern…..

bandit…..The dresser drawers is looking mighty fine….Don't overdo it down in the dungeon….Take it easy…..We're not as young as we used to be….Too many ailments, and aches and pains….for the majority of us, anyway…

WWBob…..Glad to hear you got the computer business straightened out, and didn't loose your family history..

That's all I have for now….Yep…the snow is gone, and starting to warm up more….!!


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy Folks,
Well old Capt. Klutz Nailed it on the rain hitting here, Had some light showers in the morning, but it cleared away and I went out and worked the tractor till dark … a wee abatement thing … and the sprinkles kept the dust down …
Our Az weather guru has said that we will hit 80+ on Wed. so it's true that spring is just around the corner, and I can turn the heat off …

Be safe in what you do, and be well


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley weather is absolutely horrible today. (sic)
At noon is is 71F and 45% RH with clear blue skies. Supposed to reach 74F for high. 
Breezy outside as the weather front from yesterday is being cleared out. 
Yesterday the forecasters lied again. We had a few ran drops on south east side of town, but not enough to wet ground.

Supposed to warm up into mid-80's by Wednesday. 
Didn't anyone head my request to stop praying for warm weather? 

Bandit: Here in AZ, leg cramps can be normal occurrence. Usually caused by potassium and magnesium deficiency and water loss via instant evaporating sweat. Our quick solution for potassium/water loss is Gatorade. We keep a emergency supply right next to quinine that Jerry mentioned for those rude wake calls in early morning. If problem is potassium, Gatorade takes edge off in 5 minutes or less. If not we resort to tonic water. Kids like mixing the two together to help get past taste of tonic water. 

Stay happy, healthy, and may you work in shop for many hours without any pain!


----------



## bandit571

Gin does mix well with Tonic Water..

Got tired of watching it snow for the last 4 hours…so, two last drawers are glued up, one even has handles installed

Handles are from "Saxon"...they even sent and extra bolt….except..0ne bolt has no threads,,,anothe has threads, but no head….will scrounge through my extras..and see IF I have one that fits….

About an 1" on the ground, now…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Soggy again and upper 50's in the upstate today, though this morning was nice so no one got wet to and from church. Yesterday we had a reprieve from the rain so I took the heaviest load of gravel yet (3800lbs.) to spread and got the trailer stuck again! It wasn't as bad as last time and I didn't have to unhook it and reposition but it was still a PITA nonetheless. I remembered my 300' tape and measured, I'm at 89' from the road so far and another 310' to go. I checked my tonnage so far and I'm right at $2.90 per linear foot and I'll still have to top it with either crusher run or recycled asphalt when it's all settled so it'll be more expensive than my original estimate but less than a contractor for sure. Oh well, it's gotta be done and it's certainly a good workout!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 3° this morning. Spring has not sprung.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's -9° and sunny this morning with wind chill at -28°. Not much more to say except it's damn cold and getting damn old. Capt. & GMike, send some warmth this way please.

Since it's so cold, I'll be staying indoors today and will hopefully get a good start on laying out my dust collection.

Stay comfy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's darn cold here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 13° and the high for today should reach 14°. The wind is out of the west at 14 mph. You guessed it, the wind chill is -3°. Where's that fat rat that predicted spring was coming. I think we need to declare hunting season on ground hogs.

Between working in the shop and visiting with the grand kids, I haven't had much time to get on here much. I have been reading everyone's post though.

*Bandit*, the Chester drawers is coming along nicely. I have been following your blog. It's been interesting on how you do things.

*FF Bill*, thanks for the picture of your drying racks for your wood pile. I thought by the way you were talking, you had a separate building. I forgot you had the space under your deck. It's working out good for you.

Well, I've got to run. I've got lots to do in the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I need a building. If I had it, I'd have a lot more lumber cut and stacked than I do.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turned a bit cooler here. It got down to 7 degrees this morning. It might hit 30 this afternoon.

I'm healing up after my epic incident. I was casting bullets the other day and was putting an ingot in the pot when all Hell broke loose. Must have been an air pocket or some moisture in that ingot. It exploded and blew lead all over the garage. I caught some on my right hand, wrist and a little on my face. Nothing to serious but it was pretty exciting there for a split second. At least I blocked any lead from getting on my table saw and router table. Now I get to figure out how to scrape it off the ceiling.


----------



## Bonka

I had a friend who was melting gold and had it blow up. It went all over hell.


----------



## MSquared

BB: Leave the lead on the ceiling as a reminder! 

The 'Big Storm' blew through here overnight. Amounted to about 2" of wet snow. Let the sun do the 'shoveling' this morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was 10* when I rose late again…..! Plenty of sunshine, the humidity is


Code:


 40%, and the winds are

 a light 8 mph. It has warmed up now to 21, but feels like 15 out the door. The high will be 28, and the low will dip to 15 or so.This cold snap that moved through the country has everyone in the deep freeze….You guys up North are really catching it….Nope….Bill is right….Spring has not sprung yet, and won't for some time….Not too long now, though.

BurlyBob….You had a close call when that lead blew up….It could have been a lot worse than you describing it. Be very careful, and watch yourself…..!!

Mike…..If you get good results on your d.c. system, let me know….Especially on the miter saw station…!! I think I might need to re-do mine when I can get to it….I'm not real happy with my set-up…..!! It works good, but could be improved I think……!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, 28 to 45, sunny and bright.

I been there and done that too with the lead pot ;-) Good thing I had a heavy leather glove on and glasses. My hand was right over the pot ;-((

CaptainKlutz, sorry, but we are tired of shivering. U R outnumbered. We are going to keep prayin'. Better plant a few shade trees. U can selectively log them when they overlap. Lots of project material. Your future is bright, the best of all worlds, no snow and plenty of wood ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. Spring hasn't sprung here in San Diego, either. Since the start of the water year in October we've had more than 150% of our normal rain fall, with no end in sight. I'm not dancing, at the moment.

Mike. I've already got a dust collection. If you'd like, I could send it to you; saves you the trouble of starting your own.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Spring started to sprang here in early January; crocuses started popping up. Then, ol' man winter came with a record setting February ;-( Not bad by most of your standards, but we learned how to shiver and shake.

Today looks like a return of our unsprung spring ;-)

Enough Bulloney for today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ok, so maybe having a 74F degree day with 100% sunshine isn't all bad?
Thanks to horrible weather, managed to lay down 3 coats of Tried and True original wood finish on router table extension project today. HeHe








.
The cherry laminations even picked up a sun tan being out all day in sun.
Will need a day or two for BLO to fully harden, but will be nice looking when get it mounted to the saw/router cabinet and install all hardware.

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got up to 11° today and sunny. Looked nice out but a little breeze made it cold. Maybe up to 20° tomorrow they say.

That is purdy Klutz. You can use it for a cutting board when you have a shop party also. What kind of lift do you have?

Got the new router motor in the lift this afternoon. It is a monster compared to my old one. Found out that it would not fit in the under table dust collection box so had to make a new one. Will be nice to have a big, variable speed motor for the big bits.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Another cold start today, but better than yesterday. It's 1° and sunny. The 10 MPH wind makes it feel like -14. We may get to 15° today. We are looking at a slow warm up and may see 40's by Sunday. We can only hope.

Capt. - that router table is looking great. Looks like it would be more at home in the kitchen though.

DBob - thanks for the offer, but Deb frowns enough on my carrying dust out of the basement shop. I can't imagine her reaction to carrying some down.

Rick - I'll keep you posted on the progress. But I doubt i If mine will be any better than yours. If you wouldn't mind sharing some pics/comments on yours, it would be appreciated. If it's easier, PM me.

BBob - glad to hear it wasn't serious. Be careful out there.

Stay warm everyone - you guys in AZ, try not to drip sweat on the finish.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning and Fat Tuesday Gang, It's currently 12° in sunny Mid-Michigan. It was 4° early this morning and the high for today is 15°. Got a little sunshine going on here and its blinding when I look outside.

Well today is fat Tuesday and I feel fat on top of it all. I've got a Paczki ( pronounced Punski) waiting for me to devour. My diabetes says no way but my mouth is watering just thinking about it. For those that don't know, a Paczki is a donut/Bismark type of Polish pastry that is eaten on Fat Tuesday here in Michigan. No, I'm not Polish, but for one day a year, everyone in Michigan is Polish. One of the bakeries where I got mine has orders for over 500 dozen ready to be sold today and that's just today. Yesterday, when I picked up my half dozen, people were lined up out the door waiting to get there's. I tried to get one while I was in Texas one year and they looked at me like I had a third eye.










Well enough of a ethnic lesson for today. Happy Fat Tuesday Gang. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If today is Fat Tuesday, that means tomorrow is Ash Wednesday. Tomorrow is also my birthday. I will not be honoring the catholic obligation for fasting.


----------



## bandit571

12 degrees, 17 mph SW winds, 70% Humidity….kind of overcast outside….Uncle Charlie has shifted to the left leg for another rude wake-up….

Added a second coat of stain to the Chester Drawers….as some of the panels needed it..









Left side…









Right side….and also gave the top a second coat…as the first turned out a bit too light..









Drawers came out fine..









IF these legs improve a bit…I'll check and see IF it is ready for a clear gloss varnish….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, after moving to SC I can't find good Polish food for my wife anywhere. Ironically we were in Atlanta two weeks ago and the Kroger had Paczki so I bought her some and they were much appreciated. Here we are on Fat Tuesday back in my neck of the woods and none to be found, even at the fancy grocery store.


----------



## Firewood

If they didn't have paczkis here in Milwaukee, there would be an uprising I'm sure. My wife and I are both polish. She always talks about going out for them, but never does. I would eat one, but won't go out of my way for them. National Bakery always has a line waiting for them. Not sure how many they make, but it's gotta be a boatload.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright and sunny out today. And should be warm by our standards today. Maybe in the mid 20's later.

Everyday is fat Tuesday for me. I eat nearly anything that gets in my way. Pastries are usually a double helping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was funny, Mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm no expert. Marty has had to help me on several occasions.

I had a young guy contact me this morning about buying a small amount of walnut. He said 5 or 10 bf. When I looked at his Facebook page, which I always do before I reply to people on Marketplace, I saw that he makes and sells trout fishing nets. I suggested that we trade and he liked that idea. He took a slab of walnut with some crotch figure for handles, plus a piece of red oak burl. I got a neat net and $15.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunful degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of rain overnight and tomorrow.

Bandit. The chest is looking good.

Mark. I'm with you. I'm on a seafood diet-see food, eat food. Pastries I can see twice as well.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was 17* when I stumbled to the kitchen for my morning hit (pot) of java….My wife had went to her bible study class, so I slept in late…again….He He….!! The sun was out in full bloom and shining bright….it was still cold, though.
It warmed up as the morning progressed a couple of *'s at a time, and now it's 36, anmd still sunny…The humidity is


Code:


 26%, and the winds are kind of gusty

 13-18 mph. Feels like 29 out the door now…The high will be 38, and clear tonight with a low of 17 again….This cold snap may be over after today or tomorrow…Back to the 40's, 50's, and a few 60* days ahead……

Cpt. Klutz…..Yep…You can always use the r.t. ext. for a cutting board if push comes to shove….Looking good.

Mark…..Keep a pluggin on that new router lift and install on the new powerful router….You'll like the bigger router….I run a 3 1/4 hp. plunger in my r.t., a 3 1/4 hand held plunger, and I have a 2 1/2 hp. plunger cause it was given to me….

Mike….I'll be more than happy to share my miter saw set up and how I did it….We can't send pictures when we PM, so I can either post them here on our thread, or email them to you, or by phone…Whichever way you want to do it…..

Don…..Not being from the North, I've never heard of Fat Tuesday….That looks like some good eats on them Punskis…..They looks kind of like doughnut holes with some goodie filling… I could eat a dozen of them puppies easily…...and Monday-Sunday is my fat days….and nights…..!! I don't stick to just one day…

bandit….Looking good on the chester drawers…..You got it knocked out purdy quick…..

Bill….Sounds like you made a good swap on the wood for a net and $$$....You old horse trader you….

dawsonBob….I think you'll fit right in with this crowd on talking about vittles….!!


----------



## Firewood

Rick - Fat Tuesday is the day before Ash Wednesday, the start of lent. In days gone by, fasting during Lent was observed in a stricter sense than it is today. Therefore, many items that were perishable and couldn't be eaten during Lent needed to be consumed prior to Ash Wednesday, so they pigged out on Tuesday. Thus the name.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It has reached 80F in my phoenix east valley shop this afternoon, and inside for a short break to check LJ.
Humidity is at 20%, so weather in desert is tolerable. LOL ok, its very nice in shade.  
Can tell that Spring has arrived. 
Sun angle is getting higher, and working in sun makes it lot hotter than it was back last couple of months.

Bandit - Thanks for sharing. As always, seeing your productivity makes me feel lazy when have been not in shop.

Mark = +1 everyday is Fat Tuesday for me too. Pastries? Yes, Yes, Yes…..

Thanks for comments on router table extension. If you want to know why I made a wood slab .vs. MDF and plastic laminate: it was cost! Sheet of MDF (or BB plywood) and enough laminate for both sides was over $130, not to mention $25 for quart of contact cement for assembly. Have a pile of cherry and few pieces of maple laying around that I scrounged cheap. Wood was so cheap, have about $45 total wood cost in the laminated wood top. Add about $10 in finishing supplies; and my new router table extension is half cost of conventional version.
SWMBO has thought the laminated top was for a kitchen cart. That is until she saw the big hole in it and me testing fitting the Woodpeckers router plate. Something tells me a kitchen cart may be in my future?

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your pastries!


----------



## bandit571

had a snow shower…with the sun shining…..might have been that there Lake Effect snow? 
May post this as "Project"...waiting to see how the clear gloss poly dries..









maybe get some better pictures….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. 30 to 48, sunny.

bandit571, chest came out nice.

CaptainKlutz, You should have kept the secret. I thought you were making a high end router cutting top ;-)

Nice trade Bill. Do you flyfish?

My wife is 1/2 Polish and she never heard of Paczki. Guess her dad wasn't into it. He fasted every Sunday. Growing up he had to get out and get his farm chores done, go to church for most of the day and get "breakfast" in the evening. He had enough of that to last a lifetime ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have been known to fly fish, but I'm not very good at it. Mostly I use spinning reels, but I do like to stream fish for trout.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunshiny day here in Mid-Michigan. WOW, Two days in a row with sun shine, go figure. That doesn't happen very often, it's usually cloudy and dreary. Anyway, the temp is 8° and the high for today will be 19°. Last nights low was around 0.

I'm not catholic but, I went along with my wife on this lent thing. So, I too pigged out on Fat Tuesday and ate my fair share of Paczki's yesterday. Today, I'm giving up snacking after 6:00 PM. I hope it works. My wife gave up sweets for the duration of lent, except for ice cream. LOL We'll see how it all rolls out. BTW, my wife googled the history of "Fat Tuesday" and found out it started in the *south*, primarily in New Orleans. Interesting!

My wife and I found an old recipe my mom had for summer sausage so we made some up this weekend. We finished it Monday night and I started eating it yesterday. Boy, it sure brings back memories. My mom used to make 3 loaves of that stuff for me for hunting season every year.

I have to mention that there is a birthday boy in our crowd today. I'm debating on mentioning his name for fear of retribution but, his initials are *FF Bill*. Oops! I let the cat out of the bag. Happy Birthday Bill. And as *Rick* pointed out, you're one heck of a horse trader. Good deal on the net.

*Bandit*, that is one nice dresser. When it started out, I wasn't so sure but, wow it turned out quite nice. Good Job.

*Captain,* I too was impressed with the router table extension. I can see where your bride would think it was for her. Good Job.

Well, enough jibber jabber, I'm off to the splinter factory. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

13 degrees outside, wind speed to match…bright and sunny outside…might reach 22 for a high, today..

Have a bunch of 1×6 and 1×8 shorts to find a use for….and a few plywood panels to use up….might be able to cobble something up….later…still trying to get the finish done on the Chester Drawers….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Just got home from church a bit ago and we are STILL in the single digits at 9° and sunny. If we're lucky it will hit 20 today.

FF Bill - Happy Birthday! May you be blessed with many more.

For all those who partake, have strength in your Lenten journey.

Off to to the shop….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was purdy cold this morning at coffee time….It was in the high teens, as I forgot to look ..Plenty of sun, very little wind, which is


Code:


 4 mph., and the humidity is fairly low

 40%....It will continue to warm up as the day goes along. It's 33* now and rising. The high will reach 44…. The low in the morning will be 28, so the temps are for sure on the rise. The forecasted high for tomorrow is 48, and climbing to the 50's and 60's…. We have a good chance of rain for the next 3-4 days….!! That cold front that moved through the country took a big bite out of warming up…

Bill…….Happy birthday, my friend….Hope you have a good day, and have lots of good eats and cake….maybe a scoop or two of ice cream, or a banana split…...Yummy….!

You guys stay as warm as you can….It ain't over yet….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks fellas. I'm spending my birthday here at work. I brought some of the cake that Cindy made for me a few days ago. My favorite…..st Louis Gooey butter cake. Saturday we will go out to my favorite place and I'll have some nice brews and another great cake. Sticky toffee pudding!

It was 12 when I headed to work. Should be pushing 32 by now. Slow warmup is on the way, but still threatening snow tonight. Maybe mostly rain though.

On a sad note, a St. Louis area firefighter from Illinois was killed at a house Fire last night. It seems he was outside and an upper floor wall brick facade fell and crushed him. Others were hurt, but are expected to recover. You just never know. Seemingly safe outside and he was taken.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Supposed to rain, but only around a tenth of an inch.

Happy birthday, Bill. May this be the best one ever.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Afternoon from heat of SW desert!
It's PIA *85F* outside right now. Blue skies and 17% RH, but it still feels hot outside.

Supposed to cool back down to 70's next couple days, so this is just mother natures warning shot that summer is around the corner? :0)

Last night I was bored and tinkered in shop. Router table was was cured enough to handle. 
Put in on saw. Haven't put any screws to fasten top to saw fences, or cabinet. Just wanted to test fit/square, and bored a opening in the router cabinet for router plate. 
Spiffy looking setup, if I am allowed to say so myself?










Finishing the saw extension table will have to wait a day or so.
I've got a Powermatic planer (won at auction) in pieces all over the shop. 
Picked up some motor bearings today, and installed them. Local Bearings and Belt place is actually cheaper than mail order!
Just have to show how bad some commercial shops use, abuse, and neglect their tools:
Here are the feed roller bearing blocks:








?
I was able to lift the out feed roller 1/8" in bearing when spring was removed.
Here's the condition of blades:








.
I ran piece of lumber thru it before tear down, looked like someone was planing boards covered in gravel. After close inspection, surprised it even worked. Not sure if the blades can be re-sharpened, so had Holbren ship me a new set.
Hmm, maybe I can work on saw/router tomorrow? Going to have a week or so for the feed roller bearings to arrive. Oh well, waiting on parts stinks.

That's all Folks!

Stay happy, healthy, and in the shop when you can!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The comedians here at the firehouse were joking about how old I was this morning, so the chief went to the store and bought a cake. Icing says 57. Candles say 50. Either way, I appreciated it. I'm 45.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 19° and dark. Still looks like a gradual warm up coming, but there is some weather coming for the weekend and it's too early to say just what it will bring. Stay tuned.

FF Bill - by the looks of that cake, you should be 107. You don't look a day over 70. LOL. Hope you had a nice day. Ah, to be 45 again….

Capt. - I would be proud to put that router table in my dining room. Except for the gaping hole in it.

Sorry to hear about the fire fighter that was killed. It's a dangerous job. Bless all of you who put it on the line every day for us.

Got a pretty good start on my dust collection today. A lot of the duct is up, but still need to tie in the drops for the tools. Still working out the details.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sun shiny day here in Mid-Michigan. I can't believe it, three days in a row with sunshine! Anyway, the temp is 12° and the high for today should reach 24°. Tonight's low will be +1.

*Captain*, I have to say, when I first saw your router table top I thought it looked as small as a cutting board. I was surprised at the size of it next to the saw. That is a nice router table. I agree with *WI Mike*, that would look nice in my dining room too. I can see how your wife got excited when she thought that was for her. Great job on the top.

Happy Birthday *FF Bill*, and the St. Louis Gooey Butter Cake sounds fattening, you better send it to me. I need more fat. LOL That cake sound delicious. I'm gonna have to google it for my wife. Sorry for the misfortune of the fallen firefighter too! That is tragic.

*WI Mike*, the first night of Lent was almost a failure. I swore off snacks after 6:00 PM and I almost didn't make it on the first night. This is gonna kill me.

Well, I'm off to the shop before my wife has a chance to make me go on errands. I think that's her favorite thing to do, make me go places during shop time. I'll be in the middle of gluing up something and it's "honey, we have to go someplace" or "can you come help me right now?". Never fails! Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Might get above freezing, today…even the sun is shining!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day here. Will be the first day above freezing for over a month. Maybe get rid of some ice on the streets finally.

A couple leather projects on the bench to work on today. Big bootjack order is done so will get back to the table saw/router under table cabinet.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It moved up into the mid 30's today. Had a cookie dusting of snow last night on top of the freezing rain. It was a skating rink out there on the drive way this morning. It's all melted off.

I ordered a Jessem hold down system for my table saw. It's pretty impressive looking. I watched a YouTube video where a fellow use a piece of plywood and magnetic switches rather than screw it into the fence. So now I get to buy a 1 1/4" Forstner bit. I'll post a few photos when I get it set up. I'm thinking this is going to be a really nice addition to the table saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. 32 to 45, cloudy with a bright sunny up there.

Happy birthday Bill. I used to want to fly fish, but there isn't much of a hatch on the coast so it doesn't work like it does east of the mountains. I got lucky when I first tried it. I was at a lake trying figure out how to cast. A guy came up and asked me how long I had been fly fishing. I told him I was just trying to figure it out and he probably saw it all if he had been there 15 minutes ;-)

He asked if I wanted any pointers. Yeah, sure U betcha! He got me going and told me what was wrong with the balance of my rod and line. He turned out to be some kind of world class casting champ or something like that. Lucky break.

I had my fly rod out fishing one day when my son was about 2. I was rowing us across the lake towards camp. A water skier decided to do what water skiers do best, harass fishermen ;-) They went past and stirred up a big wave. I thought he might swamp the boat if he got much closer. Pretty soon here they come again. The skier is motioning the driver to go closer to us. I'm sure he wanted to give us a good bath. I picked up my fly rod and started to work out line. The sob obviously didn't want anything to do with that. When they passed, he was on the opposite side of the boat as far as he could get. ;-)

One day my aunt and uncle were out fishing and the water skiers had to go through the fishing area, the other 1,000 square miles of the lake wasn't quite big enough. One came zipping through just as my aunt had cast. He got a flat fish hook in his ear lobe ;-) After he got unhooked, they decided the rest of the lake was big enough.

CApt, I can't believe how big that router top is.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 12°. This is our 11th day in a row below freezing. Tomorrow should break the spell. In fact, next week may get close to 50!

Not too much going on around here. Still working on my dust collection. So far so good.

Pleasant dreams everyone


----------



## MSquared

24/ partly cloudy now… 14 with the wind chill. Some wintry mix on the way the next couple of days. They say it will be warming up a bit by Sunday. I hope so! So sick of this deep freeze!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When everyone north of me starts melting, we will start flooding. Wonderful.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was very foggy when I rose for my morning big gulp of java….Visability was about 40-50 yards…...so it was pretty heavy….!! It was 37, and did I mention heavy fog? The humidity is at 100%, the winds are at 3 mph., and the chance of rain is 40% right now, but it's going up as time progresses….It was raining when I got up, then turned froggy…..Feels like 33 out side now. The high will reach 47 (?) for today, but we're really not sure at this point….

I didn't get on yesterday, cause it was a fairly busy day…..met my fishing buds for Chinese grub…5 of us, and a good Chinese buffet….Then went to the tax office. to pay that dun….I am property tax exempt, and personal property exempt, but I have to pay a fee to the fire department here to cover my house, shop, and land in case of a fire on my place. We have a volunteer fire department, and the people in town donate $$$ to help them buy new equipment (radios, suits, and fire fighting equipment)...They have a pig roast every fall to raise $$$ also, so it goes for a good cause…..Then had an appointment to see my back doctor….Everything at this point looks good, so he gave me more drugs, and come back in May for a follow-up….Then last night I took the wife out to supper for pizza and spaghetti…Man I was about dead from all that activity, so I just flopped down in the easy chair and watched the tube till bed time……!!!

Mike…..Keep us posted on your d.c build…..Expiring minds needs to know…!! That's all I have for now…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Damp and foggy here too, but a bit cooler than Rick. Warmer tomorrow with possible severe t storms. I hope not, becssue it's wet enough around here.
Rick,mom and dad are headed to Bull Shoals on Tuesday for their first fishing of the year. Hope they find something biting, seems a bit early to me,


----------



## bandit571

A few flurries floating around….mid 30s outside….otherwise just another boring day…

Picked a length of sched.40 pipe and a few fittings…..one end will get an adapter to attach a garden hose…other end with get a pair of 90s..and a cap….then drill a few holes through the cap….and clean out the gutters on the house. dang glue costs more than all the parts did.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Like I said in my post this morning I met with my fishing buds, and they talked about conditions on Bull Shoals and Norfork…..A couple of them went out before this cold snap hit, and they never caught a fish on either lake….Water temp is still too cold and muddy for them to move up…They are still in their winter haunts…..deep….!! Just a thing or two to pass along to your parents….Maybe conditions will change by then, but I doubt it….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Had a pretty good rain for about 5 minutes this morning, but it didn't really amount to much.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a little chilly today in the upstate, from 39° this morning to 48° now and it's once again raining. This morning was mostly dry so I put down another load of gravel for my drive then headed to the quarry for another load now sitting on my trailer waiting for dry weather. It actually started freezing rain around noon despite the temperature hovering around 45° at the time. Warm weather should return on Sunday and the chance of rain has been declining now at 20% so hopefully after tomorrow's predicted thunderstorms we'll get a chance to dry out again.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix easy valley started out cool and grey this morning, in 50's mostly. 
Reached high of 65F, 30% RH this afternoon; but the wind is howling. Forecaster's say 18MPH average. Gusting higher which makes it feel much colder than it looks. Just little cool for spring time, but I like it. 

Northern AZ is seeing rain and snow at higher elevation. Strong wind is going to push this one thru overnight.
Look out midwest?

ps - If you see me post that rebuilding a 20 year old Taiwan made planer is easy, Remind me of these images:
:
























?
And them promptly wave the BIG BS flag violently and correct my improper thinking. 

Cheers1


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a warm day yesterday. Got up to 37° and started melting some ice and settled the snow some. Cooled off to the low 20's overnight and light snow showers. Maybe a half inch. Should get up near 32° later they say. The next 3 days should be sunny and warm again so maybe we can at least get the streets cleaned up a bit.

Captain that planer looks like a beast. Will be nice when you get it tuned up. Would be nice if folks would pay more attention to their maintenance on machines. Looks like they just ran it until it would not plane right then used it some more to make sure it was bad.

Gaining some on the storage cabinet for under the saw table. Finally got the router bit storage part figured out. Will have at least twice as much room as my old set up. Hope to have pictures by this evening.


----------



## Bonka

+63°, 93% RH with a 5 MPH breeze. My son and I are going to Gainesville in a it to watch the drag races. It is hard to imagine the HP and acceleration those machines put out. I am taking my shop ear muffs.


----------



## bandit571

Right at freezing right now…later we are supposed to get near 50, with a Thunderstorm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have t storms right now. Nothings ever, but low rumbling every few minutes. Light rain. It is dark out there though. Just outside though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some planer and jointer maintenance yesterday. Changed out knives in planer and have 2 sets ready to go to resharp. Took knives out of jointer. My jointer is not made as the manual for my jointer describes. Previous owner put in new cutter head or there is a previous version of the jointer that my manual does not cover. I ordered new knives from Holbren. I ordered 2 sets. I think the ones in there were cheap and I will not have them resahrpened.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, now heavy rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's warmer and the sun is shinning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp at wake-up was 21° and it's currently 25° and rising to 36°. I'm excited for our long range forecast. The temp is slowly climbing to 60° within the next 7 days. Yay! It was quite nice yesterday with the temp at 38°. It won't be long and I can throw the doors up during the day.

Look out* FF Bill*, the big melt is coming your way.

*Captain*, that planner should run like a charm when you get done with it. It's just gonna take some time getting it there.

You fellows in the south, keep your head down. It looks like bad weather is heading your way. I'm heading out the door so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a difference 18 hours makes;
Wind has mostly dissipated. Very light breeze this morning. 45F @ sunrise, 55%RH, with mostly sunny skies. Sort of back to normal, heading for 65F today. Another good day to work in shop! 

Can't decide what to work on today, router table or planer? Hmm….

Router cabinet needs sanding and finish applied, now that top has been fit and don't need to cut any more holes.
Or,
Continue rust removal and beautification of planer, while I am on hold with re-assembly waiting for parts. 
Decisions, decisions, ....
Since I hired a crew this morning to do spring landscaping clean up (got some freeze damage that needs heavy trimming), maybe I can work on both today? Here we go!

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your shop time!
Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like spring might be headed our way. Mid to upper 30 for the next day or two the a steady warm up into the 50's over the course of the next week+. This begins the time of year I truly don't care for as the weather shifts back and forth, not able to make up it's mind.

Sorry I can't post any photos of that hold down system. My camera takes photos larger than Lj can handle. I'll try and post some in a coupe of days. In spite of not having tried it out much it seems like it's going to be a great addition to the saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you mean your phone, you can change the setting so that it takes smaller photos. Unless you're gonna print pics from your phone, there's no real need to have resolution set that high.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

As I was waking up at coffee time, it was thundering and lightening loud….And it was raining its butt off. Pouring down hard, and hitting the windows too..I think that's what woke me up….Got my first cup, and checked the weather on my phone….Said it was 47, cloudy and rainy (I knew that), and the humidity was at 100% (naturally). Winds were low at 4 mph., and more rain on the way…. it was dark out….Got kind of scary for a bit…The high will be 70…..Hard to believe, but the weather is gonna turn to spring sometimes….We just have to be patient….!!
Lots of good post this a.m….Sounds like you Norfers are on a warm up too., and I figure you're ready for it….I am.

Looks and sounds like some of you guys have got some good projects going on…..Building, and maintenance of

machines, and just projects in general. I'll sure be glad when I can get to that point to do things…Won't be long.

Edit: Looks like it's getting darker out, and the rain has started again, but the wind is still low….It's looking like the weather is turning nasty again…Just as long as there are no tornados bouncing around, I can live with this.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I've got a Canon camera and for whatever reasons it takes pretty large format photos. I know there's a way to do it on the computer. Guess I need to get my daughter to help me with that one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Chance of showers.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Update on my weather,

The rain has moved out of our area for now, brought bright sunny skies back in….It's 67 now, and the humidity has dropped form 100% down to 53%. The reason for that is because the winds have picked dramatically, and is blowing 18 mph. and gusting to 28-30 mph. No more rain is expected for another several days….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, the canon camera can change picture size as well. I haven't used my canon digital in years, because of my phone. It's a shame, because I have a very nice camera.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. By the number of posts, I must have fallen into a mild coma.v it's 30° here. It was a bit warmer earlier today. Rain moved in this afternoon. By the time we left church, there was a good coat of ice and slush on the ground. Then it turned to snow. It should come to an end soon.

I got all the duct in for my DC system. Started to lay out the mitersaw housing. Hope to get that in tomorrow or so.

Capt - That's some project you got there with the planner. Keep us posted on your progress.

Well, it's about bedtime for bonzo, so I'll talk to you soon

Stay warm and dry everyone
And don't forget to set your clocks forward.


----------



## Bonka

+74°, RH 99% & calm.
The drag races were great. I have yet to get the category's sorted out. My son is a buff with a unbelievable memory.
The one's we saw were not the top fuel. It was Mini Gator Day. Ear muffs were a must. One car ran the 1/4 mile @ 167 in 5.5 sec. With this event one can stand relatively close to the track. The engine sound waves can be felt going right through you.
My son gave me a run down on the top fuel cars that will run today. There is no real way to measure HP so a Physicist used a video of a car that had the speed recorded on it at mini second intervals. His calculations showed 9000+ HP and 700 ft lbs of torque. On the cars running now it takes 2500 HP to run the supercharger and the same HP to operated the clutch. The headers are pointed up an d slightly to the rear. The exhaust generate 700 ft lbs of downward force.
Nitro/Methane has less BTU's than gasoline. Gasoline needs 14.7 lbs of air to burn to theoretically 100%. NM only needs 3.7 lbs of air to do the same. There are more combustion events going on with NM such as more 02 is generated and another gas I do not recall. NM also cools and lubricates. There is no cooling of the engine by any liquid. The heads are solid
The top fueler's race is 1000 feet and they reach +300 MPH in, IIRC, in around 3 seconds.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to be in the 40s around here, today…..temps, wise…..winds are in the high 20s….overcast, dreary morning…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a tad bit windy here in Mid-Michigan. We are currently under a Wind Advisory with winds clocking in at 18 mph. Wind speeds are supposed to get higher later today with gusts up to 45 mph. It's been raining all night long and the rivers are rising. I've got lakes in the yard with small mounds of snow here and there. The temp is 36°.

I've finally finished my "Trophy" projects and will be taking pictures soon. I was gonna wait until my son striped and lettered them to put them on LJ, but I think I'll do it before he does it. It's time to move onto another project today.

*Jerry*, WOW! Ur quite the car buff! Very interesting information on HP and Torque. 9,000 HP, that's a lot. I remember seeing a friends 64 corvette with a 650 HP engine and thinking that was a lot.

*Rick*, This is the time of year for bad weather down in your neck of the woods. I think it's gonna be that kind of year this year. Keep your head down my friend.

Well, it's that time to say good-bye, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had wind like that last night, Don. It was nearly 70 yesterday. Then after the winds blew the storms out, it cooled down again. 34 when I got up. High will be upper 40s. I sure hope the weather is not like that this year, Don. I have no use for it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was rather mild this morning when I finally rolled out of the rack….I smelled the coffee brewing..!! I realized when I got up that my head was all stuffed up, and my ears clogged…..Oh crap…..just what I need….! But after a bit, it seemed back to normal….Anyway, it was a nice 40 degrees out, mostly clabbered over, and the humidity is at 54%. Winds are light at 7 mph., and a 10% chance of rain…..Feels like 38 out the door. The high will be 52, so a slight cool down from yesterday's temp of 71….Bill and I were close on the afternoon temp and winds….!!

Mike….Have you woke up from your coma yet…..lol….! If you're not careful, you'll miss something important on LJs…...You're making good headway on the dust collection for your shop….Can't wait to see the finished product..

Don….I looked at the spark plug trophies you posted on the projects page….Stellar job, my friend. You do excellent work. I can barely turn a light bulb on let alone a lathe. Never owned one, and really have no interest in learning to turn….I guess that's not my forte'. I admire you guys that can turn stuff….There's a real skill to it..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful weekend in WW. Sunny, 28 to 48, they say our 10° below normal temps should be over in another week. I'm not sure how this 10° below normal works, they say our snowpack is only 78% in spite of heavy snow because a warm system melted too much of it. So, are we colder than normal or warmer than normal?

We had our muzzleloading gun show this weekend. One of the largest in the country, but only about 2/3 of what it was 20 years ago. Guess the younger generations aren't much interested in the Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett way to hunting and target shooting ;-(

WoW! Jerry, those things might knock the earth out of orbit if more than 2 are running at the same time.

CaptainKlutz, That planer salvage reminds my of an outfit here that used to import old machine tools from all over the world. They called my and asked about one that had an odd voltage. I told them of hook it up and run it. They said everyone else said to rewind all the motors and buy new motor starters and why don't I agree? I told them the cycles and voltage relationship was fine for 480 volts and 60 cycles here. They asked what if I was wrong? I told them they would have to rewind all the motors and buy new motor starters ;-) They put it in a shop and it worked just fine. After that they imported some real puzzles. Most didn't have a drawings and the ones that did were in Chinese or Japanese ;-( Sometimes I wondered, but I got them all running. I think I was just lucky a few times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Geez, I see in the news some woman climbed over a fence to get a selfie with a jaguar! Kinda reminds me of the astronomers searching the universe for intelligent life. They better find it quick or it will be too late ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to low 30's today with plenty of wind and clouds to make it a good day to stay inside. Worked on the dust collection some more, but didn't get to the dust hood for mitersaw yet.

Bob WW - I saw that in the news. How much you wanna bet she finds a lawyer when can figure out how her stupidity is the zoo's fault.

Don - The trophy will sure be a hit. That looks great.

I turned a bowl in high school and another in the craft shop when I was in Germany, but nothing since then. I wouldn't mind getting a small lathe, but not sure I have room for it right now.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MSquared

Dank and foggy as Winter on the Moors all day …


----------



## bigblockyeti

Saturday's rain (Friday's too) left everything a little mucky yesterday when I ventured into the woods. I was hoping the warmer dry weather we had would dry up some of the water but no such luck. Laying down more gravel was mostly into tire tracks from the skinny trailer tires on a relatively heavy trailer. Even standing on some of the driveway gravel it felt soft under my feet. I remembered my 300' tape and I've got 194' to go and surely some remediation after the surge gets packed down further before topping with crusher run. I'm understanding why I was quoted $5K for the drive but still, I'll be all in at ~1/3 that price doing it myself.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a rainy night last night….It hit about 8:00 p.m. or so, and rained lightly all night till the wee hours of the morning. When I rose for my big mug of java, it was drying up…..It was 40 for a low, with plenty of clabber…..it's either partly sunny or partly clabbered now…depending on how you see it….!! It's 45 now, and the humidity is at 73%, and winds are very light at 3 mph….A little foggy earlier, but it's about gone now…Feels like 45 out the door now, and the high will be 55…maybe…..!! Not much action around my neck of the woods, so that's all I have for now


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 55F, 40%RH this morning in Phoenix. Forecast says high of 72F, with chance of rain tonight. 
Blue skies, very few clouds, and dead calm wind this morning, makes me doubt the rain forecast? Time will tell.

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your Monday!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a light rain falling somewhere around here. It's not falling at my house, but it's supposed to get here. Rain should end tomorrow, with no more for a week or so.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got back from Boise with the wife this morning. A real long day for the both of us.

Mike I think the zoo ought to sue that gal. I heard on the news tonight that the zoo had to put the cat down as a result of her stupidity.

I'm looking forward to a little warmer weather. It's suppose to hit the 50's next week.


----------



## MSquared

BB; I totally agree!! What an idiot!

P.S.; Boise… Great place, great people. I did a documentary shoot there in one of the soy bean fields many moons ago. The highlight was riding backwards on the hood of a huge John Deere Tractor pretty damn close to the exhaust stack to get a shot. Man! My tuckus was sore!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to mid 30's today and sunny. Tomorrow should be in the mid 40's. There will be dancing in the streets.

There was no reason to put down the cat. It was only doing what they do best. So sad.

Stay safe everyone. Keep your hands and arms in the vehicle at all times….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, cloudy to light rain supposed to end tomorrow.

BBob, I heard them say the cat is safe. Hope hey don't. Probably should sterilize the woman.

MSquared, Are you sure they were soybeans? The row croppers in the Treasure VAlley are afraid they will bring soybean diseases to the other crops. What was you documentary about?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny with very little breeze here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 17° heading to 41°. Yippee! I like this type of weather. It's funny, in the fall we would shiver at 41° but, now we are happy for the warmth. LOL

Thanks for the nice comments on the trophy's. My son is excited to get them so he can stripe and letter them. He put the picture of them on Instagram and they seem to be a hit with his crowd. Anyway, thanks again guys.

Not much else to report so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

28 heading for 46 degrees today….calm winds….slight bit of clouds to the SW of here…50s and 60s coming in….then a day or two of wintery mix, then back to starting Spring weather….

May have found a place to sell a few of the boxes I build….find out later this week..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's about 40° here so far. Should get a bit warmer by this afternoon. Sun us out and winds are light, which helps make it feel warmer.

I looked at some ash lumber this morning that I home turns into a workbench. It looks pretty good. Just trying to decide between that and SYP.

I don't think I'll get into the shop again today. Too many things to get done outside of woodworking. Wait….. did I just type that out loud?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Raining this morning….When I tried to get out of bed, it felt like I had a knot in my back….like a bulging disk….!! Surely not. But I didn't take a chance on it getting worse, so I took a Hydrocodone just on account….Feels a little better, and not quite as bulging….!! Oh well….I'm still healing…!! It is 43 out now, with rain, clabbered skies, and winds at 7 mph. The humidity is at 98% (with rain it should be 100% ?). The high is supposed to get to 52, but I'm doubtful…..It'll rain right into the night….The low will be 50……! Rain tomorrow, also….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours we've had 0.52 inches of rain. After that, I don't see any rain for the next 9 or 10 days. I'm kinda going to miss it.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

WWBob; I misspoke! Upon conferring with my sound man at the time and good buddy for decades, it was Des Moines. As I recall, that's in Iowa, right?! Memories of those days are a little foggy . Yeah, he called me an idiot, you may too… feel free! Still, it too was indeed a great place with great people. We were doing a documentary for a major insurance company to explain to the 'suits' what the special needs are for farmers there and across the farming industry in general.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix was grey and dreary in morning. Some blue show up this afternoon, with ~58F high and 85% RH. 
Rained off/on yesterday late afternoon, and had downpour overnight. Still random rain drops failing, even with blue skies? Supposed to clear out tonight and return to normal dry desert conditions afterwards.

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Backyard was a bit muddy, but, a new firepit has been assembled, and ready for business..









And, found a place for a bit of the Pine leftovers..









1×8 for the shelf, 1×6 for the curvy legs. Notched to fit around the back splash, and..









Notched to fit around the window sill…Boss will paint it….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Boss will paint it….

Lucky you!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up (late) to temperatures above freezing for a change. It's 36°, winds are 7 MPH and it's raining. We'll have rain on and off through Friday. They posted flood watches due to rain and melting snow.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's raining a little, more coming. Have wind warnings for the next 2 days. Tomorrow is supposed to be real bad.
Rick, mom and dad are down there, but I don't expect they'll be putting the boat in until Friday at best. Don't be surprised if he calls you. Keep your head down. It's gonna be windy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I woke up (early) as I had a bad back ache….! Eariler than usual, I'll put it that way….!! It was 56 and clabbered pretty heavy, which it still is…It's supposed to be sunny today, but I don't see no sun yet. The humidity is at 78%, and the winds are starting to blow at 13 mph. We have a wind advisory starting about 10:00 this morning, and blowing till late tonight….! Don't know how high it will get, but I'm glad I'm not on the lake. It'll be 65 for the high, and we have a 40% chance of rain now until about 6:00 pm. It'll go to 100% by the time it hits.

Mike…..Keep your head down bud, if the winds get too high, along with the rain….

Bill…..I'll keep an ear out for your dad's call….Yea, bud, it's gonna get nasty out there. The winds are starting to pick here, and rain moving in this morning…We only have the one day of wind warning so far, but that can change quickly around my neck of the woods….Not a good day (s) to be on the water….A little early around here yet…!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. They're not showing any rain until the 20th, and I'm not so sure about that.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dreary morning here in Phoenix again today. Woke to 40F and rainy, overcast weather. Yesterday's rain never cleared, and have had rain off/on entire time. Wind is howling, forecast says 20MPH with 25MPH gusts. Feels like more.
Starting to see sunshine, it's now 56F heading for 64F. Forecast claims the rain has ended - just like they said yesterday. :-0)

Stay happy, healthy, and pray for more shop time!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, almost 50, partly cloudy, same for the next few days. Spring may have sprung by this time next week.

MSquared, Glad to hear it was in Iowa. All they grow in soybeans, corn and hogs. I would hate to see the Idaho potato catch soybean diseases.

I'm going to have to turn off the news! Some lady's pit bulls mauled her 2 year old grandson to death in Florida! Glad I'm not flying anywhere soon. Maybe Boeing's autopilot will quit making nose dives ;-(


----------



## MSquared

Bob; Yes, Iowa has 'Oceans' of Soybeans! Quite a sight!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl., +80°. RH 54% and a stiff breeze # 8 MPH. Nap time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, Actually you get into them in the middle of Nebraska, all across Iowa, all across Illinois, all across Indiana, and all across Ohio. I guess that is why Pittsburgh made steel. They thought they might flood the market ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Bob, I guess so. Such a huge industry. I hear Pittsburgh is making a resurgence lately. Some say steel will come back. Long Island was mainly potatoes as a cash crop from the days of the first settlers. Sadly, most of the fields are gone through development. We actually live on land that was potato fields. They, and corn, regularly pop up in our garden. Cool! Some producers still exist and produce enough to supply the big markets here as well as small family-farm stands. On the up-side, a good bit of the old fields have been revamped into vineyards for a few decades now and doing very well. Hops are being grown again as a viable cash crop. IMO, those are very good things! Oysters are growing in numbers and the shell/fin fisheries in general are being managed. A dozen Oysters, some Clam Chowder and a nice Craft Brew?... Somebody slap me!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

At 8:30 PM in STL or just west thereof, it is rainy and stupid windy. Howdy all!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been a little AWOL the last couple of days. Crappy sleep.

Here's the photos of that Jessem hold down system and the way I adapted it to my table saw. It apparently designed to be screwed to the top of the fence. I watch David Stanton on YouTube use the magnetic switches and Baltic birch to attach it to the fence. I tried to follow his idea as close as I could with what I had on hand.
I haven't had a serious opportunity to put it to a good test. Monday I start a fishing rod chest of drawers and rod holder. I expect to give a good test there. These photos are out of the order I loaded them, but you'll get the idea.
































































One of the things I did different was use 90lbs magnetic switches rather than the 150lb switches he used. They seem to hold this setup just fine and if I find they don't, it should be no big deal to change them out.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all it's 46° and pouring rain. The temps will be rising throughout the night. More rain and high winds tomorrow with temps near 60°. Then they will start tumbling again.

I started work on my CMS dust hood. The first attempt is a bust, so back to the drawing board. Stay tuned.

BBob - nice setup there. I could have used that earlier today.

Well, stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's drizzling rain and mildly windy so far here in Mid-Michigan. They are predicting warm temps along with rain showers today. However, with the good comes the bad. They are also predicting possible thunder storms along with a small chance of Tornado activity today. It all depends on where the low system parks itself on the state. The temp is 51° and will steadily fall the rest of today.

*Burly Bob*, yes, I missed you. I like the hold down system. You'll have to let us know how it works.

*St. Louis Mike*, It's good to hear from you again. You musta been busy at work.

Well, it's that time again. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Now the sun is out in full force….It was 56 and really cloudy when I rose late for my morning hit of java….I was a little stiff, also…I think it's time for a new mattress….This one is getting a little lumpy, cause it's old…..!! It's gaining on the temp. It's now 58, and the wind is howling at 16 mph, and gusting to 25+ mph….Just a nasty day for being outside. The humidity is at 46% (the wind is the reason it's so low), but the high won't get much higher…maybe 2*.

BurlyBob….The hold-downs look good, but I'm skeptical as to how it will work with narrow material…If you want to cut, say, some thin strips, are you going to be able to rip them w/o using a push stick.?..Maybe I'm not seeing the big picture here…..!

Mike in Stl…..Glad to see you made it back to LJs….You've been MIA for a while now…I thought you had left the country…..Just been making some coins for bisquits and gravy, and red beans, cornbread, and taters….).

Don…...Old buddy, you keep your noggin down up there in your neck of the woods, and watch the skies for bad weather and possible tornados….It's getting that time of year for around here, too….Scares me, sometimes…

Mike…..Keep a pluggin' on the new dust and chips hood….You'll get it ,bud….!! I'd kind of like to re-do mine. I think I can make it better…..I've got a "Big Gulp" dust hood (remember those..?) that I'm thinking about trying…when I can get back into the shop….!! People used them on the bottom of contractor saws to catch the dust and chips…! I used it on my old Crapsman saw before I built the saw cabinet for it. I have an idea how to do it…..Just don't know if it will work proper or not….Trial and error…..!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cool this morning in the upstate at 54 and we're headed to a sunny and dry 71 this afternoon. I'm getting all I can done while the weather cooperates with my driveway build which is now a daily chore with ~11 more loads by my calculations. Tomorrow we have scattered thunderstorms in the forecast which I hope hold off until the evening but it's looking more like they'll arrive tomorrow morning further upsetting my progress, especially since the quarry is closed all weekend. The new guy in the loader yesterday almost buried my 3500lb axle utility trailer with the 5.5 yard bucket on the CAT 980H he's used to loading semi's and tri-axles with. It was the heaviest load by far with a total of 4100lbs of surge loaded + the 600lbs of empty trailer weight bearing down on the axle, springs & tires. The truck didn't notice the difference but the trailer was squatting pretty good. Luckily I'm not going very fast nor very far to get it dropped but I'll be watching him far more closely today. Kinda makes me think I need a beefier trailer but the $3300 price tag for a 5' x 10' dump trailer is more than I can justify now without having any long term need established.


----------



## bandit571

50s, headed for the mid 60s…25mph winds, gusting to 45..windier than a Senator…LOTS of rain, too….

Went to get out of the van this morning…..wind caught the door, drove the bottom corner into the back of my leg,
no blood, but it will leave a mark.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here but cloudy. Was supposed to get part of the so called boom cyclone but we just had a little shower last night. Will get to the upper 30's and some sun today and into the 40's the next few days.

You folks in the path of the storm stay safe. Hear there has already been some tornadoes.

Finally got my cabinet done for under the saw extension. Need to get some pictures now. Been fighting a cold for several days and yesterday did not even leave the house. Took some cold medicine and just rested. Finally feel pretty decent today.


----------



## BurlyBob

A beautiful blue sky morning here. It's headed to the mid 40's.

Rick your right about that hold down and thin strips. I'm thinking it's going to work better with wider material. I'm also thinking that push sticks are going to be a must. If you look close to those tires, they are canted towards the fence. That will help keep the material against the fence. I've been having problems with that especially the last inch or two. Also after the last two kickbacks I decided this might help as the wheels roll only forward just like on my router table.

Time for another cup of coffee and had out to the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all the car was reading 60°. I went for a walk this morning and a t-shirt was all I needed. Winds are starting to pick up and we are supposed to have thunderstorms by 2pm. And maybe snow showers tomorrow.

More errands to run today, so not much shop time today. Hopefully tomorrow.

BBYetti - that's a lot of gravel your hauling. I'm sure you'll be happy when it's all done.

Rick- yeah, that's where I am at the moment. Trial and error….

Take care everyone.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Wind, lots of wind. Work, yes, very busy, mandatory overtime. It's in the low 60s here, but the wind, hold on to your hat.


----------



## Firewood

They issued weather warnings for this afternoon. Flooding and possible severe thunderstorms


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled ash in the wind this morning. It was fun, but the wind was not helpful.
Mike, when's that Laguna coming?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, not soon enough, but too soon at the same time. Remodel projects are progressing slower than I'd like with all this mandatory OT. Hopefully it'll be in June like they said. I need to call Beaver Industrial and see if there is any updated info on supply.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

How much ash did you mill today.? How thick, how wide, and how long..? I sure would like to have several board feet of that for sure….I have never worked with ash, but would like to have some on hand for when a project comes up that I could use it for….!!


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm blew through here….a 5 minute burst of rain, like a fire hose against the windows, then..no rain. Still windier than Senator…...Got up to 66 degrees outside…cooling off, now..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I sure hate it when Ash gets blown in my face. LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got up to 38° today and mostly all sunshine. We missed the "bomb cyclone" that hit almost everywhere south and east of us. Pretty nasty in parts of WY, NB, CO and the Dakotas.

Here is the view when I step in the shop. Finally done and everything working as I wanted. Have a lot of room for more router bits and they are easier to get to than the old setup.


----------



## MSquared

Looks like out of hibernation for a while here. We'll see. High 40's and into the 50's for next several days. Getting mobile!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's down to 34° here, 15 MPH winds and snowing. The snow is light, but it's still snow. I wish it was still 60°. It should get to upper 30s today. Looks like temps are supposed to be closer to normal the next couple of weeks.

Mark- you did an awesome job on the storage cabinet. That will serve you well.

Stay warm and dry everyone. Talk to you later


----------



## firefighterontheside

The wind has died down, but now it's kinda cold and still breezy.
Rick, I cut about 130 board feet of ash. This was all for a guy who ordered it for some kind of rustic accent wall in a house he's working on. I have some more logs and I'd be happy to save a few slabs for you. The wood is reminiscent of oak. Think red oak that's not red, but more yellow.

I looked at buying my Sawstop at beaver industrial, but I wasn't impressed with their ability to call me back.

Mark, that under saw storage is perfect. I need one just like that, but a bit smaller.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's colder than yesterday here in Mid-Michigan. Yep, the temps have dropped a bit to 41° and they are gonna keep dropping till they get around the 20's again. Today we are expecting snow. Can you believe it, snow?

Well, here is another weather update. We got slammed last night around 6:30 and continued until around 8:00 pm. We had a tornado or tornadoes on the ground about 15 miles from me. The tornado path was about 18 miles long and took out many homes and downed lots of trees and of course utility lines. I still have power but in one part of the county, there is about 10,000 or more without. It got a little scary around here for a while.

I've got a neat little app on my cell phone that is called a scanner. It has police, fire and of course the best one of all is ARES radio. Those guys keep an eye on the sky and will let you know where the bad storms are. Whenever the sirens go off, I turn it on.

*FF Bill,* I hate Ash! I've used it in place of Red Oak and it works good as a replacement, but it's hard on the table saw blades. I seem to burn the edges more than anything else. Maybe it's just me though too. It's a pretty wood though and tough.

*BB Yeti*, Have you ever thought about renting a dump trailer?

*Festus*, I too like your under saw storage.

Well, I'm gonna be busy the next couple of days putting in another floor in our house, so I won't be on here as much but, I'll read everything though. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, we got up to 73 yesterday and we got the rain this morning that was predicted but fortunately it's moved on earlier than the forecast indicated it would so we'll dry out a little sooner. We will hopefully see 67 this afternoon and the rain will stay away, tomorrow is going to be a little cooler at under 60 but dry.

Don, I've looked everywhere for dump trailer rental as that would ideal but the only people that are renting them will drop them off and haul off your stuff for a fee, like renting a roll off dumpster. Most of them are pretty big too, even if someone would rent me one I'd have little towing capacity left to actually get something loaded in it. If I knew I'd use the single axle dump trailer long term I could justify it, as is I'd have to actively be looking for an excuse to use it which I don't want to have to do. I could haul stuff for other folks but regardless of what income that might generate, it's not something I'd be interested in doing. I've got feelers out there for a used one under $1000 that would fit my needs but like anything else, a good deal is going to go very quickly so that could a very long term proposition.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix started out cold and sunny this morning, truck temp said 48F? Up to 65F now in mid-morning. Heading for 75F. Little breezy, coupled with ~25% RH, feels cooler than it looks. Pretty average Spring day overall.

+1 have love/hate relationship with Ash lumber. 
Large open grain, heavy/dense, dulls cutters like an exotic, and that fugly florescent yellow with hint of green color tint. Only wood more difficult to color is popular. It is impossible to dye/strain ash to any color that is not dark brown or black. It will make some nice looking small projects, where the large grain doesn't detract from look; picture frames, baseball bats, or secondary project parts. Not a good choice for kids small table & chairs. The large pores hold crayon/marker, and won't let go even when sealed with poly. DAMHIK

*DWelch* - Sorry to hear about close call with tornado. But there is bright side. Used to love spring time tornado season when I live in OH/IN; as there was free wood everywhere! Don't wait!, Get out chainsaw, trailer, gloves, maybe a helper; and drag home a pile of sawmill worthy logs!  Don't forget to seal ends while you wait for sawyer to have time for you.

*Mark* - Saw cabinet is impressive. My OCD likes it a lot. Hope mine looks/works half as good when I find time to get it done.

Cheers!


----------



## Bonka

+83°, H 57%, breeze @ 2 MPH.
My friend's in So. Dak. have caught hell. My Cowboy friend told me he had to dig down through 2 feet of snow to grease the windmill.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a cool 42 this morning, and clabbered over for a while till the sun came out….That's about all I remember from earlier…..!! I've been out of pocket a lot today, so I'm just remembering back…..)). But now it's 50* and sunny, which is the high for today…The humidity was /is 27%...pretty low, and the winds have finally died down to a bout 8 mph. it howled pretty good again all day at around 15-20 mph. The low in the morning will be 32…chilly.!!

Mark…..Stellar job on the building of the saw cabinet….It's got tons of room for all your "goodies", and the paint job really matches your saw…..!! It just looks like it was made to fit there….)...I think that might be(?) the first one I've seen w/ slide out drawers. Outstanding job, bud….You hit the "mark" with tat one….!!

Bill…. I appreciate the offer for the ash, and I'd like to have some, but getting it would be the problem since we're about 4+ hours away from each other. Do you deliver…? And stack it….?)

Don…...Glad to hear you missed the tornados, or they missed you. Good you didn't loose power. Keep your noggin down, bud, when they come around….I've heard that ash is tough on saw blades and other cutting equipment….Never used it. But I'd give it a shot if I had some…..!!

Hey guys….Did any of you ever order a GrrGripper…? Some of y'all talked about getting one. I highly recommend getting one…They are a little pricey, but it will help protect your fingers and hands from the blade…..Cheaper than a trip to the ER, that's for sure. I'm going to order another one….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I expect to be down there fishing this spring. In that case, yes I deliver. Mom and dad fished on Taneycomo today and did well. Dad caught a 3.5 pound brown trout. They are going on bull Shoals tomorrow. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## bandit571

Light , freezing rain outside, right now….still March, after all…

Played around in the shop..









Got a few scraps of Ash to match each other…









2 for this, and.









2 for this….might make a box of some sort…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another nice day. Should be mid 40's today and mostly sunshine. Going to keep warming up, maybe up to the 60's next week.

Thanks for the compliments guys, appreciate them. Rick, I did not know they made the 8" full extension slides. I jokingly told a guy at my tool/hardware store that I wished they made such a thing. He asked me how many pairs I needed. Sure makes the access to router bits nice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good morning gang,

It started out to be a cold morning…...It was 31 and frosty as I looked out the kitchen win-der, grabbed a big cup of java, and headed to the sunroom to watch the birds and squirrels playing and feeding…..! The frost began to melt as it warmed up…! It's now 41 with sunny bright skies, the humidity is


Code:


 55% and the wind is low

 4 mph. The high will reach 56. Looks like a warm up is on the way next week….High 50's and low to mid 60's….Rain Wednesday.

Mark…..I didn't know they made 8" slides either, as I've never seen them in hardware stores, or on line. All I've ever seen was 12"-24". But then again that was the only sizes I was looking for. That's interesting to know…!!

NOTE: When I get to where I can, I'm going to re-do my dust collection system for my miter saw…It works pretty good now, but I think I can improve it to work better…..I just need more time to heal, and able to do it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm just happy to have my shop vac hooked up to the miter saw. I have an Ivac hooked up to it so the vac comes on when I start the saw. Still have dust behind the saw, but not like I used to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 38 to 50, some high thin clouds filtering the sun a little bit for a couple days. These normal temps are supposed to yield to higher than normal by Monday. Guess we will even out for the colder than normal February.

Marty, Did didn't think there would be any room on Long Island for farming. I supposed houses would cover it all that close to NYC.

Mark, that is a fantastic view entering your shop!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another horrible spring day in Phoenix today. Shop hit 83F 22% RH late afternoon (zero insulation, west facing door), outside air temp was 80F. Blue skies, light breeze blowing thru side door, spent entire day working on router table project. Put last last coat of Arm-R-Seal on cabinet plus drawer fronts, and competed final assembly for couple pictures.

















Curly maple edge banded BB plywood and walnut really pops in sun.  
Looking forward to having the 22" deep drawers with HD overtravel extension slides to store router stuff. Currently, router stuff is stashed too many different spots.

After the glory shots above, I moved it back into mobile base, and worked on final top alignment, and bolting it down. It's all functional, but i still have some to tweaks left. Also need to glue the 4" pipe that ventilates the router chamber, and figure out external dust collection piping.
.









Hope you stay happy, healthy, and wear your green (tomorrow).
Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 27° after highs in the mid 30's today. Sun was shining, so at least it looked a little warmer than it really was. Should be in the 40's for most of the upcoming week.

Capt - that whole setup needs to be in your kitchen I think. Another fabulous piece.

I won't be on line much for the next week. Going out of town for a bit. Will catch up when I return

Stay safe everyone and keep making dust while I'm gone


----------



## Festus56

Looks great Captain. That is pretty. Kinda out classes mine a bit.

You will like the storage. I have 26" deep full extension drawers and they can hold a lot. Have 6 routers and accessories in one and still have room.

A question though. Did you ever consider a miter slot and a t-track both in the top? I use both on mine and love the options.


----------



## bandit571

Weather outside? Dark…..will continue dark until morning….

If'n ya be wanting to pick a fight….wear Orange Sunday…...

One panel is cleaned up and flat…









Will get the second one done Sunday…..also have a third one IN the clamps..









Panel #4 may take a wee bit longer…









To flatten the curves….finger joints to join the sides of the box(s) hand cut, of course…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks. 
I think gloss black will always be in style? Burgundy tiger stripe will come and go in popularity. 



> A question though. Did you ever consider a miter slot and a t-track both in the top? I use both on mine and love the options.
> - Festus56


yes, and no? How/where do you use the T-Track next to miter slot?
TBH have never found a routing task where I needed a 2nd track with t-track slot?

I own several (short/med/tall) feather boards that use miter slot, plus a miter slot locking jig for stop cuts. 
Also, kept my Peach Tree 'Supreme Router Frence' when I sold my last router extension table. It has several t-tracks, and use them mostly for stop blocks, occasionally to lock down a tall fence for vertical board milling?

If I find the need, not afraid to add double track. Would only required a slightly wider slot and new extrusion. 

Funny story: Daughter was home visiting from college today. Saw the assembled router extension and cabinet. First thing she said: 'Cool, it matches your work bench. Are you going to build some more man cave furniture now?' Yea! She knows that guys are allowed to have nice looking man cave furniture! Guess I raised that girl right after all, time for proud papa face. 
At time I was loading router bits into drawers. She then tells me: 'Oh, yes it is good idea to put your toys in special drawers.' :-( Rats, not as well trained as I hoped….

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

I was just curious, I use them for the same as you I guess. I use miter slot feather boards on the table saw but seem to have better luck with t-track hold down feather boards on the router table. The miter track ones seem to move when running several feet of molding. I use the miter track for sliding jigs like the coping sled. All my stop blocks are t-track also. Before I built the assembly table I used the saw / router table for everything on my old set up. Guess it is just what I am used to is all.

Yes I think you raised your daughter right also. Sounds like mine.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy St. Patty's Day Gang, or should I say, "Top o' the morn'n to ya". Anyway, it's sunny and cool this morning with just a hint of a breeze. Temp this morning is 27° and should top out at 40° today. The weather should be improving everyday for the next week. It's gonna be a nice week, I hope.

Tornado update! According to the weather people, we had 4 tornado's, one was a EF-2. No body seriously hurt or killed. I hope that's the last one for the year, but I doubt it.

I had my son and grandson come over yesterday and helped me with putting down new flooring in our bedroom. It went along quite nicely but, it took too long to do. I started on it around 10 in the AM and finished around 5 PM. I still have some minor things to do but, nothing big. And, I've got a lot of crap in my shop to pick up, It's a mess. My legs and knees were killing me yesterday and they still are aching pretty bad today. It's gonna be an ALEVE kinda day.

*Rick*, Yes I did forget to mention that I got a "Gripper". And, yes I like it. I use it when I'm ripping small or narrow strips. The only problem I have with the darn thing is keeping it clean. The bottom has to be able to grip the wood to help push it along through the blade. If there is a little saw dust on the pads, it tends to slip on the wood. And, I'm always having to adjust the width for cutting some boards, but that only stands to reason for safety sake. Overall, I like it and I use it when the occasion occurs.

*Captain*, that is a nice router cabinet. Pretty! You can tell you took your time building it. You did a nice job on it. I'm curious on the Arm-R-Seal though. I've never used it. Is it worth the price to use it?

That's one thing I've noticed on this thread. All of you guys are great at woodworking. So meticulous at your craft. I feel like an amateur among all you professionals. I learn a lot from you guys. Thanks for schooling me.

With that, I'm gonna close for now and begin the tedious task of cleaning up my mess from yesterday. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. It's a beautiful early spring day here and is headed to the mid 50's. it's pretty safe to say that winter is over here on the high desert. Thankfully the snow pack is decent.

Mark and Capt. those are some awesomely fantastic cabinets!

Tomorrow I start a chest of drawers with fishing rod holders. One of my many long overdue projects.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Capt. That's a nice looking cabinet. Better than the furniture in my apartment.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!

Lunch is over….may putter around in the shop for a wee bit, and, maybe later a shot of Tullamore Dew?

And, may the wind be at your back….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Another start to a nice day looks like…..My wife said it was 34 when she got up at around 8:00 a.m. or so….I wouldn't know….I didn't wake up till 11:15, so I missed the "early morning bite" as we say in fishing….!! No drugs….just a good night's snooze…..I tell ya boys, I've got plum lazy during my R&R period……) So now it's 56, sunny with no clabber, and the humidity is


Code:


 33%.. Winds are

 5 mph., and heading to 62 for a high…..Nice…!!!

Capt. Klutz and Mark…..Great job on the router tables, guys…..You guys do fantastic work on projects….I think we all like to strive for perfection, and like Don said, we do learn for each other on doing different projects and craftsmanship……!! I too have noticed that from the projects we post here….We all "borrow" from each other.

Capt. Klutz…..Did you use Purpleheart for the trim on your router table…? Or did you stain the curly maple edge banding..? Looks like either Purpleheart or Bloodwood….! But whatever, it turned out beautiful…! When I built my router table I put a miter track in the top, and have never used it…yet….!! Maybe some day I may need a use for it.

Don…..Glad to hear you purchased a Gripper…I use mine all the time when I was using the saw…I agree about the sawdust getting on the rubber pads after quite a bit of use…I just tap it on the table, then wipe off the rubber pads with alcohol, let it dry, and start over…..!! And yes, you do have to adjust the width for different cuts….No problem, though…..easy peasey, nice and easy….) But….by the time I get back in the shop, the rubber on mine may be all dried up and cracking……)

BurlyBob…..Be sure and post some pics of the chester drawers w/ rod holders….I've made several fishing rod stands for people and myself, so I'll be curious to see how yours turns out……!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful St. Patty's day in WW, 38 to 63. Granddaughter coming by today to help SWMBO get the stuff she watches on the laptop on the TV screen. WE have progress! Sure glad we don't have to walk over and change the channel from one black & white station to the next by hand ;-)

Guess I will officially start spring cleaning. Now, where to begin ?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is warming up a little today. Already 74F at noon, heading for 80F. Blue skies, decent breeze, it's an absolutely horrible day (to he trapped inside house) 
Won't get much shop time today. 
Afraid, I'm the chef in the house. Traditional corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, green beans, and corn bread for dinner tonight. Family likes my stout beer, brown mustard, and honey seasoning on slow roasted corned beef. 



> Capt. Klutz…..Did you use Purpleheart for the trim on your router table…? Or did you stain the curly maple edge banding..?
> - Rick Dennington


Rick - Not purple heart, curly maple with a custom dye stain. Was something I concocted when I made cabinet under my work bench. It's Transtint mix of Red Mahogany, Red, and touch of black to push color darker. Wanted red-purple color when I started, tried blue toning initially, and end up with muddy violet. Really liked how the mix reacted with figure, and decided to use it. 
Here is a zoomed in pic of side of cabinet.








.
Lighting was off, and had some shadows, but can see where the black grabs the softest grain, and increases contrast?

Thanks for kind words everyone! 
After spending 6 months trying to decide type of router table I wanted with cabinet saw, and then another 6 months building everything; it's just nice to see it close to end.

Stay happy, healthy, green, and remember to eat some food with all that Irish beer on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Capt.Klutz

Ok…..That's solves the mystery of what you did to get that color….I figured it had to be either stain, Purpleheart or Bloodwood..It was kind of hard to tell with the lighting..I was leaning more towards the stain….. It turned out very nice, and a good job staining….!!


----------



## MSquared

Sunny in the low 40's, mostly clear skies, light breeze. Happy St. Patrick's Day! Corned Beefs are simmering in the po and prepping all the fixin's. May the road rise up to meet 'ya! (Except, of course, if you're a biker … that wouldn't be good!)


----------



## bandit571

Been snowing all afternoon….have a dusting on the ground, March is being stubborn about that white crap…

2 hours of puttering in the shop…..Might be ready to hand cut box joints by Tuesday….









Cutting the glued up panels in half, length-wise…Waiting on the last glue up to come out of the clamps…


----------



## Festus56

Good St. Patrick's Day Afternoon to All,

Nice sunny and 43° out today without a breeze. Should keep warming up the next several days. Maybe up to 60 ° late in the week. We are losing our snow here in the lower elevations quite rapidly.

Not much wood working today. Finally nice enough outside I could work on my pickup. Had a new set of side bar steps for awhile now to replace the original ones that had broken brackets. Installation complete and now Jamie is happy as she can get in easier. Passenger side one has been missing for over a year so guess it was time.


----------



## Festus56

Double posts are a wonder to me!


----------



## bandit571

Typical Ohio weather…if you don't like mud, wait a bit…and it will be covered with snow…don't like that? Wait a while, and it will be back to mud…..someone didn't like mud? about an inch on the ground right now…be all gone by this time tomorrow….

hell with the beer…pass the Whiskey….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My woodworking was moving a stack of 6/4 red oak slabs from the sawport to the racks under the deck. I guess about 1000 lbs of slabs. Got them treated with boron and stacked and stickered. Then I sold some ash lumber.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 82°, sunny with a light breeze here in Wisconsin. Wait…WHAT??!

Oh - this isn't Wisconsin. LOL. Nice weather, but not a speck of sawdust in site. Looks like some nice activity going on in the shops.

Stay warm (or cool) everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Looks like everyone is pretty busy this morning working on projects, or other important stuff…..! I'm just getting on myself. It was 38 for the low with plenty of sun, and narry a clabber in the sky….The humidity [email protected] 56%, and the winds ae very light @3 mph…..It is/ was a good thing too…Explanation follows…..shortly….! It's 56 now w/ the same conditions, and the high will get to about 60…..Just a nice day all around….!!

My yardman, whose been down in Florida all winter, finally got home last week, and came down with the crud….He's been healing up, and called this morning and said he felt like doing my yard and raking and burning a gillion leaves….he got here about 8:30.am, and just left a few minutes ago…That's how long it took him to clean this place up….Lord, it was a mess, too…But now after raking, burning, blowing and mowing, it looks like a king's castle again…..!!! That was 3-4 months of clean-up….!! He was paid handsomely for his outstanding job….!! I was there to supervise the job……).

Bill…..You were a busy beaver yesterday….Ah to be young and healthy again….I remember 45…about 30 years ago…. I tell ya, a lot came happen to your old body in that length of time…..!!

Mike…...Alright….Tell us where you are if not in Wisconsin…Sounds like from your report, you're in a desert somewhere….especially with that temp you posted….Expiring minds needs to know….!! No sawdust here, either.!!


----------



## bandit571

Woke up to the trees having snowball fights….3pm and 90% of the snow is gone, it is all hiding out in the shady spots…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, record high winter day at 75° F! Winds at 2 gusting to 3 mph. We are getting an early start on fire season. South King FD has responded to 3 brush fires already.


----------



## Firewood

Hola everyone. It's currently 77°, light breeze and humidity is 78%, so it feels like 81 and it's 10:30pm. Quite a nice switch from Wisconsin weather.

Still haven't found any sawdust down here in Mexico. I should have brought along a small bag for emergency purposes. Just to take the edge off. LOL.

That sure is a pretty blue sky, Bandit

Take care my friends.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Glad you're enjoying the warm weather in Mexico. Be careful if you go around asking for a quick hit of "sawdust" from any locals you could end up in deep trouble with the Federales depending on exactly who you ask and how it's interpreted!


----------



## bandit571

40s today, bright and sunny, partly cloudy….grass is even starting to green up…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

it was a cool start to today's weather…..! It was 39


Code:


 about 8:15 or so. Plenty of clabbered up skies, with a threat of rain later tonight, and tomorrow. it's now warmed up quickly to 47. Chance of rain is only 20%, but that'll change later, too...…! The humidity is

 54%, and the wind is low @ 7 mph. Feels more like 43, but gonna warm up nicely to around 60.
I was going to try and take a look at my miter saw dust collection to see if I can improve it, but my wife has been sick for the last couple of days. So I'm hanging around inside in case she needs some attention…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another horrible day in Phoenix today! It's 82F at lunch time, expecting 84F for high. Humidity is back down to ~20%, finally drying out from all the rain a few weeks ago. Eighty degrees with low humidity in shop is still sweaty work when you get 'busy', but with gentle breeze you don't mind. 

Rcvd gear box seals/bearings for planer rebuild yesterday. Gear box is back together with cutter head and installed. Nice it's not leaking anymore. Hate the smell of gear oil in shop, glad that part is finally done. Still waiting on some feed roller bushing blocks to finish the re-assembly. 
Had a busy morning, plan to spend some hot time in shop this afternoon to install new knifes. 
Wonder how many band aids I'll need? This Captain (of the) Klutz society have a whole box handy just in case.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## bandit571

Progress in the shop, today…was going along fairly well, until the camera battery died,









Lots of handsaw work…









A bit of chisel work….1/2 way from one side…









Flip over, complete the chops….do this enough..









To get two dry fits done….and a lid glued up, to boot…









And set back in a corner, out of the way..for now…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, another record high winter day at 79° F! Winds at 3 gusting to 3 mph. Another record expected tomorrow. They are saying 82° F. Humidity is 20% since this hot stuff is coming in from the eastern part of the state.

CaptainKlutz, come on up here. 80 is quite pleasant in WW.

Bandit, those shop pics look good. Hope you get your camera charged.

Mike, Have fun in Mexico while you can. Hurry back, the wall is starting soon! ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's nice and sunny this morning with a slight breeze. The temp is 37° with a 10 mph wind out of the SSW. There is a 70% chance of rain today and tonight which will green up everything. The trees are starting to bud out. Today's high should reach 47°. Yesterday was drop dead gorgeous with temps in the lower 50's. I'm going to enjoy this week's weather.

*Bandit*, so I guess when the camera battery quits, so does the woodworking? LOL

*Captain*, so how much do you think you'll have wrapped up in that plane by the time you're done, total cost?

I just saw on Facebook's Marketplace, where a local guy has about 700 lineal feet of Red oak for sale for $1.00 a foot. It's been stacked and stickered in his garage for a while. What do you think Guys? Should I pounce or not?

Well, I'm out the door and into my shop to get some things done today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Warm breezy partly cloudy first day of Spring…..

Camera said it was "Quitting Time"......who an I to argue?

After taking the Boss to the store in a little bit….I might try some more sawdust making…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, lineal foot is kind of vague. I would get a board foot total and price per board foot. How wide are boards? Assuming 12" wide boards and 4/4, that's $1 per board foot. For 4" wide boards, that's $3 per bf which would not be great for red oak. Rough sawn or s4s? I have lots of questions.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I woke up all congested in my chest….Was hard to breathe laying there….My muscles were sore and achy also….!

Felt like either Broncitis, P- mooney, lung cancer, or the flu….. I got up, grabbed a large cup of java, and took

a couple of rain killers and a muscle relaxer….It's starting to kick in now. It was in the mid 40's with plenty

of heavy cloud cover….A light sprinkle was starting up….It's now 52, and headed to 54 for the high…The humidity

is


Code:


 69%, and the winds are fairly light

 6 mph….The rain increased a little some, and coming down a touch

harder now…..Anywhere from 30%-70% - 100%....Looks like the rain should end around 3:00 p.m. or so….

Don….In my neck of the woods the lumber in the rough is sold by the board foot…..I've never seen rough timber

go for a $1.00 a bf…..Red Oak usually goes for a $2.00 or more a bf. Walnut goes for about $5.00 - $7.00 a bf.

Hard Maple (or reg. Maple) used to be cheaper than either one of them, but I think it's higher than they are….!!

If you can get the Red Oak for $1.00 a bf, and it's a decent size, and if you have the room to store it, I'd grab that up in a Arkansas minute…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm getting some red oak soo, but it's a little rougher than you guys are talking.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 60% chance of rain today through tomorrow.

Today's the first day of spring. Let's hear it for spring!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Top of morning! Phoenix east valley was 56F, 45%RH this morning. It's 73F now at 11am, heading for high of 84F. Humidity is climbing, as we have a chance of rain tonight.. Typical spring time weather. 

*DWelch* - Overall cost of planer will be acceptable for a tool I plan to use. Knew it was not a screaming deal needed to make bunch of money turning around as refurbished unit. Paid $350 at auction with commission. Spent ~$110 in parts (bearing/bushings/seals/gasket) excluding $50 on new blades? Right now have $510 in it. 
Still need to clean up the input/output conveyor roller assemblies. Looks like I need $15 in plastic bushings/bearings if I use Grizzly parts, or $60 if I buy from Powermatic parts. :-( 
It's a 3HP Powermatic late model (1996) which sold for $1800 new, and identical to Grizzly G1021Z which sells for $1395 today; so it would quickly sell for ~$700 in local market when fixed up. At least I won't lose money IF I need to sell it.

+1 = Paying $1 lineal foot for red oak is too much. Definitely not a 'fill the stock pile' price. If it's $1 bdft, then yes - get some.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## bandit571

getting close to 50 outside….12mph breeze….a squall line is trying to come through the area….

getting caught up on the blogs…may try the shop, later….no rush…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful, wunnerful, sunny day in WW, 71° F right now, not going to get even close to 82 like the TV guy said, I think he's a dreamer. Maybe yesterday hitting 79° F breaking the old record of 63 for March 19th by 16° clouded his judgement. (Pun intended, of course) Wind is 4 mph, gusting to 6 with RH at 24%. Couldn't as for a better day to transition winter to spring.

Bill, those logs look great. I have a few western maple about that size out at the tree farm. I had intentions when I stuck them in the old shed, but never got anything done with them. They are probably dry now! About 10 years old. This maple out here makes twisty splits. Worst possible case if firewood I guess. Our neighbor had a lot of big maple he wanted to log at the time, but the cost of fuel getting it to the mill was higher than the price of maple.

SWMBO's rocking chair is clicking. It isn't even a year old. I'm sure the cheap Chinese bearings are shot already. The first chair like that they lasted at least a decade. The replacements kept getting worse and worse until now she needs 2 chairs; one to use and the other in repair. At the rate of deterioration, I suppose another is in our future: one in use, one in repair and one on standby in case the repairs can't keep up with the increasing failure rate.

Today is the equinox. Seeing the sun cross the equator is on my bucket list. I have never watched it happen before. I have to get moving. It is happening right now this very instant!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been another warmer day here up to 62.

I gave that new hold down rig a pretty decent test run and it works quite well. I was cutting panel for a chest of drawers using melamine and oak plywood. I found best result using a piece of scrap to get the tires tensioned properly versus trying to reach way over the top of a big panel.

I've trying to decide whether to make a bread board top or oak plywood with a hard wood wrap. I'm leaning towards the plywood. It would be much faster, besides I've never done a breadboard panel.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been another warmer day here up to 62.

I gave that new hold down rig a pretty decent test run and it works quite well. I was cutting panel for a chest of drawers using melamine and oak plywood. I found best result using a piece of scrap to get the tires tensioned properly versus trying to reach way over the top of a big panel.

I've trying to decide whether to make a bread board top or oak plywood with a hard wood wrap. I'm leaning towards the plywood. It would be much faster, besides I've never done a breadboard panel.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been a few nice days here. All the way up to 58° and sunshine. Our snow is nearly all gone. Some in the shade and a bit of my snow piles left.

Got started on a couple more furniture pieces today. A garden bench and a sofa table form blue pine and log legs.

Yesterday I did not get much done in the shop. An old friend that drives truck called me in the morning. Said he was in town and had a small problem with his trailer. Told me to bring my camera and a cup of coffee for him. This was his problem Pulled away from a loading dock to make room for another truck about 100' and got stopped fast.


----------



## Firewood

What the…... Did the trailer just collapse? Am I not seeing something I should be?

Oh, it's 75° and breezy here tonight. Back in the 80's tomorrow.










Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I did a bit of car hauling several years ago. A sight like that just makes my stomach turn. I'm thinking your buddy was pretty sick to his as well. That right hand side of the photo looks like there's a dip he drove over. Did that have anything to do with it? Heartbreaking nonetheless.


----------



## Festus56

Nothing out of the ordinary on his part. Crossing an old rail road but only 3" inches high over several feet long slope Was not even turning that sharp and moving less than 4mph. Was a bit less than a legal load even. Still had not even got out of the way enough to stop and close the back doors.

Thinking it was just fatigue on the trailer. Just fortunate it was in a parking lot and not blocking anyone. Ten more minutes he would have been on the interstate heading to Neb.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wonder if he had problems with the top or sides? Those frameless trailers are like a box beam, if the sides, top or bottom is compromised in any way big problems can occur.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was wondering the same. I didn't know if the sides and top were part of the structure.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's damp and cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. It rained most of the day yesterday and all night as well. Pretty wet outside today. The winds are calm and the temp is 34° and the high will be 45°.

Okay, more info on the lumber. I talked to the guy about what he had. It is 700 lineal ft of red oak for a $1.00 per lineal ft. He told me that most of the boards are between 8" and 16" wide. Still I don't know how long they are. Red Oak around here usually goes for $2.50 - $2.85 a board ft. and that is Kiln dried. So, I really don't know if it's still a bargain. I'm gonna give him a day or two to think about it. He wants to move to Florida, so he's gonna want to get rid of it. I told him if he can't sell it at that price, to let me know and I'll work with him.

*Captain*, sounds like you got a pretty good deal on the planner. And, it sounds like you knew what you were getting into when you bought it. I was just wondering because I find several of those "big" planners for sale and usually wonder if it's a good deal or not.

Yesterday I had enough time to drink a coffee out in the shop before the wife decided she needed a "few" things at the store. Several hours later, we got home and emptied a truck load of groceries. I got home in time to watch the evening news. Bummer! So, I'm heading out there now. She promises she doesn't need to go anywhere today. Yea, Right! So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Was no damage that was visible on the trailer that he knew of. I have pulled box trailers a lot and always wondered how the light framework of the sides and top ever held a load. The floor is the heaviest part of those but not enough to hold a load by itself.

Going to be another nice day here. Upper 50's again with sunshine. Several more just like this to come they say. Maybe we will finally thaw out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful, mostly sunny day in WW headed to 79° F again today. Lows in the low 40s, RH 85%; ie, onshore flow starting this am. It was a record 79° yesterday breaking the old record of 69°. The weatherman on Fox said breaking a record that spans 120 years by a degree is a big deal. Breaking 2 in a row by 10 and 15 degrees is beyond belief. After a warmer than normal Jan, a colder than normal Feb with record snow, we can expect warmer than normal until June. We have had 2 dozen brush fires already by the first day of spring. It looks like the mid summer start of fore season has made a permanent move to early spring the last few years. ;-(

Wow! Mark, it looks like he might have used something a little stiffer than coffee. I had no idea they have frameless trailers on the road. Good thing that didn't happen in a herd of texting tailgaters doing about 70 mph.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. It's not even worth mentioning the pitiful amount of rain we got in the last 24 hours. Maybe we'll do better today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Weather hasn't made up it's mind as to what it wants to do….clear off, or rain….otherwise, just a normal March Spring day…


----------



## BurlyBob

I can spent another day trying out that hold down system. It works pretty darn nice. Although I might add the 150 lb magnets, maybe.
On the down side I've got to rethink my design for this fishing rod chest of drawers. Wrapping the plywood sheet with mitered oak strips just didn't work well. I ended up taking it apart. I'll figure it out in the end, I always do.

Mark, no matter what the problem with that trailer. The sight of it is still gut wrenching.

It was a nice warm day made it to 61. I'm pretty sure the guy that bought my black walnut trees in SW Iowa isn't doing as well. I see on the news that the flooding has reached that area. I wish all those folks my best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello everybody. It was a beautiful day today after some early clouds burned off. Mom and dad called me about going on a hike in the woods. Next door neighbor has 300 acres, so we won't on about a 2 1/2 hour walk. That was was a nice change. 
Also started on a retirement flag case/shadow box for a guy at work. Top is for the flag with a glass front etched with FD logo. The bottom will have some helmet shields and his badge. Walnut of course.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight. We've probably seen the last snowfall of the year, too.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 40° now and should get to the upper 50's later. Feels cool out as the RH is 77% with a slight breeze. But we do have all sunshine so far at least.

Another bootjack in the works today. This will make 19 to go to Houston this month so far. Started on one of the pine furniture tables. Have the top done now need to peel some logs for the legs. Might even get the 3rd project near finished today. A leather checkbook cover just needs stitched up now. Busy day in the shop trying to decide what to work on next. Waiting on dye to dry and the laser to finish branding the bootjack.


----------



## bandit571

40 and windy….clouds going by, a few times have seen blue sky poke through…..Normal March day…

Can't use the bench, right now…









Afraid to move this out of the way…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful mostly cloudy day in WW at 65° F today. Lows in the mid 40s, RH 50%; ie, onshore flow in full swing. Onshore flow won the day yesterday. WE never got close to 79 ;-) Mother nature gve us enough records for one week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful weather today. Goods and bands today. Task force physical went well and didn't take long = good. Rear ended by an idiot = bad. Very little damage, but irritating. Got a big load of black oak logs today = good. 30" log rolled right across trailer and fell off other side. Dented my trailer fender = bad.


----------



## Festus56

Almost like too much fun Bill. I have days that seem like that too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

End of another horrible (sic) day in Phoenix: 75F 19%RH outside, 83F in garage shop now at end day. Blue skies, nice breeze blowing thru shop; just another spring day…...

Had one of those frustrating shop days, several hours of tinkering today, 2 trips to BORG, one to ACE hardware, and nothing was accomplished. :-( 
Having terrible time trying to cypher the dust collection plumbing arrangement for table saw and router cabinet. Even with giant pile of fittings and hoses; I can't find anything that I like. sigh….

Leaning towards construction of a custom junction box with single sliding gate valve and one hose hook up. Not looking forward to making plywood quad-a-pus, with moving parts. Will leave that for another day….

Stay happy, healthy, and hope you managed to get more done today, then I did.


----------



## bandit571

After a solo road trip ( a Me Day Trip) came back to Honey-do land..









Out in the MUDDY backyard…supposed to be a shed…









Instructions are a POS….trying to figure out how things fit together, with pictures alone, no text…grrrrr.

Supposed to finish it up tomorrow, if it doesn't rain all day ( need to draw a Rain Turtle…so I can get some shop time..)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. Way in the upper 50's and sunshine. A chance of rain overnight they say.

A good part of I-90 is closed south of here to the Wyoming line. Ice jams sending water in all directions. Happened a few years ago also and was several days before it reopened.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a tad bit chilly out this morning but, nothing I can't live with here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is actually nice at 40° and the high is expected to reach 53°.

My son dropped by this morning to "gulp" give me a "quick" ride around the block in a 1936 Chevy truck. The first thing I noticed was "no seat belts", double gulp! He borrowed it from one of his friends for a couple of days. His ride is broken and is getting repaired. This 36 truck is all souped up and is a go getter. He said it has an L6 engine and trans in it. He had me sideways on the road this morning burning rubber. My cereal almost came up in my throat. I love my son, but he's wild as hell.

*Bandit*, I have one of those suckers. They are a pain to put up. But, it works keeping the elements out and your goods dry. Oh yea, I forgot. You need one more clamp on that project of yours. LOL

*FF Bill*, It sounds like you had one of those Good/Bad days. How is the flooding in your area? The news is painting a bad picture of the "floods". Hey, and I like your flag display case. It is turning out nice.

I spent the day yesterday riding around like normal. The wife only had a few things to pick up at the store and we ended up with a buggy full. Then it's onto another store to pick up something else. While we were out, we stopped at Menard's to pick up trim for the bedroom. The next few days are gonna be exhausting as we have the grand kids a couple of days next week plus other important doctors appointments. I'm tired and it hasn't even started yet.

Well, I need to go out and get some work done in the shop, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful high overcast day in WW at 40 to 58° F. Overcast must be too thin to evaluate. They don't know how high it is. Winds at 1 mph, RH is 87%.

Sounds like an exciting morning, Don. No seat belts, hot engine, did they put in the roll bar?

WE had a .22 rimfire match yesterday. 100 and 200 yards. Very little wind. Should have shot a perfect 400 score, but flubbed up something. I dropped two points at 200 yards ;-( Probably a small wind change that didn't hit my flags. It doesn't take much to move a .22 bullet an inch out at 200 yds.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I've almost given up on snow for this year, although my fingers are crossed for a last minute breakthrough.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

+83°, 43% RH, 4 MPH breeze, clear and balmy.
I just turned 76 and I'm getting my ass worked off. As many of you know I am an RN and a home health care nurse part time. Two nurses are out due to illness and a family death. It has been years since I have had a schedule like this. i could do it years ago because I had the area mapped out in my mind. Jacksonville is 850 sq. miles and new areas have cropped up and road changes have changed the game. Age doesn't help but I'll be glad to get back to my usual beat.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s here, not much wind, rain seems to be moving through….Worked in the shop long enough to get a PIP


















Or two..









I suppose I had better update the Blog on this "Recipe Box"?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. This morning it was in low 80's. This afternoon it was 37°. Apparently I'm back in Wisconsin.

The week in Cancun was great, but it's nice to be back in familiar territory.

Bandit - Nice recipe box.

Well, it's been a long day with travel and all, so I'm turning in. Talk to you all soon


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thunder storms this evening, I sat in from of the radios and monitored what was going on around me. Had a couple of tornadoes on the ground, I'll have to watch the news to see the damage.

Hope everyone stays safe, it's the beginning of what looks to be a turbulent spring. I'm waiting for the snow melt and the floods to push the rivers out of their banks. The Meramec is already up and out of it's banks. We'll have to see how the Missouri drains out of Nebraska and into the Mississippi. It might be another record year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I finally feel like getting on here after about 5-6 days down with the creeping crud….!! My wife had it about 3 days before I did, so I nursed her a little.Then I started feeling cruddy, so on Wed. late morning we went into town to eh Med Express to get something done…After paperwork, vitals, and seeing one of the quacks there, he said she had the flu, but was too far gone for meds to do any good…..What.? She had a really bad cough (and still does), so he prescribed a pill to control the hacking and coughing….! That sucks..!! My sickness had just begun, and said my Oxygen level was way below normal. He prescribed antibiotics and a pill called Tamaflu. I was hacking, too. So I had to take an ibuterol treatment. I thought I was gonna die after about 10-12 minutes…My arms and legs felt like noodles, and I couldn't walk or stand. Made it to the truck. Drove on over to our pharmacy and picked up the meds. That breathing treatment liked to have got to me. I laid on the couch for 2 days and nights, and was too weak to even turn over…Finally got my strength back after a few days. Was running a fever of about 102 fever finally broke, but I think we both had (have) Bronchitis…..it's deep down in our chest. Getting over it slowly, and feeling a little stronger now…..So that's where I've been….No weather reports for those days….I was out of my head…..lol..)
Todays weather: It's 55 out now, with clabbered over skies , and the humidity is


Code:


 72%. Winds

 9 mph., and the high will be 58….really nice out there…! It did rain some last night for a while, but died out….Going to start getting into the 60's and 70's this week….!!

Mike…..Glad you and the wife had a great time in Mexico. You prolly got either a suntan, or blistered…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 bright, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Bruno on your trip to sunny Mexico!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Ugly out this morning…even snow flurries…yuck. Strong NW wind, rough driving the wind.

Had to rig a "zero clearance insert" for a tablesaw that never was made for such a thing…









Doing some 3/8" thick resaws….
May try to varnish a small box ..later..









Or, wait until Box #2 is done, and varnish them both at the same time….

Sky has just about cleared off, outside…normal March day around here..


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of the firehouse parking lot poles got struck by lightning last night. That was exciting. The pole is very near to where I was watching tv. It tripped the breakers for the poles, fried the tv I was watching, fried the cable box and zapped a few gfi plugs. Consequently I'm watching a new 65" tv with a new cable box.


----------



## dawsonbob

Life's hard, Bill, but keep your chin up. 65 incher, huh?


----------



## BurlyBob

That must have been exciting for a little while there bill.

it's warmer here and virtually all the snow is gone. Just a very little on the north side of the garage and house.

I to a report from a friend about the lake. It's still froze over and 22" thick. Also the fishing on the river sucks.
My garage has boxes of stuff from my neighbors so I can't get anything down out there. She sold her house and needed some place to store it. Lucky me.

I've got to dream up something to keep me busy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Dang bill,

That a close call. You can never tell where that lightening is gonna hit…..Luckily you weren't on the phone, or standing outside when it struck…..It could of been a lot worse…..Sad about the 65"er being taken out….Hope y'all have good insurance……


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

It's hard to believe that your lakes are still froze over, especially that deep…You folks up there have some long, cold winters….!! 22" is a lot of ice….!! "And like a good neighbor, BurlyBob is there"...…. Wonder why she didn't just rent a storage building to put it all in…? I would have done that before asking a neighbor to store it, but that's just me. I don't like to put people out like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And an almost wunnerful day in WW about 40 to 58° F again, high overcast with sprinkles this evening.

Geez Rick, sorry to hear you are in sick bay again. Be Careful you don't get like my friend Chuck. He had been having lots of issues. I called one day and his wife said he just set a record. He had not been in the hospital or rehab for 30 days! First time in a year.

Wow Bill, that is a spooky way to get a new TV ;-) Glad there were no injuries. My wife says she was hit by lightening in her lower leg on the playground in grade school. She probably felt something, but it surely could not have been a direct hit. She walks just fine, no limp or anything.

22 inches is a good freeze BBob. We never had any body of water close to the farm to know how much freeze there was when I was a kid in the Treasure Valley. All I know is there was quite a pile of ice by the stock tank where we broke it and threw it out every day all winter ;-) Sounds like you might try ice fishing until the shop is clear, eh?

Enuf rambling ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 18° (not celcius), clear skies, humidity at 92% and winds are calm. Our snow is gone except for the remaining piles of snirt (snow + dirt = snirt).

Rick - sorry to hear you and the wife have been under the weather. Seems like you can't catch a break.

Bill - I have to agree with the others, there's gotta be a better way to get a new TV.

Not much shop time yesterday. Had some errands to run and nursing a bad knee. It's been bothering me on and off the last few weeks. I'll probably end up going to the doctor, but not just yet. I did go down and hunt down my extra set of planer knives and swapped them out and did a little clean up of the planer.

Well, time to get my lazy butt moving. Talk to you soon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley started out @ 56F this morning. It's 72F, 23%RH already now in late morning. Heading for 88F according to 'experts'. 
Winds are calm, scattered clouds with mostly blue sky. Spring has sprung! Wow, just noticed calendar, only 6-7 weeks till 1st of many 100 degree days arrive. :-( 
Best get of my arse, and get busy in shop while the weather is still safe for humans in shop.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Not a cloud in the sky all day, bit of a breeze,,,almost 50 outside….

Got to about here..









Was not having a very good day…decided to stop before I threw one of these into the nearest wall..









Maybe tomorrow, I can get something done?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

A nice day today, but a cool start for today's weather. It was 38 at coffee time. Plenty of clabber, which turned into sunshine later in the morning. the humidity was


Code:


 a low of 36%, and the winds are

 6 mph. The high got to 64, and the low will again be 38 in the morning…..!!

Both me and the wife are feeling a lot better. We still have a slight hack, but on the mend. Good drugs makes a difference. We got outside today and did a couple of chores (light chores), and got some fresh air. That helped….!

Thanks Bob (WW) and Mike for the sympathies….. I think we'll live for another day…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was 28 when I got up, but headed to 70 with sun today. Going to pick pallet racking today. Got some big logs off my trailer yesterday and put one big white oak on the mill. I'm gonna quarter saw a bunch of oak.

Cindy's headed to Ohio for 4 days. I hoped to get a lot done, but now Liam is sick and they have no school on Friday.
May not get as much done as I wanted.

I'll try to avoid lightning as a way to get a new tv in the future.


----------



## bandit571

Headed for the mid 50s, today….nice DRY Spring day….

IF I get a bit of help, I can finish that shed-in-a-Box project….before all the rain gets here later this week….if not, I have a different box to finish up…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here again. Should get into the 50's later. Tomorrow is cooling down with the high in the upper 30's and rain. Will be snow in the higher elevations above 5000".

Should have the latest pine furniture ready for finishing today I hope. Finished a small leather checkbook cover yesterday that I started a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix has gray overcast skies, was 58F at sunrise, already 62F, heading for 84? Up to 50% RH ATM, but no rain forecast, just clouds all day.

Didn't sleep well last night, migraine from hell decided to visit. Finally found the right drug combination about 4:30am. Getting old stinks.
Plan to work in shop for a few hours this morning, and then take a siesta after lunch. 
Last of parts for Powermatic planer refurb arrive today, new plastic bushings for the in/out table rollers. Hope to get cutter head, and feed roller heights set up today, and have it completely put back together tomorrow.
Fingers crossed for luck.

Stay happy, healthy, productive and have a great day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Plenty of sun when I rose for my morning coffee….I had to be up early, as I had to head to town to have my Suburban serviced…..Oil and filter changed, greased, fluids checked, transmission fluid changed, old coolent drained, and new coolent added, tires rotated and balanced, etc. had to leave it with them to get it all done. The shuttle just brought me home, and will come pick me up when it's done….That's a nice service my Chevy dealer furnishes. Going on an upcoming trip down to Texas in April. I like to be highway ready and safe.!!!!

The weather…….It was a nice 48 to the start of the morning. Plenty of sunshine then and now. The humidity is


Code:


 37%, and the winds are

 6 mph. Nice!!! The high will be 68, and the low will be 48 again….! I think it's spring.

On a side note: I looked at new Chevy trucks while I was there. Found one I really like. It's a 2019 with all the bells and whistles….Will see about it more when I get back….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in ex-WW with temps spanning 37 to 58, mostly sunny and dry. Matter of fact we are getting a record dry March to support our earlier and earlier brush fire seasons! :-(( Yuck! I hate it when that happens.

I got a little shop time in the last couple days, casting and lubing a couple hundred bullets. I'll shoot a few in a match tomorrow.

Rick, If you buy a new Chevy pickup we will have to rename you "Deep Pockets" ;-)

Bill, Is it hard to hold the log in various orientations to quarter saw?

I'm beginning to realize I spend too much time in migraine prevention. Some days just require too much time with the heat pad :-( Better than the alternative! I sure don't want to trigger another of those decade long episodes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Bob. In the traditional method, yes it is. Looks kind of sketchy. I'm gonna use a modified method I've found. Not as much true quartersawn lumber this way. The rest ends up rift sawn, which is good too. I'll find a picture to explain.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Bill. Interesting. Does the mill come equipped to easily hold the wedge in step 3?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fairly well, but a really big log would get tricky. That's why they show splitting it in two right away. Then you can do one half at a time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, I Googled up new Ford diesels and this is what showed up. Guess I'll have to stick with my old 99. This is too high and has a short box. No good for pulling the 5th wheel ;-( Darn the luck!
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=496842341&zip=98001&referrer=%2Fcars-for-sale%2Fsearchresults.xhtml%3Fzip%3D98001%26listingTypes%3DNEW%26startYear%3D2017%26sortBy%3Drelevance%26incremental%3Dall%26firstRecord%3D0%26marketExtension%3Don%26endYear%3D2020%26modelCodeList%3DF250%26makeCodeList%3DFORD%26searchRadius%3D200&listingTypes=NEW&startYear=2017&numRecords=25&firstRecord=0&endYear=2020&modelCodeList=F250&makeCodeList=FORD&searchRadius=200&clickType=alpha

OOps, forgot the milage is 5. Doubt if I could afford to drive it ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, it's been raining quite a bit today. All the snow has been washed away from the yard and about half way up the foothills. All this rain and thawing hopefully won't lead to any flooding downstream.

Bill do you recall those black walnut trees in SW Iowa I mentioned some time back? I got them sold off but the guy can't get to them due the flooding in the area. The Missouri River is anywhere from 3-4 feet above flood level in that area. Brother Do I ever feel for those folks.


----------



## bandit571

Shed is done…ROYAL PITA even for two people to do…









Mid 50s around here just enough wind to be a pain to unfold the sides of the shed….

Need a nap, now..


----------



## firefighterontheside

BobWW, you don't have to have a lifted truck. I was concerned when I bought my new truck about height. My new truck is like 6" taller than my old truck, but it didn't make a noticeable difference to the camper. I tow my 36" 5th wheel with a short bed. No problem at all. Just have to watch it.

BBob, I'm glad you found someone to harvest them. Hopefully you got a little cash. They will be there when the flood subsides.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

I'm not after a diesel truck….Personally I don't care for diesels…..They rattle too much for me. .Sounds like every lifter in the block is gonna fly apart…… My 2014 is a Chevy regular engine, 4 wheel drive Silverado, and it gets 18-20 mph on the highway…..it's about wore out…..it just rolled over 8,000 miles…..) I like to trade up about every 3-4 years to get a good deal on a new one….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, know it can be done. I have tight quarters in the woods when I go to the Tree Farm. I could probably make a short box work if we didn't go up there.

Rick, I just turn my hearing aids off ;-) They are good for towing. We have long grades of 6 and 7% out here. Sometimes 6 to 10 miles. That is where diesel shines ;-) One day a fellow got out of his car that was about 150 feet away, walked over and asked if my truck was a V-8 diesel? I told him it was. He said he didn't know they made such a thing. I always wondered how he guessed it was V-8. Hearing the diesel would be easy.

Fords are fairly quiet. I think you may be think of "Brand X." I have mistaken them for an earthquake when they pull up beside me at a stop light ;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

All the new diesels are quiet. The old days of marbles in a tin can are gone. Once the common rail fuel injection systems came out the diesels got lots quieter. I had to tell my wife when we were sitting next to one of the new ones that it was a diesel. My BIL has the 3 liter turbo in the new F150 and you can't really tell its running until you're on top of it. The exhaust systems have gotten better too. The engine can still breathe and you don't hear the turbo, until someone decides to take the muffler off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My 7.3 was pretty noisy. It roared to life when you started it. My last 2 have been as quiet as a gasser.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, the old 12V Cummins cranked up with no muffler, those were noisy everywhere, idling, cruising, and pedal to the metal. A guy I worked for back in 03' had an 02' 24V cranked to ~600hp with only a glasspack type muffler and it really wasn't too noisy until you stomped on the loud pedal, lots of turbo noise idling though. I'd personally really like to get one but I just don't need it yet. Right now I'm considering a Tundra as I need six passenger seating, good power without direct injection or turbos or something else that can't fail if it's not there and an 8' bed in no more than a half ton. Iit's either that or the more expensive, smaller engine Ford V8 that I have to choose from.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Nice start to today…..! It was 54*


Code:


 coffee time...Plenty of clouds....no rain....yet.! It's coming though....today and tomorrow. It's 66 now, with the humidity

 39%, and the winds are @ 10 mph. 30% chance of moisture. The high will get to 75…..Nice!! No activity to report at this time….No shop time, no fishing….No nothing…..Boring…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 46° , sunny with 12 MPH winds. It should get to about 60° again today. Nice to have some warmer temps for a change. But I know it won't last.

With the warmer weather, it would be nice to get outside and walk, but my knee has been giving me fits lately and not sure if it's a good idea right now. I'll probably have to give in and go to the doc. Grrrrr….

I'm going to at least straighten up the shop a bit. Maybe start on a planer sled I want to build. Just deciding how long to build it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last fall I was working on compiling data to provide to ISO which is a company that grades fire departments based on many different factors. It was very stressful. Well, we finally got our results and I'm very pleased to report that we improved from a 4 to a 3. I was worried that we could go back to a five. Totally didn't expect to improve.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, low 60s, no rain, just right ;-)

Bill, Are those ratings about FDs published so the public knows what their department rates? If so, what is it called?


----------



## firefighterontheside

As far as I know it is not pub,ished. Many departments put it on their websites, especially if they have a good rating. ISO is a for profit company, a subsidiary of a larger company called Verisk. They rate the FD and sell the info and the rating to insurance companies. The best place for a homeowner to find their department rating is their insurance company. ISO even asks us not to give it out to insurance companies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Bill. I'm sure ISO would rather sell the info ;-))

After the record setting CA fires the last couple years, I have been wondering when the insurance companies will figure out these "burn flat" developments are too risky with the houses 10 or 15 feet apart?

I will see if I can find them. They might be able to help with the gas pool trap formed by the wall, the house foundation and an earth berm next door. Our building department does not believe in propane gas pooling and the city reserved those determinations for themselves rather than let the fire marshal make the evaluations.

I googled and found they only fate the FD, not the building department. If anyone has any ideas about how to straighten out a city building department, please let me know. I'm sure I mentioned them allowing a 6 foot concrete wall to be built without any footing or embedded foundation! It didn't even meet wind load standards much less seismic standards.


----------



## Festus56

Was a cool day here. Got up to 40° and rain this afternoon. Another cool day tomorrow then warm up for a few days they say.

Has been over 15 yrs. now since I was involved with a ISO review. According to my State Farm agent back then anything lower than a class 5 rating was mainly for industrial and commercial customers. Did not change single family residences rates very little if at all. Your agent should be able to tell you the difference in rates between classes if the company uses the info.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> As far as I know it is not pub,ished. Many departments put it on their websites, especially if they have a good rating. ISO is a for profit company, a subsidiary of a larger company called Verisk. They rate the FD and sell the info and the rating to insurance companies. The best place for a homeowner to find their department rating is their insurance company. ISO even asks us not to give it out to insurance companies.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do you know if the taxpayers have a right to this information if ISO and the department itself don't want to disclose it? I understand it's mostly between the departments, ISO and the insurance companies but how does ISO get in there in the first place, do they have a right to be there or can you tell them to pound sand?


----------



## firefighterontheside

ISO is a for profit company. They charge insurance companies to use their data. They frown on us telling insurance companies what our rating is. They may lose out on some income. We can publish and tell anyone what our rating is. Departments that have a #1 will have it displayed everywhere and rightly so as it's something to be proud of. Those with a 9 will not. The reasons for a 9 are usually not the FDs fault. They can't control the fact that there's no hydrants in rural areas.

Departments have been known to tell them to pound sand, but that's not good for the people that live there. If they can never get back in there to review, they cannot improve the rating. They used to take a week of your time to do the review. They would look all over your equipment. They would go to the dispatch center. They would drive around looking at water systems. Now they spend 2 hours at your place. He asked some questions and took all of the data I compiled for him. Even though I spent months doing that,it was still better than having to cater to the guy for a week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just like they said itis 32° and rain showers early. Should warm up to the mid 40's this afternoon. Not a good day for Finishing with the high humidity. Even with a heated shop I do not get good results in this weather.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Well, yesterday was MUCH nicer than today. It got up to lower 60's. T-shirt weather. Now it's 34° and partly sunny. Looks like a cool weekend with a chance for showers.

Got in a little shop time yesterday, but my knee and hips are slowing me down. I think my hip issues are from too much of doing nothing last week. Maybe need to do more walking, but my knee takes all the fun out of that. GRrrrrrr…..


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s , slight breeze (10 mph) and socked in with a light rain…looking like a nice day to hide IN the shop…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning! Phoenix east valley has 59F & 41%RH now. Heading for 81F. Sky has some blue showing today, but still a lot of cloud cover. But at least skies are clearing .vs. last couple of days of gray we had in desert.

Figured out my migraine trigger this week. allergy to pollen got me while working in shop. All the desert and citrus trees are in full boom thanks to all the rain last month. It's so bad that we have yellow sidewalks under mesquite trees from pollen some places my neighborhood (and it's not flower petals - yet). Last couple of times in shop, I had strong breeze carrying fresh air, and (gasp) a ton of pollen through shop all day. Noticed have fresh dust on floor and have not sawed any wood in a week. :-(
With doors closed, and air filter running; felt a wee bit better yesterday.

Stay happy, healthy, and breathing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At coffee time this morning, it was 54* with plenty of cloud cover….in fact it's kind of dark and dreary out, as it's trying to rain, but just sprinkles now…The heavy stuff is supposed to hit here later tonight, or early morning. It's now 62, the humidity is


Code:


 69%. A 40% chance of rain. Winds are

 6 mph. 67 is forecast for the high..it might make it.

Mike…… Sorry to hear you're having knee and hip troubles….Those are no fun to put up with….I put up with shot knees and hip for several years, and finally had to go in and them replaced. I don't like them, but it's better than bone rubbing on bone..Sounds like you need to get in and see about them…They will only get worse….Trust me…!!

Cpt. Klutz…..I feel sorry for anyone that has allergies, and especially people like my wife that is allergic to almost everything….I'm very lucky that I've never had allergies of any kind….Can't remember the last headache I've had. I just have everything else wrong….Mine's all bone related…!! That springtime pollen really gets my spouse….!! She says it feels almost like having the flu. Sure hope you can get some relief. Nothing worse than being miserable.

Just got back from town a bit ago picking up my Suburban from the Chevy dealer. An oil change, transmission fluid drained and a new kit and fluid, coolent changed, , and a new set of Michelins….It's like a new ride now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, high light overcast but with shadows on the ground ;-) low 60s and dry. Not a record dry March, but close.

Mike, not sure what do do about the hip other than replacement if its gone. Mom had hers for at least 30 years, no problems. They wanted to put a knee in me when I was 54, but I knew I was better off being a part time electrician than a full time Walmart greeter so I held out. They finally gave me unloader braces which hold the knee apart. Too many people I have known with too many problems and restrictions. The latest models are much better than what they had 15 years ago. If they don't do the job, you can go under the knife.

CaptK, Glad you found your trigger. It took me about 15 years the first round and over 20 the second. It's a long boring story, but the short side is I have a combination of cluster, tension and migraine symptoms. Migraine can come with its own triggers or a tension that gets bad enough can turn into a migraine ;-( It stumped the drs and the worst one started in June of 2000 and was pretty much full time until Feb of 2009. The last 3 days I have been laying around in interception and prevention mode. Interestingly, Claritin, the allergy pill helps with prevention but I only have a few minor allergy symptoms and they are worst in the winter when nothing is in the air.

Bill and Don, I did a little more googling. Lots of info about ISO. I found they do rate building department code enforcement and effectiveness. They compile a lot of data on losses and natural disasters. The hurricanes have the bulk of losses through the latest data, 2016, I think. I'm sure the western wildfires will be breaking into that elite little group. Interestingly, I believe 6 states told them to go pound sand including WA; no data. That does not surprise me, WA is last in earthquake preparedness. I'm sure ISO has a lot of issues and worship the almighty dollar first and foremost, but my experience with the local code enforcement is an example of why there needs to be standards. The city doesn't care about dangerous projects or gas pooling violations but the mayor said last year code enforcement responded to 1140 complaints, most about unmowed laws ;-) I noticed my brother and mom pay considerably lower insurance than we do here. There are lots of differences between their rural town and the metro area, but the negligence we experience here is most likely a big factor.

Enuf rambling!


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got something done n the garage today. Haven't been able to do anything with all the neighbor's stuff in there. Thankfully it's all headed to Pennsylvania. My neighbor's son showed up to get the last of his Dad's things.
His Dad was the neighbor I built the flag case for. When I showed it to him he got real choked up and was very grateful to receive it. One of those times you get a good feeling inside.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today got a little warmer than expected and just a drizzle this evening.

My son took the family to Chicago for the week to see the typical sites Shed aquarium, field museum, etc. They will stay with us until Sunday. It's great to see them again as we don't get to see them quite as often as we would like.

I'm pretty sure my hip issues are just muscular. I hope so anyway. The knee - that's another story. If I was a betting man, I'd say there is an MRI in my near future.

Speaking of betting, someone about 10 miles from here just won over $765mm in the lottery. Personally, I've never bought a ticket and probably never will. As for the wine, I couldn't be happier for them and thank them for helping reduce our taxes. Wisconsin sucks when it comes to taxes. No breaks for us retirees.

Capt - glad you found the migraine trigger. Hope it gives you some relief.

BBob - nice thing you did for your neighbor. I'm sure it is appreciated.

Rick - I thought for sure we'd hear about you trading in that old piece of scrap iron for a brand new pickumup truck.

Getting late. Will talk to you soon


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Finally got something done n the garage today.
> - BurlyBob


Stars must be aligned today, SO DID I!
Look what I finished fixing up today:
1) Fixed the annoying casters on my Delta dust collector:








Got lucky. The HD 4" casters used on wire shelving units had right size thread, and it was 2" taller. No more black marks, plus it is higher and rolls around easier. Yeah!
2) Finished the Powermatic model 15 Planer today. Instead of double posting in this thread, here is link to the post I made on restoration (in the before/after thread)
https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/5200738

Stay healthy, happy, and may everyday be better than the last one!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and a touch cooler than yesterday here in Mid-Michigan. The temp has been hovering around the 50 mark for the last couple of days. The temp is 38° and the high will be 1° higher. The upper part of lower Michigan got a blanket of snow last night and they can have it. The pictures of the snow look bad up there.

Well, I've been busy in the shop lately trying to get ready for a craft show I'm gonna be in. There's lots to do to get ready. Remember the oak I was thinking of buying? Well, I went to take a look at it and it looks pretty good. It's been stored for over 10 years in a dry place. He was asking $700 for the lot. I found out it was half White Oak and half Red Oak. I counted 9 layers of white oak at and avg of 9' x 23". So, after calculating what the bd ft would be, I figured it would be around $400 for just that much wood which was about a third of the stack. So, I offered him $250 for just that part of the pile thinking he would counter offer. He did and said he would sell me the whole pile for $400. Now, I just have to convince the boss it's a good deal and find a place to store it.

ISO, When I was chief at my department 10 years ago, our department's ISO rating was 9 because our rural area with no hydrants. However, while I was Chief, I installed several dry hydrants in the area and it helped bring our rating down to 8. When I went to my next department as Chief, their ISO rating was a 6 and their governing board didn't care what it was, so I didn't pursue getting it lowered. FYI, All fire chiefs should know their ISO rating of their department and will easily give out that information. The lower your rating, the lower your insurance premium. And FF Bill is right, it's a pride thing the lower your rating the more pride you have.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s, and pouring down rain….with a bit of a breeze….not a nice day outside….at least it isn't snow coming down…

Hope the Dungeon Creek doesn't rise….would like to do a little shop time….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 59 when I got up at 7. It was 52 an hour later and raining. Now it's 47 and pouring. Not a good day to be outside. Pick up cindy at the airport this afternoon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all,

The coffee was ready at 7:00 a.m. and woke to the smell of it cooking. I was ready for my morning sheep dip in a large mug….Took my back pain meds and eased my way to the sunroom to watch and listen to it coming a downpour rain. It was 57 then, clabbered over heavily, and seemed to be getting cooler. I checked a little later and it had dipped to 52. The rain had let up some, but still drizzling. Now here at 10:20, it's went down to 49. The humidity is


Code:


 93%, and the winds are

 9 mph. The temp will continue to dip throughout the day, and the high will be 46, and the low will dip to 31 (?)….We have a freeze warning in the morning pretty much all day……!!! I thought surely we were passed that by now…..! I think Bill and I have about the same weather going.

Mike…...I'm taking my truck in for an oil change one day this next week, and I'm gonna re-look at that new truck (s) again….My wife had to drive my pee-cup while the 'Burban was being updated. She put 4 more miles on my truck. I may not get as good of a trade-in….. But….I'm still looking. Might go take a look at the new GMC's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cpt. Klutz,

I too have an old Delta dust collector. It's a 50-850 that I bought about 1990-91 (can't remember). It's been a good one w/ no issues. About 4 years ago I put a Wynn filter on it, and it made a big difference in the performance. I don't move mine around the shop. I had a room built in the shop to keep it in and it reduced the noise level a ton. I had to put a new start capacitor on it a couple of years ago, but that's all…..!!


----------



## bandit571

April 1st, 2018….









Just a reminder…









Mother Nature also plays April Fools jokes…


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It's still just 39° and mostly cloudy. No warm temps here today.

Rick - I'm still driving my 2007 Honda Pilot. It's creeping up on 200k miles. Still runs great, so can't justify buying a new $40k plus vehicle right now. It'll do for now.

Bandit - I certainly hope we're done with snow for this year, but you never know. We've had over 8" in May, so never quite put that snow shovel away.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

My new vehicle is the 2012 Harley with 64k on the odometer. My pickup is a '01 with 180k miles. Wife's car has near 150k on it. Have not had any mechanical issues with any of them. They are cheaper to license and insure so really can't justify a newer vehicle. I used to trade every couple years when I was in construction but I used them a lot harder then.

Beautiful day here. Spraying some poly outside today. Not quite warm enough by the thermometer at 53° but on the south side of the shop out of the breeze it is hot. Seems to be drying fine so will see how it works. Could spray in the shop but then I can not work on any other projects and all the tools and machines are covered up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain, no snow, just sun, darn it.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 19° here and sunny right now. Feels like 13°. No finish spraying today. It should get into low 40's with chance of showers.

I'll probably work on the planer sled today after the kids leave for home. I'm using up a piece of very wonky maple for it. I sure could use a planer sled to get it prepped.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +75°. 75% RH with a 3 MPH breeze. We had two stumps ground up last week. Now I'm going to start bagging it up for the trash man. I got a used Canon compact camera. I would rather be out using it.
I got it to take to So Dak along with my DSLR for a class reunion. There are a lot of photographic opportunities in the Black Hills and the Bad Lands. I want to get a good Bison Bull shot and I have a long enough lens to do it if the situation presents itself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My wife has a huge canon DSLR camera with myriads of lenses. I have a very nice canon elph digital camera. I never use mine. She uses hers a few times a year. Mostly we use our phones.


----------



## bandit571

had to rig up an adapter to fit a 1/2" D handle drill….so I could "spin" the last two anchors into the ground….end facing the west wanted to either walk away, or tip the shed up onto it's front door…..it is now wired into the anchors…wire cable pulled tight….clamps impact driven tight. Still need to "wire" the back of the shed onto the fence posts behind the shed….right now, a step ladder is braced against the back wall, into the fence….

A wee bit cool outside, what snow we did get will be gone by this afternoon….might hit the 40s, today…

Have a forest of clamps to put away…









And see about the rest of the box build….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 warm, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, spanning 40 to 65, sunny, RH 45%. I mowed the lawn; was going to do it yesterday but my bride wanted to go for a ride. She wanted to go through the new Seattle tunnel before they put the toll on it. They say it is earthquake proof ;-) Yeah, sure, you betcha! ;-) It goes through fill dirt on the edge of Puget Sound and crosses the Seattle Fault. I figured the odds of the big one are about 44,000 to one on any given day. The odds of it happening during the 5 minutes we are in there have to be about 12.5 million to one. So we took the chance ;-))

The cherry blossoms are in full bloom at the Quad at the U of W. I knew there would be a lot of people there, but it is on the north end of the tunnel. After about an hour of inching along, I gave up. There would not be any parking there anyway and you can't see them from the street.










Sorry the pic only posts sideways ;-(( This is a picture of of 45th Street NE headed towards the U of W. You probably can't see it, but all the traffic lights are green and all the brake lights are red ;-) Nobody even inching at that point ;-) I would have gotten on I-5 South and headed home, but the Ship Canal Bridge was blocked as it is nearly 24/7 except for few minutes about 4 AM some mornings. ;-))

So back through the tunnels we went. That dropped our odds of drowning in there to about 6.25 million to one but we made it.

Now you know why we normally avoid Seattle these days. Amazon and Google have destroyed it! That is why NYC decided not to get Amazon's new offices ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowy and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, there is snow on the ground and the temp is a cold 24° but, is supposed to climb to 45°. I hope so, this cold has to go.

Well, today is the day. I go and pick up the lumber I purchase for $400. It's gonna be a butt kicker but, I'm bringing a friend to help. I'm kinda excited to get it but I'm also a little edgy too. I don't have anywhere indoors to store it so I think I'll store it in the driveway in front of my garage for now. I hope this summer I can build a lumber storage lean-to. I just hope the tax man don't catch on to my "addition".

That ISO thing, I just wanted to add one more thing to my comment. *FF Bill* put a lot of work into his results and he deserves a lot of accolades for his efforts for improving his communities safety. I hope his community recognizes what he has done. Good Job Bill.

WI Mike, I was hoping that it was you that won the lottery. So close and yet so far away. Bummer! I hope your hip and knee is getting better.

Well, it's almost time to head down the road to get that lumber. Wish me luck. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, frosty, clear and calm morning…..

PIP from last night..









may do a write up later….was a busy day in the shop…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 25° with chance of light snow this morning, but should get to mid 40's today. Temps should be warming throughout the week.

Bandit - nice recipe box. Is it a commission piece?

Don - you gotta play if you wanna win. I've never bought a lottery ticket so doubt I'll ever win. LOL. I've also got some lumber coming. I bought about 170 bf of ash. Not a huge amount but enough for a workbench.

Time to get something done around here. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was on the chilly side this morning, but seems to be warming up pretty quick. It was 34 with partly cloudy skies, giving way to plenty of sun. At this writing, it's now 44, and the humidity is


Code:


 49%. The winds are fairly calm

 6 mph. No rain in sight for a few days until about Thrusday. The high will get to 53, hopefully. My back is doing fairly well, but last night I moved wrong while in the sack, turned over wrong, etc. It woke me up hurting. Felt like something snapped (?) or cracked….Don't know what happened, but it's really sore this morning….!!

Don….I hope you get some good wood out of that batch you're buying. It's tough to store lumber when you don't have a good place to put it and keep it nice and dry. You'll figure it out, though.

Mike….How's the knee and hip doing..? Nothing worse than hurting all the time. You get to where you don't want to move much….. Just be careful about getting that new pile of Ash and moving it to store….Take it easy in your shop. Don't want to aggravate the old bod too much. We ain't getting any younger.

That's all I have for now….Not much news to tell around my neck of the woods…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was sunny and frosty this morn, but up to 49 now. Took my truck into body shop and picked up an F150 rental provided by progressive insurance. At least they gave me a truck and not a sedan.

Thanks Don. It still feels good knowing that our ISO rating went down in part due to my work. The chief has been very grateful. Had a meeting this morning where we discussed the possibility of going down to a 2 in five years.
Good luck with the lumber Don. I'm sure it will turn out well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 35° early and up to 44° now. About a 75% chance of rain this afternoon so probably will not get much warmer.

Don I have the same problem with storage. I have found several good deals on wood but do not have a good place to store it without losing more of my already crowded garage next door. If I kept it outside it would walk away in a few days I'm sure.

Bill just keep doing what you are doing and make adjustments for the weak areas and it will happen. For us it was the paperwork / documentation that was a problem the first time we were just a few points short. We worked with the water dept. and our own records then called and requested another review. Was about a year and a half before they could come back but it worked. Not sure but think they may have went back a class since then. Was a lot of problems a few years after I retired.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lunch time in Phoenix, and I find party cloudy skies, gentle breeze, 77F & 10% RH, heading for 83F high. 
Shop gauge shows 75F & 15% RH, not worth arguing over difference. Tree pollen counts are still astronomically high. Typical Monday busyness around here, not much shop time. Did managed to clean off work bench, and take some dimensions to begin sketching out plans for TS out feed table yesterday.

SWMBO requested 2 new additions to master project list this weekend during date night. She wants; 1) a bedding chest at end of bed that doubles as padded bench, and 2) coffee table with lid for blanket/pillow storage. Then reminded me it was getting hotter outside, and I needed to stop screwing around with my tools, and build something she wanted. oh oh….. 
Details to follow as I figure out these new commands. 

Stay happy, healthy, and covered in saw dust.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, mostly sunny, 65, 54%, gonna do a little yard work today and raise a little 7734 at the council meeting about lack of concern for our fire season that starts in mid March now instead of mid July.

Congratulations are definitely in order, Bill. Gaining a point is a significant accomplishment. I'm trying to determine what our numbers are here. WA has its own bureau; one of 6 states that have not data in the national system. I noticed my brother and mom have significantly lower insurance costs than we do. Some could be attributed to the size of the house and construction costs in the metro area, but 3 to 4X! Something smells fishy. ;-(

Jerry, I would use an extra, extra long lens on the buffalo bulls, but that is just the farm kid in me thinking out loud ;-) My dad had a shorthorn bull that went on the fight unexpectedly one day. Dad though he was coming through a steel gate to get him, but the gate held. That bull was nearly unmanageable after that and he was domesticated, not even a wild animal.

Don, I hope your cache stays warm and dry. Sounds like a good time to hit Harbor Freight for their traps that are the same as the big boxes' are for 1/3 the price.

That box did turn out nice Bandit. I'm like you on the vehicle theory; low licence fees and low insurance. When I bought my 99 Ford Diesel I thought I should probably get a million miles out of that engine and I'm only at 20% ;-)

Nuf rambling fer now.


----------



## bandit571

Boxes are a way to use up the stash of scrap Ash that was piling up in the shop…..and keep some woodworking skills in use…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I quartersawed some white oak today. The results were very good. I've got some more to finish up tomorrow, plus make some stacking sticks.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 40° with our high reaching 54°. Rain possible but, unlikely. They are getting it up north where I used to live. Good for them. LOL

Well, I did it and it was tough getting it. Of course I had a little help from a friend. But, here it is. It looks better in the sunlight. 


















After figuring the amount, it turned out to be 426 bd ft. Which in turns is around $1,000 worth of lumber, if my figures are correct. The widest piece is 18" wide and it's all around 12' long. I'm happy with it. After getting it home, I found out he had some cherry for sale.

*FF Bill*, that is some nice looking oak you have. It's got some nice figuring in ti.

*Captain*, I know someone that's gonna be busy this summer. LOL

Well guys, I'm gonna head out and see what I can screw up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix! 
Mostly cloudy this morning, 58F 34%RH with slight breeze right now. Heading for 86F, 10-20pmh winds, with cloudy skies later? Hmm..

Not much shop time planned today. 
Heading out later this morning to preview another commercial shutter mfg auction posted on CL. This one was bankruptcy, last one owner retired. Crazy, this is 4th commercial wood working shop closure with auction in last 12 months. This one has mostly commercial 4 head molders, large belt sanders, and cut off saws. Everything appears to be 3 phase including a nice looking Delta Dj-20 jointer, except for couple beat up dewalt miter saws. Primary reason I am visiting is to peek at lumber. This shutter mfg was supposed to be one of the high end shops that sold clear finished hardwood species. Always looking for chance at cheap wood, since Arizona doesn't have hardwood forests everywhere like you lucky folks back east. 

*DWelch* - Nice lumber haul. Color me jealous. Local Woodworker's Source stores have quarter sawn 4/4 white oak ON SALE this month for $7.49 bdft. Course I'm too cheap to buy it at local retail prices. Last time I bought QSWO, it was from Frank Miller in Union City, IN. Paid $2 bdft for couple of mid sized units, which I trailered back to AZ. Their annual warehouse odds/ends/shorts clean out sales are not to be missed, if anyone lives within driving distance (they are in between Indianapolis, IN and Dayton, OH, ~20miles north of Richmond on I70.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is some really fantastic looking white oak. You have no idea how much I envy you getting woods like that. When are you going to start your Dry kiln?

Don that's also a nice stack of lumber. What breed is it?

You guys have me pretty much convinced to get my order in for some Black Walnut. My friend with the cabinet shop will get me hardwoods at his cost. It might cost me a bottle of Teguila which isn't a bad trade off.

We've got nothing but grey skies and showers for the next 2 weeks.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Slight chance of rain tonight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Looks like another nice day in store…It was 42 at coffee time (not real early). It's now 56 now and plenty of sun.The humidity is


Code:


 41%, and the winds are light

 6 mph. The high will get to 67…...Nice….!!
I'm still having some back trouble. It just doesn't want to heal up it seems like….It's been almost 4 months, and feels just like it did before surgery…...Unbelievable……!!

Bill and Don…..You guys have got some really nice lumber. It should go a long way in doing projects, or to sell in Bill's case. Don, I hope you can find a nice dry place to store your lumber…That's all I have for now…Later, guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful day here. 65 and sunny.
Cut some more qswo this morning. Got it all stacked and stickered. It'll be for sale in about a year.
I gotta do that kiln soon so I can move this wood quicker. I've got lots more to cut. I've got more logs coming, including walnut.

Don, do you have sizable roof overhang? Could you build a rack that's on the side of the house under the overhang?


----------



## Firewood

Bill - congrats on hitting #4500!

It's 39° here after highs in the 40's and showers throughout the day. Sun is shining now, but more showers coming later.

Thanks all for concerns about my knee and hips. The hips seem to be getting better, the knee is still questionable. It is better, but I've been wearing a brace for the last few days which seems to help.

Bill - that's some nice looking oak. That will make someone very happy when you sell it.

Tomorrow I plan to pick up the ash. I don't think it will need to sit too long before I start working it for my workbench.

Well, stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Lovely Spring Day outside, today….spring cleaning in full swing…

One more coat of clear gloss, after a rub down…









And these two will be about ready….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, high overcast, about 65, good day to get some yard work done. Last night at city council I started campaigning for them to adopt a wildfire code since our fire season starts in mid-March now instead of mid-July. This afternoon there was a brush fire burning up a hillside towards homes across town. Perfect timing, eh! ;-( Thankfully they got it out without any serious damage.

The humming birds are drinking about a pint a week. Maybe I should plant a few sugar beets ;-)

Bill, that oak looks nice.

Looks like you did well Don. Going back for the cherry?

I'm about ready to start a bathroom remodel. Not looking forward to it. Have a little damage to repair. Might be better to move! ;-)

BBob, How does your wholesale price compare to retail? Half?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's breezy and cool out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 39° but, with the wind blowing at 18 mph, it makes it feel like 30°. The high today should reach 48°.

When I picked up the lumber, the guy told me it was mostly white oak and the red oak was the live edge stuff. But, yesterday I planed what I thought was white oak, turned out to be red oak. It sure smells like it and it planed up nice too. I think for the most part, it's gonna all be red oak. This is gonna be exciting using this stuff.

*FF Bill*, I don't have an overhang like what you have. But, I think I'm gonna try to build something to house the stuff. I can't leave it where it's at now.

Well, I have to leave for now but, I'll see you guys in the morning. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Upper 40s to start, heading to almost 60. Maybe a 10mph breeze….no clouds in the sky…Spring seems to have finally remembered to show up…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix has sunshine back today. Yesterdays cold front passed, 60F & 40% RH ATM. High will be back down to near normal for spring, 78F forecast. Still breezey this morning, but not as bad as yesterday. Tree pollen is even worse now. Could see the tree pollen blowing through the neighborhood yesterday in strong winds. My eyes burned anytime i was outside.

Auction inspection was bust. Nothing but old beat up commercial shutter making tools. Not a single TS, planer, or stand alone shaper anywhere in the place. sigh.

So much wood porn posted lately. My stack of cherry is looking too small, even though I don't have room for any more wood. :-(

Bandit - nice box work. Thanks for reminder to get busy making something.

Stay happy, healthy, and may we all be magically blessed with free stack of QSWO for our projects! LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At coffee time it was 51* ,mostly clabbered over skies. It has warmed up to 56* now.The humidity is


Code:


 56%, and the winds are low

 5 mph. The weather forecasters say we have a 30% chance of rain, as the next couple of days looks like rain. The high will be 71*…….Here I am stuck in the house with a back ache, so at times like these, life sucks…! I'm glad to hear some of you are getting in some shop time….I guess I should sell all my equipment….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got about.0.01 inches of rain overnight. Not really enough to mention.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's warmer and cloudier here.

I'm fighting a couple of projects. One I honestly don't want to do and the other, I'm waiting for parts. I've been asked to build a train car outdoor library sort of things. It's just not something I'm interested in doing. Man do I ever hate doing things for other people. After this one I've got two flag cases to do. Those are easy! This stupid train car thing totally sucks. Guaranteed, these are going to be the last things I do for other folks for a very long time. They are just not worth my time and effort.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 48° here. Was a pretty nice day. Got into lower 50's and sunny - but also quite windy. Tomorrow's forecast sucks. Highs in the 30's, wet and windy. We have doctor appointments or I would stay in all day.

I picked up the ash today. Some nice wide pieces in the mix, but some is just marginal. I ended up paying about $1.70 bf for it. It's at about 8.6% MC, so shouldn't need too long to acclimate.

Rick - don't get discouraged. As you said yourself, healing takes time. I'll keep praying for you.

Gotta go get rid of this headache. Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, high overcast, about 55, 10 cooler than yesterday, some rain over night left a trace in the gauge, a few drops dripped out when I dumped it ;-) I took a birdhouse that we had on the house and move it to an experimental location. We'll see if any use it. SWMBO wants a bird apartment building out there where she can watch em. We'll see if any come first.

BBob, sounds like being an electrician; everyone has a problem for you to fix ;-)

Mike, I hope you are successful with the HA. I hate 'em too! I spent a lot of time in prevention mode today. Whatca gonna do with the ash?

CaptK, too bad about the bargain hunting adventure. Some days ya can't win for losing ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain - go away. That is all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finished up a flag case for our firefighter who is retiring next week after 33 years. Helmet shields for each district that he worked for. We merged 2 departments 10 years ago. Badge that says retired in the middle.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers tonight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's an outstanding looking flag case Bill. It's sure to be a winner. I'm going to keep it in mind for a one I'm going to start in another week or so. At least I hope to start on it.

The day started off slow and eventually trailed off from there. I'm thinking my crappy sleep issues are catching up with me today. I'm thinking a short snooze might be the answer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Almost hot here. Up to 68° and all sunshine today. About the same for tomorrow they say.

That is a nice retirement flag and display case Bill. Great way to display an achievement like that.


----------



## bandit571

Dark outside, windier than a Senator….More finger joints..









may have to start a new blog?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, started off with blue sky and full blown sunshine, got to low 60s as high overcast blanked out Ol' Sol. Started to sprinkle this evening ;-) Hope it is enough to curb brush fires. I hope I don't get to tell the Council "I told ya so" before they take this seriously and pass an ordinance to keep tree canopies and large bushes 10 feet away for house's eves.

That is a fantastic case, Bill. I'm sure he will be proud of it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and cool here in Mid-Michigan. We have been experiencing a light rain all night long with little or no wind at all. The temp is 35° and the high should reach 55°.

This rain makes me nervous with that oak sitting in my driveway. I've got it covered with that cheap tarp stuff you get at the box stores, but it's not doing much good. I've got to figure out something to keep that wood under a roof to keep it dry and out of the weather. I don't want to attach it to the house, yet sturdy enough to resist wind. Any ideas?

Nice flag case* FF Bill*. I like it. When you gonna put it on the awards page? I think I'm gonna save it for future use.

Boy *Rick*, I sure hope you get yourself healed up soon. I'd hate to see you miss another fishing season. It's almost that time to travel with your buds again.

*Burly Bob*, sorry to hear about your "insomnia" problems. My wife has the same thing. She stayed up most of last night even after a sleeping sedative. Not getting any rest sure puts the damper on doing things. I hope you can get over it soon brother.

Well, that's all for now guys. I'm heading out the door to work in the shop. I bought some 12-2 wire yesterday at an estate sale so I put it up to hang another light in the shop. It works great and now I can see better. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the comments about the flag case. I may post it soon. Though I don't like when LJ posts it on FB if I get top 3. I don't want people to see it until this guy retires.

Don, in the short term, wrap it with plastic and then cover that up with the tarp to protect the plastic. Making sure it's off the ground. Gonna need to build some kind of wood storage shed with a roof.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. They're claiming we had at least a trace of rain overnight, but you couldn't prove it by me.

Bill. I really like your case; great design.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Started out cloudy this morning but a light breeze and sunshine now. At 63° and should get to 70° later. Chance of rain this evening and every day for the next week looks like.

I am the same way Bill. I build a lot of projects but never put them online until the new owner has them. Have not posted any on the projects page for some time now. You folks sometimes get a sneak preview. Am going to post my tablesaw cabinet and router table one of these days. Seems like several folks are trying to do similar but are scared of the extra weight. I have used it quite a bit and it all works great here.


----------



## Bonka

+81°, RH 67%,b reeze 4-6 MPH in Orange Park, FL. Nap time.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s here…sun is trying to peak through the cloud cover….no breeze..

Road trip to Home despot…in search of a tablesaw pushstick Lowes said was there…."Never heard of it"....Boss bought a patio chair ….I wind up with a new 6" combo square…old one was having "issues" about holding a setting…was get a bit worn, anyway…

May work on that tray, after Supper…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Iit's 55°, sunny with just a hint of a breeze. Pretty nice day for a change.

We had new carpet installed in the living room - again. This is the 3rd time (4th if you count the one they called defective as soon as they finished installing it) it's been replaced in 2 years. It's all due to defective carpet. And it's never the same carpet - just the same brand. Grrr…...!

Saw the doctor yesterday for a physical and started the work on my knee. He started by moving it around looking for probable cause and nearly put me through the ceiling. He apologized for that one. They took an x-ray, but I think we both know that was pointless. I'm sure I will need an MRI. Oh, and Deb's got pretty much the same deal with the same knee.

Bill - very nice flag case. I still need to build one. It's on my list.

Bob - the ash will hopefully turn itself into a workbench. Not a big one. I'm thinking somewhere around 60×30 or so. Shop is just too small for a bigger one.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

Steady rain all day …. Breezy, low 40's … Blech!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, that sounds about right for those big stores. I remember one time at HD I asked some in the plumbing dept for something. They went to get the plumbing manager. The second I saw him I knew it was a lost cause. He was this little guy barely out of high school. The real giveaway was the hair cut, a rooster comb spiked head of hair. I looked at the both of them and just walked away.

It's raining now and a bit windy. More of the same for the next few days.


----------



## MSquared

Bob, Bandit- Just recently found myself explaining (again) basic math to a 'lumber' guy at BORG. Cut a 4'x8' sheet of ply into 4-2'x4' panels. He had trouble figuring it out. I walked away. What really burns my toast is they give these people access to dangerous machines!

The bright side is, I got all my fishing permits in order today … good to go!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cold, cloudy, rainy day in WW today. About 50, winds at 10 mph. I was pumping gas in the car. I thought, geez, I must have been tough when I was working! Glad that is over with ;-)

Yeah, those big box advisors should be illegal. I have overheard them telling people things about electrical that were probably going to cause them big trouble.

Grandson reported from Africa. He is a MA. All their patrol cars have stick shifts and nobody has ever driven one ;-) Bicyclists on base are just like they are everywhere, they ignore traffic laws. The brass is complaining they are not writing enough tickets to the bicyclists ;-) They have problems pulling them over because the lights on the patrol cars don't work too well. Some of them they plug into the cigarette lighter to turn them on! ;-) He has lots of reports to print. He only has access to 2 printers and neither one works. He had our daughter send him some office supplies so he could get his work done. He thinks it is funny that they are getting combat pay and the biggest problem is not enough tickets to cyclists. I think a good problem to have, it could be a lot worse.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> He thinks it is funny that they are getting combat pay and the biggest problem is not enough tickets to cyclists. I think a good problem to have, it could be a lot worse.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well having to combat substandard or complete lack of equipment to get the job at hand done could be considered combat. I'll agree, it could be alot worse, I'd rather be worried about disobedient cyclists than being shot at any day.


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went hunting…the "prey" could ( and did) shoot back….

Mid 60s , calm wind, lots of sunshine today…even a yard sale to check out! Spring has sprung…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't posted in a day or two…..Not much news to tell in my neck of the woods lately. It was 54 when I rose for my morning mug of java…..Mostly clabbered to partly sunny. It's 56 now heading to 75 for a high.. No rain in sight. The humidity is at 93%, and winds are light at 6 mph. I emptied the rain gauge yesterday, and we had gotten 2.25" with the last couple of rains….Now the weather channel says we have a 30-80% chance of isolated thunderstorms.

I'm with you guys on posting projects. I don't do Facebook, Twitter, Twatty, or any of that social media crap. I've built a lot of projects, but mainly just post them here on our thread for your viewing enjoyment. Sometimes I'll post one, but very seldom. I don't let the cat out of the bag much…..(. * Bill....That's a beautiful flag case. You did good, bud…!


Mike
*
.....I got really tickled when you were telling about what the doctor did to your knee…..Been there and done that…. Some doctors just like to torture their patients…..!!! I've been twisted, crunched, and popped many times.
I'm with you guys again on trying to find stuff at Lowes or Home Depot. Most of them people there are there just to draw a paycheck. Most don't know up from sideways about where to find stuff there. I went in both stores looking for figure 8's one time, and they had no idea what I was talking about. Even took one to show them…No clue….! "What's it used for?". I found them on Woodworkers Supply….Bought 1,000+ screws. I'm covered now….!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's getting hot, summer is coming…..
Phoenix was 65F mostly cloudy at sunrise, showing 70F with spots of blue between clouds at 8am already, and heading for warm 81F. 
Forecast is 89F Sunday and 95F Monday. Only good part about arrival of 90's is winter visitors will be gone.

Did the garage sale thing this morning, couple of CL ads with wood working tools close by. Came home empty handed, as they loved their tools more than my money.

Careful with HD employee bashing? My son has been cashier for HD for last 8 months. Just turned 18, and is getting promoted to lumber department. He's done really well and the manager gave him his choice of department. Ironic he close lumber? LOL, I think not. 
He's helped me in shop since he as ~10? Can run band saw, helps me break down plywood on TS, and safely use most hand tools. Hopefully, he will be that one young guy you actually want to have cut your plywood to right size? :-0)

BTW - you think HD employees are clueless? You should hear some of stories he tells about customers asking for help finding this widget or that thinga-ma-bob. LOL

Stay happy, healthy, and get off the computer and into the shop!

Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Had a wee bit of rain overnight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Klutz- Excellent!! Your son brings the *knowledge* you imparted to him! My guess is he'll gain a 'following' in the lumber department.  Good for him! We need more like him. Maybe he'll become a manager at a young age. I breath a sigh of relief when I come across a BORG employee who's either been in the trades (usually retired) or has real life experience to draw upon.

P.S.; I commiserate with him on dealing with clueless customers! But, I imagine he's a good guy willing to help…


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt, at least your son knows something about what he's doing. Most of those folks we're bashing only know how to stock shelves. They got no real life experience in the dept. they are working.

Marty, enlighten me, Fishing permits? In my part of the socialist states of the USA all I need is a fishing license and maybe a salmon/steelhead tag. I heard of totally insane regs in other states. One of the most bizarre which honestly cased me to drop my jaw. In Soviet California you can only troll in one direction! I never hear if it was clockwise or counter clockwise. I just walked away shaking my head. Thankfully here in Soviet Oregon it hasn't come to that yet. Maybe next year.


----------



## MSquared

BB- To clarify, the fishing 'permit' is for 4WD vehicle beach access at state parks for surf casting and camping mainly. The others are ridiculous paperwork for a general fresh/salt water NYS fishing 'license'... and another for salt water 'marine' fishing. Salt water one is completely new to me! New this year I'm told, the general fishing license was always in place, but they never checked, but now we hear they're being enforced. The 4WD 'permit' I'm good with. They are limited and if some idiot ( And their are plenty out there!) endangers others, themselves, wildlife or the actual beach for that matter, they are banned. Plus, the beaches are maintained. If this all sounds confusing and redundant, that's because it is!! The health of the fisheries is extremely important, so I always abide by the regulations.

California law for trolling in only one direction??!! Isn't that kinda like pissing in the wind?! I'd go clockwise and see what happens.


----------



## dawsonbob

In California, people are only allowed to turn left, which is counter-clockwise (except for a few conservatives like me who like going right).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, all weather day in WW, sun, clouds, wind, sprinkles, about 60.

They probably have too many trollers and that way the hooks won't catch each other ;-) After the Indians started netting most of the rivers in Washington in the 70s, the Cowlitz was the closest river not netted. My BIL and I went down to a popular spot one day during steelhead season. they were 3 deep casting over the top of each other. We didn't join them ;-) The local Green River was cleaned out by the nets. Guys that had punched out 2 cards a season, that is 60 fish I think, were getting 5 or less. I didn't bother going after that.

My grandson's unit is for law enforcement on base. It must not be real pleasant around there. They are not allowed off base except in groups of 8 to visit other countries bases; cultural exchange I think.

Sounds like you raised your son right Capt. My son told me one day when he was about 12 that I told him all he had to do to be good at his job was able to do it. He said that didn't make sense, Everyone should be able to do their job. He's 47 and he believes it now! ;-))


----------



## MSquared

Dawsonbob- Ah, I didn't think of that! Makes total sense! I'm pretty independent. I'd go straight …. to where the fish are.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Supposed to rain but that changed to sunshine and 67°. Maybe tomorrow.

We have a few good folks at the HD here. I find them if I need anything. They seem to like helping people and they know the store well.

Went out to eat last night and someone stole my tailgate from my flatbed while we were eating. Just a black painted 2×4 but has my website routered in and painted red. Reported it stolen so if it turns up somewhere bad they won't come looking for me. Not sure what a jerk would want a 6' 8" 2×4 business card for.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that Mark. Some people are jerks just for the pleasure if being one ;-(

DBob, WE might be right behind you. Most people here are counter-productive, oops, I meant counter-clockwise. Are those words synonyms?


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit time..to see how much more fitting to do..









Dividers had to be thinned down a bit..









handle got notched…









Then the dividers were notched to fit…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was supposed to be an all rain kind of day. Now, it's not supposed to rain at all. That's great. I hate rain. Now not supposed to rain for 4 days. Yay.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s right now…mid 60s this afternoon….chance of a thunderstorm later….might hit 70 Monday…have to make another run to the stores, this morning….may get some shop time later today…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 58 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber. The weather dudes got it wrong again last night. About 6:30 p.m. it started sprinkling while having supper…..then it got a little harder and harder and harder till it turned into a full blown rain storm….!! It only rained about an hour or so, but regardless it still rained when it wasn't forecast to…Now it's 64, and the humidity is at 88%. Winds are again light at 5 mph. The high is forecast to be 80…..Wow!! For April..?

Mark…...Boy, that's pretty dang sorry when some dirt bag steals your tailgate……!! Especially one you made to advertise your business…..And it was a nice one, too…! Wish you could have caught the sucker in the act. A trip to the ER would have been good for his morale…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Just read Bandits forcast. Supposed be the same here

Didn't get much sleep last night. Every time I moved my knee woke me up. Ibuprofen isn't working for me either. Trying to get in a little shop time without overdoing it on the knee. GRRrrr…

I don't fish too much anymore, so I'm not up on all the various wacky crap the DNR has out there. I do know that besides the license, there are certain requirements for trout stamps, etc. We too had issues back in the (80's I think) between the fishermen and the Indians. Indians were taking all the walleye they could before the season opened for the rest of us. You don't hear much about it anymore.

DBob - you made me chuckle with that one.

Mark - I don't get why people do the things they do. Obviously, your tailgate is worthless to them unless they really really needed $2.00 worth of 2×4 and couldn't afford it. We all know that wasn't the reason for taking it. There's just sadly too many morons in the world.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Its cloudy, but I did see a sun peak a few minutes ago. Low 60s up from high 40s, haven't checked the gauge yet, but probably have 3/4. Supposed to rain the rest of the week, Good, stop the brush fires, I hope.

All we hear about fish now is there aren't enough to feed the Orcas and seals and sea lions and there are so many drugs being used that they are showing up in the shellfish and salmon flesh! That is spooky ;-(

Mark, I had a thought about your sign. If the L of limited and the E of editions were capitalized it might be a lot easier for people to read it at a glance and remember it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lunch time in Phoenix, we have blazing hot sunshine with 82F @ 25% RH. Heading for 88F today. :-(

Before retiring to bed last night noticed an tool estate sale on CL. :-0)
Gramp's old work shop being parted out to scavengers. Arrived 10 minutes after it started. Place was full of tool nuts rampaging through 1.25 car garage turned into a 3 room workshop? All the power tools were classic 60's home shop - cheap, old, rusty, and no interest to me. 
But brought home a small ammo can full of stuff. Got dozen+ auger bits - including some adjustable diameter, old Plexo brace, various bastard files, couple of block planes, machinist combo square, Stanley wood/brass square, bevel gauge, entire set of interchangeable center hole saws, and a Disston panel saw filed cross cut with some anniversary release etch, all for $30. I'm not big on using hand saws, but couldn't resist this one after watching the saw thread on LJ for last several months. 
Some one else grabbed the saw set and saw sharpening file kit as I walked in, or I might have bought the tools to work on hand saws and couple more of the dozen other rusty old panel saws hanging in closet. Same collector also had #4 & #5 bench planes, and all the wood chisels claimed already. :-(
Was an interesting way to spend an hour this morning. This guy had thousands of pounds of misc hardware squirreled away in many chest of drawers, cans, and cigar boxes all over the shop. Not sure how he ever found anything? 
Oh well. Looks like I will be spending some afternoon time in heat, cleaning and checking out the new toys. 
Managed to get a pic before editing time on post expired:









Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

A small shower slid through a while ago….might even hit 70, today.

Honey-do list for today….included assembly of a wicker, swivel, rocking chair the Boss bought yesterday at H-D…guess who had to assemble it….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still reading 54° after a rainy Sunday. Tomorrow looks like the warmest day of the year. Im going to try and take advantage of it because midweek will NOT be warm and sunny.

Capt - nice find on the tools. I know a lot of those estate sales can offer up some nice finds, but I hardly have room for what I have now.

Bandit - at least you didn't have to make it first. LOL

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

BTDT









Glue up has been done, amongst a whole lot of cussing going on









Even made a pushstick…..tired of kickbacks into my hand..









Just some scraps…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

It is 62° now after getting to 71° earlier. Was a good breeze most of the day. The next few days will cool off and a good chance for rain each day.

Good haul there Captain. I keep looking but around here used tools start at new price and up it seems.

Bob I had one started last night. Not the whole web address but it did have capital letters. Actually like the name on our Etsy store. $5.00 worth of materials and an hour of time I have 2 new tailgates for my pickup. One has routered lettering and the other is plain for now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Mild out this morning with lots of cloud cover here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 56° with a high expected to reach 65°. Yesterday it was 69° then it started raining around Midnight and lasted all night long. Cooler weather is coming back again later this week.

I've been busier than a one armed paper hanger lately. I've been trying to finish up last minute projects for the upcoming craft show this weekend. I've got just a couple more things to go then I'll be ready. But, I did have a hiccup this weekend, I had the grand kids here all weekend long. Trying to finish things and watching them wore me out bad. I'd like to rest and recoup today but, too much to do yet.

*Captain*, nice haul. I love going to estate sales. You never know what you're going to find. If I don't find any tools, I'll find something I can use in the shop like foam brushes, sandpaper, etc. I usually keep a "shopping list" with me when I go. I think we're going to one on Wednesday, kinda excited.

I think I came up with a solid plan for my wood storage. I'm gonna need more wood to do it though. My bride just rolls her eyes at me when I suggest buying more wood though.

Well, I've got to get back to work. I've got an order to process from etsy and then I'll be in the shop the rest of the day. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is pleasant this morning, ONLY 64F 24% RH with calm breeze at breakfast time. 
Heading for 94F today, will be 1st day over 90F in 2019. Forecast shows Tuesday with 97F and high winds, then back to 79F. Got to love those spring time fluctuations. 

*Mike / DWelch* - Funny thing about estate sales. I don't go to them often, or buy to re-sale. I move too often to collect stuff, and have learned the 'how to downsize' game many times. Only go looking for stuff I don't have and want/need, and maybe to get a peek at other folks shops? Of the stuff I brought home this trip, only thing duplicate is block planes, and maybe couple files? Rest I didn't own already. I am actually in market for mig welder and this sale listed 2 welders, but never was wire unit. Been looking for cheap brace/bits to show kids how holes used to be drilled. 

PS - Son came home from HD yesterday, is now trained and certified on radial arm saw and plywood panel saw for lumber department. Anyone need something cut? HeHe

Stay happy, healthy, and protected from wild spring weather!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my truck stuck in the mud and had to call my neighbor to come pull me out. The ironic part is that he has my old truck, so my old truck pulled my new truck out. Too much weight on the trailer for the wet dirt. Oh well, I got one log and it's on the mill now. 27" diameter walnut 10' long. Ready to be milled. I think I'll take my tractor tomorrow to get the others.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been raining on and off here all afternoon with a near monsoon for about 1/2 hour shortly after 2:00pm. Bill, sounds like the milling operation is in full force now. I'm hoping to head to my grandma's just outside of Greensboro a couple weekends before Memorial day to see what logs I can get before see turns the golf course over to a developer. I think I might be able to get her JD lawn tractor too, it's been neglected but only has ~120 hours on it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Light rain in WW off and on, 45 to 60, I didn't miss the rain the other day by much just guessin', had a fuzz over an inch in the gauge. Just in time, thought I would have to water the yard.

That sign if a lot easier to read and remember, Mark. REminds me of a sports car I saw one day with one of those custom license plates. It was all 6s and 9s. You could get the first 3 o four, then it all ran together. The way he was drings I knew why he got that plate ;-)

I hate when that happens, Mark. Good thing he has the old truck. One time I got my 4×4xFord stuck by a dairy farm. Being a smart @$$ I goosed it and went off the icy road. Pretty soon a guy with a jeep came by. He said I'll pull ya out. The dairy had been letting cow manure and water run along the road. I was in muck up to my bumpers. That little jeep just bounced on top the ground. Pretty soon a guy with a small Toyota 4×4 pickup came by. He hooked to the jeep and he was bouncing on top the ground too. Pretty soon the guy in the Toyota start moving back and forth jerking on the Jeep. ;-)) It finally budged me back far enough for my tires to bite solid ground. I always wondered if it that damaged the frame on the Jeep.

One of my buddies wanted me to chain my 4×4xFord to a tree to winch a 450 John Deere cat out of a peat bog. I wouldn't do it. The winch finally pulled the front of the truck far enough into the bog that the winch was nearly under. Running a compound pull with a snatch block and tying the cable to a tree by the 4×4xFord, I got enough pull to finally get the cat moved to where the tracks caught on a log we had behind it. When the cat was nearly centered on the log backing out, the log shot out to the left side. That cat was setting at a 45 degree angle trying to decide whether to fall on its tracks or onto its right side. I was still running my winch to keep the cable out of the way. The tree I had attached to for the compound pull was to the left. When the cable came tight, the cat hadn't decided which way to fall. The cable smacked the drawbar of the cat to the side with the loudest clang I ever heard in my life! It smacked the cat to the left down onto its tracks.

John had to pull my pickup out of the bog with his Blazer. If it hadn't been able to do it, I had a ¼" cable for a pull line under my 4×4xFord. Every once in a while someone would notice it and ask about it. It was just in case I was somewhere I didn't want to winch myself forward. I never had to use it. I was going to use it at the dairy farm that night after traffic died off. There was a telephone pole close enough across the road, but the Jeep and Toyota saved the day.

The place John had the cat stuck was a 4x road. If I hadn't gone down to pull the cat, he said he would have to get 2 wreckers; one to get the cat and one to pull it back out when it was done. Just as we were leaving, John's BIL came driving down that road in a car! We met him head on. John was in front with his Blazer. We had to back down the hill so I could get the 4×4xFord with the winch in front. We had to hook my snatch block to trees and drag Gary's car out in front of us. It was probably a couple hundred yards and took several hours moving the snatch block and rehooking to the car. 150' of cable seems like quite a bit until you run it past a car to a tree and back to the car. Of course, you have to be careful not to pull the car too far off the road. I don't think we got more than 25 feet per set up ;-(( Awhh, the good 'ol days ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Got almost to 70 around here, today…and no rain. Lots of Honey-do items somebody wanted done…grrrrr

Frame for that tray is out of one set of clamps….joints cleaned up, curves sanded smooth…and glue spread..









hey, the vise is a clamp, right? Will let this sit overnight…was on Laundry Detail, anyway…

may have a ceiling fan to install, tomorrow…..ceiling is only 9' high….will see how THAT goes…

Tools to shape a finger groove on the tray's handle…









Once the clamps come off…again..


----------



## MSquared

Finally! Into the mid 70's today! Around noon it became sunny, rain and clouds cleared, became mostly clear with a light breeze. May I say, 'Lovely Weather'?!

Well, there was the utilities crew out front tearing up the street with jack hammers and backhoes replacing gas and water lines. Unannounced! But they are good guys doing a good job. And we're getting new lines to the house.

Then, the 'simple' task of putting new lisence plates on my truck. Rusted screws needed to be dealt with. Tried to treat them gingerly, methodically. Soaked them overnight with Liquid Wrench. No go. Can't do heat. Painted surface. Screw heads stripped! New slots cut in with Dremel. No go. Brisk taps with hammer and punch. No go. Decided to get aggressive. Extractor set I have, no go. Got a another 'finer' set. No go. Hmmm…. only answer? Go Guerrilla on it !! Drilled out the old screws…. bastards! Made new holes! Done! Well, made it work, tomorrow I'll make it 'right' with tapping new threads.

Just another day when I commonly say; "I wasn't planning on doing THAT today!".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its time for the second attempt to get the walnut logs. It's a cool morning, but should be another fabulous day.
Putting the tractor on the trailer soon. Gonna take the tractor to pull the logs up to the road instead of taking the truck down in the field. Then I'll have to make another trip without the tractor to pick up the logs. Maybe I need to buy a 30' trailer so I can carry tractor and logs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a cool few days. More rain in a bit and snow tomorrow. We probably will not see the sun until Saturday here.

Could be like Denver. They could get to 80° today and a snow storm tomorrow.

Bill if you pull the trailer with the tractor you would only need one trip.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Sunshine all around here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out in full force with cooler temps at 42° and our high should reach 49°. should be nice all day until night when the bad stuff comes in. They are predicting snow tonight, about 1". Grrrrr!

*FF Bill*, you're gonna have to snatch some pine so you can mill some lumber for your new lumber shed.

My left knee has been throbbing a bit lately. I hope it's not something bad. I can hardly walk on it. Well it's that time of day that I have to go out and make a mess for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday we finally hit 70°. First time since last October. And tomorrow we are expecting a couple inches of snow. In the mean time it should get to 60° and sunny today. It looks like northern Wisconsin will get about 8" out of this storm. I hope this is the last of it for this year.

I finished up the planer sled yesterday. I'll post a couple pics after I give it a test run.

Mark - good idea about pulling the trailer. I like a man who thinks things through.

Stay safe everyone. And wax those snow shovels!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sun is rising in Phoenix and it's 60F, 40%RH with mostly clouds. Heading for another blistering spring 96F high temp today. Winds are supposed to build to 20MPH+. Winds are blowing in cold front with slightly higher humidity, supposed to be 20% this afternoon. 
End of day yesterday, was 96F outside, and 101F with 10% RH in garage.

Plan to tinker in shop this morning before it gets hot. May the god of productivity smile upon me, and god of wasted time be pestering someone else.

Stay happy, healthy, and have a better day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A nice start to today's weather. It was 58 at coffee time with plenty of sun and no clabber. Here at 10:15 it's already 69 with still plenty of sunshine…Low humidity at 41%, and the winds are very light at 4 mph. The high will be right at 81-82 today. Nor rain or snow in the forecast for several days yet. Nothing new around my neck of the woods.

Same old crap, different day. No fishing, no shop time, and nothing but healing. This whole thing sucks….!!! But I did get an email from Grizzly yesterday saying that their 8" x 72" jointer w/ spiral head cutter and built-in mobile base is on sale until the 14th….They say it's in stock ( I' hard pressed to believe that). Might just check into it for more info. I haven't had a jointer in over 4 years since I sold my old one to my neighbor. I really haven't missed it. You guys just keep doing them projects and chores and I'll keep reading about them here on our thread. All I can do for now until I get healed up.

Capt. Klutz…...The god of wasted time is sure pestering me…Has been for months……


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, substantially cooler than the 83 we had yesterday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where were you a few hours ago Mark? Pull the trailer with the tractor…...of course. Why didn't I think of it. It was only about a 15mile one way trip.


----------



## Festus56

LOL, You would maybe be there by now !!


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny, and breezy….into the 60s again today…hardly a cloud in the sky…

PIP, anyone?









Top view..and..









Bottom view..corner details, before the Brass goes on..









Letting it dry a while…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At coffee time it was 65. Grabbed a cup and went to the sunroom to enjoy the morning and watch the birds and squirrels feeding and playing. Plenty of sun, partly clabbered, and no rain. Humidity is at 54%, and winds at 9 mph. Fels like 69 out there now. The high will reach 82-84…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

On a sunny April 10th, yes a Wednesday in Phoenix, God said:
'Let there be a mighty wind! 
Wind so strong that all the trash cans will be rolling down the street after they are emptied.
Wind blowing so mighty that it blows all pollen from trees and it looks like a summer time haboob blowing through the neighborhoods filled with pagans who do not love wood working. '

Yes, it's blowing hard, and I like working wood. My tree pollen allergy is going berserk today.
Forecast says 28 MPH wind, with 40 MPH gusts. :-0(
Good day to empty the dust collector, maybe? 

Was in upper 50's at sunrise. Currently 66F, 15% RH, heading for 74F. That's a 22 degree drop from yesterdays high temp. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and hopefully - indoors out of the wild spring weather.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 34° and light rain and occasional snow flakes. Will be like this most of the day. They say we will get an inch of snow but it is melting before it gets to the ground. Right now it is calm and almost wanting to be sunny.

They have a lot of snow building up just south and east of us. Wyoming and South Dakota and SE Montana are getting up to 12" of snow in places. Looks like everyone east of here will get some weather from the storm all the way to the east coast.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well the Captain is right, there is wind here today … The flag is standing straight out and making the pole jiggle.

There are a few puffy clouds on the horizon, but mostly blue skies with the temp in the mid 70's … It is hard for us in the desert to remember that there is a huge part of the country that is still thawing winter storm buildup and fighting floods.

I have completed all of my commissions and haven't done squat in the shop for two weeks now, but I'm getting the sawdust bug again.

I do read this thread every day and just listen in … so be careful what ya say 'bout me …

Be safe in what you do, and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's down to 34° , cloudy, winds are 14 MPH with on and off showers - both snow and rain depending on where you're standing. The worst part if the weather is still to our west, but only an hour or 2 away.

Too many errands today for shop time. Here is a pic of my still-to-be-tested planer sled










We have a blind covering a rounded transom window in our living room. We never open it and when we tried the other day, it was stuck. So we had the blind guy (no, he isn't really blind) come out to look at it. When he got it mostly down we discovered a crack going all the way across the window. DOH! So now we have THAT to deal with.

Stay safe and warm everyone. And strap on some ankle weights if you feel the need.


----------



## Firewood

This sucks


----------



## bandit571

50s, heading for the upper 40s….might get a little rain…gutters and downspouts have been cleaned of twigs and "compost"...

Feet have been installed on the Ash Tote..









And a look underneath..









Need to get some clear Gloss poly spread around…after a nap..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And an OK day in WW, overcast, sprinkles, 3/4" in the gauge, 44 to 55, wind up to 8 mph, 85%, Id I miss anything?

I'm wondering about al the snow y'all are still getting. WE were getting fields ready to plant corn this time of year when I was a kid. Grain drilling was all done and it was popping up.

Mike, the planer looks good in that wide open shop. I dug out the table saw, put a good blade on and ripped some purple heart for the grandson today. I think they are going to make some kid of plaques to commemorate their trip to Africa.

Glad you warned us GMike, somebody might have slipped ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It SNOWED last night here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, we have snow on the ground but, it seems that it melts a little more each time I look out the window. It looks like we may have gotten about an inch of snow. It should be gone by mid day. The temp is 34° and heading to 47° today.

Well, I've finished up the projects and getting ready to load the truck for the up coming craft show. I haven't done a craft show before so, this should be interesting. I've never really wanted to go to one, but I want to get some exposure on some of the things I build. Hopefully I sell something and the message gets out.

I think it's about time I look into either repairing my Delta planer or buy a new one. I used it yesterday and it was getting black tire marks on the wood. It's old but works pretty good. I'm not sure how hard it would be to change out the roller on that beast. Any Idea's?

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I changed a roller on my dewalt. It wasn't that difficult. Have you tried cleaning the rollers with mineral spirits? Sometimes they just need a good cleaning, with the planer unplugged of course. Have to plug in and turn on for a moment to turn the rollers so that you can clean the whole things.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Bright sunny morning in Phoenix, was 58F at sunrise, currently 62F & 20% RH. Heading for glorious 77F today.
Winds have died down to gentle breeze. Feels colder than it looks outside due wind.

Cut some BB cabinet ply in shop yesterday, found 8 splinters in one hand, and 3 in the other last night. Forgot to wear my plywood gloves. Hate the cheap BB stuff. :-(

*Don* - Cleaning rubber rollers is part science, and part luck. 
If you have natural rubber rollers, best to use a product called Rubber Rejuvenator. I get my most recent can from Staples office supply nearby. Any large office supply or art store usually carries a version of it. It is a blend of solvents designed to remove dirt from pores, and clean off top layer of oxidized rubber. Used to be really common in days of typewriter, and home printing presses; but has become scarce and more expensive in the computer era. lol

Would not use MS as cleaner, especially not odorless version. Too oily, and while it cleans the surface, it does nothing to help the oxidation. Alcohol works for cleaning, but it dries out rubber and makes the oxidation worse over time. Best generic solvent is 100% naptha, as it dries fast and cleans just deep enough to not damage things. Can also use product called MEK substitute, which is ethyl acetate to clean rubber. TBH, spray can of Rubber Rejuvenator which contains both is same price as cans of naptha & MEK substitiute and easier to use?

If the roller is severely oxidized (hard smooth) use a old green scotch brite cleaning pad from kitchen to scrub off the dirt and open the pores. If you use non-woven sanding pads in shop, then use a medium (red) or fine (grey) to clean up the roller with solvent. If you can safely apply a small sanding pad using non woven on the outside of roller while it's turning (NOT UNDERNEATH), it's easy way to scrub clean. yes, it's scary, dangerous, not recommended; but works best for still 10 fingered klutz like me? YMMV

Just go easy, and scrub evenly around roller. Sometimes you clean them and use them for another 5 years. Sometimes only choice is new roller. Had an old Delta lunch box picked up used, one side of roller was exposed to sunlight in storage by previous owner and that side disintegrated when cleaned. At least the roller was easy to change. Best luck on your planer fixing…..

Stay Happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Yet another day without snow in San Diego. So sad.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

74 windy degrees outside…partly cloudy….still recovering from yesterday's Honey-do jobs…went out for yard sales and lunch….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Cool start to this morning, but turned out quite nice. It's 71 now after a morning low of 50. Really clabbered over all day, but no rain. Humidity is at 52%, and the winds are breezy at 13 mph with no gust. The high will be 74, so we're almost there. A cool front moving in tonight, and the low will dip to 43….So all in all, not too shabby.

Mike…..The planer sled turned out really nice. Looks like it will do the job. How long did you wind up making it. ? From what I can tell in the photo, it extends beyond the out feed table by ? Let us know how it works when the "test run" is over. And is it ever going to quit snowing up in your neck of the woods….Man y'all have some long winters……!! Too cold for this fat guy to live in…..

Don…..If or when you clean /change the rollers on your planer, I would pop off the sides, and the side with the chain drive I would put some grease all the way around the links and spray some WD40 on the bearings. I cleaned mine before all this back trouble mess and it runs smooth now….I cleaned the rollers with denatured alcohol. Didn't haver to change the blades as they were still cutting smooth….Good luck…..!! Mine is an old Delta 12" planer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Went back to my Mom's Sunday and tried to whittle a cottonwood tree down. What a miserable job. It was raining, the ground was soft difficult to drag the trunks with my pickup. I got 2 of the trunks down and only 3 more to go. This thing had 5 trunks all about 20"-24". I'll go back in a week or so after things dry out.

I ran into rain and snow on the pass coming home. I was glad I left early to beat the evening freeze. I took today off.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We ended up with 2 - 3" of heavy wet snow. And it came down in a hurry. It got up to about 40° today with wind gusts up to 45 MPH and rain on and off. T-storms are hugging the lake shore, but some may find their way here (about 15 miles or so inland) tonight. Most of the snow is already gone.

No shop time again today. Chauffeured LOML to a couple appointments and then took her to lunch.

After being out for delivery since Sunday, they finally figured out how to get to my house through the construction and delivered my sandpaper. Boneheads. Although I should give them a bit of a break seeing our developer is the true idiot in this case.

Stay warm or cool and dry and protected from flying cows and…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We were supposed to get weather but only about 1/2" rain yesterday and sunshine today. Got up to 44° and breezy all day.

Red Lodge 70 miles south of here got 18" just north of Yellowstone Park. South Dakota got hammered good. They still have a lot of road and school closures.


----------



## bandit571

70s today…windy..no rain. it can stay this way year round, for all I care…









Rummage sale trophies…$2.25….Ball peen hammer has a solid brass head. Had to work on the handle a bit…


----------



## BurlyBob

Thought you all might get a chuckle out of one of my latest ideas. I get real tired of folks saying, I should get you to make whatever for me. So a few night backs I came up with a to do list of projects. It's on one of those small yellow pads, both sides and totals 50 jobs. Now when someone hits me up I can pull that list out of my wallet and point to the last spot #51. "Just so you know it took me a little over a year to finish my kitchen cabinets." I'm thinking I can fit you around late 2024." That ought to shut folks up!

It's a little breezy and maybe an odd chance for a sprinkle.


----------



## Firewood

BBob - that did make me chuckle. When someone says something like that to me, if Deb hears it she just tells them to get in line behind her because she has plenty of projects already on the list.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. Love it!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

48 degrees at coffee time this a.m. Plenty of sun, and the humidity was/ is at 24%.....really low..!! Winds are / were light at 4 mph. The high got to 65 as of right now. 
Went to town to meet my fishing buds for lunch at the Chinese buffet place…..Sat around and shot the breeze until I had to leave before 1:00 to take my truck in to the Chevy dealer for an oil change and tire rotation. Pulled it in , they had the paper work done, and a young lady about 24-25 (she was really pretty) took the truck into the oil changing bay, put it on the lift, and started working on it. Starting draining the oil, pulled the old filter, lubed the front end, and did a 21 point inspection. Then she starting rotating the tires. I was a little nervous to say the least. Everyone in the service dept. said she was excellent, and she knew exactly what she was doing. I went out and talked to her. She had always wanted to be an auto tech, cause her dad taught her how to work on cars and trucks. Got all the tires rotated, changed the filter, then put new oil in. I was highly impressed. First woman I ever saw do that kind of work…..!! She knew what she was doing, that's for sure…..!! I'll check it tomorrow for any oil leaks……

Bob…..I'm so far in the dark with my "to do" list, they'll have to pump daylight to me when I start, if ever….That was a pretty smart move on your part….!! I don't think I could come up with 50 projects, even if I made it up…!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

What exactly is there to lube in the front end of any new light duty vehicle these days?


----------



## Rick Dennington

I would think grease zirts and ball joints. How about a drive shaft u-joint…?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 34° and still windy as hell. It's pretty cloudy out but no rain - yet. We get rain tomorrow and maybe a bit more snow by Sunday.

Went to help my B-I-L with a couple projects, so no 
shop time today except to drizzle a little epoxy into a void on a twisty piece of 12/4 I'm going to use to test the planer sled. My knee has me in a bit of a slump right now. If I stand on it too long it really stiffens up. But it'll do that if I sit too long too. I can't seem to win. Oh well.

Well, stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix had a tolerable transition day today: High was 79F with partly cloudy skies. Humidity stated @ 19%RH and climbed over 30% by end day. Had some grey/black thunderstorm clouds pop up just before sunset, but never saw any rain? The high pressure that pushed thru is going to increase temps. Summer is lurking…

Spent day researching band saws, specifically the Grizzly g0513. A deal appeared on CL late last night, and I decided to check it out. Long story short, finally have a 17" band saw for re-saw work that I always wanted. 
Story is in another thread: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304183
Now I have to decide if I keep the old 14" and 17", or save shop space and sell the 14"? Never a dull moment, as always some dilemma in the Klutz shop. :-0)



> What exactly is there to lube in the front end of any new light duty vehicle these days?
> - bigblockyeti


There are still a couple. My '12 GMC has 2 in front tie rod ends, and one on drive shaft in rear. Whole lot less that the previous GM body style that had 10 on front end alone.

God bless female mechanics! Even an ugly female mechanic is sexy in my book. Any/all female mechanics of any skill level can lube my chassis anytime they want. Which is never thanks to SWMBO rules. 
Sorry, couldn't resist sharing the image in my head.

Cheers!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL, 72°. 99% RH & a breeze @ 2 MPH. I won't be long and the dreaded summer will be here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice bright sunny day this morning. Is 30° now but headed for upper 50's later with a breeze. Will be able to watch the grass grow after fertilizer and the rain this past week.

I have no problem with ladies doing most jobs. Seem to be more into quality than a lot of guys that are just there for the money. Living around ranch girls most of my life have learned to respect their abilities. Most women firefighters are the same way. All I have worked with were a valuable part of the team.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny morning so far but may turn grey later this afternoon. Mark I did the cheap fertilizer a couple of weeks back and with all the rain we've had the lawn is really sprouting. It could be another week before I get to start mowing.

Today I finally will get a little shop time. I'm thinking I'm going to be a bit lost trying to figure out which project to work on. Think I'll do the name signs for the boys. Just about any project I build for the grandsons is enjoyable as they all should be.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another crisp morning, as it was 38 with plenty of clabber looming in the air. The humidity is


Code:


 42%, and the inds are

 6 mph. There is a 70% chance of rain starting around noon, and going all the way up to 100% the redst of the day, night, and tomorrow. Looks like a ton of rain is on the way……!! The high will be 54 by noon, then start falling. The low in the morning will get to around 40……! So we still have a little winter trying to hang on for a couple of days.
Got out this morning to do a couple of chores around the house. Had to air up a tire on my utility trailer. I had ordered some new casters from Amazon for my old computer chair that I sit in in the shop to take breaks and have my cigs and coffee…...and rest my back. Took the old broken ones off, and put the new ones on. Works like a new chair. If the casters on your chair go bad, don't toss the chair….just buy new casters for it. Checked for oil leaks under the truck…..None..! That little girl done good. And charged up some of my drill batteries while in the shop. Time all that was done, my back was killing me..

Oh, and cleaned some tar spots off the truck around the wheel wells and on the body….Now I'm really hurting….!! That's enough. Time to quit…!!

Mike… I sure hope you can get something done about your knee. When it hurts that bad (and I know it does), standing for too long is a killer…...and sitting ain't much better…..I hope the knee brace is helping some….!! Just take it easy my friend, and don't over-do things. It'll be there when you can get to it w/o hurting….!!

I'm not quite ready for them kind of chores yet. Too much bending and stooping…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Could get a little rain on Tuesday but probably won't.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

60 sunny degrees outside. Be nice if it stayed this way year round…

Expensive Honey-do item coming up…going from a small pad of a front porch..









Wrong step, no railings nor handrail for the step….drew up a plan…









Wrap a new deck around the side and the front…new steps that old farts can easily get up and down on, and railings…joins the front of the house..









Right about at the angled corner…









Took The Plan to Lowes….they will deliver all the materials needed Monday after Easter….New wood decking boards will also cover the concrete slab….new steps will cover a bad spot in the sidewalk…









As I intend to cover up the sidewalk i won't be using…all together, just under 900 bucks…anyone want to join in on the build party in about a week?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a wonderful retirement party for my good friend. He's retiring after 32 years at the FD. I've known him all 32 years and worked with him for almost 27. All but one of our members was in attendance. His step mom passed away a few days ago and couldn't be there. On the way home I saw brake lights in a creek and told cindy to drive over there. There was an suv in the creek with very bad damage. I to,d her to call 911 while I used my phone as a flashlight and walked across the creek in my patent leathers. Nobody was home. Apparently the driver had exited the vehicle and walked away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course his gift from the FD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's April 14th and it's snowing.


----------



## Bonka

Good morning. It's April 14th and it's +83° Rubbing it in.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a quite a gathering Bill. Looks like your flag case was a winner.

Nothing but grey skies here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It ain't snowing here in the mountains, but it's dang cold and rainy….It was 38 at my late coffee time, as I decided to sleep in this morning. I had one of sleepless nights like you guys have talked about…..more like dozing on & off. Finally fell asleep about 4:00 a.m. or so. I took some meds for my back, and I guess that's what did it. It was raining when I rose, and had rained all day yesterday and all night. It hasn't warmed up much, either. It's 40 now and the humidity is at 86%, and the winds at 12 mph. Makes it feel like it's 35 out the door. The high is supposed to get to 58.

Bill….. That looks like a nice retirement party for your friend and fellow firefighter….You and Cindy are a nice looking couple. I have to say that she's prettier than you though…..) You clean up pretty good……!! Glad you didn't find someone hurt or killed in the SUV. That would have been a bad ending to a good night for ya'll. And the project gift you made for the gentleman looks great…I'd bet he was mighty proud of it, especially since you made it. Beautiful work, my friend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. As Rick said, you make a fine looking couple. Outstanding flag case.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 45° day here. Has been raining all morning so far. The next few days will be about the same they say. Might get to 55° later.


----------



## Firewood

I have no words…..

Bill - looks like a nice retirement party. You done good.

Laid low today, just resting my knee. Yesterday, I sent the test board through the planer on the new sled

Here's the results










I put me straight edge on it and it appears dead flat. So far, I'm very happy with it.

Stay safe, warm and let's hope the snow melts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, snow sucks, I feel for you. What's the red dot off in the distance in your picture, it kinda looks like a mushroom cloud from a fuel explosion miles away?


----------



## Firewood

LOL. I was like, wait, what?? Then I looked closer at the pic. There are some orange road construction signs on the road at the top of the hill. The mushroom cloud is a water tower across the road. If it was a mushroom cloud, the snow would actually be radioactive fallout. So in that case, I'll take the snow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No, I can clearly identify the water tower, it's the orange road sign, it looks like a fireball mushroom cloud like that of an exploded giant propane tank or the like way, way off in the distance.
Yeah, radioactive fall out is one of few things I'd like to have less than snow!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It snowed last night here in Mid-Michigan and my truck was covered at wake up time. Now the snow is gone, Yay! It's still a little chilly out at 37° but will warm up nicely to 51° Yesterday it was downright nasty. It couldn't make up it's mind whether to snow, rain, sleet or freezing rain.

Well my first attempt at being a part of a craft show was at best, fair. Saturday we had a few people walking around and I did sell some things. But Sunday was a complete wash, no walk in customers at all. Bad weather and turn out. I wasn't upset though. I made some good friends while I was there and some good contacts for future business. I ran into a guy that gave me some pointers and he showed me his router engraver projects. I was pretty impressed. More to follow up with you guys with questions.

*WI Mike*, I saw the same thing in your picture and I questioned it too. It's funny cause it looks like a mini fire ball in the distance. lol

Well I need to go and put some things away from the show. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

There's a bit of sunshine outside this morning. It might get to 50 today. I'm trying to get motivated to go do something. Maybe I need another cup of coffee. Yeah, that what the problem, caffeine deficiency!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a bright sunny day here. 47° and headed to the upper 50's later. Probably should mow the lawn if it dries out enough after the rain yesterday.

Am refinishing an old chest of drawers. One I built in '71 in HS shop class. Still fairly solid but my work back then was not high quality. Used mostly hand tools and a crooked square I think. Should give it another 45 yrs of life when done.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 28 out the door this morning. I went out there and hooked up my trailer. You would have thought it was 0 based on how cold I was. How quickly I become acclimated to warmer weather.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all it's 45° heading toward ~60 today. Yesterday got into the low 50's. This is how it looked 24 hours after I took the snowy one










Thankfully, the snow was short lived.

Mark - I made Deb a cedar chest when I was in highschool that also needs refinishing. I told her I'd make her a new one and she wouldn't hear any of it.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a rainy Tuesday morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 42° and heading to 56°. The weatherman is telling us it's gonna be a rainy week.

OK guys, here's the question. Like I mentioned earlier, I ran into a guy at the craft show that has a CNCEST 3040, (I guess you would call it a router). He told me it cost him around $500 + many other things and the final tally would be around $1,500.00. He swears by it! However, he did a small sample for me. Both are done by an cnc router on oak. He used a black paint to darken the routered part and you can see the bleed over. He said a laser won't do that.


















Now my question is, which is better, the "router" or a "laser"? I've not used a "laser" and not seen a "laser" before so I can't compare the two. I need your help on this guys. My wife has given me the go-ahead to pull the trigger on either. I just want the right one for the job. Thanks guys.

Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, that looks much nicer, now knowing that orange spot is a road sign, it's quite visible.
This was a picture of my wife's car roof this morning, though the frost was light, the pears, peaches and apples have all just started to grow on the trees in the back yard and I'm really hoping I don't suffer any losses as a result.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego, with a chance of showers this afternoon. I won't hold my breath.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be partly to mostly cloudy today headed to the mid 50's.

I finished burning the background of some name signs I made for the grandsons. What a PITA. I didn't think I'd ever get done. Later today I'll put some finish on them.

I'm headed to the doctor in a little while. I need to see if he can give me something to help me control my blood sugar better. I just look at a slice of bread and it goes up 20 points. Dropping another 50 to 75lbs will help, but that's another tough job!!! Looks like I've got my work cut out for me this summer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

44° and cloudy this morning. Good chance of rain and may get to the upper 50's later.

Don if you are just wanting to put designs and logo's on I would say laser. If you was doing a lot of big signs etc. Then maybe a cnc. Here is what a laser looks like on leather. The lines are brown when done. Shows up well on almost all wood types. Even walnut works fairly well as that is what most of the bootjacks I make are. I have less than $300. in my laser and it runs nearly evryday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 62 at coffee time (not early again) with plenty of sun, and no rain, but maybe in a few days. The humidity is at 53%, and the winds are at 10 mph. The high will reach 76…..Nice.!! Not much else going on around here….!

One of my fishing buds had back surgery yesterday by the same doctor that done mine. This was his 8th back surgery. Sure hope he does better than I'm doing. I just can't seem to get over the hump, and it's been over 3 months. My back hurts now as much as it did before surgery. I'm pretty much a pessimist….never an optimist.!!! I may go up and see him if he feels like having visitors later…for jut a few minutes. I don't like visitors when I'm there.

Mike…..The planer sled looks like it should do the job….That oak is slick as a ribbon…Nice job building it….How long did you make it…..8 feet.?

Don…..With a CNC router or laser, it sounds like you'll be going into production work, or just making stuff for your own use..? That puppy's going to set you back a few piasters….. Those machines are fascinating to me…But they take all of the fun out of "making it yourself by hand"...!! Just my Nickols's worth…..!! I like "Handmade by.."

BurlyBob….Sure hope you can get something done about your blood sugar getting stable…I don't know anything about stuff like that, as I've never had to deal with it….Is that because you're a diabetic…? Just curious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I second the laser. I've got a similar laser to Mark, if not the same. The laser basically puts a design on the wood, but does not do relief.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey guys,

How much do those lasers run, cost wise..? Are they hard to use, or set up.? Those designs do look nice…I like it.


----------



## Festus56

Rick, you can get a laser similar to mine and Bill's for under $300. There is some time to assemble it and a learning curve to get the software up and burning right. Mine is almost 3 yrs. old and after the set up has run trouble free. The new software is easier to run from what I understand. The main reason I got mine was just to put my brand or logo on projects. Still rather do all the building projects one at a time by hand.

Bill have you tried burning several times to get it deeper? I found that it is possible to burn deep enough to fill with a contrasting filler.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good qu3stion Mark. I have not done that. I should sometime.


----------



## Festus56

If you burn really slow it scorches the edges but if you go normal several times it goes deeper without losing the fine details.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside, bit of a breeze…headed for 70 degrees…..picked up a new sparkplug for the mower. may be a while, until the grass grows enough to actually mow it….if only to please the "Yard-Nazi" next door….

Picked a new pair of glasses up, today…..getting used to Bi-focals, now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've wondered how your Burns looks so dark and crisp. Now I know.


----------



## Festus56

> I've wondered how your Burns looks so dark and crisp. Now I know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Zeroing the focus on the laser each different thickness of material is real important also.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to mid 60's today and was sunny most of the day. No jacket required. Took a short walk to enjoy a little bit of the nice weather.

Started sorting out the ash lumber for the workbench. I hope I have enough for it. There's Abit more waste then I expected. I know there's enough for the top at least. Maybe the legs will have to be something else.

Rick - the sled is about 5 ft long. The ones I have seen we're closer to 4 ft.

Bandit - I always had the transition lenses when I got bifocals. Makes it easier. Since I had cataract surgery I hardly need readers anymore. The distance I struggle with the most is the one where you're standing in the isle at the hardware store and scanning the shelves. I haven't tried shooting since the surgery - I'm kind of interested to see how that goes.

Bill - which laser unit do you have? I've thought about getting a small one but haven't justified it yet.

Well, stay safe everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I th8nk it's this one, but I think cindy bought it on eBay.
https://usa-m.banggood.com/2500mW-A3-30x40cm-Desktop-DIY-Violet-Laser-Engraver-Picture-CNC-Printer-Assembling-Kits-p-1003863.html?gmcCountry=US&currency=USD&cur_warehouse=CN&createTmp=1&ID=511943&utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=cpc_bgcs&utm_content=zouzou&utm_campaign=pla-usg-tools-laser-tb&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlNuI_o7W4QIVDP5kCh1QQwAkEAkYCyABEgJKhPD_BwE


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Temp is pretty reasonable this morning at 42° here in Mid-Michigan. We got lots of rain yesterday and again last night and they are predicting more rain later today, tomorrow and Friday. That should make the grass grow. At least it's rain and NOT snow. The high for today is expected to reach 58°.

Thanks Festus and FF Bill, that's just what I was looking for. I was kinda leaning towards the laser cnc, but wasn't for sure. I knew you guys would know. Ok, so how much space does this thing take up? And, does the program come with the contraption?

*Rick*, While I'm not in the production mode, I do what to leave my "mark" on things I make, like Festus. I've been toying with the idea for a while but wasn't sure which direction to go. I have two items on my shop bucket list. One will help the other. I need a new planer. I have an order coming up for 25 items which require a logo on them. That order will get me my new planer, hopefully.

*Burly Bob*, I have the same diabetic problem. I'm a Type II diabetic. I take 1,500 mg of Metforman as well as 10 mg of Glipizide per day. It keeps my Blood sugar in check but, I need to loose weight too. My wife helps my diet by making everything sugar free. If I stay away from snacking at night, my BS is decent. It usually runs around an avg. of 140 in the morning and by lunch time, it's 110. My last A1C was 7.0, It was as high as 8.7. So, in short, It's not just the medication and weight but what you eat as well that will help keep it in check.

Well, I've got a few things to do so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I'd say about 24"x24", but then you have to have room to set a laptop next to it. The benbox software that mark uses is free. The T2 laser program that I use I think cost $40. There is a free trial of it to make sure it works for you. Both have to be downloaded.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A cool morning here early at 40°. Heading for the upper 50's later with t-storms possible.

Don here is what my set-up looks like.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW shaping up, high, light overcast, sprinkles, high 40s to mid 50s, 1 3/4 in the gauge for the last few days I have been AWOL, maybe that will keep the brush fires down for a couple weeks. None in the news since late March.

We had the spring single shot match last weekend. I have been busy casting bullets, lubing and getting ready. I made a king target for the 100 yard bench shooting, .22 LR. I was concentrating an getting the letters placed properly on the radius so everything looked good. I picked a couple them up in the wrong order. The date on it is 2109 ;-) It was all sealed with poly when I noticed. I had to win it to salvage the embarrassment of my 90 year error hanging in someone's trophy room. Closest shot to the center wins the target.

Looks like those lasers would be the real deal for making king targets. That set up looks good Mark. Looks like they are quite reasonably priced too.

BBor, Don, et al, I think we are all in the sugar disaster. I have read and been told by credible courses some years ago out sugar disaster, obesity crisis and type II diabetes epidemic are all related to the food industry going to corn syrup for sweetener in the 80s. Our bodies don't process it the same as they do real sugar.

I started ripping out on the bathroom yesterday. Guess I'll celebrate the end of procrastination and do a little more demo today. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

&0s today, nice breeze out of the south..partly cloudy….would be very nice IF this weather would stick around for about a week…so I can get the front porch rebuilt….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. It's 10:39 and the warmest it's been all day at 61°. The humidity is 72% and winds are 7 MPH. It's still cloudy after some showers moved through.

I had my MRI this morning. Now I just have to wait and see what they say. Stay tuned.

I cut up some ash for my bench top this afternoon. I'm going for 3" finished thickness.

Mark, that looks like a nice little setup. I'll have to ponder that for a while.

Take care everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a warm and overcast morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 63° and the forecast high for today is 64°. The rain is moving in slowly and supposed to pour on us for the next couple of days.

Thanks guys, *Mark & FF Bill* for the input. Now all I have to do is pull the trigger and find a place to put it. I'm pretty sure I'll get one. I'm getting excited just thinking of it but at the same time, I'm apprehensive too. I'm hoping I can run the darn thing. I didn't grow up with computers so it's not gonna be fun at first.

*WW Bob*, you could be right on the sugar "disaster". I also heard it was caused by using drugs with Statins too. Either way, I have to look twice at a snickers bar and then toss it away. My wife bought some M & M's the other day and I got into them last night. As you may guess, my BS was high this morning. I hate myself when I do that.

Well, the rain is finally falling and my joints are hurting now too. It's time to head out and see what I can screw up today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a bright sun shiny morning and suppose to hit 73 today. Time for some yard work.

Don and WWBOB, I got some Metaforman and started last night. We'll have to see how it pans out. I'm sticking to my extremely low carb way of life.

Very little woodworking today, to many other things to get done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cool 48 or so at coffee time. Some light rain falling now. Me and the spouse went out to eat over in the next little town last night, then went to Wally World to buy a bill of groceries. And about midnight it started thundering and lightening, and pouring down rain. It must have rained all night, cause it was still lightly coming down. It's supposed to rain all day long here in the mountains and quit around 6:00 p.m. today (?). It's 60 now w/ 90% humidity, and the winds are at 4 mph. The weather channel says we have gotten .7" of rain so far, and more coming. It's very clabbered over and the temps is beginning to fall into the high to low 50's. So about dark it will be 56…..!!
Last night at Wally World I thought I would try and walk around pushing a cart while the spouse picked up groceries….I made about 3 isles, and had to go get an "electrified go-runner" like us handy crappers use. My back was hurting so bad I had to let the spouse unload and put up the groceries…Crap…!! I had to take drugs so I could sleep. I'm getting tired of this real quick.

Mike…..Sure hope you get some good news from the MRI. Hopefully it won't be bad news…..!! One never knows what them things show. And a 3" thick top will be nice to work on….My bench is 3" thick also. Some day I may re-do the top.

Don, BurlyBob, and Bob (WW)……Luckily I've never had to deal with diabetes of any kind. I've always had low blood pressure around 115-118, and 68-72. We have a b.p. monitor, and my spouse checks ours often. Neither one of us have high blood pressure……. knock on wood….!! Blood sugar is good from our last check-up (2 months ago)...I just have everything else wrong like bone trouble….My bones are aching now from the rain and weather….

Edit: With the little dab of rain we got a few days ago, and the rain last night and this morning, I dumped out 2.50" of water in the rain gauge. As usual, the weather people missed it again….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello fellas. Had all day training in Columbia MO for the fema task force. Chainsaw training.
It was 64 in St. Louis when I headed west at 0630. Two hours later when I reached Columbia it was 49. It was a chilly day, but we avoided any rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, if you use benbox, Mark can help ya. If you use T2 I can help ya. There's quite a few fellas on the Stumoy thread who have bought lasers too. Mark really started something.


----------



## Festus56

> Don, if you use benbox, Mark can help ya. If you use T2 I can help ya. There's quite a few fellas on the Stumoy thread who have bought lasers too. Mark really started something.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I still think the company should pay me commission!!

Was a nice 72° day here with a breeze. Going to be 80° tomorrow then cool off a bit for a few days.


----------



## MSquared

Moon's near full, tides up, winds are pushing the scattered light clouds North off the ocean. Can smell the salt air. Might be a raucous weather day tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly this morning compared to yesterday. The temp is 39° and the expected high is 42°. It's rained all night long and is still raining. They are saying it will stop shortly but, will start up again tonight. My wife is doing a lot of complaining about the rain messing with her joints.

*FF Bill, Mark*, I know I'm asking a lot but, which program is better and "simple"? I like cheap and free and both seem to fit in those categories. I'm gonna check out that thread.

*Marty*, So smelling the salt air means its gonna be a "raucous" weather day?

*Burly Bob*, Good luck with your Metaforman and watch your diet too.

*Rick*, sure sorry about your back pain. I thought after that last surgery you'd be jumping all over the place by now.

I got to work in the shop for a few hours yesterday before the wife dragged me out for the rest of the day. We had to take the MIL to the hearing doctor. Her hearing aids weren't working and we found out it was ear wax plugging up the works. We told her were were gonna have to take her to an ear doctor to have here ears cleaned and she threw a fit.

Well, I'm going to get outta here for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 39°, breezy and partly sunny. It will only be in the upper 40's today. The weekend promises to be warmer.

I have most of the workbench top ready for glue up. Might get it done today, but the knee isn't cooperating with me. Didn't get much rest last night. Speaking of knee, got a call from the doctor yesterday. Here's what he said about right knee MRI:

1. Re-tear of 30 year old repaired meniscus
2. Another tear of [email protected] back of knee
3. Ruptured Baker's cyst
4. Strained ACL

Thanks to a cancellation, I see the orthopedic doctor on Monday. It sounds like it will be a fun summer

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don,I can't saw about benbox because I never got it to work. T2 is not too bad, but still not real intuitive. Most of the functions you do not have to mess with. Just have to learn a few things and away you go.


----------



## Bonka

NE FL is under a tornado watch until 1600 hrs. At present +81°, RH 82%, wind @ 9 MPH.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Surprise, another rainy day. I'm fed up with rain.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Surprise, another rainy day. I'm fed up with rain.
> - firefighterontheside


Visit sunny Phoenix! 
Another day with blue skies, light breeze, 65F at sunrise, 70F now, 33% RH. 
Mother nature is going to smack our desert rat faces today with 99F high, and back to normal 15% RH. 
Considering yesterday's high was 96F, sort of know what's coming. 
Total PIA to already have temps @ ~100F before Easter, as the 1st time is typically 1st week of May.

Had a busy week, SWMBO is out town taking care of her dad during hip replacement surgery, hence zero shop time with extra kid/house duties. Making materials worse - with higher temps creeping in, shop time needs to move to only mornings as sweating inside a garage with 90F temp and all the bugs at night is death defying.

*Mike* - Knee problems stink. Best Luck. BTDTGTTS?
Shredded a knee while down hill skiing 20 years ago. Even after ACL replacement and several years waiting for meniscus to heal, right knee was never same. Left knee only needed some trimming work and is not much better after the quack surgeries. Today thanks to too much fun skiing, playing volleyball and racket ball in my younger days; my knees and ankles sound just like a giant bowl of Rice Krispies every time I kneel down, or stand from sitting. The noise is worse than finger nails on chalk board. Orthopedic Dr took X-rays last year when knee was getting painful and says 'Wow you played hard when younger. Most folks don't have this issue till another 15-20 years older? Welcome to Arthritis age; might as well plan on coming back every 6 months for more injections.'
Now you know one reason I keep ending posts with:

Stay happy, healthy, and covered in saw dust!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'll live with the rain. I hate heat even more than rain.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another typical gray day in WW, high overcast, sprinkles, damp, a trace in the gauge, low 50s to low 60s.

The tree guys were here yesterday. They "cabled" a small tree to the big fir next to it. "Cable" is a fancy woven nylon rope. The smaller leaning tree will eventually get forced out by the bigger tree and wind. When that happens the root will rot away and start root rot in the big fir. That is a common ailment of fir. It is at least 100' tall and maybe 40 feet from the house. Taking it down will eventually cause root rot as the little one's dead roots rot away. If I had known anything about arborism (probably a new word) I would have taken the little one out 40 years ago.

Don, There are definitely drugs that trigger diabetes. A nurse I know told my all the drugs they use for mental issues do it. One of the drugs they tried for migraine prevention was Seroquel. "According to the New York Times, an estimated $1.9 billion will be spent defending and settling cases related to Seroquel's link to diabetes.Apr 10, 2019" About 3 months after they started it on me, I got a letter from the doctor saying it messes up one's metabolism. Doing Topamax research I discovered the ongoing lawsuits about the same time.

The next time I had a checkup, they tried to give me diabetes. They were not successful. They finally decided I was no longer normal, which for me was slightly hypoglycemic. Now, a decade later, the triggering event is starting to kick in for real ;-(

Mike, Sounds like you have real knee troubles. Sorry to hear that. You might ask them about an unloader knee brace. Occasionally, doctors and nurses ask me about mine. Surprisingly, they have never heard of them. Mine are from a company called Synergy. They work so well, they have stabilized my knee to the point, I don't have to wear them around the house all day like I did the older custom made braces.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At my late coffee time, it was 44, seriously clabbered over, and the humidity is at 62%. The winds are a little brisk at 12 mph, and a little gusty. The predicted high for today is 61…..!! Could possibly make it….No rain now, but it's coming next week from Monday-Saturday. And looks like more thunderstorms mixed in, too.

Don…..Yep….I thought I might be a little farther along in the healing but this surgery is different than just having ruptured disks repaired. When you have a fusion done w/ a plate and screws, it's a little more extensive…..especially having 3 disks fused and nerves burnt. More to heal, and longer to heal….!!

Mike….It sounds like you're in for a real treat; possible knee surgery, or a replacement done. Sure hope that's not the case…Neither one is fun times…. But things like this happens to us old farts….Old age shows no mercy…!!Usually when one knee goes, the other one follows; thus both knee replacements for me….Sad, but true….!!

Capt. Klutz…..You might have to think about putting in some a.c. with those heat conditions. You could think about putting in a wall-mounted mini-split and keep the door closed….They run around $3,000 installed……. I have one in my sunroom and it really does the job of keeping things cool…..!! Just food for thought. I couldn't be in my shop w/o heat and air….That stuff's too hard on a fat guy…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 55° early now up to 70° and header for the low 80's later. Will be in the 50's and 60's the next few days.

Don, Benbox was a pain to load but after that it works great for me. It can do almost everything except grayscale photos. I did a bit of experimenting yesterday and did a couple test pictures. Almost worked. Need to play with the program more.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Sorry about your knee. I know what that feels like. You have my sympathy.



> Surprise, another rainy day. I'm fed up with rain.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill. I wish I could say that. Came close awhile back, but no cigar.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

AF-Ha! No, smelling the salt air doesn't predict raucous weather. Was referring to the full moon as it relates to high tides and the steady wind pushing the clouds fast off the ocean last night. Sure enough, winds gusting to 40 mph today and heavy rains, flooding on the menu for tonight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained like crazy in SC upstate today, three big veins running south to north and headed NE, the first was the worse turning the back yard into a mini river I could darn near water ski in and the wind tore one of the screens on the porch. The second vein was almost as bad but not quite with a lot of wind just like the first. The third showed up at supper time and was bad but brief followed by sun making for a full rainbow with a second halo above it.


----------



## Firewood

Today was cool and breezy, with mostly sunny skies. This weekend looks like a keeper with temps in the 70's on Easter. No big family gatherings - just going out for Easter brunch with Deb's sister and brother-in-law.

No shop time today, but did stop at Menards for some glue. Then went to church followed by a fish fry.

BBYetti - Rainbows always look nice, but sometime the price of admission can be pretty high. Stay dry my friend.

Thanks for all the well wishes on my knee. Compared to many here, I have no room to complain and will still count my blessings, for I have many.

For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten Son…


----------



## MSquared

Mike- I feel your pain, literally. Had half of my un-repairable left meniscus removed about ten years ago. I busted it big time! An occupational hazard in my case. They said it would heal fine. it did. they also said my right knee would start acting up as I compensated for the other and start to become arthritic. It did. I keep ahead of it by moving as much as possible. Acupuncture and medical massage therapy works very well. I recommend it. 'If' knee replacement is necessary, it worked wonders for my brother, a printer for 20+years, a big guy on his feet all those days and heavy lifting. Most of the problems stemming from HS football injuries. He had both knees replaced in succession. His recovery wasn't very long and not nearly as painful as he feared. All good. Plus! You get your loved ones to cater to you for a bit!


----------



## bandit571

40s today, breezy NE wind…lots of rain moved through…may be a good day to stay in the Dungeon Shop….might get that TV Remote Tote done, today….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool cloudy morning here. Is 55° now and should get to the mid 60's later. Have a pretty good chance of rain and judging by the clouds am sure it will get here.

Here is hoping you folks with the knee and back problems get healed up. Shop time is better when all body parts are working right.

Have company this weekend. My oldest son and wife came to visit. Not much shop time but we will be visiting my favorite hardwood and tool store.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike best of luck with your knee. I had both of my replaced on the same day. Something I don't recommend. Burned up all my sick leave and vacation recuperating and physical therapy. At least I made it back to work and was able to make it to my retirement.

It's a little grey and sprinkly today. I'm replacing railroad ties in the wife's flower bed. These new ties seem to be a crap load heavier than the ones I put in 325 years ago. Wonder why that is? My neighbor told me it's cuz I'm getting old and I know that's got to be wrong. I'm still one tough dude….maybe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

My uncle had both knees done on the same day as he didn't want to be incapacitated for too long. He loves waterskiing and couldn't be away from it for as long as it would take to heal from two separate surgeries. It was apparently very painful be he refused meds as he wanted to be able to better feel how everything was doing from day to day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Knee replacements are good for 2 reasons: (1)….To keep you from hurting when walking, standing, sitting, or any movement where you are rubbing bone on bone… (2)...To try and keep other parts of your body from wearing out, such as hips, ankles, and back. I had both of mine replaced in 2008 &2009….There's nothing like the original parts. I've hated every minute of having mine done. You'll never walk the same again. My hip finally wore out, and had to have it replaced in 2011. Now the other one is going bad….You just can't win sometimes. Each knee cost around $38,000 to have done at the time. Prolly more these days. The hip ain't much cheaper.!!! It also affected my back trouble, and finally lead to my 3rd back surgery. It's hell to get old AND stove up….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix cooled off little from yesterday's 99F high, it's ONLY 93F this afternoon. Measuring 10% RH and 94F in shop right now. Ok shop weather, if you like standing in front of fan with water hose stuck to your mouth all time. 

Spent some time scrapping rust off cast iron top today. 
Working on an abandoned Unisaw from 1974 that followed me home a while back. Not in bad shape, just need to put lipstick on it, so it sells better. Prefer to be working some wood, but recent Grizzly 17" band saw purchase left me broke and need to generate some cash to buy re-saw blades. Forced early retirement due poor health sucks. Don't do it.

Stay happy, healthy, and don't let weather ruin your day!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 48° after highs in the upper 60's. Very blue skies made it a great day to be outside. Unfortunately, I spent most of it indoors helping my B-I-L with a cabinet install and a few other odds and ends projects.

The knee wasn't too bad today after I dragged my carcass out of bed. I'm not expecting any talks about replacement just yet, but we'll see on Monday.

I was fortunate to retire at 60, but not due to poor health. On the contrary, I made the decision to retire early to hopefully AVOID health issues of stress, etc. It's been 4 years and so far, I have no regrets.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

GOOD for you Mike, pulling the plug at 60. I managed to do so at 58. I spent 23 years as a cop and 11 as a prison guard. Guess what I miss about all those years…ZERO. I'm finally living the enjoyable life I truly wanted and all my friends here at Lumber jocks should as well. We deserve it we've earned and we should live it!!!

Now if the commie democrat bastards don't ruin it life will be just fine! All I want it to be left alone, enjoy every sunrise and every sunset, my grand sons, and the life God has blessed me with. May it be so for all of you as well.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Now if the commie democrat bastards don t ruin it life will be just fine! All I want it to be left alone, enjoy every sunrise and every sunset, my grand sons, and the life God has blessed me with. May it be so for all of you as well.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Hallelujah Brother, hallelujah.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Easter everyone. It's 50° on it's way to mid 70's and will be partly sunny today.

Christ is Risen. Hallelujah! May everyone have a happy and glorious Easter.


----------



## Bonka

+72°, rh 42% & a breeze @ 2 MPH.
On another note. Those 5 gal, gas cans with the Pulitzer Prize designed nozzles are a PIA and unsafe. I have one that cannot be modfied and still work. Can one find a reguler type that doesn't take three hands to use? Just the nozzle not the whole can.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter to All,

Is a cool 44° and rainy day here. Might get up to 50° later they say.

I hate those gas can spouts too Jerry. Still have several of the old ones that I am taking good care of so they last.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Todays weather: Currently it's 65*, sunny, no clabber, and the humidity is at 51%. The winds are calm at 5 mph. The low was 58 earlier, but warming up quickly today….The high will be 81 (hot), and the low in the morning will be 61…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Jerry - I absolutely HATED those gas cans. I bought a 1 gal for my chainsaw and it leaked all over every time I used it. I never understood why I couldn't just buy a simple gas can. Another stupid law to protect us from ourselves I guess. GRRrrr….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful Easter shaping up in WW. Partly sunny, 44 to 60. I thought you all went on strike. Notifications went off for this thread for some reason?

It is impossible to use a 21st century gas can without spilling gas! No sure why they call the safer than the old style that didn't spill?

Jerry, Google up gas can spouts and vents. There are replacements out there. I saw one one site that they are illegal to sell in some states, so they advised the customers to buy their water can spouts and vents ;-)

It never ends; we have a leak in the 5er's water system ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today

Happy Easter, everyone.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

Thank you Topa. I just took off my parka it finally hit +80°.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is currently 85F & 15%RH, heading for 88F. 
Finally 'cooling' off from high 90's to back near normal for late April.

If interested, posted the results of yesterdays rust scraping exercise in Restoration Before/After thread.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/5205996

God bless you and your family!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and brite this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 50° and heading to 72°. The only rain in the forecast is for tonight and then sunshine the rest of the week. It's time to get the mower running.

*Captain*, nice restoration job on the uni-saw. You've done an amazing job.

*Jerry*, I agree about the gas cans. I bought a new one and a week after I bought it, the spout broke. I've picked up a couple at estate sales and now I'm back in business. The new style is crap.

You guys were talking about retirement, I've been retired since I was 53, 13 years now. That's how the wife and I traveled the country for 4 years. We sold everything and packed up the 5th wheel and just left.

I've been busy as we all have been. Now that the weather is finally beginning to break, the work load is increasing around the home front. So much to do around here. Speaking of that, it's time to hit the shop and get some things done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and clear outside, this morning….shop area has been moved…









From this concrete stoop….to a all treated lumber front porch ( with new steps, too)









Decking will also cover the top of the concrete existing porch…there will be a better set of steps, too..









At least that is the "Plan" for this week….between the raindrops…Waiting on the materials to be delivered, this morning…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny day headed to70, Hot Diggity Dog!

Today's the day. I'm pulling the boat out of the garage. Lots of stuff to move around. This should take me most of the morning. Hope to get to the dealer for a little work and start drowning worms in the near future.

Friday I pulled the plug and order 100bf of Black Walnut. Wonder how much that's going to cost me. I don't have any real projects lined out for yet.

I hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber and hardware and post blocks have arrived…have to dig through the pile, to get to the first boards I need…
So…after Lunch…time to get busy…busy…..busy…supposed to be in the 70s today….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is bright sunny 76F & 23% RH at ~9am, heading for typical April 86F and 15%RH.

Another restoration update:
Why would anyone paint these beautiful chrome plated hand wheels:








.
With this nasty yellow paint?








.
Yes, the nasty industrial yellow is gone thanks to a soak in acetone, and wire brush clean up.
This Unisaw was owned by local government shop, has/had a property tag on it. They painted it an ugly flat olive green with yellow trim on handles and edges of top. The more I stare it, more I hate the Grizzly-esque green on it. Bearings are new and saw purrs like a kitten; but I may tear this down and paint it anyway, just on principle that no American made tool is allowed to be this ugly?

Also buffed the cast iron top some more, using 100/150 grit to make it look 'purdy'. Still some subtle staining, decided to stop as there a couple scratches and dings that will stand out if top is too shiny. After all, the saw is from 1974 and now 45 years old! Without some character flaws some one might mistake this for Asian made tool, and not real mans saw made in Pennsylvania.

Got this Unisaw cheap enough to bother messing with it, because it's ugly, top was rusted, and Biesemeyer fence head is missing. Have nice set of 84" industrial rails, just need new fence head. Delta wants $300 for one. Anyone have laying around they want to sell cheap? Haven't seen a saw fence on CL for since I bought this thing. 

Stay happy, healthy, and have fun in your shop today!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Todays weather: It was 65 for the low this a.m., and now it's 78 w/ plenty of sun, no rain yet, and the humidity is at 39%. Winds are a little breezy at 9 mph, and a little gusty ever so often. The high will get to 82.

Capt. Klutz…..Looks like the old Unisaw is shaping up. That's a lot of work and man hours restoring vintage machinery. When you get through with it, it's going to look great. Are you going to keep it, or sell it.?

BurlyBob….That Walnut is going to set you back a few piasters, but will be well worth it in the long run….Sometime when Bill comes down this way, I'm going to have him deliver me some lumber….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Not much exciting happening here today. Just playing in the shop again. Is 53° and cloudy today. Supposed to get to the 60's later but the sun better help out if that happens.

Walnut is about $11 a board ft. here. And it is not the best unless you get there when they get a new load to pick through.

Lot of work there Captain but it is looking good. Should increase the value a bunch when it is done.

Have fun in your big open air shop Bandit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It started out being another wunnerful day in WW, but then the sprinkles started. I call them sprinkles because it rarely rains here like it does in the midwest and east. Temp span is 42 to 61, cloudy tomorrow.

I didn't find the plumbing parts need for the 5er at the Blue Box. I'm sure that is where I found the stuff when I put the washer/ dryer in for the summer touring the east coast. A hunting I will go. I guess.

I retired when I was 65, well, actually 64. It took nearly a year for the corp I subcontracted to to pay their bills ;-( So I puttered around rather than screw up our taxes. Of course, my wife says I semi-retired when I was 41. I quit supporting employees and worked by myself most of the time. Occasionally I would hire one for a short time if the job paid well enough. The longest was about 6 months.

bandit, When you get experienced on deck building, I have one that is about 30×12 or 14 out back and about 30×6 on the side that needs a redo. It is over 30 years old. My BIL says the worst thing man ever invented is the wooden deck. I have to agree ;-) The original didn't last a decade. I noticed there were boards rotting some right after we bought the house. When I was taking the top off to replace, I noticed there was not a board more than 8 feet long. They used Hem-Fir studs and painted them. Not sure how they could have picked a worse way to do it ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Way too tired and sore today…









Got to the point where I could mark a level line….decided 5:30pm was close enough to quitting time…got up into the 70s today…no clouds, bit of a breeze…may try again tomorrow..IF I can move…even my grandson helper was complaining about working that hard…


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Bandit! And solid too.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The last two days got up to 75°. So nice. Some rain and a few rumbles of thunder moving through this evening.

I saw the orthopedic surgeon today. He said I will need some surgery to clean up the meniscus tears and that will also reduce the fluid buildup from the ruptured Baker's cyst. Hopefully will get it done in the next couple weeks.

Bandit - the deck is looking good. Our decks in the condo complex don't have steps (yeah, I know). Some people are adding them, but the quotes they got seem outrageous. $2k for 3 or 4 steps ? Are you kidding me? I know the composite material isn't cheap, but I know I can do it for way less than that!

I've been fighting a migraine all day, so will cut it off here. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick,I'm guessing you got warmer than your predicted high. It was 91 here this afternoon.
I cut grass for the first time of the season. Now I will have to keep doing that, though I'm determined that this will be Liam's year to start cutting some grass.
If you guys showed up here, walnut would be about $4/bf. Just sayin.


----------



## MSquared

Mike, That's a pretty good prognosis!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

I could have sworn that I had posted earlier, but I don't see it anywhere.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sun is burning off the high overcast ;-) about a quarter inch in the gauge, should not be anymore for a few days, 50m to 61 today, we got rid of the bottom end 10 degrees of overnight chill.

Sounds like you dodged the bullet! Do you know what your migraine triggers are? I spend at least a couple hour most days dodging them, but at least I know how to do it. Unfortunately, most suffers just suffer ;-

Bandit, that does look like a good start. My son told me about how muscles form when you are young. Now is the time for your grandson to build that strong body. Keep him tired out. It will be good for him. My son didn't sit around when he was young, but he work like I did on dad's farm. He wishes he would have done more.

BBob, I'll send a PM about some fishing gear I'll never use. Maybe you can use it?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Currently 75° and an expected high of 73°. Nice sunshine and a little breeze. Can almost hear the grass growing. Need to get a better mower. My old one is getting tired.


----------



## bandit571

Upper 60s today…kept clouding up like it wanted to rain…never did…

Paying the price again of working way too hard….knees want to go on strike…just got done putting all the toys away…on my second gatorade…have a few pictures to process…."Film @ 2300 hrs…"


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease…quitting time was at 1830 hrs…









had blocking to do, first..









Had a couple places that needed this done….tomorrow's tasks?









Finish laying the floor..then start on stair parts…watch that first step…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to mid 60's today with sunny skies following last night's storms. Nothing severe, just a bit noisy.

My knee is giving me fits today. Seems to be degrading more by the day. I hope not as I still have a few things to do before surgery next week.

Yesterday I stopped to look at some router bits a woman was selling. She said they were all new. Well, out of 50 bits, I picked up 1. It was a new Amana finger joint bit. Part of the mix was actually 3 identical no-name plug cutter sets. I already have a set, so passed on the rest. Oh well, it was worth a look.

Bandit - Don't over do it on the knees or we'll end up comparing battle scars.

Bob - no idea on the triggers. It could have been a little dehydration.

Stay safe everyone - and spend a couple extra minutes in the shop for me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit your making short work of that deck and stairs.

I got the word on that black walnut. It's right about where I was guessing. Sort of between ouch and crap o'dear!

Years ago I did a bit of OTR hauling and could drive all day. I did a 150 round trip to the boat shop and I'm beat.
It's going to be early to bed tonight.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Todays weather: Rain…!! It was 60 for the low this morning, and now it's up to 65, cloudy, and rain moving in around 11:00-12:00 noon. It will rain all day into the night. A 40-100% chance. Tomorrow looks like the same. The humidity is at 90%, and the wind is at 3 mph. Good time to get the weeds cut before the rain moves in (not by me)..

bandit…..Looks like the deck project is coming right along. It's gonna be nice when you're done with it. Are you going to put any kind of protective finish on it…?

Mike….Sure hate to hear about your knee giving you fits….I know the misery. Get 'er done and over with. How long will you be down after surgery..? I hate surgery….it throws your whole game off. Sure hope it's not too serious, and you won't be down too long for the count. Healing time is very important so take it easy….!! When do you have the surgery..? Chores in the shop will be there….they ain't going anywhere, and can wait for better days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning from SW desert!
It was 64F at sunrise, 66F 51%Rh right now. Heading for 93F & 23% RH, little higher than normal. 
Long range forecast is predicting our 1st triple digit (100F) day as this Friday, so warm up coming this week. 

No shop time today, SWMBO mutt's have a vet appointment this morning, plus errands.

Stay happy, healthy, and good luck on your projects today!


----------



## chrishallsrq

I love my winters in Sarasota… well I guess we don't actually have winter in paradise.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Got the decking completed..









Got the 2×12 dug out of the pile and onto sawhorses…









One heavy, wet SOB…made a few cuts…









According to the plan…4 steps….did not match the deck…cut the bottom step off, and adjusted the top for a tread..









Much better, when back and lowered the first 2 steps to match the top one….then start putting tools away…rain drops! of course, as soon as I went inside the house, the rain quit…walk back out, it starts in again..Grrrrrr.
April in Ohio…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 47 to 63 F, breeze gusting at 3 mph. No progress, a honeydew day plus other errands. I wonder how I ever had time to work back when I did?

I can't put the degrees symbol on anymore when I hit atl-0-1-7-6 it opens a new webpage when I hit the 1. Worked on another site, but then it started doing that there too. Probably Russian hackers!

Bandit, that deck is looking good. I really like what I am seeing. Want to come show me how it is done? ;-)

Mike, If you don't have them too often it can be hard to identify them. I was in daily mode for nearly a decade. They sent me to Dr. Sheena Aurora at Swedish saying if she can't fix it nobody can. She was a world famous migraine researcher. She threw in the towel ;-( When I finally got an anesthesiologist to put me on narcotics, that got the pain down to where I could tell when light or my neck was triggering plus a few other minor issues. With multiple daily triggers, it was no wonder none of the meds worked for more than a few hours. On the plus side, at least it wasn't one of the dread diseases that are fatal. None of my knee surgeries had me out of commission for more than a few weeks. Hopefully it will be an easy fix for you too.

Welcome aboard chrishallsrq.

CaptainKlutz, Look on the bright side, heat is better than humidity. When I was a kid we bucked hay in 100 + heat, but the humidity was probably single digit. Being raised there, we didn't know any better ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It was a cool, wet and dreary day here. Not a lot of rain. Tomorrow is supposed to be wetter. Bummer. I've got a bunch of cedar to mill for a guy.


----------



## bandit571

Put in a little overtime ( rain cleared out for a bit) and finally….









Boss is happy….and I have a couple "Cold Ones" sitting in the fridge..calling my name…

railing prep is next…..as soon as I find me Sawzall…..all posts need to be shortened down a bit,,,,


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit your just about done with that deck. Your going to be out there enjoying a cold one in no time.

You guys talking about your migraines makes me feel pretty good. Closest thing to a migraine I ever get is a beer hangover.

I'm once again tackling half finished projects. How in the heck does one get so many cluttering up a shop?

Bill I ordered that black walnut. My friend told me he ordered the best, premium select. It's hand sorted and less that 10% sapwood $11.50 a board foot. FAS was $7.75 a board foot. I had to have this to build a flag case much like the one you just posted for a very special man in my life. He is entitled to the very best and I can do no less for him. But that's a whole nuther story for when I post the flag case. Let's just hope my case looks as good as yours. I'm going to try, hard as it might be, to top yours! Projects like these bring out the best in all of us, don't they? They are some of the most rewarding things we do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining, it's pouring…....well, it's not pouring, but it is raining…...again.

Wow, wish I could sell walnut for 11.50/bf. I could retire on the walnut I've got sitting here. Most people that call me think they should be able to buy it for pennies on the dollar. I'm sure you can out do mine. The FD bought it from me and I had to make it affordable, so it's nice but i didn't spend a ton of time on it. I appreciate that outdoing mine is your goal. Maybe I'll copy yours for the next one.

Gotta mill cedar today. I'm not excited about doing it in the rain.


----------



## bandit571

Calling it a "Rain Day" today…..don't like electric tools and rain drops at the same time…spend too much time popping the breaker back in….May try to mark a level line all the way around, to the bottom of the top rails…and figure out a corner post…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm not sure I want to mill while it's raining either. No electric problem, but it's just annoying.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Like Bill said, it's pouring down rain….Well….not now…it's down to just steady drops now…It's 62 now with anywhere from 50-100% wet stuff…Plenty of "no sunshine" for today, and the humidity is at 97%. Wind is almost nothing at 2 mph….Looks like the rain will move out of here around 3:00 or so…..my nap time.!! The high is forecasted to be 69…..!! Nope, I wouldn't want to do carpententary work, or mill work in the rain, either. I don't even like to fish in the rain anymore…I had enough of that when fishing tournaments…I live too close to the lake to put up with rainy days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick, mom and dad are down there now. Sitting in the cabin all day today I imagine.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I think I can do a little lay out work….when the showers are gone…bored just sitting around…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…...Now it's pouring down rain…hard…! On days like this I'd rather be in my shop as out of it.

Bill…..Thanks for the heads up on your mom and dad….Looks like they picked another crappy week to be here…!!It's supposed to be pretty nice tomorrow, but the next 5- 6 days starting Saturday is rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Doesn't sprinkle outside, until I walk out there with tools in hand….level, square, and pencil…all hand tools, right?

square to mark out how far down to cut the posts for the top rail to sit on…some aren't too bad..









had one where the deck was a tad higher at ONE post then the rest…threw off the height stick…around front, where the pavers are under the 5' posts…









Needs a wee bit more than a "little off the top" trim….layout is done..means the rain will quit, again..


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. AccuWeather says it's 64° but my car says 71°. It feels closer to 71, so I'm sticking with that. It's sunny with a light breeze. Pretty much a perfect day. But it is supposed to rain toward evening. And get this - we might get a couple inches of snow on Saturday! Grrr…

Still no shop time :-(

Keep those snow shovels handy


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening from Phoenix!
Official high temp today was only 98F, but like Mike; the car displayed 103, and shop measured 101F, so I am calling it - triple digit temperatures have arrived.  Tomorrow forecasting 100F, and temperatures don't drop back to normal April 80's till next week. Going to be warm weekend.
Overnight low's are still in mid-60's, so morning work in shop is still pleasant enough; when family life doesn't interfere. 
Good reason to miss morning shop time tomorrow. SWMBO scored some fancy reclining reserve seats to opening of Avenger's Endgame movie @ 10am, so Friday date night is starting early! :-0)

Stay happy, healthy, and have fun in shop!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's wet and sunny out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Well, kinda sunny and definitely wet. It's been raining all night long but, the sun looks like it's trying to come out to play. Who knows for sure what it's gonna do. A week ago, the weatherman said it was gonna be nice this past week, It's been hit and miss for this past week. And as *WI Mike* pointed out, it's supposed to snow on Sunday. Yikes!

I've been pretty busy in the shop lately trying to get some things done, but it doesn't look like I've made a dent. I've been wanting to get some yard work done this weekend but, it's supposed to rain, so I guess I'll work inside. I played golf yesterday for the first time this year and boy am I ever sore. I think I woke up some muscles from their long winters nap.

Boy, $11.50 a board foot for Walnut, that's crazy. I can't remember what I pay for Walnut, but it's not that for sure. I think people are getting price gouge happy lately. It seems like everything on CL or Marketplace is selling for outrageous money. I'm seeing lumber going for big bucks.

Well enough chit chat, I've got to get some things done before my bride wakes up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe 50 outside the window, wet, dreary, misty day….might clear off this evening?

Blood thinner check this morning….right in the middle of the "good" range.

haven't even got the mower ready to go, yet….grass is too wet, anyway…..may need to use the weedwhacker first, to trim the 'hay field" down to mower height….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It finally quit raining yesterday around 2:30 or so….Everything is wet and soggy around my place, but will quickly dry out. It was 56 at coffee time, with plenty of sunshine, and not a whisper of a cloud in the air. it has warmed up now to 60, and the humidity is at 55%, and a very low breeze at 3 mph. Would be a good day to be on the lake..!! The high for today will reach 73, but tomorrow looks like the rain will move back in for a few days…again..!!

Bill…..Deb and I are meeting your parents for supper tonight at the joint down the road….the same one I met you and your dad at. I guess they like that café…..It's close for them and us, and the food is good….!!

That's all I have for now…I got to get showered and make a run to Missouri for my cigs. They're cheaper there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Rick. Enjoy.
Sunny here and I'm still sitting inside. Got work to do this afternoon though. Weekend will be lost to soccer tournamanet.


----------



## Bonka

+80°, RH 75% & breeze @ 4 MPH
Bandit; I just did an INR or one of my patient's and it was 2.9. Right on the upper limit of what the Dr. wants but it has been that way for 4 weeks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. It's about 60°, sunny and very breezy today. For tomorrow, they have issued a Winter Storm Warning starting at 10am through 10pm. The latest prediction is 3" -6" of heavy wet snow. We'll see. I may try and get a little shop time in tomorrow if the knee behaves.

Ah, life in Wisconsin
Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Skies cleared out after a while, other than a few clouds coming by and peeing on stuff…got very busy, busy, busy…









Front rail is done…back rail is too..









Started on the side railing…was getting too sore to go get another bundle of spindles…put away the toys, for now..









Boss wanted her chair back…

Spindle spacer..









Never throw away those 45 degree cutoffs…









As they make decent corner braces….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Triple digit heat has officially arrived in Phoenix, Downtown high is heading for 101F, only predicting 99F in my side of town. Shop thermometer is reading 98F mid-afternoon, with a parched 10% RH. Truck was showing me 104F, which is normal considering the thermistor is only 18" from pavement in front bumper. 
Sure do miss February/March weather right now.

Avenger's Endgame Spoiler alert!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Avenger's Endgame is not a normal Marvel action super hero movie. Yes, it has action, but it had way to much emotional stuff between & about the characters for me. Three hours without bathroom break during a emotionally centered movie, honestly felt like torture. Give it 2 stars as a action hero movie, 3 stars overall. If I would have known more about emotional plot content up front, would have waited for cable TV release. 
Non-Marvel hero movie fans might give a higher rating, as they aren't usually expecting constant action and killing with futuristic weapons like us sci-fi geeks. Bring a handkerchief if you are type to cry at strangers weddings, and/or funerals. You have been warned.

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## MSquared

Been nasty all day with heavy rain, winds and 'boomers', around 60 degs….. More on the way!


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - the deck looks great. I like your use of the 45° scraps. Very clever

It was odd seeing people hurrying to get their lawn mowed before our snow storm hits tomorrow. We are still looking at 5" -7". And that's after a day where you barely needed a jacket. Some areas here are still in the 50's. Hopefully, the ground is warm enough to melt it off quickly.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Kinda cool this morning at coffee time (7:20). Plenty of clabber, no rain yet, but it's coming, I think. It was 53 then, and now it's 58, so it's warming up a tad. The humidity is at 66%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. Good day to be on the lake catching a fish (not just yet). Hopefully it won't be too much longer…a couple of months…!! The high will reach 77, so I predict no rain for a while yet…!

Bill….We met your parents for supper last night. There was a 4 piece country band playing, and that café is kind of small (if you remember). It was kind of loud, so it was hard to visit, but we did our best… We always enjoy meeting them for supper when they come down. Bill had been doing some electrical work at the cabin. He said the lake was muddy up in Theadosia (s).. They managed to catch a few fish.

Mike….It's hard to imagine you getting snow at this time of year….Ever thought about moving down South..? How's the work bench coming along.? What's the good word on your knee..? That's all I have for now….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

started out nice and sunny and cold, this morning….yard sale trip. By Lunchtime, clouds were rolling in…raining now…knees are hurting today….may take the day off…

old 4' level can't be fixed….went out and bought a new one…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 38° and the only snow we got so far were a few flurries. I'm perfectly fine with that. They downgraded the warning to a winter weather advisory and now saying maybe 3". So it looks like it missed us.

Spent an hour in the shop today, but nothing much to show for it except I now have enough lumber prepped for the bench top. I'll try and get it glued up before Thursday (surgery day), but to be honest, I'm in no big hurry.

Yesterday, the knee felt pretty good, but I think I walked on it too much because last night it surely gave me fits. I can't take Ibuprofen anymore until after the surgery, so I can only rely on the Tylenol. Well, gonna call it quits here. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy, it's a windy son of a gun today. Gusts to 30+! It's suppose to get colder for the next few day, just not as windy.

Yesterday I got the last of that tree knocked down at my Mom's. It's good to get that headache out of the way.
Bandit that deck looks awesome.

Tomorrow is yard work day. First lawn mowing of the year.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang….again..!!

Mike…..Sorry to hear you're still having knee trouble…Those things just keep hanging around, and won't go away. So… next Thrusday is surgery day, huh.? Good luck with that. Sure hope it turns out ok for you. Glad to hear you dodged the bullet on the big snow storm….!!

BurlyBob…..Talking about doing yard work…..I've already had mine done 3 times, and today my yardman came and did it the 4th time…Mowed, weeded it, trimmed a few bushes, and blew all the dried junk out of the flower beds…..It's funny how different parts of the country is early or late on things like that….It is 78* now….!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening! 
Another hot day in Phoenix, high was 96F, 10% RH.
Despite heat, spent some time in shop early afternoon and found a couple surprises on my Unisaw refurb project:
Opened the motor starter box, and didn't find one:








This 3HP saw is turned on/off with only paddle switch? Need to do some research, but think this is code violation that needs to be fixed.

Then I opened up the TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) motor, and found both start and run capacitor covers stuffed to brim with saw dust:















The electrical connection box had less dust, and those wires were tapped over. 








Hard to believe the motor label says TEFC?








Guess I need to poke around and figure out how the saw dust got in there?

Good this saw was running in AZ with low average humidity. Hate to think about kind of short circuit and fire if the saw dust got wet? :-(
Finding all these electrical issues was shocking! LOL

Stay happy, healthy, and make some fresh sawdust today!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a slight chance of showers overnight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful week starting in WW, we should be 70 up from lows in the mid 40s, mostly sunny with very little chance of rain.

CAptKluz, The biggest problem with that equipment is it is not Class 2 rated. Nobody wants to spend the money to do it safely but they want laws to protect them when it blows up.

There was a cabinet shop that used to call me to fix their equipment. I remember several times the only thing wrong was the motor starter was packed so tight with sawdust the armature couldn't move! After there was a house fire I had done a legal repair required by the power company and advised the owner of defective wiring, my insurance company advised me to make sure I could prove I notified any customer in writing of hazardous installations. I had mailed the owner of the house a letter as well as telling them by phone. I started putting a note on the cabinet shop's invoices the code requires the shop to be NEC Class II , Div 1. They were not using their spray booth to spray cabinets. They had too many so they set them in the warehouse in front of the booth so he spray man could walk around spraying. That was a Class I, Div 1 violation. They must not have liked that notice, they quit calling. It was a big shop all under one roof with at least 100 employees. I still see their showroom. They haven't blown it up yet. I'm sure a fire that size would make the news.

I remember another wood plant where they used the dust and chip collection system to fuel their heating system. I told the engineer they needed an additional limit switch to make sure the fuel carry the fire back into the plant. He said it would never happen. Six months later it did. The fire department got there in time to save the plant. That is why double and triple redundancy is built into critical control systems. I can't believe Boeing made the same mistake relying on a single sensor on the 737 Max.

I was at the Blue Box to get some lumber to redo SWMBO's utility shelves. They had something they called project boards or something similar. They were boards from about 18" to 36" wide made up of 1×2s glued together. The individual pieces were full of knots and other serious deficiencies. Some of the 8 foot long 2 by strips looked like it probably took 2 men to handle it to keep it from falling apart under its own weight. I was really impressed by the maker's abilities to keep the parts together long enough to get it assembled and the glue dried!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Everyone having a good day? 

It's a sunny 92F and 11% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 95F, slightly cooler than yesterday, and part of trend towards 80's this week. 

*Bob* - Thanks for stories.  I spent 10 years designing and installing custom equipment in IBEW contracted automotive electronics mfg plants when I was young and dumb. The grizzly IBEW old timers proudly trained/abused me on NEC requirements any chance they could. Then spent another 15 years working with off shore factories, freaking out over all the corners cut to get stuff done fast. This pushes me to 'be safe, not lucky' mentality when it comes to electricity. 

The wiring on this saw violated many rules. Besides lack of overload, they had SOOW cord passing through metal box openings without grommets or clamps. Where they were clamps, they were loose and useless. Also found burnt rubber insulation at back of switch that was covered in tape, when they had plenty of length to cut it off and fix it right. 
As much I don't want to spend a lot of money fixing up this saw I bought cheap as flip, my conscience won't let me kluge the wiring. This saw is getting a new motor starter switch box to replace all the old junk. If I were keeping this saw, might splurge and spend the $150 needed to get a US made motor starter in metal box. But instead, I found the same TECO starter Grizzly sells for $100, available for $32 direct from China in 2-3 weeks. Woodworker.com has them on sale right now for $65, but they are YELLOW, eek.

Decided to open up motor and replace bearings on the 3Hp motor this morning (after finding saw dust on caps). Still do not believe what I found. Here are some pictures of right after opening case, and after vacuuming/blowing dust out:
































Certainly not an expert at motors: but after rebuilding dozens of motors on power tools over years; never seen this level of junk inside a enclosed motor. 
Still in shock (and power is not even connected - sic) 

Stay healthy, happy, and have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Weather cleared off about..noonish, Boss wanted to go shopping…got back home, weather was getting better by the minute…hauled quite a few toys outside, and got to work….even deck lights were installed…just need to pick up a set of house numbers…and get a couple youngsters to pick up all the wood parts laying around…may have a back porch step to re-do…never ends…

Film @ 2300 hrs, ZULU…


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now?









handrail for the steps is done…









Fancy Mitersaw….4×4 was cut with the circular…angle reads 71 degrees….found with an angle finder set-up…









Had a few other items to complete, but the deck is completed….one week to do?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a cool 40° here now. Was 44° early and a 100% chance of rain that hasn't started yet. Wind is blowing good and feels like winter. Going to be below freezing the next few nights with highs in the 40's.

Made a trip to SD Friday and home last night. Wind was blowing the whole time. Some rain and snow mix on Friday night but was dry on the way home. Some places got several inches of snow last night so guess it is still a typical spring around here.

Deck looks good Bandit. Nice place to relax with a cool one.

Captain it looks a bunch better after you cleaned out the sawdust. Amazing how much dust was collected in there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the stupid yard work done. Now I get to take the mower to the shop for some work. Poor old thing ought to be retired. It started losing power after the first take of gas. I've had this Honda for 25 years and it still keeps cutting.

Capt that is one heck of mess there. It does kind of reminds of when my Dad had a TV shop and I would help him. My job was to vacuum out the cabinet, check the tubes, wash the picture and inside of the glass screen.
Folks were really impressed with how bright and clear the picture when they got the TV's back. Nobody realized how much that dust build caused a lot of problems.
After seeing your saw, it makes me wonder if I should open things up on mine for a look see.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My neighbor told me the weatherman is wrong. He had 34 on his thermometer And lots of frost this AM at 730. Tomatoes look fine, thank goodness.

CaptKlutz, Looks like all the sawdust could cause a cooling problem. One time at a local steel plant they had a motor failure. I took the end off and it was packed full of grease. They were greasing the bearings every shift when they did the rest of the machine. I told them to grease it every year, not every shift ;-) By the time you get it fixed will the flip be worth the effort?

Bandit, That deck looks fantastic. I have a standing offer if you want to refine your skills ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Got up to 50° today. The snow is already history. Rain coming for the next few days.

Not sure what the heck I did while sleeping last night, but holy ******************** did I do my knee a number. It went from sore to here-use-my-cane. And I didn't think twice about it. I thought maybe it was Friday and I already had the surgery.

Talk you you guys soon


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was rather warm at coffee time this a.m. It was 65*, plenty of sunshine with just a few whispy clouds….The humidity is at 69%, and the wind is very light at 1 mph….a good day to be on the lake…not for me…!! The high will reach 81, and it's already 70 at this writing…Starting tomorrow we have thunderstorms moving in for the next few days…..Glad I had my yard done this past Saturday….!! And I'm still having back pain, especially in the mornings…..! I just can't to seem to get over the hump….Stretching out after a cup or two seems to help, and walking…It'll prolly take a year or so to heal…! I'm trying to lay off of the heavier meds…Just Advil or 800 mg. Ibuprofen…!!

bandit….Looks like you've about got the deck project whipped…Looks really good. Are you going to put a protective finish on it, or leave it natural..? It's good to have carpentry skills….!
It's hell to be/ get stove up…!! Like I've always said…"Getting old ain't for sissies".....!!

Mike….Sure hate that about your knee giving you fits…I know the feeling. Been there and done that….twice…I feel for you , bud….Hopefully the doctors can get you fixed up with this surgery…Will you be in the hospital long..?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley overnight low as 72, wow. It's 9am and already 81F with grey overcast skies. Good news is the high temp is forecast as 82F. This is a cooling trend for us, LOL.

Bob - Regarding the flip: tool was bought cheap enough that I can spend hundred's on refrub and still make money. Goal is spend as little as possible. Will have < $70 spend bearings and motor starter, after I pick up new bearings today.

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 40 percent chance of rain showers. Overnight we got 0.01 inches of wet.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s today, rain moving in for a few days.

Letting that wood dry for a while….later I'll will add the stain/sealer.

had a few uncles that were Carpenters, and I even made "Trade" as a Carpenter….
Posted as a Project, as I think it has enough boards to "qualify" 









ya think?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Copy that, bandit…..Deck looks like a carpenter did it….Out..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Now you're playing with a full deck, bandit, and it's a nice one. Good work.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Cold, windy and snow showers today. Was 31° early with a high of 39°. Will be a low of 28° tonight with a 70% chance of precipitation through tomorrow. It is still spring here.

Would be better conditions if we could average Captain's and our temperatures.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A cloudy start to todays weather. It was 64 at my usual coffee time with a threat for later this morning and into the evening hours. Now it's 74, and the humidity is at 74%....! Winds are light at 7 mph., and the chance of rain is 70% now, going up to 100% by late tonight. Rain should hit here around noon today and rain for the next 3-4 days…or more….!! Not too much else going on here…! Nothing….!! My activities are limited.


----------



## bandit571

Dreary, chilly, sprinkling, breezy ugly day outside….Monsoons are coming back through….back porch rebuild may be a bit late in starting up. may just go and take a nap….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix had cold front move through last night, violent thunderstorm raged across the sky for several hours. 
Was quite a light show.  
Morning started off at 60F & 65% RH. It's 70F already, heading for 80F. Got enough rain last night will take a couple days to burn this humidity off.

SWMBO is out of town for business this week, so had some morning errands; now feeling tired. Between storm and a kid issue after midnight, didn't get much sleep. Need to do some paint prep, but with humidity and fatigue; think it's time for a nap.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

What is in need off a re-do…









So, going to dig all the crap out, and level the playing fields a tad..









Maybe the handrailed steps will be at the window..









Just need the Monsoons to stop for a few days….(window is from the old Coal Bunker Room, now filled with junk)


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 37°, winds are at 9 MPH and humidity is 100%. So a little fog just for fun. It rained most of yesterday and more coming this afternoon and evening.

I've been in the house since Saturday with my bum knee, but weather-wise I'm not missing anything. I've been watching them install the deck steps on our neighbor's deck. Maybe I'm way off base but I just don't see how that can cost $2k for 4 steps. Even if it is high quality composite materials.

Well, time for a nap I guess. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MSquared

Bandits weather is here too …...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy, drizzly degrees here in San Diego today. It came down pretty steadily overnight. Not hard, just steady, and it left behind 0.22 inches of wetness.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep,

The rain has finally hit here, too….Now it's supposed to rain from now until tomorrow….!!

Seems like some of y'all are taking a nap….Sounds good to me….it's time for my nap, too…!! Rest my back…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy it was cold windy son of a gun today. The wind is suppose to die down finally.

I'm doing a project that I really don't want to do and can't wait to get it the heck out of my life. It's some stupid free library thing and it's suppose look like a cargo train car. I'm just into it and really don't care what it looks like when I get done. I just want it gone. The sooner the better.

ODFW is stocking the lake the week of the 7th. That's why I want to get this stupid train car out of my hair. I've got better things to do.


----------



## Festus56

Cold and rain / snow mix all day here, Got all the way up to 39°. At least there was not wind like the last few days. Sounds like it is going to warm up for a few days now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The lending library is a big thing going on around here. Cindy's dad builds them a lot. He builds them from pvc sheets. I put one up in front of Cindy's office. Her dad built it, but the local rotary club is sponsoring them.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's damp and dreary here in Mid-Michigan. It's been raining for the last couple of days and the weather dept. is calling for more rain in the near future. It's time to start building an Ark me thinks. The temp is 49 and will creep up to 67 today. The last few days it's been so cold at night, we had the fire place roaring. At least it's not snowing. Oh, wait a minute, it's snowing in the UP of Michigan.

That's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Had lots of rain and bad storms in the area last night. Oddly, we had no calls having to do with the weather. Lots of calls nonetheless, topped off by an overdose involving 4 patients. One was walking around, 2 were unresponsive, but breathing and the 4th was in full arrest. I believe he did not make it. That was a crazy call.

Time to go mill some logs.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning! 
Phoenix is starting out with pleasant sunny 70 degrees this morning. Heading for 87F today if believe the eggspurts.

Hoping to tinker on the Unisaw in shop today. Will post if anything interesting happens. 

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day in the shop today!


----------



## bandit571

Shopping today…new screen door for the front, step lights have been added. parts for two new gates bought…forgot to get the cinder blocks , and the gravel

Windier than Congress, and this time, both are blowing hot air…partly cloudy, and in the 70s right now, and no rain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's finally getting toasty down here, I turned on the air for the first time this year just yesterday since it's been in the mid-80's for the past few days. Downstairs stays reasonably cool but upstairs can be 5° warmer and I don't want to cook the kids so they should be comfy now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Rain rain go away…come again some other day…..Not..!! It has rained all night and all morning, but it's on pause right now. But more is on the way. We were under a tornado watch last night until 5:00 a.m. this morning. Nothing developed, just some medium winds, but it sure looked ominous out there last night. No tornado sirens went off, so I guess we dodged the bullet one more time. It was 60 around coffee time, but has moved up to 64 with clabbered skies….No sunshine today…..The humidity is at 94%, and the wind is at 11 mph. The high will get to 77. Isolated thunderstorms tonight w/ a low of 62….!! Rain chance today and later is 50%-. Looks like the rain has haulted for a few hours and will start up around 6:00 p.m. and rain all night and tomorrow….!! Rain rain go away….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was all sunshine and dry today. High of 51° felt good without wind. Looks like we are going to warm up for the next week or so with no significant moisture. Might help me get rid of this cold I have had for a couple days at least.


----------



## MSquared

"Snotty" weather here tonight. Foggy, Misty, Drizzle in the 50's.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 37° after reaching 50 today. The last few days have been pretty wet, no sunshine and chilly. Another chance of rain tomorrow.

I'm glad to hear nobody lost a hat or anything bigger with all the wind and storms. So far, we've been lucky regarding any severe weather. I thing our lower temps are keeping it at bay.

Well, tomorrow is surgery day. I sure hope this takes care of things so I can get back to normal

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

Mike, all the best! P.S.; Been there. Take the drugs!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

I hope you have a successful surgery, and they fix your knee up good so you can get back to doing things. I know what's it like to be down and out….!! Just take it easy and slow, and don't try to overdo it…Best of luck, bud….!! If you can, when you can, let us know how the surgery went….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike. Like everyone, I'm wishing you the best of luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

aND ANOTHER WUNNERFUL, WUNNERFUL DAY IN ww, SHOOT! That happens when you bump the caplock typing an "a" ;-( O I hate fat fingers! Milked too many cows when I was a kid! When I was an apprentice, we were working on a pole light that had a round ballast in the pole. It was about 5 inches in diameter, too big to grip with one hand and it weighed about 35 pounds. There was a 1/2" close nipple on one end where the wires came out. That threaded nipple was only about 1/2" long. It was bad, so we always cut the wires off at the end of the nipple so it wouldn't get reinstalled. The journeyman I was working with said, "I bet you can't pick that up with one hand." I asked how high?" "Just off the ground." I knew that it would not slip picking it up by that threaded nipple. I took the bet, reached down grabbing it between my thumb and forefinger and set it on the flat bed of the boom truck ;-)) I wouldn't even think of taking that bet today! ;-(

That reminds me of a sheet metal guy I knew on a job. He did the stainless steel in commercial kitchens. He was about 6-4. One of the strongest guys I ever knew. He had a stainless steel tool tote he made himself. It was at least 3 feet long, maybe 2 wide and the handle was about 24" off the floor. It was jam packed with tools; it weighed at least 125#. He would set it on top a counter with one hand like there was nothing in it. Being 5-6 he called me "Shrimp" and was always making wise cracks about something. One day he said, "Hey Shrimp, I bet you can't pick that up with one hand." I asked how high?" "Just off the floor." I was pretty sure I could lift it off the floor. The handle was only about 2" below my finger tips. I bent my knees slightly, took hold of it and straightened my knees. Fortunately, it was well balanced and neither end tipped to the floor ;-) He had gotten stuck in the attic space running his duct work. He was so big an awkward, it took a couple hours for him to work his way out ;-) I told now he knows I'm strong enough to whip him when he's stuck up in the attic and there was nothing he'd be able to do about it because I can stand up a run up there! ;-))

Anyways, enough typing test for today. They want me to take a cholesterol med. One of the side affects is scrambling the words when I type like Topamax did. Getting to be more of them to fix ;-(( The worst part is spell checker usually can't even make a good guess the way they scramble.

It was about 70°, forgot to look. When I try to put ° on this web page now, the systems opens another blank web page on the 2nd key stroke and ° is in the address line of the new page. Got to be Chinese or Russian hackers. Bill Gates wouldn't do that, would he?

Mike, Praying for the best tomorrow. Been there, done that too. Should be a piece of cake. Docs do wonders with the defined procedures these days. I'm always looking at the bright side and how much worse it could be. Be thankful it isn't a rotary cuff!


----------



## bandit571

Got a little done, yesterday….then the rains, and thunderstorms came through…









Changed out the old, flimsy wooden screen door for a solid vinyl one the Boss picked out. Jamb was wavy, we have ways..









Even got into the back corner…









Test fitted until the new door fits…









Boss kept sweeping up shavings…
Tread lights were added to the bottom two treads. Looking like Sunday, before I can get a rain-free day, again..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Once again, it's raining its butt off as I type this…..!! The rain moved in about 1:00 a.m. with thunder and lightening and rain…Rained all night, and still coming down moderately. It was 57 when I rose for my morning java. Dark grey skies looming overhead. The humidity is at 99%, and the wind is light at 1 mph. It's 64 now, and the high will reach 70.

Going into town around 11:30 or so to meet with my fishing buds for lunch. They are old farts like me that are retired, and have nothing better to do than fish and eat….(. We try to meet about 2-3 times a month.

bandit….The homestead is looking swanky now with all the new fixins" you've done around the place….!! Nothing like home improvements.


----------



## Firewood

Have a piece of pie for me Rick. I just got to the hospital and haven't eaten since dinner yesterday.

Bob - the way my shoulder feels right now, that may be next. I think I over exerted it pushing myself up. Hopefully just strained it.

Bandit - nice looking door. You're really knocking out those projects.

Take care everyone. See you when I wake up


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny morning here headed to 7=the low 70's. Very long over due.

Mike, guess your headed in to get that knee worked on. Best of luck. Been there, done that. Got both replaced on the same day. Something I do not recommend.

Bandit, that is a really attractive screen door.

Hopefully today is the last day on this project. Keep your fingers crossed.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. it's 48° heading toward upper 50's today. Rain finly moved out allowing some peaks of the sun

My knee surgery went well. I felt like a drunken sailor when I first opened my eyes in post op. As of now, I'm on no pain meds and feel no pain. Putting weight on the knee doesn't really cause any pain either. I think Deb is considering putting an alarm on the workshop door to keep me out of it. I guess I'll have to behave myself for a while. I sure hope the rest of my recovery goes this well.

Well, stay safe everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. It's good to hear that your surgery went so well!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wet and rainy. That's all I have to say about that.

Mike, that's great.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Just got back from the doctors office….Had to go in and get my ears flushed out….Got to where I couldn't hardly hear anything, and my ears are ringing….I guess that's tinnitus….My head was all clogged up, and both ears had a wax build up….So hopefully I'm good to go for a while. This happens about every 2-3 months, and have to get "flushed out"....It was 58 at coffee time, now it's 63, mostly clabbered over, and the humidity is at 95%, and the wind is mild at 5 mph….No rain now, but it's coming in around 3:00 through about 11:00 a.m. in the morning….!!!

Mike…..Sure glad to hear the knee surgery went well, and you're not having much if any pain…No pain and no meds is a good sign…That's a crappy feeling coming out from under the influence of drugs when in surgery….!!


----------



## bandit571

Wet and rainy this morning…starting to see a bit of blue sky….maybe the "eye" of this storm is going through?

Unloaded the van, then went yard sale road tripping….spent $3 for a tool kit, and an axe ( needs a new handle) and $10.75 on lunch….have a better sale tomorrow morning…

Right knee feels like a nail inside it…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix.
It's 91F and 10% RH in shop, heading for 93F as high temp. 
Pretty typical May weather in desert. Over night lows are still in 60's, so mornings are nice. But it's definitely getting warmer…...

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy rest of your day!


----------



## MSquared

Rainy all day, already been wet, ... then some more rain. Weekend forecast is for … rain.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's good news Mike! Just remember you ain't a kid so don't try anything stupid!! remember that ballroom dancing class is out of the question!

Thankfully I an virtually finished with that train car project. It totally sucks so bad I'm not putting my brand on it and I am darn sure not showing it to any of you! I am just glad to be rid of it! Honestly it looks nothing like a train car. It reminds me of an old corn or tobacco drying shed! What's funny is that most folks in this part of the country have never seen either of those.

Monday I start 2 flag cases and when they are done, I'm finished to projects for anyone else for a very long time!
I've got way to many projects to get done for myself and family.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a bright sunny day here. Should get to the mid 60's later. About the same as yesterday without the wind.

Glad to hear your surgery went well Mike. Hope the recovery is as good and you can get back to the shop soon.

Rick now that your ears are clean does that mean you hear everything the lady of the house says?

I have had projects like that also BBob. Just can't wait to get them done and out of my shop. Then there are some I wish I had a place to keep around.

Not much happening around here today except I am un-supervised as Jamie is at work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A cool start to for today…It was 50 with plenty of cloud cover, and peaks of sun (very little)… It rained again last night, but quit sometimes during the night or early morning (?)….Now it's 59, and the same conditions. The humidity is up there at 96%, and the winds are very light at 3 mph. The high is forecast to reach 70. So another nice day….

Mark….To answer your question, I don't pay much attention to her after 42 years. We tune each other out, so it works in the long run… But….we don't bother each other, too. After supper, she gets on her laptop, I do sometimes, but I usually got a movie going or documentary going on television. So it works out in the end….

Guys, we're leaving in the morning early for Texas. The spouse wants to be down there for Mothers Day to be with her mom. She's 84, lives alone, so we try and go down as often as we can. She may not be around much longer, and we live 740 miles away. So we do what we can, and when we can to go see her. But I'll have my laptop with me, so I'll check in prolly every day. Prolly take the Ipad, too, just on account.

BurlyBob….I just wish I had some (a project) to work on. I don't think my back is ever going to heal up. Still hurts, and it's been nearly 4 months…I'm about ready to give up the ghost…..!! Nothing but misery….!!

That's all I have for now. Better get busy doing stuff before leaving.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another beautiful sunny day today and again headed to the low 70's.

I've got maybe 30 minutes left on that miserable project and it's out of my hair.

Yesterday I built a jig for cutting a 22.5 degree bevel for a couple of flag cases. Monday I start on those. They should prove more enjoyable. I might also start cutting a gluing panels for another toy box or 2.

It's going to be a fun afternoon the grandson's are coming for a visit. We don't get to see them as much as we would like so this will be a treat.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. it's 61, sunny and calm this morning. Beautiful weather. Should get to upper 60's today and around 70 tomorrow but rain coming tomorrow evening i'm told.

I had switched internet providers a few weeks ago and my roof mate (condo lingo) switched to the same service less than a week ago. So this morning they came out to bury cables. They did his but left mine snaked all over the yard. WHAT THE HECK? Somehow the work order to bury my cable never got submitted. and they can't do any work without the work order. So frustrating.

Bbob - I think you should post a pic of your train car. How can we feel empathetic for you without seeing the source of you misery  Also, do you follow a plan for the flag cases you're building? I need to make one and want to be sure to get all the dimensions correct. Is it difficult cutting the glass for it?

Rick - It's good you are going to see your MIL. Deb lost her mom last year and that was it for both sets of parents. Enjoy them while you can.

Well, time to go ice the knee

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

may be only near 60 outside….temps and humidity….still sticky out there….still had work to do, since it isn't raining..for now..









Now have a made-from-scratch front gate….to keep the fleabags ON the front porch.

Tread Lights were installed when the screen door was..









So you can see where to step, at night..time for a Cold One… ( or 2)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry Mike about not being able to post that PITA, but it's gone. It's out of my shop. Out of my life. Gone and hopefully never to be seen again forever! What a freaking relief. Now I just need to learn how to express two letters, sincerely, with passionate emphasis…NO! Yeah I'm going to seriously going to work on that. Maybe I need to stand in front of the mirror and repeat it to myself.


----------



## bandit571

Used to have something called The Aggravation Factor….PITA raised the price 10%....and each and every "change order" to it, raised it another 10%......one dresser was canceled, after the price went up 60%....back when I was selling dressers at $20 per drawer. So…6 drawer at…...

Dreary, cloudy, muggy outside….may try a bit of work, after Lunch….depending on the weather, and me knees…

Top of the Morning to ya!


----------



## OleGrump

Here in Frederick MD, it's been pouring down rain for three days. Friday evening at about 8pm, we had an electric storm that woulda made Dr. Frankenstein pee his pants with envy. That damned thing raged on for about an hour and a half, completely lighting up the sky with violent flashes. 
We've had a few days of decent weather lately, but we didn't get rid of Winter until about two weeks ago. "Global warming, where the Hell are you when we NEED you…???"


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's in the mud 70's with mostly sunny skies and a bit of a breeze. Quite nice for early May around here. But it looks like we have rain coming this evening.

Took a couple short walks outside today. I'm starting to get cabin fever. Didn't seem to bother the knee too much.

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and dry everyone


----------



## bandit571

Weather cleared off, this afternoon…so..









Cleaned all of this mess out…









Added 2 new posts….and a railing…and..









The gate works! Tall post was trimmed down…









Then close the gate..









Was a busy afternoon…took almost as long to get the toys out, and return them…then the actual work..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

This is the first time I could get on LJ's all day. It kept telling me that "ruby on rails application could not start". Anyone else have any problems?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We had a beautiful weekend and I was outside most of the time. Temps this past weekend were near if not at 70. This morning the temp is 49 and moving up to 70 again however, we have mucho water moving in. They are predicting rain for the rest of the week with storms on Thursday. Hold onto your hat, it's gonna get rocky Thursday.

Welcome *OleGrump* from Frederick, MD. I love your countryside in Maryland, been there many times in Emmitsburg. I hope you can stay for a while.

As much as I would like to stay, I have to go to the doctors this morning. Hopefully everything will turn out well. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

56 bright and sunny degrees this morning….highs will be in the 70s….no rain in sight.

maybe after Lunch, I can build the step(s) to the back porch gate….have a temp one there, right now….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 50° and raining today. Temps will not do any better than they are now. Rain in the forecast for most of the week.

Bandit - you better slow down on those projects or you won't have anything to do come June.

Don - Good luck at the doctor today. Hopefully this is just a routine physical.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's another beautiful sunny day headed to 75. I'm truly loving this warmer weather.

Itching to get the boat back and hit the lake.

Today I start 2 flag cases. Those should be more fun than the last project. One is going to be Black Walnut and the other Read Oak Also on the up side they shouldn't take very long.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 40 percent chance of showers today and tonight. The showers started overnight. We had a good one come through a little while ago. It came down hard for about 15 minutes. They're predicting showers every day for the next 10 days. Love it!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Got up into the 70s today..almost too warm to work outside…no shade….

Steps for the back porch are done…handrail and all…film @2300 hrs…time for a Cold One!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW w/o the water! 71, headed to record breaking low 80s by the end of the week. Geez, if WW feels like Arizona what does Arizona feel like! ;-(

Glad to hear you knee is in fantastic shape, Mike. The last time they did arthroscopic knee surgery on me, I walked out literally pain free. The first time there was pain for a few days. The Dr improved his technique ;-)

I'm painting the shelf boards for the utility room and demoing the bathroom floor rather than just standing around watching the paint dry. Just finished getting all the old sub-flooring up. No mold under there ;-) One board shows a little decay. Lot better than I expected!

The Seattle Times had an article that said management let the engineer go that was maintaining the testing standards for the 737 MAX because management wanted to keep to the schedule and save a buck! One of my friends said he read an article by some analyst, probably financial, he watches Wall Street like a hawk, anyway, the article estimated that "Save A Buck" program could cost Boeing 600 million!

Anyone who does critical system control knows you do not rely on a single safety device, you build double, triple and even quadruple redundancy into the system. Reminds me of a wood plant I worked on. They were using the chip collection to feed a boiler for heating. I pointed out to the engineer the fire could get back into the plant through the collection system under certain circumstances. He said it would never happen, don't worry about it. 6 months after they opened, it did. Fortunately, the fire department was able to save the plant.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now…4 hours of work….









Time for a Cold One?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a cool cloudy day here. Got up to 49° but no rain or wind so was tolerable.

Re-finished the grips on my revolver today. Got the checkering tools out to touch them up a bit. Decided that either I need stronger glasses or wider spaced checkering. Must be a reason why I work on bigger projects!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's damp and dreary out this morning. We had some rain move through the area last night and this morning. It seems to be hanging on for a while. The temp is 41 and will be reaching for 59 for a high today.

Well, I did go to the doc yesterday but, I didn't tell ya the whole story. I've been light headed for a while now and relayed that info to my doc a while back. He didn't think it was anything serious. A week or so ago, while driving on the road I nearly blacked out. I had to pull over to the side of the road to keep from getting in a wreck. I've never felt this feeling before. It just came over me. I was dizzy for about a minute. I finally got back on the road but, it took me a while to gain my senses. I have to admit, I was scared, I mean really scared. Anyway, I went to my family doctor and they set up a couple of tests. One was yesterday, an MRI on my noggin. Have I ever told you I HATE CONFINED SPACES! and I was a firefighter too. I am claustrophobic as all hell. It's like crawling into a drain pipe. Anyway, I got that out of the way. On Thursday, I have to have my Carotid Arteries checked. We'll see what happens then. Maybe the doc will think it's serious this time.

*Rick*, I hope your trip was event-less going down to Texas.

*Bandit*, your porch turned out pretty nice. You do good work.

*Festus*, That checkering is really tedious work. I had a friend who tried his hand at that and I remember him practicing all the time. I don't think he ever got the hang of it. It's a real talent to be able to pull it off well.

Well, I've chatted long enough. It's time to try my hand at making some scrap today. I'm pretty good at that. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with only a slight chance of showers.

Don. I experienced symptoms like yours awhile back. Mine was ventricular tachycardia. Fortunately, they caught it in time: I now have a pacemaker/ defibrillator in my chest. Those dizzy spells are a warning, so take them seriously. I know you are, but stay on top of it, 'cause we don't want to lose you!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We made it down to Texas Sunday evening w/ no problems. We ran into rain about 40 miles from my m-I-ls home town. We left at 6:00 a.m. that morning and I drove 12 hours and 735 miles. I was dead when we got there, and my back was really hurting. Had supper, then visited till bedtime. I slept like a corpse I was so beat. Monday morning my b-I-l and s-I-l came over and had dinner and stayed until after supper….More visiting. The weather is nice and cool here, and more rain is expected today and tonight (?). It was 54* at coffee time, w/ plenty of clabber. It's now 64, and a threat of rain in the air. For here the humidity is high at 88%, and the winds are 14 mph. The wind always blows here, and dirt storms are numerous…I hate this country. The high is forecast to be 77*. It's so brown and ugly here, as they average about 10" of rain a year….!!! I already miss home…

Don….It is a very boring drive from home to here. I-40 is horrible for traffic and long haulers…Plenty of them on the road Sunday…I guess they were trying to make time and a half pay. Must have been a 1,000 trucks on the road..Sure hope you find out what causes you to get dizzy and black out…That's serious stuff there.

Not much going on here..!! They all went to town, so I'm here alone….That's just the way I like it…I'd make a good hermit, according to my spouse…. I do have to agree with her….!! Later guys.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 46° and cloudy again today. 0% chance of rain but they may be wrong. Should get up to mid 50's later.

I have practiced checkering a lot and will probably never get the hang of it. Works pretty well to redo existing worn checkering but am not going to do a blank gunstock anytime soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in a dry WW, about 75, forgot to look.

Working on 5th wheel plumbing. I have proved the leak is where I thought it was. Tomorrow I will do the repair if it holds pressure over night. Last coat of utility room shelves painted. Maybe I'll gt them up in the next few days.

Mark, I thought about trying checkering but never got around to it. Lots of stuff on that if I get around to it list, but none of them on the bucket list ;-)

Rick, I'm a bit leary about those semi rigs since I found out they do not put frames under the trailers anymore! ;-( Over 700 miles would be a 2 day trip for me.

I have had a lot of those pains when I had migraines out of control. Been in the MRI tube several times. They never found anything in there, good or bad ;-) They say to go to the emergency room for observation for 24 hours when those pains happen. But when they are normal you can't spend most of every week in ER!? ;-(

Our daughter called 911 a couple years ago when she had a severe pain, went to the door and unlocked it and that is where they found her with a brain aneurysm. Neighbor in his 60s a couple houses away died of a stroke last week. It pays to get that stuff checked out rather than gamble.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a 20 percent chance of showers. If my calculations are correct, that means that there is an 80 percent chance of no rain. I'm betting on the 80 percent.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

headed for the 70s, again…bright, sunny day, hardly any clouds….may even go on a walk-about…

Gravel has been spread,,trashcan sits better in it's rehabbed home..









And those HUGE rocks are now covered, to make walking better…

Rehabbed an axe, yesterday…$1 axe with a $10 handle..









Old handle laying beside it….had more cracks than a city sidewalk…appears to be a 3-1/2 pound Collins?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening from Phoenix!
High today is/was 81F, 21% RH. Started out overcast, nice blue skies now. Warmer than yesterdays cool spell, where high was only 77F and overcast all day. Had some moisture blow through last night, but not much hit ground.

RL has had me busy, and had to park the Unisaw restoration for awhile. Also needed to work some wood. 
Finally restarted work on the wide walnut box with finger joints I started months ago. Decided I needed to finish the Man's valet box for my son's HS graduation this month. Nothing like a deadline to get you motivated!

Used yesterdays cool afternoon/evening to work in shop awhile. Finally got a chance to use the new router table extension on a project, machining some Ogee foot molding out of Goncalo Alves.








Works like it should. 

The valet box is an ugly unfinished mess right now, but here's progress shot.








Hard to tell, but the large tapered block is cell phone holder which was cut using new to me 17" Bandsaw that needs new blades :-0) The extended arm gets rounded over top/bottom to hold watch(es). Top of box is machined with depressions or trays to keep stuff from rolling around, but I didn't get that picture last night. Missing drawer in photo uses some scrap curly maple side panels and hopefully with a leopard wood front if the colors don't clash. 
If he doesn't like it, I am keeping it. 

Stay happy, healthy, and have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. 53° cloudy, windy and more rain coming. It's been another one of those stay-at-home days. Works for me as I'm not yet ready for any marathons.

The knee is definitely better, but still stiff. I can't believe it's been a week already since my surgery. Still no need for pain meds which makes me happy. It's suppose to warm up this weekend, so I plan to take some longer walks. I'll talk to the doc next week about getting back in the shop.

Well, stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. We've actually had a few dry days and I got the grass cut today. Aaaaaand now it's raining again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning from sunny and dry Montana Sun finally decided to come out today and should be warming up the next few days. Was cool and frosty early but is starting to warm up now. Maybe mid 50's today then up in the 60's, 70's and even up to 80° by the weekend.

Not much happening here so am in the process of re-designing my leather working bench. Hoping to make a bit more user friendly and keep some of the shop dust off all the tools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful start to a great day in WW, 52 headed to 82 with record breaking temps slated for tomorrow and the weekend. I see on the news there is lots of flooding in the Midwest and Texas. We are included in the extreme fire hazard warnings along with NW Oregon, and SW Nevada and SW Arizona. That is a claim to fame we could do without!

Good new on the knee, Mike. You'll be ready for a marathon in no time ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Temps heading for 70….rain coming down in "sheets" , windier than a Senator….Welcome to Ohio….

Good news? the downspouts on the new front porch work as designed….back porch steps are wet..but not slick, nor tippy. Have a creek running downthe driveway/alleyway….have to check the shop, to see if the Dungeon Creek is running…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 40 at wake up time, and got on the coffee pretty quick. The humidity is at 80%, and the wind is brisk at 13 mph. The high is supposed to get to 57, but the wind chill may not let it get there. Feels like 44* out there now.

Last night a severe thunderstorm came through and it knocked small limbs and leaves, and there was pea size to marble size hail that came with it…Made a really big mess around the front and back of m-I-ls house….!! They have been out picking up and sweeping debris…I just observed while having coffee, and gave instructions on what needed to be done…I was totally ignored, and that didn't go over too good….). Looks like more showers on the way later tonight and tomorrow….I was kinda worried about our homeplace in the mountains at home…


----------



## BurlyBob

It was another windy one yesterday. Seems to be calming down today.

Started on a red oak flag case. Cutting these angles can be a real bear. Trying to get all three angles nice and tight is a chore. This new I gauge bevel gauge seems quite a bit better than the Wixey I've been using for years.
I can tell that after this project, a table saw sled in first on the to do list. Trying to cut angle on my Makita chop saw just doesn't work worth a darn.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. Got just a trace of rain overnight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 48° cloudy and rather breezy outside. Around noon, it was 68°, so quite a cool down this afternoon. This morning I dumped 1.4" out of the rain guage. Still pretty wet out there.

I did take a longer walk today. Felt good and don't feel any ill effects from it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. Overnight we got 0.04 inches of rain. Better than nothing, right?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

There 'ya go, Mike! Glad it all worked out nicely.


----------



## bandit571

Almost too cold to go to the Barn Sale, this morning…very breezy 50 degrees out there….went anyway, TOOLS!

Sitting at home, trying to get warmed back up. Only spent $4…..for four items…not too bad of a morning.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 55°, sunny and breezy. Like yesterday, we had an afternoon cool down. Man, I wish it would warm up!

The speaker on my phone went South on me. I bought a new one along with a new screen gasket. The hardest part is peeling the screen off to access the innerds. Well, it all turned out just fine and I should get a few more miles out of this one

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cloudy and cool today, with a bit of sun peeking out this afternoon. Tomorrow will be 53 and rainy. Sounds like a great time to be having a rescue boating class all day and into the night. We will be in dry suits, but it will be a long cold day I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 82, new records all over the place. Geez we broke records with cold and snow a few months ago, dry when it should have been wet and for being wetter instead of drier. I'm beginning to think this might be a record year for breaking more records than have ever been broken in a single year ;-))

My wife's computer had issues with the keys sticking and screen issue a year ago. We have a Geek Squad warranty. It took them 2 months to repair it and the results were not satisfactory. Still had issues when she got it back. The warranty expires in June and she did not want to be without it for 2 months. We bought her a new one. She has a lot of data for genealogy in it. About 50,000 names with a lot of info about them. It is backed up by carbonite too, but she never really trusted them. She reloaded the new computer from Carbonite and everything was fine. With the new one up and running, we sent the old one in for repair. She would have backup when it came back. Today they said they are junking it and gave us $998! for a 3 year old laptop!! I couldn't believe it. I expected to have it depreciated way down. It wasn't cash, they did it in store credit. 2nd best warranty I ever had. The best was Ford fixing my transmission 500 miles before their warranty expired ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I stopped buying new computers for that reason. I buy used business machines that would normally be $2000-$2500 new from a computer repair guy. He takes all the crap off, installs good antivirus software and gets everything else up to speed from my old computer (or hard drive if it's already shot) all for ~$300.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We're still down in Texas until Monday morning when we'll head back to the mountains. It has rained quite a bit since we've been here. Also been quite cold with the winds blowing. It was 45 and plenty of cloud cover. It's been staying in the low 40's, and highs in the upper 40's. Didn't take a jacket or even long sleeve shirts. It's warmed up now to 51, and the high will be 67. The humidity is at 77%, and the winds are now at 6 mph. The winds finally laid down.…..!! I'm ready to get home, as my m-I-l is driving us crazy.. She's always wanting something or something done. I guess that's what happens when your 84 years old…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with intermittent showers. Rainfall total for the last couple of days is 0.15, or thereabouts.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

60 sunny, and windy degrees outside….with a slight chance of rust..









$4 miter box..









Might take a while to clean up…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix!
It is 79F and 25% RH outside right now, heading for 85F high. Sunny today, but yesterday was cloudy and gray. Forecasters keep saying 10-20% chance of rain, but I never saw any. Most of moisture is being being dropped in mountains north of town.

Been busy last few days, here's recap:
Tried to work in shop Thursday, but that famous uncle Murphy ruined my plans. My Delta dust collector refused to spin up and keep popping the thermal overload breaker. It's 17 years old, I bought it used 10 years ago; so I guess it's time for something to break? Noticed a bearing squeaking when it coasted to stop, so open the motor.








.
Found bearings with no grease, and bad start capacitor. 
Spent my Friday driving 90 minutes round trip to downtown Phoenix from east valley (and it was not rush hour) to get parts from motor shop. Then spent rest of my free time fixing the motor and putting dust collector back together. Get it all assembled and there is horrible motor vibration. Had to take the blower apart a 2nd time and remount the motor (centering the impeller wheel) to fix the issue. Spent way to much time on dust collector, but I needed it to run the router table. Finally got router table set up and worked some wood last night. Was too tired to take pictures.

Heading out to the shop now to make a drawer, and begin prep work for finishing. Hoping the Murphy's Law dude stays away this weekend. 

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy Mothers Day to all you guy's Mothers out there. It's a cold, chilly 48° today with a mild wind coming off of Lake Huron. The high isn't gonna get much higher neither. What a wacky weather-wise spring this year. Warm one day and cold the next. It was chilly yesterday as I spent most of my day outside selling onions for the Shriner's. The wind was blowing quite briskly out of the ENE at about 15-20 mph.

I've been trying to get some things done around here but, it seems like we're always having to go someplace. Because of Mothers day today, we are going out for lunch with one of the kids and dinner tonight with another. That's gonna put a damper on my diet. LOL I guess I'll have to suffer through it.

Well guys, I'm gonna go out and try to mow the lawn before lunch time. It's been raining so much lately, you have to pick and choose when to be outside. Anyway, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No more wet stuff till Thursday and Friday.

Happy Mother's day to Mothers everywhere.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Wet, rainy, overcast, DREARY 48 degrees outside….so much for doing any "outside" jobs…


----------



## MSquared

What Bandit said!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is cloudy, slight breeze, 81F and 35% RH at lunch time on Mother's day. No rain here in desert valley despite a 20% chance forecast, but northern mountains are wet again today. Supposed to reach high of 84F.

Won't get any shop time today, at least not until all of SWMBO's weekly cleaning chores are done as she watches TV and laughs at us cleaning on her day off. 

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was too cold and rainy yesterday to be outside, but I was in boat operator class that went until 10pm. Went until 2pm today. The river is cooold. Dry suits keep us dry, but not warm. I'm on the left in lunch pic. Other one is our boat, but not me.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's a whopping 46°. It started out nice and sunny, but clouded up this afternoon. Temps only made it to low 50's. When is it ever going to get to normal temps around here???

Today we went to the Mitchell Park Domes for Mother's Day.




























Ended up being a pretty good day.

Stay safe and warm (unless you're in the tropical dome, then stay cool) everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a warm day yesterday at 81° and should be 84° today and tomorrow. Seems like summer already. Mother nature has us mixed up with somewhere else I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day shaping up in WW, it has been in the low 80s, but heading back to normal 70s this week.

I was just getting the 5th wheel back together when I saw water dripping off it where I saw water when I discovered the leak. ;-((( Fortunately, closer examination revealed it was condensation from the air conditioner. ;-))) I had it on since the temp was close to 85 and hotter inside.

bigblockyeti, Our son used to "build" our computers from used stock. A time or 2 when his company was changing over he picked out the best used ones and they were freebies. When the price of consumer electronics dropped, he said it wasn't worth the trouble. The one that just got reimbursed had all the belles and whistles on it. That is why it was so spendy. My bride didn't use most the the features like touch screen, so the new one that she got was just $400. The one I was using before I broke down and got my laptop was so old they did not support it anymore. It worked just fine for what I do and did when I was in business. Why would it matter if it calculated a bid in .5 seconds or .005 seconds? ;-) The big issue with running them too long is the Mickey Soft security upgrades. Making their software user friendly leaves lots of holes for the hackers. Sounds like you got a bargain if that guy stays on top of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not raining!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No more of the wet stuff till Thursday.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix skies have cleared of moisture, Sunny 80F & 28% RH outside. heading for 92F today. Summer is coming, temps are climbing to hit 100 by Wednesday.

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your shop time today!


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday, it has rain squalls going through most of the day, still in the 40s….3 strikes.
No rain tomorrow, maybe?

Wednesday is rain again..as usual, it almost always rains on my birthday…then no rain on Thursday. Normal spring in the month of May, in Ohio..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Little HAHA for your day:
You know summer heat is around corner when local supplier (Woodworker's Source), sends out tips for working wood in 100+ Arizona summer heat as part of May email sales flyer:

https://mailchi.mp/woodworkerssource/plan-your-next-build-404265?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 66°, sunny and winds are 6 MPH. We finally have some T-shirt weather here. Hopefully we are in a warming Trend that will stick around for a while.

Bandit - Happy Birthday! Rain or not, you deserve to kick back on your new deck with a cold one! Hope you have a great day tomorrow.

Bill - nice walnut slab you got there.

Bob - I too used to build all my own computers way back when, but like you said, it got to the point it was cheaper to just by one from Dell or HP or??? In fact, back in 2002 I bought a computer from Aldi's! The brand name was Medion. It was actually a really good computer and lasted me over 10 years. Now my main computer is a 13" laptop with a touch screen. Just don't need much more than that anymore.

Well, LOML requires my tech skills, so off I go.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
While in Texas, they got quite a bit of rain, and so did we here in the mountains. The grass had grown about 10", so my yard man just finished doing the yard. The weeds needed a haircut bad…!!! It was 59 at late coffee time, with plenty of cloud cover. It's warmed up to 65 now, and the humidity is at 70%. Winds are at 8 mph. The high will get to 78, and a good chance of rain moving in later today and tonight. Good to be home, cause there's no place like home.

We made it back home last night around 8:00 p.m. or so. No problems going or coming home. Just a long 12 hour drive. I put around 1,500 miles round trip on the Suburban. Man I was dead when we got in. Unpacked, ate a bite of supper, then hit the rack. My back did pretty good on this trip. Sore, but o.k. Being gone for 8-9 days, I had the water shut off cause my water bill was outrageous this month. I called the water co., and they said I had a leak coming from the meter to the house cause it was really spinning. So that's why I shut it off. Got up this morning and took a shower, and the shower starting backing up and filling up with old black gunky water and crap. The tub also when the spouse took a bath. Yuck!!! So now a plumber is coming out today to solve the mystery of the "black water backup".


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We should have some rain moving in on Thursday

Bandit. Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great one, and don't get rained out.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another few warm days here. Should be up to 80° again today with a chance of rain this evening. Will start cooling down to a high of the low 50's for the weekend.

No shop time yesterday. Had to make a run to WY to visit and got a new pair of batteries for my pickup. Every few years they decide not to start the diesel anymore. Can't really complain as that is the only maintenance other than oil and filter changes I have had.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Nice start for todays weather..!! It is sunny and 63 degrees here in the mountains. The humidity is at 91%, and the winds are nearly nill at 1 mph. Rain chance is 20%, which ain't much.. The high will get to 85, and I believe it will.

Not much going on around here. I'm leaving in a bit to go see my back doctor for a follow up and check up. I'm healing, but it's a slow process. Still have soreness, so it'll take a few more months, I suspect. Been there, done that. Twice before….!! The plumber came yesterday morning, and he said the whole house was "backed up", so he had to snake the pipes to clear the clog. Removed one toilet bowl to get to the main drain lines…! Got it cleared, and changed out one toilet innerds that was seeping water around the flapper. It was the oldest toilet in the house (we have 3)...prolley the original when the house was built….All is good now, and the drains are working fine.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather is changing here for certain. Looks like on and off rain for the next week or more. Temperature is down 20 degrees, mid to low 60's.

I did a 150 round trip to get my boat from the shop. Now with the rain it gets to sit in my driveway for a few days.

At least it will give me some free time to keep fighting with these flag cases.


----------



## bandit571

Almost 80 around here, slight breeze, partly cloudy….

Birthday Present..









Now..need a place to hang this…..about says it all, right…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
It's hot outside in Phoenix east valley. It's 97F and 18% RH with decent breeze (can you say blast furnace?). Supposed to be triple digit day, but might miss it slightly. Forecast shows we cool back down to low 80's this weekend. Looking forward to it.

Spent some time in shop yesterday making a drawer and base for my valet project. Due not used to 90+ heat yet, spent today recovering. 

Bandit - nice sign, I want one….

Stay happy, healthy, and covered in saw dust!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. After hitting 73° today, it's down to 58. Still not bad for 10pm. No rain today, but on the lookout for some potentially severe stuff tomorrow.

I saw the doc today as post-op appt. He seems to think everything is going pretty good, but I'm going to go in for a bit of therapy anyways. I'll let you know how that goes.

I'm going to slowly get back into the shop and start working on the workbench again.

Bandit - Nice sign you got there.

Rick - glad you made it back from Texas without incident. Let us know what the doc said about your back.

Bbob - will we get to see pics this time? I'm anxious to see how they turn out.

Well, stay safe and comfortable everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Super start to todays weather, with plenty of sunshine, no clouds….nada….!! it was 64 at about daylight. The humidity is at 65%, and the winds are light at 5 mph. 0% chance of rain…..! We've had enough to last a good while. Currently it's 77, and moving on up to 89 by later today….! It gets dark here in the hills about 8:15 now, and soon it will go to about 8:30…..I like it. But it'll mean more humidity as the summer wears on, too.

bandit…..A belated happy birthday, and a nice b.d. gift you got. It will look good down in the dungeon…!!

BurleyBob….Hope the boat runs good for you….Now you just need to get 'er out and run it….I need to do the same thing with mine….Going to take mine to my marine dealer and have it checked out to make sure all is ok, since it's been setting over a year. I put plenty of fuel stabilizer and filled the tanks before having to set it up while healing.

Mike…..Saw my back doctor yesterday morning. He said things look good…just need more healing….He's a bass fisherman, and wants me to fish a tournament w/ him on the 25th….!! I'm a little apprehensive about it. But he thinks I'm ready for a boat ride and fishing after 4 months….I'm healed up, but still sore.


----------



## BurlyBob

Is it ever raining here. Think I'm going to stay inside today. At least my pickup is getting the dust washed off in the driveway.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees with showers here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL: +89°, RH 51% & breeze 2 5 MPH.
I am anticipating my trip to SD. I will spend two weeks there and attend my 58th class reunion. The town has he population of around 900 on a good day. The reunion is for all graduates of the sixties. 
I will spend time in the Black Hills, Badlands and a day or two at a friends ranch in hopes of getting some good BW photos.
I informed my present employer, whom I work for PRN, that I was coming back when I felt like it. I have been the go to guy filling in for nurses who are on vacation, sick or don't show up. My mind told me two days ago to get gone.
Jacksonville is 850 sq. miles and I drove 151 miles in it in one day. At 76 that is too damn much.
When the day comes and I'm lying there thinking about life I am not going to say to myself, "I wish I had spent more time at work."


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
Phoenix is cooler today, mostly cloudy, already reached our high of only 91F, with 12% RH. Winds are strong and kicking up a lot of dust, gusting to 30+ MPH. Tomorrow forecast to be 80F, so happy to tolerate the dust and wind to get there.

Stay happy, healthy, and indoors hiding from the weather!


----------



## MSquared

Low '70's, partly cloudy, light breeze and dry. Lovely weather for the PGA Championship. Which, is literally in my neighborhood. Biggest spectator accommodations to date.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 74°, cloudy and breezy. We've had rain and sun on and off all day today today. Even had a little hail this afternoon. There's still a chance for more rain this evening. Tomorrow's high is a whopping 46°. Ah, spring in Wisconsin…

Jerry - that's exactly why I retired at 60. These are years Deb and I will never get back. I can't say I'll never regret my decision, but it hasn't happened so far 

Rick - hopefully you are up to going on the fishing trip. Even if you can't fish, you can promote yourself to boat driver and beer manager 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another stellar day in store it looks like….it's gonna turn warm to hot by the end of the day. It was 67 at my wake up / coffee time, and now it's got up to 72….!! It's mostly cloudy and the humidity is at 74%, so it's gonna start getting muggy from now on. The wind is light at 6 mph. The high today will be around 86, so here comes the heat..!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Friday morning has arrived in Phoenix!
It's 64F 34%RH outside according to forecasters. Closed up shop measured 77F and 18% this morning, got to love the retained heat from yesterday in our concrete jungle of desert dwelling suburbia? It's already cooling off with doors open and down to 72F in a few minutes. 

Heading for high of only 81F today. Hope/Plan to get some time in shop today. 

Past couple days finalized the fitting a drawer for valet. Made from curly maple with leopard wood front and ply bottom. Here what it looks like:








Made a pull handle from curly maple, but it's too large and hides too much drawer front. Need to find a different (smaller) solution. Drawer is 3×15" wide on wood runners, so have to plan for a little stickiness over lifetime.  Brain says I should be using wenge or ebonized figured wood pull, but probably use a thin metal cabinet handle. Depends on what I can find at the BORG? 
That's all for now.

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your Friday!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

6" of rain last night….West Liberty, OH is about 1/3 under water….Mad River is about 3-4' above it's banks…

Hot and very HUMID outside, today….and we may get another round of showers, later today…


----------



## Bonka

+93°, 38 RH and calm. We have only 5'' of rain so far this month. It won't be long until lightening, trash burning or some other mishap will set the woods on fire.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. I've been kind of absent. Not a lot of time with work and soccer and training. It's starting to get hot around here. I think summer is coming.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Come up here Bill. We got to 52° today which is the high until maybe Thursday. Will be in the 40's all week with chance of rain and maybe snow some days.

Jerry I have a class reunion in SD this year also. Just not as high of number as yours. Mine is #45 in Spearfish in July.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 46° after a high of just 50° today. We had about 1/2" of rain in the guage this morning. A little rain fell on and off today. We may get some storms tonight and again tomorrow.

Spent a little time puttering around in the shop today, but wasn't really productive.i was squaring up the fence on my POS Craftsman jointer and it looks like it has a bit of a twist in it (something I knew but was in denial of I guess). I think I will attach a 1/2" layer of wood to it and the try to flatten it on the jointer. It seems like the easiest way to fix it without spending more than the jointer is worth. I'd like to get a nice 8" long bed jointer, but just not in the budget.

Bandit - that's a lot of rain at one time. We've had a couple gully washers like that but they are few and far between.

Take care everyone. Stay dry and comfy.


----------



## Bonka

Festus; Do you recall the Myer's Herford Ranch just outside Spearfish? My uncle ran that for a few years. I shot my first deer just accross the road from there when I was 10.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yes Jerry I remember it well. Was great deer country until they built the interstate through there. You would not recognize it now. It is all buildings including the Post Office, a school, a few businesses and a bunch of residential houses and apartments.

Has been raining all night and may turn to snow in a bit. Is 36° now with a high around 40° later. Another good day to be in the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 66 at coffee time, with plenty of cloud clabber…..!! It's now got up to 78 rather quickly, and the humidity is starting to rise….It's 66%, and the wind is at 10 mph, and slightly breezy…..! It feels like 81 out there, and the high is forecasted to be 82, so we're almost there. There is a 30% chance of rain now, and moving up to 50-60% by around 3:00, and off and on rain through the wee hours of the morning till around 4:00 in the a.m. A very slight cool down for tomorrow: 78*, and a low of 54 (?)…..!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Good chance of rain tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

HI Gang, I finally got a break from the rain and got the yard mowed. I cut is quite low as we're going to get more rain and it could be over a week before I can knock it down again. My knees and back are feeling it now.

Mark, I'll definitely post a couple of photos of the flag cases when I get them done. I've been having a devil of a time getting the joints cut nice and tight. So far I've made 4 prototype and one final case that didn't cut the mustard. Maybe next week. I'm hoping to go fishing for a few days and play in my boat.

We're enjoying watching the new colt the neighbor's mare dropped. It's a sorrel piebald. Apparently the mare, who was 16 and it was her first colt rejected it. Seems all the daughter's spend shifts nursing the colt threw the weekend. The little guy has survived and is now attaching to another mare who lost her colt a couple of weeks back. He's a cute little guy and I do mean little. The vet didn't think he would survive the first night.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening again, gang,

Well….It's official…..the rain hit here about 3:45, and it got seriously dark. Got a report on my phone saying we were under a tornado warning until 8:00 p.m., and turn to a severe thunderstorm warning. Just a bit ago they changed that to just rain…..!! So they really don't know anything that's gonna happen. They are good at guessing. Most of those weather people couldn't hit the ground with their hat.

BurlyBob….Sure hope you are able to get on the water, run your boat, and catch a few fish….It's been a long winter…..! I'm fishing a buddy tournament this coming up Saturday the 25th with my doctor who did my back surgery. When I went back for my follow up appointment last week, he said "I need to get you in the boat…it's time, and I need a partner for a tournament"...! I figure if something happens, I got my doctor with me…. It's been over 2 years since I've been out in a boat, or casted a rod…..!! I'm a little nervous, but kind of excited, too..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting here waiting for the same line of T storms that Rick had. It looks bad, but I don't think it will amount to much. Some wind and rain.


----------



## MSquared

"A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at the doctor's office" .... or something like that!


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny 82 degrees right now….a few clouds…..went to Lowes to get a couple connectors…came back outside….was having a light rain shower….couldn't even see a cloud that it was coming from…1/2 back home, rain had quit…and left a BIG rainbow…..

Lowes trip #2….needed 20" of 4" duct….four of us were trying to get the seam to snap shut….gave up after 15 minutes. Bought a length of flex, instead. 
has cooled off to a very humid 78 degrees…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 50° with mostly.cloudy skies and 97% RH. Temps should get close to 70 today with rain and t-storms this afternoon. Looks like it may be wet for most of the upcoming week.

Tomorrow I start therapy for my knee (which is doing pretty well) and hopefully figure out what's going on with my shoulders. I haven't had a decent nights sleep for some time.

Rick - glad to hear you decided to go on the fishing tournament with your doctor. I'm sure you'll have a great time

Lots of turbulent weather out there, so watch the skies everyone


----------



## bandit571

Windier than a Senator outside….rain coming. 20-25mph sustained winds…gusts up to 50mph, maybe.

County has about dried out….getting set for the next round…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up during the wee hours of the morning to a thunder and lightening storm. It was loud and bright. The rain had moved out, but another round of the same moved back through. It rained all night, but finally quit about coffee time. It was 54 when that was going on, with plenty of clabber, also. The humidity is up there at 88%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. The high will only get to about 74-75 today. So a significant cool down is in effect. Looks like another round of rain and storms is set for Tuesday. It has now warmed up to 68*, and moving on up.

Mike…..Sure hope the therapy on your knee helps. Sure don't want the knee to stiffen up on you. What's going on with the shoulder now…? I tell ya' bud, getting old ain't for sissys….!! I figured that out a long time ago…!!


----------



## Firewood

Rick - I hope to learn more tomorrow, but I think my shoulder issues is due to being too sedentary because of the knee and over exerting when getting up, etc. But yeah, getting old sucks.

Oh, and we dumped about 1" of rain out of the guage this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego, with rain showers throughout the day, then heavier rain overnight. Looks like a pattern of light rain on and off for the next week. Now, I like a good downpour, with thunder and lightning, but in all honesty, light rain every few days is better for us.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was a cool 51 at wake up this morning. Much nicer today with a high of 70. Nice spring day. Haven't had too many of those. I bought a new to me box blade for my tractor. It's also a better counterweight than the straight blade that's been on there for picking up heavy logs with front loader. Consequently I've been driving back and forth on driveway this morning. Just ordered 18 tons of gravel, but it won't come til tomorrow. I guess everyone wanted some today, but everyone can't have some today.

Rick, I'm happy to hear you're going fishing. It's been a long time.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!
Unusual weather today in Arizona. Above 6000ft expecting snow north of Phoenix? 
Phoenix was cool 54 this morning at sunrise, it's 68F near lunch time, with high of only 74F expected.
Feels more like late winter/early spring than May, were it's normally in lower 90's?
Regardless of variation from normal; beautiful day in desert today, partly cloudy, mostly sunny, cool weather. 
Wished it would stay like this year round!

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your weather!


----------



## MSquared

85 deg's, way over normal, breezy, partly cloudy, thunder storms on the way. 65 tomorrow, more like normal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with occasional showers. Rainfall for the last day or so has been 0.41 inches. We should see rain activity off and on for the rest of the week.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Another stellar day here in the hills and hollors in the mountains. It started out at 68* at coffee time, and was purdy sunny for a good while. Then as it started to warm a tad, it became cloudy and looking like rain may be coming in. it rose to 75*, but the clabber held the temp at bay for a bit. It's now 78* here at 5:40, and that's the high, looks like. The weather channel on my phone is showing rain later tonight, and I just got a weather "ding" saying we are under a tornado watch until 1:00 a.m……!! Tis the season for them…!
I started putting together some tackle and rods I'll be using Saturday in the tournament. Stripped the old line off of my reels, oiled and lubed the reels, and putting on new line, and changing out some baits. Boy…..fishing line sure has gone up in the last 2 years…..the kind I use, anyway. $25.00 for a 200 yd. spool….Flurocarbon..! But you can't take a chance on loosing a keeper fish, or breaking a line….when there's $$ on the line.
Oh yea…..The humidity is at 64%, and the winds are at 13 mph. Feels like 81 now….That's all folks….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

YES!!! I finally got the boat in the water this morning. Took a new guy with me. I've know him for years and the first time we've fished together. He might actually work into a decent partner. It was 52 when we hit the water.
Only thing we caught was a few perch. That's okay as I was really wanting to wring the boat out. It fired up on the first crank and things only got better. I'm quite conservative about how I run my boat. I don't get to crazy. I figure I worked a long time to have something this nice so I don't get stupid. I've made careless mistakes in the past and broke things. That only costs me more money.

Might be another week before I get to go again. To much wind and rain. Guess I'll have get some things finished in the shop.

Hey Rick, how does that 4lb Flurocarbon fish? I bought a spool of 6lb Excel last year. I've yet to put it on a rod. I pretty much just fish ultra light spinning tackle for both trout and smallies. We don't have anything as large as the bass you have down there.


----------



## MSquared

Just got a nice used fly fishing rig from a grateful neighbors son. We look after his Mom as he's hours away. He recommended Youtube for tutorials. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dabble with a fly rod. I'm not much good at casting in a trout stream. Gotta be able to mend and keep a realistic drift. I mostly use it in ponds. Find an open field and practice casting. Make sure to wait for the fly to reach the back of the back cast before moving the rod back to the forward cast. That's the best I can do. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 43° and overcast here. A sprinkling this morning, but otherwise dry. Yesterday was a pretty nice day overall, but about 1pm we had a line of storms come through. They were pretty brief, but sure packed a punch. We were at our old neighbors house when it hit. Had some straight line winds around 60 MPH that snapped a birck tree in half. Other areas had a lot of damage from falling trees. But it was minor compared to what Texas is going through.

I jointed some boards for the workbench top this morning. Went well - I just have to be careful how I step.

Glad to hear you guys are getting back on the water. I enjoy fishing, but without a boat there aren't too many places to go. I'm guess what ever line I have on the reels is pretty brittle by now. I'll get out again one of these days. Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Kind of dreary 67 degrees outside…..

Got a bit of shop work done, though….had to make a special screwdriver..









To remove those saw nuts…









Used a spade bit, and a fancy handle..









Then grinder, and a file to reshape the tip of the 1/2" spade bit. needed a notch to fit around the bolt's shank









Then thin the end until it matched the slots. seemed to work.

May try to gently drive those bolts out, so I can remove the wood handle. Need to clean things up, and sharpen the saw.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool mid 40's day here. Rain showers of and on all day. Looks like about the same for the rest of the week around here.

Hope all our friends are safe with all the nasty weather south of here in OK And TX and places east. All we got is rain and snow. We can handle that. Cool enough that the snowpack is not melting as fast so no major river flooding yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I really think the big rain missed us last night. Another tornado watch was in effect, but never materialized. Went to town to eat supper (good Mexican food), then on to the beauty supply store for the spouse to get supplies for her shop. It never rained a drop while there, and I don't think it rained at the house, until this morning when I was having my coffee in the sunroom…..!! BAMB!!!! Here it come, and it came down hard for about 30 minutes. Now it's off and on for a while…It was 66* then with mostly clabbered up skies, and still 66* …..! The humidity is at 89%, and the wind is brisk at 12 mph. The high will get to 83 (?)….!

BurlyBob…..I've used fluorocarbon for many years, and it does great here in the clear water lakes I fish. I've only used 10 and 12 lb. line. 4 or 6 lb. is just too light for me, as I don't use ultra light rods and reels. And lakes like Toledo Bend or Lake Fork I use 15-20 lb. fluorocarbon, and 20-40 lb. braid. I'm going in for the kill…..Fluorocarbon doesn't loose it's "memory" like regular monofilament…It practically disappears in clear water.

We have some big largemouths and smallmouths in these lakes, and some mean Kentucky bass. I gear up for them…..Try that fluorocarbon you have….I think you'll like it…..it fishes good….!! I've also used the Excel from Bass Pro Shop, and it fishes good too…..!!

That's about all I have for now…I'm gonna head to the shop and work on some more tackle, etc. Gearing up for this weekend…..!! We're heading towards the 5,000 mark on our thread, so keep the post coming. It'll be 15,000+.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining to beat the dickens here. Looks like there's no fishing for over a week. If it's not raining the wind is going to be blowing. That means I might get those flag cases done.

Rick I was teasing about that 4lb line. I remember you saying you never go that light.

I hope everyone stays dry. It sure looks like there's a lot of wet weather out there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. Much better chance overnight and tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and warm


----------



## Bonka

+98°, RH 33% breeze


Code:


 2 MPH.  I'm glad the humidity is low. This weather reminds reminds me of my days in WA

 the Hanford Works.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 52 at wake up. Had a quick but potent storm last night. It's finally warming up and getting a bit sunny. Just in time to fuel more storms tonight. Tornado warning until 10pm. Hope the power doesn't go out tonight. I gotta watch the Blues play tonight. I'm hoping they win and move on to the Stanley Cup. They haven't made it in my lifetime.


----------



## MSquared

Absolutely gorgeous today! Low 70's, bit of a breeze, low humidity, mostly sunny with a few high clouds … my kind of day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Just an up date on today's weather…We were under a tornado watch in my county at around 3:00 p.m., and a severe thunderstorm to boot. It started pouring down rain about then, and the wind got up something fierce. It broke some small limbs and blew them all in the yard. It was howling, and the rain was coming down hard. Up until this writing, the storm moved through with a roar, and it just passed a bit ago. Could be more on the way, so stay tuned for any further developments……!! It has now cooled down to a pleasant 58*, light rain, and the humidity is at 93%.
Stay tuned for further developments as they unfold……!!! That's all, folks…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Bits 51°, cloudy, winds are 17 MPH and humidity is 57%. No rain today. Just chilly and overcast. Tomorrow they say it will get up to 78°. Quite a swing from today's temps.

I ripped all the bench top boards today. That was all I could get done as I take baby steps getting back into the shop. Next is to start gluing up the halves of of the top. Just thinking through vise placement. Well, enough for know. Eyes are at half mast and closing quickly

Stay safe and dry everyone
!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's getting hot in the upstate, 86 yesterday 79 today, 88 tomorrow and between 93 & 95 from Friday and next Wednesday. To top it all off, we have very little chance of rain. I haven't turned on the sprinkler system since we moved in here and I'm reluctant to do so since it'll mean another monthly bill I'll likely need for a very short while.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with showers this afternoon and tonight.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

Orange park.Fl, +97°, RH 38% breeze @ 6 MPH.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is still having winter/spring weather today, 
Cloudy 74F & 24% RH, with windy conditions. We are 15-20 degrees below normal for May.

Have had some rain sprinkles overnight the last 2 nights as dust on vehicles parked outside are covered in water spotted dirt. Didn't get enough moisture to rinse the dirt off, only enough to help mosquito population. 

Been busy. Working on putting finish on men's valet, and setting up a new toy. 
Sorry not wood working? 
I finally found a used 180A Hobart mig welder on CL I could afford. Only have 20A 240V in shop (runs with 20, but needs 25), so reconfigured sub-panel in my one car garage to add 30A breaker and proper plug. Haven't touched a welder in 25 years, and that was torch or stick, so got some learning to do. As soon as delivery driver brings some new eye protection, will start back down the dark path of metal fabrication.

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy the weather!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Just getting on as I've been tied up today doing some rat killing and chores. It was 67 at java time, and mostly clabbered over. Right now the humidity is at 67%, and the wind is a tad breezy at 12 mph., but not bad at all. The high got to 85*, but it felt like about 90* out today. After yesterday's storms, it was muggy out.
Spent a good bit of time this morning finishing up getting my tackle and rods ready for Saturday's tournament. 
It's felt kind of good to be back in the shop, even if I'm not working the wood right now. Hope that changes pretty soon….! Just have to see how things go.

Mike……..Take it easy as you ease back into doing things in your shop. Like you've told me before, don't rush into anything quickly….Give the old knee time to heal, and the shoulder, too….Them are "old bones" you're trying to heal up….).

Captain Klutz….My dad was a certified welder for the government for years before he died. When I was younger he taught me to weld some, but I was never interested in it too much. I was more into working the wood. When he died, he was working as an inspector where they were making 500 and 1,000 lb. bombs to send to Viet Nam.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a really windy day, thankfully it's calming down.

I finally got the oak flag case in the clamps. What a relief. Finally got the joints nice and tight. Tomorrow it's splines, face frame and sanding.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 66°, 80% RH And winds are at 8 MPH. Last night we got about an inch of rain. And today was our warmest day since last October. It got up to low 80's. And it just started raining. It shouldn't be like last night, but I'll let you know.

Doc ordered more blood tests to try and figure out what my shoulder, etc issues are. I sure hope we get to root cause soon.

Rick - you can trust me that I am being very cautious in the shop. How many rats did you kill .

Bbob - don't forget to post pics of your flag cases.

Capt. -. Would also like to see a pic of the valet once it's finished.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of tornadoes in MO last night. 3 people were killed near Springfield. A tornado tore thru the heart of Jefferson City. Lots of damage, but I haven't heard of injuries there. The Task Force was activated, but disregarded when damage wasn't as severe as they thought. I thought a tornado was coming right for the house, but it turned more south and missed us. It was the same tornado that had hit Joplin MO a few hours earlier. It was the 8 year anniversary of the tornado that killed 161 people in Joplin.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with intermittent light showers.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

High 60's, breezy, partly cloudy, a bit of rain on the way. Decent forecast. The planes of all types are flying in low over the neighborhood for the annual Memorial Day Airshow down by the beaches this weekend. They stage nearly all of them at an airfield a couple of miles away. A spectacle from the backyard! (And no crowds!)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I remember that tornado. I lived in Maryville, MO until dad got transferred in 90' so I have some attachment to the state. That was a real whopper that went through Joplin.


----------



## MSquared

All the best to you and stay safe out there West of us. We're in "Hurricane Alley". Hurricane season is coming up. We're as 'used to it' as anyone can be. Over the past several years, tornadoes that touch ground, although few, have become more commonplace. Nothing compared to what you folks in the Mid-West and South of there experience in 'Tornado Alley'. Water Spouts are not uncommon here though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never been to Maryville, but I'll be going there in a few weeks. Our task force training exercise will be taking us to Maryville and Cape Girardeau, both by Blackhawk helicopter.


----------



## MSquared

Whoa! Now that'll be a wild trip, buckle up! Envious ….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will also be flying all of our gear in a C130. We were supposed to be using Chinooks too, but that didn't work out. This is a joint exercise between us and the Army National Guard to display preparedness for a big earthquake.


----------



## MSquared

Well Bill, you folks are doing God's work for sure. Bringing in the big guns too, with a C-130! Geez! Running with the Big Dogs. And I have to say; 'You'll be traveling in style'! I've done a bit of helicopter work. I describe them as a flying '57 Chevy. Depending on the pilot, of course. ;>)


----------



## WoodenDreams

Rapid City,SD broke it's record snow fall for May 23rd. Hill City,SD got 18". Custer,SD got 23". Deadwood,SD got 25". I always expect a blizzard here in South Dakota the first or second week in May. Eight years ago we had a blizzard the second week of May, It left snow drifts 3' high.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix!
Very pleasant day happening, high is 75F & 24% RH. 
Was a cool 55F this morning, and had puddles in drive and street on the way out. So, last night we got a decent shower? Nothing serious, but at least this time the dust was washed on the truck. 

Spent some time in shop today. First I slathered a coat of Arm-R-Seal on men's valet underway:
[Walnut, with curly maple and leopard wood drawer face]
















Garage was closed, and flash created glare - sorry.
.
Not sure if I will put drawer in front or back, but created a secret drawer built into the base for box:









The picture makes it look worse, then it does with naked eye, but I do need to add some more dye to adjust the tone to match woods. Didn't see the inconsistency in wood color until it was too late to make a new one (without starting over). Some of this walnut has been hanging around in shop 10+ years old and has faded, so spray on diluted dye stain to make it look more consistent. Can see the grey faded color on interior of box. I pre-finished it with WB poly before assembly.

Also fired up the new (to me) welder and attempted to learn mig welding. LOL
Took half dozen passes to deal with helmet adjustments and not being able to see. Then made some ugly test passes, slowly getting better on each one. Even made some tolerable but uneven fillet corner welds on 1/4" sq tube laying around.  Only spent 90 minutes playing with it, but think I am ready to ruin something important now! HeHe….

PS - Tornado's? BTDTGTTS
I was raised on Tornado alley of north central Ohio. Also lived in tornado prone area in north central Indiana for 10 years. 
Never forget the time I was riding with local bike club, when a front kicked up and dropped an F3 just south of the starting point for our ride on week night. Never rode back to car so fast in my life, might have been due a tail wind? Half folks hid inside the beer cooler at a diner where we end the rides, rest lived down wind and attempted to get home before it passed through. 
Remember, Tornado's are not scary, they are simply mother nature way to create lumber! 
Friend in area had an old fashion belt driven 42" log saw, then driven off tractor tire. Helped him collect and slab some wonderful white oak from his neighbors the weekend after that tornado. LOL

Stay Happy, Healthy, and enjoy your weather!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,
Is a decent day here. Got up to 61° and sunshine most of the day. No rain today but a breeze made it feel a bit cooler than it was. Should be about the same for the next few days they say.

Stay safe with the wild tornados, flooding and t-storms. Plenty of nasty weather around the country lately.



> Rapid City,SD broke it s record snow fall for May 23rd. Hill City,SD got 18". Custer,SD got 23". Deadwood,SD got 25". I always expect a blizzard here in South Dakota the first or second week in May. Eight years ago we had a blizzard the second week of May, It left snow drifts 3 high.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Got to love the Black Hills Weather. Grew up in NW SD and lived in Spearfish for 35 yrs. Worked in construction and plowed snow for the State DOT. Never knew which job I would be working from Sept until May.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 71° and sunny today. It's a bit breezy, but a very nice day none the less. Last night we had another inch of rain fall. I feel for all those impacted by the heavy rains and severe storms.

Wisconsin is part of Midwest, but not part of tornado alley. But we do get them here. We've had them hit in every month except February. In 1984 Barneveld was hit with an F5 that pretty much wiped the town off the map. 9 people were killed.

We had a tornado in Stoughton, a town near Madison that was about 40 miles from where I lived, but I still found a document from there on the back of my property.

It's been a while since I've been on any military aircraft. All I can tell you is that when you see people on TV having casual conversations on a C-130 like they're at the local cafe - never gonna happen. You can't hear squat on those things. Chinook is even worse as I remember.

Stay safe everyone. Keep your heads down


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm a bit excited. I've flown in Chinooks and lakotas,but never Blackhawk or c130.


----------



## MSquared

First of all, just came in and quickly saw the news of the tornado and flooding damage in 
MO. and the surrounding areas. Our hearts go out to you!

Bill; " A bit excited"? C'mon!!! You can't wait to jump into a Blackhawk! A ride of a lifetime! Like Mike eluded to, they ain't luxury aircraft. They are efficient, light-weight 'air-frames' that they basically attach super high-powered motors, necessary flight mechanisms and fuel tanks to. And they can carry a bunch of 'stuff' depending on the aircraft's load limits. 'Creature Comforts' were not in the plans! Suggestion; Stick a set of ear plugs in your pocket in case there's not enough headsets to go around. Mike is right! ...... That aside, you folks will surely go in when others are running out. God bless you for that!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I did sign up for the training assuming that it was all unpaid. Riding in in cargo planes and helos is payment enough. Now I found out that we will be paid. It's not a huge amount, but enough to make up for having to take off work to go.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. Boy, you young guys get all the fun!

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Marty, I joined the task force in 2014 and so wasn't there, but they responded to Hurricane Sandy. Two guys from my FD were with them. Hearing from them as they worked up there was what ultimately inspired me to join. It's not easy to get on and took a while for me to finally get taken on. I'm very proud to be a part of it and intend to stay on for a long time.


----------



## MSquared

Bill - You have a lot to be proud of! Thank you for your service. Sandy … so many stories of people coming together to help. Locally, of course, but from all around the country. I could go on and on, but in short, all of the responders brought a more than *huge* sigh of relief to so many people. I won't hijack the thread. I could though!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 57° with light winds. We had about 3/4" of rain this morning. Just heave rain, nothing severe. We are under a flash flood watch until tomorrow morning. Not too much on the radar yet though.

The doctor started me on some antiinflammatories for my shoulder and hip pains. Hopefully, they'll do their work quickly.

Back when I was in the army, I remember a colonel describing a helicopter as having the same aerodynamics as a galvanized brick. Never stopped us from jumping on board when the opportunity arose though 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Ha! That's a great description! I did filming from helicopters and light planes from time to time. Some good rides, some awful. Always an adventure. I can't imagine how you Army folks managed with all that gear on!!


----------



## Firewood

Marty - Being a skinnymalink sure has it's advantages. It was pretty awesome flying along with the doors wide open. Ah the good ol'days. And remember - keep those muzzles pointed down!


----------



## MSquared

Oh Yeah!! "Safety Tip"!!


----------



## bandit571

And…most of the time( on the hueys) we sat on the floor….just turn to the sides, and slide right out….and hope they didn't stop 10 feet above the ground. One foot hits the landing skid, then the other hits the ground….

Thunderstorm passed just to the south of here…about..noonish…still too warm, and too muggy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW yesterday, nearly 80; cooler and cloudy today, 60 ;-(

Been busy lately, getting the 5er ready to go and helping LB with mom's house. I advertised a little on Craigslist. Got a great offer from NC. They made a mistake on the shipping and wanted us to forward the money to them. They said they hoped we were honest ;-) The mistake was $1500. We were instructed to deposit the check at an ATM, withdraw the $1500 and send it by Walmart money service to the shipper in Georgia who would be picking up items from several places in Oregon. The check was on plain paper without any of the watermarks typically in a check. LB was going to drop by the police station with the check. I doubt if they will even take a report.

I saw you are going to fly fish a while back Msquared. Remember to work the rod between 10 and 2 when casting and working out line. Be patient and let the rod load before reversing directions. It's easy to pop those flies off ;-) I met a fellow at Sportsman's Warehouse a while back who said his record was 72 fish on a fly in one day! That was in eastern WA. This side of the hump doesn't have the classical hatches that goes with good fly fishing ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny 47° day early here. Should get to 70° and a 0% chance of rain. Maybe we will dry out a bit today. A good chance of rain the next couple days and cooler by Monday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a bright and beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan, specially after a rocky night last night. Storms rolled through about 3 AM and gave us a heck of a light show. It woke me up out of a sound sleep. It seems to be raining about every other day here and I'm getting tired of it. The grass is growing so fast from all the rain, I no more than put the mower away and it's time to get it back out again.

I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had my hands in a lot of projects around here when I can dodge the raindrops. I started building a lumber shed on the side of my garage. It's gonna be a half a$$ lean to of sorts. It's gonna be 24' in length and 6' in width with 8' to 7' high roof. My bones and joints aren't helping me much so I do as much as I can when I can. I've got one wall almost done. Doing it in three sections as I have no to help lift into place when I've got the wall together when it's done. So far I'm using materials I've purchased from estate sales and hasn't cost me that much.

I've been reading your stories everyday and everyone has some exciting things happening from FF Bill's upcoming Helo experience (I've rode a Chinook) to *WI Mike's* shoulder pain and *Rick's* travels to Texas and back. I've read them all but been too busy to jump in. We even had a new fellow jump in there too, "*Wooden Dreams*" welcome aboard, we hope you stay for a while. Come back often after you dig out from the snow fall in S.D.

I'll keep in touch and y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Supposed to start raining about midnight, then through tomorrow, but that's it for awhile. No more rain in the 10 day forecast.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

We hit 100° with 41% RH in Orange Park, FL @ 1400 hrs today. I am waiting for the crackle coating to dry on a bellows so I can apply milk paint and see what happens. This project has been on damn thing after another. We have made several bellows before with only a few small problems. The were with cherry and walnut. This is with poplar. I had chunks come out of the wood pattern cutting it. The band saw had a bearing go bad and I put in a new one and changed tires for the first time. Other mishaps occurred that I can't recall. I hope we are going to have better luck a things progress.
I am getting ready to go to So. Dak. to do photography and my main camera has a major malformation. The repair guy is on vacation until just a few days before departure. So I may have to take another older model with me. I'll have to figure it all out again. But what the hell there's nothing to be done about it except deal with it. I see folks on a daily basis that have a lot worse problems than that.


----------



## bandit571

85 humid degrees outside,,,with a good, stiff breeze….trying to decide on mowing the yards, again….before the next line of stroms come through….and I do not do heat well…been down from the heat more than a few times….them IV needles they use are HUGE!...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix!
The nice spring like weather we have seen over the last week is gone. Back to normal. Hit middle 80's yesterday, and it's 88F during my late lunch, heading for 91F high. Humidity is 11% this afternoon, so it does not feel too hot unless you get into sunshine. 

Bob - Those CL scammers drive me nuts. Any time I sell a large or expensive tool, get at least 2-3 scammers. The ones offering to send check via email up front are easy to ignore. 
Last time, had a person who seemed normal; sent a phone number (later learned with broken speaker and it was a free online text retrieval service), asked questions about how tool was used, traded email for day and half. Scheduled to see it next day, one hour before arrival sends text saying had to leave town unexpectedly, and was going to send me a check to cover sale and the shipping costs by his carrier. All I had to do was cash the check and pay the guys in truck $1000 when they showed up. ding, ding, ding, we have a scammer. Never have I seen one take several days trying to set up the crime. 
Filed out an FBI internet crime complaint since this one sent me phone number: https://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx/

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe from predators, and enjoy your day!


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - I've only been next to Huey's when they were firing up and coming up to speed. Yoooowzaa! Can only imagine a Chinook! Again, you military folks got stones!

WWBob - Thanks for the fly fishing tips! I'm planning on poking around on Youtube tonight and get out in the yard tomorrow. I'm told there are many good streams, brooks and rivers here with good fishing, but nobody's telling where … 'yet'! May have to bribe someone with a BBQ secret or two!


----------



## BurlyBob

Woo, there's ben a lot going here the last few days I've been offline. Way to much to catch up on.

Don, I added number 52 to the heard. My buddy picked up a #7, type 11. That makes a total of 5 - #7's. I'm thinking I need to set some time aside and restore several.

It's still a little breezy and looks like more rain coming. It's nothing like you guys on the other side of the Rockies.
You folks are flat out getting hammered.

Have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 69° here after reaching a high of 82. We had some rain this morning, but once that passed, it turned into a beautiful day. Probably the best one of the holiday weekend.

When I was in Germany, my neighbor, a chief mechanic, was going to set me up for a front seat ride on a Cobra gunship. Unfortunately, I broke my wrist in a fall off an APC. Having a cast squelched that plan. Would have been awsome though.

This is the wierdest aircraft I've ever been on. It's called a skycrane.










This one was setup as a troop carrier, but they can haul just about anything and lower it down via cable.

Take care everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Got woke up by a loud thunderstorm, this morning…morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting, I've never seen a sky crane setup like that. I used to see them when wildland firefighting. They set them up with a tank and pump so they could hover over a lake and pump water into the tank thru a hard suction pipe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a nice sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 64 and heading to 74. Perfect weather to do nothing.

*Burly Bob*, I never thought I'd say this but, I think it's about time to sell some of my planes. I'm getting too many. While I'm still looking for the "right" ones to buy, I'm also letting a lot go by the way side in my search too. I need other things like, tools, materials, etc. You once said you were thinking of selling off, and now I understand. I have to step back from them for a while. I guess, that's gonna be more of a winter project now.

Well, It's time to head outside and do some more building on my shed. My old bones and muscles aren't what they used to be. I'm sore everyday. Ok, enough said. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought an old Stanley Sweetheart #3 level the other day in an auction. I think I paid $1.10.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 68 at 6:10 this a.m when I finally woke up after a 10 hour snooze. Plenty of sun, and the humidity is at 82% 
The wind is very light at 4 mph. It's now up to 70 degrees and rising. The high will be 86, and looks like some clabber will be moving in by this afternoon.

Well gang, I fished the bass tournament yesterday with my doctor. Got up and 4:45 a.m and I met him at 5:45 to unload my gear, put it in his boat, and headed to the ramp to check in and draw our take off number…we were # 14 boat going out. There were 42 boats entered. You have to idle by the weigh-in guys with your livewell lids open and to make sure you don't have fish in them. We went up the lake to some of my spots first and managed one keeper (the bass had to be 15" or more), and fishing for a limit of 5 bass per boat…...smallmouth, largemouth, and spotted bass or Kentuckys as they are called here in the South. It got really warm out as the day progressed, and weigh-in was at 3:00 p.m. We had a limit of 5….averaged about 2+ lbs. apiece. Around 12 lbs was our total. Prolly not enough to get a check. Lots of 5 fish limits weighed in. After getting up and down in the boat to run from spot to spot, my back and old body was killing me when I got home. Not used to it, I guess. Had to take some heavy drugs. Took a cold shower, dranks some coffee with the spouse, ate supper, and finally hit the rack about 9:00….I was dead. I slept about 10 hours or more. Man I was sore this morning trying to get stretched out. But I never gave up, and fished from can to can't. My doc caught 3 keeps and I had 2, plus a lot of small fish we caught….I really enjoyed it, but paying for it today…. There is another tournament like this in June, but I'll have to wait and see if I can make it….He really wants me to fish it with him, so I'll see….!!

You guys talking about riding in the choppers. I rode in Cobras (they were gunships) and Hueys. I had to sit in the floor by the door gunner since I carried the M-60. I was the last one on, and the first one off when we landed. Scary,,,,!!! Never rode in a Chinook….!! Us ground pounders never got that privilege…But we walked more than we rode…..Jungles, rice paddies, and checking out villages for weapons…It was an exciting time….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, it's probably more fun for me to ride the helicopters since I don't have to worry about shooting or being shot at. Thanks for doing that bud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.......and here comes the rain. Hadn't rained for 3 days while I was at work. I've been home for an hour and now it's raining. I'm so tired of rain. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope all in the path of weather are safe. Sure a lot of nasty storms for you folks this year.

A nice sunny day here. Should get to 70° with a chance of showers later. Might get the bike out for a short ride later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we had 0.08 inches of rain, and and it'll be spotty showers till tomorrow morning.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL 101°, RH 34% and breeze @ 2 MPH. I finally turned on the A/C in the garage for a small fitting up and gluing job. Even with cross ventilation and a high velocity fan it was just over uncomfortable.
I have two patients to see tomorrow. I will see them and be done before 1100 and then home to the cool.
We are still dry. Only 5'' of rain this month. Fires are popping up. Most are due to lightening. IIRC Fl is the lightening capital of the states or maybe the world.


----------



## MSquared

High 80's today, Mostly Sunny, Low Humidity, Rain on the way late tonight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 93 out right now and the pool is way too crowded to even try to head over. I tried working on my motorcycle in the garage for a bit but even with a big fan pointed right at me, I was sweating too much to safely get anything done. I'm relaxing with a large ice water right now and will probably be inside until I'm summoned to fire up the grill for supper. I did get to go for a ride this morning which was nice but going out again now with my gear on would be suicide.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thought I had it whipped. Wrong O! One of the splines chipped out right at the corner. Crap o'Dear! i'm trying to glue in another piece and that won't fix the problem Think I'll take a back saw and cut a small slot to try gluing in another piece. I'm getting tired of fighting this project. I seem to be having more and more of those types.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is not the hot spot? 101F in FL? 93F in SC? 
LOL It's a flip flop day!

Phoenix east valley was in lower 60's at sunrise. 
It's only 82F, and 22%RH mid-afternoon. Forecast says high is 83F. 
Winds are howling at 20+MPH average. Wind tunnel between garage door and side door keeps blowing the side door shut. Annoying, as wind is sliding the 20 lb door stop across the floor every 10 minutes.
Some rain in mountains north of desert valley, but it's far enough away to only increase humidity 10% from yesterday.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and find a cool place to shelter from heat!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 69° and sunny with a light breeze today. Got into the low 70's earlier - nicer then they said it would be. Tomorrow should be cooler with chance of storms.

Getting ready to start gluing up the workbench top. Just walking through the dry fit to make sure I get it as flat as possible.

Bbob - sorry to hear that project is giving you gas. You'll get it though.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day developed in WW this afternoon after a marginal, overcast start, 68, partly cloudy.

I reposted mom's furniture to Craigslist. I think I got two more scams out of 3 replies ;-( Thanks for the FBI link, Capt'nK, I'll send them the info. Maybe they will get one of them someday.

Marty, I would start casting with a short line without any leader on it to get the feel of the rod loading. When I started I was at a park on a dock. A fellow walked up and asked me how long I had been casting. I told him if he had been watching for 15 minutes he saw it all ;-) He asked if I wanted some pointers? Of course I did ;-) He went to the RR and his wife told me he was some kind of championship fly caster. Lucky break, eh?

Looks like they are really catching it in the mid section of the country; floods and tornadoes ;-(


----------



## MSquared

WWBob - Man! That was a very fortunate encounter you had with the fly guy! Watched some videos last night. Went out in the yard for while today, took a deep breathe and went at it. I didn't get 'too' tangled up! The wife worked early this morning and I was the source of entertainment when she came home and chilled for a while.  I'm over-doing it. "Captain Obvious" moment here … It ain't like Spin Casting or Surf Casting!! I'm sure it's a 'muscle memory' issue for me. I'm fine with light spin rigs and the 10 or 12 foot surf spin rigs. I can hit the mark (mostly!) A bit rusty, but have even done fairly long casts on conventional reels. This, on the other hand, is entirely a rhythm thing. A line floating in the the air above your head before you let it settle down is very foreign to me. Surf is about power, a quick, positive load on the rod and getting the lure/bait out there. I'm gettin' the idea though!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, That was a lucky break! ;-)) Remember to keep the going between 10 forward and 2 on the back. Going too far and trying to go too fast are the biggest mistakes I think most make, including me. If you are too fast it can pop the flies off and tie knots in your leader. Be patient and let the line load the rod. For tight spots there are roll casts and other tricky moves I have forgotten. Good luck.

Fly fishing isn't about catching fish. Sort of like hunting mountain goats with a flintlock. Back in the 90s I decided I was going to quit smoking, get in shape and go goat hunting with my flintlock. The chances of drawing a goat permit were slim, so I applied. You only get one permit a lifetime. I was drawn the first time I applied. I hadn't quit smoking but I was walking. Some neighbors asked why I was walking so much. I told them I was going goat hunting. They said walking here wasn't the same as walking up there. I told them if I'm not able to walk a long ways at sea level, I wasn't going to be doing it at all at 5,000 feet.

Rolf Johnson of the WA game department wrote a book about Washington Sheep and Goats. He said the purpose of the muzzle loading goat hunts were to provide recreational opportunity without substantial impact on the resource. The system they set up was very successful. I had all the recreational opportunity I wanted without any impact on the resource.

There was a goat I named "Premo Billy" up there. I saw him a couple times. His horn were at least as long as his face, definitely a record book goat. He was at least 400 yards away up on the cliff in a classic pose when I saw him the first time. Would have been an easy shot with my .280 Remington, but well out of range with of my .54 flintlock. Too beautiful to shoot anyway. Glad I only had the flintlock ;-)

There were 2 lesser billies always together. They were nice trophy quality, but way out of range on the cliff. There were several nannies with kids. The Nannies were legal, but taking one of them was killing 5 goats. The kids with her would probably not survive the winter and 2 more would not be born next spring. 
While I was packed in for a week, on the 2nd or 3rd day, everything in the area seemed to disappear for a few days. I found cougar tracks in the area. I supposed everything went into hibernation until it moved on.

The air was definitely thinner up there! I remember seeing an ad for a guide service that took people into the Primitive Area of Idaho. It was all hiking. The ad said that no matter how good a shape you are in, you will not be able to keep up with your guide! I never even consider going with them! ;-)

Enuf typing practice for today. Not many scrambled words. Things are looking better ;-)


----------



## MSquared

#1 -Haaaaa! Bob, As fate would have it…... Speaking of fly fishing …. Read the details!!

https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/tls/d/brooklyn-table-saw-planer-jointer/6897000864.html

#2 - To Bob and to all; Wish I had the space! For future reference, is this a decent deal?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 47°, sunny and calm for the time being. Will only get into the 50's today with rain and storms on their way.

Today is Memorial Day. A day that should be filled with somber and reverence for all those who gave everything for our freedom. For all you who put their lives on the line, and stood among the many who's lives were lost - sometimes for reasons we may never understand, you have my deepest appreciation for your service and sacrifices.

Thank you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the reminder, Mike. Truly they gave everything.

It's supposed to be a good day today, if a little warm and muggy. My standards for a nice day have have gone down a lot. If it doesn't rain, it's a nice day. I think I'll fire up the mill and turn a maple log into lumber. Im gonna do all straight board with no live edges. 5/4 I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BobWW, I have a buddy that goes elk hunting in CO often. He has never gotten an elk. I would like to go with them and not hunt. I have no interest in it, but I'd love to spend the time in the mountains.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another bright and sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is at 60 with calm winds and the high for today will be 73. However, later today the rain will come again.

*FF Bill*, I'm with you. I'd love to go into the mountains and not hunt, maybe fishing though. I used to hunt years ago, but sold everything. I kept falling asleep in the woods waiting for the deer to wake me up. LOL

As *WI Mike* so eloquently put it, I have to agree, he said my sentiments exactly. Happy Memorial Day brothers. Remember those that never made it back and those who made it back but suffer from PTSD and other ailments, my prayers are with them.

This morning I have two grand daughters staying with me and they are driving me nuts. They are looking over my shoulder while I write this. So, I should go and give them some attention for a while. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Nice cool ( mid to upper 60s) and not much cloud cover….might hit the upper 70s, later

hauled two full trash bags out of the shop, this morning…..whew….

Two saws got done, last night..









Both seem to be from before 1870…
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW shaping up near 80.

Too many do not realize the significance of Memorial Day, its purpose or origin. Just another day off to lay in the shade and have cold ones.

Marty, That looks like a real deal! Too bad you don't have the room.

Bill, I have spent a lot of time in the woods hunting with friends, but never took much game. SWMBO and the kids didn't care for wild game meat, so…..... why take it?


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL 102°, 41% RH & a 4 MPH breeze. I would ask for sympathy but I know you guys would tell me just where to find it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember how I said it wouldn't rain today? Well, scratch that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 48 hours, we've had 0.20 inches of rain. Not much of a much, as these things go. No more rain in sight for at least the next 10 days. Bummer.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Couldn't ask for a nicer day here!

WWBob - Well, such is life! At least I'm learning from the LJ'ers. I had a feeling it was a decent deal when I saw a the Unisaw. I hope somebody on here grabs at least some of it. If the guy has this, there's gotta be more!

Mike - Ditto.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is almost too cold for May? 
It's 75F, 20% RH, partly cloudy with stiff breeze of ~10mph. 
High is forecast for 78F. 
With breeze blowing thru garage and low humidity, need a jacket if I sit for any length? 
LOL Sorry Jerry! My turn in hot box is coming very soon…..

While I waiting on poly to fully harden on men's valet, decided to paint some saw parts last night after winds calmed down. Using light gray for interior of saw, and dark grey for exterior. Not a fan of ugly tools, if you haven't figured out that by now:








Before condition wasn't too bad, minor surface rust on trunion supports, and dust defector. Sorry for fuzzy pic:









Stay Happy, Healthy, and treasure those that deserve the memorial day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I can thankfully report that my patch job succeeded ! I forgot to get any photos of before I turned it over to the neighbor. They might bring it back for me to spray a little shellac on it and get a piece of glass for it. If so I'll get a photo of it. Now I get to tackle one similar to the one Bill posted a few weeks back. I'm still struggling with the design of it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, It looks like a whole shop for a third of the price of a new saw! Reminds me of the fire sale prices at mom's estate sale. One guy offered LB $1 for 2 high quality Master padlocks keyed alike in the factory packaging. LB countered, "$2." The guy rejected it. LB told him if $2 was too much he probably didn't have anything worth locking up anyway ;-)

CaptnK, Looks like I'm getting educated on immermet scams really fast. Relisting mom's furniture on Craig's List on Saturday seems to only have attracted 3 scammers ;-( That is 4 for 4 responses on CL ;-((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats, Rick! I just noticed you are halfway to Part 3 ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Bill seems to have sent his rain over to my place….clouded up, and now raining…

have a "Blonde" right now…a Guinness Blonde, that is…


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it's mine, it won't last long.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got to pass this all here. Earlier today I delivered the flag case to the neighbor family. The grandson asked me a month or so back to build one for his Grandpa. I wasn't really wanting to do anything for other folks. I've got a list of things I need to do for me. Well, me being me the softy, I did it. Wow! What an amazing reward I received!
The kid came over with $60, and thanked me for the case. I thanked him for the privilege. The kid and I were almost in tears when he left. There was no way in the world I could accept all he offered me and only kept enough to cover materials.

I am most thankful that this kid will always cherish the memory of his Grandfather when he looks at the case with his Grandfather's Flag. A case I built to honor a Man and the Flag he served.

I've said this many times here, God bless those that serve and those that love them.!!


----------



## Bonka

Your Old School Bob. God Bless you.


----------



## MSquared

WWBob - That was a 'classic' come-back to that guy at the estate sale!! Yeah, just wasn't my time on the CL listing. Still getting a 1-car garage set up. Slowly! Already crammed. I could have sworn I had a plan to be all squared-away by now! 

P.S.; When you go hunting, you go HUNTING!!! Whoa!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a nice, but hot day out today. It was 70 at coffee time when I rose to drink my fill of java. Mainly we just lazed around today as we don't have any family close, and no one comes to the casa….! We like our alone time…!! It was a tad breezy today, but not too shabby. It got to 87 around my neck of the woods today, and a high humidity too. The humidity is down now to 61% and a light wind at 5 mph. I spent a good part of the day putting my tackle away after the tournament, and re-arranging my boat, and re-organizing….!! Everything's back in place..

Hope all your guys had a nice holiday today as we look back on all the men and women who gave so much for us to enjoy the freedoms that we have with our family and loved ones…! I know I reflected on it, as I lost a couple of friends while in Viet Nam. I'm so glad I made out alive, but so many didn't. Let us never forget what this day means.
From what I read on our thread, it sounds like most of you were busy with some shop projects, etc., and maybe some good grub to boot… And congrats guys…..we made over 5,000 post on this second half of our thread. Altogether we've got over 15,000+ post. That's incredible…! That just shows you how much we really like to yak….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 55° and foggy here tonight. It got a bit warmer than they predicted it would as we climbed into the mid 60's this morning. But the weren't wrong about the rain. Looks like we picked up about an inch today. More chances throughout the week

Went to the neighbor's house for a cook out that turned into a cook in. But that's ok. It was still a great time with good friends.

Rick - glad you had fun fishing this weekend. I hope your aches and pains are short lived.

Bbob - no worries about the pics. I'm glad to hear your flag case had such an impact.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Tornado warnings everywhere….seems to split around this area….one or two on the ground south of here….may have been one up north….so far, so good, here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I heard there was a bad tornado in Dayton OH. Ohio Task Force 1 deployed.


----------



## bandit571

Beavercreek area….may also have been one up near Celina,OH….

Was a WILD night.

Morning to ya…where's Toto?

Daughter lives in Huber Heights, OH…..just north of the Tornado hit areas


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a wet dreary day here in Mid-Michigan. It rained all night and part of this morning so far. It must be the remnants of FF Bill's rain. The temp is 62 and won't get much warmer than that. It's supposed to get warmer tomorrow but, it's gonna rain all day long.

*Dawson Bob*, I have to tell ya, I just sent one of my Fez Display cases to Hilltop drive in Chula Vista. I'm sure you know that area. Pretty cool.

*FF Bill*, those tornado's scare the crap outta me. We used to have to pull the trucks out and stand by during Warnings. I hated that leaving my family behind and me out in the open. I saw the news this morning. This is a bad year for tornado's.

*Burly Bob*, I remember when I made a flag case for a guy to hold his dad's flag and decorations. He cried like a baby. It really warms your heart knowing you did something right. You're a good guy Bob.

*Rick*, WOW, I can't believe we hit over 5,000 on this thread. I remember when we got excited when someone would hit 1,000 on the other portion of the thread. A lot of words have been said. Good Job Rick.

Well, I spent my day yesterday babysitting grand daughters until 3 PM When they finally went home. Then my stepson's paid for me to play golf with them. I felt bad when I beat the pants off them. NOT!

Well, today I have to go to the doctors for a routine visit. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The mostly sunny morning is turning into a mostly clabbered up day so far. Who knows, maybe the sun will break through again. it was 70 as I stumbled to the kitchen for my first cup of sheep dip. It's now 76 and moving on up. The humidity is at 76%, and it may move up too. The winds are kinda light at 7 mph., and at times, gusts creaps in. We have a small chance of rain later tonight, and then it's supposed to rain into some of the day tomorrow. The high will get to 87 again….A normal weather pattern for this time of year it seems like. You guys keep your eyes peeled for any bad weather that's coming your way. Tornados know no boundries, and can hit anywhere. Stay alert gang….!!!

Bob (WW)…..I just noticed you were the grand prize winner hitting # 5,000….!! No prizes awarded, but you win anyway….. Keep them post and pictures of projects coming, gang, and let's go for another 5,000+.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a nice day here. Mostly sunshine and a very small chance of rain. Maybe we will dry out a bit. Should get to the upper 60's today and warmer the next few days.

Hope everyone out east and south are safe. A lot of nasty storms. I have a cousin that lives near Huber Heights, OH. Have not heard but think the tornado missed his area.

Not much happening in the shop. Might have to go looking for something to do. Getting boring around here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day shaping up in WW, cloudy, 58 headed to 72.

Rick, I noticed I was 4999 so I could not resist the temptation to claim the 5000 grand prize and congratulate you.

Don, Actually it is over 15000 counting Part 1.

Marty, WE have a lot of wide open places here to support our adventurous spirit. My dad ran pack string taking in hunters in the late 40s on the Lochsa River in northern Idaho. Some times his pack string stretched out a quarter mile. He said heading up the switch backs on a particularly steep spot, he had horses and mules going 7 different directions at once. He packed out 23 head of Elk one year and 22 the next or vice versa.

The summer I graduated from high school, the guy he had run pack string for stopped by to try to light a fire under his sense of adventure I think. He said he couldn't find anyone who could handle the horses and mules to run the string. Dad had a dairy farm and a job, not interested in that. He told the guy Bob could handle them, but he's going to college this fall. That was the end of that.


----------



## MSquared

WWBob - Two wise men there. First, your Dad for saying what he said. Second, the potential customer for getting the 'drift' of what he said!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. I do indeed. It's only about 12 miles South of here.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My aunt works as a secretary for a school. She was surprised to find a bear in the lobby today. I think she took this picture. The bear had to be tranquilized by the conservation agent. The bear is being relocated to rural jefferson county. Guess where I live.


----------



## dawsonbob

What, you don't want brer bear there?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, Looks like he wants out. They should have let him go ;-))

SWMBO saw a couple bears while walking with the grandkids at the Tree Farm a few years ago. It was early summer. The way she described them, they were probably yearlings. I suspect momma had a new pair, but you never know. Being between them and momma is sacred real estate; no human trespassing allowed!

Ol' Sol is sneaking a peek just before he retires for the day.


----------



## Firewood

Seems he might be looking for Christopher Robin?


----------



## Bonka

Well we finally got 0.54'' of rain and it cooled down to 80 @ 2030hrs. Humidity is ^ to 75%. I have a five day weekend and I'm,hopefully, going to go out and shoot a bunch of photos using some new lighting techniques and measuring.


----------



## MSquared

Whoa!!! Tornado warnings in these parts! That's not normal…...Hope you folks West of us are doing OK!


----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## Firewood

We're ok here in Wisconsin. All the heave stuff is tracking south of the warm front which we are not part of (it's 52° here). But we are under a wind advisory for the next few hours. This is residual stuff wrapping around the backside of the storms tracking to the South.

Stay safe everyone. Maybe a little extra safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty dangerous stuff around Kansas City. Task force is on standby.


----------



## bandit571

71 degrees outside….had a large thunderstorm go by here, a few miles to the north of town….about an hour or so ago…..Been windier than a Senator all day….got up into the mid 80s, today…

last count…9 tornadoes hit Ohio. Celina had one fatality…car was blown into a house, and onto a sleeping resident in the house….

Was it back in April of 1974 they had over a 100 tornadoes? Including Xenia, OH?


----------



## MSquared

Radar's looking kinda nasty here. With any luck, it'll blow out over the ocean. It's rumbling pretty heavy at the moment though. Winds picking up.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant day in Phoenix today. Reached low 80's for high, 18% RH, partly cloudy, decent breeze again. Warming back up normal temp, supposed to be middle 90's tomorrow.

No shop time due family obligations. Attended son's High School graduation, there were 900+ in his class. Spent 2.5 hours listening to names being called out along with 5000+ other people. What a zoo! 
Glad that is over. Two down, one left….



> Was it back in April of 1974 they had over a 100 tornadoes?  Including Xenia, OH?
> - bandit571


Had to mention 1974? There was a band of destruction from western state line @ I70 to Cleveland that event. I lived in Findlay Ohio at that time. Had 2 tornado's touch down & tear up farm structures and trees near me. Started demolition with a barn on southern outskirts of town, then followed on a line from about 2 miles south to 3 miles east of my childhood home. Was a dumb kid watching it for awhile, the stuff flying through the air was amazingly dangerous, and forced a run to shelter.

Shortly after that was as when I learned how to run a belt driven log saw, two different ones actually. The one with actual Morse steam engine driving the belt was coolest version. Always looked at tornado's as mother nature's way to make lumber and firewood after that? 

BTW - Have had the privilege to watch tornado's from less than 3 miles and then shelter like a scared rabbit in 4 different states. Never got a direct hit. Always managed to be more than 1 mile away thankfully. Scariest was 3 mile wide event in Oklahoma that passed over I40 same time I did, about 15 years ago. 
Oh yea: when the wind sounds a freight train, you have seconds to find shelter, or it's too late. Not something for the faint of heart to experience. You are in state of shock and awe after it passes, even if you don't get hit.

Stay Safe, Happy, and Healthy, and out of Mother Nature's danger path.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a Chilly 54 this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We have heavy cloud cover and fog in the area. No rain in the forecast for today however, there will be some tonight and for a couple days hereafter. The expected for today will be 72 hopefully.

As *WI Mike* put it, all the storms stayed south of us and tried to wipe out the I-80 corridor. And it sounds like even *Marty in Long Island* may have felt the vibes from the tornado in near-by New Jersey. These are some wicked storms that are brewing. The Xenia, Ohio tornado was the focus of disaster management when I was a young pup in firefighting training back in the late 70's. It was a massive storm that caused a lot of damage. Hey *Capt Klutz*, I'm glad you made it through that monster of a storm.

*WW Bob*, yes I know we hit 15,000 on our thread. I was talking about us being on the second section of the thread at 5,000. But, that's okay.

*FF Bill*, how did the bear get in?

The wife and I went to a T-Ball game last night to watch our grand kids play ball. We nearly froze our butts off watching them. I can't believe how cold it is here. And to think, abut a month ago I liked the temp being 50. Now it feels cold to me. LOL

Well, enough said, it's time to go do something while I can. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The temp was 68 after a good rain shower that came in around 3:00 a.m. this morning. A good light show w/ thunder. It woke me from a good slumber, and finally got back to sleep about 4:00 a.m. I feel like someone just dug me up….!! It's now 71*, and the rain has moved out for a while. More rain is coming this afternoon into late evening. The high will get to around 80-81* depending on where you are. The humidity is at 85%, and the winds are calm now at 6 mph. Rain chance is 60%-100% from then until about 6:00 a.m. in the morning. 
I'm driving over to Flippin around 11:30 to have Mexican food for dinner with all my fishing buds. Then dropping by Ranger Boats to pick up a pro pole for my butt seat. It's right there in Flippin, about 12 miles from me.

You guys mentioned Xenia, Ohio. One of the guys that was in my bass club in Memphis was in that tornado that tore up the town. His home was destroyed by it, and he had a job offer to come to Memphis to work for Harvester Mfg. as their plant supervisor. Another member of the club hired him, so he moved to Memphis in 1974-75. Those two designed the cotton stripper that all the farmers used. I fished with both of them for years in the club, and Roger (the guy from Xenia) was my fishing partner when we went to Toledo Bend till I had shoulder and then back surgery. Haven't been now in over two years to fish with him or anyone else. It's a sad situation….!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Supposed to be 94 today in the upstate and no sign of rain any time soon. Looks like maybe some clouds next Wednesday but that's it for now. We don't need much but a little would help the landscaping and the yard quite a bit.


----------



## bandit571

69 cloudy degrees around here…

April 74..was standing around at work, in Jackson Center, OH. that night, watching the weather….
Aug, 75….joined the local Nat. Guard unit . The same unit that lost two people in the aftermath of the Xenia storm…building they were standing in, to get warmed up..collapsed.

Missed the convoy ride when they went to Ft. McCoy in 75…..seems the FAT supply sargent was riding in the back of one of the trucks….who weren't allowed to pull over…seems he had a problem….well, the back tarp does have a small flap door…so..the truck following behind his truck got a view of a full moon….then had to use the windshield wipers….Nobody said which interstate they were on at the time….

My idea of fishing? Involves a nice shade tree, a comfy lawn chair, a cooler beside it, with a few cold ones on ice..un-baited hook on a bobber, if the fish snags the hook, his bad luck. maybe some CCR playing on the radio..


----------



## Firewood

Now there's a vision I will never get out of my head. Thanks *Bandit*. :-0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Don. I don't think they know. May have smelled food and pushed on an unlocked door.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say severe storms will be here between 4 and 6 tonight. I can't wait.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like summer is getting here. Should be 70° today which will be the coolest day in the 10 day forecast. Mostly upper 70's and some low 80's and small chance of rain.


----------



## MSquared

We dodged the bullet. A tornado(s) touched down about 75 miles due west of here last night. That's close enough, thank you! We got the storm. High winds, heavy rains, thunder and lightning. More to come tonight.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 82F & 15% RH in Phoenix before lunch time today. Heading for 90F today, then slowly creeping to 100F by Sunday. The 70's were near record lows for May in desert, nice while it lasted. 
Got to love the weather, or you go crazy….

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

"The weather is the weather, whether you like it or not"


----------



## MSquared

Here we go again! .....


----------



## Bonka

102°, RH 36% breeze @ 2 MPH.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 68°, sunny and calm. It got up to low 70's today once the clouds moved out. We may get a little rain tonight, but no storms.

I hope all this serious weather finely settles down for everyone. Between the tornadoes and flooding, I too would be feeling dispair right about now.

I'm finally getting around enough on my knee that I can spend more time in the shop. A buddy came over and helped glue up the first two sections of the workbench top. So far it seems to be coming out pretty flat. I'm happy about that.

Stay safe my friends


----------



## MSquared

Had heavy weather here for a while. Rattled the house. Blew South and out over the ocean. Whew!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had some storms this evening, but they say a pattern change is coming with less storms.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, mostly cloudy with PM sun breaks, about 70, no rain, no wind, ............

My grandmother who spent all but a couple years of her life in the West Bend, Iowa area never saw a tornado. Grandpa worked repairing a lot of damage to houses and barns.

We were there in 1976 for their 50th wedding anniversary. A tornado sucked up a little town in Nebraska or Kansas. I did n't like being there. I figured I could handle anything that happened when we got to the Rockies. Grandpa told me if I saw one on the road, to get down in the ditch on the storm side of the vehicle so it didn't roll onto us.

We didn't see anything and spent the 4th of July weekend in Estes Park, Colorado. After we were home a flash flood took out Estes Park with 154 fatalities on July 31. That was a rude awakening! Mother Nature could dish out things I couldn't handle ;-(

Hope everyone stays safe and it all blows over.

WE should hit #5050 tomorrow, Rick ;-) Is that another prize number?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

The heat is indeed back: Phoenix east valley has reached the high of 96F today. Humidity is running 9-10% RH when its hot, and ~30% when it's cool. There is gentle breeze; but it's still hot outside. 

Forecast shows a mind numbing constant 98-100 degree high everyday for next 10 days. Overnight lows are still in 60's now, so early morning is wonderful. But the lows climb to middle 70's after 10 days of constant near 100F heat, and we welcome our trip into summer time. Yeah!
Probably not worth posting anything in this thread till something changes, or I get something useful done in shop to share? LOL

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy your day!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 74° and mostly sunny with just a hint of a breeze. Enjoying a glass of wine on the deck with the LOML. Tomorrow we may get to mid 80's.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

Not a lot to tell about, really…! It poured down rain last night starting around 9:00, and rained all night till the early morning hours. It was almost dried up when I rose for my morning coffee. It was 62 degrees as the rain had cooled things down somewhat. Hit the mid 70's later on, and the high was 78 for the day. A little breezy early on, but eventually died down to a slight wind. The humidity was 82%, and now it's at 70%. The winds are at 0 mph. now. Tomorrow should get into the low to mid 80's…Looks like lots of rain moving in next week…..!!

About the only constructive thing I did today was put new labels on my 32 boxes of fishing tackle. I have a program on my 'puter that I can pull up, then send it to the printer. I use Avery mailing labels (1"x 2 5/8" size), and the perfect size for naming each box of tackle, such as small crankbaits, large crankbaits, worms, lizards, etc. That way I can see what's in each box w/o wondering what's in it…..!! Keeps the boxes organized and named…!!


----------



## MSquared

Rain and lots of it. Wind has settled down. Soggy and Foggy in the high 60's. New Jersey is considering a Tornado Alert system. Very few in the recorded weather history, 'but' .........


----------



## MSquared

Someone's apparently off their Meds!

https://tenor.com/view/run-away-monty-python-the-holy-grail-killer-bunny-gif-5605546


----------



## firefighterontheside

Run away, run away! Spam!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it is F R I D AY, right…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 81°, sunny and breezy with 44% RH.

The workbench top is now glued up into 3 sub assemblies. Next they go through the planer and jointer before gluing them together. Then on to the base.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 59° out and promises to be a very nice day, but with the threat of storms tonight. I hope they're wrong about that. I'm sick of it.

I cleared an area of brush and trees to build my kiln. Hope to get started on that soon.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 59° and cloudy. It should get into upper 60's today, but a chance of rain.

They finally came and cut (most of) the grass yesterday. I was ready to see if we could get a farmer come and bail it. Hopefully, we will get into a more normal weather pattern that isn't so wet. But compared to so many others, we have nothing to complain about.

Stay safe and dry everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Looks like a pretty nice day shaping up. It was 62 at coffee time with plenty of sunshine and no clabber. The humidity was/is 82%, so it's gonna be sticky outside. The wind is light at 3 mph. The high will be 87…..!!

Yesterday me and my spouse drove over to another small town about 12 miles from us and had a sandwich and fries for lunch. She wanted to go to a couple of flea markets there and look for a small table to go in the sunroom. I hate going to those things. Nothing but a bunch of junk that people don't want anymore. Went to 2, and at both places I found an old wood plane. One was about 12" long, and the other was about 16" long. One had no plane iron, and the other plane iron was in very bad shape…..!I passed on both…! By the time we got home, my back was hurting so bad from walking around those places, that I had to have some heavy drugs…..). Took a good nap. I'm so sore from all that walking around yesterday, but it did my back good to do that….I think…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Absolutely no rain in sight. I think snow is pretty much out of the question, too.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

YAY!!! ..... Not! Today is NOAA's Official First Day of Hurricane Season here in the "Alley"!! Good luck in advance folks!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful day here on the high desert of eastern Oregon. I spent the morning lugging a spray rig around the church killing weeds. I think I spent 4-5 hours down there and I'm beat. I'm thinking tomorrow afternoon I'm headed to the lake and play with my boat. I'm also pretty sure I'm spending the Monday at the lake trying to snag a few of those trophy bass they planted. I need to put some in the smoker. I'm pretty sure when it cools off this evening I'm mowing the grass. Ain't retirement great! No worries about the boss or the next crappy assignment! Just trying to figure out how your going to fill the next day or three with things you want/need to do with no stress. If you don't get it done, heck there's always the day after or so later. That is if it doesn't rain! It totally sucks to be retired!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny but cooler out here in Mid-Michigan. Storms rocked the night sky here last night starting around 6 PM and lasted until about 1 ish. Man it was a gully washer last night. It rained so hard, the water was flowing over the eaves. Today it's gonna be a little cooler than normal but, no rain in sight for the next 3 days hopefully. The expected temp today is 64. It doesn't matter, it's not snowing or raining. Yay!

*Burly Bob*, I like your attitude on retirement. What I don't get done today can wait til tomorrow.

*FF Bill*, I can't wait to see your kiln. Knowing you, it will work great.

*Marty*, Hurricane season? already? Good Luck. They don't make it that far north that often do they?

Well, I've gotta run out and get some things done outside while the sun is shinning. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It started out around 50° this morning. It's now 58 on its way to upper 60's. Looks like a nice couple days ahead of us.

Yesterday I took a longer walk then I probably should have and me knee is certainly letting me know about it. I want to get in some shop time, but will have to pace myself and take more brakes then I normally would.

Well, I guess I'll head down to the shop and see what I can get done today.

Take care all


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
It's sunny 74F, 40% RH with a gentle breeze at breakfast time. Forecast high is 96F today.
Heading to the garage shop to tinker on stuff for a few hours while it's cooler.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and have a Great Day!


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny 70 degrees outside, today….had a small shower come through last night….grass is still a bit too wet to mow…

Have a YardNazi next door…eho thinks EVERYONE should do their lawns like she does…and scalp the grass every 3 days…..I'll wait a few days, let her grass grow a bit, then mow mine…..then sit back, have a cold one, and laugh as she runs back out to scalp her lawn again…..Must be a HOA Transplant? I mean…every 4th house in this neighborhood is selling drugs….yet she wants to be like it is the rich section of town? Come on?

Have a Grill Gazebo to assemble, down at my Daughter's place….her's didn't have the hardware blister pack, so I have to scrounge enough bolts, washers, and knobs to assemble it.


----------



## Bonka

94°, 52% RH and calm. I changed oil and filters in the Mazda. I hate crawling under cars @ my age. I do not trust the oil change places and the dealership takes too long. At least I can still "Git 'er done."


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It a bit cloudy today.


----------



## MSquared

AF - The hurricanes typically don't come up North until later in the season, but you never know! We do get heavy weather from the edges of their activity in the meantime. Even if they're down South or out over the ocean. Often the radar looks like we're going to get a direct hit, but another weather system comes in and pushes them past us.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's already getting hot…! It was 67 for the low this morning, and has already climbed up to 78, with partly to sunny skies. It was 81% earlier, but now it's 65% (weird)….Winds are very [email protected] 3 mph. The high will be 86…..We still have a good chance of rain all this next week, but nothing so far…!! Tomorrow through next Monday they are showing thunderstorms. Sure hope they are wrong …!

Mike…..Sure hope the knee improves. At our age, it's hard to get all the "kinks" worked out. We finally can, it just takes a lot longer….!! Just take it nice and slow, and don't overdo it. Getting old…we can't stop….Getting all stove up ain't no fun, either….I think it might be happening to all of us on here…. No spring chickens here…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It's a beautiful day here. High about 80. No rain.
We went to the Croatian church in St. Louis today. Mass was all in Croatian. Couldn't understand a word. Then they had a picnic with lots of food. Watched Croatians play the tambura and dance. That was fun. Met a few people. We will go back.
Today is my 18th wedding anniversary. For our anniversary I'm giving cindy 3 days without me. I leave tonight for the training exercise I've been talking about. C130 planes are grounded so we will have to settle for blackhawks and Chinooks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope it works well Don.


----------



## dawsonbob

Congratulations on your 18 year anniversary, Bill!

Have fun on your training adventure, too.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it up to 70° today with sunny skies. It was a nice day to take a drive and enjoy a bit of the outdoors.

Before we left, I got the bench top sections planed flat. I still need to square the edges to the top. My old Craftsman jointer is not up to the task, so I'll take them to my buddies house and use his PM long bed jointer.

Bill - Congratulations on your 18th anniversary. At least you didn't have to leave for training until after! I don't think that would have gone well for you.

Rick - Thanks. The knee is already feels a bit better. I didn't do too much on it today. So yeah, retirement is great - but being retired means your old enough to have gotten there. And with age come those nagging aches and pains. Grrrr…..

Stay safe and cool…..and young everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a real nice day here. Should hit the low eighty's. The crazy thing is that over the weekend it's suppose to drop 25 degrees then start warming back up.

Mike, I remember that whole knee recovery thing. I had both of mine replaced on the same day. Rehabbing to get back to work was a killer. The PT guy gave me some good advice. Don't judge your recovery by Day to Day. He said look back to where you were a week or two back. That help me get a more positive attitude.

Good for you Bill. Eighteen years is a pretty good run. In your line of work a lot don't make it half that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Gorgeous here! Low 70's, Low RH, Mostly clear, some 'Puffy White Clouds' just sailing by …. good name for a band …. for somebody!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 92F + 20% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 96, and week is still creeping towards the triple digits end of week. Decent breeze blowing, so it's not too bad in shade right now. 

*Bill* - Congrats. Believe my 14th wedding anniversary on my second attempt is tomorrow, have to check the stone tablet. hehe.

*Mike* - Knee issues are something I wouldn't wish on anyone; swelling, throbbing, and aches to point that I usually consider looking for sawzall to cut leg off. In case I missed saying this before: Best Luck!

Hate to complain, what the heck?
Preface: Will spare gory details, but feeling poorly last 4-5 days. Wife keeps saying, visit ER. Just want it to stop, and already know that no one can wave the magic wand and fix it. Refuse to visit ER again for more cool drugs, due costs every time leave the place. *Really, Why are medical costs so expensive? *

If I see the regular doctor(s), it takes a week to get tests scheduled/completed, and know any results; and 99% of time I am magically better after the long week of agony passes. If it didn't cost $5-$12K every time I visit the ER attempting to figure this stuff out, would have gone twice already. Even with insurance coverage, still end up paying $1000 an ER visit due all partially covered diagnostics. Have already spent $5K out of pocket this year. Just stinks that i have think about costs, before I visit a professional to feel better. 
Yes, Getting old sucks. 
Don't get me wrong, am sick dude, with a list of known chronic issues. Doctors say the stuff I have can't be cured. They fill my medicine cabinet so it resembles a pharmacy, and explain nicely, 'jut have to deal with it'.
It's the reason I was forced to retire at 54 and decided to hang out here and bother you kind folks, when I'm not flat on my back or puttering around in garage with some wood. :-0)

Thanks for reading.

Stay healthy, happy, and ignore me today as nothing anyone can do to help.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been warm here the last few days. Up in the 80's daytime and 60's at night. A few more hot days then maybe a cool down for the weekend.

Have been working On my leather tooling bench for a few days now. Building an upper cabinet to sit on the back riser. Trying to organize and consolidate the tools and supplies and have room for the future. Built all new tool racks and am working on a drawer unit for all the rivets, snaps etc. The drawers are little, some are 2" high and some will be 1 1/2" so is like working in miniature. Today will start removing the existing back and lights. Have to build the support for the new cabinet and plan how to get the lighting back usable when it is done.

Here is a picture from a few years ago when we were still in WY. Will look a lot different when I am done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's hot already….!! It's now up to 80 degrees, and the low was around 72. It's partly clabbered over with breaks of sunshine every now and then. We have a chance of rain…sometime, but I don't know when….!! The humidity is on the rise at 75%, and the winds are mild at 7 mph. The high will get to a blistering 89, if you're out in the sun…!!

Capt. Klutz…..Sorry to hear your doing poorly, and having health issues….I wish I could tell ya why hospital and doctor bills are so high. Over the years I've come to realize that that's the way it is….!! It just keeps going up and up, and we're stuck with it. And the sad thing is, that we have to have insurance to cover both, and now days it cost a fortune to get sick, or have health issues…I think a lot of us on our thread have health issues. I know I've had them for years. It's like these back surgeries. one leads to another, then another, then another, and so on. That's why doctors like mine owns 3 bass boats, and a brand new truck. Built his parents a new home, his wife's parents a new home, and now he's building a new home for his family….!! I'm donating my part to him…!! Sure hope you can beat what's ailing you…!!

Mark….That's a nice setup on the bench for doing your leather work…Nothing like everything right at your fingertips. That's the way I roll…! Be sure and post some pictures of your new setup when you get it up and running. I'll be anxious to see it, since I too do leather work. I like the old tractor seats on your stool.. We have a couple of them from the farm….Too uncomfortable on my big butt…..

Bill…..I almost forgot to say happy anniversary on your 18th year of marriage to your bride. Hope you have many more to come….!! After 42 years with my spouse they come and go pretty quick… She doesn't let me forget, though…..!! Always little suttle hints and reminders floating around, as it gets close…..).


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight. I may have to start doing my rain dance again.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

About 70 windy degrees outside…keeps clouding up…act like it will rain..everytime I head to the door…..if I sit down at the computer…it starts to clear up…just a bit….may ..or..may not get to mow the lawn..today…

Too busy putting all these parts…









Back where they belong, in the order they need to be, and the directions they need to be…PITA..


















But, at least it now works like new….


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay Bandit what the heck is that and what is it used for? I've no idea of either.

Hey any of you know where the heck I put my boat key? I got all fitted out for a short play hours around the lake. I was almost ready to put the boat in the water when I found out the key was missing. Where the heck did I tell all of you were I put it. I'm sure I told all of you so I could remember where it was. Please help me gang. I want to go fishing a play in my boat!

I know for certain none of you all have ever had this problem!!! Why me?


----------



## MSquared

BB - It's over there on the left, under your repair bill ....


----------



## bandit571

Called the swing arm. I'm rehabbing a Stanley No. 358 Mitre Box….









Something like this….









That lever lifts up, to unlock the swing arm, so you can set whatever angle miter cut you want. Release the lever, and the swing arm should lock in place..IF there is a detent there for the pin to lock into..









One of these holes….view of the underside…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 68° but no longer sunny. It got up to upper 70's after a slow start and some rain around noon today. More rain in the forecast later tonight.

There's a bit of excitement still going on up the road from us. Police stopped a van on a bridge over I94 at about 4:15 today and it seems they are still in a stand off with him. They have about 7 miles of freeway shut down and the adjacent hospital is on lockdown. The thing is, I was at that hospital until about an hour or so before this all started. Glad my appt wasn't later in the day.

Well, that's all I've got for today.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was mid 50's early and headed for 82° this afternoon. All sunshine and no breeze this morning. Going to be low 90's tomorrow with a chance for severe t-storms and high wind then cool down about 25° for the weekend they say.

Staining the top cabinet for the leather bench today and hope to get the finish sprayed tomorrow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 58° after a near perfect day in the mid 70's. Looks like it will be dry with temps in 70's for the next few days.

That's about it for today.vvstay safe everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the anniversary wishes. We had a nice day, then I left for training.
The weather was almost cooperative, but did cause some issues. Flying back to The Army fort, we had to land at a tiny little town and wait for a storm to pass. The whole town came out to see the chinook. It was very exciting for them to see. Then while we were out at the training site, a storm hit our base at the fort and flooded it. We ended up in hotels for the night. One of the other crews also had to land and wait out storms. They landed at Whiteman AFB and also another spot. The chinook did not fail to be impressive. Note where the flight engineer rode. He wouldn't let us sit there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Too much rain. All the rivers are out of their banks and more roads are flooded out. I'm watching the river creep up on the gas station that was flooded out in 2017. I wonder if it'll flood out again. The ditches along the highway that take us into town and to Interstate 270 are holding water again and it's rising. More rain coming the rest of the week and into the weekend too.

On another note, Laguna discontinued the Fusion F3 that I ordered in January. I talked to them the other day when Beaver Industrial called to tell me. I opted for a refund. They called me this afternoon to tell me that there was another option with no cost to me. I'm really surprised by what the substitution is. 









This thing is a monster. 4 HP, 1PH 230V and it weighs 500 pounds. I'm in the market for a mobile base now… All I can really say is wow! Glad to see that Laguna is making this right after 6 months of waiting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always been happy with shop fox bases.


----------



## BurlyBob

This s crazy. Yesterday it topped out at 86 today it might hit 56 with rain.

Guess I'll spend the day rebuilding a couple of jigs to start my next flag case.


----------



## bandit571

Perfect weather around here, today….
All 3 reloading stands/jigs are assembled, two awaiting a finish..









Meant to hold a "Cap & Ball" revolver upright, while the shooter loads the cylinder. Size was set to hold a Remington Army…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It's a rainy day, as was yesterday and last night. It was 70 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber (naturally). A big thunderstorm moved through the area late yesterday just before dark. Winds were howling, and rain blowing through at a fast pace. Thought some of the tree limbs were gonna come crashing down, but naught….! it was all over in 15-20 minutes. I dumped and 1 1/2" out of the gauge. Now there's a little more in it from this morning and now….it ain't done yet….More on the way, and into the night. We're under a flash flood watch until Friday and ending at about 7:00 a.m. Its' now 76, showers, and the humidity is


Code:


 85%, and the wind is calm

 5 mph. Looks like we've reached our high for today….!

Bill…. Those chinooks sure looks different now than when I was in the military.. That's some sophistication right there, boy. I never rode in one, but saw plenty overhead. More for transport than fighting, they could carry a ton of supplies and personal……!!

Mike in STL…..I think you come out of that deal smelling good….Made out like a burglar….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Man is it ever raining. Like that cow and a flat rock!

I've got a question anybody got any ideas for a 10" flat top grind table saw blade that's not going to break the bank. I'm using an ATB blade that I've found is not the best for cutting splines. Trying to file down that peak in the middle of a cut is problematic at best.


----------



## MSquared

Around 80, a bit humid, and yes, the AC crapped out!!  ... Not too bad, at least it's not 90! Got the fans going.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Man is it ever raining. Like that cow and a flat rock!
> 
> I ve got a question anybody got any ideas for a 10" flat top grind table saw blade that s not going to break the bank. I m using an ATB blade that I ve found is not the best for cutting splines. Trying to file down that peak in the middle of a cut is problematic at best.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob,

I picked one of these up at the Woodworking Show in STL when they were here. I paid just over $100 for it on the show special. "10" TS2000 Super Combo Blade 1/8 Kerf ATBR 40 Tooth Blade

I can't wait to put it on the new saw coming to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Freud industrial rip, full kerf blade is FTG, but since it's a rip blade it's only 24 teeth. Cost about $50.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I was happy to see you were gonna join my Sawstop club, but I'm also happy you're gonna get that nice Laguna saw at such a deal. What amp draw will that 4hp saw have?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Evening approaching in Phoenix, It's 100F outside, and 104F in shop for high temperature. 
Another sunny, summer day in desert happening.  
Morning temps are up to 72/73F now, so morning work time is not as nice, and ends earlier. 
No more sleeping in I am afraid. 

FWIW department: 
Why is it every time triple digits arrive for summer, I always forget that 30min epoxy sets in 10min because its so bloody hot? Was a small repair job, got it done, but I thought I would have more time. 
My choices in hand were 5min and 30min, as I was out of 15min; maybe I did remember subconsciously?
#IAMAKLUTZ 

*Bob: * Best value flat top blade I have found is Freud 10" x 24T Heavy-Duty Rip Blade LM72M010. Ama-dud has listing for $52, only know as mine is getting dull and was watching prices to pick up a new one. They sharpen well, it's just they become less than full 1/8 kerf in second life? If I need to cut wider than 1/8", will often pull out my Freud 8" x 20T Box Joint Cutter Set. Cuts precise 1/4 and 3/8 slots, and there is no fussy setup like with dado blade. Box joint set sells for less $100. YMMV

Stay, Happy, Healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

One more thing:
*Mike* Congrats on the saw upgrade! 
Based on mfg/import rumors from my past work life, would guess that Laguna decided to discontinue the old Fusion as it was made in China? Laguna has been using Harvey Industries plus Sanhe group for most tool mfg/ With tariff issues, they would be losing money to sell more tools at old prices. Especially if there were delays in shipments and the newest increases hit orders from 1st quarter? 
Suggest that like Grizzy, Jet, and others; they have engaged existing Taiwan tool mfg. That is why the new saw looks more like traditional cabinet saw and less like skinny Laguna cabinets? LOL
Importing from China is ugly world right now. Many of the electronics end product folks are scrambling to setup new and move equipment lines to other countries. They are like duck on water: gliding smooth/calm on top; while paddling like mad underneath.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike, I was happy to see you were gonna join my Sawstop club, but I'm also happy you're gonna get that nice Laguna saw at such a deal. What amp draw will that 4hp saw have?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Average specs on a 230v motor is 5 amps max for every 1 HP so that would be at max draw of 20 amps. It's likely I'll never stress it that high, but I am installing a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another picture perfect day here. Got up to mid to upper 70's and mostly sunny. Unless you were near the lake where it was only in the 50's. Tomorrow promises to be close to the same.

I've been scolded by my physical therapist to back off a bit. So even less shop time for the time being. Grrrr…. Hopefully I can get back to normal I a couple days.

STL Mike - Awsome deal your getting on the saw. Some guys get all the luck! 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Today is starting out nice but it is predicted to rain a little this afternoon.

Think I'm going to settle on that Freud blade and as much as I hate to, I may have to buy it from Amazon. They seem to have the best price.

So I had to pull the ignition switch out of the boat and take to a locksmith. Total price was $35. Question is when and where will the original key and float turn up?

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Today is another perfect day outside. It's 78° sunny with a light breeze. It almost couldn't be any better. Except for all these damn dump trucks going by the house (road construction). Grrr….

Trying to obey the therapist and stay out of the shop but damn it's hard to do.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

70s today with a breeze, and no rain in sight….

Imagine going to a "Barn Sale" and seeing this…









Screwdrivers, hammers, wrenches by the box full…one didn't even fit in a box..









Brought home a couple drills..









A few screwdrivers…









Even a couple "modern" ones…









About $10 or so…..not too bad of a morning?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another warm sunny breezy day in Phoenix: 100F high temp outside.

Weather prognosticators announced a heat advisory till next WEDNESDAY! 
Appears we will climb up to see our first 110F temps Tuesday next week. 
Looking forward to ….... nvm

Stay Happy, Healthy, and good luck on your weekend rust hunting.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another rainy day here in the mountains, and it again, rained all night long, too….it was a pretty nice start to today's weather, except the rain. It was 72 at coffee time, with a whole lot of clabber, and no sun at all. It finally quit around about the time I laid down for my afternoon nap. It has stayed 72-73 all day, and that'll be the high. Looks like another round of moisture will roll in here about 7:00 or 8:00 p.m. later. The low in the morning will "dip" to about 67, so cool down is coming….!! More rain tomorrow, so stay tuned….!!

I spent some time in the shop putting new line on a couple of spinning reels….Did I mention how much I hate spinning reels. Unlike bait casters, the line wants to twist and cause me a headache. If I could find a buyer, I'd sell them suckers in a heartbeat…..!!

Mike…..I know the feeling…I want to get out there and do something with wood, even if it's wrong. My back is killing me now from messing with those reels….I'm afraid the back ain't getting any better, cause it hurts all the time. Never stops. It's been 5 months now, and no sign of getting better….it's really disappointing….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a cloudy, overcast day in WW, rainy, but just one. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow with record heat near 90 midweek.

Made a quick trip to help LB with mom's house late last week. One the way home, Cabbage hill outside Pendleton had one lane closed for construction on Sunday afternoon. 6 miles, 6% downhill, at 6 mph! ;-( The site was near the bottom. It was obvious why they did it. No way to close a lane on that hill with crazies going 85 mph with 100,000 pound semis in the other lane limited to 5 mph. One guy in a dually nearly wiped out a couple cars at the top doing about 80 in the 45 mph limit area to start the slowdown. If they opened it for the weekend, it would take all day Saturday to pick up 6 miles of cones and all day Sunday to put them back for Monday ;-)

After that, I made it to the minor slowdown at the permanent construction project on the Umatilla Bridge crossing the Columbia. Then, smooth sailing, to Yakima, up over the Manastash, down past the rodeo grounds and over Snoqualmie ;-)

It has a been a bit hectic this week. Was at city hall trying to extract some heads so they would be able to see the hazards of landscaping next door designed contain a pool of any leak out of the 1,000 tank. Shouldn't be a problem unless we have an EQ or wildfire out back. He has a row of trees to bring any wildfire over the tank to the houses. He filled it the last week of April, so he is ready for fire season. Should be a law against that kind of behavior! Both in city hall and on site ;-( Never dreamed I'd be spending retirement trying to save the neighborhood. 19 houses in the 459 foot emergency response radius.

Made a trip to see SWMBO's sister and BIL down south of here. Stopped an saw our nephew, one of the identical twin sheriffs of Lewis and Thurston counties. They have a few nutcakes, but nothing like here in the metro area.

Sorry to hear of your boat key woes, BBob. Been there myself ;-( Now I carry duplicates. I call it my don't get locked out again system ;-)

Be patient Mike. At least it isn't rotary cuff surgery. That was a month before I could used my computer mouse ;-( 6 months to normal.

Hope your back gets better soon, Rick. That permanent, chronic pain is the pits!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'm sorry your still in pain as well. I honestly don't think there is anything worse than pack pain. It totally sucks. You know I feel almost the same way about bait caster reels. My Dad taught me to fish using Mitchell 303 in Labrador. I have 3 bait casters and can work them correctly half the time. I bird nest so often. That really takes the fun out of fishing. I might get to go first part of the week as it looks like the weather is going to turn for the better.

It's 45 this morning and the rain is gone for a while. Hopefully it'll dry out so I can mow the lawn.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 75° and sunny. That's 3 days in a row of beautiful weather. Not sure how much more of this I can take 

On our way to Goddaughter's graduation. I guess that's one way to make me behave myself. It'll be lots of sitting today.

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words. I have to stop my prednisone due to an upcoming test. My shoulders are back to killing me in the morning bits gonna be a looonnnggg couple of months.

Stay healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 58° and raining. High today in the upper 60's.

It's already a year since Deb's mom passed. Going to meet her sister and BIL for breakfast before going to the cemetery.

Will try and get in a little shop time this afternoon.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Yep…..It's already heating up for today. It was 72 when I rose late for java, and it's sunny now and 78. Chance of rain 0%.. The humidity [email protected] 73%, and the wind is [email protected] 5 mph. Feels like 78…! The high will get to 86 w/ lots of sun.

Not too much to report this morning. As usual I woke up with a serious backache…..It's been 5 months, and it shows no sign of improving. Maybe I'm trying to rush the healing process…..It ain't looking good, gang….!!

BurlyBob…..I understand what you're saying about bait casting reels. It takes a lot of practice to learn how to throw and use one. Those are what I started out using when I was a young whipper snapper. My grandpa taught me how to use an open face reel. using an old open-faced Shakespere and braided line (that's all they had back in them days). Bought my first open-face when I was 17 (an Abu Garcia). The key to learning to use an open-faced reel is (1) don't over spool w/ too much line, and (2) Make sure your drag is set correctly. Too loose, and you'll backlash every time. Too tight, and it won't cast any distance. Keep your line about 1/8" below the top of the spool…Try those two tricks, and you're casting will improve a 100%. Line size is another factor to keep in mid.
Now I need to learn to spool and use a spinning reels….Grrr!!! One needs to be versatile in fishing…..

And I still have that Garcia 5000 D….It was/ is green, and still works great. Now it's an antique, like me….!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

70s today…showers keep going through the area…very light rain.

way too much walking around during all the yard sales, yesterday…..legs are sore, today…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got a little warmer than they predicted today. Made it into the low 70's. We had a little rain this morning, but nothing to write home about (oops - I guess I just sort of did).

Not too much shop time today, but I did pick out the pieces for the workbench stretchers and stabilized some splits with epoxy before cutting and flattening them.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Today started out in the 50's but has already warmed up to 64° and sunny. It should be a pretty nice day.

Waiting for my physical therapy to start. I hope he goes easy on me cause I am hurtin' for certain this morning. I can usually get the kinks worked out by afternoon.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

A corporate helicopter crash-landed on top of a building at 7th Avenue and 51st in Manhattan earlier. 51 story building. Weather definitely a factor. Pilot killed. They're in the process of sorting out the whys and wherefores. It was in a no fly zone over Times Square. Luckily, it didn't come down in the streets! That could have been a major disaster. Seems the pilot did his best to avoid that. Burst into flames on the roof. A bit nasty in the 60's here. Very rainy. Windy. Low ceiling. As always, many thanks to all you first responders for what you do !


----------



## bandit571

About 70 here, clouded over, a few showers roll through…..windier than a Senator on the election trail…


----------



## firefighterontheside

So it landed on a roof where it's not supposed to be in the first place. That's not good. I wouldn't think you're average building is constructed so as to allow for helicopters to land.

It's a very nice day here in the upper 70s. Same for next 2 days. Wish I was home instead of working 72 hours. Had a nice time in Branson. Even got out on Table Rock Lake for 4 hours to fish. I caught one nice 17" smallie and lost a few others. They both jumped and threw the lure.


----------



## bandit571

Sunshine! Then it clouds up again…


----------



## MSquared

Bill - No, it's not. Not at all! The story is unfolding. Some buildings do have helipad facilities, or are at least capable of handling a landing. Been on a few of them. Most have been decommissioned after 9/11 obviously. Super tight flight restrictions. This one had cat walks and HVAC on top. Helicopter disintegrated. Pilot had no chance on that roof.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix summer has arrived: Overnight low was 80F (avg body skin temp is 78-80), so you sweat immediately upon leaving AC space and never feel cool outside. It's a sunny 106F now, heading for 107F. Gentle breeze in shade feels like someone opened an oven door.

Stay happy, healthy, and safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

You couldn't asked for nicer weather than today. Mid 70's and very little wind. Just perfect.

I'm headed to the lake in the morning in hopes of hooking a couple of trout.

I built another prototype flag case to day to get the right fit for a flag. It went a lot easier last go around. Hopefully I'll get this one done with a lot fewer headaches.


----------



## MSquared

'Monsoons' at the moment. Heavy fog. Pretty much the same until the weekend. Should shape up nice again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, about 75, near 80 tomorrow. On shore flow snuffed out the sun yesterday when it wasn't supposed to ;-) Ol' Sol burned it off for good today ;-))

SWMBO get a cataract done tomorrow. I'm the designed driver.

I have been working in the yard cleaning up winters blow downs ect that were set aside. Gotta get that done before fire season goes into full bore!

Mike, seems odd they waited this long for physical therapy. Seems like they always started me right away on the knees and shoulder.

Capt K, I remember those 100 + days in the hay fields and barns when I was a kid. Must have been 130 or more when the stack go up near the metal roof with no air moving ;-( We cooled off between the Holstein cows milking after haying all day ;-) We didn't know any better, so it wasn't a big deal. I used to tell I retired when I was 19. They ask how I did that. I came to town and got a 40 hour job. ;-) That gave me about 60 hours a week free time I didn't have farming.

Rough days lately, Cranes falling in Texas, helicopters crashing in NYC and mountain climbers dying on Everest and Rainier. ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Except for the wind, it was another pleasant day here. Made it to low 70'svas promised and nice blue skies.

WWBob - I've been in physical therapy for a few weeks already and will be continuing until at least July. It's definitely helping. Rough days for sure. Even though nobody was hurt (that I heard of), don't forget about the earthquake in Cleveland.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I didn't forget, never heard about it ;-) Magnitude 4 is welcome in EQ country. A 6 is 1000 times more power than the 4 and 8 is 1000 times more power than the 6. A 9 is 33 times more than the 8. But, there is good news, geologists say a 10 is impossible!  Last one we had was 2001 at 6.8, shook for about 15 or 20 seconds. That was enough. They say the Cascadia at 9 will last from 3.5 to 5 minutes. I hope I sleep through it ;-)


----------



## MSquared

WWBob - Weird happenings indeed. Of course, the news here is dominated by the helicopter crash. I think I'll just practice fly fishing casting technique tomorrow. Sounds like a better idea. A lot less drama.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, SWMBO goes berserk when all of the local channels go live and repeat the same 5 words over and over all day long cancelling her favorite shows. It is a bit ridiculous. It is obvious they stay live so if a new shred of info pops up they can try to beat the other channels by 5 seconds. What I wonder is who watches the same thing over and over for hours?

Speaking of disasters, Amazon has about 50,000 employees in Seattle. I have always wondered why? When the big EQ hits, if infrastructure is compromised for a few months or longer, internet retail is done! They have 50% of internet sales that could be stopped indefinitely. Way, way worse than grounding the 737 Max.

I worked on an EQ proof building for Amgen on the waterfront. It had many high tech biotech labs. It had to be some of the most expensive real estate in the US. It was made to shift around 3 feet in any direction. Now, the kicker, drum roll please…..... Built to survive a 9 EQ, but the Sound could drop as much as 65 feet and the tsunami that refills the sound could be 35 or 40 feet high destroying all the high tech labs ;-))

BTW, they had a campus of these high tech EQ proof building, not just one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jeez Bob, you'd think they'd have enough smarts to keep all that high tech stuff away from the very obvious dangers as possible. Amazon keeping the vast majority of their eggs in one basket so to speak isn't very smart either. Dad worked his way to the top over 39 years in a fortune 100 company and there were ~40 folks running the whole show from the top down. No more than three of them were allowed to fly together and no more than two from a single department as loosing executives would have been detrimental to the entire organization. The government to some extent has realized this as when they have something that really needs to be protected from outside forces (nature or otherwise) they put it in a mountain or by a dry lake bed at high altitude.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jeez Bob, you'd think they'd have enough smarts to keep all that high tech stuff away from the very obvious dangers as possible. Amazon keeping the vast majority of their eggs in one basket so to speak isn't very smart either. Dad worked his way to the top over 39 years in a fortune 100 company and there were ~40 folks running the whole show from the top down. No more than three of them were allowed to fly together and no more than two from a single department as loosing executives would have been detrimental to the entire organization. They knew they couldn't keep all their eggs on one plane. The government to some extent has realized this as when they have something that really needs to be protected from outside forces (nature or otherwise) they put it in a mountain or by a dry lake bed at high altitude.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, nothing in sight for Ol' Sol to burn off, on shore flow has been defeated ;-)

Bigblock, I kinda wonder about those super smart guys too ;-) An article in the Seattle Times last spring said Amazon occupied a quarter of the office space in Seattle. That was equal to the total office space in Bellevue across Lake WA who has been building to beat the band. I got a kick out of the guy in Texas saying they had 3 or 4 cranes that didn't fall in the wind storm. Seattle looks like a forest of crane towers most of the time with 20 or 30.

Back in the early 90s there was an article in the Olympian, Oly WA newspaper, by a geologist saying Orting is the most dangerous place in WA to live. It is the confluence of the Puyallup and Carbonato rivers off of Mt. Rainier.

They think Rainier was a 16,000 foot mountain in 1699. On January 26, 1700, about 9 PM, the #9 Cascadia quake hit. The coast dropped about 10 feet and they think the top 2,000 feet of Rainier which is basically clay, collapsed. All the clay and ice was heated by the magma and boiled back out in the form of mudflows down all the river valleys.

Orting has about 45 minutes before it is buried in 35 feet of mud. Washington has a law that says you cannot build in a geographically hazardous area unless the risk is mitigated by technology. 5 air raid sirens must count as mitigation. In the last decade or so, they have packed the valley with about 2,000 new homes.

Our daughter told me one of her work colleagues had closed on a house in Orting. I asked her why she didn't warn her. She said she didn't even know she was looking at house way out there and thought she knew better. I asked a real estate agent if they have to disclose the mud flow risk to potential buyers. She said they only have to disclose what the owners tell them about. I wonder how many of the people up there know about mud flow? They expect the mud to be flowing about 50 mph. 45 minutes isn't very long to get your family out of the way when all the roads are broken or blocked. Only about 40% believe in emergency preparedness and only about half of those will do anything significant.

I doubt if most of them knew when they bought. I have talked to quite a few people here that say they would have never bought their home in the valley if they had known about liquefaction.

http://cityoforting.org/services/emergency-management/emergency-preparedness/


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 68 as the sun was coming up (I didn't see it….I was still snoozing then). The coffee was ready so I snagged a cup and went to the sunroom for my morning siesta of watching the birds and animals squandering around. It was partly to mostly sunny then, and still is. It's now up to 73 and the same conditions. The humidity is low for a change


Code:


 48%, and the wind is again light

 6 mph. Good day to be on the water catching a bass…NOT..!!! The high will reach 77-78 for today…..!! No news to tell, except it's going to start heating up as summer draws near….!!

Mike…Sure hope the p.t. is helping getting your knee and shoulder back in shape, and all the kinks worked out. I remember spending weeks to months in p.t. over the last 50+ years. I got tired of it really fast. It does help, but you have to do so much on your own too….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, is the lake too high to put on or are the ramps still useable. Was thinking of a trip in a few weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…same old, same old around here…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

The lake is still really high…I think about 25-30 ft. above pool level. All of the ramps around the lake are under water, and you can't put in anywhere except maybe Bull Shoals Boat Dock, The water is up on the parking lots, and ramps like the dam ramp, the high water ramp out on the point at BSBD, and I've heard the ramp at Oakland is under water too and up on the parking lot. Same goes for the ramps at Norfork, like Panther Bay, Robinson Point, etc. Every 1" of rain we get raises the lake level 1 ft. That's what the Corp Engineers say, anyhow….I believe them…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon! 
Shop started out at 80F at 6am this morning. It's 104F after lunch, with 106 F predicted. Excessive heat warnings are still in effect. AKA … more of same desert summer weather. 

Despite the heat, Finished the Valet box made for my son's high school graduation last couple of mornings.


Also got lucky really via CL today. Email alert showed a craftsman contractor saw with 2 Beisemeyer 
fences for $125 ('home' 2.5×2 54" fence & industrial 2×3 84" fence). Only needed/wanted the Industrial Fence head to complete my refurb unisaw (currently on back burner); but figured I would have to take everything and hope to flip the saw and home fence. Seller agreed to separate the fences, and sold me the industrial fence with long rails for $40. Color me lucky!

PS - Dumb corporate decisions and silly management protection rules? There millions of examples…. 
In the dumb category, there is a $3 Billion USD semiconductor fabrication facility ST Microelectronics built in Catania, on Italian island of Sicily, which on the slopes of an active volcano-Mt Edna? Beautiful place to visit in Spring or Fall, little warm in summer unless book hotel on ocean; really scary when ground shaking wakes you up at the hotel in of middle night. Fab was built to handle the shaking, it's the lava and ash rolling over the top of it that will be problem. :-0)

Stay Healthy, Happy, and have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's amazing Rick, is that table rock is at normal pool and looks beautiful.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That's because all the water in Table Rock is dumping into the White River, and flowing into Bull Shoals. The head waters start at Beaver Lake, flows into Table Rock, and on down into Bull Shoals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. Why don't they hold some of it in table rock instead of filling BS?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Wish I could answer that question, but I don't really know the answer. But I think they are trying to keep enough water in BS so they can let out enough to fill up the White River below the dam for the trout fisherman…That's just my guess…!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I want to fish Tablerock, Bull Shoals and the White River one of these days. I know that you get out of the water when the horn blows. I've heard the water comes up "real fast".

Went to Montauk State Park here, in Missouri last weekend. It's been a while since we visited and I never get tired of that place. It's so pretty and the Current river soothes my soul. Going to have to get a camper, we're done with tent camping. The SO and myself are ready to pick up and go more often and I know a trailer would facilitate that.

The weekend weather was really nice, slightly overcast, low humidity and moderate, very comfortable temps.

It's raining here right now, weather station at home shows 69 dungrees frankenstein.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Thought for a minute there you were talking about Montauk State Park, L.I.. What river?! Whew! Thought I missed something!  P.S.; there is certainly a 'current' there!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day from Phoenix!
It's 100F at 11:30am in easy valley, heading for our 1st 110F degree high today. Couple degrees warmer in downtown area. Morning started out at 78F and was pleasant for short while, until we got baked by sunshine. Humidity is whopping 9% outside now, and measuring 10% in shop. Pretty sure I am 2 liters low on fluids after only 2 hours outside in garage.

IE Just another summer day in this desert concrete jungle.

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy our day!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike - Thought for a minute there you were talking about Montauk State Park, L.I.. What river?! Whew! Thought I missed something!  P.S.; there is certainly a current there!
> 
> - MSquared


It's funny you say that. The settlers were from the Montauk region and named it so because of the similarity.
Check out the link: History


----------



## MSquared

Ah! Very interesting. I did not know that. One more tidbit to add to my 'knowledge' bank. Beautiful place you have access to down your way.


----------



## BurlyBob

Took the wife up to the lake yesterday. She got lucky, beat me and kept me busy re rigging her line. It's like taking a 5 year old kid fishing. Looks like I'm going to have to buy a new fish finder. It's a Hummingbird and is no their no longer repairable list. After looking at their list it makes you wonder if they ever repair any of their products.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Well, our fair weather came to an end today. The current temp is 57° and wet. They are predicting up to an inch of rain overnight. Oh, well. It'll get better.

Capt - even with that low humidity, 110° is still just stupid hot. Sometimes I think about living in the west where winter's are warmer but that's going to the other extreme.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Big storm rolling through, right now…LOTS of rain…winds up to 40 mph….going to be a LONG night. 74 degrees outside…humidity? Might be a tad high, right now…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a cool start for today's weather this a.m. It was 54 (highly unusual) for June…! It rained earlier this morning, so I grabbed my big mug of java and headed to the sunroom to watch it pour down for about an hour. Then it quit, but started back around 1:00 or so….It quit, and dried up till around 4:00 or so, and it rained a ton and hailed pea size…..So my spouse says so…I was in a deep coma of a nap, so I missed that….!! Mucho clabber all day, no sun, and the humidity is up there now at 80%...The wind is light again at 4 mph. Checked my rain gauge, and it had 1.50" in it….! The high got to a blistering 68…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. I really like the design of your valet box. If I ever get some free time I might hit you up for a pattern.

It's starting to look like we might get some rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Blues have won the Stanley Cup! I cannot believe it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

I understand your frustration about trying to get your Hummingbird unit fixed. I have 2 Lowrance HDS 10" on my boat….one on the console, and one up front on the bow. My units are several years old, also, and I found out Lowrance will not repair them if they go out. A couple of guys I fish with run Hummingbird units, and they are in the same boat….no repair for the older units. That's Lowrance's and Hummingbird's way of getting you to buy new units. It sucks to think that we pay hundreds or thousand of $$$$ for them, and they won't even look at them to try and fix the problem (s).


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 50° and cloudy. The rain finally moved out but it not turn warm and sunny just yet.

My knee took a serious turn for the worse last night. Not sure what's going on but it feels worse than the day after surgery. I hope the therapist can figure something out this morning. Otherwise it's back to the surgeon. Grrrrrr….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining AGAIN here in Mid-Michigan. We got just under 5" over the weekend and again last night, we got another 1.5". Yesterday it was nice and sunny then it turned ugly last night.

I'm so tired of rain. I'm beginning to think I'm running a mosquito farm. They're getting so big, they're gonna carry me away soon. Anyway, It seems to be raining every other day around here. I can't seem to get my lumber shed finished with all the rain. But, I nibble away at it every chance I get. I got it almost done, and I'm glad. My knees can't take it any longer. I fell off my ladder yesterday. I missed the last step and fell into my shovel and broke the handle. Then I hit my left thumb, TWICE in the same spot. Darn that hurts. Anyway, it's been busy around here the last couple of weeks working outside and in the shop. Because of the rain today, I'll be in the shop today.

My best to you all, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from the Stanley Cup winning city. It's a Blues sky day with a high of 73 and no rain. Sorry Don. Don't worry it will rain here this weekend. Hope they can get a parade in without raining on the parade.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

This is a long sleeve T shirt. The weather permits me to wear this today and not swelter.

LET'S GO BLUES!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

A very pleasant start to today's weather pattern. It was another cool morning as the weather channel said it was 54….nice…!! Plenty of sun, no clabber, and the humidity is at 50%, so not too shabby on that. Again the winds are light at 6 mph. The forecast high for today is 75……!!! Again, not too shabby for the high, either…!! But….more rain and thunderstorms are expected to move in here Saturday, and rain everyday for a week through next Saturday….We had a good rain shower yesterday, and small pea size hail….It lasted about 45 minutes…!!

Don…. Sorry to hear about your misfortune….at our age, climbing ladders is cause for an accident to happen. I don't/ can't climb a ladder because of my back, and my old knees can't handle it, either….Good thing you just broke the handle in your shovel and not hit the shovel end. You can either replace the handle, or just buy a new shovel. Like you, I'm tired of the rain for a while. But by July or August, I'll be wishing it would come back it'll be so hot.

Mike…..What's going on with your knee..? Thought you had it all taken care of..? It doesn't take much to aggravate them body parts., especially after surgery. It sure sucks to get old and stove up. I hope the therapist can figure it out, too….Hope you get to feeling better, and can move around better once you see him/her.

Bill…..Glad to hear your team won…I don't keep up with sports events.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?
Another warm day in Phoenix east valley, It's 100F at 11:30 with 12% RH. High temp is forecast at 111F.
Started out the morning @ 80F, and stopped working when I dropped a project on floor and broke it.  
Details: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305039

Gentle breeze earlier is getting stronger, and supposed to be windy next 36 hours. Will be nice as it should pull the low temp back into seventies overnight, and make mornings nicer this weekend. Also cooling off to normal 103-104F next couple days due weather front moving through. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe where ever life takes you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Sure would like some of that rain some of you are complaining about.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it up to 80° today and windy. Gusts were up to 47 MPH. Had a little rain this morning. More rain on the way.

Not much going on today. No shop time. Met one of my coworkers for lunch to catch up on things. It sure was good to see him again, but I sure don't miss the job. 

Rick - I sure wish I knew what is up with the knee. The therapist says everything I'm telling him is pointing to tendon related. It feels better today, but that's only because i did next to nothing for two days. I guess I just have to back off on how much I do until I'm past this. Grrr…

Well, stay safe everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, low 70s, high overcast most of the day. It was 95 a couple days ago. Broke the old record by 10 degrees. On shore flow has taken over.

Mike, Hope that knee straights up and acts right soon!

BBob, Sorry to say we are in a disposable world. They can make one for less than it costs to troubleshoot, but of course if we had anyone capable of troubleshooting…......... things might be different.

You guys talking about the river rising reminds me of one day I was steelheading on the Cowlitz. I waded out to an island to fish the good water on the far side. Didn't catch anything for a couple hours. It was getting late in the afternoon when I started to wade back out. The water was only about 6 or 8 inches before but it was over my knees now! I used my fishing rod to keep my balance. I found out they raise that river most afternoons. Not sure if it has something to do with the power plant getting more load or not.

I got quite a kick out of post #14 on CaptK's thread https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305039


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. After getting to about 74° this morning, the wind shifted around and now it's 61° and cloudy with a 15 MPH wind.

Going to a birthday party this afternoon. I'm guessing (hoping) it will be an indoor event.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix!
Started out at pleasant 74F & 30%RH this morning, its sunny 97F & 11% RH at Noon, heading for normal 103F & < 10% RH summer time weather. Gentle 5-10 mph breeze blowing through the shop.

Forecast shows nearly exact same weather for next 10 days, yawn. 
Took me a about month, but I getting used to working in heat again. When temps hit 95-97F, body & brain starts slowing down and I know it's time to clean up and head inside.

Managed to show progress on pizza peel panel that has been hiding in a dark shop corner for very long time.
After dropping one and watching it break horribly, decided I needed to redeem myself.  Shaping the hickory edges was hard on plane blades:








But managed to sand it and make nice sharp front edge:
















and applied some Tried and True Original Wood Finish on it before heat chase me inside:








The cherry, walnut, hickory combo of scraps is sort of purdy. LOL  
Will need a couple more coats, applied over next 2-3 days before it's finished and put into service.

Stay happy, healthy, and have great day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang I've got some positive news today. My last daughter finally graduated from Oregon State with a BA in German and a minor in Business admin. On top of that she got Magna cum Laude, did it all on grants and scholarships. Didn't cost us a dime. I had to stay home and babysit her dog, Duke. So I didn't get to see all happen.

Boy Capt. Do I ever know what you mean about hickory being hard. My friend with the cabinet shop has given tons of hickory scraps. I've described hickory as being harder than a whore's heart. I'm thinking it might be an awesome wood for a Roubo bench top.

Mike I'm real sorry to hear about your knee problems. I had mine and I know how upsetting they can be when your rehabbing. Hang in there bud, you'll make it!

It's really nice and warm today. I might have to mow the lawn tomorrow.


----------



## MSquared

BB -That's 'major' news indeed!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Marty. She worked real hard at it. All online. I know I would not have had the discipline to do that. I hated school, totally hated it. I felt like I was in prison. When I finally worked in a prison I found out I was right. School was a prison. Boy am I glad I got out, but with no good time! For me to finish my degree I'd need about half a year. I'd go crazy and probably get kicked out for being a right wing conservative! So I'll just keep to my shop, guns and religion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on that BBob. I have BS in business admin and was very close to a minor in German, but didn't have time to get that done. I needed to graduate.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 54° and cloudy. About 20° colder than it was at boot today. May get some rain overnight and tomorrow.

The b-day party was good. Just a bit longer than it needed to be. Glad to be home.

Bbob - Congratulations on getting all the kids through college. Sorry to hear you couldn't be there to see the ceremony.

Have a wonderful evening everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 75. I cleaned fir needles and a few small dead branches off the roof today. Have a little sweeping the rest of the piles off the edge to finish. Not tomorrow. Our son is bbqing ;-)

Congrats on the grad BBob! That is a good lick. Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. Only a 2 year deal I think. Don't remember that far back. ;-) Our son was headed to the U of W for computer science. He took all the first 2 years prerequisites he could at the local CC. When it came time to transfer to UW, they told him he needed a fine arts class. He enrolled at the CC. A few days after it was too late to get into the UW for that semester, they told him his drafting counted. It was also a few days too late to withdraw from the CC. What a PIA! He applied to the for computer science which is in the engineering department. He had 3.8 gpa in pre-engineering. They told him they would let him in any engineering program except computer science, that required a 4.0 unless he was a minority, then 2.0 would be fine. He told them to $^! He went into a network administrator program Actually worked out well. During the dot com bust all his friends with degrees were unemployed. He could actually make computers talk to each other. Several companies went bankrupt out from under him. If he got an interview, he was hired. Interviewers commented they didn't know what to ask him. They had never had anyone answer all those hi tech questions before ;-))

He had a job at some company at the Seattle office that had 30,000 hi-tech employees world wide. He was working on systems in Australia and the UK. He got a promotion, but they couldn't find anyone with the tech skill to replace him. That went on for over a year. Finally, they had a guy on the east coast that wanted to move out west who could do the job. He move out and our son moved up the chain of command. One day they announced they were closing several branches in the US. They never told anyone why, but the jobs probably went to India for $10,000 a year instead of $100k. He has a job in Kirkland now. He was glad to not have to wade through the filthy mess that Seattle has become every day.

I always liked school. Dad had us crawling up and down 1/4 mile corn rows pulling weeds on our hands and knees before we were old enough to start school. We were too small to handle a hoe that is why we were crawling. I knew there had to be an easier way and school had the answers ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….winds raised a loose shingle or two, and allowed rain to leak into the ceiling in the Kitchen last night.

More rain this morning….had to "drain" the tops of the Gazebos….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another soggy rainy day here in Mid-Michigan which isn't anything new. However, yesterday it was just cloudy and not raining. The temps lately have been in the toilet at 50's and 60's. I don't think it's ever get warm. At the rate we're going, we're gonna skip summer and head right into fall.

Congrats *Burly Bob* on getting your daughter graduated. Does this mean you're gonna loose your four legged pooping partner? You know, the one that leaves land mines in the yard for you to pick up. LOL

*Captain Klutz*, Nice job on the Pizza picker upper. My son owns a pizza shop, do you wanna send it to him to test it out? Just kidding. It looks great, should do the job nicely. Oh ya, BTW, nice job on the router/saw table extension. Ur gonna have to build a trophy case for your "top 3 awards".

Well, I finally finished my lumber shed and I'm glad. The darn thing tried to kill me and almost succeeded a couple of times too. I feel old after wrestling with that building. I just have to trim it out yet, but I think I'm gonna give my body a rest before I tackle that part of the project. Here are some pictures.













































I have most of the lumber in there and it's staying dry, amazing! I'm so happy it's done. No more lumber under tarps anymore.

Enough for now gang. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
It's 85F here at 8am, heading for another sunny 105F day. Just another Sunday in the desert. 

*Bob* - congrats on hatching a daughter with perseverance to get college education. Mine decided after about year and half to try the struggling artist route. Looks like a degree is going to take 10 years? She works in Steak House restaurant that has theater stage and piano, where staff serenades the guests with show tunes while they work. She has done song/dance since age 5, so I don't know why I am surprised? LOL

*Don* - Nice lumber shed. Wished I was not in rental home and had space for cheap lumber I stumble across. Glad you like router table project posted. Was bored yesterday after heat chased me inside, and decided to wade though TS picture file and make the post. Thanks for mentioning top 3 award trophy case, LOL. Just looked and realized the last 5 project posts have been in top 3? Whoa, surprised me. :-0)
Thanks for kind words, again. 

Stay happy, healthy, and enjoy Father's Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that's a great lumber shed. You're like a store now!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Once that wood is as dry as it's ever gonna get out there, you don't need to sticker it anymore. In fact, flat stacking it can keep it dry when the weather is more humid. If you're afraid of rain blowing in or leaks, then probably best to keep it stickered.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Father's Day all you fathers! Anutter wunnderful, wunnerful day should pop out from under the on shore flow, mid 70s. Good luck Ol' Sol, that overcast looks pretty think right now.

CaptK, that pizza peel looks pretty good. I never saw a pizza here that needed peeling ;-)) Sorry, I could resist.

Shed looks good Don, should do the job, eh? Your spring to fall season was on the news a couple days ago. The fields in Iowa have been so wet corn planting is just finishing. It should be knee high now. How is the bread basket going to continue feeding the world? ;-(

My little sis is working on a navigation dam, Olmsted, on the Ohio. They put in a lock so they could raise the river and maintain barge traffic when the river got low in the summer. When she started the job was supposed to be done about 2012. They had so many delays due to high water they still haven't finished. She says it is beginning to look like they will never need it !


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It was around 70 at coffee time this morning Plenty of sun, and the wind is light at 4 mph. Hardly a breeze blowing. The humidity ain't too shabby either, at 50% and a 50% chance of rain a little later tonight around 7:00 or so. And looks like it'll settle in for the night later, too. Rain in the morning for a few hours. At this rate, the lake level is never going to go down. The lake is 25+' higher than normal pool….Boat ramps are closed, except for one place in Bull Shoals. 
At noon I went up town here to my local tackle dealer's store. Him and his wife are the new owners, and they were having a Customer Appreciation Day, and served hot dogs, chips, and a cold drink…..Free!!! I met a couple of my fishing buds there, and naturally we had to buy some tackle and baits…. And it was for Fathers Day, too.

Klutz…..A very nice pizza paddle….Never heard it called a pizza peel. But it'll work just the same no matter what it's called. Stellar job on making it….

Don….It looks like you're in business now with the wood shed. That should keep it high and dry… You done good, bud. Did you build it on the back of your house…? Looks like it. No more worries on getting the wood wet.
Hope all you dads had/ are having a "Happy Pappys Day" out there.. Nothing extreme around here…. Just being lazy, as usual. But I do get a hamburger, chips, and porkin' beans for supper…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Well, the weather was cool, cloudy and breezy today. Temps only made it to 60°.

Met my son and DIL for movie and dinner. Had a great time.

Don - good job on the wood shed. That should be great to keep everything nice and dry

Capt - Awsome job on the router table. Great attention to detail.

Have a great night everyone. And happy father's day to all you dads out there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks everybody for your congrats, But my daughter deserves all the credit. She did real darn good.

Don, I'm very envious of your wood storage room. I wish I had room for something that nice. About Duke, I've still got her pretty much full time. She's gone blind and won't go down steps but can handle going up so I get to pack her down the steps. I'm pretty sure Duke is not going to be around very much longer. This is probably going to be our last dog.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Soggy…sticky…..ugly outside….6+ inches of rain this weekend….and more coming this week…

feet are trying to heal up….going to take a while….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

At coffee time this morning it was 67, really clabbered over, and no sun trying to peek through. It's been that way all day and even now. It got up to 87 for the afternoon high, and then it got very dark and nasty looking. While taking my afternoon siesta I heard it rumble thunder, and it started raining…..lightly at first, then got harder eventually. Around 5:30 the bottom fell out, and it come a turd floater and gully washer, and still going at it. The temp is now 71, and the humidity is 89%. Winds are light at 4 mph., but fog may move in overnight. The rain cooled it down a smidgen, so we're at 69 now…..! At this rate, the ramps on the lake will be under water for a good while….!! Now the rain has stopped, but it ain't over yet.

Mike…..How's the knee doing..? Any better.? Sure hope the therapy is helping.

bandit….What's going on with your feet…? What happened..? Did you over-do it standing on concrete down in the dungeon.? Expiring minds want to know.!


----------



## bandit571

feet were beyond "Tinactin's" help…..soles were cracking open….no have Ketoconazole stuff to use

Thunderstorm rolling through, again….lots of roads and a few streets are closed….Dungeon Creek is running…through the shop…..Was a time, these were called Monsoons….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 59° clear skies and calm. Turned out to be a better than expected day today. Temps peaked in low 70's with sunny skies.

The main road we use in and out of the subdivision has been closed to all traffic since March. Today they finally started pouring the new concrete. It's supposed to reopen July 2nd. We'll have to wait and see.

Bandit - It sounds like you got some kind of jungle rot. I sure hope the meds help clear that up for you.

Rick - Sounds like you and Bandit have had enough rain for a while. Hope you can catch a break pretty soon.

As for the knee - it's doing better. Still have a couple weeks of therapy. I saw the surgeon's PA today. He's thinks things are going well. Said just don't over do it like I have been. Just have to pace myself. But I have been getting a little shop time here and there.

Stay dry everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter, wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, high 70s after a chilly morning under on shore flow that burned off about noon. Supposed to rain tomorrow morning, 62% chance of .03" ;-))))

Doing clean up, worked on gutter and roof debris. Went to city council continuing my campaign for code enforcement. Neighbors up the street were there campaigning for end to the drug dealer that has lived across the street for 30 years. One of them said he approached a druggy vehicle in his driveway. The guy reached into the back for a gun!

When the neighbors first got there I asked the lady sitting closest to me what they were there for? She said they were there because of me ;-) I guess they got inspiration to try to get something done from my campaign ;-)

I just thought about a pain killer that might help some of you a lot. Flow Gel by Tradewinds. Made from hemp, legal to mail everywhere I believe. Ag department legalized imports a couple months ago. Good luck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a little overcast and chilly for this time of year here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 59 with calm winds. It's supposed to get up to 75 today, we'll see. It rained yesterday morning just a little bit but not enough to put a dent in the rain gauge.

Thanks for all the nice thoughts on the lumber shed. I go out and piddle in and around it every day trying to do some little things to help enhance the reasons for having it. *Rick*, It's on the side of the garage. I built it on the east side so it wouldn't get much wind. I still want to put a little "brow" over the doorway to help keep the rain out. And maybe this fall I'll put a sliding door on it too. *FF Bill*, Now you tell me I don't have to sticker it. All that work!!! LOL A lot of that Red Oak has been stickered for almost 10 years in a dry garage. I did it primarily to keep the ants away from it. I discovered that when the boards are together, the ants find a way in between the boards and make nests. Or maybe I don't need to now that it's under the roof? What do you think? * Burly Bob*, I had a feeling you'd like it. My neighbor thinks I overdid the project and he tells me it looks like a lumber yard and that I'm open for business.

Well guys, I've gotta go out and fire up the mower so I can cut some grass before it rains again. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing wrong with stickering it. Just don't need to for stability or anything. I wouldn't un-do it now. If it's gonna help with ants, then keep it stickered.

Oh, the weather. It rains.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's another sunny day in Phoenix. 75F & 25%RH @ 6:30a this morning, heading for typical 103F and 12%.
Supposedly had low of 70 overnight, but I was outside earlier and don't believe it was that cool. Closed up garage shop is still 85F from yesterdays heat right now.

Heading out to shop for while.

Stay happy, healthy, and have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here was my Father's Day at work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, 57, cloudy might get 69?

Our granddaughter's boyfriend has been in the hospital for a few days. Motorcycle vs pothole issue; pothole won :-( Glad she wasn't along for that ride.

Bill, not a pleasant Father's Day ;-( Looks like the lost everything but you probably saved the structure, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure the structure will be torn down. There should be some stuff that will be salvaged, like jewelry and other keepsakes. We brought out some important papers for them. Hopefully there's some consolation in those.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably too early to know the cause, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Investigators think electrical.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that's a darn shame for those folks to loose there house. Looks like it was quite a fire.

So I've got another question. I'm finding that my table saw won't stay locked to an angle after I start it and make a cut. It's a Delta unisaw. I've tried screw down that angle wheel as tight as possible. I'm thinking about using a nylon washer between the adjustment wheel and the knob that tightens it down.

It's a hot one today mid 80's. Thankfully all my yard work is done for now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have seen a lot of electrical work I considered attempted arson not sloppy electrical work.

I did a correction posted by the city of Renton on a house that had been converted to a triplex illegally. The power was off until the correction notice was completed. They call on Tuesday before Thanksgiving. If it wasn't done and inspected and passed by Wednesday afternoon, they would probably be without power until after the holiday weekend. It had a fuse panel. One of the items was to install Fusestat adapters so they could not put in over sized Edison base fuses. I had a cold, but I felt sorry for them. Big, big mistake! I was out in the dark, snowy night getting it done. Got it passed and the power on before the weekend.

A couple months later they had an electrical fire. The insurance company notified me I owed the $100K since it was my responsibility (last known electrician with a mile of the building I think.) The guy who signed the letter seemed to be non-existent. Finally turned it over to my insurance company.

The adjuster call to talk about it. Everything I did was inspected and approved. I finally asked if the fire marshal had a report. He did. Asked what it said and he started reading to to me. He came to the part about a penny behind a fuse. The Fusestat adapters prevent that kind of bypassing the fuses. Some how someone must have gotten that device out. Not sure how. I tried it one time and destroyed the fuse holder. The adapter has little barbs that prevent the it from being unscrewed. I told the adjuster if they find the guy with a pocket full of pennies, he had his arsonist! That was the end of that. The bigger question was why they have an insurance adjuster that would not know about bypassing the fuses!

Later I responded to a service call for power out in a portion of the house. Very common with the cheap plug the wired in the back outlets. That place had so many code violations I told the owner I would not fix the problem. He needed to rewire the house. There was no charge for my coming out. I did not want written evidence in the form of an invoice that proved I had ever even seen that mess. Learn my lesson on the penny fire ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to 82° (so says the car) and partly sunny with light winds. A couple of showers drifting through the area, but will probably stay dry.

Well, that's about all I got for tonight. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Wow am way behind on reading all the posts here. Been away for almost 2 weeks and haven't had time to read all the missed posts. Been in SD helping my sister and nephew getting ready for haying season and spent some time with other sister's family who lost their 17 yr. old grandson in a car wreck. Home for a few days now then will go back to help with the hay cutting, hauling. Looks like a good crop this year.

Weather has ben nice with small t-storms about every other day and not hot yet. Is 57° this morning here and should get to the upper 70's later this afternoon.

Hope everyone is doing good and all getting back to full health. Will try to keep up with everyone and not get so far behind reading.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, Phoenix East Valley overnight low is/was 69F. 
Very pleasant outside if your neighbors will let you work with power tools @ 6am when sun rises.  
Humidity is staggering 21% outside, makes 69F feel cold, LOL
Heading for 103F high just like yesterday, and probably tomorrow. Yes, another boring hot day in desert.

Finished applying finish to Pizza Peel/Paddle yesterday. Saving project completed post till I can get picture of it in use.  But, first need to hit the grocery store for supplies. Kids like my home made dough & sauce, so it's usually a fun 'make your own personal' pizza dinner. 

Rats, temp increased 3 degrees in the 20 minutes since sun came up. Gotta run.
Heading outside to get some metal work done. Sure hope neighbors love hearing the hole saw, chop saw, grinder, plus welder running in early morning. Hope it's not worse than Gas powered back pack leaf blowers used by landscapers? Everybody LOVES (sic) to wake up to that noise.

Stay happy, healthy, and be safe on this glorious day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, do you hear anything about fishing down there. Any fish being caught?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 61° this morning and probably won't make it to 70 today. It was raining when I got up but has stopped for the time being. Dreary day today. I won't feel guilty staying in the shop 

Sliced my finger on a razor blade this morning (what a bonehead). It wouldn't stop bleeding so I used a rubber band for atourniquet and dabbed on a little CA glue. Worked like a charm.

Mark - welcome back. Sorry to hear about your sister's grandson.

Capt - I know what you mean about the lawn services. But instead of coming at early o'clock, they don't come here until your enjoying a seldom-nice-evening on the deck with friends. I swear they were still here cutting and whacking and blowing until 8:30! Grrr… Hopefully that was a one-time deal that won't be repeated.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571

70s, chance of showers today and tomorrow….still under a flood watch.

Friday MIGHT be free of rain….

feet are almost heeled up….at least to where I can walk around….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Rain, rain, rain and then some rain. Socked in with fog and heavy mist at the moment. A few planes are coming in very low and slow. IFR , of course (Instrument Flight Rules). We live in the landing path of a small airport. Republic ('FRG') for those who follow such things. In the low 70's, high 60's. Calm. Don't have to water garden or grass!


----------



## bandit571

80s today….then the storms hit….1/2 of the town is flooded….Facebook has a lot of photos….about 4'' this evening…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 56° and still a light rain falling. Didn't see temps much higher than they are now.

I finished gluing the leg laminations today. Tomorrow I will square them up and work on mortises. It's slowly coming together. Very slowly..,.

Bandit - Sorry to hear about the flooding. Not on FB, so can't see the pics. Hope it's not serious. Glad to hear the meds are working on your feet.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Just had another Gulley Washer come through…as for last night?




































The ER had almost 3' of water..inside. 









Was a wet one….


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 71° and mostly cloudy. We woke up to a little rain, but it's dry for the time being. Should be warming up for the weekend, but also chance of storms.

Bandit - dang, you're getting a lot of rain. Hope it dries out soon. I guess we've been pretty lucky.

Got a little shop time today, but had to cut it short for therapy

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
Woke up early to find another 70F & low humidity sunrise. 
Felt more like spring than summer? 
Sorry many others are getting rain, but this weather pattern can stay over Arizona as long as it wants. 
Forecast shows high of only 98 Saturday? Even better! 

We are at the the high of 102F & 6% RH in shop right now. 
While dry, it is still warm if you walk away from in front of a fan.

Spent a couple hours grinding, sanding, and priming the cabinet on Unisaw rehab today. Yesterday was spent welding shut a dozen misc holes the last owner added to mount irreparable motor starter, and bunch of cable clamps to cabinet. Also moved the useless 4" dust collection port from middle of left side, to near bottom of right side under motor. Once I get sheet metal cut for a pan, and maybe an internal deflector; dust collection will actually work. All the internal parts and Plinth have been de-rusted, cleaned, and repainted. Cabinet is last major hurdle before can begin re-assembly.

FWIW - My mig welding work is really rough at start, but improved when I stopped trying to be cheap by using flux core wire on 0.100" thick sheet metal. As soon as I added inert gas, stopped having porosity issues, and quality improved a lot. Didn't even need body filler as all defects left were small enough for glaze and spot putty. Not bad when realize I have not welded in 25+ years, and was barely passable back then? :-0) 
Love it when something works like you hope it would! 

PS - *Bandit* those pictures are ~50mi due south from where I grew up. :-0) 
When highest point in Ohio has flooding, things are really wet. LOL 
Reminds me I haven't checked on family in southern Ohio in a couple weeks.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and have a great rest of your day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

After nearly 2 days with no internet service, they finally got it restored a few hours ago. A UPS truck took out a pole and transformer trying to dodge a deer. The deer got away clean, but the truck was nearly a complete wreck…The driver was o.k. though as far as we know. That happened about 4 miles from me. I got all the scuttlebutt from the wife, of course…...Anyway, we're back in business now……!!

It was 71 to start today's weather. Plenty of sun, and a slight breeze this morning w/ the wind at 3 mph. It's now 78, and the humidity is at 74%. We have reached the high for today.

Got a call from my good friend in Memphis (we were in the same bass club together), and said that he and another good friend from the club were coming to Flippin to go to the Ranger Boat plant to pick up a new fender that he ordered for his boat trailer. They came by when they got in town, we had some coffee, and visited for a while, then took off for Flippin. Had some lunch, then drove to the parts department to get his fender. Came back to the house, and visited a little more before they left to go back to Memphis. The guy that ordered the fender has been my fishing partner for many years when we go to Toledo Bend and Lake Fork. We'll take my rig one year, then he'll take his the next year, and so on…. It was good to see and visit with them.. It's been a while….!!

Bill…..I have got no fishing reports for daytime fishing on B.S. With the turn of hot weather, everyone's night fishing now. Every Tuesday night they have a tournament on the lake going out of BSBD. They are catching some nice fish, with winning strings up to 14+ lbs. winning with a 5 fish limit. But nothing about daytime fishing. The ramps are still under water, and parking is terrible. You have to park up on the hill about 1/4 mile from the ramp.

bandit…..Sure hope you missed the flooding going on up there. There has been too much rain everywhere it seems. This is the wettest spring and early summer I seen since living here. We drove down to the bottom of the dam this morning, and no turbines were running to release water into the river. So the lake is extremely high.

Mike….Glad to hear the knee is coming along a little better, and you're able to get a little shop time. My back is not getting any better it seems like, and hurts all the time….I just can't figure it out…..


----------



## Firewood

Rick - I remember many years ago going past Ranger Boats on our way to a vendor visit in Mountain Home. I can't even recall the company we visited.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool kind of rain shower day here in Billings. 57° now and headed for a high of 63° they say. A bit of a breeze and 49% rh so it feels cooler than the thermometer says. Was snow last evening about 100 miles west of us.

Rick I hope somehow you can get your back feeling better. There is fishing and woodworking to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. I'm pretty sure we got a little moisture overnight, but I don't see anything on the ground now. Maybe I dreamed about rain?

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anuttter wunnerful day in WW, going to 72 on the longest day of the year. Partly cloudy, but on shore flow and overcast this morning. I wanted to watch the sun turn around and head back south this morning but the clouds would not allow it. Doesn't matter, I guess; we will know tomorrow or the next day is days are getting shorter. If not, Ol' Sol is probably heading on across the north pole this year. Wouldn't surprise me with all the goofy weather reported on here ;-)

WE had about 2 or 3 days of mist with a few drops on the windshield. Nothing in the gauge, not even damp. Then I got 1/8 in the gauge yesterday. Supposed to clear up and be sunny for a week now. Guess I'd better keep irrigating. Lots of years I don't irrigate until mid-July. Screwy weather nationwide it looks like. Nuf bulloney for today.


----------



## MSquared

Finally out of 5 days of the rainy, dank 'Terrarium". High 70's, humidity going down fast. nice breeze, sunny. My kinda day!


----------



## Firewood

We got to upper 60's today with partly sunny skies. No rain until the weekend.

Heading out for a fish fry with friends. Should be a nice evening out.

Got mortises and bench bolts holes finished today in the bench legs.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

No rain today! Things are starting to dry out, still a lot of roads closed…

yard sales?









To be continued….
Boss wanted a new back screendoor…to match the one out front…









Will "fine tune" the fit, tomorrow….


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent the last 2 days in Boise helping my son do some drywall, framed up a couple of walls and hung 4 doors.
I think I'm getting older. My back was really killing me on the drive back. I'm still dragging. Hopefully tomorrow I can get back to finishing that flag case.

It was in the 80's last week and low 60's today! It's going to be about the same tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It started out at 74 at java time, and then things started to heating up. Plenty of clouds, and a sun break every now and then. It's now 87, mostly clabbered over, and the humidity is at 67%. Winds are pretty light at 7 mph. Chance of rain is 30% at the present time, but during the night, the rain chance will increase to whatever, and the rain moves in in the wee hours of the morning, then the big stuff will hit around 7:00-8:00 a.m. The high will get to 91….nearly there already…..!! No shop time, no fishing time, not anything. But now it's too hot to fish, and too hot for golf…!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Phoenix started out at nice 70F this morning, but hit 90F by 10am, heading for high of 99F. Will be 1st day not in triple digits for several weeks (if 99 counts as not 100?), and doubt will see many more this cool as rest of summer grinds through the desert. Humidity is up slightly from single digits this week, with 12% right now. 
If you don't know, < 15% RH creates a perpetual drinking problem if outside doing anything. When I work in shop I consume roughly a gallon of fluid during 3-4 hour work session, and I'm still under hydrated. Running errands still need 1/2 gallon. :-(

No shop time today. Got some yard work done early, and major PC restoration rest of day. 
Was given a laptop by BIL that needs TLC. Got hit with a PC Tech support Trojan? They remote logged into his PC, downloaded his personal files and then charged him $400 to fix all the stuff they loaded onto his PC. Never seen the aftermath of this hacking scam before, it's a mess. 
Remember, never install any toolbars from web into your browser, not even Google, Bing or Yahoo. Once you give permission to alternate search toolbar installation, you give permission for it to install other stuff. It lets you easily get hacked from safe looking ads that have hidden malware. Before you know it, you are like BIL: Running Norton thinking everything is fine, yet still has 6 different malware packages that keep reinstalling every time Norton removes them. Have it disconnected from internet, and it's wild seeing all hidden programs attempting to phone home. Total PIA to fix!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and have great day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful day in WW headed to mid 70s, high overcast, but I'm sure Ol' Sol is working to beat the band to burn it off the on shore flow for a sunset this evening.

I'm headed out to do a little more yard work and clean up. Too much stuff left over from contracting and the Topamax Disaster. It's now or never, tired of looking at it. I'm lucky, back is fairly well in wack, I must have it stretched almost enough and knee braces are working great, just have to be careful not of make sores. Things won't be great if they have to stay off for a few days. Hope y'all find solutions for your issues. Been a long row to hoe out here. but I'm getting there ;-))

I notified the local fire department that responds to us under mutual aid about the propane pooling and other issues the city chooses to interpret as non-issues. The commissioner thanked me and said he would make sure all their personnel are aware. Too bad he can't tell the city to straighten up. They respond because our old fire stations are a lot closer than the city's. Unfortunately, when we were annexed the city took over everything but actually doing anything constructive. I could not live with myself if they responded to a brush fire not knowing about the tank pretty well hidden from view. It is full for the hottest part of the year and fire season. They fill it once a year about May 1. I hope you never have to deal with these kind of people Bill,


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful sunny day here in the low 70's.

I am so relieved I've finally finished cutting the face frame of the triangle for the last flag case I hope to ever do.
After lunch it's getting glued up an in a couple of hours cut for splines. The hard part is final done. What a relief!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 69° and cloudy after temps in the mid 70's and mostly sunny. Was a pretty nice day….

....except for the aches and pains now that I'm about off the prednisone. Every day feels like Week 1 of basic training . I'm sure many of you still remember that like it was yesterday (I could have done without the reminder).

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## MSquared

Temps around 80. Clear, low RH, light breeze. Nice!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
Another sunny 98F & 10% RH day unfolding in Phoenix this Sunday. 
Was nice 68F at sunrise this morning, but it hit 90F before 11am. 
Forecast has us warming back up in to 105 average tomorrow. :-(

Was listening radio yesterday, and host says we are having a 'mild' day of only 99 degrees? 
Have to laugh, on in desert during summer would anyone consider 99F a mild temperature day!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and play with your toys safely!


----------



## bandit571

Another perfect DRY day….lots of sunshine, bit of a breeze…pushing 80 degrees…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It became another wunnerful day in WW. Woke with a mild headache in the migraine spot. Tried to go back to sleep but couldn't, finally got up, took SWMBO out on a pancake hunt and it gradually went away ;-) tHE ALTERNATIVE SUCKS BIG TIME ;-(

Yesterday, on shore flow beat Ol'Sol. Saw a few patches of blue and a bright spot about 7. It did make mid 70s. Today supposed to get mid 60s with a glimmer of sun shown at 9, sunset 9:09. That is cutting it a bit too tight for me.

CaptK, I suppose if it was 120, 99 would look a lot milder than just climbing up to 99 calling it mild ;-) Either way, doesn't sound good.


----------



## Firewood

Today was another pretty nice day. Made it up to mid 70's and mostly sunny skies, though we did get a little rain late morning.

Capt - I sometimes think about moving west to get away from the Wisconsin winters, but even with humidity at 15% or less, triple digit temps are just stupid hot. Wisconsin isn't the worst place to live, there's actually a lot to like about it. For me, it's just the winters and taxes (ranked #32 )that I don't like.

Well, stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bad times around here. One of my best friends is dying from cancer and going on hospice. He used to work here at the FD. That was the news yesterday. Today, one of my friends who was on the FD a long time ago, but went on to be a police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty. We all played on the same hockey team.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn Bill, That really sucks. I'm really sorry for your friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill. I wish there was something I could say that would make it any easier, but there isn't. Just know that I'm hoping it goes away with time.


----------



## Firewood

Bill - I'm sorry to hear about Mike as well as your friend with cancer. I will say prayers for all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Sorry to hear of your friend who was killed on duty, and they other who has cancer. My heart goes out to you and their families.


----------



## bandit571

Muggy, partly cloudy…low 70s Temp. Humidity is in the 80s, SW wind about 12 mph….chance of a shower later?

Cleaned a rusty $2 drill up…from this..









To this…









In under an hour…
Boss and I took my brother out for Lunch…on his 64th Birthday..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks fellas. It's a hard pill to swallow for all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a long string of real nice weather here.

Heading to the garage after my coffee and get after it. I'm down to the last 4 half finished projects. I'm not starting anything new until I finish all of them.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

starting to sprinkle around here..again….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another triple digit day in Arizona desert!
It's 98F at lunch time, heading for 102F today. 
The 6-8% daytime humidity has brought along extreme fire conditions. Appears couple of wild fires in mountains NE of Phoenix valley are finally making the national news, despite being local issue for awhile now. :-( Must be slow news day?

No shop time this morning, teenage son had an out patient scope procedure today. Seems there is no minimum age for having a camera shoved down your throat? 
Son is fine, purpose was a biopsy to confirm Celiac disease. Thanks for caring.  
If positive, will have to figure out how to make gluten free pizza dough in future. 
Bummer, without gluten hard to replicate the chewyiness of good pizza dough. Sigh.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe as you traverse your day!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well…..After two days of solid rain, mixed in with thunderstorms each day, the rain finally moved out for a couple of days. It got a little hairy around here a time or two with high winds, hard rain, thunder and lightening. One bolt hit about 1/4 mile from our house. Close…!! But one good thing….it cooled down the heat somewhat. It was 60 at my regular coffee time with plenty of cloud cover and gray skies. It finally turned to full sun, still sunny, and the temp is at 81 now….The humidity has came down to only 56% now, and the winds are light…again, at 6 mph. I dumped out over 5" of rain out of the gauge this morning, so we've had our share of moisture. But that means the lake is higher also, the ramps and parking areas are under water, and with the 4th coming up soon, it's gonna be tough to put a boat in anywhere, unless they are kept at a marina…..It really sucks…!! It looks like more rain will be moving back in in a couple of days…..Uggg!!

Bill…..Really sorry to hear about your friends. There are no words to express how terrible it is to lose someone you know, or a family member…..!! We just have to go on and deal with a loss…..!!

Mike….Sure hope the knee is improving….Aches and pains we have to put up with in our "golden years"... I don't think mine will ever go away…..I've had them too long… Guess I'll keep them around as a reminder of my youth…!!

BurleyBob…..Get them projects knocked out so you can go fishing. Sure wish I could….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It looks we are finally going to see some summer weather. It's 69° now, but should get to mid 80's along with higher humidity. That I can do without. It rained on and off all day yesterday, which lowered the temps to low 60's.

Rick - you sure could use a break from all the rain. It sucks you can't get the boat out and drown a couple worms.

Well, time I get my butt moving adn cut the last of the tenon's for the workbench….

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cloudier today, but it's going to be a bit warmer.

Yesterday I finally finished the triangle for that flag and used some Black walnut Danish oil on the black walnut wood. WOW! Did it ever make that thin pop and really evened out the variation in the color. I'm taking it to the gallery today for glass and hopefully knocking out the shadow box base for it today. Thankfully, that's going to be nothing but square joints. 4 lap joints and 4 dados. I am so darn tired of fighting angles.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here so far. Had a good rain last evening. About a quarter inch in 10 minutes. 61° now and should get to the upper 70's later with a chance of t-storms.

Working on a 36" x 12" mural type engraving. Lots of fun as the laser will only do about 14" at once. About 8 hrs. so far and 2 or 3 to go.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks … I didn't fall off the face of the earth, I just needed to get away for a bit, so I hooked up the RV Trailer and went to visit some friends in Simi Valley Calif, and after a nice stay there I headed north up the California coast and then after staying at several parks along the way I headed east along the lessor traveled roads to see what is out there. ... Then I headed toward the homestead, of course taking all the back roads …

But I needed to be back home for a flight to Alaska for a 5 day fishing expedition out of Sitka … I did very well and limited on King salmon and Halibut every day and then we went rock fishing and caught a plethora of very tasty fish …

Well I'm back and no one did a lick of work in the shop while I was gone for 6 weeks … Go figger …

I still have 2 kitchen cabinet restorations and a wine rack conversion to a pull out drawer system to do … I ever tell you how I really hate working in some one else's kitchen?... The problem is that you do one, and those women spread the word and the work flows in … and I really don't want to do it, but those big sad eyes, and the cookies, and well you know …

Y'all stay safe and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW today, mid 70s, partly cloudy, supposed to sprinkle tonight.

Sorry to hear about your friends, Bill. Too many police are injured and killed in the line of duty. I have twin nephews that are sheriffs out here. It is nothing like it was when they started in the 80s. They made it into "Believe It Or Not." https://www.lewiscountysirens.com/?p=34127

SWMO seems to be the official supplier of cooling wraps for the US Navy in Djibouti. We made a few and sent them to our grandson. He passed them out to a few buddies. She picked up material to make another batch today. Guess I'll have to wait until after I get them filled with beads to start any projects ;-) Does she qualify as part of the USO?

BTW, CaptK, It was 115 over there last week ;-(( It dropped to about 85 today.

Code enforcement agreed to enforce the 10 foot no vegetation zone around the 1,000 gallon propane tank so I put in the formal request yesterday. He had to remove the bushes and trees that conceal it in the spring of 2017, but replanted that summer. For the last year or so they said these code issues are civil matters, but there is no civil enforcement. They said if I got the perpetrator's permission I could do a survey and have a certified fire engineer do a report. If he thought the set up to trap any leaked propane was dangerous they would forward it to the fire department for further evaluation. Attys say we need what the code is trying to prevent for a cause of action; property loss, injury or fatality. This @$#%&&** city and state are getting out of control! If anything ever happens it will not be negligent, it will be premeditated. I think I'll try to get BATFE to do something even though they say they do not do land use issues. All these agencies claim their purpose is to promote safety. Too bad our nephews cannot come up here and arrest the city brass!

Anyways, since they indicated they are in a code enforcing mood, I put in an enforcement request for the 10 foot clearance from structures to have the row of cedar trees pruned that run out to the wild-land out back. Be interesting to see if they actually follow the code rather than interpret as not existing, again. Beginning to wonder if an IQ higher than one's age is a disqualifier for employment in our "wonderful" city.


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 82° today before a bit of a gully washer moved through. The the sun came back out and heated things up again. Should be about the same tomorrow.

Summerfest starts tomorrow. It's a big music festival in Milwaukee down by da lake der. It's been going for 50+ years now and they tend to get some big name shows. I, however, tend to avoid it as I'm not much into crowds.

Finished the tenon's on the long stretchers today. Now I just have to give everything a sanding and I can assemble the base. I'm planning to drawbore the ends together and then use bench bolts on the long stretchers so I can take it apart if needed. I'm still working out how to attach the top since it will only be sitting on the legs. I'm thinking of gluing cleats to the bottom adjacent to the legs and pin it with dowels that can be removed for disassembly.

Well, time for bed. Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

About 70 and we're in the 'Soup'. Heavy fog's been rolling in.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….a bright and sunny day it is, too. will be heading for the mid 80s, again today….nice and dry out, today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be another very nice day. Mid 70's with a bit of wind.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Seems we get your weather 12-24 hours after you! Right now coming into the mid-80's, mostly clear, sunny, RH at about 40-50%.


----------



## Firewood

So far, a very nice day. 80°, mostly sunny and light wind. Humidity is 40%

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, it's warming up in Arizona and it looks like we will be hitting 110° before the end of the week … and yes that is getting to the uncomfortable point, but then again the only time I will be out in the heat is while I'm in the pool or walking to the Pickup … everything is air conditioned here … and with 10% humidity it is tolerable.

Just gearing back up in the shop and getting ready to get back in the groove so to speak …

Be safe in what you do and please be well


----------



## Mike_in_STL

110 in Missouri usually comes with 88+ percent humidity. It's not tolerable. It's 91 dungrees Frankenstein right now with 50% humidity. Feels like 97, and there's a good line of storms brewing marching towards St. Louis as I write this.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Has been a nice day here so far. 54° early and up to 78° now. Getting cloudy so maybe the prediction of rain and severe t-storms might happen. Chance of hail up to baseball size they say. Just hope that does not happen here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It started out at 68 degrees with plenty of sun….It got up to 87 for the high about 2:30, then it got really dark and cloudy. The wind got up, and a thunderstorm was moving in about then. Thunder and lightening, then the rain came. It was still very dark, but I went and took my nap, so I missed some of it. I rose around 4:30 and it was all over with. It's still clabbered over pretty good, but the storm cooled it down to 68. The humidity is at 95%, and calm winds at 4 mph.
I had to go to our family doctor this morning. About a week ago, a big sist, or boil came up on my left shoulder blade. My wife popped that sucker, and white cheezey-looking pus shot out of it like a cannon. It hit the ceiling and all over the mirror, and stunk something awful. She doctored it and mashed on it for several days, getting the same white pus out till it would bleed….!! It was infected, so I went to the doctor. By this time it was about the size of a silver dollar. Got 3-4 deadening shots and he opened it up and squeezed more junk out, made an incision, then packed it with some kind of packing stuff down in the hole, and covered it with a large bandage. Ordered some antibiotics and I go back this Friday to follow up and change the dressing. Then back again on Monday July 1st. I take the antibiotics for 7 days. That sucker is sore as a risen….!! Probably have a big hole there.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey Rick, that is about the most "YUCKY" posting I've ever seen … Now I can't finish the sandwich I was eating …


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry 'bout that, Mike…..! I was trying to convey what happens when you let something like that go w/o heading to the doctor first…..!! But….it's still oozing and pussing….. Enjoy that sandwich…!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's only 101F this afternoon in Phoenix east valley. Morning low was 70, and working outside has nice for couple hours. Humidity is higher, 15% RH today, also have some breeze blowing. 
But it's not enough to clear the air, and we have air quality alert for ozone. 

Attempted to put down some rattle can primer just before lunch, and it was too hot at 96F in shop. Edges landed as dried over spray and refused flow out. Will try again tomorrow morning when it's cooler.

As Grumpy posted, expecting 110F to visit this weekend. The lows are also forecast to stay near 80, which reduces some the pleasantness from morning work. :-( 
But it's OK. SWMBO tells me I enjoy hot weather. Yes, of course I do, dear….

Hmm, wait: 
Phoenix weather was mild while Grumpy was traveling, he's back and so is hot weather. 
It's all GrumpyMike's fault! Grumpy any chance you go on vacation till September? 
Joking, welcome back! Too bad you missed unusually 'mild' summer weather. Felt like spring time up unless you worked in sunshine.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and be Safe using your toys.
Cheers!


----------



## MSquared

Rick - Thank you for that! I think I'll leave the mayo off my sandwich.  As we say in NY … "Oooofah!! That's gonna leave a mark!" My Wife and my Sister have no problem 'popping' stuff like that as well . Weird! But, good.


----------



## Firewood

Mike - don't forget the mayo on that sandwich.

Rick - I had a similar situation but a bit lower than my shoulder blade. It was right where the thigh meets your butt. Sure made sitting a difficulty. They did the same as what you got. Left a dent but all's good now.

Today is my absolute worst day yet with this joint pain. I'm about a nat's a$$ from being a total invalid. If no change tomorrow it's back to the doctor. This really sucks.

But it was a nice day outside today. Next few days will be 80's and humid. Chance of storms.


----------



## MSquared

Ha! Didn't notice Grumpymike's post. Guess we're on the same page! Was too 'enthralled' by Rick's very graphic description.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, made 70, wuz sunny, but clouded up and sprinkled a 1/4 inch or so. Cloudy and a few thousandths of rain the next couple days.

Geez, I feel for all the pain you all are having. Hope you get rid of it soon. Brings back too many memories. ;-(

Rick, with all the super bugs that don't respond to antibiotics this days sounds like you are lucky. A Canadian guy I know almost lost his lower leg. Little sore started and in a couple days he was in ICU. In hospital for several months. He didn't have any injury for the bug to get in. When he got healed he asked the doc where it probably came from. Doc asked if he walked barefoot in a lot of motel or hotel rooms. He had. Doc said it is quite common to pick up infections doing that because they vacuum them but never really clean them. They are full of everything everyone who has ever been there brought with them! ;-(( They get ion the little cracks in your sole according to the doc.

Gonna get the grandsons tomorrow for a week. They'll hitch a ride back home with mom and dad at the 4th bbq. The oldest, first year of high school finished up the year with straight As. He gets 3 college credits for that. )


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

I'm glad to hear I'm not alone in this situation with sists and boils….The doctor was telling me while he was working on me that another guy was in there just last week with the same thing, and almost in the same spot as mine. He said these things are not uncommon….This was my first….!!

I tell ya bud, between the two of us with our joint pains and back pains we ain't worth two dead flies…!! We just can't get over the hump with this crap….!! I'm fed up with it, and I know you are too…..! You're right…this sucks big time…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, did the doc say where they are coming from?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just happened to think that description reminds me of milking an ol cow with mastitis when I was a kid. I had the pleasure of milking her by hand while dad did the reset with the milking machines.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

No, he didn't say…Just said it wasn't uncommon for someone to develop a boil or sists. But he did say that a lot of times it starts with an ingrown hair, and instead of growing outward, it turns and grows inward….!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, as long as it it common and treatable that is good. I remember one time I had a ingrown hair down below my jaw in my beard. Didn't have any idea what it was. It got to looking very odd. I got hold of it with a pair of tweezers and pulled on it. Hair started coming out. It was about 5 or 6 inches long. When I got it out, it never came back. Must be right side out? Guess I'm shaving that one off these days ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon! 
Was chased out of garage shop with 98F & 9% RH in Phoenix east valley at 1pm. Supposed to be heading for 106F.

My body is almost a thermometer maybe? When ever it gets above 95F in shop, my brain fogs up and body feel like I am crawling through swamp to get stuff done. Pretty sure it's God's safety valve. Slow brain and motion to tell the idiot klutz to stop working and get inside where there is air conditioning. LOL

Spent the morning making a dust pan for Unisaw, and then priming, sanding, and repeating. The 45 year old cabinet is full of dents/dings. Should be ready for sealer and paint this weekend. Problem is with 110F weekend temperatures, only get maybe 2 hours in morning before it's 90+ and too hot to spray paint. It's a pain waiting for spray paint weather.

PS - Cists/Boils/Pus = yuk & Thanks but no thanks. TMI

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe working with your toys.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 84° with dew point of 67° so it feels like 88°. They just issued a severe thunderstorm warning for our area for the next hour. And now they come to cut the grass.










I got the ok to take Ibuprofen until a week prior to my biopsy. It sure is helping with the joint pain. Hopefully I'll feel up to some shop time soon.

CaptK - BTW my shop temp is 67°.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Upper 80s here. Partly cloudy, storms went south of here….

Somebody was very busy..today…









4 hours of shop time, so far….will try to get a blog started…later…


----------



## MSquared

Ooo, Mike! That's a nasty band on the way!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's nice and warm here in Mid-Michigan. It's 70 and sunny so far and is supposed to keep climbing. It looks like summer is finally here. Long pants are put away and the shorts are here for the duration of summer.

I've been gone for a couple of days on a golfing trip with my bride. She got sunburn pretty good. Even though the weather was wonderful at 85 and 90, it was hotter than blazes because I wasn't used to that heat so quick. There is no where to escape the heat on a golf course. And, the course won because it now owns a few of my golf balls.

*Rick*, I just about spit my coffee all over my computer screen when I read about your "boiling mess". I had something similar to that a few years ago and the doc removed it from my back. Of course, we didn't go through the same slashing events as you though.

*WI Mike*, that storm front was heading our way last night and fizzled out just before it got here.

*Bandit*, It might help if you put a cardboard box under that saw to catch the dust. It would make clean-up a little easier.

Okay, enough said for now. I'm heading out to see what damage I can do in the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'll be heading to the doctor's office in a little bit to do a follow-up on this cists/ boil problem. I'll post later and let you know how it turned out. Prolly more mashing the pus out, then re-packing it with whatever they use. Looks like it has been draining a lot…..looks real pussie…… Prolly re-bandage it. That keeps the pus and gunk confined….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
It's 92F & 11% RH at 10am, heading for 110F today. Supposed to be hot weekend, 110+.

Low temps will be up 80 tomorrow, so am glad I got up early today when it was 71F and got some painting done. Couple of pics of this mornings work. Painted in shade under an awning next to house, so the color are muted in pictues, sorry.

















Found a couple of dents I missed as I preped the main cabinet for paint, so will have paint it later.
Decided to go cheap on paint, bought Rustoleum Professional alkyd enamel Smoke Gray instead of spending $180 of base/clear coat auto system. Won't be as flashy, but it will look good as new.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and be safe playing with your toys.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and warm.


----------



## bandit571

Almost 90 here…bright, sunny day, again….went out early to a few garage sales…
and these two followed me home…









can I keep them? Square is 8"...Stanley SW….Chisel seems to be a 3/4" Framer…
$3 for the pair…


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

I spent the day in the shop yesterday working on a mail box post that was in Wood Magazine, it's a timber framing project that is a chisel challenge for sure … the Mortises are huge and beating on the chisel is hours of mallet swinging fun.

And the mess in the floor? well I can wade through it around the drill press and at the assembly table you can turn your ankle if your not careful … Shop vac and broom to the rescue … I wonder if there is a kid in the neighborhood that wants a clean-up job?

What a learning curve, working with timbers is a real challenge … I think I like the cutting boards and jewelry boxes allot better.

I remember that while in South East Asia every time you scratched your self we got Boils and cysts (sists as Rick calls 'em) I just had the VA remove a cyst from the back of my neck, been there for years and just now started to grow again … go figger.

Y'all stay safe and be well


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey *CaptK* I have an AC unit that I used to cool my garage with just sitting on a shelf … I used to have it mounted in the companion way door … If you want to travel to Surprise it's yours … working in a hot (95°) shop will kill ya.

*Bandit* Great find on the old tools ..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks for offer *Grumpy*! Wow, very kind.

Consider adding one every summer. But by now - end of June, I am used to heat and can work till about 100F outside. That means 5-6 hours in shop every day, if I am not too lazy to get out of bed early? 

Ultimate problem is; I live in rental home. Lease is up in September, and not sure will be staying another year?
But getting a free window unit solves one reason I never put AC in shop. Going to ponder this offer.

BTW - Was on your side of town Tuesday this week. 
Visited auction preview for retiring cabinet shop at 73rd in Glendale?
https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/timed/bscari/catalogue-id-arizon10003

Also Finally posted the Pizza Peel project that many folks here saw progress pics


Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's done. Tomorrow I put the flag inside the case and a photo of my friend in the shadow box base. I'll post a couple of photos tomorrow. I sure hope I don't have to make any more of these for a while. I'm hoping to deliver it on Sunday in Boise.

IT's going to be quite a bit warmer there next week. Get to spend time with the grandsons as the day care is closed the week of the 4th. Should be a good time.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 73° here after reaching highs in the mid 80's. We had some more storms roll through this morning. Between last night and this morning we had 3" in the rain guage. Not as much as some of you have had, but enough for a while.

The ibuprofin is working great so far. I still have some pain, but am mostly functional again. Yeah, me!

BBob - Congrats on finishing up your latest flag case. Hope you have safe travels over the holiday.

Grumpy Mike - I was going to make that same mailbox post if and when we needed a replacement. Well, the old post is pretty tough because it was still standing last week when we drove by the old house.

CaptK - Nice job on the pizza peel. Great story too. I can't wait to see the the end result of your restore. Lookin' good so far.

Rick - how's the shoulder blade doing? Make sure you keep that wound clean.

Well, have a safe one everybody.


----------



## bandit571

This might take a while..









Raised panels, using hand planes…









Have 12 to do….

I think I had better start a blog? Maybe in the morning….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was about 70 when I rose for coffee, and it was already getting warm out. Plenty of sunshine out there. here at 9:30 it's 75, and the same sun is still shining….!! The humidity is way up there at 85%, and the wind is very light at 4 mph. The high will get to around 90. Summer has defiantly set in for the year.

I went to the doctor yesterday to check on my cysts (thanks Grumpy for showing the correct spelling of that word.. Since I've never had one before, I was just guessing as to how to spell it…..Too lazy to look it up…..lol..!!) But he took out the old packing down in the wound, and it was still bloody and full of yucky yellow looking pus…!! Cleaned it with some antibiotic cream, then re=packed it, and put a large band aid on. Been taking my antibiotic meds to get rid of the infection, and I have a gaping hole in my wing now….I tell ya gang, between my upper back

and my lower back I'm screwed…The process of healing is ever ongoing….

I'm glad to hear that most of you are getting in some shop time…Looks like some good projects are taking shaping up…..!! bandit….I'm curious as to what you're building…! Expiring minds want to know…!!

Mike….Good to hear the ibuprofen is helping with all the joints. I take it all the time for my aches and pains, which there's plenty of them….lol…!! I take 800 milligram ibuprofen, hydrocodone, and a muscle relaxer….I feel like a drug addict…. Don't think any of it helps much….and I'm keeping the wound clean as possible…..I go back again Monday for another follow up and prolly get cleaned and re-packed…..He is keeping an eye on the infection.


----------



## bandit571

raised panels for the sides of a new desk..









Building 3 side panels like this….4 drawers between two of the sides….then 2 skinny drawers over where my knees will go…might take a while to get it all done.

have had a few cysts like that..one in an elbow, and two in the tail bone area ( Royal PITA)....usually these have to heal from the inside out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, warm or cool as needed.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather is harsh today: It's 105F at noon, heading for 111F.

No shop time today. Over did it yesterday. 
Was feeling so good about paint work done, after lunch went back into 105F temp and spent 2 hours more outside. Despite 2 gallons of water, was still dehydrated. After a cool shower, realized I forgot about errands to BORG and wally world; and did those too. Bad idea….
Was up and down all night with leg cramps, and muscle pain. 
I'm no stranger to dehydration, in past used to camp and play in desert for days at time. Drink enough water to make swishing noises as you walk, then take some potassium, magnesium, and sodium supplements, then simple sugars from fruit juice and/or Gatorade to push it through the system. Thirty minutes later all better; at least till the muscle fatigue hits.  Yes, I am a real Klutz.

Couple hours in shop and trip to store wouldn't normally faze me this bad. Stinks getting old.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang. This is the flag case I've told you all about for many weeks. I'm pretty slow about such things. I tend to over think them. Also this particular project was for a very important man in my life, Vic Waddle. He was a WWII Marine who landed on Tinian, Saipan, Tarawa and Okinawa. After the war he became a Baptist minister. He married my wife and I. He was my Dad's best friend and officiated my Dad's funeral. As I've said many time I had to do the best I could for Vic. I'm fairly satisfied with this display case. The way I see things, if I'm content with it most others will be thrilled. I'm my own worst critic.
I know everyone will be wondering about the windows on either side of Vic's photo. Those will be used to display Vic's Sgt. Stripes, unit patch and decorations. I don't have all of them and will leave mounting those to his son and daughter in law.










Semper Fi, Vic!


----------



## Firewood

BBob - Well done sir. It's a fine tribute. I'm sorry for your lost. I know that making these is bitter-sweet as every time you take on one of these it's because either you or someone you know has lost someone special.

It's 85° here (car is reading 88°) and humid with a light breeze. It should stay dry until tomorrow.

Deb and I gave blood this morning. I don't give as often as I should. Not much going on around here, so this is where I'll close

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Mike.


----------



## MSquared

Wow Bob! That's a beautiful tribute. It will certainly be a family Heirloom.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thank You, Marty. He was a very special man to me and my family.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

The flag case came out beautifully. You sir, did an outstanding job on this project. I'm pretty sure his family will appreciate what you have done to honor this man. Sounds like he was very special…..!! Well done, my friend..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thank You Rick. Yes Vic was a very special man in our family's life. I miss him almost as much as I miss my Dad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hot.
We said goodbye to Steve with a nice service today. Tomorrow and Monday will be for Mike.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBOB. That's some truly fine work there. You can be proud of that.

I've seen some spectacular sunsets all over the world, but the incredible fire orange sky outside my door has to take the cake. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Firewood

DawsonBob - Just remember - if there's no picture it never happened.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I will be heading back to SD to help with haying in the morning. Shop will be closed for awhile. They are short handed and a good hay crop so can use the help. Will try to keep up with the posts when I have time.

Great job on the flag display case Bob. A special keepsake and memories for the family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, warm, 75ish, da boyz and gma are doing some kind of painting were you pour on different colors, tip the canvas around and see what happens. They are Christmas gifts for everyone. They make something like that every years since they were little guys.

Flag case is a classic, BBob! BTW, brother and SIL really like that box you made them.

DBob, I was going to say no picture, didn't happen, but Mike beat me to it ;-)

What is he name of your muscle relaxer Rick. Every time I ask drs about one for my neck, they say there isn't any such thing. Been battling that for a couple days. Hasn't been that persistent for a long time. Minor tension headache but I kept it from becoming a migraine ;-)))


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..same old, same old around here…may go hide in the shop, later. have a stack of blanks to get done









And make these all into raised panels…









Might take a while….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a hot one today, and it's getting hotter….!! It was 76 at wake up time and coffee drinking. Now it's 82 with plenty of sun, no clabbber, and a humidity of 74%... Early on it was 86% humidity….Don't know where it went…The wind is almost 0, but maybe 1-2 mph. The high will be 91….The heat is getting on up there. Might a be good day to stay inside under the A/C….! Sounds good to me….!!

Mark…..Be careful on your way to SD, and don't buck too many bales of hay….Ask them if you can just run the hay bailer….Bucking bales of hay is hard on an old man…!! Or just driving the truck would work better…..lol…!

bandit…..Another project in the works….Parts are looking good you milled up…This project looks like it'll take a while…..!!

Bob (WW).. The official name is CYCLOBENZAPRINE 10 mg. But most doctors, including mine, calls it FLEXARIL…Tell your doctor he needs to go back to medical school and learn about meds….A little small pill, but works….In an hour or two, you'll be unlaxed…!


----------



## Firewood

Well, it was in the low 80's…..until about 10 minutes ago when the leading edge of the storm blew in. Must have dropped 10°. The thunder is rumbling, but so far no close ground strikes.

This morning I glued up the ends for the bench. The drawbore pegs went in nicely. Only one needed a little extra persuasion. They squared up nicely too.










Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

About the sunset: it happened alright, I just couldn't get out to take a picture. Otherwise, I would have been delighted to share with you guys.

Stay safe, dry and whatever temperature pleases you.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?
Here in Phoenix at 10am it's a mild 100F and 14%RH. 
Low was 81F, typical for 110F degree days in SW desert. 
Gong to be another hot one.

Didn't get up as early as I wanted, but did manage to squeak in some spray paint time when it was still 90F @ 8:30am this morning. Finished the Unisaw cabinet painting. 















.
Here is before picture with puke green paint on it as reference:
















May not look like it, but did a lot of metal work. Besides welding a dozen holes closed, also moved the dust port from way to high on left side, to bottom of right side where it might actually be able to empty the cabinet.

I think (fingers crossed for luck) that all the large parts are painted and reconditioned now. Still need to clean up some rust on old fasteners, and buff off previous owners horrible green paint slop from the machine labels. Should be able to start reassembly after a day or two passes, once the enamel is fully hardened.

BTW - Appears AZ is not only place warming up this weekend?

Stay Healthy, Happy, and Cool while you play with your toys!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, headed to maybe 80. sunny. Lots of heat and the theracane seems to have the neck trying cause another decade long migraine under control ;-)))

Thanks, Rick I'll check that out next time I see her.

The best size bucking bale is firm 65 pounds. Today they will probably be hauling 6,500 pounders ;-) No bucking required.

My dad and uncle bought a lot of hay. Not enough acres to grow it for the dairy cows. One evening just as we we starting to milk, they pulled in with 26 tons. We normally helped them stack it. Dad told them we would when we finished milking. The trucker had stopped in Nampa to pick up a new hire. He had just gotten out of the Navy operating radios for 4 years. ;-) I don't remember if ol' Cherry made a man out of him or if he died.

The best hay came from the dry unirrigated area at Fairfield. Cherry's wife worked along with them, 
She was bigger than him by 50 pounds. . One of Cherry's helpers told us the ol lady was setting g bales gently on the elevator loading up at Fairfield. If they sat down too hard it would kill the elevator. She got too hot and took her blouse off. Pretty soon she was too hot and took her bra off. He said he wanted to laugh so bad he could hardly help himself. He knew if he did, she could and would kick his @$$ ;-)) He knew he could not load the elevator without killing it constantly and neither could anybody else but her ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Now have 6 panels raised..









Enough to do a full dry fit, to check the mortise layouts..









had to go back through, and re-mark most of them….
Raising panels gets to be work…









This is from just 5 panels…even the Stanley 45 was getting filled up..









About 3 hours in the shop….I am tuckered out…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, It's a nice sunset here in Mid-Michigan. It's been a hot bugger today and for the last couple of days as well. The temps have been in the 90's but today it's a little cooler at 82 with no wind to speak of. The humidity has been awful but at the present it's at 57%. I'll still take the heat over snow any time.

I've been pretty busy with several projects in the works. My son bought a couple of wood butcher block table tops for his restaurant and he wants me to clean them and marry them together, they are both different heights. It's a pain cause they are at someone else's place, to far from my tools. So, I'm gonna get them and bring them to my tiny shop to work on.

I'm also trying to catch up on some orders that's been placed on my etsy account. Everything is great when you have an inventory for everyone to choose from, but when your out, your out!

Okay, I had a cyst someplace that would gross y'all out so I won't mention it. But, as *Bandit* mentioned, they have to heal from the inside out. It was called a pilonidal Cyst. I'll let you guys look it up.

*WI Mike*, I like the table your building. It looks pretty sturdy. Is it gonna be for the workshop?

*Burly Bob*, you outdone yourself on that flag case. Marvelous job.

*Bandit*, I enjoy following your blog. I can't imagine making those raised panels by hand. Nice work sir.

Well, I need to go for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother is it ever hot here in Boise. It hit the low 90's! Dbob and Don appreciate your comments about the flag case. Vic's kid's did like the case. So that's one less project on my list.

Capt that restoration is looking good. I want to see more of your progress.

looks like i need to sign off everyone is headed to bed.


----------



## MSquared

Wound up being on the very edge of a serious storm pattern late afternoon today. Got a classic 'Squall' or two. Very dark skies, high winds, heavy pelting rain and a relatively fast transition to bright, blue skies, lighter rain. Went from mid-80's to mid-60's within minutes! Love those fast moving fronts.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 67° with 93% RH and winds are 5 MPH. It should get to mid 80's and muggy today. And we may get more rain later, but it seems to be weakening on its March to the east.

Marty - that's the pattern we've had for the last few days. Dark clouds would roll in and then the wind comes blasting through followed by hard blowing rain.

Don - Thanks. It's a smallish (66×28) workbench. Taking the top sections to my buddies house to run through his jointer to square up the sides with the top surface. It is ~3" thick right now. Shouldn't lose too much with final flattening.

Bandit - That looks like a lot of work. I commend you for making all those raised panels by hand.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

My daughter was down at the beach yesterday as the storm rolled in. It emptied out mighty fast! .....


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, 
Well it's time to do the lunch thing, and it's 104° and heading for 109° predicted. All under clear sunny skies with a few clouds in the distance … And of course it's 79° in the shop and the sawdust is flying … spent the majority of the day cleaning, but it's still not as clean as Firewood mike's shop … sure sign of a sick mind … But I did sweep up two Shop-Vac's full of chips, sawdust and grindings … (after the timber framing project) ...

But now all of the stationary tools are clean and shinned … Ready to start the next project.

CaptK is well on his way with the restoration project, how I admire the tenacity.

Be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees is the call for here in San Diego today, but since it's already over 79, well …

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Been a busy day around the old homeplace., and other places as well….Had to go back to my doctor this morning to get my bandage changed, and more packing put in my hole….!! Sorry, that didn't sound good… But the nurse pulled out the old packing, then medicated the wound, and put in more new packing, then covered it with gauze and a new band aid….And…I'm not done yet. I have to go back in Wed. for another check and pack job, then again on Friday for the same thing…Geez…will it ever end…? Don't know what the temp was when we left to go to town, but it was getting very warm. After the doctor, took my spouse to lunch for a Whopper, fries, and soda. It was 85 then, and we headed to Wally World to buy some vitals…..cause my daughter and her family are on their way here from Amarillo to spend the 4th with us., and stay a couple of days…Should get here around 8-9 tonight as it's 10 hours. It finally hit 88 with 79% humidity, and around 3:30 a thunderstorm rolled in, and it rained like that cow on that rock. It went from 88 down to 76, but the humidity shot up to 87%...no wind…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, headed to 83, sunny, bbq warming up to feed grand kids. We took them to go carts and mini golf today.

That storm looks ferocious Marty. I'd run too!

Bandit, all those panels do look like a lot of verk! Nice job. (How do you like my Norwegian accent I got from grandpa? All his "w"s were pronounced "v" ) ;-)

There is progress on the propane pool issue. The city has enforcement authority and authority under WA law to interpret code to be non-existent or not applicable. The fire marshal in the city's fire district's hands are tied. From comments I know she knows the risks. We are quite a ways from the city fire stations, so the first responders are from our old fire district from before annexation. I asked the city atty a couple weeks ago if anyone ever asked him about the legality of their ignoring the codes. He said we are not having this conversation. It was pointless to continue trying to convince them to be responsible and enforce the codes. Concrete walls standing on top the ground like a giant domino waiting for the wind to blow it over and Propane traps ready to pool any leak are very serious basic issues and violations.

I sent a letter to the local fire authority board of governance cc'ing to both fire fighters unions and the old district's board of commissioners expressing my concerns about the guy's safety responding to a brush fire and not being aware of the tank. It is very easy to miss hidden by the wall and trees.. The deputy chief of our former district who is the initial responder under mutual aid, sent me an email stating he had reviewed the info, talked with the other fire marshal, acknowledged their hands were tied by the city, thanked me for my concerns about the safety of their employees and said he put an alert in the dispatch system that will warn them in route. Hopefully, the city will eventually realize how far off base they are.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

As Grumpy posted it's warm, 109 high and 15% RH here in Phoenix east valley.
Stiff wind blowing, flags go straight; so it has be gusting to 15-20MPH.
Yes, it's blast furnace weather, even in shade.

No shop time as I slept in today, was already 98 when I got of bed. 
Although I am wee bit bored this afternoon, and might attempt brief shop clean up. 
A little time in sauna never hurt anyone, right? LOL

Did anyone catch the 5ft of hail seen in Mexico? That is one BIZARRE weather report for summer time!
That sounds like a biblical punishment to me. 
Think about it, How much bad karma would you need to have 5 feet of hail rain down on your head?
Wow, Just WOW!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and be Safe playing with your toys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today, my buddy Mike, was laid to rest. What an impressive funeral. About 2,000 people at the St. Louis Cathedral.
It was hot out at the grave site, but humbling to be one of and see all of the first responders together to salute a great man. 
I hope to get back to normal this week. Try to be around here more.


----------



## MSquared

T.S. - It was ferocious! Where she was, about 20 miles East and to the South of us, it was coming head-on. Many feared a tornado. It was churning like mad! As I said previously, here at home we only caught an edge of it. Luckily, it was a fairly thin band that slammed down and went out to sea. Sadly, there were a couple of fatalities and a good deal of damage done.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 78° here. RH is 78% and winds are light at 3 MPH. It got up to upper 80's today. No rain for a change, but they keep saying we may get more.

Marty - that is one wicked looking cloud. I remember seeing a couple like that. I can do without them though

Bill - It's never easy saying goodbye to someone close to you. I hope you find healing through God's grace. We're all here for you, my friend.

Grumpy Mike - Are you making fun of my disability? I dont WANT to kerp it so clean. I can't help myself I've even been going to therapy. I need help, guys.

CaptK - I saw that story about the hail in Mexico. How bizarre is that?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Shop fan is trying…









But not helping much….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill,

I saw the pictures on the local news today. My heart goes out to the family and friends of that officer. It's never easy losing friends or family.

I know it was hot today, which makes it that much harder for everyone involved.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's quite comfortable right now with the temp at 77 and RH at 72%, winds are calm at 7 mph. The high for today will get up to 84. Yesterday the high was 94, that about cooked me. It looks like we have some rain coming towards us but, not sure it will make it.

I had a dentist appointment yesterday for a tooth that's been giving me some trouble. It's been a tooth that I had a root canal done on it a couple of years ago. Turns out it may be cracked and full of infection. The dentist gave me a choice of either pulling down the gum line and cleaning it up or extraction. The dentist said it would be a 50-50% chance of saving it if I had it cleaned out. Forget it, it's coming out next Tuesday. I'm not messing with it anymore.

Have any of you guys had to make a claim with the USPS? I'm going through that right now with one of my projects I sent to California. I may have already told you guys, but my customer had some glass breakage in his package when he got it. It's a pain trying to get things just right with the postal service.

*Capt. K*, I saw that on the news as well. WOW, what a bizarre mess of ice.

*Bandit*, what are you trying to accomplish with the fan? Are you trying to cool the place down, blow dust out, dry the floors, What? I don't think being that close to the dresser is helping much either.

I agree *G Mike, WI Mike* has a clean shop. LOL But, it's nice though.

Well, it's time to work on my postal claim so I can get out in the shop before it get's too hot. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

82*F, with72% humidity…11mph breeze…..not a hint of any rain….it's all up north in Michigander land….

may put the fan back onto the floor, today…..it was used to dry the floor last week….

1st Breakfast (Pills) has been eaten….may head to the shop in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

Taking a Lunch Break….have one side panel IN the clamps, waiting on glue to dry….second panel is dry fitted…3rd hasn't been started..yet…

Maybe after lunch, I can get #2 glued up? Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 and sunny is the forecast, but we blew past that, and it's now 77 and climbing. So much for predictions.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









side #1 glued up, and in the clamps….









Side #2 test run before adding the glue…









3 hours of shop time? Moved the shop fan a bit..









Feet details?









May start back down to the shop, after a bit, waiting on Lunch to settle…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, you got a new avatar!!!!!!

It's been hot in the upstate and looks like it's going to continue for a while. It looked like it was going to be dry through Sunday at least but the latest forecast is looking like we might get a little rain as soon as Thursday which we badly need. The temps will still be hovering in the low 90's for a while it looks like.

I drove up the road to my property on Sunday and tried to eat some more weeds as all my mowing efforts from 3 months ago were all for nothing with all the blackberries and other stiff, thorny weeds growing up everywhere. After 2 1/2 hours I started getting really fatigued, a little dizzy and my guts started aching so I knew it was time to head home before full blown heat exhaustion set in. I didn't accomplish nearly what I wanted to but I made a small dent and didn't mess myself up from the heat too bad. I took my lawn tractor up there two weeks ago and punctured the right front tire and threw the deck belt off trying to mow too fast in tall weeds. It never bogged down in the least bit I think it was trying to tell me it wasn't happy about what I was putting it through.

The heat is rough on the kids too as the only thing they can do outside is go to the pool or sit in the A/C and veg out.

Does anyone know of a.105 trimmer line that can plow through tough thorny weeds without breaking or wearing away every 30 seconds?


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Until a bit ago it was 90°. A storm came through and dropped the temp to 70°. I stood on the porch for about 15 minutes during the storm and there was absolutely no break in the thunder. It was a constant rolling and rumbling the whole time. And now the sun came back out.

I'm not happy with the bench top edges. My buddies jointer seems to be a bit out of alignment. On to Plan B. In the meantime I will work on finishing the base.

Bandit - that's looking might nice so far.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!
Phoenix east valley is 106F & 14% RH right now, heading for high of 107F. 
We have a cooling trend upon us desert rats, as it is supposed to stay near 104-106F from tomorrow till middle of next week, when 112F+ visits.

Funny story if you have time:
Was cruising CL last night when I couldn't sleep. Call it wishful thinking, but was looking for Unisaw and cabinet saw posts, to determine market pricing for when I sell my refurb project.

Then noticed a post for *Dewalt table saw* for $250. 
But 
Picture didn't look any Dewalt table saw I have ever seen?

It looked like this:








.
Yes, it was really a antique Rockwell Delta Unisaw. :-0)
Yes, When he agreed to take less than asking price, it followed me home. :-(0)

Owner suggested it was made in 60's as he bought it from a lumber yard shutting down ~25 years ago. Based on Rockwell serial number plate, it was made in 2nd half of 1950 in Milwaukee Wisconsin.
Previous owner claimed he used the saw twice in last 15 years, and just wanted it out of his garage. It runs. Does not make any strange noises. Cuts wood like it should. Cast iron top has seen so little use, it has black oxide patina, and not rust on top. The jet lock fence has some rust where chrome has worn off, but works perfect. It is mostly original, except for replacement power switch. Missing the front door, motor cover, and original miter gauge (but comes with one that works). Deal included half dozen used blades, and 30ft long 10/3 extension cord.

The only 'bad' part of saw is motor name plate is missing. Considering it is wired 220V, and runs 110V/220V; guessing it is 1.5HP RI bullet motor common on industrial saws back then? Without the original motor plate; will be challenge to figure out exact HP rating. But I am confident that perseverance will uncover the answer! 

TBH, I do not really want ANOTHER Unisaw taking up space in my shop. But could not ignore the price. Not sure what I will do with it? Find some poor young wood worker here on LJ and sell it as is for small gain? Maybe spend some time to make it look pretty, add a beisemeyer fence; while saving it for winter visitors who have more money for toys? The motor's internal commutator/brush condition might force a certain direction?

SWMBO is asking about her blanket chest again, so work in this Unisaw might have to wait. LOL

it gets better?
Saw was located about 10 miles from our own LJ, Grumpymike. Had sent him a PM when I knew I was heading to his side of town, since he offered me an AC unit for my shop. Unfortunately I was already half way home when he saw my PM and called me. We traded numbers, and maybe have better luck meeting up next time I get a last minute trip to his side of town.

That is today's eventful story. Thanks for reading. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Firewood

And a good story it was, CaptK.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Update:
Motor is likely a Model # 85-010 with 1HP 1725 RPM rating. 
Rockwell/Delta catalog for 1950 only lists single 8.5" frame, single phase, Repulsion Induction motor with 1HP rating. 
Having a strong Google search chi wins again! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter day in WW, 58, down 21 from yesterday, raining, but not enough to get wet of or do any good. County wide fire ban started yesterday.

CaptK, That looks like my uncle's table saw from when I was a kid. Dad and grandpa built a big barn, 54×56 and 26 feet to the peak in a gothic style with a hay mow. They cut all lumber with a hand saw except when they got to the long angling rip cuts to make the curved hay mow rafters, they brought my uncle's new table saw over to do those cuts. Probably used it more doing that than the rest of the time he had it ;-)

Sorry to hear that about your edges, Mike. is plan B a by hand job?

bandit, You get so much work done, I'm thinking you are a full time pro!

BigBlock, I will look in the garage to see what brand my old trimmer line is if I can find it. Haven't used to for nearly a decade. Do all that with a brush Hog when I trim up the tree farm.

T mobile tried to steal over $260 from mom's account last night. The bank stopped them in their tracks. Bank said they think they have them stopped permanently, but watch out for them the first of the month. I thought this digital age was supposed to make things better, not worse? Looks like I misunderstood ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bigblock, Got lucky, only took a couple minutes instead of a couple weeks ;-)

Mine is .170 but I'm sure they make other sizes. Oregon brand Gatorline.


----------



## Firewood

Yetti - It sounds like you need a blade instead of string on your trimmer. I had an old Craftsman Bushwhacker that was setup to use either one.


----------



## bandit571

yeah….2 glue-ups in one day…









One more to build…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had a Gator something with three nylon swing blades mounted to the head and it worked beautifully but the cut path was too small except when in the really heavy cabbage. The problem I had with that is both my trimmers have no clutch, you start them and the head is spinning. The additional mass at the head would frequenty put the flex shaft in a binding then immediate unloading situation where it would stall the engine then allow it to restart often very violently for several cycles before sorting itself out and running properly. Well, it finally broke the flex shaft in one of them, after fixing it I put the standard lightweight string head back on. Cutting through the heavy weeds, the string does great but the thorny, tree like stalks of the blackberries is like trying to cut trees down. A bigger line would certainly help but I'm at the max the head will accept. Anything larger like .155 or .170 is what I've only seen on a walk behind 22" path self propelled rough trimmer. I've looked for a used one as I'd use it too much to be cost effective to rent and too expensive to buy new. More than once I've bought used power equipment on it's last leg (or already left for dead) and brought it back to life. That's what I'd really like to find but my efforts thus far have been fruitless.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lunch time weather report from Phoenix: MILD
LOL
It's 101F & 15% RH outside, but only 98F & 14% RH in my garage right now. Heading for 107F today.

Sunrise this morning was nice, with 77F start to day. Worked on shop for ~5 hours and decided had enough when it crossed over 92F mark. Spent morning fixing paint blemishes on cabinet, de-rusting hardware, and cleaning up the metal/paint mess in shop. 
Hate how long enamel takes to cure hard. Appears I need to wait 2-3 more days before I attempt assembly. 
Maybe I will play with wood next couple days? 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## MSquared

In the 'Tropics' again. around 90F. Humid. Threatening rain. Same for the 4th.. Hence, the pool!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, ended up at 70 after an overcast start. Ol Sol burned through the on shore flow by shortly afternoon. There was a little more in the gauge from yesterday than I expected, 1/3".

We headed for the range to shoot .22s, but the cops stopped a robbery suspect on the freeway north of Tacoma. All roads headed south were blocked solid all day. Had to settle for indoor range a couple miles away. They were hitting center with .22 pistol at 15 or 20 feet first time they have ever shot it. Shot the rifle some too.

One of the guys in the Navy with our grandson was hitting the ground in front of the target shooting 8 feet! Even his hit magazine that he dropped out in a reloading drill. Grandson son said it didn't matter, they would have kept him until he learned if they were going anywhere he might have to shoot. He said the training crew loaded a .50 cal machine gun in a truck, hauled it across the base, set it up for a drill, racked the action open, out popped a live round! John knew better, we taught him better safety than that starting when he was about 10.

I had intended to work with the boyz on mountain man skills a little, but grandma said no knife and hawk throwing. This world is rally going to pot! Their dad was good with a hawk when he was their age. Knife is a lot tougher. Takes a lot of practice and a lot of luck. I can't really teach it, never really figured it out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was about 72 at wake and coffee time around 7:30 or so…..I was give plum out from yesterdays activities. It got up to 89 today with 86% humidity, and the wind is at 2 mph. Plenty of sun, and no clabber…..!!

My daughter and family got here Monday night around 10:00. Had a couple of snacks, visited, then hit the rack. My s-I-l had reserved a pontoon boat for Tuesday all day. So we went to the lake, and they had the boat ready. We loaded up our lunch and drinks, and took off He also got a tube for the two boys to go tubing. We were on the lake all day till around 6:30, turned in the boat, and got home for a shower and supper. We were all just worn out. But it was a good day, and the family had fun. Then this morning I had to go to my doctor to check on this cysts, and she said it was healing up, but I go back on Friday for hopefully one more check-up. 
Tomorrow we'll just hang out, then I'm going to grill out dogs, burgers, and brats….Then about dark we'll head to the lake for the fireworks display down by the dam….Hundreds of people will be there. My grandsons are 12 and 8….The 12 year old is really into fishing, so I've been fixing him up with some fishing gear. He fished yesterday…The 8 year old could care less about it….They will prolly leave Friday to head back to Texas….!!

Hope you guys have a nice 4th of July, and are able to spend time with your family and friends…Will prolly get back on after the company leaves…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 70° here still. It was supposed to be in the mid 70's today, but coming home from shopping, the car was reading 88°. It felt like it too, but not as humid as the last couple days.

We went to a couple furniture stores to get some ideas for a bedroom set. Not looking to buy, mind you. All I can say is the quality in some of these stores is just sad. I don't know if it's a milinial thing but so much of it is painted distressed crap. I know I'm not as skilled as most of you guys here, but at least when I make something, I know what it's made out of when I'm done.

Rick - it sounds like you had a great time with the family. I'll bet it was nice on the pontoon boat.

WWBob - It's been a while since I've been to the range. I think I'll have to setup a date to go do some target shooting.

I wish all of you a safe and healthy 4th. Don't do anything to crazy out there.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a partially sunny start to the day here in Mid-Michigan. The current temp is 69 heading to 87. The winds are calm at 3 mph with the RH at 72%. They are predicting scattered TS today. Yesterday it was so hot at around 90, I had to quit in the shop at 2 pm and resume after 6 pm. I'm not used to this heat but, I'm not complaining.

We're supposed to have kids coming over today for a family cook out. I hope the rains hold off until after. I finished up some more Fez display cases and even sent one to Ohio. My son is off to Washington DC for the Trump rally. I don't know how I feel about that, I have mixed feelings.

Well boys, that's the scoop around here, I hope you're holiday is great. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's already getting hot….It was 72 early on as we sat around had everyone had coffee…Plenty of sun, and the humidity was at 70%, which makes it rather humid….!! Now it's 84, and the humidity has gone up to 75%. The high will get to 87, with plenty of the same conditions..

Later on around 6:00 or so, I put some dogs, burgers, and brats on the grill, and we'll eat good fixins'... Around 8:30 or so we'll head to the fireworks shoot at the dam….My oldest grandson, like I said, is into fishing, so I'm going to put some new line on his reels today, and put him a little tackle box together….

You guys have a good day and enjoy the cookouts and family and / or friends…..I'll be back tomorrow….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a nice 4th here. Not to hot or windy. I'm doing catch up chores after spending a few days with the grandsons. I'm trying to get excited about building fence in a day or so at the daughter's house.

I hope everyone enjoys the 4th.


----------



## Firewood

Happy 4th everyone. It's 84° here. May pick up a couple more degrees before the day is done. The dew point is 70°. Now that's what we call air you can wear.

No plans for today except for going to neighbor's house this evening. Last night Milwaukee had their big fireworks display. They launch it off of 3 barges off the shore of Lake Michigan. Way too crowded for me down there. I used to go when I was a kid. We lived close enough to walk or take a bike. But the best fireworks by far anywhere is Thunder over Louisville when they kick off Derby Days. It's the biggest display in North America.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy 4th of July to everyone!

Stay safe,dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

triple H is here…HOT, HAZY and HUMID…..must be summer out there?

Meanwhile…..









All 3 side panels are done…time for a Cold One….sitting around the house, tonight…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunshiny day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 83 already and heading to 89. Winds are still holding steady at 7 mph and the RH is 68%. Not a cloud in the sky but the weather department is say we might get showers later on.

We had a grand time with the whole "fam damily" yesterday. My wife was happy all her kids and grand-kids showed up. It's a good thing too, we had BBQ Ribs and steaks for everyone here plus all the fix-in's. We even brought my wife's mother here as well. They all stayed most of the day. We played games and told lies to each other. It was a fun day for everyone. After a while, some of us went to the fire works and watched the night sky's burst open with a light show. I'm glad it's over and I can get back to reality and my diet. LOL

I hope you all had a great 4th of July. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been really hot in the morning and then rain and storms in the afternoons. I'm done with summer.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
It's a nice quiet morning out here in the cactus patch, and not to bad last night because every one is afraid of the brush fires … I stayed home and held the dog so that he wouldn't panic over the fire crackers … there were a few but nothing like last year …

I was doing a router bowel yesterday and the bearing slipped, ruined the piece and the template … a definite Damn it … Oh well off to the Timbermate to fill the oopsie.

Ya'll stay safe, and please, be well


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!
Chased out of the shop at Noon with another 'mild' lunchtime, it was 100F & 8% RH. 
Heading for 105F today.

Guess what? Wow, how do you know? 
Yes, SWMBO noticed the latest Unisaw rescue sitting in garage. 
Then she asked; 
'thought you painted that saw, why is top rusty and cabinet not shiny and clean?' 
As I pretended to not hear, and step into house; she walks in with my print out of CL posting that was sitting on saw. Oops. It is classic sitcom plot beyond this:
'WHAT?! You bought another one?' 
'Oh NO you don't!!!' 
You are not working on another project for your shop, until I get my Blanket Chest!!!' 
sigh,
So guess what I did today? *Blanket chest wood prep. *
Wow, Right again! You are are really good at this guessing game! LOL

Dug through a pile of weather beaten, but salvageable 8/4 cherry; trying to match the straight portions of 14" long boards with approximate length pieces I needed. I got this stuff for $2 bdft as it was ugly when I bought it 5 years ago; and knowing it was only 6/4 s4s lumber hiding inside.









Looks like next cool 'work morning' I get to roll out the jointer/planer to make some wood chips. 
Sorry, This pile is little to large for me work like our enviable *Bandit571* - all hand planes. 
But since my jointer is only 8" will have to plane one face flat enough to rip to widths down. 
So I will got some hand tool exercise! Cherry is enjoyable hand plane work, should be fun! 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Another day hitting the low 90's today. And enough humidity for everyone. Winds are light and mostly cloudy with some scattered showers.

CaptK - it looks like you were caught dead to rights. I'm guessinging you'll have that blanket chest knocked out pretty quick. I'm anxious to see it, so keep us posted on progress.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another hot one in store for today….It was 73 at wake up, with plenty of sun, then turning partly clabbered as of right now….so you could say that's it's mostly sunny to partly cloudy… The humidity is high at 88%, and calm winds at 3 mph. The high will climb to 92, so under the a.c is a good place to be…..!!

My daughter and her family left yesterday morning to head back to Texas. We got in a lot of visiting, eating, movies, and fireworks while they were here. We only get to see them once a year (usually on the July 4th holiday), cause her and my son-in-law are both school teachers, plus soccer and volley ball coaches, so they have a small window for vacations….!! We're thankful for the time we do get to spend with them and the two boys, ages 12 and 9. Plus they start back to school around August 15th, so summer vacation is short.

grumpyMike…..Yep…I changed avitars. The one I'm using now is of my old unit I served with in Viet Nam…25th Infantry Wolfhounds.

Cap. Klutz…..Looks like you've got your work cut out for you….Remember…"if Mama ain't happy, no one's happy"....!! Like Mike said….. Keep us posted on your progress, and plenty of pictures….No pictures means it didn't happen…lol…!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…looks like a nice day outside…just too hot for me…may hide out in the shop again…


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Another hot day with clear blue skies and 92° at lunch time and heading for 103 today in Surprise Az, better known as the 'Cactus Patch' ... Now, south of me and somewhat east, where *CaptK* lives it will be around 107° today but wait,that's not all, next Friday we are looking at 114° … Yep that's just plain hot … and I will be in the air conditioned shop … wanna come for a visit me CaptK?

This is our uncomfortable time of the year when the monsoons give us our bad weather for the year. And while you are up to your a$$ in freezing snow and slippery icy roads, I will be sitting by the pool sipping a tall cold one in my shorts and 't' shirt … ya see it's all relative

*Rick* I do recognize the the unit patch in your avatar … I was 3/5 cav in northern I corps.

Please be safe in what you do, and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, peeling dried glue off me fingers…









back is also on the case…

As for the size of this shop…









And…I even swept the floor, first…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a cool morning here in Mid-Michigan. Finally we get a cool down from the hot and humid days we've had so far. The temp is 66 with a high of 77 for today. RH is at 64% with calm winds. Today should prove to be a nice day for a change. I just don't think I could handle the heat down there in Arizona.

Yesterday is was so cussed hot and humid at 90, I spent the day inside on my computer uploading things on my Etsy store. I went out in the shop yesterday afternoon for a brief minute and just about melted away. Today, I'll finish up loading more photo's onto my store site. Hopefully I'll be done for a while.

*Dawson Bob*, I haven't heard anything from you about the quake. Was it too far away to feel anything?

*MSquared*, It looks like you had some storms roll through your area or at least in Jersey yesterday. I hope everything is ok there.

*Bandit*, your desk is coming along quite fine. I'm fascinated as to how you do things. Keep up the good work.

Well gang, I think I've said enough for now. I think this afternoon I'll go out and play some golf. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
It's 81F & 35% RH Just after sunrise. Some moisture has moved in to eastern side of AZ, and actually had some sprinkles of rain about 9pm last night. Just enough to glue the dust to car windows, but not wash it off.  
Another 106F day expected.

Spent yesterday in shop. Uncle Murphy visited again. Attempted to use 8" jointer, learned it only wants to cut leading edge, making taper edges not straight ones. Have not used it in over 6 months. Quick check showed tables out of alignment. Must of been tweaked when it got a new mobile base after Christmas. Klutz'd it up again!  
Instead of getting frustrated re-setting jointer, spent most of my morning straight edging lumber with hand planes. Put the aircraft carrier sized 608 to work:

















Did notice that this cherry has blotch figure everywhere, will need care when finishing.









These boards are dirty, and covered in water stains. Have to knock off layer of junk to see wood quality.
Here is before and after on one of less dirty boards that had twist and needed some flattening.
















.
Was chased out of the shop ~Noon as magic 100 number had arrived, 








.
But had most of wood rough cut to width with straight edges.
















.
This morning will work on removing some warp/twist and attempt final thickness if Uncle Murphy didn't mess with planer too!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Tap, Tap, Tap; is thing on?
or
OK, who forgot to pay the electric bill? 
Yes, LJ Site has been down all afternoon and part of evening for me. 

Was chased out of the shop again today at Noon. 
Temp was 101F with 20% RH, and was HOT!

Uncle Murphy did not mess with planer!

Made (3) of these:








and one + half of these:









As I spent the morning flattening and thickness planing a pile of lumber.

Increased hand plane use has taught me why master craftsmen have apprentices: for all sharpening and cleaning! LOL

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit and Capt, you guys are really going to town with those two projects.

I got an early start bound around 40 pieces of cedar fencing, got it stained and dried a bit. After several trips to the hardware store for more stainless screws I finally got one of 2, 5" wide gate s for the daughter's fence. I'm thinking that tomorrow the last gate will go much easier. I used that French gate technique I posted in the projects. This is the last really big project for the summer. Then it's playtime and fun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Hello? Are we back on?

There was weather today, I'm sure of it. There were clouds and sun and light and dark. It didn't rain or snow that I know of, but then a lot of things get past me nowadays. Oh and there was temperature, too. Well, that's my precise account of the weather for today.

Stay safe, dry and whatever temperature tickles your fancy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, overcast, about 65. Has been overcast for the last few days, Ol Sol broke through about 6 PM on the 4th, it was about 72.

DBob, Looks like we are back, The electronic holiday is over ;-)) I have been getting email notices, but have not been able to reach the site for 3 days. Oddly, another site I visit frequently that is so slow I normally have 2 or 3 tabs open on it so they can be loading while I look at another; think dial up modem ;-)), speeded up to normal wifi speed when LJ went away.

We have Comcast internet service. A couple days ago, someone tried to do a $900+ withdrawal on mom's bank account. I went to the bank a put a stop to that nonsense! Maybe they decided to get even with me by doing the slow down?

Too late to type. Bye


----------



## bandit571

Too damn early in the morning….hard to see the weather, with one blurry eye ball…other one is still asleep….at least THIS is no longer around…









Seems to have left the building about midnight, around here….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 59° here in SE Wisconsin. Humidity is at 75% and winds are light at 2 MPH. We've had some beautiful weather here the last couple days. Yesterday was in low 80's and sunny all day. Today promises to be the same. We do have hazy skies due to some Canadian wildfires though.

Went for a short walk at a local county park where they have lots of trails. It was good to get out walking again even if it was a short walk.

This is the last day I can take anything for my inflammation before mi biopsy next week. I think it's going to be a long and torchurous week.

Bandit - the desk is looking great. And the shop is really looking great after your cleanup. LOL.

Well, that's all I got for now. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hello Hello…..Is anyone out there besides me….!!

Well…..It looks like a couple of LJs has responded after the "blackout" and my 'puter being down for a couple of days from the site…I tried many times to get on, but it was a no-go….!! Don't know when it got back on line, but looks like all is good again…till the next time…..

All I can say for my neck of the woods here in the mountains is it's very hot nd humid…..74 was the low this morning with a 71% humidity. Partly clabbered to sometimes sunny, then clabbered again…It's 84 now, and the humidity is getting higher at 76%. Hardly any wind at 3 mph, and we have a 30-40% chance of rain later this afternoon. The high will climb to 89, and with the high humidity, makes it muggy and sticky…..!! Good day to be under the A/C.

Like BurlyBob said, Bandit and Klutz are really knocking on them projects….Good job, guys….Keep up the good work…All I can do is sit around and wish I could do a project….It won't be long, hopefully….Today marks my 6 months since I had the surgery…Had this done on January 8th, so I'm moving right along…I go back to my orthopedic doctor on the 17th of this month….I still have plenty of soreness, but the drugs helps….!!!


----------



## MSquared

LJ site crapped out around 1:00pm here yesterday and still out around 12:00am. At around 10:00 this morning, back to normal.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, tomorrow, get the heart scanned in the morning @ 0930….them haul ass to another town, and see about why my left knee cap is in the wrong place…..Wednesday I see the ear doctor, and see what he wants to do about the ear he messed up…

Kind of hard to get to the shop, today….

70s today, slight breeze, no clouds…wish it could stay like this year round….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
Was 77F at sunrise when I attempted to get up. 
No shop time today.  
Looks like I over did the weekend wood working bonanza? My legs, arms, shoulders were too sore/stiff to move, so I went back to bed after taking meds.

Now just before lunch time, it's 94F & back down to 11% RH. Heading for 104F high temp.

Project will have slow progress this week for lots of reasons. 
Ordered some new router bits for making traditional ogee foot plinth, and a new adjustable rail & stile set for thick frame & panel carcass. Going to visit a metal fabrication business auction preview today. Last but not least, hoping the enamel paint on Unisaw cabinet is finally hard enough to buff out and assemble too.
So much to do, so little time.

Question?
Does this board match for top of blanket chest look ok? 








.
Still trying to decide if I like it.
Once I got dirt and grime off the lumber straight enough to make 27×52 top panel, found a lot of color variation. Center board has extra dark band, and right board is extra light? Almost looks like center board has inch of sap wood, but is not - its just lighter pink. 
Have never seen this kind of coloration variation in cherry from same lumber unit before? The boards are oversize, but only have ~2" in excess width to make adjustments. If I remove the lighter band from center board, need another board. Have one more 14" long stick of cherry I can use, but it is only 7" wide and sort of ruins my hope for 3 board top panel? Tough decision to make on grain/color for large panels. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at the temperature that's most agreeable to you.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 80° and hazy (those darn forest fires). All around pretty good day. No rain in the forecast until Wednesday.

CaptK - To me, the board on the left and the center board look pretty good together. That dark streak going up to the left flows right into the dark area on the left board. Perhaps between my phone and my color blindness I'm not seeing the same thing you are.

Bandit - Dang that's alot of doctor appointments. I hope all goes well.

Well, it's about time for my physical therapy to start, so I'll close out here.


----------



## Firewood

I just saw this on Craigslist for a Northfield 24" jointer. Now that's one wide jointer!


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi there all. Well here's the photos of the gates I slapped together for the daughter's house. Really it's my wife's. She inherited from her Mom and let's daughter live there. This notch technique, like I've mentioned many times before is something I learned in a French village my Mom and her parents lived following their escape from East Germany. I was really taken by the unique, yet simple and amazingly efficient technique to support the weight of a gate or shutter.

I don't know how I managed to do it but I mirror reversed the depth of the notices in the diagonal board. This is a gate for a freaking rental so I really don't give a darn that it ain't perfect. I just want this thing out of my hair!
If your wondering about those shiny phillips wood screws, they're stainless steel. That's to avoid the acids in cedar eating the metal away and causing those grey streaks using regular wood screws. That way I don't have "Stick in the Mud" bugging me to refinish the fence!

Now I get to figure out a latch of some kind. Hopefully I'll be done with this job by Monday. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I just saw this on Craigslist for a Northfield 24" jointer. Now that s one wide jointer!
> - Firewood


Cool! Everyone wants a 24" NorthField! Although the price seems too high?

FWIW - It has been huge summer for used jointers on my local CL! Honestly, it's raining used jointers in AZ.

We had a 20" Wells jointer listed for couple days, about 2 weeks ago.
There have been at least half dozen 4" tools, (3-4) 6" tools, and (1-2) 8" different tools listed continuously since about June. Every time a couple cheap machines sell, more show up a few days later. Normally all you see are a couple 4" units, the rest sell in a day if at decent price.

Have jointer blues right now:
Have been trying to figure out a way to justify buying this 16" Delta Invicta machine (7.5HP 3PH) for $1500 since it was posted over a week ago:
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/tls/d/phoenix-jointer-16-invicta-di-42/6922840374.html

There is also a 12" Jet made by Geetech in Taiwan listed for $1200 in Tucson.
https://tucson.craigslist.org/tls/d/tucson-12-jointer-planer/6908289306.html

Never seen this many used jointers passing thorough our CL in last ~7 years since I started looking flipping bargain machines. LOL

PS -*Bob* those gates look awesome!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's mid 70s right now, but going to 90 I think. Chance of storms later.
BBob those notches are neat on the gates. I like it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a light hazy overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The news reported last night that the light haze is caused from some large fire burning in Canada. Wish them luck. We have some clouds moving in from the Northwest. The temp is 66 right now and is heading to 82. The RH is at 67% with very calm winds today. However, we have a hint of possible Scattered T/S moving in later today and into tonight.

*Burly Bob*, I like your gates. I seen them a few years ago and I've taken notes on them so I can use your idea in the future. I'm sure they would work good on barn doors too.

*Okay guys, here's a question I have for you*. Lately I've seen a lot of Drum sanders for sale on FB Market place. The one that I see the most is an 18-36 Delta Drum Sander. So, is it because they aren't worth a darn or what? You machine guys should know the answer. I'm looking to buy one in the near future so…..

Well, I went to the dentist this morning to have a tooth pulled. Ouch! I had a root canal done on it a few years ago and it must have sprung a leak or something. Anyway it became abscessed and upon further examination, had a crack in the root. So, it had to come out. The only thing so far that hurt was the shots. The numbing is still in and I can feel it starting to drain away. Gonna be a long day.

*Captain*, I'm sure by now you've figured out what you're gonna do with the boards so my opinion doesn't matter now. With me, I turn them boards every which way I can until I find something pleasing. I have some cherry right now I'm trying to orientate for the same reason, grain. So, good luck.

Well, that's all I have for today. I'll catch U on the flip side. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!

Was a gorgeous 76F and 14% RH at sunrise morning. With slight breeze, almost needed a jacket. Another mild day! LOL

Heading for 106F today, with an over night warming trend. Tomorrow morning low is supposed to be 85F!
Will also be dealing with more normal July temps of 110F+ as high over the next week. Glad I am done with finishing work for now.

It's only 86F right now, heading back to shop while it's still cool!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's hot…..!! That's really all I can say. It was 78 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, a very slight breeze at 4 mph. It's now 86….(it got hot around here pretty darn quick). The humidity is up there at 74%, and I think it's climbing, the way it feels out. The high is headed for 94, so a good place to be is under the A/C…..Stay out of the heat..!!!

bandit…..You're moving right along with your project….You're gaining on it, so keep a stroking the planers….!!

BurlyBob…. I like the design of the gates…They look classy. Pretty neat idea on adding the notches to the cross members, stabilizers, or whatever you want to call them…Keeps the boards from warping…...Nice….!!

Don….It feels good to get a bad tooth pulled…..Sweet relief….Just try not to slobber when drinking…..lol…!!

Capt. Klutz….All I can tell ya is do the best you can with what you've got to work with…I've ran into that situation before, also….Wood ain't perfect, so just make the best of it….That's my .2 cents worth….Good luck..


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I bought the 25-50 and am very satisfied with it. I might need to do a little tweaking to get it as close to perfectly aligned. It had a learning curve as far as feed rate, depth of cut and replacing the sand paper. I've pretty well got it figured out now and honestly wish I'd had it 30 years ago.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter Wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, headed to 75, mostly cloudy, supposed to get 1/2" of rain tomorrow. WE need it, in severe drought conditions, we don't need the tinder box catching on fire! ;-((

That gate looks good BBob. I like those notches. Wish we had had them on the farm, would have saved a lot of double and triple bracing to maintain square.

I suppose I'll paint the laundry room today to get ready for SWMBO's new shelves. Not an LJ quality project, but it needs to be crossed off the list ;-)

Most of those big jointers look like 3 phase. Too bad we don't have 2 more available, eh?


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Another post card day here. It's in the mid 80's, sunny (still a little haze though) and a light breeze.

Went to the cemetery with Deb today to visit her brother's grave. It was one year ago today that he passed. And tomorrow we will be at the funeral for a friend from our old church. He was only 64. You never know when your time on this Earth is complete.

BBob - mighty fine set of gates you have there. You always do nice work - even when your heart isn't in it. Oh, and congratulations on hitting post #5400!

CaptK - I went back to read your post on the blanket chest. That thing is going to be huge (27×54 top). You definitely need to provide pictures.

Speaking of jointers, I'm still kicking myself for not looking at an 8" Grizzly that came up on CL a few weeks ago. He was selling off his entire shop and wanted $600 for the jointer. It was a bit of a drive and I really didn't want to spend the money right now, but it could have been a nice addition to the shop. Oh, well.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

A happy customer picked up his 8×10 red oak timbers that I cut for him today. Those were heavy to lift into his truck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Guys, We have clear sky's and brite sunshine here in Mid-Michigan. It's a beautiful morning here but, It's gonna get hot. The weather guys are saying it's gonna get up to near 90 and with the humidity at 87%, it's gonna be muggy. Currently, the temp is 66, just right to go outside and enjoy my coffee. We also have some Scattered storms coming in from the west side of the state today. It's gonna be hit and miss though.

Well, I'm over the tooth pulling. It wasn't so bad, but now there's a big gap in my mouth. The tooth never really bothered me but, the dentist said pull it so, it's gone. My face was numb for most of the day. And yes *Rick*, It's hard to keep from slobbering when ur face is numb. LOL

*FF Bill*, those are some nice Red Oak timbers. And I'll bet they were heavy. Have they been air dried yet or is the customer getting them kiln dried? Or is he gonna install as is?

I want to share something with you guys. My son made the news and I'm pretty proud of him. Sorry if it's not wood related but, he's my kid. I gotta show him off.









Well, I've got a lot of running around to do today. So, I'm gonna go out and enjoy my coffee before I go on my errands. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, that's something to be proud of, except for that hat he has on.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was already (or maybe still) 70° at 6am. Like Don said, it's gonna be a hot one today with temps in the 90's and dew point in the 70's. Chance of storms this afternoon.

This is day 2 of no Advil and holy crap do I know it! I got no sleep last night due to the severe joint pain. One day at a time….

Don - Kudos to Tommy! I too would be proud.

Take care all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
We'll have a heat index of 102, and the high will get 95…..!! Too hot for this fat guy to be out in…The A/C is nice…!!

It's HOT….It's now 90 at this writing, and started off at 80 earlier this morning….Plenty of sun, and the humidity is at 68%, but is steadily on the rise….The wind is low at 4 mph, but it feels like it's at 0…..not a breeze blowing…..Later today we have a chance of some afternoon showers (40%), so it might or might not rain….I call them heat showers.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. Congratulations to your son on being voted best!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Boy, it is dark….A thunderstorm started rolling in here about 12:30 or so…It went from bright sun to really dark clouds, and now it's beginning to thunder and lightening. The wind has picked up, and the weather station just issued a thunderstorm warning for my county and surrounding area. Now it's starting to rain, and will continue for the next few hours (so they say)….Nasty looking out there now….!! The temp has dropped from 91 to 78 due to the heavy cloud cover and rain…..Stay tuned for further developments….!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
It's mostly sunny, with 103F & 10% RH after lunch in Phoenix. Heading for 111F high. 
Got lucky one more day and morning started out at 77F, and spent some time in shop.

Spent the morning doing metal fabrication work. Making a new set of 5" HD caster mounting brackets for my TS base. My mig welding skills stink, spend more time grinding than welding. But I did only teach my self to mig weld a couple weeks ago.  The welds have good penetration, just fugly and inconsisent.
The last one looked like an amateur did it, IE acceptable for newbie. The first three look they were welded by a polar bear having a cerebral palsy attack, while dancing on hot asphalt in Arizona sunshine. HAHAHA

Don - kid owns a Pizza restaurant? Cool, can I move in? 
But wait, nvm, there goes the diet…. 

Stay Healthy, Happy, Safe, and COOL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's really hot and muggy. That's all I have to say about the weather.
Don, congrats to Tommy. That's great.
The timber are freshly sawn. They've been drying for a bout a day. He's just gonna put them up like that.


----------



## Firewood

Got up to about 92° and humid today. Cool down coming for tomorrow.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A pretty good day in WW, we got our 1/2" last night, then another this afternoon in about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunshiny day here in Mid-Michigan. Nary a cloud in site. And the weatherman was wrong yesterday, it didn't rain a lick. Anyway, the temp is 75 reaching for 80. Yesterday it got up to 90. RH is 62% and the winds are calm again.

I know I yelp about how hot it gets and some of you live in the SW where it's hotter than hell. But, we're not used to it and when it gets to 90 or close to it, it's hot for us. But, it's still better than snow.

Thanks for the kudos for my kid. You know the funny thing is, I grew up with that restaurant just down the street from where I lived. I went to school with the guy that my son bought it from. I've enjoyed that eatery since I was a kid. I am very proud of my kid. I just hope he can hang in there long enough to survive the mental stress of ownership.

*BB Yeti*, I know about the hat. He's kinda of a renegade. He lives in Michigan and one would think he should be a tigers fan, but nope. He's part of the Red Sox Nation.

Well, I need to go out and mow our lawn and my kids lawn before it gets to hot. LOL So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another hot day in store for around my neck of the woods…It was 69 early on and plenty of sun…It's now climbed up to 77, and the sun is still shining brightly. A few whispy clouds around, but nothing major. The humidity is up there too at 80%, so it would be sticky along with the heat if you were out and about…Again, the wind is very light at 3 mph…..!! The high will get up to 90-91 according to the "masters" of weather.

Mike….You said you can't take Advil. What about other meds that would relief the pain and suffering,,,? Are you allowed to take them? Sure hope you can take something, cause joint pain is no fun to put up with as you well know. I go back to my back doctor in a few days as I'm still hurting in my lower back. It's been over 6 months now, but I'm still not over it yet….!! Are you still taking therapy…? Is it helping any, or can you tell any difference?

Bill…..Are you still thinking about coming down to Bull Shoals to fish? The water is still very high, and all of the ramps are under water, and the parking areas are under water, too….Just an FYI…..! It's got too hot for fish, and too hot for golf…...lol…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, I gave up that for now. Maybe this fall.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's a very pleasant 77°. Winds are at 8 MPH and humidity is a refreshing 48%. All the haze is gone so we have nice blue skies..

Rick - all I can take until after the biopsy is Tylenol and it offers little relief. Doc says I just have to deal with it for now. Easy for him to say.

Stay safe and pain free everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and the temperature of your choice.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

I was thinking about what you said that you can only take Tylenol for your painful joints, and not Advil, or anything stronger. I had to lay off the Advil before my surgery, but could take Tylenol, and I too had trouble sleeping because of the hurting. I went to Walmart and got a bottle of Tylenol PM. It really helps you to sleep. Take 2 tablets about an hour or so before bedtime (that gives it time to start working), and you should be able to get a good nights rest, and hopefully helps you with the pain. I take it every night, and I sleep good and feel rested in the morning when I wake.


----------



## KevinAM

Good evening all. It's 72° here in Mechanicsville, VA. Winds are at 12 MPH, the humidity is terrible at 98%, and its raining.

Hope everyone else is dry and rain free.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
Phoenix is hot! It is 109F & 9% RH with 20-25 mph breeze right now.
Walking across the asphalt parking lot at BORG an hour ago felt like walking through a convection oven. 

No shop time today. 
Youngest son (13) had surgery this morning, and whole house is on care duty. Poor kid had his tonsils & adenoids removed, plus Septoplasty to fix sleep apnea issues. He's too doped up to even know what's going on so far today, and pain has just started to kick in. He's got a rough 5-7 days of healing due nasal surgery. 
SWMBO took time off work for her baby. So I am hoping can squeak in shop time? Problem is the next week temps will be over 110F everyday, so have to find QUIET things to do in early morning when the lows are only(?) 85F. Wish us both luck! LOL

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt, I was going to complain about the heat here but nothing compared to yours. It hit 89 about 2 hours ago and 32%RH. Looks like it might do the same tomorrow.

I tried to set some fence posts today but gave up. It was to hot and I needed an extra pair of hands.

There's a big motorcycle rally in town this weekend. Tons of Harleys all over the place. It's a good time to stay home and avoid the crowds.


----------



## Firewood

Weather-wise, today was one of the best days of the summer.

Rick - I will many times take a Benadryl or 2 to help with sleep. That's what puts the PM in Tylenol PM

CaptK - Sorry to hear about your son. I'm sure he'll pull through alright.

BBob - I know what you mean about those rallies. Come to Milwaukee when they have one of their anniversary events. I want nothing to do with it. My SIL works for Harley and used to have to go to all those events. She hated it. When she moved from clothing to parts she quit having to go. Now she goes out on photo shoots at all hours of the day and night for catalog photos.

Well, time to TRY and get some sleep. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
Big change over night. Scattered rain showers were shown on radar most of evening/night, but very little precipitation made it to ground in the east valley. 
It's cloud covered 88F, and 30% RH just after sunrise. 
Chance of rain is 15% till noon, which means not enough mositure to wet ground, but enough to raise humidity and make it miserable outside.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and whatever temperature you like.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a difference a couple hours makes in desert!
Was over 100F by 9am, and at noon the 105F chased me inside. 
Humidity is down to 11% RH, so it only feels like 104F. 
Looking forward to 111F this afternoon! 
HaHaHaHa…..

Shop Fox mobile base under band saw decided to shred tires from casters this week. Stole some urethane wheels from a spare set of casters, and practiced tire changing.  








;
Managed to tune edges and glued up top panel for blanket chest:








;
And finished grinding yesterdays welding class mistakes once I knew neighbors had left for work. 
Had a busy and productive morning.

Cheers


----------



## bandit571

Knee acting up, today….right one is also trying to act up…grrrrr.

Got a panel in the clamps this morning..before leaving for a few Yard Sales..









Dry fit…then the mess began..









letting this sit a day..or two….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got my favorite kind of walnut today. Free.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Those look promising Bill!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, the one on the left looks like it has some promising crotch figure buried in there somewhere. Take plenty of pictures when you crack it open.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do. One you can't see is a big Y. It will have great crotch. Just gotta trim it to fit thru the mill.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Will do. One you can't see is a big Y. It will have great crotch. Just gotta trim it to fit thru the mill.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Trimming that has to make you sick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not a big deal. You don't really lose any of the figure, just some of the volume. I could turn it the other way and fit it all, but then I don't get the crotch.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

Our internet went down….again…..this morning about 10:20, and has just now came back on. I called to report an outage, and they said it would be close to 7:00 p.m or so before it was back on….They beat it by 30 minutes. Here in the mountains we have a lot of power outages, or "glitches" that knocks all the clocks, DVD player, fans, or anything that has timers, etc. And internet service is interrupted quite often. It's happened that way for several years. I get tired of it really quick, especially when I'm right in the middle of something….

The weather..: It was warm starting out this a.m., so I don't know what it was early on. Have had plenty of sun all day, and the humidity isn't/ wasn't too bad with 51%. Light winds at 6 mph. The high got to 87…..!!

Capt. Klutz…..So you blowed a couple of tars, huh…? Looks like you had a couple of spares. And got the glue-up going on the chest top…..Mighty fine….!

bandit…..Don't you just love it when you do a glue-up, then have to scrape it all off before planning…? That's always fun…! Coming right along…..Mighty fine…!!

Bill…..Those are some really nice looking logs.. There's a good project hidden inside…You just have to bring it out…..!! It will look great when you get it milled up….!! You're gonna make someone happy with that load….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah,I'm gonna make me happy with that load.
What irritates me is the log that was sitting there cut halfway thru. It was about 36" diameter and 6' long. I can't imagine why someone ruined it, but they did. There would have been some amazing slabs out of it.


----------



## BurlyBob

A few weeks my friend ask me to clean out a part of his cabinet shop. He had a load of cutoffs that were that were in his way taking up space. Now who in their right mind would turn down free wood? Why yes, I'm Bob and I'm a wood hoarder ! I've got a problem and I need help! So in amongst this is some black walnut, beech, maple, alder, cherry, white oak and the largest part is hickory.
I've got 3 half finished projects that Intend to finish before starting anything else. A chest of drawers and 2 lazy Susan's. Nothing gets done with all this wood till I get those out of my way.

If any of you can offer me a few ideas for projects. I'm all ears. I'm seeing several small boxes, clipboard, cutting boards and maybe a few trivets. I'll be using the beech to make a few German bread baskets for relatives. I guess band saw boxes might be something else.



















Bill, I'm so darn Jealous of You! You are one lucky guy. I'd love to have wood like that for free. I know it's going to be nothing but amazing.

It was a hot one today, made it to 91. I can live without that heat. There's no way I could live any where further south.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, near 80, mostly cloudy, more tomorrow.

BBob, looks like a good time to scroll through the LJ projects; lots of great ideas there!

Bill, How did they ruin the log? They look pretty good from here ;-)

I probably mentioned before someone set up external withdrawals on mom's bank account to pay a T Mobile bill and a Comcast bill. This morning I opened email to find a withdrawal alert for $3864!! for a Best Buy credit card. Spent the day getting that fixed and calling the people she pays to get the withdraws changed to my cc so we can end all external withdrawals. The banks and gobbermint want all transactions to be electronic so they don't have to deal with paper statements, checks and cash. As much fraud as I have dealt with in the last year, I doubt anyone will trust electronic transactions in another 5 years! One of these days I'm sure all accounts will be gone overnight and anyone without a paper statement on their paper will be SOL ;-((


----------



## firefighterontheside

The ruined one was left there.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents it's still 74° after highs in mid 80's. Another beautiful day here.

BBob - Here's project idea. Build a big box (plywood), and then load up all those scraps and send them to me. I'll PM you my address. LOL. Nice find. I'm sure you will find some great things to build with it.

Bob in WW - Sorry to hear those bastards struck again. Even though you can get it fixed, nobody considers the time, inconvenience and hardship this can cause on the victim. And the perpetrator rarely gets caught or punished.

Bill - Nice logs. Make something great with it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, My brother talked to the police down there a week ago. Not interested. Doubt if there is much they can do about online crime.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Bob in WW: I was a victim of online identity theft. Was a total PIA.

The quick way to stop further loss has 2 simple steps: 
Turn on FREE fraud protection!

1) Contact all 3 credit agencies and request fraud hold on all new accounts. They might want a copy of police report, but probably not if their records show any fraud happening already. This stops any new account being opened without the credit agency physically calling you on the phone number you set up. 
Result: No one (except you after confirming with phone call) will be able to open a new credit account for 5 years.

2) Contact all banks holding your CC and request new account numbers and turn on identity fraud protection.
Result: This will automatically turn off all existing direct bill payments, and stop anyone using the old number to use your money.

Other tips given to me by a friend who is in senior management in Experian;

- NEVER allow direct payment withdraws from your checking account by any 3rd party. 
ALWAYS use the banks internal bill pay to pay creditors, so you are in control for any money leaving the account. This removes the ability for any breach from your creditors 3rd party bill processor from accessing your accounts.

- Never use your debit card to buy stuff online (where you type in your CC number). Only use a credit account for online purchases. The CC has better fraud protection, and they pay people to track/stop identity theft. Bank accounts are not watched unless on fraud alert, and even then only monitored for large amounts. I.E. Should only use the debit/checking card when you physically are swiping the card in your possession at a business.

Identity theft issues are no fun. It took about 6 months for the above changes to my card use to stop any further issues. It also helped that police arresting a ring of folks selling stolen identities (including mine) online.

Best Luck.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. I can't complain about the weather lately because it's been downright nice. However, we have some hot weather moving our way next week. Today the temp is 74 with the highs at 88. Winds are mild at 8 mph and the RH is 65%. They are forecasting T/S later today but, who knows for sure. They haven't been right lately. Oh, and you guys down in the middle of the country, hang onto your hat, you got a big blow heading your way.

*FF Bill*, nice haul on the logs. That will indeed produce some nice material.

*Burly Bob*, nice pick-up on the scrap lumber. Free is always good specially when it's usable.

*WW Bob*, my wife and I have a fraud protection plan on our accounts. It's a pain when they alert you of something, but it's better than the alternative. We've only had one mishap in the last 6 years or so. And we don't trust paying on-line with anything. Good Luck.

Well, it's a free day so far. I'm not sure what we're gonna do, maybe some golf later. We went on a estate sale junket yesterday and I picked up a couple of things, nothing big though. I usually try to find things that I can use in my shop like stain, liquid wrench, lawn mower oil, etc. But, when I find some big items, I'll get em.

Well, I'm done for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It could hit the low 90's today. That's a little more higher than I prefer.

The wife told me over breakfast that some genius around said there's going to be 8000 bikers in town for the 20th anniversary of this rally. I've got a hard time believing that many will show up. I'm pretty sure who ever dreamed that number up was enjoying copious quantities of Oregon's recreational herbs and spices!

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Low was 86F in SW desert this morning. At 8:30 am it's mostly sunny and already 96F. 
Heading for 111F today. 
Supposedly had scattered rain showers overnight, but no precipitation hit my home?

Son is slowly improving, we all got some sleep last night. He's got minor bleeding issues from septoplasty procedure making him miserable, but he is eating and trying to get better. Thanks for asking. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

All I can say is that it's hot, and getting hotter….! Some serious clabber out there, but no indications of rain. It was 74 at dawns early light, but I wasn't up then. It's now 84, and just as clabbered as it was then…..No rain…! Humidity is at 67%, and the winds are a little breezy at 10 mph. The high will climb to 88, so the weather on my phone says…!!

BurlyBob…..You made out like a bandit on scrounging that pile of timber. I wouldn't of passed it up, either…..Most of us wouldn't..! With that pile, you can make all kinds of stuff with the stack you have….When I have pieces like that left over, I make coffee mug holders, and use Shaker pegs to hang the cups on…They usually sell pretty good in my wife's barber shop (she hates it when I call it that instead of a beauty shop…I just do it to piss her off.) 8,000 bikers would sound like Hells Angels rolling into town….I would stay away from that crowd as far as I could get….At some point it could become dangerous, and get out of hand…..!! Just an observation.

P.S> Other things you could make would be cutting boards (some with handles), napkin holders, small tables, picture frames, shadow boxes, and the list goes on and on….Merely a suggestion….if you're looking for ideas…!

Capt. Klutz….Glad to hear your young son is doing better and improving….Any type of surgery takes a while to get over and heal up….We've all been there and done that….Good that his appetite picked up….Get well soon…!!


----------



## bandit571

Mid 80s today…bit of a breeze, not much in the way of clouds. yard sales were skimpy, or too high priced….

Knee is having "issues" today….may just sit and rest it up, today…stairs ain't happening, right now.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It was 73° when I rolled (pretty much literally) out of bed at 5am. It's mud 80's now with rising humidity at 54% and winds at 8 MPH.

Still no shop time. I barely made it up down the stairs let alone do something. Grrrr….

CaptK - Glad to hear your son is doing better. The young always bounce back pretty quickly.

Bandit - Sorry about your knee giving you fits. Seems like all of us are battling something or other.

The 115th anniversary rally in Milwaukee drew 150,000 visitors - most on bikes. Yeah, it was a zoo. Glad I stayed away.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and as cool or warm as you wish.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya….a cool, cloudy, misty morning, at that. Maybe I can get started on building drawers?









Top has been installed. Was flattened, cleaned up, ends trimmed…Need to get this OFF my saw, have work to do…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a fairly cool start to todays weather. It was 69 at my sheep dip time, with plenty of clabber….Last night some showers moved in along with thunder and lightening….It was late when it arrived, so I don't know how long it lasted.

My weather bug shows that rain will move back into the area around noon time, and rain all day, all night, and in the morning….Anywhere from a 30%-100% chance…..!! So it looks like we will get wet around the old homeplace….The next couple of days looks pretty much the same for moisture…It's 76 now, the humidity is at 82%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. Now the chance of rain is 60% , so it's coming. The high is gonna be 78….we're close…! A low of 67 in the morning, so a little cool down is in store for the mountains…..!! That's the weather report for now….Stay tuned.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well here we are at 89° under cloudy skies at coffee break tine in the cactus patch … Been puttering in the shop, doing nothing serious at all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good mid-day everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool/warm as you desire.


----------



## bandit571

2 work sessions in the shop…before the Boss could turn the dryer on….









Made a lot of wooden noodles, though….

Even did a test run for the dovetails…









First set always looks the worst….then adjustments will get made….
I'm soaked…knee has said "TIME OUT!" so….it is about "Beer-thirty"?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Evening!

It was 85F at sunrise this morning in Phoenix east valley. Humidity ~30% due monsoon clouds and rain in area.
It's 108F & 18% RH here as sunshine fades. Not nice weather, but too preoccupied to care today.

Things have been horrible since yesterdays post. 
Son woke with blood everywhere in his bed yesterday. Experienced some sort of hemorrhaging leak. 
After 4 hours at Children's ER center with many rounds of painful nasal packing to stop the flow, they finally gave up and called in the ENT for afternoon surgery. Surgery was success, as they found the leaking arteries and stopped them. 
Son and mom spent night in children's wing of hospital for observation to make sure the bleeding was stopped. 
Even with all you eat Popsicle's, Mac-n-Cheese, and all of other snacks; That is a very sad place to visit, but I digress. 
Son was released and back home this afternoon. He's acting like a normal 13 yr old who is miserable due 2 operations in 3 days. But he is eating and even attempted to play some video games with his brother short while ago. We are hopeful the worst is behind us. As always, thanks for your kindness!

Stay Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was mid 80's, sunny and a bit more humid today. Tomorrow starts the heat build up as we head into a heat wave. Temps will be in upper 80's to mid 90's with due points around the 70° mark for the next week or so.

CaptK - I'm sorry to hear your son had a setback. I'm glad to hear he is home and doing better. I know how it can be with a child in the hospital.

Bandit - you are making short work of that desk. Dovetails are looking good. I have an admission to make…
....I've never cut a dovetail. There! I've said it. I feel better now.

After that, I've nothing else to say. Except to stay safe everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It's raining…..just like I said it was going to…..It started last night, all night, and raining when I rose for (not early) java. Grabbed a cup and went to the sunroom to enjoy the nice cool atmosphere out side…I like rain…!! But I also woke up with a pulled muscle in my lower back….Hurts like a mutter….Don't know how it happened. Can hardly get around. If it ain't one thing, it's another. Don't think I'm ever gonna heal up proper….!! It really sucks…..!!

The weather: It was 69 cool degrees for the low, rain, plenty of clabber, no sun, and the humidity is at 97%..Winds are light and variable at 7 mph. Chance of rain is 100%....naturally…..! It's 71 now, same conditions, and the high will be 75 for today….This feels more like spring than summer….This is fat man weather for sure…!!

Capt. KLutz….Glad to hear your son is doing better and on the mend….He's young…he'll bounce back pretty quick. When your young you heal up easier than most of us old farts on here. Healing don't come easy to us anymore. Before long, he'll be out romping and stomping with all the other kids….!!

Mike…..I'm right there with you brother….I've never cut a dovetail, either… I've done other joints, like box joints, finger joints, butt joints, knee joints, and hip joints, but no dovetail joints….It's still raining….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. that is good news about your son. Must have put you and your wife thru some serious worry.

IT's cooling off here today it might only hit 80. I'm hoping to be done hanging those gates today. We had company all weekend that kept me from finishing them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Too damn hot outside for me….barely any hint of a breeze….Knee was xrayed, and then given a shot, with a LONG needle…Uncle Arthur is in the knee, now…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon! It's hot outside in Phoenix. 
Was 85F and 50% RH at sunrise. Hit 100F and ~30% RH by 9am. 
Was chased out of shop about 11:30am with 105F on thermometer and strong hot breeze blowing through. 
It's 111F and 20% RH in shop right now, with a couple more degrees increase predicted. 
yikes…

Spent early morning doing some enamel paint touch up, then switched to digging cherry lumber off the wall rack to make some panels for blanket chest. Boards cut to size and ready for making 6 panels needed (~14×16 finished size). Sorry no pictures today, cleaned up and got inside as fast as I could.

Happy to report no further issues with son's health. The tonsillectomy pain is peaking today according to doctors, as is the consumption of Popsicle's, but everything else is good. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## bandit571

thunderstorm coming through, right now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained today….the remnants of Hurricane Barry.
It's gonna get really hot later this week…99. Yuk.
Captain K, sorry to hear of your sons woes. Blood all over in the morning is scary.
I went yesterday and cut some timber that I'm gonna buy. I cut butternut, walnut, cherry, oak and hickory. Can't wait to mill some of it. I should get one cherry log that's 24" wide.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to upper 80's to low 90's depending where you're standing. It was mostly sunny (we could use some rain right about now) and breezy. It's only going to get hotter and more humid.

No shop time yet. Maybe another week or so. We'll have to see.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is playing hide and seek with the clouds and there is just a little breeze today. We had a short T/S roll through yesterday afternoon and it rained just a little bit, then it got humid as heck. Currently the temp is 77 and only rising to 80 today. RH is 68%. They are claiming we may have more rain today.

*Capt.* Sorry for your son's issues. Nothing worse than seeing your kids suffer. And I'm equally glad he's on the mend and getting better. Like Rick said, he's a kid and he'll bounce back.

*Bandit*, You're coming alone nicely with the desk. Keep up the good work.

Hey, I didn't tell you guys. I saw some guy was selling his lumber from his wood shop on Market Place. He wants to downsize so he and his wife can start traveling. I bought some of his wood from him at a good price. I even bought some Bubinga at a low price. I made out like a bandit. I'm thinking of going back and buying some of his American Chestnut.

I started working on my son's' work tables for his restaurant. He bought some used bread board top work tables that are in pretty rough shape and he think's dad can fix them up like new. It's a lot of work so, hopefully they will come out fine for him.

I just wanted to stick my head and say hi. But, it's time to head out to the shop and screw something up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Bonka

It has been unGodly hot here in Fl with high humidity. I spent two weeks back in my home state of SD. It was nice and cool and greener than I have ever see. I caught an upper respiratory infection that put me down for two weeks once back home and just now getting back on my feet.
I got some great photos while in SD. I am attaching a shot of an old Catholic church in Cottonwood. The priest divided his time between there and the Buckhorn Bar.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill: we were talking about butternut the other day and BANG, now you have some

Bandit: I think I'm headed fore a shot in the knee too, I'm not looking forward to it

Jerry: That black and white makes the old church look spooky! Especially with the dead trees alongside it. Did you get to take a look inside? Bats in the belfry? LOL. Old buildings intrigue me, and truthfully I like that picture.

Yesterday was the one year anniversary of my Mother passing, I was in a melancholic funk all day but I'm feeling much better now that it's a day later. Weird how times eases pain and hurt but up creeps up on you when the days arrive.

I've been attempting to get some projects done but a lot of time has been devoted into getting Mom and Dad's house cleaned out so we can put it on the market. One of these days I'll have time for myself and the projects my wife and I have started.

It's heating up here in St. Louis, going to be near 100 with horrible heat indices. I'm thankful I found an HVAC vent that flows into my garage. It allows me to keep the windows and the garage door shut and work comfortably. I won't be hanging meat in the garage, but a few strategically placed blowers and the garage is tolerable.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike,I hope I have some.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 85 and sunny with little wind. Sitting in the hospital getting an IV prior to my "procedure" later this afternoon. Stay tuned.

I'll be restricted to light work for 4 days after, so even if I could do something in the shop, my other issues still prevent it. I'll get back down there one of these days.

Jerry - Nice pic of the church. Wish I had an eye for it, but I suck at photography.

Don - Congrats on the lumber haul.

Well, going to close here as IV is almost done. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## bandit571

Pop up showers all day…muggy, too. Shop time just ended, for today….









Dovetails are done…









And the dados for the backs to sit in. Seemed to get better at them dovetails the more I made…









And now….them Guinness Blondes are going down mighty good….
Update: BAD thunderstorm in the area, now….60mph gusts….can only see 1/2 a block for all the rain coming down….paying for all that muggy weather, this morning…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

The rain is gone, and now it's turned hot and muggy….Cloudy skies early on, then full blown sunshine prevailed. It was 70 at java time (not early)…..it looked like it was gonna turn dark and possible rain showers….didn't happen. It's now 86, sunny, and with a humidity at 72% makes it muggy. Winds are light and variable at 4 mph….!! The high got to 88. Now begins several days of hot temps in the low to mid 90's.

Don….What can I say….you did good on the lumber cash….Put it to good use on some neat projects. i'd like to have some butternut…I've never worked that wood before…..A change of pace is a nice break from the other woods….

Mike…… Sure hope your procedure goes well. Go home and get plenty of rest and relaxation, and don't worry about shop time….it'll be there when you're ready….Healing time is more important. I hope the nurse put in the IV the first time. Most nurses I've dealt with have to "stab" me 2-3 times before they find a vein…I felt like a pin cushion…..lol…!

bandit….The desk is coming along nicely and looking good…Looks like a well deserved clean up is due for your shop. It looks pretty dusty…..!!

I go see my back doctor in the morning….I don't have a good report to give him. I'll see what he has to say…


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry, I love that beautiful photo of the church. I've seen many out here in my piece of the world.  They should always make folks stop an appreciate the history of lives and devotion spent there. Priceless.

I spent the day digging holes and hanging those gates I built. My back and shoulders are killing. I'm getting to old for such. But like many of us old farts, We ain't scared of a little hard work, unlike the highly educated kids of today. I'm feeling better after some ibuprofen. Tomorrow a little finish touches and I'm done! I can go fishing!!


----------



## bandit571

Shop is full of one item I'd love to get rid of…..Got enough spider webs that even Hermann Munster would feel right at home in ….Any way to get rid of these pests?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
Another warm day in Phoenix. Hit 114F for high this afternoon. 
AZ forecast is slightly cooler next couple weeks, only 106-108F for high temperatures.

CNN is claiming rest of country will get some Arizona 100+ weather this week? Stay hydrated!

IMHO - 100F temperature in afternoon isn't too hard to deal with. It's overnight lows of 82F+ that make it hard to get started in morning. Human resting skin temp is 80-82, so when temp is above that point you never stop sweating and outdoor work becomes more troublesome.

Slept in too late for shop work today. Was already 98F in shop when walked outside. Immediately turned around for AC.

*Bandit* am humbled by your progress on desk. Amazing work ethic and projects look cool too! 
My dovetails are horrible. Have to practice 3 times before I work on project to even get amateurish looking joints. Will likely switch from my TS produced box joints on drawers to dovetails someday; if I ever stumble across a reasonably priced used Leigh D4R. LOL

Lots of doctor visits, needles, and such in previous posts; everyone take it easy till body heals. 
Wishing a speedy recovery to all!

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe, and Cool!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little hazy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We had on heck of a rain storm come through late yesterday. It rained so hard it flooded the streets. Today it's 71 rising to a high of 81 with no rain. RH is 72%.

*Bandit*, I have to echo Capt. K's assessment of you, outstanding work ethic and craftsmanship. I scratch my head when you start a project and stand in awe when they are finished.

*Jerry*, I to like the photo of the old church. I love old barns the most so, when you're out and about, snap a few of those as well.

I worked quite a while on my son's new/used breadboard table top. It sure takes a lot of work to get it cleaned up. Here are a few picks of what's been going on.









This is when I first got the table, it had a heck of a split in the center of it. I had to re-saw the split, then re-glue it together.








After re-gluing it. Look at the green in the wood. 








Putting the hand plane to work








Cleaning it up pretty good. Down to good wood.








The mess I made. My granddaughter wanted to sweep it up for me.

Well, I've taken up enough of your time guys. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## MSquared

AF - Is that not a section of Bowling Alley?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 80° with light winds of 5 mph and humidity of 71%. Supposed to get close to 90° today. They posted a heat advisory for tomorrow as temps should go to mid to upper 90's and dew points push toward 75°. Heat index will be 105 to 110°. I can hardly wait.

The immediate effects of the biopsy have subsided (yeah) but still need to lay low for a couple days.

Don - Nice pile of shavings you got there. The top is looking nice.

Stay cool everyone


----------



## Bonka

The effective temp in Orange Park, FL is 117° @ present. I'm staying inside today.
Artsy, here is a pic. I took South of Wall, SD some years back. The structure is not longer there.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gentlemen,

The good word for today is: HOT…..!! That's the only good thing I can say about the weather. It was 75 at get up time, early as I had to be at the doctor's office for my follow-up. it's been clabbered over all morning and day, and still is. The temp just kept climbing…It's now 92, and did I mention how hot it is? The heat index is now 106*, and the humidity is at 63%, whereas it was 80 early on.. Winds are light at 6 mph. It feels like 106 as I went to get the mail. Gonna be in the high 90's until Sunday when a semi-cool down is coming…..Yea right…!! Then back to the 80's.

bandit…...Clean out all the spider webs, and get some spider killer….get one that's toxic to spiders, bees, wasps, etc. Spray it in every crack, crevess, and corner…..That'll do it….!!

Don….Looking good on them tables…..Looks like a lot of hard work ahead of you, bro…Makes a lot of shavings..

Mike…Glad you made it through the biopsy o.k…..I had a couple in my wartime days….They ain't fun….Lay low.

Jerry…..Great pictures of the old church and barn….I'd like to take my metal detector and go around them places inside and out….No telling what hidden treasures you'd find…..!!

That's it for now…I'm feeling kinda poorly, and my back is aching, so I'll say adios for now….Stay frosty..!!


----------



## bandit571

Downpours for a mile, bone dry the next 3..rinse and repeat…road trip didn't go too well….get sick on the way back home….

Supplies for the Desk have been bought….have found better handles, too.

Hot, and muggy outside…stay around the A/C for now…


----------



## Firewood

Got a quick moving TS this afternoon. It helped reduce the temperature a little, but not the humidity. They're saying temps will get to ~97 on Friday and dew point ~77 which pushes the heat index to 113°.

Woke up to more joint pain then normal. I'm wondering if my biopsy and antibiotics aren't playing a part. I can start taking my antiinflammatories again on Friday. I hope it helps.

Jerry - Nice pick of the barn.

No shop time again. Wait, what? I have a shop???

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress…









Have a bit of refurb to do…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

WooHoo! Having a mild day in Phoenix today. LOL
Started off @ 82F and 45% RH starting my sunrise work session. Next thing I know, it's 1pm and the temp is only 102F in shop? High is 103F, but heat index makes it 106. 
That is 10 degrees cooler that last couple days!  
Party cloudy turned to mostly cloudy this afternoon is probably to blame for mild weather?

Shop time!
Spent some time attempting to learn how to mig weld stainless steel. Found some scrap flat ware to practice on. Too embarrassed to even show the spoon-fork welded mess. Low conductivity means more amps, and more amps means things burn thru much quicker!  Got the $20 kitchen gadget repaired for wife, not sure why I bothered. Roll of stainless steel mig wire was $25. But it is fun to burn stuff. #IAMAIDIOTKLUTZ

Then I finalized some 3/4 cherry to make panels for blanket chest. Spent way to much time grain matching boards for 6(+1 spare) panels. Lost a bunch of time communicating with folks as I was selling some stuff on CL. My college aged daughter from Flagstaff (3 hours away), stopped by to check on her bothers surgery progress. They went out for lunch together, so he must be felling better today! 
Of course with daughter visit, SWMBO made me give away some of my hard earned CL money. 

Might have started glue up process on panels if not for all the bloody interruptions.








The stack of questionably matched boards can wait till another day.
Enough babbling…

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe, and hydrated in this hot weather!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW yesterday, partly cloudy, near 80. Today was rainy, low 70s, 1/8" in the gauge. Not enough to matter, just enough to stop me painting the boards for SWMBO's utility room shelves. She changed the plan, so I got a couple more 1×10s. The ones I got a month ago were 9 ½ wide, now they are 9 ¼. I suppose they will be 8" in the near future ;-((

Wishing well to all with pain, agony and doctors every day. We got our last shingles shot today. Hope they work! Took an Excedrin Migraine this afternoon. It has Aspirin in it. I was in a study a decade ago about migraines and Aspirin. They told me it would do me some good, but probably not worth the stomach issues it was causing. Today I got a stomach reminder; a real catch 22 '-((

Yesterday was an electrical education day. People used to ask me if I was an expert when I fixed their problems in a few minutes. I told them "No", an expert is a person who says they know everything about something. The most important thing I know is what I don't know.

Last winter, I went out to warm up the tractor because it isn't good to let it set for long periods. It would not start, it just clicked and nothing. The battery voltage was over 12 volts so I thought must be starter solenoid or maybe the starter. I didn't want to fiddle with it in the rain, so……….. Yesterday, I went to trouble shoot and order whatever parts I might need.

I got a Harbor Freight solar charger to leave on it out at the Tree Farm. If it got stolen, I wouldn't be out much. Same reason for the Jinma tractor instead of Kabota or John Deere. It worked well. It was charging yesterday, but there has been a slight stain spot around the power LED for a long time. Probably got a little too hot, but it is just an indicator light, so I didn't worry about it as long as it was working.

I measured the voltage across all the starting parts and everything should work. I finally set up the meter to see the voltage to solenoid when I tried to start it. I got .01 volts for a fraction of a second and it went to "0". That told me I probably had a battery with 12.5 + volts that was actually dead; ie, no power. I hooked up my 120 volt charger and the tractor started! Yippee!!

The charger with the regulator was putting out 8.5 volts and 1.5 amps under load and over 12 volts open circuit. Without the regulator, the charger puts out over 12 volts and no amps. How that kept the battery at over 12 volts all winter is beyond me. Seems like it should have dropped to about 11 volts in 6 months. I'm too old and lazy to try to figure that one out ;-)) But the fact I had no battery power is not surprising. Well, I guess I got my money's worth out of the HF charger. Looks like replacement cost is about $35, so it cost about $3/ year until it failed.

Everyone stay kool! I read somewhere a few years ago that a person can die in their sleep if the temp is over 90 F. Not sure if that is really true, I have never been able to verify it. I did know a guy who had heat exhaustion. He had to be very careful because he was more susceptible for a 2nd round. I was working with him on a job where he had to crawl into a hot attic space to check a piece of equipment. He was working alone and nobody knew where he was. When I ran into him, he looked like he was in some sort of distress. He said he was wondering if he would make it back out of that hot attic. I told him he should have sent me up there or waited until early morning the next day or at least tell someone where he went!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptainKlutz, Been a few days since I have been on. I almost forgot to thank you for the tips on fraud. I do most of that stuff like not using debit cards. I will further refine my operations. Thanks again.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another cloudless sunny day this morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's gonna be a hot one today. The temp is already 75 and will rise to 90 today. However, the reports are, that we have some T/S moving this way and should determine if it gets any hotter or cooler. The weatherman said the heat index should be over 100 today. Sounds fun.

*MSquared*, This top is actually a used bakers bread board table. It was used in a bakery. My son bought it for hos restaurant. Quite honestly, I'm not sure what is was before it was used in the bakery. It very well could have been a bowling lane. I have another table top that I have to work on that is 8' long. That one is gonna be hard to work on because of the size.

*Jerry*, thanks for the barn photo. I've been through Wall, SD but I guess I missed that one.

Well because of the heat today, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do today. I might stay inside and install a bathroom sink. Gawd, I hate plumbing. In the mean time, y'all stay cool and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 99 today and a heat index much higher than that. I'm working for Cindy today, so I will be inside all day. No need to be outside anyway. Had a relatively slow couple days at work, so that was nice. Got some office stuff done.


----------



## Firewood

well, today is supposed to be the start of a couple very hot and steamy days, but so far it is only 70 and raining. it's been raining well before I rolled out of bed. It should move out in the next couple hours. We did need the rain, so no complaints here.

*Jerry - *I like the photos. The barn reminded me of Old World Wisconsin, an attraction that was just outside of Eagle, WI. This photo isn't much, but something about it I liked










Anyway, nice photography.

I was cleaning up my computer this morning and came across this photo:










Now THATS a wood chipper! They were stuffing whole trees down it's throat.

Stay comfortable everyone.


----------



## Bonka

Firewood. The faucet pic is a keeper for sure.


----------



## bandit571

trip to Wall E World this morning….that was just about enough, for me…..Sitting here for most of the day, as the heat causes me to have problems….A/C blowing right on me, now…

Have a CT scan tomorrow morning…right ear problems.

May take the day off from the shop, today…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang I've been healing up from overdoing my right shoulder. I got the gates in and now have to correct the help from my best friend. I had everything nice square and straight till he decided to tamp things more. Guess I get to tamp more on the other side. Spent this morning at the church trimming tree branches in the park area. at one time there was a gang of 2 dozen or so guys who would tackle any project. Nowadays folks don't attend church like they use to. It's unfortunate for them. I've got maybe 4-6 guys who can help me as their jobs permit.
Hopefully this is the last big projects of the year for me. I need a rest, well my shoulder sure needs a rest. I'm still as tough as I was 30 years ago…total BS!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, low 70s, few drops in the gauge from last night. Shingles shot made our arms sore today. Got brownies, frosting and 2 dozen cooling ties shipped to our grandson in Djibouti today. He'll pass them out. The ties only last about a month. The water beads wear out. If he comes home fatter we will know he ate all the brownies, but I doubt that he is ;-)

Had to take SWMBO to dr appointment this afternoon. Guess DYIs will have to wait another day.

Wish we had your problems here BBob. Fewer people helping at church would be a lot better than what I see going on. The strictest gun law in the country went into affect July 1. Too bad it is already illegal for the teenagers doing the shooting to possess firearms. It doesn't affect them. Time to get outta here!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's after 10pm and still 78°. Some areas are holding above 80°. The due points are in the mid 70's so it feels like mid 80's right now. Today didn't get as hot as predicted because the morning thunder storms lasted longer then expected. We got over inch and a half of rain.

BBob - Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hopefully it's not too serious.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We have a little hazy overcast this morning. Hopefully it will hide the sun for a while. The temp is 78 and the forecast is 91. Last nights weatherman said it's supposed to be over 100 today. I don't think those weather people can get it straight on what the forecast is gonna be.

We did a lot of running yesterday. We started out at 10 am and didn't get home until after 6 pm. We just about burned a whole tank of gas but, we were in the AC all day in the truck. We have more running to do today then we are done for the day, hopefully.

Well, I'm gonna get outta here for now so I can get a little shop time in before my bride wakes up and makes me go someplace. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Armunkle

69 degrees steady here in Boston


----------



## firefighterontheside

A couple days ago the forecast for today was 99, but now its 96. Anything lower is good. Still hot though.
Been working for Cindy the last few days. Not a bad time to do it. Not like I was going to mill anything. I do need to get to work on some projects though.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 77° here after some storms moved through this morning. They are still predicting temps in mid 90's with due points in upper 70's. That will put heat index around 105 or better.

Started meds last night and joints are already feeling better. I'm actually getting a little shop time in. Yeah, me!

Stay cool everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gangsters,

Looks to be a repeat of yesterday's weather, cause it's already hot. It's 80* now, and the humidity is up there at 84%, so if you go outside, it's plenty muggy. The wind is light at 6 mph. It feels like 87 out now, and the high will be 97*…….!! So….it looks like a good day to stay inside around the A/C once again….It'll be this way until late September here in the mountains….We have a heat advisor of 107*…….!! So gang, stay inside where its cool, and don't go out if you don't have to….
Welcome Armunkle to our weather channel, or if you prefer, our weather thread. We post our weather around our neck of the woods, post pictures of projects being built, and just good clean chit-chat…Glad you could join us.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

90 degrees out, with 58% humidity, and 12mph breeze…...supposed to hit the mid 90s, tomorrow, then a cool down…I'm staying beside the A/C machine.

Tested the handles for the desk drawers…after I had the stain dried on the drawer front…









Just might do?


----------



## MSquared

*AF *- The reason I'm asking is , I 'procured' a couple of sections from a local Bowling Alley demolition. I took small sections as the large 8-10 ft.x 4 ft. sections weighed in around 400 lbs. Can't deal with that. The Demo Boss said 'there are a ton of nails in all of them and be super cautious. I'm planning on making a 'beer shelf' for my son's dart board to begin with. *Builtinbkyn * said he's dealt with them before and the best way way to cut down a section is to go at it with a Sawzall with a 'Big-Ass' blade and expect that to be trashed! You can see the nails through the individual slats and the underside 2×4 supports that hold the slats all together. Otherwise, they fold like an accordion. These are from the 'lane' segment of the Alley. Pine. The segments
at the beginning of the alley and pin area are Maple. All coated with a Plastic Polymer, I'm told.



















Could be interesting!! 

P.S; Yes, that's a pink wall in my garage. Not my doing!!! Hence, the pegboard …..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My kitchen island is bowling lane. They are indeed nailed together and not even glued.


----------



## Bonka

Holy Cow + 77° in Orange Park, FL. A storm is brewing. I had a free ticket to The Stone's concert tonight. With a storm coming and 50K fans expected to attend I claimed sanity and backed out.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> *AF *- The reason I m asking is , I procured a couple of sections from a local Bowling Alley demolition. I took small sections as the large 8-10 ft.x 4 ft. sections weighed in around 400 lbs. Can t deal with that. The Demo Boss said there are a ton of nails in all of them and be super cautious. I m planning on making a beer shelf for my son s dart board to begin with. *Builtinbkyn * said he s dealt with them before and the best way way to cut down a section is to go at it with a Sawzall with a Big-Ass blade and expect that to be trashed! You can see the nails through the individual slats and the underside 2×4 supports that hold the slats all together. Otherwise, they fold like an accordion. These are from the lane segment of the Alley. Pine. The segments
> at the beginning of the alley and pin area are Maple. All coated with a Plastic Polymer, I m told.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be interesting!!
> 
> P.S; Yes, that s a pink wall in my garage. Not my doing!!! Hence, the pegboard …..
> 
> - MSquared


If you're going to go at that with a recip saw, think about the Diablo brand of blades. They seem to be leading the pack when it comes to wrecking blades. The last longer and make faster cuts, especially if you get the carbide tipped blades. VCG Construction on YouTube has some great review videos of the blades in action if you want to see before you buy.

Personally I've had a couple Diablo blades and I'm likely to get more. Seriously more resilient over the Milwaukee and Lenox blades I've used.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley is warm today! Low was 82F & 45% RH this morning at sunrise. Decided best to stop working, when I noticed it was 103 at 12:30pm. Despite being partly cloudy, heading for 108F today.

Needed a quiet task at 5:30 this morning, so I started Unisaw assembly.
The interior parts are light gray, and rest is smoke gray.








.
All mechanical bits are assembled so I rolled it outside for beauty pose:








.
It's not too bad considering base of saw is 51 years old?
Might have keep going another hour due adrenaline from getting so much done this morning.  
But I had to stop due missing hardware. I didn't get any of the Biesemeyer fence mounting hardware when I bought the saw:









Besides cleaning up and mounting the fence, need to wire up the new motor starter and get it running again. LOL

After some lunch, and cold shower; will meander over hardware store to buy some bolts & nuts. 
Everyone knows I need more nuts in my life. LOL

PS - here is before picture in case you missed it:
















Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe, and Cool!


----------



## MSquared

*Mike-in-Stl *- Ah! Of course! Why, I do have Milwaukee and Lenox blades! I'll pick up a couple of Diablo Carbides and see what happens. Keep the others for lighter duty. And, I'm sure I'll sacrifice a cut-off disc, a grinder disc and sanding belt or three along the way. (when I get to it!)  Somehow, a 'beer shelf' under a dart board is not a high priority at the moment.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's (still) 84°, RH is 80% and winds are light at 5 mph. You know it's humid out when your fireplace does this:








Milwaukee still has feels like temp of 103°

I extended the table crank handle on the drill press today. The DP table I added was in the way of the crank so I'd have to pull it forward to elevate the table.

CaptK - That restore looks awesome! Is that the one you're selling? That should free up some space in the shop for another find. Just don't leave the CL add on it this time. LOL

Bandit - The hardware cleanup looks great. Very nice work on the desk

Stay cool everyone. Tomorrow looks to be another scorcher


----------



## bandit571

Got a wee bit done, this evening, once the shop cooled down a bit….when it is hot in a basement shop…it is way too hot outside…Progress?









2 drawers fitted, two more ready to assemble…and..









2 more drawers have been started….at least the fronts are done…

Suppose I should catch that Blog up….maybe?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 80, gonna be the same for the next 10 days they say. Lets all keep our fingers crossed ;-) Goof off day today running around doing all the stuff that requires one to run around.


----------



## Bluenote38

Hot and humid…. Like Memphis in July. Makes working on my Beer Swap items not as enjoyable.


----------



## bandit571

High of 91 later today…matches the 90 % humidity…..


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It was 70° when I woke up. Now up to 73. Humidity is 90% and winds are S @ 9 MPH. We had some rain come through last night and left about an inch in the rain guage. More storms coming through this afternoon. My son had the same storms come through last night. Left a good amount of damage. They've been without power for 12 hours so far.

Bill in Rochester - Welcome to the weather post.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's going to be another hot one today here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday's high was supposed to be 91 and it actually made it up to 96. Today's expected high is supposed to be 94 so that means it should reach 99 with no problems. These hot days sure cut into my shop time.

*MSquared*, I can't rule out that it once was a bowling ally but, I haven't run into any nails yet. I'm not saying anything about the pink walls though, "snicker".

*Capt. K*, your saw turned out beautiful. I can't believe it's the same one you started with. You could've painted it white to mimic a Jet or a Fox. Nice Job!

*Mike Berklick*, Welcome to our thread. I'm sure you'll be welcomed by our Chief cook and bottle washer, Rick. BTW, I'm from the Flint area.

*Firewood*, Mike it's good to hear you are pain free for now as long as the meds hold out.

*FF Bill*, wouldn't this be a hot sucker to fight a fire in today? I'm glad I'm not donning bunker gear today.

Well guys, I pulled a dumb one yesterday. I dropped my phone and the screen quit on me. So, I had to go get a new one. I can't shut my old one off so I still get notifications on it. And, I still can't figure out how to make this new one work. I can't find the text message button. Damn, I hate new phones!!!

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay cool today guys and safe as well.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Gonna be hot today…..95.
Yeah Don, I have no interest in putting on gear today. I work tomorrow. Hopefully there won't be any need to don the gear. After that we have a cooldown. High of 79 on Monday with rain and 81 with sun on Tuesday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Yep…...Like everyone is posting, it's, hot all over. It was 74 at my late get up time…I'm a little lazy this morning. Woke up with a "back attack", and was stiff and slow getting out of the rack. It's now 87, plenty of sun, light winds


Code:


 7 mph., and the humidity is

 70%. The high will get to 94 according to the "experts"....Ha !!

Welcome Mike Berklich…….We're glad you could join us here on the weather thread…We keep it clean and simple, and post our weather for our neck of the woods. We discuss different topics, and post pictures of our projects for everyone on here to see….So it's not just about the weather….it's about whatever we want to talk about….We have several Mikes on here, so we may have to start adding initials to the names….!!

Mike…. Glad to hear you are finally pain free, and able to get in a little shop time…I'll get there, hopefully, one day…. Well gang, that's all I have for now….Stay cool and don't venture out if you don't have to…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, FL +96°, 57% RH calm & heat index +112°. I'm saying inside.


----------



## mike02719

Hi Guys! It's Africa hot here on Buzzards' Bay. About 96! I went in the shop for about ten minutes, too hot for that too. That is saying something, whenever I want to hide, I go in my shop. Just like a turtle hiding in his shell. I had my boat engine fixed yesterday. Damn thing just shut down while running along for about an hour. The two screws came out of the rotor inside of the distributor. I am in love with the mechanic, at least until I get his bill. Thank God I have towing insurance. That tow must have been $1200 or more. TowBoat US is a great deal. They are all licensed USCG captains with towing endorsements. It's only 330pm another four hours until the Red Sox game starts. Did I mention that it is hot here? I saw a dog trying to piss on a fire hydrant. He moved three times to get out of the sun. I guess that is where the old saying " don't get between the dog and the hydrant" comes from. Time for another Narraganset.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 105F @2pm in Phoenix, heading for 108F. 
The humidity has dropped back to normal, and is 12% ATM. Still too hot to be working outside for very long. :-(

Pundits who get paid to guess weather, have a forecast that our desert monsoon season will start next week. Humidity levels will climb near 30-40% mid-day, pushing heat index over 115F, and generate classic 10-20% chance of scattered storms. Which means when/where it rains, we see floods, dust storms, and all kinds of interesting weather. 
Finally something to look forward too in AZ weather, instead of boring old sunshine and mild temperatures! LOL

Started late in shop today, woke at sunrise with sinus headache, did some drugs and slept a couple more hours. Spent about 3 hours in shop setting up the refurb Unisaw. Had to adjust the blade height setting as the blade was above the table on lowest setting. #IAMAKLUTZ 
Easy to fix, just takes time. Set up stops for 90 and 45 positions. Also set the miter slot to blade parallel, then cleaned/mounted/adjusted the Biesemeyer fence. Not bad for 3 hours with several water breaks. 

Realized I missed something? The $40 industrial fence head I bought came from a large 12/14 TS, not a standard 10". It is the longer 48" fence .vs. the 42". It even has saw kiss mark on side 6 inches past where 10" Unisaw would hit. #IAMAKLUTZ
Maybe it's just me, but the 48" fence looks huge sitting on 10" Unisaw? Not sure I want to shorten it, may have to weld up my own T-Sqaure head. Will leave it alone for now, and work on getting magnetic starter mounted and wired. Can work on refinements once it's running.

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe and Cool!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We had a cold front usher in another batch of storms this afternoon. It went from 92 to 76 in the time it took to eat lunch. Then the rains came. Not sure how much we got, it wasn't as much as the night before. It's 69 right now, but still humid. It's supposed to get better in a day or two.

MikeInMass - Sorry to hear about your boat troubles. Hope it's not too costly to fix.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. You've done a wonderful jog on that saw.

Mike I know what you went thru getting towed. I had a couple occasions where I needed to get hauled back to the dock. It's not a good feeling.

So I finally finished getting those gates hung. That's the last big project of the summer. From here out it's nothing but fun projects and recreation. Looks like ODFW is going to stock a bunch of trophy sized trout in a high lake about 20 mile from here. I'm headed out later this week to snag a few for the smoker.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
It's sunny 87F @ 7am in Phoenix this morning. Heading for 108F and 27% RH. 
Heading to shop for more abuse to my tools, and me.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 75 sometimes early this morning (I was still snoozing then). It's now 82 with plenty of sun, but every now and then a cloud would roll by covering it up. The humidity is 78%, and the wind is at 2 mph. Right now it feels like 90 outside. The high will reach about 95and a heat index of 106…

I have to make amends to Bill Bercklich for calling him Mike. I looked at his name wrong, and typed in Mike….Sorry about that…..!!


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding 'ot, out there….spent a few hours in the shop…before it got too toasty..









Drawers #3 and #4 have been cleaned up, stained, and the handles installed…









One of the skinny drawers is in the clamps…and..









It fits!...would have the other one done…ran out of plywood….maybe this evening, when things cool down?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Beautiful work* Bandit*!

It was hot 104F @ noon in my AZ garage shop:








Humidity is near 30%, so it feels like 105F. lol

Don't like to do metal work in same place as I work wood, as the metal dust contaminates things too much (not to mention the fire hazard of wood stacked everywhere). Use my side yard awning for cutting/grinding as gravel doesn't require sweeping!, and space shaded + wind blocked by house in morning for welding due location of 30A circuit. Was chased away from anymore welding on my temporary welding table by 11:30a by lack of shade: 








working in AZ sun is how people earn frequent visit points at hospital!

Didn't get much done.  
Fab'd a magnetic starter mounting bracket that recesses the box behind the fence rail, then got side tracked making a new T-Square fence head. Fence head needs a lot of work. Have to drill a bunch of holes for adjustable glide plates + rail mounting, and fab the cam lock/brackets; but got sum in done!








.
Made this head to use a 40×80 aluminum extrusion for fence rail? Hope I can make it work like the $336 commercial version. I have about $15 in raw materials so far in the head. Will need another $30 in hardware, brass, and UHMW glides; when I am done. Aluminum rail shipping is rough, need to look for local stock; but worst case I will have ~$130 in parts total. :-0)

Must not have got enough abuse this morning? Made some Skyline chili cheese dog's for lunch.  








You can move the boy out of Ohio, but you can't take away the cravings. 
Not trying to start a fight, I prefer Gold Star; but Skyline is all I can find in local grocery stores. lol

Stay Happy!


----------



## MSquared

High 90's today, feels like about 105. High humidity. Thick!! Brutal!! Not my kinda of weather …...


----------



## MSquared

High 90's today, feels like about 105. High humidity. Thick!! Brutal!! Not my kinda of weather …...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, but they upped the ante to 88 today. We are in perfect tomato weather. Nice warm days and nights staying above 55. Now, if I can get them to ripen. Did get 3 in the out of phase spring heat. 2 of them started to rot on the vine when it went cloudy on me. Got half of one that actually tasted like a tomato! ;-)

Last night on the news, CBS, I think; they went for drama! One of the reporters went into an non air conditioned room that was 93. He sat there for an hour and was having signs of heat exhaustion so he bailed out. Made me wonder how we ever survived bucking bales and shoveling grain when it was over 100. Especially in the top of the hay barn near the metal roof without any breeze getting through or in the gain bin shoveling. It must have been in the 120 range up there. I took at thermometer into a boiler room where the pipe insulators had not done their job by the time the boiler was fired up. The thermometer topped at 130 and it was pegged out with all the doors open and exhaust fan running. Not sure how hot it was, definitely too hot to work more that 15 or 20 minutes at a time. I was wiring all the sensors on the piping ;-((

Welcome Bill Bercklich.

CaptK, That saw is looking pretty good, maybe even better than new!

Bandit, You are making good progress. Got another in the planning stage to keep you going?

I got a couple coats of paint on the shelf boards yesterday. Worked on the 5th wheel step. Got more to do. I hate laying under there drilling metal overhead. Many years ago I got a small piece in my eye. I thought it would wash out like most stuff does. It rusted overnight ;-(( Don't need any more of that!

Keep cool!!


----------



## Bonka

We just got .84'' of rain in about 20 min. and the temp is down to +77°.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 78°, humidity is 44% and winds are 6 MPH. It got to low 80's today and with dew points 20° lower then yesterday, it was quite nice.

I promised my bill that I would help him knock out a few things on his house remodel and tomorrow's the day. Nothing big, just some of those small things that have to get done sooner or later.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Jerry, I sure wish we could get some of that rain. IT's been a long dry spell. Thankfully no fires yet.

It hit 94 today and may very well get to the century mark the next couple of days. There's a threat of thunderstorms which mean dry lighting which give us a fire or several.

I took a couple of days off and began puttering around in the shop today. Getting ready for a few mornings at the lake.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rolled through here…seems to have cooled things down….was in the mid 90s today….

Highs the next few days to be in the upper 70s….may have to get the coats back out….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening! Speaking of rough weather on horizon:
Saw this at sunset tonight:








Yes, 112F in shop, with 35% RH cloud front rolling into neighborhood at 10-15 MPH:
















Went from light to dark in a very few minutes.

There is flash flood warning for area south west of town, with 2" of rain from this set of clouds.
Probably will not make it to me in east valley suburbs due all stored heat, but sure looks ominous!

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

67 degrees, with a few showers in the area…

need to get out of this chair…and into the shop..Monday, or no Monday….things need done. Supposed to warm back up by next weekend….70s most of this week…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob, 
When I was working in the home theater industry I was the attic guy because I'm short. I spent many a day in St. Louis Julys and Augusts in other people's attics. Stifling is not a good enough word. Surrounded by fiberglass with no air movement and stirring up dust to pull wire and other functions is not my idea of fun. It got the money though.

I specifically remember installing speakers in a tongue and groove solid wood ceiling one August where it had to be over 140 in the attic. I had to made the cuts for the speakers from the attic but I can't remember why. It's amazing how fast heat can get to you. Seems to me Mr. Reporter is not used to hard work.

Anyway, it cooled off over noght here in STL, but now we have copious amounts of rain and the NWS has issued flood and flash flood warnings all around. 66 dungrees frankenstein, and rain here.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I woke up to the sound of rain pitty-patting on the window. They said it would rain, and it did and still doing it. The rain brought in a cool front, and the temp was 65 when I rose for java. It was coming down pretty good by this time, and now it's 74…..!! The humidity is at 90%, and the wind is at 4 mph…..can't even see any leaves on the trees moving. Looks like the rain will move out about 1:00-2:00 this afternoon. So far, a 1/2" in the gauge. The high will be 78, or maybe get to 80, depending on things….

Capt. Klutz…..Nice sunset…That looks like sunsets we had out in West Texas when I lived there. No trees, just windmills…..You cold see in any direction for 3 days…..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, cooler today @ 83, made 90 yesterday. Got a call this morning about a retail store without any lights. oops, too bad! I retired 5 years ago ;-)) Not sure if I am still in their data base, I fixed them before, or because my info will not go off the web. No money on taking it down I guess. If I had known that, I could have quit paying them right after they put it up ;-))

CaptK, That is a fantastic sunset. We had a few when I was a kid in Idaho. Like Rick, nothing but sagebrush, corn fields and hay stacks for miles. We couldn't see for 3 days because the mountain ranges cut us off at about 1/2 a day ;-) Here we have too many trees to see the sunset. Of course, they shade the house from the late afternoon sun.

Mike in St L, I'm short too. Had my share of attics. I always wished we could install electrical at waist high instead of above and below. I suppose everyone would object to stepping over or crawling under, eh? Anyways, one hot summer day I was in the attic of a building in Seattle. It was a free clinic for those who couldn't afford a doctor. Across the street was a shelter for those who couldn't. There are a lot of people who need help, but then I have known quite a few who take advantage and are too lazy to work, too. Every time I would crawl out to get something out of my van, I could see they had a side walk cafe set up with tables under umbrellas across the street at the shelter. There was a bunch of guys sitting in the shade. I began to wonder who the crazy one was? Probably me, dripping wet from working up in that heat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob,

It sucks to be a productive part of society doesn't it?


----------



## bandit571

Progress came to a stop, this morning…









Top has been sanded, corners in front have been rounded, top's edge was rounded over,,,then top was stained…letting that dry, now…will lighten up when dried…LAST dry is in the clamps…

Dryer ran me out of the shop, again…waiting for this evening, to get back to work…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit -That's one handsome desk!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike in STL, Some days one has to wonder, eh? One of the guys that worked for me when I started biz had a job on the county road crew before he became an electrician. Construction is a bit iffy at times. Your goal is to work yourself out of a job as fast as possible to make the most money on the job; but, then your are out of an job making any money. Road crew is steady and has gobbermint benefits.

I asked him why he quit. Bored. If he did very much work the other guys got on his case about tearing down conditions. He couldn't take leaning on a shovel handle most of the day ;-))

The doctor that overdosed me on Topamax just laughed when I told him I did not want him to disable me because of some of the symptoms. He obviously did not have any idea about what his patients were going through. I regret not getting up and walking out that day. When he wanted me to hold my arm out for him to take BP I thought he is a neurologist and probably forgot how to take BP, but another opportunity missed ;-((

Bandit, That desk is looking sharp!

Edit test


----------



## MSquared

Went green, rain pummeled down, flooding, serious lightning! A few right over the house! Temp's going down rapidly. Typical serious end to a serious heat wave!


----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 72° sunny and humidity is low (for us) at 41%. Gotta take these days when you get them because you can't save them for later.

That's about all I got for now

Stay safe my friends


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
It's partly cloudy, cooler today with only 102F outside @ 5pm. 
Humidity is at 25% and climbing. When it hits 40-50% we get storms. :-0) 
The mountains around the desert valley have already had scattered showers today. Valley areas are predicted to have scattered showers tonight, and there is severe thunderstorm warning in effect till midnight.

Yes, folks it's sticky drawer time for next 6-7 weeks, as monsoon season has officially arrived. lol

No shop time today. Spent day dealing with back to school chores. Youngest son has year round school, and his 6 weeks of summer vacation are over tomorrow. Thankfully he has recovered enough from his surgery ordeal that it's back to normal, whether he likes it or not. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a really nice day here after the rain. I think the high was about 82. Should be about the same tomorrow. Will be training on school bus rescue tomorrow. I have a bus in the back parking lot on its side.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill Berklich, I'm a little late welcoming you to the gang here.

It only made it to 94 today. That was hot enough for me. I spent most of the day trying to knock out a couple of necessary little things and gave up on the last after a minor screw up. I was soaking wet by the time I was done.
Looks like it might hit 97 tomorrow, Oh,Joy!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's the second cool morning in a row since the dreaded heat wave here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 62 and the expected high for today is 80. Yes, the heat wave has ended for now but, the weatherman promises it will be back by the end of the week.

Well, I've had a few days of crapola. My phone fell out of my truck the other day and the screen went blank so I couldn't shut it off or re-boot the darn thing. So, I had to go buy a new one. What a pain it is trying to learn a new phone. I've missed calls and texts from people. But, I do get Lumberjocks on my phone now and am able to read them as they come in, I just can't answer them.

The other day, I had a "fainting" spell at a local grocery store. I went to turn in some bottles and it happened. No warning, nothing. I got dizzy and could hardly stand. I broke out in a cold sweat. Being a former FF/EMT I figured it was a heart problem or possibly my blood sugar dropped. But, my wife convinced me it was an inner ear problem that caused the vertigo. I don't know for sure, but I do know it scared the crap outta me. Two minutes later, I snapped out of it. I reported it to the doctor before when it happened and he ordered tests which came back negative. So, I guess I just live with it.

*Bandit*, that is one nice looking desk. Who is the lucky person to get it?

Well, I guess I'll go for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Desk is for me.

Lovely morning outside….Boss wants a Road trip today….Desk still has some drying to do…

Morning to ya…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's gonna get real hot here, mid to upper 90's. Oh Goody!

Hope you all can figure out how to avoid the heat in your part of the country.


----------



## bandit571

70s here, today and tomorrow…am sitting here, waiting on stain to finish drying…


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Here we are still in the cactus patch and now that the temps have cooled a bit, the Humidity is rising and making things really uncomfortable. I took a Red Bull out of the fridge, set it on my desk and watched the can frost up … I guess frost is the wrong word, but fog didn't fit either … a rare event here in this dry air, but I looked at the humidity and it is at 48%!!! Storms will be attacking very soon, and, it is our monsoon season so it's our turn to have some bad weather.
Shop Time?? well yes, and it's coool in there … as I work outside, I slip into the shop and cool down … and do bit of cleaning … I need a granddaughter to clean up after me. 
Just been puttering, no great projects like a desk or anything else to brag about
Well right now at coffee break time it's 89° but feels like 94° because of the humidity … just not the normal thing here.

Be safe in what you do, and be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A cloudy day in WW, supposed to hit 75.

Bill, Hope you guys never need to use your school buss training. Bad deal for the kids. That reminds me of mom's school bus story. She was about 12, so must have been the winter of 39-40 at West Bend, Iowa. The bus slid off the road and landed on its side in the drainage ditch. No one hurt. Grandpa had to hitch up the sled and take the kids home. Not as bad as the afternoon a blizzard hit. They had to stay overnight in town and he came with the sled to get them then next day.

Not sure what they could do today when everything goes haywire? Nobody has any teams to hook to anything any more. We chopped the ice off the mule's hooves so she could get traction to pull the tractor to get it started one winter so we could clear snow out of the barn yard. Not much we could do today; automatic transmissions and no mules.

Don, These phones are getting worse even after you think you get them figured out. A few months ago mine went from English to German while typing in mid sentence. I checked the language settings. It said both French and Spanish! It would not change. I went to Verizon store. The girl knew exactly what to do. Someone else had been in with the same problem a day or 2 before! ;-(( Spooky! eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bus training went well. Only about 80 deg with a cool breeze.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. This will probably be the hottest day in the next 10.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. Nice day here. It's 75°, humidity is 47% and winds are at 9 MPH.

I got released from the orthopedic doctor today, so I can do whatever my knee will tolerate again. I may take a short hike at the nature center to celebrate.

When my M-I-L passed away a little over a year ago, I made an urn for her. I based the size from dimensions given to me by the cemetery. Well, what they didn't tell me was that was for the whole niche - not half of it. So now there is no room at the inn for her husband when it's his time. So, after discussing with the cemetery again, Im going to build a new companion urn for both of them. It's a project I've been putting off, but need to get off my plate. Now to pick out a nice piece of wood….

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Grumpymike

What a cool refreshing story about the bus in the snow and ice … I sure needed a break from this balmy muggy and just plain hot weather.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
Like Grumpy posted: Nasty weather in Phoenix today.
Got some rain last night, woke to 50% RH and 90F, which is brutal when you are used to dry air.  
It's 105F outside, and 25% RH. 
Shop door is west facing and it's 113F and 28% RH in my zero insulation hot box garage.

No shop time today. 
Primary excitement to me was visit to another auction preview with some wood working tools. Tons of 3PH industrial tools. Most of the 1PH stuff easily used in home shop is in rough shape. I only went looking for bargains to flip, don't really want any new tools for my shop. Summer wood working is slow in AZ, and with winter visitors gone to drive up prices; there might be some bargains? 
The reason for the sale makes me suspicious of tool condition without serious refurb. It's basically a sale of used equipment from a new/used machinery business to cabinet shops. 90% of tools I looked at were missing some parts, or probably sat outside in rain. Pretty sure all the ready to use tools have already found new homes, and these tools are left overs that no one really wants in commercial shop. Perfect for home shop, if you have the space and time/patience to bring back to full working condition?

Oops, Now that I told the forum about the auction, doubt anything will be cheap enough for to me haul it home! LOL

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother was it a hot one today. It hit 97!!!! Then the wind kicked up out of the south. It blew a crap load of branches out of our birch trees. They self prune. One of the best things about this sort of high wind it helps get rid of all those nasty little seeds that get tracked into the house. Sometimes you can look out the window and watch them fall like snow flakes.

I tried to finish a box for my grandson's birthday. Maybe it was to darn hot or I was getting worn out but the stupid miters didn't match up. I found the mistake after the glue up. It's in the garbage can. Tomorrow I'm going to try it again with beech. I'm thinking alder was a poor choice.


----------



## rockusaf

Rained a good part of the day, the other part it poured. Temp dropped into the 70's but humidity is at 95% so pretty crappy day overall to do anything outside or in the shop.

Rock


----------



## Bonka

75° with 99% humidity and drizzling. I can't mow the lawn. Darn!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….
59 degrees, 90% humidity, 4mph winds out of the north, dew point is 55, not a cloud showing…
Recheck of the left knee, later, today, shot made things worse….
How about a PIP….









Will check on it later, and see about anymore coats, and a little buffing out…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 59° this morning. There's a slight chance for rain, but otherwise it looks to be another nice day. Should get to around 80°.

Bandit - the desk is Awsome.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky is blue with no clouds whatsoever. The temp is currently 61 and will be reaching 80 today. The winds are calm at 7 mph with humidity at 56%. After today, the temps start to rise again and the southern flow of heat will come in to Michigan. Hopefully it won't be as bad as before.

First off, Welcome* Rockusaf* to our little weather thread. Assuming from your name and location you are from the Pensacola area of Florida. Just guessing though. Welcome just the same. We all hope you stay with us for a while.

*Bandit*, what a nice job you did on the desk. It turned out quite nice. Now for the clutter to sit on top of it. LOL

*WW Bob*, I have a story for your bus story. My Grandma used to be a bus driver in the early thirty's for a rural area school which meant a lot of dirt roads. As she tells the story, the bus slid off the road into the ditch on a snowy day with a load of school kids on the bus. All the kids got off the bus to see how bad it was as well as herself. My Grandma wasn't a small person and as she self described herself, her butt was 2 ax handles wide. When she bent over to see how bad she was stuck, she got pasted in the rear with a snowball. She said it led to a snowball fight between her and the kids. After the fight was over, the kids all joined in to help push the bus out. That story always makes me smile thinking of her getting whacked in the butt by a snowball. She would always giggle when she told that story.

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't posted in a couple of days because we went out of town for a couple of days….By the time we got back, my back was killing me from standing and walking around. Big mistake….!!

The weather: It was 62 at coffee time, with plenty of sun, a few whispy clouds, and the humidity is at 80%. Winds are practically nil at 1 mph. Would be a good day to be on the lake, but alas the high water is still with us, and the boat ramps and parking lots are still under water….The high will get up to 82*…..!! Not too shabby….Right now it's 67….. I'm meeting the fishing buds for lunch today, and we'll sit around telling lies…..lol….!

Hello Rock….We're glad you could drop in and visit with us…..Come back any time, and keep us informed of your weather in your neck of the woods….

bandit…...That 'puter table looks great…..You did a bang-up job on it…It should last you for years…..Very nice design..The shop looks like it could use a good clean up now after making much sawdust and chips……!!

Mike…..Glad to hear you got a good report from your doctor on your knee….Take it easy, and don't over do it…!!!

Well gang, that's all I have for now. Y'all stay as cool as you can…The hot weather is coming back..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't see anything out of the 80s coming for 10 days. I'll take that, I sure will.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to 84F and 70% RH in the desert this morning. Which feels like 90F, and one ugly start to the day.
Ground is still wet from rain off-on all night. One storm woke us up and shook the house just after midnight. Had maybe 1/10" total last night. Some folks reported 0.3" in nearby area? 
Not enough rain to cool things off, just enough to make it muggy as we head for another 104F day?

Humidity in desert is a PIA, going to stay inside today.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day supposed to be shaping up in WW, mostly cloudy headed to sunny and 78 by 5 PM. Better than all cloudy yesterday.

Glad you found some relief from the heat on the snowy stories, Grumpymike.

Welcome aboard Rockusaf.

That is a funny story, Don. We had a steeply banked curve just outside town where the schools were. All the high school boys in the back of the bus would shift their weight in unison. One icy morning, they were successful in sliding the bus down off the road ;-)) It didn't hurt anything. The driver drove it back onto the road and to the school. After that, all the buses avoided that curve and drove the gravel streets through a residential area.

Bill, The rescue operation reminds me of my volunteer days. One night we responded to a curve that the drunks ran off of on a regular basis. The car was bent a little. Not sure if it was from running off the road or previous damage. There was a young lady inside passed out behind the wheel. The driver's door was locked. A couple of guy were trying to pry door open with a crow bar. After a few minutes, one of the guys walked around to the passenger door. It was not locked so he open it, reached through and unlocked the driver's side ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, the try before you pry thing has proved to be important many times,


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. I thought yesterday was supposed to be the hottest day of the week, but today's even hotter.

That's a dynamite desk. I would imagine that Jefferson would have been proud to sign the Declaration of Independence at a desk like that. Nice, very nice.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob and Bill….I can't count on two hands how many "lockouts" I did while I worked for AAA where I just tried another door. People are panicky creatures.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well I gotta add to the 'try the other door' stories … and they did make me grin as it struck a nerve …
I was a very young man newly married, when my new bride called me at work with a tearful "Honey I've locked myself out of the house" ... I jumped into the service van and rushed to the damsels aid … I grabbed a few tools out of the van and proceeded to the back door, Removed the screen door and opened the kitchen door … Well as I looked at my new bride saying that as long as you keep me around you'll never be locked out of the house … She smiled, gave me a big hug and asked … 'why didn't you just use your key" .... I came out from under the porch about a week later … and yes she made it a point of telling every one we knew … Women are like that.

Still hot and muggy in the cactus patch, but the shop has wonderful A/C

Be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

it was a lot cooler today. Only made it to 81. Like Bill I can take that all week long. Only got the lawn mowed today. Just didn't want to do much. A crappy night's lack of good sleep will do that.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's a little hazy this morning but promises to clear out and will be mostly sunny today. The current temp is 63 and is shooting for 86 later. Winds are at 3 mph and the RH is 80% (which could explain the haziness).

Been a busy week so far visiting the various doctors for my wife. Today ends the doctors appointments and I'm glad. It sure puts a dent into the shop time. I did get a little golf in last night and the weather was just perfect. I had a lousy game but, it was nice to be out enjoying the time.

*G-Mike*, I really enjoyed your story. I'm still giggling over it. I can just picture you working your butt off removing the hardware only to be deflated like that. And then on top of it all, your wife has to tell everyone. Very Funny.

It's funny, we get a lot of people that poke their heads into our thread and never come back. Are we boring? Do we have bad breath? Just wondering!

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do….









Plans have been drawn…
.








lumber is stashed, and ready….have to decide which way to show one edge, though…









For the 1×8 top shelf…bevel up, or..bevel down…


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally! I got the box for my Grandson's birthday almost finished. Tomorrow I glue it up. I had to fuss with it like crazy to get the miters tight. Maybe it'll glue up nicely tomorrow.

I'm beginning to see the value of building a shooting board and a table saw sled. Those might move up a few lines higher on the to do list.

Well it warmed up to 90 around 4pm so it wasn't to bad. I had called it a day by 3:30pm. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Blast furnace afternoon in AZ desert!
It's 105F + 30%RH for high, with a 10 mph 'breeze'; which feels like a 109F convection oven.
It is monsoon season, so only more of same expected till September.

Spent some time mounting the magnetic starter and wiring power to the unisaw refurb. 
Plug it in, push 'ON' button; nothing happens, no noise; got zilch, zip, nada, no joy.  
Pull the switch cover and the overload relay is tripped, and won't reset. No clue why -YET!

Probably my fault, #IAMAKLUTZ 
Bought the 3HP 220V mag starter direct from China for $30, including shipping off fleabay? Supplier has sold over 30, so it's hard to imagine they sell bad or counterfeit TECO controls? Grizzly charges $90 for exact same model by TECO made in China?

Had to stop work on wiring due afternoon errands, and now it's too hot in garage to debug the problem. 
Time spent today accomplished nothing. sigh. Maybe I should have stayed in bed? 
Till another day!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
It's just plain miserable outside in the furnace … its 105° in my section of the cactus patch, with 24% humidity, really tolerable, but I like it better in the shop where it's a nice 79° with a fan circulating … Ahhh.

I have the HF Dust collector with the add on filter that looks like it belongs on a diesel truck … the question is hoe often do you folks tear that thing apart and clean the filter, mine seems to be losing suction … I saw one at Woodworker Source that had a handle on it to spin a "flapper" inside the filter … looks like a good idea.

I have often thought about doing a tool restoration like Klutz is doing, but geezz, where do you start, and how do you know that the bearings are still available … I'd just hate to get a financial investment into a piece and then fin out that the needed replacement parts are just not available equating to a very expensive boat anchor.

Just passed up an old 1940's Oliver 8" joiner for $200, it ran 1PH 230v but rattled … Oh well those of us that don't know …

Be safe and be well


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL *Grumpymike!*

Dust collector?
I just got my large Donaldson truck filter a couple weeks ago. If I'm going to install a donated AC, have to stop putting the collector in driveway with door open and ditch the clothe bag, right? hehe
Need to make an adapter ring for my Delta to begin using the new filter. 

Your 8" Oliver is interesting, bearings are relatively easy to find - providing it doesn't have old babbit bearings. Babbit bearings are expensive challenge to make at home, unless you already have basic forging tools. Might not make much money on the rebuild, but you wouldn't lose money @ $200? :-0)

Tricky part for jointers is resale value. This summer have been able to find usable working 6" jointer for < $250 and several 8" have sold for < $500 on CL. Prices this summer are lower than in past summer, and will below winter pricing. I think the key is you can pick up a new 8" medium bed for $1K, and short bed for $600; which has driven down resale pricing this year. So by time you change jointer's; cutter/motor bearings, new belts, new blades, and replace missing bits; IMHO a 6" jointer has to be < $100 and 8" jointer < $250 to consider buying a tool for resale.

BTW - Refurbishing equipment is not something I do very often! 
It just looks that way I was work so slow due health limitations. 

What I choose to work on is simple:
1) Only buy tools I have experience working on, or research shows parts are available. 
2) Only consider tools so cheap, that a major part (like 3HP motor, or main casting parts) are worth more than tool asking price. Like a $200 Unisaw, or a $300 15" 3HP planer. 
3) Only rescue tools, were I can tell the work required is within my limited metal working capabilities.
4) Don't consider tools that require heavy lifting with engine lift or overhead crane to remove parts. 
To summarize, rebuilding tools is all about resale value (parts or machine) .vs. cost of parts to return to service.

Not buying used tools is easy! 
I gave up on a couple 3HP 1PH 220V shaper's in the recent equipment auction. Once the price with fees/taxes crossed over $350, the $500-$600 low side resale value was not enough to pay for labor if I had to rebuild spindles with new parts. Plus it was more than value of selling the motor and few other valuable bits if it was junk and ended up as parts machine. Make a plan, work the plan. LOL

PS - It's almost midnight here in desert. It's 95F & 38% RH outside, which feels like 99F. Low temp is forecast at 85F, with will feel more like 90 with RH when the lovely morning sunshine returns. :-0)

Enjoy your cool temperatures, if you can!


----------



## bandit571

66 humid ( 80%) cloudless morning to ya…..got woke up to the sounds of a Gas Line Co. working along my street, replacing meters….that are under the sidewalks and such…..grrrrrrr.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
It's 102F and 27% RH in AZ desert at lunch time.

Figured out the Unisaw no-start issue: I didn't do it!
$8 adjustable overload relay faults if set to lower half of the 17-25A range. It works if set to 22A or higher. 
Saw makes nice spinning sounds, cuts wood, and everything works. Restoration is basically done.
Time for money shot:









Will have to replace the relay. Hate bothering folks in China to get an $8 replacement part under warranty claim. They paid $8 to ship the starter to me from Wenzou. Plus it takes 2-3 weeks via postal services. Grizzly parts sells them for $28.
Saw is missing spliter or blade guard. The one that came with saw is from a newer contractor saw and doesn't fit right. Have to decide how to much money to spend to fix that. New Delta splitter is $80, Shark guard sells splitter separately for $40 each. Could also hack apart the contactor saw guard and DIY, hmm?

Shop is cleaned up from equipment repair mode, might work some wood this weekend. Yea!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Another nice day out, but I didn't get to enjoy it…I've been laid up all day with a terrible back ache, and been doing drugs to ease the hurting. But it was a cool start to today's weather this morning. It was 64 for the low, with plenty of sun all day. It's now 85, and that's the high for today. The humidity was pretty low for my neck of the woods at 45%, and the wind is at 5 mph. The low in the morning will be 64 again, and a high tomorrow of 90….!!

Capt. Klutz…...Looks like you finally got the saw all slicked up and ready to rock-n-roll……!!! You did a bang -up job on restoring that old Unisaw. You shouldn't have any trouble selling it….Or are you going to keep it for a second saw? If you have room, a second saw comes in mighty handy… I've had two saws for years. My Unisaw does all the hard work, and my old Crapsman does dados and rabbits and other operations when needed…!


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 92 degrees outside….spent most of the day either on the road, in a doctor's office, or in Kroger's….didn't even got to the shop…


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. That saw restoration looks fantastic!! You did a killer job.

I got the grandson's box glued up in spite of my screw-ups. It's not a perfect glue up by any stretch. I have the worst time getting miters to match. I've tried every sort of clamp and tried the masking tape thingy today. Once I get his name burned in it that should draw all the attention away from the miters. So while it was drying I glued up a couple of panel for a lazy Susan for the wife. I had 4 left over rings from those segmented bowls. They are going to be two rings glued to the top circle of the lazy Susan's. I'm hoping it they will look halfway decent.


----------



## Bonka

BurlyBob; 
I made 2 shooting boards. One 90° and the other 45. With very little practice and using a low angle jack plane things are on the money. 
On 45° I cut them @ 45° on the TS or MS and with, usually, one pass with the LA Jack they come out perfect. One has to take the same # of passes on each miter to get the perfect fit.
+77° and 65% RH in Orange Park, FL this morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another nice start to todays weather. It was 67 at my morning java time, with plenty of sun shining out there. It's now 72 with the same conditions. The humidity is at 78%, and the wind is blowing a mild breeze at 4 mph. The high will reach about 88-89 degrees. Nothing new going on around the homeplace, so that's the weather….!!

BurlyBob……. If you do a lot of miters, or just a few, you might want to think about building a miter sled. I built one several months back when I did a few picture frames. It makes matching the miters line up perfectly. Even if you just do one or two projects where you would use miters, it's a handy jig to have around…..!! Real simple to make. Here's a couple of pictures of mine……Saves a lot if time fussing with getting miters to line up…!! It's a simple sled you use on the table saw, with a couple of runners, and ply for the base……!! It ain't fancy, but it gets the job done….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
It's a bright sunny 107F & 20%RH at lunch time. Feels like 109F.
Heading for 111F today, or 113F with heat index.

Miss my shop time window today. :-(
Just hate it when my body insists that I need more sleep in the morning. I don't mind working in 95-100F temperatures with tolerable (low) RH, but in July/August it's over 100 by 8-9am and it's 30-50% RH. Not having AC in shop during this time of year gets frustrating. ARG!

Thanks for comments on Unisaw restoration!

*Rick* - Still haven't decided it's fate. The little devil on one shoulder keeps reminding me how much I enjoyed having 2 saws in shop last year to reduce time wasted changing blades and configurations. The angel on other shoulder; reminds me of space limitations and how nice it would be to have extra $$$ in my pocket.

Digging into the rabbit hole: Drew up a sketch for extension table for new saw yesterday, including folding support legs. Then I stumbled into shop and realized my dream & desires were greater than my available space. I don't have room for 2 saws with 84" long fence rails back to back. :-( 
If only I had shorter fence, hmm… this rabbit hole is really deep.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy Folks,
Came into the house for a noon time bite and noticed that it's 101° out here in the cactus patch, and with the humidity at 26% it feels like 106° … Yeah, I can really tell the difference … youbetcha.

Thanks for the info on the restoration pit falls Capt'n … I wasn't looking for a resale, just an addition to my shop, but I think the Grizz 8" might be the best choice …

Hi Rick … That 45° sled is the best answer for thin stock like picture frames, face frames, and stuff, ... but when you are making a 4" tall box with mitered corners, that guy just won't work, and as you push your 4" X 1/2" stock thru a 45° tilted blade there is always some shifting that gives you a bit of a bow in the cut and it shows when you assemble the box … I am working on a sled that uses two speed squares with the 45° angle facing the 90° blade.
I saw this some where and have been thinking about it for several years, and now I have a prototype that needs some tweaking. but to be able to clamp the work piece is the sure thing to make that miter a true 45°.

Photo's to follow in a later post … Don't touch that dial, stay tuned to this station … (only the older set will remember this)

Stay in the safe mode, and be well


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Temps have been creeping back up toward 90, but still not terrible. Supposed to be 91 tomorrow and then back to mid 80s for a while. I'll take it. Been pretty dry too. I think the rainy season is finally over.
I bought a trailer load of logs today and have a bunch more to get. Walnut, cherry, hickory, hackberry.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a hot one - not cactus patch hot - but 90° and humid hot. Went to Germanfest today down on the lakefront. Good weather for some of that German beer, that's for sure.










They also had the air and water show just going on, so we got to see the Thunderbirds while we were down there.










Not the best photo, but it's a tough shot with only your phone.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Gerry and Rick. Those are sleds very much like I'm considering for thin stock. But like Grumpy mentions they don't work well for a 4 1/2" or greater side of a box were you lay it flat and tilt the saw blade to 45 Degrees. That's were I'm having the problem like Grumpy, where I get a bow or curve when you lay the side flat and tilt the saw blade. I've tried like the Devil to hold he piece as tight as I can nonetheless. I've got 2 different digital bevel gauges and try as I might my boxes just don't mate up as nice as I would like.

I'm going to keep trying to find the solution come Hell or high water Like I said maybe a really accurate table saw sled will work. What ever it takes I've got the time to spare! I'm retired and I can spend hours getting this right!

Crap o'Dear am I ever glad I'm retired and can enjoy such simple small issues!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
It is a sunny 109F and 16% RH in Arizona desert this afternoon. 
Thanks to lower humidity today, it only feels like 109F. LOL

Ran some errands this afternoon, drove wife's car. Not a happy event.
Found out it was 1.5 quarts low on oil, AC wasn't working, 3 tires had 24 psi air pressure, and she has shredded tire in back as she had a flat a week ago. What?
Why can't women at least tell us men folk when the car needs work?

Should have known there was an issue when she took my truck out of town yesterday to visit her Dad.

Have a contact thermometer. Surface temperature was 138F on car dash and steering wheel when I opened the doors to add some Freon to AC. Could not even touch the steering wheel on top, it was so hot. 
Nice 'cool' day to be working on car in driveway, since 'shady' garage is full of wood working tools, 
Arg… not my day.

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe, and Cool!


----------



## MSquared

This sounds all too familiar …. does the inside of her car look like the inside of her purse?!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog! I'm getting so much closer to getting the decks cleared. I almost have 2 of the last 3 half finished projects close to getting done. I'm using some of those rings from my segmented bowls to make lazy Susan's for
my daughter and wife. These might end up being a decent project idea for this years Christmas presents.

I'm taking a break tomorrow morning and heading to a high mountain lake for some trout fishing with the wife.
Hopefully I'll have a few photos for you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> This sounds all too familiar …. does the inside of her car look like the inside of her purse?!
> - MSquared


Worse! It holds much more than a purse. :-(
Brought into the house a dozen dirty coffee cups of different varieties. Also dumped 6-8 half full bottles of water, or soda. There were enough clothes in back seat to fill a laundry basket. Passenger floor was foot deep with trash. She had a collection of fast food paper straw wrappers and debit card receipts large enough it probably would have covered the windshield. 
sigh.
Even though I put oil, air, and Freon where it was needed; She will kill me if she sees this post. 
It's been fun knowing you all…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, did you restore the Unisaw for yourself or to flip?


----------



## bandit571

Not a bad morning, weather-wise…slight breeze, a few scattered clouds, mid 70s…..however, it IS Monday….

dados and tenons were made yesterday…and a few glue-ups done…supplies were bought this morning…

Knee gets "PT" this afternoon….Boss has a Road Trip to do….will be late today, IF I head to the shop…









Dry fit, to see IF I have enough clamps….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…...it's the same old crap…different day..I have nothing of major importance to report. It was 68 for a low this a.m. Now it's around 77, with plenty of clabber some rain moved in this morning, and it ain't over yet . More coming this afternoon into tonight. The humidity is at 82%, and a 30-100% chance of rain coming. It's warmed up to 77 now, and the high will be 82 (?).

Capt. Klutz…..Geeez……Your wife must live like a pig when she's in her car. I would have just left it like it was, and she would either clean it out, or let it pile higher and deeper…..I'd refuse to go anywhere with her in her car…lol,...!

bandit… The project is coming together nicely. You're gonna have a nice 'puter desk when it's all finished. You've been a busy beaver on your last projects….I can't wait to get going on a project in my shop.

BurlyBob…..Sure hope you get your projects cleared out so you can head to the high mountain lake and catch some fish….I envy you, brother….Maybe some day I'll get back on the water and chase some smallmouths and largemouths….I just have to bide my time for now….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And there were many more wunnerful, wunnerful days in WW lately, mid 70s to 80, sunny and fantastic. ;-)

But…......... the traffic sucks! We used to be able to get to SWMBO's home town, 80 miles in an hour and 15 minutes down I-5 for the last 50 years. Now 2 hours minimum! and getting worse.;-(( Went to her 50 year HS reunion last weekend. Good to see some older familiar faces ;-)

Mike in STL, I suppose you had a great time doing AAA ;-) Lots of interesting tales. There was a guy from CA who used to come to the shooting matches here in WA and OR. He locked his keys in his car on a regular basis. Sometimes the back door was unlocked, sometimes the passenger side, once the trunk was unlocked and one of the guys pushed through the rear seat, but mostly it was find a wire hanger.

Hope you catch a smoker full, BBob!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 70° after reaching mid 80's and a bit humid today. Had a little rain last night, but that may be it for the next week or so. Tomorrow will be cooler and less humid. Should be a nice stretch of weather.

Workbench is about wrapped up. I just have a couple finishing touches and it will be ready for service. Pics to follow shortly.

Today my bil was in a bad car accident. He was sitting at a red light when someone came barreling right into the front of his truck. Truck was totaled. He's home, but he's hurtin'. Thank God it wasn't any worse.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Knee has gone through Day #1 of PT/Rehab….OW!....and we also have a glue up going on in the shop…









Letting this and me sit a day…knee has "Homework" to do….3 times a week "mugging" going on…


----------



## bandit571

Mid 70s..humid @ 91%...overcast…light breeze from the west….Homework for the knee was done this morning..got a charlie horse as my "reward" for it.

Have to move that Hutch a few times….and get it ready for a finish, maybe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another unpleasant day in AZ desert during monsoon season. :-( 
I's 92F at 8:30am, with 38% RH, so it feels like 96F.
Not as hot today with 102F forecast, as yesterday's 108F; but higher humidity will make it feel same.

Weather radar shows some rain near Grumpymike's side of town this morning? Have 50% chance of rain in today's forecast for east valley. Hope it comes, truck needs a bath. 

Keep attempting to work in shop this morning, but having issues getting motivated and here I am back on PC inside the house with AC again. lol

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We had a little rain move into the mountains last night, but it wasn't much…..maybe rained about 35-40 minutes, then it was gone. It was 68 around 8:20 when I rose for coffee, then it started warming up fast. It was mostly sunny with little whisp of clouds every now and then. Now it's 81, and getting very warm out. The humidity is at 70%, and the wind is light at 5 mph. The high will get to 89, and the low in the morning will be a repeat of this morning…..68.

Mike…..Sounds like you're about ready to put that new bench to good use. Be sure and post some pics….Expiring minds want to know…..!!
Glad your b-I-l wasn't injured too seriously. like he'll be looking for a new truck soon. Glad to hear he's home now….

bandit…..It seems like it's always something with us old farts. If it ain't one thing that hurts, it's another. Git one thing fixed, and something else goes out….Take it easy on that knee….Plenty of time to get the project done..Just don't over do it…

Capt. Klutz…..Keep an eye on that heat, and don't overdo it. Stay under that A/C….That's what I'm doing, too.
That's all I have for now….my exterminator is on his way to spray for bugs and termite inspection….!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's a peach of a day today in STL. Kinda wish I would have played hookie from work but all my vacation time is allotted for deer season in November and I trying to keep a buffer in case the kiddo comes down with some kind of plague from school.

78 dungrees now and only supposed to head for a high of 85. Humidity isn't too bad at 64% but it's supposed to drop throughout the day into the 50% range. That's going to make for a nice evening.

Read an article on the web today about the solar minimum our star has entered. It's less active and scientist are now talking about a cooling period for the next 4 to 5 decades… I don't think that they really have any idea what is going on truthfully. Here's the article


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 73°, sunny with a light breeze and RH is 47%.

Mike-in-STL - That article made me chuckle. If we do go into a mini ice age, I'm sure it will still be blamed on climate change.

Bandit - the build is looking great. You are really plowing through the projects.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

The wife and I enjoyed our morning outing. Seems the trout had a serious case of lockjaw. I caught a decent 14"+ rainbow right off the bat. We each had another bit and that was it. The scenery was wonderful. I might try it again next week.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
Not quite as hot out here in the cactus patch, it's 103° at lunch time, but with the humidity at 24% the real feel is 108° … and the AC is running … Worked on the pool this AM, a bit of wind really screws things up, that piece of Twinkie wrapper from the next county lands right in the pool and plugs up the auto pool sweeper so now you have to do it by hand …

I got my third prototype 45° jig completed and made some test runs with it … see me grinnin', yep it works that well, and the miters are tight … stay tuned I will post it on the LJ site soon … it needs a bit of tweeking and the clamping sucks, but we are on the right track …

be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## Bonka

96°, RH 45% and calm. Heat index is 103°. 
We have a volunteer papaya tree growing in the front up close to the house. There are 8 nice ones hanging from it. They'll be ready next year if we can keep them from freezing this winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day shaping up in WW, partly cloudy headed to 80.

Rick, Maybe all us old farts should request a prescription for some nepenthes? ;-))

Mike in STL, It will probably take more than a Mini Ice Age without sun spots to cool things off. Last time there was 400 ppm of carbon in the atmosphere there were trees growing on the South Pole.

Grumpy, That jig looks good. Glad it works that well. I have thought about making a double one of those so the parts are placed opposing one another. The final cut would be between the 2 parts. Glad to hear that isn't necessary.

Firewood, Sorry to hear about your BIL. Lots of crazies on the road. When were going to Chehalis on I-5 last weekend, there was a Corvette less than a car length off the rear of a Dodge 4×4 doing about 80 mph. The driver's head was about the same elevation as the rear bumper of the truck! I wondered if he was that stupid or suicidal? Reminded me of a wreck that happened to my brother driving semi. A car hit his trailer broadside. Lucky for the driver, he hit the landing gear. That stopped the vehicle and prevented decapitation. The kicker was the cop in CA cited him, he couldn't remember the charge, because all the semis have at least a million dollar liability so the insurance company could by the driver a new car! He had witnesses, so the judge threw that one out. Its a crazy world out there ;-))


----------



## bandit571

About 80 outside, temp. and humidity match..showers keep coming through, making things stuffier…

Clamps came off this morning…









sanded and screws installed. Then a coat of stain…









Then parts for a door got dry fitted up…









need to get this done, later. Also, need a coat of shellac, or two brushed on….

Homework for the knee was done this morning,...got a charlie horse as a "reward"..grrrrr.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

yep. My arse got cooked today. 
It's 103F, feels like 106F, as I cleaned up and ran inside for AC little after 1pm.

All I managed to get done today was cut/grind/drill obnoxious little hunks of steel, as I welded & test fit the rail clamp for DIY T-square. Extrusion I ordered arrived yesterday and was motivation to get outside and be dirty, sweaty, and hot. LOL
Welds are not too embarrassing, so here's pic as I was cleaning.








Stuck on this for now. Need to get some thin brass stock, Allen heads screws, and UHMW glide tape next time I run errands. Only need to add the adjustment screws, make a handle/knob, and mount the extrusion to finish construction. 

IF we get rain tonight, tomorrow's high is supposed to be only 94F? Yeah? 
Nah, double edged sword! After the rain comes 60-80% RH, so heat index won't change much from today.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Ok. Here's a pic of the bench










I'll add bench dog holes as I need them and I plan to add some storage underneath, but that will have to wait a bit. Need to work on other stuff first.

Bandit- Really nice job on the desk. It looks great.

WWBob - It seems every day they show some needless wreck on the news - and so many where everyone bales out of the car and runs off! All stolen cars. It's just a game to these a-holes and they don't care who gets hurt.

Stay safe - and lock your doors!


----------



## Bonka

It is, once again, to get into the mid 90's Usual Fl weather. The Bride put a carburetor kit in the lawn mower but she declines to test it. I helped….I held a flashlight.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Look at that: Thunder cloud appeared out of no where, it just finished raining for 15 minutes. Just enough to wet the ground, and send a trickle off the roof. Was down to 90F during rain storm. Went outside bare foot to enjoy the first rain in a long while. 
But rain is done and now it's 99F and 60% RH, which feels like 125F based on heat index.
Look ma, I made a free sauna! What more could you ask for, free sauna with every rain shower!
What wonderful joy, and splendid bliss; is the weather we enjoy in the AZ desert.

At least there is only ~4 more weeks of monsoon season to go. wink, wink….

Nice functional bench *Mike*!
Desk is looking spiffy there *Bandit*!


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Mike said, it's a nice day. A bit warm this afternoon, but not bad. Nice cool breeze now as I sit at liams soccer practice.

I'd welcome a little global cooling. We humans are so young in the life of this planet, yet we think everything that happens has never happened before. We are silly.

I went trout fishing on Friday and caught about 12 trout's, the biggest was a brown about 16" long.

I have not done any woodworking in months, but I have projects that need to be done. Too much other stuff to do.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, what a difference 30 minutes can make. 
A major storm popped up just south of town in empty desert after my last post, and immediately sucked most the moisture and heat from air. Was over 30 miles away, put you could feel it churning the sky.

Shop went down to 88F, and 40% RH; and air was even cooler. 
So, I decided to get busy and make some saw dust! 

By 8:30 pm, temp dropped to 78F, and was still only 40% RH. 
Haven't seen 70ish degree low in over a month, was gorgeous time to work in shop. 
Mother nature gave a lightning and thunder display the entire 3 hours in the garage. Only came inside as it was getting to late for my neighbors to run the compressor and power tools, plus it started to sprinkle rain.

Made a horrible mess using router and circle template. Hate those things. At least it was cool enough to wear the dust mask. Managed to cut plywood rings needed to make a filter adapter plate for my bag style dust collector. Needs some glue and gasket to be done. Yeah!
To big of rush cleaning up to take pictures, maybe later.

Sleep well, and have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a nice morning here in Mid-Michigan. We've had a nice summer so far and it looks like it's gonna continue for a while longer. The temp currently is 68 and the high will be 78. Perfect weather for golf and woodworking in the shop. I've been trying to balance work between woodworking and home chores. But with the nice weather we've been having, we don't have to mow our lawns as much this summer. So it's more woodworking than home chores.

*WI Mike*, that is one nice bench. Did you have plans for that or did it come out of your brain. Either way, you done a nice job.

*Bandit*, as usual, you have done a great job on you computer desk.

We haven't heard from *Festus* lately, he must be busy working fires in the Northwest somewhere.

*G-Mike*, that's a nice looking 45 jig you have there. So, what are you gonna use it for? Do you have a project in need of a 45?

Well, I'm done here for a while. I've got some stuff to tend to out in the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….finger has been poked to check on the blood thinners, rehab on the knee after lunch….might get a bit of shoptime in today…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a nice cool morning here in the mountains.!! It was 67 at wake up time and coffee time. It's now warmed up to 71 and lots of sunshine. A few whispy clouds roll by every now and then, but nothing serious. We look to be dry until about Friday when more rain is expected for Friday and Saturday. The humidity is up there at 88%, and the wind is very light at 3 mph. The high should get close to 90 today, so the heat will move back in later on this afternoon.

You guys really make me envious with all the projects ya'll are doing. I really miss being in my shop, but with the way my back is, I can't see that happening anytime soon. I think something else is wrong, as it just won't heal up. It feels like another disk is either ruptured, or bulging. It hurts all across my lower back…….still.!! It's been over 6 months since my surgery, and you'd think I'd be healed up better by now…..That's why I think something else is going on. I'm at the point of frustration, and about ready to call up the ghost….!!

One thing I'm really chapped about is Photobucket….I've got over 150+ projects in there I've done over the years, and now I can't get to them or download them in a file unless I pay $7.99 a month to use it, or open it. These projects go back prolly to 1990 when I built my first shop. What a pain in the a$$…..They lock you out….unless you pay for it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

It's a cloudy, rainy, 78F & 89% RH in Phoenix east valley, which feels like 85F. 
It rained sporadically most of night, heavy rain with thunder and lighting a few times. 

Rain gauge has been broken awhile now, but an empty bucket outside shows about 1" overnight in my side yard? Accumulation totals for last 24 hours are completely random. Some reporting 0.1", while others reporting just over an inch total? This storm brings the total for this year to ~5 inches. LOL

Sun is supposed to start showing and warm up to 93F, which will be more like 100F with RH.

Current shop task is glue ups. With rain and humidity, these will take longer than normal to dry. Doubt much gets done in shop today. :-(

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark(Festus) has been helping on the farm I know. Putting up hay.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well we had a bit of rain last night with a free light show … but our lights stayed on this time. (we loose power allot)
And the cactus were slurping most of the night, and this morning they are nice and fat … (They expand like an accordion) ...

*Mike in WI* that bench looks like a real killer, and the shop is still too clean.

Ok, here is the deal on the 45° jig …
i use a WWII thin kerf blade as most of you do. When this blade and oh so many others are set to a 45° angle to the saw table, causing the blade to loose the gyro effect and that will cause the blade to "drift" just a bit during the cut; and all that causes a bit of a bow in the cut. Now when it comes time for a glue up that nice tight miter does not exist. So we roll over the miter with a screwdriver or sand paper to hide the imperfection. 
now with the blade set at 90°, the gyro effect and inertia keep the spinning blade from drifting.

Thank you for your kind comments on the LJ site that put me in the #1 spot for today …

Be safe and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

80 degrees + 59% humidity…yuck. 
PIP?









And…









A little bit left to do, then Moving Day….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weatherman said today would be a perfect 80 degree day and it is with 45% and 29.4 ;-)

Bench does look fantastic Mike!

So does your desk, Bandit.

Speaking of fires, they have a big one in southern Oregon, 12,000 acres and 15% contained yesterday. So far, pretty good in WA. Maybe we burned up most of the fuel the last couple years?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a perfect summer day here. Mid 70's, low humidity and just a light breeze. We have a couple more just like it coming up.

Thanks for the kind words on the bench. It will be nice to not use that wobbly old hollow core door anymore. As for the build - I looked at a lot of Christopher Schwarz' plans and cobbled it together from there.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was, again, a cool morning here in the mountains. It was 68, and mostly clabbered over. That was about 7:30, and now it's up to 75….! The humidity is up there at 88%, and the wind is again light at 4 mph. The barometric pressure is also high at 30.14…..!! The high will be 88, so a warm-up is gonna happen.

bandit…..The 'puter desk turned out really nice. You did a great job on building it, along with the finish. But one thing I noticed was the brackets you used on mounting the cabinet to the top of the desk. One comment, and this is just me personally, is that I think it detracts from the look of the overall project. Not trying to be critical or snide about it, but they are the first thing that catches ones eyes. It just comes down to personal preference, I guess.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. That's the kind of bench a man needs for serious work. Looks great.

Bandit. I really like that desk. Well done.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Knee rehab again today…next one will be next Monday…not much progress, either….
yard sales after rehab…found a few items. Was waiting on the final coat of shellac to dry…and get rubbed out. 
Mid 80s today…almost the same as the humidity….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And probably a wunnerful day in WW. Morning had some shore flow causing overcast burned off by 10 and sunny now headed to 88, they say. That will probably be OK, but I decide later. Tomorrow we have 50% chance of .02". For .02", why bother?

They have 2 solar powered security stations with floods and cameras at the Blue Box in Federal Way now. Not a good sign. Too much parking lot crime in Felony Way ;-((

Not sure what to do today; pick a Honey-Doo and have at it I guess ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Price said $8 for this old metal box….got it for $6…why????









Well, open the lids…









And there were even a few "gems" in thar….









Will need a wee bit of clean up? there are even a few Masonry bits….biggest bit for a brace is 1-1/4" Going to need a bigger brace?

Also picked a $1 panel saw…with a fancy medallion..









24" of snaggle teeth, though…









$7 for today's sales….will try harder this weekend…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Snaggle teeth look like a pruning pattern. What the heck is that?


----------



## bandit571

24" Panel saw, or was..









And…me good deed for today was….on a city street, laying in the middle of a lane, was a medium sized spring clamp, the Black handled, red jaw plastic kind…that can easily flatten a tire if you run over it….it is now safely in my shop…
if the broken plastic doesn't flatten the tire, that bolt and spring will….Road Hazard, removed…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I may be the last to chime in here but, Hot Damn! That desk looks awesome. You be the wizard for certain!

Pretty much sounds like the rest of old farts be dealing with the symptoms of old age,our youth misspent and service to our country! It sure damn sucks to get old!! Well maybe the other thing is the heat!

I remember when I was moving cars across the U.S.A. after I quit the PD. I was somewhere in south central Georgia getting an oil change on my Dodge 1 ton at a Walmart. This black rather large lady asked me about my Oregon license plate. She asked if it got cold where I lived. I told her, "the coldest I'd ever seen it was -39." She told me how she did not like the cold in the least. Well me being me the smart aleck I am. I said , " Well Ma'am I found that when it's hot, there are only just so many pieces of clothing a man my size can legally take off. When it's cold I can always put on another coat." We parted on very friendly terms.

Ya'll stay close to the AC


----------



## bandit571

Desk is ready to be moved…just have to find enough bodies to do it.
Door was having "issues", had to add a shim or two….1/2 opened, it was dragging on the top of the desk….fixed that.

Thanks for looking at the little project….not sure what will be the next project…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening from Phoenix!
Low as 82F this morning. Rain has pushed out area. 
Hit 104F today, with steadily decreasing humidity. Was a sticky 57% RH earlier, ~38% RH now.

Wife thinks I tried to commit suicide today, as I worked garage from 9am till 5pm on a really muggy day.
Couple gallons of fluid, wring the bandana out once an hour, and kept trying to get something done.

Completed my dust collector filter upgrade. Have a spiffy new truck air filter instead of the clothe bag used for over a decade. Since I used wood for adapter ring, suppose I can get away with making a project post? LOL

Also worked on Unisaw refurb. Tried to make a DIY splitter using the inherited clamp mechanism from a Beisemeyer splitter. Tried as hard I could, but it refused to align properly. Without a vertical mill, parts I have won't work. Total waste of gallon of sweat. 
Then attempted to use the saw for some cuts, and realized the fence does not work with out an extension table. So I made one. Still need to add top laminate, and mount it; but the construction is done.  
That was my day, hoping for better tomorrow!

*Bandit* - Miss rusty tool hunting in Midwest. Rusty stuff squirreled away everywhere. 
You sure find some interesting bargains. Do you have same luck with lottery tickets? 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another picture perfect day here in Wisconsin. Temp is currently 66° after reaching upper 70's. Humidity is still fairly low and not a cloud in the sky.

Tomorrow promises to be the same and we are headed to the state fair so it should be a good day. No, I am not planning to eat anything-on-a-stick. I'm sure a lot of it is tasty, but ants-on-a-stick sure doesn't flip my switch. I suppose enough beer might help wash anything down. LOL

Bandit - Sorry to hear about your knee. I hope the therapy helps you get back on track. What did they say the injury was?

Well, that's it for me tonight. Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## bandit571

seems to be more about Uncle Arthur (Itis) than an injury…..

Rusty tools? Who, me?









Whatever gave you that idea…..

Lottery tickets…lucky IF i break even…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. We are in Branson MO this morning for 10 days of vacation. Temps promise to be around 90 or just below for the whole week. I'll take that for early August.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok, this was weird. I was locked out of this thread, as if it didn't exist for the last day and a half or so, anyone else experience a similar problem?

The upstate received some overdue rain yesterday afternoon proceeded by a wicked lightning show, one strike sounded like it hit a tree in the back yard, but fortunately didn't. It was one of those strikes where the thunder has zero elapsed time after the strike. It started quickly and turned into a 40 minute gully washer then continued lightly on and off for the rest of the night.

I need to get up to my property and move some more dirt and pluck more rocks out of the field but I'm sure it's just one big muddy mess now, at least the few trees I've planted are getting a little water now, previously they were starting to look a little stressed from too little water.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

In Phoenix by 10am it's already 100F. Heading fro 107F today, and with heat index will be 110F.
No shop time today, too many errands.

Posted the dust collector upgrade project, if you hadn't already noticed. 


It's already a top 3 today. Thanks for looking.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

81 degrees under a HOT cloudless sky….Spent most of the day on the road…yard sales, shopping trips…

Spent a whopping $15.50 at one sale, today….spent more than that on food, today…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was another great day today. It got into low 80's, sunny skies and still comfortable humidity.

Spent the day at the state fair taking in all the food, drink and dairyair we could handle. Definitely got in my 10,000 steps today We left all the pots, pans, knives and magic mops right where they were.

CaptK - Congratulations on Top 3 for your dust collector upgrade. Looks nice.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Old Grandpa, at his new desk…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, A little bit of everything, sun, sprinkles, clouds, mid 70s at about 65%. We got our 50% for .02" last night, Turned out to be 100% for .25". It won't make much difference, but better than nothing. The day before that looked questionable turned out to be anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. It only got up to 84 ;-)

WoW! bandit, that desk looks like a perfect fit. You could probably get a Top 3 on the front page with it.

Congrats on your Top 3 CAptK. Nice work on the dust collector.

Mike in WI, Sounds like your knee must be fixed. Why didn't you try a magic mop? One of those things should work eventually ;-))

Bill, Are you going to hear Charley Pride singing Kiss An Angle Good Morning in Branson? Are those country music places still there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Charley no longer performs here, but there are lots of shows. I've only seen one in the last 20 years, but it was really good….The Duttons. They were an amazing family of musicians and singers.
The Oak Ridge Boys will be here this fall.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, partly cloudy, mid 80s, probably about 50% +/-. Suppose I'll do a little verk on the 5th wheel to get it ready for SWMBo's family reunion.

Migraines are changing ;-( The daily pain level has gone from ignoble to annoying. There is good news. A couple months ago I had 3 stroke symptoms so I went to the horsepistol to get them checked out. They said I was fine and very low risk of stroke. ;-) After a few hours all the symptoms were gone. Some come back daily ;-( Thankfully, it isn't one of the dread conditions like cancer ;-)

Good to know Amazon and the immermet haven't destroyed Branson! Hope the fishing is fantastic, Bill. A few people have told me they have caught 75 fish in a day in a hot spot. Sometimes I wonder if those are "fish stories?" They threw them back and there was nothing about said about the one that got away, so it is probably true ;-))


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Its a comfortable day here in the cactus patch at 98° as noon time approaches. Partly cloudy skies and gentle breezes grace the landscape ... And again no snow in sight.
The air feels damp with the humidity hovering right at 30%

Bandit, you look good at that desk, and mighty proud too …

I harvested some blow down wood last year, and now I'm going to re-saw some of it into boards and turning blocks. I saved some nice crotch material, and kept the end grain sealed … So it's my thought that I will open one up and see what is hiding in there, and what the moisture content is after sitting in the direct sun for a year … May I need to let it live in the shop for a while yet, but the curiosity has me by the short hairs …

Be safe in what you do, and please be well.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today we made it to the mid 80's before the rain hit this afternoon and cooled things down to lower 70's. Sun is back out for the time being.

Bandit - Congratulations on Top3 for your desk. It is well deserved. And yes, my knee is feeling pretty good these days. But I'm still not going to be running any marathons anytime soon (or later for that matter)

WWBob - Sorry to hear about your migraines. They sure aren't any fun. I hope you can find some relief.

I finally got my 3" flush trim bit from China and used it to clean up the ends of the workbench. I had trimmed off the ends with my track saw, but had to go from both top and bottom and only had the stock blade which left some burns. The router bit worked, but I'll admit it didn't go as easily as I had hoped. The bit was chattering quite a bit as I was trimming. It could be I was too fearful of applying too much lateral force but it seemed more like the the length introduced some harmonics causing the chattering. I found that slowing it down a bit seemed to help. In the end it worked out pretty well.

Well, gotta run. #1 son and his bride are coming over and we are going out to dinner. Have a great evening everyone. And stay safe and healthy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another nice day here. Rained quite a bit last night. Thunder scared the dogs up into the nose of the camper. The one dog has never been up there. She stayed there for hours with the boys in bed.

I'll be fishing Monday morning with Sean. Gonna rent a boat and hope to catch some trout. Should be good for Sean because we fish right in the middle of the lake. Won't matter where he casts. Gonna get some new lures tonight.


----------



## bandit571

bright and sunny day, today….mid 80s….Mainly rust hunting today….found some "Gold-plated" stuff…didn't buy a thing, today..except an ice cream cone….

We have work to do….









may have to blog it?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hmm, Grumpy had nice weather today?
East side of Phoenix started bad and got worse:
Started out with LOW of 86F at 5:30am. Hit 100F by 9:30am. 
Was 105F at 12:30p, when I was cleaning up and dragging my sweaty carcass inside.
Humidity was back into the 20-30% range most of morning, so can agree the day was not too bad in early morning? 
High is/was 108F, was supposed to get warmer but some heavy monsoon clouds appeared in sky about 4pm and stopped further increases. Have a zero percent chance of rain tonight, but increased humidity and clouds is suggesting something else? Only time will tell.

Felt like I worked hard this morning. 
Does not look like much to show for all effort of 6 + spare individual glue ups, glue scraping, and panel squaring exercises?








.
Will do inventory next and finalize the overall size of chest parts. Parts were rough cut to enable 25Dx25Hx50w box, before adding #IAMAKLUTZ factor? Hoping I can get 24×24x48?

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's turning into another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. We've had a string of several days of nice weather and I've been enjoying everyone so far. Today's morning temp is 68 and headed to 82. Can't beat that.

First of all, I gotta say congrats to* Capt. Klutz* for achieving his Top 3 award on his vac system upgrade. I like the idea. I hope maybe I can do the same to mine someday.

And I can't forget *Bandit*, Congrats on you winning the Top 3 award for your desk. you did a fantastic job on your computer desk.

Well I played some golf the other day with my two stepsons. We played at a place called Devil's Ridge. It lived up to it's name in full. While I enjoyed the day and I beat the two boys at their game, I still had a miserable game. I lost 6 balls on two holes alone. That's all I lost for the game, but it was a hard course.

The wife and I have been talking a lot lately about doing some traveling again. We're going on a cruise in December and then planning on a cruise up to Alaska possibly in 2021. But, we're also thinking of getting another RV and heading everywhere. The road is calling for me.

Well, it's time to quit boring you guys and get back to work. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….63 degrees outside…for now..no clouds.

bench has been cleaned up, and ready for the next "project" ....rehab/refurb a Stanley No. 346 Mitre Box. Which makes 5 mitre boxes in the shop….think that is too many?


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been away for a few days. Looks like lots has happened here. I took a fellow up to the lake a couple of days ago and burnt the daylights out of my bald spot. Should have worn a hat. Had the grandsons for the last couple of days. They never seen to run down. Going 110mph all day! Whew!
I'm about to finish the last lazy Susan with those segmented rings. Then I'll have only one left over project to finish. It's nice to see some light at the end of the tunnel.

It's going to get real hot this week. It might even hit triple digits! Yuck.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Y'all

Another mostly cloudy day with the temps running right at 90° at coffee time here in my section of the cactus patch.
The monsoon struck last night with a light show and lots of rain making the humidity 43% this morning … the word sauna sure comes to mind …

Well I spent the day in the shop fix'in and maintain'in … I took the HF dust collector apart and emptied the bag, then took the filter off and that thing weighed about 60 pounds! ... Outside where I dump my sawdust got about three 5 gal buckets of fine dust … note to self, clean the filter a bit more often … Maybe search for one with the spinning handle thing … Emptied both shop vacs and both cyclones, and then did a clean-up of the shop, even moved things that have not been moved in a year … I think Mike in WI is having a bad influence on me.

Wow three of us in the top 3 in a week … I'm just impressed with Bandit, Klutz and of course my self (as I rarely post any of my projects).

Ok, enough for today, Please stay safe, and be well


----------



## bandit571

To get this cleaned up…Aisle #2..









I needed to haul the scrap/trash can upstairs, dump it into the fire pit, bring the 30gal. can back to the shop, and refill…..

Needed to replace the wire wheel..









As one of the wires wound up in my shoe…then into my heel…son yanked the wire out with a pair of pliers…so









New wheel to be installed..TODAY. Board is a 1/2" x 6" x 24" Poplar "project board"...new deck on the mitre box.









Old one is a bit beat up…
Already up in the mid 80s….be a good day to hide in the Dungeon Shop…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still hanging on at 79° and calm after hitting 84. The humidity is up a bit but still tolerable.

Dang, you guys have been busy. Lots of repairs, upgrades and cleaning house (I like that Grumpy).

Today I added a paper roll dispenser to the workbench and posted the bench in projects. Now on to the next one…...

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was cool this morning as the temp was 70, plenty of sun, and the humidity was at 78%....The wind was very light at 2 mph. Had a brief shower for about 20 minutes, then it was over. Took my afternoon siesta around 3:00 as my back was hurting. Took a drug, and hit the rack. Just had big plate of spaghetti. Tomorrow's forecast is a high of 93…..HOT…! The high hit 89 today….That's hot enough for me….!!

Captain Klutz…..Finally was able to dig up the pictures of my dust collector after I built the doughnut. I did this, like I said, about 6-7 years ago after buying the Wynn filter…..Here's my version….


























It looks like you have some work ahead of you on the building the chest. As always, it'll be good, as you're projects are.

GrumpyMike…..When I clean my Wynn filter, I just go around it patting in lightly to get the dust to fall into the bag. Then I take my air hose, and lightly blow all around the filter top to bottom, letting the remaining dust fall into the bag….Some people take them off and wash them, let them dry before putting them back on….I never have…!

bandit…..It looks like you goa a lot of work ahead of you….Good luck…!! I too had to replace the wire wheel on my grinder a while back, as it was over 25 years old, and wore down to a nub….!! Much better now. Congrats on making the Top 3 with your desk project. Hope you get many good years of use with it……!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It looks like another nice morning here in Mid-Michigan. Sky's are clear and no rain in sight. The temp is 70 and heading to 88. Should be another nice one today.

*WI Mike*, I like your bench and congrats on obtaining the Top 3 award. I like your title of your project, "A workbench that was never a door". That was clever! Good Job on the bench.

*Burly Bob*, "ouch", that's gotta hurt on ur head. I always wear a hat and I'm not bald all the way yet.

*Rick & Capt. Klutz*, I'm trying to figure out why you changed the top bag to a filter? Does it make a difference? What kind of filter do you use?

I finally moved the bakers tables out of my shop yesterday and put them in a friends shop until my son is ready for installation. They were darn heavy and I'm glad they are out of my shop. The just took up too much room. Now, I think I'm gonna do a little re-arranging in my shop today. I hope it works out. But, I've got the itch to change things.

Ok, it's time to get dirty and sweaty. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

67 degrees, no clouds, 87% humidity…slight breeze…heading for the mid 80s, again.

Knee rehab this morning….Boss has errands to run after that….Monday….about says it all….

trash can full of scraps and shavings was hauled upstairs, yesterday….1/2 of which was dumped into the grill last night….we had about dozen Bratts, and a dozen burgers for supper. Fire was hot, and smokey….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be killer hot today,97 or maybe more. Ugh.

I'm hoping get the last couple of coats on the wife's lazy Susan and the grandson's named burned on the box lid.

Only one project left and I'm totally caught up. Hot Dog.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's a sunny 105F & 20% RH in Phoenix just before lunch time. Feels like 106F, but who cares?
Heading for scorching 112F today. Another day with 'Excessive Heat Warning' posted on news.
Chance of rain forecast for tonight, with cooler temperatures the next couple of days?

Typical Monday, no shop time for various silly reasons.



> *Rick & Capt. Klutz*, I m trying to figure out why you changed the top bag to a filter? Does it make a difference? What kind of filter do you use?
> - artsyfartsy


The standard bag is 30um rated filter. Meaning anything smaller than 30um, passes through. Every time I turn collector one, I had a large dust cloud appear as it allowed fine dust to escape. That's one reason I keep my collector outside my garage, with hose running into tool being used. Didn't want that stuff in my lungs.

The cartridge filter is rated < 1um. Which stops majority of fine dust. For reference, milled wheat flour is ground to be ~1-2um size. With new filter, no longer see a dust could when collector is turned on. Another reason for upgrade, there is a noticeable increase in air flow changing to the cartridge filter, due increased surface area of cartridge .vs. bag. 
The filter brand and PN I used is listed in the project post, it's a Donaldson P181038. Got mine for $116 with shipping from Ama-dud. They are usually $140-$150. It's an air filter for heavy duty diesel vehicles. There are several threads here on LJ discussing it as a lower cost alternative to paper filters from Wynn, or the filters costing $250+ sold by dust collector mfg.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Right now at lunch time it is 101° and heading for 110° later today, just a good day to be in the Air Conditioned shop, and oh yeah, the Humidity is at 25%, making the real feel right no as 106° … Yep that is getting hot … Now out here in the cactus patch we are used to the heat, but we get days that are just uncomfortable … I was talking on the phone with a friend in Homer Alaska, they were telling me that people won't even go shopping because it's up to 85° there, just a sweltering day … Ya see it's all relative …

WI Mike, take a look at Bandit's shop … that is what a shop should look like …

Rick, WYNN FILTER … Yes that is what I have, been going nuts for three days trying to remember the name of that critter … I do pat it down and hit it with the air, but obviously not often enough … And what is the Doghnut all about??

BBob, It's nice to get all caught up, but then ya start cleaning the shop, and putting things away and other silly stuff …

Be safe my friends, and please stay well


----------



## Bonka

Heat index is +103°. Enough said.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It was a hot one again here in the mountains….The low this morning was 71, with quite a few clouds looming in the air for most of the morning. But then it turned sunny, the temp started climbing upwards. But noon time it was 83, and plenty of humidity. It finally reached the high for today of 92. The humidity climbed a little high at 84%, and now it's dropped back to 82, with the same humidity, and the wind is 4 mph….been that way all day. Tomorrow's high will again get to 92, so we're in the normal heat wave for the summer…..!

Don…..Capt. Klutz explained the use of the filters, (as opposed to the cloth filters that come with these d.c.s). in great detail, so I won't go into it again. Just take our word for it that they are many times better than the originals. If you have a d.c., you might consider investing in one to save your lungs, and to keep the dust from flying everywhere.

GrumpyMike…..Glad you finally thought of the Wynn name….lol…!! And the purpose of the doughnut, in my case, was that after I bought the Wynn if wouldn't sit down in the d.c. flush because of the conical shape of the inside of the housing. Too much chips and dust would escape.. And when I went to the website for Wynn, some guy had made one for his d.c., so I followed his pattern and made mine. Refer back to Capt. Klutz's post (project) how he did his….Mine's exactly like it. Then just sit the filter on it, affix it the way you need to, and it'll sit flush. They have a rubber seal on the bottom to keep the dust under control…….and seeping out…...that's it….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Man O Man was it hot today! About like a Siracha enema. No way to cool down from that. Looks like it might be a bit cooler tomorrow.

I did get the lazy Susan done and made great progress on the grandson's box. A few weeks back I bought a flat top grind blade for the table saw. Brother did that ever speed up the job of putting in the splines. It's definitely going to be very useful in the future. With any luck tomorrow I'll putting drawer slides in my fishing chest of drawers by lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean and I caught about a dozen rainbow trout between us. I caught more than him, but he did great. I think I may have a fishing buddy finally. His older brother is not interested.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 90° today with partly sunny skies, calm winds and higher then desired humidity. There's a line of storms heading this way and should be here before bedtime.

No shop time today. Went shopping for a new utility sink for the laundry room so I can move the crappy one to the basement. I also bought some shelf standards for garage storage. I sure miss my 3 car garage.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a pretty good day in WW, got to low 90s I think, 45% increasing to 55% as it cooled down this evening. We will be back to 70s in a couple days. WE never have dew anymore. Used to look like it had rained over night from the heavy dew. On the up side, tomatoes are setting lots of fruit. I even had another ripe one to today!

I took Swimbo looking at bath remodel stuff. I hate it when she doesn't like what I pick out. Next she asks what I like? ;-)) ;-)) ;-)) I hope I guess right just once B4 I die!

BBob, That blade sounds like a great idea. How long have they had those out? Your sunburned top reminds me of sitting in the boat fishing all day with my feet dangling in the water. Not sure how sun burns under water but it does a pretty good job of it. ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The lawn is brown from lack of rain so we need the rain. The temp is 70 and is going to reach 80 with more showers and T/S later.

Well, I did it. I moved my shop around yesterday. I couldn't help it and man what a difference. It looks as though the shop grew an extra 10' or more and I didn't throw nothing away. I've got space to actually work in now. I'm glad that's done. Now to get back to work on projects.

*Capt. and Rick*, Thanks for the info. It makes perfect sense. Yes, when I fire that DC up, the dust will fly from that top bag. So, I'll have to give that filter a try. Thanks for setting me straight. And the wood "doughnut" now makes sense.

Well, I've got to get to work. Now that I have room in the shop, I like to just sit out there and admire the space. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's gonna be another hot one today!

WWBob, I'm not sure how long those flat top grind saw blades have been around. I bought this Freud off Amazon, sorry to say. I'm not a big fan of that outfit. It was under $40.

Hopefully getting to the very end of a couple of small project so I can set up things for the chest of drawers.

Ya'll try and stay cool today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Yep…..it's hot again. It's already 84 out, with a humidity at 82%, and no wind to speak of. Partly cloudy to mostly sunny, so pick your poison. The high is headed to 94, so I think I'll just sit under the A/C and enjoy the cool.

Don…..Making a change in the shop surroundings makes a big difference sometimes. I'm all about organization when I'm able to do it. I like things neat , tidy, and easy access, if possible. When I get able, I'm gonna change some things up in my shop, too. But until I get healed up (?), it'll have to wait. You should snag one of the Wynn filters, or the one that Capt. Klutz mentioned….the Donaldson…..Don't know anything about that one, but I do know that the Wynn is highly spoken of and used by a lot of woodworkers. And make you a doughnut…..!!!

Burly Bob…...Sounds like you're on the downhill side of finishing projects……!!

That's all I have to report for now….too hot to fish, and too hot for golf…..!! Stay cool all…!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..T-storms going just north of here…

This morning, temps and humidity matched….at 78…

Legs still hurt…go back tomorrow afternoon, for the next round of abuse…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW. The weather girl flubbed her dub. On shore flow blocked out Ol' Sol long enough to chop 8 or 10 degrees off the high today. Might make mid 80s instead of mid 90s.

Swimbo is in for 2nd cataract surgery. She isn't having the dramatic improvements I had. I had early onset. The are thick and fast growing. Plus I wuz 20/400. Legally blind if I hadn't been correctable to 20/15. I couldn't see the red on traffic signals the day before the surgery. Needless to say, I was absolutely thrilled to wake up 20/20 without glasses. ;-) She is just a little blurry. It has taken about 6 weeks for her to simmer down ;-)

Bbob, I googled when flat tops came out but all google wants to do is sell me one for$129 ;-) I remember making lots of cuts where I wondered I had to have those pesty little sharp grooves on both sides.

Glad to hear you are into good fishing, Bill. Our kids caught lots of trout when they were little.


----------



## bandit571

Took a while…but..









Stanley #346 rehab is done…









Almost like new?


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy,

It's 101°, 27% humidity and feels like a sauna … Cloudy skies …

About that flat grind Saw blade, I looked for a good rip blade for months as they are supposed to be a flat grind, but alas they were the same as a combo blade, an alternating top bevel (an ATB) ... Then one fine day as I was looking at saw blades I spotted an TCG blade … The main tooth is flat ground and the next is chamfered and so on.
This blade is designed for Mel-mane, OSB and other materials, but it leaves a flat bottomed kerf.
I use this guy for the splines and it works well. I paid right around $50 for it …

Have a great day and be safe and be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, it did it. About half an hour ago it hit 100. That was at the airport about 3 miles out of town. It might have been a little hotter here in town. Weather channel says it's going to cool down a small bit tomorrow. I sure hope so.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Grumpy nailed it, SAUNA.
Was cloudy most of day, which prevented hitting the 104F forecast high. But when the clouds parted late afternoon in east valley, and sun blasted the humidity; it was a PIA sauna.
Fortunately the sunshine only lasted about hour, and temperatures didn't climb higher. 
But of course, the sunshine arrived at same time as I arrived to unload a 700lb machine from a trailer. :-(

Yes, Was a bad wood worker today. This 20" planer followed me home:








It has been sitting on CL for last 4 days, listed for ~38% of new price. Would have sold the first 48 hours, if rich AZ winter visitors didn't run from heat in summer. Couldn't take watching it not sell, and decided to drive an hour to Grumpy's side of town and check it out. 
Like always, owner swears to works perfectly, with fairly new blades too. 
sigh 
It's a fully operational, but heavily wounded; 23 year old planer. 
Will spare the story of details, and only say it needs new motor bearings, cutter head bearing/seals, and feed roller bearings. Didn't pay asking price, but it wasn't cheap-cheap like my last Unisaw. Despite the cost of the new parts; should be able to fix it up and still sell at break even price; if I don't want to keep it. 
Not keep it? Crazy talk…..

I own a perfectly good Powermatic 15" planer, with a recent full mechanical restoration. Why did I need to get an even larger planer? Why am I attracted to these cheap wounded relics? sigh
#IAMAKLUTZ and might have an addiction for cheap salvageable tools.

SWMBO is going to kill me. My machine hiding spaces are full of other projects, and this new machine is sitting in middle of precious work space. Will have to finish the blanket chest very soon to avoid sleeping in the hot garage with my toys. Wish me luck, she will be home soon…..

Stay Happy, Healthy, Cool, Safe, and out of dog house!


----------



## bandit571

Two loads to the firepit, this evening…shop floor is now cleaned up…I did keep some scraps…just in case…

Now, I am on Fire Watch Duty..until things burn out….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 70° after hitting a high of 85 today. We got a little rain this evening and may get more tonight.

Bandit - I'm so proud of you cleaning up your shop like that. Nice job on the miter saw.

CaptK - You are a glutten for punishment. I hope your still able to type to tell us how your wife took the news of the new planer.

Today I got the new utility sink installed. The plumbing looks pretty ugly, but there wasn't enough room to make it look better. although, I think it looks better then what the pros did with the one I took out.

Well, it's been a long day and I'm about done in. Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

So the cooling down today looks to be maybe 1 degree cooler than yesterday. It's being reported that there might be thunderstorms for the next several days. That's some serious bad news!

Capt. sounds like you really know how to back yourself into a corner. I'll enjoy watching your progress with this new machine. You do such fine work.

Mike, My hats off to you, plumbing. I rather take a good belt whipping than do plumbing.

Here's hoping everybody can stay cooler today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It wasn't too shabby at coffee time, and the temp was 72, but things started to change as the morning went along. It was heating up quick, and now it's 86 out, with plenty of sun,, and the humidity has come down some. It was 88% at first, and now it's 67%....!! The wind is nil at 1 mph. No breeze….Urrrr! It's getting closr to the high now which will be 92. Looks like a chance of some rain around 1:00 or so….30-50% chance….It'll quit, and start up again about 12"00 a.m. or so, and rain until about 10:30 in the morning. We need it, too… Sure has got dry around the hills and hollors…..!!! The lake is still high…...Normal pool is 659, and it's 683, so about 24-25 ft. above pool level. No fishing.

Capt. Klutz…..If I lived closer to you, I'd buy that plainer once you got it refurbed and up and running…Is that a Grizzly, or something else. It's hard to tell in the pics.….We don't have a Craigslist close by. The closets ones to me are miles and miles away….!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good afternoon gang, it looks like a nice day outside here in mid-Michigan. Can't tell what the temp is but it's warm.

I found my wife unresponsive last night when I came home from a meeting. I had a hard time waking her up. I called an ambulance and it looks as though she had a small stroke as I suspected. We're gonna be spending some time in the hospital. I'll keep reading our thread but probably won't respond much. I'll keep y'all posted.

Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. Praying for your wife's full recovery.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….same old,same old, weather wise

Ohio State Patrol copter was doing "orbits" around the west end on town….Looked like a Kiowa version…but gray with a white stripe….decided to stay indoors for a while…

Just back from Knee Rehab….and things are very sore…go back Friday, for more abuse…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Praying for you and your wife artsy! GOD SPEED! Family always comes before weather. 

It's sunny 98F & 33% RH in Phoenix east valley suburbs just before lunch time. Feels like 102.
Heading for 'only' 104F, so a mild day for August weather.

Yesterdays exercise wrestling a 700lb Jet JWP-208 20" planer off a trailer took at lot of this bag of bones. Getting a late start today after that stupidity.

Seller was smarter than this Klutz and kind enough to use a engine hoist to lift the planer up and slide it over side of the trailer. Should have realized unloading manually was bad idea. My 6'5" 260lb son helped; but it was still a hand full. Had a moving dolly under it, but it's too heavy to roll easily. It came with a antique jet mobile base with 2 miniature wheels, plus a jacking lever that hooks under one side and lifts the planer ~1/2" off ground = USELESS around obstacles in my shop.

Hooked it up and ran a board thru again. It planes wood, but it makes some noises that tell me bearings are likely original, and it's due for TLC. 'New' blades have a couple of minor chips, not sure if slight shift or new blades is required yet. Does not matter. I don't dare begin any work on this planer until AFTER the blanket chest project is done. So after I figure out how to get a 2nd moving dolly under it, it gets rolled into a corner and ignored for awhile. Enough jaw jacking.

May your god bless you with Happiness & Health battling life's challenges.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hoping for the best for her, Don. Take care.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pullin' for you and your wife Don. Keep her spirits up.


----------



## Firewood

Don - Deb and I will be praying for you both.

It's 87, mostly sunny and still a bit humid, but not as bad as it's been. Pretty good day overall, but we may get some weather this evening. Stay tuned.

Going out to dinner with friends in a bit, so off I go….

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Really sorry to hear about your spouse. Sure hope she's doing ok, and getting stronger. Keep her comfortable and pamper her. She needs all the love and support you can give her. Keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## MSquared

Artsy - BTDT. Been around the horn with it. Now all is well. Above all, rest!! While in and out of the hospital, believe it or not, her favorite music, some home cooked food, some favorite distractions and quiet does wonders. All the best for a speedy recover!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Since it was only 104F today, I dared fate and worked in shop all afternoon. 
Interesting day in shop, here are some pictures to make you go HMM….

yes, #IAMAKLUTZ, and 
Have this affliction that requires me to tear apart all my new toys and check them out. Used cars and used tools - get an oil change, fittings greased, and full safety inspection; before I begin my rain of abuse on them.

Couldn't stand it, just had to check out the new used planer. :-0)

Open the top cover to inspect knives and other parts, and found this mouse nest:








It is on top of chip breaker plate on the in-feed roller side. Also noticed the pressure bar was not adjusted properly, right side was not under the adjustment screw. Will need to get a new chip deflector for on top of the blade. Appears the planer ate some wood splinters, and can see it is missing pieces (bottom orange piece) that will reduce chip collection. Missing hunks of chip deflector are big enough for mouse to get in from the bottom, but I found little mouse foot prints in the dust chute which leads me to think he was there during storage only.

Next I open the magnetic starter cover, and noticed frayed insulation. :-( 
Look at the dirty white wire coming in on left bottom side. That is one side of 220V feed, and insulation is broken in two spots.








Can not leave exposed wires, so remove the wire, strip back insulation, and find this:








As I unroll the power cord, I hear that same sound made by a bowl of Rice Krispies, snap crackle, and pop. Entire power cord is bad; oxidized wires throughout and insulation is so dry it falls off as you handle it. 
SO, old power cord was replaced with some 12AWG cord just happen to have laying around. 

Next, I pull the gear box drain plug and remove 6 ounces of oil. Problem is the gear box holds little over 12 ounces. :-( 
Just happen to have half liter of gear oil from last planer rebuild and another problem solved. Missing oil worries me there might be a leak somewhere. Will have to watch this.

With a little cleaver work by few blocks of 8/4 cherry and floor jack; I was able to single handily move the 700lb planer from a dolly to All Terrain Mobile base.  
The base is rated for 800lbs. Holding 700lbs it rolls smooth, but not as easy as with the other wimpy lite weight tools.

Last but not least: 
I reattached the extension rollers to both sides, stood back to marvel at new toy and realized:
.#IAMAKLUTZ
This thing is HUGE! It takes up 4 feet wide and over 5 feet long. I parked it next to my table saw for perspective:
















Had to climb up on ladder to fit both tools together. Wonder if I really have space for this monster?
What is the old adage: Bitten off more than I can chew?
Hmmm….

Until another day, Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

86 windy ( 18mph) degrees outside,@ 48% humidity….thunder-bumpers went through to the north of here…

Honey-do list involved standing on a ladder ( with no balance, and bad knees) and hanging curtain rods…and the worse? I even worked up a sweat…grrrrrrr..and not a cold beer in the house?......just can't win, somedays…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 71° after a high of 80. Humidity started out at a DP of 63. It's now down to 50 (47%RH)

Not much going on today. Cleaned some scraps out of the shop. I wish I had a burn pit, but that went away when we moved to the condo.

Was going to throw shelves up in the garage, but decided to put in some cabinets instead. We picked up a countertop since it was on sale. Now to get more plywood….

Bandit - You be careful up there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Big light show just south of here….constant roll of thunder, too…nice breeze, though..


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that must have very unnerving. I'll remembering you and your wife in our prayers. Take good care of your self and her.

We had a bodacious thunder and rain storm last night. Lots of lighting and power bumps. More clouds and a bit of rain this afternoon. Looks like more of the same thru the weekend.


----------



## Firewood

Almost forgot. Last night's storms dumped about an inch of rain here. Some areas of the state were hit pretty hard with strong winds and a few twisters that took out quite a few trees and power lines.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Note to Summer Santa: we've been good. How about dropping some rain on us. Appreciate it.

Stay safe, dry and cool


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day! Mild day in Phoenix today.
Got some rain last night, as ground was wet this morning. Not enough to do any good, just enough to increase humidity. Gray cloudy morning, gray clouds starting to thin out now at lunch time.

It's 96F & 32% RH, feels like 99F at noon. High is only supposed to be 101F? 
Chance of more rain in forecast for middle of night, and then tomorrow; but none rest of day.

Errands stop any morning shop time, but since it's 'mild'; going to attempt some afternoon work.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's been a wet 2 days here in the mountains. It started raining yesterday morning late, then quit for a while, then started back, and it showered all the day and all night. Got up for coffee and rained till about 11:30. It quit, and now it's gone. Was clabbered over the whole time with heavy clouds, thunder, and lightening. Sun finally came out around noon today, but clabbered up before my nap. Still cloudy. The low was 72 this a.m., The humidity was at 92%, and no wind at all. It warmed up quite a bit, and now it's 84 here at 5:45. That is/ was the high. A 20% chance of rain now.


----------



## Bonka

+101° with the heat index @ +116°. I have been inside since noon. I'm not as dumb as I look.


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old, weather wise….garage/barn sales this morning…meh

Left knee is doing better…PT was today….Right knee is now having "issues"...


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Another pleasant day here. Temps around 80, low humidity and sunny skies. We may get some rain tomorrow night though.

Went and picked up a few sheets of plywood today for the garage cabinets. Just working out the build details. Will hopefully start cutting tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Rick. We didn't have a lick of rain here in Branson today. Went up to Springfield for afternoon and then dinner at Lambert's. Caught some rolls!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is shinning with cool crisp morning air. The temp is 66 with a high today of 80. Perfect weather.

I got my wife home yesterday with a walker and some prescription drugs from the doctors. One of which is "Topamax". After hearing the stories about that drug from our own *WW Bob*, and of course my wife reading up on it, she doesn't want to take it unless she really needs it. But, anyway she's home now and I'm glad. The doc's said she didn't have a stroke but thinks her B/P dropped so low, it made her pass out. But, because she was out so long, her blood didn't profuse well enough in her brain and it caused some damage to her RT leg and arm. Her speech is effected as well and her memory. But, the good news is she will recover and we are working on that. She starts PT next week which means less time in the shop. But, that's alright, I have my wife and it's worth it.

Well, I need to run to the store as we are low on everything. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego.

Don. Glad to hear that you got your wife back, and that she will recover.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's real good news Don. Hang in there buddy!

Well it's turned a lot cooler here today. It might only get to 73 and that's a far cry from last week.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot dog! It's been raining for the last half hour!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
It is 99F and 30% RH in desert valley of Phoenix just after lunch, feels like 103F. 
Heading for another mild day of 103F.
Low this morning was only 81F, which helped during the mornings efforts to move my son off to his college dorm.
Since the move drama is over, can wonder out to shop if I dare?

Good to hear you and wife are back home *Don*! Praying for speedy recovery.

*Rick*:
Finally, took your suggestion to task, attempting to put 2 Unisaw back to back in shop.
Found a surprise. 
The old 1974 restored Rockwell saw is ~1/2" taller than then the 80's vintage Delta saw. Since they have different mobile bases under them, have ~1.75" height difference to deal with. Even if the put old saw directly on the ground, still have to elevate my current saw workstation. Nothing is ever as easy it sounds. 
sigh.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Bonka

+103° with the heat index 116°. I'm inside needless to say.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a cool start for today's weather this a.m., at coffee time. It was 73 with lots of clabber. been that way purty much of the day. Around noon the sun broke through, but didn't hang around long….then it clabbered up the rest of the day. This morning the humidity was 92%, and muggy. Winds at 3 mph. Then it reached today's high of 86, humidity is at 79%, and a slight chance of a shower tonight, but not much, and not long. Wind is the same….!!

Mike…...What kind of cabinets are you looking to build.? Basic shop cabs or fancy cabinets like in your home?

Don….Really glad to hear your wife is on the mend, and both of you are home where you can tend to her. I hope she has a fast recovery and can get back to her usual self.

Capt. klutz…..I think once you get the saws all leveled up and flush with one another you'll like that setup. I ran into the same situation. After I bought my Unisaw X5, I still had my old Craftsman (1985), and was going to give it to my son, but he didn't have room for it, so I decided to keep it and build a cabinet and get it off them old legs(see my blog on ("A new look for an old workhorse"). I built the outfeed table for my Unisaw to be 4'x 8', but when I built the new cabinet for the Craftsman I kept it about minus 2" below the outfeed table. I put 2" locking casters on the base. It was still a little low, so I put leveling feet on each corner and by leveling them, that gave me some wiggle room for leveling everything flush….!! I then cut the miter slots for the Craftsman. I use it for dados and rabbits, and the Uni for all other operations….And I also put leveling feet on my outfeed table legs for more adjustments if needed…..!! And…..you are right….nothing ever comes easy….Always something to fiddle with to get everything adjusted….But once you get it, I think you'll find that second saw handy as pocket on a shirt. Let me know how it all turns out.


----------



## Bonka

+73°. The skies opened up and we got 2.83'' in no time. Lawn mowing will be out tomorrow, darn the luck.


----------



## bandit571

Was a fine day for a parade..









Of fancy cars..









A few trucks…









Took about an hour to motor by my spot..




































And one more…









Wish I found a bit of shade to sit in..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, it's good she's home. I hope she recovers well.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Was another fine weather day here with temps around 80° for the high. Sunny skies and not too much humidity.

Don - I was relieved to hear your wife is back home. I've been praying for you both. I hope her recovery goes quickly.

Bandit - Those look like some nice cars.

Rick - The cabinets will just be a 6' run of garage storage cabinets. Nothing fancy. I'm putting a laminate counter top on it because it's cheaper then plywood.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was overcast today in WW. Thunder, lightening and rain last night. 1/3" in the gauge. Hottest news items were a tree that was struck and there is a fire on the Colville Indian Reservation in Eastern WA. It wasn't very big and was 25% contained early in the week. Soon it was 12,000 acres and 25% contained. Next day it was 25,000 acres and 25% contained. Next day it was 35,000 acres and 25% contained and they were hoping keep it from jumping the Columbia River. Didn't hear anything today about it. Took too much time cover 3 guys shot in the leg in separate incidents last night. Maybe it was 4, I lost count ;-(

Don, Glad to hear your wife is home and doing better. Topamax does a lot of good I suppose. It started as a anti seizure drug for epileptics. A nurse I know who works in a psychiatrist's office told me most people are never on more than 25 mg. They put me on 200 to prevent migraines. I has side affects bad enough he should have taken me off. That was the maximum dose according to manufactures studies. He doubled me to 400 and would not admit it could be a problem when my wife called him several times. The Germans documented about 1% of patients have severe psychotic reactions a decade before he did it to me. Obviously, the idiot never read any of the info in the hazmat data pages that the manufacturer puts out.

My issues started as confusion and memory issues. Lots of people have thanked me for telling what happened to me. They were on the same path at varying levels. The Drs would never admit Topamax could be the problem.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..You never know what the weather is gonna be like here in the mountains…..Woke up at coffee time to a light rain, and then a serious downpour…..plus rumbles of thunder and lightening far off in the distance. It was 75, then this mess hit, and cooled it down to 72 with some serious clabber. The humidity was 98%, and winds at 6 mph. It rained hard till around 11:00, then quit. The sun is trying to break through as I type this. It's now 78, and supposed to get to 89. If the rain is gone, it might make it. But it's supposed to pick back up around 12-1:00 for a couple of more hours. Around my neck of the woods you just never know what tomorrow will bring….surprises…!!
EDIT: Just looked out at the rain gauge, it has nearly 5" or more…..It'll hold 6", so just shy of that…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, love those cruisers. I especially like that 57 and the 5 window.

Did we ever have the rain and wind last evening. My boat cover is all torn to shreds so that's gonna cost me a few hundred I didn't want to spend. It's raining lightly and more is on the way.

O'Joy I got to tear into the bathroom sink. It's plugged and draining super slow. Looks I get to call the experts to snake the pipe. It was covered with gunk and hair. Good thing I got a strong stomach.

Looks like the weather is going to clear off tomorrow. I'm thinking of taking the boat to the lake in the morning for a few hours. This time, I'm going to wear my hat!


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob. I feel your pain. Working on plumbing is about as much fun as having a root canal done.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Burly Bob,

You might consider doing what I did a few years back. I had to do the same thing, as far as cleaning out a clog, and gobs of wife's hair. I used a clothes hanger w/ a small hook on the end to clear it out. Then I went to the hardware store and bought 4 screens to go in the bath rooms and kitchen. Three small ones and one larger. You can either pull the drain plugs out, and they sit down in the sink hole…..or…..leave them in, turn the screens over and use them that way…...keeps gunk out, but still drains good…...Try it….you'll like it…!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 72° here after a day in the upper 70's. We had a little rain last night and it started out pretty nice this morning, but then it clouded over and got rather muggy. We might get some heavier rains tomorrow along with dew point near 70°. Rather oppressive.

My son and his family are on their way down from up north for a few days. It will be good to spend some time with them.

I put the two base cabinets together today, but still need to put the face frames together. All I have on hand is some cherry and oak - I'd rather not use it for this project, so I'm looking for something else. Maybe even some poplar would be fine. I'll find something.

BBob - I haven't tried it, but I've been tempted to get one of those plastic barbed things for clearing hair out of the drain. Good luck fishing tomorrow. And keep that hat on. I know all about burning the noggin and it ain't fun.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twas a wunnerful day in WW, cloudy, 70 and 2 or 3 drops in the gauge from last night. Guess I'd better water the tomatoes, Mother Nature isn't. Cleaned up the 5th wheel today. Mounted a new fire extinguisher. The one that came with it shows it is still good, but it is over a decade old and not very big. I don't trust it.

The fire in Easter WA is now 40% contained and 43,000 acres. It didn't jump the Columbia River. 67 fire fighters were stuck out over night because of a rain storm with flash floods and impassable muddy roads. Where else do you fight fire waist deep in mud and pouring down rain?

I did a lot of fishing yuck of drains over the years. When push comes to shove, take it apart the get all the junk out of there. Then you get a few care free years until time to do it all over again ;-)) I finally took the drain apart in the house we bought for Mom in La Grande. It had been a rental. I found a child's tooth brush in with all the normal plugging stuff ;-(

Hope you catch a monster tomorrow BBob!

Have fun with the kids, Mike. Seems like they were starting school just yesterday, don't it?


----------



## Firewood

79° and cloudy today. No wind and a bit humid We are at the Lake Geneva Safari waiting for the tour to start.

I remember when the kids were young, we had issues with a toilet not flushing very well. I went at it with a plunger and finally had to go at it with a snake. Imagine my surprise when I pulled a juice box out of there. What the….?? My son is in his 40's now and sitting right next to me as I type this. I should smack him a good one. Ok, I just did. That felt good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Started out with all 3 in the 70s, this morning…..getting ready for a storm to blow through in a bit….need a nap…

Get up & Go seems to have left the building….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 'mild' day in Phoenix today. Is 103F & 18% RH; feels like 103. 
Heading for high of 105F. 
Monsoon moisture has disappeared for awhile, but have heat warnings till Thursday as we are climbing back 115F this week. 
Was very pleasant 79F at sunrise this morning, but as Bandit said: My get up and go was no where to be found, so I shut off alarm and went back to sleep.

Yesterday in shop, Gremlin visited again. :-(
Tried to use 17" band saw, and all I got was loud boom. 
Sounded like blade breaking, but NO! For some reason gremlin thought I needed new tires on band saw? Was weird. Turned on power, saw starts OK, then goes boom, and I find the top tire in 3 pieces. Had a mess to clean up. Urethane tire was jammed into the blade guard, bearing guides, with piece even stuffed into the ZCI on table. Not a god day in shop.
For some bloody reason, only place I can get urethane tires for 17"Grizzly saw is Grizzly? Timberwolf lists every size, but shows only Grizzly sells 17"size? Of course Grizzly wants $60 for same orange tires Timberwolf sell for $30? Grizzly offers stock grey urethane tires for $27. Since the original set lasted 11 years, guess they are OK? Hardest part is wait till end of week to get new tires.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Boy, it was a hot around my neck of the woods today. The morning started with a 75 degree temp, plenty of sun, and the humidity wasn't too bad at 57%, compared to 85+% we've had lately. But the heat index was up there at 107*. The high got to 96, and is still there here at 6:30. Winds were at 6 mph. out of the SW. Too hot to be out…

Mike….I like to have laughed my self silly when I read your post about what you found in the toilet after plunging and snaking. A juice box..? And when you said you smacked him, and him right there, I died laughing….!!! Ah the memories…!!

Capt. Klutz…..You just never know what's gonna happen in a wood shop. If anything can and does go wrong, that's the place it'll happen. It happened to my compressor a while back. That sucker was squeeling and carrying on like a stuck pig. Took off the front guard, and the motor had "moved backwards", and the belt was trying to seize and break on the small drive pulley. The bolts on the bracket had worked loose after years of use. Went to the auto parts store, got a replacement belt, replaced the belt, pulled the motor and bracket back in place, fired it up, and it hummed like a Singer sewing machine. Still going strong today…..!! Hope you can get your drill press up and running….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 74, partly cloudy, more of the same for the next few days.

There is progress on the bathrooms remodels. Had a guy here today giving us a proposal. Swimbo is close to a decision I think. No matter what she decides, I will be happy if she is happy with her decision, but if she changes her mind after it is done, I'm in big trouble, but you all are probably in the same boat ;-))

No fishin' reports from Bill or BBob yet. I can't wait to hear how big the ones that got away were ;-)

BTW, I discovered and interesting editing secret last night. The site was slow when I clicked "post" so I moved on to other adventures. When I came back as I closed my 'puter down for the night. Since it was still up, I did a final proofread. (Can't do enough proofreads after the Topamax Disaster ;-((( ) I noticed a misspelled word, so I clicked "edit" and fixed it. That was 3 or 4 hours after it was posted, but when I clicked edit, it opened up. When I clicked "Save changes," the edit was gone. Posted 4:53 Edited 5:03 Edited at 10:08, proof is in the pudding ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a real nice day on the lake. I got a nice fat 15" rainbow. My buddy got a monster smallie. Well for this country it was a monster, 3-3 1/2 pounder. I was also lucking enough to catch a 20 " sucker. Oh yahoo!. When I got home the drain guy got here and cleaned out the bathroom pipes and we had him do the shower drain as well. They all work like they are suppose to and I didn't have to mess with the nasty things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought I gave a report. Sean and I fished for about 4 hours last Monday morning. I think I got 6 and Sean got 4 rainbows. Biggest was prolly about 14". Sean loved it. I may have myself a fishing buddy. Liam has no interest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was near to 100 today. Tomorrow much cooler. It was supposed to rain a bunch. 20 miles north of here got a ton of rain. We didn't get a drop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bbob, that's a nice trip. I'd love to fish somewhere that I could catch a nice trout and a nice smallie in the same water.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, Yeah, you did a week ago. I thought your were still down there fishin'.

BBob had a proper fishin' report; his buddy had a monster get away. ;-))

My neighbor went out yesterday for a little while. He was teaching his 4 year old how to fish. The kid almost hit someone in the boat adjacent to them with his rod on the back cast. If the boats are that close together, there probably aren't any fish left to get away ;-( It was a small in the city lake, so to be expected, I suppose.

PS. see my last post, 5 hour later edit! ;-)) Not sure what good it is, but know we know.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It was supposed to rain yesterday and last night but, nothing, nada, zilch! The weatherman got it wrong again. The ground is as hard as a rock with large cracks in it. Oh well, winter is coming, drats!. Anyway, the temp is 71 and reaching for 84 today.

I've got to say thanks to all my friends on here for giving my wife well wishes on her recovery. It's a slow progress. I keep checking on her often to make sure she is ok. I'm starting to get dish pan hands but, I'd rather have dust covered hands. Anyway, she's doing as well as expected. The final outcome was she had Afacia. It's supposed to be where there was a loss of blood to the brain when the BP drops too low for a period of time. We'll see what happens next.

I had to laugh as well over *WI Mikes* comments on his plugged drain episode. That was funny.

Well, my wife decided to sell off her collection of Cookie Jars so I posted a few on Market Place last night. It went nuts last night. I had to shut my phone off so I could get some sleep. The constant dinging wouldn't stop. And when I turned on the phone this morning it started right up again. I can't wait till they're gone.

Well that's all folks, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a great photo of your son. It brings back memories of when my son was my best fishing buddy. Those were good days.

I get to crawl under the boat today and check out the impeller. I such some weeds in it yesterday. This should be an adventure. I'm no mechanic and I know ziltch about jet boat motors.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant morning in Phoenix today. Woke up to find 79F & 25% RH. 
It's already 97F & 18% RH by 10am, heading for 108F this afternoon. 
Heat warnings in effect for next couple days. So it's get up early, or no shop time. :-(

Spent a couple hours tinkering in shop this morning, nothing noteworthy accomplished. :-( 
Errands rest of day. oh Joy.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Woke up this morning somewhere between 4 and 5 AM to a thunder clap that sounded like it was right outside my window. Scared the cat too because he snuggled up closer to me. That was a short lived endeavor though as in my better judgement I decided to visit the man cave an disconnect the antenna coax feed lines to the ham radios, so I'll have to hook them back up tonight.

The rain blew through and although it's not as muggy as it was yesterday it's still hot. Currently 88 with a heat index of 95. RH is 59%. Makes me glad I drive a keyboard and not work outside anymore. Although, if I did work outside, I'd probably be 50 lbs thinner.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Another hot today…..!! It was about 70 at coffee time, w/ plenty of sun, winds at 6 mph., and the humidity at that time was 74%. It warmed up quickly as the day wore on into the low 80's, and then it became clabbered over for the rest of the day into the late evening. The high got up to 96…..again….!! No rain for the next several days….!

Bill… Looks like you and your little one was having a good time. Good age to start teaching him to fish and other things a young boy needs to start learning…..! Is either one of them interested in working the wood…?

Don…..It'll take your wife a good while to get back on her feet and feel normal again. We went through the same thing with my mother-in-law several months ago….She's doing really good, and so will your wife….

BurlyBob…..Didn't you mean you had to check out the "propeller".....lol…? I've done that a few times myself. Fishing lakes that had grass and milfoil, and you have to plow right through it all to move from spot to spot. One time I wrapped a bunch of Lilly pad stalks around my prop….The best thing to do when you get weeds around the prop…..put it in reverse and back up quickly…Most of the time you'll blow the weeds out…sometimes not….!! Oh wait…..I read that wrong….A jet lower unit doesn't have a prop (?)….

You guys have a good evening, and a better tomorrow….It's supper time, so I'm outta here…..Bye….!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, whatever makes it past the intake grate on your motor, the impeller should be able to chop up and spit out much like a very powerful garbage disposal. I have no personal experience with outboard jet pump motors but extensive experience with PWC pumps. If anything is wrapped around the bars on the intake grate, it should be fairly easy to get it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Bob, they're fairly simple. Should be able to see. Could have something caught in the intake grate.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Had a few rain showers roll through…not much else going on….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got to 92 this afternoon after the forecast was only 89 and almost the same in humidity. I can't nor will I ever complain about warm weather after being stuck in the rust belt for so long but it sure does make me leak alot just being in the heat. Two 275 gallon totes were procured this morning for $70 and I called a guy about a vintage Homelite model 500 chainsaw thinking it would probably be a basket case only maybe worth restoring. Well he poured the 15+ year old gas out, dumped some new in with a little extra two stroke oil and I was shocked when it fired with only 5 pulls on the starting rope. It didn't run but if it fired, the rest is trivial for me. $15 well spent on a soon to be running 57 year old, 78cc piece of Americana!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hot in Phoenix today. 109F now, heading for 112F. Humidity is only 8% today, so it feels like only 109F. :-0)
Over night low was 81, so pleasant morning hours are short. 
Had another short morning in shop with noting accomplished. 
Although I did take all blanket chest panels to the local wood workering store, and rented some time on the wide belt sander. All smooth, and purdy now. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Nothing happening around my neck of the woods except heat, humidity, lots of sun, and heat index. That's all…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a cool and dreary day. The temp never even hit 70°. It rained on and off most of the day, and now it's clearing off.

My son and his family headed home today. It was a nice visit with them.

Not too much shop time the last few days, but I did get the face frames on the lowers. I'll get back at it tomorrow.
That's it for me. Vstay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I checked out that impeller and it looks pretty clean. I don't think it sucked in very much.

Today was a pretty wasted day. I had to hang around waiting for the telephone guy. We were told he would arrive sometime between 8:30am to 12:30pm and be done by 2:30pm. Now how's that for scheduling a service call. He turned out to be a really nice young fellow and got the problems fixed in no time.

The weather was really quite pleasant, not to hot at all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, low 80s, 47%, with more of the same to come but in the upper 70s.

BBob, Your jet sled reminds me of one of my wife's cousins who brought a big one to the lake one weekend. It was designed to run up rivers with waterfalls I think. Seemed to me that thing was doing about 50 mph! Are you running rivers too?

Don, Your wife's BP dropping reminds my of my dr wanting mine a little lower so she doubled the med dose. After 2 or 3 days of double dosing I noticed my heart skipping a lot of beats. I checked my pulse and it was in the 30s. I was feeling OK, but I wondered how long that would last. I called to tell her I was dropping the double dose and that getting my BP low enough might be a moot point if she had to stop my heart to do it ;-))

BigBlock, I wonder why they don't run the gas out of those saws before the store them? I looked a generator one time that the lines were plugged solid from letting fuel sit for years. That mistreating machinery reminds me of a guy changing oil in a gas station back when they did that and I was wiring them. He called me over to see where he had pulled the drain plug. It was solid. Some one told a woman she needed to change her oil once in a while. She brought it in, The car had about 70,000 miles on it ;-) All she ever did was add when it was low. Amazingly it was running just fine.

We went site seeing today to check out Boeing Field and the 737 MAX storage problem. The field looked normal, only 4 stored in a fenced area off to one side. There were 44 moved across the street into a Boeing parking lot. That has been on the news. Most of them must be being flown to other storage sites. Hope they don't crash one taking off to store it waiting for the fix! They will never recover from a stunt like that. The field by the plant in Renton looked normal too. They had 4 or 5 little planes waiting to take off. About every 4 or 5 minutes a little plane would land. It must be too close to let the others take off. Hope they didn't run out of gas before they got in the air.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I wish I knew why such equipment abuse happens. I can only speculate someone's planning on using it again in a week instead of a couple decades. I know right now I have gas in 90% of my stuff and maybe 40% of that is stabilized. I have a pretty good idea of when I'm going to use most of what I have again but you just never know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day shaping up in WW again ;-) I love it here, we almost never have anything to compliant about weather wise and when we do it is trivial compared to most everywhere else. The only disaster is heavy wet show the compacts under the tires on all the hills. Yes, 2" is the NW equivalent of a Nor' Easterner travel wise! Anyway, high overcast at about 6,000 feet I suppose, 59 F, 83%, but it doesn't matter at this temp. It will drop to 50% or less as Ol' Sol burn the top off. I hope that mention of snow brigs a bit of relief to those suffering in over 100 F.

BigBlock, My small engine gas is always treated as it comes out of the pump. Occasionally, I forget to run it out, but it hasn't ever mattered with the treated gas. I suppose being on a job in the petroleum industry when they discovered a storage tank full of forgotten product made a lasting impression on me. ;-))

Edit: Mike in WI, I'm going to predict you will post #5774 posted 08-15-2019 07:37 PM


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old….we be in a rut…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Today was a picture perfect day in SE Wisconsin. The temps were in the mid 70's with sunny skies and humidity around 47%

Started on my upper cabinets for the garage today, but won't assemble them until I get the base cabinets out of the shop. Shouldn't be too much longer…....
.....I hope.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Look at the prediction at the bottom of my last post. Probably 9:37 Central, I'm on Pacific.


----------



## bandit571

Weather forecast for tonight: Dark. Will continue dark until morning…..

Work in progress…









Before…and…









Almost done…..have a few more teeth to re-file…24", 8ppi, Panel saw…


----------



## Firewood

You're freakin me out Bob.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBOB, I don't run rivers around here. Seems they've got laws against that in most of the smaller rivers here.
There's just a couple of spots I wanted to get into for duck hunting. That is if the drought will ever ease up.

I spent yesterday trying to build a miter sled like Grumpy's. Yesterday's prototype worked fine. Today I intend to make several modifications on the next one. Like I told Grumpy the first one always takes the longest.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
Same old, same old…..
It's 107F and 13% RH in Phoenix, heading for 108F. 
Excessive heat warnings in effect till next Wednesday. 
Can't complain, earlier this week they said it was supposed to be 114F today, with chance of monsoons and sauna like humiidty this weekend. 
Nope, pushed out till middle next week.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Bonka

+81°, RH 90%, Heat Index 89° & overcast. It is a welcome relief from the high 90's and high humidity. If the rain holds off I may mow the lawn tomorrow. 
Our son when shrimping in the St. John's River and met with great success. We ate Low Country Boil until it ran out of our ears.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. 78° and mostly cloudy. Most of the day was in the upper 60's, but warmer and more humid air is moving in now.

Not much shop time today. Spent most of it at the hospital getting a nuclear bone scan. But I did put together a shelf pin jig for the garage cabinets.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I have discovered a portal to time travel. Now, if I can expand it beyond LJ. Wish me luck!

Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up in WW, solid overcast @ 2000' this AM, expecting Ol' Sol to break in here about noon but he didn't make it today. Still soilid overcast at 3000' at 6 PM, 75 F, probably 45%.

Swimbo and I were on an adventure at the plumbing wholesaler who has a big display room. Hopefully the final decision on the bath fixtures was made. BE glad when this if over.

It has been almost 2 months since I filed the violation and the city has finally agreed to examine the trees along the concrete wall in the next week or so. The tree canopy/ structure clearance prescribed in the International Fire Code is 10 feet. The level of expertise of the building inspection is absolutely amazing. Washington is #2 on the earthquake risk list and last on the 23 state earthquake preparedness list. The mayor says the city is a leader, unfortunately leading to the bottom!

The deputy chief of the district that responds here thanked me for my concern about the safety of their personnel, added a dispatch alert to warn about the propane situation and verified the local fire authority has no authority, the city kept it for themselves. There is Boeing experience in the administration and on the council. Too bad Boeing was not placed on corporate suicide watch. City should be too!


----------



## BurlyBob

It was another really nice day here on the high desert. Not to hot not to cold.

I spent the day reworking a miter jig like Grumpy Mike's. Like Mike I'm getting close to nailing it down tight. Tomorrow might be the day I get it right. I made one square with alder, not my favorite wood. It's scrap that was given to me, hence why I used it. I'm expecting better results with a more solid wood. My biggest hope that 
it works well with red oak and plywood. Like I told Mike we might have to figure out a 45 degree shooting board for a long miter. That may be a project down the road.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Sticky, stuffy, breezy, cloudy…..same old, same old….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 80's today and mid 90's tomorrow.

I'm going to play a little with that miter sled before I start trying to remember what I was going to do on the chest of drawers. I know I had a plan but I forgot it all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Like a lot of us on here….not much happening in my neck of the woods, either. Just hot, sultry, muggy, and very humid conditions out today, and actually all this week. It got up to 94 for the high, and it's still there at 6:00. The humidity got to 87%, and if you walk out the door, you'd instantly start perspiring….Here's one to remember: A country girl don't perspire, and a city girl don't sweat, but any fool will tell you either one will make you wet….!!! It looks like more of the same for all this next week…low to high 90's. Light winds are prevailing.

BurlyBob…..Sure hope you're not loosing your memory. It's tough to hold onto when everything else goes….lol…!! Now if I can just remember what I did with that thing-a-ma-jig I had…..!! Oh well, it'll come to me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It is hot in Phoenix today. Weather channel says, 106F, my shop thermometer shows 112F and 15% RH.
Feels like 112F, so I say it is 112F today!

You know it hot outside, when you do not need to warm up your urethane band saw tires, before you stretch them on! It really happened. New tires arrived late yesterday via brown truck who smashes all boxes, but that's another story. 
Put 1 tire on hood of my son's black car for 10 minutes. It was too hot to pick up without gloves. But it easily stretched onto the upper wheel. Forgot to put the other tire in sun, and just popped it on with same ease.

BTW - My tools must be angry with me? 
Put the lower wheel back on band saw, tightened the nut, and gave it a spin. Goes squeeeeeek, then stops spinning. Loosen the nut, same thing. Appears I need new bearings as well as new tires? Feels like I just can't win with this band saw. She is driving me nuts, as I bought some new re-saw blades, and want to resaw some aromatic cedar for blanket chest, and I can't, :-(

If you haven't figured it out, like a Klutz was working in shop all morning and even after lunch, watching the thermometer laugh at me as it showed 108, and climbing. But I just had to get band saw working with new parts. Now I have to wait till bearing shop opens Monday to get MORE parts for my tools, and try again middle of week.

When a tool starts acting like this, it gets a girls name. My truck's name is Matilda, 15"planer name is Sheila; this band saw just earned her name: Jasmine. Every Jasmine I have met was temperamental stinky witch, who always complains about problems, just like my band saw. :-0) 
My apologizes in advance for anyone with family members named Jasmine, Sheila, or Matilda.

BTW - Sheila is being punished, she has to wear a diaper as she decided to start leaking oil from speed shift lever. Parts to attempt fixing Sheila arrived yesterday also. Since Sheila likes to fight with me, she can wait till I feel like fixing her. Ha!

Only thing I accomplished to day was spraying some WB poly on TS extension table for refurb saw, futzing with band saw, and trying to make some ZCI. Of course I was denied the honor of ZCI completion, as I don't right sized hardware.









#IAMAKLUTZ and tomorrow can only be a better day!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Capt. Klutz,

Did you ever get your table saws lined up and flush to use both of them back to back….?

Why do machines act up when you don't want or need them too..? Sometimes it just isn't logical..!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sorry Rick, gave up on dream of having two saws back to back for time being.

Short answer: Too much happening. 
SWMBO made a priority list for me last night. 
Move daughter from Flagstaff to Phoenix next week.
Sell extra wood working tools.
Finish blanket chest, but don't die working in hot garage while doing it.

Wish me some luck, please….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful day in WW, supposed to be morning drizzle with afternoon clearing. Got nether ;-) :-(, 2000' cloud cover hung out all day, closest we got to clearing was a bright spot in the sky with a very light shadow barely visible on the ground.

Hung a screen over the toy hauler door in the 5er today. Swimbo is grinning ear to ear and I'm on hit parade for a few minutes.

BBob, I hate it when that happens. Might be why it looks like I am a procrastinator. CRS. Can't Remember….......

CaptKlutz, We don't have any Jasmines, Sheilas, or Matildas. Matter of fact, I don't remember dad even using them for cows names ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 81° today, mostly cloudy and humid. Will be more humid tomorrow with chance of rain.

We had our annual block party today. It was a good day for it. Needless to say, not much shop time today.

CaptK - sorry to hear about all your bad luck with your tools. Maybe you need to talk nicer about them - especially when your in the shop with them. Just sayin.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey friends. It's hot and muggy today, but I milled this morn. Walnut, elm, maple and a small log of red bud. We were done by noon, which was good because we were already soaked with sweat.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 93 today. That's way to darn hot for this fat boy. I knocked out a couple of test cut on my miter jig and reported them to Grumpy Mike. We've been working on improving our jigs together and Lord willing we're going to be able to report to you our results in a day or so. I'm cautiously optimistic that we may have come across the solution to cutting a straight level miter cut 4" to maybe 6" or 8". My goal is to make nice boxes with splines. I've been having a devil of a time getting nice tight miters. A couple of more test runs with really low end wood will prove our efforts.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm rolled through on the south end of town….not much else going on…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, started with a 2000 foot cloud cover, but Ol' Sol finally broke through to stay about mid-afternoon, got to about 80 and we missed our drizzle again this mornin' ;-))

Piddling around with lots of odds and ends, best was BBQing Salmon this evening ;-)) At least they are out of my hair. Both the car and truck are washed. Maybe I'll get the bugs off the front of the 5er, set up the new solar battery charger on the tractor, check out why my compressor is tripping the breaker and load a little fire wood tomorrow. Maybe, yeah, just maybe ?

BBob, I hope you and Grumpy Mike hit the Holy Grail on miters! I'm not sure if watching Roy Underhill cut dovetails or never getting a tight miter was my greatest motivation to learn to cut dovetails. Probably about 50/50 or maybe 55/45 with the edge to Roy ;-) Anyways, I never even try to make a miter on a high finish item.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy everyone. Today started out stormy. I dumped about 1.2" out of the rain guage. It made it to about 75° and stayed mostly cloudy

I put the upper cabinets together today. Now on to the doors. But first I need some more lumber for the rails and stiles.

BBob - I hope you and Grumpy get those jigs dialed in so you can pass any tips and tricks our way.

I'm about to crash here, so I'm out.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just opening the mail we pickup up at the PO yesterday. A hospital I worked on out on the coast sent a warning letter about their data being breached ;-( Not sure why I'm in their medical records, suppose I had to get a stitch or two when I was working out there.

I'm beginning to wonder how many more of these letters I can take before disaster strikes? Have had several over the last few years.


----------



## Ken62A

Low 90's with scattered thunderstorms for us. It's been a hot and wet summer compared to the last three years but that puts a bit of water in the silted up lake behind us. Mosquitoes are are of control this year.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's going to be a hot one here 97+. Yech!!

Mike here's my iteration of Grumpy's miter sled. He motivated me to start this one and it's taken a week or so to get things dialed in about as good as think I can. We've had multiple pms and emails cussing and discussing this project. I had an issued with the miter having a belly in the middle. I came up with the crazy idea that the thin kerf blade I was using might have more flex in it. Grumpy tested that theory out and proved me right. He used a full kerf blade and had no problems. Yesterday, I finally got around to it and had come up with the idea of using a 7 1/4" circular saw blade in my table saw. My thinking was that a smaller full kerf blade would have even less flex. When I tried it, I got the belly in the cut again. Great! So I tried it with a couple of other woods. In the process I notice a very small, almost imperceptible rising of the jig as I pushed it past the saw blade. I ran it again and made sure to have even pressure on the jig all the way thru the cut. Finally no belly! To bad I can say the same for my waist line!!
The only change I'm going to make now is to replace that backer fence thingy with a piece of 5/8" stock. I've got a box project coming up so this sled is going to get a real test run.




























Like Grumpy mike, I've made two or three of these to get to this point. Between it and all the test cuts I've managed to burn thru a lot of leftovers. It's kind of nice to clear out some of the clutter.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Headed up to Greensboro over the weekend for my grandma's 85th birthday which was well received. While there I went logging on her former golf course and snagged two of an available 200-300 cedar trees that will mostly if not all plowed under in the next 18 months. It was hot, don't know exactly how hot, but in the 90's with humidity close to the same, working in 2-5ft. weeds kept any occasional breeze from reaching me. I think I may have been flirting with heat exhaustion despite drinking plenty of cold water. Thankfully I recovered, sort of. I thought I was in the clear Saturday night after thoroughly re-hydrating and getting a nice cold shower. I slept fine but felt like crap Sunday morning, a few ibuprofen and more water made church, packing up and the drive home OK. I felt fine when we headed to a baseball game that afternoon but around the fifth inning I thought I was going to pass out. More water and some food helped me through the end of the game but by the time we got home I knew something was still wrong. I had a temp. of 102 and a killer headache which made me useless getting the kids squared away before their first day of school, my poor wife had to officiate all the fights, showers and getting to bed at a reasonable time. A couple acetaminophen and a pint of Gatorade along with 10 hours of sleep in my own bed and I'm finally back to normal. I'm still trying to figure out if I messed myself up working in the heat on Saturday (only 4 hours) or if I picked a little bit of a short term virus or bacterial infection?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
It was a pleasant 79F & 30% RH at sunrise this morning. At 10am it's only 94F, heading for 108F.

Cool morning is thanks to yesterdays overcast skies, and only reaching 102F. Too bad, I couldn't take advantage of the mild weather? Like Yeti, I over did it Saturday, spent too way much time in heat. Can handle 1-2 hours at 100-104F, but should have known that 4+ hours over a hundred was going to be trouble. Sunday was recovery day; lots of fluids, anti-inflammatory drugs, and extra sleep. 

Attempted to work on Sheila (15" planer) this morning, wanting to rid her of the oil leak. Tear down was easy, parts reassembled fine. But as I try to assemble the gear case; I realize Grizzly sent me the wrong part. It's missing a raised casting feature and couple screw holes on outside that hold the tensioner for chain drive. :-(
Grizzly CS was apologetic, called it an order error; and is pulling a replacement, having it checked by Tech services for accuracy, and shipped today if the parts bin has the right part. So I wasted 3 hours this morning, and have to wait all week again for part to arrive. 
What did I do to mess up my Karma this bad? #IAMAKLUTZ

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe; and don't be a Klutz!


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm…wake me up when Tuesday arrives….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks and a big shutout out to Burley Bob up there in Oregon Country … 
Thanks for the final report on a frustrating jig project … Getting it just right was a challenge for sure, and the final dial in was simple after you, Bob, found the answer.

Now if you look at Bob's jig it sits on the left hand side of the blade, where mine rides on the right … I used speed squares to achieve the 45° angle and Bob cut the back braces from Mel-mane … so there are some differences, but the concept is the same.

WE had concerns that the thin kerf and the standard kerf would cause the little belly or not … I tried 5 separate blades of many stiles and had mixed results … Bob was having more problems than I was getting a nice straight miter cut … Then Bob noticed a slight raising if the jig and wholla! being mind full of the down pressure solved the problem …

I did notice that a newer blade and a well used blade would cause you to push the fee rate a bit more and cause the jig to raise … 
My jig has an after market miter bar that is a bit tighter than Bob's so I didn't spot the rising problem as it was lessor of a problem on my saw. 
The bottom line here is the jig works and it is so easy it's just amazing … I want to send kudos to Bob for all the PM's and effort spent perfecting this jig.

Be safe and please be well


----------



## Grumpymike

OK, Klutz
Just go out there and give Sheila a big kick in the side … Won't do any good, but it will make ya feel better.

i have worked with Grizzly Customer Service in the past, and have found them to be A+++. 
Now their suppliers will make a change to some of their parts during a manufacturing run, but only the end user (you and me) will ever notice.


----------



## BurlyBob

Kudos back at you Grumpy Mike. A team effort all the way.


----------



## Firewood

Today got up to 79°, but it sure felt warmer then that working in the garage all day. Maybe it was the 63° dew point that had me sweating.

BBob - Thanks for the detailed description of the miter jig. That will be a big help

Today I put together the base for the garage cabinets. I picked up a few more boards of cherry. Tomorrow I'll work on the doors.

BBYetti - be careful out in the heat. It's nothing to mess around with.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, started with a 1,800 foot cloud cover, but Ol' Sol broke through early today and is supposed to for the next week or so. It hit about 80 and the clouds flipped upside down according to the weather service. Our cloud bottom started at 1,800 feet and rose to 7,000 feet. At the same time our top was at 4,500 and dropped to 2,400. I wonder if it was raining into outer space?

BBob, Just as I had hoped, sounds like you and Grumpymike hit the Holy Grail on miters! I'm starting to build up the nerve to try that next winter when all my current projects are done, keep yer fingers crossed!

BigBlock, Sounds like you might be flirting with trouble. Heatstroke is when your body's cooling mechanisms are overwhelmed. My grandpa died a couple weeks after having one. He was 87 out irrigating in the Idaho sunshine in August; typically close to a 100 and sometimes over. My dad had one to when he was in his 70s. Too stubborn to quit burning weeds in 100 degree heat. It wasn't fatal, but it didn't do him any good. A guy I know had it and he said he had to be extremely careful in heat afterwards, more susceptible in round 2. Too bad we can't get a little hypothermia when it would do us some good.

Time travel test: My next post will be #5817 posted 08-20-2019 09:04 AM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 74 muggy degrees to start the day. Today is a mixed bag. It may rain and be in the seventies or it may not rain and be in the 90s. Not sure which we will get yet. Doesn't matter much though. I will be in the shop with AC on and gluing up some decorative shutters that are really just rail and stile doors. I'm turning them around backwards to use the square edges instead of the round over.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…Tuesday has arrived….missed my knee therapy, yesterday….rescheduled for today. Plus the blood thinner check up….Uncle Charles hit the right calf, this morning, still trying to get it loosened up….

Shop time will wait until tomorrow….too many other items to do, today…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to foggy overcast skies this morning. Temp is 66° - dew point is 66°. That makes RH 100%. It'll get to about 80° today and dew point will go up to ~70. So a muggy one for sure. I'll be in the shop.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the Chicago area is going to be very wet, this afternoon…
All three measurements are in the 70s this morning, and calm winds

77 degrees, 79% and 75 dew point….in a rut?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Later morning gang,

Nothing going on around here except the heat and humidity. It was around 74 at coffee time (9:00 a.m…..yea…I'm lazy, but I have no schedule, and I'm retard…..That's all I have to say about that)..Sat in the sunroom and watched the sun crawl up over the tree tops, and steadily getting hotter…Time to turn on the A/C out there. It's 86 now, plenty of sun, winds at 6 mph., and the humidity is at 76%. The high will reach 98 too hot for man or beast. I was drinking my java, got to looking around, and I noticed several Oak trees are croaking from some sort of blight, I would suspect. Two or three on my property, and some in the woods…No rain around here until about Wed. or Thrusday. Way too hot to fish, and the ramps are still under water, and inaccessible. So I have to wait it out….!! Still dealing w/ back problems, also. I don't think it's ever gonna heal like it needs to….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, started with no cloud cover. Should be our last 80 F day this week, showers tomorrow it says. Mentioning dew point reminded me of the days when we had heavy dew that looked like we had had a light shower overnight. Don't see that anymore, but I did see a little dew dripping of the 5er roof this AM. I always thoguth (how's that for a Topamax scramble ;-(( ) THOUGHT collecting dew would be a good emergency water supply. Guess we will have to go down in the valley and did a 2 foot well.

I'm going to do a time travel test on my last post ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Rick - that could be oak wilt. It can kill a tree in 4-6 weeks. I've been told to never trim oaks during the growing season as it enters through the fresh cuts.

WWBob - "Going to" means you haven't done it yet, but it's already on your previous post…. Does that mean you really CAN time travel? But once you come back to this time means you already did it which is past tense. What a conundrum. No wonder I have a headache.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone,.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I guess it isn't really travel time if " I'm going to" ;-)) Good catch, I thought I was really doing it. Back to the drawing board. Hope the clears up your headache. I have one most days , hate for you to have them too.

Off the 'puter and out to making firewood for Swimbo's reunion. At least I can say I'm working with wood and making sawdust ;-) Even though chainsaw dust is sort of chunky.


----------



## BurlyBob

today I had a very nice , very restful day floating around on a couple of reservoirs. Sadly it's that time of year when we get a heavy algae bloom. But you know what I always say: the worst day fishing is better that the best working! 
At this stage in life trying to be the best at catching the most just ain't that important. It's just more being able to enjoy the time with good friends on the water. Right? I've been blessed this year to find a couple of decent Christian guys who just enjoy getting to spend time on the water. Just some good conversation and fishing.
The only thing was some real good catching!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
Phoenix had record hot day, it was 113F, and previous record for today was 112F. LOL
Heat warnings are posted through tomorrow night, as another record setting high of 114F expected.

Despite the heat, Morning as very pleasant, started out at 79F and 28% RH. Great morning for some shop time. Worked ~3 hours in shop and spent rest of day running family errands. :-(

BTW - Made an expensive trip to bearing store yesterday. The picture below is what happens when you need bearings to rebuild 20" planer, fix 17" band saw, and have couple spares just in case I Klutz something with Sheila's oil leak fix. Have a couple 6000 series, and pile of 6200 series. 









Happy to report that Jasmine (17" band saw) has been 'appeased' and is operational again. Replaced (4) wheel bearings, (2) guide bearings, and tires. 








.
While I was replacing wheel bearings found this:








The retaining snap ring for back of bearings was not even in the groove? Have to push the bearings out towards the outside, so I know I didn't knock it loose. Makes me wonder if they are even needed?

Didn't have time to test Jasmine on intended re-saw task this morning. Will have to wait for another day.

Still waiting on Grizzly to send a ship notice for replacement part. Was suppose to ship same day? Will have to call tomorrow and check status. Took me 30 minutes to clean up Sheila's repair mess scattered across the bench top, and park it out of way till I get right part. Another reason I hate waiting on parts!
Enough babble about a good day.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been raining in the upstate Monday and Tuesday, the grass is starting to need cutting pretty bad in the back and not quite as bad in the front (thankfully as the HOA nazis have been on the prowl). Looks like less of a chance today and Thursday buts it's already looking pretty overcast so time will tell. I know it's probably looking like a jungle again up the road at my property, luckily I think with the kids help I finally got all the mowing hazard rocks picked up last a couple weeks ago so I don't have to worry about this happening again. Stay cool everyone!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 106F and 12% RH in Phoenix at lunchtime. Heading for record 113F day.

Slept in and missed my mild weather shop time window this morning. 
106F is not THAT bad, heading to shop for an hour to remind me what Hell feels like.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Bonka

Orange Park, Fl., +94°. RH 60% & Heat Index @ +106°.
I did a drive around in old Florida to do some photography. I saw a Coyote run accross a back road. The first one I've seen in my 40 years here. Of course they are are all over and not seen. I'm told by my son that they have several population areas in Jacksonville. 
I saw several in June when I went back home to SD for a visit.

5


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday's fishing trip was pretty darn nice. Warm and sunny and glass smooth water. We hit one lake about 30 miles from here. I hook a couple of nice rainbow but lost them at the boat. My buddy got one 15 incher. Around ten we headed for another lake closer to home. We brought home 8-10 decent sized perch from there. It so warm around here every body is starting to get a heavy algae bloom. It so bad on one of Snake river reservoirs there a hazard warning about almost any contact with the water.

It's starting to look we might get some dry lighting this evening. That's never good this time of year.


----------



## MSquared

BB - Heavy algae blooms happening all around here too. Many lakes are closed to swimmers, etc. until further notice. Lightning storms have been erupting on a regular basis. Followed by downpours. Waiting on one as I write. Thankful for that as we have our fair share of brush and forest fires caused by dry lightning.


----------



## bandit571

Still kind of sore..seems I don't bounce too well…..

This morning, it was cool, overcast, and misting rain….then the sun came out, and heated things up a bit too much…

Needed an Olde Pharte Power Nap…..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 79° today with clear skies and 65% RH. The next few days promise to be cooler and less humid. Should be nice.

I have all the rails and stiles cut for the cabinet doors. I just need to cut up a piece of ply for the panels.

Bandit - What were you trying ounce off of?

BBYeti - That was one heck of a rock hit. How's the shaft on the motor? I thought I bent the shaft once, but found it knocked the blade loose but it didn't fly off like yours. Hope nobody got hurt.

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Seems I took a "trip"....bounced off a few things, trying NOT to land on the floor…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, the particles scattered were a quartz rock about baseball sized. It was the riding motor deck so the engine was isolated. Fortunately it didn't tear up the spindle, just sheared the two retention bolts, it didn't even ding the blade all that bad. No one was around to get hurt but me and the whole epidsode really wasn't that spectacular, just loud.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rain overnight. One HECKUVA light show on the way home too. I got into the house with dinner and went and disconnected the radios again. One of these days I'll consider a lightning arrester system. The can be moderately priced to holy cow expensive.

75° and overcast now in the STL area. More rain in the vicinity.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
When the rain moved in yesterday, it was 92, sunny, and plenty of sun. Then it clabbered over, rained a bunch, and the temp went from 92 to 79 just that quick. Off and on rain all night, with thunder and lightening. Lightening struck about 1 mile from my location. More thunder. Woke up to rain again this morning, with more thunder. Quit for a while, and now it's coming again. The low this morning was 69 (nice), with the same conditions prevailing, but the humidity is at 93%, and rain forecast for the next several days straight. Lakes are still high, ramps under water, and looks like I'm never going to get to run my boat. And the wind is low at 1 mph. It's 75 now, and only 79 for a high.

It's wet around my neck of the woods, and has been for the last couple of days. Got about nearly 2" in the gauge.


----------



## Firewood

It's 72°, sunny with light breeze and 53% RH. It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Bonka

+95°, RH 65% Heat Index +105°. In Orange Park, Fl.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Slight cool down today for Phoenix. It's only 104F at lunch time, heading for 108F.
Heat warnings finally expired last night. Almost back down to normal temp for August. 

Predictions show chance for monsoon rain increasing, and high of 100F Saturday. Hope the guessed right this time? ~20 degree drop in summer temperatures is always nice. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's in the upper 70's today and seriously breezy, gusts to 20mph.

I've got a Shop Fox duct collector. I decided that I ought to empty the bag. I now have an Idea I should be doing that a little more frequently. I had saw dust and shavings above the metal divider. It made for a pretty big mess and
tomorrow I get to spend part of the morning blowing extra fine saw dust out the front garage doors. I had an acquaintance hanging around the shop. He was trying to help but only made things a bigger mess. His heart was in the right place though. I'd do it today but the winds blowing from that direction.


----------



## Firewood

It's already down to 68° here. The lower humidity let's the temp drop more quickly. Will be in the low 60's by the time we get home from dinner tonight.

BBob - I came dangerously close to doing that once. Trouble is, my shop is in the basement and the only way to get the bag of dust out is up through the house. And carrying a full bag isn't as easy as it used to be. So I try and be a bit more diligent about checking the bag.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I suspect I should check my bag too. The new table saw has been getting a lot of use and the improved flow with the DC on 220v is likely catching more dust.

75° and rain here


----------



## bandit571

rain off & on all day….mid to upper 70s…almost hit 80….

Ran one errand to the south end of town…almost hit a deer going out, and a Pheasant coming back…

Thanks to that tumble the other night..rehab on the left knee did not go very well, today….right knee was still acting up…rest of me is still sore…

Managed to get one job done..









Atkins/ Sheffield Panel saw is now done…sharpened up, shined up…and is now hung up with the other panel saws..


----------



## MSquared

Micro burst Hurricane force wind, rain, lightning here. Trees were bending big time! Passing over now.Transformers popping. More to come.


----------



## Kelp

I think it was 109F in Phoenix, AZ today. Not as muggy as it has been lately though. Glad to see at least one other AZ member in here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still hanging out in the low 90's today and for the past few days with plenty of humidity. It's tough getting motivated to get outside and take care of chores but I'll I have to do is remember how miserable winters up north were, any amount of heat and humidity is worth it not having to live through that again! Tomorrow the high is 76 and I really need to take a drive up the road and mow some more, should be the perfect time to do it, especially since all the hazards are clear (I hope!).


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome aboard Kelp!. Just so you know there's a couple of you desert rats hanging around here. I seriously do not envy you guys living in that heat!

It's going to heat up today almost 90 with clear blue skies.

Mike you should have seen the garbage company truck lifted that can up over the top to dump. Talk about a dust cloud! I'm definitely going to be checking that more frequently. Being the procrastinator that I am, bet I put it off as long as possible.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy Folks, and a special Howdy, Howdy to Kelp … now we all know that Kelp is Sea Weed and a rare thing in Arizona. Geezz, we have a Klutz, Kelp and a Grumpy … and I think there is another one in the greater Phoenix area I just can't think of his name right now … Sorry.

It's been hot, just look at Klutz report and take off 1 or 2 degrees and that is where I'm at …

Last year I sold a keep sake box ot a gal on ETSY and Wednesday she ordered another one similar to the one she bought … She lives in Auburn PA, so she has just become my best ETSY customer … She loves the string and berry inlay … Pictures will follow as we near completion.

Be safe in what you do, and be well


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's all of 69°, breezy and low humidity. So it feels a bit cool today.

I discovered a nail in my tire today. It's not even leaking, but it will eventually. And it's right on the outside edge of the tread. So I'm sitting in the repair shop hoping they can patch it. Grrr…. I should be working on my garage cabinets.

Kelp - welcome to the weather club.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

My DC is full. Luckily it's vented outside. Once the barrel fills up, the dust blows outside. There's a pile of sawdust outside over a foot deep. Probably should do something about that.

Mike, we went to Fenton the other night for flash flooding. Had to drive thru over a foot of water on 141 by hwy 30 in front of Dobbs. No big rescues, just some cars that flooded out in water that they never should have driven into. They drive fast thinking is better than going slow. Their cars felt differently.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bill. I am also going to be a little more attentive to my saw sawdust system. what a frigging mess today. It's pretty cleaned up for now! Lord willing tomorrow after church I get the face frame glued on to the front of drawers.. Then next week it's drawers and drawer slides.

Downside is I'm trying to decide what to plan for the next project maybe I need something very low stress work. Lead sifting comes to mind. Maybe 2-3 weeks grubbing in the shooting traps will calm me out. That is till I need to figure out what I'm going to build for Christmas presents.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I'm surprised that area was overwhelmed and flooded. It's not really that low of an area but I supposed if the stormdrains can't handle the runoff anything is possible. Living on top of a hill makes runoff a none issue here. It didn't seem like we had that much rain.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Woke up to find 82F and 56%RH in desert valley called Phoenix. Monsoon moisture creep in last night, and it is a sticky morning for us desert rats. High is forecast as cooler 102F today, but it will feel same as yesterday. 
Also have 20% chance for rain, which means some place in valley will get wet today, they just don't know where. 
Typical summer day in August ….

None of the posted estate/garage Saturday sales have any serious tools listed, or are on Grumpy's side of town, and will not be a bargain after I drive an hour each way. 
Get and go is acting sluggish this morning. But heading to garage hoping it wants to accomplish something today? Details later, maybe …

Welcome Kelp!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, we were on a conference call with the NWS and they said the rain was just right in that area.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I'm finally able to get on after having our internet go down for a good while. They are building some new homes in our area, and I don't know if that was the cause or not. But finally got on this morning,

The weather: It was 67 at coffee time, clabbered up badly, and the humidity was 94%, which means it's been wet around my neck of the woods for the last 2-3 days. We've had a ton of rain, and there's over 3" more in the gauge. Thunder, lightening, rain….we've had it all… The high only got to 69, then the rain quit,...It heated up again, and now it's 71, and the humidity is at 92%, so it's muggy out there. Winds at 5 mph., and the low will be cool in the a.m. at 65…...very nice…..!! The rain will pick back up later tonight, and more rain tomorrow….!! Geez….now I know how Noah felt, and I'm not going to get to float my Ark for some time….!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. This morning was a chilly start at 48°. But that was at 5:15am. Yeah, I was up, but certainly not out and about. After reaching a high of 70, were now at 67° and sunny with winds at 10 MPH and a few point of 46°. Quite pleasent.

I got the cabinet doors assembled and sanded today. I'll start finishing them tomorrow.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Spent the yesterday in Boise at my grandson's 2nd birthday. Those things are somewhat annoying. The kid hardly knows what's going on the older ones squabble to open the presents and the parents are trying to run the show. Glad it's over. I just sat in the back and had a cold soda.

Maybe later today I can fiddle with my chest of drawers a little.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

It's another heavy overcast day here in the mountains, and my neck of the woods with looks like more rain on the way. It's been a wet couple of weeks, and there's another 4+" of rain in the gauge. That makes about 10+' we've had. The lakes are extremely full, and the ramps still under water. On my home lake here, it's about 25-26' higher than normal pool. 
"pea-knuckle"... She's been cleaning and preparing snacks while they play. There's about 9-10 that'll be here, so I'll make myself scares for about 4 hours tomorrow. I may got look at new trucks and Suburbans. Or a movie….!!

Mike…...Be sure and post some pics of your new garage cabinets when you get them done. When I can someday I want to build some small cabinets to go behind the fence on my miter saw station to gain a little more storage…..

BurlyBob…..I know what you went through with a b.d. party for your grandson. Done the same thing with my kids and grandkids. Now they are all grown, and that's over with…lol…!! Glad you survived the ordeal……!!!

That's all I have for now. Just sittin' around mildewing to keep from molding……!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 mostly sunny, and definitely hot, degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Not very nice Sunday in Phoenix: it's 101F & a sticky 38% RH, feels like 108F.
No rain in forecast anymore, so anticipated cool down to 100 degrees was wishful thinking.

Humidity is lower as day passes, was muggy 90F & 60% RH this morning. 20 minutes in shop middle morning and I had enough. My get up and go must be visiting WI right now. lol

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a rainy, cloudy day here, but I managed to pick up a load of logs this morning, Mostly cherry. I'm glad I have new tires and 4wd or I'd still be there. Luckily the heavens opened up on the way back and cleaned the truck.

Rick, mom and dad are coming down to BS tomorrow. Hopefully the lake is in better shape now. I'm excited about planning a little trip to Stockton Lake in the next few months. I've never been there and have heard about nice smallies and some walleyes.


----------



## BurlyBob

I finally got the face frame glued and nailed on to the front of my fishing chest of drawers. I might go out to the garage, pull the clamps and scrape the glue here in a short while. I'm sure hoping to make some serious progress with this project this next week.

Looks like it's going to heat up this next week. Darn it! I'm enjoying this mid 80's. High 90's not so much.

On the up side I've got "Stickin the Mud" willing to do some shopping in Idaho for a move! Looks like we might be doing some looking around over there for a move. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's nice out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out and it looks like it's a little breezy judging from the trees moving around, but weather info say's it's only 10 mph. We're in for some rain later today and that's fine with me, the ground is so dry it's as hard as concrete. The temp is 68 rising to 76.

I've been a little busy as you may have guessed but still manage to make my way to the shop everyday. Work gets interrupted every once in a while to check up on the wife to make sure she's ok. I started working on making her a bed I promised her about 2 years ago. I was busy yesterday planning some red oak for the bed post's. As you can see, I don't have a dust collector system as yet, just an open door.










I've been keeping up on you guys everyday so I don't get behind in your projects. So, keep up the good work.

Well, it's time to head out to the shop and gets some stuff done for today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Like Don I'm headed to the shop to try and get some work done.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Hate it when it gets this hot.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 60s, and rain all day long…..feels, and looks like late September outside…

Them "singing bugs" started in last week….means 6 weeks until frost.

Front brakes on the van get worked on, tomorrow morning…pads are under warranty…labor is about $80…..

What's fer Lunch?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening everyone. It's been chilly and wet all day today. Earlier we were at 66 but we've moved up to 69. More rain through tomorrow it looks like. So far we've gotten about 2" in the rain gauge. And the dew point has been about the same as the temperature all day.

Don - That is some pile of dust you got going there. Kind of looks like a sluice box. Let us know how much gold you find in there. LOL

My base cabinets and the countertop are finally installed (less the doors). The uppers are ready to go up. Then I just need to put a couple coats of shellac on the doors and get them installed. Oh - and I also need to build the pull-out drawers for the lower cabinets. I'll get some pics in the next couple days.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

This morning just after I got to work we responded to flash flooding in the neighboring district, just a mile down the road. What's odd is that we responded to the same area last week for the same thing. This week is the first time in 27 years that I've known it to flood there. Rained for a while longer and then cleared up.


----------



## bandit571

70 degrees, 93% H….68 Dew Point, 10 mph winds out of the south…..going to be a wet, drizzly, cloudy, ugly day

Go sit at a shop, while they replace the front brakes on the van.

Too bleeding early in the morning….wasn't there a song with that phrase in it…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was another stormy night late last night. It hit about midnight, and started off with thunder and lightening followed by a steady downpour of pounding rain, and wind. The high yesterday got to 82, then the rain cooled it down to 73, It was an all-nighter. Woke up to a heavy cloud cover at coffee time at 9:30, as I take sleep aids. It was 62 with a clabbered sky. It's now 73, and the humidity is high again with 92%, and the winds are light at 4 mph. out the West. The high is supposed to reach 83 with the heavy clouds still hanging around. Very pleasant morning and day.

After my wife run me off yesterday because of her "pea knuckle" party she was hosting, I went and looked at new trucks. Found a 2020 GMC truck that I really liked. It has all the bells and whistles…!! My truck is a 2014 Silverado, and I can get a good deal on the trade-in. I may go back tomorrow and talk some more.

Bill…..Thanks for the heads-up on your parents. Hope they were able to get in the lake because of the high water, and can get out and catch a few fish while they are down here. Maybe we can meet again for supper and visit. We'll see how it goes.

Don…...The way it looks with all the sawdust and chips, it's time to invest in a dust collector. I'd hate to have to clean up all that mess. That would surely kill my back….!! A d.c. is a must in any shop that works the wood. Hope you spouse is coming along and getting better. It sounds like she is improving and on the mend, hopefully.

Mike…..Be sure and post some pics of the new cabinets. I need a few more for my shop, if I can ever get to where I can get in the shop. Backaches stop you from doing a lot of anything. It ain't getting any better.

Well…..I think that caught me up on the news and weather. Keep them post a coming. Getting close to 6,000.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a decent day it might hit 90 and very little wind.

I'm hoping to get a couple of drawers slapped together today and some drawer slides installed.

Rick, sure sorry to hear your back is not improving. I've been down in the back a few times. It sucks big green weenies for sure.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in a very warm San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is back to sauna like conditions. 40% RH and 84F at sunrise this morning, felt like 89F.
Was chased out of shop at 11am, as it's 101F now, heading for 110F.
Excessive heat warnings are back again too. 
More of same expected tomorrow.

Spent half my morning dealing with weeds, and mowing my postage stamp sized lawn (~18'x20'), other half cleaning/straightening up the shop. No real progress to report.

Update on Sheila (planer) repair? In case you missed it, ordered this:








got this instead:








.
It's missing a mounting boss, not to mention is is olive color from 1980's, and beat up like it was banging around in a tool box since the 80's.

Was told a replacement was coming last week, but never arrived. Sent a nasty gram over weekend to CS, and due to back to back errors; they upgraded the shipping for 12lb box with cast iron part to next day. So finally received the repair part I ordered from Grizzly over 2 weeks ago, today. Part arrived just as I was closing the door and calling it done for day. Will have to wait for another shop day to install it.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today turned out to be a great weather day. It started out on the humid side, but it's now 75° with a few point of 55°. Very pleasent

I took advantage of the nice day and installed the upper cabinets. The doors just need one more coat and they will be ready to hang. I need to run to Rockler's for some Baltic birch plywood for the pull out shelves. It's on sale for 40% off.

CaptK - Your lawn is 18×20? That's the size of my shop and THAT'S small! You could do that with the weed whacker. LOL

Rick - I'd love a new vehicle. Mine is a '07. Still runs great so no justifiable excuse to replace it yet. Some day

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Weather has finally cooled down a lot with low RH in the past few days. It's been a seriously oppressively hot and humid Summer this year! When they talk about Air Quality and Health Alerts, they're talking to me! Got relatively little done around the house this Summer. Knocking down walls and painting the house just wasn't in the cards. If it wasn't super heavy and sweltering out there, it was monsoons.

Mike - I have an '04 4Runner that has 100K on it and am planning to take it to 300K. My Mechanic ( Who I let do the 'heavy-lifting' repairs and maintenance on it, I do a lot myself) says it likely will go the distance. Plus, I love it. So, it's a keeper.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Mike* Yes, It is a nuisance, not a lawn by Midwest standards.

FWIW - living in suburbia AZ and being of average means, translates into you have no land around your house. It is almost as bad as Peoples Republic of Kalifornia. Commercial zoned (former farm) land around me sells for $300K+/acre, and residential zoned land is even higher last I checked. The rare large lot properties with 1.5 acre min lot sizes for horses, add $700K+ to the price of buying a house.
My current rental house lot has 10 feet on one side between house and block wall, and 12 feet on the other. Back of the house to block wall on lot line is 38 ft. Only have a 'yard', so the rescue mutts that SWMBO wanted, would have a place to desecrate.

My earlier posted measurements where a swag. Just for you I went and measured.
The grass is actually 16×20 in size, and shaped like a four lobe flower, and it's two feet smaller each way at center lines. Would post a pic of my joke lawn, but too embarrassed of weed situation surrounding it right now. Monsoon rains are PIA. Yard goes from rock garden to sea of weeds in less than a week after first big rain that rearranges the rocks, and washes off the pre-emergent killers. In two weeks, have a foot high jungle growing.

Also, Using a weed wacker on lawn is like using a chisel to rip a board straight? LOL
Have a Kobalt 40v electric mower that I bought used. Neighbor uses one of the those old fashion rotating blade manual mowers. They are very popular among the golf addicts who have 'nuisance' AZ lawns, which makes them somewhat expensive to obtain.

Go ahead and laugh, the lawn situation in AZ is really really silly. :-0)

Cheers!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

1 word for you Klutz…gravel. I'll keep my 1.25 acres in the woods here in Missouri. Even though we get stifling temps in the summer and snow and sub 0 temps in the winter, I'm not beholden to a bunch of odd nuisance laws.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt, I sure understand your feeling about not having enough land. I've got a 15 foot back yard. I'm trying to look for a piece of ground in Idaho where I can have a decent house and a nice big detached shop. At my age I really don't want to start out remodeling a place for the next 15+ years. I just want a decent piece of ground with a crap load of privacy.


----------



## Firewood

CaptK - I hear what your saying. Lawns+Arizona=No Water. What I didn't realize is the cost for property. It's expensive here, but unless you are in some hoity toity community it isn't that expensive. My old house sat on 5.5 acres and that land cost all of $64k. Granted, it was 20 years ago, but still…

Marty - yeah, my Pilot is at about 185k. Longest I've ever owned a vehicle.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather in Phoenix? Hot! 
Another Excessive Heat Warning day happening.
Woke to 87F and 38% RH at 6am. Was chased out of shop by 10am with 100F temperatures and 28% RH.
Heading for 105F high. At least the humidity has dropped below 30% today, and heat index is only +1-2 degrees instead of +5-7 degrees like past couple days? 

Happy to share that Sheila (Powermatic 15" Planer) has been reassembled with new Grizzly gear case cover (painted gold of course), and new gaskets/seals. Hopefully the irritating oil leak has been fixed? Fingers crossed.
Before it mostly leaked during overnight storage, with only slightest sheen of oil on speed shift knob when it was running. Ran it for 30 minutes, 4 of which it was actually running wood, as she devours wood at 16-20 fpm. LOL
No leaks visible yet, but only time will tell if she is happy now.

BTW - No small garage shop needs to have both a Powermatic 15" and Jet 20" 4 post planer. That's silly, right? Now that Sheila is 'fixed', can put her up for sale and clear some shop space. If local LJ is interested, drop me a PM.

PS - Mike in STL - two houses I built in Arizona since I moved to SW, both had no turf grass. BIG fan of zero maintenance gravel yards. One time I had a lawn, it was fake grass, AKA plastic carpet. Even had misting irrigation on it to keep it cool enough to use in summer. Sure was different to be working and flush with cash, ah those were the days. :-0) 
That said, even with mostly gravel yards: still have to spray for weeds about every 3 months, and trim the bushes twice a year, and trim trees every winter. Which translates into paying someone couple hundred once a quarter for yard work, or DIY. Again, Lawns in AZ are silly, my neighbors with front lawns pay $100 week for yard care to keep the HOA Nazi enforcers happy.

In the: it sucks to get old category:
Am hurting bad for my yard work exercise yesterday. Woke up last night with muscle spasms in lower back and upper legs from bending over pulling weeds. Had minor bladder control issues and could not walk for 1st half hour. Good thing I am too mean and ornery to die from yard work. Quick dosing with potassium & magnesium salts, and ibuprofen; washed down with Gatorade and was only achy afterwards. Little stiff today, but been in worse shape facing 100F temperatures having fun in garage!  
.
#IAMAKLUTZ

That's All Folks…..cue music…. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a hot one today, 98+. That's way to darn hot for me.


----------



## bandit571

Sunny, a few clouds, a bit of a breeze….mid to upper 70s….after being 61 degrees this morning..
Perfect day…would like it to be this way year round….

May have "pinched" a few things inside the right knee….has a couple "dents".....after the two tumbles I took last week….left knee is much better from rehab….must be the right knee's turn? Starting to impact what they can do with the left knee…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has come up with an idea for the next Project…..a Tool Chest. Stay tuned….will start on in after Labor Day Weekend….I hope.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

A really nice one out there today. It was 61 this morning at coffee time, with plenty of sun, no wind hardly at all, and the humidity was at 58% at that time. It warmed up a little during the day, and reached a high of 84, which is now. Still plenty of sun, 0 winds, and the humidity is only 38%. Feels like 84 cause it is 84…..!! No rain in the forecast.

Tonight the low will be 61 in the morning, then a high of 85 for tomorrow….

My back has been giving me fits today. I think there's something ruptured the way it feels… It's down low around L5 S1 just above my tail bone, and hurts all the way across my back. Had to take some heavy meds to ease it up. It could be some pinched nerves because my left toes are feeling a little numb. Got to see about that…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Today was cool and dry. It was 54° when I rolled out of bed this morning and finally got up to 70°, 46% RH and winds blowing 21 MPH and gusting to 32 MPH.

Rick - sorry to hear your back hasn't shown much improvement since your surgery. Get the numbness in your foot checked out. Deb has neuropathy in her foot due to back issues. Her surgery helped some but it's back again.

CaptK - Glad to hear you got Sheila fixed up. I wouldn't mention you plan on selling her if you're within (g)ear shot of her. She may not take it well. LOL

Well that's all I got for now. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 85, but will be cooling back into the 70s for the rest of the week they say. I've been totally out of whack for the last week. Gone to Swimbo's family reunion in the 5er. Outlaws are normal, everything went well. We got a guy lined up to remodel 2 baths today. Glad that is decided. Long lead time on the wall material. Might be done shortly after New Year, maybe quicker, but doubtful.

Grandson says it only cools off about 10 degrees at night down to 95 in Djibouti. Last month was hot, 105 at night and 115 days! ;-((

BBob, Those parties are spoiled training. Our kids got more for one birthday than I got all the time I was growing up for all my birthdays ;-)

CaptK, Glad you are winning the "War of the Roses" ;-)

Don, your wife must be doing well if you just check on her once in a while. That is good.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Whoa.
Phoenix valley is getting slammed to night after dark. Torrential rain (inch/hour), wind, and massive light show. Flash Flood warnings posted for most valley areas. Couple of under passes flooded. It is a serious storm.

Had 3 storm fronts all converge at same time. News reports 16K without power due lightning strikes, mostly in NE foot hills where the violence was strongest early on. Seems to have gone around my neighborhood initially. Got wet for 2-3 minutes, and then blew NW and dry now. Radar shows it coming more south east as it tapers off. Only good part is that temps dropped from 100 to 81 almost instantly as it hit.

Poor grumpy, his neighborhood had darkest red (heaviest rain and lightning) for last hour. Reports of flash floods in area too. :-0)

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

You are so right about those parties, Bob.

Looks like is might get close to 90 to and maybe a shower. I doubt it's anything like Grumpy and Capt are getting.

Headed to the shop to knock a couple of drawers. My progress is always slow. I sometimes wonder if I'll ever get everything on my list completed.


----------



## Grumpymike

Yep Klutz your right, we got dumped on in torrents, all the dry washes were not dry, but they did as their name implies … they washed out the roads … so at 4:30 I fired up my tractor and started filling and regrading the wash areas so that the working class can get to work … I met two other land owners out with their tractors clearing debris off of the road ways … 
ahhh yes it is monsoon season.
Aw geezz, I was in the shop and noticed that one of the glue bottles was ozzing a thicker than normal glue, I looked at the purchase date, and it was 6 of 2017 … Well that partial gallon jug went in the trash and off to the woodworkers store I went … Tightbond folks say that you can add a bit of water and reconstitute it, but I'd sure hate to have a $600 project fail because of $.25 worth of expired glue … Just one of my pet peeves.

Stay safe and please be well … That goes for you too Rick, get rid of that back pain.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like a repeat of yesterday's weather….with fewer clouds, is all…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Greetings Gang, It's rainy and the temps are mild here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is hovering around 74 tonight with rain and a low temp of 58 overnight. The same temp rotation is expected for the next couple of days.

First of guys, the wife is doing better. She is using a walker to get around. I think she's using it too much but, I'm not her doctor. She is getting wore out at PT when she goes. Tuesday, we visit the cardiologist in Ann Arbor home of the Michigan Wolverines. She's excited about that. She loves U of M as she graduated from there. I think if she cut herself, she'd bleed Blue. LOL

Well I got my Eleksmaker laser engraver and it was a pain putting together with out any written instruction. I had to go on-line and find Photo instructions which helped but no description of the parts. It took a few times and a few mistakes to finally get it done right, I think. * Festus and FF Bill*, you'll have to look at the pictures to let me know for sure. I have one electric part left over and I have no idea where it goes. Help!














































That's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to mid 80's today along with higher humidity (it was a package deal - couldn't say no to the price). There was a chance for rain but it pushed north of us.

The garage cabinets are almost done. The doors are on the uppers and I'll get the lower doors on tomorrow. I'll get a pic tomorrow. I promise.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

Don - I'll be watching your progress with the laser and will be interested in the group's consensus on how well they work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yours is a little different from Mine, Don. Mine didn't have that separate part. Seems like it might be important though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, started with 18,000' cloud cover, then a little rain and giving way to near 80 and partly cloudy. They are calling for partly cloudy near 80 for the foreseeable future, 10 days.

Don, I probably have the same reverence as you wife does for U of M, but mine is for the tools of my trade. I have been retired for 5 years and I still feel naked going anywhere without my electrical tools.

I heard about using hair spray for wasps and hornets instead of flying insect killer. It works; instead of flying away, they go down ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

At midnight in Phoenix it is DARK, and 90F. lol

It was not mild in Phoenix today. Started out cloudy, and temp built slow, but high was 104, with 40-60% RH. 
We go back to 110F this weekend, with more monsoon moisture expected Sunday.

Exciting weekend planned, sort of: 
This is weekend SWMBO volunteered me to help move my daughter and her stuff collection from Flagstaff to Phoenix. :-( 
It's only 3 hour drive each way through the mountains, it could be worse? Nah…
Spent day getting ready to leave town. You know, taking care of the usual stuff easily ignored. Truck prep: Oil change, check fluids, check tire pressures, wash & vacuum truck. Human prep: hair cut, wash and pack clothes, pack water, Gatorade, alcohol and pain killers, etc. 
Up late as I wanted to pack up the collection of moving boxes and stuff SWMBO collected all week from friends.

The trip is not all dread and pain. Flagstaff has much higher elevation, with highs of 85F, and lows of 54F. Looking forward to being COLD overnight!!! Also have a side trip to check out some hardwood slabs planned. 
If wood shopping goes well; will share some pics.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe this Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

It made it to 99 yesterday and 85 today, tomorrow is suppose to be 93.

Yesterday I knocked out a drawer and today found out I mis-measured, an inch to wide. So today I built a replacement. Tomorrow I get to buy another sheet of melamine. Guess i'll use what's left over to build a table saw sled and a drill press table.

Don, That gizmo of yours looks pretty technical. Doubt I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently a certain little tractor will be at West Liberty, OH' Tractor Fest, this weekend…









No…it ain't mine, either….

Hope this fine weather holds for Saturday morning….lots of vendors to check out….mine even find a few good tools…again.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it to 70° today with sunny skies and dew points in the mid 40's. It's now down to 55°.

The garage cabinets are in and top cabinets are already filled. I need some BB ply for pull out shelves in the lower cabs. It goes on sale for 40% off on Sunday.



















I thought some of you might enjoy this pic of the shop. I hope I redeemed myself.










CaptK - have fun moving your daughter this weekend.

BBob - I did that when I built my miter saw station. Only it was all 4 pull out shelves. They fit in the cabinets perfectly. Problem was the doors were only 1/2" overlay and didn't clear the frame when opened so they prevented the shelf from pulling out. Grrr…

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cool start for today's weather pattern. It was 66 at my coffee and get up time (not early) Plenty of clabber in the air, and the humidity was at 81% and it still is that. Wind at 4 mph., and the sun is beginning to break through the clabber. The high will reach about 85…..maybe a touch higher….Just have to wait and see….!!

Capt. Klutz…..Be safe on your trip moving your daughter for higher learning…Collage sure ain't like it used to be when I went back in the day….almost 42 years ago….!!

Mike…..Those garage cabinets are beautiful….As usual, you 're in fine form on building projects. They look great. I like the countertop you added to the lower one….Did you have it made, or already have it…? You know brother, you need to keep your shop a little cleaner, and tidy up in there…..lol…..!! I like everything about your shop, and especially the floor…I enjoy looking at your miter saw station and bench. You gave me an idea about using a roll of brown paper to cover the bench top….I have a brand new roll, but haven't been able to add it to my bench. This sorry back pain keeps me from doing anything in mine….!! I'm about to give up hope….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that is a dandy looking shop you have there. It looks far more organized than mine. I want a workbench like yours. I need to figure out how to maneuver it around during the winter when I store my boat.

I spent the morning at a flea market. Just a bunch of boring household yard sale stuff and artsy crafty stuff. I didn't see one single decent hand plane or woodworking tool worth a dime.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…I better not say a thing….buut…













































And, I didn't even visit the Tractor Displays and other goodies…and, trying to leave the place, got behind a Ferguson ( before Massey) tractor, that had one speed….S L O W….


----------



## BurlyBob

Quit teasing me Bandit!


----------



## Firewood

Today peaked at 70° with dew points in the 40's again. It started clouding up and temps dropped to mid 60's around 4 pm. We may get some rain tonight.

Thanks for the comments on the cabinets. The top is just a laminate top from Menards. It was a bit warped when I bought it and got a lot worse by the time I was ready to install it.

Rick - The shop floor is bare concrete. On the other hand, the garage floor is the one I like. It's a 2 part epoxy professionally installed. They start by surface grinding the concrete, then prime, the apply 2 part color, the load up with paint chips, to hen clear coat. Wish I could have got that in the basement too.

BBob - the casters I added to the bench make moving it a breeze.

Bandit - Nice score. Looks like you made out like a…..
...bandit. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An anutter wunnerful, wunnerful Saturday in WW with lots of naps, near 80, mostly cloudy, a few drops of sprinkle. Last time it rained a little, the gauge was dry. I suppose it didn't count, eh?

Mike, the shop looks great. I need to get my inventory reduced to that point ;-)

Bandit, I don't recall any hot pink Allis-Chalmers when I was growing up. I think they have misspelled it. That must be an Alice Chalmers ;-))

Took Swimbo to the Puyallup State Fair yesterday. It runs 3 weeks and 4 weekends ! Glad we got that out of the way. Mostly same stuff as last year. Even saw a neighbor woodworking lady with her marble machine. I'm gonna built one someday, after the bathroom remodels and the 700 square foot deck get done. Wood decks are man's worst invention! Well. 2nd worst after plumbing!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's pretty overcast with the occasional rain shower popping up. The temp is 58 and gonna try to reach 72 today.

*Mike*, I'll try to keep you and everyone else up to date on my laser engraver episodes. It's been fun so far but I haven't hooked up the computer yet. I'm still trying to figure out the programs.

I've got two projects going on right now in the shop. I've been working on a new bed for my bride and while the glue sets up, I've been working on a roll around station for my new toy, the laser engraver. I don't have a bench top clear enough to set it on without disturbing something else. So, I decided to make a roll around cabinet for it. I didn't have any large pieces of plywood laying around so I've been gluing up some wide pine to make the platforms for the cabinet. Hopefully it will work.

I went golfing yesterday and took my wife with me on the cart. She had a good time watching me but, she had a hard time sitting in the cart for 18 holes. Occasionally, I would walk her up to the green or tee box so she could get some exercise. She likes getting out in the air when she can. Everyday seems to be getting better but, she's a little nervous about the upcoming appointment with the cardiologist in Ann Arbor on Tuesday.

You east-coasters better beware of the big blow coming your way. *Big Block Yeti, Gerald and M Squared*. Good Luck.

Well, it's time to head out to the shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

WW BOB, Now that's funny, Alice.

Well, I did it again. Went to the lumber yard and forgot an essential item to finish some more drawers. I forgot to buy that Iron on edge banding. Should have made a shopping list! I do that all the time especially when "Stick in the Mud" asks me to get something. Looks like I'll just get the parts cut out and dry fit today. Edge banding, glue ups and installations tomorrow.

It's going to hit the mid 90's here today. I'm just thankful I don't have to face a storm like you on the east coast.
Be safe.


----------



## bandit571

Dodging showers all day…then it gets hot and steamy, again….
Film @ 2300….


----------



## MSquared

AF - Yeah man! We're keeping an eye on Dorian for sure. Right now, it's bearing down on the Bahamas and Miami area, including to the North of there, is battening down the hatches. Sustained winds of 185mph at the moment and moving slowly. That's VERY bad! No report on speed of wind gusts yet. Here, we may luck out just getting heavy rain and high winds from the edge of the Hurricane. Or, ........ ?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful. wunnerful day in WW, relatively calm, partly cloudy and headed to high 70s.

Marty I just saw this : 1245pm Update: Hurricane #Dorian has made landfall at Elbow Cay, Abacos. Maximum sustained winds have increased to 185 mph with gusts over 220 mph. http://hurricanes.gov

Looks like they need to add a category 6 and maybe even a 7! ;-(


----------



## MSquared

Topamax - This one's a powerful sucker! More so than they expected. You may be right, Cat 5 and greater may be in order. Heard Bahamian and environs officials telling people to take this one extremely seriously. Their ominous, and very direct instructions are for everybody to run for cover. And they're used to big Hurricanes over there!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon from Phoenix!
It's 100F & 30% RH, so it feels like 103F at Noon. Heading for 105F.
Only boring, blistering, sunshine here, with maybe slightest breeze. 
Sorry; no hericanes, or himacanes in desert SW! 

Finished moving daughter 200 miles from old apt to new apt. 
That girl has too many clothes. Drives me nuts, but SWMBO and daughter think best way to pack clothes is using plastic garbage bags. They rip, tear, and are a total PIA to deal with. Had half trailer with bags of clothes.
New apt was upstairs, so hired some 'lumpers' to unload and carry carp upstairs. Good thing I did, as I wrenched my knee loading yesterday and stairs were bordering on impossible this morning.
Will let swelling rescind before I react, but may be time for another pain killer/cortisone injection thanks to arthritis?

2nd best part Flagstaff trip was weather: 82F high, and 54F low for both days! 
Best part was side trip to check out some wood slabs. Responded to post on CL for cheap wood.  Guy was able to get cheap urban tree removal logs, and had good stuff milled in slabs. Had large assortment of soft/hard woods. Decided to bring home a couple boards for projects this winter?








They are all air dried, and stored long enough they are ready for immediate use.

Red/Orange five footer 2" thick on left is generically called Eucalyptus, and is common in AZ/CA. It's probably Eucalyptus tereticornis, or Eucalyptus camaldulensis. Is a cousin to Jarah from Australia, and is hard/heavy as rock. Wood Index calls it (Forest or River) Red Gum. Need to make a coffee table for daughter, and it will do nicely. Will need some epoxy crack fill/stabilization.. Splashed some water on it to highlight color and figure:

















Next in middle is some 4/4 olive slabs. They were cheap enough that working around pith is non-issue. Should make some small boxes? Olive always has subtle figured grain, will be fun to figure out how to bring it life in project:








.
The last 7ft 8/4 slab is Sissoo (Indian Rosewood). Wanted some rosewood for plane totes/knobs, but more I look at the wood, and figure in sapwood; the less I want to cut it up into little pieces. 








. 
Now I just need the AZ weather to cool off some, so I can spend more time in shop!
Hope you enjoy the wood porn!

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Dodging Rain drops most of the day….and it was steamy when it wasn't raining…




































They had just started the red 2 cylinder right before I took a photo. Little blue was putting along, when I went by…









They were trying to saw a few Pine logs,,,,had a few problems…









And, this came home with me….
Lot of walking, today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit, you done did good finding those tools among the tractors ;-) One of our neighbors had a Minneapolis - Moline tractor. The only one I ever remember seeing.

CaptK, Looks like the move trip was worthwhile from the looks of the wood.

If you guys with knee issues get unloader braces, I'm sure you will luv 'em. The ones I have have stabilized my knees so well I don't need to wear as much as the older generation braces of the 90s.

That hurricane is the most powerful to ever hit the Bahamas! 2nd most powerful on record.


----------



## Firewood

Glad I don't live on the east coast. It's 69° here, calm winds and humidity around 60%. Very pleasent weather. And the cicadas are buzzing.

Since I didn't yet have my Baltic birch ply, yesterday I put together a case for my tracksaw rails. This is something that's been on my to do list for a while and then it showed up in the latest issue of Wood Magazine



















Bandit - the other day I was heading to the dentist and saw what looked like a steam tractor on a flatbed. What stood out was the fact smoke was coming out of the stack.

CaptK - great find on the slabs. In that Arizona climate it must have taken at least a week and a half to air dry them. LOL. Take care of those knees.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother it was a hot one again. It hit 90, but sure felt closer to 95.

I spent the afternoon up grading a miter gauge fence. I feel pretty proud as I had only one trip to the hardware store for a coupe of bolts and wing nuts. Everything else needed was on hand. So far this fence sure seems to work nice. It should make repeat cuts a dream.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix weather update: 
Monsoon rain/wind appeared at dinner time. Reports of 1.25" hail, heavy rain, and flash floods between Phoenix and Tucson. But it appears to be skipping right over most population. 
There are dark gray clouds, thunder, and massive electrical storms in distance around me, but no measurable rain. Temperature dropped on 92F, with wind, it's almost 'nice'. 
If I believe the radar history, folks in hills on Grumpy's side of town might have had some rain?

*Bandit* 
Thanks for pictures.
When I lived in Ohio, a friend and work mentor of mine collected old gas engines near Loveland. West Liberty Tractor Fest was his biggest playground. He knew all the regulars. For fun, would help him with transportation and setup of his toys for the event. Even after I moved away, would make plans to stop into West Liberty. Cool place. 
My friend passed a few months before I moved to AZ. He called me to tell of sudden cancer issue, and ask if I wanted any old tools before he passed. Decided to stop by and collect a couple old Stanley planes to honor him and what I learned about old iron. The West Liberty event has a staple of old iron events in region. I attended the 25th anniversary. Hmm, wait, 50th Anniversary was last year right? Damn I'm getting old.

Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Labor Day to all.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Was very FOGGY this morning….like 1/2 a block ….70s for a high today…not too bad…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's getting close to the high of 90 today. Just trying to get a couple of drawers done.

So today 41 years ago "Stick in the Mud" and I got married. It's been a long road from there to here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary Bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, near 80, 53%, 4 mph with gusts to 5 mph. They are calling for perfect weather for the foreseeable future, another 10 days.

Congrats on making 41 years BBob, Happy Anniversary! If we last another 10 days it will be 49.

Happy Labor Day all you laborers! One of the stories I heard from an old timer on the radio a few years ago was his grandpa organized a strike against the Czar in the late 19th century at a mine. They were striking to get their work week cut from 7 12s down to 7 10s. I do not recall his motivation, but the Czar cut the work week down to 6 10s.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 77° with humidity at 61% and winds ~12 MPH. We had a brief shower this afternoon but now it's partly cloudy

Happy Anniversary BBob.

Anyone like cruising? Viking just launched the world's longest cruise out of London. 245 days, 6 continents, 111 cities and ports. Starting price is a meer $93k per person. I like cruising, but not sure I like it that much

Garage cabinets are done. Now on to the next project…. Time is running out…..

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Happiest of happy anniversaries, BBob.


----------



## MSquared

At last reports, Dorian has lost some strength for the moment. It's still sitting over the Bahamas, winds down about 20 mph from yesterday. Cat 4-5 now. Still horrendous winds ongoing and flood damage. Many houses submerged. Nearby Abaco's hit terribly hard. Some say it's been leveled. They're having a very hard time getting boats in to get folks out and survey damage. Florida's next in it's path. A fair bit of relatively warm Ocean to go to build it back up again. 
Here, a few days away from direct effects if it doesn't get pushed back out to sea or make landfall around the Carolina's/Georgia area and bust up into a Tropical Storm. Water Spouts reported off Fire Island here today. A barrier island, very low and mostly sand on the South Shore of L.I.. About 15 miles SSE of my front door. "The weather, she's a'brewin' "!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks all, gang.


----------



## Firewood

BBob - somehow I missed your post showing the fence upgrade. What material did you make it out of?


----------



## MSquared

BB-Congrats! You're indeed a man of above average endurance! We had our 28th last weekend. Apparently, this is a direct result of my doing pretty much all of the cooking. This way, I knew I wasn't getting poisoned!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I did that using left over pieces of melamine and a piece of Rockler t-track. I gave it a pretty decent test drive today and really like it.


----------



## dbray55

Dorian is still over the Bahamas. Hasn't made its way here yet, still waiting.

This storm really has it in for those islands.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still hot in the upstate averaging a high of ~85 everyday, just the way I like it! Kids started school last week and already brought home enough germs to give me a cold. Not too bad yet but messing with my sleep and clogging my sinuses, the worst is constantly feeling like I need to sneeze.

In other news, I've been scouring FB marketplace for a while in search of a small garden trailer to pull behind my riding mower and they're out there for under $50 but seem to sell almost instantly. Missed out on a nice Rubbermaid one (no rust) for $35 that looked new only 2 hours after it was posted. I looked online for a new one and they're $200-$300 except for exactly what I was looking for priced at only $74.99 on ruzshop.com, so I ordered it. Had some trouble processing the payment but after I got it to go through, I did some digging, TOTAL SCAM!! Apparently the site has only been up since 7/19 but it was at the top of the list on my google search. An hour down the drain with the CC company this morning and they can't do anything until it posts instead of addressing the problem while it's pending (can you say inefficient?) so now I have to call them again in 2-3 days and go through the whole process again. Luckily it looks like it will be no problem to dispute the charge and avoid loosing any money but still a PITA nonetheless.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day from Phoenix!
It's hot outside. No clue on temperature as my electronic weather station needs new batteries, and there are none to be found in house. :-(
Typical 'Monday' errands prevented any time in shop this morning, but I didn't know we were out of batteries.

BTW - The RH yesterday was ~50%, and felt like a sauna. Stayed inside napping and doing laundry, while recovering from daughter's move. 
BUT Did have a herricane pass through yesterday, as SWMBO decided it was a whole house cleaning day. LOL

Weather.com says it's 100F & 28% RH. Heading for 108F. Another not so nice day in desert.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today we reached the upper 70's, windy with humidity at 89%. It was a pretty dreary day until a heavy rain shower moved through this afternoon. Now the temps and humidity will be dropping. Tomorrow will only be in the 60"s.

Had to get some blood tests done today as a precursor to upcoming surgery. Not looking forward to it, but it's gotta be done.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Bahamas had it very rough. There's a slight chance of being deployed there. Waiting to see.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that a hopeful wait or an apprehensive one?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopeful for sure. We train in preparation for the opportunity to deploy wherever needed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I can certainly think of worse places to have to go to. Do they extend beyond US territories or does that dip too much into where the military is usually working?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of the 28 task forces like mine, 2 are set up for international deployment anywhere in the world. Those are from California and Virginia. Others can do it, but not very often. We had a chance to go to Mexico a few years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, near 80. The perfect weather they were calling for the foreseeable future may be getting a rain cloud about mid-point. We'll see if there is enough to get a few drops in the gauge. Last time it was dry.

Hope you get your adventure, Bill. I'm sure they can use all the help they can get. Looks like most of the houses were flat on tonight's news ;-(

BigBlock, thank your lucky stars it was a CC, not a Debit Card! I'm still trying to get all mom's stuff straightened out and in her new bank account after the fraudulent withdrawals a few months ago.

I was doing a little demo in the bathroom today. I've been feeling a little arthritis in my thumb. Today it made a big move into the whole hand ;-((

DBob, we haven't seen any news from you for quite a while. Hope no news is good news!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been out of pocket the last several days, cause I came down with Bronchitis and chest congestion really bad. The Bronchitis was/ is the worst, cause it makes it really hard to breathe….I ran a fever of about 101-102 temp, and thought I was gonna die…It makes you very weak, can't eat hardly anything, just drink liquids mostly….My strength has been zapped, so mainly it's been bed rest. and taking meds to try and get some energy back…I feel a little better today, but still have to deal with my back problem too. So I've been pretty well screwed for a while. I know I'm way behind on trying to catch up with all the post, so I'm not going to try….Maybe just the last few. I've been out of my head…..!!! You'll have to excuse me for getting behind, but ******************** happens…..!! All I know on the weather for the last several days is that it's been hot out, according to my spouse. And I have no idea how or where I might have caught this crap….I'm still coughing up crap, so hopefully that's a good sign….I do know about today's weather. It was 70 when I finally rose and tried to drink some coffee…..Even that didn't taste good at first. Plenty of sun out, no clouds, no rain, and the temp now is 85, with the humidity at 69%, and the wind is light at 3 mph. Feels like 93 out now, and the high will reach 95. I'm beginning to get a little weak from sitting up for a while, so I'm gonna sign off for now. Hopefully I can keep up with our post, as we're moving towards that 6,000 mark. Yep….my meds are starting to kick in, so I'm going back to bed….Later gang….!!

A couple of more things:

BurlyBob…..Happy belated wedding anniversary to you and your bride. 41 years, huh? Me and my spouse are working on 42….That's a long time with one woman….lol….!!

Mike…..I read your last post…..What kind of surgery are you going to have? I hope it's nothing really serious..!! But then again, ALL surgeries are serious the way I look at it…..I've 34, and they were all serious…..!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Excessive heat warnings again today in Phoenix. :-(
It's mostly sunny, 99F & 30%RH at 10 am, feels like 103F. 
Heading for 110F today.

Saw it was 85F outside and still 92 in shop at sunrise, and decided to go back to sleep.
It usually cools down after labor day, what happened to normal weather?

Hoping someone is having great day!


----------



## MSquared

Starting to feel the effects of Dorian here. Storm clouds from the South off the Ocean. Temps jumped by 20 from this morning as well as RH jump by 20. Turning now out of the NW with cold front. When those two collide later today, T-Storms, heavy rains and flooding. Could be a nasty formula! Goes with the territory. Obviously, been there … and hate that!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 searingly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

WWBob. Sorry I haven't been posting as much as I used to. I read everyone's posts, and I always try to check in, but I haven't been feeling up to snuff lately. Also, I find it difficult to type on my phone's little keyboard. I'll try to do better.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It hasn't made it past 63 today.Humidity is at 68%, winds are light at 6 MPH and it's been cloudy all day.

Not much going on here the last couple days. I need to get started on a companion cremation urn, but the cemetery is slow getting back to me with the max dimensions it can be (it's a long story). Anyway, I threw together a spline jig for the table saw while waiting for the call back.

Rick - Sorry to hear you are under the weather. Along with your back issues, it has to be miserable. I hope you can kick it soon. As for my upcoming surgery - They found some prostate cancer when I had my biopsy done a while back. So out it goes! I had the choice between surgery or radiation and even the radiation oncologist thought surgery is the better option given my age and general health. It sounds like it's a 6 hour or so procedure. At least I'll be able to catch up on my sleep. I've already had a couple other tests and it doesn't appear to have spread outside the prostate, but won't know for sure until afterwords.

Well, that's all for now. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Knee Doctor Visit, today…...got a shot in each knee..OUCH….so, I am gimping around a bit….80s today, then 70s for a week….usual Ohio weather….


----------



## BurlyBob

I got the last drawer installed in my fishing gear chest of drawers. I had a bit of a struggle as it didn't want to play nice with me. I noticed that the rail piece attached to the drawer wasn't tracking correctly the slider. I fiddled around with it then finally came up with the idea of putting a fender washer between the slider and the side of the chest. Now it works like a champ.

Rick, sure sounds like you can't catch a decent break. I'm sorry to hear your having such tough time. Here's hoping you start feeling better soon. Likewise to you as well DBob.

It hit 90 today and there's a little smoke in the area. Looks like we might get some thunderstorms tomorrow. I sure hope they start anymore fires.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a bit overcast here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 57 and rising to 75 later today. Winds are calm at 1 mph and the RH is 83%. We had a low front move in from Canada yesterday and with it, the cool temps which makes it feel like fall. I knew summer wasn't gonna last forever, but it coulda stayed a little longer.

I've been trying to get some shop time in between doctor's appointment's but, it is hard to do. I finally got the post's done for the bed frame I've been working on. That was the hard part of the bed frame. The rest should go easy. I've also been trying to download and install the software for the laser engraver. Those darn Chinese can't make it easy and they don't have any instructions on how to do it. I've been talking to Festus about the download and it's just not getting done. I don't know if it's me or the program or the computer. I'm getting frustrated.

*Rick*, sure am sorry to hear of your illness. That's gotta be rough. I sure hope you get better soon. You just haven't been the same since your back went out and now the bug has you. Get well soon.

*Dawson Bob*, I've noticed that you haven't been yourself for a while now. What seems to be the problem? Have you been to the doctor about your "not feeling well"? Maybe they can help. You used to tell some tall tales and I miss them. I hope you get better too.

*Firewood*, Gosh, I don't know what to say about your illness. I guess just put your faith in the almighty and pray it doesn't get worse. I truly hope it all goes well for you. Have you got a date yet for your surgery?

Well, enough for now. I'm gonna head out to the shop for a while before my bride wakes up. So, stay safe my friends and to all those effected by Dorian, stay outta harms way.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 94 today with a 50/50 chance of thunderstorms and rain tonight.

I'm hoping to get some drawer fronts cut and ready for staining today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I was going to get on our thread earlier, but the power went off around 8:45 or so, and has just came back on about 10-12 minutes ago. They have been laying / stringing new cables in and around our subdivision for new fiber optics that the power company is installing for several days now. Every time they do that, it knocks the power out, or blows a transformer…..! I'm getting tired of having to go around and re-set everything in the house like clocks, coffee maker, etc. It's getting mighty old now. Also they've been digging new ditches to lay new water lines, so we loose water, also….!! Seems like it's always something around here they are either shutting down, or turning off. Been putting in/ replacing new poles and transformers, too, so like I said, always something. Ok….I'm done bitching….!! And….I still have the crud, and have lost my voice. Sore throat and deep cough….At least I don't have to talk to my wife, or answer her when she says something…...lol…..

The weather: It's hot, and getting hotter…..! The low was 69 (?) and now it's 82. The humidity is at 76%, and the wind is light at 3 mph. The high will get to 92 or higher…..!! The barometric pressure is 30.11. A high barometer effects people, animals, and fish.

Mike…..Brother, I'm really sorry to hear you have prostate cancer. Hopefully they can get it all with the surgery. One of my closest friends in Memphis found out he had prostate cancer after having a biopsy done, and they did surgery and got it all….He's been clear now for a few years….Hopefully they can do the same for you…Let's keep our fingers crossed that it will be successful. Do you know when you'll have it done? keep us in the loop.

Burly Bob…..Glad to hear you got the drawer slide (s) whipped…..I've ran into that problem a time or two (prolly as we all have), and I 'm sure you know that when you build a drawer, always make it 1" smaller than the opening in the cabinet. That gives you a 1/2" on either side for the drawer slides, as they are usually 1/2" thick….But…I know you know that, too…!!

Don…..Sounds like you're making good progress on the new bed. What size will it be…? Double, queen, or king size…?

It's time for another med before dinner, so I'll catch ya'll later…..Stay cool….It's hot out there….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's only 66 out with 64% RH and winds are 3 MPH. Actually a very pleasant day.

I took about a 4 mile walk this morning. Thought I'd get it in while I can. Coming off the prednizone and starting to feel the aches and pains of my PMR creeping back in. This afternoon we are heading up to Oconto to watch our grandson's football game. It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive. I hope sitting that long doesn't stiffen me up too much.

My surgery is in about 2 weeks. it will be about 6 hours or so in the OR and recovery is about 6 weeks. So not much shop time for a while. I'm pretty optimistic they will be able to get it all with the surgery, but there are other weapons available just in case they don't. I've gone to a couple of support group meetings and it has been helpful to hear other guys talk about their adventures. Based on their outcomes so far, it tells me there is a good chance they can knock it out with just the surgery.

I finally got the dimensions for the urn from the cemetery. It's just a bit smaller than what I was planning but should still be big enough for both of their cremains. I think I want to use #8-32 threaded inserts to hold the bottom on. Do you think there will be issues putting them into a 5/8" stock? They require a 17/64 hole, so that should leave enough meat on either side.

Bandit - take care of those knees. I hope the shots help.

Don - What style of bed are you making? That is my next project and still haven't found one we both like. Either way, I think it will be made out of cherry.

Well, about time to get ready to leave for the game. Talk to you all soon

Stay safe and healthy


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 hot degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

It's 103F and 18% RH in Phoenix east valley. Heading for 106F. 
Humidity is back to normal, and sauna effect has diappeared, thank God.

Speaking of God, whole lot of illness posted lately. Sorry to read it. 
Praying for everyone to have speedy return to working wood.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just a quickie to let you know that my back doctor called and wants me to come in next week. I wasn't to see him until Oct. 22nd, but his nurse said he wanted me in there Sept. 10th. Apparently he had talked to one of my fishing buds today (the doctor did his back surgery also about 4 months ago, and he's blowing -n- going), for his follow-up, and he told the doctor what bad shape I was/ am in, with no fishing, boating, shop work, or even sitting to do some leather work…!! I'm hoping he will schedule me to get something done…..quick….!! He's a bass fisherman also, so he knows all about my situation from all the talking we did when I fished with him back in May…..!! I'll know more later.


----------



## MSquared

R.D. - Whoa!!! You actually go fishing with your Doctor?!! I apparently just help all mine buy new boats!!  Seriously, keep on top of that. Especially since he called you back in. Thank your buddy! I have a litany of ailments I'm contending with at the moment as well. I try to forget about them whenever possible. (Amazing how fishing helps with that!) Knee #2 may be the next surgery and the damn double hernia surgery may need another looking at, etc., etc. Did I mention that I'm ugly too?! Sheesh!!
Mike - My oldest friend (not in age) is going through the Prostate Cancer saga. He opted for the seed implant over surgery. It's working for him. But, all the individual circumstances are myriad. Go get 'em!
P.S.; Not to exclude any of you from my sentiments, just keep on keepin' on!! There are too many to mention in one post. You are all great folks!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog Rick! You got another bass fisherman on your side. I'm gonna bet he gets you back in the boat real darn fast! I sure hope so!

Stick in the Mud has been make apple butter for the last few days. I hate it! The house smells so wonderful and I can't eat it.

Today I had one of the best days in the shop in ages. No Mistakes or screw-ups. I got 6 drawer fronts cut, edge routed and stained. If I have any luck tomorrow I get the first coat of poly on everything and maybe a 2nd coat.
I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. 62° and dark. We just got home from our northward adventure to watch the grandson play football. Just as we were getting off the highway in Oconto, our son called to tell us the game was cancelled because (are you ready for this?) The hosting team got the schedule screwed up and took their team to Marinette. How does that even happen? So we spent 5 hours driving up and back home. Whaddya gonna do?

BBob -. Why can't you eat apple butter? Or is it you really hate it? The only days I have when nothing goes wrong in the shop are the days I'm not in the shop :-(

Rick - I certainly hope it's a good sign your doc called you in early. Keep us posted.

Marty - your boat comment made me chuckle.

Have a great evening everyone


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Keep smiling. It'll keep your Doctors wondering what is right with you, or what is wrong with them!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Marty, Burly Bob, and Mike,

I'll do my best to keep you guys in the loop…..I sure hope he can come up with a solution, even if it means another surgery….I tell ya guys, sounds like a whole mess of us are falling apart….We all need to get well, and back on our feet again, and able to do the things we really enjoy…..!! Here's hoping for all of us….!!

Marty….I'm like Mike….!! It made me laugh when you made the comment about fishing with my doctor….Back in May I fished a money bass tournament with him on our home lake….We didn't place in the money, but we were able to weigh in a limit of fish…Time I got home, thought I was gonna have to go back into the hospital…...It took it's toll on me…..!! And yes….he told me that he had just ordered a new bass boat….I'm helping pay for it, too…!! This will be # 3 that he has…..and we do pay for them….all of us…! And if he ever gets me fixed up, we're gonna fish some more…...tournaments too..!!

Burly Bob…..You made me laugh when you talked about not getting any apple butter…Yesterday someone came in my wife's shop and gave her 4 bags of apples….She set about making apple sause……Yummy…She's gonna make some apple butter with some of them….I like both, and will eat mucho of both….I need the extra weight……

Mike…..Sorry you had to make a long trip for nadda….But you prolly did get to see your son and family….That's always good. Hope you did, anyway….!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. Weathers been pretty good. The temp at wake up was 58. I love the 50's. Great temps for working outside. So, we milled a really nice cherry log this morning. Then I got started on the next project in line. Built in bookcases for either side of a fireplace. I don't know how many of these I've done, but it's a bunch. Of course they want them painted white. I hate painting. Tomorrow I'll go buy 7 sheets of plywood for the build.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Mike and Rick. I've got to watch my blood sugar real close to avoid becoming type 2 diabetic. Yeah no crap, it really sucks. Like I told Stick in the Mud tonight when asked me to taste her apple butter. The only way it would taste good is on some of those raise yeast rolls I use to make with hot melting butter. That's about 2 0r 3 things I can't have!! F#@king sucks to be me!!!

But the house smells wonderful and I'm enjoying that!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little overcast with spotting showers here and there. The temp is 66 with a RH of 70%, the high for today should be 72. Perfect golfing weather. News Flash, It's raining.

Okay, for beginners the bed I'm making is an oldie from one of my Wood Magazines, issue no. 114, 1999. I showed my wife several different styles to choose from and that's the one she liked. There's others I like better but, it's for her so….. It's gonna made of Red Oak. I never really liked anything bigger than a Queen size so Queen size is the one. I had an experience yesterday when I went to pick out some plywood for the bed. Home Depot doesn't carry 1/4" oak ply anymore. So I went to Carter Lumber just down the road and picked what they had. It turned out to be 11/64" thick, at $60 for 2 sheets. The real size should be 7/32" The other was just too flimsy. So, I went to Michigan Lumber who does carry the correct dimensional plywood and bought 2 sheets at $90. A lesson learned, don't go cheap and watch what ur buying.

Here's some other news. I helped a close friend get a job he was interviewing for. I had to coach him a little but it was well worth it. He is the Assistant Fire Chief for a newly started Fire Department in our area and by next May, he will become Chief. He started today as Assistant Chief. He's working on getting me a job there as well so he can keep me as his consultant. I told him I only wanted part time so I can still play with wood and he agreed. Now just waiting for the process to go through. I'm excited, I getting back in the game again.

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa Don! Getting back in! Yikes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plywood keeps getting thinner. It's ok, but I constantly have to adjust the size of my adjustable rail and stile set.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 very warm degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Bill,

I never heard from your parents. Are they still down here at B.S., or gone back home..?


----------



## BurlyBob

We had some rain last night and this morning along with some thunder and lighting.

I put the first coat of varnish on the drawer fronts and the chest of drawers. I have to figure out the top and shelving for the tackle trays. That might have to wait till Monday. Seems I've got a full schedule till then.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!
Phoenix was sunny 106F with 19% RH this afternoon. Excessive heat warnings still in effect.

Barometer is dropping, and humidity is forecast to increase next 36 hours. Forecast for 107F and chance of monsoon rain late Saturday? Forecast a drop to 101F Sunday which means sauna like conditions are coming back this weekend. sigh… We are 10 degrees above normal for this time of year. :-(
Ready for fall to begin, yesterday!

FWIW - Spent some time in shop today cleaning up old messes, and making garage presentable for possible guests. Also took pictures of two surplus restored wood working power tools that will hopefully find new owners soon. Hope Sheila won't be angry when she figures out what happened today. 

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

24hrs and no new post here? 
Guess other folks got same application errors I saw since yesterday, and gave up posting?
Let's restart this party!

It was partly cloudy, 106F and 19%RH in Phoenix today. It's mostly cloudy as evening arrives, and humidity increasing slightly. Might have monsoon coming? Never really know till the haboob on front end of storm arrives. 

Have two folks claiming they want to visit Sunday to buy refurb Unisaw. Wish me luck!

Be Joyous, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a nice day today. Lots of sun and not too hot, but Monday will be 95. I thought we were done with summer, but I guess not. It was 58 this morning. That was real nice.


----------



## MSquared

Hey folks…We dodged the bullet. This time! Got the soaking rains and winds all day yesterday from the outer bands of Dorian. Cleared up this morning to a pretty cool, refreshing day. Prediction same for tomorrow. A nice break from the oppressive heat and humidity that dominated most of the Summer.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It maxed out at 70° today with RH at 68% and winds at 12 MPH.

Not much else to talk about, so will close it right here

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Drove up the road this morning to do some more cleanup at my property. Today's task was picking up sticks, roots logs, rocks and anything just sitting in the grass that could pose a hazard to the mower when I get the area smoothed out enough to grow and mow turf grass. I took my boys with me and my oldest absolutely loathes manual labor to the point he actually counted 26 rocks he picked up in an hour while his brother and I got the other 2000. I don't know what to do about that but he does seem to respond to having his tablet or video game time taken away, just not enough. Fortunately it was under 80° until around 11am when we started wrapping things up to head home.


----------



## MSquared

Kids!! I could get so much more done with some extra muscle. But, I remind him that I've wiped his butt, changed his diapers, fed him fresh food, took him to all the doctors to keep him healthy and strong. And, when he gets wealthy with his 'tech career' he's obliged to do the same for me. That usually lights a fire under him!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's shaping up to be a pretty nice morning. After the rains quite yesterday morning, it turned into a nice day and today should be the same. The temp is 59 and partly cloudy and should rise to 68 today. Winds are calm at 6 mph and the RH is 80% but the dew point is low at 53.

Boy, good news! I had my grandson come over yesterday and help me with my new laser engraver. I've had trouble with loading the program to run it. He's 17 and has his eye on going to Kettering university when he graduates from high school. So, yes computers are in his corner. Anyways, after about 15 minutes, he had the program installed and we were making smoke with the laser. Talk about impressive, man it makes good designs. We had to practice for a while and figure out the X and Y axis. But, we finally got it done. Here is a picture of what we did so far.










The top right was our first try on a piece of red oak. The large one was on a piece of pine and that's when we found everything was backwards to what was shown on the computer screen. After switching things around, we got better results. The others was trying to get a better graphic picture. The last two on the bottom right was our finished product. It took us about 3 hours to get this far. Pretty fun.

That's all I have for now. Gotta go play in the wood shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Yep….I tried getting on to post yesterday, and got the same thing everyone else did….Tried a good while, then finally gave up. Yesterday morning I met my fishing buds for breakfast while my wife did one of the guys wifes' hair. The lady has her hairs done about every 2 weeks, so 3-4 of us meet to eat while that's going on….!! Not much else.

Don…...It looks like you and the grandson got the engraving down to a fine art. It's amazing how much more these kids now days know about 'putters, phones, iPads, etc. But that's all they do…sit around and play on them devices….My grandkids were / are the same way. They never wanted to go outside and play, or help do something. Kids are just plumb lazy when it comes to actually doing some manual labor like bigblockyeti said….!! Our generation didn't have all this stuff they have now. The neighborhood boys(about 6-7 of us) got out and played baseball, football, went bird hunting, etc. We'd ride our bicycles for miles just to go somewhere to hunt, or to school, or wherever. My 8 year old grandson can do more on an iPhone, computer, or pad than I'll ever know…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thunder storm last night. 1" in the gauge.

The laptop says " Ruby on Rails application could not be started" when I click on forums or this thread. I am pecking on the phone now. Joining DBob, short and sweet.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well a cool day here in the cactus patch Morning coffee time and still not over 100 yet … Mostly cloudy with a small hint of rain later today …

I read BBYeti's post about the kids being so different and being raised in the same household and all … Just amazing how the generations have shaped the youth of today.

I know that my folks went thru the depression and the rationing of the war years; and as a result they said that "Our kids won't have to live like that" ... Well thru their sweat and toil we didn't; and we were taught to treat our kids that way, and make life better for them … And along came Dr. Spock ,that taught us that discipline would mar our kids for the rest of their life, so our children were against spanking and other forms of punishment.

Now we have a whole generation of rude, undisciplined, and 'the world owes me a living' attitude youth out there that will have a whole bunch of hard knocks ahead of them.

So to all of you that have taught your kids discipline, manners and that thing called work effort My hat is off to you.

I raised a boy that you just about had to kill him to get him to mow the grass … everything was all about the computer … Well now he has a masters degree in computer science and earns more in a week than I ever did in two months. So don't kill the kid that thinks a bit differently. Just teach them to use the please and thank you's.

Climbing off of the soap box now and slipping back under the staircase.

Be safe and Be well


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Grumpy nailed it. Mild day in desert SW today.
It was ONLY 97F & 41% RH at lunch time. 
Came inside from shop as it started raining very large drops and humidity is climbing fast.
Hour later the sun is back out and heat is burning off the moisture to make nice sauna.
High appears to be 100F, and it's 99F now.

Been out in shop most of day.
Looks like I sold the refurb'd Unisaw? Got a deposit, pending pickup tomorrow.
Sheila probably has new owner also. She's getting pickup little later today. 
LOL, 
reminds me an old adage: when it rains, it pours? HaHa

*Don*, nice BBQ'd wood. lol 
Thought about buying/building a cnc laser, but then I realize the amount of scrap lumber I need to feed it, in order to get images right. Sucks to be perfectionist with a tool like that. Would drive myself more crazy than I already am.

*Grumpy* +1 on soap box rant.
We have 3 different child specimens in our life experiment that cover all ends of work hard, don't work, give it to me now, spectrum. LOL

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's good, I suppose, to read that I'm not alone in my quest to teach ALL my kids the value of hard work. After they're 18 then they can choose to do what they want and I sincerely hope they're all successful enough to not have to get off their duffs should they choose not to and just pay to have everything done for them but as a function of their upbringing, by golly their going to know how to do it themselves even if they don't regularly need to. I constantly use my uncle as an example, retired at 57, worked hard throughout his career and was a very successful business man. He still chooses to do everything himself, water heater went bad and he hauled the old 80 gallon one down from the second story himself and installed a tankless one in the crawl space complete with additional plumbing, new circuit ran & exhaust through the brick curtain wal. Nobody and I mean nobody in the neighborhood where he lives would even consider such a project on their own, nevermind the fact there's an extremely unlikely chance anyone would know how. This is just one of hundreds of such DIY projects (that I know about) that he could very easily pay someone to do for him but prefers to do himself just to make sure he can. Practicing self reliance is a dying art and though it may require some sacrifice, for some (myself included) it's very important to know how to take care of your own stuff without being a slave to those who would otherwise have to take care of your stuff for you. My intention is to do my best in passing such skills to my kids independent of whether they like it or not.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke up in Phoenix to find party cloudy skies, 79F and 65% RH. Nice, but sticky morning for us desert rats.
Forecast has high of 99F, and rain predicted overnight.

Sheila is gone to new home. Hopefully new refurb Unisaw owner comes to load up saw before the sauna reaches maximum? SWMBO happily commented last night that the empty work shop looks 'nice'? :-(
Agreed to disagree on that one, and walked away.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

No more sweating for me. It's headed to the mid 60's today. We had some nice gentle rain over the weekend and a little more is on the way. Looks like all the heat is behind us.

Just like you all, I taught my kids not to be afraid of a little hard work. Another thing I did was raise them to leaders not followers. It seems to have worked out pretty well.

Have a great day all. I'm headed to the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, rainy, .2" in the gauge overnight, .2" more since I emptied it this AM. Clouds @ 1,000 feet with no top, no wonder we can't get a shadow today.

Looks like the Ruby on Rails application started. This thread opens right up. I wonder what kind of panic will happen when the banks shut down in one of these glitches?

All our credit cards were refunded buy one company on a large transaction. Our companies said they were approved and immediately refunded. Their CC processor has no idea why. I asked our son about it. He is a network guy. He said it is probably some little security glitch that will be nearly impossible to find. That combination is the only issue with any of the companies.

I had a similar issue develop sending email to one friend. It started rejecting them from my MSN account. I moved to Gmail and it slowly started rejecting there too. Texts still work just fine.

Everyone once in a while an un-explainable kid will pop up in a family. Serial killers don't come from families that practice that activity. My LB says if we didn't learn how to work, it isn't dad's fault. We were crawling on our hands and knees pulling weeds in ¼ mile long rows of corn before we started school. He didn't think we were coordinated enough to handle a hoe. Thought we would take out too many corns; hence, we pulled them with our itty bitty, preschool fingers ;-) One year he bribed us with enough money to get a BB gun when we finished hoeing the corn field.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Forgot to mention he stopped us when the corn got too high to see us two crawling along. He started us on the weediest side since he knew we would not finish the job ;-) The corn would be shading out the weeds shortly after that.


----------



## MSquared

Clouds, sun and cool in the mid-high seventies at the moment. Pretty pleasant actually! No rain until Wednesday and next weekend promises to shape up nicely, back to Summer temps.

I'm in Yeti's camp, as well as others have stated - Our kids, 26 and 21, were brought up with good manners. They said please and thank you from their toddler days. Seems trivial, but it's just common courtesy and they were taught that too. Towards everybody! It goes a long way. There's no cursing in the house. I know they know all the 'wirty dords', but they know to keep it outside. O.K., there are slips from time to time. That's when they look at me and cringe!  They also know I can curse them under the table like a Longshoreman to make their hair curl, ( Because I told them, and they know my work environment) but I don't. And they know why. It just ain't civil! Plus, a little creative sarcasm stings far worse! And they're good at it!  They're industrious in their pursuits and are doing well at them. As far as learning basic skills is concerned, I've always shown them how to do it. Carpentry, Electric, Plumbing, Auto Mechanics,etc.. When a problem arises, I include them in on the fix. It's always been a great education. Just a few days ago, I showed my son (21) how to diagnose and repair his seemingly 'dead' car. A $50 distributor fix that would have cost $400-ish. He gets it. So does his sister. Yeah, it takes some sarcasm and prodding to light a fire under them, but at least they know a path to self-reliance. It's worth it. Not always easy to get them to answer the call to action, but still….

Topamax - We didn't have a cornfield, but my Dad had me using table and circular saws, swinging a hammer nailing rafters, stud walls, beams, etc. when I was 10 y.o.. Plumbing and Electric of course too! Hated it then. Glad I have at least a good understanding of it now!  He was a Depression Era kid, New Deal, CCC Member and heavily wounded WWII Vet. Hence …

..... End of rant! .....


----------



## BurlyBob

We had several rain showers today. What a pleasant change from last month. I really didn't accomplish much today. A little varnishing, got set up to start luging all my lead bullets. I even got a few hundred done. A very quiet peaceful way to spend the day in the shop. Tomorrow is more of the same, but with a bigger cup of coffee.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mid 60's today and maybe a shower later.

Think I over did it yesterday and thinned some varnish to much, 50/50. I'm going to change to 1/3 and see how it works.

We're almost to 6000 posts! Who's going to ring the bell this time?


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to get near 90, next couple of days…..then cool back down…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sauna like weather in Phoenix this morning. It's 92F & 55%RH. Forecast rain never materialized, and all we have is muggy conditions,where it feels 5 degrees warmer? Forecast is partly cloudy and only 96F today.

Pulled a muscle in my back loading equipment last couple days. Sore, stiff, and slow today. Sucks to get old.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

89° and 64% here. May get hotter before it cools off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. Ol Sol is winning, partly cloudy, mini down pours seem to be over; 1/2" in the gauge.

Looks like were are in a reciprocal 10 days. 9-10-19 is still 9-10-19 with the digits reversed  I will continue through the 19th.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rick! Rick! Looky here,* I just noticed you are at 6,000! Well over half way to your second 10,000. Must be a LJ record of some kind.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 81° today. And the dew point was 72° so quite muggy. We had some storms roll through last night leaving about 1/2" in the rain guage.

CaptK - it sounds like those tools found a way to get back at you for selling them off like you did. Hope you heal up soon.

Not too much going on here. A while back I installed a new sink in the laundry room. I decided to try and get the old one installed in the basement before S-Day which is just one week away now.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another warm one today here in the mountains and in my neck of the woods. It was 70 for a low this morning, then climbed up to about 80 at around 3:00. We were in town and it rained some while I was in the doctor's office. doing a follow up. He had called me in early cause my fishing bud told him I was in bad shape and hurting. So to make it short, I'm going to have to have another back surgery. After looking at my MRI and xrays, he said I needed another fusion. This time he'll go 2 above my other fusion, then go below the old fusion, and fuse the spine all the way down to my lower lumbar, then pin my pelvic bones to keep them from shifting. Oh boy…..!! So I'll have about 8-9" of fusion. He thinks I might also have a pinched nerve that's causing most of the pain, but the spine is just wore out. It's set up for October 3rd, and about 3-4 days in the hospital. The surgery will take about 5-6 hours…..Oh joy…!! This will make #4…..! I'll keep you posted as time gets closer. We're planning to got to Texas for my mother-in-law's 85th birthday , and be gone about 8-9 days….Then later the fun begins…..!! Also, my daughter's b.d is one day before my m-I-l's, so hopefully I'LL get to go see her while we're down there….(?)..

Bob (WW)…..Congrats on winning the 6,000th prize. I think you did that when we hit 5,000 if memory serves.

It got up to 90 for the high, and the humidity was at 89%, with light winds at 3 mph.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - I'm sorry to hear about your upcoming surgery. I will say some prayers that this one gives you some well deserved relief. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your surgery requirements, Rick. That will be tough having the whole lower spine fused, but if the pain goes away, it will be worth it.

I gained about 50#s taking narcotic pain killers to get the pain low enough I could tell a difference when I was in a migraine trigger to identify them. When I finally quit the meds, only about 10#s went away ;-( What ever the cost of the extra weight, Drs say it is bad, it is worth it being out of a decade long migraine. They say if a migraine lasts longer than 72 hours, go to the emergency room. Doubt if I could afford to stay there from June of 2000 until Feb of 2009! Ya gotta do what ever it takes. Chronic pain sucks! I hope your doctor is right and it gets fixed.

Not sure about 5,000, but I know I have commented on the numbers before. Even if I did 5,000 and now 6,000, the odds of getting 7, 8 and 9 and having a straight are pretty slim ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….mid 80s again today…


----------



## MSquared

Pretty weird. Yet another beautiful day on 9/11 in New York …


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, surgery sucks, but hopefully that will do the trick.
Another hot day here, but they say fall is coming.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Phoenix is cloudy, 87F & 50% RH, mid morning. 
Overnight lows have dropped back to mid 70's. or normal for this time of year. 
Only supposed to be 95F today?
Despite the humidity, it's a nice break from a summer of triple digit temperatures.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Warm and muggy, but it's not over 100 … See me smilin?
Hey *KLUTZ* That sore back ain't from lifting those machines, it's from the weight of all that cash in your wallet. Now SWMBO will have a few things on the shopping list that will need your attention … 
I haven't turned a bowl in a while, and so now it's back to the you-tube videos for a memory boost as I forgot how to do the base to chuck it up to turn the concave part … I used to remember things like whether I ate breakfast.

Be safe and be well …


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Oh Grumpy, 
You are much wiser than I am. >> The weight of the money never reached my back-side. :-(

Just like an eagle circling the mouse den entrance, SWMBO was circling around the kitchen waiting for me to walk into house after sale. Like an idiot not realizing there was danger lurking, unfolded the stack of 100's and started counting bills on countertop. Just as I finished, she swoops in, grabs the cash and says " half of that is mine!" 
To add insult to my pain, she hands me a dreaded TODO list that includes 2 kids cars needing tires/brakes, PLUS a long grocery list with all expensive stuff. Just like that: POOF! 
The sudden influx of cash, plus a whole lot more - vaporizes.

BTW - Wasn't going to say anything, but since YOU reminded me of my wife: 
Things are nuts right now in my house. 
Yesterday afternoon my wife was rushed from work via ambulance to hospital for possible stroke/seizure. Was randomly unable to talk. Having issues with facial muscle twitching and delayed motor control for brain to speech. First time anything like this has happened, and it was/is scary. ER claims no heart issues, MRI didn't show any clots or abnormalities to create stroke. Discharges her with nothing helpful, only instructions to avoid stress for couple days and follow up with neurology Dr to check the brain/nerves.

Will spare someone from posting the obvious pun, 
Guess the extra money went to her head? haha hehe hoho

She took today off work, and is lounging around making more TODO lists of things I can do to help reduce her stress. :-(
arg, 
Must…. be….. happy…....cheers!


----------



## Grumpymike

Egads, What a scare for you and your wife, I'm sending a whole box full of prayers your way that they continue to find nothing wrong and it's all a stress thing or something that can be taken care of with a few days at home driving you nuts with honey doo's

Hang in there and give her extra hugs …


----------



## Firewood

Today was warm with temps in the low to mid 80's. The humidity made it feel like low 90's. Some storms came through and are still rumbling. That brought the temp down to 61°.

CaptK - That was quite a scare with your wife. I'm glad she is ok, but I will pray they find a reason why it happened. Please keep us posted.

Well, I got the drain all connected to the sink, now I just need to tap into the water lines so I have something to send down the drain. It shouldn't have taken all day to connect the drain and vent line, but it did. I wish I wasn't such a damn perfectionist about this stuff. Then maybe I could get something done once in a while. Grrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o'Dear Capt and Rick. You both ain't got an even brake on your health issues. I've got a list of POS types I love to have all your issues. Cuz I know for damn sure they deserve them so very much more than you and your loved ones. I guess that could be the same for every one here as well! You all are the finest kind!


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Remember me? Have not had time to check in here for several months and not going to try to catch up on all the missed posts. Hope all is well with everyone here. Will try to keep up with you all now.

I came home a few days ago. Had a few orders to get done in the shop and have more requests since I have been back.

Was a long busy summer between wet and rainy, and equipment breakdowns. Did get over 4200 big round bales of hay up and some grain in the bins plus a lot of ranching / cattle jobs. Will be going back to SD in a week or so to finish hauling hay from the fields.

By the way the weather has been wet and cool here for the last couple days. Even got snow that closed the road going to Yellowstone Park about 80 miles south of us. A high of 56° here today but should warm up in the 70's in the next few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Mark.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hay hauling, grain storing & traveling to SD from MT, sounds like a busy several months! Did you fit any fire fighting in there too?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast here in Mid-Michigan and the temp is 62 with a high expected to reach 69 today and the RH is 91%. Night before last we had tornado's come through just to the north of us and last night we had tornado weather just to the south of us. We seemed to have missed on both days but got lots of rain dumped on us. I was surprised to see tornado's in Sioux Falls. I hope all is well with those folks.

I played golf with my two stepson's yesterday and almost didn't make it the full 18. It was miserably hot and humid throughout the whole round. I couldn't wait to get off the course. It was packed and had to wait on each hole which made the heat even more unbearable.

*Capt. K*, sorry to hear of your wife's condition. I hope it passes and she gets better.

*Rick*, I hope you can get that back fixed up. I can't imagine what you're going through.

Oh yea, Welcome back (for now) *Festus.*

Well, I don't have that much more to report so I'm getting outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Bright and sunny and warm outside…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much going on in my neck of the woods today. Low was 71, plenty of sun, and the high now is 80, with a humidity of 74%, and winds t 6 mph. The high will get to 94 by 5:00 p.m.

Not feeling up to snuff today…...Between the back killing me, and this crud I've had for the past week or more, I feel like a burnt turd….

Mark…..Glad to hear you made it back home safe and sound. You made me think of my experience of working in the hay fields when I was about 16-17 one summer up in Oklahoma. I made enough $$$ to buy my first car at 17. Also drove a dozer pushing down big Cottonwood trees and pushing them in a pile to burn to clear land for farmers and ranchers to run cattle on….Quite an experience for a young kid….But I made plenty of money that summer….!!

Mike…..Nothing wrong with being a perfectionist…..I think we are all that way at some point. But….I hate plumbing, so I hire it done….lol…!! Just not able to get down and crawl around on the floor, or under a sink…!!

Don…..Thanks…...I sure hope so too. I'm really tired of this…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's another warm day. High is supposed to be about 93. Cold front coming tonight though.
Doing some woodworking this week. Building more bookcases for either side of a fireplace. These are about 4 feet wide and 9 feet tall. Uppers are made in 2 pieces.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 80s today….
Tool inventory of the upstairs areas, has been completed…..worked my rearend off….Tool Tote is now empty, sitting outside to "air out".....lot of junk taken to the curb, too. 
Film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix started out morning very pleasant, 74F & 50% RH.
Back is still out of whack, unfortunately had to skip working in nice temps to avoid aggravating it.
At lunch time it's 97F & 20% RH. Typical weather for September. 
Forecast to reach 100F, and with sunny skies it will arrive soon.

Thanks for kind prayers for family. You guys are best! 
Yesterday wife's twitching was reduced to occasional annoyance, and she had no speech issues all day. She seemed much better this morning, and against my advice decided to go back to work today?

She has 3 different Dr appointments scheduled over the next week to dig into the problem. Since heart & blood clot issues have been ruled as not causing the issue, and ER Dr was being very vague; have been searching WWW for hints at possible causes? 
Consensus is either massive stress attack (she is having stress with some total arse's at work), or one of the 5-6 possible nerve killing sclerosis that happen to people over 50 (She turned 50 this year)?

Unfortunately, we are able to check most of boxes on the ALS (Lou Gehrig's) list.  
Scariest part is her mother passed a few years ago with an un-diagnosed random brain/nerve/palsy illness; that looks a lot like ALS symptom list. ALS has very high rate of familial transfer, and a familial diagnosis would mean highly accelerated disease for my wife, :-( Looking back, It took her mom 6 months to go from 'normal' to wheel chair bound, and gone in less than a year. Since we can't confirm her mom's illness, it makes waiting for Dr's and test results, even more scary if that is possible?

We are praying hard it's only stress. I suggested that if she tosses the folks giving her this ridiculous work stress out the 16th floor window of her downtown office, it might make her feel better? She didn't appreciate my stress reduction suggestion for some reason? LOL

That's all for now.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bright clear windy day and made it to 81. Really can't get worked about much today. I really need to mow the lawn but I don't want to. Guess it'll still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 74° sunny day here. Had 1.1" in the rain gauge from yesterday this morning. Down below 50° tonight and up in the 80's tomorrow they say.

Let's hope it is just stress and not ALS Captain. That is not good. My brother in law fought it for 7 yrs before w lost him last year.

Yeti I did have to put out one fire that started by hitting a rock with the swather. Burned about 10 sq. ft. before I got it out. Did have a wildland fire close to here when I got home but the truck got released the next day. Here are a few pictures from this summer.

GPS controlled swather, only had to turn it at the corners then it would make mile long runs at +/- 1.5".




























Raking two windrows together for the baler



















Hauling the hay from the field and a lot of late nights wiith nice sunsets.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was a rather dismal day. Overcast, foggy and only a high of 64° with humidity at 100%. The started up about an hour ago. We have sever T-storm watches until 2am and flood watches until tomorrow sometime. And now it sounds like a real gully washer out there…..

Bill - nice start on the book cases.

CaptK - I'll be praying it is only areas troubling your wife. It's easier said then done, but if the stress is that bad, something needs to change for her.

Mark - nice pics. I'm always amazed at how sophisticated farming has gotten. Nice sunset.

Bandit - What's the tool inventory for?

Well, I'm about done in. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Boss wants her table cleaned off…was getting a bit messy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny about 70 today, turned to rain tonight and on into the weekend with wind for our Fall Shooting Match ;-(

We made it another 10 days, so today was our 49th anniversary. Swimbo is thinking about doing something special next year ;-))

Your wife is in our prayers, CaptK.

Bill, bookcases look good.

Nice pics, Mark. That GPS guided swather sounds goo to me ;-) I remember watching the edge of the cut when I first started. Pretty soon there was a big curve in rows. That wasn't easy to straighten out. One of my uncles brought a few 2×12 planks to put across a small irrigation ditch. He told me to make a bridge and cross to another field. I didn't think I'd make it, but it was his call. Surprisingly, the bridge worked ;-) Doubt if dad's JD 50 could run that baler. How many gillion acres do they farm?


----------



## bandit571

Going to be in the upper 80s all week long….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another overcast morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 66 with 92% humidity. The temp is supposed to reach 80 today with severe T/S and possible tornado's. Sounds fun, Not!

*WI Mike*, you can quit sending your storms our way anytime now. I'm getting tired of them. LOL

*Festus*, The pictures are awesome. You are so talented, you not only can work with wood, but you can farm too.

*FF Bill*, Nice book shelf. Those side jobs are keeping you busy. Some day you're gonna have to quit your FF job to keep up with your side job. LOL

Okay, it's time to back on out of here and get busy while I can. It's gonna be a muggy one today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It was bloody perfect in Phoenix this morning! Was 77F and 32% RH at sunrise! 
It's already 83F at 8:30am, heading for 106F. Humidity has dropped back to dry desert levels, which makes 100F temperatures much more tolerable.

Unfortunately, only experienced the weather as I passed through the shop, due family tasks and errands need to be done this morning.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Pretty nice start to today's weather pattern. It says it was 61 for the low (I wouldn't know….I was still snoozing at that time), It's now up to 81 with plenty of sun, some whispy clouds, and the humidity is at 68%, Very light breeze out at 3 mph. The high is forecast to be 84, so not too shabby. Looks like about noon it'll start to clabber up…

Bill…..You're coming right along with the book cases…..Hope the customer is pleased with them….Should be…!!

Capt. Klutz…..Sure hope your wife continues to improve, and gets stronger each day…That's scary…..Give her lots of pampering and attention.

Mark…..Good pics of working the hay….Farming has really gotten sophisticated…..My father-in-law farmed cotton, and used a International Harvester cotton stripper, and blew the cotton in a old cotton trailer,,,,My wife and I would be up in the trailer raking and stomping the cotton down to pack it so more would be blown and packed

till the trailer was full.Then I'd haul it to the gin for processing to make bales…..!! Ahh….the fun days…!! That's when I was a lot younger, and felt better….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

89° here in the cactus patch at coffee break time on an over cast day … The cool feels good so I went out and did a bunch of clean up around the pool area and gave BBob a thought about not mowing the lawn … we just rake the gravel a couple times a year …

CaptK … When my wife was in the corp world, she started having physical problems that drove her nuts, then when she retired it was amazing that all of the physical problems went away … So High stress is a young woman's Job … when it affects your physical being, it'a time to look elsewhere. And our prayers are still with you and the wifemate.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 69° and windy today. Dang, did we have some storms last night (sorry Don, but your next). We had one lightning strike that had me sit straight up in bed. This morning on the news there was an apartment fire caused by lightning not too far away. I'm guessing it was the same one. I dumped about 4.25" out of the rain guage. That was from the last couple rainfalls, but last night's was definitely most of it.

I finished installing the sink. The only drips were from the drain pipe. A little Teflon tape fixed that right up. The only other project I want to get finished before my surgery is the cremation urn. I found someone who can laser etch it for me and can do it after it's assembled. That works for me for a couple different reasons.

Well, enough rambling for now. Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Festus, that sure isn't how I remember haying. Thru high school that's how I made my money, $12 - $15 a day and if they fed you that was a great job. I never had problems sleeping at night back in those days.


----------



## bandit571

Found out bagging grocerys was easier, and paid better….and had A/C to boot…..$1.25/hr.,......


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah we never had those round things, ours were square lookin' and we had to pick 'em up and put 'em on the trailer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Made some progress today. Should be painting next week. There are 2 just like this. Have to make 8 doors. That will take some time.
78 out now. I think it's time to take a cold one outside and sit down.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another nice day in the 70's here. Have a few showers moving through now but should be all sunshine tomorrow.

Bookcase looks good Bill. Are they for the same lady you made some for awhile back?

This was the first haying season I have helped with for many years. I grew up doing things the old way. The technology is something. But it comes with a big price tag also. Just hope they can sell most of the extra hay that they do not need.

Busy in the shop. Got a couple new cribbage boards sent out today. A plier holster and some wall plaques sent out earlier this week. Re-designed my travel folding bootjacks today. Think I have a better design now. At least it is easier to make it seems. Found a use for small scraps of hardwoods. Made some letter openers patterned from one of the wifes kitchen knives too. Takes awhile to get orders coming again after putting our online sales on vacation mode for three months.


----------



## BurlyBob

So Bill, your going to spray those bookcases some color. I have no experience with spraying paint and extremely little with water based varnish stuff. Please describe for us the process you are going to use to paint those cabinets. Spraying paint on a castle book case may be something I might try for my Grandson's Christmas present.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These bookcases are for a friend at the firehouse. He's been talking to me about it for a few years, but he finally got serious about it. I think his wife stepped in and said get it done. Since you mentioned the lady I made the others for, I'll tell you that she just got nominated to be a federal judge. She's gonna be going before the senate for approval. She was an associate of Judge Kavanaugh and I think that got her some notoriety. I asked if she was gonna have to leave St. Louis. She said no she was never leaving her bookcases.

BBob, I spray a pigmented water based lacquer from Target Coatings called EM6500. I thin it 10% with water and spray it with my Earlex 5500. It does very well and is great for bookcases and other furniture. It is satin finish. I don't use any primer. First coat has to be sanded back. It is very fast drying. In the right kind of weather I can do three coats in a day. Clean up is easy with warm water. I only clean the gun once a day. In between coats you just have to clean a tiny bit of dried paint off the nozzle orifice. It's a little expensive, especially with shipping, but I think it's worth it. They can match it to any color code you give them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sprayed these bookcases with it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Cool cases, Bill. You always do nice work.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is mostly cloudy, 97F & 24% at lunch time. Heading for 100F.
Over night low was back to 81F this morning, and not nice enough to entice my sleepy body into shop.

Have a bunch of moisture/rain east of us, that might drift this way later tonight? 
Never know what to expect between the convection of concrete jungle suburbs and mother nature's whimsical plans. 

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## mudflap4869

96 HOT and 52% wet. Putting up roof trusses aint gonna happen for a while.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pundits who predict weather just announced a severe thunderstorm warning tonight. Looks like 101F high temp, with 20% chance of rain, and increasing humidity all day has a purpose planned. Skies are getting darker, and radar shows storms south and east of me, temp has dropped to 90F. Hoping it doesn't blow over again due all convection heating, like last couple of monsoons. It is sort of fun to sit outside and watch rain fail in desert 

Now that I have your attention, Have a quick question:
When someone offers you a Rockwell Unisaw for $100: 
WHAT SHOULD A WOOD WORKER DO?
: Ignore it?
: Tell others about deal?
: Buy it?

For me the answer to this question looks like this:
ROCK << buy Unisaw >> HARD PLACE

Sorry to report that I may have an addiction to cheap tools, as another Unisaw followed me home today:
















-
History: Came from a commercial shop in Oklahoma. Has been on storage in AZ for at least 10 years, and the new owners of Dad's estate have been trying to sell it since June. Was made in 1984 according to serial number. Has original Baldor USA made 3HP, 3PH motor. Didn't include a normal fence, because it set up for only cross cutting. One of the side extension wings has been bolted to front of saw, cast iron machined to extend the miter slots the extra 8". Comes with (2) miter gauges attached to a fancy extrusion with a precision flip stop, plus some random Uni-guard blade guard parts.

Sure it's rusty. like all abandoned saws. But my other abandoned Unisaw is missing the front door and miter gauge, and those parts cost more than $100 might spend else where? Right now, the plan is to park it in corner and ignore it. Next decade when I get the other Unisaw restored, think this one will get ripped apart and sell any parts I don't need? When winter visitors arrive, maybe I can sell it as is for small profit. 
IDK - The cross cut only cast iron top as put a bug in my brain about a potential 2 two unisaw configuration that might fit in my shop?

BTW - Wife is better. GP Dr visit yesterday, remarked that ALS doesn't come and go once it starts causing muscle spasms and speech issues. It stays, and moves to different parts of body until the end. So preliminary thought is too much stress is aggravating her known Hashimoto's issues, and ALS is not a likely diagnosis. Sigh.. We are both sleeping better with latest Dr opinion. Neurologist apt scheduled for Monday to begin diagnosis testing and learn more.
She felt so good today, decided to drive a couple hours south to visit her dad and help him. He had hip replacement couple months ago, and she visits occasionally to clean house and continue the downsize purge of his house after her mom passed a couple years ago.

Funny. seems like when she leaves for overnight stay away from home, another tool magically appears that needs rescued? The 20" planer popped came home one week she was traveling for business conference. Good thing she doesn't read this forum. LOL

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

$100 for that unisaw is a steal. As you know, the rust on top isn't a big deal. The cabinet looks great. Is that a cast iron out feed wing? Never seen one of those.

Good to hear the wife is doing better.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Just quick note to let all know that we'll be leaving early in the morning for Texas. My wife wanted to go down and spend some time with her mom, as her b.d. will be coming up in a few days (she'll be 85), and getting on in age and far away. So I'll pop back on here in a couple of days once I get rested up after making that 12 hour, and 735 mile trip.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was 77F & 58% RH. Couldn't see sun at sunrise due cloudy skies.
Didn't get single drop of rain last night despite high winds, dust, and black clouds all around me. It skipped over the concrete jungle again. sigh.
High is supposed to be only 98F? Slight chance of rain today, sorry but don't believe them.

Stay Happy, Get Healthy, and Be Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 sweltering, partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

72° and cloudy. Had a little rain overnight. Supposed to be upper 70's

Was up at 3:30 Again! Grrr…. Now my left knee is giving me fits. Double Grrrr… Maybe i can make my surgery this week a 2fer? Yeah, probably not.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 61 and should get up to 73. The winds are calm at 2 mph and the RH is 98% and the dew point is 60. The good news is it's supposed to climb up to the 80's this week. It looks like our last gasp of summer.

It looks like everyone went on vacation. No one's talking. I hope Rick has a nice ride to Texas and back.

I went to the Golf tournament Saturday with my bride. We got free tickets cause I'm a vet so we hung out in the Veterans tent most of the day. It was a very pleasant day even though it was a bit overcast. Yesterday I worked on my Bed Frame that I'm building. I got the foot board all glued up. Now to get started on the head board. This bed is taking way too long to build. Probably because of all the interruptions.

Well that's all I have to say for now, I'm gonna check out and go in the shop for a while until I get pulled away. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday…about says it all….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Don pretty much covered the weather except we are under a dense fog advisory. Temps will be above average for the next couple weeks.

I just finished my breakfast of coffee and Jell-O. I can also have some broth, but that's as close to food as I'll get. I told Deb bacon was on the approved list, but she didn't fall for it. That's about all I got for now.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Weather has changed here. It's only 50 at 9am and may get to mid 60's. We're also looking at some rain this afternoon.

I'm making slow progress on that chest of drawers. Sure is a good thing I don't have a tight schedule to work by.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to be in the low to mid 80s all week long…and no rain….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be another day around 90. No rain til Friday night.
BBob, did you see my explanation of what I use and how I spray paint with the Earlex?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have tied the record high for the day the last 2 days at 95°. Should be cooler in the 70's now for awhile. Maybe even a chance of rain today. Had a lightning storm last night that started a grass fire north of town.

About have all my orders caught up. Think this will be a shop cleaning day until I get distracted by something else.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Like Bill said, it's still hot in STL. Muggy too. Summer won't go away. I'm ready for fall.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I did read your description of how you spray. Since I've also got an Earlex 5500 I intend to refer to your post if I ever have to paint anything. It's something I've been avoiding like the plague. I'm not a big fan of painted anything but walls and ceilings.

I talked with a real estate agent yesterday in SW Iowa. I'm trying to sell a piece of property for my Mom. We talked about the flooding there. About 15 miles north on I 29 is/was the town of Bartlett, Iowa. My cousin had a house there. First one off the freeway ramp. He said that basically the town was got. Water was up to the eaves of every house in that town. The way he described it water covered that whole river valley from east to west. It sounds practically Biblical in scope. I just can't imagine what that must look like. It's going to take years for that area to recover maybe decades. I'm amazed we don't hear more on the news about it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## rockusaf

94 degrees and 53% humidity, shop is unbearable today.

Rock


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A marginal day in WW, living up to its moniker, it is wet for the next couple days, mid 60s.

Haven't been on for a few days. Too busy with the match and a little bathroom demo yesterday. Made a nice load of sheetrock for the garbage man this morning. Doing the demo myself so the laborers do not get the opportunity to damage the wiring and plumbing with their sawzalls ;-((

One of the last guys that called before I retired had a range that quit working and was tripping the breaker. When I drove up, I knew why. They were putting new siding on his house. I asked them why they were using 3" nails? That was all they had with them. They got lucky, only hit the one cable.

No wind for the shooting match, but it did get rainy on Sunday. Glad the weatherman was wrong ;-) That 16 pound schutezen rifle is getting to be a bit much for 200 yard offhand. Gone are the days shooting the 100 shot match with ease. Suppose if I went back to work carrying ladders, pulling cables and working overhead all day, it would be easy again ;-)) At least my .22 is still manageable at 12#s. This is a 100 yard target. The 25 ring is 3/4" in diameter and the scoring rings are 3/8" wide. The Red is 3" in diameter. As Harry Pope said you don't have to shoot all perfect shots, but you have to eliminate all the bad ones ;-)










I'm beginning to realize why all the older guys gave up offhand and shoot bench rest only.

BTW, 10 shot match, score is 208 of 250 possible. Touch the line and get the higher point.


----------



## bandit571

"Aim small…miss small"

Enough rehab of old planes..need to make some saw dust…









Used the big saws…









Cuts nice, too…









Need to turn this pile of stuff..









Into a lidded box…IF I can get a wee bit of shop time….at least more than the hour I got today…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Almost normal boring September weather in Phoenix: High is 101F & 20% RH. 
Maybe a little warm? 
Was 79F & 50% RH this morning. 
Now that the mornings are below 80, the 100 degrees is not as annoying. 
10 day forecast shows a 68F overnight low one night, and lower 70's will arrive rest of week. 
Looking forward to normal fall temperatures. 

Haven't been in shop since hiding last Saturdays $100 Unisaw. LOL 
Since main garage is empty of woodworking tools, hoping to do some metal work/welding for upgrade to my saw mobile base, if I can get some time. Problem is daughter needs new brakes, and possibly a cv axle shaft repair. Coordinating parts, her work schedule, and everything else is a PIA. Can't make a big mess in shop, as I have to be ready to do auto repairs on short notice. 

Update on wife: 
Neurologist compared old/new MRI, plus some tests, and decided problem is 98% stress induced. Her brain is fine, and she is still crazy for marrying me. :-0) 
Still need to get a cardiac stress workup, to make sure it's not blood pressure related. Neurologist and GP conferred it's a precaution, and neither is expecting any issue.
Neither one of the Schmucks would give her any drugs to help her sleep and combat stress. 
Think she was hoping to get a medical marijuana card, and without it is now adding depressed to stressed out.  
She gets lots of hugs, hasn't had to make dinner or do laundry so far this week. 
Thanks for your prays, and kindness.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The weather has been nice here. Around 80° sunny with humidity around 50%.

As you can see, I made through my surgery and am back home. I'm not room temperature so the surgeon did ok. Time will tell if he got all the cancer. I'm being optimistic in the meantime. Getting pretty sleepy, so off to bed I go.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Sun is out in full power with narry a cloud in sight here in Mid-Michigan. Temp is 59 heading to 82 today. Winds are calm at 5 mph out of the SE and the RH is at 75% and the dew point is 55. Looks to be a pretty nice day.

*WI Mike*, I'm glad everything went well for your surgery. I'm sure they got all the bad stuff out and you're on the road to a long healthy life. Take it easy for a while everything will fall into place.

*Capt. K*, It sounds like what your wife is struggling with is the same thing my wife is having problems with, Stress.

Well we see our doctor next week. My wife's BP was crazy low yesterday. It was so low, I couldn't get a read on the diastolic pressure. After a bit, it measured 88 over 62. I hate that they can't pin point what is causing her problems and can't get her the right meds to correct it.

Well, I'm going out to take advantage of this nice day and work on my bed. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, it's a cool 74F & 40% RH at sunrise this morning. That is colder than AC temp in house, and felt 'cold' at first. Expecting slightly above normal high of 102F today.

Waiting on car parts delivery, and can't start repairs till middle next week. So like Don, will attempt to work in shop and enjoy the cool morning.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!

PS - Arg! Almost ferget to wish u'all a pleasant 'talk like a Pirate Day'! 
LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We made it down to Texas late Sunday evening, and arrived unscathed after a 12 hour drive. Long and tiring.

Lazed around for a couple of days, then yesterday I drove to Amarillo, Tx. for my daughters birthday. Spent the day visting with the family, then last night I took her out to Red Lobster for good eats. Didn't stay long, cause she had to get ready for school today (being she's a school teacher). Got back here late. Lazy again after that drive.

It's been hot here too like everywhere. Temps have been in the mid to upper 90's and lows in the high 60's to low 70's. Really windy the last couple of days (typical for West Texas). It was 68 at coffee time, with plenty of clouds, and a threat of rain for the next couple of days…...prolly won't happen….!!! Today is my mother-in- laws birthday (she is 85), so we'll take her out for a good meal tonight, also….!! And of course, I've had the usual back aches, but nothing unusual about that…..!! High today will be around 88 with plenty of sun looks like…..!!

Mike…...It's good to hear that your surgery went well…I was thinking about you having that done, but couldn't remember when you were going to have surgery. Hope you are doing good and feeling ok. Just rest up and get stronger, and on the road to recovery…..!!

Capt. K…….Glad to hear your spouse is recovering nicely. Hope she continues to get better. Lots of love and pampering is what she needs, too…...lol….!! But then don't they all……!!

Don…...How's the new bed coming along..? Sounds like you're making good progress on the build. Hope your spouse is also better after the low b.p. ordeal…..

Well gang, that's all I have for now. Company's coming over for the b.d get together for the "old one"...!! Better scoot for now, and grab another cup of joe to get my heart started, and my eye open….Later, y'all…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's starting to cloud over ahead of some anticipated rain. It's 69° and humidity is around 73%

It's going to be a long start to fall since my caregiver (loml) insists I adhere to doctor's orders about no lifting over 10 lbs for 6 weeks. It's better than the alternative though.

CaptK - even though stress induced illnesses are not good, I'm glad to here it isn't something more serious. I hope she can make some changes to eliminate her stress.

Don - that is pretty low BP. I'm surprised they haven't been able to elevate it some. Hopefully the doctor will have a solution when you see him next week.

Stay safe and (get) healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Might just hide out in the shop, this afternoon…supposed to get into the 80s again…









I don't think sawing will reduce the mid-section….no matter how fast I use the saw..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, partly cloudy, mid 60s, mostly sunny ;-) We have 1% chance of rain right now and we are getting light sprinkles.

CaptK and Don, I hope your wives get better soon. My bride had a lot of stress the last few years she worked. Minor issues, and thankfully no trips to the hospital. Don, that BP is a little spooky. Depending on meds, it may be a negative reaction. The doc decided to double my BP med. I skip a few beat once in a while, which is quite common. A few days after the change, I noticed I was skipping a lot of heart beats, sometimes 3 or 4 in a row. My pulse was in the high 30s. I didn't have a BP cuff handy, not sure where it was. I called the Doc and told her having a nice low 
BP might be desirable, but stopping my heart to achieve the goal defeated the intended purpose ;-))

Mike, Best of luck with your recovery. Hope you guys get to feeling better, Rick and DBob.

Bandit, You could probably loose weight exercising that saw, but it might take a 500 calorie per day diet to go with it ;-) Wish I could lose what the migraine meds side affects put on me ;-((

Looks like this will be post 6077. That pair of lucky 7s should bring me luck. Maybe I'd better get a few lottery tickets, eh? ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 63 shooting for 83. The winds are calm and the RH is 90% and the Dew Point is 60. No rain today but, looks like we'll get dumped on Saturday night.

Okay, I hope I didn't mislead you guys. But, the wife's BP is really crappy. The number I gave is the low number but, when it's high, it's equally ridiculous at 180/120. It's high one minute and low the next. The docs gave her pills to bring it down but, it goes to far down to (88/70 last night's reading before bed). We can't figure it out and neither can the doc's.

I just re-read my thread on 9/19/19 about my bed. It looks funny that I'm going to "work on my bed". I got a chuckle over it anyway. I had to work on the head board of my bed yesterday and used every hand clamp and more on it. My wife keeps telling me I don't need anymore clamps. Boy was she wrong. I had to use pipe clamps to help out on this project.




























Today the clamps come off and we'll see if it worked. Stay tuned gang and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. We started out at 61° with dew point at 61°, so RH is 100%. It's calm and sunny with some patchy fog. Now it's up to 65 and should hit 80 today.

Last night was NOT a good night. I developed a major headache and nausea that did not want to go away. When I finally got to sleep, I woke about an hour later soaking wet. It all finally subsided around 2am and I got a little restful sleep.

Don - Dang, that is some serious clampage. I wish I had half that many clamps. There's a t shirt out there with the phrase "I have too many clamps said no woodworker EVER". That one would be fitting to wear for clamp ups like that one.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

I might be able to fit a couple more onto this….









Maybe….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I rose this a.m., the temp was 67 and plenty of cloud cover, as it's supposed to rain today and tomorrow. It's 69 now, and a little rain just started to fall. The humidity is at 87%, and light winds at 5 mph. 
Not much happening around here…just sitting around drinking coffee and visting, and 'putering….Yesterday was my m-I-l's b.d., so the whole family gathered up for a good dinner and gifts…..!! Good eats…..all day…..!!!
Got up with a serious back ache this morning, and can't hardly get around due to stiffness in the joints….! The weather down here in Texas is somewhat different than home, and it affects the bones and joints.

Mike…..Sure hope you are starting to get some relief from your surgery….Did they have to remove your prostate in order to get all the cancer..? Hope it never comes back….! Just take it easy, and do what your spouse tells you to, and no back talk….lol….!!

Don…..That is a mess of clamps, but not near enough….I have a lot more than you, and it's never enough…!! I think I should sell all of mine the way things are going, and get out of woodworking….!! Fishing too…! But…..before I do that, I'll see how this last surgery goes. That's it for today….!! You guys keep your head above water.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woohoo, mild and dare I say PLEASANT Arizona fall weather has arrived! 
It was 73F & 35% RH at sunrise, AKA beautiful morning.
It is 90F and 16% RH @ lunch time, heading for only 97F. 
Tonight's low is supposed to be 67F! Yeah!
Being somewhat used to working on 100F temperatures, I can now sleep in and still sneak a couple hours of shop time.

*ALL* Thanks for kindness towards wife's health. Told her she has random folks praying for her, and she responded god works in mysterious ways.  
Saw this funny picture on the Joke of Day Thread and sent it her as it seems much of her stress is coming from a couple of difficult team members on a major project she owns: 








She printed out a copy, and hung it on the door of her office. 
LOL Hope that makes you smile as much as it did me!

*Mike* Glad to read no complications on surgery. Best Luck with chemo. Have a couple of friends who have been through it more than once. 
Tip: Be sure to eat better than normal with lots of 'good for you' foods, and get some daily exercise. Your mind and body needs all the help it can get flushing out the chemo poison Dr's use to make us better. Try hard to be as 'normal' as possible and don't let it get you down. Praying for speedy recovery!

*Don* Glad to see wood being worked! Wife must be holding her own, despite the issues; which is always good news. Looking forward to see more progress. 

*Bandit* Using a chair while working wood? hmm…Lucky dog!
My doc told me to dump the chair, put on some dance music and keep moving to help lose some weight while in shop. My feet and legs ache a lot more. but it beats needing to walk prescribed minimum 1+ mile per day. Looking at your 'dungeon' shop, might have to move the washer/dryer out of way? LOL
I comment only out of jealously, looks like you are having fun at the work bench. Appears your box is almost done too. Keep at it! 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Glued was spread, today…..cuss words were also spread around, too….2 cauls + 1 clamp vs 2 hands..doesn't quite add up….somehow managed…









Had room for 9 clamps….let this sit a day…
Upper 80s again today….triple H weather.


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - Now your just showing off.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at a yard sale today…fellow had a vintage car he was working on…1959 Silver Hawk, by Studebaker….ever see Chrome doors over the gas cap? BIG fins, too. To get into the back seat, you had to fold the front seat forward…yep, twas a 2 door.

Didn't have the camera with me…...drat..


----------



## dawsonbob

To me, the Studebaker 1963 Starliner coupe was one of the nicest cars ever put on the road.


----------



## MSquared

I could have had a dirty, but running, '63 Studebaker Avanti for $900 bucks when I was a youngster. So sexy! (The car, not me!)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool rainy morning here. May have to turn the heat on in the shop this morning. About 45° now and may get to upper 50's later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. September was promised to be below average for temps, but it's been above so far. I'm ready for fall. It was supposed to rain last night and today, but it did not. We just got some clouds and a little bit cooler. This was the remains of the rain that Texas got.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in, this morning, Uncle Charles ( Horse) took the morning off. Guess I missed all the rain showers, this morning…..1st will be all them pills I take….then see about 2nd Breakfast…..

They are out either picking corn, or cutting it for silage around here….Soybeans have been turning..may be "running beans" in a few weeks….

may see about a wee bit of shop time today.

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 72°, RH is 83% and winds are 9 MPH. It's clouded up as rain is on the way. They've posted flash floods watches, so it'll be a wet one.

Took a half mile walk this morning and will take another before the rain starts. Don't want to get the "death talk" from my surgeon about blood clots. I got another doozy of a head ache last night. It's gotta be sinuses.

I just got notice I am a new buddy of suswill1. Along with 66 other jocks. He just joined today and has 0 posts. Just a word of caution.

Talk to you soon


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a nice cool 64 at coffee time this a.m. Really clabbered up as rain moved into this area yesterday afternoon, then quit, but started back up around 8:00 p.m last night, and had rain, thunder, lightening (a lot of lightening), and all night long. Hard to sleep with that crap clapping all night. This morning there was 1.9" in the gauge, so it come a good turd floater….More of the same expected for later today and all night till morning….again. The high will get to 74…The humidity is at 90%, and winds at 13 mph…..usual for West Texas..!

We're headed into town to eat lunch in a bit…The women want to do a little shopping at Staples, etc., and I want to go to Tandy Leather to pick up a few more stamping tools that I don't have and need, a new mallet, some more dye, Tan-Cote, olive oil, and a bottle (s) of Antique, and a side of 8-9 oz. tanned leather for pictorial carving…. Something to do where I can sit after surgery when I can.. Tool belts, straps, etc….I like leather work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Flipped me lid….









About ready for some hardware….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was nice to wake to find 66F low this morning! 

Spent my morning wasting gas visiting a couple estate/yard sales this morning. Didn't spend any money. Found some over priced, decrepit Stanley 4 square planes and Montgomery Ward block planes from 60's. Also saw a bunch of neglected Craftsmen cast iron. Missed by 30 seconds a really nice $100 Delta 14" wood/metal band saw, which is what made me consider shopping junk on far north side of town today.

It's 91F and 12% RH at lunchtime. Heading for 95F high temp. Nice 'mild' desert weather.

Supposedly a hurricane is churning up through Baja Mexico, and will send some rain and 80 degree temps to SW deserts by Monday? Nice. Looking forward to it.

*Bandit* Don't flip your lid to often. The Dr's might not let you work in shop anymore. LOL Nice box work!

Have this sudden urge to be productive today? 
Started slow cooking some mild ancho chili shredded beef for dinner, and 
heading to shop to sweat for awhile.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## MSquared

Sunny, in the low 80's, Low RH, clears skies, light breeze. Gorgeous weather for the last weekend of Summer! (Actually, Summer's not over until I stop wearing shorts, flip-flops and the leaves are falling heavy!) 

Klutz - I got a shoulder going low and slow for Pulled Pork tonight. Gotta whip up a nice coleslaw…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
It's a sunny 65F & 39%RH, with slight breeze at sunrise. Fall is in the air this morning, it's almost 'cold', compared to triple digit temperatures. LOL
Heading for 96F today?

Unusual weather pattern in desert this weekend. Deep low pressure trough bringing cooler than normal lows (not complaining), is slowing ability of hurricane in Baja to push moisture north. Supposed to have another pleasant sunny day, but them get scattered rain of up to 1" of rain overnight tonight, after the moisture arrives. Hoping I get some of this moisture. Last couple of rain events have skipped my side of town.

Shop time yesterday afternoon spent cutting/grinding metal as prep work for some welding today. 
So much work to simply change from 3" to 5" heavy duty casters on TS mobile base?
Pics later if I remember.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Low 70s to start the day..nice and sunny outside, too…..had a few gulley-washers just miss town last night….

Morning to ya…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cool start to todays weather pattern. It was 61 and plenty of sunshine out. The rain moved out of this area early this morning sometime, and it dumped nearly 2" in this dry, parched flat country…..Ugly country…!! Went into to town for dinner yesterday and to do a little shopping and rained like a cow p%$#g on a flat rock….! Cooled things off…..It's now 68, same conditions, and the high will get back up in the low 80's….!! No rain for a while here now. We're leaving Tuesday morning to head back to the mountains….Sure hope we got some moisture there, too…..!! It sure did green things back up around here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was in the upper 40's early and headed for the low 70's this afternoon. Dumped a little over 1.5" from the rain gauge yesterday. The mountains just south of us got snow so think fall is here.

Rick did you get to spend your fortune at Tandy Leather? That is where I get most of my supplies also. Leather sure has gotten expensive compared to the early 70's when I got started. I usually miss the good sales when I need leather and have to pay full price. Our store is only about a mile away from home so it is handy when I need anything.

Been getting a bit of work done in the shop. Made a few new bootjacks and cutting boards to replace the ones we sold while I was gone this summer. Have figured out some of the favorites so have some ready to personalize if needed and send out.


----------



## bandit571

A debate is going on….hardware options for the box project….hinges are certain…but, the kind of latch used is not..Options?









Handles will be used…this is Option #1 on a latch…









Hinges, and option #2…









Another pack of the same hinges…and option #3 for a latch….needed a SMALL screwdriver set…









As the screws are very tiny Phillips screws…
Hmmmmm, have to think a while on this….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rain is promised for later today. I guess we need it, but I don't want it.
Man am I ready for some 40s. I want to wear jeans, boots and sweatshirts.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Bandit,
I have used those hobby screw drivers and where they are crimped they strip out really easy, so pre-drill the mounting holes if you are into the hard wood and use wax on the screws then you spin them in.
Then show us the finished box please.


----------



## bandit571

84 humid degrees outside, and climbing….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

It's 67 humid and rainy degrees. We still have flash floods watches posted. More storms on the way.

Bandit - A decent set of those screw drivers comes in handy.

Rick - It's been a looonng time since I've done any leather work. I made a western style holster (including bullet loops) back when I was stationed in Germany. I enjoyed doing it, but never pursued it after I got back home.

Nuthin else going on here

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just because it was only 97F today, doesn't mean I was supposed to work in shop for 8 hours straight?
#IAMAKLUTZ 
I need some naproxen, cold shower, and couple days rest after today's adventure.

Started with this frame and wanted to add new casters/mounting hoods:















-
End up with this 68" long, 85lb chassis:








-
All it needs now is nice 4-cylnder turbo charged motor to go down road? LOL

Test mounted the casters, to actually see that I accomplished something in shop today:








-
#IAMAKLUTZ - forgot to think about the total weight. It weighs over 110lbs with casters.  I can barely pick it up. :-( 
And it's not done. Still need to weld on new stanchions for leveling feet.
But it rolls really nice!  #CLASSICOVERDESIGN

Hope you had a productive day too!

Oh, weather:
it's 91F and 19%RH at sunset. Rain forecast pushed out slightly, now saying 75% chance of thunderstorms near sunrise tomorrow. I do metal work outside, next to house to keep black dust off wood. Had to clean up and put everything away, including my EZ-UP awning so it doesn't blow away.. 
After all that extra work: If mother nature doesn't provide a loud, mean thunderstorm tomorrow; going to be mad at her….. 

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, rainy, .4" in the gauge overnight, 2" in the last 3 or four days. Cloud ceiling at 2,400 feet, typical WW drizzle, about 62 F. I need to wax the 5th wheel so the moss isn't a foot thick by spring! Was going to today, but I woke to rain. Wax sure makes it easier to dig out in gthe spring.

My leather working days stopped many moons ago. Went to Tandy to get parts and pieces for undone projects a decade ago ;-) I suppose the arthritis popping up in my right hand will preclude any return ;-(

Dishwasher went out so Swimbo has one on order for this week. That and the 2 bathrooms should make her a happy camper ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Is a cloudy 74F & 96% RH in east valley of Phoenix at sunrise. Line of showers passed over house just before I got up, maybe 0.1" total. Flash flood warnings posted for a 3 county area. Most of sustained activity is in mountain foot hills on north and north east sides of town. Appears sun is attempting to peek out now overhead?

Heading for cloudy 85F today, with another band of thunder showers developing mid-day, and again overnight.

Completion of my metal working adventure on hold today due rainy weather, plus back muscles are not happy with me for wrestling with the overweight mobile base yesterday. In hindsight of yesterdays fun, pretty sure welding/fabrication is young man's game?

Dreary, rainy day is good excuse to go back to bed for awhile, right? 

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe today!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Nice out this morning at coffee time around 7:15. Lots of clabber then, but has since left and now plenty of sun. I was 61, and now it's 67….Humidity is high for here at 90%, and hardly any wind at all….The high will be 79-80…..!! Had some catheads and gravy and ham for breakfast, and coffee…..Pretty good eating…!!

Heading back to the mountains early in the morning. Dread that long 12+ hour drive. 90% interstate, so not bad…...just boring..!! Going to make one more trip into town today or tonight. Forgot a couple of things at Tandy Leather I needed to pick up…..The women want to go to a couple of craft stores….plus eating supper out tonight.

Mark…..You are right about the price of things there. I wanted a side of 8-9 oz. tooling leather, but they were out, so I bought a shoulder…..Wow..!! That wasn't cheap, either….$ 50.00. That's the first leather I've bought in several years. It measured about 3' x 4', and has a nice brand on it….!!

Mike and Bob (WW)…..You guys out to get back into leather work some…Especially if you get laid up for any reason like surgery, etc. Good therapy and healing time…..). That's my plan, anyway…till I heal up….(?).


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, it's Monday…leave it at that….


----------



## Firewood

It was a sunny and breezy 55° when I took my walk this morning. RH is at 88%. A much better day than yesterday's rain and clouds. Looks to be around 2" in the rain guage.

I walked close to a mile this morning. Feeling much better than last week, that's for sure. Started a round of preemptive-strike antibiotics ahead of the doctor yanking out this cathader. Note to self - nothing is ever ever supposed to go up there!

CaptK - You should know better about wrestling with heavy metal after that bout with your planer. I saw on the news about the flooding around Superstition. I hope everyone is ok.

Rick - I've thought about picking up the leather hobby, but I'd be starting at ground zero and I'm guessing a lot of the tools, etc wouldn't come cheap. It is something to think about though.

Bandit - We're still waiting to see a picture of that finished box you're working on.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

You can actually get back into leather crafting for not a lot of money. Seems the stamping tools are holding about the same price as they always have been…..$4.99-5.99 a piece. The leather has gone up some, but just to practice, you don't need much, either, till you decide to pursue it further. In fact, if you have Amazon, or Amazon Prime, you can go on there and look at what they have. They actually have 'starter kits" that are fairly cheap. Just type in "leather tools" and you'll see what all they have….!! Just an FYI, bud….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Stain is on, waiting on it to dry…









So..will this do, for now…









Stain is called "Gunstock"...









waiting on it to dry…


----------



## Grumpymike

That sure looks good from over here Bandit … well done, and two gold stars.


----------



## Grumpymike

howdy folks,
Well here we are in the monsoon weather of the desert … right now there is so much water running in the washes that the main roadway in our area is closed because of high water. in our subdivision there are washes that are running 4 to 5 feet deep and 80 to 100 feet wide … defiantly a stay at home afternoon, and if you went to work today, go find a friend to stay with tonight 'cause yer not gettin' home. ... i'll be out with my tractor clearing debris at first light.
My rain gauge broke and the replacement is sitting here in the house, but my guess is that we had about 2" in a couple of hours … I guess we are just Texas copy cats … no sleep tonight with all the cacti slurping … sigh.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that is a real good looking box. I'm liking that recessed top, something I might copy.

I had a very pleasant day in the shop. No cussing, complaining or problems. I'm fixing to finish the top of my Fishing chest of drawers. Hoping that the rest goes as well. Something I am beginning to realize is that I've become more proficient. It's very satisfying knowing what to do with out struggling thru a process and suffering all those small mistakes that ruin a project. I have several mentors to thank for the knowledge they passed on to me. I wish they were still around to thank them.

I'm spending some time on the net trying to find some fishing themed drawer pulls for this chest of drawers. Crap o'Dear some of the prices are out of this world! $23 bucks for a drawer pull. Yeah, right! I had an idea of using epoxy and fishing lures, flies and spoons to make drawer pulls. That's going to take some more planning, but it might be well worth the effort for a very unique look. One of a kind.


----------



## Firewood

Bob - I found this on Amazon. Not sure if it fits the bill. Looks like there are others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW started this AM. On shore flow knocked it back to just wunnerful, on shore flow formed a 2,600 foot overcast ceiling. It was rainy, but just beyond mist, not even drizzle. Probably a traced in the gauge in the morning. It hit about 62 F.

I did a little more demo in the bathroom. Filled the garbage can with sheetrock again. I cut a sawzall blade down to about 3 inches. Works great, Not long enough to hit wiring or plumbing if one keeps their wits about themselves ;-)) The shorter blade is stiffer and doesn't bend over when it is out of the sheetrock. It scars it so it will break where I want it to to fit the can. This load took nearly all the big pieces out.

Demoing reminds me of a save a buck demo job an oil company did. Back in the 70s they wanted to take one of the early self-serve systems out of a busy station and install it in another. They had laborers remove the equipment. I got the job of installing it without any wiring diagrams ;-)) They could have saved a week or 2 of electrician labor if they had sent me by for a couple three hours to see how the wiring was set up ;-))) ;-))) Last laugh on them!

Box looks sharp from here too, Bandit.

GMike, Hope you don't float away tonight. I saw on the news a few days ago over at Beaumont and Houston they were getting 3' of rain in 24 hours!

BBob, Flatfish would make good drawer pulls. F4 for the little teeny drawers, maybe an F7 for the medium drawers, U20 for big drawers and an M2 should be almost big enough for handles ;-)

Swimbo likes crab. It has all but disappeared off the seafood joints' menus here the last few years. Looks like we know why. I saw an article in the Seattle Times about the Bearing Sea ice retracting. It is one of the biggest fisheries in the world going away. Crab are moving out ;-( Cod and halibut are moving north towards Russian waters ;-( Time to stock up on fish, I guess.

Swimbo's lamp by her chair had a fancy LED supposed to last 22.8 years. We got 5. Our grandson gave us a case of 4.8 year fluorescents when the hotel he worked at switched to LEDs. If they last a couple years, we probably have a lifetime supply.


----------



## firefighterontheside

53° this morning. Not the 40s, but I'll take it. Long pants and sweatshirt on. It's time to go mill a great big white oak log into 2×8 floor joists for my kiln build.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's sunny and 64° this morning heading to mid 70's. Not bad for this time of year.

Bandit - Nice work on the box. Looks great.

Bill - White oak for the floor joists? Dang, I guess that'll make it strong enough.

WWBob - I hate those compact fluorescent bulbs. Not only are they slow to come to full brightness, but they shoved those down our throats but now want to treat them like their nuclear waste. Grrr….

Well, gotta run. Going to do a little shopping before my Dr appointments.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix.
Had a 71F overnight low this morning. Has been cloudy/gray all morning, and is now 76F & 60% RH at lunchtime. Sunshine is starting to return as we head for 87F high today?

The stormy weather that whacked the area is finally gone. Was quite the show: lightning, thunder, wind, tornadoes, flooding; the works. Tornadoes in desert are rare, we see one every 4-5 years at most. 
Only received about 0.7" rain over the last 36 hours, which is mild considering what others got. Areas on north side hit hardest received over 4" of rain. Had low lying areas on interstates flooded. Travel was mess yesterday afternoon and evening on north side where my daughter is located. State has been releasing 100,000's of gallons of water from mountain reservoirs NE of valley, and it's flooded normally dry river washes through center of town.

The silver lining is that we are now down to normal temperatures for this time year. meaning 80's for highs, and 60's for overnight lows. Looks like the shop work time window is wide open now. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a lot of white oak logs and I need to make room for more. White oak it is. Also chosen for rot resistance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made all the parts for 8 cabinet doors today. I made all the rails 1/2" short. Dang it all.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I made all the parts for 8 cabinet doors today. I made all the rails 1/2" short. Dang it all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At least the weather is nice today Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's little consolation Mike. If it was hot outside I'd have the AC on in the shop. It is nice out though.


----------



## Firewood

Another beautiful day. Got up to 80°, sunny, low humidity and windy. But changes are coming….

Bill - Don't you have a board stretcher? Sure comes in handy in times like this.

The cystogram found a tiny leak so I'll be keeping my stadium buddy for another week. Grrr….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My board stretcher is broken.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, partly cloudy, about 62, ¼" in the gauge.

Mike, those compact fluorescents definitely leave a lot to be desired. Not only are they slow, but they barely shine outdoors in the cold. But, the price was right ;-)) They are ok where we use them.

Speaking of their nuclear waste factor, when I was an apprentice I did lighting service on gas stations. Lots of tubes in the shop and out on the canopies in those days. The old ones went in the dumpster. I had to break every one so they would not explode when somebody threw something in there. Clouds of white dust. They told me it was safe and not poisonous. Must have been, neither I nor a couple of the other guys who did that got any lung diseases. That was about the time OSHA was passed. They were just beginning to care about employee safety, ect.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We made it home last night about 8:30 or so after leaving Texas about the same time that morning. That is a long 12 hours on the road with a straight shot to the mountains. I was dead when we got in, and after a good shower, we hit the rack about 11:00 or so. It looked like it had rained some while we were gone, cause the grass had grown somewhat. So I'll call my yardman to come take care of it this week. Things were still in tact here.

The weather: It was 65 when I rose early (too early) and some heavy cloud cover. We do have a 40-100% chance of rain today and tonight, so it may have to wait a few days on the yard. It rained on us nearly all the way home yesterday and last night on the road through most of Texas and Oklahoma, and hit and miss showers in Arkansas. But we made it home safe and sound, and unscathed. I looked at the trip meter when we got in, and I had put 1,637 miles on the Suburban…..!! With the round trip and all the running around we did, it added up quick..!! Glad it's over, so now I have to get ready for pre-op surgery in a few days, and surgery Oct. 3rd. I kind of dread this one, cause it'll be more invasive. But it still beats the alternative….!! Oh yea…..it'll get to 83 for the high today, and the humidity is at 99%, with the wind at 1 mph. Looks like we had .3 " of rain ,too. Scattered thunderstorms today and tonight….!! Looks like our next chance of rain is Sat. and Sunday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It was 70F and 70% RH at sunrise this morning. 
Have mostly cloudy skies, and am doubting we hit the 89F forecast today?
Humidity is staying higher than normal as a low pressure trough is sucking moisture from Baja Mexico area in the desert SW still. Forecast has 30% chance of showers last night, but only folks seeing rain are in foot hills, well out side of metro areas. 50% chance of rain today, and 80% tonight. Flash flood watches already in effect, so somebody is getting hammered with rain again today. 

Yesterday's mild 87F weather gave me a chance to finish metal work on mobile TS base. Fabricated stanchions for leveling feet, and welded them in place.

















Not as steady as used to be, my hands shake sometimes, so my welds are not perfect; but everything passes the 3lb hammer test and a coat of paint hides ugly. 

Plan is to paint the modification red to match the rest today. Reassemble saw tonight/tomorrow after dry.
Then I can roll it into storage with ease to get started on a daughters brake work. Duh!

In the 'something is always messing up plans' category:
Landlord informed us last night that HOA Nazi's are forcing him to paint the house. His hired crew is coming today to get started cleaning and prep work. Guessing they will spray stucco Friday when rain threat is down to zero and sunshine is forecast to return? Never a dull moment in this house.

Must be Happy, Get healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 68°, RH 77%, winds are 13 gusting to 20 MPH and it's sunny. We're nearly at today's predicted high of 71°.

I feel like such a slug these days. Deb pulled out the rope and duct tape ensuring I behave myself. I'll adhere to doctor's orders, but I sure get antsy just sitting around.

CaptK - The base is looking pretty good. I've never been into metal working. That's my son's bailiwick.

Rick - That's a long time behind the wheel. I'm not sure I could do it anymore.

Time for a walk. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

There is one way to just "sit around" 









Box has been posted as a Project….need to start on Box #2


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,

Well the cactus have slurped up about all they can hold, their accordion sides are pooched out about as far as they will go with out splitting … (The fat cactus syndrome).

I had a wonderful day full of surprises yesterday, as I went out to fire up the tractor to clear debris out of the roadway, I was greeted with a flat tire … as I added air, the valve stem shot across the Drive and water shot about 20 feet … Well take the tire off the machine and head to the tire store … The guy there knows where I live and expedited the repair … an hour I'm heading out to the mud and washes … pulled one lady out of the mud and she promised me cookies … I will collect.
Spent 4 hours cleaning roads, and some of the are still very muddy, will need more work as they dry up a bit.

So as you can imagine there was no shop work, but I did get some free wood … I will have to identify what it is after the mud is washed off, but I have in the past, found some really nice mesquite around here …

Be safe in what you do and please be well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

65 yesterday morning and today as well headed to the bus stop at o'dark 30. It's been no rain for a while and looks to be the same for the foreseeable future with 90 +/- for the high every day. The heat I love but we could use a little rain, weekly would be nice just to keep the lawn from getting too crispy. I do have a sprinkler system but when we bought the house the controller was bad so I never did anything about it. Yesterday morning was sprinkler head huntin' day as I only knew where 6 of 20 were so I hooked my compressor to the backflow preventer valve and energized each valve then ran to where I heard the water/air coming from so I could put one of a handful of flags I had in hand to mark them for later excavation and cleanup. I had to be quick as once they're up and spraying, finding them is easy but when the water is all gone you have to listen for air coming from the gopher hole they just disappeared back into. I found that grass shears made for very, very slow work in cleaning around them and the weedeater, while messier, only took 10 seconds per head to clean out all grass, dirt and debris so they cold put back into service quickly should I choose to. Having my toddler with me to run and find them as fast as I could proved interesting as a couple of times they found him first, getting sprayed seemingly from nowhere wasn't his idea of fun, but it was kinda funny. Getting it done in the morning while in the mid-70's was a little more enjoyable vs. the 90+ afternoon sun.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The low this morning was 65 after a severe thunderstorm moved through the mountains last night and early this morning. It finally moved out around 7:15 a.m. There was quite a light show last night with lightening dancing all around, followed by huge claps of thunder. I checked the rain gauge this morning afterwards, and there is 1.75" standing in it. So we did get some weather. It's now 69, bright sunshine, and the humidity is 67% now. Winds at 9 mph., and the pressure is on the rise at 30.02 Hg. The high will climb to 76, and more bright sun. No more rain predicted through all this week and part of next…(?). Forecast high for tomorrow is 87….!! Back to the warm….!!

I started my regime of Tylenol yesterday, and that's all I can take until after surgery. Nothing else like aspirin, or Advil, etc., as they are considered blood thinners. No NSAIDS….!! Tylenol don't do much for me as far as a pain relief med…..Good for a headache maybe, but that's about it. Give me the "hard stuff" like Hydro Codone, or morphine…..lol…!! Now that works….). I've been through this many times, so I know the routine…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we had a trace of rain. Barely enough to get your windshield spotted.

Stay safe, dry and cool.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!
It was 69F & 65% RH at sunrise. Still have some moisture hovering around the metro area, and it's sticky weather. Some rain sprinkled on us last night, but my place was missed with anything heavy., West side of town got hit pretty hard. Radar was red with lightning show over Grumpy's area last night? LOL

It's 86F & 44%RH at lunch time. Heading for 87F. 
Forecast for scattered thundershowers again tonight?

Finished the mobile base assembly today, and started reassmbly of table saw/router.
















Not pretty, but it works.

Paused TS assembly as want to hinge the motor cover. Need to get a hinge and some hardware. So stopped in here to say HELLO, just in case I got assimilated by the BORG. LOL

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It was quite pleasent today with temps in the upper 60's and RH at 35%.

CaptK - The base looks great. Mighty fine job.

Rick - It sucks having to get off all the pain meds prior to surgery. Try and hang in there. I'll be praying you won't need anymore drugs after the surgery.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Another boring day…upper 70s..a few clouds…
Working in the shop..until the hands started cramping up..










2 corners done, 2 to go…


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been out of circulation for a couple of days. Sure seems like everyone is getting a taste of fall. NOAA says we might be getting a touch of snow this weekend. I've also seen on the Internet that Festus will be getting a carp load of snow in the next few days. Seems winter might come a little early this year.

Mike I checked out those drawer pulls and they won the vote. Thanks for telling me about them. As always my progress is slow, real slow. There always seems to be something that requires my attention elsewhere. At least I don't have a schedule to keep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day in WW, 200 foot cloud ceiling, about 60, ¼" in the gauge. Sprinkles off and on.

Snow about 3,500 feet this weekend. Might be a little snow crossing Stevens Pass.

Slugs and snails are attacking my tomatoes. I'm hitting them hard with the salt shaker ;-)
First time ever having ripe toms for 6 weeks. Usually lucky to get a ripe one.

BBob, Those pulls are probably a lot more practical that flatfish. Definitely a lot easier on the pocketbook!

Hang in there Rick. Hopefully the doc will bring you out pain free.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 47° this morning. A high in the middle 50's today so guess it is fall here. Probably like yesterday with a shower or two during the day.

As BBob said we are supposed to get some snow this weekend also. Not sure if it will be as much here compared to the NW part of the state. Will wait and see.

Rick hope your surgery goes well and you can get back to healthy soon.

Base looks good Captain. The red looks good. All my bases are black which tend to collect more dust than the floor does I think.

Have been catching up on a bunch of little orders and waiting for a few folks to decide exactly what they want on others. Had time to add more to my leather tooling bench. A counter top place gave be a cutoff piece of quartz so inset it in the benchtop. Think it will be great for tooling as long as the wild pattern does not drive me crazy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It is a nice cool start to today's weather pattern. It was 65 with plenty of sun, but a few whispy clouds are moving in slowly. It's humid out this morning with humidity at 99%, and low winds at 5 mph. The high will reach 86-87, and the pressure is falling at 29.85 inHg…...whatever that means….!!

Thanks for the well wishes guys on my upcoming surgery. I just hope my doctor can get me out of this misery too, and I can get back to what I like to do…fishing, woodworking, leather working, etc. I guess time will tell. Pre-op for surgery is Monday morning, so I'll go in and get siphoned of some blood, an EKG, chest xrays, and sign my life away with paperwork……!! Everyone has to make sure they get their $$$$ before anything starts…..Greedy…!!

Capt. Klutz……. The mobile base for the tablesaw looks excellent. You did a bang-up job on building it, and the paint job ain't too shabby either. I like the red over black, and the red casters go nicely….What a "bling job"...lol..!

Mark…...I really like your leather tooling bench. The upright storage and drawers really hit the mark as far as getting things up and out of the way….The inset marble is a little wild looking, but I like the fact that it's inset into the bench. The only thing I see that you need is more stamping tools…..you're a little shy on those…..lol.. Is the upright w/ the drawers new…? Nothing like having a good bench to work on….!!


----------



## Festus56

Rick that top part is fairly new. I built it earlier this summer. Since it is in my shop I was always cleaning sawdust from everything. Now I can just close the roll doors and keep all clean.

I have a few more stamping tools but my boy borrowed them a few years ago. Like a long term loan I guess. Now I just buy new ones when I need them. Have room for a lot more in the racks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

It's 82F & 48% RH in east valley of Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 85F high?

Some sprinkles yesterday afternoon, nothing measurable at my place. It is due continued push of Baja moisture keeping humidity higher than normal. Everyday the forecast shows drier weather tomorrow, and it doesn't arrive? Not used to this stickiness.

*SNOW?* Bring it on! 
After a summer of triple digits in desert, am tempted to grab a flight to NW, rent a SUV and drive out in the middle of storm and make snow angels butt naked. LOL

*Mark* that is one cool looking leather workstation. Huge collection of toys, and gadgets. It shows you must either be very good it at, really love it, or both. I vote both. 

*Rick* Praying for best outcome to your peril. 

Today my home is surrounded and wrapped with plastic/tape/paper masking as the painters are redoing the 4 color facade applied by builders. Crew has been doing prep off/on last couple days due inconsistent rain. Yesterday bosses pair of rescue mutts are not happy, as they taped over the doggie door. Was funny for awhile as we couldn't figure out why they were upset and barking at back door. 
The crew my landlord hired to paint doesn't speak much English, and my Spanish is really rusty. Every time I open the garage doors to leave, or wanting to work in shop; they look at me cross eyed, like I am escaping prison or something. Leaves me stuck surfing the internet and posting silly stuff on LJ.

Last but not least - question for *Bill* in Missouri: How much do you charge LJ friends for wood? 

Long story: SWMBO has stated a desire for another 'trek across America', it's an 1800 mile drive east to visit family in Ohio. Mentioned 1st week of January to coincide with visit of ~15-20 cousins. Being a cheap bastard, who likes to save money, and complicate things as much as possible; devil on my shoulder suggested I drag a trailer through the winter snow storms, and bring back a pile of wood from Midwest. It's been 4-5 years since my last major restock of wood from where actual forests grow. 
You keep posting about nice free logs and excess wood, so I thought I would ask if you want to get rid of a big stack of wood. Lived in St. Charles way back when, and I am guessing you are maybe 20 minutes off of I44 used for the trip. Trip is still preliminary, plus getting approval to add my fun to family business also needs approval. But I had to ask. Drop me a PM if want to discuss.

Bring on the SNOW! >> NVM >> Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's hot in STL again, Summer is drunk and needs to go away. She's worn out her welcome. We broke the record from 1891, it hit 92 which is 1 degree warmer. Oh goody, a record that didn't need to be broken.

Looks like we won't make it out of the 60s come Thursday next week, I'll take it.

My brother in law is in Montana somewhere hunting Elk, I wonder if they'll get snowed on. I have no idea what part he's in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I was somewhere in MT. It's hot here as mike might have mentioned.

Klutz I'll send you a p.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hot again in the upstate, unfortunately the last day the pool is open is this Sunday, the kids will really miss that. It's been a high of 92 for the past two weeks and looks to be the same still yet for another week with only a 20% chance of rain tomorrow and Sunday which means it's not going to rain. We could use it but as long as it's hot, I'm not complaining. After spending 20+ years by the mistake on the lake I suspect It'll take me at least that long to thaw down here basking in the sun.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was the official end of my wearing cutoffs. It only made it to 68 long after I was done for the day. Tomorrow's high will be 49, so it's back to sweat pants. I got to tell you that after a life time in a uniform, sweat pants and cutoffs is the only way to go! I only get dressed up for Church, weddings and funerals. It seems that funerals are more common than weddings these days.

I'm making very slow but really good progress on my fishing rod drawer cabinet. I've got my creative juices percolating! The results are looking pretty decent. Now if the upright rod holders look as good as the rest of this, it might actually be worth posting on the projects .


----------



## bandit571

Rained this evening….hope it will be gone by morning….Village nearby has garage sales all over the town….lots of walking around…

Too tired to work IN the shop….too many errands to run….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 62°, 100% RH and raining. It was a stay indoors day today. Had some heavy rains today, but not as bad as they are getting down south of us.

BBob - I hear you about the sweats - especially after my surgery. Though i usually wear jeans, I haven't been missing them. Speaking of funerals, I have one tomorrow. A good friend's mom passed. I'm hoping I have a pair of dress slacks that fit loose enough around my incisions and to conceal my stadium buddy that I'm stuck with til Tuesday. Might not be staying as long as I'd like.

Take care everyone


----------



## MSquared

Mike - If the slacks aren't comfortable, don't 'sweat it' ( the pun just came with the sentence!). They will understand. The main thing is you showed up. OK, spray them black with some pinstripes if you want to look fashionable. Might just evoke a much-needed laugh! And a peck on the cheek from a few old ladies. Be well. Get better!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool kind of rainy 40° here. Seems like we may miss the snow predicted for later today. Going to be west and north of us. Going for a high of 46° and wet all day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning
Have a sunny 69F & 70% RH low at sunrise. Forecast for 92F high temp with 40-50% RH, so another sticky day for us desert rats.

Get up & go is severely lacking today, and body aches like a flu bug has arrived. 
Hope your day is looking better than mine.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we got 0.01 inches of moisture. Better than nothing, I suppose.

Stay safe, dry, and a pleasant temperature of your choice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, mostly sunny and almost 60.

We had the last rifle match of the season today. Fortunately, the weatherman was wrong. Supposed to be windy and rainy, it was still and overcast. Didn't really matter, the targets looked like the wind was blowing to beat the band ;-(( Next year we will shoot the centers out of the targets.

Mark, I see what you mean about that marble driving you nuts! The rest of the bench looks fantastic. I started to build a leather tooling cabinet about 40 years ago. But a big garden, cutting firewood, kids Little League coaching, Cub Scout leading, work, hunting, fishing, work, being a volunteer fireman, starting my own business, I finally gave it way to make a little more room in the garage for electrical contracting. Still have my tools, many of the stamps are early before they put the type prefix before the number. They're not rusty, but I am.

That comment about greedy doctors reminded me of the Master of Malpractice that OD me on Topamax for migraines. At the time the boyz in the union voted to put an entire raise into the healthcare plan to maintain it. The following year they voted to take money off their paycheck to put it into the healthcare. In the waiting room of the Master's office there was a catalog titled *Doctor's Toys*. It had all kinds of spendy toys, airplanes, sports cars, yachts, villas on the Riveria………….. I thought this idiot is totally out of touch with reality. Too bad I didn't know how far out of touch the idiot was ;-((

Prayers out for everyone with back pains, knee pains, shoulder pains, flu bugs, kemo, and anything else that hits after 50!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast and cold here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 55 out and headed towards 63. You would think by the way the weather sounds, it would be fall but no, it's just teasing. Tomorrow and Tuesday it's supposed to get up to the low 80's. I already put the shorts away and now, I may have to dig them back out.

It's been really hectic lately. I'm still reading everyone's comments, but usually by the time I get done, it's time to go somewhere with the bride. Yes, she's doing better, but she still has a ways to go. Her balance is off a little and she keeps falling once in a while. I'll be sleeping and I'll hear a thump in the middle of the night and it's her on the bathroom floor. I help her up and get her back to bed. She thinks she's helping by not using her cane or walker.

We had to attend a soccer game for the grand kids Saturday. It rained the whole time we were there. You know, that cold crappy drizzly windy rain that seems to creep into every part of your body. It gives me chills just to think of it. Anyway, we were in it and I couldn't wait to get someplace warm.

The wife and I have been seriously thinking of buying an RV and heading back south for the winter again. The older we get, the colder the winters are here in Michigan. So, we've been looking at RV's lately trying to decide what we want. I want something small so it's easier to pull but something big enough to keep up comfortable to stay in for a few months. She wants something cheap and affordable. It's tough to decide on which way to go and where to go is the other dilemma, Florida, Texas (the valley) Gulf coast or Arizona. I guess we'll know when we get there.

*Rick*, I hope your surgery goes well and your pain finally goes away. I'll be thinking of you old friend.

*Firewood*, I hope your ailments are getting better too.

It's time to head out to the shop before the bride grabs me to go somewhere. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For 2 people I like the rear living area campers. Usually have recliners and a nice kitchen. Kinda like a great room atmosphere.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got a lot colder today, 47 for a high. There's even a little snow on the tops of the Elkhorns.

Don, I spent 5 1/2 years living in an RV working at a prison. I promised myself I would never set foot in an RV again. So far I've be true to my word.

You guys remember those miter sleds Grump Mike and I posted. I have got to tell you mine is flat out amazing. I can knock out a box in no time. The only kicker is keeping even pressure through the cut and only time thru. I've found it best not to pull the sled back.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

It was another cool wet day here. A high of 42° and showers occasionally. Now is 39° and maybe a slight chance of snow overnight.

Some places NW of us by Glacier Park have up to 4' of heavy wet snow. Really messing with power lines and trees they say. Going to be a mess to clean up when it melts for sure.

Guess I missed your posts on the miter sleds BBob. Must have been while I was away this summer.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it all the way to 59° wet, foggy and rainy. There looks to be a couple inches in the rain guage. Tomorrow I'll have to get it emptied out. Like Don, we're expecting a couple days in the 80's with high humidity.

Been laying low the last couple days as this cathedar is most uncomfortable. Went to a funeral yesterday and only stayed long enough to give our condolences and then right back home. Same with church this morning. It comes out Tuesday - even if I have to do it myself.

Rick - I'll be praying for you. I know you'll feel like crap for a while after the surgery, but let us know how your doing as soon as your up to it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out cloudy this morning with a definite chill in the air. The temp is 57 but, with the winds out of the ESE the temp should start rising hopefully. The forecast is to reach 80 for the high today.

*FF Bill*, I agree with the rear living area. I had a 5th wheel with a rear kitchen and would find our cupboards open with canned goods and dishes on the floor wherever we landed. If I can help it, rear living is what we'll get. Next week is the MARVAC camper show in Detroit and we'll be going. It takes a whole day to go through it.

*Burly Bob*, We lived in our RV for 4 years while we traveled around the country. We miss the travels but not the living in the RV. We didn't see enough of the country while we were gone. But, I understand your circumstance too.

*Festus*, it looks like you just dodged the bullet on that snowfall. I was wondering if you got it.

*Firewood*, I don't think I've ever had a catheter before and I hope I never do. It doesn't sound fun. I had to go in to have them check my bladder once and it wasn't fun at all.

Well, I just wanted to check in on you guys. It's time to head out to the shop and make some sawdust. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I need to make sawdust and paint, but I have a cold and feel like crap. I'm just gonna sit here on my chair. Hopefully tomorrow I'll feel better.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..trying to pass a stone, right now…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low was 62F & 60% RH this morning. It's 68F at 8am, heading for 90F today.

Virus bug beat me up all weekend. Trying to feel better today.

SWMBO decided this morning we are looking at a cheaper rental home, closer to my son's school.
I may have to unexpectedly move the shop end of this month? :-( Details later.

Be Happy, Get Healthy, and Be Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been out of touch with you guys the last couple of days, as back trouble really got to me….This morning I had to go to the hospital for my pre-op procedure to get ready for my surgery on Thrusday. The gal took 5 viles of blood, ran an EKG (it was good), then had to go down and get 2 chest xrays. Thar place was packed with people, and one gal was sick and puking into a bag….!! Plumb nasty…!! But it's done, and now I just wait……!!

The weather: It's been rather warm around my neck of the woods the last several days. The low was 70 when I rose for coffee. Quickly warming up and it's 84 now, all sunshine, and the humidity is at 67%. Winds are light at 6 mph. The high will get to 90, so the hot is still with us. Then a cool down is coming around Thrusday in the low to mid 70's, and the lows going down to the low to mid 50's…I'll take that any day……..!!

Yesterday my sweet spouse got out in the shop and cleaned my boat up, vacuumed the carpet, and wiped it down with boat cleaner and Armor-All… Boy it looks like a new rig. Tomorrow one of my bassin' buds is going with me to the lake to run the boat and make sure everything is up to parr. I doctored it up with fuel stabilizer and quick-kleen gass treatment before I set it up….So it should be ready to go…..I hope..! The boat had been set up so long, it had mildew all over it….!!!

It sounds like we have several on here with the crud, viruses, or whatever…..!! Will we ever get healthy..? You guys take it easy, rest up, and get well…..!!

Mike…I know exactly what you mean about having a catheter….During my lifetime of hospital stays, I've had 6-7. But…..luckily I was a sleep when they went in and when they came out…..Yea….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

A buddy of mine had back surgery last Friday, and he's already able to stand and walk (kind of). Hoping your surgery goes as well, Rick.

Stay safe, dry and a pleasant temperature of your choice.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well Howdy Folks,

And a great big Howdy from the big cactus patch in Arizona. Where there has been no rain for six days now and we are getting back to normal with the temps running at the low 70's under skies with a few scattered clouds, and no snow in site.

*BBob* made a comment on the miter sled that we made and I will echo his remark on how well we like it … I added a handle to mine so that after I pass thru the blade, I lift the jig and all so that I do not drag back thru the blade … i just cut all the material to size, then do the miters and every thing fits right on …

Last week we had some monsoon weather. and not that the wind was blowing much, but I looked up at my 3' X 5' flag and noticed that it was 3' X 3' ... A new flag now dons my pole …

Stay safe and be well my friends.


----------



## bandit571

"This too shall pass"....I hope so…kidney stone hurts…

90s today and tomorrow…..low 70s by the weekend….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it to 82° today with dew point of 70°. Our rain total for September is 7". The norm is around 3". We are currently under a flash flood watch as the are expecting 2" to 4" of rain starting tomorrow morning.

CaptK - Dang, that seems awfully sudden. How much closer to your son's school will that be?

Bandit - Sorry to hear about the kidney stone. I hope it passes easily for you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, you can send some of that rain down here, we've had less than 1/2" for all of September and the grass is getting mighty crispy. I need to plant some more bushes and trees but I need to know they'll get a little help from mother nature or I'm just throwing my money away planting them now. Just yesterday we allegedly had a 30% chance of rain from scattered thunderstorms, well I was watching the live radar and we had a pretty good cell go by us to the west by about 10 miles and another smaller one go by us to the east by about 10 miles. I'm going to have to hire a rain dancer soon as I don't dance that well.


----------



## Redoak49

This past weekend in NW Indiana we had 6-8" of rain with heavy lightning and thunder. We needed rain but not all at once. The power went out for 8 hours and was the first time the whole house generator kicked in and worked perfectly.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a temperature that's pleasing to you.


----------



## bandit571

> Mike, you can send some of that rain down here, we ve had less than 1/2" for all of September and the grass is getting mighty crispy. I need to plant some more bushes and trees but I need to know they ll get a little help from mother nature or I m just throwing my money away planting them now. Just yesterday we allegedly had a 30% chance of rain from scattered thunderstorms, well I was watching the live radar and we had a pretty good cell go by us to the west by about 10 miles and another smaller one go by us to the east by about 10 miles. I m going to have to hire a rain dancer soon as I don t dance that well.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Used to draw a "Rain Turtle" on the jobsite….whenever we wanted a day off…..face it into the wind, bow and pat it 3 times….and wait…...had one work so well, 1 hour later a super cell went by….with purple lightning, no less…


----------



## bandit571

90s yesterday, again today….80s tomorrow…too dang hot.

Almost as warm in the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

it was a purty nice start to toady's weather…again. It was 68 at my early coffee time, as I was meeting my fiahing bud at 9:00 at the boat launch ramp. Plenty of sun, very little wind at the time, and the humidity was at 60%....not too shabby. The wind was 3 mph. It's now 87 headed to 90 again…..A cool down is coming about Friday into the 70's, so the weather channel says…we'll see….!! No chance of rain around here for several days…!!

As stated above, I met my fishing bud at the launch ramp. he put me in the water, parked the truck, so in the boat, and we took off. Now my boat has been setting up aver 1 1/2 years in the garage. I was skeptical as to how it was going to run. Once the temp reached 120*, I blew out of there…easy at first, then gained speed and ran all over the lake. That sucker ran like a top, and no problems at all. Tried all the pumps….bilge, aerators, trolling motor, etc. Everything worked just fine, so I'm happy about that. Now I'll have to set it up for another 4-5 months. The wind did get up on us at about 1015 mph, so it picked up on the lake….Small whitecaps were rolling….Time to head in. Backed it in the garage, topped off the batteries, and will be good to go the next go around…..!!! My back is sure telling on me now, crawling in and out of the boat, but I sure needed that outing…..!!


----------



## MSquared

Rick - Good on 'ya! Reminds me of taking my boat out on Summer Tuesday mornings. Coffee #2 in hand, an egg sandwich, get the boat all uncovered, pumps pumping, blowers blowing, Very few folks, if anyone, around, Great South Bay looking like a glassy lake. Idle out of the canal, slowly get 'er up 'just right' on plane. Make twenty miles out in 40 minutes (with a short fuel stop). Sun rising. Always rods and tackle at the ready, but, if nothing's popping, just enjoy the scenery. Make it back home in early afternoon, got the grass cut, edges done and all cleaned up. The wife wondering why I had that grin on my face!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started out morning in Phoenix with sunny 61F & 40% RH. 
Now it's 85F & 15% RH at lunchtime. AKA - Beautiful morning.
Heading for 90F high this afternoon.

Frustrating story you might like:
Been trying to get daughter to drop off her car for repairs, now going on 3 weeks since her brakes started making noise. 
She called yesterday and 'proclaimed' the grinding noise doesn't stop anymore and her car is making loud grinding noises that are too embarrassing to drive. Everyone is staring at me and shaking their heads when I stop. Can you come fix my car? :-( 
Story of my life. Just like her mother, never does any car repair until it makes embarrassing noises or is stuck on side of road. They swapped cars late last night. Looks like Captain's car repair shop is finally open….

*Mike* New rental place wife wants is walking distance to youngest son's school. 
Kinda of lucky find, I guess? Cheaper rent and closer to school.

Long story as short as I can: Son was invited into a highly accelerated middle school at 5th grade (3 years ago), on high school campus with high school teachers. Only one school location in a city of 300K residents, with 350 kids in the program. Yes, we are very proud, we hatched a top 1% student?  
There is no bus service, and I am his twice daily school chauffeur covering ~30miles/day.

We inspected the place yesterday, 1st morning/day it was available for review. Rental agency says there is list of interested people trying to see place. Many of his school mates live in same/adjoining neighborhoods close to school. The goal is to improve his quality of life outside of school if we can, at least till he gets his driving license in 3.5 years. LOL
SWMBO only question for me was, is it big enough to have a work shop and not go crazy. Not wanting to disappoint, agreed to make it work if she wanted the extra drive to work. She sent the rental application before we left. Have no clue how long it takes for credit and reference checks, or if we will get it? All I do know is if we get house, ton of work to do and FAST. Agency was demanding lease start/move in within with 2 weeks of acceptance. Right now nothing is happening yet, other than wasting brain power for 'what if'. :-(

This will be 3rd shop move in 5 years. Logistics of moving my tools/storage racks on wheels doesn't worry me; it is the pain of lifting and carrying the other stuff that will be a pain in the back. Just glad I got the new 5" wheels on TS done last week. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like a good Tuesday morning. When working at a powersports shop several years ago, we opened later and closed later one day during the week (can't remember which day) and I used to take my Waverunner out in the morning and just cruise the lake Erie shore from Avon Lake to Cleveland then back on days the weather would cooperate. Despite having a pretty fast ski, it cruised really nice and didn't burn a ton of fuel right at 28mph. It was neat to see all the houses along the lake that while they looked impressive from the front, often looked really impressive from the back. I took my fiance to be out on it once and she didn't like it so I sold it then the guy who bought it blew the engine with only 200 hours on it. Kinda wish I still had it sometimes but it was time consuming to maintain it.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 89 today…very few clouds..not much of a breeze…

Worked in the basement shop, with shop fan blowing on me….still got cramps ( in both feet, and the hands) and had to stop for the day….can't see the box, for the forest of clamps..









Maybe things will cool down, tomorrow? Also, something seems to have passed…still sore, just not as bad.


----------



## MSquared

Yeti - Yes. Bliss!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey all,

Thought all you "boaters" would like to see a picture of my bass rig. I've fished a lot of tournaments out of it, and caught a ton of bass, too……!! It's a 1999 Ranger 491 VS Comanche…….It's just like brand new…I ordered it from Ranger Boats and customized it to suit my needs……!!


----------



## MSquared

Ooooh!! That's a beauty of a rig for sure! Down by us, it would be considered a 'flats boat'. Upstate, in the Lakes Regions, it would be considered 'A Threat'. A Killer Bass boat! Hang on to your hat!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick , I'm headed to the lake Monday and it could well be the last outing of the year. I've got to make more time for it next year. I've only got one fishing buddy now as the other guy got hit with a mid life crisis and split the country looking for a younger gal. He flushed a 50+ year marriage down the drain and I'm betting he's gonna regret what it's going to cost him.

It only got up to 49 today and is suppose to reach the low 20's overnight. There's a little more snow on the Elkhorns and that's always a good thing here.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's rainy this morning here in Mid-Michigan. It has rained yesterday and all night long and is still raining today and the forecast is more rain. So far we have received almost 2" of rain and they are predicting more. We are currently under a flood watch. The temp was incredible warm yesterday which brought on the rain showers and T/S. The temp after the cold front moved through is now 58 and the high is only going to get up to 61.

Been busy in the shop as usual when I'm not running my wife around. I got a chance to finish off one of my projects I've been toying with. It's a golf course pencil display plaque. I thought it would be fun to make one. I'm still waiting on parts for my bed that I'm working on. The bad thing is, I ordered the wrong parts from Rockler and I can't change the order. I have to send them back and reorder the parts. So the bed is on hold for a while.

*Bandit*, how do yo like those harbor freight F clamps? I was at Harbor Freight the other day and was looking at them. * Firefighter Bill* also suggested them to me too.

*Rick*, I hope after you get done fooling around with your back surgery, you get to go out fishing again with your buds.

*Captain K*, good luck on your move. I dread the day I have to do the same. The wife keeps talking about that. It will make me sick having to pack everything up and move it. There's always a chance something will get broke.

Well, I've said enough for now. I'm heading to the coffee pot for another cup of sheep dip and then heading out the to shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. After yesterday's 80° high, we are currently at a very cloudy 57°. Last night we were chased into the basement with a tornado warning. Didn't make it here though (whew!). Lots of rain though. Some areas got over 5 1/2". Lots of localized flooding.

Off to talk to our investment advisor. Hopefully he won't tell me to start updating my resume.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

The H-F clamps have become my "go-to" clamps, and everytime I go to that store, I will pick a few more up….

A sunny day, today, already near 90, not much of a breeze….rather a bit stuffy/sticky outside….hope the shop is still cooled down. Have to remove all those clamps, and see IF there is a box inside….

Lunch was in a bowl, today..









Not as good as mama-san made….but, it will do…just add water, and heat up…









Bellefontaine, OH is a long way from the good stuff….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. That kind of Faux Pho is almost sacrilegious. Nothing on earth is the same as fresh Dac Biet Pho. Fortunately, here in San Diego we're blessed with at least a dozen good Vietnamese restaurants. Now that you brought it up, I guess I know what I'm having for dinner. Yum!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A new Harbor Freight is going in in the city 30 minutes away from my house. That seems far, but it's 30 minutes closer than the next nearest one.

Hopefully today is the last hot day of the year. High today is 93 I think. Tomorrow should be 74. Slight chance for rain. We need some rain, but we need cool worse.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was another hot one today….!! The low this morning was 69, plenty of sun, and the humidity was low at 52%. Winds were / are light at 4 mph. The high reached 90, and it's 43% humidity now…..!!

This will be my last post on our thread for a few days, as I go into the hospital in the morning for surgery. I figure 3-4 days stay…..! My wife just ask me what I wanted for my "last supper".....!! I told her she sounded like a warden in a prison asking a person about to be executed what he wanted for his last meal…..!! We both got a laugh out of that one……!! Nothing to eat or drink after midnight, so I'm gonna eat hardy…… Talk to you guys in a few days.


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, for now…









And..the lid works…









Need to finish the Blog later…also need to buy a few brushes….stain and varnish….after I clean the box up…









may have got a wee bit done, today?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to the upper 40's today and no rain. Guess the predicted 1" of snow got lost somewhere else.

Good luck with your surgery Rick and heal quick. Will see you in a few days.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, That lunch of yours brought back memories of watching inmates slop down ramen noodles. I watched them use the 190 degree hot water faucet to create the most disgusting combinations of what ever the hell they thought was high cuisine. I swore I would never again touch ramen noodles and I've kept my word!

About your box. I really like that lip where the top and bottom join together. That's something I need to work on.

Rick, my best to you. I sure hope this surgery will be the answer for all your problems. Be well old friend.

I'm trying to figure out how in the crap I can bail on a trip to New Jersey for my wife's family reunion . They are all very nice people but I just don't Well I'd pretty much prefer having nothing to do with anyone else. If I can't come up with some excuse why I have to stay home. I'm figuring that "Stick in the Mud", is gonna owe me big time! Right?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, NJ shouldn't be too bad, just agree to let her take care of all the driving when there and do you very best to avoid sobriety the entire time, problem solved. Oh, and if you play your cards right, you might be invited to never attend another reunion with that side of the family.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Good luck Rick on your surgery.

BBob. I'd heed bigblock's advice, if I were you. A sensible solution if I ever saw one.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

~10 degrees above average in Phoenix today; it's 96F & 16% RH just before dinner.
Over night lows are hovering in upper 60's, so morning is tolerable. 

*Rick* Praying for perfect outcome!

*Bill* congrats on new HF store. I have 4 HF < 15min drive away, when traffic cooperates. Phoenix metro area has 12 area stores. They are pesky creatures.

*Bandit* another cool box project! Wished I time and energy for wood projects right now.

*BBob* In my house - SWMBO always wins when it comes to family reunions. Alcohol/no-alcohol doesn't make them any better or worse. 
My tip: Plan your own adventure day before, day after the family gathering. Or make one day YOURS on multi-day event. Go visit a local sawyer and buy some wood, maybe? Or the one event that always tells my wife just how interested I am in the gathering; start looking at CL for deals to buy the evening before the reunion. SWMBO hates it when I want to haul rusty yard sale stuff across country, and usually decides its best to have me run to store a couple times for anything/everything not really needed during the event. 
wink, wink…

*Potential shop move:* Potential new rental home is managed by large rental agency. They appear have team of Homer Simpson's managing the place. After 3 days of trading emails, forums, past landlord contact information with the official home manager; they finally told us they will start processing our application. DUH! 
The only good news is NO one in the rest of waiting list they claimed to have, has even inspected the property; which is condition to having application accepted? The rental agency was complaining to my wife, they were going to have to list it on MLS, since only one incomplete application - ours; in 3 days after release. DUH!
Hate dealing large rental companies. Current slumlord owns 4 houses, easy going, and even paid for materials when I installed a sub-panel for garage.

*Car repair update:*
Daughters Mazda torn down, it's beyond ugly. 
Caliper one side was not retracting properly, and ate 50% of rotor, plus metal pad is thin slab of blue steel. Cleaned 1/2lb of metal dust out the area. :-( 








Picked up parts today, ordered yesterday. Needed new caliper, CV axle, and lower ball joint. She hit something, and tore out the plastic inner fender shield, and under engine plastic shield.. Fender plastic has been rubbing on axle shaft, and ripped both CV boot and ball joint boot. Both of them are heavily contaminated with metal particles from rotor. $200 worth of parts - toasted.








Also found out she is 2 quarts low on oil, needs an alignment, and is showing tire cord on both front tires. 
Enough to make any father insane.

Thanks for reading till the end. 

Stay Sane, Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cap'n I used to make BANK off cars that would come into my shop like that. Worst part was when the customer couldn't afford everything and they rolled out and I still knew they'd be back or on the side of the road. We had an indemnity clause for those vehicles…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day started out in WW this morning, mostly sunny and almost 60 the last few days. Cloudy until this afternoon, then a downpour for about 10 minutes. Swimbo said it hailed here while I was gone to Dr and fetching her grocery list.

Good luck in surgery Rick.

I got some dovetail jigs today. They popped up on eBay and no one else bid on them. A pair of Veritas markers in 1:6 and 1:8. Now, I need to get all the miscellaneous honey-dos and other procrastinations done so I can try them out.

2 quarts low on oil reminds me of the vans owned by companies I worked for. When they told me to use a different van than my normal one, I would add 2 quarts of oil then check to see if it was low. Once I had a brand new van. I checked the oil and the dip stick was stuck on the tube from the paint job on the engine. Oil was fine, but obviously the dealer didn't check it before they delivered it. A week or 2 later the differential failed. Low on oil ;-(

Copper thieves are on the news every night lately stealing copper out of parking lots and ball field lighting. Shut down some high school football games. The news said one of the insurance companies said the replacement wire had to be lower cost and less attractive to thieves. What a joke! Aluminum is cheaper, but they steal it too. Higher voltage drop, so bigger wire. Suppose they could dig up the parking lots and install bigger conduit to use the cheaper wire. I doubt the thieves care which they get ;-))


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a high of 62° and all sunshine today. Even had the shop door open this afternoon for awhile.

Good thing she knows a mechanic Captain. Just should visit you more often it seems.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Capt'n, sounds like your daughter needs to give a heads up a little sooner when the car starts making weird noises (that she also needs to be able to identify immediately). At least it's $200 of your parts and not at a shop, I'm seeing a ~$1500 bill at a shop assuming it's something easy to work on and not a BMW or the like.

Bob, I thought metals were so cheap now that copper theft was all but a thing of the past?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bigblock, A couple months ago I took a small amount of low voltage cable left over from contracting to the scrap yard along with some iron, aluminium and brass. The iron they did not pay anything but I could leave it in their pile if I wanted to get rid of it. The others I got a little money for; didn't really have much metal, but it is better to recycle it than throw iit in the garbage. The cable was the big surprise, mostly insulation with a little dab of copper, they paid something like 50 cents a pound! #1 copper which is clean and uninsulated is $2 here. Local scrap prices online show the wire they would get from lighting circuits to be $1 - 1.50.

Aluminum is shown at .20, but the thieves aren't going to check which it is if they even care. $ is $.

Looks like the spammers are taking over LJ! Wonder why they think anyone will buy anything POing everyone? Same for endless telemarketers ringing the phone 10x a day!

3 edit minutes left and I did a final proof read and repair. ;-(( Statins for cholesterol aggravate the permanent Topamax side affects ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. After a high of 54° it's now 46° with 82% RH and calm. No rain today, but mostly cloudy anyway. Rain is coming though. Fall is definitely here.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry to be away for a few days. But like you all advised . I'm going to hang really damn low and be on 
best behavior. They piss me off with their liberal democratic politics. I'm guaranteed to never be invited again. Darn Won't that break my heart!!

It's getting a cooler here and maybe a little more snow. Just like last year, I WANT SNOW!!!
A CRAP LOAD OF IT!!!! TOmorrow I'm going to put a nice edge on my snow shovel and a real lusty coating of WD40. Just to get ready for all the SNOW I want to shovel.

Today's my brother's birthday. I've been trying to call , voice, email and text him. What a waste of time. I ain't a new tech sort of guy. You remember when we just dialed a few numbers? Guess it sucks to be him!


----------



## bandit571

41 degrees outside, this morning….might get into the 70s for a high, today..

They are putting in new gas meters along my street…new ones will be outside, replacing the old ones inside…seems my house is scheduled for today….we'll see…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, no sign of the meter changers….tried the furnace this morning, to see IF it will start up. WORKS! Hasn't run since last April. Nice!


----------



## OleGrump

Here in Frederick, Maryland (which we usually pronounce like Miss Monroe's first name) we literally went from Summer to Fall overnight. It was 90 freaking degrees yesterday. Now it's cold enough you need a sweatshirt inside and a lined jacket outside. Lotta folks gonna sick with this kind of dramatic shift in temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, grandsons are here for the weekend. We took them to a corn maze this morning. Partly sunny, sounds better than mostly cloudy, almost 60 still for the last few days. The cloud ceiling is 7,000 feet. I wonder how the sunshine gets through a ceiling?

A few nights ago the Northern lights were supposed to be visible from this area. Swimbo has never seen them, so we went looking. Rain was forecast, but it was only partly cloudy. We headed into the foothills to escape the city lights contamination and to look for a viewing spot above the trees. No luck, she still hasn't seen them. We caught up with the clouds and rain stacking up against the Cascades ;-(

Last night another high school homecoming game was rescheduled for this afternoon. I get a kick out of the people the news interviews saying they hope the perpetrators realize how much inconvenience and expense they are causing the school districts and businesses ;-)) What a joke! They don't care!

Better see what the boyz are up to.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another hot sunny October day for Phoenix:
It's 94F and 20% RH, ~10 degrees above normal.

Got my repair work done on daughters car. Still need tires/alignment completed by professional rip off artists. Maybe Monday? It's being held as ransom until she attends a 1 hour care car lecture class, hosted by me. Schedule for Sunday. And yes, maximum cruelty. She will be climbing under the car for my class. Primarily to learn how she gets to help fix it next time something gets ignored when it makes a noise. :-0)

Rcvd another strange update from rental agency on new place. We still have the only application submitted. The agent has finalized their required paperwork, and it's off to 'management' for review and approval on Monday. Other showings scheduled this weekend, but supposedly they only process one application to management for approval at a time? So either we get approved for new place, or we don't. SWMBO is praying for success.
Just realized, it we get the new place; it will be 2+ months before I work wood again. Handmade Christmas gifts will be tough to get done on time. May even have to surrender my LJ card till next year. 









Hope you are having a better day!
Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 52°, cloudy, rainy with 88% RH and winds are 14 MPH gusting to 21. Pretty nasty out there.

BBbob - We rarely get the northern lights in SE Wisconsin, but I recall one evening when we had a huge light show. We sat out for a couple hours watching the shifting colors and waves across the sky. Quite spectacular. But nothing like the photos posted by AlaskaGuy a year or so ago.

CaptK - Good on you holding your daughter's car hostage for a little while. But it backfire on you and she'll be bringing the car over Everytime she hears that jug of washer fluid in the trunk fall over. LOL. As for shop time, I've been banned from the shop for over 2 weeks so far and it'll be another month before I'm allowed back in.

I got word yesterday that one if my previous supervisors passed away. She was younger than me. Sure makes a person feels blessed for what they have because you never know what's around the corner.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm this morning…rain showers keep rolling through all day long…a good day just to sit back and relax…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun will come out eventually and brighten up the day for us. The temp is 52 and should rise to 67. The winds are calm at 6 mph out of the WSW and the dew point is at 47. The cold is slowly creeping into the air which means fall is coming quickly, Brrrrrr.

I've been working on a few projects at the same time and I hate it, cause I can't seem to get one thing done. Sounds dumb I know, but it's like running in sand, you just can't get any traction. The bed frame is coming slowly because of parts from Rockler. I got some but, had to send them back. I'm gonna attempt to turn the feet for the bed as soon as I can free up a couple of projects.

*Rick*, I can't help but think of how ur doing old friend. I'll bet ur in misery right about now. I hope this surgery does the trick for you. I think I'd be lost if I couldn't get out to my woodshop.

*Ole Grump*, Welcome to our weather thread. I hope you can stay a while. I've been through Fredrick once or twice. Maryland is a quaint little state. If a person likes history, Maryland is one of the states to visit.

Well, I just wanted to stick my head in the door to give you guys a shout out. So now I'm gonna pull my head back in and get some work done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BlasterStumps

29º here this morning out in south western Colorado. I sure hope the freeze will help lessen the smell coming from the hemp fields. It has been awful last couple days.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 52° sunny with just a slight breeze. It should get up to around 65 today making it a pleasent day. We're going to go to a local nature center and walk some of the trails. It should be a good day for it. I've been too lazy since my surgery.

BlasterStumps - Welcome to our weather channel. Hope you stick around. What does a hemp field smell like?

Rick - Hope your recovery is going well. And as you can see, there are lots of folks here anxious to hear how your doing.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It was 49 dungrees Frankenstein this morning on the way to the bus stop with the kiddo!!! He stayed in the truck with me until his little buddy showed up about 2 minutes before the bus did. We finally have Fall in the STL area and it looks like it might be here to stay.

A light sprinkling of rain over the weekend enough to knock the dust out of the air, and cool crisp mornings really make me happy. Deer season is right around the corner and the leaves are going to change fast this year due to the heat late into September and early October.

I've been waiting for Fall, it's my favorite time of year. The boy child's birthday is the 13th, my favorite #, and he's having a sleepover Saturday. Three or four 8 and 9 year olds in one house is going to be a handful.

I've been making strides on the rec room framing with the limited time I have in the evenings and weekends but I'm almost 95% completely framed out. Only one wall left and that's going to require another handful of 2×4x8 studs and then on to completing the electrical. I want to get back to the fun woodworking.

Enough rambling from me, stay comfy folks!


----------



## bandit571

Mid 60, and cloudy, today…

Deer Season has started around here ( archery)..

fatality over the weekend….fellow riding a tractor, pulling a "Bush Hog mower"....to buzz down a bad Pumkin Patch…fell off the tractor…..Care Flight….didn't help much…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Archery season is open here too Bandit, but I don't have the time like I'd like to engage in it. Bad news on the bush hog situation, but I'm wondering how he got tossed/fell off the tractor. Aren't pumpkin patches pretty flat by you? I know the ones here in Missouri are.


----------



## BlasterStumps

It's hard to describe but it is nauseating to me at least. Sure stinks though. kind of smells like burnt electrical something. : (


> BlasterStumps - Welcome to our weather channel. Hope you stick around. What does a hemp field smell like?
> 
> - Firewood


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 65 F°, overcast, 1600 foot ceiling. Was about 70% chance of rain, but it didn't show so the chance is down to 30% now ;-))

I took da boyz to the range to shoot 22s yesterday. They had fun. Got them home on time for dinner. Their mom had a scientific calculator for the oldest one that even does chemistry. I have no idea what all it does. It cost $150. Wish my slide rule would have done that back in my day. My slide rule cost $35 back in 1967. Adjusted for inflation, about the same price for a lot less!

He is a sophomore in the highest level of high school math. He will be getting college credits in math his junior and senior years. The younger one is in 8th grade, he will finish his high school math next year and get 3 years of college credits by the time he graduates high school. Back when I was in the small school only had trig one year and then advanced algebra the next, back and forth. The teacher had a few of us working from both ends of the book. I guess it was supposed to be a 2 year course or something, not sure. Too bad we couldn't get college credits ;-((

When I try to do ALT 0176 to get the ° for F, the LJ page disappears and the ° shows up in the address bar. The digital world does wild and crazy things!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome to all the newcomers. Enjoy the weather thread.

I have been wondering how Rick is doing also. Hoping for a speedy recovery.

Was a nice 71° day here with a little breeze and all sunshine. Should be a high of 68° tomorrow then a low of 46° and snow after dark. A high of 43° on Wed. then a high of 26° and a low in the teens they say. Typical fall weather here.


----------



## Grumpymike

OK,* Bob in ww*
to do the Alt 0176 thing … the Num Lock must be on … allot of machines turn off the num lock during a re boot or shut down … so if it goes to la la land … i have gone back and found everything I typed, but it's still a PITA .


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, here's a quick report this morning cause I have to take my wife to PT. The air is cold and damp and the temp is 38. The high for today should reach 68, can't wait.

I've been busy in the shop making a sawdust mess by my lathe. I decided to make the feet for my bed so I can get them out of the way. Take a look.




























By the way, Welcome *Blasterstumps*, I hope you can stick around and enjoy the crew here.

Gotta go, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 60 at the bus stop this morning, way too cold for me, it's ~68 now headed to an alleged high of 71 this afternoon. We had a bit of a sprinkle this morning and might (hopefully) see more later, I know the grass sure could use it. All this cooling down is for the birds, I need it hot and just enough rain to keep the grass green. I should have moved to Belieze from ohio instead of just down to SC, oh well, though I didn't go far enough, it's far, far, far, far, far better than living by the mistake on the lake any and every day!


----------



## bandit571

60s outside, slight breeze…no clouds, at the moment….

Pipeline company is replacing gas meters along my street…means I am house-sitting today…old meter is in the basement…new one is going outside.


----------



## BurlyBob

Very nice job there Don. I understand that red oak can be a bit problematic on a lathe. Those turned out real nice.

Well, "Stick in the Mud", won and in a little while we're headed to Boise for a flight to N.J. tomorrow. O, yahoo!
On a more positive note I'm coming down with a cold so I can quarantine myself from everyone else.

Anyone got news how Rick's doing? I know he said he'd be out of circulation for a while. I'm sure hoping he's well on the road to getting back to normal.

It's cold, windy and rainy here. Fall has definitely shown up and not in a nice way.

Have a great day all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello gang. I've been absent for a few days. Just too many things to do. It was 40 chilly degrees when I got up to go to work this morn. 72 now. Gonna get cooler this weekend, maybe even our first frost.

Have fun in NJ, BBob. Behave.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sounds like many are enjoying some fall weather? Not me.
Still hot in Phoenix right now. Its 93° & 14% RH at lunch time. Heading for high of 96°. Morning low temp was back up to 71 this morning, but still tolerable working outside. Forecast tomorrow shows repeat of today. :-(

*Captain's Auto Repair shop: *
has turned into Body Repair shop. :-0)
Yes, I got all mechanical work done last weekend. But seems daughter had 2 minor accidents that I didn't learn about till car showed up for new brakes. She tapped someone's bumper and smashed grille/bumper cover, AND ran over a log laying in middle highway. Neither event seemed serious at time, car still drove, she couldn't afford any higher insurance costs to fix minor damage; so she kept driving. 
The log in highway event (reason for new axle/ball joint), shredded the RH inner fender shield, under car shield, AND ripped off all the shield mounting points off the bumper cover. The Mazda sits too low to ground to not reinstall the shield(s), which forces me to replace bumper/grille. Found a local place that sells aftermarket parts cheap, less than 40% what cheapest online Mazda dealer wanted, and no truck shipping required! Got some 2 stage color matched auto paint, and I painted a bumper cover this morning:








Wind was calm, bugs where cooperative, and temp wasn't too bad working under shade awning. 
Been wrecking/fixing/painting cars since I got my license. Guess the secret is out now on why tool restoration paint job was easy for me? LOL
Used a slow clear coat that was more tolerant of 90°+ temperatures, but that also means have to wait till tomorrow to reassemble everything. Have about $500 in parts/materials to fix $2.5K+ professional repair bill, which is required savings when you are poor retired bastard like me.
Got to get this project out of garage by Thursday, SWMBO wants to have garage sale Saturday…...

*New home update: * 
Agency approved application. Now comes hard part = moving. Agency demanded rent start in 2 weeks or less, with 30 day notice on this place; means a 2 week overlap. Did this last move, 2+ years ago. Allows us to self move most of easy stuff at our leisure 1st week (houses are about 5 miles apart), then hire local 2 Men & A Truck movers for big heavy stuff 2nd week.

Going to be another purge excess stuff style move. Going from 2500 to 2000 sqft. Hardest part beyond packing/moving for me is garage space is a lot smaller. Currently enjoy 2+1 garage 22ft deep with 10ft ceilings. New place is 2.25 car space, 20ft deep, 9ft ceilings, and ONE 120V outlet on wall shared with bathroom GCFI.

Not worried about power. Dryer outlet is close, and the breaker panel is on wall outside the garage wall, and is 1/2 empty 200A Panel. Should be relatively easy to add a couple of outlets when I find time.
Worse comes to worse, will tell the landlord needed a 50A outlet for charging an electric vehicle. ;-) Have small 60A panel with 120V and 240V breakers I built for temporary shed power that uses a 50A plug. Can pop in a new 50A breaker in main panel , run 5ft of wire, punch hole in drywall for box/outlet; all in couple hours.  How's that saying go? If you aren't handsome, better be handy?

Hmm, What I am going to do with TWO extra Unisaw? Upgrading to a 20" planer may end up being bad idea too. Carp, I hate moving to a smaller shop space; so many things to worry about. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice work on the auto-body stuff CaptainK. Let me fix your closing paragraph for you… I HATE MOVING. end of story


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hopefully picking up a new to me toy on Thursday. This will be my sawdust hauler, among other things.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A high of 74° and sunshine today. Now down to 37° with snow starting in early morning. The next several days have a high in the 30's with a low in the teens.

It is sure to be a bad snowstorm. We went out and had a couple beers at our favorite brewery and was well over . Was at least 20 people filling up their growlers with beer to take home. Storm preparation Montana style.

Good choice Bill. Used a long bed one like that a lot this summer fixing fence and hauling supplies to the hayfield

Paint looks good Captain. Been a long time since I sprayed any automotive paint. Sucks to have to move your shop as well as the house.

Enjoy the trip as best you can BBob. The quarantine thing might just work for you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

In Billings it is 30° with about 3" of snow on the ground and still coming down with a light breeze. Glad I do not have anywhere to go today. Sounds like everyone forgot how to drive in snow around here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Usual cool, sunny weather here…no rain in sight.

BTW…isn't snow a four letter word?

gas meter has been changed out…old indoor one replaced by a brand new, outdoor one….one that even I can read..Pipeline Company has been changing out the entire town's meters and getting rid of the old gas lines…

Cleared the bench off, then did an inventory of the Ash scraps on hand…to go with a 4/4×6 x 6' Ash plank…









I see a top and bottom for a cabinet, a stack of shelves, and parts for a frame & panel door…plank can provide the sides….DVD Storage cabinet? We'll see…


----------



## Firewood

We've had a stretch of mighty fine weather. Today it got to about 70° with sunny skies and light winds. Took another nice walk with LOML at Retzers Nature Center. Changes are coming - and not for the better.

Hope the snow stays west of here. I'm not ready for it. Actually, I'm never ready for it.

Still no shop time. Couple more weeks and I should be able to get back at it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Think our first snow is done here. Sunshine and a cool 24° out but no wind. Have about 8" on the ground that should melt in a few days.

Just working in the shop catching up a couple long lost projects today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was around 50 this morning and is 76 now.
I went today and bought a new to me Kawasaki Mule. Had a little excitement on the way there that added about 25 minutes to the trip. At least it wasn't hot. Gotta get a new tire soon.


----------



## Firewood

Got up to about 70° today, but a bit windy. It started raining this evening and more to come the next couple days. The warm (for us) weather will be coming to an end tomorrow. By Saturday morning it'll be about 30°. Yuk!

Bill - Nice utility vehicle you got there. I almost bought one some years back, but I couldn't really justify it. If I hadn't had an ATV already it would have been an easy decision. Nice shred job on that tire.

Mark - please keep that snow in Montana. We sure don't need it here.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's just after midnight, and weather is DARK, and cool: 68° & 12% RH. 
Supposed to reach low of 60. High was sunny 88° yesterday, and supposed to be 90° today. 
But is going to be extra 'crispy', as forecast RH is 6-8% mid-day!
Had to buy some new lip balm today due the drop in humidity. :-0)

Put away the auto repair tools today that have been using all week. This weekend we begin the dreaded cleaning/purge/packing exercise for move preparation. Wife decided to postpone yard sale one week, giving me this weekend to clean up my shop messes. 
Honey-do list of forgotten/hidden house repairs has also magically been created. Strange, son has fist sized hole in drywall, hiding behind a poster? Found out both facets in kids bathroom are dripping and need new seals. And as always happens during a move; light bulbs mysteriously stop working. Have 6 bulbs that burned out in the last week. If I don't fix all the stuff, landlord will charge us to have it fixed. Really hate moving…..

Midnight snack is gone now, time to sleep.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly cloudy and 62 this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The weather has been absolutely beautiful the last several days but, all that is gonna change today. The cold front is moving in with showers late today bringing with it, cold temps. The high for today is supposed to be 70 but, overnight it's supposed to be 39 and rain.

It was so nice yesterday, I decided to go golfing in the afternoon. I played like crap but still enjoyed the day. The wife and I went to the doctors to get a flu shot and today I'm feeling it too. I feel like crap but I don't know if its the golfing, or the shot that did it. I'll blame the shot!

*FF Bill*, nice looking tire. Did you have to clean out your britches after that blew? I had one blow on my 5th wheel once. It scared the crap outta be.

*Captain*, I feel for you on this upcoming move. My wife was mumbling about that the other day. She thinks that she wants to put the house up for sale in the spring. I just got the shop the way I want it too.

*Festus*, 8" of snow! Grrrrr. I know its coming here sooner than I want.

Well boys, I'm heading out to the shop to do some more work. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Bit of light rain this morning….while going to get blood work done. Might get into the 70s, today.

waiting to here IF the new tire is in….so a wiggle tire can be replaced….all the pot holes, and steel plates in town have done in a belt in the tire…..back of the van wiggles like a goose. Apparently, the tire size I need for that van, is hard to keep in stock….and they have to have it shipped to the store I use.. grrrr.

New tire to the front…old front tire goes to the back, to replace the bad tire…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is hard at work….coming up with a "plan" to turn a pile of scraps…









Into a cabinet for my DVDs….since they are all scattered around the house(s) I might be able to have them all right by the computer desk, since that is where I usually watch them….One Cabinet, to rule them all…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 63° and rain this morning. It's now down to 58 and will be in the 40's by this afternoon. It's coming your way Don

Since I'm not allowed any shop time, I've been adding a Roku and streaming service (we aren't subscribed to any cable service). So far it's working pretty well, but having a small issue with an OTA DVR I added to the mix. So today I'll try adding a signal booster to see if that helps.

Stay safe and healthy everyone

Don - We haven't gotten flu shots for a couple years. Not sure if I will this year or not. Trying to get the new shingles shot, but it's in high demand and low supply.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was 59 when I got up at 4:30 to take CINDY for her endoscopy. Now at noon it's 45°. How did that happen. It rained all night. Now it's cold, windy and wet outside. It's like winter showed up over night. No snow at least. Sean and I are going on a fishing trip this weekend. Supposed to be in the 60s and sunny, but I'm worried the fish won't be biting due to this cold front.

Don, actually I didn't know it had blown. The truck was just shaking a little bit more than normal. That trailer is always very bouncy when empty, so I didn't notice it right away. I looked in the mirror and could see something was wrong. I slowed down until I could get off the highway.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

The Nor'easter here has subsided a bit. Gusts to 50 mph last night and into this morning. High tides and full moon means a lot of flooding. We didn't get much of the rains. They were mainly East of here. Power outages have been surprisingly low this time around. So far. I guess the last round of repairs they did are holding up well. All the best to all you folks in out West! Stay as safe as you can!


----------



## bandit571

Coming right out of the wsw…lots of rain, lots of wind..windier than a Senator on the election trail…

New tire is now installed on the van…no longer waddling along like a goose….

Think it would be nice just to stay in, tonight…72 degrees right now….calling for a low of 37, Saturday…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. It was a cold, wet and raw day today. We had some heavy downpours this morning. Temps went from 60's to 40's in just a couple hours. It's now down to 37°.

Deb and I took in a movie at a brand new theater today. So we were the first ones sink our butts into the new dream lounger reclining seats. And that pretty much was my day.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 62° F, sunny and no cloud ceiling, must be smoggy, visibility is only 10 miles and is never any further.

Get well soon Rick!! Hope you are back soon.

Geez, Bill, I hate it when that happens, almost as bad as plumbing. One time I heard what I thought was a tire blow out. It sounded like the front right on my pickup. I got out a looked and everything was fine. Nothing on the gauges and drove ok. Never thought to look at the 5er because of where I heard the sound.

20 or 30 miles later something caught my attention on the 5er. I walked back and the back right tire was blown and shredded. It has damaged the front tire. Before I could get a jack under the axle, that tire went flat. I put my spare on and limped along at about 15 mph. Made it to a town with a tire store about 30 minutes before they closed.

On subsequent trips over the pass I was puzzled as to why I thought the front right truck tire blew instead of the back right 5er tire. Just before the place I pulled over to check things out, there was a solid concrete guard along a small bridge. I concluded the tire blew as I passed that concrete fence. The sound bounded off it and caught in my wheel well.

Not nearly as bad and having the spring supports failing! But that's another wild tale for another day.

Took my .44 Special to the range today. It shot just fine. I was afraid my new friend Aurthur I Tuss would cause it to be too much to handle.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 40 brrrr degrees. I can't seem to get warm. Now I've gotta go watch the grand kids play soccer, brrrr. And, the high for today will be 50. Time to stoke the fireplace.

*FF Bill*, it's a good thing you were empty and didn't have the tractor on the trailer. It might have been worse.

*WI Mike*, My wife and I get a flu shot every year and so far it seems to work. Knock on wood!! I haven't had the shingles shot yet though.

I ran into my cousin yesterday. She is up from Scottsdale, Arizona visiting her mom. She was wearing shorts and flip flops and it was misting rain and cold. I told her she needs to get indoors where its warm. She said she loves this weather compared to Arizona. She said it's too hot there. I'd sure like some of that heat for a change.

Well, I just wanted to stick my head in for a minute. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice day yesterday. Got up to 42° and all sunshine all day. Our 8" snow is only a little bit in the shady areas now. Should get up to the low 50's today and even warmer tomorrow.

Not much else happening here. Just catching up a couple projects that have been around the shop for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…anything below 60 degrees should be banned.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fishing this weekend with Sean. It was frosty this morning. Kind of hazardous walking down icy ramp to the marina.


----------



## bandit571

Actually made a some sawdust, today..









Cutting down a plank to roughly the right length..









Must be one of them "Cordless Saws"?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It was sunny, with high of 88° & 14% RH today in Phoenix valley.
Dropping to 58F tonight, might have to figure out where jackets are hiding soon?

My Mazda must hate me for allowing my daughter to drive it? 
Got 2 new tires for car, and alignment guy noticed; control arm bushing is 80% torn (one I didn't replace), front upper strut mounts are broken (explains strange rattle), rear shocks are leaking, and 3 of 4 wheel bearings are noisy (173K miles on original, so can't complain). Was so focused on getting obvious issues fixed, forget to look for hidden stuff. Should have never trusted an unknown repair shop my daughter picked to find everything wrong with her 'bumper' car. :-( 
Didn't need this extra distraction. Have 10 days before we begin our move, and SWMBO wants move done by end of month. Hate moving.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

First off let me say thank you all for the well wishes and the get well soon comments. Glad to know I'm kinda missed around here…lol…!! Just like we miss one of you when you're gone for a period of time…It happens to us all…..!! I haven't been able to keep up everyday weather, just a the last couple of days since being home. Lows in the 30's, and highs in the 70's. This morning it was 33 w/ plenty of sun, humidity is at 56%, and winds at 6.mph. Should be that way the rest of he week' 
When I got on our thread, I read 59 comments you guys had made, so I'm not going to try and catch up with comments for all of them. But you guys have been busy with working the wood, mechanical, electrical, and moving to a new home, etc. So now I'll tell you about the hospital and surgery…..!!

Hospital: Oct. 3rd, I checked into the hospital at 6:00 a.m. took me to the pre-op room, put in a iv with fluids, and a good dose of "cocktail juice" to get me calm and high…! Don't remember much after that till I got back to my room. I was in surgery 3 1/2 hours, had 40 staples and 2 drain tubes going into a couple of plastic bottles to drain off extra spinal fluid and blood. Those stayed in for 3 days, Got me up and walked me down the hall, and my left leg hurt so bad. A nerve got pinched and went to my left hip, down my leg, and into the calf, and into my foot.

A total of 5 days in the hospital, and I was dying from the pinched nerve, and still am. It hurts so bad still now..! Doctor put me on some heavy meds to control the pain, and steroids to relief the nerve pain. Stool softeners as I haven't been on the throne in 11 days, but finally went this morning, thank goodness….Nurses come out on Mondays to check my vitals, clean and change the dressing over the staples,, etc. P.T. guy comes on Tuesdays and Thursdays to get me up, walks me around, etc. I'll prolly be doing this for a couple of months. I have to sit in my chair all day, and sleep in it at night. Will be using a walker for a good while, and I go back to my doctor this coming Friday for a follow up. I think the staples will come either tomorrow or Thrusday (?)….If I could just rid of the never pain in my hip and leg, that would be a big plus. My back is plenty sore, but I can handle that. Now it's just a waiting and healing game. It's gonna take a long time. But at this point that's all I have is time….!!
Thanks again guys for the comments….I missed you all, too, but I'm back now for a while, a least….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Good to hear from you. Take it easy and recover.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring October day in desert SW:
It's a sunny 87° at lunch time, heading for 91°. Humidity is cycling between 12-28% like normal. Light breeze blowing, just enough to make things tolerable in sunshine. 
Forecast has same boring, dry, sunny, 85-90 degree weather for next week.

Welcome back *Rick*, Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Never a dull moment in captain's house: 
Spent 2 hrs in corner ER clinic this morning. SWMBO woke up, stretched and pulled a muscle in her shoulder. Pretty sure it was overextended yesterday. She is fine now. Shot and some drugs have made her comfortable, while she waits for muscle to heal in a week or two. Don't know what is worse: her screaming in pain on way to doc, or her dread/whining about being injured 10 days before we begin our move on the drive home? 
Good thing she has Monday off work to heal. 
Hate moving….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Mr. Dennington - It's sooo good to be home! When I say BTDT, I really mean it!! Not for the same reasons as yours, but still had the trauma of it all. I won't bore you, but let's just say that my body is working pretty damn good after flat-lining twice and I can walk again. Took a while. It'll all come back for you! Time to revisit some good old movies, books, etc. Helped a lot for me. You'll get there!

Captain - I have to remind my wife all the time about her 'tricky' back. Like today. Very nice in the low 70's, slight breeze, mostly sunny. Time to close up the pool. It's a miserable task when the weather gets chilly, windy and 'snotty' with drizzle here. See? Weather related! And, I'm not treating her for her back pain … this time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was only 50 Friday morning at the bus stop, I was freezing my rear end off. It finally warmed up and I took delivery of a skid steer late that afternoon for some work over the weekend. Spent almost 6 hours in it on Saturday and got quite a bit done, figured I'd wrap up with the last ~2 hours this morning after church, well we've been in a drought for almost 2 months and now it starts raining. I had driven back and forth over the same area so many times it turned the dirt to a baby powder consistency and adding rain overnight turned it into one slick mess I didn't even fire it up, just came home. It'll be picked up tomorrow morning some time so I'm hoping to get my last 2 hours of run time in before they come get it and after the ground has absorbed enough water to not be slick as grease.


----------



## Firewood

It's 39° and heading to low 30's. Frost warnings are posted. I think I'll move to Arizona. *CaptK*, I hope that new home your renting is big enough for two more. LOL.

Rick - It's great to see you back. We sure hope your recovery goes well.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome home Rick! Hope the recovery is quick and you can get back to doing what you want, when you want to.

Last couple days have been nice. Mid 60's her today and all sunshine. Lows in the 30's and maybe 40° tomorrow night. Cleaned up all the leaves that came down during and after our snow. Still a lot left on the trees but the lawn is clean for now and the dumpster is full. Glad tomorrow is pick-up day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 35 and sunny out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today is 50, but we have frost warnings for tonight. My wife will be glad for the frost warning, that means the rag weed will be gone.

*Rick*, Glad ur back home and on the mend. Hopefully the pinched nerve will mend itself.

I mowed my yard one more time yesterday. Hopefully it's the last time this year. I hate having long grass in the spring so I keep mowing it until it quits growing in the fall. I also re-stacked my firewood. I had it resting on some gravel to help wick away the water but, I make a platform for it and stacked the wood on it hoping it will work better.

Well, it's time to head out the the shop and do something even it it's wrong. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday….leave it at that….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Nice today…from what I could tell being indoors, that is. It was 43 for the low, w/ plenty of sun, not much wind, and the humidity was/ is at 42%. The high reached 71 to the best of my knowledge, being indoors. 
Just sitting around not doing much, just trying to heal up, and keep things from hurting and moving around too much in the aches and pains department. That nerve in my leg is killing me, but drugs keep it in check somewhat. The nurse came this morning for her dashing out of vital signs….Everything is jake so far. And in the morning I start physical therapy w/ a new girl. Only doing the physical part (lower body) and not the upper body…!! Just need to keep moving and get stronger….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

58 was the low this morning at wake up and coffee time around 7:15. Since I'm having to sleep in my chair, the mornings come early with the sun shining in. Just sitting around waiting on my PT lady to get here around 11:00. She kinda of put me through the riggers of walking, but not too bad. Real nice gal. Had lunch after she left, and exercised some more till I started getting sore and tired. So now I'm just resting and typing…..!! It's partly cloudy to mostly sunny now, and the humidity is at 77%, and light winds at 3 mph. High today is forecast to be 77, and a 30-60% chance of rain later today and tonight…..!! The nerve in my leg doesn't feel too bad as long as I stay regular on my med times…..about every 4 hours…..!! It seems to help keep the pain at bay…….!! Now a nap……!!


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old, around here….weather wise…..warmer IN the shop, than outside…









Maybe because I was a bit busy, today..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 50° here in SE Wisconsin. Mostly cloudy and windy. They posted Gail warnings on lake Michigan.

Sitting in neurologist office waiting for annual review of aneurysm. Stay tuned. Not much else going on. Still healing from my surgery. It's been a month yesterday. Two more weeks of lifting restriction. Feeling pretty good. Dealing with the typical post prostate surgery issues is the worst part but getting a little better.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, mid 40s, with a breeze….normal mid-October weather around here. 
Started another Blog….may do a bit of hand saw work, later..









Maybe…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 45 at wake up time and coffee time at 6:15 when my wife got up and got me my big mug of joe. Still dark out then. Opened the blinds at about 7:15 to let light in…Plenty of sun, the humidity is at 58%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. Right now it's 54, and climbing to about 61, so not too hot, and not too cold….just right….!!

I'm still having to sit, eat, sleep, have my smokes, and take my meds as my wife won't let me get up on my walker w/o her being here to help me, as I'm still kind of wabbly and unsteady, and still get dizzy. She gets all my essentials ready before leaving for work, like plenty of coffee and drinks, eats for breakfast and lunch, urinals, meds, and my laptop is handy, along with my phone to call or text me to check on me…..Dang good nurse and wife. Helps me get in the shower, and just care in general. When the PT guys come, I get up and walk with them around the house, and she walks with me too when she's here to help get my strength back. I'm getting tired of this chair real quick…lol….!! But…..I figure I'll be here a while longer…..!! Sometimes I just sits and thinks, and sometimes I just sits.

Mike…...Sure hope you had / have good news from your neurologist on your aneurysm. Just take it easy and don't overdo things and don't lift anything heavy. Both of us are now in the healing process, so now we're fighting against time to get back to good health…...!! Sure seems like a lot of us on our thread is down with health and sickness problems of some sort from time to time….Getting older sure don't help any, either…..!!

That's all I have for news around here, so it's time for lunch, then grab a nap afterwards…..! Later gang…..!!

I go back to the doctor this Friday to get all 40 staples taken out, and that will be a big relief


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

No change in weather since my last post.

Rick - The neurologist gave me a clean bill of health. Aneurysm is still there of course, but no change. He said if he had an aneurysm, he would want it to be right where mine is as it is low risk if ever it would burst. But he thinks that is very unlikely. It sounds like your wife is doing a great job as caregiver. It sure is a blessing to have their help and support.

Keep getting better my friend


----------



## MSquared

Blech!! Rainy, windy, chilly ….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another warm boring day in Phoenix suburbs: it's sunny 93° & 16% RH, with very slight breeze. 
Heading for high of 94°. Low this morning was 63°.

Baro pressure is dropping today, low will dip down in middle 50's tonight, and more normal 85° tomorrow. 

Be Happy & Healthy, and Stay Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,
a low of 45…...!! Back to the doctor in the morning, and he wants to fit me with a Bone Stimulator to enhance bone growth in my spinal chord. You wear around your midsection for a couple of hours each day. I've never heard of it, but if it'll work, I'll give it a try….

Not much to write about tonight….Same old same old around here in my neck of the woods….It was a cool 39 at daybreak and coffee time. Been having more pain today than normal, as I had PT today, and the therapist really worked me over good….Tried to lay down in my regular bed for the first time to take a nap, and it hurt so bad. I guess I've gotten use to sleeping in my chair, and laying down was a killer…..!! Anyway, the high was 61, with a 74% humidity, and winds were at 3 mph. No rain in the forecast, and it's now 54, and the low will not be quite as cool with


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold as Elsa's undercarriage at 42° this morning waiting for the bus, I moved South to get away from this stuff but apparently not far enough south. The highs keep inching down but the daily lows look to actually be going up slightly over the next 4 days. I really need to spread some the seed at my property after levelling everything off with a rented skid steer last weekend but first I need to drag it all out to make the topsoil nice and smooth. Before that, I need to make a drag as simple as an old box spring or as complicated as chaining several 2×4s together. Before that I need to go back up there and pick up rocks for 4-5 hours. All this really needs to be completed no later than mid Saturday morning when the rain is supposed to show up. I probably need to have some straw or something down over the seed as well to keep it from being eaten or just washing away. So much to do and so little time!


----------



## BurlyBob

I made it home! Thank goodness! As I said the folks there were very nice. "Stick in the Mud", had a wonderful connecting with extended family and I was the odd duck out. I managed to get lots of laughs with stories of my years as a Cop and prison guard. I got dragged into NYC, Ground Zero and back. A cousin made me walk across the Brooklyn Bridge. I haven't walked that much since last Elk Season. Crap o' Dear do I hate getting packed into a jet like spam in a can or Vienna sausages. I'm thinking I might only have one or three more trips like that left in me. That same cousin took me to a flea market, never been to one quite that big. I didn't see anything I haven't already seen at local yard sales. I couldn't find anything worth my time.

It's late and maybe tomorrow I'll catch up on what's been happening her with ya'll. I've spent the last hour catching up with all the news I've missed.

My best,
BurlyBob


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, sounds like your trip was as good as it could be. I think I could handle seeing ground zero in NYC but outside of that, I'm not ready for NYC nor are they ready for me. I hear you on being packed into a plane, I'm 6'2" and most seats are just right for someone 4'9" in coach and business class usually costs over double so that's a no go.

Colder yet at 40° waiting for the bus this morning, at least I dressed appropriately instead of shorts and a t-shirt yesterday morning. It's getting close to hibernation time for me but at least it's not as bad as it was by the mistake on the lake!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn. It was 33 yesterday morning, but only 37 this morning. Hoping it warms up enough to spray paint today. I need to finish this project.

Rick, have you ever fished Lake Stockton in MO. I fished there this past weekend and really liked it. I caught a lot of nice smallmouth and even a walleye.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby of weather this morning. It is 43 degrees out now, and that was the low for today. Plenty of humidity out there at 93%, and very light winds at 4 mph. The high will get to 68 w/ plenty of sunshine. Nice day..!!

I'm heading to the doctor's for my follow up, and hopefully to get the staples removed, and a bone stimulator (?)..
Then on to Walmart while I wait on my spouse to pick up some grocries…..I'll wait in the truck on that trip….

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you had a good trip, except for the flying…I like flying instead of driving for hours and hours….A 12 hour drive in not in my liking anymore, Glad you had a fine time with all your outlaws and in laws. Glad you made it home unscathed and safe and sound….Stories are always good for conversations….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Back when I was fishing the Pro-Am tournament trail, we fished it one time. I didn't get to fish, cause I had already signed up and paid an entry fee to fish a tournament here on B.S. I heard the lake was pretty wide open, and the wind was tough that day, with not much cover in/ on the lake….Just what I was told, so I really don't know much about the lake…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is similar to BS in many ways and yes the wind can be a problem. The bays are not as long as those on BS so it's hard to get out of the wind. I was impressed with the fish there. A lot more smallies than I expected. Based on what I caught, there's some big smallmouth in there.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I do remember that when they fished Stockton, some pretty good sacks of 14-16 lbs. were weighed in. They all mentioned how tough the wind was, but as you know, someone always finds the fish….Glad to hear you had a good day catching some….And….I did hear that there were some pretty good size smallies being caught….Sounds like a lake you might need to fish again…..!! How far is Stockton from you….?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe,dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 3 1/2 hours or so. I will go again.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like to fish….


----------



## bandit571

headed to the mid to low 40s, tonight….chance of a frost…might hit 70s by Sunday-Monday…


----------



## MSquared

+1 ^ on the weather. Bit of a wind still tonight. Might get into the 30's. Gotta pick a bunch of Tabasco Peppers in the AM. The wood stove is crankin'! Fly-fishing tomorrow, it'll be sunny in the 60's. There will be no fishing report. I'm just learning this 'new-fangled concept' of catching a fish. ;-) A trout or two would be nice to put in the smoker. And yes, I practice catch and release for the most part.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that a hint Mike?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was sunny 87° & 17%RH this afternoon in Phoenix. Woke up to 56° this morning. Had to find my hoodie in back of the closet.

It's been a fugly Friday for this desert dweller as I spent day running errands: 
Winter visitors are returning!
Must be getting really cold up north, AZ roads are clogged with cars from east, and NW. Saw more NY, WA, OR and Alberta plates than I could count. Traffic has been crawling all day, regardless of where I drove around town. Borg and ACE stores were full of folks getting home fix it, and move in supplies today. Restaurant wait times have increased as well. Even Autozone was flooded with summer stored cars needing new batteries.
Arrival of winter visitors is always frustrating, compared the calm during the summer.  
Driving is worst. Massive number of stupid human tricks till they acclimate to PHX higher speed limits and 4-6 lane city streets. Tons of folks attempting right hand turns from left lanes, driving 30 in 45 zone, blocking intersections as they just have to make the light, or ignoring green lights as they poke at the screen on the GPS to check directions. Things don't settle down to a congested winter 'normal' till after Thanksgiving.
The increased winter mayhem seems week early this year? Usually starts week prior to Halloween.

Sure glad I don't need to leave the house again today. Or tomorrow for that matter….. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Started out in low 30's this morning. Made it into mid 50's and mostly sunny. Took a walk with LOML at the nature center. It was a good day for it. Not much else going on here

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

Klutz - Sounds like the 'Summer Fridays' in these parts. The 'Bridge and Tunnel Crowd' as they're known. The main highways are a mess! Sunday evenings the same. They have no sense of what it is to be an 'Islander' and just chill out. Eh! Screw 'em! Some Spring, but mainly Fall fishing is best when they're gone anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a miserable day in WW, wet, 50s F ;-(

Capt K, Hate to do this, but maybe the congestion will clear up a little here if they are going down there to do that stuff ;-)) instead of here.

Been a busy week, Medicare decided I am working and not qualified, that took half a day to straighten out. I got one of the Social Security scam calls the same morning I was working on Medicare's screw up. I decided I'd better call the real SS to see if there is a fraud involving both. It was OK, just typical gobbermint employees at Medicare doing what they do best ;-))

Glad you got along with your outlaws OK BBob. May not be able to fly much longer unless Airbus picks up plane production. The insatiable greed at Boeing pretty well grounded the 373 MAX for the foreseeable future, eh?

Glad you are back in the saddle Rick. Get well soon!

My SIL has had chronic debilitating back pain for 20 years. Can't hardly get out of bed some days. She tried oral CBD oil. She says it is like magic. She is up and about pain free. Her methadone only took the pain down for an hour or so. She can only take it once every 6 hours, so the 5 hours in between is NASTY! I'll get you guys a link to it if anyone is interested.

Been going to various public meeting to talk to the politicians and staff this week, every night ;-( Trying to resolve the propane issue here. I sent this to all the candidates for city council. If anyone knows of any way to get something done. I'm all ears.

"We have serious safety issues in our neighborhood. There is a 3 sided enclosure with the prevailing winds blowing into the open end. It contains a 1,000 gallon propane tank which is a significant hazard if it leaks. That is likely to happen during a magnitude 8+ earthquake. There is no code to secure them. They are top heavy sitting on top the ground. Their safety devices are prone to failure when out of position. Propane, a petroleum product, is heavier than air collecting in low areas and where dissipation is blocked by barriers. Natural gas is much safer as it dissipates into the atmosphere.

"Last month a fireman was killed in Farmington, Maine investigating a propane leak. In 1999, 3 boys were killed in Bellingham because the fumes from a pipeline leak collected in a creek bed. The City of Auburn says this is not a code violation. The site was modified creating the trap the year after the initial tank approval. That should require a new permit and evaluation.

"The characteristics of petroleum have been well known for well over a century. It responds predictably in most circumstances. The facts I have presented are easily verified, they are not merely my opinions. South King Fire and Rescue is our emergency response team under mutual aid. When I brought this to their attention, Gordon Goodsell, deputy chief and fire marshal, thanked me for my concern for the safety of their personnel and installed a dispatch alert on the address warn them en route.

"Emergency responders are advised to stay 150 yards away from the tank in an emergency. There are 19 homes, approximately 50 people including 17 children residing in that radius. The preferred emergency evacuation radius is over one half mile.

"The fix is so simple. Move the tank about 75 feet to where the leak will dissipate downhill. Everybody will be safe.

"Are you willing to take this issue to the mayor and council for correction?"


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly cloudy out and I can see the stars overhead here in Mid-Michigan. The only issue on seeing the stars is there is now cloud cover to keep the heat in. The temp is a chilly 33, thankfully there is no wind. The forecast for today is a high of 59. But, I won't be home to enjoy it. The wife has me running all day long. I don't think I'll ever get that bed frame done. All that is left to do is put some polyurethane on it.

Well, I've got to go wake up trouble, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just got up and starting my first cup of coffee. Brother, is it ever raining outside. Think I better open the drain plug on my boat before it fills up. I'm hoping to get back in the shop later this morning and get a few things done. now that I'm on the downside of this cold.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's (still) 55° here and overcast. I suppose that's what's keeping it warmer.

We went to visit Deb's step dad today. When Deb's mom passed away last year I made an urn for her ashes. Long story short, it fit in the niche, but no room for step dad. So I talked to him about it today and showed him what I want to do to fix it. He was ok with it (whew!). My buddy said he could laser it for me, so it's all coming together.

Well, stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Might have been, Bill.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's pretty nice out (temperature wise) this morning with cloudy sky's. The temp is 51 heading to 68 and calm winds.

I started putting some poly urethane on my bed frame yesterday and it's turning out pretty nice. I've really never worked with polyurethane before other than minor projects. My neighbor (who is a professional painter) gave me a few tips. I like the finish so far. Today I'll lightly sand it and put on another coat. I can't wait to get it done though. I'm ready for another project.

Last night we celebrated our son's 40th birthday by eating out at PF Chang's. I wasn't crazy about it, but he liked it. After we ate, we went to a place called "Top Golf". It is a three tiered golf range type of thing. We all had a good time with it. As if they didn't get enough golf, we are going later today too.

Rick, I know you've been home for a little bit now. Does it seem to be getting a little better yet? Does there seem to be any improvement to your back?

Well, I guess it's that time again to head out to the shop and do some painting. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Weather? Right now I am feeling under it….have to keep the "Throne" nearby, at all times…

Yesterday…2 yard sales…3 bathroom stops….one sale did have a decent item…









For a dollar bill…









11 ppi, 26" long, Disston (1940-1947) D-8 cross cut saw…
Surface rust is about all…had been well cared for….

Now, if you will excuse me….have a different "chair" to go sit on…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Fairly cool overnight. It was 52 really early in the morning about 3:30 or so when I got woken up by this pinched nerve in my foot, and throbbing like a toothache…Lord this thing hurts, and very uncomfortable….Having to try and sleep in a lounger is the pits. I've been in this chair for 2 weeks now, and it's beginning to get to me…..In a chair 24/7 is not good….Coffee was making at 6:00 doesn't taste good lately, as my "taster" is messed up….prolly from the drugs….! It's 59 now, mostly clabbered, and the humidity is at 89%. Winds are at 7 mph, so not too shabby. The high is forecast to get to 73-74 for today….

Don…..It's been 2 weeks, so it's kinda hard to tell at this point. When I get up to walk on the walker, it still hurts. I still get a little dizzy when I stand up for a few seconds. I use a hot and then a cold pack afterwards to keep the swelling down some.The back is not bothering me half as much as the thumping nerve….It hurts…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, sure hope you get to feeling better soon. I know all to well how miserable back pain can be. I surely to feel for you right now.

It's a cloudy and might hit 54 today. I was hoping to take the boat out one last time this week before it really gets cold. I've since learned of all the new assignments I've been given. Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Monday morning in Phoenix!
Was 56° & 22% RH at sunrise this morning, and a sunny 70° right now. 
Heading for 87° and < 10% RH this afternoon.

Been absent a lot lately, and will get worse soon. Sign paperwork on new rental home tomorrow and will spend remainder of the month self moving. Will be reading LJ most days even if I don't post about my challenges and troubles.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Mid 60s, breezy….cloudy…normal October day in Ohio.

West of here…where St Rt. 47 and St Rt 235 cross…..south bound traffic comes up over a steep hill….1/4 mile from the intersection…north-south bound traffic does not stop….east-west ( St Rt 47) is SUPPOSED to stop…way too many seem to think it is a 4 way stop…..and way too many have died because of that notion. Had another fatal last week

State wants to have a "round-about" traffic circle…..rather than a traffic light…bad idea..no room for one, hill to the north blocks the views….imagine coming up over a hill at the "usual" 60 mph…only to find a traffic circle a 1/4" away…

There are also a LOT of Amish in this area…..add in the "Tokyo Express" to Honda….get the idea?

May have an errand to run, in a bit…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone is on the mend with health issues and getting some shop time.

Was gone to SD all last week again helping with fall ranching jobs. All the cattle are ready for winter now. Got home late Sat. night and been playing catch-up ever since.. Has been nice weather here but they got several inches of snow the night I left SD. At least I had all dry roads and no stupid drivers or animals to dodge on the 355 mi. night drive.

It is 41° now with all sunshine and should get to the low 50's later. Do have a chance of rain the next couple days but should be fairly warm they say.

Back to the shop and see if I can get some projects done today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. The rain that wasn't forecast to arrive, didn't.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast, 1500 foot ceiling, 7 mile visibility, sprinkles with 2 1/4 in the gauge since I checked last about 3 days ago +/-.

Mark, No stupid drivers or animals to dodge in 355 miles sounds like a record; at least it would be here. I'm sure they are happy to have the cattle tucked in for the winter. Do they have loafing sheds or just an open feed lot?

bandit, The circles on a heavily traveled arterial can be impossible to enter! Been there, done that. Getting off I-82 in south Yakima has a double circle, looks like a circle in a circle when you first get off and are not familiar with it. Then you get a double whammy! that circle feeds into another circle. If you get where you are going the first try is is a miracle ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 47° and windy. Yesterday we got close to 60° with wind gusts over 50 MPH. Lake Michigan has waves over 12 ft. Today will only be in the 40's but still windy.

Not much going on here. Since I'm still under weight restrictions, I'm working on a budget spreadsheet for our condo association, cleaning up our photo files, setting up a Roku and streaming services. Basically, all those things I keep saying I have to get that done but never take the time to do.

CaptK - I don't envy your upcoming move. I hope it goes well for you. Fortunately, it's not a long distance move.

Bandit - I absolutely hate those circles. We have a stretch of road less than a mile that has 5 circles on it. They've built some here and within a month were back making it bigger because the trucks couldn't make the turns.

Rick - I know the healing process can be slow. Don't get frustrated, but instead focus on the milestones. You'll get there buddy. Just hang in there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…leave it at that….too bloody early in the morning….


----------



## MSquared

In the 50's, Drizzle, enough of a breeze to chill the bones, Rain later, Gloomy …............


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 swelteringly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. A couple little showers but mostly sunny. A bit breezy and a high of 62° so was an average fall day. The low tonight should be in the upper 30's with a chance of more showers.

WW Bob that is real unusual here too. Only about 75 miles of the trip that are not prime locations for deer on the highway. Just was the right time of the night to be traveling I guess. The cattle do have good protection during the winter. Sheds and wind breaks and plenty of sheltered areas.


----------



## bandit571

Was a decent, cool, WINDY day today…..no rain. Started out with very few clouds….now all clouded over.

Just another Same Old, Same Old October day in Ohio…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal wet, gray day in WW, 50 F, 3/4" in the gauge. Been working on trying to save the neighborhood again today. City council and legislators. Not sure how people can be so stupid they cannot understand hazardous how atmospheres function. The explosive nature of petroleum products has been known for well over a century. I suppose it is because we do a good enough job wiring gas stations they never see one blow up. I have very little patience with egregious stupidity ;-((

Mark, The winter of 73-74 I worked in Republic, WA on a new hospital. We worked 4 10s. Drove over Sunday afternoon, got there about midnight or after. Came home after work on Thursday, got here about midnight.

I only had one close call with a deer that winter. The tin benders from Bremerton wrecked 3 pickups.

A friend who lives in Colville told me the road kill on the 20 miles between there and Chewelah is more than hunters take in Stevens County every year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well we got a little more much needed rain in the upstate yesterday with a nice comfortable 72 in the afternoon. This morning it was a chilly 47 at the bus stop and they're telling us we should see about 62 as a high today.

Bob, sounds like something severe needs to happen to get it through folks heads the nature and severity of the danger that is present. Government is always slow to respond and people tend to walk around in blissful ignorance until something happens, then reactively, the wheels start to move quickly.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Is was sunny but chilly 56° & 40% RH in Phoenix this morning at sunrise. It's cold enough needed blue jeans this morning instead of shorts. Still only 65° at 9am. Heading for warm 90° and ~20% RH this afternoon, so long pants are temporary thing. 

Got keys to new castle yesterday. Hate moving. Have piles of boxes around house with all the seldom used stuff packed so far. Will begin taking them over later today.

Wife had a couple companies providing quotes. Full service ranged from $2600-$4800 for 2400 sqft turnkey move of only 6 miles. Luckily, Phoenix has a lot of small local movers with straight trucks. Have 3 man crew & 26ft truck scheduled for next Monday to move the furniture and boxes too heavy for us old people (or our helpers) to carry. Found a company very close by, and this time don't need to pay 3 man hours just to have truck/crew drive across town. The main furniture move estimate was ~$600 for 4 hours work +truck +transportation +insurance. Wasn't lowest cost, as a lower cost company was already fully booked next week.

Last time I moved like this; required nearly entire 28ft truck and 3.5 hours to move 3 car garage full of tools and lumber. Can't stack cast iron! The bloody shop move cost literally doubled the home move cost. :-( Worse, the crew boss that moved my shop last time asked me not to call him for my next move (this one). :-0)
Luckily, my 6' 5" son has a friend who foolishly volunteered to help me move the shop this weekend using a rented trailer and my truck. Even paying my son and his helper, plus a trailer rental; shop move should be less than $250 this time. Hate moving.

Did I mention, I can not move the house repair tools till last? 
Moving out of rental house is not like moving out of house being sold. Rental contract has a list of 'minor' repairs the renter is supposed to make. This property repair list is quite long. If I don't fix this stuff before we leave, landlord will hire professional and take it out of the huge security deposit. Spent yesterday replacing a couple faucet seats that were leaking, and patching holes and dings in drywall. Never fails, had 3 more light bulbs decide to die since we started packing last week. Still have to deal with landscaping before I leave too. Hate moving.

Back to weather: Forecast weather for rest of month is nice. High temperatures will drop into the upper 70's, lower 80's; and only the slightest chance of rain predicted on Tuesday PM. Praying is stays that way…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Cap'n I knew there was a reason I liked you. On top of your mutual feelings about a certain machinery manufacturer, we have equal feelings on moving. I HATE MOVING.

It started off cloudy and cool this morning. 39 on the way to the bus stop with kiddo. It's made it up to 70 and the sun is shining. I should have skipped work…

Been busy in the evenings working on Mom and Dad's house that we inherited. I've started the kitchen refresh and have finalized a layout and started purchasing and installing prefab white shaker cabinets from Lowe's. The kitchen redo will increase our resale significantly as the old cabs were dark, original and out of the late 70s. Counter tops were shot too so those will get replaced as well.

This project compounded with the projects at home are continuing to delay the fun wood working I want to get back to.

Mind the spinney bits, they bite.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

FWIW: Here is my new garage shop:









Started the process this afternoon by moving jointer/dust collector. 








It's going to fill up fast: (3) Unisaw, 20" planer, 17" bandsaw, drill press, clamp rack, work bench, plus all racks of support tools and supplies.

Biggest short term challenge is garage has one 120v 15A GFCI outlet that is shared with bathroom, plus my TS, Band saw, Planer are all 240v. Guessing will be at least 4-6 weeks before the new place has enough power to work any wood with power tools. :-(

Hate moving….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood after a chilly start. 37 to start, but I guess it's about 70 now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ran out of paint yesterday, so no work on bookcases. I'm getting annoyed by these now. I need them done and gone. I went to a live fire training all morning as an instructor and home about 1:30. I decided to put a big chunk of walnut on the mill. I've had this around for a while. It's about 3' long and 24" diameter. I'm gonna cut it mostly 6/4.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks from the cactus patch where it's in the 50°'s in the early morning and warming into the low 80°'s in the afternoon … Down right comfortable weather with the clear blue skies and all …

Well I'm thinking about up grading my lathe … been saving some money. and I recently wanted to make a fruit bowl for my kitchen counter, and my Excelsior mini lathe is just to small … I got'er'done. but what a challenge. the lathe stand wobbled, and shook and danced all over the shop floor … and the log hit the banjo with only 5" clearance.

This little guy is great for pens and the like but I have allot of firewood kind of logs that have been stacked outside since August that want to be made into bowls and Mesquite makes a pretty bowl.

So here is the dilemma, Should I purchase a midi lathe something like the Jet 1221VS or go for the full sized lathe.
keeping in mind that I'm a Novice turner ,,, I have made a kagillion pens and a few bowls … I need some input as to which way to jump from some of you experienced turners … I have looked at some Grizzly, Nova, and Jet Products and the very expensive Powermatic.
I know that I want variable speed motor of more that 1/2 HP … What's your two cents worth??? thanks in advance.


----------



## ocean

Well it's 87 at 7:16pm but a least the humidity is down a little from summer, but I know that the real nice days are just ahead -low 70's and lower humidity, maybe low 70's wood be just right.


----------



## Firewood

It's 45° and raining here in SE Wisconsin. It started out sunny and mid 30's and warmed up to low 50's.

Still nothing going on here to write home about - oh, wait - then why am I writing this?

CaptK - I know what you mean about moving. When we moved to our condo a couple years ago, we moved all the boxes (having lots of free same size boxes sure helped). We had movers take all furniture and my basement shop. They got to the house around 8:15 and left the condo at noon. That included moving the shop into the basement again. Cost about $1k, but it was worth it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And back to wunnerful, wunnerful days in WW, 60° F up from about 40 last night, sunny and nice.

CaptK, U R lucky U can move. Living in the same place for 40 years, so much stuff collets, the kids will probably burn it and sell the land for redevelopment ;-))

bigblockyeti I think getting the guys who claim to have engineering degrees off their dead @$$ out in the real world might help, but then again it might not. If they do not understand the basic principles of petroleum products that have been well known for well over a century that react predictably, is there any hope? Pretty much everyone outside of city gobbermint cannot understand what is wrong with them. I doubt the insurance industry would insure houses in this city if they knew they operated at this performance level.

They allowed a 6 foot high concrete wall to be built on the property line without any embedded foundation. A domino standing on end has a 45% better base to height ratio than that wall! An engineer's evaluation said it did not even meet wind load standards. Not sure if there are stupider people anywhere else in the world. Even monkeys know better than to stand by big rocks teetering on top the ground.

Looks like I will be post 6340. Bill has the best hand for the day, 2 pair, 6336 ;-) Everybody but me has at least a pair.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 45 with calm winds and heading to 54.

*Captain*, I hate moving too. When you pack the garage full of shop stuff, remember to leave a path for the other things that go in the house. I truly feel for you. Best of luck brother.

*Ocean*, Welcome to our thread. We all hope you stay for a while.

*G-Mike*, Ok, here's my slant on things. Remember when you build a shed or a barn and it's too small after the fact. Well, for me the same holds true for the lathe. You know when you get the medium size lathe, you're gonna wish you had the large one. But, that's just me though. Another thing too. A friend of mine had a Jet, which is a good machine, his tool rest support broke and he had a hard time replacing it. You might want to make sure you get sturdy enough equipment that can take a beating. You get what you pay for.

Ok, here is the news for today. You already know I made a bed frame for my wife, big mistake. I Didn't realize that was gonna make things worse. We had to go buy a new mattress for the bed frame. And not just a mattress, but one with the mechanical crap that makes your head and feet go up and down. All that for the tune of just under $2,000. Yippee! Oh well, if it helps my wife sleep better than that's ok.

Well that's all I'm gonna donate for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Don* that is good solid advise … I guess I more or less knew that, but I needed a reaffirmation. I think my $1000.00 budget will stretch to around $3000.00 … Just a bit more savings or put it on one of the cards and make payments … Ho hum what else is new … I do like that gold one. ... Thanks for your reply.

62° here at sun up and warming to the low 80's here at coffee time under clear blue skies and gentle breezes, just enough for a good flag flutter.

Y'all stay safe and be well.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

A balmy 47° here in east central Missouri. Not heading for much increase either, maybe into the mid 50s. Cloudy and the air isn't moving. Looks like we have quite the cool down coming next week with highs in the low 40s. Might be time to check the propane heater in the garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

93 very hot degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

37° and dark after hitting upper 40's and light. It rained some last night but blue skies when the sun woke up which was a couple hours after I woke up.

I think I finally got my cord cutting Roku solution done. It seems to be working pretty well - even recording OTA channels. Time will tell.

That's all for me.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's cloudy and cold out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is at 43 and climbing to 51 today. The wind is out of the WSW at a calm 3 mph and the RH is 79% and the dew point is at 37. It seems to be getting colder out everyday. The inevitable is coming and there's no escaping it, WINTER!

I worked for a while in the shop but had to stop for some recreational activity in the afternoon. My two stepsons dragged me away to play golf one more time. It was a little chilly and I had a terrible first nine, but I conned them into playing some skins on the back nine and walked away making $10 off of them. But, I think I'm paying for it today. I'm sore as heck this morning. I think I'll do something relaxing today and mow the yard one more time before the snow flies.

I'm going Sunday to meet a man about some hand planes he wants to sell. I'm picking up a neat little squirrel tail plane and a no. 6 and a few others too. I can't help myself with these planes. There for a while I couldn't look at anymore and I cleaned out a few of the odd balls I had. I had to make room so I could buy some more. LOL

Well, I need to go do something in the shop until it's time to do the lawn. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Cool and overcast this Friday morning….
There is a forest of clamps in the shop..









Uncle Charles Wake Up this morning….right calf and foot….

Used to remember when Friday actually meant something …..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Even with a power feeder you don't need a mile of fence beyond the blade.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

93 hot degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Twuz another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 55 0r 60° F, sunny and nice. Today is marginally wunnerful, 50, damp, overcast, 5100 foot ceiling.

Our daughter has a slow leak in the water line between the house and the meter. She used here stethoscope to listen to the ground and thought she knew where it is. We dug down about 2.5 feet and did not find the water line. Power line is close by, so we didn't want to do too much exploration in that area. The transformer is at the end of the cul de sac. I think what is marked is her neighbor's service, but ya never know for sure. The high voltage is probably 2400 volts and should be 4 feet deep. About the best one can hope for in a 480 arc flash is 3rd degree burn on 50% of your bod ;-( I hate high voltage! We stayed well clear of the power marks on the ground.

Started digging the ditch to just replace it. 40 year old PVC. Life expectancy is 40 to 70 years. The locator wants $800. They are good. They located one for me under the edge of our RV slab. He was dead on except for the depth. He said 36 to 48 inches. It was only about 32" ;-)) I patched because it was leaking a gallon a minute. They poured concrete over the area where it comes into the house. I need to break up that slab ;-(( What a combo; plumbing and concrete removal!

Taking a break today since it is raining. I thought I'd be dead after digging, but not too bad. I took my big roto-hammer with a breaker point. That makes life a lot easier breaking up compacted dirt and gravel. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

One of the Alzheimer's places LB considered for mom went out of business recently. LB supposed not enough business. He found out a state inspector walked in to find a patient in a lift unattended. The requirement is 2 attendants at all time when a patient is in one. The state offered them the option of surrendering their license or the state would take it.


----------



## bandit571

Dropped a handsaw off to be sharpened. Teeth are too small for my eyes…or my files.

Thinking about painting a certain speed square a bright red….and calling it a One Time Tool…

Clamps are now removed from the case….and it didn't fly apart….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that summer really is over, I need a few warm days to finish this painting. I sprayed a coat this evening. The paint that usually dries in 20 minutes took several hours. I have to do a little more on Monday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well gang, today was probably the last warm day of the year. It made it to 63 this afternoon and thankfully I hope I have the worst of my outside work done. Tomorrow it may hit 45. I'm pretty sure we won't see 60 till spring.

I sure put in a full days work at the church. We're remodeling a room for a library. You ought to see what we have to work with. It's pretty obvious that those folks who did things back then meant well but sure didn't know how to build thing. For starts, books shelves made of plywood and particle board secured with brads. You have know that there was a top board, a bottom board and 3 vertical boards. Oh yeah they were secured to the wall with 2" brads. To say the least they were not "Bob Built". I firmly believe in going well far beyond minimum code.
We made a few improvement and up grades. The whole job is far better than it was before.

Hey, any of you guys use Timbermate wood putty? I stumbled upon about a year ago. What a great product. I've found that sanding is not required. I use a wet cloth to clean it up. It's got to be one of the most forgiving products out there. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

BBob your weather sounds just like ours. We have a chance of snow tonight and tomorrow they say.

I have been using Timbermate filler for a few years now. I threw out all my old filler that would be dried up every time I needed it. Have almost every color that they make. It can be mixed to match any kind of wood and dries quickly too. Easy to just add a few drops of water to make it the right consistency needed or if you do like I have and forget to put the lid on overnight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I agree it's a great product. I've thrown all the others I had in the cabinet. That idea of mixing sounds great. I never even thought of doing that. I will now.

It sure turned colder today. Mid 40 and I even saw a few stray snow flakes. I had another crappy night's sleep or the lack of it. I spent 4-5 hours rolling around in bed trying to get back to sleep and listening to wind. Brother did it ever blow. Looks likes next week I'll be running the mower to pick up the leaves.


----------



## Firewood

Only made it to mid 40's today. Rain started about time to leave for church and it's been raining ever since. Should be gone by morning

My BIL came over today for some help joining a couple mitered boards together. It was sure nice getting back in the shop

Bandit - Nice build you got going there.

BBob - I know what you mean about crappy sleep. Thursday night I MIGHT have gotten 2 hours of sleep. Then on Friday, we had some friends over for dinner and we sat talking until 2am! And I was up before 7am.

Sleep tight everyone


----------



## MSquared

Melatonin….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast and breezy here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 51 heading to 57 with partly cloudy sky's and the wind is WSW at 14 mph. Dew Point is 48 with a RH of 92%.

Yesterday morning I got up with the chickens to watch my grand kids last soccer game of the season. I woke up to a hard frost and very cold temps (37). I had to sit out in that bone chilling cold air for two hours. I'm glad that is over for now, next is basketball. At least that's indoors.

Tomorrow my hardware finally comes for the bed build I've been working on. I made the order to Rockler about two weeks ago. But, when I didn't receive anything, I called them to see where my order was. They told me they canceled the order because my credit card didn't go through. Funny, it worked a week earlier on another order. They never notified me that the order was canceled and if I hadn't called, I would have never got the order. Anyway, they re-submitted my card and it worked. I finally get to finish the bed frame. Yay!

*Burly Bob, Festus*, I never heard of that kind of wood filler. I've been using another brand that Rockler offers. I've been using it for years. I might have to look into your brand.

*WI Mike*, It's got to be nice getting back in the shop again. Now we gotta get *Rick* in his soon.

*Melatonin*, my wife uses it and it helps her "sometimes". One day it might work and the next, it won't. Good Luck.

*Dawson Bob*, are you anywhere close to those fires that are brewing in SOCAL?

Well, that's all I have for today, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. We have a few around here, but the worst ones are up North.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Is a cool 24° now and sunshine but with a breeze. Feels cold with some snow left over from yesterday. Only going to the upper 20's today and mid teens tonight.

I think you would like it Don. No place local has it so I get it from Amazon or Ebay. Can find it for around $8 ea. A bit expensive at first look but will never go bad. Just add water to renew it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon from Phoenix east valley!

It's sunny 84° & 16% RH a lunch time, heading for 88°. ~10MPH Breeze outside blowing dust around and giving folks sneezing fits. Overnight low has been in mid 50's last few days. Typical boring October weather.

Tomorrow forecast shows a 10° drop for high/low temps. High of 74°, and might hit 40° for over night low Monday? Glad I found the long pants and jackets while packing, and set them aside.

Been moving 'stuff' between houses now for 5 days with 5×8 rental trailer. This old man is tired, in pain, and half dead. Desperately need a couple days of rest to recuperate; but it's not done yet. 
Getting close, IDK? 98% of shop is moved. Last of heavy shop stuff is couple of rolling mechanics tool chests and garage will be empty. 
Had fun yesterday: Stacked ~500bdft of lumber on top of a rolling assembly bench with 3" high urethane casters, and the first time one of the casters hit a 'groove' in my concrete - it ripped out the lag bolts into 8/4 maple and dropped the caster. :-( In hindsight maybe putting ~2000lbs of lumber on (4) 350lb rated casters was bad idea? Being smarter than I look the second time, used the hydraulic vehicle jack to lift the bench onto couple of dollies. Even with (8) smaller wheels, was a real pain to roll around; but got it moved 'red-neck style' > 12 ft long lumber on 8ft long trailer. Did I mention trailer has 1750lb net weight limit? HaHa, Exceeded that spec several times. But, I got-r-done.

Packing up kids rooms, kitchen, and 'sort of' essentials today; getting ready for moving van to move large furniture tomorrow. Will pack up PC tonight before bed. 
See you on the other side in a couple days. Wish me luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

All that wind did a good job…blew all the crummy clouds away….clean up in aisle #1









Cleaning things up…held in the vise, so it won't walk away…dovetails









Then set up the Cordless Miter Saw…Stanley #358









Had parts for the feet, to make…









Waiting on glue to dry…again..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 50° F, sunny and nice. Out helping our daughter yesterday and today with her new water service. I drove an inch and a half conduit under the side walk yesterday. Do not want the concrete to crack because we dug out a hole and can't really compact it back very easily. I ran totally out of stream in about 4 hours, but got it in so the PVC could push through. I suppose in another 70 years I'll be out in 2 hours ;-) Soil is a bit gravelly. A tricky little project.

My 12# sledge hammer is what wore me out. Should have taken my 8# splitting maul. That maul didn't do the trick when a buddy got wind of a lot of maples to cut for fire wood about 40 years ago. They were down and piled along the road. Problem was they were 3 to 4 feet in diameter. Not easy to split. He had the chain saw that barely reached cutting from both sides. I split them small enough to load in the pickup.

The 8# maul left a little to be desired driving wedges in a 4 foot diameter maple. I bought the 12# sledge hammer. Probably couldn't find anything bigger ;-) Sometimes I would have 5 or 6 wedges to split a round in half. John was in a hurry to get all that wood before someone else did. I told him nobody would bother it. Since he was cutting with the saw and I was doing about 98% of the splitting, he didn't get it ;-) Nobody bothered the logs. We worked at my leisure. If he would have split more, we could have worked at his pace.

Any ways, we got water to the house today. No more leaks for another 40 years. Back fill tomorrow and beyond. Dirt should go in easier than it came out.

Edit: Looks like who ever posts next will win the number pool with 3 of a kind.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. I guess I've been slacking the last couple days. Yesterday was probably the last nice day we'll see for a while. Got up to near 60 and sunny. Took another walk at the nature center. Then went and bought a new (cheap) TV.

Today was colder and cloudy. Only got to low 40's. There are winter weather advisories posted north and west of us for tonight. Too dang early for snow of any kind.

Has anyone heard from Rick?

CaptK -. It sounds like the move is almost over - except now you have to UNpack everything. Not to mention rebuild your shop. At least it's not 127°

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It was pretty darn cold and windy today. It's suppose drop down under 20 tonight and single digits tomorrow night. It even tried to spit a little snow.
I found out it took over an hour to get the garage warm enough to work out there comfortably. I might have to pull my 220 radiant heater down tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a chilly 52 at the bus stop this morning but should be headed to 72 later on. Went out to my property on Saturday to see how the rye I spread the previous Saturday was doing and low and behold, some was already starting to sprout. It was mostly in the areas that stayed a little more moist so since it rained a little more really early Sunday morning and a little sprinkle again Monday morning I've got my fingers crossed the rest will sprout soon. It would have been better to hydroseed everything but I only had $55 in a big bag of seed and not only it is rye to prevent erosion before overseeding with a perennial grass early next spring, hydroseeding is expensive. I was concerned if we did get a gully washer, all the seed would simply be washed into the woods and so far that hasn't been the case. I've got to head up there again today and check the trail cameras as I've seen several deer track in one particular area and I'm taking up some cob field corn to attract more hopefully. Tomorrow and Thursday both have a 90% chance of rain so as long as it's slow and steady, this seeding should be a complete success.


----------



## bandit571

Back to the cold, wet, cloudy Autumn stuff….waiting on Squaw Winter to happen, before we can get to Indian Summer…

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Grrr…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Is WI always too hot or too cold? ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog. It's warmed up to 20 but with the wind feels like 10. Looks like it might get close to 35 today. I'll certainly be glad when this cold snap passes by.

Getting a few half finished projects done in the shop this week. That's always a good thing.

Stay close to the fire.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cold here this morning at 7°. Got a couple inches of snow yesterday but is bright sunshine today. Breaking records here for cold for thee year they say. May get to 20° today and low 30's tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

42 dungrees Frankenstein right now. Cloudy and 79% humidity. Precipitation in the forecast, can't rule out a random flake here or there. Festus, you got us beat here in the Mid West with your temps.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

They had to numb the left thumb, to dig a splinter out….guess what is wearing off, right now…there goes any woodworking for today….

There was a wee bit of sunshine, this afternoon….which then quickly clouded right back over…


----------



## Firewood

35° and mostly cloudy today, but it's clearing off now that the sun is down. Most of last night's snow is gone. It was only covering grass, trees and decks. Roads were a non issue. That may not be the same with the next round though. They're saying 3-5" Wednesday night. Still a bit too early to be sure.

Festus - please keep the cold in your neck of the woods. The snow is bad enough this early in the season - sure don't want single digits to go with it.

If this keeps up I may end up moving in next to *CaptK*

Bob - Sometimes it sure seems that way, but we do get some nice weather mixed in along the way.

Bandit - That has to hurt a bit. Hope it heals quickly for you.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took Liam to soccer practice tonight. It was 38 degrees and raining. He was pretty cold when they quit 30 minutes early.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 50° F, sunny and nice for the foreseeable future. Lows about freezing. Brrrrrrr!!

A little drip out of the brass nipple and fitting the PVC hooks on to at the meter at Sis' water line disaster ;-( It is about 20"down in the bottom of the meter box. The box is too narrow to get enough movement on a pipe wrench. 
Either call a plumber of dig out the water box to make enough room to work on it. Sure glad I was an electrician. Never had a leak coming out of any pipe I ever ran ;-)

Congrats Mike, you won the day with a pair of 7s.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 36 with cold rain coming down. The high is only supposed to get up to 42. They are predicting SNOW tomorrow night. Grrrrrr! It's finally here, that dreaded time of year, winter.

I've got the grand kids this morning and we're taking them to school. One has a Halloween party this morning. I'm not awake yet, so I'm not going to keep babbling on. Time to make the bacon! Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and Uncle Charles….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't posted on our thread in about 12 or so days. Been having tremendous pain in my back, and that nerve in my leg has been moving down my leg and trying to settle in my foot now. If I wasn't so old, I'd scream it hurts so bad. All I can do is take drugs to try and ease the hurting, but not much helps. Sleeping, especially at night, is about non-existent , so I try to cat nap in the daytime, if I can…! I'm taking PT twice a week, and it hurts to do it, but I think in the long run it will pay off…...I hope. But right now I have my doubts….. Just have to suffer through all of this till things ease up, and make life tolerable…..Cause right now I have no life….!!

We've had lots of rain the last several days, and it started raing last night, and still coming down as I type this. My wife emptied the rain gauge, and we had nearly 6" standing. I've not kept up with the weather,but I do know we've been in the low to mid 40's for lows, and low 50's for highs. I'm behind on keeping up with the posts you guys have been posting, so I won't bother to catch up on most of them….AND…..our internet has been on the fritz for the last several days. They been out here working on it, but not progress. It finally came on this morning around 8:00 or so, so I decided to post while we had it….It may go out any time….We've had nothing but trouble from this company off and on for a few years. So I thinking about changing, and now our electric co has installed new fiber optics lines here, and is offering internet service and bundle packages….I'm looking into that, I think.

From the way it sounds, most of you guys are beginning to get some bad weather moving in, especially you Norfers…..!! But it always happens to you guys starting this time of year.

You guys keep them post coming, and don't give up on me…I'm still kicking and when the pain isn't too bad, I'll try and post….if I don't loose the internet again…


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, Good to see you back amonst us albeit with such a downer report. I sure hope you start feeling better soon. That damn back pain is a total suck job. It took me over a year to heal up from a minor back issue, no surgery involved just a nasty muscle strain I guess.

Well, it has warmed up from an invigorating 5 degrees to a positively balmy 9 and who knows how warm it will get or when! I've got the heaters on in the shop. It could be another hour before it's fit to work out there. on the up side it's a total blue sky day and I'm hoping all the leaves on my birch trees will fall real soon. I want to get the yard cleaned up before the snow falls.

Have a great day all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And this morning is opening another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, headed to about 50° F, sunny and nice as forecast ;-)

Rick, Good to see you back. Sorry to hear about your issues. My SIL has had debilitating back issues to the point of immobility for 20 years. She recently tried a 1200 mg CBD oil. She is active again! Her methadone only helped a couple hours a day. Hope you find relief soon.


----------



## bandit571

50s and rain..all the live long day…grrrrr.
Thumb meds and the bloodthinners..don't play nice, together…

Base for the DVD Cabinet is installed…film @ 2400 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Just a few photos…









bad thumb…reminds me of "Badfinger" ( anyone remember that?)









Counter-bored..









Glued and screwed..
PIP?









Where is the miter joints?









Thumb said it was quitting time….so did the battery in the camera….oh well…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Take it easy, and take your time.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I sure hope it pays off. Take it easy and let yourself heal.
It's a wonderful winter day here for early fall. 38 deg and rainy drizzle.
I finally finished up this bookcase job. I'm glad because it took me way too long and I didn't make as much money as I wanted. They were really happy with it and they are good friends, so all is well. Before and after photos.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Those really make the room pop.

I know a good home theater guy who can get them a bigger TV, for a price, and hide those wires


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 32° and snowing. We're under a winter weather advisory for tonight through 3pm tomorrow. They are saying 2-5" by the time it ends. We'll have to wait and see. Got all my yard work done today (bring in the hoses, shut off the hose bibs and cover the AC). Whew, I'm beat! LOL

Rick - I'm glad to see you're still kicking. Sorry to hear you're still struggling with your back and leg though. As hard as it might be, stay positive buddy.

Bill - nice bookcases. You did an awesome job. I'm sure the clients are very happy.

BBob - Those temps should be reserved for January. I think we're all getting socked with unseasonably cold temps. I hope this isn't a sign of what's to come.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining like crazy here in Mid-Michigan. And cold, the temp is 44 and the feels like temp is 39. The forecast is for rain today throughout the night mixed with snow. Temps are gonna move up to 46, Yippee!

*Rick*, good to hear from you. Sorry you're still feeling the pain. I certainly hope you get to feeling better soon. This cold is making all my aches and pain come to the surface too but, I'm certain they are not as bad as yours.

*FF Bill*, you did a nice job on them book cases. They seem to fit really nice in the room too. Did you have to put the ceiling trim in after the book shelves was installed or did you just measure good?

*Burly Bob*, you just keep those cold temps where you are, I will be getting mine soon enough.

Well that's all the crap I can shovel for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

31 deg this morning and our first frozen precip of the season came in the form of a little bit of sleet or freezing rain on my truck, plus a few flurries around this morning.
Don, I build these units to be about 1" short of the ceiling and then I put the crown on after the cabinets are up. That makes it easy to nail the crown to the cabinet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's cold here in the mountains this morning. At 6:30 coffee time it was 34, and still holding to that. Feels like 23, and the humidity is at 77%. The wind is really blowing at 12-15 mph, which makes it feel even colder. The high is supposed to get to 43, but I have doubts. All the rain we were getting finally moved out last night, and was heading East, so my son who lives in Tennessee is getting it now….!!

I seem to be getting a little stronger in my legs and back muscles, but that nerve in my leg and foot is killing me. Especially at night when I'm trying to sleep, is when it really aches and throbs. I'm doing my PT on my own and walking as much as I can. My PT will be here this morning to work me over again. She comes on Tuesdays and Thrusdays for an hour session. I'm able to do a little more for myself instead of having my wife do it all.

Bill…....Those book cases look really great, and you did outstanding work on them. They look jut like they've always been there. I'll bet your friend is liking them, too….I sure do miss my shop and making something….

Thanks again guys, for the well wishes and thoughts…I'm trying to heal asap, but it's only been about 3 weeks.


----------



## bandit571

48 nasty degrees outside, a freeze warning for tonight, and a high wind warning…raining, foggy…

Most of the trees around here have turned….and now only have half of their leaves left…

Seems to be a good day to stay in the house….may try to hide out in the shop, after lunch…

Top of the Morning to ya!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a balmy 65 this morning at the bus stop, luckily during a lull in the rain. We need it pretty badly (haven't mowed in 7+ weeks) but it would be nice if it were spaced out a little more. I'm not complaining, not by a long shot, it could be that nasty cold frozen stuff that I hope to never see again. I really need to head up to the property to see how the annual rye I seeded is coming in, it was peeking up in a few spots as of last Saturday where it stayed more in the shade/moist. Tomorrow looks promising but everything could still be far from drying out. The sooner it stops, the better for the kiddos especially as trick-or-treat is still on for tonight regardless of what the weather does.

Bill, those cabinets do look great! Did you do anything to the hardwood floor or just set them right on top of it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, just put them right on the floor. That's what they wanted.


----------



## Firewood

29° and…....










This is NOT typical October (or even November!) weather for us.

CaptK - Make some room because I'm starting to pack up! LOL

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. Outstanding job on those bookcases.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's down to 24° and feels like 13° with the wind chill. Our snow total for today is 6.8". The streets are all ice right now. I expect our plowing company will be salting tomorrow. It will be an interesting day if they don't.

Tinkered around in the shop for a bit. I think I'll make a few tool totes for some Christmas gifts. Sure beats ice skating on the roads here.

Be careful out there everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, ranging from freezing to about 50° F, sunny and nice again and until Mid week they say ;-)

BBob, I expect colder than normal to be the new normal for the Continental climate based on what scientists have discovered about the jet stream not ricocheting off the Arctic Circle turning around over Siberia in the winter. But nobody knows for certain. The Coast was supposed to be drier and warmer in winter and cooler and wetter on summer. WE are getting hotter and drier in spring and summer. All I know for sure is the warmer Pacific is killing off the crab fishery and crab dishes are harder to find on seafood menus [:-(

Looks like I have a pair of 10's in my post number, tops this time around. ;-))


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 29 ° and clear this morning. Still have a bit of snow on the ground but at least the roads are clean and dry. Should warm up to the 40's for the next several days with a chance of more snow early next week.. October was the second coldest on record here in Billings. The city is seeing its coldest year since 1978 also they say.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and snowy here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, we got some snow here last night, just enough to cover the truck. The upper part of Michigan got 7" of snow last night. I'm glad I don't live up there anymore. The temp is at 32 this morning and should make it to 40. I don't ever remember it snowing on Halloween!

FF Bill, that's kinda what I figured with the book cases. They look great.

Okay gang, I finished my bed frame finally. The hardware took too long to get here but, once it got here, it went on. It only took me about an hour to put the hardware on the frame. And putting the bed together was a snap after that. My wife is happy with it and that is all I need. Now onto the other bedroom furniture.



















Can u tell my wife graduated from the University of Michigan. Go Blue!
That's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Trick-or-treating last night with the kiddos was comfortable in the low 60's and the rain stopped about 4:30pm to let things at least start to dry out. It was busy and plenty of kids were apparently trucked in but there was plenty of candy to go around and everyone driving in the street behaved themselves, the extra deputies patrolling certainly helped. Overnight the temperature plummeted, it was only 34 this morning and I let the kids sleep an extra 45 minutes since they were up so late then drove them to school. We also had a minor frost but it got the car pretty chilly and I didn't think to preheat it so driving out of the neighborhood was largely done with the windows down so I could see intersecting traffic.


----------



## bandit571

Had snow showers last night…bright sunshine this morning is "burning off" the thin layers of white crap on the ground..Squaw Winter has arrived….

Uncle Charles decided to hit both calves, this morning….made walking around rather painful….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a brisk and cold 28 at wake up time, so that meant coffee time. I finally slept in my bed as opposed to sleeping in this recliner, which I've been doing ever since I got out of the hospital. Felt good to stretch out….!! It's now warmed up to 38 with plenty of sun, the humidity is at 71%, and the wind is very light at 4 mph. The high will get to 54, so not too shabby. Feels like 33 out the door, so yep, it's cold….!!!

Don…. The new bed looks great, and you did an outstanding job on the building of it. You worked a long time on it, but it turned out to be well worth the effort…...!!

Mercy!! All you Norfers are getting hammered with snow and ice. Just be careful and be prepared for what comes….!!

As a side note: In the 17 years we've lived here, we have not had one child to come to our door on Halloween to trick or treat. There are no children here…..all old folks like us….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day popped up here in WW. Frosty this morning. Makes me wish I had grown Brussels sprouts this year. A good hard frost changes the flavor to nice and sweet just like candy. It didn't happen very many times when I had a big garden. It has been warmer until this fall. Not a hard enough frost to do it yet, but ya never know when ya might get lucky.

Bed looks good Don.

No trickers or treaters here last night. Normally not since the kids grew up. Fewer kinds in the neighborhood and new development with safer streets. This country road style secondary arterial has a 35 mph speed limit and no sidewalks. Occasionally we get a 50 or 60 mph and 40-45 is the norm. I used to clock them and report to the county before a shorter short cut was built near by. Fastest I ever clocked was a black Mustang doing 72. The fastest I ever saw was well over 100. I couldn't operate my thumb fast enough to time him! Just enough change of elevation and slight curves somebody crossing the street would not have stood a chance.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a little warmer this morning but only by a few degrees. LOL. The temp here in Mid-Michigan is 39 heading to 44. Whoopie! We get to turn the clocks back tonight, another Whoopie! I wish they would leave the time changing alone. I don't see what the difference is anymore. I'm just full of good cheer today. LOL

Thanks guys for the kudos on the bed frame. It took longer than I wanted. Most of the time I wasn't working on it. It just sat there because I had to go to doctor appointments and grand kid baby sitting. I want to work on the next phase of the bedroom suite which is the dresser. Then onto the night stands. I've just got to get rid of that old furniture I have.

Well, I've got a couple of chores to do in the shop so, I'm off like a prom dress. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well that cold snap we had left. Thank Goodness.

Rick, Sounds like your feeling a touch better. Hang it there, Surely it's got to get better.

It's suppose to be another nice fall day tomorrow. Maybe I'll be able to get my garage/shop squared away.


----------



## MSquared

Was sunny, pleasant in the 60's today. The high winds are gone. Temps in the 40's tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Was one of "THEM" days, that nothing was going right…decided to stay away from the shop, today….

Squaw Winter can go away….need Spring to come back…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 27 deg and calm. Much colder than it should be this time of year. Did I mention I HATE winter? It's been mostly cloudy and cold since we got the snow last week. It's melted some, but not all of it.

It's that time of life where I have to start shopping for a Medicare supplement plan. It's a pain in the butt, but it's a necessary evil.

I got in a little more shop time yesterday, but some of the typical post prostatectomy "issues" makes it difficult to stand/walk/bend/etc…. for any length of time. It can get pretty frustrating. Hopefully, this too will pass.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny out this morning, might even reach the 50s…Issues with the electric door locks on the van, resolved…might even feel like a bit of shoptime after a bit….

First morning in a week, without a wake-up by Uncles Charles ( horse)....

Will see how the day goes along…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Another brisk morning at coffee time at 6:45 a.m. Having to sleep in my recliner the coffee maker wakes me up when it starts perking….It was 38 with plenty of sun, and not hardly a breeze blowing. The humidity now is 36%, and now it's good and dark at this posting….I really hate this time change, as do everyone I know…..) The high got up to a nice 61 degrees, as I took a couple of strolls outside on my walker….I'm gonna have that headache for quite some time, I think. But….things are progressing along nicely as far as getting my strength back. I can get up better and go to the bathroom (sitting and standing).Lots of work, but no pain, no gain…!!! That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was bright sunshine this morning and up to 47°. Rain showers this afternoon with a chance of snowflakes later and tomorrow. Only going to be a high of 38° tomorrow then warm up later in the week.

Rick hope you can get in the shop soon. At least able to sit and do some leather working.

Time change messes me up also. Came in from the shop tonight an hour earlier for supper. Forgot to change my watch and both shop clocks today.


----------



## BurlyBob

That is good news Rick. Hang in there and keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's shaping up to be a nice day here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out and the temp is at 44 now and should reach 53 this afternoon. We are getting a small reprieve from the cold albeit it won't be for long though.

Didn't get much done in the shop yesterday. I had my grand daughter and her friend over for the day. We messed around in the shop but, just piddling around. I have a week of appointments all lined up and I'm tired already from them and I haven't even started yet.

*Rick*, way to stick it out and push through the pain. I'm proud of you buddy. Keep up the good work.

*Festus*, I hate that time change thing. It messes me up too.

Hey guys, I have a question for you. I have several volumes of Wood Magazine in my collection but, I have a few missing. One in particular is MIA, Issue no. 110, December 1998. By any chance, do any of you have that issue and if so, can you make a copy of the "country 5 drawer chest" plans for me? I can get it through Wood Magazine but, I though I'd give it a try here first. I have all the issues surrounding it, but not that one issue. Incidentally, if anyone needs me to do the same for you, just say the word.

Well, I'm going to go out and mess up the shop a little before the appointments begin. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Never subscribed to it…and will not ever pick one up in the racks at a store…, however…there is a Blog..









That might be a start…something about a Chester Drawers?

Morning to ya, Monday..meh…shop's closed til Tuesday blows in…with the wind..


----------



## Firewood

Don - I think i can help you out. PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

We made it all the way to 45° today (woohoo!). Winds were 14 MPH gusting to 23 and mostly cloudy - again.

Just a little shop time these last couple days. Too many other things on the plate that need to get done or just get in the way.

Well, stay safe and warm my friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today was a cloudy, then sunny then cloudy, then sunny, etc day. Cindy's had roof leaks around the chimney in her building. Since the chimney is totally unused, I decided the best way to fix the leak is to remove the chimney above the roof. Today Liam and I removed most of it, tomorrow I will remove the final 6" to get below the roof and then I will roof over the hole.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Double posted.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, that's a good looking Chester Drawers.

Bill looks like it was a bit breezy up there.

It's headed to the mid 60's today and bright blue skies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a bit breezy, but not bad at all. You can see Liam was wearing shorts. The weather was great this morning to get the project wrapped up.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well my latest home improvement repair went to crap. I was given a real nice looking king sized headboard and foot board. The wife and I got tired of the creaking noises to I took a look and found the 1" plywood sideboards had split just above the hangers. I tried gluing them only to have them split again when I tried to put the stupid thing back together. Maybe if I put a dowel in it crossways above the hanger…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, they are running 40 to 55 and sunny for a week and another into the future.

Snowshoes should be a popular project on LJ this winter. Take a sneak peak here:

https://awarenessact.com/the-old-farmers-almanac-predicts-a-never-ending-winter-with-many-snowstorms/?fbclid=IwAR0afHBh6G5rpFETkP4XOQ86fSR7BBf_rJu4stWVs54wLmMnUhIgX_QwIE8


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Got up to 50° and calm earlier today. Now down to 34° with a chance of rain / snow tonight and tomorrow. Guess it is November in Montana. I am ready for winter since I can play in the shop all the time. Have 2 cutting edges and an extra set of skids for my snowplow and plenty of gas in the garage so when I need to can play outside.


----------



## Firewood

It's 29° after hitting a high of lower 30's. It was mostly sunny today, but temps and wind kept me inside anyway. We are under another winter weather advisory for tomorrow. They're saying 2 to 4 inches. The 6" we got last week is gone, but that doesn't mean it's ok to dump more. Grrr….

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It made it up to 62 this afternoon. Tomorrow's going to be a little cooler. I've got work at the church tomorrow. Tons of leaves to clean up. Hopefully I'll have a few extra helpers. "Stick in the Mud" sure keeps me busy doing things there.

I'll check back in tomorrow afternoon. I'm looking forward to Rick giving us a good report on his recuperation!

My Best.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's at the freezing mark here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is at 32 and will only reach 40 today. These are temps meant for January, not November. Boy, the weather is sure screwed up this year. The week forecast looks even more bleak. By next week, the temp will be in the teens.

I was busy all day yesterday going to doctor appointments. This is starting to wear on me. My wife was told she would not get away from her mobile walker. She has severe Neuropathy, which effects her legs and feet. Sometimes her feet go numb and she can't feel them. So it's hard for her to walk. The numbness comes on suddenly so she needs the walker to get around and keep her balance.

Thanks *Bandit* for the suggestion. I like getting those magazines because they give me ideas. I have a several of the Wood magazines dating back to the 90's. I pick them up whenever I see them at estate sales. Someone just gave me three milk crates full of "Fine Woodworking" magazines. I've been going through them slowly reading some of the articles. Not sure what I'm going to do with them yet.

*WI Mike*, a great big thank you for the plans for the dresser. I probably won't start that one until late December due to Christmas gifts come first. Plus, I'm heading on a big boat to the Caribbean at the end of this month. Yay!

Well, I've said enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well it is here. 18° , black ice and a bit of snow on top this morning. Gave the wife a ride to work this morning early and was glad to have new tires on my pickup. Still had to be careful even in 4wd. Maybe an inch or two more accumulation and a high near 30° today they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's 2am in Phoenix east valley, and weather is DARK and 61° & 58% RH.
Heading for high of 85° later today. Today will be a little warm for November, but can't complain.
Forecast had some rain around our area yesterday, all I saw is increased RH?

Been away for 11 days. Things look same around LJ. 

I hate moving. 
Got everything moved out out of old house by 31st as needed, and slowly working through the new house chaos. Took a week to get new kitchen, bath, and bedrooms functional. My stuff is last to get worked on. Needed 10 days to get my desk space setup and PC running again. For some unknown reason, had two 23" monitors decide they didn't like the move and quit working. Son's gaming PC hard drive flaked out too. He has his older PC he uses for online school stuff to use till I get time to repair his gaming box. 
Getting everyone online has been challenge. Last couple houses had cat5 cables for Phone/Ethernet in walls of most rooms, which allowed easy setup of home wired network. This house has older Cat3 phone only cable. Having to find/buy and set up wireless access points to get everything online has slowed down progress getting online again.
I hate moving, stuff always breaks. 
Our king bed metal frame got tweaked, and needs to be replaced. SWMBO asked about a platform base with storage drawers underneath. yikes! Garage shop is last thing to get time/attention, and already have new project? :-(

Wife's B-day is Friday, so reminder of this week is busy. 
Maybe next week can stick my head into garage, poke around the attic power wiring, and start making a plan of attack for shop? As slow as things have progressed so far, guessing it will be January before I can work wood again. :-(

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a snowy morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got a good dusting of snow last night, Ugh! 
Currently it's cloudy and 29 but is supposed to become more sunny this afternoon with (gulp) higher temps, 34. I don't know about this cold weather. It's just too soon for it.

Was busy in the shop for a brief while yesterday morning until we had to go do "things" again. Those doctor appointments sure get in the way. Today, no appointments, so far that is, and I'll be able to hit the shop hard I hope. I want to work on my web site for a change too. I'm not sure about Etsy anymore and I'm not completely sold on Shopify. So, I'd like to get my site up and running better than what it is now.

*Captain*, I hate moving too. I read your story and cringe.

*Festus*, I think it's cold here and then you pop up and tell me about your temps. Ugh!

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations guys,

It was 43 and raining when I finally rose to hit the head, and drink that first cup of joe. When I got to my chair, my sweet spouse had my coffee sitting there, and had made a lunch for me, as this is a work day for her. I decided to try and sleep in the bed in our spare bedroom. Man did it feel good to get to stretch out. Took my good drugs about an hour before rack time, and brother did I sleep sound…..!!! The meds last about 4-5 hours and when I wake up, it's time to take them again. About every 4-5 hours I have to take them to keep this pinched nerve and back pain under control. Theropy is helping some, but I'm still weak and have to use my walker to get around. Without the walker, I'd prolly fall down. It's only been a little over a month since surgery, and I have a long way to go yet.

The weather report: It's been raining here for the last 2-3 days. 43 now, with clabbered skies, still raining now. Just checked the temp, and it has fell back to 39, with 93% humidity, and winds at 11 mph. The high for today will be 42….!! They have SNOW predicted for Monday here in the mountains, and temps in the teens….Grrr!!! I have no firewood put up in the sun room like I've done for years, but am not able to do it this year. I hate being laid up and stove up where I'm not able to do things.

Capt. Klutz…..It's good to hear from you. We all know you've been really busy with moving. It sounds like you have some work cut out to do in the new house. Keep us posted on your progress.

That's all I have for now. You guys stay warm and dry. It's turning cold every where…..!! Later y'all….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day here, headed to 60.

I spent all day yesterday at the church cleaning up leaves. I was one wore out puppy with I got done. I'm headed to the dump with a trailer full of leaves.

Rick that's sort of good news, your able to deal with the pain thru meds. I hope you start seeing some improvement soon.

I better get after it or it won't get done.


----------



## bandit571

Bp is up, this morning, just a tad….179/104…..

Shop Cat Sir Campus has passed away this morning….8yr old Tom cat….

Time for a few pills…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Sorry to hear of your Shop Cat 'Sir Campus' passing away. Always sad, but you had good buddy there for a good bunch of years.  Mine is 'Scout'. Sits on my bench and doesn't mind the noise much. She's a Tabby 'Hemingway Cat'. Has thumbs on her fore paws. She can hold small objects, as does her brother, 'Pumps' (Kids named him Pumpkin. They showed up at our door around Halloween a few years ago!) He's a large red Tiger Cat. I mean 'Large'! He's a real sweetheart and afraid of his own shadow! Ha!

Weather … Kinda mild, kinda raw, can't complain. Overcast, rain tonight. A tad breezy. Mid-50's, chill into the 40's. Snow North and West of hear as usual. Gulf Stream offshore keeps us temperate until the 'Big Blows' come barreling in! Temps gonna drop tonight. Duh! Maybe a fire in the wood stove later….


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a nice sunny day outside. Should be near 60° tomorrow they say. Spraying finish on a set of cornhole boards today. Light breeze is nice ventilation for a change.

Sounds like you are making progress Rick. Hang in there and you will be back in the shop before long.

Captain the same kind of thing happened to me when we moved 3 1/2 yrs ago. Had to get the shop set up so I could make several projects that was in need. I hate moving also. Hope it is awhile before we do that again.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well. I got several small tasks out of the way this morning. Hopefully tomorrow I can get back to woodworking in the am.

Looks like it's going to be another real nice fall day tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 12° with clear skies and light winds of 3 MPH. It may get to 30 today. Still way below the norm for this time of year. Our high temps aren't even making it to normal lows.

Too many things are keeping me out if the shop these days. Every time I think today will be the day, something else crops up…..

Bandit - Sorry to hear about Sir Campus.

Rick - It sounds like you're making a little progress. That's great news. I know the healing never goes fast enough, but hang in there.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny out, just too bloody cold for me. Any temp. below 50 degrees should be banned.

Raised a panel, last night…using just hand planes









Made a mess on the floor..









Need to rebate the backside of the panel..









So it can fit in the grooves of the door's frame…maybe after Lunch, eh?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings gang,

It was pretty cold when I finally rose this morning. The temp was 28, with bright sunshine, and the humidity was at 52% and winds at 5 mph. The high will only reach 47, so it'll be pretty chilly. It's now 36, and feels like 31…..!!

They are predicting snow here Monday, with cold temps dipping down to the low to mid teens….

Well gang, I've had a little turn for the worst the last couple of days with my health issues….! I won't go into details about it, but it has set me back a little. Like the song says….some days are diamonds…some days are stones.!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I probably just set of a war here on LJ's. Some guy is trying to sell of a Delta x5 after buying a sawstop. I called him all sorts of stupid. I'd keep both and set them up like Rick has his shop. Watch me catch all sorts of flack. You all sit back and laugh at me, cause I'm going to and I'll even stir the pot when I can!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I agree that having two saws would be nice, like Rick has, but speaking as someone who bought a sawstop, continuing to use a non-sawstop cuts the safety factor in half. Now having a second sawstop would be something.


----------



## BurlyBob

If the wife and my daughter ever get their act together we're headed to Boise for oldest grandson's birthday. They are only about 2 hours behind schedule. I was hoping for a brief stop at woodcraft. That may not happen this time. At least the weather is nice.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Sunny. Cold.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it has been a wunnerful, wunnerful week here in WW, high 30s to low 50s. Rain and clouds coming in for a few days.

BBob, will you wave at all my cousins for me as you pass through the Treasure Valley? ;-) Wish you grandson happy birthday from LJ!

I saw a genuine scared-y-cat a couple days ago. I was headed out to the mail box. I have to walk up the street about 50 feet then cross to the box. When I was in that 50 foot stretch, about 150 feet up the road a neighbor's cat started to cross the road. It stopped, watched me for a couple steps and skedaddled back the way he came from ;-)) I didn't even have a Halloween costume on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh my gosh! I should have a winning post number here, a straight 4-5-6-7! ;-)

Sorry, BBob, but it beats your 3-4-5-6.


----------



## bandit571

Sunny outside, just too dang COLD. At least the Dungeon was cool enough to work in…









Ya wouldn't think it would be so dang hard to install a door…









Then find out there isn't any more latches in the shop…was going to add a coat of stain….all the brushes are upstairs…..grrr, time to quit for the day…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you need to check the numbers again BobWW.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where did I flub my dub, Bill? The next best hand I saw was 3 of a kind, but it has slipped into the previous 15 now. Those are the only two straights I see.


----------



## Festus56

6457 looks like a straight to me. Just did not get dealt in the proper order is all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, don't you just love that 78? My best friend gave me one a few years back. I cleaned it up and sharpened the iron up and Wow! That old rebate plane has been a life and time saver several times. It's just amazing how one of those hand tools can out work all these modern power tools. The other day I noticed that the inside corner of the iron was nicked. Looks like I've got bit of work to make it perfect.

We had a great day with the grandsons. We all agreed we need to get over there to spend more time with them.
They are growing up so darn fast. Before you know they'll be throwing dirt on my casket.


----------



## Firewood

It's 35° and cloudy. We may see some rain/snow later today along with some accumulating snow tonight through tomorrow morning. It's sad when you look forward to temps climbing to ~40°. This is WAY below normal for this time of year. Come Tuesday they say we'll be close to the record low temp. Grrr…

At least the shop is a comfortable temp - if I ever get some time to spend in it

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 40 and cloudy out here in Mid-Michigan. The snow is heading our way and they are forecasting us to get up to 4" with low temps. The snow is one thing, but the low temps are another. We don't get this kind of cool weather in November. It's acting like January. Next week they are forecasting temps in the single digits. Brrrrrrr!

FYI *WW Bob*, I think I've got two pair. 6464

I've been working on Christmas gifts in the shop lately. Almost done too. Then I get a call from an old customer from California that wants me to make a couple of beer tap handles for him before Thanksgiving. I thought I'd catch a break. That's okay, I like to work in my shop anyway.

*Burly Bob*, I have to say my favorite plane to use is my 4 1/2 that I bought from you. I love that thing.

Well, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, one more card?


----------



## bandit571

Just to get "Trips"

Going to go check on that coat of stain…..47 chilly degrees outside..don't feel like running the leaf-blower outside, right now…


----------



## BurlyBob

I do agree with you Don about a 4 1/2. I've got one that is also my favorite. I spent hours getting that sole flat. It had a terrible cup and seemed to take forever getting it filed down.

Looks like we've only got another week + of warm weather in the 50's. No snow in the forecast yet.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much going on around my neck of the woods….The low this morning was a mild 45 with plenty of sun, and very little wind, if any. The humidity is at 58%, and it has warmed up to 63, and heading to 72…..!! But tomorrow they have snow predicted with a high of 50, and going down to 18 for the low….!! But about midnight tonight they have rain forecast before the snow is to hit…..That's crazy…! Still not doing much, but I'm able to get on my walker and walk around outside, trying to get stronger. I'll get there eventually…...!!
Well…...I think I'll fold, as all I've got is a pair…..!!


----------



## bandit571

How long before we get to a Four of a kind?

PIP…after a coat of Amber Shellac…









Flash from the camera, turned things a bit too red..









More like this.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

With so many folks suffering from freezing weather, am reluctant to post Phoenix Arizona weather today?

Reached a high of 87° & 23% RH this afternoon. 
Low was 61° & 50% RH. 
Warm enough can still wearing shorts all day. :-0)

Move update: (Still hate moving)
Son came home from college for this 3-day weekend, and has helped finish re-arranging the last of heavy furniture this morning. Kitchen/Dining tables are setup. Nonessential decorations/pictures can now be unpacked when SWMBO desires. 
My office inherited my wife's oversized vinyl covered crapboard desk, as it didn't fit through door of her office space. As a wood worker it's embarrassing to use it. Would rather use a stack of books supporting a slab of wood than this fugly thing. 
Worse, it only reminds me of the new desk on project list, and my garage is stacked full of unorganized work shop stuff, with no power to run the tools. :-( 
Too depressing to think about, wonder what is on TV right now?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that cabinet is looking real nice. Sure wish I worked as fast as you do.

Rick, good to here your getting around better. Remember don't judge your progress day by day. Look back where you were a couple of weeks ago or even last month.

It's looking pretty angry out there at the top of the Elkhorns. Might be getting a little white stuff , nothing down here though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day yesterday but decided to cool down and snow today. Said it was a high of 38° but that must have been right after midnight. Best I saw today was upper teens and is 10° now and still snow showers. A lot of black ice around the whole area and an inch or two of snow on top makes the roads nasty. Should be in the 30's tomorrow and in the 50's the rest of the week with sunshine and dry.

Cabinet looks good Bandit. Looks heavy for its size also.

Now the fun continues Captain. Trying to decide on a place for everything. Been 3 1/2 years here and still a lot of boxes full with no place to put any more.


----------



## Firewood

Well, it's 29° here and snowing…. Again. Another winter weather advisory is posted and they are expecting another 3-5" before it ends tomorrow afternoon. I'm so tired of winter.

My son and DIL took Deb and I to dinner and a movie. We saw Midway. It was a pretty good movie.

On our way home, I spotted a deer walking across the on ramp to the freeway. She was limping pretty bad, so I'm guessing she was clipped crossing the highway. Then Deb spotted 2 yearlings following behind her. Hope she makes it.

Rick - Glad to hear you're making some progress. Keep at it bud.

Bandit - nice work on the cabinet.

Well, stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it was a wunnerful day here in WW, high 50s to low 40s, Rainy and cloudy.

Or daughter texted a picture of a volt meter asking me what it meant. I had no idea. Told her she would be better off using a tester that indicated real power than a volt meter to trouble shoot her dryer. She used one of those no contact test lights. She had it all apart, tracked down the problem and fixed it! Proud of that kid! ;-)

The only thing I hate worse that plumbing is appliances. Parts are usually iffy, PIA to take apart and reassemble. I worked on a few, but finally told people that called about them to find an appliance repair guy.

You are over the hump, Rick! No mention of pain or pills. I think Ill fold 'em too. Bandit has 3 of a kind.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That was a mistake! I got another straight! ;-((


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Supposed to get our first measurable snow of the season today. Maybe an inch. It's 39° now, but supposed to drop all day and start snowing around 11 am. Supposed to get down to 11 tonight. I'm sure that will be a record.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing like gang busters here in Mid-Michigan. The weather department has updated their snow accumulation forecast and it isn't looking good. We are supposed to get up to 6" of snow here. One county to the east is supposed to get up to 12". And temperatures are supposed to drop to (glup!) 6 tonight. It is currently 28.

My bride and I are going out for lunch today at Texas Steak House for our Veterans Day Freebie. Should be nice. I hope it doesn't take us an hour to get in the door.

*Rick*, even though you painted a picture of gloom in an earlier post, you sound better in your this update. I hope and pray you get better. I can't imagine what you are going through. But, I'll bet you've been through worse. God speed friend.

*Bandit*, You did a fine job on that cabinet. The Shellac sure makes that grain pop.

*WI Mike*, I want to go see that movie too. It looks good.

Well, enough said. I'm heading out to the shop until my bride is ready to go to lunch. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up here in WW, cloudy, 14,000 foot ceiling, 2 miles visibility, 60 F down to 42 tonight. I feel for y'all in the Arctic Plunge. News showed the jet stream dropping down east of the Rockies.

Happy Veteran's to all the Vets everywhere!

Guess I'll work on the roof vent for the bath remodel coming up if the parts ever show up.

I just got another one of those lower my interest rate calls. I give them a fake CC number and keep them on the line as long as possible. It works great. Instead of getting 5 calls a day after pushing the do not call again button, they actually take me of the list ;-)) Amazingly, twice spitting out random numbers, they said it is a debit card, not a cc ;-)

This post won't even have a pair, nothing to draw to, think I'll save my ante.


----------



## Firewood

It's 18° and still snowing. Second time in a week I had to venture out in crappy weather for therapy. The roads sure are a mess. I'm just glad the rush hour is over.

Don - it's going to get bone chilling cold here tonight too. Down to 6°. Will probably set a couple new records.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At 7:30 or so the garbage truck woke me up, and my spouse was already up with my coffee and meds for me. That's when I looked out and saw it raining. It was 45 then, but the temp will start falling, and the rain is supposed to turn to snow. As the morning wears on, it'll get colder, and the chance of snow is high. The humidity is at 89%, and the winds are brisk at 12 mph. The high will change to 27, and the low tonight will dip to 16*......!! Burrr!! The amount of snow we will get is prolly no more than a ground cover, if any…..!! I'll keep you posted…...!!

Don…..I am getting a little stronger every day, but still have to use my walker for quite a while. And yes, I'm still having to take meds to keep this pinched nerve from hurting so much. I keep hoping it'll just die and give some relief. Well….I fold again…..!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's snowing, and getting colder. I'm at work and it'll be dark when I leave. I hope MODOT gets on the stick and takes care of the roads. 32 degrees and dropping right now.


----------



## bandit571

40 very FOGGY degrees outside…."Winter Weather Advisory…< 4'' of snow…Wed. morning low @ 9 degrees…supposed to get a bit of rain first….will be a good week to stay inside…

Ran the leaf blower yesterday….leaves out front are now at the curb…let the city pick them up ( not allowed to burn them, anyway…grrrr)

May post that little cabinet, once it is done, and filled up….IF anyone wants to see it….waiting on a latch, and maybe a handle for the door. Trying to match the computer desk..









Desk's door….









Need to fill in that empty spot in the corner…becoming a Catch-all for junk…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow is forecast for today.

All of you in the path of the arctic plunge take extra care. Don't want any frozen LJ'ers out there.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,
This started around 2:00-2:30. Finally just snow, and then it was my nap time. When I rose around 5:00 or so, snow had covered the ground, and it looked like that's about we got was a good ground cover. It kept getting colder by the hour, and now it's 24, going down to 17 for a low…...!!
Update: It's snowing again, but very lightly. It had quit, and now it's back..Prolly won't amount to much…I hope…!!

Just an update on the weather in my neck of the woods… It started raining around 11:00 a.m., and turning colder. Then it started sleeting, then the sleet turned to freezing ice, then back to rain, then freezing rain, and finally to snow.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, isn't snow a four-letter word..
BTW: here is the planes I started with, a LONG time ago….the H-F ones was brand new when this picture was taken









As for that white crap….









Taken while there was still enough light in the backyard….YUCK!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday was my grandson's birthday. Also the 244th birthday of the USMC. My son is a Marine and you should have seen him the day my grandson was born!

Today is Veteran's day. My sincere respect and appreciation to each and everyone of you. Because of you I have been blessed to live the wonderful life I have. Thank You and God Bless you!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We had about 2" of snow this go round. Was all sunshine and up to 30° earlier today but down to 22° now and headed for near zero overnight. Should warm up in the 50's daytime and 30's at night for the next several days.

Back on the road tomorrow. Headed back to SD again to help more with fall chores and also a funeral later this week. Will try to keep up with you all when I have time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No snow to report in WW. Good deal, I might have slid off the roof ;-(

Mike in STL, Looks like if that rain was a few feet further north you'd be in the clear.

Looks like a pair of 8s takes the pot tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Officially for St. Louis there was 1.3" of snow today. That breaks the record from 1911. Now we see if we break the record for cold tonight.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 3° with a wind-chill of -14°. It seems most of the country is in the big chill. Good day to spend in the shop.

Stay warm and safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep. It's 10 here this morning. Record cold.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations gang,
I had to get up and take some drugs to help calm it down. They are taking affect now, and easing up the hurting.
It is 16* out at this posting, with a humidity at 70%, and the wind is light at 4 mph. The high today will be 29-30.
It feels like 8*, and we got just a ground cover from the snow yesterday…..!! It's just plain cold everywhere….!!

Normally I wouldn't be up this early ( I rose at 6:20), but that nerve in my foot woke me up throbbing and aching.

Mark….Be extra careful on your road trip up to SD. The weather could turn nasty….!!

Mike…..Don't know if you've ever looked at Pinterest, but under woodworking, your mitersaw station is pictured, and the drill/ charging station I built is also pictured. My wife looks at Pinterest, and she got me to look at it, so I put in woodworking projects, and you wouldn't believe all the projects posted there…..very interesting, and lots of ideas.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's freezing cold with lots of snow on the ground here in Mid-Michigan. The weatherman got it wrong again, we have more snow than originally forecast. We got just over 7" of snow yesterday and last night. The roads were a mess when we went to lunch at Texas Road House. The current temp is 15, the "feels like" temp is +4 right now. Last nights low was +6 and I don't know what the wind chill was overnight. This is the first time we have gotten this much snow in early November that I remember. A friend of mine who lives near Traverse City reported 33" of snow on the ground from lake effect snow. I guess it's safe to say that all the ski resorts are open for business, *FF Bill*.

*WI Mike*, you've got me beat with the low temps and you can have it too. LOL

Well, I'm staying home if the wife lets me and I'll be in the shop all day long. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Brawler

I just finished installing a heater in the shop yesterday, right before going outside to remove the 8 inches of snow from the driveway here in North Oakland County, Michigan. I'm looking forward to a Winter full of "shop time".


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning from Phoenix!
It was partly cloudly, and a balmy 58° with 62% RH at sunrise, is 63° now, heading for 79° & 20% RH as high.

Move update: 
Media server PC died this morning with disk error. 2nd PC hard drive to die since I turned things on last week? Hate moving desktop PC's, always seem to lose couple hard drives for no apparent reason. It's not critical to anyone but me right now; so repair can wait. My son's will want game server online over holiday break, so I will get help fixing it when older one comes home from college next month. 

Going to stick my nose in attic and scope out feasibility of new power wiring in few minutes. Have to take advantage of cool temp, and that the sun hasn't had time to cook attic yet. Once I get wiring plan established, will start playing 'musical chairs' with stuff in garage to clear access to walls destined for new outlets.
Guess I should be happy, starting to get garage unpacked and setup? Moving is too much work…..

Stay Warm and Healthy, if the arctic blast is attacking your neighborhood!


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the low 50's today and partly cloudy. Looks like it will be much of the same for the week+. No snow on the radar screen at all.

I'm closing in on the end of my fishing rod chest of drawers. I'll add a photo later today. I've only got 1 serious project left and that's a couple of raised panel doors for a young friend. It'll be good to get them out of the way.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## MSquared

Snow!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No snow, but they are showing a 40% chance of rain on the 20th. My breath, I am not holding.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

About 3" of the white crap….sunshine melting it down a bit….HUMBUG!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Y'all, I just learned that there is a plural to Y'all … yep "all y'all" ...

Sorry I'm just in that kind of mood today … last Tuesday one of my lady friends spilled a canned drink into the key board of my laptop … a mad dash to the Geek squad and pronounced DOA.

Well Monday it was a $1200 bill on the pick-um up, and Tuesday it's $800 on a new computer … I hibernated on Wednesday, afraid to show my head out of the front door 'cause it's just too expensive to go out side … Kind of like Poindexter(sp) Phil the ground hog.

But now I'm back on line and getting this new machine up and running with a minimal amount of loss of data … yeah, my old one was becoming an antique, it was 4 years old !!

But it's just over 83° with clear blue skies and a gentle breeze with no snow in sight … I do not own a snow shovel.

Stay safe and be well


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening you all (That's the Southern way to say it, Grump),

No rain or snow, but just cold…..it got up to 25 before dark, and going down to 18….again tonight….46 for tomorrow. Today was therapy day, and I graduated from the walker to the cane (with being a little reluctant). But going at it slow, I could handle it. But she had me to do things I would prolly never do, like go around in small circles, walk as fast as I could across the room and back, and step sideways, etc. Now my back is killing me…..!!! I hope it's just from doing that crap, but it feels just like it did before surgery….I'm hoping it's only from not using the back and leg muscles like I did today…..I had to take drugs after my nap….!!


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…..Rum…..hot water…brown sugar….butter….might be just what the body needs….

Single digits tonight…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Cold as heck outside. My feet are freezing and I'm inside with shoes on. You know it's cold when that happens. The temp is 14 and with the wind chill factored in it's +4. Well, I lied about the snow amount yesterday. Apparently I got the wrong information on the snow amount. We actually got over 9" of snow. The driveway is still plugged up but, I don't care. I've got a 4×4 ready to roll.

I want to give a shout out to the new guy on here, *Brawler*. Welcome to our thread. The guys here are pretty awesome and you'll like it here. I hope you come back again.

I've been waiting to hear from *BB Yeti *because one of the Carolina's got some snow recently. I have to chuckle because that's why he moved south so he could get away from the snow. LOL

*Rick*, it sounds like you're doing better than you think. Keep up the good work my friend.

I worked in the shop all day yesterday trying my hand at that engraver printer thingy I have. I had fun with it. Here are some picks of what I did. The top photo is of the many business card holders I made with different logo's on them. The second one is of an "antique" Burma Shave sign for a friend. They come out pretty good.



















Well, that's all I have for today wood fans. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Clear, calm, cold in the low 30's…


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's only 42 out right now and was 20 at the bus stop this morning, the cold has just begun and I'm already tired of it, had to turn on the furnaces 3 days ago when I woke up at 5:50am and it was only 56 in the house. The lull between when the air can be turned off and the furnace has to go on is always a nice break from higher utility bill but waiting until a pipe ruptures from freezing wouldn't be any savings at all. It looks like pretty much the same tomorrow with the low being higher at 36, so at least it's above freezing but not the 78 that I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring sunny day in Phoenix, 
it's 75°F & 21% RH. 
High temp is back near normal today, heading to only 77°.

*Brawler*: Welcome to the thread. Please whine, vent, or brag about your local weather as much as want! Occasionally updates on projects are fun too. 

Move update - shop power: 
Scoped out power, and attic. Luckily this home was built cheap, there is NO insulation on top of the garage. Probably none in walls either, if like my last rental home. So I don't need to wade through 8"+ of shredded paper to run wire. That's the only good news. The garage has a double stacked joists over load bearing wall with panel, IE two hip roofs terminating near to other. Need to climb through 24"C joists to reach 5 feet to the wall to pull cable to opposite walls of garage. This is not going to be easy for this claustrophobic fat old man. If I can wait till middle December, might be able to bribe my older son to help me when he returns from college?

Started putting together the shopping list for power upgrade. Copper wire is bloody expensive! Installing (2) 30A 240v receptacles for welder and TS is almost $150 in parts alone, and only need 50ft of 10/3 wire. Can install (5) 120v 20A outlets for nearly same. Need to dig through my boxes before spending money, as I might have junk left from sub-panel on last rental house 2 years ago? Pretty sure I have left over parts in a tote bin somewhere, if I can find it? Stumbled across my 4' long electrical drill bits yesterday, so 'boring' fun can happen once I create access path to walls.

My biggest challenge right now is floor space. Besides having too much stuff, I have 500bdft of lumber clogging up the middle of my garage. Need to finalize a shop layout, so I figure out which wall gets the lumber rack attached to it? Winter usually brings some rainy days, and so I can't just park it outside. Don't want to take time to build a covered outdoor lumber rack, and move it all out there either.
Ah joys of moving and building a new shop….. hate moving.

Enough procrastinating on PC and blubbering in forums; 
back to garage: attempting to hang (4) ceiling racks to get a pile of totes off the floor this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody. It's right at freezing this morn, but will get into the low 40s today. No precipitation, which is fine with me. I have a busy morning of inspections to do and then a bomb and arson class for the afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….
1st Trackable Snow of the season arrived here on the 11th….means we will have 11 more such events through the winter around here….yuck. one is bad enough…


----------



## Firewood

21° with light breeze and cloudy. Should get up to ~30 today. We had just a dusting of snow overnight. So far this season we've had a little over a foot.

Another good day to spend in the shop.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We got some frost on the pumpkin this am. Well I see in on the windshield for sure. Head to 56 later with blue skies.

Yesterday I put the last few pieces on my fishing chest of drawers and the first coat of stain. If's it's dry today it gets it's first coat of varnish. I'm sort of like the Capt. Lots of rearranging in the garage today. I'm preparing to move the boat in and that really cuts down my work area. I've get to flip my lumber rack over. The red oak is at the bottom. I need some for a cabinet door project. As always lots of cleanup as well.

Ya'll stay out of the cold.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations gang,

No report yesterday, as our internet went on the fritz….again…! It was out for about 12-13 hours, and didn't come back on line till about 12:20 last night. I'm sick of our IP cause we loose the "net" as much as 1-2 times a week. This summer our electric co. put in fiber optics lines on our pole behind the house. And I was told they are going to offer internet, so I'm gonna check that out. If I can get it, I'm changing IP service for sure….!! When you loose the net, you can't do anything….No "puter time", no television, no phone service (other than make a call), etc.

The weather: It was 35 at coffee time this a.m.. Mostly clabbered over, and the humidity is at 45%. Winds are a little brisk at 10 mph. The high will reach 48, and it feels like 38 now. Clear tonight with a low of 24, so chilly again.
Got PT again this morning. Tuesday like to have killed me. She had me doing stuff that hurt my back, and I had to use my walker again then and today. I'm so sore I can't hardly move. Taken me all morning to loosen up to walk…!!
Projects are looking good guys, and keeping busy in the shop for most of you….Welcome Brawler to the weather thread….Come on back anytime and join us…..we're always here…..!! If I don't loose the net again, I'll be back…..!!


----------



## Brawler

Thanks CaptainKlutz and artsyfartsy

This week I finished installing a heater in the shop. Last fall is when I finally got the shop mostly together, however we had a real cold Winter and it was too cold to work for a large portion of the Winter. I originally thought since the shop is underground with a garage door it would be tolerable. I was wrong, after 4 straight days of -15 F the shop was at a frigid 33 F. So I installed one of those vent free gas wall heaters, it does a really nice job. This Winter I am looking forward to a substantial increase in shop time. When I said I got the shop "mostly together", I have a feeling one is never finished upgrading something in their shop. Next is an electrical outlet on the North wall, then a wood rack/cart, then an outfeed table/workbench, then a planer cart/air cleaner, then upgrade the lathe, Then a TS sled, then a steady rest and several other jigs. I have a lot to do just for the shop, never mind the rest of the house. I think I need to retire soon…


----------



## Firewood

Hey Brawler - welcome to the club. It sounds like you have a lot going on there. I know what you mean about the shop never being done. I'm still working on mine, but need to get other projects knocked out, so I try and squeeze an upgrade in when I can. I retired in 2015. And yeah, it IS all it's cracked up to be ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Brawler, another good addition to the group … I've been in my newest shop for just short of 10 yeas now and I need to move this over there and that would be better over here, then I need to build this so I can do that better … and so on … the shop is evolving daily, and it never ends … until we die.

I live in Surprise Arizona where at lunch time it's a nice cool 60° with a gentle breeze with a few whifty clouds and a mostly sunny sky. ... and no freezing weather or snow in sight. ... And I do remind the group of how nice the winters are here, and snivel over the heat in the summer as I work in my air conditioned shop.

Please be safe in what you do, and be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Since dawn, 4,657,892 inches of sunshine have fallen here. No rain, though. Pity, that.

Welcome aboard, brawler.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Ya know *DBob*, I took allot of math back in the day, and I just don't recall the formula for the accumulated inches of Sunshine … Now, 'moon shine' is a different story …


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike 
It's a well known old Indian formula, known by old indians, who know it well. The formula is an algorithm based on a differential silliness factor of…oh,would you look at the time. Gotta run. Bye.

Think I may have misplaced a decimal somewhere? Maybe it was a lose screw? Oh, well. It's not important.


----------



## MSquared

Alder.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was only 36 at the bus stop this morning, which is better than the past couple days, just not by enough. Spent some time yesterday in the garage trying to organize and clean hoping it would warm up a little with the 1500W electric radiator I got, it did by only by 2 degrees over 6 hours from 55 to 57, needless to say I was underwhelmed as I hoped I'd get at least another 10 degrees ideally in under 2 hours. I can't really justify anything more comprehensive as this is SC and cold doesn't hang around for very long. The catch is I really, really hate the cold so I'll just have to suck it up and hopefully retire in Ecuador in 20 years.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 21° and cloudy with a wind chill of 13°. It might actually hit low 30's today - still below normal though where it's been for the past 18 days. We've already had the same amount of snow we typically get through the end of the year.

Today it's off to the eye surgeon for my annual checkup since I had that virtuous separation and small tear in the retina. The floaters are what really drives me nuts. Doesn't seem anything they can do for it. Better than a big stick through the eye though.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Don't sweat the floaters. They do fade over time. I have/had many. They are annoying for sure. Having done Television lighting for many years, you get a lot of 'em! The standard on a location or in a studio before turning on a light is to announce "Watch your eyes!". But, there's always the occasional dumb-ass who doesn't say it and … Bang! A 1,000 or 2,000 Watt bare bulb is blazing at you, head-on into your eyes. Those people are not popular! On the other hand, there are those who have been warned and immediately look toward the light! No sympathy. Close your eyes idiot!

Mild today. Around 50 or so, sunny, light breeze, mottled skies. More Arctic Blast to come though! Bleh!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings from the mountains,

It was a frosty 27 as I rose for coffee…..Plenty of sun, and the humidity is at only 32%, which is kind of low for my neck of the woods. The wind is practically nil at 2 mph., and the high has reached the high at 51 degrees….!!

Not feeling up to snuff today, as I have a severe back ache, and the pinched nerve is giving me fits….Don't know if I'll ever get rid of it, but I keep hoping it'll just go away, or die… I think with that, I'll go take a nap..! But before I do….!

dawsonBob…...I like your analogy of the old Indian formula….Never knew any old Indians, but I had 5 half brothers and sisters who were young Indians, and they never talked of it….My step mother who was 3/4 Blackfoot told them the story, but not to me….It was a well guarded secret who no white man could know about…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. I don't actually know the formula myself. I had to pay an old Indian-a member of the well known 'gotcha' tribe-to do the math for me. Did al little dance, swiilled down a little moonshine, and wrote the answer in gotcha language. Cost me a pretty penny to have it translated, I'll tell you. That's a buck-three-ninty-eight well spent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 55, sunny, dropping to a chilly 48 tonight. There was 2/3 inch in the gauge earlier this week. Matter of fact, it has been a few days; it has been another wunnerful, wunnerful week here in WW. Clouds and rain in the forecast for about a week.

Welcome Brawler

Rick, remember no pain, no gain. You must be well on the way to as good as new, well, almost new. 
BigBlock, Doubt if the pipes will freeze overnight, my folks used a used a wood and coal burning stove. It went out every night. One year the temp didn't get above "0" for a month and was around -20 to -25 every night. It was a bit chilly went we got up to do the chores and milk. We moved fast between pajamas and work clothes and on into school clothes. No ice cream in the barn, cows always gave liquid ;-) It was nice and cozy milking between a couple of 1800 pound Holsteins when it is -20 ;-) Fire in the stove would be getting the house up to about 55 or 60 went we headed out to walk ½ mile to the school bus. Pipes never froze.

Only Indian story in our family was GGGGGGGGGG Gpa Dotterer, first settler on the land about 40 miles NE of Philadelphia. They were afraid to let the kids play with the Indians and afraid to not let the kids play with the Indians. When his sow had piglets, he gave one to the Indians. One day he snuck through the woods to see what was going on with the kids at their village. He saw a squaw with a baby feeding on one side and that piglet feeding on the other side! That story was in a family history of the Dotterers publish in the 1800s.


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother, I can truly attest to that told saying that pay backs are a bitch. I've got a friend I owe more than I can ever repay. He called me up to help him cut down some trees and haul them off. We started at 9am and finished at 4pm. Thankfully he cried uncle before I did. I'm seriously feeling it in the lower back. Like I told him. We ain't 25 anymore and we did pretty decent for a couple of fat old farts! Tomorrow we've got one tree to knock down and 2 to haul off. I'm hoping we're done my noon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DBob, I got curious about the sunshine fall total. A few quickie calcs show the total since dawn was about 73.5 miles. That is only about 10 mph. That's not that fast ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What kind of trees are you cutting BBob?


----------



## dawsonbob

The speed of light is 186,282.397 miles per second. It falls for roughly 11 hours per day.

Doesn't make any difference anyway, 'cause I made up the total just off the top of my head.

By now you gents should know how silly I can be. I say things just to make you smile a little.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Another day in paradise…..!! It was 36 when I rose for my morning java….It was, and still is, sunny. The humidity is at 46%, and the wind is very light at 2 mph. It's now 47 with the same conditions, and the high will reach 54…!!

You guys that have Youtube, check out a Japanese master craftsman (he's a fairly young guy), and his great wood shop. Man, is this guy set up to build beautiful furniture. He has got some monster machines, and he knows his stuff….!! Check out I********************ani Furniture….Type it in and watch his videos….He has a bunch, and worth watching….!!

There is not one of us on here that wouldn't give their right nut to have his setup…I'll keep the left one….!!

BurlyBob….You better take it easy cutting down trees and hauling them off…..That will get to all parts of your anatomy real quick…... You'll need plenty of rest, and a heating pad….!! Watch You tube woodworking videos..!!


----------



## MSquared

36 deg.s / 25 real feel/ windy/ sunny/ clear … got the wood burner cranking!


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey DBob We used to call that SWAG engineering … Scientific Wild Ass Guessing …


----------



## dawsonbob

Grumpy.

We did too.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today went a lot easier than we thought it would and we were done by 2pm.

WWBob, we were cutting down some really huge arborvitaes . These thing were a good 18'-20'. One of that had a hornets nest in it the size of a basketball. Probably the biggest hornets nest I've ever seem.

Tomorrow I start the last project on my short list of to do projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 55,cloudy with sprinkles. Started to work on the fan vent but my drill battery went dead. Grabbed a full one but it's near the end of life I think, didn't last long. Grabbed the 6 Amp Hour off the sawzall. Guess I've been doing more sawzalling than I thought. Put them on the charger and got sidetracked as usual.

DBob, Sorry, but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to make a few facetious comments. BTW, at 186,000 miles per second, ya 'd think it would stack up deeper than 10 miles in an hour, eh?

BBob, Glad it went well. Hope the nest was asleep! I had a bee buzz by yesterday. Kind of surprised me it would be out in 40 to 55 F temps. Suppose the roses we have blooming attracted it. Hard to believe they are still at it in November.

Got an email today about Black Friday pricing sale started at the Orange Box. I clicked on the flooring sale to see if Swimbo's floor is on sale for the baths. They had a couple pages of 4×4 color samples on for a couple bucks, limit 10 ;-)) Sounds like a real PIA laying out a floor with those samples ;-)

Looks like GMike wins the fur lined jackpot with a straight. Best hand of the 15 displayed ;-) Congrats in the good Luck!!


----------



## Grumpymike

well ya see I just knew that it was going to be a good day … Now what do ya do with a fur lined jackpot??


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88-yes, you read that right-sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Dreary day outside…was in the Hospital most of Friday and Saturday….BP issues….Got a ride in an EMS truck….

readings of 210+/ 107+.....tends to get some excited….

Intend to take things a bit easy, for a few days….may be a while before the next Project…


----------



## Grumpymike

Ok, DBob I want you to put your imagination to work and imagine a great big sloppy raspberry on the inside of your monitor.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah bandit, that is a little up there!

It's a decent cloudy day not to cold not to warm. Doing a bit of clean up and organizing around the place be fore I move the boat in this next weekend. Getting ready to put another coat of varnish on the chest of drawers base.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bandit. Been there a couple of times. Tends to get your attention, doesn't it? You take it slow and easy for awhile, and don't try to rush it. LISTEN TO YOUR DOCTORS!

G Mike. Did you have to make it so wet and sloppy? I don't know how long it's going to take me to get that yuck off my screen.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings wood chuckers,

A very nice day here in the sticks and mountains, as the day turns into night now. The low was a chilly 37, with lots of clabber all day…..No moisture of any kind, and looks like it'll stay away for a little while longer. The humidity was / is 61%, and the wind is nil at 1 mph. The high got to a pleasant 54…..!!! No more news available now….!!


----------



## pottz

hey guys havn't chimed in here i quite awhile but thought today would be perfect.we hit 91 todat and by wed or thurs we supposed to be in the low 60's with the potential of a 1/2-1" of rain.we love our variety of weather here.hey it's good we get some rain,if not we burn up!!!!peace jocks,wishing you all good weather.


----------



## MSquared

Dark. Scattered light toward morning …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 55 dropping to 48, cloud ceiling at 2000 feet and moist.

Yup, bandit, that is a bit too high.

GMike, Too bad it is only a figment of the imagination of the highest quality instead of cold hard cash or gold bullion. Look at the bright side, you got the honor, pride and braggin' rights that go with a win. ;-) Looks like I'll be in the same boat with a straight when I hit post.


----------



## bandit571

Well…good night folks…

(IF you remember the name of THAT TV show…)


----------



## MSquared

Steve Allen?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

92 sweltering, partly cloudy mid-November degrees here in San Diego today. No snow is forecast for today, although rain is expected tomorrow into Thursday. Rain. I think I remember rain. I hope it's as nice as I remember.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, looks like we my finally get a little wet stuff tomorrow. It's starting to cloud up a bit here. It might hit the mid 50's today.

I'm starting a set of cabinet doors with just the measurements. The doors are suppose to meet in the middle with no stile behind them. I've only tried that once and it works but not very attractive. The couple decided they don't want me to cut a rabbet on the doors. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always use hinges that have 6 way adjustment to account for any warp in the door. That way you can always make the doors line up where they cone together in the middle. You won't notice if they are off on the hinge side.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring sunny Monday in Phoenix: It's 74° & 15% RH at lunch time. Heading for warm 83° later today.
Mornings are in the low 50's, but it warms up fast enough, still wearing shorts, so far this fall. 

Haven't had rain here in desert is very long time. Some foot hill areas fringing the valley saw sprinkle a few weeks ago. But, haven't seen rain in my neighborhood since early September (~8 weeks). 
That is going to change tomorrow, if you believe the pundits? Have 70%+ chance for rain Tues-Thursday this week. Must be real, as farmers are scrambling like crazy to get crops up, and winter seed planted. Saw tractor lights running in fields after 10pm for last 4 days. Free water is big deal out here.

Move update: Managed to hang some storage racks in garage ceiling last few days to create an 'attic' above garage door. Cleared up floor space in process. Plan next couple of days is to weld up some 1" sq tubing to clone a 2 pc lumber rack (bought 15 years ago and keep moving with me). Can't find the old style rack online to buy more, so it's DIY time. Maximizing wall space dictates I need 3-1/2 racks, so I can use space above door for 12-14ft boards. As soon as I get the lumber off the floor, will have room to move power tools around and maybe even use them - after I add power.  
Sorry, Don't have USB cable for PC handy, so no progress pictures to share. Have to add that cable to the 'find me' list. Hate moving.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

More likely Jack Benny…

same old, same old, weather-wise….seeings how I am more or less "grounded" right now…may see about picking up saw at the sharpening service, and dropping off a couple to be sharpened…Wednesday…


----------



## bandit571

Do I win anything for having Trip Fives?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. It's 34° and cloudy. Made it to low 40's today, but it's still below normal. We may hit 50 by Thursday.

Not much shop time lately. Working on some other things like home owners association drama, etc.

Bandit - holy moly. I hope your taking care of yourself. Did the doc give any reason for the spike in your BP? Is it back to normal?

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

Jack Benny was on my list! So was Jack Parr and Dick Cavett though … Dang!  PS; Lay off the salt! I'm guilty too ….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I only wish this kid had talked with me earlier. He's bought some hinges that I get to work with. They are total POS's .He's a really great kid. Been friends of my girls for years. He spent 6 years in school to become a pharmacist. Thankfully he's living in a rental and this won't be a lifelong setup. Hopefully n a few years he'll be able to move into something a little better set up.

Hey we might see a like precipitation in the next few days!

You guys want a good laugh go check out Moke's new topic about end table's. There's some good laughs to be had there. Yeah, I added a couple.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep….I agree with* MSquared*......Lay off of the salt if you use it…...Not good…!! And loose some weight….you're a little portly, and that would help keep your blood pressure down. Not trying to be ugly, just trying to be rational…...You'd be surprised how much your b.p. will come down….!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hoarders,

Not much going on around my neck of the woods. Waiting on my PT gal to get here around 9:00-9:30. We have an early session this morning. The low here was 43, and now it's warmed yo to 48, with bright sun, and the humidity is at 74%, Winds are blowing just a little at 8 mph. The high will reach 54, and no clabber in sight..!! Rain may move in.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain is finally going to happen, starting around 4pm, and lasting till Friday. Should manage an inch or so. Can't remember the last time we got rain.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Good afternoon..back home from another spell….narrowed things down to….current BP med is outdated, hasn't been changed in almost 5 years…They are adding two new meds to "help" the old ones out.

Hit 244/125 last night, then went to the local ER…..bp is now in the 130/70 range…..they may be on to something….

Taking the week off from the shop…..


----------



## MSquared

That BP is definitely up there. Was kinda close during the Summer. I confessed to my Doc that I was snacking on Triscuits and cheese. Not tons, but apparently enough. Salt and salt! Without smacking me upside my head, he told me to knock that out, Two weeks later, I was back to normal. DUH! No med changes.

Pretty cloudy, dreary in the low 50's. Spotty precip for a few days. Blech!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 61° and raining in Phoenix right now. Rain started a couple hours ago, and not supposed to stop till Thursday. Flash flood watches are out, we are going to get soaked with this storm!
Here's the view out my garage door:









Only issue with rain in desert, is all road oils will lift and things get really slick. The first 1" of rain after a dry spell is almost as bad as having 1/2" of new snow on ground when it's 32° outside. Picture rush hour with snow and a bunch of winter visitors that think rain is only wet. Radio was blabbing about accidents all over town, and rush hour hasn't even stated yet. Best to stay home today. :-0)

Having my normal 'Klutz' luck, I planned to paint the lumber racks that I welded up yesterday.








It's been 10-20% RH so long here in desert, the humidity is only 69% while it rains! 
Not worried about paint drying, only the fumes in garage.

and yes, I found the USB cable for phone to PC. Yeah me, got something done today!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Only 35° and cloudy here today. We sure could use a couple cans of that global warming right about now.

Dang Bandit - that is quite the BP you got going there. I'm glad to hear it's getting back to normal.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

It's 61 right now…..Tomorrow's high will be 70….Hard to believe here on November 19th. BUT…...the next couple of days the temp won't get out of the 40's, with rain moving in on Thrusday and Friday….We need some moisture.


----------



## BurlyBob

We also had a bodacious rain last night. It dropped the snow on the Elkhorns down to around 6000 feet. It's been lightly raining all afternoon. I'm sure hoping it adds to the snowpack.

I put the final coat of varnish on my fishing chest of drawers. Finally getting it done, soon as the drawer pulls get here. The next big job will be rearranging the Man Cave for it.


----------



## dawsonbob

It's ... it's ... it's raining! It's supposed to really come down till Thursday night. There are a number of watches and warnings.

Hallelujah, it's raining!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's just after midnight, is DARK, 59° & 93% RH. 
Phoenix was blessed with 1/2" total of a slow soaking rain today. 
Have to share: 
Weather folks on TV news claimed it's been 270 days since that amount of rain fell in a single day in valley? 
Bunch of liars. Monsoon rains dumped more rain, in shorter time, several times; in foot hills surrounding the metro valley this summer. But weather folks conveniently leave that fact out, and only talk about sensational airport weather monitoring station data.
C'mon?
Who the hell lives at airport, or cares how much rain falls on airplanes and concrete? 
Not this Klutz

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, No rain here, just fog here in Mid-Michigan. But, we're supposed to get some rain tomorrow through tomorrow night. That'll keep the sump pump running. The temp is 33 and will rise to 42 today.

*Dawson Bob* sure is excited about the rain he's getting. I can just picture him doing the rain dance with his arms stretched upward while it's raining.

*Bandit*, that BP is awfully high. Your head must have felt like it was gonna explode. Take it easy young feller.

Well I've been working on a couple of gavel beer tap handles for a guy in California. He wants them before Thanksgiving. But, it's hard working on them when I have to split time with PT, doctors appointments, grand kids fall concerts and such. Today we've got a funeral to go to then we have another on Saturday. It looks like the only day I can catch up is Sunday. I might be able to sneak in an hour today after I get home or maybe when I get off here. Which means it's time to go. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings all you wood misers,

Again…..not too much action in my neck of the woods. It was 43 at coffee time, and now it has warmed up to 54 with plenty of sun, and the humidity has dropped from 74% down to 60%. Winds are light at 6 mph., and the high is supposed to reach 67 (?)......!! Rain is still forecast for Thrusday and Friday…Looks like a good chance, maybe….!!

I had PT yesterday, and am getting close to being done with it….I'm making some progress, as I'm gradually getting away from the walker, and using a cane more, as I get more strength in my legs and back. My back still aches and hurts, but it's only been more than a month and a half. I'll have nearly 9-10 weeks I've been doing PT. The gal thinks I'm about ready to be done with it, as I've made progress quicker than she expected..I do a lot of exercising myself in between PT sessions. I still keep my walker handy in case I need it. I'm also walking in short burst w/o anything….!! Hopefully I won't need anything for support before too long.

Don…..It sounds like you've got a full plate on your hands. I don't like it when a customer gives me a time limit on a project I'm doing for them….I won't accept that. I tell them when I can get started, and "I'll call you when it's done"....!! Heck, I may take off and go fishing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 wet, cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. So far we've only had 0.21 of an inch, but the heavy stuff is still to come. Thunder and lightning, oh, boy!

Don. If what I can come up with qualifies as dancing, then I'm shaking my booty. That's my happy dance.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats, Rick. That sounds like good news. Your also sounding more positive and up beat. I remember how discouraged I was rehabbing from double knee replacement. Thought I'd never get back to normal. It was really depressing. You keep plugging away like your doing and you'll get there.

It's a bright sunny day here and thankfully the wind is blowing the leaves out of my yard across the street to the neighbor's, FINALLY! Hopefully it'll keep blowing for quite awhile and I'll only have to run the mower one more time to pick them up before the starts next week.

I've got 4 cabinet doors in the clamps and fixing to start the last four. This project is coming together quite nicely and a tad bit faster. Seems I might have acquired the experience to be a little more adept.


----------



## MSquared

Mr. Dennington - Good to hear you're making progress. As tedious and painful as it may be, you'll get there. I've been through the ordeal. I won't bore anyone with the details on my recovery here, but it looks like you're coming along just fine. It's frustrating, I know. Get all the rest you can, it's rejuvenating. Your body needs it. Take this time on your hands to make plans…


----------



## bandit571

Almost 50 today, partly cloudy…meh..

Heart Cath scheduled for the 1st week in December…..

Saw Sharpening Service place was closed, today….will open up this coming Friday…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was very wet in Phoenix today, raining off/on all day. Roughly 1" total in my neighborhood.
There are flash flood warnings and watches everywhere.
We hit 61° for high, it's 55° at 10pm. 
Humidity has hovered 80-90% all day, feels more like Seattle then Phoenix? lol 
BTW - Snow levels are dropping to 6000ft tonight, Flagstaff is getting a couple inches, and AZ White mountains are expecting a foot of snow from this storm. I miss getting snow storms, until I remember it has to be shoveled away. Ha

Glad to read Rick is mending. 
Bandit's BP numbers are so high, mine jumps 10% just reading about it. Wow, please take care!

Move update:
Spent today hanging lumber racks:








Found my laser level in tool box, and it made leveling the racks much easier. Another expensive toy, that I never regret buying when it comes time to hang stuff on walls. SWMBO calls it overkill for hanging pictures, but can't stop being an engineer, even in retirement. 
After dinner filled the racks up, and got all my lumber off the floor.








This old man moves slows, but eventually gets the job done.  
Another shop rebuilding task off the list!

Now that 1/2 of 2nd garage bay is clear of lumber, can hang the remaining storage racks above the other side of garage door. Will sort of match the other side the quasi 'attic' storage I did last weekend, but didnt' post a pic:








Still hate moving…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, about 50 dropping to 31 tonight. Weatherman said we have an Arctic Blast headed out way a couple days ago. It has been raining they say, about 1/2 " in the gauge from the last few days. Occasional drop felt, ground was always wet, so I guess it must have rained when I wasn't looking.

Not sure when I wuz here last. Looks like I'm way behind.

WoW!! That table thread is something else for sure BBob. I was going to add it to my wish list as a joke, but someone might buy it as a joke! I couldn't find a return policy, so not taking any chance of the joke being one me ;-))

Ordered some bath parts from the Orange box. I got an email using their name saying there were gifts valued up to $100 for taking a 30 second survey. I thought what the heck? I'll see what they got. I did the quicky survey and clicked a head lamp as the $50 gift. It should be a $10 item. It said I had to pay shipping of $5.95 which would be charged to my CC immediately. The fine print terms said the full retail price would be charged to my cc in 15 days. I was sure the Orange box was not running this scam. I called the manager and got their email and forwarded it. She was not happy about it.

Since the city says it is fine to have barriers around the 1,000 gallon propane tank next door, I asked the fire department and the city for instructions on how to evaluate the site after an earthquake if the tank is out of position. I cited the firefighter killed in Maine in Sept investigating a propane leak. They sent a bunch of E prep info, but nothing about that. Finally got a response from the mayor. I told her I will accept the city's position when the National Fire Protection Association removes this statement from NFPA 58, the Propane Code. "Structures such as fire walls, fences, earth or concrete barriers, and other similar structures, shall be avoided around" propane tanks. . Looks like that clammed her up again ;-( No response to that.

Looks like Marty's straight will beat my 2 pair ;-(( Worse than I thought, flubbed my dub, no 2 pair ;-((


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. 43° and raining. Actually, pouring. It's supposed to reach mid 50's today with rain most of the day. Finally a day with normal temps.

Have an appt with a Medicare plan provider today. I make the switch in February. Since we still do some traveling I'm not a fan of the Advantage plans and am looking at a medigap suppliment instead. More expensive up front, but no out if pocket for medicare covered care.

CaptK - nice looking racks. I bought a self leveling laser and love it. Deb thinks the same thing about overkill but it sure makes it easier.

Bandit - Good luck with the heart cath. Do they suspect something besides the meds is spiking your BP? I'll say a prayer for you.

Rick - I'm glad to hear you're making progress. Even if they are small step, their in the right direction.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

Hey - I got a strait. Yea me!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's just about to bust out raining here in mid-Michigan. It's supposed to rain all day and night. The snow is almost gone and the rivers are rising. The temp is 40 and is supposed to rise to almost 50 by late afternoon then the temp will drop like a rock.

Well, it's proving to be a busy week. Had a funeral yesterday and another two on Saturday. I'm just glad they're not for me. LOL

*Rick*, glad ur getting along okay. Will they be doing anymore PT after the new year starts? Or are they done for good? My wife gets a new set of PT after the new year.

*WI Mike*, I don't like that Medicare insurance. Blue Cross don't pay much and neither does Medicare. It seems like we are always fighting with both of them.

*Bandit*, Good luck on your Heart Cath. I hope all goes well.

*Captain Klutz*, nice job on the lumber storage racks. You're coming along fine on the move so far.

Well, I've got some things to do before I go out to the shop. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Brawler

Good morning folks, it is about 40 and drizzly here in Pontiac Michigan. It ain't snowing, I'll take it.

Rick I'm new to this thread so I'm not sure what you are going through, but I'm glad you are doing well. Best I can figure is you may have had back surgery, if that is the case I know how that can go I have 4 titanium rods 6 screws and 2 spacers in my back. Hang in there we are all pulling for you.

Nice rack Captain, I just finished one in the barn, right now I have cherry drying on it. However mine is made of wood


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was very mild for the low this morning at coffee time. It was 54, with plenty of clabber as it rained all night. I was still up at 1:15 a.m. on the 'puter when it started, and hasn't really stopped yet. Some lull in between showers, but it ain't over yet. Should rain all day and night, and tomorrow, too. It's warmed up to 60 now, with 90% humidity, and winds at 9 mph. A 50-100% of more moisture, and it's on the way…..!! Have PT this morning, and it may be my last session…Been at it for about 9-10 weeks….Just have to see how things go….!!

Thanks guys for all the well wishes….Yep…I'm making a little progress each day seems like. I just need to get the back muscles stronger, as they still feel weak. Some days are a little better than others, so I'm still using the walker, but turninh more to the cane now….!! It's gonna take a long time….I'm still having to deal with that pinched nerve, but it kinda seems to be easing up some….I hope it's diying…..)... NOTE: It sounds like all you guys or most of you are getting rain, or some kind of moisture….it's moving toward snow season….!!

Capt. Klutz…..You're making some headway on getting things in place…Won't be long and you'll have the place in ship shape, and ready to get the machines running and making saw dust…Hang in there….it will get there eventually….!! Like anything, it just takes time, as we all know about that….!

Daniel…..Yep….I had a spinal fusion done on Oct. 3rd. I'm fussed with rods, screws, and whatever else the doctor threw in there…. I'm fused from L1--L5, and L5--S1….This my 4th back surgery. I sure hope this one takes….Had rotator cuff surgery prior to back surgery in 2016, so I've been out of commission for about three years now….No bass fishing and fishing tournaments, no woodworking shop time…nothing….I feel like I'm mildewing to keep from molding…..!! Sounds like you've been through some of this, too. Hope you're over it, and doing ok. And we're glad you could join our family of weather watchers and project posters….Very nice lumber rack…..Looks stout, and very durable…..

Well gang, that's all I have for now in the way of news and weather. Keep them post coming, and projects, too..!


----------



## Firewood

Don - Deb's been on Medicare for a year. With her suppliment, there are no out of pocket expenses (except for Plan D co-pays which haven't been very much). All she gets in the mail are the monthly summaries.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Well, the rain event was disappointing. We ended up with 0.88 inches overall. I was hoping for thunder, lightning, and all the trimmings. Maybe next time.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

mid 50s, gusty winds<45mph, just enough of a misty rain to tick ya off…cloudy….normal November day…

So far this week..Logan County Fire Departments have had 4 structure fires…..and a double fatal car wreck…9th this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I was using my incra miter and cutting a slot for a maloof joint for a chair. I hit the dado blade with the miter gauge. Voila, triggered the sawstop. That was a $199 mistake. I have a new dado set and cartridge on the way.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a nasty oops Bill. How loud was the bang?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It wasn't as loud and violent as I thought it would be. At first I wasn't sure what had happened.


----------



## Firewood

Dang Bill - I did that exact same thing. Cost the same to get back to work too! Fortunately, I have both Rockler and Woodcraft within about 15 minutes. To top that, I had a second trip on the dado blade, but that one tripped even before the motor started and didn't drop the trunion either. And no bang. That one I sent to sawstop for analysis. They just said it set too close to the brake. Grrr…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, now I don't feel as bad. Lol. At least I was able to still use my regular blade and cartridge. It was a pain to get the cartridge and dado blades out.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well friends after far to long here's the fishing rod chest of drawers I've been tinkering with for the past several months. No matter what I tried something else always seemed to come between me and getting this done. I've got this thing on casters and I used soft close drawer slides. Those are a son of a gun!!! I wanted something for drawer pulls that complimented the idea of a fishing chest of drawers. I found the pulls on Amazon. I am loath to use Amazon for political reasons. But as a last resort I bought these. The only thing I have at issue with this project is the odd dimensions. But it had to fit in a specific space, as my Man Cave is a small bedroom that now houses 2 bookcases and my very small reloading bench, the Man Chair, ottoman and my very small entertainment center. On the upside! I will now be able to have all my fishing gear in one place. No more looking for that spool of 4 pound line. Why, it's in the 2nd drawer! Rick your going to question me about spinning reels! Like you it's what I grew up on. My Dad learnt me to fish with a Garcia Mitchell 303a and a red and white Daredevil in Canada. Those are my go to lures of all time. Right now I'm wondering what my Dad would think of this Chest of Drawers. I'm hoping he would be envious and what me to build one for him. Wouldn't that be a wonderful Christmas gift for the wisest Man I ever knew.




























Bill that Sawstop brake going off. I imagine that was a real exciting surprise. And a little spendy.

Hope you all had a great day as I sure did.

My best always.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, thats neat Bob. Wish I had room for something like that.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, Bill I'm very glad you approve. It's no really that big. The cabinet itself is only a 24" square. It'll work for my needs but it really looks like it needs to be about 4" to 6" wider. But like I said it has to fit in the corner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, got to 44 dropping to 32 tonight, it wuz foggy this morning, but not too thick to drive.

WoW!! Your fishing chest looks great BBob!

Sorry to hear of that $200 accident Bill.

Medicare is like everything else, ya get what ya pay for. Advantage plans are advantage to the insurance company. One of Swimbo's friends has it. It is great as long as you don't need to see a doctor, but not much help if you do.

We have Plan F, small payment the first of the year to ante up. Everything else is covered. Plans start at A which doesn't cover much and better progressively more expensive and better coverage.

If you have years without supplement coverage, they charge you a penalty. I think it is a scam for the insurance company. They started charging mom a $100 a month penalty for a 3 year lapse in coverage. She was an RN who worked home health for years. She knew the regs. Medicare records show she had continuous coverage. The insurance company said we had to prove she had continuous coverage. They would not accept Medicare records. This happened when she was 90. We did not have 25 years of receipts and cancelled checks.

Medicare recently told me I had other primary insurance through my employer. I had to get the cancellation date from 5 years ago when I retired from the old insurance company. Fortunately, in the digital age, they can pop it up on the screen and email a document in a few minutes. They may be just verifying benefits. I saw a report where Medicare recently discovered a $1.2 billion fraud, their largest to date. Stay tuned, I'm, sure there are bigger ones in process for them to discover ;-(

Looks like Bill has a pair of 8s, as good as it gets this round. Ante up, everybody, here we go again ;-)


----------



## Firewood

After hitting a high of 52° with heavy overcast skies and wind gusts of 36 MPH, the temps are back to low 30's. Tomorrow won't see 40° but it will be sunny.

BBob - great job on the fishing chest. Looks great.

WWBob - Deb has Plan F. I signed up for Plan G - can't get F anymore. The only difference is the Part B deductable that F pays. I see the advantage plans more suitable for people who never get sick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Mike. Now tell me how to make that first photo to turn 90 degrees and I'll buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Have Medicare….with Tri-Care for Life as the "back-up" what Medicare doesn't cover, TriCare does….


----------



## Festus56

> - BurlyBob


There I think I fixed it BBob

Just checking what you all have been up to. Cool here in SD with a bit of snow last night. May head home this weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob - Deb has Plan F. I signed up for Plan G - can t get F anymore. The only difference is the Part B deductable that F pays. I see the advantage plans more suitable for people who never get sick.
> 
> - Firewood


Will Plan F stay with those who have it until they choose to change? We get advertisements almost every day pushing Advantage.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood heads,

39 for the low…..and rain….now it's 42 and clabbered….rained all night….now it's sporadic….more to come….high will be 46…..showers tonight…..low tonight….39…..now it's dark and gloomy…..humidity is at 89%...light wind at 5…

Bill….Sorry to hear about your blowup on the saw….!! That was a $200 costly mishap….! That's why I have a Delta, and not a SawStop…...!!

BurlyBob….Stellar job on the fishing rod chest of drawers…...Beautiful and functional…...But you need to ditch the spinning rigs and….never mind….use….never mind….lol….. You've worked on the chest a long time….I know you're glad to have it finished….And the finish turned out nice and smooth….You did good….!! Lots of room for tackle. Congrats on making the Top 3….I knew you would….never a doubt….!!!

Yesterday was my last PT session….The gal said I was finished and ready to go….after 9 weeks. That's plenty, as now I know what to do for exercise besides just walking….I'll prolly just do more walking….!! One thing I don't like: After the holiday the home health care co. will send someone out to release me and do a final test to see if I can manage on my own…..That pisses me off ( I been through this before twice) as they are just wanting that final pay check from Medicare and/ or Tri-Care, or both…That's a rip-off deluxe….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey thanks for all the positive comments on that chest. Totally blew me out of the saddle that it got a top 3. I mean it just a piece of furniture, but I'll gladly take the kudos.


----------



## MSquared

BB - I'm jealous … I want one!! Beautiful work.

In the high 40's, Dank, Drizzly, Chilly … Blech!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's party cloudy, 65° and 50% RH in Phoenix today. 
Found low 50's at sunrise, and had to wore long pants this morning. :-(
Dropping into lower 40's tonight (brr), with sunshine and warmup into 70's expected all weekend. 

FWIW: Had to stop working on garage organization today. Replaced an EVAP purge valve on my son's car this morning. Hopefully it will stop throwing codes and leave the check engine light off for awhile? Have to drive 100 miles for OBD system to determine if it's fixed? Vehicle registration is due this month, and must pass emissions first. Big city emissions testing is PIA.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside….low 40s….no rain, hail or snow in sight….

1/2 an hour in the shop this morning…









Took these 9 sticks, and glued up a table top…









Will let this (and ME) sit a day….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only bright side is that I didn't do any damage to my incra. There is the tiniest mark where I hit it. If I hadn't had a sawstop, the damage to it may have been really bad.


----------



## Firewood

Bill - when the blade kissed my incra fence, it was maybe 1/64". Not enough to leave a mark


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, sunny, got to 46 up from 30 last night. ICE on the windshield this morning, bu tit melted off by 10 AM. That's an Arctic Blast according to the sissy weatherman here ;-)

Rick, they are probably doing the Medicare required paperwork. When my mom started the Home Health Department in Nampa in 1967, she said they did a lot of good for their patients. By the time she retired in 1992, she said she spent most of her time doing worthless paperwork nobody would ever look at. ;-((

Looks like Bill's 3 of a kind takes the fur lined pot today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wow, I just saw the most evasive weather forecast ever; might snow Tuesday, might be too dry, might be too warm. At least the weatherman admitted we might have weather on Tuesday ;-))


----------



## Firewood

24° and very dark. Our one day reprieve from below normal temps has come and gone. Today will probably not see 40°. I hate winter.

I picked up a small piece of slatwall off Craigslist yesterday for a small wall in the shop. I'll get it cut to size and hung in the next couple days. But first I want to finish the tool totes I'm working on. There are 3 cherry and 1 oak. All will be trimmed with walnut handles. I'll post a couple pics once I get the last two glued up.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Three 6's is about my luck right now. Between ruining woodworking stuff and my kid getting in trouble at school.
Rained last night. Today will be cold and miserable. Sounds like a good day to stand outside and watch kids soccer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

35 for the low…...38 now, with clabbered skies…..no moisture of any kind….Humidity is at 87%....winds are brisk at 12 mph…..The high is supposed to get to 47 (?).....The low will be 35 again in the morning..! Rain may hit Tuesday.

Leaves are blowing all around…..the yard is covered up with them…..I can't do anything about it…..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a favor to ask of y'all. Please evaluate this statement. Is it too egregious to be credible? Thanks.

The city allowed a 6 foot high concrete wall without any embedded foundation or footing on the property line. The city approved foundation corrections 6 feet below grade without any holes being dug by the owner. The city refused to consider 4 witnesses who would verify there was no disturbance of the landscaping on the day of the new foundation approval where the holes were not dug. The city has no trace of the final report on the 6 foot concrete wall violations in public records. It was presented to council on paper copy and no trace of it in the director's or staff's hard drives. The city accommodated barriers around a 1,000 propane tank that can trap any leak and be a hazard to the neighborhood. The city's refused to enforce International Fire Code's 10 foot clearance for tree canopies to prevent wildfires igniting residences. Are those violations too egregious to be credible?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. That really is a nice chest. I wouldn't be at all surprised if you got requests to make some for other fishermen.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, I get request all the time. I turn them down all the time. I've got more things on my to do list than I need.

Thank you DBob for your compliment of my Chest of drawers. I am truly humbled by all the nice comments folks have offered for my projects. I just try to do things that looks good to me.

So today I parked my boat into the back side of my garage shop. It's an 18' 6" Sea Ark. A few years back I bought some really great car dollies. Little metal things that the tires were mounted on to. The worked fine but that stupid trailer jack wheel didn't want to play nice. So this last year I bought what I thought was the solution.

It worked out quite nice but Crap o'Dear that boat sure seems a lot heavier than I remember. I'm sure feeling it in my lower back tonight. You know 10 to 15 years back I wouldn't be mentioning it. Any of you all farts feeling your age?


----------



## Firewood

It was nice and sunny today, but never made it past 36°. Tomorrow should be in the 40's. No rain or snow until Tues.

BBob - I guess we all start to feel it sooner or later. At least mother nature let's it creep in slowly instead of all at once. Except for this PMR that I'm taking Prednisone for, I FEEL pretty good. Hey, did anyone see my prostate? Where the heck did I leave it this time….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Mike, you think these golden years are getting a little tarnished? Especially when the hard work shows up. Thankfully like you and many others here we ain't afraid of a little hard work.

I remember an inmate who told me he didn't believe in working hard. Back in the far back of my mind I wanted to ask him how his retirement was working for him. He was doing 20 years for dope dealing with no good time. That means 20 years day for day! Sure sucked to be him.


----------



## bandit571

Ugly white stuff outside the window….mainly a dusting on all the cold surfaces. Yuck…

Morning to ya….can I go hibernate?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Sunny and 35 out right now here in Mid-Michigan. The temp has been pretty nice for the last couple of days. The temp is gonna get up to 46 today. Except for rain on Wednesday, it should prove to be a nice week.

Well, I've had a rough week so far. I've been to two funerals so far and today I have another. I'm tired of funerals. Yesterday was a full day with a funeral in the morning then the luncheon lasting until 3 PM and then church last night. Between doctors appointments, shopping, shop projects and funerals, I'm wiped out. I finally got my twin gavel beer tap handles finished and shipped out and I'm glad. Nothing on my work bench for the rest of the week except piddling around. I can handle that. Then on Saturday, I'm heading south to Tennessee for a couple of days, then onto Florida to visit relatives then for a nice boat ride around the Caribbean. Two weeks of relaxation. Ahhhhhhh! I'm not sure how I'm gonna keep up with you guys while I'm gone but, I'll try.

*Burly Bob*, I have to agree. Old age is not for sissy's. I used to laugh at my dad when he complained of his aches and pains, now I have them. It's not so funny anymore. I struggle when I get out of my chair. My knees don't like me anymore.

*WW Bob*, I think your statement is clear enough for the politicians to understand. But, they already understand, they just refuse to deal with it. You may be doing it all wrong. The next election, go support someone "financially". Or, go try to get on one of the committees they have like, Zoning Board of Appeals or the Planning Commission. Then you have an in to get what you want done. Right now, you're pushing against an object that is pushing back.

Okay, I've said enough for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Aches? Pains? Yes, they are many. Who knew when they were young that they were going to have to pay for all the good times. Aches? Pains? I earned them, and I wouldn't change a thing ... except when it rains.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Heavy weather in these parts! Almost looks like a Hurricane developing. Three storms will converge around Thanksgiving. Lots of wildfire activity out there across the states. (enlarge photo to see)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!
It's partly cloudy, 71° with 32% RH in Phoenix. Was a frigid 43° this morning.
Might sound silly, but with slight breeze blowing outside, and a body used to 100° temps; 71 degrees feels cold. Guess winter weather is finally coming to the desert!

Old age aches and pains? Had way to much fun in my younger life. Downhill skiing destroyed my knees, volleyball/soccer destroyed my ankles. Grumpy uncle Arthur visits with vengeance whenever mother nature even thinks about raining. Scarred ligaments in lower back don't help either, as they are easily aggravated with 40+lb object carry. 
Ortho Dr. told me my hands and all leg joints look 20 years older than my age, and suggested I try to enjoy the pain while I can still use my limbs. Some days it hurts so bad, want to change my screen name to GrumpyKlutz. Getting old sucks.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Days start out in the low 60's get up to low 80's. We can finally open the windows in the morn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cold and rainy yesterday. Warmer and sunny today.
Downhill skiing destroyed my left knee a long time ago. Luckily with some titanium and ingenuity they were able to put that back together. Still ski every year, but not like I used to.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a couple of snow flakes hit the windshield today. Thankfully I've got all my yard work done for the year.
Good thing too, we're suppose to start picking up some snow.
I wanted to get a couple of things done in the garage today. But I just didn't get there. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, partly sunny, got to 51 up from 46 last night. Trace in the gauge.

Thank you for your comments, Don. I have exhausted all avenues in this state. This started a decade ago. The real problem is 21st century management. The focus is on money, money, money; worship the almighty dollar. Let the customers take care of themselves. When I was in business, I focused on the customers' best interests. The money took care of itself. Several of these people have Boeing experience. Everyone knows that attitude has overwhelmed the 737 MAX.

Mostly, I wondered if it seemed credible. I wonder if people believe it sometimes. To have that many violations of code and law concentrated in one area putting people's homes and safety at risk is unconscionable. Having the authority who is responsible for enforcement as the violator should probably be addressed by the Justice Department. FEMA cut off individual assistance on an outer island off NC recently. I suppose it was because there is no point rebuilding again and again. I think these egregious violations make Auburn a good candidate for the same.

On a lighter and brighter note, my TV crashed and burned. Probably the power board, but you never know for sure. I detected voltage, but I don't know where the reference is. I'm an electrician, not a technician. Repair guy said $80 for the board replacement, I could get one and change it for $20, but I may be fiddling around for a couple weeks ;-( And not get it fixed. Troubleshooting could cost more than a new one.

A brand new one is only $200. Best Buy emailed $20 off for early Black Friday bait. Swimbo's TV is too old to get Disney +. Got the new one, gave it to Swimbo, she gets Disney +, I don't have to fiddle with the darn thing, Swimbo is happy so I can be happy too ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

So ends another 'great' day in Klutz household: 
Wife asks me to look at why it's 82° in house, and AC is not blowing cold air? 
Hit 74F today, and yes, AC still gets used in winter….

50A Breaker was tripped. Reset everything, turn it back on, go outside and can smell the something electrical burning and breaker trips again. Condenser fan motor was too hot to touch. but I did; Ouch.

It's a rental. Will take 2-3 days for CA based landlord to get local AZ company to come fix it. At least it's not 100° right now.

Like a good servant to SWMBO, tear AC unit down, grab PN's, and look up replacement parts. The three nearby HVAC parts houses won't sell to individuals without HVAC registration and/or contractors license. The one place that sells parts to public, charges 100% markup on everything. So I have use alternate sources for parts. Amadud will sell me condenser motor/capacitor for $95, delivered Tuesday PM. Grainger has universal replacement Dayton parts in stock for $70, but I have to drive an hour each way to opposite side of town to get them.

BTW - Lease contract says landlord charges me $60 for every service call we request on house.
HVAC repair guys Condenser motor replacement service runs $300-400 in this area. Do I pay the landlord $60 to stick it to landlord, and wait, or spend $90 and most of my Monday or Tuesday energies to get it fixed sooner? Hmm, will try to call landlord Monday and see if they will pay for repair parts.
Decisions, decisions, and no good choices.

Once the sun set, temperature dropped into 60's, it's 54° now, heading for 47°. With windows open, and fan running; SWMBO finally has a cool house.

New problem: She's cold now, and wants to turn on the heat!

Hate Monday, and it's not even here yet.

Hope you had a better Sunday then mine ended, and better week start. 
Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, Grainger if pretty good, but…........... ya gotta keep an eye on them. I bought a universal furnace motor from them that would not fit in the furnace ;-(( Proprietary parts, don't recall the brand, but everything is just a fuzz off so nothing generic will fit.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Finally had a decent night's sleep. Was outside during the sunshine to clean up after the dog. Now I'm looking out the front window and brother have we got some snow coming down! It's even trying to stick a little.

One more cup of coffee and I'm out to the shop.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

More deer hunting this past weekend. It was drizzly at first, then cold with frost on the outside of the coolers. Didn't see any deer, but I got one opening weekend so my freezer will be full when the snack sticks and the rest of the meat is ready.

It's sunny and 62 here in the STL metro, heading towards 68.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

No weather report for today, as I'm feeling pretty bad… I keep thinking I'm getting better, but I'm not…Getting stronger, but my back is not. Every day I get out and walk, and it kills me to do it. At night I wear a device ( I call it a girdle) called a Bone Stimulator for 2 hours, but I don't think it's helping at all. My back feels just like it did before the surgery…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain is predicted for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday: we'll see.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

It is a Monday…meh. Made a run to buy another stick of Quater Sawn Ash….wound buying two….$6 total…May do a little milling, later…
Been a bright and sunny day all day….have a High Wind Alert…...which candidate is in Ohio?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Klutz, your landlord charges you $60 to have someone to show up and fix his failed equipment? How in the heck does that work?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Klutz, your landlord charges you $60 to have someone to show up and fix his failed equipment? How in the heck does that work?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I thought something about that story sounded fishy…BBY nailed it. I'd like to hear the landlord's justification on this one myself.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, I totally agree with Mike STL and BBY. That just sounds totally wrong.

Today was one of those totally satisfying days in the shop. Nothing went wrong!!! I even got some progress made. Could I ever use a couple of weeks like that more often.

We had snow off and on today. It was nice and satisfying in the shop with a hot cup of coffee looking out the window at the snow. I got the good life down for sure.

Rick, I sure hope you get to feeling better and start realizing your improvement. You just keep plugging away. You get there by spring.


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick. I know how bad it can be. Pick up your ruck and keep trudging. You're going to get there, and things are going to feel fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And t'wuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, somewhat sunny, no cloud ceiling, got to 50 up from 41 last night. Arctic blast on the way. Gonna be 30 to 40 with snow above 500 feet possible.

That $60 repair fee sounds like a rip off. I suppose if the word gets out, all landlords will be doing it ;-(

Mike, Where do you hunt?

Looks like the wining hand will be 4 of a kind in a few days. Wonder who will be lucky enough to get 6666? ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 31° and still dark. Rain is moving in today and a mix of rain and snow tomorrow. We may even get some thunder they say.

Heading out of town to visit my sister for Thanksgiving. I'm guessing with holiday travelers, and wet weather, it will be 8+ hours to get there. I'm not looking forward to that.

CaptK - What the heck? What are we missing here? Is that $60 charge if you call for service instead of him doing it? It makes no sense.

Rick - Don't give up hope. I know it seems like you're not making progress, but you said yourself you feel you're getting stronger. Take that as a good sign. Remember, the back will be the slowest to recover. They have to cut lots of nerves and such which are slow to grow back. Focus on progress from week to week instead of day to day.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uummmmm..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. The sun is shining and there is no wind to speak of. The temp is 36 and the high will be 44. It looks like the Upper Peninsula of Michigan is in for a Snow Storm for Wednesday. A big snow front is moving up from the Southwest to the northeast into the U.P. It's looks like it's just missing *WI Mike*.

*Rick*, I sure feel bad for you. I hope you feel better soon. You kinda sound depressed but, don't give up yet. Things are bound to get better.

My wife had a sore tooth over the weekend and so we went into the Dentist yesterday. Bad News, it turned out it was fractured and had to be pulled. She was in pain all last night. I'm just glad it didn't happen while we were on our cruise next week.

I was piddling around in the shop yesterday and made a Penny Hockey Game board for a friend. It turned out pretty good for someone that didn't know what they were doing. LOL And my customer in California got his Beer Tap Handles he wanted. Take a look. He was so excited, he had to take a photo of them.








Here's the Penny Hockey Game board. These silly things sell for $50 on-line. Crazy!









Okay, I've said enough for now. I'll talk again later over another cup of sheep dip. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

TSurvivor - I'm on a lease in Salem, Missouri. We've got 660 acres and only have scratched the surface of 440 of them.

I'm hoping to get some real scouting time in this spring and early Summer.

I'll take my 9 year old son with me and we'll go traipsing around the woods covered up with long sleeves and pants and drenched Off! Deep woods to keep the nasty's off us.

Drizzly and mild here in the STL metro. Highs climbing to the low 60s today. Possibility of severe storms is back. We'll see how that goes. There is a wind advisory too. Might need to go get the walkie talkie out of the truck, just in case. Amateur radio is still a viable emergency communications method and I happen to be a Ham…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's sunny 59° and 23% RH in Phoenix at lunch time (feels like 56°), heading for 60°.
Was a frigid 40° this morning. brrr…

*Don >* Cool penny hockey board! Do you have link to plans or dimensions for that project? Might make a cool gift for my sons. Managed to un-bury the TS and drill press yesterday, have a dryer plug extension cord to run the saw; I could knock couple of those out in a few hours.

Update on HVAC breakdown: 
I had a conniption when I learned about $60 service fee too. After much discussion on latest breakdown learned the service charge for any maintenance call is at the landlords discretion? Supposedly they don't charge us if the repair is due wear out of equipment. Only example they could give was this; If we clog the toilet with kids Lego's and request service; then we pay the 1st $60. If a tree root causes the clog, then it's free.

The other good news: Property management company has a local HVAC company under contract for same day service if called before noon. They were able to stop by and replace the burnt out motor yesterday afternoon.

Turns out SWMBO had a communication issue with property manager? She was under impression we could only contact via email, or phone M-F 9-5. Now know for urgent repairs, we can text the manager 24/7. If I had known this before hand, would have sent text and not wasted my time on the HVAC.

TBH - Part of issue is we are not impressed with property manager. There is 8 item punch list of broken things when we moved in on 10/22. A wobbly, improperly mounted toilet was the only thing fixed after a month has passed. We still have 4 broken light switches that throw sparks when you use them, worn out outlets that won't hold a plug, leaking supply lines on sink in master bath, a soft/spongy wall near shower due unknown water leak, plus a roof leak that only impacts the back porch - so far. Was told the normal handyman they use for general repairs is not available, and the folks they hired for toilet quoted ridiculous numbers for the other repairs.
During the AC debacle, manager now knows I can fix things; and asked for 'handyman' quote on anything I am willing repair. They got my numbers this morning. Told my wife if $35 hour is too much, then ask for $20. It's probably worth $50-$75 an hour to professional, but I am tired of waiting for this stuff to get fixed. 
And so the Klutz moving drama continues…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hey Captain! Maybe you can swing it so they pay you to live there?


----------



## Firewood

It's 39° and raining here. Fortunately, we are on the warm side of the storm coming through. Folks up north may get upwards of a foot.

Don - nice looking tap handles. Sorry to hear about your wife's tooth. Good thing it didn't happen on the cruise. What ship are you sailing on? I wish I was heading on a cruise this winter, but we're going on a Mediterranean cruise next summer.

Stay safe and healthy everyone

CaptK - Sounds like you might have picked up a new gig. Hope you're ok with that. More importantly, I hope SWMBO is ok with that. LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cap'n, $50/he wouldn't be unreasonable given what you're saving the management company plus you have a vested interest in doing the job correctly as you have to live there and endure anything that isn't repaired up to snuf. Better yet, have the amount credited to your invoice so the rent is lower, uncle Sam has many ways to tax income and transactions, savings are much harder to tax. Case in point, my uncle is a lawyer and did some work for a dealership owner then bought a 2 month old, loaded Acadia for only $15K from him. The barter system still works very well if both parties can trust each other.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got cold today and that windy really sucked the life man and beast. We're suppose to get an inch or more snow over night.

Don those beer taps look pretty cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, filtered sun, it was 30 to 40 just as planned, a true blue Arctic Blast ;-)) WW style. The thin overcast filtering the sun was at 10,000 feet.

There was up to a 100 car pile up on I-90 today. Guess they were still counting them at news time. I'm surprised that isn't daily the way these texting, tailgaters drive around here.

Don, those projects look good. I never heard of penny hockey before. Looks like a good game to break up the monotony of the ones the g kids always want to play ;-)

Mike in STL, How many hunters do they allow on there at once? Hunting here turned in to a real zoo on public forest land and the timber companies that were open access about 40 years ago. After they made it so you could only do one method, archery and muzzle loading were sane. Never got anything with a bow, too much brush. The smallest twig is disaster ;-) My .54 Griz Buster flintlock claimed a few. Swimbo and the kids didn't really like wild game. One evening I tasted the meat and mentioned it was venison. That was it! The kids were eating it until they found out ;-))

I can see why they have the $60 fee for plugging toilets, ect ;-) Letting the rest of that stuff go is hazardous, IMO. I got called one Sunday evening to a sparking outlet in Seattle. I told the manager I charged double time on Sunday nights round trip. She said come on out, nobody else will. She said she had a check, but found out they were all used. The owner didn't pay very quickly. I found out she and her hubby where in Hawaii. She thought the manager should have waited for them to return. Her hubby was an electrician ;-))


----------



## MSquared

Starting to look a lot like the Holidays. Pull the covers over your head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to have 50 to 60 mph wind today. That should be fun. It's supposed to die down before I pull my camper to Branson tonight. Hope it does.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob,

There were/are 6 of us on the 440 lease, and we're pretty well spread out. I was 750 yards from my brother in law this year and there are two ridges between us. The property isn't as flat as a board so we could probably support more hunters but I don't want to increase the pressure.

On the other side, we had 4 or five hunters and that's really spread out too. Having the creek run through both properties help to keep the landscape rolling. Missouri isn't known for being flat either, so where we are, the likelihood of a disaster is low. Dense woods is a plus too, and most of our stands are elevated.

42 degrees and windy. Bill called it between 50 and 60 mph. Some gusts may be higher. I was worried I'd have an oak tree in my living room over night. Never happened and I don't want it to.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's windy and raining out here in Mid-Michigan. It rained all night long and we have large puddles everywhere. The sump pump is running overtime. But, as I write this, the sun is starting to pop out. What the? Anyway, the temp is a warm 43 and will climb to 49 today.

Ok, let me get this out of the way before I forget. *Capt. Klutz*, I had first googled about Penny Hockey games and found all kind of sizes and prices. So, I just came up with my own after looking at a picture. Attached is a diagram I drew up. Anytime I make something, I usually draw it up in case I want to make it again. I hope it helps. The material can be anything you want. I just chose Pine because I had some laying around. They also call for a coating of Polyester Urethane finish. It's basically up to the builder. I think plain wood would be just fine too.










*WI Mike*, We are going on the Breeze. I don't know which one that is. To me, a boat is a boat as long as it has enough life rafts for my fat arse. Our room is gonna be on the second floor above deck and an inside room. Last time, we had a balcony or outside room on the 11th floor. With the boat rocking and watching the ocean moving, it proved to be pretty rough for my wife.

Well, I just got a call from my Step daughter that her sump pump isn't working so I guess my day belongs to someone else now. Y'all have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

49 degrees out, mostly cloudy…30mph winds, with gusts up to 60mph…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am wundering about how wunnerful the day will be here in WW? High winds complete with power outages forecast for tonight and tomorrow, ;-( Grrrrrrrrrr… Highs in the mid 40s, I guess that means a WW level Arctic Blast continues? They didn't mention Arctic Blast today. Maybe they decided that was a little too dramatic and sensational for above freezing, eh?

STL Mike, That sounds like a good place to hunt. I have heard there are more deer per square inch back there than you know what to do with ;-)

Bill, I hope you miss the wind too. In 1976 we went to Iowa for grand parents 50th. Crossing South Dakota was a quartering head wind from the left. I would run in the protection of a semi until I came to another vehicle. As the semi pulled away, I would apply my trailer brakes to stabilize things as the wind hit. The 21 foot pull trailer would push off to the side some. It looked like the rear end was about 6 or 8 inches off of straight. I don't think I could pull my big 5er in wind like that.

Suppose I'd better fill up the generator gas cans ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

I woke up this morning to find 2" of snow on the ground. By the time I got out here to clean a path to the garage for the wife to head for work there was real close to 3". In the last hour it's dropped close to another inch. I'm loving this. It's definitely going to help the snow pack and seeing I'm pretty much done with woodworking for a while. I'm going to stay inside where it's warm till it quits.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Was frigid 38° & 69% RH at sunrise this morning, it's mostly cloudy 53° + 50% mid-morning. 
Heading for high of 70°, but with breeze blowing; it won't fell like a 70 degree day. 
Had to finally turn heat on in house last night, and coat/jacket season has finally reached Phoenix. :-0)

*Don* Thanks for the information. 

Lots of errands to run today to stock up pantry for Turkey day.

Be Warm, Happy, Healthy, and Safe on your adventures!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Woke up to no snow, again, but the rain should be starting in an hour or so. Should get a fair amount of rain today, then pretty heavy rain tomorrow. Here, where it rarely rains, it doesn't take much to cause flooding and turn the freeways into a demolition derby.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 1pm here and we've 8 1/2" of snow on the ground with no sign of letting up. Soon as I finish lunch, looks like I'm going finish my day pushing a shovel. It's suppose to keep snowing till around 8pm. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, isn't snow a four letter word?


----------



## MSquared

Hunkered down here. Just wife and kids this year for Thanksgiving. Pajamas!! We'll watch the wind and rain out the windows. Not going anywhere. Whew!


----------



## BurlyBob

So it 10 to 5 and just changed out of my wet clothes. I finished shoveling around 1700 sq. ft. of 9" deep snow covered driveways and side walk in a little under 3 hours. Not to bad for broke down 65 year old fat fart. If I do say so myself. I'm pretty sure my back might be calling me something else tomorrow.

The best part is that this snow is really heavy with water and that's a real good thing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening from southern Indiana. It's 43° here. The trip down was rainy then cloudy and finally sunny. But the wind was something else. A lot of trucks were going about 50 mph. I'm guessing those were the empty ones. It took us a little over 8 hours to go the 395 miles.

BBob - nothing personal, but better you then me on the snow. My son got a bunch up north. All we got is wind and rain.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

YEEAAH Mike, I'm kinda a odd sort of guy. I honestly like shoveling snow off my concrete. When I was truck driving away from home all over the USA I missed my home and family. One thing that drew me back was the idea of shoveling the snow and mowing the lawn. Those lonely nights in my truck, all I wanted was get back home be with my wife and kids and do those mundane things. Now I can and I love doing them. I just pray that God lets me keep doing them for many more years.


----------



## bandit571

Turkey Day was today, due to work schedules…..BP acted up a bit. Got that calmed back down. LOTS of wind, not much if any rain…35 degrees right now….


----------



## bandit571

Broke a plane tonight…hopped right off the bench, it did…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









Of course, I do have a spare. Found out WHY the dang thing quit cutting…









It got a clog…









May have to go shopping for a new plane….sometime?


----------



## BurlyBob

Naw Bandit! Just clean it up, smear a little epoxy on it and screw it back together. Yer good as new! But you knew that any ways.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I been watching a few YouTube videos about hand planes. Seems I need to take more care in how I prep the chip breaker to mate with the iron. It looks like I may not have been flattening the backs of the irons enough. Maybe I need to break out a lighted magnifying glass. I'm also thinking I need to pick up some more quartz counter top material so I can work things super flat. Thankfully, I'm down to my last urgent project and all that is left on it is a couple of coats of shellac. Then3 coast of water based poly. Lord willing I'll be done with it by next Thursday or Friday.

I'm thinking no more wood working till I get half or of my planes restored. I need the counter space back and I need to thin the herd some. Well maybe just a little. Nothing to extreme, yet!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am back in the shop. Had a few orders to get done and the weather wasn't going to be good for hauling hay and moving cattle anyways.

Cool 21° here and still dry. Plenty of blizzards north and south of us. We should see some by late tomorrow they say. Between 3" and 18" so who knows.

Bandit did it break the plane too or just the handle?

BBob if you stopped by I would give you a piece of quartz. Have a piece that was cutoff my new leather tooling slab in my bench. Do the counter top places there allow dumpster diving like they do here? Amazing what they throw away.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Chilly out this morning The temp is 34 and that's about as high as it's gonna get. The winds thankfully are not as wild as yesterday at 11 mph. Yesterday, the weather got up to 55 around lunch time and by dinner time, it was down to 35 chilly degrees with lots of wind.

Boy yesterday was a mess, I left you guys and had to go "bail" out my step daughters house. Her sump quit working and the water had risen almost to her water heater and furnace. So, I bailed water for a while hoping her husband would come home and fix it himself. She had no money to buy a new pump so, off to Home Depot I went to buy a new one. Got back and put the new one in and it worked nice. Didn't take long before the water was gone but, I got soaked from wading through the water. Oh yeah, by the time we got home from her house, she had lost power due to the wind. I can't help her there.

*Burly Bob*, I started cleaning out my hand planes too. But my problem is, I keep getting some stragglers coming back to my place. I had to open up another place to store them. Good Luck with yours.

*Capt. Klutz*, I forgot some not so important information with that hockey game. So, if you need any further info, just pm me and I'll help out. But, I'm pretty sure you can figure out most of it. And, I was glad to help.

Well, I think I've said enough for today. It's time to get another cup of sheep dip. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Just the handle…grrrrr…plane is a type 3, from WW2 era…different wood than they normally used.

Wind has died down….still too cold for me. Doesn't look like it rained, either…..and no snow. Just a good day to stay in the house.

Maybe I can taper the other 3 legs, today?









Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we avoided the bad wind last night. There were a few times pulling the fifth wheel that I felt the wind, but it was nothing to worry about. We are in Branson now and it's 37° and raining. Par for the course for us in Branson. Happy Thanksgiving you guys.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark there is at least one place in Boise that more than happy for me to dumpster dive. Next time I'm in Ontario ,Oregon I'm going to hit them up for some quartz. It's the outfit where we got our countertops.

So we had another inch of snow overnight and it's 30 now. I'm pretty sure most of this snow will be gone by next Friday as the temps will be in the mid 30's.

Yesterday I got my 60 1/2, done. It took quite a while. Next on the list is my 78 rabbit plane. Looks like I chipped the right corner a bit. After that it's my #2, 2-#3's, 3-#4's 2-#4 1/2's and that's just for starts. All total I've got 2 dozen to restore and sharpen. I've pretty much decided that I'm going to spend this winter restoring hand planes and reloading.

Happy thanksgiving to you all.

I've got to get out there and shovel the driveway before the grandkids get here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving Day to Everyone!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you turkey and ham lovers,
My son and family are here for turkey day…Got here Tuesday night, and leaving in the morning.

Had my follow up appointment yesterday morning with the doctor. He didn't tell me much other than I'm healing up nicely and getting around good for only nearly months since surgery. I can't drive yet, so my son took me and set in on the follow-up….We asked a few questions, and one thing I wanted was to see the xrays they took during surgery. he pulled them up on the computer and I took a couple of pictures of them…I'll post them for your viewing enjoyment….Lots of hardware, and it's one reason I'm having some trouble getting around…...


----------



## Rick Dennington

And you guys have a good turkey and ham day….if you have family in town, enjoy the day with them….I'm gonna try not to eat so much, but I may renig on that statement…..!! 
have fun and be safe…...all of out gang on the weather thread…..!!

Bill…..Glad you and the family made it Branson safely, and pulling the 5th wheel, can get tough in a strong side wind….Been there and done that several times when I was pulling a travel trailer and driving a big motor home….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful Thanksgiving Day here in WW, 41 up from 29 last night, Sunny and breezy. The high winds and power outages struck north of us. I have left over generator gas for the next time ;-)

Mark, They still have hay in the field and cattle on the range?

Wow Rick, Looks like you will never make it through security check at the airport! Lots of hardware there, hope it get better soon.

I got an interesting email from a federal official yesterday. It said my message about the propane barriers and potentially explosive pool had been reviewed and forwarded to the appropriate agency for action. Certainly encouraging! ;-)) It is hard to accept the City and fire marshal do not perform up to the standards I was trained as a volunteer fireman 35 years ago.

In few days our grandson will be headed home from his tour of duty in Djibouti. He adventure will take him to Germany and North Carolina for about 3 weeks. He will be home about Christmas Day +/-. Our Christmas will be adjusted accordingly and it will be the merriest!

We will be headed to our daughter's shortly, about 10 miles. Happy Thanksgiving to y'all and yours! We certainly have much to be thankful for!


----------



## bandit571

Spent 2 hours IN the shop, today….another hour was sitting and processing 25 pictures of the mess…

Ham/Turkey Day with LOTS of food, and a few Guinness Draughts to wash it down….yesterday. Had to schedule around everyone else's work schedules….

4 legs for the table….tapered 2 sides, and a round over bit ran….









And the round-overs…









Then got a start on a table top…









Got one face flatten….and started the second….then took a break..

Maybe later, I can get the other side done?









Might take a while…


----------



## Firewood

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. It's 40° and cloudy. Yesterday's winds have blown into someone else's backyard as it's calm here.

Rick- Dang! Your back looks like a parts tray for a 67 Buick. The bones have to heal into all that hardware and that take time. Don't give up buddy. Even the doctor said you're doing great.

Bandit - sorry to hear about your plane, but you'll get 'er fixed up good as new.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

53 chilly degrees with rain, pretty heavy at times. We had thunder and lightning, with more expected. It's snowing in the mountains (about a half hour drive).all in all, I'm absolutely delighted!

Rick. Glad to hear that you're doing well (even if it doesn't feel like it).

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Cow Rick! That's a crap load of metal your packing nowadays. I sure hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's impressive Rick. Give it time. As Mike said, that's a lot of bone healing to do.
We just came back from Bass Pro. I bought a new Shimano Sahara spinning reel. I handed down my old one down to Sean, because he liked it so much better than his cheap bass pro one.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly out this morning with 33 degree temps. Winds have finally calmed down to 4 mph. Tomorrow the bad stuff arrives and I hope I'm on the road before it gets here. By tomorrow night, I should be in Pigeon Forge, TN enjoying some warmth. I'm getting kinda excited!

We had a nice Thanksgiving dinner yesterday. We had some of the family here and we ate like there's no tomorrow. My 17 y/o grandson looked at my new website I've been trying to set up and he has agreed to do the work for me. So, hopefully by the time I get back, it will be done and ready to go.

*Rick*, I have to agree, that's a lot of hardware in your back. Take it easy my friend. You'll make it.

*Burly Bob*, You've got a tone of work ahead of you on tuning up those planes. I've probably got the same but, mine can wait till I'm absolutely board outta my tree. I've got too much wood work ahead of me anyway to do those now.

All right, I guess I'll close for now. Wish me luck on our trip south and hopefully, if God's willing, I'll be back to talk to you guys again. In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a nasty day out there this morning….been raining here in my neckof the woods for the last 2 days, and it's still coming down….Supposed to rain all day today and into the night. It was 42 at coffee time, as we rose. My wife had to go back to work this morning, and our son and family are packing up to head back to Tennessee in a bit. Sure did enjoy seeing them, plus our grandson (he's 25).....Mercy!! Did we ever put the feedbag on yesterday…..Lots of good vittles. We ate, watched a good movie, then went to Colton's Steak House the next night for more good vittles. Ate more good turkey and dressing, ham, yams, and pigged out…again…Watched another movie, then played games for 2 nights. They left today cause they are leaving to go on a cruise Sat. So it was a short trip this time….It's now 39 and fog, cloudy, and rain….It's going up to 44, and the humidity is at 99%, with wind at 6 mph. So far we've had 0.5" of rain….More on the way…..!!
Now ya'll know why my back hurts. I didn't realize I was packing that much hardware til I saw the xrays…But I'm gradually weening off the walker and using the walking stick more….trying to get stronger….

Glad to hear all you guys had a nice Thanksgiving, and like us, prolly pigged out…..Too bad we only get to eat like that twice a year…..(.

Don….You be careful on your trip to Tennessee and beyond….Enjoy yourself, just be vigilant…..!!

Note: Forgot to tell ya…..My son, grandson, and daughter-in -law moved my firewood rack into the sunroom, and loaded that sucker up with firewood, put the kindling box on the hearth, papers, and fireplace utinsils,, so my wife wouldn't have to do it, and I can't….So…..we're set for winter, I hope…We had fires every night. The grandson was the keeper of the flames…..lol….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We've had 01.89 inches of rain from this storm so far. Probably won't get too much more from this one.

Holy Titanium, Rick! That's a pretty good scrapyard you're carrying around. Your back looks like the grill on an old '56 Buick. Keep getting better.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Oh, by the way. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 56° & 56% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
30-40MPH winds, followed by heavy ran for several hours made last night short. Over 3/4" total fell on my house, while some folks north east of me received close to 2". Usual flash flood warnings in place.
About an hour ago a small isolated storm cell blew through 3-4mi ESE of me and dropped pea size hail and more rain for a few minutes. By time I got home all house saw was a brief shower.
Interesting weather for Thanksgiving holiday weekend; sure glad we are NOT traveling back east to visit family this time!

+1 *Holy Titanium Rick* I cringe looking at those pictures. Stay strong!

In the 'never a dull moment' for Klutz household category:
Daughter was shopping last night at mall, calls just before midnight crying; she lost her car/house keys. The mall is too much of madhouse for anyone to care, and help her find them. Plus it closed at Midnight.
Wife and daughter both randomly loose their keys about once a month, so you would think this would be drama free.
No, spent an hour Boo-hooing about cat being all alone and not getting her midnight snack? jeez.

This Eagle Scout Klutz just happens to have spare car key, and we rescue the car, daughter, and pile of shopping bags. Wife somehow misplaced the spare apt key, and apt maintenance hotline said they could unlock her door in morning as no one was on site during holiday; so she spent night here. My wife's rescue dogs took pity on her missing cat, and slept with her most of night. As the missing key drama ended, and it was time sleep, and sure enough last nights storm started kicking in hard.

Never a due moment in Klutz house.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. Now that was another funny one.

Well the kids came and have returned home. Whew, Those grandson's like the energizer rabbit. Our poor old blind dog is finally getting back to normal. Love those boys but am sure glad they don't live with me 24/7!

It only made it to 29 today and might hit as low as 12 tonight. We might be getting a little more snow in the next day or two but I'm pretty certain it'll be gone by Friday. I'm also hoping to have my Man Cave back in order so I can hide there from time to time.

Rick sounds like your make good progress a little slower than you'd like. But it's progress nonetheless.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cripes o'Mighty! it got down to 3 this morning. I sure wasn't expecting that. Just a little cookie dusting of snow.
Looks like we might be getting a little more snow tonight and tomorrow before it warms up and melts off.

I'm guess I have to get the Christmas tree out of the garage. Daughter and I get to put it up today. That can sometimes be a real chore. It's a 10 footer and the girls bought a crap load of lights a couple of years ago…14-100 bulb strands! Yeah no kidding.

Time for more coffee. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Firewood

It's 43° in southern Indiana this afternoon. We got LOTS of rain today. It's stopped for now, but more on the way.

BBob - That's way too cold. You can keep it.

CaptK - Those gals sure keep you hopping. At least it wasn't too serious.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's partly sunny, 56° and 50% RH in Phoenix today at lunch time. Light breeze kicks up occasionally, making it feel colder than it looks. The rain has moved out of the area today, and it's trying to dry out.

Left over turkey/ham sandwich for lunch, and then heading to garage. 
Need to clean up mess from past projects, sort through some boxes today. If I get ambitious might even play musical chairs with equipment, and create access to wall behind the breaker panel. ONE outlet in garage is driving me nuts. UPS dropped off some 4' LED lights Wednesday. Might hang those instead? 
So much to do, so little time in a day.

BE Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 degrees here in San Diego today. Three day total from our storm was 1.96 inches.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, sunny, it hit 39, ice melted of my windshield by 10 AM. Yesterday I had to scrape it at 4:30 PM ;-( The Arctic Blast must be backing off a bit.

Only 2 more minutes to surrender on the sunset time and it will start being light later ;-) 3 weeks and daylight will be longer ;-))

Bandit got the 6666, 4 of a kind on Wednesday while nobody was paying attention. That being the best possible hand in this 1000 posts, he can bask in glory until 7777 ;-))

BBob, Your mentioning 3° reminds me of one February when I was a kid, it did not get above 0° for a month ;-( Cows still had to be milked and livestock fed, but that was about it. Manure was frozen solid. It was all uneven with a lot of deep holes from the cattle walking around while it was freezing. I always wondered why none of them didn't get tripped up, but they never seemed to.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I remember times back in the 80's when I was on the PD. We've have 2-6 weeks of zero degree weather or lower and I do mean much lower. There was normally a 2-3 week stretch where it would get to 20 below or more at night and if you were lucky it would warm up to zero during the day. The coldest I ever saw it here was one night after talking a DUII into the patrol car. It took us 30 minutes. I really didn't want to fight him but he sure wanted to fight us. I just knew had that happened we were all going to get hurt in that cold. When we drove by the bank sign on the way to the jail, it said -39. I sure don't miss those days or that job!

I just checked the weather and it looks like we might be in for a couple more inches of snow. I'm ready to do battle with it. I got my shovel at the ready!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning gang, oops, evening. It's 54 here in Pigeon Forge at 9 pm est and rain up the butt. It took us 10 1/2 hours to drive a normal 9 hour drive. Ran into a 6 mile traffic back up in Cincinnati which took us a half hour to get through. Then it rained from Kentucky to here. We could only drive about 55 MPH through the mountains and of course , the fog. Grumble! Accidents everwhere in the mountains. My back is killing me and I'm ready for the sack.

I'm ready for a vacation. LOL Anyways, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## MSquared

Looks like we'll get a bit of snow then rain mix here overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 46° with falling temps as cold front comes through. Louisville, about 30 miles south of here, got 3" of rain yesterday. With all the standing water here, I'm guessing we weren't too far behind. May get a dusting of snow tonight. We drive home tomorrow, so hope they don't get any more than that.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just barely got over 60 yesterday as we headed to Brevard, NC to hunt the perfect Christmas tree. Met my cousin up there as he recommended the place and he conveniently forgot to tell me the last 6 miles of two lane was a rough gravel road that was 9' wide with no guard rail next to a 70' drop off and riddled with potholes deep enough to put a Unimog to the test. My minivan pulling a 89" wide trailer up there didn't care for it at all. It made sense when I got there that the vast majority of vehicles were Subarus or Jeeps (real Jeeps, not the rebranded minivans they sell now) with the balance being 4×4 trucks. We looked all over the place and only found one sixteen footer that looked pretty good, many of them looked good from a distance but had some defect evident when you got closer. We ultimately chose one that someone had tagged, had cut then left, I'm guessing sticker shock might have been the reason. Since they don't sell pre-cut trees, I made an offer and they accepted so it worked out well for both parties and it was definitely too big to try and strap to the roof so dragging the trailer all over the place was necessary.

Hard to believe it's Sunday already and the nice long weekend is almost over, I was getting used to it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's a sunny 57° and 43% RH in my Phoenix suburb mid-morning. Will hopefully warm up to mid 60's today.

Yesterday's grand plans to work in shop was quickly demolished by THE dreaded after Thanksgiving honey-do. 
Yes, Had to put up outside Christmas lights. :-( 
Hoped we were skipping it for new place 1st year with recent move? Daughter and wife had all the interior decorations completed Thursday PM and Friday, with no mention of outdoors? 
New home, new plan, way to much discussion/time required. 
It's done, maybe I can work in shop today? 
I know, I know….Happy wife, happy life…. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Rain showers have arrived, this afternoon. Chance they may turn to snow flurries tonight…yuck.

Have 8 mortises to chop and fit….and maybe a glue up later? Will see how the day goes by….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. No more rain until Wednesday, and not much then.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I woke and found 2" of snow on the ground. It was still snowing. I decided to wait and it's still snowing at 1:30pm. We're now up to 5" on the ground and it's 29. Tomorrow it warms up to the high 30's and thru the rest of the week so this might all be gone by the end of the week.


----------



## MSquared

The sleet/snow/rain mix was with us all day. Now, temps are milder in the high 40's, light rain. Winds picked up and forecast says we're in for a Nor'easter overnight thru tomorrow. They have the potential to be mighty nasty!


----------



## BurlyBob

The snow quit around dusk. I said screw it till tomorrow morning!
One thing I'm really glad about is that I don't have to spent my summers cutting firewood. Several years ago I was out with my dog, Sunshine. We were enjoying the day in the timber cutting Tamarack for the winter heat.
Well for some crazy reason the chainsaw decided it did not want to cut that last piece and kicked up a fuss. It hit me in the forehead. I knew it was no big deal. Yeah, right! I dropped the saw put my hand to my head saying it was no big deal. I stood there for a few seconds telling my self that and when I looked at my glove it was soaked with blood. Crap!!!! So I tore off my t shirt. cinched it around my head and jumped into my truck to head 
home. Crap I can't leave my Dog. I got Sunshine loaded and took off. I may have driven 10 feet and realized I can't leave my saw. I got it, the gas and oil loaded. Another 20'+ I realized I couldn't see very well. So I went back for my glasses. They were really bent up. I sort of screwed them enough to drive home. 35 miles later I pulled into the ER and thankfully the on call doctor was a good friend. SO he's sewing me up and pulling chips of skull the chain saw left. Me being the smart azz as you all know I am was telling jokes. I remember him telling me one time to shut up so he could make a stitch. I said sure and started another joke. He had to stop so he could laugh at that joke. So he got me all stitched up and I had a killer headache for a week. Go figure!


----------



## bandit571

Twas a busy day, today….









3 hours total of shop time….may have got a little bit done, today….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, cloudy, damp, a trace in the gauge, it hit 44°, up from 38° last night. The Arctic Blast been defeated. ;-)) Cloud ceiling is 3500 feet.

BigBlock, That reminds me of us getting a tree permit from the forest service one year. I drove at least 100 miles in my 4×4xFord. Used more gas than 3 trees would have cost! All the small firs in the forest are lopsided and branches are sparse. Not good for decorating ;-( There is a reason for tree farms ;-)

BBob, Sound like a real adventure with the drunks on ice ;-)) You got me beat by 7°. Coldest I saw was -32° one morning when we went out to milk. It is amazing how much difference there is in between 2 1800 pound Holsteins and out in the free air.

I hope you get to shovel before it melts. I know how you enjoy that activity. Sounds like you were very lucky in the chainsaw episode. I have had a few tool adventures in the trade. Milwaukee Hole Hogs getting hung up drilling large holes, roto hammers binding drilling concrete and threading 3 +" conduit. None of them as spooky or as risky as chainsaws!

I have been working on a small wood project. It is a model to demonstrate structural stability and earthquake risk to the city council and mayor ;-))))) Shouldn't have to do that. Probably would not anywhere else in the USA! Some have Boeing experience and I'm sure you are aware of where that management style firing the safety engineers to promote avarice got them.

Wildlife thief! Photographer caught an eagle stealing a rabbit from a red fox.
https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/epic-battle-between-eagle-fox-and-rabbit-on-san-juan-island/281-556884102


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and 38 this morning here in Chattanooga, TN. The weather turned out beautiful yesterday for traveling. We drove from Pigeon Forge, TN to Chattanooga via the mountain roads. It took us a few hours more than what the expressway would have but the views were great. We oohed and awed all the way here. Yesterdays weather was gorgeous at 56 with no clouds in sight. We're going to stay here for a couple of days and then onto Clearwater, Fl for a few days. A funny thing, last night while I was looking down from our 5th floor window, I saw a fire truck pull into the parking lot. It was a Sutphen being delivered from Ohio to Ft. Myers Beach Florida. Of course I had to go out and talk to the guy. I took a picture but, it's on my phone so I can't show ya. Sure is easier typing on this motel computer than it was typing on my tablet.

Well, I guess I'm gonna go for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, Monday…..about says it all….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone had the best of Thanksgivings.

Was a bit snowy here for a day or so. Got right at 8" where we live. All places east and south into the Dakotas got a lot more with wind. Was a nice 32° yesterday and should get up to near 40° today. Should take care of the ice and snow on the streets.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning travelers and snow bound gang,

It was brisk at 30 this morning at coffee time….Clabbered at first, and now it's sunny…..The temp now is 34, and the humidity is at 59%. Winds have been blowing steady here in my neck of the woods for 2-3 days w/ no let-up. They are averaging 14-21 mph. Makes it feel like it's 27…..!! The high is supposed to get to 46.

I haven't posted in a couple of days, cause this hardware in my back has been acting up and causing some difficulty…...Still on my cane ( I'm trying to ween off the walker), but gradually trying to take baby steps w/o the cane. It's tough going sometimes, and my balance is pretty crappy….But I'll get to where I can do more, with time…

Yep….it sounds like winter has set in for all you Norfers, especially you guys getting snow…Be careful out there…!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

bandit…..A man of few words with not much to say…..What are you working on now…? Watch the health issues.

Don…..Sounds like you and the wife are having a good trip…It's good to be able to take your time and enjoy things like the beautiful scenery in Tennessee…When I lived in Memphis, my band played a couple of days in Pigeon Forge, for the opening of Dollywood back in the day…..I still can't remember how we got that gig…..I fished a bass tournament ($$$$) at Chickamauga lake there in Chattanooga right off the highway…!!!


----------



## bandit571

PIP …









Needs a top coat, yet..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been away for the holiday. I was home but busy. I probably would have done less work if I went to work.

Just skimming through the posts here looking at pictures and such, Rick has a n absolute diabolical set of hardware in his back and the doc says he's doing well. Keep pushing Rick. That's quite the collection you've got there

- Bandit - is hammering out another table and it looks great as always. Bummer on the plane stress. I know you'll get it straightened out.

- Some folks got wind, some didn't. We got wind at my homestead. No trees fell but my 18" Weber kettle was moved 28 inches forward and 5 feet to the right before it was upended. That was the majority of the excitement from the wind at my place. It's covered so all the parts are still contained in the cover, which is more like a bag of parts now.

36 now and falling throughout the day. Sustained winds are still high at 15 MPH.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

31 windy degrees outside….with a rain/snow mix.

Pipeline company is repairing the sidewalk sections they tore out last month….new concrete!

Need a nap…


----------



## bigblockyeti

40 this morning at the bus stop and still plenty of wind left over from yesterday, it felt far colder than it was. I got a chance to go riding in the substantial wind yesterday but didn't know it was there as it was at my back headed north. The return trip was tougher, trying to maintain 55mph on my under powered dual sport was frequently a full throttle affair but it was in the 60's so at least that part was nice.

It's hard to believe Christmas is just around the corner, we've been trying to figure out when we'll be where, luckily no travel more than 2.5 hours in the car will be necessary. Also have to nail down Dr. and dentist appointments before the end of the calendar year so hopefully next year can be the cheap health cost year.

All y'all up north try and stay as warm as you can, it'll warm up eventually, at least that's what I used to keep telling myself through May when living just outside the mistake on the lake.


----------



## Firewood

30° and sunny back here in Wisconsin. And no snow on the ground (yea!). We just pulled in after 7 hours on the road (6 actual driving hours). Not too bad given all the construction, etc. It's nice visiting, but good to be back home.

Bandit - that's a nice looking table. And you knocked it out PDQ. Is that a commission piece?

Don - Hope your trip is safe and enjoyable.

Well, gotta run. Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming up here and the snow is melting. Looks like it could even hit 40 over the next day or three.

I'm trying to get motivated to do something. Kind of tough after a crappy night with little sleep.
Bandit that's a real nice looking table. Rick sounds like your powering thru things. Keep after it.

I'm head to a sawyer out in the county . I'm hoping to score a 6"x 8" beam for Christmas presents.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well…The winds finally subsided down to 1 mph. It was blowing so hard last night, it kept (along with all the leaves blowing around) the motion detector lights on all night long….My spouse complained it was keeping her awake…I told her to just roll over and shut her eyes…..Don't look, Ethel….Too late…She'd done been mooned…..!!

I'm hungry, and it's supper time….I'm watching my spouse decor the tree and house with Christmas crap…..!!

Mike…..Glad to hear you made it back home unscathed….Hope you had a good trip….I'll be glad when I can drive and go somewhere…..This chair and house is getting old….quick…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. I spent 5 days in Branson over thanksgiving, but home now. We fished for a while in Taneycomo for trout, but I caught nothing. With the recent rains the flood gates were open from Table Rock lake. That's the first time I've fished with the flood gates open. Never again.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I got an 8" x 8" by 4' beam for $10. I didn't think that was to bad. It's a piece of Red Fir.


----------



## MSquared

At freezing, Steady presip tonight 1-3" snow should be max. Looks nice at the moment. It'll be less nice in the am. Frozen roads with black ice will be the problem. Roads have pretty much been sanded though.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 37 and dark so far. Should get light pretty soon. I can't tell you how warm it's gonna be here because, I'm hoping I'll be further south today where it will be warmer. I'm downstairs in the lounge waiting for my bride to wake up so we can get moving.

Spent the day talking to my wife's relatives that live in Red Bank, TN. And yes *Rick*, we traveled by Chickamauga lake a couple times yesterday. I think about you when I'm here cause you're about due west of here a few hours. My wife's cousin gave me a couple of hand planes that belonged to my wife's granddad. They weren't particularly old but, my wife was happy I got them. So, I'll be cleaning them up when I get back.

So far the trip has been pretty nice and I'm sure the rest of it will be as well. Looking forward to Florida and the sunshine. We'll talk again when I get another computer. Until then, y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 30 this morning at the bus stop and thankfully the wind is gone as I might have just let the kids fend for themselves otherwise, this is the weather I was trying to get away from by moving south. On the plus side, we'll get over 50 today and have highs hovering between 50 and 60 for the next week at least.

Bill, sounds like muddy turbulent water sent the fish running for cover, hopefully they'll be hungry next time you head there!


----------



## bandit571

32 dreary degrees outside. west wind at 12mph, overcast.

Wanted to get that table done, before today's Heart Cath…..going up through the groin, will have to wait until the "plug" heals up. Will let you all know what They/I find out….

table still needs a coat or two of varnish….will see about that later….

Leaving for the hospital about 1100hrs, today….will see all you bums, when I get back home…..don't do anything I wouldn't do…..and…don't name it after me….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's cold here this morning, and the cold is affecting my old bones, and especially my back, as I got up with a serious back attack….It was 29 with some clabber, and the humidity was 90%, but it has warmed up to 39 now, and 72% humidity. The wind is nil at 0 mph…!! The high will be 54 (?).....That's the weather for today…..!!

bandit….good luck with the cath….That's got to hurt like hell going up through the groin….That'll leave a hole and a sore spot for a while…..keep us posted on your results….The table can wait for better days…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had a break from the snow. It'll get close to 40 for the next few days so I figure this will all disappear.

I'm hoping to get some shop time and rest my back from shoveling.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. Good luck with the cath. It'll cause some discomfort for awhile, but it's really not all that bad. I've had more than a few, so I know what I'm talking about. You'll do fine.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm making a box for a special project. A group of us are making nesting boxes and then send them to the next guy. It's kind of a secret right now. I finished my box today and used some red oak burl that I milled for the lid. Pretty neat wood.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was cloudy with a high of 65° and 45% RH today in Phoenix. 
Forecast has chance of rain moving into area for the next 36 hours.

Spent morning in children's horse pistol for scope procedure on my youngest son. Dealing with some ongoing digestive issues and Dr wanted to look inside. Wasted most of day. 
Worse, SWMBO keep nagging in the waiting room that this old Klutz needed to get scoped as well. :-( 
She asked the Dr if she could get a two-fer-one deal. 
Was only funny, after the Dr said no. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

They kicked me out, this morning….saying I can heal up at home…

No stents needed….everything working good…may need the kidney looked at….man, I am sore!


----------



## Rick Dennington

bandit,

That's good news. No stents needed is also good. Healing at home is always better, anyway, if you can manage it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That's a beautiful nesting box….And that red Oak burl is gorgeous. As always, you do excellent work….I always enjoy looking at your projects. be glad when I can get back into the shop, as I sure miss it….Maybe someday…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 38 at my usual coffee time. Plenty of sun, and no clabber….The humidity then was at 57%, and the wind is slight at 6 mph. It's now 53, the humidity has dropped to 48%, and the wind is the same. The high will get to around 60 today, and the low will dip to about 38 again in the morning….

A side note: I've been released from Home Health Care this morning. No more pt people coming, and no more nurses. Being "released" as they call it is just one more way to get that last paycheck from Medicare…He said it too….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy degrees with a light rain. Overnight we got just over an inch. Loved hearing the rain while I was in bed.

Bandit. Glad to hear you got 'er done. You'll probably be sore for a few days. So far I've collected 6 stents, and a heart valve replacement, all using cath procedures. Glad to hear that you don't need a stent.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, you were able to get a heart valve replacement with a catheter procedure? My grandpa got a pig valve in his heart in the early 90's (1993 maybe?) and it was a very big deal being an open heart procedure.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
Was a balmy 75° and 35% RH this afternoon in shop. A sprinkle of rain landed last night, then sky is all clouds since. 50% chance of rain tonight, which means the are guessing again.

*Bandit* Glad to read they sent you home. Hate that statement 'heal at home'; as that means you are still in agony but they can't do anything to help you in the horse-pistol. Sucks.

*Rick* released from home prison? Good news too. Now your health in your hands. Don't disappoint!

Shop update: 
Spent day before yesterday playing musical chairs with all stuff in garage. It's still a mess, not a shop:









Needed to make access to back wall (just past jointer lol) There is a walk way behind everything, so it's not as bad as it looks from outside. 

This grumpy Klutz has had a long protracted discussion with the god of shop power. Learned attic access to the area above the power panel requires a skinny midget who can pull wire. Not knowing any strong skinny midgets, forces me to install needed power in one 20' long wall adjacent to the breaker panel. Not optimal, but will have to do for now.
All inside electrical work was complete today. Have (3) 120V circuits with 5 duplex receptacles, (1) 240V 20A duplex receptacle, (1) 240v 30A twist lock installed. Enough to work wood and run the welder, with minimal switching of power cords. 
Now, I Just need to find a couple hours when house is empty to shut down main house power, and wire up new breakers in outside panel. Smells like rain is coming this evening. Maybe tomorrow, if it's not raining….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I agree that is some fantastic looking wood.
Bandit sounds like things went well for you and that's a good thing.
Rick I guess getting released is a positive, at least I sure hope so for you.

Capt that looks like just anybody's garage I've ever seen.

As for me I had another crappy night. woke up at 2am laid there till 6:30am. During the night I heard the snow fall off the garage roof. It's about a 15 foot drop to the ground. Not only did I hear it I felt it as well. Must have been a big load. I did score another hour and a half of shut up. Sure would like to get consistent 8 hours of sleep.

I'm setting up my drop cloth spray booth tomorrow in hopes of having these cabinet doors done by the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is an hour and a half of shut up?


----------



## dawsonbob

Bandit. It's a pretty new procedure. They couldn't do it at the VA at the time, they sent me to UCSD hospital, instead. The one they put in me was a pig valve, too. As I understand it, I was one of the first in San Diego to have this procedure done.

Now, the defibrillator/ pacemaker they put in me was traditional slice and dice. That one hurt for awhile.

Good luck. Do what the doctors tell you, so you don't end up like me. I'm pretty limited in what I can do, nowadays.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 30° with clearing skies. That means temps will be dropping rapidly tonight.

Most of the last couple days were spent at therapy, helping with decorating for the holidays, etc… But I did get a bit of shop time in and got the tool totes ready for a coat of finish.



















Bandit - Glad to hear you didn't need the stent. Hope your healing goes quick.

Rick - Now that you're flying solo, keep up with your exercises. You'll be thankful you did.

Bbob - I know all about that sleep issue. My new wake-up time is between 3 and 4am. And there is no getting back to sleep. I've been dragging my @$$ for a couple weeks.

Bill - That's a beautiful piece of burl.

Time for me to head to bed. 3am come around pretty quick.

Stay safe and sleep tight everyone


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, getting to that age….where an all-nighter means sleeping straight through…and not getting up every 2 hrs to go….

Oh joy…I get to take the bandages off after a bit, and replace with a tiny one….there goes a bunch more hair…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning gang, it's 59 and clear sky's here in Clearwater, Florida. We arrived yesterday around 2ish and after a good night sleep, I'm ready to go. I love the view I'm getting from the apartment I'm staying at.










Rick, good news on your mend. Keep charging ahead.

FF Bill, that is a nice job on the box and the burl is really sharp.

WI Mike, I like those tool totes. They are too nice tof put tools in though.

Ok, it's kinda hard to type on this tablet so, I'm gonna get off for now. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, guess I should have proof read that. I meant shut eye. My Bad.

Bandit, at least you won't have to go for a bikini wax till summer!

Mike those tool tote really look outstanding!

Don, back in '68 after my Dad retired from the USAF I lived just up the road from you in Dunedin, before we moved back to Oregon.

So I thought I was going to finish those cabinet doors. No freaky way. The Danish oil still hasn't dried after a week in the garage. It's got to be the humidity and low temps. So they're getting moved into the house. I've also got to come up with a replacement for that 8×8 I bought. It's leaking pitch and way to green. I'm thinking it's going to take a couple of years to dry out.

The weather is chilling, cloudy and a little foggy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It was a nice start to today's weather….It was 46 with heavy clabber, and now it's 50 with the same conditions…The humidity is at 61%, and the wind is light at 4 mph…..! People all over the woods around here are burning leaves…..Those suckers stink when burning…! The high will reach 61, and the low will be 46….again…!!

Mike…..Those tool totes turned out great….Are you giving them to family members, or selling them…? I still like to look at your shop pictures….You've made some very nice improvements over time…..the miter saw station, work bench, and other tools look good….!! I've always said that a wood shop is a never-ending project in its self…Good job, bud..!

Don…..From the view of your motel room, it looks like you and the wife are having a nice vacation. Florida would be a nice place to visit, but I sure wouldn't want to live there….too hot, and too many hurricanes…and typhoons..

Have a good time, bud, and be careful there…When are you heading back to Michigan…? Be careful going home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. I meant to comment on your box project earlier, but forgot. That is some seriously beautiful burl you've got there.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks D Bob. It was prettier than I expected it to be.

BBob, the pitch will leak out every time the wood gets warmer than it has before. It gets set at the high temperature that it sees. For a little sappiness, shellac can seal the pitch in.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was a nice couple 40+ days here then 34° and a small snow flurry today. Should warm back up a bit tomorrow they say.

Nice top on the box Bill. A lot of wild grain in that piece for sure.

Like those totes Mike but as has been said they are almost to nice to put tools in.

BBob I have the same finishing problems here too in the winter. I have to leave the heat turned up overnight most of the time.

Busy in the shop lately. After several weeks of not much everybody decided that Christmas will be a reality shortly. Bootjacks are still my best seller on our online store. Have 7 going right now. Also have a cribbage board, a leather flashlight holster and a 12 pack of leather coasters. The laser has been running about 6 hrs. a day this week. Will try to get a few pictures later for you folks.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

I'm a little surprised you haven't got more snow, bud…..

You sound purty busy in your shop with making Christmas gifts and such….."Tis the season, I guess…!

Must be a lot of people out there that wears boots…I wore c.b. boots for years out on the farm, and playing music.

Sure wish I could get in the shop and work some leather…Bought some new stamping tools, and a shoulder of hide.

Bought a new knife ( an Al Stolman) a new mallet, a couple of dyes, and something else that I can't think of at Tandy leather while out in Texas….Oh… a couple of packages of daubers….It's just waiting on me to use it….(


----------



## MSquared

Aaaah! What happens in Clearwater, stays in Clearwater… At least in my case .


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 38° after reaching low 40's today. Some of the coldest temps are on their way next week. I can hardly wait - NOT!

Thanks for the comments on the tool totes. Thrrr of them will be gifts. One is for me. Tomorrow I plan to start finishing. I plan lanning on just putting a couple costs of shellac on them

Rick - No shop is never finished. Though I do have to concentrate on some other projects for a while.

Well, gotta run. Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, filtered sun, damp, a trace in the gauge, it hit 49°, up from 43° last night. Cloud ceiling is 8500 feet.

That is awesome wood, Bill.

That is a lucky break, Bandit. Neighbor had a split open chest, open heart, full meal deal a few months ago. He is fine, but the healing up was a bit of a burden.

All these health issues makes me glad I only have migraines to deal with ;-))


----------



## bandit571

2011, quad by-pass…..3 months on the DL.

Other than one certain spot, feeling good, right now. Just have to let that spot heal up.

Weather? same old, same old….at least there isn't any snow around here…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning gang, it's 61 and sunny here in Florida. I lied yesterday, I'm actually in Dunedin, Burly Bob. And the photo is of St. JAMES Bay or sound, whatever. I'm near Dunedin causway.

Rick, we'll be leaving Florida around the 17th. We're gonna meander our way back north so it should be a safe trip I hope. It's gonna be hard leaving this weather and going back to the fridge north country.

Well, I'm gonna close, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day! 
Is partly cloudy, 67° and 45% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 72° today.
Nice weather to be outside working in garage. Forecast shows another west coast storm system moving through this weekend, and more rain predicted for valley.

Shop update: I now have 240v power in shop! Worked on main panel yesterday, and everything is working as planned. Have some drywall repair work to complete, but there is hope I can work wood in near future. 
Pic or it didn't happen? Lousy pic has many odd shadows due poor shop lighting, and all the stuff between light and wall; but it counts…








Need to hang some LED shop lights next. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

40's, breezy, cloudy, drizzly …. dreary.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been warmer here 35-40+ during the day. I need it to warm up more for a few days so I can clean all the landmines! Poor old Duke is having a hard time getting around. She's totally blind and having a tough time getting up and down the steps. I hate to think about putting her down as she is still a happy loving dog. It's going to be a tough decision sometime in the near future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, High Overcast, sprinkles, a trace in the gauge, it hit 53°, up from 47° last night. Cloud ceiling is 7000 feet.

BBob, those are hard times coming. My bride wanted our last dog put down a couple years before she was because she was a little stiff and slow. ;-( When I had to carry her to the truck to take her to the vet, it was time ;-( She weighed 95#. Fortunately, she was able to walk into the vet's office.

I went to the retirees Christmas lunch yesterday. Saw a few guys I knew and worked with. Too many missing in action ;-( The coffee pots and water pitchers were metal and weighed about 10 pounds. I passed one to the guy next to me, He couldn't pick it up to pour! I thought, Oh No! That will be me in a few more years ;-(( Age is a courageous adventure, eh?

Only slept about 3 hours last night. I wake up thinking about the propane barriers sometimes. I am beginning to think the city is probably in violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act triggering Pre Traumatic Stress Disorder interpreting the Propane Code to not exist.


----------



## pottz

hey boys a nice wet day in the socal,a light rain started late this morning through late tomorrow morn,but hell who cares "it's a beautiful day in the neighbor hood" or so said mr rogers.but hey it's all good boys,if not get in the shop,make some dust and you wont give a ******************** about the rest of the crap going on.peace boys!
as bob always says,another wunnerful,wunnerful day-lol.


----------



## bandit571

1st coat of Amber Shellac..









Maybe 3 more to go?


----------



## dawsonbob

> Age is a courageous adventure, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well put, Bob, well put.


----------



## BurlyBob

I lucked out on another piece of lumber. A friend has a 6×8x4' he's going to bring it to town tomorrow. It was in his scrap pile.

Spent an hour and a half at the tire shop getting new tires on my daughters car. I waited a week after the last snow thinking it would have slowed down there. Boy was I ever wrong. Those were going none stop.

I do have to agree with you WWBob about that age is an adventure.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 cloudy, showery degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

We had frost on the punkin' this morning when I rose for my morning cup of joe…..It was 29, w/ plenty of sun, and now the humidity is at 60% (don't know what it was early on ), and now it's 44…The wind is nearly nil at 1 mph…The high will get to 52, and the same conditions will continue…...!!
In other news: A guy knocked on my door yesterday asking if I would like all of the piles of leaves in the yard, cleaned up and mulched ( he didn't burn them). I asked the price, and he said let look at your property then I give you an estimate. He came back with his price, and I gave him mine….He said I can do for that….He went to work with his leaf blower, then his zero turn mower, and he cleaned and mulched all of the leaves, then raked, etc. Man did my yard look good. And he picked up dead limbs, and really cleaned my property up nice…I'm glad he came by…!!

Here's a couple of picture of some decor I made in the shop over the years for Christmas for our house…..and made some for family, too….! Here it is for your viewing pleasure…....!!!


----------



## Firewood

Evening folks. It's 32° clear and winds are ~10 MPH. Should be a bit warmer tomorrow before the deep freeze hits later in the week.

Not too much going on here. Finished the tool totes. Here's a pic with the finish applied


















Rick - Nice looking projects

Bandit - Table is looking good.

CaptK - Flat to hear you got some power in the shop. You'll be making dust in no time.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Maybe next year, I can sell a bunch of these….









Set up the bandsaw for a weekend….maybe…


















Usually, a Pine 1×6 is all I need….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy, showery degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Deary grey cloudy day in Phoenix. It's 63° & 76% RH. Feels like Seattle, not Arizona desert.

Couple of sprinkles today, but nothing measurable. Forecast has 50% chance of more rain today/tomorrow.
Have had rain scattered around the valley since last night, when 0.1" fell on my home. News reported folks around me received close 1/4" and some parts of city saw over 3/4".

*Bandit* Nice looking table.

*Mike* Those tool totes look way too nice to actually use. The figure, joinery, contrasting woods; are really cool.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

*Mike* - I agree with Klutz. The totes are far too fine to be knocked around. Hopefully, they'll wind up in the hands of a serious hand-craftsman. Hmmmm …. that was stupid statement! A serious craftsman could make their own!! I think my wife has smacked me in the back of the head a few too many times! :/ But, you get the gist …


----------



## MSquared

Ooo! Ooo! Maybe someone who knits or crochets….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been in the 40's that couple of days. It's suppose to hit 42 tomorrow. Looks like I'll be able to spray those door. It'll be goo dot get them out of the shop.


----------



## Firewood

It's 36° and some light rain / snow is on the way. We got into low 40's today, but getting ready for an Arctic blast on Wednesday.

Thanks for the comments on the tool totes. I know it was probably overkill, but it was good practice.

Marty - That's actually not a be ad idea. I'll have to give that some thought.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

Gonna warm up for a couple of days. Then freeze again. Hey! It's Winter!

Yeah, *Mike* - I could see one of those next to a couch or comfy chair. I wouldn't know, but a couple of dividers added on the top tray? After all, shall I say, "they lend to decor"!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* there must be reindeer pop in the air?
Why?
You post those reindeer pictures, and my daughter asked tonight I could make reindeer like these from an etsy store:








.
And here I thought that ******************** smell outside was the dairy located a couple miles away, with stink being push towards my home by 100% humidity and rain in area. LOL

Your reindeer looks more durable. Please share the plans if you have any. TIA


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I gave Jamie a ride to work this morning. Real slick out after a good rain yesterday then an inch of snow on top. New tires and 4wd are still no match for these roads. It is 15° right now but should warm up to the mid 30's later.

Have 4 more Christmas orders to ship out today. Only 4 more on the to do list right now. Up to 14 bootjacks in the last 2 weeks along with a few other projects. Here are a few of them.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, windy, rainy, cloudy…...ugly day outside. And…a Monday, to boot….can someone that is retired call in for the day?


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got a big sun break for now but there are some ominous dark clouds hanging over the Elkhorns.

I'm hoping to get something done in the shop today. I'd actually like to feel I'm accomplishing something. I often get the feeling I'm just paddling water.


----------



## MSquared

*Mike *- Correction on my post #6776 … It's the tool tote that would "Lend to Decor". As in, it would be like a piece of furniture. Some designer said that to me a long time ago and it stuck for some reason.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Just finished up with some dinner, and realized that I haven't post ina day or two. It was a clabbered over morning, and the temp was 54 when I rose for my morning cup of joe. It has now warmed up to 64, and the sun is trying to sneak in. The humidity is at66%, and the wind is 7 mph.I think we've reached our high today. if it holds true, the low will be 28….!!

MSquared…...Several years ago I made my m-i-l a tote like that, on a smaller scale….She's a knitter and does crochet stuff….She was useing a small basket for her thread, needles, and whatever she used….I found the pattern in a craft book…This was around 1997-98. It looks a lot like Mike's totes, but doesn't have the high handles….! She's now 85, and still doing it….When we go see her in Texas, that tote is sitting by her chair…!! I made hers out of Oak, and used finger joints….!!

bandit…..Congrats on making the Top 3 with your table…..Stellar job, by the way….

Klutz…..Look back at my pictures I posted of the Christmas stuff I made, and you'll see the reindeer I made back in the day….They are just like the picture you posted, and really simple to make…A little decor is all that is needed…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Those boot jacks look really good….In fact they look tooooo good to use, especially if someone had on muddy boots….(>....! I like everything about them, cause they are all different…..! Stellar job, bud…!!


----------



## MSquared

Rick - Well, there'ya go! At this point it's a family heirloom.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Temps are up into the 50's, Drizzly Rain and Fog. Very Low Ceiling. Similar forecast for tomorrow …


----------



## bandit571

If,n all this rain today had been snow…..they'd be out reporting on the 15" "Blizzard" we were having…it did make it up to 51 degrees, today…

Poked 3 times, to get 2 blood samples, today…..feel like a pin cushion, now….

I'll take this sort of winter weather, anytime…..sure'n it beats all that white stuff….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's cloudy 63° and 70% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. Thunderstorms in area. Forecast earlier was 10% chance, now it's 70% with thunderstorm warning; and it is just starting to rain outside as I type this. 
Just shows: Forecast = SWAG LOL

*Bandit* dislike visiting the vampires too. Always know when I have a beginner, as it hurts like hell, or they are too blind to hit the vein.  
Have my annual physical tomorrow morning, so it's my turn soon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 50 and rainy this morning when I got home from work. Fired up the mill for a customer with a couple big red oak logs. I hurt my wrist pretty bad trying to move one of the logs. I'm hoping it's not really bad, but I believe I at least tore something. If it's not any better in the morning I'll be making an appt. with a specialist. It's now 30 and getting colder. High will be 34 tomorrow.


----------



## MSquared

Ouch, Bill!! BTDT … Well, not on a lumber mill. Just go get it checked and find out what's going on. Geez! Who am I preaching to! ..... Man! Even the Geese were flying up in the low clouds all day. Ceiling lifted a bit earlier, could see 'em a little while ago. They're hunkering down now and so will I….


----------



## bigblockyeti

48 and raining this morning with a projected high of 60 later on. I know I can't complain but I do wish it were warmer. I've been trying to get more organized in the garage so I can use the half that's a shop but trying to do so with the door closed to keep the heat in is tough. A 1500W electric oil filled radiator will only take the garage from 55 to 58 in like six hours, I was hoping for far better performance as anything more substantial gets way more expensive pretty quick.

Bill, I messed up my shoulder loading walnut logs by hand on my trailer a little over a month ago. It wasn't bad at first but constant dull pain sent me to the Dr. two weeks later, he said I have a displaced third rib causing neck, shoulder and upper arm pain. I'm seeing him again Wednesday morning and I'm hoping to get a solid plan of action for a quick and complete cure.

I was looking at a Norwood HD36 not too far from me in nearly new condition but the thought of horsing around big logs by hand all the time has me rethinking that and support equipment would be far more expensive than the mill so now may not be the best time, but the seller still has it and if I can recover quickly, it may still come to fruition.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's in the 20s this morning and going to a high of 34. 
Wrist really isn't better. I'm gonna call and see how soon I can get an appointment. If it's weeks, I'll just skip it and get a brace.

Yeti, the mill without support equipment would be tough but doable. I can load logs on trailer without it. You can move logs around with a cant hook. I think it just depends how much you intend to cut. I want to cut a lot, so I have the tractor.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. it's 12 measly degrees this morning. We got a light dusting of snow last night. it will only get to about 20 today.

Bandit - Contrats on making Top3 with your table. Looks great. About getting poked - When I went in for my surgery, they poked me 3 times trying to get in the IV. Usually never a problem, but I was a bit dehydrated from having to clear my system and not having anything to drink all day. Next week I get poked again for my follow-up PSA test.

Mark - Nicke looking boot jacks. I made a couple years ago. It doesn't get used much though.

Bill - Sorry to hear about your wrist. Hope it's not serious.

I picked up a piece of used slatwall and some hooks for $15 a while back. I finally got it up on the wall yesterday.










It's not much, but gives me someplace to put some TS accessories.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Good morning. It's in the 20s this morning and going to a high of 34.
> Wrist really isn't better. I'm gonna call and see how soon I can get an appointment. If it's weeks, I'll just skip it and get a brace.
> 
> Yeti, the mill without support equipment would be tough but doable. I can load logs on trailer without it. You can move logs around with a cant hook. I think it just depends how much you intend to cut. I want to cut a lot, so I have the tractor.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For the time being, I just want to cut a little and it'll be tarp covered and air drying in the woods by the mill up the road at my property so the security of the mill itself is a concern, a minor one but a concern nonetheless. I'd rather buy once and cry once that have to deal with upgrading to a different mill down the road. The Norwood 36HD is designed to be up-gradable with hydraulics later but for getting logs off the trailer and onto the mill, that will be dragging them off the back, lined up with the mill or rolling them off the side, also line up with the mill and using a cant hook to roll them onto the bed. I've seen several slick setups allowing a manual or electric winch to be used which might be a viable option, as strong but far slower than a skidsteer or tractor to do the loading. As an added benefit a winch could also turn a large log that would otherwise be difficult if not impossible for one person to turn by hand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes the winch to parbuckle onto the mill would be the way to go for sure.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, it's 45° and 100% RH in SE side of Phoenix valley this morning. Dense fog outside, visibility 1/4 mile max. Strange Seattle like weather for the desert. Supposed to clear and reach 66° today. Only time will tell if SWAG is right.

Off for my annual poking and prodding visit to Dr right now. Wish me luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone need some planes. BBob, anything you want here?
https://schneiderauctioneers.hibid.com/catalog/193733/online-estate-auction/?cpage=5


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Looked them over….meh, already have most of them….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

29 this morning…....Clabbered over…..Sun keeps trying to pop out….No luck….Now 30…...Humidity is at 55%.....

Wind is at 1 mph…..A little fog eariler, but gone now…...The high will be 42….The low will dip to 25…..Cold….!!

Nothing going on here…..Same old crap…..Just sitting around…..Playing on the "puter".....That's all I can do….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, what's the rare one I'm thinking of? Is it a #4 of some sort?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

Don't hesitate about getting in to see about your wrist….It could be worse than you think.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Good score on the slatwall…..I would like to have my whole shop walls done in that, but that would make it too dark …..It looks nice, and it's like having a French cleat system…..sort of…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The orthopedic office that I go to has a walk-in clinic tonight. I'm going to go to that. Couldn't get an appointment today.


----------



## bandit571

The "rare" #4 is a #4-1/2 H…...Would rather have the #46..IF it had all of it's cutters.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bill, thanks for that lead. I've got way to many planes as it is, but I'm a sucker for a good looking 4 1/2. I've got 3 right now that I'm working on. I'll keep an eye on this outfit and see where it goes.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Got all the way up to 36° today and partly cloudy. Should be in the 40's the next couple days they say. Getting rid of a bit of the ice on the roads at least.

Thanks for the comments on the bootjacks guys. I think most of the ones I have made see very little use. They just want to say they have one with their name or brand on it. Only one that I made a few years ago did get used a lot until their dog chewed off an inch of one of the points. Said that is the only thing ever the dog has destroyed. I made them a replacement and so far it is still intact.


----------



## MSquared

Hit 60 today. Rain predicted. In the Meantime, replaced a door handle on my daughter's car. Of course, the rain starts. A tarp, a few clamps and a lot of cursing later … got it done. Some of it was like micro-surgery!! Now, waiting on snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Any of you have an issue with your heart skipping a best. Seems the wife has noticed a few odd things and went to the doctor yesterday. The doctor is an old friend and he did notice the missed heart beat. He put her on an EKG and after quite a while did find one. Well it was the end of the day and everyone was getting ready to leave.
She didn't get any good answers or directions. So if you've got any insights, I'd like to hear them. we're both certain we're going to hear that old worn out line…diet and exercise! Crap o'Dear like we've never hear that before! I'm sending her back to the doctor next week to get some answers and directions. Mostly for her peace of mind and a little for mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wrist not broken. Just a sprain or tear. Should take care of itself, but I have a follow up with a surgeon.

Sounds like a PVC, premature ventricular contraction. Many causes, including what you mentioned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will be watching that auction. It's not far from me and I'd like to pick up a few that I don't already have.


----------



## Firewood

It's 12°, partly cloudy and winds are at 8 mph. So it feels like 1°. Will most likely be single digits before too long.

Bbob - Sometimes I can feel my heart skip a beat. One time, I was laying down and felt it skip and all the sudden I felt myself falling. No, I didn't roll off the bed. But man, did that make me jump up in a heart beat (haha, see what I did there?). Anyway, not sure what happened, but hasn't happened since. I think I read somewhere that an occasional skip is not out of the ordinary, but definitely should be monitored. I hope it's nothing serious.

Bill - Glad to hear it's not broken, but still need to treat in gingerly so as not to piss it off more than you already have.

Mark - Don't you hate that? My son was a master at waiting for the coldest day of the year to say, Dad, can you help me change the CV joints in my car today? Grrr…

Rick - I've thought about putting up a few full sheets of slatwall. I still might, but it will be white if I do. I've also thought about French cleats instead. The French cleats would be stronger.

The pharmacy called today to let us know the shingles vaccine came in, so we went down and got our shots. We get another one in a couple months. So now I have a sore arm and a major headache from it.
Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Don't know about skipping….I do have a murmur going on. Find out next Monday what the Cardio people found out…

Starting to get that sawdust itch, again…..9' of 1×6 Ash left over…..might see about something small to do…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that is good you didn't break your wrist. I know sprains and tears can take a while to heal. I had to wear a wrist brace for a while after wrestling a drunk driver to jail. It sucked I could hardly hold a coffee cup. But I still did patrol work.

I'll tell my wife about that PVC. She can look it up in the internet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 38° to 42°, sprinkling and misting, overcast ceiling is 600 feet.

BBob, I skip beats. Sometimes quite a few and other times I don't feel them for a while, but I'm skipping some every time I'm on a monitor. Docs say it is normal. One of the nurses told me one time she skipped lots so they put her on a med for it. When I skip 2 or 3 in row, I feel a big beat. I first noticed it about 20 years ago. They said starting at about 50 is typical.

Glad you didn't break your wrist, Bill. I broke mine one time, but didn't know it. It bothered me for a while but healed up ok. Later a doc looking at an x-ray asked when I broke my wrist. I told him I didn't know I had. I got to thinking about it and remembered the troubles I had a few years earlier. I was demoing some conduit. A screw that was holding a strap wouldn't budge. I remember my writ popping when I was trying to loosen it with a screw driver. That had to be when it broke.

Y'all be careful doing those repetitive things like moving logs, ect. All us overhead guys; electricians, sheet metal and pipe fitters have our rotary cuff fixed just before we retire or right after ;-(

Those totes do look like furniture or jewelry boxes, Mike ;-) Definitely too good for tools, at least not the way I handle them!

Reindeer looks good CaptK. I may copy him when I get an around to it.

Working on the electric in the attic a little getting ready for the bath remodel. Glad I don't have artificial knees, probably would not be able to do what I'm doing. Was at code class tonight getting CEUs for my master license. Not sure how long I'll keep it. A friend that is 85 is renewing his. Swimbo has a medical procedure tomorrow, nothing real serious. I may have to go back to work so I can get time off to play a little. ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Grumpymike

Bbob Don't worry about the wifemate's heart skipping a beat … living with a dream boat like you would make any woman's heart skip a beat now and then …

Bill good thing that the wrist isn't broken, that just takes longer to heal and aches every time it rains.

And Mark, a belated well done on the Bootjacks … The personalizing is wonderful touch.

i haven't done much in the shop lately, just a bunch if cleaning, and I did get a new lathe … a full sized one this time, I just hit a sale from Grizzly with Free shipping on a 16X42 lathe … I really didn't want a 42" lathe but with the Price being what it was, I think I like it just fine … The only thing I had to give up was the reverse … I have never neede reverst in the past so I think that's one gold knob that I just don't need … till the next project I build any way.
I did turn it on and play with the speed lever and soon I will mount a bowl blank on itand see if I can screw up a perfectly nice chunk if wood …

Ya'll be safe in what you do and please, be well


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's frosty this morning, and frost on the lily…..It was 27, but now it's 29 ( oh wow). Plenty of sunshine, and the humidity is at 68%....The wind is light at 2 mph, and now it's warmed u to 32 (yea)...The high today will get up to 52.

We went into town last night to buy new iPhones, and go out to eat….We never made it to eat cause we were at AT&T for over 2 hours. We had to call and cancel our 7:00 reservations…Got to AT&T at 5:00…Our old phones were 6s, and about outdated….So now we have the new 10xr, with more crap than I'll ever figure out on it…(...These new phones were for our anniversary, which was the 3rd (43 years together), Christmas, and my birthday, which is today….So we had a 3fer….!! We'll try and make our supper reservations again for Friday or Saturday, maybe…

Mike…..I think white slatwall would look good. If my walls in the shop weren't already white, that's what I would do….But I have 9/16ths" OSB for walls, so it's a thought….But French cleats are nice, too..I thought about putting those up. It's nice to be able to move things around and re-arrange here and there….

Bill…..Glad to hear the wrist isn't broke…..It's good that you got it checked out just on account….A good brace should do the trick for a while….Just don't be wrestling any logs for a while…They'll be there. Not going anywhere.

That's all I've got for now. I have a guy here now doing some kitchen remodeling, so I'll see if he needs a cup of coffee…..Later, y'all….


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpymike, "dreamboat". Now that's funny I don't care where your from!

Looks like the weather's going to change today. We're suppose to get rain turning to snow later this evening. So I've got to get and get on landmine patrol before the get covered up till spring. then it's out to the shop and get my Xmas presents done.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Appears we have had a "dusting" of the white crap outside…it can go away, anytime.

Any Temp. below 50 degrees should be banned…..maybe Congress could find the spare time to do that….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBOB. It's not uncommon for a heart to skip a beat now and then. I was experiencing times of light headedness and dizziness. When they became more frequent and of longer duration, I began to worry. Then, on a Friday night it became so bad that I had to call 911 for paramedics. They got me to the hospital and diagnosed the problem: Ventricular tachycardia. What that means is that the heart starts skipping multiple beats. When this happens, no blood goes to your brain, and you feel light headed. It skips enough beats, you don't wake up again. The doctor told me that if I hadn't come in that Friday night, I wouldn't have awakened on Monday. I now have a pacemaker/defibrillator in my chest, and new medication. All this is just a long winded way of saying don't take chances: get it checked out. If they catch it early, they can treat it with medication alone.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, thanks for the info. I'll pass it on to the wife. She's going to check back with the doctor tomorrow. We'll see what he says then.

I got my xmas presents pretty much finished. Tomorrow I hot glue in the different components and they are done. Then I'm done and I can coast for a while!

We've got nothing be rain and snow in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Firewood

It's 12° and calm. Tonight we get a full moon. Not very interesting in itself, but this time it officially occurs at 12:12am on 12/12. Maybe they should name it the Aaron Rodgers Full Moon. LOL

A while back my BIL gave me some oak lumber he bought to build a bookcase out of. His health isn't too good these days, so I told him I could do it for him. Now he decided he doesn't want it anymore. So, I picked up a sheet of oak ply and will build one (or 2) bookcases for myself. Well see how far I get before the company comes in for the holidays.

Bandit - Ha. That's funny. Congress hasn't found the time to do anything productive in quite a long time. But there's always hope. I guess.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a frosty 25 this morning at the bus stop, almost half what it was Wednesday morning at the same time. I really hate this time of year but I'm still so very blessed to no longer be stuck by the mistake on the lake. Motivation for projects is waning, have to take care of the kid(s) for the vast majority of the day, not enough space in the garage and being too chilly are the big motivation killers for me and only one of those goes away occasionally, the other two are long range remediations. Tomorrow looks chilly as well with a bit of a reprieve over the weekend and back to winter like weather come Monday. I know the worst is yet to come but It'll start warming up by the end of February and there's always daylight savings time to look forward to come March 8th.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had quite a bit of rain over night and today. It may turn to snow later this evening.

I've been in the garage since 10am trying to flatten the backside of a plane iron. It's 2:30 and I'm still not done. I gave up for today. It's looking like it might take another 3-4 hours. There's got to be a faster way. Time to hit the shower!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob, 60 grit on a belt sander mounted in your vise. Keep the iron cool by taking it off the sander periodically, maybe even drunk it in ice water. Make sure you blow the sander out before you start using it for metal.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I did sort of give that a go on my 6×48 sander. Didn't quite get the results I was looking for. But then again I went pretty lite. I've decided to just go ahead and put an edge on this iron. I'll work on it a little more the next time I have to sharpen it. I've got get after the rest of my planes. Nonetheless thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bob, I kind of had a feeling you did. I know the feeling about not wanting to mess up a nice tool and then spending money again to replace it.

I'd like to build a long belt sander but I'm not sure where I'd store it at the moment. I've got to get my other projects completed before I can start in on the Radial Arm Saw / storage project in the shop. Maybe after Christmas and New Year's I can get back to my rec room/studio/playroom project and my master bath project too.

47 degrees heading to the mid 50s today and a good chance of snow Sunday into Monday. I'm glad it's Sunday, I've got venison to pick up Saturday and it's a 4 hour round trip.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old weather…..seem to be in a rut.

Feeling a bit better lately…..even used a small plane a few times….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Is a sunny 68° & 42% RH day in Phoenix.
Night time lows in mid 40's are at or below dew point. It is a rare occurrence to find wet car in morning in valley, but even roads are wet/slick until things heat up a little.

Nothing to report on shop due random family junk, fixing flat tires, replacing lost keys, and Dr appointments; ALL taking too much time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Temps rising into the 50's for the weekend and lots of rain. The couple of inches snow we had Tuesday night is all gone now. Fine by me! Twisted my 'bad' knee (only half of the meniscus is left in there) early Tuesday working down low repairing my daughters car door. POP! I lucked out. Thought for sure I tore I messed it up again. At least tore ligaments or tendons. Major pain the next day! Following day? Not so bad! Guess I just pulled a muscle. Whew! When I blew out that knee the first time, years ago, I literally saw stars and a guy caught me while I was hitting the ground!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was around 50 today. Maybe rain tomorrow. Maybe snow on Sunday. Maybe snow on Monday.


----------



## BurlyBob

So this is the Christmas gift project I've been working on for the last few days. I copied it from a posted project here by Brady back on 10-30-19. My wife found the multi colored lights. I king of like them and they have different sequences. All and all a really inexpensive gift and very simple to put together. You think I should post it on the projects pages?





































We're suppose to get a little snow tonight. It's going to be warmer tomorrow so if it does snow it'll melt off by evening.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 31°, calm and humidy is 100%. According to NOAA, it only got up to 36° yesterday, but it felt warmer than that

Bbob - Those look great they look like modified Edison lamps to me I thought about making some to sell but never got around to it. Not really into the selling part of this hobby. I guess I never had enough confidence in my skills.

Marty - Glad your knee is on the mend. I blew mine out last February and had to have surgery. I think that might be what triggered my PMR which I'm still battling. This year kind of sucked health-wise. But I still feel blessed. There are many way worse off than I am so I really can't complain.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, those rectangular log lamps look very cool!

Rained all day yesterday hovering the the high 40's to low 50's (eventually) and today it's cold again but headed to the mid-50's later on.

I've been having a heck of a time trying to heat my garage so I can get out there, get organized and make more projects. I have a 1500W oil filled electric radiator that isn't cutting it. I turned it on yesterday morning and it took 8 hours to raise the temperature only 6 degrees. I'm looking for an electric solution that can take me +10 degrees in less than an hour as efficiently as possible. Fortunately, Duke Energy isn't jerking me around with the bill hiding a bunch of fees so the KwH rate isn't hidden, unfortunately, it's $0.14/KwH so running it for 8 hours is only $1.68 which doesn't seem like much but added to a bill that otherwise hovers around $55/month, it could add up. I would even be ok with it, if it worked but 6 degrees in 8 hours is failure.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...FOGGY outside, real foggy, hard to even see a city block….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A small skiff of snow this morning after a rain shower yesterday evening. A bit slick taking the wife to work this morning. About 28° and foggy yet this morning. Glad I get to hide in the shop.

Those are neat lights BBob. Cool idea.

Busy in the shop lately. Just about get caught up and along comes more orders. Folks are going to run out of time soon to get something made and shipped by Christmas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, I would think that for warming in a short period of time and not leaving it warm all the time, you'll want some sort of forced air heater that heats air and not objects. You might find that the radiator works more efficiently if you leave it on all the time. Once the concrete and other objects warm up, they will stay warm. I use something like this in my shop. I have it mounted up high and turn it down to 50 when I'm not in there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are saying we may get 1/4" of ice and several inches of sleet and snow starting tomorrow afternoon. Sounds great. Luckily I will not be at work.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill the sound of that much ice and sleet really sucks. You'd definitely going to be busy with car accidents if you were on duty.

I'm setting up my spray booth today and getting ready to shoot the cabinet doors. Hoping I can be done with them by Monday afternoon. Looks pretty certain I'll be leaving the heat on overnight.

Yeti, a friend of mine gave me a monster radiant 220 heater a few years ago. This this is old! It still had the thread wrapped power cord. I rewired it, new plug and does that puppy put out the heat. It's got 4 coil heat elements in it. It's about the size of a suitcase. It's really made a difference in my shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. Those would light up someone's life. Pretty neat, if you ask me.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Glad you guys like those lights. Tomorrow I'm giving the first to the wife of my friend who gave me the beam.

Today ended on a high note. Spent most of trying to flatten the back of a plane iron. What a chore! I got it real close. I went to work on the sole and that couldn't have worked better, maybe another hour or so and it'll be perfect. Only 22 left after that one.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Thanks! You're absolutely right. It could be a lot worse! Many other folks here are dealing with much bigger issues, and my good thoughts and prayers go out to them. I'll get by. And I'm sure you will too with your positive attitude! The 
knee's pretty 'wonky' pain-wise. I think I got a little over-confident on it. Shoulda known better. Another surgery is not in my plans. I think I'll be fine for a while. As we say in these parts, 'Eh! Whadeva!'. My Texas friends love that!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 37° to 42°, sprinkly and misty, overcast ceiling is 3500 feet.

Granddaughter had a 21st birthday lunch for the family today. I'll bet the real party is about to start about now! ;-))

Those lights do look good BBob.

BigBlock, I agree with Bill, infrared will probably be the most economical and effective way to heat. I don't recall the forced air and baseboard heat load calcs for sure, too much fog affecting memory, but I think it was about 10 watts per square foot. 15,000 watts will probably satisfy the comfort issue. The Long Yankee Green issue might be a problem.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Frosty last night but we'll be headed close to 60 later today and even higher Monday and Tuesday.

Thanks all who responded about my heating woes, the sheer mass of metal and concrete is certainly one of the biggest challenges. I have seen that working in the evening on warmer days works best, especially if I open the garage before and during the warmest time of the day to pre-heat everything in the garage. I have to be careful about drastic differences in humidity to avoid condensation on any of the cast iron. I'm reluctant to spend too much on anything hear as it's that much less I can spend when we move and I can build exactly what I want, namely an outdoor wood boiler with radiant heating in the house and throttled heating in a detached 40'x80' shop, but that's still a ways off yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## BurlyBob

There's sun out now, but there are some seriously dark foreboding clouds hanging over the Elkhorns. Could be snow or it could be rain. Only time will tell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's snowing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow or rain. Just thought you would want to know.

Stay safe, dry and warm and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day out here. All sunshine and in the low 30's. Should keep warming up a bit for the next few days.

Bill I was watching some highlights of the football game there. They are having all kinds of fun in the snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Football here? Don't think so. Maybe KC.


----------



## Festus56

> Football here? Don't think so. Maybe KC.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes thats the one. thought maybe you were in the same path.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 19° and overcast. We had a light dusting of snow last night. Glad it wasn't more than that.

Bookcase is coming along. I should have all parts cut today, but I have a therapy appt today. Hopefully that won't derail my plans too much.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 20° this morning and should be bright sunshine all day. High in the mid 30's today and in the 40's the next couple days.

Back to the shop. Have a few projects to get finished this week. Will do a road trip to deliver several Christmas orders this weekend.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 28 and cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. It's much colder than where we've been for the last couple of weeks. But, I'm glad I'm home.

We got home last night around 8:00 PM and rested for a bit before going to bed. My butt felt like it was flat as a pancake. I drove 12 hours the first night we got off the boat and 10 hours the second night to get home. I was whipped when I got home. Now to catch up on all the things I missed. WOW! 147 posts here on our thread since last week when I got on here. You guys are sure gabberboxes. LOL

We had a wonderful time in the Caribbean however my wife picked up something and we have to take her to the doctors to see what germ she picked up. So, I have to go for now and call the doctor's office. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

About 2-3" of that white crap is on the ground, outside…colder than the rearend of a Siberian Bat.

And…it is a Monday….figures….

Van needs new sparkplugs, need to get the van into the local shop/garage and have them do the work. I am NOT going to do it standing out in my driveway…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Chilly Monday in Phoenix. :-( 
It was 38° & 79% RH at sunrise. They say it feels like 34°, and I agree it's freezing cold.
Heading for only 61° as high today.

Had a change of pace this weekend. SWMBO booked a room at historic Biltmore Waldorf Astoria Hotel Sat, so we could attend her annual company party Sat night and then stagger home to bed, instead of driving. Way to much food, alcohol, and dancing; did I mention is was open bar and free food? They give out ~$50,000 in cash prizes, including a top prize of $20,000. Wife won $2,500 last year, and was hoping to do better this year. Instead all she brought home was a hangover. 
Thanks to the holiday party, nothing was accomplished in shop this weekend, and here we are back to reality on another annoying Monday. Was a fun diversion while it lasted.

Only 8 more shop(ing) days till Christmas, guess it's time to get serious about presents? :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got very little snow yesterday, but may get 6" today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 35° to 45°, sprinkly and misty, partly sunny, overcast ceiling is 3800 feet.

Guess I'll work on the bathrooms a little today. Got my roof vent up last night. Need to support it. I don't trust the sticky back adhesive that comes on the duct work. 20 years down the road, it will probably be exhausting in the attic creating a mold issue ;-(

Our grandson is home from his tour of duty in Djibouti. It was a combo of military and commercial flights. He flew Ethiopian Airlines out of there. Glad the Boeing 737 MAX is still grounded!

Don, I hope your bride did not bring anything nasty home off the boat.

Y'all stay snug as a bug in a rug. Looking at the news, it looks like most of the rest of the country is snowed in! Our worst winter weather used to be in November. Lately, we have roses blooming in December ;-)










Maybe that one will open for Christmas Day? ;-))


----------



## bandit571

If it is all the same, Bill….I'd just as soon you keep that stuff. Had to walk down to the Post Office a bit ago…3-1/2 city blocks each way, to mail out a small package. Feet ain't quite used to that….I also stopped at one of the Antique stores on the way back home….had to keep moving, lest they put a price sticker on me….

Van goes into the shop Wed. morning…at 0900…..not sure when it gets done….or how $$$.....Dodge V-6 is a PITA to change the plugs on…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's in the teens already. We're headed to Boise in the am to pickup our daughter at the airport, then stop in for a short visit with the boys. I've got to make a shopping list for Woodcraft and Cabela's tonight.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's fairly nice considering it's winter time here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 27 and cloudy with a high of 32 expected today.

It has been rough getting started around here after getting home. It's that jet lag you just can't kick even though I drove home. All toll, I drove 22 hours from Florida to home. The only bad part of the driving experience was driving through the mountains of West "by God" Virginia and it was at night too. The roads were wet and I was afraid they would ice over. The wife was sick all the way home. After getting home, I called the doctor to get her in to see them and they wanted her to go to the ER to get checked out. So, off we went to the ER and found that she caught a Virus from the trip. She had a fitful sleep last night. I had to get a couple of packages off today as my etsy shop sold some stuff for me while I was gone. One was to Canada.

*FF Bill*, I was looking through some of the thread this morning and saw where you posted something about Schneider Auctions. Is that where you buy your stuff. I couldn't believe the planes they had there. WOW! BTW, thanks for the heads up on FB. I appreciated it.

*Rick*, how are you doing. I hope you are doing better.

*BB Yeti*, I though of you while I was driving on 95 and 77 through the Carolina's on my way home. If my wife would've been feeling better, I would have tried to look you up. I'm not sure where about's you would have been though.

Okay, enough is enough, I've had my say and it's time to say good bye for now. I nee to go out and get reacquainted with my shop. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's 47° & 22% RH @8:30am this morning in Phoenix. Desert is finally drying out after all the rain. 
Dew point is down to 12°, LOL
High is only going to be 62° today. So it's hoodie weather to work in garage. 
Might get last of shop boxes unpacked this afternoon, once it warms up. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…the only view uglier than in my mirror, is the view out the windows….yuck. Winter got here about a week too early.


----------



## MSquared

^^^ Ditto. Just above freezing and steady rain ….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 30° today. Not much snow melted, but the roads did clear off. Kids still have another snow day tomorrow. Some side roads still icy. We ended up with about 5".

Don, I haven't bought anything from Schneider yet, but I expect I will soon. Planes. Other tools. The one I have bought from is called BCL.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 23°, DP is 16 and winds are 15 mph and gusting to 23. I hate winter.

Bookcase is coming along nicely. Should be ready for finish after tomorrow.

Don - welcome back from your cruise. I wish I was going on one. Hope your wife feels better soon. It sucks getting sick on vacation

CaptK - I'll take that 62° if you don't want it.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy was it cold in Boise today. Daughter's plane was an hour late getting on the ground. The plane had trouble as the flaps wouldn't respond. They circled for an hour or more and made a real hot fast landing. The plane was directed to an isolated part of the field as the brakes were to hot to approach the landing terminal. Daughter has some photos of the fire trucks hosing the brakes to cool them down. I'm taking bets they put that plane out of service for a day or three.
On a high note had a great prime rib later in the evening.


----------



## Firewood

It's 5°, DP -2 and winds are gusting to 18 MPH making it feel like -12. Did I mention I hate winter?

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..is it Spring yet?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Boy was it cold in Boise today. Daughter s plane was an hour late getting on the ground. The plane had trouble as the flaps wouldn t respond. They circled for an hour or more and made a real hot fast landing. The plane was directed to an isolated part of the field as the brakes were to hot to approach the landing terminal. Daughter has some photos of the fire trucks hosing the brakes to cool them down. I m taking bets they put that plane out of service for a day or three.
> On a high note had a great prime rib later in the evening.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> That's a little dicey, I would have been concerned, my wife would have to have been peeled off the ceiling. They'll have it out of service for as little time as possible. Probably new brake and pads along with a more involved tire inspection on top of diagnosing and repairing the primary failure to the satisfaction of the FAA and the NTSB. Could be 18-24 hours, could be a few weeks, just depends on what they find.


----------



## bandit571

21 degrees, "Lake Effect Snow".....how long until it is Spring?

$180 or so, to change out the sparkplugs on the van….the OEM plugs. 178K miles on the plugs Dodge installed on the assembly line in 2010. IF the weather had been nice, warm ( above 70 degrees) and I had a place to work….it would have been a LOT cheaper to do my own….plugs were $38 as it was….

Not about to work on the van in the driveway, when the weather is like today…...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

BBYETI, Your so very correct about the tires and brakes. But the bigger issues will be the hydraulics. the reason for the hot landing and hard stop was that the flaps were unresponsive. Those are controlled by hydraulics. this flight started in Phoenix and at some point they thought it was ice that caused the problems with the hydraulics.

Hot dog for me. I started finishing my last woodworking project for the winter. I'm spraying some cabinet doors. Lord willing I'll have them done by this time tomorrow night. Today I shot 3-4 coats of shellac and if all goes well tomorrow I might get the same of a WB poly on them.

I also farted around with some hand plane irons on my 6×478 belt sander. Doing it by hand on that seems to be the way to go. I'm thinking that trying it with the belt running causes it to round over the outside corners. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be tossing an iron for a 60 1/2. It's so darn pitted I doubt it would have any meat left after I get it flattened.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 39° to 44°, overcast ceiling is 2600 feet, rain starting. Several inches expected in the lowlands with flooding. Not here unless the water gets about 400 feet deep ;-) 3 feet of snow in the mountains with impossible driving conditions.

Capt K, "Dew point is down to 12°, LOL" Seems like your dew would look like a light snow storm ;-)

BBob, What kind of airplane had the problem? Was it wind that caused it to be cold in Boise? We had a lot of 0° days with a good stiff breeze walking to catch the school bus down there ;-( When it got too far below 0° the lady that lived at the bus stop would invite us in her house to wait for the bus.

Bandit, I never changed the plugs on my F350 van. I think who ever Ford had do it probably had 42" arms with at least 2 elbows. I noticed on the Super Duty pickups, they don't bother with opening the hood, they lift the body off the chassis. Not a DYI adventure in my book.

Fiddling around here in the house with the bathroom projects is making my hip feel like I am still working. Suppose I am, but not too hard. Thank God for retirement!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like I hit the Daily Jackpot with a straight post number ;-) As the thread owner, don't you provide the prizes Rick? ;-)) ;-)) ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's 16 and cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. Last nights low was +8 and with the wind chill factored in, it was -1. I had the fire place fired up and it helped a little but not enough for the wife. I miss the Florida weather.

I've been busy catching up on all the things that needed attention while I was gone. So many things to do and so little time to do them. Family Christmas gathering this weekend at our place and I've got lots to do to get ready. So, this will be brief, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny with near freezing 35° this morning in Phoenix. Forecast to reach 63° later today. Feels colder than it looks, brrr. 
It's a super busy month. Daughters B-day was yesterday, mine is a few days away, and my youngest son's is between Christmas and New years. Wife went out of town for most of the week, leaving me extra work. Between Holidays, all extra family events and tasks, sinus issues, and a general lack of motivation; nothing is getting done in the shop this week. Only thing that got me excited yesterday was seeing rib roast is on sale < $4 lb for holidays. Looks like prime rib and rib-eye steak is in my future! :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Klutz. Standing rib roast hasn't been $4 per pound around here since Regan was in office. What a great deal.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## MSquared

Mid 20's - Clear Blue Skies - Mild Breeze. Coooold!!!!!

Mmmmm …. Prime Rib!! I don't mess with it much. Salt, Pepper, Garlic. Let the roast speak for itself! Medium Rare… 125 deg's on the thermometer. Has anyone done Yorkshire Pudding with it? Decadent! Haven't made that in ages. Au Jus over everything. Good night nurse!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Right now as we near mid day it's 60° with 25% humidity and a 23° dew point … Now for ya'll in the frozen parts that was not a typo … 60° is correct … Quite chilly this morning, but no frost yet this year.
Spark plugs? heck I remember buying them at the local Shucks Auto Parts for 98 cents per plug … Now there something like $18.00 per each … but then again we used to change the plugs every 10,000 miles …

*Marty* ya made me hungry … I had to stop and go make a PBJ.

Everybody stay safe and be well


----------



## MSquared

Grumpymike - I hear 'ya!! We'll be doing one at some point during the Holidays.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a light dusting of snow this morning which melted off pretty much before it started again an hour ago. Now it's snowing like crazy and sticking. It's that really nice heavy wet stuff.

So I've got one coat of WB poly left to spray on these cabinet doors. I'm shooting one side, letting it dry for an hour then shooting the other side. In about 15 minutes I start the final coat. It'll be real nice to have this project done.

Tomorrow I'll be back working on hand planes.


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere, there is a group of Brass Monkeys, who are missing something important to them….

Spark plugs were $5.95 each….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember buying plugs cheap too back in highschool and the chevy L6 had enough room under the hood and beside the engine that you could play pit stop and have all six out in under 10 seconds with an impact wrench if you were so inclined. Today, not so much. When I worked at a Honda motorcycle dealership back in 04'-06' some of the bikes and Aquatrax too iridium plugs that ~15 years ago cost $38 each!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's over! I'm Done! Only thing left is the clean up! Another half hour and I'm taking down my spray booth. Whew am I glad to be at the end of this one.

This last bit of snow left about an inch on the ground and will surely be gone by noon.


----------



## MSquared

So, Yesterday we had a B-A Snow Squall. 'Obtained' a shot of it coming across the Hudson River from the West. This shot is from high up in downtown Manhattan on the West Side and Southern tip of the island. It still hit us, full blast, around 45 miles East and clear out to Montauk Point, then out to sea. The snow was sideways and fast! Complete White Out, then poof! Gone. We get some nutty weather around here! You'll notice it's a time-lapse, but not a fast one. It hit almost that quick!

Snow Squall


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 26° at the moment. Yesterday we got down to 1°. We were close to 40 today and will get close to 50 by Monday. No precipitation expected in the next week or so.

Dang Marty, that's one heck of a squall.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Firewood

Here's a pic of the bookcase so far. I need a couple more shelves and some sort of color, but haven't picked a winner yet


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a real fine looking bookcase Mike. It looks like oak from here. I've used medium walnut Danish oil and oil based poly with great results. It would be the same finish I used on that fishing rod chest of drawers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 52° dropping down to 47° maybe, overcast ceiling is 500 feet, raining continental style. If this keeps up we will have 3" in a couple days.

I don't remember having to change the spark plugs too often, but the points were every 2500 miles in the 390 in my '74 4×4xFord or walk ;-))

Book case does look fantastic, Mike.


----------



## MSquared

Yeah Mike - It was a 'weather event'. Which is cool since I'm a weather watcher. Crystal clear and cold out there now.
Beautiful bookcase BTW!!

TS - Sheeesh! I haven't set points in decades! I still have the tools though. Matter of fact, I was fixing my son's dead-in-the-water Nissan recently. Had it towed home. I knew it was a bad coil when I went to give him a jump. Easy fix, right? I was stumped for a few minutes there looking for it. Finally figured out it was inside the distributor! It's kinda like doing micro surgery working on some engine electronics these days!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Great bookcase.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Don, what ship were you on? Did you see that two carnival ships collided. Not major though.


----------



## Firewood

It's 34° after hitting s high of around 40 today. Nice to leave the fridgid temps behind for a while.

Had my follow up appt with the urologist today. My PSA dropped to 0.01. Yeah me! Hopefully it will stay that low.

Thanks for the comments on the bookcase. I got 2 more shelves done today. Bbob, I tried the medium walnut Watco, but it came out much lighter than your fishing cabinet.

Bill - I saw the video if that collision. With all the sophisticated equipment they have at their disposal, hiw does that even happen? Carnival seems to make the news (negatively) more than any other cruise line. I enjoy cruising, but don't think I could ever get myself to book with carnival.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Seems like it was a 'severe wind gust' or 'wind shear' in aviation terms. Can't mess with Mother Nature! However, you're right. The ship looked way too close to begin with. But, they do pack 'em in close in touristy places like Cozumel. One would think it was predictable with all the technology aboard. Go around and try again. This comes from all my 'knowledge' of backing 28-30 footers into a slip in high winds …. Haa! I'm a genius! A tiny dot compared to a cruise ship! Who knows, could have come from anywhere. Micro Burst. But dang! To push a ship like that? The captain did try to avoid it. I'm no fan of cruises….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, I didn't look at the temp today, but about 52° ish again. Overcast ceiling is 2600 feet. 3.5" in the gauge today. More coming, but nothing like it was last night. All the in-laws around Chehalis and Centralia are on flood alert.

Marty, I haven't done points for decades either. As soon as a reliable electronic conversion kit became available for the 4×4xFord, I put it in. Never looked back ;-) New cars today don't need tune up, just gas and oil ;-) Ties don't even need filling, just an occasional checkup


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been several nice days in a row here. It is 48° here this morning and should get to the upper 50's later. Finally getting rid of the ice on the shady part of our street.

Got the last two Christmas orders in the mail yesterday. Still have several completed bigger projects that I need to deliver to SD on Monday. Will get them all finished today and ready.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and 25 so far and heading to an incredible 41 today. Yehaw!  Just like summer, er almost. LOL

*FF Bill*, Yes I saw that on the news about the two ships colliding. And, no it wasn't mine. I was on the ship, "Breeze". We had a port where we had to squeeze in like that too. That bow took out part of the dinning room. I'll bet those people in the dinning area was surprised to see a bow come into their eatery. LOL

*WI Mike*, I agree that book case looks pretty darn good. Is is for you or someone else?

Talk about spark plugs! I used to work for AC Spark Plug and I used to make the steel "shells" that the porcelain sat in. I could have had any spark plugs I wanted while working there, but didn't see the need to steal them. In the beginning, I would take my old set of plugs in and sand blast them re-gap and re-use them. I had two sets that I would trade off. Later, the plugs got so good that you didn't need to change them out because they would last 30,000 miles or more. They would throw tons of spark plugs away just because the paint was wrong on the plugs. They were perfectly good plugs except for the paint.

Well, we have family showing up today so, I need to help the wife get the house ready to receive. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..can I go back and hibernate….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Welcome to the first day of Winter. Only three more months till Spring: bet you're excited about that, huh?

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

39° and sunny this morning. Will get to lower 40's today and hopefully 50 by Monday.

Don - The bookcase is for me. We had a couple of oatmeal wood bookcases we abandoned when we moved, so we still have boxes of books sitting in our storage room. I may need to build a 2nd one. We'll see.

As for cruising, I've only been on Royal Caribbean ships so far, but will be on the Celeberty Edge in June.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 42° dropping down to 39° tonight, overcast ceiling is 3700 feet with a typical WW drizzle. 1 1/3" in the gauge today. Noon +/- to noon +/- total ;-))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's dark, 42F & 45% RH in Phoenix at 5a this morning. Supposed to warm up to 74F today!

Bah Humbug to everyone! Sorry, Got some early Christmas presents from Krampus. :-0)

- Blue screen on main PC Thursday night, ended up hard drive was losing bits and needs to be replaced.

- Friday morning my backup PC went nuts after latest Win10 update, and it refuses to boot normally. Windows repair wants to delete everything and start fresh. Need to get some files off first, so I tried another box to get online and order repair parts.

- Dusted off a 3rd PC my oldest son was using till he got a new laptop for school last summer, and 1 min after boot up it blue screens with memory error. Find out hard drive boot sector is bad, and can't be repaired - another dead drive. 
In case you lost count; That's 3 dead PC with 3 bad hard drives in less than 36 hours.

Dug out another old PC that hadn't been used in a year. Yeah, this POS works! 
Order some parts last night. They get delivered Christmas eve, but I am not counting on it with my luck.
If this one dies, have 2 gaming PC in my youngest son's room and can borrow one of those if needed.

Afraid this string of events was KARMA, and worried it may get worse?
See, During black Friday sales in November had a choice: either buy a new smart TV, or parts to build a new PC; as budget couldn't afford both. I bought the TV?

Kick klutz while he's down: 
The $3.97 lb rib roast mentioned earlier was limited supplies, and ran out 1st day. When I show up Thursday to get mine, they were sold out. Another grocery chain had them for $4.47 for holidays; but sold out also Thursday.

Based on the way things went, pretty sure the scratch off Lottery tickets bought Thursday, that I stuff into Christmas stockings will be losers this year. :-(

Maybe luck was changing slightly by Saturday? Besides finding a working PC, while I was picking up milk Saturday, learned meat resupply truck had arrived, and I snagged whole rib for $4.47 lb. Have nice 4 bone rib roast, and half dozen thick steaks out of the deal. Fingers crossed this is sign of things to come. 

Oops, typed too soon. Weather forecast shows 4 days of rain starting Sunday night/Monday. :-( 
Hope you have better luck than this klutz!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

About half of that white crap has melted away….hope the rest soon follows…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 36° on the way to 52°. Nice temps for this time of year.

Today marks 46 years with the LOML. We went out for a nice dinner last night. Hopefully, we'll have another 46 years together, but that would make me ~114 by that time, so not putting much money on that bet. Either way, I'll enjoy whatever time we have together.

CaptK - That seems pretty odd to lose all those drives in that short amount of time. Hopefully you've seen the end of it.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's beginning to look like Christmas, NOT! No snow in sight which is a good thing and won't be for a while. The forecast is warm weather for the next 2 weeks. I love it! Yesterday was drop dead gorgeous and I had the shop doors open all day long. The temp today should be near or above 50 with lot's of sunshine. I feel like I'm dreaming. But, I'll take it.

We had our annual siblings Christmas get together yesterday and as usual, consumed the usual amounts of alcohol. I had a great time with the in-law siblings. Glad to see them come and hated to see them go. We're planning on a group vacation this summer in the mountains. Should be fun.

*Capt. Klutz*, you sure had your fill of bad luck with your computers. These things give me nightmares worrying about them crashing. I've had the same lap top for about 10 years now and it's still going strong. Oops, I hope I didn't just jinx things.

Well gang, I'm gonna go out and throw the doors open again and play in my shop for the rest of the day. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks 
Well it was 40 odd something at 5:AM but I wasn't fully awake yet and I just don't remember exactly what it was, so I'll be at the whipping post on Wed at noon.

Right now as I sit down to eat my lunch, it's just a scosh over the 70° mark and climbing … Cloudy skies and 4 days of rain in the forecast … Now depending on which news channel you tune in to, it will start to rain Sunday night or Tuesday … but it will rain for four days … And they all agree that there is no snow in sight unless your in the high country a couple of hundred miles north of us …

*Klutz* ... a couple of weeks ago a Gal I know set her Monster Drink on my computer desk … a definite no-no at my house, and it spilled into the laptop keyboard … Yep it was DOA at the Geek squad … well My wife's nice computer hadn't been turned on in over a year so I said "well I'll just use that one … 'yep you betcha' ... it ran for about 6 minutes and the hard drive crashed … So back down to the Geek squad and purchase a new computer … but with all the Snowbirds in town, now they can't have the new machine ready to deliver for 5 days … might as well cut off an arm … 
What is it? is there a small time bomb hooked up to the hard drive? And why are computers all un-repairable or non repairable?

You'd think that at the cost of these things someone would have a repair shop some where … and the folks that work for geek squad don't make that much money, so why do other computer guys want $150.00 per hour when the only thing they know is … "Reformat the hard drive" ...

Ok, ok off the soap box and crawling back under the staircase .

Please do it safely and be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We'll have rain starting tomorrow morning and ending Thursday. At least that's what they say.

Mike. Congratulations on your anniversary. 46 years is a pretty good run.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man Capt'n, that really is a nasty string of bad luck. At least you were able to boot an older PC, every time I've done that and not immediately done a virus software update as soon as it connects to the internet it's locked up tight pretty quick. I've gotten to the point where I just buy a new cheap laptop every 2 years and when it dies, I yank the hard drive and drop it in a remote drive box. That allows me to copy everything I haven't updated or saved somewhere else. Most recently I lost a bunch of trail camera videos from my old house, most were nothing special but one really good video of 7 turkey and another video of an epic squirrel battle are gone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 43° dropping down to 40° tonight, overcast ceiling popped up to 6500 feet. The cloud ceiling will move on to the other side of Ol' Sol tomorrow. 5 wunnerful, wunnerful days of partly cloudy sunshine coming up. 1/2" in the gauge today. We got 5 1/3" this go round. Good guess weather man; he said 3 to 6.

Congrats, WIMike. 46 is a milestone for sure.

GMike, It is a throw-a-way world ;-) Production in China is so cheap it isn't worth the labor to fix it. Swimbo's laptop had trouble last year. We bought her a cheaper laptop and sent it back. Geek Squad sent it to KY for a couple months. I think the updates saying it is in process every few days are total BS! They did a half vast job. It had the 3 year fix or replace guarantee. She uses it a lot in genealogy research daily. After a couple more months, they gave up and gave us in store credit for $1K ;-)) ;-)) I think they build to a 3 year 1 month price point to cover themselves on that 3 year warranty. They did not expect anyone to use it that much ;-))

Robo calling telemarketers seem to be losing the Christmas spirit. No sense of humor at all. Yesterday they wanted to lower CC rate to 0%. I gave them a fictitious and a balance to make their mouth water. After repeating the number for her 3 or 4 times, she transferred me to her manager. I repeated it again. He said have a great day co* $**er ;-)) ;-)) Last summer it got to where the phone was ringing half a dozen times a day. They would hang up just after they triggered the voice mail if we do not answer. A double PIA! These fictitious CC numbers or keeping them on the phone as long as possible seems to be the most effective strategy. Do Not Call List is a joke. Blocked calls can still leave a VM. We only have 1 or 2 calls a week now.


----------



## bandit571

Run errands most of the day….never got back to the shop. Oh well…

Most of the white stuff has melted away…..

"I'm dreaming of a Muddy Christmas…."


----------



## MSquared

'One way' I like to mess with the telemarketers is to say 'Wait a minute, the FedEx person's at the door'. I put the phone down by the radio and waist their time. I hear they get paid by time on a call and results. Plus, there's always the 'crimes scene ploy'. I do that occasionally if I'm in the mood. Maybe a gun shot and scream sound effect would be cool! I also act feeble and gullible to keep them on the line for a while.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, I think my LB caused them to start using fake numbers on their caller ID display. He called one outfit on their 800 number so much that they begged him to quit calling ;-)) I don't recall what they did to get him that mad. Probably kept calling and calling so he started calling and calling ;-)) He blows a whistle in the phone sometimes.

When caller ID displays our number, I always wonder what I want. I can't think of any reason I would be calling me ;-)) The last couple times it showed me calling me it was a the computer license scam. I keep them on the phone for quite a while because I can't seem to get to the screen that gives them control of my laptop.

Last one told me to google their site. I told him google says "this is a scam." Last one said, "Yes, it is." and hung up ;-)) I couldn't believe he admitted it.


----------



## bandit571

Been getting a notice through Email….about my PayPal Account being restricted/frozen. whatever….Problem? Haven't even had a PayPal account in almost 3 years….cc I used for that? Long gone, don't even use that bank….usually just mark as Phishing, and send it in….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been in the 50's here and should continue for a few days. Will be out of the shop tomorrow. Have to make a road trip to SD tomorrow. My ride is ready and I get to help Santa deliver presents to some of the best folks….. My Customers!! The weather is nice so hope to make it a quick 12hr. run.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had family here the last 2 days and have been busy with the grandsons. Would you believe it made it to 50
today? I might be able to get some time in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday we got up to 53. Sure was nice for a change. I remember going out for our anniversary when it was around -20. We'd be the only ones in the restaurant. Those were the days when we'd get all dressed up and fancy. Nobody seems to do that anymore.

I stained the shelves for the bookcase and am thoroughly disgusted with them. I'm probably going to end up scrapping them and starting over. My finishing sucks.

Deb was getting calls from that PayPal scam and she doesn't even have a PayPal account. I told them to send a statement via registered mail and I'd look into it. Never heard back from them

Stay safe everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's been warm here too. Christmas Day is supposed to be 65 and sunny. Kinda ruins my mood.

Mike, what are the shelves made from. I thought it was red oak. That usually stains pretty well.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny out this morning and the temp is at 40. It's supposed to be sunny all day long with the temp near 50. Yay!

*FF Bill*, I'm sorry your feeling moody on a sunny warm day. This is gonna be a nice Christmas due to the weather. LOL

*WI Mike*, I'm sorry for missing that little tidbit about your anniversary. I musta read right over it. Anyway, Happy Anniversary to you and your missus. I hope you guys get to enjoy many more years.

*Festus*, be careful on the roads and watch out for reindeer.

Well, my little munchkin grandchildren are here right now. We're watching them today while their dad is working. They are a handful. I had to make them the toaster Waffles this morning for breakfast. LOL They think I'm a genius at cooking. I also fed them some candy canes too. They'll be wired all day long. Giggle. Oh crap, I'm gonna have them all day long. That wasn't very smart on my part. Gulp! Anyway, they are calling for me again so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Bill - they are red oak plywood with banding on each edge. I managed to smear some glue that didn't sand off so the seam is very blotchy. And even though I tested the color on scrap pieces, I'm not happy with the result. I have some wide oak boards and may just remake the shelves from that and avoid the frustration.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from Phoenix!
At 7am was still dark, 48F and 48% RH. 
Now that light has appeared at 8am, it's 54F, cloudy, with slight breeze too. 
Heading for 68F today, with several days of rain forecast to start tonight.

*Mike* Sorry to read about bookcase finishing issues. Red Oak always gives me fits when adding color. Never had good luck with golden oak color. Always too much orange, or pink. Darker colors always force me to blend a burnt umber/walnut brown color to get less red/orange too. Best luck resolving it.

Regarding PC catastrophe's: 
Every time I move, always lose at least one hard drive in the half dozen desktop PC in house. They don't like being bounced around in transport as they get old. During my move end of Oct, didn't lose any. Son's PC had a loose wire on his drive, but not bad drive. 
Have been waiting for a hard drive to fail, and boy did they. :-(
Also have to say that my youngest son has newest desktop PC (2014) in house. I built the main PC I use back in 2012. Most my desktop PC got a new hard drive in summer of 2015, when Windows 10 was released after another move. Considering I run several machines 24/7, and nothing major has died since 2015; some might consider the failures karma reminding me: PC's do not last forever.

Happy to report that slight bit of motivation arrived yesterday, and the last of cardboard boxes in garage were unpacked, and my shop liquids are safely stored now. 
Still have 3 boxes of misc stuff on work bench that need disposition. But I am out of rack storage space, or nooks/crannies to hide stuff and get it out of my way. Could really use a couple of wall cabinets in garage, a battery operated tool rack with charging station, and better scrap wood storage system; to help maximize space. But every time I work in garage, SWMBO is asking about her blanket chest, so shop projects may have to wait. 

BTW - Do not wish me a happy birthday today. It's just another day. I stopped celebrating and counting them 10+ years ago.  
Plan today is to take it easy like every other day; and finish it off eating prime rib dinner, with nice bottle of Cabernet. Might even dig into my favorite Forty Creek Copper Pot sipping whisky I found stashed during the move, while I am waiting on prime rib to cook. Drooling just thinking about it all.
Cheers everyone! 

Be Happy, Stay healthy, and Play safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

i hate when I miss getting some glue off. Have you ever tried using some mineral spirits wiped across areas like that to see if there is any glue residue. It works well.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday, leave it at that….

Last night's excursion into the shop…









all 4 corners now have box joints….waiting to be trimmed, once the groove for a bottom panel is done….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I got tired of glue blotching my work. I came up with the idea of using a little Danish oil adjacent to the seam.
So far it seems to work. Sorry to hear that your Danish oil isn't working for you. The thought of scraping all the work you've done so far sounds gut wrenching.

It's cloudy out and headed to the mid 40's. No snow in sight till the first of the month. The snow pack is not looking to good, around 60% of average. Like always I'm wanting a lot more.


----------



## Firewood

BBob - Yeah, it sickens me too thinking about tossing all 6 shelves, but I am my own worst enemy when it comes to being satisfied with a project. If the color was close to what I wanted, I'd probably just put the best edge out and live with it even though I'd never be happy with them. I'll figure out something. At least I learned something from the experience.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cold, rainy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 12 hours we've had 0.72 inches of rain, with more to come. The wind is howling, too. Not sure how many knots she's blowing, but it really is howling. Cool.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Going into the 50s all this week…..had the van's window down while driving around, today…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal day here in WW, 42° dropping down to 32° tonight, overcast, ceiling at 1600 feet. Obviously the Wetterman flubbed his dub! ;-(( Overcast, rainy, no sun ;-(


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Made it home a bit ago. 740 miles and a couple hrs. visiting add up to 12hrs. total.

Weather was great and roads were dry. Was a few crazy drivers out there but they missed me.

Klutz I won't tell you happy birthday but had a great day at least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 mostly cloudy degrees with light showers here in San Diego today. From early Monday morning till last night we've gotten 1.2 inches of rain. No idea about how much we've accumulated since then. Today should be light showers. Tomorrow though will be a different story. They're predicting an inch to an inch and a half for late tomorrow. Merry Christmas huh?

Mike. Belated good wishes for 'the day which shall not be named'.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 39° dropping down to a chilly 35° tonight, a sun filter developed at 8000 feet. It was sunny this morning, but the onshore flow produced a slight filter this afternoon.

Y'all have a very Merry Christmas and don't forget the reason for the season. I gotta get set up to watch for Santa. The thing I miss the most about the farm I grew up on was listening to the cows talking and planning next year at midnight on Christmas Eve. Their planning was interesting and distracting. Probably why I never saw Santa arrive.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. 41° here. Still pretty mild for this time of year and it looks like the next few days will be even warmer. No complaints from me.

I think I've found the finishing schedule I like for the bookcase, but it will have to wait until after the holidays. My sister and family and boyfriends and…. are coming to stay with us so I better not stink up the house while they're here.

I wish all of you a Merry and Blessed Christmas.

Peace to all


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had a cold gray rainy Christmas Eve day in Phoenix.
Temp never reached 60F forecast. It's dark, and a wet 53F at 8pm. Almost 1" total for the day.
Rain is tapering off tonight, and supposed to return tomorrow mid-day.

Didn't hurt anything pickling myself yesterday. Nice uneventful day. Perfect prime rib dinner.
Some vitamin B and Tylenol and feels like nothing happened. As doc says, 'Better living through smart chemistry!'

Wife is feverishly wrapping the last of presents listening to holiday music, and I am replacing failed hard drives on this fine evening. Daughter is on her way home soon, and all the kids will be at home for Christmas in few minutes. Guess it's time for some egg nog to ease the nerves, wink wink….  Family plan this year is not board game tournament as usual, instead it's Mario Cart video game tournament on new TV.  
Oh how things have changed now that the kids are grown up!

May Peace be with you and your family on this joyous holiday!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, Are you saying a little vitamin B and Tylenol will cure hang-overs? ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o' Dear! I am so damn pissed off. I've been trying to make an ebay purchase for a couple of buffing wheels. I keep getting rejected. Seems that since I changed my service provider I've got to jump thru a crap load of other issues. My cell phones dead so some puss head in India can't send me some dumb ass code. I could barely understand this knuckle head and just shut him off.

I need to vent. I hate this new high tech crap. You remember the old days when you hit a couple of buttons on the cash register for $3.25, pulled the handle and paid the man? No passwords, no secret number codes no BS. Just plain old honest folks doing honest business. What the hell ever happened to our world? Crap o' Dear I truly do hate this new modern world. Sadly I think it's only going to get worse. Do I ever miss the 60's and 70's.

Thanks for letting me vent. I needed this. Hopefully I'll feel better in the morning.

All you wonderful folks have a blessed Christmas. We spent this last weekend having a wonderful time with our grandkids. Tomorrow will be just rest, relaxation and recovery!!


----------



## MSquared

I'm completely spent. In more ways than one! Finished wrapping all I had a while ago and just chilling now. So Late! Gonna hit the hay. Clear, Crisp and Brrr Cold out there in the 30's now. Luckily, our kids are young adults now, so we all sleep in. (Except my wife. She's an early riser. As in 6 AM is 'sleeping in') Oh well.

Merry Christmas to all you good LJ folks!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> CaptK, Are you saying a little vitamin B and Tylenol will cure hang-overs? ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not a CURE, but the mega dose vitamin B is a secret recovery tool used in hospitals?

It's complicated biology, summary is like this:
Your liver is the storage vessel for Vitamin B. The B vitamin group, specifically B1, 6 & 12, are used in the decomposition of alcohol. If you take mega B complex tablet after stop drinking, it replaces the lost vitamin, and thanks to excess available for short period, you remove alcohol much faster and recover sooner.

Vitamin B while drinking is also dangerous: 
If you take Vitamin B before or during drinking. It's harder to get drunk feeling; as the liver is super charged decomposition machine. You still have same blood alcohol levels, it just gets removed much faster and builds slower. Eventually the liver will slow down even with excess available, and you crash hard. 
There is 'silly college' drink; red-bull and vodka that uses this fact. Red Bull has high dose of vitamin B. One can pound down 5-6 shots of vodka with Red Bull and feel like you have had 1-2. Red Bull mixed drinks are one of the highest causes of unintentional alcohol poisoning.

The Tylenol helps to thin your blood and reduce the issues created by dehydration that usually comes with drinking alcohol. Thinner blood helps liver filter higher volume.

PS - If you have a weak stomach - take note. Mega dose vitamin B is hard on stomach. Add Tylenol and it gets worse. Need to drink at least 1/2 liter of water, and maybe take an antacid to avoid instant upset stomach. If you are going to eat food after drinking, take the vitamin B first and you won't even notice it.

How do I know this?
In my previous work life traveling in Asia; the nightly ritual by customers and local staff was to drink heavily with/after dinner. At times, it felt like a game to see who slurred words or fell over first. Always knew there was trouble coming when the Sake-beer or Soju-beer bombers starting happening. 
As long as I remembered to take the magic 3: mega super vitamin B complex, Tylenol (or Ibuprofen), and Rolaids with entire bottle of water before sleep; I seldom woke with hangover headache. Don't get me wrong. My head would be tender, would be dehydrated, and my body hurt. But a decent breakfast and some caffeine would allow me to recover for a normal day.

Before taking high dose vitamin B, be sure to ask you doctor about any impact due accelerated decomposition of any medicines taken regularly. Some psychiatric prescribed medicines will have shorter half life, and reduced effectiveness with high dose B vitamins. But then you again, you are not supposed to drink alcohol when taking happy pills. LOL

Sorry this is long, hope it's useful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas to all. It will be 70 deg here today. Not very Christmasy weather for St. Louis.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 unwarm degrees under mostly cloudy skies here in San Diego today. Last night's rain was negligible. Today we'll have showers throughout the day, then hard rain overnight. Looking for an inch and a half by tomorrow morning. That's a lot of rain for San Diego. We expect heavy flooding in some areas.

I want to wish everyone a very, very Merry Christmas.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good afternoon gang, it's 48 and sunny today here in Mid-Michigan. Been busy with kids and grandkids as usual with Christmas dealings. So, I just wanted to stop by and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. And as usual, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Wishing All a Merry Christmas !!


----------



## MSquared

Hope all had a very Merry Christmas! Hectic as usual here, just got home, but had a good time with family, friends and feasting. Now, for my favorite day of the Holidays, December 26th!! Time to play with my 'toys'!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas. Ours was a quiet one. My son and family had to cancel their visit due to one of the kids getting the flu. Deb is still not over her bout with a cold either. But her sister and BIL stopped over for a visit so that was nice.

It's still 44° here and may warm up a bit over night. Will be in the 50's again tomirrow. Still no complaints from me.

Not much else going on here, so time to close

Stay safe my friends


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 chilly, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with on and off rain showers. Since midnight, we've had 1.14 inches of rain.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Hit 61 degrees here, today…..will be paying for that, next week…i imagine…









Grooves are done…









Panel for the bottom is cleaned up, edges beveled…









Glue and clamps….need to work on the lid, next..









A bit too toasty in the shop, today…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Is party cloudy 59° & 56% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. 
Off/on drizzle stopped last night, and attempting to dry out today. 
Problem is forecast has 90% chance of heavy rain starting tonight. Another 1"+ expected. Over 6" of snow expected in higher elevations. Sure wish California would stop sending this stuff to us. 

Quiet Christmas day. After usual wild paper shredding/recycling adventure, and family breakfast; spent most of the day teaching my 13rd old how to scratch build a new Gaming Computer. Any free time was used trying to rescue files on my PC damaged hard drive.

Son's Grandpa generously paid for a pile of computer parts, with only instruction being = make him say WOW.
Monster 27" monitor, black case with color changing Led lights; not the absolute newest or stupid most expensive, but top of line rig. He was speechless, to the point of watery eyes. Mission accomplished.

This same kid helped my re-build my computer and build his brothers PC when he was 5 years old. But this time his hands were shaking because he didn't want to mess up HIS new toy.

Loading software and his games took forever. Router history shows we pulled down over 150GB of data in last 24 hours (~30 5GB DVD's). Anyone else remember when it took 24 hours to download a single CD (650MB) on the modem? I still have my 1st program stack of punch cards, and a paper punch tape from college; kept for nostalgia purposes. Guess I have been tinkering with computers for way too long?
Enough babble.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy and 38 this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The high for today will reach 42. Yesterday was a drop dead gorgeous day with a high temp of 61. I played outside all day long.

Well, we are back to our regular schedule again but the holiday is not over yet. We have two wild and crazy young girls coming to stay with us for (gulp) 3 days. One will be 13 in couple weeks (my grand daughter) and the other is just turning 12. I know I'll be certifiable before it's over.

I made a couple of Robin's nesting boxes over the holiday's and I put them up yesterday. I'm tired of those birds building nests in my eaves, so I built them something better. I hope it works.

Well, I guess it's time to head out to the shop and suck down another coffee while I wander around a little. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it IS a FRIDAY….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Rain's over until Monday.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Don. I'm making progress on my hand planes. Tomorrow I hope to get my #3 done. I've wood from 3 on the bench drying after the varnish. I've got 16 left on the bench. I am constantly astounded how carelessly some folks sharpened the irons. I've had to toss two already. Once I get started on the #5's that's when the work really starts!

Another partly to mostly weather day tomorrow. No real snow on the for another day or so.


----------



## MSquared

Not too shabby, In the low 50's the next few days. Low 40's at night. Just a little precip coming. We'll take it!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 26° as the day turns from Friday to Saturday. My sister and her family arrived Thursday night.

Today they wanted to see the Papst mansion decorated for Christmas ( I posted some pics of the woodwork last year). I'm still fascinating by all the detail and by how much they used laminating back then. It's also fun to notice the selective use of qswo in living areas vs flat sawn wood in the servant areas. Tomorrow half the group is going to the Harley Davidson museum and the other half is going to the Milwaukee Country Museum. If I had my druthers I'd stay home and nap.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 43 here this morning and rain coming tonight, but I won't be here. Liam and I are heading west around noon. Spend the night somewhere in KS and then on to Aspen CO tomorrow. Expect some snow pictures in the next few days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just after 6am on Saturday morning, it's dark, cold and damp at 44F & 88% RH. Be another hour before sun peeks over horizon. Received another 3/4" rain accumulation over the last 36 hours. That puts the total over ~2.5" for the last few days. Sort of big deal, considering we average 12-14" during an entire year?

Forecast is clear sunny skies with 50F today, then hard freeze warnings with 30F tonight. Be ICE on the pumpkin tomorrow morning! Never a dull moment in the desert SW.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….same old, same old weather out there…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly this morning at 33 but promises to rise to 44 hopefully. Yesterday was a cold day with the temp hovering around the high 30's. We have a couple more days left of the nice temps then comes the bad stuff.

Burly Bob, As you know, I go to estates sales and recently I acquired some old "Fine Woodworking" magazines. In one of them, I came across an article that shows a different way to sharpen hand plane irons. Check it out.










That's all I have for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

48 sunny degrees, today….sun is trying to burn off all of the fog…mixed results


----------



## Grumpymike

*Don* I don't think so … ' I will go out to the shop this afternoon and see if a plane iron will extend that far ???


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 49°, cloudy and foggy. We had a bunch of rain last night with more on the way. May get some snow tomorrow, but for today, temps will be in upper 50's.

We are celebrating our Christmas today. Deb and my sister are already busy in the kitchen. I don't always do well with large groups (deep breaths, Mike…. Deep breaths)

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

50s, heading for 60s…rain heading for Thundershowers….Tain't fit for man nor beast out there….but it is way better than any snow.

Decided to put a lid on a box…..









Work in progress….Lid is 3/8" thick….need to find small hinges for it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's an interesting idea but seems a little dicey to me. My biggest problem right now is flattening the backs of some of these plane irons. Some are so pitted I can't get a 1/4" straight edge across the backs. It's a bit frustrating to say the least. I can get them sharp and polished up to those very few small areas. It's a pain not to be able to get them perfect along the whole cutting surface.

It's snowing ever so slightly.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 13° this morning. Should be all sunshine today with a high in the mid 30's. Was in SD for a couple days for my family's Christmas. Was just on the edge of the storm that went through there. Had a skiff of snow on the pickup yesterday morning. Windy and cold when we left but in the first 100 miles it changed to warm and sunny. Others that went back home were not as lucky. All had nasty driving conditions but all made it safe. Oh by the way I think I gained 10 lbs. in the two days also.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold Monday morning in desert SW! 36° & 80% RH, feels like 32.

Frost on the truck, and the side streets are glistening with ice crystals inviting stupid human tricks this morning.
Watched my garbage collection truck spin 180 degrees trying to turn 90 degrees at end my street this morning. Was funny to watch, but must have surprised the driver. 

Supposed to reach upper 50's, but with mostly cloudy skies; so it won't be 'warm' day.

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and hopefully some place warm!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We were supposed to get around 3/4 of an inch of rain today, but the storm turned to the North West, missing us. Too bad. I was hoping.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 28° after a wake up temp if 32. Winds are gusting to 26 MPH making it feel more like 14°. We had some drizzle earlier, but it's been replaced with snow showers and graupel.

My sister and family left for home this morning. We had a nice visit with them, but it's good getting back to our normal routine.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

32 degrees outside, 24-40 mph winds….light snow,,,,,nice day to just stay inside.

The Boss has a Birthday, today…..

Is it Spring..yet?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.

It's cloudy 45° & 58% RH this morning. Supposed to get some sunshine today with high of 62°, and possibly remove the deary wet Seattle like weather we have had for last week? 
Will regret saying this come summer time and 110°F temperatures, but it would be nice to see some sunshine for a few days? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Here is hoping for a Happy New Year to all my Friends!!

Is 30° now and mostly sunny. Should get to the low 40's today and the upper 40's tomorrow. Should be about the same for the next week with lows in the low 30's. No significant chance of moisture of any kind for a week. Warmer than usual for sure. Two years ago it was -8° and 18" of snow.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No rain in sight for at least a week.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal week here in WW, wet, wild and windy. I twisted the wrong way and strained my back above the fragile hip ;-( Stretching and heat for a few days and I'll be ready to try it again. All I was doing was sawing some plywood laying on sawhorses. You would think the pain Gods could wait until I was straining or doing something unreasonable!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## MSquared

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Firewood

Happy New Year everyone. As we close out another decade, it's 19° with winds at 8 mph making it feel like 9°.

We went to dinner and a movie with friends. We've been spending New Year's Eve with them for many years. We certainly don't stay up as a late as we used to, but that's ok with me. To be honest, I never was much at running with the big dogs.
I wish each of you and your families a Happy, Healthy and Joyous New Year.

Stay safe and warm my friends.


----------



## bandit571

A shot of J&B has been poured…here is hope that 2020 will be better than 2019 was…Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Cheers Bandit! Happy New Year to All!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy New Year Gang, Here's hoping everyone stays healthy and happy this new year. I hope this new year turns out great for everyone of you guys.

Weather wise, It's partly sunny out with a temp of 27 currently and a high of 38 expected. We woke up yesterday morning to about 1" of snow on the ground and the roads were dicey at best.

Say, has *anyone heard from Rick* lately? He hasn't posted since December 11th. I'm getting kinda worried about him. I figured we would've heard from him by now.

*Burly Bob*, I found that article in a "Fine Woodworking" magazine from a 1982 edition. I posted the same article on the Facebook thread called "Hand Plane Building, Restoring and Collecting". I had many favorable comments on it, even from the hand plane guru, Don Wilwol. I'm not sure it works, but I thought it was interesting.

Ok, I've got my little grand kids here and I've got to pay attention to them for a while before their mom come and picks them up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

A bright sunny 35 degrees out there….15mph winds, though….might get up to 40 degrees today…and into the 50s tomorrow….before winter returns….nice way to start the new year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy New Year to all, and to your families, too. May you all have a wonderful year filled with good health and prosperity.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm..









Getting about done…


----------



## bandit571

TPW down, today? Gene? Gunny? Can't seem to access the site….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW starting off with full blown sunshine, windy, but quite pleasant. Temps spanning 39° to 51°.

Good lookin' box bandit.

Don, Do you have a link to the plane article. I searched, but it didn't show up. Thanks.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 39° on this first day of 2020. Not too much else going on today

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy new year greetings from CO.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, I search with your name and the title and it popped up.. I expected a bigger article than posted on here. I'm a dreamer ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

I got back today. We spent the New year with the grandsons, giving mom and dad the night off. The boys were a delight, thou quite lively. It's good to get back to my own home. I went out to my son's shop. He's into motorcycles and metal. He spent 6 years in the USMC as an aviation electrician. I visited his shop once. You could eat off the shop floor and everything was properly in it's place. Today my son's shop is the complete opposite. Tools scattered every where on the floor among the beer cans and cigarette butts. I just shake my head and tiptoe around things. I hate to work in that sort of clutter and disorganization. I have no idea what caused the change in him. Maybe down the road he'll change.
Thankfully tomorrow I'm back in my small shop making hand planes look pretty.


----------



## bandit571

Opened the lid, again…









There are now dividers in there…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. That's a really nice box. The dividers make it even better.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Firewood

Today we made it all the way to 43° and sunny skies. Maybe nothing exciting for you guys out west, but pretty nice January weather for us in the upper midwest. Unfortunately, I spent very little time outside. Today was de-Christmasfy and get the house back to normal.

Bandit - that box is looking pretty nice.

Bill - pic looks awesome but need more info. I take it you made it to Aspen with no issues.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, drizzly, .4 in the gauge, ceiling at 2700 feet. 
They forecast a high of 43° and a low of 44°. I didn't believe that is gonna happen ;-)) It is 45° now. Not sure if that is the high or the low ;-))

We did the de-Christmasify thing too. Swimbo found a small box with ear rings setting in the tree with the other decorations. Not sure why Santa set it on a branch instead of under the tree?

Looks lime Bill is on top of the world.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Friday Afternoon!
It's clear and sunny 58° & 33% RH in east valley of Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 63° today.

The incessant moisture we had last few weeks has finally dissipated, and returning to more pleasant type of winter weather this weekend; Lows in upper 30's, highs in upper 60's AND nothing but sunshine. Might actually be able to get some outdoor stuff done?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Drab, dreary, wet…but no snow….been in the 40s all day….may head for the shop, this evening….


----------



## MSquared

+1 ^^^


----------



## BurlyBob

I heard a little rain during the night. I thought teh snow pack might be improving but it's only at 61% of average. We're suppose to get a little snow over the course fothe next week. I'm hoping that will improve the snow pack.

I'm almost halfway done with my Stanley hand Planes. I started restoring them and had 24 on the bench. I'm now down to 13 left. This is where it starts slowing down as the bigger ones take a lot longer to flatten the soles. Today we're taking donw the xmas tree so i won't be getting any work done in the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Plywood bottom panel was a bit too big…mitre box to trim for length….as for width?









Stanley #3.

Snow squalls keep running through the area….not much sticking around. Low 30s outside…is it Spring, yet?

There is a forest of clamps on my bench..









Waiting on glue to dry…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We are finally getting some normal weather for January.

We are finally getting some normal for January.










An areal view of the valley where I live. Look close you can see a road in the bottom of the valley.










Some other winter photos


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home from CO last night. Pic is from Snowmass, which is just down the road from Aspen. We had a good trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another pretty good day in WW, damp, windy, small craft advisory for the last few days. Winter weather warnings for mountains, but our snow pack is less than 70%, Too warm, it melts and floods. Wet, wild and 40s for the foreseeable future. Normal January, I guess.

The site seemed to be down yesterday. Got some kind of error message a couple times. No notices in email.

Looking quite scenic Alaska Guy.

Glad you made it safe and sound Bill. I just saw a 3 semi pile up with 5 dead and over 50 injured on the news. Can't recall exactly where it was. The road looked bare and wet in the picture.

I just notice my post is 2 pair. About to claim the prize, but Marty had 3 of a kind. Congrats Marty, too bad all you get is braggin' rights ;-)


----------



## MSquared

TS - What? How so on the posts? ...... Oooh!! How do 'ya like that?!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its 34° and breezy. Last couple days have been overcast. Tomorrow promises to be sunny and above normal temps.

AlaskaGuy - welcome back. Nice pics, but at -10, yeahhhh..NO. I don't think I'll be visiting anytime soon.

Rick - comeoutcomeoutwhereeveryouare…

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been busy in the shop. Usually after the holidays it slows down a bit but not this year. Not complaining though as Jamie says "Busy is good".

Weather has been in the mid to upper 40's and lows in the 30's which is warmer than usual. And it has ben dry here also.

Like those pictures AG. Pretty scenic area you live in.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Monday? 
It's clear 38° & 91% RH in Phoenix at sunrise.
Supposed to be a sunny 69° today.

Spent weekend indoors fighting annoying sinus related migraine(s). Sustained damp weather is bringing out desert mold. No fun.

Only thing I managed to accomplish this weekend was painting myself into corner. LOL

Convinced myself was best method to solve my 'too much garage junk' problem is to build/buy storage shed. Buying a shed was hammered with reality that cheap shed is $600-800, and nice one is $1500? And that doesn't include site prep to make a flat spot in my not flat yard. 
Engineer in my decided maybe build a 'portable' storage shed. Have a 7ft gate on side of house, and priced out parts to build a 6×12 shed that I can winch onto a 6×12 trailer and drag to next rental house. But my over designed portability is expensive, especially the floor structure. Going to cost $400+ for floor alone, regardless of construction type; pressure treated wood torsion box, welded metal C channel (AKA trailer frame), or even wimpy 14GA stamped galvanized metal stud/rafter construction. Forgot making large outdoor stuff is so expensive!

Desire for storage shed has create classic, chicken and egg problem. 
Need to get junk out of garage, to make room so I make stuff that I can sell, in order to buy the parts to build a shed and move the stuff out. Been going around that circle for last 48 hours with zero progress. Wife suggested renting space, but that's $75-100 month wasted. If it was better weather, all I need is couple tarps and some duct tape. But that won't be possible till March when rainy season ends.

Hate being poor and having too much stuff I want to keep! Can't afford to keep it, and can't afford to get rid of it. Great, another Chicken and Egg problem! I can't WIN!
I am going to back to bed. Maybe I can dream a solution to this mess?

Be happy, healthy, an safe!


----------



## bandit571

32 breezy degrees outside, bright and sunny..might even get to 39 degrees later. Friday, it might warm up to almost 50….and rain.

Despite it being a Monday…..may try to get all them clamps off of the box, today…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's breezy here and a little snow on the ground. It's warming up and the snow should be gone in a few hours.

I just turned on the heat in the shop, flipped a rabbit plane in a tub of evaporust. I'm hoping to get that one cleaned up really fast today. Pretty sure that one is going to just sit in the back of the cabinet. It's missing several needed arts I don't want to spend money on. Besides I've got a #78 all tuned and ready to go.

Capt. What about buying a cargo trailer with a side door. It's mobile, easy to park, great access, water tight and when your truly done with it, easy to sell. Just an idea.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps came off, nothing flew apart…always a good sign…sides cleaned up









Lid was fitted to the box…









Hinges picked out..









Rest of the hardware set out…









Even the pilot hole drill is ready….maybe after supper…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TS - What? How so on the posts? ...... Oooh!! How do ya like that?!
> 
> - MSquared


Post number, 4 digit poker hand

1.5 in the gauge today. Small craft warning down just in time. Flood warnings out. People might have to use their boats! Winter storm warning, Stevens Pass closed. I'm sure Snoqualmie will be too. Snow or wrecks, with way it is closed.


----------



## MSquared

Firewood - Last week you mentioned '*Graupel*' in your weather report. I thought; 'What the hell is that?!'. I looked it up. Sure enough, had 'graupel' last night! .... I'm feeling much better today though!  .... We call it 'wet snow/sleet', 'snotty snow' and creative expletives thereof.


----------



## bandit571

PIP?









Square is for scale…


















Not too bad, for a Monday?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

No change…..still minus 10


----------



## MSquared

TS - Took me a few minutes, but I got it. I'm not the brightest bulb in the box!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, I know the feeling. Seems to be getting dimmer by the day ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

May have been in Pennsylvania BobWW. A paramedic was killed as he attended to a patient.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I m not the brightest bulb in the box!
> - MSquared





> I know the feeling. Seems to be getting dimmer by the day ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Count me in!
Some days my bulb is so dim, it forget to wear pants in public. :-0)


----------



## Firewood

CaptK - Thanks a LOT! Now I have that vision stuck in my head.

It's 34° he ete. Got to around 40 today and sunny. But going downhill from here.

Bandit - The box is looks great.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

Meh! Wearing pants in public is way over-rated!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's clear 37° & 68% RH just before sunrise.
Heading for pleasant 70° today and mostly sunny skies as we continue to dry out.

Nice box *Bandit*!

*Bob* Thought about a cargo trailer. One challenge is my gate width. It's 82" max usable. Only a few smaller '5ft' cargo models has small enough girth to squeeze through at 80" wide. :-(

Then I realized that i use a trailer enough during the year that if I owned one, would be silly to rent trailers to move refurb equipment that I stumble across? My silly brain has been scheming to make best of both worlds? 
Considering building a custom 5'x12' lumber/equipment utility trailer, with hard deck above fenders to enable using entire 80" width. Then build a 6×12 shed that slides on top when it's time to move. Would leave me 5'x2'x12' space under the shed for lumber when I move! Of course then I need a dual axle to support the weight. Trailers are expensive, can't find any small 5×10 cargo on CL, and new cargo unit is $3500. Can get dual axle kit for $900, and I have a welder? 
Sorry, we engineers are can be wacky once things get rolling down hill. Will finish this thought process in private now. HeHe

Might have to find my pants and go shopping today to get idea on steel costs for this new project? 
SWMBO is going to 'love' where this is going….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly sunny and 33 here in Mid-Michigan. The expected high for today is 41. So far, winter has been nice. But, I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop any day now.

I've been working out in my shop trying to come up with a different type of display box and failing miserably. I work a little bit then walk away for a while, then I try another route and walk away. In between, I've been working on trying to restore an old number 10 I found some years ago in an estate sale. I found this plane in a bucket of water and it's pitted pretty bad. I want it to work in the worst way, but I'm just not sure.


















As you can see, the iron and chip break is toast as well as the tote bolt. The plane body is pitted pretty bad too.

My wife is sick "again" and she's trying really hard to get pneumonia. She's hacking up a storm and say's her throat is sore, It could be strep. I'm wearing down fast.

*Captain*, I've been getting a kick out of your dilemma. Good Luck.

Well, it's time to go and see what I can stir up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We are stuck on 10 below zero. Looks like a few more days.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Lung Doctor visit this morning ( COPD).....renews the inhaler scripts, see ya in 6 months….

Might try the shellac today…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don*
Have you tried using Evaporust soaking for plane parts. When they get rusted so bad simple wire wheel clean is not enough, it does magic sometimes. Even filling small pits and can make a wrecked plane salvageable? That tote bolt and the rest looks salvageable to me. Just be sure to brush off the rusty parts every couple of hours to remove the chelated iron while soaking, and expose fresh rust to convert. Heat helps too. That stuff works fast (hours) at 110F here in AZ. haha
There is this box of planes that need restoration work in my shop storage too. Have 603, 604, 605-1/2, and #10 in the 'must get done' box. They all need rust cleaning, and paint job due damaged japanning. Maybe someday…

BTW - Seems like you and my wife are both laughing at the dilemma? LOL

This morning as wife left for work, she suggested AGAIN we call 1-800-Got-Junk and she could start pointing at things to be removed? 
Says we don't need no stinking shed, trailer, bicycles barely used, extra work bench, two extra Table Saws, rolling assembly table, many buckets of wood scraps, bins of nuts/bolts/plumbing/electrical stuff, lathe never used, and then POOF my space issues go away very quickly. 
Sigh, She sent me scrambling for extra meds after that rant. :-(

Appears need to start building something, ANYTHING for her; 
before she gets serious about clearing space.

Hmm, now where did I leave my pants? :-0)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I've got agree with the use of Evaporust. About using a wire wheel. I've got a brass wire wheel on my bench grinder just for this purpose. I use it for everything. The other thing I'm using is my stationary belt sander. It's a 6"x48" with 100 grit, well it was 100 grit. I've worn it down quite a bit. I just have to be careful not to over heat the metal. I just scored two more pieces of quartz 34"x24" and a 14" x14". Quartz is a much truer flat surface than granite and much tougher. These are going to be really great additions to my sharpening set up.

So another amazing score was 3- 4'x8' sheets of 1/8" plywood. One sheet has mahogany on both sides and the other 2 have in on only one side. These are going to look amazing as bottoms in gift boxes.

Capt. Sounds to me like you need to grab a couple of good buds and widen that gate. Once yer done, break out the beer and fire up the barbie. Then get yourself an 8'x16' trailer. Father's day is coming up in a few months and your worth it. Right?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gents. It's 7° with winds at 14mph and gusting to 23 making it feel like -10°. Brrrr. I hate winter.

I decided to install a recirculating pump on our water heater due to the long wait for hot water. Got electric and return valve installed yesterday. Will get to the pump today. Our water bill is pretty high here and will keep going up as they put in new infrastructure to get water from lake Michigan. Long story there.

CaptK - Good luck on your dilemma. Just remember when you start welding to keep your fire extinguisher handy and your pants handier. :-0

Bbob - Nice find in the plywood. That'll make some nice box bottoms.

Gotta run. Have a buddy coming over to help me with a finishing problem on my bookcase (not ready to talk about it yet)

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 21 with a NW wind at 15 mph which makes it feel like 8 outside. Brrrrr!

Alright, for the bad news *Captain and Burly Bob*, that photo is AFTER using Evaporust. I've used it twice on this plane and it still doesn't get any better. It's pitted pretty bad. I have spent a few hours running the plane sole on some sandpaper and it looks okay, but still needs several hours of sanding. I'm thinking of putting back on the shelf until I find the parts to help bring it back to life. I have others that need my attention more.

I need to get off of here, I can hear my wife hacking and coughing in the other room. She's in rough shape. She needs to go to the doctor but, she's stubborn. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..28 WINDY degrees out there…with a few white flakes flying by….May get to 50 by Friday, and rain…


----------



## MSquared

in the 30's with wind chill in the 20's. Pretty cloudy, expecting snow squalls later this afternoon. Winds wind be +/- 40 mph. My daughter was talking about Squalls with her co-workers recently. No one ever heard of the term! 'What's a Squall?' they said. 7 people in their 20's. Geniuses! ;(


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No snow in sight. How will the tourists ski without snow?

Has anyone heard from Rick?

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

I sent Rick a private message a few days ago, but haven't heard back. I saw he posted on another thread on 12/31, but nothing after that. I hope he's ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sent Rick a text. I'll let ya know if he replies.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good I'd be interested to hear how he's doing.

Today was one of those days. I didn't get a darn thing done. Good thing there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I too have been wondering about Rick. Hoping all is well.

Was over 50° yesterday and sunshine. Now in upper 20's with a high in the low 30's. Will be at least 10 days before we get back to this temp they say. Will be a few days in the low single digits. Guess winter finally decided to pay us a visit.

Still busy in the shop. Have been getting enough orders that I haven't had time to spare and work on my own projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick said that he is fine and will be back on LJ in a few days. He said thanks for checking on him.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's windy, cloudy, 49° & only 55% RH this morning. Appears we are finally burning off the rain we had over holidays.  Forecast says mostly cloudy 63° high and 20% chance of rain today; which means higher humidity tomorrow. Winter is still visiting us in the desert.

*Don:* Evaporust converts surface red iron oxide to black iron oxide, and nothing more (thanks to the safe chemistry). If you have layers of rust, it will not penetrate. You end with black on top, and red underneath. When this happens, only choice is to use steel wire brush, scraper, or sandpaper to remove the upper layers of rust till you begin to see red base metal; and then try again.

Now if you were using the old school rust remover(s) with strong acid inside (or electrolysis), it would consume all the red/black. Of course, it also likes to etch shiny base metal too. 
Got to respect the consistency in the science of corrosion. Ha

*Bandit:* Belated congratulations on gaining another Top 3 on your boxes. Your low cost hardware was a hit.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to hear Rick's on the mend.

We had a little snow last night, just a tad over an inch. NOAA is predicting quite a bit snow between now and Tuesday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. The snowpac here is only 70% of average. I'd love to see it above 120%.

I'm still working on hand planes. Yesterday i had to run out and get another jug of Evaporust. I'm working on #11 and #12. I'm hoping to get those done by Saturday evening.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

60 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Yesterday, by mid afternoon we only made it to 16°. It started warming up last night and we are now at 50° but windy with gusts to 23 MPH. We have a winter storm watch in effect for tomorrow night through Saturday. Stay tuned for details. I wonder if they'll get Lambea Field shoveled out on time for Sunday kickoff.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Firewood

A winter storm warning is in effect until 6am Sunday. The crap will start around 6pm tonight with freezing rain. Tomorrow will be heavy snow and winds gusting to 40 mph. Expecting 6-10". Well have to wait and see. Sounds like fun…. NOT!

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

49 wet and WINDY degrees…kind of "socked in" for the day….Flood Watch has been issued….

At least it is a FRIDAY.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear, cold, breezy 39° & 85% RH in Phoenix this morning. Only 61° forecast as high.

The moisture that passed through area yesterday only impacted the mountains North- NE of the valley. Higher elevations got some snow. Still snow failing near NM state line.

I'm happy to have sunshine back for a couple days. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe > especially if your in the path of the storm this weekend!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, It's 48 now with a 7 mph out of the SW. Temp is gonna start dropping like a rock tonight and into the weekend. The wind is gonna start howling soon with 40 MPH sustained winds and gusts up to 50 MPH. And, not to mention we are under a Winter Storm Watch till Sunday. They are predicting up to 4" of Freezing Rain, which means probably power outages everywhere. They are predicting up to 10" of snow up north and Flooding. Yippee! I'm all excited, NOT!

*Capt*, I'll give it a try but, I'm thinking the rust has went too far. But, who knows for sure. It's gonna be a slow process while I'm working on my other projects.

Well, If we loose power, you'll probably won't be hearing from me for a while. Take care and stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We had showers yesterday that amounted to a whopping 0.10 inches of rain. Better luck next time, I hope.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

61 degrees and rain, lots of rain and snow and ice to the north. This photo is current at 3:26 PM.









It's gonna get nastier here in Missouri.


----------



## Firewood

It's 32° with a pretty good rain falling. They've already had some freezing rains in places and with temps where they are, it won't be long before we see some here. We coullx get up to 1/4" of ice before it turns to snow. I hate winter.

Today I swapped out a couple more GFCI outlets for regular ones in the basement. I've had my last nuisance trip with them.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to hit 61 degrees Saturday, with thunderstorms…..rained all day today….still better than the white crap…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'm still on the net so far! No loss of power (knock on wood) but lots of water all over the place. We have received almost 2" of rain overnight and it's still coming down. The weather event is not over yet. Current temp is 33 and they are predicting up to 3/4" of ice build-up today and tonight. It's pretty fugly out right now and it's getting worse. Poor sump pump is running non stop. I hope it doesn't give out.









Here is my drive way.

Well, it's time to try to get some things done before we loose power. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Remember…for every 1" of rain….= 10" of snow…..be very glad you are getting rain…

Morning to ya….it be ugly outside…..good day to hide IN the shop…


----------



## MSquared

Partly overcast and predicted to hit 65 degs today ! I'll take it!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we got 2" of snow on the ground. We're not suppose to get anymore till tomorrow. I'm headed out to push my snow shovel around for a while.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Firewood

Marty - If you send just 10 of those degrees my way, you'll still be in the mid 50's and this snow falling right now will turn in to rain. We'll both be happy. Well, I for sure would be.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - If I could, I would!


----------



## bandit571

Walked downtown to the Antique Mall….very windy, very fine, misty, soaking rain all the way down there ( 3 blocks)
On the way back home…wind dies down, rain stopped…guess the weather thought I had been "soaked" enough…

back home…rain and wind pick up, again…..good day to just sit home…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Still cold here. it's been over a week now it's been anywhere from zero degrees to 18 below zero. No relief in sight at this time.

ON plus side here in Alaska many places are under the attack from the Spruce Bark Beetle including the valley I live in. We already have many dead spruce trees. Some of the dead are right in my yard. While this cold weather won't kill all the beetles it will kill a substantial number.

Have a good one and stay warm.

At this post it's minus 5 degrees.


----------



## Firewood

It's 19° and still snowing, but we did NOT get the storm if the decade (well, since this is the first storm of the decade, I guess we did). We ended up with some ice on roads and so far, less then an inch of snow. Down by the lake they do have some gale force winds causing some flooding and pier damage. Waves are up to 15 ft high.

AG - Sorry to hear about your spruce trees. We're going through a similar delimma with the Emerald Ash Borer Beatle. Wisconsin has about 800M trees at risk and there isn't too much they can do to stop it

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had 3 inches of rain last night and it was 58 deg. This afternoon it was 32 deg and we got an inch of snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

I had a wonderful time this morning shoveling my drive and sidewalk. Honestly, I truly enjoy shoveling my concrete. Why, yes I am a bit crazy! But i'm now noticing my lower Back! Yeah go figure? Guess I ain't the kid I use to be.

We're looking at another 6-8 inches of snow between between now and Wednesday. Honestly I can't wait for it. Like last year I want snow lots more snow!!

My best to you all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW with winter storm warnings. At least the small craft and flood warning s are gone. The gauge is upside down, no report, don't want it to freeze and break.

I think I figured out why it takes so long to get the baths ready for remodeling. Half the time is spent looking for a tool I had a few minutes ago. The other half the time is spent wondering what I was going to do with it after I find it ;-) The new exhaust fans have a worthless back draft damper that does not fully close. What is the point of that? Small air currents will not push it closed ;-( I epoxied a little weight on it and mounted it upside down. Does exactly what it should have been designed to do now ;-)

Glad to hear Rick is OK.

CaptK, If you find a med that stops those tools, materials and space rants, I would appreciate knowing what it is ;-)

Mike, The GFCI technology is good enough today you should not be having nuisance trips. The trips may be a nuisance, but they are most likely a leak to ground or a bad GFCI tripping at less than 4 ma. When the GFCI first came out, every cord at a construction site laying on the ground tripped them, but those days are long gone. GFCI have cut electrocutions in the US by 75% in the last 50 years since they came out.

As of January 1, the National Electrical Code says every outlet that is changed is to be protected by AFCI in existing homes. Most circuits in new homes require them now. Those are Arc Fault protection. They were pretty worthless when they first came out. Nuisance tripping on series arcs which are not the ones starting fires. They are normal equipment operating arcs. The technology is working today. I just changed most of our circuit breakers to the GFCI/AFCI combos. Primary reason is the overdue magnitude 9+ earthquake. When the houses are shaking for 4 to 5 minutes, there will be a lot of stress on the wiring insulation. I expect there will be lots of fires in the years following the quake. I started my apprenticeship a few years after the 1965 Seattle 6.8 quake. One of my journeyman told me to leave the cable loose in a house we were wiring so it would not damaged by the house shaking.


----------



## therealSteveN

Currently 38, the rain of the last few days has stopped, and the wind is quiet right now. Still cloudy, no big change is expected all day, dull, and boring. Come on Spring, hurry up. Shop, or inside the house kinda day.


----------



## bandit571

33 and overcast….wind has died down, too. 40s and 50s for next week, rain next Wednesday, and 50s…..

Another boring, dreary day. have a bit of shopping to do…..hardware is needed bought, bolts and screws.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'm still here among the living, Yay! We didn't loose power and didn't get too flooded. I guess I can dump all my stored non-potable water I was keeping for the toilets. Our temp is at 21 and not gonna get much higher today. That's alright, it's winter.

*Alaska Guy*, Sorry to hear about the tree infestation in Alaska. Is there any way of getting rid that problem other than cold? Like *W Mike* said, we have the same problem with the Emerald Ash Borer Beetle. It's killing our trees in the north. Unfortunately, it's not just infecting the pines, but other species as well.

I have to ask this question; Did we say something to *Rick* that he doesn't want to talk to us anymore? I hope it wasn't me!

BTW, my bride and I are gonna be taking an Alaska cruise the summer of 2021. We decided to make it an adventure and drive instead of flying to Seattle, Washington. This way we can visit all the Northern States. Hopefully, we can stop by and see some you guys on the way and chew the fat with ya.

Well, that's enough for now. It's time to head to the shop and get some things done. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal day here is WW waiting for a couple inches of snow to cripple the area. It is heavy and wet. Turns to slush or ice under the tire immediately. Add that too everything being either uphill or downhill from wherever you are and it is a recipe for disaster, especially when nobody knows how to drive in regular, normal, dry snow on flat ground ;-) I never had snow tires in Southern Idaho on the high desert flatland with dry snow. My aunt warned me when it started snowing here one day. I told her I drove in snow without any problems. It took between 2 and 3 hours to go less than 10 miles that day. I thought I was going to run out of gas in the traffic! I wore studded tires and extra weight in the back after that day ;-)

Don, give a holler when you get to WW. We saw a couple signs advertising a towing company on I-90 in the South Dakota I believe. I got a kick out them. They said "Toeing' ;-))) ;-)))

A friend who is a retired Canadian forester did a lot of firefighting and research during his career. He told me of being fire boss on fires that made their own weather, the draft up rooted trees and the embers were tree branches blowing out a quarter mile. He was on the research team that developed the Fire Smart program for the wildland urban interface codes. We adopted it as Fire Wise.

Dave told me the problem with the Pine Beatle killing forests is the one degree C warming has changed their life cycle from a 2 year cycle to one year. Basically we have twice as many beetles chewing up trees than a couple decades ago. It probably will not reverse anytime soon. The last time we had 415 ppm carbon dioxide in the atmosphere was 30 million years ago. There were trees growing on the South Pole.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Is sunny 59° & 34% RH on east side of Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 65°?
Was breezy this morning, but air is still now; which makes for a nice day! 

Today's OMG moment:
Noticed that Philippines Taal Volcano erupted yesterday (they are day ahead).

Background:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g298446-d548158-Reviews-Taal_Volcano-Batangas_City_Batangas_Province_Calabarzon_Region_Luzon.html

Eruption news:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/12/asia/gallery/taal-volcano-eruption/index.html

Why OMG? 
I have climbed that volcano 3 times. :-0)
Know some former co-workers that live less than 30miles away.
CARP!!

Spent almost 2 decades supporting overseas electronics mfg in Philippines in my career. Hate to sit trapped in hotel room on weekends when stuck overseas for several weeks, and I always venture out of the big cities to see countryside. My Filipino friends/co-workers would gladly drag me out the beaches, hiking trails, or local shopping, etc; since I was buying the food/beer on corporate expensive account. 
Occasionally even toured a local sawmill, and visited one of the wood factory districts where they made jewelry boxes, furniture, and wood cabinets for stereo's and CRT TV's (remember those?). My local host would fib and tell the mfg I was a US buyer looking for new suppliers, and they would treat me like somebody important. Didn't figure out the scam being played on mfg until the 2-3rd tour, or I would have not have participated. But it was educational and fun! One shop was managed by my hosts cousin, and that was only one that got a return visit when I needed a wood fix while traveling. 

The Taal volcano is less than 50 miles from populated suburban centers at edge of Manila. Volcano is a uninspiring 400m tall bump with lake in crater, that sits in middle of lake, surrounded by more land that rises up to lake. The fresh water lake, Lake Taal, is used for Tilapia farming. There are quaint little farm to table family restaurants scattered around the lake. They are not US version of restaurant, more like someone's back yard BBQ with picnic table on edge of lake, while family grills fresh fish pulled that morning. But it was fun distraction from grueling 12-14 hour work days.
My hosts would always tell us the volcano was safe, even though it is listed as one the most dangerous volcanoes in world, due it's proximity to population. Was always a sense of relief when the tour was over, and we were safe distance away. (phew!)
Know I have some pictures around here somewhere of me on top of Taal. But the recent lost of several hard drives is making them elusive and impossible to share. :-(

Hoping/praying that the current ash eruption is worst of the problem. If Tall erupts lava, many lives and incomes will be devastated for many years to come. Enough babble about a strange place on opposite side of world. Hope you enjoyed the story and thanks for reading to end!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 25° with light winds at 5 MPH. And this alert was just released!










Wait, what? Light snow?? That requires a winter weather alert??? I just don't get it

CaptK - Yeah, that's pretty Scarry stuff. My prayers go out to those in harm's way. But you have to admit, some of the most awesome images are when mother nature is acting up the most. And the most stunning places to see on Earth? Let's just say you probably didn't want be there when they were created.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## MSquared

Hit 67 deg.'s today! Crazy!! Clear skies. Earlier, 45 mph winds. Diminished early afternoon. High, thin clouds now. Still unseasonably warm. Go figure …


----------



## bandit571

They seem to think a Tornado went through Troy, OH area last night….


----------



## MSquared

Dawsonbob - Beat 'ya!! Bwaaa-haa-haa!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good Morning Gang, I m still here among the living, Yay! We didn t loose power and didn t get too flooded. I guess I can dump all my stored non-potable water I was keeping for the toilets. Our temp is at 21 and not gonna get much higher today. That s alright, it s winter.
> 
> *Alaska Guy*, Sorry to hear about the tree infestation in Alaska. Is there any way of getting rid that problem other than cold? Like *W Mike* said, we have the same problem with the Emerald Ash Borer Beetle. It s killing our trees in the north. Unfortunately, it s not just infecting the pines, but other species as well.
> 
> I have to ask this question; Did we say something to *Rick* that he doesn t want to talk to us anymore? I hope it wasn t me!
> 
> BTW, my bride and I are gonna be taking an Alaska cruise the summer of 2021. We decided to make it an adventure and drive instead of flying to Seattle, Washington. This way we can visit all the Northern States. Hopefully, we can stop by and see some you guys on the way and chew the fat with ya.
> 
> Well, that s enough for now. It s time to head to the shop and get some things done. Stay safe my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Don't have a clue about Rick. 
I see you are in Burton Mi. I was down there last summer. I have two kids in Grand Rapids. 
It's been a few years now since I drove the the Alcan or any of the other routes. I think you'll enjoy that trip more than flying. When you get here we can meet up and go have dinner or something.


----------



## dawsonbob

Marty. Yep. Surprised me. Still, I'll keep our weather overall.


----------



## MSquared

Dawsonbob - Well, take comfort in it won't last long here. Gaaa!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is interesting stuff CaptK. Everywhere is perfectly safe a second before disaster strikes. Good judgement is about not Darwining out ;-)

I happened to remember one of those tricky GFCI tripping calls that took some time to analyze. I had the customer detail what they were doing when it tripped. Finally saw a pattern using a sink. There was a water leak inside the wall that was too small to notice wetting the electrical cable.

That reminded me of a call shortly after they started to be installed. It was an old house without them. Did not matter. The lighting circuits are not required to be protected. The complaint was the kids were getting shocked in the bathtub. There was a water pipe burst in the attic above the bathroom. The wall was wet and so was the electrical wiring. The parents were skeptical, but the kids complained several times, so they decided to get it checked out. I measured 50 to 55 volts from water in the tub to the faucet. The voltage was probably higher the 2 or 3 days before I was called. The drying out was in process by the repair contractor.

The cause was an illegal plastic repair in the cast iron drain pipe. That isolated the tub section of the drain from the bonding that ties the electrical ground and all metal systems in the residence together. Those kids were lucky. Sitting in the water touching the faucet made a circuit path through them from their body down their arm. If the circuit had been across their chest, I'm sure they would have been electrocuted.

Sad day in Oregon. Small craft warnings apply to the beach as well as boats on the water ;-( https://katu.com/news/local/us-coast-guard-searches-for-child-off-oregon-coast-while-high-surf-warning-is-in-effect


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Down in the single digits this morning. 9° and may get up to upper teens later. Maybe a couple inches of snow and still coming down lightly. Will be colder tomorrow and then warm back up for the next few days. Will have to go play in the snow and clean the neighborhood when the snow quits falling.

Still busy in the shop. Need to take some time and do some cleaning and a bit of maintenance on the bandsaw and the drum sander. Should touch up some chisels and sharpen the planer blades also.


----------



## bandit571

Same dreary arsed, 40 degree, and windy weather..but, better than seeing snow…

Valve stem on the van broke off last night…..This morning, just under $60 to replace the tire pressure sensor gizmo it WAS attached to….must be a Monday….

Morning to ya…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Still not as good as Marty's 67.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!
Is sunny 65° and 27% RH in Phoenix right now, heading for above average 68°.
Winds are calm, and it is a nice day to be outside running errands. 

*Bandit* TPMS repair can be painful.
Maybe you got a deal on the TPMS sensor replacement if that is what happened? Maybe not. lol
My local discount tire shop charges me $90 for new sensor, and $28 for new rubber/seal kit with new tires. Since they do free flat repair, replacing a broken valve stem is only $28? Wholesale cost for aftermarket sensors runs $30-48 each depending on model. Dealers get double that, even though OEM are same brand as aftermarket. When I have time, will order sensors from Rock Auto online and the shop will replace them for free with new tires or flat repair.
Funny story on this topic:
SWMBO brought home a 'free' used 2007 Lexas hybrid from her Aunt a couple years ago, as trade in value was almost nothing. She wanted to see if I could fix it up, and give her car to daughter. Among the $1800 in normal wear parts needed to return it to faithful service was ~$200 in TPMS sensors (dealer quoted $600). Those things have batteries, and need to be replaced every 8-12 years; assuming you want the TPMS light to actually work. 
Just wished wife and daughter would stop ignoring the TPMS light when it turns on? 
Never a dull moment. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

In the mid 40's, overcast and drizzly. Feel better Bob? 

I have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner. (Which I love) A TPMS failed. Light was intermittently on. It was while back, I'm a little foggy on the numbers, but core replacement kit was around $40, Whole stem part around $120. Per rim, plus labor. My mechanic, who knows I'm a gearhead and I check my TP, said just take 'em out. The head mechanic at the Toyota dealership said the same thing! Turns out, at least the older generation of these are garbage. Constantly malfunctioning and are a very pricey fix. They're gone.

!P.S.; I never take a car to a dealership unless it's a factory recall!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

TPMS is a sham. Government inflicted garbage because people are too lazy to check their tire pressures. It all comes from the Ford Firestone debacle a while back. Ford railroaded Firestone over the tires on the Explorer because Ford wouldn't run the tires from the factory at the pressure Firestone recommended. Ford was under-inflating the tires off the factory floor and the sidewalls would burst.

Ford never admitted that their vehicle had a balance problem. A vehicle shouldn't fall on it's side when a tire blows.

Either way, it's still an annoying light on the dash board.

36 degrees, cloudy. No precip. Got plenty over the weekend.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - I had a Ford 'Exploder'!! A nice, comfy deluxe model. Everything went bad on that damn vehicle!! After swapping out the valves on the 4Runner, a piece of electrical tape over that idiot light solved that problem for good. Didn't want to go deep into the dash to remove the light bulb.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 33 here and the wind is really blowing fells closer to 10. I'm staying in the Man Cave reloading. It's nice and warm in there.

I had to give up working on one my Stanley hand planes. It was missing a piece off the back side, lousy wood and a small crack starting at the mouth. It's a type 11. I've got 3 more just like it and hopefully I can come up with some better wood for the. The worst one has a hole drilled in the sole. I'm down to the last 8 left to restore. I might be done with these by the end of the month. At least I sure hope so.

Back to the Man Cave.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, in the state of Ohio…you can be fined for not having them….when they came as OEM…..
$49 and change for the replacement part at Autozone….$10.70 for Walmart Tire center to replace the old with the new, and re-install tire on van….hate driving with the Doughnut….

Mine seem to have a battery in them….last 8-10 years…but, you can't replace just the battery, has to be the entire unit replacement..of course….

Have that 1/2" wide cutter sharpened up for the Stanley #71-1/2 Router plane….thumbscrew has also been fitted. Missing part will get here Thursday Mail. Have started working on grinding a 1/4" wide cutter, from an allen wrench.

Maybe tomorrow, I can cut some Ash down…and start a build along, again..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tpms is a scam and it's especially stupid on a super duty. The door sticker says I should have 80 psi in my rear tires. Well that's all well and good when I'm loaded as heavy as I can be, but it's just stupid for an empty truck. I run mine at 70 psi. When I get down to 69 the tpms has a heart attack.


----------



## Firewood

It's 28° with light winds and no light. A couple more small systems coming through this week will bring some light snow showers. I'm sure the weather bulletins will be coming out shortly.

My TPMS system's been acting up for quite some time now. It show TPMS above where it usually shows what tire is low. I'm guessing one (or more) of the modules has a dying battery. Costs way too much to get fixed. Maybe when I need new tires - or not.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW with winter storm warnings still in effect. Geez, if they warned for this level of weather when I was a kid, the warning would have gone out in October and been up until March! The snows came 12 hours late and are melting as they fall. May stick a little tonight as temp drops to 25.

TPMS must be a wifi signal, eh?

Bill, I run my tires about 10 or 15 low unloaded too.

I take my vehicles to the dealer for most service. Ford sold me lifetime oil change on my diesel Super Duty in 1999 for $175 ;-)) ;-)) They should have known better. My work van had over 200,000 on it. I just had the batteries replaced by Ford for half what they cost at Les Schwab.

Ford certainly doesn't give a crap about defects any more than Boeing does. Boeing got caught with their pants down, Ford will eventually. My bride's Aerostar burned to the ground after we took it in for their recall on the ignition switch starting fires. That was in 2003. There was a website called Burning Fords .com in those days with lots of horror stories.

Having a bit of training in fire investigation so we would know enough to not destroy evidence doing overhaul and being any electrician, it was easy to see how it caught fire. I called Ford thinking they would be interested. They did not give a rat's @$$! ;-(( I noticed googling Ford trouble at that time, the Aerostars were having transmission troubles slipping out of park into reverse while idling. That happened to me on a 67 Galaxy while I was doing a tune up in the mid 70s. 30 years later, they hadn't figured out how to build a safe parking pawl in their transmissions!!

The guy who investigated the Aerostar fire called and asked why I cut a big hole in the firewall. I told him I didn't cut any holes in the firewall and nobody had installed anything that would require a hole in it. The next time I saw the vehicle I looked to see what hole had been cut in it. The hole was where the PLASTIC heater in the engine compartment had melted and the PLASTIC duct in the passenger compartment had melted. Why do they call it a fire wall if it is designed to allow fire to pass through and burn the passenger compartment like ours burned?

My 74 4×4x4d was a good truck and so is my 1999 diesel, but I doubt I would buy one these days. I think my bride's Honda Crosstour is probably the best, most trouble free vehicle we have ever owned. One of the sales guys at Honda said he quit the Ford dealer in Puyallup because he was tired of PO'd customers complaining about their new Ford 150s being towed back to the service center. He said the reason most of the customers at Honda come back is questions about how to work the electronic gadgets in their new Hondas ;-)

Very few typos in that. I'm just about over the Topamax side effects the cholesterol statins reignited. Wonder what the doc has in mind next? They gave me arthritis in my lower back a few days ago. Wish they would have kept it or given it to someone else.

Anyway, that is my story and I'm sticking to it ;-)


----------



## Firewood

WWBob - I found this on a quick Google search…

Most direct TPMS uses ultra high frequency (UHF) radio in one of the 'unlicensed' ISM bands (Industrial, Scientific and Medical) for transmitting the data, often around 434 MHz.


----------



## MSquared

WWBob - I was hesitant at first to go over to Toyotas. But, damn they hold up! I own three now. Plus one Nissan. I was always an 'American made' vehicle fan, but not anymore. Well, except for 60's and 70's Muscle cars!


----------



## MSquared

Mike - That's some good digging right there!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I should have thought of google ;-) Unlicensed radio signals reminds me of one of my pals that works at the Lazy B as an electronics tech. They had a crane with a mind of its own. Totally unpredictable, about moving arbitrarily. One of the bookkeepers or managers decided not to renew their radio frequency license on that crane, probably to save a buck. The radios the supervisors used in the shop took over the unlicensed frequency. When supervision was on the radio, the crane did something, but not necessarily what it was told ;-)

He was troubleshooting and had no idea what could be wrong. He noticed out of the corner of his eye, a supervisor on the radio. When he thumbed the mic, the crane did something. He went over to ask the supervisor if he could check out his radio. The supervisor was highly indignant that a peon would want to use a supervision radio. Apparently he could not understand English when the issue was explained. My pal was reported for sassing supervision. He was disciplined. Management had absolutely no appreciation for the fact he discovered the crane issue before someone was seriously injured or killed.


----------



## MSquared

TS - Haa! That's a classic story!  I've had similar experiences, i.e.; Avoiding putting someone in harms way.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's partly cloudy, 54° & 43% RH with slight breeze mid-morning on Phoenix. Heading for 70° today.
Another boring AZ day, and reason snow birds buy 2nd homes here. lol

Seems Taal Volcano in Philippines is spewing lava now. Worst fears materialized. 
Last Taal eruption killed tens of thousands in 1917. Previous eruption to 1917 last 6 months.
Weather channel post has better pictures of human struggles than CNN and the carnage is just getting started.

If this was happening in US, it would be front page news that even the impeachment drama couldn't surpass. 
Sad on every level. Even worse having been there. Should have waited till late in day to check the latest news. Need stiff drink after reading it all. Since it's after 1am on Wednesday in Manila; will call it a night cap. 

There is a notable amount of semiconductor packaging rooted in the Philippines. If the prevailing winds and ash cloud impacts air cargo out of Manila long term, eruption will create hidden delays to semiconductor shipments for many companies. Noteworthy will be cell phone and game console components. Can only imagine the nightmare my old employers are dealing with as they work on contingency mfg plans. Glad to be retired from that rat race. Ok, maybe I one celebratory drink instead? 
Either way, CHEERS! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Cardio work out, for today..









4 parts to crosscut. Edges are too rough for a mitre guage to hold squarely…so…Disston D-8 and the bench vise…

Clouded up today…was to be in the upper 40s today….will see…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

1 below zero this morning. It's amazing how nice 10-15 degrees warmer feels like.

On another note the Moose are cold hungry and restless.

https://www.ktva.com/story/41557855/biologists-warn-watch-out-for-cold-hungry-moose

This video was at the college campus in Anchorage a few years back.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

45, overcast. drizzle …. Blech!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, my cardio was with a snow shovel. I'm feeling it in my lower back now. I didn't count on that when I got started!

I've got a constant problem with "Stick in the Mud". She drives her car in the garage with snow and ice caked on it. It all melts off and leaves me with a lake to clean up. I sweep it out the garage door as needed, stick my arm down into my saw dust extractor, fill a coffee can and scatter it around the shop. I call it making sawdust mush. Today I ran out of saw dust. Thankfully my cabinet maker friend has a butt load of saw dust. He was only to happy to give me all I wanted. Go Figure. Problem solved. At least for now!

I also got some nice pieces of scrap wood!


----------



## bandit571

My back is also sore….Right Kidney has a stone in it….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob - I was hesitant at first to go over to Toyotas. But, damn they hold up! I own three now. Plus one Nissan. I was always an American made vehicle fan, but not anymore. Well, except for 60 s and 70 s Muscle cars!
> 
> - MSquared


Me too. When we took delivery one of our last Fords I noticed a sticker under the hood that said assembled in Mexico. I told the salesman if I wanted a Mexican car, I would be buying a Jesus!

WE have a light dusting of snow. Hwy 2 over Stevens Pass has a couple hundred people trapped by falling trees. They have been there for several days due to heavy wet snow. Snoqualmie had 6 feet in 4 days.

Alaska Guy, I knew the feeling of nice warm winter days when I was a kid on the farm. After being 0 or below we would be out helping dad in our shirt sleeves on a nice sunny day. The thermometer would be around 30 or a bit above.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny out this morning, but only for a while though. Clouds will settle in later and bring us some of that nasty white stuff, hopefully not too much. The temp is 34 rising to 40.

Good News! My bride told me last week she won a bid on an on-line auction site. The bid was on a couple of planes. Gulp! All I could think of was, what did she buy me now? LOL Well, I've got to say, she did pretty good. We picked them up yesterday and of course at first site, I wasn't sure about the purchase. But, what the heck, she only paid $5 each. But, one of them turns out to be a No. 26 Transitional Type 4 (as best that I can tell) from 1871. It looks it was never used as the iron looks like it still had the factory grind on it. It has the solid iron adjustment knob on it. I can't wait to clean it up.



















Anyway, I'm pretty geeked on it. If you can just imagine, it's been around since Grant was president. Think of all the hand that touched it.

Oh ya, the TPMS thing. My wife "alerts" me whenever the TPMS tells her the tire pressure is low and she freaks out on me. OHG, the tire pressure is under pressure by 2 lbs., the world is coming to an end. I usually check the tire first with the tire gauge before anything. I was a grin reading your stuff. Anyway…......

Enough of that, I've got to get out there and start cleaning it up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

27 and really windy here. Only a small skiff of snow last night.

I've got no desire to wander out to the shop today. So I'm going to stay inside and enjoy another cup of coffee.

Anybody heard how Rick's doing? He hasn't dropped in for a couple of weeks.

My Best.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good deal on the planes Don. I have a small collection of planes that I do use occasionally. A couple are from early to mid 1900's but only have one that is a collector. An old Payson's Toboggan plane that has been in the family for several generations.

Was a nice day here. Had another inch of snow overnight but warmed all the way up to 15° this afternoon. May get to mid 30's tomorrow. They say the next few days will be from the upper 20's to the 40's some days early next week.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, dreary, breezy day….small white flakes drift by….then melt away….

Top of the Marnin to ya! ( and the remains to meself…)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another hump day has arrived in the cosmos! 
WooHoo!

Is a gray deary morning in Phoenix. Currently 54° & 60% RH mid-morning.
The current national weather maker is pulling moisture up from Gulf of California, but most of rain is hitting SE part of state. Remote chance of rain here later forecast, along with high of 65°.

Another #IAMAKLUTZ story:
Yesterdays shop adventure involved replacing a wood panel on bottom of rolling cabinet. Pair of 4" Poly caster had the 1.5" lag bolts ripped loose, when I put 2500lbs of lumber on top attempting to roll my lumber in the recent move and they couldn't handle the 1" deep grooves in the garage floor. The wood is shredded, and need to add new piece for caster remount.

Anything noteworthy happen during the repair? Glad you asked. LOL

1) Found a metal burr on my parallel clamp bar, with my hand. Painful paper like cut on my palm. ouch.

2) Like an idiot klutz, did not use a file to remove it; and same burr cut open another finger. #IAMAKLUTZ

3) Not wanting to stop dry fitting the clamps, I attempt to stop bleeding and close the cut with thin CA. Like you would expect any less: glued 3 fingers together, and wasted 20 minutes soaking it in water to soften and separate. #IAMAKLUTZ

4) Not fazed by the mishaps so far, I progress. While the reinforcement 6×24 board was barely clamped, attempted to use my dead blow mallet to nudge the board that moved and was over hanging the edge. Have done this hundreds of times before. One whack, and BOOM!

Dead blow mallet sounds like a firecracker as the glue joints fail on my handmade rosewood/hickory tool. The head contained a large hand full of steel BB's and they went flying all around the shop. Rats, #IAMAKLUTZ

Pulled the leather face material off, and grabbed a picture to share:








.
The brake extends below the head on opposite half of head and cracked deep into the hickory shaft. I used epoxy on the head, but it seems I didn't clean the oil off the rosewood as well as I should? Now I need to make another mallet. :-(

Decided to not allow today be similar pile of catastrophes, and it's working. 
I am having a great morning!

See, Started a pot of chili for lunch couple hours ago. Use full cuts of Beef/Pork slow cooked until they shred, in a modified Texas recipe, where I add some black beans and tell the kids they are insects. Like to add a full flavored amber or brown ale to my chili. Nice Amber today.

Since can't let anyone or any recipe drink alone; in a rare moment of weakness, decided have a ice cold mug of beer with my steak and egg breakfast! Yum. Great start to day. Should do this more often? Will likely have to fight off a with migraine this evening for drinking this early, but don't really care right now? 

Thanks for reading to end.

Be Safe, Healthy, and HAPPY!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Dave_0911

-42 with the windchill


----------



## BurlyBob

It warmed up a little today. I made some progress on my latest project. I'm pretty sure tomorrow on thru the rest of the weekend will make progress. I might actually get everything done by the end of the month. It's nice to see light of the tunnel.


----------



## bandit571

X-rays today, to compare with the CT Scan the other night….Urologist appointment is next Tuesday afternoon…going to be a LONG wait. Shop time was just 3 hours, today…


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit,of that Sellers Organizer box…









No glue yet…have a few other details to do first…


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to 7° this morning. And with winds gusting to almost 30 MPH it made it feel like 13 below zero. I might as well be sitting on the porch with *AlaskaGuy*. A winter weather is posted for tomorrow. 3 to 6 inches and a mix on Saturday.

Bandit - Sorry to hear about your health issues. Kidney stones are no fun. I hope all goes well at the urologist. I'll keep you in my prayers.

CaptK - sounds like you've got some woes too. Too bad about your mallet.

Stay safe and warm everyone

I finished the bookcase….










...so decided to start on a quick little cabinet to put above the utility sink I installed in the basement. All parts cut. Will start assembly tomorrow.


----------



## Brawler

Good morning everyone and happy Friday for all us working people. 20 this morning with light flurries here in Pontiac Michigan. Forecast 3-5 inches of snow overnight and another 2 inches on Saturday. I've been working on redoing the kitchen. This weekend I have to build a new box for the sink cabinet and then transfer the face frame. Really nice bookcase Mike, how long did it take to make? I'm curious because it seems to take me FOREVER to complete a project, probably because I have about 40 projects going at any one time. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Firewood

7° again here in Wisconsin. Still under the winter advisory for tonight and tomorrow morning. Winds will be gusting to 35 MPH, so that will add to the fun. The people living on lake Michigan shore will see stronger winds of maybe 50 MPH. The high water level coupled with these strong winds are causing significant erosion along the shore and bluffs. One guy lost part his house with the last storm.

Brawler - Projects ALWAYS take longer than I expect. This one went together pretty quickly, but then family came in and finishing was put on hold. Once I got back to it, the finishing didn't go as planned and took many days longer than it should have. Story of my life.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 25° this morning with a chance of flurries early then sunshine for the rest of the day. Only going to be a high of 26° they say. Should warm up to the low 40's by the start of next week.

Hope to finish a couple projects today. Have 3 special Valentine projects that all require more than usual. Are wood and leather so getting back in practice tooling leather. Get a bit rusty when you have not done much tooling for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Figures..Mother Nature forgot to pay the heating bill on a Friday….Brass Monkeys are on strike….

Morning to ya..

Need to fire this plane up, and put it to work….









Plough some grooves, and maybe a glue up ?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a Chilly sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 20 and gonna rise to a whopping 23. Like *WI Mike*, we have some winter issues cropping up today and tomorrow. We are under a Winter Watch and high winds. Expecting up to 6" of snow tonight and tomorrow.

Well, first of all, I'll send out a hello to our new guests on here. *Daniel* from Michigan and *Dave 0911*. Welcome to our thread. It's a great group of guys here and I'm sure they welcome you too.

*WI Mike*, the bookcase turned out quite nice and so did the finish you fretted about.

*Festus*, Thanks on the plane. I never heard of a Toboggan plane but I suppose anything is possible. Keep that baby in good shape so you can pass it down the line to your kids. I've got a couple of off the wall tools too.

*Capt.* When you have bad luck, you have it in full don't you? Sorry for your war wounds.

The Shrine Circus is in town this weekend and I'm gonna try to put some hours in there with the guys. However, with this snow coming, it's not gonna be fun. I finished my hand plane project and it turned out pretty nice.




























Well, that's all I have for today. I'll see you guys on the flip side. In the meantime, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow, Mike! that bookcase turned out wonderful. A stellar job there friend.

Don, a good job to you there on that transition plane. I've never seen one in person yet.

Yesterday I was cleaning up a #5 type 13 and found the start of a huge curved crack in the side of it. It's also got a hole drilled in the sole to hang on a hook. Looks like that one along with another #5 type 12 and a 220 are headed to the recycle. On the up side I built an immersion tank using melamine for soaking my larger planes in evaporust. I just checked and looks like it worked out pretty well. Only 6 more planes to finish.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, mild 59° in Phoenix mid-morning. Heading for 64° this afternoon. Was chilly 40° at sunrise.

So many cool projects happening, getting jealous. Attempts to sell some garage stuff on CL, trying to clear floor space; have zero interested buyers this week despite cheap prices. Just noticed some decent deals on CL have been there all week too. Must be slow week?

Looks like I have break down and spend money to build a shed in order to make enough room get back into shop. :-(

*Bob* I use a plastic window flower box for soaking planes. The drip tray makes a nice lid too. They come in different sizes; from 12"-36". Like this, except mine are burnt orange color. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dayton-24-in-x-6-7-in-Jungle-Green-Plastic-Window-Box-DAYWB2450/307625100
Make sure to get one with drain holes are not punched out.

Good luck to anyone stuck in path of the latest storms.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

5×15x96 walnut mantel piece. It's heavy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we had 0.12 inches of rain. It was nice while it lasted.

Mike. With the finish finally finished, that's a nice looking bookcase.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Can almost see the box for the clamps….at least it came out square…


----------



## MSquared

30 deg's all day, 16 with wind chill, now calm, dropping into the low 20's. Crystal Snow, sleet and rain forecast for tomorrow afternoon into Sunday ….. Blech!!


----------



## bandit571

Rain, then ice, then snow…then back to rain again by tomorrow afternoon….


----------



## MSquared

Oh!... Typo! 'Crystal Clear Skies' .......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you guys are getting my weather. It snowed a bit this morning, then it sleeted, now it's freezing rain, but supposed to warm up to the mid 30s tonight and just be heavy rain.


----------



## MSquared

Bill - We'll get the Rain/Melt weather Sunday afternoon…. In the meantime, it'll be be pretty slippery 'they say'. Hence, crank up a low and slow Pork Shoulder tomorrow, make some Slaw, keep stoking the fire in the stove, watch old movies. Ummm …. forget the movie part for me. Gotta hang some new blinds tomorrow, :\


----------



## bandit571

34 degrees, 20 mph winds….was freezing rain from last night until now….the only thing uglier than the view in the bathroom mirror..is the view out the window…..nasty…

Might hit 40 this afternoon….then head for the teens, tonight and tomorrow…..Mother Nature needs to pay her heating bill….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A couple inches of snow yesterday. Only 3° earlier but should warm up to 30° today and then in the 40's for the next week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowy and cold out this morning. The snow moved into our area around midnight and has been snowing since. The weatherman said we have 5" so far and then the rain is gonna move in and melt it away. Yuk! The temp is 32 and moving up to 40. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 31° and still snowing. We got about 6" so far. Temps will be dropping this afternoon. It looks like most of us got a taste of the snow (avoid the yellow stuff).

The family made it in yesterday afternoon safe and sound. Today we have a funeral to go to. Tomorrow we will be celebrating Christmas Part 2.

Face frame is on and the cabinet and door is glued up. The rest may have to wait until Tuesday or so.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting a little snow as well , 29 headed to the mid 30's.

I'm looking forward to making more progress on the last few hand planes. It's going pretty well so far and I'm pretty sure I'll done by the end of the month if not sooner. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## bandit571

Use a plane to do a round-over?









End grain first, then..









Then the long grain….

Too nasty to go outside, might as well go to the shop…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's sunny 55° & 56% RH in Phoenix mid-morning. Heading for 70°.
Rumored we might hit spring like 75° Sunday.

No rain, snow, or ice in the 10 day forecast. 
Too bad really, I like snow. 
Please enjoy your snow for me!

Not wood working, but picked up 152 feet of steel yesterday. Have some cutting/welding/fabrication planned this week. Details later maybe.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

12 degrees outside, 23 mph einds.ight coating of that white crap on the ground….wind chills headed for below zero

4 leg cramps makes for a bad "wake-up call", when I finally start walking around to stretch them out…eyes act up from a migraine…..gonna be one of them days….and way too bloody early in the morning…


----------



## Firewood

It's 3° this morning after hitting a low of 1. Wind chills are -17°. Brrrr.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Just like Mike and Bandit, it's cold here 16 but it might hit the mid 30's later.

Still plugging away at those hand planes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW with Ol' Sol peeking out occasionally. That gives me hope. Nice change from the doom and gloom and gray days of the past couple weeks. When the winter storm warnings were down, they put up small craft advisory. Neither today with temps 40 to 51..

I'm doing better than I thought I would crawling in the attic, ect. Reaggrevated my hip and lower back ache due to the dr giving me arthritis. She could have kept it or saved it for someone else. Not sure why she gave it to me. I'm sure I could out produce the 20 somethings everyone is complaining about who show up and expect a paycheck just for being there ;-)

I'm insulating the bathroom. Mostly done crawling in the attic. I found an old wasp's nest about the size of a soccer ball. There was another bigger one just inside the eves I could not get too. Our grandson came by and took it out. Too tight for an old fat guy to reach ;-) Reminds me of a school I worked on many moons ago. There were big beams about 24" high in the crawl space about 10 or 15 feet apart. I had to tunnel under half a dozen of them with a shovel!

That school had one of the worst code violations I believe I ever saw, primarily because it was in a school full of kids. They had a #14-2 Romex cable feeding subpanel. That 15 amp wire was fused and 60 amps. It was a 120/240 panel. They used the ground wire as the neutral and nothing was grounded. If you don't know anything wiring, just consider it attempted arson and possibly attempted murder.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is up to 32° now and headed to 40° later. All sunshine and calm so it is a nice day out there. May clear some of the icy streets in the next few mid to upper 40's days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 65° & 34% RH in my desert valley mid-morning. 
Heading for sweltering 75° high, compared to folks in Midwest.

Gained a small amount of space in garage finally. 
Sold a 34yr old 36×80 solid core work bench today on CL.








Owned that silly thing so long, it felt like losing a family member as it drove away. 
At least my BIL still has one of the 3 others I built at same time for my one/only basement shop in 80's. LOL

Playing metal fabricator outside today. 
Pretty simple really, it goes like this: cut, grind, weld, grind; then stand back and say 'That's not right?' as you repeat the process many more times, until it looks like the sketch.  
Wish me luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and stay located in a warm environment.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, It's snowing to beat the band right now. Visibility is about 1/8 of a mile. We're only supposed to get a couple of inches today. Yesterday, the weatherman said after the snow came, it was supposed to get a warm rain and melt the snow away. Something changed and it snowed really hard. We ended up breaking the record snowfall for that day at about 7.5". Today the temp is at 20 with winds at 12 mph out of the NNW, with the wind chill, our temp is at 9. Oh what fun!

*Burly Bob*, Thanks for the kudos on the trans plane. I like collecting transitional planes because many think they are worthless. There are so many around here to choose from. As I've mentioned before, I like old planes, it's like holding a piece of history in my hands.

Well, that's all for today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We're experiencing a one day warm up. Tomorrow it'll be back in the low to mid 40's again.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a whopping 6 degrees this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The winds are calm and the temp should rise to 26 they claim. It got so cold last night, my pilot light went out last night in the shop.

I hope all is well this morning and especially to *RICK* whom we haven't seen in a while. I hope he's doing fine. I keep wondering how his back it doing. He was in quite a lot of pain the last we heard from him.

I haven't had much shop time since I've been watching grand kids play indoor soccer and basketball the last couple of days and not to mention, the circus. I've worked there a couple of time so far and plan on going today if possible. The grand kids stayed with us last night and was up very early this morning. They were up so early, I think they woke up the neighborhood rooster. Well, that's all I have for now, so stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that….MLK Day….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!
Fast warmer up this morning, it's 70° at 10:30 am, heading for 75°in Phoenix. 
Overnight low was only 52°, which helps explain the warm morning.
Windy, mostly cloudy, looks like rain might move in later, but forecast is only 10%?

Too much wind to gas mig weld outside, dislike flux core clean up, and shop is too full to work indoors. 
May not get any metal work done today. :-(

BTW - making a 6'x12' 45 degree miter corner frame in rectangular tube is much harder then little wood picture frame; especially alone attempting to juggle/clamp 12 foot long metal tube weighing 28lbs.

Enjoy your MLK day! Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers this afternoon.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

it was pretty warm today mid 30's. Made trip to the cabinet shop for some black walnut scraps. The street is pretty snow packed here I noticed some fresh gravel at the corner, that's odd. As I drove by I laughed at myself. I was deer poop.

Down to the last 6 planes. Brother will I be glad when this is over. Really glad!


----------



## bandit571

Ground outside is white…yuck. Didn't even leave the house today….Hammie-cramps, cramps right behind the toes, hands ball up from cramps…right side hurting from a stone…

Got a drawer made, and glued up…









And a lid milled..









Let this mess sit a day..while I rest up…


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Try the quinine!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It briefly hit 25° today. The sun must have been shining on the thermometer. It's now down to 13°. Forgot to mention we got 7" of snow with the storm that came through last Friday and Saturday. Yuk.

Bandit - In looking up some info on leg cramps, I came across this article and thought I'd share it with you for your reading pleasure. I hope you find some relief.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Bandit needs to stop peeing every hour..like a race horse. Stuff running through, never slows down.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sun rose this morning only to show it's raining outside. 
Also 53° & 91% RH right now, heading for high of 58°.
Went to bed with 10% chance of rain overnight?

Radar shows band of rain across Tucson, reaching up to east valley. 
Rest of Phoenix valley is dry? Lucky me.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

No snow yet. 32 headed to high 30's.

The light came on again… I'm going to throw all my brass adjuster wheels, along with the brass nuts for the totes and knobs in my vibrating case tumbler. That should clean and polishing them in no time saving me a ton of work.

My day just went south. The kitchen sink sprung a leak. Great! Some days it just sucks to be me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I have days like that sometimes too BBob.

What kind of sand do you use? Does one need different kind for brass and other metals versus rocks? We have a tumbler that the wife uses for craft stuff with walnut shell abrasive.

Another warm 40+ day here again. Going to be highs in the mid to upper 40's for the next week they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We had a nice rain overnight that left us about 0.23 inches.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 25° and sunny. It may warm up enough to give us a little rain in the upcoming days.

I got the basement cabinet hung today. I just need to add a shelf or two and call it done.










Oh, and I plan to install a light underneath as well.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Per the Kidney Doctor, today…stone will exit on it's own. Pain on the right side is NOT from the kidney….

Gin & Tonic have been bought, to reduce Uncle Charles attacks. Gin to make the Quinine taste better, may add a drop of OJ to the glass…

24 breezy partly cloudy degrees out there….almost hit a few white tailed deer out by the Doctor's office…saw about 5 of them….


----------



## MSquared

Aye Laddy!! There 'ya go!!


----------



## bandit571

19 degrees and dark outside…about have a box done…









About ready for a finish?


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - That box is looking awesome. What will it be used for? If the pain in your side is NOT from your kidney, what's causing it? Hope when that stone passes it won't be too bad for you.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Has been spitting rain all day on east side of Phoenix. 
Barely feel it if you go outside. Reminds me of the 'fog' found in UK. 
Not enough to keep the roads wet. But drive over 40mph and need wipers. 
Been a lousy gray day, be glad when this weather passes.

*Bandit & Mike* Nice looking box(es). Making me anxious to get back to working wood.

Cheers.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike? You've got a sink and running water in your shop! You lucky Dog! That hanging cabinet is definitely a great addition to your shop. It's really going to to improve your life especially when your in the doghouse. At least you'll have a place to shave and get water for your coffee. I mean how bad can life get, living with all your tools and good access for your coffee. What's not to love?

Bandit that is a real nice box design. Looks like something i might try to adapt for all my girls. Thanks for the inspiration.

I got virtually nothing done today. The only positive was slapping some stain on a tote and knob of a plane. It's from one of my favorite mentor, Charlie. I'm doing it for his son and I showed it to him today. He told me it looks better that he'd ever seen it. Probably since the day his Dad bought it. If all goes well I'll deliver it to him by the end of the week. I sure hope he'll enjoy keeping it in memory of his Dad.


----------



## Firewood

It's 21° and Gusty this morning. Will be warmer today, but not warm enough for my liking. Looks like some rain/snow mix tomorrow.

Thanks for the comments on the cabinet.

Bbob - The sink is in the mechanical/storage room that is adjacent to the shop. This was something I had planned when laying out the basement. The drain was already in, so that made it pretty easy. Having the shop in the basement has its advantages, but there are plenty of times I wish I had the shop in an out building. I'm not sure the condo association would go for that. LOL

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

24 bright and sunny degrees out there. 10 mph breeze, and we be getting a high of 35 this afternoon..maybe

Plans for the box came from Paul Sellers Master Class series….the project he is working on now. With videos…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
It's 52° & 96% RH this morning. Dense fog warnings posted till 11am. Not bad in my neighborhood, but some places < 1/4 mi visibility. Heading for partly cloudy 62° after the fog lifts.

Have a Happy, Healthy, and Safe Day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

35 deg and promising rain, sleet and snow for the next 3 days. Should be nice.
I needed somewhere to put some FD memorabilia and awards so I made this little live edge shelf.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I texted Rick and he said that he's having back trouble and lots of pain. He will be back, but right now he's not up for being on the computer.


----------



## Firewood

It's 30° and dark. A mixed bag starting around 4am. May have an inch or 2 by 9 am when I gave to have the LOML at the hospital for a procedure. It should be a fun ride.

Bill - that display shelf looks great. Stay proud of those awards and memorabilia. Thanks for texting Rick. After all he's been through, it sucks he is still in such pain. I was hoping this last surgery would have been more successful. Hopefully, he'll be back here soon.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's supposed to rain/sleet/freezing rain/ snow the next 36 hours.

Truthfully the weatherfolks are stumped on this most recent storm system moving through. I've seen the models and I agree. This system is a weird one.

Anyway, it's 36 degrees and dark with it being nighttime and all. Radar shows we should be getting wet, but we're not.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice looking shelf there Bill.

It hit 34 today and is snowing a little now.

Still struggling with those hand planes. I may tap out for a while. I've got 5 or 6 left. I think I've done pretty good seeing as I started 2 dozen.

Right in the middle of the last sentence The wife screeches that there's water spraying from under the kitchen sink.
It's the stupid connection on the s trap. One more trip to the hardware store another repair kit and hopefully this time it's fixed. Did I ever mention how much I like plumbing?

Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## bigblockyeti

South Carolina's upstate is finally seeing winter, no snow, thank God but it's been chilly. Low 20's the last couple nights and looks like tonight and Thursday night will be cold as well. It'll warm up just enough to rain a bunch on Friday but as long as it's not frozen, I'm alright with that.


----------



## MSquared

BB - Your wife screeches too?! Go figure! I seem to sooooo mistakenly imagine I will, someday, hear something along the lines of; " Hi Hon! Sorry to disturb you, but there seems to be a leak under the sink. I turned off the water source, put a bucket and a bunch of towels under it to dry it up. When you get a chance  ......* "Bwaaah - Haaa - Haaa -Haaaaaaaa - Gaaagg!!!!
*
Meanwhile, back at the ranch … Climbing into the 40's the next few days. Gonna get kinda chilly and 'Snotty' again over the weekend


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW but only because it could be a lot worse. Temp running 46 to 48, dark and dreary all day and a fuzz darker and drearier at night. They are having storm parade; they just keep coming and coming. Storm warnings were down for a whole day, Small craft came up only to be replaced flood warning, then it got edged by winter storm this afternoon.

Shelf does look great Bill. Sorry to hear Rick's back isn't fixed.

They sheet rocked the first bathroom today. Glad I'm not doing it ;-) They should tape and texture so we can paint over the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Mounting something like this is a challenge on the log walls and have it be level and plumb.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like it should be a mid 40's day here again. Going to be cloudy but no moisture expected they say.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning to all!

Seems we have sunshine and blue sky this morning in Phoenix. Nice change from last couple days of gray clouds. It's 43° & 98% RH at sunrise. Heavy layer of dew happening. But pressure is rising, light breeze is blowing, and forecast suggest 69° for today's high? Should recover nicely this afternoon. 
Think I might nap for couple hours till it warms up?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I had a wonderfully crappy night again. I woke up at a quarter to 4 and couldn't back to sleep till after six. Night's like that really throw my days off, go figure. I did hear a light rain all night.

think I'll get another cup of coffee and head to the garage.


----------



## liam525

Hello


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. Nice looking shelf. I can see where getting it trued up could be a bit of a challenge.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be another uneventful day here. High in the upper 40's and no snow or rain.


----------



## bandit571

It be ugly outside..41 degrees, 12mph winds….and rain all day….might change to snow, tomorrow?

Top of the Morning to ya…...getting the finger poked today, warfarin clinic stuff…might go back and hibernate..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical January day in WW, mild and damp.

Don, You mentioned you are planning to come to Seattle to catch a cruise. Be aware of the downtown disaster.

https://q13fox.com/2020/01/23/3rd-and-pine-downtown-seattle-neighborhood-has-dark-history-of-violence/


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I almost had a heart attack when Ol' Sol peek out! Solid gray for the last few days and for the next 10
https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/wa/auburn/KWAAUBUR41


----------



## bandit571

Cardio work out, for today…









And, a little chisel work…









Making a fancy little box, to house the Stanley 71-1/2 router plane…


----------



## Firewood

34°, foggy and snowing. It a pretty crappy stretch of weather. We've had snow showers on and off the last couple days and we are under a weather advisory tonight. Another 3 to 5 inches predicted.

Bbob - if I woke up at 4amvevery morning, I think I'd be a happy man. For me, it's usually 3am. Sometimes earlier. Most times I simply can't get back to sleep. When I can, it's a bonus!

Bandit - You are a project-building animal! I can't wait to see how this one turns out

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was a pleasant day to work outside in Phoenix today. 
Mostly sunny, air was almost dead still, with temperature hovering in upper 60's in the shade. 
Felt like 80° in sun, even though it was only 70° by thermometer. :-0)
Humidity is still too high @ 50-60%, and created more sweat than normal when working in winter.
Five day forecast shows nothing but sunshine and 70's. Yeah!

Sorry it's not wood, but pretended to be a metal monkey again today. 
Welded up the frame I've been fabricating this week.
Just my luck, ran out of mig wire 30 minutes before sunset as I trying to tack the last pieces. 
By time I FOUND and loaded the new spool of wire, it was too dark to continue.
Now that everything is cleaned up, it's really dark and I'm really hungry.

Thanks to flash on phone camera, can share a pic:









In case you curious about colors, I prepped all the metal with primer before welding. Primer works well as anti-splatter. Used an assortment of cans I had laying around from past work. LOL

*Bandit* Those dovetails look a little rough compared to your normal work? Did the cardio stress you out too much? Hehe Joking - They look fine. Just jealous I am not working wood too! 
But I will be playing with wood very soon…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 32° and still snowing










I hate winter. Good day to start building a drill charging station

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Glue up was done…forest of clamps arrived…









Will split off the lid after the glue dries…tomorrow…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 52 dropping to a chilly 45 tonight they say. We are welcoming unscheduled sunbreaks today.

I'm supposed to be painting the bathroom today, but here I is fiddling with the 'puter. The sheet rocker cut the hole in the ceiling around the light/fan a fuzz too big and the trim will not cover. Plus Swimbo is not happy with the rough ceiling texture. Too hard to clean, it needs to be a little smoother.

I posted my city council demo project ;-)) It speaks for itself. With the level of stupidity it is trying to address, "We have seen the enemy and he is US!"

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/413218


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turned into a beautiful sun shiny afternoon. It even got up to 43. I got a few things done before lunch. On the drive home noticed there are some serious dark looking clouds gathering over the Elkhorns. NOAA says we're in for rain and snow the rest of the evening and overnight.


----------



## bandit571

We have a dusting of the white crap outside…..yuck.

Raised a panel, today..









Using a tablesaw..









Plywood for a zero clearance, tilt the blade to 15 degrees….leaves a little wedge…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring, sunny, still 72° afternoon in Phoenix today. 
Humidity is still hovering in 50% range middle of day. 
It's dark, 54° now at bedtime; heading for 42° overnight.

*Mike* Nice pic of winter wonderland. 
Takes me back to younger days, when I spent winters downhill skiing every chance I could. 

Spent a few hours this afternoon welding up the back side of my 'frame'. 
Like everyday, #IAMAKLUTZ. 
Feels like to spent more time wrestling the 160lb metal frame into position, than actually welding/grinding. Times like that, wished I had an apprentice. LOL

Can't get oldest son to help right now, as he is bed ridden with flu. Came home Friday looking for nurse Mom to make him feel better. It's his first illness since leaving home.  
SWMBO has everyone wearing masks in the house. You'd think we have serious epidemic happening.
Another reason I am working outside the house as much as I can this weekend.

At least the winter low sun angle is helpful. New house garage faces north, and driveway is 1/2 shaded by house this time of year. Which means I work in shade all afternoon! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

19 below zero this morning, forecast to get up to 4 below today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Decidedly wet over the last 24 hours. Warm rain has all but washed all the snow away. As a result I got to spend half an hour on land mine patrol. As much as I love old Duke I sure will not miss land mine patrol after she's gone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly Cloudy 73° & 34% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. 
Same boring no rain/snow weather forecast for next 8 days with highs near 70° and lows near 40°. 
February 'spring time' weather is coming a week early.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Was a good day to just stay in the house….even got about 2 hours or so in the shop….Top is off of the box…and..









It FITS…..had to reglue a corner of the lid….









And find some hinges….Waiting on glue to dry, again…

About time for a Tonic, OJ, and Gin…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's miserably damp and cool this morning here in Mid-Michigan. You know that kind of damp that seems to seep into your bones and make you ache all over. Well, that's what we've had for the last few days. It's been raining and snowing on and off for about a week. Temp is 31 and should rise to 34. Not much wind to speak of and not much measurable snow either. It's just wet and soggy everywhere.

*WW Bob*, Thanks for the heads up on the Seattle problems. It won't be for another year and a half before the bride and I take that trip to the great northwest. By then, anything can change. But, I'll keep it in mind when we travel.

I've been puttering out in the shop trying to get some of my projects done. My wife wife has been hounding me to swap out a couple of bathroom sinks and I'm not looking forward to it. A plumber I'm not! I know when you start doing a plumbing job, it's gonna take a mess of trips to the hardware store to get the right things to make it passable. And then it's not gonna be correct for a few years afterwords. I've been putting it off for a while now, but lately she's been dogging me to get it done. Sheesh!

Everybody on here seems to be having fun doing their thing. That's good. Just think, Spring is just around the corner. Well, it's time to head out to the shop and finish up some projects. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## mike02719

30 degrees and sunny here in Massachusetts. Not bad for January, but global warming nitwits are complaining as usual. They were quiet when December was colder than normal. Waiting for Spring.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I'm headed out to the garage to build a few boxes as well. I'm hoping to put a little organization to the disorganization! Keep your fingers crossed.

Looks like a mix of rain and snow for the foreseeable future. Upper 30's to mid 40's. We need more snow up high!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy, it's raining like the dickens! I even saw a little solid stuff on the windshield a few minutes ago.

It's a good day to stay inside the shop out of the weather.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 28° and cloudy…..... Again. Relatively quiet weather - a bit warmer than average, but not enough to get rid of all the snow.

I finally got the Frankencharger up on the wall (except for the chargers). I ended up using ideas from 3 different stations.










Now I can get rid of a couple more of those molded cases that are nice when transporting tools but leave the shop NEVER.

Mike02719 - Welcome to the thread. Sounds Ike your weather's about the same as ours.

Well, gotta get back to the shop

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

33 cloudy degrees out there…a few flurries going by…..will start looking for a recipe…to turn Groundhog into Ground Chuck…..unless he says an early Spring…..and hang it outside his front door….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring, sunny, 70°F day with 19% RH in Phoenix.
Starting to dry out finally.

Putting couple coats of paint on frame today, as breeze is almost non-existent.
Stepped inside to check LJ, while waiting required 30min for the enamel hardener to react before spraying. 
Wanted black, but found a quart of hammer tone silver hiding in the cabinet. 
Didn't like the hammer effect on Unisaw cabinet, so it got ignored. 
No one is going to see but 3" wide band of this paint job, but is is better than tossing it in trash?

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe - like me remembering to wear the respirator when spraying solvents!


----------



## BurlyBob

I actually made some progress cleaning out a box parts for plywood utility boxes. Looks like I might be able to squeeze 3-4 more out of those parts. If all goes well I'll be able to start on a drill press table in a day or so. It's really nice not having any big projects in the foreseeable future.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Paint job done. Gloss and texture don't show well in shade, but it's too purdy for where it's going.

















Neighbor lady down the street stopped by today and asked me if I was building a trailer. 
Her son builds trailers, he was convinced I was welding up trailer last weekend. 
Wanted to tell her was making a cage for locking up solicitors that visit the neighborhood, as I have run out room to bury them in back yard. Then I remembered my wife saying police don't think my gallows humor is funny.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…might post this in a bit..









Now that the latch has been fixed…









Even stained the inside…









Might get to 50 degrees on Sunday….we'll see…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Speaking of 50 degrees:
It's 53° & 49% RH here mid-morning. With 66° forecast as high later.

Spent early morning firing up smoker. Pork Butt was on sale recently. Good use for cherry wood scraps. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….usual cloudy, dreary weather outside….supposed to rain later….


----------



## BurlyBob

Sunshine clear skies and 34. We're suppose to get rain/snow this evening.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke from a lunch time nap to check smoker, and it had rained, hard. 
Big ole black cloud 1/4 mi to south. 
Wind is blowing, smoker is below temp I set it a few hours ago. :-(
Forecast had 10% chance of rain, and that is never believable; except this time.
High temp as been adjusted to current temp 62°.

Thank fully, rain appears over, and plenty of time of smoker to recover for dinner. 
Cheers!


----------



## MSquared

Klutz - Well, dinner may be an hour later is all.


----------



## Firewood

It's 26° and (still) cloudy. They said it's the cloudiest January in 5 years. At least it isn't snowing. Not too much going on here. Cleaned up the shop some. It's ready for the next mess.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It started snowing about an hour ago. It's 35 and will get down to 28 tonight. Maybe it stick a little.

Definitely starting a drill press table tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Been busy and haven't contributed much. Today I am at the hospital with Cindy who's having appendicitis and surgery soon. Should be simple surgery, but please keep us in your thoughts.
Snowed all day yesterday and we ended with less than we started with.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 30° and still cloudy. I have to get out my sunstone just to make sure we still indeed have a sun.

Today I upgraded my Jet DC1100 with the Vortex Cone that comes on the current models. The hardest part of the install was cleaning all the crap out of the filter to get a clean start.

Bill - I'm sorry to hear about Cindy. I hope all goes well with the surgery and she has a quick recovery.

Stay safe and warm everyone-- and healthy!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. My very best thoughts are with Cindy. Hope everything goes well.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Surgery went well. Shes in recovery.


----------



## Firewood

That's great to hear, Bill. Make sure to give her the pampering she deserves


----------



## MSquared

Yes, good news! Glad she's OK. Take some video of her coming out of the anesthesia, My wife loved it when I did that recently! ...... Not! ; /


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, glad to hear your wife's okay. I'm pretty sure she's going to have a very caring nurse when she gets home.

I made a some progress on my drill press table. Right now it's pretty rudimentary, but I can see what an improvement it will be when finished. I've some an issue though with my drill press. Apparently the table is several degrees off 90 to the drill bit. Hopefully tomorrow I can figure out that issue before I go any further on this project. In the past I've tried figuring how to adjust the table and not been very successful. It's a Porter Cable. If anybody's got some experience with the model I'd really appreciate some advice. I mean seriously it can't be that big an issue and once I learn the secret I'll feel really stupid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I just told her i was disappointed that i didnt get to see her while she was still on a fog. That is fun later when they cant remember what happened.


----------



## bandit571

Piece came backwards, off the saw….while ripping a few boards for width…









T-shirt slowed it down a bit…..that's gonna leave a mark…

One glue up is in the clamps..









Think I'll stop for the night…


----------



## MSquared

Bill - I took photos of my wife coming out anesthesia on two occasions. Once for wisdom teeth extraction, and once for a fairly serious operation. Thankfully, both turned out well. She did laugh at the photos after


----------



## Firewood

Yikes, Bandit. That had to hurt. Looks like the hair may have slowed it down a bit too. LOL. Seriously though, I'm glad I'm glad it wasn't worse. I've had that same thing happen to me once. Didn't cause any damage but sure was a wake up call.

It's 29°. On this day last year it was -20. I'll take 29.

Stay safe everyone - especially you, Bandit.


----------



## MSquared

Chilly in the 20's tonight. Partly clear, calm. Looks like a fairly big front is moving South and East of us out over the Atlantic. May get some 'snotty' weather though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Weather is warm and dry. Low 30's at night and highs in the upper 40's. May get up to upper 50'e by tomorrow they say. Had a little shower yesterday morning but nothing measurable. Snow all around us but is really dry here. Talking high fire danger in the country.

Not much happening here. Just puttering in the shop on a couple little projects.


----------



## Firewood

29° and cloudy/foggy this morning. You don't realize how much you appreciate Sunshine until you don't have it for a couple weeks.

Just cleaning up the shop. Going through my toolbox pulling things that I'll probably never use again. I'd rather make room for the things I use on a regular basis. I'm not a hoarder, but sometimes it hard to let things go. I am getting better though.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently 31 and only gonna get up to 33 today. Possible snow in the forecast but, anymore who knows for sure. Cloudy sky's have been hanging around for about a week now.

FF Bill, I'm sure glad Cindy came through ok with the operation. Take good care of her.

I just finished up a couple of birch folding TV tables for a friend. The birch sure come through on the nice colors. I got the birch a few years ago at an estate sale and only paid $5 for a pile of the stuff. I never give it much thought before on the cost of the stuff until I made these tables. I wanted to charge him for the tables so I told him $20.00 each. I should have checked what birch was selling for. Around here it's going for $4.50 a bd ft. I think there is 7 bd ft. in the table itself. Oh well.

I've got a problem coming up. I don't mind making and selling small things for people. It's easy to price them. But, recently a girl saw my bed frame I made and she wants me to make her the same thing. There is $500 worth of oak in the bed alone not including hardware and finish. I'm not sure what to charge her for the bed. The way I figure it out, I should be charging anywhere from $1,200 to $1,800 for the whole thing, materials inclusive. What do you guys think? I really need your advise.

In the mean time, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I try to make $30/hr for stuff I sell. I calculate materials and estimate the time it will take me. I give a range based on low and high hour estimate. Then I give a price range and keep track of time. I usually fall right in the middle somewhere, but not always. If they can't handle that method, I don't make anything for them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I think it's time I came back after being gone from our thread for nearly 2 months. I've had some more health issues, but I won't get into that at the moment….But still having some back trouble, as expected, but it's getting better. I know I've missed quite a few posts, but I had my wife to read several so I could kind of keep up. I know there have been a few new projects posted, like *Mike's* Frankencharger, and *bandit's* boxes., etc. And…..I'm now wearing a brace on my back to help keep the spine aligned, and get stronger. I take walks to strength the back and leg muscles. It got to where I couldn't hardly get out of a chair w/o help. And…..I did some more therapy for a couple of weeks after going back to the doctor when I got the brace….And still using the Bone Stimulator too.
And…..I've been having to wear a brace on my left hand (special made) to try and control some arthritis and soreness from when I broke my hand several years back….!! I tell ya guys, it's hell getting old and stove up….Makes it hard to type, also…..!! And…...on top of that, me and the wife went for our eye exam Wed., and I was told I have cataracts in both eyes now, so I have to have cataract surgery Feb. 19th on my right eye, then 2-3 weeks later have the left eye done….!! I'm about to get sick of this crap….!! Seems like one thing after another….Makes it kind of hard to type with two fingers…..!! So hopefully I can return to our thread and be a part of the news and weather reports….I know this sounds like a medical report and a rant, but wanted you guys to know what was going on the last couple of months….and I've missed being on our thread…..Wow…It's hard to believe that there are over 7,241 post already this year, and totaling more than 17,000 altogether…...Unreal….I sure never thought it would get this far, but you guys made it possible…..!! We'll do it till Cricket runs us off….lol..

As far as the weather goes in my neck of the woods….Have had lots of rain, a little snow, and lots of cloudy days like today….Been in the low to mid 30's and 40'sfor highs and lows, so not to bad for this time of year.

*Mike*.....Really nice Frankenharger….Finally got it built, huh..? It kind of sounds like my "Frankenstation" I built a while back….Mary Shelly would be proud…..lol..!

*Bill*.....I read where Cindy had to have surgery to remove her appendix…..Glad to hear she's recovering nicely. She'll be up and about in no time….My wife read to me where you've been slabbing out some great woods….I hope you sell a bunch….And….I wish we could have gotten together with your mon and dad when they were down here, but it was just not possible when they were here……Maybe next time…..! Deb and I enjoy getting together with them for supper…...!!

Well guys, I've ramble enough for now..Just trying to catch up….I've missed you guys and our thread, so I''ll try and keep posting…..Let's see if we can get it up to 20,000….!!


----------



## Festus56

Welcome back Rick!! You have been missed here too. Glad you are still winning the battles. Hope your eye surgery goes well. Most folks I know said that is the best thing ever. They can see again.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's real good to have you back Rick! We've all been wondering how your doing. About that cataract surgery. Don't sweat it. I had it done when I was 48 and working in a prison. I had 20/400 in one eye and the doctor woould even bother to tell me how bad the other was. It was a simple procedure, took less than an hour, a very short relatively painless recovery and I was 20/20. Really life changing. I could see the alarm clock in the morning on dresser. Those dark blotches on the hills out here, why those are actually trees! It will definitely improve the quality of your life. The only down side is I have to wear readers. I can live with that for the 20/20 vision I have. I started wearing glasses as a freshman in high school. The last pair were coke bottle bottoms. You could almost get neck strain. You will truly appreciate the change in your vision, honest.

One more cup of coffee then headed out to work on the drill press table.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks for the welcome back. I sure have missed you all. I'm going to try and keep up as best I can…..I may or may not miss a couple of days, but if I do, I'll be back ( that's an Arney saying).

About the eye surgery….That'll be painless and easy compared to what I've been trough in the past…Not much down time there.

*Bob*….That's what the doctor told me, also, that I'd prolly need some readers. That's ok as I have to have readers to be on the 'puter anyway…..I'm ready to get it done, as my eyes have been blurry for a long time….I finally had to put the closed captioning on the television to read stuff….That's a pisser…..lol..!! Hey…..it works…!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..kind of sore, right now…..

30s and a snow shower….nothing sticking.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. It's good to see you back. You were gone for far too long.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Rick - So glad to see you back. You sure have been missed. I had cataract surgery about 3 years ago. After the first one, I was giddy at the difference between the two eyes. The colors were so clear and sharp. The one that hadn't been done yet made me think I was looking through tobacco stained glasses. I got multi-focal lenses, so don't hardly even need readers but sometimes I do put on a pair.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that's sound s a lot like something I experienced. After I did the first eye I was working graveyard in a prison and got the idea to switch looking thru each eye. So I did the good eye bad eye. Wow what a difference. I'd been pretty demanding of the inmates to keep things clean. I had them cleaning things all the time. I told the Sgt. when stopped by about my eyes and how I'd been pretty tough with inmates about the sanitation. He told me, don't let up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks *Mike* and* dawsonBob* for the welcome backs….yea….I missed you guys, too. On the cataract surgery…...I've got all the paperwork filled out and ready to go ahead of time. I did that yesterday after I watched a short video by my doctor explaining the procedure he'll go through. So when I walk in at 7:00 a.m. (too dang early) all I have to do is get prepped and ready to go.
It's now dark thirty, still cloudy, and 40 degrees……!! Should get down to about 33 tonight….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Welcome back Rick. I'm sure mom and dad will be back to bull shoals in early spring, plus Sean still wants to go again. Maybe we will get down there.

I built a desk top last week and just realized I did something very wrong. Luckily I will be able to fix it. I won't like it as much this way, but I don't think the customer will mind.

Mom had one eye fixed a while back. She now walks around with glasses with one lens removed. She'll have the other eye done soon. Then she can get new glasses that works for both eyes.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

This is the last warm day for awhile. Should get to 64° today. Rain and snow the next couple days with highs in the 30's they say. May have to take the bike for a spin today because I can.


----------



## bandit571

33 with flurries..yuck…..supposed to get into the 50s…Sunday and Monday….then back to Winter…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We had a low in my neck of the woods this morning of 34. It was really foggy when I rose for my morning coffee, but when the sun came out, it burned off quickly. Progressed into plenty of sun, and now it's 42, climbing up to 54.
Not much news to tell around here, as not much is going on. One day next week (?) I've got to take my wife to Springfield, Mo. to get her new military I.D. card made. Would like to go to Bass Pro Shop, but don't think I can walk around in there very long, as I'm still having back flareups. Be a one day quick trip.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 41, cold and windy, with the wind chill it feels like the low 30's. Expecting rain this afternoon. I'm not getting anything done as we've got the grandsons for the morning. Whew!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

It's sunny 60° & 31% RH in desert mid-morning morning. Heading for a 76° as the high.

Expecting one more warm day tomorrow, then big 20° cool off resulting in low near freezing on Monday.
Maybe even some rain? Mother nature reminding us desert dwellers, it is still winter. :-0)

*Rick* - Welcome back!

*Bill* - Glad the wife's surgery was uneventful, that's best kind. Wishing her a speedy recovery.

*Bandit* - Sorry to see the kick back damage, really - yuk. LOL 
I cringe every time I see that job site saw of yours in pictures for many reasons. 
If you only lived closer. Have a spare 1.5HP 120v Unisaw with splitter we might be able move into your basement to prevent that kind of accident? 

Bought home a pile of lumber yesterday. 
(13) 4×8 sheets, big pile of 2×4, and box of framing nails. Back of truck was nearly full. Putting on my carpenter's belt very soon. Still need roofing stuff, trim boards, door hardware, and paint; so BORG is not done draining my wallet yet.

Today's major goal is to make a 6×12 flat spot. Raking gravel around, setting some concrete pad stones to get frame off the mud, and level. Fun stuff - NOT! Hate hard-scaping work. Wish me the motivation to keep going.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks *Bill* and* klutz* for the welcome backs…....!! I've missed you guys, too…..Hope I can hang around a bit longer……!! I'm feeling a little bit more perky, so yea, maybe…..!!

*BurlyBob*…….How's the new drill press table coming along..? Are you going to have dust collection built into it?

bandit*…….I'm with Klutz on the saw…..I think you need a bigger one. Those job-site saws suck, and they are dangerous, too….Especially if you're doing woodworking….They are fine for carpentry work outside…..!!

*Capt.Klutz*…….Sounds like some serious work is coming your way….Just take it nice and slow. Remember….we ain't as young as we used to be….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Like the Klutzman, we're expecting a 20 degree drop tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I managed to breakaway from the boys to pull the table top out of the clamps. I used Roo glue to laminate a piece of Melamine to a piece of 3/4" plywood. Once I wnet excessive with the glue. I've got squeeze out on all 4 side.
I'm going to clean it up and get it nice and square with a pattern cutting router bit. So far so good. I played with the plywood table top a day or so back. It was quite apparent I should have done this long ago.

It's 43 and the chill makes it feel like 35. It's not to bad walking with the wind, the other direction sucks!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

When I built my d.p. table some 15 years ago, I built a box to sit on top of the d.p. base so I could have dust collection built into it. The back half is for dust collection, and the front half is used for small drawer to keep extra drill bits, spade bits, hold downs (Rockler), etc. The table top is 1 1/2" thick, w/ a laminated top, and the fence is the same. I put T-tracks in the table, and on the fence…..It's worked good, but I too am thinking about building a new d.p. table and fence……!! Here's a pix to show how I did it…..Good luck w/ yours..


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw is NOT a "jobsite" saw.

Bladeguard/splitter is a flimsy, bent POS, and was tossed out. OEM fence is junk…."new fence is my homemade "speedsquare" .

Tablesaw barely fits into the space it sits in….

2 out of the three planks have beenhauled down to the shop….then the Boss wanted to go to the store, for a few things ( there went an hour's time out the door) Maybe after Supper, I can get back to the shop….have to mill enough to make 4 leg blanks, and glue them up.

33 degrees, snow showers all day long….nothing sticking, just melts on contact. And hardly a breeze…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?








Not much…Dad bought it new, at Sears…









High Tech fence? use it on the router table, too….and as a circular saw/router guide….

Scrap that bit me?









Was ripping off the knot….should have been wearing the apron, that day..









Heavy duty, cotton duck…..

One plank was ripped and crosscut, today…..by the time quitting time came…









Blanks been ripped at 1-1/2" wide…









Sorted into matched pairs…









Matched pairs have been glued up..to make 4 leg blanks…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* LOL
Thanks for chuckle? 
Maybe I shouldn't laugh. Wife says my humor is 'colorful'.

Sorry if I offended. Was meant as offer to help, not criticize. 
We all have shop size limitations, and different work around.

Think we can make the Unisaw fit:
Unisaw is only 35" from fence to back with out the mag starter on back (27" top), and ~20" wide (plus 5" hand wheel on left) with extensions removed. Each extension adds 8" to width. Can cut the fence to any size you want.
Base machine is smaller than my Ridgid contractor saw.
It's smaller than a washing machine, and easy roll down flight of stairs on 2 wheel dolly. 

Seriously, I am just trying to help you get a saw with splitter to avoid kick back. 
Want to keep seeing more fun projects!

Oh yeah: It's now dark and 64° in desert valley. 
Hit 77° on my truck thermometer earlier, and SWMBO errands prevented me doing any work outside today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!

*Update:*
Pictures posted while I was typing. 
Oh yeah, Unisaw will fit with standard fence.
Hmm,
My winter trip east was postponed. If I actually end up driving to central Ohio over kids spring break in March, maybe we work out some trade? 
Still have a un-restored 1954 1.5Hp Unisaw with original fence.








Wired 220v now, but can use 120v. Have a disappearing splitter to replace the blade guard and OEM door taken from a 1972 parts saw.

Almost finished the VSC clone fence head I was tinkering with, once I had made the rails (short), it was getting a facelift with new paint and some bearings. So many projects, so little shop time.

Warmest Regards.


----------



## bandit571

I'd have to pass…thanks, anyway. Simply because of all the rest of the items sitting around the saw, and behind it….I would need to keep moving the saw, in order to use the other tools…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, Bandit if you need to regularly move your TS, a Unisaw probably isn't the best option.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 32° and cloudy. But the sun did perk out for a bit just before sunset. At first, I wasn't sure what the h3ll I was seeing. Tomorrow is supposed to be SUNNY and unseasonably warm (well, for us anyway).

Rick - That's a nice DP table. Not sure why you want new one. I took the cheaters way and bought one when I was working at Woodcraft. Nothing fancy, but sure is better it was.

Bandit - that saw sure looks like it has some stories to tell. We can't deny it's put out some nice projects.

CaptK - I recall when I built my shed at the old house (12×20). It sure was a challenge trying to carve out a flat spot for it. My neighbor came over with his tractor and helped scrape out a spot. It wasn't ideal, but worked pretty well.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

In that one hour's time in the shop….saw was moved 4 times. Fence was used, removed, used again….total of 6 times….each change over took about..one minute. other days, I need to get back to the mitre saws ( 4 of them!) or use the bandsaw, or get to the handsaw til…..there is also a small router table back there.

At one time, there USED to be a lathe where the saw til now sets….lathe is now long gone.

other times, I need the area opened up, as an assembly area for some of the larger items I build.

It ain't called a Dungeon without a reason…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's starting to get sunny out this morning however, they are predicting some snow today. Again, after the snow hits, the sun will come out again and warm us up to near 45 today. Crazy weather. And of course, the furry fat rat didn't see his shadow and we'll have an early spring, hopefully. I'll believe that when I see it. LOL

Thanks *FF Bill*, for your input on my earning. My big problem is, even though I try to keep track of my hours, I never finish, so I don't know how many hours I work on a project. If I only had kept track…......

*Rick*, I'm glad you're back as well my friend. Been worried about you. Sounds as though your on track to a new you! I can't wait to hear about your fishing exhibitions in the future. Be patient and keep up the good work.

Ok, it's that time again. I'm heading out to the shop to hopefully enjoy the upcoming nice weather today. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much to tell in my neck of the woods. It was 40 when I woke up late for my big cup of joe….Plenty of sun, very little wind, and the humidity is at 46%. It's now 55 (unbelievable), and the high will get to 74….Wow..!!! 
It looks like from the future weather next week we are going to have a cool down, and by Wed. and Thursday

they are predicting snow…..it ain't gonna happen, I predict….!! This weather pattern feels more like early spring than winter.


----------



## BurlyBob

Working on my 2nd cup of coffee. Morning all.

Rick that's a real nice drill press table. Yes I have thought of building something like that, But I'm leaning towards a roll away cabinet I saw on the Woodsmith Shop TV show. I've still got more work to do on this one.

It's only 30 here, cloudy and now snow in sight. As always I'd love to see more snow especially in the mountains.

All you football fans enjoy the Super Bowl. I gave up on football after the Steel Curtain fell.


----------



## bandit571

Pills for Breakfast, giving me a bad "cotton mouth". Heading to the 50s, next 3 days…then winter returns.

Maybe this afternoon, I can get a few clamps removed….?

Welcome back Rick….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. That's a 16 degree drop from yesterday, and they expect it to be even cooler tomorrow.

I, for one, will watch the Super Bowl. Don't much care who wins.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 45° after hitting low 50's (so says there car). And - the sun was shining all day! We melted a bunch of our snow, but not enough.

I probably won't be watching the game. MAYBE if the Packers were playing, but even then there's a good chance I'd be doing something else.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening y'all,

Well…..It hit 75 today for a high…In fact, it got down right warm as I was taking a walk. It's hard to walk around here, as we have so many hills and hollors to go up and down. So I just walk around either on my driveway, or walk around in the shop. I'm still having back trouble, and it'll be 4 months tomorrow….Don't know if I'll ever heal……!!


BurlyBob*……Is your drill press a bench top or a free standing one..? You mentioned a roll-a-round cabinet. Just wondering…Sounds like you have a plan. Thanks for the comment on my d.p. table….It's old, so I want to update..


bandit
*
…..I hate that "cotton mouth" feeling….I take a muscle relaxer that does the same thing….No matter how much you drink, or just sip on something wet, it has to just wear off. I hardly ever take one unless I really have to….

*Mike*….It is a good d.p. table, and nothing wrong with it, but the little drawer is too small, and not very deep at all. It holds some extra parts, but if you pull it out too fast, everything will spill out on the floor….That sucks. And I won't be watching the Super Bowl either, as I don't like football. I'd rather go out and peck w/ the chickens.


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy Cow, did it ever turn cold this evening. The winds coming out of the north and the wind chill is hovering around 10.
I normally will walk the dog around the yard in the evening. Not tonight I chickened out and kick her out on her own. I'm staying close to the fire!

Rick, I made a bit of progress on my drill press table. My plan is to copy a table I saw on YouTube. The guy used a CNC to cut a round recess in the table top for round inserts, that way you could spin the insert in order to have a fresh backer. I kind of have an idea figured out and the start of a jig. Tomorrow I give it a couple of test runs before I cut the actual recess in the table. I'm using Melamine for the table top with the idea of wrapping it with some 1/2" Black Walnut. It's scrap wood so I thought I might try and dress this table up a bit or at least draw the attention away from any mistakes I make.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 65° day yesterday. Had some pretty good wind gusts around 40mph but we went for a ride anyways. Went with the wind and came home into a head wind. Was watching the trucks waving around and glad I was not in my driving days. First selfie ever for us on the first of February.










Today was a bit different. A high of 27° and snow showers all day. Maybe had a couple inches by dark. Guess I should have got a selfie when I was on the 4 wheeler plowing the neighborhood sidewalks. Down to 23° now and a high of 25° tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Temp hit 78° today under sunny skies.. Still holding 65° at 9pm. 
Winds have been picking up all day. Weather change is coming.

We have freeze watch issued for Monday/Tuesday night, with 27° forecast for Tuesday night. 
This is wacko. 
February is when we usually warm up, and citrus picking season gets serious. 
A hard freeze makes the fruit mushy and destroys the flavor. 
Local lemons/limes are requirement for a good margarita. Hope the forecast is wrong. 

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was an amazing 54 degrees at coffee time. It's now gone up to 60, and still on the rise. Plenty of clabber, and the humidity is at 40%. Winds are light at 6 mph., there is a 40% chance of rain later on tonight….up to 100%. The high today is forecast to reach 67…..And that's amazing…..!! Rain tomorrow with cooler temps, and then a snow flake on Wednesday with only 36 for a high…..!!

Today marks my 4th month since I had back surgery ( Oct. 3rd.). I can see and feel some change in the way I can get around, but not a lot, yet. I'm not where I want to be, so I'm still hanging on by a thread. Sometimes it feels like I can feel the metal parts moving around, but I know it's just in my head…..

Mark…..It looks like you and your spouse are having a good time on your cycle….Better ride while you can, cause winter is coming…..!!!

Cpt. Klutz…...How's the "rehabbing" coming along on the new shop..? Are you about to get organized yet..?

BurlyBob…..Be sure and post a pix of your new drill press table, etc. Expiring minds want to know….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good you are getting better Rick. Keep up the forward progress.

Yes it was nice to get out and ride. Not enough time or good weather to do that much.

We are back to average weather now. After a couple inches of snow yesterday and a skiff overnight. Was 14° early and maybe a high of 25° later. The extended forecast is highs in the 30's and lows in the teens for the next 15 days.


----------



## Firewood

It's 40° and sunny, but may get some drizzle by this afternoon.

Deb want some new stools for the snack counter, so we are heading over to Kettle Moraine Hardwood to pick up some cherry for them.

Today is her birthday, so we'll be going out for dinner tonight to celebrate.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning from Phoenix!
Mid morning have partly cloudy skies, stiff breeze, with 64° and 32% RH. Forecast high is 65°. 
Feels colder than it looks, especially with wind.

Freeze watch moved to Freeze warnings. Supposed to hit 30° low tonight. 
Forecast 28° low tomorrow will be coldest temp seen this winter?

*Mike* Happy B-day Deb!

*Rick* All shop tools are operational, but just barely? 
Have used the TS, bandsaw, and drill press; for some single cuts fixing stuff. Been using welder too. 
Two weeks ago finally opened up a 8×14 work space in center of garage, but that is with all the tools parked/stacked tight against the walls. Still not enough room to get car inside for maintenance or repairs, or setup an assembly table with tools usable. :-(

Working to build a 6×12 shed as I need to get pile of carp out of garage that is always in the way. Constantly moving junk around to work on projects in garage is frustrating. Drives my OCD nuts. Got no place for things only used a few times a year like; Bicycles, garden tools, large automotive tools/parts, plus outdoor awnings, chairs, and tables. Not to mention the Halloween coffin.

Downsizing from 3 car garage to 2 car garage has been horrible for me, but losing 500 sq feet of living space plus a ton of closet space has created similar situation in house. SWMBO has filled 80% of a 10×12 bedroom, floor to ceiling, with her surplus stuff and kid carp she wants to save for grand kids (6-7 years away best case?). Had no idea she had that much junk crammed into the kids old closets. :-0)

She keeps laughing at me for building a semi-portable metal base wood shed, but very next moment asking when it will be done? Learned last weekend; the new job she has been interviewing for > can be work from home 4 day/week. Now she wants to use the spare room as her home office, and NEEDS space in shed too? Sigh. Never a dull moment in Klutz household.

Was hoping to prime paint the shed siding panels outside today? Wish me luck.

*Be Happy *(use meds), *Healthy* (more meds), and *Safe* (not too many meds while working).


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies, sunny and cold due to the wind chill.

Headed out to the garage for more work on that drill press table. Whilst laying awake last night I came up with a couple of ideas on how to cut the circle recess. We'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside…58 degrees, 10 mph breeze….Might rain tomorrow…

monday….about says it all…..

MIGHT, just might try to taper all four of them legs in the shop….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Happy Birthday to Deb!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

*Mike*,

Tell Deb I said happy birthday, and I hope you two have an enjoyable evening….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, best wishes for your wife's birthday.

Here's the start of my drill press table. It's a Porter Cable. Not the fanciest, but it suits my needs.









I got this idea from watching two different YouTube videos. I also recessed a nut from the far side of a piece of 3/4" ply wood. I honestly don't think I'll need anything else to hold the table down. I've got a 1" dowel glued into the underside of the table . It fit in the central hold of the metal drill press table. I've play around with it and it seems fairly stable. I've got an idea to use a threaded insert in that 1" dowel, bolt and a heavy fender washer if the need arises.









This is the table and the initial design. Pretty high tech! It's left over 3/4" Melamine glued to a 3/4" CDX plywood.









This is the jig I made using my band saw circle cutting jig. I added a spacer in that entry cut as the Melamine wouldn't squeeze together. I gave it a little sanding on my spindle sander and it came out okay.









Here it is on the drill press again.









Now this is what you call a screw up!. My router base is smaller that the recess I'm making and the saw dust got in my eyes. The only time anyone is going to see it is when the discs are out of the recess. Turns out that the recess is a tad bit deeper than the thickness of the discs. I figure to make up for it when a lot of varnish.


















Those pencil marks are where I'm going to knock off the corners. I've got some black walnut 1/2" strips milled to wrap the table and dress it up a little.





































All these last photos show is that the disc can be spun around to different locations giving a new backer spot whenever I need it. A year or so back WWBob's brother gave me a crap load of birch plywood drawer stock. As I recall it was used for RV drawers. Turns out it's just the right size to give me 2 -6" disc's that are about 3/8". I knocked out a dozen today and I figure they should last me a year or so.

Tomorrow I work on the fence and glue on more of the black walnut banding. If I'm lucky I could get the t track in after I get the back piece of banding glued on and out of the clamps. I might be getting overly optimistic, but this may be done by the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 70 deg and partly sunny today. It's supposed to snow 5" on Wednesday.


----------



## Firewood

It's 34° and dark. Some clouds rolling in. We got into low 40's and sunny today. Maybe some patchy freezing drizzle by morning.

No shop time today. We had our breakfast club this morning and then went to pick up the lumber for the stools. I then took Deb out for dinner. She says thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.

Bbob - the DP table is starting to take shape. I like the round spoil board idea. Mine is square so I can't get nearly the mileage out of mine that you will get from yours. Well, that's about it for now

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's wet out there this morning…..!! The rain moved in last night around 12:00- 1:00 a.m., and has been raining ever since…..Over 1 1/2" so far, and it ain't through yet….! It'll rain all day into the night, then tomorrow they are saying a snow flake…..It was 52 at coffee time, but the temp is slowly dropping…It's now 48, plenty of clabber, and now the rain has let up, and it's really foggy now. But the rain will be back shortly….No sunshine today or tomorrow..

Supposed to drop down to 34-35 by coffee time in the morning…..!! Then the snow flake will show up…(?)…..The humidity is at 97%, and light winds at 4 mph.

BurlyBob…..Looks like the drill press table is gonna be very nice, and hopefully will work for you….No offense, but I don't like Melamine personally. I used it once a few years ago, and it chipped badly, even using a good Forest WW11 blade….I would rather use laminate for tops over ply….So I don't even have any Melamine….It's just personal preference…..So far, it looks like you've had good luck with it…I watched a couple of YouTube vids where the guys cut out the round spoil boards…either round or square…I would prefer the round ones like you made..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…starting out in the 50s, heading for the 20s.. and rain/freezing rain mix….

Time to show a bit of leg?









First two done…then…









All 4 are done…..8 tapers! Had to keep track of where each taper was…


----------



## BurlyBob

It did not get as cold over night as predicted which is okay by me. It's 28 and blue skies right now, but it might get to the mid 30's. We're suppose to get a decent bit of snow tonight and tomorrow.

Rick, I agree with you about that Melamine chipping. I found that if I give each side a small pass over the table saw blade then raise the blade I don't get the chipping. I've also noticed that I get less chipping if I don't raise the blade where the carbide teeth are above the material. Seeing as this drill press table is a work piece I didn't get to picky about it. I've got check out something today. I to check if I've got enough clearance spin the handles without hitting the table top. If not I might have to trim it back a bit.

Bandit I sure wish I worked as fast as you do.

I'm going to order that Benchcraft Moxon vise kit today. It's been on my to do list for some time. I'm pretty sure later this spring I'm going to make the jump and start a Roubo bench with the Benchcraft hardware.


----------



## Firewood

Bbob - ivhad that issue with the store bought table I have. I finally got tired of sliding the table forward so I could crank it up and down and extended the crank handle so it clears the table from the side. I'll add a pic in a little bit


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I just checked and it looks like this might not be that big of an issue. The only issue is that I might have to fiddle around with it to get any depth over 2-3 inches and that should be a rare occasion. I'm getting pretty pumped up to get this finished and put to good use.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!
Is sunny, 54° & 14% RH in desert today. Was frigid 30° this morning before sun arrived.
Freeze warnings in effect again tonight, 28° forecast. :-(

In the never a dull moment category:
Woke up in about 5am this morning with chills, thought maybe the flu?
Then saw 62 showing on thermostat, instead of normal 73° SWMBO set temperature; and realized the heat was turned off. This morning wife tells me since we hit 75 a few days ago, and decided it was time for AC to be turned on. :-0)

Shed progress pics. Level spot created for shed's final location, wife's rescue mutts inspecting:








Will have to slide it out a few feet for construction.

Priming back side of T1 siding panels today:








Painting the inside of panels hoping to brighten up the place. Been long time since I primed fresh siding. Forgot how much paint soaks up with 1st coat. Coverage has been ~1/3rd of 400sqft on side of can. Had to get more paint last night. 
Should have done this painting last weekend when it was warm. Oil based primer is drying way too slow today. Had to find extra supports to hold panels while it dries today. 
Yes, #IAMAKLUTZ

Next step in my diabolical plan is adding pressure treated floor, and some framing work.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 23° and overcast. No precipitation. It looks like we may get a little snow on Thursday. I can hardly wait - NOT!

I got all the legs milled up for the stools today. Man, that was a close one. I decided to make the a smidge beefier, so I had to be extra-extra careful as I had no stick left from that board when I was done. Tomorrow I gave to help my BIL with mounting a couple TVs and punching down some CAT6. Hopefully it won't take too long.

Bbob - sorry for not posting the pics sooner. The day just got away from me





































Hope these help.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 18° early but should get to mid 30's later with all sunshine and wind they say.

Klutz looks like you are making progress on the shed. Am thinking you should make two and let the wife have her own maybe.

Drill press table is looking good Bob. I wish I had a bigger drill press with more capacity. My little benchtop just keeps going. I used square inserts in mine. Just made about a dozen and when I use a new size just put a new blank in. Works for me as I have a drawer under to store all the inserts and bits.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold morning, Brrrr!
Damn cold as I watch sun rise this morning, 30° & 42% RH.
Feels like 25° according to weather channel and I believe them! 
Heading for high of 54°?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It was 16° when I got up this morning (I get up way too early) and now it's all the way to 19° and partly cloudy. I hate winter.

CaptK - All you need are a couple runners on that frame and you'd have a scheduled. Then all you'd need is some snow….

Bandit - looks like you're staying busy as usual. Can't wait to see more progress pics.

Mark - that DP table isn't going anywhere with those bolts holding it down

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## zuralten3911

The very next time I read a blog, I hope that it does not disappoint me as much as this particular one. I mean, I know it was my choice to read, but I truly thought you would probably have something useful to say. All I hear is a bunch of crying about something that you could possibly fix if you were not too busy searching for attention.

Hotel Eisenhüttenstadt


----------



## Festus56

Looks like spam for breakfast. I flagged it so hope it goes away.

Yes Mike that was overkill, Had big holes in the table so I just filled them up lol. But it hasn't moved in 15 years either.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Man is it ever raining…!! It was 34 at my usual coffee time (not early)...It rained all night off and on, then started back just as I rose…..!! And now it's pouring….!! Looks like it might taper off around 5:00 today, but as yet, no let up….Clabbered over heavily and dark. Humidity is at 95%,winds at 3 mph., and it's now 37, but feels like 32. The high is supposed to get up to 37, but I'm doubtful…..!! The pressure is down to 29.92. So far a 1/2" of rain.

I've been comparing prices between Rockler and Amazon for some woodworking items I want to purchase…..It's amazing how much higher Rockler is….I just about refuse to buy from them if I can find it on Amazon or other places…...Rockler is a rip-off. EXAMPLE: The Kreg Precision Set-up bars at Rockler….$70.00….Same item at Amazon….$ 30.00. Kreg Flip Stop….$33.00…...Amazon…$29.00…..Amazing.!!

Mike…...I have a question of interest….When you mounted your router top, why didn't you just put a "riser" under the top to clear the cranking handle. It would have give you enough clearance to turn the handle w/o bumping the table instead of building an ext. handle for the cranking handle..? Prolly another sheet of 3/4" ply the same size as the table top under it would have been enough….!! Just curious….!! No harm…no foul..!!

Mark….. You're right on the spammer….That's what I thought, too….Glad you flagged him…! Good riddens..


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got 2" of snow on the ground and it's still coming down. It's suppose to high 38 today so it should turn to rain and real slushy this afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we were supposed to get up to 5" of snow today. Instead we got cold rain and some sleet.


----------



## Firewood

29°, cloudy, blah, blah blah, blah…. Snow coming tomorrow.

Rick - That's a good point, but with the DP only a 12" one, the clearance is already limited.

I agree about pricing at Rockler. I was just looking at angle finders and the same one at Rockler for $40 can be had at Amazon for $30. There are some exceptions, but not too many.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

25 pictures….even after a few deletions…


----------



## bandit571

Top has been flattened.
.








First side..then the other..the before..









And the after…









Crosscuts done..









Had to then straight line rip the 3…









Then set up the Mitersaw…cordless one..









Managed to make all the shoulder cuts..









So I could make a few tenons…









2 hours or so in the shop….


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's dark now, and 35 degrees. I think the rain has finally moved out for now…..Still clabbered…

Mike…...Didn't realize your drill press was a 12"er…..For some reason I thought you had a floor model….I can see your point now of why you made the ext. crank handle…..!! I've been doing some more comparisons between Rocker and Amazon prices. I think I'll stick with Amazon if I can……!!!!

Bill….Glad you got the rain instead of the snow. 5" is no fun to drive in, or even be out in….unless you're skiing…!


----------



## BurlyBob

So today I measured the snow on a saw horse table in my front yard. We had 5 1/2" of new snow.









I took this photo around 4pm. That's the stand I built for the air conditioner. I'm thinking it's a tad over 6" of lovely wet snow.

It's suppose to warm up overnight and start raining. On the very happy upside. You know it's got to be helping the snowpac up high in the Elkhorns and the Blues. The more the merrier, so I can go fishing this summer! The downside is with the warm up there are a few areas down river that might experience some flooding.


----------



## bandit571

Freezing rain….turning everything white….and slick….MIGHT get a bit of snow on top of it..later…YUCK!


----------



## MSquared

Not much snow here this year …. Yet! Lord willin' and the creek don't rise, we may avoid a nasty Nor'easter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Surprise….Surprise…...We had snow in the wee hours of the morning….When I rose for my morning pot of joe, looked out the kitchen window and we had snow….Not much…maybe 1", and just a good ground cover. The low was 24, clabbered over, and now it's 30*….The humidity is at 81%, and the wind is light at 5 mph. Feels like 23*, and we've had .3" of moisture….The predicted high is 35, and now we have a very light snow falling…..Hmm…!! Don't care if it snows…just don't want any frozen precip and ice……!!

BurlyBob…..Looks like you got a good round of snow yesterday…..From your pix of the table it looks like more than 6". Of course my perception may be off a little….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's up to 43 now and that snow is really starting to melt. I'm headed out to move the slush off the driveway. That snow yesterday really added to the snowpac. There's rain in the forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## bandit571

Looking out the backyard…









Mainly ice, crunchy, too…front porch ain't much better..









5 more weeks til Spring?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was low 20's early this morning. Warmed up to the low 30's and started raining then snowing. Dropped about 2 inches then quit. Maybe get a few more inches this evening and into tomorrow. Should help with the fire danger. Was awful dry and windy the last few weeks and did have a few fires around the area.

Just about caught up in the shop. Finishing a couple projects today then maybe work on my stuff for a bit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nothing new to report the last couple weeks. Typical February day in WW, mild, damp, gray day, visibility 10 miles under an 1100 foot ceiling. Flood warnings up for the last couple days, Should go back to Small craft warning by Saturday if the new norm holds to its recent schedule.

U R welcome Don. A Seattle travel warning should be on the State Department's list ;-((

Bartell Drugs which was established in about 1890 is closing its downtown store due to excessive, potentially violent shoplifters and concern for employee safety. Starbucks is considering closing one of their downtown shops too. It will probably change in a year and a half. Hopefully, for the better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I would not put real money on it.

One bath remodel should be completed today except for my touch ups that the salesman did not include. He doesn't know anything about the jobs, he is just a salesman ;-) Glad I didn't try DYI. They have 3 guys here to wrestle the new tub into place. Rough in inspection for tomorrow.

Costco aisle blocking never ceases to amaze me. Other stores are easily blocked in normal operation. Costco's aisles are at least 8 feet wide and 10 plus on the main aisle. Someone with a 4 foot wide a$$ will be talking to another with a 3.5 foot wide a$$ side by side with their shopping carts crosswise on both sides. If you push a cart out of the way to get past, they give a nasty glare as if to say that was rude and obnoxious! ;-)) ;-)) I am beginning to doubt God made mankind. Surely he would have included a brain in all of the packages ;-))


----------



## bandit571

As O. Cromwell was known to say…"an immovable Parliament ( shopping cart) is more obnoxious than an immovable King ( Charles 1, or two fat shoppers?)

Still ugly outside….foggy is freezing to whatever it lands on…

Maybe 2 hours of shop time this evening….just "detail" work…couple mortises…


----------



## BurlyBob

It did actually make it to 48! I spent most of the morning shoveling all that sloppy, heavy wet snow off the drive and walk way. It's amazing just how fast this snow is melting. My prediction was correct. There's reports of flooding down stream in this county and the next one west of us. The radio gave a list of places with sandbags and sand, so that's not a good sign. There's even an avalanche warning for this area.

Only got 2 pieces of black walnut glued onto my drill press table. I should be able to get the last three pieces on tomorrow and the T track screwed down.


----------



## bandit571

Beads..









Coves…









Mortises..









One side assembled


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all vits 22° and still no snow. Looks like most of it is missing us to the South.

Not much progress on the stools today, but did get more of the layout finished. I never said I was fast.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the flood warning are for real. Hundreds are being urged to evacuate ;-(( It will have to get 280 feet deep before we budge an inch ;-)

BBob, LB said they were stranded by 18" overnight and it rained all day. Most of it is gone. You might get more shoveling than you want at La Grande?


----------



## bigblockyeti

We had flooding all around yesterday and a mild tornado touch down about 5 miles away. It really wasn't too windy right where we're at but it was in some areas, just a few miles away on I-85 some semis were blown on their sides. We just about had whitewater running through the backyard and across the neighbor's backyard. I haven't been at my property up the road to see what it's like when it's raining really hard so my wife let me run up there for a bit to check it out and snap a few pictures, it was enlightening to say the least. The roads were bad enough it could have been down right dangerous if not in my truck, I forded several areas with 3" - 4" of fast moving water running across roads with 40 - 50mph speed limits. Nothing was closed on the way up but a fairly busy road was closed when trying to get home. Since I'm planning on building up there eventually I wanted to make sure there's no issues where the house will eventually be and where the driveway currently is. Given the ground saturation and expected winds today, the superintendent closed school for the day due to the possibility of downed trees. I need phone numbers of the right people so when that happens, I can grab my trailer and snag some logs. One area of concern up the road is how far I'll have to run my water line and the area I'll have to traverse.



























It was like this nearly everywhere in the woods but not too bad in the open where the house will be constructed.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, that's a pretty good amount of water running down hill. We don't see much rain like that here.

WWBob, my shoveling is done! I got over half the driveway and all the walkway. My neighbor brought is tractor over and scraped the rest. Then it warmed up to 48 and the snow flat disappeared. It should just about all be gone by tonight. It's headed to the mid 40's and a pretty good wind.

Well Gang the wife just gave me the go ahead. I see Woodcraft has Powermatic tools on sale and free shipping. Looks like I'm getting a new bandsaw!!!! Hot diggity dog!!!!


----------



## Firewood

It's 26° and mostly cloudy. Nothin' else to say about that.

Yeti - that is quite the river you have going there. I hope all the flooding subsides quickly.

Bbob - Congrats on the soon-to-be bandsaw. What do you have now that's prompting an upgrade? My old one was a 1950 12" Atlas. Since it was Deb's dad's, it was only right to hand it off to her sister when I got my new Rikon. It would have been nice to keep for small cuts, but to be honest, I had no room for 2 bandsaws.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 28 for the low this morning. Just about all the snow has melted on the ground, but snow still remains on rooftops….The sun is shining bright this morning, so it's melting pretty quick. It's now 37, and the humidity is at 64%. The wind is light again at 5 mph. Feels like 34 out the door. The high is forecast to be 48, and when my wife builds a fire tonight it'll be 35…...just right for a good hell roaring blaze in the fireplace…!!!

Well gang, I had a setback yesterday with my back….About 11:30 I went in the bathroom to get rid of some coffee. When I flushed the toilet, water ran out under the bowl, nearly flooding the bathroom. I bent down, turned off the water line, and started mopping up the water with towels….It hurt my back so bad, but I think I caught it before it started under the baseboards (?). I called my plumbing co. right then, and they sent a guy out as I've used these guys for years. He finished drying water, then pulled the toilet off, went and got his electric "snake" and started snaking the pipes. He went 75 ft., and said the pipes were stopped up. Afterwards he put a new wax seal ( I call them doughnuts) on, put the toilet back and tightened it down. Turned the water back on, flushed the toilet, and no leaks. Flushed it several times to be sure, then cleaned out the sink and kitchen sink, and replaced a flapper in one bathroom ( I have 3 bathrooms) that had begun to seep water under it….!! Did a double check on everything, and left. We've been in this house for nearly 18 years, and have trouble w/ one or all of the toilets and/or showers…..!! Found out years ago there is no "cleanout" outside…!! I'm on a septic system, and it has "field lines" running out on my property w/ a switch-over valve that I swap every 6 months.

I hurt my back so bad yesterday, it felt like something pulled or tore or whatever. I had to take some heavy drugs and sit with a heating pad on my back all day and night. I couldn't hardly get out of the rack this morning, so more drugs (my daily dose), then noon, supper time, and bedtime….I sure hope I didn't damage my back any. I have to sit w/ a pillow behind me all the time, and then use my Bone Stimulator after supper for two hours, then a heating pad after that….I'm just hoping I didn't damage my back any….It's been 4 months now, so I'm hoping I didn't rip or tear anything…..!!! Sorry for the long story, but this is where I'm at now…!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yeti…..Good luck on building the new house when you get started on it….Keep a close eye on that flooding…..it could sure cause some problems….!!

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you're planning to spend several sheckels on a new bandsaw….Powermatic saws are one of the best saws from what I read and hear….Congrats on your new purchase. I've had my old Delta 14" saw since 1991-92 (?). It's been a good one, but I don't use it all that much, so wear and tear is not a factor with mine. I try and keep mine tuned up and a new blade when needed. Remember….a good blade makes all the difference how it cuts…..!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Before I got a 14' Delta, I had a 12" Delta bench top saw. I sold it to my father-in-law along with some more shop equipment I had years ago. They wanted to build bird houses, etc. I built a roll-around cart w/ drawers for that one. He used it some, but after he died, my mother-in-law said I could have it back if I wanted it. I plan to get it (not the cart) when we go back to Texas.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just in for another cup of coffee.

Mike like you I've got an Atlas with a Dewalt badge on it. Mine's from 1963. I was saving up for a new shotgun but have since changed my mind. "Stick in the Mud", will not be happy when I pull out my stash. She don't like me having any cash asking for the check book. She's funny that way, seeing that it's my pension she's living off.I'm just shy of $800 so the bandsaw is not going to hurt much. Down the road I'll have to get a mobile base. This should be the last power tool I buy for quite some time. This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just after lunch it's it's sunny 64° with 21% RH outside in Phoenix. Forecast high is 67°, so nice day unfolding.
Been hovering in the lower 50's last couple of days. But I still managed to work up a sweat outside, attempting to build shed.

Absent last few days due too much abuse to my body. By time I am done with daily dose of carpentry, every muscle in this ailing body hurts; and being online is last thing on my mind. :-( 
Usually eat, shower, then sleep.

Wednesday attached the floor to metal frame with self drilling screws: 








Broke tips off half the self drilling screws using 14AWG welded steel frame. Luckily with pre-drill holes, was able to use the broken screws. Note to self, cheap screws from Amazon are low quality. 
Also put up two walls that day, and framed the other too as well. But it was too dark for picture when I stopped. 
Had another Klutz attack at end of day. Realized I originally calculated framing lumber for 24" centers. Read all kinds of cheap shed horror stories with blown out wall panels, and missing roofs from monsoon storms. All of the local premium shed builders insist the high monsoon winds in area force use of hurricane level construction, with 16" centers. So I built using 16" centers. Was already planning to visit BORG for roofing supplies, so embarrassment was only on inside.

Yesterday finished wall framing, and started making roof beams. Only managed to get couple nailed down before I lost daylight. But I remembered to take a photo before dark this time.








Now that there is structure, starting to visualize how to use the space. 
Yesterday my brain kept trying to calculate how much lumber the shed could hold, after I fill half of it up with junk that is supposed to be stored here. decided at last minute to use 4' wide double door so I can slide lumber straight down some wall racks. LOL

Had some errands this morning, but plan is get roof sheathed and paper down when I get off the computer. Saturday is shingle day, and Sunday is wall sheathing. Supposedly have all weekend to get it closed in, as forecast does not show any rain till Monday night?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was 26° earlier and now up to 31° with light flurries. At least it is all melting when it hits the ground.

Sorry to hear about your back Rick. Lets hope it was just a minor setback.

I use my bandsaw a lot. Is a 14" Grizzly that is about 9 - 10 years old. Have never had any problems whatsoever with it. I think most of the reason is I tune it up every time a blade change happens and I am the only one using it. Have seen saws in shops that they said were not very accurate and after seeing several people using them I am sure not everyone treats tools the same.

Comparing saws when I bought it they were all nearly identical just labeled different. My stepson has a Jet that is identical except for the color. Am sure several are built in the same factory and branded different.

That being said I am keeping a watch for a smaller table top model that could do a lot of the small radius cuts and save changing the blade on the bigger one so often.


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Klutz.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K, There's never anything wrong with over building. I always remind folks when they talk about building to code. Building to code is building to the lowest allowable minimum to pass a building inspection.

Here's the finished product. So far I'm liking it. I got to tell you that scrape black walnut really looks sharp on this thing. I'm surprised how easy it went together. This is one of those projects I've wanted for a very long time and kept pushing to the back burner.

l









Sorry Rick. I used Rockler parts…My bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Seems I've missed a few days. Came home from work this am. I got a call from the place I made a hard map,e desktop for. I was set to deliver it today, but he told me had mismeasured and the top wouldn't fit with the end trim piece I put on, I had to bring it home and cut the end off. Rounded over the edge and brushed on some poly and it's done…...again.

It's been a sloppy, wet snowy week, but nothing really to show for it.

Sorry bout the setback Rick. I bet it wasn't permanent damage done.

BBob, enjoy the new BS. You getting a 14" saw? I really like the 17" grizzly I have now.


----------



## bandit571

I think these will do, for a while..









Buck Brothers 3/8", Narex 8mm….fresh off the strop…..gave the Narex a workout..









About 1/2" deep….


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. It's 28° and calm. Got up to mid 30's today. Not too bad with the wind being down. Maybe some snow on Sunday.

Spent the morning at the clinic. Deb had a couple routine appts. Went to Woodcraft for a bit this afternoon mostly because I hadn't dropped I'll in for a while. I have to remember NOT to wear my Woodcraft shirts from when I used to work there so people won't come up asking me questions. LOL

CaptK - The shed is starting to take shape. The shed I built at the old house had 16 OC studs. I know 24 OC is perfectly fine for some applications, but sure I could ever get myself to do it.

Rick - Sorry to hear about your back. Hopefully it's just a mild strain. Hang in there.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I sure hope your back just a minor glitch. Maybe up just twisted the right way to tweak it. I've done that in the past and pinched a nerve, totally breathtaking!

Bill I'm getting the 14". It comes with a riser block and will give the a 12" cut depth. I wasn't going to jump on till later in the year but Woodcraft has this sale with free shipping. So I order from home and no sales tax. Idaho has a 6% sales tax. Pretty much makes it a deal I can't pass up.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening,

First…Thanks guys for the sympathy…… I'm sure it was just a wrong twist or bend or something…It's still pretty sore today. Meds seem to help for a while, but they just take the edge off for a couple of hours….I'll give it time.

BurlyBob…..That new drill press table looks great….You're right….that Walnut trim really sets it off. Great job, my friend. And…..I use a lot of Rockler products, too….I've bought all my Kreg products from them, along w/ numerous other items. I practically wear out the catalogs when they come in the mail thumbing through them…..just got one yesterday, and it's already dog-eared…… It's sack time, so I'll be back…G'night all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay, I just pulled the plug on that Powermatic bandsaw. I'm thinking it won't be here for 2 weeks. I'll post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## bandit571

marnin to ya….it seems to be a light snow going on outside the window..yuck.

Some dummy was back IN the shop @ 3am this morning…even the camera wasn't awake…a brainstorm from the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up came up with a plan for the table….mainly how to support a drawer….and I just had to go and test out the theory….before I forgot what it was…involved a bandsaw, and a mitre box saw, and a hand plane…very quiet shop. Most of the parts are cut….after Lunch, may go and do a little assembly?

Must have been all this talk of Bandsaws….


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It's 24°. Too cold for my bones.

Bbob - DP table looks great. You did an awesome job on it

Bandit - I too was awake around 3am, but not down in the shop. Being in a condo has its limitations, but that's ok.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 30° early now up th 33° and headed for 38° later. Still have light snow showers like yesterday and all night. Only an inch or so of new stuff.

DP table looks good BBob. I used Rockler for mine as well. I have a lot of t-track in the shop. Some blue, red, gold and most is silver. Of all of it I like the gold Incra track the best.

Yes pictures and a user report is a must for new tools. Always like seeing new toys.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I was down and out for the count this morning w/ a bad backache, and had to sit on the heatin' pad most of the morning. Took my morning meds, and after them and the heating pad, I'm able to sit at the 'puter for a bit.

It was 36 this morning according to the weather app on my phone. Plenty of sun, no clouds, and the humidity is at 46% now. Light wind at 3 mph., and no signs of moisture till about next Thrusday where they are showing a snow flake….yea right…..!! The high will reach 48, and the sun still prevails…!!

BurlyBob….I'm real impressed w/ the new drill press table. I forgot to ask what the dimensions are. Are you gonna hook up some sort of dust collection for it.? Expiring minds need to know….

Ok gang, that's all I have for now….Gotta get back on the heating pad till my nap time….Later, y'all….!!

Mark…..I'm w/ you. I like seeing new toys and descriptions of how they work.. Always looking for new ideas…!!


----------



## bandit571

Ugly white stuff still on the ground outside…

Waiting on glue to dry…









Both side assemblies are in the clamps…guess I had better update the Blog….









That be what the drawer will be sliding on…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. That truly is a fine looking table.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks all for the positive comments. Rick, it's about 18" X 23". I'm not sure i can fit anything on the back of the fence for dust collection. Beside it's in a pretty tight spot for now until I move the boat out for the season.

I finally got around and set up to do a bunch of wood strip glue ups. I spent half the morning sorting thru different boxes, then trimming the fuzz off. I'm gluing up stuff for clip boards, 6 full sheet and 4 quart sheet. Then a crap load of drink coasters. I figure to get a head start on Christmas presents and clean out my garage of all this little strip stuff I collect from my buddy. I might even get lucky and enough for a cutting board or three. Oh yeah I might be gluing up stuff for band saw boxes. I'm desperate to clear out my garage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hung the sliding door I made for bathroom in the basement. I used barn door sliding hardware. Not fine woodworking on this door, but I love the wood. Walnut and sycamore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 50ish dropping to about freezing tonight they say. Welcome sunbreaks with everyone near a river being flooded I sure they are happy it didn't get deeper today.

Did a little insulating and parts running with my bride today.

BBob, that drill press table looks too good for the shop! ;-) Better make one for everyday use and keep that one for special occasions.

Door looks good Bill.

Mike and Bandit, It must be contagious. I was awake too around 3 AM, but I was just getting sleepy and hitting the hay ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 24° and snowing. We are under a winter weather advisory until 9pm. They say we could get 3-5". I guess we'll see. We're supposed to go to dinner with #1 son and his wife, but we may cancel if roads get too slick.

Bill - Great looking door. Has some interesting lines.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Ground still snow covered, good day to just stay in the house….have a forest to clear, anyway….









And a Blog to do….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently sunny out but, that's gonna change later today as we are in for more snow. We are under a Winter Weather Advisory from 2 PM to 10 PM today. They are predicting 2" to 4" of snow. Today the temp is 29 and slowly working it's way up to 32.

*Rick*, Sorry to hear about your troublesome back. It's gotta be frustrating. I hope it gets better soon.

*Burly Bo*b, You did a nice job on you DP table, it looks pretty. I can't wait to see your new band saw.

*FF Bill*, I love the new doors. I love the looks of the sycamore. And the live edge walnut is cool.

*Capt.* That storage shed is looking good. But, if you move, how you gonna move it? There aren't any wheels under it. LOL

Guys, I've been really busy lately. That's why I haven't been on here for a while. I have to tell ya a little story. I recently went over to see my neighbor who's backyard backs up to mine. He has a yapping dog that likes to bark at all hours of the night. I had enough and I went to tell him so. When he came out to talk to me, I noticed his mouth drooping to one side and his speech was really bad. I told him that I thought he'd had a stroke and he needed to get to the hospital immediately. He told me he felt fine but he couldn't understand why his speech was messed up. I insisted on him getting help and it wasn't long before the ambulance was called and he was taken away. I haven't heard anything since. It's been bugging me. I didn't even know his last name until last night. So, I'll call today to see how he is.

Well, that's all I have for now. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning you all,

Not much to tell around my neck of the woods….just the weather report…!! Same old back issues….it sucks !!

It was / is heavily clabbered over, and looks like rain, but….Not.! It was 48 at late coffee time (around 9:20), and the humidity is at 59%, and the wind is blowing at 13-14 mph. It's 59 now, and going down a smidge to about 56. Now they are saying rain moving in around 3:00 or so (nap time). Starts out at 30%, and going up to 100% all the way till 6-7:00 in the morning….!!

I'm taking my spouse to Springfield. Mo. in the morning to get her military i.d. made so she'll have Tricare insurance. We can also use them to shop at the B/X, commissary for groceries, etc. They are good at any military base in the world. We have to renew hers very 5 years….mine's good for life….no expiration. There is a hardwood store there I would like to go to, so we'll see. She wants to shop, so I'll let her while I wait. An all day excursion.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hello Gang, no snow yet, but it is overcast or as *Rick* says, it's clabbered.

I have an update from today's entry. My neighbor that had a bout with a possible stroke came home today with minor damages. His speech is still impaired but the droop is gone. He has to undergo speech therapy for a while. He actually came to my house directly from the hospital after his release. He came in with flowers. Almost made me cry.

Enough said, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. There's supposed to be light rain today and tomorrow, but nothing so far.

Don. Good on you, mate! It's good that you were able to help your neighbor.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Still snowing out.

Don - it always amazes me to hear stories like this. Even though, we should not get angry with our neighbors, that is what prompted you go go talk to him about his dog. What made you pick the very moment that probably saved his life? Like DawsonBob said, good on you Don.


----------



## Firewood

I hate winter…


----------



## bandit571

Did someone call for snow?









What I see, when looking out the window by the computer desk…windy out there, too…and still coming down…

Snow countdown is now..6 more snow for the season….

Table now has a top installed..









And, a drawer is getting a dry fit…









Need a 2'x 2' square of 1/4" plywood to make the bottom for it…4 hours in the shop, today….


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon all,

Was 16° early this morning but warmed up to 30° this afternoon. Had another inch of snow overnight but all sunshine today made it all go away. Looks like the next several days will be about the same.

Atta boy Don. Actions like that will be remembered for all his life.


----------



## bandit571

If you don't like Ohio weather…wait a few hours…

Still breezy @23 mph…but it is raining, and 37 degrees outside…..still fugly outside…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Beautiful snow pictures, thanks for sharing!*

Weather has been changing all day today in Phoenix?
Started out clear with 42° & 50% RH at sunrise. Hit 75° just after lunch with 20% RH, Just like yesterday.

Then about 2-3pm heavy clouds and stiff breeze rolled in. Black bottomed clouds looked like they were ready to dump snow, and smelled like rain was right around corner. Humidity jumped 20 points. Was breezy and cloudy rest of afternoon. Reason I saw weather all day was I worked outside ALL day.

Forecast has chance of rain overnight, with 80% chance of thunderstorms Monday night.

Spent my weekend practicing self-flagellation with carpentry tools. :-( 
Saturday got late start, but managed to get roof sheathing attached, but first had to attach enough siding to stabilize the framing. Was little too wobbly for my 250lb mass on top with 4ft door opening. :-0)









Sunday had trouble sleeping, as I was thinking about all work before rain came. So I started before sunrise @ 7am. Worked till after dark. With rain moving in Monday, told myself had to get roof, and rest of siding finished. Been long time since I pushed this hard for so long. Supposed to have rain Monday and Tuesday, looking forward to the downtime. 

Was too dark to get decent pictures, decided ugly flash pics are better than nothing:
Here is back corner, most of our weather will come from back -









Here is front side









Funny story: 
Wife took pity on me, and helped with clean up. Moved extra lumber in shed in case it rains tonight. While she was helping, she stated: 'I really liked my she shed, what a nice Valentines present!' She saw look on my face and promptly ran into house to hide. When she returned, starts asking about power, lights, and AC for summer time use. ARG!
Told her no power, no AC. Thankfully, she decided it was not a she shed.

Hoping I can finish siding a section next to door and staple a tarp up to keep water out Monday morning? Long list of stuff left to do: make set of double doors, add corner trim, close up eave with screen vents to keep critters out, then paint it to match the house so the HOA nazi stay away.

*Don* 
My original concept was a shed with removable axle. But ran into width/height issues, so I changed the design. Current size is 2" narrower and shorter than 6×12 trailer bed from U-Haul. The frame is 14AWG steel and rigid enough to use landscape posts to roll it and pull it out of side yard and up into trailer. Wife kept saying it was too heavy to move, till I showed her how I was able to use a 2 wheel dolly to pick up one end 4-5 inches, and move it side to side. Thought of everything, added welded d-rings on front for pulling harness attached to my son and his college friends. hehe 
If I am too feeble to do it myself, have several local companies that move sheds using a Cardinal Shed Mule, then load them onto a flat top wrecker for ride to new home.

Enough babble, dinner has been comsumed, need a shower, pain killers, and sleep. 
Thanks for reading!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

The temp dropped to 21°. Thankfully, the snow stopped. We got about 6" total here. Some areas got about 8". The owing company we have for our condos is new to us this year and still pretty clueless on where to put the snow.

Bandit - as usual, thetable is looking great. I can't wait to see it with the drawer.

CaptK - The shed is also looking pretty good. It reminds me of when I built the shed at our old house. That one was 12×20. I'll dig up a couple pics later.

Well, stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning? Another (partly) sunny Monday.

The 10% chance of rain resulted in a line of heavy showers passing by through parts of east valley in middle night, with just over 0.1" received. Glad construction stuff was put away. Inside of shed is dry. 

It's 57° & 65% RH @ 9am this morning, heading for 70°. Thunderstorms forecast this afternoon, and continuing through Tuesday morning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just finished cleaning the neighborhood after the 1" snow flurriess overnight. I waited until the sun came out so I knew it was done for the day. Is 26° and will get to the low 30's later. Nice sunshine now and the driveways and sidewalks are nearly dry already.

Where we have been getting an inch or so for the last few days, less than 80 miles away at a ski slope they have got nearly 48". In the town at the bottom of the hill they got 36". Winter sports are doing great this year.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, table of yours is looking real darn nice.

Capt K. You did a real find job on the, not she shed. Sit back and enjoy a cold one.

It a beautiful blue bird day here. Might hit 45. I'm looking forward to using up a lot of wood scraps and clearing out my shop. No word yet when the bandsaw gets shipped. I honestly don't expect it here till after the 20th.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We've been getting rain showers since yesterday afternoon. So far, we've gotten 0.16 inches. Nothing to brag about, but it makes us happy. We're easily pleased.

Bandit. Nice looking table.

Klutz. A good, dry shed is a thing of beauty. Now that you've finished hers, you can start one of your own.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 20° here and was a sunny day following yesterday's snowfall. The latest stats say we got 8" (not the 6" they reported earlier).

Spent the day in the shop working on the stools. Mostly laying out for the dowels and drilling holes. Tomorrow Deb is having a bunch of neighbors over for lunch, so no noisy shop tools. I'll be heading over to ahelp a neighbor install a sink in his basement like I did a couple months back.

Time for this old guy to get ready for bed.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 19° this morning but no snow overnight. Should get to the mid 30's later with sunshine today.

Have just ben puttering in the shop for a few days. Took the wife to work early and had an order waiting when I got home. Guess I better get to work now.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

It's 45° & 90% RH this morning. Raining now, and had slow soaking rain off/on since yesterday afternoon. My east side neighborhood received more rain (3/4") than rest of Phoenix (1/2") in last 24 hours. Radar shows rain ending this morning, then we climb to 57° high temp.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Sun came out….for just a bit…long enough to wake me up….then it clouded right back up.

Boss wants to go shopping, today….guess I will have to go outside….

At least it isn't a Monday…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

37 in the STL metro this morning. We're supposed to get a mixed mess of precip tomorrow, sleet, freezing rain, snow and rain. Not really sure what we're going to get, and the weather guessers, myself included, have had a hard time deciphering what mother nature is throwing at us. It's supposed to get cold after the precip moves through.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well….. I had a frustrating day yesterday. Got up early and drove to Springfield, Mo to get my wife's military I.D. card made. Got to the door, and they wouldn't let us in…!! Said we had to have an "appointment" to get it made. I was so pissed off. I told the prick (he was a friggin' N.G.) that I drove 2+ hours to do this. He kept saying I needed an appointment to get it done. I told him this was a military facility and opened Mon.-Friday from 8:00-3:00 p.m. and people shouldn't have to make an appointment to get an i.d. made. Man was I mad…!!! Still wouldn't let me in. I said that was a bunch of horse********************. I've never been there that I couldn't get a simple i.d. card made. he still said no, so we left, and went shopping. I was pissed all the way home….and still am when I think about it….F**^%&* National Guard….!! I'll never go back up there to that place…..ever…!!
So we to a Mernards ( I had never been to one) and my wife bought a few things. I walked around pushing a cart trying to look at tools, and stuff. About walked all over that store, and I give plum out, and my back was hurting so bad I went to the truck and waited on her…Then went to Steak and Shake for lunch,,,,gooood!! A little more shopping for her (fabric store). I wound up going in s shoe store and bought 2 pair of shoes…..a pair of mosscuns, and a pair of Nikes.. Headed home afterwards, and made it in around 6:00 p.m. I was exhausted…..!! I slept like a fat hog in the sunshine all night.!! So that was our excursion yesterday to Springfield….What a pisser.!

I told that prick this ain't a doctor or dentist office where you have to make an appointment…this is a military base where you should be able to come in and get an i.d. card made….What do you people do all day? Sit on your ass?
The weather today: It was 35 when I finally rose for coffee….Heavy clabber, and looked like it had rained a smidgen….It's now 39, still clabbered, and the humidity is 68%. Wind is 5 mph., and the high will get to 45.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, don't you just modern bureacracy. Last tiime I was on an Air Force base helping my Mom get her ID card Iwas totally amazed. Did you know that the air force no longer has barracks. They now have dorms. I just shook my head in disbelief.

It another beautiful day here, headed to 46 and blue skies.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good Noon everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

That reminds me..I need my ID card renewed this year….one hour drive over the Columbus, OH…Oh. Nat. Guard HQ..over by Sawmill Rd….May I should call there first, and see when I can get in?

Mid 30s here, partly cloudy….no snow or rain…today. Lots of flooding going on, though…

Rick: Just head up to Ft. Lost-in-the-Woods….and get the ids done there….last time I was there, though…you could buy a can of Bud out of a vending machine..for $0.35…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Rick. Will you need an appointment to shop at px?
Last time I was at Steak 'n Shake I was not impressed. They were not busy when we walked and it still took an hour to get our food. No wonder they can't stay in business.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill I've given up on Steak 'n Shake in Missouri. Go to Freddy's instead. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a hold of GrumpyMike. Seems he recently got out of the hospital after heart surgery and is on the mend.

Was able to make a little progress in the shop today. This gluing wood strips is a time consuming process


----------



## MSquared

Low 40's and dipping. Rain on and off. Chilly. Same for tomorrow. Blech!

So, here's one for the books. Had a Dr. appointment. Went out to leave, and my car's battery is dead. Bummer! Figured I'd just take my son's car and deal with it later. Got his keys, went out and HIS battery's dead!! Double bummer! What are the odds?!! Sheeeeesh!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hovering around 60 here day and night for a while, I'm not complaining, even with the rain passing through occasionally. I have approval to build my shed from the HOA and need to pull a permit but I can't get anyone to tell me if I'm allowed to build as close to the fence (which should be the exact property line) as I intended to on my submitted proposal. Calling building inspectors has proven equally a futile as they simply won't call back. I'm getting quotes for concrete (material only) for $930 - $960 for 6 yards of 4K psi 4" slump mix which seems high to me, I was budgeting $750 and another $500 for flatwork labor using my forms.

I also had a chance to attend my first HOA meeting last night, I was cautioned it would just be a few people and they would only be there to complain. Well it was somewhere between 120-150 people and they were just there to complain. The board switched management companies as the local yocals weren't doing their job. Price went down and communication between the board and the management co. allegedly got much better. Cedar Management conveniently forgot to mention to any of the voting board members that there would be a $400 "fee" assessed to every seller upon closing. Lots of folks pissed about that one and rightly so, however, selling a house for $300K and 7% to the realtors, you're already out ~$21K so what's another $400? I submitted my shed proposal online via their portal on 1/13 and their server crashed 1/15 so nothing was being updated as to how the proposal was being reviewed and calling the Charlotte office by anyone in the hood resulted in being put on hold for way too long. Dealing with an HOA for me is like Rick dealing with the* &%^)$#(* National Guard.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to a serious rain coming down, and it's still gettin' it….pretty hard…!! I think it hit this morning around 3:00 a.m., and is supposed to rain until about 9:00 p.m tonight. Took my night drugs last night, and I woke up at 10:00 this morning. Styed up till 2:15 a.m., so I guess that's the reason why….lol…!!

The weather: It was a cold 27 for the low when I rose for my pot of coffee….It's now 36, more rain, and the humidity is 98%. Very light wind at 3 mph. Feels like 32, and so far we've got 1.2" of moisture, so it ain't over yet. The high is supposed to get to 39-40….I'm skeptical….

bandit…..I live about 3 hours from the Ft. Lenordwood, Mo. base, so that may be my next stop (?). It's off of I-44 going towards St. Louis. I'll be sure and call if I need an appointment. I just don't get the military bases anymore.

Bill and Mike in StL…..We had no trouble getting our food and malts when we went to S&S for dinner…It took no longer to get it than any other place we've eaten at. Also I went by where OP Hardwoods was, and the building was empty. Found out they had moved out on Battlefield Expressway. Too late…..we were heading home. And we don't go to the PX much, if all, cause they are high priced like any other stores. But I would call first anymore….

bigblockyeti….I hope you get better results from your HOA than I did dealing w/ the N.G. We called them "90 days wonders" when I was in the Army. When I took basic training for 9-10 weeks, they took 2 weeks, and went home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 60° & 55% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 62°
Sporadic rain yesterday lasted till dinner time, even though sun keep poking out from behind the clouds making me think rain was gone at lunch time.

Body has finally recovered from my weekend of carpentry abuse. Still too much work to do. 
Found one damp spot in shed yesterday. :-( Was due gap between stud and siding at corner, where some Klutz forget to put both panel adhesive and nails. That guy should be fired, after he gets the corner molding installed and that gap closed up. Plus maybe add doors too. LOL

Not sure when I can get back to the shed, as have other tasks need done right now. Plus this weekend wife and I will attempt a mountain lodge get away from kids for V-day. ;-)

*yeti* 
Hate HOA. Squeaky wheel gets the oil. Keeping calling, emailing, and send paper letters till you get a response. 
Have so many stories regarding HOA misadventures. LOL 
My favorite was the time I filed a complaint with State Attorneys office for HOA violation of city/state laws, and improper business practices. That management company is kaput and had to pay restitution for mismanaged funds. I am not a nice person when I get angry. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

PIP..( snow is late…)









Waiting on stain to dry…









Drawer fits…









Handle installed.









back still hurting…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was snowing all morning here but is so fine that it was not even a measurable depth. Only 17° so it was not melting. Then the sun came out for a bit and it is all gone.

Have never lived in a HOA area but had a lawn maintenance business for several years. The biggest customer was the HOA of a 64 unit townhouse complex. I had to go to the board several times and let them know I did not need 64 people telling me how they used to mow their lawns. I also did the snow removal in the winter so the habitual complainers were the last ones to get their driveways and sidewalks cleaned. They were all on the same street with a cul de sac so it worked well. LOL


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit I really like the look of that table finish. Very classy and elegant, well done there!

Another beautiful day here. Blue skies and46. Rain and snow is on the way for this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Snow arrived here at 1700 hrs…

Table will get a coat of either shellac, of clear gloss poly….or both…not too bad, for a stack of left over boards?


----------



## Firewood

It's 30° with light snow. We may get a couple inches before it's done. Then the cold sets in. We will only be in single digits tomorrow.

Bandit - great work on the table. Looks awesome.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 7° and an inch of snow overnight. Should warm up to th upper 20's later they say.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 8° and snowing here. We got a couple inches overnight. The temps will go down before they go up. Tonight will be below zero - first time this year we're getting that cold.

Since I installed the vortex cone in my Jet DC1100, I have virtually no chips clogging up the canister filter. It was a good $40 investment so far.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing to beat the band right now and the roads are a bit slippery around here. The temp is currently 25 with a 14 mph wind out of the north. My cousin lives in the UP of Michigan and he is saying it's a freezing +6 this morning. We will be expecting the temps to drop tonight to around 0. Winter is not over yet!

*Rick*, I got such a grin over your experience with the military base. That seems to be the way things are run today with everything. I don't try to get one, I don't care if I ever get one. The last time I was on a base, it was Ft. Sill and there were so many other countries there, that it didn't even look like a U.S. Military base. And yes, they don't have barracks anymore, they are "dorms".

*Burly Bob,* Congrats on getting a "Top 3" award on your drill press table. You should get it, you done a superb job on it. I can't wait to see it in person.

I've been busy again lately. I'm sure glad I'm retired so I can get all these things done. We had our rugrat grandchildren stay here again the night before last. The youngest kept me awake all night because of his sleeping issues. I was pooped when I finally got up in the morning. I dragged ass all day long. I slept like a rock all night last night. A bomb could've gone off and I wouldn't have heard it.

I also installed a new sink in one of the bathrooms and it turned out ok, even though I hate plumbing. I was happy with the results. I still have one more to do yet and I'll probably do that one today. Maybe!

Well, I've taken up enough space on here. Y'all stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a frosty 22 degrees when I finally got out of the rack. I'll tell guys, I've got plum lazy over the last 4 months. Stay up till 2:00 in the morning, and don't rise early. All I do is sit, walk, and play on the 'puter….!! Outrageous….!!

It was clabbered over until about 10 minutes ago, and the sun broke through. The humidity is 77%, and the wind is brisk at 11 mph. It warmed up to 30, but now the temp is falling. It's 27, and feels like 19. It will continue to fall, and by morning it'll be about 18. No snow or rain predicted for several days.

Yesterday was my wife's birthday, but she worked late, and was too tard to go out for her b.d. dinner. So we'll go tonight. Prolly got to Colton's Steak House…one of her favorite eatin' joints…I like it, too.

BurlyBob….Like Don said, congrats on making the Top 3 w/ the drill press table. You did an excellent job on it.

Don…..We went to get my wife's i.d. card made. Mine never expires, and I've had one since I was 25. Back when I was having to go to Army bases around the country for physical evaluation, I went to Ft. Sill, OK ad spent a week in the hospital there….!! Over a 5 year period, I went to 7-8 different Army hospitals for evaluations. Sucked

Mike…..Tell me more about a vortex cone. Post a pix of it, if you can….Expiring minds needs to know…!!

You guys up North stay warm as you can, watch the snow and slippery roads. Don't venture out if u don't have to..!! Stay safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Don and I feel the same as you do about plumbing. I'd rather have a belt taken to my backside than do plumbing.

It's another beautiful morning here. Blue skies and headed to the high 40's, but there rain and snow on the way fro the weekend. I'm still gluing wood strips for projects and trying to make a dent in the wood pile.


----------



## bandit571

About 2" on the ground, at the moment…colder than a Siberian Bat's rear end….

About belt level, on the right side….Spinal Stenosis Lumbar is still acting up….first 5 discs are affected….makes walking around….rough.

Waiting to add a top coat to the table….might not be today..


----------



## Rick Dennington

bandit,

I can tell you right now that you need to get in and see a neurosurgeon or an orthopedic doctor. I've been through that with 4 back surgeries w/ spinal lumbar problems. I'm fused from L1-L5, S-1. I have hardware in my back holding everything together, and replaced pads between the disks, and rods, screws, and bars holding it all together. It's no fun to get to where you can't walk….!! It takes a long time to get over back surgery, but w/ therapy and lots of walking it can be done…..hurts like hell, but better than being stove up where you can't do anything…Trust me.


----------



## bandit571

Been to the Doctors about it..long time ago. Also have a bit in the neck…..40+ years of driving forklifts….kind of wears things down….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Congratulations on getting number 3.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?
Sunny 68° & 25% RH this afternoon. Warming up into 70's for weekend.

Lazy day today, doing laundry and recovery from yesterday.

Spent yesterday cleaning up the garage and putting away carpentry tools, so I could work on the truck. Wanted to get broken drivers side motor mount on the Yukon changed before drive north this weekend. Lousy design, need a new drivers side mount every couple years. Hate the idea of giving local repair shop $600 to replace a $75 part, dealer wants $860 for the same repair.
The GM service manuals says to remove 4WD front trans-axle in order to reach the lower bolts, not to mention need for engine hoist to support the engine, since can't use a jack on the fragile aluminum oil pan. Having full off road package also means pulling all the rock deflection shields too. PIA.
WWW has suggestions on easier way from top & side and wood cradle for the oil pan, that leaves the axle alone. Funny that none of the YouTube-r's actually film the part where you have loosen the bolts or wrestle the motor mount out of space to small for your hands? ARG!
Done it both ways now, they both suck!

*Bandit* Nice table. Sorry to read health issue has slowed down progress. Best Luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick and Bandit, Sorry to hear about your backs. They sound like total nightmares. I've only had a few teaks and a few pinched nerves. I thought those were the worse sorts of pain a man could experience.

I'm actually beginning to see some progress cleaning out the scrap pile. Like I say frequently, by next Friday… We'll see.


----------



## Firewood

The temp is now at a big goose egg. We are under a wind chill advisory - feels like temps will go down to -15 to -25. Brrrr….

Making (slow) progress on the stools. Will be hitting the shop again tomorrow. We'll see how far I get.

Bandit - Sorry to hear about your back issues. Hopefully you'll get some relief soon.

Bbob - Congrats on Top3 for your DP Table. Well deserved

Rick - Tell you bride happy belated birthday. As for the vortex cone - it is the part that makes the DC1100 a VX. The funny thing is I bought me DC well before the VX was on the market but mine already had the holes for the mounting bracket. So it took no time at all to install it. I bought the add-on directly from JPW. I caught it on sale for under $30. Shipping crought it to $40.

Well, I gotta get some hot coals into the bed warmer, so I'll sign off here

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's -10 this morning. MINUS TEN!. With the wind chill it's -24. Good thing I have nothing to go out for.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least it is a Friday…at 12 above zero….5mph winds to add to the mess…only 4 more snows to go…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's cold and breezy here in Mid-Michigan. It's tough when you're caught between three major lakes. No matter which way the wind blows, your bound to get some crappy weather off the lakes. It's currently at +4 but at wake up, it was -2 and with the wind, it is -7. But, it's supposed to warm up a few degrees today to 21. I burned a lot of wood in the fire place last night. I can't keep the wife warm. LOL

I got my other sink in yesterday and everything went pretty good. I have only one leak and that's around the sink drain. I've got to figure that one out now, but I'll get it.

That's all I've got. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Is a chilly 46° & 75%RH at sunrise with mostly cloudy skies in Phoenix, brr?
Heading for high 69° on this Valentines Day.
Interesting number coincidence or more weather guessing by monkeys with dart boards? Only time will tell. HaHa

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe; while cherishing your valentine on this glorious day.


----------



## bandit571

> Good Morning Gang, it s cold and breezy here in Mid-Michigan. It s tough when you re caught between three major lakes. No matter which way the wind blows, your bound to get some crappy weather off the lakes. It s currently at +4 but at wake up, it was -2 and with the wind, it is -7. But, it s supposed to warm up a few degrees today to 21. I burned a lot of wood in the fire place last night. I can t keep the wife warm. LOL
> 
> I got my other sink in yesterday and everything went pretty good. I have only one leak and that s around the sink drain. I ve got to figure that one out now, but I ll get it.
> 
> That s all I ve got. Stay safe my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Dad just used a bar of soap….rubbed all around the drain, to seal the drain to the sink…and stop any leak there..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, it was 3 when I got up this morn, but now it's up to 8. I went for a walk in the woods a while ago. That was cold.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here today. Was mid 20's overnight and currently 31°. Should get near 40° this afternoon and mostly sunshine. If there is any warm sun left over I will send it east to help you guys out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At coffee time around 9:00 a.m. it was 17….It's now 20 with plenty of sunshine, and the humidity is 50%. Wind is kind of light at 7 mph. Right now it feels like 13 degrees, but should warm up a little to 35 for a high….!!

Don…..My wife has had to take care of building fires…She has burned lots of wood, also. Good thing my son, d-I-l, and grandson put about a 1/2 a rick or little over of good dry Oak in the sunroom when they were here for Thanksgiving…It has gone down considerably since then. Several years ago I taught her how to build fires, and clean out the fireplace…She makes a purdy good farmhand….since she was born and raised on a farm….!! She sees to all my needs while I'm stove up….!!










Mercy…..You guys up North are under some fridge weather….I wouldn't make a good Norfer….


----------



## MSquared

Low 30's, wind chill takes it down into low 20's. Sunny. Same tomorrow. Gonna pop up to high 40's, calm Sunday! I'll take it! Long Island weather!

We have a 1/2 cord of wood still. Didn't burn much this year yet. Got a new heating system that's very efficient. Oil to gas conversion. Way cheaper than the old dirty fire-spewing dragon that we replaced! We used to keep that thing as low as possible and supplement with the wood stove. Still have the rest of February and March to go through. That can be brutal here! Especially if we get a Nor'Easter or 'snotty' weather off the Great Lakes. The stove will be cranked up again. Plus, I like a good fire going.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's up to 24 in the sun now.
I just ordered a new Dewalt 735 planer. I think I can make it fit where I have my old dewalt planer currently. It comes with 2 sets of double sided knives. I think when those all go dull, I will buy a helical cutterhead from grizzly.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Did your old planer die Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, I'm just ready for an upgrade. I had a lot of tear out planing some figured maple a couple weeks ago. For being 20 years old, my 733 is still going strong. Wanna buy it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don't tempt me Bill!!!!

A planer is my next big tool, but I'm leaning towards a bigger machine like a G0815 or something that already has base like the G0890.

I think I can talk the missus into something in that price range if I save up for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at the G 0815 this morning before I ordered the 735. Looks like a good deal if you dont want a stand or cabinet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We both know we're capable of building a stand for it and in my shop things have to be mobile. It doesn't hurt that I have a good friend with a machine shop and nice welder either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt, but the G0815 weighs 382 lbs and the DW735 weighs 92. I will need to move the planer on and off my bench by rolling it from a side table. One day when I have a bigger shop I will get a bigger planer.


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather is changing here. We had cookie dusting of snow this morning but it's gone now. It's stating to get cloudy out. I pretty much took the day off.

Decided to do some work in the arsenal, gave my toys a little TLC and some oil. When the PD switched out to G%$#K's I bought my S&W model 28. I'd carried it for 20 years. Every time I pick it up does it ever bring back a flood of memories. Today was the same. Funny how someone can attached to a tool like that. I'll probably take that one to the grave.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it twuz another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW yesterday, about 50, sunny, but slipping back to wet and wild. Flood warnings seem to be permanent. Lots a roads slipping off the hill sides and a few houses about to go to. Sure is nice to be on solid ground back from the edge 350' above the river ;-)

The DP table looks fantastic BBob. Congrats on top 3.

V Day was 50 years since Swimbo got her diamond. I had no idea the level of obedience required to be happy ever after ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..It wasn't quite as cold this morning as it was yesterday. It was 34 at coffee time, with a little clabber hanging around, but may get pushed out by sunshine. The humidity is 46%, and the wind is brisk at 11 mph. Makes it feel like 36. It's climbed up to 41 now, and cloudin' up again. The high will get to a nice 52 degrees…..!!! You can tell everyday is getting a little longer, by gaining minutes and more daylight….!

Bill…..Does that DeWalt 735 come w/ a 4" dust hood.? And is it a 12, 12 1/2, or 13" planer..? I've never looked at one that close, so expiring minds want to know…!! I've thought about getting a new planer, as my Delta is 25+ years old, and it's a 12"....It came w/ a 4" dust hood when I bought it…Some mfgs. don't provide them anymore.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Moving around…barely…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 22 when I got up at 0700, but it started to warm up pretty fast. It's now 46, but may have been warmer a few hours ago.

Rick, it comes with a 2 1/2 and a 4". The 735 has a blower that actually blows the chips out. Some folks use it without a DC and just connect it to separator and a can. I will connect it to the DC. It's a 13". My old dewalt is at least 20 years old, but still running fine.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a crappy cloudy unhappy day here. Think I'm gonna stay inside and enjoy a few beers. "Stick in the Mud" is gone so I won't get into a crap load of trouble till tomorrow. Will there every be hell to pay then!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, spanning the wide range of 38 to 45 F, gray, dull, damp, cloud ceiling at 2000 ft.

I posted this for my grandson and his friend. They did not want to join LJ just to post it. Not set up to do a lot of wood working projects. They had a nice shop for them on base at Djibouti. It knocked my sox off when I saw it! ;-)) https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/413521


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 30 this morning and headed for low 50s. Nice day. Selling my old planer this morning. I listed it for 200 and guys were trying to break down the walls to get it. I was shocked. Oh well, I'm happy to get that. I'm sure that planer was 400 or less when new.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly sunny out this morning with a temp of 29 rising to 31. A big warm up from yesterday and I'll take it.

Well I got one sink drip taken care of and now there is another. I hate plumbing. I'm gonna give it one more try today. I think if I wrap Teflon tape around the threads of the sink trap, it might stop the leak. At least in theory it will stop it. I don't think soap was gonna fix this one* Bandit*, but I appreciate the advise.

*FF Bill*, Boy that's a good price for your Delta planner. I sold one that was probably 2 years old for $50. I thought that was high. I had a bunch of people asking for it. I guess I was a little low. I have an old Delta 12" that works great but the rollers are getting wore out. It's almost time for a new one.

*Rick*, looks like you have lots of wood for the rest of winter. I'd love to have that stack of wood. I've been splitting wood as I need it. I'm getting old and it's getting hard to swing an Axe.

Well, that's all I have for today gang, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a late rise for me this morning…again..I'll tell ya guys, I've gotten plum lazy here lately. But I stay up till 2:00 or 2:30 a.m….!! It was 46 at my late coffee time, w/ plenty of clabber, and no sun. The humidity is at 49%, and the wind is light at 4 mph. It's 52 now, and should get to around 57…..Nice.!!!

Bill…..Glad to hear you made a big score on selling the old planer….That should pay about half of your new one…My old 12" Delta is humming right along after 25+ years, but I haven't used it in 3 years. But about every 6-8 months I do maintenance…grease the drive chain, oil the bearings, and clean the rollers w/ alcohol…..It helps…!!

Don…..I usually buy my wood from a local guys that's real close….He sells firewood, cut, split, and stacked. He delivers to me in April, so it gets plenty of time to dry out. All red oak and white oak. $ 80.00 a cord. I've still got about 1/2 cord left. Will replenish in April…..!! For $80.00 delivered and stacked, I'll take that every time….!!


----------



## MSquared

Warming up into the High 40's for the next few days. Won't last long, but we'l take it! Was mighty cold up 'til now. No snow!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 46 from 35, sunny right now with 50% rain today.

That sounds like you are making a killing on the old planer Bill. Must have hit the market at its peak!

I hate plumbing more than anyone. I am changing the shutoffs in the baths that are being remodeled. Several years ago during a plumbing adventure I discovered there are no replacement parts for the shutoff valves under our sinks and toilets ;-( When the don't shut the water all the way off, too bad I guess, work it wet ;-))

Guess I'll do a little wood working today. Nothing fancy; trim in the bath around the window. It is amazing what the contractors leave out. Salesmen with unit pricing that have no idea how to do what they are selling is the bottom line ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

In the 40s, with BRIGHT sunny skies….Mother Nature took today off?

The Boss has "Table-napped" the newest table…has it sitting in the new spot she picked out for it..and already loaded it up…I guess she must have liked it?


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had a little dusting of snow the past couple of mornings, but nowhere close to the 1"-3" that were predicted.

Boy do I remember the days for cutting an hauling firewood. Am I ever glad those days are behind me. We switched from a wood stove to a gas fireplace when i did the addition to the living room. I saw a definite improvement with everyone's allergies. I haven't missed the mess either.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Back in the day before I started having back problems, I used to cut, split, and stack all my firewood. I had a 20 ton log splitter, and I could always get free timber around Memphis. Since my wife worked in a hair salon, her customers were always telling her about trees they had cut down to build a new home, garage, etc. I had a fireplace insert, and so did my neighbor next door. We'd go get the logs, split them, and then we'd go on the halves and divide it up. Now fast forward to now in Arkansas. In the little town I live in there is no gas, gas lines, or meters. They never bothered to lay lines. So… everything is electric. All electric homes, except some of the newer homes being built have butane tanks + electric…..That's why I use wood to burn in the fireplace. We would really like to have a gas fireplace, but no such luck. I still like smelling a good fire being burned…..!!! Too many back surgeries. Sold my splitter, and let someone else do the work…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I did enjoy the wood heat. One of the last trips to get firewood was 125 mile round trip. Then there was that unfortunate fight I had with my chainsaw. It decided to kick back and hit me in the head. That was only a 30 mile drive to the ER, 25 stitches in my forehead and a headache and 3 days. Those were the good old days.

So today I noticed my Delta unisaw X5 growling. I found that the pulley for the drive belt had heated up. I found it didn't growl as bad with the saw blade off. I tried a different blade and it did growl but not quite as bad. I'm beginning to think that arbor bearing may be on it's last leg. Anybody got some advice?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make sure both pulleys are tight on the shaft.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Growling bearings on TS? 
Did you check without a blade? Bent blade can make bearings growl? But even with bent blade, it's usually a sign getting near the end of bearing life. Can usually CAREFULLY place your hand on the motor and the arbor casting while running. When bearings growl, the resonance can be felt on the object causing the issue. In severe cases, they both vibrate, usually the arbor vibrates more. If can feel vibrations in cabinet, need new bearings.
TBH - when you replace one set of bearings, might as well replace the other set as they have working together the whole time, lol.

All this plumbing talk: 
FTR - Don't mind supply side plumbing, though not my favorite repair task climbing under sink in small cabinets. HATE waste side plumbing, new/old doesn't matter. Supply side you hear, see drips with errors. Waste side mistakes don't show until pipe is full of carp, and mistakes are royal PIA to fix.

Weather: Dark, Dry, 63° and 30% RH.

Was a beautiful day today. Sunny with few clouds, 71° and ~20% RH. Was only 65° in mountains near Prescott where I spent Sat/Sun with wife. Was first warm weekend they had seen as spring wakes up, and great time to be there; even if SWMBO wanted to spend most of time losing money in 'rigged' Indian casino; instead of shopping for lumber slabs. LOL 
Visited wineries, had nice adult meal Sat night without kids, and all that mattered; she enjoyed her escape from real world like she deserves for putting up with me. Happy wife, Happy Life. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 30° today and sunny. Pretty nice day overall.

I glued together a couple sets of legs for the stools this morning before leaving for lunch at the neighbors house. I'll hopefully get back to them soon, but tomorrow I have my first Medicare "wellness visit". Welcome to 65!

Fortunately, I've never had to buy firewood. We have a gas fireplace here, but it was a wood burning one at the old house. I built this Wood shed to hold about a cord and a half of firewood. I had a 25 ton splitter that I sold to the guy who bought the house. I only needed to fire it up every couple years.

Bbob - That's a scarry situation with the chainsaw. I had a couple close calls, but fortunately I never needed medical attention.

As far as plumbing, not my favorite, but I don't mind it too much. My neighbor put together the last couple joints on the sink I was helping him with (CPVC) and the joint let loose when he opened the shut-off. Good thing it was in the basement.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I ordered new bearing and drive belts. I've watched a few YouTube videos so I've got an idea how to do it. Now I just wait till they arrive before I tear into it.

Capt. I did try running with and with the blade. I also put a new blade on it, It did not growl as bad with out the blade but it did with both the old blade and the new one. I'll try that checking the arbor casing but I think I' just hold a piece of lumber to it. I'm thinking that give me a reasonable sens of how things are running. So it looks like I'm not going to be doing anything with this saw till I get the bearings and belts switched out.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunny day here in Mid-Michigan. However, things are gonna change later today. The weatherman said we're supposed to get some snow/rain mix coming in. But, the temps are supposed to stay mild. The temp at wake up was 23 and should make it to 36 this afternoon.

I finally got the leaky sink drain fixed, I think. As I said, I put some Teflon tape on the threads and it seemed to do the trick. Who'd figure. Anyway, no leaks so far.

*WI Mike*, nice wood shed. You did a nice job on it. That should'a kept your firewood dry during the winter months.

*Rick*, that's a good price for a full cord of fire wood. I paid $75 for half a cord of wood. And it was a mix of hardwood too. You did good.

Well that's all folks, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Not too shabby this morning as the temp was pretty decent. It was 40, and plenty of clabber in the air.

The humidity is 54% now, and the wind is fairly light at 7 mph. Now there is a 30% chance of rain..

The temp has now risen to 55, and still lots of clabber hanging around…The high will get to 57….Nice…!!

Some rain is supposed to move in later today and tonight, and start around 4:00 up till about 10:00 or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I changed the bearings in a unisaw a few years ago. The hardest part was getting the arbor out of the cabinet. The bearings I was able to do using sockets to drive new ones on.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Snowing sideways at the moment. Temp 22 degrees.

10 day forecast:
https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE56


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather in Phoenix today: sunny 75° with 20% RH.
5-day forecast creeps temperatures into lower 80's? :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's good to see Alaska getting Alaska kind of weather.

My new planer was delivered this afternoon = good news. I'm at work until Wednesday morning = bad news.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's good news Bill. I'm going to be watching a few more YouTube video's about changing out the bearings. They are being shipped from Salt Lake area so I should get them in a couple of days. The drive belts are back order. 
I did run the saw a bit today and noticed it was not as noisy as last night. I'm thinking the bearings were a bit overheated. They're still noisier than they were a few weeks ago.

Tomorrow is a clean up day.


----------



## bandit571

had my Cardio for the day…









And….









Cleaned things up….


----------



## BurlyBob

Got off the phone with the shipping company and they will be delivering my new band saw tomorrow. I'm going to consider it a late birthday present seeing as no one got me any thing for my birthday back in January. At least I got something I actually wanted! Photos to follow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A couple inches of new snow overnight. 19° now and a high of 25° later so guess winter is still around.

Got to love self bought Birthday presents BBob. That means we will get to see pictures later right?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….same old, same old cloudy weather…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a very clabbered up morning, and it still is..….It was 29 this morning at late coffee time….again…I'm lazy.

The clabber is keeping the temp down somewhat, and feels like a cool front is moving in…No rain was in the

forecast, but been raining off and on this morning. It's 43 now, but going down as the day wears on..

The humidity is 70%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. Feels like 38…The low will get to 39, w/ a little more rain.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I've got the camera sitting right next to the computer. I'm headed out to the garage to get things organized for the delivery. This is almost as exciting as Christmas morning.

It's another beautiful blue skymorning headed to 40.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We had winds up to 60 + last night. Today we are under s sever weather watch.

https://www.wunderground.com/severe/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE56


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been warming in the upstate, dad down by the GA line already had to cut his grass a week ago. One plum and one peach tree in my back yard are already starting to bloom. Now, if it would just dry out, I could excavate for my shed slab and get that rolling but it's looking wet on and off for the foreseeable future. As long as it's not snow, I don't mind one bit!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just got some real bad news. I won't be getting my band saw until the 25th. Seems it at the freight company in Pasco, Wa. after the delivery truck left on his route to my area. I'm 160 miles from there. What can you say?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi gang,

Just a quick note to say I prolly won't (?) be on tomorrow as I've having cataract surgery in the morning. It just depends on how I feel, and if I can see with one eye…

BurlyBob….That's a bummer…!! Sorry for your disappointment, as I know you are….!! But…it'll be here before you know it…..! The excitement builds, then a big let down….Hang in there, it'll happen yet….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a real bummer Bob. Gotta wait another week!
I'll post a pic of my new planer when I get home to tide you over.
Rick,you just can't stay away from the knife. Hope it goes off without a hitch. See you in a few days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's dark, 51° & 65% RH in Phoenix east valley in middle of night.
Hit 76° with 25% RH and gentle breeze Tuesday afternoon. 
Wednesday forecast high is 78°. 
HVAC is now turned on, so it must be spring time?
Never stopped cutting the grass, lol

Not able to sleep due 'never a dull moment' in Klutz house:
Daughter decided she didn't like the front end body work I did last fall on Mazda5, I guess? She turned into street, hitting another car that made a sudden lane change last week. Was low speed hit, and everyone is ok. Both cars are just a little scraped up. Other car has dented rear door. Worse part is daughter went out of town right after it happened. Wife didn't confess to what happened till today, when insurance company says car is totaled. :-0(

Right front bumper, fender, and head light are damaged. Body shop wants new hood too. Insurance company is saying the car is totaled due added cost of hood and horrendous cost of painting/blending the entire front clip. Car value is ~$5K due excessive mileage, and after market replacement body parts are less than $900. Decision to total does not make sense to me. In a few hours get to visit the body shop to inspect the damage to make my own determination/estimate. Hate insurance companies. Hate surprise car damage. Foul mood engaged.

Be Healthy, Safe, and Happy (somebody has to be).


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is dropping like a rock to the low teens or more tonight, then there is going to be a big warm up this week. I'm looking forward to that. Current temp is 20.

Last project is done and nothing on the bench currently so I guess I'm gonna clean the shop and piddle around.

*Burly Bob*, that is a bummer on your new band saw delivery. I feel for ya.

*BB Yeti*, love the pics of the plum and peach tree. Sure looks inviting down there. We looked at housing in McCormick. Peaceful little town.

Well, that's all I've got for now. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Sunny, cold, slight breeze….Feels more like…March. No snow on the ground, right now…which is a good thing.

Boss wants to go shopping in a little bit…..shop time will just have to wait…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have my new planer installed. Hooked it up to DC and installed some casters on it so I can roll it out of the way. I thought it would be louder than old one, but it's quieter. That's nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here. All sunshine and a high of 26°. Had another skiff of snow last night but should be dry until Monday of Tuesday next week they say. 65% RH and a bit of a breeze but in the sun out of the wind it is almost warm.

Nice planer Bill. If my 32 yr old Grizzly ever quits that is probably the direction I will go. Quiet would be real nice compared to mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not quiet, just not as loud.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a real nice day today. It made it to 41. I got a load of work done in the garage besides the clean up. I made a monster load of wood strip glue ups. Six for clip boards and 50 for drink coasters. I might get something north of 100 drink coasters. I've got several ideas for using up my wood strip glue ups. I pretty much have my Christmas gifts already planned and filled. Now I just need the time to get them done. Tomorrow should be another productive day.

Bill seeing as you have restored a Unisaw. I've got a question for you. How big of a deal is to replace the drive belts. I've got it in my mind to replace the drive belts at the same time I replace the arbor bearings. It looks like that might help avoid pulling that arbor shaft twice. Right or wrong?


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what I remember BBob, the hardest part was lifting up the motor weight to get the belts off. I don't think you had to remove anything else, but can't remember for sure. I will say that the one I did was pretty old and may be different than yours. There's a lumberjack called Mr Unix and he's a wealth of knowledge about unisaws. I'm sure he would be happy to help ya if you message him too.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's nice and clear this morning….
...and cold! It's -4 with a wind chill of -20. Good day to stay indoors.

Stools are all glued up - finally. Just need to add the seats. I'm still debating if I will add a curve to the seat or not. I'll finish them with waterlox. No plans to color them, but Deb isn't thrilled waiting for nature to do her thing.

This weekend is the woodworking show in Milwaukee. I'm still debating if I'll go or not. It's not the show it used to be.

Bill - Congrats on the new planer. I have the same one. It is definitely the loudest machine in the shop.

CaptK - Sorry to hear about your daughter's car. I'm guessing you will figure out a way to get some additional milage out of it.

Rick - I hope you're doing well with your new eyeball. If your experience is anything like mine, you are simply amazed at what you've been missing all these years.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

CaptK, wow, sounds like the bad car luck doesn't end. My wife's car doesn't have collision as the cost difference of adding full coverage just wasn't worth it, oddly enough, I was able to get comprehensive without collision which I didn't think you could do. I want coverage on what I can't control such as fire, theft, vandalism and acts of god. Not running into stuff I (we) can control. I get out the big hammer and "fix" the hood to where it was functional but not pretty and get it close(ish) on the paint color then call it good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be another nice day here. Currently 17° and should get up to the upper 30.s later. Will be some wind but should be all sunshine.


----------



## bandit571

20 degrees outside…..about 60 too cold for me…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday Deb and I got our follow-up shingles shots. I feel like I've been shot at and missed and ******************** at and hit. The first one was nothing like this one. I hope it passes soon as I have work to do. Grrr….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

As some of you may know, I had cataract surgery yesterday morning on my right eye. With prep time and all I was in there about an hour. I had about 3 different kinds of eye drops, and afterwards had to wear an eye cover all day and night. My eye was blurry and still is this morning. I use eye drops 4 times a day, and took antibiotics before and afterwards. It's still blurry, but I had to go in for a follow at 8:00. More drops, and an eye exam. I have little "floaters" , but the doctor said they will go away. When I go outside in the sun, wear my Polaroid sun glasses, and sleep in the eye cover The eye finally cleared up enough that I could type a little, but still cloudy….It'll get better, I hope.
I went ahead and set up an appointment for next Wed. morning to get the left one done. Same procedure….!!
I hope I can get over this blurry vision by the time the next surgery comes up Wed. It bugs me….!!!

The weather: It was 35 at 7:00 coffee time. Not warming up much as it's now 36. Humidity is 66%, and winds at 10 mph. Feels like 28 out the door. 39 for the high, so no big warm-up today. Plenty of sun out there.

Mike….About 10-11 years ago we were in Texas, and my wife noticed these blotches on my face and neck. Nothing hurt, but I suspected it was shingles. Went into town to the emergency room, saw a doctor, and he prescribed some pills. No shot (s)….Took the meds for the whole time in Texas, and got over it quickly.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cold and really windy here.

Got a small job at the church and then back to working on glue ups. Good news is the bearing for the Unisaw get here today. They are going to sit till I get the drive belts.

Woodcraft really has me ticked off. They give out tracking numbers for an order. But they don't give any information about who's doing the shipping so there's no way to track the order.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob, if you've got a tracking number, but don't know who the shipper is, you can usually just type the number in a google search and it will recognize it as a tracking number.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill I'll give that a try.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

UPS tracking numbers usually start with a 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. USPS start with a 94xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, and FedEx is all over the place.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's sunny 81° & 17% RH in Phoenix. 
March weather in February. :-(

Supposed to cool off to 'normal' 75° tomorrow, and with jet stream raging across Baja, rain is expected Friday night through Saturday.

*Bob* 
+1 paste number in Google and the results usually show you which system(s) can use that number. If it's only one, often get due date (short) tracking information instantly.

FWIW - Anytime you get a tracking number without a link, try package tracker site:
https://www.packagetrackr.com/
The site can track overseas postal (EMS) packages that feed into the USPS system, so you know which system has your package, or when it sits in customs (between the 2 systems) for 2 weeks of a 3 week ship time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

duplicate post. ooooopppppsssss


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Capt I'll keep that tracker site in mind. I tried Bill's idea to use google and I was surprised that it work. I probably should try to get more computer savy. I'm even worse with a cell phone. I've got an old flip phone and have sent a grand total of 4 text messages in my entire life. On the up side I can read a tape measure!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 9° out there. Gonna struggle to heat the shop up this am, but it's supposed to warm to near 40.


----------



## Firewood

It's 7° with WC of -2 and sunny. We are heading for a warm-up though.

Bbob - if I only had a flip phone, that's probably all the texts I'd have sent also. LOL. Honestly, almost all of my responses in this thread are done on my phone - not the computer. The computer is definitely faster, but I tend to post whenever and wherever I happen to be.

Rick - I hope your vision clears up quickly for you. Keep us posted on your progress

I m feeling much better today (after getting pneumonia and shingles shots), so I think I'll head out to the woodworking show this afternoon.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and chilly again this morning. The temp is 20 and promises to reach 36 today. I'm gonna welcome the warmth. We have been burning a lot of wood in the fireplace lately during these cold evenings. I'm sure glad I made a lot of scraps this year in the wood shop. LOL

*FF Bill*, I'm really jealous over that new planner. I've always wanted one of those beasts but I've always had to settle on second hand planners. Someday! I watched a you tube video on one of those planners and got all excited just watching the video. Like a dog looking at a steak! LOL

*Captain*, you're just a wealth of information. Thanks for the package tracker site.

*Rick*, My wife had that same surgery a few years ago and her vision cleared right up. Did your surgeon use the laser or the knife? My wife used the knife as the laser was more expensive to use. I hope things get clearer for you soon.

*Big Question for one of yous. * A while back, one of you guys made a cremation urn for someone, and I can't remember who it was. Which one of you did it? And what kind of plans did you use? Again, I went on the internet and found what I thought was a good idea but, I just want to see if there is something else out there. I'm thinking of a box type of urn. I have a friend that wants me to make her one for both her and her husband together. So…....

Well, it's time to go. I'm headed out the door to pick up another Transitional Plane today. I paid $20.00 for it so I need to pick it up. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

23 sunny degrees outside, this Friday morning….

4 weeks til Spring is here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made two little urns for dog ashes. I need to make 2 more as I have a request. I just winged it. Made a little box and glued the lid on.


----------



## Firewood

Don - That was me that made the cremation urn. I didn't have too much for actual plans. PM me if you want to chat about it more.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to start warming up around here. It could get to 50 today and pretty much staying there next week. The bearing for the table saw arrived in the mail yesterday. Now I just have to wait for the drive belts before I tear into it. On Monday the mobile base for the band saw arrives and on Tuesday the band saw shows up.

I've got a dirty job today. I get to empty half the bag on the saw dust extractor. It's over flowing. Maybe I'll just run out into the county and dump it on some sagebrush.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

it was a cold morning to start the day, which I wasn't up that early…It dipped to 19, and plenty of frost on the lily. Plenty of sun, and no clabber. It's 30 now, and headed to 40 for the high. The humidity is 40%, and light winds at 4 mph. Feels like 27 out the door….!!! Not much else to tell as my eye is still clouded over, and blurred….I think the eye drops has something to do with that, since I have to use the drops 4 times a day….And…it's only been 2 days…!! I still have these "floaters" going on, too, and that really bugs me….!!

Thanks guys for the vote of confidence…..Sure hope it clears up before my other eye surgery next Wed.

Don…..I think the doctor used a knife to remove the cataract. He never mentioned using a laser.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Sounds like yo have some work cut out for you when all the new parts come in…Knock on wood, I've never had any trouble with my Delta X5. But I do have a question for you or anyone who can answer it….From the start my saw had / has a hard "joilt" (not smooth) on startup, then smooths out. It kicks hard for a couple of seconds. What is causing this, and how do I fix it….?

And Bob, you're gonna like the new mobile base for the b.s. When I bought mine, the mobile base came with it…no extra charge for it….!! But that was then….this is now…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 35° and will get into the 40's later. Cools down to the mid 20's at night and all sunshine every day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It only peaked around 50 today and was sleeting ever so slightly yesterday with falling temperatures so everyone freaked out so school was delayed three hours this morning due to the potential for black ice. Last night the freak out perpetuated and school was cancelled for today. I took the kiddos up to our property and I hunted through the still mountain of trees that the jackass contractor murdered seeing if anything good was still in there. It's mostly pine with a few deciduous saplings along with some cherry, maple and oak, luckily no walnut or I'd be in jail a day or two after he killed one of those! Overall it ended up being a beautiful day and the weekend is shaping up to be much the same only warmer.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to a balmy 57° overnight low due recent warm up. 
Cloudy, windy, 73° & 23% RH outside right now.

Can feel a big weather change coming. Joints are aching more than normal today.
Flash flood watches posted for all day Saturday, with 100% chance of rain?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Mid 20s, slight breeze, no clouds…..road trip to a HUGE Antique Center…..Not too bad of a day….Got out of the house, away from everybody else….avoiding any Honey-dos for a day….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I've had that same jolt when my saw starts up. I really noticed it when I was trying to build some flag cases. I'd very carefully set the angle using an electronic bevel gauge. When I hit the start button the torque of the motor starting was enough to throw the blade off the angle I had set to. Totally frustrating. It one of the reasons I spent so much time with Grumpy Mike cussing and discussing our way thru the build of angle sled. There's got to something about the starter on that saw that really torques it hard and suddenly when you hit the green button.

Made some more progress using up scrap wood. Looks like lots of sanding, gluing and finishing for the next week or so. that is after I get the band saw put together.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bob* Question on your saw turn-on jump changing the blade angle:
With ZCI removed, can you grab the shaft and move the arbor slightly side to side in the same plane as arbor? 
Why?
On last Unisaw restore had an issue with getting the disappearing splitter aligned with blade. Upon inspection realized there are spring washers between the arbor and pivot casting, that the arbor pivot shaft slides through. Was able to move the arbor 1/32" needed to align the blade/slpitter; but the arbor was able to move side to side as spring washers didn't provide tremendous pressure. Every time saw turned on the blade moved side to side and would 'zing' the ZCI making noise. Initially thought it was thin kerf blade flexing, but it was much worse.

When I attempted to make a miter cut, the turn on jump grabbed a freshly made ZCI and sent it flying across the room (broken). Had to change underwear after that scare.
When the blade was down, never noticed the side to side play. Vertical in ZCI, it was forced to self centered. But turned sideways, gravity pulled the blade down, and turn on made it jump to right pushing the ZCI out. 
Ended up, I had to insert shim washers on the pivot shaft to permanently keep the arbor casting where I wanted it and remove the sloppy movement. Surprised me as the arbor pivot shaft is pinned, but there was enough play on this machine to create a serious issue. 
Along with this arbor alignment issue, also realized the motor and arbor pulleys where not vertically aligned and this was helping to move the arbor towards one side when running. When static, the blade would move where the spring washers wanted in a different position. Hence my 'zing' issues.

Under stand that these adjustments are hard to make with top installed as you have to remove the arbor from the pivot shaft to install shims, but I was able to make adjustments on my regular Unisaw without disassembly. It was much easier to see/fix the issue with top removed.

Sharing something that happened to me, YMMV
Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it has been anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny week here in WW, 50s up from 30s. Sprinkles starting. Here we go again, small craft advisory up this morning, flooding will probably follow. Houses and roads seem to be stabilized. News is just showing cracks on the roads that have not fallen off and no more houses slipping of the cliffs or into the rivers.

Contractors are done in the baths ;-) I have a few minor issues to do. Paint, trims, I am changing my old fluorescent fixtures in the shop to LED. Costco had a bargain on them. The old fluorescent bulbs need changing and the LEDs do not cost much more than the bulbs. Seems like I am always doing something electrical. How do you guys that aren't electricians get along? ;-)) They will probably last the rest of my life or at least as long as I'm able to do anything in the shop ;-)

Bill, I was thinking about building urn boxes several years ago. Did a little research and I was a bit surprised about the volume required. I vaguely recall a LJ reporting making one too small in the distant past.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a frosty 20* at 7: 27 when the coffee was finished cooking….Plenty of sunshine, no clabber, and light winds at 2 mph. The humidity is 77%, the temp now has risen to 41*, and the high is expected to get to 55*……!!

My eye is still not right, cause it's fogged over, and it's like looking through a dirty glass…..I'm supposed to go back Wed. to get the other eye done, but if this one is no better by Monday I'm canceling that appointment. I'll see.

BurlyBob….My Unisaw is a 5 hp., and I guess it has so much torque on startup that's why it hits so hard when you hit the On button. It's done it from the get-go when it was brand new. But when it gets going, that sucker is a beast, and no slowing it down…..!!! I wish it had a riving knife, nut that year (2010) they didn't make the trunnion where it would go up and down when lowering the saw blade. They don't even make a riving knife for it that would lower. There is a place to mount one, but it would stay stationary and up the whole time….!! I've checked with Delta, e- replacement parts, etc. Nada…!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob (WW),

If I need any electrical work done, I call an electrician…..!! I don't fool with electricity….I leave that to the experts like yourself…..!! Someone who is certified to handle the job….!! I just stand back and watch….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another beautiful morning here and it's suppose to get close to 50.

Capt. K. That's an interesting question and something I will check on my saw when I get there. I'm still of the mind that the starter on the motor is what causes the jump when the blade is angled. Unlike Rick's my saw is only a 3 hp.
We both have the Unisaw x5. Apparently Ricks was made in 2010,. Rick did some searching and found that mine is
2005. Seeing as I'm going to change the arbor bearings I'm to get a good education about all these issues. It's going to be a couple of weeks before I get started on it as I'm waiting for new drive belts. They're on back order. It just seems to make sense to both at the same time and avoid pulling the top off twice.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We had 0.08 inches of rain overnight.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did plumbing this morning. Not fun, but I got it done.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice day here again. It is 48° now and has been bright sunshine all day. Humidity is at 30% and a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Just an update on the weather in my neck of the woods. The high today got up to 55, and now it's dark. Rain moving in tomorrow morning around 6:00 or so. Chance of rain from then until 5:00 p.m. tomorrow….Low humidity at 25%, but the wind picked up a little at 8 mph. Feels like 47 now w/ the sun gone…..!!

BurlyBob….You said your saw kicks on the start when the blade is angled..? Mine does it when the blade is at 90 degrees. I've never noticed it doing it when the blade is angled, but it might, so I need to pay attention to it the next time I need to make an angled cut. If I ever get back out in the shop….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick I'm going to bet you a cup of coffee that it jumps at 90 degrees and all the others. I'm just hoping that I don't have to do any more fancy angle work. The hardest are for flag display cases. I get to emotional and stress for perfection… They deserve my very best. I Pray I will never have to do another!!!!

The last was a flag display case for a US Marine. He was a very important man in my life, possibly the most important behind my Dad. He led my Dad to the Lord and eventually all of us. He baptized me and my wife. He preformed our marriage and was my Dad's best friend. He officiated my Dad's funeral. This man was a WWIII Marine… Landed on Tinian, Saipan, Tarawa and Okinawa. He received a Purple Heart and after the war became a Baptist minister. I miss this man almost as much as I do my Dad. Truly one of the Greatest Generation!!! Semper Fi.. Vic!


----------



## Firewood

It's still 37° here with winds at 10 MPH and RH at 65%. Tomorrow should get to upper 40's.

Rick - I sure hope that eye clears up for you. I may have had a little blurriness, but nothing significant. I think on my first post visit I had 20-15 vision. I do have to s if floaters in my right eye, but that started a couple years after my surgery.

As for electrical work, I don't mind doing the wire pulling and installing outlets, etc, but I'm at that point now where I'd prefer to have an electrician do anything major. I'll still swap out an outlet or run a line to add an outlet if it's a simple one.

Well, time for me to hit the hay. Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Mostly sunny, 46° & 86% RH at sunrise in Phoenix today. 
Cold breeze blowing, with high of only 63° expected to day.
Rained off/on all day yesterday. 
Received just over 1" of rain at my place. Downtown saw 1.5". Mountain area to NE of valley received over 2".

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's sunny and warm (for a change). The temp this morning is 35 and promises to get to 47 today. I can't wait to work in the shop today and throw the doors open. But, wait! More snow is on the way. They are predicting a winter snow storm coming Tuesday or Wednesday. Oh Joy!

*Rick*, I've been reading your about your eye issues. I made a mistake earlier. When my wife had her eyes done, she had a choice of the knife or laser. She chose laser and hasn't regretted it. She said she never had any cloudiness or floaters. The laser cost her an extra $1000 per eye and was happy to pay it. She said there can be too many mistakes made with the knife. Ask your doctor the next time you go in.

As far as the cremation urn goes, I'm pretty sure I have an good idea what I want to do. But, I just want to make sure. I consider you guys my experts as woodcrafting and I like to bounce things off you guys when I have a question. Thanks.

I bought myself another plane the other day and I think I made a bad mistake. I bought a no. 26, type 10 transitional. The said he planed off the bottom "to square it up". And after getting it home I discovered he had indeed planned it off, the bottom, top, and both sides. He really screwed it up bad. I can't even retract the blade enough to make it work. It looks nice, but it don't work. :-(

Well, it's time to go for now, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…I MIGHT have a #28/29 body I could spare…...

Morning to ya…..clouds have returned….might get into the 40s, today…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 50 degrees outside…even the sun came out !

Supposed to rain the next 3 days….meh…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's sunny & breezy 53° & 77% RH. Heading for only 69° today. 
This cold snap is going to keep temperatures in upper 60's for several days. brrr.
HaHa…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another nice sunny day here and into the low 40's. Boy yesterday did we ever get the wind. There were a few gusts up to 45mph. That's really quite rare for this part of the country.

The mobile for the band saw gets here today and the saw tomorrow. This should make for a very fun week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cold snap, he says.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

40s and rain…..dreary, nasty old day…..supposed to get a REAL cold snap later this week…..March might come in like a Lion….good.


----------



## BurlyBob

The stand got here and it's a pretty hefty piece. Looks and feels like solid tube, maybe 1/4" tube. 
A full day of sanding and gluing, I'm done.


----------



## Firewood

Temps started falling today. It only made it to upper 30's today. Yesterday they posted winter storm watches and predicted 7-12" of snow. Today they dropped the watch and took ALL the snow out of the forecast. Yea me!

Bbob - glad you got the base. Bet you can't wait until tomorrow.

CaptK - I'll take your 60's!

Started putting finish on the stools. A few more coats to go.

Well, going to close here. Feel like crap again. Grrr….

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was up to the low 40's today but had a fair breeze so felt cool when out in the open. At least the sun was shining all day. A high in the mid 30;s predicted for tomorrow they say.

BBob this must be like Christmas eve. Get to open a small present then tomorrow get the big stuff.

That is fine Captain. I don't mind you talking about a cold snap because in a few months our temps will be a lot more tolerable that your area. lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 44 at the bus stop this morning and headed to ~65 later today, up from a chilly high of 50 yesterday. It rained lightly on and off all day yesterday and poured pretty good briefly last night which we needed to wash the roads. SCDOT in their infinite wisdom decided to start salting some of the roads early Friday morning in anticipation of potential black ice (which never materialized). The waste of money on a salt truck & labor not withstanding, I guess they haven't looked at the environment disaster salting the earth creates, not to mention rusting $$billions or more in vehicles and infrastructure. That kind of accepted incompetence was one of the things I was trying to get away from leaving ohio but there's enough northern transplants down here I guess a few not so smart ones slipped by the Mason Dixon line check point.

Despite being in this house for almost 15 months now, I'm still unpacking boxes in the garage and trying to find stuff that I know was packed and moved. I wanted to thank BBob again for this, I knew I packed it but didn't know where, now I just need to figure out where to put it up so my wife doesn't see it too often. I told me it looked just like her silhouette but she didn't buy it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
It's clear, 43° & 86% RH 15 min before sunrise. Slight breeze makes it feel colder.
Heading for 66° today with 10-20MPH cold NE wind predicted. brrr?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I guess winter is still here in Mid-Michigan. We got a dusting of snow last night. The current temp is 35 heading to 39 for the high today. But wait, there's more. We are under a "Winter Weather Watch" for the next 36 hours. They are calling for up to 8" of snow. :-(

*Bandit*, I appreciate the offer of the 28 or 29 transitional body but, I would just cry destroying another plane to make mine work. I figure out something, but thanks just the same.

*Capt. Klutz*, I haven't seen any pictures of the finished shed yet. You haven't given up have you? Or is it too cold? At 60, brrrrrr, degrees? LOL

*Burly Bob*, I'm getting excited over your new acquisition and I'm not even getting to use it. LOL

I was invited yesterday to a friends place not far from me. He showed me his basement shop set-up. He has a nice set-up going for him. I invited him to join Lumberjocks and to look us up on our thread. I hope he does.

Well boys, I hope everyone enjoys "fat Tuesday" and eat some Paczki's. Look them up. They're great! In the meantime, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

I have both the #28 and #29….the #29 is mainly a parts plane….

Mid 40s around here, today….foggy, rainy, dreary….ugly day…even uglier than the view in my mirror.

Might try the shop, after lunch is done…

Winter is trying to make a come, the next few days….hope March comes in like a Lion…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Yetti, I'm glad you found her and still like her. Mines been hanging on the peg board for a year or more just looking things over.

So here's the update on the band saw. Last week I was told it was sitting on the dock in Pasco, Washington. That would be south central Washington a little over 150 miles from here. The driver for this route had left before their dock and I could expect it today. So I called this morning and learned that some genius sent it to Portland, Oregon 220 mile further west. Needless to say I was not amused!!! Now I guess it's going to be shipped back to Pasco tonight, then to me tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it. Looks like I might be making a few phone calls tomorrow and venting!!! I try not to get cranky with folks, but if there is one thing I have a real hard time with is stupid, in any form!

I sure hope you all have a better day than mine has started.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…..My eye trouble continues. It got so bad I called the doctor about it, and he said come in immediately. Showed up, he put more drops in my eye to dilate them, then looked through the scope. I have pieces of the "sack" that busted after putting in the IOL. Set an appointment in the morning to "suck" out the remaining pieces. So I go back in and see if he can fix it. I'm so disgusted with it all, and doctors to. Between my back killing me, and not being able to see out of that eye, I've about had it…..period….!! I hate doctors…They haven't got it right yet on anything.

The weather: It was 42 at coffee time. Clabbered over purdy good. The humidity is 80%, and the wind is purdy calm at 5 mph. The high will be 45, and the low in the morning will be 42 again.

BurlyBob…..Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble getting your new bandsaw…That's a real pisser. I hope when it comes in, it'll be in good shape….!! Keep us posted…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix hit 67° with 11% RH on this sunny and very windy afternoon. Wind gusts exceeding 25mph. The wind is stirring up all the desert molds from recent rains, and pollen. Allergies were going wacko on short stint attempted outside, and came back inside. :-(

*Don* Shed has had zero progress in last 10 days. 
Why? 
Hate to complain, but you asked:
Been feeling worse than normal last month. Zero energy, random migraines, worse migraine when allergies congest sinus, achy bones worse than normal, and serious brain fog with mental capacity running at 25%. 
Get so tired after couple hours vertical that I either sleep or veg out in chair for 3-4 hours till I feel like moving again. Not sleeping right, when I can sleep, and completely off schedule. 
Almost feels like low grade flu virus, but nothing severe. It is really annoying. 
Standard supply of Dr prescribed chemicals doesn't help.

Dr has no clue. Recent visit went like this:
You might have a bug. Flu is active in area. Have you been in China?
Drink lots of fluids, try to avoid caffeine, get lots of rest. 
Blood work looks 'normal'
Maybe we should try a new anti-depressant the medical sales women gave me yesterday after we had (intercourse during) lunch? 
Do you want another full body MRI for an update on arthritis joint pain, and Neuro scan for brain fog with out of pocket cost of over $1000? Doubt it changed, but we can look if you want?
Quack, Quack, Quack 
Need any script refills?
and then a weird smile, almost like I am too broke to fix, and he's run out of chemicals that might help.
sigh

Which leads me to:

*Rick* +1 hate quacks, I mean doctors too.

Be Safe on your journey….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'm really sorry to hear about your eye trouble. Especially after telling you how wonderful your sight was going to be. That really sucks, totally!!! Between you and Capt K. pretty much sounds like if you did not have bad luck you would have no luck at all.

So I made a crap load of drink coasters using up a bunch of scrap wood and cutoffs. Somewhere north of 120. This afternoon I sanded 117 with my palm sander and my shoulder is telling me what stupid idiot I am. I'm also in the process of gluing up rings for those segmented bowls and using the corners of the glued up panels for trivets. I have this insane aversion to throwing away hardwood. I'm trying to break myself of it with some small success… baby steps.

I've decided that if for whatever small reason any one of these bowls don't meet my standards. They get round filed. I need to get on with life. Kind of like that space guy in Toy Story…"To infinity and beyond". I've got to many things on the to do list and to few years to get them all done at the speed I work.

About that band saw. I don't expect to see it until it gets here. When that occurs is questionable after reading the tracking history. That thing has been bounced around like a pinball in one of those machines. I honestly think that machine has seen more miles in the last 2 weeks than I have in the last year!! I'm definitely not signing for anything until I get it out of the boxes.

Okay enough from me for now, but boy do I ever want to make you all drool when I post the photos..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I started to dry fit chairs today. Once we have them all dry fit, we will start gluing them all up. Hopefully that's all done tomorrow. Then my part will be done. Dad can polyurethane them all.


----------



## bandit571

Had to fix my bandsaw tonight…kept throwing the belt….traced the problem down to one pulley..









Seems what passes for a guard, was flipping the belt off..because pulley was too far inside the guard….allen wrench to loosen….big screwdriver to nudge the pulley out far enough….now when I start the saw up..quiet as a mouse!

Have been chopping joints tonight..









These…









And a dry fit…









Need to cut a bit of plywood, before a glue up can be done…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Almost a carbon copy of yesterday here. Cool morning at 22° but got up to the low 40's. All sunshine and a bit of a breeze.

Most places east and south of us got a lot of snow. Some of the higher elevations up to 30". Most of Wyoming and western South Dakota had no travel for the last day.

Sure hope your new saw finds your home BBob. That has got to be frustrating. I would sure give some folks an earfull and it better not be damaged. LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Got about 1.5"of snow last night. They cancelled school at 0630. Very late call. Now it's just windy and 30°.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I woke up to about an inch of snow on the ground and now it's snowing hard. They are saying we could end up with 4-5" of snow by day's end. Current temp is 29 (feels like temp is 20) and should make it to 32.

*Rick*, that sure is tough having that problem with your eye. I sure wish I could help you out, but I can't. Good Luck.

*Burly Bob*, I just hope that saw is in decent shape when it arrives after all the moving it has been through. Sheesh!

*Capt K*, I didn't know you were sick. I was just giving you a hard time. I hope you feel better soon.

Well, I can't stay today. I've got to go get my ash on today. So, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Headed back to the eye doctor this morning to get the eyeball sucked out……! Wish me luck that I can hopefully see clearly again…..!! It was clabbered over and 35 at coffee time,,,,,!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning!
Sunny, stiff breeze, with 50° & 23% RH this morning. 
Was 40° just before sunrise. Another windy 67° day forecast again.

*Don* No worries about hard time. I deserve it. Plus a little motivation can be good.  
Been seriously sick for last 5 years. 
Have posted some of my challenges in past, so won't repeat long story.
There are weeks/months were things are sort of normal, and bad ones like now.
Truth is; I try hard not to bother others with my little problems, but I slipped in recent post as I want to be healthy enough to get more stuff done. Please pardon my previous whining…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I did the online tracking of my band saw and it got shipped from Portland, Or back east to Pasco, Wa. I call the loading dock and the band saw is sitting in a trailer in their yard. The young lady told me the manager is trying to figure out how to get it delivered to me to morrow or Friday or on the normal run next Tuesday. The true irony of it all is that she put me on hold for several minutes and I got to listen to a recorded promo about what a fantastic, quick and accurate transport services they offer and how highly rated they are in the industry. Yeah, sure but not with my Band saw.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

It be snowing outside….might get an inch. Then the cold and high winds get here…yuck.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 25° and cloudy with a few flurries in the air. The winds are blustery gusting to 17 MPH. A warm up is on the way for this weekend.

Rick - I'm sorry to hear about your eye. Sometimes I think we jinks you saying how great it will be when it's done. I'm really sorry your going through all this. Hang in there my friend.

Today is Ash Wednesday, the beginning of lent, so I'll close here as I have to get ready to go to church.

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Finish up a couple little projects today. Tomorrow we head to SD for a couple days. Have a wedding on Sat. the 29th to attend. Hope the weather cooperates. About a 700 mile round trip in bad weather is no fun.

It is 32° now and should get to the upper 40's later. Did have a little rain shower last evening and a slight chance today.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 18° and cloudy this morning. Wind chill makes it feel like 10°. Bbrrr…

Sitting at the clinic waiting for an ultrasound scan on my aorta. My doc said men who smoked (quit over 40 years ago) have a higher risk for aortal anurism and that Medicare will pay one time for a diagnostic scan. So here I am.

Rick -I hope you're doing well this morning. Let us know how it went yesterday.

Bbob - Sorry the bandsaw is delayed. I know how it is waiting on a delivery. I can't help but picture you sitting in your lawn chair cc down by the curb with your Thermos of coffee just waiting for that damn truck to show up. LOL. Hope it gets there soon.

Mark - Have a safe trip to SD.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowy and cold out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. We got some snow last night, but not much that they should call off school. I think we must have gotten about 4-5" of snow. I can still see my tracks in the snow from yesterday so it wasn't much. And yes, they called off school today all around us. Sissy's! The temp is 23 currently and it's only gonna jump one degree higher for the high today.

*Burly Bob*, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry reading your story today. I just have a hard time understanding how a company based on shipping can screw something up so badly. I hope it gets to you soon. It probably would've been better to just drive the 150 miles to get the darn thing and forget the shipper altogether. Anyway, I feel for you my friend.

*Festus*, I wish you luck on your travels to SD. Be careful!

Well everyone, I've got things to do. My wife has be running all over the place so, stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear, 40°, & 59% RH at sunrise. Not as windy this morning as it has been.
Forecast is warming up to 76° today. 

Final round of appraisal negotiation with insurance clowns due today on daughters 'totaled' car. Hopefully can avoid getting one of the 5 lawyer cousin's involved, or needing to hire independent appraiser; so can move forward. Plan to spend time later after rush hour traffic dies down, checking out some replacement used car options?

Hate insurance companies more than quack Dr's. 
Hmm, Sorry about all the hate lately. 

Be HAPPY, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it's another beautiful morning here and headed to 55+. We had the power go off for 20 minutes or so. that doesn't happen here very much.

So the wait for my beautiful new band saw continues… I've given up be anxious and will just be here when it shows up.
No sitting at the end of the driveway for me Mike. I've got to many things to get done. If the weather holds I might be pulling the boat out of the garage in a couple of weeks.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a frosty 23 at 7:00 a.m. when I rose to have some coffee before heading to the doctor's office for a checkup this morning after having the 2nd surgery…again. I'll explain in a minute…!! It was sunny, no clabber, and the temp was on the rise. Back home now, and the temp is 39 w/ the same conditions. The humidity is 48%, and the wind is at 8 mph. The high is forecast to reach 50. Rain is in the forecast for next Wed, Thrusday, and Friday. We'll see…..!!

Surgery yesterday morning: Same procedure….prep, eye drops 3-4 times, put an i.v. in, and moved me to the surgery room. More prepping, covering the eye, and used a tool to hold the eye lids open. Doctor came in, and proceeded to clean out the "floaters" and other junk. Then 2-3 (I can't remember) shots of Lidocaine in the eyeball…With all the eye drop deading, it hurt like hell. Put a plastic guard over my eye, then went home. It still was very clabbered over all day, and later that night it begin to clear a little. The Lidocaine was wearing off…some.

When I sleep, go out in the sun, or riding in the Suburban or truck, I have to wear the guard. This morning it was a lot clearer, but not 100%. Doctors exam this morning, more drops ( I hate those dialating drops), doctor looked through the scope, and said it's clearing up, and no floaters. Should clear up in the next day or two…..Quack…!! Go back to see him in two weeks….I'm holding off on getting the other eye done until a future date. My eye is really sore, but should heal soon…..Quack….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And we are heading into anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW, 56 up from 37.

*BBob,* think of it as the excitement of anticipating Christmas morning. When I was a kid the radio sang the song It's Christmas Time in the City. I couldn't figure out why we had to wait and wait and wait out on the farm ;-)

*Mike,* Good luck with that aortal anurism diagnostic scan.

*CaptK,* Insurance appraising should be a felony ;-) I finally worked up the nerve to call my homeowner's company. I expected them to say the egregious propane code violations next door let them off the hook. I decided I would rather know in advance rather than after the tragedy. I was pleasantly surprised when they said since I had no control over the violations, our coverage is valid.

They advised me to send the owner a certified letter about my concerns. Surprisingly, they said to send one to the city too. A friend told me he had a dangerous tree that came down hitting his house. The owner had ignored it. If he would have sent a certified letter, the owner's insurance would have paid for his house damage instead of his own insurance company.

I suppose my insurance company knows the violations next door will give his insurance company valid weasel clauses to not cover his damages. The concrete wall, house and earth barriers around 90% of the site is definitely a propane code violation. Add in the prevailing winds blowing onto the opening to positively prevent dissipation and I'm sure they anticipate going after the city for their negligent response.

I read that most of the large propane tanks are leased from the supplier. BINGO!! They probably have liability in the disaster too for such an egregious violation. If Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms ever investigates an explosion, the only thing they need to determine is why the city put their blessing on the disaster. I am in the process of notifying the supplier and giving them a detailed explanation of the code. They are most likely the key to getting the risks addressed. If they do not want the risk of paying for structural damage to up to a dozen homes, hopefully they will refuse to fill it unless it is moved to a safe location. 75 feet west, any leak during the "Big One" will go downhill into a ravine and safely dissipate to an inert concentration.

Our mayor is a former Boeing employee. Too bad she brought the 21st century corporate management philosophy with her to the city gobbermint. Boeing fired the engineer responsible for safety in the 737 MAX program because he was slowing production. Here in the city codes cost developers money making the area safe. Even with all these issues, I still can support the mayor. If they refilm the Wizard of Oz, I can support her for a key role in that story.

That is about enough typing practice for today. Only saw a couple Topamax Disaster typos. I hate it when the tails on the letters go the wrong way. Spell checker can't catch those errors. Example is "betting" instead of "getting." The g's tail is upside down and the little bulb on the letter is reversed ;-( Interesting phenomena, eh? They said all the side effects should be gone in 2 weeks. It has been 15 years. I support those of you who have expressed skepticism about certain doctor's ability to practice medicine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rick, My wife had cataract surgery recently. The multi focal lens have cloudy issues more than my single focal lens from 30 year ago. The Dr is going to go in to remove the film that holds it in place for the healing process. Hopefully your issues are that simple to resolve.


----------



## bandit571

About 3" of snow on the ground…26 degrees….21 mph west winds….good day to stay in the house. Might freeze something off.

Might try to remove a bunch of clamps today….rumour has it, there is a box hidden inside..









Ya think?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

83 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> About 3" of snow on the ground…26 degrees….21 mph west winds….good day to stay in the house. Might freeze something off.
> 
> Might try to remove a bunch of clamps today….rumour has it, there is a box hidden inside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> - bandit571


Might just be a pile of clamps? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Not exactly…









And without the lid in the way..









2 drawer chest….lots of hand cut finger joints..









Been snowing off and on all day…was a good day to hide out in the shop…


----------



## Firewood

It's 14°, clear and NW winds at 8 MPH. No precipitation expexted in the near future

Bandit - That's some pile of clamps you got there. Oh, and nice box too.

Rick - Glad to hear the surgery (ver 2.0) is over. Hopefully your site will continue to improve over the next couple days.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm….19 degrees, partly cloudy, and..









The view out my kitchen window about says it all…..I hate snow…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was 33 when I rose for coffee. Partly sunny….partly clabbered…who can say.. It's now up to 37 with 84% humidity, and 9 mph. winds. The high will get to around 55 today. Rain total in the past was .3".....not much.
My vision is improving a little, as I now have about maybe 60-70% sight. Vision is still cloudy, and have to use eye drops 4 times a day, which seems to be helping some….Eye is still sore from the shots to the eyeball…!! I go back in 2 weeks for a check-up……!! It still looks like I'm looking through a dirty window…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

>


Thanks for sharing, I love snow out the window! 

Mostly cloudy morning with 49° & 62% RH right now. Forecast to hit 79° today.

Car shopping was bust, but SWMBO has narrowed down the various alternatives I should be looking for?

New insurance appraisal on car value went up $103.37, after giving them $1100 in receipts for new struts, wheel hubs/bearings, 2 tires, suspension parts, and brakes; installed last October. Insurance company is forcing me to either accept latest low ball offer, or make this drag out a 3-4 weeks without a vehicle after lawyers get involved. Amount of value to be gained on the 7 yr old econo car is about just a little more than cost of rental car for a month. Even the free family lawyer thinks it is a no value to further arguing. Hate insurance companies.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turned off colder and quite a bit windier. No news on the band saw so I guess won't see it till see Tuesday.


----------



## Firewood

Sunny and cold. Should hit 50° tomorrow. Benn up since 1:50am. Time for a nap.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

20s and breezy today….40s and 50s on the way…for a week…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Nice day here in my neck of the woods… It's 63 with plenty of sun, and headed to 64…..Nice…!! 32% humidity, and the wind is semi light at 9 mph. Looks like some rain is headed our way tomorrow through Tuesday….!!

Not much else going on around here. My vision is now about 70-80%, so hopefully I'll be 100% in a few days. But now it's time for my nap, so I'll go rest my eyeball….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Leap Day, everyone!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles decided to hit my toes…I guess 3 hours in the shop was a bit too much? Film @2300 hrs….was running on "empty"...









Means a trip to the store, later…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another start to a fine day. It was 55 at coffee time (not early)…..!! Mostly sunny, then turned partly clabbered. Humidity is at 65%, and it's a little breezy ay 12 mph. It's now 61, but feels like 57. We have reached today's high of 61. Some rain moving in later this afternoon, and rain into the late evening hours. Looks like rain tomorrow, also.
Seems like my vision is unchanged for now. Maybe 65-75% now, so maybe a snippit or two…!!


----------



## bandit571

30s..heading for the upper 40s today…SW wind, partly cloudy. supposed to rain most of the next week?

Glue has been bought..will be this evening before I can use it….errands for the Boss….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW, about 50 up from 30. Should get 60 this week between clouds and a little rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers tonight. Maybe. Perhaps. Hey, it could happen, y'know?

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
Partly cloudy 76° & 16% RH in east valley of Phoenix today.

Forecast has some moisture moving into area overnight, 10° cooler with slight chance of rain tomorrow? 
Must be another Monday coming? lol

Spent today vehicle shopping with my son. SWMBO decided to play musical vehicles due daughters recent (3rd) accident. Daughter gets econo sedan POS that 19yr old son has been driving. He gets something bigger. Was 5'11" skinny kid at 16, so small car worked. Is now 6'5, built like a linebacker. Had him try on some mini-trucks for size. Almost need pry bar to get him out of an old 4cyl Tacoma. LOL He didn't like the crown vic or Yukon retired police cruisers.. Keep looking for bullet holes? :-0) 
Looks like a full size truck is the plan. Now comes hard part: finding a clean, low mileage truck in a sea of beat up junk work trucks. Has to be 6 cyl to keep insurance lower and mileage higher. Low mileage is hard to find in AZ due size of city, and urban sprawl. When you do find a low mileage vehicle, they are often imported from snow belt states along with usual rust damage not seen on AZ vehicle. 
Another thing to hate; used car shopping. sigh…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 50 today…still a bit breezy…rain tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad put on the first coat of finish on the chairs we built. Apparently the first coat really fuzzed the wood so he had to do a lot of sanding. I have a feeling he did too much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CAptK, Might try what I saw on the freeway one day. There was a guy who looked to be close to 7 feet driving a small car. Had to do a double take ;-) He had removed the front seat and was sitting in the back seat driving ;-))


----------



## bandit571

We gaining on it..









Working on drawers, next..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!

Was clear and sunny 43° & 75% RH at sunrise. Clouds moved in 30 minutes later. Slight breeze on ground, but upper level winds are raging. :-0) 
Slim chance of rain forecast? Eastern part of state and mountains NE of Phoenix valley have some sporadic rain right now. Clouds look like they like they are going to dump rain, but most likely skip over city?
Cooler 66° high temp forecast later today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Clouded over, and rainy..none of that white stuff is left….still fugly outside….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

From the looks of the driveway this morning, it was wet, but drying up some. It was 54 at coffee time (again…not early), partly clabbered to partly sunny…it can't make up its mind what to do….The humidity is87%, and the wind is light at 4 mph. It's now got up to 61, and the high will get to a really nice 68 temp. Very nice out there.

Bill…..The chairs look really good and sturdy….Looks like you made a whole slew of them….. Tell Bill he's too old to be doing that much work…lol…..!! Stellar job on building the chairs….!!

bandit…..The new project is coming along nicely…..!! You work fast….I work slow….when I can work…Too many health problems the last couple of years, and longer….My shop has been empty for over 3 years…..!! Sad.


----------



## MSquared

Gorgeous day today! Gonna get to about 60 … nice breeze … clear skies … may get a bit of rain tonight. Been kinda brutal lately. It's a nice break.

Plastic bag ban in effect here now. Gotta get used to it. That's OK by me. I cringe at all the plastic we use! 
Also, being a fisherman, I curse the bastards who leave trash by our waterways … we have a tradition in my home … when we go down (or up) to the beaches or bays, 'come home with more trash than you came with'. Every little bit helps.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good midday everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we had 0.01 inches of rain. What a thrill.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Got almost to 50, again….rainy mist all day long. was so bad, I even worked IN the shop..on a Monday??










We gaining on it….other drawer is lost in a forest of clamps..









I suppose I had better update that blog…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Weather has ben nice everywhere we have been for the last few days. Highs in the mid to upper 40's and lows in the 30's. Mostly bright sunshine and some wind.

Got home last night from SD for a Leap day wedding. They think that their 25th anniversary will only seem like 100 years.

Sure hope the new saw gets home soon BBob. Has been a long wait for sure.

Chairs look nice Bill, and solid too!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that chest is really looking good. I might have to find to adapt something like that for my girls.

I made a road trip to my Mom's and back to get her for a Dr. visit here. You know I did a few years driving truck all over the USA moving cars. I drove daylight till dark. I got to tell you 200-400 miles sure seems to be enough for me these days.

Marty I sure agree with you about garbage and such where I go fishing. Like you I always seem to bring more garbage others leave than I take. NOt cuz I'm some wacko greenie. It's just what I was taught, you pack it in, you take it out.

Mark word is that my long lost band saw will be here tomorrow afternoon. I'm going to be here and give it a real good inspection before I accept it. That thing has traveled more miles in the last couple of week than I have in the last 6 months!


----------



## bandit571

Blog has been up-dated…..


----------



## Firewood

It's 30° and mostly clear. Only made it to 39° today after yesterday's mid 50's. Tomorrow morning brings a little snow but not enough worry about.

Tomorrow I attach the seats to the stools and get them out of the shop. I'm not too happy with the finish, but will let the waterlox cure for a month or so before I decide if I'll do anything more to them. Need to move on to other things.

My son wants help building a workstation for his wife for her birthday. They don't have much shop space, so looking for something they can store a bunch of tools, etc on. I cringed when he said he found on on Ana White's site, but it does pretty much everything he wants it to. So for a starting point I thought why not.

Bill - great looking chairs.

Bandit - once again I'm amazed at the speed and beauty of your projects - especially since you mostly use hand tools. Very nice work.

Mark - Glad you made it back safe and sound from SD.

Yesterday marked 5 years since I retired. Where does the time go….?

Stay safe and young everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twuz a wunnerful, wunnerful cloudy day here in WW. Not too hot, not too cold, not too dry and not too wet, so I didn't look at the data.

I agree Mike, 6 years for me at the end of the month. My oldest just turned 48. Must have been having fun, time flew by!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little cloudy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp yesterday shot up to 51. I had the doors open all day long. The temp today is 38 and heading to the mid 40's.

Something weird happened to me. I thought I wrote something yesterday on here and now it's not here. I must not have posted it. And I was long winded as usual. I hate when that happens. Anyway, I spent most of the day in my shop messing around. I found a Dovetail fixture I bought a year or so ago at an estate sale and pulled it out to play with it. I have some adjusting to do to get it right but, I'll get it. The fixture still had the receipt in the box from when it was purchase in 1990.

*Burly Bob*, by the time you get this, you should have your band saw. I hope everything is where it's supposed to be.

*FF Bill*, those chairs look great. Real sturdy. What are they made of, Poplar?

*Rick*, How's the eyeballs doing? I hope better.

*Festus*, I'm glad you made it back from SD in one piece.

One final thought before I go. Be aware of that Conoravirus guys. It doesn't like us old folks. Stay safe and well my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 59° & 59% RH mid morning. Was damp, still & 44° at sunrise. Warming up to 72° later today?

No good news to share. 
Don't want to be accused of being crotchety old fart who is always complaining, so will just stop typing now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang…..now afternoon….,

Nice again today, but I'm stuck in the casa not seeing too good….This vision thing seems to come and go….!! One day pretty clear, the next day things are blurry…..!! Hoping it gets better….. I still have these little worm-like floaters going on, and it drives me crazy….Yea I know….it'll be a short trip…!! Other than that, nothing happening in my neck of the woods. Got up late again (this is getting to be a habit). and had / having my java. It was 46 at get-up time, with plenty of sun, no clabber, and the temp is rising fast…It's now 61, the humidity is 35%, and winds at 8 mph. The high will be 65…..Nice….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. I really like your chairs. There's a certain elegance to them.

Bandit. That chest is looking pretty good. Nice work.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cloudy here but warming up nicely. Should hit the mid to upper 50's.

I'm messing around waiting for that darn band saw.

Rick, I've got floaters too. They were very annoying to begin with, but now I've gotten use to them and they are not that annoying any more. Initially they were the most annoying when duck hunting. I often had trouble deciding if that was a duck or a floater! Thankfully I did not lose very much ammo to floaters!


----------



## bandit571

Just a look, before the stain was applied…









Letting the stain dry, for a while…









may get a coat of clear gloss poly..tomorrow…

The Sun came out….for almost 2 hours, today…..trying to cloud back up, now….almost 50 outside!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks DBob.


----------



## MSquared

I've had floaters since I was a teenager. For me, because of working with very bright Tungsten and Quartz lights. First on stages and then in video. They fade with time. Yes, they are annoying! About as annoying as the %#hole who didn't warn me he was turning on a 2,000 Watt Quartz light in front of my face!! I've seen Ophthalmologists since my 20's. They haven't been very concerned.


----------



## BurlyBob

Score! It's finally here. The boxes did look a little banged up. I didn't sing for any thing till I inspected it all. Thankfully,
in spite of the gorilla baggage handler it got here in fine shape. I don't get to fully assemble until Friday. That'll give me time to read the manual so I halfway know what I'm doing.


----------



## Firewood

It's 35° with fair skies and winds gusting to 17 MPH. Had some snow this morning, but not enough to call it a dusting. It's suppose to get into the 50's for the weekend.

Bbob - Congrats on the saw. I'm sure you can't wait to get it set up.

Don't get me started talking about floaters. Luckily, it's only in one eye.

Stay safe and comfy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Up to 56° today and really windy for our area. Had some roofs go away earlier today just a few blocks away from our place. #7° now and should be the same kind of day tomorrow.

Yes BBob finally the saw has landed!! Glad it is in good shape. If it is like mine it would be nice to have a helper to put the saw on the stand. They are awkward by yourself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here is WW, cloudy with sprinkles, 3/16 in the gauge.

Congrats on the saw BBob! Thank God for Styrofoam! A well-traveled saw like yours is Teamster Proofed by it ;-)

Swimbo had cataracts done last June. She has blurry vision with lights and headlights worse than the foggy lens they removed. They are going to remove the plastic gadget that holds the lens in place to heal at the end of the month.

I don't have floaters very often. Having been born 20/400 and not being able to find my glasses if I forgot where I left them, I am happy with the implants. 20/400 is legally blind if not corrected. The eye chart was easy. Only one I could read was the big "E" ;-) But I was correctable to 20/15. My 1st/2nd grade teacher moved me up close to the blackboard at the end of 2nd grade. She told mom to get my eyes checked. She didn't think I was the dumbest kid in the class after all ;-)) I remember my first days with glasses. It was an amazing seeing world I lived in ;-) I got the glasses a couple days before I started 3rd grade. The thing that I remember most is walking home from the bus stop on the gravel road. The crisp, clear individual stones form a gravel road ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, They are saying a nursing home here was the epicenter for Conoravirus. 8 deaths in WA State. I doubt the nursing home was the epicenter. None of the invalids were traveling out of the country or receiving foreign visitors. Most likely the first place hit that had the most vulnerable people. I'm sure the lawyers will make millions off of that one! ;-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*BBob:* Yeah the saw arrived! But:
Saw looks same color as floor, sure hope you don't lose track of it. 
Maybe should have bought a green, white, black, or blue one? LOL Ignore me, I'm jealous.

Weather: 2am it is dark, windy, 52° & 72% RH.

Migraine keeping me awake again. Every time I lay down and close my eyes, head pounds like jack hammer. Had to resort to a 'everything but kitchen sink' remedy, and even though headache is slowly becoming less; drug/vitamin cocktail now won't let me sleep till I burn off some energy. Sigh

Lord if it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all - Lightnin' Slim - 1954 - "Bad Luck Blues"


----------



## firefighterontheside

37 now and going up to 57 today with no rain. Very nice day!
No doubt the residents of the nursing home didn't go out and bring the virus in, but once it was in it spread quickly. Lots of folks who are the most susceptible to die from the virus. Must have come in by an employee or visitor.

DBob, I'm happy that the eagle has finally landed. I'm sure you can't wait to make sawdust.


----------



## Firewood

31° and sunny this morning. I forgot to post pics of the finished stools, so here you go…...










Not too pleased with them. I'll follow the 5 ft. rule and be content.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little cooler out this morning than it was yesterday. The temp is 36 with a high of 41 expected today. Not quite an open door day. But, it's better than snow.

*Burly Bob*, yea! Your saw finally got there. I'm happy for you. I can't wait to see you use it. By the way, your shop floor is too clean. You need to get some sawdust on it.

*WI Mike*, Those are nice stools. What are you concerned about, they look great.

Well, I worked in the shop for a while yesterday working on some TV tables for our daughter. She's been wanting some for a while. They are being made from some Birch I had laying around and I'm surprised how nice the Birch looks. It almost looks like cherry.

I hear my wife stirring so, I better go and have a coffee with her. Stay safe and healthy my friends. And pray for the people of Nashville.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains to meself….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Been coolish but raining too much lately. I'm trying to finish back filling around where my shed slab will be and it looked like a pond yesterday, makes for a wasted day when trying to wrap up dirt work. Today it's drier but I can't find anyone with fill dirt near by and it's going to rain tonight so if it doesn't happen soon, it'll be another wasted day. Now that I have a permit in hand, I'm chomping at the bit to move forward quickly with this project and I fear we're entering the rainy season. I can't complain too much because I'm no longer exiled by the mistake on the lake and I've only seen a dusting of snow so far this year that was gone in an hour.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..44 breezy degrees outside, partly sunny, with a very light rain shower drifting through.

Might even be able to walk over to the local Dollar General store, and get a couple cheap brushes…have varnish to spread around…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It started off a little cool, but it's slowly warming up some. It was 38 at get up time, and partly clabbered then. It's up to 54 now, and turned sunny….? But now it's looking clabbered again. Can't make up it's mind. Humidity is 43%, and light breeze at 5mph. No rain in the forecast that I can see….The high will reach 62…..Again…nice out…!!!

BurlyBob….Why is your new bandsaw yellow…? Oh…..It's a Powermatic…. I'm really glad you finally got it….Now you can stop worrying about where it's at, and move on to checking it over really good to make sure everything is in good working condition….!! I'm proud for you. I've never owned anything in the Powermatic line, but it's top quality stuff…Once you get it all assembled and tested, post some pics of your new toy….Congrats…!!

Mike…..I think the new stools turned out great. I see nothing wrong with them. They are purdy…. Was it hard to sculpt the seat? Did you use a grinder? All you guys posting projects make me plum jealous. Maybe someday..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The stools look great from here, Mike. Nice work.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I don't see what your complaining about. Those stools look excellent. You did a darn fine job on them.

Yeah the saw got here but I can't get it put together until Thursday or Friday. I'm taking my Mom back home 200+ miles one way. I've also got a few chores to do back there.

It's a beautiful sunny day here headed to the mid 50's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good day everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. Finally. Took them long enough. I'm happy for you.

Mike. Don't know what you're talking about. Those are some pretty nice stools, to my eyes.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 35° on its way to 44. Skies are overcast and winds are picking up. We may hit 60° on Sunday. Woohoo! I'll take it.

Thanks for the comments on the stools. My biggest disappointment with them is that I overlooked a couple dents caused by the clamps and a spot on the seat that could have used a little more attention. Other than that I'm happy with them.

As for shaping the seat, I used my bandsaw with a Carter blade I picked up at the woodworking show on the recommendation by Alex Snodgrass. It was pretty much resawing without a fence.

Bbob - Have a safe trip taking Mom back home. And no speeding just so you can get home to setup your new saw! (Well, maybe just a little over the limit)

Stay safe everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cool with the temp at 33 however, it's going to warm up today to near 50. Yippee!

Just a quickie here, Congrats *FF Bill* on those fine chairs you made with your dad. Fantastic build but, better yet, you did them with your dad. I'd give anything to work with my dad again. Congrats on making Top 3 Award.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.

35 bright and sunny degrees outside, heading for 50 by this afternoon….Need to do a photo shoot of that 2 Drawer Chest…..and get it posted….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, gentle breeze, with 79° & 24% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
Heading for 82°. Forecast is 85° tomorrow. 
Looks like spring temperatures have arrived. Only 8 more weeks till we see triple digits. 
My how time flies….

Local pollen counts are very high. Allergist told me yesterday that weather folks don't track the desert equivalent version(s) of 'ragweed' properly, and actual weed pollen counts are 5-10x those posted by weather services. Tree pollen is nuts now too. Which explains why have been dragging arse and fighting migraines for last month. Knowing why I am in pain is zero help, but Dr is hoping a modified protocol in allergy med's can help recover some lost energy. Quack, Quack, again?
Come to think of it: 
Today is 1st day without a migraine in last couple weeks. Knocking on wood violently it stays that way …..

Might even flip the fickle finger of fate at allergies and try to work outside on shed this afternoon?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

I used to enjoy a quickie…..not so much anymore….. Quickies are a thing of the past…..(…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's fairly warm today, but the wind is still cool in the shade. Gusting to about 30 mph right now. Sitting on the deck enjoying the sound of the wind in the pines. I love it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was a cool morning in the upper 20's early. Now up to the mid 50's and mostly sunshine. At least our 40 to 60mph gusts of wind from the last couple days are gone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It twuz wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, cloudy, but about right with a few sun breaks. Get a load of this ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Wow. That looks awsome, WWBob. I spent a couple years at Ft Lewis, saw some amazing sites, but never one that colorful. Thanks for sharing.

38° and light snow/rain mix.

Have a peaceful night everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think it is Mt. Baker and the tulip festival at Mt Vernon. The guy that posted it did not label it, but he posts lots of WA stuff.

I flew my grandmother out here from Iowa for my son's graduation. 1st great to graduate from high school. She went nuts site seeing here ;-)) Water and trees everywhere. Lot different than corn and soybean fields ;-)))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!
Sunny, breezy, 61° & 39% RH outside at sunrise.
Over night low as 56°? 
Spring has sprung.
Forecast windy, high pollen counts, and 85° later. Hmm…

Had a busy day yesterday. 
Finished last of T1 siding on shed. Added soffit boards to hide the rafters and keep critters out.

Finally a replacement for daughters mayhem? 
Maybe I failed to mention: SWMBO and son changed their minds. Son didn't want higher gas bill with truck, and is keeping his little POS. Wife wanted the replacement vehicle if it's nicer than hers. After massive amount of 'I can't decide' for last 10 days, finally settled on mid-size SUV for her instead of cheap retired cop car for daughter.

Found an auction with a clean 09 Lexus SUV well below market as it had original struts and broken control arm bushings. It's a few hundred in parts, and ~4 hours labor to repair. Saved about $4k over buying outright. 
Will pick it up later today.

The 'gifted by an aunt' older Lexus hybrid driven by wife is now getting abused by daughter. Had to do similar suspension fixes to it when we got it 3 years ago. Wife put 95K miles (250K total now) on it since then. Cost $1700 to put that 'free' Lexus on road initially with new tires. Still worth double the parts I installed. 

Enough babble, have a great Friday.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and cold this morning with 17 mph winds out of the North. That makes it quite cold here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 34 and it's not gonna climb much higher today, but it promises to get warmer this weekend.

I finished up a couple of TV tables for our daughter yesterday. Now that I got them out of the way, I can venture onto something else. I also worked on the dovetail jig and I just can't make it work. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I gave up on it. I think I need a better jig cause things just weren't lining up right.

*Rick*, you sure can through some of those Zingers in there. I laughed pretty good on that one. Thanks.

*Bandit*, congrats on getting the "Top 3" award on your project.

*WW Bob*, the photo is beautiful. I was hoping you took the picture.

*FF Bill*, I like sitting on the deck and listening to the wind rustling through the trees too. Such a soothing feeling. Oh, BTW, Happy Birthday.

*Capt. Klutz*, I hope you are feeling better, enough to venture outside and enjoy the sunshine.

Okay, I'm done now. It's time to head out to the shop and get something done. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

Cold, a slight bit of snow flurry outside….was a bit messy going out to get things out of the van, this morning…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I laid in bed last night and listened to the wind HOWL through the trees. We had to have 40+ mph gusts. I'm always leery of the high winds and the trees that surround our place.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

WWBob. Gorgeous. Beautiful shot in that photo.

Bill. Happy Birthday.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks fellas. It's a good day so far.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here it is before and after. It's all put together for now. Tomorrow I have to adjust the motor as I had trouble getting the drive belt on and loosened the motor. It's becoming a bit of a chore getting the motor level but I'll figure it out in the morning. Then the last thing will be putting the blade on and giving it a test run.


















Bill that was a very impressive run of chairs you made. That joint you used is really quite interesting! So it's you birthday, well good for you.

Bob that photo looks like a picture post card sort.

Mike I can guarantee that the Ft. Lewis area now is nothing like what you remember. Back in 1999-2001 I hauled cars all over the country and a lot of business came out of that area. It was heavy traffic then and is even worse now. Last year I was up there and it took 2 hours to get from North Tacoma to south Olympia. That was on a Sunday afternoon and I've decided to never return to that part of the world again.

It's turning colder here with rain and snow predicted for tomorrow morning. We'll just how much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here is WW, cloudy with sprinkles, temp was about right.

That saw looks good BBob! I remember when I got my battery powered hacksaw. Cutting conduit with it was so much fun that is all I wanted to do all day. I'm sure you will make a lot of sawdust by this time next week ;-)

Thanks for the picture comments. There are a lot of fantastic views here when the lighting is right and you can get in a good position for the shot. I cringe when I remember a few classics I missed; didn't have a camera with me, the light would change by the time I got it or I couldn't find a good composition. The last one was gone before I could get to the lookout for the sunrise a couple weeks ago. A few months ago, the setting sun on Mt Rainier was unbelievable but I was passing through Bonney Lake near our daughter's house. Every possible shot was ruined by power lines, traffic lights, ect. It was long gone by the time I got in the clear ;-( Those guys that photograph for National Geographic shoot 10,000 shots to get one published,


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A crazy warm 70° here today. All sunshine and a light breeze. Almost a perfect day for this time of year. May get some rain showers tomorrow evening after another upper 6's day they say.

Looks good BBob. Surprised the belt was not already on. My Grizzly was a lot of pieces but the motor and lower part were already assembled. Sure is fun playing with new toys isn't it?

My cousin who lived in Tacoma for 35 yrs. used to send a picture of Her mountain (Mt. Rainier) at least once a week.


----------



## bandit571

A very bright and sunny morning to ya. 33 windless degrees outside, might get up into the mid 40s, today

50s and a 60 for the next week or so….March is teasing with a touch of Spring…

Projects are done for a little while…might as well tidy up a bit..from this mess..









Had all the tools needed…









Had to move the saw around, to get past it…









Almost filled the can…









Maybe I can get back to the "other saws" in the shop? 









Big and









Small….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang (well….noontime now),

Boy was I late rising this morning due to the time change….I've got to get use to that….again….! It was 42 when I rose for coffee. Plenty of sun, but mostly clabbered now…...So….it's either partly sunny or partly clabbered…depending. The humidity now is 25% (boy that's low), and a 10 mph wind. Chance of rain tomorrow….It's 63 now, and headed to 67.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We apparently picked up 0.03 inches of rain overnight, but I didn't see any of it.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Outside Thermometers reading 70 DegreesF…..95% cloud free outside.

No lumber in the shop….so not much in the way of projects. Guess I could do clean-up….sharpening..that sort of thing…


----------



## BurlyBob

It turned a little cooler today and is suppose to rain this afternoon turning to snow later this evening. It might even leave a little on the ground tomorrow morning.

Today I'm going to give that new toy a try out today. I'm just amazed how little vibration it has and how quiet it is.
It's a far cry from my 50+ year old Atlas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, you'd appreciate this, especially after shelling out a chunk of change for that new Powermatic. I was perusing FB market place and a 14" Delta X5 bandsaw popped up, made in the USA and looked like it was just assembled, complete with a mobile base and a new Kreg fence all FOR ONLY $100.00! I messaged the seller and this was only 8 minutes after the ad was up, I was second in line for it and the first person snagged it. I don't need it but for some reason I still feel heart broken.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi there gang. I've decided to offer you a bit of experience I've had in the last couple of weeks. As you know I have whined and sniveled about my table saw issues- bearings and drive belts. I went on line for all of these and found out that Ereplacementparts.com had them and shipped them out really fast. Well at least the bearings. the drive belts were another story. They were backordered till the 3-4-2020. Then for the unforeseeable future! I've got this attitude that there is no reason switch out the bearings and not do the drive belts. 
So yesterday I called Ereplacement parts. They basically told me that I might have better results calling Delta parts. So I Called Delta parts and learned that the drive belts were on back order till late May!!!

So I do an online search and find a USA dealer. I call them and the nice man tells me, "yeah, they are probably getting them from China!" We've all seen the news of how the manufacturing in China is at a standstill due to the coronavirus.

Now here's the big issue I want all my friends to learn!!! Ereplacement parts was going to charge me close to $50 for the drive belts and shipping. This outfit in N.J. charged me less that $24 and free shipping. This is just a perfect reason why I spend the extra effort to research the cost of anything I purchase on line.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Made it to mid 60"s today, but also quite windy. Tomorrow will not be as warm and looks like it'll be a wet one.

Spent time helping my son with his workstation project. We got quite a bit of it cut - now on to assembly, but that will have to wait until the weekend.

Bbob - I know just what you mean. Sometime I will research something until my eyes bleed. I think if I look one more time I can will someone to lower the price just for me. But then other times, I feel it's just not worth the hassle and I'll just get it from Amazon and be done with it. How did the waw run

BBYeti - That deal would have earned you some bragging rights. Too bad you missed it.

Bandit - with the shop so clean, how do you expect to find anything? LOL

Stay safe everyone


----------



## MSquared

Very nice day today with buttermilk skies and a nicer one in store for tomorrow! Gonna finally get my son's car buttoned up. I could do it easily, but I want to know that he can do it on his own. I ain't gettin' any younger, we did our traveling and had our kids later in life. Plus, it's not a video game! Simple stuff. Battery, re-doing some connectors, etc. He's pretty smart though and picks up on this stuff. Especially when I explain he just saved 400 bucks!! Haa!


----------



## bandit571

Have to get the shop in order….never know what I'll find this Yard Sale Season…may have to build a new toy..er..TOOL chest…to hide all the "new" stuff…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny out this morning but will turn over to rain later today. Yesterday's temp was in the 60's and today's will be in the 50's. I'm enjoying this weather. Unfortunately, it's gonna change briefly and get cold and nasty for a day or two.

OK, I just went onto this last post by *"erdr86"* and he has made a posting on 15 different sites so far. I don't know who he is but just be aware!! BTW, I didn't flag him though.

My SIL asked me to build her a display table. I thought about a hall table or a sofa table but no, she wants one that is only about 12" by 12". So, I've been working on one for her the last couple of days. I should have it wrapped up in a few days.

*Burly Bob*, that's crazy about your table saw parts. What's the company you are ordering from in Jersey? Maybe the rest of us can use them.

*Rick*, how's the eyes coming? You haven't mentioned them lately. I'm thinking they are getting better.

Well, that's all I have for today. I want to get outside and enjoy the day. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to some rain around 7:45 (I'm trying to get back on daylight savings time…lol..). grabbed a big cup of joe, took my meds, then put in eyedrops….I have to do this 4 times a day. The eye is still cloudy, but my vision is about 85 to maybe 90% (this is for Don's question).

The weather:....It was 53 at coffee time…..light rain, which now has turned into a steady rain….it's wet out there..!!
The humidity is 87%, and the wind is a little breezy at 11 mph. The forecast is for rain all day into the late evening. 
The high will be 57, but that's questionable with all the moisture we're getting and gonna get…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I ordered the drive belts from Polybelt.com.

We had a lite dusting of snow during the night. It's hanging around but should be all gone in a couple of hours.

Today it's going to be glue ups and varnishing.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering IF just stopping in at an Autozone store, or NAPA…hand them the old belt, and see IF they happen to have the correct length…..Maybe a Tractor Supply Center? That is where I picked up a new belt for my H-F Benchtop Drill Press at…..

Unless..you don't have one of the old belts…....maybe look up the length of the new belts, and see if they are in stock…..

Partly cloudy, upper 50s to low 60s, today and tomorrow….Early Spring? Or, just a March Teaser?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day shaping up out there today. Was 29° early and should get to mid 40's later. Our humidity is 87% and all sunshine now. Woke up yesterday to an inch of snow but was all gone by early afternoon.

Yesterday morning when I was getting my first cup of coffee I looked out across the street at the neighbors house. The garage door was open which is not out of the ordinary but a second glance showed that it was gone due to a early morning garage fire. We did not hear or see anything. Must have been sleeping pretty good.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Monday Morning? Probably not…

Sunny, calm, 71° & 47% RH in desert this morning. 
Overnight low is 57°. Heading for 76° later?

Is calm before storm right now. Supposed to be windy, cloud up, and might even see rain overnight. 
Forecast is showing 60-90% chance of rain the the rest of week. Have 5 rainy days forecast!

Nice to have rain in desert. Especially in March as the desert flowers will bloom and hide the sea of brown. 
But why THIS week?

It's just my luck it would rain rest of this week. Have to rebuild the front suspension on newly acquired, used SUV, and final parts are expected to arrive Tuesday afternoon. Garage is too shallow to do work on large vehicle inside with door closed. So either half car sits outside, I get to wear swim trunks while working outside in 65° rainy days, or I wait till next Sunday to start work. 
Ms Karma and weather gods must hate me for saving 50% by ordering parts online .vs. local stores? :-(

Did manage to get some work done yesterday. New filters, oil, wipers, and rear struts. 
Was nice sunny 79° Sunday - shorts weather has arrived! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

71 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Expecting substantial rain tonight and tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Now have a sliced left index finger….was sharpening chisels today…









Out of 7 I worked on….final clean up, and just barely felt a nick….in my finger….Must be a Monday…


----------



## MSquared

Bandit: Don't do that. It hurts and bleeds!

Festus: Grab a beer, get comfy …. That reminds of the time my next door neighbor rang our doorbell around 9:00 PM in the Fall and asked if he could use our garden hose and faucet. WTF?! Good neighbor, so I said 'sure'. Puzzled, I asked why…. Whoa!! The chimney of his fairly large fireplace was a raging inferno!! The flame shooting out of the top like a giant torch!! In a panic, I just said 'grab it' , but luckily remembered within a split second that his idea of spraying down the bricks would be disastrous as they were super-heated and might explode! The fire department was on the way and I told him to wait and we checked on the inside of the house. It was raging, but contained to the firebox. Whew! Told him to get the family out and close the doors and windows he had opened as the airflow was feeding the fire! 'Really?' he says. Geez! FD arrives, ladder truck swings in, they cover firebox with blanket, firefighter up top strikes a road flare, drops it down. Poof!! Fire out! Turns out they rarely had the chimney swept. Maybe twice in 12 years. Plus, they were tossing odd scraps of pine and whatever to burn. Creosote fire. Now they know! Always have had mine cleaned once a year.  Oh… We've since moved. )

Gorgeous weather today! Near 70 deg's, clear skies, light breeze, got started on garden chores!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and a little chilly out this morning with a temp of 39 and the wind is at 15 mph out of the NW. It should clear up this afternoon with a temp of 50.

I've got a fire story for you too. As many of you already know, I too was on a fire department once upon a time. One of our calls went out in the wee hours of the morning, I'm thinking it was around 3 AM. We were called to a 20" x 20' detached garage fire which was about 20 feet or more from the main house. I can't remember as it was years ago. I remember the house wasn't in danger. Of course the whole station roared out to the incident. We staged our apparatus at the roadside and run hose up the driveway to the fire. Anybody that's been to a fire scene knows it's not quiet. There's lots of talking going on and sometimes yelling not to mention the sirens blaring. Well after the fire was out, I knocked on the back door of the house to get some information for the fire report. Wouldn't you know it, the homeowner was still asleep after all that commotion. When he came to the door, he was shocked and wondered what we were doing there. To this day, I can't believe he slept through that whole incident.

*Rick*, sounds like you're gonna make it. That's good news, no to get that back in shape. It's almost fishing season.

Well, I'm gonna slip out and get some work done in the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's only 33° this morning, but sunny. It rained all day yesterday. May get some light snow tomorrow.

Rick - Glad to hear (see?) your eye is doing better. It really sucks its taking so long for what should have been a simple procedure.

Bandit - Be careful. It's those stealthy little [email protected][email protected] that'll get you.

I went out yesterday to look at some veneer for a serving tray I want to make for Deb. Found a nice burl at Woodcraft but wanted to see what Rockler had before deciding. I may go back to get it today. Do any of you have an opinion on regular PVA vs coldpress glue?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

66 cloudy, showery degrees here in San Diego today. We've had 0.36 inches of wet in the last 24 hours.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Well folks, the Coronavirus has reared it's ugly head one town over from here. Otherwise, another lovely day!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's cloudy, 74° & 49% RH in Phoenix. 
Bottoms of clouds are ominous black color, rain is coming soon.
Some rain to NE in mountains on radar, but moisture from Baja of CA is not high enough for it to rain in valley yet. Weather pundits are attempting to scare everyone with this weather front? Supposed to get ~2" of rain from it over the next 4 days. Since that is 1/6th of our annual 12" amount, maybe it is a big deal? LOL

Coronavirus, smonovirus; just had to get me started?

We have had thousands of deaths in the desert valley due a flu with higher death rate this season, and no one gives a rats ass about it? Ok, People are going to get sick and ~1% will die. 
I'm truly sorry for anyone impacted with virus, but world will make more humans right? wink wink…

It can't get me. Have only been off the property 4 times in last 2 weeks. I am too mean and angry for people to want to get close. Even bank teller was scared and stepped back when i visited last week for certified check. My youngest is home schooling due chronic illness and has been with friends once in last month. Wife works with small group of mushrooms (programmers working separated in dark cubicles) that never travel. Due ongoing health issues, our insurance company has even assigned us a 24/7 access to home care nurse and tele-medicine services to keep us out of ER and reduce their expenses. Scariest thing we do is visit the vampire clinic to have test samples removed. So unless our nurse delivers the virus to house, not worried. 
So I say: 
Fear does not live here! Bring it on virus, I dare you!

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and probably want to ignore weird me today! :-0)

#IAMAKLUTZ


----------



## MSquared

^^^


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even if I got coronavirus today, it was worth it. I volunteered as a victim for our helicopter rescue team. I was hoisted up into the helo 5 times. It was so cold in the rotor wash.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I am too mean and angry for people to want to get close. Even bank teller was scared and stepped back when i visited last week for certified check. My youngest is home schooling due chronic illness and has been with friends once in last month. Wife works with small group of mushrooms (programmers working separated in dark cubicles) that never travel.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


You really want to keep people away from you, just wear a t-shirt that says "Corona +" they'll scatter like mice!


----------



## bandit571

40s this morning, might hit 50 later….partly cloudy, very little wind…..might hit 60, tomorrow…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a pleasant 43 degrees this morning, but when I rose for my morning coffee, it was raining. Grabbed my joe, and went to the sunroom to watch it rain. That was about 8:15, and it rained until about 10:00, then quit. It was clabbered over heavily, but now the sun is out in bright form. It's now 50, partly clabbered/ partly sunny…..? The high is forecast to reach 65. Maybe another round of rain later tonight and tomorrow…..who can say for sure….!! The humidity is 97%, and the wind has a slight breeze at 8 mph.

I go back to the eye doctor in the morning for a follow-up appointment. I'm really pissed…! My eye is still "cloudy", and feels like it has a "film" over the eyeball….My vision is about 90% (?), and I've been using steroid eyedrops 4 times a day for nearly a month. As far as I'm concerned that quack doctor botched the job, and I still have bloody floaters…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. We've had 0.60 inches of rain since yesterday morning.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wonderful hump day to all!

Is dark, deary, wet, and 66° this morning in Phoenix. 
Constant rain since 6pm last night. About 1" total accumulation in last 14 hrs. Occasionally sky lightens slightly, but it still drizzles rain. Rain is supposed to pause after lunch, then start back up this evening?

Had to take my son to Dr this morning for chest pains associated with allergy related post nasal drip. Dr. sent us to med clinic for chest x-rays as safety check for walking pneumonia even though he seemed clear, as he had it last year about this time.

They asked about virus symptoms like; cough, fever, etc; and he was coughing behind me so I had to admit it. 
They made me fill out a 2 page questionnaire related to Covid-19. Travel, when, where, been around anyone who has traveled, been in hospital for respiratory issues, and did you die? 
Say What? 
Did the patient coming to your imaging clinic, die while in previous hospital? 
Every bloody box was checked no. What a total waste of time. Jeez….
Joys of living in fear.

Glanced at x-rays. No spots, or shadows like last time. Probably just fell out of bed and doesn't remember. 
With worrisome stuff ruled out, probably related to his Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. Looks like another trip to his specialist very soon. sigh. Quack, Quack.

*Yeti* My family buys me appropriate t-shirts all time. My all time favorite:
'Warning: My sense of humor may hurt your feelings.'
Ever walk up to counter as ask for something and person says, 'Sorry, we are out of that?'
My response:
'Incompetence will not be tolerated. Your fired, before you leave, go get me someone who excels at customer service and will bring me what I want !!'
Can't tell you how many counter clerks look they want to cry or run away.

You might like this shirt:
'Yeti to party' (with picture of giant white yeti holding a shotgun over dead human bodies)
My family gets me…..

If I was making a Covid-19 T-shirt, would be like this:
"If I have Covid-19 you would already be infected, so stop living in fear and get back to work!"

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and enjoy your 'hump' today!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have that Yeti to party shirt, only with a little less violent graphics.


----------



## BurlyBob

What a freaking day I had. I went out to the shop around 10am and began tearing my table saw apart. So after 4+ hours I succeeded in getting the bearings switched out and new belts snugged down like they should be. I tried to get the table realinged to the blade. What a [email protected]#king PITA. I'm close real darn close. I see I forgot to bolt in a piece and will get after it tomorrow. I decided to quit before I really screwed things up. Thankfully I had a very good friend who fortunately had bought a bearing puller at a garage sale for $1.)). What a life saver! Hopefully tomorrow I can get my saw back together. You ought to see my garage. I've got table saw parts every where amongst all my power tools.
It's not in my nature to leave my shop so cluttered and disorganized at the end of the day. I sure did it today. Maybe not tomorrow.

Yeti and Capt K, I've got family that buy me all sorts of stupid t shirts. I've got one that says " In Memory of when I cared!" Pretty much explains my poor attitude about the American public.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Woke up to about a half inch of snow this morning and foggy. It warmed up to mid 40's, but stayed overcast all day. Tomorrow will be warmer but rain coming in.

Did a whole bunch of nuthin' today as I've been feeling like a bucket of sh,.t (without the bucket). Haven't hardly slept the last two nights, headache, nausea, ..... Hopefully tonight will be better.

Bill - Dang, that looks like it could be fun. Except for that cold rotary wash.

Rick - I sure hope the doc has an answer for why your vision isn't recovering for you.

CaptK - I think it's only going to get worse from here. It'll get to where NOBODY wants to go to the hospital for ANYTHING.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain's back, after a one day break. Looks like rain almost every day for at least the next week.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## MSquared

Bill M., - Just noticed, no pontoons on that chopper? I thought they were required in rescue. But then again, I know nothing!  Not a bad day at work!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy 74° & 65% RH in desert valley just after lunch. 
Had some rain overnight. No rain since sunrise. 
Clouds are getting darker, expect rain to restart this afternoon, and continue till tomorrow.

Got curious and pulled up the rainfall map for area. Really explains the last 72 hour weather coming across from southern CA into Arizona:










Burgundy is 3in, red is 2in, and yellow is 1in accumulation. 
North/West side of Phoenix has had 2-3", my SE side has 1.5-2", since this rainy weather started. Flash flood watches posted everywhere. For most part it has been slow steady rain. No lighting or thunder. Pretty boring weather. lol
Many low lying areas are creeks/ponds right now; but not reporting any unusual heavy flooding thanks to slow deposition rate.

More of this soaking rain is expected the next 24 hours. 
This is turning into a major rain event in the SW deserts.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy getting this table saw all adjusted adn put back together is a real chore. I've got the table on and square to the blade. Now I'm taking a lunch break. The rest of the afternoon is going to be getting the front and back rails screwed down and leveled all along the table extensions. I'm sure hoping to get this thing back together today.

It's a beautiful blue sky day headed to the high 40's. Yesterday it hit 61. Looks like we might get a bit of rain or snow this weekend.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*BurlyBob* Feel you pain on TS. Every time I remove top of fresh rebuilt saw and replace/realign it costs me an entire day in shop.

Sorry if this is too late to be useful, but here goes: 
If you have ZCI for a properly aligned saw before tear down, use it to align the top when replaced. The top will end up with a few thousandths of being perfect, this is much faster than attempting to align the top without the ZCI installed.  :-0)

Note that to make this work, might have to move the arbor casting position on the pivot arm slightly; but it also means all your old ZCI are still usable.

Now I tell you…... LOL


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Supplier just got back home, today…..might give him a few weeks to recover…..before I go over there, and clean out the wood pile….

Trying to rain a bit, around here..mid 50s…usual dreary-arsed day…


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks, CaptK, albeit a little late. To be honest I realized that just before I cried Uncle last evening. First thing I did this am was to put the ZCI back and do all my work from there. I'm pretty sure I'm as square as I can get. Well at least I was before I started hanging all the rails, extensions and extension table. I'm going to check it again in the morning when I'm fresh. Right now I'm calling it a day. Whew!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Update: 
GrumpyMike's side of town is getting hammered tonight, 3 different Flash flood warnings posted for western side of Phoenix.








East valley forecast is much less, and it doesn't arrive for a few more hours.

Just noticed Grumpy hasn't posted to LJ since December? 
Hope all is well with him.

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here is WW, partly cloudy without sprinkles, temp was perfect.

Grumpy has been posting jokes, trees and chairs the last few weeks.

BBob, good luck tomorrow. You should be in sawyer's heaven by this time next week with perfect band saw and table saw.

Bill, I doubt that virus bug could get you as a training victim. No way if could get through the chopper back wash.

I'm fiddling with the window trim in the bathroom. What a PIA. Too bad construction standards have dropped so far in the last 50 years. I'm wondering about when the mortgage companies will figure out they are writing 30 year loans and houses with a 20 year design life ;-)

Looks like Bigblock has the winning post number hand; 3 of a kind. Congrats. Too bad all you win is bragging rights ;-)

Rick, Look at the bright side. You are better off than if they couldn't fix cataracts. My great grand daddy died in 1927. He was nearly blind, just able to tell day from night. We are a lot further along than they were. Our daughter's floaters cleared up from her aneurysm. It took a year or a little more. There is hope, give it a little more time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot to show you why I don't get sunset pictures.









Too many trees in the way. This super moon peeked through ;-)


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up early again. With a whopping headache. Again. I suspect I have a sinus infection and will have to go see the doc.

It's 33° and still dark here. We had some rain move through last night bringing in some colder air. It will stay around for the next couple days.

Bbob - Hope you get your TS squared away today. It can be frustrating not being able to zero it in. Like most of us here, I hate settling when I know it could be better.

WWBov - Interesting photo of the moon. Like you, I had too many trees at our old house to get any sunsets. My photography skills pretty much suck so even if I could see it…..

CaptK - Is that weather normal for this time of year? I think I recall you saying you already have most of your annual rainfall for the year?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Typical spring like weather here lately. A nice day with sunshine then the next day be cool and windy. Then the next day may be real warm again. Today should be a high in the low 30's with wind, low in the lower 20's then up in the mid 40's and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's windier than a politician today here in Mid-Michigan. The wind is out of the West at 20+ MPH, and the temp is at 38 with the high in the mid 40's. The temps have been pretty nice lately. I've been able to work in the shop in my T-shirt with the doors open.

Well, the Virus seems to have hit a major concern for all the schools in Michigan to be closing for the next 3 weeks. That should screw things up a bit. When's all this madness gonna end? No toilet paper on the shelves and no anti-bacterial hand sanitizer available, the world is going crazy. I can see prices going out of sight except for gasoline. Ours is under $2.00 a gallon now.

*Burly Bob*, I hope you can get your TS back to working condition soon. I think I'd quit woodworking if my saw died.

Well, I'm outta here for now. I have a project I need to finish in the wood shop so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings guys,

I woke up to plenty of clabber in the sky as a cool front moved into my neck of the woods during the night. Funny weather here. Yesterday it hit 72 degrees, plenty of sun, and no wind. My wife drove me to town so we could run some errands. Took the Suburban to get the oil and filter changed, front end greased, tires inflated to proper pounds, and rear axle oil checked. This place was next door to the eye doctor as I had an appointment at 11:00. Dropped off the Suburban then we walked over to the doctors office about 50 feet. We walked in, and everyone in the waiting room was wearing masks, plus all the staff and nurses. We got a mask too. The eye seems to be coming along, and about 90-95% vision is good. I take my last eye drops in a couple of days. Left there, went to the tax office to pay property taxes ( I'm tax exempt, so all I pay is for the vol. fire dept.) that covers my 3 .1/2 lots. Wife went to Sallys booty supply, picked up some supplies for her shop, and we headed home. As far as I know there is only one case of the virus in Arkansas, and that's in Pine Bluff. We ain't taking any chances. I'm stove up enough as it is…..I sure don't need that mess. My back has gotten so bad, I can't hardly get around. Something is "pinching" in my back like a wire, or screw. It hurts like hell, and no matter how much I walk, use hot pads, use my Bone belt, it does no good. I'm about ready to give up the ghost. I'm sick of it all. I've had to start using my cane again, and may have to go back to the walker.

The weather: It was 43, and big chances of rain moving in this afternoon, all night, and all day tomorrow. It's 47 now with a high of 52….!! Clabber, then sun, then clabber, and then the rain will hit…? Humidity is 58% and the wind is 9 mph. Feels like 44, so it's cool out side…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy, showery degrees here in San Diego today. We've had 0.03 inches of rain over the last 48 hours.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly sunny, 64° & 69% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Had some rain with hail early this morning, but driveway is dry right now. 
Only 1/4-3/16" in last 24 hours on my (east) side of town? 








West side of town is another story. (red is 2" in last 24hrs)
They have river flood warnings in effect. Popular retiree residential areas of Sun City and Surprise have 3-3.5" of rain (brown near Peoria on map). Some parts outside western suburbs have seen over 4.5" (purple) in last 72 hours:









Still have random rain showers in area.
Supposed to get one more wave of moisture late this afternoon.

*Mike* Is this normal? Maybe, sort of? LOL
Phoenix metro valley receives a total of ~12-14" rainfall per year. Fringe areas near mountains tend get more. Usual weather patterns bring 50-60% of total in winter (Nov-Feb) and remainder dumped on us in monsoon season (Jul-Aug). Normally this rain is received via storms bringing 1/2 to 2" each time. 
This recent weather has dumped 4" in on west valley area over last 3 days (~5" over last week), which is higher than average for single event.
Another weird thing about valley weather: things even out across the valley. West side is undulated this time, east side got ~3" in last set of storms. Typically when moisture comes across from west via southern CA, the west side sees worst of it. When moisture comes up from further south (Gulf of Baja); then east valley is often the favorite target.

Rainfall is big deal in desert.  Maricopa county maintains a web site with data from hundreds of gauges, and keeps local records. https://www.maricopa.gov/625/Rainfall-Data
Colors above are easier to see on map than numbers, but if you like gauge details, they are available on county site:









Enough weather babble, Have a great day!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…38 degrees outside the window….with snowflakes the size of quarters coming down….and melting as soon as they hit the ground…Going to be a "lovely" day…..

More like snowballs…and they have quit melting….tis fugly outside…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly sunny but, cool this morning with a temp of 31. Ahhh, but the temp is promising to move up to a high of 39 today and lite wind. That's an improvement over yesterday. Yesterday it was in the mid 40's but quite windy which made it feel quite cold.

Well my bench is clear for the first time in a while. I'm thinking of cleaning the shop up before I start another project. I'm not sure what yet, but it's gonna require going to the lumber yard to get some plywood I think. Now to just figure out if I need good plywood or cheap Home Depot plywood. That will come to about $30 a sheet difference.

The wife and I have kinda self quarantined ourselves due to the virus that's going around. I'm not too worried about it, but my wife is scared to death with it. She has an immune deficiency problem so she can get just about anything. We called the doctors office Thursday because she has "Thrush" on her tongue. With her, any issue is big. We never got a call back from the doctor's office until late afternoon Friday. Talk about a confusing mess. They sent in a script for a breathing treatment but without instructions as per medicare. Then we finally get that taken care of and went to pick up the script. Of course that didn't go well because they didn't put down a diagnosis which is also required for medicare. Of course it's late by now and the doctors office is closed so we went to a clinic and got what we need. I hate getting old. It's not for sissy's.

Well, I've bored you guys long enough. It's time for another cup of coffee before I start cleaning the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 47° & 98% RH at 5am. Heavy dew on everything this morning. Sort of rare for desert SW.
It is 55° at 8:30. Supposed to dry out and reach 71° this afternoon.

The Covid-19 panic has become stupid in Phoenix now that weekend has arrived. Wife tried to stop by grocery for a couple things last night and lines were horrendous. She dared me to visit any grocery store, and see empty isles for myself.

Went at 5am as store opened. There were 25 people waiting for door to open, normally there are 3 people waiting in their cars at that time of day. Many ran to paper goods section, only to find zero TP and left. Some sections of store are empty; dried beans, rice, and dried pasta; only had a few items that had been stocked overnight. Dairy shelves were in decent shape. Watched a women ask if there was limit on milk, and the guy in cooler said 'no, and that is why we will run out by noon again today'.

Normally grocery shopping before sunrise is quiet and relaxing, not this time. People were running around and crashing carts, like world was ending. After wondering around with SWMBO grocery list: Found 30+ people waiting on 3 check out lines that were open. The self checkout lanes had 10 people waiting. Looked more like Friday night than 6am on Sat morning. Sigh….

Avoid the fear, Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's the point of buying a bunch of milk that will spoil in 10 days?


----------



## MSquared

Well, I'm sure a lot of people are thinking they can freeze milk. Yes, if you know how to do it right. Plus, it will always taste weird (grainy) after defrosting. Not too suitable for drinking. Pretty OK for cooking.


----------



## MSquared

If people just went back to normal shopping, everything will be on the shelves as they were before.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of showers. Over the last 5 days we've had 1.49 inches of rain.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here is WW, partly cloudy, plenty of sun, a bit chilly, 29 to 44.

*Mike* Thanks, I have been practicing photography for about 50 years. I got to where I got some good pictures of black ponies chuck wagon racing on dark dirt in an indoor area with my film camera. Took me about 2 days. Later that year I saw some digital photos of horses indoors. Everything I knew was now obsolete ;-(( I finally moved into the digital world too.

Some the best shots that stick in my mind I missed because I didn't have a camera or I couldn't get it before the light changed. One evening we were camped at my in-laws cabin on a lake. About dusk I stepped out the door. A neighbor was rowing past trolling. He was silhouetted on the sunset reflecting off the lake. Another I was going down the freeway after a snow storm. It was rush hour traffic. The moisture from the snow was stirred up into a fog about 10 feet high. There was snow on the shoulders. It was sunny and Mt Rainier was in full glory in the back ground. The day was crystal clear without smog smothering the view. Those 2 could have made National Geographic ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…









Hmmm…ummm








Spring begins when? 33 degrees outside….

Wall E World today…was toned down a bit…but..they have lost their bloody minds! You'd think a Hurricane was coming…managed to get the LAST 6 pack of Guinness Extra Stout they had….


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a very light dusting of snow this morning. I didn't anything done as it's the wife's birthday and the kids drove over to have a bar-b-q. Do those grandsons ever wear me out.

Yesterday started off way better than i could have hoped for. I went out and set up my saw gauge. I bought is from Woodpecker a couple of years back. After throwing in the towel the day before I began the checking the tabael for square to the blade. I'm within .0005" from front to back. I'm going to call that good enough. I honestly don't think I can get any better and in all likelihood would screw it up even worse. Now I get to work on my drum sander. When I was rolling back out of the way, a threaded end of a bolt with a lock nut came rolling out from under it. I found out it holds one of tires in place. It's got the most unusual grounded face on the side opposite the threads. This is going to be a interesting fix. I get to try and tip this east on it's side and replace the lock nut. More crawling around on the floor.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Well, maybe not good. But I am alive, so I guess that's good. Woke to the start of another headache. That's not good. Hopefully, these antibiotics for sinuses will help.

It's only 29° here. Drove through a light snow shower on the way home from my son's house yesterday. Just about all of our snow is gone. We've had a pretty mild winter this year and temps are looking to be mostly above normal for the next week or so.

This Covid-19 virus has gotten way out of proportion. I get it you need to be cautious and all, but it seems the whole world is paralyzed. My niece is supposed to get married in August (in France) and they may have to postpone because she can't get there right now to do necessary paperwork.

Don - I'm about where you are with the virus. Deb is highly skilled at getting sick on vacation. We've been laying low, but you still need to live your life. So we just do it with an abundance of caution.

Bbob - Say Happy Birthday to your bride for me. I'd say 5/10,000 is close enough.

WWBob - I'll never forget my first morning in Washington. It was a very cool, crisp morning with the sky was bluer than seemed possible. Mt Rainier seemed almost close enough to reach out and touch. I think it rained just about everyday after that. LOL

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, this wet and cool weather we've been getting sure fits the mood. 
All of this precaution, closing everything and restricting travel is mean to flatten the curve of virus cases. If the peak gets too high, it will tax the ability of the healthcare system. By flattening it, cases will stay in moderation but the event will last longer. Trying to prevent what happened in Italy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..maybe all that white stuff on the ground will melt away…for good..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to clabbered over skies after the rain finally moved out during the wee hours of the morning. It had rained a ton here for the last couple of days….I forgot to put my rain gauge out, but according to the weather on my phone, we got 1. 75". More coming from Monday-Thrusday….! It was 37 at coffee time, and it's moved up to 41 at this typing. The humidity is 87%, and winds at 9 mph. The high will get to 46….maybe…..!! Not much going on in my neck of the woods….Just staying close to the house. Got plenty to eat, drink, and smoke….I'm happy for that….lol..!!

Everyone stay safe, and keep to home if you don't need to go out….until we know more about this so-called pandemic.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. No rain for the next few days.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Had an un-planned trip today….was down on the floor, nailing off a bit of brass trim between the new kitchen floor, and the Dinning Room carpet…..Knees were getting too sore, by the last nail….tried to stand up…and did a faceplant…..at least there was a rug in the LZ…..however, that metal strip on my glass, where the nose pads are….made a slice across me nose, since the nose pads simply bent out of the way…..

main Kitchen floor is done, and a start down the hallway made. Decided to call in, the rest of today….and no…I didn't bounce. Safest place for me, right now…is in this computer chair….unless I am going out to the fridge, and get out a Guinness….


----------



## Firewood

Dang, Bandit. That had to hurt. Did anyone get it on video?

Hope it isn't serious. How are the knees?


----------



## bandit571

Nose: Once the bleeding stop ( blood thinners..) now just sore

Knees are OLD….not much left inside them. Except Uncle Arthur (Itis)

No video, sorry…Going to sore later….

Guinness Extra Stout is in the house…and soon to be in me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?
Having trouble falling asleep tonight.

It's just after midnight, 58° with 75% RH and dark. Heading for low of 48° and heavy dew coverage in morning.
Was 78° and sunny Sunday. Pleasant day overall.

Spent afternoon doing car repair work. Got left side of front suspension rebuilt on used car bought for wife. Installed new: strut, cv axle, control arm, tie rod, and stabilizer link. Sort of amazing; 153K miles and it had all original suspension parts. Had to lift motor and remove motor mount to access the bolts for control arm. PIA.
Get to do same thing for other side later today.

Seems Phoenix Arizona is taking the conservative route on virus, despite only 12 confirmed cases in state: 
Just announced all schools are closed for at least 2 weeks, while they figure out proper closure time period. 
Many kids where supposed to start back this week after spring break. 
Also announced a 50 person limit on group gatherings.

Family member who is lawyer also hinted that state is trying to figure out how to legally close college dorms and send kids home. Closing the university campus sucks as major portion of students reside on campus. 
If they do this, all I want know is where is my refund? Cost us a fortune in room and meals for my son staying there. Will need that money back in family budget to feed my 250lb 6'5" son when returns home for the next semester. He annihilates an entire box of cereal and gal of milk everyday! When he is home, we visit the grocery store twice a week on average.

Life at home is certainly going to be interesting. 
Normally house is all mine during day. It's very quiet for me and wife's rescue mutts.
With kids home taking online classes, and wife working from home; this place is going to be noisy! Be tough to nap during day. :-( Might even have to upgrade internet bandwidth to support the new home activities. #COVID19SUCKS

BTW - Wife shared her pandemic plan tonight. If she gets virus, she goes to hotel and I take care of house/kids. If one of kids get virus, she takes kid(s) to hotel. If I get virus, I have to move into 6×12 shed that still doesn't have a door? She suggested I add power, install an window AC unit, and get door fixed asap for my 'isolation shelter'. She promised to drop off food outside the door as needed? She hinted that with son coming home, would also have his mini-fridge for inside the shed. Worst part is: could not tell if she was serious or joking about moving into shed? :-0) 
Since I am in high risk group due existing asthma/allergy issues and age; Wife also requested I write down instructions for liquidation of all my shop stuff this week before i get sick.

Guess you know why I can't fall asleep now?

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here is WW, partly cloudy, plenty of sun, but a bit windy. Small craft advisory up for the last few days. If we are having wind, it should probably be a big craft advisory.

*Mike* That is the way it is here, rains constantly, but just a light drizzle. I forgot why people get in out of the rain until we spent the summer on the east coast a few years ago ;-)

*CaptK* You probably don't need to worry about living in the shed. You will probably be in the hospital. The reason for closing everything down is to slow spread so the health care system isn't overwhelmed by 10x. Most will probably survive with proper care. There is an ER doctor up on the east side in critical, but stable condition. That is near the nursing home where most of WA's deaths happened.

My dad was 3 in 1918. He wasn't expected to live, but he made it to 90.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just remembered a bit more about the flu of 1918. It started on an Army base in rural Kansas. They had strong, young men dying is 2 or 3 days! One would think they would quarantine. This is serious stuff, young men in good shape dying in a few days. They were probably 2x as strong as 20 somethings today. Half of America was agrarian, not digital ;-)

The prez wanted to get them to WWI, so they packed them on trains and ships with 1000s of others from all over the US. In Europe, both sides had half their soldiers out of service. 20 to 50 million died worldwide. Could that be why they are paying attention this time?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and chilly out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 28 with a high rising to near 50 today. The wind is calm at 3 mph.

WOW, it's a different world we live in today. Yesterday I experienced something new, church on-line. Yes, our church is not allowing large groups in church during this time. They are holding services in the evenings of M-W-F at 6:30 pm and T-Th in the morning. We attended Sunday mass huddled around the lap top yesterday morning at 9:30 am.

I worked on cleaning my shop Saturday and rearranged my scrap bin. It looks a little better now. Yesterday, I made a new bird feeder out of some of the scrap cedar I found. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do today yet. I guess I'll find out when I get out in the shop.

You know, I don't worry about me so much with this virus thing as much as I worry about our kids. I know they are young but they are also idiots too. They think they are invincible! So, that makes them more apt to get this virus. I know we'll all make it though this but it's gonna be a slippery slope until it's over. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kids school is cancelled for a minimum of 3 weeks, but likely for rest of school year. Cindy May have to close her office. Hoping the stimulus package will do something for us and her employee. My quarantine plan will be to live in the camper, especially now that it's not super cold. Have to come inside to use the bathroom. I can pee outside. Maybe I'll get some things done, since we have nothing else to do.

Oh the weather, well it fits the mood. Cold and dreary and wet.


----------



## Firewood

It's 30 deg, overcast and calm. Should get into mid 40's today

Don - We did the same thing, watched mass on You Tube (heartofthenation.org). Our TV has the You Tube channel so that made it easier than watching on the laptop. They are still holding mass in church, but the arch diocese has given a pass for the next two weeks to skip it. They are also cancelling the church fish fries of Friday. That will most likely upset more people then missing mass on Sunday.

We went out for my DIL's 50th birthday yesterday. I was kind of surprised the restaurant wasn't closed, but my guess is it will be coming. At least it was in a separate room of the restaurant.

Still feeling pretty crappy. Waking up with headaches almost every morning. And now some nausea to go along with it. I thought it might be from the antibiotics, but I haven't even taken it yet today. Back to the Dr. I guess.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Rain woke me up hitting the bedroom window around 8:00 or so. It was / is coming down hard, and supposed to rain all day and night into the morning tomorrow. We've had a ton of rain the last several days. It was 37 at coffee time, and the humidity is 97%, and the wind is calm @ 5 mph. So far (starting early this morning until now), we've .7" of moisture, and more coming. The high will be 39, and rain showers tonight w/ a low of 37 again. It'll be anywhere from 40-100% chance. Here in my neck of the woods we usually get about 62-65" of rain a year on average…….!!! I think we have it now.

Well….Like everyone else, the wife and I are sequestered……! We're staying home, and not going around people. Only if we run out of grub, drinks, and smokes (me only…my wife don't smoke) will we venture out…Right now we're stocked up…..!! You guys stay safe, sequestered, and don't venture out and get around people, if you don't have to…..!! This could be some good shop time for you guys. Myself….not so much. My eye is still a little blurred, and the eye drops seems to help some, but it ain't 100%. And my back is hurting so bad all I want to do is either sit down, or lay down…….I really think this last surgery was a bust, as it's absolutely done no good…It hurts just as bad now as it did 20 years ago…..It really sucks to be stove up and can't hardly walk ….And now it feels like something is pinching w/ all that hardware holding the spine together….!! Either a wire or screw pinching….!! Four surgeries have done nothing to relieve the pain and misery…..!! Ok…...rant over…..!!

Mike… I sure hope you find out what's causing your headaches and nausea. You've been having them for a while now. I've about give up on any of these quacks. All they want anymore is our $$$$ and we get no relief….!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Had a couple inches of snow yesterday. Was just enough to make the roads slick. Is 20° now and headed for the low 30's later with mostly sunshine. Should keep a slight warming trend for the next week at least.

Nothing happening in my shop. All caught up on my odd projects that have been in different phases of planning for some time. Not getting any new orders from our online store or from our other contacts. Guess every one is hiding and not buying anything other than necessities now.

Do have some cabinets to make for my sisters mud room. Was waiting for warmer weather so I could have the shop opened up but may have to get them started just to keep from getting any more bored than I already am.

No problem for me being isolated as long as there is coffee and a project in the shop. Am good with my little hideout all by myself.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours we've had 0.30 inches of rain. Should be a dry day today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 44° and sunny. A nice pleasent day. Took a 2 mile walk today. It felt good. Unlike the last few days, I felt good today.

I'm in the process of flattening some veneer I picked up at Rockler for the serving tray I'm making. This is my first time working with veneer. For the bottom, I cut 6 slices from a piece of walnut. They came out about 1/16" thick give or take.









Rick - Thanks for the kind words, but my issue is nothing compared to what you have been through. I keep you in my prayers that you will get some relief soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef,Cabbage, and Guinness Stout….Nice little supper…


----------



## dawsonbob

> Corned Beef,Cabbage, and Guinness Stout….Nice little supper…
> 
> - bandit571


None finer, to my way of thinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't agree more. That's what I had.


----------



## BurlyBob

So the other morning I decided to tear into my drum sander and figure out where the piece of bolt and log nut came from.

Here's what I found.














































As luck would have it a very dear friend offered me a mobile case. Crap o'Dear what an amazing break of awesome good luck. I don't get many of those! Now I get to figure our how to adapt his mobile base to my screwy dimensions. I was so blown away by his offer! What an amazing neighbor!!!!!!!
i


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's crazy! It looks like it was made on purpose like that.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy St Patty's Day!

Was sunny, 77°, 42% RH, with light breeze this afternoon.

Managed to finish up suspension work Monday, and did final checks today. Was making a squealing noise on test drive, and when I looked the brake shield was bent and rubbing the rotor? Quick fix, just annoying. Need an alignment to finish suspension job. Took 3 hours to clean grunge off tools and tidy up garage.
After fixing one noise, car starts making a new noise; blower motor on high is vibrating the dash? Was to late in day to start ripping off interior panels to figure it out, plus had to fix dinner. Task for another day.
#IAMAKLUTZ with zero good luck it seems.

Virus shutdown is hitting home: Governor has mandated no inside seating in restaurants, take out and drive up only. Daughter works as waitress in 2 places right now, and she is really depressed One with only inside seating has closed, and other gave her one take out service shift over the next week. Take out tips stink compared to sit down tips. Be tough for her to pay bills if this last too long. Her boyfriend worked at local tourist venue aquarium as animal trainer/keeper. They closed down, and he was laid off indefinitely. The irony of having an aquarium attraction in middle of desert is strange enough, without hearing they all lost their jobs today. It is not just the aquarium; Six flags was going to open a new water theme park on west side of town this week, and postponed the opening for several months too.

On a crappier note, attempted to take grocery store at it's word this morning. They claimed to be getting more paper goods last night, and when I showed up at 6am opening; me and 100+ others where waiting for same thing. I didn't get the very few packages they had. We have 4 rolls of TP in house, sure hope I can find some soon. They claim that tomorrow an entire truck load of paper is coming. Another early morning grocery trip, and more close quarters combat in my future. Be surprised if I don't find 200 people there tomorrow. sigh, all this drama for TP?

+1 Corned beef/cabbage/red potatoes/corn bread + beer
Cooked my corned beef in brown ale with dried mustard & honey. Guinness was gone, had to settle for Irish red ale with meal. Absolutely stuffed this evening. 

*Bob* the shape of those bolt holes is absurd. Either something has been loose a very long time, or wrong part is in those holes? Good Luck on that one!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here is WW, plenty of sun, high filtering overcast for a coupe hours. Small craft advisory long gone, plumb still.

BBob, looks like that bolt was loose and in vibration mode for a long time. Doing controls and troubleshooting HVAC, machine tools and industrial equipment, I saw a few things like that that vibrations did.

This virus stuff is a PIA for sure. Shooting matches are ever being cancelled. Probably a good idea. Everybody is in high risk age range. All the young shooters shoot black plastic semiautos for noise not precision target shooting at 200 yards. They spray big targets at 25 and 50 ;-)

Looks like BBob won bragging rights with 777.


----------



## bandit571

Next time with the Irish Supper…..instead of cooking the brisket in water….use Apple Cider…even for Irish Stews.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently sunny and 37 out this morning and the winds are calm. The high for today shows it gonna make it to 50. The next two days is gonna get even warmer but with rain then we get a cool down.

*Burly Bob*, Isn't that the drum sander you just bought a year ago? Perhaps send those pictures to those people you bought it from.

Yesterday I finally got around to putting in another electrical outlet in my lumber shed. Usually if I need electricity, I pull out the 100' extension cord. I've been getting tired of doing that so, I decided to change things up. I only had to go through the wall of my shop into the shed and it was only about 2 feet. That only took about 1/2 hour. I hooked up the outlet in the shed and then came in to hook up the wire to an outlet in the shop. Anyway, I didn't shut off the power when I was hooking it up and I got bit. That hasn't happened in years. That was a heck of a jolt. I won't be doing that again.

*FF Bill*, what precautions are you guys taking at the FD? Do you make medical runs? And even being around the guys must be stressful.

This virus thing is getting old for sure. I keep asking for water and they keep telling me it's coming in tomorrow. I walked into our local store yesterday and I couldn't believe my eyes, most of the produce is gone and so was the bread. It's like everyone is preparing for a nuclear blast. I can't wait for this to be over with.

Well, I'm done for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Is a cool 24° this morning and a few snowflakes falling. Only going to the low 30's today and cooler tomorrow. By the weekend we should be back in the 50's

BBob that is something. Trying to place those parts on my sander. Think yours was a Supermax also wasn't it. Going to have to check mine out now. As Don said contact the company. I had a problem with mine and their customer service was great. Just sent the guy a picture after visiting on the phone and he sent me all new parts. Can get you his name and email if you need.

Decided to clean the shop before I start my next project. Had a big mess of short scrap pieces and some that are not good for anything. Will see how it looks after a bit. May add some extra room to the shop when I am done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look for toilet paper at odd places, like camper/Rv store, farm supply stores. Teaching my kids school this morning.
Surprise,it's raining.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 cloudy, rainy degrees here in San Diego today.

I generally order groceries and supplies, and avoid stores as a matter of course, but this virus scare is making things crazy. Seems like just about everything is out of stock, and if it isn't, what you order today won't be delivered till next Monday. Before the panic, I used to get delivery in a couple of hours. Quite a difference, isn't it?

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weird weather day:
Started out partly cloudy with 48°. Had a sprinkle of rain, then it stopped. 
Quickly warmed up to mid-50's, with sun peeking out occasionally.
Now this afternoon; is 65°, raining off-on, with sun shining, and occasional black cloud passing by overhead.
Supposed to rain off-on rest of day with slight chance of more rain the next couple of days.

Overslept this morning, and missed my chance to fight crowds for TP before dawn. Maybe tomorrow?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's 75 out the door (just stepped out for a moment not heading anywhere). It's gonna start raining about 12:00 a.m. in the morning, and rain until 5:00 p.m. tomorrow afternoon. Clabbered over all day, and trying to get dark now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we do run medical calls. We will be having one person make initial contact from the door to determine if there is a chance of corona. If it is corona only one person will make entry, unless extra manpower is needed. If an ambulance arrives first, we will not go in. PPE is a gown, face mask, gloves. At some point, suspected cases may be told to take themselves to hospital unless unable.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, Thanks for the offer and yes I'll take you up one it. I am going to trying and figure out how to adapt this new mobile base to my drum sander.

Spent the day sanding, gluing and varnishing. So I glued up some bowl sections and the last of the trivets sanded and varnished drink coasters. Tomorrow is more of the same. I'm avoiding the corona virus by staying in my shop. Have been to a store since the last beer run a couple of days ago. Might have to do another in a day or so.


----------



## Festus56

Just sent you a message Bob


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, sunny, 55 dropping to 34 tonight.

Don, I hope you got bit through your hand to ground. Hand to hand can be a bit dangerous. When I did hot work I was always careful to make sure I was positioned so my muscles would pull me off rather than grab and hang up. One of the worst bites left a burn that took a few months to heal. The area bothered me for a couple years. I was checking amps on a 480 volt panel. Can't do that with the power off ;-) 277 to ground will get your attention even if it is just through a finger and thumb! I even got it working on the bathrooms last month ;-( I turned the wrong breaker off! Best protection for hot work is thick, heavy callouses. I have seen electricians check for hot using their thumb and fore finger. Some had to lick them to feel the voltage on 120. ;-)

My insurance company advised me to notify the owner and city about the propane barrier violation next door. Tomorrow I'm going to take the notices to an attorney to see if there is anything in them that I should not say. Then it is off to the post office. I can't believe the local fire chief and city allow a barrier nearly all the way around a 1,000 tank with the wind blowing in the open end to maintain any hazard. 5 gallons will destroy a 2 story house. That tank has a good chance to put about a dozen beyond repair in a good sized earthquake.

The mayor is an ex-Boeing employee. Economic development takes precedence over safety in their 21st century management philosophy. Boeing fired their safety engineer because he was slowing production too much complying with safety regulations. That decision by management stopped production and has grounded them for over a year. Too bad she did not leave those management principles at the plant on the way out the door ;-(

They say knowledge is power, but it really isn't in today's world. Ignorance is bliss. With ignorance, I wouldn't have to deal with these issues. I could spend my days whittling spoons and canoes.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful morning here sunshine and blue skies. Weather man says it might hit the mid 50's.

I'm looking forward to a productive day in the shop. Nothing but sanding, gluing and varnishing things.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Getting my taxes done after bit…need some Lunch, first.

New readers on my nose. Nose is healing up nicely…No rain, yet..today….just overcast.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool overcast day here. Only et 25° now with a high of maybe 28° later. Do have a few snow flurries this morning but no accumulation. By Monday we are projected to be 60°. Maybe spring is close after all.

Back to the shop. Cleaning up my wood storage. Have a lot of small pieces that I hate to throw but after awhile there is just so much that some is going to go away.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 41° cloudy and breezy. It will get into the 50's later today. We're also looking at some storms this afternoon and some stronger ones tonight.

Like everywhere, things are pretty locked down here. Restaurants are closed, businesses are shut down. Glad I have stuff to do in the shop. I told Deb the other day that this virus is the pivotal event of our lifetime. It may (or may not) be a short duration (as global catastrophes go), but nothing has had such an impact on the economy or the public freedoms we take for granted. We'll get through this and in the end, I believe we'll be stronger for it. It's just going to be some rough waters for a while, but remember, Jesus is always in your boat.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 12 hours we've had 0.06 inches of wetness.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

52 rainy-arsed degrees outside….light breeze…
Taxes are done…$3 back from the State of Ohio…and they are sending a check..hmm. 
Rehab of a egg beater drill is about done…









A bit of red paint, and some filler to a couple holes…good as new, like it was 100 yrs ago…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Had to throw together a mantle for my Mom's place. Even the contractor was impressed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Mike! Getting ready to sell it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

W're getting close. Most of the big work is complete. There are still a few odds and ends that need to be addressed. I need to finish getting the garage cleaned and get the storage room empty. A couple pieces of furniture the need to make it to my house.

We were shooting for April 1, but COVID may put a damper on that. I don't think we're out of the woods yet, but there seems to be development and good news in the pipeline.


----------



## BurlyBob

Very nice looking Mike.

I did have a good day in the shop and I'm hoping for another tomorrow. On the down side, when went to the hardware store for varnish I couldn't find any IMR 4895 gun powder. That sucks! I did get a pound for 2400 which had been hard to find a few months back. Maybe tomorrow I'll try a couple of other places.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, did I miss it or did you get that saw turning yet?


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh yeah! Big time. That table saw purrs like a kitchen now. I haven't done any serious ripping with it yet but I'm thinking that tightening the belts might reduce all the friction burning I've seen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, sunny, 56 headed to 36 tonight. First day of spring here today. Suppose ya'll had it too ;-))

That mantle looks good *Mike.*

*Bill and Don*, Don't they give fire fighters training to recognize hazardous atmospheres that are supposed to be enforced per National Fire Protection Association Codes? Is that localized training? I would expect it to be a national standard like the electrical code.

The attorney told me if I give the neighbors too much specific info I might have legal issues. Sending a copy of my notification to the BATF and FBI should not be an issue, but they will probably ignore it. He did say if I detect propane in the pool I could put up a red flag on my flag pole and tell the neighbors what it means. They should get at least 150 yards away. That is the area fire fighters are warned not to enter in a 1,000 gallon tank emergency. The mimumum evacuation radius is listed as ¼ mile. The way the properties, tank and barriers are situated, we are the only property in a position to be able to detect it other than the owner. The atty asked me if I could put a detector out there. It is not on my property. The gas will not come through the concrete wall. He seemed a bit concerned, but there is nothing that can be done in a wicked state about a wicked city. I told him dropping a normal household detector down to detect propane will ignite it. I have an intrinsically safe model. This makes me wish I didn't know anything about hazardous atmospheres.

Ironically, one of the last small jobs I did before I retired was in an airplane hanger. The electrical inspector that came out had no hazardous atmosphere experience. We spent about an hour and a half going over the code with him calling the office several times before he approved my rough in. When I called for the final, I expected to breeze right through it with him. He was off that day and another inspector without any hazardous atmosphere experience came out. Went through the whole educational process with several calls to the office again ;-)) He was there almost 2 hours! State L&I cares about safety and proper code enforcement. The city obviously has higher priorities ;-( So do the rest of the state officials.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold clear windy day in hell Thursday, only 62° in Phoenix.  
At least the rain is gone. 
Only 50° just after midnight, feels like lower 40's. brr.

Jet stream is going to keep SW deserts 10-15° below normal for next week. Cool weather, and being trapped at home with entire family 24/7 is already getting on my nerves. How much longer is this going to last? 
Kids woke me up from all the yelling at friends while playing online games a few minutes ago. :-(

*Bob* I always read your safety rant and have to chuckle. Not at you, or your situation; but at all the fun I had in past dealing with Industrial Safety. Safe handling of liquids, gases, and solids is no laughing matter. But the politics, legal blame games, and the government; were always good for pile of sad, painful, chuckles. 

One of the worst things I had to deal with in my work; silane gas.
For those not aware, silane is SiH4, a colourless, pyrophoric, toxic gas with a sharp, repulsive smell, somewhat similar to that of acetic acid. Most people only smell it just before it goes BOOM on contact with oxygen and they lose some body parts. Makes propane or hydrogen look like child's play. Had to have special 'bomb proof' ventilated containment boxes to store large multi-cylinder carts inside a mfg building. When one develops a leak, the roof blows open and vents the pressure; without any damage to surrounding area. Know they work, as I have heard one detonate 1/2 mile away from my office and fab kept working as the 4 other cabinets still had gas.

Another interesting story? 
One time, had a novice silane gas handler change a single small cylinder one Friday morning, in a lab I used. We used the gas for silicon carbide film deposition work on plastics (making plastic scratch resistant). Seems there was small leak? 
Woke up Sunday seeing a picture in newspaper of the building where I work and the lab was located, except the 2nd floor outside corner lab was gone. Pile of bricks/rubble scattered several hundred yards. Could see the lab desk chair I was using day before explosion out in grass. gulp. 
Luckily, no lose of life, just some cleaning crew that needed a change of underwear. Supposedly, the gas alarm triggered, building evacuated, then lab detonated a few minutes later. Fire department was in route to check it out. They saw the explosion as they pulled into parking lot.
The building was full of laboratories and designed for such accidents. Was designed to explosion proof standards with triple thick concrete reinforced walls/floors, blast panels in case of over pressurization with stand alone ventilation for each lab. Always wondered why it cost so much to build a safe chemical lab, and that event taught me why. We resumed work in a lab couple doors down the hall less than one week later with end of hallway boarded up. But we were not allowed to have/use silane anymore. 

Have I ever mentioned I use to play with pyrotechnics and attended NFPA committee meetings for several years to get new standards adopted to deal with new explosives technology? LOL 
Lived an adventurous life around chemicals. Soo many stories, so little time, or brain cells left that remember the details.
Sorry to pontificate, something strange going around seems to be dredging up old memories.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 35° this morning. Yesterday was chilly, rainy, foggy, misty all day long. Woke up shortly after midnight to pouring rain. I noticed the driveway starting to fill up with worms yesterday which means the ground has thawed. It has been a relatively mild winter. We only dropped below zero once this year that I recall.

Mike - great job on the mantle.

Bbob - Glad to hear the saw is up and running. And now on to that drum sander….. Strange how those bolts were wearing.

Listening to you guys tell some of your career war stories tells me I've had a pretty boring career. I guess in many cases that's a good thing.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Brawler

Good morning all, 59 and cloudy here in SE Michigan rained earlier this morning. Iv'e been gone awhile, just way too busy.









I would like to thank Bob and Klutz on advising me on how to match stain color. The kitchen is almost done I just have to put in a back splash.

My next projects are 1) to get the raccoon out of my barn. 2) install the reverse osmosis system under the sink 3) modify my drill press for electronic variable speed. 4) finish a couple of woodworking presents for friends

I am working from home since Tuesday. There are two people at work diagnosed with the virus so they closed the building until further notice. I'm glad I decided to stock up on supplies when I heard the virus landed in Seattle.

You all stay healthy, and good luck to all of you


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's gray and gloomy here in Mid-Michigan but the temperature is pretty nice this morning at 47. The wind is whipping around pretty fierce today with wind velocity at 19 mph and wind gusts up to 50 mph. We have a front moving in today and it's gonna get cold the next couple of days. Looks like I'll be firing up the fireplace again tonight.

I've been in the wood shop lately like most of you, trying to stay busy. I'm glad I have lots of wood to do things. My wife has been sick with different things since way before the Covid breakout. We've been talking to the doctor at various time trying to get her healed up. Finally today, she looks and sounds better. She tried a "home cure" last night and it seemed to be working on her.

*WW Bob, FF Bill* Yes the fire service does have certain criteria for their services and usually dictates policy for for the same thing however, this is different. Policy's differ between local, county, state and national. Before I left the fire service, they had come out with PPE's, personal protective equipment which would work for most things. But this is a whole new ball game. How do we treat each individual within the fire department and mutual aiding departments? I was talking about what do they do around the station? You have many people either staying at or responding to the station for emergency's. How do we protect each other? That's got to be an issue. I've been trying to research all this but, I can't seem to find anything new. I'm just glad I'm not doing this anymore.

We called in our "order" for grocery's on Tuesday and today we go pick it up at a predesignated time. They just called and told us to get there early so we could wait in line for our order. Anyway, I'm ready for the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to clabbered over skies, and 52 degree weather. And it looks like the temp will begin falling around 1:00 or so today, as a cool front is moving through our neck of the woods. It'll go down to 48, then keep dropping into the mid to high 30's by early morning. The humidity is 83%, and the wind is kicking up at 9-10 mph. We've reached the high now for today.

We had a little excitement last night around my neck of the woods. About 7:30 I got an weather alert on my phone saying we were under a tornado warning. It was raining, thundering, and lightening to beat the band…..!! Take cover now…!!! The rain was pouring…..!! A tornado was reported touching down about 4-5 miles from us over in Bull Shoals and down on the White River heading towards Flippen. Nothing (to my knowledge) happened around here, but we were ready to take cover just in case in our walk-in closet. I stayed up until 2:30 this morning monitoring the situation…..!! Nothing happened, and the rain was slowing down and ready to quit by then. It was still damp on the driveway, but dried up fast. We don't worry about flash flooding on our place here, as our home is on a rise, and I designed my driveway and shop driveway for the water to run off….It's about a 5-6-degree slope. In over 17 years we've never had a problem with standing water. The season is here for bad weather. Be alert, watch the skies, and monitor any bad weather in your neck of the woods….!!
On a sour note: My back is no better, and my eyesight is no better. I've had it w/ quack doctors….!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is mid 20's now and should get to 38° later. Partly cloudy and a breeze so it feels cooler. Should get to 50° tomorrow and sunshine so will be a nice day.

Glad nothing happened Rick. Best to be ready and safe. Those tornadoes are unforgiving for sure.

WWBob that brings back memories for me too. Don said about what I remember also. Was a Firefighter, first responder for 23 years. Six of those years was as Chief. So many different regulations and each of our neighboring FD's had the same problems. Hard to get all the governing boards to agree and use some standardized guidelines.

Was some of the best years of my life and would do it again if I could start over. Have been away from that for 14 yrs now and try to keep up but as Don said am kinda glad I am not doing that anymore.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We've had 0.04 inches of rain in the last 24 hours.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, very windy, was in the 60s…now down in the 50s….
Trip to menard's for some lumber….one of the 1×10s bit my finger, and left a hole. Lumber for a tool storage cabinet in the shop….

Yesterday..Wall E World not only had paper towels..they even had TP!......

2 people thought they had the virius…results came back negative….means ZERO cases for Logan County, OH…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 68°, 35% RH, and depressing in Phoenix this afternoon.

Long story as short I as can:
The entire ASU senior class of theater majors (~40) had a class trip to NY a few weeks ago. Just learned that one student returned from NY city, and brought virus back with him; as he is one of new test positives today. 
Why care?
You might remember my daughter is drama/theater queen? This student was in plays with my daughter in high school, and I vaguely remember him. The theater community is small. Every one knows everyone, and theater geeks tend to hang together. Daughter has not seen him since he returned. Yeah!  
BUT: Daughter's best friend, regularly hangs with the infected ASU student. 
Wife and daughter are freaking out. They both are tracing back the last 2 weeks activities since they returned within circle of friends checking for overlap. Since entire drama class was on same plane back to PHX for 5 hours with this guy, expect to hear about more positive tests soon in drama community.

My crystal ball predicts 99% probability my daughter has been exposed 3rd hand? 
Will be direct exposure if one of her circle of friends test positive?
Guess I won't be seeing her for a month? 
At least she can't wreck car if she's isolated at home, right? LOL

If that is not bad enough, my son goes to ASU, lived on campus for last 1.5 weeks while this person was sharing his lovely virus with other students. There are 90K students at ASU, with half living on/near main campus. Son's only saving grace is he is freshman in WP Carey Business school, and the 2 student groups don't hang around each other at all?

AZ has tested less than 500 people to date due limited availability of test kits, and the current 78 positive is likely not a full picture. Models suggest it should be over 1000 based on positive/negative pass rate if everyone was tested as they should be. Wonder how many new cases will be found at ASU next week? Too ugly to imagine.

Hit grocery store this morning. Got more alcohol, mixers, snacks, and red meat to keep me happy and fed while I wait to get sick. Even found a much needed package of TP. Life is not all bad! 

Stay Happy, Healthy, Safe, and have a better day than me!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the compliments all. It's 42 and cloudy at the moment. The wind has died down but it's been gusty until recently.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber is in the house..









10 pc of 1×10 x 4'...plus a few 1×4s….
Still cleaning tools, right now..









And…









Stay tuned…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are all required to be hazmat operations certified. To maintain cert. we have to do 12 hours of training each year. The subject changes all the time, but usually it is decon since that is what we firefighters would mainly do at a hazmat scene. Hazmat technicians and hazmat team would do the main jobs. That being said, some guys are techs. I used to be, but let that lapse. There has been a lot of training on the subject of terrorism including bio terror in the nation since 9/11. I went to Aniston AL years ago for a training. They send you into an atmosphere containing live nerve agent with just level B PPE.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> They send you into an atmosphere containing live nerve agent with just level B PPE.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Geez… what agent do they use that doesn't have lasting effects?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Level B PPE includes a respirator! They had the reagent atropine available if needed!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might hit 60 today.

I've got a fun day of varnishing and sanding. Oh yahoo!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today, turning unsunny tonight.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Breezy, sunny 74° & 35% RH this afternoon in Phoenix. 
As mister rogers on TV used to say, 'lovely day in neighborhood'.

Have a flood warning for central east Phoenix. Water conservation district is drawing down levels on a flood control dam for Salt River. The water flows in to a normally dry creek bed, and known flood zone; so it's no big deal. Just funny to see weather warning alerts for flooding when it's a sunny day, and hasn't rained in couple days? 

Ordered lunch delivery today. Want to make sure local places stay in business when this virus thing ends. Family eats out way too many meals normally, but almost none right now. Hate to think changes in our spending tank the economy, so trying to keep hope alive. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice sunny 55° day here today. A bit cooler tomorrow then upper 50's for Monday.

Have the shop all clean with no projects on either the leather or the wood bench. Have some projects on the horizon but will be a few days at the earliest.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Sitting around, picking dried glue off me fingers….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Cold, wet and maybe a little snowy today. Another great day to go with the mood.

Did some cleaning, organizing and improving in the shop yesterday. Hope to do more today. I was inspired by Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…a BRIGHT, sunny, cloudless day..this morning….Trees have start to get buds on them…

Have no idea what is on the schedule for today,,,haven't been informed yet…would like to get a few more glue-ups done..


----------



## wncguy

A little humor can't hurt.

Now that we all know how to wash our hands, next week… turn signals.
Then the following week… the left lane is for passing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was raining / is raining now. It moved in here in my neck of the woods around 3:00 a.m., and will stick around for a few hours. It was 35 at wake up and coffee time, plenty of clabber, and plenty wet. The humidity is 93%, and light winds. I still have not put the rain gauge out, so I have no idea how much rain we've had in the last 3-4 rains. The forecasted high for today is 47, so it might make it….maybe…!!

Not much happening around here….just sticking close to home, not going anywhere (unless we really have to), and staying away from people. So…..as of now we're pretty well stocked up on supplies. Last night my wife ordered some supplies from Sams Club on line, and she found out they will deliver to our house. It'll come out of Springfield, Mo, and they will let us know the delivery date (prolly tomorrow) by email….First time to try this, so she ordered just a small amount of stuff. There's no "hockie blotter" to be had…..naturally….!! We'll see what happens.

Mark…..The shop looks nice and clean. When I could, I always liked having a clean shop for my next project. I can't stand to be in a filthy shop. Crap laying on the floor, dust all over the walls, and machines, and things being nasty…..!! In my mind that's just being lazy….! Glad I got my all cleaned up before these last couple of surgeries….back and eye…!! But if it was dirty and filthy, I'd still attempt to clean it…..make take a while, but I'd "get 'er done".....!!! I'm still wanting to get my leather working area going once I feel up to snuff….!! And can see.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Supposed to rain overnight tonight and into tomorrow morning.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, I always say a clean shop is a happy shop.

The wife had some oddball project wanted to do for her and a sewing friend. It's a tear drop looking that with finger grooves on the sides to hold it. It's for ironing a seam or something. I gave my new bandsaw a tryout and it's pretty darn nice to use. It did an amazing job cutting rounds at either end and a super smooth straight cuts.

Also finished sanding and oiling a bunch of trivets I made using left overs from my bowl panels. It's good to get Christmas presents done early!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 29° this morning. We had a little snow last night but most was melting on contact. It should get to mid 40's today.

Been staying hunkered down here. Working on the serving tray. Other than that, nuthin'goin on. We will need to make a run to the grocery store soon. Shelves are looking a little bare. I hate shopping, but at least it will break the monotony I guess.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. There has been 0.10 inches of leakage from the sky in the last 24 hours. Hoorah.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well,tomorrow I go back to work. I expect insanity, but likely it will not be that bad.

I took some wide 2" walnut slabs to a friend to plane for me with his 20" planer. Brought those home and jointed them, plus planed a smaller piece to get the width I need for a table top. When I come home later this week, I will glue them up. It will be 1 5/8" x 36" x 68". Not sure how I'm gonna carry it in the house, since the only ones allowed in my house are cindy and the kids. The wide, outer slabs are book matched.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, started out sunny, but scattered showers took over the whole rest of the day. Looked more like one big one than scattered to me. Somewhere in the 50s today. Going to 39 tonight.

Table is gonna look good *Bill.*

Our gubbener chastised all the partiers today and made a stay home order for 2 weeks. It was a bit disgusting watching the hypocrite. We are last place in earthquake preparedness and 2nd in risk. If he had had the opportunity to enforce virus codes, he would have done a half vast job just like they do allowing barriers around propane tanks. ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's sunny and chilly this morning with a thin coat of frost on the windshield. The temp is 34 and promises to make it to near 50 with no wind.

I've been busy in the shop trying to keep myself quarantined. It's hard. I had a UPS driver deliver a package yesterday and I had the doors open. He walked right up to me within 5'. My wife went berserk! I am now quarantined to another bedroom of the house. Anyway I finished my son's workbench he wanted. It's made of a 2×4 and Birch lumber I had laying around with a 1/2" plywood base on both shelves and a 1/4" fiberboard top. All this lumber I picked up at estate sales this last year for penny's on the dollar. 









*FF Bill*, Nice table top. I can't wait to see how you're gonna get it in the house. Be careful around those germ infested people.

Our governor shut down our state as of midnight last night. I hope it works.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

All them glued up panels got together…finally…









Next..a bunch of tool hangers….and fill this box up….

About 40 overcast degrees outside. Been to the clinic, got me finger poked.. 2.1 reading….got "screened" on the way in….clear as can be…98.7….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Tuesday morning has arrived!
Is sunny with slight breeze, 64° & 45% RH this morning. Heading for 77° this afternoon.
Still getting silly weather alerts about flash flooding from the draw down of irrigation dam, but really nice outside with zero rain.

Yesterday was feeling decent and spent a few hours cleaning up auto repair shop, and rolling out the TS & DC for use. Ripped a pile of cedar boards to size to use a trim for shed. Heading out to prime paint them in a bit.

TBH - have to get out of house, regardless of my ongoing health issues. 
Wife and kids home 24/7 is driving me nuts. 
Wife starts a new job this week, so she is thoroughly stressed. She is 1st person the company has added to payroll 100% remote, with no office visit. It would be hilarious watching her attempt to get secure accounts set up with various help desk (in 3rd world countries) and laptop delivered from CA; if failure didn't threaten her paycheck. Working for bank has some serious security protocols. :-0)

Posted in in Corona virus thread, but worth repeating:
Professor that took the ASU theater class to NY has tested positive, and as well as couple more students from the trip. Can only get tested if you have visited a hot spot, or in direct contact with someone tested positive. Now waiting on results from daughter's best friend to see if my daughter will need to be tested. 
Stupid gubermint has only tested 352 people in state so far? Number positive doubled yesterday. My guess is numbers will skyrocket as they get all the folks that visited NY tested. Just now getting results on professor, puts them 5 weeks behind on chasing down everyone involved in the cluster? Going to get worse, before this gets better.

Nice looking slab *Bill*, should make a nice table.
Can never have too many work benches in shop *Don*!
Our energizer bunny of wood working *Bandit* is running at full power again! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Energizer Bunny was doing flooring this afternoon…
The "Before" 









And the "After"...









hallway is now..done…and..without doing another face-plant….getting too old to do floors…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, I hope you're getting a credit on your rent for all the work you're putting in.

43 degrees at 18:44, and rainy. A yuck day. I'm working from home. Here's my command center.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Here s my command center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeinSTL


LOL
Got me beat, only 4 monitors and 3 PC at my desk. Have a 2×2 monitor stand to reduce desk space. Might have had a tie if I hadn't lost 3 LCD's due failed back light when I moved last year? Embarrassingly, still haven't mounted one replacement on 'command center' stand, or found some needed cables from my keyboard/mouse switcher; otherwise I would post my nerd pic too. Maybe later…

Is a lovely 78° & 23% RH with sunny skies at dinner time.

Got my shed cedar trim primed, yeah me - more progress!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Work in Progress…









had some rain move through, this evening….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW. Cloudy, overcast, thunderstorms predicted, but we just got the storms, no thunder. 2 small craft advisors in the last 24 hours. Ceiling at 4,000 feet, 43 up from 39. Ol' Sol isn't getting his work done today.

What do you direct from your command center, *Mike?*

*Bandit41,* Tools box looks too small already! ;-)) Glad you avoided another face plant. I was close today. Sometimes if I step on something very small on the inside of my foot my ankle will twist out from under me. Fortunately, I have quick reflexes. Most of the time I avoid the fall, but once in a while…….. ;-( Today I stepped on the edge of one of those reflectors they put in the middle of the street. Got lucky today ;-)

*CaptK*, I have to wonder about banks and hackers. I am little concerned one day we will wake up to an empty digital world. Hackers or sun spots will have wiped it clean or taken it all. A few years ago I saw a report on the news about hacking. The highest prestige one could attain among young Russians was stealing money from the US online. If the data base and backup are gone, what is the balance in your account and can you even prove you had one?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

TS,the three monitors on the left are work. I assist Sales in making sure their orders adhere to business rules and regulations and make sure that the customer is getting what they need prior to sending the order downstream to the engineering teams and service delivery teams.

The other monitors are for fun. The high monitor is a duplicate of the display on my amateur radio High Frequency rig.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gosh, Mike. How do you keep work and fun sorted? )


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sometimes work is fun…not often enough though. Otherwise I'm usually in the office so the clear line of home and work are much more obvious. 

47 dungrees frankenstein today. "Supposed" to go up to the high 60s. Not sure if I'll venture out of the house though. At least it's not raining.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a little snow over night. NOAA says we might get more.

I'm stuck in the garage varnishing 110 drink coasters and gluing up bowl rings. I haven't bothered to count them there's just to darn many.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside the window. mid 50s today….looking like 50s and 60s all this week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't been on in a couple of days….nothing really to report…same old, same old. The weather is getting a little nicer, though. It was 44 at wake up and coffee time…(9:30….I've gotten plum lazy these days), but I stay up until about 2:00-2:30 a.m. watching stuff and YouTube.!! It's clabbered over now and 52 degrees going up to 67. No rain. The humidity is 85%, and the wind is fairly light at 6 mph.

Been doing a little leather work in the shop as I can sit down and take my time. It doesn't hurt my back like woodworking. Actually I did some leather burning. It's different than doing leather carving. I've been doing it since the late '70's-early 80's. I've burned several pictures for family and friends over the years. It's kind of tedious, but enjoyable…..!! And….if I get tired I can quit and rest. I burned a picture of Quanah Parker, a Comanche chief. I was born and raised in the town that was named for him…..Quanah, Texas. He was a half-breed as his mother was

a white woman captured by the Comanche. I thought you all might enjoy seeing how it's done…..!!








It's actually better to burn pictures on the "rough side, or inside" of the cow hide, as opposed to the smooth tanned side (in my opinion). I also do "inverted carving" pictorials….


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, that's down right fantastic!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, that IS fantastic, as BBob said. I'm impressed.


----------



## BurlyBob

What a crappy night. I hit the sack around 10pm, wide awake at 1:30am. I got bored with laying in bed and finally got up around 4:30am. I've been reading the news since. Will this nonsense ever quit. Think I'll have breakfast with the wife and try to get an hour or two shuteye afterwards. Oh yeah, no morning coffee .


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast….

48 bright and sunny degrees outside, no rain for today. Uncle Charles decided to hit the toes AND the hands this morning…..made it a bit rough to get up to go pee, again…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks BurlyBob and Bill,

I appreciate the nice jesters on the Indian….! Outside of Quanah there were 3 large mounds. Rumor had it that he was buried in one of them, but no one ever found an entrance to them…..!!

BurlyBob……Sorry to hear you had such a lousy night of sleep….I hate it when that happens…..Been there and done that…..!! Grab a nap today and catch up…..!!!

Bright, sunny morning. The low was 50. Now it's 55 heading to 85…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Pretty good work on old Quanah.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks, dawsonbob. I enjoy doing things like old Quanah….Saves wear and tear on the old body…..lol…!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was this close(picture two fingers really close together) to using oil based poly on this table, but I decided to use the old standby oil based minwax. I'm so glad I did. Water based products do not do justice for walnut. This is one coat on the bottom. Top will not have so much sapwood.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Looking good Bill……,

Have you decided what you're going to use the top for…!! A table, a work bench, etc…? Expiring minds want to know..


----------



## dawsonbob

Top, bottom, it makes no difference, Bill. Either way, that's a gorgeous slab of walnut.


----------



## BurlyBob

I can't wait to see the top side Bill. It should be a totally awesome sight.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy day keeping temp down, only 68°, which is 10-15 degrees below normal. 
Not complaining, as I like this weather better than upper 80's normally seen in late March.  
Rain in eastern portion of state continues today and tomorrow with the clouds/moisture in area.

Nice looking slab *Bill*!

Spent a couple hours yesterday to get corner trim applied to shed. 
Only thing left is making door(s) and trimming them out. Designing double doors and finding shed hardware is PIA. Can't find locally 3 point latch hardware I wanted for the doors. Low security stuff I could find from HD was 2-3x online prices. Will take about week to get all hardware delivered unless I to want to spend extra $100 on shipping for $80 in hardware. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another sunny day here. Was up to the upper 40's with a bit of a breeze. Should be warmer like in the mid to upper 50's for the next few days they say.

That is a nice picture Rick. I like the effect on the rough side of the leather. I have a woodburner but never tried anything like that. Only use it now for an occasional touch up to a laser engraving.

Like that walnut top Bill. I agree that oil base products make walnut grain the best.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Thanks Mark,

That's one reason I like to use the rough leather, especially for pictures like this. I do think they give a more textured look to a pictorial. I like tanned leather for carving, but this is suited better ( in my opinion) for burning…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been staying up late tonight, hoping to sleep through the night. Also trying to heal up for smashing my thumb with a hammer today. Damn near tried to take the top half inch off. I missed it by that much ! I'm pretty well out of action for a few days. Guess I'll catch up on my reloading. sure wish I could some 4895 for my garand. funny how this stuff goes seasonal. Last year I could find 2400 or 4831. This year it's 4895! Guess I need to stock up on it when I see it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we were blessed with 0.07 inches of moisture. No more moistness in sight for the next 10 days.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, wind blowing 10-20mph, 63° & 30% RH. Dry in Phoenix valley.
Rain on east side of state, snow in upper elevation mountains to north of desert valley.
Feels more like winter, than spring. LOL

Horrible, nasty storms brewing inside the house. 
Yesterday afternoon Cox cable screwed with our service, and disconnected internet for 10 minutes. 
You would have thought a volcano erupted!
Interruption occurred while son was taking a timed online exam for university class, and wife was 55 minutes into taking hour long test on class for her work. 
Being the household IT person, I took the verbal abuse, not cox. :-( They fixed the problem, while I was on hold waiting for tech support.

Today, both teen age boys are grouchy and argumentative. Wife is tired of being trapped inside and about same. She stated that the boys ran out of a favorite food (cheese), and was asking if first thing in morning was still the best time to go to grocery, since I went last two times. 
When I offered to go store, she yelled; 'hell no, it's my turn to leave this zoo!'. 

It was much more peaceful being retired at home, while they were out at school and work!
Local lumberyard is hiring to help with huge uptick in online orders, as well as free local delivery they offered due virus. Considering working part time for them, just to get away from household chaos! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Yep..they be getting grumpy around the house…went and hid out in the shop, for a while..









This "box" is to be a door on the tool cabinet…so I can hang tools on the inside of the door…









One done…start on the other one after a while…until then..









I'll just up the apron…Quitting Time!...


----------



## Firewood

Hello from Wisconsin. It's 45° and mostly cloudy. At least it's not snowing. Rain coming. Maybe some storms

Not much going on here. My serving tray picked an argument with a router bit. Needless to say who one. My frustration was pretty much undescribable. Deb wouldn't even ask me about it for two days. I know I have to get back at it - just not sure when.

CaptK - I can only imagine what you've going through with 4 people in the house. I'd like to go for a long walk, but my ankle's been acting up making long walks a challenge. I woke up with a wrist in the same shape. Feels like enflamed tendons. Now that I'm almost done with the Prednisone, I hope it's not the PMR coming back. Grrr…. The guys at Woodcraft keep asking if I want to come back. It's tempting, but not yet. Gimme another week or two of this and we'll see. LOL

Rick - Great looking leather work. It's good to see you back in the shop.

Bbob - Sorry about your sleep issues. I know what it's like. Today I took a very impressive nap, so I'm guessing I'll be up late :-(

Bill - That walnut top looks impressive. I can't wait to see what you do with it.

Well, gotta run. Going to see who might have a fish fry curbside pickup.

Stay safe and germ-free everyone


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - You snuck in those pics while I was typing. The tool cabinet is looking nice


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is a marginal day in WW, 49 dropping to 45 tonight. Sprinkles today, gray days and 50% rain for the foreseeable future. Looking up working on window in the bathroom has strained the old neck towards preretirement, working condition. That will cause a tension headache that will go to migraine if I'm not careful. Working on it a lot with a Threacane.

I see there are lots of opportunities to help in this crisis. Lots of companies trying to add staff. I would volunteer if I were not in the highest risk category. I did go let them drain a pint of blood since it is in crisis mode too. It is the building, not a cramped blood mobile.

Good luck finding fried fish Mike ;-) I would BBQ some salmon, but my bride has decided she doesn't like any fish or seafood except shrimp. Shrimp are getting in shorter and shorter supply because of the habitat crisis here in the North Pacific ;-(

CaptK, I will gladly trade you gnarly kids and a grumpy bride for my propane barriers issue! ;-)

Sorry to hear you are short on sleep BBob. I have been working on that too, trying to relax. Stress and anxiety is the issue. After working on the propane code violation for about 3 years, attorneys have confirmed the courts support wicked cities ignoring law and codes as they choose. There is nothing more wicked than putting about 50 people at risk. My insurance company advised me to notify the owner and city. An attorney told me that moves the issue from an Act of God to negligence if disaster strikes. Since wind dissipation is critical to petroleum safety, I am documenting the prevailing wind with my notice. If we cannot get safety enforced, I am hopeful it will facilitate asset recovery, compensation for wrongful death and criminal persecution. I wish I was doing a wood project rather than wind documentation.

The first time I went on one of these safety campaigns it was quick and easy. It was the winter of 1974. It was extremely cold in the North Eastern part of Washington. That was the winter our daughter was born. I was working on a new hospital in the town of Republic. The temperature was down around 20 below most days and colder at night. They were having problems keeping the construction site warm. It was drafty with temporary plywood doors.

I was working in the penthouse where the HVAC equipment is installed. I began to feel a little bit odd and smelling some kind of strange fumes I thought. I went down to see what was happening. I noticed all the exhaust ducts were off of the heaters. I asked my foreman and what was going on. He told me that one of the exhaust ducts had blown off. The superintendent noticed how much warmer it was so he decided to take them all off to get more heat.

I was told to go back to work and the not worry about it. I told the foreman they will carbon monoxide poison everybody in the building. He said go back to work. I told him I was not willing to sacrifice my life for that job. It would only be a couple more hours anyway until I would be dead.

All the other workmen were working just like nothing was wrong. Doing what they were told like good little boys.

I went to talk to the superintendent. He told me to get in there and get back to work or he would call my boss and have me removed from the job. I told him that he had better hurry. I was going to go back in to pick up my tools and load them in my truck. Then, I was going to lunch. I would not be coming back. When I left, if those heaters were still exhausting into the building, I would call Labor and Industries in Spokane and advised them to get up here and search for survivors.

There were about 30 to 35 workmen in there. Lots of enclosed spaces that were not readily visible because the sheet rock was being installed. The town of Republic had a population of about 300 to 400 at that time. They did not have the capacity to deal with 20 or 30 cases of carbon monoxide poisoning.

Carbon monoxide enters the bloodstream about 10 times faster than oxygen. I suppose that within 2 to 3 hours it would have been a significant tragedy with fatalities. By the time I got my tools picked up, the superintendent had his carpenters and laborers putting the exhaust ducts back on.


----------



## Firewood

WW Bob - Found a fish fry. They brought it out to your car, so little risk there, but Deb was still not all that keen with it. Trouble is, I fear if we don't try and support these businesses as best we can with minimal risk they won't be here when this all blow over.

Ah, Washington State in 1974. I was there for that cold spell! I think the whole hemisphere was under it's effects. We were supposed to go to Alaska for cold weather training, but it was called off due to - you guessed it - Extreme Cold Temperatures! Still trying to figure that one out. Anyway, I recall another one in 1978 just before my discharge. A buddy and I went on a beer run (ok, maybe we walked) around the other side of the airbase. We proceeded to drink the beer on our way back to the barracks. The beer kept getting colder and colder until it formed ice on it as soon as we popped it open. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW! That is cold Mike. Beer freezing faster than you can drink it. ;-) At 32 below, cow's milk did not freeze before we got it to the strainer.

Most of those small businesses will have a tough row to hoe. There was an article in the Seattle Times in the last year saying that most small restaurants don't make ends meet on days they are two or more customers below average. They need all the support they can get.

I was going to go home from the Republic job and stay on a Thursday at the end of our 4 10s week. Our daughter was due in 2 weeks. Tuesday I got called, she is on the way. I headed home, 300 mile drive. A Chinook wind had started. There was flash flooding in Eastern WA. Between Republic and Tonasket there was water running over the bridges. I eased onto them and they were all stable.

Headed up Blewett Pass, Swauk Creek was out of its banks running along the side of the road and onto the pavement in some places. The next time I went over Blewett, I could not believe my eyes. Half the highway was washed away along a lot of it.

That was during the gas shortage too. I knew a Union station operator on the home end. He was a former heavy equipment mechanic. He would fill my pickup when I needed to go. With the saddle tank I didn't need to find any on the way over. I did need to get some to get home. I always got it filled, but it was always questionable. He told me he knew a heavy equipment operator that was along Hwy 97 north of Wenatchee. He told me to stop and siphon some gas from them if I needed to to get home. He told me to tell them Ernie said it was OK if I got caught ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's very clabbered over this morning as now it's beginning to sprinkle some. We have a 40-50% chance of a thunderstorm today and possibly tonight. Sounds like it's turning into a good shower. It was 70 when 9again) I woke up late for coffee. The humidity is 78%, and the wind is light at 6 mph. Not much going on here. I'm thinking of starting another picture. this time a picture of a horse. It's called "inverted carving".....!! I'll see how it goes. I may have to wait cause my wife has a project going using the shop. She's stripping down an old metal bench that she had outside her shop. Waste of time, if you ask me. But she has my work bench that I use for doing leather tied up.

Mike…..Thanks for the nice comment on the Indian picture. One like that is very tedious work, but if done right, it always looks good….!! That's the 3rd time I've done that picture…..!!

After I posted it on our thread for you guys to gander at, I decided to post it as a project. It made the Top 3, but it went through the numbers so fast, no one got to see it hardly…..!! I didn't expect it to make the Top 3, so thanks guys for the nice comments on it. The rain is really coming down now…..!! And thunder and lightening. It's getting mighty dark out there…….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather is kind of off today, cloudy and maybe a shower. I'm not getting much done in the shop. I'm healing up from trying to hammer my thumb onto a pipe. I was trying to chip a protrusion off the pipe with a cold chisel and the chisel slipped my thumb caught the brunt of it. It bled like a stuck hog, hurt like sin and put an end to my day. That was two days ago and the pain has left pretty much. This sucks. I've got things to get done.

On a more positive note. Last night was one of the best nights I've slept in ages. I sure could use a few more like that.

Go out and have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

69 rainy-arsed degrees outside.

Seems that during that "face plant" a while back….I messed up a tendon or two…in my right hand. ER visit last night to finally get the pain in that hand checked out. X-rays were negative…so they think it is in the tendons….little finger and ring finger area…..so, I now how a splint on my right hand, until Monday, at least….shuts down the woodshop, for now….

50s and 60s all next week….maybe Spring has indeed arrived….in West Central Ohio….


----------



## bandit571

A very NOISEY Thunderstorm seems to be rolling through the town….April Showers a wee bit early, this year…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful day here in WW, 3,000 foot ceiling, so we have a little breathing room and the high overcast is fairly bright, 100% chance of showers dropping below 50% by Thursday morning.

*Rick,* I was betting on Top 3 from the git go in the first post over there. That is a first class portrait. Ya just gotta have confidence ;-)

I hate it when that happens,* BBob!* Are you going to lose your thumb nail? When I was about 30 it seems like I hit my thumb more than what I was trying to hit ;-( Thumb nails couldn't grow fast enough to keep up ;-((( Fortunately, it was just a phase. Finally got through it. That was about the time I quit working on gas stations. We did a lot of chiseling and pounding breaking the seal off compound out of the conduits. Every station had to get converted to self-serve. That meant more wires in the conduit to get the price and volume to the cashier in those days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, slight breeze, 71° & 15% RH. 
Moisture is leaving the area, temps returning to closer to normal as we dry out.

Daughter had to visit ER yesterday due abdominal pain. Tele-medicine folks could not get right diagnostic equipment to check her out in less than 24 hours, so told her to visit ER. Found a cyst. Shes back home and feeling a little better with pain control med's, 
Hospital was nearly empty. Guess people are afraid to use them, unless they are dying? Visitors not allowed. They even removed the visitor waiting area. Since daughter is recently an adult, would not let my wife into ER to stay with her. They had a separate virus symptom entrance too. Both emergency entrances are guarded by police with K9 support 24/7. Made wife nervous to see Police guarding the hospital, telling visitors to leave?

Have 400 confirmed with virus in Maricopa county (Phoenix area), and 100 total in hospitals as of this morning. Medical staff told my wife, it's the calm before the storm when they arrived. Seems hospital traffic spikes every afternoon/evening when virus fever spikes.

BTW - My daughter's best friend tested negative, so she is likely OK; at least until her visit yesterday? The virus cluster of ASU theater folks I mentioned before has grown to 25 right now, and rest are waiting on test results. The folks they infected 2nd hand are just now being called. Only hope is that isolation was started soon enough to keep exposure minimized. With ~1000 tested to date, everyone knows the virus number is a lie in Arizona.

Stay isolated. Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's windy as heck out, but no rain today. I'll take it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and damp after a night of vicious thunderstorms rolled through. The temp is 60 and probably won't change throughout the day. We are also under a wind advisory today until 8 pm.

I haven't been on in a while as I've been trying to stay busy in the shop. I'm making a finger joint jig I found on LJ. It's beginning to look good, but we'll see how it turns out. It's hard scrambling around trying to find scrap lumber to make this thing. I've used up most of my 3/4" plywood on other projects. All I have laying around is short pieces, too short to use.

*Rick*, that was a nice picture and congrats on the Top 3 award.

*FF Bill*, I love the table top. I can't wait to see it when it's done.

*Bandit*, I like how your tool storage cabinet is coming. You're doing a fine job on it.

Well, I've gotta run and try to wrap things up today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Upper 50s today..wind is moving most of the clouds out of the area…

Windier than a Filibuster Senator….gusts up to 50 mph. Thunderstorms made a big light show last night….and..









The Dungeon Creek has risen…..

Hand is feeling a bit better, today…..what's fer Lunch?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 40° and falling from 50 earlier this morning. We had quite the gully washer last night along with some pretty good rumbling. We got 2.07" recorded at the airport in last two days. It's still raining a bit. Shop is still nice and dry.

Bbob - Sorry to hear about your thumb. I hate it when that happens

Bandit - Take care using those sore tendons. Hope it's not serious.

CaptK - Hope your daughter gets well soon. Too risky going where you're supposed to go when you're sick these days.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

The thumb is healing albeit looking a little ugly right now. Should be 100% by this time next week.

It's been cloudy grey and stormy here the last few days. I'm hoping to see the sunshine towards the middle fo the week. I'm going to try and get that drum sander in the mobile base today.


----------



## BurlyBob

The thumb is healing albeit looking a little ugly right now. Should be 100% by this time next week.

It's been cloudy grey and stormy here the last few days. I'm hoping to see the sunshine towards the middle fo the week. I'm going to try and get that drum sander in the mobile base today.

Sorry I double clicked this one.

Here's an odd thing. This morning when I tried to sign in to Lumberjocks. Mcafee threw up a warning page about this being a risky site.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The tabletop is giving me grief today. This mornings coat of finish blew bubbles all over. I sanded them off, but you can still see them thru the second coat. Wednesday I may be sanding it all off and starting over.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that has got to be frustrating I'm sure.

It's turned quite windy, cold and gray. All in all a good day to be in the shop.

Last fall while in New Jersey for the wife's family reunion I collected a bunch of acorns. I know the smaller were from a pin oak. I'm not so sure about the larger ones. When I got home I watched some YouTube video, put them in peat moss for the winter in the fridge. The wife pulled the plastic bag out. Darned if we don't have a bunch sprouting tap roots. Looks like some might 3" or more. Getting them started in pots is one of the projects for today. The next question will be where to plant them if they survive. My yard is way to small. This should be interesting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was a clabbered morning at wake up and coffee time. It was 51 then, and now it's 66, going up to about 70. The sun finally poked its head out around 11:45 or so, and now there is sunshine shining through. Still some light clabber. The humidity is pretty low for my neck of the woods. It's 39%, and the wind is light at 5 mph….!!

I've been working on another picture. This one is called an inverted carving, with the back ground matted down, and dyed black with the main theme of the picture looks raised and painted brown and yellow…..!!

BBob…….If you want some more acorns, I've got about a million around my place. I have 7 big red oaks in my front yard, and a couple of more out on my land. The deer and the "tree rats" gobble them up, especially in winter.


----------



## bandit571

I'm whupped…3 hours of shoptime…Uncle Charles has arrived in the legs…

Film @2300 hrs…

mid 40s, overcast, windy….yep, still March….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, showers and mostly overcast, but Ol' Sol burned a few holes through. I ever saw a few shadows ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I just might take you up on that offer. So far I've got 16 Floger's coffee can filled with potting soil and one acorn with a tap root. I'd sure be thrilled to get 2-3 survive this crazy effort. It would be amazing if any of these survive as the tree I got these from was a very old tree, well over 150 years possibly the revolutionary war. I'm going to be asking the family back in New Jersey to get me a little history of it if they can. 
We've got a local source for Black walnut's. I might even give those a try. Wouldn't that be a hoot if they all survived.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It overcast and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 39 this morning and is supposed to reach 45 today. C'mon warm weather!

I've been working on a finger joint jig in the shop. I've wanted to try something different. The problem I had was I was running out of scrap lumber to use on this project. As I was finishing it, I found some more scrap lumber I could've used if I had looked a little harder. LOL Anyway, it's finished and I'll try it out today.

*Burly Bob*, looks like you've got your green thumb on. Are we gonna start calling you Mr. Green Jeans? If you want some walnuts, I've got some around here from my trees. I can send you some.

*FF Bill*, Sorry to hear about your "bubble" problem. I hope you can fix the problem.

Say, I was wondering while writing my entry today. How's everyone's doing while being cooped up during this virus thing. We're on day 23 of our self-quarantine. We are having our groceries sent to us when they have them in stock. We are still having trouble getting TP, eggs, Milk (if you can believe that one?) and a few other essentials. Otherwise, we are going good so far. We're not killing each other yet.

I've said enough for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

It's mostly cloudy, 57° & 49% RH this morning in Phoenix. 
Warming up to normal spring temperature of 82° later today.

Q: If I wear shorts, will I catch the virus easier working outside in yard? LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's colder and wetter today. The weather man changed his mind again. Now it's going to get cold and wet for the next several days. I was looking forward to some warm sunshine.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

All kidding aside Captain, thankfully it's isn't transmitted by skin contact. That said, proper hygiene methods are shown to reduce infection opportunities.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. I'll beat that table if it's the last thing I do before I get Covid19. Sorry, bad joke.
Cindy and the boys are cooped up more than I. I have to keep going to work every 4 days. I enjoy being cooped at home. Getting things done at the house and can work on projects. Liam really misses soccer. Sean enjoys playing with his brother more than he used to. Liam didn't want to,play before.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Oddly, isolation isn't affecting me all that much. It's pretty much status quo for me. About the only time I get out nowadays, is to go to the VA hospital. Under the circumstances, that's a place I'd rather avoid at the moment.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Twuz annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, March was supposed to roar out like a lion; rain, wind, thunder and lightning accompanying a small craft advisory, but Ol' Sol burned it all off. I took a 3.5 mile walk to celebrate. Nowhere is flat here. I didn't even have to stop to catch a breath on the up hills. Thought I might since I have been cooped up by nasty weather and bath remodeling most of the winter. Maybe April will roar in like a lion? That would surprise all of April's Fools, eh?

BBob, LB has a giant walnut tree in La Grande. He would like to get rid of it, but the summer shade is the determining factor. He doesn't want the house to boil over ;-) He probably has a lot of local walnut seeds. Let me know if you want me to check.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob that would be awesome. My son has a large pasture and wants to grow a few trees in it. If any of the oaks survive I'm taking them to his house. Like I said I've got 16 seeds with tap roots in pots just waiting for them to peek out of the dirt.

I'm hoping that tomorrow is the last day for varnishing coasters.

The sun finally came out for a little while this afternoon after it snowed for an hour or so.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I'll ask LB if the squirrels got 'em all this winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take 2 is going much better on the tabletop. I scraped/sanded the original finish off this morning. There are a few spots where there appears to be cloudiness, which may be a bit of finish that was not removed. I'll be happy with it if things do not go downhill from here.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s today…overcast….slight breeze….same old, same old. might hit the 60s over the weekend….

Hinges have been bought…install later….

7 people in the house..not a one is sick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Twuz an even more wunnerful day here in WW today. I'll give it 3 wunnerfuls. Small craft warning was even burned off by Ol' Sol in a couple hours this morning ;-) Yesterday's missing storms and lightening were scattered showers and thunderstorms were isolated. We dodged the bullets. Two weren't so lucky in downtown Auburn last night. 2 killed in separate armed robberies. They were searching for one of the suspects about a mile from the house up here on the hill.

Hope that finish starts cooperating, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Was a busy day, today…


----------



## dawsonbob

Now, that's a good looking chest, Bandit. Useful, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a walnut kind of day. I put poly on the walnut table. Made a walnut and maple butcher block and milled some walnut on the mill.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 30°, clear, calm and a bit foggy with 5 mile visibility. CoVid19 cases are up to 1626 in Wisconsin, more than half of them in Milwaukee county (we're next to them on the west). Shelves are still empty of paper goods. (Invision head shaking)

Good to see you guys are still knocking out projects. I finally went back in the shop and started over on the serving tray. Hopefully this time around will go a little better.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Was kind of FOGGY this morning…fog and clouds are now gone…heading into the mid 50s for today….may do a walk about later….been cooped up way too long, rearend was not made for a "desk job"...
Waiting on "Second Breakfast"...


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been a bit cool lately. Did not get above freezing yesterday and some over an inch of snow. Is 10° now and only a high of the mid 20's today. Another inch of snow overnight and a light breeze so feels like 0°.

Cabinet looks good Bandit. Organize a lot of tools and easily accessible.

Not much happening around here. Just hiding in the shop every day. Made a holster for a friends S&W 500. Kind of like carrying a small cannon on your belt. That thing is heavy.! While I was at it I decided to make a shoulder harness / holster for me. Have never made one before so was a learning curve but happy with the end result.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning.
Is a pleasant sunny 62° & 33% at breakfast time. Heading for another hot & sunny 82° this afternoon. Just like yesterday. More of the same broken record weather expected for next 7 days.

Lot's of excitement in Klutz household and wild story to keep you entertained in isolation:

Wife started having a fever, chills, aches, and some respiratory issues Monday. She sort of panicked thinking it is Covid-19 after leaving isolation to deal with Daughter at ER last weekend. Her virus plan to head to hotel got thrown in trash and she sequestered herself in MY bed. Forced me to use a cot and either sleep at my office (in a nook in living room), or the side yard shed without a door? :-( 
She had a phone call with Dr Tuesday, got some antibiotics, says he will zoom (conference call) on Friday to check on her status to decide if she should be tested, or needs more drugs. Thinks it's either a head cold, or THE virus. She is taking lots of Tylenol, starts feeling a little better yesterday. Seems to me like a normal sinus infection our family gets due seasonal allergies? We don't know if it's Covid-19 since testing is not widely available?

Last night she bursts into my room and declares my oldest son and his girlfriend have already have the virus, and gave it to both of us! 
Yes, Now that wife might have Covid-19, she thinks we ALL have Covid-19 infection. LOL?

Rest of story:
About 6-7 weeks ago when the 1st case hit AZ, it was at the ASU campus where both kids lived. Both developed a mild case of pink eyes and normal head cold/allergy issues a week later. We thought it was due severely high pollen counts at time? Wife read ophthalmologist had patients with pink eye symptoms that tested positive for virus with no/minor respiratory symptoms. So now she thinks the college students might have had Covid-19 virus?
Shortly after the ASU 1st case, my son came home for weekend and might have given it to me. 
About 6 days later, I had a severe asthmatic attack with respiratory distress. Was one of the worst attacks I had for as long as I could remember. I normally feel like crap, and am only half alive on good day. But when this hit, I felt worse than normal. Took some steroids, dug out the rescue inhalers, doubled up on allergy meds and was able to breath about normal for severe allergy season after 2-3 days. Which just happens to be a normal, not too sick type of response for Covid-19 victims? I also have been having low grade fever off/on, which is not really normal for allergies without a sinus/ear infection. With all virus pandemonium, wife thought my continued energy level drop was due depression of having every one invade my day time space?

TBH - I floated the same theory about me having virus to her, back when I had the 3 day long asthma attack. My call to Dr only resulted in more drugs and that virus testing was only available for those in hospital at time. Wife kept telling me, I was imagining things and son was not sick; so stop spreading false information. My son had to remind the wife last night that I was blaming him for my asthma attack at time. :-0)

Bottom line: Wife is getting better, not worse. Pretty sure she does not have Covid-19. Right now it's just a fictional story. But SWMBO is convinced the entire family has had or has Covid-19. As soon the Covid-19 anti-body test is available, she is going to force entire family to be tested.

Don't you just love pandemonium of being cooped up with family 24/7?
Only 28 more days till AZ stay at home order expires!

Thanks for reading, will climb back in my hole now.

BTW - It has been 4 weeks since my severe asthma issues, and actually feeling more normal this week? 
Since the shed door hardware was delivered last night, just might put on some shorts and head outside to sweat in 82° sunshine while try to build some shed doors. Too much bacon for breakfast, maybe a nap first?

Be Happy, Stay Healthy, and Play Safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Very warm 85° in Phoenix right now. Despite 15% RH, and moving slow; feels warmer than 85°.
Need to get out to shop more or won't be ready for summer temperatures. :-(


----------



## BurlyBob

I've had a tough time posting things here the last couple of days. I'm thinking the internet provider is overloaded.
I had lots of things to comment about but I've forgot all of them.

So about the Chi-Com virus. I'm in a county with no cases so far. So we might be in the clear for a while.

Ya'll stay healthy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's hoping it stays away, BBob. We are up to 49 confirmed cases in our county. About 11 of those are in my fire district.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 50, mostly sunny, with showers scattering tomorrow.

Holsters look sharp *Mark.* What does your buddy do with the S&W .500? A friend had a .454 Casull years ago. It was a hand full, 75% more recoil than a .44 MAG. That 500 must be at least 25% more than the .454. He was a big guy with a barrel chest. A doctor told him not to shoot more than a few shots at a time as the cumulative affect could damage his organs in his chest ;-((

*CaptK,* Sounds like the best possibility for you is you are all immune now. *BBob,* Hope you stay in the clear. We were the US epicenter, but NYC and NJ fixed that. We have almost 2500 in King County. I just learned about a friend whose wife just passed away and he has recovered. They both tested positive.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 39° with 81% RH and winds are 7 MPH and sky is cloudy. Yesterday was nice with temps in mid 50's and sunny. Today should be same temp, but cloudy.

Mark - nice holsters. I made one for my Ruger Security Six .357 I bought when stationed in Germany. It was a western style holster with belt and bullet loops. I sold the gun when the boys started getting too curious. Just wasn't worth the risk.

CaptK - I sure hope nobody in the family has this damn virus. Stay well.

Yesterday one of the neighbors organized a safe-distance happy hour since the weather was so nice. As cooped up as we've been, I still wasn't in the mood to go, so we just stayed in. I told Deb to go if she wanted, but she never likes going to those things by herself. I guess I'm just a home body.

Stay safe & happy quarantine everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. Two days in a row with lots of sunshine. Yesterday was drop dead gorgeous and today is shaping up to be the same way. The morning temp is a little chilly with frost on the windshield but, it ends up nice. The temp now is 42 and should make it to 60 again. Yay!

Our governor just extended our stay at home rule for another 70 days. We should be okay to leave the premises sometime in June. We have 350 cases in our county. Further south around Detroit, they are dropping like flies.

I finished another project again. I needed to raise our second TV off of the table it was on and I didn't want to just put books under it to raise it up. So, I made a little DVD shelf to raise it up. 



























*Bandit*, I like your tool cabinet. It turned out quit nice.

*Mark*, you do fantastic leather work.

*FF Bill*, that's gonna be a nice butcher block when ur done.

Well, I've taken up enough of your time gang, it's time to bid adieu. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside the windows, this morning….supposed to get up into the 6os this coming week…

Going to take the Boss out to Wall E World…maybe she will stop being so GROUCHY..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was beautiful yesterday here too. Maybe 70 deg. Today will be a bit cooler with scattered rain. Still not bad.
I like the TV stand Don. Just what you needed.
The butcher block is done. I'm waiting to see it with some oil. They can do that themselves.
I put the last coat of poly on the tabletop last night. I checked it this morning. I'm very happy with it. I have a heater blowing on it right now to help it off gas before I bring it in the house. Pictures later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

2 inches of new snow this morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

It started off quite foggy this morning. It might warm up close to 50 today. I'm thinking I'm going to move the boat out of the garage today. That's always a chore and a game changer.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't been on in a couple of days as I've been feeling "crudy"....No. it's not the virus as we're sequestered in and going nowhere or seeing anyone. My back has really been bothering me, and my eyesight is terrible. Can't get in to see anyone, as my doctors' offices are closed up and locked down. It's been 6 months today since my back surgery, and it was a waste of time. My eye has not improved, and it's been over 2 months now. I'm screwed in general.

It was 52 and raining at coffee time, and still raining now. Supposed to rain all day and tonight until in the morning. It's 55 now, heavy clabber and lots of moisture. The humidity is 94% and the wind is light at 4 mph. The high will be 61…..maybe….!!! Sure hope you guys are staying away from other people, and being safe.

Bill, Mark, Don, and bandit….You guys are doing some really nice projects. I like everything I looked at…..!!

Mark…...Do you hand stitch, or do you have a sewing machine…? All I have is a stitching pony. Haven't done a good leather carving project in a long time. I'm working on a carved picture now, but it's slow going due to physical drawbacks…..Not turning out to my liking too much….!!

Mike…...Be sure and post dome pics of the serving tray you're working on….

Bill….The same for you. Post some pics of the new table top…..!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All

After a couple days of cold and snow it is Almost 30° and should get to the mid 40's later with all sunshine. May be highs of mid 50's to low 60's for the next week.

Looks nice Don. A bit higher TV is nice and gained some storage too.

I do hand stitching most of the time on smaller projects. I sold my sewing machine as I did not use it much and it was always in my way. Have a friend that makes saddles so when there is a lot I take it to him.

Thanks for the compliments guys. I like making holsters but each one seems to have a different challenge. Was a lot of trial and error with the shoulder harness as I had never had one before let alone making it adjustable and comfortable.

WWBob I think he just has it to say he has one. He does have a shoulder harness for it that he carries when he is out hiking. He claims that his .44 with a 5" barrel has more recoil than this one.. Said that it just has some back thrust but no lifting of the muzzle. The gun weighs almost 5 lbs. when it is unloaded.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a windy, wild, high and bright overcast day in WW with a 6500 foot ceiling. Winds gusting to about 15 mph. It is giving my wind flags a good work out.

Sorry to hear about your endless health issues *Rick.*

*Mark,* If your buddy hikes in Montana, I think he might have it to be prepared for Griz. ;-) Interesting the recoil is easier to handle than a .44 Mag. That 500 S&W has over twice the energy as the .69 caliber muskets Lewis and Clark carried. They were always hunting in pairs because the Griz didn't respond well to their musket balls ;-(

I recall a story about a Griz or Kodiak harassing a small Alaskan town. A man bought a large .454 or .500 for protection but did not have a holster yet. The day he got it, he decided to just carry it in his pocket on his daily walk. The bear charged him that day. He emptied the pistol into the bear and it dropped at his feet. A friend who ran hounds had that happen with a black bear using a 30-30. He carried a .444 Marlin after that.

I carried a .44 mag to back up my .54 flintlock hunting black bear. Big black bears start at 200 pounds according to the Dept of Wildlife. I shot a 350# boar through the heart and both lungs. He was fighting with the dogs. A .44 Mag Winchester Silvertip that hit his shoulder fell out on the ground looking like a silver dollar when we were skinning him. It left a blood blister on the flesh! Winchester claimed the Silvertip was designed for maximum performance under a wide variety of circumstances. Obviously bear hunting was not included.

I had thought I wanted to go to Alaska or Canada to hunt Griz with my flintlock. After the 350# black bear, I decided they were probably better off being left alone ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished with tabletop and installed on the base.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today I drilled out 6 birch pieces for pencils holders. Kinda overheated my drill press. I'm pretty sure I'm over my Birch phase for the most part and I think I'm getting over my multiple wood strip phase or very close to it. Hopefully I will never get tired of red oak or black walnut.

Tomorrow I pull the boat out for the summer. Sadly here in the P.R.O. 'People's Republic of Oregon' I fully expect
the commissars in Moscow on the Willamette to close the fishing season for the rest of the year. I'm looking forward to smoking a bunch of trout and steelhead this year. That remains to be seen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Missouri just enacted a stay at home order, though it says people can still do outdoor activities as long as there is no one else around.


----------



## Firewood

It's 32° overcast and and breezy. Yesterday turned out better than predicted. Sun came out and temps climbed it mid 60's. Today will only get to 50°

Milwaukee county officially has more than half the CV19 cases in the state. April 7 is our primary voting day and all these itiots still haven't decided if they will move it out, or do mail-in ballot only or


> ?


 What a bunch of bafoons.

Bill - table looks good.

Bbob - I don't use oak as much as I used to, but I sure like the smell of it when cutting.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 56° & 55% RH just after sunrise in desert SW. Slight breeze making it feel cooler. 
Another 84° day expected again later today.
Heading out to Grocery store for perishables when it opens. 
Wish us all luck. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out sunny but the rain is moving in fast. You can see the darkness on the western horizon, so it won't be long. The temp is 40 and will only make it to 50 today.

*FF Bill*, I like your table. I love how Walnut finishes.

*Mark*, ya that TV is our second TV and I use it in the morning to watch my show's while I have my first coffee. It always sat low and I hated it. I just threw that little cubby shelf together to help raise it. If I would have given it more thought, I would have changed a few things. But, it works for me. It's not a collector piece. LOL

*WI Mike*, I to love the smell of Red Oak while cutting it.

Well, I said enough for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today….seems to be heading up into the 60s again…grass has greened up nicely.

Need to go and plan out the new, improved Plane Til….have out-grown the current one, I think.

Hmm…may build it using shelves, and might even build some sort of doors for it….not much else to do, when cooped up in the house…May need a parking lot, to stash the planes during construction, LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Rather cool this morning…..!! It was 40 at coffee time, which was at about 9:00 or so…..!! I stayed up late last night (2:30 a.m. ), or this morning….which ever…!! The rain moved out yesterday, but stayed clabbered over, and it still is. It's now 43, so not warming up very quickly. The humidity is at 88%, and light winds at 4 mph. The high for today will get to 48, so it feels like a touch of winter is still here…..!!

Bill….The table turned out gorgeous…..!! You and the family will enjoy many good meals off of it….. I sure miss doing projects like that….Building furniture has always been my passion….Not so much any more…!! Maybe someday.

Here's a strange one: A while back my spouse ordered some groceries from Sams Club through the store in Springfield, Mo. Here's the crazy part: They are coming in ONE item at a time, and delivered by Fed Ex….and coming from Sams Club all over the country. The one advantage: No shipping charges cause we paid $100 to cover the shipping, and the cost of joining…. Items are coming from Memphis, Little Rock, Lubbock, etc. Makes no sense to me, cause I put down Springfield as our main Sams. No "hocky blotter" available from any of them….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. Is 43° now and may get to 50° later. Mostly sunshine with a few clouds floating around with a light breeze.

Have a couple projects going here in the shop and a couple more to start if I venture out to get more plywood some day. Am learning that other folks social distance tape measures are shorter than mine.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Fine looking table, Bill.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 56 up from 40, sunny now with Ol' Sol scattering the few clouds that are trying to block him out.

*Rick,* I hope you didn't order ice cream ;-) I have never seen a refrigerated FedEx truck. We tried to do a Safeway online order about a week and a half ago. They sent daily emails pushing their online pickup and the delivery options for the last year. I finally gave in and tried it. The system was so overloaded, it would not take the order. It did thank me for my patience ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Rick - your Sam's shipping reminded me of another head scratcher. When I was setting up my shop, I wanted some cord channels to keep dress up the cords for my shop lights. I found one at Amazon. This is what they sent me









And yes, they all came Frome the same warehouse cc and yes, they were all delivered the same day. I think the warehouse workers get paid by the box. This one had to be a loss for them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was subcontracting HVAC control installation the ration of volume of cardboard and Styrofoam to parts must have been 40 to 1. Finally, they started bulk packing temp sensors and controllers in boxes of 10. I loved it. That cut the volume to 1:1 ;-) and cut my labor about 10% ;-)))

Once in a while a tech would load all the electronic components into a main control panel. One day one of them did it and when I saw the mess he left, I couldn't believe it. Cardboard and Styrofoam about a foot deep for a 10 foot radius in front of the panel.


----------



## BurlyBob

Whew, what a job getting that boat out. It definitely opens up a lot of space and I can spread out now.

Bill that table of yours turned out really great.

It's really windy here and a tad colder today. Thankfully no snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks BBob. I'm really happy with it. We ate dinner at it tonight. Gotta get used to the change. I'm very protective of it right now. Lol.
I milled some walnut yesterday and then today I milled some silver maple, some of it spalted. I saved about 10 slabs and then cut the rest into stacking sticks, which I was low on. 
Then I decided to work on the kitchen faucet, well that was a disaster. Found out it was rushed and leaking into the cabinet. Was able to buy a new one from Lowe's online and then pick it up curbside. Came home and got that installed fairly easily.
Now thinking about going to bed. Gotta go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 30°, overcast with light winds an RH at 100%. Yesterday it got up to 50, but it sure felt colder. Today looks to be about the same.

I started putting some finish on the inside faces of the serving tray. I added another coat this morning and will put another on this afternoon. Maybe after that it will be ready for assembly.

It's odd attending mass on TV instead of being in church. This too will pass.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….overcast, cold wind…heading for the mid 60s today..chance of rain, later…

Plans for a Plane til are starting to become clearer….maybe a "Hutch" with doors? With shelves for the planes to sit on. May get a roll of that "drawer liner" stuff, and let the planes sit on that. Still thinking about a drawer to stash the block planes in…..except, IF I place 2 in the drawer…I'll come later and find 8 in that drawer…bad as Mice.

IF I keep just sitting around all day, I'll have to change my name….from Dumb-arse..to..NUMB-arse…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We'll have 4 days of fairly decent rain, starting tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?
Is 84° % 14% RH in Phoenix east valley now. Heading for 86°. 
Was pleasant 51° at sunrise. Looks like it is time to start getting up early if need work outside?

Wife update: She's fine. No virus symptoms after antibiotics got to work. Back to normal fear and paranoia in our house. Actually slept in my own bed for fist time in week last night. 

Having hard time getting motivated to do work. Even when I go outside to get started, seem to get distracted way too easily. Things like I need instruction manual, and get side tracked. Neighbor kid across street needs ball inflated. Or one of kids has issue with internet, or needs router reboot. End up back inside, sitting at PC, reading news, or looking at LJ posts?

Agree with *Bandit* numb-arse virus. lol

Stay isolated, try to be Happy, Stay Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 28°, clear & calm this morning. A warm front is coming that will push temps to upper 50's today and upper 60's tomorrow. Yay, us! But, the warm air comes some rain, so not sure how much we will be able to get out and enjoy it.

CaptK - Glad to hear there's no vitus in your house. I hope we can all stay clear of it. We talked to one of our neighbors yesterday (at a VERY safe distance) who cought it. He spent 4 days in the ICU. Glad he's back to healthy.

Don - Keep your head down. Michigan ain't doing so hot right now.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and nice out this morning. The temp is 40 and heading to 60 today with plenty of sunshine.

*Thanks WI Mike*, We're keeping our head down around here.

Yes, we are the 5th highest county in Michigan to have the virus with 504 cases. Oakland county with is just south of us has 3,035 cases. It's moving this way unfortunately. We stay to ourselves as much as possible. We have our supplies sent in from Sam's Club (what we can get and one package at a time) and Gordon Foods. And yes, still no toilet paper. We have enough for now though. And yes, Church seems different on-line too. I just sent a package to Orfordville in your state. Have you ever heard of it? It's a porch pick-up.

*Burly Bob*, are you gonna get to use your boat this year?

*Rick*, I hope you get to use your's this year too.

Well, I've said enough for now. It's time to head out to the shop an do something even if it's wrong. LOL Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….nothing new to report….40s, heading to the 60s the next few days…


----------



## Firewood

We just got home from grocery shopping and I was sitting in the living room when all the sudden my dust collector turned on. I have it on a remote. No, I wasn't sitting on the remote. It was down in the workshop. Nobody was down there. It works off radio waves instead of IR, so I can only guess it was a random radio signal on the same frequency. Never had that happen before.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, as it now stands there no where near by I can put a boat in the water. I'm pretty sure the experts are waiting for the spring run off to start.

We've finally got blue skies. It's been awhile. We might even get close to 60 today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Headed to 81 in the upstate today, it's been dry for a while and we could use a little rain. The heat has cause the grass to go crazy now needing mowed at least weekly. COVID has raised concerns about smoke so the forestry commission is banning all outdoor burning starting tomorrow morning at 6am. I'm still sitting on a mountain of wood that needs to be burned up but I only do so when the risk if unintended fire is low, today it's very high and not recommended but it's not prohibited yet. I thought about taking a chance and burning anyway as it could be months until the nonsense ban is lifted and I can finish cleaning up.

Boat ramps have largely closed around here too. The SCDNR tried that and the Army Corp of Engineers said, "our jurisdiction, we do not answer to you" so dad can still put his boat in. Problem is, his boat is 4.5 hours away at the beach house and I have no desire to drive 9 hours to get it only to have to take it back in June assuming everything blows over by then.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm just now able to get on the internet a few minutes ago, as ours has been down for 2 days. I'm sick of this crap. Our internet provider sucks, as it goes down quite often…..once or twice a week. Always working on it somewhere. This winter our electric company has been stringing up and connecting a little black box on our tele pole to hook up to fiber optics. I've got a call into them now to get more information. I called this morning to find out the stats on our service, and was told there are 56 residents in our area down. What a PIA……!! I'm ready to make a change…..!!

It was 58 for the low w/ clabbered skies. Humidity is 66%, and light winds at 6 mph. No rain in the forecast. The high will be close to 70 today, and tomorrow looks like 82 for a high….!!

On another note: My wife called in to Walmart in Flippen and ordered some groceries, but could only get 2 items each. Walmart called and said pick up between 6-7 and last night. Got everything she ordered except one item, so she went inside to get it, and the lady delivered our goods to the truck. She came out, and had a big package of hocky blotter (nice). We're not ordering anything from Sams Club anymore. Like the old Johnny Cash song…"we got it one piece at a time"....from everywhere…..!! That too sucks….!! So…..we're in good shape now for a while..

Don…. Getting my boat out prolly ain't gonna happen. I wish I could, but no way…..Barely getting around, and can't see good enough now……!!

Mike…..That was a strange thing happened with your d.c. Never heard of radio waves affecting things like that..

BBY…...As far as I know, and seen yesterday when we crossed the dam going after groceries, the boat ramps around our lake here at Bull Shoals are still open. The lake is so high from all the rain, the water is plum up on the roads leading to the ramps. And the White River below the dam is running full…..!! Kind of dangerous to try to put a bass boat like mine in, cause the courtesy docks are on the parking lot and the water is really shallow there….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with on and off rain showers. They're calling for heavy rain at times. This storm is expected to last for 4 days.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yaay, it's raining here, doesn't change that I still can't burn but at least the grass, garden and fruit trees are getting a much needed drink. It's a small cell and we'll see rain for less than a 1/2 hour but that keeps me from having to drag a hose around.


----------



## Firewood

It's 48° and overcast with light winds and a few showers moving through. Tomorrow we may hit 70°. But afternoon shower may put a damper on things.

Rick - Yeah, that DC thing is weird. I'm just glad we were home at the time.

I hope you guys can get your boats in the water. You'd have plenty of social distancing out on the lake.

Well, gotta close for now

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 60 and sunny with a few scattered clouds for the next 10 days. Perfect ;-))

*Mike,* That happened to my bride's Chrysler Town and Country. She returned to it at the mall at Christmas time and the door was open. Not broken into. Everything OK. A short time later, it was open getting rained in sitting in the drive way. It happened at the school where she worked a time or two. I think it was an odd signal from planes heading to SeaTac. The flight path is overhead but high enough we never hear them.

I took it to the dealer. It was still under warranty. They squawked, weaseled, squirmed and claimed it was too expensive to change the radio frequency in the key fobs and door lock system. I told them it would be cheaper than repairing all the damaged upholstery and replacing anything that was stolen out of it when out shopping. Plus I could bring it back enough times to qualify for the Lemon Law. ;-)) They decided to change the radio frequency and it never happened after that.

A friend who worked at the Lazy B who is famous for massacring 346 passengers was trouble shooting an overhead crane that was intermittently doing odd things. It was a radio control system. Out of the corner of his eye he saw a supervisor thumbing the mic on the "supervisor only radio." He approached the supervisor and asked to test the radio. The supervisor was very defensive and upset, but finally let him test it. It was making the overhead crane do odd things.

He figures some bean counter in the office decided not to renew the frequency license for the crane frequency. That frequency was eventually picked up by a walkie talkie manufacturer. The Lazy B ended up with walkie talkies on the same frequency as their no longer protected crane control frequency.

The kicker was the supervisor was so upset by him wanting to test the walkie talkie as the source of the issue, he wrote up my friend. He was reprimanded because there was nobody in the management able to understand the problem!!

I suspect there is a lot of this happening we never hear about because very few people understand the issue.


----------



## bandit571

A rainy, mid 50s morning to ya….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another beautiful day here and could reach the mid 60's.

Just when I thought tool maintenance was done I find I have to tear into my stationary belt sander. I inherited it from my Dad. The belt part is torquing as i use it. Looks like I have to figure out how to get the 9" sander wheel off to tighten down the bolts holding the belt sander to the pulley wheel. This should be interesting. I've got no paper work for this HF POS. Sure makes me glad I started a 3 ring binder with the paper work for all my tools. I keep it in my shop for quick reference.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Mostly clabbered up today. The low was a warm 60 degrees at java time….Still clabbered, and will be all day long until it goes away…..? It's 79 now, so it climbed purdy quickly.. The high will be a warm 82, and that's almost hot. The humidity is at 61%, and light breezes at 7-8 mph….Nothing going on here. Just staying sequestered from people.

BurlyBob…..Keeping manuals and paper work for tools and such is very important to have on hand when you need them. I've got every manual and parts list for every machine , tools, drills, my dust collector, air handler overhead, a/c unit for the shop, band saw….I've got them all…..going back as far as 1985 when I bought my first Craftsman table saw and radial arm saw. I have 2--3" 3 ring binders full…it might be over kill, but if I need them for reference, or to sell, I've got them.


----------



## bandit571

Partly cloudy, most of the storms went north of here. Old Plane Til has been removed…and a plan for the new one has arrived..via Moose & Squirrel…..I suppose I had better start up a Blog about that?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Tuesday, right? 
Hmm. 
Is sunny, 79° & 21% RH just before lunch time.
Slight breeze, heading for high of 82°.
Music is changing tomorrow after a week of same old same weather. 
Pressure is dropping, expecting to be 10° cooler with winds blowing 20-25mph, and chance of rain?

Love/Hate relationship with rain in desert during spring time. 
Love - Brings desert flowers into full bloom. 
Hate - Brings more pollen. 
Pollen levels are horrible already. My allergy response this spring is extreme, makes me look like I have Covid-19.
Wife is following me around house, cleaning anything I touch to be safe. lol

Enough babble.

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW.

BBob, Thought of you getting the boat out when this came on email https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/discover/projects/woodworking/2020/march/carving-fishing-lures?utm_campaign=carvinglures&utm_medium=email&_hsmi=85946663&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_UjRlHRcDvqy0XfPoAr9Wt0OEJEF--tNKNE-q9BmqAJRefqnbpsivuclK_-zGXjoH11Bh-&utm_source=popularwoodworking

CaptK, U R lucky to have such an ambitious bride. Mine would demand I clean everything I touched. ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we've had 0.79inches of rain, with more to come.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bob I checked out those lures. Waaayyy to much artistic skill required for me!! I got no artistic anything in my DNA. But thanks for the vote of confidence. So Bass Pro shops is going to get my business.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 83 today. Tomorrow will be warm and maybe rain. After that we go back to normal temps. In the 50s.
I started a new table today. I'm building this as a torsion box with walnut plywood. Man that stuff is expensive. The picture is all the gridwork glued and brad nailed to the bottom of the walnut plywood. Tomorrow I will glue and screw the bottom layer of birch plywood on. Then I will glue the solid walnut trim on.


----------



## dawsonbob

Can't wait to see how this one develops.


----------



## bandit571

Just got a good pounding, even knocked the power out for a bit….60 mph gusts, some got penny-sized hail….
Thunder was one steady roll, for over a 1/2 an hour straight….same with the "light show"

Haven't checked to see IF the Dungeon Creek was running, yet….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We dodged a bullet last night. We had storms go all around us. I looked outside once and it looked like an artillery barrage to the southwest. Flashes of lightning every couple of seconds. Tennis ball size hail was reported nearby on the news. Today it's back to sun shine and warmer temps. Tomorrow will begin a cool down into the 40's.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. The last 3 days of inclement weather has brought us 1.80 inches of much needed rain. Should keep raining though Friday.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm ready to put decals on this table, but I don't have them yet.


----------



## bandit571

Why I don't like doing tails first..









Will go back to Pins first…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Turning out to be ugly day in Phoenix today.
Started out nice, sunny 56°, then clouds rolled into area. Wind blowing 20mph, gusting harder. Forecast cool down never arrived this afternoon, at 83° feels like a blast furnace. Humidity is increasing since lunch time low of 18%, now 25% and climbing. Central CA rain maker is moving southward and it is already pushed rain into west side of AZ at Yuma. Forecast shows the rain skipping to north side of metro area. Only 10% chance of rain on my side of town tonight? Time will tell if they guess right this time. 

High wind and no rain to knock down the pollen? Carp. 
Good thing I got this weeks grocery shopping done early this morning.

Stay isolated, be Healthy. Be Safe, Stay Happy! :-0)


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a record of 90 today. Now storms have rolled by and missed us, but brought cool weather back.


----------



## bandit571

Hit 70 degrees, today! Won't see that again for a few days….Doesn't like like it will be a quiet night, either…


----------



## BurlyBob

It actually hit 70 degrees today, first time this spring.

So I'm gluing up bowl rings and finishing off a few small projects. I have a bowl I'm finishing for a gift. That stupid thing took me an hour and a half sanding time. Think I'm going to order some courser sleeves for my spindle sander.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday, we got up to 73°. Like Bbob, it was our first time this year. We had some storms roll through, but they missed us. Some areas has tennis ball size hail. Today was only in the 50's and it rained all afternoon. It finally cleared off so Deb and I took a walk to get some fresh air. That rain had a ton of worms all over the road and sidewalks. Easy pickings if I was going fishing.

Cleaned up a spokeshave I inherited from my FIL. It was sitting in a box for nearly 40 years. Hard to say when it was actually used last.

Bill - Can't wait to see that table when it's finished.

Bandit - What are you making this time?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Making a cabinet, with shelves, to store all the handplanes in…Then add a pair of doors, with plexiglass panels…so I can see what is in there….

Storms have moved on out of the area. Didn't lose power, this time around.


----------



## Firewood

DOH! You mentioned a new plane storage cabinet. Guess I fell asleep in class again.

It's down to 36° and will only be in the 40's today. Won't see 50 again for more than a week. It's shaping up to be a looonnng spring.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, your going to love those cabinet doors with plexi glass. I did that on all my hanging wall cabinets. I can't imagine having solid doors in my shop cabinets.

It's another beautiful day here headed to 70+ and I'm making bowls in the shop along with finishing up smoe small projects.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

A cool start for todays weather this morning……!! It was 50 at wake up time, and coffee time. I needed a big cup of java this morning to kick start me, as I had a rough night. Mostly sunny, and now it's up to 61 degrees. The humidity is pretty low at 39%, and the wind is again light @ 4 mph. The high will climb to 67, as opposed to yesterdays high of 88….quite a contrast. Looks like the low to mid 60's for a few more days, then another cool down into the 50's.

I need to get some things taken care of, but can't do any of it like I want to cause of my sorry back and still not seeing clearly (my eye is still cloudy…it's like looking through a dirty window). So I have to depend on my wife for things, or hire things done. And can't get into see anyone because of this lousy virus. So…… we're screwed….!!


----------



## Firewood

Not much warmer then it was at 5:00 - up to around 40 with strong winds, patchy sun and snow showers.

And this virus is getting a little too close to home for my liking. We had one neighbor in the ICU back in Feb with it, and we just heard a neighbor across the circle from us was taken by ambulance this morning, but not sure why. The thing is - they've had their trash can sitting out for over a week. I've rung their door bell, called, texted, emailed and even peeked in their garage window to see if both cars were there (it looked like one was gone) to see if they were ok. Not sure what else I could have done. I just hope they will be ok.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 rainy, mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Over the last 4 days we've had 1.92 inches of liquid sunshine. They're calling for heavy rain tonight and tomorrow. We'll see how it goes.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Still just 41° and windy. A few brief snow showers still blowing around between the rays of sun.

Even though most stores and restaurants are closed, we've been able to go to the state parks to get some fresh air when the weather permits. They even waived the entrance fees for now. Well, the governor doesn't thing they are big enough for everyone, so he's closing them until further notice.

A few gas stations are down to 95¢ / gal, but they won't let us use any gas to take advantage of it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Spent most of the afternoon sitting on my…..shop stool….dodging wood chips flying by, and making a bit of saw dust









Got the corners all dovetailed, today ( like that cordless saw?)








Will be adding shelves tomorrow, I hope…









Plywood has been bought for the back of the case….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the weather sure has been screwy here. Yesterday the sunshine left us and dark clouds moved in with the wind. Within an hour, it had rained, snowed, sleet, then snowed again, then the sun popped out for a while then it sleeted again. It was crazy. Today it's partly sunny with lots of wind howling by. The winds are out of the NNW at 22 mph and our temp is at 36 which makes the "feel like" temp at 25. It's cold but the weather should make a rebound tomorrow, I hope.

That's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Weather is about the same down this way….looking like another day to be in the shop…after lunch.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still just hiding in the shop. Have projects to do but no rush jobs so there is some lack of motivation.

It is 54° now and should get to the upper 60's later. Going to cool off tomorrow around the mid 40's then Sunday and Monday will only have highs around 30° with snow they say.


----------



## bandit571

Skipped Lunch, for now….spent 2+ hours in the shop, until the camera battery died…









Dividers for between the 3 drawers…did a LOT of groovy work, this morning…









The grooves in the sides of the case….so they line up…

waiting on the battery charger…and then haul a few more planks to the shop…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW taking shape. About 60° F and sunny as far out as the weatherman can see ;-)

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/wa/auburn/KWAAUBUR41

*bandit571* Lookin' good from here. Grad a quick bite while the camera is on quick change and you might finish it today ;-) you are he most ambitious WW on LJ! ;-)

*Don*. That sounds like WW weather. If you don't like what's happening, wait 5 minutes. Never go out without your umbrella, sun glasses, coat, swim suit and sun tan oil. ;-)

*BBob,* Those wavy lures are beyond me too. I am pretty good with straight lines that aren't required to be perfect ;-) LB will check on the nuts supply and see what the squirrels have left. He cleans most of them up in the fall. He has a volunteer walnut about a foot tall you can probably have. His bride hasn't quite decided whether to pull or keep ;-) He has a volunteer pine he stuck in a tub until he decided whether plant or not.

I sent the notifications about the propane bomb, International Fire Code violations and concrete wall next door. Got the proof of delivery in the PO Box ;-)) Counsel said that changes any disaster, damages, property loss, injury or fatality from an Act of God to negligence. Easter is Sunday. I'm glad it was done in time to clear his name for Easter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 cloudy, rainy degrees here in San Diego today. So far we've had 4.01 inches of rain over the last 5 days. This storm should be ending by early tomorrow morning.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Also another beautiful day here might hit 75!!!!! Tomorrow it's suppose to drop 20 degrees.

Good News! I've two titty bitty oak trees poking up out of potting soil. Today all the pots are out in the sun enjoying the weather as well.

Also making good progress on the bowl projects. So yesterday an acquaintance showed up wanting me to help him kitchen cabinets for this POS house he has. How do I get so lucky? He's recently divorced for being seriously stupid, but that's another story. I go over and scope things over. He starts, this whole "we" thing, like I've got some serious meat in the game. Again, How do I get so Lucky?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Friday already? 
Darn it, I mean shucks… 

It's gorgeous sunny 74° & 21% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Heading for 76°. Low this morning was 48°.
Left window open all night, woke up cold, and loved every minute of it. 
Have to enjoy cold weather while it lasts in desert SW. 

Despite the cooler temperatures that move in, still have not seen any of the S. CA rain in metro area. Has been limited to eastern edge of state. Forecast shows chance for sprinkle tommorow , then this low pressure ridge moves out and we get back to regular spring time weather.

I see *bandit* has fresh batteries/lumber, and is at it again. LOL 
Thank you for being a great role model, and setting a example of what rest of us should be doing!

BTW - Am I only person getting embarrassed by a lack of shop activity or cool projects, while watching Bandit continued success? Granted me sleeping 14-16 hrs a day as I feel like dirt - limits by shop time, but I should be getting something done? Surrounded by entire family and full house of distractions seems to be another challenge? Just ignore me, felt like complaining today.

Be happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled some really nice 8/4 ash boards yesterday and today, about 360 bf. I shot a video of me milling. I'm gonna try and get it uploaded to YouTube for y'all to see. I also milled 2 walnut mantels. I really like cutt8ng those from really ugly logs. All I have to do is cut 3 flat sides and then peel the front with a drawknife.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. A bit warmer today, but not by much. It's 45° with clear skies and much less wind than yesterday. This is the warmest it's been all day.

Not much shop time here either. Partly due to dragging my butt cause I'm not sleeping for sh….t. And because of other stuff popping up. However, I did manage to get some finish on the serving tray



















Have to get this one off the bench as we just learned Deb's step dad is in hospice, so I have an urn to finish (and it's barely started).

Bandit - CaptK is right. Your make many of us look pretty bad these days. I'd say take a vacation, but….
....can't go out or the virus Nazis will get you. So keep up the good work instead.

Bbob - At the old house we had more acorns, walnuts and hickory nuts than I knew what to do with. We had plenty of tree rats and chipmunks to eat them, but they sure we're lousy at cleaning up after dinner.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…that was more "fun" than I wanted…









Sooo…time for a cold one ( or three..?)








Sitting here, picking dried glued off me fingers….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Winter came back to us. Was 69° and sunshine yesterday. Today is 24° and wet snow falling. Have an inch or so now on the ground. Seems like it is going to get into the 30's until Tuesday they say.

Looking good Bandit. You are getting your shop well organized. Nice to have a place for everything.

I like that serving tray Mike. That is a showpiece. The veneer came out nice.

I have been in the shop everyday building with wood and leather. I do not post many pictures because most all of my projects are personalized. One of my rules to never put a picture on the internet of some ones name or brand etc. unless the owner gives me permission to.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another cool start for todays weather (that makes 2 in a row now)….!! It was 45 at my usual coffee time these days…..!! We're getting to be lazy around my homestead, as we stay up late (around 2-3 a.m.) watching movies (we're starting round two of Game of Thrones), then getting on the 'putters till we hit the rack….get up around 9-10 a.m……..plum lazy, I tell ya….!! That's o.k…..My spouse has been sewing a lot, and making masks along with another lady or two, to take to the local nursing homes and hospitals. They have made around 150 or so so far….!!

I've laid off of doing anything because of my back and can't see good enough…..!!

The temp has risen now to 56, and is jut starting to rain some. It's clabbered over, with the humidity


Code:


 45%. The wind is light again

 5 mph. The high will get to 66, the rain will quit until about 9:00 when it will start up again, and rain until 9:00 a.m. in the morning. My yardman came yesterday and mowed, weed eated, and blew everything clean. My "weed patch" was looking bad, so the rain will help them grow again….

Mike…..That serving tray looks beautiful….You did a great job on the build. Sorry to hear about Deb's stepdad. Same thing happened to my f-I-l…..! He was in a nursing home, then hospice, then died….!! I don't miss him as I didn't like him anyway…….!!

Captain Klutz…..No…..You're not the only one w/ no shop activity….I haven't ha any in about 3 years now. I'm about ready to sell out. I sure miss being in my shop and making sawdust……!!

Gang, we're getting close to 8,000 post which will put us over 18,000 post since I started this mess back in Jan., 2015…..It's been a good ride so far, so let's keep it going and bust 20,000 or better. The one who hits the 8,000 mark gets a new roll of toilet paper….a much needed product these days. But…..you'll have to buy it….lol…!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…
Load it up..









Need the door(s) and 3 drawers built….next..
Bright and sunny outside the window..might even get into the 50s today….still a bit breezy out….

have a safe Easter, everybody….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, that tray is something special. I see a giraffe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I have to chuckle as me adn daddy in law were very much the same way. Like oil and water! I wasn't above telling him so. He PO'd me one time and I told him that he'd only done one thing right in his life and I married her!
That went off like a fart in church. I headed back to the Man Cave, beer in hand laughing all the way.

Mike I really like that serving tray. I need to try veneering one of these days. Maybe I could make something almost that nice.

So here's another update. I've got 6 oak trees sprouting. I'm totally surprised and enjoying the sucess of them.

Brother did it turn nasty here. Low 50's and the wind is howling. I'm suppose to mow the lawn today but I wimp out and stay inside.

My best.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Rain total for the last 5 days was 4.6 inches, almost half of our yearly quota.

Mike. That serving tray is too nice to use. You can always hang it on the wall to admire.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, breezy, 67° & 38% RH in Phoenix just before lunch time. 
Heading for high of 70°. Pleasant start this morning @ 47°, but then I like cold. 
Have slight chance of rain this afternoon, but unless something changes; radar shows nothing heading for metro area now?

Got off my 'numb arse' yesterday and got some yard work done. Mowed postage stamp lawn, spray weed killer on lawn, apply fertilizer to lawn and trees, clean up weeds in rest of gravel yard that sprouted despite pre-emergent . Even sprayed entire parameter of house with bug spray, which is needed a minimum of every 3 months to keep spiders and scorpions out of house. Back was not happy with me, dragging 100ft industrial hose around yard with spray head on end, twice. :-(

Was bad human being and violated the 'shelter at home' order this morning. Sort of. Took wife's rescue mutts to get groomed. Normal pet salon was ordered closed by governor, but found out that since Petco is essential for selling pet food, they also kept the salon open. Wife is happy, and this is all that matters.  Dogs were several weeks past due for hair cut, neither could see well with hair covering the eyes. 
While I was out, stopped at Target to get some Easter candy for kids, and Easter dinner supplies not available during last grocery run. Since I got essentials, maybe venturing out was OK? 

Speaking of trim, I need to find an essential store that cuts hair. This old dog needs a trim too. :-(

Nice serving tray *Mike*! Making an Urn? Hmm, maybe I should make mine before I get sick? What is normal size? Might have to look for plans later.

*Bandit* Does your blonde have a girl friend that might want to keep me company? LOL
Making a plane till is on my to-do list. Get tired of constantly opening bench drawer to get one, and then I get lazy and don't put them away. Need a place to stash them quicker. But don't have wall space to mount one. Mine will likely get tucked under one end of work bench. Some many ideas, so little time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I got my work done just in time. The wind has picked up and could go higher. It's blowing pretty steady at 30mph and could go a little over 40mph later this evening. That's really quite rare in this country. I'm headed out for pizza and beer then shelter at home.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a difference a couple hours can make?
Skies turned black, clouds opened up; dumped 0.2" in 10 minutes with giant rain drops 
Sun comes back out, back to mostly cloudy. Done. Minor flooding in street till it dissipated 20 minutes later. 
Temp dropped back 64° and holding as afternoon ends.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

ran the weedeater around in the well-fertilized backyard….weren't for that wind, wouldn't even need a coat…mid 50s.

Decided to dig out the tablesaw….rumour has it, that it IS in the shop..somewhere..









As I need it to rip most of that pile of scraps down to drawer parts….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 46° and raining after going up to upper 50's. Now we're heading into a cool down and may get some snow on Tuesday.

Thanks for all the nice comments on the serving tray. This was my first attempt at doing veneering. I was pretty happy with the way it turned out.

I have a friend I used to work with who will laser etch some artwork onto the urn I need to build (BTW, Deb's step dad passed away this morning). The wood I'm using I've been lugging around FOREVER! I started cutting some today for a quick test joint and my nose sure tells me it's Spanish cedar and not mahogany.

As for plans - in this case, I'm just going off a photo of one I found on-line. I set the dimensions to ensure it will fit in the niche, fit in my buddy's laser AND will be big enough for two bags of cremains. *CaptK* - the recommend 1 cubic inch for each pound of "healthy" weight. Meaning, if you lost a bunch of weight near the end, you can't use that weight because about all that's left after cremation is your bones. Everything else is pretty much vaporized. The recommend 200 cubic inches for and average size person.

Bandit- I envy you rarely using your table saw or hardly any power tool for that matter. The power tools sure can do tasks quicker, but hand tools can be so therapeutic.

Starting to nod off here, so I'll close and hope I can sleep past 3am.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy Easter Everyone, The weather is fairly decent today compared to what is coming. The temp is supposed to reach mid 50's today however, it's gonna take a downward trend for a few days in the coming week. And the wind is supposed to get pretty bad with 50 mph gusts or more.

Mike, yes I agree, the serving tray turned out quite nice. But, you do nice work anyway.

Bandit, your plane till is coming along quite nicely too.

Rick, I feel bad that you are contemplating on selling off your equipment. I know it's a difficult decision. I have went around and took pictures of my equipment and toys and set up an inventory with them. In case I depart this life, my wife will have some kind of value to put on the stuff when she sells it off.

Well, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another windy day and cold. I'm staying inside and catching up on some reloading.


----------



## bandit571

5pm quitting time in the shop..sitting here picking dried glue off me fingers. Supposed to have got up to 60 degrees, today…right now? Watch clouds roar through the area…scattered showers….windier than a Senator….I'm pooped…

Film @2300 hrs…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW 62° F and sunny up from 33° F last night.

Happy Easter, too bad there isn't any egg hunting this year.

*Mike,* the tray is awesome. What is under the veneer? Solid wood or plywood?


----------



## Firewood

It's 37° after hitting 57° this afternoon. The rain has moved in and will be here through the night. We may end up with an inch or so ofcwet snow by morning. There is a wind advisory posted for all day tomorrow. Gusts will be around 45 MPH. My son who lives in northern Wisconsin may see a foot of the white stuff. Yuk.

WWBob - Thanks. The bottom panel has burl veneer over 1/4 BB Ply. The underside has a not-as-thin walnut veneer I cut myself on the bandsaw. I added that to balance the panel.

Bandit - The cabinet is looking great. Can't wait to see it with doors.

Don - Thanks. I just wish I was a bit quicker with some of these projects. But to be honest, it's not like I have a deadline to meet.

CaptK - You mentioned needing a trim. I have such little hair I feel like I am the barber's profit for the day. I'm almost to the point I can just stay home and mail them a check. Anyway, I went ahead and ordered a set of clippers and got Deb to buzz it off. We had a bit of a communication issue which lead to my right ear getting lowered quite a bit more then the left one. Lucky for me we can't go out anywhere and it's filling in just fine.

Stay safe and warm everyone. And don't put those shovels away just yet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another blue bird day out but not very warm, maybe the low 50's and breezy.

I'm up to 7 confirmed oak seedlings and possibly 2-3 more trying to break the surface.

You guys talking about getting your ears lowered made me laugh. I too, have a rather long forehead so I let the wife buzz me from time to time. When I start seeing the Mad Scientist hair in the mirror first thing of a morning it's time for a buzz.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hit 79 in the upstate today. This morning was all messed up as everyone slept in after my phone woke me shortly after 4am letting me know we were in a tornado warning. Gathered everyone (unwillingly) close to our safe room and watched as the rotational clouds approached along with straight line winds and torrential rain. Luckily the most dangerous winds were dissolved before it got to our county. A tornado touched down in Seneca, SC close to my parents and headed towards Clemson leaving many downed power poles, trees and a least one really torn up warehouse in its wake. My parents had only a few trees messed up and a lot of smaller limbs scattered everywhere but the power was out and given their remote location, they'll be a low priority so it could be a few days before power is restored. They packed the car with all the perishable food they could fit and are staying with us until their neighbors call letting them know power is back. Everyone spent the day toggling between being on an Easter candy sugar high and nearly narcoleptic from insufficient sleep after being woken for 50 minutes in the wee hours of the morning then trying to get back to sleep while rain still pounded the house. On the plus size, nothing got messed up in the garden and many new sprouts showed up today from the thorough watering. Needless to say, I'm beat and looking forward to bed tonight.


----------



## bandit571

nasty, windy, COLD day outside….spent the afternoon in the Dungeon Shop….got one drawer installed, and a second one in the clamps…third and last drawer will just have to wait a day….bench is filled with clamps…









As for the first drawer..









It do fit….

Highs will be in the mid 40s all week….guess where the Lows will be….March just doesn't want to leave…


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday was not so nice as temps stayed in the 30's with very windy conditions. It's now 26° with winds at 8 MPH and clear skies. Thankfully, all the snow stayed west and north of us. My son up north got about 10" of heavy wet snow.

The urn is coming along. Spent part of yesterday playing with some scraps to test for best looking joints and features. Will hopefully get most joinery done today

Yetti - Glad to hear everyone is ok. Hopefully power will not take too long to restore.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Another cool day ahead. High maybe 50 and pretty cloudy out.
Yesterday I found a tree service guy who lives only 20 minutes from my house. He's selling really nice logs for $.30 per bf. Thats a really good price, especially considering her loads them on my trailer with his big bobcat with grapple.
Yesterday I picked up a huge maple, 2 elms, a poplar and a sweet gum. He doesn't have any right now, but will sell me any walnut he gets for the same price. I told him I'll take all of it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a lot quieter this morning compared to yesterday's wind. As the weatherman reported, the wind got up to 50+ mph yesterday and howled all day long. And now the cold wind from Canada has moved in and the temp is 36 and will only get to 40 today. At least I didn't get any snow like the U P of Michigan did. In some parts, they got 17" of snow and they can have it.

*FF Bill*, that is a nice haul of wood. Boy, I wish I lived next door to you. Does it matter whether the wood is freshly cut down versus it's been down for a while when you mill it? Sweet Gum, never heard of it. Does it make good furniture?

*BB Yeti*, Glad you made it through the storm with nary a scratch.

*WI Mike*, I have to make an urn too for a friend. I have a hard time with it because I have to ask how much she weighs, (slap in the face). And she wants to put her and her husband in it together. He's been dead for a couple of years, so how does that happen? Two different compartments?

Anyway, that's all I have to offer today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Logs that have dried, are harder, so it's not a big deal with wood is not that hard. Something like hickory though, can be very hard to cut if it's really dry. The good news is that logs take a long, long time to dry so it's usually not a big deal at all. Sweet gum is the tree that drops gum balls that look like little sea urchins ,or if you like, like coronavirus.
It's pretty wood, but but it does not behave well while drying. I will mill it into 6" boards maybe 5/4 so after drying it can be milled flat with the jointer and planer. I trimmed most of Liam's room with it. I'm sure we can find you a house around here Don.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

No need to get in any hurry……!! Can't go anywhere, or do anything….! It was one more frosty start to toadys weather. It was 34, and a little dew on the lily…..We got some serious rain the couple of days. Looks like maybe 4"+ in the rain gauge. Very clabbered up, but the rain is gone for a few days. It's now 43 maybe getting up to around 52. The humidity is


Code:


 59%, and very light winds

 3 mph. It wouldn't be too good of a day to fish cause the barometric pressure is high @ 30.33, but I'd sure like to try anyway…..Not….!!! So…..I just sit around the 'puter mildewing to keep from molding…..!! Can't get in to see my back doctor, or eye doctor for follow ups…..!!

Bill…...Nice load of logs…..That many will dull a saw blade….!! Once milled, they will make someone glad to get them unless you intend to keep them for yourself…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just before lunch in Phoenix it is sunny 75° & 18% RH. 
Started off morning at 54°, but didn't last long. The rain and cooler weather has pushed out state, and warmer weather is coming. High of 77° expected today, and 82° tomorrow, and flirting with 90's by weekend?

Since Easter has passed, and temperatures are climbing; time for snow birds to head home soon? Isolation orders, 150,000+ snow birds, and limited air travel, hmm? Going to be interesting spring. Normally, this is time of year is when folks close down winter wood shops and cheap used tools/wood pop into market. Not sure what new normal will bring?

Spent some a couple hours last Sunday working on shed, made a door casing out of cedar, and plumbed it into place. I am such a klutz. Seems after I leveled the metal base frame, and framed the side walls, but before I finally framed the door opening in last end panel; the ground or base moved? My door frame was 1/2 out plumb, after I re-leveled the base. :-( #IAMAKLUTZ 
At least 4 corners ended up square to base, and it doesn't look like 'Alice in Wunderland' shed.

While I was enjoying my Easter, also prepped lumber for making a pair of 24" doors. Hoping to get them built this week, before 90+ temperatures hit?

*Yeti* - Love to read a near miss story, tornadoes are always an adventure. Glad all is well now.

*Bandit* - great progress on plane till.

*Bill* - cheap lumber, Color me jealous, again. 

Stay isolated, be Healthy, Happy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Two drawers are now done, Number 3 is in the clamps…









Then I can start on two doors,,,,


----------



## Firewood

Morning. It's 25° at early o'clock. Skies are overcast. Winds are light at 3 MPH. This waking up before 4am is for the birds.

Bill - Nice find on the logs.

Rick - Sorry your back surgeries have not given you any relief. And it really sucks this virus is preventing you from seeing your doctor's. Hopefully it will run its course sooner than later. How's your leather work coming? I liked your picture of Quanah Parker. I read some western novels where he was a focal character in the books.

CaptK - You may be stuck with some of those snow birds for a while. I'll bet once they taste the summer heat they'll figure out a way to sneak out if Dodge. LOL

The urn is just about done. Its all assembled and ready for routing the edges. I'll put in some threaded inserts to hold the bottom in place. Then it's off to my buddy's house to laser etch it. A few coats of finish and I will call it done.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bright and sunny outside, the Brass Monkeys are complaining about..something…


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting a little rain and later some wind but nothing like what yeti and Don had. Maybe a little over 30 mph.

I'm not getting much done in the shop since it turned colder. Trying to work up a couple of good load for my guns. It can be quite time consuming one round at a time. Once I get things figured out I'm going to go crazy with that Dillon I bought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Decals are on the table this morning, but I'm waiting for warmer weather to pour epoxy. Cindy has become a pro with decals since she got the Cricket, so she was a big help to me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Standing in line outside of Lowes today….very BREEZY…and snow flurries blowing around…1 out, 1 in…shopping done….bills paid….Might get something done, today?

Need Mother Nature to pay her dang heating bill! Getting very tired of March weather….


----------



## bigblockyeti

71 yesterday and 62 today, I thought I might sneak up the road and cut up some wood since I can't burn until further notice. Didn't happen, teaching the kids is a bit of a challenge, I just emailed their teachers and let them know they'll be repeating the same grades again next year, sorry we tried. A parade of teachers preceded and followed by fire engines through several neighborhoods passed by our house at 11:30 this morning, all the kiddos were happy to see their teachers and it was a neat project for the school to put on.

Parents still don't have power and likely won't for a while as whatever got torn up by the tornado supplied 5 substations, that coupled with the fact they're out in the boonies means more population dense areas will take precedence after the transmission lines and towers are repaired. They ran home, 80 minutes away, to grab whatever other food they could find to haul back up here so they didn't return home (whenever that might be) to a freezer and fridge full of rotten food.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lunch time in Phoenix was sunny, 81°, with 10% RH. Heading for high of 83°? 
Summer weather is creeping into area. :-(

*Bill* Fancy decals! 

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is amazing. Anybody want to drool.
https://schneiderauctioneers.hibid.com/catalog/208787/online-estate-auction/?cpage=13


----------



## bandit571

Sun did come out, today…...just in time to set.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> This is amazing. Anybody want to drool.
> https://schneiderauctioneers.hibid.com/catalog/208787/online-estate-auction/?cpage=13
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Screw this isolation stuff, ROAD TRIP!


----------



## firefighterontheside

About an hour from my house. I'll keep watching it, but prices will likely go,too high. I really wood like to get some of the draw knives and maybe a plane or two.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been typical spring weather here. Cool, hot, rain. snow, wind, sunshine and sometimes all in one day.

Table is looking good Bill. Will be nice with the epoxy on it.

That is some kind of estate sale. Anything one might want for sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW must have been about 65° F 2day, forgot to look.

Glad to hear you dodged the bullet *BigBlock*

*Bill* Nice load of logs you had. Thanks for the auction link. That Poppin' Johnny rocking tractor makes me homesick ;-))

*Rick* Sorry to hear your back and eyes keep giving you trouble. Try to concentrate on what you can do. That was about all I could do to get through the migraine program. It was most days for the first 5 years. The last 10, it was unbearable most days plus they threw in the Topamax Disaster for kicks I guess. Focus on the good, try to forget the bad and do not expect to be pain free is what the anesthesiologist taught in pain control class as I recall.

*BBob* What kind of loads are you working on? Black power target rifles are a PIA but too much fun;-)) . Every batch of powder seemed to be a little different.

*Mike* Glad you got the urn done. I have thought about it, but no plan yet.

I found a new show on TV last night when I couldn't sleep, Haunted Woods or something like that. A guy named Mike Wooley was attacked by 2 bigfoots in his deer stand. I have watched for them here, they are more popular than UFOs in this area, but I can't even find a track ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bright and sunny outside…but the Brass Monkeys are nervous…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little nicer this morning compared to yesterday. The temp is up just a smidgen. It's currently 33 and promises to reach 42 today. Tomorrow will be the better day of the week, in the 50's.

*FF Bill*, thanks for letting me drool! I agree, I'd like to get a couple of planes there but, by the time the auction is over, the prices will be through the roof. Oh, BTW, I like the table and the decals.

*Bandit*, your plane till is looking good. I like some of your planes too.

I've been working on another display case or two. I like working with Red Cedar but it's quite dusty. I have to wear a mask when I'm around that stuff. I need to set up my dust collector system but, I don't have the power for it yet. Some day!

Well, enough said for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Had a couple inches of snow overnight but the sunshine this morning is making it all go away. Is 28° now and should get to the upper 30's later. Going to be a warming trend into the 50's and 60's for the next week they say.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Getting hotter in Phoenix: 82° just before lunch time. 
Heading for 86° today. 
There is a slight breeze and with 9% RH, it doesn't feel like mid 80's; 
until you get in direct sunshine or climb into a hot car.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's noon and still hasn't hit 50, sort of windy as well.

I put a coat of varnish a bowl to be given as a thank you gift.

WWBob I'm trying to work up some load for my pistols and rifles. All center fire stuff, I have no experience with black powder. So a few minutes ago was cleaning the flash holes on some rifle cases and the tool broke. It's about due I've had it over 30 years and nothing last forever.

I'm getting lazy in this lock down and need to get motivated to do something productive.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 36°, calm and clear. Got up to low 40's today. Better than yesterday.

Bill - the table is looking great. At first I wasn't sure what decals you were waiting for. I was going to offer up some decals and stickers from the grandkids. LOL.

CaptK - can I borrow 20° for a month or two?

Our mediteranian cruise in June has been moved to May of next year. They are offering some additional perks (drink package, free WiFi, etc) but we decided to take the refund.

Here's what the urn looks like so far. This is before I threw on a few coats of shellac before it gets etched. I'm told finishing it first makes clean up much easier










Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Radar shows we are "socked in" for the day…..mid 30s…..might hit the 50s…tomorrow…..good day to just hide in the shop…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Should get in the high 50's today with a good breeze all day.

Several projects in the shop, both wood and leather. At least I can keep from getting to bored.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Hid in the shop too long, today..









Still a nasty day outside the window,,,,


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, breezy with flags blowing straight, and warm 87° right now. Forecast expects 88°. 
Humidity is up to 18%, and pressure is dropping. 
No rain expected in foreseeable future, but high temp drops back to middle 70's tomorrow? Yeah!

*Mike* Be happy to loan you 30°. You can take it anytime you want! lol 
Urn is coming along nicely too.

Cabinet looks finshed *Bandit*? Nice work! 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

2 block walk over to the grocery store, and back…in the "light" rain….I'm bushed…

cabinet is as "finished" as I going to get…for now…


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree that's a good looking cabinet Bandit.

Got an email from Grumpy Mike. He's still recovering from heart surgery and waiting for this Chi Com virus to settle down so he can get another surgery done. He had some sort of infection in his leg that moved into his feet and now has to get some toes removed. Sure does not sound like fun to me.

It got into the low 60's today and quite breezy. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some work done in the shop. Varnishing a bowl kind of slowed me down there. It's going to need a little touch up tomorrow then it's out of my hair.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's turning out to be a beautiful morning. The sun is shinning with very little cloud cover. The temp is 40 and promising to get to 55 today. Finally after several days of cold crappy weather, we finally get a nice one.

*Burly Bob*, Please send Grumpy Mike a get well from the rest of us.

*Bandit*, your plane till turned out nice. Congrats on getting top 3 award.

*Mike*, very nice Urn. Well done!

Well, I've got things to do so I'm off like a prom dress. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Bright and sunny outside…might even get up into the 50s, today….

There be a stack of pine cutoffs in the shop….that will need a project. Might take a few days to come up with something….might up-date the saw til…..we'll see…


----------



## BurlyBob

Partly Cloudy and 65 today.

Finishing up a bowl this morning, some reloading, a couple of beers later in the afternoon and generally a lazy day.

It seems that Idaho has non essential businesses locked down. As a result I can't get my boat into the shop, can't hit the hardwood dealer, can't go to Woodcraft, can't get a couple of holsters and basically anything I want to do over there I can't. The was telling me that you couldn't get into the state without some sort of letter. I haven't bothered to check into that nonsense. This whole Chi-com virus thing is getting old.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Grumpy Mike. I'm sure BBob already told you that we're all sending you get well wishes. Just thought I would send this as an extra push toward recovery.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It's a marginal, cloudy, wet day here in WW, 45 to 54° F with a 2,000 foot ceiling. Mowed the lawn just in the nick of time yesterday. A couple sunny days tomorrow and Monday, then showers for the foreseeable future ;-(

BBob, I'm afraid this will get a lot older before there is lasting relief and improvement. Our daughter is on the front lines. They normally have 2 respiratory therapists on shift. They have 5 on duty now. Last week they could not keep up. Ran out of respirators and had to decide who to put on and who to leave off. Things are better this week. They are able to keep up and even go home a bit early some days to catch up on a little sleep. 5 - 12.5 hour shifts per week has been exhausting.

New Orleans went ahead with Mardi Gras in late February. They didn't have a confirmed case. They are paying the price now. WA started as the US epicenter. We have about 11,000 now and Louisiana shot past with 23,500 now. Idaho has 1600. My nephews were still working in Boise a couple weeks ago. 1600 is probably a good place to stop. I suppose they are shut down now.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all.

It's 55°, sunny and very windy. Took a walk and pretty much got blown back up the hill.

Have to find a new project to start on. The urn is as far as I can go until Deb's step brother gets back to me. It'll depend on what I can get out any wood I have left on hand (which isn't much).

GrumpyMike - My prayers go out to you. I hope you get through your surgeries without too much difficulties.

Bbob - Things are pretty crazy here too. The big box stores are still open, but not too much else. Its getting pretty boring around here. Deb wants to go for a drive somewhere - anywhere.

Bandit- As usual, you've done an excellent job on the cabinet.

Well, since I'm still having this bad habit of getting up at 5am, I think I'll see about a little nap this afternoon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Darn weather pundits blew it again. Supposed to be cooler today, high in 70's?
Sunny and 78° now, expecting 81° for high. 
Humidity is in upper 20's, so it feels warmer today with lower temp, than yesterday? 
Heading for 90 by middle of next week….

Welcome to spring time in SW desert.

*Grumpmike* If you still have my number, call me if you need something! Have daughter on north side, not too far away from you that can run errands. Plus gas is cheap; be happy to get out of house and do it myself. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't been on in a couple of days due to aches and pains, and joints hurting, Of course it includes my back and eye, too. Been staying up late till around 2:00-3:00 a.m. watching the tube, and getting on YouTube. Nothing else to do. It started raining, lightening, and thundering around 1:00 a.m., and it was 46 when I hit the rack. Hard time getting to sleep because of all the thunder, etc…….!! Still raining pretty hard. It's now up to 52 and dark out. The humidity is


Code:


 95%, and very light wind

 2 mph. The high will get to 61 (?)...Rain all day and into the night.

Mike…..The urn looks great. I know it will be much appreciated. I plan to be cremated when I croak. I plan to just be put in a shoe box. Nothing fancy. It may take a size 15 to get all of me in there…… Naps are always a necessity……!! I take a nap everyday… !! Been doing it for over 30+ years. I'm not giving it up any time soon….!

bandit…..Another project knocked out quickly. Things are shaping up in the dungeon….Some more cleaning looks necessary to make room…..!! Keep up the postings.

Grumpy Mike…….I hate to hear of you going through all that misery. Sometimes life just doesn't deal you a good hand. I sure hope you come out of this so you can get back to what you like doing…..working the wood….!!

On the virus: So far we've only had one case in the county I live in….None in the town where I reside……!!! Three confirmed in the next county over the dam where my wife's booty shop is in Bull Shoals…..!!!

Well gang, looks like we surpassed the 8,000 post, and the grand prize winner was *dawsonBob……!! That puts us over 18,000 post….Nice going, gang.

*


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Rick. My mom and dad are on their way down to hide out for a while. Apparently water is fairly high, but fish are being caught.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. I didn't even know that I'd hit 8,000 till you pointed it out. Did I win anything cool?

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Rick. I didn t even know that I d hit 8,000 till you pointed it out. *Did I win anything cool? *
> 
> Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Of course you did, DBob. He said you are the *Grand Prize Winner.* That is the top prize. It doesn't get any better than that. ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Closest Menard's is in the next county was of here….ROAD TRIP….even get the Boss out the door, for the first time in a month. I now havea pair of Pine 1×10 x 6' planks in the van…..might use them to rebuild the saw til into a cabinet with a door..that will also hold the smaller panel saws (3 !)......

perfect day to be out and about, weather wise….Gas was $1.08 a gallon! Mid 50s outside, mostly sunny out, too.

Lowes AND Menard's were packed…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, high thin clouds, light breeze, 84° & 20% RH.
Typical warm spring day in SW desert.

Not going to last long. :-(
Ten day forecast shows our 1st 100° day arriving on 4/30, which is about a week ahead of normal. 
Looks like summer is trying to start early? Rats.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* 
Need to sneak out and visit HD/Lowes about once a week. They have always been busy since this thing started. Morning rush is severe enough they limit numbers in store, with holding queue out front. Try to go in middle afternoon when it's normally quiet as all the contractors are wrapping up for day, and the queue is normally not used. 
No matter when I go it feels like Sat morning on memorial day weekend - jammed packed. 
Outdoor landscaping area is busier than I have ever seen it. Some folks walk around pretending they are at a park staring at flowers? 
The paint department is so busy, that folks are clogging up all the isles waiting for custom color mixing, while trying to stay distanced. Worse part is how couples act while they park near paint isles? They act like they are standing in their bloody castle, and refuse to move to let you safely pass at a distance. 
Refuse to grab cart anymore as I end up playing bumper cars as no one will move even with polite 'excuse me'. I gave up. Easier to wear my N100 respirator to scare the idiots and walk real fast past the ones not wearing a mask. 
Not that many people really need plants of paint during shelter at home orders, do they? :-(

Oops ranting, again…..
Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A few projects getting done in the shop. Now I have a request for a veterans flag case. I have never made one and can't seem to find any good ideas online. Can anyone tell me what the inside measurements need to be?


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark I've made 5 or 6 and those angles can be a PITA. Honestly, I've found that taking the measurements directly from the flag was the best. Then I reduced the size a bit to give the flag a nice snug fit.

Today was a good day, nice and warm in the mid 60s. Tomorrow could be in the low 70s.

I actually got the last of those bowl rings glued up. Now I can put them aside for a short while to get other things done.
First thing tomorrow is getting the shop re organized and cleaned up.


----------



## Festus56

BBob I did find some info and like this idea of all 45° angles. Might be easier to do. Will have to get the correct flag measurements from the lady.


----------



## Firewood

Was in the mid 50's today, sunny and breezy. Tomorrow should be warmer and windier. Seems like you can't have one without the other.

Mark - All 45's won't work unless it has 4 sides.

Good night all

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Look close at the picture Mike. The bottom fits inbetween the side pieces


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've done numerous flag cases. I can't remember the dimensions though. As BBob said, it's best if they fit a little snug. Looks better thru the glass. I've done them with all 45° angles. Much easier and safer than trying to cut the other way. The only real drawback is that you can't roundover the edges of the pieces ahead of time. You have to do it after assembly and then finish the corners with a chisel.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark that's exactly what I did on the last flag case I built after a crap load of not being able to get a nice tight 22.5 degree joint. I'd built a jig that straddled my saw fence to hold a piece vertical and tried to tilt the blade to 67.5. Every time I hit the start button that hard start would torque the motor enough to shift the angle. I finally gave up and did it just like your photo. It worked out just fine. Just like Bill mentioned, I did the same with the edges only I used a 45 degree chamfer I found it very easy to clean up the corners with my, Sunday go meeting chisels. I've a set for rough work and than a set of Two Cherries. They are amazing.

Have you tried the brown bag glue joint trick? It works great for flag cases.

I put the final coat on a bowl yesterday or so I thought. Sat it out in the sun to dry faster and air bubbles showed up on the red oak end grain pieces, go figure. I'm hoping a rub down with newsprint paper with smooth it out.

It's blue skies and should hit 70+ today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Thanks for the info. Did find some ideas and with everyone elses I have a lot of choices of designs now. She needs to decide on a wood choice now and I am ready to go.

It is 51° now and headed for the upper 60's later with all sunshine. Will be nice.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..bright and sunny outside….but it is still a Monday….Heading up into the mid to upper 50s.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 84° & 19% RH just after lunch in Phoenix today.
Heading for 86°. Night time lows are creeping up as concrete jungle warms up, was 58° this morning.

Hey look at me, got something done in shop yesterday. 
Glued up door frame #2 of 2 yesterday for shed. Dragging my feet as dislike making joinery in construction 2×4's. Hoping to skin the frames today? Progress and shop time? :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

A nice day in my outside spray booth. Upper 60's and a real light breeze.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 60°, windy and it's clouded up with some rain on the way. Our humidity is pretty low (Wisconsin standards) at 25%.

Been pretty lazy lately. Took a couple walks today since temps were up, finished cleaning up the shop, then tried to nap with no good results. Again. Oh, well.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

other than hauling a plank to the shop, and rehabbing a plane….not much….basically took the day off…the plane?









About as close as I can get to the Nickle Plate look these had when new….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

At late coffee time, it was 55 for the low…..Plenty of sunshine, and the wind is


Code:


 8 mph. Humidity stands

 30%, and the pressure is @ 30.04, which would be high for fishing.! The high will get to 73 after yesterday's high of 77….!!It looks like rain will move in Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Not much going on around here. Just sitting in the sunroom watching the weeds grow. All is quite on the western front. No traffic, no one out walking. Like a dead zone.

The most excitement we've had was driving over to Flippen to pick up groceries last night at Walmart. Then drove down the street to Sonic and got a burger. The other eating joints are closed. Drive up, or take out only. I can't get in to see my back doctor, or eye doctor until June, or July……!! This virus out break sucks for getting things done….!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, It' windier then heck right now. The wind is howling at 23 mph and gusting much higher. Old Glory out front is straight out and bending the flag pole with the gusts. Earlier we had a snow squall come through and left some snow on the walk. The temp is 40 but with the wind coming out of the north, it feels like 29 chilly degrees.

Great News, at least for me anyway. I launched a web site today with the help of a fellow LJ'r. Thanks *Mark and Jamie*. I decided after talking to them, I went on-line and built a web site. When you get a chance, go visit me at www.wilburville.com. I hope you like it. It's taken me a whole day to "get r done".

That's all I have for now gang, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a near perfect day here. 72° and a real light breeze. Should be about the same tomorrow. Then Thursday and Friday will cool off a bit with chance of rain.

Looks great Don. Hope it works for you. Jamie and I was hoping our limited knowledge would help some and you done good to get that done in a day for sure.

Made a short road trip today. Since I sold my leather sewing machine I usually do all hand stitching. Had a couple bigger projects that I took to my saddle maker friend. What took him 12 minutes would have took me several hours and a sore hand from punching all the holes. Was able to send three completed orders out and have some room in the shop now.

Also today I sprayed the last several coats of Poly on a set of cornhole boards Now to find the cheapest way to get them to a friend in Florida. He was planning on being here in May on vacation but now not sure that will happen at all this summer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Kind of cloudy and cooler here. There might be a few showers later this afternoon.

I'm making a few wood strip clip boards today. Just trying to use up left overs still.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And the wunnerful, wunnerful days are outta sight for the foreseeable future. Rainy and cool @ 48° to 54° F with an 800 foot ceiling.

Went to Costco for the 2 week cookie supply ;-)) They had a few pallets of TP. No lines, wide open, isles clear, nobody parking their cart crossways in the isle standing on the end. Wonder if that technique will return when this is over?

Website looks good Don.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Finally happened: First 90° day for 2020 in Phoenix this afternoon. Tolerable humidity at 16%.
Morning started on 59°, clear with light breeze.

Forecasting that hell visits us again with 104° by Sunday. :-(

SWMBO asked me to make grocery run last night. Wake up this morning to find a 2 page shopping list?
Had to visit 3 stores? Stores were surprisingly quiet this morning. No long lines at opening time, even wally world was calm. Last time saw hundreds of senior hour shoppers in line. Wondering if snow birds have already bailed?

Another strange observation: Stores that tend to have slightly higher prices have more inventory? 
'Cheap' stores were low/out of some paper products, had no sanitizers/bleach/etc. Grocery store had more inventory than Walmart. One 'expensive' smaller grocery store had almost everything on shelves. Limit of 1, but bought home hand sanitizer and Clorex wipes. This grocery store is only couple pennies higher on optional food stuffs/snacks, is competitive on meat; and decent place to shop. But place felt empty, Ghost town kind of empty. Saw maybe 10 other shoppers in store at ~7am. Surprising considering whole filet mignon was on sale for $6.99/lb? 
The lack of morning shoppers this week was certainly a shock. Was nice to see rice/beans on shelf again everywhere. Looks like grocery supply lines are recovering from Pandemic hoarding for last couple months. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's chilly out this morning and the snow is starting to melt "again". Yes, we got snowed on yesterday and we got about 1-1/2" of that white crap. It was almost like a blizzard out yesterday. Couldn't believe it! Today we are supposed to get rain. The flowers are gonna bloom like crazy in May. The current temp is 37 trying to make it to 42 today. Tomorrow is gonna be the banner day of the week, hopefully.

I got a text from a friend yesterday that she wanted a shelf made for her. Nothing hard, just a simple shelf. But she wants me to match it up with her current cupboards. They are dark, I mean DARK. I'm not sure if it's Dark Cherry or Walnut. It's hard to tell from her photo's. It's gonna be fun.

Thanks for looking at my new Website *WW Bob* and *Festus*. It took a lot of work trying to get things right. For those that didn't see it, it's *www.wilburville.com*.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

> Good Morning Gang, it s chilly out this morning and the snow is starting to melt "again". Yes, we got snowed on yesterday and we got about 1-1/2" of that white crap. It was almost like a blizzard out yesterday. Couldn t believe it! Today we are supposed to get rain. The flowers are gonna bloom like crazy in May. The current temp is 37 trying to make it to 42 today. Tomorrow is gonna be the banner day of the week, hopefully.
> 
> I got a text from a friend yesterday that she wanted a shelf made for her. Nothing hard, just a simple shelf. But she wants me to match it up with her current cupboards. They are dark, I mean DARK. I m not sure if it s Dark Cherry or Walnut. It s hard to tell from her photo s. It s gonna be fun.
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new Website *WW Bob* and *Festus*. It took a lot of work trying to get things right. For those that didn t see it, it s *www.wilburville.com*.
> 
> Well, that s all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> The only dumb question is the one not asked. www.wilburville.com - artsyfartsy


----------



## artsyfartsy

Well, I screwed up guys, you have to read it again; LOL


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty nice website there Don.

We had a pretty decent rain shower over night. It's quite a bit cooler than last week.

I got all the full sized clipboards glued up. I'm going to glue up a couple of smaller ones. I'm kicking the idea of making several for band saw box fronts. I've got 4-5 fruit boxes with pieces and i hate to toss any hardwood.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, rainy….dreary day….good day to hide in the shop…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 50s, and light rain….and the air …stinks like a swamp.

Had a TIA a little while ago….FUN…not….was a good thing I was sitting down….not too sure about running a saw in the shop, right now…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sun is blazing, 95°, heading for 96° soon.
Excessive heat warnings posted for area through Sunday with 104° expected.

Normally the 1st 100° day happens first week of May. Summer appears to be arriving a week early this year? 
Must be lack of CA smog blowing this way that used to keep temperatures cooler? HeHe
We haven't had air quality alert since the virus lock down started.

Stay safe *Bandit*, hope the rest of your day improves.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

42° and cloudy today. The weather is too crappy to go out, but can't go out anywhere anyways. This Covid-19 thing is getting old fast.

Bandit - ! I Hope you're ok. Did you go in to get checked out? If not, you really should. We can't afford to have you stroking out on us. Please take care of yourself.

CaptK - Now you've got me thinking maybe I should scratch Arizona off the short list for relocation spots.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> CaptK - Now you've got me thinking maybe I should scratch Arizona off the short list for relocation spots.
> - Firewood


*Mike* LOL.

The joke is we have dry heat, and that is true - most of time. 
IMHO - 85-100° with low humidity is OK working environment. Can easily last ~4-6 hours in that temp range, as long as I have shade, air circulation, and sweat evaporates so I stay comfortable. If working in direct sun, my limit is much less.
By time July arrives, will have worked my heat tolerance up to 105°. Which means can work from sunrise to 11-Noon everyday all summer, and practically anytime the rest of year. Neighbors don't care if I start making noise early, as most folks shift to early schedule in summer. Even the landscapers start running loud gas trimmers/blowers at 5:30a in summer. 
The worst of weather is late June to end August. That is when night time low holds above 80-82° (average human skin temp), and it can be hard to get cool after a long day in shop.

When I was hiring out of state folks, use to tell them this analogy, as they always asked how a Midwestern raised farm boy could deal with AZ weather.
AZ weather is just like the 5 year itch after getting married:
1st year - Loving it. Every is perfect.
2nd year - Like it. Found a couple rough spots, but all is great.
3rd year - This is not as much fun as it used be?
4th year - Oh, oh. Finding more to hate everyday: What did I get myself into?
5th year - You either decide the Pro's outweigh Con's and you decide to stay, OR You run away as fast as you can an never look back.

If you are lucky enough to have control of travel schedule in summer, where you can afford to escape for half time in July and half in August; AZ as permanent location becomes much more tolerable. Loads of folks rent/buy in northern mountains of AZ, where it is 20-25° cooler in summer. Also IF you are rich enough to be able to afford that 20×30 out building work shop with HVAC; all you really notice is finishing time is cut in half when you place the project outside to dry. 

So, Ignore my complaining about heat. It is not that bad. 
I came here for great job just over 2 decades ago, and then got married and now stay for my family. 

Back to wood working:
Worked in garage Noon to 5p this today, despite heat. Inside thermometer peaked at 90°, while outside showed 96°. Current rental, the garage is on north east side of house. It gets zero afternoon sun.  
It was very pleasant afternoon. Used TS, band saw, biscuit joiner, sander, router; had a lot of fun! 
Managed to get shed doors back skin trimmed, internal diagonal hinge braces added, door sizes adjusted to opening, and cut the T1 siding face laminate to match the shed seam pattern. 
Need more construction adhesive to bond the front skin as it was already primed/sealed, or might have finished the door construction in another hour.

BTW - Arizona house shopping tip: Avoid any place with garage/shop facing west.
Last place I rented the garage door faced west-south-west, and shop was literally an oven after 2pm. The door skin temp would go +25 over ambient, and felt like working in an oven with door closed. Will never live in an AZ home with a west facing work shop again.

Cheers!


----------



## rockusaf

Rain and wind like crazy this evening and a possible tornado hit just a couple miles from the house. A bit of the roof on the porch got ripped off so I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. smh

Rock


----------



## Firewood

36° and cloudy, drizzly. Mid 40's is best we can hope for today.

*Rockusaf* - Welcome to the meteorological forum here on LJs (no science degree required). Hope you stick around. Lots of great guys here. Glad that tornado wasn't any closer. BTW, nice bed.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

A FOGGY morning outside, this morning. Head's feeling better, nothing is spinning around.

Supposed to hit the 60s, today….maybe


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?
61° at sunrise, an hour later is already 68°.  
Heading for mild 97° today.

Heading to Lowes for shed supplies.

Welcome *Rock*!

Glad to read of the improvment *Bandit*!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 45° and sunshine mostly. Should be a high of 60° today then warm up the next few days.

Finally will get to work on the flag case that I was planning a couple days ago. Keep getting interrupted by other "quick" projects. Happens every time I start something for myself. Took 3 days to build a tenon jig for the table saw. Had to make for a bootjack on Wed. afternoon that was late getting ordered. Needed for a birthday in TX on Tues. Normally takes a couple days to build, engrave and finish. Challenge accepted and it should be there on Monday!

Had another couple stop a couple days ago and order a full bedroom set when I get time. Trying to find design and plans and get a price determined for them in my spare time. Have a picture of what they want but no measurements.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another rainy, drizzly morning as the rain continues. It has been coming down the last couple of days, and not finished yet…..rain today, tonight, and tomorrow. It was 50 at regular late coffee time, and not much else going on. It's now 60, and headed to 66. The humidity is


Code:


 89%, and the wind is light

 6 mph.

Yesterday morning I had an appointment with my eye doctor to find out why I still can't see clearly. After another round of checking, reading eye charts, eye drops (he dilated my eye), he found that part of the cataract is lodged behind the IOL he put in. Before he could do surgery (for the third time) I needed to have a Covid-19 test run, so I called to get an appointment, and they said unless I have the virus symptoms they wouldn't do the test. So…..w/o the test I may not get to have the surgery (that sucks). I have to check back in Monday on that situation since I was supposed to have the surgery done next Wednesday…….!!! I just talked to a gal in the office as they are actually closed…couldn't tell me anything…..After we left the doctors' office it was lunch time. Decided to grab a burger before heading home….Every drive-through to place your order was backed up w/ traffic…..Sonic, McDonalds, Wendys, Arbys etc.. From the street to the drive-up window. Screw that…..!! Came home and had a sandwich. So…...things are on hold for a few days…prolly won't get it done….if so, that sucks, too….!!!

Welcome Rock to the weather forum. Hope you can stick around with us. We've been doing this a long time, with over 18,000 post on various subjects (except politics and religion which we don't discuss) from weather reports to posting projects.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure which is worse…hearing the front brakes grind a bit….or having a mechanic that doesn't know the front of a van from the rear…even though the order said replace the front pads, only…..he had the rear ones all torn done. Then called me up, to say I supplied the wrong pads? I gave him the correct ones…for the front of the van.

Going to be one of them days?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful mostly cloudy day with sun peeks here in WW. Gonna be 62° F they say with 90% chance of .04" of rain. Not sure how they measure .04" of water. With a caliper I suppose.

Why is it so easy to be granted super hero status by employers, customer and peers?



> Not sure which is worse…hearing the front brakes grind a bit….or having a mechanic that doesn t know the front of a van from the rear…even though the order said replace the front pads, only…..he had the rear ones all torn done. Then called me up, to say I supplied the wrong pads? I gave him the correct ones…for the front of the van.
> 
> Going to be one of them days?
> 
> - bandit571


Performance at that level is explained by psychological studies. Unfortunately, that plague affects about 88% of the population. ;-) That is why ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 kinda hot degrees here in San Diego today.

Rock. Welcome aboard.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, it's a better day than promised, but I suspect will be rainy as promised.
Rick, even a firefighter I know who had some symptoms, but not a fever couldn't get tested.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Whoa, bad day reports abound! 
Thought days gone wrong only happened to this Klutz?
My story:
Went to lowes to get hinges. Need 6. Online inventory shows 44 at one store, and 2 at the other store close by. Get to store with 44, can only find 4 in entire store. Had 3 folks, including asst mgr wondering around store to find an unopened box of hinges. After 20 minutes, they give up. Drove to another store with inventory of 11. They had 3. Bought 2, and ran from store hoping my cursed day was over.
No.
Hit the Popeyes drive through, open the app for today's 2.99 2pc chicken meal, coupon won't load. After a minute of fooling around on phone, the clerk relents and give me coupon anyway. Bright spot?
Pick up food and; 
Drink is half empty. Didn't add any condiments requested, and got spicy tenders meal instead of mild chicken. 
At least wife's chicken sandwich wasn't messed up.

And my day is only half over. Almost afraid to try working in shop for a couple hours?

May tomorrow be better!


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather here is a little off. Slightly cooler 60's and cloudy.

I'm looking forward to next week. I found out I can put the boat in at the lake and the trout are biting. Well at least till I get there. They will have a serious case of lockjaw by then!

I am slowly making progress on using up all my small leftovers. I'm gluing things up for small band saw boxes. It sure is nice to see all these boxes of pieces disappear and the stack of stuff build.

Good news!!! I got 2 more red oaks sprouting!!! Hot Dog, that's a total of 10 out of 15 acorns.


----------



## bandit571

You know it will be a bad day…when a plane has to cut through this..









And it's the only edge that could be used….









Best to leave such things around back. Plane must have been sharp?


----------



## rockusaf

Appreciate the warm welcomes. Got the metal roof panels straightened out and put back up, luckily there wasn't much damage to them or the house but I was surprised to find out that there were 5 panels in the center of the roof that weren't screwed down on the end, that's why the wind picked them up. A dozen screws would have saved me hours of work up and down from the roof. At least I got the gutters cleaned out while I was at it.

Rock


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome Rock, looks like I missed your post.

I have seen a bit of that negligence during 5 decades in the trades. They did not put the earthquake gussets on my mom's post and beam construction house in La Grande. When I was putting them on I noticed some of beams were not even toe nailed to the posts. Part of the kitchen and dining area the beams butted together over a post. They were not only not even nailed to the posts, the beams were loosely butted on top of the posts. Not quite as bad as some of the electrical I considered attempted arson.


----------



## bandit571

BP has been "spiking" last couple of days….not sure what is up with that.










One way to close off a rebate….


----------



## dawsonbob

Bandit. Don't take any chances. Go to the doctor and have it checked out. I've tried dismissing or ignoring symptoms like that because I thought I could just tough it out. I was wrong, and and I'm lucky to be alive now. Go have it checked out.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have things back under control, now. 
Bright, warm, and sunny outside the windows…Neighbor even mowed his grass yesterday ( I haven't even got mine out of the shed, yet)

Still haven't even put my shoes on, this morning. All those pills, now have a very bad "cotton mouth" going on…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and calm out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 45 heading to 56 today. Yehaw!

Well, I finished my custom shelves I had to make. They turned out okay by my standards. My customer loved them. But, she only took one and that's okay too. I screwed up on one of them by applying the wrong stain. I put "gunstock" on the red one mistakenly thinking it was cherry. I wanted to enhance the color a little. Yuk! 



























Welcome Rock, I see you're from NW Florida. Somewhere around Pensacola? Anyway, welcome to our thread. The more the merrier. The guys are great and friendly too. They've been doing this woodwork thing for a while so there is lot's of good advice here.

Well, that's all I have for now gang. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's looking a tad cloudy outside and possible showers this afternoon. Guess I can skip mowing the lawn today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## bandit571

One of these days, I might just figure out how to do this sort of thing..









Those are 1×10s…top and side panels for the case…one more to go…

And…THIS might be fun to do..









Need to cut a dado, right about…there….by hand..
.








To house the handle holder in the saw til….set at an angle, so the saws won't slide back out of the holder…in theory…..Not too bad of a day, weather wise…..shop was a bit toasty…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And surprise, surprise, surprise!! Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW, about 65°F, sunny and no rain. The clouds parted and the sun took over. Nasty days for the foreseeable future yielded to Ol' Sol. ;-)) I dumped 1.5 inches out of the gauge; reset now for the next few rainy days. Our rainfall is short again for this time of year, but no wildfires threatening houses around here yet.

*Bill* the shelves look pretty good from here.

*bandit* wondering about the length of the pins. Ask on the other thread they are posted.

Last evening was migraine day ;-( One of the worst starts in years. Fortunately control efforts were successful and it went away. Reminded me of when I was about 4 or 5. I thought about taking a butcher knife and cutting the front right corner of my head out. Never tried it. Probably would not have hurt anything. You can't bleed to death from a head wound.

My bride has mask making down pat. Finally found a use for all her scraps. Suppose I should clean up the shop and use my scraps ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Answered on that other thread. Board is cupped a bit, is all….look at the edges…pins are flush, there.

Had to do a B EE RR U N, this evening…5 hours of shop time..and NO Beer? Now have a few Guinness Draught Stout in the fridge, besides the one in me. had a few other supplies to get, anyway…got inside Wall E World about 5 minutes before the rain hit…and left about 5 minutes after it quit…

Kind of sore, tonight…may need that second Guinness….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*bandit* Are they hand cut? I figured you had something up your sleeve the wasn't obvious.

I did B EE RR U N as part of a combo run at Costco. Since we out of Corona, that is what I picked up ;-)) Hope is was all in the bottle in the case.


----------



## bandit571

Dovetails are indeed handcut…









A bandsaw does a few of the cuts.
.








Then back to the chisels


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought they are. I told a friend years ago I was talking to about woodworking I was going to learn how to cut dovetails. He said he wanted to learn that too. Later I asked if he had tried it. He said he bought a jig and made some ;-)) ;-)) ;-)) I used a saw and chisel. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I told y'all it was a wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW. Found proof on the local FB photo page.


----------



## bandit571

Ah..the Lonely Mountain…

weather today? Sucks….north wind at 17 mph, mid 40s for the highs, rain all the live long day….overcast..

Good day to hide out IN the shop, after Lunch has settled. Will see IF I can earn another COLD Guinness Draught Stout…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful morning here as well. Headed to 71.

I've got a stack of strip glue ups to clean up and a table full of other strips to glue up. I'm kicking the idea of just tossing a box of small pieces to finally get them out of my hair.

Have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 62° just before sunrise. 93° and 13% RH at 10:30am, Heading for 102° today.

Glad to read others are having good weekend. 

Felt horrible yesterday. Slept 20 hours off/on. Brain is fogged, and running 1/4 speed when I am up.
Everything just past elbows and knees is partially numb or tingling, and feels like it is made of concrete. 
Lower back is sore. Got up early this morning as back hurts worse laying down. 
Heart rate, pressure, and blood oxygen all measure normal.
Probably an extension of existing autoimmune disorder; peripheral nephropathy symptoms are related Hashimoto's? Could be one of the other named diseases they keep thinking I have; Parkinson, ALS, RA? The online health checker suggests with back pain and pancreatitis history, chance it could be pancreatic cancer. 
What a lovely weekend. :-( 
Need some blood work, but lab is closed and only option is ER. No thank you. I will wait.

Sorry for health ranting. Don't worry about me, will either go away like it did last dozen times, or it won't and I will finally have a name for the affliction that hit me 5 years ago. sigh. Just hate being sick all the time.

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 61°F, Ol' Sol and the clouds are wrestling for control of the sky. It has been a draw so far. The weather man was wrong ;-) Hasn't been nasty for the foreseeable future ;-)

Keep the ol' chin up CaptK. That was about all I had to look forward to during the decade long migraine. They say to go to ER if it lasts more than a couple days, but I couldn't spend my life in there. Just have to be thankful it isn't one of those dreaded afflictions so many suffer. I kept my chin up and finally found resolution. You probably will too. A friend I lost about a month ago was always saying he would not see 80. He talked himself into it ;-( 76. Just learned yesterday another 40 year acquaintance bit the dust. So chin up and thankful for anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day. Look at all the advantages we have during lock down, Perfect excuse to procrastinate and be lazy without blame and guilt ;-))

The only down side is we can't go here this year:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3755446267830026


----------



## bandit571

56 degrees outside..spent the afternoon in the shop…after a ER visit….Hobo Spider bites on the right arm.

Rain has moved on, wind has died down, skies are clearing…gonna get COLD tonight.

Once I was done for the day IN the shop….set off the Bug Bomb. May go out and get another box, later.

Dry fit, today…









All 4 corners are done.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful sunny day out there today. It's currently 49 with calm winds and clear sky's. The high for today is 61.

Well, I gotta tell ya, I got a surprise when I opened the front door this morning. 









Yup, it's Rory Raccoon laying there near the bird feeder. He appears to be on his last breath as his breathing is labored. I want to put a bullet in his head but the wife doesn't want me to go near him. I guess I'll call the someone.

*Capt. Klutz*, I hope and pray you feel better my friend. I guess I never knew the depths of your illness before. Sorry to hear that.

*Burly Bob*, I know the feeling of the dreaded scrap pile. I have two bins full of "fireplace" scraps that I use to start a fire in the fireplace in the winter. However, I do have another pile that I keep for "just in case I need them". The size determines which one goes where. Good Luck with yours.

"Th, tha that's all folks" I'm out the door for now until It's nap time. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this morning….BRIGHT and sunny outside…supposed to get into the 60s, today…not bad, for a Monday…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

When I finally got out of the rack, I was dragging arse…..which is nothing new for me these days. I usually stay up till 2:30-3:00 a.m. now days….!! With my bad back and blurred vision, I don't move too fast, slowly making my way to the toilet, then the kitchen for my morning cup of java, and the whole pot. I looked out and it was very clabbered over and rain moving in after dinner sometime. Checked my phone, and it was 54, and now at this writing, it's 64, moving up to a high of 73 (perfect day). Emptied my rain gauge from the last rain we had a few days ago, and it had about 2.6" of rain. More on the way.

Don…..Your ******************** story reminded me of the time I left the house for a while, and when I came home there were two cop cars parked in front. I pulled in the shop and saw a ******************** in the front yard. It was dead. I guess someone out walking spotted it, and called the police. Then the animal control officer pulled up. Being curious I asked what was going on. The ******************** had collapsed and died in the front yard….They hauled it off, and that was the end of that.

C.Klutz……Sure sorry to hear about your health problems. It seems like when one thing starts some other health problem pops up. Sure hope you can get it all taken care of….Just take it easy, don't overdo, and get plenty of rest w/ meds if needed. I think a lot of us on here are living on meds…..I know I do anymore….Just a bunch of old, wore out farts that's had and having some rough days…….!!! I've always said that getting old and stove up ain't for sissies…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm done with the Scrap pile. I threw in the towel and called a guy who was delighted to get that box of black walnut scraps. What a friggin relief to be rid of them. Now I can do something a bit more productive.

It's a beautiful day here headed to 70. A good day for yard work.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another beautiful morning with nary a cloud in the sky. It's currently 49 and heading to 60. We had some rain move through the area last night but, not much accumulation. However, tonight through Thursday we'll get more rain and they predict it will be a toad strangler. We're supposed to get upwards of 2-4 inches.

Well the saga of Rory the Raccoon is over. I tried to find someone to come get him. Animal control only picks up dogs and cats. Most of the offices are closed because of the virus. So it was very difficult to vacate poor Rory. He was on his last breath for about 4-5 hours before relief finally showed up. He would move around every so often but, would only move about 2 inches at the most. Then a cop came by to help put him down but, Rory beat us both and unknowingly died about 20 minutes before the cop showed up.

Well that's all I have to say about that. I hope you all have a great day. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Some clouds with 65° at sunrise, already 74° two hours later. Heading for 100°. 
Weather folks have heat and ozone air alerts posted thru Thursday with 104° forecast Weds-Fri.

Thanks for kind words everyone.

Was supposedly 102° yesterday, don't know as I spent it inside recovering from Sunday's escapade. 
Despite partially numb hands/feet, and shuffling around like 100 yr old due Uncle Arty; 
spent 3 hours in 99° heat Sunday afternoon trying to improve my mood by getting something accomplished. 
Added the exterior skins plus some trim where hinges mount on shed doors. 
Only took me a week to go from this:








.
to this:








.
10 years ago built a shed in two weeks. Been tinkering on this for 3 months now. Getting slow in my old age. 
SWMBO keeps telling me I have finish shed before I am ALLOWED to kick bucket. LOL

Need to pick up door bottom seal/sweep, so I know how much space to leave under doors before I mount hinges, lock hardware, and rest of trim. Then only thing left is painting to match house.

Feeling a little better today than last weekend. Peripheral nerves have slight electrical buzzing, feels like insects on my skin all time. Mostly annoying. 
Might run out to BORG for supplies today trying to catch Covid-19 again? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice looking doors there Capt. I do know what your talking about getting old and slowing down. Kinda sucks, don't it?

Glued up a couple of cutting boards from maple counter tops ends a friend gave me. I need to percolate a couple of ideas for the next project.

It's a nice sunny day here but a few showers are in the forecast. Looks like it might hit the low 70's.

This virus stuff is getting real old.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to hit 71 here..before the rains come back….

Maybe in about an hour…I sneak off to the shop…and start clearing a forest of clamps…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 62°F,High overcast ceiling at 14,000 with Ol' Sol buring big enuf hole in the clouds to make it sunny without blue sky.

Shed doors do look good Capt K.

I am beginning to think working would be worthwhile to avoid old age, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a door to be made…









Case is in it's new home, and has the required lean back….may use the old til for backsaw?









Before I trip over it…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gang. Not much going on here. It's 50° after getting to about 60. Rain came through this afternoon and cooled things down, not that it needed cooling off.

Working on a shoe rack for the laundry room. Used a wide oak board left from what Deb's brother gave me. It was a good choice as it was pretty wonky and wouldn't have been good for much else.

Don - Glad to hear your saga with Rory is over, even though it didn't end well for the little trash bandit. He's probably enjoying last week's fish in that big dumpster in the sky.

CaptK - Those doors are looking good. I'll bet you'll be happy when the shed is finally done. Glad to hear you're feeling better, but don't ignore the symptoms. When you mentioned feeling like bugs crawling on you, it reminded of my sister. She had the same thing and it took them a long time to figure out it was Graves disease. Can't find it through normal thyroid test.

Bandit - the saw till is looking good. You're knocking out these projects like some kind of machine. Oh, wait. You don't hardly use machine. What a conundrum….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday turned into a real bust.

Bought a fishing license and plugged in the battery charge on my boat. All three batteries are dead. I my shop around a little to find the best deal here. So fishing is out for today, just as well it's suppose to be real windy up at the lake.
I sure didn't want to spend $400, but I guess I'll have to suck it up and get it done.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hell has arrived early this year in Phoenix!
93° at 10:00am, heading for 103° in burbs. Overnight low was 70°.
Same boring weather pattern expected next 10 days.

Weather wench on TV last night was all excited that Phoenix might tie the record highest temp for April (since temperatures were recorded), if they hit 105° today. Virus isolation has obviously warped her brain if she thinks that is exciting.

*Bandit* Saw Till is looking good!

*Mike* The Dr's have been testing me for all kinds of things. Graves was ruled out early. The toughest part is a lot of autoimmune disorders have over lapping symptoms. Another challenge is many are found by eliminating the ones with known tests, and using symptoms left over to label the illness? My Dr calls it diagnosis by omission. Early onset Alzheimer's is another on the list. Could share more, but it's a depressing dive into black hole. 

BTW - Wife is always looking online to try to explain my health issues. She thinks I had mini stroke due Covid-19 blood clotting last weekend. She read that some folks have issues with extreme clotting causing mini strokes in otherwise healthy folks. One of the symptoms with mini stroke is numbness in extremities. Just what I need, another possible disease. lol

Feeling OK today. Didn't sleep well due restless legs last night. The buzzing and bugs can be hard to ignore? 
But i am retired and can nap anytime I want. Na-nana-naa-nah 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Captain K… be careful with Google MD…it'll tell you you've a Martian creeping skin disease or have some kind of Vulcan gastronomical evacuation ailment.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

45° and rainy. Had some storms last night and steady rain most of today. No rain gauge but I'd be surprised if we didn't get 2" or more.

CaptK - yeah, I too am retired, but napping isn't easy for me. I was up at 3am Monday and still awake until after 3am last night, got up at 6:30 this morning and STILL can't nap. Grrr…

I might as well get something done in the shop. No power saws though.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Bob, all three batteries dead at once really stinks. I was pissed when the one on my boat was dead. I've started shopping for another and I want something 08' or newer with no wood in the hull only fiberglass, 19' -21' and an I/O. 190hp is the limit for the local lake so the 4.3 Mercruiser or Volvo Penta would be ideal. There seems to be a plethora of options and I'm highly familiar with outboards but I/O is less chartered territory for me, outboards are limited to 115hp thus my reason for wanting an I/O. It seems I may have missed the best deals as the end of last season (boating season never really ends down here) had what looked like some really good prices but I wasn't yet ready to buy and now I am.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah it sucked. I got a decent deal at the tire shop here. Had to shell out $325. Next I'm definitely completely going to disconnect them from the boat and put them on a battery maintainer.
Boy did we have a bodacious rain storm this evening. I'll curious to see how much rain we got.


----------



## bandit571

Weather outside…Dark, with continued dark until morning….

from the "Hippy Dippy Weatherman"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terrible, wet,cold day yesterday. Today sunny and warm. Guess we will do some pump training.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We bought Cindy a new car on Tuesday. The car came from a dealer in Indiana. They met us halfway in effingham IL, but cindy didn't feel good about spending 2 1/2 hours in a car that just had strangers in it. So, I took along the trailer and loaded it up for the ride home. Her old car just became my second vehicle. I will drive it to work to save miles on my truck.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Weather outside…Dark, with continued dark until morning….
> from the "Hippy Dippy Weatherman"
> - bandit571


Dark has passed with widely scattered light appearing on horizon. ;-)

71° and 30% RH right now, which is nowhere near the forecast low of 66°?
Slight breeze outside which feels nice. 
Might sound weird, but can smell that heat is coming? Expecting another record breaking temperature day for April today, with 102° forecast in suburbs, and 103° downtown.

*Mike* LOL
No worries. Martian creeping skin disease and Vulcan gastronomical evacuation ailment had really mild symptoms. Had a quick recovery after some roasted Tribble soup. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little on the chilly and damp side this morning due to the cold rain falling and the winds out of the north. The temp is currently 48 and only gonna get to 50 today. But, the doors are open in the shop.

I'm out in the shop today engraving some business card holders for the on-line store. It's slow tedious work, but it's exciting to see how they turn out. When I get done, I'll show a picture of my results.

*WI Mike*, I usually wake up early every morning but I try to stay in bed as long as I can until I just can't stand it any longer. I leave my wife in bed sleeping since I never know if she had a bad night sleeping. Which means no power equipment can run either.

*FF Bill*, When I was chief, doing pump training was always a good fall back for unscheduled training. However, I used to throw the SOP's in there for the fun of it. You know, response training, team hose advancements and the like. The group hated that. They want to play with the pumps all the time.

You wouldn't believe this but, I started writing my piece about two hours ago while I was in the middle of the engraving. Time slipped by and I forgot about it. So, with nothing more to say other than, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run…rather cold, windy, and a touch of rain…no blue sky in sight….might just finish Lunch, and then hide out in the shop…set off a Bug Bomb a little while ago down there…waiting for the "All Clear"..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we just put a new CAFS pumper into service this week, so we have been doing a lot of training with it.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. The clouds finally moved out and temps got up to low 60"s. It's still pretty windy though. We ended up with over 2" of rain. Some areas got closer to 4". Found a wet spot on the basement wall :-(

Say hello to the newest family member










Picked it up off Craigslist this afternoon. Turned it on, but haven't cut anything with it yet

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Congratulations *Mike*! ^^^ If you got that for $150 you mentioned in PM, you got a bargain.

It's hot 102° outside. Spent 90 minutes adding back stop to door jam, and installing lock hardware on shed doors. Had to come inside to cool off. Still have to go back outside to clean up now.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

CaptK - Actually, I got it for $130


----------



## bandit571

Door is in the clamps…at least the Frame & Panel part..









Will build and install the collar tomorrow…maybe…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix skies got cloudy this afternoon? Temp is down to 98° at 5:30pm when I quite working.

Probably over did it outside today. A dehydration headache is trying to get started. Belly is so full of fluids I make sloshing sounds when I get up and walk. lol

I was good making progress and my foolish brain thought another 15 minutes wouldn't hurt? 
After another hour, had reached a milestone where I felt something was accomplished and I stopped. 
Shed doors are finally hung!

















Day was filled Klutz events. Ran out of trim board stock. Ran out of panel adhesive. Lots and lots of little adjustments left. Doors are little too thick for gaps, and need to round over the inside edge to fix some interference issues. Still need to add upper/lower spring pin locks, main door cross pins, carriage bolts to hinges (prevent removing screws from outside to remove doors), bottom door sweep to reduce bug infiltration, and add some air vents. Why is hardware always a PIA?

Looked at back/south side of shed for vent location, and noticed how brutal the Arizona sun is to painted wood outdoors. The oil based primer is already showing vertical expansion cracks. :-(








.
Have to paint the silly thing a 'house coordinating' color per HOA rules. So only applied one coat of primer initially. But I didn't expect this degradation to happen so fast. Looks like another BORG visit is in my future.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A dark and dreary start to the "Merry Month of May".... weather outside? Sucks…..

In 2 weeks, I'll turn 67…...is that an Olde Pharte status?

Fun later, have a few clamps to remove…..and later re-attach them a little bit differently….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sun is out in it's full glory and the sky's are clear blue. The temp is 49 heading to 66 today. We've had a couple of days of rain and now the grass needs mowing again but that rain sure greened the lawn up though.

*FF Bill*, I get the pump practice now. Sounds exciting!

*Captain Klutz*, the shed doors look beefy enough and they look good too. Nice job.

*WI Mike*, nice new saw. I have one too but, I haven't used it in about 2 years. If you would've lived closer, I'd have given it to you.

Well, I wrapped up my engraving yesterday afternoon after completing several jobs. I'm not overly excited about my engraving but, I'm sure they will do. I'll take pictures today. The hard part about the engraving is #1, finding a decent JPG to use, #2 spending the time to do the engraving, usually takes 1/2 hour to do one piece. And #3, hauling my lap top out to the shop to do the job. I just hope it's all worth it in the long run.

The wife wanted to go to the post office yesterday, so we jumped in the truck to take off and the truck wouldn't start. The battery was dead. This has been the second time this has happened so, I put the charger on the battery and waited a while to try to start it, but nothing happened, not even a click. So, I called the dealer and complained to them about it. It's a 2018 leased Chevy. He said that because of all the electronics in the vehicle, the battery is constantly being drained. What a crappy design flaw. Anyway the truck is at the dealership getting a new battery. How stupid!

Sorry for the rant, It's time to head out to the shop and cool off a bit after that rant. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.
Sunny 76° & 23% at 7:30 am. Heading for 102° today, which still might be record high for May 1st?

*Don* IMHO - Dealer is idiot, and/or lied to you. Chevy battery drain issues are pet peeve of mine. 
It is due ONE electronic box, not all of them. >>> The Onstar system. 
They keep the dam phone connection running 24/7 for first day after each turn off. Then turn it back on every hour to wake up ALL vehicle electronics, check systems status (engine computer, temp, tires, location, door locks, etc), and report back to mother ship. The frequency of status/location checks is reduced over time, the longer that passes since vehicle was driven. But it is still way too often IMHO. 
Living in a rural area, or cell dead zone; where transmitter is using highest power levels of analog cellular, the drain is enormous - like leaving interior lights on. Except you can't leave interior lights on any more, they auto shut off after while.
If you had Onstar app alerts setup to txt msg, would likely have seen a low battery message at one point? At least I used to, when vehicle was parked for more than 2 weeks while I was traveling for business, till I cancelled my Onstar service. 
If you are not using Onstar for remote vehicle monitoring, and don't live in area where you need Onstar theft recovery capabilities; pull the fuse for phone system when store vehicle for more than couple days. It won't impact the normal door remote entry, or ability to drive the vehicle. Some vehicles folks recommend pulling the connector from Onstar cellular box behind the glove box to fix the issue.
Have a friend who wrote code for the system. Onstar is dumb, dumb, dumb. Some call it ludicrous? If you cancel service they don't deactivate the phone home system till 90 days after warranty runs out; so they can collect usage data, while claiming it is in case change your mind and want old phone number back. :-(
The phone home usage details was in fine print of Onstar contract. :-(
There is supposed to be setting you can change online to reduce the frequency of offline vehicle communication, created for folks in cell signal challenged areas to reduce battery drain? If Dealer didn't mention this well known issue and settings, either had an idiot or they changed something since I last had service couple years ago.
Rant mode off, sorry if I offend anyone's delicate sensitivities.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, for the reasons you stated, we never activated onstar on my wife's GM. That GM is moving (or largely has moved) to VIN locked modules is another reason they would be a lease only option for me, only I don't lease. You mentioned it was dumb, I found somewhere they're not too difficult, for a properly motivated person to hack, allowing remote control of power output, lights and locks among other things.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's bright sunny and colder today.

Sounds like dead batteries are catchy here. I've got to get my boat batteries wired in and tied down. I had to have the wife sew new buckle on two of the nylon straps. They both broke as I went to cinch them down.

Putting the finishing coats of salad bowl seal on 3 cutting boards. Then get some clipboards ready for varnish.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Nothing going on around my homestead, as far as woodworking, leather working, or anything. Been feeling poorly the last few days, and health issues are kicking in, seems like.

Weather: It was 54 for the low this morning w/ plenty of sun, wind at 5 mph., and the humidity is


Code:


 47%. Not a good pressure for fishing

 30.01, which is a touch high. Currently it is 73, heading to 80……!! Rain in about 3 days…

From all the postings you guys sound like you're staying busy w/ doing projects. It must be nice…..!!!

Don…...Be sure and post some of your engraving projects. I'd like to see what your doing. I looked at your website, and judging from what I saw, it looks A-1……!! And I agree with Captain Klutz….That sounds like bulls*^t about the battery. The truck is only 2 years old, and unless the battery had a couple of dead cells or more, there is no way it should have a dead battery….!! My Suburban is a 2013 with the same battery, and I've had OnStar since I bought it, and my truck is a 2014 w/ OnStar…..no problems on either one as far as battery trouble. I think it had a battery that was going bad. A good battery should last a long time. The alternator should keep the battery built up unless it's going bad, also…that's a possibility too…..

BurlyBob…..I didn't think your boat batteries were that old…? The batteries in my boat are at least 6 years old, and still going strong. Never had a problem with them at all….!! I have 4 batteries…..One has a switch-over that I can use in case the cranking battery goes out on the lake. I flip a switch wired from the trolling batteries to start it, flip it back off once the motor starts, or I get back to the ramp. I have a 3 bank on-board charger( puts out 15 amps per battery), and about every 2-3 weeks I go out to the shop and top them off just to keep them charged…..!! A good on-board charger saves a lot of time hooking up external battery chargers……!! Just my pennies worth of info……!!

Mike…..I've got q DeWalt DW788 20" scroll saw I bought brand new, complete w/ stand etc. about 10-12years ago. I've never used it, and turned it on twice. It's the most useless tool in my shop. It sits gathering dust. I found out I don't like scrolling, and it hurts my back terribly to sit on a stool w/o a back to lean against. I'll either give it to my son, or sell it. I'd rather use my bandsaw or jigsaw, but prefer the bandsaw……!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to nearly 70°F under right blue skies, a migraine trigger day, so will keep the shades on, maybe 2 pair.

Bad news is the lock down caused my pickup battery to die too ;-(( Good news is it took over a month to do it ;-) Possibly the best truck Ford ever made, 99 Diesel. Unfortunately, they made them to generate more sales giving auto thieves advantages over owners. ;-((

*WI Mike* That saw looks like a dream come true.

The gubberner will extend the May 4th lockup for honest folks today. I wish he would include restrictions on criminal activities too. Mail and package theft is up 141% since the houses are all occupied now. Shootings seem to be daily. I suppose the drug people are having more competition as customers have fewer resources.

Not sure when I'll get any wood projects done. Too busy dodging the bullets ;-((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> we never activated onstar on my wife s GM.
> - bigblockyeti


Lol, nice try, but Onstar doesn't need activation to send GM vehicle data home. 
Even if you don't activate, it still is connecting to Verizon network to send vehicle data while bumper to bumper warranty is active. Dealer is supposed to complete a regional registration process for every car that comes off the truck. What happens in hardware is Verizon learns the MAC id for network connection and IMEI for cellular radio, and dealer registers the dealership code. That way the car can make free 911 calls if needed, just like any unregistered cell phone.

And yes, once the phone number is collected using a cellular band packet sniffer; and you find the required decryption software in dark web; can control the basic car functions. You still have to overcome the key lock on steering column to drive the vehicle, but contents are easily removed (or car stripped) with quick software hack of box. 
Without Onstar being registered, if does disable the more common 'script kiddie' hacks using any old rooted Android phone. But serious thief has other methods of reaching Onstar radio.

Guess, you're probably thinking maybe I might have worked for GM, or am a secret hacker? I should stop now. HaHa

Cheers!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, just realized I missed my 6 yr 'since joining LumberJocks' anniversary 9 days ago?
#IAMAKLUTZ !!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Captain, nothing you're saying isn't available via a quick search on the interwebs. As a former mechanic and AAA driver I learned to HATE GM. I won't be giving them any of my money. However, many of the other manufacturers have similar practices albeit not nearly as intrusive as GMs.

77 degrees and 32% humidity at the time of posting. Sunny and light winds at 1 - 2 mph. Going out to turkey hunt this weekend. I'd sure like to bag one.


----------



## bandit571

Sun came out!....might even warm up a bit. Door collar has been cut to fit, and is now waiting on glue to dry…sitting here, having a sammich for a late lunch…and a Guinness Blonde to wash it down…


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, one battery was new last year and the other 2 were original to the boat a 2015. Found this morning I had left the run/off switch on all winter. Pretty sure that screw up taught me a very expensive lesson.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, Mine always slips by too so I have to wait another year to celebrate ;-(( It should be in a couple days, Sunday. Thanks for the reminder.

I wonder when the Chinese will hack and stop our freeways? Justice Department is after them. Wonder if we have an extradition treaty? ;-))

"According to Forbes, "Four members of the Chinese military have been indicted over the huge hack of credit agency Equifax, which led to the personal data of nearly 150 million Americans' information being stolen in 2017. Named defendants are Wu Zhiyong, Wang Qian, Xu Kei and Liu Lei, allegedly members of China's People's Liberation Army."

Which cars are the most private?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Guess, you re probably thinking maybe I might have worked for GM, or am a secret hacker? I should stop now. HaHa
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Based on what you've said over the years, I always assumed both. The car is a 2008, second to last year before the brand was dropped and the first year they finally got all the bugs out of the engine and transmission. With ~85K miles on it now and we're finally not being overtaxed to have our vehicles rust out from underneath us like it was in ohio, I'm hoping to keep it for a while longer. It's even got shiny new tires in the garage ready to be installed.


----------



## rockusaf

Really sunny and 75 here today and I've got 2 projects going out in the shop bur since I started working nights it's hard to get motivated to get out there.

Klutz, you're making me want to start pulling wires out of m wife's car. My daily driver is a Chevy too but since it's a 1991 not worried about that one.

Rock


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guess, you re probably thinking maybe I might have worked for GM, or am a secret hacker? I should stop now. HaHa
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> Based on what you ve said over the years, I always assumed both. The car is a 2008, second to last year before the brand was dropped and the first year they finally got all the bugs out of the engine and transmission. With ~85K miles on it now and we re finally not being overtaxed to have our vehicles rust out from underneath us like it was in ohio, I m hoping to keep it for a while longer. It s even got shiny new tires in the garage ready to be installed.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


These Chevy horror stories sound bad, but it was Chrysler Town and Country that cured me of buy American. Brakes last less than 20,000, door locks opened by radio signals in the area, transmission issues, door window operator issues. We traded it in and the mechanic that was evaluating it blew up the engine!

One day I mentioned we have transmission problems again. The service manager said their records didn't show any previous transmission issues. They must have been in Lemon Law defense mode doing creative record keeping ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's supposed to be 85° tomorrow. I've been waiting for a good warm day to pour epoxy on the firehouse table. I think tomorrow will be the day. I put up a pop up tent in the garage and wrapped it with plastic sheeting to control the dust. Wish me luck. Either way, pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Are you talking about a switch on the dash to start / stop the engine…? I have a switch under the rear deck on my boat that you throw (like an on/off switch when you come off the lake. It kills all the power to everything to keep from draining the batteries, all the dash switches, trolling motor batteries, etc. My motor is a Pro XS 250 hp., and that big sucker drains a lot of juice w/ all the computer components…..if you don't throw that switch it'll drain everything. So if you forget and leave the key on, it'll kill it, too…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's partly cloudy with a light breeze and temp at 55 and moving on up to 70 glorious degrees today.

Boy, I didn't know I was starting a fire storm with GM. Ya, I couldn't believe it either what the service manager said but, as it turns out the batteries were dead but the cause was the starter. I don't know what happened to the starter, but they replaced it with no cost to me. Could the starter have a short in it? Anyways, that was the easy part, I had to argue with them to bring the truck back to me other than me going to get it. My wife is immune compromised and I didn't want to bring anything home to her. So, they finally agreed to bring me my truck. The next vehicle hopefully will be a Jeep or Dodge.

As promised, I took a picture of my engraving and here they are. I'm learning as I go so….. 









I hope to get better at it. They are engraved using a jpg but to get them clearer I have to use a png something else I can't remember. Doesn't matter, I don't know how to use them anyway. LOL

That's it from me. It's time to head out to the shop and screw something up. Stay safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seal coat of epoxy is on. Now I have to wait 3 more hours for the flood coat.







p


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Has been warm like in the upper 70's here the last few days. All sunshine and no rain so the grass is looking dry. Too early to water around here but might have to.

Have been real busy in the shop. Guess folks ran out of other stuff to buy so they found me.

Don those look good to me. I always use jpg files and focus the laser every project and they seem to get the fine details good.

Table is looking good Bill. Hope the next coat comes out perfect. That is a showpiece.


----------



## bandit571

cooled down to 78 degrees outside…good thing this was a stiff breeze blowing.

New mower has been used, after it was assembled.

New grill because the old one was rusted out.

Will have to get the spark plug wires changed out..Monday.
A little worn out, right now….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wet, wild day in WW with a spring soaking in progress. 56°F

Table looks great from here Bill.

Your engraving looks good too, Don.

GM's starter solenoid is located in the starter. Ford's is mounted near the battery in all our ex-Fords and 99 diesel. When our Aerostar spontaneously combusted after have the recall work completed because of fire hazard, starter failure was the fire starter. The problem was in the ignition switch. It failed to release the starter cycle. As my bride drove a few miles the starter continued to run. Not being a continuous duty motor, it shorted out. That short circuit put so much stress on the battery, it melted the ground conductor. That is the area in the engine compartment where the fire started.

The fire investigator asked who cut the hole in the firewall allowing the fire to burn the whole car. I told him nobody that I know of. I did not modify the vehicle and only Ford had worked on it.

A few days later when I saw the vehicle, I opened the hood to see what he was talking about. There was a big hole in the fire wall. Right where the plastic heater and melted and burned away. Why call it a fire wall if they are going to use combustibles? Aren't firewalls supposed to prevent fire, not spread them?

At that time there was a website called BurningFords.com. Lots of horror stories. 
I learned Aerostars had slipping out of park and backing away problems. That happened to me on a 1967 Galaxie when I was tuning it up about 1975. The Aerostar burned in 2001. Ford must not have been trying very hard to make a safe parking pall for their transmissions if they couldn't get it done in 25 years, eh?

Anyways, mowed the lawn yesterday. I'd have to use a boat to mow today ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Rick that's pretty much what happened. So like I said this next winter everything gets disconnected. Next time I take the boat to the shop I'm going to have them put on some sort of switch that I can flip and it will totally keep the power shut off from the dash and the trolling motor. I've got a Pro XS 150. Guess this has been one of those famous …teachable moments! But why do I always have to learn the hard way?

Bill that's a great looking table. The Guys are going to love it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is what I did to our 5th wheel when we left it at the Tree Farm. The CO and propane sensors would draw the battteries dead if we were gone more than a week or 2. I put a switch on the battery to kill the whole thing. Taking the fuses in & out every time got to be too much of a PIA.

I put a new blade and spark plug on the lawn mower yesterday. The plug required a metric wrench and the blade a fractional ;-( Good thing we don't have 3 options ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Dodge Grand Caravan, 2010…3.3 V6…..Wires were installed when Dodge built the motor….Replace the plugs last year….dodge also installed those…Van has over 180,000 miles on it.

having issues with the door locks….they keep locking on their own. Even without the key in the van. THAT will be the next item on the repair list.

Menard's in Sidney, OH. today, if you went in without a mask…they made you BUY one ($1) before you could go any further into the store….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is supposed to reach in the 70's today as it did yesterday.

This is gonna be short as I have church on-line in about 20 minutes.

I went and picked up a couple of nice hand planes yesterday from a guys that lives about 45 minutes away. I think I did pretty good. Check this out. It's a Stanley Gates self setting G-3 plane.




























I'm pretty excited about it. That's all folks so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 59° and sunny this morning. Should get close to 70 following yesterday's low 70's. Tonight the temps will drop and we'll be stuck in the 50's for as far as the forecast goes :-(

Yesterday was spent cleaning the garage and deck.










Don - card holders look good. I'm tempted to look into getting a laser, but can't quite justify it (yet). And nice find on the plane.

Bill - The table is looking awsome. Can't wait to see when final coat is done.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?
Sunny 91° & 15% RH at 10:30am in Phoenix today. 
Heading for 95°, which is nice cool down from last week 105°. 
Low as 69°, but lasted maybe 20 minutes just before sunrise. lol

Didn't sleep well last night, so started working on shed hardware just after sunrise. 
Needed water, and decided to jump online and say Hi!

*Mike* - that garage looks too clean and lonely. Need to fill it up with power tools quick, before something silly like car/truck moves in! 

*Bill* - table looks to nice to use. 

*Don* - Never seen a Stanley G3 in person. Better buy some lottery tickets with that kind of luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Almost 70 outside..rain went south of here.

Lowes had 30-40 people waiting in line outside the door….one out = one gets in. Got there right as 20 were sent in, only 10 ahead of me…..all for two sticks of chair rail molding, and a box of small nails….

Last of the 20 concrete pavers have been laid down, had a bit of site prep first….only need 40 more, and a few bags of sand to fill in the small gaps.

tried this thing out, last night..








The two red circles? One is a lighter…the other came with the grill, a grate lifter….


----------



## BurlyBob

Great score there Don.

Nothing new, except it's colder than yesterday. May only get to the mid 50's and more rain with it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Don. Pretty nifty work on the card holders. That laser etching is pretty cool.

Bill. Wowza! That's some table you have there. Looking forward to seeing it after the final pour.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather folks lied to me.  High is now 98°, when then said 95° this morning. :-(

Finished mounting the remaining shed door hardware. Mounting integral cane bars to lock door frames was a bunch of extra work. So was swapping out half the wood screws for carriage bolts. I am my own worst enemy making things too deluxe. #IAMAKLUTZ
Mounted door bottom sweeps/seals to keep bugs out, and 12×12 vent to reduce internal temps. Started on some caulk work after sealing the vent, plus some paint prep; but heat finally chased me inside. 
Only task left to do now is prep and paint. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is the table after the final pour. It is very good, but a few spots I wish were better. I'll have better pictures later.


----------



## Firewood

Well, the cold front came through










We dropped 24° in less than 2 hours. That's all I have to say about that.

Dang, Bill, the table came out awsome! That's something to be proud of!

Well, gotta go fill the stoker. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

Found a different chart that shows our temperature drop was less than an hour










Currently, it's 36° and clear. :-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning.
Widely scattered light appearing with 65° & 30% RH at sunrise. Heading for 98°.

That makes for a 33° change in temperature in ~6 hours. Not as exciting 24° in one hour, just funny to compare when you realize that large temperature swings are normal for desert SW? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Clear as a bell, this morning..and 48 degrees out.

Monday…yuck


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy and chilly here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 43 with a light breeze out of the north. The high for today is 56. A far cry from what we had yesterday at 78. Not a big of a drop as WI Mike, but it's still cold.

Thanks guys on the laser engraving. It's fun but time consuming. If I could get someone else to do the engraving for me like my wife, I'd be happier. I'd rather be making sawdust. LOL And the plane, is pretty cool. I never even heard of a Gage plane before Saturday. I bought it because it was different. It's in rather good shape. Most of the japanning is still there. I had also purchased a number 31 transitional as well and I worked on that yesterday in the shop.

*FF Bill*, that is a nice table. You should be very proud of yourself. You done a very nice job.

Well, I think I'll head out to the shop and do some more work on the plane today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## DrDirt

Nickle size hail this morning in central kansas


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining, it's pouring…...


----------



## bandit571

Mid 40s outside, and rain….weather? Sucks.


----------



## Firewood

Low 40's this morning. Took a brisk 30 minute walk. Will finish the shoe rack today. Maybe start on a recipe box next. We'll see

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained cats and dogs last night, lost power for ~3 hours but thankfully was back on before 5:30am. The kids all got scared from the thunder and headed to our bedroom, in the bed and on the floor, I couldn't take it so slept on the couch. UPS the modem and router are plugged into is less than 1.5 years old but started beeping in less than an hour after the power went out so I'm guessing the battery is about shot, for $50 I'm not surprised but was hoping for closer to ~4 years before needing to replace it.

My shed was approved by the HOA in the middle of January, I expected to pour the slab and start building in the middle of February but getting all the i's dotted and t's crossed with the county presented a slight (very slight) delay. Then I discovered the grade that looked like no more than 6" out of level was 17"+ out diagonally so bringing in dirt (by hand) commenced and the virus halted my desire to have any strangers here doing anything so that's added more delay. I finally bought a transit a little over a week ago and I was please to learn my string level had netted good results around the perimeter of the foundation with nothing more than 1/2" out. Rain has held me up on multiple weekends too but it's looking like there might be light at the end of the tunnel as I'm headed to get the last of the wood for the forms, vapor barrier, rebar & ties and steel mesh later today. Forms tomorrow and hopefully gravel too, compaction Thursday, inspection Friday and pouring on Saturday. At least that's the plan, the inspection can be done remotely by some good pictures as this is only a shed, it's not as critical as a dwelling in the eyes of the county. Judging the crap that passes in dwellings, this should be a slam dunk. Just praying for the rest of the week to stay dry!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It has rained its butt off around my homestead the last 3 days. Hard rain w/ a little hail yesterday. Dark, black skies prevailed for about 2+ hours…...it got a little scary around here, but no tornado warnings, etc. Last night about supper time, it hit again, but luckily no hail this time….just boo coos of rain. Then about 11:30 we lost the internet, and it was down all night…...came back on in the wee hours of the morning. I hate the IP we have. Seems like the 'net goes down about 2-3 times a week (?). But being rural, we're limited in IP choices…..we have one…!!

The weather: It's been mighty cool around here with lows in the mid to high 50's, and daytime highs are 60's and 70's. The low this morning was 50, and it's 61 now heading to 72…nice….Clabbered up skies, and the humidity is at 72 %.....!! There is a slight breeze at 7 mph. The pressure is at 29.98, so that might keep the tornados away...

I've been doing some rough sketches for some storage cabinets that will go behind my fence on the miter saw. That is wasted space that can be utilized for whatever…..!!! Being able to do it is the problem. I can't manhandle sheets of plywood, or get lumber off the rack w/o a ladder, which I can't climb….I'm screwed………..!!! It's been 7 months now since my back surgery, and it hurts like it did 2-3 years ago…..!! What a waste of good hardware.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 bright, sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Almost ready to post as a Project..maybe…









Should I include the door hanger?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, Hot, 103° with 8% RH outside.

Spent a couple hours yesterday on shed paint prep. Ran out of caulk and had to stop.
Air was calm yesterday, and was not too bad working in morning sun.

But then there is this problem:
Have strong allergy to ALL tree pollen, and have two of Palo Verde trees doing this in front yard:









Can not show largest tree (40ft+) as my street signs are underneath it. :-0)
Yard is littered 1" deep in yellow flowers and pollen. It's blowing into garage too. Hate Palo Verde trees!

Since wind is blowing, today is for running errands. 
Groceries, drugs, BORG; way too many stores; trying hard to catch that silly virus!

*Bandit* Nice saw till.

BTW - SWMBO moved the goal post again. Now that shed construction is complete, and only needs paint; she has decided I can't kick the bucket till I finish the blanket chest. I don't understand? She keeps saying she wants to kill me, then won't let me die until I finish the next project. Wished she would make up her mind. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill your table looks fantastic.

Another great project there bandit.

I took the boat up to the lake this morning. It was suppose to be 5-10mph winds. About 3 hours later I gave up due to heavier winds. Only one dinky perch. It's looking like Friday is the next best at a lake that opened up last week.
At least everything on the boat works as it should. Now if the fish will just get hungry!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 46° - already warmer than it got all day yesterday. Will get close to 60 and sunny.

I finished the shoe rack yesterday. Not heirloom quality work, but…. it's a shoe rack.










We decided to put a Sunsetter awning on the deck. Even though other condos already have them, we can't go forward with it until the yard Nazis approve it. Grrr…. I may just order it anyway.

CaptK - wasn't that the blanket chest you were working on before you moved?

Bandit - As always, nice cabinet.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

67° at sunrise in Phoenix this morning. Heading for a warm 105° today.

If I get my arse outside right now, can put in 4-5 hours work before it hits 100°, and it's time to come inside and terrorize LJ forums with lunch? LOL

*Mike* yes, blanket chest was started before move. :-( 
Been dancing around a pile of pre-cut cherry lumber for 6 months now.

As soon as I can clear another ~60sqft of floor space by moving stuff to shed, will have room to spread out wood working tools, clear off top of hand tool bench, and finally work some hard wood; without spending 30 minutes moving stuff around to work on each task. Right now, I spend more time making space, then getting job done.

Still not sure the shed is enough space? My 7' rail Unisaw work station feels a lot bigger in this garage than my last. Been thinking about a downsize to a shorter fence? But I don't want to cut my Unifence rail. :-(

Have so many projects on list; eucalyptus slab coffee table for daughter, olive wood decorative boxes; both using slab wood I picked up right before move. Also a 1/2 done kitchen table leaning against wall, 2 totes boxes of hand planes to refurb, need a under bench plane till, and a Unisaw refurb. They I can find a use for stack of 8/4 Mexican Kingwood, African Mahogany planks, 8/4 curly maple, and 250 bdft of cherry; all waiting for a cool project.

Had a wild thought? Wonder if I could get our beloved energizer bunny to move next door for couple months and help whittle down the project list? If nothing else, maybe some of his energy would rub off if he lived closer? 
HaHa
Would love to be vertical and working in shop more often. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I woke up this morning to a pretty steady rain. It's over for now.

Have any of you made mailbox door banks? I've got 2 doors with the plan to make banks for my grand sons. One of the doors won't open. I don't have the combination to either. How do I get these to open easily for the boys? My thought is to remove the guts of the tumbler. I'd appreciate any insights.

Looks like Friday is going to be a good day to try out a different reservoir.

Mike I really like that shoe rack of yours. I might put that on my to do list.


----------



## bandit571

Bright & sunny day outside…if you can stand mid-40s for a high. Errands have been run….

For once..I have no projects brewing in the shop….other than put things away….somewhere…

usually means a small box or two will be made….just to pass the time. Until then, just hanging around…









Saws inside? I have a few from each maker….Disston, Atkins, Richardson Brothers. Teeth counts vary, from a 5ppi rip, up to an 11ppi crosscut. Different models of saws…set aside any duplicates for now. May set the worst out at the curb…..not sure about keeping the hardware for them, yet.

Trying out a NEW wireless keyboard and mouse, right now….will see how they last.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained like crazy again yesterday and into the evening. I woke this morning to find my shed foundation at least not completely submerged but the perimeter footer was a moat and I apparently left my utility pump with my SIL when I moved in 18' so I had to improvise. 130' of extension cord, a 12V power supply and a boat bilge pump worked better than I expected it would. Now I just have to hope the rain holds off the next few days so I don't have to pump it out again.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

106° outside, steady 5-7mph wind, with 6% RH. 
Can feel the moisture being sucked off your skin when you walk outside.

Tried to install some OSB panels as kick plates inside shed this morning, but did not get very far. 
SWMBO got mad as the nail gun echo inside shed was shaking the bedroom wall and she decided today was 'sleep in' day due light work schedule? :-(
My oldest son was so annoyed, he recorded a rant video with noise in background on TikTok? lol

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and at a pleasant temperature with soothing noise level.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!

Is 99° & 8% RH outside just before lunch. 
Heading for 104° in suburbs, and 106° downtown Phoenix.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's May 8th today. It's snowing. I have nothing more to say about it :-(

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Nothing going on around my homestead. Just trying to stay safe from the "plague". My spouse was finally able to open her shop back up this week….she got the all clear, but has to wear a mask. She says it sucks…… The way I feel, I think I might have it….!!!

The weather: It has rained it's butt off the last couple of days, and raining right now, and all night last night. I looked, and there is 3" in the gauge. It was 53 for the low with all clabber and no sun. It's 55 now, and headed to 63…..I have my doubts. The humidity is at 89%, and a breeze at 8 mph. The lakes are full, and the dam is running 3-4 units trying to hold the water back. The White River below the dam is out of its banks now….That's about killing the trout fishing. That's all I have to say 'bout that…..!! Next week looks like 3-4 days of rain and thunderstorms.

Mike…...Geeez…..snowing in May.? I couldn't live where you do. That's unheard of here in my neck of the woods…It's as green as the Jolly Green Giant all over my neck of the woods…I'll gladly take that, and the weather is great……!! Nothing like good old Southern living…...lol..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, breezy, 100° at lunch time in Phoenix. Can feel the pressure dropping in my joints. 
Heading for only 101° today, as forecast predicts a cool down with more normal May temperatures by mid-week (low 90's) .

*Mike* It's snowing in May? I like it! BUT no pictures? sigh.

Due heat and minor shin injury due falling plywood sheet the other day working on shed, stayed indoors yesterday. Berries are on sale at grocery, and look amazing, so I made triple berry muffins.








Yum

Slept in today, to hot/late to work outside now. Got some bananas getting brown, might have to make banana nut bread next?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

CaptK - Yeah, it was just a very light snow. But still…. IT"S FREAKIN' MAY!! Which reminded me, On May 10th of 1990 we had 8" of heavy wet snow that caused huge problems with downed power lines and broken tree branches that were piled up along the road sides until August when they finally got caught up on clearing them out.

I hope you made enough for everyone…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike it was chilly down here today too, I almost needed long pants and something more than a short sleeve t-shirt, almost.


----------



## Firewood

BBYeti - Now thats just downright mean


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it's been another bunch of wunnerful, wunnerful days here in WW, 81°F under bright blue skies lately, no migraine triggered today. ;-)) ;-)) The Spring Soaking ended a day early ;-)) Only dropped .8", not much of a soaking, eh?

Wow Mike, Snow in May! I only saw that one time when I was a kid on the farm in Southern Idaho. I was setting irrigation water on the corn field in early May. The little corns were headed for knee high by the 4th, but only up about 4 or 5" then. It didn't stick and didn't snow enough to leave any moisture in the ground. We still had to irrigate.

I got some Crocosmia bulbs last fall for free, supposed to be a hummingbird attraction. I had them in the garage all winter. I planted them about 6 weeks ago. I was beginning to think I messed them up somehow. They are finally finding their way out of the ground.


----------



## BurlyBob

Spent about 6-7 hours on a reservoir an hour's drive from home. It was beautiful. Mirror glass water, some of the mountains still have snow and the fishing wasn't to bad. Finally did get my limit of trout. The smallest was 14" the largest was 17". I just might have to go by myself more often as I really enjoyed the quiet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds amazing BBob.
It rained a bunch last night, but I got tarpaper on the shed yesterday so it stayed dry. Tonight i put time on the roof.
I posted the table as a project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

32 frosty degrees this morning at my house. 35 is the record for St. Louis and it may not have gotten this cold in the city, but the record is broken at my house.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cold out this morning. The temp is almost freezing at 35. I saw some snow flakes coming down yesterday. I had the doors open for a short time and couldn't stand seeing the snowflakes, so I shut them down. The high for today is supposed to get up to 52, maybe.

*FF Bill*, I could've swore you would've got Top 3 on your table. The finish was flawless. But, you did get a 5th place finish.

*Burly Bob*, that fishing sounds great. I'd love to have some trout in a fry pan right about now. I can hear it sizzling now.

*Capt. K*, those muffins smell good!

Well, my wife has my day all planned for me. No shop work today for me. I have to help her clean and sort the junk in my office. I like it the way it is. I know where everything is. But, her stuff must go, it's crowding me out. LOL.

I hear her stirring so, it must be that time. I just want to say before I go, we have a bunch of great guys on here and I appreciate everyone of you guys. The wealth of knowledge and help is unsurpassed. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

38 WINDY degrees outside the window….mostly sunny, too.

Sitting here, all "stovedup".....face planted on my sidewalk last night….Knee, hands and elbow on the right side all bruised up….Xrays negative….just very sore….seems I no longer bounce when I fall flat.

Morning to ya….


----------



## Firewood

46° and sunny today. Should get to mid 50's

Dang Bandit. What the heck happened? Hope you heal up soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cold start for todays weather. It was 38 at my get up and coffee time. Grabbed a large cup after the toilet run, went out to the sunroom to watch the birds and tree rats playing and chasing each other, and turned on the heat out there. I've got to where I hit the rack around 2:30-3:00 a.m., and rise at 8:30-9:00…about 5 hours of sack time. I get up all "stove up" and stiff. Takes me ab out 2 hours to loosen up so I can move decent. Aches and pains a plenty.

The weather: Like I said, it was 38, plenty of sun,, and the humidity is low at 42%. Winds are very light at 3 mph. It's rose up now to 57, and the high will be 63. More rain moving in in a few days for about 4-5 days straight.

BurlyBob….Glad to hear you got out and went to the lake. Any time you can get a limit of fish, and a couple of nice ones, you've had a good day. Sometimes on my home lake it's hard to get a limit as the lake is so deep and clear. You can read a coke can label at 30 feet…..!! My average fishing depth is about 25-30 ft. They live deep here. Those trout will stink the skillet nicely…. Tasty…..!!

After being closed up for over a month, then going back to work, my spouse comes in beat. She got used to the "good life"...lol….Sleeping late, and getting up late. She's still talking about retirement. She's been doing the hair thang for over 35 years. I usually get my half of the $$$ on Saturday night…..)

bandit….Sorry to hear you're all stove up too…..I too have to be careful when I walk as my balance is poorly, and one eye is not working right….Just watch your step, and go slow….old fat people like us don't recover very easy, or quickly like we did when we were in our 20s, 30s, and 40s…..!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bandit be careful out there. You have way too many projects yet to build to be all broken up!

Looks like everyone is up and about. Sounds like a great day BBob. Anytime one can find calm water, quiet and a full limit of fish is near perfect.

Have been busy in the shop and now working on a material list and price for some folks that want a complete bedroom set. They are nearing retirement age and have a house in the hills that is their retirement dream home and want furniture design to match.

Things escalated quickly yesterday. Was trying to decide what method to use to attach the bed rails to the head and footboard. Sent a message to Don because I knew he made a bed awhile back and before long between him and Mike I now have plans and information for a complete bedroom furniture set. You LJ's are awesome, Thank You!

Have wanted a box joint jig for some time. In between projects I decided to make my own. Took ideas from several commercial and home built jigs and made one. Works great and easy to use. Now I just have to find a place to store it when not using it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, light breeze, 99° and 18% humidity. 
Excessive heat warnings have finally passed as we slowly creep down to normal May temperatures.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

It's friggin' snowing!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was a beautiful day. Sunny warm and a slight breeze. It was one of those days you dream for back in January or February! I'm hoping for a couple of them this next week so I can enjoy killing some trout on the lake. I need some for the smoker!

I hope everyone is enjoying this wonderful spring and the fantastic life God has given us. In the fullness of my years I have come to realize just how blesst I have been. I hope like me you all take a moment and consider how ours lives could ended had it had not been by but the loving hand of God. Oh brother, did I ever give him to kick me to the curb.
Thankfully Jesus, he kept me close to him and I'm here today.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 41°, raining and temps are dropping. We left our high of 50° behind at 3am. Not a very nice day out for Mother's day.

Bbob - well said, my friend. There is rarely a day that goes by I don't than God for all He has blessed me with.

Festus - That's a really nice looking jig! I cheated and bought the Incra i-Box jig.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….still sore, concrete doesn't "give" like a wood floor does…

51 cloudy degrees outside, bit of a breeze from the south. Looks like we'll be rainy today….but..NO SNOW.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 82° with 40% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning.
Scattered rain in foothills surrounding valley and western fringe suburbs overnight. 
All it did at my house was raise the humidity.

Heading for 97° today, but higher humidity will make it feel same or worse than 100°+ last few days. 

Make sure all the Mom's in your life have a blessed day today!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

The temperature has dropped to36° and the rain changed to…yep, you guessed it. At least it won't stick around.

Gave Deb the recipe box for Mother's day. Her card was a recipe card for motherhood with her favorite pic of the boys from 40 years ago. I shaved off some jerk points with that one.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 90°F and maybe beyond under bright blue skies.

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers everywhere and especially LJ's mothers.

Well said BBob. Hope you catch a smoker full your next time out on the lake ;-)


----------



## bandit571

59 degrees, with a severe Thunderstorm rolling through….tain't fit for man nor beasty out there…


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy oh o'boy did I ever screw up. I put a package of worms in a tackle box the other day and left them in the boat.
Holy crap o'dear what a a smell I got when I opened the tackle box this afternoon. Just about knocked me over the side the boat!

So in the very early am I'm headed to Thief Valley Reservoir. I fellow I worked with at the prison in Pendleton told me he was fishing it a couple of weeks back and caught some really nice trout. Downside is that this reservoir is in a wind tunnel, seriously. So I'm hoping to be on the water by 0600 and out before noon before the wind picks up. If I do any good I'll post a couple of photos.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's pretty clabbered here in Mid-Michigan. No sun for today and it's pretty chilly too. It's 37 currently and only gonna make it to 50. Cold for this time of year, but it isn't snowing, yay!

I got up early yesterday and made my wife some breakfast. I made her some corn grits, scrambled eggs and bacon. She was pretty happy. Then we attended church on-line and then proceeded to finish cleaning the office. After taking a break, I went out and mowed the lawn before it rained. Then we just lazed around the rest of the day. All in all, it was just another day for us old folks.

Festus, that is a nice Box Joint Jig you made. I hope it works out well for you. I haven't even used mine yet. But, it's there when I do need it.

Well gang, it's that time of day to head out to the shop and make sawdust. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…even the weather LOOKS like a Monday…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 40° and mostly sunny today. We'll only make it to upper 40's though. Looks like warmer (and wetter) weather is on the way.

I forgot to add a photo of the recipe box so here you go…









Bbob - Sorry, but that made me laugh. And it reminded me of the time I left a can of worms in the trunk. That left a lingering scent for longer than I would have liked.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been a bit cool here for the last few days and today is no exception. Only will be a high of 41° and some showers. Could be light snow in places with heavier snow in the mountains.

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate them. Since I made the box joint jig and the base was still on the router table I decided yesterday to make a spline jig also. Have one for the table saw but sometimes wanted to make wider or dovetail splines. Now I can and it works great too. Had to re-organize the shop a bit to find a place to store all my new stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's wet this morning. It rained off and on slightly earlier this morning, but really took off about an hour or so ago. Looks like rain and thunderstorms the rest of the week till Monday….so a weeks worth of moisture. It was cold when I rose at 11:25 (went to bed at 3:20 a.m.). It was 44 and wet, and still is….!! The humidity is at 80%, and light winds at 3 mph. Now thunder and lightening is starting. It's 48 now, and only going up to 51…….that's a big maybe…..!!

Mike….That's a nice recipe box for Deb's mothers day gift. Well thought out and planned big enough for those larger recipes. Beautiful Walnut, also.

I had to laugh at you guys leaving worms in your boats. I presume you're talking about rubber worms, and not live ones. You should try leaving a fish in the livewell for about a week…..you talk about rank smelling. One time years ago I was fishing a tournament and I knew I had a 5 fish limit to weigh in. My partner got his and my fish out, put them in the weigh-in bags and headed to the scales. He left one of mine in the livewell w/o counting them (damn amateur). Later I that week I was cleaning out the boat ( I had put the cover on after the tournament), and when I uncovered the boat, it stunk to high heaven. Opened the livewell and like to have gagged. The only way you can get that smell out is to use newspapers. I used soap and water, bleach, even tomato juice…..Nope…!! So…..a bag of worms is mild compared to that…..lol….!!

Mark…...Nice looking spline jig…..I've never used splines so I've never had a use for a jig….And…..I have no used for one now since I can't work the wood…..But I sure like how they look on projects…..!! But I made a box joint jig years ago to cut different size box joints. Haven't used it much, but at least I have it just in case…..!!

Yep…..the rain has really set in and gonna be around a while……!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Oooooh, look at the new avatar!









Box is out of the clamps….meh









Only one that would fit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to mid 70s I suppose. Yesterday did not make 90. Only got a Record 87°F along I-5 from Olympia through Seattle to Bellingham. Supposed to have light rain, .24" today, but Ol' Sol burned it off and we are under bright blue skies ;-)

That unexpected smell reminds me of a road kill skunk. It didn't smell when I past it so I thought I'd try the tail hair for fly tying. There was hardly any smell when I cut it off. I put it in my pickup canopy. When I got home and took it out a few hours later there was a faint whiff, no big deal. I took it down the basement. The next day when I got home from work, my wife said the house smells like skunk! It did! I took the skunk tail out and buried it. I have no idea if skunk tail is good for fly tying or not.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening,

I was sitting in the sunroom having my evening cups of java, looked out the window, and I could see a couple of snatch hairs just over 3" of rain in the gauge….and it's still coming down at this typing….will last all night and days to come…..! Just an FYI for your enjoyment…..Hey…..it's better than snow……!!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, breezy, 99° and 10% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.

Got a surprise yesterday afternoon?
About 5pm skies turned dark, clouds were black, and had thunder in the area. Tried to rain? Barely any sprinkles hit the ground. Could see the rain 'fog' below clouds, but the haze disappeared by time it reached ground. Blew through before sun set and was gone. 
Forecast had 0% chance of rain? Guess they were right, but it was more likely 0.0001%. :-0)

Not even going to get started with stories on strange smells. Here in AZ, with low humidity; smells don't travel very far. But as soon as the RH climbs over 50%, all manner of things begin to stink, including things that had zero odor for months. Like that bag of decomposing dog poop SWMBO cleaned up, but never put in trash. Monsoon season is only time I actually smell that I live 2 miles from a dairy farm.

My wife had wonderful mother's day. Had to find out by eaves dropping though.
She told her aunt on phone I was wonderful: Breakfast bagel in bed, cards, flowers, and then I left her alone rest of the day to play games with kids, and she didn't have to cook or clean anything. 
Funny, thought I was simply taking a nap all afternoon due a migraine? LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's Tuesday which means I'm halfway thru my shift. I'm ready to get back to work on milling and building my shed. Supposed to be rainy and upper 50s today, not too nice.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and nary a cloud out this morning. Temp is 45 and climbing to near 60 today.

*WI Mike*, nice recipe box for the wife. What a nice husband.

*Festus*, Nice idea for using that base for a spine jig. That'll be helpful.

*Bandit*, I have an idea for you. Take those plane boxes and make them into drawers for a cubby. Put a little knob on each one. It would make a nice storage for your planes. Or as I've done with most of my drawers, I put a 1" finger hole in the front instead of a knob.

Your stinking worm story was cute and as the stories were told by others, they grew smellier. When I first got married, my brother in law, who was my best man borrowed my car the night of my wedding. When I got my car that night to go on our honeymoon, he had left me a dead pheasant in the back seat of my car. I didn't see it until the next morning. I had other things on my mind. Anyway, I got it out before it began to stink but the feathers was a different story.

Well, I'm outta coffee so it's time to refresh my cup and head out to the shop and enjoy the day. Y'all stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Will be having an MRI tomorrow morning on this very sore right knee…..

Lovely weather outside, today….just a tad too breezy..


----------



## BurlyBob

Had another nice day on the lake and bagged another limit of trout. A couple of more days like that and I'll fire up the smoker.

Looks like we're going to get some more rain today.

I'm thinking I'm going to hit Unity Reservoir tomorrow and Friday. Low winds and low chance of rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Oh yeah! 'Ya think that's bad?!! ( Had to say that!).....A bunch of years ago, I was moving out of my old house. Early Summer. I had an apartment-size fridge/freezer in the shed alcove by the grill. I figured I'd give it to my nephew. I went to look at it and give it a quick cleaning. I opened the freezer door and there were a couple of packages of defrosted squid and other bait fish that had been sitting for* months* from last season! The smell hit me like a brick!! I actually reeled backward to the ground! It wasn't even a 'smell', it was evil incarnate! I swear I never turned that fridge off, I wouldn't have. Turns out, it came unplugged somehow. (I forever check since!) But wait, there's more!... I managed do get the door closed and taped it up. I call my nephew with the bad news and ask him to come help me toss into the dumpster in the driveway. He arrives, we hand truck it to the dumpster. It's pretty topped-off, so we need to get it up over the side. We've got this. No prob. Up on the edge, going in….. It bounces … It tumbles …. The heavy tape snags and rips….The freezer door opens…. gushing the most putrid, God-awful, beyond decayed, liquefied effluent … all over me!!!! He's laughing so hard he can't get up off the lawn! I gag out the word "HOSE!!". Twenty minutes of a serious soaking, fully-clothed…. We manage to line the (luckily vinyl ) seats of my truck with plastic bags and I drive to the new place. Of course, my wife is there to greet me with a hilarious laugh. I hate that memory …. not a proud moment …..


----------



## Firewood

Got up to 58° and sunny today. Took a nice hike with LOML. She manage to pick up a hitch hiker (tick). They really wig her out

Msquared - You win.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had 93° day with 18% humidity. The wind is kicking up a fair amount of dust and sky has the strange orange cast, typical of impending monsoon, but there are no clouds or moisture for rain. Outside looks like sunset has arrived an hour early?
Just nice to have normal May temperatures finally arrive.

Working on small upgrade to shed interior yesterday and today. Maybe some details later? 
Have not decided if it's too embarrassing to share or not?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 58°F, high overcast with sprinkles. That missing rain did show up late the other day. Two drops in the gauge. A bit shy of .25", eh? I see moisture on the ground, but a good heavy dew would produce more.

CaptK, if you had a hog or a chicken farm you wouldn't need moisture to carry the smell! Be thankful it is dairy ;-)

Marty, that smelly bath reminds me of one of my uncles getting an unwanted shower. He was a dairy farmer and had a liquid manure pit. The spreader sits under the pump to fill up. That spreader probably held about 2 - 3000 gallons. It took about 6 or 7 minutes to fill it. That pump output was several hundred gallons a minute. He was standing right there beside the spreader to turn the pump on. He had forgotten to open the intake hatch on the spreader. He got a couple hundred gallon shower of liquid cow manure. ;-)

When unc was going around looking at other farms getting ideas on how to build his pit, he came to a fellow that had been pushing ice and snow into it as he cleaned cow pen in the winter. He figured the warm water from the barn would melt it. One day he turned on the agitator. It wouldn't move. He looked in and it was frozen solid. The underground tank was about 60' long 20' wide and 20' deep. Was half full of solid frozen cow manure. He had been running hot water into it for several months trying to melt it. That hot water turned to ice. That was in July and it was obvious it was not going to melt. The only way to get it out of there was to get in with jackhammers, break that ice up and throw it out by hand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning you smelly storytellers. We carry Vick's on the trucks to deal with smelly calls. Maybe you all should keep some handy.
It's warming back up to May type temps, but lots of rain is coming with that. Gonna be a wet week.


----------



## bandit571

46 sunny degrees outside. MRI this morning for the worse of the two knees…..and another look at the right elbow.

Have 4-5 days of rain coming in…..have to blame Bill, for that. Friday I turn 67…some birthday present….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a run in with a log this morning. I tried to slide a log on the trailer and my feet slipped out from under me on the wet trailer. My face went straight into the log. I was seeing stars for a moment and got a nice cut on my nose. Drove home while wiping blood with a napkin. Cindy put steri strips on me before she went to work.


----------



## MSquared

Bill -Ouch!!

Mike - I dunno. Topamamax's story sounds mighty funky!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

This is what a fall onto a sidewalk can do…









Lumpy..









Bumpy…and..









Blue….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 72°F, supposed to be rain, but we got partly cloudy with sprinkles, .3" in the gauge. I'll take it ;-) I like it ;-))

Marty, One thing you learn early on the farm is no manure spreading with a tail wind ;-)))

Same uncle about 20 years earlier ;-)) My cousin was not supposed to take cats into the house. She did pretty much everything she was not supposed to do including a bunch of kittens in one wintery day. They got on unc's bed and relieved themselves. When he crawled in and pulled the covers up around his ears for the night, he smeared kitty poo all over himself. ;-)) ;-))

Bill and bandit, Hope you guys are OK and heal up quick.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like every one around here is up to there neck in bad odors and getting banged up. My fishing trip was call on account of an accident with a wire crimper. I was trying to crimp fitting for a ground wire on my boat trailer. I was using both hand things slipped and I almost took a chunk out of the palm. Didn't get a thing done today.

Everybody try and get healed up tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Upper 50's again today, but windy, so it sure didn't feel like it. Clouded up this evening and rain moving in. Will be wet most of tomorrow too.

Everyone is looking pretty banged up.

Bbob - I did the same thing a couple rears ago. I was cutting a machine screw with my wire strippers and when it finally went, the pad of my finger got in in the way of the wire cutters. Got a couple stitches out of that one. Still have some memories splattered on the shop floor.

Stay safe and healthy everyone. Especially healthy


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* *Bill* *Bbob* - Ouch.

Murphy must be visiting everyone?

Tried to drill a 1/8 in hole into the pad on my index finger yesterday. My finger was in wrong place when drilling into side of 2×4. 
My shin injury is healing too slow due removal of too many skin layers. It grosses me out to look at, and will be kind by not showing pictures, even though I might for once give Bandit some competition at something. LOL
It is so ugly, SWMBO won't let me walk around in short pants till it heals.

But #IAMAKLUTZ what is your excuse? Haha

Weather today was nice. Only 91° and 12% RH, with gentle breeze.
Little dehydrated working outside this afternoon, but nothing a couple whisky/ginger and half gallon of Gatorade can't fix?
BTW - Lows are back into lower 60's overnight, which make morning's gorgeous.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday officially got to 59 but it still felt cold and rainy, because it was rainy. Today it is supposed to be 83. That will feel better.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly and rainy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 45 but feels much colder than that. And the high for today is supposed to reach 67, but it don't feel like it.

FF Bill, I'll bet that's a "Hurt's Donut!" LOL Boy, those southern Florida Fire Departments are having fun aren't they. Oh ya, I used to carry and use Vick's all the time. It works when you don't want to smell those nasty things. Put a little on your upper lip or around your nose and you're good to go.

Capt. K and Bandit, you both have the "bee's knee's" now. All swollen and nasty looking.

I spent yesterday in the shop rattling around trying new things on my laser engraver and it just seemed like I was spinning my wheels in the sand. I was getting nowhere. It was a lazy day. I've got to get busy and do something.

Well, I've said enough for now. I'm expecting a call so I better get ready. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

And no…despite rumours to the contrary….I wasn't chewing gum at the time….

Upper 50 right now, mostly cloudy. Rain was going to the south of here…for now…..subject to change. 









Lid fits…









Need to work on a paper label…later.

14 pounds of pop cans = $3.50, oh well…..


----------



## MSquared

Snowed a few days ago …. expecting 80 tomorrow …. Long Island Weather!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!

Is party cloudy, 89° with 15% RH this afternoon in Phoenix. 
Occasional breeze makes it very pleasant outside.  
Have to enjoy today. Heading back over 100° by Sunday.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It rained this morning, but quit around 10 so I could get out and stack some maple that I milled. I got about sixteen 1×10s and twelve 1×5s and 2 that are about 5/4×16. This was a pretty big log.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Perfect weather today for finishing up my sub slab work, perfect weather tomorrow for pouring but no ready mix trucks that can deliver. The one big outfit that's always open on Saturday sent most of their trucks down to Seneca, I'm guessing to continue the rebuild on the Borg Warner plant that got demolished by a tornado a few weeks ago.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy did we have a rainy day yesterday or what. It partly to mostly sunny today and might hit 60.

Finally got back to the shop and have been sanding some of those bowls. What a chore. I figure there's almost 2 hours of sanding the biggest ones. I got 12 of them done today only 2 dozen or so left. They should go faster as they get smaller. Right now the arthritis in my right shoulder is killing. Holding those bowls on that spindle sander all day is a pain. Pun intended!

Bandit that's a real nice looking box for that block plane.

Nice pile of lumber there Bill. Once again you make me jealous.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It has rained its butt off the last 2-3 days. 5"+ showing in the rain gauge. The low was 62, with plenty of clabber, no sun, and some fog early this morning…It has quit raining for now, but will go again later tonight. Showing thunderstorms tomorrow, and then just showers on Sunday. This has been a wet month of May. Too wet to plow, and too wet to fish…..The lakes here are running full, and they are generating.

Been having severe back pain and stiff in the joints since this rain hit. Sure makes the old wore-out joints hurt and ache. The humidity is up there at 85%, and a little breezy today with winds at 10-12-mph. Lots of little limbs and leaves all in the yard. The high got to 65, so it's been rather cool with all the moisture..

Bill…..That's quite a owweey on that nose…..Just watch yourself when handling that timber…It'll bite "cha"....Hope you heal up quick. That could leave a nasty little scar…..!! I really think your spouse did it and you're not 'fessing up"..... You sure have been busy with milling…..!! It's good to stay busy…..Sure wish I could…..!!

bandit…..Your knees look like mine which is all the time….Nice box for the plane….Simple, but fashionable….!!

BBob…..Sounds like you're gettin' them bowls knocked out. Are these going on consignment….?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It officially hit 72° today and then quickly dropped to mid 50's this evening. Tomorrow will be noticably cooler :-( I dumped about 1" out of the rain guage today. Can't compete with Rick though.

A couple weeks ago I finished up the last dose of Prednisone (yay, me). All is good except I wake up with my wrist and hand feeling quite sprained. A couple ibuprofen at bedtime helps a lot. So for now, no prescription meds.

Rick - Sorry to hear about your back acting up. It's bad enough on a normal day. You don't need bad weather adding to the aggravation.

Well - time to hit the hay

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been damp around here the last several days. Only about an inch of rain but just stayed wet every day. Did get the lawn mowed yesterday finally between showers. Should be sunny and warm for a couple days now.

That is a nice stack of wood Bill. Wish I was closer so I could stop by and rob your woodpile. My local little sawmill is doing mostly firewood processing now and not sawing any nice wood.

Have been busy in the shop with a lot of smaller projects. Will get the last done today then clean up the shop. Several bootjacks, cribbage boards and some leather flashlight and multi tool holsters in the last couple weeks.

Have a big job starting the first of the week. Some folks have ben wanting a new bedroom furniture set and yesterday they stopped and finally decided on the style, size and color of everything. Thanks to Don and Mike when I showed them the plans they decided to add to their order and want the complete set and maybe more later. Will be a king size bed, tall chest of drawers and a dresser with a mirror. All made from knotty alder to match their house trim and doors and a more country rustic style. Should keep me busy for awhile at least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Got up to about 60° today with mostly cloudy skies. Rain moving in over night. Maget a couple inches before it clears out mid week.

Not much going on around here. Looking for a project I can work on with the small amount of lumber I have left. I'll think of something….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 72°F, sunny with 1" in the gauge from last night. The weather girl had a massive storm that covered the entire north Pacific on her map last night. Looked like it should take a week to pass. Sun must be the eye of the storm. RAIN ALL NEXT WEEK ;-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Phoenix east valley is back over 100° today, with 101° in downtown, and nothing but sunshine.
Only 9% RH, which is double edge sword. Vehicle AC cools things off quick, but you end up dehydrated doing nothing

Made a small upgrade to shed this last week. Added layer of OSB to interior walls. Keep hitting the inside of T1 siding panels moving stuff around and noticed a couple nail pop(s) outside. Interior walls will fix that Klutz.









Before I paneled the walls, added a sub-panel for light(s) and outlets.









100A panel, 50a feed. Have 120v and 240v outlets, plus switched overhead light and security light for front. Except for panel, and couple wall boxes; most of the parts were pulled from my junk boxes left over from past work. Still have to install the feed circuit, waiting on parts for that. This bloody shed would be done already, if hadn't decided to make this upgrade. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to getting projects completed. Always one more thing to add. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 48° and dark. And wet. It started raining last night and hasn't quit. We've got about 3 1/2" so far. More rain coming. Flood watches and river flood warnings are posted.

CaptK - Nice shed upgrades. Looks like getting in the dog house wouldn't be so bad. LOL

Stay safe and dry everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and breezy out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The rain has been falling all night long but there isn't much accumulation though. I think the weatherman said we got less than an inch so far. Up north though, they got hammered with over 3" of rain. The temp has been nice lately and I haven't complained about it yet. Temps have been in the 60's all weekend long. Typical spring weekend. This week we will have a nice warm up to almost 80. Love it.

*FF Bill*, Nice looking maple you have there. I've stared at that pile of lumber for the last couple of days wishing it was at my house.

*Capt. K.*, Your "Man Cave" is looking nice. It's gotta be hot in that thing during the day though. I like that you have a sub panel for your shed. Not many people do that. All you have to do now is add A/C and a TV and you're all set.

Well, my son came by the other day wanting me to make a handle or "haft" for his axe head. He wanted it made out of Walnut and boy, that is tough stuff to whittle down. So, I changed to Bass wood. It takes less time and effort to work. I've decided that if he wants Walnut, he can do it himself. I'll give him the tools to do it, I just won't see the tools come back though.

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late morning gang,

Not much to report around my neck of the woods in the last day or two….!! The low was 59 with clabbered up skies, no rain, as it has moved out for a while. Wednesday- Sunday it shows thunderstorms every day…(?). The humidity is at 66%, and light winds at 6 mph. With the last rain ( I forgot to empty the rain gauge), there is 6" and running over……!! Guess I need to empty it for the next go-round…..!! The high will be 69 or 70 depending on who you believe. I still can't get in to see my doctors because of this stupid plague….!!! Might as well just lay down and croak…..

Capt. Klutz…..That is one sharp looking storage shed…..I'd like to have one about a 30' x 30'. I'd make it a guest house for all the company I don't have. Been trying to buy a lot behind my house but the owner won't budge on my price offer. It butts right up next to my property…..!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Saturday and Sunday were both beautiful, today started nice but the rain started at 10:08am and has been on and off since. I tarped my forms before it started in the hope that it would stay relatively dry but to no avail. The tarp I have seems to be working well enough, the tarp I borrow from my parents seems to be working like a screen, not pooling at all and a good 2"+ of water under it already. Suppose to rain tomorrow too, I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get this job knocked out. My flat work guy is certainly available Saturdays but during the week is hit and miss. This coming holiday weekend might produce another problem with concrete availability, I'm really, really hoping to get it done before then but Thursday and Friday have 60% and 50% chances of rain respectively, today through Wednesday it's at 100%, seems like something is always working against me.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

65 rainy arsed degrees outside….kind of socked in. Tornado WATCH in the area until 9pm tonight….

Only thing uglier than the view out the window….is the view of my right leg….


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a bit colder today. I left the house around 0530 and on the water close to 7am. First fish in the boat around 0720. We both limited out and were back home around 1pm. Now I've got enough trout for the first batch in the smoker. The pressure is off.

Looks like the rest of the week is a bust for anymore fishing. Lots of wind and rain in the forecast.

Capt. I'm thinking a big screen tv, easy chair and a kegerator in your new man cave would be perfect.


----------



## bandit571

There is a creek running through the shop, at the moment…it be pouring big time, outside.mid 60s…4mph winds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, come on over and get some wood.
BBob, I'm jealous of all the trout fishing you're doing.


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek…









Heading for the floor drain back there in the corner….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's been raining pretty much all night long again and around here we probably got 1 1/2" wet stuff. But, up north where I used to live, it's a total disaster. They got over 4" of rain and it's still coming down. They have roads closed and towns flooded. There are dam emergency's and bridges out. It's pretty bad up there.
The temp is hovering at 58 and expected to reach 72. Rain should stop near noon around here. Who knows when it's gonna stop up north.

Well I've been working on my son's hatchet thingy and I thought I had it done. But, of course he wants more, so today I carve on it some more.









While I was waiting for his "approval" I made this for my batteries. I saw this once and saved it from LJ some time ago. So, I watched the video and made it. It only took about an hour to make it. I can't stand sitting around doing nothing. It must be my old age.









Last night my wife and I watch the last installment of "Game of Thrones". WOW! What an ending. Any of you's watch that series? It's pretty intense. Well that's all I have for now, y'all stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I won't get to go again till Monday. Fishing is called due to rain. I've been trolling for these trout and have the best luck with a frog Flatfish, F5 or F7 sizes. Others are dragging worms with trolling flashers. Yesterday my buddy was just using a worm and a split shot.

Today headed to the timber for a few hours to hunt some Morel mushrooms. I've got a crazy idea of trying to smoke them a little before cooking them.

Don I like that battery holder thingy might show it to the wife.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…low to mid 50s today….15mph winds out of the east. Dreary, overcast, chance of rain all day long…

And I wonder, still I wonder…..who'll stop the rain…...remember that one?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warmer this morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 61 and heading to near 70 today. Wonderful, now we can dry out. But those poor people north of me are in deep, deep trouble. Two dams burst and it's heading for another dam. They received over 8" of rain and the dams couldn't hold back the water. They are expecting up to 9 feet of water in Midland, MI. And for those that don't know, that's where Dow Chemical is at. They are trying to figure out how to keep the water out of the plant.

Well, I got the kid's hatchet done for him and he approves. 









Well, I guess it's time to go, the wife is up roaming around now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been raining like the dickens all day. I've been lazing around all day and think it's time for a snooze.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!
Gorgeous weather in SW desert. Was only 90° yesterday. Sunny and 86° this afternoon. Humidity is in single digits, and makes for chapped lips; but it is still better than 100°+.

*Don* Sorry to read about all the water in MI. Almost relocated to Midland ~9 years ago? Lived in the area 1-2 weeks a month for almost 2 years. Most of the flood vulnerable land in that city area floods too often for my tastes. But this one will be huge. 
IMHO - The worst part of major flood in Midland is Dow toxic chemical damage to local watershed. Every time they have a flood, more Dioxin and Furan are pushed down stream in to Saginaw. If the flood reaches Dow plant property, then hazardous 'contained' areas possibly add more contaminates to ground water. Cancer rates in area are some of highest anywhere. Local hunters shared many don't eat the wildlife as it's not safe. Down wind/stream is not a healthy area to raise a family, and why we decided not to move there. 
Good thing too, that job only lasted 2 years before I got sick and was forced to retire.

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and hope you find a dry spot!


----------



## MSquared

Best wishes for those of you in the flood zones and beyond. Especially some of you in Michigan near the dam breaks! 
We're in 'Hurricane Alley'. We'll see what's in store for us. The season has started early this year.. We just dodged the the bullet with the first one named Arthur. It broke up and went out to sea.


----------



## bandit571

A few sprinkles today….15-17mph winds….windier than Foghorn Leghorn….or a senator…

Lid for box #2 is in the clamps….









Topper and all….let this sit overnight. 
Time for…









Ya think?


----------



## Firewood

Howdy y'all. It finally quit raining here. Don - sorry you're getting it all now, but it ain't my fault. Hope the flooding isn't too bad for you guys. We ended up getting 3 1/2" over the last few days. Basement stayed dry.

Bandit - Dang that looks like a bunch of water. Maybe Bob will want to see if he can pull a trout or two out of there.

Don - Nice handle on the axe. And nice battery holder. I got a cheapo one that came with some batteries a ways back. It works.

Deb and I have been arm wrestling over the computer lately since she started selling L'bri and does on-line parties. So I ordered a new one today and wouldn't you know it, I get a notice the SSD is dailing. Grrr…. So I ordered one of those right away. Stay tuned….

Stay safe and dry everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope all you folks are ok in the wet part of the country. Looks bad out there and may get worse. Stay safe!

We had a couple hot days here then today only got up to 73° and a few t-storms. We only got a quarter inch so far but maybe more coming. It is really dry here even though the mountains got plenty of snow this year.

Have a shop full of projects and not slowing down much. Need to get the shop guy to work faster if that is possible. Seems like he gets distracted a lot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not so wunnderful day here in WW, high overcast, mid 60s. 3 drownings in 5 days in the Green River. Good thing the Sun is gone. High water, Rapids and sunshine don't mix here.

The battery case is a good idea. I need to make one of those. What is your son going to do with that hatchet, Don? Just a show piece? Looks like the tomahawks we used in mountain man games.

Sorry to hear about all of flooding. Every time we looked for a house that's one thing I kind always watched for was high ground. My sister worked on a navigation dam on the Ohio River for about 15 years. It was supposed to be done several years before she retired. They finally finish it when she turned 67. It kept getting delayed because of high water. She is wondering if they will ever in need it now because the river stays so much higher most of the time.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's sunny and getting warmer by the minute. Temp is 66 heading to 76 today with lots of sunshine.

First things first, the flooding is bad. I've seen some pictures of places we've been and they are all under water. Campgrounds are completely wiped out, homes swept off their footings. I've seen footage of trailers floating away from their campsites. Houses going down stream. They are worried that another dam my go further downstream. Most roads that have a bridge are gone. And, we are looking at more rain coming this weekend. Yes, Capt K., the Dow plant poses a real big problem. I hope they can get that under control. The thing that gets me is, every year, we see the flooding along the Mississippi River and we all shrug it off as, it happens all the time. I'm not say that's not bad, but it's almost expected every year and I feel bad for those people who suffer from this. But, This is the first flood with this much magnitude we have experienced on Record. People are in shock over this. No body carries flood insurance because it doesn't happen that much here. As for me, I'm high and dry. I know this is a lot guys, I'm sorry.

My son is into Viking Lore and makes and sells that kind of stuff. That axe he ground down with a hand grinder. The axe handle is called a haft. Those axes sell for $200. So, he's quite happy getting that handle.

That's all I have for today. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Beautiful day in Wisconsin. 64° sunny and very little wind. Took a nice walk this morning.

Don - No appologies needed. It's tough times right now. I get what you're saying about the rivers flooding. People like building near them and farmers like the rich soil along them - you have to ask how that soil got that way. So you can't be surprised when the areas get flooded. You look a the 100 and 500 year flood plane and figure your good. But when was that last 500 year flood? A few years back we had two of those events one year apart. I too feel bad for them.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Might hit 60s today…still overcast, a stray sprinkle or two goes through.

A year ago…we had 6" of rain in 15 minutes one night….



























And….this was a month after the Village of West Liberty, Oh (7 miles south of here) was 70% under water…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gents,

Got up late, so I'm getting on late. The low was 60 w/ partly sunny to mostly clabbered. Rain is moving in sometimes tonight, and rain will fall for the next 7 days…...actually showing thunderstorms. The humidity is about normal at 65%, and 6 mph wind. The high should get up around 76….It's 73 now. so it's building the temp…..!! Not much happening around my neck of the woods, except all the neighbors far away are doing yardwork. My lawn guy came yesterday and cut my weeds, mowed and blowed…..!!

Don…. To answer your question about Game of Thrones…..we've watched it 3 times….all 8 seasons. Now I know all there is to know about the show, and how the characters came about…… I've also seen "Vikings" 3 times, and like your son, I've studied Viking lore…..and the characters in that one, too……!! I'm a history buff…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Those fllod pictures are redal soemthing to see. I haven't been a flood in years and sure don't want to see one again.

It's a bit cloudy and sprinkling here. It's suppose to clear up get warmer next week. I'm definitely going to pull the boat
to the lake several times next week.

Time to head back to the garage and find that box of sander belts. I've just about worn all the grit off the one I've been using. I know I've got a box of them somewhere out there.


----------



## BurlyBob

Found them, hiding in the back corner of the drum sander cabinet. I knew I had them out there somewhere.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another beautiful sunny day is over in Phoenix. :-( 
Started out 65° just before sunrise, reached 90° mid-day, and as sun sets it is 85°. 
Humidity is 7-8% most of afternoon, so you never really know your sweating with light labor in shade.

Spent afternoon attempting to paint the shed. #IAMAKLUTZ and ran out of paint before it was half done. The T1 siding is sucking up paint like crazy, despite being primed once already. Found some sun/water damage to sun/wind exposed sides of shed as it took me to long to get it finished and primer wasn't enough protection. Most of it is going to need a second coat now. Never in my wildest dreams did I think a 6×12X6.5h shed is going to suck up ~4 gallons of house paint? Back to BORG! :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got it raining and snowing, totally crazy! It's not sticking thankfully.

I'm hoping to get all outsides of the last 19 bowls done today.


----------



## bandit571

67 degree, 78% humud….light breeze (barely) under overcast skies…

Just got done mowing the yard….no beer in the house…means I need to do a B EE RR U N..NOW

2 yard sales today…1st one was a drive-by….second one I had to spent a bit of me Beer Money…film @2300 hrs..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Beer Run accomplished….1st Guinness Extra Stout is almost …gone..
$6…for 3 yard sale items..









2 out of 3…









And a $1 for the baggie full…..









and









Not too bad of a day….


----------



## Firewood

It's 63° and cloudy here today. Never made it to 70 like they promised.

I fixed the fridge this morning. Needed a new evaporator fan. Hopefully that will take care of it. Then went flower shopping. Picked up a fish fry on the way home and washed it down with a cold wet Heiney.

Bandit - Nice score on the yard sale items.

Bbob - Still getting snow??? And I thought we were getting it late.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Very good score!

Mike - A Fish Fry sounds good to me! Explain what it is in your neck of the woods…


----------



## rockusaf

85 and 90% humidity today, walked outside and immediately needed to change my shirt and shorts. We went from beautiful to oppressive overnight.

Rock


----------



## bigblockyeti

We finally had a reprieve from the rain and yesterday morning I was able to get my slab pour (most of it anyway). Then the wall of water came, less than 3 minutes after the flatwork guy left, it blew the tarps off and poured like a monsoon. My young boys who were there to help freaked out and ran for the porch, certain a tornado was immanent. Needless to say, we had no tornado but pretty significant winds nonetheless. I got the tarps staked down and screwed to the forms through the eyelets so they are going anywhere for the next storm we're supposed to see around 2pm today. A little extra water while the concrete is gaining strength is a good thing, a monsoon probably won't be. The guy ran the power trowel over the surface 6 times, increasing the pitch of the trowel blades every time until the last when he was done it was starting to reflect light fairly well so I'm very pleased with the work he did and tipped him for that.
.
.
This was $125 well spent as my other options were to have the driveway crushed by a truck, hire an army to push 6 yards @ 5cyft. per load up the hill 225' back to the forms or have a pumper that might not actually reach.









Coming together nicely.









Bleeding lots of water very slowly with 89% humidity and 69 degrees.









The first round with the power trowel.









Third to last round with the power trowel.









I wish I snapped a picture right after the last past, it really was quite reflective. His wife was his helper yesterday and she was watching weatherbug intently and let us know it was time to tarp everything up quickly as rain was very close.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Double post.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT, and got many a wet t-shirt from it.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm again this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 69 heading to 79. We are expecting scattered rain showers for the next 6 days starting tonight. That's just what we need.

BB Yeti, That's nice cement work. Good Job. How much more do you have to do?

Burly Bob, SNOW?! What the….......?

I spent yesterday doing some re-ranging in my shop getting ready to hook up my dust collector system, finally. I figured out how I was gonna do it and it works good where I have it located so far. I'm waiting on some items from Rockler so I can put it together. I can't wait.

Well, that's all I have for now. Have a nice Memorial Day weekend gang and stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I order 1/2 too little, thus the boxed area in the back. It won't be as readily visible as the rest but it'll be a constant reminder for me to order more than I think I'll need the next time I tackle a project like this. My boys and I can handle twenty 80# bags of concrete in a wheelbarrow to finish the job up but it'll be far more physical than driving a power buggy from a ready mix truck. On the plus side, I won't have to coordinate the availability of a truck, power buggy and flatwork pro, all of which was proving to be quite the tricky equation, especially when factoring in the weather variable on top of that. I was more of a headache than anticipated but the savings vs. just calling in a concrete contractor and writing a check were well worth it. It's also nice to learn more about something when getting the chance.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents and gentiles,

It was 64 degrees at early coffee time. Mostly sunny to partly clabbered. We have had soooo much rain the last couple of days…it finally let up last night sometimes….I have another 5" in the rain gauge….That makes the total of 10" in the last week or so…..Still more coming soon. Looks like the rain will hit again around 1:00-2:00 today. The humidity is at 72%, and light winds at 5 mph. Barometer is at 29.92, and it's 73 now heading to 82….!!! From all the post so far, it sounds like everyone is getting lots of moisture…..!!!

Yetti……Is the new slab for a work shop or a big storage shed…..? Don't believe I've heard which, or don't remember…..Expiring minds need to know….. And how big is it gonna be..?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's for what for the time being will be a 16' x 22' storage shed with the option of becoming a shop in the future. I did put electrical conduit under the concrete for where I'd like certain machines in the future given that added only $20 now and wouldn't be feasible to do down the road. The inspector was cool with it after I explained my tentative plans (the permit stated no electrical, insulation or plumbing). To run power the "right way" I'll have to pull another permit but that wouldn't be any time soon if ever, time will tell!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the snow sure did not last long on the ground. Maybe a split second or 1.

Good for you Yeti. Hope your new shop is exactly your dream Man Cave.

FF Bill shag your butt up here and I'll take you out for some trout! I'm planning four days out on the lakes in the area.
So far I've got 30+ fillets ready for the smoker. I've got a crazy German Aunt and Mom would want all my smoked trout. I'm thinking 4 days on the lakes and I'll snag another 20 - 30 trout. That should keep my crazy German Mom and Aunt happy for a couple of months.

Today I finished sanding the outsides the last bowls I've made. Now I get to clean up all that super fine dust in my garage. What a pain!! I've got a total of 40 bowls to finish from 12" to 4". These are the last run of bowls I ever intend to make. My neighbor is correct. I'm my own worst enemy. I go crazy and make to many of anything I do. I've got to discipline myself to one project at a time.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a pretty nice day today (for most of us around here). Got up to low 70's and sunny until later afternoon. Had a little rain move through, but the folks SW of us had a tornado touch down. No word on damage yet.

Bbob - If your going to stop being an over achiever and do just one at a time, your fishing gonna suck from if you stop at 1.

BBYeti - that's going to be a nice work sho….err…shed when you get it all done. I'm already jealous.

I forgot most of you have no clue about fish fries. Here in Wisconsin, every Friday you can get a fish fry just about anywhere you want. Just about every restaurant will have them and many of the taverns, bars, pubs, whatever you want to call them will have them also. In fact, some of those smaller places will have the better tasting ones. So, what is it besides a Wisconsin tradition? It's basically a plate of deep fried breaded fish, (beer battered is awsome) french fries, cole slaw, and rye bread. But they can have variety. The most popular fish is fried cod, but you can lake perch, walleye, I've even seen blue gill. Many places also offer baked fish. Instead of fries, you can get potato pancakes and apple sauce or baked potato. All washed down with a couple of cold micro brews of your choosing. And that, my friends is a fish fry.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends. It's a very nice Sunday morning here at work.
I get to go home tomorrow morning and install a new water heater. Found the old one leaking from the bottom. I guess it's time. It's almost 20 years old. New one is same size but has a heat pump built in that's supposed to save tons of energy. Water lines hook up on side, so I have some pipe sweating to do. Joy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….BRIGHT and sunny outside….and HUMID. Heading up into the 80s, today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn it Bob! Don't tempt me.
Mike, sounds like the fish fries here, but mainly during lent. VFW May have them every Friday, not sure.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Love fish fries.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy everyone. It's 81 and sunny here today. First time we've had 80° in over 230 days. Makes it sound like I live in Siberia.

Sitting in the garage eating a little late lunch and enjoying a cold one after helping my son install a Ring camera on his garage. The deck gets all afternoon sun and is just too hot right now. We ordered a Sunsetter awning but it'll be about a month before it gets here (damn CoVid19!)

My laptop is still down. I got the new SSD drive, but when I opened it up to investigate why the touchpad buttons weren't working, I discovered the battery looked like it was putting on weight. It swelled up to where it was putting pressure on the underside of the touchpad. So I have a new one out for delivery and will hopefully get it back up and running later today.

Bill - Yeah, they are super popular during Lent, but they have them all year. How's your shnoz doing after you took that header on the logs

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Sun is blazing, it's 93° now, heading for 94° today. Humidity is higher today, up in the teens and can feel the difference outside from single digits earlier this week. Breeze has picked up as it got warmer outside. Flag is almost straight at times. Was OK morning to be outside working. 

Today starts our summer warming trend that likely won't stop till September? Guessing tomorrow 98° forecast will be our last sub 100 high temp for awhile? Expecting 110° by end of week, and since it will be June; will have 100+ everyday. Welcome to summer in the desert!

Happy to report after months of screwing around with shed, it looks like the job is complete. It's not done, still have all kinds of clean up work; but it LOOKS done now that it is painted to match house and moved into it's final resting spot:


















Spent last 2 days laying down paint, and then before lunch I foolishly muscled the beast single handed about 3ft to it's parking spot. #IAMAKLUTZ 
If it weren't for naproxen would not gotten out of bed today to finish painting. The box feels like it weighs little more than my 800lb 20" planer, and I should have waited for my son(s) to help. But teenagers and old people aren't reliable, so I grabbed a 2×10 as lever bar, and just did it! 
Pretty sure tomorrow I am going to be sorry I decided to act like was 20 years old again. 
Time for late lunch, shower, more drugs, and maybe a nap.

Enjoy your Memorial Day Weekend activities!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Mike. The schnoz is getting better. The cut is all healed up, but my nose is still swollen and tender. I think it's gonna take a long time before it doesn't hurt to bump it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt that looks like a fine job completed. Good for you.

Took a drive up in the Elkhorns hunting Morels. They were few and far between. We got enough for just one meal.
The other day I put them in the smoker for 20 minutes. Boy were they fantastic. We might go out again tomorrow and try to get a few more. Fishing on Tuesday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 70°F, sunny with 0" in the gauge, a few scattered clouds trying to block out ol' sol but not having much luck ;-)) Swimbo wanted to go for a drive, getting nuts being stuck here. She is using up her scrap making masks and matching scrub caps for our daughter and her hospital crew.

Shed looks good enuf to move into CAptK.

BBob, glad the mushrooms are bitin'!

Concrete looks good BigBlock, Reminds me of many hours growing up. When we didn't have anything else to do, we poured concrete. Head gates in irrigation ditches, mangers to feed cattle and horses, platforms in front of them to make cleaning the corrals easier, silo for storing silage and even irrigation ditches. BTW, no power trowels or wagons ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another nice sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 70 heading to 84 with pos. scattered T/S today.

Boy, you talk about fast. I ordered my Dust Collector system parts from Rockler on the 21st and they got here yesterday. Yesterday was Sunday and they were delivered by USPS. Amazing! Anyway, I busted my rump and got the DC all hooked up and it's running smooth. It looks a little haggard, but it works. I can't believe I waited this long to get it done. I just have a little more runs to make and I'll be finished. Indecision is my biggest enemy.

*Capt. K*, the shed looks great. I know what you mean trying to get help from Teens. You have to do it on their time and not yours. I just figure out a way to do it myself.

Well, that's all I have for today. Enjoy the last day of the holiday weekend gang. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Good Morning Sunshine ( wasn't there a song by that name?)

Decoration Day…..lest we forget….remember them.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang and gangsters,

Hope you all are enjoying the Memorial Day weekend. This is dedicated to all vets and those whose gave all to keep our country safe. Being a Viet Nam vet myself, I can appreciate this day. I lost a few friends while there.

The weather: It was 67 at 11:00 when I finally rose (after being up until 3:30 a.m.) Mostly clabbered to sometimes sunny. It's moved up to 84 now, and the humidity is 60%, and winds at 10 mph. I just emptied 4 more" out of the gauge. Looks like rain the whole rest of the week…rain moving back in tonight around 7:00 or so, and rain all night and tomorrow. The high is heading to 87, so it's turned off hot…

Capt. Klutz….The shed looks really good, and it goes good with the house color…You should be proud of the way it turned out after all the hard work you put into it…..!!! Nothing like having extra storage when needed..

Mike…..Up until this virus hit, the local VFW across the dam in Bull Shoals served fried catfish every Friday night, also. We have a few places in town that serve fish every night. We eat there some when we go to town. The 3 piece catfish dinner is our favorite…...fish, coleslaw, hush puppies, dill slices, and taters or onion rings (my favorite, and a 1/2 gallon of sweet tea…...Yummy Yummy….!!!

Don…..Glad to hear the dust collector is up and running….Don't worry, you'll swap things around to get the best performance, and some tweaking…..It happens to the best of us…... What size d.c. do you have? If you can, keep the runs as short as possible for best performance…My d.c. is a 1200 cfm, and I think accouple of my runs are too long. It just depends on where you machines are located……!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone. 
77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Another Vietnam veteran here, who also lost some friends over there.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

83 humid, cloudy degrees outside….not much of a breeze….."pop-up" storms keep going by….

BBQ Ribs on the grill for dinner….


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang hope your all doing well.

Today started out really nice. Blue skies and lots of shine. IT's gotten more cloudy and unsettled. Seems we might get a few showers this evening.

These are some bird feeders I knocked out today. I saw this on Youtube and decided to give them a try. I made 5 of them. They are a real nice way to use up some of my birch stock. There is a borer beetle attacking birch trees in my area. You can see dead birch trees all over town. Folks just done take time to maintain them. I give my trees a systemic pesticide every year. I've doing things with birch for far to long. It's lost it's allure. I'm cleaning house. As you can tell I peeled the bark which is super easy. I made these kind of like making a band saw box. Cut off each end and hollow out the middle. Everything went great till I kicked my thumb on the band saw. Nothing serious as that fish hook last week. These are a fun simple project that doesn't require a lot of processing.
Every now and then these kind of project are what I need to feel productive.


----------



## bandit571

Rains came through a while back….temps dropped back into the high 70s…..and the Dungeon Creek has returned..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yesterday was pleasant until late afternoon when the sky broke open and filled the air with water and electricity. I got to run up to my property and take care of some long overdue mowing. Between letting the grass get way too tall and dull blades on my mower, I had to go over many areas twice. The wind we had a couple days prior finally knocked down a dead standing pine across the driveway, so that took an extra 20 minutes when I arrived. I was finally in my happy place, I had my shirt off cruising around with my headphones on with the motor humming away, the only thing missing was a 22oz PBR in the cup holder. I was trying to do a better job of mowing under the Bradford pears and I got scraped across the back really bad not once but twice. The next time I'm able to burn brush up there I'm going medieval on those @&%#+! things so I can mow close to the trunk without being cut to heck


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunny and WARM morning. The temp is 79 and heading to 88. Yesterday it made it to 89. The humidity and the Dew point are both at 68 which makes it muggy.

Boys, I have a really sad story to tell you. It's one of those good news / bad news type of stories. Yesterday I wanted to use my dust collector system and clean out the bottom of my saw cabinet. When there wasn't a DC, I would periodically clean out the bottom with my dry vac so the bottom is pretty tight with saw dust. This time, I had my DC hooked up to the saw and I was just pushing some of that saw dust to the port. Well the next thing I knew, my wedding ring came off from the suction of the DC. The ring usually fits kinda loose and I've been gonna get it re-sized but, haven't yet. Anyway the ring is still in the system someplace. I went out to the dust collector can and emptied it to no avail. I tore apart some of the hose and still no ring. So, today I'm gonna have to tear down the whole system just to look for the ring and I still don't have the cabinet saw cleaned out yet. So the good news is, the DC works good. The bad news, I have to tear down and clean out the whole system. I'm crying big crocodile tears now. I still can't believe it happened.

Well, I've gotta go and start the dirty deed for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's a very funny story but it does suck that you have to take everything apart.

We had some rain over night and today it's suppose to hit 75.

I've got some serious clean to do in the garage.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang and weather watchers,

This morning I rose to rain coming down steadily. It started raining about 9:00 or so last night, and was still gettin' it when I got my first cup of joe. It has quit for the time being, and it's sunny to partly clabbered. Can't make up its mind what to do. It was 67 for the low, and now it's 72 with 80% humidity, and breezy winds at 12 mph. The high will reach 77, and a 50% chance of rain starting at about 4:00 (during my nap). Rain for the next 4 days.

BurlyBob……Purty slick bird feeders. Congrats on making the Top 3 with this neat project. The birds will thank you.

Don…..That sucks…!!! Hope you are able to find your ring. I never wear/wore jewelry in the shop, or long sleeve shirts. I haven't wore my wedding ring since 1987 when I had to have it cut off by the fire department with a diamond cutter. A few years later my wife took it to a jeweler to have it re-sized, but it was too small, and my fingers had got too fat. So…..no rings ( I even quit wearing my masonic ring ) or a watch…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Found It! It was in the first coupling that I thought I already disassembled. Oh well, it's over and the wife is happy.

Ya Rick, for a long time I didn't wear rings and then I got married this time and knowing it means a lot to her, I wear it. Does your boys belong to lodge? If not, why? and if so, give them the ring.

Here are some pictures of my system and the "aftermath" of the hide and seek ring. The bad thing is, I don't have a manual for it. I've had it so long, that it must have gotten legs. My system is a 1 hp motor and I believe from looking on line, it has a 630-800 CFM?

















Pretty crude set up but it works. Over time I will up date it.








This is what I went through to look for the ring.

That's all folks.


----------



## bandit571

Thunder-bumper went through, just to the west of here….lot of noise, bit of a breeze…not much else…

Waiting on the creek to dry up….more patio pavers laid down…10 pound sledge to move an older one to a new location….

Worked up a sweat, just can't have that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turned on the AC for the first time. It's not that hot, but it's so humid. The toilet tanks are sweating really bad and water is dripping on the floors. I got the new water heater installed. As it's a heat pump, helping to heat the water, it has the the added benefit of helping to cool the basement.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Thunder storms(2) keep missing to the west of here…hot, humid, partly cloudy…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!

Blue skies, sunshine, with 100° & 7% RH in Phoenix east valley. Heading for 101° as high?

Started work early this morning, when it was only 72° just after sunrise.  Quit just before noon in the mid-90's.
Last of shed paint work completed today! Painted the exterior trim off white (just like house) and inside walls bright white. 








As you can see in picture, neighbors shrubs shade the shed most morning. House blocks sun in afternoon. So it only gets full sun from 10-2. Temp inside stays relatively mild with all that shade. 
Almost done? 
Need to mount interior and exterior light, and run power to shed. Then I can fill it up with stuff. 

Speaking of funny stories:
Painting makes no noise as I was outside working early. About 9:30am, I was prepping the interior walls and notice a dozen or so fasteners not flush into OSB. Grabbed a 24oz hammer and started bagging on walls. TBH - the shed is built light weight to be portable. The hammering on inside echos and makes it even louder on outside. After 3-4 nails, I hear the wife in back yard: 'What is hell are you doing? The shed is finished, stop pounding and get you arse inside, you are done!' 
Originally was told she had meetings early, and could work outside with bothering her? But no, 2 meetings got cancelled and she decided to go back to sleep. :-( The shed is located outside the master bed room, and turns out I was in big trouble. She let me finish the other 5 minutes of hammering, if I promised to stop. 
When I came inside before lunch, showered and then sat on bed to relax. 
She proclaims: 'Don't think you get to take a nap. If you lay down, I am getting out pots and pans to keep you awake.' 
Wonder how long it will take for her to calm down. I need to sleep sometime? HAHA

*Bob* Nice bird feeders. Congrats on top 3. 

*Don* Glad to read the ring was found. 
Those silly wedding bands sure can create drama. 
Like Rick, had accident involving a ring and in my case almost had my finger ripped off 25+ years ago. Also had a watch band catch on high speed conveyor at work one time too. What do you expect from a Klutz? Turns out it is too dangerous for me to wear any jewelry when I am working (or breathing sometimes). Only time I wear my wedding band is when dress up for dinner with family/friends, or when I travel out of town (SWMBO orders).

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the system looks good. I think I have the same grizzly DC sitting in storage that I got from my friend Andy.


----------



## Firewood

It's still 73°. The humidity finally cut some this evening. The car thermometer was reading 89 on my way home from my son's house.

Bbob - the birdhouse looks great. Congrats on making T3 with them.

Don - I'm glad you found your wedding band. I'd be devastated if I list mine. I know I probably shouldn't, but I never take mine off unless I must (like when I went in for surgery. It's still the original ring we got way back when. We picked out our rings when we were in highschool and I gave her the engagement ring before we graduated.

CaptK - That made me chuckle. I'm glad I'm not the only one when is always finding himself in some sort of deep $h1t over one thing or another.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warmed up in the 70's the last several days with a few rain showers. About an inch in the last week or so. Still dry country around here.

Have been busy in the shop with the furniture order and a few smaller projects. Have been trying to keep up with ya'll and all that is happening.

Nice job on the shed Klutz. Seems to be made for that spot next to the house.

Pretty neat bird feeders BBob. Should keep the feathered friends happy.

Good you found the ring Don. My DC is similar but has the filter on top instead of a bag. Works for me but sometimes wish I had a bit bigger one for the long runs.


----------



## bandit571

70s, headed towardsthe 80s today. same old, same old.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 75°F today, 80 tomorrow, sunny with .2" in the gauge from the last few days, hardly worth putting up with a week of clouds for only .2", eh?

Glad you found your ring Don. I never wore them. I told SWMBO not to bother buying one, but she wanted a 2 ring ceremony. When I was a 1st or 2nd year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He snipped his wedding band off his finger. I asked why he ruined his ring. He had caught it on the end of a 16 penny nail as he came down a ladder. He dislocated his finger. He said the drs will spend half the day trying to figure out how to get it off. They will have cut it so he may as well get it off before he goes to get it stuffed back into the joint. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore one again except for a few days after the wedding and occasionally when we went out. It didn't take long before it didn't fit working fingers anymore.

I can't recall the details anymore, but one of my friends shorted out across his ring. I can't remember if he was an electrician or mechanic. All I remember is the low resistance of a wedding ring leaves one heck of a burn before the fuses kick out ;-((

Nice job on the shed CaptK. I think I spotted a defect. Same one I have, not big enuf ;-(

Bird feeders look good BBob. I don't think we can afford to feed birds. The hummingbirds are drinking a half gallon a week. May have to mortgage the house just to buy enough sugar for them! ;-))

The concrete pour reminded me of dad pouring concrete irrigation ditch one summer. It was in a corner where we had a small pasture. Too small to get equipment in to conveniently work the land and harvest. A real PIA to irrigate. Dad poured a ditch preset to irrigate the area. He made a slip form 12 feet long. WE dug out the ditch so the concrete would be 3 or 4 inches thick. It had a dust slab on the back side to keep weeds away. He had a small mixer about 6 cu ft. We didn't have any power up there. He took the motor off and bolted a piece of angle iron on the flywheel. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and drilled it to bolt it on for a handle to turn the mixer. I was 2 1/3 years older than my brother with a stout build. LB was skinny. My job was to turn that mixer for about 6 hours on the days we poured. LB claimed he couldn't turn it. Not sure if he couldn't or wouldn't? ;-)) I got curious so I calculated the approximate pour volume; 2/3 yard. I'm sure I did a much better job cranking that mixer than I would have mixing it in the wheel barrow with a hoe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Blazing sunshine again in Phoenix, summer has arrived! It is 107° outside, and not fit for man nor beast in sun.
Really, even the dogs can only stand to lay in sun for 2-3 minutes before the come back inside panting like crazy. lol
More of same on horizon. Have excessive heat warnings posted through weekend, with 110° expected several days. Have no clue why they post excessive heat warnings. Must be for newcomers? This is normal summer time temperature in desert.

Over night lows have crept up to lower 70's. Was 91° when I rolled out of bed at 9:30a this morning. Looks like it's time to switch my work schedule to very early mornings. Oldest son has already threatened to move out after yesterday morning's nail pounding incident. His bedroom shares the wall with garage, so he is never happy when the tools get fired up and he is trying to 'chill'. Going to miss him, lol.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turned into a beautiful day. It got up to 76.

I did finally get the garage cleaned up and am off and running on a couple of other projects. Looks like I might have to trash a clip board. It had an open know and I tried to fill with plastic resin. Apparently I did not put enough hardener in it. It's still soft and sticky.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It looks like our run of 80°+ days have come to an end. Today will be in the 70's and tomorrow only upper 60's. We may get some rain today. Stay tuned.

Not too much going on here. Been working on some budgeting for our association (yeah, I know - boorrriing!). Somebody's gotta do it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a nearly perfect day here. 71° and a light breeze so the shop is just right.

Along with the bedroom furniture I now have a set of cornhole boards, Baby crib, maybe a baby changing table / dresser, (4) Adirondack regular chairs and maybe a folding one too. And a leather pistol holster with shoulder harness. Guess my summer is planned already.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a beautiful day here, blue skies and mid 80's.

I got some really great news today. Seems I get to clean out my Mom's basement and my Dad's work area. It's such a cluttered mess you could never call it a shop. His Pride and joy was his 1st generation Shopsmith. I've always detested it as being to small to cut anything bigger than a bird house sized project. My Mom was offended that I did not want it. Today she told me my brother wants it. What a major relief. I've got nowhere to store that useless thing
that I totally do not want. Now I just have to get my brother up here to give me a hand. That's going to be a whole other story.

I've got a question for you all?? I'm pretty sure I've over worked my 6" X 48" belt sander. I need to replace it, period. Anybody got a good recommendation that won't break the bank? I'm looking at a Jet with a 1hp motor. There is also a Wen at homedepot with a 9amp motor. They don't tell you the horses. The one I'm killing is an old habor crap from my Dad. I'm open to any suggestions as I'm in the research stage for the time being. This old thing hasn't crossed over to the pearly gates, but it ain't to far away.

Going fishing in the morning. Ya'll have a great day tomorrow, cause you know I sure will. Fish in the boat or not.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was *only* 109° today. Wind is blowing 12-18mph and dust is blowing around pretty bad near open areas. I call it blast furnace weather. There is some rain in mountains to east of Phoenix on radar. A 10% chance of rain posted tomorrow night, after day peaks out at 110°. Feels like August monsoon weather, but lower moisture?

Nothing happening in shop. Been sleeping a lot to recoup from my painting days. Part of reason for nothing, is next task is cleaning up a months worth of mess. The garage is embarrassing array misplaced tools and debris. Have never let my shop get this dirty and stay that way for more a day. SWMBO is not happy that she drags in shavings/dust/metal when using garage entrance. If it is not hammering, it has to be something? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, almost 80°F with Ol' Sol trying to burn through light on shore flow today. It made a thin, high over cast with a bit of a hallow around Ol' Sol. Weatherman explained that is caused by ice crystals in the upper atmosphere like water droplets make a rainbow.

Swimbo had hole drilled in the center of the bracket that holds the cataract implant in place today. They say that should clear up her vision in that eye. I got lucky I guess. They just popped mine in and I still test 20/15 with both eyes open. I have a couple minor issues, but all they can do is make them worse ;-)

*BBob*, For a good approximation, figure about 15 amps per horse power for 120 volt sander motors if they have amps on the name plate. If not they should have watts. 746 watts is 1 hp. But, that is a DC motor number. When you get into AC, lots of complications show up ;-) A 15 amp motor on 120 volts calculates to 1800 watts. Those are code numbers used to calculate a motor circuit if you do not have the actual motor data. The actual motor data normally shows the amps for HP slightly less than the generic code number. Hope that isn't too confusing, but you will probably get lots of different answers asking that HP question without the manufacturer rating the motor's hp. They went to the watts thing a few years before I retired. These new high efficiency motors do odd things. I connected a piece of equipment with 120 volts per the manufacturer's name plate. The factory wired the motor connection inside the equipment for 240 volts. When I turned it on to see if it worked, the motor started and ran. When they started to operate the system, the motor would not run on 120 volts under a load for very long ;-))

The Space Shuttle was supposed to be visible a little after 8 tonight. 6 minutes from horizon to horizon. I figured we might have 2 minutes with all the trees in the way. Plus there were light clouds and it was still light out. All we saw was an occasional little peek at the first 1/8 of the Moon. Can't watch satellites and the Northern Lights like when I was a kid because of clouds, trees and city light pollution. About all we can see on a regular basis is the North Star.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rain, rain again today, can't get anything done outside :^( It's been mid 70's into the low 80's for the past several days and the rain is keeping the humidity through the roof, a 1.5 miles walk last night left everyone sweaty.

Bbob, I skip the Wen and get the Jet, more power and from a much more established company.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

A low of 64 this morning with plenty of sun and hardly a cloud in the sky. That was at 7:40 and now it's warmed up to 68. Humidity is at 81%, and m mph winds. The high will get to around 80 today….Not much happening around my neck of the woods. Had some rain last night, but it moved out, and none for a week or more. We don't need any more now. The ground is saturated, and the lakes are so full all the boat ramps are under water, and water plum up close to the highway….!!! Benn having back trouble so bad I have to use a cane. It's hell to be old AND stove up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Phoenix east valley has peaked at 112° today with partly cloudy skies and decent breeze. 
Low this morning was 78° thanks to concrete jungle's ability to store heat. 
This is 10° above normal temp for end of May. Hope it is not indication of that summer will be above average too?
Moisture in area is growing, humidity is in mid-upper teens all afternoon. Radar shows some afternoon showers in mountains nearby. Only 5% chance the valley gets rain tonight. 
More of same expected this weekend with slightly increased chance of rain?

Yesterday wife decided to re-start on the Keto diet (she stopped it about 5 months ago). Today she can not drink any fluids without running to bathroom. Not sure if it's diet, or food poisoning from salad she ate. I am on a nurse-care leash till she gets better. Not a fun day in Klutz house today. As the saying goes: When momma ain't happy, no one in house is happy.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a decent day on the lake. It was glass smooth didn't start getting real hot till after 1pm. I only got 3 trout, a 17,a 16 and a 14. My partner only got a 16 so I gave them all to him. It wasn't the best day but it sure beats working for a living. I've got a monster turkey roaster in the fridge with close to 40 trout fillets in the brine, tomorrow they get put in the smoker.

WWBob I'll check my motor out tomorrow. Yeti, I'm kind of leaning in that direction.

It's suppose to hit the mid 90's tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to about 70° and mostly sunny today. The humidity was also down from where it had been. Deb drained 3" out of the rain guage after yesterday's gully washer. Had a terrible time driving through it on our way home from dinner at friend's house

Got my new laptop today, so spent a little time setting it up. Still need to do some work on it, but got it to where I can use it.

WWBob - I always enjoy seeing s Halo around the sun. I've read there's the common one seen at 22° refraction angle and a less common on at 46° refraction angle. It depends if the light is going through the crystals from side to side or side to bottom. And that's all I know about that.

CaptK - Sorry to hear your wife is feeling poorly. Sure hope it's not food poisoning

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

There's some really dark clouds over the Elkhorns today. I had intended to mow the lawn. That might be helped off till tomorrow. It's suppose to hit 90+ today and a good bit of wind.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

^^^^^ pleasant temperature? 
pfft…

Woke up to find 82° outside at 6am. Was chased away from my garage clean up work at 10:30am this morning with 100° temperature. 
Currently 104° at lunch time, and heading for 108° high today. Continue to have excessive heat warnings posted as if anyone can't once they walk outside? 
Humidity is climbing, which is unusual for daytime with 16% right now. Forecast has 5% chance rain by midnight today? When it hits 30-40%, then I will get worried about rain.

Spent 3+ hours putting shed construction and paint tools away this morning. Still not done. Move a couple of nuisance items to shed to stop tripping over them while I was cleaning. 

What ever the wife had yesterday has morphed into general fatigue, with muscle/joint aches. She's up and around today, but still not 'happy', if that is possible being trapped in house with 3 males. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Monsoon weather in May? Sort of.
Hit 109° for high, then sky turned brown from blowing dust a little bit ago. Winds are gusting around 35 mph. There is noisy thunder storm cell blowing north across the eastern edge of east valley. Can hear thunder behind the brown clouds, but can't see any lightning yet. 
Oh look, here it comes. 
Some rain just started, but sun is poking through clouds. Time to go play in rain.
Welcome to 'pleasant' weather in desert SW!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today, a most pleasant temperature.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!

Woke to find 79° and 48% at sunrise. Currently 102° with 18% RH.

Yesterday's cloud burst dropped ~0.3" in about 20 minutes. Storm ran out of moisture as it traveled north through east valley and 2 miles north of me barely got any rain. Downtown and west side was dry. 
Visited the completed shed in middle of storm and didn't find any water inside, despite winds blowing 30 mph. 

Spent a couple hours this morning moving stuff into shed, and continuing to clean up past project messes. Got stumped with equipment layout at one point and just sat in middle of garage with paper/pencil sketching various options. Didn't get as much done as I wanted due the pondering. Even worse, realized I need some more shelves or cabinets to store stuff. With higher humidity, was chased inside by 10:30.

Now that the shed is done, guess I need to make a project post? It is made of wood, and I did it; but it's not fine furniture, more like house building? Maybe be lazy and update garage blog instead. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was near picture perfect. It was near 70, sunny, low humidity and light winds. With the low dew points, nights cool down quickly. CaptK, you know all about that. By Tuesday, we'll be close to 90° with dewpoints near 70.

Milwaukee has been under cerfew for the last 2 nights due to protesting and looting. Hopefully, this storm too will pass quickly.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Interesting weather image anyone?

This is what yesterdays dust storm looked like moving into South side of Phoenix from a freeway traffic cam:








.
More and Better quality images here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266913002189553666
Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's finally warm and dry in SC with temps creeping close to 90 later this week so I finished my concrete this morning (doesn't look that great) and the pool is open so the kiddos are happy.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

It's 102° just after lunch in Phoenix east valley. Slightly warmer downtown. 
Heading for 104° today. Humidity is 16%, with 5% chance of rain. Don't see or feel enough moisture in air to believe it will rain.

Mowed the lawn this morning. The recent cloud burst has everything growing like nuts. Weeds went from none to 4 in high in couple days. :-( Decided to hire a landscaping crew to trim all shrubs and clean up after the Palo Verde explosion last month. 2 guys have been at it for 3 hours already, and probably have another hour. Would have taken me two weeks to get it done, and then it would be time to start all over. This rental is not low maintenance desert landscape like last place. :-(

Spent some time in garage too. Swapped a Shop Fox mobile base for higher clearance All-Terrain base on my 17" band saw alone, which is always interesting challenge. Now have a couple extra mobile bases I don't need. Should take pics and put on CL? Disassembled some stuff off a parts Unisaw wasting space in garage, and moved it to shed. Also cleared out 1" of saw dust off floor as I played musical chairs with tools. 
Garage is starting to look like a wood shop again, instead of a barn. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old around here…..

Picked up a load of Ash Lumber today…..28 bft cost me $30…..mainly 1×6s….even got it surfaced on both faces….I'll worry about the edges later,,,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's been dry for a few days, finally. I've been working on the drying shed. Gonna go pick up some logs tomorrow. Big elm and some small walnut I think. 
No problems around our area with looting. They won't come out to the country. Where I work though, we have a major manufacturer of mace and pepper spray. There have been some threats against them.

You guys stay safe.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday was a fairly nice day. It stayed in upper 60's most of the day. Tried to rain but I think the air was too dry yet. Today that all changes. We will be around 90° with dew points around 70°. Ah, air you can wear. Gotta love it. May get some storms out of it as well.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a real nice day here maybe 80 or more.

Just a few errands and than I can get after finishing a few small projects.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?

Is 105° in desert valley this afternoon. Heading for 106° as forecast high. 
Humidity is in high teens and made for sweaty morning tinkering outside.
Nothing exciting to report, unless you want to hear about spraying bug killer and weed killer? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## rockusaf

85° and 80% humidity here today, got the grass cut just in time to get a few rain drops and a huge thunder clap close by, guess the edging will have to wait for another day. I was pretty much drenched anyway so the rain didn't bother me but something about electric tools in the rain seems like a bad idea.

Rock


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's nice and sunny this morning with cool temps to start the day. The temp is currently 70 and not gonna move much more than that for the rest of the day. We had a big storm rumble through last night around 2 am with lots of lightning and high winds. We had a tree come crashing down last night next door to our house in the neighbors yard.

Been busy in the shop lately and trying to keep the yard work up around here. Well, that's all I have to say about that. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It's 64° and sunny following yesterday's 90° and high dewpoints. Like Don, we had strong storms move through last night. Lots of downed trees, but not too much where I live. Today should get to about 80°

I really need to get back in the shop.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Boy…..has it turned off hot this morning. The low was 67 with plenty of sun. Then it rose to 74, and now it's up to 84…..The humidity is at 67%, and makes it feel like 90. Winds are at 7 mph., and looks like some rain moving in this afternoon. Chances are 60-90%, so we'll prolly get some moisture…..!! The high will get to 87…..HOT!!!!! And it's gonna get hot everywhere. It's amazing how hot it makes you feel when you wear a mask. Can't go into any business w/o one….Don't bother me though, 'cause I know when I leave I can take it off…..!!! My wife has to wear hers all day when dealing with customers…..My poor baby………..!!!!

For the last 2 days I've been chasing around up town trying to get some stuff done. I'm changing eye doctors and tomorrow morning is my first appointment with him. But….I had to call and get all my records sent over form my old to new doctor. They wouldn't do it…..!! What? W/O my records the new doctor wouldn't see me. So…I had to drive into town (13 miles one way), pick up my records from the old doctor and hand carry them over to the new doctor's office after signing a release form from the old doctors office….....Mercy!!! But now I'm set to see the new doctor in the morning. I've been putting up with this cloudy sucker and blurred vision for nearly 4 months, and I got tired of it. Plus I've had big floaters that's driving me nuts. One looks like a bloody shrimp, and the others look like little worms or strings. If I can get this eye done correctly, then I'll have the other one done as well. It's hard to see with cataracs…..!! By the time I got all this done my back was hurting so bad now I can't hardly walk….And my nurse ain't here as she's gone back to her shop….Nothing helps.

You guys stay as cool as you can 'cause old farts gets hot and it tires you out quicker…..That's all folks….!!


----------



## bandit571

Hot, sticky….and starting to cloud up….maybe a thunderbumper later….

Waiting on a paper plan, before I start up on the New & Improved Kitchen Island the Boss wants….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Got up to mid 80's today. Still a little humid. Will slowly cool down to average temps this week and then back to 90.

Made Deb a riser for her laptop today. Nothing fancy but at least I was in the shop.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Is 110° outside this afternoon in desert SW. 100° temp chased me out of shop by 10am today.
Excessive heat warnings are in effect again.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been several mid 70's days here lately. Finally got a small rain shower from a t-storm this afternoon. We can use more as we are way below our average for moisture. The snowpack in the mountains are melting fast so there is some small flooding in places along the river. We are just sending it to Bill do deal with in a few days.

Didn't get a full day in today. Had to get my CDL medical physical up to date this morning. Have always had a CDL since they were made mandatory back in the 80's and not ready to give it up yet. Never know when someone needs a driver to help haul cattle, hay, equipment or water.

Still busy in the shop. Getting closer to finishing the dresser and chest of drawers of the bedroom set and still working in smaller projects as needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've enjoyed a good 6 days of no rain. It is threatening now. Thanks Mark. Not much of a storm though, so I'm hoping it's still dry after I come home from work on Saturday. I'm also hoping not to deal with riots this week. We will see.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's hot today and yesterday, we made it to the pool yesterday evening and I've wrapped up most of my chores so I'm hoping that we can make it up there this afternoon before the chance of a thunderstorm spikes.


----------



## bandit571

70s today, might hit exactly 80 this afternoon….have a Thunderstorm heading this way….will get here just before Lunch. Any Yard Sales today are rained out. Might just head to the shop, for the day. Have a few panels to glue up…..anyway….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the mid 70's today and blue skies.

Monday I took my boat to Idaho to get a Bimini cover put on it. That's going to make it much nicer for the wife in the heat. She does not do well with high heat.

Finished a cutting board for a guy yesterday. He gave me $10, real big of him. I'm pretty sure I'm done with him.
Today is clean up day and a couple of small projects.

Bill, I sure hope you don't have to deal with any of that rioting crap. Seems there was a bus of ANTIFA headed east on the interstate and they got arrested in La Grande. WWBob's family lives there. It about 45 miles west of me. Wonder what their final destination was.


----------



## bandit571

Too hot and sticky, to do too much..of anything..but Lunch….
Roast Beef, Bourbon Ham, swiss cheese, on wheat…washed down with an ice COLD KILLIAN'S IRISH RED…

Panel for the kitchen island's top is in the clamps….









3/4" x 24" x 39"....
Then..









Dungeon Creek, North Branch…...

Will let the glue up sit a day…while I figure out the next cuts/panels…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday was 95 and sunny. It rained a little last night and now it's cloudy and 88.
We are in full preparedness mode for violent protest. Hoping it doesn't materialize.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: best thing would be a few days straight of soaking rains/storms…..protestors don't like getting drowned…..

Right hip is very sore…can't really walk too far with it. I did get 4 casters for the Kitchen Island Project….So, now I can figure out the length of 4 legs….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Showing 110° outside and some blowing dust in air due stiff breeze. Supposed to reach 111° today. Humidity is in upper teens, and feels like it is climbing. We have 30% chance of rain tomorrow, with a slight coo down. 
Best day will be Saturday with forecast of only 92°. Can't wait.

Got a late start this morning, not much shop time. Managed to spray paint an outdoor RV receptacle box to match house color, and install it on stucco wall in side yard for my portable shed power. Looks like it came with house. hehe. Added an outdoor 120v 20A box on side of it and wired it up to GFCI inside the garage. Saves me 35 feet of extension cord working on side of house. Was already 105° at that point, and was not able to complete wiring the RV plug. For another day. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm this morning with a temp of 71. We're expecting scattered T/S this afternoon. Other than that, it's nice weather.

My wife has not been feeling well for the last few days. She's had a sore throat and congestion. So, we just had a virtual doctors visit and he wants her to get a Covid test. I hope it comes up negative. Hope!

That's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed out to get my boat and see the boys. It's going to be a hot one in Boise today 95.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 69 for a low….Moved up to 82 now, and headed to 93….Mostly sunny, and no clabber….No rain for now. The humidity is at 72% and the wind is 0 mph. It's turning hot now…!!

Yesterday morning I went to the new eye doctor and was there for about 2 hours. Got my eyes tested by the assent nurse. Doctor finally came in, and he did another eye exam. Afterwards he said there was nothing he could do about it. I'd have to live with this eye….!! I asked about all these floaters and he said you can go down to Little Rock.

Pissed me off, so I left, and won't be back there again. What a wasted trip. So….He said I'll have to live with it…..!! Prick..!!!


----------



## bandit571

HOT outside….A/C set to 68 degrees. Barely a cloud in sight.

Having a hard time standing or walking….Spinal Stenosis Lumbar is acting up on the right hip and down the right leg…stairs? Fergetaboutit….

Only thing the knee doctor is worried about….is doing replacements….not much help for simple tears…..let alone a lower back issue….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Well, top of the Kitchen Island ain't gonna flatten/trim itself…...So…now I am soaked (running the clothes dryer didn't help, either)....top has been trimmed to final length(38-5/8") and width( 21-5/8")

Roll-around Dishwasher arrived today….have to make sure it can roll by the new island…

Sitting almost right in front of the A/C Unit….film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon.

Cloudy 99° with 18% RH with decent breeze outside. Pleasant 72° at my desk. 
Heading for high of 101° today. 
Chance of rain forecast tonight as the weather changes cooler.

Did a little tinkering around in shop late morning. Nothing to report.

*Don* praying for favorable result on wife's test. Hope she feels better soon.

*Bandit* Sorry to read about aches and pains. Nothing worse than back and leg issues. Reduce mobility always puts me in a really bad mood. Hope things improve.

Must be something going around? My wife woke up feeling sluggish with head cold symptoms today. Youngest son woke up for lunch not able to breath due congestion and allergy issues. I have been above average for last couple weeks. But despite going to bed at 6pm last night, I had more trouble than normal getting up and didn't hit floor till 10am. We are blaming it on yesterdays blowing dust and weather change, as it kicks up a lot of pollen; which dogs then drag inside onto our laps as they beg for attention.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and pleasant out this morning. The temp is 69 and will only creep up to around 73 today. I'll take it. The rain we were supposed to get never happened. The next bunch of junk we're supposed to get is from that Tropical Storm brewing in the Gulf. Some of you guys get it first though.

We should get the word from the test site today as to when my wife is going to get tested. She had a terrible night last night. She was awake all night long. She just stumbled out of bed sniffling and coughing. She is all stuffed up. I'm hoping and praying it's just allergies and nothing more. I'm feeling fine with no complaints so far. I would think if she had the Covid, I would have something too.

I got the rest of my lumber supplies for building my next project. I'm finally gonna be able to start working on my dresser for our place. I kept dreaming about it all night long when I wasn't getting woke up by the wife. I'll show the progress when there is something to see.

*Rick*, I'm sure sorry to hear of your situation. Someone's gotta be able to help you out. Maybe a lawyer?

Well gang, that's all folks for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the boat, spent the afternoon playing with the grandson's at their house and headed home around 7pm. A wind storm came up and boy did it ever blow. I was fighting a 40+mph headwind for close to 70 miles. Now I get to put everything back in the boat and try to get a few other things done.

It's really turned colder today. It was 95 yesterday in Boise and mid 80s here. Today it might creep up to 60 with some rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight we had 0.07 inches of welcome moisture hit the ground.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Hit the low 90's, very humid by midday. Cold front moved in, temps plummeted to high 60's and BAM!... Monsoons!! Seriously high winds, thunder/lightning. Hope we don't lose power!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 96 right now with full sun. Sean wants to sleep in a tent tonight out in the woods. It better cool down quickly.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 65° after hitting a high of 72 (car said it was 75) with humidity hovering around the 50% mark. A very pleasant day. Like Don, looks like we will get the remnants of the tropical storm heading up from the coast. The say if it dumps enough rain, Lake Michigan could hit a record high waterline. That mean Don and I will be a little farther away from each other. LOL.

The water level is causing some serious erosion issues along the bluffs. They've had to tear down some homes that were destined to become flotsam and jetsam.

I had to get my PSA test prior to my appointment with the urologist next week. I was nervous what it would be. Glad to say it's still reading 0.01.

I'm sorry to hear of all the health issues everyone is having. You are all in my prayers and I hope we can all get over these issues soon.

I spent some quality time at Kettle Moraine Hardwoods today picking out some cherry for a small desk Deb asked me to build for her. Got it stickered on the workbench for a bit before I start on it.

Well, I think I've tap danced on this keypad long enough. Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's a couple of photos of the boat cover I had installed this past week. I'm think it's going to work real well for the wife. At least it won't interfere with my fishing since I'm up running the trolling motor.



















I'm hoping today I got the last coat of varnish on some clip boards. If so I can put them aside and begin something new and interesting to occupy my time till I can take the boat out.


----------



## MSquared

BBob - Nice rig you've got there! Around here, also my friends in Florida, ( and surely many points in between) call that a 'Bimini Top' or '*Happy Top'* for obvious reasons aside from keeping the wife happy in the shade. They're universally regarded as indispensable! You'll love it. Enjoy! ..... Now, if you got a 'Dodger' for the bow, you could sneak under out of the rain …. just sayin'.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lovely June day in Phoenix today.
High is 93° and sunny skies all afternoon. Stated off with 71° this morning, and partly cloudy.
Humidity is in high teens all afternoon. But a really nice day overall.

With the 20° drop in high temp and 10° lower low temp, decided to spend morning finishing the shop power wiring. Ran wires for 4 more outlets on opposite walls to reduce my extension cord issues.  Was last minute decision and need a couple GFCI outlets and breakers to finish the work. But all the hard & dirty work is done.

Funny story you might like:
Neighbor across the street is half my age and weight, and installs network/communication wiring/equipment for day job. Told him my power plans long ago when he saw me adding breakers to panel, and he offered to be an attic monkey to help save my arthritic knees/ankles from pulling attic wires; all I had to do was ask. Shed had me distracted in Feb/March, and weather has been too hot all weekends since late April, so I had given up on the extra receptacles. 
Yesterday neighbor made the mistake of asking for my help troubleshooting a stereo receiver missing one channel after work. After 30 minutes of teaching him how to read the schematics, and probable bad components; we had a beer waiting for dinner to happen. He asked about the power wiring, and I said weather will be cool tomorrow? Boom, project planned. LOL
Was nice and cool at 6am. Spent several hours cutting access holes and getting ready last night. Was a short 2.5 hours to run wires with professional help. Even though I wasn't crawling around in attic with < 4ft of head room, knees are angry at me for going up/down ladder for several hours.

Going to be another sub 100° day tomorrow, so hoping my body will last one more day, so I can get up early and enjoy it.

BTW - Wife and son sudden illness this week was allergies. We got a brief rain shower last night. Just enough to rearrange the dust on vehicles, but it knocked the pollen. Everyone is feeling much better today.

Hope everyone else is as lucky Klutz house was today!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Marty, I'm pretty sure your correct about Happy Wife. Only down side on this rig is that 30mph is top speed. The installer showed me one that a guy had up when he drove down the freeway. It's 80mph top speed in Idaho. Yeah his frame was total mess. The next big expense for the boat is a new fish finder. Got any ideas? I'm leaning towards a Lowrance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, topped out at 60°F with Ol' Sol trying to burn through the overcast, He was successful this afternoon ;-)

That 80 mph limit following the Oregon Trail across Idaho is nice, eh BBob? It carries on across Wyoming too ;-) I think Montana is 65, it takes a couple days to get across it ;-( Better than the pioneers' 10 miles a day in covered wagons. I can't imagine them crossing southern Idaho, the worst part of the trip through the sagebrush without any water, in the hottest part of the summer ;-( Glad I was born too late for that!

The first trip in our 5th wheel I was crossing Wyoming. I got tired of watching antelope so I decided to see how it handled at 80 or 85. Just fine. Semis that were passing had to be close to 100 mph! A friend told me he went through Butte on his motorcycle with a pal doing 185! A piece of trash on the highway or a tire problem would not have been an issue for him. He would never have known anything about it.

Working on getting next round of notices for the city and neighbor about propane bomb, 80,000 sticks of dynamite equivalent there. I have concluded nobody with a conscious could be fire chief or fire marshal here. A policy of human life being expendable rather than admit a public employee made an error is the equivalent of city gubbermint knee on this neighborhood's neck ;-((


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice 75° day here. Light rain most of the afternoon which added up to .5" in the rain gauge. We will take it as it is still real dry here compared to normal.

Rick that sucks. Am sure someone can get your eyes fixed. Just live with it is not a option.

WW Bob most of Montana is 75mph in the western part of the state but here in the east most is 80mph now on the interstate. Biggest share of Wyoming and a lot of South Dakota is at 80 also. Through the bigger towns it changes to 65mph or 75mph. One has to remember where you are because the local police know the limits in their jurisdiction better than me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mark, Maybe I thought Montana was slower becuse it takes a couple days to cross ;-))

It sure sounds like something went wrong in Rick's eye surgery.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon.

Clear sunny skies, 92° with 20% RH this afternoon, heading for 95°. Nice breeze blowing and as long as you have shade with breeze and cold drink, it's pleasant. Had a gorgeous 69° low temp this morning.

Uncle Arthur hit hard this morning. Wife helped apply some magic fufu CDB lotion she has been using for her carpal tunnel and was able to get out of bed and get some work done! 
Finished up all garage outlet wiring, just need to find a time I can kill main breaker so I can work in panel to complete job. Might be tough with everyone staying at home all time? Thinking best plan is to sneak out at 5am before they all wake up, and it gets warm enough the HVAC is needed. Just have to be sure my oldest son doesn't stay up all night playing online games (again). Seem like there is always something else that makes life complicated. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

78 degrees right now, 35% humidity

Rather warm and sticky IN the shop ( no shop fan…) so I am soaked. The cheap "Hyper Tough" beltsander locked up on me today…...trashed canned it….went to HF, to get a fill-in sander….90 days later, I can take it back for a refund…or sooner…Bottom shelf has been sanded and handplaned flat…..then the best face was chosen…..

Hip is still hurting….last a week or two…then goes away for a while….

Ice Cold Guinness Blondes are calling me name….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

81 VERY sunny degrees outside…..

Monday..about says it all….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 52 right now and might hit 63 later this afternoon. It's also paartly to mostly clouds.

I had planned of going to the lake in the morning but that's been called due to rain.

This morning I pulled the last of the birch branches out of my garage. I'm done messing around with birch for a verey long time. Pretty much feel the same about wood strip projects.


----------



## MSquared

BBob - Yeah, those tops are not 'freeway friendly' when up! Does yours have the fold-down hardware? If not, it should be just a matter of changing out a few fittings. We always had ours collapsible for 360* fishing/crabbing. Been quite a long time since I've had a boat … These days I'm into OPB …. 'Other People's Boats'. I bring beverages, ice, my own tackle and gas money.  Otherwise, I surf cast. Over the years I had my boats equipped with several generations of Lowrance Fishfinders. They always performed quite well. I was very happy with them.


----------



## Firewood

82° and sunny today. Not as warm as they predicted, but that's ok. Very pleasant day out there.

It's not father's day yet, but Deb twisted my arm into letting her buy me a MicroDial tapering jig. How could I say no? (I also ordered a new moisture meter)

That tropical storm is starting to move a little west of us. We'll still get rain, just not the 5+ inches Minnesota is looking at.

CaptK - that's an easy one. Just tell your son there's a planned power outage at 5am. Done . Reminds me of those planned outages at work when we had to make sure the data center stayed up and running. Ah, the good ol days. I sure don't miss 'em. LOL

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## bandit571

Good old days….









When one of these were new…and you needed a notch made..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 92 today. Not as hot as last few days. Liam and I went and loaded up a couple free nice silver maple logs. We are expecting about a half inch of rain overnight. The big rain is just to the west of us, though they are saying any severe weather will be in this area on the west side of the storm.


----------



## Firewood

It's 70° at 7:00 o'clock and winds are…..
.....NOT 7 MPH. It's actually calm at the moment. Time to go for a walk

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a rainy day and it might get to the mid 60's.

Marty, that boat cover does collapse so there's not problem there. Thanks for the opinion on Lowrance. I'm still kicking around what to buy.

I've got to stay home today waiting for the plumber to fix the shower faucet.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 sweltering sunny day here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## bandit571

will be pushing toward 90, and high humidity today…heat advisory…..

May try a road trip later…have saws to pick up….and drop off. 
Have another panel sitting in the clamps, right now…need to draw out a curved line, and then cut to the line…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had a nice day yesterday. Started out 70°, ended with 92°, nothing but sunshine.
I was able to shut off power while everyone was sleeping and hooked up the four remaining breakers ~5:30am. hehe Puttered around the house rest of Monday, recovering from a couple previous busy days.

More of same weather today: 
Started at 67° at sunrise, 85° mid-morning, heading for 93° high temp. Humidity has dropped back to normal single digits, couple with light breeze; makes being outdoors amazing considering it is June and normal high temp is 100°+ ? 

Working this morning to patch/fix up the access holes in drywall made from adding shop power. Wished mud dried faster, so I didn't have deal with drywall dust for several days? It is too nice outside to stay inside today. Might have start another project? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's partly cloudy right now with a warm temp, 83. We're supposed to get some high winds this afternoon with severe T/S and even a possible Tornado. This is a result of the tropical storm Crystobal. The winds are supposed to reach 60 mph.

I've been busy working on my dresser lately. I don't work all day long though, I have to stop for other things. I took my wife to have her Covid test yesterday. She said it hurt bad. They go up your nose and tickle your brain with the swab. She should know within 48 hours.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

91 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Don't know how Mr. Klutz can stand it day after day. Too bloody hot for me.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

85 humid degrees outside….windy, partly cloudy…..chance of an evening thunder-bumper….
Lumber run has been done….cut to lengths I can handle, surfaced both faces, down to 3/4" thick….and I am soaked….even with the windows down (2-60 A/C) it didn't help much…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Summer weather has returned to SW desert!

It's 102° mid-afternoon, heading for high of 104°. Even with humidity of 5%, it's still hot. 
Was pleasant 68° this morning before sunrise. 
Unfortunately, didn't get to enjoy nice morning, as a nasty migraine arrived when I woke, which required heavy drugs and a long nap to dissipate. Mostly normal this afternoon. Yeah!

Wished the last few days cooler weather lasted longer. Expecting normal June weather the next 10 days: 
Sunny, middle 70's for lows and 105-109° for highs, with single digit humidity.

There is good news from yesterday. Perseverance and low humidity won over the dry wall project. Managed to slap down 2 coats of mud, sand, add knock down texture, and paint ALL the patched wall sections; plus two trips to BORG. Still have to vacuum up dry wall dust, and blow out the garage a couple times to clean up the mess; but hard work is done.  
SWMBO walked out and asked 'what I was working on?'. I said 'fixing the holes in walls, can't you tell the holes are gone now?' She quips,' they look prefect, what needed fixing?' :-0)
With bright side lighting, can sort of see the paint touch-up areas, but to average person; looks like nothing was done (standing 6 ft away). Success at last!

*dawsonbob* Deal with summer heat by working in morning when it is cool. Plus after a couple years, your blood thins out a little, and you gain a tolerance. With low humidity, some cooling fans or breeze; can work in shade up to 95° easily. For my body, as temperatures climb over ~100°, productivity level is almost like a light switch. Higher heat makes brain foggy, hands move slower, and find myself wanting to sit in front of fan for long breaks. Doctor tells me it because my blood is getting thicker to save moisture for sweating to cool off? That is when I know I need clean up and get inside. Most days that means have to stop work outside by 11a-Noon. If you start by sunrise (5:30am), that is a lot of shop tinkering time for an old retired guy in poor health! :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

What a wasted day. I've accomplished absolutely nothing. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. It's got to be as I'm headed to the lake.


----------



## MSquared

Got close to the 90's today, humid, but cooled down fast with a steady breeze. Clear skies most of the day, then became clabbered. The past few hours we've been having very low clouds coming North off the ocean. A little lower and it could be dense fog.

BBob - Dang!! Hit the lake and leave all the other crap behind for a while!  Reminds me of the days when I'd take the boat out on a weekday morning. The bay smooth as glass, sun coming up, just the baymen out working clam beds, setting lobster and crab pots. Set it up on a good plane and cruise with my coffee.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to take my waverunner out week day mornings and specifically skip weekends. The local launch ramp into lake Erie was only one in and one out so on a nice weekend it was more fun to ride my bike up to the adjacent park and watch people learn how to back a trailer. It was quite comical at times. A week day morning you might see some retirees with 14' - 16' boats, with small tiller steer outboards head out for a few perch but that was usually it. I could cruise up to Lorain then Cleveland and back in under 2 hours at a leisurely 28mph (indicated) as it seemed to be at least sort of efficient at that speed. WOT could suck down more than 16gph which wasn't good because it had a 16 gallon gas tank, however, under the right conditions that was nearly 70mph and not exactly relaxing. On cooler mornings, the cool water seemed down right cold so I'd hang my feet outside the gun whales where the tell tale pissers were and let the water warmed by the engine flood my water shoes. The only time it was bad was when the westwinds blew in an unexpected storm when I was close to Cleveland and had the better part of 15 miles to head back into stiff rain, that was always no fun!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cooler than yesterday at 64. The high for today is gonna be a nice 76. We had some T/S come through late yesterday afternoon. At times the wind was worse than the rain and lightning. I kept an eye on the trees around my place but, everything worked out. There were some damages though reported about 20 miles NW of here.

Ya Burly Bob, I hate it when I don't get something done each day. I feel I'm wasting my day when I don't do something.

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, it's 8:30am and my fishing pal ain't here. Wonder what's holding him up.

Next week I got to settle down and a get a few projects out of the way. I've got a couple that I've put off for well over a year or more. I must be one of the best at putting things off.

It's going to be a beautiful day upwards of 80, blue skies and little wind. Hopefully there's a few nice fat trout in the lake for me.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to show up…..

Line outside the BMV was 10-15 people, and more were arriving…..I can come back some other day….

Biggest employer in my area…HONDA…had just restarted work in their plants around here…..their machinery was found to have been hacked by Ransomware….took a few MORE days to clear all of that…they just got back to work again, this week. And, they are still going to do the 2wk Fourth of July shutdown…..My son works at a factory that supplies all the auto glass for the auto industry…..and he just got back to work this week….

Warm outside, no clouds today…..need to take the fan down into the shop….


----------



## Firewood

It's a pleasant 71° with bright blue skies, a mild breeze and low humidity. Took a nice 3 mile walk this morning to get the kinks out. And now it's already lunch time.

The cherry lumber gas been stickered for almost a week. My moisture meter comes later today. If it checks out ok, I'll start milling it tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon

Has reached 103° at lunchtime. Heading for 108°. Humidity is bone dry, lip splitting, 6%.

Missed my morning shop session today due migraine today, but now I am 'normal' and bored. Going to venture out to shop and and finish cleaning up drywall dust and build up on my heat resistance. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Yeti - Watching the people at the boat ramps is always comical! We only put in and hauled out each season as we had slips for our boats. On weekends, we just cruised over to one of several coves and stayed put for 2-3 days. Frequently ted-up with friends there. Sometimes up to 12 or more boats. The weekends are when he idiots come out. If the plan was fishing on a weekend, we'd get an early start to avoid the lunatics. Depending on the tides. It was great when, if I had a late in-time for work, I'd wake up on the boat in a cove and be in NYC in a few short hours. Those were the days! BBob has it all happenin' going out on the lake on weekdays! (P.S.; Bob, do you smoke the Trout?)


----------



## Firewood

Got up to 80° today. Was quite pleasant most of the day. Some weather rolled in about 4:00 this afternoon. Some areas had severe t-storm warning. We mostly had wind. Not too bad, but enough to do this










Not lumber-worthy, that's for sure!! LOL

Easy enough to clean up, but the Yard Nazis have rules, ya know.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I remember decades ago when i was on the PD. We had a bodacious wind storm overnight. Maybe 40+ winds. I was working the day shift, which didn't happen often. That following morning I drove around my small town and counted over 20 trees had been blown down. Now here's the crazy thing, they were all Blue spruce. Why you ask. Well a Blue spruce or white fir require more water than other conifers. That's why you find them on the north side of the hill, mountain or slope. The snow stays there longer. Now in an urban environment they get their water from folks watering the lawn. The water is right on the top of the ground so they don't have to grow their roots deep. Their roots live real close to the surface. Give them a good blow they fall over. It's the reason I had my big blue spruce cut down.
At least in my neck of the world. Seeing as we don't get tornadoes or any other weird storms it's just the odd really high winds that will push a tree to the ground.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, topped out about 67°F with Ol' Sol struggling to burn through the clouds. He did this afternoon ;-)

BigBlock, Those boat launches can be entertaining for sure. When we were touring the east coast in our 5th wheel, people would come out of their RVs when we were at a spot that was not pull through. I didn't really think much of it. One afternoon we had to back into a tricky little spot that was very narrow access. I pulled in past the spot and walked around the 5er. I told my bride to stand in a certain spot to mark it. When the tandem axles passed her, go to the back and watch for disasters about to happen. I expected that spot might take 2 or 3 shots, but backed right in and ended up level without any jockeying ;-) The guy that had come out of his RV walked over and congratulated me ;-)) I realized all those people coming out had been disappointed. No show ;-)

There was one impossible spot that was not really physically wide enough to back it into with that Ford Super Duty. It would have been easy with my SIL's Chevy Dually. It will turn in a circle completely inside my Ford turning radius. I finally got in the tricky spot on about the 4thh or 5th try. It was so tight I backed past a tree so close I got out folded in the mirror and when the mirror passed it I folded it back out to see where I was going.

Dad could back a wagon with a team of horses but not with the tractor. He would unhook and we had to push loads of hay around by hand. I started bugging him about letting me try before we unhook. He'd say OK, 2 tries. It was a 4 wheel wagon with a short tongue. I got to where I could get it close to the hay stack. Saved a lot of by hand work. After I learn about backing up, the wagon with the short tongue is impossible to back. Good thing I didn't know it when I was about 12 ;-))

I have been doing a lot of researching looking for info and an engineer to write an evaluation on the propane barriers next door. It is turning into a full time job to get the city and fire department to believe there is a reason for the Propane Code. Looking at explosion investigation reports they all have the same common denominators; code violations, management failures, employee training issues, operation failures, and maintenance issues. The owner, city and fire department have them pretty well in place. I contacted the Propane Research and Education Council to ask if they had any educational materials I could give to the city. They seemed to be at a loss for what to do saying most cities enforce the propane code. I wonder sometimes if people question my credibility. I must be making this up because how can they be that stupid?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It was great when, if I had a late in-time for work, I d wake up on the boat in a cove and be in NYC in a few short hours. Those were the days! BBob has it all happenin going out on the lake on weekdays! (P.S.; Bob, do you smoke the Trout?)
> 
> - MSquared


Were you able to drive your boat to work and tie up somewhere along the Hudson?


----------



## bandit571

Good morning, Sunshine!

70s today, no rain for the next week…


----------



## MSquared

I wish! That be very cool! But, I'd scoot home, take a shower, change clothes (or lack thereof) and either drive or take the train in, depending on time. The East River is closer. But even at that, the fuel cost, slip fee and travel time would make it a frivolous endeavor, but would have been a blast to do!  I worked with a guy who kept his sailboat in the Hudson on the Upper West side. If we had a long break, he'd take it out for a bit. Another guy I know sailed to work, on nice days, from LI to Conn. If I was on that show, I'd have gladly gone with him. Dang! I wasn't!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day, it's Friday? 

Is 104° with 12% RH in Phoenix east valley at noon. Heading for 110° today. 
Had trouble sleeping last night and since I was awake in sunrise, got to see water shooting 5ft into air in my front yard from a cracked 5/8" plastic irrigation line. Hose is 16" below grade, and had 8" wide hole cut in dirt when I shut off water. Irrigation is landlords responsibility, put still a PIA. Soil was soft and dug out the pipe to see how bad the repair was going to be. Need $2 splice union to patch the broken section. :-(

Since I was up and weather was nice 74°; got busy in shop. Added a ceiling fan box to shop in back corner of the work shop space that does not have any circulation. Just need to pick up a ceiling fan now. Also converted an old 4ft florescent fixture to direct wire LED, as bulbs were on sale and got it hung it up. Have 2 more 4ft LED fixtures that need to hang, and shop setup will be as good as I can make it without making cabinets and shelves for walls? Hmmm? 

Enjoy your fishing and boating if you can. Could never sit still long enough to be a good fisherman. I prefer to be drug behind boat on ski or two until I can't hold rope anymore, or busting white water rapids during draw down season. I grew up within 60 minute drive of Lake Erie. All my rich friends had boats, and was on lake at least 2 weekends a month in summer. We used to bring home hundreds of pounds of perch fillets during summer perch runs. Even as young man on my own, High school/college friends used to rent lake side cottages and boats for summer vacation on various Great Lakes. Was banned from Put-in Bay for entire season one summer. Those were the days. Once I moved away from Great Lakes, them little man made lakes near me couldn't get me back to water. Although I did sail once from San Diego to Cabo and back on summer vacation adventure. 
All I remember now about boating is: 
Fastest way to make small fortune with a boat; is to start with a big fortune.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

At least your boat wasn't sunk going past Camp Perry, OH…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much to report around my neck of the woods. Nothing going on, and we're not going anywhere to get exposed to this crazy virus, so I just stay home out of reach of exposer, except the wife who goes to her booty salon. She wears her mask all day to keep from getting exposed. No boating, no fishing, no shop time, as I'm having severe back problems. So…...all I do is sit or lay down ( at nap time or bedtime). My life has turned to crap…..!!!

The weather: It's getting hotter every day. It was 65 for the low. It's now up to 81, plenty of sun, no clabber, and the humidity is at 67%. The wind is nearly nil at 1 mph. The high today will be 88. The barometer is 30.15…High..!


----------



## bandit571

Upper 60s, today….with a morning shower rolling through…
Just partly cloudy now…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, been awol a few days. We are in AR just east of Rick. Did some pleasure boating yesterday on Lake Norfolk and today I helped Sean fish in a special kids stream at the fish hatchery here. He caught 3 little rainbows. There were some monsters in there. Wish I could have fished. He had a good time though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Thunderstorms and rainbows here to day.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon. All it's 60° and sunny today. This is about as warm as it got. A warm-up is on the way though.

AlaskaGuy - Welcome back. I caught one of those the other day…










Not as vivid as yours, but we take what we can get 

Decided to give the cherry a couple more days of rest. An afternoon headache helped with that decision. Maybe tomorrow.

In the mean time, I took the urn to by buddy's house to get it lasted. Bad news is it didn't fit! DOH! Fortunately, he has a guy who has a laser that it did fit in (whew!). So here's the end result…










It still only has a couple coats of shellac, so I'll probably finish it off with some Arm-R-Seal

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been warm here for the last few days. Got up to 95° today and no breeze at all. Will cool off for a few days they say. Should be a high in the mid 70's tomorrow. Already getting a few wildland fires in the mountains west and south of us. Too dry and too early for those to start.

Like the rainbow pictures. We haven't had enough moisture for one for a long time.

Wish you were closer Mike. I can burn with my laser on any size project. It does not have a fixed base so I can set it up anywhere.

Still way busy in the shop. Took a few days break from the bedroom furniture project and did several fathers day orders. Have all them caught up now and the folks I am making the furniture for wanted a set of cornhole boards to enjoy this summer so started them this afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

No rainbows here. :-(

Sunny 105° with 5% RH outside this afternoon.
Fortunately, the morning lows are still in lower 70's, and it's nice being outside in early morning.

Expecting exact same weather pattern for next 7 days, +/- 2 degrees? Get ready for ho-hum. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Aguy and Mike those are some great rainbow photos. Somewhere in our collection of photos my wife has a double rainbow she took on our way to Vegas for our 35th. It's a nice photo but not nearly the dramatic colors of yours.

I spent this past weekend at my Mom's working and cleaning up the place. I scored a bunch of lumber and sheet goods from Dad's shop. I also snagged a few tools and accessories. Sadly, Dad never had any really great quality tools. Lots of Hf stuff. Next time I'll snatch his clamps and a few other things when I get a break from all the clean up I get to do. He's got a Foley Belsaw planer/molder and a 1st gen Shopsmith. Thankfully my brother wants the Shopsmith. I'm keeping my fingers crossed he wants that planer/molder as well. Two bulky items I have no space for.
In the morning I get unload my pu and make a dump run to get rid of all the other priceless possessions that have been held onto past their value.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been raining all night and up until about an hour ago. It might hit the mid fifties.

Time for me to get after it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

My lunch time SW desert, 101° temperature is being punctuated by stiff breeze and blowing dust. Especially in south side of suburbs as it kicks up dust across the open Indian land and farms. 
Other wise, just another 105° high temp day.

Today's excitement is taking wife's rescue mutts to Vet for annual shots and physical. Always an adventure. The vet employs a family friend, so I have to drive 40 minutes across town one way, passing a dozen other vet places on way, just to see this one. Then I get to keep them occupied for an hour inside the office and exam room. They want stool samples too, yuk. Going to ruin a perfectly good nap session this afternoon. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Mid 70s, partly cloudy…and very "Sticky" outside….shop wasn't any better…..3 hours in the shop….

Having a couple COLD "Not your Father's Root Beers" to cool off with…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It got up to about 85 today with a few clouds that threatened rain, but it did not fall.
My mom asked me to saw some a walnut log for the parish priest and she wanted to pay me. I said how about I saw the best log of the tree in exchange for me keeping the secondary logs. I can make some good mantels out of those. I picked up the logs today. Biggest log was about 8' long and 25" diameter. I can see that it has some metal in it, so I will use my detector as I cut and hopefully find it before I hit it. I got the beast loaded up and ready to saw.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a lot of rain over night. It's headed to the mid 50's today and real cloudy.

I've got a full day planned in the shop. Lots of clean up and work to be done on one of my segmented bowl for a friends wife. She's not doing real well so that is the #1 project for now.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 70s, today, mostly sunny, slight breeze.

Almost too nice to head to the shop…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Like bandit said …. Ditto .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up here in WW, topping out about 67°F with Ol' Sol burning through the onshore flow of the last few days. The gauge had ½", ½",½",½", then ¾" yesterday to break the pattern and Ol Sol saw the opportunity to pop out I guess.

No news, so I guess that is good news, if we don't turn on the radio or TV ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up fellas. It was unseasonably cool yesterday morning. I saw 48° by the river on my way to work. That's just down the hill from my house where it was 49. Not as cool this morning, but not a cloud in the sky. Nice day to be at work. Not.


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old around here.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's looking like a really nice day today. Blue skies and maybe close to 70.

Yesterday was going pretty darn well then…as I was gluiing a bowl side to the base it slipped in the clamps and smeared glue everywhere. I called it a day. This morning, sanding it all off and trying again. Oh and there's a leaky sink in the bathroom for later this afternoon.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring sunny day in Phoenix. 
Have 96° and 9% RH with nice breeze, just before noon. Heading for 103° today.
Started off just after sunrise with 70°, and had some wonderful shop time weather this morning.

Today's adventure: Ran a new wire in garage attic for extra light fixture. Have a 6ft extension to one side of garage and was like a dungeon working over there. Installed a couple LED fixtures, but waiting on UPS to delivery one more LED fixture and the ceiling fan to finish shop power improvements.









Next project is scrap wood storage rack to dump those buckets. 
With only 103° outside, may start work on it this afternoon?

Have to stay occupied. Wife left town for the week on Monday. Her Dad's ongoing health issues put him in Horse Pistol last weekend, and she is working from his home getting the place cleaned and ready for his return. Expecting him to be released today or tomorrow. Turns out her new job working from home has an extra perk when your family needs some help? 

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and may your shop always be filled with lots and lots of walnut lumber! LOL


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We've had a run of very pleasant weather the last few days. Today was 82° mostly sunny and calm. Hard to spend time in the shop on days like this.

Spent yesterday with good friend at Lake Wisconsin. Visited a winery in Baraboo.

Today I spent too much time on the association finances followed by a two hour board meeting. I think I'm ready to move… Again. All I need is a decision on where we'd rather live and I'll start packing. Oh, well

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A high of 60 degrees today. Lots of clouds and blue sky. These small scaled down photos just don't do justice sometimes.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm this morning here in Mid-Michigan. Like Mike said, we've had a run of very nice weather here for the last several days. Too nice to stay cooped up inside. I've been spending my time both in the shop and outside doing anything I could just to stay outside except for the occasional nap. Today's temp should reach mid 80's. Temp now is 74 beautiful cloudless degrees.

Capt K, looks like the garage is getting cleaned out enough to start your shop again. Good Job.

WI Mike, move again? Must be the assoc. finances is getting too much.

Burly Bob, I've been wondering, do you have a lathe? Those bowls would work nice on a lathe.

Well, I hear my wife rambling around now so it's time to get off here and have a coffee with here. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..heading for the 80s again, today….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weather has been nice here too, but it seems to be working it's way back to summer heat. I milled the great big walnut this morning for a parish priest. Then I milled a smaller walnut for a mantel. After that I milled 2 big oaks into some 6×6, 4×6 and 4×12. I'm tired now,


----------



## bandit571

Had a small shower roll through from the east….smelled like old wet canvas tent….

Drawer has been assembled, and is sitting around, waiting on the glue to dry..


----------



## Firewood

77° and calm with clear skies as I enjoy a glass of Pinot on the deck with LOML. Have to take advantage of these days while they last. The car said it was upper 80's this afternoon. Same is forecast for tomorrow. Looks like rain coming in by Saturday. Maybe tomorrow evening? We can use some. Grass is like corn flakes in spots.

CaptK - if I get too much wood (walnut or otherwise) stacked up in the shop, I won't have room to make anything.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

High of 60, mostly cloudy with showers tonight.

New family moving into the neighborhood.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Love the bear pic's , thanks for sharing!

Was high of 102° today, with 9% RH. Was 5° below normal, which is nice. 
Now that sun has set, is only 96° 
Started off the morning with pleasant 71°. Didn't get to enjoy it. Unfortunately yesterdays exuberant activities gave me leg cramps most of night and let myself sleep when I dozed off after breakfast.

UPS delivered the lights and ceiling fan early afternoon; and couldn't resist getting them installed. 
Garage infrastructure work is done for now. 

Then cut some steel angle iron for my lumber rack. Of course, now left with 'fun' of wire brushing mill scale/rust off ~80ft of angle iron as I prime paint and prep weld joints on all the pieces. No different than sanding wood and cutting M&T joints I guess? 

If you haven't seen the news, Arizona has some serious wild fires right now (in red). 









One is threatening homes on north side of Tucson. I used to live about 2 miles from western edge of the fire current map in Oro Valley. Guess I am glad I moved? lol
Weather channel as decent summary with some cool pictures of you want to learn more:
https://weather.com/safety/wildfires/news/2020-06-17-high-temperatures-fuel-wildfires-across-west-photos#2

The prevailing winds are from west, so slim chance of Phoenix seeing any of it. But is has closed some major state routes, and north rim of Grand Canyon. All of which as used to access the higher elevations and cooler summer weather vacation sites. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Those wildfire are just horrible. Living where I do wildfire is one of my greatest fears. They cause so much destruction so quickly it's frightening. I feel so sorry for those who have their home take from them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 72°F, sunny. Should stay with a few sprinkles, maybe, through the weekend. Looking forward to watching the sun cross the equator at 2:47 ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

Suppose to hit 80 today. Nothing but blue skies out there. I noticed yesterday that the snow is almost gone from the Elkhorns. I.m thinking they will be bare in 2-3 weeks.

Don, I don't have a lathe and honestly don't want one nor do I have room for one. I do my bowls on the band saw. Once I'm thru with this batch I'm done with them. Got to try something new.

Today is a yard work day, Oh Joy!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

44 degrees, light rain and pea soup. Visibility not much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day here in WW, heading to about 70°F, cloudy, PM showers with 0 inches predicted. Not sure how showers at 0 inches are possible? Should be an interesting experience. Sun will be out tomorrow for Pappy's Day. Too bad I can't watch the sun cross the equator this afternoon. They are reporting we are having too many over 80 °F for WW. Hottest Mays on record are the last 6 years. As we prepare for wildfire season in mid-June I think we got a lucky break. Last year the first wildfire threatening homes here in town was in March.

Fiddling with window trim in the bathroom. I was wondering how I would cut perfected 45°s. I was relieved when I discovered I don't need to. The window was framed out of square.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen Island has been stained….all woodworking for it has been done….need to varnish it, then haul it to the kitchen, install the casters….call it done….

Film at 2300hrs…..


----------



## bandit571

PIP 1, and…PIP 2









Was a busy day, today….bench is now full..









One of those days…..


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday the car was reading 94°. I don't think it was quite that hot, but it still hot. Today was a bit cooler but much more humid. Some storms rolled through about noon. Not enough rain though.

AlaskaGuy - Did you invite the new neighbors to dinner yet? LOL

Bandit - Nice looking cabinet.

CaptK - I'll be in Arizona in September. Hopefully the fires will be under control by then.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

High was 105° today in Phoenix east valley, with 6% RH. Morning lows are creeping higher. Was 74° this morning. Looks like our cooling trend is over? Have low temp in upper 70's predicted next week, along with a return to normal ~110° high temperatures.\

With significant other out of town, had to focus on house/kid stuff today; so no shop time. :-(

*Mike* 
Once the monsoon rains hit, the wild fires disappear. The worst time is June to end July. 
Arizona visit in AUGUST from Wisconsin? 
August is just about the worst time of year to be in metro/valley areas in AZ. Sure hope your plans are to visit the northern areas with higher elevation and lower temperatures? PHX folks run up to RV/cabins/lakes in Mogollon Rim area or Flagstaff in July/August to escape the heat. 
Never know if we will have clear skies, rain, or both. Also popular month for Habboob visits. For me hardest part about August in desert valley is low temperature is at it's highest point. It seldom drops below 80°, and even early morning is warm outside. Outdoor activities need to be limited to early morning, ~6-9a.

Best analogy to being AZ in August is being in Wisconsin in Jan after a winter storm passes. You only go out if you absolutely need to go, limit outside time as much as much as possible. The only bright spot is monsoon rains drop temp 20-30°. But at same time, the RH spikes to 60-70% and when sun returns, we get afternoon sauna for free. 

Said it before, will say it again. Living in Arizona is like getting married. It is really nice at first. Then you get this 'itch' after 5-7 years. Some folks run away screaming and never look back. Others learn to like the good stuff, and tolerate the not so good (summer months); knowing the icky parts don't last long.

TBH - If can afford to have AC in work shop, or an RV to take north during summer months; then never really have to deal worst of the heat. So do not let this poor old man who likes to complain; give you wrong impression of Arizona weather. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Happy Father's Day everyone. It's 68° heading to 83 and humid. We got about 1/4" of rain yesterday. More rain in the next couple days.

CaptK - Thanks for the info. Actually, ill be in your neck of the woods the second half of September. Hopefully it will be a bit not-as-hot by then?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Father's Day to all!

Phoenix is sunny 106° and 8% RH this afternoon. Air was still until about 1pm and then a nice breeze kicked in. 
Morning low was 74°, an hit mid 80's almost immediately after sun rose.

Funny news story anyone? 
Noticed that Arizona is not only warm place right now. Siberia hit 100° Saturday. Wow, that is wild weather.
https://weather.com/news/climate/news/2020-06-21-siberia-russia-100-degrees-heat-record-arctic

Spent a couple hours working outside late morning. Set up my welder and accessories to begin assembly on a lumber cart. Wouldn't you know it; battery in my welding helmet was dead. Takes some weird CR3450 coin cell that nothing else in house uses. :-( Had to run out Lowes and get one. 
Strike one.
To my surprise, my 14 yr old son wanted to go with me to store and offered to buy me lunch. It was a sham. He didn't have any money, and was just hungry. 
Strike two.
Wife is still tacking care of her dad in southern AZ, ~3 hours away. All I am getting for Father's Day is couple text messages. Was hoping for nice steak dinner? 
Strike Three. 
I am out here. LOL

Hope rest of you have better luck!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, you really turn out nice stuff super fast. Wish I could get things done that fast.

We had a beautiful day here, 78 and blue skies. I got 2 t Shirts, a notebook and a Bass Pro Gift card for father's day.

Tomorrow I'm headed to a lake nearby in hopes of hooking a few trout. It's suppose to hit 90 tomorrow so there's definitely beer on the menu when we get back.


----------



## MSquared

We've had favorable weather for while now, sometimes hot, but predominantly good going into Summer. This week looks to be in the higher 80's +. A bit warm for my tastes. Got my permits, but not going down to the beaches for surf casting until people wise up around here. I'll take a look around and ask Park Rangers what's up. Absolutely no pier fishing! Friends of mine apologized for limited, if any, invites to fish from their boats. We've slammed down this pandemic and want to keep it that way! We were pretty much the per-capita epicenter in the U.S in the beginning. I hope folks around the country get the idea! Wear the masks! We wish we had a second country home to go to like a few of our friends do. You rural folks stay safe!

BBob - Looks like I'll be practicing the Fly-casting technique out in the yard again for a while! I'll check on how crowded the rivers get.


----------



## BurlyBob

That sucks Marty.

It's headed to low 80's today. My fishing partner just pulled up so I'm outta here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

High of 84 today with a good chance for afternoon thunderstorms. It's been upper 80s to 90 the last few days. Mid 80s til Friday when we get back to mid 90s.
Yesterday I finished digging a trench for my electric to the drying shed. It was hot and sweaty, but we have power. Getting closer to putting lumber in there to dry.


----------



## bandit571

Storms went right around me, last night…..seems being the highest point in Ohio has one advantage…seems to divert the bigger storms around it….send them along the valleys, instead…...bad side? It has to be BIG storm to effect us..
.Hmmm, Monday….about says it all…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Yeah BBob, it does … for now. Honestly, I haven't ventured out very much to take a look. Seen a a few spots where there was too much 'closeness' going on. Also, I'm judging by what I see on the local news. People crowding without masks. BUT…. It's a big island and I know a few spots to go if I want to do a little extra driving.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Was at the beach last week and it rained the first half, coupled with chilly water only the kids wanted to get in so by default I had to get in. The sun returned the latter half of the week and all was right with the world, except the water was still cold. On the way home I got a tiny stone chip in the windshield and sitting in the sun turned it into an 18" crack so the glass man will be here tomorrow to install a new one. The heat yesterday and so far today has been oppressive and the high humidity went even higher when a brief but powerful thunderstorm passed through a half hour ago.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another sunny 106°, single digit humidity day in Phoenix. And it *IS* Monday.

*Bandit* Nice looking kitchen island. Looks complete. What's planned for next project? 

PIP from yesterdays shop time working on lumber cart:
I know it is not wood. Wanted smaller structural foot print than construction lumber.










This is a 48" x 24" bottom shelf after some tack welds to base plate. Made from angle iron and 50lb steel plate for mounting casters on underside. The grey color is primer, not lighting defect. Use quick coat of prime paint before welding to keep splatter from sticking to random places.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, I had a very pleasant day on the lake we changed to. The first was getting blown out which is not uncommon there. Where I live we have to deal with wind coming up or down canyons or even over the tops of mountains. We ended up on a small reservoir with a 5mph limit. How could anyone complain, a glass smooth mountain lake, beautiful scenery and an amusing fishing buddy to joke with. We only caught 4 rainbows, but it was a very peaceful pleasant day. In this crazy world now everyone needs to enjoy a day like I did today. I hope you all get to soon.

My Best,
Bob


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a hot one today 90+!

Starting on a toy box for grandson #2. Making it out of beech like the last one and dealing with annoying bows in the panels.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Had a few little rain showers last week which helped our dry conditions. The last couple days have been warm and no breeze so felt hot. Almost to the 90;s today and will get to the mid 90's tomorrow.

Island cabinet is looking good Bandit. About the same color I am using on the bedroom furniture.

Went to SD for a couple days to visit my oldest and his family for Fathers Day. Had the chest of drawers and dresser all stained last week so started finishing today. Was great spraying outside until the shade went away in my outdoor spray booth. Was to hot for spraying lacquer in the sun so had to wait until the next tree got in front of the sun. Hope to get everything done tomorrow so I can put the drawers in and get them out of the shop so I can start the king size bed.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 57° following a mostly cloudy and breezy yesterday in the low 70's. Its been a run of fairly pleasant days. We've had some pop up showers but nothing to ruin the day.

I started working on the desk (finally!). Got everything rough cut, planed to thickness and ready to cut to size. Except the top. It's planed but still need to get the edges ready for glue up.










I cleaned out the dust collector this morning. Here's a couple pics of how the separator cone works that I added a while ago



















There's some debris in the pleats, but I haven't used the flappers on it since installing the cone. What looks like two lines of powder in the separator is actually just my LED lights reflecting. I think it was a good investment.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cloudy this am. Suppose to hit 86 this afternoon. Yesterday I saw a mouse in my garage so I've got a couple of traps to get rid of him.

I thought I might get lucky and only have a couple of toy box panels to flatten. No such luck, all 4 have a bow.


----------



## bandit571

70s outside, a few clouds going by…

2nd coat of clear gloss is now on the Kitchen Island….waiting on that to dry…can't work IN the shop while that is going on.

Waiting on a part to come through the mail, this week…..door in the van needed a new, non-shorted out door lock switch. Had to buy the entire switch panel. DO NOT EVER USE the DHL option for shipping, again. Ordered it last week….it might get here Friday…maybe…

IF the varnish gets dry, and rubbed down this evening,,,I might try to bring it upstairs…..have casters to install.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's been pleasant here the last couple of days and I wish I could play hookie from the office. It's 79 at the time of this post.

Haven't been wood working lately, as my garage/shop and basement look like another house exploded all its contents into mine. We had the final clean out of my parents house that my sister and I inherited. Lots of work put into making it a blank slate again and it sold. Now I get to aggregate the stuff into the the stuff I already have and figure out what stuff I really need to let go.

Stay Comfy, Healthy, and Safe


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny with 109° and 7% RH in Phoenix east valley. 
Was downtown getting some steel stock this afternoon and thermometer on advertising sign said 111°, and truck was showing 113°. 
Was supposedly 77° overnight, but when I walked outside just after 8am was already 90°?
Hot regardless of how/where you measure it. 
Welcome to summer time in desert! 

No shop progress to report. Made blue berry muffins for boys and I this morning instead. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen Island is..delivered…









And I am pooped…need to pop a top..









I think I've earned at least one…


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Mike said, it's been nice, todays high was around 80 I think. I milled a big walnut log with lots of figure due to two crotches in it. A friend of mine asked for 2 slabs 2 1/2" thick. He will let it dry and then make a river table with the two bookmatched slabs.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…didn't Bugs Bunny fight a "Monster" that looked like those two?


----------



## Firewood

Another beautiful day today with temps in mid 70's, low humidity and mostly sunny skies. Unfortunately, I spent most of it in the shop. I may take tomorrow off and spend some time outdoors before the heat and humidity roll into town on Friday.

The desk is coming along. Top is glued up. Just need to trim it to final size and scrape it a bit more.










Got it dry fit. All seems to fit so far. I'll work on the drawer and tapering the legs this weekend.

Bill - That will make a nice table once it's dry enough.

Bandit - You made me chuckle. I think you saw the tazmanian devil in there somewhere? Oh, and nice job on the island.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 92° today and no breeze again.

Looks good Bandit and if the boss is happy you earned a couple.

Someday I am going to get to raid your woodpile Bill. Like those slabs.

I did get all the lacquer sprayed today. Turned out a nice finish for spraying in the warm weather. Now tomorrow I can start putting everything together and make some room in the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And wunnerful, wunnerful days here in WW, bouncing around 70 to low 80s °F, on shore flow battling ol' Sol to drop a few sprinkles here and there. Still fiddling around with the bath window patching between other errands and odd and ends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, I think so bandit. His name is Gossamer.


----------



## Firewood

Bill - Your right! Forgot about him.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that island cabinet is really outstanding. I really like that gloss top.

Bill those slabs are going to make an amazing table. I hope you post some photos of the final product. My son cut down a couple of cherry trees and kept the larger sections for me. I've got to find someone with a bandsaw mill like yours.

Yesterday got my toy box panels flattened. I did it the lazy way, ripped them at the top of the cup, joined the edges and glued them back together.I used a dowel joint to get them lined up right. Hopefully today I can get them all final prepped to start dados and rabbets.

Suppose to be sunny and 85 today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!

Started our morning at 78°, but felt more like 90°. 
Sunny, breezy, with brown haze due flying dust outside right now, high is 109° & 4% RH.
Pressure is dropping, air feels stale and oppressive this afternoon = No fun being outside.
BTW - the dust is local, not stuff from sahara the news is talking about. lol

Only good thing to report today is finding some barely used, heavy duty 1200lb rated, 5"x2" locking swivel casters on CL for $5 each. Only had to drive couple miles to get them as well.  








New these silly things cost me $20-35 each with shipping. 
Needed (4) for my lumber cart. Picked up extra set for next project TBD. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

zjust under 80 degrees outside….grandson had left the key in the van,,,with it set at ACC. no wonder he needed a jump to start back up…

New switch panel ($78) has arrived, and installed into the driver's side door….will no longer sit there and keep locking itself….by itself….Had a short in the dang thing, something about a big blob of snow getting inside it…

A TIA ( mini stroke) came for a visit, this afternoon. Seems to have gone away…..


----------



## bandit571

Have removed all the sawdust off the shop floor,,and all the scraps from the saw….filled a 30 gallon trash can,,,,and a couple Black Widow spiders….all headed for the Firepit, once it gets dark in the area….along with all the amazon(empty) boxes….


----------



## Firewood

Today was the last of the picture perfect weather for a while. We got to 81° with clear skies and winds at 12 MPH. Tomorrow we are supposed to get hot and sticky with chance of severe storms in the PM. Stay tuned.

Didn't do too much in the shop today, but I did resaw some stock for the desk drawer and have the box joints cut. Yeah, I know - no dovetails. Don't judge me.

Bandit - Deb HATES spiders and anything that resembles one. If we had black widows here, we'd already be living someplace else. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, low 80s °F, more tomorrow. Still fiddling around with the bath window hopefully the last little dab of patch. I try to put it on perfect when I should just make it deeper and sand. I should mow the lawn, but the bees are working in the white clover. Bees need all the help they can get.

I have to be Spiderman here too ;-)) And Snakeman. One day on a job in a store room in a strip mall I caught a glimpse of a spider on the shelf out of the corner of my eye. I didn't think much of it. A little later I got a better look; a brown recluse spider! I slowly set something on the shelf on him. I never did a lot of residential, but one day I was under a house that had so much rat crap I didn't feel comfortable unarmed!

I was sanding the window today. Had the shop vac in one hand and a steady stream of dust flowing into it. That reminded me of working on a job at the Lazy B. The general contractor was a real PIA to work with. One day a laborer was vacuuming concrete dust along a wall. He was filling the building with a cloud of dust. When he left for coffee break I checked it. Sure enough no filter! I told him when he came back these things need a filter. All you are doing is making a bigger mess filling whole building with dust. You would be better off to leave it alone. Less work to clean it up. He went to talk to his foreman. He came back saying that was all they had and to keep vacuuming ;-) I left the job for the rest of the day. The company name was JLF. All of us other trades decided that acronym stood for Just a Little F****up! I ask the contract guy from Boeing if they would ever do another Boeing job. He said no.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny with lots of blue sky's above. Temp is 77 with a high of 85 expected today. However, all good things come to an end today. Severe T/S are moving in tonight with a possible Tornado or two. Probably the same system that Mike had. I hope I don't see any.

Well, I've been keeping up with you guys but, I've been so busy, I didn't have time to visit much. My wife has decided to get a puppy for herself. Of course, she want a miniature horse, she wants a Lab pup. I told her that she has to operate the shovel patrol and I get a new planer out of the deal. Now, to start shopping. I want to get a DeWalt so what's the difference between a 735X and a 735? Didn't someone from our group recently get a new DeWalt planer? Anyway, that's the plan. I'm excited for the new tool and playing with the dog while my wife operates the pooper scooper. LOL

By the way, has anyone heard from *Rick* lately? He hasn't been on here in a while. I hope he's okay.

That's all for today. I hope you get to hear from me tomorrow. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

looks like it's going to hit 90 today.

Yesterday started off great but took a serious nose dive when I fired up my 25/50 drum sander. I tore up the old worn out belt on it. So I cut a new one and got maybe 3 boards thru it when the new belt got ruined. Seems the table is not perfectly adjusted to the drum. I spent the rest of the afternoon struggling to get it adjusted. I gave up about 2:30pm. I'm headed back out to try and figure out that stupid thing. Wish me luck!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a bit cooler day yesterday at 81°. Going to be warmer today and tomorrow up in the low 90's then cool off a bit they say.

Finally got to roll these out of the shop and take finished pictures of the first part of the bedroom furniture. Seemed to take a long time but have been keeping up with our online store orders at the same time. Now to start the king size bed and the mirror for above the dresser.


----------



## Firewood

It's 73° this morning following a but of rain. Will climb into the 80"s. Humidity is already creeping up. Heavy rains this evening.

Don - The difference between the two is the 735X comes with indeed and outfeed tables and an extra set of knives. Sometimes you can find it at woodcraft or Rockler with a free rolling stand. Usually around the holidays

Bbob - Sorry to hear about the sander. That always sucks.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

BBob I can understand your frustration. My 16-32 has been perfectly aligned since I got it but it can sure ruin the paper quick. I run some pitchy pine through mine and immediately gums the paper up. Will do the same thing if I don't clean all the squeeze out glue off. Titebond III really sticks good. At least I can usually clean my belts with ammonia and get more use from them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, as Mike said. Tables or not tables. I would definitely say get the 735X. I bought my 735x on amazon a few months ago for 500. Now the price has gone way up to 640. It's a great machine and I highly recommend it. The two speeds are great. I was planing maple and getting lots of tear out. I remembered I could switch to more cuts per inch. That eliminated the tear out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, those are some beautiful piece. Well done there.

Well I got the project I needed done on that drum sander. Something is seriously screwy with that thing. I try a technique I saw on the internet to calibrate the drum to the conveyor. It didn't work out as planned. I tried my own idea and it sort of got me thru the project. Now I get figure out to keep the belt from slipping, over lapping and friction burning the wood. So that's a project for another week down the road.

Hopefully tomorrow, I get the panels for the toy box cut to final dimensions, rabbets and dados. I need to make some serious progress tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

58 and rainbows


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Well, instead of upper 80's, we made it all the way to 72° today. We did get some rain, but no severe storms like they anticipated. Didn't matter much as I spent most of the day in the basement

AlaskaGuy - Nice rainbows. We had one tonight, but nothing like that one. What sucks is being colorblind, I don't get to appreciate all the colors like most people. It's mostly just a yellow band with some coloration on the edges, but that's about it. I can usually see more colors in photos than looking up at them.

Mark - The dressers are looking awesome.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Alaska guy, those rainbows are amazing. We have a couple of very faint photos of a very faint double rainbow but nothing as striking as your rainbow. It's truly beautiful!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, low 80s °F with a few clouds lining up for tomorrow. Finally finished fiddling around with the bath window. The last little dab of patch was a success and I sprayed texture. Paint tomorrow ;-)

Nice rainbows for sure Alaska Guy.

Mike color blind reminds me of my BIL. When we were out hunting he had a hard time seeing hunters in red and orange, but deer and elk glowed ;-)) One night he walked into a restroom at a restaurant or bar. He overheard the two guys walking out as the door closed one asking, "Did you see that guy's purple pants?" My BIL said he thought they were brown.

I ordered a weather station today to document the wind blowing into the propane pocket next door. I asked the fire marshal if I could see her analysis allowing barriers around 90% of the 1,000 propane tank next door. NFPA 58 "6.4.5.2 Structures partially enclosing containers shall be permitted if designed in accordance with a sound fire protection analysis." She has been working on it for 2 weeks. I guess I had better keep high quality, accurate notices and documentation current. Attorney said they would be an advantage for any heirs or survivors :-( I have concluded this town will be a goldmine for personal injury attys after the 9+ earthquake :-(((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a cool and cloudy day today. The temp is 72 this morning and the temp should rise to 84 today. The storm that was to be a BIG storm rolled through late last night. By the time it came to us, it fizzled out and we just got a lot of rain.

Thanks guys for the info. Ya, I saw the price had jumped on those planers. I've had my eye on them for a while dreaming about them. The nice thing is it has a dust port on it. My wife decided to not get the big dog but I can still get the planer when our tax money comes in. We turned in our taxes back in early March and we haven't received our refund yet.

I forgot to mention. WI *Mike*, nice desk. I like the simple lines. Andy yes, *Festus*, you turned out some nice furniture too. I just finished my dresser but, I'm still waiting on the knobs. My wife want the low dresser next but I've got to resize it for her. It's gotta be taller and shorter.

Well, I gotta run and do some things around here. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Had a WAKE-UP! call from Uncle Charles…from the hips down to the toes…..walk-about may have been a bit much.

Cleaned up the "Treasures" from it..









$2 and change for these two…









$7 and change got these 2 items….seemed to be a set….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I pulled the trigger today and bought a new Honda mower. My old Honda gave up the ghost after 25 years. I'm pretty sure I got my money's worth out of it. This new is really nice. It's much quieter, lighter and faster. This is probably the last mower I'll ever have to buy.

I got the toy box panels squared up after mowing the lawn. I'm done for today


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles will NOT leave me alone. Big wake-up by SIR Charles….then more visits all day long…

The more I drink of Gatorade, the more I have to go pee it right back out….

Bad thunder-bumpers rolled through here, today. Kind of shot all the yard sales today ( no money, anyway..)


----------



## Firewood

Its 87° and sunny. And humid. Like it was supposed to be yesterday but without the rain.

So we had a different kind of storm roll in this morning. The association president sent out a letter to everyone without first discussing with the other board members. There's been friction between them from day one of him being elected. So the other two members up and resigned. It'll be interesting to see what happens next. I'm sure it'll be worth the price of admission

Don - Thanks, but it's still a work in progress. It will be pretty simple lines. That's what the boss wants.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Try the Quinine or Tonic Water. Some during the day and before bed. Usually works for me. I get 'em bad too!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Eeveening…. (imagine creepy Boris Carloff voice from 70's) 

Reached only 105° today in Phoenix east valley, with humidity in the middle teens. 
5% chance of rain tonight forecast?

Nothing popping on radar near me and it's already 9pm, so fat chance. 
South east of Tucson radar is showing some rain, but news folks say it missed Mt Lemmon and the BigHorn Fire that is still only 33% contained. All the fires north east of Phoenix are 80-100% contained, and not in news anymore. 
The winds have picked up with a constant breeze blowing. The wind and dry conditions brought out the red flag warning for 'instant' wild fire possibilities. Normal for this time of year. Red Flag weather always puts a damper on July 4th festivities, as state parks ban open fires and charcoal BBQ use.

Friday missed a deal on Tawian made United brand 6×89 edge belt sander for $100 couple hours north of town. Was caller #2. Today the same sander is being offered for $400 about 30 minutes away :-(
Always makes me ornery when I see people flip stuff that quick. I would have used for flattening a stack of hand planes in the rebuild bin, before I sold it for more money. :-0)

*Bandit* Believe we have had the discussion on leg cramp remedies in weather thread before? My short term memory is not good sometimes? At risk of repeating myself:
Don't forget to keep your magnesium levels up too. I find that my health issues and meds to make me better, give me slight Magnesium deficiency that results in uncle Charlie visits way to often after working outside. The deficiency also triggers migraines. Daily Centrum multivitamin with those extra minerals usually keeps keep Charlie asleep. I also take Rolaids Advance antacid as it has magnesium carbonate buffer that is quickly absorbed. Quinine doesn't work like it used to when I was young. If you go Magnesium supplement shopping at pharmacy, be warned: Magnesium citrate and some other types are a powerful laxative. oops.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Tonic & Gin…..right now, I am going "Pee" every hour, on the hour….maybe getting a little "dry" on the inside….


----------



## BurlyBob

It turned a little raw today 85 yesterday, 52 this morning. It's might drop some water later today.

Hope to make progress on the toy box today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cooler today in SW desert: only 98° at lunchtime. 
Heading for 104° later. Wind is blowing hard, gusting to 25MPH.
Last nights fleeting moisture seems to have pushed through and is gone now.
Expecting rare sub-100° tomorrow. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

71 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today, with a chance of rain overnight.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 69°F with a few clouds roaming around. Rained ½" last night. 


> It turned a little raw today 85 yesterday, 52 this morning. It s might drop some water later today.
> - BurlyBob


It is definitely headed your way BBob. Doesn't Baker drop in to the 50s most nights? Down in the Treasure Valley we never got tomatoes to set fruit until August. Temp needs to be above 55°F at night for that to happen. When it was over 100+°F we still had 50°F most nights.. I nearly always wore a jacket to milk at 4 AM. Funny how those hot days make you wear a jacket at 50°F and the below 0°F in winter will put you in shirt sleeves on a sunny day at 32°F, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm calling today success. I got the box put in clamps for a dry fit. I'm pretty confident for tomorrow getting it glued nailed and in the clamps, a butt load of clamps! I could get lucky and be looking at the end of this project by the weekend.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, It's still a nice day so far, no rain in sight for the next 6 days. It got up to 85 today.

Well, I've got a small problem. I turned two feet on my lathe for my next project. Just as I was about to apply the stain on the last one, my lathe wouldn't start. I change outlets and nothing. I bought that motor about 4 years ago. So, tomorrow I've gotta take the motor off and see if a wire worked it's way loose. Other than that, I don't know what it is. Would any of you guys know? Would there be anything inside that motor casing that would cause it to stop running, like a switch maybe?

Tha, that, th, That's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## rockusaf

Hit 90° with ~85% humidity today, when I opened the shop it was 100° in there and cooled all the way down to 94° with the doors open and fan on when I was done. Not a lot of shop time these days when it's like that. I got 2 doors trimmed down, routed and mounted despite the heat.

Rock


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I'm no expert but I'd think the switch would be your first thing to check, than maybe the start capacitor.

I'm hoping to get that toy box glued up and in the clamps today.

It's another overcast grey day here and a little cooler. It might get to 65 an a chance of showers.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been absent due to health conditions. Things are not going smoothly with me.

It's clabbered over, and we might get a thunder shower. But….I'm still around when I can be…I know I've missed a lot of you guys' post and projects. Things just couldn't be helped.

I have no idea what the temp is, or gonna be…My phone is on charge, so I can't tell…..!! Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 80s around here..and starting to cloud up…..sitting in front of the A/C unit…soaked.

Watching a neighbor add vinyl siding to the garage that he had a metal roof put on….Glad he isn't using the same colour for the siding as the roof…..would be too much BLUE going on…make people think they are going to Lowes…using a light gray for the siding…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today 
We had 0.13 inches of wetness overnight.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Reserving my wunnerful assessment until later, 70° F today, solid ceiling between 1,000 and 3,500 feet all day. Ol' Sol blotted out.

Sorry to hear you are still in pain, Rick.

Don, I assume you checked for power. Next is there a reset on the motor? Probably a red button if there is. Follow BBob's advice, switch and capacitor. You can check the capacitor with an analog meter. Probably won't be able to see what you need to on a digital. Could charge the captor with a battery for a few minute then short it with a wire and see if there is a spark. If there is it is probably OK, if not it is shorted internally. My guess would be it is most likely the switch. They tend to go too cheap switches ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Couple more things. Does it just not do anything? Probably no power to motor. If it buzzes, could be the switch that changes from start to run windings or a dead spot in the start winding. Probably a simpler motor than that.


----------



## artsyfartsy

False Alarm guys! I found the problem. I had taken the motor off the lathe and was all set to take the motor to a repair shop but, I got to thinking I have a house switch in the mix. So, I took the cover off and hooked up a new switch on the box just to see if that made a difference. Bingo, it did. I must have fried the switch. I got it all working again and it ran fine. Thanks for all the help guys. You're the best.

Rick, it was good to hear from you. I hope your ailments won't keep you down. We miss you too.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening folks. It was 88° and humid today. The dew point reached 72° earlier. We also had some storms roll through early evening. We probably got an inch out of it

Went to the dermatologist today and she spritzed a few benign growths on my noggin. One she had to cut out and cauterize. So now my head will be all blistered up for a week or so.

Finally got back to the desk. Drawer is out of the clamps. Legs and skirt boards are all sanded, so I can hopefully I can start gluing it up tomorrow.

Rick - Glad to see you're back. I'm sorry to hear your health is sucking right now. I'll pray you get some relief soon

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Good to hear from you. I was getting a little worried.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is having May weather in end of June!
High was 98° yesterday, and expecting same today. 
It is sunny, windy, and only 93° here just after Noon.

Did some metal work and welding yesterday. Strong breeze between the houses made spray painting primer impossible. Nothing worth sharing with pictures ATM.
My welding yesterday was problematic. Kept forgetting to shut off my cooling fans, or block the air with my fat body; and the air movement disturbs the MIG shielding gas flow. Without gas shield, it causes too much splatter and porosity. The result is welds too embarrassing to show, till I grind it down and fix it. 
Sort of Funny, metal work is just like wood work. With a little sand paper, more raw material, and glue; can fix anything. LOL

Glad to read *Rick* came back for visit!

On a happy note:
SWMBO has returned to the Klutz rental castle. Boys and I are glad to have her back. She was gone for last 2 weeks caring for her Dad, after a hospital stay for kidney stone.

On a sad note:
Had to take her Dad back to hospital yesterday as he was not getting any better, and had lost mobility to point where she didn't have strength to help him get up. :-(
Arizona hospitals have near full ICU capacity due Covid spike, and he was ignored for most of check in day despite a Dr arranged appointment. They don't know what is wrong, and we are waiting on battery of test results. The retired army colonel was giving them hell for being kept in hallway most of afternoon, which is only good sign of the visit so far. 
The thought of sending a loved one into hospital and/or senior care facility during pandemic sends chills down my spine. His situation is not good, as his health has been degrading steadily the last year. His 3 children are guessing odds on recovery to normal are below 50% due his age and preexisting ailments, and have prepared for any outcome. If you know anyone with divine powers, let them know we could use some help with a positive resolution; which ever way fate takes his situation.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

God evening all. It got to mid 80's today with dew point of 70°. I didn't go out too much and just hunkered down in the shop.

Just for sh1ts and giggles, I took a piece of cherry scrap and set it out in the sun for a day and a half. Here's what I got










Pretty dramatic change for such a short time

CaptK - Sorry to hear about your FIL. I'll say a prayer for your family.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks *Mike*.
FWIW - I put all my cherry projects out inside in the sunshine for couple afternoons before finishing and get same results. Nice part about sun exposure is it will show if you missed trimming off the sapwood, or if you have some ugly gray zones; that need a little tinting.

Decided I needed a distraction this afternoon, and rambled outside into 99° weather looking for trouble. 
After trimming/mowing the lawn, decided to work on lumber cart. 
Wife ordered pizza for dinner, so I kept working till 10pm.  Been a long time since I had enough lighting to work in garage at night.  Gave me a warm feeling working after dark, or is that just because it was still 90°+ in shop @ 9pm? LOL 
Maybe part of the reason I kept working; 
I could see the light at end of tunnel was my project and NOT a train. Haha Hehe Hoho 
Hope you enjoyed that as much as I did! :-0)

Managed to get my lumber cart framing squared up and welded. With all the shop lights I can now take pictures after dark too!















.
Had to reinforce the base plate showed last time. Had to much flex. Added 2×4 tubing, + 1.5 sq tubing farme underneath. Base plate weighs over 80lbs and is hard to carry around shop. After adding another 30lbs of casters, should keep those plywood sheets from failing over?

The base is ~ 2ft x 4ft with 6ft tall rack so it fits through the 7ft door (with short sheet goods). Don't keep a lot of sheet goods on hand, but I wanted to get those off the floor with rest of scraps. Turns out the plastic buckets are getting old and couple have cracks in sides.









Lots of work left to do. Waiting on hardware delivery to mount the casters. Still have to fit/weld the intermediate shelves, complete with anti-dust holding expanded wire shown in picture resting against the wall. Plan to use the expanded metal a couple inches up the sides of shelves to keep stuff from failing out as it rolls around. If my math is right, will gain back 50% of the current floor space wasted on scrap wood, plus it holds 2 more buckets worth? Just hope it is as useful as it looks on paper?

Thanks for reading.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another sunny and warm morning with nary a cloud in site here in Mid-Michigan. The temp so far is 78 and is climbing to 88 today.

*Mike* and *Capt. K*, that's interesting about what the sun can do to wood. Interesting indeed.

*Capt*, I'm sorry to hear about your FIL as well. I know we all will be going through our own aging process someday. I hate the thought of not being able to work with wood someday. I'm sure the colonel is a tough old bird and hopefully will pull through it all. The same goes to* Rick*, I hope and pray he pulls through it all too and gets his ailments behind him.

Well, I had a pretty nice day yesterday even if I didn't start a saw. I bid and won on a on-line auction a few planes. So, the wife and I drove an hour away to pick them up. This is what I bought, a K-3, a "Custom block plane" and a Chaplin's patent plane. I've never seen a K-3 or a Chaplin's patent plane before. I can't wait to clean them up. But, I did sell the K-3 already to an interested buyer. It paid for my other planes I got. So, I'm happy.









Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick good to see you back with us. Sorry to hear about your health issues. Houpe you get back to normal with no back pain.

Don I knew you'd figure out that electrical issue.

Well here's the toy box I'm doing for the grandson #2. It's about 2'x2'x3'. That dado is for support strips where the lift out tray will sit. I used red beech for the sides and 1/2" Baltic birch for the top and bottom. Today I've got lots of sanding planed and getting the strips glued it. Maybe with a little luck a first coat of varnish.


















It's a beautiful bluebird day and headed to the low 70's.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Upper 80s today….90s the rest of the week….no rain in sight…..time to sit in front of the A/C…..and just chill for a week…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Not a cloud in the sky and 68*. Opened up the green house when it reached 95*.

Decided to make some Ciabatta bread.


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 82° today though the car said it was 86. The dew point is down in the low 50's. That helped a lot compared to yesterday's 70° DP.

Not much shop time today. Too much to get done before heading out of town tomorrow.

I did drive over to Neu's Hardware to pickup some parts for my tracksaw. It was my first time there. OMG - Talk about a hardware store. I think they have every tool available from all the big-boy suppliers. Milwaukee, DeWalt, Festool…. No, they don't carry B&D. LOL. And they offer repair service so no shipping to repair centers.

Bbob - it looks your seeing how YOUR toys will fit in the toy boxes.

CaptK - Rack is looking good. Reminds me of an oversized server rack

AlaskaGuy - bread looks good - kitchen cabinets look great.

We'll, gotta run. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Alaska Guy, I'm thinking some melting butter and my wife's awesome apple butter on that bread would be fantastic. Oh yeah and a really good cup of coffee.

Well I got the toy box sanded. Crap o'Dear what a job. But it's done. I've got a little touch up sanding in the am, brand it, then varnishing, lots of varnishing. No new projects, just varnishing and reloading. I might break it up with a few trips out to the pits for lead mining. I'm thinking a break from wood working is needed to give me a fresh outlook on what to do next.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all, sorry bout the health problems a few are having.
Tomorrow I will be loading lumber and slabs into the drying shed. I'm excited to dry lumber better.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hey Bill, I know a house nearby that dried lumber too well. Now it's full of charcoal.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!

Another moderate 102° day outside earlier. It's 92° at 8pm. Windy most of the day, with humidity in upper teens. Almost pleasant as long as you are not in direct sun.

Busy day kept shop time to minimum. 
Got my hardware for lumber cart and mounted the castors. Will post pic later.

My oldest son moved out of the house today and into a condo near ASU. It is too nice for college students, but his friends parents wanted something carefree and can afford it. Am happy for him. 
College classes start back up 8/3, but he had to pay for full month if he wanted to get settled a week or two before school started. 
BTW - He left once already. Only moved home as the dorms shut down due Covid back in Feb. He has been itching to get away from his parental units.  Appears half his classes will still be online, but rest require class room teaching and interaction. Wife has mixed feelings about his departure, again. He is the best kid of clan, and helped more than any trouble he caused. 

Enough babble.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today started out really nice but now the wind has seriously picked up. Got the toy box branded and some varnish slapped on it. Need to put another coat on a bowl.

Now here's a real annoyance. I went to three of the four places that sell outdoor stuff and reloading supplies. Only one has shotshell wads and they were not what I need. Looks like I'm going to be using up my Cabela's points.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy made a decal for my kiln door. First load of lumber in there this morning. We'll see how long it takes to dry.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy all morning, partly cloudy this afternoon.
High was 102°. Is 99° an hour before sunset. 
Humidity has been middle 20% range most of afternoon, with a 5% chance of rain forecast?

It just started randomly dropping a few drops outside, and local RH jumped to 50%. Eek!
But house is covered by blue skies and this is extent of our rain above:








The sky has one grey rain cloud maybe 1/4 mile across and a mile west of me, the rest is blue with wispy grey patches. Strong breeze is only reason I see wet spots on ground. Then it stops as cloud passes overhead.
Chance of rain has passed. :-(
This is how monsoon season starts, with random small cloud burst and local RH jumps to 50-70%. The jump in humidity with a major rain fall to drop the temp, makes it uncomfortable outside.

*Bill M* Nice to see kiln complete. Makes me jealous.
Sort of surprised by one aspect? You have to carry all the lumber inside and out? You must be a young strong person to endure that fun. 
Maybe it's old age, maybe it's building mfg plants for living; but I would not want to be manually re-stacking lumber all the time. If it were mine; would have large door with ramp. Load the wood on to a metal trolley, and roll the trolley in/out of kiln. With set of forks on tractor/atv, or fork lift for loading/unloading; there is whole lot less manual handling. Save your back now, while you are young.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 72° and dark here in southern Indiana. Was in the low 90's today and looks about the same for the next week or so.

The drive down sucked. Lots more traffic than I thought there would be. Sat in bumper to bumper go nowhere traffic for 18 miles on I80 before getting onto I65.

Bill - I love the kiln. Looks awesome.

It's getting late, so I'll stop yacking here.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 64°F, cloudy, but they parted to let Ol' Sol set. More high overcast tomorrow, then glorious sun shine up to 74°F with a few clouds here and there for the next week. Had to get up early today, 7 ;-( to take my bride for an eye tune up. They poked a hole in the center of the implant bracket in her other eye. She should be fully tuned up in another week. I have been napping to catch up on the sleep I missed this morning. The only time I sleep past 7 is when I need to get up. Wonder how that works?

Don, Glad you got an easy fix on the motor. I hate single phase motors. Too many types and too many moving parts. 3 phase are so easy ;-)

Bill, Kiln does look good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the future I hope to build a whole new shop building to incorporate all of my woodworking and sawmill operation in one spot. At that time I will build a new kiln that will have bigger doors to be able to move slabs with the tractor. The issue then is insulating said doors well enough. For now, I will be fine carrying lumber in by hand. I'd rather do this than be in a gym trying to stay in shape. My boys helped me yesterday and will in the future, especially with larger slabs. Liam laughs about his weak soccer arms, so maybe this will help him with that.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The current temp is 83 and is supposed to peek in the mid 90's.

Looks like today would've been a good day to submit a project on LJ. Only one got on and of course got the only top spot.

FF Bill, I like that Kiln. Makes me kinda jealous. You mentioned on FB that your dehumidifier wouldn't stay running due to the heat. Two things, couldn't you set it up to vent excess heat outside and couldn't you run the water hose outside so you don't have to dump so often. Just thinking.

Man, I can't wait for this virus thing to go away.

That's all for today gang. Enjoy the weekend holiday. Stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!
Partly cloudy, 91° and 42% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning. Still have a 5% chance of rain today, and dew point of 63°; which is making it sticky outside. Heading for 104° this afternoon. 
It is not a good day to work outside.

*Don* you are correct, not many projects posted. 
So I took your suggestion and posted my shed build. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that could help some of the time, but when it's above 90 outside, venting to the outside will not help. At cooler times it will not be a problem. Actually, I take this as a good indicator that I will be able to dry lumber when it is cooler.
The photo was yesterday morning after I had just loaded the wood. After that I installed the tube thru the wall to drain the water outside. I'm currently using a small household dh instead of the big one. I'm not too worried about that one dying. I'm the end, I need to get an actual dh lumber drying kiln setup. Those cost $4,000 new. Maybe I can come across a used one in the next couple years. Otherwise I will save up and get it later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's so cool you got your kiln done.

Suppose to be mid 80's today. Only thing on the agenda today is some varnishing.
Have a great day all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day starting off here in WW. Ol' Sol breaking through almost a day early for his week long run. Should beat the predicted 68°F.

I have always followed your gym policy Bill. We do first aid class every three years to keep current. The teacher told us we increased our life expectancy by 3 years being active every day in the trade. My grandpa walked everywhere unless he was going to town. When he farmed 2 places a couple mile apart, he walked between them to irrigate. Only problem he ever had was one stormy, dark night, he could not see enough to find his way home, He had to sit it out until day break. Last time I helped him stack hay he was 87. He was irrigating an 80 acres farm and milking 80 head of cows 2 weeks before he died of a stroke. I could still stack hay in my early 70s, but it would take a month or 2 to get to where I could do it all day ;-)) My dad told me he did not have any aches or pains until he was in his 60s. On the farm it was not repetitious all year long like it is in a trade standing on top of a ladder with your hands overhead all day. I'm sure those various activities are the key. That's my theory but it is too late to change it ;-)


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another beautiful day in my part of the world. No significant clouds to speak of . I didn't catch the high but the last time I look it was 70. Too hot to do too much so I rolled out the Kamado Joe a fixed a great Burger. Home ground no less.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another sunny and beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 74 and is gonna warm up to the 90's and no rain in site. It got pretty hot yesterday and I spent most of the day indoors.

First off, my bride and I are going to Kalamazoo today to pick up a new member of our family, an ankle biter. We're getting a Yorkie. The drive should take a big bite out of the day, it's 2.5 hours away. Secondly, my son left last night for DC. He and his friends are going there for just a day trip. Watch the news, you may see him. He said he didn't want to tell his mother he was going because he didn't want to worry her, but he told me though. Am I worried? Hell yes! BTW, I did finally get my wooden drawer pulls after 17 days. And, it turns out that they came in from China. Go figure. I'm getting the next bunch from Etsy. At least they will be made in USA.

*Capt. K*., You got a "top 3" award on your project! yay! Congratulations. Oh, there were only 3 contestants in the race, rats. LOL

*Alaska Guy*, What a beautiful view, thanks for sharing. It looks like you have a beautiful place up in God's Country. Oh ya, nice grill set up you have. I almost didn't see it for the view.

*FF Bill*, WOW! I mean WOW! $4,000 for a dehumidifier? That's crazy. I guess you can tell I don't know what I'm talking about. You're on tract to make your lumber business a growing concern. I can see your boys getting into the business with you at some point. Keep it up my friend.

Well, that's all I have for now. Y'all take it easy this holiday weekend. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Independence Day everyone. It's 76° in southern Indiana this morning. Sunny and rather humid already. Going up to low 90's again.

Going to visit my Aunt Dale today. She's 94 and the last of the siblings. I fear I won't have too many more opportunities to visit with her.

AlaskaGuy - That is a gorgeous view! And it comes with running water too!!

We'll, gotta run. Stay safe and healthy and cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 4th to all.
Alaska, great view! how many hundreds of feet is the drop off your deck. Maybe you should have some sort of railing, lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Happy 4th to all.
> Alaska, great view! how many hundreds of feet is the drop off your deck. Maybe you should have some sort of railing, lol.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The drop off is vertically is 36 inches onto a fairly steep slope. Ya I probably should have handrails. But handrails makes dealing with snow a PITA so I don't have them. If I ever sell the place I'd have to add them. By code the ends of my deck are OK 30 inches or less. It's just the long side of the deck facing the river that not up to code.


----------



## BurlyBob

A.G. that's an amazing view you have. If I had that view I doubt I'd ever get anything done.

Not much going on here today. We might go watch the fireworks after a rodeo tonight. There's no parades, events or anything like that here. The fireworks are in a small town 10 miles away.

Have a great 4th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AG, I wasn't trying to give you trouble really. I figured it wasn't really that far of a drop. Without the rails it makes for an amazing view. As you said, you could add rails if the need ever arises.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy 4th of July LJs! A wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 74° F.

Definitely a fantastic view AG. I thought about the railing too when I saw it, but I doubted it was a 1,000 foot drop ;-))

Have a good visit Mike, wish I could see mom; the oldest and last at 93. She is 350 miles away and the elder care is quarantined. Union County Oregon is the state's hottest covid spot right now. We will BBQ with dau and grandkids. She is a respiratory therapist. I'm sure she will have it safe and sound.

My wife made matching surgical hats and masks for her and the crew. They are a lot more comfortable to wear 12 hours a day than the standard mass produced hospital gear.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy 4th!

Another sunny, hot afternoon in Phoenix! It's 108° & 19% RH for high.
Started out at 81° & 45% RH morning, and hit 100° by 10:30am.

*Alaskaguy* So jealous of view and green around you. Sigh.

*Don* yes, I cheated on the Top Three award. When I saw so few projects posted the other day, decided to dig out my shed pictures and post it. 

Have a dilemma for the crew:

SWMBO tells me that I am not allowed to make loud shop noise before 10am when she is not working (weekends usually). Also no loud noise between 7a-2pm when she is working and on conference calls. 
One problem is my cutting/grinding metal is done on same side of house as her office. But even working inside the garage, there is echo off the nearby houses, and the cheap construction and windows, let it all be heard in house. The other half of problem is the temperature is too hot outside in the afternoon when I am allowed to make noise. She keeps yammering about me trying to kill myself in heat, when I am really just trying to follow her noise rules. Thanks to her working at home now, my shop time is severely limited. 
What is a guy to do? 
LOL - NVM

Have only managed a couple hours in shop the last 2 days, and both times it was over 100° outside when I started. Have managed to weld some shelves into the lumber cart, but doesn't look like much progress.









Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

88 mostly sunny degrees outside..a few pop-up showers way to the south of here.

Sat around all day, didn't feel like doing a dang thing…


----------



## Festus56

Happy 4th to All,

Weather has been warm but tolerable around 80 for daytime highs. Did get a couple inches of rain the last week so helped keep a bit of green around here.

Love the views you have AG. Have a cousin by Anchorage who is always sending great pictures too.

Puttering in the shop. Nearly done with all the small projects so will get started on the king size bed and mirror for the bedroom set.

Last several evenings we have had a lot of firework shows in our neighborhood. No one seems to mind unless they start a fire or hurt someone.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 71° in southern Indiana this morning. The skies are clear and winds are dead calm. Not a good day for sailing. Tge dew point is 70° which puts RH at 96%. Yup - air you can wear. It'll be going up to 94° today. The is an Air Quality Alert posted again today as well.

We're going to the Newport Aquarium today. It's a couple hours from here, so it'll be an all day affair. It should be fun. Maybe not as much as the woodworking show, but still fun. LOL

CaptK - You do have a dilemma on your hands. It sounds like any advice you get here may get us all in Dutch with SWMBO. But my sister thought she might be being a little too unreasonable. She said what if it was your neighbor making the noise. I know this gives you no joy, but at least you have our sympathy.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful cloudless morning here in Mid-Michigan. The current temp is 78 and will top off at 92.

Well, we drove to K-zoo yesterday to pick up our new ankle biter. What a trip, about an hour left in our destination, I had the urge to relieve some excess water pressure but, it wasn't too bad yet so I was gonna hold it until we got the dog. Well, things got really bad when the Waze app I was using to find this place sent me to the wrong side of town about 10 miles from my destination. Who knew there were two sets of the same address in the same community, a fireman's disaster. Of course, it wasn't a straight shot there. Anyway, the dog owner got me straightened out and we got the dog. So, back on the road again on the way home, I thought I would stop at the first rest area I would find to "take care of business". Who knew it was gonna be another 60 miles before I found one. How do you spell "relief"? Ahhhhhhhhh! BTW, The dog is cute.









*Capt. K.*, Boy, you have a dilemma on your hands. I don't know what to tell you. I have a similar problem here with my wife. She has bad sleeping issues. She usually doesn't get to sleep before 3 or 4 in the morning at best, so I let her sleep until 11AM which means, no power. So, I try to use what power I need the day before while she's awake and then quietly work in the morning hours so as not to disturb her. Anyway, Good Luck with that. And also, I was just teasing you on the Top 3 award.

*WI Mike*, Does your aunt Dale like to talk about the past? The reason I ask, I once recorded a conversation with my Dad and Aunt about their life growing up and I still have those tapes. It's interesting hearing their stories now after they are gone. I have their voices on tape and it soothing.

Well, I need to get off here and help my wife with the puppy. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

81 bright and sunny degrees outside….heading for the 90s…again.

Still on vacation from the shop….waiting on the weather to cool off a bit…

Dogs are hoping the Fireworks have been used up…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny with a few high clouds, 99° at 10:30 am. Humidity is 23%, which makes for sticky desert weather.
Heading for uncomfortable 112° today.

*Don* That is one adorable mutt. Yorkie's always have the biggest personalities, regardless of whether it is a good one, or difficult one. Best luck. LOL
My wife's rescue mutts are part terrier, and just lay around on their backs and sleep all day too. They are brother and sister, and turned 4 years old this month. Not much space left on couch when they use it.









Wish me luck. Wife is awake now and heading outside for my today's 60-90 minutes of weather abuse. LOL

Be happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another nice day blue skies and headed to 85.

Nothing planned but varnishing and setting up for a serious run of reloading. Might do some more lead mining this next weeks or so. I need to spend some time on the range and work up a few loads.

Don, I don't envy you getting one of those noisy little yappers. The wife should have gotten you a real dog like a lab or golden retriever.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, windy and only 110° this afternoon in easy valley.  
Working shade with breeze wasn't too awful.

Managed to cut/fit an entire 4×8 sheet of expanded metal for lumber cart, but I need more. :-(
It is not welded in place due welding at 110° is cruel punishment. 
So decided to place a couple heavy slabs on it to check if I need more or less side support on shelves.









Oops.
Learned my garage floor is not flat, and 5° tilt is not enough to keep slabs tilted to side as the cart wobbles over joints. Need to add a vertical support bar on outside of panel area and tie it around back in 'U' shape. Didn't expect to find this issue, as every lumber cart design I saw used 5 degree tilt back? Oh well.
Have to get some more expanded metal from a yard down town as it is. 
Glad I found this out before it was painted! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend and is preparing for *Bandit's* favorite day tomorrow: MONDAY!

I am working on getting re-hydrated as I type this with frosted mug of Copper Lager:









Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to 94° still humid everywhere we went today - Indiana, Kentucky and Ohio. It's finally dropped to mid 80's.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 71° F, a few clouds floating around. A few more tomorrow followed by sprinkles on Tuesday.

Sis and our grandson had fireworks after the BBQ. They joined in the neighborhood show. It lasted over 3 hours. Got boring after a while ;-) Being deaf was an advantage in the dull roar started about 8 and was going strong when we left about midnight. I am wondering if the fireworks sales could pay off our national debt? Probably make a pretty good dent. Economy must be a lot stronger than anyone thinks it is in Covid disaster.

Geez, must have been over a decade since any project posted made top 3 and 2 days in a row! Probably the first times in a decade a project stayed on the front page all day.

I finally hooked up our new wifi modem yesterday. I have been putting it off for months. Reconnecting the extension, reconnecting the TVs, redoing the security and PW, reconnecting the security cameras, reconnecting security system………………. Xfinity automated it! I was done in half an hour. I spent about 5 or 10 minutes, it did the rest! ;-)

My bride sort of wants a little yapper, but really does not want to take care of it. I would like to have a #100 Newfie like Lady Byrd, I have been gone taking care of mom and traveling in the last 4 years. I credit Lady Byrd with a save on the house and a save on our son's Mustang. She gets quite a few semi-saves on the tools in my van.  The other half of the semi-saves go to my animal control system similar to what we used on the farm ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 86 today.

All I've got on the to do list is more varnishing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

7 /6/2020 7:45 AM 50 degrees, light rain showers, so foggy you can see the mountains, but I did have a visitor.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been away for several days due to not being up to snuff…..!! We didn't do anything over the holiday. I was feeling so poorly. No fireworks, no grillin'.....just chillin'.....!! And no company….We're sequestered…..!!

I have kept up with our thread…..a little…..!! Those are some nice projects you guys are posting….I'm jealous…!!

It was 71 for a low…Now up to 86 and plenty of sun out…..Headed to 90…..No rain.

No dogs, cats, or other varmints allowed here…..I have enough trouble raising my wife….I've had her since she was a pup……!!


----------



## bandit571

May have to go back outside, and roll up the windows in the van…..might be a pop-up shower nearby…..we be up in the low 90s, right now….I get in trouble when it gets above 80….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 91° here in Indiana. Tomorrow we head back north. I sure hope the traffic is better than it was coming down.

AlaskaGuy -. Now there's something you don't see everyday in Wisconsin. We have had a couple wander in occasionally, but not too often.

Don - Looks like Swiffer is settled right in. He'll make a great companion no matter what these other galoots say.

CaptK - That rack is looking good.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Used to hear a LOT of stories about a "Bowling Alley" over in Sparta…..when I used to be up at Ft. McCoy…..


----------



## Firewood

2 more things. My sister's neighbor has an Amish crew putting up a pole barn out back










Sure would make a nice workshop

Don - my cousin said he'd sit and listen to his mom and 2 of her sisters (mom had already passed by then) sit and yammer on about the past and never thought about getting it on tape. Would have been great to listen to. And I was wrong about her age. She'll be 97 in a couple of months. I hope I can make that long so long as my health holds up.

See y'all later


----------



## dawsonbob

Hi everyone.

In hospital again. Will let you know when I get out.

Stay safe.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and hot here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday it got up to 97 which is hotter than normal. But, no complaints from me, it could be worse like snowing. Today will be about the same in temps but will have the possibility of a T/S today.

*Dawson Bob*, sorry you're in the hospital. I hope it's not bad my friend. Someone must have kicked your feet out from under you. I hope you get better soon.

*Rick*, it's always good to hear from you. I hope things get better for you. We miss you.

*WI Mike*, we like the dog but she's a pain in the butt so far. Sometimes she's too cute to resist and then there's other times. LOL

*Burly Bob*, It's a funny thing you mention Lab. That was my wife's first choice but we settled on this little Twinkie. My wife has many health issues and among them, she is allergic to dogs and cats. So, this dog is hypoallergenic. She shouldn't have any issues with her.

Well, as you might have guessed, I'm not getting much sleep between the howling at night and the many bathroom breaks she has to have. I was out at 3 am in my skivvies in the moonlight watching her so she could have a bathroom break. For a small dog, she has to pee a lot. I'm not getting much shop time in between the dog and heat. I'm exhausted most of the time for lack of sleep. And it's too hot in the afternoon to work in the shop. I hope I can make it through this. It's just like having kids again.

Well, I think I've contributed enough BS for this time. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warm here and staying for awhile it looks like. Upper 80's and a few scattered t-storms around us. We need the rain but most places south of us have had a lot of hail this year. Some have already replaced their roofs and had them ruined again.

Rick and Dawson Bob I hope your health issues improve. You have had more than your share of bad stuff.

Started on the king size headboard and footboard yesterday and did not take long to figure out my work table is small. Those things take a lot of room.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley has 101° at 11am, heading for 111° today. 
Humidity is in high teens, and was 30% at sunrise. Was really sticky this morning compared to normal.
Overnight lows are up to 80° now, which means dog days of summer have arrived.

Think I may have worked outside too much over the weekend? 
Fatigue hit hard, and slept 20 hours Monday. Only had one beer all weekend, so can't blame alcohol.
Still dragging tail today with 12hrs sleep last night. sigh.

*Dawson Bob* Speedy recovery wishes to you. 
Don't know about San Diego, but here in AZ hardest part of hospitals is no visitor policy due Covid. FIL was sent home Sunday with monitored home nursing care due bed/staff shortages, but he was not happy about isolation from family while kept in 'prison'. He compensated by constantly video calling to everyone. Stay sane, and hurry back. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Temps: 89-91 degrees, today ( Heat Advisory in effect.) Humidity: 68%....good day NOT to go out side..

Wind is like Congress..all it does is blow hot air around….


----------



## Firewood

Well, made it back to SE Wisconsin. It's 90° here with 43% RH and heat index of 92°. Some storms are moving through, but not here yet. High temp on the way home was 97°. At least traffic was light.

DawsonBob - Sorry to hear your in the hospital. Get well soon.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob, Here's hoping to get healed up and back home soon.

Capt K, You mentioned that no visitor policy. A very good friend's wife had a heart attack last evening and was life flighted to Hosp in Nampa Idaho. She's in ICU after having stints installed. He can't go see her or be with her. Our county has one of the lowest virus counts in the state. You'd think that would count for something. Absolutely Insane!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 69° F, more clouds, mostly overcast but the sprinkles did not show.

I hope you get back up to snuff soon Rick.

AG, Do you get a good supply of steak and roasts off the land? Looks like opportunity abounds.

Mike, Glad you had a low traffic trip. Snoqualmie Pass was backed up 30 miles on Sunday, and again on Monday. Normal holiday travels conditions. I learned to not come home on a holiday weekend 30 years ago ;-) Forgot it was a holiday a couple years ago returning from mom's. ;-(( Anyway today, traffic should have been good, but they closed it for a brush fire to back up traffic for 30 miles. It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.

BBob, Sorry to hear about your friend's wife. Being the lowest county in the state is good, but you are surrounded. LB was a low county until a couple weeks ago. They went from 9 to 253 in 2 days! They added another 100 since so they have top honors in Oregon. Nampa is starting a spike, tripled in a couple days. Hope all my nephews, nieces and cousins are paying attention. It will probably fill their hospitals quickly. Our daughter's worst patients are Hispanic men in their 30s and 40s. If they make it 3 weeks on a respirator, she says they will probably live. The Treasure Valley has lots of them to fill the hospitals quickly. ;-( Hope nobody sneezes passing through on the freeway!

Anyway, I'm patching the towel rack holder anchors in the bathroom we just remodeled. I bumped it and it fell out of the wall. I started to unscrew the drywall anchor at the other end and the sheet rock turned to dust! ;-(( Glad they didn't make that cheap junk when I was working. Having to put backing in for every item we anchored would tripled the labor.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a pretty nice day it got up to 80.

I've got only one more coat of varnish to put on the toy box. It's nice to get it done.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

52 degrees, cloudy, fogy, rain most of the day. My snow shovel is about to overrun.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not as warm as predicted today. Only got to 78°. Should be some warmer tomorrow they say.

Nice rain gauge AG. Looks like it works.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Evening…
It is 100° at 9pm. Yes, sun has set and it is still sweltering hot.
High of 112° today. Posted excessive heat warnings are extending until Monday night?
Low this morning was 84°, and expecting the more excessive temps for next 4-5 days. Phoenix is predicting highs of 118° downtown this weekend, suburbs are always a couple degrees cooler, so I only get 115° this weekend. :-0)

Another funny story to share:
Roughly 4-5 weeks ago order new knives for my 20in planer off fleabay. A Chinese mfg I watch and used before, offered a deep discount which made the kinves 1/2 the cost of buying from normal inexpensive US sources. Package arrived today. It is labeled from Wuhan, China to me. This mfg also makes surgical knives and package had Chinese characters for surgical tools on the labels. My youngest son who took 1 year of Chinese, finds a 24in long x 3 in OD tubular package on front porch before I know it has arrived. 
Then yells out to mom, 
'Dad ordered a giant tube of medical virus from China, come quick! Says right here: Medical supplies!'

My response? ROFLMAO

SWMBO goes ballistic. I got a 30 min lecture on not taking the pandemic seriously enough, while she gloves/gowns up, then sanitizes my package with bleach, then opens it and sanitizes the contents. 
I would grabbed a picture, but she tore up packaging, bagged it in a trash bag, then made me carry it out; before I could have the contents. 
Once I show her there are four oil coated 20" long sharp knives inside, she says: 'OK, so no tube of virus. But whose head are you going to cut off with nasty knives?'








Should have watched that package closer, and hidden it inside garage when it arrived. 
#IAMAKLUTZ

*Alaskaguy* Please send any extra rain or snow down my way please. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 71° F, cloud ceiling from 2,000 to 12.000 feet, mostly overcast with sprinkles scheduled tomorrow.

CaptK, If you need another tube of virus I can probably find plenty here ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

I went out to the range today. It was closed for a cowboy action shoot. Darn!

Hey any of you get an invitation from Shandi Cabrera for a deep meaning full relationship. Yeah I got an email on my personal account thru Lumber jocks. Sort of makes me feel warm all over…Not! there's another scam artist out there.
Like I told Cricket when I reported this, I'm to old and to worn for such nonsense. Besides I have a hard time trusting anyone these days. An ex cop and all. So if Shandi contacts you just imagine a female Jaba the Hut, a really smelly and sweaty, female Jaba the hut. Just imagining snuggling to Shandi the hut!!!

Gong fishing in the am. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## BurlyBob

I went out to the range today. It was closed for a cowboy action shoot. Darn!

Hey any of you get an invitation from Shandi Cabrera for a deep meaningful relationship. Yeah I got an email on my personal account thru Lumber jocks. Sort of makes me feel warm all over…Not! there's another scam artist out there.
Like I told Cricket when I reported this, I'm to old and to worn for such nonsense. Besides I have a hard time trusting anyone these days. An ex cop and all. So if Shandi contacts you just imagine a female Jaba the Hut, a really smelly and sweaty, female Jaba the hut. Just imagining snuggling to Shandi the hut!!!

Gong fishing in the am. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have sunny 107° in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. Heading for 109°.
Morning low was miserable 85°, so I went back to bed.

Got an invitation from Shandi Cabrera too. 
Cricket removed the account and the PM before I could retrieve it. Thanks Cricket!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I missed out on Shandi. Se la vis! The weather…..it's hot…..and humid. MO in summer.
Big white oak table on the way for my cousin. 42×72. It's basically a copy of one that I built about 10 years ago. Legs will be showing thru the top. This thing is gonna be heavy. I will build it with removable legs.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was another hot and sweaty (due to humidity - NOT Shandi!!). Storms are rolling through as I type this. Looks like maybe 2" in the rain guage so far.

We got our Sunsetter installed this morning. That made Deb a very happy camper. Not too much progress on the desk this week due to traveling, board meeting, etc. But im just about done putting together a long trammel so I can route a curve on the ends of the top.

Bill - table is looking good. Glad I don't have to move it though.

CaptK - I thought they said back in Feb-Mar that this virus would settle down once summer started. Arizona is over 100° EVERY DAY. How do they explain the up ticks in cases? Hmmmm.

Stay safe and healthy everyone
And stay away from Shandi (she was probably a guy)


----------



## firefighterontheside

They hoped it would settle down like the flu does. That is clearly not the case.
Thanks Mike. Yes it's gonna be heavy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that looks like it's going to be an amazing table.

I'm pretty sure this whole virus spiking is because they are testing more people. Makes sense to me, the more you test the more you find. If you want find less, quit testing. Seems pretty simple to me. Obama did that with the h1n1. Stick yer head in the sand and the wind won't ruin your hairdo.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunny morning so far. We had some hit and miss storms role through last night and one dumped a bunch of rain on us last night. I couldn't tell you how much cause there is no standing water anywhere. The ground done sucked it up already. The temp now is 78 and only gonna move up a couple of degrees today. We're supposed to get more rain tonight. That's good cause we need it bad.

I finally got my first full nights sleep last night since we got our dog. I put her cage in my den which is furthest from our bedroom. Plus, earplugs helps a lot. I couldn't hear her whimper at all. But, I just can't break her of peeing in the house. I'll take her outside for a half hour then bring her in and then she pee's on the carpet. It's only about the size of a silver dollar but still. Grrrrr!

So sign of Shandi around here, she/he must have left the room already. Thanks for the heads up *Burly Bob*.

Lately, it's been so hot I haven't been able to go out and work in my woodshop so, I've been doing some catch up computer work. I inventoried all my hand planes. Oh, by the way here's the latest on my last plane I got.





































Well, I've taken up enough of your time gang, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## MSquared

Getting pretty "Snotty" here in Hurricane Alley!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's another sunny 102° day, just before lunch time. Heading for 110° today. 
Humidity is holding at 20%, which is sticky and tells me monsoon season is here. 
Forecast has chance of rain this weekend as the temp spikes to 115-118°? 
Overnight low was 84° by weather nerds, but my thermometer said lowest was 88° before sunrise. 
Not much fun outside.

*Mike* - If you haven't' figured out yet, when it's over 100° in AZ, all smart people are inside or visiting elsewhere. 
Protesting has practically disappeared in Phoenix. There was a scheduled 2 hour protest the other day, but it dispersed after 90 minutes. 
No one 'plays' outside once high temperatures reached over 105° mark, and lows are over 80-82°. Even the after dusk protests are stifling right now when it's still 100 at 8-9pm. If you want to jog, or play golf it's done inside the 6-9am ~85-100° window or you don't bother.

IMHO - the reason for the spike is everyone going out for dinner, visiting friends, attending BBQ's, and the huge numbers that decided to escape quarantine for summer. 
Since governor decided to reduce restrictions in May, many folks acted like there was no virus. Back in May/early June I was shocked at how many folks were not wearing masks while out in stores. That has changed with recent spike. Has gone from 10-20% wearing masks, to now only 10% are not wearing a mask. Governor refused to do it, but most of the city mayors have issued mask mandates. Every store I have visited has a sign that says: Mask required for entry.

The summer escape always happens after Memorial Day holiday when schools quit, is another major factor. All of the local airbnb cabin rentals, and RV parks that are still taking reservations are booked solid; just like normal summer time. Talked to neighbor last week that went to beach resort in Mexico for week after Memorial day.
Rush hour has been less miserable with virus lock downs, but since May every Friday when folks are leaving town; it looks like normal (horrible) holiday weekend traffic. Bumper to bumper at 70-75mph for hours in every direction.

Folks are getting scared. Anytime I see someone without mask at store, others are avoiding them by 10ft, like they are labeled pedophile on the forehead or something. Testing sites have doubled and schedule dates to get tested are booking a week out right now. The drive up spots are turning cars away by noon, as they are full for rest of day. Hospital ICU in my side of town is running 95% full, ER is running about 90%. They were complaining on local news, they can't sanitize the ER beds fast enough for turn around of regular patients, and folks are sitting in lobby or hallways with IV and monitor on them. If folks are reasonably healthy, and can be stabilized with drugs and oxygen; some covid cases are getting sent home after 1-2 days to free up beds. It's not pretty right now. Several hospitals have asked governor to declare health emergency, so they can officially switch to triage care. Which only means the can not get sued for sending people home due to lack of beds, and/or not using of every life saving tool available. :-(

It is ugly outside in Arizona for a lot of reasons.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Still trying to stay the course and keep the Covid Curve down in theses parts…. It's no news that we got slammed hard!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening.

It's good to be home after 9 days in the hospital. More tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Have a possible lead on what is making me feel under the weather…..might be a case of strep…..

Had a few storms rumble through, today.

Sharpened a plane iron this afternoon…









And gave it a test drive









Might just have it ready to go….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to be a real scorcher today 97. I'm planning on getting my work done early.

We had a decent day yesterday on a little lake about 25 miles for here. Only brought in 3 trout and nothing to big. Definitely need to wash the boat. I've got all sorts of stuff from Smelly Jelly, fish drool, worm slime and Power Bait all over it. Alot of that stuff is caked on with dust from the gravel roads.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool here now at 60° and should get to the upper 80's later. We need some rain here. Most places just to the south and east of us have been getting plenty but misses us.

Am gaining on the bed build. Should have the headboard and foot board ready for stain today. Need to get the rails done later. Maybe by mid-week I will have a finish on everything.


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old as to the weather…..County Fair starts tomorrow.

Stack of 9 boards needs the resaw stuff done..









Tablesaw couldn't reach far enough…need to finish the cut…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Again I've been absent from our thread due to the same old crap. I'm afraid it'll never get any better. Plus my head is all stopped up and my ears are clogged. May have to go to the doctor and have things blowed out…!!! I sure have been feeling poorly the last week or so…..!!
The weather: It's heating up around my neck of the woods…..fast…..!! It' was 75 for a low this morning, and now it's 88 and heading to 97. Been that way for several days now, and ain't gonna get any better…I stay sequestered. The next week or so it'll be in the low to high 90's…..!! That's too hot for this fat guy to be out in…..!! The humidity is at 66%, winds are 5 mph., and all sun and no clabber…..!!

I found out a few days ago that my youngest granddaughter (she's 27 and not married) tested POSITIVE for the Covid 19 virus. Her mother, also tested Positive…...!! It's not surprising as they both live in Memphis, one of the worst cities to have it. She's ok, and getting better, so she's moving to Murfreesboro where my son lives. I'm so glad. Hopefully a fresh start there will help her get better, and my son can keep an eye on her….She's about over it…..!! Thank goodness…..!!

I looked over our thread, and again, you guys have some really nice projects going. Keep up the great work, guys. Bill with his big oak table, Mike with his table, too, Don with a nice clean-up on the old plane, and Mark with the new head boards and bed. Sure makes me jealous of you guys. My shop has been closed up for nearly 3 years….I'm thinking of selling out, along with my fishing rig, and all my tackle…..!! I may be done with it all…..!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Last evening 7/10/2020 8:00 PM 60 degrees. Took about 5 minutes to fill the snow shovel. In a former life I lived for a bit in Texas and Oklahoma so I've seem some pretty good thunder storms. But, this a bit more than our normal rain storm.

Click on full screen

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-XGs3Wsc/0/f98c9cda/1280/i-XGs3Wsc-1280.mp4


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, I'll be waiting to hear more tomorrow.

Rick, I don't like to hear that you're considering selling out. I'll keep hoping you don't have to.


----------



## bandit571

84 partly cloudy degrees outside…..Indy seems to be getting all the rain. I think they can just keep it over there.

Waiting on Mr. Motivation and Mr. Gumption to show up, and haul me to the shop….


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o'Dear, This getting old is telling me something. I scrubbed out my boat, then my PU and the wife's car. My back is telling me I was super stupid and should have stopped after my PU.

DBob good to hear your back home. Hospitals are one of the least pleasant places to vacation in!

Rick, I'm hoping you don't liquidate all your stuff. That's sounds so sad and depressing. Don't give up yet and keep fighting the good fight! You can win this, we all know you can, right gang????

Right now it's 96 and I'm down to my last adult beverage. Thinking I might need Stick in the Mud take me for a beer run.

My best to you all.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had 112° this afternoon. Couple degrees below forecast yesterday. 
Humidity is in high teens all afternoon. Slim chance of rain this evening, but unlikely based on cloud cover.

The upper elevations to north and SE are getting afternoon storms, which should reduce some of the fire danger. Chance for monsoon rain is 10% the next few days, which means:
Same Old - Same Old. LOL

*Rick* Sad news to read. 
I feel your pain and the challenge with not using hobby toys. Several years ago when had zero improvement for 3+ years, the reduced income forced a downsizing and painful purge. Had to remove several hobbies from my list of fun. A big one was the 2.5 car garage full of pyrotechnics mfg tools and supplies. Was ZERO fun watching it drive away. Felt like something died that day.

My advice: Keep at all the cool toys for at least one hobby, and just enough toys to put a smile on your face for a 2nd hobby when you get bored. Never know, might get lucky like me? One emergency operation to fix a pain my side, and my fatigue issues magically reduced by 50%. If I had not kept my wood working tools, wife would have checked me into a mental institution long ago. You do have realize your limitations, but never let go of your fun! Best luck where ever this path takes you.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Bad part of having Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation show up….









And something like this occurs…..Uncle Charles is usually on his way…..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening folks. It's 79° after hitting a high of 82° today. Dew point was 64°, clear skies and light breeze.

Finished assembling the desk frame, top is trimmed to size. Should be ready for finishing soon. Tomorrow I'm going to help #1 son on his project, so the desk will wait another day.

Rick - Hang in there buddy. Don't give up just yet. I can't say i know what your going through, but i will say if i was close enough I'd come by and help you with a couple projects. And probably learn a thing or two while I'm at it. I'll keep praying for some healing to come your way.

DawsonBob - Glad to hear your back home. 9 days is quite a while to be laid up in the hospital. I wish you a quick recovery.

CaptK - We are seeing spikes in the numbers as well, but i don't think it's as bad as you seem to have it. Some communities have made it mandatory to wear a mask when outside. Our county hasn't taken that up for a bite yet. I suppose it won't be too long and they'll issue another stay-at-home order.

Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning? 
It's partly cloudy 89° as sun starts to rising. Heading for record setting 115+° this after noon.
Chance of monsoon rain the next 2 days.

Feel pretty good today. Likely going outside to shop soon. 
Might be rudely waking up the neighborhood this morning, as I have some steel to cut, grind and weld? 
No quiet way to cut metal. Prefer it done before 9am, as welding jacket, leather gloves, and mask is PIA above 100°. Might let them sleep till 7am?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a nice cool morning so far here in Mid-Michigan. It's a cool 69 and should rise to 80 later today.

*Rick*, I'm so sorry to hear that you might be cleaning house, it saddens me to the bone. I hate to see that happen. I have to agree with everyone else that you should hang on as long as you can. Who knows, you may still beat this thing.

*Festus*, nice head and foot board. I can tell you used "real" wood in place of the plywood. Nice touch.

*AG*, That was some rain you got there. It even looked like you were getting a little pea sized hail too. I could see the raging river down below your deck. That was cool. I enjoyed watching your video, I almost fell asleep listening to the soothing rain.

*Capt.*, I can't imagine working in that heat. When it got to be 95 around here, I had to give up and head into the AC.

*Dawson Bob*, It's good to hear from you again from "home". Keep on the mend my friend.

Well gang, I've used up enough of your time so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

69 partly sunny degrees outside. Uncle Charles stayed the night….not much going on. might be time for a nap…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, it sounds like you need an executive assistant, someone to clean, drive and tow the boat so you can fish. You could have 'em do the same with shop projects. My uncle is cashing in and turning his shop into a 1st floor master, as a result he wants me to sell a bunch of his shop equipment for a percentage of the proceeds, I'd rather just get the nice router lift and DW735 with a byrd already installed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a warm one here today. Is upper 70's now and will get to the mid 90's later they say.

Rick sorry to hear your health is slow getting better. Keep fighting and hope you get back to some fishing and shop time soon.

Don, that is plywood. The hardwood store stocks the knotty alder in 1/2" and 3/4". It is $100.00 a sheet but it does look like solid wood. I used 1/2" for the bed and 3/4" for the sides of the dressers. When I did the tops for the dressers I had them sitting next to the plywood and they looked the same.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

90 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Hard for me to type. I'll try to do better tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Glad you are back D Bob. Welcome home!


----------



## bandit571

Big thunder-bumper passed to the south of here….Neighbors have their grill up and running…

Made a run to Wall E World…..decided to pick up a supply of Tonic & Gin….


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty boring day here. One coat of varnish on end of the box. Loaded up some tarp shells till I ran out of wads. Need to pick up some tomorrow. Hoping to get in a little time on the range.

Looks like we might get a sprinkle tonight and maybe 80, tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's a pleasant 71° and sunny. We only made it to mid 70's today, but heat and storms are back in the forecast for later in the week. I dumped 3" out of the rain guage from a couple days ago (forgot to put it in my report).

As i mentioned, no shop time today, but plan to get the desk sanded tomorrow. I'm thinking about how much round over to put on the desk top. Any thoughts on the subject are welcome.

Mark - the bed is looking nice. You had me fooled as well about the plywood. I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of plywood when building furniture. It's not that I'm some purist, it's just that my finishing skills suck and i have too much trouble getting it to match the real wood.

Bandit- i commend your tenacity regarding hand tools, but it sure seems you are a glutton for punishment. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 70 1/2° F, cloud ceiling shot up from 1,000 to 12.000 feet and vanished. Sprinkles last night made the ground damp. 1 whole drop in the gauge.

Welcome back DBob. Hope you are doing well.

Rick, don't give up. I recommend downsizing and keeping the basics. 20 years of migraines including a decade of constant unbearable pain 12 or more hours a day required adjustments and concentration on what I could do, not what I couldn't.

BBob, have fun at the range. My primary shooting sport is Schuezten with single shots and lead bullets at 200 yards. We shoot offhand and bench rest. I normally keep my offhand shots in an area the size of a dinner plate. No practice since last fall due to the bath remodeling plus the bug, I hope it is not gone when new get opened again. The 1 ½" diameter 25 ring is tricky to hit at 200 offhand. Back in the day I would get about 10 in a 100 shot match. Those days are gone ;-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Temps were not bad today. High was about 89. Higher than forecast but still ok. Tomorrow supposed to be ok, but then going back to mid 90s.

I got some work done on the white oak table today. I grooved the panel and the breadboard and used a 1/4" Baltic birch spline. Worked great. I remember thinking yesterday as a I planned how to do it that I needed to stop the groove before the corner of the panel. Well that thought escaped me today and I grooved it all the way to the corners. That was an easy fix with a couple little pieces from the same board.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* What Heat? It's 76° where I am sitting? 

It's 113° at 7pm. High was 114°, held lower than forecast by clouds. 
Nasty monsoon storm about 35 miles south of me on radar, heading north. Can see the ominous frontal clouds in he distance. Slim chance it will last long enough to drop rain on me, but there is hope for a evening sauna yet.

No shop time. SWMBO banned me from working outside this morning. Sharing her consequences for working outside would violate forum rules.

This lack of shop time when I feel well enough to work, is extremely frustrating. :-(
Spent time this afternoon shopping for mini spilt AC. One problem of many is I need city building permit for AC install. Tons of HOA rules on AC unit locations too. If only the money tree was still alive, and this was not a rental. :-(
And before you suggest it: Had a portable unit in past home and it was waste of money. sigh. 
Patience grasshopper, this only last 6 more weeks. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And before you suggest it: Had a portable unit in past home and it was waste of money. sigh.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Worked for mom in Oregon. Not enough capacity for AZ temps?


----------



## Festus56

Mike I agree that most plywood is terrible to match a finish. This stuff impressed me. The stain was no different than solid wood and the lacquer went on the same. Just have to be careful if any sanding is needed because of the thin veneer over the MDF. Here is a picture of the chest of drawers that shows it best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's glorious out here on the deck with my coffee this morning. 62°. Come on over and join me.
I hope to get this table mostly built today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

^^^ Will be right over *Bill* !!! Want to see the cool looking table progress in person. 
I wish.

A few minutes before sunrise and we have 94° degrees for the LOW. 
Any low above 90° is usually approaching record setting temperature. Am afraid to check. :-(

Humidity is @ 20%. Radar has some rain hovering between Phoenix and Tucson right now (40mi south), which means might get a sprinkle in my neighborhood later? Expecting only 110° today, but that is due the clouds and moisture; heat index is forecast at 116 today.

SWMBO has conference calls early this morning, so I get to make some noise this morning and she can't easily complain.  Wish me luck.

*Bob* Portable won't work as I don't have place to vent hot air. No doors, windows, or extraneous holes in wall.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Bill - sounds great, but i suspect you are looking for help moving that beast of a table ;-)

Will be sunny and around 80° today


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I agree it's a beautiful morning here as well and the coffee is good.

I'm all packed and ready to head for the range. It should be quite pleasant asst it only suppose to get to 79.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Been looking at the weather maps. The heat looks brutal in many places. ,

Death Valley 127
Palm Springs 121
Phoenix 116
Las Vegas 113
Lots of places over 100.

I sit here at 7:45 @ 40 degrees waiting for the sun the the expected high of 69 today.








</a>

https://rchm.smugmug.com/Lumber-Jock-2/n-WTz2RD/i-rccqgtP/A


----------



## CaptainKlutz

40°? Gimme Gimme Gimme!

You guys are killing me….

It's 104° at 10.00am. Survived just over 3 hours outside this morning so far. 
Was cutting steel, prepping weld ends, and grinding ugly off some old welds. Came in for water and cool down.
Ready to suit up for some welding. 
But motivation to put on long sleeve jacket, leather gloves, and welding mask with 105+° smothering me; is fading quickly as I look at the green and 40° in Alaska.

Ever noticed how fast time flies by when when you hope to accomplish something big? sigh.

It IS brutal outside right now, even for Arizona. We rarely start mornings with 94-95° as low temperature. Normal is low to mid 80's. I could really use a vacation to some place ice cold about now.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Still not strong enough to type. Fingers like sausages.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Today was as close to perfect as i humble myself to ask for. The high temp was 81° with a relative humidity of 39% and light breeze. So i didn't spend as much time in the shop as i could have. Fortunately, my shop time is not needed to pay the bills. There's always tomorrow

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might be right, Mike. This thing is heavy with a capital H.


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, That view you enjoy is to die for. I imagine it's pure heaven sitting out there with a fine brandy. You are blessed fellow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AG, That view you enjoy is to die for. I imagine it s pure heaven sitting out there with a fine brandy. You are blessed fellow.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Off topic but did you get the PM about the Northern Lights?


----------



## firefighterontheside

61° out here again this morn. Today is supposed to be the transition day from tolerable to terrible. Next few day in the upper 90s with high humidity. Gonna go pick up some auction winnings today. No woodworking stuff, tractor and camper stuff. The most exciting thing I got is quick connect for the tractor 3 point.
My dogs surveying their domain, the backyard.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning from my corner of hell.

Have slightly cooler 87° right now, ~30 min before sunrise for low temp. 
It's 90° in downtown Phoenix; so they add another day to 'continuous days low above 90° record'.

Today we begin a cooling trend back to more normal temperatures. Only 109° expected as high.
Pressure is building, and moisture levels are dropping for a few days. Tucson is getting one more day of monsoon activity today, but it's cleared out of AZ upper valleys. This weather maker is what Bill and the rest of you lucky Midwestern folks get to enjoy the rest of week. LOL

The ~10° drop between hell and normal may not sound like much, but with my ~100° tolerance; it can add several hours of shop time with an early start. Yeah!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and the sky is clear. The temp is 71 and the high for today will be 85. Just about right.

*AG*, I love that picture off your deck. Just Beautiful!

*Festus*, I am impressed with that "plywood", it sure had me fooled. I love that Knotty Alder.

Guys, I have a special problem I've been mulling over for quite some time and I need your help. I made a tall boy clock years ago but never finished it as I didn't have the money to buy the rest of the clock to go in it. I hate to chuck the thing and I stare at it every time I go out to my shop. It just sits in the corner staring back at me. I've called and surfed the web for the parts I need to finish it, but can't seem to find them anymore. Any of you guys have any ideas who to contact to get the right parts. I need the dial face and either the mechanical clock or quartz clock parts to get it done. Any suggestions. Like I've said, I've called Clockit, and she was quite cold. I've checked out other webs and none have what I'm looking for.




































Well, I've bored you guys long enough with my troubles. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Don - Try the Emperor Clock Co. My FIL built a clock with their movement back in the early 70's. They appear to still be in business.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I agree with you. Finish it as it's going to look awesome.

Could hit the mid 80's today.

Planning a little puttering around in the shop today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My suggestion was gonna be clockit. That's all I've got.
Try searching grandfather clock kit on amazon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Perfect morning here. Was 57° early and will get to 80° later today. A bit of a breeze so it feels nice working in the shop.

Bill the table is looking good. How thick is the top? I can see it will be nice to have help to move around.

Cool clock case Don. Sure should be somewhere to get the movement and parts to finish it.

Today the bed will get stained and hope tomorrow the finish will go on. Have had several small projects that keep interrupting my schedule.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Looks like a repeat of a couple days ago. 40 degrees, expected to hit 71 degrees.

Yesterdays rainbow and last nights sunset










<a href="https://rchm.smugmug.com/Lumber-Jock-2/n-WTz2RD/i-hzFJcqJ/A">


----------



## Firewood

AlaskaGuy - Dang, those are some awesome pics. But your winter is a bit too long and cold for these bones. So keep sending those photos.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AlaskaGuy - Dang, those are some awesome pics. But your winter is a bit too long and cold for these bones. So keep sending those photos.
> 
> - Firewood


Yes, winters are quite long. In my opinion (not the calendar) winter is Oct-May.

According to the calendar it Dec 21-March 21


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark, the top is about 1 1/8" thick.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Looks like I hit a double jackpot today!

Spent most morning welding the bracing to keep panel goods/slabs from falling off lumber cart:








Which means structural work is complete. Just need to weld in the expanded metal, and paint it.

Then this used, abused, 2HP 6×89 edge belt sander followed me home:









Funny story:
Been hunting for bargain priced antique 6×48 tilting sander (that is not HF junk) for couple years. Early last week saw an image for this sander pop up while researching if a Lobo 6×89 edge belt sander from CL was worth $200. The CL sander was 70 miles north, and didn't want to drive 2.5 hours if not worth trip. The 2nd sander was listed on FB marketplace with $350 price, and was only 20 minutes away, but was not as nice looking as the 1st one. I avoid FB like Covid-19, and didn't follow up.

This past Saturday, looking for other tool information and pictures online I get sent to FB marketplace again. This same Lobo sander picture is sitting next what I was searching for now listed for $150, with note 'price reduced, welded into horizontal position only'. The listing says 24 hours old, and pretty sure it is already gone at that price. Again I ignore FB, but I save the link.

Last night, I remember the link and send to my wife (huge FB user), asking if she had used marketplace and bought anything from it. Turns out she is asleep already we can't discuss it, and I forget about it. This morning she comes out to garage while I am welding, telling me the sander is available; but needed to visit before noon or it would be gone. So I finished my welding, grabbed a shower, and drove off to buy it.

It is rough shape, but it runs. Almost no rust on cabinet, paint on motor is sun faded. It is missing the support table for edge sanding; which is only couple pieces of sheet metal supporting a MDF/laminate plank. Couple of broken cast iron pieces bolted to side. Might be part of hold down for dust collection shroud? It is missing the dust collection shield with 4" port above the motor, which require some sort of replacement.

The switch is fused, have to unplug it to turn it on/off. The 2HP motor is rated at 20A 115v on machine panel, 22A on the motor; not hard to understand how the substituted 1/4 HP 6A rated conventional light switch will fail. 

After loosening a strange replacement bolt, find out the tilting head is not welded horizontal. It tilts vertical easy enough, but I notice the alignment of tilt mechanism is wrong due replacement hardware. When I get it vertical, the belt drops to motor instantly. So I PB blaster the belt tracking adjustment so it will move, then I can adjust the belt position properly, and the bearings start squealing. OMG, horrible screeching. Sounded like 100 teenage girls at birthday party when the favorite boy band arrives. Funny it didn't make any noise when horizontal? Needs new bearings, check. :-0)

Not sure I used sound judgement in bringing it home? 
Just what I needed; ANOTHER rebuild project! #IAMAKLUTZ

The Lobo sander sold new for $1000. Paying $150 is not bad deal. Probably worth $300 in perfect condition. Bearings and new wring is easy, $50 max. Making a new MDF table is $20. Dust shroud has me pondering cheap solution. Same made in Taiwan sander was sold by Jet, PM and others best I can tell. Have not found a Lobo HVS-0080 manual or parts lists so far, another task for my list. 
So many projects, so little time. sigh.

Thanks for reading. Hope you enjoyed it.

Have a Great Day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty sure I'm going to be sitting out the game for a while. Seems I tweaked my back a tad. Possibly in the craziest way, bending over to wash shaving cream off my face. Definitely not mowing the lawn or sitting in my boat any time soon. This totally sucks!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunny beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The heat is slowly building and by Friday will be back up in the mid to upper 90's. That's okay, I can live with it. Temp now is 81 heading to 91.

Thanks on the clock. I've always wanted a nice Grandfather clock and had fun building it. I just ran out of money at the time and over the years kept putting off finishing it. Now my wife wants it in the house and I want it out of my shop. I'm afraid something will happen to it before I get to finish it. Yes, I've tried Clockit and they stopped having the parts available for this style of clocks about 5 years ago. I was really bummed. You'd think that there is something out there that will work. I'll give Emperor Clock co. a call, thanks *Mike*.

*AG*, I have to agree with the rest, those are some beautiful pictures. Keep sending them.

*Burly Bob*, sorry about your back. It doesn't take much for us old farts to screw something up. Just relax for a few days and have your wife bring your beer to you. LOL

*Dawson Bob*, how ya feeling? I hope you're getting better.

*Capt.* Nice find. I've always wanted one of those sander contraptions but, unfortunately I don't have the room for one.

*FF Bill*, I like your porch. It looks comfy. I'll bet it's nice in the evening sitting out there watching the firefly's.

Well, I've got to get moving and head out to the shop. I'm still a long way from getting my projects done. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Could hit 90 today. Definitely will require medicinal quantities of beer.

Think I'm going to put the last coat of varnish on the front of the toy boy and the inside of the back early today in hopes for starting 2-3 more coats on the inside of the bottom. Pretty well decided to spent the rest of the day at the reloading bench.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I was enjoying my coffee on the deck this morning, but not as much as the past few days because today started out 10 degrees warmer. That should have been a sign that the day was gonna make a turn for the worse. Cindy came out and told me her assistant called out sick. She didn't say I needed to come work for her, but kinda guilted me into it. So, here I sit at the office.

Don, sometimes summer evenings are too hot out there as it gets the afternoon sun, but the last few nights I hung a tarp off the deck roof to make some shade, put out a fan and it was great out there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. Mid 60's now and headed for the low 80's later.

Finish to be sprayed on the bed and mirror frame today. Should have this furniture project done by the end of the week without any interruptions.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:30 Am 44 degrees, could hit 72 today. clear skies so far.

File photo from my archives


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Don't have any news to tell…..!! Same old crap…..different day….!! It's hot and getting hotter…..!!

dawsonBob…..These disabilities us old war vets have is catching up with us….fast….!! Mine is 24/7 and I know yours is too. One thing leads to another, and we're down for the count…..!! It sucks for both of us….!! Glad you're home and re-couping…..Just take it nice and slow.

I don't have anything else, so I'll say ahdios…...!! Stay cool as you can….!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even the bear appreciates the view!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!

Is 103° at Noon in desert SW. Had a nice start to day with 83° low temp at sunrise. 
Air is stagnant outside, occasional breeze, but all it does is kick up dust. 
Air quality alert due Co2 and dust right now.

Spent ALL morning in shop, ~6 hours. Was glorious morning compared to last week.
OCD forced me to tear into my edge sander down this morning. Mounted it onto a old Shop Fox mobile base that collecting dust in shed. Disassembled the head, bearings are toast in guide roller. Don't have the size needed on hand, so will have reassemble head later. Motor bearings appeared to have been changed before as someone installed piece of hex key as pulley key? Was a bear to pull apart. Motor got a new set bearings I had laying around. Found a bunch of metal dust in head/motor, so last user was working metal not wood.
Heat chased me inside just before noon, but I have a list of parts needed after my morning play time, and I can let it sit off side, while i get back to lumber cart. lol

Glad to read others are making progress in shop. May you all get twice as much done as you wanted!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Only made it to 81° today. We had some storms roll through last night and a pretty good gully washer this afternoon. Looks like about 2" in the rain guage. Folks across the street are without power sincevthe storms came through. Ours didn't even blink.

I've got a few light coats of waterlox on the desk. I'll add another tomorrow and maybe one more to the top after that. It'll have to cure for a while before use though.

Mark - can't wait to see the bed when it's done

I came across a disjointed jointer (see what i did there?) on Craigslist. It's a Rigid that is in pieces but never used. It's missing the motor, but i think everything else is there. He's asking $50 OBO. I'm going to take a ride to look at it on Saturday. Think it's worth it? There's some other stuff there also to look at.

We'll, it's getting late so I'll be heading to bed now. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 99° at 9PM. Humidity is 20%, and there are monsoon rains in SE corner of state still. We hit 106° for high.

I had a long day. After all morning in shop, I got a chance to check out some cheap used tools in afternoon sunshine. After a lot of sweating, this followed me home just before dinner. 








- #IAMAKLUTZ 
Just what I needed, another rebuild project.

*Mike* Used to have a Ridgid jointer. The 1HP motor was one of the best parts of that jointer. $50 without a motor is strange sale? 
Was OK tool. My only complaint was the base is light weight, despite being stout with decent stance. When I ran 8/4 boards longer than 4ft, learned I need some concrete blocks in mobile base wired to the sheet metal to keep it from wanting to move. Saw one person mount a 2×8 between the legs as shelf, where he stored his bags of lead shot as solution. Those jointers sold for $200-300 on clearance when HD stores stopped carrying them. Often see them for sale for $150-200 in perfect condition, as we have 30 HD stores in Phoenix, and every store had 2-3 that sold much cheaper than $600 list price.

Just realized that *Bandit* has been absent from weather thread? Looked up his profile to learn from a post in Stumps thread that he was in ER and they found he had DT2? Hope you are able to manage the new diet with zero sugar and reduced carbs. Guess those Hefeweizen and Guinness stout are off the menu now. Sad news all the way around Bandit. Take care and return soon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….75 windy degrees outside, lot of clouds starting to roll in. Sitting by the A/C Unit.

Monday evening, until Wednesday noonish…..sugar dehydration over the course of 3 months…..more pills to take, fingers are getting sore.

Letting things settle down for a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's gonna be 90 today, but next several days will be oppressive.
Mike, depends how bad you need a jointer. Gotta find just the right motor, may not be cheap.
I saw a jet 6" jointer on FB for $50 yesterday. I tried to buy it, but i was too late. I would have sold it for 200.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:00 AM

50 degrees, mostly cloudy, high of 70

From My Archives

Maybe this will make you feel a bit cooler.








</a>


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ah.. Snow. Thank you *AG*!

Warmer day in Phoenix today.
Low this morning was 88°, and already 99° by 9am. Forecast is 109° this afternoon.

Yesterdays adventures got me off to late start this morning, so will stay inside and do laundry instead.

Glad to see *bandit* return. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe today!


----------



## Firewood

It's 73° and mostly sunny today. Should get into the 80's. Emptied 2 3/4" out of the rain guage.

CaptK & Bill - Yeah, I saw the jointer as a possible upgrade to my old Craftsman. I thought I might be able to move the motor to the rigid, but it may be more trouble than it's worth. It may be worth the trip to see what else he might have.

Bandit - Sorry to hear about your DT2. I hope they can get it under control quickly.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 80° F again today, cloud ceiling too high to see if there is one. Should be tomorrow and back to mid 70s.

AG, You should be the official *"How about a weather report from around the country….part 2"*
photographer. Sort of brighten up our day ;-) Thanks. I can hardly wait to see a triple rainbow.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a hot one today made it to 97. All I did was a coat of varnish on the inside of the toy box and spent the day inside at the reloading bench. 200 rounds of trap loads for the day. Hope to do the same tomorrow if I don't run out of hulls. Then I get to figure out where do I store everything. The Man Cave is getting crowded.

It's beer' thirty right now, but only the cheap stuff.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 72 and should be reaching 90 today. Yesterday we got our fill of rain. It rained all day long but nothing major, just misting. The temp was really nice for most of the day at around 70, loved it.

*WI Mike*, I have a Rigid Jointer and I like it. For my use, it's nice. I bought it used and paid $100 for it a few years back.

I've been struggling to get these night stands done. My heart is not in it right now. My son's birthday is coming up and I think I'll push that aside to make him something. I only have a week to do it in. So, I better get started today.

That's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to get into the 90s, today…..think I'll just sit by the A/C. Morning Reading: 191…..we getting better…

Not a cloud to be seen….open the door on the house, get hit by a furnace-like wave of heat. Triple H in effect.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Again…..not much news to tell about in my neck of the woods…..Gonna get hot…again…! It's 81 now, clabbered up, and supposed to rain today and tonight…..we'll see how that goes…..!!

New news: My wife left this morning to catch a plane in Little Rock to fly to Texas to see about her mom. She's 86, and a few days ago she came down with the pe-moany. Pushed her emergency button we got her, and the ambulance came and took her to the emergency room. She has the C-virus, also they found out. My wife will be gone about 2-3 weeks to take care of her and see to her needs. She's not eating or drinking anything…So….I'll be "batch'in" for a while….!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Party Cloudy, 97° @ 9am, with 28% RH. Only 106° today.
Overnight low was warm 88° at sunrise. Allergies have my head stuffed up this morning, which makes breathing in hot air harder, so I stayed inside and made a nice breakfast.

*Bandit* Know the 'walking into a furnace' feeling well. :-?
Glad counts are coming down. Praying for your continued speedy recovery.
Dr always suggests that I watch the sugar in my diet when he gets my blood work. Told him 'I watch all the food I eat'. LOL 
After my gall bladder removal; had higher counts, and some strange symptoms; they did some tests to rule out diabetes as part of my problems. So glad too, without my caffeine and sugar fix during mid-morning shop time, my hobby time would be even less. ;-)

May find some motivation to run outside for an hour to tinker on PM66 in heat? 
Didn't tear it down for the move as it was way TOO HOT to work on cast iron sitting in AZ sun all day. Even wearing gloves, it was too hot to hold onto the cast iron. Need to reduce the storage foot print by removing the fence/wings, and get some internal pictures; so I know if I should be scavenging parts. 
BTW - I did find a serial number, it was #778 made in 1970. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> - Even wearing gloves, it was too hot to hold onto the cast iron. -
> - CaptainKlutz


Reminds me of the lyrics from Ghostbusters II 
"Too hot to handle, too cold to hold
They're called Ghostbusters and they're in control"

Hope you don't have any ghosts in that machine CK.

It's 90 here in STL @ 12:19 Central - feels like 101 with 63% humidity. Sweat doesn't evaporate quickly at that level.

Stay cool all. We'll try to dry off here in the MidWest.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

11:00 AM, light rain and 60 degrees.

Link video of my roofing crew. Video taken June 8th this year.

https://rchm.smugmug.com/The-Roofing-Crew/n-PKmb6V


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a hot 92° now and may go a couple higher. Mostly all sun, just a few high clouds that do not give any shade.

AG that reminds me of several times we got run off the roof because of weather. Not fun when the roof is slick for sure.

Just put the bed together to make sure I got everything back together right after the finishing. Waiting for the glass shop to call so I can get the mirror home and get the hangers on it. Hope to get them out of here soon so I can start the next project.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 80° with a DP of 72°. It already feels like Florida. There's a heat advisory posted for today. Mostly because the humidity will make it feel like 105°

AlaskaGuy - That sure was a hard rain falling. LOL

Rick - Sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope your wife is able to be with her, but if mom has CoVid19….

I think I'll head to Woodcraft today. They are having a 21% off Anniversary bag sale. Good time to pickup some odds and ends.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….heading for 90 again. Made a trip to an Estate Sale this morning….
Too hot to go back outside. Having a COLD Mountain Dew ZERO Sugar.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be another warm one almost 90.

Not much on the agenda today.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Warming a few degrees this weekend. 
Partly cloudy, 98° by 9am, expecting 110° high. Small chance of rain this evening.
Same old same old for the early monsoon season in desert SW.

More drama in Klutz house: 
SWMBO has gone into panic mode over virus spike in state.

BIL wife was exposed to Covid at her office for several days without knowing. Entire family was instructed by county health department to get tested and mandatory isolation for 14 days. Challenge is BIL is sibling living closest to ailing Dad (same town), and taking care of his home nursing management. My wife and her sister both live 2.5 hours away and can't easily help. Everyone in family has worked hard to keep him from getting exposed and now this news is making her crazy.

Daughter had a scare couple weeks ago at her restaurant job too. She tested negative, but has Mom on edge as restaurant is still open with outdoor seating and she works 4-5 days a week. Son was supposed to start college classes next week at ASU, and they delayed all on campus classes, moving to all online until further notice.

Local news reports on hospitalizations is beyond scary. Common theme to exposures was family gatherings, and summer holiday parties with ~20% of people with virus showing zero symptoms, and no one wearing masks.

SWMBO found an interesting statistic online that has not helped her demeanor, have no idea if true? 
Arizona has the highest number of social media posts of any state, where users are against the wearing the masks. sigh

It is not pretty outside in Arizona right now. :-( 
Kinda grumpy in the house too. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 80° F, no cloud ceiling means total onshore flow failure ;-) Should be close to 90 this week.

Sorry to hear about the virus episodes.

Quarantine reminds me of when we had scarlet fever. Dad had to stay with grandma and grandpa, ½ mile west because it is spread through milk. I think I had it first so I got out of doing chores and dad had to move out. Then LB got it. One day he came to the door to ask mom how much longer. She told him our little sister just go it.

Quite a few in the news here carrying on and on about their right to not wear a mask. Looking at civil rights law there is no mask free protection. Thursday a Fred Meyer customer in Tumwater was asked to put his mask on by another customer, he pulled a gun. The other customer pulled one too! No shooting, but it took 5 officers to bring him under control. He had a gun permit, but being charged with 1st degree assault, he should be disqualified. Seems like insanity is taking over ;-((


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just don't get it. Wear a mask to keep me safe, to keep my family safe, to keep strangers safe. What's not to like about that.


----------



## Firewood

It's still 81° at 10:30pm. The DP is 74°. So it feels like 87°. We had a good line of storms roll through this afternoon. May get some more around 3am.

We had friends over for dinner. Deb cut a beef tenderloin into felets and cooked them in the Souve. I finished them off on the grill. Yummy. They were so tender I think I could have cut them with my fork.

Most places around here are requiring masks. I guess it's just going to be the norm from now on.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just don't get it. Wear a mask to keep me safe, to keep my family safe, to keep strangers safe. What's not to like about that.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, We are expecting an earthquake that could be the largest ever recorded on modern equipment. Magnitude could easily be over 9. The ground will shake for 3.5 to 5 minutes. People 350 miles away in Spokane will be knocked off their feet. No more than 14% will make any significant preparations. The issue according to researchers is 4 million years of evolution. We have always responded in fight or flight mode, no prediction, prevention or anticipation until the last few years. I'm sure the mask reasoning fits right in there with earthquake prep. Now that we are seeing a nationwide spike, fight mode is taking over in the form of more masks. At the current rate we are on track for a million cases a day by the new year.

Anyway a wunnerful, wunnerful evening here in WW at 62° F, headed on down to 59° F and back up to 81° F tomorrow. With the weather headed to hotter and drier, I'm starting to watch the humidity. The underbrush used to be barrier to fire, this last decade it has become fuel. When the humidity is equal to or lower than the temp in Celsius, a brush fire can become a crown fire. All this green and trees doesn't look so good on hot dry days. Especially when the city allows the idiot with the 32 ton concrete domino sitting on top the ground by the propane tank surrounded by barriers to have trees with interlocking crowns and a good fuel load under the eaves. Anyway, I have a couple chainsaws handy and ready to go in the good ol' summertime, summertime. I didn't realize Auburn was a suicidal city until after we were annexed ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunny morning but it's gonna change soon. We have a T/S complex headed our way and should've been here already. Up north they had a tornado come out of this storm so, it's gonna get windy around here pretty soon. The temp is 80 and won't go much higher than that.

We are going to a picnic today about an hour away with the in-laws. They don't believe in wearing a mask either. And, yet both work in the medical field, one is a facility mechanical supervisor in a major hospital and the other is a Physicians Assistant with her own practice in Indiana. It's infringing on their rights. My wife is as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. I can't figure it out!

I got into an argument with a few fellows on FB over wearing a mask and they said the same thing, it's their right to NOT wear a mask.

Well, there is my two cents worth. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:15 AM Overcast 52 degrees, light rain








</a>


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for 92 today.

Looks like Portland hand another fun filled night of rioting. Pretty sure the Gov and mayor can't blame these on white supremacists. It's seriously getting out of hand and the Mayor wants to just ride it out. I really need to move out of this state.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sigh, same as yesterday: 
99° at 9am, heading for 110°. No rain reached the valley yesterday.
Radar is showing random monsoon activity at higher elevations of the southern desert this morning. Which often means the 5% rain forecast will result in annoying brief shower, followed by a sauna? Oh Joy!

Spent some time tearing down the PM66 yesterday, motor is toasted with burnt winding's inside. carp!
PM uses a non-standard motor shaft size and replacement will be expensive (~$500). Rebuilding the PM66 to flip will be break even proposition unless I can salvage a used motor that fits. Going to park the carcass/parts in shed until my depression passes and I want to play with it again. Besides, need to finish the lumber cart.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Opened the back door to let the mutts out….and got roasted by the heat coming in…

Bowl of Rice Chex & milk..no sugar added….spike the sugar count up 130 points….got to be a good boy the rest of the day….

Heat advisory today….index is in the 100s…partly cloudy skies….Logan County is in the Severe Drought area….MIGHT get a bit of rain..next Weds?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Bad, stinky Thunderstorms are rolling through, right now….trees down onto poles in some places. Tain't cooling things off, either…..may have to check the basement, and see IF the Dungeon Creek is on the rise….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The thermometer over my shoulder says 102. That may be inaccurate, but it's really hot nonetheless.
One coat on top of table. I'm using a water based product and I'm still a little leery about it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a decent day here today. Got up to the mid 80;s but was a light breeze.

Top is looking good Bill.

Am headed to SD for tomorrow. Still trying to get our mothers house sold. They keep having nasty t-storms there so maybe I will scare them away. Sure don't like our dry area up here.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hello Mr Bear!
Cool table Bill!

Is 89° @ 6am in Phoenix east valley. Heading for 108° today.
Winds are calm, 19% RH. 
BUT There is small storm just south of me on radar. Black clouds have been creeping over the house last 30 minutes. There is 10% chance of rain this morning, and I might get some?
Got to love monsoon season. Better than that nasty bright sunshine baking your soul all day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Fog, light rain, 52 degrees. Rain should quit in the AM and get up to 68 today.


----------



## bandit571

Same old same old around here….mostly cloudy, right now.
Road Trip today, have to go see the Family Doctor….40 mile drive each way….at least it goes past a local Menard's along the way….may stop in for a bit….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 77°. It's not supposed to hit 80 today. Humidity is down some, but you can still feel it.

Added another coat of waterlox to the desk top. Maybe one or two wipe on coats after this dries.

Bandit - Don't forget your mask going into Menards or you will be made to buy one.

Mark - Safe travels

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming here as well. 89 now and might another 4-5 before it starts cooling down.

Put the top on the toy box and a touch up coat on one side today. Now the search for soft close hinges of some sort. The last struts only lasted 6 months before the boys broke them. So this makes two toy boxes and one more to go.
That's a project for next year.

Headed to the eye doctor for a check up. Seems my eyeball pressure was to high a few months back, drops cured that now he just whats to check up on things.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Unusual weather day in Phoenix today, NOT the same!

High temp revised to 102°, as it has been mostly cloudy all day. 
The earlier storm clouds on radar and overhead simply evaporated rain before it hit ground. Could smell moisture and ozone, but not feel any drops. When it rains overhead with none reaching the ground, it is a really weird sensation if you have never felt it. It pushed humidity up to 35% this morning, and then it dropped back to 20% by lunch.
Have 15% of rain this afternoon? Not a believer right now…..

Managed to spend many hours in shop today thanks to moderate temperature. 
First thing I tripped over was the PM66, and like the unfocused Klutz I am, begin tinkering on disassembly. 
A few hours later, it is completely disassembled, and I have this pile of parts littering my shop.
Cabinet has 50 years of crud stuck inside-








Internal parts and hand wheels:








Worst part was woodruff key on arbor shaft. Was permanently fused in slot and had to cut it out:









Noticed some strange colors on this saw? Found gray primer, hammer tone mid-green, Grizzly metallic green from 80's, and what looks like the original Jade green base coat inside. Only one problem, when saw was made in 1970 Powermatic was supposedly using a mid-green metallic; which I didn't find anywhere. My OCD is going to force me to color correct this ugly tie die colored saw with paint job.
As it always seem to be when rebuilding tools: Two steps forward, one step back. 

Have a great day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 83° F & 50%. Twice what we need to prevent crown fires ;-)

AG, Do you see a lot of those Teddy Bears?

CaptK, Why don't you make them plug in the tools and prove they run? Maybe I am too cautions because I worked on stuff that stopped for 5 decades.


----------



## MSquared

94 deg's and very humid at 9:00 PM !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Had a little surprise storm during the night. It's 71 and very damp out here for morning coffee. They say more storms for us this afternoon.
I finished the white oak table last night. It will go to its new home this morning. I ended up spraying a few coats of finish on. That helped to build it up a lot quicker. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains to meself…..

Same old same old, weather-wise….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Boy Bill! Surprise storm is a little bit underwhelming of a description. It was one heck of a light show and the rain was torrential. Thank goodness I'm on top of a hill. My security camera has pictures from this morning while it was in night vision mode of the driveway and front yard and it looks like daylight from the lightning.

Bill's right, more storms and we're in an elevated severe outlook areas to boot. I hate summer, but I love the storms. I guess that makes me a true mid-westerner.

83 now, heading for 93 - humidity at 72%. It's sticky out there. Thank you Mr. Carrier.


----------



## bandit571

Little storm ran through here, early this morning….slept right through it.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be another hot one here, upwards of 97.

Getting ready to order some soft close hinges for the toy box. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they last longer than the last ones.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A marginally wunnerful day here in WW headed to 82° F with 90%. ;-( Fortunately we have a slightly drier humidity that what I experienced in the mid-west ;-))

Mike in STL, You comment about lightening reminds me of irrigating when I was a kid in Southern Idaho. When we had a good lightning storm it would be pitch black under the dark cloud cover. We could set water at midnight without a flash light. It was like working with a strobe light ;-) No real hazard, it was all sheet lighting. What came to earth hit in the Owyhees to the west or the foothills by Boise. Lots of lightning forest fires, but I never hear of a strike in the valley.

SWMBO got into see the eye guy today. She went into the waiting room rather than sit in the car in the sun so she didn't have a fever ;-)) The waiting room only had room 5 socially adjusted chairs. She was the 3rd one in. There was an old lady in a wheelchair parked between 2 of them rather than off to the side. When another person came in they had standing room only. We don't know if that lady needed the wheelchair, but she is definitely handicapped ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 73°, mostly cloudy and DP is 66°. Last couple days were quite comfortable. The couple will be pretty nice as well. Heat coming back for the weekend.

Wisconsin hit a one day record yesterday with over 1100 new CoVid19 cases. Cities are mask requirements in place, but most stores are already requiring them. Seems before too long we'll be hunkered down again like we were in March.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Good morning to ya…..rainy old day, today…maybe tomorrow, too.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning? 
Was comfortable 83° at sunrise with partly cloudy skies.
Already 89° at 7am and climbing towards forecast high of 106°.
Increased moisture in area has RH @ 43% this morning, with monsoon rain prediction of 20% chance today?
Might actually rain this time….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 69° after hitting a high of 81°. Tomorrow will be a bit cooler. Pretty pleasant these last few days.

Tomorrow I've got some guys coming to fix a crack in the basement wall. So I spent part of the day clearing out the room to minimize dust getting on everything. So now the workshop is packed full.

CaptK - I had to chuckle when I saw your post about the saw following you home and how you put in away for now. And the very next post showed it fully disassembled. I'm sure there's a therapy group for that. LOL

We'll, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms coming through right now….nice light show….Miss Bandit is NOT amused…








As for Max?









I don't think he cares…

A HUMID 80 degrees outside….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a marginal day here in WW, 70° F, cloudy most of the day, a few drops, but a dry gauge. Spent most of the day in migraine prevention ;-( They are mild, so I'm not compalinin'!! ;-))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Mike* Yes, I need help, a lot of help. Thanks for noticing!

Spent today in shop replacing all the bearings on edge belt sander acquisition. Runs nice and quiet now, and it works. It needs some guard and table parts bought/fabbed, and the switch mount is non-standard for today's motor switches; which means more parts to chase down or figure out how to replace cheap while it limps along in shop.

Actually spent a few hours this afternoon tinkering on the lumber cart. Adding plate caps to close open tubes, grinding welds to make them purdy, and prep work to attach expanded metal to keep things from falling out.

Was saving this for later; but I think one reason I am more scattered brain than normal is Mondays family news?

SWMBO has decided that FIL is coming to visit us for two months to help his healing process. He lives in really small town with lousy doctors, and hospital that sent him home with 2 infections he didn't have when he arrived. He uses a walker since the last hospital visit, and this means a ton of changes to furniture locations and daily schedules. Not sure how I feel that I will no longer be the sickest crotchety old man in house? The plan is he either gets better and goes home; or he moves into a local assisted care facility nearer to the daughters that can help him. 
Was given two weeks to finish projects that can get done, clean up some indoor piles, and get ready for his visit. Have already been warned this will reduce my noisy shop hours to when he is awake, and have no idea what that means? Wish me luck.

Weather - only hit 105° this afternoon. It's 95° @ 9pm. No monsoon rain enjoyment yet.
Supposed to be cooler and stay under 100 through Saturday, which might let me get more done?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Went fishing to a small lake yesterday. Looks like trout fishing is out for the rest of the summer. There's a pretty heavy algae bloom now. I might try from the bank of one of the higher lakes around here.

Thankfully it's only going to hit the mid 80's today.

Capt, I wish you the best. We had my fil with us for three years. It was pure hell, he and I were like oil and water.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Pop-up showers keep coming through…making things cloudy and sticky….hiding out in front of the A/C after a bit of glue up work…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Feels like SE US coast in Arizona today? It is a wunnerful day! 

Mostly cloudy, howling winds 10-20mph, only 86° with 59% RH, feels like 89°.
High is forecast as 91°? Thundershowers scattered around state, with 20% chance of rain. Radar is showing storms moving this direction. This might be the day Phoenix valley sees some rain if the moisture levels hold up?

Wife tried to poison us for dinner last night. Both of us are having digestive challenges today. Even though I am motivated to get outside and work with cooler temperatures, body is not cooperating. #JUSTMYLUCK

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is a cool 66 and will rise to 80 today.

Boy, It's been hectic around here lately. I've got two projects going at the same time which as you may guess, gets me confused most of the time. But, one of my projects is leaving soon, hopefully. I'm making a Vietnam era military foot locker for my son. He has always wanted one and I thought he would like it now for his birthday. I'm making it from memory and from the pictures I have of me next to mine. It's hard, I've had to stop and re-do it a couple of times. It's almost finished, just have to put the hardware on today.

This new dog we have is driving me crazy. I have to change my whole life schedule around for her. First thing in the morning was to have a cup of coffee and lounge and surf the internet, now I have to go outside for her to pee and play for a while, without a coffee. Then, she follows me out to the shop and I have to watch where I step so I don't squish her. It's proving to be very challenging having a 2-1/2 lb dog around. She carry's her weight well around the house.

*Capt. K*, I don't know what I'd do if my MIL was living with me. I don't think I could handle it. I do have to say that I wouldn't mind my FIL living with me, he would have gotten me in trouble a few times I think. Good Luck!

*FF Bill*, your table turned out very nice as I would expect no less from you. You're good.

*Festus*, you bedroom furniture turned out very good too. And the same goes for you, I expect no less from you either. You're very talented.

Well, I thought I'd stick my head in the door to let you know that I'm still alive. But, that's all for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been hot here so yesterdays clouds with a few light showers was nice. Mid 70's now and will get to the upper 80's later. All sun and no breeze so will be plenty warm feeling.

I went to SD Monday and Tuesday for a quick visit. Wednesday the last of the bedroom furniture left for its new home. Have one more storage cabinet to make as soon as I get the measurements. Have a couple other big projects that are waiting for the final approval so not sure which will be next.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It's 82° and sunny with just a hint of a breeze. RH is 45%. It's quite pleasant again today. The only thing missing is a cold wet Heiney which I'm getting ready to fix.

One other thing would be my pellet rifle to take care of this chipmunk infestation, but that's against the law here in the city. Grrr…

The guy hasn't come yet to fix the crack in the basement wall. I guess he had a bunch of teeth pulled so it's delayed until Wednesday. Another GRrrr… I hate to move everything back from the shop, but I have things to get done

Mark - Great looking bedroom set. That's out of my league. I'll stick to the smaller projects for now.

CaptK - I sincerely hope that all goes well with your FIL coming to live with you. It can be stressful, so just make the best of it. I wish I had better advice.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. We have set up the camper in Branson for the week.
Thanks on my table.
Mark, that sure is a nice set. They should be happy with that.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi folks,
It's been a while since I have added anything to this column. I have been unwell since January and Today I was able to stand up on my own two feet, been restricted to a wheel chair for ever and not in a good mood.
I have kept up with the posts every day, and enjoyed reading them … every one.

Well, now that I can walk under my own power, for short distances, I went out to the shop and revisited some old friends still laying around right where I left them and begging me to pick them up and caress them … Couldn't stand there for long, only have a half a foot on the right side, but getting stronger every day … Agent Orange still leaving it's mark.

Well thanks to all of you for all your posts this last six months … ya kept me going


----------



## BurlyBob

GrumpyMike, It's good do have you back. Keep fighting the good fight. My appreciation to you and all for your devotion to our country and your service.

So I got my new hedge trimmer, a battery model. Well I'm one of the guys who gets to do the work at the church. So I'm all primed up to try out my new hedge trimmer. Yeah, well I ain't a kid anymore. My back is telling me that in a big way. The heart is willing but the body is weak. Sucks to get older! Tomorrow I get to trim the wife's roses then a trip to the dump.

When will I get to make sawdust anytime soon? I don't know, I sure hope so!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome back *Grumpymike!*

Nice looking furniture *Mark!*

Weather outside is normal for summer in AZ?
Was a comfortable 81° at sunrise this morning. 
Partly cloudy, 100° for high temp, with 30% RH. Feels more like 104°, due the moisture. Tons of monsoon moisture in east side of state, but so far none of the rain has reached the metro valley. :-(

Thanks for kind words on upcoming FIL infiltration. Tons of stuff to get done before arrival. Have been ordered to rent a trailer next week, so SWMBO can bring his favorite reclining chair, mobility equipment, and his new TV with him. Ordered a second cable TV Box installation for his room to be installed a few days before arrival, so we don't have to watch his favorite fox news 24/7. Problem is Cox is social distancing, and they are not allowed come inside the house. Everything inside the house must be self installed, including jacks/wiring? 
Good thing I already found a CATV jack in spare bedroom, and it ends outside where installer can work with it. Sigh, social distancing is such a pain.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Weather? Same old same old

Shop? at one hour per day….









This might take a while…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

weather off the back porch:









Sun is setting and small storm cell is trying to drop some rain. Made everything wet for about 5 minutes, and is already drying off. Wind is blowing, and neighbor kids are out playing in street trying to catch rain drops.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

GrumpyMike - Welcome back. I'm sorry to hear about your health. I'm glad to hear you are mending and able to start leaving the wheelchair behind. I can only imagine what you're going through. Hang in there.

CaptK - Yeah, the social distancing has us all turned on our heads. I go to the dentist on Monday. I have to call them from my car when I arrive for further instructions. Who would have ever thought…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, same beautiful morning as reported everyday so far, and I won't complain either. The temp is 71 and moving on up to 86 today.

*Grumpy Mike*, it sure is good to hear from you again. I'm glad you're getting up and playing with your tools again. Keep fighting Brother.

That's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Grumpy Mike. Happy to hear that you're still with us..get better.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

83 sticky, partly cloudy degrees outside….and no breeze.
Got out early, and checked out a few sales….the Boss got a small bookcase….and I stopped at another Estate sale…

Clamps…









2 for a dollar…a jack plane..









For $15….and for a dollar bill..









Disston D8 Thumbhole, 28" long rip saw….5-1/2 ppi….









Fancy handle..









For some reason..was unable to place either the plane OR the saw back on the table…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, about 70° F & 55%. Ol' Sol was out in full glory today. We are on the WW Roller Coaster for a few weeks I suppose. It was in the mid 80s, back to 70, supposed to hit 90 by mid-week and head back to 70. Nothing in the gauge even when the ground and deck are wet.

Welcome back Grumpy Mike. Seems like more and more of us are sliding over the top to the downhill side.

Table, dressers, beds, all looking good guys. Far beyond me these days.

The lawn mower starter cord pulled out. I took it apart to fix it. Cut my hand fairly deep on a sheet metal part. Not enough for stitches, but enough healing could be interrupted. Good reason to procrastinate ;-) It is fine so I started to fix the starter. The rewind spring broke ;-( Local shop needs the mower to special order the part. Amazon says they will deliver tomorrow. We will see if it arrives and if it fits. One of the digital days issues, nobody stocks anything because too many order on line. Those who want to support local business have so much hassle to special order we give up in the 2 or 3 week process and go online to get it tomorrow and free shipping too boot. Last thing I ordered online for a couple days delivery took a week and a half. Not Amazon. Their next day shipping option said delivery in mid-September. Ship the next day from China on the slow boat ;-)

We are getting into full virus 2nd wave. I suppose we will go back to full stay home in the next week or 2 if the nonmaskers keep spreading ;-( It will be interesting to see if the kids that don't seem to get it will carry it home in the next couple months without any symptoms. Praying for normal life in 2021. Keeping fingers crossed to boot.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 78° already, humidity is 87% and winds are light. Heat index in effect. The temp will go to about 90° but humidity will make it feel like 100°+.

Not too much going on here these days and weather makes you want to stay in the AC. I may have to clear out the shop a bit so I can get something done over the next couple days

WWBob - I know what you mean about the shopping. You want to shop local, but sometimes online shopping options makes hard to justify the delays and limited selections.

Bandit - Nice score on the tools.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another beautiful sunny morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 78 reaching for 91 today. Yippee Skippee!

Well, I done it! We finally go our Income Tax money from when we sent in our returns in March. The Government gave us $45 in interest. But, I ordered my 735X planner yesterday and should get it on Thursday. I'm as excited as a fat kid in a bakery. Uh, I am a fat kid. Anyway, I can't wait. You'll have to fill me in on the do's and don'ts boys.

Today I'll start turning the feet for one of my night stands so I can get those finished. This project seems to be dragging on forever.

Well, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and the remains to me-self…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours so far IN the shop, today….doing a LUNCH BREAK right now….back at it in a little bit…film at 2300 hrs.

Wonder IF I should be doing some sort of blog about that July Project…..hmmmm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Warming up again today. Mid 80's now and could get to 90°. I am just hiding in the shop with the AC on. Cleaning up some odds and ends so will be ready for a new project tomorrow.

Good to see you back GMike. Hope you just keep getting better and better.

Don it is always like Christmas when waiting for a new fancy tool or machine to play with.

Thanks for the comments on the bedroom set. Was a fun project. Still have a matching linen closet / storage type cabinet to build that will get started tomorrow. Still have orders for a baby crib and a tall narrow chest of drawers to follow for other folks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It is weekend, and mother nature likes to warm us up on weekends for some reason?

It mostly sunny 104° outside, feels like 106° with humidity. Heading for 106°, which will feel like hell.
Moisture has moved out the area, and what little rain fell yesterday is creating sauna like conditions.

Glad to see *Bandit* is well enough to go rust hunting and spend time in shop. Yeah!

*Don* hardest part about new toys is waiting for delivery. Watch yourself when the box comes. Those 735 boxes are not light weight. Get some help moving that thing.

*Bob* Sorry to read about lawn mower repair 'fun'. 
Loathe working on lawn mowers. Always something reaching out to bite you. For my postage stamp sized yard, I use an Kobalt battery powered mower we picked up used. Yard is so small the battery can mow the lawn twice between charges. But SWMBO just had to have grass for her rescue mutts to desecrate. sigh

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

One dry fit..









So I can lay out the last 2 dados…and fit the back to the case…









And get the Trim cut to length…two, 2 hour sessions…I'm whopped…
Dados? 









Busy day…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Sunday 6:15 PM 60 degrees and heavy rain.

Click the box in the lower right corner for a large viewing.

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-6rR9WpV/0/0a08e824/1280/i-6rR9WpV-1280.mp4


----------



## Firewood

We got up to 91° with a DP of 72°. Quite the sticky day out there. Rain moved in around 6pm










Just a little drizzle.

Don - You'll like the planer. It has a great blower to assist in chip extraction. Mine will expand the dust collector bag when the collector isn't even running. CaptK is correct. It weighs in at about 100lbs. And it definitely requires hearing protection, but you already knew that.

Bandit - I admire your resistance to machining, but you are a glutton for punishment.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I've got nothing to report nearly as fun all you. Pretty much just trying to make it till tomorrow. Sort of been in the doldrums. Just can't seem to get primed up for anything. Here's hoping tomorrow will give my a brighter outlook on the world !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from Branson MO. 
GMike, as the others have said, welcome back and I hope for continued healing.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a hot one here 97!

Figure I'll spend some time cleaning up the shop again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a cool 64° early but headed for the 90's later. No chance of moisture for a couple days here. All the showers keep going south of us it seems.

AG if there is any left you can send the rain our way. Maybe we can stay a bit green here too. Have a cousin in Palmer AK that keeps sending those kind of nice scenery pictures also.

Did some cleaning and organizing in the shop. Got the sharpening station out of the corner and touched up all my chisels and knives from the wood and leather bench. Ready to start the cabinet to finish the bedroom furniture. Need to get to the wood store this morning so I can keep hiding in the shop where it is cooler.


----------



## Grumpymike

Good morning and a happy Monday to all.
I'm going out to the shop today, don't know just what I will do other than just enjoy a bit of shop time … It's been a while, and it will take some time to get back into the swing of things,

A huge thank you to all who have given me well wishes … it really means alot

I think the first thing i will do in the shop is re-sharpen a few tools , they really like that, its like petting the dog … and with the stereo going on my favorite station, it is a mental rest time.

Y'all have a great day, even if you have to work in the corp. world, enjoy it


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

84 degrees outside, feels like 94…partly cloudy. Not much of a breeze, either. Too many idiots out on the road today..guess they can't see to drive through their masks…

Thought I had a doctor's appointment today…drove the 30 to the office….nope, appointment is next month,,,drive back home….trying NOT to play dodgem on the way.

Not sure about heading for the Dungeon Shop, today…..Mondays and sharp objects don't play "nice" with each other…

What's for Lunch?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to a wild Monday at Klutz zoo!

Woke late due migraine challenge last night and what do I see in driveway? 
A moving truck! Color me surprised.

SWMBO decided that she wants to clear out seldom used things to create space for FIL visit, so he can get around with walker easier. She rented a storage shed, and they loaned her a box truck for use as needed on move in day. Wife doesn't want me to hurt myself like last move into this house, and didn't want me involved. Claims she mentioned it in passing last week when I was outside working. hmm.

She ordered the oldest son to hire a friend to help move junk this afternoon. She is 'hiding' the formal dining table/chairs, credenza, extra sofa; that should have been purged with down size to this house. Stashing our oldest sons stuff he didn't take to college, AND is cleaning out her office/junk room full of her hobby supplies.
Now it makes sense; didn't want Dad to see her floor to ceiling pile of boxes in her office. hehe 
Best part - making her 'Dad' pay for it. LOL

Am told there will be extra room, and I can use it too; as long as I am nice…..
Where was this idea of letting someone else pay for storage space when I needed it? 
I had fun building my shed, it will resale for materials cost easily, so will be ok. 

Weather:
It's partly cloudy with 100° & 29% RH just after 10am. 
Heading for 105° in east valley. Downtown is expecting 108°.
Weather channel is silly about alerts. They have already sent out notifications of excessive heat watch for NEXT weekend, and it's only Monday? Appears the 118° temperatures are returning.

One heck of day, Eh?

*GrumpyMike* Glad you are back in shop. If you need some help with shop stuff while you heal, drop me a PM. Might need an excuse to get out of the house once FIL moves in this weekend. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Ol' Sol looks like he is prepared to do a scorcher. We will probably hit 90+° F. Humidity is scheduled to drop to near 0%. That is when all the green trees don't look so good ;-( Crown fire season with the Idiot Next Door's fire code violations assures any disaster will do maximum damage. The WW Roller Coaster spiked yesterday with a heat advisory. It wasn't due until Wednesday. On Shore Flow must be in failure mode.

CAptK, You seem to be in surprise mode by SWMBO a lot ;-) I painted the bathroom trim yesterday. SWMBO was impressed ;-) One of the window fix it spots shows up a lot painted. I thought it was camouflaged ;-(

Have fun petting those tools GMike, I'm sure they missed you and will be pushing and shoving to get your attention first.

Firewood Mike, I may have been spoiled beyond recovery. Amazon delivered the Briggs and Stratton starter cord assembly yesterday, 24 hours after I ordered it. The whole assembly probably cost me about the same and the special order spring would have locally. I will be able to mow long before the yard would have become a fire hazard ;-) Rather than fiddle around half a day trying to get that new spring wound and installed, I will bolt the new assembly on and be done with it. Getting harder and harder to justify brick and mortar, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms moving through all evening….something landed on our Gazebo's roof (and the back of the house's roof)










Still raining…grandson said it was just a branch..










Before he tossed it into the backyard for now….Neighbor's Tulip tree had a dead branch up high….they always seem to drop on my side of the fence….guess where it will get tossed in the morning…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 71° and sunny this morning. We had a brief shower yesterday but areas a bit north of us got hammered with hail and a couple funnel clouds. The rest of the week looks like the days you dream about in January.

Except for the drawer pull, the desk is complete.


















Started working on the Norby-Ramp for my SIL dachshund. I'm going off if some photos so gotta figure most of the dimensions by trial and error. I'm pretty good at the error part so no worries there. LOL

WWBOB - I've ordered parts from Amazon in the morning and had them installed that afternoon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Nice job on the Desk *WI Mike*, The curves on the ends makes it even more sexy.

You wouldn't believe it, but I had wrote a bunch of stuff before this and hit the wrong button on my "puter" and it all vanished. So, this is all everyone gets today. Nuff said, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

89 degrees and 69% humidity this morning outside of STL.

Shot a rock at the picture window this weekend with the lawn mower from clear across the yard. Blew through 1 pane of a 2 pane window. Right at head level too. If the rock had made it through the second pane it would have hit my wife as she was sitting in the easy chair. It's a $2400 replacement because the window can't be replaced without the two double hung units being involved.

Doesn't look like I'll be getting any new "toys" for a bit, although I did get one back in June.








It's a 2020 F250 Lariat 4×4 Diesel. HUGE upgrade from the 2012 Frontier I was driving. Plenty of power and it's already come in handy for woodworking.

Stay cool folks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, I think I've seen that truck.


----------



## Firewood

I wish I could see that truck in my garage. But that'll never happen unless I do something illegal first.

It's 82° , the high for the day so far. It's sunny and RH is 40%.

Made some progress on the Norby-Ramp, but had to clear out the storage room - again so the can work on the basement wall leak. Sigh…. He better show up tomorrow.

Mike - Ouch on the window. Will insurance cover it?

Have a good evening all


----------



## MSquared

Hot ….. Humid …. Sucks!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been a hot miserable day and the next are looking even worse. Heat into triple digits.

On the up side I got the final coat of varnish on the front of the toybox. I'm hoping to get motivated to put the lift out tray together tomorrow.

Mike that's a real nice looking desk.

Love the color of your new truck SLCMike.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, that is a pretty desk. I don't remember… is it cherry? How did you taper the legs? Jig?


----------



## Firewood

Should be a nice day today. Sunny and 70's

Thanks for the comments on the desk everyone.

Bill - It is cherry. No stain. Waterlox Original Sealer. 
I'm thinking about setting it out on the deck for a couple hours a day to give it a sun tan, but not sure if that will harm the finish. Deb got me a MicroDial tapering jig for Father's Day. It worked out well for this project. The arcs on the top were done with a long trammel I put together on the router.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just got some good news! Well sort of, it's only suppose to hit 101 instead of 102. Ain't that awesome?

I'm definitely going to make some more sun tea and put a couple more ice trays in the freezer.


----------



## bandit571

upper 70s here….rain moving in….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been getting some rain here in Branson the last few days and cooler temps. Looking at the weather for home for the next week I can't believe it will happen. Some days with highs in the 70s and low 80s. That's unheard of for August in these parts. If it happens I plan to saw a bunch on the mill.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good morning all. It s 71° and sunny this morning. We had a brief shower yesterday but areas a bit north of us got hammered with hail and a couple funnel clouds. The rest of the week looks like the days you dream about in January.
> 
> Except for the drawer pull, the desk is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started working on the Norby-Ramp for my SIL dachshund. I m going off if some photos so gotta figure most of the dimensions by trial and error. I m pretty good at the error part so no worries there. LOL
> 
> WWBOB - I ve ordered parts from Amazon in the morning and had them installed that afternoon.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


Desk looks great Mike.
Looks like your weather and mine are the same today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW going to hit about 82° F down from 90 yesterday or the day before as we ride the mid 70s to mid 80s roller coaster most days.

Firewood Mike, That is quick. Install the same day ;-) Table looks good. I don't recall seeing cherry that light. Maybe what I have seen had been stained. I have used it a time or 2, but I has been a few years.

Big Block, that toy should cover Christmases, birthdays and anniversaries for a couple years ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?

It is 115° in east valley, and 118° downtown Phoenix. Was downtown earlier picking up some bearings, and trying to find a used motor for the PM66 at couple motor shops. The asphalt/concrete is so hot, the heat raises up your shorts and cooks your man parts in seconds. Absolutely zero fun walking across the street or parking lot.
Mornings are starting out unpleasant in the 87°-89° range right now. Haven't made it out to work in shop all week for various reasons.

One challenge is SWMBO is not feeling well. Seems to have sinus infection, and very run down. Pretty sure problem is she is beyond stressed out over FIL health care setup at our house. Supposed to drive down tomorrow with a trailer so we can bring back some creature comforts to make him feel like home: Lazy boy, new TV, plus other stuff I have no clue about. May delay a day or two till she feels better, still waiting for her to decide.

She finally shared her entire game plan on FIL accommodations, and my surprise before is gone. Turns out FIL gets two rooms dedicated to him, not one and had to clear out lots of stuff to make that happen. He gets bedroom and second bedroom as TV room. She never expected her Dad to take her up on an offer to stay with us, when she invited him. Oops. Going to be interesting. Enough babble.

Keep fighting the good fight. Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good day?
> 
> It is 115° in east valley, and 118° downtown Phoenix. Was downtown earlier picking up some bearings, and trying to find a used motor for the PM66 at couple motor shops. The asphalt/concrete is so hot, the heat raises up your shorts and cooks your man parts in seconds. Absolutely zero fun walking across the street or parking lot.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


CAptK, They said on the radio on day when it was 90 the temperature of concrete is up to 125° F with Ol' Sol beating down on it. Dark asphalt can hit 140° F. Maybe be worse there. We drop to about 60 most nights.

My dad had a push hoe for weeds that was made with a steel handle. After about 10 AM, we could not pick it up without gloves on. IF it was cool when we started hoeing weeds without gloves, better move your hands along the handle in the afternoon!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a freaking oven out side. It's 102 and heading higher. I tried getting some work done in the shop. Just to darn hot out there. Tomorrow is suppose to be a little cooler.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW going to hit about 82° F again today. The weather girl on TV was being overly dramatic this morning. She said we would get relief today with lower temps. SWMBO's sister at Chehalis, WW is supposed to get 20 degrees relief. I looked at Weather Underground. They aren't getting any relief! It will be low 80s same as yesterday. They don't need any relief compared to most of the rest of us, U.S. I hope y'all have a good supply of Cold Ones!

SWMBO found a little section of baseboard I missed the 2nd coat of paint in the bath. I'm in the doghouse, but at least it is an easy fix ;-)

Looks like Florida is in for some real weather in a few days ;-( Keep COOL!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's 66 with 98% humidity…hard to believe as it's raining, and raining, and raining, and raining, and raining, and raining, and raining. Well you get the drift. At least it's not the face of the sun hot.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

64 degrees and light rain this afternoon.

I decided it was a good day to make some Rustic Italian bread. Still to hot to cut.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another warm 90° day here again and looks like that is the new normal temp for awhile they say.

Nice desk Mike. I like the extras. Rounded and tapers are cool. Not just not having everything square adds to the finished look.

That looks good enough to eat AG. Wish I was closer.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to fall in August. High yesterday was 77. This morning it's 62 out on the deck for morning coffee.
We may pour some epoxy today if things go well, but I also need to cut some grass.


----------



## bandit571

Usually there is one week in August that will be cold…..bad part…about 6 weeks later, you'll have frost…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 67° heading to mid 70's and chance of rain this afternoon. Cooler temps and dropping humidity will make this week pretty nice.

Going to spend the day at #1 son's house.

Mark - Thanks. The original plan called for lots of inlays, but Deb wanted something simpler. I've never done inlays before, so that made me happy.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday we had a fantastic surprise. It was our youngest daughter's 35th birthday. She show up at our house while I'm having my breakfast. She says she got her birthday present look and see I turned around and there was our oldest daughter. She works as a missionary in Mexico. She was scheduled to return home for the summer but due to the virus she couldn't due to quarantine issues. Somehow she figured a way to meet the requirements and was able to fly home and surprise her sister for her birthday. By the time it was over everybody was in tears. She totally blew us all out of the saddle. Sad part is she has to return on Wednesday.


----------



## bandit571

It may only be in the low 70s today…but it is a very STICKY 74 degrees….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW scheduled to hit 80° F today.

I had been in full procrastination mode hiding from the sun the last week or so. Yesterday was an on shore flow day with a good sun filter. I put the new parts on the lawn mower and it works ;-) Of course there was a bolt left over when I finished; it secures the gas tank on ;-( I hate it when that happens. Oh well, situation normal. ;-)

Glad to hear of your surprise BBob. Sounds like a great day!

That story brings back fond memories. When our grandson was stationed in Djibouti, he said he was scheduled to arrive home a couple days before Christmas. We were sending "Care Packages" every month. He cut us off early with some excuse about the reliability of shipping and delivery in late October. Mid December the sneaky little devil showed up at our door ;-) Pulled the same stunt on his mom, too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, with 103° just after Noon. Heading for high of 111°.
Looks like I missed a decent morning to work in shop. :-(
Sky has had ominous orange/brown tinge last 2-3 hours? Usually means blowing dust and monsoon storm front is coming soon, but radar shows nothing? Only 5% chance of rain forecast, which makes the sky conditions weird.

Mrs. Klutz elder day care has added another resident, as my FIL arrived yesterday.  
Sure was a lot fun (NOT!) unloading 5×8 box trailer of stuff in 115° temperature yesterday afternoon. Was a long day yesterday with 6 hours driving, plus packing, loading, unloading. Recovery day today.

More in the 'no fun' department:
Had a hand and legs shaking episode yesterday afternoon. First time that I shook enough wife could see more than a rare finger twitch, and what I have been feeling inside for couple years. Legs are still quaking today when I am idle. Might finally have enough outward Parkinson's symptoms to let Dr see it happening, and confirm diagnosis? At least it means I can officially blame my health for the trouble welding in straight lines last week. lol
As a scientist been dreading a confirmed Parkinson's diagnosis as THE explanation my health decline. The incurable disease statistic keepers have clearly defined life expectancy range, and the stages of mobility degradation are well documented. If I have Parkinson's, it is 100% down hill moving forward and need to stop buying tools.
Now that SWMBO has seen me shaking; will be forced to see more doctors, and vampire visits very soon. 
Oh joy. Getting old sucks.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and I got the river desk ready for pour. That will be first thing Wednesday morning. I'm excited. I hope it turns out well. It will have live edge legs that resemble the top, but there will not be any epoxy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm really looking forward to seeing your table. No doubts that it will be awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Building drawers, today…









Got 4 out of 6 into the clamps….only 2 to go…









Maybe tomorrow, eh…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It just quit raining a while ago and it was coming down hard. I had a bolt of lightning hit nearby and shook me out of bed. It sounded like a gun going off in my ear. We're supposed to have rain showers on and off the rest of the day. The temp is cool for this time of year at 67 and will reach a high of only 72. Nice weather for working.

*Burly Bob*, I loved your story. It makes my heart happy to hear that. I'm really happy for you and your bride. Enjoy your time with you daughter.

*FF Bill*, I can't wait to see your latest project. I've been wanting to do something like that. You'll have to share your results with us.

*AG*, your photo sure made me hungry for Italian bread. I love the stuff. I hope you enjoyed it.

Well, I'm on my second cup of sheep dip now and ready for work. Just got notified that my planner is on it's way. I hope it's soon. They sent me a notice last week that it wasn't gonna be delivered for another 2 to 4 weeks. So, I talked them down on the price and got it for $610. I got lucky.

Well, I'm off to make room for my new planner. Pictures to follow, until then, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 102° at 10am with 28% RH. which feels like 106°.
Heading for 110° and very uncomfortable.
Typical day during Arizona monsoon season.

Forgot to mention that while I was in southern AZ, picking up FIL last weekend; also visited a local custom stair builder that offers his excess inventory to local wood workers. Picked up 40bdft of maple for $1.25 bdft. Don't have plan for it, but maple is never that cheap in AZ. More information on the source can be read here, if you find yourself wood shopping in southern Arizona.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another warm day here. Mid 90's and no moisture chance to cool us down. Sounds like it will continue for awhile. Have a pretty good fire about 20 miles west. Watched the slurry bombers all day yesterday.

That will be a nice table Bill. Have never tried one of those myself.

Bandit what is to be stored in the new project?


----------



## bandit571

Small tools, and bits…

Thunder-bumpers seem to be in the general area of my little hilltop….

May head to the shop in a bit…and remove a few clamps….film @2300 hrs…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

65 cool, cloudy, RAINY degrees out…

Waiting on hardware to arrive..









Like handles and hinges…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 52°, clear, calm with 45° DP. We got up to about 70° today. It was mostly clear. A very nice day. Took a short hike at the nature center today. Temps and humidity will both be creeping up through the week. May hit 90° by Sunday.

CaptK - we're still coming to AZ in September but not for the lumber. LOL. Speaking of which, our flights started out as direct flight and after two changes already we make 2 stops and have to change planes both times. GRrrr…. Seems like bait and switch tactics to me.

I'm just about done with the first Norby-Ramp. A little more sanding and finishing before the glue up.

We'll, time to hit the sack.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it t'wuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW about 81° F and 50%. Heading down to 72° F tomorrow then inching back up to 80ish° F by next week.

Sorry to hear about Parkinson's CaptK. Hope is takes the slow route.

bandit571, What are the circles on the lower corners of the cabinet for?

WI Mike, They are probably trying to get enough passengers on the flights to pay for half the gas ;-) Going to be a tough year in the air biz ;-(


----------



## bandit571

This..









Is because I had to miter the corners of the moldings…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a nice tight fit. Do you cut them finish dimension with a saw of sneak up on it with a plane?


----------



## firefighterontheside

August 5 and it's 55 deg out. Crazy. Heat is coming back soon though. 79 for the high today.


----------



## bandit571

Always seems to be one week in August that is colder than the rest…..usually means Frost in about 6 weeks.

Morning to ya…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

> Looks like a nice tight fit. Do you cut them finish dimension with a saw of sneak up on it with a plane?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Happen to have a couple good mitersaws…cordless, even.









Main one. Using a backer board, because the molding is actually a cap rail…has a rebate in back. For the really big cuts..









I also have this version….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poured epoxy this morning. Now to babysit it for 48 hours and torch it today for bubbles. Will have to put together a router planer to level the top.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, perfect weather outside..70, dry, a few clouds…it can stay like this year-round, for all I care…but…

Handles were installed..









Lid was planed flat and smooth..









Then the fixed bandsaw did it's thing..









Hinges were installed..









Time for a PIP ?









Open the lid..









Almost done…a little late, oh well..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, That table is looking really good so far. I can't wait to see it with some finish to darken the walnut. It's going to look amazing.

Bandit, I'm loving that drawer cabinet. You've given me a bunch of ideas for a couple of projects for my girls. Thank you.

Yesterday I had to take Daughter back to the airport in Boise. On the way I figured out that I was losing the fuel pump in our Buick. Oh freaking Great! Obviously the Lord was watching out for us. Called my son for help. Darn! Two weeks ago he bought a flat bed trailer for moving cars. He shows up, we load the Buick on the trailer and off to his house. An Uber to the motel. Motel shuttles to the airport and back, then another Uber to my son's house. Called my neighbor who drove my PU to Boise. Hooked up the trailer and headed home. So this catastrophe turns out as well as anyone could wish. On the upside, now I've got a trailer to haul my scull boat to a repair shop to fix the transom and get it sold. I love it when things come together.

It's August and this is the time of year when we get cloud bursts and dry lightening. Right now it's raining like that cow on a flat rock..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley hit 107° today, 105° at 6:30pm. Was 110° on the downtown concrete jungle.
Humidity has dropped back in lower teens, so not as sticky outside today as it has been.
Overnight low was 80°, which was lowest it's been a few weeks.
Not a horrible summer day. 

Spent a couple hours in shop today, for 1st time in awhile? 
Placed ~500 stitch welds as I attached the expanded metal bottoms onto frame.
















FIL has settled into his new digs. Visited his new Dr nearby to get local home health care plan activated. Will get weekly nurse checkups, and physical therapy 2-3 times a week now. Everything is going surprisingly smooth so far.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 54 deg outside and I'm wearing boots and long pants. I wish it was fall like it feels like, but it's not and the hot weather is coming back. At least for now I can sit out here wit( my coffee. I have a sawing job this morning with some sycamore and walnut.

Thanks on the desk. I can't wait for finish either. Unfortunately I have to surface it first which is gonna take some time. I'm gonna go out and check on it in a minute.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Actually, it's 77 on my porch.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 75° with mostly sunny skies, light winds at 7 MPH and humidity is at 39%. Pretty much perfect weather.

It's been difficult to go into the shop given the nice weather, but I'm still progressing on dog ramp #1. I was going to make both at same time, but need to adjust more than I thought for the shorter one.

CaptK - I don't know how I missed your post about your suspected Parkinson's. I pray that it's something less serious. My best friend has it. We noticed changes coming on even before the tremors started. I have another friend who has tremors but the doctors say it's not Parkinson's. Hang in there. The lumber racks are looking good

Bill - The table is looking awsome. I can't wait so see more progress pics.

Bandit - Nice looking storage. You never cease to amaze me.

Time for a cold wet Heiney

Stay safe and thirsty my friends.


----------



## MSquared

A hell of a week! Isaias kicked but around here. Thankfully, not a lot of rain. However 40 mph sustained winds gusting to 70-90 mph! 300K still without power on Long Island, about a million statewide. Loads of trees and utility poles down. Winds have been estimated to be on par or higher than Hurricane Sandy. Cleaned up downed branches in front of the house. Luckily, not much damage. One hurricane down and who knows how many to come! They're saying it's going to be an unusually active season this year. Ouch!
In the meantime, it's a beautiful Summer day today. Low 80's, low humidity, sunny and a nice breeze. Enjoying it 'finally'!! Our heat wave has been here almost all Summer. It'll be back…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We're having a beautiful summer morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky is clear and we had some dew on the grass this morning. The temp is 70 and will reach about 80 today. No complaints from me.

I've been playing with my new planner for a few days and I'm amazed at how wonderful it works. First off, I can't believe I've been this long without a Dust Collector NOT hooked up to it. No chips whatsoever! Sometimes I forget to open the blast gate and I get chips everywhere. LOL But, I love this thing. I have also noticed the amount of static it throws off, so I wrapped copper wire around the DC hose leading from it hoping it takes care of the static. But, one thing does get to me. I've had problems with my blast gates plugging up on most of my tools. It seems like every time I use the DC, I have to take the Blast Gate off and clean out the chips. Any suggestions? Also, how hard is it gonna be to set new blades in that beast? I read how to change them, but it doesn't mention how to set them.

*FF Bill*, I love the desk top, can't wait to see it finished.

*Marty*, I was thinking of you when I heard the Hurricane was coming after you. I'm glad everything turned out well for you.

Well guys, it's almost time to head out the door for some honey-do's. So stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* the 735 knives are pinned into place with slots on knife. No alignment required.

In Phoenix east valley, it's sunny 89° at 7am, with 29% RH. Heading for 109° today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

68 degrees, no clouds to speak of….wish it could stay like this year round…
Hmmm, just a Tool Box…









Gets a coat of clear gloss later today…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was mid 60's, cloudless skies and comfortable humidity when I took my walk this morning. It's now in low70's heading toward 80°. That's all I got for now

Have a great day everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 78 degrees in the upstate and with humidity hovering around 90% I can't get anything to dry out enough to get to work on my shed. It rained on and off last night and is supposed to start all over again this afternoon between 1 and 2pm so today's looking like a bust. Tomorrow is hotter but drier, I was hoping to get at least a couple walls up if not all four, oh well, maybe tomorrow it will work out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled walnut this morning at about 60 deg. It's up to 83 now.
The desk will be freed from forms and unstuck from the workbench this afternoon. Have to put together a router planer to smooth it out.
Don. The knife have slotted holes that allow side to side adjustments, but not up and down, so it's very easy to install.
The side to side allows you to shift one blade over a hair if you get a nick in the knives. Do you have plastic blast gates? Those always clogged on me. Metal ones don't do that.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hot,hot hot … It's been right around 110 degrees every day here. It's 10:45 right now and the temp is 99 and heading for 107 today, did I mention that its hot? and the humidity is hovering right around 40% ... Need to turn on the A/C in the shop … just need some shop time to clear the mind.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Artsy - Yeah, we personally 'dodged the bullet'. Just a bunch of cleanup, a large branch came crashing down and power out for about 15 hours. On the upside, we have some more firewood! A good bit of the Island is still without power. The local utility is taking a lot of heat for slow response. A buddy of mine lost power, but it came back on for 2 hours and went out again. Turns out a neighbor was clearing branches and hit a live wire and was electrocuted. Gotta be careful out there!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 86 today. Hot starts tomorrow.
Router planed this afternoon and then sanded. We will start finish tomorrow. Planing was very messy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I dislike spammers. Hope Cricket and her people make them go away.

A decent day here. Only up to 84°. Mowed the lawn this morning while it was cool and cleaned the shop a bit. The last storage cabinet to match the bedroom set went home today. Now I have room in the shop for a couple days at least.


----------



## Firewood

It's 66, calm and dark. Got up to about 80° with all day sun. Humidity started creeping up and will only get worse before it finally breaks around Tuesday.

Took Deb to urgi-care today. Yep, broken toe. Nope, not much they can do. She'll be gimping around for a while.

Spent the day swapping mailbox locks. Took a bit longer than expected, but it's all good.

Have the Norby-Ramp assembled. Just have some touch-up sanding and a couple coats of finish. It shouldn't take too much to wrap up the other one.

I too have had some issues with the plastic blast gates. Dust gets caught in the groove and prevents it from closing all the way.

Bill - The table is looking fantastic.

Well, goodnight all. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Took a buddy to the lake around 10am. By 2:30pm we had our limit of 10 not to shabby, the biggest was 16". So I'm stocking up for another load of fillets for the smoker.

Bill, that table is looking good.

Likewise bandit.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 69 heading to 82. Just right for Golf. I think I'll head out this afternoon.

So, let me get this straight, no more sharpening of the planer blades. So, when they get dull, I have to buy new ones. I hope they are carbide. How much are those bad boys. And yes, I have plastic gates. And the metal ones don't get plugged up neither. That's gonna hurt the pocket book a little. I've got 7 of those gates. I found that if the gate is located on the vertical part of the hose, it doesn't plug up so badly but, if they are located on the horizontal part of the hose, they plug all the time.

*WI Mike*, how did Deb break the toe?

Well, I guess I better head out to the shop for another cup of joe. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

It's 70° here heading to mid 80's.

*Don* - The planer blades are double sided, so when they get full, just flip them over. You can get carbide knives for it. You can even get a shelix head for it. But it ain't cheap.

Deb broke her toe tripping over a lamp cord. Could have been much worse as she nearly planted her head against the TV console. She's already banned from ladders. Her and her sister are quite the pair when comes to being klutzy. *CaptK*, perhaps you and one of her brothers were switched at birth?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> It was 86 today. Hot starts tomorrow.
> Router planed this afternoon and then sanded. We will start finish tomorrow. Planing was very messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looking good fireman.


----------



## MSquared

A buddy of mine had power back for two hours the other day then it went out again. Turns out a neighbor down the street was clearing branches and hit a live wire. The guy was electrocuted. Their power is still out. Gotta be careful with the unseen danger!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. More pictures tonight of first coat of poly. 
Don, yes, two sharp sides and then trash, but when a knife gets a Nick in it just open it up and slide one knife over and it will clean up the bad spot until you get another nick. They are hard steel. My plan is to get as much use out of my sets and then get the shelix.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is one coat of oil poly. Hopefully I will get 2 coats done tomorrow if I get one on early enough.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn Bill, That's looking really HOT!!! I'm gonna bet you a beer or three it's only going look a bunch better next week.
Darn I wish I could find some wood like that were I live. Bill, You are darn lucky. Good for you!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out to be a beautiful day but I think it's gonna get hot and muggy today. The temp is 74 heading to 90. RH is already at 73%. Tomorrow will be hotter and muggier than today.

Well I guess changing the blades is better than getting them sharpened. It was costing me $20 per sharpening of my old blades. I'll have to look into that Shelix set up. We'll see, I'm getting up there in age and may be on the down slope of woodworking. I figure another 3-5 years to go. I hope longer though. Golf is getting hard to play now days, so woodworking is next.

*FF Bill*, that table top is looking great! I'd like to say I'm amazed at your abilities but after seeing your work, I wouldn't expect any less from you. You simply do nice work. So do a bunch of you guys on here.

*Bandit*, Congrats on getting a "top 3" award on your tool chest. Keep up the good work.

Yesterday I made a door gate for my dog so she couldn't run out of the shop every time I turn around. I'm gonna make another today for the service door. She's not only a great vacuum cleaner for the floor, but she's a great escape artist as well. She's like a dog Houdini. LOL

*Rick*, pop your head in here once in a while so we know how you're doing. I think the guys as well as myself miss hearing from you and we wish you well.

Well, I'm heading out the door to work in the shop guys so stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 72° with RH @ 94%. I think I'll skip my walk this morning. Going to be a hot muggy day today.

*Bandit* - Congrats on Top3. But not surprised.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Having my second cup of coffee on the deck. It rained last night but not a ton. Apparently 30 miles north had 3 or 4 inches with flash flooding. Internet is down because of it, so I'm on my phone.

Second coat of poly just went on top. I didnt do bottom first like I normally would. I couldn't wait to see the top. Here is a pic of what the legs will be like. There will be a foot connecting the legs.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. Congrats on top 3.

Bill. I am in awe 
Can't wait to see it finished.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Handles have been found, modified to what I wanted….









Drilled for a pair of screws, painted black…allowed to dry…

Tray is filling..fast..









Along with some of the drawers….Cleaned up an old, $1 saw, while waiting on the paint to dry…









Even the handle cleaned up nicely..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Partly sunny and 60 degrees.

Got love that Domino

Make a shed doors recycled from my old deck bards .


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> This is one coat of oil poly. Hopefully I will get 2 coats done tomorrow if I get one on early enough.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looking better ever time you post your progress


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put the base together and set the top on temporarily. I have some work to do to make the top fit just right.
Tomorrow I will attach it and then finish the base with it upside down on the bench.


----------



## Firewood

Wow Bill, that's looking awsome. I love how it all flows together. Really a fantastic job.

It's 74°. Following upper 80's and a thunderstorm rolling through around 6pm. More of the same tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here at 81° and all sun. We could use some more rain though as it is fire season around here. Had several small ones in the region the last week or so.

Bandit you may as well start another tool chest. That one will be full in a week. Looks nice.

Nice set of doors AG. Should be strong for sure.

Bill the desk is looking good. And looks heavy too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW 70° F and 50%. Heading up to 72 or 74° F tomorrow and we ride the 5 or 6 day roller coaster back and forth between 70 and 80.

Congrats on the Top 3 bandit. Nice tool box. Looks good enuf to be furniture.

That table is awesome Bill! It may be Top 3 all week long ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

That's a work of art, Bill, not just a piece of furniture. Fantastic.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's Monday! Seems everyone is busy ?

East valley of Phoenix has 104° and 10% RH at 11am. Heading for high of 110°. Cooler than last weekend.
Was almost pleasant 83° this morning at 6am. Decent work weather, so I got busy: 
Fixed a leaking 5/8" irrigation line.
Put down 5lbs of red fire ant killer as found 4 hives in back yard, and one in front yard.
Did some metal work on lumber cart. Added vertical structural element, to support side mounted expanded metal. Fit some expanded metal, but decided 100° at 10am was too hot to weld anymore.
Might have got more done, if SWMBO didn't demand laptop tech support in middle of my shop time.

Congrats *Bandit* on Top 3 for tool box.

*Bill* expect you have Top 3 when that work of art is done! 
Daughter wants me to get started on her river coffee table using eucalyptus slab I bought. Never should have shown her, or told her about the slab; till I was working on it. :-( 
BTW - What brand epoxy did you use? I like the color, what did you use (dye/pigment/how much)? 
TIA for sharing.

Heading for lunch and nap. 
Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….may take a little vacation from the shop….out of lumber at the moment..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that table looks amazing.

Congrats Bandit on that top 3.

I made a trip to Boise to drop my scull boat to get the transom fixed. I returned the car trailer to my son and picked up the Cherry sections he had left over. I told him to paint the ends. He didn't and now it's checked. It's been sitting in his yard for 3 weeks or so. What's your opinion cut it into board or is it firewood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, summer came back today. It was around 95 until storms came in and cooled it back off. Tomorrow is supposed to be 84.
Thanks guys. Not a lot of progress today. Did get a coat on the bottom of desk top.
Captain, I used Wisebond purchased directly. I used the color powder that has a glittery component. I mixed 2 gallons of epoxy and used less than a teaspoon of colorant. I'll loook tomorrow and see what the name of the color is.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hot as heck in the upstate, making my shed framing miserable, especially with the humitiy at or above 90%. Just yesterday the grass was still wet from morning dew after noon!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy 85° with 36% RH at 7am this morning. 
Humidity is higher today than yesterday, as a chance for rain creeps into area tonight. 
Heading for high of only 107° thanks to clouds.

Grumpy morning today. 
Not allowed to eat breakfast, or enjoy my morning cup of tea. 
Wife booked a vampire home visit later this morning. All 4 persons in house have Doctor's orders for blood work.
Wanted to head outside and work in shop, but can't as I am not allowed vast quantities of water before vampire sucks me dry. sigh

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Had more storms roll through yesterday. Not all that much rain though. Yesterday's sauna like weather moved out with the rain and wind. Started my walk with 64°, perfect blue skies and DP at 57°. Should get to about 80 today.

Finished the first Norby-Ramp yesterday.



















Next one has most parts cut already, just needs some resizing on some parts.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got a beautiful day going here. It might get to the low 90's.

I've got a line on a bandsaw mill here in town where I might be able to get my cherry sections cut. Headed out to check on that in a short while.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Firewood

It's 37° and humidity is down to 37%. The sky is still cloud free. No shop time today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sure it's 37?
It's 84 here and the humidity is hard to wade thru.


----------



## Firewood

Oops that should have read 79° and 37% RH. Thanks for catching that


----------



## bigblockyeti

37%RH would be awesome, it was 92% today and 91 degrees while I was framing my shed, I drank 4 gallons of water and never had to pee. Saw dust is sticking to me like glue and my shirt has been relinquished to just a sweat rag.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time in the shop, today…rehabbed a square..from this..









Rusty, un-readable….but square..to..









That is now readable…









With all the info needed to frame a house….for those still able to use it that way….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 70 deg this morning, heading to 89 I believe, but hopefully not as humid as yesterday.
The desk is done, but needs to off gas a few days before I move it into the house. Not really looking forward to the room full of bookcases I need to move onto.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It is shaping up to be another beautiful day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 65 with nary a cloud in the sky and the high should be reaching 85 this afternoon. It's gonna get muggy for the next few days around here too.

Not much to report. I finished my little project I've been working on for the last couple days. I built a "screen" door of sorts for my little shop buddy to keep her indoors. She likes to run away every chance she gets and I'm getting to old to chase her. Pics to follow.

*WI Mike*, nice Norby ramp. I'm guessing you're getting tired of picking up your buddy and putting him on the chair?

*Capt. K*, I seen my doctor yesterday too. Mine was happy with all my blood work. I hope yours turned out good as well.

*Bandit*, I've got one of those squares too and I don't know how to use it to build a house however I used mine to make stairs before.

Well, that's all for now folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's so muggy in the STL area that the windows are fogging up on the outside! 79 degrees and 79% humidity.

More rain in the forecast with the potential for heavy downpours and that means flash flooding.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another hot one again today. Maybe a chance of rain later but will just raise the humidity and not reach the ground where it is needed. Around the low to mid 90's but at least our humidity is below 40% now.

Used to know everything about those squares. When I started in construction years ago I had the good fortune to work with a guy that was a great teacher of the numbers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW Heading up to 72 and 50%. It cooled off to about 50 last night. The roller coaster is heading back towards 80 this week and a scorcher scheduled for Sunday, 90. Almost embarrassing to report weather here compared to the muggy heat reported elsewhere.

Bill, That table looks fantastic.

That framing square reminds me of my days in FFA. I was a rafter cutting contest champion. But with trusses used everywhere, who cuts rafters these days? ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?
Started day at 84° this morning.
Partly cloudy, 96° with 30% RH at 9:30am. 
5% chance of rain today, typical monsoon forecast. 
Heading for 107° in suburbs, 109° downtown. Heat Index will be higher due RH.

Was up early and went straight to shop this morning. 
More welding of expanded metal, lot's of stitch/spot welds. Very time consuming to align, clamp and weld. Now I remember why I dislike working with the stuff. 
Came inside to cool off, re-hydrate, and say 'HELLO!' 
Going back for another hour of heat abuse before lunch. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Just used a framing square last year….had to lay out stair treads and risers for the new deck.

Have used to lay out valley and jack rafters, after the main roof trusses were set. Compound miter cuts, using a worm-drive saw and a couple saw horses…..working as a "cut-man" down on the deck, while another was up on the roof calling down sizes needed…

have another Rusty & Krusty square to clean up….it belonged to my Dad…..over the years, it got a bit banged up, and has a couple bends to it…..may try to rehab it back, as well….

At last report,,the West Liberty Tractor Fest this coming Labor Day..is still going to happen….hope to be able to walk along a bunch of vendors, looking for Old Tools…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The rafter cutting reminds me of the carpenters in the late 60s and early 70s. Sometimes they would be trying to figure out how to layout rafter cuts. I would show them how to use the scales printed on a framing square. When they asked why I knew how to read the square, I told them being a journeyman carpenter is prerequisite to becoming an apprentice electrician ;-)) ;-))

I don't recall the last time I saw a framing square on a construction site, but they probably disappeared with the hand saws in the 70s.


----------



## bandit571

Was still using mine about 2003…then used it again last year, to do the front porch deck's stairs….

Cleaned and flattened Dad's Rafter Square today…









From this…to..









Logo was found..









Also found out these wer copper plated, then the numbers filled in with white paint. Not much of either left….









Just gave things a good wipe down with a coat of oil…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I've had a little experience using a framing square for its intended purpose, but not much. I've been there when dad did. As bandit mentioned, I can use it to make stair stringers. When I worked part time construction there was a day where the crew made me their cut man and showed me how to cut rafters.

It's 71 this morning as I have my coffee on the deck. Feels very humid and I think the day will be hot and humid again. I'm going to look at the second downed walnut tree from recent storms today. The first I'm giving a little money for. The one today I'm getting for free and I hope it bigger than the first. Also today I'm going to my buddy's widows house to pick up his tools. She wants me to have them and says she and her kids will never use them. I know there is a miter saw and some drills and such. I feel a little bad for taking them, but I think it will make her happy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday got a little hot and muggy in the afternoon. It looks like it's gonna be that way again today. The temp is 72 creeping it's way to 87.

My dad used to be a salesman for truss's back in the 60's for the local lumber yard. He told me that it was hard selling truss's to the old timers cause they liked their own hand made rafters and didn't trust the new system. So, he made a deal with them if they bought the truss's from him, he would come out and show them how to install them. He spent a few Saturday's doing that.

I finally finished my Dog "Jail". Here is a few pic's of the project.




































Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 70° calm and mostly sunny. Humidity is 78%. Temps and dew point will be creeping up the next few days.

*Don* - that's quite a security system you got there. That should keep him from wandering off. As for the ramp, Norby is my SIL dachshund. BUT - we get to take care of him for 10 days starting Friday. It should be fun :-0.

*Rick* - Still out there? We're starting to get a little worried about you.

I've also had just a little use of framing square . Laid out some stringers, but that's about it. I still have one. And the booklet that came with it. And a set of stair guage fixtures.

My next project looks to be a hall table. Probably 18" deep by 60" long. Still settling on style and wood choice, but Deb wants to keep it more on the simple side. No fancy turnings which works well for me since I don't have a lathe.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

91 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Pretty hot for here along the coast.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hello every one, and wishing you'all a great day.
Well I have been celebrating being vertical, and spent some time in the shop … After being wheel chair bound for 6 months, I tend to over do it, and then I pay the price …

I did a bit of lathe work on a piece I started in December, got it all roughed out and cleaned out all the worm holes so that I can do an epoxy filling in them … just want to see how that turns out … might make an interesting bowl if it works out.

Also have a string inlay piece that I started last December, all the inlay is complete. I need to install the hinges and the interior dividers in the box. The lady that lives across the street makes very fine jewelry and it will be a box to keep her beads and bits and pieces in.

So I have been in my Air Conditioned shop spending some time with the radio blasting some good music to muffle the cussing as I figure how to fix my mistakes … 6 months away from the shop is not a good thing.

And yes' I still use my old framing square.

Be safe in what you do and be happy doi'n it


----------



## BurlyBob

Gmike, good to see your up and around.

I haven't seen Rick around here. Anybody heard how he's doing?

I found a fellow with a band saw mill and dropped those cherry pieces off. I'm only having him cut the wood with crotch sections. I'm hoping to use them for jewelry boxes for my girls. Keep your fingers crossed I get some good stuff out of these.

Boy did I ever have a stressful time today. Checked my credit card and motel reservations for the weekend. I thought I went thru the motel chain booking site. Turns out it was some off the wall outfit and website that looked just like the motel chain. The room was $89 and they added $48.37 for taxes and fees!! I was on the phone for close to an hour ranting and blowing a gasket at some gal who sounded like she was in Punjab, India. I kept demanding to speak to a supervisor, manager or the vice president or pres. I finally pressured the gal to cancel the reservation and refund my credit card. What an incredible PITA. I haven't blown a gasket like or badgered anyone like since I was a cop. From now on I'm calling the hotel directly, none of this online reservation stuff for me. I'm really glad I keep close tabs of my credit card. At my age I really don't need to get boiling over like that very often.

Here's hoping tomorrow will be a much quieter day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa, sorry that happened Bob. It's easy to see how it would happen.
The desk is done and posted as a project. We put it in Liam's room today.
I will try to remember to send Rick a text tomorrow to check on him.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ugly afternoon. 
It's 112° with 10-15 MPH winds and dust blowing everywhere. Humidity is in upper teens.
Started out 85° this morning and attempted work outside. Puttered in garage for an hour this morning to finish welding, till I realized I had run out of expanded metal sheet. :-( Got what I needed by lunch time, but too it was too hot to keep working.

Seems Don had better luck with his blood work than I did?
Doctor's office called with bad news. Have 'dangerous' high levels of hematocrit, and excess red blood cell count. New one for me? Have been ordered to find a vampire ASAP and let them take a pint. Earliest appt was next Monday, hope it is not too dangerous? Worse part is I have to keep visiting the vampires every couple of weeks until the level drops to safe range. Doctor guessed 2-3 visits. Yikes! Gulp? 
Have not been able to donate blood for last 30+ years due constant international travel for work. While the exclusion time window since my dengue virus exposure from Philippines has elapsed, vampires still can't use the blood they remove as I spent too much time in Europe during the mad cow pandemic in early 90's, and there is no test to find it. Maybe that is why I am a little crazy? LOL 
SWMBO joked with blood clinic even my blood is too mean & ornery for anyone to want it. :-?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Only up to 83° and partly cloudy. Should be about the same tomorrow.

Good to see you GMike. Glad you can play in the shop some. That is good therapy for everything.

BBob a few years ago I had a hotel room charged to my debit card in San Francisco for $464.00 and I hadn't left home for a month. I had to cancel my card and only use cash or checks for a couple weeks. Makes me mad when someone tries to steal or overcharge on a card like that.


----------



## bandit571

Am I the only one who gets a "Your PayPal account has been limited. Please contact XXXXX and reset your account"

Problem? Haven't USED Paypal in over 2 years…..3 bank cards ago..and two banks ago ...never renewed MY account for the new cards..
Problem #2? Since when is Paypal working out of DuBai? Singapore? Amongst other cities?Hmmmm..

Marked as Phishing Scan, block, delete…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am I the only one who gets a "Your PayPal account has been limited. Please contact XXXXX and reset your account"
> 
> - bandit571


You might be, but my Apple account has problems and my Wells Fargo account has been compromised. Since they are compromised, I will not buy Apple or open Wells Fargo. I wouldn't open Wells Fargo anyway. They run too many scams on their customers without any outside crooks hitting the account.

My computer has problems and my SS account has fraud. There are too many calls about those fix them all so I'll just let them crash I guess. Only 24 hours in a day and I can't stay awake that long ;-(

Lots of letters offering cash for the house and the Tree Farm. They are legit. too bad I'm not interested in 25 cents on the dollar.

Years ago the CC company called on Monday morning asking if we had been to Canada and Alaska and spent $13,000 over the weekend? I told them no we were home this weekend. Never saw it on the bill. Some merchants got burned big time! That was before the instant verification systems.

Wunnerful day in WW today, 70, sunny, lots of onshore flow. Off shore flow will give us 90s on Sunday ;-( Hate to join everyone in the heat wave but I suppose we can tough it out for a couple days, eh?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 63° and the DP is 63°. So that puts RH at 100%. We should get to mid 80's today.

Bill - I for one would not be responding. I can't recall the last time I used PayPal. Our neighbor received a bill from paypal for items she never ordered. The odd thing is she received the items (delivered to their old address). She tried returning them before realizing what was happening but they wanted her to pay shipping. She said if you want it back come and get it. Paypal cleared the charges and removed the delinquency from her credit report. Very odd.

As for generally getting hacked, I've been fortunate up to now (knock on wood). Maybe it's because I have one of those last names nobody can pronounce. LOL

CaptK - Are you sure it wasn't due to dehydration? SHMBO wouldn't let you drink anything prior to getting tapped?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 70 and foggy out for coffee.
Last year we had fraudulent charges on our CC. Someone in California had spent a grand on some sort of tickets for a play of some sort. We called the company and they removed the charges without an argument. Then they cancelled the cards and issued us new ones.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp this morning is 73 climbing to 83 with no clouds in the sky, but we'll get some tomorrow, it's supposed to rain.

*FF Bill*, nice job on the desk. Congratulations on another "Top 3" award. You're gonna have to make a trophy case for all those awards. Beautiful job though. I'm sure you son will love it for the rest of his life.

I'm not mentioning anything about CC fraud or any misuse of any bank funds. I don't want to Jinx myself. Nuff said!

*GMike*, I'm glad ur able to get back into the shop. Sometimes when I don't have a project on the bench, I just sit out there and look around. My wife thinks I'm weird but it's my "man cave" I guess. It's soothing to me.

*Burly Bob*, Sorry to hear of your misfortune. It can happen to any of us.

Well, I've been trying my luck at turning a Chalice on my lathe. The outside is pretty easy but the inside, kind of tough. It's hard to get in there to clean out the wood. I'm halfway into it and now I have to figure out how to get the rest of the wood out.

Okay, I'm sure you guys have heard enough jibber jabber from me so off to my man-cave. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news. Guess my ranting actually worked. I got a full refund to my credit card for that hotel charge. I lucked out on that one.

Bill, congrats on your daily top three. It's very well deserved. That's a great looking bench.

Bandit I've gotten that paypal thing and I always check the email address at the top of the page. I delete them all the time. The internet it really great for all sorts of things but sure has opened a new form of criminal activity. One that is almost impossible to prosecute as the bad guy is often out of the country or in another state.

Could be a decent today only mid 80's.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice cool night with a little rain shower. About 60° early and only should get to 82° later.

The local sawmill changed hands earlier this year. Finally got out there and had them cut some wood for a pine chest of drawers. Now I have it in my kiln drying. A south facing garage with the doors open and two fans blowing the moisture content drops quick it seems. Went from over 20% to 15% the first day.


----------



## bandit571

I thought I could get in some yard sales this morning….they are talking about rain this afternoon….

Spent about…$3 total….at two sales…









$2…and..









$1….then called it a day..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was sticky 87° at sunrise in Phoenix east valley this morning
Have a few clouds, 100° with 30% RH just before 10am. Feels like 104°
Heading for 111°, or basically a miserable afternoon to be outside.

*Mike* Thanks for comment about labs. It's not dehydration, and I feel fine. My levels were just over normal last time, but jumped big this time. The results were scary enough they called my wife and said keep an eye on me.

Woke up at sunrise this morning, feeling decent. As I got dressed, SWMBO barked that it was her only day to sleep-in, was not allowed to make ANY noise before Noon. Then she reminded me my labs were dangerous, and she would donate all my tools to Goodwill as punishment, if I ended up in hospital after working in hot shop under orders to take it easy. I like my tools. Looks like no shop time this weekend.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 55° this morning with sunny skies. A cold front came through last night dropping the humidity some. But it should get into the upper 70's.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and the remains to meself.

68 partly cloudy degrees outside the window….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I haven't been able to be on our thread because of some health issues that developed about 2 weeks ago. I started feeling rotten and run down. Also I was getting weak and lost my appetite. My back was hurting so bad I couldn't hardly get in or out of a chair. My wife finally took me to our doctor, and after some test they found I had pneumonia and bronchitis. No…..it wasn't Covid19…...!! Soft diet and plenty of liquids plus antibiotics. Spent a lot of time in bed.

But I'm feeling much better but still a little weak. My head is all clogged up and my hearing is screwed up, but it is what it is, right….? I would meander out to the sunroom, sit and drink my coffee and have my smokes….I'm gaining on it, hopefully…..Like any crud, it just takes time to heal…..!!

Here's something interesting: A couple of days ago I was sitting out there, and a big dead Oak tree fell across my yard, took out 2 power lines next to the transformer, knocked out the power for about 5-6 houses, and busted that tree up, which was about 60-70 ft. tall. It was right on the border of my property and the land behind me. There were 2 of those dead oaks, and was so rotted that the one broke off at the base and did the damage. I called the power co., and luckily they had a crew close. They were here in 15 minutes with a couple of bucket truck, restored the power, and even cut down the other dead tree….!! That was really nice of them to do that, as I've been afraid the tree(s) would fall towards the sunroom and take it out. So they are gone, but I had to call a tree trimming service as they couldn't cut up the dead tree in the yard. It's still laying there, but will get it taken care of and have some other work done around my place And that's the reason I haven't been on our thread. I know I've missed quite a lot of conversions and projects, but it is what it is…...!!! I'll try and post a video of the whole tree thing….!!
I'm hoping the tree guys get out here soon, as I can't have my yard done with that big hummer laying there….!!

The weather: As always, it's hot and dry around here…No rain in the forecast for a while…..Highs in the 80's and 90's…..You guys bear with me as I may miss a few post, but I'm still here….for a little while at least…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to see you back Rick. Here's hoping you start feeling better soon.

It's going to be a hot one today 98,YUCK!

I see that wood craft has a sale on titebond II extended time. Any of you got experience with it? I've tried switching to titebond 3 for that longer work time. I've found it somewhat better. I'm just curious about this other stuff. I have been thinking about getting some hide glue for that reason.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Glad to hear that you're still with us. Kick the crud and get better soon.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 105° and 27% RH at 11:30 am, heading for 111° later today. 
Excessive heat warning in place for next 4 days as the highs will be near 115°.

Forecast has chance for rain this afternoon, but the monsoon rains have been non-existent so far in metro valley. Just noticed an alert on my phone for high winds and blowing dust from 5-8pm this evening for south side of metro area. Will leave us with a pumpkin looking sky near sunset as consolation prize for no rain.



> I see that wood craft has a sale on titebond II extended time. Any of you got experience with it?
> - BurlyBob


I use Titebond II extend a lot due low humidity in AZ. Gallon size is usually out of stock during a sale, so I know am not only one using it. lol
TB I & II often skin over before I can close even small joints when RH is below 15-20%. TB III has is longer open time then I & II, but is too dark for light colored woods. Will admit that TB II extend has more of a light tan color .vs. regular TB II yellow? TB sells an extend version of TB I, which is light yellow; but can only get it in 5 gallon pails from local lumberyard that focuses on area cabinet shops. Plain old white glue behaves about same as extend if you don't need water resistance.
It has a lower viscosity, and ~4% lower soild's content then regular TB; so I don't skimp on glue when using it? I always coat both sides of joint, or use enough on 1 side I will get squeeze out all around. Have to use it exclusively on butcher block style lamination's, or I see dry spots and de-lamination at glue line on cutting board trimmings. When I run out of extend, I resort to wiping the joint with wet rag before applying the glue to slow things down. Not effective on complicated assemblies, but it works with laminated stacks.

*Rick* Thanks for stopping by! Get well!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerfully warm day here in WW Heading up to 95 +? and the humidity is hanging around 40%. Humidity was forecast to drop as low as 10% a few days ago. Heat wave Red Flag Warnings posted. WW can't handle heat or the lightest snow fall ;-)) Maybe I should rename it Sissy Country, eh?

We are close but probably will not cross the line into crown fire conditions. I hate it when we get into crown fire conditions. Houses are being built here as close as 7 feet apart. Recipe for total disaster. A Canadian forester friend who has been fire boss on fires that generated their own weather, up rooted trees and blew burning branches a quarter mile ahead as it advanced told me the only way to save the burn-flat style developments is to bulldoze a fire break through them ahead of the fire. They haven't done that in California and I doubt they ever will here. Fortunately we are not in a burn-flat development but the city accommodates fire code violations to maximize the damage in any event ;-(( It is still a be aware with the chainsaw handy day.

Sorry to hear you are in such pain, Rick.

I got summoned for Jury duty this week. My hearing aid guy sent a letter to tell them to forget it. I would love to convict criminals, but the judges let them go so it is pointless. Even if they did sentence one I would hate to be the basis of appeal when they found out I only heard about half of what the defense said.

My SIL passed this week. Sad time for the family. She was a wild, crazy, interesting character. Family reunions will be a little duller.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just had 6 new weather warnings buzzed my phone? 
We have thunderstorms, flash floods, and significant weather with 50MPH winds in the area. :-0)
Radar has nasty storms between here and Tucson in high country areas.

Was 114° an hour ago, dropped back to 111° now that sky is cloudy. Feels more 8pm than 4:30p.
Skies SE of Phoenix east valley are dark grey with ominous sky to ground fog that means heavy rain out in distance? Still only 15% chance we get any rain forecast, which is what I expect when RH is only 16% RH at my place. 

Cheers!


----------



## Grumpymike

Ho, ho and Howdy to all'yas …

As I ventured out into the yard todaY AT 115 ° today i drug the hose out and put a bit of water under some of the trees, and was impressed by the hissing as the cool water hit the hot ground … sssss.
I was only out there for a short time, but my 'T' shirt was soaked, ... aahh, that A/C feels good blowing on it.

I was just amazed about how out of shape and weedy my yard is after 6 months of being ignored, but there is a nice teenager that lives right down the road that likes to earn money …

Not much in the shop today, I did some rearranging, and cleaning of things tolong ignored … But now the challenge will be … now where did I put that and this?? Rearranging is a scary thing to do.

Sure glad that Rick is back in the group and feeling better … i can relate to how good it feels to be a bit better … (I can get vertical and walk again).

Well Ya'll be safe in what you do and stop wasting Band Aids.


----------



## Grumpymike

hey Capt'n K.
I thought I'd fool Mother Nature … I watered some of the plants, and sure enough the sky is turning black … no rain yet but it's hopeful


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey wwBob, I got called for jury duty a few years ago and have never been bothered again. I told them on the questionnaire I was the worst person to put on a jury. I was an ex cop and an ex prison guard. I also said that there was no way I could believe either attorney as I knew the first class they took in lawyer school was lying 101. I got bumped in the first round and haven't been called back since. I know being on your jury might be your civic duty, but I think after 23 years as a street cop and 11 as a prison guard, I've done my civic duty.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Black clouds are gone. Sky is brown now. 
Wind is blowing dust everywhere, need face mask and goggles to be outside. 
Rain appears to be skirting around the valley again? 
Folks ~30 miles south of me in Casa Grande are getting hail and flash flooding that will probably be on 11pm news?

Cheers!


----------



## BlasterStumps

It's raining ash, south-western Colorado. Hard to breathe even indoors with all the smoke in the air. 
Feels like I just smoked a dozen packs of cigarettes today but, I don't smoke.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. it's 72° after hitting a very pleasant 81. The funny part of it is we got warmer today than yesterday, but we had a cold front come through last night. Hmmmm

Welcome back *Rick!*. Good to hear from you again. Sorry to hear you're having more health issues, but happy to hear you're overcoming them. Glad that tree didn't fall on the sunroom. We had a big oak tree fall at our old house some years back. It was a beautiful day, no wind and all the sudden a big crash in the woods. It was a healthy tree - just leaning over a bit too much.

Never been called for jury duty. I remember my dad telling he had gotten called to sit on a murder case. I don't recall too many details about it though.

*WWBob* - I'm sorry to hear about your SIL. It sounds like she was a lot of fun to be with.

We'll, it's bedtime for Bonzo. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On shore flow beat back the off shore flow from eastern WA about 4 PM. It got overcast and we only hit 89° F. A local Underground Weather station showed 99 today. It always shows a higher temp than I believe. I'm sure it is positioned to get a good dose of solar loading.

BBob, I'm surprised they don't keep track of permanently disabled. Went through the same process a few years back. My wife was scheduled for Match but the virus ended that.

The first line of the summons says it is duty, right and responsibility in a society governed by rule of law. If we are ruled by law, why did my insurance company and counsel advise me to send certified notifications about the code violations to the city for the benefit of heirs and survivors?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Thanks. She was a character. One day SWMBO told her she had a low tire and needed to get it filled up. SIL said it is tubeless and didn't need air ;-))


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Spectacular day in Alaska. 76 degrees and clear. Decided to take a drive into the higher country. Took the long way around. Eagle to Willow AK and cross country to Independence mine area. About 160 miles around the loop.



















https://www.alaska.org/detail/independence-mine-historical-state-park


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting to look nice out after a little bit of cloud cover. We got some rain over the weekend but not enough to scream about. The temp is 72 and will reach 78.

*Rick*, it sure is good to hear from you. I don't mind saying, I was getting worried. I'm glad ur feeling better.

*Burly Bob*, Congrats on getting a "Top 3" award for your clipboards. That is a neat idea. I never would have thought of that. Where'd you get the clip part from? I'm always looking for another clipboard to use. I'll have to make some.

*AG*, nice pic's from Alaska. That sure is pretty country.

*Blaster Stumps*, Welcome and thanks for dropping in. I hope you can stick around for a while. Where'd you say ur from? Say, we may have to shorten up that handle to something like BS, could work. LOL

I've had Jury Duty once many years ago. When my wife and I were traveling around the country, we made our permanent address out of Sioux Falls, SD. They had a mail service for travelers so they could send our mail to us anywhere in the US. But, we were always scared we'd get a call for Jury Duty in South Dakota and have to leave where ever we were in the US to answer the call. It never happened and I'm glad.

Well, I've gotta get outta here for now. I have to go pick up my lawn mower tractor at the shop. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW headed to 88° F they say. The High heat and temp advisories have been pulled. I doubt if we hit 88, some surrounding areas with plenty of pavement might.

Welcome aboard Blaster Stumps. Sorry to hear it is raining ash. We haven't had a smoke out for several years. Hope it stays that way!

That looks like a nice drive AG. Not many trees? Where did they all go?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started off with Phoenix morning with 88° and 30% RH. Hit 100° by 9am. 
It's 112° now, heading for high of 114°.
Chance of rain is 10%, but this has been none-soon, not monsoon season so far.

Against wife's request, spent morning finishing up fabrication on lumber cart. 
Added a pull handle to front. All the expanded metal is finally welded into place. phew.
Trying to decide if I want to dress up the top edges with U-channel? Cut and placed a few pieces to stare at it, so I could decide if it's worth the effort for more stitch welding to expanded sheet. If only I had a spot welder. sigh. Latest pip:
















Need to get some food, and re-hydrate so I can visit a vampire for blood letting in a couple hours. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, howdy ya'll
Well I survived the wind storm of the century last night … Ya talk about things that go thump in the night, well we sure had our share. as I got up this morning my trash can was our at the end of my driveway about 500 feet, there was an abundance of trash all over the yard, and some of it was mine. A big branch blew off off one of the Palo Verde trees, to bad it's not worth keeping for the shop.
now for the big disaster … The wind blew so hard that it broke off my umbrella at the pool … it was folded up, but it still snapped the pole.

Well didn't do much in the shop today, picked up the yard (before it got hot) and did some house cleaning and a couple loads of laundry. so now all my wifely chores are done for another week.

Well, ya'll stay healthy, and be safe


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 81° today and humidity at that time was around 37%. It was a bit cloudier, but only rain was a shower well north of us.

I got a couple coats of shellac on the other Norby-Ramp today. Will have that one wrapped up in a day or so. Speaking of Norby, he seems to be taking things in stride. We never done dog sitting for anyone and haven't had a dog for close to 40 years. I have nothing against dogs. Just haven't wanted one again. This will fill any void for quite some time.

*BlasterStumps* - Welcome to the thread. I like your shop, BTW. I could really get to like that.

*CaptK* - The rack is coming along great. When is the tool sale? LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thanks all for welcoming me to the thread. Artsy, we are in south western Colorado. Right now there are three fires close to us. It's bad. The firefighters don't need any big winds so I hope we don't see any of what Grumpymike just had. Sorry 'bout the umbrella pole. 
Glad you like the workshop Mike in WI. It's coming along slowly. I am putting together a new bench for right in the middle of it. It is sort of a multi-purpose thing or at least that is the hope when it is all done. Been making the fence for it for use with the track saw. 
That CaptK is one handy guy at fabricating that lumber rack. It's looking real good to me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

First off---thanks for all the well wishes…You bunch of guys are the finest….!! I'm coming right along on the healing up, except for the back , of course…Don't think that will ever happen. Making progress…slowly…..!!

As usual, the weather is what it is for August…..Hot, dry, and plenty of sun….Temps in the 80's and 90's….!!

When the tree came down a day or two ago, I videoed the whole thing with the collapse, the power co. coming out to restore power, trimming trees, etc. BUT….I can't get it to download to show you guys, or figure out how to do it…..I've never tried a video, only pictures, so that may be the reason why. If I get it, I'll post it…..

Blaster Stumps…...Like the others have said….welcome to our weather thread. I started this thread back in 2015, and this is the 2nd half….A little over 10,000 post on the first half, and now we're working on 9,000 this round…...I never thought it would go this far…ever….But this group of great guys have kept it going with post, projects, and general information for all….19,000 posts ain't too shabby…...Hope you can come back anytime…..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it twuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW only made about 83 7/8° F, just a fuzz off the 84 line w/ 47%.

Trees and power lines don't mix! Every time the wind blew or it snowed our power would be out ;-(( Worst was about 10 days in snow. Lots of 2 or 3 day outages. In the mid-90s they passed a law saying anyone who told the power company not to prune trees in front of their property is responsible financially for any damage. Power has very seldom been out more than a few hours since ;-)

Congrats Rick, I can't believe it has been 5 years.


----------



## Firewood

It's 59° and just about sunny this morning. Humidity is low. Will stay in the 70's today.

Norby is obviously a morning dog. He's been rousting us out of bed around 5:30. Deb was the one who volunteered us for this gig and was to take care of all the "dirty work", but since she broke her toe I don't have it in me to make her do it all on her own.

Death Valley hit an unofficial record high of 130°. They said it's the hottest temp ever recorded anywhere. That may be, but I wonder how hot (or cold) it's ever gotten when nobody was looking.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gents. It's 65 this morning headed to a high of 81. I'll take that any day in August.
I picked up a load of walnut logs yesterday. Nothing huge, but nice and straight. Tomorrow I will get more from a different downed tree. This will be more and larger I think.

Those racks look great captain.

My brother in law and his wife often visit Death Valley and camp there. I bet they weren't there this week.

I think I'll finish my coffee and then prepare to mill some walnut.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The sky is clear blue and the air is chilly with the temp at 63. The expected high will be 73.

Well, I went and did it. I went to the local lawn mower shop to pick up my old trusty lawn mower that's been giving me some troubles lately. While I was there, I asked about the newer ones that were for sale. Yep, I bought one right off the lot. It's a 19 horse zero turn Ariens Edge. It's got the power to mow my yard and then some. I'm liking it already. But, the suspension is terrible, no shocks. I feel every bump in the yard now. I think I need to let some air out of the tires.

*Rick*, WOW! I can't believe it's been that long since you started this thread. Time sure flies.

Well, that's all I have for now. I'm gonna get out and do something even if it kills me. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. It's over cast, muggy, 65 and headed for 95 today. Yesterday it hi 98. I was all set to get the yard mow but after running the weed eater I was soak wet from sweat and called it a day. Today I'm definitely going to get it done before it gets hot today.

Blaster always good to have a new member join this group. You mentioned forest fires in your area. I've been keeping my fingers crossed we don't get any. 3-4 years ago there was over 300,000 acres burned in our county alone. That had to be the worst fire season ever. At least in the 40 years I've lived here.

CaptK that is one heavy duty looking lumber rack.

Have a great day all. I've got to get after it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, once you go zero turn you'll never go back. They are major time saver. The user manual for mine says to not overfill the tires. It helps with grip and comfort.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?
Is 100° @ 9am, with 20% RH in Phoenix east valley. Heading for cooler 112° today. Cooler, Ha!

Noisy and nasty thunderstorm blew through last night just after sunset. All could see was brown dust blowing in front of street lights and lightning everywhere. Only a splash at my place, maybe 0.1"? But an area only a couple miles away reported over 1" last night. Very unfair of mom to do that. lol
The severe lightning with this storm sparked a couple fires out east of metro valley. They have had enough rain the last couple few weeks, not expected to burn very much.

*AG* thanks for sharing the green fields in the pictures. Not much green stuff in Arizona right now.

Welcome *BlasterStumps*, the more the merrier. 

Thanks everyone for comments on lumber cart. It has taken way too long to build due the lack of shop time from the heat and family challenges this summer.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Trees and power lines don't mix! Every time the wind blew or it snowed our power would be out ;-(( Worst was about 10 days in snow. Lots of 2 or 3 day outages. In the mid-90s they passed a law saying anyone who told the power company not to prune trees in front of their property is responsible financially for any damage. Power has very seldom been out more than a few hours since ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was just back in OH visiting family over the weekend, we drove by our old house and the Asplundh tree butchers sure tore the hell out of the trees between the backyard and the busy (& poorly maintained) main drag. This would have been sometime between August and mid-October 2018 and they still look terrible. They'll be by to tear'em up again in 2022, every 4 years destruction just like when I lived there. My wife still asks me "don't you miss our old house?" Not a bit, the shop maybe a little but the house was too small, the taxes outrageous, the roads crap and it was way too close to a busy road, not to mention too small. Heck, even my inlaws house feels like it shrunk since we were last there, being stuck around the house with no where to go certainly didn't help things.

It was a bit cooler with lower humidity vs. what we had a home, but I'm use to it now, as well as the 50 degree winter days vs. 15 degrees, I'm also addicted to low taxes and smooth roads.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Darn hot for this neck of the woods.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - Heard this morning that Death Valley reached 134 deg.s in the early 1900's ….what's a couple of degrees?!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today I finally got the toy box tray put together. Only 3-5 coats of varnish, the soft close hinges and it good to deliver on Monday. Here's the really crappy part. My DIL is expecting our third grandson in Oct. Because of the barbaric regulations in Idaho we can't get together for a party. Seems if my DIL catches the Chi Com virus they will separate her from the baby for 2 weeks quarantine after delivery. So all I get to do is deliver the toy box and wave at the boys from the street. Totally sucks. The only contact we've had with the boys has been facebox DIL has sent us. This BS has got to end soon or normal people like we will pop a cork!


----------



## bandit571

Not a whole much done, today…..Hand Plane Class 101…along with tuning up 2 planes the fellow brought along…

Then sharpen a few chisels….and THEN found a sliced finger that I never felt get sliced, so I'm not sure which chisel did it..









It was one of these….

Any of you oldsters in this picture?









No, I am not the short guy on the right….


----------



## Firewood

*Bandit* - Are you sure that isn't your toolbox you're holding on to?

Today was mid 70's, low humidity, sunny and calm. Perfect day anytime - especially if it was January. LOL

*Bbob* - It us quite frustrating. We haven't seen my son and his family since January. No telling when we will be able to visit again.

*Msquared* - That's just stupid hot

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been hot in these parts. Upper 90's and even broke a record yesterday at 100°. A few more days they say then some relief.

Glad to see you Rick. Hope your back follows in the getting better dept.

Have been hiding in the shop getting small stuff caught up. Made a few more leather items for pictures to add to our online customer shopping experience.

Ready to start a tall pine chest of drawers. From fresh green wood at 23% moisture 5 days ago it is down below 9% now. Have had 2 fans blowing on it steady 24hr a day.

Got the baby crib ready to start also. Finally picked the wood and color of stain. Called the company I got the hardware kit from 3 yrs. ago and no answer. Think they are out of business as their website is gone also. Can find all the connector bolts and fasteners but having problems locating the mattress spring support assembly.


----------



## Firewood

*Mark* - What company are you trying to contact? Are you following a plan for the crib?


----------



## Festus56

Mike it is the 3 in 1 convertible plan from Wood magazine several years ago. The company is Products America in TN that sold a complete hardware kit including bolts, barrel nuts, caps and the spring mattress frame. I can get everything local except the frame.

Not often I follow a plan but the last one turned out great so will do it again, lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 58 at coffee time on the deck. Awesome.
Sorry you're having the heat Mark. We've got great days ahead, but I'm sure if you're gonna get relief that means the heat will head east. Heading out to cut up and load a walnut tree soon.


----------



## Firewood

Mark - that's the same one I used for my grandson's crib. I searched around some, but no luck finding the spring frame. Maybe contact Wood Magazine and see if they have an alternate source?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The overnight temp got down into the 40's but will jump back into the mid 70's today then it's gonna get warm again into the 80's this week.

*FF Bill*, My last one was a zero turn but, this one is soooo much better except for the ride. And yes, I love a zero turn, they make life so much better than a regular tractor. My neighbor is gonna fabricate a trailer hitch for it as it didn't come with one.

*Bandit*, I liked that old picture of the carpenters. That is an interesting photo. Can you imagine carrying one of those tool boxes loaded with tools. ugh!

Well guys, I think I'm gonna go out and stir up some trouble in the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thankfully it's going to be a little cooler today 93. There's a chance of thunderstorms later this afternoon.

Closing in on the end of this toybox saga. The only thing left is varnishing the tray and installing the soft close hinges.

First job this morning is fixing the drippy bathroom sink.

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## Green_Hornut

I have built 2 of the 3 in 1 cribs. First time I bought the whole kit from Products America and the second only the spring because I modified the plans quite a bit. Check out my projects.

Also the local high school shop teacher just asked me if I wanted another kit because she bought one with the intention of making a crib for her grandchildren and never got around to it. So….. I know a woman who's got one for sale.

PM me if your interested and want me to connect you to her.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the help. I could make my own if needed but would not be as nice. See a lot of new ones use wood slats in a frame so guess that is an option also.

Green Hornut I sent a PM, thanks.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Ya'll, and a great day it is.
Well it is cooling to 111 degrees here in the desert, much better than Death Valley.

I had to spell out degrees because I couldn't make the symbol work, I used to do the alt 0176 and now it won't work, so that just shows that this key board is smarter than this fifth grader. And on this new HP key board there is no Num lock key … Someone sat up late one night trying to figure out just how to screw up my day … and they were successful.

Clear blue skies with a few 'whispy' clouds here and there, and gentle breezes making the flag flop.

Well ya'll have a great day and do it safely.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Ya'll, and a great day it is.
Well it is cooling to 111 degrees here in the desert, much better than Death Valley.

I had to spell out degrees because I couldn't make the symbol work, I used to do the alt 0176 and now it won't work, so that just shows that this key board is smarter than this fifth grader. And on this new HP key board there is no Num lock key … Someone sat up late one night trying to figure out just how to screw up my day … and they were successful.

Clear blue skies with a few 'whispy' clouds here and there, and gentle breezes making the flag flop.

Well ya'll have a great day and do it safely.


----------



## Grumpymike

Now what the heck is that all about???


----------



## BlasterStumps

I had the same dbl post happen the other day. Couldn't figure it out.

º or ℉ or ℃


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Now what the heck is that all about???
> 
> - Grumpymike


It's a surprise from Surprise.


----------



## Festus56

The keyboard may not do the "°" thing but it is over average good at others.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Got same weather on south east valley of Phoenix as Grumpy has on north west side today. 


*GrumpyMike* HP removed the num lock key to save space on many keyboards and laptops not intended for business use to make then more compact. Dell has done same thing. Dumb idea to me. 
There are a couple methods around the issue. One is options key, which brings up a menu window where you can turn on num-lock. Another is in the easy access section of Windows settings. Some machines have F12 (or combination of ctrl or alt with F12 I forget) to toggle the num-lock button. HP forums are full of complaints on this topic.

*Blaster/Grumpy* Cricket posted some where last time bdl posts became a thing, we had forum database issues. When it gets severe in a single thread, is usually a sign the thread size is too large/long. It was the reason we made part 2 of this thread, if I memory is working today? Is part 2 large enough, we need third? Better ask Cricket…..

Project update: 
Spent several hours yesterday finishing last welding/fab touches on lumber cart. Deburred and sanded the frame down, getting ready for paint. Taking today off as my legs are not happy with me going up/down ladder dozens of times, nor is back happy with leaning over side ladder sanding 6-7 feet up in air. lol 
yes, #IAMAKLUTZ

If weather, body and spirit cooperates this week; hoping to prime and paint early one morning. 
Paint dries too fast above 90° to get a decent finish, so my window of opportunity is 5:30-7am right now starting morning with 85°. Forecast is showing only 104/105° Friday/Saturday, and that gives me a bigger window. Fingers crossed….

Got to say that I feel better after dumping a pint of blood than I have felt in while. Less issues with limb and peripheral joint swelling. Uncle Arty is not bothering me near as much today as I expected. Doc has orders for 2 more vampire session with 4 weeks between, then retest to see if I am out of danger zone. Not complaining, just really surprised to feel a positive change after bleeding out a pint. Wonder if I will feel twice as good if they take 2 pints? LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was cooler today hitting 73 but it started pouring a little after 4:30 and it was thundering pretty good before then so I wrapped up shed work earlier than I wanted but at least I wasn't scurrying around getting everything covered and put away as the rain started. The next few days look like they won't be great for getting alot done as rain is forecasted at over 50%, I guess I just get done what I can when I can.


----------



## Firewood

Today it got up to Perfect° and the humidity was at PERFECT% with a PERFECT blue sky. We just don't get enough days like this

Got the other puppy ramp completed. I think before starting the hall table, I need to clean up my plywood storage. No, it won't even be close to *CaptK's* solution.

*CaptK* - I'd sounds like spray painting in AZ is kind of like powder coating. Then you just have to roll the cart into the sun for the baking process. LOL

*Don* - I bought a Cub Cadet zero turn. I think they called it RTZ. Instead of the handles it had a steering wheel that controlled the twin transmissions and also steered the front tires. So it wasn't a true zero turn, but was a lot easier to steer. I could take a swig of beer while mowing the side of a hill (not that I've ever done that!). And it cut WAY better then my Craftsman tractor ever did.

*GreenHornet* - Welcome to the thread.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Only got up to 90° today and mostly overcast. Was warm but did not feel to bad.

Have all the material for the baby crib in the shop. Guess I had better start it tomorrow. Now if I can get a hardware kit for it I will be happy. Have a line on one that a lady had and never used so am hopeful.

The fresh cut green pine for the tall dresser is ready to go after a week of hot weather and 2 fans circulating air in the garage drying kiln. As long as the AC stays running in the shop I can stay happy for some time now.


----------



## BlasterStumps

The better part of the last 4 days was getting things together to make and install the fence for my new bench which hopefully will work as a cutting table. Just finished the hinge and support for the track today. Had to come in after that due to the thick smoke in the air. Really bad air quality, very little breeze and high nineties today. Awful.

I put these same pictures on the Stumpy thread. If you all read that thread then I wont post duplicate pictures on here again. Didn't know if you did, just wanted to share my project with ya's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 80° F & 55%.



> I had to spell out degrees because I couldn t make the symbol work, I used to do the alt 0176 and now it won t work, so that just shows that this key board is smarter than this fifth grader. And on this new HP key board there is no Num lock key … Someone sat up late one night trying to figure out just how to screw up my day … and they were successful.
> - Grumpymike


Same thing happened to me. It quit working on webpages, but Alt 0176 still works in Word. Outlook and Windows 10 accumulate lots on minor errors. My kid reloads his system at least once a year to clean most of them out. Some seem to stick in MickySoft stuff. I couldn't turn my computer off a few years ago. When I got it off I couldn't restart it. Geek Squad told me Windows does that intermittently staring with Windows 8 on some laptops. Totally unpredictable. I thought a couple times it was fixed in updates, but it came back within a few starts/stops ;-( After it shuts down, most of the time I have to force it off or with will drain the battery.

Typing on the web the cursor jumps around and types all over the place. My computer whiz kid has never heard of that. It will highlight the text and the next key stroke replaces it all with that letter or word ;-(( I just type in Word, then copy and paste.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 53 out here and not a cloud in the sky. This has really been an August I can deal with.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..66 degrees and no clouds….not too bad of a morning..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No kidding Bill. 72 now, heading to 84. I would have killed for this kind of weather in the STL metropolitan area when I was a kid.

I just wish now I wasn't stuck behind this desk.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a cool start to todays weather. It was 59 at my coffee time at 9:15. Plenty of sun, no clabber, no wind, and the humidity is at 49%. It's now up to 77, and the high will get to 85. Not too shabby for the August temps….so far.

The projects you guys post are really looking good….makes me sad that I can't get into my shop to make something. I can stand in there maybe 10-12 minutes, and I either have to sit down for a long period, or quit and come in the house. I want to make something like a mallet or whatever, but my wherewithall says no, then the back pain kicks in. There is not a drug made that will help. other than take the edge off for a while, other than sitting down. Standing is a killer, and sitting is no good for working the wood. So I quit and go back inside…PITA..!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

You mentioned in a post you made about building a hall table or sofa table. Here's one I built for our den several years back. It's all solid oak, and is 18" wide, and 60" long. I built one drawer for it, and I put 2 coats of Danish oil on after sanding down to 320. Sanded lightly, then put 5 coats of hand-rubbed poly on. Just an idea to throw your way. I can post pictures of the build, if necessary…!! Also has tapered legs….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning? 
It's partly cloudy, 96°, with a muggy 38% RH in east valley of Phoenix at 10am this morning.
Heading for 109° later.

Thunder, lightning, and high winds woke me up ~3am last night. Air was brown and heavy rain falling.
Violent part of storm didn't last long, but I got ~1/4" inch of rain as it blew through.

Too much ground moisture to paint lumber cart outside today, have to wait for tomorrow? 
Just my luck. :-(

Thought this might be interesting enough to share?
After stopped dogs barking at the thunder this morning, checked the radar. Radar showed a massive line of yellow/red cells approaching the from SSE. About 20 minutes later the heat of concrete jungle baked all the moisture out of it, and is misses the center portion of east valley, resulting in this kind pattern:









Have to realize that light green usually means rain in clouds, but nothing measurable reaches the ground; so only the dark green areas might see wet streets. 
But, this is good example of how small pop up showers that start in desert high country seldom carry enough moisture soak all of Phoenix. One side of town will see flash floods for a few hours in fringe areas, everyone else is trying to figure out why there is weather warning? lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

So sorry Rick about the back issues. Nice looking hall table. Way above my skill level.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's another nice day here, but a bit on the breezy side. No rain, but we sure need some.

*Rick* - Thanks for the photo of the hall table. Can you post a couple more pics? I'm glad to hear your doing a little better, but sure wish you were able to enjoy some shop time.

Fixed a window blind today. It's one of those pleated top-down-bottom-up which means I had to completely disassemble it in order to fix a string that broke at the very top. I hate those things.

Stay safe and enjoy the weather. It won't be long before we'll be shoveling the rain off the drives.


----------



## Firewood

Ok. I can't let the opportunity slip by. I'm shamelessly taking post #9000


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Be glad to post a few pictures of how I built the table frame and how I mounted it….I didn't find a picture of how I put the top together. It's also oak, put together with bisquits, jointed, planed, and finished…The legs and aprons are mortise and tenons. The top is connected to the frame by figure 8's….The drawer box is 1/2" ply, and the finger joints are 1/4" ( I think…maybe 3/8").




































Congrats on making it to 9,000 post…..You can be shameless all you want to….!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

A couple of things I forgot: I built a tapering jig for the legs, and tapered 2 sides.

A correction: The drawer box was made from Popular, not plywood. The bottom is 1/4" BB plywood.

Wood runners were used instead of slides…...!! If you need more info, I'll be here…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather update:
It's 108° outside and it feels like 110°, wind is gusting to 18mph and dust is blowing down streets.
We have 10% chance of monsoon rain after dark again tonight.

But there is more weather news!

It's 89° indoors and the temp is rising fast. :-0)
Yes, Wife heard AC condenser outside making a strange noise about an hour ago, and then AC stopped blowing cold air. *$#$^&@(^%$^!!!* Could be worse? At least it is not 4pm on a Friday.

Rental company emergency line was called, HVAC contractor has been summoned. Thanks to open service contract, guaranteed to be here sometime in next 24hrs. Tentatively arriving late tonight or 1st thing in morning. Damn, life changes in flash!

Moving FIL to SIL house till it's fixed. Youngest son to stay with his brother.
Wife has find a friends place where she take dogs and sleep when she can't take it anymore.
Guess who gets to stay and wait for HVAC repairman? 
Yes, that is thunder and fury you hear coming from a AZ right now…..
Wish me luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and Cool!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 65 heading to 82 today. Lots of sunshine and blue sky's.

WOW! I found out the secret to getting a Top 3 award. Be one of only 4 people to submit a project. Your chances are good to go. LOL

*Rick*, that's a fine looking hall table. Looks real nice. I sure wish you could spend some time in the shop, it could make you feel better just sitting there talking to your tools.

*Capt.*, When it rains it pours or ur um, well when the AC quits it hotter than hell! It's tough to be you. Sorry for your misfortune. Stay cool. LOL Ur a better man than me for staying in that oven.

Well, I can't stay, I'm off to play some golf today. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rain rain go away, it's been falling since sometime around 4am and showers still show up every 15 minutes it seems. Really putting a damper on getting out and getting more done on my shed. I was going to prop up the ridge beam and start cutting rafters but the ceiling joists are a little too wobbly for my comfort level. I need more decking down as tip toeing across wiggly joists nearly 13' above the concrete wasn't making me feel all warm and comfy inside. I can't do that until it stops raining leaving me with nothing to do but calculate and recalculate my rafter cuts and try to figure out how to handle a 9 1/4" x 24' LVL by myself up onto the joists then propping it up after laying everything out. Oh well, at least it's a good day to work on some vintage power tool in the garage.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sigh.
It's same temp inside as outside with 89 lovely degrees at 9am. Have 49% RH in both places due more rain last night, but only 0.1" accumulation. Only consolation is high will be only 104° today?

Really dislike muggy, sticky conditions, that is why I live in the 'dry' DESERT!

Wife took pity on me and let me stay with her at friends house last night. 
AC folks called this morning, and I met them. Wife stayed in friends AC in case you were curious? :-0)

Not sure what is wrong. The experts are outside futzing with it. What ever the problem, professionals are here, and will hopefully be fixed today - providing parts are available?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, and a grand day it is …

Well, its 89 degrees under cloudy skies here in the North western Sonoran valley … I went out to see if there was any accumulation in the rain gauge from the night before, ... I shook out the dust … no rain for sure.

I did purchase a new weather station to be more accurate when I say it's been hot with low humidity … 'Bout the same as yesterday, and the day before. ...

Capt'n K has been getting a bit of rain showers, but he is in the south eastern end of this valley, several miles from me … with a dead air cond. at the hottest time of the year … I have had one go dead out in the shop … $300+ bucks later it is working just fine …

Yesterday found me out in that air conditioned shop working on a string inlay keepsake box that I started last December, and it felt good to be out there again. ... Then I reexamined a bowl on the lathe, and decoded that I'm going to do the resin casting on it as it has a bunch of worm holes that need to be filled (free wood)... So I called the folks at Total Boat and put a bend in my credit card … a new learning curve indeed.

Rick, I built a very similar entry hall table that graces my entry way … mine is salvaged red oak. I'll see if I can attach a photo …

Ya'll be safe in what you do , and stay healthy


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey Grumpy,

That is a gorgeous hall table…...!!! It looks like a bit of Arts and Crafts…...Maybe Green and Green….?

You did good on that build….!! Beautiful finish, also….!! That's one piece of furniture to be proud of….!!

I built mine on the Shaker-style pieces. I've always admired Shaker furniture, and built several pieces in that style.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Small chance of thunderstorms.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woo-Hoo! AC is fixed. 
Inside is now cooler than outside again! 
Ended up needing a new start/run capacitor for compressor, which required a trip to parts store. Also found a leaking valve stem, they fixed it, and topped off the system. Cost me nothing, thanks to being in a rental.

Need a couple hours to pull it back into the freeze zone SWMBO likes, so she is not planning on coming back home till near dinner time. Hope she doesn't expect me to cook? LOL

Now have 94° and 38% RH just before Noon. 
Silly me is going outside to putz around in shop for awhile, since I know I can cool off inside. 

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

84° with RH at 40%, winds are at 8MPH with sunny skies.

Thanks for the pics *Rick*. Both you and *GrumpyMike* did a nice job on those tables. Deb likes the table a lot, but want's something a little different. Not so much that your pics don't give me some ideas. Truth be told, and I'm sure to get some arguments, but a table is basically 4 legs, an apron and a top. It just depends how you get there. I'll let you know what she decides on.

*CaptK* - Glad you got the AC fixed. It seems a major power outage in your neck of the woods would not be a good thing. It's bad enough in major cities where the temps are only in the 90's.

Gotta run. Putting a fresh coat of Danish oil on the workbench and have to go wipe it down.

Stay safe and cool everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it tiz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 60%, 70° F, 80 days from now it will be almost winter.

Tables look great Rick and GMike.

CaptK, That is what I hate about single phase motors. Capacitors go away. Klixon switches go away. Brushes go away. 3 phase just set there and purr ;-)



> I was going to prop up the ridge beam and start cutting rafters but the ceiling joists are a little too wobbly for my comfort level. I need more decking down as tip toeing across wiggly joists nearly 13 above the concrete wasn t making me feel all warm and comfy inside.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Reminds me of my first job as an apprentice. When I was interviewed for the program they asked if I was afraid of heights. No, I've been on hay stacks 20 bales high. I reported to the first job and it was walking steel beams 40 feet above the concrete floor. OSHA would not be passed for another 4 years, but at least the steel beams were solid and there wasn't any wobble ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks for the kudos on the entry table folks, coming from you guys, is a high complement.
I built that table about 10 years ago, and it ain't fell apart yet.

The trick to making it blend is to make the grain flow thru the face apron … Ya rip the top and bottom rails, then ya take the center piece and locate the drawer front in the center and cut that out and assemble it all back together making the grain flow thru the face … Brag, Brag and toot the whistle.

And no metal fasteners were sacrificed in the making of this piece including the drawer slides … all mortise and tenon, with glue. A real challenge at the time.


----------



## BurlyBob

I really like both tables you guys built. Looks like they would be enjoyable projects. Makes me wish we had room for something like that. My wife needs another flat surface to stack crap on and blame me for losing it.

I went out to the shop today and made a serious dent in the clutter. I'm looking forward to doing the same tomorrow.
for part of the day. Looks like I've got a hot date with my shotgun press in the afternoon. I'm trying to get rid of that clutter as well. I'm hoping to get a little bird hunting in this fall.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Stayed under 90° today. High of 89° and kind of overcast looking with all the smoke in the air.

Nice tables you guys built. I have never made one of them but nay have to now after looking at those.

Good start on the baby crib the last couple days. Hope to get all the rest of the molding pieces done tomorrow so I can start assembly. Has been 2 1/2 years since I made the first one and have to re acquaint myself with the design.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. I, too, am ready for fall/winter to arrive. Not that it's always that much different than summer around here.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Today started out a bit cooler then predicted until the clouds moved out. Then the temps got up into the mid 80's and you could really feel the humidity. Only a chance of rain tomorrow. We sure need some. It's starting to look like Arizona around here.

I picked up some plywood and 2×6s today for the plywood cart.

*DawsonBob* - If you don't mind, is like to hold on to summer just a bit longer. Winters get a bit chillier in my neck of the woods.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Mike. By all means.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another very pleasant day here in WW, 75° F, 55%. We had .25" yesterday. Hitting mid 50s at night.

What kind of weather station did you get GMike? I just set up an Ambient. Had to send it back because it would not connect to Wifi. Just got it back yesterday and operating. I need to try the Wifi set up again ;-( Mine is an Ambient. Reviews said it was the most user friendly to document the data.

Primary reason I got it is to document the wind blowing into the propane trap 95% of the time. If the city and fire department ignore the codes, we need good documentation to get them to repair and rebuild all the houses they damage.

Please block winter as long as possible DBob. It never really gets too cold here but the dark and gray makes up for it.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob. What is this dark and grey, of which you speak? Is that a different form of sunshine?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob. What is this dark and grey, of which you speak? Is that a different form of sunshine?
> 
> - dawsonbob


Winter time sunshine here looks like the twilight zone all day long. I usually watch the Pebble Beach Golf tournament the first of February. I'm not a golf fan, but the live pictures of the golf course and sunshine gives me enough hope to survive until late March.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, and 'tis a wonderful day Here in the North Western Sonoran Desert

As normal the sun is in a clear sky and it is 92 degrees at 8:30 AM and will climb to 107 later today.

WWBob was talking about depression from all the gray skies and weather. Well I was born and raised in the Seattle area, oh so many years ago; and then I traveled 11 western states working telcom construction projects. While traveling I survived many varied weather situations and later in life I realized how the different Weathers affected my attitude and depressions. ... One example is that when I lived in Kansas City, each winter I would take a vacation to Arizona or Florida, and return with a new attitude thanks to the sunshine injection.
After I retired some 10 plus years ago, I moved to arizona and tossed out my anti-depressant pills. And I really don't miss the icicles in my mustache.

Hey JJ, that is another beautiful compass … you sure do a great job on them … color me envious.

Well I'm heading out to the shop to putter around with the stereo pumping out some good easy listening music, and keeping my mind on the current project.

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and stay healthy


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 91 ish here with lots of sun and a slight breeze. We milled about 60 1×6 white pine this morning and several 1×8 and 1×10. It was my first time milling white pine and it went well. I've seen a lot of people have trouble with the cuts getting wavy because of knots. That didn't happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 72° F & 54% and sunny.

Bill, Is your success with the white pine because you keep your planer well maintained with sharp knives?

GMike, Fortunately, that statement wasn't really about medical depression. I just get tired of grey & drizzle; especially when I worked on roof top units ;-)) One December I had a contract to update some roof tops with new controls that had to be completed by January 1st. I planned on putting up tarps to shield the work areas. There were only one or 2 days that month that were drizzly on the roof. It rained and night, it would start about the time I quit for the day and it stopped about the time I started in the morning! It rained during the day on weekends ;-)) The Gods were smiling on me that year.

I did experience some depression recovering from the Topamax Disaster prescribed by the Master of Malpractice who would not admit the side effects documented by the Germans a decade earlier. Suffering that on a regular basis must be horrific.

SWMBO wanted the new vanity top changed in the master bath ;-( I have been dreading the mess I would make getting it off. I put a heater in the cabinet for about 2 or 3 hours hopefully to soften the adhesive. Using a heavy duty putty knife looking thing, can't remember what they are called, I started at a corner and it gave a little. I left it there to put pressure on the glue joints. They gave, so I cut a couple wedges to add more pressure. About 3 or 4 hours of adding stress to the glue joints, it popped off without any damage to the vanity ;-) Another lucky break here in WW!


----------



## bandit571

other than tool rehab..I am on Vacay from the shop…..until I can lay in a supply of lumber….daughter has a group of 4 tables she wants made…..and has shown me ONE single photo of what see wants….waiting on some sort of size list, so I can work on a cutting list…..

Left foot has a very SORE little toe….good thing I'm heading for the Family Doctor in the morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey BobWW that was white pine I was milling on the sawmill today. I attribute it to a sharp blade.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 85° day here. Less smoke than the past few days also. Going up to 98° tomorrow then slowly go back down. They say mid 60's by next Monday.

Have all the parts cut for the crib. Now if I can get it all assembled. May be looking like something in a few days.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 66° with RH at 94%. It'll get close to 90° with chance of storms this afternoon. We had a storm come through yesterday evening but we got nothing from it. We sure need some rain.

I think I'll head over to Kettle Moraine Hardwoods today to pickup the lumber for the hall table. Deb likes the cherry I used for her desk and wants it for this project as well.

Mark - I can't wait to see the crib. I built one with the same plans. It's on its 2nd grandchild so far.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains to meself…


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like it's going to be a nice day. Might get to 90.

No woodworking for me today, just reloading.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice 60° early this morning but maybe up to 98° or 100° this afternoon. That is warm!

This is my second one Mike. I forgot how many different parts there are. Are great plans though, cut the size they say and everything fits just right.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks and a great mornin' it is.

Well out here in the north western Sonoran desert tis 105 degrees and heading to 111 later today under clear skies with a few whispy white clouds and a gentle breeze with 18 % humidity … so it feels like a nice cool 105.

i put a first layer of finish on the string inlay keepsake box this morning in the Air Conditioned shop with the thermostat set at 85 degrees to let things cure.

I'll be back out there later today, I didn't want to stir up any dust till the finish sets up.

Hey "Bandit", Don't mess around with the sore toe … I had a spot on #4 toe that didn't heal, the VA worked on it several times as did an emergency Care out fit … The bottom line is I ended up with gangrene and had #4 & 5 toes removed along with 1/3 of my foot … Don't mess around, be aggressive in the treatment … or you like me will only have only foot and a half … (sic)

Well back out to the shop for a while.

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and be healthy.


----------



## bandit571

Shown the toe to the Doc this morning…has been cleaned out, has the ointment applied, and wrapped up…get to repeat that for about the next week…Back to wearing socks…again.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

My 10 day forecast is looking pretty wet.


----------



## MSquared

'Real Feel' about 100 again for the next two days…. I don't do well in this weather! Neither do I when it plummets to zero. Sucks. All the the best to the folks out in California and the Gulf Coast!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It is 114° mid-afternoon in east valley of Phoenix. Humidity is only 14%. Forecast has 15% chance of rain later today. Was clear all morning, but it is getting breezy and sky is clouding up a little; so might see a sprinkle. If monsoon doesn't pop today, there is 20-40% chance of rain tomorrow depending on which forecaster you want to believe?

Been out of commission last four days as I strained some muscles in my lower back moving the clan back to house after AC was fixed. With enough heat/cold/drugs and I can hobble around the house between office, bed, and kitchen; but not much more. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

'Real Feel' about 100 again for the next two days…. I don't do well in this weather! Neither do I when it plummets to zero. Sucks. All the the best to the folks out in California and the Gulf Coast!! Don't know how you folks in the 114 deg range deal with it…. And I used to work in Miami and South Florida in general area in August!! No more!


----------



## BurlyBob

You know how one enjoys a really nice quite day with no drama. That's been my day. Damn I sure could more of the same.

I hope your all having the same day for the future. We're all getting to damn old to deal with drama from others. We didn't sign up for it. Did we?

My Best
Bob


----------



## Grumpymike

Aw comon rain, ya sprinkle south of us and in the east valley, but never out here in the north west end of the valley … we need some rain, and I washed the windows today to give ya something to aim at …


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 91° with DP of 63°. The car was reading 95° most of the afternoon. It never did rain today.

I picked up the lumber for the hall table. Then stopped at Rockler and got some 1/4" BB while it is still on sale.

Norby is back home. He's a great dog, but I still wouldn't want to get one.

That's all I got. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Here it is 10:30 a.m., and it's really warm already. It was 68 for the low (which I didn't see as I was still in the rack).....!! It's now warmed up to 84 with plenty of sun, the wind is at 2 mph., and the humidity is at 53%...feels like 88 now. The high will get to 94 (same as the last couple of days)....Not much improvement until fall…....come on fall.

Mark…..It looks like you're ready to rock-n-roll on the new crib…..Knowing you, it's gonna be a nice one…..!!

BurlyBob….You still re-loading..? Getting ready for those hunting trips. I remember some of mine….Seems like a lifetime ago….!! But those days are gone.

Mike…..Have you decided on a style of hall table you are gonna build…? Whatever it will be, I know it will be beautiful knowing your past projects….!! We have some real craftsman on here. I always enjoy looking at all the projects you guys build, since that's about all I can do anymore. I miss working the wood so much…!!

Capt. Klutz…..Man I feel for you on the back trouble. Sure hope that's all it is is strained muscles and nothing worse. Years ago (since 1990) that's all I thought I had. Wouldn't get better, went to the orthopedic doctor, xrays, and had 2 ruptured disks. That was 4 surgeries ago, and here I am….ruined for life…or so it seems…!! All I have is hardware holding me together now….So….I've had knee replacements, hip replacements, shoulders glued and screwed, back replacement, and one thing seems to lead to another as far as wearing out parts…. I don't have many left. I've been cut from head to toes, but after 34 surgeries, I'm still kicking…so far….Good luck buddy. I hope you heal up quick and get back to what you really enjoy doing….!!

Since I can't do much except sit on this 'puter or anything else constructive, I may dig up some projects I've built in the past years and post them on our thread for your viewing pleasure..


----------



## BurlyBob

We're having a heck of a cloud burst right now. We often get those this time of the year. I sure ho0pe it puts some down on the forest fires around here. It's been quite hazy the week or so.

It might only get to the low 80's today.

Why yes Rick I am hoping to get a little bird hunting in this fall. But I'm also trying to use up all the leftovers I've collected over the years to reduce the clutter around here. What I'm finding is that I've got old gun powder that they don't make any more. So I've had to dig out my old reloading books for a recipe. I'm hoping to settle one just one or 2 powders different loads. The big issue now is finding components, primers, powders, wads and bullets. Everyone has been stocking up and hoarding like they did with toilet paper. I'm thinking that the big companies are concentrating their production to finished ammo. As a result components for retail sale are on the back burner for a while.

Well the rain quit for now time to get another cup of coffee and get after it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's partly cloudy, 112° with 14% RH, and occasional breeze. 15% chance for rain.
Another non-soon day yesterday.

Got tired of sitting around in pain, so I went out and mowed the postage stamp lawn this morning. Everything was tolerable until it came time to empty the bag. Ugh. Bad Idea Klutz.
Normally my strained back muscle gets better in 3-4 days. It's been 5 days now. May have to visit my doc to see if something more severe is happening. :-(

Sure hope I get better soon, forecast next week has high of only 101-103°, with low temperature dipping to 79° in morning. Looking forward to cooler morning temps.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I almost feel sorry for you guys reporting anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 75° F & sunny. Supposed to hit 78° F Thurs and Fri, then cool off to about 72° F again.

BBob, I know what you mean about reloading clutter. I probably have enough to last the rest of my life. Too bad interests change and different stuff is more competitive ;-) Wish we had bird hunting here, but turd birds have filled every square inch and they are off limits. When I was a kid in the Treasure Valley Pennywise Drug in Nampa had a pheasant feather contest every year. One year the grand prize would be a MEC reloading set up, then a Browning over and under the next. It took a tail feather longer than 36" to win in those days.

SWMBO wanted out of the house today. The chauffer drove us over Snoqualmie Pass. Last week a section of the highway that was scheduled for repair in a few months disintegrated early. They had 10 mile plus backups all week long. I forgot about that until I noticed we passed mile post 61 and everything was fine. I was thinking it was closer to Cle Elum than the pass. Good thing the disaster was last week ;-)

Sorry to hear about all the pain out there. Back in the good ol' days there was no gain without pain. Seems like at this age there is nothing to gain with all the pain, eh?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's wet and nasty out this morning with T/S passing through. But, we need the rain. The lawn was crispy like corn flakes for the last week or so. The temps have been hovering around the 90 mark for about a week. It's currently 67 out and gonna reach 83.

I haven't been doing much lately except helping the step-son work on his new house and doing some odds and ends around home. When the rain stops today, I'm planning on going out to play some golf.

Sure sorry to hear of all the back pains from you boys. I hope I don't get it.

Boy I sure feel sorry for those peeps down in Louisiana and Texas with those storms coming in. It looks like it's gonna get messy for them.

*WI Mike*, things got a little scary in Kenosha last night. I hope it doesn't spill into your neck of the woods.

Well, I'm gonna get off here and prolly clean up the shop before I venture out to play. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was 68° with a DP at 66° so rather muggy out there. Going up to low 90's today. Yesterday morning we had some storms roll through (finally), but not enough to make a big difference on the lawns.

*Don* - Yeah, I hope it stays down in Kenosha too. With everything going on in the country today, more fuel for the fire was not needed. And comments made by our dumbass governor and dumberass Lt governor sure didn't make matters any better. Hopefully we will find peace in our cities again soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been a few hot days here. It was 97 yesterday, but today only about 90 as there's been some clouds.
Today I pulled out a couple really big walnut slabs and cut them down for someone. They were 10 feet long, about 18" wide and 2" thick. Heavy. 
A small contingent of my task force is in Texas today waiting for the hurricane. Again, not my month.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Mostly cloudy with brief periods of sun and 58 degrees.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm watching this hurricane like many as I have family a short distance out side of Baton Rouge. They look like they may only get a crap load of rain. I can't imagine what it is like to live through such horrible storms. Sure makes me glad I live where I do. We only have to deal with a few weeks of real low temps in the winter and a month or so of fire hazards in the late summer.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Got up to 88° yesterday but felt like low 90's. No rain , maybe today. Temps will be the same as yesterday

More unrest in Kenosha. Like usual, the daytime protests are peaceful, but the vermin comes out at night. Last night was not as violent, thank God.

Prayers are needed for so many - riots, CoVid19, hurricanes, political division….....

*AlaskaGuy* - I got a notification about your last post that included a pic of your neighborhood moose but I don't see it here?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Cardio Doc visit today….

Grandson went out and bought himself a car yesterday…..Mazda badged Ford Escape….4cyl.

Will go out looking for a replacement for our van ( no rush..) and getting something a bit smaller…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning.
Partly cloudy, 90° with 40% RH @ 8am. 
Another 110°+ degree expected today. Excessive heat warnings continue.

Dr visit yesterday. Pandemic confinement added 10lbs. :-( Confirmed back trouble is sciatic pain. Nothing new with spine, other than existing arthritis. Believe it is case of over stretched glut to back muscle, with painful inflation. Left leg is numb and tingling as I type this. Gave me muscle relaxer meds, and new stretches that even a fat man can do. Orders for physical therapy if I can not stretch kink out alone in couple days.

SWMBO has decided that I injured my back a week ago, hanging off edge of ladder working in shop. Then I keep irritating the injury with household stuff until the the inflammation finally hit the nerves and put me out of commission. She is always right, even when she is wrong. lol

Got to get better soon. Touch of fall weather coming.
High temperatures are dropping into 90's next week, even a chance for 89° high with overnight lows in 70's.


Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It is seriously clabbered over w/ the possibility of some heavy showers later today and tonight…..!! Prolly has to do with the hurricane I suspect. It was 67 for the low this morning, and now it's up to 75. The humidity is at 87%, and the wind is light at 5 mph.. The high will make it to 84, so overall not a bad day for weather. The rain is coming.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was up in the 90's yesterday then cooled off and a few rain showers overnight. Only about .15" but it is the first we have had since 8/6. Low 80's today and chance for more showers. We need it as there are several fires in this part of the country. Even a couple in Yellowstone park.

Nearly done with all the assembly of crib parts. The hardware kit should be here today so I can put everything together and make sure all fit before the finish goes on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 77° F & 30 to 88% and sunny. Today and tomorrow at 77° F are our scorchers for this week. We should have relief on Saturday at 72° F.

Today is my closest cousin's birthday. She passed about 10 or15 years ago at about 60 of a pulmonary embolism. If ya gotta go, that is as good as it gets. No pain, just go.

CaptK, SWMBO might be right. I injured my back favoring my left knee while hanging off edge of ladders working for 46 years. In youth the Drs couldn't figure out what was wrong giving me back pain. Sports Medicine was just opening up. I decided if they could keep Seahawks playing on broken legs they could probably keep me doing electrical. He gave me a few exercises and told me the only thing wrong is I am muscle bound. Stretching worked for many years. At about the 35 year mark they could not figure out what was wrong with my hip. I finally suggested physical therapy to my general practitioner. She said that is a good idea. It worked wonders, kept me in the saddle for the last decade. I had to do it again earlier this year. Need to quit procrastinating and do the exercising to maintain ;-)

Looks like the Gulf Coast is in for a disaster. California is setting fire records again this year with a million acres burning. In 2018 the big three, Allstate, Farmers and State Farm, had to borrow money from the auto insurance side to pay all the claims generated by hurricanes and record setting fires in CA. I wonder how long it will be before we can't afford homeowners insurance?

A Canadian forester friend was on the team that did the research, investigations and wrote their FireSmart program for urban interface wildfires. We adopted it as FireWise. I asked him about the big fire in Paradise, CA. The pictures showed large areas of burned houses with very few trees. Some of the trees were not burned! He said the standard for houses not igniting the adjacent wooden structure is 30 feet, but 20 is usually sufficient. Slave Lake and Fort McMurray burned flat due to the squeeze the houses together developments in Alberta. He said the only way to control a fire in one of those developments is to bulldoze a fire break ahead of the fire. He has a good idea about how to do it. He was fire boss on fires that generated their own weather uprooting trees and blowing tree branches a quarter mile ahead of the fire. He told me the draft close to the fire rolled the pavement off the highway and destroyed it!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's quite nice and cool this morning due to much needed rain that passed through early this morning. It's currently 69 and will reach 75 today. I'll take the cool down but just for a few days only.

*Rick*, It looks like that Hurricane is right on top of you according to the weather map. You must be getting lots of rain right about now.

*Mark*, why aren't you chasing fires in your area like you normally do this time of year?

I haven't done much in the shop lately because I've been spending a lot of time helping my step son at his new house. He's trying to get things done so he can have a party this weekend. He's got miles of work ahead of him before the party. Working on his house yesterday, I got a side ache from hell. It just happened without tweaking it or anything that I can recall. It hurt last night in bed, but I was so tired, I didn't care. It hurt's a little this morning.

Well, That's all I have folks, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice cool 53° early this morning. Now up to 63° and will be around 80° for the high. Like this weather, can open the shop and get fresh air all day.

Don I was going to do something with wildfire support this year but had to many requests for furniture so decided I should take care of them first.

Should get the crib all done finishing sanding today and do a trial fit of everything. Then some stain (Ebony which I don't like but I am not the interior decorator) and finish and done in a few days. Will try to remember some progress pictures later.


----------



## bandit571

3 lines of Thunderstorms rolling through, today..one right after another….

Waiting to hear IF I will be getting a newish car…..we'll see….

Mid 80s here, humid as all get out….thunderstorms aren't helping all that much.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

" Activist mob caught destroying another Seattle business"

" A Seattle mob destroys the storefront to the Canterbury Ale House.
The activist mob that politicians and online propagandists insist is peaceful was caught on video destroying more Seattle businesses. This occurred just hours after Mayor Jenny Durkan told MSNBC that the city doesn't have "mobs rampant throughout Seattle."

"The riot on Capitol Hill was one of three demonstrations Wednesday night as area-activists escalate their violence. Earlier this week, they had attempted to burn officers alive in a police precinct while another group launched Molotov cocktails at a police union building.

"On Wednesday, a large group of black bloc rioters marched through the streets of Seattle targeting a number of businesses, including the Canterbury Ale House on 15th Avenue East. Its destruction was caught on video."

https://mynorthwest.com/2120411/rantz-activist-mob-caught-destroying-another-seattle-business/


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's partly cloudy, 110° with 17% RH this afternoon in Phoenix east valley. 
Have some breeze, and a 15% chance of rain?
Morning low was 85° with 30-40% RH.

or same old same old, non-soon weather …..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

86° with 55% RH. It's been a mix of sunshine and storm clouds most of the day. Got a little rain, but need so much more. Parts of the lawn look like it may be gone for good.

*WWBob* - definitely sad days. Kenosha is still in turmoil, but not as bad since our illustrious leader finally caved and accepted help from Trump. The Kenosha police sent him a letter asking him and 
his dumbass sidekick to refrain from making anymore comments on an ongoing investigation.

*Rick* - I hope your doing ok with the remnants of the hurricane.

The whole country needs our prayers.


----------



## Firewood

Almost forgot - I finished the lumber cart…










It should help organize some of the usable scraps


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another wet one this morning as we has more T/S pass through this morning. The temp is 65 and will reach 74 today. Nice and comfortable and I'll take the rain, we needed it.

*WI Mike*, nice lumber cart. That looks like it took a lot of sheet goods to make that thing. Looks great!

I got a call from one of my "shirt tail" relations the other day telling me he had some planes he wanted me to have. Well, when someone gives you something, you're always kinda weary. Well, I went over to his house yesterday and picked up the planes. WOW! there were some nice ones in the bunch and some not so nice. But all in all it was a good pick for the price. I also got another nail apron. Now I'm from the Pepsi Generation.










Well, you only get one picture because LJ screwed up I guess.

That's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

It's 66 and mostly sunny this morning. Humidity is on the comfortable side. Made the morning walk more tolerable.

*Don* - It's only 48" long and 24" deep, so 2 sheets of ply was all it took. Not much left over though.

Not too much going on today. maybe clean up the shop a little more. I have to swap jointer knives out. That always a not fun job on my old Craftsmen jointer. I dropped off a set at Woodcraft yesterdayto be sharpened. I picked up a couple Bora Parallel clamps they had on sale for 50% off and an new combo blade for the table saw. Well, that's it for me

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Plenty of clabber this morning, which rolled in last night, and dumped some rain on us. Still the same clabber, but the rain has quit for now. it's showing moving back in later this afternoon, and continuing all night till late morning. We have a chance of rain and thunderstorms for the next 4 days. Could be the "leftovers" from the hurricane. No danger around here, though. It was 69 for the low, and now it's warmed up to 87 w/ partly sunny/ partly clabbered skies. The high will get up to 92…....!!!

Still waiting around for the tree trimmers to cut up and chaw the big trees that fell last week. Gonna take down another oak that died some time back. It died late last year, so it's gotta go, too. Then general tree trimming.

Mike…..That new cut-off bin will help you greatly in keeping the cot-offs and shorts rounded up in one place. I built mine about 10 or so years ago, and it helps keeps things organized and neater…...It's a lot like yours except I didn't add the plywood extensions on the back, as I had a place to sore my sheet goods on one wall…....!!










Don…...A question>>>> How many planes do you have, how many do you need, and you can only use one at a time…..lol….!! I'd say you have a mighty nice collection going. You collect planes….I collect old coins and pocket knives…..!! Everyone needs a hobby….!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Nice cart. Can't remember how many times I've wanted one, but kept putting it off because…

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Been out of the loop for a few days.

My son was needing some help with his house renovation. How this kid manages to juggle all he has going on in his life amazes me. I've offered to help so many times. Guess he's like his old man, I can do it I don't any help. Part might be my example and the other might be the USMC. He's real close to getting everything done and I was able to clear a lot of things off his list of projects. Here's the topper, Grandson #3 is due mid October. Momma wants it all done for good before then. He's cutting it close and I hope he won't be to proud to call me again.

This next week I have got to figure out what projects I have put on the back burner and get them scratched off the list. Well that and reloading. Tons of reloading yet to finish.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Widely scattered dark, cloudy, with 79° and 69% RH just after midnight in Phoenix. 
Has not been this 'cold' in couple months. 

Major storm blew through the SE valley area tonight. Flash Flood warnings posted for my area.
Lightning, thunder, wind, heavy rain; the works. Only had 30% chance of rain?
Just over 3/4" in my gauge from this storm. Vast differences in rain fall amounts collected. Some areas got nothing, and others over 1". Gives me another chance to show a map example how weaker storms skip over central valley:









Expect GrumpyMike on opposite side of town to report he got nailed tonight too? LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly this morning at 55 and it's only gonna make it to 69 for a high. Feels like fall already.

*Rick*, I don't need anymore planes but people keep giving them to me. I have sold some off but, I keep getting more. I really want to sort through them and get rid of a few. Funny thing, I didn't get interested in them until I met *Burly Bob* on here. Now, I love them and I'm searching for the perfect plane in the wild. What will I do with them? Look at them. I sit in my shop and look at them from time to time.

Well, that's all folks. I've gotta go and get breakfast ready before we go to Church. I make breakfast for my bride on Church day's. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Rain, rain, and more rain…..Lightening and thunderstorms last night….Rain again this morning and today and tonight…..Clabbered over and kinda dark skies. Can't check the rain gauge, cause it's raining….That's ok….!!!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Ya'll and I hope it is a grand day for everyone.

Well I went out to the rain gauge this morning after a very noisy and flashing nite … Yessir there was .01 inches collected there … that's the most rain we have had in three months, but with that deluge there was no flash flooding reported in our area.

Well I puttered in the shop for a bit yesterday, nothing accomplished really, but it was some enjoyable time … then I worked on my truck … they jamb so much stuff under the hood … well the windshield washer supply bottle will vibrate against something and after 120,K miles it gets a hole in it and won't hold any fluid … Now, try to get that thing out of there … After four frustrating hours I reassembled everything and called the local mechanic and made an appointment to get 'er done.

Right now it's a nice cool 93 degrees here in the NW Sonora valley. (NW of Phoenix) under clear blue skies and gentle breezes … with promises of showers this afternoon and of course the flash flood warnings … yeah right, first we gotta get some rain.

Be safe in what you do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. It's currently 78 degrees. I think 76 was wishful thinking on someone's part.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had 98° for high this afternoon in SE valley of Phoenx, and it's 93° at 5pm. 
Wind is gusting past 20mph right now as some black clouds appearing to SSW, and small dust cloud just blew through. 50% chance of more rain in tonights forecast. 
Neighbor across street spent all afternoon waxing his truck, which guaranteed more rain tonight. :-0)

Flash flood warnings for rural areas south of Phoenix, with reports of 1/2-1" of rain dropped by worst of storm.
Looks like non-soon season has finally changed to monsoon season. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Today was quite pleasant outside. Hit a high of 72° with humidity at 50%. The breeze made feel almost chilly. It's already down to 61°

I took advantage of the nice weather and puttered around in the garage this afternoon.

Tomorrow I think I'll check the table saw alignment after my appt with the dermatologist. Haven't done that in a while.

CaptK - it looks like it's finally cooling off a bit for you. Hope it stays cooler for a while as I'll be heading your way in a couple of weeks.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weather has been really nice last 2 days and getting better. It's like summer is coming to an end.

A St. Louis police officer was shot last night and died of his injuries today. A second officer was hit in the leg and released from hospital. So pointless.

I broke my tractor today trying to move a huge red oak log. I got it on the mill, but won't be able to mill it until my tractor is fixed. Darn it!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice 72° day here. A slight breeze and humidity at 34% was nice working in the shop.

A lot of pointless things lately it seems. Sad deal.

That sucks Bill. What broke? Must be still stuck on the mill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe it is one of the cylinders that curls the bucket/forks that failed. Bad move on my part. I managed to load the log manually with a farm jack and lots of leverage. It's ready to be sawn, but I have to have the tractor to remove the large cants.


----------



## bandit571

58 cloudless degrees outside….morning to ya.

Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives with the wind…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy 74° with 74% RH at sunrise this morning. Expecting a high of only 99° today.
Eastern part of Phoenix valley didn't get any rain accumulation from last nights storm activity. Only had a few sprinkles to rearrange the dust on vehicle, with wind and lightning this time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It was 69 for a low, with plenty of clabber in the air. Rain will move in around noon or so, and last a while. It's 79 now, and 50-200% chance of the wet stuff. The humidity is at 77%, and it's sticky out there. Wins are light and variable at 6 mph. The high will get to 81…..maybe…..!!

My tree service got here this morning about 8:00 and cut up and removed that old dead tree that had fallen a week or so ago. Trimmed up a bunch of limbs around the homestead. They were here for about 3 /1/2 hours, and as always they did a good job. I've been using them for about 18 years when I need them. They have a bucket truck ( I call it a cherry picker), a big truck with a chipper, and a 5 man crew. When they are done, you won't hardly find 2 leaves on the ground. They even get on top of the house and blow the leaves and limbs off the roof.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy and a good mornin' to ya'll

Well we had a good storm come thru last evening, with winds and rain … there was one inch in the rain gauge this morning … and did we ever need it.

The winds were gusty and broke the guy wires the were on a very nice ornamental Mesquite tree out in my front yard. Well as the tree was leaning about 30 degrees and swaying in the wind I jumped on the tractor and put the bucket against the tree to keep it from toppling over and holding it there till I can get to the hardware store and get new and heavier guy cables … Another good save with one of the toys.

It's a nice cool 83 degrees out here in the desert, and right now it is under clear blue skies, how ever this afternoon it will cloud up again but ahe chance of rain is slim at best.

Ya'll stay healthy and work safe even if your just cooking lunch …


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 72° F & 54%, mostly cloudy, but we are getting mostly lightly filtered sun. I like that better. We are headed to a WW scorcher this week, low to mid 80s tomorrow and beyond. 0.21" in the electronic gauge. The real gauge has about a ¼" so I guess it works ;-) First rain in the gauge in at least 3 weeks.

SWIMBO boiled the hummingbird feed dry. Filled the house with smoke. There was so much smoke I was scurrying around looking for the source. I checked the most flammable rooms first. I was headed towards the kitchen when she finally remembered she was boiling sugar water ;-) I am amazed the pan didn't just boil dry. There was a big gob of black, smoking, bubbly looking stuff in the pan. She restarted the process. Hoping for a better result. The alarm company called 3 times. They finally said they would disregard for half an hour. I thought it was about time to test the smoke alarm. That was good enf to prove it is working. 2 years old.

Still fiddling with the bath vanity top change. The drain has a permanent leak. Been to the hardware store at least half a dozen times ;-( I finally measured the connections. There is .040" difference between the ID and OD. I have no idea how the contractor got it secure and not leaking, luck I think. Rather than break out the wall to modify the plumbing, I found a fitting saver tool that will cut out the old pipe so I can glue in the new. I am sure I hate plumbing more than anyone else ever did or ever will!

Saw another store in Seattle closing because of Covid stress, too many break-ins, too much shoplifting, no support from the Seattle police, no point in the police responding, the city prosecutor refuses to prosecute them, and they said customers are afraid to come downtown to their store. My only question is why did it take so long to figure it out?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

And a great big Howdy Folks to ya'll out there in Lumber Jocks land.

Well, here I sit looking at my brand new weather station … and it is telling me that it is 95 degrees outside with 32% Humidity (it rained yesterday). And speaking of rain there was 1.0 inches in the gauge … a good soaker after many months of non-measurable precipitation.

I spent the day putting new guy wires on my favorite tree, seems that the winds were strong enough to snap the existing guy's, and the tree was swaying at a 30 degree lean … So off to the hardware store and got some heavier guys and clamps … Oh yeah it was a hot and sweaty job but it is done and at the cost of 4 bottles of water …I didn't do much in the shop, I chucked op a new bowl blank in the lathe, and then I watched some U-Tube stuff to try and re-learn how to use a Bowl Gouge … since the stroke I just don't remember allot of things … but i am still trainable, and I will re-learn.

Ya'll stay safe and be healthy


----------



## BurlyBob

After reading what you guys have written about all the "peaceful protests". I have to agree with Bill," So pointless". When will it ever stop?

I've got to sit down in a week or so and draw up a design for a coat rack my DIL wants for the boys. Thankfully it's pretty simple and won't take a lot of work.

Time to get back to the reloading bench.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 63° and rain moving in. It only made it to 66° today. Tomorrow should be about 10° warmer.

I picked up some new bearings for my jointer (thanks for your help, *CaptK*), but when I installed them I noticed a little more axial movement than I think there should have been. That may be why the old bearing was failing. I found a washer and tried using as a spacer, but it was too thick. Tomorrow I get to go back to Grainger and pick up some thrust washers that should do the trick. GRrrr.

President Trump visited Kenosha today, even though the goofiner asked him not to. What you didn't hear from the media is that the city council, the county sheriff and the people who lost their businesses DID ask him to come.

*Bbob* - what kind of coat rack are you looking to build?

*GrumpyMike* - What weather station did you decide on? I've thought about getting one, but not sure if the yard Nazis will allow me to put it up.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 77° F & sunny. They are saying we will have an unseasonably hot Labor Day weekend as a few day on both sides. It might even hit low 80s ;-))

*Firewood Mike* That does not surprise me. The media lost credibility many, many moos ago when the Fairness Doctrine vanished ;-(

*BBob* It is pointless and probably will not stop anytime soon. The politicians in Seattle and Portland fully support them destroying those cities.

I really like the Ambient weather station I put up a couple weeks ago. Wish I had done it a couple years ago.

Looks like I have my work cut out for me. The PVC fitting saver tool that was supposed to be delivered between the 3rd and the 8th will be here tomorrow. I like to support businesses without Amazon skimming the deal whenever possible. The manufacturers' sites never seem to say where they ship from. I hate it when they say available to ship tomorrow and it doesn't show up for a month because it shipped from China. ;-(( I almost got caught in a lawn mower part scam in July; ship tomorrow, deliver in September! The tool site didn't say where they shipped from but it did say something about international shipments out of Florida. Since that is on the other side of the hurricane disaster zone and they don't say where US ships from, I ordered through Amazon. They are dependable, but monopolies Spell t-r-o-u-b-l-e! Question is when?


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Bob in WW, 
While I was in a Wheelchair, I wanted a cup holder that mounts to the side of the chair for cool drinks ... well I saw on that was designed to fit onto my brand of wheelchair and I ordered it … yup like you said I was done with the wheel chair and walking on my own before the wonderful little cup holder came in the mail …

My very shiney new weather monitor says it's 86 Degrees outside at 9:AM out here where the cactus grows and the skies are a beautiful blue without a cloud in sight, but that will change to partly cloudy as the day moves on and the temp rises to about 100 degrees. And the barometer is right at 29.92 and rising.

I think I will go out to the shop and try puttering on a bowl blank for a while … See ya after lunch.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a nice cool 67 for a low this a.m. It rained late last night, then again this morning. It has stopped for now, but looks like more on the way today….or not….!! One can never tell around my neck of the woods. Plenty of clabber, no sun, and the humidity is at 90%. The wind is at 0 mph. Chance of rain is not much…..!!

Please remember the rules on our thread: No politics or religion discussed. Not even slightly….!! If you want to mention or talk about them, then go to the politics and religion forums. I'm sure there are plenty out there….Not here.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…kind of rainy, today…kind of sticky, too..

3 egg omelets for lunch…still working on flipping them over…work in progress.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

It's 95° and 37% RH with a few clouds in sky at noon.

Slight breeze has started late morning, which is giving me grief as I attempt to spray paint the lumber cart today in my *********************************** paint booth:









Giving the 2 part epoxy primer time to set, plus the color paint needs 30min induction time after adding catalyst. Humidity has me soaking wet, so stopped inside to dry off a little and check on forum activity. 
Now it's back outside to add some color.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grumpymike, Did you get a station that records and reports to the www? I noticed my temp and dew point did not cross last night but I had dew on the windshield. How did that happen? Same way frost happens above 32F?

Speaking of the shipping from India and China, my wife wanted a book that is only available in print on demand. We had forgotten about it when it came from India about 2 months. It had a cover with an odd title that we would never buy. Inside they printed the right book but most of the printing was cockeyed, not square with the page. It was a reprint of a book written in the 1800s about the settlement west of the Appalachians from early 1700s. Our grandson has a GG granddaddy in there who was an Ohio River pilot whose story is in the book. The thing I recall most is an Indian attack on a cabin. The dog was barking, when the guy opened the door he was wounded and fell back inside. His wife killed 2 Indians at the door with an axe before she got it closed. She killed 4 more as they came down the chimney and out of the fireplace with the axe. The last one fled the scene. I do not recall what he told the tribe, but they left them alone after that ;-))


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey BOB in WW,
He probably told the tribe that if they ever came back uninvited that he's sick the wife on them again … ??

99 degrees and 28% humidity here in the cactus patch at 1:24 … Lunch time and I'm grilling burgers, any takers?


----------



## Firewood

Mmmm….Burgers….......

Low 80's today, clear skies, light breeze and low humidity.

I got my jointer back together this morning (except for the knives that are still out for sharpening). The thrust washers seemed to work perfectly.

Now on to car repairs. The blend door actuator is acting up again. I took it apart and cleaned it once and now it's back to doing the same think again, so this time I ordered a new one. It should be in later this afternoon. I also ordered the rear blower resister and I get no air out the rear vents. Hopefully that will fix that issue. That part comes in on Friday.

*WWBob* - Sounds like some exciting times. People back then had a completely different perspective back then. I can only imagine what it must have been like to live in those days.

*CaptK* - The rack is looking mighty fine.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Reached forecast high of 101° this afternoon. With 27% humidiity it feels a couple degrees warmer.

Completed today's painting adventure;









Lumber cart covered in Rustoleum Professional Safety Red!

Thanks to enamel catalyst it is tack free less 1 hour after spraying. Good thing too, as winds are gusting to 15 MPH this afternoon and can see some dust is in air.

Stupid wind got stronger and blew most of over spray on me. Didn't realize I was out of paint overalls, and 110° weather returning next week was not going to wait for me to order some. From waist down I look sunburned despite being in shade, including my clothes. Good thing they were old paint clothes. 
Wife just looked at me and laughed.

Reminds me of why I hate spray painting = CLEAN UP SUCKS! 
Also, there is something about using $10 in solvent to clean a $10 HF gun seems silly? 
But my OCD won't let me pitch a perfectly good spray gun? sigh.

Since I shot primer and color back to back; will have to let it sit outside for 24hrs for catalyst to harden up all paint layers. Right now it is soft enough I would leave fingerprints dragging it into garage. DAMHIK 
At least I remembered not to try moving the painted object this time? 

So good news for today, the lumber cart project is almost done!

Good thing, Seems I have two half broke cars that need space in garage for repairs this upcoming holiday weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

We hit a high of 71° today with 26% RH. Very comfortable outside. Cool off coming next week they say.


----------



## BurlyBob

Didn't accomplish much today except a visit to the dentist. Oh Joy!

It did hit 90 and it looks like this hot spell will last a few more days. I can cross another one off today, 42 years with "Stick in the Mud".

Mike this coat rack is something my DIL found on pintrest. I'll post a photo of it when I get it done. Basically a board with a small shelf and coat hooks. It's also got to have some mountain decorations on the top side.

Capt that's a real fine job on that lumber rack.


----------



## dawsonbob

Capt.Klutz. Never thought I would say this to a guy, but nice rack.

BBob. Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I agree with DBob, Nice rack CaptK! ;-)

Those were definitely exciting times. Lots of guys running the gauntlet. Some more than once.. Some never made it through the first one ;-((

The weatherman says we will get a smoke out on Saturday from Canadian firs ;-( Fortunately, only one really bad day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. About 70° as I drink my coffee out in the fire engine bay with the doors up. A little fog rolling in. Supposed to be around 88 today.

I picked up auction winnings on Tuesday. I got a large amount of phenolic resin pieces, like the stuff router table plates are made out of. A large amount of wood veneer, some of it exotic. Also a large amount of hardware including lots and lots of screws and bolts. I got a little laminate trimmer for $4 as well. Now I need to sell a bunch of this phenolic.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 49° early and no breeze. Quite a difference from yesterday in the mid 90's. Should get to mid 80's today.

Yesterday had about 10 different grass and wildland fires in eastern Montana. Evacuated 4 different small towns for awhile but so far only burned a few out buildings and a lot of grass land and hay. 50 to 60 mph winds were pushing them advancing about 4 mph. The smoke was terrible heavy last evening here, only 1/2 mile visibility at the best.

Was tracking the aircraft working the fires. Most of the afternoon there were 7 slurry bombers (tankers), 5 helicopters and several spotter planes within a 150 mile radius. Was a busy day for them and hope the fires calmed down overnight. A couple were in timber areas so think they are still going yet today.

Spraying finish on the baby crib today since the winds are calm. Perfect day in my outside spray booth. Started on a pine chest of drawers yesterday. Three weeks of 80 and 90° weather and fans brought the moisture down from 20% to 6% and under in the fresh cut wood. Now the shop smells good for awhile at least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang! Have I got a story to tell ya'll! So whilste I was mowing the lawn this am my neighbor was washing his atv. The wife came home and he drove over to watch me mow the lawn and sweat it off. So we was visiting on the drive way talking about his ATV and me not wanting to buy something I had no room to store. He decides to fire it up and head home. Damn if it didn't jump up and run right into the front of my garage!!! Now the only good part of this story is that 5 minutes before this I was standing in front of the ATV looking at the suspension. So when he hit the starter I was on the right hand side of the machine. Just imagine if I was in front of it when he fired it up!!!

So Now my neighbor, whom I've known for over 40 years is feeling like dog squat comes over with his wife. I run out telling her not to bite his head off as it was just an accident. He's hanging his head just about as low as possible.
I tell her I'm going take a real nice photo of it, maybe a 6"x 8", make a real nice black walnut frame and give it to him for Christmas. I'm laughing my butt off and he's hanging his head. It was priceless. I'm going to have years of giving him torment over this. It's going to be great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 79.5° F & sunny. They said we will have smoke this Labor Day weekend with Saturday being the worst. I smelled it a few minutes ago ;-(( Hope the house doesn't get hot. There won't be any cooling off! ;-(

Congrats on the anniversary BBob. Lucky break you weren't run over!

Saw bad news. A helicopter fighting fire in CA crashed killing the pilot. A woman volunteer from down south backed an engine over an embankment and died


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Its hard to imagine some of the temperatures I see across the the states. When I have frost this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day where I didn't get a darn thing done.

Probably a good thing as it's suppose to hit 98 in another hour or so.


----------



## MSquared

Finally!! I nice Summer day today! Low around 80, low RH, sunny skies. The same for the rest of the weekend. Yay! We've been getting slammed with the heat like many. Second hottest Summer by just a degree or two on record here.


----------



## Firewood

It made it to 73° with 33% RH. But it was a bit chilly this morning when I took my walk.

Spent a little time under the dash of the Pilot. Replaced the blend door actuator and bought a new rear blower transistor, but it was DOA out of the box. Somehow the blower started working with the old one. Must have been a loose wire. Go figure.

*Bbob* - Congratulations on 42 years! That's awesome. I'm glad you weren't standing in front of the ATV when your neighbor fired it up. It's hard to explain those tread marks running up your crotch. I'm glad you could laugh about the dents. I look at situations like that and ask myself if it would still upset me a year from now. If not, why let it bother me now.

*AlaskaGuy* - That is WAY to early for frost.

*WWBob* - That's sad to hear. All the firefighters need our prayers.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another wildland FF died a few days ago. Sad.
It was only about 82 today with mostly sunny. We have cool weather coming soon, but what I wouldn't give for frost.

Today I went and picked up the rest of the phenolic resin that I got at auction. I sold a few pieces of it today and made enough to pay for all the phenolic, plus everything else I got at the auction.

BBob, how did the atv fare?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Another wildland FF died a few days ago. Sad.
> It was only about 82 today with mostly sunny. We have cool weather coming soon, but what I wouldn't give for frost.
> 
> Today I went and picked up the rest of the phenolic resin that I got at auction. I sold a few pieces of it today and made enough to pay for all the phenolic, plus everything else I got at the auction.
> 
> BBob, how did the atv fare?


- firefighterontheside I can't think of many things more devastating that fires/wildfires. Summer time where I live is makes a guy think about wildfires most the time. Anyway sorry to here about the FF who died. Thank you for the important job you do.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, the atv did get a scratch on it. Right now I'm having trouble finding some one to repair my garage. Most of the folks I spoke with are busy or hunting. I just I can get it fixed before the snow flies.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hot summer weather is back in Phoenix on Friday!
Had a sunny 112° high. Humidity is dropping as we dry out, was just below 20%.
It is still a warm 91° at Midnight. Expecting a low temp in upper 80's. 
More of same expected next couple days.

Thanks for kindness on lumber 'rack'! LOL I think it looks spiffy too! 

Paint mess is mostly cleaned up, and lumber cart moved inside. Outside has nice gloss finish. Interior has some rougher spots as I had issues fitting gun/hose between the shelves. No one but me will know, once the lumber covers it up. 

You might like this image, the cart JUST fits into 7' tall garage opening:









Here is a before loading picture, with lumber to be loaded in the background.









Reads like everyone is busy?

*Bill* Tragic to hear about another FF lost. God bless our First Responder's for keeping rest of us safe!

*Bob* Do you know any automotive body guys? All it needs is some hammering, and proper foul language to fix that dent. :-0)

Your idea to frame a picture is priceless. My sister thought it was funny how often the 40×60 pole barn they built gets crashed into as she wanted her husband to use a wood shell. She has framed pictures of the notable accidents on the wall as you walk in to door. Last time I visited there were 7-8 pictures on wall of shame. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 81° F & sunny. Double shades days lately. Migraines seem to be constantly evolving. I haven't been wearing 2 pair for quite a while, probably last summer. The last couple weeks, more and more. At least I know what to do ;-)

*CAptK,* Does that cart just fit accidentally or by design? ;-)) What occupation are they in that the pole barn is hit so often?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 56 out the door this morn. Talking about some highs in the 60s this week. I'll take that.
CK, is that cart gonna hold plywood too?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:15 30 degrees and a frosty deck.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a cool start to todays weather this morning….The low was 60, mostly sunny, and the humidity is at 49%. The wind is light at 4 mph., and hardly a leaf moving. Now it's jumped up to 81, and a high of 84 is expected. A 40-50% chance of rain this afternoon (during my afternoon nap). The high tomorrow will get to about 87 (?).......!!

Burly Bob…..That atv did quite a # on your garage door. I'd have the owner have it fixed, since he's the one that caused the damage….or at least he should offer to…..!!

Cpt. Klutz…..A lot of work went into building that wood storage rack, but it sure turned out great. It should serve you well for many years to come, and hold lots of timber…...!! Really nice job on the build. Is that your own design, or did you swipe it from someone else…......?

You guys keep churning out them projects. Since I can't play in my shop, at least I'll have some projects to gander at. I sure want to get in the shop, and make a mallet or do something besides just reading about it…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was clear 89° at sunrise this morning in SW desert. 
Have 103° with 15% RH at 9:30am. Heading for 114° today.

*Don* - The cart was designed to fully clear the door opening. Thanks to uneven floors, the cart rubs on the rubber molding a little. Considering I scratched my fabrication plans on paper towel during lunch one day, could have been a lot worse? :-0)

*Bill* - Yes, it will hold sheet goods, but only 6" thick stack.  
Have ceiling space for 8'+ sheet on the cart, I just can't roll it out of garage with tall sheets loaded. 
TBH - usually don't keep full sheets laying around, only remnants from past builds. Happen to have one 3/4" BB ply sheet left behind from some cabinets I decided not to build last year, and the rest is shorter than the cart. Like always; have to work within space you have.

*Rick* Thanks. Made the plans while staring at a couple online plans made out of construction lumber. Decided to use metal and not waste as much space on structure. 2×4's waste a lot of space. ;-)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

102 very hot, sunny, sweltering degrees here in San Diego today. That's way too hot for this fat old man.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
At 11:15 AM it a balmy 107 degrees out here in the cactus patch with 15% humidity under mostly clear blur skies with a few puffy clouds off to the north.

Went out to the shop a bit earlier to turn on the A/C … Will be back out there trying out the lathe again … I've got to re-learn how to turn … seems I've lost the touch, but practice will revise the skill.

So sad about the Fire Fighter, Prayers are with the family.

Hey Alaska Guy, I'll trade you about 20 degrees and let you have a bit more summer while I would like to be a bit cooler …

And for the wood rack, Capt'n K wants us to believe that it is all due to some shrewd design … Yes blind luck! We used to call that SWAG engineering … (Scientific Wild Ass Guess).
But I do think it turned out really great. Kudos my friend.


----------



## bandit571

West Liberty, OH….has a "tractor fest" this weekend….













































Weather is nice!....along with about a mile of vendors…









So….I went Rust Hunting…









Looks like I have a bit of work to do…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Hey Alaska Guy, I ll trade you about 20 degrees and let you have a bit more summer while I would like to be a bit cooler …

- Grumpymike
[/QUOTE]
Wouldn't that be great if we could do that. My garden and greenhouse would love it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> West Liberty, OH….has a "tractor fest" this weekend…. - bandit571


 Thanks for sharing. I miss being able to take a short drive and attend that event. :-(

Finished the last piece on lumber cart today. Glued a thin sheet of wood to side where sheet goods rest. 








Sheet metal was going to cost 5x a sheet 5mm birch ply. The wood is needed to keep shelve lumber from sticking out and interfering with sheets. Which means I can now post it as project on LJ, as before it was not made of wood? LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> West Liberty, OH….has a "tractor fest" this weekend….
> 
> - bandit571


Now I'm homesick. I drove most of those shown and a couple other brands.


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, that is one beautiful view you get to enjoy. I am so very envious.

Rick, not to worry my neighbor is a real stand up guy and he's definitely going to take good care of my garage. The kicker is trying to find someone in my area willing to take on a small job like this. They are all busy with bigger fish to fry. Then to top it off hunting seasons are just beginning. That could tie this up thru the winter.

So any of you guys ever reload buck shot? I've loaded thousand of shot shells for birds: duck, geese, chuckars, pheasants, and quail. Buck shot is a new game. I've been pretty successful with #4 buck. However, 00 buck ain't working out so well. All the data I have is not working in the new Win AA hulls. Just can't get 9 pellets in the hull. I'm thinking I need to experiment with different wads. Now that is something I've never done, test rounds on my own. This next week will be a first for me. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## bandit571

Could always go back to "Buck & Ball" loads….

They had about half the tractors that usually show up for the Fest. And, the Steamers didn't show either, with the "Hit & Miss Engines"....


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

103 horribly hot degrees here in San Diego today. Set records yesterday. Think we'll break 'em today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 103 horribly hot degrees here in San Diego today. Set records yesterday. Think we ll break em today.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Think winter.

You'll feel better.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bandit571

77 partly sunny degrees outside….neighbor is "placing" a concrete walk-way/sidewalk…..sackrete and a small batch mixer….glad I am too old to be doing concrete. 









Snow is a 4-letter word that George Carlin forgot about….
One plane about done, started in the the second one..









Just sitting around right now….they did get the (1.5 yard) pour done…still have about half a pallet of full bags left over…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Goodbye hot weather, goodbye summer, hello fall, hello bow season. Trees are already dropping leaves and turning yellow here in south western colorady. Predicting cold weather starting tuesday. Snow for parts of eastern colorady. Have to drain swamp cooler line tomorrow, supposed to be 32 overnight on Tuesday night. What a change. It is about 93 here now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Uh, thanks, AlaskaGuy, but looking at that picture makes me think that I can stand the heat for another day or two. Out of curiosity, just what had you been eating to cause that effect?


----------



## Grumpymike

Blaster Stumps, as I look at my new weather station sitting here on my desk,m it's indicating 108 degrees with 15% humidity ... And your talking about cold weather and snow


> ? Do you grow that stuff your self


----------



## BlasterStumps

Some folks we know have a place down there in Surprise. They're up in Wisconsin for the summer. Seems to me a good plan if it is that hot down there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping out at 77/78° F & sunny. We got a lucky break. The smoke from Canadian forest fires didn't make it ;-)) I suppose what I smelled in the air the other evening was an after dark burn barrel. We are in total burn ban, so it was probably smothered to make smoke rather than bright flames.



> Goodbye hot weather, goodbye summer, hello fall, hello bow season. Trees are already dropping leaves and turning yellow here in south western colorady. Predicting cold weather starting tuesday. Snow for parts of eastern colorady.
> - BlasterStumps


*BlasterStumps* Welcome aboard. Do you bugle elk when bow hunting?

*AG* That is a unique snow blower. ;-)



> 77 partly sunny degrees outside….neighbor is "placing" a concrete walk-way/sidewalk…..sackrete and a small batch mixer….glad I am too old to be doing concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


That mixer brings back memories. When I was about 11 or 12 dad poured a cement irrigation ditch. It was a short section in an area that was a PIA to irrigate, somewhere between 250 and 300 feet long. He made a 12 foot long form. There was no power in the field. He bolted a angle iron on the fly wheel and attached the end of a pitch fork handle so I could crank it. I whiled away many hot 90 plus degree summer afternoons under the Idaho sun making that mixer go round and round. It took most of the day to mix about 2/3 of a yard by hand in the mixer. Probably easier than doing it in a wheel barrow with a hoe. I didn't know any better. It was just a normal activity on the farm between feeding and milking. I used to tell people I retired at 18. When they asked how it did that, I tell them I came to town, became an electrician. We only work ½ days and get 2 days a week off ;-))


----------



## Firewood

It's 75° and cloudy with 69% RH. Had some rain today, more coming throughout the week. It's also going to get chilly here. Highs will be in the 50's and 60's.

AlaskaGuy - I want to respond, but I got nothin. Except maybe - what the hell was in that snow cone you ate?

GrumpyMike - Tell me more about that new fangled weather station.

CaptK - The rack looks great, as always. And if it would have been too tall you could have just let some air out of the tires.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

DBob that was a good one.

BStumps it's bow season here in my part of the world as well. Temps are going down here as well. No snow expected for some time.

I watched a couple of You Tube and found the solution to my buckshot reloading. Tried a few out today. pretty darn impressive results.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Are you hunting deer in the farm lands?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Topamax "Do you bugle elk when bow hunting?"

Haven't gone out hunting for probably 30+ years now. Used to. Even had a call diaphragm for elk. I was terrible at it. Never got a shot on elk. Shot at deer but missed by a mile. Not much of a hunter I'm afraid.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was 101° yesterday, 82° today and should be 53° tomorrow and 50° on Tuesday for the highs. A good chance of rain and maybe some snow tomorrow. I hope the whole area gets good moisture. Are several large fires around and a lot of evacuations in place. Has been too dry for too long up here.

AG I can handle your weather but maybe try premium gas in the snow blower. I am ready for cooler temps here.

Nice lumber rack Klutz. Sometimes wish mine was movable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hoping for relief for all the fire areas, with cooler temps and precipitation. My friend in Denver said it was 100 yesterday and expecting snow on Tuesday I think. Here it's 67 this morning and going to 90. I was looking forward to highs in 60s, but it looks like they've taken that out. More like upper 70s next week.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 91 yesterday, it's 73 right now and won't creep much higher.

WWBob, I didn't put in for any tags this year my hunting buddy was going to be to busy with getting his shop built and set up. Sure am hoping to do some bird hunting, though.

BStumps, I'm in the same boat as far as elk hunting. I did manage to call in a couple but they winded me just enough to be out of range. I needed them at 40 yds and they just wouldn't close the distance. I have knocked down several deer with my 25.06. A couple of years ago my buddy and I drew elk hair tags. I bought a real nice 280, bought a Leupold scope, worked up real good load. Then I got to enjoy 10 lovely days strolling thru the forest and mountains. The only elk I saw were those on the wrong side of the road in a posted alfalfa field. Such is my luck.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to Ya'll on this fine day.
Right now at 10:am it's 96 degrees and climbing … 20% humidity with clear blue skies. The flaf is limp and hanging along the pole.

*Stumps* There are allot of folks that winter here in Surprise, The population triples during the winter months where the temp averages around 75 degrees every day and it's below zero at home … I retired here from Kansas City, and I just hated the snow and ice in the winters. Living here we see maybe two days of frost in the winter. If the pool temp is not above 75 degrees I don't go swimming, but there are those that do … my neighbor swims laps every day, rain or shine.

*Firewood* My new weather station is a two part thing, Part one is outside in a shaded spot and it communicates via radio signal to the base station that sits on my desk. It not only reads the outside data, temp, Humidity and forecas,t but also reads the inside temps and humidity … There are tons of 'em on the internet with all kinds of bells and whistles, but this one fit in an area amongst the clutter on my desk, and the price was right so I made this choice. I really like it.

WEll it's back out to the shop and see if I can make that bowl gouge do what I want …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Sure, that's still hot, but it beats the heck out of yesterday's 104!

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It is cooler today in Phoenix than yesterday? 
Partly sunny, 107° & 16% RH middle of afternoon. 
Steady breeze is blowing. Not too bad in shade.

Red Flag warnings posted, due low humidity, wind, and temperatures.

The cool down predicted for Tuesday is supposed to bring desert temps back near normal for Sept, but only for a couple days. Best part will be overnight lows around 68°? 
That will be almost winter jacket weather for some desert rats. :-0)

Packed up the lumber cart with wood, and cleaned up the 'metal' shop mess this morning. 
Just in time to fix a couple borked vehicles next week. Wife lost electric cooling fan, and AC doesn't work unless she is moving down highway. :-0( Son is complaining about noisy strut that needs replaced. Lucky me.

Posted the lumber cart as project. It barely meets rules for being made of wood?


Enough babble, time for a nap.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

The smoke in the air has been absolutely horrible all day here today. No breeze so it is just staying. Yuk! Been trying to stay inside. Sure be glad when they get the fires under control. I'll bet the fire fighters will be too.


----------



## bandit571

3 very bad thunderstorms have gone through here…..things seem to have settled down, for now…

1st one raised a couple shingles on the roof over the kitchen…..and we had a waterfall from that….

Have had just enough rain to cause the Dungeon Creek to run across the shop floor….
3rd storm just missed to the south of town…

70 degrees, 4mph winds, lots of water….

Got the Panel saw all cleaned up..









Long before the rain came….even got a plane rehabbed..









Seems to work…









Might come in handy…


----------



## Timbozo

The California bay area is bonkers. It passed 107 in San Jose yesterday, and the central coast (Paso Robles) set an all-time high at 117. That and the smoke… it's not a good week to be outside.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A high of 57° and a half inch of rain today. Sure felt nice for a change. Also the smoke left our area. Has been bad for some time with several fires around us.

Not a lot of production today. Got started on the drawers today. All the box joints cut and one glued up.


----------



## bandit571

T-storm #4 just left here….T-storm #5 will soon arrive….might be a LONG night..


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy crap are we ever getting blown out. We've had gust to 45mph and are suppose to get some over 50mph. i've got white birch trees in the front yard. They self prune themselves. Now with this wind my yard is littered with limbs.

Tomorrow I'm headed off to get my trolling motor and do some hunting for bird shot and primers. Guess cleaning the yard will have to wait .


----------



## bandit571

#6 T-storm is rolling through…BIG light show, lots of noise…not much wind….Dungeon Creek is still going acroos the shop's floor…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 54° and dry at the moment. We had some thunder roll through last night, but to be honest, I have no idea if we got any rain from it. There is rain coming later this morning and will gang around through part of the afternoon. I don't think we will see 60° today.

Going to breakfast with some friends this morning. My jointer knives should be ready for pickup at Woodcraft. So you know what I'll be doing after I pick then up. I already replaced bearing, adjusted the tables and I noticed the belt pullies were not aligned quite right, so took care of that too.

*Bandit* - it looks like that plane is cutting good as new again.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Gray cloudy skies this Tuesday morning. No sunrise, just flat orange light diffused by clouds.
85° with 49% RH at 7am. 
Strong breeze for this early in the morning? Something is blowing into neighborhood!
High of 99° forecast this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's been raining all night and most of this morning so far and the temps have dropped. Current temp is 54 and may not make it out of the 50's today. It's just wet and miserable outside.

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while, I've been busy cleaning up some of my old hand planes so I can sell them. I've got way to many and need to clean house. I've read all ur entry's and I have only one question, what the hell is a "chuckars" *Burly Bob*? I've never heard of one. Is it an animal, mineral or what?

I've had a sick pooch for the last couple of days. I don't know what was wrong with her, but she's had the trots lately. She eats everything she finds on the ground and just won't leave stuff alone. I think she's part Yorkie and part Vacuum Cleaner.

Here's what I've been working on. Remember those planes I got from my cousin, well here are three of them cleaned up.









Well, I don't want to bother you boys any longer, so I guess I'll go out and make a mess in the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Kinda warm today, around 90. No rain.
The last time I used my jointer it was out of alignment. I'll be needing to fix that. I hate working on the jointer.


----------



## Grumpymike

And a great big Howdy to ya'LL
'Tis a fine day here in the cactus patch, with cloudy skies and the temps in the double digit area for the first time in months … the flag is limp on the pole without a flicker. Come on and give us some rain … I'm getting tired of blowing the dust out of the rain gauge.

I put a set of feet on the lathe yesterday, and found out that 1/2" bolts won't fit into a 1/2" hole … So I had to take off the legs and re bore the holes to an American 1/2" on my Grizzly lathe … Now getting the legs off was a challenge for sure … but with a floor jack and a piece of a 4X6 I was able to pick up one end of the lathe at a time, remove the legs and re bore them. ... but now I have some 'anti scoot' feet on the machine so that when I have a somewhat unbalanced piece on it it will not walk and wobble across the shop …

The humming birds are in 'Circus Mode' out side my office window today, I don't know if it is the cooler weather or what, but they are quite playful today, more than normal.

Well heading back out to the shop to see if I can remember how to use a bowl gouge …

Be safe in what you do.


----------



## bandit571

5" + of rain last night…..and a LOT of noise…
Have to wear a "halter"...









For a month….

80s around here, and very sticky….Dungeon Creek is just starting to dry up….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. This little cool down is nice, but tomorrow it starts to warm up again.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening!

Had a nasty pop up monsoon shower blow through area. Winds gusting enough to push trees sideways, thunder, lightning; the works. Then poof it stopped.
Only 0.1" inch accumulation at my place, a gauge 2 miles away reported 1/2", not bad for 5 minutes of rain?

Looking out window as I type this, has started to storm again. Radar shows a couple more cells heading this way as storm front blows SW to ENE across the my side of metro valley. No sunset viewing tonight. :-(

*Bandit* Cool new jewelry.  Hope everything monitors well for you!

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

It's 50° with RH at 94%. We only made it to 54° today and it rained on and off all day. Looks like about an inch + in the rain guage.

No jointer knives today. Probably delayed because yesterday was a holiday. Plenty of other things to do though.

*GrumpyMike* - we didn't get many hummers this year. Not sure why not, but we did have a bunch of finches. I ran out of food for them, so bought a bag of premium seed at HD last time I was there. Well, what I put in the feeder a week ago is still in there. They won't touch it! So I took the bag back to HD and they wouldn't take it back because it was open. GRrrr… Well, it wasn't one of my finest moments when I told her then she can do whatever she wants with it and walked out.

*Bandit* - I hope all is well. Keep us posted please. I had to wear one some years back when I was having some chest pains. Turned out to be a false alarm.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much happening around my neck of the woods today. Nothing special during the holiday weekend. Just stayed in away from people, and had a really good meal Monday. The weather has been decent….not too hot, and not too cold. It was 67 for the low this a.m., with all sun and no clabber. It's now 81, and going up to 87. The humidity is at 68%, and a light wind at 5 mph. No chance of rain…..yet…..!!

My gardner is here this morning doing his chores…..mowing, weed eating, blowing, etc. I had / having him trim some bushes, and clean out the flower beds. He's been on my payroll for years, and is very reliable….a rare commodity these days to find someone like that.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

Cold weather giving other folks snow has reached Arizona, as it was 69° at sunrise. 
Clear 75° & 27% RH just after 9am. 
Heading for a high of only 90°, which is more normal for September.

Thanks all the cast iron and concrete, shop is still holding 79°. But air is nice and cool. 

Yesterday was day of transition in shop, just like weather. Cleanup up all the metal fab, played musical chairs with tools, and pulled wife's car in shop to replace electric cooling fans. Got that done after dinner, so it's time to transition shop to working wood? Have a couple machines to repair/rebuild too, hmm? 
So many projects, so little time.

Oops, SWMBO reminded me I have take FIL for drive through Covid test this morning as she has meetings. Obligatory test before his bladder related surgery next week. Vampire visited yesterday collecting blood for preliminary work up. Never a dull moment in Klutz house.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday topped out at around 75 or 76 degrees, and it was great. Temp's are rising again, unfortunately.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

Got up early today to enjoy a 66° morning low at sunrise. 
Shop was down to 71° before I opened the door to cool it down. 
Forecast high is 92° today, so will be wonderful fall day in desert.

Supposed to run some errands today, but it's too beautiful outside to be driving around town. 
I plan to spend as time as possible puttering in work shop!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was 46° and misting when I went for my walk this morning. 2 1/2 miles later it started drizzling. Luckily I was just about done. Quite different than it was walking even last week.

Not much going on hear. Working on some chores around the house that need doing.

Gotta run. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

garage sale/grocery run this morning…film at 2300 hrs…..

Had Fog Delays this morning….97% humidity will tend to do that….still warm and sticky outside…yuck.

Trying to cloud up and do …something….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
It's a wonderful cool morning and at 10:AM it's still at 81 degrees … a cool 81 degrees, with 22% humidity a great break from the triple digit weather that we are so used to.

Still trying to learn the bowl gouge on the lathe … I'm gaining on it but this old mind is just slower than it was back in the day … but just think, we have learned patience over the years and now I know why.

Ya'll have a great day and do it safely.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 (?) Mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny how cool has a different meaning in Phoenix. If it was 81 here in the morning, it would mean the day was going to be miserable hot.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Right Bill, but they have that "dry" heat.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's 91° with 13% RH at 3:30pm.

Only feel like your sweating if you get active outside, but you are sweating constantly.
You also gain thinner blood as get used to living in heat, so your heat tolerance improves. 
Can tolerate working in shop with fans running till about 105° by end of summer. 
Limit was 95° back in June. 

BTW - If it were even 50% RH now, I would be inside with the AC; instead I am outside messing with tedious job of setting up of new rail/style bit set for 1-1/4. material. Only 0.010" out of alignment right now, should have it fixed this time. Third try is charm right? sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Weather: "Dark…and continued dark until morning"

According to the Hippy-Dippy Weatherman…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our daughter was on evacuation alert this week. She is in an older area with the houses built reasonably. The likelihood of the fire getting there without very high abnormal winds is low, but nothing is impossible. We don't have any fires close, but 2 idiots set fires on the medians of 2 freeways in the last 2 days. You never know when one will show up. WE are right above a state hwy with forest land connecting to the back of our property.

Temps in the 80s with humidity down around 15% is prime conditions for crown fires speeding through the tree tops. My handy little 14" chainsaw would not start. 2 more options, the 28" Stihl and my 12" electric tree pruner. Both will cut the row of trees coming to the house if necessary. Maybe the mayor and fire marshal will get their heads out of where the sun never shines if they continue to see these fires expanding, but then again the idiots may have to see them burning their doorsteps before they get it! Would be nice to see them consider enforcing the fire code here.

This last decade WA set records burning up to 500,000 acres per year. Right now WA has 900,000 acres burning. CA has the 2nd and 3rd largest fires in state history burning; 2,000,000 acres. OR has 800,000 acres burning. Smokey weekend predicted ;-(

If they keep adding 50% to the record every couple years the whole state will burn at the same time in 20 years ;-( OR is a little bigger with a 100,000 fewer acres burning. It should take them about 5 years longer. CA has 2,000,000 burning. They should max out burning the whole state in about 20 years too at the current expansion rates.

Maybe it is time to build houses more than 10 or 15 feet apart?

Good news around the corner. Gloomy wet days will be coming soon. They are looking better and better ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Friday Morning!

It's sunny with pleasant 68° & 41% RH just after sunrise this morning in Phoenix east valley.

Forecast high is 95° today, climbing back to 105° the rest of weekend. 
Oh well was fun while cooler temperatures lasted.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

A cloudy 59 degrees outside….MIGHT hit 70 today….

Bugs have been "singing" since the last week of August…..when they start, it is 6 weeks until frost…about the 1st week in Oct. ?

Top of the morning to ya…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm finally able to get on the 'net, as it went down yesterday morning around 11:00 or so…Off all day and all night. Having no 'net, I have 2 DVD players….One is a Blu-Ray so we were able to at least watch some movies. Came back on around 10:30 this a.m. We'll see how long it last, as we have the sorriest internet service around…..rural…!!!

It was 68 for a low, with plenty of clabber hanging in the air. The humidity is at 72%, and the wind is nil at 1 mph. It's 78 now, and getting up to 84. Rain forecast for tomorrow, nut I'm skeptical on that. Feels like 85 right now.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well here we are at 84 degrees this morning with a bit of cloud cover and a mild breeze, ya can see the whole flag in the breeze.

*firefighterontheside* Yeppers, when it gets down into the low 80's, we are looking for a sweater or a jacket because we shiver in the 70's …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Something weird is happening with my local weather Listening to shop radio, and DJ said it might rain? 
Was sunny earlier, forecast still shows sunny online with zero chance of rain. 
So why did clouds move in a couple hours ago, turning sky gray with RH holding at 31% @ 88° ?
hmm.
Confused decided to check up on the weather pundits, and found this water vapor map:








Phoenix valley might squeeze a sprinkle of rain out of these clouds this afternoon?

The only constant in the weather, is that is keeps changing. LOL


----------



## Firewood

Well, at getup time it was 52° with 94% RH. The high temp today was 57° so not much movement. And it's been wet and overcast all day. The rain will continue through the night.

Spent a good part of the day putting an OTA antenna up in the garage trusses. And then pulling the coax from way up there down to the basement. I got lucky and found a path on first try. No drilling required - woohoo!

On this 19th anniversary of the senseless attack that changed us all, let us never forget.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A yucky, yucky day in WW, smoke moved in for the next few days, mid 70s and about 75%. Fire hazard is greatly reduced. I smoked up the place smoking Salmon after yesterday's smoke cleared and before the big nasty batch came in. I wasn't sure it the nasty atmosphere would affect the salmon or not.

I can't get the 14" chainsaw to start. Probably needs the carb rebuilt. It is a Poulan, cheap! I bought it because it was cheap and my 041 Super Stihl was a PIA for limbing. I got my money's worth out of it. It has enough issues it isn't worth fixing. Probably get another because the Stihl is too much to handle unnecessarily after 70 ;-))

I doubt we ever forget 9-11, Sort of like December 7th, a day that will live in infamy.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been out of the loop and haven't had time to check in. Hope everyone is doing well.

I got a call around 11:30 am on Thursday. My Mom's house was on fire, fully engulfed. I had my go bag filled and hit the road. By the time I hit the freeway I knew the cause and that was confirmed later. Mom had a grease fire on the stove. So 3.5 hrs later I'm standing in front of what use to be Mom's home. It wasn't pretty, but not as bad as I had expected. But it is a total loss. Mom's fine, My niece's kids, who were staying with her are fine. There's been a ton of work since. Lot's of salvage. Well, salvage of what could be salvaged. I have one more trip back to get what ever is left.

I'll post a few pics tomorrow. I've got a couple of things from the shadow box I made my Dad with his USAF stuff over 30 years ago. I was hoping to find his original Army Air Corps insignia but no luck so far. I did find his high school portrait in really great condition. Mom was very happy about that.

Pretty much looks all my plans for this fall on the back burner.. Pun intended! On the very crass upside, I won't have to travel to do repairs on that crappy mobile home out in the middle of nowhere. It's a 70 mile trip to the lumberyard or hardware store.

So I'll be off and on for a week or so. You all take real good care of your selves. Oh yeah. GO out and up grade you insurance policies. My mom's are not that high!!! Make inventories, photos and values. Store them well for events like this.

My best,
BurlyBob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang! I'm sorry to hear that BBob, but the important thing is that mom and the kids are ok. It sucks to lose the mementos, I know. When we have house fires, we do our best to save that stuff as it's what means the most. Houses can be replaced, but dad's insignia cannot. I hope you find it.

The cool weather I've been hoping for didn't really materialize. At least it's not hot, but I was looking forward to sitting outside in the 50s this week. Instead it's 70 and supposed to be cloudy all day.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a cool 56 out this morning with dew on the grass. The temp will only shoot up to around 65 today with expect rain later tonight.

*Burly Bob*, sorry for you and your moms misfortune. That's the one thing about fires, they destroy everything in it's path. I hope you find everything you're looking for in the ashes. Oh ya, how's the smoke in your area from the wild fires?

The other day I posted some of my planes for sale and wow was I surprised at the overwhelming amount of response from not only around here but, around the country. Over 300 views on FB already and about two dozen text so far. I haven't even answered this mornings texts yet. It's overload!

*Capt Klutz*, where are you *G. Mike* on that weather map so the rest of us know where you are.

Alrighty then, I've got to get back to answering those text, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 67° & 54% RH this morning just after sunrise. Heading for 99° today?
Air is still, and layer of overcast hazy clouds in sky was sort of ominous looking as sun turned them orange. 
An hour later and we have gray sky with flat light; looks more like a winter day, than September?

*BurlyBob* - Sorry to read about your misfortune. Glad everyone is safe. Stay that way. 

*Don* - Good for you on FB sale! Wood working seems to be way too popular right now. Local CL and FB listings for TS and other wood working tools are at lowest numbers I have seen in long time. Couple weeks ago we had one $2500 Unisaw posted, where we normally have half dozen or more $1000+ cabinet saws listed. Anything priced cheap disappears in record time, especially considering the winter visitors have not arrived yet.

Enough babble, need to hit the shop while it is cooler.

Have a great day!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

It's with a sad heart that I hear of Burley Bob's misfortune in the B-B family. Bob, if there is anything we can do to help, other than our prayers, please let us know.

It was 75 degrees at 7:AM with 25% humidity and broken clouds with just a bit of sun peeking thru. It's supposed to get up to 99 degrees today, and back to triple digits next week … I'm really getting tired of super hot weather and this break has been enjoyed for sure.

I was in the shop for a while yesterday, and still trying to master the bowl gouge … I think I'm improving. but it is a slow process … I have forgotten all of the "touches" and "techniques" I used to have. well practice makes perfect right?? I look at the fruit bowl I turned a while back and say to my self, "ya see ya can do that"

Well off to the shop to putter with a couple of projects and try my hand on the lathe again … Be safe in what you do my friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. Sorry to hear about your fire and the loss. At least everyone is okay, but at her age it has to be a really traumatic blow. All my best.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Morning of Sept /12 /2020

Clear, 28 expecting a high of 58 today.

BBob, sorry about the fire. Fires are so devastating.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got the trailer unloaded and stuffed my garage full of stuff. The smoke hear is getting pretty thick. Should be here for another day or 2. It's like living in a fog. We've called it a day, everyone is tired, sore and getting grumpy.

I'm going to try and heal up a little as my back is telling to be nice to it.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts, your the best there is.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It finally made it to the 60's today. But the humidity was hovering between 94 and 100% all day long. The rain guage looks to have over 3" from the last few days. We need the rain, but it sure would be nice to see the sun again.

*Bbob* - I'm sorry to hear about your mom's house. I'm sure glad everyone is ok.

*WWBob* - I bought two Craftsman chainsaws back when I had to clear a spot for our house in '98. Those are rebranded Poulans. My son has one now and I still have the other. They are cheap, but they sure cut up a bunch of trees!

Hey, with all that smoke in the air, why not just hang those fish on the clothes line?

All kidding aside, these fires are sure causing everyone fits on the west side of the country. I'll say a prayer for all of you and the firefighters on the front lines of hell. Hang in there.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally a morning below 60 to sit out and drink my coffee. It's 59.
FEMA has deployed 2 teams like mine to Oregon to assist with recovery efforts, one from Washington and one from Utah. They will not fight fire, but are there to locate missing or deceased persons and whatever else they can help with. Our teams are also very good at surveying damage and logging data into gps to provide a clear picture of the damage.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Not much to tell around my neck of the woods. It was 64 for the low this a.m., Plenty of clabber in the air, and the humidity is at 72%, The wind is light at 4 mph. perfect day to be on the water trying to catch a mess of fish. But…that's not to be for me. I think my fishing and catching days are over. My back seems to be getting worse. The high will get to 84, and no rain in sight for several days yet.

BBob…...Sure was sorry to hear of your moms misfortune with the house fire. It's hard to keep an eye on the elderly all the time. That almost happened to my m-i-l awhile back. She was cooking something on the stove, for got about it, and the grease caught on fire. She had gone to the mail box when it started. Luckily my s-i-l was there and was able to put it out. She's 86 and should even of been cooking. She needs to be in a nursing home. Glad to hear your mom is ok and unharmed. Everything we hold dear in life can be snuffed out just that quick, like keepsakes, mementos, and the home…..!! And take it easy on the back, and don't overdo- Been there….done that.

Bill…..Like you sitting on your porch drinking coffee, I stumble out to our sunroom every morning and have my coffee….I watch the deer (they are around here often), squirrels, birds, and even had a tortoise or two come into the yard. Nothing like a peaceful morning drinking joe and enjoying nature…..!!

Mike…..What's gonna be your next project…?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Mornings continues to be frosty until the sun hits.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 78° this morning for low, have 92° & 28% RH outside ~11am. 
Heading for 103° this afternoon, which is slightly above normal for September.

Slept late today, due too much shop time yesterday. 
I am not complaining, in a great mood for spending all day in shop working with wood! Would have been nirvana if the temp had not hit 100 and chase me into HVAC ~4pm.

Spent the day working at TS and router table. Finally getting to SWMBO requested blanket chest. She reminded me that I started it almost exactly one year ago, when I machined rough lumber down to size. 
How does she remember this crap? lol
Frame and panel design with extended tenons. Got all the frames cut to size and profiles machined, and extended tenons cut. Wishing I had a nice mortise machine right about now, just don't use one enough to justify the space/money. 
Pictures later when it looks like more than a pile of half finished parts. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter yucky, yucky day in WW, smokier and more dense than yesterday I believe. Ol' Sol is a little orange dot in the sky ;-( Smoke to be clear by 11 AM tomorrow and rain this coming week. It was 62° F in the house this morning. Time to fire up the furnace. Should get close to 70° today.

Sorry to hear about your mom's fire,* BBob.* We were worried about our mom. She would boil the pots and pans dry setting off the smoke detector. LB would catch it going off when he stopped by. Sometimes she would call him. The neighbor told us it went off more than we knew and she would go over to help. Worst part was in early dementia her memory was failing but we had no right to move her because she was cognizant enough to make her own decisions even though they were in her worst interests ;-(( Fortunately, she was not doing much cooking.

*Mike,* I will admit I got a lot of wood cut with it too. I was always having to adjust the carburetor to keep it idling and starting. The clutch that disconnects the chain when idling burned out. I crammed it into the run position and it ran. I left it alone until the end and it keep cutting ;-) Since fire season is almost over and I'm not planning on any logging I'll probably wait until spring so the warranty does not run out setting in the garage all winter. I can still wrestle with the 26" Sthil if an emergency strikes. The problem here is the underbrush was a barrier to fire 20 years ago and the humidity prevented crown fires. Today the underbrush is fuel and the humidity drops to crown fire range more than I thought. I checked humidity in the area when my new weather station showed 10 to 15% lower than my old mechanical humidity gauge. ;-(( The old one in accurate in the mid-range, but below 40% it doesn't know what to show.

My smoked Salmon disappeared yesterday. The kids and grandkids had a BBQ indoors due to situation outdoors here is WW ;-(( They had it to celebrate SWMBO putting up with me for 50 years. Her old ring has worn out to where it is in danger of falling apart and the diamond being lost. I got her a new one. Thought about getting her 50 carats for 50 years ;-) The only place we will ever afford 50 carats (sic) is in the grocery store ;-( She convinced me it is safe to wear one now that I'm retired, so I yielded.

When I was an 2nd year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is the short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob. Congratulations on 50 years. That's a long time: half a century. Well done.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 66°, calm and not very sunny. But no rain today. The total in the rain guage was 3.5".

Yesterday I finished up the coax run. I now get a much stronger signal and get a few more stations.

I need to remount the microwave to move it out about another inch or so. It's not vented outside and the cabinet is partially blocking the inside vents.

*Rick* - I have the lumber for the hall table acclimating in the shop. I'll start it when we get back from Arizona. We leave this coming Saturday. So just checking off some other projects until then.

*WWBob* - I rarely take off my wedding ring. I should remove it more than I do. I've seen pictures of guys who caught their ring on something and literally skinned the entire finger down to the bone. The only thing left was the fingernail. Yeeks!

Oh, and happy anniversary. That's an awesome milestone. I'm just a couple years behind you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a phone call this morning from a dear friend in Condon, my home town. The fire had flared up again and the house was fully engulfed, again! The elevated deck around the house was partially destroyed and a decision was made to let it burn itself out As they could not safely fight the fire A decision I totally agree with. Eventually someone obtained a tracked excavator from the county road dept and put to use knocking down walls to spread out the debris. They soaked it down once and for all. So where Mom and Dad's house once stood there is now a pile of rubble. We're going back Tuesday to collect what we can out of the garden shed and bring Mom's car home.

As you can imagine Mom's on that emotional roller coaster. It's just a matter of time now dealing with the insurance. As you've all heard the other side of the state is going up in flames and State Farm is back seriously logged. I anticipate this will take well over a month to settle. I found out today that her insurance coverage was seriously low. They never upgraded their coverage since they bought the place in '76….. My serious advice to all of you, check your insurance coverage, update and increase it!!! Document all your possessions and property, then store it in a fireproof safe. Virtually all my Mom's important paperwork is now ashes. Please don't let that happen to any of you.

My Best,
Bob


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I found out today that her insurance coverage was seriously low. They never upgraded their coverage since they bought the place in 76….. My serious advice to all of you, check your insurance coverage, update and increase it!!! Document all your possessions and property, then store it in a fireproof safe. Virtually all my Mom s important paperwork is now ashes. Please don t let that happen to any of you.
> 
> My Best,
> Bob
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob, sorry to hear about what you and your mom are having to deal with. I thought our insurance estimate was quite high for our house in '18 but considering the labor and materials to rebuild, it makes sense. I'm partially concerned it may now be too low, if our house was demolished now, material costs, lumber specifically, could be very expensive, on the order of tens of thousands of dollars more. It's actually due at the end of the month and I think a chat with my agent might not be a bad idea before then.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, That's exactly what I'm going to do in a few weeks. Once I'm past this issue with my Mom, I'm setting down and doing a full inventory, photos, DVD and the whole 9 yards. I'm also going to up all my coverage levels.

You ought to see my garage. It's stuff full of my Mom's stuff. Tomorrow I go back for the last load and say a few goodbyes. The toughest will be at my Dad's headstone. Damn I miss him.

Pretty sure I won't be making any sawdust for the rest of the year. I can't get to my tools. I'm hoping I can get my boat parked in the back like I always do over the winter. There are so many things I've got to deal with. Trying to keep them in a decent order is a constant struggle. I'm thinking after tomorrow things will slow down and we can deal with one thing at a time. I've expected something like this but didn't realize all that goes into dealing with it. Oh well, we'll get thru it in due course. Could be worse, could be raining!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's chilly this morning with dew on the grass here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 55 and warming up to 72 with lots of sunshine.

*Burly Bob*, I've been painfully reading your message and You have my heartfelt condolences on your mom's house. It's got to be a pain going through those charred memories. I feel terribly sorry for you and your family. Are you going to keep mom close to you now that you have her things there?

*WI Mike*, be safe on your journey to AZ. Report in when you get back.

That's all I have for now gang, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Don, that's the plan. We're headed back in a few minutes to get the last of it.

Catch you later.


----------



## bandit571

49 partly cloudy degrees outside….almost need a coat….weather seems to have changed…no more 90 degree oven.

Soybeans have turned to brown, corn is in the process….some are cutting corn down for Silage….leaves around here are starting to change colour…

Finger got poked today…readings are still lower than what they want. Blood sugar count seems to be in the "normal" range….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was 55° with a DP of 55° when I headed out for a 5 mile walk this morning. I did pretty good, but started to run out of steam about the last half mile. It looks like it'll be a pretty nice day today. Mid 70's and hazy skies due to all the smoke from out west.

I'm getting pressure to start packing for our trip, so that'll be today's big project.

*Bbob* - I felt so bad to hear about your mom's house, and then to hear it flared up again! Talk about getting kicked when you're already down!! Its definitely not what you were planning to do this fall, but you'll get through it.

*Bandit* - This morning on my walk I was noticing the same thing. Leaves are already turning and starting to fall, the brush growing along the county roads us already rust brown. But now that we've had some rain the grass sure is greening up.

Don - Thanks for the well wishes. Unlike cruising, I'll be on-line while out west, so will keep tabs and chime in once in a while.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, you'll get through this, it'll just take time. The best part about the whole deal is no one was seriously injured or worse, especially kids. If one of them didn't make it out, the situation would be so much worse. You all still have each other and an unfortuate garage chock full of someone else's stuff, that too will be rectified with time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Some of you may be having lower temperatures and having the leaves starting to change colors, but it's sure not like that around here.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey, gang. I got back this afternoon with the last of the salvageable crap! And I do mean Crap!!! Looks like I've got maybe 2-3 more days work cleaning up the debris. That means hauling, toting and tearing down. Basically grunt work. It's not like I've never done that before. I can't get the debris hauled off for quite sometime. We've got to let it sit to insure no further flareups. I'm cool with that.

My garage/shop smells like a house fire. Go figure, right.

Like you know if you were in the same situation,. You'd being doing exactly what I'm doing. Thankfully, I'm retired, in reasonably good health and can deal with this effectively. The other blessing is that my money situation is such I don't have to worry about any cost we incur. I can cover them.

I'm going back next week to do more clean up. That's when I go up to the cemetery and have a conversation with my Dad.

Once again, I can't preach this hard enough to you all. Check your Insurance coverage and get it updated !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And we're getting back towards wunnerful days here in WW at 75° F and high smoke, not really too noticeable, almost like high overcast.

Sorry to hear about the double hit *BBob.* That has to be about the worst situation you could find yourself in ;-(( We have an escalator on our insurance, but I will definitely double check it. Thanks for the reminder.

Have a safe trip *Mike.*

Thanks for congrats on the 50th. SWMBO says there will not be another ;-( Our son got married on Feb 29th so their 50th will be in 2208 ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's tuning out to be another beautiful day. The sun is already shinning and the temps are pleasant at 61 and will warm up to 78 today.

*WW Bob*, I must have missed your anniversary announcement. Happy Anniversary! But, I don't think I'll be around to celebrate your son's anniversary in 2208. LOL

*WI Mike*, when you go out west, It would be cool to get a picture of yourself with Grumpy Mike and Captain Klutz if you have the time that is.

Hey guys, I picked up this sweet little plane yesterday. But I had to travel an hour just to get it. I hope it was worth it. It's a Shelton, unknown size but it's patent date is around 1933.









It's time to do some cleaning up on it now. Yippee Skippee! Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another start to a cool morning here in the high Ozark mountains. It was 62 for a low, with lots of clabber, but no rain. It's now 71 with 78% humidity and the wind is 0 mph. The high will be 84…maybe.

We got some sad news late yesterday and last night. My brother-in law died last night from a brain aneurysm about 11:00 p.m. They found him yesterday in the hall where he lived, called the paramedics, and he knew nothing or anyone. He stopped taking his meds, quit going to dialysis, and I think he was ready to end it. He fought it for 5 years. That wasn't living…..that was just existing…..1 My wife is on her way to L.R. airport to catch a plane to Texas. Be gone a week or more….! I'm holding the fort down here.

Don…...You're just "plane crazy"....! You're gonna have to build a plane till to hold them all. If you already have one, you'll need a bigger one….lol….!!

Mike…..Have a safe trip out to Arizona, and better yet, have fun….!! Sneak away, go out to the desert, and look for arrowheads….!! We have a good collection of arrowheads we found in New Mexico and parts of Arizona, and Texas. That was years ago when we both were younger and felt better, health wise.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rick,

Sorry to hear about your BIL, I lost an Aunt to an aneurysm. They come out of nowhere. My condolences.

I can echo the clabber, we're at 66 and overcast. I wonder if this is from all the smoke.

Stay comfy folks.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

42 degrees, showers off and on, occasional light breeze.

*Firewood*
Speaking of leaves, ours have been turning for a while now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

92 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hit 106° with 6% RH this afternoon in Phoenix east valley.
Overnight lows are forecast in lower 70's, but I measured 78° this morning?

Have had hazy skies off-on from CA fires this week. Can smell it occasionally too. 
Not a camp fire smell, but a foul burning house/car/plastic/rubber stink. 
Can not imagine being in LA or NW right now. Makes me sad and scared to even consider the respiratory challenges folks are facing.

*Rick* Condolences on BIL. Keep your chin up and enjoy your time while the misses is away.

*BurlyBob* Words escape me on your Mother's situation. You are a hero in my book.

*Mike* Sure your AZ trip will be a success. Weather is decent in mornings, so be sure to do outside stuff early. Let me know if you need some help.

+1 *Don* is 'plane crazy'. hehe

Have not been able to work in shop this week.  
- Waiting on new spiral cut router bits for home made mortise jig I found hiding in a storage box.

- FIL had out patent surgery for folly catheter Monday. Extra care required.

- Son's remote learning HS culinary class is requiring a ton of effort. 
He's learning professional kitchen methods, not old home economics stuff I had to take in HS. Have to teach the kid how to hand sharpen a butcher knife with a wet stone tonight or tomorrow. Good thing I have a stack of Japanese water stones, and couple oil stones laying around. I use grinder and classic steel when I sharpen kitchen knives, as SWMBO treats our knives like hatchet's. LOL

Enough babble, 
Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful day today. It was 53 to start and made it up to about 80 today. The haze in the air is definitely from western fire smoke. Can't really smell it though. Tomorrow should be cooler still.

Rick, sorry to hear about your BIL. It's such a hard time to deal with such losses these days too since we can't be close to each other like we would like.

On a good note,I may never weedeat again.


----------



## bandit571

Had company, today…not much else got done. I did pick up a few boards…









To build a case for all the taps and dies…

Body of that Stanley 31 has been repaired…..after it had broken in two..









Then cleaned up the repaired areas, and made things flat..again..









Air around this neck of the woods smells smokey…like a bunch of fire pits are burning….

Lows for the week will be into the 40s….not suppose to get out of the 60s for highs all week..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Weather has been near perfect temperature last few days. Upper 50's at night and upper 70's for the highs. Just can't see very far with these hazy skies. We have had a lot of smoke here the last week. About 1/2 mile visibility at best and strong smell. Does not bother me to much but not good for Jamie's asthma. Will be glad when fire season is done this year.

Sorry for all the losses and extra work BBob. Not enjoyable but good you can help salvage what you can and help everyone deal with this.

I knew Don was different and now we know he is just plane crazy. There are a lot of worse things to be…...

Bill I found out that the new wears off after awhile and they give you the job back.

About caught up on projects again. Have one storage chest nearly done for a guy here. Will finish it this weekend I hope. Will be making a delivery run to South Dakota and Wyoming on Friday. Finally get the chest of drawers and the baby crib out of the shop. Have to be careful not to mess them up while working on other things and tired of trying to keep them dust free.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping at 71 F & the smoke is stuck in the clouds. They say it is unhealthy, but I can't smell anything. Minor haze, so it can't be good for you ;-( They reported fining fine tar particles in it.

Sorry to hear about your BIL, Rick. A few weeks ago my SIL was in too much pain. Went to the hospital to die and refused help, morphine only. Sad time of life when it drags out for a few years.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 hot and sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We needed a little rain, we got a lot! The remnants of Sally showed up last night and have been steady most of the day so far. I went out to the shed to see if anything got wet and the shingle underlayment alone is doing a great job of keeping everything dry, almost to the point where I don't need shingles, almost. It was 60 waiting for the bus this morning and has gone up a little so far but it still feels too chilly for my liking. 88 degrees and 88% RH actually feels about right to me, heck after framing most of my shed at 93 degrees and 95% RH, 88 feels like air conditioning.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Rainy, windy about 42 degrees. We are under a wind advisory with gust from 45-60 miles per hour.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. It started out at 61° and sunny. We've climbed all the way to 63° and won't see much more. The hazy skies cleared off for now. Will be even chillier the next day or so.

Sorry to hear about everyone's losses. They're never easy.

When I went to visit my sister a couple months ago, my primary dehumidifier took a crap so I fired up a cheap backup I had. Well, that one took a crap too. Not enough time to shop for a good while house one, so had to pick up what I could for now. The humidity is already down 10% in just a couple hours.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topping running 55 to 71° F and 75 to 95%. We have shadows today, but the air quality is about the same, unhealthy. Ol' Sol is too bright to look at today. It must be clear blue above the smoke.

That sounds like a pretty good unit *Mike*. 89% drop in humidity in a couple hours ;-)

I'm not sure what the deal is with humidity. In the Midwest and on the east coast I suffer in the 90+% humidity. Here in WW it doesn't seem to matter when the % is in the 90s. The temp normally isn't in the 90s, but we have a lot of 80s.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's still really smokey here from the fires on the west side. It's suppose to rain tomorrow night. Hopefully that will clear the smoke and give us some blue skies.

Sorry about your family loss Rick. Those are always tough.

Haven't gotten a darn thing done and doesn't look like I will for something. My garage looks like a tornado hit it. I've been leave the door open all day and it's reducing the house fire smell.

Might go back to doing some reloading tomorrow. At least I can get some of that done.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another great mountain to mountain rainbow.


----------



## bandit571

Need to clean off the bench, tomorrow..and start cutting some Poplar for 2 boxes…


----------



## Firewood

*WWBob* - 89%? It was only a 10% drop. But I'm still happy with that. I like to keep it around 50% RH in the basement. It's just about there.

*AlaskaGuy* - That's another great pic. Sure is some pretty country up there. But then you spoil it with all that talk of frost.

*Bbob* - Don't beat yourself up for not getting anything done yet. It's a lot to process. Give yourself time to digest it and before you know it, you'll have a plan and will be half way through it.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Festus56

Cool pictures AG!


----------



## Festus56

Another nice 75° day with a lot of smoke here.

Was a good day in the shop. Ready to leave tomorrow on the quick route to WY and SD. Hope I am home by this time tomorrow night. Only a 700 mile trip but someone always wants to visit to long.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *WWBob* - 89%? It was only a 10% drop. But I m still happy with that. I like to keep it around 50% RH in the basement. It s just about there.
> 
> - Firewood


*Mike* I reread it. Guess I jumped to conclusions ;-))

Nice view *AG*

Drive safe *Mark* Too many miles for me, but I'm stopping and stretching too much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was hoping for 40s this morning, but I'll settle for 51° at coffee time. Sitting outside with sweatpants and sweatshirt on. High should be 72 today. I finally had success yesterday with getting my kiln up to 140°, so I can move that would out to get ready for another load. The next load will be arranged differently.

Mark, thanks for raining on my parade. Luckily for me, I don't cut our grass or weedeat very often. I let it get pretty tall, though the goats help keep it in check. Had to stop letting them out for a while though while the tomato plants were growing.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

91 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy boys,

Getting close to dark now, and it was a very mild and somewhat cool day here in the mountains. Had an eye doctors appointment this a.m. so I didn't get a chance to look at the low and high for today…..!! Nice day….!!

I was looking at my profile earlier, and realized I've been a member of LJs for 11 years…..Wow….!! Actually 11.2 years. I didn't know I was having so much fun. But…you know how it is…as you get older, you loose some brain cells.


----------



## bandit571

Can't get the furnace to start up….Pilot is lit, fuses are good, new thermostat…nada.

Talking about patchy frost later…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon folks. It made it mid 50's today with humidity around 37%. Skies cleared off this afternoon but it didn't improve temps too much. It's only 6:30 and we're already past sunset. Makes me sad.

*Bandit* - Just how new is that new thermostat? Have you used it for heating yet? Verify the wiring for your furnace, but jumping the R and W should force it on.

*Rick* - Congratulations on 11 years here. That's a nice milestone.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Just replaced the thermostat this afternoon…is a 2 wire set-up…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just replaced the thermostat this afternoon…is a 2 wire set-up…
> 
> - bandit571


Is it an old fashioned mechanical or a battery operated? I found dead batteries on quite a few furnace service calls.


----------



## bandit571

Mechanical

Might be the thermocouple….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If you are not capable of following the control circuit through the safety devices about all I could suggest is looking for any reset buttons.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was 36° and dark as we headed to the airport for our flight to Phoenix. I think we're going to have a rude awakening when we finally land this afternoon. To get there, they are first taking us to Orlando. Wait, what? Orlando! Really?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 41 chilly degrees this morning. Drinking coffee indoors..
Rick, that's amazing 11 years. I've only been here for 7.


----------



## bandit571

Post Office run has been made…stopped at a garage sale…spent $2.40…









and, the $0.40 …









spider nest was free…









DQ Chicken Strip Basket for lunch..

57 cloudless degrees outside. Will call the Landlord about replacing the Thermocouple on the furnace…been 2 years..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Will it never cool down?

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

it's 64 here, cloudy and a very slight chance of a shower later. This morning I could even see a little blue sky up there trying to get thru the smoke.

We've been sorting thru stuff in my garage. I've managed to find several pieces to Dad's Shop Smith 10E. My brother no longer wants it, Crap! Now I get to try and unload that beast. I also get the fun job of dumping his Crapsman RAS. He had a Foley Belsaw planer molder that burned up in the fire. Now I don't have to deal with that but I do have the saw dust extractor that went with it. This seems like it's going to take forever. I sure hope not.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

47 degrees, mostly cloudy with occasional sun.

Trees are getting brighter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob you used to be able to get $75 from Craftsman for an old radial arm saw. Last I heard it was down to 50, but still may be a good deal.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started day @ 77°, and heading for 102° high this afternoon. 
A few degrees above average, but the mornings are nice compared to the 85°+ we have last couple months.

Reading 98° and 12% RH in Phoenix east valley just after lunch on Saturday.
It's Saturday already? sigh

Tomorrow oldest son visits for a day of fixing his car. Broken motor mounts, and leaking struts/shocks. 
Should be FUM.

BTW - Did I mention my son got a new part time job while at college? 
Don't remember if I did. sigh.

He works for Sherwin Williams company owned store. It is a decent sized commercial store. Not a mini retail store in suburbs, and unfortunately not our largest industrial warehouse that carries everything. Most his business is real estate and commercial painting contractors; and a few walk in home owners. He spends majority of his day color matching 5 gal pails of latex, entire pallets sometimes. 
SW seems to be a decent employer. Part time and they still give him 401K with 1:1 matching, plus annual profit sharing. He's even eligible for tuition assistance after 6 months. 
Manager seems to like my son. Paying him to take some online training classes to be asst mgr, so he can open/close the store. AZ min wage is $12, and thanks to a strong BORG employment referral, he got a some extra when he started. Asst manager gets a good bump in pay too. Store manager suggests he could work full time in summer. Even said something about a corporate internship program. I just hope manager is not making false promises. Regardless, pay and benefits are pretty good for 19yr old kid working part time. 
Excuse the proud papa moment. :-(0)

BTW - He gets a 40% employee discount, and claims it is a family discount. They only stock clear pre-cat lacquer and 5 gal pails of lacquer thinner due couple small cabinet shops on east side use it. Had nothing else from my list in stock. Manager mentioned his store is not equipped for proper storage/disposal of some solvents and paint systems. But he is able to order most of the lacquer products if I want them. Cheap Lacquer? Makes me wish I was building more stuff, not less. Sucks getting old and slow. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, that is a gorgeous fall photo.

Darn Bill, I was hoping to get close to $100. Such is life. I'm going to ask $200 for the Shop Smith and settle for $100. Most of the other stuff I'm going to keep or split up among the kids. Today I stumbled upon some tools and small things from my Grandfather. He repaired office machines. These are the first things I have from him, pretty darn cool.

We made a pretty decent stab at getting things organized and stored away in my garage attic. I'm thinking 3 or 4 more good days and I'll have this project whipped. My wife and daughter are now seeing the value in organization and not storing more than you need. Darn good thing I don't horde wood like the rest of you guys!!!

I'm doing some research into fireproof gun safes and will probably purchase one in the near future. So once I get my garage back to normal I'll be moving my boat in it for the winter. Like I said before, all my plans are put off for the next several months. I'm thinking it's Miller time. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

3 hrs in the shop…=









Had to crosscut a few boards, first….tablesaw?









Not…exactly….must be the cordless style…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

It sure was a nice day today. It was 59 for a low this morning as I headed to the sunroom to enjoy the day. Mostly clabbered over all day w/ a little sun in between the clabber. It was 76 for the high, and now it's 69 at nearly dark time. The humidity is at 43% and 5 mph winds. No rain in sight as we need some bad. Things are drying up here.

Bill…..Yep…..11.2 years. I joined LJs in 2009. Been a heck of a ride, so far.

B.Bob…...Sounds like you're getting things shaped up and whipped down with the move. It's amazing how much "stuff" a person can acquire in a lifetime. My wife, sister-in law, and m-i-l are going through the same thing now since my b-i-l died. He played music professionally all his life, so he had a good collection of stuff.

Alaska Guy…..It is so beautiful where you live, but then comes the snow you get…..No thanks… I'll stick to the mountains where I live…..!! But I sure like the scenery there, especially in the fall…..!!

BurlyBob….I have a 1985 Craftsman radial arm saw I need to sell, also. It works great. I just put it up when I replaced it with my DeWalt 12" slider, and used the miter saw station where the radial arm sit for years.

bandit…...Nice score on the tools. We do have a few "tool junkies" on here….!! I prolly would be too if I was able, but that's gone by the wayside.. I'll prolly have to wind up selling my whole shop it looks like.

Captain Klutz…...$12.00 an hour ain't too shabby for a 19 year old….When I was 19 I didn't make much more than that a month in the Army…...!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Rick said:

"*Alaska Guy…..It is so beautiful where you live, but then comes the snow you get…..No thanks… I'll stick to the mountains where I live…..!! But I sure like the scenery there, especially in the fall…..!!*"

You know at one time in my life I lived not far from you. I spent a couple of years or so just outside of Muskogee OK. The Ozark mountains have a lot to offer.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Well, it went from 36° this morning to 101° when we landed in Phoenix. It's 2 hours earlier here than at home, so I'm pretty beat considering I slept like crap last night.

So with that, I'll say good night.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

40 degrees this morning. Light rain off and on. Snow at higher elevations very close to me.










Firewood, I don't envy 101 degrees in the least.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 40° when I headed to work this morn. On the way, I cross a river where the temp was 39. Fall is here.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey, good news we've got more blue in our sky. I'm not sure how long this may last as I don't know the status of all the fires west of us.

I've got some more puttering around in the garage today trying to get things sorted and stored.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Decided to take a drive up to Eklutna Lake just for the drive of it. Overcast occasionally rain 47 degrees.


----------



## Rick Dennington

AG,

I'd bet that lake doesn't have my favorite fish in it….largemouth and smallmouth bass. It's prolly chocked full of trout, salmon, and them "toothy critters".......!! I hate them toothy kinds…..they can wreck your tackle pretty quick, and chew up some baits…..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW topped out at 67° F up from 54° F, sunny and a great day to do a little yard verk. Smoke is gone ;-) Air rated GOOD ;-)

*AG* Looks like you are gonna get a freeze any day. Nice views and photos.

*Bill* Fall is not quite here. The fall equinox arrives on Tuesday, September 22, 2020, at 9:31 A.M. EDT. I'm gona miss it. I'm not getting up at 630 AM to watch the sun turn around ;-)

*Mike* Glad you made it to AZ even if it is too hot.

*CAptK* Sounds like you raised a good kid if they are eyeing him for assistant manager already. I told my son when he was about 12 that all he had to do to have very little competition in the workforce was to be able to do his job. He said that didn't make sense, everyone should be able to do their job. It didn't take long to figure it out. When he worked for Washington Mutual keeping their loan division computers running, he could not get a day off. When he was on vacation they called him every day to ask how to keep the system working! You would think a company the size of Washington Mutual would have at least 2 guys who knew how to keep it going. After WAMu was given to Chase in the loan scams he worked for a computer company in Seattle that had 30,000 employees worldwide. At one point he got a promotion but they could not move him from his old job. They did not have anyone capable of doing the work. It took over a year to find a guy. He was on the east coast and wanted to transfer to CA. They offered him the job in Seattle and he transferred out here to get to the west coast. Sounds like your son is headed into that territory.


----------



## bigblockyeti

46 this morning at the bus stop, fall has definitely arrived. I was sandbagging it last week and got nothing done on my shed build. Now that it's time for shingles, this weather should be about perfect after framing in 93 degrees with 95% RH for a few weeks. As an added bonus, it's the time of year the electricity bill drops from ~$270/month to $70/month and the gas heat isn't yet needed, yay, more money for stuff to fill up the shed that I don't need.


----------



## bandit571

Clear skies this morning…and 40 degrees outside…

Learned me lesson last week…..shop is closed today, on account this is a Monday…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Interesting weather for Monday in SW desert.
Showing 79° and 28% RH at sunrise. Cloudy skies, but forecast was sunny with low of 72°? 
Radar is showing some rain on north side of Scottsdale.
Think I will blame it on Mike visiting the area? HaHa

Spent too many hours yesterday in 100° afternoon heat, crawling around on ground under son's car. Had all kinds of issues with couple rusty bolts pulling struts that involved cutting/griding wheel for removal. Learned he has managed to drive 80K miles in 2.5 years on his 04 Mazda since we bought it; with nothing more than tires and brakes? Good thing it was low mileage back then. Not anymore. :-(

Besides the borked rubber motor mounts we replaced[ All rubber parts in suspension are toasted. Needs new ball joints, tie rods, and lower control arm bushings. Also found half CV axle boot missing, with almost dry axle? Needless to say, ordered more parts; and he is coming back over later this week to replace everything.

Am too sore to care that my wood shop is closed and full of car stuff this week. Going to take a couple days for my knees to work right again.

*AG* love the pics. Will trade you some snow for a week of 100° afternoons?

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Like *CaptK* said, it's 76° this morning heading to 3 digits. Looks like those showers will out of here before too long.

Yesterday we drove up to Jerome. Nice views of the mountains. Landscape is definitely different than Wisconsin.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was nice and cool this a.m. when I rose for my morning java. Grabbed a cup, and headed to the sunroom to enjoy the nice morning. The temp was 59 with plenty of sun, winds at 5 mph., and the humidity is at 62%. Not too shabby. Like some, I think fall is right around the corner. It's 70 now, and headed to 76 for the high.

They had my brother-in-laws funeral yesterday. He was cremated and had his ashes at the funeral home when people arrived. He was a musician, so a lot of people showed up. My wife and sister-in-law have been busy clearing out his apartment: keeping some things and throwing away other stuff. She's keeping a big 24" PC monitor for me.

Mike…..Don't burn up out there in that desert heat….! You're not use to that, being a Norfer where it's much cooler. Look for lots of shade to get under….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 48° early and now 56°, all sun and not a breeze. Should get to the mid 70's later. Spraying some poly this morning. A bit slow drying today. Maybe the sunshine will help.

Like your pictures AG. Great scenery in your part of the country for sure.

Enjoy the warm Mike and soak up a bunch. You will need it before long when you get back home.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Automatic thermostat on the Amana system kicked over to heat this morning. It was in the 40s while prepping the kiddo for school. I turned off the system and opened the windows in the house as I'm working from home again for the next two weeks. I wish they'd just let us work at home instead of having to pack everything up and drag it back and forth every two weeks.

Weekend looks a little warmer with highs in the low 80s. Not too bad, I'll be heading to the hunting grounds to do some more work before rifle season. We've got deer on the cameras. It could be a great year.

Stay cozy folks!


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got another beautiful blue sky day and it might hit 80. I'm wondering when the smoke will move back in.

I'm going crazy in my garage. I can't get to my tools and can't move around in there. I'm bumping into everything. This is driving me crazy and that isn't a very long trip!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW shaping up, partly cloudy, heading to 70° F.

*bigblockyeti* That sounds like a great idea. Roof the shed and fill it full ;-) That seems to happen to me too quickly. I'm trying to resist another shed.

*MikeinSTL* I hunted every year until the doc told me I would be better off spending the rest of my life on flat ground due to my knees. The Cascades look like thick forest, but the trees cover the fact that one needs climbing gear to rappel if one is not on one of the hiking trails. Too steep to hunt up hill. One gets a stiff neck looking straight up all day. What kind of rifle do you use? Is it mostly short range and brushy?

This talk of estates and lifetime accumulation reminds me of how fortunate we are. Helping SWMBO read through wills doing genealogy it is obvious we throw away what our colonial ancestors listed in their wills. It is common to see the inventory list a knife, a spoon, a fork, a book, a Bible, a chair, a table, a bushel of corn, occasionally a gun or a sword. Maybe a few tools and small inventory if they were tradesman. Most were not. Definitely a subsistence lifestyle.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Frost this morning. At 2:30 we have 48 degrees.

The wife took a climb up the mountain and too these photo earlier today. that's the Alaska Range and Mt Denali, once known as Mount McKinley.



















Again the detail is hard to see do to the limited size we can post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did a different kind of woodworking last night. A partial building collapse in the city near where I live Caused me to respond from where I work, which is 20 miles away. No one was hurt, but we put up some shoring to help prevent further collapse. That's me in the white helmet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bill, What caused the collapse?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Goggle St. Louis building collapse and boom interesting video.
I see the building collapse event brought out the KMOV news crew from St Louis.









You mentioned a white helmet? 
Looks someone is white helmet is infamous now. LOL

BTW - it's dark outside with 86°, 27% and 5% chance of rain overnight at Midnight in desert SW. 
Radar shows it is raining overhead right now, but nothing on ground? 
Can 'smell' the moisture outside.

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 50 out with no chance of rain or snow or hail or any other precipitation. Going to 75.

The building was under some kind of renovation. They must have done something that weakened the brick wall and it collapsed. The white helmet in that video is not me. There were lots of white helmets on scene.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. 49 cloudless degrees outside.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill called it. Nice weather here on the Ozark Plateau.

TS, we've got 660 acres south of Rolla Missouri. It's a combination of pastures and heavy forest. We're also lucky to have a diverse group of members who aren't afraid to put in the hours on the tractors and bush hog trails and fields. I've been on the tractor myself this year disc harrowing up our food plots.

I'm the lumber guy so I go in and fell the trees for our paths as well as scout out deadwood that needs to be felled. We use that for firewood.

I have a 7 Mag that was an inheritance from my deceased FIL. It's in a Boyds AT - One stock now and 0'd at 200 yards. It'll put 'em through the same hole. I also built a 450 Bushmaster over the winter and my BIL loaned me a scope. That'll be my woods blaster this year.

There is still some scouting to do and that's what on my agenda this weekend. Weather is supposed to cooperate and have highs in the low 80s. Toting a chainsaw and a brushcutter through the woods with fuel for both will be fun.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Welcome to fall, everyone.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a small start on making a little room. It sure would be nice if "Stick in the Mud" would get off the dime and make a decision about what goes where. Decision making is definitely not her strong suit. I'm resorting to asking her a question and when the yard long explanation starts… "Is that a yes or no?" Boy does that ever get me in hot water.

Just goes to prove, men want to fix things women want to talk about their feelings. I damn sure don't have time for that nonsense. I finally gave and headed to the Man Cave with a beer!


----------



## bandit571

I just stood around..and made noodles this morning..









Even some wide noodles…









Might need a little seasoning….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It definitely t'wuuzz a wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW sunny, spanning temps from 58 to 71° F.

I googled "St. Louis building collapse and boom." Several popped up ;-)) I found Bill's. If there is an earthquake it might be a bad deal if that is a common problem.

*BBY* The first centrefire I bought was a Remington 700 7mm. I thought it would be a great rifle to hunt everything from Griz down it rock chucks when I went home. First time I pulled the trigger I realized it was a little too much recoil for an afternoon of varmint hunting ;-)) I sold it when I got married. Later bought a .280. It was more manageable, but still too much recoil for an extended activity. I shot hi-power silhouettes with it offhand out to 500 meters. In sight in and practice I hit nearly all the targets. Usually shot about 20 or 30 shots. By half way through the 40 shot match, recoil fatigue was beginning to take a toll; only getting about half ;-( Hunting season is crazy here! I got most of my game during muzzle loading season with my .54 flintlock.

One day during Elk season we spotted some in a clearing along the Cowlitz River. It was a very accessible area along Hwy 12. I knew better than to go out there. When the hunters in the area spotted them, it sounded like WW III ! ;-((

News is on. More stores closing permanently. Looting and escalating violence cited. Corona virus cited as an impact. Too much shoplifting and too many break-ins before that. Seattle sidewalks may be permanently lined with plywood on street level. Missing woman's body found in Tacoma. Not sure if my next wood working project should be a covered wagon to move out of here or fort walls around the place? Might not make it trying to go through the mess to leave ;-((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning.
Have few clouds, with light haze, 73° & 43% RH at sunrise this morning in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for high of 102° and another painful day.
Son will be here shortly to restart the work of fixing the suspension on his car.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 47 this morning at the bus stop and should warm to close to 75 later today. It was too cold all day yesterday for me to get out and get any roof work done on my shed, it's been a week and a half now since I've accomplished anything of significance, it's time to get the ball rolling again!


----------



## bandit571

62 sunny degrees outside….

Hopefully, the computer has been completely cleaned up….we'll see.

Have a lot of holes to drill….









Drill press will be busy, busy, busy….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


DBob, This says you should have a beautiful fall ;-)

https://www.traveltrivia.com/us-cities-perfect-fall-weather/XqgZkXU1XQAGkiSn?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1154457501


----------



## dawsonbob

WWBob. Thanks for the link. It was interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Was harder to "fix" things on this computer, photo wise….than to do a few holes..









Having to work around a "read-only" bs section….

Box itself is sitting in a few clamps…









Will let this sit a day….


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice job there bandit.

I'm making slow progress and getting a little room in my garage. I've got to get a few things listed on a local classified website. "Stick in the Mud" told me we can only due 3 items a day. This afternoon I get to replace the table on that old Crapsman RAS. I've got some left over melamine that should make it look pretty.

My Dad had a Foley Belsaw molder planer. It went up in the fire but we finally found all the cutter blades for the molder. I'm still digging thru stuff and finding a few things. Sadly nothing of real value.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, that tap, die and handle box looks great I've got a set missing many pieces and a boat load of random taps, dies & extractors that really need to be in a proper container. Even the plastic one containing a partial set leaves a lot to be desired as far as keeping everything in place goes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That tap and die box does look good. What are those big taps for?


----------



## bandit571

Who ever needs to tap for a 7/8" bolt…on down…

Not sure why Dad had them…..I guess when he retired, he brought ALL his tools home….

Just wait until I start the box for the Pipe thread ones…..includes a Greenlee 1"-11-1/2 And a 3/4"-14….makes the rest look like toothpicks..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have pipe dies and the smaller taps up to 1". They were carried in the van on a wire gadget that looked like a giant clothes' pin hanging on the rack. Saved precocious space in the van ;-) They are too good to throw away, but nobody uses ridged conduit these days ;-( I used them a few years ago to make some bars over our "fan" window. The is th WW version of an AC unit. WW is beyond cooling the house with screened windows ;-((( May do a couple more windows if it continues to get hooter in the summers.

Disappointing day in WW, I thought it was Tuesdays I guess. I expected to work in the year a little today, but the rains came and the winds blew. The gauge says 1.17". Temp made it to 61, up from 57 last night.

*DBob*, Glad you enjoyed it, U R welcome.


----------



## bandit571

The pipe threaders I have….the lone die in the bunch is a 1/8" NPT. It even tells you which side to start with….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Most dies I have seen it is obvious. The older ones may have been different.

What did your dad do that required the big taps?


----------



## bandit571

When he retired, he was head of Mechanics at District 7, ODOT

Sideline jobs involve fixing friends and family's' cars and trucks….and had been a Mechanic since High School..( Class of 1947, BTW)

His older brother was a "Troubleshooter" for Monarch Lathes…...the kind where they'd roll a railroad car into the factory to load it out for the customer…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 73° in Scottsdale at coffee time and heading to 105°. Heading up to Flagstaff today where it was 39° this morning and will top out in the low 80's.

Went golfing yesterday for the first time in about 5 years. We went early, but the heat still kicked my @$$. Heat never used to bother me much, but I have to admit I don't do well in these temps anymore :-(

Nice tap and die box, *Bandit*. I have an old cheap set that I've pulled out on occasion, butI can't imagine needing anything as big as you guys have. I do have a few pipe threaders though that were handed down from Deb's grampa. I've used them a couple times when installing a water heater.

Well, gotta get my butt moving. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting a lite shower this morning. That kills the idea of taking a load to the dump. I tried that a few years ago and swore to never make that mistake. I also slip in that mud unloading and had to kick in the 4wd to get out of there.

Bandit add me to the kudos on that tool and die box.

Guess I'll just keep puttering away in the garage. I did mange to sell 8 sheets of T1-11 Dad had stored in a shed. I'm planning on using some left over melamine for a new table on that RAS. That might bring an extra buck or two. Sort of like putting a ribbon on a pig.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Well here we are in the Saguaro infested Sonora valley, I'm in the North Western end where it's 95 degrees and 19% Humidity, at 11:00 in the AM. I just came in for lunch, and saw some communications from some of you good people.

I've been trying to learn the bowl gouge with a bowl blank in the lathe … sad to say that I have failed miserably. Catches and the like are the best thing that I accomplish … So now I have glued up some 2X8 construction lumber after a trip thru the joiner and planer to give ne a good square and flat place to start … We'll see if working with the softer wood will give me a better start … Frustration level is at 106 … I can do the forward "push cut" pretty well following the bevel, but when I try a "pull cut" it all turns to crap and snaggs and catches … OH, woe is me … But I am better than I was.

*Bandit* you have inspired me to put all my taps and dies into an orderly container … This will be done this week end as an accomplishment goal … hanks for the idea … I have taps and dies here and there and then there are some in that drawer over there … I will be organized be fore I die.

Ya'll have a good day in the shop and be safe about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 48° out here on the deck for morning coffee. Feels good to be out here in my boots, jeans and sweatshirt. Finally got my tractor fixed yesterday after almost 4 weeks. Going to pick up this load of logs this morn. That y shaped log is 4' across at the y. Hard to tell in the photo. I went to look at walnut yesterday and realized there is a large hackberry too. Taking the tractor and 2 large trailers. Hope we can get it all in one trip. It's all free, but I have to get it out of a back yard.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Guys, It's been a while since I last entered anything at all. I've been quite busy around here and haven't had the time to say "hi". That's terrible of me, I know. Anyway, it's beautiful outside with pleasant temps lately, today it's 59 currently and should reach 78 today. This will probably be our last week of good weather before the bottom falls out and the cold rushes in.

So *FF Bill*, what is Hackberry? Never heard of it before? Is it something that you get around you? Is it good wood for woodworking?

I've been working in my shop on cleaning up my many planes getting them ready for selling on the on-line auction. I just posted my first this morning. We'll see how this auction runs.

I'm going to the skin doctor this morning to get cut on. I have two cyst on my neck that needs to come out and I'm not looking forward to getting cut on today.

*G-Mike*, I've never tried making a bowl on my lathe, Yet. Some day maybe! Good Luck on yours though.

*Bandit*, nice tap and die box. You did a fine job sir.

*Burly Bob*, Too bad we're so far apart, I'd give you a hand with your issues.

Well, I gotta go, the dog is whining at me for who knows why. So, be safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Chilly this fine Friday morning….Garage Sale right off the bat…spent …$4









Tables in and outside of the place…









All loaded down with "Goodies"...









Just one corner of one table…out of five tables…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all it's 74° in Scottsdale, 62° in Waukesha. Still in triple digits here for highs for the foreseeable future. Tomorrow we head to Tucson where it's a bit cooler but not by much.

Flagstaff was nice yesterday. Much cooler. The drive through the canyon to Sedona was breathtaking. It's amazing the difference in climate and vegetation in just a few hours drive.

Bill - Looks like some nice logs. Hope you get them loaded up without any trouble.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a nice, cool morning here in the mountains. It was 53 at coffee time out in the sunroom. Plenty of clabber, and heavy fog. Some has thinned out a little, but slow to burn off with no sun. It's now 57. The high is forecast to hit 78. The humidity is at 97%, and light winds at 3 mph. Still no rain in sight, and things are burning up around the home place. No watering, as I'm not able to get out and do it.

I had a back doctor's appointment yesterday morning. After he examined me, he says there is something going on on the spine just below the neck down (?) to where the hardware starts. Oh great….!! More muscle relaxers, more Hydrocodone, and more gabapentin. My cabinet looks like a pharmacy…...!! Another xray of the spine, then over to see him again….That's October 15th. All this medication makes me feel like a drug addict. The old body is getting worse, and I'm back on the cane again for the most part. I'm about ready to croak and get it over with…..!!

When you're limited in your abilities to do things, what good are you….?

Bill….. Those are some nice big logs. They will make some nice timber when sliced up into slabs.

Don…...It's nice to hear you're alive and kickin'....I'd rather be in your position than mine…....busy….!!

bandit…...More garage sale finds….? You're gonna have to build a larger shop to hold it all…..!!!

Mike…..I'm glad to hear you're enjoying your vacation in Arizona. It's a different dog than what you're used to back home. It may be snowing by the time you get home….)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a marginal day in WW, rain, wind and yuck ;-( High is supposed to be 68° F. Now the good news, Indian Summer arrives on Sunday ;-)) Next week is scheduled to have highs in the 70s to 80° F.

*Rick* Sorry to hear about the pain. Focus on what you can do. That was the only way I made it through a decade long migraine exacerbated by a master of malpractice.

*Mike* Glad to hear AZ is fun ;-)

*Bill* Hope that Y has some fantastic figure.

I ran into the police chief in the grocery store a couple days ago. He said he would look into the consistent ignoring fire, propane and structural codes maximizing the risks and damage. I'm crossing my finger and hoping he can do something. Not likely he will arrest the mayor and charge her with a gross misdemeanor for ignoring her duties as prescribed in state laws.

I am waiting for a call from an atty about the chances of getting them charged with negligent arson and or homicide. Having survived one of those petroleum flash fires uninjured supports my perspective on code enforcement. Concentrating on learning how to turn bowls would be a lot more fun!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Have 100° and 11% in shade of garage right now. Weather folks say it is sunny 103° and 12% at weather station less than 1/4mi from house, but no reason to argue over difference. LOL
Was nice 71° this morning. Tolerable day overall.

Got Son's car suspension and cv axle all fixed up Wednesday. Much better day than last shop day. Things went as they should and always hope; no issues - almost. While underneath, noticed signs of coolant leak. Found the plastic thermostat housing seal was leaking. Overflow tank was empty. :-( 
Another $20 part and some antifreeze fixed that issue. Hopefully his car will last another 50K before it comes back to Dad's shop. 

Had another visit to vampire clinic today to lose more red blood cells (Have way to much). Dropped my levels 20% from last time. Only need to drop another 30% to be in 'safe' zone. Which means one more blood letting next month should get me to highest end of 'normal' range. Vampire explained that my level was 200+% above where normal healthy blood would measure. Also suggested that the high levels would make me lethargic and sluggish. And here I thought sluggish was just old age visiting? 
TBH - Feel great being a pint low right now. No arthritic pressure or numbness in hands/feet, and chomping to get in shop and work. But was told no heavy lifting for 24hrs. Although I tested my limits by visiting Wally World on way home. Needed all the essentials; jumbo packs of paper products, cases of alcohol, and case of bottled water. 

Only thing left to do today was visit LJ and heckle you nice folks. ;-)

*Bandit* Please give us a couple weeks notice for your future garage sale. I will come visit. Want to stop by and pick up some of those freshly tuned hand tools for what you give for them. :-(0)

I'm done, have fun!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got all the logs loaded up without any trouble. I borrowed a friend's truck and 24' gooseneck trailer. Dad drive my truck with my 18' trailer. Carried the tractor on the big trailer so I could get logs and tractor on. Hackberry grows at least thru mid Michigan. It is a very white woo, but when it spalts it has streaks of black and brown. You can recognize it by the bark that looks like rows of warts. My friend Andy who I got the sawmill from sold lots of spalted hackberry to woodworkers. I cut the Y off that log and will try to saw it into some small slabs. One of the walnuts is an impressive 21" diameter log 8' long.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

76 sunny degrees outside….slight breeze out of the south….still smells like smoke…


----------



## Firewood

101° in Tuscon. Will spend a few days here before heading back to Wisconsin.

Not much into cars, but for those who are….









Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Almost done..









Waiting on a top coat..









Letting the stain dry overnight..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit you make some really nice boxes, that's for certain!

I found somehting awesome today. I was rummaging around in my Dad's stuff and found the live center for that D$%& Shopsmith. I've got no bites on anything so far. Crap I don't want to bogged down with this damn thing.
I'm thinking a load to my Son is in order. I've got to make room for my boat, real darn soon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 60° for morning coffee at the FD. They say we may get rain today. We need it. It hasn't rained in over a month.

Several folks had trouble driving last night with two back to back wrecks. Second one was worst. They appeared to be under the influence and drove head on into a big sycamore. The sycamore won. Guy had a very badly broken femur and hip.

BBob, shopsmiths are so neat, but no one wants them. Seems like they can do a little bit of everything, but none of it that well. I do have a few friends that use them over on the Stumpy thread.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 68° as the sun was peeking over the mountains this morning










Drove past the Tuscon Woodcraft yesterday. I was tempted to stop and say hi but suppressed the urge. Maybe before we leave.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning has arrived. 
Have nice morning with 78° & 35% RH at 8:30am in Phoenix. Heading for 100° today.

Nice box work, *Bandit*

*Mike* Cool picture of sun rising over the Tanque Verde trail through mountains. Staring straight down that trail head gives away your location for us locals. 
If you want best sunset view in town, head to Grants Pass Trail head. Arrive about 20min before sunset, and plan to stay an hour; so bring water. Couple degrees cooler due elevation. Parking is usually not bad this time of year. Short hike up hill in front of parking area, find a rock to sit on not occupied by rattlesnake or scorpion; and enjoy looking out at the horizon. The sky turns all kinds of crazy shades of orange, pink, and purple as sun disappears over the distant mountains. You see old west paintings where people make sky purple, and it looks weird until you see it first hand. Never had any visitor regret spending time to see it.
If you want to check out local wood working store 'chain', stop by Wood Workers Source on south side of Tucson. Tucson branch is not as well stocked as Phoenix branches, but they carry unique selection compared to Woodcraft stores. They are one of the larger local sources for exotic/figured lumber too. 
If you want to see the locally harvested wood, look up Tumacacori Mesquite about 40 min south of town. Oldest mesquite sawmill in state, never cheap as only tourist and out of state contractors by there; but largest piles of mesquite anywhere. To help convince the wife to look at mesquite lumber/slabs; Tubac/Tumacacori is tourist destination for classic old west with Spanish missionary influences. There is the restored San Xavier del Bac Mission on drive down, and with stereotypical display of SW rustic furniture and Indian crafts everywhere. In cool spring afternoons, the local Tubac art galleries and out door eateries are packed with tourists having lunch while contemplating a visit to Nogales Mexico. 
I usually took my out of town visitors 4-wheeling around back side of Mt Lemon to north of town looking local wild life (deer/rabbits mostly, occasional Bobcats and ram/goat herd on cliffs), or to visit the Desert Museum just over the western mountain range when I lived there. Never really fell for the SW kitsch of Tubac, but most women like it?  Enjoy your trip.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful day here, blue skies and mid 60's.

I had a bit of luck yesterday. I found the live center for the shop smith lathe set up. Now if I can only find that drive spur. I got word that the insurance claim on the house is done and we'll get the check early next week. I'm slowly making room in my garage. What a chore this is becoming.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been nice fall weather here. Highs in the 70's and down to the low 50's and mid 40's at night. Still no rain in sight so fire danger is still up there.

BBob if I had a lot of room I would have a Shopsmith in the shop. Just for the occasional time when a special set up was needed and the other machines were needed for other things. I do not have a good lathe or a floor stand drill press so it would be handy once in awhile.

Nice job on the box Bandit. Good to keep tools together especially ones that do not get used everyday.

Have been staying busy in the shop. Caught up on orders so have been working on a few Christmas projects. Maybe I won't be rushed to get them all done this year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Raining…windy, cooling off….Normal October weather….and….it is a Monday…time to go hibernate?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW sunny with 68° F on my station in the shade, low 70s° F in the area according to the weatherman. First day of Indian Summer. Supposed to last the next 10 days with abnormally high temps into 80s to make up for the week of smoke.

I thought Shopsmiths were cool when I first found out about them. Before I ever got the long Yankee green to buy one I found out about their accuracy issues.

Researching propane issues I ran across a continuing education class about fire investigation. The school has quite a few continuing education classes with credits for PhD level. I emailed asking if they have any classes to explain why barriers are prohibited around propane tanks. Also ask the main man listed with Ph.D., PE, CFI, which I suppose means certified fire investigator, if he did consulting. I described the situation. No response today. I think they probably question my credibility. I do not believe they believe anyone would be stupid enough to build these levels of ignorance and negligence. If someone tried, why would the city, fire chief and fire marshal be stupid enough to accommodate it! But, Seattle businesses are starting to close by the hundreds due to crime and looting in addition to the virus stress. The idiots here seem to be committed to Puget Sound Suicide.

Anyway if any of you know of a forensic engineering company capable of an evaluation I would appreciate it. After a decade my focus is shifting to documentation and notification for asset recovery and compensation for serious injury and wrongful death. Hoping for criminal persecution too, but that is probably a long shot. Counsel says it will be an advantage for any survivors or heirs. WW has changed from Water World to Wicked World ;-((


----------



## Rick Dennington

Another nice, cool day for today's weather. It was pretty well clabbered over most of the day. Last night the rain finally hit around 9:00, and it rained a steady downpour until about 3:30 a.m. Then this morning we got another shot of moisture around 10:30 or so for about an hour or so. We got some much needed rain as things were beginning to dry up and get brown. It's amazing how rain can green things back up. Now the weeds needs cut.


----------



## GreenIsle

> I made it boyz ;-) DBob, That off topic thing has something to do with you enabling off topic titles to show when you are logged on .
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Off-Topic - i thought it was going to be some kind on inflammatory comment.

Instead, a mundane weather report.

So disappointed.


----------



## bandit571

Rain has gone…for now….at least it isn't a Monday morning…..Tuesday has arrived!

We have work to do….once I get back from the Blood Thinner Clinic…









I have this on tap…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

After a long stretch overcast and light rain this morning it 38 degrees and mostly sunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I made it boyz ;-) DBob, That off topic thing has something to do with you enabling off topic titles to show when you are logged on .
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Off-Topic - i thought it was going to be some kind on inflammatory comment.
> 
> Instead, a mundane weather report.
> 
> So disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> - GreenIsle


All Coffee Shop posts used to be displayed as "Off Topic" unless you enable Coffee Shop titles to be displayed. Not sure if that is still in affect, I suppose it is. I was put in place to avert WWIII ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

93 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Where is this "fall" that I have heard so much about?

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful day here and headed to the low 80's.

Good news I got the planer blades sold. Now I need to get rid of the rest of all this stuff. Might take a load to my son.
Still trying to make more room to get to my tools.


----------



## bandit571

Fellow from the roofers stopped by to look at the roof….Waiting to here how THAT turned out….

Have a rack to hold a few things ..









And intend to build a small box to fit around it..


----------



## Firewood

It's 99° and sunny in Tucson today. Humidity is at 9%. Just relaxing poolside for our last day here.










Back home is only in the 50's with rain showers. At least I won't feel torn about shop time vs spending time outdoors.

I ordered a digital readout for the planer. It should be waiting for me when I get home. Hopefully will make getting to just the right thickness a little easier.

Well, I have some relaxing to catch up on. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had a wunnerful Tuesday in SW desert. 
Started out with 69°, and almost too cold for short pants.
Reached 101° for high. 
As shadows get longer in late afternoon, have 97° & 9% RH in shade of garage.

Son dropped by yesterday with strange noises coming from his car. Found a loose bolt on front suspension, causing a clunk during turning. Blame it on the alignment guy, as I have OCD about following up every bolt removed with torque wrench. Have loud rattling in back end after shock replacement. Found worn out sway bar end links, and cracked lower control arm bushings. Amazing amount of noise coming from $25 in rubber parts. Looks his next Sunday off work will be spent under the car again.

Ton's more drama in Klutz house:
Back story - Rest of family moved daughter last 3 days from her apt to a rental house (owned by a family member living overseas). SWMBO decided it was best if I took care of FIL at home, while she managed to ordeal. 
Was only able to putter in shop for hour all weekend, although I did smoke some ribs Sunday. 
Drama - Just got call from daughter that her car won't start. First night the poor thing gets parked in garage and it throws a tantrum. Sounds like dead battery, but since the car is 13 year old Hybrid Lexus; could be much more serious and expensive issue. Can't even bleed the brakes, or check battery status on silly car without computer and Toyota tech software. Have been ordered to collect my tools, PC, drive over, and fix it. sigh. Such is the life of kept retiree.

Another Day, another Drama. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We got the insurance settlement on Mom's house. Still working on the inventory, 40 years of accumulation is going to take some time. Her memory issues don't help.

It's turned warmer here, looking to remain the 80's for the next few days.

Talked with my Son today. He's thinking #3 is getting ready to arrive. Seems DIL is feeling like he's going to be early.
He's not due till the 10th, but they are both ready to get this show on the road. We won't get to see him for 2 weeks after due to quarantine issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW with 73° F on my station in the shade ;-)

Being deaf has advantages *CaptK*. Neither my car nor truck rattle ;-) Thank God it is Drama, not Trauma!

I got the old plumbing ABS fitting hogged out under the vanity. Transitioned to PVC. Looks like it will be water tight. Keep your fingers crossed! Quite an education, I thought all plastic pipe was PVC. It is the pits not knowing it all. Think I will run for office, then I will definitely know it all! ;-))

There is a down side to these wunnerful, wunnerful sunny days. The weather station shows the wind and lack thereof will maintain any leak in the propane system within barriers 24/7. Without dissipation, it will eventually dilute. The half-life is 14 days. To dilute the flammable concentration from the high limit of 9.5% to the low limit of 2.1% will take a little over a month. I have a hard time believing the fire chief and fire marshal here do not understand the basics of prevention. Maybe they are addicted to excitement, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Today is gonna be the warmest day of the week. It is already warmer than when I went t to bed. 56 now and heading to 79 today. We got some rain a few days ago, so it's not as crunchy around as it was.

I won some items in an auction last night. Nothing too exciting. A couple portable vise things, some clamps, a large speed square and an extension cord. I'm kicking myself for not bidding on the big porter cable router. Should have won that.

Good deal on insurance payoff BBob. Will mom get another place of her own or find an assisted living or other situation?

I started building big bookcases yesterday. I hope to get a lot done today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

48 this morning at the bus stop and shouldn't get very warm for the rest of the week, it looks like a high of 69 today so I'm out of excuses putting off shingling the shed roof, it's time.

BBob, glad to hear the insurance is taken care of, at least that's out of the way. I know digging through and sorting years of accumulated stuff can take quite a toll, it sure did on my parents driving up to my grandma's every two weeks (4hrs one way) for a few months last year. Having most everything of value packed up and moved to her new house still left many questions as to what was where while unpacking, grandma's failing memory didn't help things. To add insult to injury, she's still declining and will likely have to be out of her new house, completed not even a year ago, in less than 6 months and into a memory care facility. The house was expensive but being in the middle of nowhere selling it for half what it cost should be expected. Family that would want it can't afford it, family that can afford it doesn't want it. It feels like the calm before the storm right now, except for mom who's dealing with grandma doing stuff she absolutely can't be doing safely (driving her Suburban, ladder climbing to get boxes, outside in 95+ heat, forgetting medicine) and being called about it almost daily from the home instead staff. All this after a "minor" stroke a couple weeks ago. I sure hope when I get old, I don't get too stubborn.


----------



## bandit571

46 mostly sunny degrees outside…..too early in the morning….


----------



## BurlyBob

Good Morning all. It's going to hit 85 today with beautiful blue skies.

Bill, Looks like Mom is going to snow bird for a while. Summers here with us and winters with her sister in a little town outside Baton Rouge. Her insurance settlement is not near enough to rebuild, especially in the isolated town where she lived.

I've got a plan to pull al sorts of stuff out of my garage, stuff my boat in the back and figure out how to get to my tools. The closest I've come to making sawdust is to build a furniture dolly. That took maybe 20 minutes. I'm pretty sure I won't be doing any big projects for quite sometime. I've got a ton of small pieces for band saw boxes and other such small things. The upside is that will reduce some of the clutter.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

99 sunny, oppressive degrees here in San Diego today. Air conditioner conked out, so it's going to be bad today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW at 76° F. Some weatherman somewhere flubbed his dub. WE are not heading to 80, high smoke coming back, some chance of rain with snow in the mountains. Indian Summer cut short ;-(

*BigBlock* I know that drill well. Buying a home for mom 350 miles away, then getting the old one ready and sold 500 miles away. Memory disaster caught us by surprise. Fortunately the new house was in trust and LB was the trustee since he was local. I helped making a few trips down, but LB was sorting and selling for a year. Hot market so she made enough to pay the RE fees a couple years later. Kids say they will just burn this place. I don't blame them ;-))

*BBob* That is good she is healthy and not in care. Dementia and Alzheimer's are sad to see with healthy body.

*DBob* Maybe the article was wrong. San Diego not having a perfect fall ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny, damp and chilly this morning. We've had a lot of rain the last few days including last night and we're supposed to get more this afternoon. But for now, the sun is out and I'm enjoying it. The temp is 49 and should reach 56 today. Brrrrrr! It was so cold, our mutt didn't want to go outside to Poo this morning. What is she gonna be like in the winter?

It seems like every day is hectic and I can't get things done. I've been talking to some lady on Etsy about a project she want's done but, I feel she's been running around in circles with me. I tried reaching out to her again this morning but, nothing so far.

*Burly Bob*, your mom should be enjoy the warmth of Louisiana this winter. Now you might have a place to go get warm too this winter when you visit mom. Bob, I've went through something similar to what you're going through. When my mom died, I inherited everything she owned and now it's all stuffed into boxes and bins and I have no idea what to do with it. Good Luck.

Well, I just wanted to stop by and say hello and now it's time to say good bye for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

42 cloudless, sunny skies outside. Still haven't got the furnace to start up….Landlord is supposed to get someone over to fix it…..maybe.

May try to get another box glued up….maybe by this evening…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we're about to run out of warm weather for the year. Only a few more days in the 80's.

I'm sure hoping to gain some ground today in my garage.

Yesterday I bought a 2×8 and 3-2×4's. They came to $42 and change! Whew! I asked about a sheet of OSB, just short of $25, unbelievable. Like I said a while back it's only going to get worse after the rebuilding starts from all these fires. I expect to see shortages and price gouging, big time. That is for construction materials. I wondering if the same will hold true for hardwoods?


----------



## bandit571

Busy Morning..









Grooves have been made..









A panel has been "raised" 









Fitted to the grooves..









Then a dry fit..









The first dry fit…panel was a hair too long…adjust it for length..and try again…time for Lunch, now.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, seems to have warmed up…just enough for a Thunderstorm to show up….might get a tad bit noisey around here…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

98 sunny, too hot degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Still warm for fall season. 
Have 97° and 12% RH at Noon on Thursday.
Heading for 103° today.
Started off nice with 71° this morning.

*DawsonBob* hope the AC got fixed, high temp and no AC is zero fun. BTDTGTTS

*Box Bandit* is at it again! Nice work on that top.

Spent some time this morning messing with used 5HP 3PH motor I found and new VFD rcvd yesterday. Intended for PM66 rebuild. Need to run out and get some new bearings for it before I reassemble and fire it up. Got interrupted by more drama.

Finally after 12 months of waiting, the landlord has authorized their official landscape service to trim a monster Palo Verde tree in front yard. Probably due the HOA sent a nasty gram as a branch has grown over the street sign on at road/sidewalk? LOL 
Contract holds landlord responsible for 2 large trees in front yard. Have mandated landscaping inspections every 6 months to ensure proper upkeep on home, since we refused the optional $150/month full service landscaping with rental contract. Last inspection reported 6 months ago that tree needed trimmed as it was over house and hitting the tile roof. 
Clowns show up with orders to trim the tree, and fix irrigation leak I fixed 6 months ago. Plus orders to replant two missing 5 gallon plants in back yard. The workers do not know where the plants go. There are no wet spots from irrigation with no plants, and we have all the same plants now as when we moved in? Inspector has been checking this house for 10 years and is only one who knows what is missing. Glad we didn't hire these folks!
Enough drama for one day.

Enjoy your cool weather if you can!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Capt.Klutz.

No such luck. Apparently it can't be repaired, and needs to be replaced. I imagine that might take awhile. Fortunately, it's supposed to cool down starting tomorrow.

Thanks for commiserating with me. You're the one who is the hot-weather guru.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It made it all the way to 54° today with on and off showers all day. Quite a change from the daily triple digit numbers I was (not quite) getting used to. Tonight we are under a frost advisory as the temps will be dropping to mid 30's.

No real shop time today. Had grocery shopping and some other things to catch up on. Not to mention late to bed and getting up at 4am doesn't help.

Bbob - Glad the settlement came through on mom's house. Hope you can get your garage cleaned up.
That construction lumber you bought cost about $1.60/BF. 8/4 poplar is $2.77 / BF at Kettle Moraine Hardwoods.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon everyone. It made it all the way to 54° today with on and off showers all day. Quite a change from the daily triple digit numbers I was (not quite) getting used to. Tonight we are under a frost advisory as the temps will be dropping to mid 30's.

No real shop time today. Had grocery shopping and some other things to catch up on. Not to mention late to bed and getting up at 4am doesn't help.

Bbob - Glad the settlement came through on mom's house. Hope you can get your garage cleaned up.
That construction lumber you bought cost about $1.60/BF. It wasn't all that long ago a 2×4 would cost you less than $3. 8/4 poplar is $2.77 / BF at Kettle Moraine Hardwoods. Just a reality check.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

I think 8 clamps should be enough…









We'll see tomorrow….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back at the salt mine today. My house thermometer said 45 this morning, but then the car said 37 and went down to 35 as I drove. I'm not sure which was right, but I did hear there was frost in the area.

No AC needed around here for a while.


----------



## bandit571

42 mostly sunny degrees outside….slightly warmer inside the house…still no heat..they are looking for a replacement gas valve….

have a cup of Hot Tea, with a shot of "Buttershots" in it. Seafood Cup of Noodles for Brunch…Pills were breakfast..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started out with 71° this morning, 75° & 25% RH @ 8:30am. Heading for 105° and 10% RH later today. 
Same redonculus forecast temps all weekend. sigh. 
These are +15° above normal for early October! 
#%^&*(!
Rats, that didn't make me feel better? 
hmm

Today's drama:
Used my old smart phone for 5+ years. My banking apps notified me they will no longer support my old Android operating system due security risks, and Verizon refuses to provide any updates for last 3 years. Told wife I didn't care, do not need phone access to money, since I am broke? New phone shows up late yesterday. sigh.
Brand new Samsung S20 FE 5G. Looked up 5G coverage, THERE IS NONE! Phone is so new, Verizon doesn't have manual, or change over instructions online? New buttons, new features, and everything looks different. :-( 
Have re-learn this silly thing quickly, so I can continue to ignore all spam text and calls from politicians wasting advertising money on me. When they ask my opinion, I tell them; 'Kill em all, and let God sort it out!'

Hmm, re-reading this, maybe I woke on wrong side of bed this morning, and need a nap till lunch?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been a couple of days since I last reported in…....!! Too many aches and pains to sit at the 'puter very long at a time. I'm taking drugs every 2-4 hours and a couple of them makes me woosy and drowsy. It seems like I'm sleeping more these days. But it was 46 at pill time this morning, along with my pot of java. Mostly sunny, no clabber, and it's up to 56 at this writing. No rain for several days. The high will get to 67. The humidity is at 48%, and the wind is light at 5 mph.
You guys take care and stay either warm or dry, depending on your region of the country…..!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We're all working/ schooling from home. The wife and kiddo won out, we had to turn on the heat. Propane company filled the tank the other day, that's always a fun bill.

58 at the moment. Probably gonna make it into the 60s and hold there today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another nice warm day here with blue skies. No rain in sight so I have to water the lawn.

We're still working on the property inventory for the insurance claim. It might take another week to finish. I sure would like to dump this RAS and the shopsmith but I haven't had any bites yet.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

94 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego. I'm beginning to think that this oppressive heat will never end.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Rain, wind and 48 degrees. I believe this September with go down as temperatures well above average.


----------



## bandit571

PIP time?









Lid was sliced off…









Hinged up..









Holder installed, lid is padded..









Waiting on the stain to dry….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I really like that box. Once I get my shop back and can get to my tools I want to make a few of those for some of my tools. You've given me a ton of great ideas. Thanks!

Made a little more room today. 'Stick in the Mud', had me screwing around with some crap bikes we salvaged. I hate working on bikes and cars or anything like that. Nothing works, matches, or fits. It didn't take long for to get the idea I was not a happy camper. At the end of the day she started moving my tools around and that really PO'd me. She was putting they where they were not suppose to be and almost broke on of my organizer. I told her to take her hands off my tools. Boy o'boy did I ever get my message across, big time.

I'm cooling down with a few beers, several in fact. Here's hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*BurlyBob* Blame it on Moon.
Harvest moon last night, and everything in my world seems to have the knob twisted to 12, when it only goes to 10? 
Emotions and drama have been EPIC in last 24 hours in klutz family. You wouldn't believe me if I typed it all up. It's been SO bad, pretty sure my wife and her sister will NEVER talk to each other again. :-(

Enjoy your beer, and get ready for end of month. Why?
We get 2 full moons this month, besides the Harvest moon, the elusive Blue moon will visit on Halloween.

Me thinks this is going to be one scary month, all thanks to the WEATHER! Looool

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW headed to 70° F, maybe +?. Light swirly winds keeping the weather station busy. Indian Summer is back on track ;-) Partly cloudy in high 60s to 70 for the next week ;-))

The drain under the vanity had a drip yesterday ;-( Fortunately the fitting I salvaged is holding. I believe that is because Prayer is an effect rive pluming tool. Still a drip spot and on fitting. I think I found a minor quality control defect and adjusted the fittings around it. Praying while I wait to see if it leaks.

*CApt K* Those phones are a real PIA for sure. Mine changed from English to German in the middle of a text message. I checked and it said it was set for French and Spanish. It would not reset to English. The Verizon girl fixed it quickly. A couple days prior, another customer had been there with the same problem ;-(( My computer guru kid says to not do anything financial or secure on a phone. Every one of those free apps is a security threat. I usually skim through the agreement before I down load an app. Papa Murphy's said they were using the data to make psychological profiles. I decided that was not necessary to order pizza on the phone ;-)) I gave Android the feedback they were looking for. Told them I would never have another one if they kept resetting to default settings with every update. They haven't done that lately. Wonder if they listened or it is just luck?



> The first dry fit…panel was a hair too long…adjust it for length..and try again…time for Lunch, now.
> 
> - bandit571


Box looking good Bandit. My final fits always seem to be a fuzz too short ;-(

*MikeinSTL* After the researching I have done trying to get the bomb addressed, if I had propane in my house I would definitely have leak detectors in every room with an appliance or heater. There is an odor fade phenomena most in the industry do not want to admit. One of the investigators said it can happen in as little as a month but usually takes a year. Several disasters when no one smelled it before trigging the disaster. A friend lost 250 gallons due to a defective furnace valve. He claims it when up his chimney because he didn't smell anything. It is heavier than air. I believe it went across his floor and out the door.

If it does not dissipate and is corralled in a low spot, the half-life is 14 days. It will take a little over a month to dilute from a maximum flammable concentration of 9.5% down to the minimum 2.1%. I am not capable of modifying the calculation due to conditions but I suspect it could be significantly longer in a dark spot because UV light is the catalyst. A friend looking for a tool in the utility box on a truck was burned by propane. There was a torch in the box he suspects was not turned off and a tool depressed the trigger. He did not smell anything. Moving the tools triggered it. The tool box was no more than 2 cubic feet. He had burns that blistered and peeled for months. His Tee shirt caught fire and he rolled on the ground to extinguish it. The manufacturer of the utility box claimed they are air tight. They must be or it would have blown clear traveling on the highway.

The fire marshal is coming to visit next week. I'm wondering if mentioning to the police chief that the feds should prosecute for arson and murder if these violations destroy homes or kill anyone might have had an impact. Having survived a flash fire at a gas station uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware causes me concerns their desk top analyses are apparently unable identify.

Enuf typing, better go check for drips under the vanity. I hate plumbing!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *BurlyBob* Blame it on Moon.
> Harvest moon last night, and everything in my world seems to have the knob twisted to 12, when it only goes to 10?
> Emotions and drama have been EPIC in last 24 hours in klutz family. You wouldn t believe me if I typed it all up. It s been SO bad, pretty sure my wife and her sister will NEVER talk to each other again. :-(
> 
> Enjoy your beer, and get ready for end of month. Why?
> We get 2 full moons this month, besides the Harvest moon, the elusive Blue moon will visit on Halloween.
> 
> Me thinks this is going to be one scary month, all thanks to the WEATHER! Looool
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


When I was a volunteer fireman one of they guys warned us every time the moon was full ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Cool and clear out this morning. The temps got down to 30 last night. Currently it's 43 and should make it to 53 today.

Well I braved the weather yesterday and played some golf. Even though the weather was supposed to be nice, it wasn't. The north wind reared it's ugly head and froze my butt cheeks off. I am so sore this morning that it's hard to walk and the weather didn't help either. All my joints are crying out for warmer weather. And my game was pretty bad too. I'm pretty sure I'm going to hell because of all the cussing I did. Sorry God! I think it's almost time to hang up the clubs for the year.

*Bandit*, that box turned out quite nice. You're quite the box maker.

*Captain K*, I like your Political analogy.

*Burly Bob*, I'd be mad too if my wife moved my tools around. But, I'd also be surprised if she did. They're all too heavy for her. LOL

Boy, I'm stuck in a rut. I just can't seem to get motivated to work on any projects. I have some lined up to do, but it's hard to get started. I think I'm getting burned out or something. I have a large project my local fire department wants me to do. It's a farm style table. They want it 12' long and 4' wide. I just don't have the room to do it, but I want to help them out. Thus the rut! What do I do? This project is holding everything else up.

Anyway, the dog is crying to go out and relieve itself so, I guess it's time to say "Good night Dick", "laugh-in". Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

41 cloudy degrees outside the window….still no furnace running…..

May try to varnish that little box this afternoon.

Then back to rehabbing a few hand tools…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's finally raining this morning. The temp was 49 at coffee time out in the sunroom. I'm enjoying hearing the rain hit the roof. It's mighty clabbered out, and no prospect of clearing up anytime soon. It's climbed up to 56 now, and the humidity is at 63%. The wind is fairly calm at 6 mph. The high is supposed to get to 73, but I'm skeptical….

I hope you guys get all the projects and "rat killin'" done that you need to. Myself….I'm left out in the cold on such things.

bandit…..You build some pretty nice boxes and such, but I got to be honest with you. I do not like the awful stain color you use. That color is putrid….!! And it's the same stain you put on everyone of your projects….Sorry, but that's how I see it. Why don't you ever just use a clear finish like poly or varnish and leave off that stain, especially if using a hardwood like oak or walnut…..even pine would look better clear coated…Don't mean to be ugly….just my opinion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I do the same thing. I dread starting big projects, but then I get going and don't want to quit when it's time. I've been stalling on this big bookcase project, but I enjoy it once I get started.


----------



## bandit571

> Morning gang,
> 
> It s finally raining this morning. The temp was 49 at coffee time out in the sunroom. I m enjoying hearing the rain hit the roof. It s mighty clabbered out, and no prospect of clearing up anytime soon. It s climbed up to 56 now, and the humidity is at 63%. The wind is fairly calm at 6 mph. The high is supposed to get to 73, but I m skeptical….
> 
> I hope you guys get all the projects and "rat killin " done that you need to. Myself….I m left out in the cold on such things.
> 
> bandit…..You build some pretty nice boxes and such, but I got to be honest with you. I do not like the awful stain color you use. That color is putrid….!! And it s the same stain you put on everyone of your projects….Sorry, but that s how I see it. Why don t you ever just use a clear finish like poly or varnish and leave off that stain, especially if using a hardwood like oak or walnut…..even pine would look better clear coated…Don t mean to be ugly….just my opinion.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


All those boxes are part of a set…so it would be nice IF they all looked like. Besides….a clear finish is kind of wasted on Poplar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

More auction things. Not sure about the pointy thing with a handle. That's the biggest speed square I've seen. Not sure how speedy I will be using it. Adjustable wrench is neat. Tiny little F clamps. I'm not sure what the thing with the little red round base is. Maybe some kind of circle drawer that's missing a part. Also not really pictured is a little electric engraver. Now I can engrave my tools so Randy can't steal them.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. 89: finally a day under 90!

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

42 degrees at the house. Overcast and Intermittent rain.

A bit of white stuff at higher elevations.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

91 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

47 and drizzle…Set of boxes?









With labels..









Even the latest box gets one…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that's quite a collect of fine looking shop organizers.

A little good and bad news on my quest to return my shop to normal. I'm definitely getting some room made. I can almost walk around things with without into most things. I dug out a piece of melamine and used it for a new table on that RAS. It looks better, sort of. Kind of like putting lipstick on a pig. Maybe it'll sucker someone into buying it. Now for the bad news. Yesterday 'Stick in the Mud', closed the garage door on a plastic garbage can. The cable jumped the pulley, it racked in the track and bent up one corner real nice. It's stuck that way till I get the overhead door guy up to fix it. That's going to kill a $75 dollar bill.

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it comes down to it, see what you can get out of the recall if anything.

http://radialarmsawrecall.com/


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Bill. I'll definitely check that out. It might be the only option .

I just checked and it looks like I need to call the phone number for some clarification.


----------



## Firewood

It topped out at 52° today, and with the clear skies and calm winds it's already down to 32°. Frost warnings have been posted. Yesterday was cold and wet all day long.

No shop time yet. As the association treasurer, I had some work to catch up on for upcoming meeting. Still not sure how I let myself get roped into this gig.

*Bandit* - That's a nice set of boxes you've put together. But then you always do nice work.

*Bbob* - I had a door jump a track like that once. Never did figure out why. Fortunately, not too much damage, but it was a pain in the @$$ getting it all back together.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day here in WW only .02", almost 60° F, and Indian Summer is off track again. 20° F short of predictions, partly cloudy was a thick fog with weather alerts yesterday and solid high overcast today. Probably got dark a few minutes early ;-)) That is solid thick overcast.

*Bandit* That set of boxes really looks good.

I think the vanity has passed a 36 hour drip test by now ;-) I have had the cable jump off the pulley and bind up the garage door. It is solid wood and a wide 2 car garage door. There is no lifting it by hand. Not sure what it weighs, but has to be in the neighborhood of 3 to 400 pounds.

*BBob* The garage seems to be taking a beating this fall. Hope that is the end of it. Sounds like the rebate may be a good deal. Scrap iron is so low the recycler allows it to be dropped off. Good deal. I think the dump charges at least $20 a ton. I wonder what my cousin in the junk yard thinks these days about the price of scrap. When it was sky high, he didn't want to pay the taxes if he sold. Shouldn't have to worry about taxes now ;-)

*Mike* My bride got roped into those gigs a time or two in PTA. The books were so messed up she required them to do some kind of audit or something to be certain she could not be charged in criminal court for taking them over! After she had enough, they went back to the old system ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

93 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Matching Bandit Boxes. Pretty cool, Bandit. You do nice work.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, You are very right. I'm getting really PO'd how folks are treating my garage. I waited a lifetime for something this nice. You saw it you know what I mean. It's where I wanted to enjoy my retirement and now it a beat up, banged up, cluttered mess. BurlyBob, is not a happy camper and 'Stick in the Mud', is not helping BurlyBob get happy!!!

I screwed around out there today and developed a couple of ideas. Now 'Stick in the Mud', has to get on board, period!
More news to follow.

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was 45 at wake up, but it's supposed to make it to 80 today and 85 tomorrow. I need to do some work on bookcases today and tomorrow so I can show client some progress. There's a good chance I'll be deployed to the gulf coast at the end of the week for a hurricane.


----------



## bandit571

43 mostly sunny degrees outside….still no heat inside…morning to ya..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Mostly sunny, no clabber. It's 64 now, and headed to 81. The low was 44…..!!! No rain in sight for a good while.

The humidity is at 55% and the wind in about nil at 1 mph.

Had to go out and air up some tires yesterday….one tire on the utility trailer (4×8), and one tire on the utility trailer (the small John Deere ) I pull behind the tractor, and the tire on the wheel barrow. Also…..checked all the batteries on my drills and also the boat batteries….all were down, as it's been months since I've been in the shop. Pretty sad. By the time I was done with all of that, my back was hurting so bad I had to take drugs for relief…..
Also…...having trouble with my vision….again. I go from one quack to another for repair, and can't none of them get it right….!! I've about had it with quacks…...Misery loves company…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been consistently in the mid-upper 40's every morning with lots of dew on everything until around 11am when the sun can finally hit everything. This is putting a major damper on getting my shed shingled as there's no way in heck I'm getting onto a wet roof hoping I want fall off.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another warm day in SW desert, but its not over 100°?
Started morning with 68° + 18% RH, now 100° + 8% RH.

Excited about forecast for once. Triple digits are supposed to disappear this weekend, so September temperatures can finally arrive. Overnight lows might even touch 59° next week, offering a glimpse of October weather?

*Bandit* 43° and no heat would result in SWMBO chasing me around house blow torch till I fixed it, regardless of landlord. Your wife must be very understanding? Wish you luck.

+1 Hate garage door repairs. 
Pain of tearing it all apart and fixing cable mechanism is only exceeded by PIA of panel replacement; which takes same length of time as installing a whole new door. :-(

Fired up 17" band saw yesterday, trimming some extended tenons for blanket chest. But first had to update the dust collection connection to 5".








Moves much more air. So much that it has annoying whistle(s) from the gaps around door. May have to add some foam tape? Didn't cut a lot, but seemed to do better job in fine cherry dust with 10tpi blade than in past.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 69 degrees outside! Enough to open the doors, and let some heat INTO the house. They are replacing the furnace this weekend….there was also a fellow outside….getting notes so they can replace the leaky roof, as well.

Old funace….Landlord figured the more the contractors would dig into the furnace, the more "trouble" they'd find, raising the bill even more…..decided to just scrap the old, and put a new furnace in…..we'll see how it affects the gas bill….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was 54 at 5:30 when I got up. It's up to 58 now and headed to 85 today. I will start out in shop with a sweatshirt on and then complain it's hot by end of day. Gonna get a lot done today.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit - depending on what he has installed, I wouldn't be surprised if the gas bill goes down.

Captain - 100° in October is a no go for me. I realize it's a dry heat, but hot is still hot. I really don't know how you all do it.

61° now, heading to 87°. Even that is too hot for October for me. At this point every day is a day closer to deer season, so I'm watching the temps like crazy and the forecasts for November. It needs to cool down so the deer will move.


----------



## bandit571

55 sunny degrees outside….Maybe "Indian Summer" has started?

Morning to ya…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning y'all from the South,

It was 53 at coffee time in the sunroom….Plenty of bright stuff, and no clabber. The birds and squirrels are having a good time running around and playing. It's warmed up now to 71 and headed to 86 with the same conditions. The humidity is at 58%, and the wind is almost still at 1 mph. No rain in the forecast for many days it looks like.
Nothing going on around my neck of the woods. Just been hangin' around the old homestead and stayin' close. We don't go out to a cafe of any type or walk-in and sit down eatin' joint. Too easy to catch the virus, and who has it?


----------



## Rick Dennington

You guys talking about heating and air conditioning…....About 11 years ago we had to replace the whole ********************a ree around our homestead….all new units inside and out, new duct work. Replaced the old Trane system with a new air handler (put it up in the loaft), and a 15,000 btu outdoor blower. I had the outside unit moved from the north end of the house to the south end of the house…..that cut down a lot of noise outside our bedrooms. We have no gas at all in the small town I live in, so everything is electric. This unit is much more quiter, pushes more heat and air, and I have it serviced two times a year…...spring and late fall just before winter sets in. It was well worth the $$$$$. I replace the return air filter every 1- 2 months with good pleated HEAPA filters. They make all the difference as opposed to those cheap $1.00 filters. You can't take short cuts when trying to save a few $$$$s. Just not worth it….!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 70° with clear skies and breezy today. May warm up more a bit more in the next couple days.

Sitting at the car dealer getting Deb's car looked at. Keep smelling burning plastic - like a plastic bag got caught up on the exhaust or something. But if that's it, I thought it would have burned off by now. GRrrr.

Well, the smell us just what I thought. Something stuck on the exhaust pipe. It'll burn off. But wouldn't you know they found a transmission seal leak and a spool valve seal is starting to leak. Those will have to wait. Every time I take the car in it costs me $1000 it seems. I guess that's what happens with 10+ year old cars.

Speaking of furnaces. We had about the cheapest furnace the builder could find in our condo. When we built out the basement and added a 2nd zone, I decided to replace it with a two stage system. It also has a DC motor that is much more efficient than an AC motor.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't make the roster for hurricane response again, so Sean and I are gonna go fishing Saturday and Sunday at Lake Stockton. Hope to catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day here in WW, 61° F and no Indian Summer. WE have fog to thick fog every morning, it lifts up to overcast by noon. Yesterday Ol' Sol made it out by noon. I decided to mow the lawn, rain coming tomorrow afternoon and downpours for the weekend. The grass never dried so it was a PIA in the catcher. The grass was long because I let it grow to shade the ground during the drought.

*Mike* Modern electronics are fantastic, eh? DC motors should be about a third more efficient. Too bad there is so much heat loss in DC transmission lines. Edison could have been right about DC power grids ;-) The shop I worked for when they moved a logging equipment manufacturer to a bigger building sent me to see why one of their machines would not run. In those days DC was the only way to get fine motor speed control. AC was on or off. ;-)) Of course the plant had three phase power. The "electrician" had hooked the DC machine to the 3 phase power without the motor generator set to provide DC. DC motors have 2 big wires that go to the armature for power and 2 little wires to the field for speed control. The guy that hooked it up must have decided 1 big wire equals 2 little wires. Each armature wire was connected to a phase of the 3 phase power and the 2 little ones were hooked to the last phase ;-)))

*BigBlock,* I sympathize with you're feeling about wet roofs. I have had to throw a rope over them to have a way to pull myself up. Tying myself to the rope was the only way to stay up there ;-))

*BBob,* I know what you mean about retirement getting all banged up. The county said I could not build a shop on the property next door so we didn't buy it and I'm stuck with the 2 car garage. Worse yet, the idiot built the propane pocket ;-) Too bad the city does not know about properties of petroleum products. Unfortunately, the Laws of Physics will prevail ;-(

The fire marshal was here today. She will try to get the 10 foot tree canopy clearance enforced. I have noticed all the cedar trees here are developing dead spots. The WWW says it is root rot due to too much moisture. I suspect our drier summers are confusing them. They used to love the wet winters.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been nice fall weather here. Lows around 50° and highs in the mid 70's.

Seems like you always miss the fun Bill. Not your turn when an event happens?

Not much happening around here. Just puttering in the shop. Answering a lot of questions but no one is ordering anything. At least I am nearly done with my Christmas presents.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's pretty nice out this morning. Chilly, but nice. The temp is 41 and should reach 64 today. Me thinks winter is on it's way.

Well I started another project yesterday. I'm making a Cremation Urn for a friend. It's starting to look half way decent now. I'm making it out of Red Oak because, my friend and I used to deer hunt in a little town of "Red Oak", Michigan. I thought it was fitting for him.

I've been having trouble with the Post Office lately. I use the "click and ship" on their site and schedule a pick up. But, they never pick up until I call the PO and chew them out. I guess that's what I have to do today. I sure angers me.

Well, I just wanted to stick my head in the door and say "howdy". Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning folks. It's 51° and clear with light winds. We should make it to mid 60's. May have to head over to the nature center for a nice walk today.

Don - Sorry for the loss of your friend and hunting partner. Your wood selection sounds very fitting.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….White Castle Cheeseburger sliders for Brunch…..4 should about be enough?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy you all,

Clabbered up this morning and it looks like rain, but prolly not. It was 58 this late morning at coffee time. But now it's partly sunny to partly clabbered. Can't make it's mind up which one it wants to be. The high should get to around 85 as it's now 75. Nothing going on around my neck of the woods, so I'll say adios….for now…...!! The humidity is at 68%, and the wind is nil at 0 mph. Not a leaf is moving.

Captain Klutz…....When you went to a 5" dust connection, did you have to go with a larger impellar also….?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another day of high overcast skies and 42 degrees. This has been an amazingly warm Sept. and beginning Oct. Typical I should be having lots of 20 degree daytime temps. I have seen it -20 on Halloween. I'm enjoining it although I know it has its environmental downside.

The poor rabbits have been take a hit from our predictor animal lately.


















My resident ermine got him a rabbit too.

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-hTTckXV/0/4abbb619/1280/i-hTTckXV-1280.mp4


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started day with 61° at sunrise. Very nice morning.

Have 101° & 6% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
Strong breeze is picking up dust in any open areas around me, but further in town it becomes light haze in distance.

If I believe the pundits, this is supposed to be last triple digit day for next 10 days, maybe last one till next may? 
Still going to be 5-10° above normal. Will be nice to finally get September weather that never arrived.

*Rick* No upgrade to impeller. 
Due to my 20" planer and 6×89 edge sander added recently; needed to increase from 4 to 5" hose size on my current DC machine/one hose setup. 
5" duct/fittings are an odd ball size. Started a thread looking for how others have done it, and to document what I found: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310634
At this point, TS + router extension table is only tool not using 5" port?

*AJ* Cool pics, thanks!

*Bandit* Yum. Two big things I miss about Ohio - White Castle and Cincinnati style chili. The bulk packaged stuff Kroger sells out here in Fry's Grocery stores they own is not same. :-(

*Don* My carrier 'suggested' against use of residential pick up about a month ago, when I had similar delay issues. Was informed off the record that due overtime elimination, they were back logged a week or more depending on route in her PO. You could hear the frustration in her voice as she explained the impact of overtime reduction .vs. local building boom and Covid demand; when I caught her filling the boxes that day and gave her the package.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I've out of the area for a few days. I had to go back to Mom's house for the debris removal. What a fricken dirty job. We scavenged a few more things. For me the most meaning full was my Dad's High School diploma. It was the first time I had ever seen it. You can't believe how amazed and grateful I was that we found it. Tomorrow I get to figure out how to open a metal chest from my Grandma. I have no idea whats in it. I'm hoping it more wonderful family memories.

Here's some other good news, we sold off a table, some of my crappy goose decoys, have a bite on that crappy shopsmith, as well as a bunch of those cheap damn metal cabinets with plastic drawers. I hate those things and refuse to have them in my shop. Now if I can only get rid of that RAS life would truly be a beautiful things.

My best.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW about 65° F today. Overcast burned off about noon. Worked in the yard doing a planting hole. Getting out of shape sitting around working on the propane disaster too much and corona lock down.

*Don* Condolences for your friend and hunting partner.

*BBob* Good to hear good news out of Oregon ;-) Maybe a "Free" sign on the RAS will be the best thing, out of sight out of mind. I used to forget the few who didn't pay their bills. People would say take them to court. I didn't need the aggravation and I could make more doing a job that paid than going through the collecting efforts. Out of sight, out of mind ;-) Will you get enough for it to matter one way or the other?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 51° and clear. Heading to 78°. We'll see how close it gets.

Yesterday's walk at the nature center was a bust. They had something going on that had the parking lot jammed full. Didn't want the crowds so we just walked around the neighborhood.

I finally rehung the microwave yesterday. When they installed it they should have bumped it out about 1 1/2" for vent clearance. So I built a frame to attach behind it.

*AlaskaGuy* - Thanks for the pics. We have big cat sightings around here on occasion but it's pretty rare.

*Bbob* - Glad to hear you're getting through the clutter. You'll have this behind you before you know it.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## bandit571

A clear 48 degrees outside my window….not much better inside.

Furnace will get replace tomorrow…starting around 0800-0830hrs…..means I HAVE to be up and moving before that..on a Saturday? grrrrrr…

This afternoon, I need to call to see IF my 2 saws are done, at the Sharpening Service…..Chuck opens around 1400hrs, or so…..

Might work on yet another box…..









Have the 4 sides about ready….trying to see how many of these things I can stash in a box..









Hey..this IS a Friday, right?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ola, amigos,

Another clabbered up morning. It looks like a little rain shower hit during the night. By the time I got up and 10:30 it was about dried up. But we still might get a little more the way it looks now. I'm not holding my breath on it though.

It was 59 for a low, and now it's 73 with the humidity at 72%, and the wind is variable at 3-6 mph. Not much else. The high should reach to about 79-80. I question that…..!!!

Captain Klutz…..Thanks for the reply on the dust collector impellar and setup you have now. To have a 20" planer and 10-12" jointer has always been my dream, but with such a bad back and having to quit woodworking prolly, it's just a passing fancy now. I would have those it circumstances were different. That was the plan, anyway


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW with fingers crossed for 70° F today, but probably will be short 3 or 4. Overcast chased off early by small craft warnings wind. Ol' Sol was up and at 'em by 930 this AM ;-)

*AG* Nice to see the big cats out and about.

*Mike* I noticed a big change in the trades following the1980 recession. Prior to that everyone was cooperative and did a first class job. When the work volume recovered without the price structure, most just started throwing things together will little consideration for serviceability ;-(

*Bandit* I can't wait to see the next box ;-)


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Howdy to y'all … and a great day it has turned out to be … Right now at noon it is 91 degrees at 19% humidity here in the north west valley with a few streaky clouds here and there … You know that this is a landmark day to be in the double digits after 141 days of being over 100 degrees …

I see that the cats are getting the road kill … (some of my favorite) , but ya know everybody has to do their part the keep the roads cleaned up, so keep up the good work guys.

I'm looking forward to see bandit's box … (Great expectations)

Well I haven't been out to the shop in the last two days, So I don't have anything to brag about, but the lsat time i was out there I was trying to re-learn the bowl gouge … and I have learned that it will catch and put a big gouge in your work … I contacted the guy on "Turnawoodbowl" (Kent) and he said to quit using a 45 degree grind and start using a 55 degree swept back grind ,,, I will report later on that …

Well ya'll have a great day in your shops, and do it safely.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog!! I got rid of that Shopsmith and crapsman RAS. I got $200 out of them. Possibly not the most I could get but for this area pretty decent. At least they are moving out of my garage to a new home and the pressure is off!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening folks. It got up to 79° and mostly sunny with wind gusts to 31mph. Probably the last near 80 day of the year. But stranger things have happened.

Went to Deb's hearing appt today to get her new hearing aids. Dang, those things aren't cheap! But if they improve her quality of life, it's worth it. They tested my hearing while I was there. A little loss, but nothing to warrant hearing aids.

Got to test out the new DRO on the planer today. Works pretty good so far. Planed down some of the lumber for the hall table. Filled a couple knots with epoxy to prevent blowouts when planing.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 66 out this morning. WoW! It feels like summer here. I took the pooch out this morning for her morning P and couldn't believe how warm it was. High for today should be over 70.

Congrats *Burly Bob* on getting rid of the shopsmith and RAS. You did good and the guy that got them got a steal. I'm sure he's happy.

Well, I just wanted to say hello, so HELLO. I've gotta go and play some golf, sounds terrible when I say it that way. Anyways, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had 69° & 20% RH at sunrise in SE side of Phoenix this morning.
Heading for ONLY 94° today, with usual single digit RH.

While we might be done breaking records for triple digit days this summer, seems we are working to achieve one of the hottest October months on record. Sigh.

Stupid funny drama of the day:

With 21 yr old daughter moved into her rental home, she is excited to carry on family tradition 
- Halloween decorations. 
SWMBO has decided to 'donate' ~half of our aging haunted house collection to get her started. Happy to get rid of it. With only 1 teenager at home, who thinks Halloween is dumb; it has become a waste of time to decorate last few years. Yesterday afternoon pulled down a dozen dusty totes from garage storage. SWMBO scattered the mess all around my clean garage shop floor, pulled together the donate pile into bins; and walked away leaving the mess for me to clean up. :-( 
At dinner, SWMBO commanded I set up some lights, and put the coffin out on display despite fact that Halloween 'Trick or Treat' seems extra scary this year with Covid? Was also told to stop eating the candy bars I found hiding in kitchen cabinets last week? Oops, busted.

In past years, every year I build/buy something new for the scare exhibit. The engineer in me is thinking this seasons 'new' Halloween decoration should be disinfectant fogging tunnel? Wondering if I can concoct a bug killing (but not human killing) mixture to use in my smoke machines? SWMBO voted against the idea fro some reason? sigh. 2020 just keeps getting more weird/strange/scary as time moves forward.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

66 degrees outside the window. Having some lunch, before I go to the shop.

May take the Bishop No. 10 saw along, since it is now all sharpened up…








One slides the blade up or down, to adjust the depth of the cut, depending on which set of teeth you want to use.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

Not much (again) going on around my neck of the woods. The low was 58 w/ clabber and not a drop of sunshine. It's 64 now, and fog has rolled in. Visibility is about 1/4 mile. It'll be slow to burn off with no sun and no wind. The humidity is at 95%, and like I said…...no wind…. The high will get to 86….maybe…..!!

CaptainKlutz…....You talking about Halloween and trick-er-treaters and all…..We've been here over 18 years and have NEVER had any trick -er- treaters come to the door. This is old people country and no kids has ever rang our door bell…..!! I'll buy a few bags of candy, and eat 'em.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

More good news ! I'm unloading 11 gallons of paint. Something My mom bought for her deck. I've got a crap load of interior paint,"Spicy Apricot". Who in the world comes up with these names? Hopefully by next weekend I'll be moving my boat indoors for the winter.

More good news! Around 12:30am our third grandson made his arrival. He's a real cute little guy and we can't wait to see him in person. He and Mom are happy, healthy and doing quite nicely.

My Best.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A warm mid 80's day here. Should be about 20° cooler tomorrow and a small chance of moisture they say. A year ago we had 8" of snow and mid 30's for a high.

Glad to see everyone is busy with something. All of a sudden I have 5 orders going in the shop now along with 4 Christmas gifts that I have going.

Congrats BBob. Those little ones are pretty special. We got our 6th Granddaughter on Wed. We had her 2 older sisters here for a couple days which was fun. Have a Grandson to arrive in the first week of Nov. and another Granddaughter expected around New Years. Sounds like you are slowly getting your shop back. That is a a good thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it t'wuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW. It made it to 58° F today. The weatherman predicted three weather systems from the Bering Sea bringing gusty winds and up to an inch of rain each. More like one long storm little breaks in the downpour here and there. Well, he flubbed his dub ;-)) 2" last night, beautiful day today and the last inch tomorrow I suppose ;-))

Felt a bit tired so goofing off more than normal today.

*CaptK"* How did you build a smoke machine? Electric heater and fan? Hope you can keep up. SWMBO seems to have a lot of instructions for you. I doubt I could remember what I was supposed to do. ;-)) We have never had very many Trick or Treaters. The road with a sharp curve is too dangerous in the dark for kids to cross. Not too much traffic, but everyone loves the bank the county put in the curve to practice racing.

*Bandit* Interesting saw. I don't think I ever saw one before. Cosscut and rip teeth?

*BBob* Congrats on the whole list. Quite a move in 24 hours from down in the dumps to jumping for joy ;-))

*Mark* Sounds like you will have more grandkids than you can keep track of ;-) My wife just made a 5 generation picture of mom holding a frame with my picture, I'm holding a frame with our son, and he is holding a picture of his son and granddaughter. I thought the last ones would be too small. It turned out good. She has to do some with our daughter's too.


----------



## bandit571

Bishop made his version…them Disston made a slightly different one. Bishop used a line of teeth to keep the plate from moving….Disston used a thumbscrew….thumbscrews tend to get lost….those teeth stay put.

9ppi and 11 ppi…You can slide the plate up or down, flip the plate over for whichever tooth count you want. Can be set up with that bar as a depth stop..









Cuts rip ( 9ppi) and crosscut (11 ppi)....


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….maybe a chance of rain, today…59 degrees outside the window….

Have to write a Blog, again…and MAYBE plough a few grooves? And, a bit of Lunch…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Woke up with a serious back ache, grabbed a big mug of java, and stumbled out to the sunroom. Looked out, and a heavy fog was hanging in the air. Clabbered over pretty heavy, also. The low was 60, and it finally got up to 72 now. Now the fog has burned off, and the sun has come out strong. The humidity is 78%, and the wind is practically nil at 1 mph. The high should reach 84, and no rain in sight.

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you got to unload a bunch of contraband, and finally getting your shop back in order Nothing like being out of whack with the world…...). I've been out of whack for a long time…..!!!
Also…...congrats on the arrival of the new crib rat…..From a crib rat to a rug rat to a ****************************************…..!! They grow up in a hurry. I have 2 ********************************************* left….one crib rat, and the rest are grown.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Right between the shoulder blades is sore…hurts when I move…just got back from the shop, have a bunch of photos to process..Film @ 2300 hrs…I'm pooped….there IS a glue up sitting on my bench, though…

Nap time?


----------



## bandit571

29 photos have been processed….the glue up?









Once I got a few grooves made..









And two plywood panel cut to size..









Just having a bit of fun..









In the shop…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started out with 68° low this morning.
Have sunny 92° & 18% RH just after lunch. Heading to 94° today.

Today's Klutz family drama: Moving FIL back to his own home. 
Couple of reasons. 
First he is in better shape than when he came here. 
Second, youngest son transitions from online to face to face high school next week, and we are worried he might bring Covid into house. We don't have enough 'space' for son to be isolated and separate from FIL. 
Third, it is time for him to put his big boy pants on to decide if he has will/desire to get stronger while living in his home, or if he needs a higher level of care; and is ready to settle into assisted care living away from his home. Deep down family all believe he needs a move into assisted living like he had here, but it is his decision.

FIL asked if my wife could stay with him at his house 1st night to make sure everything is setup for his reduced capabilities. Which means I stay at home to care for youngest son and her rescue mutts. Saves me 6 hours driving time, and I like that plan. 

There is more drama:
With son heading to school; new mask & sanitation procedures where handed out this morning by SWMBO.
I know she only wants to keep me Covid free, and alive as long as possible with new rules. But life during pandemic threat is zero fun when you have to wear a mask inside your own house? sigh

And since house is half empty this afternoon, I get to shut of water and replace a leaky shower valve. 
It is always something, right? 

*Bandit* Take care of that chest pain.

*BurlyBob* +1 Congrats on whole list. Sounds like life is smiling on you. 

*Bob* the smoke generators are commercial units. The heat vaporize a glycol/oil mixture.

Have a great day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Woke up early this morning after a good nights sleep. It's really quite windy out there. There's a little snow at the top of the Elkhorns! It sure looks like the warm weather is over for the year. We even turned on the gas fireplace yesterday.
I can't do much in the shop. It's still crowded so I guess I'll do some reloading.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

61 cloudy degrees outside….chance of rain later today…

Monday? Grrrrrr, shop is closed for the day….wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's later in the morning than usual because we went to church today. The temp is 55 heading to 72 today with pos. rain showers later.

I've been working on an urn for a friend but, have to stop cause I can't find a decent jpg of a deer. I can find all kinds of png's and others but no jpg's. I'm not quite computer literate to convert a png into a jpg so it must mean I'm computer illiterate. LOL

My wife bought a bunch of golf clubs and bags at an auction for $15. Now I've got a ton of junk in my garage. I'm trying to find a way to use the club heads for something woodsy. I'll figure something out yet.

*Burly Bob*, snow on the Elkhorns already, that may be a good sign for things to come for you.

*Rick*, it's always nice to get the first cup of joe in the morning. It's that magic elixir that keeps us going. At least it's not the same stuff we had in the service. We could use it for shoe polish in there. LOL

*Bandit*, I sure like that little Bishop back saw you're using. You have some neat tools.

Well, that's all for now gang, it's back to work on something. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Old man winter is breathing down my neck. 29 degrees this morning and some new white stuff on the mountain tops.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 hot, sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Hot weather is back, and will be hanging around for the next week or so.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there a song about "Looking out my back door"?









66 humid, and windy degrees outside…..


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. It started out at 61° and cloudy. It dropped to 52° with rain and a bit of lightning. Now it's cloudy and windy.

Had a finance meeting today, so not much shop time, but did get some edges of the top and shelf pieces ripped. Deb kinda likes the knot I filled and wants to keep it. That means a little more filling, so it's curing and will have to set until tomorrow.

Bbob - Congratulations on the new member to the Burly family! And glad you were able to unload some of your "stuff".

AlaskaGuy - I know we're going to be getting some of that white stuff soon enough, but I'm certainly not ready for it yet.

Bandit - Take care of that back pain. I hate it when that happens.

CaptK - You certainly have your share of drama. Hopefully it'll settle down soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Well, my Cardio Workout is done, for today..









Re-arrange the Bishop saw….fine tooth instead of coarse teeth…and raise the bar a bit..









And saw all 4 sides..









Even made a pile of sawdust…..I'm pooped!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Columbus/Indigenous Day? 
What ever they call it, It's a holiday, enjoy it.

Sunny, dry, 97° with 11% RH this afternoon in SW desert metropolis called Phoenix.
Weather pundits are threatening me with couple more days of triple digits this week, with 101° in suburbs forecast Tuesday/Wednesday. Triple digits in October is NUTS, TOTALLY NUTS! :-(

All these wunnerful pictures of fall. 
Everything here in desert valley is still green and flowering. Some of central mountains are showing fall colors. Heat resistant grass is growing much slower with cool nights. Meaning it's probably time to over seed with winter grass. The ornamental trees are looking water stress with yellow tips like normal as fall threatens. First time we see sub 50° overnight in valley; they will turn color, and begin littering the streets as fall arrives in desert. Expecting this to happen very soon….. PLEASE?

Good news. 
Wife has returned home from FIL move trip, and is most relaxed I have seen her be in last couple months. She is very happy to have one less partially functioning old man in house. 

Hoping our kids keep the drama to minimum the next couple weeks, so she can have some peace. 
If we could only teach my daughter how to NOT lock herself out of her house and/or car once a week, things would be much simpler. Yes, another drama crisis two days ago when she locked herself out of the new rental house. Shes is just like her mom. I have to keep a 3rd set of keys for every lock we own hidden from the women in my life, so I can recover when they loose BOTH known keys in less than week. sigh

Yesterday the shower faucet was easy 20 minute fix, and I had time to work in shop. 
Replaced a broken plastic switch box on my Delta dust collector since parts had arrived:








Posted the details separately in case others have same issue with 20+ year old discontinued plastic part.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311569

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it t'iz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW at 61° F today. We didn't get our 3 storm system downpour, Sunday only got ½" ;-) Supposed to rain a ¼" and blow tomorrow, We have gale warnings up.

Did taxes today. Extension expires on the 15th. Decided to not wait until the last minute ;-)) A few years ago they shortened the form. The tax people said 1040 is shorted, but y'all will hate it because now you have to use a bunch of work sheets and additional forms. By the time all the forms and worksheets are processed, they don't change anything and do not apply. Hopefully this will be the first year since the change I give them a form they do not have to redo ;-)) It will be ok if they do redo, because they always send a check too ;-)

*bandit* Looks like you have all those antique tools pretty well tuned up. Fall colors in the air, eh? I see a lot of orangeish yellowish spots in the cedar trees here. The www says it is dead spots from root rot. Supposed to be from too much moisture in the soil. Never had that when it was wetter. I suppose the drier summers are making the wet fall and winter look too wet?

We had a dab of snow in Stevens pass too. I suspect North Cascades and Chinook on Mt Rainier will be closed for the winter in a month. Snoqualmie will probably be getting daily closures due to all the crack pots that can't handle a few flakes ;-)) I see them clutching the wheel, both eyes as big as saucers glued to the road and in total shock with a few flakes falling and not even sticking to the road. Too bad they are in the hammer lane holding up traffic for 20 miles! Good thing they aren't in the Midwest ;-)

*Don* You can probably save those files to your computer, open them in your photo viewer program and save as a jpg. Should work if you are using Windows with all their default programs. Good luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Came home from a short fishing trip yesterday. Fishing wasn't great, but we caught some and even caught a few walleye. Sean had a good time and caught his first white bass. Had a tire blow out on the camper going 70mph on the interstate. That was not fun. I had to keep driving half on the shoulder for about 3 miles to get to an exit. No way was I parking on the shoulder to try and change a tire. I knew some damage had been done, but didn't realize how bad until I got pulled over. Major damage to the body panel behind the tires, destroyed the wheel well trim and made a hole thru the floor of the camper into the closet. There is tire rubber in the closet. Got the tire changed and had an uneventful rest of the trip home. Now I need to find a good repair place.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill,

Sorry to hear about the blow out, but if you're looking for a repair shop give the folks at Midwest RV a call. I just bought a 2016 Catalina from them and they are fantastic. I'm not sure what their intake looks like, but they did just open another state of the art workshop on their premises off of Hwy 55.

It was 42° when the kiddo and I jumped into the truck for the drive to school and then work. Looks like we're heading to a high of 78° today. No severe weather in the forecast but they have issued a heightened level for forest fires. We need some rain and there isn't any in the forecast.

No rain, but a big drop in temps coming for the weekend. Highs will be in the low 60s and i'm looking forward to it. We're towing our camper to our first camping trip this weekend and then I'm taking it to deer camp after. I love cool temps for camping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I considered Midwest, but I'm gonna take it to Buff's in Festus. It's close and I've heard good reviews. Enjoy your maiden voyage with your home away from home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Bill, sounds bad! We're you a china bomb victim or was it a quality tire that failed on you? The single time I had a trailer tire blowout, it was a truck LT tire that wasn't too old or cracked. The weight was probably at the upper limit but it had done just fine for the first 550 miles making me wonder if I didn't run over something. The tire was ribbons by the time I got to the shoulder and one of the fender mounts was broken off at the weld. It happens, hope the repair bill isn't too bad.


----------



## bandit571

66 SUNNY degrees outside. Finished up a nice hot bowl of Chicken Ramon Noodle soup, and a cup of Black Tea( with a shot of Butterscotch Schnapps, of course) Letting that settle through, before venturing down to the shop…

Finger poked for the bloodthinner clinic…still a bit low….add a pill.

Yesterday…was sitting in my left turn lane…Semi across the intersection was also waiting..apparently too long for the SUV behind him..as she whipped her SUV around the truck and went straight through the intersection….about 2" from my front bumper….

Today..was The Weaver's turn…...weaves in and out using both south bound lanes….speed lines are 25mph and then 35mph….way too slow for her….she just has to get to Walmart before anyone else does…..even used her horn at the stop lights she did happen to stop at….whether at the driver ahead of her, or to hurry up the light changing

Just never know…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

96 sunny, very hot degrees here in San Diego today. A friend brought over a portable air conditioner for me. Ahhh…Blessed be the air!

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning started off with 65° at sunrise. Sinus headache sent me back to bed, missing the nice weather. 
Now that headache is gone, it is sunny 91° & 18% RH at lunch time. 
Heading into triple digits later this afternoon. :-(

*Bandit* Glad you made it home safe from road trips. 
Sounds like the Cannon Ball runs is passing through your town? LOL

*Bill* Flat tire hauling a loaded trailer is never fun. Had an enclosed 7×18 enclosed trailer tire blow out that shredded the fender off side of trailer. Made a bigger mess than I thought possible. Needed a new lower side panel, fender, and replaced a bent rear spring shackle. Best luck on repairs.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was definitely a tire made in China. Goodyear Marathon. I'm gonna replace with Goodyear endurance made in the USA.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

How old are your Goodyear Marathon tires. I read Goodyear started making those tires in the USA in 2012.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They were made in 2016 and say made in China on them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny, windy day here in WW @ 61° F.

*DBob* Glad to hear you are cooling off.

*Bill* Glad you had a good time fishin'. Sorry to hear you have joined the club. My 70's trailer that lost a tire had minimal damage. My late 90's 5th wheel that had a blowout had minor damage. Mid 2000s 5th wheel blowout had damage to the floor and frame. They just don't make 'em like they used to ;-( All the blown tires I have ever had were the back tire on tandem axle trailers. LB says the front tire stirs up the object for the rear to hit.

In 2017 the wear and tear of the unmaintained freeways took its toll. The worst spot was a chuck hole in Indiana that was about a foot deep and 3 feet long and about the same wide. Hard to miss them doing 60 on the freeway ;-( We had a spring shackle issue hitting a giant bump on a Sunday afternoon in the middle of Montana. Choices were to spend about 8 hours pulling it to Custer at 10 mph, wait for a service guy to come assess it on Monday and wait another day or 2 for repairs, or have it hauled. I towed it. The slightly out of whack axle blew a tire a couple miles out of Custer ;-( Low speed blowout did not damage the 5er. Fortunately, we got it ready to roll on Monday.

Those Out of Whack drivers had me wondering if I had gone color blind over night or if they had changed the color code from stop on red to stop on green. Sometimes there were so many that kept coming when my light turned green I wondered if I would have to set through more than 2 red lights. There was a taxi driver killed going through a green light in downtown a few years ago. A drunk doing about 50 mph in downtown hit him square in the driver's door ;-(( I always look to see who is running the red before I go through a green.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> They were made in 2016 and say made in China on them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I guess that nails it down.


----------



## bandit571

42 slightly sunny degrees outside….not much warmer inside this house. Furnace is SUPPOSED to arrive here tomorrow, along with the fellow to install it….

Time to brew up a cup of tea….or three…and do the Pills for Breakfast routine…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 65° at sunrise in desert valley. 73° & 21% RH at 8am, which is sort of chilly in short pants. LOL
Heading for 99° this afternoon in suburbs, triple digits in the city center.

Today's Drama:
Son woke up for his second day of in person high school with minor allergy issues; stuffy/dripping noise, occasional cough. Sort of normal stuff for him, as there is something in the school that gives him issues for last 3 years. He has IEP at school documenting his allergy and other health issues, even has medicines stored in nurses office when needed; BUT they won't accept Dr's note about per-existing conditions. The district Covid rules say he has to stay home until he tests negative for virus; EVERY TIME he has ANY symptoms on the Covid list (which includes sniffles, stuffy head, cough, headache, etc). 
Going to be interesting school session. Wife and I expected to have issues, but not on day TWO?

Learned the middle school at his campus started back two weeks ago, and out of 50 students reported having symptoms, 1 tested positive. That students entire class in quarantined for 2 weeks. 
Welcome to the fall resurgence of Covid.

Always seems to be something wacky happening in the Klutz homestead…. sigh


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was chilly this a.m. when I rose late (about 9:40) for my first big cup of java (the breakfast of retirees). It was 48, plenty of sun, and a little dab of clabber. It's got up to 66 now, and headed for 82. The humidity is at 51%, and the wind is a little brisk at 10 mph. No rain. It's so dry around my neck of the woods things are turning brown.

I head to the hospital in the morning to get some new xrays of my back….the doctor wanted some updated pictures since it's been over a year. Then head over to see him and try and figure out what's going on with my back, as it hurts 24/7. I'm skeptical about the whole thing, especially what he's gonna tell me….we'll see. I'll keep you posted. Then Friday morning we're heading to Texas to get my m-i-l, spend a couple of days resting up before heading back up here to the mountains. I hate making that trip….726 miles one way…That country is so ugly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that sucks about your tire. I lost several tires on my car hauling trailer when I was transporting cars all over the US.
I could tell you stories about that, but I won't bore you. Three miles on the rim, That had to suck!

Rick driving that distance with your back is going to be like torture. Any way you can avoid it?

I'm still working on my garage and making a bit of progress. Today I move 5 crappy bikes upstairs, and several other things. I'm definitely cleaning my truck today. It's a mess. I'm trying to get ready to drive my Mom to her sister's near Baton Rouge. I want to get that trip over and done with before the snow flies.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful day shaping up here in WW with Ol' Sol out and about. Supposed to be mostly cloudy with 0 rain.

*Rick* Sorry to hear your back is still out of whack. My SIL had troubles for 20 years at least. She was taking methadone on a 4 hour cycle. The relief lasted less than an hour ;-( She found the oil hemp oil pain meds made life tolerable.

*Bandit* What happed to the Saturday furnace? I thought you would be snug as a bug in a rug by now.

*Mike* Have fun that RV. Flying is for those who cannot afford a pleasant, relaxing vacation ;-) The virus is convincing most people it is the way to go! Big boom in the RV industry. My sister told me she always wore a mast on a flight. She was sick in bed if she didn't. Three or four years ago he decided it would be ok to fly without one. She spent her vacation sick in bed. Caught flu, terrible cold or pneumonia every time she flew without it. I have never suffered that in the RV and campgrounds ;-)

Tax extension day deadline is tomorrow ;-) Sure is nice being retired and having time to have it in the mail a couple days in advance ;-))

The wind subsided, but still swirly, no gale or small craft alerts. The wind claimed a guy doing storm clean up on the Key Peninsula. 6 inch branch fell on him from 50 feet. The forester who advised us on the proper Tree Farm planting as required by the county had a similar incident. He was standing in the forest on a calm day. Not a sound anywhere, no wind. A big branch landed a few feet from him. All these trees bring risks! ;-( We have 2 hikers lost in the Cascades in the last 2 or 3 weeks. Hope fading, they probably were not prepared to stay out for more than a day or 2 ;-( I always carry a compass. Learned my lesson when the clouds covered the sun and walking in a big circle put me back where I started instead of where I was going ;-)) Spooky living among the thick tall trees.

Fair warning on lumber. Pine beetle has killed off 80% of British Columbia's harvestable forest. It will take 50 to 80 years to recover if all goes well ;-( I suppose the price of lumber will respond accordingly to the western wildfire and hurricane destruction ;-(( Maybe we could harvest WA trees, fir and spruce, rather than burning them?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, if that's right about all that pine being useless, my little 6 acre plot with 5 acres of pine and hardwood might have just become worth a lot more. I've been thinking about the new little Woodmizer LX25, $3K seems very reasonable but add on $400 for shipping, probably have to pay tax and lets not forget blades, it's starting to get expensive. If I could find one with less than 10 hours on the meter under 2 hours away from me with extra blades, I'd give the new $3K price in cash right now.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Little bit cooler today, 25 Degrees. Forecast for me to wake up to 2-4 inches of snow Thursday morning. well see


----------



## bandit571

He had to order the new furnace…and wait on shipping it…..

Round-over by hand, today…









Looks a bit better than them square edges..









Even padded the inside of the lid…









Should keep them from rattling around in there…

Ok, Quick run to WalMart….I went through the strip mall's parking lot, as it was closer to the end of the Walmart store I wanted to go to….refills for the Sugar Level Tester…Going past the Dollar Tree store, went Idiot Driver flies up, turns into a parking space….I about had a "T-bone" for Supper….she seemed surprised when I laid on the horn, then flipped her off…then drove on over to WalMart….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, if that s right about all that pine being useless, my little 6 acre plot with 5 acres of pine and hardwood might have just become worth a lot more. I ve been thinking about the new little Woodmizer LX25, $3K seems very reasonable but add on $400 for shipping, probably have to pay tax and lets not forget blades, it s starting to get expensive. If I could find one with less than 10 hours on the meter under 2 hours away from me with extra blades, I d give the new $3K price in cash right now.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No pine beetles in SC? You might become the lumber capital of the world ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Torture on my back: It's not too bad when driving that distance. The seats in my Suburban lumbar supports that can be adjusted to give relief on my back. And…..if things go south, I'll let my spouse drive for a while. I usually drive all the way there and back, but maybe not so much anymore. Just have to wait and see how things go…..!!

WWBob…....Yep….Like you said, my back is out of whack, and has been for many years. But like anything, you get used to it after awhile….but then you really don't…..you just learn to live with it…...!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was fully expecting that my very nice aluminum wheel was going to be ruined, but luckily the other tandem was holding that wheel about 2" off the ground.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Night falls at the workshop in south western Colorado.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Night falls at the workshop in south western Colorado.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Cool photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 64° & 32% RH with as sun rises in sky. Heading for ONLY 97° in burbs today.

*Bandit* strikes again with another dovetail box Nice!

Cool shop pic *Blaster*, looks like a nice place to hide out.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Blaster, I loved that sunset photo. I pretty much grew up seeing awesome sunsets with Mt. Hood in the background. I miss those here.

Just another day of cleaning up my garage and making some space. It's a painfully slow process. I'm seriously hoping to be done by next weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

92 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW about 59° F. Not much excitement.

Nice sunset * BlasterStumps* Reminds me of growing up on the high desert of Southern Idaho. Lots of sunsets, but before cameras ;-)) At least mine. WE have them here in WW but they are behind the trees.

*Bill* Was that the back tire on a tandem axle?


----------



## Firewood

It's 38° with freeze warning posted. Trees are turning and dropping their leaves. Unless we get a late indian summer, 70° will be a long way off.

Not too much shop time today. Had more work to do on finances for the association. Now the board is second guessing their decision on next year's dues. So that'll be more work.

Tomorrow I have a meeting at the cemetery to make sure the urn I made for Deb's mom & step dad's cremains will fit in the nich. It's under the sizes they gave me so it dang well better fit. So no shop time tomorrow until maybe afternoon.

*Blaster* - nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Friday Morning! Starting with 65° & 30% RH at sunrise in desert valley today.
Heading for triple digit 100° high later? NUTS!!

Only good news is sun angle is lower. Temps are warming up slower in morning, and cooling off faster in evening. Evening walks are tolerable now, when I don't get out in morning. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guy is NOW scheduled for next Monday morning…until then..no heat in this house. Got down into the low 30s outside, last night….frost warnings.

Box has been posted as a Project…..Vacation until we get some HEAT in the house…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

91 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> *Bill* Was that the back tire on a tandem axle?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It sure was Bob.


----------



## bandit571

Furnace has been re-scheduled..to tomorrow morning, at 0800hrs….we'll see…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A little cooler this morning at 18 degrees. This a getting whiter as the day pass.










The wife took a hike on the trail this morning and took a couple photos.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Furnace guy is NOW scheduled for next Monday morning…until then..no heat in this house. Got down into the low 30s outside, last night….frost warnings.
> 
> Box has been posted as a Project…..Vacation until we get some HEAT in the house…
> 
> - bandit571


Time to call in a housing inspector, the landlord will walk all over you, only if you let him. Let him know it feels $200/night colder than it should and you'll be deducting that from next months rent. It's a furnace, not a rocket booster, someone has a new one right now for sale within 10 miles of your place.


----------



## bandit571

Second phone today….furnace guy will be here at 0800 Saturday morning….we'll see..

The landlord also just got the estimate for 2 roofs he rents out ( mine and my neighbor's houses)I guess his insurance is paying to replace both roofs…$11k….( I can just hear poor old Abe screaming all the way up here from Greeneville, OH….) He tends to pinch pennies so hard….they become 22ga. wire….so, again, we'll see…


----------



## Firewood

Well, it made it to about 50° and sunny today. It's going down to 28° tonight though. There's a wind advisory for tomorrow afternoon. Gusts up to 45 mph and temps only in the 50's.

Took the urn to the cemetery this morning. Looks like a perfect fit in the niche. (Whew!). After that we stopped for coffee and then did a little shopping. I had more budget crap to do when we got home, so no shop time :-(

*AlaskaGuy* - I know your in Alaska but it's just too soon for snow.

*Bandit* - Glad you're finally getting the furnace. I was going to say he sure sounds like he's shopping for the cheapest option. I like your penny reference. We used to say he's so cheap he'll squeeze a nickel til the buffalo farts. People now days don't seem to get that one.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Windy, overcast day in WW, 61° F. Not necessarily wunnerful, but could have been worse,

Are you dreaming of a white Christmas *AG*?

*Bandit* This heat drama has been going on for several weeks hasn't it? I don't recall the law here, but it would have to be fixed in no more than a couple days. Our saying was he, "Squeezed a buffalo nickel until it pooped a penny."

NOOA says WW and the northern tier will be colder and wetter this winter. Center looks normal and the south is in drought mode. 
https://patch.com/washington/seattle/washington-winter-outlook-noaa-predicts-wetter-cooler-weather?utm_term=article-slot-1&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Winter arrived here last night. Had rain showers yesterday then changed to snow overnight. Streets and sidewalks are mostly wet but grass and roofs have a couple inches of wet white stuff on them. Is 29° now and may get up to 33° later. Tomorrow is a high of upper 20's and more snow. Guess I had better put the plow back on the 4-wheeler and be ready. Took this picture earlier out of the window.


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guys left to go to Lowes for parts…they arrived at mu house at 0900 this morning,,they now have the old furnace demo-ed outside….The new is in the basement….They built an air filter box…needs an adapter from 5" ( new furnace) pipe to 6" existing pipe….along with a few gas line items….

When they come back from Lowes ( and Lunch?) they can finish up the install….may have heat in the house by nightfall?


----------



## BurlyBob

I have to sadly report that the snow at the top of the Elkhorns is gone. It was a pretty sight for a day or two. Hoping for more soon.

We made a trip to Boise yesterday to see the new grandson. Yeah, he's a cute little guy and really not very fussing yet. Today he's a full one week old. I was given a couple of work orders, a castle bookcase, a mountain coat rack and a name sign. Those are definitely going to be fun. But they will have to wait till after i take my Mom to Louisiana for the winter.

Got the word from 'Stick in the Mud' that some folks may drop by today to pick up some things we have listed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. Pretty sure I might be able to get the boat stored in the garage on Monday.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Snow? Lucky folks. 
Please send it my way. Phoenix valley won't need to turn on furnace till December with current forecast.

Was 64° at sunrise, have 85° & 17% RH at 10am. Heading for 97° later today.
Temperatures are finally low enough at night that it makes sense to open windows for fresh air after 9-10pm. But they have to be shut by 8am or SWMBO gets to hot. Narrow operating temp on that women. lol

Finally found an affordable local place that does sand blasting. Yesterday dropped off couple hundred pounds of PM66 parts. Only wanted $100 to blast rust, paint, and 50 years of pine tar-sawdust off everything. Saves me a week plus of sanding and wire wheel work, not to mention $20-$30 in sand paper. They are backed up a little, be 7-10 days before I get parts back.

Son is bringing his car over for repair work tomorrow, didn't want to fill the shop with saw dust? So I worked on another tool instead. 
Missing parts to spruce up the recently found Lobo 6×89 edge belt sander arrived. It was 90% torn down to fix bork'd head pivot bracket yeasterday, and decided this morning the olive green was offensive to my eyes. It is getting painted with newer version Lobo white paint (Jet white) after I fix some broken welds and bent steel. Since it gets fresh paint, going to add a hinged door to the cabinet base too. Need a place to store abrasives and cleaning sticks for the tool. Looks like auto and metal work is my future?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe; what every you do!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, It's pretty chilly outside right now with temps at 51. I know that doesn't sound very cold but with the dampness from the frost, it feels cold to me. It's been a pretty nice sunny day until the clouds moved in this afternoon. The second cold front is moving in tonight with possible rain showers and snow to the north.

Speaking of snow, *AG*, those are pretty "cool" pictures you keep sending of the snow in your backyard. Same with you *Festus*, keep ur darn snow. LOL *Blaster*, those are pretty neat pictures of that Colorado sunset. I like your shop all lit up.

*Burly Bob*, congrats of the newest member of your family. I bet you can't wait to get a hand plane in his hands.

I try to get on here every morning but our new ankle biter won't let me. That darn dog of ours constantly needs attention every second of every day. I sit a my computer every morning and she keeps barking at me to play with her. So I got a couple of seconds to get away and get in here to see what's happening.

Well, it's that time to have dinner so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

About 1640..we have HEAT in the house, again…yay!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Damn for you Bandit. I've been there freezing my butt off before. Sure am glad you can warm up a bit.

I have some wonderful news to report. I have cleaned enough room out of my garage I can finally arrange to move my big ass boat into the garage and arrange it so I can get back to doing some projects. I haven't made any sawdust for almost 3 months. All my tools are begging for some serious fondling. I miss them as much as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

We made it down to Texas last night around 7:30 after a 12/1/2 hour drive. I was dead from the neck down. Hit the rack around 9:30 and slept 12 hours. Felt like a zombie when I rose for java. Will leave out of here Monday morning bring my m-i-l back with us. I'll prolly be stopping more, so it'll take longer to get back to the mountains….!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

artsyfartsy
I'd be more that happy to keep the snow, and the mountains and the higher altitude.

https://www.summitdaily.com/news/the-longevity-project-part-1-why-do-residents-of-colorados-mountain-towns-live-longer-than-anyone-else-in-the-country/


----------



## bandit571

Out with the "old".
.








Ah…a Squirrel cage?









Not…exactly….no..
And, in with the new…









They had to add all that shiny new metal…as the new, electric start furnace is that much shorter than the old pilot light one….doesn't even go BOOOM when it starts up…like the old one did…

While I just stood around and watched….and played with a scrap of Rosewood…









To repair the horn…..letting that sit a day….also roughed out a whole new tote….debating on the best way to drill it…before carving…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Be careful with that old saying. "out with the old"


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* Did you test the old blower motor and fan cage to see if it worked.
Build a box around it, add some filters, and you have air filter to remove all the dangerous dust from those hand tools. 
LOL

Glad to read you have heat now!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> artsyfartsy
> I d be more that happy to keep the snow, and the mountains and the higher altitude.
> 
> https://www.summitdaily.com/news/the-longevity-project-part-1-why-do-residents-of-colorados-mountain-towns-live-longer-than-anyone-else-in-the-country/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


*AG* Do you have links to the other parts? I noticed the date so I searched the site and Part 2, 3 or 4 did not show. An article about dementia and Alzheimer's came up. Seems they were undecided about high altitude and lower oxygen being a benefit or risk. I told one of the medical people about mom's career as an RN. She said there is no scientific evidence, but in her experience the sharper you are when young the higher the risk for Alzheimer's. It would be good to know if 5,000 feet is better or worse than sea level ;-)

Hope you are finally snug as a bug in a rug *bandit* When I was a kid LB & I slept in an unheated basement when it would get as low as 20 below. We had plenty of blankets and were never cold, but we set records between pajamas and clothes ;-)) When dad hollered down for us to get up and milk and do chores, if we were more than about 5 minutes, he would come down to dribbling a glass of cold water on our faces to get us moving ;-) LB was tough, he took it. I was a sissy. When I heard the door open upstairs, I was up and dressed when he arrived with the treatment ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy, windy, cloudy, chilly outside….almost toasty inside the house ( 68 degrees!)


----------



## AlaskaGuy

30 degrees and snowing.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bandit, I suggest drilling in from the top of the tote to about half way in then drill in from the bottom to meet the hole from the top. For me, that method seems to lessen the amount the drill bit can wander. besides keeps your holes in the top and bottom centered.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Sunny 91° & 10% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. 
Started morning with 63° at sunrise, and was glorious to be outside. 
Heading for high of 95° this afternoon.

Spent morning replacing some rear suspension parts with broken rubber bushings on son's car this morning. All noises are gone now. Cleaned up and inside for lunch.

Klutz Drama #1297 (whatever the number, I lose count):
Was called out last night during dinner by drama queen daughter to her new rental home. She found a 2.5" long bark scorpion outside on wall of house. Eek!
Damn things are every where in desert. The big ones are not the problem, it is the smaller species that is really venomous. Bark scorpion is not much different than bee sting to most folks. They eat spiders and crickets; and always hang around irrigation spigots or hose bib on side of house; as they must have water. Kill the food supply and they move to neighbors yard. 
Last home we had, every time the neighbor pest service sprayed, I would find 3-5 adults hanging out on my side of walls, looking for new home. Don't need chemicals to kill them, most don't work well. Best to find the adults and burn them to death. Something about charred scorpion remains that keeps the others away for few weeks? But I digress…
After 20 min with UV light, found and torched 3 more hiding around her cinder block fence walls, none on/near house. Her panic of a scorpion invasion coming inside the house was all in her head. 
Worst part of this drama; she has cat. 
They are immune to the scorpion venom, and love to play with them, and eat'em. She knew this before she called crying about the invasion. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A high of 25° and about 5" of snow today. Looks like AG is warmer than us but think we have more snow. And haven't seen any mosquitos or scorpions lately either.

Good you have heat Bandit. This weather will probably head your direction after a bit. Maybe Mike will keep it all in WI when it goes by.

Travel safe Rick. See you when you get home.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Woke up to 41° and cloudy. Didn't get much warmer, but it did start raining just in time to head to breakfast with Deb's sister and husband. It's now 34° and heading to 27°.

*Bandit*- that furnace was definitely in bad shape. Kind of looks like the one we pulled out of our other house.










That was a widow maker for sure.

*CaptK* - The couple we were with in Arizona found a small scorpion in their bathroom. She pummeled it with something. I still haven't mentioned it to Deb (we may want to visit the state again someday).

*Festus* - Don't be putting any bad juju on us here in Wisconsin! We a a pretty good snowfall on Halloween last year and don't need a repeat.

I had another ocular migraine today. Third one in 2 weeks. I'll have to go to the eye doctor and get it checked out. GRrrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly cloudy day here in WW about 65° F. A recuperation day today. Fell off a ladder ;-(( Forgot which step I was on I guess. Stepped off one step too high. Landed on my left side. Upper arm was pain free in a couple hours. Lower back getting better. Good thing a physical therapist told me I have so much muscle mass I could not hurt my back. I probably proved her right. Muscle pain will probably be gone in a couple days, When I did this a few times working in the trade my reflexes were fast enough I would catch myself and stay on both feet ;-)) Not sure if it is age or just out of practice not working.

*CAptK* Looks like you get the Drama King Krown ;-) How do those scorpions get thick in the desert? Are there lots of water holes out there?

*Mike* They have a pill that will interrupt the migraine if you take it early in the cycle as it starts. They worked for me delaying them about an hour, but I was in constant triggers that had not been identified. You can only take 2 or 3 a month. I didn't get any more than the samples since I was daily. Surprisingly, I found it easier to deal with it if I didn't have an occasional day off ;-)) I knew a guy that used them with success. If you keep a log of what you were doing and your environment issues, you might find your trigger. It took about 15 years, but it worked. One of the docs said mine it was the most comprehensive log she had seen in over 5,000 research patients. Being pain free for a decade it was well worth the efforts.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Let's Celebrate MONDAY! WooHoo!

Light haze and dust in sky this morning, 61° & 25% RH just after sunrise. 
Heading to 96° this afternoon.

*Bob* I married the drama Krown wearer. LOL
Bark scorpions in desert are usually clustered around rough terrain or rock outcroppings where you have shade and other critters living. In subdivisions; they live/breed under bushes near block walls/fences and drink from irrigation drip emitters. The more pests/food/water around, the more they thrive. Tend to be very territorial, mostly find one lone sole every 10-20ft along walls, unless you have clan under bush somewhere.

The older neighborhoods (like my daughter's 1960's place) have a lot of block homes which provides more bug housing. Darn things are as durable as cock roaches. The can live for months without food. Can hold their breath underwater for days. They often find pathes into vacant homes via the drains. Winter only visitors learn quickly to keep sink drains closed when they leave, and hire a quarterly pest control to limit food sources. 
The move slow on carpet or rough terrain, and easy to catch/kill. Best part is they glow bright green with UV light. Super easy to find at night with UV flashlight.

*Mike* We have a lot of scary critters besides scorpions? Black Widow spiders are very common. Low birth rates and they don't like high traffic areas; so easy to control. Hilly areas tend have some brown recluse, living/around in rattle snake holes. Medium sized wolf spider are everywhere, scary looking miniature tarantula but harmless. Anyone with any acreage usually has pack rats. The older citrus orchard areas commonly have 'roof' rats. Out where i live, we have a lot of farms and green space connecting open Indian land to south of me. Can hear coyotes howling just after sunset as they run thorough the neighborhood green spaces between hunting areas. Welcome to critter infested Arizona.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another crisp morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 43 heading to 48 with a slight chance of afternoon showers. We had about an inch of rain yesterday which brought the temp down a wee bit.

*Cap'n Klut*z, I liked your story about the freaking daughter. That was funny. And she had a cat to boot. But you have some really good info on all the other critters that live in AZ. I really didn't know all that before. Good Info! You used terms like, Roof Rat and Pack Rats. What are those?

*Alaska Guy*, Look at all that snow. I guess summer is gone and so was the short fall.

*Rick*, I hope you made it home okay.

Well, I have nothing to report other than I've been knocking around in the shop. Stay tuned for more. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* Thanks.
Roof rats are black rats, sometimes called ship rats. Mainly live in trees and inside attics of homes here. Love all the back yard citrus, avocado, and pomegranate trees people keep.

Our pack rats are nasty things. Dirty animals, always loaded with fleas/lice. They live in burrows under or above ground, usually on fringe of suburbia, rarely found inside suburbs. Dens are lined with cactus needles, most commonly from Cholla cactus. Dens will have collection of wire, bottle caps, foil wrappers, cloth, and skeletons of other animals. Just like squirrels in Midwest, they love to eat pvc wire insulation and some plastics in vehicles.

When I lived on 1+ acre rural property west foot hills of Tucson; if I left my truck parked for more than 2-3 days in driveway; would open hood and find cactus spines packed up on fender wells. They ate my headlight wiring one holiday weekend, and I went on war path. Took three doses with 5lbs of rat bait along the trails to kill two colonies I tracked down in my neighborhood.

Another funny one: Tarantula migration anyone?
Once a year the solitary Tarantula mate, usually August/September. They migrate long distances to same area where they were born to find a mate. Came home after dark one night in Tucson, and in headlights I saw 6-7" black beast lumbering up the hill in middle of my gravel driveway. Had never seen Tarantula in person, NEVER. Scared carp out of me. He was making a bee line for mountain ridge line not far away, and ignored me even when I got out for closer look. After watching him walk away with full moon, decided to place some more rat bait, and saw another tarantula, then another, then another; saw 7 of the bloody things that night in a 30 minute window. Lived in that house two years. All of the Tarantula walked right past my seabox workshop 100ft from house, and expected to find one living near me someday? Never saw another tarantula again. Took some pictures with digital camera as this was almost 20 years ago in flip phone era, but afraid they disappeared when I lost a hard drive.

Believe it not, Tucson has lots of interesting creatures. Used to have millions of doves living wild in desert between the mountains and farming areas. Dove season has reduced to almost nothing as their habitat has been overrun with new farms and housing. The mountains around Tucson are alive with game animals, with very limited permit only hunting these days. Lots of peccary (javelina pig), deer, a few sheep; even some mountain lion and bobcat. Had to put up fences to keep Javelina out of my backyard garden. Couple of times I saw Bobcat eating a pack rat under tree out back. 

There are also several bird migration corridors through Arizona. There is large sanctuary lake and bird preserve just north of AZ/Mexico border near Bisbee, AZ. Will see hundreds of species pass through or nest in areas of state in winter. Add all the human winter visitors, and this place is regular ZOO. LOL

Cheers!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…it is maybe 50 degrees outside, windy, a nasty, cold, misty rain….and it is a Monday….3 strikes.

The 2 dead critters in the Sqirrel cage…one a common House Mouse (hiding from the house cats) the other is a Field Mouse…hiding from the Hawk that used to be in the area.

We have the usual assortment of critters…raccoons, groundhog, possum, rabbits, and "Rats with fancy tails" (squirrels) and, during hunting season…a white tailed deer will stroll through.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to all the good folks on this site …

When we moved to Arizona from kansas City, (actually OP Kansas) Some 11 years ago, I was amazed at the scorpions that we would see in the house … about 5 a week on average, usually the little brown ones, (the Bark Scorpions) and once in a while we would see the much bigger black ones. (the Desert Hairy Scorpion). Well one fine day I met a young feller that worked for 'Bye Bye Bugs' ... And we haven't seen a critter since, he sprays about every three months for $50.00 Oh such a deal.

When I was a kid up in Washington State, there was nothing really poisonous on the west side of the mountains, so we heard of a few spider bites and stuff like bee stings ,but after moving to the desert oh so many years later, I have learned that everything here will either sting,stick, or bite you …

I have seen and killed two rattlesnakes in my yard, and a kagillion scorpions … I have seen lots of Coyotes and javelina traipsing about . But the worst thing of all the critters here are the little ground squirrels, them li'l buggers climb up into the engine on your truck and eat the wiring … Seems they like the PVC coating on the wires Grrrr.

Well as much as I'd like to tell you about the wonderful shop time … I haven't been out there in a few days.

Be safe in what you do


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Nice bright sunny day here. 22 degrees now that the sun is up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Alaska Guy.

Were you affected by the earthquake? Are you and your family I spoke too soon. It turns out that it's a tsunami warning. It was simply misrepresented.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Alaska Guy.
> 
> Were you affected by the earthquake? Are you and your family I spoke too soon. It turns out that it s a tsunami warning. It was simply misrepresented.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Thanks for asking .

My computer monitor shook a bit that's all. That said there have been number of good sized earthquake out there (close to sand point AK About 800 miles from me) in the last hour or so. The largest being 7.5 which is a pretty good sake.

Check out all the Red Circles and Red print in the link below.
It's rocking and rolling out there.

https://earthquake.alaska.edu/earthquakes?XQAAAAIrAAAAAAAAAABBqQmmE3eV5EUgH7ZjD94iJiVMLbuB05rYuT2s7XYT5E1rdrhT3FGTt9GouciMhyr__7m7oAA


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cloudy and 37° this morning. May settle some of our 11" snowfall the last couple days. May get down in the single digits this weekend they say.

That is a lot of circles AG.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I feel pretty much like the walking dead this morning after driving 12 1/2 hours back from Texas yesterday and last night. I was so tired my hair even hurt. But we made it back safe and sound w/o a hitch. Brought my mother-in- law back with us for a long visit. She's 87, hard of hearing, and has a little memory loss. Don't know how this is gonna work out. She has to use a walker and a little wheely to get around. My Suburban looked like a loaded U Haul trailer with all the crap she has to have. I feel like a burnt turd this morning…....everything on my old fat body hurts, especially my back. I'll be sitting on a heating pad pretty much now. The doctor's visit was pretty much a bust, as he thinks my back muscles are weak, even after a year. But I think there's more to it than that. The xrays showed exactly the same thing as a year ago. I'm about to give up hope for recovery…....!!!

The weather: It was 49 and rainy when I rose (finally) for my morning java .The rain has quit for a while, but will return today. It's now 54 and really foggy. Looks like around 7:00 the rai will hit again. The humidity is at 94% and light winds at 4 mph.The high is supposed to get to 66. It might make it…....!!!


----------



## bandit571

45 cloudy, breezy degrees outside (feels like 40..) chance of a shower….may get into the mid 70s tomorrow…
Maybe just hibernate til spring…..you all can just keep that white stuff…I consider snow to be a bad 4-letter word…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was cool 62° at sunrise. Have pleasant 81° and 17% RH mid-morning with gentle breeze. 
Heading for 96° this afternoon.

*AG* too many circles on that map for me. Not a fan when ground moves under my feet.

Welcome home *Rick*

Been fighting with migraine off/on last 24 hours. Usual remedies will reduce the screaming brain cells to a dull moan; but getting tired of this annoying PIA. Yes, I feel like a butt head today.
Heading out to shop in hopes that tinkering with toys will improve my mood.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

18 degrees, very high light broken overcast. I believe I'll have some sun later today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Woke up to 30° and mostly cloudy today. We had some snow flurries last night, but only a few. Now it's 38° and raining. Sure hope it stays rain all night.

I made a couple hold downs for my table saw jig. I'm happy with the way the turned out. Tried them out today and pleased with the results










*WWBob* - The thing about these ocular migraines is that there's no headache with them. No way to tell their coming on until all the sudden you have this weird aura flickering in your peripheral vision. 30 minutes later it's gone.

*CaptK* - I hope your migraine isn't too bad.

*Rick* - Glad you made it home safe and sound. Sorry your back is still giving you fits. Wish they could find a cure for you.

*AlaskaGuy* - That's some serious shaking you got going on up there. Has it settled down yet?

As far as critters go, we don't have too much to worry about. No venomous snakes or scorpions. But plenty of coyotes, possums, skunks, racoons. And don't get me started on the chipmunks. I'd love nothing more than to take them out with my pellet rifle, but can't do that in the city and too close to the highway where I'm sure someone would catch me in the act.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Weather is nice in my neck of the woods but it don't smell so good. I was working on a desk until we had a dark visitor with a white stripe come by. Had to have been right close. P.U. : (

I was about to set up the TS to rip some edge pieces. It can wait.


----------



## bandit571

Having a rather noisy Thunderstorms rumbling through at the moment….guess who doesn't like thunder?









Keeps trying to hide under my desk…and barks at every crack of thunder…

2 hours of shop time. to make one handle?









Out of Rosewood….looks better than the taped up handle that was on that plane?









Maybe?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful mostly cloudy day here in WW about 57° F. Big temp drop in a couple days they say. Up to a foot on Snoqualmie Pass.

We have Norway rats here. I never knew it until they destroyed our 5th wheel when I was out of whack on Topamax. They totally destroyed everything inside the walls. Totaled it. The RV guy told me he had seen them eat through a 4" sewer line. Must be tasty, eh? ;-)) He said if you live near woods, you have Norway rats. Everything here is near woods.

*Mike* I never heard of that before. Sounds a lot better than days of pain. I had symptoms of cluster, tension and migraine. One of the preventatives that didn't work added the cluster symptoms ;-(( Some migraines were triggered normally and some were triggered by tension from a neck injury by a chiropractor. Now I know the triggers and control the tension ;-)) Some days that is a couple hour job ;-(

*Rick* Might try physical therapy. Does wonder for my hip and lower back when they get out of whack.

WE didn't have a lot of nasty stuff in Idaho when I was a kid. Never saw a black widow. Supposed to be there somewhere. Rattle snakes stayed in the desert. They didn't seem to like irrigated farmland. Maybe they were killed as soon as they set foot on it? We had bull snakes slightly bigger than a rattler but look just like them without rattles. They eat mice in the fields. They are farmer's pals. One of the favorite tricks was to find 2 working on a hay crew with city slickers from the unemployment office. The first one ya holler rattler and whirl around your head, popped like a whip and thrown out were the hay had already been picked up so the city slicker would not find it. Then ya says, "That is how we take care of rattlers out here." If you are really lucky, you find a 2nd one. Whirl it around your head and let it slip throwing it towards the city slicker ;-)) ;-))

*bandit* My ol bird dog didn't like thunder or fire works but shotgun blasts hunting were A OK ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

check there out ;-) https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=2769492526632717&set=pcb.2769494109965892


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 61° with 30% RH at sunrise. 
Some dust haze and few clouds in sky. 
Unusual breeze blowing from east this morning. Only happens a couple times year. Always bringing the lovely countrified air from a riding stable, and livestock farm in that direction. Phew..

Heading for 96° as high temp this afternoon. East valley is running 4-5° cooler than downtown Phoenix as the concrete jungle is still near 100° high.

Fancy hold downs *Mike*! Almost to purdy to use?

Nice tote *Bandit*. ;-) 
Did the rosewood give you any trouble? Did you add some stain, or just oil finish?

FWIW - Migraine dissipated early this morning after some steroids last night, which is good thing. 
Have some errands. Big event: haircut!

Woohoo! Get to see my girl friend. :-(0) 
Same young women has been cutting my hair for 17+ years, since I started working in the area.
Will be first professional hair cut since Jan, and I'm used to a trim every 4-5 weeks. lol 
Wife tried to trim it once and only once back in March/April. Half way through she wanted to shave it all off to hide her mistakes. Ruh-roh 
Why delay till October?
Because of FIL care needs all summer, she has been paranoid about Covid exposure in home; and haircuts made her squeamish. I am not complaining, she didn't want to take any unnecessary exposure risks that might reach her father; and it kept high risk me safer too. 
Yesterday SWMBO 'suggested' it was time for 'unknown dude with crazy gray haired professor' look living in her house to get a hair cut. I guess it's bad: Son accused me of having Einstein hair without brains Sunday.  
Seems neither one liked the Covid grown 4" pony tail tied back when I was working in shop? HaHaHa

Have a Great Day!


----------



## bandit571

Oil finish…so far, no real problems..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

17 degrees and clear skies


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…trying out a new keyboard..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A decent day today. Few light rain sprinkles and 34°. Will be the nicest and warmest day for maybe a week. Sunday the high temp will be 17°, meaning the city will have a high temperature lower than its record low of 22° on that date. They are predicting up to 10" of snow the next three days also. Winter is here!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening folks. It's 45° with light rain. We made up to 54° and partly sunny today. Looks like a little warmer tomorrow but rain most of the day.

*Festus* - It's way too early for that kind of weather. You and *AG* can have a contest if you want, but keep me out of it.

Got all the lumber for the hall table flattened and planed to thickness. It sucks not having a decent size jointer. In those cases I just have to improvise










I know *Bandit* has a better way, but I just never got the hang of flattening with a hand plane. I also got the top glued up and the legs cut.

CaptK - Thanks, but purdy or not, they're getting used. And besides, I'm not the first on this thread to be accused of being an over-achiever.

Until we moved to the condo I went to the same barber for probably 30 years. The first time I went to a different barber I felt like I was committing adultery. I've lost so much hair he told me once that my troops are deserting me. I told him I could just stay home and mail him a check. I've wanted Deb to start cutting it and since this damn virus hit I went ahead and bought a kit. The first time she cut it she put a huge white wall around my ear. It's a good thing we were in lock down. We still laugh about it. She's gotten the hang of it now (it's just a #3 buzz and some trimming). The barber kit has already paid for itself.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 46 and raining right now. Temp could reach 58 today and clear up which means possible some golf later today.

You guys can keep the snow as far as I'm concerned. But, of course, you already know that. I've been working on a cremation urn for a friend and had to burn the top for her. I finally got the top done after several try's. My laser wires kept getting hung up on the device and of course screwed up some nice red oak. drat!!!! Pictures to come later.

My hair has gotten a little longer due to the pandemic. My wife won't let me go to the barber to get it trimmed up. So, It's getting a bit longer. I think she want's it long like I had in high school. I now have a 4" pony tail too. I told her since I'm growing my hair long, I'm gonna let my beard grow out too. I haven't had a beard since before I was on the fire department. What a strange feeling.

*Bandit*, nice rosewood tote. You did a fine job. Where did you get the rosewood? I've been wanting some so I could do the same.

*Capt'n Klutz*, Thanks for all the critter info. That was very educational. I never knew that stuff before..

*Rick*, sure sorry for your bad back issues. I sure hope you can get it taken care of soon. You're missing out on some good fishing. Let's start a prayer chain to get you healed up.

Well that's all I have to report so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K, I get that mad scientist hair as well. I've caught my shadow while headed to the shop and had to make a stop at the birdbath to wet it down.

We've got a cold bluebird morning here. I'm down to a couple more tasks to get ready for winter.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It was a nice start to today's weather. It was 62 at coffee time. Grabbed a cup, went out to the sunroom, and watched all the leaves falling. The birds and deer and critters were out and about enjoying the weather. Plenty of sun, and the wind is fairly light at 8 mph. The humidity is at 63%. Not much going on around here .Me and the m-i-l are drinking coffee, and she works puzzles. Keeps her out of my hair… We have some rain supposed to move in here tomorrow and rain for 2-3 days. The high will be around 84 today.

Well as usual, you guys are working on some good projects. I can see them good. I now have a 27" 'puter monitor that belonged to my b-i-l that died. He had 2, and I got one. Brought it back on this last trip to Tejas. I swapped my old one for this one, and it's like watching a movie. Works good for these old eyes…..!!!

Guys I appreciate the concerns about my back issues, but I don't think it'll ever change. It's it never quits hurting…..24/7…...!! These dang quacks around here can't tell me anything. So…..I just live with it.

I have another leather picture that I burnt. I'll take a picture of it and post it on here. It goes along with the old Indian chief I posted on here a while back.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 degrees partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Icky icky hot and sticky. 83° and 60% humidity. It's just gross for late October here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a warm day as Mike said. They say the last time we will be in the 80s for the year. As much as I like cold, I need some warm days to get paint sprayed.

Other that cutting my hair myself once and having a guy cut it while we were on deployment( I cut his hair too) my wife has cut my hair for the last 19 years. How much money have I saved. I've worn out several sets of clippers.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started off with sunny and cool with 61° this morning. 
Have 92° with 18% RH and light breeze mid afternoon.

Forgot how much cooler it is not having hair hanging down back of neck out side on 90° weather? 

Spent this morning chasing down some sheet metal, and color matched oil based enamel paint. Learned today that none of the big box stores, local hardware stores, or retail suburban SW stores; can color tint oil based paints anymore. All use only water based color tints! 
The were happy to offer me standard colors of Rustoleum, or Rust Stop water based enamel? 
How does water based paint stop rust? Oxymoron, I think? 
Seems my only custom color options for the PM 66 refurb will be SW Industrial enamels at $70+/gal or Automotive paints @ $100+/gal. sigh, sorry for rant.

Since I was out and about town this week tempting Covid fate, went to grocery store this afternoon as well. 
Now am frustrated, broke AND tired. But at least I can eat well !

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 46° and foggy. This is the warmest it's been all day. Woke up to rain and it kept raining most of the day. It was a good day to stay in the house.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 18 this morning. It's another beautiful blue sky day and might warm up to the upper 40's.

I'm pretty sure I'm already for winter. Everything is stored and put up. The only thing left is to rub some sharp on my snow shovel.

Capt K. Maybe you should call a body shop to see where they get their paints. They surely have dealers they work with and I bet a body shop could mix something up for you.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….mid 60s right now…heading for the mid 70s, chance of a thunderstorm this evening…

Thursday evening in the shop…
New knob and a fixed tote…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was / is a rainy day here in my neck of the woods. The temp is 63. My phone is on charge, so I don't know the other numbers. It's hit or miss on the wet stuff. Clabbered over pretty good. Around here, you never know what you're gonna get, especially this time of year.
Yesterday my 'puter started acting up. When I type words like on LJs, the letters are blue. I've done several things to try and correct, but it still does it. I'm using a monitor (27") that I got from my dead b-i-l's, and it's like watching a small television. Anybody have any ideas to why it started doing that.? I' went to settings ,etc. and tried stuff…..nothing. It usually prints in black and white. Baffled in Arkansas…..!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Do you have a design figured out for your hall table.? Just curious as to what you came up with…!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL, Like Dawsonbob, weather here yesterday was same as day before. ;-)

Today is different.
Started at sunrise with 64° and 45% RH. 
Cool and sticky for SW desert.

Currently party cloudy 85° and 30% RH at lunch time. 
Which is double yesterdays humidity.

Heading for high of only 88°, which is coldest high temp since 'spring'.  
No rain forecast for today, but clouds foretell something is coming…....

If I believe the forecast; supposed to have 67° high and 42° low on Monday? 
WTH!! 
Guess I better get outside and enjoy my only weekend of Fall temperatures before winter arrives.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

FYI, Mark(Festus) fell on ice and broke a hip today. I guess he's waiting for surgery.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

40 degrees, windy, cloudy. Melting snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

That really sucks about Festus.

Boy did the wind ever blow today. It's still blowing outside now, but not as hard. It's starting to get real cold and headed to the low 20's.


----------



## BurlyBob

That really sucks about Festus.

Boy did the wind ever blow today. It's still blowing outside now, but not as hard. It's starting to get real cold and headed to the low 20's.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 30° with 69% RH and overcast skies. Looking for a high of 39° today.

*Bill* - a thanks for letting us know about *Festus*. I hope he's doing ok. Keep us posted on his surgery.

*Rick* - I have a basic design figured out. Nothing fancy. Deb wanted to keep in simple. She wants it big enough for her Christmas village and wants a shelf and straight legs like our other tables. If I had my druthers I'd try something like this i might not be too late.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

That's a nice design on the video.. I did the same thing he did on the front where the drawer goes. Two long runners, and short piece for the middle for the drawer opening. Wood runners for the drawer to slide in w/ a stop. I used 1/4" box joints for the drawer, and figure 8's to mount the top to the aprons. I like simple, and built mine on the Shaker design.

My Deb also uses it to put her Christmas village on w/ cotton to represent snow, and several medium and taller blocks to set her trees on to look like a town.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

I hate to hear about Mark breaking a hip. They will prolly put in a new ball joint made of Titanium. I had that done several years ago, and it's not near as bad as having knee replacements…


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, ya bunch of Olde Goats….yes, I did sleep in, this morning…..pills for Lunch, followed by some "Everything Bread" slices….

Not really sunny, not really cloudy, just a thinly mix of the two…..haven't stuck me nose out the door to gauge the air temps out there….no rain, though….

Might try a second set of these dovetails, later…









Yes, that is a dovetailed corner…









Really..it is..









Called a full blind dovetail….need to watch out for any of them bad spots…hey, chipouts happen..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today

Thats too bad about Festus. Hope he gets the proper care. That could happen to any of us 'old geezers' quite easily. My best wishes for his speedy recovery.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's noon and it finally got above freezing. I normally don't mind the cold but this really snuck up on me. The winds blowing over 20 mph making things even colder. I'm pretty sure we won't see 70 degrees for quite some time here.
I know I'll be in it when I get to Louisiana in a week or two.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Praying for your speedy recovery *Festus*

Started off morning with 60° and sticky 56% humidity in east valley of Phoenix. 
Mostly cloudy 82° & 32% RH after lunch. 
5% chance of rain forecast along with 84° high rest of day.

Funny thing about low humidity in desert, you smell a huge difference when moisture is in area compared dry almost odorless days.

Spent yesterday afternoon metal working on my edge sander. PO bent the mechanism badly. Working to improve head to base alignment to make pivoting head easier.

At end of day, was cleaning up and realized my compressor had popped the breaker. After reset, the compressor won't run at all. Ruh Roh. Not a good way to end the day.

Heading out this afternoon to look at compressor and hopefully return to metal work. Want to install a door and shelf inside the hollow sander base to store materials, while I have welder and metal tools out. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We are under a weather advisory. Could get up to 12'' of snow at the 2000 foot level. I'm 1900 feet. we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful mostly sunny day here in WW headed to 59° F. Windy with small craft advisory for the last couple days. It was supposed to freeze last night, but missed by 4 degrees. Looks like it will try again tonight, then give up for the next 10 days.

I made a quick trip to Oregon to an appointment and saw LB and mom. Due to record setting virus increases, I stayed in the pickup, took my own grub and filled with diesel twice. I think Mom knew who I am, but she did tell me Bob had been gone from home for many years. Dad was out planting oats. She is in good health but with Alzheimer's. If you have to have an old age aliment, I have concluded it is the best way to go. No pain. Living in pleasant memories without any consideration or knowledge of the mess we are in today.

Sorry to hear about Mark's broken hip. Praying for a speedy recovery. Mom had her hip replaced about 40 years ago. Never any issues. Lots of friends with knee replacement issues; one guy had constant back spasms they could not resolve and he went out on disability, some not being able to kneel or crawl for a couple years, another installed slightly twisted was in constant pain until the redo a year later. Her hubby said she couldn't live in constant pain. I didn't say anything. It was during my decade-long migraine. I thought, yes, you can if you have too. I'm living proof ;-((( Guys that just walk around love 'em ;-)) Anyway hips are definitely the way to go for replacements! I'm still using unloader braces with my worn out knees ;-)) Probably be close to a wheelchair if I had let them replace them 16 years ago. One Canadian friend wore his out in about 15 years. He can hardly walk the last time I saw him a couple years ago. In his 80s Canada will not replace them again because he is too old to benefit and warrant the cost. ;-((

*CAptK* I was thinking I might have to move the Drama King Krown but there is no one else even close. I guess you can take a break when you need to ;-))

I just relearned m y MickeySoft Lesson: Never Trust MickeySoft. An alert popped up about keyboard errors. It said something about shutting it down for 8 seconds to resolve errors. I OK'd it. I can hardly type in email or any web page as the cursor jumps randomly and scrambles everything I type. I just type in Word then copy and paste. Clicking yes shut down the keyboard for minutes, not 8 seconds ;-(( Fiddling around with the mouse got me into settings. Finally found a spot that popped up an onscreen keyboard. I don't have an idea what happened next, but searching popped up something about a keyboard filter. It was on so I turned it off. Keyboard came back to life. I had tried to force it off to reset. It would not work. Probably a good thing it didn't. If the keyboard did not reset to default I could not have entered my password to restart ;-(( Gotta love the 21st century's way of life in 3D; Disastrous Digital Dilemma.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are under a weather advisory. Could get up to 12 of snow at the 2000 foot level. I m 1900 feet. we ll see what happens tonight.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Are you looking forward to getting it or dreading it?

I got lucky. There was 12" forecast on the pass for my return trip Friday. I put my snow tires on illegally a week early and carried chains. It was raining ;-))) ;-)))) Finally, a lucky break!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> We are under a weather advisory. Could get up to 12 of snow at the 2000 foot level. I m 1900 feet. we ll see what happens tonight.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> Are you looking forward to getting it or dreading it?
> 
> I got lucky. There was 12" forecast on the pass for my return trip Friday. I put my snow tires on illegally a week early and carried chains. It was raining ;-))) ;-)))) Finally, a lucky break!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well I don't need a whole 12 inches in one snowfall but this time of year with all the dead grass & stuff 3-4 inch would clean up the landscape. The only real downer is the ground isn't frozen yet, that makes snowplowing tough. The snow plow likes to dig into the gourd instead of gliding over the top.

We put on our studded snow tires 3 days ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are under a weather advisory. Could get up to 12 of snow at the 2000 foot level. I m 1900 feet. we ll see what happens tonight.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> Are you looking forward to getting it or dreading it?
> 
> I got lucky. There was 12" forecast on the pass for my return trip Friday. I put my snow tires on illegally a week early and carried chains. It was raining ;-))) ;-)))) Finally, a lucky break!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Well I don t need a whole 12 inches in one snowfall but this time of year with all the dead grass & stuff 3-4 inch would clean up the landscape. The only real downer is the ground isn t frozen yet, that makes snowplowing tough. The snow plow likes to dig into the gourd instead of gliding over the top.
> 
> We put on our studded snow tires 3 days ago.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Frozen ground would definitely benefit plowing. I was half way thinking of snowmobiling being the incentive wishing for snow. We are supposed to wait until Nov 1 for studs. The freeways take a real beating here with noticeable grooves in the tire tracks after a couple of winters.

I used to like frozen winter weather when I was a kid. Cow pens were frozen and we didn't have to haul manure. If it was a bit deep and wet just before the freeze the cows had a tough time navigating the narrow holes ;-) Horses had it made. Theirs dries quick and disintegrates to a flat and powdery.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am doing good. Thanks for the concerns and comments.

Here is what Jamie posted on our FB page earlier. Good news update: Mark's surgery went very well. He's alert and ready to go for a walk. Dr. says he may go home tomorrow. You know he'll be ok-He's hassling the nurses ( & has great nurses who are hassling him back!)

Amazing experience for sure. My first ever broken bone, first ride in the back of an Ambulance and hospital stay. Have been on the caregiver side a lot this was all new. What a great bunch of professionals, from the Firemen and Ambulance folks to the nurses and doctors at one of the best hospitals. Glad to see something nowadays that reminds me of the past.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad to hear it Mark. When my mom had her hip replaced they had her up and walking within 48 hours I think. Now, she wasn't out in the shop doing woodworking so don't get that in your head.

It's 41 right now. I think it was warmer a few hours ago, so it's not gonna be a nice day. Talking about lots of cold rain tonight and maybe even a flake or two. Some warm days next week though. I need to monopolize on that to spray paint.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Aw, ain't it purdy?
From shirt-sleeve weather yesterday to this 11" this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty and very beneficial to areas like Granby.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy everyone. Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning. It MIGHT get to 40° today. We'll see. Sure ain't ready for winter yet.

*Mark* - Glad to see you're up and around. Breaking a hip is no minor thing. When deb had her 2nd hip replacement done, they sent me to her room after recovery and she was up and walking before I got there. Now days they want you on it as soon as possible.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. As near as I can determine we got about 002 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. Better than nothing.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It's raining its butt off as I type this. It started around 10:00 or so, just a slight rain, then turned into a down pour…....Supposed to rain all day and night and tomorrow, and maybe Wednesday. It gradually got cooler when the rain hit. The low was 37, then warmed up to 47, and now it's 42…...!! This will prolly be the high for today. The humidity is at 92%, and the wind is light at 5 mph. A 100% chance of moisture all around. When it's all done, I'll check the rain gauge to see how much we got.

I finished up the other leather burning project and got it framed up, so I'll post it once I download it into the 'puter…....for your viewing pleasure. It goes with the old Indian chief I posted a while back…...!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

Glad to hear you're up and about. It'll be tough at first, but try to walk as much as you can to keep things from locking up on you. You don't want the muscles to tighten up on you and get scar tissue. I did good too on my hip replacement, but when I had my 2nd nee replacement, I developed scar tissue around the joint and muscles. Took me nearly 6 years to get over that one. So the hip replacement was a breeze compared to other stuff. Just keep moving as best you can for now…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning everyone!

Partly cloudy, windy, with 62° & 11% RH just before lunch time. 
Wind chill with low humidity makes if feel colder. 
Supposed to reach 64° this afternoon? LOL

We dipped into upper 50's this morning, and forecast to have 43° low tonight. That should shock the local trees into dropping leaves quickly. Seems Fall as arrived in SW desert!

*Blaster* Snow pics look like fun, wish I was there.

Welcome back *Festus*!

Shop time yesterday was good. Seems the compressor pressure valve was stuck open. Once the tank was drained, and power cycled it came back to life. According to WWW it is kind of carp behavior expect from Husky unit. Funny I have never seen it before. Did some more metal work afterwards. Nothing notable for pictures yet.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I just finished shoveling 7 inches of the deck. It's still coming down.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Captain, I wouldn't go all the way to "fun". I spent a little over three hours moving that stuff around this morning. I shoveled the decks off, then started up the Ford NAA with back blade and cleared the drive. Then located the chains for the garden tractor and once they were on, mounted the Johnny Bucket on it and finished pushing that stuff around. It's only a little after 1 and I'm pooped.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We should see 75 later today with very little chance of rain, much like yesterday. I'm trying to gather the gumtion to get on the shed roof and wrap up the backside shingles, dew not burning off until after 11am isn't helping things. 
Has anyone heard from Don to see if he's having to prep yet again for Zeta this time?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Brrr Morning in Phoenix:
Sunrise delivered a chilly 45° with partly cloudy skies. 
Have 51° and 26% RH at 9am.
15% chance of rain forecast this morning? Heading for high of 66° today.

This massive low brought higher elevations north/east side of Arizona some snow last night, with 20° low in Flagstaff. Still some moisture on east side of state dropping rain/snow on higher elevations.

Strange weather low for October as we bounce back into 80's by this weekend. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Highs in the 40-50 range all week, chance of rain Thursday…lows are 30s>20s Drab and dreary outside….good day to just sit inside, and blog a bit….may even make a bit of sawdust, later…..right now? Lunch!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was cold and rainy again this morning, and plenty of clabber and a little fog to boot…...so we've had a few different things happening today. It's 41 with all of the above types, and the high will only get to 43…..maybe…..! More rain to come on Wed. and Thrus. The humidity is at 89%, and the wind is light at 4 mph…..reason for fog..!!

I got the picture of the old cowboy finished up, and framed. I really like burning leather. I use the rough side of the cow hide, as it burns much better that the tanned side…..at least that's my opinion, as I've tried both. So here's the picture for your viewing pleasure…...!! Hope you like it. If you look close, you'll see my signature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mark,

How are you doing today? Hope you're feeling a little stronger. It'll take a while, but you'll get there eventually. Just keeping working on getting stronger by walking, p.t., and leg exercise to keep the hip from locking up…..!!


----------



## BurlyBob

That's good news Mark. Hope you keep improving.

Nothing new in my part of the world.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Is up in the 40's today but overcast so no sun to help melt the snow. Still about 8" on the ground.

Finally got the computer out today. Works better than my phone for some things. Have been trying to keep up reading everyone's posts.

I am getting a bit better every day. Finally got my recliner raised up so I can get in and out of it when I want to and not need help. Guess that is a down side of being taller. Hard to sit down in a lower chair when you cannot bend at the hip right.

Have been doing all the PT exercises they want me to several times a day. Then sit for awhile and get up and do some walking around for a bit. Next walking session am going to go to the shop and look around. Not sure how I left it before my fall. Can't get by with much as my nurse wife Jamie has me on a short leash.

That picture looks great Rick. I like it! I was never handy with burning anything until I got my laser.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Rick. Good looking cowboy. That must of taken more than a few hours.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I really like that cowboy Rick. He has a real Charles Russell look to him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW. It made it to 57° F. Spent the last couple days writing and gathering info to send to our Congress woman. I hope to get federal help with code enforcement. When the mayor and council are too stupid to believe petroleum products are explosive and they are smarter than the thousands of people continuously reviewing the Propane Code since 1932, this city is in trouble! The EPA has a chemical fire calculator for simulating scenarios for safety planners. I put in the data to get the factors for the propane pocket area. The results were not reasonable. I realized they calculate liquid propane pooled on the ground fire. That is impossible. The boiling point is -44° F. I suppose it might happen on the North or South Pole, but certainly not here in WW. There is no way we will ever have liquid propane in the open atmosphere ;-) I contacted the EPA, They said to contact the software developer. They must be stumped. They haven't responded since Monday. 


> I really like that cowboy Rick. He has a real Charles Russell look to him.
> - BurlyBob


It sure does! Nice work *Rick.*

*Mark* Hope you get well quick! Don't overdo the physical therapy recovery efforts. When I had rotary cuff surgery. They caught me making too much effort. I was told to limit it to what they prescribed. More is not better. I might slow recovery down ;-( or go back to zero ;-(((

A friend had rotary cuff repaired. He didn't do the physical therapy. He could not put his hand above his head. I asked him why he didn't do it. He said he didn't have any reason to put his hands over head. He was office guy ;-)))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's wet. Real wet.
Rick, I love the cowboy. You sure have a talent.
I bought a bunch of poplar to finish building these bookcases. Hopefully I got enough to do the next phase of cases too.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's kinda nice out this morning however, we are gonna get some cold air from the north today. The hurricane won't come close to us here in Michigan but, because of the path its taking, it will force cold air down from Canada. The temp when I took the dog out for it's morning poop was 40. It should make it to 46 today, maybe.

*Mark*, I'm glad ur getting better my friend. How long before you can actually work in the shop? I hope it's not long for you.

*BB Yeti*, I'm not in the path of the Hurricane, so no worries here.

*Rick*, Nice work on the cowboy. I don't have that kind of talent or patience for that matter. Keep up the good work.

*Cap'n Klutz*, a friend of mine posted on facebook those silly critters you talked about, Javelins? I can't remember. They look like pigs.

I've been trying to wrap up some projects lately and also working on some Christmas things as well. The other day, I was kinda in of a funk and didn't do anything at all but lay around in my easy chair. I felt run down or something. But, the next day, I was up and at it early. I really do enjoy y'all's adventures every morning. Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I meant the other Don, down in Louisiana. 
We had good rain all last night and the wind arrived early this morning with gusts over 30mph at times. I headed out to the shed last night and installed 32 of those big 6" screws through the top plate into the rafters that replace hurricane clips. The rafters and ceiling joists were only toe nailed into the top plate which is fine for the construction phase only when we don't have the kind of wind we did this morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's still raining, but should end sometime today late. I checked the rain gauge a day or two ago…...we had right at 6"........emptied it out to start over…...checked this morning, and another 4 1/2" so far….....so we've got over 10 1/2" in the last few days…...!!! Like Bill said, it's wet around my neck of the woods…...!!

Thanks guys for the cudos on the "Old Cowboy". I appreciate it a lot. I really like doing leather work when I can't woodwork. I like burning and carving the cow hide…...lol. At least I can sit down and do it, plus it keeps me occupied and gives me something to do…..There'll be more to come….I don't know who Charles Russell is….? One thing about doing leather work…you need lots of patience…...and a steady hand…..lol…)

The weather: It's 43 out now, and clabbered over. The rain has let up for now…..more on the way. The humidity is at 89%, and the winds are blowing and gusting at 8-16 mph…..not too shabby, but it's knocking the leaves out of the trees fast. Says it'll be 53 for a high…..we'll see…...!!

You guys stay busy and keep churning out them projects for me to gander at…..!!!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Clear, calm, 10 degrees


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's gotten downright warm out, it's 78 out and headed to 80. The wind died down to a total calm but is trying to stir up again. I can see clouds off to the south that are moving east at high speed. Fortunately, my shed roof in progress sustained no damage on the finished side or the opposite side still with only underlayment protecting the deck so I'm a happy camper. Now it just needs to dry out completely so I can get cracking on the roof to have the whole thing finished, it seems my available time and the weather don't line nearly as often as I need them to.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another blue bird day here. It could hit 68 according to the weather channel.

My woodworking is pretty stagnant till I get back for my road trip to Baton Rouge. When I do get home it's going to be nothing but getting those annoying back burner projects done and out the door.


----------



## MSquared

Blech! Rainy, windy and cold….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Found 56° this morning just after sunrise. Now sunny 78° & 16% RH at noon.
Heading for high of 84°. Really nice fall weather finally! 

+1 Talented leather burning *Rick*.

*Don* Javelina are peccary, but they do look like small hairy pig. 
LOL
Halloween pumpkins tend to bring them out into subdivisions. 
Not my picture, some full grown adults from Tucson newspaper:









Tend to travel in family packs, and makes habitual tracks around their marked turf. In Tucson, a pack slept in same spot of my yard under a leaning tree for single night every 6-7days. When I was building here in east valley, pack would visit the kids park/green space middle of every week right at dusk; at least until construction choked off route from nearby open land.

Youtube has all kinds of videos of Javelina visiting folks homes. Some idiots even feed them. They are very destructive. The dig and feed on bugs or roots of plants once you teach to look for food in your yard.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Found 56° this morning just after sunrise. Now sunny 78° & 16% RH at noon.
> Heading for high of 84°. Really nice fall weather finally!
> 
> +1 Talented leather burning *Rick*.
> 
> *Don* Javelina are peccary, but they do look like small hairy pig.
> LOL
> Halloween pumpkins tend to bring them out into subdivisions.
> Not my picture, some full grown adults from Tucson newspaper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tend to travel in family packs, and makes habitual tracks around their marked turf. In Tucson, a pack slept in same spot of my yard under a leaning tree for single night every 6-7days. When I was building here in east valley, pack would visit the kids park/green space middle of every week right at dusk; at least until construction choked off route from nearby open land.
> 
> Youtube has all kinds of videos of Javelina visiting folks homes. Some idiots even feed them. They are very destructive. The dig and feed on bugs or roots of plants once you teach to look for food in your yard.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Moose love those pumpkins too


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would glady trade a pumpkin and 150 grains of lead for ham, bacon, shoulder and chops!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 36° and cloudy. It's been that way all day. Was only 39° and windy at the cemetery.

Deb's step brother FINALLY had the service for his dad today. The cemetery was great help in getting mom's cremains moved to the new urn.










Making some progress on the hall table. I did a dry fit today and a couple joints need a bit of tuning yet.










Still a ways to go though.

*Rick* - excellent job on the cowboy. You keep inspiring me to get into leather. Wait - that didn't come out right. I know you miss the workshop, but you still have a talent you can pursue and be proud of.

Mark - I'm glad to hear you are on the mend. Unlike a horse, you best stay off ladders for a while. 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Last few days have been mostly sunny and warming up some each day. Should continue through the weekend they say. Low 30's at night and upper 40's to upper 50s for highs.

Good to s and hear some of you all are still getting projects coming along. I have a few projects in the design stage. When I can at least get to the shop for running the laser and drilling a custom cribbage board.

Still here and bored. Keep thinking of all the things I would rather be doing. Guess this is my new normal for awhile so just get used to it. Getting a bit better every day. Can at least walk around with the walker and do exercises without hurting as bad


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW. It made it to 58.5° F today. Mostly cloudy at 9,000 feet.

Found a house with a 1,000 sq foot shop to check out tomorrow. ;-) I got a reply from the EPA software developer today. He said it was designed for liquid propane pool fire in a very cold ambient temperature. At -44° F and below, not sure where there is a practical location for that application. Not many flammable gasses heavier than air. Probably not worth the effort to make the modifications. When I used the 270/1 conversion factor to get a liquid volume, it still did not have a reasonable answer. Liquid and gas burning characterizes must be significantly different. That is beyond me. FBI investigation I found converted the gas in a room to liquid to make the conversion to TNT. I suppose they did that for illustration purposes. It was close to a gallon per pound of TNT. Please let me know if anyone of you have any ideas about illustrating that fire.

*BigBlock* Good to hear you escaped damage in the hurricane.

Those critters remind me of a few wildlife adventures. A guy hunting with my uncle was a straddle of a deer about to cut its throat when it jumped up. It took him on a wild ride ;-) A couple Canadian pals were hauling a deer in the back of a pickup when it came back to life. There was a wrestling match for a few minutes ;-) The spookiest was a kid a year older than me saved his dad from a boar. It was probably 500 or 600 pounds. He grabbed a pitchfork, jumped into the pen and convinced that hog to leave his dad alone. One of dad's friends warned me about my Billy goat. He had actually started us in the goat business giving my sister a kid. Ol' Fred told me a Billy rearing up and hitting a 2,000 pound bull between the eyes would drop it to its knees. He told me to carry a 2×4 and whack him whenever he started to get out of line. Those Javelinas would probably do a good job of rototilling if they could be stopped when the job was done ;-)) Are they dangerous running around in the burbs?

My dad knew a rancher in Long Valley, Idaho that had a 5 year old being drug off by a mountain lion. This was the late 40s. His wife heard a commotion outside. She beat the cat with a broom. It dropped the kid and ran off.

I had a cousin that fell off her horse a couple times a year. There was another girl who lived about a mile west that was nuts about horses, but her parents would not let her have one. I always wondered if that was because PipSqueek was falling off all the time ;-))

The closest call I had was a Herford bull the guy I milked for the summer I graduated from high school had running with his cows. Once in a while he would seek into the holding pen where the cows waited to enter the milking parlor. When he did, we whacked him on the rear with a 2×4. He would be good for 2 or 3 weeks. I was between him and the gate when I whack him. He spun around heading for the gate. As he whirled, I crowded back again the cows as far as I could push against them. I felt the end of his left horn passing my belly button ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Still here and bored. Keep thinking of all the things I would rather be doing. Guess this is my new normal for awhile so just get used to it. Getting a bit better every day. Can at least walk around with the walker and do exercises without hurting as bad
> 
> - Festus56


How long did they say recovery should take?


----------



## BurlyBob

Another blue bird day here. Nothing else new.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice Mike! I might be building a hall table in the near future so I have been studying them for a while now. I like your design. I can appreciate the work that you have put into that piece.


----------



## bandit571

44 mostly sunny degrees here….freeze warnings are out for the overnight….little bit of a breeze..11mph

Box is done…









Is being used to store a tool kit…









Saving this for when I find any square headed fasteners…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gents,

It's 54 now after getting up to 60 .today….pretty nice. The sun is slowly sinking in the west, so the chill will come on tonight. The rain is over for a good while, so now it can dry up some. The humidity is at 52%, and the wind is nil at 1 mph. Tomorrow's high will get to 65. It should be a nice day.

This morning the crew came out and cleaned out our septic system (cause we don't have city sewer or natural gas in this town)......!! I have it cleaned out about every 5-6 years. It's just me and the wife, but I take no chances….!!

Mike…....The urn looks great. You did a great job on making it. I know the family is grateful. And the hall table is coming along nicely. It'll be very useful, it it's like ours…..) It looks like you just used straight legs, and I like the looks of it..!!! My wife uses ours to put her Christmas village on display…..!! And one thing about doing leather work…..it's easy, relaxing, and no stress…....lol….!! It don't take a lot to get started either…!! Like woodworking, you can always add to your "arsinal" of tools, leather, dyes, etc. Lots of enjoyment in working the leather…!

Mark…...It's good to hear you're coming along on your quest to use the new hip joint. You'll be blowin' and goin' before too long. Hip replacements are much easier to get over than anything with joints and sockets…..!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Pretty much 10 degrees all day to day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

9M down to 4 degrees. I remember some years back it was 20 below on Halloween night.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:00 Am 0 degrees.


----------



## bandit571

Anything thing below 65 degrees should be banned….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Anything thing below 65 degrees should be banned….
> 
> - bandit571


65 degrees is just fine if you sitting on the deck sipping beer.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon?

Phoenix east valley has partly cloudy 84° & 16% RH with light breeze. 
Thanks to lower sun angle, it is a nice day even out in sunshine.

Started the morning with 61°. 
+1 Once it warmed above 65° was gorgeous morning. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It's 60 right now after a high of 67. Clabbered over somewhat, but not bad….No rain. The low this morning was 44.

The humidity is at 52%, and the wind is nearly nil at 1 mph. Would be a good day to burn leaves…

I think I'm might start a pictoral carving. I have a subject in mind. This one will be carved and painted…..maybe…!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Halloween! Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful mostly sunny day here in WW topping out at 53° F today. A couple 60° F days, then 4 rainy ones.

Mike in StL, I suppose you are hunting, be careful out there.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It's hovering around 0 degrees. Its Halloween night and and covid 19 is lurking everywhere. What should we do?

This is how they are handling in around my area. Kids get frozen candy. Everyone is setting the treats outside.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL, it's 74° in Phoenix at end of trick or treat time on Halloween night. 
Most folks on my street did same thing as AJ, set candy out for kids to take. 
Except in AZ everyone gets melting chocolate. Now that is scary! 
Loooool









I put a black light on a sign and candy bowl in wife's fold up wagon.
Kids creep up to my house really slow expecting some one to jump out of the coffin (project here). 
Which is exactly what used to happen, but not this year with Covid active.

For first hour had garage door open and was welding and grinding metal on edge sander stand near opening.
Kids were really scared of this fat ole man wearing a plain old black welding mask and green welding jacket.
Hmm, May have to get battery operated grinder and use that costume for future event.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good Evening everybody. It was a pretty nice day here today. Got up to upper 50's, sunny and windy. Lots of wind. I'm glad walked this morning when it was still cold but not so windy.

No trick or treaters around here. Didn't have many at the old house either.

Well, time for bed

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

It's 31° and windy (still). A wind advisory is posted. It's gusting around 40 MPH and will get a bit stronger.

Table is glued up. Still need to make the drawers and sand the top and shelf.

Next project will be 2 flag display cases.

Stay safe and hold on to your hat everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another pleasant bluebird day here Might get to the low 60's today.

Today's job has got the whole family down in the dumps. Daughter and I are digging a fairly large hole for her dog. Looks like Duc in going to get the needle in a day or two. She's getting to the point where she's having a hard time getting up, panting constantly from pain and is totally blind. She's 11 1/2 which is getting up there for a Lab. This is definitely going to be my last dog. I just to darn attached to them. It's amazing she's lasted this long.


----------



## bandit571

Upper 30s here, with high, gusty winds,,,,and a few white flakes floating around..Bah..Humbug!
little box posted as a Project, today









Only stands 3-1/4" tall..with the lid closed…with it opened?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It is partly cloudy, windy, with 90° and 16% in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
Too warm for fall!!

Was a balmy 70° at sunrise. 
Forecast has 5% chance of rain tonight, and clouds look like they are thinking about dropping moisture.

Didn't sleep well last night due wild dreams, maybe too much Halloween candy?
Ate breakfast and napped most of morning. 
Had same dream keep rolling fresh story line like a horrible grade B movie in my head. 
Have to share what I remember:

Kept dreaming about aliens with magical powers that can control space/time, hunting for the great ancestors that possessed the knowledge to build a weapon of recreation to start earth over to where it was 2000 years ago. The well endowed enchanted witches keep mumbling something about 'stupid humanity keep electing evil aliens into government leadership roles to lead them into future'; that could only fixed with mass restart weapon. All the men wizard aliens did was laugh about which human gets next insertion of alien seeds, and drink more alcohol.

Not weird enough? 
Kept putting everything into small wooden boxes as it was only medium that was able to travel through time with contents recoverable. They were crazy fast and really good at making a box out of anything.
Don't think our stupendous box building *Bandit* is involved, do you?

Am sure there some deep physiological meaning to the elaborate dream bits I remember; but don't tell me. The dream has to be due candy overload and He-Man Masters of Universe movie I was watching yesterday.

Besides, Found out in the dream I was long lost descendant of grand master with strongest powers who could see all things and borrow magical powers from others. The aliens promised to return and teach me how to use my powers. Don't want anyone to spoil the surprise. :-(0)

Now I have to clean up and stow away Halloween decorations before it rains.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

My daughter put a stop to the digging after we got about 10" deep. "Is there any chance we might it a wire or something digging here?" She asked. 15' away is the phone box!! Yeah we called it a day. Tomorrow I call 411.


----------



## Firewood

CaptK - That's not a dream. I just saw that on CNN!

Bbob - Sorry to hear about your daughter's dog. I know what you mean about getting attached. We haven't had a dog for a couple of dog ages. Deb says she doesn't want to be tied down with one, but if I said let's think about it, we'd have one before the day was done. I too would get quite attached. It's a lot easier to just say no before you take the leap.

It's 32° and not so windy this evening

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typical day, 55 and mostly sunny. Downpour Starts Tue, 1.5+.

CaptK - I saw it on the news here too, but it is only the first leg of the journey. Final destination is State of Nature; hunter gathering, stone tools in development.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's supposed to be a warm week with temps in the upper 60s, but we are starting it out at 23° this morning. No painting of bookcases today, so I think I will mill some ash logs that we're dropped off yesterday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Forecast predicted 64° as low this morning. Buzzzt! Wrong.
Have mostly cloudy 72° at sunrise. It's 75° with 22% RH at 7am. 
Heading for warm 91° today. :-(

If Bob and Mike saw my dream on TV, then maybe I am not crazy, and simply fell asleep watching news?
Phew, what a relief! Thanks guys!

Ran out of MIG wire yesterday. Used wife's Amazon prime account, and they say more will be here by noon today. SWMBO wants to know why I need welding wire to finish her blanket chest? Oops. I don't. Need to quit goofing around with metal upgrading old tools and get back to working some wood soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We got a small dusting of snow last night and the wind was howling all day. Where ever we drove yesterday, we would drive through a blinding squall of snow. This is just a little too early for this stuff. At least today it's a little nicer but the temp is still chilly at 36. This week is supposed to warm up to at least try to golf by the end of the week, maybe 70? I hope. It may be the last big warm up of the year.

*Capt'n Klutz*, nice dream. That would be a good book.

*Burly Bob*, so sorry about your furry friend. I know it's hard to loose a fur baby. I said the same thing years ago when I lost my old cat but, the my bride wanted a dog, so here we go again. Be strong!

That's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Not much to report, still sitting on 0 degrees


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hard freeze…thermometer showed 25° at wakeup today. Heading for high 50s, then low 70s the rest of the week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Wind 1, Shed..0









south side of the shed…old screen door was NOT part of the shed…









North side just rolled down….covering split right down the ridge of the metal framework…I even have a "New Window" 









Waiting on helpers to help attach a new, improved top to the shed….

Also spent $20 today for about 25 bf of 1/4 sawn Ash…









11 boards sitting there…most have some decent looking figure..









Once I get past the snipes….just need to decide WHAT to build….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Got up to 10 degrees today. It will be back down to 0 tonight and tomorrow I expect it to be 2-3 degrees as I stand in line to vote.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today was the last of the wunnerful, wunnerful mostly sunny days here in WW until Saturday. Topped out at 63° F today. Rain starts any minute.

*CaptK* I'm sure you are right, just fell asleep with the news on. Tomorrow would be a good day to ignore it. No matter what happens it will probably be the worst news we have ever had ;-(

I had reoccurring dreams about jobs I ignored most of the contract requirements. I would wake up wondering why I have these dreams. I always did a first class job, on time every time. I'm retired. No job to be ignoring. It did not make any sense. I finally realized my work is not done. Someone needs to get propane and fire codes enforced here. Most people do not have the knowledge to recognize the issues; they just respond in fight, flight or freeze mode. The city is stubborn. Totally opposed to safety standards, but you are in hot water if your lawn is not mowed! An author of a natural gas and propane fire investigation course suggested I contact the National Fire Protection Association Technical Committee with simpler language explaining propane pocketing in low areas and behind barriers. I have no idea how to explain it in simpler terms. It says it is hazardous and do not do it. We are looking at another house tomorrow morning.


----------



## Firewood

It's 44° after hitting a high of 52° today. Tomorrow they say 63° and sunny. That sure sounds better than what AlaskaGuy has to look forward to tomorrow.

Made a little more progress on the table today. Will work on drawers tomorrow.

*Bandit* - Sorry to see your shed didn't fair too well through the wind. I don't think that's enough lumber for a new one, but maybe something with dovetails will hold up better?

No politics intended here - just a reminder to get out and vote tomorrow. And then say a couple prayers, because regardless who wins I think the country could sure use them.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Grumpymike

A shame about the shed Bandit, but as Firewood noted about the wood … not being enough … depends on the scale.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, we had our first definite freeze last night, it was close a couple days ago but frost on roofs and cars this morning takes away all guessing. We should hit a nice dry 64 later this afternoon which is near perfect shed shingling weather, I really need to get it knocked out and move onto the next part of the project. I also need to vote today, we tried early voting on Saturday morning and arrived 15 minutes before the poll opened, there was a huge line that seemed to move ok. After 25 minutes we were in the building (and no social distancing from ~2000 strangers) where one of the workers said "it's about 2:20 from right here." That was depressing, combined with rising stress levels from being too close to lots of strangers and my lack of morning constitution after a tumbler full of coffee, we decided we'd have better luck on Tuesday. Having nearly 50 county wide polling sites vs. just one on Saturday should make things a little easier to get in and out. I though briefly, only very briefly, that I'd skip it this year, but we and so many others stand to loose far too much to not vote.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuuummmm…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby this morning as far as weather is concerned. The low was 48 w/ plenty of sun, and the wind is at 3 mph…....very light. But the leaves are dropping like flies and covering the ground pretty good. It's time to call my yard man for some mulching and mowing. The humidity is at 38%, and no rain. It's 66 now heading to 77…..!!!

Yesterday was wood moving day. We re-arranged the sun room to make room for the rack and wood. My wife did most of the work hauling the wood with my tractor and trailer. I mainly just watched…...)...But I did what I could. Emptied the big wood rack, so now I have some more wood being delivered sometime this week….about 2 ricks. Paper, kindling box, irons, and fireplace cleaned out, so now we're ready for winter…when it finally comes.

bandit…..Sorry, but that's not a shed….it's a tent…..Sheds are made of wood, not canvas…..!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?

Started day with 71° and partly cloudy skies. A large thunder head rolled over house about 9am and wet the dust down, but left nothing measurable. 
Have 82° with 24% RH mid morning. Heading for high of 92° this wondrous election day.
Weatherman on TV forecast 96° this week, which will be record for duration of holding high temps into November.

Had to visit specialist quacker this morning. It's not purdy, but you folks have made me endure worse.
Developed an abscess in gum below a dental implant, regular dentist sent me periodontic specialist. Sent home with antibiotics and surgical appt next week to open it up, scrape infection of the bone and flush it out. 
Aren't you glad you asked? Not much pain, just annoying.

*Bandit* tough luck on the storage canopy (aka tent). Those silver tarps last about 12 months in Arizona, before the sun/wind shreds them into a mess of plastic fibers blowing around yard. Nice pile of wood for $1 bdft. Much of construction lumber is over $1 bdft retail. Maybe you should grab 200 bdft of that Ash to cover your shed frame as next project? LOL

*Yeti* No politics, but must vote, regardless of who you vote for/against, 
Workshop construction can wait another day.

Have been on permanent early mail voting list since I moved to Arizona 20 years ago. My vote was accepted and counted two weeks ago. BTW - The election advertisements on radio/TV are even more annoying after you have already voted. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 58° after topping out at 68° and sunny. Too bad my only time outside today was standing in the voting line. It took a little over an hour to get through.

I got the box joints cut on the drawers for the table today. I would have gotten further along but today was the day to tear down the RO system, sanitize it and install all new filters. Took a bit longer than it should have. The tank pressure also needed resetting. Just have to flush it a couple more times

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys,

Like I said in an eariler post, we got firewood put up yesterday. Plenty of wood, plenty of kindling, and starter paper…....!! We're ready now for any cold weather which will require a fire…...!! Well seasoned, dry, and ready to burn. Have about 2 ricks of oak and hickory seasoned wood to be delivered sometimes this week…..!! You just never know what winter will bring.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, it's done. It was a tough day at the Pierce house. We made the final decision and our beloved yellow lab Duc was laid to rest in the flower bed a few feet away from her mom. You know I was a pretty tough cop, 20 years as a Deputy medical examiner, child abuse investigator and supervisor. I was crying like a kid holding Duc in my arms as the vet gave her that shot just like I did her Mom. Guess I'm getting soft in my old age.

Now it's time to suck it up and get on with life.


----------



## MSquared

BB-Nothing soft about that …R.I.P. Duc


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It was 0 degrees when I left the house to go vote. I was bundled up my snow suit, hat, glove etc. ready to stand in line. To my surprise when I got to voteing place it was a nice 10 degrees (altitude drop). Also to my surprise here was no line and lots of parking. There was maybe 30 people in voting. I was in and out in 10 minutes. I hope this wasn't a sign of low voter turnout.

Rick Dennington 
I miss my wood stove. I heated with wood for 25 years before we got natural gas. I often think about putting one back in the house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Bob. We can be tough at times and crying like a baby at others. It's ok. I'm the same way with my dogs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been great fall weather here. Low to mid 70's during the day and upper 40's at night. Should continue for a few more days they say.

Sorry to hear BBob. Is hard losing a good friend.

Nice woodpile Rick. Would love a wood stove or fireplace but is hard to find a supply of hardwood around here. When it can be found it is much more expensive than natural gas. Pellet stoves are about the best affordable options here.


----------



## dawsonbob

BBob. I've known some tough, hard men in my life. Seems like they were all easily tipped over into sentiment in the right circumstances. Losing a dog you love will do it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Condolences on losing a best friend *Bob*
The end is always miserable.

It's dark, 68° and 29% RH outside in Phoenix east valley this overnight hour.

Has been raining red and blue all night tonight. Can't escape it. :-(

Had some clowns making a ruckus 1/4 mi down the block in pick up truck. Honking and screaming blue sucks as they ripped signs out of neighbors front yard. Remote police station is 1 mile away, heard them being chased by sirens on main road as they peeled out of subdivision.
Expecting more of this radical red/blue rain and miserable conditions the next couple days.

Weather seems dangerous tonight, 
Be safe out there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pets become family members. It's a hard thing to do. My condolences.

50° heading to 76°. Bright sunny day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Delete


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> This forum looks interesting, it is having 9662 replies after almost 3 years.
> 
> - yatharthmk


I'm not clicking on you link.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Post # 9663 is more than likely SPAM…...Don't click on it…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

HEY! 9663 is me 

I think I got the number after Cricket cleaned up the thread.


----------



## bandit571

Bad part about square corners made of Ash…









They be almost as sharp as a chisel….and leaves fresh DNA around in the shop…
One frame dry fitted, awaiting some raised panels…









was a busy day, again…


----------



## Firewood

Got up to 70° today. I guess this is officially our indian summer. It should stay nice most of the week. Took a nice walk at the nature center. Spent a little time in the shop, but too tired to do much of anything. Not much sleep the last two nights.

*Bbob* - I'm sorry for you and the family. It's never easy.

*Bandit* - I know about those sharp edges on Ash. That's an odd looking box your building.

That's a nice rick, *Rick*. I miss the natural fireplace we had in the old house. We had gas run to it with a log starter, so no paper or kindling needed. And we never had to buy firewood with all the trees we had.

We'll, going to head to bed early tonight and hope I can catch up on my sleep

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another sunshiny day out this morning here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 59 and our low last night was in the 40's. Yesterday was a beautiful 74. No rain expected until next Tuesday.

I went out and played golf yesterday and lost more balls than I found. It was a little breezy yesterday and as we would hit the ball in the fairway, the leaves would hurry and cover up the ball so you couldn't find it. I played lousy but I enjoyed the sunshine.

*Burly Bob*, I am sorry for your loss and yes, even big boys cry. Hearing your story made me shed a tear. My little 4 lb. Maizey went in for surgery yesterday and when we picked her up, she was in no pain due to pain killers they gave her. She slept all the rest of the day. Looking at her laying in my lap made me tear up as well. She looked so helpless.

*Rick*, I like the wood pile. If your wife stacked that wood, can I borrow her for a while? LOL

*Festus*, How ya doing old boy? I hope things are mending well.

Well, it's time to take my dog out for a potty break, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like the weather is changing today. We might get some rain and even a little snow tonight.

The house sure is quiet without Duc here. Guess I'm going to start my Christmas projects today. FIrst off is one of those castle bookcases from the Wood whisperer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Another nice day in store for the mountains, and my neck of the woods. The low was 46, and it's 66 now heading to 74. The humidity is at 50% and the wind is practically still at 1 mph. People are out burning leaves today. I hate that smell those dry leaves puts off…...!!

You guys talking about not having a fireplace. Nearly everyone around my neck of the woods have fireplaces and plenty of wood to burn. This town has NO natural gas. Some of the newer homes have propane tanks + fireplaces. They never laid gas lines going to residents. Firewood is pretty cheap around here You can get a rick of wood for $ 50-60, and a cord for about $ 120…..usually delivered and stacked. So having plenty of wood is essential. I wish we did have natural gas….Our whole house is all electric, so if we loose power, we're sunk…!! Would like to have gas logs, but that's out, too…...!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

0 degrees again this morning. It is supposed to start a warming trend later today. Over the next few day it's supposed to get as high as 36 degrees next Tuesday.

As you can see the clouds are moving in. Always warms up when it clouds up. Probably will get some snow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful RAINY day here in WW topping out at 63° F today. .09", more like a heavy dew than rain ;-)

Sincere Condolences BBob. May Duc rest in peace.

We heated with wood the first 5 years we lived here. Coming from a natural gas furnace to forced air electric was heart stopping sticker shock when we got the first electric bill. I didn't have time for it after I started biz. The Lil' woman was tired of all the dirt coming in the house.

A buddy got wind of a lot of maples to cut for fire wood about 40 years ago. They were down and piled along the road. Problem was they were 3 to 4 feet in diameter. John was in a hurry to get all that wood before someone else did. I told him nobody would bother it. They didn't. Too much work splitting 4' maple rounds ;-) I know better today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

66 bright and sunny degrees outside, with a 10mph breeze….it can stay this way until next May, for all I care…..

Lunch, and then a nap….was a LONG day, yesterday..then had to haul the Boss to Kroger's for her shopping, this morning….and that was BEFORE Lunch?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning then headed to 69, now perfect weather for shed roofing since the sun has ducked behind the trees.



> Looks like the weather is changing today. We might get some rain and even a little snow tonight.
> - BurlyBob


I saw the weather changing yesterday, looks like a four year storm is headed this way arriving late January. Likely to bring locusts, dogs lying with cats, fire & brimstone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not much new here. Still nice fall weather with 70's for the high and upper 40's at night. May cool off some starting this weekend they say.

Am getting better every day. Am able to walk better and farther all the time. Even sat outside on the front porch for a couple hrs. today.. Sunshine and fresh air does a person good.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours in the shop, this evening….2 panels are sitting in the clamps…









and 1 end frame done…awaiting it's own panel..









need to go and work on the Blog for this…maybe after a nap?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix was subjected to 96° high this afternoon, with 11% RH and light breeze.
Too warm for November, but tolerable.
Have 78° at midnight, expecting 74° as low this morning; and another 95° day tomorrow.

*Bandit* Glad to read someone is getting something done in shop this week. Keep it up!

My oral infection is providing just enough pain to mess with my sleep pattern and make life a more miserable mess. Attempted to use grinder in shop today and the noise/vibrations rattled my jaw bone too much to continue. Drugs are only preventing things from getting worse, and have to wait till next week for surgery to find/fix the issue.

Appears the red/blue rain from earlier this week continues, and is now driving the local crazies out into open? They are becoming famous as news outlets post videos of the protesters outside the Board of Elections counting votes. It's pretty scary place to be if look close at local news videos. National news is using distance shots that tend to reduce the possible tinderbox of chaos inside the protest. Give them credit for trying to not make things worse.

An armed group stormed into the elections building, demanding to be watchers. They were removed from building without incidence, but all they did was set up camp outside. The protestors are at least 25% armed, half of those are semi-automatic long guns and shoulder straps; with both red/blue sides carrying weapons and signs at same time. Am embarrassed to be from Arizona as these protesting extremist on both sides do not represent me.

BTW - Just like NY boarded up windows last weekend. Our largest organized gun show host cancelled a major fall gun show in Tucson this weekend. Will now have to find alternate source for more ammunition.

Can't wait for this red/blue rain to end, as it all turns to ******************** once it hits the ground.

Be safe outside if you venture out!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful scheduled for WW tomorrow with Ol' Sol out by noon for 3 days with temps about 50° F.

CaptK, 20% of both sides say violence is appropriate if the result goes the wrong way ;-(

I doubt if this makes the city realize propane issues need to be addressed. They aren't that smart ;-( https://auburnexaminer.com/explosion-on-lea-hill-flattens-rv/#comment-233493

*Bill and Don* Do you know if your fire marshals and investigators are educated in propane pooling in low areas and behind barriers? I got a response from a gas fire continuing education author who does not include it in his course. He suggested I do a "Public Input proposal with clarifying language that you feel is needed to better allow the reader of the code to apply it."

"The 2014 Edition of the LP-Gas Code (NFPA 58) has the following sections that address having enclosures around or over propane tanks:

*"6.4.5.1 Structures such as fire walls, fences, earth or concrete barriers, and other similar structures shall not be permitted around or over installed nonrefrigerated containers unless specifically allowed.*

"6.4.5.2 Structures partially enclosing containers shall be *permitted if designed in accordance with a sound fire protection analysis.*

*"A.6.4.5 The presence of such structures can create significant hazards, such as the following:
(1) Pocketing of escaping gas
(2) Interference with application of cooling water by fire departments
(3) Redirection of flames against containers
(4) Impeding the egress of personnel in an emergency"*

I have thought about that quite a bit. Is it obvious to everyone that it is dangerous? I have no idea how to simplify it. The only thing I can think of is to prohibit all because a sound fire protection analysis does not seem to be possible.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Just a repeat of the same old same old, as far as the weather is concerned. The low this a.m. was 48 w/ light winds at 4 mph. Plenty of sun, and the humidity is at 54%. No chance of rain until about Tuesday, and it's 50%.
Must have slept in a wrong position last night, cause I woke up with one miserable backache. I was so stiff, I couldn't hardly crawl out of the rack…...!! It happens. It's 68 now, and headed to 73…...another nice day, and I'm stuck in the casa w/ only my 'puter to keep me occupied. But…..I have to keep a watch on my m-i-l when my spouse is at work. She's 87, and has some "old timers" and forgets things. She's been here nearly 3 weeks, but my spouse is taking her home Saturday. I'm ready for her to go home to Texas, as I'm tired of dealing with her. I like my quiet life.

Mark…..Glad to hear you're on the mend and getting stronger. It just takes time to get back to normal activities.


----------



## bandit571

64 bright and sunny degrees out, today…no rain in sight for almost the next week…

Cardiac Stress Test was rescheduled…Blood thinner test this morning came back still too low….more pills..
Lunch needs to settle, then MAYBE a wee bit of shop time this afternoon?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. There is a possibility of rain overnight, with a probability real, honest to goodness wet stuff both Saturday and Sunday.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful here in WW but Ol' Sol is late. It is 130 PM and it is high, 13,000', overcast. He may burn through in time for sunset?

*Rick* that family impatience reminds of the first time my mom came to visit after we were married. She came out of the bathroom and told Swimbo, "Your toilet paper is hung backwards."


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather is changing. 
Drab gray cloudy day in Phoenix today. Have 88° & 13% RH mid-afternoon, with forecast high of 90°. 
Slim chance of rain this afternoon, with 25% chance overnight. Continued chance of random sprinke through tomorrow night as the cold front visits this weekend.

Update: Just noticed that the cold front is expected to bring 8" of snow to Flagstaff on Sunday-Monday. 
To bad daughter moved out of there, would like to see the snow. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, you made me laugh about your MIL. I'm feeling pretty much the say way about having my Mom here. She's 85 and has memory issues as well along with a victim complex. Looks like I'll taking her to her sisters in a few days. I'm thinking a road trip will be good for me.

Today I did It! I got some honest to gosh shop time and actually made a bunch of sawdust. It was nice. Starting a Mountain coat rack with a small shelf for the grandsons. I won't be getting it finished till after my road trip.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 54° and sunny (will be when the sun comes up). They are predicting 73° today - another record breaker. It's nice when you can take a morning walk on November wearing a t shirt. I'm sure we'll pay dearly for this.

I am about ready to apply finish to the table, but I am really struggling with the color. I think I will end up with just a waterlox topcoat and let nature do the rest. The colorings I've tried are blotching a lot. Did I mention I hate finishing?

Two police officers were shot just up the road from us yesterday. Everything was pretty locked down until a guy found the suspect hiding in his woods. He held him at gunpoint until police arrived.

Well, that's it for excitement around here

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

58 sunny degrees outside….heading for a high of about 70…seems we are having Indian Summer….

Wake-ups via Uncle Charles this morning….right behind the knees….makes it rough to get up for a Pee Call….

Day #5 of the Blanket Chest Project will be later this afternoon….Raising Panels….


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Well it's 74 degrees at 9:00 this AM … Looks like the weather will be a bit cooler today. M little weather station says cloudy with rain drops under the clouds, but as I look out my window, I see a few streaky clouds and mostly sunshine … go figger.

I had to laugh right out loud about the M-I-L statement about the toilet paper ... several years ago my wife and I got into a "discussion" about that … is it proper to come over the top or from the back … well after looking up Mrs. Manners and several other sources, I started to turn the roll over every morning … (for about three years) ... Now each of us was correct for 50% of the time. ... and by the way, over the top is the accepted correct way … I just knew that that was a burning question in your minds; now y'all can get some well deserved sleep.

Still struggling with the bowl gouge, but I'm gaining on it … I do understand why the carbide tools are so popular.

Well be safe in what you do, and when a catch happens, just say "Damn it" and move on.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Plenty of sun this a.m. as I rolled out of the rack…..stiff, naturally….!! It was a pleasent 57 at coffee time (I'm on my second pot). It's now 66, and the humidity is at 63%. The wind is light at 4 mph…....just enough wind to knock the leaves out of the trees….good thing my yardman will be here in the morning to mow and mulch….The high will reach around 73-74 today. Some rain moving in (?) around Tuesday, and again on Saturday….....!!!

My wife is taking my m-i-l home to Texas this morning after work. Being 87, you can't please her. She's either cold or hot. It'll be a quick trip. She's deaf as a post, and talks so loud it hurts your ears. I guess she thinks everyone is deaf. I just tried to ignore her, as I didn't want to yell back…...annoying…...!! She needs in a nursing home.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

10 degrees, overcast, look like it could snow anytime.

We were rocking and rolling last night. Had a number of earthquakes measuring

2.2
4.4
5.1
3.9

5.1 will wake you up from a sound sleep.

The big red dot on the map

https://earthquake.alaska.edu/earthquakes


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Overnight, and so far today, we've had about 0.10 inches of rain. I know it's not much, but there's more to come today and tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Today is the last day in the 50's for awhile. Good chance of rain and snow from late tonight through tomorrow. Should be in the upper 30's and low 40's for the next week they say.

AG I am sure that would wake you up. How far away are you from the big red dot?

Not much happening around here. Walking a lot, drinking coffee and eating a lot and a few naps thrown in the mix. Drs. were happy with my progress yesterday so just going to keep on doing what I've ben doing..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

AG I am sure that would wake you up. How far away are you from the big red dot?

22 miles


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And it tis anutter wunnerful here in WW but Ol' Sol is still a no show. He is only a couple days late and this is WW, no big surprise. 42° F top today and 33 bottom. It should hit 29° F tomorrow night, then back to the boring 42-47° F spread. 2500 foot ceiling with a slight drizzle predicated to be "0" inches, but I'm already up .01".

*AG* looks like you have a good supply of earthquakes. That could be a good source of "green energy." Constant shaking should be able to power generators. ;-)

I got a positive bug test. Apparently the Trump version with minimal symptoms; slight fatigue and minor nausea for a day at the worst of it so far. According to the data with the test results, I should be over this crap by mid-week. I suppose there was no way to avoid it. This city is the infection leader for the county and WA had 1691 new cases yesterday. Anyways, our daughter says to lay on stomach if there is any trouble breathing. They put their patients on respirators on their stomachs 16 hours a day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 74° & 39% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
Skies are mostly blue with brown haze from blowing dust, as flags are blowing straight. Clouds occasionally blow by overhead. Didn't' see it, but have evidence we got some rain overnight? Just enough to knock the dust off vehicles.

Woke from my nap to find SWMBO singing and dancing around the house during Saturday cleaning, and she is never happy during house work. Inquired why, and was told there was major earthquake in Pennsylvania that rattled the windows at White house in DC. Loaded the earthquake tracker and I don't see one in last month? sigh, another unsolved female mystery. lol

Yesterday I completed major step upgrading my edge belt sander. All the metal fabrication upgrade work is done on the base. 
You might remember this ulgy thing:








It is even uglier right now, but wanted to show some shop work?

The base was a mess, as the sides were not flat. Cheap stamped construction was all bent up during last ~20 years of use. There was a hand full of 10mm hardware bolting this base together. The lower corners where bent wonky due folks tipping cabinet to 'walk it to new location. Cabinet was over 1" out of square, corner to corner before I removed all the bolts. Added some cross struts to keep bottom solid (not shown). Everything is now welded with no hardware but knob, making sure the sides are square to front/back.

First pic is side panel. Had to close in the open channels on 14AWG stamped side panel to keep stuff from falling off shelf under the base. 
Second pic is front view with new door (cut out of old front panel). 
Third pic is door open with shelf to hold spare supplies. 
Fourth pic is with door removed. Used lift pin hinges to make it removable, and 1/4 turn knob like those found on TS dust doors.






























Will look much better after some filler and paint. Spent way to much time on this tool base. But once I started, my OCD had to fix the stamped 'easy ship - knock down' design issues, and abuse. Now it sits flat, weighs more, is much harder to bend out of shape, and has STORAGE! (6×89 sanding belts take a lot of space).

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

There comes a time in the shop…when things start to fly against the nearest wall…..where the cussing will make a Marine (even an Old China Marine) blush bright red…..seems to occur when I have spent too long in the shop, for one day…should have stopped at the 2 hour mark….and not the 3.5 hour mark…grrrr…

Almost had the first panel raised….one more rebate to do….snap….









Repair of a bad glue joint…had torun the plane along both edges remove the glued part, and try to reglue, and clamp up….QUITTING TIME!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*CaptK* The Skedaddle Times reported singing and dancing in the streets.

*AG* do you recall the 9.2 magnitude earthquake Alaska quake in 1964? Might it be the same earthquake celebration? Surprisingly there no broke windows in the report.

The magnitude 6.7 1965 Seattle quake surprised an acquaintance with rolling wave from behind. He was thrown about 12 feet into the street walking to school in Chehalis. That is 60 miles from the epicenter was located near Des Moines, Washington. He looked at the trees on the ridge above the high school. He said it was odd to see them swaying at the bottom with the tops stationary. Amazing how much can happen in 45 seconds.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

TopamaxSurvivor

I wasn't here in 64but my dad was. What report are you referencing that lacks no broken windows?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I wasn t here in 64but my dad was. What report are you referencing that lacks no broken windows?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Bad proofreading ;-)) That comment was supposed to be with the CaptK comment.

*CaptK The Skedaddle Times reported singing and dancing in the streets. Might it be the same earthquake celebration? Surprisingly there no broke windows in the report.* Seattle has been breaking windows most nights since May.

This laptop (Windows 10) has developed an odd defect. The cursor will jump around randomly during typing. Usually when it scrambles words it is obvious. That one scramble sentences and I did notice proofreading. Our son is a computer guru. He cannot even take a vacation. The company calls him several times a day to solve issues nobody else can resolve. He has never heard of this type of problem.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> This laptop (Windows 10) has developed an odd defect. The cursor will jump around randomly during typing.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This is an easy one. 
If you have touch pad on the laptop, this is really common problem. 
Been happening since Windoz 8, got worse under Windoz 10.

IME - Touch pad sensitivity can be set so high, that breathing on it make it grab focus and move mouse pointer location. Several Mickeysoft Win10 updates have loaded new mouse/touch pad drivers; and occasionally they corrupt the defaults - setting max touch pad sensitivity. Can also have more than one driver active and they fight over control of pointer.

Fix requires several checks/steps. Here are some online directions:

https://www.techjunkie.com/computer-cursor-keeps-jumping-around/

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/cursor-jumps-moves-randomly-while-typing

If adjusting settings and replacing drivers don't fix it, the 2nd link includes 3rd party software link that disables the touch pad while you type.

This last 'fix it' step always seem to make things stop happening for my family:
If none of the above works, ship the laptop to me; and buy a new one. 

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got up to 70° again today. Looks like maybe 2 more days before it goes back to normal.

Not too much shop time today. The family is coming tomorrow and my son wants help on a project, so can't start finishing if we're going to be making dust. He wants to make the kids a reptile house using PVC board. Never worked with it, but I'm sure it'll make a big f'n mess.itll be fun working with him in the shop.

AK - hope all is ok up there. You seem to be getting them on a more regular basis. It's extremely rare to get one in my neck of the woods, but we have had some mild ones.

Bandit - Sorry about your glue joint. Better it happened now and not right after the finish dried.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This laptop (Windows 10) has developed an odd defect. The cursor will jump around randomly during typing.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This is an easy one.
> If you have touch pad on the laptop, this is really common problem.
> Been happening since Windoz 8, got worse under Windoz 10.
> 
> IME - Touch pad sensitivity can be set so high, that breathing on it make it grab focus and move mouse pointer location. Several Mickeysoft Win10 updates have loaded new mouse/touch pad drivers; and occasionally they corrupt the defaults - setting max touch pad sensitivity. Can also have more than one driver active and they fight over control of pointer.
> 
> Fix requires several checks/steps. Here are some online directions:
> 
> https://www.techjunkie.com/computer-cursor-keeps-jumping-around/
> 
> https://www.thewindowsclub.com/cursor-jumps-moves-randomly-while-typing
> 
> If adjusting settings and replacing drivers don t fix it, the 2nd link includes 3rd party software link that disables the touch pad while you type.
> 
> This last fix it step always seem to make things stop happening for my family:
> If none of the above works, ship the laptop to me; and buy a new one.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


*Thank you CaptK.* . I did not think about the mouse jiggling around. I will watch for that and test unplugging it to see what happens. I believe the issue to be in software. I sometimes type a short reply on a webpage. Most of my typing in in Word. It does not happen in Word. Then, copy and paste. I have watch my fat, clumsy fingers that hit 2 keys sometimes, but they don't seem to be hitting the pad enough to cause any problems.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…49 sunny degrees outside..and no rain in sight…

Got to sleep about…0600 this morning…0930 wake-up call….oh well….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The words for the day: Very breezy….!! The low was 63 and very clabbered over. It's now up to 70 here at nearly 10:30, and the leaves are dropping like flies. My yardman is coming this morning to "mow 'em down". In a week it'll look just like it does now….heavy foliage…...!!! The high is almost here, which will be 72. The humidity is up there at 78%, and the winds are kickin' up at 9mph. and gusting. It's knockin' them leaves out quickly…...!! Other than that, not much news on this end. Just stove up, that's all, and having trouble moving…....same old same old….That's all….!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got 0.28 inches of rain in the last 24 hours. A little more coming today, then drying up tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting a little snow today. It's 28 and breezy.

Finally! Everyone is getting off the dime and My Mom is getting over emotional episodes, Whew. Looks like we will be off on a road trip early in the morning or the next. I haven't driven more that 200 miles away from home in over 3 years. I use to put on 10k-12k a month transporting cars. How times change.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A high of 37° today. Now back down to mud 20's. We got some over 2" snow early this morning. Streets and sidewalks are mostly melted but the rest will be around for a few days. Going to be cold tomorrow then start warming a bit.

Safe travels BBob. Went for a short drive Friday and decided it will be awhile before any long trips. Besides I do not make a very good passenger.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Deleted


----------



## bandit571

Got into the 70s, today….too nice a day, to sit around the house….instead, I spent 2 hours in the shop…
Got a dry fit done..









Then a glue up…









And then closed up shop….1pm to 3 pm….no "overtime" today…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold washed over Phoenix today. Woke to 50° and had to close the window overnight.
High was 65°. Wind is howling all day. Feels like winter, not fall.

SWMBO wanted to have brunch today for her B-Day. Booked outside seating at my daughters restaurant, and didn't tell me she used my windbreaker and took it out of truck the day before. The wind made it a chilling B-Day experience.

Chest panel is looking nice and fancy *Bandit*. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 10:45pm and still 65° outside. We made it to 70° mid day. Didn't break any records, but I'll take it.

The family got here around noon. It's great to see them again. Haven't seen them since January. My son and I worked on his reptile enclosures until dinner time. It cuts and routes easily enough, but what a mess!










Unlike wood, this dust clings to everything

*WWBob* - I was going to suggest turning off the touchpad to see if that fixes it. Or disconnect the mouse and see. I've had similar issues when the battery starts to go in the mouse. I also had the touchpad become unresponsive and couldn't figure out what it was until I removed the bottom cover and found a swollen battery putting pressure on the touchpad. I replaced the battery and the problem went away.

*Bandit* - Looking good so far.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW with Ol' Sol out and about early. No on shore flow to burn off. We hit 45.5° F today up from 29 for about 8 hours last night and headed back down about the same tonight. Then, back to the 40s for the foreseeable future.

*CaptK* I unplugged the mouse and typed a few words in a forum in Chrome. Not enough to know for sure, but there was no cursor jumping. Will try to verify this week. Seems odd it is in Chrome and not in Word, eh? I do not recall what I described to our son. He is a network guy. I'll see what he has to say next time I talk to him.

*BBob* Have a safe trip.

*Mark* Good that you are making good progress.

They told me rotary cuff was the worst surgery they had to offer ;-)) 2 days after my surgery the 6.8 Nisqually quake hit. I was sitting in my easy chair wondering if I would ever find a comfortable position again ;-( It started shaking and I thought an earthquake, no big deal. It kept shaking and I decided I had better get to cover about the time it stopped. It lasted about 40 seconds. The longest I have ever experienced. I doubt any others were more than 10 or 15 seconds. It was a couple months before I could even use my mouse on the computer.

FWIW, Sis says the reason I got a low symptom virus is my mask. N95 kept the exposure down with a low virus load. Without it I probably would have had a much higher virus load with more serious symptoms.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I have watched my hands trying to solve it. In the easy chair, my hands rarely touch the pad. Pad seems to work fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys. Today should be the last day of unseasonably warm weather. Tomorrow we start getting rain and cooler temps. I got the painting mostly done on bookcases. May do some touch up today when I get home from work.
Plan to start install Wednesday. Then I have to build one more little case and go back to install that and the crown mold.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Not much to tell around my neck of the woods….Nothing's changing much. Woke up to clabbered over skies, and the temp was a pleasent 65 degrees….Looks like rain, but it's actually supposed to rain tonight or tomorrow. It's 70 now, which may be our high…they say 72, but ?. The humidity is at 80%, and the wind is slightly breezy at 9-10 mph.

My yard man came yesterday and cleaned up all the leaves. By the time he left, the ground was covered over…..again with 'em. he'll be back next Sunday to do it all over again, until they have all fallen. Prolly into winter.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Rain's over for awhile. All told, we got just a little under half an inch from this last rain event.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy/sunny today in Phoenix, have 59° and 38% RH at lunch time. 
Still breezy, but wind is reducing compared to past 24 hours as the low pressure area as mostly pushed through. What little bit of rain we saw in valley, has moved to east. Snow levels have been ~5000 feet with this storm, and mountains 90 minutes north & NE of valley are picking up 6-8".

Today's interesting drama:
My youngest son has not been in class at all last week, due sniffles/cough from a sinus infection and new health rules that any Covid symptoms keep you home. His Covid tests the last two weeks are negative, and with sniffles/cough under control with antibiotics; he was planning on returning to school today. 
Got an email last night, someone in his English class was confirmed with Covid; and his entire class has mandatory 2 week quarantine. Son hates his English teacher and is quite happy about the news to work from home for 2 more weeks. Covid paranoid mom is ecstatic that she dodged a bullet of having Covid quarantine kid in the house, but at same time wants him out of house while she works from home.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

24 degrees this morning, mostly sunny. Snow last night.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

All the way up to 27° today and mostly sunshine. Should get in the upper 30's tomorrow. No moisture in our future for several days they say.

A great day! The warden let me out of the house on good behavior. Spent a few hours in the shop with the laser. Making a new oval cribbage board template. So far the hip seems to be tolerating it fine.

Will try tomorrow to see if I can sit at the drill press and drill all the holes. Might take awhile as the template has to be accurate so all future boards come out right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did a quick fireplace mantel today. My cousin wanted something that looked like a live edge timber, but didn't want the weight of a solid timber. I took a walnut edge slab I had and made that the front. She will stain it all very dark and it won't matter that the poplar doesn't match. It will fit over part of the old mantel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A pretty good day in WW today, 42° F, cloudy, 2300 ft ceiling, the rain came, we got .02 of the .09 we were scheduled for. Should stay in the 40s tonight and head close to 50 tomorrow.

Good to hear you are getting back in the saddle already *Mark*

That looks like a nice light mantle *Bill*.

I did a mouse test today. Typed quite a bit in a format I expected the cursor to jump. I was careful to keep my arm off the arm of the chair where the mouse rests. No jumping. I can't believe this was so simple ;-)

I wonder why it jumps on websites and not in MS Word?


----------



## bandit571

Upper 70s today..was a good day for a road trip….came back home to test a fence slider jig,,,









Slides on the top of my rip fence, and hold the panels vertical….









No wiggles = no burn marks…









Blade tilted to 15 degrees….

Got frame #2 done, and glued up….even though I did NOT want to work IN the shop…on a Monday..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The word for today: Breezy w/ gusty winds…..It was 67 and warm, clabbered over, and was supposed to be raining as I rose for my morning big cup of java…..It d didn't happen….the rain, that is….!! Not yet, anyway….?
It's gotten up to 75 now, and that may be the high for today. 77 is forecast, and now they are showing a 40-50% chance of moisture by 3:00 or so. The humidity is at 66% and the wind is breezy at 14mph. and gusty. More and more leaves are falling, and hopefully the trees will be bare and naked before too long.

AK…..You can keep all that snow up there where you live…I have no use for it…..

Mark…..It's good to see you're making good progress with the new hip, and able to get out and about….!!

Bill…..That mantle looks very nice and light weight. I built one like that years ago for our fireplace, and had a friend carve a pictorial scene on the front…..! It turned out very nice.


----------



## bandit571

73 bright and sunny degrees outside….errands were run without having to put on a coat….that will change this coming weekend… May head to the shop in a bit…have a little work that needs done..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

*AK…..You can keep all that snow up there where you live…I have no use for it…..*

Just goes to show you everybody prefers different environments.

In Ozark, the summers are hot and muggy, the winters are very cold and wet, and it is partly cloudy year round. Over the course of the year, the temperature typically varies from 31°F to 93°F and is rarely below 18°F or above 100°F.

I lived in Oklahoma for a couple years what back. I know what hot and muggy is like. I move there to here. No more hot and muggy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's still nice today, but it's fixin to storm this evening.
I milled my first red elm this morning. It's beautiful. I will mill more.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Sunny 64° & 18% RH in Phoenix east valley. Stiff breeze makes it feel colder than it looks.

Going to be extra grumpy next couple days. Might have to stay offline to avoid offending anyone? :-(0)

Am home recuperating from oral surgery this afternoon. Had an abscess removed and jaw bone scraped clean. Jaw looks like a chipmunk storing nuts for winter. Numb is wearing off. :-(
Have ice pack in hand, and Pain meds in my pocket; plus feels like nap time is fast approaching.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Just got done in the shop a few minutes ago…film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## Firewood

We broke another record today. But this is the last day of 70°+ days. Storms rolled through this afternoon bringing milwaukee's airport a 79 MPH wind gust. By midnight we'll be in the 30's.

The covid-19 storm in Wisconsin is still raging. We had another day of 7000+ positive tests. As I type this our gubernor is stating the case for another executive order to stay at home. Nothing enforceable, just a strong suggestion. But I guess the lines waiting to get into the borg will be back soon. Sigh….

CaptK - Sorry to hear about your oral surgery. Hope the pain won't linger too long.

Bill - That is a purdy slab Of elm you have there.

Looks like some nice projects shaping up on here. I'll start finishing the table tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Dry fits..









and the other frame..









Which quickly turned into a pair of glue-ups..









Will let these sit a day,,,before I try to connect them to the other two frames…









Need to go out tomorrow, and get a 2' x 4' handi-panel of 1/2" pine plywood….
right now? I NEED A NAP!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 43 this morning with a high expected to reach 47. Ugh! It's a far cry from our summer like temps we had for the last week or so. Most of last week we broke record highs in and around the 80 mark. Beautiful weather. But, back to reality.

*Mark*, I'm glad ur feeling better and your able to move around a little better. Go for it!

*FF Bill*, I like that Red Elm slab. That is nice. I might have to get some from you. And, I like the mantle too.

*Bandit*, I like the jig set up to cut your panels. Good Job.

*Alaska Guy*, I'm surprised the temps in Alaska are that calm. When I think of Alaska, I think of frozen beards and hands, subzero temps and horrible living conditions. Alaska sounds kinda nice.

I've been trying to get things done outside trying to get ready for winter. I've got my firewood stacked and ready to burn. Yard is done for the last time I think. Leaves are mulched and mower put away. Now to get back to the shop and get more done.

My bride and I have been talking and looking into buying a place in Tennessee. Lately with the onset of cold weather coming on, the warmer weather in Tennessee is looking a lot better. Eastern Tennessee is where we've been looking lately, somewhere near the Sevierville area, east of Knoxville. We'll see though.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Early afternoon gang,

The low this morning was 36, plenty of sun, and the wind is light (finally) at 4 mph. Humidity is at 43%. The high will get to around 61 by about 4:00. I'll be in a deep nap by then. Had to take a heavy med this morning, as my back is killing me. It'll never be any better, and will never heal. I'll either have to die to get over it, or live with it forever.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys. It's a crisp 26° out this morn.
Don, come and get some. Might as well get a little of everything while you're here. Maybe on your way to TN.
I partially installed bookcases yesterday. Will finish up next week.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 28° and frosty this morning. And the winds are finally calm. It should get to about 50° today.

The family headed back home on Tuesday. My son and I got all the PVC panels cut to size and routes. The mess is cleaned up and I'm back to finishing the table.

*Bill* - bookshelves are looking great.

*AlaskaGuy* - I guess I too am surprised about the relatively mild temps up there. But it looks like winter is quite a bit longer than down here.

*Don*- Deb and I have also considered somewhere to escape these Wisconsin winters and have considered Tennessee. I'll be interested to hear more on your findings.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

36 bright and sunny degrees outside my window…

Morning to ya….

Did a dry fit of that chest…..only flat space in the shop is the top of my tablesaw….so, I had to set things upside down….









No glue involved….was mainly check for fit, and getting the Brigade of Clamps set and ready to go….when the glue up adventure begins….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

30 Degrees and 4'' of snow so far.

*"AlaskaGuy - I guess I too am surprised about the relatively mild temps up there. But it looks like winter is quite a bit longer than down here." *

It's not like it goes to 20 below and stays there for 7 months. Depends a great deal on where you're located in the state. Remember it a huge state.

Here around the Anchorage we are in what we call the banana belt of Alaska. We go down to 20-25 below up to 50 during the 7 months of winter. Dec and Jan are typically the coldest months. We often times have what they refer to as a January thaw in January. (You can Google January Thaw).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought a bunch of dewalt stuff in an auction. I got 3 18v drills, two of which are new. 3 of the batteries are unused but have been sitting for years and I put them in the charger, but it wouldn't work. I did some research and discovered that the batteries were too discharged for the charger to recognize them. I found that if you jump the batteries off of a charged battery it will give the batteries just enough charge to work in the charger. It's very confusing, but now I have perfectly working batteries and drills.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Perusing the local used sawmill market, most of what I find is folks offering their services and occasionally someone wanting such a service, then third the actual mills themselves. They're either clapped out Woodmizers with over 10000hrs on them or used $1500 Chinesium mills offered for $2K.

The oddest listing I saw was someone looking for a "portable saw mill" then quoted the diameter of the largest red oak log at 58 inches! I really want to see a portable saw mill that can handle a 58" diameter log that likely weighs over 10 tons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Either a swing blade mill or a Lucas slabber.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW without Ol' Sol, 49° F, rainy, supposed to get an inch, might get .2 by midnight, but I doubt it. Winter storm warning for the Cascades. Pass will probably close for crashes and spinouts on both sides for about 80 miles total. Another month and all the people who can't drive in snow will give up crashing and spinning out ;-))

I'm out of quarantine and immune. I didn't even have a fever. Lucky break for an ol' fat guy in the high risk category. Glad that is over with ;-) Swimbo has no symptoms but is quarantined for another 14 days.



> We broke another record today. But this is the last day of 70°+ days. Storms rolled through this afternoon bringing milwaukee s airport a 79 MPH wind gust. By midnight we ll be in the 30 s.
> 
> The covid-19 storm in Wisconsin is still raging. We had another day of 7000+ positive tests. As I type this our gubernor is stating the case for another executive order to stay at home. Nothing enforceable, just a strong suggestion. But I guess the lines waiting to get into the borg will be back soon. Sigh….
> - Firewood


Records all over the place. I saw this was a record year for tropical storms and hurricanes at 29.

We are not getting close to 7000/ day but setting a few new records at close to 2000. Our daughter is getting a lot of overtime keeping them breathing.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The good word for today: FOG….!! When I rose for my morning java, it was so foggy…. I couldn't hardly see across the road into the woods. It was 43 for the low, mostly sunny, and it's now 48 with like conditions. Humidity is at 56%, and the wind is nil at 0 mph…...hence the fog….!! The high is expected to reach 57…..Not too shabby…..!!

Just got a call from the guy who is bringing me a rick of wood…..red oak, white oak, and hickory. Seasoned. I hate it when they say "sometime between now and 5:00".....it's a sit around and wait game. Kind of like plumbers and electricans…...no set time….."I'll see ya when I see ya".........!!!

Bill…....The book cases look great. How do you get so much work? Through work, neighbors, etc.? You and the rest of the gang do excellent work. Nothing shabby about you guys….. And…..That's a good tip on bringing the batteries back to life. I have a couple that won't take a charge. I'll have to try it…..Thanks…..!!

AG…..I'll take hot and muggy anytime over snow ass deep to a giraffe….... Here where I live in the mountains, we have too many hills and hollors to get up and down. With that much snow like you get there, we're stuck, till it melts…..So…..you can keep all that snow up there, thank you very much…...)........!!!


----------



## bandit571

40s for highs all the next week or so….no rain in sight

Have 16 clamps to remove today…maybe..









then clean up all the glue joints…..may need to clear off the bench..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of my work like that has been friends, friends of friends and relatives and coworkers. These are for the identical twin sister of another person I did a bunch of bookcases for. They are both attorneys. I still have more to do for this customer too. They want more in their bedroom.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Well…...I got my rick of wood delivered and stacked today. They brought it out, backed up to my wood rack, and he had a dump trailer….like a dump truck. Poured it out next to the rack, and went to stacking it. Had it done in no time, but then he took a leaf blower and blew all the wood chips, etc. in a pile, and scooped it up and threw it back into the dump trailer. Never had anyone to do that. Very nice people, and real friendly…....!! Him and his wife owned the tree service.

Then I got a call from BurlyBob…..He'll be here tomorrow afternoon. He wants to buy my DeWalt scroll saw I never use. Since I've had it, it's been turned on twice. So it's kind of like a new one.

Bill…..Got it. If we had 'em I'd give you a "thumbs up"......!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess he couldn't find a scroll saw in OR…...


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a wee bit chilly this morning with frost on the grass. The temp is 28 hopefully rising to 46 today with lots of sunshine. However, with the good comes the bad. We are under a high winds advisory for today.

*Rick*, you've got to get a picture of you and Burly Bob together and put it on here. That would be so cool.

*FF Bill*, I like the book cases. They are very nice.

*WI Mike*, my bride and I have been talking about it for quite some time, but only recently have we gotten really serious about it. We're looking primarily in the Sevierville, Dandridge and Newport area's. I want to be close to Pigeon Forge but not so close we get in the way of the tourists. I like that area the most. We've found a couple of places but it's hard to go look at them due to a 9 hour drive for us. So, we'll probably get real serious in the spring and take a week vacation down there and look around.

Well gang, I've got a couple do people coming over today to look at my shop and I've got to get ready. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

43 overcast degrees outside, today….good day to hide in the shop? Nope, The Boss decided she NEEDED to go to Wall E World..at noon, no less…..

Thinking I can get a little something done IN the shop after a bit….have to get 4 boards ready to glue up…









Into a blank for the lid….we'll see how THAT goes..AFTER I clear off the bench..









This MIGHT take a while…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon?

Started morning with chilly 45° in Phoenix east valley.
Have 71° & 20% RH at lunch time. 
Heading for high of 74° as the nasty cold front moved east and temperatures return to normal November.

Oral surgery limitations prevented strenuous activity this week. 
Feeling almost normal now, and hoping to spend some time in shop this afternoon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It was 28° with 10 MPH winds when I went out for my walk this morning. Brrr. Since then it clouded up and dropped a little rain on us. Good day to hide under a nice warm blanket.

But before I got to this point I added another coat of waterlox to the table. Few more to go.

Yesterday was another record covid-19 day in Wisconsin with 7777 new cases. We just learned a good friend was admitted to the hospital with covid. He has a blood clot in his leg and debris in his lung. Not a good situation. I'm starting to get a bit nervous about going out and may start thinking about hunkering down more than we have been.

My favorite aunt down in Indiana had a mild stroke last week. I'm hoping I can visit with her when we go to my sister's house over Thanksgiving (if we go). If she is still in rehab then I won't be able to visit with her. She's 97. I fear I won't have too many more opportunities.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little windy today and the sun is under a blanket of clouds. The temp is currently 50 and won't get much warmer than that. I had it wrong yesterday, we are under a wind warning today with 25 -40 mph winds with 60 mph gusts. Spooky.

*WI Mike*, I agree with you on the covid. I'm getting a little nervous being around people. My wife and I are both immune compromised and it wouldn't take much to get us infected. Yes Mike, there are a few people I'd like to see but can't because of this thing going around.

My cousin and his son came by yesterday and spent a couple of hours in my shop. His son is taking shop class in his school (that surprises me they have shop). We all wore a mask which made me feel a little better but, still uneasy. I went through and explained all the big tools I had and showed them how they worked. They were most amazed at my mortise machine. They never heard of that type of joint before. I showed his son how to plane wood and to do some other things. He enjoyed everything I had to show him. They'll be back.

That's all I have to say for now. So stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Boy did it rain like a cow pissing on a flat rock yesterday. All clabber and no sun …...then the wind got up some. Then during the wee hours of the morning the wind really got to blowing. But about 9:00 or so last night, I got a weather alert on my phone that said we were under a tornado warning. The wind was really blowing by then, so we were on alert and ready to run if necessary….nothing happened….!!! This morning I found limbs and twigs all in the yard. It got nasty here…..!! Now my yard man is here blowing and mowing. It's now 54 and plenty of sun, and the humidity is 35% and still windy at 14 mph. The high will be 57…..!!

Well…...BurlyBob and his wife got here about 3:30 yesterday and we had a good visit. They seemed to like it up here in the mountains where I live. I gave them a tour of my shop, he looked at my boat, and my "wall of shame", visited some more after my wife got home from work, and they left to head towards Springfield, Mo. He bought my scroll saw and stand, I found the manual for it, and loaded it up. They pulled out around 5:30-6:00…Very nice folks. I did get a couple of pictures of them, and will post them on our thread when I get them downloaded into my picture file…...!!

Don…....I too am surprised that they still teach wood shop in school. I thought they did away with that a good while back? I took woodshop in junior high and high school, but that was way back when….and now I'm an old fossil…...!! But I learned the basics of the craft, so it was a good start…..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's not as many schools with it anymore, but still a lot. There's a lot of delta unisaws on the market, because all,of the schools are buying sawstop.


----------



## Firewood

We hit our high temp of the day around 3:30am when it got up to 48°. It's now 36° and windy. We're still under a wind advisory. It sure did rain last night. Glad it wasn't too cold or we'd be @$$ deep in snow.

Got another coat of waterlox on the table. Still needs a couple more. Trying to troubleshoot a dehumidifier. The capacitor and compressor seem to be ok. It might just be a frost sensor or something.

*Rick* - Glad you and *Bbob* had a chance to visit. Sounds like you guys had a good time.

*Don* - I'll bet it was nice showing your cousin around the shop. It amazes me how impressed people seem when I show them my humble little shop.

Stay safe and healthy everyone. And hold onto your hat.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Clear and 10 degrees. Not much else going on.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix has a cloudless sunny day, 81° & 9% RH outside,with light breeze.
Morning low was 44°, and since concrete gets cold overnight, the breeze brings a little chill with it till everything warms up in afternoon.

Drama for day:
Drive thru Covid testing for entire family. :-( 
The story:
SWMBO took in another stray human this week. This time it is the daughter of an uncle, I think? She lived in area with a boyfriend for 3 years, and things suddenly feel apart. Family is located 3 hours away, has no space for her to move home, and she works in east valley. We were still set up for FIL to return if needed, so space was available. As she was leaving for work at a restaurant Saturday, place called and told her to quarantine. Was exposed twice last week by two separate co-workers. Wife is freaking out, wearing masks in common areas of house, and I get to sleep on quarantine cot next to my desk till the test results are back in 72-96 hours. Oh joy.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

42 breeeeeezy degrees outside….had a line of bad thunderstorms roll through here….didn't lose power, parts of the county did, though….

Seems like everytime we get a gulley-washer…it makes the creek rise in the shop….had to set the chest up off the floor….only place handy? Right on top of the lid panel, still in the clamps….

decided to just take the day off from the shop…

BTW…this will count as Day #13 in the Blanket Chest build….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Phoenix has a cloudless sunny day, 81° & 9% RH outside,with light breeze.
> Morning low was 44°, and since concrete gets cold overnight, the breeze brings a little chill with it till everything warms up in afternoon.
> 
> Drama for day:
> Drive thru Covid testing for entire family. :-(
> The story:
> SWMBO took in another stray human this week. This time it is the daughter of an uncle, I think? She lived in area with a boyfriend for 3 years, and things suddenly feel apart. Family is located 3 hours away, has no space for her to move home, and she works in east valley. We were still set up for FIL to return if needed, so space was available. As she was leaving for work at a restaurant Saturday, place called and told her to quarantine. Was exposed twice last week by two separate co-workers. Wife is freaking out, wearing masks in common areas of house, and I get to sleep on quarantine cot next to my desk till the test results are back in 72-96 hours. Oh joy.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Hope you got your COVID-19 test done at a good provider without hidden fees

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/how-to-avoid-a-surprise-bill-for-your-coronavirus-test/ar-BB1aYNtP?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful shaping up here in WW with Ol' Sol peeking out through the rain clouds, 44 to 51° F, supposed to get .09", we are at .11. We got .5 yesterday when we were schedule for .21".

*Don* Are you thinking of moving south permanently or just snow birding? Your cousin probably goes to one of the last sane schools in America with enough sense to offer shop. Our grandsons up north have an auto shop option. Our grandson who lived in Renton took wood shop. Not sure if they still do. I have heard several districts have abandoned shop classes.

Good to hear you and BBob had a good time *Rick.*

Sorry to hear your friend has a double whammy, *Mike.*

Hopefully you get lots of negatives, *CaptK*

The gubberner announced the holiday shutdown today. It only lasts a couple weeks, but the "bug" control will take longer than that ;-(( They announced the closer of a long time restaurant today. I'm guessing the owners finally decided not to spend their retirement savings trying to save the business. May a well face reality.

This area is the highest infection rate in the county at 8%. I was careful as possible just making grocery and drug store runs a couple times a week and an occasional trip to the hardware store and sterilizing everything I brought home. I still got it ;-(

Our daughter has been on overtime since it started except for a3 or 4 weeks during the slow down. They are still getting surprises in treatment. I asked the state if I get exposed again, could I pass it on without any symptoms for up to 14 days? They do not know. Swimbo didn't get it the first round from me. Not sure if I can bring it home shopping or not? Lots of patients in comas for 3 to 5 weeks ;-( Our daughter thinks all the precautions limited my viral load to what my immune systems can handle. I didn't even have a fever. Got lucky for a change ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late night, gang,

I finally found time to download the pictures of Bob and his wife, Tamera. We had a nice visit with them both. I took these out in the shop.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's MONDAY!

As sun peaks over horizon, Phoenix east valley is chilly, clear, 48° & 35% RH.
Forecast high is 10° above normal, or 88° with single digit RH this afternoon.

*AJ* thanks for note on Covid testing. Gubberner mandated all licensed AZ insurance companies to waive costs for Covid tests. Wife and son were tested last month at same place used this time. Should be OK. 
Local hospital set up tents in community college parking lot, open 24/7 with appointment. Though they tried to up-sell 1 hr results with 'spit in cup' test for extra $50, and 'free' $35 insurance paid flu shots. :-(0)

Was also surprised to see a sales person waiting at exit of testing area on Sunday afternoon. Was looking for participants in various health studies by drug mfg, including one of the Covid vaccination trials. Hospital staff made a point of saying the 'sales person' at end of parking lot was not affiliated with testing, we could ignore them on our way out. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Monday? Uuummmm, wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's starting to get sunny today, thankfully after the awful day we had yesterday. It stormed something terrible. We had it all, Thunder and Lightning, hail, super high winds, warm weather turning to cold temps, the rain was even going sideways for a while. It was a nasty day and I was wondering if we would still have power today. Anyways, the temp now is 40 and won't get much higher today and the winds have settled down.

*Rick*, Nice pictures of Burly Bob and his wife. Thanks for posting them. They look nice together. Oh and *Rick*, we're almost to 10,000 again and it will soon be time to start another batch of threads. LOL

*WW Bob*, yes, we are thinking of moving permanently to Tennessee. My wife is from the Blue Ridge Mountain states. She misses her mountains.

Well, I guess I need to get in the shop before my wife finds something else for me to do. LOL Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Almost as hot as Capt K.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Good morning…...well late morning. 0 degrees, clear, clam. Wife out on her morning walk.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All.

Was upper 30's this morning and now 45° and partly cloudy. Should be warmer the next few days they say.

Good to see BBob travels are moving along. Nice they could stop and visit for awhile.

Hope everyone avoids the virus and ones that have it have fast recovery. I don't have much to worry about as I cant go anywhere and the wife is real careful when she goes grocery shopping. Only company we get are two granddaughters a few days a week.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop time…on a Monday?










Lid out of the clamps, getting flattened..









Ends trimmed square, and to length…









Tongue was milled on the ends…Dewalt No. 610…









Bread board ends fitted and installed…

The other router in the shop had a cove bit…









Case has been sanded to 120 grit….sweep the floor, call it a day….I'm whopped..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rainy day in WW. Wild temp swings from 43 to 47° F. Gauge says .4 inches. Looks like .5 tomorrow, .5, .25, .17 and finally partly cloudy on Saturday.

I'll verify that is *BBob* ;-)

*Don* You are going to be a pro at moving the shop. ;-)

*CaptK* The spit test is probably not worth the money. Our daughter says they get false negatives. She thinks it is from not swabbing the airway good enough. She has been tested 4 times due to situations in the hospital. Techs vary quite a bit on how hard they swab. My test was pure torture. She said that is a good test ;-)) Thank God I do not need to retest. State says I will probably test positive for a while even though I am no longer contagious.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little breezy out with some snow in the air, yes, I said snow. We got a dusting last night from the lakes and it looks like we're still getting it now. The temp is 35 and the winds are 18 mph out of the west.

*WW Bob*, you're right, I should be getting good at moving this shop. But, I'm at a crossroads here and I'm not quite sure what to do. Everything is on wheels so it would be easy to move, but do I want to. It all depends if we get a place that has space for a shop. If not, then I'll sell out and quit trying. I'll probably play more golf. I love my shop and usually live out here most of the day, so it would be hard selling it. I can't afford to have two places so I can retreat to a warmer climate in the winter, but if I could, I would. We'll see how this all pans out.

*WI Mike*, one of the things that always gets me is when people see something you made, they always seem to say "You made this"? It never fails. LOL

Well, It's time to finish what I've started in the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Will be in the mid 30s, all day long…and overcast…..typical November weather, around here…how long until Spring gets here?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Eeevening Ladies and Gentleman. 
(imagine a scary Boris Karloff voice),

Phoenix has widely scattered dark, with 64° & 22% RH, just after 10pm. 
Skies are clear, lots of stars and planets visible tonight. 
Had a high of 89° with 8% RH this afternoon.

Good news day at Klutz house:
- Covid test is negative to son and I. Wife and visiting cousin's results are not back yet.

- Sand Blaster finally had time to clean the PM66 pile of parts I dropped off 3 weeks ago. The glass bead blasted finish almost looks like primer:

















The nearly 50 years of pitch/dust glued to inside is gone, so is the mulit-colored paint and rust. Was worth every penny avoiding many days scraping/sanding the cabinet, and wire brushing the castings. Thanks to low humidity this time of year there is no flash rust, but I need to get some primer on it soon. Found a couple of casting defects, and but no cracks that need weld repair. There is defect at edge of one extension table that need to fill with metal filled epoxy to avoid having a snag hazard.









Spent most of my afternoon driving around town. Visited several auto paint houses, as well as 3 big name Industrial paint warehouse(s). Auto shops wanted $220-300 for gallon of 'CHEAP' green metallic acrylic enamel paint. Industrial enamel is about half the cost, but found nothing as cheap as $50 gallon of Rustoleum from BORG. :-(

Thanks to son working for SW, and a family discount; looks like the best option is an custom colored enamel from SW. Need to talk to the solvent custom color guru tomorrow to finalize the actual paint line that can be tinted the proper blue green and get discounted price. Son says SW plays dirty with discounts (based on retail price, not normal local sales price). Once I get more information, his manager suggested that it might be cheaper if he orders the paint for me via a jobber account using will call, instead of using 'family' discount.

The weather is darn near perfect for painting outside. Need to get some motivation and slap some juice on this beast before 'she' makes it cold again. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

We be getting there…









Needs hardware, and a finish….and I need to complete the surprise inside….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Gang, I'MMM Baaaccckkkk! What a freaking trip.I haven't covered that many miles in that short of time since I was truck driving. This truly confirmed I was right not to go back on the road after I retired from the prison. I honestly don't remember that many trucks on the road 20 years ago. I hit ice and snow in Wyoming. Spent the night in Rawlins, 18 degrees 24mph wind and -5 wind chill.

We had a real nice visit with Rick and is wife. They are really fantastic folks. You ought to see his shop! I wish I could be that organized.

Tomorrow, I set up that scroll saw and start making Christmas presents.

It's good to be home!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back BBob. Sounds like a whirlwind. I have been to Ricks shop and I agree.


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon gents. It's 45° and breezy with winds gusting to 32 MPH. Should be warmer tomorrow.

Not too much going on here. Been self quarantining before we head down to my sister's house in indiana next week. I did go out yesterday to meet a guy about some chisels he was selling. I picked up an 8 pc set of never sharpened stanley sweethearts for $85. Now I won't have to feel bad about using my inherited master mechanic chisels to scrape glue. Lol

*Bbob* - Nice pic of you and your bride. Glad you had a safe trip and good visit with *Rick*.

*CaptK* - I will admit at first glance I thought those parts were primed. Looks like you're on your way to another stellar rebuild.

Bandit - The chest is looking mighty fine.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It wuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW compared to what was promised by the weatherman last night; windblown downpours. Wind never got more the 10 mph and .32 in the gauge. Ol' Sol peeked out for an unannounced visit about noon. Tight temp spread, 43 to 47° F.

*Don* A snowbird option would be to join Coast to Coast campground network. You can live in the system moving your RV every two weeks. Most sites are included in the membership. I'm not sure what we will do either. We would like to move out of the crime and corruption, but not too far from the kids. RE market is hot, most sell in a few days with multiple offers in the area we would move to.

Welcome home *BBob!*

*Mike* Stay safe and take precautions.

We had 300 plus attendees at an Eastern WA wedding in Aug. Current toll in 177 cases with 7 dead. November 7th was another with about 300 in Eastern WA. Current count is 40 cases and climbing. Mom's care facility had a positive staffer a couple weeks ago. Last week they had 3 positives in memory care and 1 in assisted living. Yesterday was test day. Praying for negative results. Our area of King County is the highest positive rate in the county at 14%, up from 8% a couple weeks ago. The mayor says the city is a leader. Too bad it is, in positive Covid tests and code violations risking homes and citizens. Thanking God I had the Trump benign version and praying mom is blessed with it if she goes positive. Back to house hunting. Thankful I retired financially secure before the destructive policies sown in this state began to bear fruit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

About 60° day here. Mostly cloudy so felt a bit cooler than it was.

Glad you are back BBob. That stretch of I-80 across Wyoming is one of the windiest and snowiest roads in the country. Have been there in every kind of weather many times. There is a reason it gets shut down many times every year.

Mike you will like those chisels. Use mine all the time and they hold an edge great.

The baby crib I built a few months ago finally got its first resident. I now have a new grandson born Sunday afternoon. The first to carry on the family name of his generation on my family's branch. Everyone is doing well and are self quarantined at home.

A few hours in the shop each day. Tomorrow will see if I can sit at the drill press long enough to drill holes in a new cribbage board.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another day has passed and night has descended upon Phoenix, 
Have lovely clear dark 71° & 20% RH outside. High was 89° this afternoon.

Nice looking chest *Bandit*!

Congratulations on grandson *Mark*!

Mixed bag of luck today:
- SWMBO and cousin Covid test results are back as negative this morning. 
But day went downhill after that.
- Lost all of my afternoon performing cable internet, WIFI, and PC tech support.

Funny story anyone?
79 yr old ex-MIL of my wife calls in tears as her internet was down and couldn't get it fixed after 2 hours on phone with tech support. Cable company does not allow techs in homes due Covid, so best they could offer was service visit next week, with tech outside house by a window explaining what she needed to do? WTH? 
You are going to make someone's high risk grandma isolate at home with broken internet for a week?

After an hour on phone with wife and my step kids grandma, was obvious she needed a house call. Having tested negative this week SWMBO decides we BOTH need to drive over and fix it. :-( 
Here is short version:
Phone tech told her to unplug the modem. She didn't know which wire was power and removed them all. When it came time to put the wires back, she couldn't remember where they went. :-(0)
Once I inspected the problem, just kept finding things I never thought possible? Was several hours of 'OMG how did this happen?' on-site tech support.

Long version:
The last tech support person that worked on the modem and router boxes; simply disconnected the old boxes, and placed the new ones on top. Total rats nest of disconnected cables hidden in side cabinet of high end Ethan Allen Lawyer's cherry computer desk. Once I removed the extra junk, rewired every thing correctly; all but IP phone line was working. New cable fixed that issue. 
Then tech support flood gate opened:
- Her iMac has not been able to access email for last 3-4 months, turns out it was plugged into old router without power or internet connection? Get it connected and email still won't work. Was using Pop email, which had been disabled and converted to more secure IMAP protocol by carrier. Reconfigure everything and it works. 
- iPad is slow; find 50 open safari web pages in background. 
- iPhone was slow too; as she had every app on her phone open in background. 
- She has a WIFI photo picture frame on the desk. Family can upload family photos to it securely, and it automatically adds the photos to slide show. Figured out USB wall wart died. After we got it replaced, two dozen Klutz family pictures from last Spring/Summer magically appear that she has never seen before. 
The home was worst case of tech neglect I have seen. Was one of those times I realize just how much easier modern electronic life is, when you have been a hard core nerd for last 45+ years.

Get home from tech service call with take out dinner, walked over to my desk AND;
main PC/server seems to have lost boot drive. Now have to spend/waste time fixing that bloody thing.

Glad today is over. 
It has to get better soon, right?

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a mixed bag of weather today. It's currently 47 with the possibility of reaching 58 today. However, we are under another wind advisory due to winds reaching up to 45 mph today. It's gonna be warmer but windy.

*WW Bob*, We used to belong to Coast to Coast and did what you suggested but, we don't own an RV any longer. So…...., but thanks for the suggestion.

*Festus*, Congratulation on the grand baby. I'm happy and jealous of you all at the same time. I don't have a namesake as yet, still waiting. My grandkids are from my wife's family.

*Burly Bob*, that was a quick trip. I thought you'd meander on your way home. But, it's good to have you back and safe and healthy.

*Bandit*, the blanket chest turned out nice. Good Job.

*Capt'n Klutz*, it's a good thing your a computer geek. I'd be lost if I had to sort that stuff out.

My cousin called me last night, (the one that visited recently). He wants some table saw work done for him. So either today or tomorrow he'll be here.

Well that's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's a purty sucky start to today. I've been fighting a terrible back ache all day yesterday and this morning. Had to take a heavy drug ( Hydro Codone) to get some relief…..it's starting to take effect now.

The weather: It was 54 at coffee time with plenty of sun, and not a clabber in the sky. It's 66 now, and will get to 72 for the high. Humidity is at only 25%, and the wind is the culprit today blowing at 15-18 mph and gusting to 20-25 mph. Luckily I had all the leaves done so now they are blowing and piling up everywhere.

BuirlyBob and Bill…..I appreciate the cudos on my shop. I just wish I could use it and enjoy it. I feel like I need to sell out and be done with it…..just can't force myself to to so…But…..it's halfway clean so that helps some.

BurlyBob…..Hope the scroll saw is gonna work out for you, and you're happy with it. Let me know how things go with it. If you use it to make something, post here so we can all gander at it….. Glad you made it back home unscathed and safe. We sure enjoyed our visit with you and your spouse. If and when you ever get back down this way, we'll do it again…...!!

Mark…....Congrats on being the proud grand pa of the new crib rat. Won't be long before the new grand son will be a rug rat, then a ****************************************…...!!! I watched mine do the same thing. Now they are all grown….!!!

Don…...Move down here to my neck of the woods in Arkansas….You wouldn't be disappointed…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats Grandpa Mark on the new little guy. My latest is 5 weeks old. We don't get to see him for a couple of weeks. We decided to self quarantine for a while after our trip.

Today is a lazy day, trying to re-coop from all that driving.


----------



## bandit571

Hinges installed…









inside of the chest has a coat of stain..









But NOT the plywood bottom….once the finish is done on the inside, I can install a few of these..









Aromatic Red Cedar planks….

At least one lid closes..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I hear you on the tech support stuff Captain. Most people think I'm nuts when I show them my home desk.









I've got a home network that makes some small businesses look bad.

Windy today and 73° at the moment. Thinking mother nature has another cool down on tap soon.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks, Well here it is a chilly 57 degrees at 7AM today …i wonder where my jacket is ? As I remember I did wear it a few days last year, ... I think I will soon have to switch over to heat instead of cool on the thermostat.

A pretty day out the office window with blue sky and a few streaky clouds here and there. The flag is limp and just hanging down the pole. There is a little cottontail bunny foraging something out in front of the window at the base of the flag pole. ... He's most likely the critter that ate all my flower plants that I put in planters by my front door (Grrrr).

There must be a fly-way thru here as there are a kagillion more birds this morning than there normally is ... they are fluttering so fast I really cant tell what kind they are … Yeah I know the two winged variety …

Well back out to the shop to see if the furniture repair turned out well after sitting all night … then another trial with the bowl gouge … well see how that goes.

Welcome home BBOB, and congrats to BANDIT on a great job on the blanket chest … And congrats to the wee ones that make some grandpa's so proud … untill it's time to change their 'didies'.


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy, it's a wee bit cooler here 18 with blue bird skies.

First thing on my to do list is run the mower to pick up the leaves then the fun job. Setting up that scroll I bought from Rick.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

upper 50s today, very breezy….sitting here eating a roast beef, pepper jack on wheat bread, for kunch

May try to install the main lid..today?


----------



## Barbie67

Michigan - S.E.

Going up to roughly 60 today, partly sunny. Day two of this kind of weather, but they're calling for that white stuff tomorrow: up to an inch or so.


----------



## Firewood

It's 54° and sunny with light winds around 12-15 MPH. Not too bad out. Was a bit chillier when I went for my morning walk, but still didn't need hat or gloves.

*Barbie67* - Welcome to the weather thread. I'm just across the pond from you in SE Wisconsin. Don W is closer to your neck of the woods I'm Michigan. Great bunch of guys on here.

*Mark* - Congrats on the new grand baby. I'm sure that makes you proud.

*MikeInSTL* - Nice setup you got there. I know what you mean about the network disasters. We bought a couple small companies and when we did the walk through it was a real eye opener. When we opened our new data center, we had the luxury of starting fresh and could be as anal as we wanted to be.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Welcome to the thread Barbie!

Another nice fall day here. 46° and all sunshine without any breeze. Lows in the upper 20's and highs in the mid 40's for the next several days they say.

Thanks for the congtats for the new grand and yes we are real proud. All our 6 Granddaughters are special also but the first boy maybe can start to even the score.


----------



## bandit571

Lid has been installed…..insides now have a coat of varnish….outsides now have a coat of stain….just haven't got to the underside of the main lid…yet…maybe tomorrow…

Great Grandson seems to be in a hurry to get out and about…might be a bit earlier than the Dec 29th Due Date…


----------



## BurlyBob

Barbie welcome. it's nice to have a lady amongst old farts. Here's hoping you stick with us.

Okay gang, I finished my yard project. Crap O'dear am I ever feeling it. Thankfully it's done till next fall. I'm done for the day. I need some Ibuprofen.

Tomorrow I set up that scroll saw I picked up at Ricks. I've been researching the net and found lots of fun looking projects for Christmas gifts.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a crispy start to the day this morning. The temp is 38 and we should get to 43 today with Blue sky's. The last two day have been heaven with temps in the 60's. I fear those days are gone till next spring.

*Barbie*, Welcome aboard, I hope you enjoy our company. I'n not sure where about's you're at, But I live in the Flint area of Michigan. I've been with this bunch of hooligans for prolly 4 years or more. I can't remember when I came here for a visit. Anyway, you're welcome here.

*St. Louis Mike*, I like your set up but I think with what I know about computers, I'd be lost.

*Rick*, Thanks for the invite to Arkansas. I think my wife would rather go to the smokies though.

Welll, that's all from me gang, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

"hard to hold a candle, in the Cold November Rain…." According to a Wm. Bailey of IN…..

Sneak a peek?









Drab & Dreary outside the windows….good day to hide inside all day….41 degrees outside….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

30-32 degrees, light snow, forecast up to 2 inches of white stuff.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley has light cloud haze in sky, 82° & 24% RH this afternoon. Slim chance of rain later.
Low this morning was 59°, so we are back to short pants weather.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Handles have been bought…waiting on the varnishing to get done..









Cedar floor is installed, too…









Have a month to get this finished up,,and a big RED box attached….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It wuz anutter wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW, Ol' Sol was out and about all day, 50° F. Rain back tomorrow for 4 or 5 days.

Welcome aboard *Barbie!*

Chest lookin' good *Bandit*

We found another couple of houses to check out tomorrow. ;-))


----------



## bandit571

35 drab & dreary, rainy degrees outside….be a good day to stay inside….might even spread some varnish around?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It got up to 70 yesterday so the whole family went up to our property to mow, burn and plant 100 tulip and daffodil bulbs. Mowing was a PITA using a lawn tractor as a bush hog, I don't think I've mowed properly since May or June. All my free time has been spent on shed construction. I'm thinking we've had the last of our warm weekends for the rest of the year, I hope I'm wrong but I've got shed work to do later today so it won't be wasted.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Looks like a snow day here. 22 degrees and 1'' of snow and coming down good.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was about 30° when I headed out for my walk this morning. Thankfully it was calm. Yesterday got a little warmer than expected, but it was still only in the 50's. Today we won't be so lucky. No rain or snow until Tuesday - when we hit the road to Indiana for Thanksgiving.

The finish on the table is done - except for the top that is giving me fits. I think 1 or 2 more light coats will do it. By the time I get back from my sister's house it should be cured enough for a final buffing. Just in time for the Christmas village.

My nextdoor neighbor just told us he retired. He didn't have a party or anything (damn covid-19?). So Deb and I did a quick shopping trip and put some snacks and a bottle of wine (the label was Second Voyage - I thought that was fitting) in one of my cherry tool totes. I think it surprised him. Mission accomplished.

*Bandit* - I really like the blanket chest. I still have one to build for my niece.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low was 58° & 49% RH with partly cloudy skies at sunrise.
Sitting at 63° at 9am. Heading for high of 84°.

Extended forecast has SW desert cooling down to normal high in 70's rest of this week. 

Chest looks great *Bandit*.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

My 1 inch of snow is now 5 inches.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice sunny day here. Low 40's and a low upper 20's. Should continue for a few more days the same.

The chest looks good Bandit. A family heirloom there.

Was a good day in the shop today. Spent a couple hours cleaning up and putting things back where they belong. Was in the middle of several projects before I fell and the shop was a mess. Finished the cribbage board yesterday so needed to get ready for another project. Not very fast yet but at least can move around and do shop stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

A chilly start for todays weather this morning. It was 36 at my usual coffee time in the sunroom as I watched the birds and animals play and jump about from tree to tree…..Good entertainment…...!! It's been clabbered over all day, and last night it come a good rain for a few hours. It's looked like rain all day, but alas, it wasn't to be….The high was 45, and still is now. The low will be 36 again in the morning…..Looks like we have some more rain moving in starting Tuesday-Sunday (?). The humidity is at 74%, and the wind is very light at 3 mph…..!!

Mike…...Be sure and post a picture of the hall table for our viewing pleasure…we all want to know…..!!

It sounds like some of you are still working on projects…...that's a good sign that things are getting done.

AG…..Man, it looks cold and blustery where you're at….It ain't for me….I'll stay right where I'm at, thank you very much….... But it sure looks purdy, too….How do you get out and about with so much snow…? You prolly are sequestered quite a bit, I'd suspect…..!!

Barbie…..Glad you could drop by and say hi and give us a weather report for your neck of the woods….Come back and see us anytime…..we're always here on the weather channel…...!!


----------



## 2Dusty2

Here in the Cariboo region of British Columbia the weather has been mild. Today it got to 3 above 0. Our 0 is your 32 so not nearly as cold as many of the posts Stay warm.


----------



## Grumpymike

Good morn'in y'all, and a happy day it is …
I went out to the shop to find a furniture repair I was doing turned out just fine after it set all night … Lesson : some times it's best just to leave it alone for a while …

I worked the bowl gouge a bit and laid it down again, it's just not working for me … I'll look around for a class somewhere … I do spindles ok, but that bowl gouge just has me beat.

*Bandit* that blanket chest is just 'superior'! And you are making great headway with it … Waiting to see the Hardware.

*Mark* you fell in the shop?? Egads mate, I do hope that there were no injuries … maybe just a small bruise.

*Barbie* Now I know that you are not a BBQ in Austrailia, but a real person … looking forward to your next post.

*AG* I enjoy seeing all the snow and Iam very glad that it's in YOUR back yard … It's 66 degrees here in my back yard

Well folks I have rambled om enough for today, but the good news is that the keepsake box with inlay that I started last December now has it's first coat of finish, and ready for the second coat after some sanding.
I'll see if I can post some photo's … Gotta learn how again.

Be safe in what you do, and have a great day


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's warming up a little from yesterday's snow day. Yep, It snowed all day long but only got about an inch of snow. But, it's warming up today and melting the stuff away. It's currently 38 and warming up to 43 partly sunny degrees.

*2dusty2*, good to have you aboard. I'm sure the guys would agree it will be nice getting weather reports from Canada. We hope to see you more.

*G Mike*, *Festus* fell and broke his hip a while back and is on the mend now. He sounds like he's doing great.

Well, I got a couple of projects done and ready to mail out to family members. I still have a couple more to put out yet. After the computer work today, I'll be heading out to the shop. Well while I was on the puter, I got another build request. So, I gotta go start that one. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is 45° and partly cloudy today. No moisture in sight so could just as well be all sunshine.

Welcome Dusty. Stop[ and visit anytime. We are always here.

G Mike, as Don said I slipped a month ago on ice and broke my hip. First bone in my life ever broke. Had a full replacement hip and am finally able to get around better. The last couple days I have been abandoning the walker quite a bit and just walking pretty normal until my leg gets tired.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…leave it at that…uuuummmmm…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

About 24 degrees, high over cast. Got a 1/2'' dusting of snow last night. Might get some flurries today.


----------



## BurlyBob

I made a crazy trip to Boise this morning. I left at 3am to get there by 6am for the Black Friday sale. Just to snag a new fish finder for my Boat. It was 600 down from 1150. This has totally screwed up my routine,even after that short drive south and back. I sure am looking forward to getting back to normal.
No snow in the forecast, darn it.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot diggidy Dog. It's snowing!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW without Ol' Sol except a quick peek at 12:15, 3,000 foot ceiling, .17" in the gauge, just enough wet to not be dry, typical WW winter, 40 to 46 ° F.

Good luck on the snow *BBob*. LB has a new blower but the inch or 3 he has been getting melt before he can try it out. He isn't disappointed. He expects plenty of opportunity ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 35° and kind of misting out at the moment. It was snowing when I went for my walk this morning. Sidewalks were a bit slippery, but I still got in my 3 miles.

I was supposed to be half way to my sister's house by now, but Deb and I have both not been feeling 100% so we decided to suspend our trip for now.

Wow *Bbob*. Nice get on the fish finder. I hope it works well for you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I'm definitely looking forward to using it in the spring. On the way back from Boise I picked my Scull boat and have now posted in on Craigslist and FB market place. It's a duck hunting boat i need to get rid of it. My hunting partner is pretty well disabled from his Vietnam wounds and can't hunt anymore. Nobody around here wants to shoot ducks. Time to get to someone who can put to good use.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a miserably wet morning here in Mid-Michigan. It snowed last night just a little to the north of us and in some parts, they got up to 4" of snow. Where I am, it just rained and that's fine with me. It's currently 41 and should reach 47 today. We should be having some nice weather for the next few days with some sun and no precipitation.

*Burly Bob*, did you get your new saw up and running yet?

I haven't got much more done in the shop lately. I finished a couple of projects and I have a few more to go, but I'm thinking it's time for a break. So, I guess I clean the shop up a little instead.

Well, that's all for now. Y'all have a nice Thanksgiving holiday and eat lots of turkey. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Typical November day here….45 rainy, dreary, overcast, and breezy….degrees….AND, the BOSS wants to go shopping..today…..

About the only thing uglier than the view out me window, maybe the view in me bathroom mirror…not sure, yet.


----------



## Firewood

It's 40° cloudy and misty as we wait in line for our covid-19 test. We had some mild symptoms for a day or so. I don't think we got it but son is freaking out because they stopped over for pizza about a week prior. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a cookie dusting of snow over night and a little more around 8am. It's all melted off now.

Don, yes I have that new scroll saw up and running. I spend some time the other day cleaning it up. I also gave the table a little TLC with some 600 wet/dry and a good coat of paste wax before I gave it a test run. Does that thing ever cut nice or what. I got a super smooth finish on the cut with virtually no tear out. This is going to be a real nice addition to my shop. Now I need to find a few patterns to download for Christmas presents.

Hey Don, I've got a couple of #5 soles. One had a hole drill in it and both have very small cracks at the corner of the mouth. You got any interest in them? That goes for anyone else here. Just pay me for the shipping. I've got 3 or 4 other #5's and these are taking up space.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's rainy and cool here.
One of our guys tested positive this morning, so he Has to quarantine until Dec 1. 7 of his shift mates have to quarantine at least 5 days and then get a negative test. They can come back to work if negative. I've had some chest congestion and cough for several days, so I'm getting tested today. I think it will be neg., but want to be sure before I become part of the problem.

I finished up bookcases this week. I have more to build, but those will wait.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

34 degrees, windy, cloudy, expecting 5 inches of snow tonight.

Making ciabatta bread today. Ciabatta bread is one of my favorites, especially with Chili, soups and stews.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful, wunnerful here in WW without Ol' Sol except for a quick peek at 11:00, .04" in the gauge, not too wet, not too dry, not too hot, not too cold, not to bright and not too dark, typical WW day, 39 to 47 ° F.

*Bill* Book cases lookin' good. Maybe you will get lucky and be positive without symptoms like I did. No more worries. Reinfection is very rare. Mom has 13 positives in the memory care unit out of 17 patients. No symptoms, just positive tests. The neighbor who gave it to me had no symptoms and did not know she had it. Later her husband was too congested to breathe. He would not got to the hospital. A friend of theirs who knew he had it brought it to them and he wasn't even wearing a mask. Anyway, Sis says they put the patients who are on a respirator on their stomachs 16 hours a day to help them breath.

*Mike* That is what happened to me. Slight fatigued feeling for a few days that I thought was lack of sleep; then slightly nauseous for about a day. I would not have been tested if they had not opened a new drive through test site a couple days earlier.


----------



## bandit571

Got up into about 50 for the high today…couple of good windy downpours, too….just enough to make things a miserable day..IF you had to be out and about….

Status of the Blanket Chest: White spots removed. Chest sanded to 320. Wiped clean. Thin coat of stain ( glaze?) wiped on…let sit a bit…..second coat of varnish brushed on, and "tipped off"....letting things sit until tomorrow…. 









Circled areas are the repaired spots…









Close enough…


----------



## firefighterontheside

My test was negative. Now I need to be extra vigilant until a vaccine shows up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Average 45° day again with mostly sunshine.

Bookcases look good Bill. Are you tired of white paint yet? Stay safe! Know from experience that your job has a lot of ways to catch all kinds of germs and viruses.

Been able to get a bit more time in the shop every day. Made it 5 hrs. today and never used the walker at all. Happy with the progress so far. Will se If the Dr. agrees next week Monday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So tired of it Mark. I ordered 3 more gallons. I can't get away from it.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. It's been a year like no other, but there is still much to be thankful for.

It's about 40° and cloudy this morning. May see some sun this afternoon. After our light dusting of snow on Tuesday, it changed to rain and stayed that way through yesterday.

Not too much going on here. Deb and I will spend a quiet Thanksgiving with just the two of us. My sister wants to get everyone on a zoom call (I hate getting on video calls).

*Bill* - That's a lot of bookshelves. I agree that's a lot of white paint. Glad your test was negative. I won't get mine back for a few days.

*Mark* - Glad to hear you're getting around so we'll. Sounds like you're a quick healer.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a little damp out this morning however the temp is right up there at 43. It feels kinda muggy out there today. We had a dense fog warning for the upper part of lower Michigan last night. The expect high for today will be 46.

Even though I didn't feel like it, I finished up one of my projects yesterday. Now to relax today and finish up the next one tomorrow.

*Burly Bob*, I really don't need any more planes right now. I'd like to get rid of some of the one's I have now. I appreciate the thought though. I still love the 4 1/2 you sent me though. I went through all my transitional's and some of my old woodies and tuned them up. They all cut like a dream. There is a site on FB called "CAN I HAVE IT Vintage Tool Auction and Sales Group" if you're interested. But, you might get hooked again. These guys are serious collectors.

*FF Bill*, I love your bookshelves. You did a fantastic job on those. White or not, they're great.

You guys are all talking about the Covid. I certainly hope none of you or your family gets it. We just found out one of our kids was subjected to the stuff and we're not sure how bad it is yet.

I've got to go help my bride with her Turkey so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley has clear skies, with a chilly 39° and 37% RH this morning at sunrise. 
Forecast high is 71° this afternoon.

Try to have a Happy Thanksgiving, and be safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Happy Turkey day! Clear, calm, 20 degrees and 6 inches of new snow. I turn 77 years of age today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Hope you guys (and gals) have a good turkey day, and get to eat all you want….My son and family came up from Tennessee Tuesday night and we've been enjoying them a lot, as we only get together once or maybe twice a year. My grandson (he's 24) and my middle granddaughter (she's 26) are going to help us celebrate the holidays. Been eating good, playing Mexican train (dominoes), and getting ready for dinner now.

Have a good Thanksgiving, and enjoy any family that you might have there…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the bookcase comments. I asked if they had enough books to fill them up and they said for sure. That's good, because they will look better full of books. I was not super happy about the paint job on the case backs. They looked striped, but books will cover them up.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm real glad you tested negative. You be careful out there. That book case looks really nice. To bad it had to be painted white. I'm an old school fan of real wood. To my way of thinking an aged oak would be much more pleasing to the eye.

Bandit that blanket chest looks really nice. It gives me lots of ideas.

I spent the day working on a coat rack for my grandsons. DIL found something on pintrest and she asked me to make it for the boys. It's not to complicated and should make her happy.

Hey Rick, I was thinking I need to buy some 1/4" Baltic birch for Christmas ornaments, then I remembered I'd bought 3 sheets of 1/8" plywood from the guys that put in my kitchen counter tops. Soon as I get the coat rack done I'm going to give your scroll saw a serious workout. They should be amazing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 41° and dark. Deb and I just finished out lonely Thanksgiving dinner. We're sad we couldn't spend it with family, but still thankful - especially that our covid tests came back *negative*. My sister is already telling us to get our hienies (did someone say Heineken?) down there pronto.

Happy Birthday *AlaskaGuy*? All that snow would not be the gift I'd be looking for.

*Bbob* - I bought a scroll saw on Craigslist last spring and got it all cleaned up and …....
......it's still in my way of getting into my tool cart. LOL. I'll get to it one of these days

I agree on the bookcases. Painted has a clean look, but it's sort of not wood. That many bookcases = library. I want that to have the warmth of wood.

Rubbed out the finish on the table and attached the shelf today. Still not happy with the top. I think I need to phone a friend for some advise. Stay tuned.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful T Day here in WW without Ol' Sol, .00" in the gauge, 42 to 49 ° F.

Happy Birthday *AG*.

*Bill* Many years ago a frustrated painter told me they wanted oil base finish with latex. Probably the issue on the back board, eh?

I have had a scroll saw hiding in the garage for many years. Rocking Reindeer are still in procrastination ;-)

*Mike* Our daughter from the front lines insists we keep our hienies isolated, but I am allowed Heineken runs if I grab an few groceries as an excuse ;-)


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, the paint I use is acrylic lacquer. I'm afraid the temps were not the best for spraying.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill. I'm surprised you're not suffering from snow blindness after looking at all that white.

Speaking of all that white… Happy birthday, AG. Hard to believe that there's someone even older than I.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not blindness, Bob. It's envy.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a damp dreary morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 43 and won't get much warmer today. Yesterday was a dark cloudy day and I'm afraid today will be the same.

*Happy Birthday Alaska Guy*, I hope you get to celebrate many more.

I'm sure I told you guys, but several years ago I built a Arts and Crafts rocking chair for my nephew and his wife. It was made of beautiful Oak and it looked great. But, shortly after I gave it to them, they painted it "white". Ugh! I wasn't very happy with them. The rocker now resides in the dark damp basement of their house.

My bride and I had a nice quiet Thanksgiving dinner all by ourselves. We had a few phone calls from the kids but, for the most part, it was just us and we liked it. Not a pile of dishes to wash up from the usual group that comes by and eats and leaves.

That's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold start to day in Phoenix, with sunny 39° & 44% RH at sunrise.
High is only expected to reach 63° today.

Had a nice Thanksgiving at Klutz house yesterday. No drama. 
Both of older kids (aged 19 and 21) stopped by for food and family game time. Everyone had negative Covid test in last 2 weeks for various reasons, and despite her paranoia, my wife decided it was OK to have them here for holiday? I kept my distance by skipping game time, instead taking a nap. lol
Grocery delivery service dropped off a 23lb bird last Monday, when we ordered a 12-14lb? Got it for 14lb price, but there is massive amount of turkey left over now. SWMBO ordered 3 pies too? Looks like Turkey sammich and pie for lunch everyday in foreseeable future.

My chronic fatigue has had me crippled the last few weeks. Sleeping 14+ hrs a day, on random schedule, creating almost zero shop time. Only accomplishment this week has been replacing the ice maker and water control valves in refrigerator that had died. Just in time for Thanksgiving drinks.  Supposed to help set up X-Mas decorations this weekend while I am vertical.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sadly, to some people, wood is wood. They see no difference between walnut and pine.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Varnish has been rubbed out….to a fairly nice shine….nail-in feet protectors have been installed…

Need to haul the chest upstairs, and out of the shop…....Need my tablesaw back! Got a big stack of Ash cut-offs to resaw to 1/2" thick…and start another small box project…

47 partly sunny degrees outside, right now….Chance of some snow ( boo..hisss) next Tuesday…we'll see…


----------



## BurlyBob

Made a little progress today on the coat rack for the boys. Dil is going to get an earful next time I see her. I had to mess around with staining some fir boards for this thing. I detest staining wood any more. It's so darn messy and difficult to get an even stain. At least that part of the project is over. Tomorrow a little touch up painting, assembly and a few coats of finish. Then I can move on to something more enjoyable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like this plane for sale locally for $50.


----------



## bandit571

36 bright and sunny degrees outside…..can I just Hibernate until next spring?

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all from sunny southern Indiana. We got her yesterday afternoon. The total trip time was 6 1/4 hours. Traffic was pretty light. It was 33° when my sister and her dog, Annie went out for a nice brisk walk.

Well, that's about it for now. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'd say I'm about halfway done with the coat rack. It took me forever to get my dado stack dialed in. Thought I'd never get it done. Tomorrow a little touch up, a couple of coats shellac, some glue and shooting a few brads. That will put me on schedule to shoot a few coats of WB poly and that project is done. I'm looking to move on to the next run of Christmas presents, 6-8 of those segmented bowls. Who knows I might knock out a few extra to have layed back for the unexpected need of a present.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 50 bright and sunny degrees outside…


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy was it a windy cold day.

Getting to shoot some shellac and assemble the coat rack. Looks like I'll have done early tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Earlier today 20 degrees with periods of snow.

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-Wb4c9SW/0/4ed039c8/1920/i-Wb4c9SW-1920.mp4


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Boy is the wind ever howling….!! It's blowing around 18 mph gusting to 25-30 mph. It was 25 this morning when I rose late, with mostly sunny skies, and leaves blowing and swirling around badly….The high will reach around 43, and the low will be 25…...Buurr!! It's a good day and night for a fire…..Rain predicted for Wed., and snow for Thrusday….50% for both days…....!! Right now it's 36…....Buurr….!!!!

My son and family left yesterday morning heading back to Tennessee, and they made it home unscathed. We enjoyed them a lot, but boy do they wreck our house with all the crap they bring. Had an extra guest as my grandsons girlfriend came for a couple of days. We had air mattress all over the den…..and clothes piled higher and deeper. Good food, lots of games, good movies, and lots of visiting. But boy are me and the spouse glad they are gone….. We'll see them again at Christmas time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we might be getting a little snow sometime today. I have to make a drive to La Grande to do some banking for my Mom. That's going to wait till tomorrow when it warms up. I'm not going to fight Ladd Canyon. WWBob knows what I'm talking about!

If the wife ever gets her car out of the garage I might be able to get the coat rack done. I've only got to spray two coats of varnish and a little assembly to get it done.

Good news, got a call on my scull boat. Hopefully it'll work out and the guy will buy it. I'm thinking to use part of the cash and up grade to that Bosch 12" SCMS.

Have a great day all.


----------



## bandit571

31 blowy, snowy degrees outside….YUCK…..supposed to snow right on through tomorrow…..an almost see a mile, due to all the mist-like snow coming down…..Not enough (yet) to be called a Trackable snowfall (<2-4>s date…..that will be how many more such snows you will get this season…..hopefully that will happen on December FIRST, and NOT on November 30….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

3" of the white crap…and still coming down….31 degrees outside. Winter seems to have arrived, 20 days early.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was low 30's with rain sleet and snow all the way home. We stopped for gas in northern Indiana and man, was that wind howling. I wasn't standing out there all that long but I still got colder than a dead Eskimo. We left a day early because of the bad weather coming through. Made it home in about 6 hours. Not too bad.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Winter is here I guess. Woke up 6am and it is still dark, sunrise not for another hour. 
Have clear 41°, 36% RH, and light 5mph breeze; feels much colder than thermometer reads.
Heading for high of 70° later today.

Spent a couple hours tinkering on metal work yesterday afternoon in garage. High was pleasant 72°.
Turned cold quick once the sunset.

Covid 2020 is taking a toll on Klutz family tree this week. One of my aunt's passed away in Ohio due Covid complications yesterday. Lived 83 glorious and happy years, which subdues some pain. Survived by 6 children, massive number of grand kids; plus several adopted kids. Her husband is asymptomatic with Covid too. :-(

With Covid isolation, and losing my mother several years ago; has been almost zero discussion of family visits during school breaks all year. So don't talk to relatives as much as in past. Primarily get Facebook updates from wife as I refuse to use FB. Also just learned that one aunt/uncle pair both got diagnosed with different cancer's this year, and they have mild Covid symptoms. Family consensus is more loss is on horizon. :-(

Losing family stinks, especially when you lose the opportunity to assemble with cousins and their families. My family has always celebrated life, even when mourning. So it was always nice to catch up with relatives separated by two thousand miles, and let my kids be around relatives; regardless of reason for get together. Getting tired of Covid isolation…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

32 this morning at the bus stop. It's supposed to get quite a bit colder over the next 48 hours with our first deep freeze expected. It was very pleasant over most of the holiday allowing us to hunt the perfect *Christ*mas tree at a new farm my wife found. My parents and brother both got their tree at the same time, the selection was fantastic in the 9' - 16' size range, prices were better than expected too. My brother pulled his 4×8 trailer so we could easily drag home 3 trees vs. having to hoist them onto minivan roofs. This was particularly helpful as I found a Toro sickle bar mower that had been aparently been abandoned by the farm workers I'm guessing for 1-1.5 years. I found one of the older guys who was clearly in charge at some capacity and asked him about it, they just stopped using it and were mowing between trees with only tractor implements now. I asked if he would consider selling it, he said "yep", I asked if he would take $50 for it, he said "yep" almost too quick, I should have offered $30. At any rate, it had lots wrong with it that needed attention but so far I've spent nothing on it, just sweat equity. I probably should have ponied u[p $8 for a new recoil spring as fixing then rewinding the original was a huge PITA but it works and the carb didn't even need to be disassembled which is a rare treat working on neglected small engines. Hopefully I'll get a change to give it a thorough field test within the next couple days to see what else it might need. Cutting my already short lawn didn't really expose it to the same conditions it'll see up at my property.


----------



## bandit571

I think I would have preferred the November rain….instead of this crap..









Level 1 Snow Emergency, Schools are closed…and the "front yard"?









Gonna be a long winter..with 30 more of this sort of stuff…..good day to "Brew-up" and a nice hot cup of Noodles…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, you can send that snow my way, please. We've only had a couple cookie dustings and I want a big snow pack
as usual. It's blue skies today and headed for 42.

Looks like a bunch of sanding for the next few days. I've got orders for 8-10 bowls for Christmas presents.


----------



## bandit571

27 degrees outside, feels like 20….overcast….not the way I wanted December to start up….may go and hide out in the shop, until that crap melts off….

Weather Service said we got 4"......looks more like 5" on my neck of the woods….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A cold start for today's weather. It was 24 when I rose for morning java. Headed to the sunroom to enjoy the morning sun, and it is beginning to warm up a tad. It's now 46 heading for a high of 54. Rain in the forecast for Wednesday, then snow (?) Thrusday….....!!! Looks like cold lows and cool highs coming.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 27 degrees outside, feels like 20….overcast….not the way I wanted December to start up….may go and hide out in the shop, until that crap melts off….
> 
> Weather Service said we got 4"......looks more like 5" on my neck of the woods….
> 
> - bandit571


December isn't the problem, ohio is, just another of many, many reasons I left for greener (literally) pastures. Family outside the mistake on the lake sent pictures similar to your's earlier today. MIL had her mail box taken out by a plow, even those tasked with removing snow don't know how to drive in it, oh well, union dues will shield them from anything resembling accountability.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the coat rack DIL ordered. I'm it up to my son to add the coat hooks and figure out how to hang it.










Tomorrow I'm back to sanding bowls and gluing up boards for bases. Should make for a quiet uneventful day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW with Ol' Sol out and about all day and the rest of the week. "0" in the gauge, 30 to 45 ° F. Spent the afternoon in the dentist's office. I will probably mortgage the house tomorrow ;-((

*BBob.* , coat rack looks good.

Ladd Canyon is a memorable place for sure. 2 miles, 6% grade in the shade all winter. LB told me the old timers told the gubbermint they better run I-84 out by Union instead of through Ladd Canyon because they would never keep it open. They didn't and they can't ;-) One year going through there on the way to Idaho they were working on the road. I could tell by the size of the electrical panels and other work they were adding heaters in the road bed. Passing through there in the winter on solid ice, I doubt if the heaters make any difference.


----------



## bandit571

Colder than a Siberian Bat's ass…..29 cloudless degrees outside…feels like 19….Hope the basement warms up…

Morning to ya…..

Never heard of a Siberian Bat? That's because they all froze to death…...or moved to Florida…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It was 16 deg yesterday morn when I headed to work. Coldest I've seen this season. We had some snow showers on Monday. May have some snow showers around tomorrow too.

Coat rack looks cool. At first I thought they were gonna hang coats from the mountain peaks.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a wee bit warmer this morning than it was yesterday morning. Yesterday it was around 22 and with the north wind blowing, it was 17 with wind chill. This morning it's 31 and sunshine. This will melt away the snow on the ground.

*Burly Bob*, I thought the same thing when I saw the coat rack FF Bill, I thought you hung the coats from the peaks.. Nice job though. I like it.

*WI Mike*, I'm glad you made it back from your sisters in good shape.

I made a couple of things for some friends. My sister wanted a box for her cell phones.








I have a friend that collects Hot Wheels. So I made him two of this displays.









Well that's all I have for today gang, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Made it up to the mid 30s, today….white crap seems to be melting a bit…yeah!









Think I have just enough clamps….getting better at finger joints..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby this morning as far as the cold goes…..Yes, it was nippy at 36, clabbered over, and we got a good rain last night, and it's supposed to snow sometimes today or tonight, but (?).......!! Looking grim on the snow. It's 41 now, and headed to 43….....!!! 83% humidity, and it was foggy w/ 0 wind…...It's about gone now…...!!

Not much going on here after the holidays…just peace and quite….just the way we like it. Silence is golden…..!!

Today is mine and the spouses' 43rd anniversary. We "hitched" in 1977, and we had a bluegrass wedding. We did lots of picking with other musicans before taking off, and she and I were the last ones to leave…....

BurlyBob…..The coat rack turned out very nice. Your D-i-l should appreciate the hard work you put into making it. I figured the mountains is what made it unique…...Now on to the bowels…..!!!

Don…..Nice cell phone box (?), and hot wheels display rack…Those kept you busy for a while…..!!

Mike…..I hope you and the wife are over the "crud" now. Being sick or feeling bad sucks…....!! Be sure and post a flick of the table when you get it done. Expiring minds wants to know, and need a visual for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats on the Anniversary! Mine was #48 back in November…..

35 heading toward the low 40s, today….mostly cloudy. At least some of that white crap has melted off….

Waiting on Lunch to settle….than see about some more shoptime….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Chilly day in Phoenix. Started with blustery 36° this morning. 
Have 61°, 12% RH, and stiff breeze blowing flag straight at lunch time. Feels colder than it looks.
Heading for high of 64° this afternoon.

Happy Anniversary *Rick*

Cool looking projects *Don*, *Bob*, and *Bandit*. Thanks for sharing.

Heading out shop now that it has warmed up, after I finish lunch. Wish me luck.

Stay Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy anniversary Rick.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Started at 1300 hrs….quitting time was at 1800 hrs…..I'm whopped. Film at 2300hrs….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 34° cloudy with light winds at 8 MPH. No precipitation in the near future.

Rick - Happy anniversary! I hope you and your bride have an enjoyable day.

Nice projects everyone. I brought the table up so Deb can get started on her Christmas village. We ordered knobs, but the order was cancelled because the color is no longer available. Im not sure what I did wrong on the top, but I sure ain't happy with it. So since the table is covered in snow, it has a plywood top for now.










Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just a big thank you from everyone for the nice comments on our anniversary…..We didn't do anything special. In fact my wife had a gift card she got from one of her customers, so she called a place over in Bull Shoals, and ordered takeout. When it was ready, she drove over and picked it up, and we had an eat-in supper….No traffic, and no people to be around and get exposed to…..She had steak, and I had seafood…...!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Clear, calm, 0 degrees

5 inches of snow in the drive waiting to be plowed. Snow is from yesterday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another boring day of blue skies, sunshine and low 40's.

Still working on bowls and bases. I'm hoping to get some of them glued together tomorrow. Maybe a couple today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Today weather.


----------



## Firewood

Low 40's and sunny today.

*AG* - Brrr.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm in the same boat as Mike.

Hoping to get some bowls glued to bases today.


----------



## bandit571

37 overcast degrees outside….meh..

about 80% of the white crap has melted away…talking flurries for tomorrow…yuck.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little chilly this morning as the temp is 29 and it should make it up to a whopping 34 today. However, the outlook for the rest of the week looks great for this time of year, should be in the high 40's.

Well, it looks like no one has reported in this morning yet. I'm sitting here having coffee by myself. A funny thing happened recently, my wife bought a used dinner table at an on-line auction for only $4.00 for our daughter. And the daughter decided she didn't want it. It was a nice heavy thick oak table which I tore apart for the wood. The top was 1 1/4" thick. I cut it up into 18" x 12" slabs and put them through the planner. Now I have 6 cutting boards to finish up. What a good deal for me. I'll show some pictures later.

Remember those hot wheels display cases I made, well the guy came and picked them up from my yesterday. He had Covid about 12 days ago. We both had masks on and kept separated but, I'm still nervous. No symptoms yet and hopefully never. I hate this Covid crap.

*WI Mike*, I like your table even though it has a plywood top on it. Sorry your other top didn't turn out so well. What are you gonna do now?

Well, that's all I have for now gang, stay healthy and safe my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have Sunny 36° & 40% RH during this glorious Sunday morning sunrise in Phoenix.
Lite breeze has wind chill at 32°. Brrr

Heading for high of 73° today was desert SW begins a small warm up this week.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

25 cloudy degrees outside….snow is almost…gone.

May see about a little shop time today….or….just go shopping.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Woke up to 30° and cloudy this morning. Will stay in the 30's today.

Don - I'll refinish the top. I should get started on it in fact so that it'll be done when we take down the Christmas decorations.

I picked up some shop lights at Costco for out mechanical/storage room. It only had 3 light fixtures and was pretty dim. The new ones are 48" linkable. They have motion sensors and a remote. More than I was looking for, but for $20 each…. It made Deb happy that now she can see in the freezer.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was a nice start for the weather this morning. The low was 34 with plenty of sunshine. The humidity is at 57%, and the wind is light at 5 mph. The high will get to 52….It's now 45…...not cold, but not warm either…...!! Tolerable…....!!

Did I tell you guys I had an appointment w/ my eye doctor last week? My eyes have been bothering me some, and that catarac in my left eye has been steadily going down hill. He examined both eyes, and said he was going to hold off on surgery. What….??? He was willing to do it a week after I had the right eye done, and now he's crawfishing? He wanted me to try a new pair of specks w/ different lenses…..What…? And…..if I couldn't see good w/ them then he'd do the surgery…..!! I tell ya guys I'm sick of doctors, and especially these quacks around this area. Got them ordered las week, so they should be ready by tomorrow or Tuesday…..hopefully. If I can't see w/ them I'm gonna pitch a bitch and may tell him to [email protected]%k off for good. Catarac in one eye, and can't see good w/ the new lens implant…..I might as well be pissin' up a rope…..!! It's just another way they want you to spend $$$ in their place of business, since they have an optical center there…..!! Everyone has to get their cut of the proceeds…..!! Rants over….for now…

Mike….No worries, mate…You'll get the table top squared away, and it looks really good so far….Keep on top of it…..!! And good lightening is very important when you need to see good…...

Well gang, we're heading towards another 10,000 post…That should put us over the 20,000+ mark…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was thinking I was coming down with something the other day. You know that scratchy throat before a damn cold hits you.

Then I got to thinking, black walnut sawdust! Yup, now I'm certain that's what caused it. Any of you experience it. I'm trying to me more careful about sawdust inhalation but apparently I wasn't that day. I've been a fanatic about wearing my earmuffs. Guess I should pickup my game when comes to saw dust.

On a positive note. I'm way ahead of my Christmas gift to do list.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is another wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW with .04 in the gauge, temps 41 to 53 ° F. Yesterday was an exceptionally wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day topping the old record of 55° F at 58° F.

*Rick* The reason most hold off on cataract surgery is sight loss does not meet the minimum for insurance to pay. You get the same results anytime they are removed. Hope they figure out the sight deterioration. I was crystal clear the next day. My bride spent a year in modification procedures, but she is as good as she was pre cataract now.

*Mike* All the features in the new lights and low power usage is amazing, eh? Running a lot of LED, variable frequency motor drives and other electronics on a generator will not work very well because of the power factor; the volts and amps are way out of sync. It can reduce the capacity significantly. The capacity of the power grid absorbs the issue. As we continue to add more, I keep wondering if it will become an issue. Not really my field of expertise, but I expect brown outs will be the first signal. Oh well, curiosity killed the cat, so I'd better quit wondering, eh? ;-))


----------



## Firewood

It's 28° and dark - but I wouldn't really know because I never stepped out of the house today. I'm becoming a hermit for sure!

I've been suspecting my car battery is on its last legs and my suspicion was confirmed yesterday when the car wouldn't start after reprogramming the key fobs. At least it was in the garage when it happened.

Thanks *Rick*. I'll git er done soon. We ordered knobs again. I'll post a pic after the holidays. Sorry to hear about your eye doc giving you so much frustration. My eye doc wanted to hold off on one of my cataracts because the vision wasn't quite bad enough. So I argued (politely) that if my vision is better when they are dilated, wouldn't that mean I would be a candidate once the dilation wore off? He scheduled both eyes a week apart from each other.

*WWBob* - I'm no engineer, but had to deal with all that stuff in the data center. Power factors, harmonics over neutral wires, phase rotation, babla babla…. I never gave LED lighting much thought on PF.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Forecast….Dark, continuing dark until morning….so says the Hippy-Dippy Weatherman….

Hinges were installed, today..








And, they work like they are supposed to…









Will wait and see how it turns out, then decide what I'll do with it…


----------



## BurlyBob

Same as yesterday, blue skies and mid 405. We need snow!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The low this a.m. was 30…..It's 45 now, and headed to 52 for a high…..Plenty of sun and no moisture…..yet.

BurlyBob…..I don't ever remember being affected by walnut dust when I was in the shop, as far as allergies, etc. Sometimes the over-all dust would get to me, but I mostly wore a mask or respirator….depended on the type of wood I was working with…...!!! But…..I always turned on the overhead air handler to "scrub" the air while working the wood.. That always helped a lot, especially before putting a final finish on a project. I'd let it run for a couple of hours or more.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Without a doubt walnut dust bothers my throat and lungs. I always wear a mask for anything with walnut. Whether I'm sawing it on the mill or in my shop I wear my respirator.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….shop is closed for the day. Went shopping instead….

31 overcast degrees outside. Had little white specks floating around, melting when they hit anything….standing by the gas pumps, filling up the van….in this weather….SUCKS.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, windy, 78°, with 8% RH; in Phoenix this afternoon.
Truck temp gauge was showing 81° closer to downtown.

Just what I needed to help dry/cure some paint put down yesterday.









Painted the sand blasted parts with white epoxy primer/sealer. Top coated with acrylic enamel single stage light gray on all internal cast iron and cabinet inside.

Spent morning running errands. Picked up some metallic green paint, groceries, and man hole covers plus chocolate for SWMBO. Got to stay on her good side, don't you know. 
Heading out to spray some feather fill to level some cabinet dings. Plan is to finish painting cabinet tomorrow while this 75°+ weather visits.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 31° cloudy and breezy. I don't think it'll get much better today.

I got the new battery in my SUV. I hope that's all I need for a while. Its 14 years old now, so more likely than not something will pop up needing repair.

*CaptK* - that saw will look brand new when you're done with it.

First new coat of waterlox looks pretty good. I didn't sand all the way to bare wood, so maybe just a couple more will do it. I'm giving it plenty of dry time between coats.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hope you all are doing well. I sure am. I got a statement from my broker today. Things are really looking up for the next month or so. Who knows what will happen after 1-20-21. Honestly, I would love to 6-12 months more of this last month.

So I've been making Christmas presents. This year is using up all my segmented bowls. I've used some black walnut,cherry and a little mahogany for the bases. The Black Walnut I have seems very bland, sad and lifeless. I played around and ended up using Watco Black Walnut danish oil on the bases. Crap o' Dear, You can't believe how that made my wood come to life. This might be something for you to consider. It's definitely going to be something I fall back on regularly from here on out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

It was a very pleasent day out. Cool start at 34 degrees, but warmed up nicely. The high reached 61. Low humidity, and low wind…nearly nil…...!! The low will be 34 again, and about 70 for the next couple of days.

My eye doctors' called this morning and said my new glasses had come in. So me and my spouse took off to town.

I got the new specks adjusted, tried them out by reading a few things up close and far off. They are smaller than I'm use to, square frames w/ bifocals and distance lens on top. I'll try them for a while, then decide on surgery or not. But…...I can't use them on the 'puter. I have a pair of readers that work much better. I can see and read the screen so much better. I don't know why they can't make a pair of specks to use w/ the 'puter…..!! It's beyond me. Then we took off for Wally World so my wife could pick up some candy to give to her hair customers….Geeeez…talk about a night mare. That place was packed w/ people, and the parking was a night mare, too. I just drove around and around and around till she came out, and we headed over to her hair supply so she could get supplies for her shop…..!! Everyone looked like masked bandits…..!!! Headed home quickly…..!!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 32° - about the same as my last post except now it's dark out. Should warm up the next couple of days and then maybe our first real snowfall of the year. Too early to tell yet.

*Rick* - That's odd about your eye doc not setting up your prescription for computer work. My eye doc did that for me as soon as I needed bifocals. At that time I took my glasses off to read as I could see the fine print better without them. But since my cataracts were fixed I need readers for some close up stuff. My worst distance is the one when your trying to look at item on the grocery shelf. Not sure if readers would help with that.

*Bbob* - I've been pretty pleased lately with our investments too. No telling how long this run will last, but I can guarantee it won't be forever. We've all lived through some hard ones, but the markets always come back.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

basically..I took the day off…..Uncle Charles seemed to put a damper on going to the shop…..

Hardware has been "shipped"! Tracking said it is in Oklahoma City, OK….awaiting pick up…..we'll see….

Might hit 50s this weekend…and rain…..grrrrr..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful in WW with .9 in the gauge, temp to 52 ° F.

We found a nice house to escape the code violations but not enough room to park the 5er and tree farm equipment ;-( It has a good sized shop to boot.

*Mike* I remember some of the surprises. Neutral wires carrying the unbalanced load started burning up when they were carrying the full load of all three phases ;-)) I'm no engineer either. I woulda and coulda been one. First math teacher in college had an EE PhD. He was teaching because there wasn't much work and it didn't pay very well. He advised to get into the trade, I did ;-) My intention was to get my EE when I finished the apprenticeship. One night in evening class I thought what is the point of this? Young family at home. They'll be grown up by the time I finish night classes. My employer was sending me correct engineer's designs and make systems work. Yup. What is the point? Never went back ;-)


----------



## bandit571

31 partly cloudy degrees outside….about 30 degrees too cold for me.

Morning to ya….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's an nice mild start to the weather today at 40 and heading to 43. Lots of cloud cover which will keep the temps up there.

Well, I've been working on my Christmas gifts like all you guys. I'm getting close to the end of them. As usual, I have some people that want the impossible to happen for them in time for Christmas. We'll see what I can do. I managed to put on a coat of "Grumpy Mike's Sealer" on my cutting boards. I only have enough for two of them. Man, what a difference it makes. The end grain really soaks up the juice. I'll put the rest on tomorrow. Here are some pics of what I have so far.




































Thanks Mike for your secret special formula for cutting boards. It's great stuff.

Well, that's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey Don,
Those cutting boards really look nice … Kudos on a job well done. And thanks for the shout out on the cutting board top coat finish … I have gone thru over a hundred jars of the stuff and not one complaint yet.
Yes it is amazing how much the end grain soaks up the finish, but that makes the finish last longer.
Again, great job on the boards


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Stain is now done..









Waiting on the rest of the hardware..and a coat of clear gloss poly…..the bet is…poly will be dried before the hardware arrives…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 81°, 13% RH, with occasional breeze in Phoenix east valley today. 
Almost perfect DECEMBER weather, well maybe a couple degrees too warm if you want something to complain about? lol

Today's man glitter color in Klutz shop is green and chrome. 
















I'm not kidding when I saw glitter:









This close up is only base coat and inter-coat clear. Will get whole lot more shiny after clear top coat.

Since it was cheaper to buy quart of automotive base coat/clear coat; than custom color mixed enamel from SW or PPG, decided to spend extra $10 on some metal flake. Add it to base coat and inter-coat needed before I tape off and paint white racing stripes in little while. Forgot how insidious metal flake is when sprayed. Looks like a large group of girls had glitter party in my garage. If the weather was warmer overnight would have painted metal flake outside. What was I thinking? #IAMAKLUTZ :-(

We have some rain forecast after midnight, and hoping to get stripes done, and clear coat by end my day. Time consuming part is taping out racing stripes. Had to wait 90 minutes before taping off stripes and it is now time to get back to work.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt. That saw is really looking good. The same goes for Don's cutting boards and Bandits box. You guys are turning out stuff like crazy.

I'm letting the black walnut bases I used danish oil on dry out. I've got them sitting in front of my fireplace. I'm kicking the idea of trying shellac on them. You think that Titebond 2 will work holding the bowls sides to shellac finish? If not, can anybody offer up a good substitute?


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 56° today with sunshine all day long - well, until 4:17 pm anyways. Should be about the same tomorrow. Snow is on the way though. Yuk.

Definitely some nice projects coming along here. I've got a couple to get going on as soon as the table top is finished. I still wasn't happy with it and took my ROS and some 80 grit to it today. I guess I'm just too much of a perfectionist.

*Bbob* - if I understand your question, I don't think it's a good idea to glue surfaces with any kind of finish on them. The bond is strongest when the glue is able to penetrate the wood fibers. At least that's how I understand it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, that's exactly what I was thinking. That's why I asked for other glue options. I tried a two part resin glue a few years back and was very disappointed with the results. I've got some plastic resin glue I could mix up and give it a go.
It's a dry powder mixed with water. It's a seriously hard, tough glue up. The wood will break off before the glue joint.
It might be my best option.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Finished painting the PM66 cabinet tonight. 









So shiny you can see reflection of phone taking a photo:








That is folding table standing up beside me. 
Weather is shop is 70° and 20%. :-(0)
Will need to give cabinet couple days to fully harden before I can attempt any re-assembly.

Good thing it's finished: Sprinkles hitting sidewalk outside right now, with widely scattered dark. Have 62° & 40% RH out the window. Looks like 40% chance of rain is 100% right for once? LOL

Forecast has 80% chance of rain for tomorrow. Radar has large dark green monster coming from south, might get a good soaking. We need the rain, have about 5" of our normal 12" annual rainfall amount so far this year.

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out to be a sunny day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is a chilly 32 warming up to 46 today.

I finished putting on the Mineral Oil on the boards yesterday and today, I have to put more on today. I've got to say this. The actual mineral oil is nice and quite easy to apply but, Mikes paste is better. When I run my hands over the surface, I can feel the difference. I like Mikes! Thanks to all the rest of yous for the compliments. I posted my results on FB and now I have more orders to make. I wasn't expecting that, but it's change in my pocket.

Capt. K, I love your new sports car, uh, er, saw base. It sure is purty. I'd had to use that thing after the nice paint job you're doing on it. It looks great.

Bandit, nice job on the box. What are you gonna keep in it?

Well, I've gotta go put more oil on the boards so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.

Have 53° with 95% RH outside. Heading for high of only 58 today.
Line of showers moved through my area about hour ago, dropping up to 1" in places. Flood advisory posted.
Received ~3/4" since yesterday. GrumpyMikes west side of town is getting most of the rain this morning: 









Jerked out bed this morning with by visit from uncle Charley. :-(
Was on my feet too long yesterday in some old "paint" shoes with lousy support. #IAMAKLUTZ
Today will be a recovery day, lounging around house and napping mostly.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

44 mostly sunny degrees outside….high might get into the 50s again….still too cold for me.

The wooden box is patterned after those cheap plastic tool boxes…..and like a small metal one my dad used to have. will wait and see who "claims" it, and what they want to use it for…..maybe just for around the house? Where you carry a small box around of tools and parts, to fix things in the house…...

Hardware is to be here Saturday….it is in Columbus, OH right now….maybe an hour away…..2 days by "Pony Express"?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning fellas. It's been a while since I posted. I've been working too much, but now I'm off for 9 days.
It's cloudy and threatening to rain an inch or so today. Gonna go out and mill a log before then.

We had a fire the other day at a crematorium. Bad fire in the roof caused by a problem with one of the incinerators.
Guys had to move 9 dead bodies to another part of the building.


----------



## 987Ron

Weather report, no way. Once you saw how great the weather was you would want to move here and buy a home, real estate prices would go up, then my taxes would increase. 
Just kidding. Having really good weather. 40s at night 68 to 74 daytime, clear skies. Best part gnats and other pests are at a minimum. 
Recovering from gallbladder surgery, so have stayed out of the shop while I was on pain pills. That is all past so back to the projects and good times.


----------



## bandit571

42 mostly sunny degrees out there…..

Used to remember when today being a Friday….actually meant something good….now? Just another day…


----------



## BurlyBob

I think I came with a solution to my problem of gluing to the danish oil finish, Roo Glue. A friend told me about it. He uses it in his cabinet shop with Melamine. I've used on several other things with success. I'm going to make a test run over the weekend.

Another bluebird day here maybe the high 30's.


----------



## BurlyBob

I think I came with a solution to my problem of gluing to the danish oil finish, Roo Glue. A friend told me about it. He uses it in his cabinet shop with Melamine. I've used on several other things with success. I'm going to make a test run over the weekend.

Another bluebird day here maybe the high 30's.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The rain hit about 10:15 this morning and is still coming down. It's gonna rain all day into the night, looks like. It was clabbered over heavily and was 34 for a low. It's now 52, and I can't tell you what it's headed to as far as the weather temp….!! I just know it's still cool and it's still raining…...!! My wife messed up my phone, so I have nothing. She answered it and pushed something and screwed it up…...!!

Today is my 74th birthday. And boy do I feel it. Woke up with one hell of a back pain and was slow to crawl out of the rack to get my coffee….Getting old and stove up really sucks…...!!!

From what I see on our thread, you guys are busy as beavers doing projects…..I suspect for Christmas. I wish I could do a couple of Christmas, but it ain't gonna happen….No shop time for me…..maybe ever again….It sucks. I've had a couple of people ask me to build or make something, and I had to turn them down…..That sucks, too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Birthday Rick.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry about the double posting.

Happy birthday Rick.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Hatch Day, Rick!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 32° with Gusty winds up to 20 MPH and "Unknown Precipitation". It looks pretty much like snow to me,

Happy Birthday *Rick*. I hope you had a good day today.

Our garbage men have one job to do. Just one. And they can't seem to even do that. Forgot to pick up the recyclables…. Again…

Still adding coats of finish to the table top. Sslllooww process.

Welcome aboard *Ron*. I looked up gnat belt, Georgia, and it seems there IS such a place. Can't say it sounds like fun in the summer though. Hope your surgery went well and hope you stick around for a while.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. It's 41 and windy out, but at least the rain stopped.
Happy belated birthday Rick.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining and 45 today. They are getting clobbered up north with snow up to 12" today.

Happy Birthday *Rick*, sorry I wasn't there for the party. I hope you had a good day.

Welcome *Ron*, I hope you can stay. The next round of coffee is on you though. LOL

*FF Bill*, I watched the helicopter video you had on FB. Is that your department?

Guys, I've got a rough job ahead of me today. I have to play "gulp" Santa today for my son's kids. I always thought the old people got that job. Does that mean I'm getting old?

I finished up my cutting boards, now onto something else. I thought about making some cutting boards that look like Michigan. We'll see. But anyway, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, windy and rainy..too nasty to sit out at the mailbox this morning…..morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Don, that was our fire a few days ago. Crematorium that burned bodies, now it burns itself. Guys had to move 9 bodies out of the fire area. Toward the end of video you can see me standing out front with the black coat and white helmet. We've gone there a lot over the years when people saw smoke coming out of the furnace stacks. We were surprised this time when it was actually in fire.


----------



## bandit571

Box was delivered! At….0638hrs…..regular mail will be along after Lunch….

50 wet, windy, overcast degrees outside…..needed to turn on a light, to install the parts…









Handle detail?









Had to dig around, to find 4 screws for the handle…as they are not included….grrrr. Best part? When I lift the box to carry it around, by that handle…the lid stays latched.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Very clabbered this morning, and looks like rain, but naught…..!! The low was 34, and now it's up to 43 w/ the same conditions. They say the high will get to 46…...it might…..!! 90% chance of snow predicted for tomorrow, so tonight and tomorrow I might get a chance to have a fire…..first one of the year…..just been too warm for one….Humidity is at 79%, and 7 mph winds…..So far we've had .7" of rain in the gauge….!!!

Thanks gents for the nice comments on my b.d. It was uneventful, except for the good fried liver dinner my spouse made me…along with green beans and a salad…..Fried liver is one of my favorites…..But I do feel much older due to back pain…..!! But in reality I'm an old cremudgeon (sp).....so my son says…and my wife…...

bandit…...The box turned out nice. I like the box joints and hardware…...!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I forgot to ask a question I'm curious about…...Do any of you own a "dash cam", and if so, are they hard to install.? I've thought about getting one for when we take trips. That way you can have proof of an accident, road rage, wrecks, etc. I looked on line at Amazon, and there are so many makes and models, like front camera only, front and rear camera, etc. Also for just running around up town when a "fender bender" might happen…...!!!


----------



## Firewood

It's 32° and still precipitating. It's mostly snow, but with temps right around freezing, it changes from time to time. Yuk.

Rick - Liver? Really?? I never understood why people want to eat it. I have nothin' for you on the dash cams. I saw a couple at Costco last time I was there, but didn't look at them too closely. I think they are a good idea though.

*Bandit* - the toolbox turned out great. Nicely done.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

That's a mighty handsome box, Bandit. Those fittings are just right.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is another wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW with .00 in the gauge, temps 28 to 40 ° F but it felt better than that to me. We went to see a house today. Unfortunately, it was the wrong one. I had a nice big shop too ;-(

I would rather be concentrating on wood working than notification to the city for the benefit of survivors and heirs! ;-(( The city attorney notified me the city carefully enforces all local, state and national codes and she will not respond again. I will object to bold faced lies by city employees with photographic evidence. That kind of BS should be an additional advantage for any survivors and heirs. This is not a political issue it is a criminal issue according to my nephew who is a county sheriff. Unfortunately there is no rule of law in WW anymore. The FBI has not responded. I will present more and better documentation. That is who my nephew says will have to handle it.

*Bandit* - the toolbox lookin good from here!



> Rick - Liver? Really?? I never understood why people want to eat it. I have nothin for you on the dash cams. I saw a couple at Costco last time I was there, but didn t look at them too closely. I think they are a good idea though.
> 
> - Firewood


YUCK! Squared ;-))

I have used a dash cam. It burned out several years ago and I haven't replaced it. Easy to stick on windshield, make sure their mount is convenient for your vehicle. I got a backup cam for my P/U last year at Costco. It is wireless and solar powered. I would suppose the cameras are the same by now.

Here is a DashCam Adventure. This guy decided to drive down the freeway at 2 mph on flat tire. I was pulling the 5th wheel at 50-55 mph. I hit the brakes but there was no way I could stop in time. There was a vehicle at my rear bumper on the left side. I was afraid the idiot would see me and pull back off in front of me, but he didn't. He pulled off to change diapers after I passed him. The video seems to maintain speed. I got slowed about 25 mph before I passed him. Only had about 6 or 7 seconds to react and stop ;-(( Jump to 1:10 in the video.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening guys on this 12/13/ 2020,

We are having our first snow of the year now. It started this morning w/ a slight rain about 10:40. and by 11:20 it had turned into a light snow. As the time went by it got heavier and heavier until the flakes were about silver dollor size. When it started snowing, I built the first fire and loaded it up with good dry wood from the sunroom….It was 39 then and gradually went down from there. It's dark now, and 33 w/ the snow still coming down but a little lighter. The low will get to 26, and the snow should end (according to the weather channel) around 11:00 p.m. tonight. I loaded the wood up in the fireplace before heading off to the fart sack for my nap. Grabbed a big cup of java when I got up from my nap, and loaded it up just now….!! It's plenty warm in here. The high tomorrow will be about 45, and the a low of 25. The humidity is at 97%, and winds are very light at 3 mph. So far we've got .5' inches..!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Woke up to 16° this morning and it never made it past 27°. We got about 3" of slushy snow yesterday. Hope we get some sun and warmer temps soon to melt it. But the forecast for tomorrow is even colder than today.

Tomorrow I have a follow-up appointment with the urologist. It's another video call. I already got the PSA test results. It's still holding at <0>s all I got folks

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang. I took a couple of days off. Went to Boise to get my daughter at the airport for her Christmas break. We spent most of the time at my son's enjoying the grandsons. We tried to drive home last night, first really decent snowfall of the season. Damn if they didn't close the freeway do to truck and car accidents 75 miles from our house. I tried to sneak around it but had to back track and spent the night at the Holiday Inn.

At least I got home early enough to spend a little time the the shop. Did some varnishing on Xmas gifts and made some picture frame stock.

I got to tell you I don't like driving all over hell and gone or sleeping anywhere other than my own bed. Sure sounds like I'm getting to a real old grouchy curmudgeon.

My best to you all.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Woke up to 10° this morning. It's now up to 12°. Brrrr…

*Bbob* - Glad you made it home safe.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cold this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 21 and it won't even make it up to the freezing temp today. Brrrrrrrr.

*WI Mike*, Lets keep hoping your PSA holds out for you.

*Burly Bob*, I'm glad you made it home safe and sound. I hate motel beds too.

*Rick*, BTW I don't have a dash cam either.

I'm almost done with the Christmas gifts. But, people keep calling me to make them something. Will it ever end? The bad part is they don't want to pay anything. It's Free!

I had a school chum lose his life from Covid. His wife got it first and brought it home from work. He laid around at home for three weeks before going to the hospital. He was in the hospital for a month before he died. Darn good guy. It shouldn't have happened. Damn crud, I can't wait for it to be gone!!!

I guess it's that time to be off. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today….did I miss anything?

Goal for this afternoon…









Is to dovetail the remaining 2 corners, and do a glue-up…..seem to be getting better at this sort or thing…









24 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows…..about 40 degrees too cold, for me…

Wondering IF I should do a blog about them Cedar boxes…....


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke up to 33° + 67% RH with hard freeze warnings in rural areas of Phoenix at sunrise.
Have 44° + 49% RH mid-morning, heading for high of 60°.

+1 Covid crud is ugly. 
Lost another aunt in Klutz family tree yesterday due Covid complications. Only 1 uncle left out of my mother's seven brother's and sister's, and he was moved into senior living complex for his final months after Covid took his wife awhile back Also learned that a cousin lost his adult child to Covid complications with existing asthma issues last month.

May you all stay Healthy, Safe, and Happy, during this less than festive holiday season.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Cold and blustery out this morning…..!!! It was late when I rose for my morning java…..around 11:00, so I was in no hurry riise….Nothing going on here except the cold outside. It was 25 then, and now it's 29. Plenty of clabber, and the humidity is at 82%. The wind is light at 5 mph. I think we had about 1" of snow…..just a good ground cover. All the houses around the hood still have snow on the roofs, so it ain't gonna melt any time soon….!! Feels like 23 out. It'll maybe get to 34 for the high, but that's questionable…...!! Had a good hell-roaring fire last night….Felt good…!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Hide out for 2+ hours in the shop….sitting here picking dried glue off me fingers..









Box #2 is in the clamps & cauls stage….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Normal winter days in WW, 41 to 46° F, sine wave weather forecast: drizzle today, down pour tomorrow, drizzle, down pour, drizzle, down pour,…………………

Bandit, R U a box factory? ;-)



> *Burly Bob*, I m glad you made it home safe and sound. I hate motel beds too.
> - artsyfartsy


Me too! Both. A Canadian I know spent 6 months in the hospital because he stayed in motel rooms. He nearly died, they thought he might lose his foot. He asked the doc how he caught such a terrible infection. Doc said, "You walk bare foot in motels rooms don't you?" Doc said they never clean them, just vacuum daily. All kinds of nasty things in the carpet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the results of my super scientific research about gluing up.
I took a piece of black walnut and smeared some black walnut danish oil on it. Then sat it on the fireplace mantel while we were gone. When we got back I slapped some 1lb cut shellac on it and let it dry. Then I took small pieces of black walnut with titebond 2 clamped them and to the plain danish oil side and shellac w/danish oil side. Next up was the same set up with Roo glue. Left them set over night and checked them yesterday morning. Titebond failed on both, Roo glue failed on the shellac with danish oil side. The winner was Roo glue on danish oil. That stuff really held tight. If your not familiar with Roo Glue. My buddy with the cabinet shop introduced me to it several years ago. You can check it out at rooglue.com.

So today I've only got 2 more bowl bases to glue to the sides, then numerous coats of varnish.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It was cold when I rose for my morning java…It was 27….no rain, sleet, or snow…..!! It's 34 now, and the predicted high is 36…so we're nearly there. Feels like 28. The humidity is at 70% and 5 mph. wind.

Not much going on in my neck of the woods, so I'll say adios, and eat some grub for dinner….!!!

BurlyBob….It sounds like you found the solution to your problem w/ the glue-up situation…..!! Hope it works out.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I sure hope your right. I've had problems with using to darn much glue and having squeeze out problem. So I'm being stingy with this stuff. I sure hope it works.

I don't know how the rest of your are feeling but I've been pretty down in the dumps over the election. I'm really worried about where our country is headed. I worry for my grandsons and all the rest. It certainly won't be the same country we all grew up to know and love.

Tomorrow, I take the wife's car to the shop for a new water pump. It's one of those sideways jobs. Am I ever glad we switched out to my Pu for the trip south. I'd have blown an engine between here and Wyoming! I've got a 3' puddle of antifreeze on the garage floor to clean up after i drop the car off at the shop.

If any of you guys can help. I need some #2 lead shot for reloading shotshells. All this sort of stuff is getting hard to find.

On the up side we might get a few inches of snow. You all know me I want snow and a whole big bunch of it!! The more snow now, the more fishing I get to do next year.


----------



## bandit571

You can have the 1" we got today…with my compliments.

Hobby Lobby run was made..









hardware supplies for a few small boxes…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a LITTLE warmer when I went for my walk this morning. It was 29° with just l light breeze. Unfortunately, it stayed within a couple degrees on either side of that all day. On the good side, no new snow (no offense *Bbob*).

The last light coat if finish was dry enough on the table top to move it out of the shop so I can get on with other projects. First up is to get the shop cleaned up! I have at least 2 flag display cases, a recipe box and a couple little dollies to build.

*Bandit* - You are a box maniac.

*Don* - Thanks for the kind words. It's been positive news so far. All I can do is keep getting checked my and pray for the best.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Missed our drizzly day today, soggy at least 4 days in a row. Pass closed for spin outs and jack knifes. Typical WW winter day.



> I don t know how the rest of your are feeling but I ve been pretty down in the dumps over the election. I m really worried about where our country is headed. I worry for my grandsons and all the rest. It certainly won t be the same country we all grew up to know and love.
> 
> If any of you guys can help. I need some #2 lead shot for reloading shotshells. All this sort of stuff is getting hard to find.
> 
> - BurlyBob


*BBob* I will dig around in the garage. I'll never use any that I have.

It hasn't been for a long time, at least here. 20 years ago mom told me she hoped the grand kids didn't have any more kids. She did not want them to have to suffer what this world is turning into. Amazing how intuitive she was. Of course she has Great Depression experience; kids coming to school bare foot in the snow. ;-(

Gene Autry Rudolph the red nosed reindeer


----------



## bandit571

26 (feels like 20) foggy, frosty, misty degrees outside…yuck. Might have about 1/2" of that white crap on the ground…and, IF I could, I'd glady send it to whomever likes the stuff…..they can have all of my "share"....

Bah, Humbug…...

Woke up this morning to find a large hole in the top of my hand….inline with the thumb, haven't a clue as to what that was all about….


----------



## BurlyBob

I'd sure appreciate that Bob.

I found some footprints in the snow this morning leading up to the driver's door of my pickup then leaving. I tracked them for several blocks. Looks like this joker was Christmas shopping. He virtually hit every car in my neighborhood.
He got into cars of both my neighbors. Not much the Police can do but I did call them.

One more glue up today and nothing but varnishing for the next week.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 27°. Again. We've stayed within 3 or 4 degrees for the last 48 hours or so. Supposed to warm up some of soon. Hope so.

No shop time today. Made a change on my network router (have to specify router type around here) and ended up having to add every device back on. It all started when trying to figure out why I would be getting buffering on streaming when it's a wired connection. At least my network is cleaned up now.

*Bbob* - Glad your truck wasn't broken into. It sucks people have such little disregard for other people's property.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All, Glad to see everyone!

Been keeping up reading but haven't posted for awhile. Have been busy in the shop and when I sit down in my chair I get nothing more done for the day.

Weather was all sunshine and mid 40"s. Getting rid of some leftover snow and ice we accumulated the first part of the week Should be above average temps for a few rays they say..

Six weeks ago last Saturday we got our first measurable snowfall of the season. That is also the day I slipped and broke my hip and had to have hip replacement surgery. Between the wife and one of the first responders they cleaned a path to the street.
The next snow was last Saturday and I was able to get on the 4-wheeler and plow all the neighborhood sidewalks. Still not ready for a footrace but at least am able to function somewhat normal. Getting better every day!!!


----------



## bandit571

29 snowy degrees out, right now….porch rail says we have just over 2" of new snow…..grrrrr.

Varnished a couple boxes…









Once all the hardware was installed


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It was 22 an hour ago when I got up. Now it's 23. Supposed to reach 50 today I think. Gonna wait a while and then go out to mill some elm.

That's amazing Mark!

BBob, might be a good time to get yourself a camera pointed at the truck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..25 foggy degrees outside…might have about…2" of white crap on the ground….yuck…

The Boss is on a Cleaning Warpath today….have to keep moving, before she tosses me out, too…....

Used to remember when Friday meant something good….now? Just another day closer to Spring…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 19° calm and clear this morning. Not to bad for walking, but my hip is acting up some so we'll see.

*Mark* - It sounds like you're making incredible progress with your recovery.

*Bandit* - Maybe you should steer her toward your shop before she runs out of steam.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hmm, after 7am and still dark outside? 
Only couple more days till the days start getting longer again. Does that mean winter is half over? 
Concept of time has become confusing in retirement. lol

Phoenix has clear skies, 37° & 69% RH just before sunrise.
Heading for 64° high today.

Only 7 more days till Christmas. 
Maybe I should get working on some presents? Ruh, Roh. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's 29 and cloudy and of a little sunshine today with temps at 34. We have a little snow on the ground but, with the sunshine, it will be gone. We have some rain/snow in the forecast, not sure what that will do yet.

I haven't been on in a couple of days so I thought I'd drop in and say hi. Hi!

*Burly Bob*, It's a good thing you didn't get broke into. I hate that, it feels like someone is invading my space.

*Bandit*, nice boxes. I like the color of Red Cedar.

*Festus*, keep pushing on, soon you'll be back to normal again.

*Captain K*, no Christmas gifts yet? Oh my!

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's another nice box there Bandit.

You know Bill that's exactly what I was thinking. I just glad I got in the habit of locking my pickup.

Mark take it slow and easy on the recovery and check your progress week by week not day by day.

Got a coat of varnish on the dozen bowls out in the garage. I'm hoping to get a second coat on this afternoon. It's tough to do with the temps this low and humidity this high. To add to the problem. I threw all the sawdust in my extractor in the garbage. It's on it's way to the dump. The wife parked her car in the garage and it dripped snow all over the floor making a nice big puddle. I'm headed out to get after that right now.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I'm just now able to get on and read our thread…I had a busy day. Had to take my Suburban in this morning to get it serviced…...oil and filter change, had everything greased, tires rotated, and had a running light/ park light out so got that took care of. Checked the battery, checked all the fluids, etc. Good to go now. Then I went to another Chevy dealer and looked at the new Suburbans and new trucks. It was 28 out the door when I pulled out, qnd chilly…T It was clear skies, no moisture, and the high was 55, and now it's 48 going down to 40. The humidity is 49%, and 5 mph winds. There is a 60% chance of rain tomorrow with the high only getting to 47.

Guys, we are right at 10,000 post…..Who will be the lucky winner, That'll put us over 20,000 for our thread since it started…...!!


----------



## Firewood

I'll take it!


----------



## Firewood

What did I win???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You won my congratulations.
Dad and I were happily milling red elm this morning when my sawmill engine bought the farm. What a bummer. Now I have to find a suitable replacement. At least it's a deduction and I'll upgrade the Hp.


----------



## Firewood

It made it to freezing today. Not much else to say about it. It is supposed to warm up a bit and may get some precipitation. Sure glad I don't live out east.

A good friend list her dad today. He was also my first boss when I started working at GE so many years ago. I haven't seen him in many years, but stayed in touch through his daughter.

Bill - Sorry to hear about the engine taking a dump on you. Happy upgrading.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

You won a trip, at your own expense, to a McDonalds hamburger joint for a Big Mac, fries, and coke….once again, at your own expense…....!!! Eat one for all us shut-ins…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bill,

That sucks about the engine on your mill giving up the ghost on you….Just go bigger and more powerful, if you can.


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree with Rick, Bill. Go bigger. It's always better to have and not need it, than to need it and not have it.

Blue skies and mid 40's today. No snow in the forecast and we need it.

Hoping to get 2 coats of varnish on the bowls today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys.
Mike sorry bout your friends dad.
I will definitely go bigger. Old motor is 15hp. Will likely get 18 or 19. There are 2 Kohlers that are essentially same motor but with slight different hp. Just not sure which one I'll find. Faster milling will be nice. Less effort on my part since the mill is manually fed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon.

Sunny 60° & 27% RH in Phoenix east valley on Saturday.
Over night low was 37°, and heading for high of 63° in few hours.

Air is still, and due stagnation we have air quality alert for fine particles. Weather folks blame desert dust. I like to think it is all the snow bird wood workers tolling over holiday presents with dust collectors vented outside. :-(0)
Since we all supposed to be wearing Covid masks, does declaring a fine particulate alert actually mean anything? Sigh.

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## bandit571

34 misty, overcast, just plain nasty day, outside….about the only thing uglier than the view out my window,, is the view in my mirror….close second?

Laundry Detail..means…









I get to work a bit in the shop, while waiting on the "Spin Cycle"...Handles got made..









Shavings, too…









Still under the weather….need a nap…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear, dark 55° and getting chilly working in garage after sunset, and it's only 6:30pm?

Had a busy busy day. Spent all morning with rental trailer, moving my nieces furniture out of her Ex's house. Some stuff came here, rest went into storage. She had helpers, so my job only driving and making sure no one got hurt.

Once move was over, restarted work on SWMBO Blanket chest. She would like it done by Christmas. Oops. Pretty sure I can assemble the box and base in next 5 days, it is getting it finished that might not happen till after Christmas? Build schedule all depends on whether I get drunk on my B-Day next week, and then lose a couple days in recovery? :-(^)

Progress update FWIW:
Cut some mortises on my DIY version of Leigh FMT:


























For these deep mortise, used 2 plunge routers to save time. One with standard 1/4" OD, 2.5" long spiral carbide. Other with special 4" nitride coated end mill bit that gives me 2.5" depth if needed. Have to take little 1/8" bites when bit is this long.

















.

Once mortise where cut, adjusted the tenons slightly, and dry fit 4 frames for chest sides, shown on this 6ft table.









It was going really well in shop, almost to well; then of course I tripped over my Klutz. :-(0)
Seems I am not good with math, as I made the center post too long. :-( 
At least it is not to short? 
Really dislike having to re-setup the rail/stile bit on router again, as those things can be PITA.








.
#IAMAKLUTZ

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

38 and rain right now….and dark….with continued dark until morning….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is another wunnerful, wunnerful high alert day here in WW with .47" in the gauge and growing, temps spanning 44 to 49 ° F.

Small craft alert on the water, winter storm warning in the foothills and passes, flood watch in the valleys and landslide alert everywhere else. I'm not on the edge. 2 houses ahead of us ;-)

I was at Costco a few days ago. I can't believe how well America is fed. 2 3 foot diameter ladies were talking, bumping bellies blocking a 7 foot wide aisle! Swimbo and I ain't skinny but that would take at least 3 pair of us ;-)

I saw on the news an Oregon town has an all-woman fire crew. I'm not opposed to women firefighting, but I recall rescue drill as a volunteer. It was about all 2 of us guys trapped in bunker gear and air packs could do to drag a 175 pound limp guy around furniture to get out of a house fire situation. With people getting bigger, I question if 2 women could save a big man or lady collapsed in a house fire when every second counts?

*BBob* We were house hunting and busy, but I will try to look for shot tomorrow.

Good luck with your increased HP *Bill.*

Sorry to hear about your friend's Dad *Mike.*

*CaptK* Getting drunk sounds like a good idea to me. I should probably be doing that instead of trying to get the city to enforce fire, propane and structural codes. The city atty said they carefully follow them. I will refute that statement with photographs. WA state court rules say it is an ethical violation for lawyers to lie to anyone. If counsel hadn't advised me to notify and document for the benefit of survivors and heirs, I would just forget it and get drunk too!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

WW Bob, not to worry, you take your time I'm in no rush.

Capt K, like you I also indulge in the occasional excess of adult beverage. Although I have a 24 hour recovery time. Sometimes the headache will last a tad longer.

I'm embarrassed to report I quit early today. After sanding bowls for almost 4 hours I gave up. Am I ever glad I quit building them at #12. I've got almost 2 dozen left. Definitely going to space those out.

Once I get these out of the shop, I've got an order for a 26"x23" cutting board. Thankfully I've got lots of left overs and only need a piece of hickory sapwood. It's for my wife's cousin, a very nice lady. This is going to be the largest Cutting board I've made to date.


----------



## bandit571

Snow has left the building…..making room for the next batch, I guess….was up near 40 all day, today…

Panel came out of the clamps…was run over by a hand plane…









Flat and smooth..









Need to work on the sides of the tray, next..


----------



## Firewood

Welcome to winter everyone. 3 hours down…2183 hours to go.

It's 30° and cloudy. A few flakes fell overnight, but most evaporated before they hit the ground.

Yesterday was spent at Deb's step dad's house splitting up the things each sibling wanted. Came home with a car load. Step brother offered me whatever tools were left (most were already sold). I picked up a couple things, but he wasn't a wood worker, so not much interest in what was still there.

*Bbob* - You may embarrassed about quitting early, but at least you were in the shop.

*CaptK* - If you're under pressure to get the chest finished by Christmas, you can maybe use up the rest of that green paint? I'm sure SWMBO would be thrilled with it! LOL

Well, that's all I got. Gotta get to unloading the car.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Meh….34 dreary degrees outside…..wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good grief, it might hit 50 today. What little snow we had is all but gone.

Hopefully I've finished the last coat on 10 of the bowls. Two of them have knots that will have to be filled over time.
Time to get organized for that cutting board.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

56 right now in the STL region, have had wind gusts close to 20 mph. The wind chimes are a jingling.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started morning off with 42° and chilly breeze. 
Has warmed nicely this afternoon, it's 74° & 18% RH outside.
Got a late start today, due late night yesterday.

Spent yesterday afternoon and evening in shop working blanket chest. 
Progress pictures for your viewing:

1st - Box frame is complete, including raised panels, here is dry fit when I quit about 9pm:









Here it is with previously glued up panel setting as box top to show wife the progress: 









Like a typical klutz, assembled one end raised panel backwards, and had to fix it for another photo:



















Wife's was speechless for first few seconds after laying eyes on it. 
First thing she said was, 'Wow that is huge! Does it fit through the door?'
Seems she had no clue what happens when you ask for a 2ft x 4ft blanket chest? sigh….

Looks at lot more complete than it is. Still have massive amount of work left. 
Need to rabbet bottom inside edge for bottom panel before glue is added. Planned to make/use tongue groove cedar bottom, bought some cedar lumber too; but it seems to be hiding from me when I looked. Might have to use cherry, or even plywood if I can't find the cedar in stash. :-(
Once bottom exists, then can glue panels and box together. Have to design the plinth, and assemble it too.
Finishing plan is likely semi-gloss spray lacquer, as it has potential to make finishing a 1 day event?

Doubting this will get done by Christmas despite any heroic effort? I don't have the lid hardware yet. Need to weigh the top and decide if I'm using RockCrap torsion hinges, or regular hinge with gas struts to prevent pinched fingers. Top has picked up a slight bow since it was made many months ago, so it needs some battens. As always success depends how much cousin Murphy visits during construction and assembly. :-(0)

PS - It feels really good to be working wood in shop again! )

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

takes a while…don't it?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Long time to weather report.

URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Anchorage AK
340 PM AKST Mon Dec 21 2020

AKZ101-221530-
/O.CON.PAFC.HW.W.0021.201222T0600Z-201223T0300Z/
Anchorage-
Including the cities of Anchorage, Eagle River, Indian,
and Eklutna
340 PM AKST Mon Dec 21 2020

...HIGH WIND WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 PM THIS EVENING TO
6 PM AKST TUESDAY…


WHAT…

Turnagain arm and Higher Elevations…East winds 60 to 80
mph with peak wind gusts as high as 115 mph.

Anchorage Hillside…East winds of 50 to 70 mph with gusts up
to 100 mph.

For the Anchorage Bowl…Gusts up to 60 mph, especially for
east Anchorage and near the mountains.



WHERE…Anchorage.


WHEN…From 9 PM Monday to 6 PM AKST Tuesday.


IMPACTS…High winds may move loose debris, damage property,
and cause power outages. Travel will be difficult, especially
for high profile vehicles.


ADDITIONAL DETAILS…The peak winds in all areas are most likely
on Tuesday morning. There could actually be a period of falling
snow Tuesday morning with the winds. If so, this would severely
reduce visibilities in blowing snow.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS…

People are urged to secure loose objects that could be blown
around or damaged by the wind. Prepare for the possibility of
widespread power outages. Use caution if you must drive.

&&


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 32° with 93% RH and winds gusting to 25 MPH. *AlaskaGuy* would consider it a warm tropical breeze right about now. It sounds like you need to tie down your grill, your trampoline, your truck, your shed….. I hope you're not in the direct path of those winds. Take care up there.

This morning Deb's brother in law's mom lost her battle with kidney failure. We now have two funerals on the same day this week. Unfortunately, our friend's dad's funeral is a couple hours north of us we can't possibly be at both places. If the spirit of Christmas season wasn't hurting enough because of the virus, this just takes it to another level.

Tomorrow will bring some joy as it will be 47 years since Deb and I started our lives together forever. She is the love of my life and always will be.

*CaptK* - the chest is looking good. Even if you don't get it finished, it'll be close. You can blame us for distracting you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone. And keep your head down, *AlaskaGuy*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is another marginal all alerts day here in WW with 1.16" in the gauge and growing, temps spanning 33 to 59 ° F. It was slushing this evening, nearly all melted now. I was afraid if that kept up all night my pickup cover would collapse. Slush builds weigh fast without any runoff. Small craft alert on the water, winter storm warning in the foothills and passes, flood watch in the valleys and landslide alert everywhere else.

*AG* That looks like a real alert, not like these false alarms we usually have.

*CaptK* I always wondered about orders too. Everything approved along the way. After the paint is on and the furniture comes, "That won't work!" ;-)) Outlets all need to move ;-((

*Mike* Sorry to hear about the dual funerals. Our nieces held off my SIL because of the Covid so my bride could go. I tested positive 2 days before it happened ;-(( Trying times at best ;-(

On a brighter note, congrats on your 47th!

*BBob* I found 25# of #2. I'll PM you.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's hard to believe but the temp currently is 35 and will rise to 37 today. Tomorrow they claim it will rise to the upper 40's. But after that, the bottom falls out!

Happy Anniversary *WI Mike*, I hope you treat your bride to a nice time.

*Alaska Guy*, that's some high winds. Hang on!!

*Capt. K*, the blanket chest is turning out quite nice. Love the smell of oak (or any wood for the matter) in the morning. Good to see you back on the tools again.

I picked up another transitional plane the other day and it's in great shape. The blade looks almost new. It's a no. 26 type 16.

*Burly Bob*, I've been working on another cutting board myself. I wanted to use up my scrap wood ends and found a way to glue them together. We'll see how it turns out.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

AG you still there and didn't get blown to OZ? WOW is about all I can say on that one. When we get that kind of wind around here it's usually in a nasty spinning funnel shape.

40 at the time of this post, winds are at 0 and there is a bright yellow ball in the sky.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A good start to todays weather. It was 52 at coffee time. Plenty of sun, but a little breezy this a.m. Low humidity at 32%, and the temp has risen to 57 at this time. The high will get to 62…...nice. There's a 50% chance of rain tomorrow, and the high will get to 58 and the low of 26. Thrusday and Friday the highs will be in the mid 30's and lows in the teens.

Mike…...Congrats on your 47th wedding anniversary. Such a joy to be with someone that long. My Deb and I had our 43rd earlier this month…....!! Hope you and your bride have many more to come….!!

AG…...Hope you're still kickin' and didn't get blown away. Hunker down and head for some shelter…..Be safe.

I guess you guys are trying to finish up Christmas gifts.. Sadly I couldn't make any, because I'm getting where I can't stand long enough to get anything done. I've tried but no can do….I hate it….!!!! Being stove up sucks..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Happy Anniversary. 47 years is a long time.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, sorry about your loses.

It's snowing a little and breezy. It may only get to 35 today.

Still varnishing. I post a photo later.

Headed back out after lunch.


----------



## bandit571

Bit of a breeze…35 degrees…might hit 50..tomorrow?

Oil Change has been done….Rent payment ready to be mailed out.

I guess I am on Laundry Detail, this evening.

Drab, dreary overcast day….yuck.

Ash Tool Box and the large Cedar Box have been delivered…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a nice day today. After 72 hours at work I get 2 days off and then go back for another 72. Happy holidays! Lol. 
I ordered a new engine for the sawmill, but that will take a month to get, so no milling for a long time.

Cindy got her first dose of vaccine today. Hopefully mine will come next week.


----------



## Firewood

It's 34° with fair skies, 74% RH and winds still gusting at 23 MPH. It was still too cloudy to see the Christmas Star. Maybe I'll get to see it when it comes around again in 2080? Probably not.

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. Deb and I had a nice dinner out this evening. But we were home and in our PJs way earlier then we should have been. I guess that's what getting old is all about.

Bill - those are some hours you are putting in. I can't say I miss work. There's something to be said for this retirement thing. The owner of our local Woodcraft wanted to know if I was interested in coming back. I'm still contemplating but I have to admit I like not having a schedule to follow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, what engine did you get for the sawmill? I'm surprised the Kohler let go, those and Honda's seem to run darn near forever with little more than oil changes. We had a Lincoln Ranger at a PET recycling plant I worked at years ago, we used the heck out of it and changed the oil every 50 hours (about a month or less) and it had almost 4K hours on it when everything was auctioned off, it still ran like a top. I know the V-twin engines have hydraulic lifters, I'm not sure about the single cylinder engines but if they do, oil, oil filter, air filter & spark plug(s) are really the only things there are to maintain. I'm still itching to get a mill and an LT15 wide would be just about right but they're too expensive for me not to make at least enough to have it pay for itself and I'd have to leave it in the woods unsecured up at my property which could be a damage/theft/injury liability. The new LX25 price is far more appealing but I'm sure it's quite a bit slower so I'd have to upgrade if I ever wanted to sell anything in volume.

The weather here has seemingly been the same everyday for the past two weeks, between 28-32 in the morning warming slowly to mid-50's in the afternoon with sun and very few clouds. We had rain Sunday morning and not too much, the last little sprinkly was about a week prior. We haven't had significant rain in several weeks now which I'm ok with. The grass doesn't need it as it's all gone dormant and I've got a shed to finish, very slowly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a 15 horse Kohler and I've ordered a 19 hp Kohler CH620. I do love my mill.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

48° & 36% RH tonight. Morning low was 37°. 
Hit 70° for high this afternoon. Nice day overall. 

Learned this evening that I barely have enough clamps for large box project. Wished I had some more 24-30" parallel clamps. Had to use pipe clamps for two panels. Still had (4) 40" pipe clamps on rack, and bunch of 18" f-clamps to short for this work. But all the box sides are glued.

















In case your curious about color differences; I sanded, added blotch control to raised panels, and then dyed the edges of raised panels prior to glue up. Panels are loose, and didn't want movement to expose naked wood. Entire box is getting some cherry dye stain. I know based on past projects the 4/4 wood has lighter shade than thicker stuff when aged; and it needs some help for an even suntan. Will adjust the dye strength and color on panels when box is finished. SWMBO likes pre-aged cherry projects.

I found lid hardware. Amadud delivered some gas strut lid supports, and long piano hinge today.
Only 3 more days till self imposed impossible to met Christmas project deadline. 
HoHoHo? or Bah humbug? 
LOL doesn't matter according to wife. She is just happy that after 15 months of waiting since I rough cut the stock; that I it finally looks like a blanket chest might finally be delivered.

Need to spend time driving across town to get gallon of spray finish tomorrow, as nothing will be open Christmas day or Saturday when I might be ready for it. Not sure how much work will get done tomorrow as I get to celebrate surviving another year on this planet, tormenting my friends and family as only this grumpy old man can.

Cheers to all !!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was 35° at bedtime and 45° at getup time. Mat get to 50° today. Along with warmer temps come rain with some lightning and thunder thrown in for good measure. Will also have some gusty winds. Rare to get thunder storm at Christmas but not unheard of. We have a funeral this morning. May be a bit wet at the grave site.

CaptK - what stain do you like for the cherry? The blanket chest is coming along nicely.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

38 sunny degrees outside, this morning…..still about 30 degrees too cold.

May try for a glue up….









maybe after a bit of Lunch?









Might be getting the hang of these things…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news here. I'm done with this batch of bowls. Now I'm getting started on a cutting board maybe 2.


----------



## bandit571

That cussing going on a little bit ago….?
Took this apart, added some glue..and..









the "Before"....and..









The After….too many dark shadows?









This is also one of the better views of my shop….

Cooling off, and raining outside….and dark…..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. After a high of 54° today, it's down to 36° and windy. By morning it'll be in the single digits. Brr…

Spent most of the day at my BIL's mom's funeral. Not much else going on here.


----------



## bandit571

The Great Grandson has arrived today…..via C-section….just under 10 pounds, and a touch over 20" long….Mom and son are doing great….


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - Congratulations! What a great Christmas gift. My firstborn was about that size. Unfortunately for mom, it wasn't a C-section. Give my best to the family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny, no alert day here in WW with .00" in the gauge and temps spanning 28 to 39 ° F. More of the same for Christmas Eve. Seems like I'm getting back to migraine phase. Spending too much prevention time most days ;-(( Of course an ounce of prevention is worth a ton of cure.

*Bandit* Congrats on the great grandson

*CaptK & Bandit* Those projects look good from here.

*Mike* It would be hard to be to go back for me too. I would do small troubleshooting jobs to help people out if it made sense economically and I didn't have to end any ownership and not work to draw my pension. I wonder what the people who have called several electricians and can't get their problem fixed do. Keep calling I suppose. The most common "unsolvable issue" is floating voltage burning up the spendy electronic and low load items. It can be a bit difficult to find. Most of them are bad and usually intermittent connections in the power company's neutral. One lady told the power company numerous times she could see the wires arcing on the pole when the wind blew and her problems occurred. It is a little tricky when the power company has already sent a lineman who has no clue ;-)) This is year six and I have only had a few calls from old customers last spring. Not sure if the covirus finally ended it or if they decided to believe I'm retired ;-))

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Grandpa. That's one mighty hefty little guy.

I got the orders from 'Stick in the Mud', I get to load my PU for our trip to spend Christmas with the boys. It should be a hoot. Looks like there might be snow on the return trip. Hope we don't have to spend the night at the Holiday inn again.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the weather dropped a big one on us this morning. The temp went from the high around 47 at midnight to the low this morning of 27. Winds out of the Northwest at 20 mph making feel like 13 degrees and it's supposed to get colder.

Congrats Grandpa Bandit on the new Grandchild.

Burly Bob, be careful on you road trip.



















Well as you can see, I cleaned up my newest arrival and it looks and cuts real nice.

I'm at the end of this here thing so, Merry Christmas boys and have a safe and healthy holiday season.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

28 snowy degrees outside…."feels" like 16 degrees.

Morning to ya…...and Merry Christmas to you all…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy it's a cold windy day here.

Getting ready to pack up for the weekend with the grandsons. You can't believe all the food and presents the wife has for me to load.

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Boy it s a cold windy day here.
> 
> Getting ready to pack up for the weekend with the grandsons. You can t believe all the food and presents the wife has for me to load.
> 
> I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Ol' Sol is out and about, 37 degrees.

yeah, I can ;-)) Been there, done that. Christmas and Thanksgiving are a breeze. Family reunion is the real PIA for loading and unloading ;-)

Have a good time *BBob*

On Christmas Eve I am always reminded of our daughter the respiratory therapist. One of the first institutions she worked for had a terminally ill 20 something young man. He would not live to see another Christmas. His mother was desperate to have him home for one last Christmas. The institution could not release him without a therapist escort. Sis scarified her Christmas Eve to escort him to his last Christmas with his family.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bandit* Congratulations in tribe expansion. More is always better, so they tell me; and it seems you are big winner based on increased count and size of hatch-ling. 

Cloudy Hazy gray day, have 57° with 12% RH in Phoenix east valley on Christmas eve day. 
High temp of 61° forecast today.

Have air quality alert and no-burning posted again today. Very little wind, coupled with too many folks burning junk soft wood in fireplaces to recreate feel of holidays; has created a nasty haze in sky. The lack of local hardwoods, means juniper and pine is common firewood sold. When folks are burning hardwood, it is mesquite and other desert woods that have unique stink and smoke really bad unless fire is hot enough.
Drove around town running errands yesterday and mountains were obscured in the haze, only 3-5 miles away. In the early evening, the stagnant air from local fireplaces smells worse than when CA forest fires were raging this summer. Just wished these folks would honor the burn ban that comes with AQ alert. :-(

Spent yesterday running errands. Picked up gallon of Renner 2K WB poly for blanket chest. Started sanding in afternoon, and then realized I was out of 3 grits of ROS sandpaper 30 minutes later; forced to run back out again. sigh.

SWMBO has decided I will not be sleeping in shed if blanket chest is not completed by tomorrow, as her Christmas spirit has finally arrived. 
She has been running around house singing yesterday and today, as she gets everything ready for college kids to visit tomorrow. Christmas kid gift exchange was almost postponed couple days ago. Daughter and her boyfriend were exposed to Covid by a close friend last weekend. Test results came back negative today, so SWMBO has decided to have them over regardless. Santa Klutz will be wearing a mask in his own house just to be safe. Hope the kids don't mind a little sanding dust on my mask? HoHoHo… LOL

Happy Holidays to everyone!!


----------



## Firewood

A very merry Christmas to all the meteorologists here on lumberjocks. It was a year like no other with covid-19 being our global lifetime event. But still, I have much to be thankful for. One thing in particular are all the friends I have made here. May God continue to bless us with the riches found in the friendship of others.

It's 7° with a RealFeel temp of -10°. The coldest temps of the season so far. Hoping we don't see temps any colder but I know I'm delusional.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bandit571

14 degrees and snowing outside…"real-feel" seems to be about -1…..Humbug! Tis a good day to stay inside…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy overcast skies with 54° & 28% RH middle of Christmas morning in Phoenix east valley.
Started morning off with chilly 39°, and heading for high of 67° this afternoon.

Line of rain showers moved through desert valley from SW ~7am this morning, but moisture skirted around metro and suburbia areas. Nothing measurable other than a few drops on ground here at southern fringe of valley. Front is currently dropping snow flurries on mountains to NE of Phoenix, but forecast has no accumulation due warm temperatures.

Neighbor kids are already outside riding bicycles and flying drones that Krampus delivered overnight. 
Probably be able to sneak in some shop time this afternoon, if the urge to nap doesn't arrive first.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

And the most merry Christmas ever to all. After 2020, you deserve it.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

15 degrees outside, feels like -1 degrees…snow is coming down, looking like a fog bank rolling in…2" on the porch railings….

White Christmas is Soooooo over-rated…..Humbug.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful overcast day here in WW with .00" in the gauge but we have 97% for .1" this afternoon. 3500 foot ceiling, small craft warning and temps spanning 30 to 41 ° F.

Merry Christmas to all you meteorologists ;-) *Mike* I never realized we had that level of expertise.

Christmas is on delayed schedule. Our daughter worked the Christmas Eve shift at the hospital. Santa agreed to move it to tomorrow. No tree this year. We don't want anything under it. Too much stuff already. More blessed to give than receive anyways ;-))

Mel the melting snowman is here in 2020 instead of a tree. Swimbo made one for each of the kids too.










Wishing y'all the Merriest Christmas and a Happier New Year! You earned it in the last 9 months ;-(


----------



## bandit571

18 bright and sunny degrees outside…..feels colder than a Siberian Bat's ass….3 degrees above zero….

Debating on any shoptime today…..

have to see about a spot of Lunch, in a bit…..Boss is sitting around, watching old B&W "Wagon Train"...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 25° and fair. Finally warming up a bit again. May get a dusting of snow

Had a nice Christmas with the family. #2 son couldn't make it down for Christmas. Was planning an abbreviated trip this week, but cancelled due to possible exposure and didn't want to risk bringing it with them. I hate what this f'n virus is doing to all of our lives.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Gang. Like all of you we had a good time with the grandsons and I ate way to much of all the wrongs things!

It's always great to spend time with the boys, but is it ever so good to get home! Tomorrow, I start packing up those "Darn, I'm sorry this present is late", presents, to get in the mail on Monday.

I'm glad to hear you all had enjoyable times with your families, as we should.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Chance of rain tonight.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

41 bright and sunny degrees outside…..Spam & Rice for Lunch…meh

Playing with more of that Cedar stuff…









Smoothing out some of the rough spots..









May have to go and update the blog?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful mostly day here in WW with .20" in the gauge, small craft warnings of the last few days are gone, temps spanning 38 to 45 ° F. Mostly sunny the rest of the week on local channel has changed to rain after tomorrow on Weather Underground. Smart money will bet with Weather Underground ;-)

We had a good late Christmas with daughter and grandkids yesterday. She worked Christmas Eve at the hospital taking care of the latest wave of cases ;-((

*Mike* Probably better to be safe than sorry. Our daughter says most of their cases are middle aged. The ones that are off the respirator in 2 or 3 weeks survive. The ones that are on longer don't make it. Fortunately a little less than 10% have to go on one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy MONDAY!

Started off with 44°, already 60° & 35% at 9am with partly cloudy skies. 
Heading for high of only 64° due low pressure front moving into area. 
Expecting 40-50% chance of rain tonight, and 20% chance of rain Tuesday morning. 
Forecast is same boring mid-60's high temperatures for next week after front passes thru.

Still have Air Quality alerts for fine particulates and no burning posted. Definite yellow/brown haze out in distance looking at mountains around valley. The impending weather change and rain should clear skies for couple days. 

More Covid drama in Klutz house (again). 
Niece living temp with us, was exposed to positive tested boy friend on 23-24th. Found out about exposure late 26th as he has mild symptoms. Niece is fine. I had some typical allergy/asthma/fatigue symptoms since 25th, probably due sanding on blanket chest and AQ alerts? Wife developed a stuffy nose, migraine and double vision yesterday; then had panic attack being unable to breath through her nose. Seems like head cold as migraine and vision issues have passed with decongestants? Regardless, SWMBO scheduled Covid test appointments for entire household again, especially since niece wrapped most of family presents on 24th that wife had hid around house all month. Tired of drama roller coaster from possible/probable Covid exposures, and tests. Sigh….

Wishing you all a better day than this Klutz.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's fairly decent out this morning with temps at the freezing mark at 32, Yesterday it was rainy and warm in the mid 30's but breezy. All the snow is gone for now but, it will return.

We have an addition to our family in the form of a Black Lab puppy. We brought her home Christmas day. Her name is Bailey and she is 6 weeks old and she is a pooping machine. We have puppy pads all over the house. She has been terrorizing our Yorkie something fierce. Our Yorkie can't stand it and is fast becoming a lap dog just to get away from the lab. The best time they have together is when they are sleeping.

I've been making Cutting Boards lately and I'm beginning to run out of stock for other projects. I'm gonna have to go buy some more pretty soon.

*WW Bob*, I like the melting snowman, it's pretty cool.

*Grumpy Mike*, we haven't heard from you in a while, unless I've missed you somehow. I hope everything is ok with you.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got some rain overnight, and it's supposed to rain off and on till tomorrow. Loving it.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

30 overcast degrees outside…makes looking over the NEW car a bit rough….









A white 2017 Chevy Equinox LT…...Van has been traded in….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

About half hour before sunrise, have mostly cloudy conditions, with 43° & 73% RH in desert valley metro-plex called Phoenix. Last night forecast'd rain was a miss. Portions of far east valley saw less than 0.05", majority of moisture landed in mountains to ENE of town.

Low pressure front appears unstable, is giving us higher humidity than normal; so we net a 5% chance of rain all day. High temp will be only 56°. Feels like 'Siberian Bat' weather to me. 

Congrats on new transportation *Bandit*.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Woke up to 10° and overcast. May get some snow this afternoon. We WILL get snow tonight and into tomorrow. Looks like the first "real" snow is on the way. They are predicting 4-6" for our area. Stay tuned.

Built a new tenon jig for the table saw as I need it to support the part for the flag cases as I cut the 22.5° angles. Will hopefully get started on them today. But first I have an appt. to get my drivers license renewed. They do that about every 8 years hear.

*Bandit* - Nice car. I wouldn't mind getting something new(er) than my 2007 Pilot, but it's been running pretty good and i can't justify it yet.

*Don* - Congratulations on the new pup. I hope the two of them learn to get along before too long.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

The 2010 Dodge was getting into the "Nickel & Dime" stage…...11 yr old, time to get something in better shape, and easier for the Boss to get into…..and +$30 a month LESS in car payments…

20 clear and sunny degrees outside…..Have a heat wave coming through by the weekend….


----------



## bigblockyeti

It seems like just two years ago you had pictures of your new van. I have a dodge van and can't imagine keeping it for too long where salt is regularly used. Mu '02 Dakota only had 75K (hard) miles on it when I sold it for next to nothing in '17 mostly due to rust from living in OH it's entire life. My neighbor in SC has a '74 F-150 that gets used no different than a truck sold in '74 would be expected to and save for a little exterior wear and tear, it still looks and performs great. It's amazing to me how much longer things last down here with minimal effort, sure there's an annual property tax bill that OH doesn't have but state only sales tax on any new or used car is 5% or $500, whichever is less. It doesn't matter if it's a new Lamborghini or a $10K used car, the sales tax is the same.


----------



## bandit571

Van had 190K miles when I traded it in…no body rust at all. Van was starting into the "Nickel & Dime" stage….fixing one item, month later ( if that long) something else needed fixed or replaced….

Went from a "Buy Here, Pay Here" place to a Dealership….saved $30+ a month in car payments…lower interest rates…$4K more in price….

Grocery run done..was out of Ramon…may head to the shop this afternoon….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been out of pocket for the last several days as we went to Murfreesboro, Tn. to spend Christmas with our son and grandkids. We left Xmas eve morning and 7 1/2 hours we were there. Our grandkids came over (they are both grown and live in Murfreesboro), and we had a good meal. We always have Christmas supper, then open gifts that night. My grandson goes to college there, and my granddaughter works for a company that builds woodworking machines such as Jet, Powermatic, Laguna, etc. It was another good Dennington Christmas get together.

Here's the real story: Christmas morning a bomb went off in Nashville ( I'm sure you all have heard about it by now on the news) from a motorhome parked by the AT&T building. It knocked out all WiFi and telephone service for all of the surrounding area for miles. My son lives about 35 miles from Nashville off of I-24. So we had no computer, phone, or internet service….knocked out everything. So we played lots of games, visited, ate, and more games. Opened gifts: I got a really neat gift…...a dashcam (front and rear views) for my Suburban. I may wait till I get a new Suburban so I can mount it in the new one. And…..we had a while Christmas while there. So it was a real treat as we haven't seen one in years…..!! Left yesterday morning, and got home last night around 6:00. I was dead from the neck down…...!!!! Talked to my son, and they are finally getting some service restored back for WiFi, phone service, etc. What an ordeal…..!! That's my news for now. Hope everyone had a great Christmas holiday with family and friends. Let's all hope 2021 will be better than 2020 was…...!!

bandit…..Congrats on the new ride. A new ride is always a pleasure to own and drive. I want a new ride, also.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another blue sky morning but it looks to be changing as there are some serious grey clouds starting to rollover the Elkhorns. The weather man is predicting snow for the next several days.

Gluing up a cutting board and fixing to start on a batch of half finished projects that have been laying around the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

The rain jut hit here in the Ozarks…..Lightly now, but might get heavier….Rain for the next 3 days. Possible sleet, or ice and snow mixed by Thrusday or maybe Friday…...!! That sucks…..!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

61 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Strange weather day in Phoenix:
Have seen everything from partly cloudy start, to blue skies and sunshine, changing to dark grey cloud sprinkling rain for 30 seconds to more sunshine and blue sky.

Spent all morning running sander. :-(

After lunch Mother nature hates me: just had to get dark and rain as I was setting up a table outside to spray some stain and top coat. :-(

Was playing with blotch control, dye concentration, and Renner 2K Poly WB top coat in the interior of box to prep before assembly. See I hate finishing inside of boxes. 








Garage has 6K LED lights, so color is washed out a little. 
Learned a lot, which was part of today's goal:
Need to use heavier cut of shellac for blotch on front as 1/2 lb was not enough. The Renner didn't like my 60° & 40% RH spray weather. Stuff had consistency of honey. Shot in microwave solved viscosity problem. The Renner WB dissolved and lifted the dye stain when sprayed heavy. Needed to lay down a light coat, let it fully dry 2 hours, and then lay down final heavy sheen coat. Ran out of time with warm temp and learned that lesson hard way. Sun angle made it cool down ~4pm and had to stop hour earlier than planned. Not worried, as can adjust the inside panels with toner later. 
Now garage is closed, and heater is running as WB top coat needs 60° to cure properly for 8+ hours. 
Yes, #IAMAKLUTZ, living on the edge of normal.

*Mike* to answer your earlier question on dye stain earlier:
Using a dark cherry blend for this box. 2 parts Cherry, 1 part American Walnut, 1/2 part Dark Red Mahogany; all Behlen's Solar Lux dye stain (Mohawk Ultra Penetrating is same thing). Diluted the stain 2:1 with acetone/alcohol 50/50 blend for spraying, and wiped down surface as needed to blend. Dilution lets me add more as needed, without making blotch areas too dark. This lumber is kinda tricky in this box. The 6/4 stock ages to much darker color than 4/4. End up spraying 2-3 passes on panels, and only 1-2 on rail/style.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

It's 28° and snowing. We've been upgraded (or is it downgraded?) to a winter storm warning. We've got about 3" so far and we're expecting 6-8 before it's over. I sure could have done without this. At least I don't have to shovel it. I guess I'll skip walking tomorrow and just hit the recumbent bike in the basement.

*Rick* - Glad to hear you had a nice visit and made it back home safely. My son may try again to come down in January.

*CaptK* - Thanks for the recipe. I'll make sure to tuck that away for next time I need to darken some cherry sooner than nature will do it for me.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

May try this thing out, later this week…









I plug it in, let it heat the big brass end up…about 1/2 hour or so…









And it should come out like this?









Just the colours would be different….black (burnt?) letters….

Apparently Customs Agents acted…..stupid…









They busted open the box, instead of just using the latch….idiots. 









My Son got this for me, as my Christmas present….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful gray day here in WW with .24" in the gauge, small craft warnings every day most days with chains required on the pass. Temps spanning 29 to 38 ° F.

*Mike* Hope your son can make it. This disaster needs to calm down.

*Bandit* Might have been shipping employees. In 1995 I flew to Ontario, Canada. Some one obviously broke locks and searched my suitcase on the flight back home. Ironically, within a week or 2 CBS 60 Minutes broadcast a story about baggage handlers searching a majority of the baggage they handled.

The picture says "Flame heated branding iron." It has an electric cord. What's up with that?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good morning,

Just poking my head in to say it is currently 62 degrees with a high of 79 today.

I way down in s/w fla. The only time of year I poke my head in is winter.

I do hope you have a great day.

Bandit nice branding iron!


----------



## bandit571

It also says Electric Branding Iron….at the top of the page. They sell two kinds, I have the electric version. The other is just a metal rod, with a wood handle….

Drab,dreary, overcast 31 degrees outside…..Have to go to the Blood thinner clinic this morning.

Not sure what else is on the schedule for today…..sit around, waiting on the check to come in?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark, clear 39° & 52% RH in Phoenix before sunrise. strong south wind makes it feel like 33°.
Even dogs don't want to be outside this morning. 
Heading back to bed till it warms up, around lunch time should be good. 

Supposed to warm up to 64° high this afternoon?

Have a great day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It also says Electric Branding Iron….at the top of the page. They sell two kinds, I have the electric version. The other is just a metal rod, with a wood handle….
> 
> Drab,dreary, overcast 31 degrees outside…..Have to go to the Blood thinner clinic this morning.
> 
> Not sure what else is on the schedule for today…..sit around, waiting on the check to come in?
> 
> - bandit571


OK, save a buck on printing policy had me fooled. ;-)) Last electric branding iron I used was when I was a kid on the farm. We had a tricky neighbor who allowed one of my uncle's heifers to sneak out of his herd into the neighbor's herd ;-0 The breeder man noticed unc's ear tag when he was called. Dad decided it would be prudent to brand the dairy herd. I hated branding! The smell of burning hair and flesh was atrocious! I am 100% sure you will have a much better experience ;-)) 
Congrats on the new ride. Sounds like the "Boss" will be happy ;-)

Another gray day in WW, .81 in the gauge with 14 hours to go. 42 degrees. We are trapped on the West Side, pass is closed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I like you branding iron. That brand looks real nice. Everyone is going to really enjoy having on projects you make for them. I've been using my branding iron for several years and it's gets lots of compliments.

It is trying to snow today. We're suppose to get more tonight.

I'm helping my neighbor with his wife's, she shed. Who in the world came up the idea, she shed? Anyway we're getting it ready for insulation and drywall. The sad part is that my neighbor is showing his age. He's a super great guy but he's showing more confusion these days. Must be due to the cancer issues he's had the last few years. Guess that might be me in a few years. "To everything there is a season."

If we get the insulation in today, it should be quiet a bit warmer in the she shed tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Made it up to almost 50 degrees..lots of wind, though…to go with the rain…all day long.

Blanket Chest has been delivered, today…...they also brought back Christmas Presents for me..









Snacks (2) and I might go shopping, tomorrow..









But as for tonight….









We have other things to do…..









Of course, I just had to have a wee nip…..


----------



## HIwoody

New to the forum, Happy New Year Everyone!!
81F today in Honolulu, HI…has been perfect workshop weather compared to summer heat

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome Woody, nice to have you join us.

So we quit for the day. Since lunch we've had an inch of snow fall and it's still going. Finally, we're getting now. As you all know I want more snow, inches, feet of it, all I can get! I want to go fishing this summer and try out my new Garmin, so I need snow!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 25° and dropping. We ended up with about 7 1/2" of snow last night. Yuk! *Bbob* you can have every flake of it.

I didn't have to shovel - except what I pulled off the roof. We had a bit of drifting and I didn't want a repeat of last year with melting snow and ice dripping in front of the front porch. That was more than enough shoveling.

Welcome *HiWoody*! I think yours is the first report from Hawaii. I'm sure more than one if us are 
a bit jealous. What project are you working on?

*Bandit* - Nice score on the gifts. But I'll pass on the whiskey. I never acquired a taste for the hard stuff.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Mike_in_STL

24° at 0830-ish. Cloudy. Probably not going outdoors today.

Have a happy New Year's Eve, stay safe.


----------



## bandit571

25 cloudy degrees outside ( feels like 21..) Fitting end to this year….ugly.

Boss' Birthday is today…..ain't allowed to say how many years….

Tested the Branding iron last night….stinky thing..took a few tries to get it hot enough…









Since I also repaired the box it came in….then tried it out on a lid…









Work in progress….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 30 degrees out with no snow yet. Forecast is 32 for a high and a ice/snow/rain storm coming our way. The more south of our area, the more ice we will get. I hope it stays miles away.

Having lots of fun trying to train new dog, NOT! I'm starting to run out of puppy pads. I swear, I think that dog is dumber than a box of rocks. Half the time he can't hit the pad when, well you know what. Anyway, our DIL is gonna give us a break tomorrow for a couple of days and by taking the dog home with her.

Gonna start another project today, but not sure which one as yet.

Nice brand *Bandit*. I'd love to have one too.

Thanks for stopping by * HIwoody*, you are more than welcome to come in and join us anytime you like. We have a bunch of great guys here so you'll be happy here.

That's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 38° at sunrise, have mostly cloudy 43° & 41% RH at 9am, which feels like 38°.
Heading for cool 59-61° today, depending on which forecast you believe?

SWMBO wanted pulled pork for New's Year Eve dinner. Decided to fire up smoker just before sunrise and use up some cherry scraps. Just now noticed we have an Air Quality alert. 
Does smoking meat in closed propane smoker count as banned open burning on alert days? Oops.

Nice brand mark *Bandit*. Makes my brand "Built in XXXXX (Klutz) family workshop" kinda boring. :-(0)
Originally was going to use Klutz as family name, but my son's decided they would not use it after I died.

*HiWoody* Welcome to meteorology thread! Come back and visit anytime. 
Feel free to break monotony of words with pictures of weather, or latest project too.

Everyone enjoy the last day of 2020. 
We all know the last year has been filled with pain, drama, misery;, and massive number of life changes due Covid. 
But there were some good parts, right? Might post again later when I remember one…...

Cheers to all for better 2021!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Cold stat for todays' weather. It was 27 at my usual get up and coffee time. It rained all day and most of the night last night, and with the last two rains we've got, the rain gauge has nearly 5" of water. It's now 34, and mostly clabbered w/ some sun peaking through. It's showing a 60% chance of more rain tomorrow, and possible snow on Saturday. The forecast high for today is 42 (?). Then more rain next week. Winter has hit…..!!! The humidity is at 78%, and the winds at 8 mph. It feels like 26 out the door….!!!

bandit…..I like the new branding iron. One of them things you just have to play with to get it right….!!

I sure don't envy you guys getting snow….I like a little, but not a lot. Around here it hinders travel…..even to go to town. Too many hills and hollors to traverse…..!! As long as I've got grocries, coffee, and smokes, I'm good


----------



## Grumpymike

A happy howdy doo to all of you … and wishing everyone a great new year and a happy hangover … Oh yes, I do remember those days of oh so long ago. The spirits haven't past my lips since 1999, and I really don't miss it …

*Bandit*I like your new branding Iron, just a touch of class ya know.

Welcome to *Woody* hope to see ya around some more.

I sure hope that the new year will bring better things than 2002 did … I spent 6 months in hospitals and re-hab centers, then at home confined to a wheelchair … but I did get some shop time in the last couple of months, and turned out some really neat Christmas presents … I have yet to send off the last two … but the procrastination aspect is alive and well …

I read this thread every day, and as I sit here in the Sonoran Desert with no rain or snow in sight and our cold temps run in the 50's, every day, I thank the lord that I left the snow shovel in Kansas City when we moved.

Well as I ramble on to the signoff, I wish you all (yall) the very best.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got to shovel my driveway this morning. There was close to 2" of snow. The snow pack report for my area is only at 86% of average.

My neighbor and I got a real late start on his She Shed. We got most of the ceiling done and will definitely have it finished tomorrow Hopefully, a good bunch of the walls as well. I was willing to keep working but he was feeling it in the knees. So we called it a day around 2pm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hoping y'all have a Happy New Year!

Welcome aboard *HIwoody*.

Anutter gray, marginal day here in WW, 46 to 52 ° F with .18 in the gauge.

WW is scheduled for 4 to 5 inches over the next week with landslide risk increasing. I'm sure the pass will be closed most of the next week. A major wind storm is scheduled for Saturday. Our over abundance of trees do not work well with powerlines in wind storms. Good time to fill up on generator gas. Looks like the 2 New Year options are slide off into oblivion or endure the holiday surge lock down as we anticipate the 50% higher infection rate of the mutant ;-(( With eternal optimism slipping away I'm ready to kiss 2021 good bye, skip over to 2022.

*Don* That Lab pup should pester the little guy for at least 2 years ;-))

That flatland, continental climate snow is great in moderation; ie, no drifting ;-)) Here in WW, heavy wet flakes compact as soon as a shoe or tire touches it and it is hard to find a spot you can move 200 feet without going up or down and nobody wears snow tires. My policy is stay home the first day. Most cars will be in the body shop or ditch the second day so it is safe to drive until a rerun starts the process all over again ;-)

I have been spirit weaned too. 1995 cataracts and neck injury by a chiropractor restarted my childhood migraine program. Migraines and hangovers don't mix well. If a hangover could wipeout a migraine that would be fantastic. Doubt it will ever happen. 2008 I had stomach surgery. They keep ya in a few days when they cut ya open. Doc asked, "Why aren't you using your pain pump?" "I'm a migraineur Doc. You can't hurt me cutting me open" was the response. Not sure what they had in the pain pump but it didn't matter one way or the other. It made no difference and I didn't feel any pain from the surgery. Those were much more pleasant issues than 2020 brought. ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all to 2021! I only hope it turns out better than 2020. It's 15° to start out the year. We're also looking at a few inches of fresh snow this afternoon.

Wishing all my friends here the very best in the new year.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

The first day of 2021 as arrived in Phoenix valley?
Have sunny 34° & 46% RH with dead still conditions at sunrise. 
Heading for cool, 63° high this afternoon.

Have Air Quality alert today again. 
Air outside is so thick you can cut it with knife this morning. Sort of yellow tinge to sky, and strong smell of burnt wood/paper and gun powder too. Reminds me foggy morning in heavily forested mountain camp ground, and too many campfires burning in small area?
Guessing reason is we had a huge amount of celebration fireworks last night in neighborhood, huge compared to past years. Folks tossed some serious stuff 200ft over their own houses, instead of venturing off to watch professional display that was cancelled by local city due Covid. Pyrotechnics used to be a big hobby for me. IMHO the magnitude of consumer firepower was impressive (and expensive). Had two neighbors 1 street away from my house in opposite directions that seemed to be having competition on biggest display? Saved me several hundred $$, but fresh air is suffering for it. 

Need this stagnate low pressure area to blow through, maybe drop some rain to improve breathing conditions. Don't ever remember the burbs where I live with this much bad air. Usually this stuff hangs over freeways due smog. Sigh, it's always something….

Dogs are fed, walked, and breakfast is finished. Too cold to work in shop right now, so looks like a nap is the best task this morning!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

The new year is here, and some people celebrated in my neck of the woods last night with fireworks, but not much. It was raining to beat the band, so it was limited…....lasted about 30-40 minutes, and that was it. It rained all night, and I woke up to rain this morning, I checked the gauge, and it had about 5" in it. Still raining now. The temp was 33 at coffee and get up time. Plenty of clabber, and now it's 37. The humidity is 94%, and the wind is very light at 2 mph. Feels like 33 out the door. The high is forecast to reach 41, but good luck with that. SNOW predicted for late tonight and tomorrow….we'll see how that turns out…..prolly nil…..!! Everyone try to have a good year. With things like they are, and have been, I'm skeptical…....!!! My wife says I'm a curmudgeon and pessimist…she's right.


----------



## bandit571

31 degrees…with a lot of freezing rain coming down…
0600 went to bed….wake-up call at 1200hrs….ugly day outside….and the view from the bathroom mirror isn't a whole lot better…..at least it is rain, and NOT snow…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently 31 and will hold pretty much right there throughout the day. We have a Special weather alert for today, Freezing rain and sleet coming in. We're expecting some downed wires and limbs. Oh Goody! It's supposed to warm up tonight to around 34 with more rain in the forecast.

Happy New Year everyone. I celebrated by shaving off my beard and stach. I was getting pretty tired of it. It was all white and my wife told me I look like an old man with it. I keep telling her, "I am an old man".

Hey, While I'm at it, what's everyone's* New Year's Resolution*? Mine is to try to keep my Blood Sugar in check. Maybe it'll help me loose some weight too.

*Grumpy Mike*, it's good to hear from you again. I was getting worried about you, not hearing from you in a while. You can't do that to this old fart.

*WW Bob*, The lab does get it's licks in on the Yorkie but, the Yorkie is worse I think. The Yorkie was bred to use in the mines in England to get rid of Rats. I think this Yorkie still has that in it's blood because she likes to run, bite at the lab and run again. The lab stumbles all over the place trying to catch the Yorkie. I'm sure when the lab gets bigger, it won't happen as much, I hope.

Funny thing happened yesterday. One of the customers that wanted a cutting board came by to pick it up. He's a K-9 cop with our local county sheriffs department and brought his cruiser with him. While he was here, the neighbors were all turning their heads to see what was going on. He noticed it too and told me that If I really want the neighbors to talk, he could throw me on the ground and cuff me. I declined of course, but we had a good laugh.

Well, that's all folks for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. No exciting news here. I missed the New years eve celebrating. I hit the rack around 10pm. I'm headed to Boise tomorrow, taking the daughter to the airport. She'll be back for the summer. I'm wondering if we'll see snow on the way back and have to spend the night in another hotel. I'm definitely going to pack for it just in case.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy New Year! Wishing the best for all of you this coming year.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy New Years you guys. We got a little ice last night, but nothing too bad. Now it's some wet snow that will end soon. No accumulation.

I'm looking forward to going home tomorrow for 4 days. Getting back to normal. All of our sick guys returning to work from the COVID.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 32 heading up to 34 and sunshine today. I'm happy to report that the ice accumulation yesterday and last night was nil. We got about 2" of wet snow last night. We have sunshine and warmer temps for the rest of the week so, I'm sure the snow will melt.

That's all folks, time to head out to the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Morning gang. It's 21° and overcast. Our 1-3" turned into 3-5" of white crap. Hopefully that'll be it for a while. We're supposed to gradually warm up a bit over the next few days.

Today we get to go help clean out step dad's house. Deb has been bugging BIL about setting a date and now he tells us this morning that today is the day. GRrrr… I wouldn't bother with it except Deb wants the dining room table. It's nothing special but better than what we have now.

Flag case #1 is almost done. Just need to add some splines and finish.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much going on here in my neck of the woods…..!! Rather dull, if you ask me.

It's 35 out the door, and that'll be the high for today. Humidity is at 90% cause some snow flurries are falling now.

Wind is at 0 mph., and it's clabbered over heavily. No snow sticking, as you can barely see it. Feels like 35….!!

We did nothing on New Years day…..Hung around the ole cassa, had a good meal, and some t.v. Went to bed.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 30s, drab, dreary, overcast….better than being snowed in…..

Wondering if the floor is done drying…









Glued it down to the slips…









May work on some dividers for the inside of this box….and then see about the two lid panels….have to plane a bevel on the edges of them..









So they match the "roof" angle/pitch…..I even picked up a few latches for the lids…









We'll see how the day goes….late night, last night….watching the football game….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring winter day in Phoenix:
Started off with 36° this morning. High of 62° with 20% RH this afternoon.

Air quality alert extended through tonight, but AQ is much better today; fine particulate count is only 57 today, instead of 200 yesterday.

Spent a couple hours in shop today. 
Cut groove(s) in sides for bottom panel in blanket chest, and found the cedar I had stashed away too. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Real easy trip to Boise and back. Good roads and only one jerk truck driver who nearly ran the wife off the road. I was trying to take a snooze. Boy, did I get woke up good for the last 50 miles.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Paused for nap yesterday after posting, waiting for supper time; woke up 12 hours later. 
Looks like I missed dinner? :-(0)

Have widely scattered dark, clear skies full of stars, 37° & 47% RH right now. 
Feels like 31°? Forecast suggests 63° high later today?

Now what do I with myself? Caught up on news. Nothing good on TV. Can not make noise in shop.
Hmm, maybe IF working on HER blanket chest she won't get mad about noise? 
If I don't post again, at least you know reason…...

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

There is a site on Youtube…Jamel, aka, Jamal…..that will play the OLDER music videos, and other pre-video recordings….and then shows a reaction to it….Grand Funk Railroad, LIVE, in 1969…..for one….

IF you find this site….be prepared for a LONG stay…..has a long of posts. Remember, back then, the music was indeed LOUD. 2 thumbs up!

Depending on the football games, today…..may head to the shop, instead…..

35 overcast degrees outside….might even hit 40 this afternoon…..still 30 degrees too cold for me…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Almost the same weather report as *WI Mike*, we got a few inches of snow last night and the temp is warming up over the next week. This morning it is 31 warming up to 35 with scattered sunshine.

*Burly Bob*, glad you made it back with only one scare from the road demons.

I watched football all weekend long starting on Friday. Some good games and some not so good. But, that's what I like about college football.

That's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining this morning, washing all the snow away. The neighbors have small lake growing in their yard. It could hit 42 later today.

This afternoon where packing up Christmas and get back to normal life. The house is nice and quiet from all the company. Just the way I like it.

Have a great day, friends.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

And a happy new Year to Y'all …
uneventful happenings in my area, the dog finally came out from under the bed after the fireworks and gunfire, and he then attacked his food dish, ... so all is well in our household.

*B BoB* Glad that your trip was safe and SWMBO got you home safe and sound … God love the women that take such good care of us.

Well my son took down the tree and closed up Christmas at our house, and put us back to normal … if there is any normality in our house with two bachelors over 50 and well over 50 sharing the same roof.

nothing new from the shop, not even any new saw dust … boo.

I'm not a football fan so it's off to watch some movies on Netflix.


----------



## Firewood

It's 32° and foggy. Visibility is down to .75 miles and getting worse. Fog is condensing and freezinf on some of the roads and bridges.

Spend most of the day at son's house helping him with some drawers. He only has a job site saw and no dado blade, so cutting the joints was a bit challenging. The blade elevation doesn't lock and seemed to be drifting a bit. I convinced him it would be best to hold off until he can bring the parts to my shop to clean up and finish cutting the joints.

Deb spent another day helping her step brother clean out the house. He has a brother who has been totally useless in getting this done. So our work is not done yet.

No football watching here either. We went to dinner with my son and his wife and saw the last few minutes of the Packers giving Chicago a pretty good spanking.

*Bandit* - Last time my grandson was here he went through and took most of my old albums we still had packed away. Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd, and some I won't ever admit were mine. LOL

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another stupendous MONDAY morning! 
(especially our Monday loving *Bandit*, lol)

Another boring winter day in Phoenix:
Temperatures just a little warmer than yesterday, and finally hitting the averages for this time of year.
Have widely scattered dark, clear skies, 37° & 50% RH @6:30 am.
Feels like 32°. Forecast suggests 68° high later today. Expecting highs in 70's rest of week. 

Still alive after early morning shop noise yesterday. 
Managed to make bottom panel for blanket chest, and then glued the 5 sided carcass together. Replaced a broken door trim panel on truck rcvd as Christmas present, and then started scraping/sanding glue residue. Busy day.

In the #IAMAKLUTZ department: 
Despite my best effort; top of box opening is 1/16" out of square corner to corner, while the bottom panel kept thing even below. Hope nobody notices. Also ran out of TBIII in middle of gluing, and all I had available was TB II extend to finish the job. Once a Klutz, always a Klutz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Monday….Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday blows in….

otherwise, morning to ya….waiting on Caffeine to wake up, and get both eyes open,,,,pills for Breakfast…..feels like George Jetson…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Woke up to the smell of coffee cooking. By the time I hit the toilet, it was done. Stumbled to the kitchen, looked out the window, and heavy fog was lingering. Couldn't hardly see across the road, or much of the woods. It was 30 at the time, and cold out as I went to get the wheely bend from the street. The sun is just now peeking through. It should be cleared up by 11:30. It's now 39, and heading to 54 (?). The humidity is at 91%, and 0 wind….hence the fog. Still have low visibility. Cold again tonight with a low of 30. Rain Wed., and a 70% chance of snow Thrusday.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's breezy and rainy here. It might get to 40.

So I'm helping my neighbor and trying to get this shed done with as little expense as possible. Wouldn't you know he's going to have to buy a whole roll of insulation for a 6' section. I'm trying to find someone with a small bit of insulation, but boy I've been out of the loop for quite a while. Maybe we can work around this till I find someone who can help.

I see the stock market is falling. Sort of what I figured would happen. Not to optimistic about the future.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## HIwoody

Aloha all! Good evening to those on the east coast as HI enters the afternoon.
81 deg F today, light trade winds from Alaska keeping things comfortably cool for ww projects.

BTW - in case anyone is interested about the active volcano in Hawaii, it's on the Big Island (the southernmost, the youngest and largest of the 8 islands). Some fun facts that I still get asked about from relatives and friends on the US mainland:
- the islands are NOT sinking into the ocean! In fact, the volcano lava is actually making more land mass as the magma surfaces from the earth's mantle
- we sold all our grass skirts in 1959 when it bacame our last state
- Koa (Acacia koa Gray.) continues to be our most prized exotic hardwood
- with winter coming, big surf is still a big tourist draw as we watch the pros ride waves taller than a 4 story building

stay safe ya'll
-


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'm sitting here basking in our warm 32 degree temp this morning. The snow is melting just a wee bit as our afternoon temps have been in the mid 30's. Today it should warm up to around 35 again.

Rick, I love the southern lingo. My wife tells me things I've never heard before as she was raised in West by God Virginia (and she can come up with some Zingers) but, this last thing you said has me stumped. What is a "wheely bend" ?

HiWoody, it's good to hear from you again. I like the information you gave us. What does that wood look like?
"Koa (Acacia koa Gray.) continues to be our most prized exotic hardwood"

Well, I've gotta go for now. The wife wants to do some errands this morning. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Having a Snow Day….crap was coming down in small flakes, almost like a fog….maybe 1/8" staying on the ground.

Errands ran….a bit "Greasy" out on the streets….

Maybe after a spot of Lunch….I may try the shop….we'll see.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## HIwoody

Good afternoon eastcoasters…goodmorning westcoasters…
74degF today, breezy winds, 10% chance of light showers throughout the day

Dwelch- I cant describe Koa any better than https://koawoodranch.com/blogs/news/what-is-koa

I don't work alot with it as its becoming much more scarce and expensive to get rough slabs but I do use it for special picture frames and boxes because of it's figuring…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Afternoon!

Was chilly 37° this morning in Phoenix east valley, but it's nice now.
Sunny 67° & 20% RH just after lunch. Heading for high of 70° today.

Spent all yesterday running errands. 
Drama for your amusement:
Was looking for Titebond II fluorescent wood glue, but seems no one in town stocks it. Has to be shipped, even local commercial Wurth or EH Bradley outlets don't keep any size jug/pail in stock. Stopped at WilsonArt laminate distributor while I was in area, and the Type II PVA adhesive they list in catalog with UV dye is not stocked locally. RooGlue has had decent reviews and type II superbond has UV dye tracer. Sherwin Williams is listed as stocking distributor in Phoenix, but warehouse claims to never sell/stock any.

UV dye PVA been on my 'want to try' list since I saw it mentioned in LJ forums several times. Needed glue, so I looked for it. Now I wonder what is wrong with it? Pricing is same or less than TB II/III, but is more expensive than type I commercial shop would use. What makes it so hard to find as stocked/used product. 
Never a dull day in life of a Klutz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More marginal gray days here in WW, 40 to 46 ° F with .21 in the gauge with more on the way. We have had 5.5" in the last few days with more on the way. Pass closed or chains required every day, Small craft alerts, winter storm warnings, flood watches and landslide alerts with high winds part time. WE pretty well have everything but tornadoes and freezing cold.

Power was out about 5 minutes a couple days ago. The weather station would not reconnect. It took about 2 hours to figure it out and get it done. I can't believe I remember enough to do it ;-) It took a week and a half when it was new including sending it to the factory for a repair and a trip to my internet provider's store to eat their hind ends out about the lousy customer service that would not tell me how to turn off the 5G so the station could connect to 2.4G ;( The guy finally wrote down a web address to access my modem to get it done. Glad I didn't have to go through that again! ;-))

*CAptK* Thanks for mentioning Titebond II fluorescent wood glue. Looks like a good deal. Seems like it would be popular.

*HIwoody* Why did they have to give up grass skirts to become a state? That doesn't seem fair ;-)

*BBob* I was worried about you with the weather system here. Glad it didn't reach that far south. You probably would have needed snowshoes to search for a motel! ;-( Christmas rush being over, I went to the PO to ship today. I will PM a tracking number.


----------



## bandit571

31 foggy degrees outside…about half of this morning's snowfall has…vanished….GOOD!

Laundry Detail, again today…..more shoptime for me!










Its getting there….


----------



## HIwoody

*Bob in WW* After Elvis' Blue Hawaii, the grass skirt biz was outsourced to Taiwan….hahaha


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 25° with 1/4 mile visibility and freezing fog. The sun came out a bit yesterday, but I was stuck inside helping step brother clean out the house. I think we finally have that behind us.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another balmy morning with temps at 34 degrees. The expected high for today is 35.

*HiWoody*, that is some pretty wood. I'll bet it's expensive if it's getting scarce. Thanks for the info though. What other wood can you use there on the island? I'm sure palm trees aren't very good as a wood source.

*Bandit*, the box turned out quite nice. I love working with Red Cedar. It's pretty wood when it's finished.

I have to tell you guys that the "new" DeWalt planner I bought last year is really nice. I've used it a lot and it pushes the wood chips out pretty nice. But, I have to change out the chip bin often. I'm getting a stock pile of boxes of wood chips. Now to just get rid of the chips.

Well, that's all I have for now gang, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….32 cloudy degrees outside….going to stay that way for about the next week, or so….rather boring, actually…...we like boring weather, as opposed to snow storms…


----------



## Grumpymike

'mornin to all the LJ friends out there … It's 56 degrees here in the west desert valley at 9:55 under the usual clear blue skies with just a few puffy clouds here and there. There is 30 % humidity which is just a bit high for us, but, that means that the wood I have stacked out by the shop is about ready to put on the lathe …

What do you do with all the sawdust that collects in your shop??

I have a pile out back of the shop about 30 feet away from the building,and as the wind spreads some of it around, I water the rest of it about once a month to let it compost … It's been about 100 days since we have had any measurable rain here, so I water.
My pile is about 3 feet high and 5 feet in diameter … and it never seems to grow any bigger than that … Go figger.
And I have 2-1/2 acres to cover with sawdust, so I'd better get busy …

Well the Esty store has surprised me again … Two items sold in the same day!!! I have never in the last five years had two items sell in the same day. I just hope that this trend keeps up …


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang,

Finished the insulation with the neighbor on a very positive note. I was really concerned that at the tail end he was going to have to buy a roll of insulation to fill a 6' space and have to store the rest it for years. As luck would have it, He bought the first 3 rolls that covered 32 lineal feet per roll. He was going to have to buy 2 more and still need 6'. We got another 2 rolls to install. As I was about to finish the last strip and noticed I had a sizeable amount left in the first roll. Turns out we got a roll that had 88+'. We finished the whole job with nothing left over and had to return the second roll. What stroke of luck.

Wish I could say the same thing for working my shop that afternoon. I was prepping the cutting board panel on my out feed/assembly table. Ended up pulling out a 4 1/2 plane and went to town on it. There was one of my bowls on the table saw extension. The vibration and banging around caused it to move off the table, hit the floor and separate the base from the sides. It's fixable, but that's a job for next week.

Today I get to tackle the opposite side of the panel. It's a real workout.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby this morning as the low about 36. The humidity is at 56%, but the wind is blowing slightly at 11 mph. People around my neck of the woods are burning leaves, and it stinks the air up. Can't stand to smell that crap.

We have a weather front moving in around noon time today, and it will bring some rain today and last all night till about 5:00 a.m. when it's supposed to turn to snow. We have a National Weather Advisory for my county…We'll see. The high will get to 46 w/ heavy clabber hanging in the air…!!!

HIWoody…..That's some purdy wood. The only time I've ever seen it was on guitars. I know that Martin Guitar Co. builds (or used to build) guitars made of Koa wood. It was one of their cheaper line of guitars compared to more expensive guitars made of walnut sides and backs /w a Sitka spruce top, or Mahogany backs and sides, and spruce tops…...!! That was the D-28 and D-18 styles…...!!

Don…..A little trivia: My d-i-l is from Maine, and up there they call a trash container on wheels a wheely bin. They say…" I'm taking the wheely bin down the dough yad", which means they are taking the garbage container down the driveway to place on the curb. A dough yad (sp) is a driveway…..!! People from Maine have a different language….lol… But they also think we talk funny, especially someone (like me) with a Southern drawl…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was 21° cloudy and nearly calm when I went out for my walk this morning. Still a little foggy, but some areas are pretty dense compared to us. Makes the trees all frosty.

Spent yesterday afternoon at the ER. My heart rate was rather high the last few days with no apparent reason and I had an odd sensation in my arm, so doc told me to get it checked out. Found nothing they could pin it on. Now all is back to normal. And covid test was negative. Go figure.

Will hopefully get the first flag case finished today. Now that I know the drill I can get the other two done. Then a recipe box.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

31 foggy, cloudy degrees outside, this morning….but we are still…SNOW FREE!

Will wait and see what today will involve…..

Season's Greetings to Gunny, today….


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like about 1/2" of snow on the ground. It's warming up fast and should be gone by noon. I'm only going to make path to the garage for 'Stick in the Mud' before she goes to work.

I'll be cutting down the cutting board into strips for the final glue up this morning and hopefully getting it into clamps by noon.

Have a great day all.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly cloudy with a temp of 35 which is the high for today.

*Grumpy Mike*, I've sold three items off Etsy lately and I sure wish that trend would keep up as well.

*Rick*, I think it's interesting the different languages we speak in out own county. When I was in the Army, the boys from Texas and elsewhere in the south, called soft drinks "Soder Water" and "Cokes" no matter what type of soft drink they had or wanted whether it was a Coca Cola or Dr. Pepper, it was all Coke. LOL In the north, or at least in my neck of the woods, we call it "pop". Another interesting thing I noticed while I was in Tennessee was that wire basket with wheels you push around in the store is called a "buggy". In my neck of the woods, it's called a "Grocery Cart". It all works if you can get your message across.

I've said enough for now, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, ER without results is scary, stay well! It's been chilly the past few mornings, a little below 32 then warming into the mid to upper 40's, makes for getting out and getting work done a little slower.

I remember calling soda "pop" then moving from the midwest to the south and it was soda, then back north to OH and it was pop again, most recently having escaped OH and back south it's soda again. It's funny how definitions and accepted practices can vary in different parts of the country, sometimes wildly. Some parts of the country encourage criminal disobedience by people they favor to the point of funding it. Then the opposition doing the same thing only far less severe and with far less property damage and the same behavior is admonished, go figure. When I called soda "pop" moving south from the midwest in middle school some looked at me like I was crazy in an almost unaccepting manner but it was from conditioning. Calling it pop does seem nondescriptive except when used in context (usually) but soda removes some ambiguity.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I finally got the last glue up done on this monster cutting board. I came up short. It was suppose to be 23"x26, I finished at 22 1/4" x 26 3/16". I'm pretty sure it will satisfy the wife's cousin. No one seems to complain about things I give them.

The snow's gone and I'm pooped. It's been a long day.


----------



## bandit571

Lord of the Rings?









Second coat is now drying….









Thinking maybe a way to carry Condiments out to the Grill, this summer?









Room for all kinds of seasonings….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It's been cold, but not extreme. Not much rain or snow to speak of, but a little of both.
I still have no engine for my mill, so that sits silent. I've sold a bunch of wood so my kiln was empty. I loaded a bunch of walnut and cherry and oak. I have more to load and then turn it on.

I bought a router bit set to make rail and stile 6 panel doors, so once I get some walnut dry for that I will be building a 6 panel walnut door for my master bath. I get home from work tomorrow morning and get to open that bit set.

Mike, that's scary, but I'm glad you're well again.

Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 30° and cloudy. Still cloudy. Sure could use a peak of the sun.

*Bandit* - That's another great looking box you got there.

*Bbob* - Just tell them it was wood movement that made it narrower.

Here in Wisconsin soda is soda. Not pop. If you don't drink soda, you look for a bubbler for a drink of water.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful in WW tomorrow with Ol' Sol out and about with temps topped at 47° F. I went for a 2.5 mile walk today since the 6 or 7 inches of rain the last week took a break.

Soda, pop, Coke vs coke vs soda pop and looking for a bubbler to find water? I turned 21 here in WW. Going into a local tavern in Southern Idaho asking for a "scooner" was like speaking Latin ;-) I think a double shot with a water back should be universal language, but maybe not?

That night in the tavern I ran into a kid that was a year ahead in school. WE had some of the same classes when I started college. He had to play catchup from HS ;-) I dropped out to get in the trade when our math professor with a PhD on his EE advised me he was teaching because engineering did not pay well and there weren't many jobs. That kid was barely able to pass chemistry and he had become a chemical engineer! ;-)

Those interesting symptoms of heart and stroke can be a bit concerning. Keep your eye on it *Mike*. In first aid class we had a perpetual heart attack for an instructor. He had lots of them. His were several days in process. If he was busy he might wait a couple days to go to the hospital. He was a medic, so I suppose he knew what he was doing. Not recommended. Heart attacks can take a couple weeks to develop sometimes.

*Bandit* That is a nice box for sure. Lord of the Rings is a god name. Easy to lock with the rings opening opposite directions. ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

We're guaranteed some rain today and mid 30's.

Mike, that heart thing must have a bit unnerving. We've taken the wife to the ER a few times for skipping heart beats.
We never have been given a good explanation or treatment option.

Bandit I never have worked with cedar. Your box looks nice and I really like your hardware.

Bill I look forward to seeing your raised panel doors. A piece of advice, Straight square panels. Don't try anything fancy. First time out of the box I made doors with a scalloped top rail. What an incredible PITA, and very unnerving.
You have to feed the scallop through the panel bit without using a fence providing you multiple opportunities to screw up and/or have the piece torn out of your hands. Never doing those again, period!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries there Bob. These will be 1 3/8 thick. Everything will be square.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 23° this morning and brighter than it has been. But it won't last long. At least it's not snowing.

Thanks for all the kind words regarding this heart thing. Not sure what was going on, but all seems fine now. I have a follow-up with the cardiologist on Monday. We'll see what he says.

I finished the first flag case and will be starting the other two next. I am happy with the assembly but not so much with the wood choice. I used some lumber I've been lugging around forever and a day. It was Deb's dad's that came along with the shop. I used some for the urn I made and was happy with that, but this piece has some stains that go all the way through the boards. They ended up getting darker with the finish. GRrrr… Sine this is a gift, I won't charge anything for the added "touches". I'm not sure what wood this is. It looks like mahogany but smells like spanish cedar when I cut it.

*WWBob* - Here We have a boilermaker. A shot of brandy with a beer chaser. Brandy seems to be more popular here than other parts of the country.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

25 cloudy Degrees outside…..might be going on a Rust Hunt Road Trip, today..

Morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like a beautiful bluebird day outside but quite frosty. Had to make a trip to the grocery store late last night, black ice all the way across town. Slipped on the ice at my gate and almost broke my keister. It's 26 right now and may hit 40.

It's clean up day in the shop and prepping for the next projects. Getting rid of a bunch of small half finished projects and a picture frame for a photo Daughter took of Duke shortly before we put her down.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## HIwoody

Aloha all!
High of 77degF today in Honolulu, no coastal precipitation except for occasional morning sprinkles in the mountains forecasted…

*Firewood* - please post some pics of your flag cases, I plan to replace my father's flag case that my sis quickly purchased several yrs ago when he passed and I wasn't into woodworking as much.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

The word for today: COLD…...!! No rain, no snow, no kind of precipitation…..Just cold…....It's 34 now, and the high was 37, so yea, it's cold. Humidity is at 67%, and NE winds at 3 mph. Did I mention it's cold…..!!


----------



## bandit571

The sun came out about..noonish today….still too cold for me…..Spent the day on a Road Trip….NEED NAP!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, it's 43 chilly degrees here in the North West Phoenix Valley at 8 AM … My weather station says that there are a few clouds about , but I cannot see them … We are at 35% humidity.

Hey *firewood*. my guess is that wood is Sepele … And yes please posy some pictures … Please


----------



## bandit571

25 bright and SUNNY degrees outside the windows….still about 40 degrees too cold, for me…

Boss wants to go to Wall E World, later today…..will see what happens..

Morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,,

The good word for today: Much colder than yesterday…..!! The low this morning at coffee time was 26 with mostly clabbered skies. It's now 33 with like conditions, and the humidity is at 62%. Winds are light at 4 mph, and it feels like 30 out the door. The high will only get to 36, so we're close to that now.

My wife left yesterday morning to go pick up her mom and bring her back here to stay a couple of weeks. It's a 736 mile drive to West Texas about a 100 miles South of Amarillo. Takes about 12 hours to get there. A winter storm warning was forecast to hit there w/ snow about 1--3". She wouldn't listen to me. Sent me a text this morning showing about 3" of snow on the ground. Was planning to come home tomorrow, and now she's stuck there until the ice and snow melts or roads are cleared, which will be several days, as the temps are not going to get above freezing. I tried to warn her, but she's bull headed, and won't listen to me….!! She was supposed to be back in time to open her salon, but that ain't going to happen. I guess I'll see her when I see her.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Sunny, cold and windy here. We won't see any snow till Tuesday. It's beginning to look like more drought again this year.

That monster cutting board is out the clamps sanded up and waiting for my neighbor to get back from Boise with a
quart of that Arm r seal salad bowl finish. In the mean time I'm moving on to other projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More marginal gray days coming to WW, 37 to 49 ° F with .09 in the gauge. Looking forward to the Pro Am at Pebble Beach in early February. Not really a golf fan, but the sunshine and landscaping will give hope that there is an end to the gray days.

Went for my 3 mile walk yesterday. I saw a kid about 12 wearing shoes with heels on wheels. He was walking a dog. He pointed his toes up and let the dog pull him ;-)

LB called with good news about my niece. She was born with a heart defect. After a lifetime of concern and surgery, she has been on the transplant waiting list. She was elevated to high priority a couple weeks ago. Yesterday she received a young, low mileage 16 year old heart.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….25 cloudy, dreary degrees outside…...Normal Monday weather..yuck. At least, there is NO SNOW..


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we might get a little snow tonight. I'm hoping for more than a little. Snow pack report is 93% of average. Several of the reporting sites close to me aren't even up to 80%. I'm hoping for a big change over the next couple of months. More drought is not what this part of the country needs.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got a question for any of you. I had a friend pick up a can of General Finishes Salad bowl finish at Woodcraft in Boise. Seems that they have changed the name. I was assured it is the same product by a different name. I read a Woodcraft review that says it's a different recipe. Can any of you confirm or deny this? Tomorrow I'm going to give it a test run on a piece of Cherry. Why Cherry? The last time I made cutting boards Cherry always seems to absorb the finish more and longer than any other wood. I figure this will be a good test. I sure hope they are not cutting corners to reduce production costs. I really liked the product I used several years ago.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I ve got a question for any of you. I had a friend pick up a can of General Finishes Salad bowl finish at Woodcraft in Boise. Seems that they have changed the name. I was assured it is the same product by a different name. I read a Woodcraft review that says it s a different recipe. Can any of you confirm or deny this? Tomorrow I m going to give it a test run on a piece of Cherry. Why Cherry? The last time I made cutting boards Cherry always seems to absorb the finish more and longer than any other wood. I figure this will be a good test. I sure hope they are not cutting corners to reduce production costs. I really liked the product I used several years ago.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I don't know about the newly labeled stuff you are talking but Charles Neil as some insight on what General Finishes Salad Bowl finish is. It may surprise you.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*BurlyBob* 
Have not used salad bowl finish in couple years? 
Don't like it on cutting boards, as it is film finish. Stuff behaved just like Arm-R-Seal for me? 
2nd coat created a glossy plastic film. 
It's OK for serving bowls, and chemical resistant enough to tolerate holding spicy salsa without a ramekin cup for entire day too. But film damages to easy for use on a real cutting board.
I use Tried and True Original Wood Finish on anything related to food. Polymerized linseed oil and wax formula. Use one coat plus mineral oil for cutting boards. 2-3 coats solo for decorative bowls, and such. Easy clean, easy renewal if needed.

Weather last couple days has been same boring winter weather: 
Lots of sunshine, no rain, highs in mid 60's and lows in mid 30's. 

Slim chance of rain tomorrow as new front passes through, then high temp in middle 70's forecast rest of week. 

Spent some time in shop last couple days working on blanket chest. Managed to step on my Klutz and ruin several 3"w x 50"l hunks of 8/4 cherry on router table. Was milling with large bracket foot bit, and fence moved while I was cutting and I didn't notice. Not once, but twice. The result was too much material removed and giants hunks of wood missing from profile. Having previously owned/used shaper(s) with feeder, really wish I had one for this project. sigh 
Was out of 8/4 cherry, had to visit lumber yard and pay way too much for a replacement stick. Prepped a couple more molding blanks, and was able to get everything milled today. Little sore from jointing edges with the 608 today, but it is the good kind of sore. ;-)

Hoping to miter some corners, add some splines, and begin plinth assembly next work session?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

BTW Covid news?

Learned yesterday Covid took 2 more from Klutz family tree in Ohio. My deceased mothers brother and a sister both passed 1 day apart. Only one brother/uncle left alive in my families oldest generation now. On my wife's side, we are down to only her father too. Sucks being old and being ravaged by a virus.

My oldest son has been temp furloughed from his part time work at SW due Covid. His asymptomatic room mate tested positive during a pre-travel screening test. They were going skiing next weekend and group travel club required a negative test. Son's test was negative, waiting on 2nd validation test now since his room mate was positive. SW wants him stay home, retesting every 3 days till his room mate is negative, and might let him back at work with 2 negative tests back to back. He has been working massive 35-40hrs week since Thanksgiving due Covid spike within area and his SW store staff. College classes start back up soon, and he's sort happy to have extra time off work, despite the reason? He made me chuckle when he expressed his happiness, probably the only way I am going to laugh about Covid. 

Be safe outside, if you dare to venture out!


----------



## Firewood

It's 27° and cloudy again. Still. At least it ain't snowing. I skipped my walk this morning as the wind chill was at 9°. I have my limits. So I did 30 minutes on the recumbent bike instead.

I saw the cardiologist today. He was happy with all the test results from my er visit. Said elevated heart rate could have been stress, anxiety, yadada yadada. He wants me to get a heart scan, so that's next on my list.

*Grumpy Mike* - I'm pretty sure it's not sapele. I think it's too soft for that. I'll get some pics posted soon for you and *HIwoody*

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* Many moons ago before life went on the side rail I was planning to make a bunch of cutting boards. As I recall the recipe was to oil the board once a day for a week, once a week for a month and then maybe once a month a few times, not sure. After it was in use, it was once or twice a year to maintain. I think that was mineral oil but not sure. It is probably in a thread on LJ somewhere.

Temps the same, rain 1.25" today, same tomorrow. I know we have had 2 feet of rain this fall and winter. I forgot about a plastic box about 2 feet deep I had outside. I was full. Maybe I see if it refills by late March? ;-)

*CAptK* The health department here told me they do not recommend retesting because I could remain positive for 2 or 3 months after the 2 weeks. Positive without being contagious. Go figure, eh? ;-) On a skiing resort note; I see in the paper that a resort in Northern Idaho shut down because too many skiers were ignoring the distancing, masks and threatening the employees. Looks like civility may be on its last legs in this country ;-(


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the temp here is around the freezing mark and is expected to reach 34 today. Tomorrow and Thursday, it's supposed to reach near 40 then the bottom drops out again.

*Burly Bob*, I recently made a bunch of cutting boards and for the first few I made, I used a paste that was given to me by *Grumpy Mike*. After that, I used Mineral Oil and Mineral Oil Wax I purchased from Amazon. They both work great however, I liked G Mike's stuff better.

That's all folks, It's time to head out to the shop. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for all the advice. I watched the video AG recommended. Think I'm going to stick with that advice, pretty hard to argue with Charles Neil.

We got snow coming down nice and hard. It's suppose to warm up this afternoon and start raining. So this might be gone in no time. At least it's building the snow pack.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter marginal gray day here in WW, 44 to 55 ° F with 1.93" in the gauge with more on the way.

My niece with the heart transplant will be in the hospital for 3 months. I doubt there is a more serious surgery. It stopped and they restarted it. Spooky days here in WW.

My hearing aids are 7 years old. The warranty is 5 years. They work fine but minor parts wear out. The manufacturer will not allow the retailer to make minor repairs. Definitely a scam against the customers to generate sales. Reminds me of Apple not having any replacement batteries forcing new phone sales. This nasty management policy started over a century ago when the first light bulbs did not burn out. They fixed that in sort order and the corporate bonuses have gone through the roof!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another typical sunny winter day in Phoenix. High as cool 66°, morning low 36°. 
Humidity swings between middle teens in afternoon, and ~35% overnight. 
Have 47°, 27% RH, and dark right now. 

*Bob* Sending prayers for your niece and speedy recovery.

Worked in shop while it was warmest late this afternoon. ;-)
Managed to finish bracket foot molding, and dry fit it for blanket chest base. 
PIP of it upside down on box checking sizing.








Sort of plain looking to my eyes, and decided it needs a bead detail (under the strap), and some trim molding too. Will be task for next session. 

How about strange observation:
Remember I was looking for TB II florescent glue? Still don't have any. Strange part?
Was playing with my scorpion hunting UV LED flashlight last weekend while sanding, and realized normal TB II Extend glue glows green with black light? 















UV light is too strong for Samsung S20 camera night vision, and only center is properly captured in pic. To naked eye the entire side with obvious glue wipe stain, glows green when exposed to UV. Was even able to see a finger print and faint green lines in the panel glue joints using TB III. 
Queue the Twilight Zone theme music .......

Guess I don't need any TB II florescent glue after all?

Makes me really curious: Does your PVA glue glow in dark?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K. that blanket chest is looking real nice. Sorry I can't help with the UV light question.

We got some snow yesterday and during the night it warmed up, rained and the snow is gone. It's suppose warm up to 44 today. Incredible! This suppose to be winter and winter means snow.

I'm half way finished with a raised relief sign for above the entrance to my shop/garage. I'll burn the background to contrast with the letters. When I post it you guys are going to get a real chuckle. It's something I dreamed up laying awake some months back.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Quite nice out this a.m. The low was 37, and quickly started warming up. Took a shower, and when I got out it it had already warmed up to 45. Plenty of sun, winds at 6 mph., and the humidity is at 55%. The high will get to 55 today…...!! Sure wish I could make good use of the nice temp, like being in the shop, or on the water…..Not..!! The low tonight will dip to 35…..No moisture in sight for a good spell. That's all I have for now. No exciting news to tell.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CK, I'm sure sorry to hear about the hit your famiky has taken,
So many in this country are wrapped up so tight in their rights that they forget that sometimes one's rights infringe on the rights of another. We need to work together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On a happy note, I have an appointment for my first dose tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was warmer yesterday morning at ~36 when the bus came after an overcast night, last night was clear and it was only 25 at the bus stop this morning. Fortunately it has been dry the past few days so I can do a little shed work when my body will allow, my back is good for moving dirt every other day, if I try to move a few yards in consecutive days I'm down and out for at least three days trying to recover. Having the ground freeze dirt just turns it into mud so I played inside putting up lights yesterday evening and today.

Personal right infringing on others has always been a problem from "peaceful" protests that were supported by one group then admonished by the same group when those protesting didn't share their same agenda. 2nd amendment rights have been teetering on the brink of extinction for quiet some time and as we speak 1st amendment rights are going away as private media resorts to fascism. The 14th amendment no longer means anything as of today 1/13/21, a day that will go down in history, if accurate recordings of history are still allowed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No vaccine around here yet but some areas not too far away have it. I'll still be on the tail end of those offered given my age and the fact that I'm around people as infrequently as possible.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday I put a coat of finish on the top side of the cutting board and put in the sun to dry. The temps are really low here and humidity is quite high. Four hours later it's dry and now has a 3/16" cup. I set it up on some homemade bench dog and put quite a bit of weight on the crown of the bow. I'm hoping it flattens out. No telling what's going to happen when it gets to it's new home in Lake Havasu.

Partly cloudy here headed to low 40's


----------



## bandit571

31 partly sunny degrees outside….the "Calm before the Storm of the Century" ( IF you believe the Weather Guess-timators on the News….)

Have a couple tools to rehab….next Laundry Detail…
Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 70° & 15% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
Beautiful afternoon day. Wished I could be in shop, but SWMBO banned me from shop for awhile.

My inner Klutz rained all over the shop yesterday, and ended up in ER for couple hours. :-(
Swiped my pinky finger across 3/16" radius beading router bit spinning 20K rpm. Only 3 stitches, but that is because I have bead shaped groove like this: 








missing on inside/top of finger. 
Not a fan of gruesome injury pics, so here is 'PG' version.








Really lucky I guess; as small carbide size missed bone, ligaments, finger pad, or anything important. Supposed to follow up with hand specialist in 2 days for possible reconstruction/repair of missing hunk. But can not get an appointment for 10 days? sigh.

Only thing that really hurts is my pride (unless I bump my finger into something). :-(0)

#IAMAKLUTZ, as I get splinters simply walking past lumber, and sharpened chisels ALWAYS roll off the bench onto my leg or foot. Been to ER for many other stupid things, mostly sports injuries when I was young and agile, lately is has been migraine headaches. But I am typically 300% cautious around power tools or sharp edges. Wife noted that in the 15 years we've been married, this is first time to ER for shop accident. 
Truth is, this was my virgin ER visit related to wood/metal shop accident. 

Doc says I get brownie points for working so hard I was injured working on gift for wife. Pretty sure it will be other way around? Every time she looks at the darn chest, all she will remember is taking this klutz to ER and I shed blood to make it. At least when kids inherit the chest, they have a story to tell the grand kids?

Was not going to share this embarrassing event, but at least now you have proof: 
I am the Captain of the Klutz in my house. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ouch Capt! My uncle doesn't have the cognitive ability he used to but was still pushing the envelope pretty hard until a little over a year ago, he had a really nasty kickback from the table saw. No one believed he didn't touch the blade as it ripped him up pretty good to the point of needing a skin graft. He's very lucky he didn't loose multiple fingers and it was all preventable with a splitter or jig.

I hope your ban is only temporary and you learned enough to never have to visit the ER again due to woodworking injuries.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn Capt K, that really sucks. Here's hoping you heal up and get repaired. About 25 years ago I nipped the tip of my index finger. Man it hurt like sin. I've become fanatical about avoiding high speed moving cutters. Maybe tomorrow night you can dull the pain with an adult beverage or several.










So this is my solution to take the bow/cup out of that cutting board. Those boxes contain approx 4k-45k of 230 grain cast bullets. Those long metal things are ingots of linotype at around 35lbs each. I'm figuring there's between 175lbs-200lbs sitting on that cutting board. Right now the cutting board is flat. I've decided to let is sit over night and see if it cups the other way and springs back flat after I remove the weight. Shoot me an opinion.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful in WW with Ol' Sol out and about and temps running 35 to 52° F. And the rains came late .02" the last few minutes of the day.

Get well quick *CaptK.* Glad it missed all the important parts!

*BBob* Did you finish both sides the same?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 30° this morning. And still overcast. We had some rain that changed to snow over night. Didn't amount to much, but they are promising more snow later today/tomorrow. We've barely seen the sun in the last week.

*WWBob* - I hope your niece pulls through without too many difficulties. Heart transplant has to be the scariest.

*CaptK* - I'm glad to hear your accident wasn't more serious. It happens SO fast. I've had a couple runs to the ER for shop-related injuries, but none with power tools. I usually think through the steps I want to do on power tools, but honestly, I could do better at that.

*Bbob* - I too was curious about how you finished each side. I'm thinking if it's still bowed, put it back in the window with the other side up for a bit and it may even out. But you wouldn't get as much exercise moving those weights.

*BBYetti* - They are saying the general public may not see a vaccine until late spring or early summer. IMHO, thee government needs to walk away from this and leave in the hands of the professionals. I get it there should be a priority to some level, but to have all prisoners in the same group as those over 70? They are so consumed in following a priority list that they can't get them dispensed. Wisconsin has been shipped nearly 400,000 dosed but has only administered 176,000 of them.

Stay safe and healthy (and calm) everyone


----------



## bandit571

36 snowy degrees outside this dreary morning…..yuck


----------



## Firewood

Did my 3 mile walk and wanted to report it's slicker be than snot out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Youch that hurts. Glad it's not worse. Those router accidents happen so fast.
34 snowy degrees here. Supposed to snow all day, but not amount to much. Maybe an inch, but it'll melt pretty quick.


----------



## BurlyBob

To answer the questions about finishing the both sides. Please don't tell me that only doing on side is the reason it bowed, please. I only did the bottom first and let it dry over night before I did the top side. I'm headed out to check on it shortly. If it doesn't flatten out I'm going to be really disgusted with myself. I've probably 20+ hours into this thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would definitely always coat both sides of a cutting board ASAP. I do think it will flatten out once it gets saturated with oil on both sides.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

Nothing new around my neck of the woods to tell about. The low was ?....! It's now 39, and that may be the high for today. Only thing going on is the high winds. It's blowing like crazy, dropping small limbs everywhere, and very clabbered.. The winds are at 18 mph., and gusting to 30-40. Feels like 30. Humidity is 48%. We've reached our high as of now. The low will be 32. Everyone be safe in what you're doing, especially in the shop…..!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill I honestly don't know now. I did coat the opposite side yesterday before I applied the weight. I checked it a short time ago and I've got the cup where I want it, on the bottom side. I'm going to leave the weight on it till tomorrow. I'm hoping it won't spring back like it was. No telling what's going to happen to it when it gets to hit's new home in Lake Havasu. Guess I'll have to fined some thicker rubber feet for it, maybe a 1/2". Only time will tell.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*BurlyBob* How thick is that cutting board? 
Have had problems keeping thin multi-species end grain cutting boards flat. Won't make end grain cutting boards anymore below thickness of 1.75"+, due warp issues..

Warming up in Phoenix east valley today. 
Low this morning was balmy 42°.
Sunny 76° & 9% RH right now. 
Sort of feels like spring is here? SWMBO wants to turn on AC this afternoon. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Well..the sun came out…snow quickly left this AO….

KK 4c hand plane has been rehabbed. Along with the Millers Falls No. 77 drill…film in a little bit…


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls No. 77 drill..at one time, they enclosed the gear box..









Gear itself needed a new paint job…









All oiled up, and ready to go….









KK No. 4c is now all rehabbed up…and ready to make some shavings…as soon as I find something to smooth…









New shop toys…









Old square would not lock down,,,,replaced….could not get the dull blade out of the Kobalt….replaced…and









Will see how these work…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, Love that that #4. Probably one of my favorites. How ever of all the planes I've restored my all time favorite. The one I prefer to use the most is my 4 1/2. Next to my 60 1/2 it's the one I pull out before any other. But once I put a nice honed edge on the iron just listening that wonderful sound as I slide it down a board, any plane becomes one of my favorites!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful in WW with Ol' Sol out and about and temps running 35 to 52° F. The weather guy flubbed his dub ;-)) Only .12" in the gauge.

OK, *BBob*, I won't say it. Sounds like you got it on your own. Hope is works out and stays flat.

*WI Mike* I'm sure it is scary. Probably the only thing scarier would be not getting it. I don't know what her prognosis was, but being moved to high priority on the waiting list, it wasn't good.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K. That cutting board is 1 1/4" thick and is 22" x 26". There in I believe lies the problem. I coated both sides. The back first let it dry over night then did the top. that's when I found the bow. I'm pretty sure it's going to spring back and it going to do something weird when it gets to Lake Havasu. I'm just going to get the finishing done as nice as I can, put some rubber feet on and call it done. Hopefully I'm done with cutting boards for quite some time. i've got other things to do.

Blue skies and sunny here, headed to the low 40's. We need some snow, may 8" to 16".


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 29° with light snow. That means it's STILL cloudy. Saw a peak of sun yesterday but not enough to count. Maybe this week when the cold settles in.

Bandit - Nice cleanup on the planes. I have a set of those dogs. They work for me ok, but I haven't used them since I moved and left my old bench behind. I've been meaning to add some dog holes to the new bench but have been procrastinating.

We'll, gotta run. Stay safe and healthy t


----------



## bandit571

31 with snow showers outside…

Woke up this morning with a very sore right knee…making it hard to walk.

Piece of ice stuck to the windshield….broke the plastic wiper blade holder on the driver's side….dealer to replace that..Monday.

No lumber left in the shop….means a vacation from building stuff. There is a rumour of a Toilet surround cabinet for above the tank….Pine 1×10s, maybe a door or two….and a shelf or three? We'll see, after the new "pot" is installed and the old tossed out. Need to soak a couple flange bolts in WD40 for a while….might help loosen the old bolts.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!

Sunny 79° & 7% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. 
Little warm for winter, normal for spring. 
January is still considered winter, right? ;-)

*Bandit* Have those Kreg bench stops. Plastic/Rubber pad on top is useless, and wasn't very long till they popped out every time picked up. Use them often. Grab mine anytime need to face plane lumber with end vise as the height is under 3/4". They save the need to mess with height adjustment on my spring loaded stops.

Slipped into shop yesterday when SWMBO was not looking. Saw blood on router bit bearing and router table, went looking for cleaning supplies and never returned. :-( Finger is still too tender to let this klutz bang it around in the shop. #IAMAKLUTZ

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 26° and we still have some light snow falling. Which means it's still cloudy. Temps will be dropping over the next few days, but nothing like it was on this day in 1982 when we tied the lowest recorded temperature of -26 with winds at 12 MPH. Brrrr….

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

30 degrees with light snow showers…still…

have a big bruise on the side of my right knee….no idea where it came from….walking is…"fun"...may try an whiskey rub on it….drink the whiskey, rub the knee…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful in WW, bright overcast ceiling at 3500 feet complete with shadows on the ground, temps running 39 to 49° F and only a trace in the gauge.

Your tool rejuvenations do look like new *Bandit*. If you need some projects, I can send you a few I'll never get to.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was an on again off again day. Windy then calm then windy and now it's calm. It finally warmed up to 42.

I was helping my neighbor with his She Shed the other day and screwed up measuring and cutting a sheet of plywood sheathing. I was tired, PO'd big time and we bagged it. Things turned around today, we even were able to salvage that screwed up sheet and managed to use the whole thing with no waste. I felt a lot better after that. That AC plywood is outrageous here, $42-$45 a sheet. We bought out the last AC the lumberyard had and are standby for the next delivery.

More good news…I may have won the battle with the bowed cutting board. It's holding flat for now.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy skies, 72°, 10% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. Cooler today then yesterday.

Weather change in process, 25% chance of rain overnight. Jet stream blowing across California is supposed to push some moisture into SW desert for several days. How much rain lands in metro valley depends on how far south the front reaches in CA.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 25° and cloudy. Woke up to a light dusting of snow. That's all I got to say about that.

My son got me a nice shop apron for Christmas. Unfortunately, it came with a broken clip so I had to return it. Amazon wasn't offering a replacement option on a gift, so had to return for a credit. Will buy a replacement when the credit comes in.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks, 
Well here we are under cloudy skies and a promise of rain … Yes I said the R word right here in the north western Sonoran valley. ... truly a rare occurrence in this part of the desert, but very welcome indeed.
My son who just moved here from Seattle to take care of old Dad, made the comment the other day, "Is it sunny every day here?" Well yeah, mostly

*Klutz* It's good that yo are still able to get around with out a wheel chair or such. ... Your hand will heal and quit driving you nuts sooner than you think … Wishing you the very best.

It's 64 degrees at 5:45pm today, with 27% relative humidity … come on rain …No snow in sight, (Yeah)

Well Ya'll stay safe, and remember 'blood on the blade' is a very bad thing


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 63°, very windy, and driving rain against window woke me up about midnight.
Rain lasted about 30 seconds. Then patio dried off. Wind howled, and sprinkled on/off an hours, with zero measurable accumulation. Wife's recuse mutts keep growling at wind noise and forced me online. lol

Strange narrow band weather pattern cutting across the SE valley area. The radar prediction for morning stays weird with one small band of moisture skirting across the same suburbs. If predictions are correct, Grumpy's side of town will be skipped. 

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a mostly cloudy day with temps below the freezing mark at 27 degrees. Our expected high for today is 29. The weather has been up and down the last few days with temps as high as 45 and will soon be in the teens. And, not much snow to report either, about an inch on the ground in some spots.

I'm still training the new pooch and it's been real hard. The dog has to go out and pee about every 20 minutes. We have the new pooch alerting us to go out with some bells on the door. It works really quite well but, I'm getting tired of hear bells all the time. At least she's not peeing in the house anymore. Both dogs are currently playing tug on my shoelaces while I'm on the puter. The new dog likes to go with me out in the shop so, she may be the new shop dog.

*Capt. Klutz*, sorry to hear of your misfortune with the router bit. I hate when that happens. I hope all heals well for you.

Well, the wife just got up so it's time to go see what's on the agenda for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Slight chance of showers.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy from the cactus capital of the South West.

I was awoken this morning to the tune of a hundred cacti slurping. There was a bit of rain during the night … I went out to the rain gauge, and to my suprise the bottom was wet … not enough to register on the gauge but as I tipped it up there was a droplet of water that ran out.

It's now just after 11:AM and 56 degrees with a 65% humidity registering on the weather station with the pressure hovering at 30.00 … not to bad for a cloudy day.

There are about 4 Kagillion and ten doves in my yard attacking the feeders. They always seem more hungry on a cloudy day, out my office window there is an area about 50 X 50 feet that is totally covered with birds, that are walking on each other to get near the feeders.

Well, keep on healing Klutz.

Still no snow in sight for us desert rats, but the wee amount of rain was welcome indeed.

Stay safe and please, be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another bluebird day here. Hoping to get some snow by the weekend. The wife just pulled in for lunch. Getting back to work in the shop this afternoon.


----------



## Firewood

It's 25° and you guessed it - it's cloudy. In fact, we have a little accumulating snow falling. Hmm, didn't see that coming.

Just got back from another marathon shopping day at Costco, Kroger and Hobby lobby. Maybe tomorrow I can get back into the shop?

*GrumpyMike* - that's a lot of winged rats you got there. But it takes quite a few to make a good meal.

*Don* - If that pooch gets a treat each time he goes, than I think he figures the training was a huge success. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

27 bright and sunny degrees outside, just under 2" of the white crap on the ground….still about 40 degrees too cold for me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Accumulated just over 1/8" of rain in last 18 hours in PHX SE valley. Cloudy skies changed to partly cloudy this afternoon as we reached 72°. Despite rain, still only 22% RH?
Chance of rain continues overnight and next couple days.

Want to share a doctor story:
ER Doc was consulting with hand reconstruction specialist during initial treatment on injured pinky finger. Was supposed to follow up in 2 days, but had to wait 6 days to get in. His office is located downtown, but that group practice is not taking new patients? He works one day week in Scottsdale practice and that facility is taking new patients. Had my appointment this afternoon.

Find out the Scottsdale office is a Plastic Surgery Center, situated same area as 2 other Plastic surgery centers. Lobby looks like posh hotel, marble/gold, with women's jewelry, make-up and accessories for sale in lobby. Receptionist has been medically perfected and endowed like something seen only in a magazine - if you get my PG drift. Waiting room is circle with blue velvet couches, throw pillows, and privacy beads (70's style) hanging at entry way. My mind is going, Do-Do-Do-Do…. playing twilight zone theme song.

While I sit and fill out 8 pages of paperwork.
Old guy like me comes into waiting area, in a wheel chair with full leg cast. Asks the medical transport driver, is this right place; looks like a house of ill repute or fancy hotel in here. LOL 
Seems someone has same opinion I have?

Finally walked in back to treatment room. See half dozen folks shuffling around, not a fat person anywhere. Boy do I feel out of place. 
Doc looks at finger, pokes around checking for nerve damage, and then offers fast and slow solution to ugly finger gnash.
Slow - Keep it clean, some ointment, and band-aid; till it heals in a couple months, 
or
Fast - Plastic surgery. Move a hunk of skin from back of hand to finger. Will lose nerve feelings in half my finger for 3-5 years till they grow back, and only 50% of original sensitivity will return. He did not recommend surgery for someone who likes to work with his hands.

They put some ointment and 2 band-aids on my finger and want me to return in 8 weeks to check on healing.
Have to pay the higher than normal specialist Dr. insurance co-pay before I can leave. ARG!

Told doc his facility decor seemed out of place. Turns out his specialty is accident reconstruction on limbs, and majority of the out patient work is plastic surgery on beautiful people, especially those that can't handle ugly scars. 
When I was raised, my parents told me chicks dug guys with scars? Seems beautiful aliens from Hollywood have invaded Scottsdale AZ in mass. You have been warned if thinking about a move into area.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's that monster cutting board. I'm down to the last few coats of finish. I'm thinking I might be getting in the mail first part of next week. I'm almost done with the neighbors shed. Hoping to knock out a few little left over project over the weekend.










This thing is 26" x 22" x 1 1/4". I did manage to get it flattened for now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Remember me? Doing good here. Hope everyone here is also.

Yes it has been awhile. Try to keep up reading but just haven't posted anything. Have been busy in the shop every day until my hip gets tired. When in the house it is not very convenient for me to have my computer on when in my recliner and my phone does not do well with Lumberjocks. No good excuse just being lazy mostly.

I am getting around better every day. Just have to move slower than I used to so I don't trip on cords or air hoses or twist my leg too much. Our weather has been warmer than average and dry so not much to report there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful in WW partly cloudy and temps running 31 to 39° F. Weatherman can't decide whether to give us lowland snow this weekend or not.

Only slept about 2.5 or 3 hours last night. Having wired the petroleum industry for a dozen years and survived a flash fire uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware is not a good background living next to a propane code violation. FBI will not investigate the WW of W ;-( My nephew is a sheriff and he says that is what it will take in this wicked state.

*Mark* Glad to hear the hip is working well.



> Seems beautiful aliens from Hollywood have invaded Scottsdale AZ in mass. You have been warned if thinking about a move into area.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


*CaptK,* The warning seems a lot more desirable than mine about WW.

I drilled through the side of a finger with a small drill, maybe 1/16. It bled normally out both sides so I didn't see a doc. I lost feeling in that side. Mom told me the nerve would probably come back. It did after about 3 or 4 years. It didn't feel right, but I felt. A few years later it was totally normal. Can't remember which finger it is now. ;-) You should have a good shot at feeling again, *CaptK.*


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. The good news is the sun is out!!!! The bad news is it's all of 3° out there. Looks like the temps will slowly rise throughout the day and peak at ~31° about midnight. We got about an inch of snow from that unexpected event yesterday.

*CaptK* - Those waiting rooms are a clear indication of how much people are willing to pay for vanity. And then us poor schmucks get to pay more just because. Insurance companies aren't much different when you look at those fancy-shmancy buildings built with our premiums.

*Mark* - Glad to hear from you. Glad to hear you're doing well.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the sun is trying to break through some clouds here this morning. It's currently 21 degrees and moving up to 28 today. We got a little snow last night, enough to cover the tire tracks in the driveway.

I've got some exciting news, we bought a new car yesterday. I traded in the truck for an Equinox. It was getting harder for my bride to get up in the truck so we decided to get something a little lower to the ground for her and with some good gas mileage. Payments are low enough for me to begin the search for an experienced truck. Not sure what I want though. It's gonna be hard getting lumber to my shop without a truck so I gotta get something soon. Before I took the truck in for the trade, I went to Home Depot and picked up a sheet of 3/4 birch plywood for the next project. But, I'm done for now picking up lumber for a while.

Burly Bob, I sure like the pattern you have on that cutting board. It's pretty.

Well, that's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, I had highfalutin plastic surgeon working on my hand after I ripped it open in the steel mill. I remeber being first taken to the ER after my injury and the ER doc stitching up only the outer skin and telling me a follow up within 48 hours would be required with a hand reconstruction specialist for tendon repair. As he's telling me that, I'm thinking "there's no time like the present" but even if he could have done something about it, I was at the #2 hospital for GSW victims so someone was almost guaranteed to come through the doors in a far more dire situation than mine at any moment. When I finally left about 2 hours after arrival, there was ~1/2 pint of blood on the ground by the walk in ER doors that wasn't there before, made me think a specialist somewhere else might not be a bad idea. The plastic surgeon's office wasn't nearly as appointed as where you were at but there was plenty of procedure charts around the various rooms as to how different body areas could be "enhanced". Once during another follow up visit, someone left out an open before and after album, some looked like great work was done, others looked like the human equivalent of banging a few dents out of an old Edsel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It was a really nice day today and will be again tomorrow. Should be a good day to try and get my new sawmill engine working tomorrow. I picked it up today and got a good head start. This is going to be a big upgrade.
It's got a new, bigger gas tank, but I'm not excited about where I'm supposed to mount it. It's where the new mills have it so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you buy it from Woodmizer or from somewhere like northern tool that sells stand alone engines?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought it from WM. Came with lots of other parts including a new drive side wheel that uses a double V belt, and separate gas tank. The engine does not have a gas tank built in. To buy it from somewhere like northern tool I would have had to also figure out a custom exhaust. It can't go on top or it will hit the beam.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When you mentioned a new gas tank I thought that might be the case. It seems like WM can be pretty proud of some of there stuff, some of the engine upgrades look like the additional cost of a new engine instead of just the upgrade cost. I've been eyeing the LT15 "start" pretty hard, the "wide" looks tempting but I'd have to tack on another $70K for a bigger truck, trailer and tractor for log logistics.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, that engine setup looks pretty impressive. Bet it will be a great improvement to you saw.

Finished with the neighbors She shed for now. Looking forward to getting a few things done around my place.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Another dry, warm and sunny day again. We need moisture of some kind. In the last week have had well over 25,000 acres of ranch land burn. Not an abundance of snow in the mountains either.

You will be able to saw a lot faster with that engine Bill. Ones I have been around have pretty fuel economy also.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leave it at that..for now….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning,
It is sprinkling outside, with 59° & 58% RH before sunrise. No significant accumulation in rain gauge so far.
Skies are supposed to clear out by lunch time, as we head for high of 69° today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'm looking out the window at sunny sky's and we're having warmer temps at 36 degrees. But it will all end tomorrow. Going back to cold weather again.

*FF Bill*, I can't wait to get a report on the new motor on the mill. It's almost as if we all have a stake in the mill.

I just got off the phone with our cable company. They haven't received our payment for the last month and we're getting close to getting cut off. This mail system is horrible. It takes 3-4 weeks for someone to get mail delivered when it should be 2-3 days. We've lodged complaints with the Post Office and their excuse is the "covid". What makes things worse is I'm arguing with someone from the Philippines about our mail system in America. They don't understand and I can't understand them. Our Verizon payment arrived 3 weeks after it was sent. It's enough to make an old man OLD!

Sorry for sounding off, I just had to do it. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Morning gang. It was a balmy 30° and sunny (2 days in a row!!) When I set out for my 3 mile walk but the 20 MPH breeze made it feel like 17°. Like Don said, these above average temps ain't gonna last.

I actually made a little sawdust yesterday, but not much. Too busy with subdivision meetings and budget stuff. I have another meeting this morning and one this afternoon. That should be it for a while.

All I gave time for. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Tried to get on the freeway this morning. We have a couple of dressers in the back of my PU to deliver to the kids. Freeway is closed due to accidents. Old highway 30 runs along the free for at least 25 miles. It's closed also. So I'm stuck here twiddling my thumbs. I'm hoping it opens up in the next few hours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tried to get on the freeway this morning. We have a couple of dressers in the back of my PU to deliver to the kids. Freeway is closed due to accidents. Old highway 30 runs along the free for at least 25 miles. It s closed also. So I m stuck here twiddling my thumbs. I m hoping it opens up in the next few hours.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Icy and snowy?

Typical Gray day in WW, not to hot, not too cold, not too dry and not too wet. Oh, no wind either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got the engine installed and working today. I have a little bit of fine tuning, but it works. I finished the cut I was making over a month ago when the engine went south for the winter. The new engine runs very nicely. I like having the manual choke and the good news is that this one doesn't backfire every time I shut it down. The gas tank is much bigger so I should be able to cut all day without filling up.


----------



## bandit571

I wonder IF this even has a heater…









There is a fellow here in town that rides this to work…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

No fair *Bill*. Some folks have all the fun! 

Seems during this morning rain showers we managed to collect 1/4" accumulation? 
Hit 68° with 50-60% RH all afternoon. Was outside cleaning out up shop, and not being used to humidity made it feel strange.

Forecast due new Jet stream condition is forecasting area to have cooler, cloudy, and scattered rain conditions through next Tuesday. Looks like our normal winter weather pattern decided to show up. We need the rain, so can't complain. Plus sunshine all the time gets boring…..

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wonder IF this even has a heater…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fellow here in town that rides this to work…..
> 
> - bandit571


Warmer than a motorcycle with its windbreak ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a sweet looking setup Bill. I sure wish I had a place and access to the wonderful hardwoods you have in your area.

Made a wild dash over to Boise and unloaded my PU of the dressers, Whew! We made it back just as the wet roads were firming quite nicely and quite slickery. It was a bit of a skating rink getting from my pickup to the front door. We're not venturing out till morning when it warms up and melts off.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday made it up to 37°. Along with the sunshine, it felt rather nice. Well, it's now 5° and the wind chill is -12°. Glad I have nowhere to be this morning. Temps will stay in the teens at best.

*Bill* - Congrats on getting the mill up and running again. Nice setup.

Had a close call yesterday with a kickback. It was by own boneheaded fault. I was using a tenon jig to put a 45° miter on the ends. I was aware enough of the chance of it happening, but too stupid to first remove the bulk of it on the band saw. At least the only damage was a decent gouge in the wall 9 ft behind me instead of my forehead. It sure can add some excitement to the day.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's CCCCold out this morning. It's 23 degrees with a NW wind at 13 mph. The temp is gonna keep droping for the rest of today and tonight into the low teens. Almost as cold as* WI Mike*. I hate winter. Yesterday it got up to 41 and it felt wonderful, almost like spring. Not today though.

*FF Bill*, I hate to ask a dumb question, but is that blue tank on the cross bar the gas tank? That motor looks like something out of a small car. LOL

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still the same sunshine, 40's and low 50's for the daytime highs.

Nice setup Bill. Now you are going to need a bigger kiln to dry all your wood.

Had three small orders going yesterday nearly finished. Then our favorite customer sent an order for 20 of my fancy bootjacks. Will be maple and walnut with initials engraved on each one. This will make a total of 40 in the last two years. They are graduation gifts she says. Guess I better get back to work and set up the production line.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning gang. No sawing yet today. Sean is home and I have to be school teacher until cindy gets home from errands. She's pretty much not working Friday's anymore. Lucky her. I guess when you're your own boss you can give yourself Friday's off.

Don, the blue jug is the lube tank(water). It has to be high up to make it flow. The orange steel case below that is the fuel. I got the engine out of bandits 3 wheel car. Lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been a few days since I've posted as I've been feeling poorly….almost like I had the flu…..!!

And my back has been killing me with pain and misery. So combine all that, and I'm about ready to croak…!!

Been taking drugs to combat it…...they help some, but not cured yet…...!!

It was 36 for the low, and now it's 43 w/ plenty of sun. The humidity is at 37%, and winds at 7 mph.

The high will get to 48, so not much of a warmup. Rain moving in around Monday, and several days of rain in the forecast. All in all the weather has been pretty decent for my neck of the woods…haven't been out the door in days…...haven't gone anywhere in weeks…...!!

My m-i-l has been with us now for about 3 weeks. I have to take care of her when the spouse is working. See to her needs and feed her dinner…..She's 87 and it's like taking care of a child….she has some loss of memory, hard of hearing, walks with a walker, and just a PITA…..I'm ready to send her back to Texas…....!! She sets and does crossword puzzles and search-a word books, so that keeps her quite….. She won't take a nap.

I can barely take care of myself when the spouse is not around, w/ back problems, feeling poorly, and the like.

You guys take care in your shops, and try to stay out of trouble w/ sharp objects and machines….!! headed to bed…....after I feed her dinner and get her something to drink…...PITA…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Awoke up feeling under the weather…..not sure what is going


----------



## BurlyBob

We're got a little snow yesterday and a small dab last night. It's trying to snow now. It's looking like the drought is going to be with for another year.

I'm just messing around in the shop for now, not really accomplishing anything.

Have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, windy, 68°, 39% RH in SW desert.
Decent day, chilly outside with wind.

Weather this weekend is cooler temps and rain. Winter storm warning this weekend with 1ft+ snow accumulation posted for Flagstaff and other northern areas above 6000 ft. Should be fun change of pace!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sunny bluebird day here headed to 40.

Yippy, skippy. It's plumbing day, today. Need I say more?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We got a little rain overnight, and there are supposed to be showers off and on for the next week or so. Nice to have some moisture for the plants.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW sunny with temps running 26 to 41° F. Weatherman keeps threating to give us lowland snow this weekend. He's gonna have to compromise; lower the temps or give up the snow.

Tough weekend; Hank Arron, and Larry King both passed away.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The good news is we haven't gone below zero yet this season. The bad news is I woke up to 1 measly degree this morning. It made it up to 23°. Supposed to get some snow tonight. Not sure how much.

My son stopped by and picked up the drawers today. He's almost done with the project. I what'll be next.

We'll, I didn't win that billion

My other son is building a bathroom vanity. Unfortunately, he's too far from here to give him more than moral support. His wife's uncle has a shop not too far away he can use which is a big help.

*Rick* - Sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly. I sure hope you feel better soon.

Well, I didn't win that $Billion lottery, so I won't be setting you all up in new shops like I was hoping to.

Stay safe and healthy….. and warm, let's not forget warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy day in SW desert. High was 62°, and had some sprinkles this morning in SE valley.
Currently 55° & 60% RH. Expecting more rain, and some measure able accumulation overnight.

Hope *Rick* & *Bandit* feel better soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cloudy with a slight chance of snow by noon. The temp is 27 and will rise to 29 today.

Gee *Rick*, I'm sorry you're feeling under the weather. I hope things turn around for you.



> Well, I didn t win that $Billion lottery, so I won t be setting you all up in new shops like I was hoping to.


*WI **Mike*, it was the thought that counts. Thanks for the thought. The person that won the big money is still hiding yet. LOL

*FF Bill*, thanks for the info. I guess I'm not smart enough to figure those things out. I've never been around one of those fancy rigs before. LOL But, thanks.

I've been working on a table for a friend of mine for his camper. I just can't seem to get the finish right. I know you guys have said that before. It looks really great while it's wet, but when it dry's, forget it. More sanding.

My secretary fell asleep on the job this morning. LOL









Well, I'm ready to attack that project again so, stay safe and healthy my friends. Oh, by the way, I got my first shot yesterday. Yippee!

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

It was 42 at my get up and coffee time….It's now 46 with plenty of clabber, and the possibility of a little more rain. It did rain a smidge last night and this morning., Rising to 54, and the humidity is at 86%. The wind is flat at 0 mph. And just a smidge of fog, too….We have a 50% chance of more rain, 90% tomorrow, and a possible 70% chance of SNOW Wednesday, then again on Saturday another 70% chance of rain. I ain't complaining as we need the moisture. 
Still feeling somewhat puny, but gaining a little strength back. If my old back didn't hurt so much, I'd feel like a hundred…..But alas, that's not to be, nor will it ever….!! I'm cursed for life, me thinks…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

58 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last two days we've accumulated just about .05 inches of rain. We seem to be in a wet pattern at the moment, so there'll be more to come.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, what finish are you using? Often it doesn't look good when it's dry because there's not enough finish built up yet. What wood is it?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold, damp, and deary most of day in Phoenix east valley today.
High was 52°, 60-70% RH. Rained off/on overnight and this morning. 
Still some random sprinkles from clouds, when sun started poking through this afternoon.
Collected ~0.4" of rain in last 24 hours. More of same weather expected for Monday.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday!

Wild weather in Arizona: 
Have dark gray skies, 46° & 75% RH, with stiff wind blowing this morning. No new rain since yesterday.
Phoenix valley has wind advisory, expecting 40-50mph gusts with storm fronts today. Forecast has 0.5-1" of rain predicated as well. Good day to stay inside.

Flagstaff has 24° and received 9" of snow this weekend, and is predicting another 15-24" in next 24 hours. 
Snow levels are dropping to 4000ft, and even lower mountains are expecting ~1ft of snow.

Pretty sure our winter visitors thought they left this kind of weather back home. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We're picking up a little snow today. There's maybe a half inch on the ground. There's also a weather warning for somewhere between 4"-7" today. I'll believe it when I see it. The snow pack report is down to 84% of average.

I'm working on a sign to go above the door to my shop. Also getting ready to ship out that monster cutting board.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to all you wood hoarders,

Woke up to pitter-patter on the window, looked out ,and it was raining to beat the band. Started last night about 2:30 as I was still up. Rain all day. Clabbered over, and the humidity is 92%. Wind is mild at 6 mph. The low was 36, and the high will get to54 (?). It's 46 now, so it might make it, but I'm doubtful with so much rain and clabber. SNOW is predicted for Wednesday….They are saying a 70% chance, so it might happen. Then more rain on Saturday…..!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's Clabbered over as* Rick* would say with a little sunlight trying to pop through. It's currently 30 and should reach a whopping 31 today. We're supposed to get some measurable snow tonight and into tomorrow, about 2"-4" of the stuff.

*FF Bill*, I'm using* Minwax Helmsman Gloss Clear Spar Urethane*. I've put 6 coats on this thing and I'm still getting some small imperfections, as if I'm *not* sanding or cleaning the surface before I apply. I sand the surface and wipe off with a tack cloth and my hand just to make sure. I think, the cold weather may be partly to blame, but I keep my shop pretty warm. I'm putting one more coat on it today and then giving up.

Hey *Rick*, just an FYI, we are over the 10,000 mark on our thread. Last time that happened we had to start another one. Will that happen do you think?

I've been venturing into my Web Site a little more lately trying to incorporate the store part of it. So far so good. I just have to set up a pay system and add more products.

Well that's all I have for now, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

54 cold, rainy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours, we've picked up about 0.31 inches of rain. Windy today, too.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 28° as I sit here between snow falls. We woke up to a couple fresh inches yesterday and are under a weather advisory until tomorrow evening predictions range between 3 and 7 inches. I wish it could all fall at *Bbob's* house. Stay tuned.

Got most of the cutting done on the 2nd flag case. This one has a display case for a cap and some shoulder patches below the flag. Went out and bought some material for a backer board. Will be glueing soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Snow in Phoenix today? Yes.

Wet slushy stuff called Graupel; hit many areas of north, and NE sections.
Here is local news article with pictures. Snow levels are expected to drop to 2000 ft overnight, which means areas in NE Scottsdale and Cave creek probably see some snow on ground in morning?

Snow/slush missed me in SE valley. Wind was blowing so hard, not sure I believe rain gauge; but picked up just over 1/4" today?

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I'd take every single inch of snow you'd send my way. I want to spend more time in my boat this summer. If there's no snow in the mountains they'll be no boating in the summer. That will make Burly Bob a very unhappy fisherman.

Thought I had that bathroom sink fixed. Think again. I talked with a fellow who thinks I may have tighten the drain pipe to much and squeezed out the plumbers putty. Well, yeah I did tighten ti down. Tighter is better right? So I really laid into and squeezed out a lot of putty. Tomorrow I'll be back under that sink and try it again, but with less force.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's quite white out this morning as we have gotten no less than 4" of snow last night and we are expecting more throughout the daytime. I shoveled off the sidewalk this morning and 30 minutes later it was covered again. On the good side, the dogs love it and the temp is hovering around 30 degrees!

I sanded the crap out of that Birch plywood again and got the surface real smooth. Wiped it down with a tack cloth again, then washed the surface with window cleaner and a clean rag, it felt nice. I made sure that both the room and surface was really warm, then I applied another coat of Urethane to it one more time. While the varnish is wet, it looks real nice but, when it dry's, it develops little bumps like goose bumps. I just can't win with it. So, I'll just sand it smooth today and try to buff it to make it look nice.

*Burly Bob*, just like WI Mike, I'd give you all my snow if I could. I can't stand the stuff. My wish to you is that you get enough snow to make you happy my friend.


> 54 cold, rainy degrees here in San Diego today.


*Dawson Bob*, I'd love that kind of cold, LOL. I know it's probably cold to you though.

Well gang, I've gotta run. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> While the varnish is wet, it looks real nice but, when it dry's, it develops little bumps like goose bumps. - artsyfartsy


 Goose bump picture? 
Do you have bumps from dust in air while wet? 
Does it look like an peel of an orange?

Dust nibs: 
Use a painter's nib file to file off the top of bump, and then buff out surface.

Orange peel: 
Orange peel generally happens when spraying finish without enough atomization. The fast dry solvents evaporate before the finish has time to settle. Usual solution is better atomization (smaller tip, more pressure) or slower retarder solvents. Can also happen if room and object are different temperatures, and HVAC airflow is drying the surface too fast.
Poly can also partially cross link in the can after opening in humid location and create orange peel once solvent disappears. Test by dipping piece of glass (microscope slide) into can, drain off excess vertically; watching for lumps in wet finish as it gets thinner. Make sure the poly is fresh, and keep moisture laden air from being trapped inside can when closed between sessions.

PS - Have never used Minwax successfully. Wouldn't wish Minwax finishes on my worst enemy. YMMV

Weather out window: 
Sunshine is peaking out today, mostly cloudy but with thin wispy clouds atm.
45° & 65%, with stiff breeze that feels like 39° this morning. 
Slight chance of more rain today, expecting high of 52°

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm having a wonderful day!!! Back under the bathroom sink trying to fix a leaky drain. Anyone want to come help?

I thought not.

We're suppose to get some snow tonight. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Weather has been warm and dry, Today is about 20° and feels like it should be snowing but just some frost.

Have several little projects going in the shop and then I get this. An order for 21 maple and walnut customized bootjacks from one of our favorite customers in Texas. This is the start of the production line that will keep me out of mischief for a few days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Awoke up feeling under the weather…..not sure what is going - bandit571


 Four days since this post and no *Bandit* posts since. Anyone else having withdraw symptoms?

Wait, I found a new post today in another thread saying, he spent last 4 days in horse pistol? Oh Oh.

Get well soon *Bandit!!*


----------



## bandit571

Had a small bleeder in the right side of the brain…was screwing things up….spent from Friday night to this morning at OSU Wexner Brain & Spine Hospital..in Columbus, OH. they changed a few meds, added a couple…and got things fixed up…..still feeling under the weather….just tired and sore, now. head is feeling much better…don't remember much about Friday….

Warmed up into the 40s, today…..otherwise..nasty.


----------



## bandit571

And…yes I use Minwax Varnish all the time…..since about the late 1970s, actually.. also have used BLO, and Shellac as a finish…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don when I was doing my kitchen cabinet project I was struggling with the finish. I tried lots of things on scraps. I ended up contacting Charles Neil. He asked me to call him and we had a very informative and enjoyable phone conversation. I told him what I was doing and how I was doing it. He knew all the products and agreed with my process. The kicker was, he advised to use a 1/2lb cut of shellac. Basically, he told me if you ever have a question about finishes adhering to a surface use shellac. I went a little overboard, more is better right? I gave things 2 coats of 1lb cut and light sanding with 660 grit wet/dry. Worked like a charm.

I've done the same with a few other projects using poly and WB poly.

Just my 2 cents.

Also, no success with my leaky drain. I'll be back under the sink in the morning. That totally sucks!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained like crazy last night and lots of lightning between 1:30 and 2:00am but we got lucky and the kids slept through it. Parents spent the night so wife and I could take the day off and head out early to the Biltmore. It peaked around 71 degrees and was sunny all day. So, so much nicer not having the kids in tow.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 14° and clear, but dark. We ended up with about 6" 









*Bbob* - Bring a shovel. LOL

*Bandit* - I'm sorry to hear you were in the hospital. I'm glad you hear you're home and better.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW partly cloudy with temps running 30 to 42° F. Weatherman still threating lowland snow this week. ;-))

Sorry to hear that *Bandit.* Not a stroke?

I ran across this Buffalo, NY propane explosion where the valve broke off a 500 gallon tank. Most likely scenario when the magnitude 9+ earthquake shakes for 4 or 5 minutes is the 1,000 tank will be rolling around. The piping will shear off at the weakest point, the pipe threads attaching the valve. Amazes me the level of the Narcissism Crisis here in WW. The idiots in the city claiming to be smarter than the millions of people who developed the codes in response to the tragedies they experienced. Sad to see the crew on the fire engine perished 37 seconds after arrival ;-((

https://buffalonews.com/news/local/30-years-later-survivors-recount-horror-of-propane-blast/article_42cd0102-2a85-5229-ac81-78c54fbeaf05.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's snowing. Supposed to get 1 or 2 inches.
Don, perhaps too much sanding. Perhaps not enough drying between coats. If finish isn't dry enough, sanding can gum up the finish making little balls. I don't use the spar urethane, only the fast drying oil based poly.

Feel better bandit.

I'm working on a price for building a couple walnut, pored epoxy bar tops. These will be fun.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold out this morning. The temp now is 14, but overnight it was in the single digits. The wind is out of the NW at 5 mph so it makes the temp at 6 degrees. It's so cold, our little Yorkie doesn't want to go out and Pee. When she comes in, she shivers for a half hour. We ended up getting a little over 4" here and we're supposed to get more soon. Grrr!

Well, I wrote a bunch of stuff already and hit the wrong button and everything went blank. So here goes again!

*Bandit*, sorry to hear you were in the hospital. I hope everything turns out well for you.

*Capt K*, I've used Minwax Urethane many times before with success but this time is different. I don't know what's happened. No orange peel, just bumps like dust bumps. And the project is in a warm room without dust, I hope. *FF Bill*, I let the project dry in a warm room over night. Shouldn't that have been a long enough time between coats? Maybe not. IDK *Burly Bob*, I thought about shellac but didn't go that route, I wasn't sure how that finish would work over time on a table top. Well anyway, I'm gonna sand it down some more and then buff what I have. I'll send picks when I'm finished.

Well, enough said for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the shellac would not be the actual finish. It is used as a sealer before the actual finish. Dewaxed shellac is used as it is famous for sticking to anything and then everything else will stick to it. I've used it over pine to make sure sap didn't bleed thru the finish which was a water based poly. You can buy sanding sealer that is dewAxed shellac that is 1/2 lb I think.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

Well…..The weather people finally got one right this time. It starting snowing about 2:30 this a.m., and is still coming down a little. Off and on…..!! It looks like we got about 3" just looking at the ground and table outside. It was 23 for the low, with clabber hanging heavy in the air. It's now 33, and may get up to 36. Feels like 30, and the humidity is at 84%, and light winds at 4 mph. The snow will end sometimes this morning, and this is the only day for snow. Rain on Saturday, then some rain during the rest of the week, and snow again on Friday (?)

I had to go into town yesterday to get my renewal sticker (s) for my Suburban and boat. Got the sticker for the 'burban, but couldn't renew the boat sticker cause I had let the insurance runout, and wasn't able to use it, and thinking about selling it. So…..I had to call my insurance agent and renew for another year in order to make it legal to operate (that aggrivated me )......!! So….that's that and nothing more …....!!!! On the plus side….the boat sticker is good for 3 years before renewal again…...!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I'm so jealous. We got maybe an inch last night. Looking more like it's going to be a short boating season this year.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Bandit. My best wishes for a full recovery.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy all. It was 7° and clear this morning. It stayed clear but only got up to 21°. It's already dropped to 12 and promises to get close to 0°. Yuk.

*Bill* - I think the zinzar dewaxed shellac is a 1# cut, but don't quote me on it.

I like using shellac, but not as the only finish for a table top. I used on my shop cabinets and the garage cabinets. I also like Waterlox, but it did give me fits on the hall table. I think it was a sanding issue. I think I stripped that one down to bare wood 3 times before I figured out my problem.

Well, stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news, I may have finally succeeded and got that sink drain to quit leaking. One more final test after the wife goes to work.

No snow again.

Bandit hope your on the mend. Get well soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood misers,

It's cold….It was cold when I rose for coffee at 8:20. It was 26 and partly clabbered to partly sunny…..! Pick your poison…No more snow for a while, but rain is moving in about Saturday. It's 36 now, and the high might get to 39 (?)
The humidity is at 64%, and light winds at 4 mph. The snow is gradually melting from a couple of days ago. Should all be gone in a day or two, with the higher temps, of course. The low will be 27 in the morning….That's all for now.

BurlyBob…..Glad to hear you're gettin' on top of that leak….!! Leaks are a PITA, and I don't mess with them when they occur. I call my plumbing co. to handle that. I'm so stove up it would be impossible for me to do….!!!!!

bandit…...Glad to hear you're still kickin'......!!! Nothing worse than being down and out…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Starting tonight, and lasting through tomorrow, we're expecting very heavy rain. Rainfall amounts of over an inch overnight alone. We don't handle that kind of rain very well around here.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well no further leaks from that that sink drain. Thank Goodness. Rick I truly understand about you and working on plumbing. I have to tell you my fat A$$ has a real hard time getting up and down with these metal knees. Also I don't squeeze well into that small vanity. But hopefully ti's done for a very long time.

Here's what I've been working on for that last short while. It's a quotation I dreamed during one of those nights I was laying awake. When it's finished I'll hang it above the garage door. Should make for a few laughs


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a balmy 1°, calm and clear this morning. Just a bit warmer than yesterday when I woke up to a big goose egg. We have more snow coming tomorrow night. Looks like we are right on the line between 2-4 or 4-8 inches depending on direction of the low. We could sure use some of those above normal temps we had all last month.

Bbob - The sign is looking great. Glad you got the leak stopped. I hate them too, but way to cheap to call a plumber. I have a bathroom sing that's draining slower than it should. I've been procrastinating doing anything with it. I'll get to it.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny 13 degrees outside….winter storm to arrive tomorrow night…maybe..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing different with the weather here. Sounds like maybe by next Wednesday we may get some moisture.

Sign is cool BBob. Think you have more patience than me.


----------



## Festus56

Here is the latest cribbage board. Walnut with Padauk inlay


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, breezy, 66°, & 29% RH Phoenix east valley at lunch time. 
Sort of nice day outside, but it is lull before the storm. 
Expecting another S. CA low pressure front to pass through area overnight. 
Weather pundits claim it will be major Thunderstorm with lightning, 30-40MPH winds, and 100% chance of heavy rain by dinner time? Flood watches posted for eastern extremes of metro valley, and near foothills.
AZ mountains north of valley are expecting ANOTHER 2ft of snow with this storm.

Guess I better get outside and mow lawn before it rains ….. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours, we've had 0.9 inches of rain. That's plenty, but less than expected.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Warmed up to 29 sunny degrees outside.

Two hours in the shop ( no Laundry Detail, today) and now me back is hurting, right between the shoulder blades…









Too much banging around, today…..hand chopped box joints…


----------



## Firewood

After this morning's cold start, it managed to get up to 30° today. They've issued a winter storm warning starting tomorrow evening. We are now well nestled in the 4-8" zone.

Finally got the next flag case glued up and splines glued in. Should be done pretty soon.

*Bandit*- I'm happy to see you are well enough to get back in the shop. So what ya got on the bench this time?

*Festus* - Nice cribbage board. I've yet to make one, but haven't played it quite a few years.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little rain today and it even got up to 45. This is January, it's not suppose to get that warm here yet.

I got the background on that signed burned this afternoon. What a tedious job. Just a little more work tomorrow on it with the burning iron, some sanding and then the varnish. I should have it hanging above the door by Tuesday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

After having to go out and BUY a new bottle of glue…









The case for that Stanley 45 is now all clamped up, waiting on the glue to cure…

Even bought a new cordless drill, since it and the old glue bottle have been "borrowed" by my Daughter..









and..









29 cloudy degrees outside..no snow…yet.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, few high clouds, 58° & 60% RH in desert valley at lunch time.
Heading for 61° today.

Last night's storm front was joke. Pundits got that forecast wrong. :-(
Sprinkled calmly for about hour during dinner, dropping 0.1", and then poof it was gone.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another blue bird day here. No snow in the forecast. Snow pack receding.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Cold this a.m. It was 30 at my usual java time, which wasn't too early, at about 8:45. I noticed the trees were moving good, and then I heard the wind howling. It was clabbered over really good, like rain, but alas, there will be none until later this week, and 2 days of snow predicted…...so rain and maybe snow is coming. It's 37 heading to 39 for the high…...so it's not too shabby…...!!
The wind is what's todays weather is about.. It's blowing at 15 mph., with gust up to 25-30. So it's gettin'it out there. The humidity is kinda high at 77$, and we've had .3" of precip…...!!!


----------



## bandit571

About 4" of that white crap on the ground….and still coming down…Yuck.
28 degrees..feels like 18 degrees…

Be a good day to just sit around the house.


----------



## Rick Dennington

That's all I do is sit around the house…...!! Either sittin' or layin'......!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rained throughout the night and only stopped a couple hours ago. It was mid 30's this morning, now it's hovering right around 40°. I've been working around the slab of my shed to make sure water quickly and completely drains away, a big part of that is cutting a swale between the fence and the side side of the shed that will be covered with gravel at some point. In my over zealous efforts I got a little too deep right in the middle and made my own little pond. I figured there's no time like the present this morning around 9:30 when it was still raining pretty good to fix it. So I cut a little ditch just the width of my shovel toward the pond and when I broke through it was like a tiny white water mud river running all over the place. It's pooling pretty good ~20' behind the shed but it's not 3-4" deep like my pond, more like 1/2" everywhere over a much larger area. When everything dries out, I need to set up my transit and put my boys to work contouring the area to slope just how it needs to be before I pick up a pallet or two of sod. This would be so much easier with a tiny garden tractor and a box scraper.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter typical gray winter day in WW, Temp 42 to 48° F, 0.10" in the gauge.

Snow packs may be obsolete in a few years. "Last year was tied for the warmest on record, an extreme that was particularly notable because the weather pattern known as La Niña prevailed in the Pacific, and this usually brings cooler temperatures. The six warmest years on record have all occurred since 2014."

California's record-setting fire seasons are expected to set new records for another decade. Here in WW, we had record fires last year threatening homes. King County is delaying adopting the Wildland-Urban Interface code because they cannot decide where the wildland-urban line is. Unfortunately, we have wildland vegetation areas in the urban area. That coupled with building burn flat developments with houses less than 10 feet apart is a recipe for disaster. The chity doesn't even enforce the existing fire code. If WW reports suddenly stop, we probably burned down ;-((

Most of the lumber in this area comes from BC due to the end of logging to support the spotted owl and increasing forest fires. A Canadian friend told me their forests are being devastated by the Pine Beetle and it will take 75 years to recover.

I'm beginning to wonder if blacksmithing might replace woodworking?


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been trying to make a few picture frames with a fancy routed edge. I thought making a lot of routed stock was the answer. Found out that I got a lot of chip out when I cut the miters. Last night around zero dark thirty it occurred to me, cut the miters first then the routed edge. It worked like a charm. I took some less than perfect black walnut, cut it to length, mitered it and then routed the edge. I couldn't be more satisfied with the results. 
Around that same time in the am it came to me, prevarnish the outside edges of the miters so when I glue up the picture frame. I won't get problems with squeeze out on the bare wood surfaces. I'll find out tomorrow if this works like I think it might. Results to follow.


----------



## Firewood

It's 27° and white. It looks like we added about 6" to what we had already.










I raked some off the roof and shoveled off half the deck and I was done.

I got the flag case finish on today. Tomorrow I'll cut the back to fit and start fitting in the flag and memorabilia.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It was 27 for the low this a.m., which means that it was colder than that monkey…..!! Clabbered over heavily, and it's cold. It's now 35 going up to 43….maybe…..!! Not much else going on in my neck of the woods. Had to pay some "duns" this morning as it's pension day. Them duns roll in every month, and no getting out of them.

No snow…...no rain…...just hazy and cold…...It's a good day for a hell-roaring fire…....!! Sittin' around swapping thumbs.


----------



## bandit571

I'd take a picture…but all you'd see is….white. 8" of the crap. Anybody want this stuff? Come and get it.

Morning to ya…..Monday….meh…


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, Bandit, I'm sorry you have so much snow. I sure wish we could move it here. It would vastly improve our snow pack.

Looks like that monster cutting board will be delivered today. I've got one last coat of varnish to put on my sign and with any luck will get that picture frame finish. I still have several bowls to work on, in addition to numerous other half started projects.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It started raining lightly during the night. It's 41 now and won't get much warmer. Snow pack is melting away.

Came up with an interesting idea around 0300. I'll try to post a few photos.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds,

Cold at the butt crack of dawn. It was 27 and clabber was heavy. No rain, no snow, and might come later. It's now 33 w/ same conditions, and the high is supposed to be 46. Now it's either partly clabbered or partly sunny….!! They just updated the weather: 50% chance of rain on Thrusday, then again on Saturday…..Uh Huh….!! 
The humidity is at 73%, and the wind is at 0 mph. The pressure is rising at 30.32…..That's all, folks…...!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi gang, here's the finished sign. It's just about the only thing that went right today. Band saw boxes sucked as did the picture frames. I decided to quit get a beer and pout. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## bandit571

Got stuck 5 times this morning…just getting from my driveway….down the alley….and onto the city street….one of "them" days…..

Bright and sunny all day long…..and colder that a Siberian Bat's ass…..

6 weeks til Spring….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon?

Partly cloudy, 80° & 28% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
1% chance of rain forecast, WTH?
Morning low was 58° at 6am as I said goodbye to SWMBO for couple days.

Daughter had sinus/nose outpatient surgery this morning to correct some sleep/breathing problems. Mom is house sitting with her 21yr old 'drama queen baby' till she is well enough to care for herself. Daughter is fine, home sleeping off the sedation, and complaining about everything, just like all of us when we hurt.
Can't go stag wild as still have wife's 22yr old niece living here to keep my youngest son and I out of trouble.

Nice sign *Bob*

Snow sounds like fun *Bandit*! Miss the white stuff.  
Especially driving sideways down the street, throwing rooster tails from all 4 wheels with 4 wheel drive, terrorizing the other drivers on road. Ah the good ole days. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Well, the best we could do today was 28°. Now that the sun has set, the skies are clear. Sure could have used some sun today. More snow looming for Thursday. Yuk.

Here's flag case #2










*Bbob* - Your sign came out spectacular. Very nice.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, that is such a wonderful tribute to one of the "greatest generation". I can only imagine the emotions you felt as you were building such a wonderful tribute! Damn man you knocked it out of the park!!

Yeah, you done it right. It's all about the man and the flag he proudly served. Good on you my friend!

May God bless those that serve and those that love them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want some snow. Great job on the flag case Mike. 
I like the sign BBob.
I got my second dose of vaccine today and then went to load up a big walnut log. People had most of a tree cut down, but left the trunk standing. It was about 12' tall and about 24" diameter. Cut it down and loaded up. Heaviest log of loaded with my A frame, it was about 1,950 lbs.


----------



## Firewood

Thanks, Bob. I really appreciate the kind words


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah well Mike you done it right!! You deserve all the kudos our there. Sadly there are far to many in this modern world who don't cherish the sacrifice our fathers and grandfathers gave so they can Pizz on our country's history.


----------



## BurlyBob

I posted that sign and it seems like they liked it. Honest to God I think Mike's flag case deserves much more appreciation than mine. His case, honored one of 'our greatest generation'. May we always Thank and Honor those Heros who have given us the wonderful blessed life we have to live in freedom.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's dang cold out this morning with a temp of 19 degrees, the wind is out of the NW at 8 mph making the "feels like" temp at 9 degrees. We're supposed to get a warm up today to the mid 30's and then the bottom drops out. As the week goes on, the temp is supposed to steadily drop to the single digits by weekend.

*Burly Bob*, that is an outstanding sign you made and you made top 3 award to boot. Good Job my friend.

*WI Mike*, you did a great job on the flag display case as well. I like how you made a nice display for his VFW hat as well.

*Capt. Klutz*, you always seem to have some good family stories. I have one myself. My step daughter seems to be a hypochondriac and is always finding something wrong with her. Usually, it's something that's gonna make her die soon. When she goes to her doctor to complain about a new ailment, he seems to slough it off. She gets mad and complains about it but doesn't seek another doctor. She went to a knee specialist about one of her ailments and after a lengthy and thorough in depth investigation of her ailment, he told her it was all in her head, to put it bluntly. She quit going to him. Yesterday she woke up to her leg being numb so, she called her mom, my wife. My wife told her it's probably a pinched nerve but said she should go to the doctor to get it checked out anyway. The step daughter went to ER thinking it was some rare disease and she was gonna die from it. They kept her overnight for observation and have her up today doing PT and she is mad as hell today about it.

Sorry for the long story, but it gets better every week it seems. That's all for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Slept with windows open last night since SWMBO was not around to insist on AC to cool house down from 80°. 
Overnight low was only 52°. Very pleasant morning so far. 

Mostly cloudy, 72° & 39% RH just before lunch in Phoenix east valley.

Expecting another warm day with 79° high this afternoon. There is some moisture in area, with hills around metro valley reporting some rain drops even with sun shining. No accumulation expected.

Beautiful flag display case *WI Mike*

Nice walnut log *Bill*!

*Burly Bob* Congrats on Top 3. 
Top 3 awards are not measure of project value. They are popularity contest. Your sign has really unique wording, and your old school attitude is sweet music to some of us older folks. And that makes it very popular. 
Hate to say this, but despite Mike's talented work, flag display case projects are sort of depressing. I have my fathers flag (WWII veteran) in a case I inherited. I was asked by one of my cousins, if I was willing/able to make a flag case after my uncle's death last year. Thanks to Covid, flag case projects are not that exciting right now (at least for me).

Hoping to get some shop time soon?
Removed my own stitches from finger yesterday, and Dema-bond protective skin has fallen off too. The stitches were on top of 1st knuckle, and was creating pain bending finger as it healed. Still sensitive to hard contact, but hand is mostly usable again. Just an ugly looking, scraped up finger. SWMBO doesn't want me working in shop while is she is out of house taking care of daughter, go figure? lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

BBob. I like your sign. It has a certain feel to it that's pretty cool.

Mike. Great display case. A great way to mark the passing of one who served in the war

Staysafe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks all for your kind comments on that sign of mine.

It tried to snow today. It just blew flakes around and nothing stuck.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to give up on making picture frames. Cutting miters just does not seem to be my thing.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 28° after hitting 36 and sunny. Tomorrow is another story. We're under yet another winter weather advisory. Maybe 3-5" of snow. And then the cold will set in for the weekend. Yuk.

*Bbob* - Congrats on Top3 for your sign. And thanks again for your and everyone else's kind words on the flag case. *CaptK*, I don't disagree that a flag case can be depressing, but I think in this case it brought some joy to Deb being able to see her dad's flag and other memorabilia brought together in a way that celebrates her dad's life.

Today was Deb's birthday, so I spent the day with her doing not-shop-stuff.

*Don* - It sounds like quite the drama queen, but I have to say, *CaptK's* stories still have you beat. These stories make me glad I had only son's. But they too gave us a run for our money - just nut the drama.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cold so far today, only 23 at the bus stop at 0630. We could see 51 later today with little chance of rain. Tomorrow is forecasted at 65% chance of rain so I better get everything done that I want to outside and sequester myself in the garage to finally finish my wife's shoe rack tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's raining, but not hard and not supposed to rain all day. 39 deg out right now. Colder weather is coming for the weekend and maybe a little snow. Hope it comes.

I intend to go out and mill cedar this morning, but I will see how depressing the rain looks in an hour or so. The mill is under roof, but I still get wet if it's raining. Planning to mill a whole lot of 1×6.


----------



## bandit571

19 partly sunny degrees outside ( feels like 12…) MIGHT get a few flurries later today…has to warm up a bit, first.

Countdown to St. Paddy's Day ( wearing the Orange, of course) and the start of SPRING!

Right now..it is about 50 degrees too cold outside….time to hibernate? 5" of the white crap on the ground..YUCK.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a sort of grey day today. The sun might break out later. Suppose to have a chance of snow during the night.

I'm just puttering around in the shop. Trying to clear out some stuff and get a littler better organization.

Have a great day friends.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and relatively warm for this time of year and for whats coming. The current temp is 31 heading for 36 for a high. However, the crap is coming in tonight with a 98% chance of snow. The weatherman can't seem to nail down his prediction; one day it's 1-3" of snow, then it's 2-4" snow, I can't wait to see what it's gonna be tonight. Also, the temps are gonna drop like a rock off a cliff starting tomorrow. It's gonna be in the teens the rest of the week for the high and the low's are gonna be in the single digits and with the wind chill factored in, it will be below zero. Yuk!

I can understand how making a flag case can be depressing at times. However, for some people they really enjoy those cases when they get them. I gave one to a friend once and he came close to crying when he got it.

*WI Mike*, you're a good boy for spending the day with your bride on her birthday. And you were fortunate for having boys. These girls my wife has are a pain in the butt all the time.

*Burly Bob*, don't you have a miter saw for those picture frames? I had a jig I made years ago for my mitered picture frames, but chucked it when I got my miter saw. My frames seem to come out pretty good when I cut my 45's on the miter saw. Anyway, I wish you luck with yours.

Well that's all for now, I'm heading out to get some shop time in today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I have nothing to report at this time…....!! Maybe soon…..!! Although it is raining at this time….very lightly/ sprinkles.

Congrats guys on doing some beautiful work on your projects. Sure makes me envious…....!!

Just back from town. Had to go in and get the stickers for my boat. I'm good for 3 more years on the registration.


----------



## KramerFS

Snow overnight. I'll be shoveling/plowing today.
I just joined this forum, I hope to learned some new tricks, because all my old tricks haven't worked out so well yet, LOL


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome newcomer *KramerFS! More is always better in this thread. 

Weather outside is absolutely horrible (sic) here in Phoenix east valley at lunch time:

Sunny, 71° & 26%, with light breeze. :-(0)

Expecting high of 74°, which is about normal for this time of year. Overnight low was 44°, but felt more like 60° this morning, after reaching 80° yesterday. Eighty degrees in Feb sort of makes me miss snowstorms and the occasional arctic blast!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Have a snow squall moving in from the SW…..time to settle down for the night…


----------



## MontanaBob

wind is blowing in the minus 13 expected on Tue night. Ice will be nice for fishing…....


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I'm researching miter sleds. I built one that works pretty well for boxes. For now I'm putting picture frames on the back burner. I'm back to making utility boxes for tools and jigs. In a week or so I'm going to start a chest of drawers for 'Stick in the Mud'. You know a big box with drawers. Those are pretty simple. I'm good at pretty simple.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 22° after reaching a high of 36° today. The winds are pretty brisk and will get worse as it blows around some of the additional 4" of wet snow we got today. *CaptK*, be careful what you wish for. If the Arctic blast is as low as they say, we'll be about 90° lower than your 80° temps. Maybe SWMBO will let you turn the AC off. LOL.

*KramerFS* - Welcome to the thread. Lots of great guys here. Hope to hear from you often. There's a lot of talented guys on this site who are more than happy to share their knowledge and experience with you.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing to beat the band and blowing around making drifts. So far we've got probably 4" and were getting more. The lake effect snow machine is working it's butt off. The temp is 21 and with the wind factored in, it's 6 degrees now. It's supposed to get into the teens tonight with and expect wind chill of minus 0.

First of all,* Welcome* to the new guys, * Kramer and Montana Bob*, Good to have you aboard. You'll meet some great guys here and very knowledgeable too. I've been trying to learn from them, but it's just not sinking in. LOL *Kramer*, I just noticed you like to shoot. You'll be interested in *WW Bob* on our thread, he shoots too.

I was cleaning my shop yesterday and stumbled over my old Delta Planer so I decided to sell the darn thing before I broke a leg. I listed it on Market Place for $200 and I got a hit and was sold within 2 hours. Glad to get rid of that thing. It's a good running planer but, I like my DeWalt better.

Well, I gotta get outta here for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Welcome guys, always nice to have new blood join the gang.

It's a breezy morning here. It's in the low 40's and the snow pack is holding. As always i sure would like to see more snow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome *MontanaBob*! 
Let us know how the fishing turns out. 
Pictures are always cool!

Sunny 60° & 26% RH just before lunch time in Phoenix today.
Arctic air blast is impacting us like rest of US (sort of); had cold 40° low temp this morning. lol
Heading for high of 68°.

Ventured out early today and made a rare physical visit to grocery store this morning. Didn't have anything to make my son for breakfast, wife was still away; so we made it a Covid lottery double header and hit Dunkin Donuts for breakfast too. :-(0)

SWMBO has just returned to the Klutz isolation facility as I type this post. Daughter had surgical followup this morning where they removed the nasal stints, and declared her on mend and doing well. 
Now that SWMBO has returned, might be 'allowed' to work in shop this weekend? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy folks. It's finally out of the single digits and overcast, but the wind makes feel like -8°.

*MontanaBob* - Sorry I missed welcoming you to the thread yesterday. Hope to see you around.

A bit under the weather today. Mostly lack of sleep I think. Time to try and get in a nap.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Getting on late, as I had to do some chores this morning in town. I'm sore now from getting in and out of the truck. My back is hollerin' now. it was 34 for the low this morning, and it's now 55…That will be the high for today.

Welcome to the new recruits on the weather channel here. We've been doing this a long time, as we have over 20,000 posts to our credit. The guys also post some great projects as you'll see if you come back and stick around.

MountainBob…....You stated you were a fisherman. I too was a bass fisherman for about 40 years. I fished semi-pro (kind of) for years, but had to give it up and retire due to severe back problems, and 4 back surgeries. .I also did woodworking and also had to give it up practically…...!! Now I just sit on the 'puter in a veggie-state. But you guys come back any time and get in on the weather " action".......!!! We're like a bad penny…..we always show up…..everyday…....!!


----------



## bandit571

Posted a little box as a Project….









Lumber has been brought in from the car…..ICE COLD! Need to let it warm up for a day or three…...want to build a cabinet to hang above the new Toilet…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Welcome Kramer, and Montana Bob you need to stop over and visit some day. I am usually in the shop. Been awhile.

Finally getting some needed moisture here. Started snowing this morning and still upper 20's temp. A lot is going in the ground. Sounds like we may have winter for the next week they say.

Got the order of bootjacks done and sent to their new home yesterday. Great order but 21 all the same almost got boring. I made a special one for the gal that bought them as a thankyou gift. I have made 40 total for her in the last 2 years.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mark, that's one big order. I also do know what you me about doing to many of one thing. I've done that to myself more times than I care to remember.

Bandit another great box, as Usual!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a sunny 0° work a RealFeel at -18°. Not walking this morning. Going to be staying in the deep freeze for the next week or so. They said we have the most snow on the ground we've had in 10 years.

*Bandit* - That's another great looking box. You sure can knock them out quickly.

*Mark* - You did great on the boot jacks. That was a big order.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's colder than you know what outside. It's currently 11 degrees but, with the wind chill factored in, it's -3 degrees.

*Bandit*, great job on the box and I love the decals. Great idea. Congrats on getting Top 3 Award too.

Nice Boot Jacks *Festus*. You do nice work. How's the hip doing? I'll bet it's a little scary walking around outside in this winter weather.

*Rick*, why don't you write a book on your adventures either fishing, music, woodworking, your life or all of the above. I wrote one for my kids on my life starting with the first house I lived in as a kid. I have around 250 pages written so far. I add a little to it when I think of something.

It's been too cold to work out in the shop lately. I'm gonna just sit in the house and watch golf instead.

Well boys, it's time to get some firewood for the fireplace for tonight's fire. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Will find out what happens…when I hang a "box" on a wall…









Have a stash of Ash planks to use…









And..it is too darn cold to even stick me nose out the door….afraid it might freeze off.


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up already has a "working sketch" drawn up….waiting on Moose & Squirrel to deliver the plans…

Lunch? Ham salad on NYC Rye bread…..


----------



## KramerFS

Thanks for all the welcomes…

minus 6º F here this morning…and a slight breeze, so the windchill is somewhat lower…but in MN, we usually don't talk about windchill.

*Festus*, those are some sweet looking boot jacks.

How long does it take to get my first Thread/post to be reviewed and approved?
I posted a "greetings from Minnesota" in the Coffee Lounge as a introduction of myself, hoping to see if any regulars here are near my location?

I also want to start a new thread, but I am unable to, when I try, I get the message that my first post (I made that on Thursday) hasn't been reviewed and approved yet. I'd like to start another thread about the HF 10×18 Lathe I just bought. Mostly right now, I am wondering if experienced turners here have used one, there is not accommodation to mount it to the bench, and am wondering if the 70 to 75 pound unit is heavy enough to keep it stable while turning/cutting? I don't want it flying off the bench, LOL.

I hope by posting these questions here, I don't get in trouble.

Oh, I have another question about operator position while turning/cutting on a wood lathe. Standing only? or is sitting ok?
Thanks for any info you fellas can offer.
Kramer.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Vegas snow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

LeeRoyMan. Nice photo.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Dang, we were all the way down to the bottom of page 2!

It's down to 1° on its way to -13°. There's a wind chill advisory as RealFeel could get down to -35° tonight. Why am I still living in Wisconsin?????

Nice pic *LeeRoyMan*. Those clouds look pretty ominous.

*Kramer* - It usually doesn't take very long to get approval. Cricket is usually pretty quick. I can't help much on turning techniques as I haven't turned anything since about highschool.

Stay safe and warm everyone it's a 3 dog night tonight


----------



## bandit571

Going to be that annual BAD week of winter area here….week to 10 days of arctic crap…then back up into the 40s…even too cold for clouds, this morning….13 above zero =feels like 2 above…..even got another inch of that white crap last night.

Counting down the days until St. Paddy's Day, and the start of Spring…..have had more than enough of this Ohio winter…..


----------



## Firewood

Well Bandit, we too are at 13° - but ours is Negative 13°. Wit the wind chill it's -32°. I'm with you on kissing this crap goodbye. I think this will be day 3 of not even stepping out of the house.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's damn cold again this morning at +8 degrees and with the windchill, it's -9. The dogs don't even take their time peeing outside, they get the job done and in the house.

*Kramer*, I like to turn but, I don't think I can help you out. I stand when I turn if that helps. I have an old Delta lathe.

Welcome to our thread* LeeRoyMan*. We all welcome you. We hope you can stick around and show more pictures of the cold side of Las Vegas.

Well, that's all folks. I'm gonna try to head out to the shop for a little shop time if I can stand the cold. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning!

Started off with chilly 42° & 50% RH this morning.

Currently a sunny 49°, with occasional breeze. Feels like 43°.

Heading for high of 73° in Phoenix on this Super Bowl Sunday.

*KramerFS* FWIW - Teds' Plan's spammers have forced some draconian measures on new forum members. Once you get past 5 contribution posts, and 1st new thread is admin approved; restrictions will be lowered.

Personally not a fan of turning wood, prefer metal lathe work. Wood turning has too much hand/eye artistry required for this engineer to enjoy doing it. Plus #IAMAKLUTZ and can't make multiple things same size to save my life. But can try to share what little I have learned?
If you are new to turning, suggest Allan Batty's Wood turning notes, I keep mine as lathe side reference manual. 
As far as sitting or standing while turning, can do either; but sitting makes it hard to turn large/long objects.
Scout sells a commercial stand that adapts for both styles. Folks over at Minnesota Woodturners Assoc share a design for lathe stand to help with positioning lathe for sitting. There are existing LJ posts on sitting while turning that a search will find.

*LeeRoyMan* Thanks for sharing pic of snow in LV desert. We desert rats need to stick together showing folks is does indeed snow in the desert.

Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy, and Safe place with comfortable temperature!


----------



## BurlyBob

Like every one else here. LeeRoyMan that is a very nice picture.

Kramer those temps your having is what I expect here this time of year. But not this year. It's headed to 45 and sunshine. We haven't had any real snow in weeks and we need it, BAD!

Rick I gave your old scroll saw a bit of a work out yesterday. I traced the outline of my Stanley 71 and cut it out on that scroll saw. I'm going to use it for a recess in a box much like one I think I saw Bandit make. I actually broke my first blade in the process. That saw really cuts smooth. I'm liking it more each time I use it and still getting comfortable with it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with Ol' Sol out and about for a welcome change from gray, 42 to 48 ° F and damp drizzle. Cascades are in winter warnings with high avalanche, pass closed or chains required. WE will probably have some emergencies with "highly experienced mountaineers" in the avalanches. I have always wondered why "highly experienced mountaineers" are out in high avalanche risks?

Welcome aboard * LeeRoyMan* and *Kramer.*

That is an awesome photo *LeeRoyMan.*

*Mark* That is quite an order of boot jacks. Hip must be doing well.

Suppose I had better enjoy the sunshine. Dark, nasty, gray days lie ahead ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

A short couple of hours in the shop. Daughter is coing over for pizza and I'm trying to hide a picture frame I'm making her for Valentine's Day. It's going to have really wonderful photo of her dog. She took this photo one morning before we had to put Duc down. It's a gorgeous, perfect lighting, Duc looked so good. Daughter is laso going to get a Valentine's day card from Duc. This should make for a tear jerking moment.


----------



## Rick Dennington

BBob,

Sounds like you're getting some good use out of the scroll saw, and putting it to good use on projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This hasn't happened for a few years. They are threatening temps staying below freezing for a few days and 3 or 4" of snow in WW.

Pass has been a disaster all day. Closed for spin-out and wreck clean up with chains required when they can move a few feet ;-))


----------



## bandit571

7 above zero and cloudy, this morning….yep, Winter is still sticking around…..needs to go back up north, where he belongs. Mother Nature needs to pay her heating bill, so things will warm back up.

Working on a "Flat-Pak"?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's -4° and calm, so no wind chill at the moment. No, that doesn't mean I'm going out walking.

Stay safe and warm my friends


----------



## KramerFS

it's around -10º F this morning, suppose to get to above zero today.

Well, I finally got my sm HF lathe setup on a short dual Toddler desk (20" tall) in my entryway, and seems about the ideal height for sitting while turning. For now, I'll just be turning small short wood, like file handles. I double checked alignment (Head-tail), as was suggested by many in the customer reviews. That looked pretty good. I adjusted the belt for slowest speed and mounted a small piece of Elm and roughed it in. The Lathe was nice and quiet, no bad vibrations and while roughing, the Lathe didn't jump or jerk…that was one of my worries about using a lathe with no mounting accommodations. I guess the 70 to 75 lbs was enough to keep things stable.

My other worry was dust. While I made plenty of chips, I didn't had much dust. I don't have a dust collection system figured out yet, but doing that is on the list. This was just a test run. I learned most of the tools I ordered were dull, and probably shaped incorrectly. It's just tool cold in my detached garage to sharpen tools, and I need to do more research on that anyway. I have ordered a couple paper books that were recommended by friends on another hobby forum, those should arrive any day.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's colder today and a little sympathy dusting of snow. It's only going to hit the upper 30's.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I found our thread on page 4 when I went to post. So not many post since yesterday. Everyone must be tied up in their shops, or it's too cold to go out into the shop…...!! It's that time of year, ya know…...!!!!

It was 26 for the low this morning at java time…Colder than a witch's t%#.......! It looked like we had a slight touch of moisture either last night, or this morning. Now it's only 28, so not much of a warm-up today, so far. The high will only be 32, so we're close. It feels like 21 out the door, with 88% humidity, and 6 mph. winds. COLD….!!

Rain mixed w/ some icing for tomorrow (that's scary), and turning to snow (?) on Thrusday (?). The big story is the temps. Going to be in the teens , and a few of days in single digits….I've had a couple of hell-roaring fires the last couple of nights, and more to come. Glad I have plenty of firewood. Nothing else to report around here.

You guys try and stay as warm as you can, cause it's coming…..all across the country….You Norfers hunker down…...!! Keep us updated on your weather around your neck of the woods…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy with gentle breeze, 70° & 19% RH in Phoenix just before lunch.
Low this morning was chilly 49°. Heading for a forecast high of 75° this afternoon?

Nothing special to report? 
Although I did take a preliminary run at Federal and State taxes yesterday? Wife didn't have enough deducted with new job and we owe a bunch of money. Sort of expected news, but at least we have couple months to save it up before April due date. 
Random bout of sciatica has hit my left side and limited mobility is preventing any fun activity since Sunday. Stinks to have nice weather, and my body not able to be in shop enjoying it.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with Ol' Sol out and about today, 30 to 42 ° F, no snow, maybe in a couple days.

*CaptK* Have you heard of H2 Pure Power in Phoenix? Their webpage is seems to be gone. LB had one of their units on an old Ford truck years ago. It wore out and he would like to put in on another but he lost the wiring diagram.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy y'all. It's 1° with a WC of -12°. We made it aaallll the way to 10° today. I had an appt with doc yesterday. Had a covid test today as I have to go in for a minor procedure on Friday. Yay me.

I spent a good part of the day figuring out how run a coax to another room in the basement. The good news is I think I got it close. The bad news is I will have to cut a hole in the drywall to finish it. Not looking forward to it

Kramer - Glad you got the lathe up and running. Post some project pics.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> *CaptK* Have you heard of H2 Pure Power in Phoenix? - TopamaxSurvivor


 Sorry, never heard of them.

WWW sleuthing does not find them either?
- Wayback machine has some old websites saved (web.archive.org), but nothing since 2017 and most recent are redirects like site was down. Have go back before 2013 to find a valid web site. Wayback does not often save PDF files, and wayback links to technical documents are broken.

- Business license has not been renewed since 2016.

- Most recent company location on biz license was leased warehouse space near small local airport, but they don't exist at that location any more. The old web sites don't even list full business address.

Have to be honest, this search took a strange twist?

- The principle/owner's name (Dr. Mary Meadows) is plastered all over every reference, but her local networking profile and LinkedIN shows she is a Naturopathic Doctor? Can not find any history of her in automotive world outside of H2 Pure Power? Found 4 different metro addresses used in her business registrations for same company; oldest are Chandler & Tempe, and then newest are Scottsdale & Sun City. Most of the addresses are next to automotive repair businesses. One location now is home of holistic healing church? Found her face and phone number in several local newspapers and Naturopathic magazine from 2013/2014 offering Naturopathic healing via breathing, with ads like this one?









How does one person run holistic healing business, and run a start up an automotive hydrogen Fuel cell business? Constantly amazed at strange things found on WWW …......

Thanks for 20 minutes of entertainment *Bob*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U R Welcome *CaptK* ;-)) Interesting. LB said he met her at an auto show of some kind in Spokane in 2001. He got one of their early units at a bargain introductory price. She was a Chemistry Professor who had started the company. He said she would probably be at least 90 now. If she had any patents, I'm sure the oil companies bought them up ;-)) LB said his car would run all day on a half-gallon of distilled water mixed with a couple of spoon fulls of Potassium hydroxide. He said it was best in diesel engines. He had a V-8 in a Ford PU. The ignition system spark backfired and blew out the backflow value. It wasn't heavy-duty enough. They sent him a new valve.

I met a guy who was doing experiments running cars on fumes back in the 70s. He was getting 50 miles or maybe more per gallon. The only problem was the lack of power for acceleration. This was before fuel injection. Had to start with the carberator, then switch over after warm-up. I never tried it driving trucks full of tools and materials.

Having worked in hazardous atmospheres on gas stations and seen lots of potential disasters before OSHA made them straighten out, I thought the fume generator was a bomb! It was wrapped around the exhaust pipe.


----------



## bandit571

11 cloudy degrees outside….will someone please come and pick up all of the white s--crap outside..

Heading out to fix Daughters Thermostat….may just replace it with a new one….

won that auction last night….so, 13 cutters and their box will be heading here…from Annville, PA…...

Need to look through and see if all my tax papers have arrived….then see about getting them filed…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another blue bird day here and a 18 this morning.

I've been helping the neighbor build a couple of workbenches in his wife's new carving building. It's been a series of minor errors but ultimately successful. We're about halfway done. Today should get us over the halfway mark. At least I hope so.

Have a great day all.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?

Partly cloudy, 57° & 38% RH mid morning. Heading for slightly above normal high of 72° this afternoon.
Humidity is supposed to increase today, with slim chance of rain for next couple days as another front passes through.

*Bob* LOL, thanks for history. FWIW - Looked up the H2 pure power tech, and found that Chinese companies offering for sale similar noble metal coating technology for use in on-board hydrogen fuel cells. Didn't check the Dr's patent history, but since patents expire in 17 years, what ever they used back in 2001 is public domain now.

Congratulations on winning auction *Bandit*! All I seem to win lately is PITA lottery. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's nasty out this morning, with rain turning to ice.. It could get kind of scary out w/ possible power outages, limbs breaking off, etc. It looks like a big swath of freezing rain, snow, and who knows what….anything can happen….!!!

The low was 21 at coffee time, with like conditions above. This rain/ ice may last a couple of days according to the weather channel. I sure hope not. We went through this back in 2009 and it was a disaster on trees, power lines and poles. It's 27 now, and that's the high for today. Thrusday it'll be around 30 w/ a low of 18, and the lows will continue to drop into the teens and single digits…...!! Humidity is 90% and 4 mph. winds. Just nasty out there…...!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Still here and not frozen yet. Has been minus degrees for several days and not going to get better until maybe Monday. Is -4° at the high today and will be colder the next couple days. Maybe -3° on Sunday then in the low 20's on Monday. Have about 13" of snow now with a bit more possible in the next couple days.

Hip does not like plowing snow with the 4-wheeler. Sit in the wrong position and it lets me know for hours after that I played too much.

Still staying busy with little projects in the shop. Made a couple cutting boards from scraps and several leather projects. Not sure why but everyone in town including the big stores are out of Butcher block / cutting board oil. Need to make my own but not wanting to go out for the next few days to get supplies.


----------



## bandit571

18 or so degrees outside….and snowing….think I'll just send my regards and just stay home, today…may try tomorrow to reach the Funeral Home…we'll see.

How much longer until Spring gets here….


----------



## Firewood

It's 1°…. Again. Never made it out of the single digits today.

I'm still quarantined, so couldn't even run to Menards for coax connectors. Fortunately I found a couple and made it work. So that project is done except for the 4" hole in the wall. Oh, yeah. Alexa - add drywall mud to my shopping list. For anyone thinking about getting an AirTV - keep looking.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

My neighbor banged on the door this morning around 9:30am to tell me it was time to get to work on his wife's carving benches.
Trust me I don't mind helping him. He and his wife are wonderful people and we've know each other for over 40 years.
We've lived through each others ups and downs over those years. So today we got the first carving bench finished and tomorrow we begin the 2nd. You should have seen the grin on her face when we were putting the bottom shelf into place. She has just recently cleared being cancer free for a full year, Thank the Good Lord. Her husband has survived having a cancerous tumor on a kidney the removal of both. He has also survived lung cancer. Just seeing both of them smile today was a great blessing. I still have them as great friends. It's moments like this that I realize how very bless I am that God has given me the wonderful life I have. My hope and prayer for all of you is the same.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's -6° and sunny with a RealFeel of -19°. Another good day to just stay indoors. Maybe I'll start taxes today.

*Bbob* - A great life story and a proper perspective to always hold onto. I too feel very thankful for all I have been blessed with through the years.

Stay safe and thankful everyone


----------



## bandit571

A cloudy 15 degrees outside…think I'll just sit here INSIDE the house…hate Frost-Nibbles…


----------



## Firewood

Well, it's jumped to 10° but that doesn't help much when the power goes out. They say another hour before it's restored. And I can't even go shopping to stay warm due to quarantine. Maybe I'll take a nap.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Single digits? Brr….

Started with chilly 49° at sunrise. Sunny 60° & 40% RH in Phoenix at 10am.
Forecast high is little warmer than yesterday's short pants weather with 74° expected.

Had a grand adventure yesterday, as I was forced to leave isolation and go shopping. 
Why? SWMBO forgot to order dog food. :-(0) 
Decided to triple down on Covid lottery and visit HD, grocery store, and carry out some food for dinner too.
Sciatica made the outing PITA, but was nice to get out. Though with everyone earing masks, can't tell if they happy or ready to kill you?

*Mike* Good luck staying warm. Nothing worse than cold and no power. Always hated ice storms and lost power when living in Midwest. That is when you realize how much you rely on power to get stuff down and live an easy comfortable life style.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The good words for today: Frigid---frosty…..!! It was 16 when I hit the rack at 3:00 a.m. It had started raining, then turned to sleet and some icing. But not for long. Turned back to light rain, then quit before I hit the rack. It's now 21 and all is clear out. Just frosty. The humidity is at 84%, and light winds at 5 mph. Feels like 13…...!!

The high tomorrow will be 27 with a low of 11…..!!! Then going down in the single digits for several days. The coldest morning looks like 1….....!! Geeezzz…..!!! My heat pump is working overtime. All you Norfers stay bundled up.

Mike…..Do you have any firewood to help keep ya'll warm….? That's why I always have plenty in the sunroom to have fires on cold nights, and in case of power outages. I keep close to a cord on hand…..!! It pays off….!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's darn cold again this morning. It was -5 this morning and it's 19 now. The high for today will only jump up to 20. At least the sun is out!

*Burly Bob*, What a great life story about you and your neighbors. It was fantastic!

That's all for now folks. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, all cold here too. It's been quite a run of days below freezing and it looks like it will last another week or so. The high Saturday will be 9 I think. Going a bit below 0 at night. We had a little snow every day this week and the boys have had no school. Now that I'm going back to work tomorrow, they will go to school. I milled a bunch of eastern red cedar this past week and it sells immediately. May have to find some more logs. Looks like a good chance of accumulating snow Monday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, thanks for the kind comments.

We are finally expecting snow. Lord willing, several inches, wouldn't that be wonderful. In the morning I'm going to rub some sharp on my snow shovel and give it a good coating of WD 40. I'm looking forward to doing some snow shoveling.

I done helping my neighbor with the carving benches in his wife's She Shed. They are both so very grateful for my help and I am happy I could help them. Tomorrow I'm in my shop finishing a few small projects.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, of course it's still cold here in Mid-Michigan and we did get a little more snow again. The temp now is 20 degrees and that's about as high as it will go today.

Woke up to the furnace acting up. It runs for about a second or two and then shuts off. It does this several times like its trying to start or something. Then all of a sudden it kicks on and stays on. I bought a new thermostat for it, but it seems to be working now. Could it be the stat or something else? Asking for a friend. LOL

Had to take the dogs to the vet this morning as well, their pooping hasn't stopped yet. I watched my lab puppy go this morning outside and it shot out like a heavy duty squirt gun. We had a mess this morning to clean up. So, off to the vet we went. Now we have to give the dogs medicine for the runs. If it ain't one thing it's another.

*FF Bill*, I love the smell of the Eastern Red Cedar. And it's easy to work with too.

Well, it's time to lunch so I have to go for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Cold here, gang,

It was 16 for the low this a.m. as I rose for coffee. We had some snow yesterday, which was just a good ground cover…...maybe an 1" or so. Everything's froze up around my neck of the frozen woods. It'sa 21 now, and the humidity is at 71%, and 7 mph. winds. My heat pump has been working overtime, and still getting it. The high might get to 25, and the lows in the single digits for a few days. Three days of snow predicted starting Sunday. One morning it's supposed to be 3, then 0…....Damn, that's too cold for these old bones. They ache enough as it is…...!!!

Nothing going on here. just trying to keep warm, and have some fires at night. Went out this morning to turn the heat on (hasn't been on in 3 years, much), and it was 46 in there. Plugged in battery chargers (drills and boat). So I'm letting it warm up, then go out and blow up some tars…...!! That's all I have for now…Hunker down, ya'll.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time..egg Salad on Wheat…with Black Pepper….2.5 hr of shoptime, so far…Back said "Breaktime!" So, cleaned things up and headed upstairs for lunch…back is very sore, right between the shoulder blades..Can't seem to do those 5-8 hour shoptime sessions, anymore…oh well…

Film at 2300 hrs…I hope…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 70° & 22% RH just before lunch.
Heading for high of 72° and have chance of slim rain this afternoon.

*Don* Tell your friend, scope of problem depends on age of furnace. Furnace have become very high tech.
New fangled high efficiency models have extra sensors, electronics, and even small fans feeding combustion air or removing exhaust products. If anyone of these is flaky, it will have start issues. 
Thanks to cold temperatures, could also be low tech problem of water condensation icing up gas regulator feeding gas into house too. Afraid, too many possibilities for a 'forum' diagnosis. 
Wish your friend best luck with speedy fix. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A brisk -9° out now and that probably will be the high, About the same the next two days with lows around -25°. Should warm up on Monday and I am all for it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

groovy, man…









needs some beads?









one or two?









Have a cordless Mitersaw..









And a cordless Jointer..









Made a bit of a mess in the shop, today…









Downright chippy, actually…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Thanks* Captain Klutz* on the info. The furnace is an older model, 2004 and it seems to run okay. It hasn't acted up since this morning. However, I ended up getting a new thermostat anyway. It seems to be the cheapest thing to start with.


----------



## BurlyBob

We finally are getting some snow! Weather channel predicts as much as 4"-5". It's coming down nice and heavy right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a lot of snow.

I splurged on myself and order 3 Bessey 36" parallel clamps and a Bench dog feather board from Rockler. I was watching James Hamilton on stumpy nubbs youtube, use the feather board for cutting thin strips on a table saw. I'm getting tired for getting close and spending to much time sanding them down for a good fit. We'll see how it works.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like we may have a significant snow coming this week. Supposed to start sometime Sunday night and then snow all day Monday. 6" or more from that and then several other snow chances during the week. This will be pretty unheard of for here. Usually we are getting rain and then snow and ice. We are locked into the cold so it will all be snow. I work Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday. That will be fun.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 3° with a RealFeel of -11°. Only made it to 7° today. We had a dusting of snow last night and may get a bit more by morning.

Had my upper GI today. Doc said everything looks pretty good, but took some biopsies anyway.

*Don* - Two tings come to mind on your furnace issue. The first, assuming it vents out via PVC is to make sure the pipe outside isn't blocked with ice, snow, nest, etc. The other thing could be the flame sensor. If it gets dirty or corroded it won't detect the current in the flame. Their cheap to replace, but maybe just cleaning it will get you going again.

*Rick* - If I had a wood burner, I'd definitely be using it. But unfortunately all we have is a gas fireplace. Before we moved, this was my firewood storage










It's 12W x 4D x 4+H. So it would hold about a cord and a half. It was elevated about 8" off the ground, so plenty of airflow. And I never had a shortage of hardwoods (oak, cherry, hickory, etc.)

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hot Dog! We've got around 6" of snow on the ground and more is on the way. I'm about ready to head out and push my shovel around. It's going to be wonderful.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Snow? Bah, Humbug!....have too much on the ground now….will need to replace the Gazebo on the back porch come Spring….

Have a Winter Storm coming in on late Sunday….4-8" more of that white crap….going to be a flood when all this junk does melt away….can't wait..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, breezy, with 61° & 45% in Phoenix at lunch time.

Expecting high temp of 73°, but doesn't not seem like it will happen due chilly breeze blowing.
Rain/snow is falling in northern half of state. 20% chance of rain in metro valley tonight.

Got my valentines day shopping done early this morning.
Fresh cut flowers, Girl Scout cookies, and a mushy card. 
Did some household chores I don't normally touch as well. IE. Happy wife, Happy life!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon ya'll,

It' was 12 at get-up time. Clabbered over. Humidity is 60%. and 8 mph winds. It's coming ya;ll….!! It has warmed up (if you want to call it that) to 18, and 19 is all we can muster for today. Going down to 10 tonight, with a low of 1--0 degrees…..I better get that brass monkey in…...!!!

Winter storm warning for the mountains, and everywhere else around the country. Bringing in more wood a light load at a time. My back can't take it, and have to rest in between loads. It's killing me now. But it has to be done.

70% chance of snow and more cold on the way. You guys snuggle in and stay warm. This is a nasty one….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Taking a break and letting the sun do a little work. Got the driveways and walkways all shoveled. The sun should loosen up the stubborn stuff.

Bandit, send me all your white stuff. I want to go fishing this summer and waterfowl hunting in the fall.

Time for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Firewood

It's 1° out this afternoon. Only 6° warmer than last night's low of -4°. It's also snowing lightly. We added about another 2" to the piles. Tonight will go down to -12 with wind chill advisory in place.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It was -6 for the high today and all sunshine so feels warmer looking out the window. A couple more days then it should get up almost to freezing for highs.

I am like BBob. We needed the snow bad. Have to get some moisture to keep the rivers running and the mountains green. I am having a bit of an issue plowing with a bad hip but so far have been keeping up. Still have a foot or so on the ground yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW high overcast with the ceiling at 1600 feet and temps running 23 to 31 ° F. The weather girls have been predicting 7 t0 11 inches of lowland snow for the last 3 or 4 days to start at 7 PM last night. Starting at 7 PM, +/- 5 minutes, it started and we got 8". I'm not going to shovel. Total waste of time. Rain starting tomorrow with temps above freezing at 6 PM and beyond for the foreseeable future. I see moisture on the edge of the snowpack. Ol' mother earth is melting the bottom side already ;-))

*BBob*, Good story with the neighbors cooperation.

*Mark* Good hip news. Mom had one when she was about 40. It has worked well, she is 94.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Just a quick reminder: Be sure and leave your water dripping a little to keep the pipes from freezing up…..!!

I haulded in 4 loads of firewood today, and my old back is sure telling on me now. I'm gonna let my wife haul in some more tomorrow. I'll be too stove up to help much…....!! Going down to 9 degrees tonight…..BRUUURRR.


----------



## Firewood

It's already -6° heading to -12. The wind chill is -28° and may get to -35. Brrrr.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 1° here this morning heading for a high of 6. Snow will be moving in this afternoon and they say 3-6", but a few more little snow storms this week could bring several more inches. I have a feeling my tractor will say hell no if I try to start it so I probably won't be plowing snow anytime soon. I will do some shoveling though.


----------



## bandit571

about 20 mostly cloudy degrees outside….snow is still here, and they say more on the way…..

4 more weeks til Spring?


----------



## Firewood

It was -11° at wake up time with a RealFeel of -33°. We might get to 0 if we're lucky. I think I'll stay in today.

I turned 66 today. Where have the years gone??? Deb got me a DRO for my table saw. I'll let you know how the install goes.

*Mark* and *Bbob* - I'm glad you're happy with the snow. You guys never did come by to get mine. I'm not paying the shipping cost to send it to you.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang and Happy Valentines day. Winter is still here and the snow keeps coming. It's 14 degrees now and will be warming up to 19 this afternoon under partly cloudy sky's. The "feels like" temp is +1. BTW, the "big" snow storm is just missing us. Yay!

On with the furnace saga now. I changed the Thermostat out yesterday morning and the furnace seemed to run pretty good all day. Those new fangled thermostats are fancy and difficult to program. But I got it done. Then around 6 PM it started to run and stop again, same as before. So, I called a professional, my brother in law. He's a Maintenance supervisor for on of the local hospitals and has done heating and cooling for years. He couldn't come out until this morning. It ran all night long with no problems. He checked everything out this morning and couldn't find anything. He thinks it's the fan heat switch that's acting up. *WI Mike*, the furnace vent goes out the roof. Thanks for the advise. And, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

*Rick*, couldn't you hire some young kid to bring in your wood for you?

We have to go pick up some groceries soon and then it's golf all day long in the easy chair. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started out with c.c.c.cold 40° this morning in Phoenix.
Have few clouds, stiff breeze, 57° & 30% RH mid-morning. 
High temp will only be 65° today. 
Cold wind is blowing too hard for me to wear short pants outside today.

Expecting more of same temperatures for next 3-4 days. 
Forecast in 8-10 days shows 80° short pants weather is coming.
Might be good time for anyone stuck in single digits to come visit sunny Arizona? 
March is peak visitor season, so visit now to beat the rush.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Happy Birthday, youngster.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

It's snowing here to beat the band, like everywhere else. It was 8 when I rose for java. The snow just started a bit ago, so no amount as of now. It's sticking and covering the ground, and did I mention about that brass monkey? Humidity is at 63%, and 6 mph. winds.

Going down to 3 degrees tonight and in the morning…Then maybe 6-7 for a high…....Brrrr!!! Put up a little more firewood before all this mess hit (about 3 small loads in the wheel barrow), so we should be in good shape for a while. It kills my back so bad….I need drugs…!!

Mike…..I hope you have a nice name day, and at least get a cake or pie….I prefer pie myself…....)

You're still a young guy compared to a lot of us old fart knockers, geezers, and grey hairs….only Bill is younger.

Don…. To answer your question….there are no kids living here…all old retirees. Some are worse off than me, I hear. Only time you might see a couple of kids is in the summer when they come to visit grand parents…no kids for 15 miles in any direction, which I prefer.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick another thing to do in such cold temps. Leave the cabinet doors under sinks open. You can also set a small heater pointed into the cabinet. I have promised myself if we ever build another house there will be no sinks on an outside wall anywhere.

It's snowing again, thankfully. We could get another 3"-4". Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just starting to get some flurries here, but they are saying 4-8" by tomorrow night. We never get snow when it's this cold. It's very unheard of here. Usually when it's this cold we have blue skies. It was 12° earlier, but now it's 8°. Going down to 1 tonight.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. The temp jumped all the way to -2° where it is right now. The RealFeel is still down at -18 and will be close to -30 by morning. This should be the end of the cold snap. I hope. We're going to Florida at the end of the month. We should have been there this week.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good afternoon all. The temp jumped all the way to -2° where it is right now. The RealFeel is still down at -18 and will be close to -30 by morning. This should be the end of the cold snap. I hope. We re going to Florida at the end of the month. We should have been there this week.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.
> 
> - Firewood


You should move to Alaska if you'd like some warmer weather. I got +20 right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's 0° here this morning. Not as cold as some And colder than others, Alaska for instance. We got about 1 1/2" overnight. It's barely snowing right now, but more is coming…5-9". I will try to get the tractor started this afternoon to clear the driveway. My plan is to shine a 500w light on the oil pan and put a tarp over the top for a while. Tractor starts ok down to about 20, but I think 0 is gonna be a stretch. The glow plugs have never worked on this kubota.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another glorious MONDAY morning! (sic)

Sunny 42° & 45% RH in Phoenix this morning. RealFeel is 36°.

Heading for high of 63° this afternoon.

This arctic blast is truly historic, even though it is tolerable temp in my neighborhood.

Northern AZ mountains are near 20° over night, with rare minus single digit wind chill.
Even Mexico is seeing cold and snow. It is below freezing in parts of Sonora Mexico south of Arizona state line. They have low temp of 14° in Juarez, Mexico south of El Paso. Wow.

Kinda glad this arctic air mass is over center of US, and not western states. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

So…where is this "Climate Change" everyone is so worried about…...

Wasn't that long ago, that the "experts" were worried about a new Ice Age?

16 cloudy degrees here…seeing some snow flurries going by the windows….yet they are calling for 4-12"? Maybe they own stock in the local Ski Resorts?

Monday? We'll leave it at that…..


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got a total of 7" on the ground. Looks like it dropped 3"-4" last night. Looks like we might get some more over night. I'm ready for it.

I'm home bound today. Daughter walked over and borrowed my PU to get to work. Her little Chevy Cobalt is made for pushing thru snow. Might do some reloading later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds,

Snowing like mad here now, and has been for the last 2 days…..we're not done yet. Got close to 5-6" so far. The temp dipped down to 1 degree and now it's 3 degrees….!! Maybe the snow will end around 3:00 or so today…maybe.
We still have power so far.
The low will dip down to "0". The brass monkey is really complaining…....!!
Now the flakes are getting bigger. Hope we got enough firewood to make it through this crap….!! No worries.

Humidity is at 74%, and 10 mph. winds. Makes it feel like it's-13…..Burrrr!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..haven't got the "Big Snow" yet, but…









I think we already have quite enough, now…My Gazebo seems to think so, too..









Used to be one there….
Looking out front, through the Kitchen window…









YUCK….Don't NEED any more of this crap…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's it I'm done for the morning. Got the driveways all shoveled, the sun came out and melted the leftovers off. Now my back is telling me to take it easy till morning when I get to do it all over again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Sunshine and heat. Up to 8° and maybe get to the middle teens later. This is the first above zero for over a week and I like it. Should be on a warming trend now so the rest of you should be better in a few days also.


----------



## Rick Dennington

The weather:

7 degrees now…..going down to 5….then 3….then 1….then -0 by 6:00 a.m…..then start going back up…...?

It quit snowing around 5:30, but may start back up between 7-8 p.m…...60-40%....then looks like it's over…..?

Got a good hell-roaring fire going …..still have power…..that's a good thing…...!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW low overcast with the ceiling at 800 feet and temps running 32 to 42 ° F. The melt is well underway. The record-setting 8" of dry continental snow we had is rare here; dry and powdery. It was shovelable and drivable on Saturday, but that night a little rain/ snow mix made it into the WW normal version. Heavy, wet, and compacting to ice as soon as a footprint or tire touched it. A snow shovel full probably weighed about 50 pounds on Sunday. I always use a regular grain scoop shovel when I shovel it. Only weighs about half ;-)

The pass is closed about 2 hours a day for avalanche control. About 20 hours it is closed for jackknifes, rollovers, spinouts, and salvage operations. That leaves a narrow 2-hour window to try to sneak through if you are lucky enough to time it right ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That pass situation reminds me of one night LB was driving semi over Snoqualmie. He stopped for dinner and when he got back on the road it was empty. At first, he thought traffic was low. After a while, without any 4×4's speeding past he began to wonder if the pass was closed. When he got to the west side the state patrolman asked how he got past the closure. He said they must have closed it behind him when he stopped for dinner.

In the late 60s I was returning from Idaho. I got over Deadman's Pass above Pendleton about 2 hours before they closed it. I decided to go up I-84 through Portland rather than over Snoqualmie on I-90. My Cougar was blasting through drifts almost even with the hood in the Columbia Gorge. About the time I headed north on I-5, they closed I-84 thorough the Columbia Gorge ;-)

Crazy winter days in WW


----------



## BurlyBob

WW Bob I have so many memories of Dead mans pass, Mecham and Ladd canyon. These have got to be the worst 100 miles of highway in the state of Oregon during winter. I promise myself to never drive them during winter. Well, I'm doing it once again this next week. You think I would have learned a lesson by now.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 3° after a low this morning of -9°. We finally are above zero again. They are predicting 1-3" of snow overnight. The folks along Lake Michigan, about 15 miles east of me are under a winter storm warning and are getting hammered right now. Not a snowflake here yet.

Looks like most of the country is feeling the effects of this cold front. When Texas and Mexico are in the teens and single digits you know it's cold.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We got hammered last night! We got about 10" of snow with wind driven drifts. I cleaned out a spot for our dogs last night and you couldn't tell where it was cleaned this morning. The temp is cold as well at +12 degrees today. Last night it got down to single digits. I hate winter!!! I hate snow!!!

My wife woke up with a bad case of Acid Reflux and had to sit up the whole night. So, I got up with her and slept in my easy chair. What a night. I'm beat today.

Well, that's all I have for today, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

partly cloudy, bright and sunny outside….snow has at least stopped…other than what is blowing around….front porch railing has 12" of snow…there WAS 5-6" to begin with,,,

Brunch: BIG bowl of Steaming Beef Pho…washed down with a cold Guinness Extra Stout….

Door #1 is out of the clamps, door #2 has taken it's place….film @2300….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> partly cloudy, bright and sunny outside - bandit571


Same here, except we have 54° & 35% RH. And NO snow. 
Heading for 68° this afternoon.

More Klutz family drama to put a smile in your day:
SWMBO has been complaining about back pain most every morning when she wakes up. She is nearly 10 years younger than I am, and my standard response for her back complaint: 'just wait to you reach my age' is not working. (and the fight starts….) Bed is 15 years old, and has body shaped indents in padding where we over weight folks sleep, and it is time for a new bed.

Decided yesterday to remove the old bed complaint from the daily ritual, and took her out to buy a new mattress. Presidents day sale reduced the stores profit margin from egregious to moderately ridiculous and was same as online advertised price. Plus we got 'free' $200 power adjustable bed frame for spending too much money. Was first time we have left isolation together in months, and even had lunch while out in Covid world. Was a welcome change, except for her paranoia with double masks, and constant application of hand gel. But the mattress store provided freshly sanitized pillows, and pillow 'napkins' to cover pillow while testing out beds. Made her happy, which is all that matters.

Deep down inside I know the source of back pain is Covid isolation weight gain. I gained 15lbs and she gained more. Wife used to hike several miles a day between parking garage, and 12th floor office at work downtown. Now that she works from home; she walks about 75ft between bed and office, and when she isn't working from bed because something hurts. I am no saint, and need more exercise. My joints hurt worse now, than before Covid isolation due extra weight. Only get a short 1/2 mi walk with dogs every day, and spend 2-3 hours in shop a few days week; but she gets zero exercise. Have been trying to get her to walk with me, so we can both feel better; but having zero luck (and the fight starts…...).

New bed gets delivered tomorrow. It is an expensive solution to prove the need for more exercise, but hoping it works. Wish me luck. BTW - If she reads this, it may be my last post as I end up in shed on a cot, as king mattress is too big for shed …....... LOL Things we do for love.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowed-i-ins,

Well what do you know…..the sun is shining, but still very cold. It was -0 at coffee time early, as I had to hit the head, as my bladder was hollerin'..... It starting gaining warmth a little, and it's now 10 degrees. 12 by dinner time, and moving up to about 22 by nap time. Weather channel shows more snow for tomorrow (?)......! 60%....!!Starting Thrusday is a warming trend, but lows are not good. We'll see how that plays out…..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We had a trace of rain overnight.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming up today and might get close to 40. The snow is melting fast but the snow pack up higher is holding.

I'm just going to mess around in the shop today. Hopefully, I'll be able to clear out a few small projects.

Tomorrow I'm headed across the pass back to our hometown. I'm in the process of getting my Mom's property sold off. It's a 400 mile round trip, crap. No restaurants or motels to stay in so it's down and back in one day for maybe 2-3 hours work.


----------



## Firewood

It made it to 19° today. It's now about 3°. We got about 2 or 3" of light snow last night. Can't tell for sure because it was already cleaned up by the time I got up this morning. Some folks along the lake got as much as 18". Add that to what's already on the ground and it's more than many have seen in 20 years. We usually get a thaw somewhere along the line, but not this year. It's all still here….. Waiting for *Bbob* to come get it.

I started patching the hole in the drywall today. Should be ready for another coat of mud in the morning.

*CaptK* - Keep us posted on the mattress saga. I'd be interested in how a single power lift works with 2 people wanting to go in different directions.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW , sunny with temps running 36 to 45 ° F. The melt is done ;-) Took a 3.5 mile walk to work off a few Covid pounds CaptK mentioned.

BBob, Ladd Canyon seems to be the first spot closed on I-84 every time. The old timers tried to tell them they would never keep it open and they needed to go round through Union ;-))

Good luck with getting your mom's property finished. That was a 4 year process getting her houses bought, sold, and finally into old folks care.

We are isolated in WW. Both passes closed for about 24 hours. Winter storm warnings, might be going for 48 ;-)



> It s all still here….. Waiting for *Bbob* to come get it.


Too Slow for ours. Only a 24 hour window. Another 12 it was too heavy and would have been an overload, then gone.



> *CaptK* - Keep us posted on the mattress saga. I d be interested in how a single power lift works with 2 people wanting to go in different directions.
> 
> Stay safe and warm everyone
> 
> - Firewood


I'll bet I know who wins ;-))


----------



## bandit571

-1 this morning, clear blue skies outside….have bills to pay today….before I go back to hibernating….


----------



## bigblockyeti

28° this morning at the bus stop. We should see 47° later today further helping dry things out so I can get some work done on my shed. Rain starts late tonight and will continue through tomorrow hopefully stopping sooner than later so I can get more work done on Friday.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold this morning however it was much colder overnight. The weatherman said it was supposed to get as low as -8 last night. I wouldn't know cause I was hunkered down under piles of blankets trying to keep warm. It is now +10 and should rise to 22 under a sunny sky's.

I think I'm gonna try to get out in the shop today if I can stand the cold long enough. I'm trying to warm it up now while I'm on here. I have a promised flag case to make. This cold sure puts a hamper on shop time.

Safe travels *Burly Bob.* And yes, *Capt. K*, keep up informed on your "beauty sleep".

Well, that's all folks. I'm gonna go have a cup of Joe with the wife before I head out to the shop. In the mean time, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Spam for lunch?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump day!

Sunny, breezy, 61° & 19% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. Realfeel is 58°.
High of 64° expected.

New mattress is scheduled for delivery this afternoon. 
Question: Since when do mattress stores have delivery tracking apps like Dominio's?

Am able to check order status online, and even watch the delivery truck meander around my side of town making deliveries. It's on stop 6, and mine stop #10. They even offer a delivery estimate narrowed down to a 30min window? Am a bad Klutz, must have paid way to much to get this kind of service. LOL

Unexpected wrinkle on 'beauty sleep' adventure: 
SWMBO has started whining about the dreaded break-in of a new mattress. Telling me to get used to 'wicked witch mode' until she gets a good nights sleep. Didn't expect this twist. She's been saying we need a new mattress for couple years now? 
Looks like I am doomed to be tortured not matter what happens, and no one wins anything. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> we are sexy, state-of-the-art, and clearly yours! Take it slow to browse stunning Bangalore High Class Escort Services profiles or find a rub-down company. There are loads of options and naughty commercials from throughout the town. Our Bangalore Russian Call Girls are regarded to be the maximum beautiful inside the world. splendor with some Brains is usually the great preference.
> 
> Don t Miss Out ! Get Special Cheap Bangalore VIP Escorts For You.
> 
> - highclassescort


Do any have a tractor? If so, please send a picture of the tractor. If they have a sawmill too, even better, please list the horsepower for consideration.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW , sunny with temps running 34 to 45 ° F. Started a 3.5 mile walk but my knee brace connector broke ;-(

Didn't sleep much last night. Yesterday there was an auto shop with propane tanks that burned near SeaTac Airport. Propane stored indoors is a violation of state law.

One-shot out like a missile and was trapped under a fence. It had to have been laying on its side so the pressure relief valve could no work. 
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/crews-battling-major-commercial-fire-seatac-auto-shop/CJRGSD3JGFAANKJZAQNR5TZSGQ/

We have 1,000 gallons here. I spent my career making electrical safe building redundancy into critical control systems that could injure, kill, and destroy. Seeing our wicked mayor ignoring codes pandering to greedy developers saving a buck is a bit concerning. Especially when she is willing to destroy our neighborhood with a dozen homes and about 50 people at risk.


----------



## Firewood

It started out clear and calm and got up to 25° today. It's 12° now and still calm. Starting to see some warmer temps move in.

Not much going on around here. Took apart the bathroom sink drains and gave them a good cleaning. They sure needed it. And I added a couple more coats of mud to my drywall patch job. Now I have to try and match the knockdown texture.

Tomorrow I have my annual useless Medicare wellness visit. Maybe I'll answer all the questions wrong and see what happens. LOL

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I checked the road cams this am and totally bagged idea of driving over that skating rink. I've done it to many times in the past. It's a 400 mile round trip from my house to my Mom's. This entire effort can wait till the roads clear up.

On a much more positive note the entire snow pack is improving. Hopefully it will only get better. The more the better.


----------



## bandit571

16 and snowing…HUMBUG! Son got his Chevy Cruze stuck this morning, trying to park out front of the house…the same spot he pulled out of last night, to go to work….

Am now waiting on the 20v Li Battery to charge back up, so I can dig a path for MY Chevy Equinox LT to pull out and go to Lowes…..

Snowblower is a hand-held, cordless 20v model…..and it will throw the crap a long way…..while the wind just blows it back into your face. Maybe next week, all this white crap will have melted away….I hope…


----------



## bigblockyeti

No bus today, school called off for rain. I guess the "wintery mix" could be a problem falling through 38 degree air onto warmer ground.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you shut-ins,
I have ice cycles about 2' long hanging down…..Dangerous if you get under one….. Humidity is at 57%, and 6 mph. winds. Starting tomorrow, everyday afterwards it will start warming up, and the lows won't be sooo bad….!! 37 and 16, 45 and 30, and so on…Better and better…..!!

Mike…...I've had 2-3 of them wellness check-ups. That crap is just a rip-off so the doctor can get more $$$. All they did was (and this was a nurse, not a doctor) take my temp, blood pressure, and asked if I felt ok….what a joke. I told them I wouldn't be back ever again for that crap. I'm done with that…..ever…..!!

BBob…...Glad you decided to put off making that trip out on those slick roads….These are dangerous times. Stay home, and fuss at Tamara…..lol….That's what I do to my spouse all the time…...)


----------



## bandit571

22 and snow flurries all day, today…yuck..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I lost my post about voltage drop at my porch receptacle running my little air compressor but I've done more research. It was chilly yesterday morning when I tried to fire it up to frame the bird boxes on the shed soffits, it tripped its internal breaker twice while very slowly accelerating. I checked the voltage at the plug prongs while it was trying to ramp up and it was at 79V. A butane torch for 30 sec. on the crankcase allowed it to ramp up to speed the third try and the running voltage was 102.5V, waaaaaay too low vs. the open circuit voltage of 121.3V. It was cold but only built ~60psi when this measurement was taken.

I spoke with an electrician that worked for the company who wired the house when built back in '04 and he was familiar with how they wired the houses. There's a good chance the 14/2 leaves the panel to garage GFI, then to the front porch and finally to the back porch, that could easily be over 80 of 14/2 supporting a 15A load. This seems it would be violating the 04' NEC per allowable voltage drop of well over 10%.

The cold weather is certainly not helping but it would be far worse if I were still in OH so I can't complain too much.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Sunny, 59° & 17% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.

Wind has calmed from yesterday, but still have cold breeze blowing.
Have to be in direct sunshine to wear short pants, or get goose bumps. 

Heading for high of 64° this afternoon. 
Expecting warm up into upper 70's this weekend.

Hopefully all you human icicles have already bought your plane tickets, or packed the car for drive to AZ? Over night lows will be in upper 40's, but going to have spring like 78-80° weather in desert next week! 

BTW - First morning after new mattress delivery, and SWMBO did not have any back pain? 
She still wanted to blame me for every thing wrong in world, but had to force herself to be grumpy? 
Fingers crossed there are more good mornings. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I lost my post about voltage drop at my porch receptacle running my little air compressor but I ve done more research. It was chilly yesterday morning when I tried to fire it up to frame the bird boxes on the shed soffits, it tripped its internal breaker twice while very slowly accelerating. I checked the voltage at the plug prongs while it was trying to ramp up and it was at 79V. A butane torch for 30 sec. on the crankcase allowed it to ramp up to speed the third try and the running voltage was 102.5V, waaaaaay too low vs. the open circuit voltage of 121.3V. It was cold but only built ~60psi when this measurement was taken.
> 
> I spoke with an electrician that worked for the company who wired the house when built back in 04 and he was familiar with how they wired the houses. There s a good chance the 14/2 leaves the panel to garage GFI, then to the front porch and finally to the back porch, that could easily be over 80 of 14/2 supporting a 15A load. This seems it would be violating the 04 NEC per allowable voltage drop of well over 10%.
> 
> The cold weather is certainly not helping but it would be far worse if I were still in OH so I can t complain too much.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*bigblockyeti* On a general-purpose residential "lighting" circuit, it is typical and per code as far as I know. If it were a dedicated circuit it would not be legal. Does your nameplate say the Full Load Amps are 15?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not too cold this morning but far from warm. For the first time I can remember, another bus came 6 minutes before the kids' bus and stopped a couple hundred yards down the road. I found myself running down the road barefoot in a t-shirt with the kids flailing bags in one hand and jackets in the other trying not to trip over untied laces. When we got close, we realized it was the wrong bus as it hadn't stopped and waited for the kids but was picking up someone else in a wheelchair requiring more time to deploy the lift. We then had to hustle home to ensure we didn't miss the bus that was scheduled to stop within the next minute or two. The cold didn't bother me nearly as much as my bare feet running on rough asphalt, that it was cold and wet only help sink the heat from me faster. That was not my idea of a pleasant morning.

Bob, I suspect you're right, despite having a 15A receptacle, production builders don't give a good golly gosh darn about usability, they just want a green tag as fast and cheap as possible. Here's the data plate from the compressor.









To add insult to injury, the panel identifies lights and outlets (not receptacles) for many breakers devoid of where in the house they might be. The double pole breaker for the 240V receptacle in the garage is identified as 220V by a professional, licensed electrician in 2004!


----------



## BurlyBob

I tried to work in the shop yesterday. Just couldn't get it warmed up enough to spend any time out there.

It snowed most of the night. We've got 3"-6" on the ground. The snow pack report is finally getting where it needs to be. Thankfully the weather channel says we've got several more days of snow coming. I'll take it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you sun worshipers,

After a low of 10, and plenty of sunshine, it has now warmed up to 30.

The humidity is 47%, and 3 mph. wind…..!! The snow is beginning to melt after getting that 7-8".......!

The high will be 37, and the low in the morning will 16. Been letting water run a little stream the last several days.

Never lost power, plenty of firewood, and grocries, we're in good shape, and have been during to snowstorm.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely gettting warmer on average, but this morning was still darn cold. It was -1. Full sun and about 30° now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

We finally got above 32° about 10 o'clock this morning. First time in over 2 weeks. It is now 37° and may go higher yet today. All sunshine and no breeze so feels nice to be outside.

I am lucky that I do have a nice insulated / heated shop. Usually turn the thermostat down to around 60° at night so is easy to warm up to near 70° when I am working. Nice to have the tools warm enough not to need gloves to touch them.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, calm, 70° & 11% RH in Phoenix today. 

See a 4.2 magnitude earthquake hit OK/KS today. Something about oil/gas drillers injecting too much waste water underground? If they keep it up, the only decent remaining underground aquifer in US will be toast, and fresh water will be non-existent. sigh. News is always depressing, do not know why I read the crap.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

We saw a little over 50 this afternoon and I was able to pick up my miratec trim board for my shed. The trailer was still soaking wet this morning and I had no desire to drive on wet roads where it would just get road spray. The weekend is looking like at least 50's and no rain both days so hopefully I'll make some progress.


----------



## bandit571

Clear Skies and windy….better bring the Brass monkeys back inside….have a wind chill warning out, for tonight..

Might hit the 40s by next Tuesday….we'll see…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and still a little cold. We got another dusting of snow last night but, not much to worry about. The temp is 24 working it's way up to 27 today. It feels tropical after the last couple of weeks.

I joined a new group about a couple of months ago called "Can I Have It". It's on Facebook. It's a site to sell and buy antique tools. I'm selling a Sargent 22 C hand plane right now and the bid so far is up to $35. It's kinda exciting. The auctions for this site usually run on the weekend and is over by 10:00 PM Sunday night. Check it out.

I've been working on a Flag Case for a friend and I'm having all kinds of trouble with it. The last case I made came out great, but not this one. I'm starting over again today. Bummer!

BTW, I got my second Covid shot today. So, I'll probably be sick tomorrow. I hope not.

Well, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

19 bright and sunny degrees outside….and knee deep in snow….

Maybe after lunch, I motivate towards the shop, and start sanding that cabinet….and see about start a finish…

Taxes are getting done Monday…more Doctor visits next week…joy, joy..


----------



## bandit571

Am getting very tired of this white crap..









Having to clean the walkway all the time..









And trying to keep ahead of the Ice Show…









Come on Spring!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you frozen stiffs,

Not a lot to report around my neck of the woods. It was a cold start to today's weather, but warming up quickly. It was 19, then 23, then 29, then 35, and now it's 39 going up to 46…..Yea…..!! Still have plenty of snow around, but melting quickly, it looks like. Humidity is at 44%, and 4 mph. wind. The low tonight will be 30….that means no more letting the water drip all night for a good while. And it looks like the worst is over for a good spell. Temps are moving up everyday. We have a chance for rain tomorrow, which should help melt the snow, and start getting back to normal


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a bit of snow last evening. It came down quite nicely for a couple of hours. Soon as it hit the ground it melted,
by morning there was close to 1/2" of ice on the driveway and walkways. It's warmed up to 41 and I've gotten everything cleaned off. Time to give me snow shovel some TLC. I left the garage door open after I swept out the lake left by 'Stick in the Mud' parking here car in there and the snow melting off. I'm hoping the floor will dry off.

Looks like I get to retro fit some T12 led tubes in the kitchen this afternoon. After watching a couple of YouTubes, it doesn't look that hard. Shouldn't take more that an hour or so.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, breezy, 74° & 10% RH in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 77°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another warm day here. Still upper 30's now and has been sunshine all day. The next couple days are going to be even warmer so our snow is really going to settle.

Working on a project for a Granddaughters birthday. Seems that dolls need their own closets according to the 4 yr. old.

Waiting on approval of plans on a couple other projects so I can get them started hopefully soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW , sunny with temps running 39 to 49 ° F with onshore flow blocking out Ol' Sol this afternoon with a 4200-foot ceiling dropping to 600 tonight. I did a 2-mile walk with my old knee brace. It worked better than I expected. Knee warned me not to go for 3 at the 1.5 mark.



> Bob, I suspect you re right, despite having a 15A receptacle, production builders don t give a good golly gosh darn about usability, they just want a green tag as fast and cheap as possible. Here s the data plate from the compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, the panel identifies lights and outlets (not receptacles) for many breakers devoid of where in the house they might be. The double pole breaker for the 240V receptacle in the garage is identified as 220V by a professional, licensed electrician in 2004!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That is an old 1 HP under ancient terms before they started the guessing game for motors. My Sq D motor slip stick say @12 wire and 30 amp breaker. The code allows motor circuit breakers to be oversize to accommodate starting current spikes.

Lots of people asked me about panel labeling over the years. I told them the code says the panel has to be labeled, it doesn't say anything about it being correct or accurate. The panel looks like a Cutler-Hammer. I'm a bit surprised the breaker didn't trip with the voltage drop you are experiencing.

I got called to replace a main breaker for a unit at ski resort. They had found one and wanted me to pick it up. It was a Saturday overtime day! I drove to Seattle to get it and to Crystal Mountain by Mt. Rainier. This is a 250 mile round trip ticket for me. I got there and they showed me the problem. The Panel was labeled wrong. I noticed the breaker they wanted me to replace was hot and another one was tripped. All they needed was to reset the correct one. They had had an emergency generator installed the previous summer. They did not label the panel and the inspector wrote a correction. The owner said the guy that labeled it wasn't there very long. I'm sure all he did was write a unit number by each breaker and call it good 'nuf ;-((

*Don* and * Bill*, Did any of your firefighting training ever tell you wind speeds of over 3 mph are required to dissipate propane on flat ground? If is sloped more than a ¼" per foot is should dissipate eventually. Depends on the size of the leak.

*Bandit* Be thankful you aren't in Texas with the snow. Power is wonderful in winter. We were out 10 days due to heavy wet snow pushing tree limbs onto the power lines. Law got changed to hold the anti-tree pruning crowd responsible for the damages at their property. Power has only been out a few hours since then ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

BobWW, I've never heard that 3mph wind speed was required to dissipate propane. As you know propane is heavier than air and therefore will collect in low areas or depressions. Even in a low lying area wind will serve to carry the propane away a little at a time. It stands to reason that very light wind will not be very effective.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. Woke up to 0° this morning. Yeah, it was 3am, but still I'm so tired of cold weather. Made it up to 25° today and sunny, but still never made it out of the house. God, I'm turning into a hermit. We're supposed to get another 2-3" tomorrow. Yuk. Florida is gonna feel so good!!

*Don* - Sorry to hear your having trouble with the flag case. I'm sure you'll get it though. No vaccine for me yet. They haven't offered and I haven't been looking for it either.

*Mark* - Even dolls never have enough closet space. 
I'm guessing your granddaughters will be very happy.

*WWBob* - The one and only time I went skiing was at Christal Mountain. It was back in '74 when I was stationed at ft Lewis. Not what I would call a good introduction to skiing. I will say it sure was pretty up there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and 27 warmer degrees out today. It's supposed to get up to 35 but, that is the overnight low.

My wife and I went and got our second dose of vaccine yesterday as I have already mentioned and man are we sick today. My arm is killing me and I've got aches and pains all over, just like the flu. Nausea and exhaustion are right up there too. I let the dogs out last night before bed and got the chills bad. Thank the good lord I have an electric blanket. It kept me warm all night long. I think this is gonna be a sit in the easy chair today, all day long. The wife is feeling bad too. I hope this shot is worth it.

*WW Bob*, I couldn't have answered your question any better than* FF Bill*. If I did receive training concerning your question, I don't remember it. That was 40 years ago. I'm happy I can remember yesterday let alone 40 years ago. LOL

*Burly Bob*, I used to hate cleaning up the mess the car/snow melt would create after sitting in the garage overnight. That's one reason it doesn't get parked inside anymore.

Well that's all I have for now so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Might hit the 40s by Wednesday? And..rain…be a flood for sure. Winter in Ohio…

cabinet has coat #1 of a clear gloss poly brushed on…and has been rubbed down with some 0000 steel wool…coat #2 will be tomorrow…Tuesday, might try to install it on the wall…..as soon as I find me 24" level…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny Breezy 65° & 10% RH this afternoon in Phoenix.

Cooler than yesterday. Supposed to warm up to 80° middle of week.

Spent last couple afternoons in shop sharpening chisels, had 20 dull/damaged chisels. Had been ignoring dull/chipped edges for months, and simply grabbing a different one till I had none. 

Pinky finger is giving me some pain when gripping things. Setting up angle guide, and using wet stones was very slow going. Picked up a Work Sharp, hoping to have easier way to sharpen small edges. 
Works OK, I guess?
The plastic see-thru discs will defect if you push too hard. Good idea, so-so execution. 
Standard OEM grit steps are too large, and fine grit paper wears out even faster with large difference between grits. Amadud delivered some film discs with more grit steps, and process worked much better. Need to make carrier/cabinet for it to hold all darn accessories, and allow use of the top for 2"+ plane irons at some point. 
I really, really, need to setup a sharpening bench. Another shop project with increased priority on white board of stuff that never gets done. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All 3 passes are closed, avalanche danger is high, winter storm warning out but we will just be wetter ;-))

*Mike* I have never skied. I have done a couple small jobs up there. That didn't look like a beginners slope to me ;-)

*Bill* and *Don* I'm surprised this is not common knowledge in firefighting. Could be wind is normally higher than 3 mph most of the time. September 2019 the fireman was killed in Farmington, Maine investigating a propane leak that destroy the building. He was in the basement. I can't believe he didn't know better.

A summary of the 1982 Dept. of Energy report. The volume of propane in the pit was about 50 gallons. The 1600 square foot pit test when the wind was quite low the area was saturated with propane. When the pool was ignited, "a flammable layer of vapor about a foot thick extended from about a pool diameter upwind to 3 or 4 pool diameters downwind. The width of the flammable lair was about one diameter in the crosswind direction and 2 diameters in the other crosswind direction. This flammable layer formed relatively quickly and covered an area about 10 times the pool area (16,000 square feet), illustrating the layering effect that can occur if wind speeds are low.

The tests show that any gravity-induced affects are not important for pool sizes and their vaporization rates present during the tests unless the wind speed was very low (less than about 3 miles per hour)."


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 25°, cloudy with winds at 13 MPH gusting to 20+. Temps today will get to upper 30's. Finally get above freezing. Last night we got about 3" of heavy wet snow. Yuk.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was 32 this morning and going to about 52. Won't be much snow left after today.

BobWW, I don't see how telling firefighters that wind speed over 3mph is needed to dissipate propane. They need to know that propane is heavier than air and will pool in low areas. We can't use finite numbers and say you need to use caution when wind is less than 3. We need to use caution when dealing with propane period. Local wind speeds can be affected by building, hills, trees. To teach a certain wind speed would serve to injure just as many as it protects.


----------



## bandit571

35 cloudy degrees out….temps are dropping, though. Windier than a Senator on the election trail…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, calm, 69° & 13% RH in Phoenix just after lunch time.
Heading for high of 76° today. 

Great Day in Klutz house! NOT!!!

Cable provider has equipment issues, and TV/internet are down till dinner time?
Thank God for new phone with 5G speeds for home hot spot!

Additional Klutz family drama (hope you are sitting down):

Story is about SWMBO EX, and biological dad for two of the children I raised since they were 2-4yr olds. He is/was consummate professional at being barely employed, chain smoking, drunk, war vet with PTSD that won't get help. Nice guy when sober, unpredictable when not. Makes this grump look like a saint.

He has ignored some throat pain until he withered away to nazi camp looking ~100lb adult male, only to be diagnosed with very rare form of stomach/esophagus cancer. Not something to wish on anyone, even wife's ex. His cancer is so rare, the cancer center doc's are fighting over gets glory of this documenting this rare type. There is supposedly an outstanding civil suit against the gubermint for water contamination at Camp Lejeune during his training time that has created this cancer in other folks. His name has been added to injury list; which should help him get medical bills paid; and might provide some money to his children if he doesn't survive.
If caught early, doc suggest it can be removed and have decent chance of recovery. Problem is he needs to put some weight, and restore health slightly; before they can even attempt surgery. They are installing a feeding tube this morning, as pain makes it hard to swallow. 
still reading? 
Drama: SWMBO is an emotional mess.
Mother is worried about her now adult (19/21yr old) children, and doesn't want to see their biological dad disappear. They are finally to an age where they have learned to respect his good/bad/ugly traits and accept it; even call/text/visit him occasionally. As example, Daughter took him some of her medical Marijuana 'wax' she uses to help her anxiety attacks, for his pain. Doctors will not give him pain meds due condition of his liver. 
He has no one to care for him. His brother is unable, his mother is too old, his crazy ex-girlfriend has run away from court ordered rehab again, and his/my two kids are too young to help. 
So my wife decided to carry the load. She is taking him for surgery, and will stay with him over night. She is also working with VA (she's daughter of retired Colonel taking care of him too) to get him home health care as he struggles through this ordeal. We don't know if he can even survive today's feeding tube install, much less get well enough to remove the tumors. No way to tell how/when this drama will cease.

As an outsider, all I can do is hang on for the ride, and provide support to my family. Feel like I just won lottery for new 2021 Harley motorcycle, and 1st ride find a stuck throttle cable and no brakes doing 150 on crowded 2 lane road. But I am not worried, as bike will run out of gas eventually. :-(0)

Was not going to share this bizarre story. Seems almost to far fetched to be real after typing it out. 
But thought maybe some one could use a story that says; 
Life could be worse, so learn to enjoy what you have, while you have it - even if weather stinks. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was totally insane. Wife and I have been watching the weather for the past week to get over the pass. WE had a 24 hour window and we made it. A 415 mile round trip for 3hours of work to get the ball rolling on selling my Mom's property. Wet roads over the pass and a heavy rain storm on the trip home. What sucks is that I may have 3-4 more of these round trips just to get this job done. There is light at the end of the tunnel. Once I get this behind me, I can stay home. Time for another beer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's pretty warm for a February morning. The temp is 37 warming up to 40 with sunshine today.

I'm finally over all the bad symptoms from the Covid shot. It was a couple of rough days but I survived. My wife on the other, well never mind.

*Capt. K*, Boy what a struggle you have. I lost my younger brother to throat/tongue cancer about two years ago. He wasn't in the service and we don't know how this came about. He gave it a good fight but, with every surgery, the more he went downhill. I'm sorry he's gone but, glad it's over for him. My mom always used to say "you cry because you have no shoes until you see a man without no feet". That is a very true statement. We all cry because of our own situation but there are others that have it a hell of a lot worse. The only thing I can say is be supportive to your wife and the kids.

*Bandit*, you got yourself another Top 3 award. You're gonna have to make a cabinet just for the trophies. Good Job.

Well, I think I'm gonna drag another piece of red oak out and start on that flag case again. Whenever I have a problem with a project, I walk away from it for a few days so I can think things through. I wanted to share a photo of my helper today.










On that note, I'm cutting outta here so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 35° this morning and sunny. I can't remember the last time I woke up to above freezing temps. Should get to lower 40's today and they say we'll be above normal through the 8th of March. DOH! We picked the wrong week to go south. It'll still be nice to feel 80° again.

I took on the project of updating the association's directory. There are more errors than I thought, so it's good to get it cleaned up.

*CaptK* - That's a sad story. Sorry the family is having to endure such a difficult time. I hope all goes well for him and your family.

*Don* - I've used that phrase often because there is so much truth in it. Nice pic of the pooch.

The wife is getting on me at start packing for our trip. Even though we don't leave until Thursday.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you snow hounds,

The snow has all but melted in my neck of the woods.. Just patches in the shady spots. They are melting fast.

It was 46 this morning at java time. It was already 55 then, w/ plenty of clabber/sunshine. Getting nice…!!!

The humidity is at 18% (that's low for around here)......!! The wind is 9 mph.. The sun is setting later everyday.

It's now 72, and the high will be 77….....The low in the morning at java time will be 46…..again. Rain coming soon.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a darn good looking helper there Don. Also what sort of problems are you having with that flag case. The biggest problem I had making the last one was how the angle would shift on my table saw blade when I started it. I gave up and went to cutting 45 degree angles on all 3 corners. It turned out just fine. Trying to get a good 22 1/2 degree angle was a PITA.


----------



## Firewood

It made it all the way to 46° today. Along with the sunshine, we lost a nice chunk of our snow. Unfortunately, there's still A LOT left to melt off. We should be above freezing for the next couple weeks, so we should clear off a bunch more not-too-quickly.

When I made the first flag case, I got lucky with the 22.5° angles. I used a tenon jig to hold the piece through the cut. The 2nd case used all 45's because of the added memorabilia case below the flag.

Dang *Rick* - 77° and you still have snow on the ground? Not for long I'm sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW , sunny with temps hitting mid-40s °F today with a black cloud shower. Everywhere else it would be a thunderstorm, not here no lightning or thunder ;-)

*CaptK* Sorry to hear about the Klutz drama; hopefully not much trauma. This real-life stuff beats the movies; nobody could make this stuff up.

*Bill* I'm sure finite numbers would be difficult. Too many hazards to keep track of them all. I have been trying for a couple of years to find out how much wind it takes to dissipate propane. I am surprised it takes 3 mph and it pools a foot deep on open, flat ground and even pools slightly into the low headwind. I would never have expected that. If you want to be chief here, I'll put in a good word for you. We need a chief and a fire marshal. They say the risks are low and the propane code violation is not a problem. I find it hard to believe they, the mayor, council, and building department staff believe they are smarter than the millions of people who developed the codes over the last century. I was going to ask one of my grandsons about building a 6-foot high concrete wall on top of the ground without any footings or embedded foundations. I decided not to because I knew his response would be, "Why are you asking such stupid questions, Grandpa?" ;-))

*Don* That is a good-looking helper for sure. I keep thinking we should get another pooch, but we don't want to deal with traveling and pooch care if the lockdown ends in our lifetimes ;-(

*BBob* Glad you do well with 45's. Too frustrating for me. I think I probably spent a day working on the window frame in the bathroom to get a good fit. It is out of plumb so I could work with oddball cuts. If it were square and requiring perfect 45s I'd probably never get it. That is why I like hand-cut dovetails, faster ;-))

*Mike* Have a great time on the trip! ;-)

Good thing we aren't going anywhere. Passes open today, but that will change tomorrow ;-((

Looks like Tiger was doing about 100 mph. Good thing he had his seatbelt on!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon.

Another boring day with Sunny skies, calm air, 78° & 12% RH in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 79°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## bandit571

Partly cloudy, breezy, and..we got up to 50 degrees outside!

can stay like this until April, and then warm up..


----------



## bigblockyeti

We should see 70° today in the upstate with plenty of sunshine but tomorrow will be at least 20° cooler with 100% chance of rain so I've got to get while the gettin's good.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's sunny and 29 out this morning. The expected high for the day will be 37 and more sunshine.

Well, don't I feel like a dumba$$. I thought my angles were off on my flag case, so I changed boards and started all over again. I cut my 45 degree angle then biscuit jointed the angles. Still didn't work. Then it dawned on me to maybe try a smaller biscuit, I went from a size 10 to a 0. Eureka, that was it! The size 10 was the correct size but I didn't go deep enough because of the angle, for it to fit correctly. So the two 45 angle pieces were riding on the biscuit. Once I changed sizes, the angle fit perfectly. Man, do I feel like an idiot. Now I'm ready to roll. That should answer a few questions *Burly Bob*.










*WI Mike*, I know you're on your way again so take care on your travels.

Well, I'm heading out to see if I can screw something else up. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's exactly the way I made the last one 45 angles all the way around. I gave up on 22.5's at the bottom. I just hope I never have to build another flag case.

It's 25 here and feels like the mid teens. We're suppose to get some snow over the next few days. It could be some of the last snow of the year.

I saw something in Rockler for gluing miters. I'm going to take a crack at making my own. I need something for clamping smaller boxes. I've found surgical tube works pretty well. Report to follow.


----------



## bandit571

35 mostly sunny degrees around here…might even hit the 50s later this week…..the Mid Winter Thaw is here….still have March to get through….at least the first half…

Not sure what is on the schedule for today…..I am sure the Boss will tell me, in a little bit…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

This is want I was talking about this morning. They worked fairly well but not perfect by any means. I think part of the problem was the 2×6 I used wasn't cut perfectly square. I might try this again, glue sand paper to the feet and drill a larger hole.




























These are my cheap homemade bench dogs. They probably cost me a buck or two for over a dozen. The biscuits were given to me, the board was from a pallet my neighbor gave after we unloaded his wood pellets. Only thing I bought was the glue and electricity. They are not as pretty as those in the catalogs. These work well for me and saved me a bunch of cash that was better put to use…beer.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 29° and dark in Scottsburg, IN this morning. Should be dry as we head farther south after breakfast. Yesterday was uneventful on the road.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood chucks,

The good word for the day: Rain..!! Got woke up this a.m. with rain hittin' the window, but it started raining about 2:00 a.m. as I was still up (I usually hit the rack about 3:00 a.m.) It a chilly 37, clabbered over, and dreary-looking morning. Chance of rain is 100%, going down to 70%..... but it's still wet….!! Humidity is at 92%, and 6 mph. wind. The high is supposed to get to 46…..!! It may or may not make it…..I'm skeptical…..!! It looks like rain on and off all day into tomorrow, or for a couple of more days….!!

Mike…......Have fun on your vacation, be careful on the road, and watch the weather. It can turn nasty anytime.

BBob…...I'm not sure how you use these. I'm a little lost here. You say they are bench dogs, so how do they work? Expiring minds need to know.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, your right. I screwed up with the term I used for those biscuit thingys. I use them like those hockey puck things rockler sells with the rubber on them. My Bad. I use them to keep projects off the bench when I'm finishing things. they come in handy from time to time.

We got an inch of snow over night and this am. It's warming fast and melting fast. It's thirty for and sunny. It could hit 38 this afternoon with snow/rain.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Ok Bob…..I understand now. You use them like the Bench Cookies. They are "hockey puck" looking w/ black rubber on both sides….I have 2 sets of them, which equals 8….I used mine for sanding routing, finishing, etc. They are handy.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wouldn't you know. Three hours ago I finished shoveling the driveways and walkways. Everything was drying out real nice in the sun. I just finished lunch, looked out and the next blizzard is hitting us. Guess it could bring down a little over 3". Guess you know what I'll be doing in the morning!!!


----------



## bandit571

38 mostly sunny degrees outside…to be in the 50s over the weekend….then 40s all next week…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Boring sunny 69° & 11% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.
Low temp was chilly 39° this morning. Expecting more of same next few days.

Get to change squealing front brake pads/rotors on truck this weekend.

SWMBO has returned home yesterday, and implementing a new Florence Nightingale plan. Her Ex treatment plan changed dramatically. Gets 3 months of drug therapy while feeding tube attempts to restore some health before removal surgery. Family estimates he won't last that long, and this is surgeons way of reducing liability; since brothers family has 3 lawyers in it? Bother was not aware of just how bad situation had become, and agreed to take over his care. If he doesn't improve, wife is conviced health care staff will recommend hospice care facility in a couple weeks.

SWMBO spent 6 hours at VA gathering care supplies yesterday, and setting up home health care visits. Has Amadud delivering some convenience items to make it easier for eX to take care of himself. He is not able to walk up/down stairs in his duplex home, and is forced to live on first floor. Once his home is better setup, she's is backing off and focus on care for the Klutz family.

Children are dealing with events better than expected. Son is taking it in stride, and focusing on college/work. Drama queen daughter is sad, but has finally learned: Will drive yourself crazy if you worry or be anxious about things you can not control. All you can do is say a prayer, help when you can, and live your life knowing you did every thing possible. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Well, it's been a long day in the car and still have 61 miles to go for the day. That'll be almost 700 miles today. The temp is about 72° in southern Georgia. To my surprise we hit rain in Tennessee and it stayed with us through Atlanta. They do have some nice roads down here. No snow and ice to tear them up.

CaptK - The situation doesn't sound too promising for the ex. Like you said, all you can do is pray for the best.


----------



## Firewood

Change of plans. The hotel we booked was HORRIBLE. My standards are quite a few notches now from Deb's and I couldn't even get myself to take my shoes off. Every other hotel was booked solid so down the road we went. Found a place that's decent in Live Oaks, FL. At least this place looks like it has clean sheets.

Oh, it's 61° here in Live Oaks with river flood warnings until Saturday.

Stay safe and dry everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all it's 70° and sunny in southern Florida. Yesterday was was a nice drive down through the state. We met some friends for lunch on the way down and had a nice visit with them. We're all settled in now for a week of warm weather.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The weather outside has been quite nice lately. Warm weather is melting the snow pretty fast although we still have a long way to go before it's all gone. It's 39 now and will warm up to 50 this afternoon with rain showers. That should melt away the snow. With the snow almost gone, it's easier to go on poop patrol and finding the little land mines hiding in the mine field.

I've been whittling away at the flag case. I have the stand almost done for it. It's funny, I feel like I'm starting to loose my ambition in woodworking. It's getting hard to get motivated. My legs and back hurt when I'm out there for a while.

*WI Mike*, you're not gonna like coming back home from all that warm weather. You should just stay down there until the weather gets nice here. You know spring, some days are nice and then others are snowy. And March is coming in like a lamb, so you know what that means. LOL BTW, where in Florida are you?

*Burly Bob*, I like your little bench helpers. I've had some little helpers similar to your biscuit bench cookies. The corner helpers are nice too.

Well, that's all I have for now. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Don - we're in Marco Island

Here's a pic from the lanai


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike that's a very nice picture. I haven't been to Florida since 2000. My Dad left us a piece of land down there we need to resolve all the issues with. I'm hoping I don't have to travel there to deal with it. I'm just not into traveling that far now a days.

Yesterday I got two projects off the list. Only 6-8 left. Like Don I'm finding it hard to stay motivated.

It's cloudy, cold and no snow.


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees, cloudy, and light rain, today….March coming in like a…....


----------



## bigblockyeti

71 windy and clouds coming and going quickly in the upstate today, not a great day to try and hand floppy trim boards, tomorrows 99% chance of rain probably won't be either.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

59 sunny degrees outside…slight breeze…95% of that White Crap is now MIA,,,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I get that way when I'm not making things I like. I hate doing painted bookcases, but they pay.


----------



## bandit571

Other than putting toys away in the shop…not much else is getting done….waiting on this to heal up..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










tablesaw kicked a makeshift pushstick right back at my hand…









Since I didn't take the time to reach over and pick up a real pushstick….saw nicked the stick..









At least that wasn't my fingertip…

hand is still a bit too sore…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny but chilly in Phoenix this afternoon. 
Have high of 61° & 7% RH and feels like 58°? 
Wind is blowing so hard flags are straight out. 
Looks like another arctic Jet stream dip is passing through the state as wind is bringing us a 33° low tonight. 

Sorry to see your injury *Bandit*. Hope it heals quickly. 
BTW - Are you wanting to assume my job as head of CaptainKlutz society? LOL 
Will send the application forum via PM. :-(0)

Every time I see pictures of your TS, I cringe. If you lived closer, would make you a great deal on 1954 Unisaw sitting in my storage collecting dust. It has working fence, and original blade guard too. Currently wired to use 240v with dryer plug, but 1HP RI motor works on 120v. Would even let you borrow the 2 wheel dolly to roll it down the stairs. 

*Mike* is in Marco Island? Suggest you stay on the islands. That far south the alligators and pythons out number humans on the main land. 
Have fun. Too much gray hair south of Ft. Meyers for me. I want a beach with younger women on it. lol
Used to visit that bug infested state at least once a year between biz trips to Tampa, or family west of Boynton Beach.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful high gray day in WW with 6K ceiling with temps hitting 51 up from 40 ° F today.



> Other than putting toys away in the shop…not much else is getting done….waiting on this to heal up..
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tablesaw kicked a makeshift pushstick right back at my hand…
> 
> At least that wasn t my fingertip…
> 
> hand is still a bit too sore…
> 
> - bandit571


I think I learned a lesson here. I use makeshift push sticks most of the time ;-(

*Mike,* Florida looks inviting, but if Swimbo saw a python …….;-((((((((((((((((( We were there in 2017 to see Harry Potter at Disneyworld, It must have rained a foot that day! Maybe more. All the tourist traps sold out rain jackets real fast.

*CaptK,* I almost went into shock when you said you had a boring day.

I have been working nonstop on the Excel spreadsheet to analyze the wind station data consistent with the DOE Propane dissipation report. It generates daily and monthly analysis. I was most amazed by Excel counting the number 11° wind directions as 2- 1s. It took a while to discover why my cross-referencing data totals mismatched. Another totaling of 31 days' data totaled 47 with all zeros input! ;-)) The formula had been working fine. Finally, I deleted it and rewrote it exactly the same and it went back to working fine. Gotta love Mickey Soft ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit I've had that same sort of thing happen to me. Definitely not fun!
I'm building a box for my Stanley 71 and it's quite similar to yours. I'm hoping to get it all fitted together day and glued up. Yesterday I even got to pull out my #10 and #78 to trim a few things down. Is it even nice to have the right tools when you need them.

Looks like it's going to warm up a bit here in my neck of the woods. Maybe into the 50's over the weekend.

Have a great day gang.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 83° and sunny as I sit eating lunch poolside. We have a couple dolphins that poke their heads up every so often. Sure don't see that in Wisconsin.

Bandit - that looks like it hurts. Gotta always be vigilant with those kickbacks.

WWBob - Those pythons are a big problem down here, but I don't think we'll be running into any of them. But I'll keep you posted 

CaptK - yeah, there are a lot of blue hairs down here. Unfortunately, we're blending in more and more every time we go traveling.

Today marks my 6th retirement anniversary. Never once looked back with regret.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another stupendous Monday!

Same old boring sunny skies with 66° & 9% RH in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 70°. Was chilly 42° at sunrise this morning.

Exciting chance for rain and 80° temperatures in couple days?

SWMBO is visiting eX today. She is teaching my daughter how to help with his feeding tube, and playing tech support to make sure Zoom call with doctor works properly. With SWMBO backing off his care, my kids have decided they want to help, and plan to stop by every couple days?

SWMBO told me yesterday, the only good thing about the ordeal with eX, is she knows where/how to find me home nursing care when time comes. Had to reminder her, the plan is no suffering allowed. Going to visit the Grand Canyon one last time, and have them push my wheel chair off the cliff at view point. That way she and kids can hear me say 'I love you', really loud, one last time.  
She then suggested I get started on the His/Her Urns? Never a dull moment in Klutz family.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

10 degrees this morning. Light snow all day long, Wow firewood….83


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful high bright overcast day in WW with 14K ceiling with 
Strong shadows about half the time. Temps hitting 58 up from 35 ° F today.

*Mike* We were in Missouri I think with SWMBO checking headstones for family secretes. She found an infant and a couple of other things about family the graveyard records did not have. When we went into the office and said we had been out there for a couple of hours, they said we were brave. SWMBO asked why? They said some kind of poisonous snakes are thick out there. SWMBO can't even stand to know there is a garter snake in the yard ;-) I never mention it when I see one.

*CaptK* Sounds like a reasonable plan to me. SWMBO doesn't want to see 90, too much pain and agony. I'm betting on a "Custer's Last Stand" situation. When the Big One hits, millions of idiots unprepared, transportation crippled, no way to transport any supplies for a few months, all the starving idiots will be looting anyone that is prepared. Save the last bullet for yourself!


----------



## bandit571

22 bright and SUNNY outside…might even get into the 40s, today.

Morning to ya…and the remains to meself..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?
Sunny, breezy, 48° & 30% RH outside.
Heading for 79° and single digit humidity.

Fire watch has been posted through Wednesday night. Expecting wind gusts over 30MPH, and single digit humidity. Coupled that with a chance of lightning/rain Wednesday night and Thursday; might be 'not boring' in SW desert?

SWMBO is excited this morning. She was online registering her eX for Covid shot, and learned Health dept has lowered the age for old people eligible for vaccine? I am now allowed to login into booking website every morning and fight for one of the couple hundred time slots released every day, for two weeks in future? She was able to secure slot for eX next week as his cancer puts him in 1A group. But us poor old decrepit category 1C folks have to keep playing the WWW lottery till we win, or can longer play the lottery? 
With my luck only slot available will be at Cardinal Stadium, which is hour drive, one way on complete opposite side of town in good traffic. Double that during busy times. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and a little chilly after all the nice days we've had. It's 27 reaching for 40 today. We're gonna have another warming trend for the next week. It's nice to have the doors open for the shop and be able to suck in that fresh air.

*Bandit*, I have a solution for you on the push stick. Buy yourself a Gripper. It'll save on fingers and hands and such. I have one and love it. I don't use it for everything, but it works for the smaller pieces. Check it out. I know this may seem like and advertisement for them but, it works.









*Burly Bob*, I try to use my planes every chance I get. I'm not a 100% at using them like Bandit, but I use them when I can. It's kinda satisfying to hear them sing.

*WI Mik*e, you're kinda close to those gaters down in the swamp. You should be able to see snakes and such down there. My dad lived a little ways north of there and people would see gaters on the golf courses and they don't even play golf.

Well, I'm about finished up on the flag case. Today I'm gonna put some last minute sanding on it and order the glass for it then it's onto the finish.

I'm outta here for now gang so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

looks like it could hit the mid 46's today. Spring might be right around the corner.

I'm finishing up a string of projects. Some boxes, bandsaw boxes and a couple of bowls. I could be done with all by the end of the week. Tomorrow I get to drive to my home town and deal with the surveyor. I sure will be glad when that issue is over and done with. These 7-8 hour drives for an hour or two of work are tedious to say the least.


----------



## Firewood

Another 80° day here in Florida.

Bandit - I too have a Grrripper. Two, actually and use them quite a bit. I came across a video the other day from Steve Ramsey where he has plans for making one.

Don - You mean like this guy?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

One below zero on this fine sunny March day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful high gray day in WW with 5K ceiling and temps hitting 50 up from 40 ° F today.

Ol Sol peeked under yesterday's 14K ceiling.


----------



## bandit571

Progress report..









healing up, still hurts…

38 very sunny degrees outside….even the wind is dying down…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Bandit! Not to worry I had a couple of kick backs over the last few days. I was working with small parts and that's always a recipe for disaster. I ruined one of those plastic push sticks in the process. Good thing I've got a couple more in the bench drawer.

Looks like I'll have this crap load of small projects done in the very near future. So tonight over dinner I told 'Stick in the Mud' we need to start thinking about my next big project. Damn, if she didn't come up with one I've been putting off for over 10 years. Repairing an antique doll dresser that's around 100-150 years old. A family heirloom. I've never done anything like that. I don't think I have the skills. I know that if I, F, it up the value is worthless. I know I can never match the grain color and I've never used hide glue. Surely hide glue was all they had way back when. I'd much rather pay some expert to do this job. Help me; Obwan, your my only hope!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 74° overcast with winds blowing around 11 MPH. The humidity is 89%. And my coffee is too weak this morning.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning.
Dark becoming not so dark, Breezy, 52° & 21% RH in Phoenix, ~half hour before sunrise.

Expecting a warm 82° with gusty winds this afternoon. Chance of thunderstorms tonight has forecasters worried, with Red Flag warnings posted. (high wind + low RH = fire watch)

SWMBO just informed that I won the online Covid vaccination lottery (that I did not enter). She has scheduled my 1st shot for next Monday night at 10:30PM. Seems the drive through clinic is running 6a-midnight everyday? Hate to have that 18hr a day job.

*Mike* Yummy alligator. I like my alligator breaded and deep fried please.

*Bob* Nice sunset. 

*Bandit* Healing up nicely. Will be digging through bins of rusty tools again very soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 40 and sunny here in Mid-Michigan and heading to a beautiful day with the temp at 50. Yeehaw!!

I'm on the final stretch with the flag case and I'm glad. Just gotta put the finish on and I'm done. Then onto another project maybe.

*WI Mike*, yes, that's exactly what I'm talking about.

*Burly Bob*, I'm no professional at repairing antique furniture, but if it's broke it needs to be done. You can do it and it will look great, I'm sure.

*WW Bob*, nice sunset picture.

Well the dogs are bugging me so I need to get outta here and do something. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood hounds,

I haven't been on our thread in a few days…The reason being, there's nothing new to tell. Same old, same old.

The weather is finally taking a tern for the better…I hope. The low was 36, and plenty of sun. The high will be 66.

bandit…..You're treading on dangerous ground when you use things like a stick to use. Get yourself a good pusher. I have several shop made push sticks that reach way above the blade to keep my hands and fingers safe.

I have 2 Grippers like Don posted…..only way to fly for thin cuts and wider ones, too…..Be smart..be safe.

I'm w/ Klutz…..I really like gator…...especially the tails…..deep fried and crispy…...hard to find good gator here.

Mike…..There's nothing worse than drinking weak coffee….I want mine strong like chickery….Cajun java…..!!

Well…..it's now 55 degrees and on the rise….Gonna be a nice day, looks like….The humidity is 45%, and 6 mph. wind…....!! That's all I have for now….!! I just sit around "milldewin' to keep from moldin' "...........!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy/ rainy degrees here in San Diego today. It's just a one day rain event. It'll be sunny again tomorrow.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Last I looked, it was 53 bright and sunny degrees outside….

May do a little more glue-ups..once I get the clamps back, from the first one….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been warm weather around here. Most of the snow is gone except for the shady spots. A bit over 50° today and all sun and no wind for a change. May get into the 60's by Friday they say.

BBob I had never heard of a doll closet until about a week ago when I was directed to make one for a 5 year old's birthday party this weekend. Now there is one hiding in my shop so curious eyes don't see it.


----------



## BurlyBob

We left here around 6am to meet the surveyor back home. What a long A$$ drive. When I got home we had an initial map of the changes in my email. Things look pretty screwed up. I may have to go back again just to make sure everything correct for the sale.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. Yes, the warm up got stalled for one, maybe two days. It's currently 28 degrees with light snow showers and it's gonna try to warm up to 31. I'm looking forward to this weekends warm weather. It's supposed to reach 60 on Saturday.

*Rick*, it's good to hear from you again. I hope we hear from you more often.

Well, I finished my flag case and posted it on FB where *FF Bi*ll and *Festus* commented on it. Thanks Fellows. For what it's worth, here it is. Nothing special, but it's done.



























One more thing, the flag I put in it is too small, someone must have folded it extra tight. It's a nice cloth one though.

I think I'm gonna make one for my flag when my wife gets one. Well, that's all I have for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice job there Don.

Looks like we're headed to the low 50's today with blue skies and no wind. With the weather this warm I may be pulling the boat out of the garage a lot earlier this year.

I've resigned myself to fixing that antique doll dresser. Get it over and done with then I can move on to what I want to build.

You all have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

55 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday we had 0.68 inches of much needed rain.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of nippy outside, to be waiting around for Buster Brown and the Brown truck to stop by…..sometime today.

Have a Veritas 1/4" cutter on the way….to use in my Stanley #71-1/2 Router plane…..

32 and overcast, today…not much of a breeze….once that cutter shows up, I might head to the shop….

recheck on the front porch,,,package for me…laying on the porch chair's seat…


----------



## Firewood

Today started out in the low 60's and is now only 69° and mostly sunny. Winds are 14 mph and humidity is 69%. A bit cooler than it's been all week, but still much warmer than Wisconsin.

Don - the flag case came out awsome. What did you finish it with? The flag does look a might shrunken. I wonder if that flag isn't a bit smaller than a standard memorial flag. You could try folding it around a filler? I've seen that before.

Bbob - Glad you made it home ok. It'll suck if you have to make the trip again just to check the surveyor's work.

Stay safe and salty my friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW woke to sunny skies; rain delayed a few hours ;-))

The flag case does look good *Don.*


----------



## bandit571

$28 and change..









Part was just $18.50…...+ Tax, and S&H









Clouds are breaking up, going to get a bit chilly….


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, that's a nice one there. I'm putting together a box for my 71 much like the one you made. One thing I need is to learn how to sharpen the various cutters. I'd like to get mine slicked up and nicely stored ready to go to work when I need it.

Mike your are so right about that land issue, but I'm pretty sure I'll be making a couple of trips back to get this all resolved. It's what you do for your parents when they can't, right.

I'm thinking I'm going to start a Moxon vise and maybe a Roubo bench. I definitely deserve something better than a 3/4" plywood sawhorse bench.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* What is wrong with the surveyor? Can't be worse than here. 3 data points, none of them agree. Our property lines are 2 or 3 feet east and 8 feet north of the survey. Another surveyor put it at 1 foot north ;-)) The street that angles off in front of the house is at least 20 feet off. When it was originally laid out, a property owner didn't like where they put it so he moved the stakes before construction started ;-))

The idiot who built the propane bomb told me my eaves are on his property. The previous owners built a chain-link fence in 1978. Too bad his time limit to contest the property lines expired about 10 years before he bought the property ;-)) That chain-link fence is the official boundary after 10 years.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, glad to know that iron just drops into a 71, I've had mine for a while that came without an iron and I've yet to order one. $28 is kind of a tough pill to swallow for a plane I paid $5 for, like buying a used car for $500 and having to put $2800 in tires on it!


----------



## bandit571

You could always make your own cutters…..all you need is a couple 1/2" allen wrenches, a grinder, and an afternoon per cutter….need something to cut for lengths, and cut the slot….

Hmmmm..









Panel #2 in the clamps…









Maybe these 2 panels tomorrow?









used the old Millers Falls No. 14, today…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and a little chilly here. The temp is 29 and heading to 40. The warm up begins today. Gonna be in the 50's and even 60's in the next few days. Yay!

*WI Mike*, I took that flag from another "cheap" flag case I bought at an estate sale. The case is quite a bit smaller than mine. I'm gonna try to re-fold the flag.

All y'all, thanks for the nice things said about the flag case. It turned out pretty good for me. I think I might make mine out of Cherry. I don't know yet. I do like Oak though.

Well, I gotta go get ready to take a ride with the wife so we can enjoy the sunshine. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

24 bright and sunny degrees outside….waiting to see what is on the schedule, for today….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

A little nippy to start the day here in the mountains. It was 30, and was surprised it was that low. Wasn't supposed to get quite that cold, but hey, s%*t happens. Seriously clabbered over w/ a threat of rain showers. Drizzling now, and 100% by noon (?).....Shouldn't last all day, though.. !! The high will be 46, and it's that now. Humidity is at 48%, and 8 mph. wind. Kind of dark and dreary out…...!!

Brothers, did I get a shock a couple of days ago. I was paying the "duns" that come in every month, and when my electric bill come, it was $440.00…..WOW…..!! That was for the house and shop during that cold and snowy weather we had a couple of weeks ago. Didn't realize it was gonna be so high. I figured it would be high, but MERCY…..!!

For the last 2 months my m-i-l was here, and she's 87. Very cold natured, has memory loss, and "old timers" bad, and has hearing loss. Deaf as a post. Practically had to scream when trying to talk to her. Very annoying. But she's gone now, as my wife took her back to Texas this morning. Ahh…...peace and quite…..!! I like silence….!!


----------



## Firewood

Well, today is our last day in Marco island. My weather app says it's 77° here. It sure doesn't feel that warm. Maybe it's because the humidity is only 31%? Nice blue sky. As nice as it is here, there's something about getting back home to the familiar and comfortable. We still have 3 days of driving to look forward to. Don't see any rain in the forecast, but cooler temps for sure.

*Rick* - That was a hefty utility bill, but not like those folks in Texas were getting. That was blatant theft plain and simple.

*Don* - next case will be made from cherry, but I gotta say, your oak one sure looks nice.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Brother is it windy this morning. It will hit the low 50's today.

I'm slowly but surely moving projects for the half done to finished an out of my hair. I'm down to 3 boxes and two bowls left. What a relief.

My mistake. Just found another bowl that needs to be glued to the base and varnished. Looks like I'm 3 and 3.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Almost hot at 62° here today. Warmest it has been for a few months. All sun and a slight breeze is taking care of the shady area snow.

Have been watching for a deal on ebay for a pointed cutter for my plane. They work on my #71 1/2 Stanley and my Miller Falls #67. I have a 1/4" and a 1/2" cutters now.

Don am wondering if someone put a 4 1/2'' x 8' flag in there instead of the 5' x 9 1/2' veterans memorial burial flag in there. That would make the fold some smaller. Have noticed that the full size flag only has usually four full stars showing.

Mike by the time you get home maybe our warm will have made its way east to you.


----------



## bandit571

37 mostly sunny degrees outside….clouds are just starting to roll in….
Hmmm, from this mess..









To….









This…..Lid is cleaned up…

Laundry Detail today…..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A little warmer this morning. 2 degrees.


----------



## bandit571

33 sunny and clear degrees outside….still too cold for me….after Lunch has settled, will head towards the shop..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Started off morning with 54°. 
Sunny, windy, and warm 73° & 20% RH at 10am.
Heading for high of 86° this afternoon.
Typical spring day in Phoenix.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and 25 under a cloudless sky. Should shoot up to 38 or more today. Look out for tomorrow, it's getting up to mid 50's.

I hauled out a nice piece of Red Oak for my flag case but, I'm still uncertain about it. If I can find some 1/4 sawn stuff, I may use that. We'll see. Thanks *WI Mike*. I happen to like oak, it's a pretty wood. I like Cherry and Walnut, but oak seems to display strength. I guess that's why I like it so well.

*Festus*, I unfolded the flag and to the best of my measuring skills, it comes up 9' x 56". I tried to re-fold it, but it comes out worse because of the folds in it already. It's cotton so it needs to be ironed out so I can get a better measurement. It's a pretty flag and I don't think it's seen the light of day since it was in that cheap case. We'll try again.

Well gang, its that time so, I'm gett'n outta here. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny out, this morning….18 degrees…Morning to ya…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

A cool start for today's weather this a.m. It was 38 w/ sunny skies and no rain yet, but it's coming. The humidity is at 37%, and 5 mph. wind. It's now up to 57 heading upwards towards 67…..Nice…!!

The last few days I've had severe back problems. Can't tell if it's just a ripped back muscle, or the start of another part of the last surgery acting up. Makes it hard to get around, and now using my cane / walker….I'm screwed….!! Very limited movement and hurts like a mutha' when I try to get up….I need heavy drugs…..!!!

Rain will move in about Thrusday and be around for about 5 days….It could get nasty around the mountains.!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon.

Started morning with balmy 60°.
Sunny 80° & 17 % RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Heading for warm 87° high today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with temps hitting 49 up from 40 ° F today. Woke to sunny skies, but they didn't last. Dark clouds, rain, high bright overcast, partly cloudy, mostly sunny, cloudy, and hail at dusk.

Grandson came to see his triplex. He wants to change the old water heater before he deploys, redo the floor and walls while it is out, but it has to be back in the same day. Sounds like a fun day in the near future ;-))

Daughter reported to her first shift in a year without a Covid patient ;-))

Sorry to hear about the back pain Rick.

Good luck with the flag Don. Hope it gets normal.


----------



## Firewood

It's 48° and sunny in Needham Township, IN as we drive up I65 on our way back to Wisconsin. It's certainly not the weather we enjoyed last week, but it will be good to get home again.

We managed to avoid any hotel stays driving home by staying with relatives. Not to mention it was good to see them again, even if only for a night.

I have not seen any news to speak if since leaving on this trip. I'm thinking I haven't missed much - especially from all the goofballs running the country (into the ground). Oops. Did I type that out loud? Well, gotta go. Roads too rough to type this on my phone

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. We're getting a little snow this am. I'm still watching the snow pack and it's holding steady.

Just a little more varnishing today and some cleanup. I get to start deciding on a new project as well.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

57 bright and sunny skies…..Morning to ya


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Nice day out there…!! Started off at 47 w/ plenty of sun, and no clabber.

It's now 68 w/ the same….Humidity is at 24% (that is low for here), and 6 mph. wind.

The high will get up to 70…..!! It's beginning to feel like spring here in the mountains.

Still having trouble getting around, but can do it slowly, and with a cane / walker…..!! I'll make it….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s 48° and sunny in Needham Township, IN as we drive up I65 on our way back to Wisconsin. It s certainly not the weather we enjoyed last week, but it will be good to get home again.
> 
> We managed to avoid any hotel stays driving home by staying with relatives. Not to mention it was good to see them again, even if only for a night.
> 
> I have not seen any news to speak if since leaving on this trip. I m thinking I haven t missed much - especially from all the goofballs running the country (into the ground). Oops. Did I type that out loud? Well, gotta go. Roads too rough to type this on my phone
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


I made the mistake of watching the local news last night. A moron squared was doing over 100 mph in a 35 zone. He rear-ended a woman. Her car was unrecognizable. Didn't look like there could be much of a body to recover in the junk pile ;-(

Looks like we have sunny days most of the week ;-)

No pass closures for avalanche control sofar today ;-) Truckers should be happy campers. The snow pact is 127%. We should ship some to BBob instead of flooding the river valleys next month. ;-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

WooHoo, it's MONDAY!

Sorry I was delayed making usual Monday morning post to help *Bandit* start week. :-(0)

High was 84° & 9% RH today. Cooler than yesterdays 88°. 
Partly cloudy at end of day. 
Expecting cooler temperatures and more clouds the next couple days. Even a slim chance of rain.

Chronic fatigue has had me off schedule last 2-3 weeks. Been sleeping average 18hr a day. May have to go see Doc for some more uppers. Severe lack of motivation, means almost zero shop time. 
Was 'forced' to sleep in today by SWMBO, as have 10:30PM Covid vaccination appointment.
Not looking forward to the ordeal. Have 1hr drive each way to opposite side of town, plus 30 min post shot wait time due history of anaphylaxis reactions from flu shots. 2.5+ hours in truck to get a shot?
If things go poorly, could spend night in ER? 
If things well, will be home late enough might be able to buy fresh donuts from bakery on way home,
Trying to stay positive, lol.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck *CaptK*

When we were at the walk-in for our 9:30 appointment, were out of there about 12:15. A guy walked in for his second shot appointment and they sent him to get in the appointment line.. Guess that is what happens when they max out the schedule list .


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 32° calm and clear back here in Wisconsin. We lost quite a bit of our snow while we were gone, but not all of it. Today will get close to 60° so we should lose some more of it.

*WWBob* - We have way too much of that in Milwaukee. There are so many morons flipping cars in narrow crowded streets, slamming into houses so hard they move the entire building, hit and run pedestrians and on and on. In most cases the cars are stolen, the drivers don't have a license and run from the seen when they can. It's a sad state we are in these days.

*CaptK* - Hope it went better than expected last night

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning already? 
Rough night.

Gray, Cloudy, breezy, 59° & 26% RH. No sunrise due heavy cloud cover.
20% chance of rain this morning, with line of showers on radar north/south of metro Phoenix valley right now.
Might actually see a sprinkle as this cold front passes thru?

Expecting windy day, and 78° high. 
With 15° lower temperature tomorrow, and lower 40's forecast tonight; doubt we see 78°.

Got my vaccination sticker.  
Process was much faster than expected. Less than 30min on site. Half of it spent driving around in circles in empty parking lot queue. 10 lanes open, only waiting was after shot. 
Was so fast, got home too early for bakery to have fresh donuts. 

Sore arm. Got that, 'I might be coming down with something', kinda feeling?

Feel feverish with no temperature. Achy joints. The folks at Cardinals stadium drive-thru shot center; say vaccine is delivered via mild influenza carrier, take Tylenol and it will pass in a couple days. Great, get a shot to feel worse?

Had some strange muscle twitches as this occupies my Klutz. Kicked dog off bed once, and then smacked wife in arse the other time. Blamed the Pfizer folks for putting Viagra in my vaccine, and she was not as angry for me waking her up. Still told me to shut up and go back to sleep. 

Have to go see hand specialist this afternoon. Have some pain anytime I grip using the pinky, or making a fist in grumpy old man rage attack. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Supposed to rain tonight through Thursday. We'll see what actually happens.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## jamsomito

65 degrees here in Michigan today and what a relief. Does wonder for the spirits. Moved my "portable" (stupidly heavy) workbench from the basement and converted the thing you park your cars in during the winter back into a workshop .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with temps running 32 to 52° F, mostly sunny with a 10K ceiling.

Welcome aboard * jamsomito* Good to know Michigan survived the winter.

*Mike* Sounds like irresponsibility is accommodated nationwide ;-( Last night on the news they said several local police departments do not have the manpower to deal with street racing. The moron that killed the woman doing over 100 mph does not remember anything. He was high on drugs with an impressive record: no license, hit and run, and impaired driving. Beginning to look like the death penalty could save lives.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ha, I was right. Only 76° this afternoon. Currently 71° as sun disappears. 
No rain this morning was disappointing. 

Hand Doc suggested I either need physical therapy for my pinky, or need to use it more in wood shop.

Yep, you read it right:

Have a Doctor's prescription for more shop time. 

Have a great day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well had a little snow on the ground this am. It was gone by noon.

I'm getting so frustrated with a couple of those bowls I make. Try as I might I can't get them varnished with out a run happening. I'll be back at it again in the morning.

Now you want a good laugh… I was using a 1/16" drill bit for pilot holes on some very small hinges. I took it out of the drill, laid on the table and went to drive in the screws. Great, job done. Then the next two pilot holes, can't find the drill bit. Looked all over everywhere. It's gone!!! Got to get this thing done and finished today. Drive to the hardware store 1 mile away, buy more bits, go home, drill the holes, pick up the the magnetic screwdriver to put the #1 bit in and there's the damn drill bit I lost 30 minutes ago hanging on the side. Wouldn't you just know!!!

Hey, jamsomito let me also welcome you to the gang. Nothing but good times here.


----------



## bandit571

Got one more corner to do…









Hmmm, not too bad, for doing these by hand…









Was feeling "Groovy" tonight..









Fopund out the Stanley #12 cutter, and the Veritas 1/4" cutter…don't match widths….either the Veritas is a FAT 1/4", or the Stanley is a worn down 1/4".....

Got up to the mid 60s today….March being a tease with that spring-like weather?


----------



## jamsomito

Why, thank you, kind sirs. Just thought this was about the weather in here, but as it turns out it's about more than that. Just like this whole site. Good community here 

Hope all is well and keep looking in the bright side!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

nice corners *BAndit* Tails first?


----------



## bandit571

Pins first…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hmmmmmmmmmmm…... Roy said tails first ;-))


----------



## bandit571

45 degrees and sunny outside….heading towards the 60s again…

I use the pins to lay out the tails….seems to work a bit better, for me

Morning to ya….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 43 this morning in Mid-Michigan and shooting for possible mid 60's today. Yay! But, it's supposed to get breezy today with winds up around the 20 mark. Yesterday was downright gorgeous. I had the door open all day long.

Welcome *Jamsomito*, We have a bunch of good guys here and yes, we do talk about the weather at times. Most of the time we indulge in our fantasy woodworking. LOL Again, welcome.

*Capt. K*, how do you give your pinky physical therapy? My mind is wondering a bit. LOL

*WI Mike*, you should have some decent weather for you to come home to. I hope you made it safe.

*Burly Bob*, I had a good chuckle over your missing drill bit. I'm sure that happens to all of us after a while. LOL

I've worked for the last two days on my dust collector system. I'm making a dust collection box instead of using a garbage can. It's coming together quite well if I do say so myself. I'm putting the door on today and hopefully it will be done. Pictures to follow.

Well guys, it's time for another cup of Joe then off to the woodshop to waste more time. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

59 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. We had 0.35 inches of rain overnight. It's supposed to rain off and on through Friday morning.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Twas a decently productive day in the shop. Finished the boxes for a couple of my tools. I sort of copied Bandit's idea. That larger box with the Stanley 71 shows how a fixed a screw up. Those two splines. There was only suppose to be one. Somehow when I set the box in my jig it got off kilter. When I saw it I 'bout blew a gasket. Then I came up with the idea for a second spline. Thankfully it worked out.





































This last photo is of the next bowl I'm going to be making. It's leftovers from glue ups for bases.  They just looked to large for the bowls I was making at the time. I sprayed this bowl with some water earlier. This thing is going to be amazing when I get it done. I hope to get it done for my wife's birthday, if not it be there for Mother's Day.










The problem is getting to my stash of black walnut. It's at the bottom of my wood stack and my boat is parked in front of it. Life just don't get no better does it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice sunny day here in WW today, it hit 52, supposed to get 59 by Sat before the rains return on Sunday.

*BBob* I would call that a unique decoration ;-) Boxes look good from here.

I saw a fixer-upper listed today for 350k. Nice house, 4 car garage for a shop with another with slab poured. Large lot, about an acre plenty of room for ht e5th wheel and tractor and utility trailer. It would be over 500k if it weren't a fixer. Probably don't really want to spend the rest of my life doing fixing ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Boxes look great!

Almost hit 70 degrees today…except….it was windier than a Senator on a Fillibuster…..20 mph also all day long.









Last corner dry fitted….floor board has been cut to size, and a bottom for the box…









Bottom of the box, will start on a drawer tomorrow, maybe..









And the top compartment…..we be getting there…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..62 cloudy degrees outside, and still windy…talking rain today and tomorrow..maybe..

Will try for some "Drawer Building 101" later today….if the Dungeon Creek don't rise…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it was another beautiful day yesterday. The temp broke records for the high, 70 degrees. Today it will change greatly. When I let the pooch out this morning it was 58 and it's now 64. However, it's kinda gusty out. The temp is gonna start dropping and will get down the the 40's for the next week which is still good for me.

I finished my box and it's ok. I don't think I have a strong enough DC to pull the chips into it. I'm gonna try it for a while to see. It's got a lot of duct tape on the edges. I think I've got to seal it up a little more.


















*Burly Bob*, nice job on the boxes. They're great.

Well, the wife is hollering to go someplace so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning,
Sunny, breezy, chilly 46° & 43% RH in Phoenix this morning.
High of 66° expected this afternoon as we sit under low pressure area.
Thudershowers expected tomorrow on tale end of this air mass.

Nice to see lot of cool projects in progress.

Feeling better today after the loss of a couple days due to flu symptoms from Covid vaccination.

*Don* Pinky physical therapy is same as rest of hand, to increase grip strength. Have some nerve pain with pinky grip, and only fix is to work harden it. I.E. Squeeze a rubber ball or use fancy device with spring loaded 'trigger' for each finger; about 100 times a day. If I can get back to shop and use more hand tools, will accomplish same task. Too bad, have to fix leaking toilet tank today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Man is it windy today…...yesterday as well…Winds at 14 mph. gusting to over 20 mph.

It was 56 for a low this a.m. with plenty of clabber. Humidity is 62%, and now the wind is blowing about 25 mph.

The temp right now is 73, and that will be the high for today. A 50-100% chance of rain later today. Next 4 days.

Good projects, guys…..Boxes, drawers, and dust collection box…....!! Keep them projects coming.

On the subject of getting the Covid shot (s)... I'll never take one. I feel perfectly fine in that respect, I don't get around people (if I have to I wear a mask), and who wants to feel like crap afterwards….Those of you who do get the shot…...that's perfectly fine, cause that's a personal choice. I'll just stick w/ my options…....!!!


----------



## bandit571

62 degrees…and a thunderstorm rolling through….at least it ain't snow…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a nice day, blue skies and could hit 50.

I'm hoping to be done with the two bowls I've been varnishing. If It works like planned I'll sorting scraps from all over the shop.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Since this rain event started, we've had 0.90 inches here at my place.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bright and sunny in WW ;-))

*Don* How will you empty that box?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.

Gray, overcast, light rain; with 47° & 90% RH in Phoenix east valley right now.
Very little wind, which makes for gentle rainy morning. Kinda quiet and soothing outside, if don't mind cold?

About 0.1" accumulation so far on east side of town. North and NW side of town reporting 0.5".
Areas to north are expecting 4-8" of snow above 5000ft, with winter weather advisories.

High will only be 59° later today. 
One of few days Phoenix will be cooler than SE states? LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's just a tad bit cooler this morning than it was yesterday. The temp is 44 with lots of sunshine and will only make it to 48, bummer. But, it's not snowing, Yay!

WW Bob, That's a good question, I forgot to add that part. So, here it is.









Look, it's even working like it should. Yay!









This one shows what it used to look like before the box. I hated shoveling the dust out of the can.









I think I figured out why I'm not sucking the chips from the table saw. I've got a 4" hose coming from the table saw. If you look at the table saw, it has holes all over it and it's such a large diameter hose, it hasn't got the sucking power it needs to extract the chips. So, I ordered a smaller diameter hose to hopefully, help cure the problem. The chips that are already in the bin are from the planner. My planner is a Dewalt which has a pusher fan on it to help extract the chips. I'm hoping the new hose works on the saw. If it don't, than "poop"!

I had an interesting thing happen yesterday. I have an elderly friend who lives nearby that I call from time to time just to see how he's doing. Yesterday when I called, he answered the phone with "Don, I think I broke my arm", then the phone went silent. I drove over to his house and found him in his rocker cradling his right arm. It looked broke around the elbow area. I called an ambulance and they took him away. I felt bad for the guy. He's 93 y/o and just lost his wife recently. I need to follow up to see how he's doing.

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

58 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last three days we've had 0.98 inches of rain, with more possible this afternoon.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thankfully done with the projects I started. Think I'm gonna take a break, regroup and make some plans for my next few projects. Maybe a Moxon vise, a few more boxes, clip boards and a black walnut picture frame for my photo of Duke. This house seems really solitary with Duke missing.

Oh yeah, another thing I'm beginning a search for a Stanley #1 hand plane. Ya'll keep an eye out for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I've been a little absent. Goings on with my 10 year old son have been stressful. His behavior has had some ups and downs, especially at school. He's now being sent to a special school for children with all kinds of issues. Hopefully this can help him begin to manage his problems. I hope all are well.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got the boys coming for a visit today. It's going to be a rodeo for certain.

I hope everything works out for you son Bill. It has to be tough going for you and your wife.

Beautiful weather today, headed for the low 50's again. I might start thinking about pulling my boat out of the garage. It'll just be sitting on the drive way for a couple of weeks. All the lakes around here are still froze over.


----------



## bandit571

Might hit 50, today…slight breeze, mostly sunny outside

Potatoes O'Brian with diced Bacon and and a Guinness Stout….fried up, and then served with Gravy….for Lunch..


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A nice crisp morning


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

61 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Bill. All my best wishes. That's one of the most difficult things to have to go through.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?

Crisp 44° with sprinkles at start of morning. Another gray day in SW desert.
Mostly cloudy right now. Have 56° & 42% RH just after lunch.
Heading for high of 59°, with chance for more rain tonight.

Total rain accumulation was varied across the metro area yesterday. NW side received 1", while only 0.5" dropped on SE side of town. Was nice rainy day. Started wet, sun came out most afternoon, then turned cloudy and more sprinkles off/on all night. 

*Bill* Sorry to read about kid challenge. Tough on everyone. Hope it works out for best.
My youngest had some challenges in elementry school. Got lucky, teacher noticed smart glimmer and testing found little genius hiding inside. Tested in top 1% of county, top 2% of state. As soon as he was challenged in special accelerated school, things improved instantly. Was taking Chinese language, chemistry, and pre-calculus by time he reached 7th grade. Just yesterday we had a discussion on DNA/RNA and how diet impacts mutations. Had to go online and look up information to keep up with him. Proud but scary keeping up with his learning. 
Hope you get just as lucky!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

49 degrees around here….Laundry Detail, today..=...about 3 hours of shoptime for me…have to process the photos in a little bit….but..drawer is now being glued up, and is sitting in the clamps. Lid has been rough shaped…

Film @ 2300 hrs…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A nice crisp morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


*AG* Looks like it is thawing enough for internet signals to get out again ;-))

Anyways, wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day in WW, might hit 60 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bill* Sorry to read about kid challenge. Tough on everyone. Hope it works out for best.
> My youngest had some challenges in elementry school. Got lucky, teacher noticed smart glimmer and testing found little genius hiding inside. Tested in top 1% of county, top 2% of state. As soon as he was challenged in special accelerated school, things improved instantly. Was taking Chinese language, chemistry, and pre-calculus by time he reached 7th grade. Just yesterday we had a discussion on DNA/RNA and how diet impacts mutations. Had to go online and look up information to keep up with him. Proud but scary keeping up with his learning.
> Hope you get just as lucky!
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Sorry to hear that *Bill*

Hopefully, you will get a CAptK result. We have a grandson with issues too. They couldn't keep his attention long enough to get a valid test. He amazed the testers. They told our son they had talented high schoolers who couldn't do what he did. He taught himself to read by the time he was 3. My bride discovered it one day when she thought he was looking at a book chattering making up a story. Looked over his shoulder and he was reading. There is a lot of restricted talent in many kids' "behavior" issues.

One of my son's friends had behavior issues. He was interviewed for a high-tech job by another friend of my son's who said he wasn't very talented. The interviewer was not capable of understanding his high tech responses to the questions ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WW Bob, That s a good question, I forgot to add that part. So, here it is.
> 
> This one shows what it used to look like before the box. I hated shoveling the dust out of the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch U Later.
> 
> - artsyfartsy


Got me curious *Don*. Was the garbage can too heavy to lift and dump?


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is in the clamps…









You wouldn't think it would be that hard to join 5 pieces together…
Lid is rough shaped…









Brand new bandsaw blade, and it is burning Ash? Waiting on the drawer..









Laundry Detail is done for today…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was 25° and calm when I took my morning walk today. It made it all the way to 55° this afternoon. It's cooled down since I got back from Florida, but not before getting rid of all our snow. Still have a couple small piles in the shady spots, but the rest is gone.

Started working on a recipe box for a close friend. Was going to make it with a full wrap around grain match, but after just minimal planing of the resawn board, the grain just didn't match up. Not sure what went wrong. I always have plan B so no worries.

Bill - Sorry to hear about the struggles with your son. Hopefully he will get the needed help to see him through this. I think many of us have someone close to us in the same boat. Prayers and understanding is sometimes all we can give in the moment. I'll keep you in mine.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

A little cloudy today, but warming up nicely.

Just a little cleaning and organizing today. Getting ready to start the next project.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Nothing new around my neck of the woods to tell about except…...it's pouring down rain now, and has been for the last few days. Very clabbered over (naturally) and it's now 61…..!! Humidity is 80% and 12 mph. winds. So far there's about 4" in the gauge…..May get to 5" before it's over.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

15° cooler today at 48°, cloudy, rainy, 3500 foot ceiling.


----------



## Firewood

Our high temp today was 43°. That was right after midnight. The temps have been dropping ever since.

My niece came to stay with us for a week or so. She's in town for a work thing. We don't get to see her much these days since she's all grown up and on her own, so it's nice to see her again.

Spent the afternoon helping my son with a couple projects. Maybe tomorrow I'll get back to the recipe box.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I need some help Don, and anybody else. I've been trying to get a really decent edge on my Stanley #10 plane. The iron has got a nasty nick in the corner. It's going to take me several days to get it flattened. I'll get it, done, there's no question about that. But if any of you come across an iron for a Stanley #10 plane, please snag it for me!! I've been looking for one online at the usual sites with no luck. I'm thinking this is going to be a long term search so any assistance would be very much appreciated.

I scored this #10 a few years back and did not realize just how lucky I was when I found it. I don't get to use it all that much. It has been one of those amazing old school tools that fit the bill at just the right moment. It's amazes me how I can pull out one of my old hand tools, fiddle with it a little and get the job done in half the time it would take to reset my power tools.

Several years ago a friend gave me a Stanley #78. I added a few parts and have used the daylights out of that old thing. It's pretty satisfying to have such wonderful tools and enjoy using them. It's also satisfying to pull one out put it to use and know that I got it done in half the time many of my contemporaries would on a power tool.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…..think I'll just let this mess dry for a day..









Letting it "air out" as well….

Morning to ya…25 cloudy, dreary degrees outside…..chance of rain, later…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Not only is it Monday, but also National NAP day! 
Like this old Klutz needs ANOTHER excuse to nap? 

Hazy sky, partial cloud cover, 47° & damp feeling 61% RH at 7am.
Heading for high of 73° in Phoenix. Remote 1% chance for rain.

Northern AZ mountains have winter weather advisory expecting another 2-4" of snow today, as winter storm Xylia hangs around for another day or so.

Nice box *Bandit*

*BurlyBob* Hock tools sells O1 replacement blades & chip breaker for Stanley #10 (towards bottom of linked page).

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I don't need an excuse to nap…..Everyday is national nap day around my casa. I have dinner, then a nap…...!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Captain K. I'll check it out.

Windy, cloudy and cooler here.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

57 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Light showers in the area today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Hey natewOw - you could have at least given us a weather report. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey natewOw - you could have at least given us a weather report. LOL
> 
> - Firewood


Yeah, ;-))

Nice day in ww, bright overcast with shadows, 45 degrees. Sunny for 2 days, then onshore flow is bringing rain


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Yesterday we had 0.20 inches of rain.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been raining here since ~2am with a healthy dose of thunder around 5:30 this morning. It looks like it'll be sticking around for a while too, which we need but I need to get things done outside that need dry weather so the sooner it's gone the better.

I had the brilliant idea to drop some grass seed around my shed about 5' away so foot traffic and moving ladders around to hand siding wouldn't damage the sprouts. That was a mistake, I'm pretty sure I just overseeded my neighbors yard as very little of it didn't wash away. I thought we were just going to get a gentle, steady sprinkle but instead we got very short lived gully washers, perfect for washing away grass seed. It wouldn't have mattered if I bought the fancy stuff with "mulch" as it too would have been as quickly washed away.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting to look like a pretty decent day here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 34 and it's gonna climb up to 54 today with a little sunshine sprinkled hither and yon. But, we have a slight chance of showers today.

Must be everyone is busy with projects. Only one of use posted today so far.

*FF Bill*, I hope things are going well with your son. I watched as my little buddy grew up and started revolting against me and the world by adding tat's on his otherwise clean canvas. Every time I said something, he added another. Now he's 40 something and is beginning to settle down and he almost wished he didn't have tat's. I hope and pray your boys turn out better. Good Luck.

*WW Bob*, I hated shoveling out the garbage can when it got full and I could never tell when it was full so now, I can see when it's time to clean out the dust bin.

*BTW folks*, my D/C collecting system is working quite well and I love it. I applied a smaller D/C hose to my table saw and it seems to take the dust away better now too. Success! (for now anyways until something else screws up). Sounds like a "Klutz moment". LOL

Well, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was a chilly 41 degrees this morning with a heavy fog keeping anything from drying after last night's rain. The fog persists and there's more rain on the way. Tomorrow's forecast is for "strong storms" so I doubt I'll be doing any painting then either.


----------



## bandit571

Need to bring my little project upstairs, for a photo session….and then post as a Project…
36 FOGGY degrees outside….might get up to near 60, today…..went the fog burns off…

Waiting on Medicare to OK the Watchman surgery…..looking like in about 2-3 weeks….will advise..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 33 cloudy degrees this morning. Feels like 28°. We had a little snow the other day. Maybe an inch. It's about gone already. Today is calling for freezing rain and snow, but I don't think much of either.

Finally getting in a little shop time with a recipe box for a good friend. Ordered some hinges. Will start the finish today.

*BBYetti* - Many years ago when we built our dream home we had the yard landscaped and brought in a bunch of topsoil. We put down the seed and some much pellets and the very next day got one of the hardest rains I ever saw. All the seed and soil washed out into what I called our river bed that I had just finished lining with 3 tons of decorative stone. I had more grass growing in the river bed than I did in the yard. Made me sick.

*Don* - Glad to hear the DC is working out for you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well Mike, it was mostly laziness on my part. It had been dry for over a week prior and it was forecasted accurately (for a change). I should have scratched up the dirt with a garden rake, wetted, seeded and watered in a controlled fashion for the dry week. I would probably have sprouts before the rain started and then the grass could really take off. At least I didn't spend too much on it or use all of it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

61 bright and sunny degrees outside….walking around outside, in just me Orange T-shirt….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Beautiful sunny St Patrick's day in my neighborhood: 
66° & 22% RH just after lunch.
Was a chilly 42° this morning, but heading for high of 71°.

Forecast is 85° for Friday, so best enjoy the cool weather while I can. 

Time to head into kitchen and start cooking corn beef and cabbage dinner.
Need all the luck I can create.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody. Sean's new school has been a great thing so far.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I'm really glad to hear the good news for your son. I hope it is the answer to all your concerns and worries.

Hey gang I need a small bit of help. Where in this world can I find a decent 3/4" x 105" resaw blade for my band saw. I'm thinking a 3 or 4 tooth blade would be best. I tried one place and they wanted $15 for shipping a $25 dollar blade. Guess you know I hung up on them. I'm looking at Woodcraft for a Starrett blade. They might be the best bet. I might call an outfit over in the Boise area.

Yeah I just got off the phone with the guy in Idaho. He's got nothing in stock and shipping is about the same. Things just don't get no better do they?


----------



## bandit571

24 WINDY degrees outside, right now…..might gust up to 60mph….pouring rain this morning, in the mid 40s…now have snow flurries going on….

Boss and I both got Jab #1 this morning…..come back on 8 APR 21 for #2jab….No side effects, so far..


----------



## Firewood

It's 41° and windy. We've had gusts over 40 MPH most of the day. The sun is out, but no desire to go out in this wind.

*Bandit* - I hope your procedure for the watchman gets approved and goes well for you. Keep us posted.

*Bill* - Glad to hear the school seems to be helping matters with your son.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys.

I haven't had to buy a bandsaw blade since I got my 17" saw, but before that I used to buy from a site called bandsawblades.com at least I think that was it. They custom make them and you have to call to order. The blades that came with my saw are from there too.

Today I decided to sell my grizzly drum sander. I had it sold within 15 minutes of having it on FB. I have a smaller Jet drum sander that I will use instead. I couldn't justify the space it took up. Hardly ever used it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Where in this world can I find a decent 3/4" x 105" resaw blade for my band saw. I m thinking a 3 or 4 tooth blade would be best. I tried one place and they wanted $15 for shipping a $25 dollar blade.
> - BurlyBob


Amazon has free shipping on Timberwolf 2-3 Variable pitch blade for $33. Only $2 more than direct order from TW.
https://www.amazon.com/3423VPC-Timber-Wolf-Bandsaw-Silicon/dp/B009XIAYF6
Used a couple on my 17" for resaw. Nice linear wear out, unlike the Wood Slicers that transition from nice cut to carp like a light switch, and die quicker. Smoother cut for 2-3TPI than I expected too.

*Bill* Glad to read new school has improved things.

*Bandit* Being eligible for watchmen is good/bad news at same time. Praying for positive outcome.

Warm weather day yesterday. Hit 83° for high. Was still 71° when 11pm news was playing.
Overnight low is 55° and dark, ATM.

Expecting 85° tomorrow. I am not ready for warp speed jump to warm weather yet.
Please tell weather goddess if you see her, 
Arizona needs another month of 70° high temperatures minimum. TIA

Funny 'not drama' story: 
SWMBO figured out how to jump the queue for Covid vaccination. 
She volunteered to work at the drive in shot clinic at Cardinal's sports arena Wednesday. Spent 4 hours hand writing out vaccination record cards, till her hands ached, sitting in a tent hiding from afternoon sun, in one of those uncomfortable plastic stack-able chairs. Then stood on her feet for 2 more hours booking 2nd appointments on tablet, while folks sat in cars the required 15min wait time. After her shift, got the 1st shot, and booked stab #2 in 3 weeks with no more volunteering required. She's a desk jockey, and that was way too much outdoor time for her. Came home grumpier than I am allowed to get, very tired, with a sore arm. She had mild flu like symptoms yesterday, and spent most of the time in bed. Took me 2 days to feel better after my shot. Looks like she is following similar schedule so far.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….28 sunny, breezy degrees outside….

Last report..this IS FRIDAY, right? Isn't Sunday the 1st day of Spring?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…...Things are beginning to green up in my neck of the woods, and around the mountains. Been some nice days. It was 30 for a low this a.m., and is already up to 48 with plenty of sun. Humidity is at 47%, and 9 mph. wind. The high will be 58 with likely the same condition. Around here, one never knows the outcome…..!!!

The last couple of days the wind has really howled around here. Rain moving in about this coming Monday, Tuesday, then Thrusday.

As usual, been having painful back problems. Finally got in to see my back doctor, and looks like I may have to have another surgery (this will make # 5 if it pans out). I sure hope it doesn't come to that, but I wouldn't be surprised. I can't even begin to describe what it feels like, it's so bad. I'm about ready to lay down and croak.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

4 degrees below zero this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, I'm jealous of all your snow. We sure could have used that much this year.

It turned a little cooler today only in the 40's and windy.


----------



## Firewood

It's still 59° and sunny but the breeze makes it feel a bit cooler. Temps should stay a bit above normal for the next couple weeks.

My niece finished up her work project and headed back home today. It was nice having her here for the week.

We went and got tested again today as we were exposed last Sunday to someone who tested positive. We've had some mild symptoms but nothing persistent. We've been staying home all week. Damn virus!!

*Bbob* - AG ma have a lot of snow, but he also has below 0 temps to go with it. Nothing personal *AG*, but you can keep both all for yourself.

*Rick* - I feel so bad for you and all you been through with you back issues. I certainly hope if you have another surgery that it can give the relief the other ones have not. I'll be praying for you bud.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Bright and sunny out this a.m. The low was 45, no clabber, and the humidity is 35% (pretty low for my neck of the woods). The wind is a little breezy and gusty at times @ 13 mph. The high will get up to 66…Too bad I'm stuck in the casa with a back ache and stiffness. This too shall not pass….!!

Mike….Thanks for the well wishes, but I've about given up hope on ever getting relief for my back….I don't think another surgery will help (if I have to have one). I'm already full of hardware up and down my spine, so…....!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just a tad cooler here and breezy, but quite sunny.

Anybody ever use magnets for box lids? What's a good strength? I'm thinking about giving those a try.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW should see Ol' Sol this week;-))

Pass has winter storm warnings, traction tires required, closures for Avalance and wrecks. If this would come to you BBob, I could go see mom ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Evening.
Sunny 70° & 9% RH in Phoenix east valley this Monday afternoon.
Started morning off with chilly 49°. Nice day despite stiff wind blowing all day.
Cooled off nicely from mid-80's high and lows in 60's last weekend. 
Forecast has 40% chance of rain and 65° high next couple days?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Did it ever turn cold today. Mostly due to the wind. The sun is going down and the temp is dropping like a rock.

I bought 2 piece of 8/4 red oak for a repair job on our bed. I spent the day getting it all nice and square and smooth.
I need 2 82" pieces and these are 9 1/4 by 1 3/4. My shoulders are so sore from running them back and forth over the joiner and planer. I can't wait for the Ibuprofen to kick in.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of parts getting bolted together, today…









Gonna be a Barn raising later this week….wood base, needed a real wood saw..









Got up almost to 70 degrees outside, this afternoon….had to wear a hat to protect me bald head…


----------



## Firewood

We made it up to 64° but cloudy and some rain this afternoon. It's still 50°. Tomorrow will bring more rain and cooler temps.

Started planning a couple blanket chests for my nieces. I planned to make them identical but Deb thinks they should be different. They live hundreds of miles from each other, so I really don't see the issue. Please chime in and give me your thoughts.

My BIL who caught covid, said he now lost his taste and smell. Deb and I are both still symptom free and tested negative. So far so good. I almost clicked the button to schedule my first shot, but chickened out. I'll get there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little hazy out this morning but it's gonna be nice here in Mid-Michigan. Yesterday it got up to 72 wonderful sunny degrees. Today it's only gonna make it to 68 with lots of cloud cover. The next few days is not gonna be so wonderful though, it's starting to dip down to the 40's by this weekend. They were predicting snow but, it's making it's way to the UP instead of us.

Nothing new happening around here. I've called miss dig to get my power and gas lines marked so I can put up a fence for my dogs to run. I can't wait cause I'm tired of holding a leash while they potty. I bought a used truck from my son the other day to use as my lumber wagon. It's an old GMC Canyon but, it still runs and drives nice. Good enough for me. The sad news about the truck is I can't get a title transfer from the Secretary of State until June 1. Can you believe it? That's how far the state is backed up because of the Covid. Grrrr!

*WI Mike*, I thought you already had your Covid shots. Why haven't you gotten yours? There's nothing to it.

Well, I'm heading out to clean up my mess from my last project. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AG, I m jealous of all your snow. We sure could have used that much this year.
> 
> It turned a little cooler today only in the 40 s and windy.
> 
> - BurlyBob


 That snow pile goes from the house all the way out to that little shed 80 feet out to it. I have 2 other like piles of snow. One up by the garden and one on the other end of the deck. Feel free to take all you want.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's getting really windy today, blue skies and might hit 50.

I got to tell you wrestling that 8/4 yesterday was a real workout. I'm beginning to think I might have overdone it again.
8/4 might be a little to much for this project. We'll see in a day or two.


----------



## bandit571

Got steps 5 and 6 of the shed build done…step 7 involves the sides…..wind is kicking up….step 7 will wait until Friday…
56 degrees outside, partly cloudy, and getting windy….

Off to buy a bottle of Mineral Oil….have a board of scraps to apply a finish to…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

65 mostly cloudy degrees outside…winds from 10 to 30mph, out of the southwest, may gust up to 60mph. Might hit 71 degrees later, today.

Kind of shoots building a shed….

This will be getting a second coat, later…









From that $2 bottle of Mineral Oil….


----------



## Firewood

Good after all. It's 49° and cloudy and rainy here today. We had quite a bit of rain last night. Lots of worms on the driveway and trying to sneak into the garage. It never ends well for the little guys.

Picked up the lumber for the blanket chests yesterday. Got it all stickered in the shop for a couple weeks.

*Don* - No shots yet. Been tested a few times though. I'm guessing I'll cave in the next week or so and schedule my first shot.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another HUMP day!

It's partly cloudy, 63° & 38% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning. 
Heading for perfect hump day high of 69. 

The cold front didn't bring much moisture. Happen to be located in small swath of east valley that got some rain late yesterday. No accumulation, primary result was to speckle pattern the dust on vehicles in driveway. NW side of town reported 0.1". Most of precipitation landed east of metro valley's in hills/mountains.

Looks like *Bandit* is replacing the winter damaged shade canopy with new shed? Good Luck!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

cold and windy again today. I did absolutely nothing!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

60 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Chance of scattered showers now through tomorrow morning.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Party to mostly cloudy, 65° & 20% RH, with stiff wind blowing; just before lunchtime in Phoenix.
Tolerable outside in sunshine, when wind is blocked. Feels cold otherwise. 
PM10 air quality alerts due blowing dust
Heading for high of 72° and continued strong winds and blowing dust.

Forecast to get some rain and cooler temps tomorrow on the back end of this weather front. Might be last cool weather SW desert enjoys this spring, as we climb into 80-90's next week. 

Klutz family drama update: 
SWMBO has been visiting her eX most everyday to help with tube feeding and training others to help. Medicare/VA authorized a more expensive hospice nurse to help with home care. The first visit she upped his Fentanyl patch dose by 3x. She suggested he likely gets moved into full time Hospice care, if there is no improvements by next week. Kids have had time to adjust to the situation, and everyone's mood is stable and healthy considering the situation. 
On a happier note - SWMBO started a new diet, and has become 10x more irritable than usual. Son and I run for another room when we hear her coming. Wish me luck.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another nasty spring day. Here in Eastern Oregon, Spring is much like something my very dear sweet grandma use to say. " It don't know wether to sh#t or get off the pot". Today we started with snow on the ground, then the rain washed off, then a bit of sleet then some very nice sunshine. Now it's windy as heck and getting cold. Next week is suppose to be much warmer.

I did make a little progress on my bed rail issue. I was thinking if I get this done then the church doors I can finally get on with things I want to do. Then I looked over on the shelf…There's D#*n doll dresser I promised 'Stick in the Mud' I'd fix. Can a fellow ever get a break..?..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck, *CAptK*

Too bad you don't get ours *BBob* 50ish, partly cloudy, few sprinkles, probably a foot os snow in the pass with chains required. If not, they were yesterday and tomorrow ;-))


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's mostly cloudy here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is 38 and should warm up to the mid 50's today with some scattered showers. It rained buckets here last night, the front yard is flooded. But, we needed the rain badly. It won't take long for the flood to dissipate.

I spent the last two days putting up a fence in the back yard for the dogs to run. I finished the gate last night and will put the latch on when it stops raining. I think the dogs like it cause now they can run with me yelling at them to come back. They can run and get stupid if they want.

*Capt. K*, good luck my friend. Your bride may loose some weight but you may loose your mind in her effort. LOL

Well, that's all she wrote for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you tool junkies,

Nothing new around my homeplace…...!! Same old crap, different day. Stay up late, sleep late, and plenty of back trouble.

It was 50 for a low this a.m., and the high will reach 70 w/ plenty of sun….Rained for the last 2 days….3" in gauge.

No woodworking, boating, fishing, or going out in public. Very dull and boring life anymore. Just stay home.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, you should be able to go boating without too much danger shouldn't you? Fishing, even if from shore should allow a good bit of space from the next person.

It rained like heck yesterday and throughout the night, we had 1 severe thunderstorm warning and 2 tornado warnings yesterday, luckily we didn't get any real bad winds or hail but man did we get the rain. It's cleared up today and we could see near 80 this afternoon which should be perfect for garden planting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with the temp headed close to 60° F, mostly sunny.

Last night the news had a spot in Arkansas I think that had 2 tornadoes in 24 hours with another expected. About half of the houses had the top blown away ;-((

*Bigblock* Your fishing from shoer comment reminds me of my BIL taking me to the barrier dam on the Cowlitz River on a Saturday morning. They were 3 deep casting over the row in front of them! ;-(( That was after the Bolt decision that allowed the tribes to net the rivers. Pretty much ended sport fishing on all the treaty rivers. Cowlitz was net-free. Pushed the state quickly into recovery mode to save the salmon and steelhead runs. Salmon were already in decline. I saw a month or so ago a river that used to have thousands of salmon returning has dropped into the teens.

I was looking at chity code yesterday. * Auburn Municipal Codes 15.04.010 Purpose - In interpreting and applying the provisions of this title, they shall be held to be the minimum requirements for promotion of the safeguarding of life or limb, health, property and public welfare.*

The typical stable base to height ratio for above ground is 1:3. The 32-ton "fence" without embedded foundation is 1:8. Should probably go 300% to cover their sloppy margins with a review every week. Looks more and more like the mayor has a good shot at *Bodybag Queen of Cascadia Subduction Zone* when the earthquake finally arrives ;-((

I used to tell customers if cheapest is best, I'm not wasting my time giving you your "free estimate." My work is guaranteed as long as I am in business.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, breezy, 63° & 40% RH in Phoenix just before lunch time.
Slim chance of rain in metro valley. Mountains north of valley have some rain/snow showers.
Expecting a high of 65° today.

Dreading a return to 90° temperatures next week in 10 day forecast. Today would be a good idea to stay outside most of day, maybe even mow the lawn naked too; so I can feel cold down in my bones one last time before infinite heat returns for 6 months? :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours we've had 0.11 inches of rain.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Partly cloudy, VERY breezy(25mph stuff) about 60 degrees outside…..got ticked off enough at the people in my house, that after the morning finger poke, I simply drove…..be back WHEN I get back….called a Walk About….

6 Antique Stores and a restore paid the price of my frustrations….grrrr…film when I get around to it….

"Yes Sir, Yes Sir..3 bags full"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Been a while. I hope are all at least as well as the last time I was in.

Rick, mom and dad were down there this past week, but couldn't put the boat in. Water was too high, but you probably knew that. They ended up going over to Taneycomo for a few days and caught trout.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been an on again off again day. The weather just doesn't know what it wants to do.

I'm making very slow progress on my latest project. New side rails for our bed. I bought 2 pieces of 8/4 red oak. I'm pretty sure I screwed up. This stuff is really checked. I might be rethinking this whole project in a few month. If it breaks again. I might be laminating 2 pieces of plywood.

I'm thinking I might pull the boat out of the garage tomorrow. Sadly none of the lakes around here are open. everything is still froze over.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weekend is here!
Does mean as much as it used to being retired? Everyday is Saturday. 

Sunny, breezy, 70° & 20% RH in Phoenix at Saturday lunch time.
Heading for 74° high.

+1 *BurlyBob* weather can not decide what to do yesterday.
Was cloudy all day yesterday, got a brief rain shower late afternoon, then sun came out and ended with blue skies till sunset.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

64 cloudless degrees outside…spent over 4 hours working on that shed…..at least I did have some help…4 walls are now standing up…start on the roof, tomorrow..film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## BurlyBob

Had a beautiful day and got the bed rails all glued up.

I ordered a Benchcrafted Moxon vise kit. I figure I'll use all the left over 8/4 red oak for it. It should get here sometime next week. I had wanted to use Black Walnut but I've spent to much on this oak.


----------



## bandit571

Half a day's work….









All four walls are a-standing up…..roof may get done tomorrow? We'll see…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a pretty decent day here although it's far to windy. The wind has been anywhere for 20-30mph. It did manage to creep into the 70's.

So I've got a bit of a problem and I'm looking for some approval for my idea how to fix it. These are the pieces of red oak I'm using to repair our bed. In hindsight I'm pretty darn sure I screwed up selecting 8/4 lumber. As you can see it's checking quite a bit./ This started after I trimmed it up. My idea is to use my dowel jig drill a hole as deep as I need squeeze some glue in, drive a dowel and clamp the daylights out of it. If it fails I'll build something out of plywood may 2 or three layers laminated.



















I'm open for all opinions.

Thanks . Bob


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, hot, 85° & 8% RH in Phoenix. Occasional breeze too.
Started off with 54°, and was pleasant morning to be outside.
Obvious the sun angle has changed to spring time, as being out in direct sunshine is no fun without a breeze.

*Bob* Have had improperly dried red oak (case hardened), that grew checks everywhere, including in middle of boards over time. One reason I dislike using red oak, unless QS. Not an expert on the stuff, but can probably salvage the boards with epoxy as crack filler. Dowel thru each end would help stabilize those hardware mounting points. 
IME - Using clamps to close the cracks with glue, will often force somewhere else to crack; as the stress still exists. Best to fill crack as it is, then mill it flat. 
Might want to let those boards sit in shop/house for 3-4 weeks to let them equalize and finish cracking?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 33° in northern Wisconsin tonight. Warmer than it's been all day.

This is what we woke up to this morning









My son coerced me into helping with a bathroom remodel while we're visiting. Obviously we won't get too far in the next couple days, but the old tub is out. We'll see how far we get with it tomorrow.

*Bbob* - that checking sure sucks. I'd follow *CaptK's* advise. I've had some oak tables legs show some cracks on the ends when I cut them to length. The crack was only in the center of the leg and didn't extend to the outer edges. Hopefully it never will.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, I would agree that that wood is probably case hardened. It was dried too fast and the outer surfaces dried much more than the inside. When you cut it, you relieved internal stress. I would not try to clamp and glue it back. I would just fill it. May have been dried in a vacuum kiln which is known to leave moisture in the inside of thicker stock. I don't have this problem since I let all of my stuff air dry before it goes in the kiln.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…again? Wake me up when Tuesday blows in….

Not a cloud in the sky, this morning….even the wind has died way down….


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for the advice guys. Guess it's going to be a while for I get these side rails put on the bed, darn it. I'm also betting they will fail in short order. I'll probably end up laminating 3 pieces of plywood like I should have done in the first place. Just never thought this project thru as I should have.

It's turned nasty today, cold and windy. Not much fun venturing outside.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Fairly mild winter here in southern Maine. Snowblower is laughing at me as it ran about 2 hrs this winter. Same as last winter. Ice is out before April 1st on my lake. The earliest it's ever been and it's been going out early for a few years now. Maine has gained about 2 months of non-winter like weather. We used to have about 3 months of summer and 6 months of winter. The rest spring/fall. Now it's pretty even. The lake used to be a beehive of fishing shacks and more snowmobile engine noise than boats in the summer. Now the fishing season lasts about a month of safe ice with just a few shacks and hardly any snowmobiles.

The crazy weather we're seeing around the country, Snow/freezing in Texas, Tornadoes, floods, fires. Seems like everyone either has weather changes or what they used to get is X10. Here, Maine weather is getting dull. I guess that change should be a blessing compared to some other areas right? I love Maine winters. Thing is they seem to pretty much be gone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

A sunny, cloudless 47 degrees outside, right now…...wasted half a day doing errands with the Boss…..will try tomorrow to get the shed done…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, occasional breeze, 85° & 11% RH in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 88°.

Have appt for 2nd Covid stab at 11pm tonight. Lost 2 days to flu symptoms after 1st one, and hear the second one is worse? Fingers crossed all goes well.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Sunny, occasional breeze, 85° & 11% RH in Phoenix.
> Heading for high of 88°.
> 
> Have appt for 2nd Covid stab at 11pm tonight. Lost 2 days to flu symptoms after 1st one, and hear the second one is worse? Fingers crossed all goes well.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Going for my second one in about a week. No issues with the first. They say that if you have a reaction the body will produce a stronger immune response, so a good thing. Glad we got it. I am reading right now that the CDC director is expecting "impending doom" As we've started the next surge, people are going out as if it's over, travel flights are at pre pandemic levels, and the new variants which are taking over are coming on strong. The immunized will be fine, but the youngun's are left to take the brunt more now. God, I hope she's wrong. Anyway, stay safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Sunny 83° & 8% RH in Phoenix just after lunch. Heading for high of 85°.

Arm is sore from 2nd Covid stab, but seem OK this far. 

#1 son has swapped cars with SWMBO. His front brakes are squealing, and both front windows roll half way down and get stuck. 
So get to pretend I am auto mechanic this week. I want it done before we hit 95° this weekend. 
Told son; nothing gets done till he shows up and helps work on car. Parts ordered are arriving today, and he is coming to visit Wednesday afternoon after class to work on it. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a really nice day outside but quite cold. At least the wind died down. Two days ago there was a large fir tree blew over next to the small we first lived in right after we got married. I saw there were gusts in town over 35mph and several at the airport over 55mph.

Hoping to get some work done on a Moxon vise. The hardware is suppose to arrive today. This should be a fun project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Should see Sun until Saturday, supposed to hit 60 tomorrow. WE get our second stabbing tomorrow. Freedom just around the corner ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you wood pack rats,

Nothing much to report around my neck of the woods here.

Weather: It was 48 for a low and has now moved up to 70 and sunny…Wind is 4 mph. at the moment.

Had a eye doctor appointment this morning….More catarac surgery next Wednesday. About ready for this one.

I'm far-sided in one eye, and near-sided in the other. Throws my vision off some. Hope surgery corrects that.


----------



## bandit571

71 WINDY degrees outside….gusts to 31mph…..

managed somehow to get the north gable done…inspite of the wind…









Used to call them "Strongbacks".....inside?









3 roof beams….middle is doubled up into an I beam…...was a bit of fun getting these installed, by meself….hey, more beer for me, that way?

Weather goes into the "dumpster" next couple of days….March is going out like a LION….ess….


----------



## BurlyBob

The Benchcrafted Moxon vise kit arrived this afternoon. I've begun getting things lined out to start cutting it out. I'm using 8/4 Red Oak. I'd love to hear your opinions on using Red Oak. It's the only 8/4 stock I have cluttering up my shop. My preferred would be Hickory. That's got to be the hardest domestic hardwood I can find in my area. I know there might be others, but where I live hardwood is tough to come by at a reasonable price. That's why I'm doing this first Moxon vise with the Red Oak I have on hand. I'm thinking this is going to be a fun project as it's for my shop and i like making my shop better.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> The Benchcrafted Moxon vise kit arrived this afternoon. .... - BurlyBob


LOOL

You spend $164+ shipping on couple wheels/bolts + hardware; and you want to get cheap buying wood? How many chances will you get to make a sexy Moxon Vise for your shop? You splurged on top of line, classy hardware; don't stop now! Buy something fancy and make your vice a tool that others wish they had! 

Benchcraft charges $350 for vise with maple. Two 8/4 10in wide boards 36in long for jaws is maybe 10 bdft, or less than one 8ft stick? You should be able to get claro walnut in NW for < $15 bdft, and still have less invested than buying one made from lowly maple.

Wait? 
Is this same case hardened Red Oak used on bed frame? Oh no.
I vote no to Red Oak for your moxon vise.

My vote is to: buy your favorite Hickory, use local hardwood like Madrone/Myrtlewood, or shop around for some cool looking exotic species like Tigerwood, or Leopardwood.

Oh yea, weather: We hit 86° this afternoon, and as sun sets already cooled off to 83°.

Best Luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

86 in March! 130 in August?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> 86 in March! 130 in August? - TopamaxSurvivor


 Mid-80's is not too unusual? Just wait. 
Next weekend forecast (April 3) has 95° high in east valley, and 97° in Phoenix.
But overnight lows are still in 60's, so mornings will be perfect.

IMHO - The high temps are about 2 weeks early this year? 
As mild as our winter was this year, expect to see sizzling summer. But not 130°.
Pretty sure Death Valley is only place that hit 130°, and that was a all time record last summer.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 28° this morning following a high of 63° yesterday. My son and I got the old tub out and with a little muscle and a lot of swearing we got to the new one in place.

Back home now, the temps will only get to the mid to upper 30's today. But warmer weather is coming. Just not as warm as *CaptK* is getting.

*Bbob* - I tend to agree with *CaptK* on the moxon vise. With hardware that nice, I think you will appreciate it that much more each time you step up to use it.

*Bandit* - it looks like the new shed is coming along nicely.

*Rick* - Best of luck on the cataract surgery. It drove me crazy after the first one and before the second. Some people have them done that way ( one near and one far sighted). Mine were multi focal distance lenses. They work great for distance and pretty good for reading. 2-3 feet away is my most difficult distance.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's bright and sunshiny this morning however, it's a little chilly though. It's 40 this morning rising to 46 this afternoon. We got some rain last night and hopefully we won't see any through the rest of the week and weekend and warmer temps this weekend.

I bought a couple of hand planes a couple of days ago and I've been trying to do some research on them and cleaning them up a bit. One is a Birmingham block plane and the other is a HSBC or Revo-noc wood bottom plane. The block plane is interesting. Never seen one like this before. According to research, it was made between 1884 and 1900. It's kind of interesting, I only wanted the two wood bottom planes and as I was leaving, the owner asked me if I wanted this third one. I told him sure and he gave it to me.









*Maine Craftsman*, Welcome to our little thread. As far as I know, which is not much, we've never had anyone from Maine before. So, it will be interesting to hear a weather report from that region. Again, welcome aboard. We have a good crew here so enjoy.

*Rick*, I hope your cataract surgery turns out better than the last time. Now we just need to get your back better.

Well, I've bored you guys long enough and the dogs want to go outside so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

45 windy, cloudy degrees outside….wind makes it feel like 36 degrees…March is going out like a lion, today…

Pill breakfast this morning,,second Breakfast will be by Jimmie Dean…...

Then we'll see what happens for the "Remains of the Day.."

Top of the Morning, to ya!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with the temp headed close to 60° F and sunny.

We got our 2nd shot today. I was surprised the round trip was only an hour. The first one was about 5 hours.

*Maine Craftsman* Welcome aboard!

*Rick* Cataract surgery should work well. I didn't have any issues but SWMBO needed additional surgery to clear it up. She had a common condition that did not bother her until after cataracts. Mine was in the 90s before multifocal. She has them and they work well. I had my right done 30/20 slightly nearsighted so I could see screw slots overhead without bi or trifocal. The left is 20/20. It worked out well, I can read without glasses, but it is easier with them. The 2 eyes together see things that neither can see clearly ;-)))

*Mike* When I removed the tubs for remodeling they were combo tub showers in one piece. No way they could go out in one piece through the 2-foot doors. I cut them up with my Sawzall ;-)) The guy putting in the new system made an error cutting the new parts. They changed to tile at no charge because the replacement parts were 6 months out.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike and CaptK, yeah it's the same left over 8/4 from the last project. I can't get any other 8/4 in my area. I have to drive to Boise, 130 miles east. So until I make another trip there I'm going to practice making it with this stuff. We'll see how it works out. Where I live Red Oak is hardly cheap $6-$8 a board foot.

Looks like it's going to be a real nice day. Maybe 70, blue skies and light wind. I might have to start watering the yard as there is no rain in sight.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Watchman is scheduled for the 7th of May….About shoots the first half of that month…two trips to OSU Ross Medical Center in Columbus….almost 90 miles each way. First trip for the "prep work", on the 4th….then go back on the 7th for the install….

Something to look forward to, ain't it….


----------



## BurlyBob

This is my Moxon vise. It's almost halfway done. I'm going to put a shelf/table on the back side and a couple of supports. I am also got to round over the outside corners and modify it a little more, nothing to extreme. I gaave a short test drive and it looks it'll work for now.





































It did turn into a nice day. I hear the train whistle now. All the railroad crossings in our little town have been blocked
for over an hour. That doesn't happen very often. It's got to mean there was a problem some where. We probably won't know for a day or two.










These photos got screwed up and out of order. Oh well, they still tell the story.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Blistering sunshine, breezy, 93° high & 7% RH this afternoon in Phoenix east valley.
Some areas reporting 95° high temp.

Supposed to reach 98-99° by Sunday, tickling triple digits. Oh boy, Oh boy, Oh Boy, I can't wait…........ (sic)

*Rick* - Best luck with cataract surgery.

*Bandit* - You've got my prayers next month till watchmen implant is uneventful. 

Happy to report post Covid stab #2 symptoms were less than stab #1. Not as many aches and pains this time; though arthritis in knees has been screaming at me. Should not be kneeling on garage floor I guess?

Finished working on son's Mazda this morning, after last of parts arrived; and before it got too hot. Had to tear open 3 interior door panels to replace window regulators yesterday. Also repaired front brakes, fixed the drivers side door lock.

Klutz Drama worth sharing:
Seems someone tried to slim-jim the car for entry, and damaged the locking cable; best I can tell during repair. Could not lock the drivers door at all. Had been driving around town and college campus with unlocked car for well over a year due this damage. Vehicle was parked in his gated condo community, where he stays with cousin attending same college. Dummy left his wallet in unlocked car, and someone finally ripped him off last month. :-(0) Been telling him to bring it over and get it fixed for very long time.

The thief was kind and left his drivers license and school ID behind, or could have been identity damaging. 
Guessing it was local homeless person, or another college kid. They spent a couple hundred at two Quick Trip gas stations less than 1 mile from his condo, buying food and water. Tried to buy a laptop PC, and high end head phones; but fraud folks turned it off by then.

Was happy to find only damaged was a cable, as I was able to straighten it. The stupid power door latch is not sold outside the dealership, costing $300 to replace. He was really angry when I it took me less than 10 minutes to fix the lock, he had been ignoring. Overall he lost nothing, but his dignity, and time it took to to get replacement credit cards.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I had cataract surgery done back in '05. One of the best decisions I ever made. I can see 20/20 and only have to use readers.

My advice. When you go to get readers. Grab one of those pill bottles with that really small print. If you can read it with whatever strength, that's what you buy. My Dr. gave me a prescription with a rating. Gave me a headache. I went with something much lower and they have proven to be the best for me. Besides I can 3 pair at Wallyworld for under$15.

Also I went with getting both eyes done the same. I've heard of folks getting one eye done for close up and the other for distance. That just sounded like a recipe for disaster. My only down side is I can get a good fix on handgun sights any more. I just live with it and have fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny most of the day, temps 37 to 60, more of the same but a few more clouds and sprinkles.

Cataracts and readers reminds me of my transition glasses. It was a year between surgeries. Right eye was 20/30 and left was still 20/400, legally blind if not correctable. The brain does not tolerate much more than a 50point difference. Year from h3LL ;-( The pair of progressive glasses he made were unbelievable. When I stopped behind a car at a stoplight, I could read the serial number on the license plate tab. Those numbers are about the size of news print. If 6, 9, and 0 were side by side I would have some trouble with those digits. It was unbelievable! The kicker was when I was walking behind the lawn mower for half an hour I got to where I could not see where it was mowed and not mowed. I looked like right side of the mower was about 18" higher than the left! After resting for 15 or 20 minute it went back to normal. Lots of migraines that year ;-(((((

After the cataract surgery on my left eye, he made another pair of progressives for reading ect. They would not line up so I could see with both eyes open. I finally told him to make a pair of bi or trifocals. He was stubborn, he was going to get it right. The lens had to be offset as much as 3/8" both vertically and horizontally. He had several lens made and finally sent me to the lens manufacturer a few miles away. The tech heck it out and said they could not hold a close enough tolerance in the manufacturing process to get them perfectly in up the way I had them taped on the frames. Most people's eyes compensate for the tolerance and the lens were normal. The first pair had to have been a 1 in a million chance of lining up lie that ;-)) It didn't' matte I didn't need to read those serial numbers anyways.

*CaptK* Good thing he had CC in the car. It is the only safe money left in this world ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Apparently winter isn't really to leave yet. 3 degrees this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning down south too, only 29 at 6:30, warming slowly. Windy as heck the past couple days too. In spite of the heavy weight, fiber cement siding wasn't cooperating and it was apparent I was going to start breaking pieces while trying to install them. Heavy, floppy, fragile and expensive is an unwelcome combination especially when the weather kicks up.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, light breeze, 89° & 10% RH in Phoenix at Lunch time.
Heading for high of 91° today.

Klutz Drama #1999:
SWMBO decided since garage had room to work on Son's little Mazda yesterday, and car was now gone, AND it was going to be 90°+; she could park her larger SUV in middle of garage. 
Can't get around the bloody thing in the small 20ft deep garage to even clean up yesterdays mess. Have two cars parking in driveway, thanks to stray niece that SWMBO decided to house temporarily. So have to play musical cars to get damn thing out. #&*(%&%^!!.

That is only half story:
Lived here 14 months before HOA decided to enforce no overnight street parking rules and keeps sending out $100 fines every time the catch a car on street between midnight and 5am. Have neighbors parking in front of, or next to our corner lot, and we get fine notices from their vehicles; which we have to contest online.

Before the regular eX visits, due the addition of 3rd car; we kept her car parked on side of house, behind an RV gate. Since she started working from home with her rabid Covid paranoia, she only drove the car every two weeks; this worked as temporarily solution till niece leaves. The RV gate has an 84" wide opening, the SUV is 79" between mirrors. She is not skilled enough to park the car behind the gate. But once it is there, she has learned how to pull it straight out, and only mowed down a bush in front yard once.
Cue the music from my post tag:


----------



## bandit571

Weather for today….mid 40s, barely a breeze..









Starter strips for the shed's roof are now installed….2 hours of up and down this thing..









Hard on me calves….working way too hard for a Friday..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with temps close to 60° F and sunny. The clouds and sprinkles failed to show up ;-) ;-)))

Took SWiMBO for a ride to escape monotony today. We explored unfamiliar territory. I practiced a digital age anomaly, came home by dead reckoning ;-)

*CApt K* Sounds like most of the neighbors have outsmarted the HOA. Suppose they will ever start ticketing the cars instead of the house?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 38° tonight after a high in the upper 40's. It's been rather dry and windy the last couple days and with everything still brown, the state is in a very high wildfire risk. We've had 26 fires in the state so far. Looks like some rain coming on Tuesday.

*CaptK* - Seems a bit early for triple digit temps even for your neck of the woods. And sorry to hear about your garage/shop woes.

*WWBob* - That reminds me of when I was stationed at Ft Lewis and Deb and I would just let the car go wherever it wanted on a Sunday morning. Saw some real pretty country that way.

*Bandit* - The shed is starting to take shape. Won't be too long before you're wishing you bought a bigger one.

*Bbob* - Looks like that vise will come in pretty handy.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I flew my grandma out from Iowa for my son's graduation. He was the first great to graduate. She could not believe the water and trees everywhere you look ;-)

I was thinking today driving along the sound about how beautiful this area is. Too bad the politicians are making it uninhabitable ;-(((((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's cloudy with a chance of sunshine this afternoon. The temp is 43 warming up to 60 later on. No rain in site for a few days. Yes, *Dawsonbob*, 70's is the ideal temp for me as well.

*Capt. K*, You sure have your dilemma's down yonder. I have no suggestions for any of those. Good Luck.

I've been working on a wood bottom plane I recently purchased. The thing was made between 1884 and 1900. It's a nice one except it is warped and twisted. I've been trying to plane it square with my no. 6 but it's just not working so, I'm thinking I'm gonna make a new bottom for it. Bummer, cause I like to keep them as original as I can.

Nothing else brewing in the pot, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it get close to 75 today. We've got the grandsons coming for a visit. It's going to be a very busy day.

Big thing for me today is a meeting downtown about moving the Idaho state line west to include my county. That would be so awesome. There are 5 counties in this state that control everything. So us folks on the east side have to suffer under the thumb of the Willamette Valley. I doubt we will see anything like this in my lifetime, but it's worth a shot. I'm certain that this would be far easier than trying to carve out a new state.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looks like it get close to 75 today. We ve got the grandsons coming for a visit. It s going to be a very busy day.
> 
> Big thing for me today is a meeting downtown about moving the Idaho state line west to include my county. That would be so awesome. There are 5 counties in this state that control everything. So us folks on the east side have to suffer under the thumb of the Willamette Valley. I doubt we will see anything like this in my lifetime, but it s worth a shot. I m certain that this would be far easier than trying to carve out a new state.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Team up with Eastern Washington, they want to go to Idaho too. Eastern King county tried to form a new county separate from Seattle several times. They finally met all the requirements and the Sec of State refused to process it. Slavery did not end yet ;-((

Sunny headed toi low 60s, looks like the clouds lost again ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Great weather going on here.
I bought a tenon cutter for a drill today. It can cut a 1 1/2" round tenon on a 4" log. I need a bigger drill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bill* A Milwaukee Hole Hog will drill anything you can hold it in unless OSHA made them put a safety release or cut the power in the later models. I think they can handle a 4" wood auger but I don't know anybody that could ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

Well I got me a yard sing, a bumper sticker and a decal. This is the first ever yard sign I've ever put up. The guy I spoke with is just a regular down to earth fellow. He's going to speaking with the Legislators in Idaho later this month. It will be interesting how this all turns out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, BobWW, they're like $350 and a cheapie from Harbor freight is 35. I'll try one of those for now. The hole hang is what the manufacturer of the cutter recommended.


----------



## Firewood

He Is Risen

Happy Easter, my friends. It's 53° and sunny this morning heading to 70 later today. It was a great morning for a 3 mile walk. Something I've been slacking 0n lately. We're going to meet my SIL and husband for breakfast. Not sure about anything after that.

Bbob - The closest state to me is Illinois. God help me if the ever considered annexing us. Best of luck with the efforts. About time to go, so I'll wrap it up here

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a really nice sunny day. It might hit 70.

It would be a great day to take the boat up to the lake. I'm leaving it inside till I bring my Mom back from Louisiana.
Maybe I'll get that Moxon vise finished today.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly cloudy, might get it 50? Happy Easter! I would do a little yard work but I have 2 excuses, Easter plus Sabbath.

*Bill* Hold that thing so if it escapes you are out of the way and don't get hung up. I had a wood auger hang up on a 16d nail. Hole Hawg got away slipping out of my hand, spun around, and whacked my chin. I was on a ladder. I thought if that thing didn't knock me out, I would go a few rounds with Mohammed Ali for a million bucks ;-))

Another time I need to drill a 3 or 4" hole through about 6 inches of wood. The shop sent out an auger and a Hole Hawg. I couldn't hold or brace it well enough to run the auger that deep. I finally used a half or three-quarter auger to drill around the circumference and a few holes through the center to remove material. Then I finished the hole with a chisel.

Be aware and prepared!


----------



## bandit571

68 SUNNY degrees outside…almost a calm wind….Shed now has a roof..









Neighbor's grill is smoking the place up…almost 3 hours of working from a ladder….legs are now …shot.

Even worked up a sweat…..just need to build the 2 doors, next..


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I agree with what Tmax said. I had the opportunity to use/manhandle a hole hog a few years back. Thankfully I was much younger, full piss and vinegar. Nonetheless i almost sprained several parts of my wrists and arms. Sort of like the time I borrowed a Jack hammer. No big deal I said I can handle this thing! Crap o' Dear was I in for a wild ride.
I think I was sore for three days after that knuckle head decision.

I had a great day today, got 6 out of ten finished off my to do list. Sure be nice not have all these honey do's on my list. At the end of the day I'm looking around the shop. Heck I've only got 4-5 small project runs to finish. Tomorrow I intend to get that moxon vise done except for the finish. I'm going to play around with some Danish oil stains and Poly.
Got to make it look special for my shop. Definitely going to try and get a nice brand on the front face.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, good to see you get that hard part of that shed done. Here's hoping you don't get a heavy snow fall. I've seen many of those garden sheds in my area collapse from 8-10 inches of snow. You've put to much work into that thing. A friend of mine put a milk house heater in his to melt the snow off. Sounds crazy but it worked.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* Your jackhammer story reminds me of the first time I used one. I was a 1st or maybe 2nd-year apprentice. My boss sent me to pick up the compressor and jackhammer at a rental place. I was to break up a concrete slab. When I got there and the jackhammer was bigger than what I thought I had seen. Most are about waist high I thought. This one was 5 feet tall. I broke up the slab. I had to get under the handles and push up to get it out every time I used it. When I got back I told George I thought those things were smaller. He said normally they are. The rental place didn't have a 90 pound available so he rented a 125 pound. All I can say is if I hadn't been fresh off the farm I would not have been able to use that thing ;-)

Edit: The typical jackhammer seen that are waist-high are 60 pound. George rented 90 ponders the few time we needed one except for the 125 ;-)

Sort of where that statement is validated my high school's football team was having a phenomenal season. We had about 55 kids per grade. They arranged a demo game of some kind with a bigger school from Nampa or Boise. We were not really expected to win but did. They were discussing that in class. The coach said being farm kids working year-round we were in much better condition than the kids in town that "got in shape" for football and basketball seasons ;-))

One day my uncle hired 3 kids from the unemployment office to haul hay. I milked and fed at home, went to Unc's and we hauled and stacked a load before they showed up. Unc had to keep stopping in the field as we loaded the hay rack. They had one kid on the hayrack stacking the bales 3 high and the other two were setting them on the hay rack. I was on the other side stacking them 3 high from the ground and had to wait when unc stopped for them. There is no way I could have handled that 125-pound jackhammer without that preparation growing up on the farm ;-)) It darn near killed me as it was ;-))

One evening about milking time the guy dad bought hay from showed up with 2 truckloads, 28 tons. We normally helped stack, but it was milking time and that schedule has to be maintained. OD had stopped in town to pick up a new employee at the unemployment office. He had just been discharged from the Navy. He had been a radio operator for the last 4 years! ;-)) Needless to say, he could hardly move by the time we finished milking as went to help with the 2nd half.

One of the neighbor kids was very skinny. The coach told him he needed to lift weights to put a little meat on for football. He told his dad he needed weights. His dad told him to move a haystack. If that wasn't enough lifting, put it back where it was ;-))

Nuf BS! ;-))


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees, under mostly clear skies, on this Monday morning….might even get into the 70s later today….

Boss has errands to run…..might get back to the shed project this afternoon?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 10:30am and only up to 37! The wind is howling. Doesn't look like I'm going to get anything done today. Looking forward to tomorrow. it's suppose to be in the mid 60's with no wind.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

71 less than sunny degrees outside…









Trying to get 2 doors built..









AND installed, before the rain puts a "damper" on things…









All that is left to do…is the "Punch List" things…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice progress on that shed Bandit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Monday? What happened to Sat/Sun?
Oh well….

Sunny with light haze, 94° & 6% RH in Phoenix east valley right now.
High was hot 95° today, and same yesterday. Was only 93° on Saturday.
Over night lows have reached 65°, so nice cool morning time is getting shorter.

Easter dinner Sunday was zero fun, thanks to SWMBO diet. Her diet requires her to eat every 2 hours. She started out mad Friday for me buying a ham and other stuff for Sunday dinner. Then the kids appetite + food ready schedule didn't align with her diet schedule. She could only eat 4oz of ham, and got very angry while sons and I ate potatoes and fresh biscuits with jam. We gave thanks before and AFTER that meal was over. :-(0) 
Also looks like I am having ham sammich for lunch/dinner rest of week.

SWMBO received her 2nd stab this morning at 2am. Pretty sure that added to her Easter Sunday stress too. 
Typical luck of a Klutz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's still 66° this evening after a high of 72°. Had a little rain move through, but it missed us. Still a chance this week for more.

Went looking at furniture today a couple recliners and a dining room set. The lead time on recliners if we don't find something in stock is over 6 months. About 5 for the dining set. That's a long time for us old farts. I don't even by green bananas anymore.

Bandit - The shed is coming along nicely.

CaptK - Sorry for all your woes, but your posts do make me chuckle.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sunny with light haze, 94° & 6% RH in Phoenix east valley right now.
> High was hot 95° today, and same yesterday. Was only 93° on Saturday.
> Over night lows have reached 65°, so nice cool morning time is getting shorter.- CaptainKlutz


WE got 40° on ya CAptK. 55° F high, sunny, and perfect ;-) Probably 30 tonight.

I went to save lives today but they won't let me. Heart rate too slow to give blood. Needs to be over 50 ;-) Bucking hay when I was a kid and stacking 300 tons every summer made it too strong for chity life ;-) Came home and sprayed weeds. They are getting ahead start!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Went looking at furniture today a couple recliners and a dining room set. The lead time on recliners if we don t find something in stock is over 6 months. About 5 for the dining set. That s a long time for us old farts. I don t even by green bananas anymore.
> 
> - Firewood


Are they bringing them from China through the Suez CAnnel?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Nice and cool at 2 degrees this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

73 mostly sunny degrees outside….I know, because I spent most of the afternoon in the backyard….Patio has been cleared of trash and scrap metal…









Doors on the shed ( needs AC for the inside?) are now gap-free…









Was a bit toasty inside that shed….and..









This WAS the old top to the WorkMate…..now has a new top..









Even the jaws were redone…Cardio workout for today?









Ends were trimmed to 4" away from the mounting brackets….Disston D-112, 26", 7ppi…..Haven't decided on any dog holes, yet…

I am soaked, sore, and worn out….not about to start laying out gravel…today..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

It was a warm one today. The high was 78, with clabbered skies, and a little breezy.

The humidity was 66%, and the wind was at 7-8 mph. The low will be 64, and a 79-100% chance of rain tomorrow.

I'm going in the morning to the eye doctor to have these cataracts removed. Thought I'd better post tonight as I might not be able to see tomorrow, as I'll have a patch or guard over my eye. Be better in a day or two. hopefully. Then again…..I'm skeptical, as always.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 59° at early o'clock. Yesterday we made it to 75° with a little rain. The thunder made it sound more threatening. We may get more today. It looks like today will mark the end of this warm spell as cooler temps move in.

We had our annual HOA meeting last night. It went pretty smoothly except for one guy who chose to make a total @$$ of himself.

Today I see the doc as a follow-up to my MRI. I think this will be my last visit with him since there has been no change since they started watching it.

*Rick* - Good luck today. I had to wear that patch too, but mostly when I was out and about. I don't recall wearing it if I was just sitting at home.

*WWBob* - No delays because of the canal fiasco or shortages of chinesium. This damned virus is mostly to blame.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump day!

Sunny, 73° & 11% RH mid-morning in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 91° today. Cooler than yesterdays 93°. 
Forecast has same boring weather then next 4-5 days. 

More Klutz drama to make you chuckle:
SWMBO 2nd Covid stab reaction has been same as both of mine? Sore arm for 3 days, and it exaggerates every other ache/pain you typically might have. 
Me? I was extra tired, little swelling in extremity joints, super stiff, and legs sound like bowl of rice krispies as I walked. Grin and bear as this retired Klutz is not allowed to complain to working wife.
Wife? Menopause started recently. The shot as made her screaming hot one minute, and freezing the next. The AC thermostat gets changed faster than politicians mind. About once an hour, she is either screaming at some one at phone, or complaining to us boys. Doc told her menopause can take 10 years to finish, and she can't handle 10 hours; which gives her more than diet to be angry about. 
Be really happy when the exaggerated symptoms subside tomorrow. 

I escaped the homestead for couple hours yesterday afternoon. Saw an ad for estate sale with wood working shop four weeks ago. The ad showed a complete lack of knowledge on tools, and I sent some questions/suggestions. Thought it was all sold long ago. Yesterday an alert popped with all same tools for sale, with open house scheduled in evenings for next couple days. They lowered some prices, and want to check out a Delta bench top Mortiser. Ended up helping the daughter organize and gather up accessories that went various tools, discussed fair prices, and got a small discount on mortiser for my effort. Mortiser came with all original chisels and several where never used. Was bolted to inexpensive steel table that I don't really have room for. Mortiser has been on wish list for years, waiting for one I can afford. Don't need one often, but be nice to have.

SWMBO was not happy when I arrived home. Not sure if it was another tool following me home, or the snacks my son wanted from grocery store? I bought her greens and egg whites like she wanted for her diet? LOL
Yes, the diet drama continues….... Thanks for letting me vent a little. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be another nice day. Maybe 70 and slight wind.

I might get the Moxon vise finished and make some progress on a couple of other projects.


----------



## bandit571

80 mostly sunny degrees outside….spent most of the afternoon out in it….Metal frame from the old shed has been demolished…one carriage bolt and nut at a time….then helped a fellow load up all the scrap meta; parts into his pickup truck…

New Gazebo has been bought, and brought home to the patio…Need a few rain free days to assemble it, though…

Shoulders are SORE…I am pooped….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Batted down and put on your long johns.

Special Weather Statement
Issued: 12:43 PM Apr. 7, 2021 - National Weather Service

...STRONG WINDS IN ANCHORAGE THURSDAY NIGHT…

Strong northwesterly winds are expected in Anchorage Thursday
night in association with a late season arctic air outbreak.
Sustained winds 30 mph gusting as high as 50 mph are forecasted,
with the strongest winds occurring on the west side of town.
Northerly winds will increase as the day progresses tomorrow, with
the maximum wind speeds occurring late in the evening through about
midnight. It should be noted that unlike typical wind events, areas
not normally exposed to strong winds will be impacted. Wind chills
to 25 below zero can also be expected with the influx of cold air.

Be sure to secure loose objects and dress appropriately if you
need to go outside as wind chill can quickly cause frostbite on
exposed skin.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 59° and we made it to 75° with a little rain. The thunder made it sound more threatening. We may get more tomorrow. It looks like today will mark the end of this warm spell as cooler temps move in. If that all sounds familiar, it's because today was exactly like yesterday.

*AlaskaGuy* - That is some cold snap. Brrr….

*CaptK* - Sure hope for your sake the drama stops soon.

Not much going on around here. Stopped at the car dealer on my way to the doctor. That was a wasted stop. I knew more about the truck I'm looking at then the salesman did. And I'm NOT a car guy. Go back to see the doc in 2+ years. So maybe never?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day in WW with the temp made 50° F with clouds and sprinkles. Mostly sunny tomorrow (fingers crossed ;-) ).

*AG* Sounds like you are having permeant winter this year. The pass has traction warnings. I'm sure they are still doing avalanche control.

*bandit* Are you a brute for punishment? Shed right into gazebo ;-)

*CaptK* All the drama needs to be turned into cash. You could be a real-life TV show star. Certainly better than any other I have heard about.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy, windy….somewhere in the 60-70 degree range…18mph winds. Chance of a Thundershower today and tomorrow…..sort left shoulder from Jab #2…..kind of puts a halt to the outside yard work…today…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Cool this morning when I rose early to get some coffee down before heading into town for my follow-up appointment with my eye doctor.

Had lazar surgery on my eye yesterday. We were there over 3 1/2 hours, as the doctor was running way behind. Too many people had an appointment at the same time. All was there for cataract surgery. People were mad. I have to wear a plastic shield and put in eye drops 4 times a day for 2 weeks. Then taper down.

This morning I had a follow-up appointment, and after putting in 3 different type of drops and exam, my eye is hurting for some reason. Sore to the touch. Hopefully it'll get better over time. But my vision is brighter and clearer, but blurred.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, give it over nite. My neighbor just had his done on Wednesday and he's seeing wonderful results. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you will as well. I was 48 and had it done, a complete game changer for me. I was 20/400 in my right eye and the doctor wouldn't even bother to tell me how bad the left was. Now I'm 20/20 in the left and 20/25 in the right. Only down side is I can't get a clear clean focus on a front handgun sight. That's okay I can still hit center mass. Maybe not as tight a group as I use to get. I've decided to accept the old attitude, the more holes in a bucket
the faster it drains empty.

You all know I'm a slow woodworker. Still working on my New Moxon vise. Tomorrow I'll be getting really close to getting it done. Rounding off a few corners and a glue up. It should be done by Saturday. Then it's several small leftover projects. Do we ever get over having leftover half finished projects? I never seem to do.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 92° high & 12% RH in Phoenix east valley. Have 89° as sun starts setting in west.
Stiff breeze blowing most of day. 
Morning low was 64°, but otherwise pretty normal March weather.

SWMBO visited her eX today, accepting her first 'watcher' shift since she backed off a couple weeks ago. No good news as he gets worse. Will spare most of the depressing details. Oncology doc refuses to re-evaluate before end of month, which means family can not get insurance paid move into hospice. Family is not sure he can last till next appointment. It is putting a strain on every one. My kids are STILL dealing with it better than expected. Gut instinct tells me, an expensive family vacation will be required to reinforce family bonds when this is over. When kids were young, a couple $500+ days in Disney land could fix anything. 
What works for young adults? :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and damp after a night of pouring rain. The grass is growing faster than lumber prices. It won't be long until I have to fire up the mower. The temp is 60 and will climb to 71 refreshing degrees, with a 15% chance of rain today.

It's been a busy week so far. It's been so busy, I haven't been able to get on here and see you guys complain all week. I've had to take my wife to the cardiologist twice this week at U of M, in Ann Arbor. She has 50% blockage in one of her Carotid Artery's. What swell fun. I took a part time job running new cars to their respective owners. I spent 10 hours on the road going to one place Wednesday alone, 4 hours one way alone. Our anniversary is today and we're gonna celebrate by burning a couple of rib eyes on the grill today with fresh Asparagus for a side. Yum! Oh ya, by the way, our 5 month old lab came in heat yesterday and what a treat that was. I've never experienced that before. I'm back to diapering a 5 month old again. I thought that stuff was behind me.

*Capt. K*, please continue with the Klutz family saga. I enjoy the reading. It's almost like "when you got it bad, just read this". Good Luck. You know the unspoken or unwritten rules though, you have to show pictures of you new purchase. LOL

*Rick*, best wishes to you for your eyes and of course your back. I want to hear about the fish that got away on your next fishing expedition. Hurry up and get well fast my friend.

Well, I've gotta run for now. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

3 more inches of new snow yesterday and last night. 5 below zero this morning.

Al Gore and his Global warming is full of BS


----------



## bigblockyeti

83 yesterday and 80 today with plenty of sunshine. Rain was threatening yesterday evening but little more than a few drops showed up. Tomorrow is a different story with a 71% chance of thunderstorms, Sunday should be back to sunny skys and only a 16% chance of rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Still a little cooler here. I did make good progress on my Moxon vise. Tomorrow I'm going to put a couple coats of black walnut danish oil on it and then 2-3 coats of varnish.

Rick, I sure hope your mending well from cataract surgery.; My neighbor had his first eye done on Wednesday and the results have been outstanding. He's 20/20 in that eye. He goes back in two weeks for the next eye. Here's hoping your results with exactly as good as his.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Evening? Hopefully someone is having one…

Sunny with high of 94° & 4% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Sporadic breeze makes being out in sunshine similar to convection oven due single digit humidity.
Only 87° as sun sets, and everything turns orange.

Folks with estate sale texted and asked if I would help with more accurate descriptions and pricing on tools. Seems the open house this morning didn't sell much. Was offered a stack of NIB Oneway parts, including; Wolverine Grinding jig, plus Varigrind, Skew, and wheel truing accessories, as reward for helping. 
Since no one believes it happened without a pic, here are the latest shop additions:









Sad news day in Klutz house:
SWMBO got call that her high school BF here in town, passed unexpectedly due blood cot complications from cancer treatment. She and 2 other HS BF have been holding girls weekend vacations, every other year since before we got married. They even went to Italy a few years ago. Needless to say, she is devastated. Woke from a nap to find her eating a sub sandwich and drinking a glass of wine (both not allowed on diet), when I learned the news.

She wasn't able to sleep much last night, and had been working since early AM; making her exhausted on top of bad news. We both have this six sense, when karma is all wrong with our family - we get restless. She kept saying something was bothering her last night, but kids and eX texted back as OK this morning. Like a good husband, gave her a hug, and then massaged her feet. She finally feel asleep, and house is in quiet mode till tomorrow. 
As if that is not enough:
She is supposed to take Sat overnight watch shift for her cancer infected eX tomorrow. Would like daughter to fill-in, but last night his brother had to call 911 to get IV inserted due severe dehydration complications; which makes overnight watch out of daughter's league. The eX has a cat, which my son and I are severely allergic too, or we would take the shift. 
Next week or three; is not going to be any fun for her.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It only made it to 54° today. It was overcast with spits of rain on and off all day. I dumped a little over an inch out of the rain gauge from the last couple days. More coming tomorrow.

I started looking at a new truck today to replace my 14 year old SUV. Man I hate car shopping.

CaptK - Looks like you did good at the estate sale. I have a HF mortiser I picked up some years ago. I'd like to get a better one, but don't use it enough to justify right now. I'd rather have a domino, but REALLY can't justify that. Sorry for all the heartache your wife has been going through. I hope things get better for all.

Don - I'll be sure to say a prayer for your wife. I hope all goes well.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the sun is shinning again this morning with clear blue sky's and 60 degree temp. Temp should reach high 70's today but, the downside is we are expecting T/S later this afternoon.

*WI Mike*, thanks for the prayers for my wife. She is just out of the range for surgery by one point so we have wait and see what the doc wants to do.

*Capt. K*, sure sorry for the devastating losses in you family. You know you're getting old when you loose your HS friends. I've lost a few over the years and I feel blessed everyday I'm alive beyond their years. I lost my sister to cancer over 30 years ago and have been a father figure to my nephew since. I thank God every day for my blessings. BTW, I like your mortiser. I bought mine at an estate sale years ago for $75 and use it occasionally. But, it's there when I need it.

Well, it's back to making a mess in the garage today so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

58 breezy, mostly cloudy degrees outside…still a bit sore all over, and grumpy….

1/2 of the gravel was spread around in the shed…need to do the other 1/2 of the "floor", Had a LOW spot, and filled it with larger stones, first…..that is why I used 11, out of 21 bags….

Brunch was a Breakfast Bowl by Jimmie Dean…..Sausage, Bacon, spuds, and Cheddar Cheese….and the Breakfast? Pills…..

2nd shot did a number on the Boss, yesterday….aches and chills….Me? Just feel like a truck ran over me.

A wee bit better, today.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little cooler here today. Blue skies and might make 50.

I'm spending the day trying to get my boat out of the garage. I'm sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend in it.

There was an article in the paper a couple of days ago reporting on the snow pack and the outlook for water this coming year. The situation doesn't look good. One reservoir 25 miles away is only 18% of full. It's the major source for irrigation in Baker Valley. We have not had any real rain so far this spring. It's a pretty scary situation. I'm hoping it doesn't turn into another bad fire season. A few years back over 300,000 acres for forest and range land burned. We actually had burning embers landing on our driveway. Ash was falling like snow. There were some days the sky was heavy with smoke you couldn't see the sun. It was almost apocalyptic.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

A cool front moved through late last night, along with a ton of rain. It got down to 47 in the wee hours of the morning, with clabbered up skies and still cool. It's now 55 w/ same conditions, and the high will get to 61…maybe. The humidity is 69%, and 9 mph. wind. Another slight chance of rain (only 10%), but around here nothing is set in stone.

My eye is still pretty sore, clouded over or hazy, but I use eye drops 4 times a day for about 3 more weeks. It makes typing or reading the 'puter somewhat tough, but "this too shall pass". Thanks guys for asking.

It sounds like most of you are staying busy doing chores, or working on projects. It's that time of year for starting yard mowing and cleanups. My yardman is coming in the morning to take care of mine. Limbs to pick up.

Hey Klutz…...I've got a Delta mortiser that I bought new in the early '90's. Early on I put it to good use when I was building furniture like end tables, coffee tables, sofa tables, etc. All had M&T joinery, A bunch of years back Rockler sold a table that you mounted to the steel table on the mortiser, and aganist the fence. It had adjustable rollers that held the work tight aganist the fence to keep the stock from moving. Loosen tor tighten to slide the stock….....here's a couple picture of mine..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

69 rainy, overcast degrees outside…April Showers?


----------



## bandit571

Old shed is…gone..









Need to finish bagging up the tarps and other trash. Have to use the Blue City bags…or they won't pick them up.

Found a LARGE Brown Recluse under one tarp…was soon under my shoe…..

Rust Hunt today? 3 "Trophies" 









And a Mitre Box Wannabee….









$19 and change, today….rain has set in for today….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with the temp making it to 51° F, sunny this morning with a 6000-foot bright overcast ceiling this afternoon. Ol' Sol is scheduled for all next week, making it to 70° F by Saturday.

*CaptK* Sorry to hear the drama is turning to trauma ;-(

*Don* Sorry to hear your wife has those artery issues.

*BBob* 18% irrigation does not sound like they should be planting much this year. Looks like the Treasure Valley is a little better at 50 to 69%. Still not good ;-(

Some good news on neighborhood safety issues. We have wildland vegetation in a ravine behind the house that connects to a major highway below. I never used to worry about wildfires, they were pretty much limited to east of the Cascades. The underbrush was a fire barrier and the temp and humidity did not combine to make a crown fire threat. Drier and warmer changed the underbrush to fuel and temp and humidity are occasionally making a crown fire threat. The perpetrator with the propane bomb has trees with interlocking canopies and within a couple of feet of the house and shed to make sure any wildfire ignites the houses. We are just a cigarette butt on the highway from burning down.

Last year he built a greenhouse in the shadiest spot on his property ;-) I sort of wondered about that ;-)) Today he is removing the interlocking canopies that will carry the wildfire to the houses. This is not a fire safety issue, it is poor performance in the greenhouse issues ;-))) ;-))) It is just in the nick of time. I intended to trim them to the property line before fire season since the chity does not enforce fire, propane, or structural codes.

I'm getting a referenced document of the violations ready to send to law enforcement. Reckless endangerment is a gross misdemeanor. My nephew who is a sheriff says this is fraud and needs to be investigated by the FBI in this corrupt state. 2021 is looking better and brighter every day ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 92° & 6% RH outside today.
Morning temp was 67° today, which makes morning nice.
Supposed to cool down to a normal April 80's range next week.

Thanks for kind thoughts on family trauma. 
SWMBO was OK today. Shrugged and said her allowable 24hr crying period was over. 

Regarding, all this talk of snow pack and water shortages; have to toss out Arizona drought problem 
FWIW:
Arizona gets substantial amount of farm irrigation water from Lake Mead (Behind Hoover dam in NW of AZ). Water levels are so low, predicting a first time ever FEDERAL water shortage declaration by summer?

A federal declaration this summer would cut flow dramatically. This water reaches all way down to farms between Phoenix/Tucson in Pinal county. The estimate is ~50% less acreage planted. Since much of the reduction will be hay, alfalfa, and grain for animal feed; local metro dairy and poultry farms will be hard hit. All the produce growers in California desert opposite AZ will suffer too. Predictions are strawberry, and salad green prices will jump next fall/winter. 
Weather prognosticators on TV are praying that impending long hot summer has bright side. Hoping it will translate into early and strong monsoon season. Monsoon's generate well over half of our annual rain fall and ground water recharge. But last year, monsoons where a joke, and it barely rained.

Wife wants to move somewhere cooler when last kid goes to college in 3 years. Thinking Canada will be only place with snow/water when that happens? Wait, Didn't the dinosaurs migrate north once? Does that make me a dinosaur? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I know and it's super concerning. Thankfully I'm not one of the ranchers dependent on the water for irrigation. This could turn out to a make or break sort of year for those folks.

Crap o'Dear am I ever feeling it today. I spent most of the day getting thing out of my boat. We stuffed so much stuff into my boat from my Mom after her house fire. 'Stick in the Mud' and I worked all day. We're both feeling it in the lower back. I did find a few special momentoes from my Dad. Those are always very special and cherished.

Unlike many of you who have been blessed to live close to extended family, I did not. I grew up in the USAF, moving from one station to the next. By the time I graduated from High school I had been in 8-10 schools. I was born on an USAF base in France. My mother escaped East Germany in 1948. As a result of all this, my Dad was the cornerstone of our family. No better Man could there have been. My Dad was the best there ever was and losing him to cancer was one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with. I've told many, I'm not near the Man my father was and will never be.

So anything I find from this situation about my Dad is truly a treasure.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 43 sunny degrees with a light wind this morning. Yesterday was a wet and gloomy and only got to 52°. It looks like we may have picked up another inch of rain. When walked home from a neighbor's, you couldn't take a step without crushing a worm or 2. Never figured out what coaxes them onto the street.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Mike. Now you have me wondering about why worms come out like that. Anyone know?

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Heatwave here. +10 degrees his morning and now almost +30


----------



## BurlyBob

Another cold and windy day here. I slapped a coat of black walnut danish oil on my Moxon vise. I really like the look of it. Tomorrow the first coat of poly. I'm fixing to get the boat out of the garage then try and find a lake to put it in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Mike. Now you have me wondering about why worms come out like that. Anyone know?
> 
> Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Guess I'll post an edit. Bumped the wrong spot ;-)) Sunny and nice, might make 55.

Worms don't want to drown in the mud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob, I know and it s super concerning. Thankfully I m not one of the ranchers dependent on the water for irrigation. This could turn out to a make or break sort of year for those folks.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I remember in the 70s or early 80s California wanted to divert a lot of the Columbia River down to CA. While the debate was raging, the NW decided we need to save the salmon ;-)

The Magic and Treasure Valleys will suffer depletion of the Snake River Aquifer in another 40 years or so. They are trying to counteract it, but are only getting about 10% refill for the annual usage.

I expect to see a food crisis develop in this decade. Irrigation drying up. Lower yields. One would think a longer growing season would have a higher yield, but warmer actually speeds up the plant cycle and they don't have the time to produce as much. Dad would irrigate the grain field just as it started to ripen to hold it green as long as possible allowing the kernels to fill out fuller. A few days faster plant cycle in the Midwest has cut corn and soybeans yield as much as 10% ;-( I suppose they are working on hybrids to counteract it.

Bananas are on the edge of extinction due to a fungus that likes a warmer climate. They are extinct in the eastern hemisphere the last I heard. A Canadian forester friend told me the Pine Beattle's life cycle changed from 2 years to 1 year with a few degrees warmer. So they now have about 3 or 4 times more of them eating the pine forests. About 80% of British Columbia's forests are damaged. He said it will take 60 to 80 years to recover. Not sure how they will recover in a damaging climate? Most of the lumber is exported here he said.

Exciting times ahead. Don't be taken by surprise.


----------



## therealSteveN

Went outside during a break in the rain to put down some grass seed. Shorts and t-shirt on. Bout froze the second the garage door went up, back inside checking the weather, was rainy yesterday but still fairly warm. Dayum, temp has dropped. Tell me it's not Winter again. I just was getting used to shorts and t-shirt. 51 and cloudy with breeze sux.


----------



## Rick Dennington

dawsonBob,

I can answer that question on the worms:

When it comes a hard rain and the ground is saturated, the worms come up out of their holes cause the holes fill up with water. Worms breathe through their skin, so when the hole fills up, they are depleted of oxygen and crawl to the surface to escape the saturated hole. They crawl onto the concrete drives and sidewalks to escape the wet ground. When the sun and wind hits them, they dry up and die. Contrary to misbelief, they're not committing suicide…..!!!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy as afternoon progressed, 91° high & 7% RH in Phoenix.
Have 89° at dinner time, and too cloudy to see sunset. 

Sky looks like full of rain clouds, but it can't rain with single digit humidity. lol
Supposed to cool down into low 80's middle of next week, and guessing this is beginning of the weather change.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Rick.
Thanks for the detailed answer. I thought it might be something like that. Thanks too, to WWBOB for his help.



> dawsonBob,
> 
> I can answer that question on the worms:
> 
> When it comes a hard rain and the ground is saturated, the worms come up out of their holes cause the holes fill up with water. Worms breathe through their skin, so when the hole fills up, they are depleted of oxygen and crawl to the surface to escape the saturated hole. They crawl onto the concrete drives and sidewalks to escape the wet ground. When the sun and wind hits them, they dry up and die. Contrary to misbelief, they re not committing suicide…..!!!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rick.
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I thought it might be something like that. Thanks too, to WWBOB for his help.
> 
> dawsonBob,
> 
> I can answer that question on the worms:
> 
> When it comes a hard rain and the ground is saturated, the worms come up out of their holes cause the holes fill up with water. Worms breathe through their skin, so when the hole fills up, they are depleted of oxygen and crawl to the surface to escape the saturated hole. They crawl onto the concrete drives and sidewalks to escape the wet ground. When the sun and wind hits them, they dry up and die. Contrary to misbelief, they re not committing suicide…..!!!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington
> 
> - dawsonbob


DBob, Our worms have it easier. We have a lot of drizzle, so they don't have to come out as often.


----------



## dawsonbob

The worms around here are going "rain? What is this 'rain' you keep talking about?"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DBob* We usually have sprinkles and light drizzle, seldom have what most call a rainstorm. The earth doesn't get wet enough to drive the worms out most of the time. We have a lot of glacial till which is sandy and gravelly. Water doesn't stand on it. It goes down to the aquafer as fast as it comes down. It keeps enough to grow plants, but it dries out really fast. I suppose it may drive them out down in the valley if there are any left. Most is asphalt and concrete ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 19 during the night and is only up 33 this morning. Weather channel says it might hit 52.

You guys talking about worms is getting me primed to go fishing. If we ever get any rain I might go out and collect some worms for the flowerbed.

I'm hoping to have the garage rearranged by noon and the boat out sitting on the driveway.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

55 cloudy, windy, and dry….
Lumber Run today….four boards


Code:


 1 x 6 x 6', AND five boards

 1×6 x 4' = 20 1/2bft @ $20….Ash resupply..









And Ash is NOT a very light weight wood to be carrying around…took 3 trips to bring the 9 boards into the house..









Curly Ash? About half of these boards are like this…the "other half"?









I think I just might find a use for these….somewhere…


----------



## BurlyBob

We lost internet connection yesterday morning. One thing it did for the good is get me out to the garage early. Amazing what you can accomplish your not sitting in front of this thing drinking coffee half the morning.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?
Breezy, Sunny, with 75° & 22% RH in Phoenix at 9am.
Heading for high of 89° this afternoon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

62 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. I breezed thru what I've missed. Seems a few have had some roughness. Sorry about that.
Rick, I hope your eye is getting better. My dad is dealing with glaucoma and cataracts at the same time.
I found a major water leak in my house. Well, it was a minor leak that was going on for many months and created a major problem. I hate plumbing.

I keep trying to clean up my shop, but I get nowhere. I got rid of my big drum sander and brought a smaller one out of storage. Tomorrow I'm going to buy a Jet shaper to use for producing flooring for my bedroom. Also going to buy a power feeder. I will sell the shaper when im done and keep the feeder for the router table. I need to start making flooring so I'm ready to install in the fall.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I feel for you and plumbing. Truly the most hated house repair I ever have to deal with.

Man it has real turn into a real windy day. It's running between 30-40mph. I hate wind. Reminds me of my home town. Wind blows all the time back there.

I did manage to get a couple of clip board glue ups done. I've got a table full of cut offs I'm trying to use up.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 43° and cloudy and windy. Just like it's been all day.

Put a few miles on my new truck. I finally swapped out my '07 Pilot for a '21 Ridgeline. So far, I'm liking it a lot.

*Bill* - Plumbing is not fun. Sorry to hear the leak has turned into a major problem. Hope it isn't too major.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….48 mostly cloudy degrees outside…..haven't a clue as to what is on the schedule for today, beyond Breakfast.


----------



## Firewood

It was 32° when I stepped out for my walk this morning. There's a chance of rain / snow flurries, but the dry air is evaporating it before it hits the ground.

I finally spent some time sharpening my chisels. First set was for practice - an old 8 pc set of Master Mechanic with the yellow handle and steel cap for beating on. Then I did my new Stanley Sweethearts that still had factory finish on them.

Now to clean up the shop…..

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, gentle breeze, with 60° & 31% RH at just after official sunrise.
Heading for high of 87° this afternoon.

Interesting wood *Bandit*. Anytime I see Ash with large early/late wood spacing like that, it can be wonky to use on large projects. The rift sawn pieces should be reasonable, but watch out for cupping and twist on flat sawn with moisture changes.

*Bill* don't envy your shaper decision challenge. Went through similar for whole house cabinet project about 15 years ago. No fun.

+1 Hate plumbing. 
About only thing worse than household plumbing is working on waste drain plumbing or toilets. 
OK, needing to bury another door to door solicitor in back yard is PITA too.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

A really cold morning with beautiful blue skies and windy.

Rick how are your eyes doing? Better I hope!

Hoping to get thru another stack of cutoffs to make room.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

A bit of Cardio today along with Laundry Detail…









Then a smooth plane…









Pilot holes and a groove…









Need a LOT of wax for them screws…









Ready to go…









Tiger stripes?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

After a low of 43, @ a few lingering showers, it finally moved out. It's clabbered up nicely now and reached 57.

Humidity is at 59% and the wind is real light @ 4 mph. So far we have a nickels worth of moisture…More coming.

Bill, BurlyBob, and others…..My eye is doing a lot better…Not as sore as it was. Still blurred, but what else is new.

I go back in a month for a follow-up, and prolly get new glasses, since my old ones won't work anymore.

Mike…... I have a complete set of Marple ( 1/4- 1" ) chisels I've had for several years. These were made in Sheffield, England. Rockler sold them and they are good chisels, and hold an edge really good. Now made in China, and the Chins can't cut it when it comes to making quality tools. If I had to get new ones, I'd buy Two Cherries….!!


----------



## Firewood

Rick- Two Cherries are some very nice chisels. I saw some at Rockler the other day. They were nicely polished both front and back. Maybe someday. Until then, the Stanley's will be a big improvement.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Last 10 bags of gravel hauled to the shed, and raked out flat…20 pounds of grass seed spread around in the bare areas of the backyard….short Gatorade Zero break….next to finish Laundry Detail…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Mike,

Yea the 2 cherries are really nice, but I don't need them. I can't even use the ones I have now. The 2 Cherries are somewhat pricy, but back when I read research on chisels, they only offered 2….1/4" and I can't remember the other size. My Marples are good enough for what I did, which ain't much anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I opted for this Jet little shaper. Smaller than I expected, but it should do the trick. It was missing the spindles and 1/4 collet, but it's ok because I can just use 1/2" router bits. It's in really nice shape. New, these are $1400. I paid him 500 after he had been asking 895. Talked him down due to the missing stuff. He probably has it somewhere in his shop. If he finds it he will call me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Really nice looking machine Bill. Sounds like you got it for a good price. You'll surely get your money's worth out of it and recoup the cost on the other end.

Mike, I can confirm that Two Cherries are really great chisels. I got my from Jamestown Dist. a boat building supplier. A 6 piece set for $145. I just checked and they are now listed at $165. They certainly do hold an edge. I call them my 'Sunday go to meeting ' chisels. I pull them out for really precise work and use my Marples for everyday use.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 nice looking machine *Bill*

Klutz drama update:
SWMBO eX was evaluated by Dr. this morning. Has large growth pushing visibly outward in his abdomen, signalling immunotherapy has not worked. Moved to hospice care facility by noon. An hour later his oxygen levels crashed, signaling end is close. Kids are sad. Wife is angry, in her words: "the alcoholic bastard does not deserve the kids sympathy as he was one that left family and never paid child support". She will be OK. LOL 
Gravity of situation has whacked the kids like an unexpected vehicle accident. Half shock, half amazement, half sorrow, and all bad. Had a feeling they didn't understand what was coming, no doubt now. 
Boy oh Boy, we are having fun in Klutz family … (sic)

Be happy, healthy, and safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got my 2nd shot today. No reactions so far.

It's a beautiful sunny blue sky day here and best of all no wind. It might get to the mid 60's.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

We made it past hump day, all down hill rest of week. 

Partly cloudy, 73° and 19% RH in Phoenix mid-morning.
Heading for pleasant high temp of 83° this afternoon.

Supposed to be Tax day today, but federal gubermint and state pushed out deadline till May.  
E-filed everything regardless. Now just have to send the payment checks by May 17th.

Another wish list item popped on CL, and I let it follow me home. 
A Leigh 24" dovetail jig:








Got lucky. The inexpensive Leigh jigs always seem to post 2-3 hour drive one way, and sell fast. This one was only 20 minutes away and I saw email alert in time. Is older 1258 model, but has been upgraded with D4 scales/clamps. Barely used, only one router bit missing wax coating. 
This is second snow bird selling excess tools before the head back north, that I have found in last week?

Klutz drama update:
My step kids wanted to sit in hospice with their Dad indefinitely and wait for end yesterday. They only saw him once a month for 1-2 days since divorce 17 years ago, which made this request weird for everyone. SWMBO and I had to visit and pull them aside last night to explain why it was important to create an happy end for everyone, .vs. sit there dwelling on bad stuff. They did a great job expressing themselves, and creating a happy moment out of the sadness. Most definite proud papa moment. His brother and mother have fully taken over care responsibilities from Klutz family now. One of his army buddies came into town and is watching the cat at house too. Now all we can do is wait, and pray for short painless wait for him.

Needed a distraction last night after hospice visit, and spent few late night hours in shop cleaning up the Mortiser. Head was very stiff, and had to adjust the vertical slide clamps, plus added some lube. Cast iron table is caked with wax residue under fence. So I tore it down, and cleaned it up. Hopefully, reassembly and some test cuts today sometime. 

Enough BS. Have a Great Day!


----------



## bandit571

38 coldovercast degrees outside..YUCK..

Spent almost 3 hours in the shop…and now everything hurts….Daughter wants a "Ladder" for her towels to hang around on….Film @2300…..may do a Build Blog…


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K. I bought a D4 years ago. I finally broke it out a couple of years ago to make some drawers for my shop counter. Suffice it to say, it is a very unforgiving tool. I found it to have a rather steep learning curve. You have to be dialed in perfectly. No ifs, ands or buts! I may put it to use later this year. One piece of advice I received for thru dovetails, was to have 2 routers at the ready. One with a dovetail bit and the other with a straight cutting bit. Rabbeted dovetails can be done with just a dovetail bit. I believe I went to 2 1×8"s before I got comfortable with it. 
I also found that it worked better with more solid woods. Pine, fir and poplar were less that satisfactory to work with. If I every do anything with it, I'll opt for beech.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> ....It is a very unforgiving tool. .... - BurlyBob


Thanks for sharing.

Not my first dovetail jig, but is first Leigh. 
IME and WWW posts; it seems all dovetail jigs are PITA to set up?

TBH - would never pay $500-600 retail price for this jig, especially after reading how many folks use it once with marginal success and sell it? Bought it cheap enough, can easily resale without loss if I don't like it. 

Was planning on using 2 routers, based on my experience with frame/panel bit setup? Cheap practice wood is easy. Picked up some soft Pacific Maple last year, and #2 alder is only $1.25 bdft (thanks to rejects boards with knots from local shop). It will be months before I have time to play with dovetail jig. 
So many toys, so little time. 

Need to refill my amphetamine script, so I can cut some of this fatigue and spend more time in shop. Just wish it didn't make so grouchy when it wears off. 
As my Dr says: Modern living through advanced chemistry - damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Hippy Dippy weather forecast @ 1:30AM:
Dark. 59° & 22% RH outside. Followed by widely scattered light in morning.

Have 74° & 12% RH inside, lit by soft glow of LCD display screen.

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a cool gloomy overcast day today. The temp is 40 warming up to 54 later this afternoon. Come on warm weather. Could get some snow/rain today. Ick!

*FF Bill*, nice shaper, I like it. I had a friend that started out with one and ended up making a business with it making molding and trim. That sounds like you. He had a mill set up too. You could work your way into a nice retirement set up.

*Capt. K.*, I sure feel for your family over your wife's ex and kids dad. No matter how good or bad a dad is, he is still father. My dad lived in Florida most of my youth life and when he died, it still hurt. My heart goes out to your kids. Oh ya, I think I fell into the same category as the first time users of dovetail jigs. I tried to use mine once and put it back in the box and shelved it. Good thing I bought it used.

My cousin stopped by yesterday so we could build a urn for his dog. We got it mostly done but today we etch something on the lid.

Well boys, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day here.

I'm about to throw a fit. I have a coffee can somewhere filled with those old porcelain beer bottle stoppers. I can't find them and I can remember where I put them. I was going to use them for drawer pulls. Surely I did not throw them out!

Finishing the last clipboard glue up here in a few minutes.


----------



## Firewood

Bbob - Bottom shelf. Left side. Next to that old car buffer you never use anymore.

Sunny and mid 50's here. Pretty nice day.

Deb spotted a chipmunk this morning. Got the traps out. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!! Also put out the hummingbird feeder.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, thanks for the advice. Sadly I don't have a car buffer. I never wash my pickup. Why? Because it's a pickup. I grew up working on ranches and in the wheat fields of Eastern Oregon. Dust and dirt were a constant companion. Several years ago I when I was working at the prison here, I parked next to the Lieutenant. He looked at my pickup. I'd been out fishing and on the drive home I had to make my way thru a cattle drive. My pickup was splattered with cowshiz. The Lieutenant asked why I didn't I wash my rig. I looked at him said, "it's a pickup, besides it'll rain one of the days." He just looked at me and shook his head. I had that rig for over 10 years and only wiped the dash off once. I did clean the inside of the windshield a couple of time if memory serves me right.

About my bottle stopper caps I'll have to empty everything in the garage and Man Cave. Hopefully I'll find them.


----------



## bandit571

A compound Mortise?









and…









Tools to dig that square hole?









10 mm and a Japanese 12mm…..might be fun? We'll see…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Keithbrad80

It's hot in Northern California today, or at least in Paradise. I have to weed whack my lot before I get fined and it's 91 out. This fire season is going to be rough! Stay safe and cool everyone!

Bradley


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another weekend has arrived…

Was delightful chilly 54° at sunrise. 
Had to put on long pants for a bowl of cereal and hot tea on back porch this morning. 
Predictions have our 1st 100° day next weekend, so need to enjoy the cool weather every chance possible.

Sunny 79° & 10% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Heading for high of 83°.

Spent several hours in shop yesterday. Finished cleaning up the mortiser and it works great. Couple of chisels could use some sharpening, will have to order diamond cone bits I see recommended in these forums. Might actually work on wood working project this weekend. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It is a beautiful day here mid to upper sixties, no wind and loads of sunshine.

Trying to get a few small projects done. Making slow progress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say we will have cooler weather this week and possible wet, sloppy snow accumulating on grass on Tuesday.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy 79° & 18% RH in Phoenix at lunch time. 
5% chance of rain today due some weak moisture in areas north of metro valley?
Heading for high of 81°.

Saga of SWMBO eX bout with cancer has concluded today. 
Got a text he passed. Wife and kids were told to 'come quick' for one last visit a few hours ago. Most of his long distance family had flown into town for the weekend to see him, so he was surrounded by family has he passed.

Got to spend several hours with my 20 & 21 yr old step children last night. They are hurting, but have spent many hours with their father while he was sick. There is a lot of sadness for the pain/agony he and his mother, have endured the last couple weeks. But I expect the kids will be OK with time. 
On a good note: Both of them are in serious long term relationships, and both sets of the other half's parents have offered to take them on vacation this summer if they want to get away. So seems like my kids will be going on three vacations this summer? lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was a beautiful day, it hit 74!

I was hoping to get a few projects done and off the bench. i got one finished and half of everything else. Here's hoping tomorrow is a more productive day.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 49° and will be dropping to around 40° by morning. Tomorrow will by mid 40's and rainy. Good day to spend in the shop.

I got most of the cherry planed down for the blanket chests. I planed through a bullet in the process. I think I'll just leave it in there as a conversation piece.

*CaptK* - My condolences to your family for their loss. Never an easy time.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol was blazin ' away this weekend. Setting WW records at 79, 80 & 81 throughout the area. He is calming down tomorrow in the 70s this week.

*CaptK,* Sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny Monday morning in SW desert today!

Low was 55° just before sunrise, have 66° & 38% RH a couple hours later which is warm enough for shorts pants.  Heading for high of 86° this afternoon.

Thanks for condolences everyone.

All family at hospice facility went to lunch together yesterday and discussed future plans. Will be cremated with most of the ashes buried in VA Memorial, like his father. His brother will be hosting everyone for couple days in a San Diego rental on beach they visit occasionally, and sprinkle some ashes into ocean since he was a marine. (It is illegally as they contain hazardous waste full of toxic metals, lol) Timing all depends on Covid funeral backlog, as crematories have been booked many weeks.

His family is furious at VA and medicare docs about with his death. His treatment plan was a farce. Since his extended family is brimming with 4 lawyers and even a judge, as you might be guessing; they will be continuing to fight in courts with medical professionals after his passing. Any monies received from the battle goes to his(my) two adult children. Brother and his wife were not happy to learn that kids father had not been paying child support last 5-7 years. They offered to help file the unpaid debts with Social Security, and any credits left behind can be paid to my wife as support.

Worked with lawyers most of my career on patent/contract law disputes, and despise legal shenanigans and/or civil suits. But when the lawyers are extended family members and working for the betterment of your kids, have to keep my opinion to myself and let them do it.

One last weather note:
My eyes and allergy prone nose tell me tree pollen counts are getting high and about to explode. All the Palo Verde trees are covered in annoying yellow flowers. 








Pic borrowed from HERE as my front yard trees are kinda scraggly looking. 
Could smell the sickly sweet scent of orange blossoms driving past an orange grove too. But the gusty winds late yesterday made my eyes burn after being outside. Grass pollen counts are already high, 
so spring hay fever season has arrived!!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

CK. I'll extend my condolences as well.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I think someone finally found the winter switch and flip it off. Sunny and 60


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 70 in WW.

I have to agree with you *CaptK* Every time I heard from an attorney it was somebody using the Law of the Land to barrow money at a bargain rate; never pay. Seems like there are lots of successful frivolous suits reported in the news. Not sure how to put a price on losing a few good productive years in the Topamax Disaster. Attorneys said there are no doctors who will admit to what the side effects did. It was documented by Germans a decade earlier ;-( Forget it and get on with your life.

Another 1 finger typing day. I re-damaged the damaged shoulder ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 35°, cloudy and calm. Ventured out for a walk this morning ended up doing 4 miles. Now I'm pooped. We may see a little snow later today. If so, it won't last.

AlaskaGuy - Dang. When we're at 70° you were below zero. Now you're 20° warmer than we are. Brace yourself because we are supposed to be back to 70's next week. LOL.

I honestly have not had my new truck out of the garage since last Tuesday! I AM turning into a hermit!!! I'm going to make a run to Woodcraft today though.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

44 somewhat cloudy degrees outside…..twas a 2 doughnut morning. Pills taken.

Might try to get to the shop, this afternoon-ish..and escape the onslaught of "Honey-dos".....we'll see.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's much nicer today as the wind has subsided. Yesterday there were gusts up to 35mph.

Getting some cleaning done in the shop before I continue with my list of projects.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it was 70 yesterday and sunny. Now it's snowing….in St Louis…..on April 20.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, windy, dusty, with a warm 91° & dry 6% RH in Phoenix.
Red flag fire danger warning posted due gusts to 40mph.

Driving around town my eyes hurt, and can smell the dust; don't see it till you look out horizon at mountains like in this ADOT camera photo from a few moments ago:









Reminds me it is time for new air filter in truck. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

CaptK, sorry you have to live in that rat race. I much prefer my isolated rural backwoods area. Sadly some time in the next month or so I'll have to make a trip thru your part of the country. Definitely not looking forward to the big cities and all there traffic. I remember what a hassle it was when I was car hauling. Nobody would get out of my way, change lanes and expect me to stop on a dime. Sure am glad I don't love the heat and can look forward to winter. Doubt I could ever live in your hot box. It's mid sixties here and getting almost to warm for me or 'Stick in the Mud'.
The warmer it gets, the crankier she gets. I'm thinking of putting up a cot in the shop and sleeping out there. That way I could hide from her. I might need a tv, a kegerator and a recliner. Almost sounds like the perfect Man Cave!
Down side is she might like me whizzing in the tulips.

You'd think I'd get a little more appreciation and respect. She's living off my pension. She controls the check book. Runs the money. Only thing I got is my Cabela's card. Thank goodness for that!

Today I got 5 more bowls glued up and took 2 to a local gallery. Who knows, I may may make a buck or three. It could pay for a kegerator! We can only hope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. There's frost on the pumpkin this morning, 28 deg and a little snow from yesterday. It was a crazy day with heavy snow falling and hissing tire on my truck before that. I had to change my tire in the driveway. At least I didn't have a flat while out or while pulling the trailer load of logs I had on the truck just before.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and breezy this morning with temp at 29 freezing degrees. The snow just missed us by about a mile I'm guessing. I saw a few flakes fly by last night. Now the warming trend begins again. Should make it to 41 today then low 50's tomorrow.

I haven't done much in the shop the last few days. I've had a chore I needed doing and I finally got around to it within the last week. Since I'm the only one left in my family, I got all the pictures and memorabilia awarded to me. So, I've been going through the pictures of people I don't know and thinning out the herd. I've got postcards of California from back in the early 20's and photo's of unknown relatives. Things I don't want are going to the junk. Speaking of junk, one of my neighbors down the road is cleaning out a house and throwing things away from his garage like, table saw, band saw and I did see a work mate workbench there as well. Not sure if anything still works but, I'm thinking of going down there to see what all he has thrown away like I need more, LOL.

*Capt. K*, I'm really sorry for the death of your children's father. It's probably gonna hurt them for a while. Be patient and be there when they need ya.

Well gang, I'm gonna head out to the shop and sift through the photo's I have left. I can't wait to get that project done. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

30 cloudy,breezy degrees outside…with about 2" of that white crap on the ground…..yuck.

May get out the spokeshaves this afternoon..









If and when the clamps come off….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Yep….another cold start to todays' weather. It was 34 for the low, w/ mostly sun shinny skies. Narry a cloud.

It's 45 now w/ same conditions, going up to 57. Like Bill, we had some snow yesterday. Maybe 30-40 minutes.

The humidity is at 64%, and very light winds @ 3 mph. A warm-up is coming later next week.

Well gang, we're working on 11,000 post, which should move us up to over 21,000 if my additions'' right….!!!

I'm with BurlyBob on living in a big city like some of you do. It's a rat race, and the rats are winning..!!

I'll take my small town living any day where there is hardly any crime, no minorites to put up with that causes problems, (at least where I live, that is), and people around here carry and own guns for their protection, and we don't mind using them, if necessary…..!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

It never even hinted at getting colder here and no precipitation either. We could use some rain but that would hinder my shed siding progress so I'm comfortable waiting until Saturday's predicted storms. It's actually very windy today building to 22mph later today making handling fragile and floppy siding a less than great idea. I'll pick up tomorrow where I left off yesterday and concentrate on other projects in the time being.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we will have another beautiful day and 65.

I got the shop cleaned up and some more bowls glued to bases. I'm actually clearing out some of those half done projects and making a little room.


----------



## Firewood

It was 29° at wake-up this morning. A little sun, but now clouds moved in along with some gropple. Some areas got a few inches. What we got is already gone.

Been running errands so not much shop time the last couple days. Maybe tomorrow afternoon?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Windy weather day in SW desert.

Sunny, 81° & 7% RH at 10am.
Heading for high of 89° this afternoon.
More red flag warnings today, with gusts to 40mph.
Wind is blowing so hard, it is ripping flowers off the Palo Verde trees in front yard, and it is snowing yellow?

Son is coming to visit this afternoon. Seems he inherited his fathers car, and wants help checking it out? 
Yeah for me. More Son/Dad time.
If I remember correct, it is puke tan Crown Vic. LOL 
His grandmother bought it new and drove it for awhile. She is classic 78yr old, lady driver, with 100% dealer maintenance. But his father didn't own ANY car repair tools, and did bare minimum to keep it on road. 
Am afraid of what we might find? When (not if) we find expensive repair news, just have to make a list and be extra gentle. 
OK, psyched up now to work on a turd, thanks.

*Bob* Glad to read you are making progress. 
Rat race in Phoenix is subdued during last year thanks to Covid. Traffic is decent, as long you avoid the 5-6am and 3-4pm construction vehicle traffic on side streets. Biggest issue right now, is how easy it is to go fast. If not paying attention, look down and your doing 85 in a 65 zone, or 60 in 45 zone with red/blue lights flashing behind you.
Am a small town guy. But have become spoiled over the years and want access to big city supply distribution for hobbies and such. Can't afford to buy large AZ lot, so did best I can. Located < 1 mile from edge of city limits in SE side of suburban jungle. Nothing but open land, farms, or rolling hills dotted with horse properties south of me. Still have decent amount of farm land between me and freeways too. But can drive 30-45 minutes and find four of anything a person could want/need. 
What I miss most living in Arizona .vs. other places is forest and trees. But 100 miles north, can be at 5K elevation, 10-20° cooler temps, small country towns, with lots of forests/hiking/fishing. Used to go up there couple times a summer, before Covid.

The only hard criminals in my neighborhood besides the HOA; is the guy who keeps burying door to door solicitors in my back yard? Have two retired cops living on my street, even high school kids know to slow down as they drive around. BTW - AZ is an open carry state - cowboy rules. wink.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It was 23° and clear at getup time this morning. Yesterday's snow has moved out and melted away - but not before creating a mess on the freeway. One county over had a string of pile ups as the snow squall created white out conditions. One wreck involved 46 vehicles, overturned a semi and a dump truck and left one dead and dozens injured. Today promises to get into the upper 50's.

About 10 years ago we had one if these late snows and I decided to clear off the drive with the ATV. In the process I pulled a tendon in my elbow that bothered me (a lot) for 2 years. If I'd have just let the snow be, it was gone within 3 days. Live and learn.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little warmer today at 33 and should warm up to 47. Much better than yesterday. The sky is a clear blue sky with scattered sunshine. LOL We dodged a bullet with the snow. Phew!

I went back down to where I saw the table saw in the trash and it was gone but, I found a compound bow in the case with a lot of goodies that came with it. So, I picked it up and was gonna try to sell it on Marketplace but I got slapped by the marketplace police. So I have to find another way to sell it. 









Today I have to visit the dentist again to get my dental work done. Yippee! I hate dentists. BTW, Michigan is an open carry state however, they have found a way around it. For example, if you carry your gun in a holster and your shirt is over the gun, it is considered concealed. Or if you have a flap on your holster, it is considered concealed even though you know what's in the holster. The gun has to be in clear sight to be "open carry" I guess. In other words, the law can be twisted for those who want to twist it. I guess it's all in how you look at the law.

Well, I guess it's time to go and get something done before the visit to the dentist. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It was sunny and 46 at my get up time about 9:20 a.m. The high will be 63 with same conditions.

Humidity is at 0nly 30%, but it'll get worse before it gets better. .Had some snow a couple of days ago. 30 minutes

Light wind at 2 mph., and the air quality is good….No fog, smog, or frogs.

Still using my eye drops, but now I'm down to 3 times a day for 2 days, then 1 time a day for 2 days. Then done.

No news to tell around here, so I'll sign off for now. Keep them post comin'. News and projects…...!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

63 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's almost 60 with blue skies. Got some good news last evening. I don't have to drive to Baton Rouge to bring my Mom back. Seems my brother going to bring her back. That sure saves me a lot of bucks.

Rick just made an appointment to get my fish finder installed. I bought a Garmin back on black Friday. It was 45% percent off at Cabela's. Used up all my points and only had to pay $250 for a $1200 unit. It does everything but shine you shoes. Now the only thing missing is enough water in the lakes around here to float my boat and some fish.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ For $1200, I'd want a Garmin that would find the fish, catch, clean, cook and plate them for me. Dad can't deal with his boat anymore and wants me to find somewhere around here with garage or covered storage, I can't find anything and my wife's not too keen on the idea of me leaving it in the garage where her car is supposed to be. So I have to figure out if I want a boat at my immediate disposal or a mad wife. I think Brad Paisley's song did a great job of describing my situation.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 78° & 14% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 82°. Breezy, but not was windy as yesterday.

*Yeti* Build a gazebo next to the shed, and park the boat under it. 
Remember: Quickest to make a small fortune is to start with a large fortune and buy a boat! LOL

*Don* AZ open carry rules are similar. Depends on enforcer and your attitude. As long entire holster is exposed, and can see the handle and portion barrel; they tend leave you alone. CC permit is easy enough to get, and it's cheap insurance.

Klutz Drama update:
Son's inherited new POS is fully loaded tan 2000 Mercury Marquis (Crown Vic same), with only 99K miles on it. Car has never left city metro limits, and was only used for beer/grocery runs. 
Interior is dirty and needs new driver door panel. Has 8 yr old tires on it. Paint on roof is shrinkage cracks all way down to bare metal. All suspension bushings are cracked and waiting to break apart. Ball joint bushings are only half attached. Has bork'd idler arm, and stablizer link bushings; which makes horrible noise going over bumps while turning. Rust residue in coolant was worrisome. Was even more scared when I found a receipt from last year that coolant was flushed 4 times, and it still had rust residue coming out. Overflow tank is orange. Something inside AC is clicking. Sounds like air control door motor is cycling, and can not lock into place. 
But it has cold AC?

Son has decided that even though he car is only worth $1000-$1500; he wants to fix it up and keep it. He's decided to cling to this silly boat as if it was his Dad driving around with him. Car reeks of cigarettes, and no one in our family smokes; yet he insists on leaving ash tray filled like it was when he got it. He is even going to keep some cigarettes in cup holder. 
His grandmother offered to pay to have it fixed up. First estimate for idler arm and tires was $1100, and there is another $500-700 if he hires a shop for AC work. 
Tried to convince him to save his money, trade both beige boat and his Mazda in for a newer car. Add Grandma's $2k to deal, and walk away with much better ride. Even offered to add another $2K to deal. 
He refused to consider it.
Afraid by time we finish son's therapy on loss of his father to get past this beige boat; he will have spent all his money on fix ups, and lose a chance to make a smart decision. sigh. 
Cue the signature line.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Clouds taking over might make 65 today, but I doubt it.

*BigBlock* Get the boat, she'll get over it ;-) The happiest days of a man's life are the day he gets his boat and the day he gets rid of it.

*Mike* I remember being in a "whiteout" one time. It was rain, not snow and it only lasts about 30 seconds. All I could see was the pavement in front of my hood for a few feet. I was on I-5. I had no idea what to do. If I stopped or slowed the guy behind me would probably hit me, if I didn't I'd probably hit the guy in front. Fortunately, it ended before anyone decided what to do ;-))

*Don* I have concluded the law is not about the rule of law, justice, or right and wrong; it is a full-employment act generating billable hours for attorneys. 45 years ago the state passed an ATV licensing law. The cops were writing tickets for pickup trucks parked off the road when guys were hunting. The law was not intended to require the licensed vehicle to get an ATV to get off the road. I got a concealed carry so some overzealous cop did not write me up for having a pistol in the cab because I didn't want to put it in the back going to the range on a rainy day.

*CAptK* Sounds like that receipt may be the first time coolant has been flushed?


----------



## bandit571

Snow/sleet this morning…gave way to mostly sunny skies…almost got into the 50s today…went on a "walk-about" Hit about 9 Antiques stores and a Rummage sale….spent…$23..









Rummage Sale..$5, for a 20oz Estwing and a Large screwdriver…one store had that Stanley brace…$18…









At first, I thought it was a 6" sweep….but..









I was wrong…No. 923-8in.

the Estwing has all it's logos stamped into the plate at the end of the handle. This one is almost the same as the one my Late Dad had…except his lost all them leather washers long ago…

Was a nice day for a road trip, got to visit quite a few stores I haven't been to…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Have been absent here for awhile. No real excuse other than my phone does not play well with LJ's and have been busy in the shop and not took much time for the computer.

Weather has been typical spring weather around here. A few inches of snow for a day then up in the high 60's the next few days. Then maybe a slow rain that lasts all day and only a quarter inch in the gauge. Low 60's today with a chance of wintery mix tonight and in the 40's tomorrow so will see.

Still not quite done with my hip issue. Dr. decided I should go to PT to help me from walking weird. Last couple months have not had much change for the better. Hoping to get back to my normal soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning, we got another light frost and I'm pretty sure the peach, pear and nectarine trees won't be producing this year, at least I'll have less of a mess to clean up under the pear trees.


> *BigBlock* Get the boat, she'll get over it ;-) The happiest days of a man's life are the day he gets his boat and the day he gets rid of it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I don't actually have to own the boat, dad wanted me to find a place and he'd pay for it to be stored, just so it would be used and he could still get out on the lake with some regularity.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Friday Afternoon?

Sunny, 76° & 25% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 83°. Nice day outside.

Expecting wild weather ride next couple days. Supposed to jump up 10°, into 90's this weekend. 
The a front moves thru and have a 20+° drop into lower 70's Monday/Tuesday.
Immediately following the 70's, supposed to climb up to 102° by end of week?

This puts the first 100° day really close to average, which is usually 1st week in May? Low temperatures are still in 50's & lower 60's, so the despite warm spring temps; it's pleasant being outside in mornings.

Ventured out and got a hair cut this morning. Getting too warm for long hair.
Was 2nd haircut in last year. Prior to Covid, they used to happen every 5-6 weeks. :-(0)
Now that I am vaccinated, probably wont wait as long next time. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

A sure sign spring is finally here. The bears are waking up and looking for food, and it's been in the mid 50s during the warmest part of the day.










Neighbor down the road took the picutre.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm sort of the go to guy for repairs at our church. I went down and pulled the yard sign. It's really tired looking and needs some TLC. Once I got it home I checked it out and realized this was top drawer work. It obviously done with a CNC or Laser cutter, using CVG Fir. They also slapped spar varnish on it. I'm going low tech, oil deck stain and exterior paint for the lettering. This thing faces the west and gets full sunshine for most of the afternoon and evening. I'll post a photo of it back home. I doubt anyone has touched it in over 15 years. Not bragging, but I'm pretty sure it'll look way better that it has in years.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and partly cloudy this morning. It's currently 53 degrees out this morning and will only climb to 60 tops. We're expecting rain coming in sometime this afternoon till overnight. Tomorrow should be great weather.

My bride and I went for a ride yesterday and picked up a some hand planes that she bought me on an auction. They turned out pretty nice. I got a 132, 135 and a 26, all transitional's and all in excellent condition. And two are Liberty Bell planes. She only paid $20.00 each. She has a sharp eye, she has, she picked me. LOL









Well, I've gotta go and mow the lawn before the rain moves in today. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

55 sprinklely degrees outside….was trying to assemble the new Gazebo….and of course, it started a light rain….

Try again..later…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 87° % 14% RH just after lunch. Heading for high of 90° later.

Gentle breeze is blowing from south, pushing thousands of yellow Palo Verde tree flowers from my yard into yard across the street. They just moved in couple weeks ago from Cali. Welcome to sharing desert foliage? lol

Klutz family Drama: 
Too much death lately. SWMBO is having one of her 'angry at world' weekends. 
Am 100%: Damn if I do, Damn if I don't; on anything and everything!
Her BF struck down by cancer a few weeks has a 'celebration in living memorial' tonight. The clan wants her to wear Red, so they match. She unwillingly had to go clothes shopping due not enough time on diet. I am not invited as she refuses to worry about introducing me to the clan, as I only meet the deceased BF once. The only way I am allowed to go, is if I agree to be designated driver and sit outside in parking lot. She decided an Uber/Lift ride was better idea.

Her eX family was meeting at his house to clean up the rental, sort through and find homes for his stuff. She was there for short time and came home even angrier than when she left. The eX's brother announced scheduling the eX 'celebration in living memorial' at same outdoor bar/gathering place as her BF for next weekend. Carp!

There is no card, flowers, or candy; that can improve her mood. Have been warned not to waste my money. Sigh, 
cue the tag line…...


----------



## bandit571

You forgot the rest of that line:

"Doom, despair, agony on me…"


----------



## bandit571

Calling today a "Rain Out" will see what tomorrow brings, as to build/assembling the New Gazebo..

Picking dried glue off me fingers….working on a stand for the computer monitor…film at 2300 hrs…
Teaser, for now..









Need to replace this mess, so…









Waiting on the glue to dry…( ya think I should blog about this?)

57 RAINY-ASSED degrees outside, seems to be "socked in" for the day..


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 57° and cloudy. A bit of rain started just as we got out of church. We're still pretty dry and can use the rain.

CaptK - I guess you just gotta keep your head down til the storm blows over.

AlaskaGuy - That's fascinating to see, but not sure I want to have to worry what's behind me everytime I walk out in the yard. Though we do have our share of bears up in northern Wisconsin.

Got some mortises cut today on the blanket chests. No offense Bandit, but they were routed. Will finish them up tomorrow before we meet our son for lunch.

Time for dinner. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> You forgot the rest of that line: "Doom, despair, agony on me…" - bandit571


Yes, thank you for reminder.  
LOL
Had a wild shift in tectonic plates this afternoon?
Happy to report that my daughter managed to calm the fire inside SWMBO.
After finding the clothes needed at very 1st store; they had time to get their nails and toes done at fancy salon in Scottsdale, followed by a full body massage. She called and apologized for verbally abusing me this morning. 
Definitely, Have to remember that trick. :-(0) Was an expensive afternoon, but a bargain at twice the price.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW with the temp making it to 50° F, drizzled 1/3" today. Took most of the day.

Hang in there *CaptK*. It can't get much worse, better days ahead.

Nice looking bear *AG.* *Mike*, he is a domestic model. Griz are the spooky ones. I remember reading about a guy in an AK town that had an old toothless Griz or Kodiak pestering the town. He bought a big pistol. Something along the lines of a .454 Casull. He was heading out for his daily walk but didn't have a holster yet. He decided to take the pistol he got that day anyway. The bear charged him, he filled full of lead and it skidded to a stop at his feet.

The only guy in WA I know that ever had a black bear problem had a big boar walking towards him. He was out hunting with a 30-30. He made noise and moved around. That usually spooks them. He kept coming. When it was about 15 yards away he started shooting. He emptied the 30-30 and it dropped at his feet. He carried a .444 Marlin after that.

*AG* Have you ever heard of the 1958 Lituya Bay landslide and mega-tsunami that was 1,720 feet high? It was the tallest in modern times. They are expecting another bigger one. https://themindguild.com/powerful-mega-tsunami-coming-from-alaskan-ice-melt/

I have finally researched and documented the propane bomb enough that a state office is assigning an investigator in the next couple weeks. They have a backlog. I have renewed notices to the local officials so they are not surprised if their @$$e$ get hauled off to jail ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Sunny, 87° & 9% RH just before lunch.
Heading for high of 94° this afternoon.

Is it just me?
Seems like lately every time I visit shop with grand plan to work some wood, 
my OCD or something shiny distracts me?

Spent hours the the other day cleaning up space from car repair shop to wood shop. Then SWMBO needed an errand run, and lost rest of day.

One day, sharpening cone for mortise chisels arrives and spend my time sharpening all the chisels and bits, instead of working wood. While I sharpening, use the bench grinder and realize now own a Wolverine bench grinder jig. So spend rest of my time trying to figure out a base plate for my grinder, and looking for pedestal base that was hidden in the shed. Did manage to find my HD turntable to use under the grinder, so I can mount a buffer on back side and rotate two tools on same base. Bigger is better, right?

Next day want to use TS to cut wood for grinder base, have move some SWMBO stuff stacked on top. Find out that a wet 5 gal bucket and drink cup had been sitting on cast iron hidden behind other stuff. Arg, Ugly rust circles on my otherwise perfect top. Three hours later; have buffed out rust, waxed it twice, AND waxed ALL the cast iron tool tables in the shop. Still haven't cut wood yet, and I'm hot and tired due not being used to heat yet.
Next day, digging out some BB ply scraps, and keep having to work around a couple bench top tools, and get annoyed by lack of space. Spend an hour dreaming about flip top cabinet that does not flip. End up sketching a Ferris wheel mechanism, with minimum foot print for storing two tools, that does not flip tools upside down and keeps the tool bits with tool and not on floor. Then new neighbor asks if I have compressor, as his trailer tires need air. Next thing I know I am filling up two exercise balls, 4 trailer tires, and his truck tires. Did fire up welder to tack some bolts into turntable, as it will make mounting on pedestal easier. But it's now dinner time, and wife is not home, so I have feed my son. 
Spent several hours in shop for each of the last 4 days, accomplished very little and STILL have not worked wood yet. 
sigh.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had some pretty nice rain the last 24 hours and may get a little more over the next day or so. It is very much needed.

I'm thinking of taking the boat out Wednesday. It's suppose to warm and sunny. Just might make a nice break in the routine.


----------



## Firewood

Not quite 50° today. Sunny and breezy. May hit 80° on Tuesday. Trees are blossoming nicely - unless you have allergies. Then not so nicely.

Took the man cub and his wife to lunch for his birthday. It was good spending some time with them.

More progress on the blanket chests. All the mortises are done. Grooves for the panels are almost done. Just about ready for assembly.

*CaptK* - I know what you mean about the shiny ball syndrome. But my problem us I procrastinate when I'm not 100% sure how I want to do something and let myself get distracted pretty much on purpose. Then when I finally get around to doing it I almost always do it the way I originally planned to do it. GRrrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Finally warmed up into the mid 50s, this afternoon…









Extension to the shelf the monitor sits on…is done, and installed…( along with the Laundry Detail..)









Main frame is assembled for the new 10×12 octagonal Gazebo….ROYAL PITA to work on…









Quitting time! Roof work can wait until tomorrow…time for a Guinness….or 2…


----------



## BurlyBob

If you remember I mentioned I volunteered to restore a sign at our church. Honestly I did not have a lot of hope for it. Darn if I wasn't wrong! It's looking really amazing. I'm hoping to get back in place Tuesday. This thing obviously was made by a CNC machine and made out of CVG Fir. I'm thinking that in today's market it would cost $1500- &2k
I'm just very thankful I can restore it and make it look nice. Hopefully it will have several more years of life in it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. 50% chance of light showers. Don't think any worms are in danger of drowning.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Well, color me surprised and tickled pink. It's actually raining. Not only that, but it's been raining for over 45 minutes. Worms may be in danger.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, windy, 78° % 16% RH. 15° cooler than yesterday.
Starting to smell moisture in air this afternoon. 
50% chance of rain overnight, and tomorrow. 

*Mike* You hit the nail on head. Shiny ball syndrome procrastination hits me hardest when have design change in middle of project. Have two half finished wood working projects and machine rebuild waiting on my brain to decide how to implement design changes. Have 3rd machine build on hold due lack of space. Used to keep a white board on wall of garage to keep me focused, but this place doesn't have any convenient wall space for it. Oh Noooo, another shiny ball. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

To all the people in New South Wales on the forum, I just want to say that I am deeply sympathetic of your situation there with the mice. My thoughts are with you all and I hope the situation improves quickly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the sign done and will hang it back up tomorrow. It looks really good.

It's been off and on rain, snow, sunshine and wind. Only got to 52 today, should hit 65 tomorrow.

I've got a little chisel sharpening and a couple of glue ups on the schedule for tomorrow. Fishing on Wednesday.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It made it to 66° today with on and off sun. Mostly off. It was pretty breezy when I took my walk this morning. And it was only 41° so it was a bit nippy until I got the blood pumping.

I power washed the deck and front porch today. Tomorrow will be close to 80 and didn't want to waste too much of it on chores so got them out of the way.

*Mike in CO* - I hadn't heard about the mice down under. Eeesh. Glad I'm not there.

*Bbob* - Speaking of chisels, I used my new ones for the first time after sharpening them. They are SO much nicer than my old hand-me-downs. But those too are ready for battle when the need arises. How about a pic of the sign you cleaned up.

Didn't quite get to gluing up the blanket chests today. The mortises and tenon's needed a little more cleanup than I had hoped. Now a little sanding and they will be ready for glue.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> To all the people in New South Wales on the forum, I just want to say that I am deeply sympathetic of your situation there with the mice. My thoughts are with you all and I hope the situation improves quickly.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Just found out about that situation, youtube has some videos depicting the infestation and I can't imagine. They need some very, very hungry cats down there. A flame thrower would probably help too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

I, too, extend my sympathies to the people of NSW.I have seen an infestation like that, although not that bad, and it was nasty.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

78 mostly sunny degrees outside…...bit of a breeze going on….not much else, though


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turning into a beautiful day here. Got the sign up and finishing a few small projects done. I've got to head downtown and get my fishing license. It's suppose to be 70 tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 turned into beautiful day

Started morning with rare overcast skies, 58° & 68% RH. 
Had some sprinkles peppering the dry ground.
Rain gauge was wet inside, nothing measurable.

After lunch: Sun came out, mostly blue skies with 74° & 17% this afternoon.
Little breezy and some dust kicking up out in distance again.
Trying to juggle shiny balls in garage while I can enjoy this last gasp of nice spring weather.
Forecast jumps near 100° end of week.

SWMBO eX VA funeral was this morning. 
Kids maintained composure and are doing better than expected today. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It went to get my fishing license this afternoon and found out I qualify for a Pioneer combo hunting/fishing license. It's only $6 versus the normal $85+. I'm going to wait for a couple of days and save a few bucks!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast and I'm waiting for the rain to start. The temp is 57 now and should get up to 71 this afternoon. Yesterday was a drop dead gorgeous day with narry a cloud in the sky and the temp was up to 80. Perfect T-shirt weather.

I finally got my old photos sorted out and a bunch got thrown away. I had two large bins full of photo's from way back in the 1800's. Of course many of the photo's didn't have names on them so they got chucked. I still have another to go through but, it can wait until another time. This last time wore me out. It brought back a lot of memories.

*Burly Bob*, WOW, how did you find that info out on the fishing license? That is a big difference of price. Good deal.
BTW Bob, when are we gonna get a picture of the sign?

I didn't know we had people from South Wales on this Forum?

*Capt. K*, I'm glad the kids did okay at their dads funeral.

Well, I've got dogs barking and the wife is still sleeping so I need to go shut them up. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy 66° & 34% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Northern AZ has 40° weather as this arctic dip passes through area.
Morning feels more like winter than spring? lol

Heading for high of 80° today in metro area, with a chance of light rain this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi all. It's a rainy day here. Expecting several inches by tomorrow afternoon. Yuk.
I milled a bunch of cedar yesterday and am selling today. I have to mill more tomorrow for another guy who wanted some. With lumber prices lately, people seem to be jumping on it.
I did a little WW the other day. My cousin asked for a few cutting boards for her new house. These each have walnut, mahogany and maple.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Partly sunny, will be 50/50 rain and sun for the next week.

Sounds like you got the bargain rate *BBob* Why do you have to wait a couple days. WA has senior rates, but still a lot of different licenses for everything, fresh water, salt water, shell fish, shellless fish………….. ;-)

I never heard of shiny ball syndrome procrastination before. I procrastinate but not shiny ball syndrome, too many other projects or too lazy. ;-)

*CaptK* Good to hear you are over the hump.

Prophesies are coming true. meek inheriting the earth in New South Wales and the Left Coast is burning. ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

WWB, this license application had to be emailed to Salem for processing. I should get it tomorrow.

It's been a really nice day. It got up to 70 and very little wind. All I did was yard work.

Tomorrow it's back to the shop.


----------



## bandit571

65 rainy-assed degrees outside….maybe tomorrow might be better?

Next Tuesday, I go in for an MRI, Blood Work, and COVID testing…..About a 90 mile drive each way….they on May 7…I go in to have the "Watchman" installed…...also a 90 mile round trip, yet I will NOT be allowed to drive. Plus, they MIGHT keep me overnight….OSU Wexner, Columbus, OH….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Well, yesterday we got up to 75° before the winds shifted in the afternoon. Today only made it to about 60°, but the wind was calm so it was pleasant.

*Bandit* - I hope all goes well with your procedure next week. Sorry you have such a long drive for it. I guess I'm lucky that my doctor is only 10 minutes away and the hospital is only 15 minutes the other way.

*Bill* - Nice cutting boards.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, the wind and rain and thunder last night was incredible. It seemed to go on and on. I don't see any damage outside, but my pond is running over, so we got a lot of rain.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining cat's and dogs out there today, I know cause I stepped in a "poodle". Yuk, Yuk! The temp is a little cooler today at 47, enough so that I'm back into a sweatshirt today. But, it should warm up to 53 and the rain should stop around 4 ish. I'm not complaining though, we need the rain.

Finally getting my shop cleaned up after the picture sorting. I've lined up a bunch of off brand planes I'm planning on selling on "Can I Have It" on Facebook. I should make a few bucks.

*FF Bill*, nice job on the cutting boards. Say, have you noticed price hikes on milled lumber in your parts? I haven't as yet, however the big box stores and lumber yards have shown an increase

I have a *question* for all you* plumbers* out there. I have a faucet gasket issue in my shower and I have no way to shut the water off at that site. So, in order to change the gaskets, I have to shut the water off to the whole house. No problem, but I'm not sure what size gaskets I'm gonna need and I'm afraid I won't find any. Then my water will be shut down for good. Ewww! I don't like that Idea at all. What's your thoughts?

Well, it's that time to shove off and do something so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

It's 54° and cloudy. We may get some rain this evening.

*Don* - Are the pipes feeding the shower exposed? Maybe in the basement? The first thing I would do since the water is off is put in a couple shutoff valves. That way you won't be (too) pressured to find the right gaskets/O-rings/cartridge. The easiest (but not the cheapest) way to add the shut-off valves is to use *Shark Bites*. They are push on connectors requiring no soldering, threading or sealant. They can be used on copper, CPVC, PEX or a combination of them. Hope this helps

Happy plumbing


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is about a perfect day here. 70° and all sunshine without a breeze. Have had several days of cooler cloudy weather lately so this is nice. We can use rain though. Nice and green right now but we have very little subsoil moisture.

Have had a set of cornhole boards done for a week and finally today I can finish them outside so it does not make a mess in the shop.

I ordered a new lathe a few days ago and now am going to have to make storage for all the tools and accessories that have never had a real home. Hope to be able to do more turning now. Old lathe took longer to set up right than it did to make tool handles or whatever else I needed.

Pretty cutting boards Bill. Like the wood colors.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today is officially the hottest day of the year so far. It hit 81.

i had great plans to get a few things done today. Well, until my best caught me coming out of the parking lot. He needed me and my trailer. I owe this guy more than I can ever repay. I dropped everything and we spent the next 2 hours busting up a retaining wall, loading my trailer, a trip to the dump to unload the debris. Now I'm sitting here nursing a sore back. I remember a time I could have done that all day long. What the heck happened to me and my back?

Your going get a laugh over this one. I dropped off my Jury Duty questionaire at the courthouse. What attorney is going to seat me on a jury? I spent 23 years in law enforcement and 11 as a prison guard. Ya think I got some background and opinions? I mean how can you ever trust an attorney? The first class they have in attorney school, Lying 101. Attorney's are like inmates. You can tell when they are lying. Their lips are moving. You know what an attorney and and a sperm cell have in common.. a one in a million of becoming human life. Do you know how to save a drowning attorney? No. Good! Now I would tell you my favorite attorney joke but. Cricket might wash my mouth out with soap, probably Lava soap! If any of you want to hear it message me.

Don, about your plumbing issue. My advice, hire a good plumber. Plumbing is the worst thing in the world to deal with. Pass it off to someone else. You'll be happier in the long run.

So really the best news of the day. I got my Pioneer hunting and fishing license today. That means I'm an old fart! $6 versus $85+.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, you wanted to see the sign I refinished for our Church. When I got it home and took a good look at it. It was obvious that this was done on a CNC and who ever did it used high quality materials. The wood is Clear vertical grain Douglas fir. It was terribly weather beaten and faded. It gets full effect of UV as it faces the west and south. It had not received any attention in over 10-12 years.
All I did was give a going over with a wire brush to get rid of any dirt and a little sanding on the painted areas. I use an oil deck stain on the bare wood and exterior paint for the lettering trim. All in all, I'm satisfied with the end result.










I rehung it on Tuesday, so I won't know what the consensus will be till Sunday. I figure if anyone complains, they can redo it next time.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I got another question for you all. What do I select? I'm fixing to buy a Benchcrafted kit for a Roubo bench. I'm trying to decide if I want the polished metal or cast. I'm thinking the cast might look really awesome if I get it and give it a coat of gun blueing, make it look really dark. I also want to change the knobs to a good looking dark hardwood.
Seems bench crafted has got to anodized aluminum knobs. I'd much prefer a good looking hardwood.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, Windy, with 92° & 12% RH this afternoon.
Serious gusts kicking up waves of dust today.
Thankfully, revised forecast shows this weekend only reaching 98°, have to wait little longer for +100° to arrive.

My condolences to anyone suffering damage from giant hail that hit TX & OK. 
That stuff could kill a person. 

Nice cutting boards *Bill*

Good job cleaning up that sign *Bob* 
Getting out of Jury duty is easy in criminal courts.
Always answer yes, to question if you think a person is guilty just because they got arrested. lol
In civil matters; always ask the question - What percentage of proceeds will the lawyer get if they win this suit. then comment civil case lawyers should work for free. Neither side will want you. ROFL

*Don* Have fixed a couple of leaking shower controls. The never have shut off valves. 
IMHO - Don't need shut off valves as the valves tend to be an easy 5 minute job to replace?

Check online for your brand/model. Most Delta/Pfister units I have worked on, it is easiest to swap out a $15-30 cartridge with all new ceramic seats and seals. 
Takes me longer to walk outside and turn off/on water, than to swap the cartridge. 
Helps to prep the job, by removing the handle, and trim before shutting off water to house. Especially when some yahoo has caulked the trim plate to wall. 
Usually remove the handle and trim, then take a picture and put it back together while I chase down proper replacement cartridge. 
Pfister cartridge was held in place with 3 screws. Remove screws, pull cartridge, align and push new one into hole, and replace screws. Turn on water, temporarily use handle and check for leaks. Put it back together. Easy, Peasy, Lemon Squeezey.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly sunny in WW today, 72. Should e mostly cloudy tomorrow to comply with the next week's forecast of 50/50.

Sign looks good *BBob.*

*Don* I agree on the plumber. It is a fine art, not a trade. I spent about 3 days doing a leaky faucet adventure getting Mom's house ready to sell. It had obsolete gaskets.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast again this morning and damp as it rained again last night and this morning. The temp is 43. It's supposed to get a little warmer today but we will be getting a NW wind that will give us a cold chill to the air. And winds should get up to 20-25 mph today. I'm supposed to go golfing but, I don't know about that one.

*Burly Bob*, I like the sign. It turned out pretty nice. This could be the start of an all new venture in sign business. Good Luck. * BTW*, I got a Juror request as well. I'm supposed to report June 7th, I'm not crazy about it either.

*The plumbing issue*, well here's the thing. I live in a modular home that has a foundation and crawl space. The water shut off (only one) is in the crawl. The pipes under the house are all sealed and are not exposed. I'm not sure who built this thing, but I'm sure they used all cheap stuff. I've been slowly replacing these things. So, I don't know the brand name of the gaskets until I pull apart the faucets. And I'm scared that they don't make them anymore. So, getting a plumber might be the answer, but I hate to pay someone for something I could do specially for the price they ask for. You guys hit on all the things I've thought of and I appreciate it too.

*Capt. K*, are you saying I can change those gaskets "without" shutting off the water? Won't the water come out under pressure?

*Festus*, what kind of lathe did you get?

Well, I guess I chewed the fat long enough. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

54 partly sunny degrees outside….a few showers roaming around…one garage sale this morning….

Besides…it IS a FRIDAY…right?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Friday Morning? hmm….

Sunny 86° & 17% RH in Phoenix east valley mid-morning.
Heading for high of 95° today

*Don* You have shut water off to change tub/shower cartridge. lol
What I was trying to say, is you can minimize the water off time; with prep removing trim to expose cartridge first? Typically can figure out what cartridge is needed, without turning off water too!

Mentioned previously my annoying yellow palo verde tree flowers getting everywhere? Proof:








Entire gravel yard is covered in yellow, and the wind keeps blowing yellow flower petals in garage. 
And the POLLEN is sitting on window sills, just waiting for some fool to open window ….... 

Polished off a Shiny Ball in shop yesterday: YEAH!
Assembled my grinder/buffer onto rotating pedestal base with new Wolverine Sharpening jig. Nothing fancy. Surplus hunk of IKEA beach counter top with couple coats Watco Danish Oil, HD turntable, and HF pedestal base. Had parts laying around for years. Tired of pulling grinder/buffer off shelf when I need them. Top plate is same size as foot print - 18inx18in























.
De-rusted some machine parts, and buffed them shiny. Sharpened some chisels too. Works as desired. Need to mount a power strip and secure cords to reduce frustration when rotating between tools. If I can find a cheap flex light, might add that the base? Seems like shop upgrades are never complete? 
Oh no, another shiny ball…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I don't need a job nor do I want one. All I did was refinish that sign. Now about your plumbing. I'm still gonna vote you get a pro to handle it. Besides yer getting to old to go crawling under your house.

Looks like another beautiful day. It might make it to 78.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I was in the garage checking on the resin I poured in those checked red oak boards. It's looking good and should be done in the morning. I saw my Moxon Vise and remembered I had not posted the finish product. Yeah, I know it's not made out of the standard hard maple. I've got this 8/4 red oak and was to cheap to drive 125 miles to Boise to pickup hard maple. Why yes I know black walnut stain on a Moxon vise it not standard. I figure I can make my vise to suit me. So I did. I've never been one to follow the pack.




























Have a great night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50/50 day in WW, heavy drizzle to light rain and sunny ;-) mid 60s.

Plumbing parts: I got a Delta replacement at Ace Hardware. It was Ace brand I believe. That new Chinese counterfeit leaked worse than the worn Delta ;-((


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 40° after a high of only mid 50's. But it was clear skies and low humidity giving the sky a nice deep shade of blue. The weekend should get to near 80°.

Bbob - nice work on the moxon vice. I the oak is just fine. And nothing wrong with the color either.

CaptK - The buffing wheels look great. Very shiny. Nice and shiny…..
... Now, what was I doing?

Stay safe and focused everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the sun is shining and it's even a little warmer this morning. The temp is 45 and should make it into the 60's this afternoon.

*Burly Bob*, I love that vise and the way it looks, WOW! You did a fine job on it. And Ya, I didn't think you needed a job but the sign turned out quite nice.

*Capt. K.*, I like your grinder/buffer set up. I'd love one like that.

Okay folks, that's all I have today. Short and sweet! Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cloudy and a bit cooler here. We might get a drizzle.

Thanks for the comments about the vice. I'm looking forward to getting a lot of use out of it.

I did the resin trick with that checked red oak. Looks like it might have done the trick. I've got to stand one board on end this morning and add some to the top end grain. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it last.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Firewood

It's 64° and windy. Temps should get to mid 70's but we are under a wind advisory with gusts up to 45 MPH. On top of that we are under near critical fire conditions.

The blanket chests are coming along. I put a seal coat of shellac on the panels. I'll lightly sand them and then start on gluing up the frame and panels.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

60 clear and windy degrees outside…..after the usual Rust Hunt this morning…..got gas for the mower, and mowed the yard. $1 for the can of gas….$3 spent at the rust hunts..









Nature call along the way…they have a pair of signs in the bathroom…
Sign #1…









Then above that sign, was Sign #2 ( was in a window, had to set it down for a better picture..)









Was too windy at the moment, to attempt a roof/top on the Gazebo….

Around these parts…the May Flowers that April Showers brings….is called Dandelions…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

We exceeded expectations and got all the way to 84° today. But windier than the Senate with all the windows open. One more warm day before we slide back into the 50's.

Bandit - I like your signs. Made me chuckle.

I went to brush some shavings off my workbench and my pinky was introduced to my new 3/8" chisel. I now have a slit in my finger exactly 3/8" long. Bled like a stuck pig. But even still, it is SO nice having sharp chisels.

Stay safe and puncture-free everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Typed this earlier and then walked away distracted by dinner. 
Shiny ball syndrome strikes again?

Suffered a sunny, windy, 98° & 8% RH this afternoon.

Truck thermometer was showing 100° while out picking up scripts from pharmacy. Seems about normal: 1st 100° day is 1st week of May. Any remaining winter visitors will be leaving in a hurry now.

Supposed to cool down to 88° Tuesday, and then cycle back to 100° Turdsday. 
May is always a temperature roller coaster between upper 80's and 100°. Hell does not arrive till June. 
Time to shift my random shop schedule from afternoons too early mornings…..

*Bob* Moxon Vise is too pretty to use. Better make a couple of saw cuts in jaw face right now, and get over the pain of seeing it damaged later. lol

*Bandit* Had a copy of the first sign, and had to remove it from bathroom. FIL didn't appreciate jokes about sharting accidents. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Pills for 1st Breakfast, then..









Roof was installed on the Gazebo…3 man crew consisted of…me, myself, and I…

61 mostly sunny degrees outside…2nd Breakfast is a Jimmie Dean's Breakfast Bowl, Meat Lovers.

I am on BREAK! Until later…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Had a couple extra warm days in the upper 80's then it cooled down last night. As of noon today we got just a bit over 1" of good slow rain. We needed it bad. Looks like we have a chance for more this week.

Don I ordered e Jet 14 - 40 lathe. Should be a big upgrade from my 15 yr. old HF junker! Always spent more time getting it set up than I did actual turning wood.

Captain it looks like a useful sharpening / buffing set up there. I have a sharpening cart I made several years ago. Has a low speed wet grinder, planer blade sharpener and a buffer. Is big and in the way a lot but sure is nice.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another sunny, windy spring Sunday in SW desert!

Have 93° & 8% RH outside this afternoon.
Dust advisory was posted from 3-6pm this afternoon for SW corner of metroplex, due large dust cloud forming outside town. If it was created by monson weather front, it would be haBOOB warning. Never understand these weather warnings create by ….. 

*Bandit* Nice progress on the gazebo. 
Is the top easy to remove when needed before next winter snow storm? LOL
Sorry, could not resist. 
We call those 'annual' awnings in death ray sunshine of AZ. Just like annual flowers, have to replace it every year to keep things looking pretty. 

*Mark* Really like your sharpening station better than my low budget creation. She is purdy!  
Putting both grinder and buffer in same floor space was my motivation. I rarely turn on lathe, so my grinder station is mostly used for metal working, or occasional damaged chisel. 
Have a scrap 36" slab of quartz countertop laying around, that was intend to make a wet table for using water stones, and sharpening. But don't have space for permanent sharpening bench right now, even on wheels. That is another shop project on white board. Sigh

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I put those red oak bed rails on the bed today looks like they are going to work fairly well. I've got them in the shop putting some varnish on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This past weekend turned out beautiful despite forecasting rain a week prior, perfect for a visit from the in-laws. A good time was had by all and they just managed to beat the worst of the rain leaving this morning. It's a rippling monsoon with almost dry periods interrupting powerful downpours. The new neighbor was allegedly closing on the house next door at the end of April, this weekend would have been perfect for moving. The movers are their today trying to get in what they can during between the waves of rain.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Novamr99

Nothing to say. Just wanted to be #11000


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was sunny, windy, 88° & 9% RH this afternoon. 
Widely scattered dark with 76° right now.

Oldest Son came over just before lunch today for a visit. Had bought a pile of parts for his inherited 2000 vintage beige boat-mobile. We had a busy afternoon together. Was fun working with him, and we accomplished a lot. Replaced front brakes, front shocks, idler arm, new hood struts (so it would open with pry bar), new wipers, and new rear passenger window regulator. 
Rant mode on: 
Window regulator was RIVETED onto door and window. Had to punch out center pins, and drill out 9 rivets to free it from door. Then spent 30 minutes playing Tetris with regulator trying to figure out how to slide it out of small opening in door panel.  
Rant mode off:
Glad that repair is finished.

Had only one more repair left at dinner time; HVAC blend door control motor. 
Dealer repair estimate is 5.5 hours. Aftermarket repair book show 7 hours. Have to remove the dash to gain access to screws holding it on. :-( 
We didn't finish this repair, but not for reason you think…..

Faint of heart should not read rest of this post: Klutz family drama attacked hard today.
I am serious….

About an hour into removing dash parts, Son gets a phone call and ignores it. 
Then a 911 text request for video chat from his BF. 
Their mutual friend and a person my Son planned as future roommate when school start back up in August; committed suicide. :-( 
Needless to say; Worked stopped, and Son took my truck over to friends house rest of evening.

Only have partial details. But the friend attempted suicide two weeks ago. Was checked into well being facility for care and monitoring. Was released by Doc this morning. Visited gun store this afternoon, drove out into desert, left a good bye video message to his friends, and …...

I know all my son's friends and their parents, as they all went to HS together and were really close. Several of them had visited departed kids in-patient facility end of last week. Last anyone knew; he was better and looking forward to hanging out with friends again? He and my Son were discussing decorating plans for new apt.
What bum luck, my son just buried his father due cancer last week, now this? 
Color me speechless. Good thing I know how to type. 
Sorry if I spoiled your day. 

Please be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences *CaptK.* I can't imagine how traumatic that is for him.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….off to get Scanned over at OSU Wexner Ross Heart Hospital….prep for Friday's Surgery….

Morning to ya.


----------



## artsyfartsy

So sorry to hear the tragic news *Capt. K.* I wish you and your son the best during these sad times.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Capt. sorry to hear about your seemingly never ending drama, I can't begin to imagine how difficult it must be to guide everyone through all the trials and tribulations they're having to endure.

Wet yesterday with constant and varying rain fall, this morning was very high humidity and a few peeks of sunshine through the clouds moving through. The promised rain is here along with some intense thunder and lightning. I planned for it and assumed I'd make no shed progress. This mornings amicable weather had me thinking I'd get a little done but waiting for everything to dry out the tarp failed to gave the wet weather time to arrive so I'm banishing myself to the garage for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to the 2nd Monday of this week:

Sunny 88° & 13% RH in Phoenix east valley just before lunch time. Heading for high of 94°. 
Air is calm, which means time for another Ozone air quality alert, as traffic returns to more normal levels on the Covid down swing. 
Guess the good part of calm air is; yellow tree flowers and pollen will not be blowing into garage as bad? 
Think positive, and got to keep smiling ….

Appreciate condolences everyone.

*Bandit* Praying for uneventful prep visit to Horse pistol.

Son is returning this afternoon to continue work on his car. He has college finals and/or work every day rest of week; so today is only day he work on it till next week. Had a egg sammich for lunch, and heading out to work on car now.

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Back home…need a NAP….0600 Friday morning for the "install"...


----------



## bobnann

65 and mostly sunny in Western NY. Nice day for a walk in the neighborhood!
After recent (very successful) hip replacement surgery I have my excuse to never do plumbing again. I always hated it anyhow. I worked briefly at the local Ace store and learned about PEX there. Second the positive reviews, but ,.......
Call in the pros and save yourself the aggravation!


----------



## BurlyBob

That's a real tough deal for your son Capt K. I was a Deputy ME for close to 20 years and handled several such incidents. Over the years I saw the negative effects on the family. Divorce was the most common occurrence after the death of a young person. Nothing good ever came out of taking ones life.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Welcome aboard *Bob Gnann*, I hope you enjoy your stay with us. We enjoy the weather and news around the globe.

As for me, the weather looks gloomy outside with lots of cloud cover and chilly temps this morning at 44. Should get up to 53 today and summer will get here someday. LOL

I sold some hand planes yesterday to a guy that turns them into what looks like "new" old planes. He does some great work on planes. You could see yourself in the sides and bottom of his planes. I have a before and after picture of his work.



















Anyways, it's that time again so stay safe and healthy my friends

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

47 mostly cloudy degrees outside….may go hide out in the shop…









have a couple of these to do…..since my go-to sharpening guy is in the Hospital…..

Yesterday was a LONG one…...CT Scan…AFTER they did the lab work…( I hate contrast..) come back through Columbus, OH in a rain storm, then go to the Bloodthinner clinc, and get poked again. Plus dealing with fresh White Castle Double Cheeseburger sliders for lunch….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, breezy with dust blowing. Have 96° & 8% RH for high. 
Was nice 65° this morning.

Moving slow today, napping mostly. 
Finished Son's car repair yesterday, and random stuff hurts after 2 days working on the POS. Spent ~9 hours between 2 days, partially removing the entire dashboard; to replace a $45 HVAC blend door motor buried underneath? Cracked open the failed unit. Seems after 21 years the little plastic gears in gear reduction motor had disintegrated. Surprised they lasted this long in hot/dry desert. If it fails again, will switch to using a coat hanger to change air temp.

*Bandit* hate IV contrast. Stuff makes me feel weird for couple days afterwards. And liver/kidneys are working so hard to remove the carp from blood, one beer and you are staggering around house like you drank a 12 pack. Praying for total success on your surgery Friday.

Welcome *Bob Gnann*. Cool picture, thanks for sharing.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Phoenix had a visit from Devil this afternoon. Yes, first 100° afternoon for 2021!

Supposed to be be a short visit. Probably checking his liquor cabinet and dropping off the fiddle for tune up, before he moves into his summer home in Scottsdale with all Hollywood celebrities? :-(0)

It's mostly sunny with some haze in east valley, have 101° & 7% RH.
Forecast shows Devil leaves tomorrow, as we drop back to low 90's by Sunday. 

The overnight lows are still in mid-60's; so mornings are nice outside. 
Hence, Devil's visit is just a reminder of things to come. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High bright overcast, sprinkles but zero in the gauge, 2700 foot ceiling, wind gusting to 30 mph according to the weatherman.

Good luck with your tune up *Bandit*.

*CAptK* I don't envy your 100 degrees one bit ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Best of luck to you Bandit.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy gang. It looks like I missed a couple days here. Oops. No excuse. Just lazy I guess. It's been cool here. Only making it into the 50's. The other day I got 3 1/2" in the rain gauge. I suspect a little of that was from rain splashing into it form the deck rail. Not to many places I can put it though.

No chipmunks for about a week. I got a total of 6 do far. Maybe I got them all. I'm sure more will be coming when they here there are some vacancies.

*Bandit* - Best of luck to you. I'll be saying a prayer for you.

*CaptK* - I wish we were warmer than our mid 50's, but not that warm. I know I'm late on this, but I am sorry to hear of your son's BF. I went through that with my BF from highschool. We hadn't seen each other for a few years since I was in the army at the time, but it sure knocked the wind out of me when Deb told me. I still miss him after 40 years.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 83 yesterday, today it's 53 and windy.

I sure hope Bandit is doing well today.

I've got 10 bowls and 9 clips boards to varnish today. First thing that I need to pay attention is my chisels. They all need some TLC.


----------



## bandit571

I'm back home..and quite sore…..Will be just chilling for the next week, or two,,,,


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started morning off with 64°, but didn't last long once sun reared up.
Sunny 97° & 6% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
Wind gusts are kicking up dust again today.

+1 Praying that *Bandit* has a speedy recovery after being turned into a cyborg with his computerized implant.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, kick back , take it easy and get back to normal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today sure didn't start out to good outside of the weather. It's cooler, calmer and beautiful.

A few days ago we cut down a 40+ year old Alberta spruce. It was maybe 6 1/2' tall. Today I got my chains, come along and a few tools to get the stump out. Wouldn't you know it. About half way thru the process i tweaked my back. 
Nothing serious other than it hurts like sin. Ibuprophen and heat are helping. Should be back to normal in a day or three.

Bandit glad to hear you home and on the mend as well.


----------



## BurlyBob

The other day I was finishing up a project and needed black hardware. I couldn't find any at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube. The guy used gun bluing to get the color I needed. So I dug out this this out of my gun gear and here's the results. Thought you might find this interesting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Mother's Day to any mother's out there!

Started off morning with 63°. Kinda chilly wearing shorts in shade of garage. 
Have a pleasant 89° & 10% RH a lunch time. Heading for high of 94° this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

40 rainy windy nasty degrees outside….Mother Nature needs to pay her heating bill around here….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a chilly 40° with some precipitation - looks like mostly sleet. It should get to mid 50's.

Since it won't warm up here, Deb and I are going on a road trip to visit some family down south. I think it will be a nice trip.

*Bandit* - Glad to see you are on the mend. Hope it keeps going good for you.

Today marks the anniversary of our infamous 1990 snow storm. We got about 8" of very heavy wet snow. It sure did it's share of damage to all the trees that had already leafed out.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

38 sunny degrees outside,high winds are gone. Just sitting around…


----------



## BurlyBob

It might get to the mid 60's today with low wind.

Nothing to do today but sharpen a couple of chisels and varnishing. I've got 9 clip boards and 8 bowls to finish varnishing. Now I get to check the to do list for the next project.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday, Monday, Monday…. 
Is there an echo in here? 

Have sunny 96° & 4% RH with stiff breeze blowing.
Air Quality alert for fine particulates today. 
Can see the dust in air in fringe suburbs and near farm land or open desert.

Hope your back is feeling better *Bob*?

Glad to read *Bandit* it sitting around taking it easy. 

Enjoy your road trip *Mike*!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly sunny this morning with a gentle breeze to start the day. The temp is 43 and gonna get up to 51. We've had a hard freeze for the last several days and my apple blossoms are all gone so, they may not be any apples this year. We have one more night of Freeze.

Nothing new to report. I sharpened up one of my new planes the other day and it works like a dream. I think today I'm gonna do the same to another one. I sold a couple of planes on Market Place. Didn't get much out of them but, I got something and I got rid of a couple so I can have more space to buy more. LOL

Anyone heard from *Rick*? How are you doing *Rick*?

Well, that's all I've got for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly sunny this morning with a gentle breeze to start the day. The temp is 43 and gonna get up to 51. We've had a hard freeze for the last several days and my apple blossoms are all gone so, they may not be any apples this year. We have one more night of Freeze.

Nothing new to report. I sharpened up one of my new planes the other day and it works like a dream. I think today I'm gonna do the same to another one. I sold a couple of planes on Market Place. Didn't get much out of them but, I got something and I got rid of a couple so I can have more space to buy more. LOL

Anyone heard from *Rick*? How are you doing *Rick*?

Well, that's all I've got for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

59 this morning at the bus stop and headed to 72 this afternoon. Rain is coming tonight through tomorrow and then dry through the weekend hopefully.

Don, we had a freeze right as my pear trees were blossoming with tiny pears about 1/4" in diameter just starting to show under the flowers. When the blossoms were gone, I think our chances of pears this year went with them. Last year was a massive bumper crop but we only got maybe 4 dozen off the two trees to eat as bugs were getting to them before they were ripe. Several hundred if not thousand rotting into the ground beneath the trees was good fertilizer but not too appealing to look at and the bees and wasps that they attracted were quite unwelcome.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 46 this morning. At least the sun is shining. It should get to mid 50's today.

I've been working on the blanket chests some. I'm adding some of the trim pieces around the bottom and getting some of the sanding out of the way.

It looks like *Rick* has been AWOL since 4/22. I hope he is ok.

Not much else going on here, so I will stop killing bits

Stay safe and healthy, my friends.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…still have to wait until this weekend, before I get too energetic


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Should get to 70 this week in WW, sunny until sprinkles for the weekend again.

Making some progress, the fractured ribs don't hurt much and I can raise my left hand about 6 inches. I may be able to mow the lawn this week ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a call my boat is ready to be picked up so I'm headed to Idaho in the morning. I'm hoping to be back before noon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning at 52 with plenty of rain at the bus stop this morning, looks like the rain will hang around most of the day. I got plenty of work done yesterday on my shed but there's still plenty more to do.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, about 70, sunny, not too hot, not too cold, and the sprinkles have been rescheduled for Monday and Tuesday. That gives us a full 7 perfect days in a row ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got a beautiful day started here. Blue skies and could hit the mid 70's.

Yard work is on the agenda before shop time. I'm kicking the idea of building a roubo bench using Benchcrafted hardware. I'm trying to decide on whether to buy the polished or cast. I was thinking the cast might look god if I were to use that gun blue I used on those bolts. Seems Benchcrafted is now only offering anodized aluminum knobs. I'll have to find some one to turn me a few hardwood knobs. This bench might be a wintertime project.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

69 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 94° & 9% RH just after 11am in Phoenix east valley.

Heading over 100° mark today for first time in 2021, reaching 101°?

Air is mostly still, which means we get an air quality ozone alert today as well with warm temperature.

Last couple days have been boring, sunny with temp in upper 90's for high. Over night lows are climbing higher. Started off this morning at 71°, despite weather folks showing 66°?

Kinda slow around here? How about some Klutz family drama:

Daughter makes an angry call to mom yesterday. Both of them are yelling at each other. Can hear my daughter from next room, and phone is not in speaker phone mode. :-(0)
Seems her boy friend of 3+ years, decided to run out and buy a new car. Good for him? Paid entirely with cash from his savings, no loan. Great for him? Why is she so angry? LOL

Background - BF has master's in Marine biology, and works at local sea aquarium. Yes, an aquarium in desert. Don't get me started on the lunacy of that business investment. BF was out of work for 8 months due Covid closing the aquarium attraction to visitors, and only went back to work few months ago. Didn't tell my daughter he was planning on a new car, which should not be a big deal, except they moved in together when he started working again. Oops.
Daughter eeks out a minimum living as server at restaurant 30 hours a week. She is renting a 2bd house from her cousin, and place is in her name. Until her BF moved in with her, we were helping her with some home expenses. They have talked about moving near pacific coast line hoping he can find a better paying job closer to more marine animals. His savings was supposed to be for their future move, and probable marriage/honey moon. Seems like that future might be up in air now? I am always to the last learn about these things.
Best I could hear from other room, clown BF may have slept in his new car last night? 
SWMBO won't tell me ending of story. She knows I will not sit back idle and let any BF intentionally be mean to my little girl. Have been worried about this clown since day one. Texted daughter asking if she needed scary step dad's help with BF? Was told not to worry, she has it under control. sigh.

I could not make this ridiculous stuff up, if I tried. Only reason my family does star in a sitcom, is this carp is not funny when it was happening. But it sure does make me chuckle occasionally? Enjoy the grin as intended. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

61 mostly sunny degrees outside. Not much of a breeze, either…just a nice Spring day….


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay friends, I've got maybe one or two more days to message you all. Tomorrow I'm going fishing. Saturday I may be putting my fat old body to the test. I'm borrowing a lift bucket to repair a gutter and down spout at the church. It's got a 500lb weight limit. I'm about half that but it's suppose to windy. This gutter is 40+feet above ground. I'm not looking forward to this job, seriously!

I'm hoping I can come back here and brag what an easy job it was and what a fantastic job I did. Trust me I may need a change of britches, once I'm done!!!

I'm hoping the harness will not fit me but someone much younger!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful day in WW, 75, sunny, the rains are delayed another day ;-))

*BBob* Those bucket lifts are pretty stable until you get up above 80 feet. Good luck.

*CaptK* You are right, nobody can make it up. Hope the drama doesn't turn into trauma. Sort of like the chity's code violation accomodations. Nobody even believes their levels of negligence.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Fryday?

Over night low was 73° this morning. 
Sunny, breezy, 101° & 5% RH. 
Kinda warm in shop this afternoon:









Breeze has cleared out yesterday's ozone alert, but now have blowing dust air quality alert. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful day in WW, 76 & sunny ;-))


> Happy Fryday?
> 
> Over night low was 73° this morning.
> Sunny, breezy, 101° & 5% RH.
> Kinda warm in shop this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeze has cleared out yesterday s ozone alert, but now have blowing dust air quality alert. sigh.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


* CaptK* Do you think we can evolve fast enough to keep up with hotter temps?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made to the low 70's today with sunny skies and a light breeze. Took my walk this morning without layering in 2 shirts and a sweatshirt. We sure could use some rain though as we are in a drought condition.

CaptK - Thanks, but you can gang on to those 100+ days.

Not too much else to report here. Still working on the blanket chests. Started gluing up panels for #2 today.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, calm, 74° & 16% RH about an hour after sunrise in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 98° later? Winds are supposed to be gusty this afternoon too.

*Bob* 'Evolving' with warmer temperatures is not too hard in AZ. 
In summer; just need to get up early, quit working by 10-11am; and drink lots of water.

As long as humidity stays below 20%, can work at 100° temp for many hours, even as old man. Worked in shop for 3.5 hrs yesterday afternoon? Key is air movement to cool the body. 
My personal limit is above ~102°. Can only tolerate about hour, before body can't produce enough sweat to stay cool, regardless of how much water I drink. At that point my brain overheats, have 10x more trouble staying focused, and start moving at less than half of normal old man speed. 
IMHO - Best plan is to 'evolve' into a nice cool place with HVAC? 

TV weatherman was happy last night? Commented that yesterday was only 4th day above 100° this year. Normally by middle of May we have 10+ days over 100°? Long range forecast has nice cool down for almost 2 weeks, chance for upper 80's a couple days, with next 100° day not coming till Memorial weekend. I'll take it. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 55 right now headed close to 80. Blue skies and no wind.

I haven't done anything for the past 2 days. The wife left some stuff on the side walk I rushed out to the garage, tripped over her crap, face planted and jammed my shoulder really well. Thankfully the shoulder is much better and my nose is scuffed up a bit. I keep telling her to about keeping the sidewalk cleared off. She doesn't listen or can't remember and she damn sure doesn't notice anything till it effects her. I'm beginning to wonder if she's setting me up to get my insurance and pension.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 75, sunny and nice ;-) Fire season is in full swing already, 3 months early ;-(( We really need rain, rain, rain ;-(( The next county south has 200 wildfire responses already.

*BBob* Sorry to hear you are joining the fall and shoulder jam club ;-( Sounds like you need safety meetings.

*CaptK* The only way I think we handled bucking hay in 105-degree heat and stacking in the tops of hay barns with no air movement when it had to be at least 120 close to the roof was we didn't know any better, we were raised that way ;-)) The thing that saved us was the high desert of southern Idaho had nice cool nights. I wore a jacket every morning going out to milk at 4 AM. Tomatoes don't set fruit unless the night temps stay above 55. They didn't normally set until the middle of August. When I was about 10 or 12, dad had a bumper crop of grain. He sent me into the gain bin to push grain up into the corners. That would have been another 100 degrees plus chore. Grain dust must be good for us ;-) I wonder since I am an electrician if the motor on the auger was explosion-proof? May have been an induction motor?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

64 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

65 partly cloudy degrees outside….


----------



## BurlyBob

Shoulder is doing better this morning. Just a little sore. WWBob, I'd rather not join the scratch and dent club. Healing up takes longer nowadays.

I'm still trying to decide which Benchcrafted hardware to order.

It's another beautiful day blue skies, light wind and low 80's.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant day in sunny Phoenix today.

Started day with 71°, have normal May weather with 92° & 10% RH this afternoon.

Strong winds have flag blowing straight out, gusting to 25mph and pushing trees around. 
Like yesterday, winds seem to be getting stronger as afternoon progresses.

Sorry to share news *Bob*, but you paid your dues into scratch and dent club. lol
Should have received the membership card by now? Maybe club secretary fell again before he sent it out. Don't worry. He will send one as soon as his replacement hip surgery is complete and is allow a walk to mailbox again. Couple months max. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day here might get to 81.

I've pretty much made up my mind. I'm going to order the cast iron Benchcrafted hardware for a Roubo work bench. Once I get it I've got to connect with someone who can turn a few handles to replace the anodized metal one they now sell. There a hard wood dealer in Eagle, Idaho. Next time over that way I'm going to stop and drop a few dollars.

Finally headed out to the garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 partly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to *Monday*, Monday, Monday…..
Sorry echo box is turned on again.

Nice day in Phoenix. 
Started off with 68°, but it warmed up fast.
Sunny, windy with wild gusts occasionally, 85° & 15% RH. Heading for high of 88° today.

Have a few upper level hazy clouds, and blowing dust down low; but visibility is 5+ miles.
Light rain on radar in mountains, about 90 mi NE of metro valley. 
Forecast has than 3% chance of rain for us overnight and tomorrow. Doubt we see any precipitation.

Spent most of morning tinkering in shop on blanket chest. Found a measurement error in plinth just before glue up (too long thankfully), and spent way too long trying figure out least number of machine setups to fix it.

Stopped for lunch to make a couple Skyline cheese coneys. 
Enough babble, back to shop for couple hours enjoying the below normal temperature for May.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 63 ° F, onshore flow wiped out partly cloudy with a 3700 foot ceiling.

*CaptK* That too long cut should be saved as a rare museum piece. Maybe the first salvageable mis-cut in history. I've never seen or heard of one before.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just pulled the trigger and ordered the Benchcrafted hardware kit. Oh My Gosh! I'm now committed to finally building a Roubo workbench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? This is going to be one of the biggest if not most important project I've ever tackled. I might need some backup here and surely lots of moral support. Can you all pitch in with that?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I was just thinking that gun blue will not be very durable on parts that are handled a lot. Think holster wear.

Birchwood Casey touchup blue will be less durable than real hot blue.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, Bob you might be right. I was just kicking the idea around. The big issue now is getting my buddy to order me the lumber. It's going to be a big order. I'm out of red oak. I'm going to order 300 BF and a bunch of 8/4 Beech for the bench. It seems Beech comes in longer dimensions, well over 10'. I'm wanting my bench top at least 4" thick. More if I can get it.

My friend was telling me several years ago that most to the beech was imported from Europe and bunch was rejected. It had to be returned, Seems it came from Chernobyl.

Once I get past my few small projects I can begin to concentrate on this bench project.


----------



## Firewood

It's 59° and clear tonight. We made it to low 70's and sunny with just a light breeze. A pretty nice day all around. Except very little shop time today.

We went to lunch with the man cub and his wife and her dad who's visiting from Utah. It was a nice visit.

*Bbob* - Benchcrafted sure does make some nice stuff. I'm sure you will enjoy everytime you clamp something in your new vise on your new bench. My bench is nothing special but it doesn't stop me from running my hand over it every so often.
If you plan to use holdfasts, read up on it first. I've read some people have challenges with them if the bench top is too thick. Don't know if it was a specific brand or style, but the thickness of the top preventing them from wedging in.

*WWBob* - Whenever I cut a board a might too short, I just flip it around and take a little off the long end.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I'll have to remember that trick. I cut too sort too often ;-)

That hold clamp issue makes sense having too low an angle.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's sunny, 65° & 33% RH at sunrise this Tuesday morning in Phoenix.

Can see orange/brown dust haze in air near ground. 
Hazy high level cirrus clouds overhead, as moisture is being pushed up from S & SE.

Chance of early afternoon rain in metro valley as we head for 93° high?
Need a lot more moisture, before I believe that forecast. 
Other wise, should be normal day in May. 

Uncle Charley woke me up suddenly a few hours ago. Is my own fault, as haven't spent 8 working hours in shop for a long time. Uncle's Arty and Charley have been arguing over who is in charge of my punishment. 
Am going to show both of them who is boss, and head to shop for a while.
As my Doc says; better living through modern medicine. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bobnann

80 degrees in Western NY the last two days. And again through the weekend. I love the change of seasons and our summers are just solubrious (to quote a legendary local weatherman). And the fishing can't be beat through all four seasons. Check out the outdoor websites for their reviews!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 65° F, sunny and nice ;-) Weatherman seems to have gotten his day mixed up. We had today's yesterday and yesterday's today ;-))

Welcome aboard Bob Gnann. "salubrious", eh? Never heard that one b4 ;-))

*CAptK* Sorry to hear Uncle's Arty and Charley are visiting. My falls from the side effect of a med brought Uncle Arty, but I'm kicking him out. Should be gone in a couple weeks ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Legs have beads….at least on the outside corners..









Aprons get a bead along the bottom edge…after…









They have been face planed….and..









The tenons get cleaned up…and…









This goes along under the front of the drawer….

Having Yuengling Traditional Lager to cool off…..just opened #2…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I've been busy doing a lot of retirement things like "nothing". LOL The weather outside has been beautiful lately or as the NG has said, "salubrious"! I like that term, kind of jazzes things up a little. Anyway, the temp now is 68 with slightly cloudy sky's and should reach near 80 today with possible rain.

Welcome *Bob Gnann* to our thread. I hope you enjoy your stay.

I've been working on an "antique" table lately. It is a school shop class project from the 50's I think. Whoever made this didn't have a straight eye or a sharp saw. Everything is off a little and it's been repaired several times with screw and nails. So, I had to tear it down and try to realign everything but try to keep it original as possible. It's been a task.

I stumbled onto something about a month ago concerning glue bottles. In the past, I've been using the bottles the glue comes in or using dollar store plastic bottles. But I saw this mustard bottle being used somewhere so I thought I'd try it and I love it. Sometimes the cap gets in the way but it works better than any other bottle I've used so far. I know some of you have seen this, but check it out. What type of bottle do you guys use?



















Hello *Rick*, How are you doing? It's been a while, you're starting to scare us.

Well that's it gang so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

71 clear and sunny degrees outside. Will see about a Jimmie Dean Simple Scramble for breakfast #2…..#1 being five morning pills.

Laundry Detail, today…..means a couple hours sitting IN the shop….waiting on the clothes. Hmmm, may just sit back and chop a few mortises, too?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump Day!

Sunny, 72° & 30% RH just after sunrise this morning.
Heading for high of 100° this afternoon in Phoenix east valley.

As expected, yesterday's rainfall was zero %. 

Shop work yesterday was bust too? 
Got outside and 20min later couldn't keep my eyes open, even sucking on caffeinated beverage. Gave up, went inside, and took a nap. Woke up 9 hours later for slice of pizza as dinner. Went back to bed half an hour later as I couldn't stop yawning. After another 8 hrs of sleep, stomach was growling and wife woke me up as it was loud enough dogs were growling back at me. :-(0) 
Klutz fed, dogs fed, and going to try working in shop again this morning. 
I'd say wish me luck, but it won't help; chronic fatigue syndrome ignores everything, even amphetamines. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

What a change in the weather. Two days ago it was in the 80's and sunshine. Today a chance of showers and maybe into the mid 50's.

Got to get another cup of Joe, head to the garage and get started.

Catch you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. I've been awol a bit too, but I guess not as long as Rick. We've been so busy with soccer and work and other things. I'm trying to get another bookcase build going so I can then build 2 live edge walnut tables. I will text Rick and see if he's ok.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bobnann

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 65° at wake-up and will get up to 80° by afternoon. We may see some rain later. We had a little yesterday, but not enough to talk about. Looks like the 80's will stick around for a while.

I reached out to *Rick* a few days ago and he responded that he is still struggling with some health issues, but didn't go into details. Hopefully he will be back soon. If you're so inclined, please keep him in your prayers.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another warm and beautiful day so far. Temp is 71 and the weatherman said it's supposed to reach mid to upper 80's today.

Played a little golf yesterday on a real nice course and only lost a couple of balls. LOL I think I took the scenic route on the course, but I had fun. I finished the table repair I was working on. It's still a little rough but I wanted to leave it as close to original as I could.


















You can see some of the nail holes in this picture and the new screw plugs too.

*Rick*, I'm praying for you old friend. I can't imagine what you're going through. Take care of yourself.

Well, that's all folks, it's that time again, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that looks pretty good. About Rick have you heard anything?

It's cold and really windy here. It's 8am and 42, might see the low 50's.

Trying to get a couple of things done today. Finished varnishing the last of my clip boards. One more project off the list.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody hot out….when it gets above 80 degrees, I get into trouble….

Dry fits…









Decided to cheat a bit…with the mortises..









3/8" Forstner bit….then a few chisels..









To clean things out


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Strange weather day in Phoenix?
Was mostly sunny, with a nice 71° at start. 
As day progressed, turned windy, mostly cloudy, sort of overcast, 99° high, with 7% RH this afternoon.

Forecast has 10% chance of rain this evening? Wishful thinking in the DESERT!

Nice to read folks are making progress on projects! My turn?

Glued up plinth base for blanket chest yesterday. Like a fool, Klutz the over achiever made it 100x harder than it needed to be, by deciding to add two hidden drawers in base. Still need make the drawers, and finish decorative edge on base top plate where chest mounts, but here is PIP:















Of course, you never have enough flat work space to hold everything when building large projects. :-(
Spent too long on my feet again yesterday in shop, and today was a rest day; except for badly needed 45 min clean up session. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

87 degrees outside….I get in trouble when things get over 80 degrees outside.

Finger Poke today…reading at 2.0…...perfection. 
Spotted on the way to a few sales..









Might be a bit before my time…..
$1 Tea Pot?









$2 Disston D-8…









8ppi, 26" long…been sharpened a few times….

Airport in Urbana, OH has a B-25 sitting on the Tarmac….


----------



## BurlyBob

Man o Man. The wind is really howling. Gust up in the low 40's and it's 50 out there.

Not doing anything today. Just got no motivation.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Unusual weather day in Phoenix today?

Sunrise arrived with dark overcast cloud cover, strong breeze, 60° & 35% RH. 
Looked like a thunderstorm was in area? 
Most of Phoenix metro area received ~0.1" of rain overnight according to news. 
Except at my house, where rain gauge was empty? 
About 2 hours after sunrise had sunny skies.

Darn near perfect with 83° & 7% RH at lunch time.
Heading for below average high of 86° today. 

Spent morning in shop prepping maple stock for drawer boxes, and cutting some white oak runners.
Always get in trouble when I attempt to make drawer boxes without detailed drawing. Need to stop and cypher exact dimensions for drawers on paper, hoping to avoid acting like a Klutz (again).

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Been away for a bit. Spent most of last week in South Dakota. Helped with cattle branding a couple days. The way my bum leg felt I overworked some muscles that I forgot I had. Had a couple graduations to attend and rest of the time was just general visiting with everyone.

Spring weather in Montana lately. Was in the upper 70's and low 80's for most of the last week. Then yesterday the western part of the state got mid 30's and several inches of snow in the mountains. We were 60° and cloudy. The southeast corner of the state had 80"s and thunderstorms. We had a good rain last night and a high of 40° for today.

The table looks good Don. Always a challenge to repair and restore old furniture. I have an old coffee table I made in high school early 70's that Is in decent shape but needs a bit of attention in a few places.

BBob good luck with the bench build. My bench was given to me from an old pattern shop. It is 11' long and the top is almost 4" thick. Weighs around 600 lbs. I am guessing. It even came with a 18" Emmert pattern vise.


----------



## bobnann

Another 80 degree plus day on the banks of the mighty Niagara River. Great reason to spend a morning fishing with my grandson.


----------



## bobnann

Another 80 degree plus day on the banks of the mighty Niagara River. Great reason to spend a morning fishing with my grandson.


----------



## bobnann

Ok got the pic to load. I hope.


----------



## bobnann

He was 4 years old the first time we went fishing. A little Tweetpie pole with a bobber. First catch was a sunny the size of your thumb.. 
Graduates from HS in two weeks then on to college for Forest Ranger curriculum. 
I used to think fishing was a waste of time. Then I retired and now I think fishing is the perfect waste of time. 
Especially when you can spend that time with my best buddy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok got the pic to load. I hope.
> 
> - Bob Gnann


And another wonderful, wunnerful day in WW, 61° F, sunny and nice. Should hit 72° F tomorrow, then back to the 60s and sprinkles that do enough to prevent wildfires; .05 per day.

Good to have the best buddy be a fishing fan ;-) My best buddies are target shooting fans. We used to fish but WA is fished out on opening day now ;-( Waiting for my best buddy. He will stay a couple of days then I will drop him at SeaTac Airport. He is flying away into active duty for 1.5 years.

What kind of fish?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was 66°, clear skies and RH WAS 94% when I took my walk. Rather tropical. Air you can wear. It's already 70+ on the way to mid 80's so they say.

BG - Nice pic. Looks like a small mouth?

Not much else going on around here. Got the blanket chests put together. Now I'm working on the lids. Still need to pickup the hardware for them.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

65 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice smallie. My favorite fish to catch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wonderful, wunnerful day in WW, 61° F again, sunny and nice. Not even close to 72° F, we better get new weather girls here in WW.

Do you guys have trout, salmon, and steelhead back there in the east?


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news!!!! We got rain today. Sadly it's not snow, but I'll take it.

Yup, smallies are great fun. Biggest I ever caught out here was a 4 pounder.


----------



## bobnann

Yep, that is a smallmouth bass 4.25 lbs. Caught 3 more around 2.5 lbs and he caught that fatty. Lake Erie and the Niagara River and Lake Ontario has some great fishing. Right in my backyard!
Top a max, yes we have big lake trout, browns, steelies, chinooks, etc. One of the big tournaments here is called the Basseye. First day is smallmouth bass, next day walleye on Lake Erie. 
Check out the reviews on the fishing sites. I'm A little biased but some of the best fresh water fishing in North America!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bob* It probably is the best fishing in North America. They ruined it here netting the rivers and destroying fishing. My aunt and uncle used to catch 35# King salmon in Lake Washington in the 50s and early 60s. They threw sockeye back in. Today, sockeye are all that is left and they only have a few hundred some years instead of thousands. Shellfish used to be open from April to October on the coast. I saw a notice from fish and game that they opened one beach on the coast for 4 days at the end of the month. It said they have been tested, no toxins, and safe to eat.

Some guys would punch out 2 steelhead cards in the 70s. That would be 4 fish during a 4 month season. After netting started, they might catch 2 or 3. I caught a few and was just learning when it started. No point in casting all winter for nothing with a young family at home.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

As sun slowly rises in east with crystal clear skies, and birds are making horrible racket as they wake up; 
low temperature outside my window is *51°* & 16% RH. Feels like 48°. Brrr?
I like it. 
Little cool for short pants right now, but will be fine in couple hours. :-(0)

Forecast has 88° high temp this afternoon. Was only 87° yesterday.  
Do not get jealous of nice weather. Forecast shows 100° temps returns to desert SW in couple days.

Fishing in Great Lakes? Lucky you.
Grew up ~40min drive south of Port Clinton on Lake Erie. Would often put 20-30lbs of perch in freezer in one weekend session. Entire boat load of us would catch several hundred pounds and hire the commercial fishery to clean/package it for us at end of day.  
Would fish for walleye rest of time, as SM bass on SW end of Erie were on small side. 
Then I grew up, realized the fastest way to make million dollars was start with several million and buy a decent sized boat for fishing. Never got hooked on fishing as an adult? :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

65 cloudless degrees outside, this morning…there be a glue-up going on in the shop..









So…waiting on glue to dry..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Well, it's officially Monday. We were at my Godson's college graduation party today. I think we stayed a bit longer than planned, but it was a good visit. When we left for their house the car was reading 78° and by the time we arrived it was 65° and now it's 52° and foggy. We had what the call an pneumonia front come through. Tomorrow looks like it'll be back in the low 80's. We also had about half an inch of rain today.

Rick got back to me today. He said he'll be posting again soon. I'm sure he appreciates all of our concerns and well wishes.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Monday afternoon? 
WooHoo!

Sunny, light afternoon breeze, 93° & 4% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Air is still enough, have typical summertime AQ alert for ozone.

Yesterday's weather was so nice, keep working till after dark in shop, spent ~10 hrs on my feet. Have the hidden drawers dry fit and assembled into blanket chest plinth. Not glued, just dry fit; but almost can't tell in pictures:


















Lazy day today, except some errands earlier. 

Currently trying to remember where I saw hidden door pull hardware that rotates into mortised slot for hidden drawers. My search Chi is weak ATM as I can smell dinner coming soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunshiny morning out there. Blue sky's all over with the temp at 76 and should reach 86 later today with possible showers.

WW Bob, Michigan is surrounded by water and I've caught Salmon in the rivers off Lake Huron but it seems that there aren't that many now days in Lake Huron as there once was. If we want Salmon these day, we have to go to Lake Michigan. We have all kinds of fish such as Bass, Northern Pike, Perch, and my favorite Walleye. There are lots of others, but there are too many to mention.

I took my Lab to the vet yesterday to get snipped and she's taking pretty good today. She doesn't like here "pillow" around her neck. It's like a cone but is supposed to be more comfortable. I wouldn't like it either. I stopped by an estate sale Sunday after church and found a couple of old Yankee Screwdrivers. I've never seen anything like these before so I bought them for $5. 









I also got done restoring an old transitional plane called a Lakeside. It was made by either Stanley or Sargent for Montgomery Wards. It's pretty neat. Here is a before and after picture.


















*Capt. Klutz*, nice beginning to the blanket chest, can't wait to see the finished project.

*Rick*, I've been thinking of you. Hurry and get well my friend.

Well, I've talked enough for now. It's time to sign off so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## sansoo22

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.
> 
> Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Pleasant temperature definitely doable. Dry is out of the question. We've had rain and high humidity in the forecast going on 10 days straight now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 65° F, partly sunny and nice. We are supposed to get significant rain on Thursday. We need it. We are having wildfires already ;-((

*Don* Those Yankee screwdrivers look good. I used those a lot before battery drills.

*CAptK* The secret drawers are impressive. Good place to hide your gold.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining and 63 this morning. Should reach near 80 today with still more rain in the forecast.



> *Don* Those Yankee screwdrivers look good. I used those a lot before battery drills.


I don't know if I'd say those things *WW Bob*, they are considered antiques now and if that's the case, we are antiques now! LOL

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly sunny, 63 already ;-))

*Don* We are good-looking antiques, aren't we?


----------



## bandit571

66 cloudy degrees outside, with a light rain shower blowing through now and then…My fat rear-end is currently parked in front of the AC unit….


> Mostly sunny, 63 already ;-))
> 
> *Don* We are good-looking antiques, aren t we?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sometimes, I wonder…which view is the worst…the one out through the window, or the one in the mirror….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Strange looking outside, mostly cloudy, 94° & 7% RH right now in Phoenix.
Supposed to reach high of 97°, but we are also supposed to have partly cloudy skies?

Regardless, normal May temps are back. 
Memorial Day weekend is supposed to be over 100°. Oh Joy….Summer is coming.
Can this 'antique' hibernate all summer? 

Had a fatality in shop yesterday:








Table lift crank handle on drill press was Klutz'd.
Bought that floor standing drill press new in 80's from local Farm & Fleet store on sale. Paid $105 with tax for Taiwan made 16 speed Clark Metalworker. Still have receipt with owners manual. Today similar tool is $400 from HF, and is on sale at Tractor Supply for $299; all made in China. 
Found Clarke brand is still sold in UK, and get replacement parts if I want to pay $49 in shipping, plus $38 for the part.  Fleabay generic replacements all use a larger shaft size. 
Sigh, Think I'll use $2 garage sale vice grips for awhile, till I can figure an inexpensive solution. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 72°, sunny and mild. Dew point dropped to 48° today making it a very refreshing day. There is a cold front that will hit in about an hour. Temps will drop to the 50's and tomorrow's high is only 49°. Yuk.

CaptK - That sucks about the DP handle. Hopefully you'll find a substitute besides the vice grips. Oh, and those drawers look awesome!

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*CApt K* I'm sure you can come up with a homemade replacement crank. When I was about 12 dad wanted to pour a concrete irrigation ditch. No power up in the field. He made a 10 or 12-foot slip form. He cut off the end of a pitchfork handle and bolted it on the flywheel so I could crank his 3 cubic foot mixer. It took most of the day to mix about 2/3 of a yard by hand. Probably easier than doing it in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. ;-)) We made somewhere between 250 and 300 feet of ditch 12 feet at a time. As LB said, if we didn't learn to work, it wasn't dad's fault.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sometimes, I wonder…which view is the worst…the one out through the window, or the one in the mirror….
> 
> - bandit571


We may not look too good, but for antiques, we look great don't we?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* This didn't sell for $1500, relisted at 1K.


----------



## bandit571

Old Father Murphy strikes back….









This had somehow waddled off the edge of the Clothes Dryer….and it wasn't even running…and broke the lid off at the hinges…..seems the plane that WAS inside it….was out and about, earning it's keep…









Cutting dados at the back end of the drawer, to hold the drawer back in place..









Drawer has now been fitted…









And photo-bombed by the Shop Kitten….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a beautiful sunny morning out today but with a chilly temp at 52. It's only gonna get up to 62 today with possible rain later this evening.

Well, I've got a "Klutz" moment to show you. I was trying to put something on Marketplace and somehow it got to the wrong place and I was trying to remove the post and my phone wasn't moving very fast, so I slapped it with my hand. My bad! I broke the screen and I'm peeved. I don't loose my temper very often but, I did this time. I feel pretty stupid. Maybe it's my "antiqueness" coming out of me. My wife was checking on cost of replacing the screen and said it's gonna cost us almost $200 to get it fixed. Crap oh dear! I'm bummed! I guess I can live with it for now.










*Capt. K*, good luck on your DP handle. I hope you can your problem resolved.

*Bandit*, that was a tough break on your box.

Well gang, that's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Today's weather is NOT picture-perfect like yesterday. It's 47° with wind gusts near 30 mph and a bit of rain just to peg the miserable scale.

*Don* - That sucks about your phone. But it sure looks like you shot it. I've done screen replacements before. It wasn't fun but it worked.

*Bandit* - dittos on the plane box. I'm sure you'll get it looking good as new.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got our .5" of rain this morning. Gonna make 62 today, 33% chance of .01" tomorrow ;-)) 
Then back to sun. Sun didn't come out until July 5th in the old days.

*Don* Seems odd the phone screen broke just slapping it. Last one I broke I dropped the first day I had it. Lucky the warranty covered it ;-)

*BAndit* What does "Old Father Murphy" mean? Too bad he got mad!


----------



## bandit571

Have an old leather belt…..will cut a couple strips….attach to the box and lid….instant "strap" hinges….might even last longer…

Father Murphy put up a whale of a fight….








Hopefully..he looked worse…

Top of the table has been centered..









Top has it's corners rounded, and the surface smoothed out..









Drawer guides are glued in place…once I planed them thin enough..









Slots were drilled in the corner blocks…









Just drill a through hole, then rock the drill back and forth….need a slot for a screw to attach the top…









One in each corner….slots allow the top to expand and contract as needed…

Oh, and a handle was installed on the drawer…









May try it out later….we'll see…

Stay tuned…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 98° & 5% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 
Decent breeze makes it tolerable in shade, if you don't mind dry, cracked, chapped lips?

*Don* Tough break on phone screen. Being a klutz, I always use a armor grade case with screen protector. Used to use Ottobox Defender cases, but found a generic for my new S20FE 5G. Have replaced phone screens several times despite armor protection. Not hard with right tools. Amazon has folks that sell screen replacement kits with all tools needed. Pretty sure that if you can make a hand plane, you can fix a phone!

*Bandit* Nice progress!
Hate it when Murphy's rules are always waiting for me be a forgetful Klutz, and something happens. Was told by an old wife; that bad things usually come in threes each month. If I have been keeping count accurately; (bead on wrong side), (plane box fell on floor), (bruised hand); that makes three. Life should be good until next month. Enjoy your weekend? LOL

FWIW - Drill press handle has driven me nuts for years. Almost glad it broke, as now I have excuse to fix a couple nagging problems. My drill press extension table partially covered up the handle arc, and smacked my knuckles every time I used it. Table doesn't have replaceable inserts, and center looks like Swiss cheese, as I get lazy and don't use backer like I told myself I would. Didn't add dust collection to fence, and I spend 5minutes setting up hose end every time I drill something. #IAMAKLUTZ !!
Might just make a bigger table and use extension rod on the lift drive + column lock, and put a hand wheel on outside of table? Been wanting to build a cabinet for drill bits under the drill too.
Oops, two more shiny objects to distract me…... LOL

I found the hidden drawer handles for blanket chest. 








They call them TaTami handles in Asia. Come on 3 sizes, the only size available in US is medium 4" model. Need the smaller 3.5" to fit inside the molding profile. Had to order direct from China with 3-5 week shipping. 
Sigh, might have to work on shiny balls in shop for awhile?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 39° with overcast skies, 15 MPH winds and DP is 37°. A good day to stay inside.

*CaptK* - I added a DP table and had the problem of having to pull it forward everytime I needed to raise or lower it. So I fashioned an extension for the crank. Works pretty well.

*Bandit* - The table is coming along nicely - as always.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning gang, It's ccccold this morning. The temperature dropped drastically yesterday and last night. It's 42 and raining out this morning and will only rise to around 48 today.

I played golf yesterday afternoon and wore my normal golf shirt and shorts. By the time we made the turn I had put my sweatshirt on and by the 15th hole, I had a wind breaker on and was wishing I had long pants. It got windy and very cold in a short time.

Thanks for the feedback on the phone. I was thinking on replacing it myself but, wasn't sure I could do it. I'll check out the tools on Amazon. Thanks Klutz.

I think because it's so cold today, I might stay inside and putter on the computer. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been gone for a while and a long distance. We got the word Friday My Daughter wanted us to pick her up in El Paso on Wednesday. We Left Boise 0600 Monday and arrived in Las Cruces, NM around 2pm on Tuesday. Stayed with relatives, Picked up Daughter in El Paso at 12:30pm and headed home. I pulled into my driveway at 4pm today.
I haven't covered that many miles in so few days since I was hauling cars. I'm beat, 'Stick in the Mud ', is cranky and I'm having a few beers. This only confirms that I never want to go back to truck driving again.

Now on the positive side! I've got a package in the garage from Benchcrafted and my new Bosch palm router setup.
I'll get after them in the am. I need a shower and a good nights sleep.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…44 cloudy, breezy degrees outside…..furnace has been running…blame it on Climate Change?

Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl to start up the day….along with the usual 5 morning pills.

Found out one of the morning pills was the source of all them Migraines I have been having….stopped that pill, end of the Migraines…imagine that…


----------



## bobnann

Cool and damp here in Western NY after a cold rainy day yesterday. But we have a great reason to celebrate because we welcome the opening of the fully restored 1924 Herschell Carousel at Harbor Center in Buffalo. The carousel was in "storage" under a porch since 1954 and arrived in WNY in rough shape. Most of the 34 animals needed extensive rehab. Many volunteer wood carvers and painters spent hours at the Herschell museum in North Tonawanda doing their magic. Check out the Herschell website for more info and great pics.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be a real nice day here. Blue skies and 73 is the forecast.

Yard work for the am and maybe after lunch I'll get to play with my new toys.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rain yesterday and pretty good last night which we really needed, now I can safely burn more brush at my property sometime this weekend. Today looks like it's headed to 78 and down to 54 tonight with only a 15% chance of rain but despite the lower temps than we've been having it's very humid out right now. The pool this afternoon is looking all the more inviting.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

67 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Occasional breeze, sunny, 95° & 9% RH just before noon in Phoenix.
Started off at 69°, but went up fast once sun climbed overhead. 
Heading for high of 101° this afternoon. High is expected to hover around 100° mark all next week.
Looks like normal June temperatures have arrived, in May. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

We made it to 59 sunny degrees today. The winds are light and humidity is down to 29%. That pretty low for us. So quite a nice afternoon.

Spent some time sanding the blanket chests today. Still some touching up before they are ready for finish. If the weather cooperates, I might try spraying them outside. Haven't sprayed much, so jury is still out on that.

Bbob - Glad you made it home safe and sound. Have fun with the new hardware.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found out one of the morning pills was the source of all them Migraines I have been having….stopped that pill, end of the Migraines…imagine that…
> - bandit571


And another wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, 72° F, sunny and nice and supposed to continue this next week. B4 climate change the sun came out for a sunset on the way home from Memorial Day camping trip ;-((

Gotta watch them sides *bandit*. Most doctors will not admit there are side effects. One told me there are only 7 documented cases of side effects for statins to control cholesterol. They cause me memory issues and cognitive issues the same as Topamax. Another guy I know almost lost his ability to walk. A year and a half after taking himself off, he is cross country skiing again. We could raise the documented cases to 9 if they would believe side effects are real. The Master of Malpractice would not believe Dopamax destroyed my life when SWMBO called him repeatedly. The Germans documented my reaction a decade before I was given it. The [email protected][email protected] obviously did not read the manufacturer's data. It said if 200 mg did not work, take the patient off. He doubled the dose to 400 mg!

The idiot who was going to fix me diagnosed me with a lifelong mental illness. After we fired all the docs and I took myself off all meds, I found that idiot did not bother to follow his professional standards either! The patient is supposed to be off all meds for a minimum of 2 weeks before making a diagnosis. I asked him to correct the diagnosis. He said he could not change it for professional reasons. I took him to small claims court and asked for a refund or a proper diagnosis ;-)) The judge said he could not rule on the diagnosis, but he could rule on the refund, so he would hear the case. As the perpetrator was stammering and talking in circles, he admitted I had a bad reaction to Topamax. I got what I wanted, a proper diagnosis under oath ;-)) but I lost the case. ;-))

An Atty I knew told me I had a malpractice case if anyone ever did, but they were beyond his capabilities. I called a bunch of them, most were not interested. A couple did explain the situation. They said I would have to pay a $400,000 retainer upfront to proceed. There is not a doctor in the state that will diagnosis or admit there was a bad reaction or admit the Master of Malpractice should get his head out of where the sun will never shine. They will have to bring in expert witnesses from out of state, it will be very difficult to win, and they may not award Atty fees if I do win but they may award the perpetrator Atty fees if I lose. The chances of losing another million dollars were definitely not worth the risks. After I started telling people on Dopamax what happened to me, some thanked me as they were headed down the same path. Some already had their lives destroyed too ;-((


----------



## Firewood

It got down to 32° last night (should have brought in the plants last night). But by walk time it was already 55° calm, blue skies and humidity is 38%. It's kind of like we're near the Kettle Moraine Desert. (Kettle Moraine is actually a forest. A moraine is a glacial area here in Wisconsin. If you like rocky soil, it's the perfect place to settle). That's it for now

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

68 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day out there. Should hit low 80's.

Looks like I'll be here watching daughter's dog while the girls head to Boise and play with the grandsons. Only thing I'm doing today is varnishing some bowls and putting together a few clip boards.

Have a great Memorial day.


----------



## bandit571

46 mostly sunny degrees outside. Going to just kick back and enjoy today…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low was 71° this morning Phoenix. Have 87° & 17% RH just before 9am. 
Heading for high of 99° today.

Of schedule again. Slept 20hrs yesterday, and woke up at 6pm. Once family was asleep about midnight, sneak into shop, looking for quiet stuff to do. Spent all night enjoying the cool air. Cleaned up a little, decided wire brush rust off PM66 parts with buffer was quiet enough. Then started re-assembly on PM66 I painted last year. Using new tapered lock pulleys and wrestling a 5HP with cast iron face plate attached, in/out several times to make adjustments to pulley location is PITA. Forget I needed new belts, and process is stuck for parts now. Time to stop for food too. :-(0)

Hope you having a pleasant Memorial Day Holiday!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Let us not forget to honor those who gave their all to keep us free. Happy Memorial Day.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hit 100° with 10% RH this afternoon. 
Clowns that predict weather, increased high temps all next week to 104/105. 
May was nice, and I am not ready for hell to visit. 

Went back outside to shop and grabbed this PIP:








Still have along list of details to get this finished. Simply tired of all the cast iron parts laying around my office gathering dust, so I put them in more compact storage location. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## northwoodsman

Time to put away the ruler and get a yard stick out to measure the rain we are getting today here in the Dallas area.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful Memorial Day in WW, 77° F & sunny. Nice day, so I'll leave the news off so as not to spoil it ;-( WSDOT alert said there is an hour delay crossing the pass from Ellensburg to Seattle. Probably be 2 or 3 hours at the worst of it. Learned my lesson many moons ago, come home on Sunday or Tuesday ;-)) Aggravated arthritis in my left shoulder still has my left arm useless. Didn't matter much today, can't seem to keep my eyes open. Time for another nap ;-0

*CAPTK* That collection of parts is beginning to shape up ;-)

*NorthWoodsMan* Sounds like you might need boats like they use in Vienna?

*BBob* Did you find a little plane? One sold on eBay for $800, but I think you might have been on your trip.

*Rick is still AWOL*


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a pleasant 73° today. Mostly sunny until late afternoon when we got a few raindrops.

Yesterday, we went to visit the Moving Wall at Frame Park. It hasn't been here since the 80's. So many names. So many souls….

*Rick* - It would sure be great to hear from you buddy.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...pills taken, too early for the Jimmie Dean Bowl, yet….60 very cloudy degrees outside


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I did miss out on that plane. Like you said it must have sold while I was traveling.

It's another beautiful day here could hit mid 90's. I'm headed to the dump with a trailer load of yard debris.

Catch you all later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a dreary wet day after an all night shower. It rained all night long but, it was a good one that we needed. The temp is 62 and will rise to 77 today clearing to some partly cloudy sky's.

I'v been kinda busy lately working on a project for our porch. It's a folding chair bin. My brother in law wanted to make some wall out of barn wood for his back yard deck. After he got the wood, he didn't want it. So, he gave it all to me, nails and all. So, I decided to make a storage bin for our many folding chairs for the porch. I was gonna go by one of those plastic jobs but, when the wood arrived, I changed my mind and used that old dirty dusty crap and make the box with it. I just need some hinges and I'll be done with it. It probably won't keep them dry but, it will keep them outta sight. Pictures to follow later.

Well, I just thought I'd stop in to see if anyone was home. *Rick*, I'm looking forward to hearing from you again. We all miss you.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?

Woke early to find 75° low temp, hours before sunrise. Shop was still 87° from yesterday's 105° high.  
At 7am, have fair skies with some hazy clouds, 79° & 22% RH. Shop has cooled down to 81°, but not for long. 
Heading for another sunny 105° high this afternoon.

In the #IAMAKLUTZ department: 
Been absent 2 days. After a long work day Monday, spent another long day in shop on Tuesday, some of it in 104° temps. Decided I wanted to push through and get the PM66 fully assembled. Wasted several hours spent Monday, as I forget some hardware, and had to disassemble the guts half way on Tuesday to put them in place. Of course my exuberance Tuesday was rewarded with many aches & pains that I didn't notice till I stopped working. In typical Klutz bi-polar style, proceeded to sleep 98% of last 36 hours. 
I.E. What happened to Wednesday?
Not much to show for all time spent. Top and extensions are installed, but they still need to have rust/stains to be cleaned before more pictures.

If that is not enough: Had a friend of friend ask if I would sell a Unisaw hiding in my restoration pile. After I reluctantly said yes, pulled Unisaw from shed, knocked dust off; they backed out without even seeing the tool. 
Now I have three TS in garage. Sigh. Cue tag line…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's a little warmer today might hit the low 90's with a thunder boomer or two this afternoon.

I gave a Rick a call, got his answering machine. I sure hope he's doing well.

As for me, I'm finishing up a few small projects and cleaning the shop a little. Looks like I'll be mowing the lawn tomorrow. That stuff si sure growing fast and I haven't even fertilized it yet.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 68° and calm after a high of 84° and sunny. Humidity was 27% which made it very comfortable. We may see our first 90° day this weekend.

I'm still playing around with some different finishes for the blanket chests. I don't like staining cherry, but may go ahead with it on this project.

I reached out to *Rick* about a week ago and he said he'd post something soon. I'm sure worried about him. I'll try again in a couple days. I know he's feeling poorly and I hate to bother him too much.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

59 cloudless degrees outside. Perfect day for Yard sale/estate sales/barn sales. Finger gets poke this afternoon.

Played with a handplane, yesterday, until the toes cramped up…...









A before and after?









Got 2 boards flattened…..both came from the same board, after a resaw was done….so..









During the kerf cutting…









After the handsaw work…to wind up like..









I believe this is known as a Book Match? 2 boards done, 10 more to do…..as long as Uncle Charles leaves me feet alone….


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Las Vegas,
Excessive Heat Warning Today…..110 degrees
currently 83, feels nice (at the moment)
Beautiful Sunrise










with maybe a hint of rain?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's nice out this morning with partly cloudy sky's and mild winds. It's currently 71 climbing to 83 today.

*LeeRoyMan*, Welcome to our thread. Come back anytime. Nice pictures you sent. I can see the rain shafts in the one photo.

My bride and I went to a graduation yesterday afternoon and sat in the almost 90 sun in some metal bleachers for about 3 1/2 hours. I was sweating in places I don't normally sweat. But, it was all worth it to watch the grand kids graduate.

Here are some pictures of the project I was working on. It's a storage bin for our folding chairs. I think I made it a little to big. Now I have the arduous task of moving it to the front porch by myself. Ugh! I know the wood looks terrible and it has cracks in it but, it was free and it will serve it's purpose. 


















*Rick*, I'm praying for you my friend. Get well soon, we want to hear from you.

That's all I have for now folks, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

72 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, heading to 72° F maybe, but I doubt it & partly sunny. 3 days of sprinkles coming for the weekend. I was amazed at our snowpack. North Cascades normal, Central Cascades 318%, Southern Cascades over 200%, and the Olympics 200%. Sounds like this may be the only area in the west with water this summer.

*Don* Your old barn siding reminds me of dad visiting the farm about 20 years after they sold it. The current owner invited them in to see the house. They had torn down the small original barn dad milked in for the first few years before his big dairy barn got finished. They took that barn siding into a bedroom and covered the walls with it. Dad thought they were crazy bringing the wood in that had been covered with a lot of cow manure over the years ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 90° today. Fortunately, the humidity was 24%, but it still felt hot. The weekend promises to be the same.

Tomorrow a fellow LJ is stopping by for some help resawing some walnut. I'm looking forward to finally meeting him.

*Don* - That's quite the box you got there. I'm sure it'll do just fine for storing those chairs.

*Bandit* - nice pattern on the book match. My arms would get tired just from watching you cut that.

*LeRoyMan* - Welcome aboard. Nice pics.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Rise and shine, you scroungy misfits…..time to earn your wood working pay.

64 cloudless degrees outside….heading for the mid 80s, later today.

"The game is afoot, Watson!"


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - You're in rare form this morning. You must have had the Jimmy Dean SPICY sausage this morning. LOL

74° with light winds and lots of sun. Heading to 90+ today.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Scroungy misfit, check!

Woke to 75° outside before sunrise, closed garage shop is 87° thanks to 106° yesterday.
Had some clouds in area overnight and this morning. Forecast has 1% chance of rain. Felt some drops last night about 9pm, but nothing left wet spot on ground?

Have 78° & 20% RH just before 7am. Heading fro high of 106° on this glorious Saturday.

Big news in Klutz house. 
Survived another year of marriage, yes wedding anniversary has arrived.
SWMBO and I usually sneak away from kids for weekend, but not this year again. Often stay-cation at the Hermanso Inn located in exclusive neighborhood of Paradise Valley. It is where rich people from Scottsdale go to be pampered and spend lots of money. LOL 
This year we decided to just have dinner at one of our favorite restaurants; Lon's last night, located at the Hermosa Inn. 
Was the 1st time to eat out in a sit down restaurant, since Covid hit over year ago. Enjoyed wine, food, wine, desert, and then a brief sweltering 98° walk through moon light, desert garden oasis around facility. Normally we would lounge by pool bar after dinner finishing a bottle of wine, and the retire to a room.  sigh. 
Was nice celebration none then less. :-(0)

Worked on shop yesterday morning. Finished PM66 clean up and made lower dust door.
Grabbed a shot of my current TS clan. :-(0)








Still many details left to return to the PM66 to service. The PM66 will likely replace my current 3HP Unisaw as it's looking too purdy to sell. 

Enough babble, have a great day, and great weekend!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 63 this am and might hit the mid 70's. Lots of blue sky. I was driving home from the store and noticed the snow on the Elkhorns. It's fading real fast and that's a bad sign. I doubt there is any on them before the end of the month.

LeRoyMan, good to have you join us.

I'm finishing up the last few bowls I have on the bench. I'll post one I'm making for "'Stick in the Mud', It's solid black walnut. I have not doubt it will look amazing. I still haven't heard from Rick after the phone call. I'm wondering what the story is and if all is well with him. I think I'll call him again later in the week.

Have a great day all.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from a Yard Sale day….film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Still no Rick. Summer seems to be on its way now.
I've been gone about a week, busy building some bookcases and milling some wood. Kids are out of school for the summer so that eats into my playtime too.

I found a 15" planer on FB and jumped on it for $250. I haven't picked it up yet as it's a 2 hour drive. It's a clone of a Delta. I hope it's in as good of shape as the guy says. I'll use this to plane some slabs and for rough planing of wood that I'm going to make into flooring.


----------



## bandit571

Today's "trophies" 









There be $7 sitting here….screwdrivers and Yankee bits….and a spot light for the shop…
Then ..$4.45 was spent for…



























Need to go and research a WEN power planer…

This afternoon, went out in search of a 2" wide chipbreaker…because..









1-3/4" wide will just not work in a #5 Jack plane….took a while, found one for $1…..like the rest of the jack plane, will need a bit of clean up. Not to bad of a day?


----------



## Firewood

It's still 86° and the winds have died off. We topped out at 93° today. Still no rain. We are already in a moderate drought.

Since it hit 90, I promised Deb we'd go to LaDucs for a custard. Had a Jr turtle sundae. Yummy.

*CaptK* - That looks like a nice problem to have. Sorry to hear the sale fell through.

Nice score *Bandit*.

*Bill* - Hope the planer works out for you

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bobnann

Another salubrious evening in the 716 (Western NY ). 80 degrees at 8 in the evening. Looking northeast from my back deck toward Lake Ontario about twelve miles North . 
Love the change the seasons!
We've all been through some tough times. Don't forget to look up once in a while!


----------



## Firewood

Nice pic *BobG*. It's 10:47 and still 78° here in SE Wisconsin. Perfect evening for sitting on the deck with a glass of wine and good friends.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Local weather news from yesterday, in case you missed the national coverage:

Smoke from a major fire at recycling plant on west side of town, can be seen on weather radar
Good thing I live on opposite side of town and not down wind. 

Worst part? It spread to lumber yard next door:









Almost never need to drive to that side for wood, and am not building a house; so not my problem? 
News links if want more information:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401325952177643520or 
https://www.abc15.com/news/region-phoenix-metro/south-phoenix/firefighters-battle-recycling-yard-fire-near-35th-avenue-and-buckeye-road

Local weather today: 
Is sunny 89° & 16% RH near 9am. 
Heading for 104° high this afternoon.

Spent time yesterday on blanket chest, trying to align the base with box. 









As luck would have it, ran out of screws. sigh….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another cooler beautiful day here.

Bill, I haven't heard from Rick either. I left him my phone number ans asked him to call me when he could.

So here's something I learned al by myself! I thinned out some gloss minwax poly with mineral spirits. In the process found I could not get a gloss finish. Went back to the can and got the gloss finish I wanted. So it seems that mineral spirits somehow changed the nature of the varnish. Who would have thunk that could happen. Well I'll be getting those last 4 bowls done today. I'm hoping by the end of the week I have the big walnut bowl done as well. It's looking really great so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that fire in an email I get with fires around the nation. Largest fire in history of Phoenix FD.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I saw that fire in an email I get with fires around the nation. Largest fire in history of Phoenix FD.
> - firefighterontheside


Yes. Big deal on news last night. 
6 alarm fire at one point. 200 firefighters, 10 different agencies on site.

Seems twitter link above is broken, worked when I posted?
This works: https://t.co/WdOuH1uBi9
Decent video's posted by FD without news reporter or local yocal saying something stupid.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day in WW, @ 72° F with sprinkles, 3500 foot ceiling, .03" yesterday and .05" so far today. Not enough to matter, may as well have sunshine ;-) if we don't get an inch tomorrow, I'll have to sprinkle all the plants.

I didn't see that fire on our news last night. Sad day for all those businesses. Do they have any idea what started it?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

66 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy MONDAY!

Partly cloudy, breezy, 98° & 8% RH at lunch time. 
Heading for high of 101° today.

Seems Arizona is in the news again for fire today? Wild fires this time.
The Telegraph fire is ~50min drive east, and Mescal fire is ~1.5 hour drive east; for me in Phoenix east valley. Wind is blowing away from metro valley, so no local concern.

Spent too much time in heat this weekend. Woke up late and moving slow today. Typical Monday! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Monday….leave it at that….nose is running so bad, it was dripping on the boards I was working on….yuck
Had to flatten the top of the bench, seems I had a "high point"...









Thought it was only a small spot….usual luck…nope..









Kept things from laying flat..









And after?









All 3 sets of the long planks are now done…so was the clothes dryer….end of shoptime.


----------



## Firewood

It's 80° and thundering as it struggles to rain. Not looking to promising. Today was cooler but more humid with dew points at 68°.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Has been hot here and only a few showers that did not add up to .5" in the last week. Friday was 99°, Saturday 101° and yesterday 98° which is way above normal for us. Overnight it got down in the low 60's and today is only mid 80's. Hard to keep the shop cool in this weather.

Have been spending my spare time getting my new lathe set up. Think it is about done for now until I decide to finish the cabinet and base. Here are a few pictures. Now I need to practice on my turning skills.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to Boise in the morning. My best wants me to build some bathroom vanities out of Black walnut. We're going to a hardwood dealer. I'm going to look for something I can get turned for handles on my Benchcrafted vises. I don't like the new anodized handles. I want something classy, like Wenge or Cocobolo. I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great setup Mark. Whatcha gonna be making?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's gonna be another humid hot day today. Humidity has been around 90% for the last few days. Yuk! The temp has been near 90. And we have possible showers all week long.

*Festus*, nice set up on the lathe. I like the lathe. Ur gonna need more outside calipers though. I think I have at least a half dozen in various sizes. Good job. Oh, you need to get that lathe dirty. LOL

*Burly Bob*, what are you looking for in the handles you're looking for? I thought you just wanted just some standard pull knobs.

*Bandit*, It looks like that low angle plane works pretty good.

Well, I haven't done much since it's so humid. That's all I have to report. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, breezy, 91° & 9% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Heading for high of 'only' 99° today. 
Decent day overall, except may have to put on a hoodie if it stays out of triple digits? LOL

*Mark* Nice lathe setup. Where is the dust collection? :-(0)

*Bandit* Guess you found out it is hard to kick Ash with wonky work bench top? Nothing like a good cast iron spanking to teach the bench a lesson. 

Yep, in one of those moods today….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Playing with fingers, today..









Then make the matching set..









Then see how the 1st corner fits together ( usually the worst of the four corners,,,)









Might take a day..or two?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

77 mostly cloudy degrees outside….

2 hours of shop time, today…before the space between the shoulder blades started to hurting….

That is what I get for using tools like this…









Only got one corner fitted…first ones are usually the worst..









Three more to do…


----------



## BurlyBob

A really breezy day today and colder, mid 60's.

Wow, did I ever get my eyes opened. This hard wood place had black walnut at $15.15 a Bf. The 3/4 Black walnut was $190 a sheet. My buddy dropped just shy of a grand. But he's still saving money as I'm doing the building for him. I owe this guy more that I can ever repay him. He had a bathroom vanity 48" by 32" by 24" quoted at $3800!
Can you freaking believe that? So yeah, at those prices he's saving money.

Don, these Benchcrafted handles/knob are 2" x 1 1/2". I picked a piece of 8/4 Wenge. It's a 12" long square piece.
I'm thinking it'll look real nice for my vise handles.

Mark that is a nice setup you made for you lathe. I've never been a real fan of turning. I had a couple of pieces come flying off the lathe. Sort caused me to shy away from turning.

I still haven't heard back from Rick. I'll give him another call sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

It's 72° after a high of 84. It's still muggy out. The DP is around 63°. Tomorrow looks to be about the same. No rain yet. Only 1/4" so far this month. We're now considered a severe drought.

Bbob - I checked the lumber store here. 4/4 S/B Walnut is going for $7.84. Premium Unsteamed is $10.23. Walnut 3/4 ply is $117. Let us know if you hear from Rick. I'm sure getting worried about him.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

68 muggy degrees outside….mostly cloudy. Had a couple big t-storms rumble through last night.

Wake up was by Uncle Charles….1st Breakfast was 5 pills, 2nd Breakfast was a Jimmie Dean Meatlovers Breakfast Bowl….

May work on those finger joints after Lunch, today…..no real rush..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and not a cloud in the sky this morning. We had a few sprinkles last night but, further to the north, they got slammed with storms. It's 81 so far and will rise only a couple of degrees today. It's the humidity that's the killer at 70% so far.

I got a nice surprise today. I did some work for our local museum a few weeks ago and she was so happy with my work she posted my business card on the display case for all to see. Sort of like my autograph on my painting. It was a nice surprise. I think I'll help them out some more.









*Rick*, come on Rick, quit spooking us. Say something, we miss you.

*Burly Bob*, Wenge will look nice on the bench.

Well, I've gotta go work outside before it becomes unbearable. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## DonBroussard

It sounds crazy to hear this from a person from south Louisiana, but we haven't even had a single day in 2021 over 90F yet. The earliest 90F temperature in our weather history occurred on March 9, somewhere in the early 1900s, and the latest occurrence was on June 17, and we are getting close to that date.

I talked to a friend in Manitoba yesterday, and they were experiencing 100F temps!

Now, humidity, that's a whole 'nother issue!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, occasional gust of wind, with 100° & 7% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.

Woke to decent 71° this morning, but couldn't keep my eyes open, so napped after breakfast and missed all nice weather. 

Weather folks have posted excessive heat warnings for this weekend; expecting to reach high of 116°?
Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy; can not wait! sigh…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Substantially cooler today and breezy. 
Took the wife and daughter up to a small lake in the timber. A beautiful area and view to the Elkhorns. The trout had lockjaw. I dragged one in and about 8-10' from the boat it decided to spit the hook out.

I'm hoping to get a few things out of my hair tomorrow. Then I need to build a pair of saw horses to start the cabinet project.

I intend on calling Rick again tomorrow. I'll let you all know if I hear anything.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday was mid 80's and humid. It's 61° with a DP of 61° so yeah, relative humidity is 100%. We call that "air you can wear" Temps will get to mid 80's. Still no rain.

*CaptK* - That's just stupid hot. Stay cool.

I'm still praying for *Rick*. Sure hope he chimes in soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

65 partly cloudy degrees outside.

Morning to ya..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I called Rick again and only got his answering machine. I left a message. Hoping he can return a call soon. If I knew someone in that area I'd send them over to check on him.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!

Partly cloudy, 92° & 12% RH in Phoenix. Heading for high of 100° today.

Expecting all next week with highs over 110°, and low temp above 80°.

My oldest son is heading to Alaska today, wished I was could have gone too. 
He and GF booked wanted to travel somewhere new over college break, and got cheap tickets to Alaska, plus lodging at a hot spring spa. Pictures look one step above tent camping (which he hated in scouting), they don't have internet, and cell coverage is spotty; should be some interesting stories from this trip. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi gang,

I guess it's time I posted on our thread as I haven't been on here in over a month or more. I've been feeling very poorly as a result of some lung problem and mainly back trouble. I texted BurlyBob and Mike to let them know what was happening. I'm prolly going to quit Ljs as I've been on here nearly 12-13 years. I have nothing to contribute other than the weather report. Can't be in my shop to post any projects, can't boat or fish, so I feel useless. I've also been waiting for my appointment with my back doctor to know more. Saw him yesterday, and he said after looking at my xrays he won't do anymore surgery as nothing left. But he wants me to wear an implant called a spinal cord stimulator that would kill the nerves going to my brain to kill the pain in my back. I'm real skeptical about it, but may try it. It'll be implanted under the "meat" or skin, and have leads going up the spine to the brain to kill the effects of pain. So…. I wanted to let you guys know what was going on. I appreciate all the concerns and well wishes, but I'm as good as I'll ever be, I guess. I may continue to post some on here, so you guys carry on with the thread, and I'll check in on ya'll whenever. Keep posting them projects.


----------



## BurlyBob

Super good to hear from you Rick. I missed your text. I got a new phone and haven't figured out how to use it very well.

Also my friend, you better not quit us. You started this and you got to this horse to the whistle!

My best to you.
Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rick, good to hear from you. I hope you will continue to post. What else you gonna do?
My mom and dad had a terrible boating experience yesterday. They were fishing in Lake Taneycomo which sometimes has strong current. I guess they were drifting in the current near a bridge when the motor or bottom of boat must have hit something. The boat spun around in the current and hit a bridge pile. Serious damage to the boat, but none to the parents. Dad thinks the boat is totaled. Have to give it to the Lund though. It took a major beating and didn't sink or even leak.


----------



## Firewood

*Rick* - It's so good to hear from you again my friend. We sure missed you around here.

Upper 80's today with due points in the mid 60's. Still no rain. They say this is about the latest we've gone without some kind of severe weather watch or warning. Everything is hitting south or north of us. Grass is already getting crunchy.

I put a coat of GF Gel Topcoat on the blanket chests earlier this week. It's finally feeling dry enough to put on a 2nd coat. Shouldn't have taken that long, but given the humidity levels I shouldn't be surprised.

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dang, Bill! That is one heck of a bang up! Like you said, good thing it was a Lund ! They make great boats. I've got a Sea Ark and it's got a true 1/8" hull versus most .10". It's a welded hull, just like Lunds.

Out here we've got a piece of the Snake River, Hell's Canyon. The deepest canyon in the US. Lots of white water. There's a 1 mile stretch from the ramp up to the dam that's pretty flat water. I've had guys tell me I could put my boat in there and troll back to the dam and down to the ramp for Steelhead. When ever some idiot tells me that. I ask them, " Do you see the word 'FOOL' anywhere on my T shirt." That first set of rapids after the ramp would send my boat to the bottom. No thanks!


----------



## BurlyBob

Dr thinks I damaged my delt muscle, 6-8 weeks nursing it. Tylenol, heat, vitamin C, calcium and a sling. At least I can still hoist a coffee cup or can of beer.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful morning with clear sky's and high temps. The temp this morning is 76 and should hit 80 today, but the weatherman is usually wrong. Yesterday it was supposed to hit 83 and it actually got up to 91.

*Rick*, I'm truly glad to hear from you. It's nice to see your words again. I understand your pain, but we all like you very much and care about you. Keep in touch friend.

I'm outta here for now. The wife and I are heading north for the day to see some friends. So, we'll see you when we get back. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Garage Sales have been gone to…McD's for Brunch Upper 70s in both temps and Humidity…heading for the mid 80s in both….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It's 90° and sort of sunny. Sun is bright here, but some clouds building to the west and lightning tracker showing quite a bit of activity to the south where the flat landers live. We sure could use some rain.

Working on the blanket chests. Getting 2nd coat of finish on them.

That's all I got. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening…..

Was sunny, with a high of 102° & 4% RH this afternoon on Phoenix east valley.
Occasional breeze makes it tolerable in shade for an extra 20 minutes. 

Have 'calm before storm' today, Supposed to jump to 110° Saturday, and then 115° Sunday. WooHoo!

No shop time today, ran errands instead. 
Stopped by WoodCraft and supported the local store during the storewide 15% off sale. Now that most online stores are charging sales tax, 15% off makes local store competitive. But as has been case all this year, Covid supply issues hampered completing my list.  
They had a large sign in window, they are hiring. Wonder what employee discount might be? lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful day in WW, @ 56° F with sprinkles, .26" today, partly cloudy yesterday and 65° F. Cloudy and more rain up to another .5" this weekend. Save me watering the lawn with potable water ;-))

*Mark* The lathe set up looks good. Hang in there *Rick*, get the pain killer and life will get better. It took me a decade to find the triggers for unbearable daily migraines. There is always hope. *Bill* Good thing your folks are ok, that looks spooky!

*BBob* Good luck on the shoulder and 6 or 8 weeks. It has been 8 weeks and I am hoping to be able to use my left arm by the first of Aug. When I had rotary cuff surgery, they said it is the worst they have in the orthopedic department. It was two months before I could use my mouse on the computer and 5 months to recover ;-( *CaptK* Everyone has Help Wanted signs here. The shortage is 50% of jobs unfilled. Unemployment without having to look for a job ends July 1st. That will probably bring some relief to businesses looking for help. You would probably be the best help they could get! ;-)) *Mike* They say we will get some of that no drying humidity this weekend near 100% ;-( Good thing I'm not finishing ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little clabbered over and a little cooler, but promises to be a nice day. It's 64 now but will climb to low 80's today with possible showers later.

Well, yesterday we spent the day up north, (about 2 hours from home). We spent the day visiting friends. We came home in the late afternoon and had rain the whole way until we got about 5 miles from home and there was nary a drop to be found. We just can't get the rain here.

*FF Bill*, that looks to be some kind of nasty boat wreck. I'm glad I wasn't in that thing when it happened and I'm equally glad your folks are okay too.

*Capt. K*, I'd love to work at a Woodcraft store. I'd probably never bring home a pay check. It would be in merchandise. But the bad thing about work is it cuts into the nap time. LOL

Well, the dogs are chaffing at the bit to go outside so I'm outta here. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

FINALLY, a day with no wind! I'm bidding for a Stanley #1 on Ebay. I'm determined to win this one! Then I'm done buying planes. I've got over 50 and running out of space to store them.

It could hit 78 today and that will be a very pleasant change from the last few days. We did a brief shower overnite. It's amazing how fast the snow is coming off the Elkhorns.

I;m hoping to get to the shop today after a funeral. Got to get ready for that.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, summer showed up yesterday. 95 hot and humid degrees.


----------



## Firewood

Evening all. It got to 88° and sunny today. We got a little rain last evening, but not enough to make a difference. They finally issued the first weather alert for the season, but nothing much came of it.

*Bill* - Tough break on the boat. Good to hear nobody got hurt.

To both of the *Bobs* - Hope those injuries don't take too long to heal up.

*CaptK* - After I retired, I worked at our local Woodcraft for a couple years. I enjoyed it, but the scheduling got in the way of other stuff, so I gave it up. Sometimes I think about going back, but then I think….Naaa.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Gang, you gonna love this. I'm trying to hollow out some big Birch sections to make bird houses. I got all stupid about the 45 degree for the roof. Should have concentrated on the hollowing. Well being me, 'make it the hardest you can, Bob!! Yeah I did! Now I got a 1'2" drill bit 7 1'2'" long, stuck in a in a log piece of Birch. Tomorrow I get to figure out how to get it unstuck. Like I've said before, I'll figure it out, I always do! Just why I can't make things much easier and simpler?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

83 partly sunny degrees outside….and STICKY…


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful day here could hit 92.

I'm hoping to get that drill bit out of the log today. I'm thinking it could take some work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

61F, 91%, and 1" of rain in WW.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon….

Sunny, windy, 113° & 4% RH outside.

Was 109° when I stop working in garage shop. 

SWMBO likes to paint pictures with acrylics on Sunday, as she finds it relaxing change of pace from working from home. Working on a small 6" square canvas today.

So I decided to drop everything and make a picture frame for her?

#IAMAKLUTZ and slept in, so didn't get started in shop till lunch, and it was already 100° outside.
Started with this rough cut, twisted, wrapped, 5/4 thick olive slab:















And ended with this:








Managed to get one 10" frame cut (6" canvas), and couple of oversize pen blanks.

One of boards slipped while cutting, need to get out bench hook and adjust the fit with plane before glue up. But was getting warm, and decided rest could wait for another day.

PS - No anyone who wants some Arizona grown Olive 7/8×7/8×7 pen blanks?
I don't turn pens. No idea why I bother cutting out blanks. Plan to stuck these with the rest of cherry, and walnut; I cut out of scrap, cracked, and split 6/4 pieces too short for anything else.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

82 sunny degrees outside….guess who stay inside all day long, with the AC, I might add…

1 hour in the shop this evening….film at 2300 hours…

Having a chocolate ice cream cone, at the moment..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Well, summer showed up yesterday. 95 hot and humid degrees.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Congrats!

I've milled a few logs in similar heat and as much as I like heat, I'm pretty sure moving and cutting logs will be more pleasant in the 70 degree range.

How's your mill performing with the new, larger engine? I've always had full pressure lubrication with a spin-on oil filter on Kohler Command Pro engines over 12hp and this 14hp doesn't have either, I hope that's not going to effect longetivity. I'm probably going to install an hour meter so I can keep track of oil changes better than just changing it annually.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The new engine is working really well. I definitely have more power spinning the blades. It starts very easily and doesn't backfire like the old one when shutting down. It does noticeably burn more fuel.


----------



## BurlyBob

Some good news for me today. I finally closed the deal and won the bid on a Stanley#1. I am officially done buying hand planes. Also I got the drill bit out the log section and got it hollowed for the most part. A little more fine tuning, a roof, floor, opening and a perch, it'll be done.

It hit 93 today. Could go a little higher tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 63°, calm, clear and humidity is 76%. The high for today is 78, but we've been hitting temps about 5° higher than predicted lately. Hopefully they are correct today.

*Bbob* - Congrats on getting that plane. That's only your last one until your next one.

*CaptK* - Nice frame. I've never worked with olive wood. I recall it being pretty dense.

There were 16 shootings in Milwaukee over the weekend. How sad is that?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

70 partly sunny degrees outside…going to be another hot and sticky day…


----------



## bobnann

109 degrees in AZ! I know, but "it's a dry heat". You're a better man than I Klutz! I'd be done somewhere around 90.
That's when my little beer fridge in the shop activates the temperature alarm and I call it quits.
Today about 70 and my plans for yard work just got rained out. I'm working on plan B as I pour another coffee.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another gorgeous day here. Won't be going fishing today as the daughter got to sunburnt yesterday. So it's going to extra nice as I can leave the garage door open and enjoy the weather. When Daughter goes somewhere I get to babysit her Lab and it'll go exploring.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Anisha112

Good morning everyone!
Our last days are warm, the temperature reaches 30-35 degrees Celsius.
Yesterday my friends and I went to open the swimming season this year. Hopefully next weekend the weather will be good, because we have already planned to meet again and go to nature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW totaled .81" officially at SeaTac yesterday. 1.45" is normal for the month. My gauge had 1.55". Guess I won't need to water the yard for a couple weeks ;-) Overcast, sprinkles with a 1600 ft ceiling. Should hit 66° F.

Congrats on the plane *BBob.*

*Mike* Definitely sad, I am ashamed to be in the same species as the irresponsible officials that tolerate this nonsense. Over the weekend a Seattle officer on his way home from work stopped at a crash in backed up traffic on I-5. He was hit by another vehicle and killed. That driver stayed at the scene, but the idiot he stopped to assist stole his vehicle and left.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Is mostly cloudy, eerily calm, with 107° & 8% RH at lunch time in Phoenix east valley.
Sun pokes through occasionally making a weird blink of blinding light as I look out garage door while working in shop this morning?

Started with low of 82°.  
Heading for high of 114° today, with excessive heat warnings in place all week.

Monsoon officially starts this week. The clouds and moisture are signs weather pattern is changing. 
Not enough moisture in air for rain, just clouds today. Tomorrow there is 5% chance for shower?

*Bob Gnann* It IS all about the humidity. When RH is single digits: My personal temperature threshold is ~105°. Can work in shade of garage, with fans blasting, for several hours below 100°; but as it crosses 104-105 (hot tub like temp) seems like a light switch flicks off. Brain gets foggy, hands get slow, can not drink enough water, or sit in front of fan and be comfortable. 
Fresh from being in AC, can last 40-60 minutes 105-110° if I have purpose; before stumble inside looking for HVAC. Might get 2 heat/cold cycles out this old body on good day. :-(0)

Now push humidity to 20-30%, and anything above 100° is painful.
Above 115° at any RH is not fit for man nor beast outside for more than 15-20 minutes.

Welcome *Anisha112* to LumberJocks and weather thread! 
Lots of regular posters here. 
Your profile does not list a location, helps we know approximately where you are located? 

Morning shop time was spent sharpening some nicked plane irons on water stones, gluing up picture frame, and working some red oak to repair frame/panel door on a heirloom tool chest for BIL. 
Will share some pictures later, as lunch is over (Skyline coney dogs); and I need to return to shop and clean up the mess before it gets too hot.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I found this this morning. What happens with the walnut trees in the mid-west, just used for wood?

"California alone is responsible for nearly the entire walnut production in the U.S. The walnut was first introduced to the Golden State in 1770, and the first crops were planted in San Diego County in 1843. Since then, production has expanded to cover more than 225,000 acres in the state, mainly in the fertile San Joaquin and Sacramento Valleys. Not only does California produce nearly all of America's walnuts, it also provides nearly two-thirds of the walnuts traded around the world. The remaining walnut production in the U.S. comes from neighboring Oregon and Washington."

Welcome *Anisha112*. Where are you using Celcius? Sounds hot!

When I was a kid in Southern Idaho bucking hay bales it would get up to 105 or 100, but the humidity was low. Of course, at the end of haying for the day, we went to squeeze in between Holstein cows when milking to cool off ;-)) It wasn't a big deal then. Being raised there, we didn't know better ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ In my late teens and early twenties, I spent summers in non-ventilated attics installing furnaces, duct work and flue pipe. The builders weren't using ridge vent but round hole vents every third bay a couple feet from the ridge that were cut in after we poked the flue and the plumber poked the vent stack through. Mid-summer temperatures were 135-140 by noon and I could down 3 gallons of water without having to refund any of it. If someone showed up for work hung over, they would almost certainly be sent into a hot attic. Less than two hours in the heat would either completely rejuvenate them or almost kill them.


----------



## BurlyBob

BobG. You the Man. It's been a long hot day in the shop. Time for some Milwaukee Health Water!

I've been hollowing out Birch log sections for bird houses. Tomorrow I should get the last 2 done. I had a really eye opening come to Jesus moment today. First time I've ever shot myself with a brad nailer. Pretty darn sure I'll use a wood strip for a spacer guide in the future.


----------



## BlasterStumps

6 inches of new snow this morning but we will live with it. Just kidding, it was probably more like 8 : )

In the hundreds for the next two days. I thought I was in CO not AZ : (


----------



## BurlyBob

Blaster, your such a teaser! I'm the only person here wishing for snow, Lots of it! Right gang? I doubt I'll see any till November, sadly.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Seems weather goddess changed her mind and lowered the temperature in hell today?
Cloudy with high of 110° & 9% RH in east valley, concrete jungle in Downtown Phoenix is reporting 113° high in late afternoon.

Could hear thunder in distance, and dark gray clouds pushing to the east. Radar showed sprinkles on hill top where Mescal fire has been burning for couple days. It's mostly contained, so as long as no new fire starts due lightning, the fire folks might be happy?

Some pictures as promised:
Was asked to repair broken flip up door on BIL grandpa's hand made tool chest. This is only picture they sent me, and I am supposed to match stain color? lol








Pretty sure he used medium oak stain, and some type of old school hard varnish. As you can see, the outside is faded, compared to inside drawers? So that gives some leeway in color match. 
The door opens and slides underneath the drawers via pins riding in grooves.

The stile on bottom of door splintered the T&G joint. Some one attempted to glue it, and that only made it worse. Had to cut a new 1/2" thick stile and assemble it:








The hole on bottom of panel in clamps goes on top when assembled. lol Used the spare stile made as clamp force spreader, in case you wonder why there are two bottom stiles? 
In hindsight, Grandpa made the door weaker by rotating the frame and putting stile on bottom?

Picture frame just needs some finish applied. Waiting on SWMBO to decide if she likes natural look of oil finish on Olive wood, or wants some other color? Sigh. 








SWMBO made me shrink the 'Lady Bug on Clover Leaf' picture to hide the mistakes before I posted it here. 

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob I just walked down the stairs tonight and told my wife I was ready for winter again.
The dealer told dad that the boat is beyond repair. I've found a replacement in Minnesota. I guess a road trip is coming.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bigblock* Doing mostly commercial and industrial, I haven't been in many attics ;-)) I'm always amazed how hot they get with just a little sun shining;-( I'm sure the tops of the hay barns up near the roof was at least that hot too. I think the hottest I have ever been was in a boiler room they fired up before the insulators got all the piping insulated. I had to put all the controls on the system. Some I had to stand on hot pipes to get to the adjacent pipes. Being curious I took a thermometer to see how hot it was in there. No idea, it pegged out at 135 F ;-(( That one I had to go out and cool off a few times.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, darn if you aren't my kind of guy. Winter the 2nd best time of the year!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I love winter, as long as the temp doesn't drop below 40, I start getting frosty around 60.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Good Morning Sun…and Lj's









Mostly like AZ temps, today in LV
Nice 81 for a few minutes, up to expected 112 today.


----------



## bandit571

67 mostly sunny degrees outside.

Uncle Charles was in the house this morning at 0700….when I didn't want to wake up, and stay up….he hit me again, hard enough I was flopping around on the floor…..OK, I am AWAKE, NOW…..hour later, he is still hanging around.

Laundry detail this morning….them stairs sure were "fun" to go up and down…2 loads done…sitting right in front of the AC, right now…while waiting on the dryer ( twice..) cut the panel for the bottom of the box, trimmed as needed, and glued it into place…...I also worked over the lid for a bit…..waiting on glue to dry…again..

Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Nice sunny breezy morning to start the day. It's 67 this morning and will barely make it in the 70's. Finally June temperatures here in Mid-Michigan. I can't help but wonder if we skipped spring, went into summer and now fall temps are coming. It sure seems so anyway.

With these cool temps, I've been working in the shop on a project for our local museum. It's almost done so I can get started on something else.

I don't know if I could take those hot temps down in AZ. I was in LV once during the summer and thought I would croak. I remember those days before air conditioning, that was a pain. Laying in bed with the windows open waiting and hoping for a cool breeze to come in and cool me off.

Well, it's that time again, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning!

Hazy skies, calm, 105° & 12% RH in Phoenix just before lunch time.
Another day with 1% chance of showers. 
Heading for high of 115° today.

But, but, but
Only 100° in shade of garage when I came inside for lunch.
Spent morning playing with color; felt like I was back in preschool playing with crayons. 
Tool chest door repair color match:








Took 5 different stain colors to get a match. Phew….
Still needs some Arm-R-Seal to add amber from original varnish.

After making several samples on olive picture frame, 








Bottom: Highly diluted coffee brown dye with T&T; 2nd from bottom: Garnet shellac; 3rd from bottom; 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal; top: Straight Tried and True Original Finish 2 coats

SWMBO decided she likes the version with brown dye, followed by Tried and True Original wood finish. The die was color of cup of ice tea when applied. There is some curl in the straight grain of olive, and the dye brings it out better than oil alone. 

Have to adjust finishing schedule for temp:
First coat of wipe on coat of Arm-R-Seal dries to touch in 5 min at 100°. Shellac is tacky before you lift rag off the surface. You can see the alcohol vapors escaping from the jar when open. Shellac is not finish for high temperatures! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Hot is the weather here the last few days. 104° yesterday, 108° today then cool off to 87° tomorrow they say. Guess Don wanted the hot weather so we sent it east.

We could use moisture here in any form. Really dry and several fires in the area. Watching the slurry bombers was my highlight yesterday. They come right over our place when they take off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mostly cloudy, headed to high 60s.

*CaptK* your repair part looks good, just like an original.


----------



## BurlyBob

Took my daughter fishing at a reservoir 30 miles away. A mixed bag of weather. We had some wonderful periods of mirror smooth water, beautiful scenery and wonderful fishing. However the catching was not that great. I caught 4 and threw 2 little ones back. My daughter also bagged 2. So I've got 8 really beautiful fillets that are really red meat.
Sadly they are hatchery fish. ODFW has found a feed for their hatchery fish that dyes the meat orange. To get a trout with naturally orange meat they got to spent at least one cold winter in the water. This dyed meat make city folks think they got something really special and it keep ODFW from getting complaints.

Ya'll remember what I said about being done with buying hand planes. I forgot about an earlier bid on a #3. I low balled it and won. So this is officially my last hand pane, honestly the last one!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spent last week at the beach and never really got to go fishing. Usually I'll catch a few hundred minnows with a cast net from the dock and take the live ones out chasing flounder. The dead ones are stuffed in the bait box for the crab trap but I caught less than a dozen tiny ones and ended up with none dead or alive when the kid to the minnow bucket was left open. I couldn't even find any dead fish floating to put in the crab trap but I did find a decent sized dead crab and thought it might work. Well it didn't catch any crab but did catch this ugly dude, needless to say it wasn't cooked.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Got very confused starting the truck this afternoon attempting to run an errand:








Checked weather app on phone, reporting from a certified station about 1/4mile from house, and it reported 113°.
Till I realized that 109°, 113°, and 115° are all hot.
Thank you Lord for giving me AC.


----------



## Firewood

We are sitting at 59° at the moment with a few point at 39°. It was a pleasant day with cooler temps and lower humidity. Still no rain.

*CaptK* - You are correct. Any temp with 3 digits is way too hot. Nice repair on the tool box. Looks like you nailed the color. Glad to hear SWMBO didn't ask you to paint that frame. Oh, and you forgot to put on your seatbelt.

*Yeti* - That sure is a butt ugly fish

*Bbob* - See what I mean? Congrats (again)

Got the final (maybe?) Coat on the blanket chests. Now have to put the lids on, but no rush.

That's it for me folks. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BigBlock* What is that? Some kind of toxic pollution mutation? Definitely ugly!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, That be one ugly fish! I've dated some ugly ones, but nothing like that. I'm sure that's only good for crawdad bait or a hog farm.

Mike, honest that was the last one. At least, I sure hope so.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another beautiful cloudless morning with a temp of 59 crisp degrees. I actually was freezing this morning in bed. I had to get up and get moving just to get warm. Should reach 73 today.



> Guess Don wanted the hot weather so we sent it east.


Gee, thanks for the well wishes *Festus*. LOL

*Capt. K*, that is a nice blend of colors on the tool box front. Good Job.

*Burly Bob*, Just one more plane and I'm done. Right!!! LOL

*BB Yeti*, everybody is right, that's one ugly fish. Looks like it came out of the movie "men in black". lol

Well, I gotta go, the wife got up early and made breakfast. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a toad fish and apparently good eating when breaded and fried but cleaning is a PITA and there's not much meat. Adding to that stinking to high heaven and being covered with thick slime make it all the less appealing.


----------



## BurlyBob

It could hit the upper 70's, maybe low 80's today.

I sure am hoping to finish a few projects today and tomorrow. Then I need to do a thorough cleaning in the garage before I start my buddy's cabinets.

Well, one more cup of coffee and I'm getting at it.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I hear ya CaptK.
This heat wave is a rough one.


----------



## Firewood

It was *48°* when I woke up this morning, but climbed to 55 by the time I rolled out of the sack. It got to 75 with low humidity. Very comfortable. I opened the windows in the shop and humidity dropped to 34%. But changes are on the way, thanks to *Festus*.

*LeeRoyMan* - That's just stupid hot. No thanks.

Stay safe and healthy (and cool) everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry about the heat guys. If it is any consolation it was in the 60's overnight and will only be in the upper 80's for a high today. Should be some cooling headed your way.

Was tracking slurry bombers yesterday flying from our airport to Red Lodge, MT. Most of the day there were 7 planes in the air not counting the 2 spotters and helicopters. Around 40 loads were dumped on the fire by my count. Only 70 mi. so the round trips were fast and the skies were busy.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I'm still kickin'.......somewhat. I'm still trying to decide if I want to do the spinal cord stimulator. Reviews were mixed…..Too many cons, and not enough pros. More than likely won't have it done. I'll just live w / what I live with.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning,

Had 116° high yesterday, heading for 114° today in Phoenix east valley.
Is sunny with 108° & 11% RH late morning.

Last night family went to dinner and movie, supposedly my Father's Day gathering; since SWMBO is heading 3 hours south to see her father this weekend. Silly kids didn't bring any presents?  
SWMBO picked the flick; The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard. All I can say is violent, funny, vulgar, somewhat predictable if you saw the first one; and sort of a chick flick. SWMBO laughed her arse off. 
I wanted to see F9, but it doesn't open till after Father's Day. 
Went to one of those brew pub theaters serving bar food. Had a small table in front of the seats, and waiter would refill your drink, or bring more food when he saw the flag raised.  Was fun to hang out with the older kids and their significant others for a few hours. Only had 4 groups, maybe 20 people in entire 150 person theater. So even though the signs said they stopped social distancing in May, everyone was 10+ft apart.

In shop this morning (before it got hot): 
Touched up color match on repaired tool box door, using full sun to help with shading. Needed a touch of amber and burnt umber. Applied 2 brush coats of semi-gloss poly too. Didn't have heavy varnish when received, so 2 coats should be enough. SWMBO will return it to the BIL this weekend as part of her visit.
Will try to get picture when assembled, so we all can see if color match from 200+ miles away worked?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Leveled the top corners on the box..









Ends were a tad high….then flipped the box over…and leveled the bottom..









Don't want it's slips a-showing…









Even sits nicely enough…with the lid on top..









Still have to sand and fill everything…trying to decide IF the lid is a tad too wide…









We'll see….

82 sunny degrees outside, slight breeze…very few clouds…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s a toad fish and apparently good eating when breaded and fried but cleaning is a PITA and there s not much meat. Adding to that stinking to high heaven and being covered with thick slime make it all the less appealing.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sounds like an insult to toads to me.

*CaptK* My money is on the lighting used as to whether the color matches or not.

*Rick* All we can do is be thankful our issues are not worse. I have a friend and a niece who were born with defective hearts. They have both beats the odds, they are still alive. She is nearly 40 and just had a transplant. He is nearly 70 and has been taken off the transplant list due to covid issues with the transplant medications. I'm thankful for migraines bum knees as easier to deal with and not fatal.

Sunny for the next week, the high 70s, into the 80s, with a scorching 90 threatened for Monday. I know it sounds too good to be true for most of you ;-)) but we don't have any air conditioning.


----------



## BurlyBob

So friends here is the culmination of my 10 year addiction to Stanley Hand Planes. Presenting my Stanley #1. She's being guarded by her two big brother #8's. Isn't she a thing of beauty? Seeing her sitting there with the big boys gives me an Idea for the Man Cave Display. I'll have to do more thinking and post the final result. Now for those inquiring! Yes, I did pay way to much! But I'm worth it! If you truly want to know PM me. It's a darn good thing my pension and IRA are doing so well. This one make #54 or 55. I forgot I put a lowball bid on a #3 and won it. That one will be here in a few days. I am officially done hunting and honestly need to thing the herd. So, if your interested in something PM me. I might have one I'm willing to part with.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the rain just quit and the clouds are starting to part. It's 69 and should reach 79 with a chance of rain all day, but it's okay, we need it.

Hey, I just realized we haven't heard from *Grumpy Mike* in a while. Anyone hear from him lately?

*Rick*, I'm glad you stuck your head in the door to say hi. It's always good to hear from you.

*Burly Bob*, I like your new baby. It's cute! It's a plane collectors dream.

*Festus*, I didn't get the heat you sent us. It must have went south just like the storms that *WI Mike* sent my way. LOL It looks like those storms were banging around Mike's house a lot yesterday.

BTW, happy fathers day to all you daddy's. I'll be lucky if I get to see my son with him being so busy. Anyway, enjoy your day. I'm outta hear for now so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

72 STORMY degrees outside….may have a chance to see the Dungeon Creek on the rise….lots of thunder and Lightning and heavy rain…kind of puts a halt to the shoptime, for today….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Woke from morning nap for lunch to find 112° & 11% RH outside in Phoenix east valley. 
Had an 87° low this morning, and was 98° in garage shop, hence the decision to nap after breakfast.
Heading for high of 115° today.

TV weather personalities claim this is hottest day this year, and probable June record breaker/tie for Phoenix.
Since east valley is usually couple degrees cooler than downtown, we will only tie records. Pfft…

Congratulations on bagging your trophy *BurlyBob*.

Nice box progress *Bandit*

Be Happy, Healthy, and safe!


----------



## bandit571

Under a Tornado WATCH until 2300 hrs…..reports of a Tornado was on the ground at Ft. Recovery, OH.

Might be a LONG night..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

99 with 51% humidity, feels like 117. Welcome to the midwest.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a beautiful day here. Headed to the upper 80's.

Just doing a little varnishing on some shelves and bowls. Getting the decks cleared for the vanity projects.


----------



## bobnann

Here in the 716 we started off with a bit of showers in the morning and by noon the skies started to clear. And that was good because it's air show weekend.. The Blue Angels are highlighting the show performing over the Buffalo water front Saturday and Sunday. Sold out instantly, but that's ok I've seen them many times. And the Thunderbirds too!
They are staging out of the Niagara Falls AFB about a half mile south of my home. And I'm right in the landing pattern.
I used to ride my bike to the base when the shows are there. I get some great views right from my deck.
Weekend forecast low 80's moderate humidity, rattling windows, with a chance of burning jet fuel fumes in the air.
I'll try to post some pics if I can.
.


----------



## Firewood

90° and sunny yesterday Dew points are back in the 60's. We had some storms come through the last couple nights. It totaled about 1 1/4". We sure need it.. Today will get to low 80's and by Monday it'll only get to upper 60's.

*BobGnann* -. I love watching the blue angels. They canceled the show for this year. When I was a kid the air show was over the airport. We'd go up there on out bikes to watch. We had some jets what seemed like 20 feet over our heads…. Upside down. What a rush.

Well, I'm late for my walk so gotta go. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Good Morning (las vegas) Saturday Sun!
Projected forecast…..HOT, with a hopeful 1% chance of rain.


----------



## bandit571

66 and a big morning Thunderstorm….

Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl for Breakfast #2…..#1 was..pills…

Morning to ya..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning?

Overnight low was 90°.
Sunny 95° & 20% RH at 8am. 
Will be 100° by 9am, with high of 114° this afternoon.

SWMBO is leaving shortly to visit her father in Sierra Vista, AZ. The repaired tool chest door is returning home with her. Have been banned from working in shop until she returns Sunday evening; due heat and being only parent left to care for the teenager at home. Once he can drive next year, he will be my keeper; and will be 'damn the torpedoes!' on shop time :-()

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

It was 75° and sunny today. Dew points dropped a little so it was quite pleasant. Maybe some storms tomorrow.

All you guys out west, watch yourselves out there in the heat.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was 76° and sunny in WW today. Should be close to 90° tomorrow or Monday. Happy Father's Day to all you poppas! ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out to be a nice day so far, the sun is shinning and the sky is blue. Temp is 70 and should reach mid 80's today. However, with a little good comes bad. We are expecting bad weather to move in late today and even some tornadoes possible. I hope not!

Happy Fathers day to you all.

I made this little cabinet for our local museum for a display they want set up. It's not much, but it was a fun build. It's made of all free lumber. It's not gonna be a "Top 3" award winner but, the museum likes it.


















That's all folks, enjoy your day dads and stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….76 mostly cloudy degrees outside….not sure what the plans are, for today….yet.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there. It's 67° , sunny and calm this morning. A very nice start to the longest day of the year. But like *Don* said, there are storms brewing that may bring some severe weather our way. Stay tuned.

The man cub and his wife are coming over this afternoon and we'll go to dinner with them. Other than that, no plans.

*Don* - Nice cabinet. I'm sure none of my builds will EVER see the inside of a museum. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a nice pleasant morning after the storms. It's a little overcast with a hint of moisture in the air and a steady breeze. The temp is 68 and that's all we're gonna get today. The storms came roaring through last night, one around 9 PM and the other around 3 AM. The early morning one was bad enough to wake me up with lightning flashing everywhere. But, I was too tired to stay awake for the light show and went back to sleep.

We went to my wife's brothers house yesterday along with several other family members and had a picnic of sorts. We had a great time there and, of course, ate way too much. I feel miserable this morning. LOL But the eats were great.

Thanks *WI Mike*, It's not the best in cabinets, but it will work for them. Everyone likes free! That's why it's in the museum. LOL

Today, I hope to finish up on a picture frame for my wife.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Supposed to be a scorcher in WW today. Might hit 90! with 80%. Supposed to feel like 133 according to this https://www.weather.gov/arx/heat_index I don't believe it. It never feels as bad as that chart here.

*Don* That is a nice cabinet. You should go for the top 3. Only 6 or 8 projects a day now, some days even less. It might be on the front page for 2 days. LJ has come full circle back to the beginning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

delete double posted ;-((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started this post yesterday, then walked away in senior moment. 
So two days weather report in one, even if only more silly hot temperatures in Phoenix east valley:

Sunday High was 112° with 11% RH. 
Low was 84°, but it existed only 4-5am before it disappeared quickly.
Was still 100° at 10pm at night. :-(

Monday has cooled down near normal, High is only 107°, hovering ~11% RH.
Have no idea about low temp, as I was sleeping the last 18hrs.

In the #IAMAKLUTZ, chasing shiny objects department:
The temperatures are finally getting to me. With the long streak of 115°+ temperatures, my working window in shop is barely a couple hours from 6-8am. But I am not very good at keep regular schedule, so I miss the time window most days. 
Spent most of Sunday shopping for mini-split AC units for garage. Was trying to figure out a way to make one 'portable' and not leave permanent hole through wall; since this is a rental. Don't have window, or door in garage; so window unit will not work. Have power available, even have vacuum pump plus refrigerant gauge set to enable DIY installation. Pretty sure I have figured how to do it.
SWMBO comes home Sunday from visiting her father, looks at my computer screen to see me shopping for air conditioners. And the fight started….. 
Seems we had this argument last year, and I forgot? oh-oh.
Yes, I am really am a Klutz, as if there was any doubt.
SWMBO decision is am not allowed to spend $1000 on AC to make my tinkering more comfortable.  
The only thing we did agree on was as soon as the last kid is out of high school, we are moving somewhere with cooler temperatures. So have 3 more years living in hell, assuming I live that long.
Hopefully temperatures will stay nearer to 100°, so my shop time window can expand a couple hours?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Don that cabinet makes me think of a late 1800's kind of piece. I really like it. I might even use it for inspiration down the road.

Got my Baby Brother up for a visit from Texas. He's about 6'3" and 325. Me I'm 5'9" and 275. We spent the weekend visiting our best friend from High School. He's got some serious health issues and isn't looking to good. We spent the time lying about each other and reminiscing about all the wild things we did in High School and since then. First and foremost the most common topic. Beer, girls, sports and how stupid were we? I had honestly forgotten several of those stories till we relived them. It's amazing how we escaped the law so many times! But we did and lived to tell about it. Good thing we lived in a very, very rural town with only a city cop and a sheriff who didn't do anything. It was nothing but good times and good laughs. I'm looking forward to the next time we get together. I haven't laughed that much in years.


----------



## Firewood

It's 52° and dark. Especially now that the days are getting shorter again. Lol. We only made it to mid 60's with strong breeze and mostly cloudy skies until tonight. Now it's clear skies.

Like *Bbob* we spent the evening with a very good highschool friend who's visiting from Washington. We went out for a great dinner and some good laughs. It was so good to see him again. Next time we have to head out to Washington to visit him.

CaptK - Sorry to hear SWMBO put the kabash on your plans for the mini split.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Spent most of Sunday shopping for mini-split AC units for garage. Was trying to figure out a way to make one portable and not leave permanent hole through wall; since this is a rental. Don t have window, or door in garage; so window unit will not work. Have power available, even have vacuum pump plus refrigerant gauge set to enable DIY installation. Pretty sure I have figured how to do it.
> SWMBO comes home Sunday from visiting her father, looks at my computer screen to see me shopping for air conditioners. And the fight started…..
> Seems we had this argument last year, and I forgot? oh-oh.
> Yes, I am really am a Klutz, as if there was any doubt.
> SWMBO decision is am not allowed to spend $1000 on AC to make my tinkering more comfortable.
> The only thing we did agree on was as soon as the last kid is out of high school, we are moving somewhere with cooler temperatures. So have 3 more years living in hell, assuming I live that long.
> Hopefully temperatures will stay nearer to 100°, so my shop time window can expand a couple hours?
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Start tearing apart a crusty old Unisaw in the dining room or mount an arbor press to the kitchen table to facilitate bearing replacement on bullet motors in comfort. I bet that might change her tone. I've considered a room A/C where you crack the window ~5" for a spacer plate and exhaust hose but $400 seems steep based on how much time I can spend out there. Conversely when the shed is complete and I run power out there, it could be a good thing. Here we don't have the temperatures you regularly see but we do have wicked humidity.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's got down to 40 last night, Brrrrr! It's now 56 and working it's way up to 64. The sky's are blue with nary a cloud to speak of.

Thanks for the nice compliments on the cabinet. I wasn't trying to make a masterpiece, just something that the museum could use. It was a simple build using whatever I had to make it work. I just hope it works. Ya, I know there aren't many projects being posted on LJ. I think it's because of summer and everyone is out playing in the yard. I'll think about posting it, however that wasn't my intent in the first place. I've made lot's of things I haven't posted.

*Capt. K*, I feel your pain. I think if I wanted to put air in my shop, my wife would oblige me.

*Burly Bob* and *WI Mike*, It sounds like you guys had a good time with your brother and friends. They say "Laughter is the best medicine".

Well gang, I'm gonna go out and make a mess in my shop so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

64 mostly sunny degrees outside…..almost too nice a day to spend indoors….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Cloudy, windy, 104° & 18% RH just after lunch.
Heading for high of 106°. with 2% chance of rain this afternoon.
Radar is showing light rain north and south of metro valley right now. 
Have no idea if precipitation is actually landing on ground?

Supposed to have 20% chance of rain tomorrow, with high of only 98°. But it will be misleading, as humidity will make it feel like same 100+° temperatures.

Low was 83° this morning, so I spent some time cleaning up shop to figure out what is next project? Humidity was 40% this morning, and I didn't last very long being used to single digits.

*Yeti* LOL. Tried leaving a shop mess in house. Have had parts to a PM66 sitting in living room for couple months till recently. I am the house neat-nik. She doesn't care. My wet stones and pond are spread out on kitchen table for last week. SWMBO just takes her meals to her office, or the sofa to eat watching TV. 
Had Worksharp 3000 on kitchen counter for couple days. All I heard was, 'you get to run vacuum when you are done, and what fast food you want delivered for dinner?' 
If I did something really messy, like run router in house, and kick up a lot of dust; the result would be me sleeping in the 6×12 shed that does not have AC for weeks/months. Which means I would need to buy 2 AC units; one for shed and one for shop? Best not push my luck…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bobnann

Wow Klutz that's hot! There was an article in today's Buffalo News where the regional tourism promoters are talking up the idea of folks in the hot zones coming up north to enjoy our wonderful summers. Rarely get above 90 and plenty of access to fresh water activities and cultural heritage. A reverse snow bird trend if you will.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke up to widely scattered dark, clouds you could touch, with strong wind; as a band of rain showers just passed through east valley of Phoenix. Received 0.1" and temperature dipped to 76°, during the brief 10 minutes the storm visited. 
Erie fog like mist was rising from asphalt pavement in street while it rained. 
Not surprising since temp was 92° just before it arrived. :-(0)

Sitting at 87° & 58% in wake of the storm. Wished it had last longer and pushed temps down further in exchange for extra humidity. sigh. Still happy to enjoy a shot of naturally created cold air and smell the rain.
Appears monsoon season has officially started!

Back to bed.


----------



## bandit571

A Sunny 62 degrees outside….pills have been taken, Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl is done (BURP), getting ready to post the Key Safe as a Project….Uncle Charles is bothering my knees, as a "Wake UP!" call….

Morning to ya…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for the high 80's today. Feels muggy outside as we had a nice rain shower last night.

I'm hoping to make some room in my cabinets. Last week I slapped together a couple of shelves in hopes of reorganizing my hand planes and opening up some space to add more stuff. We can never have enough stuff.


----------



## Firewood

It's a cool, cloudy & breezy day so far. They said mid 70's today, but we're still in the 60's. It looks like the 80's are not in our future for the next week or so.

I got the hardware for the blanket chests. I'll get it installed soon enough. I'm still not happy with how the finish is turning out on the lids. I'll put on another light coat later today.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Unusual cloudy and rainy weather today in Phoenix area, has rained off/on several times. 
Received just over 1/4" in last 24hrs.

Cloudy 85° & 55% RH right now. 
Sun is peaking out of clouds occasionally ATM, and moisture is supposed to be moving out of area.
No where near the 99° high forecast yesterday.

Wind was blowing rain into garage the two times I attempted to open door and work; so I gave up.

Today is moving day for my oldest son. He's moving out of his cousins condo into a apartment with his high school sweet heart. My back won't let me carry heavy stuff long distances, which makes me almost useless. So my contribution was use of my truck? 
SWMBO took her carpet cleaner to old place to remove his 'soda spilled while gaming mess'. She is at new place helping set up kitchen. The condo kitchen was furnished when he moved into it, so he needed all kinds of new kitchen stuff now on his own.

Just got off the phone and seems not one of 6 cable TV connections in walls of 2 bedroom apartment are connected to anything. Maintenance person has keys to master cable connections, and supposedly his apt is wired into distribution system. Only using it for internet, but kid is losing his mind at thought of 3-5 day wait for cable installer to show up and fix it. He's angry too as it was supposed to be plug and play. They both are taking online summer classes and needed 'instant on' internet connection to be in classroom sessions.
I hate moving. You didn't see me type this, but glad I am not there dealing with frustration today. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey, We're getting a little rain and small hail. Just checked and this could last for a couple of hours. Love the rain, the hail, not so much.

Spent a couple few hours in the shop. It sure is nice to see less clutter and more open space.


----------



## Firewood

Today was not so great weather wise. It was overcast, breezy and only in the 60's most of the day. Also rained a bit but not enough to hardly mention. Then about 3pm the sun came out and the winds picked up and temps jumped to 77°. Better chance for rain tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

81 mostly sunny, humid degrees outside…..I'm sticking near the AC..

Project is done, hung up on the wall….have to decide what next to make….


----------



## BurlyBob

This is one of the last bowls I'll be making. The side rings were excess that I cut off from other bowl bases. This one is for 'Stick in the Mud'. I'm hoping this is the last coat of varnish. I'm really tired of making these bowls.
I am happy how this walnut looks. It's definitely going to be a one off project.




























Looks like we might hit the high 80's again, maybe even 90. This morning I heard the big reservoir near us is down to 7% capacity. There's very little snow left on the Elkhorns, so those guys flood irrigating won't be doing much for the rest of the year.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 66° calm and clear with rising dew points. We barely hit 70 today - mostly because of the much needed rain we got. Probably about 1/2" or so.

Last night I came down with something that had me in a bad way all night. I broke out in a fever, chills, body aches - even my skin hurt. Kind of felt like I was shot at and missed, ******************** at and hit. Felt somewhat better this morning, so went and got a covid test, came home and slept until noon. Test came back negative. Yay me! Still not sure what it was.

*Bbob* - Awsome looking bowl. Since I don't have a lathe, I may have to get a lesson on how you make those.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last night I came down with something that had me in a bad way all night. I broke out in a fever, chills, body aches - even my skin hurt. Kind of felt like I was shot at and missed, ******************** at and hit. Felt somewhat better this morning, so went and got a covid test, came home and slept until noon. Test came back negative. Yay me! Still not sure what it was.
> 
> Firewood


Sounds like old aging ) I seem to get a sick feeling with dry heaves every month or 2. Only lasts a few hours.

*BBob* That bowl looks good from here. SWMBO should be happy.

WW is turning to a record-setting Wicked World this weekend. Our normal highs will be lows ;-(( Only about 30% of houses have air conditing here, Many of those were put in to save heating costs in the winter; heat pumps, an AC reversed. A few days ago they forecast 99, now it is 106 for Sunday and Monday.










https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/wa/auburn/KWAAUBUR41


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon.

Sunny, breezy, 102° & 17% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for high of 105° this afternoon.
Low was pleasant 78° this morning as sun rose, didn't stay pleasant very low.

More Klutz family drama:
Son called last night, car would not start. Turns key, sees flash of light, and then everything is dead. Not a weak battery, NO battery power.
He's loosing his mind. No internet available with his move, and now; no car to use for work the next day. He was too frustrated to check things I suggested, so went over at 11pm to help. 
Klutz'd for hour in his apt parking lot, only to learn both his battery cable terminals are corroded beyond further use. The battery wiring harness is a maze of long wires, and not easy to replace, so new cable ends are needed. All auto parts stores are closed. 
Came home, packed up Dremel tool and 12v to 120v inverter and took a nap. Visited auto parts as they opened, and went back to his apt. Car port didn't block the morning sun. I roasted getting old terminal bolts cut off, and new ones installed. Tools in sun where to hot to touch without gloves towards end. With two new battery terminals, problem was solved. 
This model year 2000 POS is driving me nuts, and he's only driven it a month now. Taught him how to work on his Mazda the last 4 years, but he acting like the Ford is from a different planet. He thought I was joking when I text'd him a $250 invoice for emergency after hours car repair services. 
After today's fun; kid is getting a Chilton's repair manual, and set of socket wrenches for Xmas.

Of course, the cable installer shows up while I am working on car, and replaces the broken wire. Then kid comes out and complains the wifi router is not working, and asks me how to fix it? Seems he can't find an Ethernet jack on his laptop to test things out? Ka-Boom, blew my top.
Not a good behavior day for papa Klutz.

Smile, you could be having a Klutz day?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to 68° with DP of 68°. Just a tad on the humid side. It's up to 80° now and then sun poked out after a day of rain/drizzle/mist - not in that particular order.

I'm still sitting in the dark since my visit to the eye institute this morning. They did not spare a single drop of that dilating stuff. And then he's got me looking in every direction imaginable while jamming a popsicle stick on my eyeball and shining a beam of light brighter than the surface of the sun through a pupil that's now the size of a grapefruit. I think he used to work for the CIA. He'd sure be good at it.

*WWBob* - Dang that's hot for your neck of the woods. Might as well head south and set up camp with *CaptK*.

*CaptK* - I can't blame you for blowing up. I think I'd do the same thing in your shoes. And yeah, I'd feel like a bag of crap afterwards too.

Stay safe and healthy everyone. And cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Woke up to 68° with DP of 68°. Just a tad on the humid side. It s up to 80° now and then sun poked out after a day of rain/drizzle/mist - not in that particular order.
> 
> I m still sitting in the dark since my visit to the eye institute this morning. They did not spare a single drop of that dilating stuff. And then he s got me looking in every direction imaginable while jamming a popsicle stick on my eyeball and shining a beam of light brighter than the surface of the sun through a pupil that s now the size of a grapefruit. I think he used to work for the CIA. He d sure be good at it.
> 
> *WWBob* - Dang that s hot for your neck of the woods. Might as well head south and set up camp with *CaptK*.
> 
> *CaptK* - I can t blame you for blowing up. I think I d do the same thing in your shoes. And yeah, I d feel like a bag of crap afterwards too.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone. And cool.
> 
> - Firewood


Hope everything is OK, *Mike.* I have known a few with glaucoma. Messes up their target shooting ;-( I have wrinkles on the cent of both retinas. I still test 20/20. The only thing they mess up is spotting .22 holes and 200 yards and shooting iron sights. Half the Schuetzen matches in the aggregate are iron sights.

*CaptK* I learned to wear gloves real young growing up on the farm in southern Idaho. Lots of August days around 100. I'd hate to be the only repairman in the family.

We only got 85 today, 3 short of the forecast ;-) I doubt I will be heading south anytime soon. We will have a few of these scorchers this summer I am sure. Butr 3 or 4 days at a time is better that 3 or 4 months! ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The over 100 is official ;-(( The weather girl moved the broadcast up and over today ;-( The only time Seattle was 100 or above was 103 in 2009. 96 was the 2nd all-time high at 96 in 2017.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Nice weather here.

If you are interested

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE79


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice weather here.
> 
> If you are interested
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE79
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Do you have room for Pottz? He seems to have the worst of it in the lower 48 ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's wet and dreary out this morning. We have had over and inch of rain for the last 24 hours and more is on it's way. The weatherman said we could get upwards of 5" (gulp). I hope it drains off into the lakes. The weather is holding in the high 70's to mid 80's.

I had a heck of a scare the other day. I was cutting some wood on my band saw and BANG! The band saw blade broke and all I heard was a loud bang. Scared the crap outta me. I've never had that happen before.

*WW Bob*, it looks like it's getting warm in your neck of the woods.

*Capt. K*, I'm not sure how I would've reacted to your situation, yes I do. I woulda blew a cork. At some point they have to learn and take the initiative and solve the problem on their own.

*WI Mike*, I hope everything is okay. Eyesight is number one, just ask Rick.

*Burly Bob*, I sure like your bowls. Without pictures, I couldn't imagine what your bowls looked like before, but now. They turned out great. Good Job brother.

Well, I've said enough. The dog has left me alone long enough to peek my head in the door. But, now she's back so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bobnann

Here in WNY it's been a rainy early morning but the rain has stopped and the forecast calls for continued clearing with temps near 80. Should be good for my grand son's graduation from Niagara Falls HS this afternoon.
What started when I first took him fishing when he was four has become not only his favorite hobby but hopefully his life's work. Vinnie will be going to SUNY College of Environmental Science and Forestry at Syracuse University this fall.
He hopes to work in fisheries in the future. You never know how spending time with your kids or grandkids might influence their lives.
It all started with a Tweetie Pie fishing pole that I still have hanging in the shed.
Signed, one proud Grandpa!


----------



## BurlyBob

The heat wave starts today, 92+. Tomorrow 100+ and the same for a few days. There's nothing in the next 2 weeks below 90. I got an email from ODFW that they will be changing their fish stocking schedule to avoid any lakes or reservoirs that will dry up. Believe me that's a bunch around here. Their is also concerns of a toxic algae bloom in several areas and the Snake River. It just don't get no better than this does it.

Here's some good news. I get a little peace and quiet over the 4th. All the women folk are going back to our home town for the festivities. I get to stay here and take car of Daughter's black lab. Should work into a very pleasant weekend.

One small job in the shop this weekend, then it's time to prep for my buddies vanities.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Sunny, stiff breeze has started to blow as it warmed up from morning low of 81°, with 102° & 10% RH at lunch time. Heading for high of 105°.

Supposed to spike over 110° Sunday as another heat wave attacks western states. But like always; as high pressure gets past AZ, it will kick up some Gulf of California moisture. Which (hopefully) generates monsoon activity with 10-15° cooler temp, but more humid weather.

*AJ* - Damn nice weather. Do you have spare room? LOL

*Mike* - Eye doctors are one of my least favorite places on planet. Those dilation drops are fate near death here in sunny Arizona. Even with 2 pair of sunglasses, you can't drive. Best to leave them eyes closed and let someone else drive. Summer time is worst time for eye Dr. visit.

*Bob* - Keep indoors with AC and take care with this heat wave. Heat exhaustion sneaks up on you, and by time you realize you are too hot, recovery becomes long and painful. BTDTGTTS

*BBob* - Nice bowls. You too, need to stay cool as this heat wave passes.

*Bob Gnann* - Proud papa indeed. You did good. 

Did I miss any Bob's? LOL

Depressed this morning: There was major cabinet/furniture shop shutdown, and had an auction today in Sedona. Seriously considered making the 2.5hr drive as they had; 12" jointer, and 3 shapers up for sale. Decided I have enough projects, and need to get rid of couple Unisaw, before I buy more HD shop tools? Summer time prices are usually lowest. Hate to miss that sale.
Plus the temperatures are in the mid-70's up there? 

Puttered around in shop this morning on shiny objects. Cleaned up misc stuff on blanket chest plinth. Made a sketch for motor cover from sheet metal on PM66 and measured available space options for mounting the VFD.
Enough babble, time for food.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Don* No AC here. Most houses don't have it. The house is shaded enough that solar power is not possible. Those 120-foot fir trees are worth their weight in gold this weekend ;-) The fan feels good ;-) Good you didn't have any injury with the bandsaw. I have had a few surprises working in the trade. The worst was falling off an 8-foot ladder onto a concrete floor. I think a laborer I saw in the corner of my eye running around cleaning up the site probably knocked it out from under me.

5" sounds like a flood! ;-(

*GBob* Sounds like your grandson has a secure future planned. We have one that will graduate next year headed into structural engineering. He and his younger brother have been getting college credits for their level in math all the way through high school.

*BBob* Too bad that toxic algae can't be controlled. I was on the board of an HOA around a lake 40 years ago. We had algae blooms. Nitrogen fertilizer is a major cause. The algae killer is toxic to fish. No win situation ;-(

We got a lucky break today. It topped at 95.5 instead of 98 ;-) and 44% humidity.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's another wet, breezy morning. We got another 1 1/2" of rain last night during a bad storm. We had tornado warnings out for our county. I was out on my porch spotting until it was over. It was warm and very muggy when the storms hit which is a great formula for Tornado's. When it rained, it came down in buckets. And more rain today and for the next 5 days straight.

Lucky me, today I get to go to a "baby shower". Grrr. I'd rather stay home in the shop or watch golf. I can't wait, not!

Well, that's all folks, the dog is whining for me to let her out. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.

Started out day with 81° & 23% RH at sunrise. Was pleasant weather to start some shop time.
But nice faded away as by 10am it is 100°. Forecast 111° high this afternoon.

Shop update: Tinkering mostly?
Refined and glued up 2 drawers for blanket chest plinth, and installed 1-1/4" OD 25lb pull super magnets for retention. Need to make some metal back up plates for the small 4mm screws on handle hardware. The heads sink too far into soft cherry wood.

SWMBO and I are going to movie this afternoon. 
This time I got to pick title - F9, of course. Booked reserve leather recliner seats with Dolby ATMOS surround sound. The low frequency 'bass' drivers built into seats put the explosions under your arse and help keep you awake.

*Don* Quickest way to get uninvited to baby shower is ask whether you need to bring your own hose, or if they one you can use to spray the baby. If that does remove the invitation; Ask what color bathing suit you should wear, or are you showering naked? Worked for me in past.  YMMV

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's headed to the upper 90's maybe even triple digits.

I made some riser blocks for my friend I visited last week. Seems I may have made them to tall. It could be a little problematic cutting them down. I'll figure it out I always do.

WWBob, that Algae bloom in the Snake is caused by agricultural run off up river. With this heat it's only going to get worse. I'm headed up to Anthony Lakes tomorrow for some fishing. ODFW 1200 Trophy Trout in there last week. I need some for the smoker.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today will be the record for this date by a few degrees, not 104 ;-)) The other stations in the area show the same as mine, under 100.










That industrial farming is taking a toll. The agricultural runoff in the Midwest has created a dead zone with algae sucking all the oxygen out of the water the size of Connecticut. When I was a kid most of the family farms were organic; manure for fertilizer. Today it is all chemical. One of my uncles farmed dad's place after he retired. He grew corn silage. He treated the soil with Reabore (SIC?) Nothing would grow there for 5 years except corn. No cultivation needed.

The Snake River aquifer is being drained by all the crop circles irrigated by wells. It will be dry in 40 years according to an article in the Nampa Free Press a few years ago. They are trying to divert the Snake and other rivers to refill, but they are in a losing battle with the replenish being no more than 10% per year. The next century will be interesting! ;-((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, it's about 80 out right now and it has been partly cloudy all day. Only had one small shower today and no downpours. But it was muggy again today. It was so muggy, the concrete in the shop was sweating. I hate it when that happens.

I was watching TV and decided to come in here to visit you guys. Nothing on tonight that interesting. Same old re-runs. I finished my Jeep project today. Sometimes when I get close to finishing a project, I tend to hurry at the end and then I make crappy mistakes. It shows in this project. But, it's not bad for the first time. I'm thinking of doing it again only making it out of pine and will paint it OD.



























It took me two weeks to do this thing because the parts were so small and tedious to work with. Like I said, it's ok but no Top 3 Award for me.

I won't be checking in tomorrow so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 63° and the DP finally dropped below 60. But it'll start going back up tomorrow. We only made it to low 70's with all the cloud cover. The last couple days brought us a couple inches of badly needed rain. Might get some more in the next couple days.

I feel for you guys under this hot spell out west. Hopefully it'll break soon.

Put the lids on the hope chests. I added some soft closing lid stays to one of them, but it seems the lid is too heave for them. GRrrr…...

*Don* - Nice build on the jeep and trailer. My FIL made some toys like that eons ago. I still have his books with the plans. Maybe someday I'll give it a shot.

Well, I'm spending more time checking my eyelids for holes than I am typing, so I'm calling it a night.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday Morning!!!

Crashed early, then woke early as wind is howling outside, gusting 25+mph. 
Still dark, with a low (??) of 87°. Not a low temp in my definition. 

Forecast high on this glorious Monday is 107°, with 5% chance of rain.

The next 7-10 days will be like a broken record. 
Highs just over 100°, low temp in lower 80's, coupled with higher humidity and a 10-20% chance of monsoon rain storms. Sure hope we get some moisture. Be nice to play in the rain showers this week. 

*Don* Nice jeep. I don't see any mistakes. Looks perfect.
Just right amount of detail too. Enough to reinforce the model outline, not enough the kids will be banned from playing with it.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

81 mostly sunny degrees outside…

Monday? Leave it at that….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last day of heatwave, 108, but we probably won't hit 100. Gotta love those tall firs on the west side ;-)) Our temps peak at 2 PM. SeaTac hit the 104 yesterday at 5 PM. KING 5 meteorologist says the chances of another heatwave this summer are extremely small ;-) Several thousand without power since the heatwave started. Winter outages are ok, can put more clothes on, but can't take enough off in heat ;((

*Don* Jeep looks good, I can't find any errors either.

CaptK, I would not call 87 a low either ;-(( Maybe a medium?


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a hot one today. Made it to 101 at my house. Looks like more or the same tomorrow.

Drove up to a higher elevation lake today for some fishing. We got several bites…Mosquitos. No trout. In fact the mosquitos chased us off the lake.

Back in the shop tomorrow.

Don, that's a delightful jeep and trailer. Looks far to intricate for me.


----------



## Firewood

It's 68° and cloudy. It's been mostly cloudy all day. But the sun peeked out just enough to push the temps to 79. Then it dropped back to 75 humid degrees. We got a bit of rain today, but barely a bit. Better chance for storms tomorrow.

*WWBob* - That is a scorcher for you. I saw Portland hit 114°. An all time record for them.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* every day is new records all over the state for the last few days. We maxed out at 99 here at the house. Seattle hit 108. Tacoma was about the same. I'm sure the concrete and asphalt added most of the degrees above ours.

*BBob* I'm wondering what happened to our mosquitos. We used to have quite a few in the evening around the yard. They seemed to have disappeared. Wonder if it has something to do with dryer summers. The dew used to make a car look like it had been rained on overnight, but they are dry in the morning now.


----------



## bandit571

74 sunny degrees this morning….pills taken…..Jimmie Dean Breakfast Bowl for 2nd Breakfast…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob, DEW, what in the world is that? I haven't seen any of that for months.

We're definitely hitting triple digits today. I opened up the garage doors to get the shop cooled down a little. Pretty darn sure I'll be done by noon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hot and humid the past several days, I think only one or two days the past week we didn't make it to the pool. Rain finally showed up early this morning and it's been a heavy, ongoing mist until a little after 11am. I finally picked up all the maple I cut on my mill I had strewn around the backyard hillbillifying it (more than usual) to the point my wife started to care. I may need to work on my drying technique a little, apparently just laying some (thin) boards the yard and letting the sun beat down on them right after milling & 2 days after felling, isn't the best approach. The yard had a few spots in it where the boards & slabs were lying but this morning's rain already has them disappearing.

The next few days look like milder weather with much cooler temps Friday and >50% chance of rain so I'm probably safe to cut the grass later today without worrying it getting scorched.


















Nailed it!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

73 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Okay gang, I'm officially a wimp here. I gave up working in the shop at 94 degrees. I hit the store and bought a 6pack.
It's now 104. This totally sucks! But the beer is good!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Okay gang, I m officially a wimp here. I gave up working in the shop at 94 degrees. I hit the store and bought a 6pack.
> It s now 104. This totally sucks! But the beer is good!
> 
> - BurlyBob


That makes me a sissy. Only 86 here today ;-0 I'm in front of the fan. #1 left shoulder is still useless ;-( Saw Dr yesterday, new pill to try and physical therapy, but it is 2 weeks out ;-( #2 too hot ;-( I did go grocery shopping in the noon heat at 82.


----------



## Firewood

It's 77° with a DP of 70°. The sun is finally out after a day of on and off rain. And when it was on, it was ON! I dumped 3" out of the rain gauge. Things are starting to green up.

Stay safe and healthy and cool and dry….
....and full of sawdust


----------



## bobnann

Ok repeat pic but I couldn't resist, thanks to BBob. My grandkids spent most of the afternoon in the pool at my backyard. High around 90 high humidity made it feel pretty sticky. Today's beverage of choice was lemonade with lots of ice and a little "flavoring". That would be a taste of bourbon.
Nothing like you folks out west are experiencing.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sadly , I'm out of beer and it's still 104. What's a fat man suppose to do?


----------



## Firewood

Ummm…
Buy a case instead of a 6pak?


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 92 degrees today…has "cooled" back down to 78….but, IF you open the the door to go outside….it is just like walking into a wall…...a smelly, sticky, HOT wall…..

Out of Gin, out of Tonic Water (diet, no less)...and not a beer anywhere in the house…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Party cloudy, breezy, normal 101° high, with 19% RH in Phoenix east valley. 
Had a 15% chance of rain all day. No rain fell.
Radar has serious thunderstorms in mountains to north and NE of metro valley. 
Flash flood warnings posted in Flagstaff, and a few other places.

Started morning off with 82° and 40% RH. 
Was OK in shop, if maybe a sticky start to the day.
Spent several hours fitting hardware handles, magnet catch, and adjusting fit on slides; for the blanket chest drawers. Seems like I spend more time futzing with hardware, than working wood with most projects?

Only fabrication left is to fit the lid, and install lid hardware.

Then it's time for sanding!! I just love sanding. Super fun sanding in 100° heat while wearing a respirator and long sleeves to avoid possible problems from sweat mixed with wood dust, while listening to shop vac scream in my ears. OK you caught me, No it's not that much fun.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

OK,
After years of reading all the post that has been on our thread, I can honestly say that I've established the fact that all you Norfers like your alcohol…..don't matter what it is…..beer, hard liquor, etc. Myself…..I don't let it touch my lips….but I've been known to "funnel" down a half a beer w/ pizza or Mexican food….Maybe once a year…....(

I'm still alive and kickin'.....I don't get on very much anymore….I grew tired of LJs….!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for the low 100's.

I'm finishing up a project for a friend. Riser blocks so he can get off his couch easier. It's tough to see him in his condition. He was quite a jock back in high school. At least these blocks will make his life a little easier.

It's suppose to cool down a little the next few days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump Day! 
And 1st month of summer has almost passed?

Sunny 102° with 24% RH outside. Pleasant 76° inside. 
Heading for high of 103° today.

Some gulf moisture has been drawn over Arizona, but the Phoenix metro valley is not getting any of it. Foothills on far far west side of Phoenix had some rain, but rest is in higher elevations. 
Better to show a picture? Try this 48hr rainfall total plot of state:









That big white/grey spot without any color is lack of rain in Phoenix metro valley. 
Flagstaff (on south edge of San Francisco plateau in map) has 67° with strong thunderstorms raging this afternoon. Payson (about 70min NE of valley) in Tonto Nationational forest is in the middle 80's, and seeing monsoon rains too. Sure wish the monsoons would visit us in hell?

There is hope. Monsoon season just started two weeks ago and has another 2 months left on calendar.
And something to make you go Hmm…
Did you know Phoenix receives more than 60% of our annual 12-14" rainfall each year, during monsoon season? That is why they call it a desert…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I never thought I liked gray days. Onshore flow has precedence I WW ;-)) 12K ceiling. 75F ;-)) of the 80 forecast. 3 feet of snow melted off the top of Mt Rainier in the heatwave.

I'm with you on booze. Rick. Migraines and arthritis rule the day ;-(( I wasn't so narrow-minded in my younger days ;-))


----------



## bandit571

cooled down to 77 humid degrees outside….rain showers this morning….mostly cloudy right now…

Boss wants Supper via The Colonel ( KFC Family Pack) this evening….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's finally cooling off after hitting 102. Thankfully it's suppose to cool down tomorrow.

I did finally got the riser block project done. Tomorrow some cleaning in the shop.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's warm and dewy, if that's a word. We didn't get any rain yesterday here in my home town but, it came down everywhere else. We were under a drought situation there for a while, but I'm sure that's been erased by now. The temp this morning is is 67 and it's supposed to only get up to 73. Now that's nice weather!

Thanks you guys for the nice words on the Jeep. I got the plans out of Wood Magazine. But, I wasn't crazy about some of the things on the Jeep, so I changed them a wee bit. The trailer was all my idea. I had to look at some of my old pictures of utility trailers to get a better idea on how to make it. I did make it a little bigger than I should have. Next time it will be about an inch shorter. *Burly Bob*, the parts are really tiny and hard to cut on a saw. I wanted to throw them parts a couple of times.

*Rick*, it was good hearing from you old friend. Ya, I get tired of LJ after a while but, I still like to read what's going on with the guys on here. My idea of a perfect road trip would be to go to each of you's shops. Now that would be a grin. I figured I'd do something like that when I went on our Alaska trip next summer but, my wife wants to fly to Washington. Boring!

It's funny you guys talk about drinking beer. I had one about two months ago. I used to love it, but I can't handle it anymore. I love an ice cold draft Bud Lite in a frosty mug once in a while though.

Well, that's all I have for now gang, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a pleasant 67° with clear skies , a light breeze and dew points falling from low 60's. Like *Don*, it will be a very comfortable day today. We'll be up to the 90's by the 4th though.

*Rick* - I know what you mean about getting of LJ. I don't do much beyond my posts right here and maybe scanning page 1 of the most recent posts to see if anything piques my interest. I hope you pop in every so often to at least say hi.

To be honest, I'm only a seasonal beer drinker. Only in the summer and rarely more than 1. Never cared for the hard stuff. I do enjoy a glass of wine in the evening though.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….69 cloudy, WET degrees outside the window….may have to go hide out in the shop, after Lunch…
And see IF I can build a box from just these ..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a bit cooler today and might hit the mid 90's. Looks like nothing but mid to upper 90's for the next two weeks. I'm getting primed to start the next project.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 76° F and partly cloudy with the lowest base at 2100 feet.

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 76° F and partly cloudy with the lowest base at 2100 feet.

*Don* I considered trying to visit a few LJs and stopping at a couple schuetzen matches and the Friendship, IN National muzzle loading Assn event when crossing the country and touring the east coast but SMBO didn't really want to sit around doing nothing ;-)) I can't say as I blame her. We had full 4 months as it was. Spring was delayed. We left in late April. All the campgrounds that were supposed to open on May 1 were still in ice and snow. We had a family reunion and my 50th high school in late August, so that set the time limit. Otherwise, we might still be touring;-)) The gun laws in NJ and NY made carrying an antique single shot target too risky. Denver is so bad either the Single Shot Rifle Assn or NRA advised not passing through there on the freeway. They advised detouring around the city limits.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Sunny, light breeze, 101° & 22% RH. 
Heading for 104° this afternoon.

Broken record on rainfall prediction. They forecast 15%, I say snowball's don't land in hell. 

Woke to find partly cloudy, 82° & 58% RH. Kinda muggy compared to normal. Usually when we see 50%+ RH, rain is not very far away. Not this time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Must of had a Gulley-washer last night….even the Dungeon Creek was on the rise…









That ain't a shadow….that be water across the floor, heading for the floor drain back in the corner….

77 partly cloudy degrees, right now…


----------



## BurlyBob

Thankfully we got a bit of relief with the cloud cover and a dabble of rain. Just enough to make it muggy. I really don't like those angry clouds over the Elkhorns, they mean lighting. In these dry times we truly don't need any lighting. Here's hoping for more quiet weather tomorrow.

My best always.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Gang, I was just watching Stumpy Nubs about making marking knives. He's using a kit from Narex. It looks really simple and fast. I'm definitely going to order a couple. He's buying them thru Taylor tool works. Thought you might want to look it over.

My Best,
bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning fellas. It's been so humid lately, but today we are getting a break. It's only supposed to be 84° today and low humidity. It's the perfect day for me to spray paint.

I don't have time to look at LJ anymore. I just get on to chat with friends here and on stumpy thread. Next month I'm going to Michigan to a barbecue for the sawmill group I belong to. Don, where are you located? I'm going to Harrison.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and chilly with a nice breeze from the north. The temp is 66 and should make it to 72 today. It's going to get warm over the weekend with highs in the 90's.

Worked in the yard all day yesterday. Trimmed a few trees and my bride worked in the flower garden. She's been saying she would do that since we moved in but hasn't happened til now. LOL I got a lot accomplished yesterday. I have a few more things to do today and I will be done for a while.

*FF Bill*, Harrison is about an two hours north of me. When are you coming this way? My bride has plans on going to Tennessee next month sometime.

Well, it's time to let the dog out again so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…63 mostly sunny degrees outside….and…it is a FRIDAY!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 64°, sunny with DP in low 50's. A very pleasant morning. Highs will be in low 70's.

Heading to Woodcraft and Rockler this morning. It's great having both within 15 minutes away.

No yardwork for me. The only part I miss is dragging deadfall to the fire pit where I could watch it burn while contemplating all of life's twists and turns. Very therapeutic.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Finally got the contractor here to fix the dent on the front of my garage. They'er out there now fighting off the yellow jackets. Better them than me.

It's cooler this morning, headed to the mid 90's again.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Fry-day!

Cloudy, overcast, 94° & 40% RH mid-morning. 
Heading for high of 102° this afternoon.
One word best describes it, Yuk!

Lots of moisture across state. 75% of Phoenix received some rain overnight. Some areas reporting 1" in rain gauges. A ridge line between Deer Valley and Paradise Valley on north side had 2" locally. Nothing on my side of town so far. Best odds for 'snowball's chance in hell' rain event is in next hour, then again just before dinner time.

Klutz family drama event #99741: 
Picture frame the story - Daughter is a fragile drama queen. She is being forced to move out of her rental house by August, as owner (her cousin) wants to sell it. She lost her Dad recently, and was barely coping with tragedies at hand. What's new?
Daughter and her BF of 4+ years broke up. They seemed happy last I checked, had been living together for 6+ months, were looking for new place together, even making plans to move to Pacific NW next year. BF suddenly decided it was over. She's a complete wreck, thinking world hates her. Not eating, sleeping, or functioning. SWMBO packed a bag couple days ago, and is staying with her to help get back to normal. After 2 days, she did manage to get her back to work and it helped knowing other people still love her. One guy even asked her out on a date.  
My youngest son, wife's rescue mutts, and I are living large without adult supervision.  
SWMBO works from home, and has not missed any work due ordeal. 
Told wife she gets a week to fix this the her nice way; then 'boot camp drill Sargent', 'take no carp from anyone', step Dad (me) is going to stay with daughter. Often the mere thought of me getting actively involved in emotional affairs, scares the kids into proper mid-set; and things improve dramatically. 
Hopefully repeats itself this time.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Bbob - Is that the dent your neighbor put in your garage about 2 years ago?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, that's the one. Surprisingly we got a really good match on the paint. This crew though, Whew! The employment pool must be getting thinned out of the really quality folks. They've been at it for 5 hours and are finally close to wrapping things up. They only had to pull to pieces of metal, cut the replacements and hang them. They've had to make 4-5 runs for other tools. On one of those trips the lead guy left his cell phone on the bumper and lost it somewhere. What can you say but, Whew! I've also had to loan them a few of my tools, go figure. At least it's getting done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I will be there from the 2nd thru 7th of August. I'm gonna do some fishing in streams up there for a few days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Did Bill just say there is a party at Don's place 1st week of August? 
Wahoo!

Oops, count me out. My son's school starts back up end of July. 
Seems I miss all the fun stuff.


----------



## Firewood

Dang. I can't make it to *Don's* house either. Sounds like it's gonna be a good one too!

59° at the moment. DP is 46, so probably another chilly one by morning. Made it up to mid 70's just like they said (for once). Tomorrow it's going up to 90°.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Thanks *FF Bill* for advertising out little party. Unfortunately I might be out of town that week. Shuck, I'm gonna miss my own party. If you get the chance, the AuSable River is a nice one to fish in. However, you can't go wrong with any of them. If things change, I'll let you know.

Overcast and chilly but the weatherman says no rain today. I hope he's right.

Stay safe and healthy my friends, I'm off to the golf course in about a half hour.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

72 mostly sunny degrees outside….was a good day to be out & about…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Stamped "VAUGHAN U.S.A. 62" BLATZ MILWAUKEE'S FAVORITE PREMIUM BEER

Anyone remember opening a can of beer with one of these?

Part of a $3 Tool Chest Yard Sale find.










Top and the 3 drawers all had a few toys inside…

Spent the last hour…Honey-do List said "WE" had to clean out the front door's coat closet….that hadn't been done in…5 years…. filled 6 LARGE trash bags….plus two clothes hampers full of stuff to be washed…

And…not a beer in the house? May get a B EE RR U N in a little bit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW warming up. low 80s for the next week with a thin onshore flow to filter Ol' Sol ;-)

I doubt if I can make it to *Don's Party * either. GAs is up and I will wear out my knee braces trying to go that far ;-(

I remember those *bandit*. It was the pits to be stuck without one ;-((

*W*ater *W*orld doesn't make the list of rainiest states ;-) https://www.traveltrivia.com/rainiest-states-in-the-u-s/YFD72QGEQAAHK1EO?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1303576843


----------



## bobnann

Another beautiful day in the 716. High around 80 very low humidity. Went for my cardio walk in the town park and noticed some old planes flying overhead. So I said I should check this out. I was getting bored so I figured maybe I might enjoy a ride in the country.









And there you go, a great ride above Niagara County in a T6 trainer plane.. The Commerative Air Group was in town at the Niagara Falls Airport and they featured the B-29 Superfortress, the B-24 Liberator, the P-51 Mustang among other aircraft. Please support this fully volunteer group dedicated to restoring, maintaining, and most of all flying these incredible pieces of our aviation history.
Go for a ride. I guarantee you won't be disappointed!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! 75 SUNNY degrees outside, heading for about 90 this afternoon.

Was supposed to mow the yard, TODAY…..too dang sore from yesterday. When it gets above 80 degrees outside, I tend to have trouble with the heat….been "downed" a few times….


----------



## Firewood

Happy Independence Day everyone. At least I don't have to worry about that being offensive to anyone here.

It's 75° and the DP is 69°. Winds are 12 mph and skies are just a little hazy. They are predicting 91° today and tomorrow.

I finally caved and did some yard work this morning. We spread 15 bags of mulch in the front yard.

BobGnann - It looks like you had an awesome ride in the trainer. Looks like it would be a blast.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy 4th!! 3800-foot onshore flow ceiling filter is holding the temp to 64 @ 1030. It is heading up to 13k later today. I doubt we will make 80 today. They are predicting possible smoke from Canadian wildfires but the onshore flow has the upper hand now. Hope it holds. We don't need smoky 100° F ;-( I'm going to go get some filters for the AC unit just in case; open window. ;-)) The WA/OR smoke season is a bigger threat any day.;-((

BobGnann - That does look like a fun adventure ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Independence day everyone.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob G. You Lucky Dog. I totally love those old WWII warbirds. The P-51D and the P-38L are my all time favorites.

I love to get a ride in either or just let me sit in one for 20 minutes.

I took my daughter to the airport in Boise. On the drive back, down in the canyon it hit 102. Crap o' Dear! Those are temps only Captk and Grumpy Mike should be reporting here. I'm much better as living thru sub zero that this heat.
Ya'll can have it. Give me more snow!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I took my daughter to the airport in Boise. On the drive back, down in the canyon it hit 102. Crap o Dear! Those are temps only Captk and Grumpy Mike should be reporting here. I m much better as living thru sub zero that this heat.
> Ya ll can have it. Give me more snow!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


I'll vote for that too! ;-)) I remember helping dad around the barnyard on a sunny winter day. I got too hot and was in my shirt sleeves. I was curious about how cold it was, seemed too warm ;-)) It was just above freezing ;-))

We didn't make 80. The onshore flow thinned out up at 38,000 or where ever it was. Sort of like a light fog up there. No cloud cover but not quite clear either. Wonder if the weatherman even has a name to it? ;-))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Give me snow!!!!! 
Close my eyes, tap my heels together threes times; Give me snow!!!!! Give me snow!!!!! Give me snow!!!!! :-(0)
Shucks, no change…..

Sunny, 99° with 38% RH; so it feels like miserable dripping wet 105° in Phoenix east valley this afternoon. 

Most of metro valley had some rain late yesterday and overnight, some areas reporting 3/4" and local street flooding. But again mother nature hates me, as the east valley missed the fun. I got barely enough to rearrange the dust on truck, and rain gauge was dry this morning.

Started off morning with 82° & 55% RH. Shop was still 90° when I opened the door. All I did was trade heat for moisture when door opened. Not being used to high humidity, makes for short work time. I last an hour before need to come inside and cool down. Did some sanding on blanket chest, and worked on router jig setup for some beading want to add to box the 2nd outing.

+1 Nice photo *Bob Gnamm* 
Military aircraft are fun. Prefer warbird's like BurlyBob.

Funny story about me and military aircraft?
At one point in my career, worked on mfg of military avionics and electronics. Can't say what kind or for whom; due security clearance limitations. But I can share that in late 80's, won a random drawing to be test co-pilot in an F15 trainer. What a ride. Have a faded Polaroid of me with upside down horizon and twin tails behind me stashed in a box. It was not a free ride, and bordered on insanity. The purpose of co-pilot was to switch cabling between several avionics black boxes during flight testing. Needless to say the test flight plan required violent max G, and max vibration maneuvers. Got to love them afterburners.  Like most substitute test pilots, lost my lunch when we landed, despite being purposely medicated. Was not able to walk normal for 30+ minutes afterwards either. That taught me a whole new respect for military jet jockeys, and that I prefer propeller aircraft more than jets.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Our temps here peaked at 86° but the humidity made it feel like 90. Our #1 son came over with his wife and MIL. I grilled up some chicken and veggies for an early dinner. It was a great day overall.


----------



## bobnann

Thanks guys for the great comments about my impromptu aerial adventure. About 10 minutes in my pilot told me to take the control stick and he would show me how to make some gentle turns. Then he said "Ok I'm taking my hands off the stick and you're in control". So I actually flew the plane for about 5 minutes. Nothing crazy just a few turns left and right, a little up and down. More fun than a barrel roll full of monkeys!









Three years ago in a B17 above Buffalo. Flying in those old prop planes is a blast!


----------



## Firewood

There was a time when I'd have given my left testicle for a ride in a fighter jet. I almost got a front seat ride in a cobra gunship before I left Germany, but a broken arm put the kabash on that. Oh, well.


----------



## bandit571

My Late FIL served as an instructor for B-17s during WW2….before serving in North Africa…mustered out as a Master Sargent.


----------



## bandit571

Swanson TV Dinners on a C-141….

Hopping in and out of Hueys…..sometimes BEFORE the skids hit the ground….never got to ride in a Blackhawk.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday, again..leave it at that…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 79° clear and breezy. Humidity is 65%.

Just finished my morning walk. Cut it a little short as I had new shoes and didn't know how well they would behave.

Why do people on motorcycles think I want to listen not only to their obnoxiously loud motorcycle but the music they are blaring twice as loud so it drowns out the sound of the motorcycle???

Stay safe and healthy (and quiet) everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The temp is 76 and rising to who knows what anymore. I can tell ya, it's muggy as hell. Nary a cloud in the sky and it may produce rain later today.

I hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend. I sure looks like* Bob Gnann* had a nice one. I'm jealous! I would love to fly in a B-29 or maybe a B-17. That would be cool. My flying was restricted to a Chinook carrying a 105 howitzer. And, I only did that once, but it was fun. What an experience.

I played golf twice this weekend and then finished it off with boat ride with the step son and his family on the lake they live on. We went to watch fireworks last night.








I'm the fat guy in the middle. Look at all the boats behind us and we were in the middle of that crowd. It was fun and I enjoyed it immensely. The picture doesn't do justice for my bride though. I think she was concerned for our ankle biter fur baby. LOL

Well, that's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What a wonderful Monday! ?

Woke to cloudy skies, with 86° & 50% RH. 
Grey skies and moist sticky air in SW desert at sunrise, WTH?

Have 89° and 42% RH a few hours later.

Clouds are supposed to clear as we head for high of 104° later today, with continued chance for monsoon showers.

Klutz drama #99751:
Son has been complaining he hears water dripping inside his wall, and keeps him up between gaming sessions.
The AC condensate drain line is clogged, and the back up pan drain 8ft high on wall outside his room is raining water down the wall. We called landlord 8-10 weeks ago, and no one has come to fix it yet. Can now feel moisture blowing out ducts near AC unit with all humidity.

Sooo… what better weather day for this klutz to climb into the attic and attempt a fix?
I must be crazy…..
Installation clowns did not leave a coupling or or clean out connection. Pulled a secondary plug on condenser and several gallons dropped into catch pan. 
Only choice was to drag 100 ft of air line to side of house, attempt to blow the line clear with compressor. No way to know what kind of critter/crud I blew into our AC condenser? Appears fixed, as water is no longer dripping from overflow, there is constant stream from drain line. Little angry that I didn't need to crawl around in dusty cellulose filled attic to find there was nothing I could do up there. :-(0)
But at least is was a good morning for attic work, if such a thing exists. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Little angry that I didn t need to crawl around in dusty cellulose filled attic to find there was nothing I could do up there. :-(0)
> But at least is was a good morning for attic work, if such a thing exists.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


CAptK, As a moderately experienced attic guy, there is no good time to go into the attic! Doing primarily commercial and industrial, I did not make many trips in, but they were too many ;-((

The last few years before I retired there were a lot of comments about how far down the quality of work had fallen in the last couple of decades. Sounds like that installation is a prime example.

Woke to 60 outside and 70 inside. 70 has been nice recently, but his morning SWMBO was all bundled up and it was chilly. Humidity in here is about 55%, the same as it has been. Headed to 78 today so we won't have to start the furnace ;-)) Noon and 4000-foot ceiling onshore flow is yielding to Ol Sol.

Have a great Monday. Every day is a holiday when retired ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 95 here this afternoon. I've been staying inside out of the heat.

Trying to decided if I should go to Boise on the 10th for a meeting about Greater Idaho. The county commissioners have a meeting about it on the 14th and I've got jury duty on the 15th. I'm pretty sure I'll get kicked out in the first few minutes. That is if they don't move the case down the road. I won't know that till the last minute.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

89 mostly sunny degrees outside, which is why I am sitting inside by the AC…..appears that the Triple Hs are here…HOT, HUMID , and Hazy….

Slept in to just past noon, today….long night. Didn't feel the least bit guilty about sleeping in, either….Perks of being Retired….the new definition of RHIP…...Retired Has It's Privileges….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hurricane Elsa is just west in the Gulf of Mexico. So far just rain. I'm ready to put down the hurricane shutters if need be. They will be down when we go to bed.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, calm, 104° & 12% RH in Phoenix east valley at lunch time.
Seems we are drying out for couple days as we head for high of 107° today?

+1 RHIP *Bandit*. Something must be going around? Slept in till noon also. LOL 
Only negative was missing my morning shop time window from 6-9a.

Klutz drama update: SWMBO has returned home. Daughter is doing better. Scumbag BF moved out his stuff, and she has entered the angry phase. 
She found a apt to move into when her house lease expires in Sept, and has something to focus her energy now. It's same complex as my oldest son resides, thanks to SWMBO. Not sure how that is going to work out? :-(0)
Daughter has a GF staying with her as she stumbles through the phases of grief. The two of them went trolling in university bars on Mill street last night. I think she will be OK. Not sure about the guy she supposedly kicked in groin, when he wouldn't take no for an answer? 

Klutz family sitcom continues another day …..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We made a start on the vanity cabinets today. It was getting hot and I made 2 screw ups. A good place to stop for the day.

It's headed to 98. So it's seems stopping at 96 was a good idea. Time for some more ice tea.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 61° cloudy, foggy and 100% RH. Raining north of us. We may get some later today. We got to 90° yesterday before the front came through and dropped temps to the 60's where we'll stay for a couple days.

*Petey* - Welcome aboard. So far Elsa looks to be mostly a rainmaker, but good to be cautious.

*CaptK* - Thanks for publishing the next chapter of the Klutz family drama. It's never a full moment. LOL

I finally settled on a lid stay and have the blanket chests fully assembled. All that's needed is to add a layer of cedar closet liner to the bottom. I'll probably add a tray to each one and will throw those together over the next couple days.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, we have a chilly start to the day thanks to a cold front that moved in yesterday and with it, rain. Yes, we got some rain but, probably not as much as the folks up north. It rained last night a little, just enough to make the grass grow some more. The temp is a cool 76 and will only move up to 80 today.

Welcome *Peteyboy*, I hope you can stay a while and enjoy the company we have. There are a bunch of good guys here. I hope things turn out well for you with Elsa. I have many relatives in the FT. Myers area. I'd go there if I could afford it. Our "Creative Father" *Rick* would welcome you but, he is feeling a little under the weather lately.

*Capt. K*, thanks for keeping us informed.

Boy, I have worked all weekend on my web site and Etsy store. Etsy, screwed me up on my payment for two of my products. I never was sent a message to update information on my credit card that receives the funds and deposits the same into my bank account. So, I've been dealing between my web site, pay pal, Etsy, and square trying to find the funds until I stumbled on it. It's all cleared up now but, what a trip. BTW, I think I'm gonna can Etsy. They take too much of my money for what they do. What do you think, *Festus (Mark)*?

Well, I don't want to bore you with anymore of my misery so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

While much of the country is suffering from heat waves, I have 42 degrees this morning and some fresh snow on the mountains above me. Forecast high today is 56 degrees.


----------



## bandit571

83 mostly sunny degrees outside…chance of rain, later..

Triple H in effect.

The Boss says she NEEDS to go to the store….guess I had better get moving….


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sunny and in the high 80's - low 90's today here in western Colorado. My sweet corn is about 6'6" and just starting to show tassel. Yay! Just hope no big wind comes along : (


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

85 WINDY degrees outside….Thunderstorms all around the area….and…Farmers are trying to get the Wheat crop in..

Just another July summer day…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy HUMP day!

*AJ* Thanks for sharing. 40-50°? 
I will be there as soon as I can…. 

Sunny 104° & 18% in Phoenix east valley at lunch time.
Heading for high of 109°.

Was 90° with 28% RH at 7am went I ventured into garage shop. 
What a way to start a day in shop? But I decided last night, had to make some progress on blanket chest while humidity was tolerable. Lasted ~4 hours, chased inside by 102° temp, and dry cracked skin from dehydration created standing in front of shop fans.

Managed to scrape/plane/sand 3 sides, and add some flutes to corners. PIP?








Still have one end to finish, could not push myself to keep going on forth side. 

Also a good idea to quit as SWMBO mandated no cussing for next two hours. She was going to be on conference calls in her office that shares wall with garage. See, I dropped ROS sander on my foot this morning, and she sent my son to check on me, due the verbal abuse I gave that sander.
#IAMAKLUTZ

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sticky doesn't explain how it feels here. Typical for the area this time of year though. Higher temps will probably be coming soon. Feels like 98 right now.


----------



## BurlyBob

You all remember that bird house I made out of a piece of Birch. I moved it this year and we've finally had a pair of birds successfully nest in it. Looks like the second round of young are about to pop out. I figured out what I did wrong with the first location. It was getting hit with water from the sprinkler. About 2 weeks ago I finished a second bird house and have it hanging in an adjacent tree. No one is showing any interest it it yet.

I did get the first face frame down. Tomorrow it's on to the next one although slightly larger.


----------



## bandit571

Have yet another Thunderstorm rolling through the neighborhood…imagine that….going to be a noisy night.

Ice and rest for the right leg….see the Doctor next Tuesday. Cuts my shoptime down to 1 hour per day…one trip down the steps, one trip up.

May get another Blog entry done, instead….


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit…









#1 End, Tongue & Grooved into the 2 sides..no glue, yet…waiting on #2 End to dry…









Maybe tomorrow,eh?


----------



## bandit571

73 mostly cloudy degrees outside…quite a few thundershowers went by, last night

Errands to run this morning..and ONE Yard Sale

Going to start saving up for the first Weekend in August…5th-8th..is The World's Longest Yard Sale….6 states long…MI to GA…..down the Rt 127 corridor…. YES, it is ON for this year…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny day in hell today. 
UV index is extreme. Never would imagine that could happen in a DESERT! 

Have 107° with 28% RH, so it feels like 111° just after lunch.
Heading for high of 109°, which will be pleasant - if you're made of lava.

Have a few clouds in area, and forecast has 20% chance of rain this afternoon?
Which will of course deprive me of rain, but happily bring the humidity up; just like last 2 storms.

Yes, I am having a grumpy kind of day.

Woke up late, and found 98° outside. 
So like a good Klutz, raced outside to work in the shop before it hit 100°.
Finished 4th side of blanket chest, shop thermometer read 105°; as I crawled into house looking for AC and lunch.

SWMBO has instructed family that we seeing Marvel's new movie; Black Window tonight at theater. Has booked reserve reclining leather seats again. Was ordered to take a nap this afternoon, so I don't sleep in theater. I never argue with SWMBO when it comes to a nap. :-(0)
Time for Zzzzz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K. I refuse to pay theater prices for left wing movies. If I really need to watch them I'll wait 6 months at RedBox. But I'm a skinflint.

Any of you watched Stumpy nubs building marking knives from a Narex kit. I just ordered several and will post the results. I've got a nice piece of wenge that should make a really nice looking knife handle for a few of them. I've also got some interesting walnut scale and burl wood I might try. I've always wanted a nice marking knife, now I'm going to have several. I've also got a crazy idea for a folding box to hold them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, topped at 71° F and partly cloudy after the overcast burned off about 1. I was careful not to cool the house with my nighttime AC unit, fan in the window ;-) SWMBO is still cold and bundled.

I don't do movies. Can't hear a word they say with all the sound effects. Closed-captioned or forget it. Waste of time unless SWMBO has a special one she wants to see. I chauffeur ;-)

*BBob* Are the knives going to be special purposes or all about the same?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I'm pretty sure these are just marking knives. We'll have to see when they get here and I get them done.
So far Taylor tools has been wonderful to work with. I was offered a 10% discount if I finished the order that day. Somewhere thru the process of adding another knife kit I lost the discount code. Nonetheless I made the order and emailed them about losing the discount order. Today they emailed me and gave me the discount. They sure seem like a reliable company to work with. Pretty sure I'll do business with them in the future. Also shipping for my order was free. Always a bonus!


----------



## Firewood

It was another overcast chilly day. We only got to 63° today. The sun finally peeked out right around sundown. Tomorrow promises to be a little better.

One of the pull out shelves in the kitchen came off the rails today. The plastic rear mounts cracked letting the rails splay out so the drawer track just fell off of it. The crap they use for the cabinet back was stripped out and I couldn't get the screws to hold so I had to add a strip of real wood to fasten the new mounting brackets. Needless to say it took longer than it should have, but the slides are in working order again.

I don't mind going to the movies, but if I can't get one of those recliners, forget it. We haven't gone in a long time. When we do go, it's always on $5 Tues.

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

> Capt K. I refuse to pay theater prices for left wing movies. If I really need to watch them I ll wait 6 months at RedBox. But I m a skinflint.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I'm with you all the way BBob. All the way.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….62 cloudy degrees outside…Uncle Charles for a WAKE_UP!!!! call.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Mostly Cloudy this morning and 48°


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny with excessive, unrelenting, and unbearable temperature continues in Phoenix east valley.
109° & 22% RH outside. Feels like 113°. 
Heading for high of 111°.

Slim chance of afternoon rain, but it jumps to 65% chance at dinner time?

Despite rain in area, still expecting another overnight low near 90°? 

Understand the comments on going to movies. 
Like Mike; If I can have reclining leather seat, I will not go.
But have to understand:
SWMBO is big female super hero fan. If there is female super hero type in a movie, it is required viewing on opening night for her. She asked for Wonder Women TV show DVD box set for Christmas back when DVD movies at home were still common. Best to let her have her female action heroes. Happy wife, happy life.

Spoiler time: Movie had some funny, lots of action, mostly girl on girl villain/hero fighting. Men are always the bad guy. Lives up to online hype of being Me Too movement film. Sort of felt like an all female version of Jason Bourne legacy? Worth watching when it hits streaming services, or if SWMBO insists watching it. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bobnann

A dull grey cloudy day here in Niagara County WNY. On again off again drizzle with high only about 70. (Sorry Klutz I feel your pain). But today was also the first day of the Ten Mile yard sale in Lewiston, NY. Too many garage sales to cover in one day, but got few good finds.









A Record 311 (35 dollars), a Stanley #80 scraper plane (14 dollars). Both in like new condition. And a 3/16" bead plane Ohio Tool Co circa 1910 (7 dollars). And nice bundle of Wenge also. Hopefully more good finds tomorrow.









And I got home just in time to see the B29 Superfortress fly over my house. I'm in the landing pattern for Niagara Falls Airport and NFAFB. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that's cool!
Wish it was cool here! I think it was 95 today.


----------



## BurlyBob

My day started out pretty crappy, had to fix the toilet first thing. There's a pun in that somewhere. Then had to fix the front door handle. After that I pretty much accomplished nothing except staying out of the heat. It made it to 93. Tomorrow it's triple digits.

Any of you guys hear or see about the big earthquake in Ca.? It was a 6 pointer. There have been about 3-4 dozen after shocks. The big one was closer to the Nevada border south of Reno. They're still getting aftershocks.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a pretty nice day weather-wise. It started out at 55° with a DP of 55° when I went on my walk this morning. So RH was 100%. It topped out at 72° and mostly sunny.

The blanket chests were about done until I couldn't leave well enough alone. I need to add a couple more coats to the lids as I Had some areas that didn't buff out very well. I think I may have zoned out and over buffed a little? I was going to build a small tray for them but Deb is trying to talk me out of it. Still contemplating it.

*Bbob* - I haven't heard anything about the earthquakes but haven't had much news on lately. If it keeps up it might be time to buy some beach front property in Nevada?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW hit 80 today, mostly sunny. Supposed to be in the low 80s for the next week. Wish I could send a couple of days to CAptK. Not trade, just send as a gift ;-)

*BBob* I heard a mention of the quake, but no damage was reported. I expect we will have millions of aftershocks when the coastline drops 6 or 8 feet ;(

*FF Bill* That propane study saying it will pool and layer with wind lower than 3 mph has been determined to not apply except in an industrial situation. Convection currents or most any wind will dissipate it to inert concentrations from nonrefrigerated spills; however, it still can pool in low areas and behind barriers. The engineers I talked to cannot explain situations with fumes pooling that happened to me and a friend or a case in Wyoming where it went into a crawl space and blew up a house killing 2 and leaving the 3rd in a nursing home for the rest of her life. Anyway, slightly better than I thought, but still dangerous.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Busy weather night for Klutz house, 

Had a storm pass over a short while ago and dump 1/4" in 10minutes. Big 2"+ diameter drops hitting ground when it started. The neighborhood was filled with kids laughing as they ran out to play in ran. 
All I noticed was it was still 105° outside at ~9pm, as outside became a sauna.

Strange weather pattern from normal. The moisture was in hills ENE of valley, and winds changed pushing it SW. Only the south eastern most areas metro valley is experiencing the weather this time. Guess mother nature got tired of my complaints?

Right now the same thing is happening again, only much stronger winds are blowing dust. Can barely see street light out back door. Trees are bending over in pain, have to be 40+MPH wind gusts. Phone severe weather alert just popped was well. Zero visibility dust storm till midnight. Duh, Little late phone.

Lightning and thunder visible in distant NE, and radar shows nasty thunderstorm cell(s) passing over the house during next 2 hours.

Despite the potential for damage from the severe conditions, it is nice to not have same old boring hot weather for couple hours. :-(0)

Update: Dust is being washed away with heavy rain now. At least an inch of water running down street towards the green space park at end of street (which is our natural flood control plan - flood the low lying neighborhood parks). Temp has dropped to 78° during the rain storm. 
Just checked severe weather alert and supposed to be 3/4" hail and 70mph winds reported in the storm?
Wow.

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's sunny and a wee bit chilly out this morning. However it should prove to be a nice day as the temp will rise to 80 today. Right now it's 67 and mostly sunny with a few scattered clouds. The forecast is more rain tonight and the next 4 days again. If this keeps up, I'm gonna look like a prune with all the water that we've gotten so far. LOL

I had to take the wife to get an Endoscopy yesterday. While there, she got her throat stretched. She's got a sore throat now and today we get to go to have an MRI of her knee. Loads of fun.

I like a good movie, mostly history type of movies. I missed the one with Tom Hanks in Greywolf. I can't seem to find it anywhere. But, I hate spending the money to go see one in the theaters except like *WI Mike*, Senior Tuesdays are the way to go. A friend, who worked in the theater business, told me that the movie theaters don't pay much for the movies they show, they make their money on the impulse sales of candy, soda and popcorn. He used to get me in free, all I had to do is show my badge, but I had to buy my own popcorn.

*Burly Bob*, I just watched Stumpy Nubs' Video on making those marking knives. I've never had one and would like to give it a go. Looks like fun. Thanks for the info on those knives. Lord knows, I have a lot of scrap I'd like to use up for something instead of kindling for a campfire.

Well, I've bored you guys enough, so I'm heading out to get my wife taken care of, (boy that sounds awful). So stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

68 mostly cloudy degrees outside…scattered sprinkles. Be a good day to hide in the shop….might just do that, after lunch…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the high 90's today.

Don, I ordered 4 of those knife kits. I scrounged up a piece of Wenge which should make for nice looking handles.

I've got the USGS earthquake page saved in my address book here. It looks like that swarm of earthquakes is calming down. I searched for some news about it last night. One article showed video of pretty good sized boulders strewn around on a highway. I've never experienced an earthquake, only seen them on TV.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

High 90's in western CO today. The wind, well ummm, it did come, laid about 1/3 of my corn over pretty good but it has since stood back up. yay! Next it will be deer and raccoons taking their shots at it. If they don't get it, the bugs will have their day. Oh well…

As I am planting a row, I figure one seed for the deer, one for the raccoons, one for the wind, one for the corn worms, and one for us. At the end of the season, I usually get about that from the patch. : )


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made something! Well,something that's not painted. 
My aunt asked me to make a knife block for my cousin. This is made of walnut and jatoba. It wasn't too difficult to make, but it was time consuming. I don't know if she was expecting to pay $100, but that's what I'm charging. I finished it with a little bit of boiled linseed oil.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bob WW I'm not surprised about the propane. That doesn't make me like it anymore or want to have it in my house. I'm still all electric.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, mostly sunny bumping 80 at 79° F. Had to go to Lowes and Home Depot to trade in a wrong-sized furnace filter that is rated to remove smoke from the air if we need it and return a can of spray lacquer. SWMBO is refinishing a small table. I started spraying the lacquer but the can was squirting ;-( I made 3 or 4 passe3s before I realized this is not gonna verk! Hopefully the squirts will blend with the spray ;-)) I hate getting old, fat, slow, and losing my mind ;-( 


> I ve got the USGS earthquake page saved in my address book here. It looks like that swarm of earthquakes is calming down. I searched for some news about it last night. One article showed video of pretty good sized boulders strewn around on a highway. I've never experienced an earthquake, only seen them on TV.
> - BurlyBob


You'll be fine without the earth-shaking, trust me ;-)) We have had several, but the only one that did much damage in the area, none here. In the late 80s there was a small one centered in Des Moines about 7 miles north. I heard it coming. I hollered to SWMBO and the kids, "Earthquake coming!" Within a few seconds, I saw 2 or 3 waves about a foot tall pass through the house. I expected damage, but there wasn't any. It was about a magnitude 5 or 6 as I recall. In 2001, the day after rotary cuff surgery the 6.8 Nisqually came. I was sitting in my chair facing 5 months of recovery. I couldn't even use the mouse on my computer! The house started to shake. It kept shaking, and shaking, and I thought I'd better get out of here, I had about enough of that. Seems like a minute or more, but was only about 20 seconds. I can't imagine what the 3.5 to 5 minutes of the Cascadia will feel like! ;-(( People walking in Spokane will be k knocked off their feet. A guy I know who went to school with SWMBO was walking to school when the Seattle quake of 65 hit. A wave came from behind him and threw him about 12 feet into the street. On the hill about the town of Chehalis he said it was spooky seeing the trees waving with their bottoms moving back and forth and the tops stable. The director of FEMA or the USGS was quoted in the New Yorker, I believe. A few years ago saying, "Everything west of I-5 is toast" when asked about the magnitude 9 Cascadia Subduction Zone quake. It will be 1,000 times more powerful than the Nisqually and Seattle quakes. 
Baker is in good shape. https://www.usgs.gov/media/images/2018-long-term-national-seismic-hazard-map

I studied earthquake retrofitting and design. I concluded the house is not worth the expense due to the design with too many big windows and a 2 car garage door. The lucky break will be the extremely stable soil we are on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

googled it: According to the FEMA director responsible for Oregon, Washington, Idaho and Alaska, the operating assumption is that* "everything west of Interstate 5 will be toast."*

Kaku said the *Cascadia zone is more dangerous because it can muster 30 times the energy than the infamous San Andreas fault.* Furthermore, according to seismologists, certain plate activity will lead to a much more catastrophic effects.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/titanic-earthquake-tsunami-overdue-wipe-portions-pacific-northwest/


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another hot day in Phoenix.

Few clouds, 112° & 24% RH just before dinner, feels like 116°.

Despite receiving over 1/2" of rain last night, overnight low was still a warm 88° this morning.

Weather forecast for tonight is similar to last night. 
The mountains to NE of valley have had thunderstorms this afternoon, and 60% chance of thunderstorms descending on valley for couple hours after sunset.

Been fighting unusual migraine issues off/on for last 36 hours. Started before weather changed, so can not blame the rain. Haven't been able to figure out the trigger this time. Wife is having similar problems. Worried I pick up something at movies, but I don't dare blame her, unless I want to sleep outside in 116° shed. 
Spend my time lately either; taking drugs, eating something to calm stomach from the drugs, or sleeping off the drugs. Occasionally read LJ or watch TV trying to stop thinking about more drugs. Trip-tans and anti-inflammatory gives ~1hr pain free out of every four, so it's not time for ER visit just yet. 
May go get Covid test if this continues. Migraines suck.

I like the knife block *Bill M* $100 seems steep price for family. They are only $24.95 at Bed bath and Beyond. Maybe offer a price of $50, or one full day of labor spent bucking logs on saw mill. 

CA Earthquakes?
Not to wish a poor fate on anyone, but sure wished the big CA earthquakes would stop fooling around and finally drop the big one everyone is expecting. Be nice to have pacific beach front property here in Arizona. LOL

Update: 
Went outside for 1st time today, and saw this mesquite tree ripped out across the street in neighbors yard.








Seems last night the 70mph wind happened on my street? 
Surprised one of the Palo Verde in my corner yard didn't suffer the same fate. Quick walk around block, and most of tall trees have leaves shredded off top branches. Several tall cactus had stalks bent over too. 
Guess last night's storm was worse than I thought? 
That mesquite tree is only 10-12" OD, and has knotty/twisted trunk classic to mesquite from urban yard; or might be looking for chain saw and asking neighbor if I can have free wood?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob WW I'm not surprised about the propane. That doesn't make me like it anymore or want to have it in my house. I'm still all electric.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


WE are all electric too.

At least natural gas raises and blows out rather than settling in low pockets. None of the "experts" have any comment about me walking away from one of those petroleum vapor fires on a still day remodeling gas stations. An Ironworker was taking a torch up to cut on the canopy. When that first spark hit the ground, *BOOM!* right where the electric code says the hazardous atmosphere is. There were no barriers or low places to keep it there. No wind to blow it away.

One day I had a fire under a gas pump. Normally, just slap it with your hand and it would be out. Lots of pumps leaked in those days and the soil under the pumps was flammable. There was a guy pumping gas into his truck on hte next pump. I slapped it and it did not go out. I grabbed a handful of dirt from the other side of the piping and it flamed up! I went for a fire extinguisher. When I got back, the guy was still filling his truck watching the fire! ;-)) The wind was probably blowing 20 mph that day. There were still days I refused to work on the pumps if they would not allow them to be shut down. Normal was do everything hot proior to OSHA.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Monsoons hit Phoenix tonight. East valley got worst of it.
Rcvd just over 1/2" of rain in back yard, which is probably little low due wind being blocked by house. 
Couple of stations ~1miles away reporting over 1" during the 1-1.5hr long storm. 
Steady 40+ mph straight line winds, with gusts reported over 60mph.
Lots of thunder and lightning within this storm cell. Was an intense storm even for a monsoon cluster.

Here is a photo taken out front door during storm tonight:








Base of that Palo verde is 9+" OD, with each limb over 4" and it is folding over like grass. The bend is worse than pictured as it is being pushed towards house too. Couple of times a gust made the branches tough the ground but camera was not fast enough to grab it. 
Low light camera on Samsung S20 came out decent for long aperture time with only 60watt bulb hanging off front of house?

For those keeping track, that is just over 10% of my annual rainfall total in ~24 hours. :-(0)

It's now quiet, dark, with 80° & 69% RH outside.
Temp is supposed to climb to 88° before the sun even rises; all thanks to the concrete jungle. 
.


----------



## bandit571

69 mostly cloudy degrees outside…working on Breakfast #2…Uncle Charles is "visiting" my right leg….from the knee down…


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the low 90's today. We've got the grandsons coming to spend a few days with us. Things are going to be crazy around here. Love them to death and sure hope I survive.

We've got a couple of forest fires around here. A friend from back home was on one and said the trees were so dry they just exploded. Not as much smoke in the air as yesterday. We could use that rain CaptK's getting minus the wind. Like I said a while back. The snow on the Elkhorns, yeah..it's all gone.


----------



## bobnann

Cool 70 degrees with some light rain in the 716. Kinda boring compared to what else I'm hearing about here, but I'll take it. 
Heading over to friends to play some bluegrass music this afternoon. First time in over a year to sit around and do some picking with these folks. Not a bad way to spend a rainy day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

10:AM 50°, mostly cloudy, high of 59.

Bears are raiding squirrel nets.



















Moose are on the move too.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bobnann

Good Lord that moose HUGE!


----------



## bobnann

Good Lord that moose HUGE!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening?
Mostly sunny day with breezy afternoon. 
Have high of 108° & 24% RH, feels like more moisture than it shows, reminds me of a sauna outside.

Clouds are building and turning gray as sunset time approaches.
But only 15% chance of rain tonight, unlike 60-70% chance last couple nights.

More trees came down in last nights storm. During a short drive to store, saw limbs scattered on road, plus crews trimming trees from median with limbs partially blocking lanes. Seems the high winds attempted to uproot the poor little Palo Verde I showed yesterday, as I found this today:








A week ago, I removed 20% of limb mass as it hanging over driveway hitting cars, and knocking hats off as you walked on sidewalk. In hindsight, guessing landlord might have lost the tree if I hadn't trimmed it back.
Still a little worried if the next storm comes from same direction, now that ground has some moisture and has become softer. hmm…

Nice photo's *AJ*, thanks for sharing. 
This is what I see in that moose picture:








When is moose season? ;-)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good evening?
> Mostly sunny day with breezy afternoon.
> Have high of 108° & 24% RH, feels like more moisture than it shows, reminds me of a sauna outside.
> 
> Clouds are building and turning gray as sunset time approaches.
> But only 15% chance of rain tonight, unlike 60-70% chance last couple nights.
> 
> More trees came down in last nights storm. During a short drive to store, saw limbs scattered on road, plus crews trimming trees from median with limbs partially blocking lanes. Seems the high winds attempted to uproot the poor little Palo Verde I showed yesterday, as I found this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A week ago, I removed 20% of limb mass as it hanging over driveway hitting cars, and knocking hats off as you walked on sidewalk. In hindsight, guessing landlord might have lost the tree if I hadn t trimmed it back.
> Still a little worried if the next storm comes from same direction, now that ground has some moisture and has become softer. hmm…
> 
> Nice photo s *AJ*, thanks for sharing.
> This is what I see in that moose picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is moose season? ;-)
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


When ever, the meat shortage gets worse.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was mostly in the 60's today except for a brief moment when temps touched 70°. It was mostly cloudy, so that didn't help too much either.

Spent a little time in the shop adding finish to the lids of the blanket chests. Then Deb and I started clearing out more clutter that we'll probably never use.

*AG* - Nice pics of the wildlife. Looks like that bear is about to drop a big one on your car. Hope the sun roof is closed. Around here, if you hit a deer with your car, you get to keep the deer. Up there if you hit a moose, does he get to keep the car?

*CaptK* - If you hadn't trimmed that tree, it would be firewood by now for sure. Might want to put in a couple steaks until that ground stabilizes.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

78 today. I began to think I overloaded MS Excel with too many formulas to analyze a month's wind. I found finally the typos. Getting too old to add 2 and 3 digit numbers totaling 500 ;-( I wonder how the electronic generation will find errors since they normally use calculators in math class?

Nice pics *AG.* The bear up the tree reminds me of a guy I knew who shot the wrong bear. There are so many bears here he was going to his hounds barking "tree." He came to a tree with a bear up in it and shot it. He started dressing it out but the hounds did not show. Sometimes a treed bear will come down and move to another tree and the hounds follow. The hounds still barking "tree' to he followed the sound and they had a bear treed ;-))

*CaptK* Looks like the tree reached its limits. Our 120-foot firs are "wind sailed" every decade or so. The arborists climb up and thin a few branches and shave the branches out as far as the chainsaw will reach to relieve pressure. I ask about them coming down in the 9+ earthquake. They said trees normally survive quakes ;-)

*Mike* SWMBO has decluttered a lot, I need to join her. Get the "shop" to where it is functional!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good evening all. It was mostly in the 60 s today except for a brief moment when temps touched 70°. It was mostly cloudy, so that didn t help too much either.
> 
> Spent a little time in the shop adding finish to the lids of the blanket chests. Then Deb and I started clearing out more clutter that we ll probably never use.
> 
> *AG* - Nice pics of the wildlife. Looks like that bear is about to drop a big one on your car. Hope the sun roof is closed. Around here, if you hit a deer with your car, you get to keep the deer. Up there if you hit a moose, does he get to keep the car?
> 
> *CaptK* - If you hadn t trimmed that tree, it would be firewood by now for sure. Might want to put in a couple steaks until that ground stabilizes.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


Many time the moose does get to keep the car. If the car wins, the salvaged meats go to the low income families via a list they can sign up for.










Now when it comes to trains, the train always wins. It a shame but we kill a lot of moose up here with trains.

https://www.nytimes.com/1985/03/02/us/around-the-nation-alaskan-train-kills-24-moose-in-one-night.html


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

73 cloudy degrees outside…had a thunderstorm roll through a little bit ago…off-n-on sprinkles now….

The Logan County Fair is this week…the Fairgrounds are here in town. Means it will rain most of the days, this week.

Monday…leave it at that…


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, the marking knife kits arrived today. The handles will be around 4" long when finished. I ordered 4, one of the smallest and largest in addition of two mid sized. I've got a scrap piece of wenge and padauk I'll use for the handles.
I'm hoping they look decent.


















It's finally cooling down, with all the smoke in the air from forest fires it did not heat up like it was suppose to. There's a good sized fire in southern Oregon, close to 80,000 acres. It's the biggest cause of the smoke we're getting.

The grandsons are keeping us pretty busy. They wore out my daughter's lab. It stayed at her house to sleep.
Tomorrow is another adventure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 80° F.

*BBob* I scoped out the knives and Stumpy Nubs. Curious to see how they turn out.



> Now when it comes to trains, the train always wins. It a shame but we kill a lot of moose up here with trains.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1985/03/02/us/around-the-nation-alaskan-train-kills-24-moose-in-one-night.html
> - AlaskaGuy


Lots of deer and a few elk doing that here. They usually do not come inside, but they have the right-of-way just like cattle and horses on rangeland. La Grande, Oregon where my LB lives is open range. The city limits do not change the status. People who do not want cattle grazing on their lawns are surprised it is their responsibility to fence them out ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Many time the moose does get to keep the car. If the car wins, the salvaged meats go to the low income families via a list they can sign up for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when it comes to trains, the train always wins. It a shame but we kill a lot of moose up here with trains.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1985/03/02/us/around-the-nation-alaskan-train-kills-24-moose-in-one-night.html
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Mythbusters did an experiment to see if you could buy a road legal car that would with some degree of consistancy be able to drive under a moose torso taking out only the legs leaving the car occupants with a greater degree of survivability. Turns out a GT-40 was about it and those work poorly for regular commuter vehicles.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I hit a deer one night near Enterprise, Oregon. She jumped right in front of my pickup. All I saw was the top of her head a fraction of a second before impact. She bent the bumper and broke the grill. If we had been in a small car, she would have come through the windshield.

High bright overcast this morning. Ceiling at 27K with ol sol being a tiny bright spot. Supposed to hit 85° F but I doubt it, maybe 80° F. ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

79 partly cloudy degrees outside, chance of rain later..

Doctor's visit….Watchman has a leak….tests tomorrow, and again next month….hopefully, they do NOT have to go back in there again…once was more than enough.

Might get out the routers after Supper….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

7-13-21

Almost 12:00 noon. 58 degrees, a little sun comes and goes.


----------



## BurlyBob

93, windy and lots of smoke. The big fire in Southern Oregon is over 201,000 acres. There another 168,000 acres burning northeast of us. It's looking like another the start of another bad fire season hear.

I went to buy an 8' 2×10, then at $37! I decided to make do with what I've got on hand. I hear prices are coming down…Where?


----------



## Firewood

Upper 70's today. We did get a little rain, but nothing to help with our drought condition. Took a little walk with Deb this evening and weather was perfect.

*Bbob* - I too heard prices were falling, but haven't seen it yet. Thankfully, I don't have a need for any construction materials.

*Bandit*- I sure hope the leak won't require more surgery. Keep us posted

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BlasterStumps

The wind came again and it rained like a cow going on a flat rock. Oh well, I figured it would. My previously 8' tall corn patch is a bit sorry looking this morning. : (


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thunderstorm shook me out of bed this morning just before sunrise.
Had 72° & 95% RH to start day.
Rcvd just over 1/8" of inch so far, and still have sprinkles falling.
Expecting a cloudy day, with a high of only 100°?

*Bandit* Praying all goes well with watchmen. Keep the chin up. My mother had 3 devices implanted over nearly 2 decades. 1st one battery died, 2nd one developed a leak, and the third lasted longer than she did.

*BlasterStumps* Sorry to see your corn was 'blasted'. Can not resist a good pun….. 

*BurlyBob* Wildfire smoke is no fun. Most of the AZ wildfires are slowing way down thanks to monsoon moisture in area. Not every site has seen rain, but news reported fire folks are less stressed as humidity increases. Monsoon always brings new lightning strike fires, but so far we have been lucky and most get rained out short time later.

Garage was 95° & 30% before I opened door this morning. 
Holding at 83° & 65% as it attempts to release some heat.
Didn't sleep well last night. Try as hard as I can to work, just sit in shop chair staring at rain drinking my tea? 
Hands are too stiff and slow to be comfortable to work in shop without more sleep. :-( 
Time for a snack, morning meds I forgot, and then a nap; probably dreaming about AC in shop again. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

77 partly cloudy degrees outside..

Corned beef hash for lunch….added Onion and Black Pepper….

Might need to clear off my bench?









ya think?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 97 today with smoke. I haven't checked on the fires yet.

I'm headed to the courthouse for the commissioners meeting on my county joining Idaho. It should be interesting.

These grandsons are keeping us on our toes. These little guys are like that pink rabbit. They run full throttle from daylight till dark!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

48° and mostly cloudy. Some rain overnight. Might break 60° today. Humidity 81%

BlasterStumps, That a shame about the corn. I know the feeling. Our garden is harassed by moose all the time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

The county commission was underwhelming to say the least. The leader of the effort was on a Skype type deal. The county commissioners came off as pretty lukewarm and pretty put the ball back in organizer's court. But it was the first discussion about it, so only time will tell. I did have the opportunity to visit with a writer from The Federalist. He was doing a story about this effort. Another young lady and I gave him quite a bit of background on this whole issue.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got to 81° today before the storms blew through and dropped temps to upper 60's. It's now back up to 70, but more storms are on the way.

We took another load of our kid's inheritance to St Vincent de Paul. Then we went and picked up another load of mulch to spruce up the planting area out back. Yeah, I live in a condo. No, I shouldn't have to do this. Don't get me started.

*BlasterStumps* - I sure hope your corn bounces back for you. It'd be a shame to lose it all.

*Bbob* - That's some initiative you guys are undertaking. I read possibly 22 out of 36 counties are looking to move to Idaho. That means Oregon would lose some US house seats in the process, so under our current administration I see it as a no-go.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's already 75 at 0800 so it's gonna be a hot muggy day, but not as hot as the 94 from yesterday. Clouds and some rain/storms will keep the temp down a hit. Still, not nice to be outside. We took dads new to us boat out on Tuesday. Got a few fish even, but we were just happy the boat ran well. It's a 2003 Lund with a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke. I finished the bookcase/desk I've been working on. I'm happy to have it out of the garage.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding hot outside….87 sunny degrees….walk out the door, and the heat just hits ya….like a furnace..
1st coat?









As for what is sitting on top of the can?









I believe this is called a Church Key?

Have a bunch more coats to do…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, 69° F, high bright overcast, no smoke, onshore flow won again. The news reports we are on track to set a new record for wildfires ;-( In the 90s WA burned <100k acres mostly in the east side of the Cascades. The new record will be close to a million with half in Western WA ;-(( This chity will not enforce fire code. FEMA and insurance companies should not have to mop up the mayor and council's mess!

*BlasterStumps* Sorry to see your corn blown down. When I was a kid, silage corn was grown for volume. Stocks were 25 feet tall. There was never any wind damage except on the few outside rows of the field. Only wind damage was to wheat, barley, and oats if the field was being irrigated or the wind storm came within a couple days after. If that is a regular issue, planting in a more square similar to farm fields may help or shorter varieties.


----------



## Firewood

Had another storm roll through last night. I heard the rain and thunder, but didn't wake up from it. All together, we got about half an inch of rain. Some areas reported over 4". Today was mostly overcast and mid 70's.

I'll probably tackle the mulch tomorrow. It was still drizzling this morning and by the time it stopped another shiny ball had my attention.

*Bandit* - Another nice little box there. What's this one going to be used for?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thanks Topamax, I appreciate the info about the corn. Yes, I might have to revise my garden area so that I can plant it in more of a square patch. It was just too tall for this time of year. I knew we would get bad wind. Some of it has stood back up. Maybe in a couple more days it will all be mostly up again.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to rain shower in Phoenix east valley, cloudy with 76° & 89% RH right now. 
Rain has stopped. Just below 0.1" received in a short cloud burst.
Parts of metro valley have had 2in of rain in the last 48 hours since I last posted, while I've not seen 1/4" total.

Heading for high of 100° again today. Has felt more like Florida than SW desert this week thanks to humidity.
Even when it is cloudy and measures 90° outside, it still feels like 100°+.

Been a low energy week for me. 
Best I managed was the mowing lawn, spraying for weeds, and replacing a few light builbs. :-(0)

Glad to see folks are making progress on projects.

*Bill M* The built-in project turned out nice. Curious, What finish did you use on it?

Box *Bandit* strikes again! Using a clear finish without the usual brown stain? Color me amazed. I like it.

+1 *Blaster* needs to plant corn in a square, not a line. The 1st 3-6 rows are always planned as sacrifice to animals or weather on farms where I grew up. Not an expert on farming, but I did spend couple teenage summers de-tasseling corn while working on a tree farm for landscape mogul before corn/hay was ready. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little hazy out this morning but comfortable temps at 71 but, it's supposed to rain and the temp will fall to the mid 60's today. Just right for frogging around in the shop.

WOW, it's been busy around here lately with mini trips to everywhere. The last two weeks have been busy with trips to doctors, kids, relatives and so on. Today I'm staying home for a change. Yay! Yesterday was the longest. We took a trip to Sault Ste. Marie (pronounced Soo Saint Marie) in the upper peninsula. We crossed the Big Mac and rode a ferry to Sugar Island to see my wife's aunt who lives on the island. We stayed and visited for all of 2 hours and came back home. We traveled around 600 miles for a 2 hour visit. It was interesting to say the least but, I'm not complaining. We left at 7:30 AM and got back home around 10:30 PM. It was a long day.

*Burly Bob*, what advantage is it becoming a resident of Idaho? Just curious.

*Blaster*, that's sad looking corn. I hope it all turns out well for ya.

*FF Bill*, Nice bookcase. Of course you do nice work anyway. Good Job on it.

*Bandit*, nice job on the box.

Well guys, it's time to boogey out to the shop and make a mess. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BlasterStumps

My corn is trying to stand back up but still has a ways to go. Problem is that now is when the tassels are releasing the pollen. It was spilled all over the plants so I took my generator and leaf blower out there and gave it some help pollenating. Neighbors probably were all wondering what in seven shades of purple was I up to. : ).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful day here in WW, headed to 71° F they say. WE will probably get 69. Might sprinkle, overcast with 1600 foot ceiling. Physical therapy on the shoulder today and for the next 6 weeks.

*CaptK* You topped corn too ;-0 I did it a couple of times. The girls were the corn toppers. Boys were either too lazy to work or bucked hay mostly. I was topping corn when the farmer irrigated a day or 2 before. That Idaho gumbo would build up 6 inches deep on the bottom of a shoe in that mud ;-( I quit, too much work, bucking hay bales was so much easier ;-))

*Don* That is a lot of effort for a couple of hours. I can't handle much more than 350 to 400, but I pushed it to make it the 500 to Nampa when the folks lived there. I'm totally out of aunts and uncles. Mom is the last one for both sides. She is 94 ½.

*Blaster Stumps* That blowing the pollen should work. Growing seed corn has 5 cow rows to a bull row so it spreads pretty well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks Topamax, I appreciate the info about the corn. Yes, I might have to revise my garden area so that I can plant it in more of a square patch. It was just too tall for this time of year. I knew we would get bad wind. Some of it has stood back up. Maybe in a couple more days it will all be mostly up again.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I remember some of the sweet corn varieties that were grown for seed when I was a kid weren't much more than waist-high. Not sure about the current varieties. Silage growers decided they wanted more grain content in the feed, they quit growing 25 foot tall and went to about 8 footers.


----------



## bandit571

76 partly sunny, mostly sticky degrees outside….yard Sales today….meh….$2 Waffle maker…

Going to see if I can store a few (4 !) Spokeshaves in that box…might be better than just hanging from a nail?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cooled off a bit here. No rain in the forecast for weeks and we sure could use some.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Still a lot of smoke in the air from that big fire in southern Oregon. It's reported to be the largest in the US to date.
The smoke is keeping the temps down a little. We could sure use some rain!

The boys went home this morning with their parents. It so serenely quiet now. I can actually here myself think.
I have to make a jig for cutting 15 degree slots in a 2×8 for 2×4 legs. I need another pair of sawhorses. Now that the boys are home I can get after things in the garage.


----------



## Astreja

31°C (88°F) in Winnipeg, sunny but slightly hazy. Heading out to a barbecue in a few minutes, so hoping for a few more strategically-placed clouds and a cooling breeze, because the BBQ site is in a large clearing without much natural shade.


----------



## bobnann

Lots of rain in WNY. The local weather girls just breathless doing her report as I type. I live north of Buffalo (there's got to be a play on words joke there somewhere) so I missed all the excitement. My sump pump went on so that's the extent of my fun. I'm not complaining. Our weather is pretty tame compared to many others.
Oh, and yesterday was 7/16 in the 716 and I blew it. Failed to post on this important date. There's always next year!
Stay safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon weather watchers!

Started Saturday morning in Phoenix east valley with cloudy skies, 84° & 59% RH.

Sun burned off clouds about 8am today, and is attempting to dry out after several days of random rain showers.
Yesterday it rained off/on all morning, with 1/4" total on my place. Some areas saw 1-2" total, with flood warnings posted. Sun didn't appear till almost dinner time.

Currently 98° & 34% RH outside. Feels like 103°.
When I am used to sub 15% RH, this lingering moisture makes it hard to breath outside.

Doesn't help that I am not feeling great, and started coughing yesterday. Told SWMBO that she gave me her menopause, as I was having hot flashes last night. She whips out her Covid thermometer, and proclaims; 'you have a fever, get hell out of my bed and Go sleep in office! Your getting tested for Covid tomorrow!' 
Feels like sinus infection, looks like have visit Dr on Monday and get checked out. 
Yep, Same Klutz luck, different Klutz TV channel.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Last couple day we finally got some of that global warming. Yesterday at my place it hit 73 and today 78. In Anchorage it made 80. Not many days like this here.


----------



## bandit571

69 degrees outside..with a humidity reading nearing 90%...light winds….


----------



## Firewood

It was a beautiful 75° and sunny today. I got my mulch down but tweaked my back lifting the very last bag. It's better today, but still taking it easy.

I was called by a neighbor who needed a ride to the hospital. He's blind as 6 bats and has heart issues, so I gladly went to help by giving him a ride. Well, guess who tested positive for covid. I sure didn't see that coming. I guess I'll be quarantining myself for the next 10 days or so. The kicker us he is fully vaccinated. GRrrr… *CaptK* I feel your pain.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful day here in WW 55 to 77° F 50/50 sunny/cloudy.

*Mike* I am beginning to wonder if the vaccine makes people test positive when it gives a mild case to build antibodies? Haven't seen anything official. Doubt if they would know if it did. Too many mutations and unknowns to figure it out.

*CAptK* Hope you don't test positive! SWMBO will have you in the doghouse ;-(


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear there be a spammer running around, today…

worldnewsnow?

78 partly cloudy degrees outside, today….last day of the Logan County Fair is today….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another hot sunny day. 76 @ 12:45 PM

Humidity 72


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Too damn hot if you asked me.


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to 94 today. The smoke is the air is super thick. There's the Bootleg fire in southern Oregon 300,000 + acres and growing, than there's couple of fires in the corner of WA,OR and Id, close to 200,000 acres. Looks like we're going to be socked in with smoke for quite some time. Sure could use some rain!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

85 sunny degrees here in San Diego today. Hotter than I like.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Still hot here in southwestern CO but good news is that most of my corn stood back up. It has tasseled and is putting on ears. There is still a chance we might get some corn from the patch yet. yay! 
It went from this: 









then because of heavy rain and powerful wind it went to this: 









and now to this:


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, my dad has been watching the fires very closely. That was his area when he was a hotshot out there in the early 60s. I've never seen them go to level 5 preparedness this early.

Earlier I was jointing some big slabs of walnut for a table top. I was not having a good time. I couldn't slide the boards against eye fence and I was making convex edges. I came in and almost spent $1800 for a new jointer. Then I decided to go back out and change the knives, which would also cause me to have to re-adjust everything. I did that and waxed the tables and fence. After that I was able to joint all slabs perfectly within 10 minutes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, your so right. This is possibly the earliest and driest year I've seen here in the last 40 years. There hasn't been any snow on the Elkhorns for the last 2 weeks. I've seen it last up into August in bad years and all thru the year till the next snow fall. We've still got 2-3 months before we see any serious precipitation. We haven't had any decent rain for a couple of months.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to muggy start, was sunny 85° & 50% RH at 6am.

Have mostly cloudy skies, with 105° & 28% RH, which feels like 108°.
Slim chance for rain again, like everyday in monsoon season. 
Could see dark clouds over horizon in mountains to NW, and SE; someone in AZ is getting rain. 

*Blaster* Corn has recovered well. Lucky you.

*Bill M* I'm with you, when Jointer is acting up; I want to toss it in trash and buy a new one. Last time I used my jointer it was cutting and acting strange. Though about changing blades, only to realize I didn't have any spares; so used hand plane instead. Thanks for the reminder to buy new jointer knives. :-(0)

Typical Klutz day:
Called Dr this morning early. Sat on hold for 35min to speak to a person. Queue had 18 people in it when the finally starting announcing the wait time after 5 minutes. Earliest available with regular doc is in 5 days, on Friday? My doctor's regular PA had an opening Wednesday. Another dingbat PA that has poor comprehension of English as an opening tomorrow. Damned if I do, Damned if I don't take first available.
Half tempted to pay the $100 copay for emergency clinic down street, rather than wait to be tortured by PA for normal $30 dr visit copay. sigh

Ventured out to steel supply house today. 
It's cloudy, only 100° outside at lunch time; How bad could it be? 
Not good.
Wow, Steel prices are up as bad as building lumber! 
Price was almost double ($2.5-$3/lb) for structural steel tube/angle compared to what i paid Feb 2020 for my shed/lumber cart steel. Decided to check out the remnant bins, as price was only $1/lb. The warehouse indoor storage area uses swamp coolers .vs. showroom HVAC, and it was 90° & 90% RH in warehouse. Becasme drenched in sweat 5 seconds after I walked in warehouse. Almost not worth the savings. Managed to find some usable steel on remnant stacks in back yard. It was more pleasant out in the sunshine, than the warehouse!
Bought 52lbs of steel and saved nearly $100; so I should not complain about weather? Nah! Humidity Sucks! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…branding irons stink up a shop…









getting ready to post as a Project…









Might have the "required" number of wood parts….









No handles needed…not all that big….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

^^^^ That's purdy *Bandit*. Nice work. ^^^


----------



## Firewood

It was 82° with fair skies, light winds and DP in the mid 50's. Another beautiful day that I spent mostly in the house. LOL.

So far, no symptoms of the dreaded virus. I'll go and get tested on Friday.

I got the veneer on the tray bottoms today. I cleaned up the shop a bit and scrounged around and found the templates I used for Deb's serving tray. I need to adjust the size a little, but it'll work.

Bandit - That's another fine box you got there.

*CaptK* - I don't shop for steel, but it doesn't surprise me about prices. But I was surprised to see HD and Menards both had 2×4x8' lumber for $5.94. it's nowhere near where it was, but at least it's coming down.

Well, gotta go. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and nice out this morning but, with a little haze in the air. The haze is from* Burly Bob's *fires out west. The haze is like a smoldering campfire that won't go out. The temp is 71 and should make it to 85 today before we get some rain. Incidentally, the rain will help scrub the smoke from the air. Yes, we are getting an over abundance of rain here in Michigan and the west needs it more.

I have another busy week ahead of me. We are getting visitors from Florida and from Virginia this week. Plus, I have a new freezer being delivered on Friday, so I have to make room for it. And, I have a few projects I have to attend to quickly. I went to Home Depot to get some Oak Plywood and they were out. So, I had to go Lowe's which is about 45 minutes away to buy 2 sheet's at $92.00 a sheet. I remember when it was $64.00 a sheet. This woodworking is getting expensive.

Well, I better run and get started on my projects so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…78 Triple H degrees outside…hot, Hazy, Humid….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW spanning 55 to 76° F, cloudy with the ceiling at 1800 feet. Physical therapy exercises were a setback over the weekend ;-( Shoulders are picky!

Not sure about the fire stats in Oregon, but in the 90s here in WW th estate burned less than 100,000 acres annually. Last year WW burned 800,000 and we are on pace to set a new record ;-((

*BlasterStumps, * I am amazed how the corn recovered.

*bandit* Looks like a good shot at Top 3 with that box.

*Mike* I didn't really have any symptoms either nor did I develop any antibodies. One of the Drs said with a strong immune system both those might happen. Mine seems to have killed off the bug effectively enough SWMBO did not get it ;-))

*Don* I recall you asking about why most of Oregon counties want to move to Idaho. Most of eastern Washington would too. I saw this article about a member of the "ruling party" advising his son to stay in Montana. 
https://redoubtnews.com/2021/07/oregon-democrat-senator-does-not-want-his-family-to-live-in-his-state/?fbclid=IwAR0mciuaPz1559vnrgqYdUEVVj46BgaoNny4gPrchFec_U9TTtieCfNN7jk


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day with tons of smoke in the air. Only good thing is that it's keeping the temps down. It was suppose to hit the mid 90's yesterday and never hit 85.

I got a full night's sleep due to some tylenol PM but boy is it hard to wake up from that.

Bandit another nice job on your latest box.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

There is no escape from hell today.

Was partly cloudy, 90° with 50% RH by 8am; which felt like 100° for breakfast.
Have reached the forecast 103° high this afternoon, with 30% RH; which feels like 108°.

Temperature cycling between 95-110° 'feels like' temp for days and days is a little depressing. 

SWMBO wants to escape the heat to wine country, but high is still 90° in northern AZ, and SoCal vineyards are under same heat pattern. Would have to venture over to northern California, which is too far to drive for weekend. Neither one of us ready to fly on a plane just yet, nor commit the airfare money; especially with wildfire threat. So that idea went no where.

Saw PA at Doc's office this morning. Her English has improved from last visit. But won't know for sure until the scripts are ready at pharmacy? She was 99% sure I didn't have Covid after an inspection, and didn't even test for it. Vampires took some blood to check that ongoing degradation is progressing normally. Still feel like chit.

Ran an secret errand that took me 90 miles south to Tucson this morning. 
It was 10° cooler with less humidity, due elevation and smaller concrete jungle. Was nice while it lasted.

Was hoping to stop by saw mill on way home that was along the route, only to learn the sawyer was in Cancun this week. sigh. My luck continues.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bobnann

I know you folks out west could use some rain but here in Niagara county we just got 3.5 inches in about an hour and a half. Lots a of lightning and some hail too. that's my shop in the background and it didn't float away. even more rain and worse flooding 15 miles east in Lockport NY. Well I better go check my basement. So far the sump pump has Been running continuously but it is keeping up.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

8:00 Am 50° visibility 100 yards.


----------



## bandit571

71 mostly cloudy degrees outside…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Found a goathead plant growing at one end of my corn patch. I dug it up with a shovel so I knew I was getting the roots. As soon as it is dry enough to venture into the corn, I am going to have to give it more of a look over to be sure there isn't more of that. If it blooms and puts on the thorns, it is a real mess to clean up and get rid of. Don't need that stuff in my garden.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW spanning 52 to 73° F, partly (mostly at times) cloudy.

*Bob Gnann* 3.5" should do the fires some good for sure. Lots of rain! It seems that the east has been swamped every year since 2017 when we toured the east coast in our RV. Seems like many of the RV parks that were fun then have been flooded since. ;-(( Hope the sump pump keeps up!

*BlasterStumps* That goathead plant must have been what dad called sticker weed when I was a kid. He was always on top of noxious weeds, especially Canadian thistle. Many just let them go to seed the neighborhoods. The neighbor to the west where the prevailing winds came from was a Canadian thistle grower. When the seed season came, we could see a snowstorm of thistle seed blowing into our farm.

That neighbor grew seed corn ;-) When the crop rotations put corn in the field across the road, dad planted garden corn at the same time they did to coordinate the pollen ;-)) The corn man told Zinney our corn had to be topped or their field would be rejected because of the pollen pollution ;-)) They came to dad to get the corn topped, He refused. They finally agreed to treat their Canadian thistles. Dad allowed our corn to be topped. They did treat the thistle. I'm am sure they knew the next time the corn was across the road our corn would be coordinated and not topped if they did not do it ;-))


----------



## Firewood

We had a cold front come through last night, so temps were in the 60's today until the clouds moved out. It's now in the low 70's with clear skies and dropping humidity. Quite comfortable.

It's day 4 following my exposure and no symptoms so far. Test on Friday.

*BobGnann* - That's quite the gully washer. Hope all is back to normal.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## BurlyBob

BobG, You are sure so right how we could use just half the rain you are getting. The Boot Leg fire is over 350,000 acres to the south of us and the fires to the north of us is over 200,000+. Here's hoping and praying for better weather
in the next few weeks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

98% of the wheat in the US is in drought conditions this year ;-((

I saw the firefighters reported the Boot Leg fire will probably not be totally controlled until November ;-(


----------



## BlasterStumps

Another heavy rain with wind today. Came from a different direction this time so our garden didn't do too bad - so far. 
Monsoon rains are returning. 
I have sprayed goat head weed three years running and still have it in places. One of the worst weeds I have ever encountered. I keep a constant eye out for it. 
I have to deal with thistle too. It comes with the irrigation water I think. Spreads with the roots I think. 
Hotter than blazes in southwestern CO but with the monsoons we should be getting a little cooler weather. Looking forward to that.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cooler today mid 80's low wind. That should help with fire fighting.

I'm headed to the river for smallmouth.

Have a great day.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Mostly cloudy, high is 105° & 29% RH, feels like 111° outside.

Lots of moisture in state, flash flood warnings in some wildfire burn scar areas.
Forecast has 40% chance of thunderstorms for Phoenix metro area tonight, and 60% Sat/Sun.
Flash flood watches posted for metro area this weekend.

Picked up a new toy this morning - used HF blasting cabinet with glass beads in it. 









Been sitting on CL for week, and had price reduction overnight. 
Price and condition was too good to pass it up, so I drug it home.

Don't really have room for it, so it is a temporary addition. Plan is to clean up some hand planes, knock the rust off a few machine parts; then sell it.

BTW - Really hard to keep your arms/hands inside rubber gloves when it's 100°+ in shop? 
Serious blasting work has to wait for cooler weather, or…..... 
How about a funny story?

Let's call this one: #IAMAKLUTZ #HeDidItAgain

Was bad Klutz. Am roughly 1mm (give or take 1mm) from being kicked out of house by SWMBO and sleeping in shed. Went out and bought another new toy for shop Tuesday without telling her, and it has delayed the blanket chest build. Yes, Oh-oh. Duck and cover time. 
It is reason I needed steel, and SWMBO was demanding a reciprocal wine country trip?
Bought a 1.5 Ton mini-split. 









Since I live in rental, and don't want to install AC in garage permanently; making something similar to this stand published elsewhere on LJ, so AC lines run under garage door.








Most of extra random bits needed for cart build and install arrive by Sunday. 
So with fingers cross, prayers placed, and four leaf clover in my pocket:
going to work in heat/humidity for couple days of metal work & paint, and maybe have shop AC in a week? Think I finally found something to motivate me to work in 100-110° temperatures. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe; and have a Great Weekend!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the fish had lock jaw today. I threw a bunch of everything I have in my tackle box. Believe me I've got a pretty darn well stocked tackle box. The darn fish wouldn't even take worms!

CaptK, I bought one of those HF sand blasting cabinets and a dust extractor. I had that thing setting in the shop for over 2 years and never got used. Got rid of the thing earlier this spring. Now I need to get rid of my scull boat.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well the fish had lock jaw today. I threw a bunch of everything I have in my tackle box. Believe me I've got a pretty darn well stocked tackle box. The darn fish wouldn't even take worms!

CaptK, I bought one of those HF sand blasting cabinets and a dust extractor. I had that thing setting in the shop for over 2 years and never got used. Got rid of the thing earlier this spring. Now I need to get rid of my scull boat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 51 to 76° F, mostly sunny. I over-cooled the house a few nights ago. Thought I might have to run the furnace, but SWMBO toughed it out, 69 was as low as it got. Warmed up in here today. ;-) 75.

That blaster reminds me of a service call in a machine shop. An employee could not figure out why a woman was getting shocked working on a machine, but no one else was getting shocked. I went down to help and it was beyond me ;-)) My reputation was in total failure. ;-)) Gene mentioned it to his wife. She said to ask the woman if she has nylons under her jeans. She did. Static electricity wins again ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was about 10 degrees warmer than yesterday. Unfortunately, so is the dew point. So it was a little muggy out there.

Still camping out at home, so spent most of the day in the shop. Trays are ready for some finish. I could have started it today, but forgot to mix up some shellac yesterday and the flakes aren't quite dissolved yet. I even grind them up in a coffee grinder first.

*CaptK* - Was the mini split the secret mission you were on the other day? That portable setup looks pretty slick. It'll come in handy when you finally get kicked out to the shed. It'll keep it nice and cool out there. LOL

*Bbob* - Maybe stocking your tackle box with a couple sticks of dynamite will improve the fishing. LOL. No, I have never done that.

That's it for me folks. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike you might be right. I don't have a license for that stuff nor do I have the expertise of how to use it. I've got a bunch of joke for it and wild stories I've heard from guys in Nam.

Honestly I think the water temp was to high. It was 76 degrees today. I'm thinking the fish were down deep staying out of the hot sun.

Thankfully tomorrow I'm back in my shop making saw dust, where I belong!


----------



## bobnann

My grandson the fish whisperer says grandpa lets go fishing for catfish in the local creek that runs through the town park. Our bait was cheap hot dog pieces rolled in garlic powder. I don't recommend you put them in your tackle box!
But we did catch some cats and a sheepshead.. And a couple of big snapping turtles to boot!
No we didn't keep anything.


----------



## bobnann

My grandson the fish whisperer says grandpa lets go fishing for catfish in the local creek that runs through the town park. Our bait was cheap hot dog pieces rolled in garlic powder. I don't recommend you put them in your tackle box!
But we did catch some cats and a sheepshead.. And a couple of big snapping turtles to boot!
No we didn't keep anything.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Friday!

Rough weather night in Phoenix last night. Thunder and lightning kept woke up family several times. Huge dust storm blew though before it started ~8-9pm. A few folks lost power last night too.

Some areas reporting over 4" of ran in last 12 hours. Red on this rainfall map is 2+ inches.








Massive temporary flooding event from this storm. Couple of neighborhoods in Scottsdale reported cars floating down street. Morning news has reports of I-17 interstate is closed as the underpasses are flooded, and many stranded motorists who thought they could 'float over' the puddles. lol

Have 1.5" in my rain gauge from overnight storms.

Currently 74° & 93% with light rain falling at 8am, which is rare morning event for SW desert.
Supposed to rain off/on all weekend, with highs in upper 80's.
Going to feel like Florida or Seattle around here, not Arizona desert.

Might be decent weather for welding and metal work? Going to find out soon.

*Bob Gnam* Fishing looks like fun. 
Fishing with grandson = priceless.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Amazing weather in Phoenix area this weekend - considering normal is 105° this time of year.

Yesterday is was upper 70's all afternoon, with 70-80% RH as it rained off/on.

Today the high is 79°, with more rain expected. Holding 85% RH ATM.

Yeah, Weather is wacky enough the national news has picked up stories about it. Many areas have problems thanks to nasty thunderstorms causing; flash flooding, down trees, and no power; but it's a beautiful time to work in shop in long pants, long sleeve shirt, futzing on hot stinky metal. 

Spent 10hrs in shop yesterday. Been long time since I did that. This old Klutz was feeling it this morning, and stayed in bed till noon; knowing afternoon weather would be nice again. 

Too busy to stop and capture pictures. Maybe a PIP later?
Monday is supposed to stay below 100° with normal RH, which is prefect painting weather. 
Have a plan, need to keep moving while weather and human condition is cooperating.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Our son, DIL and the boys were in the area. They stopped in for a visit, headed home. Darn there's a semi accident on the freeway and they closed it from the state line to Pendleton Ore. Now we've got an overnight visit. Good times.


----------



## Firewood

We hit 90° yesterday. With a DP of 70° it felt a bit muggy out there. A cold front moved through bringing temps and humidity down to more tolerable levels. But not by too much. Temps should get to mid 80's today

Covid test was negative. Dodged another bullet.

I had a setback on the trays for the blanket chests. One of them formed some bubbles. Makes me sad. I have another clamped up. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the sky's are clear and blue this morning with temps in the 60's. Should shoot up to the mid 80's with lots of humidity. We had *WI Mike'*s front move through yesterday and with it, lots of rain and Tornado's. We had a few tornado's in the area and luckily, they missed us. But, we got a ton of rain. We received over 2'' of rain in an hour. Oh joy.

Our company from Virginia came and visited for a couple of days and now they are headed home. But wait, there's more. We have some company coming in from Florida and staying for a couple of days starting today. Oh Joy! More of nothing getting done.

My son stopped by yesterday and hung out for a while in the shop. It was his birthday and I enjoyed the visit a lot.

Congrats on the negative results *WI Mike*.

*Burly Bob*, enjoy the the Son and DIL and family.

Enough crying to you guys, it's time to say so long. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

74 mostly cloudy degrees outside…..had a Thunder storm roll through here last night….enough to raise the Dungeon Creek in the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey you guys. It's hot here in Branson MO. I think it was 95 yesterday. Not as hot today with some cloudiness, but no rain. Apparently it rained heavy at the FD today because they went out on flash flooding calls.

Sean and I visited a small creek near here with a population of rainbow trout that has been self sustaining with no stocking since 1920. I caught at least 20 fish from 3" up to about 15", but most were around 12". I never saw another fisherman.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Woke to cloudy skies, 73° & 58% RH.

Starting raining ~10am, has paused now. Up to 1" accumulation forecast today?
Radar models show west side of town getting more than east side today. So expecting forecast is exaggerating rainfall after under predicting the 3-4" rainfall by storm Friday/Saturday.

Currently 77° & 84% RH, heading for high of 82° later.

Rant mode on: 
Had to venture out this morning in rain.

If you want to know what is it like driving in AZ when it rains, just picture how folks drove the last time you had 1-2 inches of fresh snow and 80% of drivers had bad tires. Lack of rain lets desert folks drive tires till the cords are showing. If this was first rain in long time, I could understand. The rain floats up all the oil/tire dust from months of abused dry desert roads; and roads act like there is snow on ground. But the roads were washed clean Friday? 
Why?
Could hear the young women in car next to me on her speaker phone at stop light; screaming the road is slippery and it was too scary to drive. sigh. 
Rant mode off:

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Well, the cold front wasn't much of one. We shot up to 90° today. The good news is the dew point dropped to 48°. Maybe not Arizona worthy, but better than yesterday's 52%.

*Bill* - Nice catch. Been quite a while since I've been fishing.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Bill. I thought of giving the Powder River a try but the irrigation district is allowing a tremendous amount of water out of the lake. It's running real high and fast.

It topped out at 95 today and will do the same tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just had a monkey wrench thrown into my plans. I was intent on getting a few things done. Stick in the mud just told me we have to take daughter fishing. Don't get me wrong I like fishing, but on my schedule. I need to get my garage organized and cleaned up!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon!

Clouds are disappearing from Arizona skies today, as we begin to dry out from a weekend of rain.
Woke to partly skies, 78° this morning.

Sunny 90° & 44% RH outside at lunch time. Feels like 94°.
Forecast high of 94° this afternoon.

Spent morning in shop doing metal work.

More Klutz family drama struck at 10pm last night:

One of SWMBO two rescue mutt's (the one that likes her best) got hurt, and started screaming in pain while limping, and keep going for several minutes. No one saw what happened. Best we can tell is she fell off bed, or tried to jump somewhere she shouldn't and didn't land well. Not interested in left over BACON, not walking, shaking, whining when touched; so SWMBO insists we visit Vet ER on Sunday night.

OMG. Adrenaline kicks in with all new faces at hospital, and she acts normal with slight limp. Nothing broken, everything works, just a little sensitive on lower back, and one shoulder. Carp…. 
With lots of waiting around, pain meds, NSAID, and much lighter wallet; we get home at 1am.

This morning; she is stiff as board, doesn't want to move; just sits there with long sad face that even a dog whisper can't understand. After pain killers and over an hour of coaxing, she finally ate/drank and walked around outside. She is functional, but not comfortable. Her brother darted outside to chase birds out of yard, and all she did was lift up and whimper a small woof in support.  But it was a glimmer of normal. Hoping a couple days cage rest and the meds will be enough.

The other dog has knee problems, and has injured himself several times. I've got scripts for when he does something stupid. But she is wild, crazy, and healthy one; plus SWMBO favorite: so this tossed our Sunday night into turmoil.

Not enough drama? 
Daughter calls while we are driving in ER; herself in a total panic, she misplaced her CC and needs mom to magically help her find it from miles away? :-(0)

If it's not one thing, it is something else. The life of a Klutz…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another day with the fish having lock jaw. It's got to be the heat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did you go BBob? I did some reading about the Powder River.


----------



## bandit571

82 SUNNY degrees outside…...afternoon was NAP Time!


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. We made it to 91° with 30% RH and sunny skies. We could use some rain. Lawns are looking like straw again.

Busy day today. Got my walk in this morning and almost forgot about my dental appt. Ran to Menards for some lawyer and picked up the 5 bags of mulch I still needed. The laquer did not perform as expected, so went to plan B and rubbed out the finish as it was. I'm happy (enough) with the results to move on. So tray #1 is glued and clamped. Now on to #2. Also rubbed out the finish on the blanket chest lids, so those are done. Took the tonneau cover off the truck be and cleaned out the bed and vacuumed out the cab while I was at it.

Bbob - With the heat, it's no surprise the fish aren't biting.

CaptK - Sorry to hear about the mutt. Hopefully she'll get be back to normal soon

Well, gotta go. More to do

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I went to Anthony lake. It's in Union County, up in the Elkhorn Mountains. Last Monday ODFW stocked with 1100 trophy sized trout. Those are 16" and up. I've hit it 3 times since then with no luck. Like I've said it's been super hot around here. Water temps are way up as well. Surprisingly, the water level was still up above that of last year. Every other body of water is lowering real fast. At one time Phillips Reservoir was considered the premier trout fishery on the east side of the state. Somewhere around 20+ years ago some genius bucket biologist dump perch in it and ruined it.
This might be the year it gets corrected. The irrigation district is running water out at full speed. It could get to the lowest it's been since it was built. That to could cause a serious oxygen depletion and suffocate everything in the water. There's another 6-10 weeks continuing high temps and low probability of any significant moisture. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening?

Weather was back normal for July in Phoenix. 
Started out 80° & 45% RH, high was 101° with 24% RH.

Still lot of moisture in state. Southern part including Tucson has thunderstorms this afternoon.

Did nothing today except injured dog care and sleep.

ME? I am recovering from 3 days of metal work in shop.

Dog is slightly better once we got her drinking more using some Pedialyte and ice cubes.

Weekend metal work PiP during test fit to door:
















When I dropped the 70+lb behemoth off the assembly table, first thought was: 
Looks bigger than it did on Post-It note drawing? 
Stepping back, brain says: 
'Oh No, I've built a luggage size checker used at airport?' #IAMAKLUTZ
Maybe I should not have added the crash protection railing to condenser area?
Know it's ugly duckling. Prime painted the sub-assemblies after grinding/cleanup as dew point was 65-70° all weekend and didn't want flash rust to get started.

Can see a light at end of tunnel…...
Need to do some light sanding, add plywood mounting plate for evaporator, slap on neutral beige paint so it blends into garage from outside, and then FINALLY install the AC unit.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 94 today. Supposed to be 97 tomorrow. Sean and I are gonna hit the trout creek again and see what happens. Hopefully he will catch a few before he gets frustrated and quits.


----------



## Firewood

Today started out cloudy and cooler. But after a few drops of rain, the wind picked up, the clouds cleared out and the temps jumped to 88°. The DP is around 70 and will be even higher tomorrow.

CaptK - that's a heck of a big dolly. You could move a huge refrigerator with that.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CaptK - that s a heck of a big dolly. You could move a huge refrigerator with that.
> - Firewood


Isn't it supposed to be a shop refrigerator? ;-))

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 56 to 82° F, sunny. We are in tomato season. Finally is staying above 55° F at night. They will be able to set fruit.

Lucky the onshore flow keeps the smoke away. Maybe be some high haze this weekend. If that is as bad as it gets, I like it ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Shop refrigerator dolly? ROFLMAO

FWIW - The AC outdoor condensing unit is 35"W x 22"H x 15"D and weighs ~75lbs. The indoor evaporator/fan unit is 39"W x 14"H x 9"D and weighs 30lbs. 
Which is about same as a small refrigerator? 
hmm. 
Guess you are right. Hey everyone, I built a shop refrigerator dolly! 

Will gladly admit the shop refrigerator dolly is (cough, cough) slightly over engineered. The result is entirely due cheap material (saved over $200), and has nothing to do with my experience of breaking things all time, or desire to make moving heavy things around shop easier. :-(0)
.
And when it rains drama, it pours drama at Klutz house tonight;
.
SWMBO sister caught Delta variant of Covid. Her Husband is reporting similar symptoms and waiting on test results. They were supposed to visit my FIL this weekend to help with his care. Why mention it?
FIL fell two weeks ago, and He's hallucinating and forgetting his med's all of sudden. Had some unusual test results returned while checking him out. 
So, SWMBO decides that my FIL is moving back into Klutz house this weekend. Coming to Phoenix for better specialist Dr access. Likely be here a minimum of 6-8 weeks based on timeline from Barrow Neurological staff setting up diagnostic appointments. At that point, he either returns home able to self care as they found a fix; or he begins looking for long term care facility in Phoenix area. 
Another house guest will be fun…
Wife losses her office. I then have to share my office area with wife. 
Good thing garage will have AC soon, as I might be spending a lot more time out there with laptop at workbench. :-(0)

BTW - The injured dog woke me up to carry it outside for relief. 
It's dark, with 84° & 53% RH weather just after midnight.

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles woke me up at 0400, for a PEE Call…..yet would not let me walk?

Sanding Center…pulleys were trashed so well….I had to spin both shafts (FAST!) while holding a series of files against the plastic pulleys…..trying to reshape them a bit better….otherwise…the new belt just hops back off..









Used to be a cogged belt….but, Sears isn't around to sell me a new cogged belt, and a pulleys were all worn out….
However…I can be these for under $5 a pair. Drive belts for sweepers…..have also used these as replacement tires for my 3 wheel bandsaw…..tight fight, but works quite well.

Now, IF Uncle Charles will just leave my right calf the H alone…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks to be a little cooler today, maybe 90. Sure looks like fishing is over for the year. Idaho power is dropping the water level on the Snake so I can't get my boat in there. Pretty much the same story everywhere else.

It'll give me good reason to get things done in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

79..heading towards 85 today….no rain in sight…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

dawsonbob, can't you just pretend it is 98 there for a day so the rest of us don't feel quite so bad in the sweltering blast furnace heat we've had for a month straight. 82, heck it's so hot here the birds are all running around in their underwear.


----------



## Firewood

It was hot, humid and sunny today. It got up to 90 again. We are under a severe storm watch tonight. The folks north of us issued a tornado warning. We've been lucky so far this year, but tonight looks to give us our first dose of ugly weather. Stay tuned.

I finally got where I'm content - not quite happy- with the trays for the blanket chests. I got the veneer rubbed out and just have a little touch up in the morning. Then I'll get them packed up for the trip south. I'll post some pics tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> dawsonbob, can t you just pretend it is 98 there for a day so the rest of us don t feel quite so bad in the sweltering blast furnace heat we ve had for a month straight. 82, heck it s so hot here the birds are all running around in their underwear.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


We hit 86 today, should be 90 this weekend. Does that help? ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

BlasterStumps.

It's warm enough for me the way it is. Our birds are running around in bikinis. They're all over the beach this time of year.


----------



## bandit571

74 stormy degrees outside…there goes any Yard Sales today…drat. Mostly just the north edge of town.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It been hot the.past few weeks with the high in the low 90's but today it's 95° and the heat index is 103° with plenty of humidity. I picked a terrible day to mill "white oak" as described by the guy I hauled it off for, I can't keep myself hydrated and have to come in every 30 minutes to cool off. On the plus side, the mill hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 91 here and headed higher. Just like Yeti I been out there sweating like a dog.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 97 this afternoon. I got my project done, a new set of saw horses. If your curious about them check out my projects. I build my sawhorses with a shelf 12" from the top. I need to build a sled with a 15 degree bevel to cut the dados on my table saw. I'm finding that the router is not working that well. It gets the job done, but it's not as refined as I would prefer. I get a lot of tear out on the bottom side. Yeah, your right. It's not big deal but I would like things a little neater and cleaner. Why yes you say. I am a little anal about such things. Maybe next time I'll try something different. I've got a few ideas percolating for the next set of saw horses.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly to mostly cloudy, 104° high with 22% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.

Lots of moisture in Arizona today. Have thunderstorms all around the metro valley in higher elevations.
Flash flooding near Maricopa, about 40 miles SW of metro valley. Slim chance rain visits Phoenix area tonight?

No shop work today. 
Spent a couple hours in heat yesterday getting ready for painting, and was exhausted this morning.

Also had to take injured mutt to regular vet for follow up. Prognosis is a back injury from ribs to lumbar, and she is in a lot of pain. Got more meds, and added a muscle relaxer. Ordered to have limited movement and rest for another week. If not getting better, might be slipped/damaged disc; which can only be seen with MRI due small size. Needed blood work, and they found an ear injection too. Wallet lost twice as much as ER visit last Sunday. Animal care is so expensive. Hell, my blood work cost less than vet charged for same tests.



> Our birds are running around in bikinis. - dawsonbob


Strange mental images popped in my head after that one. Thanks for the chuckle.

*Yeti* Love to watch when a large mill 'explores' the inside to trees. But that looks like Poplar or gum, not Oak?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, it's poplar, I'd be pissed if I paid for them, I've got several thousand board feet of poplar at my parents just in trees that have to come down and more in trees that I could take down. Those four logs kicked my butt with the heat. I wait until my boys can be off bearers, that will increase speed by more than double. As much as I like the heat, I think I need to fell and mill trees in the fall and not the summer, I'm already making enough of my own heat to keep me warm!


----------



## Firewood

It's 75° and partly cloudy with humidity at 68%. Storms rolled through last night about 1am. A couple tornadoes touched down northwest of us and some had winds 70-80 mph. It couldn't have been too bad right here because my trash can hadn't moved from where I set it out last night. We always seem to have bad weather on trash day.

Ha. I started typing this morning and now it's almost 11pm and I still haven't posted it. Well, now it's down to 64° after a high of 84 humid degrees. Should be cooler and less humid tomorrow for our drive south.

Here's a few pics of the chests and trays



























Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 56 to 90° F, sunny & 90%. Not sure why but never feel the humidity here like I did in the Midwest. Feels the same at 50 as it does at 90%

Hope the dawg heals quick *CaptK*.

*Mike* The chests and tray lookin' good from here ;-))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning? 
Did everyone survive the week and make it to Friday?

Partly cloudy, 90° & 43% RH in Phoenix east valley. Feels like 94°.
20% chance of rain this afternoon.

Decided to tempt fate, despite weather forecast: It's painting day for Shop Refrigerator Dolly. lol
Assembled the temporary paint booth this morning, and got busy. Started with 80° and not wind, which was good start. Epoxy primer/sealer is down. 









Waiting on enamel hardener to activate for 30 min, then I run back out and slop on some color.
Betting against the clock today. 25% chance of storms at 6pm. That gives me 8 hours to get paint down, and tack free; so I can move it inside.

Gave myself one week to get the AC running in shop. If I can install AC to dolly tomorrow, will be 8 days since start. Be first time I keep a self imposed schedule in long time. 
Enough babble, Time to paint…. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been between 95 and 100 every day this week here in Branson. It will cool off the day we head back home. I will head to Michigan for a week the next day. Highs in the upper 70s there. I can't wait.

Yeti, I'll gladly trade you some real white oak for some poplar logs. I've got a bunch sitting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It's been between 95 and 100 every day this week here in Branson. It will cool off the day we head back home. I will head to Michigan for a week the next day. Highs in the upper 70s there. I can't wait.
> 
> Yeti, I'll gladly trade you some real white oak for some poplar logs. I've got a bunch sitting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*Bill* If you do the trade through Amazon Prime you should get free shipping ;-))

Heat warnings for most of the state especially the east side. I'm almost embarrassed to call it a heat warning, not much over 90 here today and tomorrow. Might be a little haze from smoke, but nothing to worry about ;-)

*CaptK* When epoxy paints first came out they used them on the sheet metal gas stations. They sprayed one winter day when it was close to freezing and it froze that night. It was the biggest, most beautiful snowflake I had ever seen the next morning ;-)) The entire station was a beautiful crystal pattern.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MJHaffeman

54 and slightly overcast in Kodiak, Alaska. Humidity 78%
Heading for a balmy 63 and sunny this weekend. Perfect.
The kids will be swimming in the North Pacific this weekend!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,
Don't pay the ransom … Ya see I got away … it's been a while since I posted anything here, but I have read your posts every day.

Well I have had a miserable past 7 months. lots of health stuff, with 2 foot amputations that put me in a wheelchair for 6 months, but alas I am vertical and walking (slowly).

I went out to the shop and looked around and saw the coffee grinder that I started last December for my daughters Christmas … Hmmm better get back on that … She got past the shock of Dad having surgery and now tells the ladies that Dad has a foot and a half ya know.

Your daily posts kept me alive the last 7 months, keeping up with all of you and your shop doings. The good and the bad of it all.

In a recent meeting with a counselor, she made me promise to spend at least 3 days a week in the shop and twice a week on the LJ site. So I will be posting things as time passes by …

Thanks to you all for the postings in my absence, and a special thanks to BBob for keeping in touch with a few PM's Here and there.

Yall stay healthy and keep on posting your projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see you Mike and glad you're doing better. By my count, that's all of your feet. Do you have prosthetics?


----------



## Grumpymike

Well Bill, See how we distort things … Not both feet but two amputations on the right foot … got gangrene in #4 toe and they took it off and about 1/3 of the foot toward the heel … then as it returned they took the rest of the toes and about half of the foot. So I have my ankle and a bit of foot to walk on.
As far as a prosthetic goes, the VA is doing the work, so I might see one by Christmas ... maybe. Right now I just roll up an extra sock and stuff it into my shoe, and roll the end of the sock on my foot to fill the voids.

So all in all it's just the right foot.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Glad to see you posting Mike. So sorry you had to go thru all that. Here's hoping you are well on the way to recovery and getting back doing what you like to do. All the best to you. Mike


----------



## BlasterStumps

I doubt anyone is really interested but, here's my corn update on my corn patch.

It endured a gail force wind with drowning rain which took it down from about 7 foot tall to 2-1/2 foot tall. Since then, after about half of it stood back up and started putting on ears, the deer have methodically went clean around the patch eating all the silk off the new ears they could get to on the outside rows. Then for the last 3 nights running, the raccoons (must be 8 to 10 of them) have succeeded in ripping down the three outer rows and some of the middle in order to eat the corn. So the corn is not totally ready yet but there is less than half of it that you might call untouched and most of that is laying flat. I pulled a few ears off today because I wanted some to eat even if it wasn't quite ready only to find that now the little black corn bugs have found it in big numbers. Don't mess with them, they bite! We still might get a few more ears but pretty much it was a bust for us. The animals and bugs loved it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

I am still around. Just not posting very often. Have been busy in the shop in-between trips to SD. Still have at least another trip soon as my pickup broke down there 2 weeks ago. Hope it is about ready for me soon.

Has been at or above 100° here for the last several weeks. Only got below 70° a couple nights. Sounds like it may start a down trend but will have to see. Have only got .6" moisture since the 7th of May so our state is on fire now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear of you losing half a foot *Mike.-* Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.

*Blaster Stumps* That corn is facing *CaptK* levels of drama and trauma. The deer must have eaten the silk after it was pollinated, eh? Between the bugs and ************************* sounds like harvest might be iffy ;-((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

ONLY hit 104° with 25% RH this afternoon in Phoenix.

Shop refrigerator dolly update:
Thanks to extra humidity, isocyanate base enamel hardener worked even faster than normal in the Rustoleum Canvas White (also called Jet white?). It will be little soft and easy to damage for 24-36 hours due epoxy sealer and enamel sprayed on same morning, but it is hard enough to be handled.

Despite being outside 6-11am already today, lil' kid in this klutz just had to begin assembly in the afternoon. It is really hard to stop working on this project, knowing that it means a more comfortable work shop.  
PIP:









Condenser and Air handler are mounted to dolly. Started wiring power connection and had to stop due missing bits. Was all set to work on refrigerant lines, then confusion due heat and leg cramps sent me inside.

Have errands to run Sat, not to mention FIL is moving into Klutz house too. Final hook up may have to wait a couple more days. Sigh :-(

Welcome 'home' *Grumpmike*! Glad to see you posting again. If there is something a nearby wood worker can help you with, drop me a note. 

*Blaster* since animals are eating your corn, you should be eating the animals. Didn't enjoy Raccoon one time I dared ate it, but slow cooked venison in stew or chili is mighty fine eating. YMMV

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, I'll gladly trade you some real white oak for some poplar logs. I've got a bunch sitting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Only the first log was very obviously poplar, the other three I have no idea. Here a couple pictures of the second and third logs, I was whooped cutting the last one and didn't have the patience to clean and photo the boards I was milling. I knocked the set out of a couple teeth but kept on trucking, that blade might be toast.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good to have you back grumpy. So sorry to hear about your health issues.

Mike those chests an trays really look nice.

Went fishing, had a real nice trout take my rod over the edge and for a swim. Yup, brand new rig $140. Now I know what I'll use my Cabela's points for.

It was hot today, real hot. It hit 101!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all from southern Indiana. We finally pulled in around 5pm which means making a 6 hour trip into an 8 hour trip. It's definitely construction season (even the detours were under construction).

The blanket chests made the trip without incident and were well received. I'll have to think about my next project now.

Weather was perfect for the trip down The temps were about 85° and humid when we rolled in.

Mike - Sorry to hear of your health problems. I sure hope you have them all behind you now. Glad to hear your getting into the shop some. Stick with it as best you can.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, that's a hard one to ID. Spalted something?. Maybe maple or sycamore. That blade should be fine if you send it for sharpening and re-set.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and 64 this morning and should rise to near 80. The rain should move in around 7 tonight. A perfect day for golf.

*G Mike*, it's good to hear from you again. You got us worried there for a while. I know you lost part of your landing gear, but at least you're still upright and still moving around. Glad you're back.

*Festus*, I was beginning to worry about you. I was thinking of sending you a note to see what's up. Sorry about your truck. Stay well my friend.

*MJ Haffeman*, welcome to the gang. I hope you get to stay for a while. Keep sending in those weather reports.

*Capt. K*, that air conditioner is looking pretty good. That should work great for you. Looks like you're getting it hooked up in time for fall.

Well, I'm heading out on Monday for a short vacation to Indiana. *Sorry FF Bill*, I'm gonna miss you while you're in Michigan. Too bad too, I was looking forward to meeting you. Are you gonna be here for a week, (I hope)?

Well, I have to get going here if I'm gonna get anything done before I leave for golf. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

80 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Here it is right at 91 degrees at noontime on a Saturday with 52% Humidity and partly cloudy skies.

Went out to the shop and did some puttering, nothing serious, just did some cleanup and layout for a project I am going to finish up. ... (I usually have three or four things happening at any given time). ...

Thanks for all of the good wishes everyone.

*Blaster*, I hear that corn fed ******************** is pretty good eat'in from some of the ya'll guys in the south … Sorry, the devil made me do it.

Well off and away like a herd of turtles, to get something done today.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I hear raccoon tastes a lot like woodchucks do, like eating the bottom portion of a cedar fence post that has been in the ground for about 100 years. Woodchucks have one plus though, you can whistle better after eating one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sort of tolerable day outside in Phoenix today?

Sunny with high of 99° & 29% RH.
As sun sets, already dropped to 95°.

Had some luck today. SWMBO decided to go pick up FIL alone. Something about not listening to this old Klutz babble or complain for 5 hour round trip drive? Ok by me.

Ran out and grabbed missing bits, then spent rest of day in the shop. 
Refrigerator dolly is fully wired, and refrigerant lines connected. Started pressure testing just before I was reminded that lawn needed mowing. Then SWMBO wanted cook burgers on grill? Guess it was better way to spend time than sitting around watching for air leaks?

Going back out to check pressure and maybe hook up vacuum pump. 
Fingers crossed, AC will be running by tomorrow. )

Be Happy, Healthy, and safe.


----------



## bandit571

0530 on a Sunday morn…..not the time one would think about building a tool chest? Too hot in the house to sleep, anyway…and the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up decides on a "Build Solution" for the top and bottom webframes of said chest build…...and will not let me go back to sleep….grrrrrr….I guess 7 hours is long enough, anyway..

So..today will be a "Lay-out Day"....for the webframes and drawer dividers…..Maybe I should commit some of the "plans" to paper? Instead of just working off the top of me head?.......

Might even have to dig out the router table? Stay tuned…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday we all headed to the mountains for Huckleberries. WE ended up with close to a gallon. Even that High it got hot. We bagged it at 93. By the time we got home it hit 101. We're going back up tomorrow and Tuesday, earlier and better prepared.

Last evening it began raining here. Totally wonderful!!! It came down till around noon. I can't tell you how wonderful it was and inspite of the humidity I loved it. Sure wish we could get a few more days of it albeit more wide spread.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy today in Phoenix. 
High was 106° & 28% RH, which feels like 110°.
Already cooled off to 103° as sun starts to set.

Forgot to mention that while mowing the lawn yesterday, realized the rain gauge had over 1" of water. Seems the night before, we had a decent storm that I slept through? Good thing I didn't leave refrigerator dolly outside that night. :-(0)

Pushed myself too hard last couple days. Uncle Charles woke me up three times. Uncle Arty is using a 3lb hammer on my left knee/ankle as well despite the meds. Between heat and this antique body, had to take day off from shop. All is not lost: my justification for existence today was changing battery in chirping smoke detector in FIL's room. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

69 sunny degrees outside….PERFECT weather….way too nice to be inside…

haven't figured out why there is a smokey smell, though…....nothing is on fire around these parts….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 69 sunny degrees outside….PERFECT weather….way too nice to be inside…
> 
> haven t figured out why there is a smokey smell, though…....nothing is on fire around these parts….
> 
> - bandit571


Probably coming from the west like dust from the Dust Bowl hitting WA DC. Last year about 1.9 million acres burned. We should be close to 3 million by now and still a couple of months to burn ;-((

Hot and dry in WW, 81, 51%, might rain next weekend. We should have a new dry spell record by then.


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast? Yuck…...


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,

well I copied the call girl list, so that when I travel to the cities listed, I will be escorted by some kids younger than my grandkids … NOT … Like Bandit said "spam"

*BBob* will have huckleberry pie for all of us, get your order in soon … 

Tossed and turned until 3AM, then got up and made some hot cocoa … sat in my recliner and woke up at 9Am … wonder just what I will accomplish today??

I think I will go out to the shop and work on an inlay box that I started last November, it needs to be finished and given away.

Well ya'll be safe and keep in the good weather … And ya'll need to give your wifemate a big hug,it will drive her nuts trying to figgre out what that was all about …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 104° & 26% RH, which feels like 108°.
Heading for high of 107°.

Supposed to see high temps over 110° the next couple days.

Had a slow start today, but I am still heading outside into heat. 
Must get the refrigerator dolly working ASAP.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Grumpy, we went out again this morning and filled another coffee can with huckleberries. I'm pretty sure we're done for the year. Yes, we intend to have a pie during the holidays when the whole family is here to enjoy.

Tomorrow I finally can get back into the shop and start getting things done again.

It topped out at 93 today, muggy and cloudy.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all from SE Wisconsin. Yep - back in Wis. Nope - never made it to Florida…. Again. Deb got ill while we were in Indiana and felt we should come home until we figure out what's causing her ailment.

It was in the 70's all the way home. No rain, but some heavy clouds along the way. Last week when we had that bout of severe weather, they determined we had a total of 12 tornadoes in Wisconsin. Fortunately no major damage or loss of life.

We still have some smokey haze (smaze?) around here too.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…63 chilly, sunny degrees outside..might turn into a decent enough day…


----------



## Shelz

hey all….

19C over here, and the forecast is for 10 days of rain.
Nice summertime weather.


----------



## BurlyBob

Shelz, got to have you join in here. Where do you reside?

Mike, We've still got a lot of smoke as well from the fires. I had hoped the rain we got the other day would help but it hasn't. It's suppose to hit the low 90's today and close to 100 tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to second Monday of this week!

Sunny, 95° & 39% RH in Phoenix; which feels like 100° and it's only 9am.
Heading for high of 110°, which will feel like surface of sun. Hell has returned for a visit.

Welcome to weather thread *Shelz*!
Weather reports are better if you update your profile with generic location? 

Refrigerator dolly update: 
Fighting with some system leaks during pressure/vacuum testing since Sunday. Appears to be fixed now, as no leaks overnight. Final draw down test underway, if successful; hope to charge with Freon and run the unit this afternoon. Fingers, toes, arms, legs, and tongue crossed hoping for some good luck. 
Did I mention I am not a patience person, and hate waiting several hours for each and every pressure/vacuum test? sigh…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdo to you, all you sawdust makers.

Well at 1:05 PM it's 105 degrees here in surprise Arizona with 21% humidity …

Just came back from the store with the goodies for another week of munching …

*Shelz* Ok ya got my curiosity up … where you that you measure the temp in C. ?? ... (In my minds eye I picture you sitting back and laughing at us by keeping us uninformed).

Well I will make some lunch and then do the afternoon puttering … looking at some string inlay stuff to do.

Ya'll be safe in what you do, and hydrate in this hot weather.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good evening,

Dark, 103° & 25% RH outside at 8pm.
Well lit, with 90° & 20% RH garage. 
Yes, refrigerator dolly is operational. 
















.
Not much to show? Has temp setting (24°C) display on front. Was 111°F outside when I turned it on. In an hour shop was 95°. Air temp is a pleasant 80-85° near unit. But lots of hot cast iron needs to cool down to get temp lower. 
Silly thing is too quiet. Can not hear it running with *********************************** air filter (box fan with merv 11 filter) turned on? The outdoor unit is just as quiet. Can walk down the sidewalk 35 ft away from it, and barely hear the fan running. 
Initial check of performance is decent, but indoor temp is too high for accurate numbers. I shortened lines, so may be overcharged. Still some work left. Need to extend the condensate line off the driveway. Guess I have to think about some insulation upgrades too? Seems like have to suffer more assimilation by the BORG. 

PS - don't tell you know who shop as AC now. Otherwise, will have to be working on Blanket chest tomorrow; and I still need to tweak things. Haha

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and at a pleasant temperature!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt , you be sure have to be doing a crap load of work getting back in the shop. just one more reason I ain't ever moving south. Both me and 'Stick in the Mud' hate the heat.

Tomorrow it's suppose to hit 98, could get higher. That totally sucks and I have to hydrodrate. Thankfully there's a beer sale at a store in the morning. So I'll get to watch the lawn get watered and drink beer in the shade.

I totally sucks to be retired !! I might spend some time cleaning out my tackle boxes. They be getting nasty from all the slime and worm gunk. I got to start reloading. Sure wish I could find a good hunting partner.

All my old partners are suffering from Vietnam, died off or just to broke down. God bless them all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

We made it to 82° and 37% RH today. Skies are clear, but we still have some smoke from the wild fires. We had a splash of rain yesterday, but only enough to make everything wet. We're still in drought condition and could sure use a good soaker.

*CaptK* - That fridge is lookin' good. I think you set it on C instead of F because 24C looks so much cooler than 90F. LOL. Personally, I wish they would have switched to metric 50 years ago like the teachers said they were going to.

*Bbob* - You suck at being retired? That needs some splainin'.

*Shelz*- Welcome aboard. Hope you stick around for a while.

Well, gotta run. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 58 to 86° F, sunny & 85%.

I got the snow tires off the pickup without over-stressing my broken shoulder. It may be all healed by Christmas. Keeping my fingers crossed.

*Mike* The metric conversion would have been too easy and made sense. Mixin' and matchin' is so much fun ;-))

*BBob* I tend to agree. Most of my best friends are dead and gone. Living in a chity where the mayor and council practice predatory capitalism ignore codes to lure developers is the pits. It probably would be tolerable if I had not spent 5 decades troubleshooting industrial processes and controls and correcting designs that were dangerous or nonfunctional. Having too much experience with the consequences of the level of stupidly they promote is a bit stressful. WE probably will not know if the 1,000-gallon propane tank violations become an issue.

*Shelz* Welcome aboard.

*CaptK* That shop refrigerator is lookin' good. If you finish the blanket chest, SWMBO might give you another "Honey Do List." ;-)))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 109° in Phoenix on Thursday afternoon.

It is Thursday right? Out of it today.

Klutz luck continues:
Tired and not feeling well. Sinus problems have returned. Finished my meds for this crud and am getting worse again. Only reason the shop AC got built quickly was the prednisone last week. SWMBO and teenager both have sore throat and sinus problems that started early this week. Covid tests all came back negative, so it is just the creeping crud. Whole house is coughing, and miserable. 
I am on first name basis with pharmacy thanks to visiting so many times this week. 
Trying to keep the crud away from FIL, but he complained of sore throat this afternoon. Seems that masks didn't work. Must be something in air making us all sick? 
Only good side is SWMBO is too miserable to worry about Blanket Chest ATM?

*Mike* Regarding AC temp units: Have a funny story to share?

We have a bunch of independent folks that bring mini-split up from Mexico, mostly for installation work in Spanish speaking community who don't care about US efficiency certificates. Some guys buy even from Costco. BORG wants $1400 for an off mini-split brand unit, while Costco Mexico sells York or Carrier model made in same Chinese factory for < $700. 
Funny part?
As a joke, SWMBO Ok'd a Mexico visit (~4.5 hr drive one way) to buy a mini-split, but had to rent her a beach front condo in Puerto Penasco/Rocky Point for week of vacation. Finding this Mexico unit in Tuscon seemed like a good way to cut out the expensive trip to get to finish line a little faster. :-(0)
Yes, She congratulated me for my ingenuity, but afraid I still might be on hook for vacation at later date.

These AC units are international models for South American market. Remote control is in Spanish. Displays only centigrade best I can tell? Supposedly can buy a US remote if I want one. My Spanish is very rusty, but I can survive with this one. Saved 1/3rd from buying US model even with online prices. Plus the independent I bought it from offers installation, and 1 year warranty repair service.

*BBob* Vaguely remember these things you keep mentioning, Friends? 
Lost all my friends IRL when I: got sick, stopped working/traveling incessantly, and participating in hobbies that included others. Most folks think I am dead. Ones that know I am alive; don't waste time worrying about me as I am not a good 'hunting partner' anymore. If it were not for online forums, would be only talking to myself and driving the kids crazy. 
Hoping and praying that no one else becomes a member of Klutz society.

Be Healthy, Happy, and Safe.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

The last two days have been really pleasant. Mostly below 90 and even a little rain.

I did get those marking knives done. Just a little disappointed in the results. I used oil based poly and the colors weren't as nice as the plane wood. I'm thinking I might strip them back to original and use natural danish oil.

I got a real nice surprise in the mail. I got a check for one of my bowls from the community art gallery! One of the few bowls I've been able to sell.

I mentioned about losing old friends. That always sucks. What some of you may know is that in the career field I had, Criminal justice, when your in your in, when your out, your way out. I've lost touch so many guys I worked with and we live in the same town. A pretty sad state of affairs.

Another good thing.. I got a replacement rod for the one that monster trout took over the side of my boat!


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to all the good folks out there in LJ land …

It's 2:08PM here in the land of the tall cactus … It's 104 degrees with mostly clear skies and 25% humidity … 
went out to lunch with the son-in-law, had a good conversation and visit.

*CaptK* I truly understand what you are saying about friends and when you get sick, and none wants to call on the phone either … You sure know who your true friends are …

I hope and pray that your sickly family heals quickly and stops spreading the creeping crud to each other …

there is no rain or snow in sight for the next 24 hrs.

Stay safe and please be well


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 106° & 29% RH in Phoenix east valley. Feels like 110°.

Reminds me of a MEME:









Slim chance for afternoon shower? The weather radar computer predicts a nasty thunderstorm moving up from SE, and it might just, sort of, maybe, kinda, with 50% chance; reach south side of east valley at dinner time? LOL
If nothing else, should make for nice haboob as front moves across the open desert to south of me. 
Nice to have a little more ha*boob* in my life.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Letting this sit a day…









Start on the 5 drawers and a lid…later?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 65 to 80° F, mostly cloudy & 80%.

The talk about friends reminds me of a guy I worked with. He was from out of the area and had lived here for no more than 2 or 3 years. His girlfriend was an airline stewardess. He gave me an invite to their wedding. We were the only 2 there with them and the preacher.

My shootin' buddies are wanting me at the matches, but I can't do target shooting with one good arm ;-((

I got a lucky break. My compressor tripped the breaker. It stalled. Probably the capacitor. It tests OK with a Fluke meter but since it starts no load and the compressor isn't frozen, that low voltage Fluke test doesn't mean much ;-( The lucky break was it waited until I was done running my impact wrench changing tires ;-))

Premonitions are returning with mild migraines. The last few days I have been thinking about the final inspection for the 2 bathrooms that was canceled because of Covid. Today I got an email saying they are ready to clear the backlog of inspections.

The Canadian border is about to open. The Canadians seem to be serious about vaccinations. $750,000 fine and/or 6 months in jail for lying about vaccination status.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

We finally got some rain last evening. A pretty good storm rolled through and dumped about 3" in the rain gauge. Another not-so-potent gully washer is just moving out. For now. It's 77° and cloudy with thunder rumbling in the background.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Spent the morning in the shop and got a couple of small things out the way. Then the rest of the morning went to crap! 'Stick in the Mud', had me fix up a crappy bike we inherited from my Mom's house fire. What an ever lovin' PITA! It's done and out of my hair, till the next time she needs to waste my time on it.

Today is one of the better days as far as smoke in the air. Almost a blue bird day. It might hit 91-92.

I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon?

Sunny, a few clouds, 103° & 28% RH, which feels like 107°.
Heading for 106° high.

FWIW - Weather predicting computer forecasting 50% chance of rain, was 50% wrong yesterday. Winds made ha*boob* about sunset, making for eerie orange sky; but rain never arrived. All it did was lift the humidity and make it dusty/sticky outside.

Another fatigued day in Klutz land. Slept past noon today.
Probably because spent 3 hrs yesterday wrestling with foam panels, attempting to insulate the garage door?

Try as it might, shop refrigerator has not been able to drop below 85° in afternoon. Way to much heat load due lack of insulation. After insulating the garage door, things are improving. Currently holding 79-80° mid-day.

Walking around in shop can feel the cold air below waist, and ceiling radiation burning my brain. Afraid inadvertently cooking my brain all these years have been exaggerating my health problems? 
May have to do something about the ceiling insulation. Anyone want to visit, climb into 120°+ attic and blow in some insulation? Me neither…

Maybe I am just paranoid of HOA NAZI, but afraid my shop refrigerator is gaining too much attention. My office has window that let's to see them all pass by the house. Every delivery driver, and all the neighbors walking/running past the house, give it a double take as they catch a glimpse behind my truck. Many end up staring at it. Poor jogger tripped once while staring at it. Can almost see their brains shifting into hyper speed, trying to figure out the contraption in front of garage. Think I need to find some outdoor wood and make louvered cover faster than originally planned? :-(0)

Have a great day, and better tomorrow!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Deleted


----------



## bandit571

Removed the clamps, yesterday…









And got a start on a few drawers….









One plank to make 3 drawer fronts…with enough to maybe make a side or a back…..

66 clear and sunny degrees outside this morning…..locusts have started their singing….6 weeks until Frost.

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

It's 67° and sunny this morning on its way to 85. We had another stormy evening adding another 2" of rain. That makes about 5 inches in 2 days. We have another chance of severe weather today. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy doo to you out there in LJ land.

Well here we are in the land of tall cactus where right now it's 94 degrees with a gentle breeze keeping the flag fluttering at 10:am.

33% humidity tells me that there is a storm brewing some where, I do hope that it rains, but the chances are slim indeed.

I got the dishes in the dishwasher, laundry in the washer, and now I'm taking a break from the wifley chores with a cup of joe and a Belvita cracker, and some computer time … As the wash completes the dryer cycle it's out to the shop to see if there is something to complete.

*Mike* send some of that rain out our way, we need it.

*Klutz* A lattice cover sounds like a great idea. When I was president of our HOA I received a bunch of complaints about one neighbor that had several junk cars on his lot … 
Well I got tired of listening to the bi'''hes so I went over to his house and helped him build a stockade fence so that the collection of cars was out of sight … You know, out of sight out of mind.

Well ya'll stay safe and do something nice for a neighbor. even if it's just a wave howdy.


----------



## bandit571

83 partly cloudy degrees outside….I'm staying in with the AC on HIGH….

Pizza Hut for Lunch…works for me.

Trying to motivate towards the shop…..have enough parts milled for 2 drawers..









May need to do a Lumber run, next week…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Turned into a really pleasant day, only got up to 73. However by the end of the week it might be back up to triple digits. We're definitely not looking forward to that.

Back out in the morning working on bathroom vanities.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday, Monday, Monday!!!!

If sun arose this morning, I can't see it. Grey cloudy skies, 84° for the low with 50% RH outside.
Forecast high of 'only' 94° today.

Radar has large band of showers between Tucson and Phoenix this morning. It's maybe 30miles away, and can smell that rain is nearby. But only 10% chance of it reaching this Klutz?

Nice work on chest *Bandit*! Glad to someone is making sawdust.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

74 mostly sunny degrees outside…heading back up into the mid 80s…again….chance of rain this afternoon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's been a while since I last poked my head in the door. It's been crazy busy around here for the last week or so. The sun is shining and nary a cloud in the sky. It rained pitchforks and hammer handles yesterday morning with lightning to boot. Now it's just plain muggy. The temp is 81 already and the muggy meter is at 73%. It's gonna be sticky. They are calling for rain later today which will make it even more sticky. No complaints though, it could be snowing!

I've been working on another dresser for my wife. I've got the carcass done and ready for trim. I went golfing yesterday and the course tore me up, too many sand traps. LOL I'm heading out to a big estate sale on Wednesday. There is a bunch of planes and other old hand tools for sale. My wallet might get empty. Wish me luck on finding that diamond in the rough.

That's all for now, stay tuned for more. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

81 steamy degrees outside…3H weather…HOT, HAZY…HUMID…cloding up to try a thundershower after a bit..

Lumber run completed….two at 3/4" x 6" x 4', and two at 3/4" x 6" x 6'3"....about 10 Bft….$7…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

Having a nice gulley-washer going through town, right now.."cooled down" to 82 degrees…just rain, is all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy, Howdy to Ya'll ..

Woke up this morn'in to a power outage … rattled around the house looking for something that was not A/C operated.
Well good luck with that in an all electric house … Duh …

I needed to go to the store anyway, so while out I treated myself to a nice breakfast at the Village Inn … And when I came home all the clocks were blinking "set me, set me" so for the next half hour it was set the clocks … (Geez I hope that my watch was correct) ...

I did put a coat of shellac on a piece of string inlay that I have been working on for some time now, and no power needed for that.

There is a strong rumor that we may have a bit of rain tonight … keeping my fingers crossed

Every one of ya'll stay safe and please be well


----------



## BurlyBob

Another blue sky day here and only going to hit 81.

I'm make progress on the vanities. The best thing that happened was I got the epoxy resin mix correct. There are several open knots that needed filling. It's hardening up nicely. I've had a problem in the past getting the right mix.

Mike I've got a clock in the Man Cave has been blinking at me for over a week. I ought to get after it one of these days.


----------



## bandit571

Only shop time today….glued up a drawer…rehabbed a hand plane…

Still breezy and cloudy…cooled down to 76 degrees, at the moment..

6 weeks until Frost….


----------



## Firewood

It's 73° and the dew point is 72°. It didn't get nearly as warm as the predicted today. But they didn't predict it would be raining all day either. It started this morning with another gully washer followed by on and off showers and downpours most of the day. The numbers on the rain gauge are warn (or washed) off, but it looks like about an inch and a half for today. That makes 6 1/2" in 3 days. Tomorrow they have us under enhanced chances of severe weather. We also had a couple more tornadoes west of us. It's been a hell of a week so far.

I'm attempting to salvage the serving tray bottom that bubbled on me. I did a little surgery on it to inject some glue under the worst areas, stripped the finish and pressed the smaller ones down with a hot iron. It seems pretty good so far after a final sanding.

*Bandit* - Looking good. What will this one be used for?

GrumpyMike - I'd send you some of this rain if I could, but truth be told, we are still a bit short. We just didn't need to get it all at once.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

This is to be a tool chest….another drawer is in the clamps, tonight…









Fought the entire session….whether grooves..









dados..









had to use a handsaw, as the knickers are too dull..









Disston D8 panel saw….the glue up was a war…herding cats would have been easier….

First drawer has been fitted to the case..









Just needs a handle..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 64°, sunny (but some areas are fogged in) and humidity is at 100%. We are under a severe storm risk and a heat advisory today. Temps will climb to about 90° or above and dew points will be in the mid 70's. So if you like Florida weather, Wisconsin is the place to be


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's headed to 90 today. I'm just working on prepping the black walnut lumber for the vanities.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop tome this morning….T-shirt wants to run away…even WITH the shop fan blowing right on me..
79 mostly cloudy degrees..Heat index is supposed to hit about 100 today….can you say "WET BULB!"

Drawer #3 (out of 5) is now in the clamps….film at 2300 hrs.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good afternoon??

Party Cloudy, 90° & 51% RH, due point is 70°, and feels like 96° in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
Appears Florida weather is taking over the country?

Most of Phoenix had storms and rain last night. All I had was a lot of thunder and lighting in all directions. Then finally about 6am a storm cell drug itself over my home, dropping 1/4". Locally some areas received 1-2" in last 24hrs, and flood warnings are posted. House shaking thunder kept waking me up, so napped all morning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Well, we definitely had some weather come through this evening. It got up to 90° with a DP of 75° pushing the heat index to 100. The storms rolled in around 7pm beginning with some straight line winds. The town I used to live in recorded winds of 77 mph. About 120,000 people lost power. Tomorrow looks to be a repeat of today.

Only shop time I've had is adding more coat s of oil to the salvaged tray bottom. So far, its looking ok. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning.

Woke just before sunrise to find 74° & 90% RH. Grey cloudy skies and rain falling at 7am with 76°. 
Forecast has most of Phoenix receiving rain this morning, with up to 1" expected in some areas.
Flood warnings posted for NE side of town due overnight rain, and flood watches for rest of the metro area. 
High is forecast at 92° this afternoon. When sun finally comes out, will be sauna time. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…already had a hour in the shop…film at 2300 hrs….

78 hot and HUMID degrees outside…another "WET BULB !" day…rain has drifted off to the SE….for now…


----------



## Firewood

Morning all. It is 70° and sunny with 94%RH as I took my walk - or was it swim? I didn't see any storm damage, but there was plenty to go around. The outage map show about 110,000 still without power this morning. The crews have a long day ahead of them.

Felt like crap last night and only got about 2 hours of sleep. Still don't feel the best. I see a nap in my future.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. Surprised by unexpected rain overnight. It was only a tenth of an inch, but it was wet, so we're happy to get it.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, WOW! we've been clobbered by storms lately. We had one go through last night and again just about an hour ago with lots of damage and power outages. And, they are predicting more tonight. It was powerful hot and muggy today with temps upwards of 90+ and now it's around 80. The sun is out and the storm clouds are gone for now and waiting on the next bunch to come in.

Thanks *WI Mike* for the storms. You can keep them. I hope you get to feeling better Mike.

I went to the estate sale this morning and only came away with a shop apron. The planes were like gold bars. They were asking ridiculously high prices. None left while I was there. Well, I saved some money. Maybe I'll go back tomorrow for half off day, Maybe!

Well that's all for now. Keep your fingers crossed that I won't loose power tonight. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to all you sawdust makers.

Here it is a cool 80 degrees at 9:30am, about 12-18 degrees below normal out here in the cactus patch. 
We had a sprinkle of rain over night, just enough to keep the dust down … for a while. 59% humidity to make it a muggy morning under puffy clouds and a breeze that keeps the flag straight out fluttering.

The estate sales are always high on their prices, They think that an old rusty abused #4 Stanley is worth something north of $80.00 … Well I have about 35 misc. planes that I have restored, and only one of them is worth that much in a restored condition. I tell those folks what the plane is worth to a restorer, and make an offer, many times I walk away with a good find, and often I just walk away.

A good friend was over using my shop to make a project, and he asked why I had so many planes … well he caught me off guard, so I told him "because I really like sharpening them" ... Oh, the look I got …

Well ya'll be safe in what you do and most of all please be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hmm, Seems I should be shopping for hand planes in Grumpymike Discount tool shop?
Haha

Muggy day outside today in Phoenix east valley.

Mostly sunny, 90° & 52% RH, feels like 96°, just before lunch time. Heading for high of 93°.

Lots of local flood warnings, despite zero rain at Klutz zoo.
Areas around Scottsdale received over 2" of rain overnight. Same areas received over 4" in last 2 days.
Tonto National Forest mountain peaks received 12-14" of rain in last 3 days, forcing controlled release warnings from reservoir NE of metro valley. This generates flood warnings for areas around Salt River in the valley. These controlled releases always close the back routes to Tempe Marketplace and ASU, making traffic a horrible mess.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

87 mostly sunny, HUMID degrees outside….open the door and a blast furnace exhaust will smack you right in the face..

Sitting here by the AC Unit…set at 66 degrees..

Drawer #4 is down in the shop, all clamped and glued up..almost 3 hrs…and I have had enough…almost always get as much glue on me, as I do on the project…

Worst part? No a beer to be found in the house, cold or otherwise..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 72 and mostly cloudy. Humidity is 83%. First day with no rain in a while. There are still about 30,000 without power from the storms we had 3 nights ago. There's a cold front on the way that will have us around 80° for a high tomorrow with much lower dew points. That'll be nice for a change.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 85 here for lunch and could hit 95. We've got smoke filled skies from a 15,000 acre fire about 40 miles from here.
It's only 25% contained. We could sure use some rain in the worst way!

Working on a name sign for my youngest grandson. It's for his 1st birthday in Oct. It's a fill in project till we get back at the vanities.


----------



## Firewood

It's 77° with clear skies, a gentle breeze and 36% RH. A picture perfect day.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 96° & 41% RH, feels like 104°.

And they say: Move to Arizona it is a dry heat. :-(0)
That is hooey given by snow birds that don't live here during monsoon season.

Forecast has thunderstorms forming in area after midnight. Flood watches posted again.

Went wood shopping yesterday. Walked around big orange, big blue, and 2 lumber yards. Was tired early and crashed by 8pm. 
Just after midnight have a massive leg attack by uncle Charley. Took several hours to fix. Ruined what started out as good nights sleep. 
sigh….
.









Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Hot, Hazy, and Humid…apparently there is rain on the way, again..

Rust Hunt this morning? 2 small saws…..and one a pruning saw, at that….$3…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got lucky, high haze and dull gray trees rather than green in the distance. Everywhere else is smothered in smoke from OR and BC. 92° F & 80% but it will be in the low 60s tonight to cool the house. Amazing how many fires are on the wildfire map! I wonder why our heat index doesn't show it hotter than the temp here. I have noticed that too. It is not muggy here like it is in the Midwest and east. Any ideas?

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/use-this-interactive-map-to-track-wildfires-in-washington-state-oregon/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_081421013009+Track+air+quality%2c+fires+on+these+interactive+maps_8_13_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#fire


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Quick update. About 7000 people are still without power after the storms tore up the landscape at the beginning of the week. They say the total number impacted was actually around 230,000. I think that's the biggest outage we've had around here. Here's the funny part. Everytime there's a major outage somewhere, the news always shows Generac loading up trucks with generators to go help out wherever that may take them. Well, the Generac factory is right here in Waukesha county and I haven't heard a peep about them going out to help anywhere around here. Not saying it didn't happen, just that I didn't hear about it. Hmmm.

CaptK - You made me chuckle.

Have a good night all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Crap o'Dear! It hit 97 in my shop today I struggled thru it and got all the letters on the name sign done. I should be able to finish it in the morning. I've made several projects with my Dremel and Stew Mac router base. This is one of them. I did screw up and the router bit got away from me. I'm pretty sure I can clean/hide it using my carving chisels. I'm pretty sure most folks won't see the issues I do.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix metro valley is getting hammered with thunderstorm tonight. 
Has been slowly moving from north since about 8pm. Big lightning show to north of me for several hours.

Finally making it to klutz zoo in SE valley area about 11:30pm:









Have 14 weather alerts listed online for area. 
My phone has gone off short time ago for severe thunderstorm warning.
Reports of 60mph winds and pea sized hail buried inside this storm?

Rain is supposed to last for 2+ hours. Hard to get back to sleep when sky keeps lighting up like noon outside, and zoo foundation is rumbling. Might be another sleepless night…..
Guess I could try reading ebook - The Project Gutenberg EBook of Woodwork Joints?
.....
Clue the music:


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out to be a nice day. The sun is shinning and the temp is tolerable. It is 67 and should climb only to around the mid 70's today. I'll take it.

Well, I've certainly been busy lately. I was rudely awaken Thursday morning (around 5:00 AM) by a phone call from my step son. He lost his power during the night from the storms that went through. About 230,000 people lost power Wednesday night/ Thursday morning. Anyway, his basement was flooding and needed my help. I had to call around to get a pump to pump out his basement. I spent the day there doing his work while he went to his work. Getting to his place was traumatizing in itself. Most of the roads were either blocked by fallen trees or flooded. When I went to bed that night, I passed out. The next morning I had to get up early for a scheduled doctors appointment for my wife. It was another long day. I just want to sleep in for a change. Anyway, I haven't had the chance to get on here until now.

That's all for now, I've got to catch up on my chores around here. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good morning?

Cloudy 74° & 93% RH this morning.
Rained all night. Still have some random rain drops falling.
Most of metro valley received same ~1" overnight that landed on Klutz zoo. 
Some unlucky folks seeing 2-4 inches.

Moisture and clouds are supposed to clear out soon, with high of 97° forecast this afternoon.
Just another sauna-riffic day in Phoenix!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

76 mostly sunny degrees outside..at the moment…did NOT go out Rust Hunting, today..too hot, no cash..

Laundry Detail this morning…means I can also hide out in the shop until it is done….0915 to 1235Hrs…I am DONE for today..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy to Ya'll on a Saturday.

During the night there was a light show till long after I went to sleep, and rain? Oh yeah, there was 1.6 inches in the rain gauge and more in the forecast. Now if we could only get a bit more every day for about 6 months the drought would be over … With the rain last night todays temp peaked out at 89 degrees at 4PM today with a sweaty 53% humidity. The barometer is holding at 29.91.

Didn't do a darned thing in the shop today, so the score there is zero.

Stay healthy and play it safe in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #5 is in the clamps, waiting on glue to dry.
.









had quite enough fun for today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. It's a glorious 56° out here on the deck for coffee this morning. Supposed to be 83 for the high. We've had some nice weather the last several days, but slow warm up is on the way for next week.

I've been awol for a few weeks as I had some vacations and then got home to my sons birthday. Now busy trying to get caught up on projects. I'm finishing up a table today and then start on a small cabinet and floating shelf job.

I'll try to hang around for a while now and keep up with what's going on.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice to see you back Bill.

It could get close to 100 today then cooling down for quite a few days.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day.

Partly cloudy, 91° & 53% RH, just before lunch on Phoenix east valley. Feels like 98°.
Heading for high temp of 100°, which will make it feel warmer than your hot tub.

Turned on shop refrigerator early this morning, it is a pleasant 77° right now. 
Cast iron is almost too cold to touch? lol
Hoping to sneak out this afternoon and work some wood. 

Welcome back *Bill*

Making fast progress on tool chest *Bandlit*. Like the smaller drawer handles better than the larger ones you started with. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

5 drawers are done..









Started work on a lid, too…









Let this sit a day or three…

Intend to stain this a bit dark…the Shellac was to light in colour…Gunstock was too RED….want an almost walnut brown…we'll see….having to wait on the lid BEFORE even the stain goes on…getting "antsy"


----------



## BlasterStumps

Couple a hundred frickin' degrees here in south western CO today. : (.

Don't know about you all but I'm ready for some cooler weather. The birds aren't even wearing underwear anymore.


----------



## Firewood

Another pleasant day here. It made it to 79° with 39% RH and plenty of sunshine.

Just tinkering in the shop getting ready to start another serving tray. This nice weather makes it hard to go into the basement though. It's a lot easier in January.

Bandit - The tool chest is looking great.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> The birds aren t even wearing underwear anymore. - BlasterStumps


Disney has already done that gag:









Haha-HoHo-Hehe ROFLMAO

Dark outside, 89° & 56% RH, feels like 96° @ ~10:30 at night. Almost f-ing hundred? 
Slim chance for thunderstorm tonight. Can see lightning in the east mountains, never know if it reaches the east valley until we get wet?

Spent some time in shop this afternoon trimming sapwood off a dog leg bent Sisso Rosewood slab to use as 3/8" thick 2.5"w shutter louvers. Rated very durable? IMHO - Sapwood is ugly color combo of yellow/white/green. Reminds me of poplar, but with black pores like Limba? Good thing it will be painted. The rosewood was purchased cheap, intended for plane replacement knobs/totes and maybe a small box. Been trying to find a good use for nearly 3" of sapwood on each side of colorful heartwood, ever since I bought it. 
Kinda happy now I have some manageable 8/4 Rosewood planks for wood bin, instead of 7ft slab leaning against wall. 
Before and after pic:







==>









Sleep well….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cool this morning with a temp of 57. I believe it's supposed to get up to 76 later today. We're experiencing cooler than normal temps for the next couple of days then it's back into the heat again. I don't mind the heat, it's summer and it's supposed to be warm.

Between cleaning up the storm damage and shop work, It gets hectic. I ordered some glass to be cut at my local hardware where I always get my glass cut. They screwed up and I've got some that won't work. So, this morning I've got to run to get some more for a project that's going in the mail today.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

73 mostly cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain all this week…

Moose & Squirrel Delivery Service has dropped off the TOP Secret Plans for the tool chest lid…Measurements..









And a sketch to work with….showing the cuts needed to take the glued up panel down into a lid..









Might start on this tomorrow..by getting the panel FLATTENED…so I can cut it better….Have to catch the cut-off ends, before they hit the floor..as they will get reused ..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 56 to 77° F, sunny above the hazy smoke & 50%.

Another record ;-(

"Washington and Oregon have already seen more than 20 times more land burned by wildfires this year than last year. According to the Northwest Interagency Coordination Center (NWCC), roughly 52,500 acres had burned across the two states by Aug. 15 last year. This year, nearly 1,054,000 acres have burned by Aug. 15."

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/wildfire/pacific-northwest-wildfires-burned-20-times-more-land-2021-2020-washington-oregon/281-174c244d-5bed-4138-ad77-ffd663a828fc


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 93 and might get a little higher before it gets any cooler.

I worked in the garage till around noon or so when it got to darn hot. I'm wiped on and need a snooze.


----------



## Firewood

It's about 75°, mostly sunny with a light breeze and 50% RH. Another pleasant day.

No shop time today. Had a finance meeting today and then worked on said finances on and off. Now just enjoying some time on the deck with Deb.

WWBob - That's a huge change from last year and hopefully not to be repeated next year. The significant drought condition isn't helping, but I think better forestry management could lessen the impact.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* WA is beyond forest management solving the problem. In the 90s, WA burned 90,000 acres annually mostly in eastern WA. New records most years in the last decade. Last year it was 800,000 acres with half on the west side. Last spring in June tree moisture was 50% of normal. Our fire season on the wet side used to be Mid-July to mid-September. Now it starts in March and runs later. Underbrush in the forests used to be a barrier to fires, now it is fuel.

I talked to a lady in eastern WA today. The Stampede grounds in Omak are full of thousands of head of cattle, sheep, and horses the ranchers are trying to save from the fires. 98% of the wheat crop is in drought conditions. I expect to see long-term impacts on the food supply.

50 years ago there was a beef boycott about price increases. The lady that was the leader was asked where she would get her meat products if all the ranchers were bankrupt. She said in the grocery store where she always did ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still nice days, but it's getting warmer each day.
I finished a walnut table and and made a little bench using a tenon cutter. There's a learning curve with this thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How can I be the last one to post yesterday morning? Hello…echo….echo….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How can I be the last one to post yesterday morning? Hello…echo….echo….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nice work Bill.

The smoke cleared but it will be back tomorrow in this part of the echo chamber ;-) Sunny and headed to 80 today.


----------



## bandit571

79 very sticky degrees outside…keeps trying rain…figures, I need to mow the lawn today…

Tomorrow Morning…I go in for a TEE Scan…takes about 2 hours, and they will knock me out to do it…..more or less shoots the rest of the day…..considered to be "Under the Influence"...not allowed to drive..

Might take that lid out of the clamps later…we'll see..

Walked past the back screen door…was like the register of a forced air furnace blowing in…yeah…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tomorrow morning I go in for a colonoscopy. Yay!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sucks, to be you Bill! But on a more positive note. That black walnut table is really fantastic.

Good news for me. I really dodged a bullet today. It was looking like I might have to make a mad trip to Baton Rouge, La and bring my Mom home. Seems she having memory and health issues. Looks like my brother is taking care of that whole issue. Whew!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, sorry to hear about your mom, my grandma has early stage dimentia and instead of being pragmatic about what she does have, she's dwelling on what she can't do and refuting what the doctors are saying about her abilities. She just turned 87 and is mostly lucid but when she gets confused, it's very frustrating for her.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, Sorry to hear about your mom. Ours is in memory care. Sad to see her looking for dad because she saw him a few minutes ago and not hearing from any of the relatives. She is the only one left.


----------



## Firewood

The good news is our temps are still hovering around 80°. The bad news is the dew point is trying to catch up. It was at 66° today making feel a bit moist out there.

*Bbob* - Sorry to hear about you mom. It's so hard to see them decline and know there's not a damn thing you can do about it.

I got a call from my sister saying my aunt that I just visited in Indiana is declining rapidly. She's at the stage of hallucinating and talking to all her relatives that have already passed. She is the last of her siblings. She will be missed.

*Bill* - Very nice table and bench. I've looked at those tenon cutters, but we decided against that style of furniture so I never bought one.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday?, no wait Tuesday? Now I remember: *Happy Hump Day!!*
Carp it's almost 1st Friday of this week, have to post this quickly…...

Guess I have been absent a couple days?

Weather outside in Phoenix east valley is muggy and overcast tonight. 
Have widely scattered dark, 78° & 76% RH right now.
Had some sprinkles after dinner running an errand, but not enough to wet the pavement.
High was 96°, skies have been cloudy, humidity has been wondering between 45-80%.

Phoenix metro valley has seen a lot of rain since my last post. Most of storm activity is overnight. 
Here is rainfall report for last 24 hours.









About 3/4" for the Klutz zoo, but most folks recording ~1" (yellow) and some areas (purple) reporting 4-5 inches. 
Flood warnings are abundant. But it is 'normal' stuff for monsoon season. No real property threatened. Only folks impacted are clowns that attempt to drive through water rushing over roadway at natural drainage wash areas; usually marked with signs - Do not enter when flooded!. pfft..

Wild week so far:

- Monday was busy day. 
Went to WW tool auction preview in AM (yeah), and took FIL to Dr in PM (boo). 
FIL Diagnosis is not very good. Neurologist was non-committal during 1st visit, as he wants to see more past lab work before he decides on new tests, and finalizes his Parkinson's diagnosis. Going to try some drugs and see if we can improve mobility. 
Based on the written report filed after visit, FIL is in stage 4 and is totally unable to care for himself. He's having hallucinations, like a little girl that is sitting in his room staring at him all time. He thought he was at party in basement the other night, and was shuffling around house with his walker trying to find stairs so he could climb up his bedroom and go to sleep. [Our house is one story?].

Seems like I have similar memory care problems to *BBob* and *Yeti*? Sucks to be Us!

It is a sad time. The ordeal is tearing my wife up. She watched her eX waste away from cancer a few months ago, and this is bad time for more stress. If FIL Med's don't push him back into stage 3 where he can care for himself again; he will be heading for memory care facility. But first FIL has to realize he won't be driving and living alone again. Seems you can't push a retired Army Colonel to do anything he doesn't want? Just hope he acquiesces about his health before wife losses patience.

Need more Klutz drama?
Worst part of FIL Parkinson's adventure: Lost my step father to Parkinson's a few years after I married my wife. I have early onset Parkinson's diagnosis myself. Know too much about the disease; and where FIL is heading. SWMBO knows too, and keeps telling me; I am not allowed to get worse for at least 5 years, so she can mentally recover from this year.

- Moving on to Tuesday: it was auction day, and everything sold for way more than I wanted to pay that morning. Was fatigued from Monday, and went to back to bed after seeing the depressing auction prices.

- Today has been similar, sleeping 18-20 hours a day this week thanks to chronic fatigue flair up; practically useless as a human. 
Forced myself to shower, get out and visit Wally World tonight. For some reason, makes me feel better watching other folks wondering lost in big store? LOL
Had to pick up household supplies and snacks the wife keeps forgetting that I like to have around? 
Hate to complain, BUT…. FIL being in house has relegated me to 4th most important person in house (last place). Still not sure if I am ahead of, or behind the two rescue mutts? :-(0). Bought some sugary snacks and caffeinated beverages,  Blood sugar will hate me, but prescription uppers make me more irritable than a hungry grizzly bear, and am NOT allowed to be a 'difficult' member of house right now. 

That should be enough Klutz drama for everyone this week!

Remember to smile, you could be a Klutz too! Looool.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cool this morning with a temp of 72 heading to very warm temps this afternoon. No rain until Sunday, yay!

Hearing you guys talk about the problems you are having is tough. But, I've been through some of it myself with the in-laws health issues. MIL is in an assisted living facility and she is going downhill slowly but definitely going downward. She can't remember who my wife is half the time and the other half, she can't remember her name.

We got some news last night that our 6 y/o grandson had to go into the hospital for emergency surgery for appendicitis. His dad was in Best Buy and the grandson laid on the floor and went to sleep. He knew something was wrong then. So he took him to an urgent care facility and he complained of stomach pains had a fever and he passed out there as well. Next stop, ER. His dad told us he may come home today.

For me, I'm happy for all the good days I'm having and blessed to still be alive.

You know guys, I read our thread every morning and by the time I look at my e-mail, facebook, marketplace, Instagram and finally the LJ, I'm tired of the computer and just want to head out to the shop and get something done before my wife wants me to go on an excursion with her. So, I may not always respond to the thread, but I'm always here with yous.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 83° and raining. I didn't think it was supposed to, but here it is. We need some rain, so it's ok by be. We put up a Sunsetter awning on our deck last year and this is the first time sitting on the deck without getting wet.

I'm supposed to help my neighbor move later this afternoon. Ok, maybe I do care if it's raining.

Stay safe and dry everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day!

Sunny, 91° & 39% RH in Phoenix east valley, just before Noon.

Heading for high of 96° this afternoon.

Temp is supposed to climb back into normal triple digits this weekend, and we get keep the 30-40% humidity in afternoons.

Speaking of lovely PHX weather, found this stashed on my hard drive:









Laugh with me, or at me, I dont' care: humor is is good for soul.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Maybe that's the FeelsLike temp? LOL


----------



## BlasterStumps

If you have ever pulled drag chute duty at the end of a runway when it is about 110+ and the pilot lets you have a good blast just as he is making the turn you might think 1053. : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

78 in WW today, headed to cloudy and 68 tomorrow.

CaptK, I doubt if there will be any acquiescing. Mom was an RN who did a lot of Alzheimer's training and workshops. She did not acquiesce. Some patients get to where they do not recognize themselves in a mirror. ;-(


----------



## Grumpymike

Here we sit in the cactus patch at 86 degrees with 42% Humidity at 9:AM on a partly cloudy Friday morning …

Well as I sit here with the morning cop of joe, I wonder what I will do today, I have no plans so something will tweak my fancy a bit later …
yesterday was storm cleanup day, I had about a half inch of silt that washed down onto my driveway, so out with the pressure washer to clean the drive and the front patio … Then it got to hot, so it was into the Lazy boy for a nap … Out here in the desert we call it a Siesta … but it is still a nap.

Ya'll stay safe and please stay healthy … And remember a good siesta always improves the attitude.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Hey all! It's been a while since I've been on here. I hope everyone is 'maintaining'. From what I've read thus far, a good number of you have hit major to minor bumps in the road. 'Been there, done that, 
I'll spare you the details, more to come' ... meanwhile, have a beer, a bourbon, or a nice Iced Tea!
The weather … Yesterday I was gonna say here that we dodged the bullet on Hurricane Henri. Not so much today. It's nudging itself towards us now. Dang! So, it went from 'snotty weather' to 'pretty nasty weather' in the forecast. We'll see what develops!
P.S.; The surfers and some of us surfcasters (not me this time around!) are looking forward to some of this.


----------



## bandit571

Just turned down a Stanley No. 5 Whale Tail…at $8…..meh…same place that has a "Hand Painted Disston D-8" for $10!

been a LONG ASSED day, too dang hot outside in the sun…Been up since just after 0500 this morning…getting a bit worn out..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about 90 today with lots of clouds. Not a bad day for fishing. We didn't catch a lot of fish, but I did catch my biggest bass ever. It was a 20" largemouth that should have weighed about 5lbs.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sun has set, cooling off to 93° already. 
Humidity is only 32% as desert attempts to dry out from monsoons the last couple weeks.

Nice Fish *Bill*!!

It's raining used wood working tools in Phoenix this week?
Had a commercial equipment auction Tuesday. Now, email this afternoon has notices on THREE different estate/auction sales this Saturday with full wood working shops being liquidated. All located on opposite ends of town, at least an hour drive apart. CL has a new home owner where PO left a garage full of almost new wood working tools they don't want, asking $4k for instant wood shop. Several newly posted overpriced Unisaw and PM66 sitting on CL too. :-(0)

In useless human mode. Half asleep as I type. All my brain registers after reading about sales is: 
Wonder how much money the wife will get for my stuff?

Today's anti-Klutz tip: 
Never try to catch a chisel that you drop or has rolled off table, unless you like visiting the ER.

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that's a good looking bass. They sure are fun to catch, they'd be awesome if they tasted like walleye!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

First frost this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy in WW, headed to 73. Same tomorrow.

Nice catch Bill.



> Today s anti-Klutz tip:
> Never try to catch a chisel that you drop or has rolled off table, unless you like visiting the ER.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Spontaneous reactions will send us to ER for more stitches ;-(( Been there, done that ;-(


----------



## bandit571

> Cloudy in WW, headed to 73. Same tomorrow.
> 
> Nice catch Bill.
> 
> Today s anti-Klutz tip:
> Never try to catch a chisel that you drop or has rolled off table, unless you like visiting the ER.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> Spontaneous reactions will send us to ER for more stitches ;-(( Been there, done that ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


have learned long ago..just let it bounce….that is the main reason I keep extras of the same size…when it stops bouncing, it goes into the re-sharpen bin…
Tip: Dog holes in a bench are great for holding chisels…you will see a few handles sticking up out of mine….up to 3/4" wide…


----------



## StevoWevo

Heck of a nice bass Bill! I'm mostly a salt guy but have messed around at a few farm ponds. The drizzle is pretty consistent now,bracing for Henri here on the Ct. coast. I will be back in a more tropical climate Wednesday. Catching an early flight outta here


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My spontaneous reactions are too fast to let it bounce. One time I was repairing lighting in a gas station back when they had 3 bays for mechanical service. I was on a 10-foot ladder. We did the work hot leaving lighting on for the workers. The light that was out had a short on the fluorescent ballast wire to the fixture cover. As I opened the cover, it cleared the frame and was no longer shorted to ground. The voltage is about 500 volts. That shock through my hand from the cover to the fixture contracted my muscles. I lost balance, grabbed the top of the ladder stabilizing myself. There was a worker passing below where I was working along the workbench. The cover fell as my arms retracted. I reached out and grabbed it stopping it from falling on the worker passing below. I could not believe that happened; not only catching my balance but grabbing the metal lid falling in midair. Other things have fallen that I should have let go rather than cause minor injuries. I always spontaneously grabbed them before I was able to process the better option ;-((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, Calm, 99° & 23% RH outside in east valley of Phoenix. Have 101° downtown.
Low this morning was 78°. 
Making it a tolerable day, now that humidity is dropping.

Klutz family drama alert:

20 yr old son calls in panic, the 21 year old POS he inherited from his Dad is overheating. Angry at world, as he's on a tight schedule running errands, before formal dinner out with his GF parents. I asked if can you see it leaking water/steam, all I get is, 'IDK where do I look?' Suddenly he's forgetting where the dip stick is, so he can check oil. Kid has helped me change a radiator before on his mom's car, he knows what to check. Sigh 
He doesn't want step-dad the mechanic; he wants God to wave his magic wand, fix the car instantly, and bring his Dad back. Knew keeping that car was going to be a bad idea.

OF course, his GF was with him, so his car repair manliness is being tested on side of road too. 
He's failing the test, and that makes him even more difficult to talk to on the phone.

Seems I get privilege of driving 30 min across town, after he eats nice dinner tonight; to work on the POS in a dark sweltering Costco parking lot.

Did I mention my truck oil pressure sensor failed this week, and the oil pressure gauge reads either 80psi, or zero; depending on car-ma (or is that Truck-Ma?). Parts ordered, delivered today maybe. Kind of nerve racking driving a vehicle with check engine light on, and zero oil pressure on gauge.

Looks like it's time for another car repair week at Klutz zoo. Both POS and truck are too big to pull inside garage, close door to work on; so shop AC won't let cooler minds prevail. Expected to hit 108° in a couple days.
Just another Klutz'd day at the zoo!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

88 SUNNY degrees outside,,glad I got the yard mowed last night….except for the falling down at the end..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 103° & 21% RH today in Phoenix.
Started morning off with 75° which was nice start to day.

Did everyone catch Blue Moon last night? 

My blue moon arrived today:
a rare 1946 Delta Four Foot Shaper followed me home. 
It's 1.5HP 3PH RI motor, and missing some the doors; but it was cheap enough could not resist dragging it home despite 103° heat. It gets stashed until I finish some other stuff. Might pull 85lb motor, so I can stack it on top of 2 Unisaw in the shed.
So many projects, so little energy.

Son's POS is back on the road. Found a water leak. The overheat was severe enough, ECM put car in limp mode and it would not go over 40mph. LOL 
Cleared codes and limp mode, but still have replace thermostat check engine code. More car repair work in his future. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm this morning at 71. It's supposed to warm up to 84 but, that's what they said yesterday and it got up to 91. The next week is gonna be a warm one ending with rain.

I got my yard mowed yesterday and even though I rode the mower, I was ringing wet with sweat. It's quite muggy out and it's hard to work in the shop past 2 pm.

*FF Bill*, nice bass you caught. Did you enjoy your trip in Michigan? Catch Many?

Well, I need to head out to the shop and get things done. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch You Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that…

77 heading for 90 degrees, today…no rain.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday!!!!

Currently sunny, 89° with 35% RH.
Started at 79° at sunrise.
Heading for high of 106° today, as we shift from warm/wet towards normal 110° August temps by end of week.

Lovely day for emergency dentist visit? 
Broke a filling yesterday, tooth aches with cold, heat, or anything acidic; like orange juice with eggs for breakfast.
Dentist starts late Monday, sent a note online; office manager came in early, called to offer me a slot this afternoon. Since I got a slot so fast, something else has to wrong.. 
It is Monday after all?

Then it happened:
Wanted to nap this morning. Nope. Honeywell Jet Engine test facility is running tests. Can hear/feel it for miles. Thought it was earthquake first time heard it after moving here. Once we heard it, we understood why this house was cheaper to rent than some further away. sigh

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

78 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning…

Sunny, 85° & 47% RH. Heading for high of 104° today.

Klutz'd again - Dentist tells me tooth is broken, needs dental heroism and luck to save it. 
Recommended removal, and implant; which is cheaper than attempt to saving it. 
Oral surgeon appt in an hour for removal. There goes my day. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A SUNNY 82 degrees outside…can't see any clouds. Slight breeze…good day to just sit in with the AC on….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It is so good to be home. I had to take the wife to a family get together in western Washington. We spent 3 days over there in Vancouver. Do I ever hate that side of Oregon and Washington. Traffic is insane. I'm sure hoping I don't have to go back there for several years!

On a happier note the weather is much cooler than a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure hoping we won't see any more high 90's. Now we just need a little rain.


----------



## bandit571

Yep…we hit 90, today…has cooled down to ….88 degrees…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 47 to 74° F, mostly sunny.

I have seen the Tennessee floods on the news, but I did not realize they had a foot and a half of rain in a few hours! ;-( Areas flooded that were never considered flood plains ;-((

https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2021/08/23/tennessee-floods-show-pressing-climate-danger-across-america-wall-water/?utm_campaign=wp_post_most&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_most&carta-url=https%3A%2F%2Fs2.washingtonpost.com%2Fcar-ln-tr%2F347b900%2F61251e069d2fda2f4707e034%2F596c96fdade4e24119d2442a%2F9%2F74%2F61251e069d2fda2f4707e034


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, It's sweltering outside with temps at or near 90 and with that, the feels like temperature is at 95 in the shade. That means when I go outside, it's hotter than hell. So, I'm in the house this afternoon and for the next couple of days until it cools down a bit.

I tried working in the shop yesterday and I was soaking wet with sweat in an hour. I couldn't believe how muggy it was yesterday. We had a storm come up in the late afternoon and early evening. Windier that crap and a boat load of rain.

Looks like the trip to the Bahama's in December may be put on hold until after the first of the year. Apparently the cruise line want all passengers whether they are vaccinated or not, take a covid test prior to boarding the boat. I'm not going through that just for a ride on the water. I've had my shot, that should be good enough. I guess I better watch my step when I get off my soap box.

I had a mess in the shop the other day. My neat little saw dust box I made worked quite well and I had to empty the dust. I had 7 boxes of saw dust. 7 LARGE boxes! But, I couldn't get my darn DC to work after that and found the bottom bag on the DC was full of dust. Another BIG box full. Then I had dust spitting back at me when I ran the table saw, opened the bottom and found another BIG box full of dust. I can't win with this DC system. So, I eliminated a few hoses and am now using just two large 4" hoses going to the DC system. I hope it works. Sounds like a *Klutz* moment. LOL

Well that's all for now, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 108° & 20% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.
Overnight lows are back into lower 80's. 

Excessive heat warnings posted for all this week. 
You'd have to be dead or beyond stupid; to not realized it is too hot to be outside in the afternoon.

Gained a new hole in my head yesterday after tooth extraction. Have to wait 4 months for implant to fill it back up. Just what I need, another hole for stupid to gush out of my head and klutz things up. As long as I keep my mouth shut, might be OK? :-(0)

Diet for next 3 days is mushy stuff, nothing hard/chewy. Pain killers are not helping the achy jaw. They make me drowsy and want to sleep, but just lay there and think of the stuff I could be working on if I weren't all doped up. It's the Klutz curse. Bork'd if I do, Bork'd if I don't.

Klutz zoo drama continued:
FIL delusions are getting worse despite his new meds. He is retired colonel in army intelligence, the flashbacks are getting scary. He asked my wife to leave his room, as he was in a meeting with general's at Pentagon. He asked me to remove the little girl that was sitting on his bed staring at him, as Pentagon meeting was top secret. Just hope he doesn't go looking to push the big red button next?

Wife wants to write a sitcom, Think Hollywood would air: Real Life with Klutz family?
I don't think anyone would believe it's real. I know I keep hoping to wake up from this wacky dream.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the ER today….6 hrs of waiting around, an X-ray, and an Ultrasound…and a nap in a freezing room…just to tell me I have fluid on the knee, and blood clots in the lower leg…..must have landed a bit harder than I thought…

have a 10 day rest-up, before the Labor Day Tractor Fest…wonder what "Gems" I find then….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried to get on here yesterday morning, but LJ seemed to be down. Yes, hot here too. 99 yesterday and probably same today. Was in the shop working and in the garage painting. Same story today. Hope to get a project or even 2 finished today.

Don, I had a good trip to MIchigan. I caught several trouts on the my first day of fishing and then nothing after that. I had a hard time finding spots to go that had public access.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley is Sunny, with 82° overnight low to start morning. 
Heading for 109° this afternoon.










Feels like one of these ^^^^ kind of days.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

81 SUNNY degrees outside…heading for the 90s again…Think I'll just here by the AC…and rest up the leg…


----------



## BurlyBob

Ya'll are going to hate me. It's 57 and sunny here. It's suppose to make it to 78.

Headed out to the shop to get some work done on the bathroom vanities today.

Have a great day all.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning or rather Good Afternoon, It just got done raining and now it's muggier that crap. We got dumped on in about an hour we received 2 to 3" depending where the majority of the rain fell. It looks like my yard was the area. The temps have dropped to 73 but the dew point is at 71 and the RH is at 95%. The high for today will be in the low 80's.

The morning shop working thing is working out pretty good. I'm getting lots done before noon. Today I sanded my drawer fronts and stained the dresser carcass. All's left to do is assemble the drawers and apply the finish and and it's done. Yay!







!



















Looks like you guys are pretty busy as no one has got on here yet today and it's already afternoon. I hope y'all have a great day. I've gotta get outta here for now so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to go to a few yard sales, today….6" Craftsman Chrome edge Dado set…$2. After the fourth get out look around and hobble back the the car…that was quite enough for my knee…Find out Monday…1) what I did to the knee, and 2) what caused a big blister on the back of my left hand…Spider, maybe?

85 SUNNY degrees outside…I staying inside with the AC….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice weather here but accomplished nothing. Just running around doing errands.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 96° & 23% RH in Phoenix mid-morning.

Cooling down slightly? High of only 106° today. 
Have chance for monsoon shower this afternoon?

Looks like higher chances of rain coming next week, but can't believe the weather pundits.

*Don* - nothing happening here. 
This Klutz is in useless human mode. Body has been horizontal ~38 of last 48 hours. Woke up 2 hours ago, already yawning and thinking about laying down again. Hoping it's just a temporary energy drain due tooth extraction. Trouble is peripheral neuropathy has my arms/legs buzzing, with lowered touch sensitivity. Pushing myself to work with tools in shop when I feel like this is dangerous. Just wish my brain would stop thinking about all the stuff I could be working on. I my mind, finished 3 projects this week. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

85 degrees, and clouding up a bit….too bleeding hot for me…


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. I'm back! We decided to get out of Dodge for a few days and I pretty much stayed off line the whole time.

We made it to 91° today with humidity hovering around the 70% mark making it feel closer to 96°. Not too much rain while we were gone as the rain gauge was bone dry.

Looks like some aches and pains going around while I was gone. Hope everyone heals up quickly.

Not much to tell from Wisconsin except it's still rather warm around here. Before you know it, we'll be complaining about the cold again. Except maybe for *Bbob*.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MrRon

Wind starting to pick up along the Mississippi Gulf Coast ahead of hurricane Ida. At the moment the hurricane is expected to hit land west of New Orleans, but Mississippi will get a large storm surge. I am far enough inland and away from any water to worry about flooding. My son is in the Air Force and had to move the C-130's from Keesler Airforce Base to Texas as a precaution against the hurricane.


----------



## BurlyBob

MrRon, Keesler AFB! I remember it well. My Dad was stationed there twice. It's where I learned to hate heat and humidity. Also went to a civilian school there. The worst of any I ever attended. Folks there did not much care for the USAF dependents. The teachers treated us quite harshly. That was back in the early 60's.

Decent weather for a crazy day long trip to Boise. Grandson's 4th birthday.

Mike your pretty close to right. I was watching a weather guy on YouTube talking about this coming winter. Saying we might have above average snow. Like I say every year. Bring it on, the more the merrier!


----------



## bandit571

Ran over a couple Wooly Worms the other day…they were a solid black…no brown wool at all…going to be a long, snowy winter a-coming. Locusts were signing about a week ago, a sign that frost was about 6 weeks off…looking like about the end of September…

Back of the knee HURTS…yet, NOBODY wants to fix that…x-rays do not show if anything is torn..nor does the Ultrasound…..Wearing a brace and a wrap to help out a little bit…

One of the items I "picked" the other day…. 6" Kromedge Stacked Dado set, Craftsman….$2…..Yeah, yeah…BUT, that is also the size my go-to circular saw uses…..Just have to remember to use both blades equally to even out any wear….

BTW…80 mostly sunny degrees outside, right now…..will wait and see how the day goes…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Sunday morning!!

Partly cloudy, 87° & 46% RH outside, 2 hours after sunrise.
Slim chance of rain today as we head for high of 107°. Higher probability of rain overnight.

Hope everyone is safe as Hurricane Ida makes landfall. 
Is it called a HER-i-cane, because mother nature beats the snot out of you? 
That is what I thought.

Not to defect from the unfortunate folks in golf states, but Arizona has high probability of a tropical storm weather next week? HeHe
Hurricane Nora is ripping up the west coast of Mexico, and those storms tend to hammer desert SW with rain. We have a few days before it reaches us, and mom could change her mind and smack someone else. Fingers crossed for more rain/flooding and videos of idiots driving through washes labeled 'do not enter when flooded'. Those funniest home videos always make me laugh.

*Bandit* Sorry to read that knee is reducing your rust hunt joy. When my knees hurt, nothing works right. Hope you figure out the problem and get it fixed.

Was vertical a whole 5 hours in a single session yesterday, little more awake today. Hoping I can visit shop awhile this morning, before I start yawning?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, did anybody look at the xrays of your knees for bone spurs. That's what I had on both knees and it hurt like sin.

Right now I'm nursing my shoulder. Spent the morning digging fence post holes. Sure can't run one of those manual post hole diggers like I use to. Tomorrow I'll get the last 2 holes dug.

Question? When do you think this pallet wood fad will end? I've never really gotten into it. A few years back I got a hold of some and few times I cut it or sanded it, which was very few. I got the odor of a septic tank. I'm certain that it gave me a sinus infection and threw it all out. I haven't done a thing with it since.

Real nice weather today. Might get to the upper 80's.


----------



## bandit571

Seeing the "Bone Doctor" tomorrow afternoon…and see what he says.

Different med for the blood clots….have to stop another…

79 windy, cloudy degrees outside…rain might show up again, this evening….had a BIG light show storm last night…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and cool in WW, 63°, might get to 65. Might have to turn on the furnace if this keeps up ;-( We were gone to a family reunion plus had 2 grandsons here for a week I pretty much stayed offline too.

Welcome to the club bandit. I tore a ligament playing soccer when I was 11. Had issues my whole life occasionally. They wanted to give me an artificial knee when I was 55. I knew I was done being an electrician if they did. Much better being a part-time electrician with a knee brace than a full-time wall mart greeter ;-)) I held out for some kind of brace. I knew a longshoreman who was hurt that wore a pair. They finally gave me an unloader brace that holds the joint apart where there is no cartilage. I wore a couple of pairs out, they work great. None of the artificial knee limitations friends have been plagued with.

Please wave at my cousins in the Treasure Valley BBob.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's Monday! 
Yeah! start of another glorious week, and I am still alive. 
phew, dodged this weeks bullet. 

Started off with cloudy morning, 82° low.

Now partly cloudy, 101° & 26% this afternoon.
Heading for 103° high temp.

Depressed to learn Tropical storm Nora dissipated over Mexico west coast.
Forecast chance of rain for Wednesday have been reduced by 20%. 
Moisture and instability has 20% of rain next couple days.

Need to get off PC and mow lawn today.
Stayed awake a whole 8 hours yesterday. Might be near normal fatigue levels soon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 70° after a high of 81. Humidity started out at 100% and fell as far as 34% before climbing back to 64%. Weather looks to be in the 70's for the next 10 days.

*Bbob* - I've never done much with pallet wood, but I've heard too many stories about potential chemical use to ensure those pallets don't bring any unwanted hitch hikers here from who knows where. Ok - who am I kidding. We all know from where. Anyways, I never felt it was worth it.

*Bandit* - Sorry to hear about your knee. I hope the bone doc can find out what's going on. I have an ankle that's been giving me fits for quite a while. I guess a visit to the doc is in my future as well.

Well, gotta run. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hot down here, dang hot! Seems like every day it's been getting to between 89 & 92 in the afternoon with a boat load of humidity to go with it, I'm ready for things to start to cool off. I had to mow 2 acres yesterday and got sunburned and filthy as a pig from all the red dirt dust that was kicked up. I've got to mow, dethatch and fertilize at home today so that'll be only slightly better, at least I can head inside the A/C whenever I want.

The biggest problem with cooling weather is I'll get sick of 50 degree temps in four days wanting it to be warmer, it takes me four months to get sick of high temperature nearly every day.


----------



## bandit571

70 cloudy degrees outside…with very light rain.now and then. too bleeding early in the morning. Sitting here waiting on the Tylenol to kick in….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the weather sure has changed around here. Over the weekend, it was in the 90's and today it won't make it out of the 70's. Last night's low was in the 50's. Just like BB Yeti, I like the low temps but, I'll get sick of them soon and want it to warm up.

Burly Bob, Yeah, I'm not sure it's still going on around here. I see lots's of pallet's all over the place and nobody wants them except for fire pits. LOL I never was into them as much as many were but, to each his own.

I had a busy weekend and I'm sure glad it's over. I have to take my wife to a sleep clinic tonight for here sleep issues. I hope it clears up her problem of non sleep. Well the dog is whining, so I better go and see what the problem is. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bobnann

Been a while since I checked from WNY because the weather here in Niagara County has been typical late summer. Mostly mid eighties during the day, kinda dry, nothing at all eventful. Some thunder storms over the weekend that gave us some needed rain. Boring maybe, but ill take that over what I see in the headlines elsewhere. And like some others here l love the change of seasons. Cooler weather is coming, but right now I'm enjoying our late summer. Let it linger for a few more weeks.
Regarding pallet wood, I tried that many years ago. Briefly, very briefly. Spent about two hours trying to get anything usable and realized I was wasting my time. It's not like I use that much wood anyhow. Much rather go to local supplier and pick out the species, color, size, etc rough cut and know what I'm starting with. And spend some money locally to support a friend. The coffee and a chance to shoot the BS is just a nice add on.
Pallets, sure the price is right. Take a chain saw to them and make a pile for the fire pit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another cloudy day in WW. Might hit 70.

Pallets are a PIA even for firewood. Those gripper nails do not release ;-( Ash is full of scrap steel.


----------



## Grumpymike

A great big howdy to ya'll

We made it past Monday, and this is the last day of August … July just went whizz past us and just left a memory of hot weather and us racing for the AC areas, and Alaska guy's first frost. Just seems crazy that AG has frost when we are sweltering in the 100+ temps.

It is 88 degrees at 11:00 AM here in the cactus patch under partly cloudy skies, with a limp flag laying up against the pole, and not a flutter to be seen … Oh yeah, 43% humidity after a brief rain squall last night. It's like a sauna out there, so I'll find something to do inside.

My 2 cents worth on the palate wood … I have used it, and regretted it. to hard to pull the nails, the wood usually stinks, and is of a lessor quality than I like to use. So the bottom line is I go to the woodworker store and buy the wood I need for a project.

Well ya'll do it safely and please, be well


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon!

Partly to mostly cloudy, cooler with 96° at lunch time. High is forecast as 97° this afternoon?
Have 33% RH, and sure looks like a chance for rain this afternoon. 
Radar shows Gumpy's side of town raining right now?

Was still over 81° low last night, but tonight is supposed to drop into middle 70's. 
But that is only because we have 60% chance of rain forecast overnight and tomorrow.

Funny thought for day:
Anyone noticed the pictures of flooding after Ida, with all these folks wading through the waist deep water. 
I thought water in that area was populated by Alligator's? 
Ruh-oh. Forget to bring the shotgun.

And most are carrying shoes to keep them dry? ? 
Me, I am wondering where all those roofing nails ended up. 
Ouch, ouch, ouch; I should have worn my shoes.

And now they have no power for the AC for many weeks? 
No thank you.

Even with 120° temp in Arizona summer, occasional flooded streams, scorpions, rattle snakes, and even Tarantula migrations; AZ looks like a nicer place to live. hehe

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Possible tear in back of knee, he won't try surgery until AFTER the Blood Thinners have ended….Large blot clot IN the knee..right knee is twice the size of the left one…

Knee brace is now back on…getting the ice-packs chilled down…

72 cloudy degrees outside….bit breezy…chance of a shower, later….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Possible tear in back of knee - bandit571


Tough luck Bandit. 
Does this mean you get out of laundry duty for awhile?

Praying for speedy recovery!


----------



## Grumpymike

Yeah *Klutz*, it is sprinkling out here in the north west part of the valley. I just walked out to the mail box and got a few sprinkles on me … The humidity is up to 67% out there in the sauna.
And I noticed a couple of mushrooms in the front of the house … (The only mushrooms I eat are the ones from the grocery store).

*Bandit* Sad to hear of your knee giving you problems … After they amputated most of my right foot, I spent 6 months in a wheel chair, but now i am verticle again. So what ever pain they put you thru, it is only temporary.
Our prayers are with you

Ya'll be safe in what you do. and be well.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I'm also sorry to hear about your knee. Been thru my share of knee issues.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one here that feels the same way about pallet wood.

Right now I'm feeling the pain of another day with a post hole digger. Thankfully it's over and I can't do any more work at the daughter's house for a week. We got the posts in and concrete poured. I'm just going to let it set up real well before I do any thing else.

Tomorrow plumbing and electrical. Fix the kitchen faucet and rehang a light on my garage. I sure hope those don't take all day.


----------



## BurlyBob

I forgot to post those marking knives I mentioned some time back. I used some Wenge I had laying around. I finished them with Minwax oil poly. I'm not to thrilled who the varnish covered the lighter stripes in the Wenge. I think I should have used a water base finish. who knows I might order some more down the road and give that a try. These things are super easy to build. The kicker I found was that Stumpy Nubs says use a 1/8" drill bit to match the holes in the blade. Except on the thinnest blade, the holes are smaller as are the brass pins. You have to use a smaller drill bit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump Day!

Unusual cloudy 77° & 81% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning.
Sky sprinkled rain off/on since yesterday's post. Just less than 0.2" accumulation at Klutz zoo.

Sun is supposed to appear later and reach 90° high, which will make nice sauna like conditions.

Nice marking knives *Bob*.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe as you hump along thru your day!


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh, Joy!!! Plumbing is on the schedule today. Yippee, Skippy!


----------



## bandit571

Rehab eval was this morning's schedule….nap time might be this afternoon's schedule…..Friday they will start the rehab of this knee…a Twice-a-week "Mugging".....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW, 64° F in the house this morning. Still, 64° F at noon, supposed to get to 73° F today. Hope to warm up in here without starting the furnace. Warmer the rest of the week. Indian summer should be on the horizon ;-)

Marking knives look good from here, *BBob*. Praying for no leaks!!

*bandit*, Hope rehab works. Knees are so much easier than shoulders. Orthopedics told me shoulders are the worst thing they do ;-((


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature..


----------



## bandit571

Right shoulder was done back in 1996….LONG rehab….just to get back to being a Carpenter, again…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like we have a bit of a reprieve from the heat with 82 for today's high, lower humidity and 5-10mph winds should be pleasant. But I already got all my outside chores taken care of so I'll be in the garage most of today.

Mom had arthroscopic surgery for her torn rotator cuff on Tuesday and her first PT scheduled for yesterday. When I last talked to her, she sounded a little loopy but I guess that's to be expected with heavy pain meds. Doc said 6-8 weeks for recovery and I know she's already itching to get back to gardening (likely what tore her shoulder up int he first place).

Bandit, I was thinking about the solid black wooly worms you saw, the farmer's almanac is suggesting the same and as reported by the local weather news lady down here, we could actually see some snow. More snow than the one time 1/2" we typically annually any how. The day we close on our house in December '18, there was 4" on the ground and it nearly paralyzed the whole area, no school, no work and yet the lawyer and both agents made it. The kids are sorely missing snow but I'm okay with never seeing it again.


----------



## bandit571

10 weeks on the shoulder. Just to swing a hammer again…..Sick Pay at the time sucked, too…..

56 sunny degrees outside. Another 4 weeks until the first frost.

Visit the Cardio Doctor today ( WHY do they all have to be on the 2nd floors? Rehab is too?) Then start the rehab tomorrow. Not sure what I will try to do over the weekend, yet…

"Ya'll be good now, hear? If not, be careful….If not…don't name it after me!"

Words to live by?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning.

Mostly cloudy, 77° & 83% RH this morning.
Overnight low was pleasant 74°.

Had a noisy thunderstorm visit after Midnight. Lasted maybe 90 min. Flash flood warnings for SE metro valley last night, but they expired already. Roughly 1-1/4" in rain gauge at Klutz zoo this morning. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice and sunny in WW today, headed to 78. Might warm the house up ;-)

My rotary cuff must have been worse. It was 6-8 weeks to use the mouse on my computer ;-((


----------



## StevoWevo

Good afternoon everyone!
It's been hot and humid down here the last few days. All the disturbances between us and Africa have sucked away any breezes and left the local waters greasy flat. Weather man says high eighties low nineties and feels like about a hundred. Took advantage of the calm seas yesterday and went fishing with our friend and local guide. Filled a massive cooler with mahi-mahi including two nice bulls over forty pounds a piece. Be back to early morning shop foolery working on my first ever chair for the misses tomorrow. Best wishes to all from St Thomas 
-Steve


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Bearcontrare

The tornadoes here in Maryland hit further South of us and a worse one to the East, around Annapolis. In the Frederick area were had torrential downpours which caused flash flooding. Some roads were completely closed until this morning, and local schools were closed because so many roads were still unpassable. We were blessed with only flasg flooding and that we never lost power.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We got to 75° again today. Pretty much a carbon copy of yesterday. Humidity is down too. Tomorrow we have a good chance for rain.

Ida has given the folks out east a belly full for sure. A lot damage and loss of life. My prayers go out to all of them.

Stevo - It's been a while since I've been to St Thomas. If I ever start cruising again we may get back there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Barry, good to see you here. I've got relatives in Cranbury. Seems that they got hit hard in that area. Thankfully our family on much higher ground outside the town of Cranbury.

Personally I'll take our hard heavy winters and drought summers over tornadoes and hurricanes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a hard heavy snow filled winter. I want to spend days shoveling my driveway. I love shoveling my driveway and side walk. So ya'll send my your snow this winter. Heck I may even bring my shovel out and rub some sharp on it this week. Then start coating it with WD40. 6-8 coats of sun dried coats of WD 40 should do the trick.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..60 sunny degrees outside…just finished a Morning Skillet Breakfast from Bob Evans…kind of too full for spam….

PT begins this morning on the right knee…..1st Breakfast was just ..pills…2nd Breakfast was from Bob Evans. Diet Mountain Dew to wash both down…..

Flag and block to take care of spammers…


----------



## StevoWevo

Firewood, look me up if you're passing by, our door is always open!
Bandit, I think I'll take a pass on the spam as well, hope you knee feeling better soon.
A light breeze has returned which is offering some relief from the heat and the mosquitoes. Praise be.
Stay well everyone 
-steve


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 80 today.

I'm trying to get motivated to get things done. Yesterday was our 43rd anniversary. Grilled up a couple of ribeye steaks. Man were they every good.

Well time to get after it.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,

Well first of all I had waffles for breakfast, don't need no stink'in spam … (in my best Bogart impersonation).

It's a nice 94 degrees with the flag just fluttering as it hangs along the pole. There are a few puffy clouds to the north of us, and there is no snow in sight. And the humidity is back to a livable 37%.

I have no plans for today, very un usual, but as I look at my todo list, nothing is to be done … so i have a play day and a nap ... Well I did fix the screen door latch … a bit of oil and it works like a new one again … The thing has only been in there since the year 2000 … just hard to believe that it needs service already.

Well like I said, no plans for today, so I will putter with this and that now that I have all my wifely chores done, and the kitchen all cleaned up with the dishes done.

Please be well, and be safe when using your tools … Remember what Norm Abrams said about safety glasses …


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to the weekend.

Phoenix east valley ended day with 100° & 29% RH. 
Tolerable afternoon for errands, but not 'work outside' weather.

Useless human day. Got up @7am, ate breakfast, then fell asleep. Woke in time for dinner. Seems I am on permanent vacation lately?

Speaking of vacation, my step kids are in San Diego for long weekend. Their rich uncle the lawyer, bought a block of rooms at beach side Westin, has arranged family dinners every night, even allowed the kids to charge to room; and is having memorial (and illegal) spreading of their Dad's ashes into ocean this weekend. He was marine, his ashes in ocean was the only thing funeral home could not arrange. We were all invited, but decided with 24/7 FIL at home; wife & I could not attend.

Not to jinx a possible nice holiday weekend, but I expect at least one panic call from drama queen daughter this weekend. When she she went to Hawaii, there was a new 'soap opera' worthy panic everyday. Having my son and his GF with her, has 50/50 chance to calm or amplify the drama of the Klutz zoo. Every time my kids visit Disney World (at least once a year), there is at ALWAYS a discussion where they are considering that I need to drive 6.5 hours one way to SoCal to solve their problem. 
Sigh - afraid they took this sign in my office, literally:










Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe; and my YOUR weekend be drama free!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

87 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

We've got smokey skies again. I wonder if these fires will ever end. It's up to 84. I doubt it will go much higher.

I'm at the assembly stage of the bathroom cabinets. I screwed up a little today, easily fixable. I cut one cabinet side to long, Whew! That's way better than to short. After chow time I hope to get them all together. I might even post a photo or three.


----------



## bandit571

74 RAINY degrees outside…...and very smelly at that….looking like it has settled in for this evening…kind of puts a DAMPer on a Country Music Concert tonight. I am not allowed to go to the Tractor Fest this, due to the knee, 1st time in 6 years. Hmmm…maybe next year, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I just returned from Louisiana on deployment. The weather sure is nicer here than there.


----------



## EricFai

Beautiful holiday weekend, mid 80's and sunny, great weather for the lake.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW running 50 to 79° F, mostly cloudy. Slight chance of sprinkles tonight and tomorrow morning, mostly sunny next week with the same temp range.

Not doing much with shoulder and equilibrium issues. After a dr appointment in a couple of weeks, I will submit a criminal complaint to law enforcement as the mayor and chity council ignore their oath of office. That is a gross misdemeanor with a 10 years statute of limitations. The state attorney general accepted a consumer protection complaint. They do not have the authority to straighten this chity out. They forwarded it to the mayor. She continues to refuse to enforce fire, propane, and structural codes. She says she was a financial manager at Boeing before being elected mayor. Their infamous safety standards in the 737 MAX killed 346 and the scrutiny exposed disasters in every other program; 767, 777, 787 Dreamliner delayed several years, the tanker delays, and the space ship launch delays plus their top engineers are leaving the company. Our mayor obviously brings plenty of experience creating disasters. That myopic financial focus policy started by Wall Street in the 90s motivated Pacific Gas and Electric to end safety standards killing over 100 and they plead guilty to 84 negligent homicides in June of 2020. Prosecutors wanted to criminally charge the managers but could not do it. If we do not start charging these managers who ignore safety standards motivated by greed with negligent homicide, they will continue to kill ;-( Anyways, the AG's office told me to submit the issue to local law enforcement if there are laws being broken. This will be part of the documentation and notification process my attorney told me would be an advantage to any survivors and heirs.

This puts the chaotic weather in perspective ;-( "Nearly 1 in 3 Americans live in a county hit by a weather disaster in the past three months, according to a new Washington Post analysis of federal disaster declarations. On top of that, 64 percent live in places that experienced a multiday heat wave - phenomena that are not officially deemed disasters but are considered the most dangerous form of extreme weather."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2021/09/04/climate-disaster-hurricane-ida/?utm_source=alert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=wp_news_alert_revere&location=alert&wpmk=1&wpisrc=al_news__alert-hse--alert-national&pwapi_token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJjb29raWVuYW1lIjoid3BfY3J0aWQiLCJpc3MiOiJDYXJ0YSIsImNvb2tpZXZhbHVlIjoiNTk2Yzk2ZmRhZGU0ZTI0MTE5ZDI0NDJhIiwidGFnIjoid3BfbmV3c19hbGVydF9yZXZlcmUiLCJ1cmwiOiJodHRwczovL3d3dy53YXNoaW5ndG9ucG9zdC5jb20vY2xpbWF0ZS1lbnZpcm9ubWVudC8yMDIxLzA5LzA0L2NsaW1hdGUtZGlzYXN0ZXItaHVycmljYW5lLWlkYS8_dXRtX3NvdXJjZT1hbGVydCZ1dG1fbWVkaXVtPWVtYWlsJnV0bV9jYW1wYWlnbj13cF9uZXdzX2FsZXJ0X3JldmVyZSZsb2NhdGlvbj1hbGVydCZ3cG1rPTEmd3Bpc3JjPWFsX25ld3NfX2FsZXJ0LWhzZS0tYWxlcnQtbmF0aW9uYWwifQ.H6VqByjeLV_9PiNi0fq10BS4j-Elwi_uaaID3Sv3RU4


----------



## MSquared

*TS*, I hear 'ya about all the political and corporate corruption. I know it all too well from first hand experience. I won't go into it here, but trust me on that. Go get 'em! Don't make any typos!

Well, we got strafed by Isaias and Henri. Tree came down first then the pool burst, respectively. Ida wreaked havoc all around our environs, mainly West of here, to the North and South. From Philly, through Jersey up into Conn/S. Vermont where it collapsed. Left a bunch of flooding and clean-up to be done locally. All in all, we dodged the bullet here …... so far. Many not so lucky!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Marty* Glad you dodged the bullet.

I can't leave this place for a future homeowner. It is criminal to allow a concrete wall on top of the ground that could crush a homeowner making planting beds for landscaping! ;-((


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all it's 59 sunny degrees out this morning. We should see mud to upper 70's today. Yesterday it only got to 68 for a brief moment before dropping back to 66 for the rest of the day.

Got up way too early, but got some chores done before heading out to breakfast. Like GrumpyMike, I lube the latch on the patio door and got working nice and smooth again, vacuumed the carpet to get rid of all the footprints. You'd think we were getting the house ready for a showing. Wait - did I just type that out loud?

Eric - Welcome to the thread. Nice pic of the lake. Makes you want to hang out there all day long.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## bandit571

A clear and sunny 67 degrees outside the window….morning to ya…


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## MSquared

Beautiful lake indeed …. But, with that waterfall, I'd be peein' like a race horse all day!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Afternoon?

Sunny, slight haze in sky, slight breeze, 104° & 22% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Morning low was 78°.

Expecting same, same weather for next week… sigh

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A clear and sunny 68 degrees outside. Waiting for the meds to take effect, have a few errands to drive to…not walking too well, though.


----------



## bobnann

As was forecast, early morning showers have given way to bright sunshine, blue skies, a light breeze, and low humidity.
High temperature today mid 70s. After seeing what other parts of the country are going through I'll gladly enjoy this day. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This reminds me of our mayor and chity council ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and warm in WW today, 77. Drought cut wheat yield by 25%. The biggest question is will it rain and germinate next year's crop?


----------



## bandit571

Mostly sunny 68 degrees outside….

Looks like Cricket has eaten all the Spam, this morning…

So…what IS for Breakfast, now…besides Pills?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bobnann

Thunderstorms rolling in from Canada as I type. Pretty tame compared to what others are experiencing. Finally got around to refinishing this little rocker. Here I'll confess to being a garbage picker! There, I've said it and now I feel better. I found this little rocker on the side of the next to some garbage cans and turned and put it in my truck. It's been in my shop for about a year and I finally gave it a light sanding a couple coats of semi gloss poly. Something Germanic the way it looks. And yes it's already spoken for.


----------



## bobnann

Here is the before pic


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 102° & 28% RH; made for sticky afternoon in SW desert.
Low this morning was 80°, so no overnight reprieve is available.

Just noticed the extended forecast predicts above normal temps for SW desert though Sept. :-(

Thank you Lord for hatching engineers that developed air conditioning. 
Was out in shop yesterday rough prepping boards for a privacy screen. 

Phew, dodged holiday weekend drama bullet:

Holiday weekend created only minor drama for kids San Diego trip. As expected, Daughter locked the keys in car once. But son realized back window was open, and solved the problem without calling home. Grandma reported they were prefect angels the whole weekend. Afraid alcohol may have influenced her report? Regardless, We have lots of family pictures being passed around, and they all arrived safely at their Arizona homes today. 

Next Saturday is moving day for my daughter, as she moves out of her uncles rental house for a 2nd floor apartment. Wife and I told her, shes 21 and an adult now. Find some friends, or hire help. This time we are not picking up or carrying anything. Have fun!
Over heard this morning; SWMBO has secretly rented a u-haul truck, has offered to drive, cat sit, and supervise the apartment decorations when done. Something about not wanting this grumpy old man around during move? Fine by me, carrying stuff on stairs is murder on my knees/ankles.

Seems my week was heading for a good trajectory? Yeah!

Not so fast: 
Wife shares today we have annual landlord inspection of our rental house this week. Which means thorough cleaning, and moving some excess 'stuff' from her former office (now FIL room). Carp needs to be moved from hew new office in living room; into my shop for couple days. 
Seems I can't escape moving junk this week? Also means shop will be constipated for couple days. 
sigh, welcome to Klutz zoo!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Will have another rehab on the knee, tomorrow morning…..then figure out IF local hospital can do the blood work that the Family Doctor wants done….except he wants it done in another hospital….30 miles away from me…

Roofing guy was all for the new roof…until he found out it was an "Insurance Job".....then all bets were off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Only good news in WW today was the California smoke was up about 30K feet. Mostly sunny, 77° F ;-( Chance of thunderstorms and lightning tonight, cloudy tomorrow clearing in PM.

Physical therapy is not making much progress ;-( Attorney told me we need injury, property loss, or fatality for the cause of action to get the chity to enforce fire, propane, structural, and safety codes. The mayor's nasty policies have succeeded. An orthopedic specialist is the next stop. All hospitals in WA are 100% full. This may be a long-drawn-out PIA. All appointments and tests are 2 months out minimum lately.

*Bandit*  Doc may have a good reason for lab choice. A friend of mine was hired by a hospital in CA to save their lab from being shut down due to years of incompetence.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 55° with 77% RH under nice blue skies. Looks like low 70's for today. Had some T-storms roll through yesterday, but otherwise it wasn't too bad of a day.

Went over to elderly neighbors house yesterday to install a Ring doorbell for her. Going downstairs to turn power back on, missed the bottom step and ended up landing on my hip. And, no, she didn't have carpet at the bottom of the steps. A couple sore spots, but otherwise good to go. That's a good thing because today I get to install another one for a friend who just moved into new home.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Another smoky day. It might be the last day in the 80's. We've also got the possibility of a little rain Thursday and Friday, very much needed.

Still working on the bathroom vanities. They are glued up and getting ready to put the fronts on and stain. Then I get to start on the drawers and doors. I'm not even half way thru this job.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thicker smoke in the sky and cooler. It's only 65.


----------



## bandit571

69 mostly sunny, and breezy today…..my kind of weather!...


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Convection oven weather in Phoenix today!

Sunny, Breezy, 106° & 17% RH, just after lunch.
Over night low was 81°. 
Heading for high of 108° in east valley, and 110° downtown.

Excessive Heat Warning posted till 8pm today, thanks to above average temperatures. 
Ozone related air quality warning posted till Friday PM too.

Annual rental inspection has passed with no complaints from landlord's management team.
Didn't look in garage this time. Now I get to move SWMBO stuff hiding in garage back into house. 

My left arm is useless thanks to aggravating an old tennis elbow problem moving stuff 1st time. 
Cleaning out garage may have wait a couple days. Not allowed to complain about my arm.

Wife was feeling bad, and extra grumpy this week; so she went for Covid and flu test. She has influenza. 
She mentioned her PITA to school nurse, and had to drag son out to Dr this morning for flu test; before they will let him return to school. He's not infected, yet…
Best part of trip and the day was getting hot pastrami from Firehouse Subs for lunch.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Somehow the text and photos got mixed up. So this is my neighbor's drive way, garage and barn. that yellow building on the left is my old shed. I gave it to him and helped him drag there so I could have my new garage built.



















I was at the neighbor's showing off something and asked about his new equipment shed. He took me outside to see and told me about a 4 point buck laying under his apple tree all morning. For you whitetail hunters who count all the tines, Out here we only count one side on a muley. If it's an oddball, say a 4×3, we count it that way.








If you look real close to that atv on the left you can see that 4 point buck under the eave.

.









Here's a closer photo of the old boy. The rest are just close up photos. The camera really start to spread out the pixels using the telephoto on this little compact camera. You can see he's been trying to rub the velvet off. There's some blood on that upper right hand horn and loose hanging velvet in a few places.




























I was hesitant to get any closer than 30-40 feet from this ol' Boy for fear of having him bust out of there. I'm thinking he's a 4 year old. I didn't get to see his body but judging by those horns he made it at least 4 years.

Thought you all might enjoy seeing Eastern Oregon urban deer. This ol' Boy has been leaving lots of sign in my yard under our apple tree and around our flowerbeds.

Pretty darn cool, wouldn't you agree?

After I posted this I got to looking at the photos and noticed that ol' Boy got some girth there. You can see stomach on either side of him. He definitely ain't no yearling!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

When does bow season open Bob? That's a big muley. I'm surprised he didn't spook. Muley's are known for being jumpy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, Bow season opened a week or so back. I'm pretty sure this guy has been hanging out in our neighborhood for a few of weeks. I've seen evidence of deer eating off my apple tree and leaving droppings in our yard for the last month.
Part of his calmness might be that he's hanging around our part of town. I'm on the very outside of our small town and deer are very common. Another factor might be the lack of a good food source elsewhere. The drought may be causing them to seek food in gardens and yards.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles wake-up this morning. 52 rather chilly, sunny degrees outside..and not much warmer inside…too early to start up the furnace?

Knee rehab this morning..after that? Waiting on the pain meds to kick in….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 52 sunny degrees this morning. Looks to be another beautiful day in the mid 70's. May need to talk Deb into going for a walk out at the nature center.

Bbob - Nice pic of the Muly. Here in Wisconsin where it's whitetail territory, it's rare to see a mule deer. And we count all the points.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's getting more chilly as the days go on. This morning it was 48 and is now getting upwards to 63. Should reach 73 by this afternoon. We have a beautiful sunny day so, I'll have to take advantage of it and mow the yard.

Lots of things have been happening around here but, I won't bother you guys with the trivial things. I've been helping my two step sons with some of their home projects as well as working on my own. One of my step son's is selling his house and giving me his John Deere lawn tractor. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it yet, hopefully get a snow blade for it.

*Burly Bob*, I like the deer pictures. That is one fatty deer. Like *WI Mike*, we count both sides. Hey Bob, here's an interesting story for you. Recently a friend notified me of a Bedrock 608 for sale for $20.00. So I bought it only to find it was broken. It had a big chunk out of the side of it. I just sold the Lever Cap for (gulp) $80.00. Now to sell the frog on "Can I Have It" on Facebook. Hopefully I'll get more $ for it. Here is a pick of the plane.









*Capt. Klutz*, glad ur inspection came out ok. Now you can add more to the house.

Well gang, I've got some chores to do before I can play in my woodshop. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings gang,

Thought I would post a word or two, since it's been awhile. I don't post much anymore since I really don't have much to tell. I don't any wood projects to show ya'll or any good stories to write about. Haven't been in the shop seriously doing anything in 3 years. My back is in such bad shape I can't stand for more than 10 minutes w/o having to sit down. So….it's not worth it for me. My back hurts 24/7, so sitting or laying is about the only relief. But…..I got together with some friends of mine last night and we picked some good bluegrass music. Had a banjo picker, a mandolin picker, guitar (me), upright bass, and dobro picker. Good 3 part harmony. I sing lead and tenor, and high tenor. Played about 4-5 hours, and we're gonna do it again tonight. It really felt good to get out of the house for a while.

It's been so long since I've moved my boat, I went to the shop for a few minutes, and my boat is covered in mildew, as a lot of my tools are too. What a shame…..!!! I'm gonna give it all up for health reasons.

Weather: it's the usual around the mountains this time of year. Lows in the 70's, and highs in the 80s-90's. Not rained in a while, so a good rain would help. Like I said, not much to report on…..!!

I'll get off of here, and go put some new strings on my guitars, as I pretty well killed the ones on now. Later..!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

86 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

72 chilly degrees outside…almost as ''cold" inside the house…..MIGHT get back up to the mid 80s, for the weekend?

Season is changing…not sure I am ready for it..yet. No cloud cover tonight, going to get a bit nipply…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

High overcast in WW today, 64° F. I felt a few sprinkles and saw them on the windshield as I returned from a medical outing but none measurable in the gauge; drought continues I guess.

Nice pics of the muly *BBob*. Muly hunting in your future?

Sorry to hear your issues continue *Rick*.

*CaptK* Tennis and golfer's elbow plagued the electrical trade before battery power started doing all the screwing. I was given an exercise to treat and prevent tennis elbow. It worked well. Hold the arm out straight locking the elbow with your fingers pointed straight up. Use the other hand to pull your fingers back towards you. You need to hold it for at least a minute each time you do it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather at Klutz zoo has been crazy the last 24 hours.

Constant swings between excessive 'must be bare naked' heat, and bone cold chills where can't find enough blankets in house. Yeah, OK. Guessing wife gave me the flu? 
Feel like a turd on fence post baking in sunshine, even indoors.

Weather outside is 94° & 23% RH at 9pm. 
Yep, still hot out there.

High was 108° today as I drove around town getting Covid and flu tests. Covid PCR test takes 48 hours. Flu test was negative, but Dr said it is only 82% accurate. Does that make me only 18% of a human being? 
Always suspected I was not from this planet. 

Dr gave me an interesting choice. Spend hundreds on anti-viral that might cut my symptoms in half within ~54hrs, or save my money and enjoy being sick for 7-10 days. SWMBO insisted on wasting money hoping that FIL doesn't catch Flu from me. Wait, She has been the one hanging all over her Dad for his care while she was sick the last week? Quoting my kids: I didn't do it!!

Today's Dad joke:
If you ever get cold, just stand in a corner. They're usually 90°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Anything planned for today? Me neither…

57 partly sunny degrees outside at 0751hrs…yep, too bleeding early in the morning…..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 63 and sunny on its way to 87° today. Still summery weather, but on our walk yesterday, there were lots of leaves falling already. Fall is coming for sure.

I'm in a llloooonnngg line waiting to get rid of a box of hazardous waste. Old finishes, dyes, and who knows what. They sure don't make this easy. And then they wonder why so much of this ends up in sewers, on roadsides or just hidden in your trash. A guy just came by to tell me it's a longer wait time today. No sh1t Sherlock. And the roads are so under construction it took two attempts to even find how to get here. GRrrr….

Stay safe and healthy…..and patient everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It sunny out this morning with clear blue sky's. The temp is 71 and should reach 80 today.

*Hi Rick*, it's good to hear from you again. I know it must be painful to stand for very long, but you can sit in front of your puter. You can talk to us about anything you want. It doesn't have to be about wood, it can be anything.

Well, I didn't get my lawn done yesterday as we had to make an "emergency" run to get one of our step-grand kids from school. He is in the 9th grade and got suspended. It sucks to be him when his parents get home.

Well, we have our young grand kids here, PTL. I love my grand kids but I love them in small doses. They stayed overnight last night. I'm about ready to commit suicide. I'd pull my hair out, but I don't have much to start with. Man they are rowdy at only 10 and 6 y/o. They go home at 2 this afternoon. Our poor animals keep running away from them and hiding.

Well, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, we got some rain yesterday and late evening. Close to a quarter inch. It was coming down real hard in the evening and a couple of thunder boomers. It's sort of scrubbed the smoke out of the are for now. We sure could use a few more days of that, but it's not in the forecast.

I've got one cabinet assembled and hopefully will get the second done today. Then on to doors and drawers.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. It's kinda warm today, but I can tell fall,is coming. Almanac says a cold snowy winter is coming. I hope.
Started loading kiln today. I need to get some wood drying so I can make room for stacking.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy folks,

Well here it is 100 degrees at 1PM out here in the cactus patch, with a few puffy clouds here and there, and the flag is doing a good flutter at half mast today. the RH is holding at 26% today … actually a nice day in the desert, with the trend to start cooling this next week.

So good to hear from *Rick* again, sorry to hear that the back is keeping you out of the shop.

I hear what your say'n *Mike in WI* , I have served my time in the long lines to turn in the hazardous waste … and then made a few comments on line (that fell on deaf ears of course). Then to top off the forever long wait, the guy tells me that they aren't taking this or that today. Sheesh, at least I had the right color of 't'shirt on …

Well I hope that ya'll are well and making sawdust in a fine fashion … and doing it safely.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful day in WW today, 72° F, partly cloudy. No rain since the .5" July in my gauge.

*Mike* We are lucky on hazardous waste. Drive through open every weekend and very seldom any wait. I suppose there are enough stations to adequately cover the demand. I can't believe they are replacing our garbage cans to color coordinate ;-)) Recycle will be green and all the green and blue garbage cans will be blue I think. Seems like an excessive expense. I suppose the name recycle and the recycle symbol are not accomplishing their goals with they younger generations ;-))

I may have to change the name *W*ater *W*orld to *C*ar *J*acking *W*orld ;-( A few days ago there was an armed carjacking a couple of miles east of here committed by a 16-year-old. King County opposes incarcerating juveniles. The courts released him with an ankle bracelet yesterday. Last night there was a carjacking with shots fired a mile and a half northwest. ;-((


----------



## Firewood

Today turned out pretty much like they predicted. Mid 80's and mostly sunny. Humidity did jump a bit but not too excessive. Will be somewhat cooler tomorrow.

*WWBob* - So after waiting in line for nearly 30 minutes, I finally made my way up to the sign that read "If you're here for hazardous waste, you're in the wrong line". Wait - what???? Come to find out I needed to go 2 gates up where there was NO line at all!!!! Why couldn't the moron walking around tell me something useful like what line I should be in for hazardous waste instead of useless dribble like "The line is going slower than normal". Oh, well. At least I got it done.

*Rick* - Glad to hear from you buddy. So sorry to see you're still having such a tough time with your back. And I'm glad to hear you got to enjoy a nice jam session with your buds. Keep at it as long as you can.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

88 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

83 mostly sunny, WINDY degrees outside, this afternoon…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. SWMBO and I celebrate 51 years today ;-) Temps running 54 to 69° F, cloudy. Slight chance of sprinkles tonight and tomorrow, mostly sunny next week until Friday and Saturday with .75 and .5" predicted. First rain other than the .5 in July since June.

*Mike* That is a typical career bureaucrat. When King County redesigned the intersection in front of our house in the early 80s they sent all the runoff into our driveway. It was a PIA for SWMBO to wade to her car some mornings in 3 or 4 inches of running water. ;-( It did not go into our garage, about an inch and a half margin. ;-) When our drain was overwhelmed, it ran onto our neighbor's, overwhelmed his drain, and ran around his house and into the ravine outback. His drain started eroding the steep slope, about 60°, maybe even a bit steeper. I calculated it washed about 400 cubic yards off the back of his lot. So much for the county's "Save the Salmon" policy, eh?

The county spent a lot of money installing catch basins that did not catch a drop of water that did not fall straight out of the sky as the erosion continued. When they were doing the work, SWMBO told the crew that it would not work. The work crewmen said they know it, but they are required to do what the county engineers tell them to do. It took 7 years for King County to send out a supervisor or engineer that understood *water runs downhill* ;-)) I have had too much experience with career bureaucrats.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

As sun sets over SW desert, it's 101° with 14% RH.

Which is appropriate as temp inside this klutz is oscillating between 100-101°.
Covid test came back negative.  
This flu virus is strangest impact of any I can remember. My bones ache in the very center. Extremity joints are swollen and slow to move. Sounds and pain from normal uncle arty visits in ankles/knees pale in comparison. Lower back feels like an axe is lodged in my spine. Rare to find a comfortable sitting position. Feels better if I keep moving, but the dripping sweat prevents doing anything for very long. I pray no one else gets this flu virus.

Wife has been dealing with this flu for a week, and I thought her scorn was normal complaining.
Apologized to her last night for not being as sensitive as I should have been the last week.
Her response: 'It hurts that bad?, muwahaha'.
She made me laugh, that hurts too. Damned if I do, Damned if I don't. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Thunderstorm rolled through about 330am. It put about 2" in the rain gauge. More rain on the way. We might get to 70° today.

*CaptK* - Sounds like it sucks to be you this week. Hope you kick that flu quickly.

*WWBob* - I think I recall something similar around here where they diverted some water to fix a problem and just made things that much worse.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

66 sunny degrees outside the windows….heading for the low 80s later today…..chance of a T-storm on Wednesday, maybe….

having a runny nose right now, and that is about it…..unless you count this sore right knee…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

82 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's the end of a very productive day. We got the large bathroom vanity completely together with nary a hitch. I finished a raised relief name sign for my grandson's birthday next month. A couple coat of varnish and it's one more thing off my to do list. That is till something else is added at the other end!

Things are starting to cool down here. I'm pretty sure we won't see 80's till next spring. So you all know what I'm beginning to think…BRING ON THE SNOW!!!


----------



## bobnann

Hey Rick glad to hear from you. Being a fellow bluegrass picker I'm glad to hear that you can still play and enjoy. 5 hours that's a real marathon. I'm dealing with some nerve problems in my bowing arm when I play the fiddle. In fact I just got done practicing and I'm icing my as I type.
And here in Western New York it can hear another thunderstorm approaching so I'm gonna grab a mandolin and sit on the porch, do some pickin and watch the show!
Keep on pickin Rick!


----------



## Firewood

We barely made it to 70° today - just like they promised. And we did get another gully washer come through about 8:30 this morning. I'll have to check in the morning to see our total for the day.

Not much else to report on here. Went to a friend's house to help him with an antenna issue. Easy fix. See the ENT on a follow up appt. tomorrow.

Bbob - You're a sick, sick man. That's all I have to say.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's partly cloudy so far today. We're supposed to get another round of T/S rolling through this afternoon. We had some real bad ones yesterday around 1:00. Then again we had some come through on Sunday that were bad enough to uproot trees in the area. The temp is 72.

I got some golf time in yesterday in between rain. I played in a golf outing for our local hospital. I didn't play all that bad but, wasn't' good enough for me. But, I had a great time. Got off the course just in time for the storm. 








Damn I'm getting old!

I've got a big problem coming up. I've committed to making a farm table for our local fire department. It's gonna measure 12' long. The problem is, I don't have the room to make it and cut the lumber. This ought to be fun. I'm still not sure how I'm gonna do it. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I've got to go to the local lumber yard to see if they will "donate" some lumber for the table. Hopefully they can help out.

*Rick*, keep plugging along. I hope things get better for you.

Well, I've got to run, so I can get my bench cleared for this table thing. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

74 sunny degrees outside the windows…..knee rehab tomorrow…


----------



## DonBroussard

Southeast Texas and southwest Louisiana are going to get a bunch of rain today from Hurricane Nicholas. Some of the same areas impacted and recovering from Hurricane Ida are going to get it again today and tomorrow-not so much winds but the rains will slow restoration.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

79 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,

Well we did it again, 100 degrees at 1 PM today … now that's 1 at 1 in my book… But we have 18% humidity, making it 't' shirt weather, with a few puffy clouds here and there and one streaky one to the north (where my office window looks out).

The flag is hanging limp with a bit of flutter now and then and a puff of a breeze now and then.

There is no rain or snow in sight for the next few days … and that is a good thing because I left the snow shovel in Kansas City when I moved from there some years ago … Geez i really like living out here in the cactus patch, where it's hot for a couple of months then like spring weather the rest of the year.

I haven't done much in the shop for the last couple of days, so nothing to report there.

Be safe in what you do and most of all, be well.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Afternoon!

Sunny 105° & 11% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Occasional breeze makes outside in shade almost tolerable?
Morning low was 76°, which means fall weather is approaching. 
10 day forecast shows an end to triple digit temps is coming soos. 
Maybe even overnight lows in high 60's. Can't wait to feel cold again. 

Flu med worked. Fever broke Monday. Aches and pains were tolerable without pain killers yesterday, so I mowed the lawn. Sort of normal today. Was sick about 1/3 as long as wife experienced. She is still achy and almost murdered me for saying back pain was gone.

Was in shop yesterday to blow dust and spilled Dr Pepper out of Son's PC that was getting a new hard drive. 
lol - the fun never ends at this zoo.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Knee rehab this morning…always "fun"...bills are paid again…groceries have been bought…decided to have Wall E World do the oil change in the car,,,while the Boss and I went shopping….of course there were NO electric carts available….so, the 3 laps around the store was done, pushing a cart….sitting here with ice on the knee, trying to calm it back down….since laying down for a nice LONG nap didn't work…

the new shoes are a tad too tight…or maybe it's the feet are too fat…or both….no wood was harmed, today…


----------



## BlasterStumps

In the mid 80's here in southwestern Colorado. Took time this morning to dig the 'taters. Have them laying out in the garage to dry then will sack them up and distribute to a few people. Glad they are out of the ground. A few reds, some Yukon Golds, and French fingerlings.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's down to 66 with 52% RH. We peaked at 79 today with sunny skies all day long. It was very pleasant the last couple days. May get a bit warmer tomorrow.

*BlasterStumps* - That's some pretty good spuddage you got going there. That should make some people very happy.

*CaptK* - Glad to hear you're about over your bout with the flu. Hope SWMBO gets better soon.

I got the results from my x-ray today - came back normal, so no arthritis noted. Now I get to go see an ortho guy to see if he can figure it out.

Well, that's if for me. Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## BlasterStumps

The weather is noticeably changing and you can feel fall in the air so besides bringing in the potatoes, I gathered the remaining few onions from the row. Found a nice place to dry them on a big wire shelf in the garage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

25 inches of rain this weekend. Drought coming to an end. Hopefully, some makes it to eastern WA to the 100,000-acre fire that is 20% controlled.

*BlasterStumps,* Looks like the garden did well.

*Mike*, I'm headed to an ortho guy too. PT not making enough progress to justify continuing.

*CAptK*, What kind of flu med wrked? I didn't know they have flu med.


----------



## bandit571

64 sunny degrees on a FRIDAY moprning!

may go back and see IF there are any more batteries left (He still had 3 when I left) and buy 1-2 more….$7 for a Ridgid 18v Battery….one I picked yesterday, charged right up….and fits my saw…and WORKS!

Knee rehab in a little bit..I have a NEW brace. Walking about without the cane, this morning..will see how THAT goes…

Sausage Breakfast Bowl for 2nd Breakfast, pills were 1st Breakfast…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

As sky turns orange to east of Phoenix; have clear skies, 79° & 40% RH for morning low.
Heading for high of only 100° as clouds are predicted. 
Slight chance of rain this afternoon and tomorrow?

*BlasterStumps* Looks like nice load of buried treasure from garden. Good for you.

*Bob* Anti-viral drug prescribed was called Xofluza. New drug similar to Tamiflu. Has to be given within 48hrs of start of symptoms for maximum benefit. Super expensive, but only one dose of 2 pills and done. Wife was sick almost 14 days with this bug and picked up secondary bacterial infection. I was only 'sick' 4 days, and have avoided her lingering issues (so far). Guess it worked. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's starting out to be a nice day with blue sky's and comfortable temps. Should reach 80 today.

I just wanted to give a shout out to* Festus*, Happy Birthday Mark. I hope the day goes well for you.

Nice haul on the garden *Stumps*, I love the onions.

I started a new diabetic regimen today, I started using Ozempic. The doc seems to think it's time to get my sugar under control. I hope it works and I hope it's not the beginning of the end to me.

Ok, I'm done. stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## StevoWevo

Gosh Blaster that pile reminds me of deer camp. A bunch of us would sit in my uncle's welding shop and smash em through a foot press and then right into the deep fryer. Oh man the battered blue gills were mighty tasty too. Good times, I miss it when fall rolls around. Anywho it's been unsettled here lately, lots of rain and thunderstorms. Cisterns are almost topped off and my trees are thirsty so no real complaints. There is a system coming off the African coast that has some people getting nervous. We will see what comes of it soon. 
Enjoy your weekends and stay safe and well everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

75 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Happy Birthday Mark! It's mine, too.

Stay safe,dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy Birthday *Dawson Bob*, I didn't know. I hope you had a great day my friend.


----------



## bandit571

bright and mostly sunny 81 degrees outside…yard sales have been raided…rather skimpy pickings, today…

yesterday? three 18v Ridgid batteries for $15 total…means I spent $22 for 4 of them…currently all charged up…and the circular saw even runs!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Up before sunrise, getting a snack; and then back to bed.

Have 75° & 80% RH this morning as low. 
Was only 99° yesterday for high, thanks to 1/4" of rain that fell off/on during afternoon. Most of Phoenix only received 1/8".

Forecast is no more rain, mostly cloudy, with 98° high this afternoon in east valley?
Finally seeing normal September temperatures. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

The weather prognosticators are predicting it will dip down to 36º tomorrow night here. That is a prediction for down in the valley however we live up a few hundred feet higher so it could be closer to freezing at our place. I brought the winter squash in to the garage. All that is left of the garden is a cucumber plant and some tomatoes. The growing season is done for the most part around this place. Time to go find some good apples.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Nice clear sunny, crispy, frosty day here in my part of the world.








</a>


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Deleted


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The rains came but only half of the 2.5 inches forecast. Winds blew out power for about 100,000, but we were only a blink off and right back on.

Thanks *CaptK* I'll keep that in mind. When SWMBO started working for the school, we vaccinated against Public School Disease every year and haven't had flu for about 30 years. Good to have an ace in the hole. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

76 clear sky degrees outside….going to get a bit chilly, tonight….

Some of the farmers are picking corn…others are chopping it for silage….lots of grain trucks running around….Beans will be in about 2 weeks?...

Chance of showers for most of next week….great…meh.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Woke up to 71° with RH sorting at 74%. We have some rain on the way as a cold front moves through later today. Fall is definitely on the way.

AG - Nice pic, but you lost me at frosty.

*BlasterStumps* - that's quite a haul you've made.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday..leave it at that…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Monday?

Beautiful morning. Have clear skies, 70° and 56% RH just before sunrise.

Forecast high is supposed to be 98° with 25-30% Rh, which will still feel like triple digits.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Still been so busy. We've had fairly cool nights, but days are still above average. No rain to speak of in a month or so. They say fall is arriving tomorrow though. High of 68 tomorrow.
I finally got to install a cabinet I built today. Between my deployment and their kids getting COVID, we had to delay for 3 weeks.
Don, good luck getting the sugar under control. My dad struggles with it too sometimes.


----------



## BlasterStumps

full moon, clear blue sky. It will be in the upper 40's by midnight. Hovering just above freezing by 7 AM tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 48 to 698° F, sunny. The weather girl says our rain is 2 inches below normal for the year at 36". We must be getting wetter wet and drier dry because drought is not normal in Water World ;-) The weather girl said we would have a big bright orange Harvest Moon tonight. Big and bright but no orange ;-( Wednesday the sun heads south for the first day of fall ;-)) Fires should get rained and snowed out, finally!

*Blaster Stumps* Are you covering your tomatoes to stop the frost so they will ripen? We did that every year, when I was a kid on the farm, is southern Idaho.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncles Charles did his WAKE UP routine twice this morning…at 0400 and at 0700…in both lower legs…

67 cold, windy, cloudy, and rainy degrees outside…and too bleeding early in the morning. have to drive over to visit the Family Doctor later, today…about 40 miles each way….might want a nap when I get back….

Even the computer's mouse is having trouble, waking up…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday we made it to 77 muggy degrees. DP was hovering around 66°. We got a little rain overnight - not as much as expected. Cooler air ushered in right behind it. We'll stay in the 60's for a while. *WWBob* - your high temp sounds more like *CaptK's*. LOL

I see the orthopedic doc today for my ankle. We'll see what she says.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's quite nice out this morning but, a bit muggy for today. Warm weather is pushing in from the south that making it warmer than usual. And, we're supposed to get some rain today and tomorrow and it should bring up to 6" of water. That combination is making it a bit muggy even though the temp is around the low 70's.

*WW Bob*, I gotta say, it's pretty warm up where you live. You reported the temp between 48 to 698 degrees. Now that's hot.

That Ozempic is kinda nice because you only take it once a week. But, this low dosage is raising my blood sugar way up. The doctors said it would raise it for about a month then it would bring it down. So far, that's the only down side.

Well, I gotta go for now, I have a dentist appointment. Ugh! So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I doubt we really beat *CaptK* temp ;-) Probably a fat finger typo. I will see if the thermometer melted to be sure. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I forgot to mention the ortho guy said yesterday my shoulder has inflammation in the arthritis. Or something like that. He injected it saying it might need up to 3 injections 3 to 6 months apart. He said it did not matter if I continue physical therapy. That is the good news and the bad. 6 months to a year recovery is the pits. This started in April.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

Thought I might drop a line or two to let you know I'm still kickin'......hangin' in there so far.

Not doing much of anything, except sitting on the 'puter, eatin' or sleeping. That's about it for me..!!

My back is no better. I'm very limited in what I can do, but that's another story for another time.

Been getting some rain and clabber as of late. It rained here starting around 2:00 a.m. this morning, and we got about 1". The low was around 58, and now it's 66, moving up to about 73 (?)....!! Purty nice, so far.

Sounds like you guys are still staying busy w/ some activities. Some are having health problems, as always.

I wish I had some more or better news to pass along, but nothing exciting ever happens around here.

I have given up on all physical doins', and just sit around "mildewing to keep from molding".....!! No life….!!

I'm surprised you guys are still posting on this thread. But I'm glad to see ya'll are still keeping it going.

It's almost ready to hit 12,000 on this second part…We'll keep it going as long as you guys want to…..!!!

That's about all the news (?) I've got for now. Nothing new on this end. Keep on keepin' on…..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Well, not covering the tomatoes just yet. They are so close to being all done that by the end of this week, might not need to worry about them after that.



> And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 48 to 698° F, sunny. The weather girl says our rain is 2 inches below normal for the year at 36". We must be getting wetter wet and drier dry because drought is not normal in Water World ;-) The weather girl said we would have a big bright orange Harvest Moon tonight. Big and bright but no orange ;-( Wednesday the sun heads south for the first day of fall ;-)) Fires should get rained and snowed out, finally!
> 
> *Blaster Stumps* Are you covering your tomatoes to stop the frost so they will ripen? We did that every year, when I was a kid on the farm, is southern Idaho.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## AlaskaGuy

28 degrees and 4 inches of snow this morning.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

93 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Wow dawsonbob that's a big uptick in temp for your area. What's up with that? Is that driven by ocean temps? or did jet stream move?


----------



## dawsonbob

BlastetStumps. It's a big uptick for us. It's called a Santa Anna wind, and we get them a few times a year, often around this time. It comes in off the desert, over the mountains, and as it drops down to the coast it compresses and heats up even more. Should cool off tomorrow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

19 degrees this morning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's been raining all night long and we are expecting more rain today and into Saturday. My front yard is flooded. I have no idea how much rain we've gotten so far, but we were supposed to get up to 6" when it started. I believe we have surpassed that amount. We have this low system just sitting on us and spinning. The temp is 52 chilly degrees.

*AG*, Keep sending in those photo's. I like them. How far are you from town?

*Rick*, it sure was nice hearing from you. Keep on Truck'n my friend.

Well not much going on here. I just finished a project and I'm waiting for the go ahead on the next. I can't wait to get it out of the shop. Well, it's time for another cup of sheep dip so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 47 when I left work to come home this morning, but it was down to 43 at home out in the country. I put on my first hoodie of the season. I love it.
AG, love to see that snow.

Rick, good to "see" ya. I've got plans to go to lake Stockton in a few weeks. Hope to catch some smallies and walleye. Dad's been telling me that bull shoals is finally coming down. I just got a couple new pflueger reels in prep for a planned fishing trip to Canada next year. I need more rods for the boys to use.


----------



## bandit571

47 chilly degrees outside…cloudy and a breeze….just filled 3 large Contractor Trash Bags ( 55 gal. size) from cleaning up from where a 4' x 6' section of Kitchen ceiling came down….roof leak + WET rock wool + 1/2" drywall…..made a BIG mess….Landlord has been advised….waiting to hear back about that….

As far as I'm concerned…Snow is a foul 4-letter word.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 53 this morning at the bus stop, it took me four months to tire of 90 degree heat with 90% humidity, it took me four minutes to tire of < 60 degree temperatures. I'm ready for another four months of summer!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

55 here this morning. Must be the same everywhere ;-) Supposed to rain most of next week. I'm ready for Indian Summer. We usually have about 6 weeks of it ;-))

*AG* Those pics do look good.

*Rick* Sorry to hear of your limitations.

The shoulder injection seems to be having a positive effect. The first real sign of hope since April! ;-)


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

84 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was 47° at walk time this morning. Had to throw on a sweatshirt. It was also quite breezy. We only made it to 64. Definitely feels like fall.

Good to hear from you *Rick*. Keep hanging in there buddy

AG - Pictures look great, but you lost me at 4" ....

BBYETI - You made me chuckle. I'm right there with you.

*Bandit* - Dang, that sucks. Hope the repairs aren't too disruptive.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Under a weather advisory tonight. 6-12 inch of snow.

https://www.wunderground.com/severe/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE79

artsyfartsy. I'm 10 miles out of Anchorage and 6 miles off the highway. Unfortunately, the valley I live in has been discovered, and more people keep moving into the area.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> It was 53 this morning at the bus stop…





> Under a weather advisory tonight. 6-12 inch of snow. - AlaskaGuy


Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, please?

It's dark, 86° & 32% RH outside at 9PM in Phoenix.

High was 96°, low was a pleasant 74° this morning. Humidity was little high, and no fun being outside during day yet.

Clouds and rain moving into area this weekend. Looking forward to the weekend temps, as they should touch normal October levels; upper 80's for high and 60's for low.

Snow in great north and 80° weather in desert SW? 
Only means it is almost time for snow birds to return. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

47 clear degrees outside the window…rehab done for today on the knee….get to sit around, and wait for a roofing guy to show up, and look at the house. So..I'll won't be going to a Barn Sale this morning…drat.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hmm, Have no sun after sunrise? 
Dark grey clouds in sky, looks like thunderstorm (or impending snow storm - wishful thinking for sure).

Outside it's 76° & 49% RH. Same temp as indoors. 

Can see lightning off to east. Radar has rain on SW and NE side of Phoenix, but only small area in ENE suburbs is getting any rain.

Clouds over center of metro valley, west of me are trying to let light through in last 15 min, with zero rain and 94° high forecast for rest of day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

77 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

12 inches of wet heavy snow taking down a lot of tree branches.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, I'm back. Anyone miss me? In a nutshell. My Mom was staying with my brother in Dalles, Tx. She was planning to travel back here. Last Monday She had a heart attack and my brother eventually got her into the Baylor Heart center. A couple of tests and what ever, It's not good. So the wife and I hit the road and got there on Thursday.

We got to spend a couple of days with her at my Brother's. She seemed pretty good. We all agreed that she needed to stay there as she had access to far better health care. Well Sunday morning she was wanting to go to church but didn't feel good. She asked my wife to sit with her. The wife woke me and I checked in and Mom wasn't breathing well. Real congested. My brother call 911, the paramedics arrived began treating her and as they got ready to move her, her heart gave out. She was 87, had a very full life and was ready to meet the Lord. She was praying for that till she lost consciousness.

We stayed a couple of extra days, got a few things arranged for the funeral. We headed home on Wednesday and got home around 5pm this evening. I haven't driven that many miles that fast since the last time I drove that many miles that fast. On the way home the GPS took us on a bit of a detour so we could see the largest ball of bailing twine in Cawker City, Kansas and the geographic center of the lower 48 states in Lebanon, Ks. Honestly those were not on my bucket list of places to visit. But they are scratched off now!

Next week I get to head back to my home town arrange the funeral and pick out a casket. Something my Dad always said,"Nobody's getting out to this world alive. You live this life for the next one." Wisest man I ever knew.

Hey AK guy, send me some of that snow next month. You know I want some.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The saddest of the wet, heavy snow for me personally was the damage to my raspberry patch. Half of them are totally down and under snow. These plants were 6 feet tall.


----------



## Firewood

*Bbob* - I'm so sorry to hear your mom's passing. Even when it's expected, it's never easy. My prayers are with you my friend.

Weather here started our in the upper 40's and topped out at 77 by mid afternoon. Rain moved in around 6pm and is still dancing off the rooftops. It was 57° on our way home this evening.

*AG* - This is just too early for that kind of snowfall. No matter what *Bbob* says.

Started a small project for a friend. He wants a plack to mount a brass dock cleat. Working out an idea. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

When I left the rehab center this morning, I was no longer wearing the brace on the knee….spent the rest of the day without it….now sitting with it on ice….tweaked my lower back…unloading a bag of Dawg Food into the hopper…and the tweak is on the right side as well…managed to get to that Barn Sale today…spent a whopping $2…might return tomorrow, and see what is left..


----------



## bandit571

57 clear, DARK degrees out, right now….and continued DARK until morning…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Sun is shinning and the rain has finally moved out for the first time in a week. My lawn can finally dry out. I'm getting pretty sick of rain. The temp is supposed to reach mid 60's today and climb even further for the rest of the week. Yay!

So sorry for your loss* Burly Bob*, I think *WI Mike* said it best, "Even when it's expected, it's never easy". No truer words were spoken.

*AG*, I like looking at your snow pictures. Keep sending them. But, you can keep the snow there though. LOL

Well gang, I'm gonna finally start a project I've been side stepping for a while now. A farmhouse table for our local fire department. I visited the second local lumber yard yesterday and they have some 2×12's 16' long Ponderosa Pine that looks really nice. I was gonna use construction grade pine but, they convinced me that this stuff is better cause it's kiln dried. But they also told me I need to rip this wood to 6" width then edge joint them for better support for the table top. Many of you guys are much better at this craft than me. What are your thoughts?

Well, any input from you experts would be greatly appreciated. But, for now I need to head out to pick up limbs that's fell in my yard during the last storm. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and warm, 80 today. Rains come tomorrow. Mowed yesterday ;-)

Sincere condolences *BBob*. It is never easy losing a loved one, but be thankful it was not the long-term suffering of cancer or Alzheimer's.

*AG* Do you just have 2 seasons? Winter and a couple of months of spring? ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. When I stepped out for my walk it was a cool 45° with a 45° DP. That = 100% RH. Only heading to mid 60's today.

This morning we learned Deb's BIL lost his dad last night. He went to the doc about a week ago due to not feeling well and was told he had cancer throughout his body. It all happened so quick. Ed was 90. Still had an eye for the ladies. Could always bring a chuckle.

Stay safe and healthy elmy friends. Life is short.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

My condolences too, BBob.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

TopamaxSurvivor

It is said around here we have 2 seasons…..winter and a couple month of road construction. Everywhere you go during road construction seasons is detours, one lane roads, flagmen, delays, and you can't get there from here.

The good part, I'm retired and don't have to go anywhere that often.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It is said around here we have 2 seasons…..winter and a couple month of road construction. Everywhere you go during road construction seasons is detours, one lane roads, flagmen, delays, and you can t get there from here.
> 
> The good part, I m retired and don t have to go anywhere that often.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Sounds a lot better than being surrounded by wildfire season for 9 months, freeway blocked or creeping full time, crime, and drug addicts taking over. I retired too just before the total collapse started here. Being snowed in is sounding better every day ;-)


----------



## Firewood

*AG* - With the views you have from your deck, I wouldn't be in a hurry to go anywhere either. Amazon would be my friend 

*WWBob* - No matter to look, it's the same story. Higher crime, drugs, disrespect for our police, and every opportunity to further divide our great nation. God help us if we can't figure out how to come together for the common good. Ok, off my soap box.

Today was very pleasant, but a tad on the cool side. At least we didn't get 12" of snow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Late September is Moose season in my area. The valley I live in is closed to Moose Hunting. But the next valley over is open for Moose. If you got what it takes to get over the top and into the next valley, you are just about 100 % to be successful. Many a year ago I've hike over the top and into that valley.

I got a picture yesterday of a brave soul, and his horse's head for the top.

This is way over my age grade nowadays.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* If we don't get help on the soapbox and find a way to replace politicians with critical thinkers, we will join the Roman Empire ;-(

This will brighten your day ;-)

The video will be amazing.
Something rather wonderful and unique to brighten your day.

As you watch this beautiful dance performance, please remember that the graceful Ballerina was born in 1945 - she is 75 years young. Not only is her performance a remarkable feat, but she is partnered with her grandson ... ..old people rock!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Late September is Moose season in my area. The valley I live in is closed to Moose Hunting. But the next valley over is open for Moose. If you got what it takes to get over the top and into the next valley, you are just about 100 % to be successful. Many a year ago I ve hike over the top and into that valley.
> 
> I got a picture yesterday of a brave soul, and his horse s head for the top.
> 
> This is way over my age grade nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


My dad ran pack strings in northern Idaho in the late 40s packing elk hunters. His strings were up to a quarter-mile long. The year I graduated from high school the guy he packed for stopped by. He said he was having trouble fining help that could handle the pack strings. Dad said Bob could do it but he is starting college. There is no way I wanted to get up at 4 AM to saddle and pack 30 to 35 head of horses and mules, pack them, step up hunting camps, and then unsaddle and unpack finishing about 11 PM, ;-((

edit: Dad told me sometimes his pack strigs stretched out a quarter mile!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

This guy knows what side of the mountain to stay on.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 52° with clear skies this morning. We might hit 80° today. The upcoming week looks to be dry and above average temps.

AG - For a white tail, that is HUGE…..and UGLY. We don't have many moose sightings around here. I think it would be surreal to see one of those guys in the back yard.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

59 SUNNY degrees outside the windows….back is also hurting today….knee? Not so much….I seem to be "chair-bound" today….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Gorgeous fall weather in Phoenix east valley this morning. 

It's grey, drizzling rain, with 69° & 82% RH outside.
Heading for high of 82° this afternoon.
Even better news, high temp is supposed to stay in 80's till next weekend. WooHoo!

Received 0.3" of rain overnight. Supposed to keep drizzling till about noon.
Strange weather pattern right now. All activity and moisture is skirting around the east side of the valley. Folks to north and west are dry. Even an area in the middle of east valley (Mesa) with zero rain?
Phoenix is dry with 76° & 62% RH weather by comparison.

Condolences on the loss *BurlyBob*. Funerals are never any fun. 
Wife's side of family lost an uncle to heart attack while coming off ventilator from Covid ~2 weeks ago. My niece living in Klutz zoo went to funeral last Monday. We stayed home as FIL staying with us is not well enough to make trip.

*Bandit* Glad to read the knee is getting better!

*AJ* Thanks for sharing snow and wildlife pictures. Sorry to see Raspberry bushes smashed, lets hope they recover. Saw this pic online and reminded me of my luck finding wildlife outdoors, when I lived in place with trees:









Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks for the kind words. Losing Mom was difficult, but not as hard as losing Dad. Wednesday I head back to my home town to make some arrangements for the funeral. That's going to be an all day trip.

Yesterday I spent a couple of hours cleaning my pickup. You should have seen the front of it. What a mess of bugs.
I scrubbed for half an hour with soap and water then came up with the idea of trying Simple Green. Score! That stuff is amazing. Sure made the clean up easier from there on out.

I'm looking to get some shop time later this afternoon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *AJ* Thanks for sharing snow and wildlife pictures. Sorry to see Raspberry bushes smashed, lets hope they recover. Saw this pic online and reminded me of my luck finding wildlife outdoors, when I lived in place with trees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


That photo is a classic. I have seen deer following hunters ;-)) I have backtracked a few times and found deer tracks on my tracks ;-)) They are curious.

The rains are supposed to arrive anytime now. Temps are supposed to be 56 to 66.

September is disaster preparedness month. I need to get started. We are at the center of the 70,000 sq mile magnitude 9+ destruction zone as the coastline from northern CA to southern BC drops 2 or 3 meters. It is expected to be the largest to ever hit the US. Adding that to the covid disaster, shortages of everything, shipping containers blocking the port to where there are ships piled up in the sound, catalytic converter harvest now in full swing, other increasing crime, ect, Custer's Last Stand might be more survivable, eh?


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Dang. I had to dig down to near the bottom of page 3 to find us. We made it to 84° this afternoon before a cold front came through and dropped us to 61° just 3 hours later. Why is it 60° in the morning feels warmer than 69° in the afternoon.

WWBob - Let's hope it doesn't hit in our lifetime. But if not ours, than whose?.... Sometimes I ponder on how before man was here, the earth went through a whole lot of growing pains that we call disasters. But when the dust and the seas settled, the earth kept spinning, the sun kept rising, and life kept living. Those disasters gave us the majestic views that today we stare at awe struck and wonder how it all came about. It would be awesome to see it, but you might want to step back a bit 

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The rain came and dropped 2/3". It was 51° to 59° today. Indian summer should start Friday, more wunnerful, wunnerful days ahead ;-)

*Mike* Approximately 5 billion years until the sun will turn into a red giant star. There have been 5 mass extinctions we know about. I suppose the earth will have a few more in the next 5 billion years. That Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake will be insignificant in the "BIG" picture. It probably will not make any Ghost Forrests like the last one in 1700 did. We already logged the 1,000-year-old firs that made the last ones. The 50-year-old stumps probably won't last several hundred years as the 1,000-year-olds do. Their tree ring data with the time the tsunami hit Japan were big clues as to what happened and when. They just figured it out after Mt St Helens blew in 1980. They didn't think that could happen. Maybe be a few more surprises, eh? ;-)

I kinda hope it does happen in my lifetime. I hate to see the booby trap the chity allowed to be built on the property line to still be there when young homeowners buy this place. If they do landscaping working compost into the soil beside that 6-foot tall concrete wall, it will probably collapse into the work area. Mayor will be proud of making orphans, but I strongly oppose it.

I should do a poll to see if I'm crazy. How many believe concrete walls can be built on top of the ground without any embedded foundation?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's fairly nice out this morning with the sun shinning and few clouds. The temp is 55 and should make it to 65 with no rain in sight. Yesterday was a beautiful day in the 70's.

I managed to mow my lawn but, that was all. I don't know what happened to me. I struggled to get that done even sitting on a lawn mower, I got tired. My wife wasn't feeling very well either. We just sat around the rest of the day feeling crappy. I didn't even finish my lunch. I feel better today but, not fantastic. 


> Sometimes I ponder on how before man was here, the earth went through a whole lot of growing pains that we call disasters. But when the dust and the seas settled, the earth kept spinning, the sun kept rising, and life kept living. Those disasters gave us the majestic views that today we stare at awe struck and wonder how it all came about. It would be awesome to see it, but you might want to step back a bit


*WI Mike*, you sound quite prophetic.

*WW Bob*, you are quite the History major. Nice read.

Well that's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Starting the day with a few clouds and lots sunshine, temp is 70° & 76% RH.
Nice to enough to open windows for fresh air in morning, but sticky for SW desert.

Another nice 85° high forecast today.

My only plans today are to help take FIL to visit the Parkinson's specialist this afternoon. 
FIL ordeal continues, will spare the gruesome details. Especially the catheter bag sealing stories that required carpet cleaning his room this weekend. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

67 partly cloudy degrees outside…

Think I'll meander up to the ER…and check out this back…..hard to move around right now….even with 3 pain pills…

Therapy/Rehab tomorrow is looking like it will be some real "fun"...not.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Don* The most interesting part of history is how it repeats itself. A friend's favorite saying was, "Why does every generation have to learn the hard way?" ;-))


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all from sunny southern Indiana. It's 73 back home, 84 here. Warmest temp driving down was 89°. It sunny the whole trip down. That's a good thing seeing I have a oversized recliner in the back of the truck.

I HATE driving in Indiana. Speed limit is 70 mph. Unless your a truck. Then it's 65. And they love to pass each other at 65.1 F'n MPH!!!. And they couldn't give 2 sh1ts how long it takes to get out of your way. GRrrr….

Bandit - Hope it's nothing serious with your back.

CaptK - sorry to hear about the FIL escapades. Hope it gets better, but….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, no rain, 48° to 59° today. We probably won't notice anything different here, but the coast will have high winds and heavy rain when a rare baroclinic leaf comes tomorrow.

*Mike* I hate driving in Indiana too! ;-(( The freeways we were on needed maintenance. I hit the biggest chuck I ever saw. It was about a foot deep and 2 or 3 feet square! The damage to the front end was close to a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

81 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

So I made the trip back home and got the funeral figured out. I've known the mortician for years. When he past the final bill to me I asked how many Cabela's points I could get out of this . You should have seen him laugh. I did get a few though. I blew a tire and had to drive into that town on the compact spare. There's a regional tire franchise I've use for over 40 years. So I got to drop around $550 on new tires whilst I was trying to make Cabela's points at the funeral home. Somes better than nothing! More points coming on Monday. Alignments on both my Pu and Stick in the mud's car.

Hopefully, tomorrow I can get back into the shop. I'm tired of dealing with all the funeral/death stuff. I'm the oldest so get all the work. Just like when I was a kid!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was warm and pleasant. Skies were mostly blue and winds were mostly calm. I said my goodbyes to Aunt Dale as we laid her to rest. It was a sad day, but also a good one as we got to see some folks I haven't seen in a long time. We'll stick around a couple more days before heading back home

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

89 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

90 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day?

Warming up above normal 80's this weekend.
Sunny, slight haze in sky, 91° & 16% RH in Phoenix east valley today.

Still in useless human mode. Last week have either been; asleep, awake fighting off a migraine, or fixing two bork'd PC's. Left house once this week; yesterday went out to drop off at UPS the return of a brand new power supply that died 1 day after install. Sigh, welcome to the life of Klutz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's rainy and a little cool this morning with temps around 65 and will only get up to 72. I say only because I want it to get warmer. I miss summer already.

I was waiting on my customer to okay the price for the ponderosa kiln dried pine but, I guess we waited too long. I went to purchase the wood and it was gone already. So, I guess I'm getting construction grade wood. Ugh! So, the big project starts tomorrow.

Okay so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all it was 66 and a little rainy when I got up for work. Tomorrow will be sunny and 75.
Homecoming dance was last night. That was a new experience for parents with their first kid in HS.
I'm finishing up a walnut table and then the fall and winter will be for me to make and install hardwood flooring in our master bedroom. Wish me luck.
Don,what's the big project. I missed that. With construction lumber at about 15-20% I would mill it part of the way and then let it sit a week or so to dry a bit more. Pine doesn't need to be less than 10%.


----------



## bandit571

Grow up fast, don't they…

Morning to ya….ER visit, painkillers proscribed.

67 cloudy degrees outside…chance of thundershowers today….need to go out and pick up the pills….THAT should be "FUN"......hopefully better than that CT Scan trip was…..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

92 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Somehow, I typed up a post yesterday and never hit the button to post it. DOH!!!

Anyway, today was just like I typed it up the first time. Drove through on-and-off showers, sun and storms all the way home from Indiana. Temps were around 70°.

Helped my BIL get started on tiling the new kitchen backsplash yesterday. You never get as far as you plan to with these projects. At least we got a good start on it.

*Bill* - Nice family pic. Bandit's right. They sure grow up fast. Don't blink or you'll miss it.

*Bandit* - Sure hope you get those ailments under control soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's foggy and misting rain out this morning with a 66 degree temp.

*FF Bill*, that boy of yours has your smile, exactly! It's a mirror image. Well now for the project. I've been putting it off for the last year and I've finally committed to it. It's a farm table for our fire department. I don't think they care what it's made of as long as it works for them. It's gonna be pine because that's all they can afford. I need to go pick it up today. And, Bill, you think I should let it sit for a week after planing it down some?

That's all for today, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

83 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would definitely do that Don, especially with construction lumber. If it's gonna move you want it to move now and not once it's in a project. Planing it will expose wetter wood on the inside and it may move.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I know where that covered bridge is Bill. Good picture spot.

Hi All!!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

76 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today. In the last 24 hours we've gotten just under one half of an inch of rain. Surprised me.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Rough day today. Going back to bed.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a popular spot that night, Mike. There were several kids there before us taking pictures and more were arriving as we were leaving. Today was a mixed bag. Rainy this morning, but then nice this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Left leg was hurting too bad, to let them rehab the Right knee….


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's been between 59 and 70° day and night for the past 3 days. It's also been cloudy except for a peek of sun this afternoon. Tomorrow promises to be rainy.

Not too much going on around here. Been feeling a bit under the weather, but not so bad to run out for another COVID test. We'll see what happens.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was 44° to 56° today, partly sunny, partly cloudy, partly rain. Indian summer starting tomorrow with more wunnerful, wunnerful days ahead ;-)

*Bill* Good lookin' kids you got there. Our grandson went to homecoming that same night.

*Mike* Testing lot? Are you vaccinated? Spooky times, eh? News reported U of WA Medicine is working on a universal virus vaccine that should prevent not only this we have now, but the common cold too ;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

This "...universal virus vaccine that should prevent not only this we have now, but the common cold too" makes me laugh. Thank you for that.

70 dungrees frankenstein, overcast, and a nice breeze. Wish I was working in the shop and not behind this rotten keyboard at this godforsaken job.


----------



## bandit571

A very humid and sticky 69 degrees out this morning….driving up to Lima, OH to have the legs scanned…rained off and on until I got back home. Results of the Scan? Zero clots found, nada, nothing. So…maybe NOW another Doctor can go inside and FIX the knee….and we'll see about getting the hip feeling better, too?

Blood Thinners are to allowed to stop. Not needed, I guess.

Had to drive around the south side of Lima, OH to get to the place….refineries were going full strength, went past the oil/gas farms…..also went past the Lima Tank Factory….and over a LOT of railroad crossings. warmed up to 73 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hazy with high of 91° & 21% RH in Phoenix east valley on Thursday.

Been awhile since last post. Had a noisy thunderstorm drop 1/4" of rain in 15 minutes and disappear couple days ago. Has pleasant 85° that day. Mostly cloudy skies since then, but no more rain. Clouds are supposed to leave this weekend, bringing sunny skies and temps in lower 80's. 

Ate my lunch in shade of trees in a local park when it was still only 82° earlier. My son was at dentist appt, and it was too far away to return to the Zoo. Not bad way to kill 45min. Better than sitting in Doc's office wearing a mask. 

*Bandit* I hear you on Lima, OH. BTDTGTTS.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> News reported U of WA Medicine is working on a universal virus vaccine that should prevent not only this we have now, but the common cold too ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We already have that, it's called bullets, appropriately applied with sufficient mass & speed; works every time.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

73 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

May get some rain tonight and tomorrow. Hopeful.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 38 to 58° F, mostly sunny. Rain this weekend. Indian summer seems to be voiding us this year ;-(

Did they go around Stamford, *bandit*? SWMBO assigned me a book about Stamford, CT to look for ancestors. My grandpas Richard Law and Andrew Ward contributed a few pecks of corn towards the purchase of that 70 square miles that is Stamford. One of the things I will never forget is 2 boys were brought before the magistrate for running in the streets and throwing rocks into the pond on the Sabbath. It didn't say what the punishment was.

I had Gpas in the Civil War on both mom's and dad's side.



> This "...universal virus vaccine that should prevent not only this we have now, but the common cold too" makes me laugh. Thank you for that.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


It will probably be a joke alright. The World Health Authority announced Smallpox had been eradicated in 1980. That would not be possible today ;-( Either CBS 60 Minutes or Sharyl Atkinson on Full Measure interviewed a security guy that said China is working on developing a "Super Soldier." That is a virus that will kill everyone in North America except those of Chinese Descent or Asian descent. CBS 60 Minutes reported the US Army doing the same thing as reported at U of W. * "It might surprise you to learn that many of the innovations deployed to counter the coronavirus were once obscure Pentagon-funded projects to defend soldiers from contagious diseases and biological weapons."* Biological weapon development is a violation of world law but those lying, cheating, stealing, counterfeiting,………… ignore all laws, eh?

I only trust about 10% 0f our gubbermint says. A lot of that is the chity ignoring codes promoting greed and the legislature and gubberner promoting crimes to support drug addictions. They are worse. China has not cooperated in releasing data for studies to identify the source. Some experts now believe they had a pandemic that killed 250,000 before they announced it. They were allowing travel with cruise ships visiting Wuhan in February. Sure looks like exports to the US, eh? Anyway, there is now a Malaria vaccine. It will probably be welcomed in Africa. Malaria kills about 500,000 annually ;-((

Our daughter, a respiratory therapist, had 24 patients about 3 weeks ago. All unvaccinated. I saw an insurance notice today that medical insurance rates are going to start going up for unvaccinated


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a very pleasant morning. We got some rain and may even get a little more.

I got a couple of doors put together for those bathroom vanities.

My buddy and I are both dealing with parent issues. He's expecting his Dad to go by the wayside and next week I'm dealing with the funeral. It's looking like 3 trips to Boise airport for family coming. Looks like it's be a busy week.


----------



## Firewood

It was 57° with clouds, fig & mist and humidity at 100% when I took my walk this morning. Did 3 miles in a little under 46 minutes. It topped out at 73° with a peek of the sun this afternoon, and then rain moved in around 7pm. Tomorrow looks like it might hit 75. We'll see.

*Bandit*- Sorry to hear your struggling with hips and knees, but glad to hear no more clots found

*BBob* - Sounds like you should put a meter in the truck for all the chauffeuring you'll be doing. After my aunt's funeral my sister and I realized we are the next generation. All the parents, aunts and uncles are gone now from mom's side of the family. Only one aunt remains from dad's side.

*WWBob* - Didn't get the COVID test. Feeling pretty normal again. Never had a fever or cough. Just a little stiff neck and headache.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 37 to 57° F, mostly sunny again today.

*Mike* I did not have a fever either. Very minor symptoms, unexplained slight fatigue for a few days prompted the test only because they opened a new drive-through a couple of miles away. It was easy. I got it from a neighbor who was showing us houses. She didn't have many symptoms either, But her husband could hardly breathe. She wanted him to go to the hospital, but he refused. He made it through it. I beat it down so quickly SWMBO didn't get it ;-)) Our health department just reported there are 4 variants more contagious and toxic than the original; Delta, Alpha, Beta, and Gamma variants of COVID-19. ;-((

It looks like warmer water in Alaska is having an impact on snow crab. They seem to be joining salmon. Their harvest has been cut by about 50% in the last 20 years ;-(( Alaska snow crab harvest slashed by nearly 90% after the population crash in the warming Bering Sea.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

I think we hit around 75 today
Not sure, because I slept through most of it.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And the last wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 39 to 57° F, mostly cloudy. Rain starts tomorrow.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, right now it's drizzling rain and is a comfortable 66 degrees. They are forecasting that the temp will make it to 75 today with some sun.

I'm still working on my farm table with crap wood. I hope it all works out. I spent the day yesterday planning some boards from 1 1/2" down to 1 1/4" and put them on stretchers to help dry them out. I'll assemble them next week. 
My wife and I took a drive up north Friday to look at an estate sale a friend of mine was running. I picked up some goodies while I was there. I couldn't pass them up. And yes, one of them is a compas plane and I think it's a type 1, but I'm not really sure and yes it's broke but, it's still mine. LOL










Well, that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

67 sunny degrees outside the windows, even a bit of a breeze….

Back is getting much better…..and just the back of the right knee is hurting…where that tear is, of course.

May have to take the Boss out to Wall E World, later….then watch some more football?


----------



## Firewood

It only made it to 70 wet humid degrees today. Spent the day helping #1 son work on his basement. As usual, we didn't get as far as anticipated, but we got a good start installing foam board on the walls.

*Bandit* - Glad to hear your on the mend.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding early in the morning….Columbus Day? Seems to change about every year, don't it.

64 dark degrees outside…I'll have to take their word for it being "clear"....


----------



## BurlyBob

It's almost noon here and only up to 46. The wind is blowing like crazy.

I've hit a couple of slowdowns with the vanity builds. Pretty much looks like we're taking the rest of the week off. If I'm lucky I might get the doors glued up for one vanity between now and next week.

Like everyone else here I've been dealing with the delightful aches and pains of the golden years. Maybe by next week they will have ebbed.


----------



## Firewood

We made it to about 70 overcast and rainy degrees today. Still some scattered showers moving through tonight. Tomorrow's high will be the same as we are right now at 64°.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Recent warm, but pleasant fall weather is sounding like a freight train as it leaves area. 
So loud, it woke me up. Winds are blowing steady 20-30mph, with gusts over 40mph right now.

It's dark, 71° & 36% RH outside. 
Radar shows a thin band of showers from leading edge of a cold front. Which is now visiting west side of Phoenix metro valley. Forecast thinks moisture will dry out before reaching east valley, and gives a 2% probability of rain?

Tuesday morning low forecast as only 54° and high of 68° thanks to this arctic air mass. Will have cool weather with mid 40's to low 70's over next couple days. Finally some decent fall weather worth sharing. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

66 partly cloudy degrees outside…and still dark. seemed we have a light shower go through. Trash can is now out at the curb….Knee Doctor visit at 0810 this morning…pills for Breakfast.

At least it isn't a Monday, today….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It was 85 yesterday and today, it's supposed to peek at 65. Big difference in temps.

I'm still working on the farm table for the local fire department. I got the legs done, but I'm not happy with them. They are already starting to twist. "Crap o dear". I hate when that happens.

Between my wife and I, we have either doctor visits or other things. Getting old is a pain.

That's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

It's 60° and overcast. It's a good day for $5 Tuesday at the movies, so we're going to see the new JB movie. Haven't been in a theater in a long time.

Don - Sorry to hear your legs are getting all twisted (I think most of us are having that problem lately). That's construction lumber for you. It's funny how every tree has only 1 pith, but yet every board also has one. Hmmm.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

I think it got up to about 54 today.

I know my reporting has been spotty lately. Sorry about that.

Bandit. It has come to my attention that some weeks have multiple Mondays.

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BlasterStumps

out here in southwestern Colorado we were in the 40's then it got nasty cold and the wind started blowing a hooley, then it started snowing. YUK!


----------



## firefighterontheside

DBob, just happy to have you still reporting. I take it you're under the weather.
Don, I hope it all comes out ok with the table. That construction lumber can misbehave sometimes.
I started making hardwood flooring for our bedroom last week. So far I've used cherry, walnut, white oak, red oak, maple, jatoba, sassafras. There will be elm before I'm done too. Gonna be a colorful floor. With all the jointing and planing, I decided to order a helical head for my jointer today. Will get one for the planer after I use up all my sharp knives.
The weather has still been quite warm for mid October. I'm hoping for cooler weather soon.


----------



## bandit571

73 SUNNY degrees outside, right now.

Knee rehab this morning….they had me working up a sweat!

Knee Doctor says I have a Baker's Cyst behind the right knee, causing all the pain….may get a shot later on, he is waiting on how the rehabs turn out.

1-1/2hours IN the shop, today…before the knee said "ENOUGH!"....all work was done at the tablesaw…will wait on using any planes, for now…


----------



## dawsonbob

Bill. Way under. I'm hoping to get well enough that I don't end up in the hospital again. Looks good right now.


----------



## bandit571

67 sunny degrees outside….rather pleasant, actually. "Bad" weather is "supposed" to happen tomorrow evening….

Might scrounge a bit of Breaskfast ( besides pills) and might even head to the shop, later…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 45 to 58° F, mostly cloudy today.

*DBob* Sorry to hear that. Will say an extra prayer for you.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day!

Sunny, gentle breeze, 77° & 17% RH this afternoon.
Started morning off with cool 56°.

Perfect weather today and yesterday. 
But no need to dig out long pants yet. 
Supposed to warm back up into middle 90's this weekend.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a bit damp this morning with a slight chill in the air. It's been raining for the last couple of days and with it came some cold air. The temp this morning was in the 40's and now it's 51. The high for today will be 55 with lots of sunshine.

My stepson gave me his John Deere 110 lawn tractor as he has moved to a condo where he won't need a tractor any longer. I used it the other day before the rain came and it sucks. It mulch's pretty good but it's not a match for my zero turn mower. The ride is rougher and I can't turn on a dime. I'll find a use for it eventually.

Speaking of my stepson, I helped move him yesterday and this 68 y/o body is complaining a lot today. I have aches in all the wrong places. And, I'm tired to boot.

*Dawson Bob*, sorry to hear your under the weather. I hope you get better soon. BTW, are you near where that plane came down? I was thinking of you when I heard that on the news.

*FF Bill*, I know that construction grade lumber will misbehave a little, but that was all the fire department could afford. I'm giving my service for free as it is. I just hope it turns out good enough for them. They are already bragging about it to other fire departments in the area.

Well, that's all I have for now gang, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Today was only 55° and fair. Winds were near 20 MPH gusting to 30. Our summer has finally come to an end. Hopefully, we'll see some more days in the 70's before too long.

I finished putting together the step for my friend with Parkinson. He's having trouble getting up on their elevated storage bed. This will hopefully help him for a while. I have a couple coats of shellac on it. Will finish the finish over the next day or so. No pics yet, but nothing fancy.

*DBob* - Hope you get well soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got up this morning and got ready to head home from work. My phone app said the temp was 41. When I went out to the truck to leave, the frost on the windshield said otherwise.


----------



## bandit571

42 SUNNY degrees this morning…

Ham & provolone cheese on toasted wheat bread…for 2nd Breakfast…

Cussing was involved last night, but…









A glue-up occurred anyway….









Letting this mess sit a day….or 2..


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

67 cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Thanks for the good thoughts, guys. I think I've turned the corner, and will, hopefully, be getting better soon.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like things are pretty hot in nainital, goa, udaipur & gurgaon but in upstate SC, it's cold this morning. The thermometer showed 40 this morning at the bus stop and that's looking like the low for the next few days. Fortunately we'll sneak back up to 76 by mid-day on Wednesday it looks like. I've gotten to the point I'm down right chilly when it drops below 60.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark, clear skies, 60° & 42% RH in Phoenix east valley on this early MONDAY morning, an hour before sunrise.

Supposed to cool down to more normal 84° high today, after a 91° Sunday high temp.

Time for some Klutz drama?
OK.
Crown fell off a existing implant (fake tooth) yesterday eating dinner. Managed to save it from being swallowed. Kind of hard to chew food missing a molar on both sides of your mouth (pulled one other side last month?). Life of an old Klutz….

FIL update? 
Wife and her siblings have finally decided it's time for FIL to get professional care. Wife lasted 12 weeks last time FIL stayed with us. That is before she lost it and sent him home for her brother to take over. Lasted about same length this visit. They found an nice assisted living place down near his home, with similar mountain view to his back porch. They serve alcohol, have a pool, a masseuse, and full time chef on staff. Brochure reads more like a health spa than an elderly assisted facility, of course with spa price to match. There is some Dr stuff that has to happen here in Phoenix before he moves. Based on wife's anxiety level, expect him to move out in two weeks maximum.

Making things even more dramatic in Klutz zoo, SWMBO day job has become precarious. The current employing 'bank' was partially bought by another bank last week. She was told 6 hours after announcement, her job was safe; but the other 12 people in her "risk compliance" dept, including her direct boss; were at risk (phunny, I know). The working atmosphere has become toxic as team hates her 'favored' position.

Luckily, her previous VP boss at last bank she worked, called her 2 days after big announcement, asking if she needed a job and wanted a promotion into the management team? Suddenly she's not worried about income; only the drama of a job change during the holidays and not burning bridges at current job.

SMWBO stress level is not measurable. Can't breathe without being told, I am annoying. You should hear the wrath expelled upon house when I use the ice maker to grind some cubes into a cup. Good thing I am still in useless human mode, and spend most of my time sleeping or pretending to sleep, often in different room. sigh….

And so ends another rendition of the Klutz Zoo drama show….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast? I'll pass…..warmed up to 44 degrees this morning…Monday? Leave it at that…

"She's got the Jack, Jack, Jack…..." to quote an old AC/DC song….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good evening everyone.

It was 67 mostly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## bandit571

46 sunny degrees outside….might even hit 70 for a high, today….and no rain in sight..

Have a bit of sanding to do….









Needed to get a sander set up, to sand the splines better….









Since that insert match the profile….trying to decide which will be the "front"..









Will know more…once a stain is on-board ( or, is that IN the board?)


----------



## Firewood

We've had a couple nice fall days lately. Today looks to be low 70's, but a few more clouds.

Well, we did it. We've had our condo on the market for a while and accepted an offer yesterday. It will soon be 'Mike in Ocala'. We will be building a home in Ocala, FL and renting down there while it's being built. We will be going down at the end of this month to meet with the design team and look for a rental. I'm still not sure if I will take all my equipment or sell and replace once settled in the new house. Lost to do in the next 6 weeks.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm back here. It's been a whirlwind this past week. Three trips to Boise, Id and one back home for Mom's funeral.
Thankfully it's all done and everyone has been sent home. I'm just going to decompress for a day or two before starting anything.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

It was 71 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

I just checked the weather and it looks like we'll be getting some rain and maybe some snow. Good dthing I brought out my snow shovel. Bring it on!


----------



## bandit571

Isn't Snow a 4 letter word….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 more snow please.

Phoenix morning started off with 55°F and hazy skies.

Mid-morning it is sunny, 71°, with 41% RH.

Heading for 'normal' high of 85° this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, not in my world.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got up to 75° today, should see 76° tomorrow, it'd be great if it would stay that way until April then start warm back up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 49 to 59° F, mostly sunny today. .4" rain overnight.

*Mike* Sounds like you will be a full-time snowbird ;-))

Snow is a four-letter word² here. Nothing like the continental dry powder. It is heavy and wet. Compacts to ice as soon as a foot or tire touches it. Everywhere is either uphill or downhill. People think it is a joke when 2 inches ties up the whole west side until they are in it. My rule of thumb is staying home the first day. On the second day, the roads will be empty. Nearly everybody will be in the ditch or body shop. The biggest problem one second day and beyond is 4×4s go, but do not stop on ice. I remember one time going hunting in eastern Washington I was on black ice and didn't know it. I tried to stop and discovered the black ice. It took at least a half-mile to stop my 4×4xFord ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…not really happy with the lid…









Have to think it over a bit….BEFORE I nail those hinges into place….


----------



## dawsonbob

Good morning everyone.

74 mostly sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's down to 36° tonight with a chance of light frost by morning. It's too early for this - unless of coarse you name is *BBob*.

I delivered the step stool to my buddy today. It looks like it'll be a winner
.









I started cleaning up the shop yesterday. Got all the big iron cleaned up. Lots more to get done though.

We'll, gotta go. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's frosty cold this morning but the sun is out in full force. We had some cold rain move through the area yesterday and with it, cold wind out of the north. Brrrrr. I guess it's time to start wearing some heary sweatshirts again. The temps this morning was in the high 30's and currently it's 41. Our high will be 50. It looks like we're in the final days of lawn mowing for the year.

Well we were planning to head to Florida next Monday but plans changed due to family matters so we're not leaving until about the 10th of next month. At least it gives me time to finish up the table I'm working on. Man, it's a lot of sanding too. LOL

Congrats *WI Mike* on the move to the sunshine state. I wish I was going with you. You're moving to a nice area. They build fire trucks in that area called "E One". Check it out. You can't miss them driving down 75. I like your step stool by the way. So, have you decided, are you taking your shop with you?

Well, I guess I better head out to the shop and get some more sanding done. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

"All the leaves are brown…and the sky is gray.." 46 cloudy degrees outside….


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow! We are getting some good heavy rain. It's been coming down for the last couple of hours. To bad it's not snow.

I actually got to make some saw dust today. I'm making some simple riser blocks for a friend's couch. I'm kicking the idea of doing the same for ours.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

It was 70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just got back from a beer run. There's snow on the Elkhorns!! Maybe down to the 6500 foot level. There's more rain in the forecast and hopefully we'll get some snow down here.

Finally getting back in the shop. I put together some riser blocks for my friends couch and put the drawer slides in the vanity. Tomorrow I stain the riser blocks, and begin the drawers for the vanity.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant fall Saturday in Phoenix:

High was 86° this partly cloudy afternoon. Zero rain. 
Dark, 72°, & 31% RH right now.
Expecting another upper 50's low tonight.

Typical October weather.

Got of my arse, and spent my day in garage, working on vehicles unfortunately. 
Son's POS had leaking coolant overflow tank. That took 10 minutes top replace. 
Realized his belt tensioner bearings are squealing, and ordered parts to fix it next week.

Then I finished removing/installing the intake manifold on my truck, so I could replace failed oil pressure switch hiding behind the manifold. Spent an hour trying to figure out how to remove one bolt in very back corner, after needing 10 minutes to remove the other 9 bolts. It was one of those kind of days. sigh… 
Also had some strange electrical surging issues lately, so had alternator tested while everything was apart. Not only did it have noisy bearings, but it was outputting too much voltage. So after $200 for alternator, $60 for manifold gasket, and $20 for pressure switch; now it's all working as it should. At least until something else breaks….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 46 to 55° F, overcast today with .3" rain overnight. My left shoulder is getting to where I can do some lifting without regretting it all day ;-)) Only been 6 months. Need to start PT again to recover its strength.

Forecasters say the Pacific Northwest has a group of storms, consisting of a "bomb cyclone," which will cause massive rainfall and wind over the weekend and next week. They have also said the risks of this storm could be very destructive. The latest system is predicted on weekends to bring up to 70 mph winds, comparable to a powerful tropical storm. The consequences of this powerful storm will be terrible and damaging the West Coast. In Washington, there are more moderate wind warnings of around 30 to 40 mph. Washington could see rainfall between 2-4 inches, and up to 8 feet of snow is predicted. The intensity level of the bomb cyclone can compare to Hurricane Larry. Meanwhile, around Puget Sound weather, *we* will be normal to a little wetter ;-)

https://www.newsweek.com/what-bomb-cyclone-west-coast-weather-phenomenon-explained-1641153

They are predicting La Nina this winter, wetter and colder than normal.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant pace.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Windy in the area with gusts to 25 mph. Only 5 mph in our microclimate. We have had .4" so far, still sprinkling. it got up to 57° F but the temp is dropping like a rock. Down to last night's low of 48° F now.

The "bomb cyclone" had an impact. It knocked about 40 containers off a ship headed to Vancouver, BC at the end of the Strait of Juan de Fuca. The damage to the other containers in the area ignited hazardous materials yesterday. I expect the metal containers do not allow enough oxygen in to allow the material to explode. Several are burning ;-((


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to a measley 30° this morning. It tried to rain earlier today, and finally succeeded late this afternoon. May get a half inch or so before it finally moves out.

*WWBob* - Looks like the cyclone is giving you some headaches. Keep your head down.

*BBob* - Wanting all that snow is a mark of a disturbed man. Sorry, but somebody had to say it.

*CaptK* - I think if you bought your son a brand new car, he'd figure out a way to have you working on it before the first thousand miles. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

It's a cold, wet and windy 45° this morning. Yuk

Stay warm and dry everyone


----------



## bandit571

Bucket Brigade..









roof leak vs drywall…..not good…

60 cloudy, sprinkley degrees outside…YUCK!


----------



## BurlyBob

Cloudy and a little breezy here at 50 degrees.

A few years ago someone mentioned here about using sawdust and danish oil to make a slurry for grain filling. 
I've had a few gaps in the cabinet door joints. So I gave it a try and found it worked quite well. Thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

It was about 70 cloudy degrees here today, and pretending that it's going to rain, but I know your tricks, San Diego. Can't fool me.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another Monday

Sunny, with above average temp of 90° & 22% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
Had a 61° over night low.

Today is a warm calm day, before the west coast storm blows into state.
Expecting a 15-18° temp drop tomorrow, with a slim chance for rain in lower half of AZ.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *WWBob* - Looks like the cyclone is giving you some headaches. Keep your head down.
> 
> - Firewood


We dodged the bullet. Power outages all around us. Overcast today. California is getting the worst of this, but it will end their fire season. ;-) A a couple driving had a 3-foot diameter fir tree hit their car ;-(( Both were killed ;-(( That seems to happen every year or two. Amazing the trees can time their fall that precisely, eh?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

FWIW: Northern Indiana Wood Working Auction anyone?

Was surfing bid spotter this afternoon, as AZ Auctions is having another auction this week. I don't get excited with their warehouse sales anymore. Owner tends to pass on bids below his unmarked minimums; and which means nothing sells cheap.

BUT: Found this furniture mfg auction listing that some of you mid-western weather watchers might like:
https://bid.brightstarauctions.com/ui/auctions/70588

Nice new equipment, and in good shape. Has a huge pile of wood, including curly maple and walnut.
Same auctioneer has several mid-west sawmill operation auctions coming up too. 
WTH is happening to wood working in the Midwest?

Sure does make me miss all those trees in Indiana…...

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

We made it to 52 blustery and mostly overcast degrees today. Winds were gusting over 30 MPH, but at the lake front they had gusts around 50 MPH. They had about 15,000 residents without power. And we ended up with about an inch of rain when it was all said and done.

Did my last pitch as association treasurer tonight. I've handed everything off to the new guy(s). Now I can concentrate more on packing up for the move south. Lots to do and little time to do it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> FWIW: Northern Indiana Wood Working Auction anyone?
> 
> Was surfing bid spotter this afternoon, as AZ Auctions is having another auction this week. I don t get excited with their warehouse sales anymore. Owner tends to pass on bids below his unmarked minimums; and which means nothing sells cheap.
> 
> BUT: Found this furniture mfg auction listing that some of you mid-western weather watchers might like:
> https://bid.brightstarauctions.com/ui/auctions/70588
> 
> Nice new equipment, and in good shape. Has a huge pile of wood, including curly maple and walnut.
> Same auctioneer has several mid-west sawmill operation auctions coming up too.
> WTH is happening to wood working in the Midwest?
> 
> Sure does make me miss all those trees in Indiana…...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Probably old enough to retire and no buyers or can't get help. Nobody can ;-(( Last night the news reported 1/3 of those who quit their low-paying service jobs started their own companies and doubled their income. That works well ;-)) My motivation when our wages were cut $4.50 over 2 years when they decided to try to break the union. I did what they are doing, eliminated the middle man, the boss ;-)

Good luck with your new adventure *Mike.* Does the Condo close in 30 days and have to be gone? We would have probably moved too if SWMBO would move a little further from the kids' homes and be out of the 4-day sale area with sales prices 50k over the listed price.


----------



## MSquared

Clabbered skies, down into the 60's and falling. Impending Gale warnings. 50 mph winds off the ocean and drenching rains making landfall is a serious threat. Flooding. Roads and electric gonna be out I'm sure.


----------



## bigblockyeti

51 at the bus stop this morning, a cold front moved through yesterday evening with a small fraction of the rain we could use.

Mike, I missed the part about you moving south, how soon and how far? When we moved in 7/18 it was elective and I did the whole thing myself, it was a mistake. The only saving grace was our former house was small and much of the furniture was at the end of it's life so we pitched or sold a bunch before loading up the 26' Budget truck. My shed, shop & garage were done in stages without too much difficulty but moving again any significant distance would be a huge PITA as we have twice the house and about twice the furniture so even a pair of 26' trucks might not cut it.

If you want to know what not to do, I can offer much advice!


----------



## bandit571

Spam for breakfast? Pills have been taken…still dark outside…44 cloudy degrees. At least it isn't raining at the moment….

Knee rehab this morning…then we'll see how the day goes along….at least it ain't a Monday…


----------



## BurlyBob

I've been awake since 4:30am. Today I'm making what I hope will be my last trip across the worst 100 miles in this state. Got to deliver a project to an old high school friend. Thankfully there is no snow in the forecast. As much as I like snow here I hate driving this stretch in the snow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 71° & 22RH in Phoenix east valley at dinner time.
High was 73°, low dipped to 49° this morning.
Rain from cold front kept on north half of AZ.

Sort of chilly this afternoon for us desert rats. 
Had to dig out a pair of blue jeans to be outside, instead of usual shorts. lol

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A clear 42 degrees right now….and dark, with continued dark until morning…..with a chance of frost overnight.

Perfect day to do a roof…..and a "No-Show" from the Roofing Crew…again..

Worked up a sweat during knee rehab….then the Boss needed to go to the stores….then a NAP….kind of shot any shop time today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The weather report is calling the cyclone bomb coming inland tonight an atmospheric river ;-)) Should be 1.5 to 2" here.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm back and no snow on the pass. Thank Goodness. Those riser blocks worked like a champ. Sure makes me feel good to help an old dear friend. Tomorrow back in the shop making saw dust.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

We hit around 85 degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lucky break *BBob* Cascades were supposed to get up to 8 feet in this cyclone bomb but I haven't heard anything about the pass.

I thought they had the decimal point one place off from last night's rain predicted to be 1 to 2 inches. We had .15 overnight ;-) News shows flooding, trees down, and said there were 150 cargo containers in the ocean but I didn't catch any details.

This cyclone bomb is the safest weather here for us. Disasters all around, but it negates the fire and propane code violations accommodated by the chity. The rain we are getting will keep the fire code violation from burning the house down. The amount of wind we are getting in this protected microclimate will dissipate any propane. It drastically reduces the risks of explosion if the concrete wall ruptures the propane tank during an earthquake. This is our first cyclone bomb and I like em! None of the other storm systems have added this level of safety to our neighborhood for more than a few hours. The "bomb" has added it for several days and it is continuing through tomorrow. Anyway, our rain caught up in the last couple of hours. We are at 1.4" now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The atmospheric river delivered! We have our 2" today with an hour and a half left.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's wet and dreary today with the temp around 55 and it will stay that way all day long. With the big Low system in our region, we'll be getting lots of rain for the next 24 hours. The rain will stop sometime tomorrow and sunshine will prevail for about a week. That'll help dry us out.

Well as some of you may know, I finished my farm style table for our local fire department. I'm just waiting for a decent day for them to come pick it up. And now, it's time to start another project. I just wished I had more room to work on it. The farm table is taking up a large chunk of room in my shop.

The dog is whining so it must be time to take her out to pee. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

55 cloudy, rainy degrees outside….

Had to fix the drain pipes under the kitchen sink, this morning,,,,

knee is quite sore, today….may just sit back and rest up…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 86° & 14% RH in Phoenix east valley just before lunch.
Heading for above normal high of 92° today. 
Was pleasant 58° at sunrise this morning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We got 3.25" in less than 24 hours! I don't think that ever happened before ;-( Other areas around us that reported they had over an inch yesterday on the 5 o'clock news must be over 4, maybe close to 5". Looks like WW may join CA in mudslide season ;-(( North CAscades hwy is blocked by one.

50 headed to 53, with Ol Sol out tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

If you read Don's weather report, you know how the weather is on the other side if the pond. Pretty crappy overall.

*WWBob* - Back in August of '86 Milwaukee got 7 1/2" of rain in 3 hours. County stadium had water covering the first two rows of seats. The airport was pretty much on an island.

I got the shop cabinets de-installed today. The buyer still needs to make them go away. Probably after we get back from Florida. Still lots to do….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Do you already have your property in FL?

I was amazed by the rain on the east coast when we were touring there for 5 months in the 5th wheel. I had never seen consistent storms like that before. We have occasional downpours here for a few minutes, not hours and days! If you don't work outside in the rain here you will never get much done but it is just drizzle and mist. I found out why they don't work in the rain back there.


----------



## Firewood

*WWBob* - We'll be renting while our house is being built.

We would go out on field maneuvers at Ft Lewis and it would rain/drizzle the whole 3 days. With temps in the 50's, it was a cold, wet, miserable 3 days.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Hi guys, long time no see.

Looks like with have a blow coming.

High Wind Warning
Issued: 4:12 PM Oct. 29, 2021 - National Weather Service

...HIGH WIND WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM SATURDAY TO 1 AM
AKDT SUNDAY FOR TURNAGAIN ARM AND THE UPPER HILLSIDE…


WHAT…East winds 50 to 65 mph. Gusts up to 90 mph expected
along Turnagain Arm with gusts to 80 mph along the Hillside.


WHERE…Turnagain Arm and Upper Hillside.


WHEN…From 1 AM Saturday to 1 AM AKDT Sunday.


IMPACTS…High winds may cause power outages, break tree
branches, and move loose debris. Travel will be difficult,
especially for high profile vehicles.


ADDITIONAL DETAILS…Southeasterly winds will increase tonight,
peaking Saturday morning and afternoon. Winds are expected to
remain elevated through Saturday evening before diminishing late
Saturday night into early Sunday morning. Strongest gusts are
expected at higher elevations. Anchorage Bowl will see
southeasterly winds 25-35 mph with gusts to 45 mph.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS…

People are urged to secure loose objects that could be blown
around or damaged by the wind. Prepare for the possibility of
widespread power outages. Use caution if you must drive, and
report all weather-related hazards to the Anchorage Police.

&&

Local Radar
Local Radar ImageLocal Severe Image
Severe Overlay


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *WWBob* - We ll be renting while our house is being built.
> 
> We would go out on field maneuvers at Ft Lewis and it would rain/drizzle the whole 3 days. With temps in the 50 s, it was a cold, wet, miserable 3 days.
> 
> - Firewood


Yeah, it can be miserable, but usually not monsoons  Do you already have a site for the new house?

*AG* I hope you are not getting another cyclone bomb coming this way! ;-(


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I remember Basic at Ft. Knox back in '73. To damn hot or to damn wet. I remember sitting guard duty leaned up against a tree with an M16 in my lap in a downpour at zero dark thirty. I honestly don't remember that poncho keeping me anywhere close to dry.

Finally getting the vanity doors finished. Tomorrow some sanding, then glue ups and staining. I'm shooting to finishing by the end of next week.


----------



## artsyfartsy

*Burly Bob*, I went in the Army in 73 as well. I was a little further south of you at Ft. Polk. The need for a poncho wasn't very often though. We were wet with sweat. In fact, I remember it raining only once in the short time I was there.










Here's a picture of "GI Joe, fighting man from head to toe". LOL That kid got old.


----------



## bandit571

Ft Polk, and Ft Gordan (OCS) 71…..Ft Lost in the Woods, and Ft Puke in 76( OHARNG)

Used to spent the "one weekend a Month" in the same barracks that they filmed "Stripes" at.

Was up on O.P. #15 one year at Knox…went to the back of the hill to take a leak ( between Adjust Fire Missions) and found myself peeing all over about 35 items laying in the burnt off weeds….40mm Gold Cap grenades, from the chin turret of a Cobra Gunship…..apparently the pilot had a "jam", and cleared it out by dumping the rest out on the hillside….about half still had the cartridge cases still intact…and LIVE. FSO was NOT a happy camper.

Then back to spotting 8" HE rounds…...

Stopped by a PX at Knox, about the same time as a Drill Sargent had his platoon of "Trainees" in there shopping…he tried to boss me around like another Trainee….until I turned around, and he saw I out ranked him…Ooops. To get out to the ranges, we also drove past the same Bus Stop used in Stripes….

Vending machine at Ft Leonard Wood…....ice cold can of "Bud" for…..$0.35…...Ft Polk sold Lone Star by the Glass…1976 was the LAST training cycle at North Fort….BTW.


----------



## bandit571

One year, was "In Support" of an Army Reserve Arty BN….8" SP…they were heading from Cleveland area, and we joined up the convoys in Toledo,OH…..With the goal that morning to reach Harvey, ILL for the night, at that Reserve Center…..just so happened there was a bar just down the street…and a few of the Cannon Cockers decided to walk down there for a beer….they soon returned, rather quickly..as that was a GAY Bar…oops…

Next morning, right after Breakfast, Convoy formed up and headed out….Chicago Rush Hour, through all the Toll Roads…was having trouble at the Toll Booths, getting cut off by normal traffic….at one stop, I suggested a change in the way the convoy was set up…..We had a pair of 5 tons, with about a dozen Jeeps with trailers….Suggestion was to let the Bigs go first, and the Jeeps to tailgate them…...at least until we got OUT of Chicago, and onto the open roads

Headed for Sparta, WI. There was a rumour that a Bowling Alley in Sparta had a strip club in the basement…what happens in Sparta,WI…stays IN Sparta, WI…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Saturday All. Sean and I just went to trick or treating on main street in our little town. All the businesses gave out candy. Then we went to Walmart and I got fixings for chili and beer. Seems we got all we need. Liam and Cindy left for the varsity soccer district tournament. He didn't play varsity all year, but was asked to come and be on the bench for the tourney. I'm thinking it will take a miracle for him to play, but at least he got asked. Then he has a DATE to hang out with a girl afterward. Omg.

Weather has been cool, wet and dreary here for several days. I thought it was supposed to be nice this weekend, but so far it's cool and dreary.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, I remember Basic at Ft. Knox back in 73. To damn hot or to damn wet. I remember sitting guard duty leaned up against a tree with an M16 in my lap in a downpour at zero dark thirty. I honestly don t remember that poncho keeping me anywhere close to dry.
> 
> Finally getting the vanity doors finished. Tomorrow some sanding, then glue ups and staining. I m shooting to finishing by the end of next week.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Lots of days on construction sites I wondered if it was wetter inside or outside ;-))

Ol Sol arrived on schedule today. 50 F up from 38 last night, 0 in the gauge.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

70 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today..

Stay safe, dry and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Firewood

Today was in the mid 50's but dry and somewhat sunny. Nice for a change. Tomorrow will start out in the 40's and end in the 70's (where we will touch down in Tampa on our way to Ocala for the week).

Looks like we all joined up at the same time. I spent the summer of '73 at Ft Jackson, SC and Deb was at Ft McClellan, AL. It was hot and sticky and rained nearly every afternoon it seemed. As you can all recall, we were issued 4 sets of fatigues. Two were always at the quartermaster getting cleaned and the other two were gradually turning white from all the salt we sweat out.

After that, it was right to Ft Lewis for AIT and first duty assignment. They were just reassembling the 2/2 Inf as part of the 9th Inf Div. - The Old Reliables. We were affectionately called the Devil's Deuce. We took a troop carrier from Bremerton Naval Base down to San Diego for some amphibious training. Yeah, that's me with the PRC-77 radio. Sorry for the lousy pics, but they look better than I do after almost 50 years LOL



















....Ah, the good ol' days!

*Bandit* - The only time I was at Ft McCoy was for a bivouac when I was in the Air Force Reserves. We took a C-130 up there for a couple days and then flew back to Milwaukee.

*AG*- Hope you weather the storm ok. Hang onto your hat.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I missed the boat. I failed the final physical due to a change in my eyeglasses prescription. I was disqualified from the Air Force Academy appointment. Also had an alternate to Annapolis and an offer to take the appointment to the Merchant Marine Academy. No interest in it. Good thing. I get seasick. ;-(

The first time I went salmon fishing on a charter boat out of Westport we caught our limit of salmon. It was worth tolerating seasickness ;-) The second time, we caught a few, not really worth it ;-( The third time we got skunked! That was enough of that. ;-(( Westport used to have a couple of dozen charter boat companies for salmon fishing. I don't think there is more than one now, the few charters left do whale watching.

That strip club comment reminded me of The Golden Nugget here in the 80s. A gal knew her boyfriend or hubby was in there. He saw her entering. He ran for the back door to escape. She jump in her car and went out back to get him as he exited. She hit the back of the building breaking off the natural gas meter. The electrical panel was just inside the door. It was damaged too and a shower of sparks ignite the gas.

The paid crew and other volunteer engines were there by the time we got there. There was a 2 ½ fire hose protecting the building until the gas company could turn the gas off. It was a dual feed. They found one valve, but it took a couple of hours to find the other valve. It was a February chilly night about 40° F. All the girls were outside in their skimpy outfits ;-) The captain would not let them go into the building to get their clothes or car keys. All the guys on standby had the girls wrapped up in their bunker gear. Our engine was held on standby while they hunted for the second gas valve. This baloney lasted for a couple of hours. I had to work the next day and didn't get home until about midnight. ;-(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring fall weather day here in Phoenix area.

Sunny, slight breeze, with 88° & 14% RH this afternoon. 
Was a chilly 57° at start of day.

*AlaskaGuy* High winds? Batton down the hatches, secure the sails, and be safe!

*Bandit* 'What happens in Sparta?' lool
Average WI strip club I visited in 90's makes most other US clubs look tame by comparison. Much better value for your money than infamous Dallas, Orlando, Vegas, or Hollywood clubs as well.
Have experienced gentleman's clubs all over the world but still not an expert. More of a corporate credit card carrying social coordinator for; Union skilled trades while building factories and/or customer satisfaction.  
It's a good thing that: 'What happens in XXXX, stays in XXXX.'

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's raining sunshine all over the place. I love it but, it was pretty darn cold this morning. We had frost on our windshield this morning. Ugh! That could mean only one thing, winter is almost here. The temp currently is 44, a big jump from our early morning 32. It will only warm up to 46 today.

Wow! Nobody jumped on here today. The room is empty. Maybe my army picture scared everyone. lol Everyone must be tired from all the trick or treating. Me, I snuggled down into an easy chair and watch a movie. Lately, I've been tired and I can't figure out why. I'm thinking (and hoping) it's from changing my diabetic meds. I've got a horrible stomach ache and feeling exhausted all the time. I'm hoping that whatever it is, it goes away soon.

On a good note, my farm style table left my garage shop yesterday and what a difference it makes in there. It looks like my shop grew and extra 6 feet. I'm glad it's gone so I can move onto other things.

Well guys, I'm gonna go relax for a little bit before I make a mess in my shop. So, be safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring Fall weather day in Phoenix.

Sunny, 63° & 39% RH.
Started day with chilly 55°. 
Warming up to 84° high today.

SWMBO drove me crazy this weekend. 
Turns out Halloween is no longer a supported holiday in the Klutz zoo.

Decided a couple weeks ago to skip Halloween decorations this year. Friday changes her mind, and wants me to drag out the boxes and get decorating. All the stuff has been used for between 4-10 years and is getting in bad shape. Every piece had some sort of issue this year; no lights, no sound, and/or no movement. After spending way to much time attempting to repair her favorite blow up dragon and other pieces, Saturday afternoon finally get some decorations spread around front yard to her satisfaction.

Sunday afternoon, SWMBO suddenly declares she doesn't want to hand out candy. Had some project to get done, and didn't want ANYONE to hand out candy; so she would not be bothered by door bell. 
Didn't want to confuse anyone, so spent 90 minutes just before sunset hastily moving all the decorations into garage, that were put out the day before. 
Most of the pieces are going in trash. Nearly 16 year old son has zero interest in Halloween, and will have less interest next year. The only sort of good outcome from my weekend, is I have several bags of candy to eat that will ruin my teeth and health.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yesterday was a total PITA!!!! I finally figured out how to get the joints on the stiles and rails nice and tight. After letting the danish oil set on the raised panels for close to an hour I wiped it off only to find some dents and machine marks. They sat all night in front of my gas fire place which has fan. I'm headed out to sand them down again.

Here's another gripe. Found out that my thin kerf saw blade doesn't cut well. I wasn't getting nice straight 90 degree cuts. Switched to a full kerf and that solved the problem. This morning I ordered a new WWII with a full kerf and a bade stiffener. Those should solve the problem.

We've got blue skies and colder. It was 27 when I got up and is headed to the mid 50's. Maybe rain but no snow darn it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

49 in the STL area at the moment. Cloudy.

Never got the chance to serve, deafness in the right ear kept me out. Wanted to be a pilot, never happened. I taught myself to fly R/C instead.

I respect and thank all of you for your service.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to use thin kerf blades when I only had 1.5 hp. Now that I have 3hp I love using the full kerf blades. I'll sacrifice a fraction of an inch of wood to have a strong blade. I milled more flooring today, about 25 square feet. That's about an 1/8 of what I need. With what I've already milled I think I may be about 3/4 of the way there. I'm heating the kiln to 140 today to kill bugs. When this wood is done I will use a bunch of the walnut to make flooring, also I want to make at least some from elm just to say there's elm in the floor. I think it's really gonna be pretty. Here is a sample that I laid out today to see how it's gonna be. There's walnut,maple, cherry, poplar, sweet gum and white oak there.
.


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone.

74 partly cloudy degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast, 12K ceiling up from 1200 this morning sprinkles, 48° F up from 36, typical temps for most of the winter. Yesterday's wind storm was a no show ;-)) No power outages or trees falling ;-)

Flooring looks good *Bill.*

I wanted to be a pilot, but with my eyeglasses prescription, I knew better than to even think about it.


----------



## Firewood

It was 60° and dark at wake up time this morning. Should get to upper 70's today. Only in the 40's back in Wisconsin.

*Bill*, that's going to be an interesting floor when you get it finished. I can't wait to see it.

When I was in the AF Reserves, I wasn't even allowed to drive on the tarmac let alone taxi a jet due to color blindness.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….32 sunny degrees outside the window, this fine Tuesday morning..

Knee Rehab in a wee bit, then drop off a box at the Post Office…

1st Breakfast, pills, is completed….2nd Breakfast may turn into a Brunch…we'll see.

Table I built last spring for the Gazebo, has been brought into the house,,









As the Boss wants it beside her chair in the living room…rather than sit outside and get snowed on…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had started the process of trying to get appointed to the Air Force Academy. I wanted to fly the A10. I didn't wear glasses at the time, but I was starting to notice a need. I probably would not have been a candidate. In the end, I realized I would never be able to get an appointment from Missouri and I had no family that went there. I decided to forego the military and join the FD.


----------



## bandit571

Knee rehab done..until friday….leg Ultra sound Thursday ( follow up)

Box has been dropped off at the post office…supposed to arrive at Gene's mailbox this coming FRIDAY…hey..something good does happen on a Friday, after all….

Missed Brunch…may have to scrounge around for Lunch…

Hope that first coat of varnish is dry, now….Might get to post it as a "Project" later this week…

had Frost this morning…..still no sign of a roofing crew….yet.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Crisp clear election morning in Phoenix: 55° & 47%, which feels like 53°.

Supposed to reach high of 84° this afternoon?
Now that sun angle is reducing, high temp only hangs around for ~2 hours in afternoon. 

*Bandit* Makes me happy to see your wonderful table saved from brutal Ohio winter weather. 
IMHO - It deserved to be inside from beginning. 

*Bill* Interesting wood combo for flooring. 
Hope you will not be upset when the colors change with UV exposure? 
Learned hard way to be careful with cherry and walnut combos in past. As time passes the walnut fades and cherry darkens. In a short time, they will be same color, and hard to tell apart. Transformation continues and your mind will think the darker cherry wood is the walnut, and faded walnut is cherry. 
Have you checked your poplar for color change with UV? The green in poplar turns to tan/brown. But some species of poplar turn light gray with UV exposure, which (IMHO) clash with warm tones of oak/maple. 
BTW - What kind of finish will wood get? That is going to shift color some too. 
Please don't shoot the color messenger. 

This years Nov election is really boring compared to last. :-(0)
Have only municipal and school bonds on a 'mail-in only' ballot. Had the ballots at house for a month now, but SWMBO didn't want them to get lost? She stashed them in one of her infamous hiding places for important paperwork. Finally found them last night. It's too late to mail them, now someone has to drive 10 miles to nearest drop box. It will not be me….

FIL will venture out today for 1st time in couple weeks for a physical exam. It's required before they will allow him into the assisted care living facility. Depending on medical paperwork processing time, he could move out as soon as this Saturday, but the following weekend is more likely. Everyone has mixed reactions on the move. But wife needs the stress reduction or she might kill someone (cough, cough).

Enough babble, 
Have a great today and better tomorrow!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's been a good while since I've posted anything on our thread, so I thought I'd drop in and say hello.

It's been kind of chilly up here in the mountains…cool mornings and cooler nights. Lots of rain lately.

The trees are turning into fall colors now, and dropping leaves fast. Good color cover for fall foliage.

You guys talking about military service: After graduating from high school in May of 1966, I was drafted into the Army, and went directly to basic training at Ft Bliss in El Paso, Texas I was there for 10 weeks, then shipped out for Ft. Polk, La. There for 16 weeks for AIT and weapons training, jungle training, etc. My MOS was 11B10…..light weapons training where I qualified w/ the M60 machine gun, M14 rifle, .45 cal. pistol, and M16.

After graduating from Polk, I was shipped out to Viet Nam in January of 1967, and was assigned to the 25th Infantry Division, where I carried the M60. I was wounded 3 times while over there, shipped back to the states, and spent about 5years in and out of different hospitals. In 1972 I was retired from the Army. I was 26…...Been retired ever since.
I had plans to make a career of the Army and go to D.I. school, but because of my injuries and disability, it was not to be. So…..I leaned towards other interest, like bass fishing, woodworking, tooling and burning leather, etc.
So… that's my military history, and that's my story, and I'm sticking to it…!!!! Talk to you guys next time. Out…!.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy, might make 54° F up from 42. Weather girl flubbed her dub last week. We are supposed to be partly cloudy with Ol Sol out and about most of this week. Election Day here. Too bad there won't be any good news. None of them will do much to address I creasing crime. The neighbor across the street had their pickup stolen early Sunday morning. The second one stolen in 10 months within a block of our house. The other neighbor had 2 trucks and a subcompact stolen within the last year.

*Bill* A neighbor kid about 4 or 5 years younger than me went to Air Force Academy. Back in the late 60s, we didn't have any connections in Idaho. It is the pits when that is a requirement ;-( I could have applied for a special medical waiver when I failed the final physical. I don't recall the exact figure, but my scores needed to be in the top 15 or 20% of the class that entered the previous year. 10% of them were high school valedictorians or salutatorians. 90% of them were finished in the top 10% of their high school class. My odds of making that qualification were somewhere between 0 and none. When I applied for the apprenticeship they told me my odds were 50-50. I didn't say anything but thought you betcha. The odds of the AF appointment were probably 1% ;-))

*Rick* Sorry to hear about your injuries. Thank you for your service. A guy I knew at the range was shooting a sniper rifle he was shot with. He said no wonder it just grazed me, it isn't very accurate. They saw some kind of reflection of light in the area the shot came from. They shot in that area and his sniper fell out of the tree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was valedictorian of my class, but it was a very small catholic school. I'm not sure that would have helped much. I was a freshman in college while trying to get the appointment. My college guidance counselor's son was in the academy and I met with him to talk about the process of getting the state senator to appoint me. That was where it hit me that it was next to impossible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CK, I totally expect that to happen, especially the cherry. We will have area rugs in there and the area under the rugs will change color at a different rate. I'm totally fine with that. There's a few options for floor finish, but it will be water borne and not solvent based. Some of the water borne ones say they re-create the darkening of oil based and some are more traditionally water based that will change the color much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bill* That is the pits to have it ruled by corruption ;-( My grades improved all the way through school. I finished my senior year with a 4.0. I had a late start. Our country school had 2 grades per teacher. At the end of 2nd grade, my teacher moved me to the front of the classroom. I could see the blackboard. She decided I was not the dumbest kid in the class ;-)) She advised my parents to have my eyes checked and I had glasses when I started the 3rd grade. Those 2 years were a handicap. In addition to that, Migraines were much lower. By the time I was a teenager I figured out when they returned my eyeglass prescription needed adjustment. Mom was an RN. She told me she did not know I had terrible headaches when I was little. I concluded I had them before I knew they were not normal. I remember wondering what life would be like if my head did not feel like that. I wanted to cut the front right corner of my head off.

Our history and government teacher was retired Air Force. He got me interested in the Air Force Academy. He said I would come out with a master's in engineering. I doubt that was true, probably just a normal 4-year degree. I wrote to my 2 senators and representative. I was surprised when I got an appointment to AF, alternate to Annapolis, and the offer to take the merchant marine appointment.

I recall having to tell about my athletic accomplishments at some point in the process. I did not have any. I could not play sports because of my glasses getting broken. I had to be home to do my chores and milk. I buck 300 tons of hay every summer.

I had to go to Mountain Home Air Force base to take a physical agility test. All the other kids were super jocks from Boise. All the chatter was bragging about football teams. Some of the stuff like throwing the "medicine ball" I had no idea what that was. ;-) If it had hay bale twine I could have thrown it halfway across the gym ;-)) We had to do pull-ups. The linemen couldn't even do one. Most did 2 or 3. The quarterback did about a dozen. When the farm kid was doing his the supervisor asked me how many more I was going to do. I told him not many, I am getting kind of tired. He said I am going to allow you 32 because you did not straighten your arms all the way one time. You may as well stop, you can't score any higher ;-)) ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 59°, dark and wet in Florida this morning. We had some beautiful weather the last few days, but it all comes to an end today. They are expecting about 7" of rain by the time it ends tomorrow. There is a chance for some severe weather on top of it. Sounds like it'll be a fun drive to the airport this morning - NOT!

Its been a hectic but productive trip this week. Got all our options picked out and found a rental while the house is being built. Now to get home and finish packing.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, sounds like you've made good progress while down there. I'm guessing the return home and the weather you'll see when stepping off the plane will again reinforce the wisdom of moving south. When we moved I mothballed most of my bigger shop equipment for 6 months in a storage unit. Finding a house instead of building as we planned let me retrieve my stuff quicker but didn't afford me nearly the shop space I was planning with building. Moving it all on my own after loading up in a snow covered lot was no picnic either.










I suspect these are last tomatoes of the year, it was 30° at the bus stop this morning and the frost was quite a bit heavier than the very light one we had a week or so ago. The tomatoes weren't ice cubes but there was enough frost, this time on the leaves of several plants that I suspect I can now safely plow everything under in the garden. I hate the cold weather but I like camping more when it's not 85° at night, campfires are far more pleasant too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…30 sunny degrees on this FRIDAY morning…Pills taken, Knee Rehab in a little bit.

Will see how today goes along…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring fall day in Phoenix @ mid-morning.

Sunny 76° & 24% RH. Heading for high of 90°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Almost 2" in the last 2 days. Partly cloudy headed to 55°ish. Cardio gave me a clean bill of health yesterday. I expected that. I keep telling the docs to write a prescription for the chity to enforce propane, fire, and structural codes. Being in the trades and fully aware of the consequences of the chity's stupidity is stressful ;-( Cheapest is best ignoring safety always produces the same results ;-(( I'm losing the weight that was a side effect of the pain killer (narcotic) that got the migraine pain down enough to tell minor differences so I could find the triggers. The best diet is the "just a little bit hungry diet." No more stuffing until bloated ;-)

*Mike* Sounds like good progress.

*Yetti* We covered the tomatoes every night for a month to get them ripe when I was a kid. Night temps didn't stay above 55° to set fruit until early August. Frost started in mid-September.

*CaptK* A boring day? Aren't you thankful? ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

The weather here has been gray, windy and unsettled. The snow on the Elkhorns has receded to around the 7000 foot
level.

I spent the day doing some much needed shop clean up. There's more of that scheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy' ya'll,

There was some dew on the lily, and frost on the punkin' this morning and yesterday morning, too.

Lows in the mid to high 20's and low 30's at freezing point. Mild days in the 50's and 60's…Makes my bones hurt..!!

Been having serious back spasms, and the knee joints ache terribly….!! Have to take meds to ease the hurting..

Nothing to tell, really. Not much news from this end. Just sequestered, and staying home. My life is for ********************..!!!


----------



## dawsonbob

Good afternoon everyone

71 sunny degrees here in San Diego today.

Stay safe, dry, and at a pleasant temperature.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Identical weather today as yesterday; 90° high, 56° low, lots of sunshine.
Currently dark and 82° with 16% RH.

Spent my afternoon in shop. Haven't spent that much time on feet in awhile. 
Cleaned up shop from recent car repair, and started playing with new shop toy.

Bought a Grizzly T32468 Rough Surface mobile base, new product for 2021? 
Grizzly sent me a 'we miss you' $25 off on $125 coupon code; and I feel for the gimmick. lol

Has 9 page assembly manual, wow. Packed well, decent hammer texture black paint, no rough edges on stamped metal parts. All hardware is metric and grade rated either 4.8 or 8.8. Casters are 100mm OD X 55mm wide. Assembly is easy. But had a couple of minor issues.

The fixed wheel bracket openings are barely wide enough for the 100mm tire. One wheel had mold flash and rubs on bracket. There is also to much depth for tire. It has ~1/4 of side to side play on axle. Base can be pushed/pulled 1/4" even when locked, due the slop. Added some washers to solve that issue. I'd guess that someone bent the bracket wrong during production, except the welded axle nut lines up perfect? There is also a marketing error with base. While the ground clearance of frame is 1.5", the lift stops are just over 1/2" off ground in full up position? So they snag going over changes in height.

Like a stupid Klutz, decided to swap out the Rockrap All-Terrain under my 20" 800lb Jet planer, with this new base. That created a huge challenge. Don't have a engine lift (sold it), nor an overhead crane. It is impossible for one old man to lift a 800lb planer alone with a spud bar. Got creative and used two 2×12, jack stands, floor jack, and bottle jack to lift the machine 6" high, just like working on small car. 

The 1200lb rated grizzly base showed some ugly issues with only 800 lbs on it. First issue the big fat wide rough surface tires compressed slightly under load and are now rubbing on several brackets. There is not enough clearance on swivel casters to clear the brackets when moving around circle. The fixed casters compressed vertically and got fatter; and rub in back of brackets when moving forward.

The wider tires have more friction compared to 5" x 1.25" on the previous base; and are harder to get started, and hard to keep moving. I took planer for a stroll the length of my concrete driveway, can not imagine taking the beast over gravel or dirt; as I was out breath after pushing it along 60 feet of concrete?

Sitting here torn on what to do next? 
Love the ground clearance. but there are several issues that need work. Think I know how to adjust for wheel clearance issues. The tire compression and rolling resistance could be an expensive issue to fix. Return shipping on 25lb box won't be cheap, and hate to throw money away on return. Believe the base would be fine under a lighter weight tool, or would handle heavy load after swapping in a harder/narrower tire.

Need to sleep on it. That is enough whining for today. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Overcast with a sun peak out, 2/3" of rain, 41° to 48°, snow on the passes starting. No frost on our pumpkins yet ;-)

Good to hear from you Rick.

CaptK, Maybe you should notify Grizzly they rated that wheely stand 800#s too high?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all from back in Waukesha. We got back yesterday. Not as warm here as Ocala, but not by much. We made it to 59° (momentarily) today. At least it was sunny.

Rick - It's great to hear from you, buddy. You've been dealt a tough hand for sure. Just know I'm praying for you, my friend.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## bandit571

Time change just happened…
37 clear and DARK degrees outside…..about 30 degrees too cold, for me.

Just finished up that other Stanley No. 5 Jack plane rehab….they are NOT twins….one is from the late 1930s, the other is from the mid 1950s…..oh well….


----------



## BurlyBob

Clear blue skies here and chilly. It might hit the mid 40's today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, sounds like you need to do a review of the base so other's know what it's real limitations might be before pushing the limits. My planer is 1100 pounds and I'm not one to shy away from getting something close to capacity and expecting it to work. It sounds like that wouldn't work too well for me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…44 sunny degrees outside on this Monday Morning…..Will update when the roofing crew does show up…..plan being they are to start..TODAY….we'll see…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Greetings and Salutations on another glorious MONDAY!
(cough, cough)

Sunny, 83° & 18% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for high of 87° this afternoon.

Cold front moving in from NW tonight, can see clouds off in distant horizon. 
Winds are strange, either dead still or gusty 5-10mph. 
Weather front to drop lows into 40's and high of only 80° next couple of days.

*Yeti* >> Agree with you, need to post a review on LJ.

Spent some more time playing with mobile base yesterday, and performance was worse after planer sat on base overnight. The swivel castors are rubbing paint off the frame. And when pointing backwards; and it will not roll without changing direction as it jammed tight. Was so bad, Had to moved my planer back to Rockrap All-Terrain base.
















Pretty disappointed on their choice of castors, and the wheel clearances. Really wanted the extra ground clearance on planer, as I move it out into driveway (across a small step) when I use it. The echo off the walls, makes it brain numbingly loud to run in garage, even with ear plugs.

Went online to Grizzly site last night, and submitted a review with pictures of issues I found. Doubt they use it, even with a generous 3 star rating? No one ever seems to post my critical reviews.  Know from past, Grizzly CS on weekends is sales/order help only, so I was planning to call them as follow up this week.

There is a lot to like about the base. The adjustable frame sides are 20×40x2mm steel tube. The frame corners are stronger than Bear crawl. The ground clearance is perfect for my shop. They just used the wrong castors, and did a poor job designing the foot pedal lock for high ground clearance.

BTW -This is KARMA in action: Told myself I was not going to buy any more $200 mobile bases, and DIY bases as needed. But when I saw Grizzly All-Terrain selling for same as parts costs to make one, had to give it try. The poor performance of the base is my punishment for being lazy and hoping Grizzly would save me time cutting/welding.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 64 calm and sunny degrees today. A very pleasant day for November. It'll be getting colder starting tomorrow.

I helped a buddy move the cabinets he bought from me out of my shop and into his. Then, since the weather was so nice, I took advantage of it and cleaned off the deck and grill. While I was at it, I decided to pressure wash the back of my hand. Don't ask. And, yes, it kind of difficult to do that but I'm always up for a challenge. Not too much damage but it sure hurt like hell. Kind of looks like a bad scrape. What a bonehead.

*CaptK* - It sure sucks when someone like Grizzly comes up with a great product but cheap out on the execution.

Well, enough for these old bones. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW today, 53° F. Rains and wind return tomorrow with heavy snow above 3,500 feet. We have an assistant fire chief that has been lost in the mountains scouting elk for about 5 days. Lots of searchers. He probably fell or had a medical condition. ;-((

What is the Grizzly return policy, *CAptK*?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…45 sunny degrees outside…


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty much rained all night. It's windy now and the freeway is closed between Baker City and La Grande due to high winds.

After annoying string of interruptions I'm finally going to get some work time in the shop. I've got two events to attend for the Move Oregon borders effort, one today and tomorrow. I'm hoping to prod someone into running the effort here. I'm not into being in charge of anything anymore. I wouldn't mind doing some grunt work though.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, grey winter skies in Phoenix metro area this morning.

Was chilly 49° at sunrise, only 67° mid-morning?

High is supposed to reach high of 81°? Will believe it after it happens.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Heavy rain pounding on the roof and thunder after bright sun early this morning. The first tornado warning I ever remember was this morning from 11 to 1230 over the Kitsap Peninsula to Snohomish County passing over our son's house ;-(( There have been minor tornados that affected very few properties but they are rare. I remember a service call when a water spout over Puget Sound came up the hill from Des Moines to Pacific Highway and put a minor twist in a light pole at a service station. The operator did not need it replaced. I suppose it damaged the light too. Don't remember 50 years ago ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The supply chain just hit another snag. Over 10,000#, chains are required on the pass. They are predicting more slowdowns and closures this year because of the labor shortage ;-)

WE got almost another inch today. FEMA has a landslide alert now. The wind keeps blowing power poles down in Seattle. Normal 21st-century safety management. Pole replacement standards are immediate if testing shows emergency status. 30 days if it shows replacement is necessary. Seattle says the ones that blew over in a several block long string were on their 5-year schedule ;-))


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started with cold, crisp, sunny morning in Phoenix. Had 51° & 55% RH at sunrise.

Have 62° & 40% at 9am. Expecting a high of 82° today.

Klutz Zoo update: 
Moving day! FIL is moving out of the Zoo this morning. SWMBO has taken a couple days off work, and is moving him back to Sierra Vista; into an assisted care facility. Wife will be staying several days to help him settle into new routine, and tidy up some things at the house he may never see again. There are cars to sell, house to clean, and heirlooms to pack up for siblings to fight over. Now that her brother's family has mostly recovered from Covid infections a couple months ago, he can keep watch over him. 
Which means my son and I be living bachelor style till Sunday?

The FIL move is part of grand design change in Klutz Zoo. SWMBO was chased down by her former employer and offered a promotion and healthy raise to return. She starts end of this month. Will have to drive into office in down town Phoenix again. Has been over 2 years since she started working at home. New job will use hybrid model once she gets established, working 3 days in office and 2 at home. She likes the idea of getting away from this grumpy old man during day. Has done nothing but complain with TWO grumpy old men in house. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day today. I walked about 2.5 miles to get a little exercise. I paused at an intersection to recover my balance. There were a couple of cars parked oddly in a cul-de-sac on one of the streets. A minute or two later one sped past me. A minute or so later, the other one sped past. I suspected they were up to no good ;-(( A garage door was open across from where they were parked. I looked to get a license plate number just in case. There was no license plate. I walked down and told an elderly lady she had suspects without a license plate in her cul-de-sac. As I walked away, the garage door closed. With the increasing crime rate here supported by the legislature, the odds I accidentally foiled a crime are probably about 90% ;-(( Criminals without license plates have been legalized. Police are not allowed to pursue those violations if they do not stop.

Heavy rain returns tomorrow as the "atmospheric river" flows through Puget Sound again. Yesterday we had high wind warnings before the Tornado Alert. It had 135 mph winds. I could not believe my ears when the news said they were searching for a missing kayaker. Survival in Puget Sound water temps is limited to 30 minutes in the summer. Those waves were probably 10 to 15 feet, maybe more. They found the 37 yo today with the cause of death was hypothermia and drowning. Nasty weather this winter ;-((


----------



## Firewood

It's 51° this morning. About the same as it was at bed time last night. Looks like it's going to be cold, wet and windy today. Yuk.

WWBob - The whole world is going to hell. What do these city officials think are going to happen when there is no pursuit, prosecution or punishment for stupid behavior.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

A sunny, BREEZY 52 degrees out this morning….T-storms MAYBE later this afternoon…

Follow-up at the Knee Doctor this morning…will see what he says…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Boring SW desert weather to report.

Started day off with 50° in Phoenix. Have 75° with 23% RH just before lunch.
Heading for above normal high of 84° this afternoon.

Adding a few degrees to high this weekend, 
but expecting the same boring, warm, dry, sunny weather is for next 10 days. 
AKA heaven for the northern snow birds….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

68 cloudy and very windy degrees outside the windows….20-40mph winds ( windy enough to get elected to Congress?).....Bucket Brigade is in place and ready for a drips….

Roofers? All their supplies to do this 20 squares of roof are sitting here….Roofers…No-show, No-call…again.

knee was looked at, numbed up, Drained, and shot up with Cortisone…Have a nice day….


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Snow day here guys. 12 inches and still snowing. Suppose to snow all day and most of the night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50° here too. Boring too, rain, rain, rain….....................

*Mike* Actually statewide. Legislature's solution to racism. Disproportionate numbers of violations were written. I do not understand how an officer can see the race of a traffic violation with dark windows in most cars and coming from behind. The county is considering rescinding the bike helmet law because of racist enforcement. Health care officials who do not want to treat all those injuries are opposed to it ;-)) Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity council and mayor to consider facts about propane, fire, and structural code enforcement, they will not because ideologues occupy gubbermint offices. Additionally, their decisions are intentional and motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink; facts are irrelevant. When I first started studying psychology I thought I should have been a psychologist. It is too disgusting. No way I could deal with it every day ;-(( I have concluded climate change will not be much of an impact on humanity. The collapse of society will be it to the punch ;-((

In Understanding Stupidity, James F. Welles, Ph.D. said the liberal brain sees everything as equal and is not capable of allowances for individual variations. I contacted him for clarification. The example he used was considering Hitler and Gandhi, you have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## bandit571

Snow is a bad 4-letter word, around here..

Rain arrived here at 1430 hrs, today…..shot to numb the knee is also wearing off..

Think I'll just take the rest of the day off…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

17 inches and counting.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Snow day here guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Snow is good. 
*AlaskaGuy* Calling dibs on first person allowed to make snow angel on the porch! 

Had a strange weather event this afternoon. For about 30 minutes, just after it reached 84° high for day; WIND was howling through trees. Being Midwestern raised, thought we had tornado in area? 
No dust like a normal haBOOB, just 25-35mph straight line winds. Temp dropped to 80° and has hovered there since. Sun is setting, lots of color in sky tonight as can see airborne dust in distance. 
So today's weather was not as boring as it started.

Update on FIL new digs: 
He hates it. 

His son visited early this morning, and he didn't complain once to him about new home. My wife shows up an hour later and he can't stop complaining. Pretty sure he wants to come back to our house. He was spoiled by his daughter here. How many assisted care homes can you get happy hour before dinner, and meal of your choice everyday? 

Complains the staff doesn't respond when he pushes his help button. Turns out he was pushing a button on TV remote, and not the help button he wears around his neck?

Wife is going nuts dealing with literal application of all his care rules.
There is a mix up in the paperwork. Doc was supposed to fill out an form with all his medications, and physical limitations. They sent one long run-on paragraph. Most of his 'as needed' over the counter medicines are not listed as such. So they came in three times today to put medicated powder in his britches, and give him ibuprofen that was not needed. 
Doc also messed up his alcohol allowance instructions. Doc wrote "allowed to have beer and scotch", and staff won't give him any. He's not happy, even though we moved in a dorm size beer fridge into his room. They want to know; exactly how much do they pour per dose, how many times a day, and what brand? His alcohol stock has to be provided by the family, wife confused the staff by bringing his two favorites of each. Nurse thought they were supposed to give him both brands of beer and scotch at every 'medication'? Since wife is present, she can be bar tender till they figure it out. 
It gets better….
This afternoon a staff member called in sick with Covid. Hasn't been to work for 3 days, so FIL wasn't exposed; but who knows if any other residents have it. Place is on lock down. Wife can still visit, only because he has a door into unit, and outside patio door visitors can use. Lock down means no group meals, group activities, or any of fun stuff; the family hoped would help him adapt to new place. He's been vaccinated with two doses, so little less worried about bad outcome; but still not good news on 2 day there?

Sigh, another day in Klutz Zoo …

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, send me some!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks for sharing *AlaskaGuy*! 
There must be something wrong with me?
I see those pictures of snow, and all I want to do is make snow angels. Which is completely ridiculous. If I laid down on the snow, I would freeze to death before my aching knees and ankles would let me get up again. I'd look like a injured polar bear, wallowing around and crawling in snow, while attempting to stand up. Any witnesses would be horrified as I scream in joy at playing in snow and moan in pain at same time. sigh.

Guessing folks smarter than me would think this meme might be a better philosophy:









It is clear, cold, with 52° & 38% RH as sun rises over horizon.
Expecting a high of 87° this afternoon.

Dogs and Son are fed, but I am still yawning. 
So best that I 'dress for cold weather' this morning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A clear and SUNNY 42 degrees outside…think I'll just hide out IN the shop….Have a rehab to blog about.

All but 2 of the "new" planes have found a spot to call home….a pair of Craftsman branded Sargent #79s need spot…may have to build THEM a box to hide in…

Knee Doctor looked at the knee….numbed it up ( BIG NEEDLE…LONG, too) Drained the knee, and shot a dose of Cortisone into to it….His suggestion? See a Spine Doctor, as the back was behind 90% of my knee pain?

Oh…..Kay…..Between Uncle Arthur (Itis) and Spinal Stenosis Lumbar…..giving me a bum knee?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a cloudy day here with only a chance of rain. Only one errand to do, then it's get set up to do some spraying. I I've got to mix up some shellac and pick up the varnish. Sure hope I can get this job done by next weekend. But, I said that 3+ weeks ago!


----------



## bandit571

Roofers showed up this morning! They doing a tear-off, then laying down the sticky membrane to seal things up…

Working on the west side of the house….over the leaky kitchen roof….should be hearing nail guns in a little bit?

Dogs are NOT amused…


----------



## BlasterStumps

still having a warm colorful autumn here in western Co. The heck with the weather though. I had my booster and my flu shot yesterday, one in each side, and the combination has kicked my butt. I have been inside all day feeling quite rotten.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

over 4" of rain in the last 36 hours. Looks like a record-setting wet fall will cancel our record-setting dry summer.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Got my nearly 20 inches of snow all cleaned up. Overcast, 15 degrees. Supposed to drop to -5 next week.


----------



## BlasterStumps

nice job on the snow clearing. I looked at the weather page for our area this morning and didn't see much change for the rest of the month. I need to get the chains on my snow pusher one day soon. Not really looking forward to snow though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got my nearly 20 inches of snow all cleaned up. Overcast, 15 degrees. Supposed to drop to -5 next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Lookin' good AG.

BBob, would 20" satisfy your shoveling desires? ;-) It would weigh tons here, heavy and wet ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> nice job on the snow clearing. I looked at the weather page for our area this morning and didn t see much change for the rest of the month. I need to get the chains on my snow pusher one day soon. Not really looking forward to snow though.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


This is a link to the weather station that covers my area.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE79


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 34° this morning. It will climb to a balmy 37° for today's high. We had our first snow yesterday, but nothing like *AlaskaGuy's* near 20". We may a bit more tonight through tomorrow morning.

Still packing for our journey south. Made another trip to Goodwill as we declutter and down size. I sold off some more tools yesterday. So far I've eliminated my band saw, drill press, mortiser and scroll saw. Today, I'm getting rid of some more another cart too big to take along and my brother in law is coming to get a couch. We're getting there.

*CaptK* - Sorry to hear the new adventures in KlutzLand. Placing a parent in an assisted is hard enough under the best conditions. This COVID BS makes everything so much harder. I hope it gets better for everyone.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get the roofing crew to lay shingles…TODAY…









34 mostly cloudy degrees outside…and this white crap shows up….Grrrrrr…


----------



## Grumpymike

*Alaska Guy* you make me so glad that I live in the desert where it's 76 degrees with clear blue skies and just enough wing to make the flag flutter … and no snow in sight!!
You most likely like the snow season or you wouldn't live where you do.

I haven't been out in the shop at all this week, so nothing to report that is saw-dust related …

Hope that all the Vets had a great day on veterans day.

Be safe in what you do.


----------



## BlasterStumps

We have a little snow on the mountains south of us but, here where I am, it is still green grass and leaves falling off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AK guy that snow is awesome.
This weekend I'm at a soccer tourney with my son. It was cold today. 45 for the high, but it was sunny. Tomorrow it's supposed to be lots warmer.


----------



## bandit571

Snow is a 4-letter word, around here…

Right now? 34 breezy, cloudy, SNOWY degrees outside….hard to see a city block….both fine flakes and HUGE flakes are falling…...and sticking. and then melting while even more is falling…

Looks like a very good day to just sit around the house….watching a coat of "Gunstock" stain dry…








had Laundry Detail last night…had to pass the time, somehow….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing to beat the band here in Mid-Michigan. It's currently 34 and the high for today will reach 37 cold degrees. Even though it's snowing it probably won't stick to the ground as the ground is pretty warm yet so I'm not worried about shoveling yet.

It's been a trying week so far. It seems like we've been busy with either the kids or scheduled appointments every morning. It's wearing me down. I just finished another project and started on another already. Boy, I have to tell you's, that I'm getting tired of working on projects. It's getting so I don't even want to go in the shop as much as I used to. I'm at the point of selling my tools and just relaxing the rest of my life. I'm even thinking of selling off my plane collection, well maybe not all, but some. If I can convince my bride to move to Florida, I'd be gone tomorrow. Every since* WI Mike* talked about moving to Florida, I've been looking. My bones ache bad today. I had to help one of my step kids assemble a desk he bought. It took most of the day because it was so big. Today, I'm paying for it. Enough of my bitching I guess.

It was good to hear from *Rick* again. I think about him a lot with his back problems. I hope he can get better.

*AG*, You got a lot of snow up there. I couldn't handle it. I want warm weather and green golf courses. You need to send us some pictures of summer around there.

*Blaster*, nice pic's. I can't believe you don't have snow yet.

Well, I think I've sounded off enough. I'm gonna leave you guys with a little something. Be safe and healthy my friends.









You can tell that this was a long time ago, I have an all green uniform, not like today. LOL Go Army!

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Depressing view…









Trying to stick, too.
..








Not good ..when one is trying to re-roof a house….

^aka…Green Pickle Suit…..and…"Starchies".....BTDT…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

No snow in Phoenix today.

Sunny 80° & 16% RH at Noon time.
Morning low as 51°. Heading for high of 86° this afternoon.

Expecting the same mind numbing weather till Wednesday before Thanksgiving.
Then we drop into 70's and are expecting rain in desert and snow in mountains.

Rant mode on-
This is typical of mother nature's punishment for us desert rats. It's beautiful sunny weather for weeks on end, and then when everyone has time off, and can travel to visit the desert; it's cloudy, rainy, and mountain passes are treacherous for driving.
sigh, should not have looked at the long range weather forecast. 
Rant mode off-

SWMBO returned home to the Zoo after her FIL relocation trip. Now that she is home, and I have someone who can drive me to ER if needed; so get to change a leaking radiator core in her 12yr old Lexus today.

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## therealSteveN

11/14/21 Woke to this, which for me is the beginning of the nightmare of long pants, see ya next spring my beloved shorts, and t-shirts. Gonna have to start wearing clothes described by the pound equivalent they represent, not the comfort level they provide. Winter sux.



















Just yesterday I mentioned to my Wife we needed to mow, the grass is Emerald green, and strong, no Winter browning there. 50's next week, so it will continue to grow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, you was one darn cute little GI back in the day. Me, I was a fat face kid in OD green at FT Knox ROTC basic in '73. I never sign my name to the paper work and spent the rest of my life in the Criminal justice field as a cop and prison guard. Surprising how life changes for each of us, doesn't it. Rick told me about his service in Nam. A true hero to be respected and honored.

Hey, I'm just about ready to spray varnish if it ever gets here. I've even figured out how to make internal drawers for the cabinets. Sometimes I even surprise myself!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Hmmmm, SPAM for breakfast, on a Monday?

31 mostly sunny degrees outside….


----------



## BurlyBob

Cloudy and breezy here, headed for low 50's.

I'm hoping to get the internal drawers built and installed today.;

Anybody know a good place to get a table saw sharpened? I had one done in Boise and put it on for the first time last week. This thing throw chips like crazy. I don't remember the cross cut being as rough as it is. I've got a WWII full kerf on order but they won't be making it till January and I've got no idea when the other one will be mailed back after sharpening. I might have to buy something else anybody got a suggestion?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter nasty, nasty day in WW. Another round of gusty rain and heavy winds, thousands without power, and flooding today. 57° F last night, going to 64° F today.

*CaptK* After 3 years with mom in memory care, I have concluded there will be no satisfaction in required elder care.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi B-Bob, I send my blades back to the wwII folks for re-sharpening … However last year I sent both of my WW blades in at the same time and while my two favorite blades were gone I bought a Diablo blade at Lowes to fill in while the WWII blades were in the blade hospital.
The Diablo works well if you keep the feed rate down a bit, and makes a clean cut.
Hope this helps you out Mr. B-Bob


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 84°F & 13% RH in Phoenix just after lunch.
Heading for high of 86° today.



> Anybody know a good place to get a table saw sharpened?
> I might have to buy something else anybody got a suggestion?
> - BurlyBob


Have several competent sharpening services in Phoenix. Scott's Sharpening has favorable reviews by folks not in Phoenix. There are several sharpening threads with other suggestions too.

If you want a new 10" saw blade, highly recommend the Tenryu GM-25540 Gold Medal blade. Haven't put my Forest WWII back on my saw since I bought it. The Tenryu 24T rip blade is fantastic value as well.

Klutz Zoo Drama:
Working on wife's radiator change yesterday, figured out why the radiator was leaking on inside of cooling tubes: The electric cooling fan has piece of blade missing, and one of the metal fan balancing clips scraped across the radiator was hidden under plastic till the fan came off. Had to run around this morning to find a new cooling fan assembly. Sigh, Klutz luck prevails again…..

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW has 100% cloud cover and 90% rain for the lunar eclipse Wednesday night into Thursday morning. Someone else will have to make sure it really happens ;-))


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It was 19° at wake up this morning on its way to mid 40's. At least it's not windy.

Already at the clinic for blood draw. Time to follow up on PSA test. Then it's off to breakfast.

Two more weeks and we're off to Florida. Lots to do yet, but at the same time there's a lot we can't do just yet.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

37 SUNNY degrees outside….Breakfasts #1 and #2 are done…..leg rehab is done, new compression socks are on.

Walking around ALMOST pain-free, right now. Dealing with Lymphedema in both legs, right now..

Wake-up this morning was from Uncle Charles (horse) from the hip down to the toes in the right leg…..he also hit both hands….

Boss has places to go, this morning…..right now, waiting on the roofers to arrive, again….yesterday they showed up around 10:00 am, and worked til 6:00pm…..will see how they do today…

Morning to ya..


----------



## Firewood

Back at the doctor's office for shot in bum ankle. It's one of those ultrasound guided ones. Stay tuned


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, with lite hazy clouds; 73°F & 17% RH just before lunch in Phoenix.
Heading for high of 83° today.

Must be the 2nd Monday of the week. 
Woke up this morning to a Migraine tormenting my existence.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

48 sunny, breezy degrees outside.

Roofers got here about 1030 hrs….and are still up there working away…north side is almost done, so is the south side,, rear (Kitchen) roof is almost done, too…..they are up at the ridge lines now.

Uncle Charles came back..top of right foot, AND the big toe….right when I am trying to drive….hate when that happens.

Start to plan for the "Next Box" project….needed to know how big it needs to be…









About that big, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

I don't have to shop for a new saw blade after all. My WWII arrived this morning. What a relief. It's so nice to have it back in my saw.
Back to making progress. Only 3 more drawers to make. Everything should be done just by time the varnish to arrives. There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Right at zero degrees and a full moon tonight. These tiny photos here just don't do it justice.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. It's 45° and dark. It's 9:30pm and this is the highest temp of the day so far. Tomorrow should be a bit warmer.

Ankle is still hurting more than before I got the shot. Hope in settles down by morning.

I started decommissioning the table saw for the move south. Still have more to do tomorrow to get it ready. Not too much more to do to get the shop packed up.

*AlaskaGuy* - That's another great pic. I know what you mean about the photos not doing any justice. Thanks for sharing, but it looks cold.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good evening gents. It s 45° and dark. It s 9:30pm and this is the highest temp of the day so far. Tomorrow should be a bit warmer.
> 
> Ankle is still hurting more than before I got the shot. Hope in settles down by morning.
> 
> I started decommissioning the table saw for the move south. Still have more to do tomorrow to get it ready. Not too much more to do to get the shop packed up.
> 
> *AlaskaGuy* - That s another great pic. I know what you mean about the photos not doing any justice. Thanks for sharing, but it looks cold.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


It looks cold because it is cold.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The Northern lights are out tonight. Photo posted by a neighbor.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'm not sure whether the weather wants to rain or not. It acts like it wants to and the weather man said it is supposed to but, nothing yet. It's warm this morning at 55 but, it's supposed to drop down into the 40's after the cold front moves through.

*Burly Bob*, Glad to hear you're back in business. It's tough to make things without a saw. BTW, my army picture was when I had a 30" waist and size 16.5 shirt. Things have definitely changed since then. My waist is a 40 and my shirt size is 18. I'm a fat bas#&@d. LOL But, I'm working on loosing pounds.

*AG*, those are some nice pictures. So serene and quiet. Almost looks like they are made up. Beautiful. That first one should be a postcard.

Well, that's all I have today so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy guys,

Not a lot of news to tell. My hobbies have come to a stand still, and has for quite sometime, as ya'll know.

Typical fall weather around here….kind of warm days and cool nights. Leaves are falling like crazy. Purdy colors..!!

Have to make a trip to Springfield, MO in the morning to get my wife's military i.d. made so she can have TriCare ins. Have it made at the National Guard Armory, which is the closest military facility around the Ozarks for us.

Every 5 years we have to get that done. We can go on any military base in the world, or at least the U.S. bases.

It looks like some rain is going to move in later today, so I'll jaw at you guys another time. Be safe in your endevors.


----------



## Grumpymike

Howdy Folks,
Right now at 11:AM it's 67 degrees in my part of the desert with no snow in sight, but Alaska Guy's photo took the temp down a few degrees and made me shiver … but beautiful indeed.

Good to see that B-Bob got the WWII blade back, I really miss mine when they are in the "sharp shop" and I have to use the cheapie blade. welcome home WWII.

Good to hear from you Rick, glad that you are you are still among the group … with or with out project updates.

Well, ya'll stay well and be safe in what you do.


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh Mike, you are so right about missing that WWII. I've had nothing but wonderful results with it since it's back home.
I emailed Forrest and thanked them profusely for their work.

Don, would hate to show you my photos from back in the day. Gosh I was a good looking knuckle head back then and I had a real nice full head of hair.

AG Love those photos.

Okay. Today I came up with a genius idea! I'm building drawers with soft close drawer slides that require the drawer exactly 1 1/32" smaller than the opening. I've found that to be extremely difficult to match. If only I could give the drawer a test drive. If it doesn't fit and smoothly close give it a little trim. My idea is to attach the drawer side runners, assemble drawer and use my ratchet strap clamp to hold the drawer together, then give it a test drive. If it doesn't smoothly close give it a shave and then another test drive. I'm pretty sure this is going to be the answer to my problem. I'll let you know Friday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 28 to 46° F today, mostly sunny. Back to 40s and 50s tomorrow with rain, but no atmospheric river. Lot of flood water standing north of Seattle.

Northern light look good *AG* SWMBO has never seen them here in WW, too many trees and too much light pollution ;-( We saw them on the flat farmland of southern Idaho when I was a kid ;-)

*BBob* Good luck with that drawer fit test. Sounds like a tricky standard to meet ;-)

*Mike* I am impressed! I cannot imagine getting ready to move in a month.

*Rick* Good to hear you are still kicking. Have a safe trip. I seem to be in standstill mode too with the last nasty med side effect ;-((


----------



## bandit571

39 sunny, breezy degrees outside this morning.

Pills and a Sausage Breakfast Bowl for Breakfast. A Gin & Tonic last night to help prevent Uncle Charles visits, or at least tone them way back….

Roofing crew has MY roof done…finished up last night using a flashlight to see with…..they had come up 1 square short on shingles, and had to run out and get some more…made things a bit late….One guy laying shingle from a ladder, second guy on the base of the ladder handing the other more shingles, AND holding the spotlight so to see better…

They also got a start on the roof across the alley from me, same landlord…..4/12 slope roof over the attached garage was stripped and membrane laid down…will see IF the crew (5 guys) shows up later this morning.

have errands to run….and give the Boss 49 copper pennies….18 NOV 1972, a date that will live in…..


----------



## bandit571

The only "Northern Lights" seen around here? That orange/red glow from the craking plants up in Lima, OH….35 miles away…


----------



## Firewood

It's all of 28°. We only made it to 30 today. The one good thing is it's warmer here than in *AlaskaGuy's* backyard. LOL. Awsome photos, BTY.

I got my plywood cart sold, and he came back today and cleaned out all my lumber. It wasn't a lot - mainly remnants from completed projects. Shop is getting pretty empty. I can kinda hear an echo in there. Reality is starting to set in.

*BBob* - Who ever though so much joy could come from a saw blade  You have to be a woodworker to understand.

*Rick* - Glad to see you jump on to say hi. Have you gotten together with the old band since last time? Sounded like you had a great time. Don't be a stranger.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey it's started snowing a little. Guess what? I want more!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

.6 rain today. Should maintain the flood north of Seattle longer -(

BBob, You can have our snow. The pass is closed due to spin outs and crashes ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

10 below zero last night. Expecting the same tonight.

Some bears refuse to admit it's winter.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

12 below zero last night. forecast high of 1 degree today. Clear and calm as it can be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another .6 rain today. Should be done for a few days with Ol' Sol peeking out once in a while ;-)

*AG* If it continues dropping 2° every night it will be a chilly winter.

That grizzly bear might be stuck on top of the snow all winter ;-)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Fryday!

Sunny, some hazy clouds, 78°F & 14% Rh at lunch time in Phoenix.
Chilly 48° this morning, and heading for high of 82° this afternoon.

Klutz drama laugh for today:
Left a window cracked open last night, was 70° in house this morning and SWMBO had the annual argument on when to switch from AC to heat. Was soo cold she put on a one piece flannel sleep suit, while I am sleeping on top of bed covers as I am too warm. High temperatures drop to 70° next week, have to turn the furnace on soon.

Extreme useless human mode most of this week. Averaging 19hrs/day of sleep this week as body repairs. Had two dentist visits, filling & crown. Had trouble numbing one visit; pumped so much lidocaine into my jaw, feels like I was kicked in face. SWMBO POS is still in garage after radiator and cooling fan replacement Monday before dentist visit, waiting on me to reassemble the cold air duct, and fill with coolant. Getting old and feeble sucks, sigh….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Once the clouds went away, today…it got up to a BALMY 38 degrees outside…Squaw Winter?


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, no more snow just a little rain.

Headed out to the shop after another cup of coffee.

My Best.


----------



## Firewood

They were predicting 46 for the high today, but it only made it to 34 - until a couple hours ago. Now it's up to 37. Never saw the sun today either. Doesn't matter though since I spent the day packing, disassembling storage racks, taking down coat racks…. You get the idea.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Fairly clear day today and it might hit the mid 40's. It got down to 16 this morning. A little new snow up high. We could always use more up there.

I'm closing in on the end of these vanities. Today I get prepping to spray shellac and varnish. I'm hoping to be done before Thanksgiving.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy, cloudy, dreary 40 degrees outside….other than doing the trash, I am staying inside today….

And….
not a single leak from the roof….!

Will check after a while, and see IF Dungeon Creek has risen….rain look like an all day affair…we'll see

At least it IS better than that white crap….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And last wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW for the foreseeable future. Temps running 32 to 48° F today, Ol' Sol out and about. Back to 40s and 50s tomorrow with rain for the foreseeable future ;-(( Turkey day will be 100% cloud cover and 49% rain. The second wettest day, tomorrow is 77%.


----------



## Firewood

WeatherBug says it's 48° - the car says it's 51. Either way it's a pretty nice day. The sun even decided to come out today.

Since I didn't get this sent earlier…... It got windier than a senate meeting this afternoon. I feel bad (but not too bad) for all the folks that had cleaned up all the leaves in their yard because they are back.

*Bandit* - Glad to hear the roof is all squared away. Too bad about the creek running through the shop though.

*WWBob* - Yikes that had to hurt.

Better hit Post before I forget again. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon floor stayed dry, today!

Corners #2 through #4 are done…









And so is a Tonic & Gin…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *WWBob* - Yikes that had to hurt.
> 
> Better hit Post before I forget again. Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


I'm sure it did. Good thing it was a little Whitetail rather than a big Mule Deer ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dungeon floor stayed dry, today!
> 
> Corners #2 through #4 are done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is a Tonic & Gin…
> 
> - bandit571


New roof must be working or was it sunny? )


----------



## Firewood

Looks like we're having an evening snack of spam tonight.

Well, those 40 mph wind gusts ushered in a cold front this afternoon. We went from 48 to 27° in just a couple hours. Brrr.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The cold continues.

10 below zero tonight. The 10-day forecast show about the same, with daytime highs of up to 10 above.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to MONDAY!

Partly Cloudy, 76°F & 17% RH in Phoenix east valley, just before lunch time.
Heading for high of only 80° today.

Expecting more cloud cover overnight, and chance for rain tomorrow?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

20 sunny degrees outside…time to start Hibernation?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 60°F & 35% RH for low this morning in Phoenix. 
Unusually heavy clouds, can not see sunrise at all. Just some faint orange tint to clouds.

Northern part of state has rain/snow, but it's dry in metro valley.
Heading for high of 77°, with slim chance of rain this afternoon?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little frosty this morning as our temp is below freezing at 27 degrees. The high for today should reach 36 (Who-hoo) with narry a cloud in the sky.

We had a jolt last night. While calmly laying back in my easy chair watching the idiot box, I heard a dull "boom". It was so quiet that my wife didn't hear it. It turns out there was a house explosion about 20 miles away and it, as you might guess, caused several house fires in the area and power outages too.

I'm almost done with a project I've been working on for my wife. I just need a few more things to do and it will be finished. Yay. That pile of Red Oak I bought about 3 years ago is gone now. I used the last of it on this project. I guess I got my $300 worth out of it.

*WI Mike*, where will you be living while the house is being built? and in What? An apartment? Just Currious. Shuffleboard, here he comes. LOL I can hear the shuffleboard puck singing across the concrete slab now.

Well, that's all I have for today, Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy ya'll,

I've been down and out for a few days now with this sorry body of mine. What I call being "stove up"....!!

Have been having cool nights and even some cool days….Highs are "November want-a-bees", for cold temps.

Last Friday I had to take my spouse to Springfield tp get her military i.d. for insurance purposes, etc.

I hate driving in that town, as the traffic is awful, and way too many people for our liking. Liked to got run over…..twice…..!! Went to Sam's club, Manards, Sallys booty supplies, and Walmart. Made out of there alive.

My son and his family are coming in tonight for the T.G. holidays. Looks like plenty of eats, games, t.v., etc.


----------



## bandit571

Never got out of the 30s, here….despite all that BRIGHT sunshine going on…32 degrees and clear outside, now….going to get cold tonight.

Tonic & Gin to keep Uncles Charles away…

one more post to go…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW temps running 40 to 47° F today with Ol' Sol out and about. Heavy rains for T-Day with minor flooding and a repeat next week on Tuesday.

*Rick* Glad you made it out of there alive. Sometimes I wonder about the horrible traffic here. They are predicting T-Day traffic on I-5 between here and Tacoma to be 247% of normal ;-0 Glad I'm not going that way ;-)

Don, suppose that house had propane explosion?


----------



## Firewood

Howdy gang. It's 34° after hitting a high of 41°. Tomorrow should get close to 50, but windy. Winds are already hitting 25 mph and will be closer to 40 mph tomorrow.

*Don* - We will be renting a villa in the 55+ we're building in. It's about the best scenario we could have asked for.

I'm sure most of you heard about the senseless tragedy at the Waukesha parade last weekend. That was only a couple miles from my house. At mass on Saturday, one of our priests was asking people to come walk in the parade. 15 of our parishioners and another of our priests were among the injured. Please keep them and all of the other injured and killed in your prayers.

If I don't make it back here before the holiday, I wish all my friends here the happiest of Thanksgivings.

Stay safe and healthy my friends. And don't eat too much


----------



## bandit571

OR…Drink too much. Ohio State Highway Patrol WILL be out in force…looking for impaired (drunk/high) drivers and LACK of a seat belt.

Waiting on the frost to leave this morning ( hopefully Jack Frost will take Uncle Charles with him) so I can hang up the tarps to close off the Gazebo for the winter.

32 and partly sunny this morning….about 35 degrees TOO COLD!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a little warmer today at 39 and warming up to 46, yay. The sun is shinning and nary a cloud in the sky. But, it's gonna get cold in the next couple of days.

*Rick*, It's sure good to hear from you again. Keep conversing if you can, we all love to hear from you.

*The Explosion*, We made it to the big time around here with the explosion. It was on ABC world news last night. The house that went up cleared out the houses on both sides as well. So far, there are two deaths, one is a 4 y/o and the other is a 55 y/o who was a neighbor. * WW Bob*, to answer your question, that is all Natural Gas in the area. The rumors are the guy hadn't lit his furnace yet and that's what did it. The claim is the furnace had a leak and they didn't know it. There is obvious damage to all homes in the area from the blast.

Before I forget, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. I hope you get stuffed with lots of goodies. Bless you all and stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW temps running 34 to 48° F and partly cloudy. *Happy Turkey Day everyone.* Dinner here with the kids and families tomorrow. Too bad our floodplain occupants will see a downpour again tomorrow. Fortunately, the water will have to get 300 feet deep to flood us.

*Mike* Definitely a senseless tragedy at the Waukesha parade ;-(( Looks like WI might be trying to beat WA as the most irresponsible, lax law enforcement state. Other states have complained WA lax law enforcement is affecting their crime rates ;-(( That guy that sped through the Christmas parade was out on $1,000 bail with a long violent history ;-(( The judge that set 1K bail needs to be charged with negligent homicide. Our county does not cooperate with ICE deporting illegal criminal aliens. One released killed the woman that testified in his sexual assault trial. Another killed an elderly lady and stole her vehicle in a home invasion. He killed another man and stole his pickup in the Cascade Mountains. I suppose he ran out of gas in the car ;-((

*Don* I knew it had to be one or the other; natural gas or propane. The early reports I saw did not say it destroyed other homes too ;-(( Propane being heavier than air is more dangerous IMO. A friend lost 250 gallons of propane over the summer due to a defective furnace valve. He did not smell anything. He said it went up his chimney. I'm pretty sure it went across his floor and out the door.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Got some relief today. Got up to +18. When it goes from -10 to + 18 it's like a heat wave. You walk outside and it feels so good.

A summer picture for artsyfartsy, since you asked.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Breathtaking View *AK*. I love all your photo's.

Kind of a soggy day today but with warmer weather. Today's temp began in the high 40's and will drop drastically into the 20's. Overcast with rain today and snow tomorrow.

Have a safe and healthy holiday my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

44 rainy degrees outside..and going to keep it that way all the live long day, it appears

Road Trip for Turkey Day. Going to be heading down to Kettering, OH. Should be entertaining? NOT..

Dungeon Shop is closed, for today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning guys,

I hope you all have a good bird day, and are enjoying the holidays with friends and loved ones.

My family is here, so we'll stuff ourselves with good grub, as usual. The bird is cooking….!!

The weather: Rained all night, with some rumbles of thunder. It's quit now, but turned off cooler.

The low was 31, and now it's 41 w/ plenty of clabber. May reach about 58-60. Just a gray day…I like it..!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy thanksgiving guys. We are in Branson for the holiday with the camper. It was 65 yesterday, but last night it rained and turned a lot colder as Rick pointed out.
Don, I've been to numerous house explosions and amazingly no one was killed in those.


----------



## Firewood

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. It's only in the 30's today with some light snow. There's just enough to show some white on the pine trees. No accumulation is expected.

No turkey for us today. We're going to Deb's sister for dinner. My son and his bride will join us there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Going to be below zero again tonight. I was just watching the local news. They had a piece on Thanksgiving travel. The Anchorage International Airport I out of parking space. I see a huge Covid surge coming.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm decompressing from my grandson's visiting for the holiday. Whew! A 7 year old, a 5 year old and a 2 year old. It has been a very loud, non sense riot. I love those boys the most but am I ever glad to see them go home!! Next summer I wonder how much fun they will be in my boat! Oh crap oh Dear!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Clouding up in WW. Supposed to be 3 Pineapple Expresses. I suppose that is an Atmospheric River from the tropics. They both deliver a couple of inches plus. Flooding will be a little more pleasant than last week's.

They have been talking about Sea-TAc traffic too. The parking garages have been a bonanza for catalytic converter thieves. They are adding "security" but it is so quick and easy I have no idea how security will have much of an effect. They can't look under and between thousands of cars. Amazing one cc theft was fatal here recently. He tried to throw it over a 6-foot fence and it fall back hitting him in the head.

Looking very inviting *AG*. ;-)

Bill, that is amazing no one died in house explosions. Any serious disabilities?

We had T-DAy with the kids and families. Hope everyone else's was good ;-)


----------



## artsyfartsy

Looks like Spam for breakfast, but I'm already full from the breakfast burrito's I already had. LOL

Darn cold this morning well below my satisfaction temp. It was in the 20's this morning and our "feel like" temp was in the single digits. The current temp is 29 and will reach a whopping 30 today. It won't even make it to the freezing mark. And they are forecasting snow for us over the weekend too. Ugh.

Today is the big day for Michigan football. Ohio State is visiting us at the big house and hopefully, Michigan will have a buckeye for dinner today. Hope!

*FF Bill*, Yes, I've seen my share of exploded homes too, but this was quite incredible as it wiped out 2 other homes and managed to screw up 10 additional home beyond repair. And managed to kill two so far with another in the in the hospital with 90% burns. Tragic.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another beautiful clear blue sky day here and headed to the mid 40's.

Just shot another coat of WB varnish on the cabinet. I'm hoping that's the last one. We'll know in half an hour.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gents,

Another nice day here in the Ozark mountains.
It was 32 for a low, with no rain, or snow, or wind today.
It's now risen up to 60, and going to a high of 68 (?).
Had a good t.g. with lots of good grub, and watched a couple of good flicks.
They will prolly leave about Tuesday or Wednesday to go back to Tennessee..


----------



## Jim Jakosh

We are in Lebanon, Mo and it was 62 today and sunny and gas is $2.82….................on the way to Casa Grande, Az.. it was 34 when we left Grand Rapids, mi this morning….......Cheers, Jim


----------



## Firewood

It's 28° after a high of 36 cloudy degrees today. We got a little sprinkle this afternoon, but it barely wet the pavement.

*JimJ* - Welcome to the meteorologist-wannabe club. I got gas at Costco for $2.87. They are about the cheapest around.

We're on the home stretch now for our move south. We sold Deb's car yesterday, so we're a one horse family for the first time in over 40 years. Seems odd, but we'll get used to it…...or not. LOL. The movers will be here Monday and won't deliver in Florida until the 10th. Looks like my sister will have house guests for about a week.

Well, getting tired, so heading to bed. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter nasty, nasty day in WW. Another round Pineapple Express and flooding in the river valleys today. 46 to 51° F today. 1.1" of rain. Son and family were here to help us with relocating a shed.

Welcome aboard *JimJ* Gas is getting cheaper here too, only a buck higher ;-))

*Mike* Congrats on your snowbird move. Sounds like things are going well.

*Don* Was there ever anything that caused a home explosion other than natural gas or propane? The explosion impact area for the 1,000-gallon tank next door is 95 yards. They are normally safe, but the concrete wall standing on top of the ground and no earthquake strapping requirements for tanks expecting the largest earthquake ever recorded on modern equipment is a concern IMO. Vertical accelerations greater than 1 g were recorded during the magnitude 6.6 Earthquake in 1971 at San Fernando, California, with the result that a fire truck with its brakes set was tossed about the Lopez Canyon Fire Station, leaving tire marks on the garage door frame 3 feet above the floor. Horizontal accelerations may be measured as well. A car accelerating at a rate of 1 g would travel 100 yards from a stationary position in slightly more than 4 seconds. That is 50 mph. The Cascadia will be over 1,000 times greater at magnitude 9+.

BTW: I forgot to mention Northern CA, OR, WA, and southern BC will slip about 20 feet to the SW when that magnitude 9+ earthquake happens. Definitely going to be an interesting 4 or 5 minutes.


----------



## bandit571

35 CLOUDY degrees this morning…corrected pills have been taken, awaiting 2nd Breakfast..

Morning to ya…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing still even after getting approx. 2.5" of snow. The temp is currently 31 moving up to 34 today. The weather peeps said we will be getting a lot more lake effect snow this year due to the Great Lakes being warmer than usual. Yikes!

Look what you're gonna miss *WI Mike*, all that SNOW. I'm gonna have to start calling you "Ocala Mike or "Beachcomber Mike". I'll have to come up with something. I hope you don't feel bad for leaving us "northerners" up here in the cold. LOL Safe travels my friend.

*WW Bob*, I really don't know what to tell you about your problem. I wish I could help you out.

*Jim Jakosh*, Safe travels to you and your family.

Well that's all folks. The dog is whining to go outside. So stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Wow! I just checked the weather and it's suppose to hit 52. Unbelievable! I'm gonna be ready for some snow next weekend. Right now I'm closing in on the end of this cabinet job. I'm headed out to put a coat on the fronts of the doors.

Have a great day all.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Clear, calm and -15 this morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter dreary in WW Mostly cloudy and dark overcast with sprinkles here and there. 51 to 60° F today. .06" of sprinkles so far.

*AG* Where did all the snow go? It hasn't been warm enough to melt, has it?

*Don* I just keep looking for evidence of incompetence having fatal consequences with multiple code violations to present to the chity. Probably pointless. Our nephew who is a county sheriff did a little research into getting safety standards enforced. He said the only way will be a fraud investigation by the FBI. The fire chief supported the mayor's rejection of code enforcement. I asked the fire marshal about fire investigation capabilities. She said they have one of the top 10 in the state. If he is capable of accurate forensic investigations, he should understand safety standards well enough to identify obvious risks. I asked if I could confer with him. She said she would ask him any questions she could not answer. I sent a list of questions that should amount to a "sound fire protection analysis." About 6 weeks later I got a letter from the chief saying seismic and propane are not in their scope of work and to take it up with the chity.

The fire marshal responded to tree canopy clearances for wildfire prevention saying they just pull those numbers out of a hat. A friend was on the Canadian team that investigated every building burned in wildfire season over several years. They investigated every building that did not burn in one town. They developed the Fire Smart program and Wildland fire code. The US adopted it as Fire Wise and adopted that code too. The specifications were not "pulled out of a hat." If she cannot understand how the codes are developed and why, how can there be effective enforcement?

The mayor said in the voter's pamphlet she is a former Boeing financial leader. That leadership is well known for killing people in their business enhancement decisions killing 346 with the 737 MAX program. The fire department board of governance is 3 mayors and 6 chity council members from 3 chities who combined their departments. Our old district I volunteered in has combined several districts to form a regional department too. Their board of governance is knowledge commissioners rather than politicians. I am sure the fire marshal and chief have to support the wicked, greedy policies of the mayor if they want to keep their 150K and 200K per year jobs ;-(( Being annexed is the most destructive risk this neighborhood faces today. The local station is our first response team under mutual aid inside the chity limits. Their fire marshal thanked me for my concerns for their personnel's safety and put a dispatch alert on the address to warn them en route. I doubt we could find a wickeder witch to be mayor!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

AG Where did all the snow go? It hasn't been warm enough to melt, has it?

No, it was 15 below zero this morning. That's a summer picture for comparison someone asked for.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 21° on moving Monday! It's been pretty much dry over the past week and wouldn't you know today they are predicting snow showers for this morning. Hopefully it will be light and brief.

We're not sure yet if we will head south today or tomorrow. It depends when the movers finish up. Stay tuned. Well, gotta run

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday, Monday, Monday!!!

Hope everyone had nice holiday.

Dark, cold 48° & 41% RH about an hour before sunrise in Phoenix.
The chilly, cloudy 70's the last week are fading away, as high temp is supposed to reach 81° this afternoon.

Still have not turned off AC, and turned on furnace yet? 
My oldest son spent holiday at home, and pretty sure the constant heat from electronic devices between both sons reduced the need for the furnace at night?

Klutz zoo drama update:
Wife starts a new job today. Has to skip the fuzzy pajamas, and drive downtown to work in office for first time in almost 2 years. All last week she got up early, got dressed, practicing for going to work. Turns out the worst part about new job will be inability to nap in bed between meetings? :-(0)

Daughter is planning to move to NY in January to pursue a career in theater. NY housing is super expensive, Apartments are about double local prices. Wife/daughter know several folks that live in NY, and are networking to find her an affordable room for rent. Her current restaurant employer has offered to reach out to their contacts and provide a good reference. She's first kid to fly away from momma's nest, and wife is more worried about her, than anything else - even new job. They talk on phone 2-3 times a day. She already has bought airline tickets to visit in February. 
Next year is forecast to be interesting season at the Klutz Zoo. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CiscoKid

Here in Northern Virginia we seem to be off to a rather cold start to winter. Plenty of frost in the mornings. Hope it isn't a sign of a hard winter, but I realize that we are due. Last few winters have been relatively mild.


----------



## bandit571

255 mostly sunny degrees outside this morning…
Monday? Monday?? Leave it at that….

Sir Charles (Horse) was in the house, this morning…0530 WAKE UP! even in the hands….made it rough to walk and go pee…from all the toes, up the entire feet, and up the right leg….Sir Charles does NOT want to let go.

Shop is closed on Mondays..usually.

Woolly Worms lore: of the 2 colours they have ( black and tan) that black will show how much snow the winter will have..last year? black on each end, LOTS of tan in the middle….had snow early, went away, then the snow returned for march…..The fuzzy worms this year? all black…..uh oh…..

Seems that bit of snowfall we had here? Is what they call "Squaw Winter" which has to happen before "Indian Summer" can begin….both seem to last about…10 days…

Was prepping a job site for a floor pour….19 December..it was a nice 65 degrees outside…..Next morning was the 0600 start for the concrete…..was also the start of an all day freezing rain/snow mix…..about the time the first truck was done…10 yards worth….with 3 more ON THE WAY and no roof overhead…..was finally able to tarp and blanket the slab…about..Midnight…and 20 degrees. Was NOT a "fun" day….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Up by the Canadian border, WW had 4" in 36 hours ;-( People up there who were flooded 2 weeks ago get it again today ;-((((

Meanwhile, here on the hilltop, it is mostly cloudy, 52 F looking for 58 today. Might be a few sprinkles.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Warmed up to zero this morning. Forecast to get up to +21 by 4 PM tomorrow with a little snow.

Checking the mail.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well it warmed up into the 50's today and maybe there for the next day or three. No snow in the forecast for well over a week.

I'm closing in on the end of this cabinet projects. What's taking the most time is waiting for the varnish to dry. I also seem be wasting as much varnish cleaning the spray gun as I do spraying the project.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Evening Gang, the snow is melting but quite slowly. The temp now is 27. More snow in the forecast though.

I tried to get on here this morning but couldn't. Don't know why, Could have been the puter or the net or LJ. Who knows.

*AG*, I like the bear picture. The bears have got to be sleeping by now, right?

*Cisco Kid*, Good to have you on board with all us weather wonders. Nice projects too.

*Capt. Klutz*, This is a heart stopping time for you and your bride with your daughter wanting to move to NY. I've heard it's a hard life trying to get into show biz. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes worrying about my daughter some 3,000 miles away. Good Luck.

I've been working hard to get my wife to move to Florida, like *WI Mike.* I can't seem to get here to budge. She only want to go as far south as Tennessee. Oh well.

Well, I've got to run. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

We stopped in Wilcox,Az tonight. It was 70 and sunny all day today on the road. Gas is a bit higher in New Mexico and Arizona than Mo or Tx.. I paid $3.27 today in Tularosa, NM. Looking forward to Summer weather in Az for the winter.

cheers, Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard *CiscoKid*. Looks like I missed your post earlier. Your homepage makes me homesick. I was a farm kid ;-)

*Don* I know the feeling. SWMBO won't move far enough to make moving a practical solution to our disaster ;-(

*AG* Nice picture of the bear. I would rather have him than our suburban animals stealing mail ;-))

*JimJ* Sounds like you are now a *snowbird* ;-) Will you have a shop there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jim Jakosh, I was in Lebanon MO the day after you were on our way home from Branson MO.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

*AG*, I like the bear picture. The bears have got to be sleeping by now, right?

Well yeah, most of them are. But like humans, some of them don't seem to follow the rules. Occasionally, one will wake up in the middle of the winter and take a stroll. But for all intense and purpose, yes.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 39° here in southern Indiana. It should get to 54 sunny degrees here today.

The movers took longer than expected yesterday. They left around 3pm. We did a quick final sweep along with some paint touch up and decided to head south instead of staying the night. We got in a little after 11pm thanks to some traffic snarls along the way. It'll be good to take a few days off to recover from the last week of scrambling to get it all packed. I wonder how much stuff wont be seen again until the kids come to clean out our house after we're gone. LOL.

Here's a final pic of the shop









*Don* - Our neighbors just bought property in Tellico Village, TN. We still wanted something farther south.

*AlaskaGuy* - You always such nice pics.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

*WI Mike*, that last shop picture looks "lonesome" and almost spooky.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

51 headed to 54 up from 49 and cloudy with 87% chance of .01" in WW today ;-)) I always wonder about the high percentages of a few thousands of rain. I suppose the weather girl has covered all possibilities ;-) If it rains there was 87% chance, If it doesn't there was only supposed to be .01", hardly noticeable ;-)))

*Mike headed to FL* Is TN becoming a qualified snowbird destination? I'd like to see my garage look like that. I could just start over. Probably the best option!


----------



## BurlyBob

I got to agree with Don. That sure looks like a lonely shop. Mike I sure hope you enjoy Florida. I lived there for a year '69-'70. Just hated it, the heat, the humidity and the bugs. Every time I got a load down there only reminded of that year. I'll stick to my cold dry high desert. Sure wish we could get some snow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

+18 and light snow, maybe got an inch or so.

There is a long, steep hill on the road up to my place. These commercial guys never lean to put their chains on. If I had a dollar for every similar photo like this, I'd be rich.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The sun is shinning and the temps have moved up a notch to 49. However, that is going to be the high for today and the temp will slowly start dropping to the normal temp of 35 today. So, I need to go out and enjoy it while it lasts.

Hey, what gives? No one posted yesterday on December 1. That hasn't happened in a while. Everyone must have been busy in the shop.

*AG*, that bobcat is in a precarious predicament . I'll bet that truck driver had fun going backwards on the slippery slope. LOL

I'm almost done with my latest project. I have to go get some lumber today to finish it up. And, I think because the weather is so nice, I might even put some finish on it as well. I put some stain on it yesterday and it stunk up the whole shop.

Well, enough said, it's time to head out and do something, even if it's wrong. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…someone cleaned out 5 posts?

90 minutes in the shop, this morning…2 dovetailed corners done, 2 more to go.

50 mostly cloudy degrees outside….what's for Lunch?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Back down to zero this morning. 3 inches of snow last night.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It got to 67 sunny degrees here in southern Indiana. Got in a short walk today, but I've pretty much been a couch potato since we've been here. No complaints though. The rest was needed after the last couple weeks. Lots of time on the phone though setting up new insurance, etc. Man, I hate going through that.

More nice pics, *AlaskaGuy*

Yeah, that shop pic did look pretty lonely. It'll be a while before I can setup a shop again. At least the 55+ we will be in has a shop where I can go and get my sawdust fix once in a while. 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful overcast day here in WW temps running 41 to 52° F without sprinkles. The reason for the "wunnerful, wunnerful" rating ;-)

Nice pictures *AG*

The truck on ice reminds me of an icy day south of BBob's on I-84. The area through the river valley has a lot of sharp curves limiting the normal speed limit to 55 or 60. There was a semi-driver creeping along. His trailer was attempting to jackknife him ;-) He would tap the brakes to slow and maneuver the tractor to defeat the jackknife. An endless cycle for several miles. No way to pass him. The trailer was using the entire roadway. Most talented, amazing driver I have ever seen.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Beautiful Pictures *Alaska Guy*. We have 33 chilly degrees this morning. The temp should make it up near 40 but still, it's darn cold. All the snow that we got recently is all gone. But, we're gonna get some more soon.

I went to the lumber yard and picked up some more lumber. I got a half sheet of 1/4" plywood and 2, 8' x 11" x 1" Poplar boards. All toll, it cost me nearly $200. Horrible prices for wood. And to make matters worse, I sent a Cherry Fez Display Case to Tumwater, Washington Monday and got the report this morning that it arrived in pieces. I can't believe it. What does the Post office people do, play football with our packages? I'll have to send another one or refund her money which is about $200. Money is just flying out the window.

Well that's all I have for today. Stays safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 49° & 56% RH morning in Phoenix.
Heading for high of only 79° as we cool down a couple degrees this weekend.
No rain, no snow, only boring old sunshine around here. 

*Don* sorry to read about shipping mishap. Tis the season for extra damage.

Thanks for pics *AJ*. Looks like fun.

*Mike* An empty shop is not just lonely, it's depressing to think about all work that came/gone; and how much is left to make a new shop. Don't forget to change your signature line.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

41 mostly cloudy degrees outside…..good day to go hide in the shop. Might get a wee bit done…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations guys,

Not much news to tell around my neck of the woods this morning.

Looks like another nice day in store for the mountains. It was 43 for the low this a.m. 42 now with half clabber and half sunshine. The high will get to around 77, w/ no rain or snow forcasted for several days.

Today is my mine and the wife's anniversary. We've been hitched for 44 years. All in all, good times and bad.

Yep…..December 3rd, 1977. We had an old fashioned bluegrass wedding. Lots of pickin' and singin'.

Been a lot of guitar strings rusted since then….!!!! Kind of like us…!!!But…we manage to stay in tune..!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Congrats Rick. 44 years is quite an accomplishment. The wife and I had our 43rd back in Sept.

AG I love that sunrise photo and I envy your snow.

Hey Bob, this just might be the year I don't to drive over Meacham and Ladd Canyon. I've promised myself year in and year out I wouldn't try to fight that stretch in the winter. But for one reason or another I'd have to do it. That fishtailing truck had to be in Burnt River Canyon. It's now considered a variable speed zone. That's a good thing as it's constantly getting closed in the winter due to accidents. I remember when they would not shut the freeway for anything. Now they do it at the drop of a hat.

I have to rework the interior of the cabinets and build 3 new drawers. The slides would clear the edge of the doors.
I told my buddy his cabinets are hold till I get my Christmas gifts done. Thankfully he's cool with that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats *Rick*. 44 years is quite an accomplishment. We had 50 in Sept.

Nothing to report on the weather. Same as yesterday.

*BBob* LB told me the old-timers in LaGrande told them to take the freeway around through Union. They would never keep Ladd Canyon open ;-) About 20 years ago I saw a construction project in the canyon. They were adding electric heaters in the roadway to melt ice. I haven't noticed it helping much ;-))

I could not remember the name Burnt River. That area has one of the most memorable rest stop signs along the Oregon Trail. I believe it is at Weatherby rest stop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…32 FOGGY degrees outside…both Breakfasts have been done….and…No wake up call from Uncle Charles, this morning…..

Need to plough some grooves, today…..and rebate a panel to fit into them….and MAYBE try for a glue-up?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bob I've heard a lot of stories about why they chose to run the freeway thru Ladd canyon. I haven't been able to confirm any of them. There have been many times I've taken that back country route to avoid Ladd Canyon. I honestly didn't notice that heat setup in the road do any good. It's been widened to 3 lanes eastbound and had large overhead lights added. That should make quite a difference.

Looks like we're headed to Boise. We get to watch the grandsons while Mom and Dad go to some resort/spa thing. Three days with the boys is going to be something else. Hope I survive!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another beautiful Zero degree day in the valley.



















Photo Credit goes to a neighbor.


----------



## BurlyBob

Those are truly beautiful photos AG.


----------



## MSquared

*BBob *..... Fortitude!!

*AG* .... Absolutely gorgeous up there in 'The Wild Northland'!! I'm not particularly a cold weather guy, but I'd layer up for a few days. I'm not a stranger to working in -10 or so. Long Island is just fine by me! We get our fair share of Blizzards, Nor'easters, Hurricanes, etc., being on the Ocean. Just some flurries so far.


----------



## bigblockyeti

AG those pictures really are beautiful and my favorite kind, thousands of miles away!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> AG those pictures really are beautiful and my favorite kind, thousands of miles away!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


 Is this far enough? )










That was yesterday a couple of miles west.

*BBob* I have never seen the road ice melters doing any good either. Waste of money ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 40° in sunny southern Indiana. They've had some nice weather here lately. Was about 70° yesterday and near 60 today.

In the morning we will be continuing our journey south. We'll stop and visit my niece in Atlanta and will make the last leg on Monday.

That sure is pretty WWBob. Just before we left Wisconsin, I noticed a thin sheet of ice on the lakes. I know it was close to December, but seemed a bit early for ice given the warm weather we had until recently. I don't think I have to worry about that in Florida. But then again, their getting blizzards in Hawaii…... Hmmm.

Stay safe and healthy my friends


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Holy cow! I have never heard of blizzards in Hawaii. Not in the news here. This area is very scenic. Lakes, trees, and mountains everywhere. We probably have at least half a dozen lakes within 2 or 3 miles of our house. When or son graduated high school he was Gma's first. I flew her out from Iowa. She could not get over the scenery. Lot different than corn and soybeans everywhere ;-)) We get a lot of those sunsets as the sun gets to peak under the cloud cover.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AG those pictures really are beautiful and my favorite kind, thousands of miles away!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Is this far enough? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was yesterday a couple of miles west.
> 
> *BBob* I have never seen the road ice melters doing any good either. Waste of money ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Very nice photo.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Windy and a warm +20 this morning. Snow likely 8-12 inches over the next 2-3 days.

Remembering summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have blizzards fairly regularly at the peak of Mauna Loa.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> They have blizzards fairly regularly at the peak of Mauna Loa.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think this one is a little out of the norm for Hawaii.

https://www.ifiberone.com/news/too-weird-hawaii-under-blizzard-warning-as-12-inches-of-snow-and-winds-up-to/article_7ea6dd8e-5486-11ec-bf77-c34dea2830a3.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"weather movement comes after the *Hawaiian region sent a powerful atmospheric river that sent November and December temperatures in Washington state soaring* late last week and earlier this week." Either Hawaii sent too much this way or the weather Gods are getting even. ;-))

Next week will be rainy with temps running 38 to 50. Boring except on the pass. Spinouts and closures ;-)


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Today we have +20 and 4 inches of snow….................so far. Still coming down.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little bit done, tonight..









And..









One of these days…I might just good at hinges..









Maybe ?


----------



## BurlyBob

I survived the weekend with the boys. Those guys are non stop from daylight till dark, whew.

Time for me to get back in the shop.


----------



## MSquared

*Bandit*... Eh! Just a tweak!. I'd be very happy to have a nice box like that…...  Good on 'ya. Once again!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I guess this is the year of the snow.

My last post I said 4 inches and still coming down. The final results.



















This next photo was taken by the Alaska DOT on the Dalton Hwy.










Hello #snow! Check out this photo from the Dalton Hwy earlier this week. Our Coldfoot crew reported 30 inches even though the rest of the road didn't get much snow at all. It's a reminder to ALWAYS be prepared for winter conditions this time of year. Safe travels!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW temps running 38 to 45° F without sprinkles and some sun ;-)) Mid 30s to mid 40s and sprinkles every day until next Thursday. Back to physical therapy today to repair the shoulder. It has been out of whack for 9 months. ;-( Looks like woodworking may be a thing of the past ;-( Not looking forward to being a permanent couch potato ;-((

*AG* Looking like you might need show shoes and a dog team to pull a sled. Ever been snowed in?

*BBob* Surviving grandsons is quite an accomplishment ;-)


----------



## MSquared

*AG* We'll get that stuff around January/February. But, 'ya never can tell around here!

*TS* Think 'whittling'! Nah! You'll manage to be active. I'm coming back from a truckload of s-t!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

TopamaxSurvivor said.

"*AG Looking like you might need show shoes and a dog team to pull a sled. Ever been snowed in?*"

Not yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopamaxSurvivor said.
> 
> "*AG Looking like you might need show shoes and a dog team to pull a sled. Ever been snowed in?*"
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


A friend in Montana told me all the Californians who built big houses on mountain tops moved out after the 1st or 2nd year. They did not like being on the dead-end of a road that was not plowed ;-)


----------



## AlaskaGuy

TopamaxSurvivor

A friend in Montana told me all the Californians who built big houses on mountain tops moved out after the 1st or 2nd year. They did not like being on the dead-end of a road that was not plowed ;-)

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]
Some people just don't appreciate peace and quiet.


----------



## Firewood

Yesterday I typed up a post, but it somehow found its way into the bit bucket, so I'll try again tonight

So far, the weather has been in the 70's and low 80's. Mornings have been foggy, but it burns off by mid morning.

It's currently 66° and calm with 97% humidity. I'm sitting on the front porch listening to the crickets in December. It'll take a while to get used to that.

The moving van showed up on Tuesday morning as expected. Everything was off loaded and into the house by noon. We've been unpacking since they left. The rental was as clean as we would have expected, so some time was spent cleaning instead of unpacking. Oh, well. We're getting there.

AlaskaGuy - Thanks for the reminder of why we moved south 

I'm pooped. Heading to bed

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

The usual boring, sunny, warm, dry fall weather in Phoenix metro area has finally changed?

Have partly cloudy skies, 56° & 67% RH just before Noon. 
Heading for high of only 61° today, which is 15° drop from recent weather. 
Over night low was a cold 41°.

Western cold front brought many hours of wide spread rain last night. Measured just over 1/2" at my place. Parts of Scottsdale and NE metro valley received 1", with NW foot hills gaining more. GrumpyMike's side of town only saw 1/4"? This pic is a better explanation: 









Still a little warm based on historical data, but it's beginning to feel like Christmas is around corner?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, I jealous of all that snow. I want some!

I've been making a little progress on Christmas presents. My work day was split up as I had to go to a funeral of the Chief of Police. I worked for him over 20 years. He got pushed out by a City Manager who wanted new blood. She hired a headhunter to clear out a bunch of old hands, me included. That was almost 25 years ago and they are all dying off.

I'm hoping to give that scroll saw I bought from Rick a real workout in a couple of days. The wife and daughter have a lot of ideas for Christmas projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TS* Think whittling ! Nah! You ll manage to be active. I m coming back from a truckload of s-t!
> 
> - MSquared


*MSquared* I have been blocked out by application error since my last post on this thread. I have had it happen a few times before including the whole site ;-(

No whittling ;-( The side effect has messed up my signature along with everything else. I expected they would question my signature when I voted last month. Sharp and power tools are not safe these days ;-((

Another power outage storm with lots of wind and wet headed this way this weekend. Hopefully, the rivers north of Seattle do not flood 3rd time! Lots of spinouts on the pass. It was closed more than open the last few days. They are expecting up to 3 feet of snow. More adventure for the truckers.


----------



## bandit571

60 cloudy, rainy, WINDY degrees outside, this morning….twill be a very good day to just sit in around the house…and shop. Kitchen ceiling has been repaired…Landlord's Handyman crew showed up last evening…worked until 7pm..

Morning to ya….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning ya'll,

It was a cold start for today's weather. A front moved in last night and cooled things off, and the wind got to kickin' up later. No rain or snow, yet. The wind is kickin' at 14 mph, and gusting to 22 mph. It's blowin' leaves all around my home place and piling' them up higher and deeper. The temp right now is 40, and the high will be 46, so not a lot of change in the temp. The low will get down to about 27 looks like. Winter is coming…!!

Today is my name day and I turned ? years old. One time I asked my grandma when I was born….she said at night in the winter. !! For many years that's all the information I had….!!! I never had a birth certificate, and still don't to the best of my knowledge. The barn I was born in caught fire and burnt down. So….I'll have a pizza and a movie for supper. With my health I don't get out unless I have to. Too hard on this old wore out body.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a cold, windy hoary day out there. Sure will be glad to get over this cold. I'm really looking forward to using that scroll saw today. I downloaded some pattern for Christmas decorations. They should be fun projects.


----------



## bandit571

Temps dropping all day long…Gazebo decided to try to walk away from the back porch…35 rainy, cloudy, WINDY, degrees out there…

Playing with coloured Sharpie pens…fine tuning some labels….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, light hazy clouds, 63° & 30% RH in Phoenix metro valley.
Started off with cold 40° this morning. 
Heading for high of 66°. Supposed to hit middle 70's tomorrow?
Global warming in action as normal December range is ~45-65°.

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 74°, calm winds and dark. We were in the low 80's today, so no complaints from me.

It's almost hard to watch the deviation caused by all the tornadoes yesterday and last night. My prayers go out to all who were affected.

Rick - Happy Rick day! I'm guessing your at least ??? years old by now.

We're just about settled in now. I think I might just take tomorrow off.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

-2


----------



## MSquared

Mr. Dennington-It's simple. Saw your leg off midway up the thigh and count the rings!


----------



## bandit571

Rumour has it that Rick is almost older than dirt…...LOL…...might have also taught Driver's Ed. to Abe Lincoln ?


----------



## BurlyBob

Late congrats Rick on another year down. I do know for certain that your a year or three older than me.

My Christmas woodworking got short circuited by Stick in the Mud and boy am I po'd or what? I was looking forward to making some fun scroll saw projects and she came into my workshop and told me I had to build some cars for my grandsons. Needless to say we had a come to Jesus meeting later that night. I kinda think she understands not to tell me what to do in my shop. Besides I hate working on cars, PERIOD. I never like plastic models, working on the real thing and now making wood cars.

We were suppose to get a bunch of snow and more in the mountains. It never showed. Darn it!


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on first coat of varnish to dry…have also finished playing with crayons…









and…









Will need rubbed up…and maybe a second coat…









40 clear, dark degrees outside, very little wind….maybe the filibuster has ended?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening all,

It was really chilly this morning. Got down to 24 for the low, and mucho frost on the punkin', and plenty of dew on the lily…..!!

Thanks for the b.d. "remarks" on my name day. Ok, I'll "fess up"...I turned 75, and lame…!!

But…I can still pick and sing.


----------



## MSquared

Ah! That's big-time joy!

Reminds me of the time I was in a local, pretty large, music store here. I was buying strings, a few accessories, etc.. Browsing the multitude of guitars. I was at the acoustic wall drooling and an older gentleman walked up and struck up a casual chit-chat. Nice guy. Asked, ' looking for anything in particular?'. I said ; 'Dunno, just browsing. The Martins and Gibson's always catch my eye'.
He reached up, took down a sweet Martin and started playing. The whole department stopped. Down to the youngest guy and listened! All smiling. Whoa, what a player! When he finished his tune, everyone broke their silence and applauded! Awsome!!
That man was 87 years old!!......... The counter guy said; 'Yeah that's ___. 'He stops in from time to time. No one famous.' I beg to differ!

*RD*- You're just Spring Chicken!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit that is a really fine looking fine sign. Makes me wish for friends like yours.

Good for you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rain in WW w/ temps mid 30s to mid 40s.

The last time I bucked hay bales with Gpa, he was 87 and I was 17. He was irrigating an 80-acre farm and milking 80 head twice a day. Wish I could do that with my 17 yo grandson. Too many nasty med side effects ;-(


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 62° and sunny this morning. Humidity is 87% and winds are light at 6 MPH. The last few days started out with fog alerts, so some early sunshine welcome. Yesterday, we got some heavy downpours. It was nice to sit on the porch and listen to the rain on the trees and roofs. We'll, that's all I got for now.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…34 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows….about 30 degrees too cold…

Monday? Leave it at that…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant, Sunny, 71° & 34% RH in Phoenix metro area this Monday afternoon.

Tomorrow is different story as major weather change is coming. Forecasters have posted high wind warnings (up to 50mph) for Tuesday afternoon, and winter weather warning for mountains north of town. Flagstaff is expecting 4-8" of snow from the cold front Tuesday night. Today's 51° low temp will be high temp for Wednesday. Looks like winter weather is finally arriving in SW desert.

Like a good Klutz wanting to ruin rest of my week; Started my Monday morning at the oral surgeon. Doh!
They put implant hardware into my skull to eventually replace a missing tooth. Pain killers have me hearing strange noises. Sounds almost like a religious talk radio station beamed direct to my brain? Keep hearing Jesus saying OMG? IDK, could just my son practicing his Spanish with a friend online? 
When I close my eyes, keep seeing a bright light shining at end of tunnel? Have not figured that one out yet.
This Klutz is having a freaky Monday…..

Nice box work *Bandit*!

Always love the outdoor pictures *AJ*, thanks for sharing.

Happy belated BD *Rick*. My 'hatching' anniversary is in 10 days.,

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It was a little cooler today with a high of 74° under mostly cloudy skies. Tomorrow promises a bit warmer.

Not too much else to report here. Spent some time changing our Medicare plans. We'll see how that goes.

CaptK - You made me chuckle. I want to see the YouTube video of you in the car after your dental visit. I know SWMBO has one. We just have to get her to post it. LOL. All kidding aside, I hope you feel better soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol peeked out for a few minutes this AM, then back to sprinkles, 1/4". Temps spaned 31 to 41.

*Rick* Happy belated birthday sorry I missed it last time.

*CaptK* sounds like an exciting day!

*Mike* Medicare can be tricky. We have a barrage of Advantage offers every year. The Advantage is the insurance company's advantage. ;-(

Physical therapy seems almost like a minor setback yesterday on the left shoulder. No pain, no gain, so I suppose it is progress ;-) That nasty side effect might be in submission. I was able to sign my name better and similar to normal today.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The cold continues. -5 tonight.

Summer picture.

Road trip to Valdez, Alaska. Across the Bay Is the Alaska Pipeline terminus. The row of white objects in the left part of the picture are the storage tanks.










If you drive around the bay, you come to the entrance.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold, sunny 56° & 23% RH in SW desert this afternoon.
Morning low was a frigid 37°.

Yesterday we had a day of extremes weather wise. 65° high temp was at ~9am in morning. Gray ominous clouds that look like snow could drop at any time. Wind blew harder as day got colder. Didn't see the 50mph gust forecast, but it finally rained overnight. East valley only got 0.1" of inch, while west side of town reported 1/4". Today it looks like nothing happened yesterday? 

Mending well from oral surgery today. Stopped taking pain meds. Wild dreams and other side effects made me more crazy than normal. Random radio signals seemed to have stopped. Feeling/eating almost normal, and Tylenol is enough to dull senses ATM. 
BTW - Doc used local anesthetic only, and I drove myself to/from appt. So no funny pictures were taken. Have to go back next week to ensure gum tissue is healing around titanium screw. Try to remember to grab a pic of x-ray image. Nothing stranger looking than a screw up into skull to keep brains from leaking out.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A typical day in WW, sprinkles, overcast, and temps 34 to 40.

Interesting photo trip *AG*

*CaptK* Too bad I cannot get "*a screw up into skull to keep brains from leaking out*" for our mayor and chity council. On second thought, being stupid enough to allow a 6-foot tall concrete wall on top of the ground adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank with propane code violations when expecting the largest earthquake to ever be recorded on modern equipment, it is doubtful there was ever anything for a titanium screw to hold in ;-((


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little snow last night, maybe an 1".

I did finally get to put my bandsaw to work yesterday. I'm still in that learning curve. I started getting friction burning. This project has a lot of tight work. Definitely changing out blades this morning. After I shovel the drive and side walk.


----------



## MSquared

MY brain had a slow leak starting into the 90's. ( 1980's 'Dain Bramage'). Had it plugged. I figure it's been fine. The wife would have a differing opinion!


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, with a nasty, misty rain all day long….and the temps are in the mid to upper 50s…just a nasty ugly day outside.

Went and got me ears lowered, and a trim of the beard….and the Boss got her hair done, as well.

Need an Old Phart Power Nap…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Heat wave today. +20 spitting a bit of snow now and then.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and a little breezy out this morning with temps at 30 with a high expected to reach 37. Yesterday it was drop dead beautiful with temps at 60, but with a strong wind out of the West.

I haven't been on here much lately, in fact not at all. I haven't had much time. My wife has been in and out of hospitals for the last week and a half with a severe headache. She had a stay in one of our local hospitals for a week and they found nothing. Finally I took her to our northern hospital in Bay City, MI and they just reported to me this morning that she has a small brain bleed. She has suffered some paralysis on her left side. The hospital she is in has a strict no visitor policy, so I can't go see her. As you may suspect, I'm missing her pretty bad. If you have any prayers in you guys, say one for my "Little Sheila".

Oh ya *Rick*, happy name day. Keep having them.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

28 sunny, FROSTY degrees outside…but..at least it is a FRIDAY….


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I do hope and pray for her recovery. Hang in there buddy.

It was 18 when I headed out to the garage to kick the heaters on. Just a cookie dusting of snow. It's suppose to hit 35 and a good bit of sun so this snow will be gone by noon. The reported snowpack is improving but it's a long way to next summer.

Changing that scroll saw blade did the trick along with more time in the saddle. I should be done with cutting out these gifts today. I'm hoping at having everything done and ready by Tuesday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol Sol peeked out, but it won't last long. Same sprinkles and 35 to 45.

Sorry to hear that *Don*. I hope and pray for her too.

*BBob* that is good to have a couple of days cushion ;-)

Nice picture *AG* Must not be many fish, eh? No grizzlies in sight ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning, all you wood rats,

Rain, rain, and more rain. The moisture started about 5:00 a.m. and is coming down steady. It's really clabbered over, and every once in a while, it lightens and thunders….The low was 41 w/ the same conditions, and the high is reported to reach 59…..I'm doubtful of that figure…..!! It'll rain all day and into the night, and might quit around 5:00 a.m. in the morning. Other than that, not much news to tell.
My spouse is leaving early in the morning heading to Texas to get her mom and bring her here for the Christmas holidays. Be back here Monday night or Tuesday. Be just us 3 as everyone else is tied up with their families or going somewhere else. My son and his family are also headed to Texas to spend the holidays with my daughter and her family and his mom..It'll be a lonely tree this year…..!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Good morning. Heat wave continues. +18 degrees with fog.

The Alaskan Christmas Tree.


----------



## MSquared

Prayers for 'Little Sheila' Don….......


----------



## BurlyBob

That's it! I'm done cutting out Christmas presents. Just a little finishing work and assembly. Whew! Am i ever glad I reduced my gift list to just 7 people. Way smarter than what I've done in the past.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 79 sunny degrees here. The car was reading 85° early afternoon. Felt about right, but then I was wearing jeans instead of shorts. Hey. It wasn't 80° yet when we left the house.

*Don* - I'm sorry to hear about your bride and hope and pray for a quick and full recovery. I can't believe they won't allow you to be with her. We'll, given how screwed up this world has gotten, I guess I can. I hope her paralysis is only temporary. My dad went through a similar thing many years ago. Fortunately, he got through it with no permanent side effects. I can only imagine what you are going through. Hang in there, buddy.

*AG* - That is such an amazing photo - assuming it is not a Photoshop. What surprises me is I always imagine eagles seeking out the highest point which this tree does not seem to be. So what inspires them to congregate like that?

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Past three days, around 60's. Unseasonable. Cold front coming in. Around here, we know that means…. we're gonna get slammed! Because of one hand just healing, I haven't gotten to putting new carburetor on snow blower yet! ;( The hand's doing pretty good. Guess I'll crank up the heater and attempt it soon. January will be roaring in!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

*AG* - That is such an amazing photo - assuming it is not a Photoshop. What surprises me is I always imagine eagles

- Firewood
[/QUOTE] I don't know for sure about that picture. But this is real.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, We have snow on the ground and it keeps coming. Blah! The temp is holding fast at 30. I was really hoping it would hold off for a couple more days.

Well guys, news on my bride. It is not a blood clot but an aneurysm. They are not considering surgery at this time however they are giving her some medication to reduce the aneurysm so she can still lead a normal life so to speak. It looks like it's been leaking for a while now. With all that said, I have come to a hard decision. I have been mulling this over for a while now and with my wife in this state, I have come to the conclusion of selling my shop tools. With her partially paralyzed, she is gonna need my support full time so I won't have time to work in my shop anyway. It's been difficult so say the least but it's something I've gotta do. I love woodworking, it's been my passion since I was a kid but, there is a time when we must let go and my time is now. I will attempt to stop in and see my friends on here as often as I can. I wish you all well for the time being and a Merry Christmas.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

39 rainy degrees outside….seemed to be socked in for the day…good day to just hide out in the shop..

Left shoulder is sore today, so is the Boss's…..we got the Booster Jab last night…..

Laundry Detail today…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, that's very bittersweet news. Right now I think you should just take your time and get adjusted to the situation before making any decisions. We'll continue supporting you from here.

A little warmer here and no snow till tonight.

I brought in my Xmas projects to finish inside. The wife and daughter are having a gift wrapping party today.
Sure will be glad when the wife will be over these colds.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 57° & 23% RH with chilly breeze blowing in SW desert this Saturday.
Started day with 38°, and heading for high of 67°.

*Don* Sorry to read bad news on the better half. 
+1 focus on her health, and avoid any rash decisions. Forced selling of shop tools can make a tough situation even harder to recover from mentally, BTDTGTTS. Praying for both of you in your time of need.

*Bandit* Wanted to schedule a booster shot with wife returning back to work. Every where I check is booked out till January right now.

*Mike* Need a Unisaw for your new FL shop? Noticed one cheap on fleabay? with local pickup only in Vero Beach?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

You might try the WalMart Drug store…as that is where we got our booster shots.

36 cloudy degrees outside…drab & dreary….but, at least there is NO SNOW.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

TA-DA - Found a way to get my Covid booster today.

Long story since I am bored:
After a little bit of sleuthing around, found out the county stopped using Cardinal stadium and Arizona Suns basketball arena for mass testing/vaccination, once there was enough for everyone. Learned beyond the pharmacies and Dr. office making appointments, they have random walk up clinics in west/central/east sides of town almost everyday.

Had one today at Asian Grocery store and food market in central east valley, 15 miles, but a 30 min drive from home. Not having an appointment made it harder, but no one complained. Waited 10 min in 'no appt' line with a few others. Was surrounded by smell of hot steaming Korean Kimchi and Bulgogi bowls so great that it permeated past my mask quickly. Mostly Korean language being used; had flash backs of my travels to S. Korea. The nice Korean lady input my info into county database, booked me an appointment, logged me into the appt time, and sent me to see tables full of retired RN/Doc's giving shots. Had Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J available. Got my arm poked with 3rd dose of Pfizer, and my record card sticker-ed. Hardest part was waiting outside in cold shady front porch for 15 min on a folding metal chair. It was only 58° at the time.

When my 15min wait time as up, I went shopping for authentic Japanese small grain (sticky) rice and Thai curry spices, that can only be found at local Asian Grocery stores. Wow, a TWO-FER?










Like a good Klutz where no good dead goes unpunished; returned home to find a smoke alarm chirping, usually meaning a low battery. We have 8 of them in this house, and four of them are 12ft up on vaulted ceiling walls. Replaced all the batteries two years ago when we moved in, so it was about time. Found two units chirping, once I fixed one. Not only is my arm sore from shot, but my left knee arthritis is screaming at me for climbing a ladder. #IAMAKLUTZ

Oh yeah weather:
It's dark and 48° outside, and 73° inside.

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cap't, I thought you were renting? If I heard chirping smoke alarms in a house I didn't own, I'd call the owner/property manager and tell them "You have a problem you need to deal with."


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news all. It's snowing! There's about an inch and a half on the ground and more coming. Ya'll know I'm a happy fellow now.

Looks like I'm to spend the afternoon trying to finish Christmas presents. They are looking good so far. I'm hoping to post photos a little later. I also need to rub some sharp on my snow shovel and give it a good layer of WD40.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 35 to 45° F, mostly sunny today. The next week with be dark and dreary with temps dropping below freezing for Christmas. Time to winterize the 5th wheel by draining the emergency water supply ;-(



> The Alaskan Christmas Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I have seen similar pictures from the Skagit Valley. I believe the eagles winter there feeding on the salmon and steelhead returning to their spawning grounds.

*Don* That is good news. When our daughter had an aneurysm one of the doctors told me a third of patients do not make it to the hospital, a third of patients do not make it out of the hospital, and those that do have varying degrees of disability. Harborview surgeons went in through the femoral artery to repair the damage. She left without any disability other than fatigue for a couple of years. Any other hospital in the area would have opened her skull to do surgery. That operation would have had disabling consequences more than likely. Will keep "Little Sheila" in our prayers and Merry Christmas.

*CaptK* That sounds like a welcome relief from Klutz Drama.

*BBob* Good news with Christmas presents success and the snow shovel prepared for fun days ahead.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 64° & 23% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 66°, and started with cold 38° this morning.

*Yeti* The damn smoke alarms are our responsibility. Rental contract specifies we must test smoke alarms monthly, and change batteries annually. It's a CYA clause for insurance lawyers. 
They charge us $60 per service call for household repairs deemed regular household maintenance. Only thing repaired free is major appliances, HVAC, electrical, or structural items. Could go on for days about the twice annual mandated interior and landscaping inspections, and glacial speed of fixing things. But it's too frustrating….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That stinks but if it's in the contract, I guess there's no getting around it. If I were a landlord, I'd probably defer as much maintenance away from myself as I could.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sunny 64° & 23% RH at lunch time.
> Heading for high of 66°, and started with cold 38° this morning.
> 
> *Yeti* The damn smoke alarms are our responsibility. Rental contract specifies we must test smoke alarms monthly, and change batteries annually. It s a CYA clause for insurance lawyers.
> They charge us $60 per service call for household repairs deemed regular household maintenance. Only thing repaired free is major appliances, HVAC, electrical, or structural items. Could go on for days about the *twice annual mandated interior and landscaping inspections*, and glacial speed of fixing things. But it s too frustrating….
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I should have done regular inspections on the interior. One woman locked a big dog in the house all day every day because it barked all day outside. I had to remove the carpet and seal the subflooring because of the dog pee smell ;(((( Some of life's lessons are a bit shocking! I have no idea how anyone could live in that house with that smell ;-(((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And the rains came right on schedule with three-quarters of an inch with light rain, rain, and showers for the rest of the day. Temps 33 to 42.

*Don & Bill* Do you know anything about the *Center for Public Safety Excellence*? The city's fire department was just awarded certification. I am wondering about their standards. Our fire chief dismissed propane code violations and risks as minimal responding to my concerns at the Board of Governance meeting in October 2018. He should know codes are minimum standards that shall be maintained, not guidance for rolling the dice risking lives and property. He also responded to a letter in June 2020 saying propane and seismic issues are not in their scope of work. In October 2020 the fire marshal told me they just pull the numbers out of a hat when discussing the 10-foot tree canopy/structure clearance in the International Fire Code. If she is unaware of the research and methods used to develop the codes and the constant peer review on a 3-year cycle, how can she effectively enforce them? She also told me they have one of only 48 investigators statewide with the highest possible certifications. I assume people capable of forensic analysis are capable of identifying risks and code violations. I asked if I could consult with him. She said she would forward any questions she could not answer to him. 6 weeks later I received the letter from the chief saying propane was not in their scope of work and to contact the city. Why do they give departments of this caliber certifications?

In the State of the City Address, the mayor said they responded to over 1,100 code violations 3 years in a row. The violations were mostly for overgrown lots and un-mowed lawns. Life safety issues need a higher priority in this chity. I warned our first responders under mutual aid. That is the old fire district I volunteered in prior to annexation. They thanked me for my concern about their safety and put on a dispatch alert to warn them en route.

The State Emergency Management Office advised me to continue "to raise awareness about the issue, possibly among those whom it may impact, such as the first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a hazard - getting more community voices behind an issue that could impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes."

I do not see how this level of performance and callous disregard for safety can possibly get a certified status ;-((


----------



## MSquared

32 deg., still, clear as a bell and just minutes from…......


----------



## MSquared

WINTER!!! ..... We'll see what happens…...


----------



## AlaskaGuy

+ 20, 4-10 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## bandit571

So…where was this 6.2 Earthquake today?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> So…where was this 6.2 Earthquake today? - bandit571


Google maps claims it was here:









https://www.google.com/maps/@39.923159,-124.4521769,8z/data=!4m3!15m2!1m1!1s%2Fg%2F11sh9schjp

USGS shows area has been busy with earthquakes:
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/?extent=38.41056,-127.63367&extent=41.93089,-119.92676

Dark, 49°, 55% RH in SW desert just before Midnight.
High was 68°. Started day at chilly 37°.

Had to visit oral surgeon at 7am for a followup today, had to dig out winter jacket. Healing well. Have to wait 3-4 months for bone to bond to titanium hardware before I can replace the missing tooth. 
So it's just another day being a useless, toothless Klutz.

On a good note: Been trying to have date night with wife for a month, I wanted to go see new James Bond movie. She kept complaining movie was 3 hrs long? Last day in theater is today, and she realized my BD is coming, and she didn't have a gift. Dinner was movie pizza, and glass wine; but I finally got to see the movie tonight. Good company, good movie, not thrilled with ending. :-(

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## MSquared

But I smell a sequel….....


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. *Rick* - I almost didn't see the post since you swapped out your pic again  It was raining at bedtime last night and it was still raining at wakeup this morning. And it's still raining. The expect about 1.25" for our area - more or less in other areas depending on where you are. Some areas will get rocked by some T-storms. There are also some tornado watches posted. Temps are in the upper 50's and will only get in the lower 60's until later in the week.

We started shopping around for a golf cart and I've read so many reviews and watched so many YouTube videos my eyes started bleeding. Some brands have such long lead times they aren't even taking orders right now - at least the one dealer we went to wasn't. He seemed pretty depressed about it. Said it was due to the ongoing chip shortage. But other brands have them coming in pretty regularly, so I don't get what's going on with that particular supply chain issue.

*Don* - I'm sorry to hear about your wife's ongoing health issues. Under the circumstances, your choice to sell off your shop equipment is completely understandable, but as it's been mentioned, maybe take a little time to contemplate your next steps.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We had about 4' of snow on the ground yesterday. It took a little longer to shovel as it was real nice wet snow. It's been warming up and melting off. thankfully I'm just about over my cold and the wife is not far behind me.

Only getting a little varnishing done. I may do some reloading this afternoon. I'm just taking a break from things.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> We had about 4 of snow on the ground yesterday. It took a little longer to shovel as it was real nice wet snow. It s been warming up and melting off. thankfully I m just about over my cold and the wife is not far behind me.
> 
> Only getting a little varnishing done. I may do some reloading this afternoon. I m just taking a break from things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Good for you. I know you like snow. We got around 8 inches last night.


----------



## BurlyBob

Told you all I'd post these. This is my first real effort with a scroll saw. I found these on YouTube, Fabien's tiny workshop. I quite the looks of these and will probably make a few more for gifts. I've also got it in mind to just cut the parts and mail them family as a do it yourself gift. I doubt they would survive a cross country trip in a box. I had trouble with friction burning inspite of using fresh sharp blades. If any of you have experience with scrolling I'd really appreciate any advice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dry overcast day in WW. Temp running 32 to 36.

*Mike* The chip shortage impacted automobile production too. Some used cars are worth more than they were new. The world's top chipmaker is in Siagon. We make a few here but not the top of the line.

Nice gifts *BBob*

I used to like snow, but in WW it is heavy and wet. A real workout to shovel. Snow shovels are too heavy. I use a grain scoop shovel. Only about half the weight. The heavy wet snow turns to ice as soon as a shoe or tire touches it. On the first day, stay off the road if possible. The second day until it melts driving is possible. All those who cannot drive on ice are in the ditch or body shop ;-) Driving up and down hills on ice is at least 4 times trickier than continental climate dry snow. We never bothered to put snow tires on our cars when I was a kid in the Treasure Valley, flat dry snow was almost the same as dry pavement. People from other parts of the country cannot believe what a disaster 2" will be until they see it ;-))

There were over 60 earthquakes in that area off the Left Coast one day about a week ago. The quakes are about 200 miles west of the Cascadia Subduction Zone. They are thought to be totally separate, but who knows? Building enough pressure to drop the coastline 2 or 3 meters and scoot us about 20 feet to the SW probably has unknown factors beyond the fault line, eh?


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,

Because there was some burning around the edges, you should of just painted the trees a forest green, and maybe painted the bases red…...!! Just a thought as it would hide the burned edges…..!!

Several years ago I made my wife a Christmas wreath consisting of about 12 trees like the shape of yours, but I cut them out on my band saw. Painted and glued them to a 12" plywood circle, painted green, also. Overlapped each tree a little to make the circle…Put a hanger on and stuck it on the wall….That was about 20 years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think many moons ago when I started scroll sawing I read or decided to rough out cuts close to the line then do a final cut. AS I recall that helped, but too long ago for this foggy memory to be sure ;-( Too many obstacles in the way and I did not do much. Making Shiela Landry's (scrollgirl) rocking reindeer is still on the bucket list.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a chilly 47° this morning. It should get to lower 60's with partly cloudy skies.

Today marks our 48th anniversary. We're going to take a ride up to Gainesville and take in the botanical gardens. A little cool for it, but back in Wisconsin it wouldn't even be a conversation unless we were going to Mitchell Park Domes.

*BBob* - Nice work on the scroll saw gifts. I bought a used scroll saw back in 2019 and sold it before the move. Only had a blade on it one time. Just never got around to it and Deb didn't want to give it a try like I thought she might.

*WWBob* - The chip shortage is hitting just about every industry. Even new home closings are delayed because of appliance shortages. I would have thought industry as a whole should have seen this coming when their chip orders are all single sourced.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, the sun is out with a brisk wind out of the west. The temp is at 23 and it won't get much warmer.

Congrats *Burly Bob* on your fine Christmas tree arangement.

Well, my family had a devastating blow yesterday. My wife was scheduled to have the blood clot removed from her brain. However after looking at her newest scans, it showed multiple strokes has happened. The clot is the size of a ping pong ball. The surgeon said it could get worse if he proceeds with the surgery. So we, I, have to decide what our next move is. I'm afraid it won't be a good move for my wife. She's lost her vision, and her left side is paralyzed and her right is starting to become that way. It was only a few days ago we were all laughing and giggling and now we're all praying and crying. It amazes me how quick life can change.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW is getting an Artic Blast for Christmas ;-(( Lows in teens and highs in 20s.

I'm sure *AG* believes that is a comfortable winter day. I did too when I was a kid doing chores on the farm and walking 3/8 mile to the school bus if the wind was not blowing ;-) We R sissies in WW ;-)))

*Don* Sorry to hear about your wife. You and yours are in our prayers.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark 55° & 55% RH in SW desert this early early morning.

Slim chance of rain today, with 75° high forecast?
Is already raining in northern part of state, too warm for snow except highest elevations in AZ.

100% chance of rain tomorrow as SoCal atmospheric river reaches the Phoenix metro area. 
Forecast has 50% chance for a wet Christmas day too.

*Don* %^$#@, or more polite - that sucks! My prayers are with you and your family.

It's Klutz hatching anniversary day. 
Just ignore it, as it passes by faster when you act like it never happened. 
Besides that, the last thing anyone wants is to have some Klutz stuck to your clothing, when you get too close to a hatchling. It's a virus that infects everything!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

30 partly sunny degrees outside my windows….about 35 degrees too cold, for me…

Morning to ya….have not been informed as to today's schedule by the Boss, yet….would like to get a box done…

Road trip, tomorrow….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings salutations, and Merry Christmas all,

It was 33 when I rose and stumbled to the kitchen for my first cup of joe.

The high will get to around 58 or so today, with lots of clabber, and it looks like rain, but prolly not…!!

I guess you woodrats are gearing up for the big Santy Claus day coming up. We have no big plans.

Just a good meal on Xmas day since it's just me, the spouse, and my mil, which is driving me crazy.

Don…..Sure sorry to hear about your wife's condition. Hopefully things will turn around for her and you,too.

No snow predicted for here as the temp will be around 75….that's scary for this time of year.

That's all I have for now, as no news to tell, really. Same old same old around my neck of the woods…!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Guys, the news is worse for my beautiful bride, sadly she passed away last night. Please keep us both in your prayers.

Stay safe and healthy my friends and Merry Christmas and "Go Blue".

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Not a very nice Christmas present! Sorry to hear that….


----------



## Firewood

Don - I'm so sorry to hear such sad news. My heart goes out to you, my friend.


----------



## BurlyBob

Oh Don, I can't begin to express my saddness for you. Like Mike, my heart goes out to you. But take solace that Sheila is in a far better place with the Lord.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Don,

Sure sorry to hear of your wife's passing..Such a sad time for the whole family. Keep strong, buddy….!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Oh Don, I can t begin to express my saddness for you. Like Mike, my heart goes out to you. But take solace that Sheila is in a far better place with the Lord. - BurlyBob


Thanks for posting this. 
After sitting here 15 minutes trying to respond, still can't find right words. 

Not that it matters, Deary, Cloudy, 54° in Phoenix. Low was 51°. Supposed to reach 59°?
Has been raining off and on since yesterday evening. Most of metro area received just over 1", with some areas seeing over 1.5". Was nice constant rain all morning, not the usual 1" per hour deluge. It's stopped now, but expecting a few smaller waves of rain showers thru tonight.

May Krampus skip you and your family on this holiday season!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Merry Christmas all

+5 mostly clear


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry Don.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Don. Take solace that Sheila is with the Lord and her suffering was limited.

My DIL's stepmom was paralyzed in a motorcycle accident last summer. All she said to the family in Harborview for a week was "pull the plug." Mom has been in memory care with Alzheimer's for 3 years. The last time I brought her here for Christmas she asked why we were driving in strange places every 5 minutes for 350 miles. She wanted to go home to go to bed the first night. She still wants to go home every day, she cannot understand why she cannot find dad, she just saw him a few minutes ago. He passed away in 2005. She cannot understand why she does not hear from her brothers and sisters. She is the last one. The last 5 years of misery have been hard to witness. Be thankful it was quick and relatively easy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Don

I'm truly sorry to hear of the loss of your wife. May the love of family and friends help comfort you in this time of grief.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Merry Christmas!

Both older kids are here. We played board games, started/finished a 1000pc puzzle, watched a movie, and shared Italian dinner together. More of same expected tomorrow morning as we fill the house with shredded wrapping paper and empty boxes.

Still in fifties, with lots of water in Phoenix. Seems to have stopped raining, with nothing added last two hours. Dumped 1-3/4" from rain gauge from the last 30 hours. Ground is saturated. Dog patch of grass is back yard is soft and squishy with ~1/2" of standing water. Took trash out to find, a 3 foot wide, 2" deep creek in side yard, as water slowly tries to reach the street and neighborhood drainage basins (which are valleys of green space most of the year). We get ~40% of our annual 12" rainfall in Dec/Jan, and appear on track for a normal year.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

56 cloudy degrees outside the windows…..Mother Nature must have paid her heating bills.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, damp, miserable 60° in Phoenix.
Woke to fog layer so thick, was unable to see past neighbor's house. By 10am could finally see end of my street, or ~300ft? Flood warnings for NE part of county as water drains off the higher mountain ranges into metro area. Slim chance to sprinkles this afternoon.

Family traditions continue. Gift exchange is over, recycle bin is full.
Heading to kitchen to start cooking a prime rib roast for dinner.

Be Healthy, Happy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

49 cloudy, rainy DARK degrees outside….Laundry Detail…hid out in the shop for about an hour….









Clamps are off, box cleaned up, sanded to 220 grit, hand planed where needed…lid cut to size and shape..and planed flat..(glue lines..)









Dug out a better drill for the pilot holes, than the plastic geared one..









Goodell Pratt Co. of Greenfield MASS. A 1917 No. 329 model…yet the chuck has an Aug 13, 1895 Patent date?
The chuck is also by Goodell Pratt Co….BTW…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM SUNDAY TO MIDNIGHT
AKST SUNDAY NIGHT…


WHAT…Freezing rain expected. Ice accumulations up to two
tenths of an inch.


WHERE…Anchorage, Matanuska Valley and Western Prince William
Sound.


WHEN…From 6 AM Sunday to midnight AKST Sunday night.


IMPACTS…Power outages and tree damage are likely due to the
ice. Holiday travel could be extremely hazardous.


ADDITIONAL DETAILS…Any light snow late Saturday night will
begin to transition to freezing rain Sunday morning. The
heaviest precipitation is expected Sunday evening. There is a
good chance that temperatures across parts of Anchorage will
rise above freezing as a southerly wind develops. Temperatures
along the Seward Highway through Turnagain Arm will vary.
Typically colder areas of east Anchorage, Eagle River, and the
lower elevations along the Seward Highway north of the Sterling
Highway Junction could remain cold enough for freezing rain to
remain and will likely result in the most ice accumulation.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 56° and calm. Humidity is near 100% as the air temp and dew point battle it out. We got to 75° today with sunny skies. Tomorrow looks to be a bit warmer.

*Bandit* - You are a box maniac. Another nice build.

*AlaskaGuy* - Ice storms are the worst. Hope it doesn't get too bad

Merry Christmas to all.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

I'd like say Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year!! ... To all my 'teachers' here! )


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Good evening all. It s 56° and calm. Humidity is near 100% as the air temp and dew point battle it out. We got to 75° today with sunny skies. Tomorrow looks to be a bit warmer.
> 
> *Bandit* - You are a box maniac. Another nice build.
> 
> *AlaskaGuy* - Ice storms are the worst. Hope it doesn t get too bad
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


I can take just about anything. But I hate losing power. It gets so damn boring waiting for it to come back on.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…computer says it is 38 cloudy degrees outside…haven't spotted a single cloud, yet. Grass is still green, outside.

Need to go to Lowes, this morning….need a couple items to fix the drain in the Kitchen sink…..Like a wrench to remove the old drain, and some Plumber's Putty to seat the new drain.

Pills for Breakfast…meh.


----------



## Firewood

It's 58° and sunny this morning. Looks calm. They posted fog advisories, but I sure don't see any. Should get into upper 70's today.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a cold windy day here and might only get to 32. No snow yet.

I see DawsonBob has not been around for quite some time. Anybody got a line on him?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no contact info for D Bob.


----------



## bandit571

45 SUNNY degrees outside, right now….LOVE IT!

Snow? BAH..Humbug!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW is colder and snowier than Baker *BBob* 24°, dropping and spitting more snow on top of the 4" we got this morning.

I don't know about DBob either. Hope he is well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It's + 40 and light rain. No Ice storm right where I am. Not sure about other places. Look like I'll be doing a lot of shoveling snow off the deck tomorrow. Every hour or so, I hear a loud thud. Look out the window and move snow has slide off the metal roof onto the decks. We have had a lot of snow and cold weather so far this winter, so the roof has a lot of snow built up on it. The warm weather and rain is releasing it.

These conditions creep up now and then (every 2-3 years or so.

I could end up with this again.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's quite a bit colder today. A low of 6 overnight. It's to cold for snow.

After I get the shop warmed up I might do a little puttering around in there. I need to work up some motivation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 14 to 26° F and sunny. We lucked out. Our snow is light dry continental style, very rare here.

*AG* That does not look like fun ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Right at 32 degrees this morning. Hope it gets a wee bit warmer so the snow will finish sliding off the roof.

There is an old sailor saying:

"Red sky at night, sailor's delight. Red sky in morning, sailor's warning"

This morning's sunrise.


----------



## MSquared

Yep. I've known that saying since I was a kid. Weather-wise, you can pretty much live by it. Those not-in-the-know were astonished by my 'prediction'. Bwaaaah-Haa-Haa! 

Gorgeous photo. Get out the snow gear!

P.S.; Red sky last evening, a little snow on the forecast. Dense gray sky all day @ 9-10K feet. Misty and drizzle last night. Pretty chilly today…... breeze from the NE. Nothing threatening.


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, that is a stunning photo.

I've got DawsonBob's address and am going to send him a short note.


----------



## Firewood

It got up to 77° today. Another warm and sunny day. There are fog advisories out again tonight. It should burn off quickly though as morning temps rise toward a high in the low 80's.

*AlaskaGuy* - Beautiful pic of the sunset. I'm sure glad I don't have to shovel your deck.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Rumour Control has it that we hit 60 degrees around here….has since cooled down to 40 degrees.


----------



## bandit571

Ah…SPAM for Breakfast?

Top of the Morning to ya! And the remains of the day to meself…..

38 cloudy, DRY degrees outside….stuck me nose out just long enough to take out the trash to the curb…Pick-up day for our neck of town…

Have not been informed yet as to a schedule, for today…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

MMMM Spam, Delicious.

40 and rainy. This uppy downy weather pattern has my sinuses in a tizzy. I feel like I've had a sinus infection for a month.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, cold 47° & 73% RH in Phoenix. Feels like 42°.

Atmospheric river is dropping south again. 
Forecasting up to 1/2" of rain this afternoon, with high of only 54°.

Most of mountains areas north of Phoenix will see snow. 
It's currently 26° in Flagstaff, with 4-8" of snow forecast.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, more spam. I just flagged it.

Looks like we might get a little snow between now and Friday.

My buddy is bringing back the vanities so I can finish them. I sure will be glad to be done with that project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Normal day on Snoqualmie Pass ;-(( Closure I-90 westbound - I-90 Snoqualmie Pass is closed to westbound traffic at milepost 62, nine miles east of the summit near Price Creek, due to multiple spinouts and collisions. Estimated time to reopen the pass westbound is unknown. The pass remains open eastbound with traction tires required,

A light dusting last night with more snow on the way. Higher temps and melting starts this weekend. 14 last night headed to 31 and cloudy today.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news for me. We're starting to get some snow and you all know how I like that.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Good late evening gang,

Not too shabby of a day, but we got a good bit of rain this morning until around noon.

The low this a.m was around 42 w/ partly clabbered to partly sunny conditions…it was hard to tell what's what

The high got up to 63, but the wind picked up a smig in the afternoon.

The low in the am. in the morning will be about 43, with more rain coming around 10:00 a.m. High of 55.

Mike….How do you like living down South in the heat as opposed to up there in the cold North..?

Anyone heard anything on dawsonBob..?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

OMINOUS black clouds in sky this morning, It's 46° with 93% RH. 
Expecting another high temp in mid-50's.

Last 24 hours most of Phoenix area has received rain. Sprinkles and nothing measurable at my house, up to 1/2" reported in NW side of town near Grumpy Mike. Forecast has chance for more rain tonight, with another heavy wave due New Years Eve day.

Klutz drama update:
SWMBO woke me up this morning to tell me she tested positive for Covid. 

She feels fine, so called her Typhoid Mary and attempted to get back to sleep. 
Didn't work, and here I am sharing useless dribble.

Neither she or I; have left house since 23rd. Was last day she was in office, and I went shopping for some last minute stuff. Son's GF tested positive Christmas eve night, and of course my son visited her earlier that day before coming home for the holiday. She's been phreaking out since.

We have a family wedding on the 31st, and she bought some at home rapid tests to ensure we were safe to attend. Being paranoid, wanted to test two days early in case of false positive. Was planning to verify with PCR at drive up test clinic if needed, hoping to have a clear test day of wedding. Now the whole family has drive up PCR test appointments this morning. My gut is telling me we won't make the wedding.

It's been weird holiday of pain for me. Got booster shot 11 days ago. Arm hurt, feverish and arthritis on left side of body was painful for couple days. Similar to 2nd shot. Felt well enough 4 days later for my hatching day to get naked with wife - twice. Couple days later, day after Christmas; left knee and ankle arthritis are screaming at me again, and I did nothing except carry trash outside? Last night noticed a trivial sore throat, some extra coughing and joints still hurt while taking Naproxen; and little more tired than normal.

Now that my wife declares she tested positive; my chest is suddenly tight, and sort of feels like I have a cold/flu virus? Wished she would have let me sleep, I felt better before she told me.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow, 11 booster shots, that's impressive. I thought booster #7 or #8 were designed to actually work.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Wow, 11 booster shots, that s impressive. I thought booster #7 or #8 were designed to actually work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


HAHAHAHAHA, I see what you did there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temps running 22 to 31° F and sunny with another 1 to 3" tonight. Returning to doom and gloom with 100% cloud cover and sprinkles by the weekend.


----------



## MrRon

At the moment down in South Mississippi, it's a balmy 77° and the AC is running. This weather is unprecedented to be sure.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. It's 81°, calm and quiet out on the front porch enjoying a cold wet heine(ken).

Not too much else to report here. We took down what little Christmas decorations we put up. I haven't yet heard back from the woodworking club they have here, but that's probably due to the holidays. Then I'll have a place to go and putter around a bit. In the meantime we'll do some sightseeing. It's certainly not as exciting as *KlutzLand*, but that's ok . And be careful how many of those boosters you get. They can be addictive. At 11, it may be too late for you. LOL

*BBob* - As long as you keep all that snow and cold up there, I'll be happy for you. The cold snap we have coming next week (highs will be in the low 60's) will be cold enough for me, but I know it gets colder than that here.

Well, that's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## MrRon

> Sincere condolences Don. Take solace that Sheila is with the Lord and her suffering was limited.
> 
> My DIL s stepmom was paralyzed in a motorcycle accident last summer. All she said to the family in Harborview for a week was "pull the plug." Mom has been in memory care with Alzheimer s for 3 years. The last time I brought her here for Christmas she asked why we were driving in strange places every 5 minutes for 350 miles. She wanted to go home to go to bed the first night. She still wants to go home every day, she cannot understand why she cannot find dad, she just saw him a few minutes ago. He passed away in 2005. She cannot understand why she does not hear from her brothers and sisters. She is the last one. The last 5 years of misery have been hard to witness. Be thankful it was quick and relatively easy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My wife of 49 years went through the same ordeal as your stepmom. Thankfully, it was only for a year. She passed away on Nov 14, 2021. At least she is in a better place. Never take your loved ones for granted. It is an easy thing to do and regret it once they are gone.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 5 degrees here and I don't go how colder it will get.

Rick, I sent a letter to DawsonBob yesterday. We'll just have to see if I get a response next week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news.

We've got the boys coming over tomorrow till Saturday. Should be a really active time here.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 56° & 72% RH just before lunch. 
Started day with 50°, and forecast high of 58° today.

Looks ominous outside with patches of dark gray/black clouds. Supposed to rain overnight and continue through all day tomorrow. Ground is saturated from last atmospheric river event. Weather watch posted for flooding in desert washes once rain starts.

If I don't have Covid (waiting on test results); then I have bad case of flu. Been vertical maybe 6 of last 40 hours. Feel worse than horrible today. Cough, sore throat, plus a fever, making me either to hot or cold. Joints ache so bad, was tempted last night to use circular saw to remove both legs. The invisible elephant sitting on my chest is scary, and try not to think about what happens if this gets worse. SWMBO started taking hourly temp and O2 checks on me. Was one percentage point away from needing oxygen and a horsepistol visit last night. 
SWMBO feels fine, and told Dr that I was causing her the most pain. 

As per normal Klutz luck; 
Local news reports claim Covid monoclonal antibody treatments were stopped, as only one brand works well against new variant; and supplies are extremely limited. My Doctors office have been unable to learn which facilities might have Sotrovimab Monoclonal Antibody stock. Doctor has requested I stay at home as long as possible, since inhalers are helping. Discussed steroid options as a short term solution if breathing trouble continues. They claim the worst of omicron variant symptoms only last a couple days. Hoping and praying Dr knows and speaks the truth.

Don't be a Klutz > Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## bandit571

Same old, same old, today ….45 dreary, drab degrees outside..Bills paid, pills taken, pills refilled..

One hour of Laundry Detail/Shoptime….just ended, due to the blade on the bandsaw braking ( BANG!!) while cutting some 3/16" thick Cedar…Right leg said it was quitting time, anyway..

Film @ 2300hrs…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW had 1" of snow last night. 32° sun tomorrow with melting starting Saturday with 45° rain.

*CaptK* Out daughter the REspiratory Therapist says to lay on your stomach when having breathing problems. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## BurlyBob

I shoveled an inch and a half off the driveway earlier. About an hour ago pushed another inch plus of the wife's side of the drive. I quit till tomorrow as we're suppose to get several more inches. I need to spray my shovel with WD 40 after it drys off. Might even rub some sharp on it.

Son and DIL showed up with the boys. It's a freaking mad house here.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 81° today once the sun burned off the morning fog. It's now 66° and the dew point is 66°. That makes it pretty humid and most likely foggy again tomorrow.

*Rick* - So far, so good. The "heat" is more like the warmth. The heat will come later . And yes, it's much better than Wisconsin right now.

*CaptK* - Sorry you're under the weather. Hope it's not the virus. I learned today my niece has it and is feeling pretty poorly.

Deb and I were going to take in some sights today, but decided against it until after the holidays in hope the crowds will be a little less. With the new variant going rampant as it is, it's best to lay low for a while. So in the meantime, we finally went out and got our first vaccine shot. A lot of reasons for holding off until now, but the benefits outweigh the risks, so it was time. Still feeling fine. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Those are probably smart moves. The news reported our test rate here is 50% positive and the new variety fools the test. Some positives sneak past it ;( The rate was not reported. Our daughter is working so much overtime she wonders what to do with all the money. She would love to go back to normal. Medical staff shortages are the new "norm." ;((


----------



## MSquared

*Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year to all !!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

HAPPY NEW YEAR BOYZ AND GIRLZ!

I finally got the car uncovered enough to go for groceries. Roads were good enuf I only had to worry about normally reckless drivers ;-))

I can't believe the fires, 100 mph winds, 1,000 burned homes, and 30,000 evacuations that Colorado got for Christmas! ;-(( Hopefully, we will not have another spooky year. 2 is enuf!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

*I can't believe the fires, 100 mph winds, 1,000 burned homes, and 30,000 evacuations that Colorado got for Christmas! ;-(( Hopefully, we will not have another spooky year. 2 is enuf!

I feel so bad for those people. I live where a forest fire would wipe everybody out in no time. It didn't use to bother me so much. We have more people moving into the area. More people means more chance someone will get stupid or have an accident. I worry about it through the summer. 7-8 months of winter easy the mind.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning and a Happy New Year to all my friends here. For the last day of 2021 we topped out at 82° and sunny. We rang in the new year at 63° and 100% RH. Today is predicted to be 84°. Some areas like Orlando may hit new record highs today. I think I'm getting spoiled early in this new journey of ours.

The fires in Colorado are terrible. We had many trees on our property in Eagle. The chance of a fire concerned me and I tried to keep the it cleared of deadfall and underbrush, but a lightning strike could have easily wiped us out.

As for the COVID shots - A minor sore arm and on-and-off headache are the only side effects so far.

I wish everyone a safe, healthy and blessed 2022


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it seems pretty warm right now, but the temp shows only 33. The weather crew promises 5-8" of snow by tonight with the temps dropping like a rock. Not a fun time of year.

My wife is with the lord now and she had a nice funeral if you can call a funeral nice. She had lots of visitors at the funeral home and the church. Lots of people to help spread the virus. I had a rough night last night thinking of her and watching Michigan get schooled on football. I'm glad my bride wasn't around to see that ugly mess. I still haven't touched my tools in about a month. It's hard to look at my last piece I made since it was for my wife. It's hard to believe how big a house can get and how quiet it can be after something like this. Fortunately I've got two or three kids that bug the crap outta me now.

Well enough for now. I've got to get some laundry done and clean the house a little. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

50 cloudy, rainy, dreary degrees outside…..Winter returns tomorrow.

Plan for today…to do as little as I can get away with….and even less IF they'll let me….might even involve a nap?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's quiet and clam after the kids have headed back to Boise. Those little guys are so fun to watch. I pretty much stay out of the way as GrandMa and Aunt what the boys all to themselves.

Time for me to get out and get things done. pretty much all I'm good for now is work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp is 27° F and sun burned through the clouds ;-) WE will be in snow melting mode for the foreseeable future when we get above 32° F.
https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/wa/auburn/KWAAUBUR80

*Don* I am at a loss for words.

WE have fire risks too. The ravine on the back of our property has wildland vegetation and the vegetation stretches about 20 miles. A highway runs below us about 100 yards away. A cigarette butt flipped out could be disaster ;-( 20 years ago WA wildfires were less than 100,000 acres annually. Almost none west of the Cascades. Today about half are west of the Cascades and WA burns 900,000 acres. The underbrush used to be a barrier, today it is fuel. We don't have a lot of winds, but humidity is lowering in hotter and drier summers. Wildfire season now starts in March instead of late July ;-(

A surface fire will become a crown fire racing across the landscape when the relative humidity is equal to or less than the temperature degrees Celsius. Canadian firefighters carry a hygrometer to monitor the safety of personnel fighting surface fires.

The biggest problem is the chity does not enforce the fire code tree canopy clearance of 10 feet. Under the eaves is the greatest risk for wildfire ignition especially at the corners. The chity does not enforce line of sight for traffic safety here. Last week there was a head-on collision on our 35 mph road. I do not know what happened but I suspect a car backed out from behind a 12-foot high hedge. I have seen it happen before and vehicles swerve into the oncoming lane to avoid the perpetrator's vehicle. I have notified Auburn several times in the last decade but they will not enforce line of sight for traffic safety in our neighborhood.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We are at 74° after a high of 83 today. It was mostly sunny and very pleasant.

I have no resolutions for the new year, though I should probably have a boatload of them

WWBob - that guy doesn't look anything like J…..... never mind….

Don - Good to hear from you my friend. Hope to see you here regularly again.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

*Mr. Welch* - There are no words of wisdom. Solace will come and the good memories will always be with you.

*TS* - I will never forward that picture!! Oooops! Already did! )


----------



## BurlyBob

It's -2 here now but thankfully it's suppose warm up to 5 degrees by noon tomorrow! Just trying to be optimistic.

I sure am looking forward to Monday afternoon when it warms in to the 20's with lots of snow.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gents,

It was a very rainy day here in the mountains all day. It started this morning around 3:00 a.m. ( I was still up then ), and so when I woke I grabbed a big mug of java and went to the sunroom and listen to it come down. The high got up to about 56 with more rain and dark, overcast clabbered skies. I was just staying out of the way while my wife took down all of the Christmas decor. I learned about 43 years ago to stay clear when putting up and tearing down the decor. She has her way of doing things (don't all women), and my way don't count…!!! So..she puts it up, and she takes it down…period. So… I went a took a long nap….!! Good day for one, anyway.

But…between her and my m.i.l they got it done….That's my news for the day….. exciting, huh..?

Oh yea….the temp right now is 26, and going down to 21, and not much warmer than that tomorrow.


----------



## MSquared

Yep. Let people do it their own way and fix what you can without them knowing it. They'll never remember anyway!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….27 cloudy degrees outside….with a dusting of that white crap on the ground…Winter seems to have arrived….yuck.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

-10 this morning. Not much going on today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The low this a.m. was 21 as I predicted last evening. It's still 21 and spitting some snow flakes, but not heavy.

The high will get to 28-30…..maybe. The low in the a.m will be 18….Brrrr!!!!

Good day and night for a good hell-roaring fire….Maybe for the next few days, anyway…That's the news..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi fellas. It's cold and flurrying. First flakes I've seen this season.

I've been sick for 4 days. Had a fever first 2 days. Tested negative. Went in to work yesterday morning and tested again. That one was positive. So I went back home. I've been sequestered to the bedroom for 3 days. Watching a lot of TV. Thank God for starlink internet. I should be out of quarantine on Wednesday. I'm not doing too bad. I attribute that to vaccinations. My dad has it, my nephew has it. My family will test later today and see if they have avoided it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy New Year everyone! 
Hoping 2022 will be better than 2021.

Cold cold morning in Phoenix, woke to 34°.
Sunny skies with 45° mid-morning, forecast high is 56°.

After 5 nights dealing with low grade fever, feeling horrible all time; felt a little better this morning. 
Almost near normal, with little extra joint pain? 

Last Tuesday's Covid PCR test for myself and SWMBO came back negative Friday. She tested positive with rapid test day the day before, which makes no sense. I tested positive with a rapid test at home Friday. Weird to see Bill post negative/positive results too? 
Testing is whacked IMHO. My son's employer (Sherwin Williams commercial store) gives Covid rapid tests once a week, and anytime an employee has any symptoms, calls in sick, or they get a contact tracing call. He gets tested 2-3 times a week on average. Based on his stories of infected co-workers and regular customers, accuracy is only 60-80%. The collection method is critical due Arizona low humidity. His manager has accidentally learned how to sample the dry part of nose and make every test negative; if he needs people to work.  
Regardless of any test results, just happy to feel better.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

False negative with rapid tests is common. False positive is less common but still a possibility. That's why pcr is recommended later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got into the low 70's yesterday, mid-60's today and it should start looking more like winter here in the days following. I'm hoping to have it over quickly. The weatherchannel is predicting 60's again by next weekend which I've learn to take with a block of salt but having to cut the grass in February isn't uncommon depending on what species you plant. I'm certainly looking for more mid-70's with trees leafing out and the bradford pears blooming in March. The real cold hasn't yet arrived and I'm already looking for it to be gone!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

40 here in WW and the melt should be in full swing ;-)) Rain should speed it up this afternoon.

*BigBlock* Try weatherunderground. It is amazing. I cannot believe the accuracy. I was amazed when I first found it. I would be out for a walk. They predicted showers at say 3:15. They would show up within 5 minutes of the prediction. https://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/sc/chesnee Occasionally it will predict a light shower that does not show up but it is rare. It predicted this rise above freezing today 10 days ago ;-) Yesterday it was a couple of degrees off. I think we were supposed to get to 33 or 34 and I did not see anything above 31. ;-)))) You should be able to find a station within a few miles of your location. We have several.

News has reported the covid tests are not 100% successful in detecting the Omicron variant but did not give any stats on the failure rates.

Here in South King County, the positive rate is 50% with 25% county-wide. Our mayor says Auburn is a leader. It is. Through the gates of 7734 ;-(( The highest positives covid rates, no traffic enforcement to prevent head-on collisions, violent crime 10% higher than the county rate, no embedded foundations for concrete walls required, fire code is ignored, and propane code is too. Obviously, she and the chity council are metacognition crisis leaders. ;-((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This must be the worst year ever on Snoqualmie Pass. I only chained up once in the last 50+ years crossing it. About half with 2 wheel drive. Chains are required nearly every day this winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Proof in the pudding ;-)) The weather underground said the rain would start at 1 PM. I have 1/4" in the gauge at 130 ;-)


----------



## BurlyBob

I just got out of the shop a few minutes ago. It was one of those days where all I did was make little mistakes that cost me more time to correct and rework. I finally got the drawer working right, the doors on and tomorrow I start hanging drawer fronts. Tomorrow is going to be nerve racking. I'm so close to the end I don't another screw up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> This must be the worst year ever on Snoqualmie Pass. I only chained up once in the last 50+ years crossing it. About half with 2 wheel drive. Chains are required nearly every day this winter.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


How fast are those who know how to drive and chained up able to go? I my limited experience driving on pavement with chains, most recommend 35mph or less but half that felt like it was going to destroy the tires or the truck.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

No change, still 10 below zero.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ak/eagle-river/KAKEAGLE79


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This must be the worst year ever on Snoqualmie Pass. I only chained up once in the last 50+ years crossing it. About half with 2 wheel drive. Chains are required nearly every day this winter.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> How fast are those who know how to drive and chained up able to go? I my limited experience driving on pavement with chains, most recommend 35mph or less but half that felt like it was going to destroy the tires or the truck.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I wouldn't drive with chains faster than 35 mph. Most pass me ;-)) When I get to the bare pavement in the chain zone, I drive on the shoulder in the snow to save the chains breaking and beating the 7734 out of my truck. I have seen broken chains beating vehicles ;-)) LB told me he has seen semi drivers lose their chains within 100 yards of putting them on. Usually, the snowplows keep the pass fairly clear. We are getting FEMA winter storm warnings for the Cascades every day for the last few weeks. Lots of pass closures for too many spin-outs and collisions.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 56° and windy with clearing skies. The front came through right on schedule last night and brought some rain with it. I think temps may fall a bit more before starting a rebound, but the high today is only 60°

I don't watch much football, but I gotta say the Packers certainly pummeled the Vikings last night. And if I was still up in packer land, I would be reporting a temp of 0°. Brrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

17 clear and sunny degrees..and a Monday to boot…Road Trip to Lima, OH. this morning…..final follow-up on the legs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 9 above an hour ago, now it says 15. Supposed to be in the 30s this afternoon. I'm feeling better and will likely go out and do just a little bit of milling. A friend wants some heavy timber stair treads made out of red elm,so that will be the project for today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you using a vacuum, solar or electric kiln to dry milled lumber so it can be used soon vs. years down the road?
I need something way faster than air drying and a new vacuum kiln would be perfect, the price, not so much.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's really windy here and suppose to get up to 6" of snow before tomorrow morning. It's 20 right now and could hit the upper 20's.

I'm really looking forward to getting these cabinets done this week.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you frosty wood rats,

There was plenty of frost on the punkin' and dew on the lily's this morning. We got down to 16.

It's now up 24 w/ plenty of sunshine and no wind to speak of. The high should get to about 38.

The low in the morning will get to about 16, so another frosty morning.

Not much going on around here, other than the cold, and sitting here paying the monthly "duns"..That's all..

Had a good "hell-roaring fire last night and had some good, dry wood to burn….it got toasty in here…!!!


----------



## Firewood

We warmed up to 59 sunny degrees this afternoon. It feels like a bonified crisp fall day. Actually had to put on a sweatshirt. We opened up the house and humidity dropped from mid 50's to 38%. Typical Florida weather will return soon, I'm sure.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I've got some really outstanding news to share. It's snowing to beat the band. We've got 2"-3" on the ground and there's no sign it's going to stop anytime soon. Ain't that great??? Tomorrow after I get the drawer pulls on the cabinet.
Guess what I'm doing? Shoveling more snow!! Hot diggity Dog! It's what I've been waiting for. That and watching the snow pack fill.

You all have a great evening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bby, I dry wood outside under roof for up to a year, but usually less. Once you have a lot air drying, there's always something ready to go in the kiln. I have a homemade shed/kiln with a regular dehumidifier, fans and a heater as needed to finish it. In the future I will buy a Nyle unit to install in the kiln. Then I can take wood from green to dry in weeks. That unit is $4000.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It started out at 39° this morning, but we should get to 70 under a mix of sun and clouds.

I'm heading over to the woodshop this morning for my orientation. Something required by all members. Gotta run

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and cold with temps around 20 warming up to 32. We still have snow on the ground and unlike *Burly Bob*, I want it to go away.

I've been stuck in my study cleaning out last years bills and putting them away. I've also been cancelling many of my wife's doctor appt's. and trying to cancel her phone with the unhelpful Verizon people. I've already canceled the Alaska trip and another trip to the Bahama's. My desk is a mess with papers piled high.

I planned on being on the puter' yesterday but couldn't get my computer to work. It turns out, the day before when I was on, the cat jumped up on my desk and splashed coffee on my key board. Well, moisture and computers don't mix well. So, now I'm using a key board loaned to me by my grandson. Looks like I may need to by a new computer.

I've got a trip planned to go to Florida at the end of the month to get some dishes that my wife had in storage for one of my daughters. A round trip will cost me more than what the dishes are worth but, its for my wife.

I miss my wife! I see her everywhere I look. Sorry guys. Well, I need to get back to my chores. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

27 frosty, clear, sunny degrees outside. Mother Nature still hasn't paid her heating bill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp is 34 headed to 42° F and sunny ;-) Snow all melted and the pass opened last night.

*BBob* Plenty of snow to shovel at LB's. Freeway is closed from Baker to Pendleton. They had loaders moving 4-foot drifts out of the road into the sawmill at La Grande.

SWMBO has always said I have to let her go first.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Typical January day in Phoenix: Sunny heading for high of 64°. 
Started with cold 35°, and have 50° mid-morning.

Grass is growing like crazy with all rain over holidays, even have irrigation turned off. Needs cut at least once a week. Planned to mow lawn yesterday, and landscaper's showed a week early this month. 
Was a good Monday. 

Covid testing drama continued:
Wife went to a News Year wedding reception last weekend, and spent several hours sitting next to old friend. Friend called last night testing positive for Covid. Typhoid Mary strikes again? Wife takes a rapid test this morning, and it is positive (again?). Her employer has strict containment program. Her exposure plus positive rapid test; means she works from home for 5 days, or until a negative PCR test. 
Feels like Déjà vu? Wife has booked Covid test appt for family again tonight. Last time, I was sick for 5 days after being tested, and still reported negative by PCR. This time we get tested for anti-bodies as well as virus.

Wife went online and learns her 'at home' test kit has 13.8% false test rate. What good is rapid test that is not accurate? Even PCR is only 98% accurate, so you need 2 negative test in row to statistically be considered negative for virus. Covid testing does not compute for this old engineer.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wife went online and learns her at home test kit has 13.8% false test rate. What good is rapid test that is not accurate? Even PCR is only 98% accurate, so you need 2 negative test in row to statistically be considered negative for virus. Covid testing does not compute for this old engineer.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


This isn't an engineering problem, it's an accounting (or accountability) problem. The objective is to maintain maximum cash flow, producing something that works correctly and marketed to the end consumer isn't viable long term. Producing something that's consistently performing poorly but well marketed to a government, that's worth trillions.

Merck made this mistake with the Epipen. Though a consumable, it worked too well and selling direct to consumer for only $100 a pop in Feb'07 wasn't fueling executive bonuses at a rate executives found acceptable. Ramping up the cost 500% over the next 9 years got them in trouble because they were doing well. Too bad the same thing did't happen when some lumber products jumped over 520% from 3/19 - 7/21.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This isn t an engineering problem, it s an accounting (or accountability) problem. The objective is to maintain maximum cash flow, producing something that works correctly and marketed to the end consumer isn t viable long term. Producing something that s consistently performing poorly but well marketed to a government, that s worth trillions.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No doubt about accountability being an issue ;-(( Here is another example:

Hoping for recovery, Boeing bosses look to the future, deflect questions on the MAX crashes?

The Justice Department is charging a test pilot with fraud. The Prosecuting Attorney that exonerated Boeing's Upper Management went to work for the law firm that is Boeing's defense team. How's that for accountability?


----------



## Firewood

Today we got up to 71° and the humidity went up a bit too. A pretty nice day overall though.

The woodshop orientation wasn't much of anything. Took less than an hour to walk around the shop. They let you borrow some of the tools to use at home, so that might come in handy when you need that special router bit for just that one cut.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly again this morning at 39° while waiting for the bus, beats freezing like yesterday but I miss 70+ we saw less than a week ago. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast….after Pills and Coffee cakes….

37 cloudy degrees outside…kind of drab & dreary…might be a decent day to run the scroll saw? All depends on how the legs feel…might even get a glue-up done? We'll see…

Buckeyes for Global Warming….


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of fighting in the shop…results?









One glue-up.

Even the shop stool was fighting me.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got around 3" yesterday and it looks like almost 2" on the ground this morning. It's really light fluffy snow, so there's not much water in it. The stuff yesterday was pretty wet and heavy. It took me almost 3 hours to shovel everything. A real good work out. It's suppose to warm up and start raining later this evening. The bad part of that is, flooding down near the Snake river.

Sure hoping to get back in the shop soon.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

They cancelled school over a dusting here in our area. We're a rural district, not surprised, but the roads are clear.

It is chilly though, 17 Frankenstein, cloudy and a chance of more snow showers.

What do I have to give to get 8 feet here?


----------



## bandit571

14 mostly cloudy degrees outside…so..I'm staying INSIDE today….anything below 55 degrees should be banned….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snow bunnies,

It was 16 here in the mountains this morning, and when I went for my morning java, I looked out the kitchen winder and it was snowing hard. Don't know when it stated here, but the ground was covered good, and it's still coming down. Prolly no more than an 1" then , but now a tad deeper. Like BurlyBob said, it was light and fluffy, so not much moisture in it. It was 16 then, and clabbered skies overhead. It feels like 13, and now it's 21. The snow has slowed down now, and is prolly gonna quit around noon. Looks like nothing after that and the low in the a.m. will be 14 monyana…....!! Just typical winter weather. As long as I have plenty of java, and smokes on hand, I'm good to go…..!! Have plenty of firewood inside, so staying warm by the fire is no problem….!! Stay warm…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, I finished my driveway and all the other concrete out there. That's a little over 1800 square feet of cement to shovel. Got it all done in a little under 2 hours. Not to bad for a fat old fart like me. It's warmed up to 33 and might hit 37-38 this afternoon. What's left over out there will surely melt off.

Think I'm going to go get cleaned up. Sort of worked up a sweat out there.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another Clear day and -2 degrees.


----------



## Firewood

It's 72° and sunny. DP is sitting at 50°. No snow in sight here. I may go out and sweep the leaves off the drive, but the never get too deep to navigate through.

Not too much going on here. The neighbor asked if I can install her new microwave for her, so that's on my ToDo list for tomorrow. It's not woodworking, but at least it's something to keep me busy. They just installed a new microwave in our rental (the old one was 31 years old). I would have preferred to do it myself, but being a rental unit…...

*BBob* - Did I detect a hint of whining about shoveling that snow????

*Don* - When will you be coming down to Florida?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going back to work tomorrow after my 6 day Covid vacation. It snowed about 1/2" this morning. First measurable snow of the season.


----------



## BurlyBob

Why no Mike. I was bragging.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50 degrees and 2.75 inches and still raining. All 4 passes are closed until Saturday due to record snowfall in the Cascades. Semi lines should be miles long and more bare shelves in stores ;-((

I only missed one day of school due to the weather when I was a kid. Snow drifts along the fences 4 feet deep blocking the roads. We spent the day clearing snowdrifts in the feedlot so we could feed the cows. Got done in tie to do the evening milking. That night a Chinook winds melted it all! )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

3.25" and still raining. Good thing it is 49°. I would need BBob to shovel 4 feet of snow ;-)))) No DOT alerts today. They probably gave up on the passes. Dog teams may be in vogue soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Passes will be closed until Sunday. I have never seen that before!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's damn cold out this morning. When I let the dog out this morning, the snow was squeaking. You know it's cold when it does that. It has managed to get up to +7 so far this morning and should make it to +16 this afternoon.

I've been buried in lots of paperwork as you might expect. My desk is covered in papers from 2021. I've been sorting and filing things away. These are things my bride usually done, but they are mine now. I've got a pile of sympathy cards to go through and I'm not good at returning those things.

*Fl Mike*, I'm not sure if I'm gonna make it to Florida this time around as I had hoped. Plans are always changing it seems. So, I'm hoping for next year maybe.

Well, enough said for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

44° with another 1/2" of rain already. We have 2 situations in WW; winter storm and snow or flood and landslides. I 90 and all passes closed until Sunday and I-5 south of here is closed at Chehalis due to flooding. No prediction about it opening. The only way in and out of here is through Canada!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny blue skies, 61° & 43% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Heading for above average high of 71° this afternoon. 
Morning is still chilly at 45°.

Supposed to get some clouds this afternoon?
The change in jet stream will keep things warm for next 5 days, but it brings a slim chance of rain too.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 44 here with 20+mph winds. This snow is melting fast.

Finally going to get some time in my shop today.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…it "warmed" up to 18 partly cloudy degrees outside the windows….and..I am staying IN doors.Light dusting of that white crap…and IF the sun happened to shine on it a bit, just melted away.

How much longer until Spring gets here?

Might try the shop in a little bit. Have a tray to clean up..









Once I get them clamps off, and put away.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's sunny and colder here. Might hit 32 this afternoon.

I still haven't heard from Dawson Bob. I hope he's okay.

With any luck today I'll be finished with the last cabinet for my friend. I'll try and post a couple of photos then.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey…it "warmed" up to 18 partly cloudy degrees outside the windows….and..I am staying IN doors.Light dusting of that white crap…and IF the sun happened to shine on it a bit, just melted away.
> 
> How much longer until Spring gets here?
> 
> Might try the shop in a little bit. Have a tray to clean up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get them clamps off, and put away.
> 
> - bandit571


I think I see room for a couple more clamps ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol burned a hole in the clouds a day early.  33 to 47 today.

I hope DBob is OK too!

BBob, I'll bet your pal will be a happy camper with your new cabinet  LB says their 4-foot drifts are down to 3 and should melt in a couple of days.

Passes still closed, more bare shelves in the stores, hope they get them open tomorrow! This is good practice for the BIG ONE when the ground shakes for 4 or 5 minutes, the coastline drops 2 or 3 meters, and the area scoots 20 feet to the SW. I wonder how many see themselves dealing with that potential disaster? Custer's Last Stand will probably look like a Sunday School Picnic in comparison, eh?

Adding to the fun I-84 east of Portland has been closed due to mud slides ;-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Heat wave here. +12 and going up. Forecast for snow tomorrow. This is good. That 15 and 20 below zero put a stress on everything. I heat the house with Hydronic baseboard heaters. I don't think my boiler as has a rest for 2 weeks.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 77° today with clear skies and breezy. Warmer tomorrow before the front comes through and drops temps to more normal for this time of year.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

It's still 69° with clear skies. The high today was 82 and partly cloudy. Humidity is rising and is 85% at the moment. Tomorrow starts our cool down and we may see some rain.

We drove over to the new home site today. Not too much progress yet, but the house is staked out and I expect they will be pouring footings before long. We met one of our new neighbors. Their house is a few months ahead of ours. He too is a woodworker and she too is a crocheter. We all received a letter from the construction manager saying they had to make a change from gas furnace to heat pump due to supply shortages. I'm guessing that was only the first of those letters. Being from Wisconsin, I have zero experience with heat pumps. Any words of wisdom?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp is 30 to 47° F and sunny ;-)

Snoqualmie Pass and I-90 reopened @ 5 PM, there are 2 narrow lanes for freight only and the speed limit reduced to 45 mph near the summit. Shoulders, exit ramps, and chain-up areas will still mostly be impassable. First time I remember it being closed for more than a day ;-(( The other passes will be closed until mid-week.

*Mike* heat pumps are AC units with a reversing valve to pull heat from the atmosphere rather than move it out in AC mode. Should work well in FL. They are more efficient than a furnace and cheaper to operate. They make heat until the temp drops into the 30s I think.


----------



## bandit571

A too bloody COLD 13 degrees outside the windows, this morning. Monday…leave it at that.

The only white crap on the ground around here, is from a heavy frost….and Old Jack can just go and nibble on someone else's nose.

If a Snowman could read Poetry…..what Poet would he prefer?

Robert Frost…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, like Bob, I think the heat pump will do just fine in FL and be more efficient.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cold and dry here. Might get into the low 30's. No snow or precip in the near future and the snow pack is fading ever so slowly.

Now that the cabinet job is done I have to figure out what to do next. My garage/shop needs a good clean up for certain.


----------



## bandit571

22 mostly sunny, WINDY degrees outside…shopping trips are done…for now…









"Some assembly will be required?"


----------



## bandit571

Did I miss something? 6 posts removed? 
15 sunny degrees outside….about 40 degrees too cold for me….

We have an "outside" cat, lives in her own heated house on the Patio….she has now discovered the "Joy of fresh mice".

Snow flurries all day, yesterday….nothing stuck around.

Boss has errands she wants to run…...later, Gators..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter rainy, cloudy day in WW, above freezing ) 40s and 50s. 1 1/4" already today. We must be on track for record setting rain. FEMA alerts every day about floods. Several people lost in the floods moving vehicles (

Bandit I hope you had a good breakfast. Sorry Cricket beat you to the SPAM )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, 70° & 28% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.
Above average temp, but can't complain about perfect weather.
Expecting duplicate weather till Saturday

Klutz Zoo Drama update:
Daughter 'moved' to NY city today. Part of her desire to gain employment in theater. She is renting a room across street from a couple of her friends that were in local theater performances with her.

SWMBO is in full drama mode, due sudden awareness of grief and fear of her mini-me living thousands of miles away. Have been hiding in opposite side of house since last Friday when packing started as even faint sound of breathing, or a cough; sets her off into a rage mode. Does not help I have lingering post nasal drip/cough from Covid over holidays. Loads of fun here, not.

Daughter worries too much about her cats. She has had 3 pet cameras and automatic feeding/watering stations since she went on weekend vacation last summer. Regardless, Wife has cat sitting duties at daughters old apt for a couple weeks. Wife is allergic to cats, and both cats hate her. :-(0) She walks into the apt and they hiss at her. I walk in and they rub against my leg. Makes me laugh, drives her mad. IMHO - one of the cats is genuinely evil. One minute he wants to sit on you lap and purr, and next he lifts up to smack you in face, or bite your hand/arm. She flies out to NY next month for cat delivery after daughter gets settled.

My GP doc was booked out nearly a week, and finally go in tomorrow. SWMBO made the appointment as my cough was too annoying. Think I picked up an ear/sinus infection in aftermath of virus attack, which is normal thanks to known allergies.

Only other excitement is wife has to work from home this week.  One of her employees tested positive the ONE day she was in office last week.

Be HAPPY, healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been working on this project for way too long, but I'm almost done. It's a huge hall settle bench. I need to finish painting and then deliver next week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good Bill.

Almost 6 inches of rain this month already. We are on record pace for sure. We now have more than the normal monthly total.

A 2 story house was turned into a one-story by a mudslide a few days ago in Seattle. It was not insured because the insurance was higher than the mortgage payment. That should have been the first clue, eh? The kicker is their propane tank caught fire ;0 That should be a clue for our chity officials! OSU Living with EQs in the PNW warns the tanks are a fire hazard. Fire is the number one secondary hazard in EQs ;((


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Afternoon Gang, It's warmer than usual at 35 today but the temps will fall to the teens for the next couple of day. Before today, the temps were below zero and it was bone chilling. No snow in the forecast which is good for me but not for the skiers and snowmobile's.

I've been busy working on a budget to live on for the rest of my life since my bride left me. But, she left me pretty good. I've been thinking pretty seriously of buying a used motor-home to go traveling this summer. My bride would've wanted that for me, I'm sure. I've also been packing up her belongings. It's hard to look at them without shedding a tear or two.

My priest wants me to make some more pocket cross' for him to hand out. I told him it's kinda hard to go out in the shop right now. He understands.

*FF Bill*, you did a nice job on the "settle bench" or is that a "settee" bench. Doesn't matter, they both look nice.

*Burly Bob*, do we have pictures of the cabinets you just finished?

Well that's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don I certainly do and they are very disappointing. These were black walnut cabinets with lots of wonderful grain character…it does not show up in the photos. 'Stick in the Mud' is on hte phone with someone who must be very important to her as she ran out of the room while I was on the phone with my Brother. I'll have her help me post these photos when she's done.

Okay I pulled another beer out of the fridge. My day started out with a total pizzer!!! I inherited a rental back home after Mom past and was in the process of selling it to the renter. He's a really decent guy. He called telling me that he had been out of the house for several weeks on a job. When he returned today he found that the hose to the hot water on the washing machine had failed and had been spraying water for who knows how long. The house was flooded in various parts and moisture was every where. O'Joy. I'm 200 miles from there! Crap o'Dear!! I've spent most of the day on the phone with the insurance agent, a local contractor, the renter and his parents. I went to school with the renter's father who is the uncle of the contractor which make the renter the cousin of contractor. In a small town like this everybody is related to everybody. That is except me and my wife.

After a little thinking about the situation I was hoping we could total the house. I'd get an insurance settlement, truck off the debris and sell the property. I'd be money ahead, but it's not that bad, sadly. The contractor seems to think it's fixable to the tune of 30k-40k+. So insurance will cover that. My advice to all of you don't ever become long distance landlords. I know I sure did not want to. Let's hope I can sell it for what my Brother and I were hoping. I want to be rid of this millstone.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









Yes Sir…









Then head for the door to the shop…









Multi-Task Room…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi Don, Here's the photos of the vanities I built for my friend. What really sucks is that the photos don't show the really great grain of the Black Walnut. We spent a lot and I mean a lot of time trying to get the best pieces for the doors and drawer fronts. I tried to get a good continuous grain pattern across the top drawers and face of the large vanity. Both my friend and his wife are really happy with the end results so I guess I did a good job. I owe this guy more than you can imagine and I tried to do a really good job for him. He help get me on at the prison so I could get back in the retirement system and finish my time to get my pension. If it weren't for him I might not be living as comfortably as I am. Besides he's a really decent great guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Annutter gray day in WW, 1/2" rain here. I noticed my gauge has captured nearly twice the official total ;( Good thing we are 275' above the valley )

I know that story *BBob* Mom was from Iowa. When they got married dad told her to be careful what she said. Everyone around Bowmont is related 

Wow! cabinets look awesome!

Ocean Shores sunrise









On the other side of the hump (Cascade mountain range) Deer in 4 feet of snow at Leavenworth


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning gang, weather is unseasonably warm yesterday and today (so far). The temp today is 31, yesterday it got up to 38. The weatherman had us all freaked out saying it was gonna be in the teens, but not so much.

*Burly Bob*, that set of cabinets look great. You did a fine job on them. And, I can see the grain pattern. You did good. Sorry about your rental. They always seem to be a money maker when you first get them, but then Sh#t happens. Good Luck.

The circus is in town, that is the Shrine circus and I will be working it with all my shrine friends. I'm glad, I need someone around me. I'm going stir crazy here at home by my self. I cleaned out my wife's dresser and cried every step of the way, remembering the things she wore. I hate this!!!!

Well, that's all I have for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Miserable grey day out there. Like always this time of year I want more snow. the amount of snow we have in the mountains is not enough to sustain us thru the summer. This is the 5th year of the drought.

Hang in there Don we're all pulling for you.

Headed to the store for some 5 minute epoxy. I'm finishing up the P.O.Box banks for the grandsons.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

31 cloudy, dry degrees outside, at the moment….

After all that walking around yesterday….I'm staying IN my chair….feet are SORE…one sole has a nice split in the skin, too….

Bought 4 items yesterday….a Stanley No. 8c, Type 19..









And these 3…









That little divider?









By little, I mean just over 3" long….was made by James Steven A & T Co. of Chicopee, Mass. I hear they also made a fine line of rifles and shotguns….Savage Arms bought him out in the 1890s…....might be a keeper?
Someone long ago, added a handle to it..









Plane was $65 + Sales Tax….the 3 dividers was $12 + sales Tax for the 3 pieces. Not too bad of a "Me Day"?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you cold weather guys,

The weather: It's supposed to turn really bad around my neck of the woods late tonight, into Saturday, and maybe into Monday. Rain, ice, and snow is predicted here in the Ozarks and other parts of the nation. Anywhere from 6-8" for my neck of the woods. Sounds like it's gonna get nasty. Glad I have plenty of firewood and kindling ready, just in case we loose power. My generator has been fired up since 2009 when we had the last ice storm. Don't know if it would even start. I'm just hoping it doesn't get that bad. I'll keep you all posted if I can.

BurlyBob…..Those vanities look very nice…..a might too dark for my taste and likes, but that's just me. I'm dure your friend will really like them. You did good on the build. Looks professional…...!!

Bill…. The settle bench looks great. Like everyone on here, you do excellent work, as always. When are you gonna build that bigger shop you've mentioned in the past….? Looks like you need more room…lol….!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy gray start to day in Phoenix, but sun is supposed to poke through this afternoon.
Have cool 60° & 45% RH at lunch time. Hard to believe 69° forecast as high temp.

Nice pics everyone, thanks for sharing. 
Glad to see someone is having fun and being productive! 

Klutz Covid Drama continues:
Wife and son both have virus like symptoms. Have felt bad since Wednesday. Wife rapid at home Covid test was positive again. That makes 4 out of 5 positive tests in 3 weeks, using 2 different brands, and 3 different packages of test kits. Three PCR tests so far have been negative, waiting on 4th results now. 
Rapid home Covid tests are %&#@! joke.
Had to re-stock medicine cabinet with over the counter cough/cold/fever/allergy meds yesterday, and spent $120 buying generic brands? Couldn't afford name brands. That carp is too expensive!

*Don* Keep your chin up. 
If you need a break, fly to Arizona. After a week being around Klutz drama, disease, and working in shop; will be happy to be in quiet home in MI. We have lots of RV parks in Arizona, and large rental RV market to help you learn/plan for your summer RV purchase. 

BTW - SWMBO is planning ahead on my demise. If it don't fit, and/or don't wear it, it's gone. Have a estate binder with critical information. Wife has been vocal about state of garage lately. Harping that I need to finish some projects and clean it out before I am allowed to kick the bucket. Reminds me I need to update 2022 inflated equipment replacement prices on my shop. Looks like WW tool prices are up another 15-20% this year in Grizzly catalog.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Rick for the compliments on the vanities. I agree about them being to dark, but that's what they wanted. Go figure. I had to use Varathane Ebony stain to satisfy the friends wife. Women should not be allowed to watch Pintrest or Etsy. They make horrid choices!!! I am of the opinion that hardwoods like oak , walnut and cherry should not be stained, PERIOD. Sadly, you got to give the customer what they want even it is disgusting!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey I still haven't heard from Dawson Bob. Have any of you been in contact with him? I sure hope he's okay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Surprise, Surprise, Surprise! Dry sunny day in WW. ;-)) Normal rain for January is 2.5", official total so far is 6.5" and my weather station has over 11."

*BBob* Did you google his name and address? SWMBO doesn't like walnut's darkness but I do.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening, all. We've had some cooler weather lately, but still very nice. Upper 60's with lower humidity is quite pleasant. Should be back in lower 70's tomorrow before the cold front moves through. We haven't had any rain to speak of in quite a while. *Rick* - I think that weather maker coming your way is the same one bringing our cold snap. We may get some T-storms out of it.

*BBob* - Nice cabinets. I will add to the consensus that they are quite dark. But hey - the customer is always right. I guess. Even when they're wrong. LOL.

*Don* - Hang in there, buddy. I know you probably don't want to keep hearing everyone tell you it will get better, but it will.

*Bill* - You too have a nice build there.

I have not heard from *DawsonBob* either. I clicked on the link to his website from his home page and it came up not found. I don't know if that is a recent thing or if it's been down for a while.

Dang *CaptK* - Maybe you should get someone to start tasting your food? Oh, wait - I think your safe as long as the shop is a mess? LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## MSquared

Spam as a late night snack? Sure!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit will have it for breakfast if there is any left ) He has eaten a lot with his pills.


----------



## bandit571

Had Spam (in a can) for supper, tonight….

As for that HUGE plane…









It is out on a shake-down cruise…..Stanley No. 8c, Type 19…..THE Cordless Jointer….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think DBobs website has been closed for a long time. When I first joined this thread, he still had it open, but I think even then his business was already closed.


----------



## bandit571

18 partly cloudy degrees outside the windows….Pills taken for Breakfast #1. Bacon Breakfast Bowl for #2

Morning to ya…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol is peeking through the clouds or fog as the case may be. Gonna be in the 40s today.

WW has a tsunami warning for 1 to 2-foot waves from an underwater volcano. Good practice for the big earthquake, waves will be 20 to 100 feet ;((

DBob's home page shows he hasn't been on since November 6th. Praying for good news.


----------



## bandit571

23 SUNNY degrees outside….NO snow in sight until MAYBE Monday?


----------



## MSquared

-5 last night, with the wind chill. Continued through today. Expecting -10,-15, clear tonight. Semi-overcast all day. Too cold for snow though. May have a bit Sunday night, but they say it will be sleet then rain. Ocean keeping impending storm North of here. 'They' also say it may be pushing 40 tomorrow. 'We'll' see what happens. Long Island weather!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Yes we had weather today. Have to check web to see what happened:

Seems it was another 71° high, 45° low partly cloudy winter day in SW desert. 
Humidity ranging from 23% to 49%. 
Sort of boring….

Slept all day. Woke and BBQ'd some Mexican Spiced chicken breast for tacos as sun was setting for break-unch-inner. :-(0) Now time to watch some TV shows that taped last couple of nights.

PS - Quick way to get rid of spammer after you flag the post is to BLOCK them. Cricket once shared that any account that gets 5 blocks in single day, sends an urgent flag email to admin as a possible trouble maker. Trouble brewing emails are not ignored as long as regular spam flag emails, when she is busy.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to 33° this morning, but it warmed up to 74° by mid afternoon. Rain coming tomorrow. That's all I got.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Global warming has failed me, we need more super douches flying all over the world in their own private plans to talk about how bad global warming is getting to push it closer to actually existing. This was taken about an hour ago and it's still getting worse.


----------



## bandit571

Clear and sunny 20 degrees outside, this morning…no sign of any white crap….maybe a little frost, is all..

Morning to ya, pills taken, might do a bit of Brunch in a bit…

Still 40 degrees too cold, outside…


----------



## BurlyBob

Just a grey day out there. It might get to the low 30's with no wind. Just checked the snow pack and it's decreasing ever so slightly. We definitely need more snow in the mountains.

Looks like I get to start restoring that antique doll dresser tomorrow. I'm been trying to put it off as long as possible. Guess the time has come to tackle it.

Last night Son, DIL and the boys came over to buy me dinner for my birthday. I gave them the P. O. box bank. They were a hit and the oldest was doing his best to bang beat the living day lights out of it. He seems to always beat things up. Guess if it's not broke it's not any good. A couple of years ago he wanted a tunnel to drive his cars thru. I asked about it a year or so back. He said it broke, sort of like the soft close hinges on the toy box. They lasted maybe a month. Next time maybe I'll just give him a big piece of concrete and a rusty old hammer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you snowbirds,

It was 24 for a low this morning, with snow on the ground. But it's beginning to melt now, as the temp is getting on up there, as the sun is out now. The high should get to around 38-39 for the high. No moisture is forecast now until about next Wednesday w/ some rain moving in. It said that we got around 3-4", but I didn't measure it…just going by what it looks like on top of my unit outside the sunroom. Still a little icy, but it'll melt.

At first it started to rain, then later turned to big heavy snow flakes that began sticking..It looked purdy….!!

Mike…..Your weather in Florida is a far cry from Wisconsin….which one do you like better…?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a chilly 47° this morning. We'll only see about 60° today. We got the rain they promised yesterday. There was a tornado well south of us. We lost power yesterday for an hour or so. I'm guessing it was due to the high winds.

*Rick* - Yesterday we woke up to 64° and back home it was 1°. This was the view out the window at dinner the other night









I'll take Florida 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

23 cloudy degrees outside…less than 2" of that white crap on the ground…yuck….and, a Monday, to boot…
About 8 more weeks until Spring gets here….


----------



## MSquared

Overnight - In the 20's and winds hit 60mph. The windows and seemed like whole house buffeted. Rain and Sleet. Today, blah, grey and cold. Windy still. Not like overnight though! Might be a touch of snow over next few days.


----------



## bandit571

Snow flurries had changed over to freezing drizzle.. bit of a NW breeze, too….27 cloudy degrees outside, 1.5" of that white crap on the ground…for now…


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a bit of good news today. The contractor working on my rental had a bunch of samples tested from the rental for asbestos. All the test came back negative. Looks like we really dodged a bullet there. Now it's just a waiting game as the house drys out before they can get started on the repairs.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 70° & 19% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.

Klutz drama update:
Wife brought home daughter's car last night. She does not need it in NY. It's 1.5qts low on oil, missing about a gallon of antifreeze, and power steering fluid is half empty making it harder to steer. There is also a loud noise when cooling fan runs, which might be related to the newly damaged right front bumper and fender? As part of my quick inspection, find car is filled to ceiling with junk and reeks like sour milk. Was too disgusted to work on it. Came inside to share news with SWMBO, and she flipped rage switch; telling me I should be nice when I tell her how her daughter has destroyed a formerly nice Lexus Hybrid? Then goes on and on, about virus symptoms and she feels like carp. Which is strange considering she felt fine and acted fine the last couple days? I wished this was fiction.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz* - Yep. The inside of a women's ( and girl's) car is like the inside of their purse. God knows what's in there!


----------



## Firewood

It's 43° on its way to frost advisory territory. It made it to 60° today with winds gusting to 24 mph and dew points in the mid 30's. But just barely and not for very long. This is the night of the Wolf Moon. Its origin comes from Native Americans who often heard wolves howling during cold winter nights at this time of year.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I started on my wife's antique doll dresser. There some unique things about and it is hide glue. I contacted shipwright and based on his opinion this might not be that big of a deal to put back together.

I found I had Dawson bob's phone number. It's no longer in service. Not to sure what that means or how he's doing.


----------



## Firewood

Hey - we were all the way down on page 3?

After starting out in low 30's this morning, we made it up to 71° today.

Yesterday I came down with some sort of virus. Started as a headache and then the nausea set it. I felt like I was shot at and missed then sh1t at and hit. Still not 100% but I'm eating again and actually got a little work done in the garage today.

Got the call my new golf cart is ready for delivery. Woohoo! Stay tuned.

*BBob* - I sure hope *DawsonBob* is ok.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring day with sunny skies, 67° high and 42° low in Phoenix, while I sleep and feel like carp.

Never a dull moment department: 
SWMBO visited our GP doc today. She has sinus/ear infection just like me, and brought home same meds I received. Prednisone and female hormones are dangerous IME. It's snow bird season and hotel rates are too expensive, so I am stuck here. Son has school or I could take him camping to get away from pending Beelzebub visit. Sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I have been trying to make contact with Dawson Bob.
I know DawsonBob was a Vietnam vet with heath issues, base on a few of his postings. Can any of you check on his status. I never served but have the most respect for those who have. My Dad retired as a MSGT in the USAF, My son did 6 in the USMC. I spent 34 in criminal justice. I truly value all who have served our country. Sadly service to our country does not seems to be as valued as it should .
We should always remember those who served and those who love them!

God bless the USA


----------



## Firewood

*BBob* - Do you think *Cricket* might have ability to contact him via sight registration info? Not sure if she would be willing or not.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, dry day in WW, 40s.

I googled Robert & Bob Dawson San Diego ca. No bad news.


----------



## BurlyBob

Guys, I got no ideas. Nonetheless. It's unfortunate to see folks drop off the radar screen for what ever reasons! There have been several we have enjoyed over the past few years that have just disappeared. I wish them all the best as they go their ways. I'll just stay here with my trusty group I've gotten close with. Ya'all are a great group.

Tomorrow I'll post a few photos of this project I'm tackling. Honestly restoring such small antiques is far easier that building anything or size from scratch.. Thankfully "Stick in the Mud" is not perfection.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Should eclipse 50° today like yesterday but school was canceled due to "inclement weather" both days. It was over 45° at 5am this morning and raining. I guess all the kids around here are just going to be working for those who actually received an education.


----------



## bandit571

Too cold for me to stick me nose out the door…20 partly sunny degrees outside….about 40 degrees too cold. Mid January Thaw has come and gone…winter has returned….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang, and all you gangsters,

It was frigged frosty here in the mountains this morning…!!! A dab of rain yesterday, then the temp started dipping in the afternoon. Then last night it kept getting colder and colder, and then some snow hit. Just a ground cover, but the temp was 12 degrees at coffee time. I left water dripping just in case ( I always do when it dips into the low teens ). But everything was fine. Just opened the kitchen and bathrooms faucets for safety purpose.

Here at around 11:30 the temp is 22, and the high will be about 26-27. Cold again for tomorrow, and the next few days, as this front moves through.

My m-i-l IS still here. Been here for over a month. Runs me ragged..!! She's 87, deaf, talks loud ( she thinks we're deaf too, I guess). I try not to talk to her….don't want to get her started up. About all she does is eat and sleeps in a chair in the sunroom. She wants the heat turned up to 76-78, and we don't ever run it that high…At the very most, 73….!! We don't like breathing that hot air…bad for you…!! My wife is trying to get her in an apartment up here close, or possibly an old folks home. Her driving 12-13 hours to Texas sucks…!!

When she stays here with me while the wife works, we never talk. But when my wife gets in, she becomes a chatter box….none stop. Sorry for the rant….I just had to let go…..lol…!!! I'm better now.

As far as dawsonBob…He and I were in Viet Nam about the same time. He developed some heart problems and breathing problems, maybe from exposure from Agent Orange, but I'm not sure. We talked about a couple of years back, In and out of the VA hospital a lot. Had to use air tanks to breathe….I'm just guessing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He had been getting worse, as I think you guys know. My guess is that he's in the hospital. I've tried numerous times to search for him, I've searched obits and haven't found anything that matched to our friend.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick, your MIL sounds like mom's mom and with many of the same problems except she's living in her own (new) house with hired nursing aids for 20 hours out of the day. Mom and dad have to drive 75 minutes to get to us and another 2:45 to her mom's east of Greensboro, not nearly as bad as your wife's commute to TX but mom & dad are tired of the trek and wish it were only 3-4 times per year instead of almost monthly. At any given point in time she's one action away from having to go into a memory care unit which in her mind will actually kill her. She said the same about selling the farm (long failing golf course actually) as it was "Old family land and they aren't making any more land." I have done more reading than I probably needed to on the subject but older folks who are having memory issues need socialization, it's key in keeping their minds busy, even if they're telling the same story over and over again, at least they're having to work to remember most (some) of it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> ...key is keeping their minds busy, even if they re telling the same story over and over again, at least they re having to work to remember most (some) of it. - bigblockyeti


My doc said same thing when I was diagnosed with probable (no previous baseline) cognitive dissonance. Supposedly, remembering how my hands used to work is good exercise. It is also why I hang out here and antagonize folks.

Weather? Had some today. 
Another boring sunny day in Phoenix. 
High was 70° an hour ago, and low was 47° this morning. 
Sitting at 69° & 23% RH right now.

Has been nice & quiet day in house; SWMBO decided she had to get away from me, and claimed she was feeling well enough to drive into office today. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It turned into a really nice day. Blue skies and 42. It's real slow going on this doll dresser. I've only got 5 more parts to glue together. I'm hoping to be done Monday or Tuesday. That means I need to start thinking about my next project.

Rick and Yeti talking about their MIL's reminded me of when FIL lived with us. We had him for three years. He and I were like oil and water. Thankfully I have no more relatives I need to care for. Nothing but peace and quiet from here on out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And a nutter gray day in WW in the 40s. Supposed to be mostly sunny in the 30s and 40s for the next week. Welcome relief for the flooded and those riding landslides.

The rare side effects I had with the Topamax Disaster for migraine prevention and last spring have to be self-diagnosed. Older copies of the Physician's Desk Reference and Mayo Clinic website are good sources. Doctors will not diagnose side effects. I'm sure malpractice attys are involved in that ;( Mom's 2000 edition of the Physician's Desk Reference listed nearly all of my Topamax side effects. Apparently, Big Pharma cleaned it up. An edition from about 2005 +/- removed over half of them. The Germans documented my issues a decade before the Master of Malpractice double dosed me ;(( Probably 30 years ago Mom who was a highly accomplished RN told me the new doctors do not practice medicine like those of her generation did. They are trained to write prescriptions. She said they all get kickbacks from Big Pharma ;(((((

Dad had a rare side effect from an anesthetic for knee replacement that destroyed his memory. The Nurses Association did the research to identify it. That med is no longer used  Mom has Alzheimer's. One of her caregivers told me her casual observations are the sharper you are when you are young, the higher your chances are for it in old age. She is 95 and has been in care for 3 years. Moving her to a house near LB in Oregon from Idaho was a total disaster. She lived alone in Idaho. She never recognized her new home and could not find it if she was a block away. She had been navigating Nampa just fine a month earlier ;((((

Her dad had health issues but her mom laid back down after starting morning coffee and never woke up. Dad's parents both had strokes, one instant and one about two weeks prior. I hope I get one of those lucky breaks rather than spend years in misery!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The warm weather has come and gone…. Again. Today only made it to 68° and overcast. We got some rain this evening in the form of a rather brief downpour. More in the forecast for tomorrow.

I go for a COVID TEST tomorrow. After feeling pretty crappy on and off for 2 days I thought it best to verify I'm clear before I get the Fouchi-Ouchi #2.

The golf cart got delivered today. I spent a good part of the afternoon getting insurance for it and then getting it registered. I'll take a pic when the weather is a bit better for it. It's electric with a 130AH LifePO4 battery. It'll do 26 mph per speedometer. GPS on my phone showed it at 24 mph.

Well, that's all I got for you tonight, so take care and talk to you later on

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Another heat wave here. 38 degrees. Sometimes heat makes ice.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Afternoon Jocks!

Slightly cooler today in Phoenix. Partly cloudy, 66° & 26% RH for high.
Chance for rain forecast today. 
Radar shows light scattered rain across the state, it's every where but in the Phoenix metro valley so far?
With current humidity, highly doubt I get more than a sprinkle of drops that can't evaporate before they hit ground if rain does blow into valley.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It was a chilly dreary day today. We only made it to 48°. Coldest day of the year so far. Actually had to dig out my fall coat.

I got my COVID test today. Results will be ready in a couple days.

AG - It looks like you could go ice fishing in your driveway.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, we hauled all our frozen tundra gear when we moved and it's been a blessing with the weather we've had over the past ~10 days.

I hope your COVID test is negative and doesn't take forever to get, my son was exhibiting symptoms so we had him tested a week ago Friday and didn't get the results for 7 days. My other son was tested last October, at the same site, and got his results back in 14 hours.


----------



## bandit571

25 SNOWY degrees outside this morning….YUCK. Bit of a breeze, too. real fine flakes, but LOTS of them….be a good day to just hide out in the Dungeon Woodshop..after Lunch.

Pills taken, maybe a couple toasted "English Muffins" with some meat and cheese "filling" in a bit…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's a tad warmer today than yesterday at 17 this morning and with the wind chill it's at 5. But the bottom is gonna drop out in a few days and the actual temp will plummet to below zero to around -5. I hate winter. I gotta do something about that.

I had a rough day at church yesterday. I usually go on Saturday nights for mass. I sobbed all the way through mass. I can't get by a day without the weeps. Everyone keeps telling me it's gonna get better. I wish it would hurry up. I decided that I may stay home from church for a while until I saw our church newsletter saying next Saturday mass was for my wife. I don't know what to do now.

I was sick for a while last week and was told by my kids to get a covid test. So, I went and found out I was negative. Yay!

*Fl Mike*, I can't wait to see your new cart. We had one down in Texas when we lived there. It wasn't anything to look at but it was fun to have. Now you're gonna have to decorate it every time there is a holiday. I can just see it now with Christmas lights all over it with spinners and crepe paper hanging on it next Christmas.

*AK*, looks like you could play hockey on your driveway. Speak of which, that looks like a slippery slope you have to climb up to get out too.

Well, company just showed up so I'm gonna get off here for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

We made it to 47° today. It's now down to 34°, clear, calm with 100% RH. Freeze warnings are posted until morning.

COVID test came back NEGATIVE! Yay me!! It just means I'm in the clear for our next shot later this week.

We're thinking about heading to Costco tomorrow for something to do, but it's 77 miles from here. Not having a lot of shopping to do makes it hard to justify. So we'll see.

*Don* - I'll get a pic soon. Never even took it out of the garage today. Tomorrow should be warmer. I did buy a heater for it - one of those Mr Heater propane ones. I didn't realize how bit it is, so that may be going back. And no, I have no plans to decorate it anytime soon.

*BBYetty* - We kept some of our winter coats, etc but all the big honkin' boots and stuff we left behind. Though a lot of it won't be needed here, it might be needed on those visits back up north.

We'll, stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

18 clear and COLD degrees outside…never left the house, today…about, maybe 2" of that white crap on the ground..meh….7 weeks until Spring gets here.

Extent of the 3 hours of shoptime, today..









I just might HAVE to write up a Blog, later….will see how tomorrow goes..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, Coleman makes or at least made a heater that screws to the top of a stubby 1lb propane cylinder, the disposable kind. The bottom has a cup for the cylinder to sit snuggly into and tapers to a smaller diameter to fit in one of the many cupholders most golf carts have. It has no batteries or other failure points, just a push button spark ignition and if that fails, you can still safely light it with a match.


----------



## bandit571

Wat too cold outside, 2" of the white crap on the ground….with flurries blowing around. Not a good day to stick me nose out the door. Too many out there that forgot HOW to drive in this stuff….

Might just hide in the shop, again…..Despite it being a Monday.

Winter has returned, and might stick around til February arrives….

Blog, Part 2 to write, then we'll see….


----------



## BurlyBob

Cold grey day here and no snow. Bandit send me yours.

Spent part of yesterday in the garage cutting gnomes out. My daughter is a real fan of them and she was working on her smaller versions. They turned out real nice and she was thrilled. Looks like I'm in another production run for my girls. Seems every time I come up with an idea I have to make 4 -6 of everything for my girls. At least with this project I can use a lot of those annoying leftovers that get stacked up everywhere.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Made it to 52° today, nice and sunny but still chilly in the shade. I hauled my rototiller up to my property to grind up more of the soil from the former log pile that's finally been all burned up. The biggest problem is trying to move the soil around and flatten the whole area out, it would take me 40 minutes with a skid steer and half that for someone with alot seat time. Even a tractor with a box blade would work better than trying to rake everything out. Used prices for even marginal tractors have almost doubled and used skid steers are up ~30% from what I could get one for two years ago. Rental rates have followed inflation too. I need my kids to get just a little older so I can put them to work moving 30 yards of dirt and another 60 when I'm ready to build.


----------



## bandit571

Here ya go….









About 4" on the ground, at the moment…


----------



## BurlyBob

So gang these are some of the gnomes I did over the last few days. Dang if they aren't fun!










I've got one more design to cut out in the morning.

Rick, I'm putting your scroll saw to good use! Just want to let you know. I just ordered $65 of saw blades for it. Seems my daughter really enjoys working with that scroll saw as much as I do.

Some thing really good about projects like this is I can use up all my small leftover pieces to make a nice piece. I hate wasting anything in my shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter dry, gray, foggy day in WW stuck in the 30s, 32 to 37 today.

*AG* That ice looks to slick to walk on ;( Been there and done that ;((((((

*Bandit* I would have been happy with 4" instead of 14 at Christmas )) Count our blessings.

*BBob* Gnomes lookin' good. I hate to waste anything too. ;-))

*Don* Praying for better days ahead. SWMBO has always said I have to let her go first. Tough row to hoe, eh?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, we got more snow yesterday and last night, about 4" plus depending on where you live. The temp also dropped last night to below zero without wind chill. I'm sick of winter already. Current temp is +6 and is slowly moving up to 18 me thinks. It's supposed to really get cold later this week. Grrr.

I went out and cut a board last night and that's it. That's all the energy I had. I can do more but, it feels funny being out in the shop.

Burly Bob, I like your Gnomes. They're cute.

Well that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all, or some of you snowbirds,

It was a cool, crisp morning here around the homestead. The low was 23, with plenty of sun, and very little clabber. Now it's 31, and going up to round 41 for the high…..No rain, no snow, no wind, and no crap….!!

BurlyBob…Glad to read you're enjoying that scroll saw. You've made some purty neat projects with it. I just never could get into scrolling, as it hurt my back too bad to either stand or sit on a stool.. I have / had the patience to do it, just not the stamina….!!

Don…..Hang in there, bud. I lost my first wife, too, but life goes on, and we have to move forward….!!
Like my grandma always said…"put more water in the soup, there's better times 'a coming".


----------



## bandit571

20 cloudy, windy degrees outside…with a Wind Chill Alert….Decided the shop was a better place to be, than outside,,,with the chance of playing Bumper Cars….from all the idiots who forgot HOW to drive in this weather…

just over 2 hours in the shop….then got too sore. Taking care of THAT with a cold Guinness Draught Stout…

Always tomorrow, eh?

Ran a Canadian made Stanley 45 today…









Roxton Pond, QUE. CAN. "SW" logo…makes some nice oak flavoured noodles….


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 51° with a light wind and 100% RH. Yesterday was a chilly and wet day. It rained or drizzled most of the day and the high temp wasn't much more than it is right now. It was a good day to catch up on some paperwork.

This weekend we have friends from home stopping by for a couple days on their way to southern Florida. It'll be good to see them again. Unfortunately, our temps here will still be below normal. Another cold front is on the way and will drop temp on Saturday night to 24°. Brrr… But back home they are -13° (feels like -23°), so no complaints.

*BBob* - Nice gnomes. Great use of those scraps. I really need to get up to the workshop. My neighbor has a kitchen drawer she can't use unless she opens the oven door. I'll see what I can do with it for her. It looks like trimming off <1 />re back in the shop even if it was just briefly. Just keep at it as best you can.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Hide the Brass Monkeys! A BRIGHT and SUNNY 2 degrees above zero, right now….Afraid IF I stick me nose out the door…it will freeze off….

You know it is cold, when the snow has a sparkle to it….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats, and snowbirds,

Mercy…!! It was frosty this morning when I rose and stumbled to the kitchen for my first cup of joe.

It was 15 degrees, frost on everything, and looked like snow. Mostly clabbered skies, with a threat of snow…

The high will only get to 35, and right now it's 25, so it's got to start climbing upward…it better hurry.

The mother-in-law saga continues: She's so bad about loosing things it ain't even funny. Last week she lost her dentures. She won't leave them in her tooth bowl, but puts them in her pocket wrapped up in a napkin. Then she will throw the napkin away. Finally found them. This is the third set of dentures she's had. She also wears hearing aids, takes them out and forgets where she puts them while putting in new batteries. She lost them…again. This is the second set for those. She takes things out and put them somewhere she can't remember….!! We tell her to keep her dentures in the tooth bowl, and her aids in her ears…she don't listen.

So now they are lost or misplaced, and I don't care. She can just do without as far as I'm concerned…..!!

This beginning to sound like Klutz drama. No luck so far on getting her somewhere to live around here, so I think my wife may take her back to Texas this weekend…thank goodness…I'll keep you posted . She's like a hemorrhoid…..pain in the ass, and hard to get rid of…..!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rick,

Some of these stories sound like they could have been written my my mom about her mom. She made the trek from southern SC to east of Greensboro to see her mom and try again to talk her into an assisted living place vs. in home healthcare. I called dad this morning before I knew anyone besides him would be awake to see how things are going after ~40 hours and the tension is building predicably. They aren't leaving until Friday morning so things should be at a violent boil by then and they're stopping at our place on the way home for dinner so I'll get to hear a few new stories, yay!


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the antique doll dresser project I whined about a few weeks back.
This looks like it's going to be a multiple post. Sorry. I'm not tech enough to make it one big long post.

These is the parts I started out with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter almost frozen day in WW, 30s and dry and gray.

Looks like an interesting project BBob. Good luck.

We should study the old folks' issues to figure out how we will handle them when we get there )) I had a practice run on Topamax ;(( It was the pits ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

So here are the rest of my photos…I hope


















Thankfully I'm done with this project and 'Stick in Mud ' is happy with it. I don't have to sleep with one eye open.
Now on to my next adventure.


----------



## Firewood

Well, something seems to have gotten kadiddled with my last post. So I'll attempt to patch it up here.

We only got to 57° today with a little rain this morning. Then overcast the rest of the day.

Started making appointments for new doctors. What a PITA. We can't get in to see a GP until May. Surprisingly, I was able to see a dermatologist today for my 6 month nap-of-the-earth flyover. She was pretty thorough. Took a biopsy off my shoulder. I don't think it will amount to anything.

As I was saying about the kitchen drawer - I think if I trim off a quarter inch it will work out, but first I need to figure out the finish. They are white, so could be paint, PVC, or ???? Stay tuned. I may be looking for a bit of advice.

*Don* - good to hear you got back in the shop - even if it was just one board. Next time go for two. You'll get there.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

7 degrees outside right now…with a wind chill alert. January is going out in style…just not the style I like..

3 hours in the shop, paying the price for that extra hour…

Afraid this is as far as I got, today..









Bottom has been fitted as well…have to leave it off until a glue up happens….can't knock this apart, otherwise. Just a dry fit. Sides have been planed into a rounded shape









What this mess is supposed to look like, when done..


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful of course! Just like always.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got early this morning. 8 Freaking degrees! I ran out to the garage and turned the heat on. It'll take a while to warm up.

I'm about half way done with this Gnome project. I've got the big ones cut out , have to glue the parts on the last two
I'm thinking I'll spray them with a water based poly. That should go fast and easy.


----------



## bandit571

17 cloudy,breezy degrees outside, now…..heading for a high of 19….YUCK


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning to ya'll,

It was /is a tad nippy this morning at coffee time, and still is. It was 21 when I finally woke, and stumbled to the toilet / kitchen for my first cup of joe as I peeked out the window while pouring a cup. The wind was blowing steady @ 12 mph. which made it colder. It's 34 now heading to 38 for the high…..Clear skies, and no clabber…!!

The m-i-l saga continues: Two days ago she was in a rage, cause she couldn't find her hearing aides. She lost/misplaced them somewhere, so she was deaf. She went through all of her stuff (suitcases, clothes, bags, etc.) at least ten times that day. Looked in and around all of the chairs, couch, cushions, etc.) to no avail. Then she started accusing us of taking them. Told her she had prolly lost them rolled up in a napkin (that's how she lost her last two sets of teeth), but she insisted we took them. Made us both mad, and she and my wife got into to it, and she said it was our fault the aides were missing. So….my wife is loading her up tonight, and taking her back to Texas to her home, cause she doesn't want to live up here in an apartment close by. YEA…....I say goodbye, and good riddens…..!! She's been here a month and a half, and she's got my wife wore down from seeing after her….so it's time for her to go home, and I hope she never comes back…...!!!

Oh…by the way…My wife found her aides UNDER a lamp in her bedroom where she had put them, then accused us of hiding them there….!! She needs to be in a nursing home, or an nut house….lol…!! And she still can't hear even with the aides…...!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick. maybe she needs to turn them on. My Grandpa use to shut them off when Grandma started nagging him. He'd just sit there and nod occasionally to keep her thinking he was paying attention. He was a real character.


----------



## MSquared

Cold and snowing here at the moment. Talk of a Nor'Easter. If that does develop, it's real bad news in these parts. Winds are weird. Hard to tell. We'll see…..


----------



## Firewood

It's creeping up on midnight here and still 51°. We managed to hit the low 60's earlier. Temps will be dropping through the night though as the cold front slips further south. We'll be close to freezing by morning, but Sunday morning is the one to watch. We'll probably get to mid 20's. Some areas are looking at breaking some long standing records. We'll have to wait and see.

Helped my neighbor with her cabinet drawer today. The drawer has an MDF core, so didn't want to trim it and then try and match the finish. So all I did was remove the face and offset it about a quarter inch. She was more than happy with the results, so stick a fork in it.

I feel for all you guys and your M-I-L stories. I don't have any to add as I got along fine with Deb's mom. Now, her step dad was another story, but we never had to deal with him for more than the time they were at the house for a holiday. He wasn't horrible - just a crumudgeon that didn't like us very much. Oh well.

Well, hunker down against this snow and cold everyone - especially you guys in the path of this nor'easter. I hear some areas could get up to 4 feet of snow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun came out today so we went from 27 to 48, dry.

Hold on tight *Marty*! News reported hurricane-force winds in the NEer ;((

I had good in-laws too. Fished with DIL some. MIL was always pleasant unless DIL POd her ) that didn't last long. With those genes, SWMBO puts up with me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys. No nor'easter here. It's 9° here this morning, but supposed to get to mid 40s today. I hope it does as I want to mill some. They are talking about a major storm here this week Tuesday thru Thursday. Could be rain, ice, snow and lots of it. My prediction is we get nothing.


----------



## bandit571

1 of zero outside, mostly sunny…had a snow squall come through last night…less than an inch of new stuff….

Next week it is to warm up into the 40s…and rain….

print out a recipe for Crock-pot Groundhog..and hang outside Phil's door….Early Spring, or else! He is too big for the Air Fryer, though….

6 weeks until St. Paddy's Day…....and no, I do NOT drink Green Beer…Guinness is just fine as is, thank you very much….Besides..I am an "Orange Man"......


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear, Sunny, 45° & 32% RH, but it feels like 40° this morning in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for high of 72° this afternoon.

Speaking of family drama: SSDD. 
FIL decided to abandon his assisted care facility last week. Reasons are numerous, with some serious issues with prescription management. He pleads with my wife to let him move back in here on every phone call. Cable, Phone are turned off at is own house and he needs a new furnace (but can't get one for 3 weeks); so only quick escape solution was Son's house nearby. Estimate stay at BIL place will be maybe two months, before BIL losses his mind and FIL ends up back in Phoenix area. Wife and SIL have been surveying places and found a place for March move in, if needed.

16 yr old son got his Covid booster yesterday. Nothing worse than a moody teenager with sore arm and low grade fever. :-( He'll back to normal by Tuesday. 

Good new: 20 year old son was offered one of 50 summer internships at wife's employer. The bank as 200 open positions ATM, and hopes to hire half of students at end of the term. He has 4 departments arguing over best use of his dual Business/IT degree path. His current 25-30hr week employer (SW Paints) doesn't want him to leave, and considering a raise or promotion to assistant manager; since the only summer internships they have are traveling sales/marketing roles; which he already turned down. 
It's a really good time to be looking for work, if you able. :-(0)

Never a dull moment in Klutz Zoo.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My 14 year old son got his booster last night. He says his arm is a just a little sore, but not bad.


----------



## Firewood

It's 43° and sunny. We're not expecting to hit 50 today. The wind is 9 mph gusting to 21 mph making it feel like 37°. They don't get wind chill advisories around here very often.

Deb and I got our Fouchi-Ouchi #2 the other day. I'm feeling fine - shoulder is hardly noticeable. Deb not so much. She's been feeling pretty poorly. We have company coming tomorrow for a couple days, so she's trying to get past this.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 5 early this am. Right now It's 16 and may hit 30 with bright sunshine. No snow in weeks. The snow pack is slowly fading. If we don't get more snow this will be another bad drought year.

I'm cutting out more gnomes today I'm really enjoying that scroll saw work.

Have a great day.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It got down to 12 this morning here in the mountains around the old home place. Suppose to go up to 52 for the high….!!Plenty of bright sun out, so it might make it. Not so cold in the a.m. tomorrow will be about 32, and a high of 56, so about the same conditions, as today, just a tad warmer…..!!

Good news: My m-i-l is GONE…!!! My wife and her left out around 6:00 a.m.
Just heard from her: They are almost to Shawnee, OK. heading to OkC. Be in Texas by supper time.
I have been enjoying the peace and quite of being by myself. Makes it more tranquil…I like tranquil…..!!

BurlyBob….I think that scroll saw has already paid for itself….Good investment, huh..? The g-nomes look good. Are you making them to sell, or just for personal use, or as gifts…? Expiring minds need to know…!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'm just making them for gifts. I've tried selling some of my bowls are here with very little luck. I pretty much gave up that sort of thing. That scroll saw has been getting a workout lately. I really need to get a bar stool or something instead of standing there all day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW hit 51 today, up from 28, sunny. I'm amazed weatherunderground predicted 51  They hit the nail on the head every day! We get 52 tomorrow then back t the 40s next week

BBob, is a bar/shop stool a future project? LB says they have an 18" thick glacier at La Grande. Frozen solid snow you can jump on and it will not break. LB blew the snow out from in front of his mailbox. Mail woman thanked him, almost no one else cleared their mailbox ;(( All the fire hydrants are out of sight and out of mind until May ;(( A couple of years ago an old house in the neighborhood burned in the snow when the hydrants were out of sight and out of mind. ;((


----------



## MSquared

Yep…. It was a Nor'Easter. Blizzard conditions. Nasty!


----------



## bandit571

Got up to a balmy 18 degrees today….cooling off now. Clouded up, too.


----------



## MSquared

Topamax- Heard a bit that may happen. Thankfully, no Hurricane force winds. Did gust to 60+. That's crazy enough! That 'H word' stuff is up by Nova Scotia now.


----------



## bandit571

A mostly cloudy 15 degrees outside, right now…as for that box? 
We getting there..









Fixed the lid, added hinges…and…









Carved the finger Lift…then called it a night….


----------



## Firewood

It's 22°, calm and clear skies this morning. It's warmer at my sister's house in southern Indiana. We should get up to ~57° today and near 80° by Thursday.

The heat pump has been running pretty much non stop all night. It's keeping up but just barely. These villas are not what I'd call efficient.

Our friends from Wisconsin will be coming in this afternoon. It'll be good to see them. We didn't get a chance to see them before our move so it's been longer than it should have been since seeing them last.

*Bandit* - Another fine looking box you have on the bench.

Stay safe and warm everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….21 partly cloudy degrees outside the windows….and the Boss wants to go shopping in a little bit?


----------



## BurlyBob

We're looking for an inch or two in the next 48 hours. The snow pack is fading sadly. It's under 100% at many reporting sites in my area.

I'm looking at finishing up the gnomes between today and tomorrow. I'm also hoping to do some snow shoveling.


----------



## MSquared

Comical really!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit will be up long before me…. He can have SPAM for breakfast if the boys on the east coast don't get it )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

WooHoo! Monday arrives with a killer Migraine. 
Someone else can eat the SPAM. 
Choking down some Ramen noodles to keep meds from burning a hole in my stomach.

Dark, Cold 45° & 43% RH, which feels like 41° in SW desert at 4am.
Forecast to have another boring sunny winter day with 71° high.

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills for breakfast…
Discover several potential landing zones I do NOT like…..left elbow, right forehead (again) right knee cap, tips of both big toes…...and a 2' drop to the bedroom floor while sound asleep (again) hands kept the nose safe…and now they hurt…..must have been a W I L D dream…

Spam? Has been Flagged and blocked…

Think I'll leave the wood shop closed for today….too sore to go down the steps to get to it….maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm majorly disappointed this morning. That 2" of snow has turned into maybe a strong 1/2". It's not even worth my time to bother with as it's suppose to get up above 32.

I had an electrician friend over yesterday. We some outlets that weren't working. He found out the problems was the outside GFI. We were talking and after he saw my heating arrangement in my garage/shop. He suggested I put in a heat pump. He was telling me it draws less power than the 6 spaces heaters I have running and give me heat in the winter and cool in the summer. Anybody experience with them that you can pass to me? I appreciate it. I'm looking at a few things changing in the near future for me. So I'm exploring all my options.


----------



## bandit571

27 bright and SUNNY degrees outside…and the Boss says she needs to go to the store….I'll drive her there, then a nap in the Chevy while she "Winter Storm Alert" stocking up of the pantry shopping…..Aught to be about half the county there, doing the same thing…

Don't ya just LOVE Mondays…..Hmm, neither do I…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

50% chance of 0" of showers this afternoon and 45 degrees.

BBob, the heat pump will be a lot more efficient than space heaters. Not sure about pumping heat out of frozen air. Probably need some help. It is just an AC unit with a reversing valve to make heat.


----------



## bigblockyeti

BBob, I'd personally never complain about too little snow, zero and temps well over 60° work much better for my mood. Looks like I might get my wish too as this Thursday and Friday both have a forecasted high of 64° with a little rain to wash the roads clean.

I'm (long term) considering a mini-split for my 16'x24' shed if I turn it into a full blown shop at some point. I have 1/2" PVC conduit and enough #10 THHN to at least get a little power out there sitting the garage right now but not enough to run a big planer, DC, lights, stereo and any form of cliamate control at the same time. I'll either run 4/4/4/2 or 2/2/2/4 there if/when I'm ready to make the commitment. Space heaters have the advantage of being cheap and having relatively little to go wrong, anything else is almost certainly going to be more efficient but introduce more failure points, some potentially expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Busy morning at the FD with a fire and medical calls.
We are supposed to be having a major winter storm starting tomorrow night. Ice, sleet and snow are all on the table. Maybe up to an inch of sleet and 12" of snow. I get off work Wednesday morning so the drive home may be interesting.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, my biggest issue is cutting more holes in my metal shop. I don't want, period. I'm also of the mind that it'll cost me more than I'd recover. I'm thinking I'll stick with what I've got for now. I've got a longer, slower electrical project in mind, retro fitting my T8 shop lights to led as the tubes die. Slow and easy wins the race.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I know the feeling. Our 45-year-old electric furnace just keeps on cookin'.  I replaced the blower motor about 5 years ago due to bearing failure. No other issues. Newer furnaces do not seem to have that life span. The new system will include a new furnace with a heat pump. If the summers keep breaking records we will probably do AC. The heat pump valve will be a bonus ;-)

I LED our garage, kitchen, and utility room.

I would like to have solar power as an emergency prep for the big earthquake, but…...... our 120-foot firs shade so much the payback period is over 30 years and the life span of the system is 30 years ;((

Yeti, If BBob doesn't get his snow supply my cousin will probably be reporting wheat yields lower than the 40 to 60% they had last fall. He was surprised this year's winter wheat found enough moisture to germinate last fall. Ranchers are selling off half their herds. Owyhee county south of where I was raised had 5 cow/calf units per square mile. I would not be surprised if it is 2 or 3/mile now. Steak shortage may become worse than TP ;(( I would like to hear he is busy shoveling )


----------



## Firewood

It's 44°, calm and clear skies. We briefly hit 70° today. It was sure nice after the last couple days. We may hit 80 before the weekend.

BBob - I don't have any experience with heat pumps but as I mentioned, they are switching us from a gas furnace to a heat pump in the new house. And our rental has one as well. I'm planning on installing one in the one car garage that will be my shop once we get in. Can't do anything before we close. It'll be a small unit capable of handling ~400sf. Maybe a 12000 BTU system? I've seen some videos where the higher efficiency units are able to keep a not-so-well insulated home at 70° even though outside temps were ~ 15° below zero. With no auxiliary heat. So I guess it can be done.

Our condo had mostly all LED lights. The shop had ceiling outlets where I plugged in 10 48" fixtures. They were each about 4000 lumen and 5000k I was very happy with the end results.

That's it for me. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

48 bright and sunny degrees outside, right now….

Wasn't too bad at Krogers, today…a more laid back, civil crowd….

Looks like they did a bit of house cleaning on this thread….Collateral Spam Damage?

Knee and head are a bit sore, right now..maybe later I MIGHT try the shop? Need to clear off the top of the bench, anyway….









These are "docked" right where I need to work..









Will have to return these, to their own til….


----------



## bandit571

40 dark,dreary, RAINY degrees outside, this morning…doubt IF the local woodchuck even came out of his burrow…either way, still 6 weeks til spring…

have a stash of leftovers to work on..









Plenty of Groceries, and the meds have been refilled…..no reason to venture outside today…maybe check the mail?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's snowing to beat the band right now. We're supposed to get up to 12" of snow by morning and by the way it's snowing, we'll get it by midnight. Yesterday it was 40 degrees and today the temp is dropping like a rock and will be in the tees by tomorrow night. Friday mornings lows will be 0 to below 0 again for a couple of days. I hope you're enjoying this weather report *Fl Mike*.

I just bought a video for my golf swing and they want me to send them a video of my swing. I told them, I don't know where I'm gonna get that video in the snow. LOL

Well the latest news is I've been messing around in the shop lately doing odd jobs, bu nothing major. I don't know how to explain it, but I've lost all interest in woodworking lately. I still love the smell of wood but it's just not the same. This all started before my brides passing so, it's not her fault. I still like seeing you're projects take shape.

Well I think that's all I have to add to today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Grumpymike

Well, the ground hog met a sunny day here in the cactus patch, so I guess that means that we will have some moer of the nasty cold weather like normal for this area … I might even have to wear long pants for the nest six weeks!
Right now it's 52 degrees and rising with clear blue skies and nklo ground hogs in sight,


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ground Hog day?
Good thing I have pork sausage to cook for lunch! looool

Yes, it's another sunny day in SW desert. High will only be 59° this afternoon.
Cold front threatening the rest of US, blew through here yesterday giving us cloudy skies.
Forecast chance of rain this afternoon on the back side of front. 
But with 18% RH outside, I don't believe it will happen.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No shadow in WW. Probably doesn't matter. Most people would say we don't have winter on the coast ) Dropped to 31 last night. Maybe the last time below 32 this year?? 50/50 gray and sun peaking out for the next 10 days.

PT for shoulder today. Seems like a permanent activity ;((


----------



## Firewood

We made up to 79° with sunny skies today. A bit warmer than expected. *Don* - I am very much enjoying all the forecasts from you guys 

As promised, here is a pic of our new ride.









Today we took a drive to Salt Springs in Ocala National Forest. It's mainly a camping area, but does have some hiking trails as well. We got to see a bunch of turtles basking on logs, some vultures fighting over a dead carp and a couple manatees.









Kind of hard to see, but he's in there. Looked to be about 10' long.

Well, that's it for me today. Happy groundhog day. Unlike national pizza day, you probably don't want to eat the little buggers.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, that's a real Purrdy ride for an old retired fart. You need to rig it up with a scabbard for you walking stick. That way when you come to a stop you can just pull it out head off. Kinda like those cool scabbards they had on Army jeeps back in the day. I tried to rig one in my pickup but it just didn't work. I had to keep that gun rack in the back window for years.

I got to tell you this gnome project run is becoming a PITA. These little ones are really getting to me. It's like gluing up puzzle pieces. They were a lot of fun in the beginning. They are beginning to lose they're allure. Hopefully tomorrow is the last day.

We had 3" of light fluffy snow on the ground this morning. That light dry stuff with very little water in it. I got all my shoveling done in a little over an hour. Just goes to show how light it was.


----------



## bandit571

37 rainy degrees outside…

Trying to start up the next project…









That I have plans for. then Mr. Motivation left the building…as I barely got this far along..









Along with a panel for the bottom and the top..









Back to watching videos, again….sounds like tomorrow, I can just hide out all day long IN the shop?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> As promised, here is a pic of our new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that s it for me today. Happy groundhog day. Unlike national pizza day, you probably don t want to eat the little buggers.
> 
> - Firewood


Mike, that's a sweet ride, we always rent a 6 passenger golf cart when we go to the beach and out of the past 10 or so only 1 or 2 haven't been total pieces of junk. Yeah, they work but they're dirty, somethings always broken, weak brakes, slow and the list goes on. I'm always envious of those who put forth the effort to keep one at home then haul it to the beach or that already live there, those carts are always nice!

I just got home from the grocery store and with a herd of mouths to feed, it's getting pricey! If I see a groundhog, I'm taking it out and it's going in the crock pot with potatos.


----------



## MSquared

That's 'potatoes'. Baked along with that critter. Don't forget the onions, garlic and some root veggies in there. Try a chipotle rub on it….


----------



## MSquared

Fog. Good sign. It's thawing for the next several days! Out of the close or sub-zeros. For now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As promised, here is a pic of our new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that s it for me today. Happy groundhog day. Unlike national pizza day, you probably don t want to eat the little buggers.
> 
> - Firewood
> 
> Mike, that s a sweet ride, we always rent a 6 passenger golf cart when we go to the beach and out of the past 10 or so only 1 or 2 haven t been total pieces of junk. Yeah, they work but they re dirty, somethings always broken, weak brakes, slow and the list goes on. I m always envious of those who put forth the effort to keep one at home then haul it to the beach or that already live there, those carts are always nice!
> 
> I just got home from the grocery store and with a herd of mouths to feed, it s getting pricey! If I see a groundhog, I m taking it out and it s going in the crock pot with potatos.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


All rental equipment is like that except for man lifts, they have to be kept safe. Nobody takes care of rentals ;((

News reported 40% correct in the last decade for the groundhog. Suppose they taste like chicken? Most everything is said too ;-))

*Mike* Nice ride. Is it street legal? Can you do wheelies? )))))


----------



## avachicks33

> As promised, here is a pic of our new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that s it for me today. Happy groundhog day. Unlike national pizza day, you probably don t want to eat the little buggers.
> 
> - Firewood
> 
> Mike, that s a sweet ride, we always rent a 6 passenger golf cart when we go to the beach and out of the past 10 or so only 1 or 2 haven t been total pieces of junk. Yeah, they work but they re dirty, somethings always broken, weak brakes, slow and the list goes on. I m always envious of those who put forth the effort to keep one at home then haul it to the beach or that already live there, those carts are always nice!
> 
> I just got home from the grocery store and with a herd of mouths to feed, it s getting pricey! If I see a groundhog, I m taking it out and it s going in the crock pot with potatos.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> All rental equipment is like that except for man lifts, they have to be kept safe. Nobody takes care of rentals ;((
> 
> News reported 40% correct in the last decade for the groundhog. Suppose they taste like chicken? Most everything is said too ;-))
> 
> *Mike* Nice ride. Is it street legal? Can you do wheelies? )))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This looks so cool, congratulations !


----------



## Redoak49

What a major storm from Texas to Maine. Glad I am not in Austin with the freezing rain and hills.


----------



## Redoak49

It showed a bunch in NW Indiana with 12-14 inches. Spent all day yesterday watching it. And snowing again this morning.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 16 degrees right now and warming up to 20. We're supposed to get down to 0 tonight. We ended up getting 10" of snow yesterday. Saturday and Sunday some will melt away as the temps are supposed to be above 32. Yay! In the mean time, it's shovel time, Yuk!

*Fl Mike*, I see room for the lights and "dingle balls" in the future. LOL I remember seeing Manatee's in the river up by where my dad lived in Mayo, by High Springs. The water is so clear, you could see the bottom at 6'. How far do you live from your new place? Will you be able to drive your buggy to the new place?


















This was my ride when we live in Texas about 10 years ago. Sure miss that weather.

*Grumpy Mike*, where you been? It's good to hear from you again.

I worked out in my shop for about 2 hours yesterday before the dog decided it was time for me to go in and take a nap. Darn dog is always interrupting my work schedule. LOL

Well, That's about it for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Diced up Summer Sausage, Yellow Onions, Sliced Mushrooms, Garlic Salt, ground black pepper..and a bit of oil..into a hot skillet…stir in some shredded spuds, fry up until happy,happy…then scramble in a few eggs….

When done, spoon some into a bowl with some Cholula Hot Sauce, and a sprinkle of salt….LUNCH!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you snowed and shut-ins,

Colder than crap this morning,as the temp got down to 13 for the low. It's now 21, and going to 24.

It started snowing here in the mountains, and the old home place about 11>30 or so, and still gittin' it…!!

Right now there is 13.56" of snow here at the homestead, and still coming down fast and furious.

It looks like a winter haven out there, and sure is purdy. We're snowed in. Nothing's moving….!!


----------



## bandit571

We are now in a Level 2 Snow Emergency…and still snowing.
.









Looking south.
.









Drifting a bit…









Before I power shoveled this off….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another cold sunny winter day in Phoenix, had 55° high with 11% RH. 
Low humidity makes it feel several degrees colder.
Overnight low was a frigid 33°F.

Currently 54° as sun lowers in sky just before dinner time. 
Days are getting longer again, won't be long till hell arrives.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

The thaw is has been happening for a couple of days now! Looking good. That is until Saturday. May get rain then ice.
Hopefully, that will stay North and West of us, if the Ocean helps out.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had about 1/2" of snow this morning. Super light stuff which did not take much time to shovel off.

I finally got all the gnomes cut out and glued up. Tomorrow going to give them a spray of WB satin poly. Really glad to be done with another project.


----------



## bandit571

17 WINDY degrees outside, and the drifts are building up. Level 2 Snow Emergency….

Laundry Detail tonight, got to about here..









Corner No. 1 wasn't fitting quite right…









Trimmed that down a hair…and this closed right up. one done, 3 to go…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corner No. 1 wasn t fitting quite right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed that down a hair…and this closed right up. one done, 3 to go…
> 
> - bandit571


What is the purpose of that tricky little tenon?


----------



## bandit571

That covers where a groove would otherwise show…









Where the floor of the compartment will be, 









Just saves me from having to fill that square hole later…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good idea


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail is completed…calling it a night,,, looks like that corner has been fixed..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 68° and still dark. Like yesterday, we should get up to low 80's today. Sure glad I'm not in the middle of that mess moving through the country north of us. My sister in southern Indiana was looking at half an inch of ice yesterday followed by snow last night. Yuk.

Last evening, the air seemed a bit smokey again and the sunset surely suggested some smoke in the air, but no word on any brush fires in our area. I think it's dry enough though.

The buggy is not street legal as I don't believe it has a DOT windshield. It also does not have a VIN number. But it has most everything else it would need for it to be legal. It has a top speed of 26 MPH. You can use it on designated roads in the community here. Otherwise they have cart paths. For many, it is the main source of transportation even when going grocery shopping. *Don*, we are about 10 minutes from the new place even driving the buggy.

*Bandit* - That's a nice trick with the dovetail joints. I'll keep it in mind but truth be told, I've never yet cut a dovetail. There's always hope.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Laundry Detail is completed…calling it a night,,, looks like that corner has been fixed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Wouldn't a stop dado be easier?


----------



## Firewood

Yuk. There goes my appetite.


----------



## bigblockyeti

But they're professionally checked and polished. They also offer multiple encounters including social events and business functions, just the thing for the next corporate Christmas party?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 6° out this morning. Should get to upper 20s I believe today. We got about 8" of snow yesterday.
I need to plow driveways, but I need it to warm up some to start the tractor.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today I'm spraying the gnomes and during the night I came up with a genius idea. I'm going to use a lazy Susan I made and sit one gnome on each side. Should definitely speed the process.

Blue skies here, cold and no snow. Snow pack is holding at 98%. We need more snow pack.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. 12 cloudy degrees outside, with a dash of wind chill added in. Still under the Level 2….

Neighbor across the alley ( there is an alley between our houses) has a 3-4' drive all the way around her car. Might be a bit rough getting in or out of the car….let alone getting out of the alley….1/2" of ice under the snow..

Have no reason for me or my Chevy to go anywhere, today. And, at least it isn't drifted in place…

Trying to avoid the dreaded Honey-do List from Old Three Horse….( nag, nag , nag) and go hide in the shop…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Short report:

It was 16 this morning when I rose for my morning big cup of java. It's risen to 30 now, and the high will be 35.

Beginning to get some good melting as the sun is bright and shining. Icicles are melting.

My weather report said we got between 10-13"---who can you believe ? In fact, who cares? We got enough.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and SUNNY 16 degrees outside, very little breeze..

Honey-do job is completed..resting up a while, before heading to the shop….

Film at 2300hrs.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, chilly, 60° & 11% RH in SW desert.
Heading for high of 63°. Was a frigid 33° this morning.

Left house for first time in a week. Was forced to be SWMBO errand boy. Had to do the grocery shopping, pickup her meds from pharmacy, and mail her package at post office. I'm beat. Time for nap.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Chilly this morning like Bill said. At the time of writing this it's 21 Frankenstein.

Drove into the office today, MoDOT did a commendable job, but there were still plenty of people out with vehicles who shouldn't have been. Saw 4 officers pushing a Prius out of the way from an on ramp this morning.

Roads are spotty at best and the slush is thick in places.

Yee Haw.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…clear, bright and sunny…9 above zero degrees, outside.

Brass Monkeys are on strike, and refuse to go outside.

Son needed the snow shovel last night, to dig his Chevy Cruze out enough to go to work….after missing the previous 2 nights…..

Trees are dropping snowballs….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon news around the old homestead,

Ice is melting…....snow is showing signs of melting….It was 12 here in the mountains this a.m.

It warmed up purty quick around here w/ bright sun shining…..It's now 38 going up to possible 45 got today..

Not so cold for the next several days, with lows in the mid to high 20's, and highs in the mid to low 40's & 50's

Nor moisture expected for about the next 10 days or so…..!! That'd today's action weather….!!!


----------



## bandit571

19 very bright and sunny degrees outside…hurts to look out the south facing windows.

Hid out in the shop for about..2 hours..









And this was the result…let this sit a day…


----------



## BurlyBob

Still a bit chilly here as well. It only warmed up to 24. Could get close to 40 tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp was 42 to 49° F and sunny ;-)



> - bandit571


How long does it take to untangle those clamps? )))))))


----------



## MSquared

Well, there's green(-ish) outside again. That fog from the thaw froze into quite a rime when the temps took a rapid dive. Like 42 deg.'s down to 2 deg.'s! Boink! Threw another log on the fire…......


----------



## bandit571

> And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp was 42 to 49° F and sunny ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How long does it take to untangle those clamps? )))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Takes about 5 minutes…have to go slow, just in case…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And anutter wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW. Temp was 42 to 49° F and sunny ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How long does it take to untangle those clamps? )))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Takes about 5 minutes…have to go slow, just in case…
> 
> - bandit571


Looks more complicated than that from here )

WW sunset tonight at Bellingham


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 51° and raining this morning. Will only get to about 60 today. We can use the rain.

Took a ride over to St Augustine the other day and walked around for a few hours. The weather was sunny and low 80's - perfect for a day out. It won't warm up too much here until next weekend.

*Bandit* - That's quite the piece of artwork you've got there. Have you named it yet? LOL

*WWBob* - Nice sunset.

Time to get my @$$ moving. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

15 clear BRIGHT and sunny degrees outside….still need to dig a path to the Chevy. Weather station said Bellefontaine got 9" of that white crap….

Too dang early in the morning…uuummm….


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, depends on one's point of view..









Some of the clamps are just to glue the floor panel into a rebate along the front….

Will try a clean up, after Lunch, today….kind of snowed in, anyway.

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warmer than usual. It's 23 warming up to 31 today and for the rest of the week. Yay! Gotta love the sun. However, when you look outside, you get snow blind for a few seconds.

I'm probably gonna go out to the shop today and mess around for a while. I've got some things to finish up for some people. It's hard to get going but usually, when I get going, it's hard to stop.

*Rick*, it's good to see you on your "puter" again. For a long while you were absent and I think we all missed you. Is you wife on her way back yet?

*Bandit*, you can never have enough clamps.

Well, it's time to do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a real cold one over night 2 out at the airport and 4 here in town. Clear skies and cold. Snow pack is declining by the day.

After my kitchen cabinet project a couple of years ago I glued up a bunch of the left over strips, Thinned them to 1/2" for boxes. Got them cut for 6 boxes of various sizes. they are definitely going to help keep my hop organized.


----------



## bandit571

Well…that was "Fun"...ploughed a way to the Chevy…until the battery gave out,,,,then hand shovels…I am whooped.

Wipers are under an 1" of ice, and stuck down…

Alleyway has been snowploughed a few times….enough to show a fairly thick layer of ice….

Supposed to snow again tomorrow and Friday…great….

Had quite enough fun for today….


----------



## bandit571

Out of one set of clamps..









and back into another set of clamps…









Only 7 this time…plus 3 others to add a little width to the lid..









Clean up?









Back..









Ends…









Front. Round-overs via a hand plane…









Letting these two glue-ups sit a day…and see how tomorrow goes…


----------



## BurlyBob

Started off clod and grey this morning. It's warmed up to the upper 30's.

I've got one box in the band clamps and staring another one for some marking knives. I found a bunch of red oak here and there. Guess I'll glue it up to make more panels for utility boxes. I'm so darn cheap, I just hate to throw away good hardwood.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, since your always posting your boxes Thought I'd do the same. This all leftovers from my Kitchen cabinet project. It's been sitting around in the way for a couple of years. Time to put it to good use and clear the decks.




























Tomorrow I cut and glue black walnut splines, sand it flat and slap some varnish on it.


----------



## bandit571

Prep work, tonight…









Lid is out of the clamps,,,needed the glue line planed…









Then ripped for width…









Set up a plane..









And fixed some hinges..the before..









Need to remove that gap//so..









maybe these will set better..









Soon to be drawer parts…


----------



## bandit571

15 mostly cloudy degrees outside….most of that 9" of white crap is still around.

Maybe after Lunch, I can try for some time in the shop….we'll see.


----------



## Firewood

It was 49° and wet this morning. It'll probably be raining most of the day. Temps won't get above low 50's today.

Sitting at the Honda dealer waiting on oil change and tire rotation. I've had the truck since April and only have 6800 miles so far. Heading to Atlanta this weekend, so thought it best to get it checked out before heading up that way.

*BBob* - Looks like you're giving *Bandit* a bit of competition. Both are looking pretty good so far.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. It's 55° and the snow is melting fast. It sounds like rain in the gutters as I sit in the kitchen.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring day in SW desert with nothing but blue skies and sunshine. 
Started day with 40°. 
Have 70° & 14% RH just after lunch.
Supposed to reach 75° today.

*Bandit* What is the end use of the new box under construction? Nice to see someone working wood.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Store small tools and stuff, at the far end of the bench..









Need to build a drawer, next…









May start on that, tomorrow…until then…









Will keep the lid closed..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anutter wunnerful day here in WW. Temp was 38 to 48° F and with a bright gray ceiling at 6,000 feet ;-)

Never a boring day in *W*icked *W*orld ;((((((( We had a prowler again at 4 AM. The driveway alert along with the camera seems to spook them away. ) Neighbor's daughter lost her bicycle ;((

Our daughter's workweek increased to 11 - 12.5 hour shifts at the hospital. They were able to hire another respiratory therapist so she got reduced to 5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row. Normal is 3 per week. Uncle Sam is going to love her on April 15th!

How many more boxes do you need bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Just keeping what little skills I have in working order. Most of the other boxes I have built, were just given away to friends, or Family…gave up selling decades ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope I recover most of mine like I did in the Topamax Disaster!


----------



## Firewood

Started the day at 38° but will hopefully hit mid 60's this afternoon. The sun has returned to the sunshine state and that's a good thing.

A local handicap reached out to the woodshop here looking for someone to help build some floating shelves for a client. I talked to him last night and may help him with it once I learn a bit more about the project. If nothing else it'll give me something to do. Hopefully, it'll help me keep what little skills I have tuned up. Stay tuned.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Chilly 41° & 44% RH start to another sunny day in Phoenix east valley.
Warming trend will push today's high to 78°?
Forecast shows we hit 80° on Saturday.

Holy carp, hell may be coming early this year?

Klutz Zoo update:
SWMBO woke up this morning, complaining it was cold. Temp was 69° in house. I like cold weather, and was quite comfortable cooking eggs for breakfast in my underwear. Quickly learned that she turned on AC yesterday afternoon, and forgot to change it back to heat before bed. She refused to get out of bed until I turned on heat and it warmed to 72°. My wife's 'non-rage mode' temp range is a narrow 72°-75°, which requires stealth mode, and a lot for forgetfulness; during spring/fall thermostat wars. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

A mostly sunny 38 degrees outside the windows this morning….not much going on.


----------



## MSquared

From sub-zeroes to 50 in just a few days. I'll take it! Snow's gone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like it's headed to the low 40's for several days. The snow pack is dropping everyday.

I'm looking to make a bunch of splines for that box and the others I have cut awaiting assembly.

I'm struggling to decide if I should buy that Jessem miter gauge or not. It looks like an amazing tool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun out early today in WW. Fog burned off. Headed into 50s.

Mike, Good to help the handicapped and less fortunate. )


----------



## bandit571

42 mostly sunny degrees outside…shopping errand completed, glazed donut consumed…almost shop time…

Supposed to rain, tomorrow….might just wash away all that white crap out there? I hope…


----------



## BurlyBob

So here's my next box. I'm making for the pastor at our church. Just something I thought of out of the blue. No special occasion or function. Just something I decided to do for Karl.
Now here's what I'm really happy with. Those splines are in there nice and tight, no gaps or voids. I've struggled with that for quite some time. I finally bought a flat top ground saw blade. What a difference it made as did my cheapo thin strip fence. I saw on Stumpy Nubs he use a Benchdog feather board turned backwards as a fence for cutting thin strips. I've got it figured out to where I only have a little finish sanding for the perfect fit I want.
Now as far a wood burning. It's just something to make it more personalized. I will never be a high quality woodburner, nor to I care to be. This is about as talented a woodburner as I ever plan to get. I've got better things to do with my time and skills.

Tomorrow, branding and varnishing.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 30 out right now and looks to remain there all day long and into the early morning hours. I'll take it however, tomorrow night it's supposed to plunge down to below zero again for a couple of days. The snow is melting pretty quickly after the last couple of day of warm weather.

*Burly Bob*, I like your splines, very professional.

I finished my 200 pocket cross's for my priest. Now to just get them to him. He wasn't there yesterday. I've got to start working on an Urn for a guy. It's been tough going out into the shop to do anything. But, I'm trying.

Well, I'm outta here for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Nice looking box!

33 drab, and dreary degrees outside….about half that white crap has melted off. Calling for snow flurries today…41 and rain, tomorrow….February in Ohio….

One year, there was 3 whole days of sunshine, out of 28….

5 weeks until spring…..can't wait.


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Don


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi Don and every one else,

Well in answer to your question I've been among the missing because of health issues. I have read the posts every day and yesterday I even went to the shop after about 16 months of absence.

I was in a wheel chair for 7 months after having my right foot amputated and just could not get to the shop because of stairs … just a few, but one was not negotiable for me. 
so I was confined to the house. (Grrrrr)

I have several furniture repairs that have stacked up while I watched and chafed at the bit wanting to go out to the shop. It always amazes me that folks will let the kids (and grandkids) jump on the beds until the rails break and now they show at the door asking if I can fix that … I have three in the shop now for glue up and biscuits …

And another pet peeve; why do people buy this flimsy dining room chairs and allow a 300 pound guest sit in them and scoot the to tooth pick sized legs to the table … I have four in the shop and would you believe it? two of them were broken by the same guest … go figger.

Well I think that the glue and epoxy has dried now, so now that I am again verticle, and able to negotiate the step out of the garage and into the shop, I will return to the land I love so much. and re assemble a cheesy chair … (but it looks good).


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 60° calm and sunny on its way to 74° this afternoon. Tomorrow looks to be the same, but we won't be here to enjoy it. We're heading up to Atlanta today to spend a couple days with my sister and niece. It'll be good so see them.

Welcome back *Grumpy*. It's good to hear from you again. Hope you get those chairs patched up. Enjoy your time in the shop.

*Don* - Glad to see you get back in the shop too.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

38 rainy degrees outside….the "good news" this IS a FRIDAY! One day closer to Spring…

May mosey to the shop, later…..have some clamps to remove..









And clean up that drawer…


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed back to my home town today. I'm going to settle a deal with a contractor I have working on my Mom's rental.

He's cleaned up the damage from the water spraying. I'm selling him the place as is and keeping the insurance settlement. I'll be done with this headache once and for all. I'm going to loose a little money but it will be worth it in the end. No more 400 mile round trips unless I absolutely want to go back.

Looks like the weather is going to be great till we get back home on Sunday.

See you all then.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you gang members,

A little weather: It was 25 for the low this morning here at the home place. No clabber….plenty of sunshine.

The high might get to 45, and it's gonna have to hurry…Right now it's 28, and moving slowly upwards…?

Not much news to tell from around the Ozarks…..!! My activites (what little I have) have to come to a halt.

Today is my spouses' birthday, so now she is legal to get Medicare, if there's anything left in the till….!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all from Atlanta, GA. It was 70° and sunny today. We went to Sweetwater Creek State Park and did a little hiking and took a tour of the New Manchester Mill. It was a nice day topped off by our niece treating us all to dinner at the Bold Monk Brewing Co. Great ribs. Yummy.

Rick - Tell LOYL Happy Birthday!

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and about 50 after the fog burned off.

Glad you are having fun Mike.

Happy birthday to your bride Rick.

Glad you are getting better Grumpy.

I'm beginning to think this nasty side effect in muscle control will be like the Topamax Disaster. I see little signs of improvement. Probably going to be a couple year process ;(( Better than permanent disability ))


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gangsters,

It was a chilly start for today's weather. I woke up to 16 degrees after pouring my cup of java, and headed to the sunroom to enjoy the morning (after warming it up with my Mini-Split ). Plenty of sun, and no clabber to speak of. It's now 40, and headed to 48 (?).....!! There was plenty of dew and frost on the lily…...!!!

Like I mentioned yesterday, it was my wife's birthday, so we decided to stay in for supper, as she didn't get home til after 6:00 p.m. Too tard to go out….So….we had a big plate of nachos w/ plenty of my homemade salsa, and some chip'n'dip…..Mighty tasty….Yummy….!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hello on this Super Bowl Sunday!
May your team lose and my team Win (unless we are rooting for same one who shall remain anonymous).

Sunny, hot, 80° & 11% RH afternoon in Phoenix east valley. 
Phoenix metro is couple degrees warmer thanks to concrete/asphalt.
Started day with 45°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Atlanta only made it to 48° today. But that's ok since we spent the day indoors. We started out at the Georgia Aquarium. We followed that up with Putt Putt Golf and wrapping it up with the Superbowl. No offense *CaptK*, but I couldn't care less who wins. . It's a nice wrap up to our combined birthday celebrations (my sister, Deb and mine are all Feb birthdays).

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Woke up to my kind of snow today! Started late last night as very light dusting snow that continued until about 2 hours ago. Same conditions. Maybe 1-1/2"+, not 2 feet like the last one. This time, it only dusted the roofs, trees and grass. Streets and walks, no sticking. It's gonna be mighty chilly for the next few days and it will stick around. Actually 'picturesque'. In the 20's tonight. Quite a change from the 50's and up to 60 over the past few days!


----------



## BurlyBob

We made it back last night. This wasn't to bad. Cabbage Hill, Meacham and Ladd canyon were all dry. For those you who have never been out here that 100 mile section of interstate highway is some of the worst in Oregon this time of year. I've had to travel that so many more times in the winter than I care to remember. This could actually be the last time I ever have to do it again.

I made the deal on the rental house. I'm not making as much as I could. My Brother and I are wanting to be out from under it. The water damage doesn't look that bad, but it's going to take a lot of work that I just don't care to be involved with. So now the only connection I have with that town is a tombstone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's Monday!!!

Another boring, sunny day in Phoenix. Have 79° & 11% RH now. 
Forecast high is 80°. Overnight low warmed up and hit 47°.

Weather will not stay boring. Cold front is supposed to plunge high temp 20° on Wednesday, with slim chance for rain. So won't be hump day, but instead anti-hump, or deary depression day. 

This change in weather is a sign that our spring time climb into summer is starting. About once a week the high temps oscillate by 15-20°, except it gets warmer with each wave. Welcome to SW desert spring time weather.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

"Doom, Despair,agony on me" Wasn't that a featured song on Hew Haw back in the day. Might be related to..

" I searched the world over, and thought I'd found True Love, you met another and..Pffft, you were gone"


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. I'm back home in Ocala. The weather here made it 62°. It's now 48 and heading to frost advisory territory by morning.

*Bandit* - Valentine's Day sure has brought out the romanticist in you.

*BBob* - Glad you found a solution to the rental. You most likely could have made a bit more fixing it up first, but sometimes it's just not worth it.

Well, today I turned another year older. Just another day of the week I guess.

Stay as young as you can for me as long as you can.


----------



## bandit571

Temp-housing set up for six squares..









Until I can get their rack glued up..









Need one more spacer….as for the main rack for squares..









Room for 9 Try Squares….waiting on the glue to dry overnight. Then drilled and countersunk for a couple 3" screws..

The rack of chisels that used to be in the door..









Is now getting glued to the back of the chisel rack on the back of the bench…









And, already filling up.

All the planes that have a case to call home, are now back in their cases…awaiting shelves to be made….

Happy Hatchling Day, Mike!


----------



## MSquared

Eh! Tried that! Happy Birthday anyway. ; )

Down to zero's today and tonight. Warming gradually to 60 by Thursday. Beach day!! Not. Well, bundled up …..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not too shabby of a start to today's weather. The low was 30, and slowly creeping up to 66 for a high.

Mostly sunny and no clabber again. About the same forecast for tomorrow.

Mike…...With your new name day, did you turn old enough to get S.S., Medicare, or Medicaid…..?

Forgot to say a belated happy birthday, Mike….Hope you had a nice name day…..!!

Looks like some re-modeling or building going on down in the Dungeon Cave as it is called….


----------



## BurlyBob

Also Happy Birthday Mike.

Well we once again got a very light cookie dusting of snow. We sure could use several inches. Got done with some work at the church. Will be working on some boxes all afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

The old chisel rack in the door, has been replaced…









A rack for 9 Try Squares is installed..









Waiting on the rack for the combo squares…









Whenever the glue decided to dry…

So far..at least the doors still shut..









For now…

Wondering IF I should do a Blog about this rehab thing going on…?


----------



## bandit571

Warmed up to 35 partly cloudy degrees outside….still too cold for me.

When your toes start to cramp up…it is time to stop….2-1/2 hours was apparently too much, today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A high gray day in WW, ceiling


Code:


 2700', topped out

 49°.

Happy birthday *Mike*. Just another day of the week is probably better than the alternative!

*Bandit* CAn you tighten things up a bit like Studly?


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey bandit, I'm about to finish that oak box I made and will post it here tomorrow. I had to get the varnish finish done. All I've got to do is hinges and a chain. I know my friend/pastor will be really surprised when he find's it on his desk. I won't be there but I would love to see his face.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 47° as I contemplate rolling out of bed. It should get close to 80 today. The humidity has been up and down lately. Last Monday it had dropped to 21% RH. Now it's back to 100%.

*WWBob* - Those Studly tool boxes sure are amazing.

*Rick* - Yes, I turned 67 this time around.. it's funny how each year seems to come around a little bit faster even though I'm moving a little bit slower. I guess the track is getting quite a bit smaller.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## bandit571

^THAT Tool Chest is way too small…LOL…

43 sunny, WINDY…..degrees outside…Morning to ya…..


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy Birthday Mike. Another day older and a little more wiser.


----------



## Firewood

Maybe a little more wiseasser?


----------



## BurlyBob

Getting one box done today and the tops fit for 3 more. Maybe even gluing up for some more boards.
My buddy called hes got some maple plywood pieces for me to pickup.

We got another very light snow last night and the some pack is down to 90% of average. Sure looks like another drought year.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…we've hit 50 sunny degrees outside!

Bills have been paid. Groceries Bought. Chevy Dealer installed a NEW rear wiper blade on my car…."Dealer Only" sort of thing….$20 and you will get $0.75 back

Windier than a Senator outside, today….Even supplying a LOT of hot air, too….


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's the finished box. That oil based poly did a great job bringing out the color in that oak. I've got 3 more cut out ready for assembly. Just a few more steps and they will be ready for finishing.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good….but…where's the rest of the candy?


----------



## BurlyBob

That's all he gets. He's on a diet.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm ….. It's missing dark chocolate. Otherwise, really nice.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cool day in SW desert as cold front hits arrives. High is only 59° & 33% RH. 
Not as much cloud cover as forecast, making it a wonderful day outside.

In the sucks to get old department:
Yesterday my lips and cheek on left side keep tingling and feeling numb. Half of left eye is slow, and half my face is moving slow. It feels like half my mouth is numb chewing/spitting, and bit my lip twice already. No other symptoms. Family heart history is clean, and every check up always says heart issues will be last thing to kill me. Appears to be hemiplegic migraine, but without major headache so far. SWMBO wants me to see my Doctor. I just want to be done with the aches, pains, and fatigue. If I see doctor, there is no cure/pill for hemiplegic migraine, all he is going to do is attempt to prolong the agony. Visiting the doctor is tough decision some days …...

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe; while you can.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CAptK. Migraines are the same as strokes but the symptoms are temporary instead of permanent. About a year ago my pupils were different sizes, my smile was uneven, and I could not accurately touch the end of my nose. Having been a volunteer fireman with a lot of first aid drills, I knew those were stroke symptoms. I went to the ER. It was a painless migraine apparently. The first one I remember. The symptoms cleared up in about 3 hours before they finished their analysis. Lucky break that day, eh?

BBob, Box looks good. Must not be a candy box ))

WW topped at 52°, some gray burned off and Ol' Sol peeked out.


----------



## bandit571

They kept calling mine a TIA…...

Found out 90% of the Migraines I was getting was from stress at work…..since I have been retired…might get one a year…..None since they put that "Watchman" in my heart….was even able to stop taking Blood thinners.

New compression socks, with "copper" in them…..have been snagging the longer toenails on me big toes….and trying to lift them up…ouch.

51 cloudy degrees outside, still a bit windy, with a few scattered showers….Thunderstorms tomorrow…we'll see.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been chilly the past several mornings in the 25° - 30° range but this morning at the bus stop it was a muggy 51° and it's allegedly headed to 67° this afternoon with a little chance of rain and a great chance this evening. We sort of need it but I've got work to do outside and rain will likely add to my procrastination, or contemplation depending on who's asking


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees and rain all day..suppose to change to "wintery mix" tonight…then maybe snow…

Welcome to Ohio weather….


----------



## Firewood

Woke up to 63° this morning. It's now 68° with winds at 10 mph and 90% RH. Looks like mid 80's by afternoon. It still amazes me how many leaves can fall off these live oaks and their always in full foliage.

*BBob* - Nice box. Did you oil the inside? I usually avoid that because the odor seem to last forever. I prefer shellac for inside drawers and boxes.

*CaptK* - That sure sounds scary. Hope you recover quickly and certainly hope it's nothing more serious.

Went to the workshop yesterday to work on some floating shelves a local handyman is building for a client. I asked him how much of his work was here at OTOW (On Top Of The World) and he said all of it. There's enough here that he never has to venture. And as they are still building, I don't think he has to worry too much about it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's currently 30 out and will be declining to 13 by evening. Yesterday it was 47 with cloud cover. Over the evening hours we got lots of rain and my yard is flooded. Today we are supposed to get we are supposed to to get up to 6" of snow and freezing temps. Should make traveling very interesting.

I've been working on a Pine Urn. That's what the customer wanted. I'm at the gluing and sanding stage and soon to put the engraving on.

*Burly Bob*, the box turned out good. Nice work.

*Capt. K*, you should have your doc look into it. Don't take chances.

It's time to take the dog out so, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's blue sky's here and headed to 40. We might get a little snow over the weekend.

My friend got the box last night. He liked it. Mike I did the whole thing in oil based poly, the cheap stuff. Seems like 3-4 coats is enough for just about anything. I sure am making fast work of all my oak glue ups. I'm getting down to the last of my oak left overs. Thank goodness.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today turned to crap. I almost had a box ready for clamps but it needed a little trimming. Guess that's where things turned left. Some how things got off kilter and after struggling for about an hour I gave up. I'm thinking I need a beer run.


----------



## MSquared

I love spam, wonderful spam!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I love spam, wonderful spam!!
> 
> - MSquared


Too greasy for me )


----------



## MrRon

First day down here in So. Mississippi that the weather hit 70°. Yesterday it was down in the 30's. Hope it starts to get warm so I can get out to my shop. 87-year-old geezers like me don't enjoy it when it gets below 70°.


----------



## MrRon

CaptK; If I didn't have a doctor to see on a regular basis, I would have no one to visit. I generally see a doctor at least weekly sometimes 2 a week. Saw my cancer dr yesterday and will see my bones dr tomorrow. Doesn't seem to do much good; I'm still getting older. At 87 the worst thing is outliving my friends. At least I still have my family, son and daughter who live 15 minutes away; my son lives next door, so I don't feel all alone since my wife of 49 years passed away last November. She was 72. It was raining today but has stopped. Temp is around 45.


----------



## bandit571

From a high in the mid50s, and rain…..and now it is 23 degrees and snow showers….welcome to Ohio Weather..

Got about 4 more weeks of this crap…


----------



## BurlyBob

Another blue sky day here and headed to mid 40's. Seems we might get a little snow this weekend. You all know me, I want more snow! Yup, I just checked the snow pack report and it's crawling downward, 89% of average.


----------



## BurlyBob

'Stick in the Mud gave me the go ahead to order the lumber for a Roubo workbench. Looks like I'm going to be sitting with the calculator this afternoon figuring how much to order. I'm looking at another big project.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

A chilly start to today's weather. The low was 14, and now it's warmed up to 36. Looking for a high of around 50. Plenty of bright sun, and no clabber to speak of….This system was due to a cold front moving in and on through the area. Yesterday we got about 1.50" of rain as the front came on through..It's gone now…!!

Starting on Monday we have a chance of moisture the next 4 days…Looks like a high percentage each day….!!
Not much going on around the old homestead here in the mountains. I need to do a couple of things outside, but my sorry back just won't let me, like airing up tires on my truck, utility trailer, boat, etc. I tell ya gang, I've about had it with this misery….!! I don't take drugs anymore (prescription meds from my doctor) cause they do nothing for the misery except take the edge off for a couple of hours, then right back at it again. So I quit them.

BurlyBob…It's going to be a lot of fun for you building a new bench. I've built 4-5, and it's always exciting to start a new one. Different benches serve different functions…I hope you really have fun. Keep us posted on your progress as you go along. I always enjoyed building benches. I have 3-4 books on building different benches.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, like you I bought a few books about building work benches and have watch so many videos. I'm thinking I'll build my with a center tool well. Yeah they collect dust, chips and shaving. The other day I went out to the shop first thing in the morning and saw my Stanley #10 on my cheap sawhorse table much to close to the edge. My first thought, 'That's why I want a tool well'! If that plane had dropped to the floor it would crack right at the cheek of that cutout. I paid $25 for a $150 plane. If I'd carelessly ruined it, I'd be so mad at myself and I'd be looking for another that would cost me a lot more than $25. Good tools don't come cheap and I really try to take good care of my tools. As a result, I'm going to have a tool well in the center of my Roubo, 'Bruiser'.

Yeah , I've already got a name for my bench, 'Bruiser'. Mike and I came up with that a few days ago. As big and beefy as I intend to make this bench, 'Bruiser' just sounded really appropriate. No girly names for my bench.


----------



## bandit571

Used to have a short handled 10 pound sledge hammer….drove a lot of stakes for concrete forms….it's name was…

B U S T E R…..because, IF you miss…you will learn NOT to do that again….once the cast comes off…

B Bob..more than welcome to Blog about the bench build over at the Woodshed…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Well, our warm weather is gone for now. We made it 81° yesterday, but will only see upper 60's today due to a cold front. But seeing that Waukesha is 1° and feels like -19°, I'm not complaining 

*BBob* - I have no doubt your bench will be a great build. Just don't build it so nice you'll be afraid to use it. LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Grumpymike

Hi y'all 
It's a beautiful morning out here in the cactus patch, 65 degrees and a humidity of 26%.
as I look out the window I see clear blue skies and a light breeze of about 10 - mph, just good flag flutter.

I went out to the shop and rebuilt a couple of broken chairs yesterday, and was amazed that the manufacturer used a soft wood dowels when they assembled these pricey things … I have re - drilled and replaced them with hardwood dowels … sheesh I feel better about that …

*B-Bob* I am so envious of your new project… I recall how excited I was while building my bench oh so many years ago … I know that you will have the pride and enjoyment that only one who builds a bench like that will know.

Well off to the shop to repair some abused furniture …

Be safe in what you do and please, be well


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…18 partly cloudy, breezy degrees outside. Boss says she has a shopping list for me…at Wall E World…

Otherwise, not much going on, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey you weather watchers. It's been a week of ups and downs. I tried to go load up some cherry logs, but when went to get the battery for my winch out of the truck to hook it up I discovered that I had dropped and ratchet strap on the battery and it shorted the posts. The battery had blown up on the way to get the logs. What a mess and almost a truck fire. Next day a buddy brought his skid steer and we managed to load a 36" diameter cherry log 9' long onto my trailer. Estimated it at 3000 lbs. that was good. On the way home I called my mom to check on my dads eye surgery. He went into A fib during that and had to be admitted to the hospital. He got out the next day.

We had ice and sleet a few days ago. This week we are watching another snowstorm coming midweek.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hello lumber jocks!

As Grumpy mentioned, We have same old boring sunny warm weather in Phoenix.
47° low and 77° high today.

This Klutz has had a horrendous last couple days. What started out as quick trip to dentist Thursday morning thinking I had abscess tooth, causing left side of my face to droop and be partially paralyzed, that is now been diagnosed as a Bells Palsy after ER visit.

Lucky Klutz that I am, have ANOTHER disease the doctors don't understand and can't fix.

Will spare you the long tedious waves of events, because SWMBO forced an ER visit. The visit turned onto a nightmarish overnight stay waiting for a slot to get a MRI brain scan on Friday. Am still recovering from the abuse today, and get to look forward to paralyzed face for next 4-6 weeks.

ER visit was just like the weather or ocean; constant waves of highs/lows or up/down. 
One min everything is sunny and nice, and the next minute I was in HELL. If something could go right, wrong, be frustrating slow, happen to fast, be improperly communicated, or over cautiously misdiagnosed; it happened several times > just like those unbelievable daytime TV shows.

The worst was when evening Doc shift decided I was improperly diagnosed earlier in day. This made for long annoying night of many more unnecessary; tests, pokes, pricks, and medicines: that even the nursing staff suggested I refuse. 
Didn't help that: the TV was too small, audio sounds like an old transistor radio, wife took ear buds for my phone when she left, and left eye keeps watering due droop and it's hard to stare at any screen. 
The room was well over 80°, while am sticking to sheets dripping in sweat. The floor cleaner spent 3 hours power cleaning/waxing/buffing hallway floors as things quieted down after dinner, making it too noisy with leave door open for cooler air. Eventually found out some one turned heat on? Didn't cool down till 3am blood draw, when I finally could doze off. At 4am, catch a maintenance tech sneaking into my room testing the sprinkler head with long pole and cup to catch drips; as his checks temp sensors. 
Yes, it was THAT bad! No I am not making this up.

They greet me at 5am in prep for 7am trip to MRI with smiles and ask; did you sleep well? 
I am so sorry, but &%@# you! I ask for water, they say not allowed to eat or drink till after the MRI. 
Cursed Again, just like Charlie Brown….

Only funny part of the visit was when the MRI tech asks me if have any metal objects in my pockets, starting with a gun on top of her printed list. I said no, but would be happy to borrow any extra left behind. Want to remove some stupid I uncovered during my visit. Tech offers to help me make the hit list. 

After another 7 hours of waiting for MRI results to be read, Doctors to visit, and paperwork processing; Am finally allowed to escape the gleaming 5 story building full of frustrated souls and even more frustrated employees. God bless their kind souls. I don't know how anyone can stand to work in a hospital!!!

Was ecstatic when I smell fresh air with my 3pm escape, after being trapped for 31 long hours.

I jumped out of the wheel chair at curb, and skipped like a grade school kid to my car in back of parking lot.  
Rolled the windows down, and had rowdy NickleBack music blaring from my MP3 collection as I did not give a damn about others around me as I celebrated. Then drive through popular local Frozen Custard stand directly across street from hospital. Grabbed a decadent Chocolate Concrete, as a reward for surviving and not killing anyone! 

Thanks for reading to end. Shorten this post 3 times, and it's still too long. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Klutz *- Geez Louise! Have a much shorter scenario happen to me couple of years ago. Primary Doc looks at my blood labs , sees my potassium is 'way low' and says he wants me to go to the ER immediately! I check myself in, call wife and I'll give her an update later. No need to come. (yet?) So, wait, wait, wait for blood work. The vampire finally makes it. Wait, wait again. Doc comes in says yeah, it's low, gave me a script. Nurse come in after a while and says get dressed, etc. and says… 'Eh! Go home and eat a couple bananas'. Was I irate?! 
Why do doctor stories so long at all? Because 'they' take so long'! Don't get me wrong, I know they're very hard working people who need to take every precaution. Mine was 7 hours in there into early morning. Not 31 like yours.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 57° following a high of 73 and sunny. Humidity dropped like a brick today - going from 49% at noon to 19% at 5pm. Tomorrow promises to be a bit warmer.

*CaptK* - I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis. After posting yesterday, I thought about Bells Palsy. Deb's step dad and a good friend of ours had it. Hopefully you'll have a quick and full recovery. Don't hospitals suck?

*Bill* - That could have been a much worse situation than it was, but still a mess. Glad there was no fire.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz *- My apologies! Remiss of me to say I do hope this passes quickly. It sounded like a few weeks, speedier recovery!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, your post wasn't too long. I think almost everyone has at one time or another gotten the opportunity to be stuck in a hospital or other health care facility for way longer than expected while enduring a seemingly incomprehesible chain of unfortunate events. The tech checking the sprinkler system at 4am would have been my breaking point, if the doctors rapid firing misdiagnosis beforehand didn't do it. I remember being constantly bothered after our first child was born, we felt like we'd be bad parents if we let the nurse take him to the nursery. Being on edge all night as brand new parents, dealing with feeding, diapers and near constant checkups for mom & baby was rough on everyone. By the time our last showed up, we were tempted to just have the doc catch the kid in the carseat when they popped out so we could get out of there, we'll deal with the placenta later.


----------



## BurlyBob

CaptK that story of your visit to the Hospital totally sucks. Guess that's why I try to stay away from Doctors and hospitals. I think it's been 2 years since I visited my Doctor. I'm hoping to make it another 2 before I go back again.

We're getting a little snow nothing to get to excited about. Looks like we'll be lucky to get 2". Snowpack is down to 88%.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder how much of that is due to covid stress on the medical system? Our daughter's workweek increased to 11 - 12.5 hour shifts at the hospital. They were able to hire another respiratory therapist so she got reduced to 5 - 12.5 hour shifts in a row. Normal is 3 per week. Uncle Sam is going to love her on April 15th!

When SWMBO went in for our first child they took her to delivery and I did the paperwork. The lady asked me how we would pay for any charges the insurance did not pay. I told her COD. She asked what that meant. I told her Cash On Delivery. ))))))

When we moved here 42 years ago SWMBO caught pneumonia. We didn't know any better so we allowed the doc to put her in Auburn General Hospital. When I got home from work the next day, I called her room and a man answered the phone. I asked if SWMBO was in bed with him. He said no, he was all alone ;-)) I called back the receptionist to find her. They told me she had gone home. I told them she is not here! They said a friend must have picked her up. I called the few who were available to do that during the workday and nobody had. I called back to tell them they need to find her! A couple-three hours later they called and gave me her new room number. ;-))

I was on a service call here in town and the guy had a crippled leg. He told me he was in Auburn General ER. He was unconscious from an accident; motorcycle I think. The ER doc was going to amputate his leg. An intern was trying to convince the ER doc to transfer him to Harborview. He finally gave in and did it. Harborview saved his leg. They are one of the top trauma centers on the west coast.

We are lucky. We have top-notch hospitals here with excellent service. Multicare took over Auburn General. That is the best thing that ever happened. The exception is Virginia Mason. They referred me to the master of malpractice who did the Topamax Disaster. Instead of telling that idiot to take me off Topamax they filed for a restraining order to keep me away from their clinic. The judge did not grant it.


----------



## bandit571

47 bright and sunny degrees outside, at the moment…
Shoptime today was a simple Plane rehab….just so it can do this..









Just under 2 hours….


----------



## BurlyBob

The snow is over. Only enough to get the street wet. Now the suns out and it's 37.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring 46° low and 79° High day with 10% RH in SW desert.

Wished I could enjoy it.

Balls Palsy is causing left eye droop and tears, with makes it hard to focus for extended period as eye lid does not close like normal. Have to find me an eye patch. 
Seems I will now look like a true captain of mighty Klutz ship. :-(0)

Also need to get me some bananas. High dose Prednisone script is sucking potassium out of me. Leg cramps keep sending me to floor when I get up from desk chair. Sucks to be a Klutz this week.

Sorry to bother you with my complaints. 
SWMBO has already told me to shut up or move out into shed.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## MSquared

For cramps, try good brand Tonic Water or better, Quinine Water … if you can find it. I get them frequently enough and drink some before bed or during the day. I like a piece of lime or lemon in it.


----------



## bandit571

Usually it is Tonic & Gin….with ice…British officers on India Service loved the stuff..was also used to fight Malaria…supposed to.

Check and see IF any of the pills being taken are "Water Pills" that remove excess water from your system…I stopped taking those, and the leg cramps stopped.


----------



## MSquared

*Yeti* - I was with my wife in the delivery room for both our kids. I couldn't mix anything in stainless steel bowls for months each time!! (


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a sun shiny day and not to warm. Looks like we're headed for a cold snap, several nights of single digits this week.

I'm headed down to my buddy to order my lumber for the Roubo bench. Here's hoping we can find enough Beech for the project.


----------



## Rick Dennington

You guys talking about doctors and hospitals…..I've been and out of hospitals and surgeries since 1967.

34 surgeries, mostly bones and back…Mostly replacement parts. From Japan to here, and places in between.


----------



## bandit571

56 partly sunny degrees outside, right now…

Errands to run…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's done. I pulled the trigger and ordered 240bf or red beech at $4.55 a foot. It should be here Monday. I ne3ed ot get these boxes done and the garage rearranged.


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Woodworking Shop's 7 yr old bench..


----------



## bandit571

What is with that "Cloud Error"? Making the site act a bit squirrelly


----------



## MSquared

*Bandit* - You should use that bench more! To 'break it in'......


----------



## Firewood

Bandit - are you sure that isn't 107 years old? Lol. Just kidding. With all the hand tool work you do, it looks great.

It's still 80° and sunny with humidity at 41%. No complaints.

*BBob* - You've gotta be excited to get started on the bench.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Opened for Business?









Could be….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What is with that "Cloud Error"? Making the site act a bit squirrelly
> 
> - bandit571


I got "Application Error" when I tried to announce we are getting an Artic Blast this week. ) Happens every once in a while.

BBOb, Exciting times ahead! Wish I was thinking about wood instead of physical therapy ;(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Opened for Business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be….
> 
> - bandit571


That reminds me of Studley's  Good job.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, winds blowing constant 20mpg, 69° High with 29% RH in Phoenix east valley on another, glorious, MONDAY!

No boring weather this week:
Going to drop back into 50's this week, with some rain too?

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys know I'm getting powered up!

WWBob, You seen the news about the big pileup on Meacham? Sure looks like a mess, over 2 dozen big rigs and more of the same for cars. It occurred, at Mp230 which is east of the Deadman's rest area. Just confirms why I don't want to go back to my home town this time of year. I've been over that section of road more than I care to remember, in far worse conditions.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You guys know I m getting powered up!
> 
> WWBob, You seen the news about the big pileup on Meacham? Sure looks like a mess, over 2 dozen big rigs and more of the same for cars. It occurred, at Mp230 which is east of the Deadman s rest area. Just confirms why I don t want to go back to my home town this time of year. I ve been over that section of road more than I care to remember, in far worse conditions.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob, you've got to remember that you know how to drive, that's been deemed oppresive as a requirement for others as evidenced by this mess. On the plus side, you and I get to pay more for auto insurance because of these clowns. I can get an actual breakdown of my insurance costs but it appears I pay $300 for my wife and I and our cars, the other $1700 is to cover those who have zero business on the road piloting anything heavier than a Schwinn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Arctic Blast is in full swing ) It dropped below 30 last night. Might get 1 to 3 inches of snow today. Might drop to 19 tonight.

Yesterday's reply got zapped by an "Application Error" on this thread. Seems to be happening more and more.

*BBob* It was not on the news here. Too much coverage of the midwest crashes I suppose. LB told me about a HazMat truck that rolled about 1,000 feet down the side of Cabbage Hill recently. As Yetti says, we need drivers that are capable of driving something heavier than a Schwinn. A couple of years ago the state patrol announced they were doing an emphasis patrol for tailgating. I wondered if that meant they were writing tickets for everyone on I-5 that weekend? ) News reported serious and fatal accidents here are up 30% the last couple years ;((

*Rick* After 25 years of living Hell and not even being able to go grocery shopping the last few years, my SIL is *PAIN-FREE* a week after a procedure at *PainCareBoise.com* that cleaned out her lower back by the nerves. They went through a hole the size of an aspirin to do it. It was a 2-hour procedure. The doc separated from the hospitals that will not do it. They can look at an MRI and tell you if they can solve a problem. LB said they recommend other clinics in other parts of the country too. Mom told me 30 years ago most docs do not practice medicine the way the WWII generation did. They are taught to write prescriptions in med school. My SIL's problem seems to have been consistent with that over the years ;((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy 60° & 44% RH in Phoenix just before lunch.
Heading for high of only 65° today.
Supposed to rain overnight and tomorrow. 

BTW - It's a special 2's day today









Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Man, did it ever turn cold today 22 with a wind chill of 4. Suppose to be low single digits tonight. I'm definitely not going to play outside today.


----------



## MSquared

I hear 'ya!! I don't do real cold or real hot!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, How do you control Nor'easterners?


----------



## bandit571

57 cloudy, rainy degrees outside…with a nice "breeze"going on,too…

So…when did they start naming winter storms?

3 more weeks, until Spring….


----------



## BurlyBob

Came for a quick bite and a cup of coffee. I've 2 more boxes done and ready for glue. Headed back out to work on the last two for now. Since my bench lumber is showing up Monday I need to get things organized for that.


----------



## MSquared

TS - There is no 'controlling' a Nor'easter! You just hunker down and ride them out. We always have a well-stocked pantry, fridge and full-size freezer. No worries there. If worse comes to worse, we have a wood burning stove and ample wood supply. I know how to cook in and on it. Charcoal, gas grills and smoker if weather permits. If power goes out for an extended period of time, there's a bagged ice supply and a very large cooler. Freezer stays locked, fridge seldom opened. Plenty of emergency lights and batteries. Hurricane Sandy was a real PITA for 12 days, but we ate and saw well. I'll tell you the LED flashlight and water bottle lighting trick some day.  Our old generator gave up the ghost, but really haven't needed it. Hmmmm…. though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, We do the same. After they passed a law holding people who refused to let the power company prune their tree accountable financially we had no more 10 day outages ) No more than a few hours 

BBob, The I-84 100 car pile-up made the top 3 with Minnesota and North Dakota.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The power company contracted Asplundh tree butchers to come by my old house and tear the crap out of the few trees I had insulating me from a nasty, unmaintained road. The first time was 2010 when I was at work and not as bad as the second in 2014 when they made a huge mess and cut much that didn't need to be touched. I cleaned up the mess, documented it and invoiced them. They also left a pile of branches next to a creek that ultimately ended up in lake Erie, when I contact the guy in charge he let me know they would not be paying me for anymore cleanup work. I told him that's fine, my buddy who works for the EPA is quite interested in a for profit company leaving orgainic waste next to a tributary feeding a great lake. This wasn't an idle threat either, I had texted my fellow alumni working for the EPA the pictures of the mess they left. That got the attention of the guy in charge at Asplundh pretty quick, they had someone out there in 3 hours. They looked fantastic in July '18 when we moved, I was back up there in January '19 to collect a trailer full of machines from the storage unit and we went by the old house, sure enough the butchers had struck again and really did a number on them.


----------



## MSquared

Ours are usually a few hours, maybe a day max. However….... Plus, I don't have to go out and do the 'staple' shopping all that much in any case. I go often enough for things I particularly want. I cook fresh mostly and go for produce and meats. I stock up on meats I see on sale, or think I'll use pretty soon. A lot I freeze. Small loads mainly. Not much patience. We've always had 'stuff' in the house.


----------



## MSquared

i*Yeti* - Tree butchers are well-deployed here as well! Been around for decades. Yep, Asplundh a regular culprit. Makes you want to got to their homes and do the same!! 'Tree Disservices'!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our 10-day outage was in a snowstorm, Heavy, wet snow had branches on every power line. The line crew that finally fixed ours was from Portland, Oregon. They had crews from many areas. I haven't seen any wood butcher messes here, but I would welcome them over 10-day power outages ) 2 to 4-day outages are gone too )


----------



## BurlyBob

WWbob, the current vehicle count in that wreck up on Meacham is up 170. Sure makes me glad I wasn't driving up there yesterday.

I've only got one more box to fit the top and glue up. Seriously looking to get these little projects out of the way and get ready for my bench to arrive.

Looks like we're going to have this cold spell into the weekend.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 9 this morning and it's warmed up to 18.

I turned the heat on in the garage. I'm thinking it's going to take another 30 minutes to get comfortable. I've got 6 days to clear the deck before my Roubo lumber gets here. I'm thinking I've got plenty of time get a few half done projects out of my way.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just came in to use the john and get some coffee. Wow, It's warmed up to 23!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold, wet, deary, 46° with 90%+ RH; in Phoenix today.  About 1/4" accumulation so far.
Nice to smell rain. Desert is so dry, odors are muted. 
Rain highlights all the smells, even the dairy farm couple miles down the road. :-(0)

Heading for high of only 53°.
Over night low was 36° this morning, expecting 33° and freeze warnings in lower desert valleys.
Feels like normal Jan winter day, not end of February. 
Winter storm warning, with 6" of snow forecast in Flagstaff.
Bad day to be traveling I-40 through AZ/NM today.

Don't like to talk medical, but it's good news for once: 
Pleasant follow up Dr Visit this morning. Thinks my Bells Palsy is related to an internal Shingles virus attack. Claims it's relatively common in older folks in AZ? Instead of virus attacking external 'skin' nerves creating pain/rash, it has settled into facial nerves. Steroids have reduce problem 50%+, and almost look normal till I talk without a mask. 
Also reaffirmed last weeks ER Quack-tor diabetic claims were misguided. After plotting all the ER measurements, the minor (< 180) random glucose spike they measured was 100% mapped to massive steroid doses to reduce Palsy symptoms. Kinda nice to have your regular doc, tell you that are not as sick as hospital discharge paperwork claimed. 
Though I still need to get more exercise and lose weight. But already knew I was overweight Klutz. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Has warmed up to 29 degrees, here….still clouded over…no snow in sight.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Raining cats and dogs this morning, hopefully enough to water in the fertilizer I put on the lawn Monday and not so much to wash it away. It was 55° this morning at the bus stop and has climbed to 70° right now. No kids activities to run around for tonight, no church, no scouts, no basketball, just relaxation. I'm pretty sure it's 5 o'clock somewhere, might be time for an old fashion or bourbon sour.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Raining cats and dogs this morning, hopefully enough to water in the fertilizer I put on the lawn Monday and not so much to wash it away. It was 55° this morning at the bus stop and has climbed to 70° right now. No kids activities to run around for tonight, no church, no scouts, no basketball, just relaxation. I'm pretty sure it's 5 o'clock somewhere, might be time for an old fashion or bourbon sour.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got all the boxes glued up and sanded. Tomorrow will ge cutting slots for splines and gluing them in. Hoping to them cut off by the end of the day and maybe final sanding before I cut the lid off. I just might have all of these done by Monday.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. The last couple days have been warm and sunny. Temps have been in the low to mid 80's and dew points have been upper 50's to low 60's. Today looks to be a repeat.

Spent yesterday in the shop working on the floating shelf project. Struggled a bit with some of the parts but I think they are ready for glue-up.

*CaptK* - One of our friends who I mentioned had Bells Palsy also hers caused by shingles. Glad to hear it's getting better.

Russia has started bombing Ukraine. It's a sad day.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

About the same temperature this morning but all that rain we got yesterday has made for fog you could cut with a knife. Visibility isn't terribly impacted but man is it muggy out. Working again in the shed and since it's very well ventilated with zero insulation, I'm in the thick of it, luckily I've got a gross old, very comfortable chair to kick my feet up when taking a break.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, 24 cloudy degrees outside..with a dusting of the White Crap…just enough to make things a bit slick…

Good day to just sit around the house….


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 21 out this morning and will climb to 27. Should be a nice day considering the cold but snow will be moving in tonight. We're expecting 4 - 6 inches of snow. But the good thing is, it will melt away soon. We are about 20" over our normal snow amount for the year. I guess that's good.

I finished my Urn project finally. It was tough going out in the shop. I don't know why it's so hard going out there. I keep saying it because of my wife, but I don't know. Some lady stopped by the other day and wanted me to make her a rolling butler for her house and I told her no. She got upset with me about it. I've just lost that feeling.

*Burly Bob*, I can't wait to get some reports on your bench.

Well that's all for now. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late morning gang,

Well…..We've had an abundance of different weather patterns for the last couple of days.

Rain, freezing rain, ice, snow, then it quits, then starts over again. Right now we are covered in ice.

As I look out the den window now it looks like snow, but it's hard to tell. Maybe ice, or whatever….!!!

Nope…..now it's sleeting. The low was 20 this a.m., and supposed to hit 30…I'm not sure about that….!!

This mess is supposed to move out of here later today, but who knows? It may decide to stick around…!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

White dust outside and sunny. It won't last long. We are headed back above freezing to stay ) Too bad onshore flow, clouds and rain take over the next week ;((

*Don* I have noticed changes in life have affected me in unpredictable and surprising ways.


----------



## MrRon

Presently 75° in Vancleave, Ms.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rick* Did you see the post about my SIL back being fixed after 25 years of living hell?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold mostly sunny day in SW desert. 
Started with 33° low. Have 54° & 40% RH making for good bone chill this afternoon.

Cold front dropped 1/2-3/4" inch of rain across town. Only 1/2" at Klutz Zoo.
High mountain towns to NE of Phoenix reported up to 10" of snow.

+1 Sad day for Ukraine. World wide suffering is inevitable, so be ready for it. 
Everyone loses in war, except the rich capitalists. (︶︿︶)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah Don, I'm getting amped up to start it. Almost done with the boxes. Glued in he splines this afternoon. Tomorrow I'll separate them, start the wood burning the lids and varnishing the bottoms.

I had to go to the doctor the other day for a blood. Got the results\, some test for the kidneys didn't come back very well and the A1C is 10.4. Doctor is putting me some other drug and I get to go back on that no carb diet. Also looks like I need to drop a bunch of weight. This is gonna be fun…not!


----------



## MSquared

Crept up to 70+, mostly clear yesterday …... low 40's today, cloudy….. Snow and sleet/ice late through night….rain in the 40's tomorrow. Long Island weather! ( I call it that because we do have extremes, but I know many areas get similar.)


----------



## bandit571

Freezing rain at the moment….may turn into that white crap later….good night to just sit at home…


----------



## Firewood

Made it to 87° and clear today with DP in the mid 60's. Tomorrow looks to be the same but maybe a bit cooler.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little snow on the ground this morning. Really not enough to worry about. It was pretty much gone by 3pm.
It's 11 degrees right now and headed even lower around 5 tonight. NOAA and weather channel say we get some snow middle of next week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as always.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleet yesterday and the day before, but I think spring is coming this week.
I'm very saddened about Ukraine. My great grandparents, Petro and Toklia Lesiw, left Ukraine just before WW1 for their own safety and their son, my great uncle Anton. My great aunt used to go visit relatives in Ukraine, but she has passed away and no one else kept in touch with our family over there. I have no way of ever finding them again, but I am worried for them.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold this morning at 21 and will only make it to 23 today. We got our snow last night but the 6" of snow turned into 3" maybe 4" and it's the light fluffy stuff. It will be gone in a few days when it gets into the 30's.

Welcome *Mr. Ron* to our little weather watcher thread. We can always use more people on here. I hope you enjoy your stay.

*Burly Bob*, take good care of your sugar. 10.4 is getting up there. My doctor put me on Ozempic and I lost 30 lbs. and it has stayed off. Good Luck my friend.

I don't have much to say today so I'm outta here. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Layer of thick ice, and then a "frosting" of snow on top of it….29 mostly cloudy degrees outside…I'm staying inside, today…


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to -1 here at my house and 0 at the airport. It has now warmed up to a very comfortable 7.

I'm getting ready to start wood burning 2 box lids. Just putting names on them for my brother and a good friend.

Only 3 more days till my Roubo lumber arrives.


----------



## bigblockyeti

45° with a dense fog advisory at the bus stop this morning. Should see 70° some time this afternoon. Darn muggy out still and I'm working out in the shed again trying to haul as much as I can from the stuffed garage for a little more floor space. It's mentally wearing me out trying to make this safe, efficient and quiet when the door is closed (slammed by kids) as I can't stand hearing everything clanging around sounding like it's getting ready to all fall in the floor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps running 22 to 48° F. One more frozen night then onshore flow brings sprinkles and 40s and 50s for the next week.

Welcome aboard *Mr. Ron* Looks like you posted a minute before my last while I was typing )

Sorry about your relatives in Ukraine, *Bill.*

Putin rebuilding the Soviet Union by force. The feds announcing they will not deliver any water to farmers in the San Joaquin Valley this year because of the drought when ¼ of the vegetables in the US are raised there. My cousin in farming told me farmers along the border in Texas are plowing lettuce fields under because too many illegals pooping there have contaminated them. Climate change setting conditions for wildfires in the west. WA in the 90s burned an average of 90,000 acres. Today we are approaching 900,000 acres annually. The west side used to be fireproof, today we have 40% of the fires. CA sets new records every year ;(( Add the crime wave, Covid, flooding, tornadoes, and bigger hurricanes with the warmer atmosphere it is beginning to look like we are headed into Dark Ages II ;(((


----------



## bandit571

24 mostly cloudy degrees outside….had a Fat cloud go over..and dropped it's "payload" of snow flurries….then moved on.

"There's a Bad Moon on the rise"......


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ordered a Byrd helical head for my powermatic jointer from Holbren in October. It still hasn't shipped. I ordered a helical head from a company in Canada called Sheartak for my dewalt planer about 6 days ago. It shipped today.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's still 81° after hitting a high of 86 this afternoon. Sun was shining all day and dew points were in the low to mid 60's.

We had our old neighbors from Waukesha stop by for the afternoon. We had a really nice visit with them. Weather was perfect for a golf cart ride and an outdoor lunch.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Putin is a certifiable madman! No water to farmers here in the US is a sin!!! We should grow our own damn wheat again! Screw Russia! There is a dire need for a robust agriculture and ocean conservation. Among many other topics, obviously.


----------



## MSquared

And now the weather….. Cleared out and remains so. Cold. Not really an 'Artic Blast', but some wind gusts make it feel like it at moments! 
I know from real cold and real hot. Did it for decades. No more! Did extreme early 'mornings' . Which start at Midnight out in the elements. No more! Retired. Have enough in the house for meals always. If I wake up and it's nasty out there, I get back under the covers for a while. The Mr.'s understands and never gripes about it. She is well aware.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, We just finished a WW Arctic Blast but it only got down to 20 ) Kind of a joke for those with real Arctic Blasts, eh? Night, night, sleep tight.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, the dr. put me on Glipizide. You got any experience with it. The wife told me all the side effect it might have. I'm not sure how I'm going to like this stuff. This other stuff gave me intestinal Jihad. This new stuff sounds like it could really take me for a spin.

It warmed up today and might hit the low 30's and the snow pack is decreasing. It's definitely going to be a real dry summer.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ya….4 parts are out of the clamps..and 4 more are in the clamps…about 1 hour IN the shop…also have Laundry Detail, today….

Needed to get off this right leg for a bit….

Honey-do list for today…I needed the drill and a box of screws brought up from the shop, as the Boss wants a picture hung up…..we'll see..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

It was a chilly start for today's weather. It was 23 at coffee time, with plenty of clabber, and it's still around. Prolly will be for the rest of the day. The high is to get to 39, and it's 36 now, so it might make it. The bad weather is out of here, hopefully for a good while. Some folks lost power here in the Ozarks and mountain regions, but we lucked out and never lost power. The long range forecast is for lows in the 20's and 30's, and the highs in the low to mid 60's, and a few 70's. The next round of rain comes about next Saturday--Monday….!!

Guys…..remember the rules on our thread, please…...no politics or religion. We want to keep it out of our thread. We discuss woodworking, show projects,, and any other subject we want to talk about, except those two….!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

47 up from 28 and it was sunny but onshore flow has blocked Ol' Sol right on schedule.

*BBob* No experience with Glipizide. If you google side effects and find Mayo Clinic they will have the most extensive side effect info online that I have found. Unfortunately, I do have too much experience with rare side effects ;(( Pay attention to any slight change. The Topamax Disaster was documented by the Germans in slightly less than 1% of patients a decade before the doctor double-dosed me and would not believe my wife telling him about my problems. Finally, it took our kids 24 hours to research Topamax's side effects. They convinced me to take myself off. Doctors will not admit any long-term effects happen. They say it is out of your system in 2 weeks.

The Topamax Disaster destroyed 2 or 3 productive years. Attorneys told me since I survived and was recovering to just get on with my life and forget it. There are no doctors in this state that will diagnose or admit Topamax did what it did to me. The retention fee was $400,000 and it may not be enough. They need to bring expert witnesses from out of state because no doctors here will diagnose or admit the issues.

I thought I had a minor change in migraines because the first thing that happened was a slight increase in frequency. Migraines frequently change. My current disability is a rare side effect in 1% of patients according to the Mayo Clinic info. I should have made the association between the med and the initial warning, the migraine change ;(( I have spent the last year in PT for my shoulder injury caused by falls due to the side effect. Plus a lot of appointments and tests to diagnose the problems. They will not admit is the cause is a long-term or permanent side effect. It took 3.5 years for me to recover my ability to type on this keyboard and write a coherent sentence! One neurologist did finally admit the damages are probably permeant after a decade ;((

I have lost over 40 pounds in the last year and a half. A side effect of the opioid they prescribed to reduce migraine pain enough to sense small changes in pain levels so I could discover the triggers was weight gain. I gained about 50 pounds on it. I thought it would go away when I was done with it. Only about 10 pounds went away ;(( That was the opposite of Topamax. I lost 15% of my body weight in 6 months on Topamax. The weight came back within a couple of months when I took myself off. I saw a dietician about losing weight but did not lose much. I finally just quit eating as much food and continued watching carbs and glucose. My belly has shrunk two ways; I get full eating less than half of what I used to and the measurement around my waist is shrinking )

Good luck! Be aware of any minor changes.


----------



## bandit571

Clouds are trying to break up…26 degrees outside. Sunshine isn't doing much good.

While on Laundry Detail, today, 









1st batch is out of the clamps, cleaned up, squared up..and all the same height…









Cut and fit 8 sticks to make up Batch #2…lots of jointing going on..until…









Batch #2 is now in the clamps…and the washing is currently in the dryer…and I'm sitting here picking dried glue off of me fingers. Seems glue ALWAYS dries faster on fingers, than it does on wood?


----------



## Firewood

We topped out at 87° today, which makes it a carbon copy of yesterday.

Leaves are falling like big brown snowflakes. I finally gave in and picked up a leaf blower. Sure makes it easier cleaning up. Doesn't do too much on the lawn though. Only because they planted myrtle ground cover on it. The leaves sure nestle in there pretty fast. I gotta remember it's just a rental.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

You all remember I told you I wrote a letter to DawsonBob. Well it got returned to me today as being unable to locate addressee. Wherever he is I hope he's doing well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

He had health problems didn't he? I hope he's just moved into a place where he can live comfortably instead of the alternative.

Mike, I've often found that a rental is a better way to go before committing to buying something else. You get a chance to see if it's the right tool for the job. I've also found I'm a sucker for a good deal and I love bringing small engines back to life so instead of renting a chipper shredder (10hp) that I need once a year for $60, I bought one in rough shape for $50 and bought a new carburetor for $17. I runs great and will chew up anything I can fit down the chute but it takes up a bunch of room in my shed.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The clouds are beginning to break up and the sun is starting to shine. However, the temp is still a little lower than what I like at 32 and will move up one notch to 33 today. Just enough to melt off the snow. The wind will pick up today and that will help the snow go away.

*Burly Bob*, I've been on Glipizide for a while now and it hasn't bothered me. But, don't take my word for it. Everybody is different. I also take metforman 3 times a day. I want to get off that crap and it looks like the only way to do that is to loose more weight. The only thing I can honestly say is, take the drug and see what it does. You have to get your sugar under control and lay off the white bread and donuts. I know what you cops love, donuts. LOL

I'm supposed to have some family come over today. I'm kinda excited for that. I miss someone being around me all the time. All I have is my little Yorkie to keep me company and she's a Pain in the Arse most of the time except when she sleeps. Sounds like a kid doesn't it?









Well gang, I need to do a little house work before company comes over. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Between all this sunshine, and temps at 33 degrees…..all the ice is dropping off of eaves, and trees…..not really safe to walk outside, right now….without a hardhat on. Ice "cubes" are dropping so hard, they bounce back up a foot…

Has just enough of a breeze, to really shake the trees….sounding almost like hail coming down…


----------



## BurlyBob

A very little snow over night, not much to brag about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, will be in the 50s. Our snowpack is normal level be they say it is a quick melt pack ;( Flooding and minium reserves for summer.

I hope DBob is in good hands.

*Yeti* You must have better rental places than we do. Most everything I have ever rented except manlifts has needed repair ;((


----------



## MSquared

Renting before buying reminds me of post I saw on a neighborhood forum (Nextdoor) that's in most areas ofthe US. My BIL in Texas turned me on to it. Sometimes helpful for recos for Plumbers, Carpenters, Handimen,etc. Sometimes from ridiculous griping and political viewpoints, bleh! Useless informatio and pure idiocy. My snarky self likes to reply to these dimwits. )
A newcomer to L.I., she was griping about 'all the airplanes making noise so close to'
her multi-million dollar home in a very pricey North Shore ( The Gold Coast) area. Private Police force, quiet sanitation workers, roads kept comfy and pristine, etc.. I asked her if she had spent any time in the area or she just want her address there? She said they didn't spend any time prior to buying. I suggested looking at a map or checking out Flightaware and looking at the somany airports in the vicinity and thrat she would be in the flight pattern …. landings mainly… Of major airport ahead of time may have changed her mind!! Dimwit!! 
LI is called 'The Cradle of Aviation'. It's no lie. Started just after the Wright Brothers! Many of their planes were built and flew here. It's also called 'Lawn Guy Land'. I can be pretty sure the dimwit doesn't lpant here own flowers, etc. (My nails, my hair, I may get a little sweaty! Ick!!) Sheesh!
Sorry for the rant. Just had to!

*Mike* - I'm sure you're level-headed!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Yeti* You must have better rental places than we do. Most everything I have ever rented except manlifts has needed repair ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I worked at the best rental place ever in high school. It was family owned and had alot of stuff contractors and homeowners alike might need only occasionally. The biggest thing we had was an 18hp gas powered trencher, everything else was smaller. I learned alot about caring for and maintaining small power equipment. I also unlearned much I had learned from grandpa, he owned a golf course but they typically beat the crap out of pretty expensive stuff, to the point of wasting big $$ on repairs and replacement. It didn't pay diddly squat but I was very in my element and got to take home anything I wanted (provided it wasn't reserved) free of charge.

All I have an inclining to rent these days is a tractor, skid steer or dump trailer, all of which I'd buy right now if I could justify the significant expense and I had somewhere to store them.

For the past 20+ years, if I want/need something, I'll first start looking for something broken online, buy it, fix it, use it then sell it for a profit. I realize this isn't normal and most don't have a desire to tear into something to this depth and still end up owning it


----------



## bandit571

38 clear, bright and sunny degrees outside…..back porch looks like someone had dumped a big bag of ice….Ice cubes all over the place….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grandpa and an uncle farmed 1/2 mile west of us. A sister married a guy she was advised not too ))) They farmed the place adjacent to us going south. The sister's husband borrowed machinery from all of the relatives. He never brought it back and he always damaged it. One day I was at my gpa and uncle's place to the west. The one from the south came to get a piece of equipment that operated with a power take-off (PTO) from the tractor. The drawbar was not extended far enough. When he turned the tractor pulling it he bent the PTO connection. He broke that piece of equipment before he even used it!

I thought about renting a tractor with a trailer to haul it to move dirt at the Tree Farm to make the camping area larger. The closest place to rent it was 2.5 hour round trip. Their Sunday afternoon hours limited me to half a day's use plus the shortened day on Saturday. I just bought a tractor with a loader.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Gorgeous day in Phoenix east valley. Sunny 71° & 12% RH this afternoon. 
Started with a 47° low.

Supposed to reach 88° this week? Time to wear short pants again.

My face paralysis is diminishing significantly after a week of drama. Can almost pucker my lips again, and numb cheek is mostly gone. Left eye is still droopy. Wearing a patch avoids tears watching TV or PC display. Still accidentally bite my tongue when cursing at TV. Karma can be a cruel wench.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz* - Good on 'ya! Hope it fades fast…

Speaking of 'cruel wenches'---

How about all join in for a collective* 'F&@% You' *to Putin ??!!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Count me in Marty.

Started varnishing the boxes. I made a box for some marking knives and for my scroll saw blades. I'm kicking the idea around wood burn those boxes with it's contents. I'll decide tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

My bench lumber gets here today and i can't wait to see in my garage.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here it is coming home.








Here it is tucked away for the night.


----------



## bandit571

How long will you let it sit there, to get used to YOUR garage?

Be a good time to work up a cut list…maybe a little rough layout….


----------



## BurlyBob

This wood came from Boise so it shouldn't take to long to settle in. I've got the plans from Benchcrafted and Matt Estela. I'm thinking that tomorrow I'm going to sort thru this stack and see what will work for each component. Seeing as I'm retired, I've got nothing but time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Water World lived up to its name today. I have 3.40" in my station with 4 hours to go! I might beat the 3.41 inches from Nov. 20, 1959 in the next few minutes? The atmospheric river is overflowing its banks ;(( The Chehalis River is in flood stage. Yesterday was 1.29". The weather girl said we had 3 storms coming. Looks like one to me, continuous rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain,! The atmospheric river is overflowing its banks ;(( The Chehalis River is in flood stage. Looks like the in-laws will be in trouble the second time this winter ;((

The top 5 wettest February days on record in Seattle.

1. 3.06" 2/8/1996
2. 2.98" 2/9/1951
3. 2.58" 2/7/1955
4. 2.28" 2/7/1945
5. 2.23" 2/27/1972

Oct. 20, 2003, was the wettest day in the city's history. 5.02 inches of rain was measured in the gauge at Sea-Tac Airport, shattering the previous daily rainfall record of 3.41 inches from Nov. 20, 1959.

21 inches of heavy wet snow closed Snoqualmie Pass and I-90 last night due to avalanche danger. First time I remember the west side closing because of avalanche danger.

A Methow Valley resident and volunteer firefighter who watched as the Cedar Creek and Cub Creek fires combined to burn more than 125,000 acres in the summer of 2021. The Loup Loup Ski Bowl, which has been around since 1958, this snow season has been nothing short of horrific. The Bowl, fifteen minutes outside Twisp, advertises it gets 150" of snow a year. This season, there has only been one-third of that. The Methow Trails is the largest Nordic system in America. It's a pristine, groomed, outdoor wonderland that has been the training grounds for dozens of elite athletes including Olympic Nordic athletes.

The pass being closed more than I ever remember in the last 50 years due to heavy snow, the warmest February ever threatening business viability in the Methow Valley, WA burning 900,000 acres a year instead of the 90,000 a couple of decades ago, and 40% of those fires being in Western WA which was nearly fireproof a decade ago it looks like we are included in the 40% of the world's population threatened by climate changing ;((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Fat Tuesday!

Woke up with a craving for pancakes, so it must be National Pancake Day!

Dark, starry, mild 48° low this very early morning. 
Heading for high of 83°.

*Bob* Nice looking #1 grade lumber stack. It looks to have been straight edged and planed both sides? That will save a lot of work. Color me jelly. Making my first serious hand tool bench was a lot of fun, and unlike projects for others; the enjoyment never stops till you or the bench leaves your work shop! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. It's 54° and cloudy. Dew point ~50°. Yesterday was cooler - only made it to about 70. We didn't get any of the rain they said might come our way. Today will be mid 70's and dry.

*BBob* - Nice stack of lumber. S3S is I nice start. The ash I used for my bench was rough all the way around. Enjoy the build.

Woke up in the middle of the night with another UTI. Ugh! Off to urgicare this morning. I hate it when that happens.

Stay safe and be happy everyone - or is it pee happy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our rain gauge caught 3.63" by midnight. 2nd place in the record department. Drier today, only 1/4" so far.


----------



## bandit571

Partly cloudy this morning…39 degrees right now….no rain until next weekend….


----------



## BurlyBob

Just a little sprinkle overnight. Not enough to register. It's up to 42 so far. If the sun comes out it could hit 50.

Headed out to the garage to do some planning. I've also got to rearrange things and sticker that lumber.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gents,

Plenty of sun this morning and afternoon. No clabber. It was 34 for a low, and now it's 71…..Wow..!!

The high today will get up to 76….Wow…..!! Mid to low 70's for the rest of the week…No rain in sight…!

BurrlyBob….That's a good stack of timber. I think you should let it "climatize" in your shop for 3-4 weeks…NOT

That's going to be one "beefy" bench when you are done…..!Have fun , bud, and keep us posted on progress.


----------



## BurlyBob

I restacked all that lumber on the floor and stickered it. Let me tell you my back and shoulders are feeling it. I had to halfway stack in under the boat trailer. This old fat fart doesn't twist and bend like he did 20+ years ago! I'm thinking it's a good thing I didn't leave all that lumber on the sawhorses. I could tell that it had started to sag between the horses. Last thing I need is a bunch of bent lumber.

I'm doing a little wood burning and some varnishing on some boxes this afternoon. Just going to take it easy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Snow pack is down to 83% of average. It's getting more depressing with everyday.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Had to go to town this morning to pay property taxes (actually I'm property tax exempt….I just pay for the vol. fire depart. to help pay for fire equipment, etc. )....taxes are due on March 1st---October…(?). Man what a cluster [email protected]^*.. People standing in line plum out the door….Time I got in, my back was hurting sooo bad didn't know if I could make it back to the truck…But…..I made it, taxes are paid, and good to go for another year. I'm also exempt form personal property taxes (being a disabled vet w/ 100% disability). Been that way for over 40 years+. No brag, just fact…...!!!

The weather: The low was 40 at coffee time. Plenty of sun, and no clabber. It's now 77 on it's way up to 81.
The rest of the week it will be in the low to mid 70's, and looks like Sunday and Monday will be rain. That's all.


----------



## Firewood

Today's high was 80° with clear skies and dew points in the mid 30's. Postcard weather. Looks to be similar tomorrow.

I've been searching for my rivet gun but can't seem to find it anywhere. Grrr! It's possible I left it behind with my son or B-I-L, but they haven't seen it either. So that'll be the first tool I'll go out and buy only to end up with two of them at some point in the future.

*Rick* - Good for you getting a break on your taxes, although the reasoning is bitter sweet.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Weather is still a roller-coaster here. Nice, sunny then drops +,- 30-40 deg's, cloudy, presip day by day. The overnight fresh air turns into an unwelcome cold blast overnight in the bedroom. I watch the weather, have my coffee and stick my nose out the door, then decide what I'm gonna do!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mudslides blocking roads. The price of an atmospheric river ) Only a half-inch today. Topped out at 52°



> I ve been searching for my rivet gun but can t seem to find it anywhere. Grrr! It s possible I left it behind with my son or B-I-L, but they haven t seen it either. So that ll be the first tool I ll go out and buy only to end up with two of them at some point in the future.
> 
> - Firewood


I hate it when that happens. The old one will reveal it self as soon as it is too late to return the new one


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got to 76° yesterday and headed to 80° later today. Humidity isn't too bad and less than 10% chance of rain for the next 5 days so I can actually get some work done outside.


----------



## bandit571

Warmed up to 30 cloudy degrees outside…patch of blue sky goes by, now and then…doesn't seem to stick around much…

Hmmm, do I run to the store for the Boss, or hide out in the shop? Hmmmm….


----------



## BurlyBob

Low to mid 40's here and a chance of rain. I wish it was snow.

Just doing some varnishing, followed by more planning for the bench build.


----------



## bandit571

Boss wanted to go to the store…maybe after Supper, I might get to the shop?

33 partly cloudy degrees outside, with a stiff breeze…March weather.


----------



## MSquared

1 vote for shop!

Plus, I shop early (not likely much being retired and 'don't do mornings anymore') The dimwits don't shop late. They seem to like crowds and buy massive amounts. I spread it out…..


----------



## bandit571

Guess who won…ok, maybe later, after Supper, I might get to the shop.

Honey-do task…fix a table lamp…done…tried a Super Glue fix…have 4 fingers with dried super glue on them…didn't work for the two metal parts…Took a ball peen hammer and an old worn out socket…part is NOW fixed. lamp shade also needed fixed…metal spokes need "re-aligned"....

That task is NOW done….other than peeling dried glue OFF of me fingers.


----------



## Firewood

It's starting out a bit cool this morning at 50° and calm. Yesterday we topped out at 84 sunny degrees. Today looks like it'll get to 86°. Still no rain in the forecast until next week.

Spent yesterday afternoon in the shop finishing the assembly of the floating shelves. It went pretty well. My part is done. I won't be around when he goes to install them at the clients house.

We've had some pretty bad wrecks on I95 near Orlando. They finally got the road open this morning - 24 hours after the wrecks. They are blaming them on super fog. They said you couldn't even see a foot in front of you.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to hit 40 this afternoon. It's 9:45am and already 37.

Time for me to get in the shop and something accomplished.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Friday!

Sunny, very windy, 70° & 20% RH in Phoenix east valley just before lunch.
Heading for high of 71°?
Forecast shows clouds moving in this afternoon, and 40% chance of rain after dinner tonight.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm pretty much finished with the box series. Just have to put them together.

Headed to see the grandsons tomorrow. I loaded my old Atlas band Saw in the back of the PU. I got a little help from my neighbor. The light came on as we were trying to figure a way to pick it up and lay it in the back of the PU. AS I tipped it back, my neighbor put a 4×4 under the front. I tipped it forward and he slid another under the back. We kept doing this till we got it high enough to tip it on to the tail gate. Laid it flat on a piece of cardboard and slid it into the bed.
Super easy and quick. Getting rid of it sure opens up some usable space in my garage.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Snow pack is down to 83% of average. It s getting more depressing with everyday.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Maybe these photos will make you feel better.

https://snowbrains.com/top-snowfall-events-history/


----------



## BurlyBob

AG, I'd love to have even just 5% of that. It's going to be a real bad drought year here. As if we have not had enough drought years of late. At 83% of average, it's a long way till August 1st! Need I say more?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In Montana ranchers in the 1880s let their cattle roam the range year-round. There was a blizzard year that convinced them to raise hay and round up the herd for wintering. Tey found carcasses 60 feet up in trees after the nasty winter!

The weekend is looking good. Ol' Sol is coming out )


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AG, I d love to have even just 5% of that. It s going to be a real bad drought year here. As if we have not had enough drought years of late. At 83% of average, it s a long way till August 1st! Need I say more?
> 
> - BurlyBob


We are supposed to get 6 inches of new snow tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yesterday in WW a few miles south )


----------



## bandit571

Partly sunny 44 degrees this morning…might get up to 70s this afternoon…

Morning to ya..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started with clouds and gray at sunrise, but sun is poking through as last night's storm dissipates.
Have 52° & 65% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning.
Parts of east valley received up to 1/2" of rain, but rain missed the Klutz zoo entirely. 
Flagstaff and mountain areas to north got couple inches of snow. 
Expecting high of 69° today?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

61 SUNNY degrees outside..with a breeze out of the South.

Almost too nice of a day to just sit around the house….


----------



## Firewood

It's 80° and partly cloudy with a pretty good breeze. DP is at 59°. May get to 87 today.

Noise level is high as the neighbor has been running his pressure washer for the last hour. I think he spent more on gas than it would have cost him to just go to Wally World and buy two new [email protected] poly chairs.

WWBob - Nice rainbow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

*Mike* - You're right. That's the mindset of some people. Burn fuel, spend a lot of time and aggravation, bust some knuckles, cus so loud the neighbors call the cops, etc.. ( Hmmm….. seems familiar!) Then the afterthought occurs to you, 'I shoulda just got new ones'! I hate throwing things out, but I purge a whole bunch more these days.
I've found a solution for lost souls like myself! "Freecycle' or 'Trash nothing' (they're the same here)a national website w/local forums where you post some item(s) you no longer want/need and offer for pickup to someone else. Got it from my BIL in Texas. I've let go of a good deal of large and small items of whatever, futons, appliances, craft items, etc.. Works great and no hassle trying to sell.


----------



## Firewood

Marty - I've heard of those sights but have not used one. Here at OTOW, it's a bit different. There's a lot that makes it to Goodwill, etc, but given this is God's waiting room, it's not surprising to hear another soul's number was called. When that happens and the kids come to clean out the house, much of it ends up in the big luggers at the trash collection points. And there are plenty of opportunists who seem to have made a second career perched by the dumpsters waiting for the next load to come rolling in. Kind of amusing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps running 35 to 50° F. More of the same tomorrow ) Cascades snowpack is starting to slip below normal too. ;((

*Mike* Dumpster diving never looked enticing to me either ) That might be a primary career in this day and age. I see lots of panhandlers and everyone is begging for help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's starting to be warm here, but they are saying it will be cold and nasty next weekend. Seems about right…Liam has a soccer tournament all weekend. He had a game yesterday. The wind was steady at about 25 mph and gusting to 35. Needless to say the ball tended to stay at one end.

This past week I installed my helical heads in my jointer and planer. Now I need a project to test them out.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 40's and blue skies. I decided to stay home from church today. Guess I'm trying to re-coop from yesterday in Boise with the grandsons. Those little guys are non stop.

I'm getting the garage ready to start on 'Brusier', my Roubo bench.


----------



## bandit571

66 cloudy, WINDY degrees outside…acting like it wants to blow something up…Thunderstorms, maybe?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, that's a fantastic photo. Just came in to make a pit stop almost got blown down the street. This wind is really howling!


----------



## bandit571

20mph SUSTAINED winds here…with the usual gusts going on…yep, it be March outside

Has cooled off to 63 cloudy degrees…


----------



## MSquared

Past few days, not much wind. T-Storms on the way and they will start up again prior for sure! Enjoying much higher temps for the moment. Arctic and Lake Effect winds have shifted to Southern winds. Nice!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cool down in Phoenix today. It's only 60° this afternoon.
Hazy high clouds, breezy, with lots of sunshine.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## JrneedzMoreClamps

37 here in Michigan just warm enough to test my stucco coating in the basement so far no no leaks


----------



## Firewood

It's just about bedtime and it's still 74° with just a hint of a breeze. The couple of crickets chirping out here are all the noise I can hear. Today got to 86 with clear skies and winds gusting to 20 mph.

*JMC* - Welcome to our version of the Weather Channel. I checked out your home page. I think that's the first swimming pool I've seen on a project page. Well done.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

45 mostly cloudy degrees outside…Thunder storms stay way to the south of here…plenty of wind, though…almost as much hot air today as down in Washington DC….yep, that windy…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It was sleeting out this morning and now it's raining. It's supposed to turn to snow sometime today. We're expecting up to 4" of the white stuff. I hope not. Then another possible snow storm later this week. When is spring gonna get here. It was was pretty warm in the morning at 50 then cooled down to the 30's this morning. The wind was blowing yesterday. The clocked one gust north of here at 67 MPH.

Just heard about the tornado's in Northern Arkansas yesterday. I hope Rick come out of unscathed.

*Jrneezmoreclamps*, Boy if you stay with us, we're gonna have to shorten that handle a bit. But, we are glad with with us today and we welcome you to our thread.

*FF Bill*, I hope you had a nice birthday Bill.

Well that's all for now folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got a busy day ahead of me. Getting the boat and bench lumber out of the garage then putting the bench lumber back in the garage. I've got my out feed table moved so 'Stick in the Mud' can sew up a seam on my boat cover.
After that's all done I get to rearrange my garage back to summer time usefulness.

It's a good day to do all of this as it's partly sunny and should hit the mid to upper 40's.


----------



## bandit571

45 rainy assed degrees outside…Boss has errands she wants run…and, it is a Monday….maybe I can just take a nap in the car…


----------



## BurlyBob

You all remember that bathroom vanity job that took me forever. Well this is a photo my friend sent to me after the counter top was installed. I guess my friends has caught his wife in there just lovingly stroking it, a time or two. Honestly I can't believe that I made anything that nice looking.










Guess I got lucky.


----------



## MSquared

*BBob *- Um,... That's great!...... Nice work on the vanity too, by the way! )


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute, what was she stroking?


----------



## MSquared

*BBY * - If one reads 'between the lines', it may have been somewhat 'suggestive' of other things I was alluding to that. In a more 'gentile' manner.. I didn't want to 'off end' anyone. But, now that the 'cat's out of the bag', so to speak, thanks to you, .......


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and 50 today  Changes tomorrow ;((

*Jrneezmoreclamps* Welcome aboard!

Glad you have happy campers *BBob* It certainly looks awesome from here


----------



## BurlyBob

We're suppose to get a little snow today. I'm sure it won't be enough to get us thru the summer.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Another chilly start to today's weather pattern. The low was 30 at coffee time, and I went to the sun room to enjoy the morning while having my first cup….It was/ is purdy well clabbered over w/ heavy clouds looming. The high is predicted to get to 48-49, depending on where you live in the state. Here in the mountains it might make it…..!! We are in the weather pattern for early spring, but have winter conditions, sometimes…..SNOW is predicted for Friday and Friday night. A 90% chance is given…...!! Other than this, not much happening around the old homestead…...But we had a Tornado warning last Sunday night, but we come out unscathed here.

MIke…. We came out ok here, but a tornado was too close for comfort. A tornado was sighted over Bull Shoals lake about a oood rock's throw from our house…lot of rain, lightening, and thunder, and a little too close for comfort. We live about 10 miles form the Missouri border, which is known as north central Arkansas.

Well gang, it won't be long until we hit the 13,000 mark on our thread. When we do, including the first half, we should hit about 23-24,000 post since I started this thread in 2015..!! That says an awful lot about you guys, and how dedicated you have been to our weather thread…..!!

BurlyBob…..That was some beautiful work on the vanity and boxes you posted. Congrats on making the Top 3…..As usual, your work is clean and impressing…...!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Appreciate that Rick.

I may have to call it a day. My back is just killing me! Guess moving that lumber and boat yesterday did a number on me.


----------



## MSquared

*Bbob* - Literally feel your pain on the back issue. Add in lower legs/feet and hands and you have my trifecta!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sprinkles returned right on schedule, 38 to 48 here today.

Yesterday I stopped at the O'Reilly auto parts store. They had a plywood window. Plywood for windows is becoming popular here. A couple of days ago Harbor Freight has a new one and so did the Post Office last time I drove past it.

Hopefully, I will recover enough to get sore muscles someday ;((


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The last two days have been in the upper 80's with a mix of sun and rain. The rain is welcome as it's been pretty dry lately. There is a cool down coming this weekend.

*BBob* - Vanity looks good. Nicely done.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* The upper 80's in early March = how many hundreds in August? ;( This sounds a bit scary, eh?


----------



## Firewood

*WWBob* - The average temp for Ocala in March is 79°. The hottest month is July where the average is 92°. The hottest weather temperature ever officially recorded in Ocala is 105° which occurred on June 8, 1933 and June 4, 1985.

And for those keeping score, the coldest weather temperature ever officially recorded in Ocala, Florida is 11° which occurred on January 13, 1981.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to cold 38° morning at 6:30am.
High was 64° and 15% RH this sunny afternoon.

Having a bad 'senior moment' day:

Drove wife, oldest son, and couple of his friends to the airport early this morning for college spring break trip. 
They are visiting daughter recently moved to NY city, and each is hauling out an extra suit case with her spring & summer clothes/shoes for her relocation. Luckily, I get to stay home to watch youngest son still in school and take care of wife's rescue mutts.

On way to airport at 7am got pulled over for expired registration. Seems it expired back in July of 2021 and didn't notice? Guess that is what happens when you only leave the house once every 1-3 weeks? Last drive trip was to Doc appt as follow up to ER visit a week ago?

Turns out wife had gone online, stopped the paper notices, changed my email to HER email; thinking email is always perfect? CARP! 
Wife drove Yukon back and forth to Scottsdale an hour away, 3 times last week; plus drove it south 3 hours one way to visit her Dad last weekend. Why didn't they stop HER? :-(
Enough bitching, 
Got emissions re-certified at empty testing station on way home at 8am, and paid the registration online by 8:30am. If I hadn't needed emissions, could have just paid renewal fee online with nice police officer standing next to vehicle and avoided a $625 citation. Ouch.

Adrenalin filled morning made me tired. Needed a nap by 9:30am. :-( 
Woke up at 6:30 something as rescue mutts were begging ME for food like they do at same time every 12 hours. Sun was fading and brain decided it was 6:30am. Had some eggs for breakfast. Then it got dark, and I thought we had storms in area? Check weather station panel, weather thread, and weather online; realized it's not morning, BUT after 7 PM in the evening? :-( I am a confused Klutz today.

Think I will go back to bed, and pray for better day in Klutz zoo tomorrow.

May you have better day than this Klutz!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> The average temp for Ocala in March is 79°. The hottest month is July where the average is 92°. The hottest weather temperature ever officially recorded in Ocala is 105° which occurred on June 8, 1933 and - Firewood


Yeah, But you have that nasty stuff you have to cut with a knife, think it's called: 
HUMIDITY


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz* - You can sleep for a stretch like that, do a few chores, then go back to hit the hay for the night?! Not I! I envy that! I've been insomnia-riddled since I was a kid. I have to be completely exhausted to crash out and sleep soundly.


----------



## Firewood

It's 71° at wake up time. Looks like 83 and chance of storms today.

CaptK - Years ago I went online to renew my registration but Wisconsin's POS system wasn't working AGAIN so I set it aside to take to DMV since I had to go there anyway for new title. And there it sat for 4 months. DOH! My fine was only $230.

Yeah, the humidity is definitely a factor here. I haven't been here long enough to experience the full force of it, so stay tuned for further updates. 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Got emissions re-certified at empty testing station on way home at 8am, and paid the registration online by 8:30am. If I hadn t needed emissions, could have just paid renewal fee online with nice police officer standing next to vehicle and avoided a $625 citation. Ouch.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Officer still nicked you for $625? I'm surprised they didn't defer it and give you ~72 hours or some predetermined time limit to submit or email proof you have the registration all squared away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Supposed to be 53 today with possible showers tonight. As Rick said, snow is likely on Friday. We could see 2-4" here, but it should be sloppy and not too much of an issue on the roads. Though they are saying Friday night will get down to 11°.

Mike, I'm surprised at your record high. It's been hotter than that here in MO.


----------



## bandit571

31 degrees outside….next question…









Who ordered this crap? 4 days after it had hit 71 degrees around here?









And wake up to this this morning?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Brrrrr….
Dogs woke me up this morning to find clear skies and 37° in SW desert. 
Feels like 31°, double brrr…..
Forecast shows 71° for high, but hourly forecast stops at 67°; which is more believable with cold starting point.

The forecast the rest of week, reminds me of a typical March Blizzard with all wind and snow? 
Good Luck to those folks in Midwest states!

*Yeti* I begged officer for leniency. Had my phone logged into the AZ MVD site checking my registration as I didn't believe it was past due. Attempted to renew while he watched. He was not willing to show mercy as it was 8 months overdue, and I needed emissions checked before renewal, and was driving a 10 year old vehicle. sigh…

The high cost fine is simple to explain. AZ charges personal property taxes on vehicle registration. My V8 full size SUV is not cheap to license. Was over $800/year when new, and even at 10 years old, still pay over $200 year for new registration sticker.

There may be a glimmer of hope? 
After scanning a 3D bar code on miniature ticket printout, got a PDF with more 3D bar codes for each option of dealing with ticket. After more downloads and getting out magnifying light; found itty bitty fine print claiming court 'might' reduce fine with proof of registration. Cop even hinted that if judge was in good mood, and I had registration paperwork on my court date; he/she might reduce the fine? 
But as a permanent member of the leadership board of Klutz; pretty sure my trip to court will cost me double.

Have another angle to play too. Step kids extended family contain 5 lawyers, that includes a retired judge, and sitting federal judge. There is one cousin that closely watches over my step kids, takes them lunch occasionally, and has helped with all legal issues when their paternal dad passed. When my wife/son returns from NY next week, hoping they can find me some help. Petition to dismiss only has a $100 filing fee? 
It's just more drama in the Klutz Zoo show!!!! :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's 34 and partly cloudy this morning here in Mid-Michigan. The temp is supposed to climb to 43 today. Yay!

Woke up yesterday to a cold house as my furnace took a dump on me in the middle of the night. Glad I had a fireplace. Loaded that sucker up with scrap wood and got the house semi-warm. I called my BIL, who is a licensed Furnace contractor, to see what he could do for me. He came out and stayed most of the day working on my furnace. He had a hard time finding the problem. Apparently there wasn't enough gas pressure coming in to keep the flame going. He finally found a piece of lint in the gas intake nozzle that was restricting the gas flow. He cleaned it out and it works fine now. But, I think we're gonna replace the furnace this spring as it's getting pretty old.

I'm getting my taxes done in about an hour, so I can't hang around much longer. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good news for me. It's snowing and I'm darn glad to see it as the snow pack is at 85% and some of the reporting sites close to me are even lower. It would be nice to see this continue for several hours or even all day. I really don't to see any more drought conditions in my corner of the world.

I had to call it early yesterday as the back was hurting. I spent an hour or so on the heating pad and that seemed to really help. Hopefully today I can get a good start on 'Brusier'. Also go to give my snow shovel a coat of WD-40. Maybe I'll get to do some shoveling later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The high cost fine is simple to explain. AZ charges personal property taxes on vehicle registration. My V8 full size SUV is not cheap to license. Was over $800/year when new, and even at 10 years old, still pay over $200 year for new registration sticker.
> 
> There may be a glimmer of hope?
> After scanning a 3D bar code on miniature ticket printout, got a PDF with more 3D bar codes for each option of dealing with ticket. After more downloads and getting out magnifying light; found itty bitty fine print claiming court might reduce fine with proof of registration. Cop even hinted that if judge was in good mood, and I had registration paperwork on my court date; he/she might reduce the fine?
> But as a permanent member of the leadership board of Klutz; pretty sure my trip to court will cost me double.
> 
> Have another angle to play too. Step kids extended family contain 5 lawyers, that includes a retired judge, and sitting federal judge. There is one cousin that closely watches over my step kids, takes them lunch occasionally, and has helped with all legal issues when their paternal dad passed. When my wife/son returns from NY next week, hoping they can find me some help. Petition to dismiss only has a $100 filing fee?
> It s just more drama in the Klutz Zoo show!!!! :-(0)
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Hope you're able to get something figured out. We pay personal property tax due before you get the registration sticker too. The van being a year old when we moved down here was steep but now it's 5 years old and has already dropped by ~50%. My truck will be 10 this year and it's still cheaper than the van but not by much. My wife's sedan will be 14 this year and was $92 last year, unless the county starts playing the inflation game, it should drop yet again this year. The GVWR, mpg, and size (except for larger trucks) seems to have no bearing on the tax you pay. Only the assessed value spit out by some software that will (in this county anyway) only give you an estimate on a potential vehicle purchase, even with a VIN#, then hit you with the actual amount you owe. This was infuriating as I was minivan shopping at the beginning of last year and they couldn't nail down a price but two counties away, where I used to live, they gave me an actual number that was lower than here as well.


----------



## Firewood

*CaptK* - That fine is a whopper. I hope you get some relief on it. For me, I got the car registered and the fine paid all the same day. I planned to show up on my appointed court date to beg forgiveness, but was with my dad in hospice which was out of state so just let it go.

*Don* - Sorry about the furnace. Had that happen once about 10 years ago? It happened when I was on a business trip to California and the overnight temp was about -20. I hate it when that happens. It was a $500 motor control board. It sure didn't look like it had $500 worth of parts on it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny in WW with temps swinging from 27 to 50, much more than under clouds yesterday.

WA's online auto registration advertises save a trip ) You still have to go pick it up. Rather than stand in line, I mail them. The renewal comes in about 2 weeks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to 42°, clear, sunny skies. Currently 56° & 22% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for 71°today.

Interesting weather variation across state. Upper 1/3rd of state has winter weather advisory, temps hovering around freezing, with 4" of snow expected in Flagstaff. Double that expected at highest elevations.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning Gang, the Sun is shinning and the temp is warming (28) up from early this morning at 6:00 AM. It's currently 32 and moving up to 36. I'll take it over the frosty cold.

I had to get up at the butt crack of dawn this morning to get a ECG done on my heart. My appt. was at 7;30 but it took an hour to get there. It turned out ok I guess. I have a leaky mitro-valve. I guess I'll live, so says the doctor.

I guess I could go out and clean up the shop a little. I'm not in a big hurry though.

*Burly Bob*, I wish I lived closer, I'd come by to watch you throw out your back. I need a good laugh. Not really, I'd help a little. LOL

*FL Mike*, Ya, at first I thought it was gonna be an expensive fix, then he hit me with a new furnace price. LOL Really, it's not bad though, the furnace will cost me $1,200 and he will charge me $1,200 for labor with my help though. My BIL, told me if a commercial company came in to do it, it would cost double everything. So, I'm not complaining.

Well, I think I"m gonna stir up some lunch and then go out and do something even if its wrong. LOL Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Not much going on around the homestead except maybe the weather. I've been having serious back pain this morning. It started last night and not much sleep. I finally knocked off about 5:00 a.m. or so. Didn't know if I was gonna make it out of bed, but I slowly did… Had to take a couple of meds…..!!

The weather: It was 29 for the low, and the high will be around 57. It's 54 now so it's on the rise. But tomorrow morning it's supposed to start turning nasty, and around 9:00 or so it's supposed to start snowing. We are under a winter weather advisory now. So…it'll turn to crap in the morning, and last all day, I guess…..!!

If I can make it to kitchen I'm gonna get a bite of dinner….You guys stay plum and square. Be healthy….!!
I was gonna go play some bluegrass tonight, but had to cancel due to my back attack….Oh well…next time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rick* My SIL was disabled for 25 years. She could not even do grocery shopping. This pain clinic cleaned out her nerve endings and cured her back pain. LB says they recommend other doctors throughout the country who use the same technology. https://www.paincareboise.com/

Sunny in WW, clouds return tomorrow ;((


----------



## bandit571

42 mostly sunny degrees outside, at the moment

rain tomorrow

Snow Saturday

50s on Monday..Welcome to Ohio weather in March

Waiting on a Chorrizo Burrito to settle through the system…then maybe some shop time?


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the bench top pieces cut to rough length. I'm trying to figure out how to not have to buy more wood. The wood is 1 7/8" I hoping I can keep from losing to much width on the joiner/planer. That might be the ticket.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

As I reported yesterday it was going to snow today…..!

When I rose for my morning java, looked out the kitchen winder, and sure enough snow was coming down.

Still gettin' it, and so far it looks like there's ab out 2", and more to come…Supposed to snow til about 5:00.

It was 26 for the low, and 43 for the high (?)....The snow is not sticking to the driveway or streets…yet…!!


----------



## bandit571

weather has changed..it is NOW 34 cloudy degrees outside…with a light rain/snow mix going on…..yuck…


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, send some or all of that white stuff my way. We're very sore need of it!

I got my spirits lifted today a little. I was able to process and face a piece of the cutoffs from yesterday. It came in a a tad over 1 3/4". IF I can every thing close to that I'll have enough to get the width I want for the bench top.

It warmed up to 45 today and may hit 50 tomorrow with a little sun.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 74° and raining. High won't get much above where it is right now. We are under a bunch of alerts today starting with a tornado watch, high pollen, thunder storms, high wind advisory and close it out with a freeze warning tonight. Sorry *BBob*, no snow in the forecast.

And today is the day we have to drive down to Ft Lauderdale to catch a big boat. Decided to go on a cruise and use some points before they expire. So I'll be offline for the week.

*BBob* - Sounds like the bench plans are taking shape. Don't be too surprised if some of the boards come up a little narrow. I went through that with mine too. I just planned then for the best yield possible. If needed, you can always add in a contrasting piece for effect if you need the extra width. Just remember it's a workbench.

Stay safe and healthy my friends. Talk to you when I get back


----------



## bandit571

17 mostly cloudy degrees outside…about 1/2" of that white crap on the ground…yep, still winter out there..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 50+ today and blue skies. I've got a small fence project at Daughter's house than back in my shop with the lumber.

Mike, I'm pretty sure my bench will come in at 46"-48" wide and that's right where I want to be. That will give me 20+ inches of work space on either side and the 6" tool well I want in the middle. Part of today's job will be selecting the best pieces for the legs and the six pieces for the outside edges of the bench top. That's where I have that Estela mortise joint. If you've seen his video you understand what I'm talking about. For me this is a slow process. I keep bouncing all over everything and have rein myself in so I don't screw up and miss something.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I forgot to mention. I pulled the trigger and ordered that Jessem miter gauge. Looks like it's on back order till the end of April.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Well…..It did snow yesterday, all day, and we wound up with close to 3.50" of snow.

Had a big hell-roaring fire going last night, and it sure felt good….along with a big bowl of home-made stew.

It was cold this morning at coffee time…..17 degrees….It's now 30 heading to 42 for the high. Bright sun…

BurlyBob…..Sounds like you've got a good start on the work bench. Have fun, bud, and enjoy the build…!


----------



## bandit571

Warmed up to 20 degrees…and then a snow squall came through….then the sun has come back out, March in Ohio..

Snow Squall…the kind where you can't even see 1/2 a block

Grrrr…


----------



## BurlyBob

Had decent day today. My hour+ work project at the daughters turned into 5 hours. However it's done the gate and fence look great. The fat old fart was able to pull a few ideas out of his back side and make things work just fine. Am I ever that project is done. Now I can get back to what really matters. Doing my projects. My Roubo bench for most.

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## MSquared

Ooooof!!! Had the 'storm watch' this morning. Nothing to speak of. Rain,, wind, a dusting of snow. But, the winds are still persisting out of the NW. Frigid!! Gonna clear tonight and cold tomorrow. Just in time for Spring!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I just check the weather. We might be getting some rain/showers. Maybe we'll get some snow up high and improve the snow pack. It's sitting at 85% of average but is some of the local sites that are really important to our summer water they are far lower.


----------



## MSquared

*BBob - *We've been lucky in the past several years. 
Drought hits us here too, big time!


----------



## BurlyBob

Us too!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a little colder today, grey and windy. Another good day to hunker down in my warm shop.


----------



## bandit571

42 and sunny outside…most of that white stuff has been melted away…Still have that March wind…

Box making..









This being the bottom panel…needed glued in place..









Let this sit a day….while I try to figure out a lid, for it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Onshore flow clouds in WW today. Temps running 37 to 57.

*Rick* I forgot to mention all the clinic who fixed my SI's back after 25 years of living 7734 needs to determine if the technology will work is an MRI of the lower back.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cloudy right now and 36. Looks like it could hit 50 with a little sun. Weather.com says rain tonight. I sure hope it leave a bunch of snow up high.

I'm looking to start cutting boards to width for the legs and top of the bench. Things about to start getting serious with this bench.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* Rain is on the way, it is starting here. Supposed to get close to an inch today.

We had record-setting snow with the pass closed a lot more than normal. The snowpack was 98% a few weeks ago. Last night the news reported it to be down to 83%. The snowpack guy was on the news about a week ago. He has been noticing this trend for the last few years. They are predicting that in 20 or 30 years, I don't remember the precise timing, the CAscades will no longer have snowpack! ;((


----------



## bandit571

54 bright and sunny degrees outside….March winds are out of the south…Taste of Spring?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, maybe Mt. Hood and Rainier will blow their tops and solve all our problems.

I'm struggling with the next set on this bench. Going very slow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, That might solve *ours*


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Warm weather has returned to SW desert. :-(
Started day with 54°, currently 83° & 10% RH; heading for high of 85° in east valley.
Phoenix downtown concrete jungle is expecting 87° high?

Like normal spring time, we are in typical 5-8 day cycle: will stay in the 80's most of week, then it drops 20° Sunday as another cold front moves into area.

Klutz Drama update:
SWMBO and kids have returned from NY holiday. It snowed twice the week she visited. She hated slogging thru slush to ride subway. :-(0)

No fun in Klutz house the last 10 days, and part of reason I have been quiet.
Just after wife went to NY; one of her ~5 yr old rescue mutts developed severe pain, and is limping when it does decide to walk. Most of time he just sits there, looking pathetic; waiting to be picked up and held:









Animal care is phreaking expensive!
After a $150 vet visit: turns out a luxating patella in right leg has changed from grade 2 to 4 (worst). Has had minor problem in left leg for year, but didn't show signs of pain; just occasional limp fixed with meds. Poor thing is on pain killers plus anti-inflammatory and they barely help. His sister runs around the house and bounces on furniture like a bunny rabbit on amphetamines. He winces in pain when his sister nudges him wanting to play. It is sad to watch. :-(

Since I am the animal whisperer; he slowly follows me everywhere longing for relief and help. Cost of corrective surgery for both knees was quoted over $6K, which more than we spent on my son's first car. :-( We can't really afford the surgery, but kids would never forgive Mom for not healing their favorite pet. Tough call. Might have to sell some WW equipment to help pay the vet bill?

My daily schedule is now controlled by phone alarms for dog medications, applying ice packs to his knee, and feeding; interspersed with 2-4 hr dog naps between visits outside. Called half dozen vets looking for less expensive surgery options, and all were within a few hundred (collusion maybe?). Original rescue shelter owner recommended a vet they use/trust, as they give discounts to rescue owners? Won't give quote over phone. Have appt for evaluation on Thurs and possible surgery slot Friday. It's over an hour drive to northern side of town, which is another ~$30 in gas per trip plus doc bill. 
Sorry for whining, needed to vent.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW got about 1.25" of rain. Cloudy with sun peeks today. High 40s.

Sorry about the doggie CaptK ;(


----------



## BurlyBob

These are photos of today's efforts. Pretty much showing the bench, tool well and the left overs. I've got several pieces that need to be trimmed and have a piece from other board doweled and glued on to make the correct thickness. That's on the schedule for tomorrow.













































I've got a Jessem hold down unit on my table saw. It worked wonders today and did the roller stand I use to support the boards as Ifed them thru the saw blade.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, sounds like a very tough call, we've never had a dog and neither did my wife, the kids want one badly but the expense and more importantly one day having to say goodbye would be tough for me. My wife was bit by a dog a week ago so it's now that much easier for her to say no.

Bob, table progress looks great. I hate to say it but I prefer to learn from others' mistakes and as many times as you said you had to move that beech, I'll make sure I'll only move my wood once when the time comes to build a monster bench.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, I'm just getting started. I can't believe how many times I'm got to have move this bench in parts before I actually get it completed.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, The sun is out and the temp is warming up from 36 to perhaps over 60 today. Love it!

*Burly Bob*, you are organized my friend. And I love your shop. It looks squeaky clean and organized as well. Very impressive. I think you'll be alright.

*Capt. K*, I've been in that situation before with one of my animals. She was getting old and became incontinent. I had her about 14 years I'm guessing and was as much a part of my life as my kid, but it was time. I had to let her go because I wouldn't want to be in that pain anymore if it was me. She crossed over the rainbow bridge about 4 years ago and I miss her everyday. You may have to make that same decision some day yourself. Your dog looks pathetic sitting there. Good Luck my friend.

Well, not much going on here. Still sorting through my wife's things. I try to do a little bit each day. I have a couple of grandkids coming over today, hopefully it will lift my spirits.

I don't know if I told you guys, but I tried my hand at making biscuits and sausage grave the other day. I thought I did a good job, it tasted pretty good but then it happened about 3 hours later. I got a terrible belly ache and later that night I spent the evening hugging the porcelain God. And even later than that, it got worse. I may have tried to poison myself with bad pork sausage. It was packaged up in the freezer for a few months before I cooked it up. I don't know what happened but, I'm not trying that again. I miss my wife's cooking!

Well, that's all I have for you. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, My shop sure does not seen neat and tidy to me. The walls use to be white. They now have a real fine coating of saw dust on them. I've got to figure a way to keep dust out of the cabinets. I'm thinking a foam strip of some sort.
One of these days when I get bored and ambitious I should take the shop broom to the walls. I'm planning on building another hanging cabinet and a set of drawers for the bench top.

I'm getting a late start today. We'll how things progress.

Everybody have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over, waiting on Shopping day part 2 to start in…
64 bright and sunny degrees outside, at the moment…might hit 70 later today….

Will NEED them sunglasses today…


----------



## MSquared

Well, no doubt most of you are experiencing the same. Here, its gone almost overnight, from about 0 degs. and approaching 70 degs. today. As in 4 days!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 83° & 13% RH in Phoenix. 
High of only 83° forecast, as front moves thru area this afternoon bringing windy conditions.
Gusts are only 10mph now, but supposed to reach 30mph by evening. Will be little cooler tomorrow.

*BurlyBob* Shop looks too be 'necessary' clean to me? Anytime I work on large projects, never have enough clean surfaces to hold all pieces and parts. Also have to keep it clean, or I lose stuff. :-(

*Don* Sorry to hear about sausage and biscuits adventure. Easy to blame ground pork, but might want to check flour and other ingredients that are not being used regularly. Flour and vegetable oils can/will go bad; and cause similar problems. Make a cake with old (sour) flour and (rancid) oil, and entire family was sick after the celebration.

Thanks for comments on dog drama. 
Have had animals in my life continuously, grew up around farms and hunting dogs too. I am much more pragmatic about animal care, then the wife unfortunately? Now that wife is home, she is all torn up watching the pooch struggle thru a daily routine. Vet offered the 'cheap' solution: feed it $40/month in medicines, constantly baby sitting it, until it can't walk anymore in 12-18 months, or liver/kidney give out. :-(
After kid's reactions, SWMBO decided the dog gets knee surgery; and we figure out how to pay for it later. 
Cough, Cough… Comments not fit for Klutz TV…..

Biggest challenge is the mutt is only halfway thru a normal life span. Was difficult discussion with our children, that we might euthanize an equivalent 38 year old human for a couple bad knees. Kids didn't like the 'go buy a new dog for 10% cost of surgery' option either, even though 2 of them have moved out. They all offered to help pay for the surgery, which is silly considering we still support them financially; and planned to dock their allowance to pay for it already. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sun came out and low 50s today.

Klutz TV should be better than Kardashians! )


----------



## MSquared

Klutz - Sorry about the pooch situation. Always tough. (almost) I'm fairly pragmatic myself. had to put down two very elderly and very sick cats I had for a long time. They got week and terminal within weeks of each other. I did the first trip to the vet, my wife did the second. Real sad. On the other hand, my girlfriend, now wife, came on the scene with a Lhasa Apso that was 'evil incarnate'! I still carry scars on my ankles! At the point that that dog was very old, very slow and very sick. My wife agreed it was time. Even she was getting sick of that demon a few years earlier. 'Don't worry hon, I'll do it!' says I…. ) That trip to the vet was no sweat…..


----------



## BurlyBob

I've had to put down my three dogs. Yellow labs, my favorite hunting dog and best friend. After the last one I think it's going to be a while before I commit to another yellow lab. If I do maybe it will out last me.

Today I managed to cobble together 4 more board for the bench top. I figure I'm going to lose some thickness when I run everything by the joiner and planer. These will make sure I get the thickness I want and width for the bench top. My back is a little tender. Guess I haven't healed up from all the bench moving. 11 times so far and it's only in pieces.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If I ever get a dog, I'm leasing not buying!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Saying goodbye to my pups has always been hard, but I feel the years of fun and companionship far outweigh the sadness that invariably comes. For me life has been a series of dogs and I wouldn't have it any other way.

The weather here seems to be full fledged spring.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I carried Dutch, 18 yo, and LadyBug, 17.5 yo, to the car for their final visit to the vet. We had a few other pups and lots of cats, but they were the main two.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nothing better than a good dog for a best friend. Nothing worse that saying god bye to that best friend.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife got bit by a dog 8 days ago, neighborhood dog belonging to another mom walking with her toddler in a stroller. Might have been defensive of the family? Who knows but the latest greatest drama is rabies, she's sure she has it and cold/flu like symptoms appearing now, just two days after the kids all presented similar symptoms dragged home from public school couldn't possibly be the reason. The reason is rabies, even though no teeth punctured her jeans and only scratched the skin on her leg beneath, it's definitely rabies! Even though the other mom quickly came over with all the dogs shot info, which was up to date, she has rabies! She already made sure I know where all the life insurance info is from her work and has assembled any and all relevant paperwork and contact info for be, because of rabies.

I looked like I was 20 when I was actually 30, we married and now 12 years later I look like Keith Richards.

Oh yeah, it's warm today headed to 73° with no rain but muggy from yesterday's constant shower. Tomorrow will hit 71° with a chance of evening rain again which I'm hoping against.


----------



## bandit571

62 bright and clear degrees outside….Road trips are done…I am worn out, already.

Lumber Supply has arrived!
4 boards at 1×6 x 74", and 7 boards at 1×6 x 48"....Quarter Sawn White Ash. = $30 total cost to me. Should be enough to last a few Projects.

Taking a long Lunch Break..then see about assembly of that new Fire Pit…..and a couple of COLD Lagers after that?


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon from sunny Willemstad, Curacao. The temps are in the mid 80's with mostly sunny skies. Yesterday, our stop in Aruba got a late start due to an unscheduled stop in Jamaica. We never docked - just floated off shore awaiting a medivac jet from the states. Once it landed, they transported a patient via boat. Then we had to wait fore some medical equipment to be returned to the ship. So instead of getting to Aruba early morning, we arrived around 3:30pm. Needless to say most of the excursions we're cancelled. I hope that person they evacuated will be ok.

I learned today my best childhood friend passed away last week. He was only 6 weeks older than me. I'm disappointed in myself for not reaching out to him like I kept telling myself I would. Now I can't.

*CaptK* - Sorry to hear about the pooch troubles and the impending vet bills. Hope all works out ok.

*BBob* - The progress on the bench is looking good. Mine is nowhere near that elaborate. Just a flat top about 66×27 (?) that easily comes apart for transport. I can't wait until I can put it back together.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I sure got very little done today. Biggest reason was another terrible night of little sleep. I did manage to rub some sharp on my planes I expect to be using on the bench and several chisels. I've pretty much decided to order a 2" and 1 1/2" chisels from Two Cherries. I'm thinking they might come in handy on this project.

Here's hoping tonight is a better night and tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 76° & 14% RH. Nice day outside.
Heading for high of only 78° after a windy night.

*Yeti:* Your wife and mine sound like twin sisters, when it comes to illness? :-(0)

Klutz dog drama update:
Sir Thomas the dog with bad knees; saw a vet recommended by the rescue shelter owner this morning.

Good news: Only cost me $50 for second opinion. Quoted surgery price was based on hourly rate, and is 1/3 what our regular vet quoted.

Bad news: This Dr is not board certified for orthopedics. But still fixes several knees per month, does 3-4 hours of misc surgery 4 days a week, and has track record of fixing knees for rescue shelter dogs. He also did not recommend doing both knees at same time; so we get to go through the process twice.

SoSo news: We haven't been able to crate this disabled dog overnight without howling for hours. SWMBO has ordered I build a doggie ramp. She demanded that Sir. Thomas can walk on/off HIS king size bed, where he sleeps in between his adult pets. Haven't had energy to work in shop for 6 months now. Building a dog ramp on a schedule will be interesting.

SWMBO decided lack of Dr. certification was OK, since she trusts the rescue shelter owner. Will drive back in exactly one week for his surgery. They keep the mutt overnight, and pick up the next morning.

All this talk about Man's Best Friend; 
compels me to admit that Sir Thomas the rescue mutt was originally obtained by my family (against my wishes), as companion to rescue me. He was brought home while I was in the darkest days of my initial fatigue health crisis ~6 years ago. Original predictions at that time were this dog would outlive me, and my families goal was I push thru the problems to outlive him. Guess it worked, latest life span prediction has been extended. This tidbit might help explain how recent dog health issues have created an extra layer of drama in Klutz zoo, justifying posts with useless dribble?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, sorry to hear about your friend. My friend who gave me the sawmill died somewhat like that and I kick myself all the time for not calling him once a week to keep in touch. I always thought I'd do it next week.

Rick, mom and dad have been fishing bull shoals the last few days and have been catching lots of big white bass apparently, but not much else. They are enjoying it though. First time they've been able to fish there effectively in several years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, sprinkles, but nothing in the gauge, low 50s.

Condolences Mile.

I can't talk to my best friend from childhood. He has developed a throat problem so he can't say more than a few words once in a while and I can't hear him very well on the phone when he could talk.


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. Looks like it might be a decent day, low 50's and partly sunny. I'm hoping for a productive day in the shop after a relatively decent nights sleep. Tried that Melatonin, seems like it helped a bit. I'll try it again tonight.


----------



## bandit571

65 partly sunny degrees outside….chance of rain later?

Road Trip later, today…have to go and pick up a GrandBRAT. May stop for some Fish on the way back home..

Corned Beef and Swiss on Wheat, for Lunch…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Plenty of rain here in the mountains this morning. Started late last night, and been pouring. It stopped just a bit go. The low was 42 with clabbered, heavy clouds, and some fog. It has warmed up quite a bit, and it's now 57, trying for 59….I'm skeptical…..!! It looks like the rain will be moving out later on.

BurlyBob….You're gonna like the Two Cherries chisels. Expensive, but some of the very best made..I have two. Also, I take two 10 mg. tablets every day for my nap, and a sleeping pill for night time…They work…!!

Bill….Glad to hear your mom and dad made it to Bull Shoals, and are catching some fish. I haven't been able to fish in 3 years, or be on the water.

Like boating and fishing, I sure miss being in my shop…Been 3 years on doing that. I might as well be dead.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Nice day outside in Phoenix. Sunny 71° & 15% RH mid morning. 
Started with 50° and warming to 81° this afternoon.

*Mike* Condolences.
And Thanks for reminder to reach out to those few best friends we decrepit folks have left.

*Bandit* Corned beef? 
Yummy. I missed my St Patrick's day meal of corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and Guinness yesterday. No luck for me this year, but then what is new? Might make a grocery store run today to fix this oversight.

*Bob* Using a work bench to justify new chisels? You are sneaky devil. LOL Have a 2" antique Buck bros timber frame chisel, I use for whacking out big ol' chunks a wood. The steel gets sharp enough to use for shaving, and always seems like a sin to hit it with a big mallet; but I quickly forget after a few whacks.

Be Happy, Healthy,and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

CaptK. The way I have worked things. If I'm starting a new big project it needs tools to properly get the job done. This bench is a big job and may need a few more tools. About that big 2" Buck brothers chisel. I inherited a big gouge from MIL. I've had several guys give me their opinion where it came from. I talked DonW into turning a handle for me as it had socket for a handle. I don't do lathe turning. I used to to clean out some bird house I made out of Birch tree trunks. It's hanging on the wall waiting for another job.

Tomorrow I begin running all the bench top piece over the joiner and designing a couple of jigs to make my own domino slots with my plunge router. I'm to cheap to $1700 right now. So far I'm into the bench for something north of 2K. That's just wood and hardware.

Here's some really great news. You all know the saga of my Mom's house fire, her passing and her rental property I was left to deal with. So after the renter and his water damage issue. I sold the house the to the contractor who did the clean and kept the insurance settlement. I got the final check last week and have split everything with my brother. I'm done with that headache and just relax. It's really nice not to have that issue hanging over my head.


----------



## MSquared

Weather on the Island is fog rolling in …..... Good! ........ Rain tomorrow ….... Good! We don't get too comfortable though. It's been known to snow in April. Even on Easter. Kinda freakish, but still….

*BBob* - I also take melatonin. 15, maybe 20 mg and a sleep aid at night. I've struggled with insomnia since I can remember. Little sleep was a constant. Not to go into details of my entire adult work schedules, It'll suffice to say that not having to adhere to any in particular and getting 8-ish hours sleep in is a 'dream'! )


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I would love to have you and your wife visit us. Give me 3 days notice and I've got a small guest room for you just waiting. Guess that goes for most of you LJ's.

I'm freaking beat and need to get to bed.

My Best,
Bob


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's pretty soggy out there this morning as it's been raining all night long. The temp is decent for March at 45. It probably won't move much more than that. But, warmer weather is on the horizon.

*Burly Bob*, I'll bet ur happy about getting out from under that headache of your rental property. That stuff is no fun. I've heard you talk about it a lot. Also, my wife took Melatonin for quite some time. She has some left over and after her death, I took some to get some much needed sleep during that time. It worked fine for me, but if I didn't get 8 hours of sleep, I'd be groggy the next day. I had forgotten about that handle I turned for you. I hope it worked well for you.

I've been cleaning the house and sorting out things around here lately. I'm making some progress and I'm feeling better about things. I still haven't had the urge to go make something in the shop yet. I have a mess of yard work to do this year an I have a laundry list of things to do around here so, I'll be busy anyway. That's a good thing so it can keep my mind off things, if you know what I mean.

Well it's time to get off here and do something even if it's wrong. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..wet, drab and dreary outside the windows..and cooling off from a "high" of 47 degrees….

Will see IF that small creek is done running across the shop's floor…and then see about cutting a few planks down to something a bit more usable….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's looking pretty grey out there. I need to get out to the shop and get a couple more boards glued up before I start running things thru the joiner/planer. Yesterday found out something I haven't seem anybody talk about regarding bench tops. Grain direction, it's got to run right to left for me. So on one side the grain is running east to west on the other side west to east. I just found it amusing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny 73° & 14% RH mid-morning.
Supposed to reach 84° this afternoon, but I don't believe it?
Wind direction has changed, cirrocumulus clouds in upper sky, plus forecast for rain and 10° cooler tomorrow.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

There I got the 13000!


----------



## bandit571

45 cloudy and dreary degrees outside….rain shows up every now and then…

Bit of work IN the shop, today..









Thinning drawer sides from 7/8" thick down to 5/8" thick…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There I got the 13000!
> 
> - BurlyBob


That is 1000 unlucky 13s ;((


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 73° as the captain parks this big ol' boat. We're down to 1.3 knots. We're supposed to get off the ship at 7:45. Then a 4.5 hour drive home. Sure beats flying back home

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might be a decent day. Blue skies, mid 40's and breezy.

I'm only going to get a little work done today on the bench. I'm struggling with the decision on buying the Festool domino cutter. Is it worth the cost and how much use will I get out of it?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Much cooler weather today in Phoenix.
Party cloudy, windy, 64° & 37% RH mid-morning.
Heading for high of only 69° today. 
Very slim chance of rain this evening.

Klutz Zoo drama attack:
My next few days of awake time will be spent working on vehicles. :-(
Oldest son decided his Mercury Grand Marquis V8 POS was too expensive with current gas costs. He pulled his Mazda 3 out of storage, and wants to drive it instead. Has idle problem, dies at stop lights, check engine light is on; and he needs emission test to update registration. Our emissions is simple check of onboard ODB, which can't be tested with check engine light on. Hate working on vehicles with a deadline. Daughters vehicle is in garage already. I think it needs a radiator, but haven't been in garage in 3 weeks and forget everything it needs. sigh…
Wished I was rich man, so I could have my phat wallet in air and make all current problems magically disappear. :-(



> I m struggling with the decision on buying the Festool domino cutter. Is it worth the cost and how much use will I get out of it? - BurlyBob


Depends on how you work?

Considered a Domino for my bench for all of maybe 30 seconds?  
Bench legs used large 1×2 or 3×3 mortises. Domnio was too small without using multiples and dealing with alignment issues. Original Domnos are too thick for use in panel work, if your klutz like me. They have smaller size now. I don't repeatedly make enough mortise/tenon joints to lower the cost per use, as I prefer appearance using shaper/router bits for frame & panel work. 
My solution path was: use PC biscuit joiner to help with edge glue alignment, used tenon jig for table saw on large stuff, plus a DIY plywood clone of Leigh FMT jig for repeated mortise/tenon work on smaller parts. Have used the FMT clone jig all of 4 times in 10 years. BTW - For my stretchers, wanted them removable to break down base in case I ended up with a basement shop. Used 1.5in diameter bass rod to make custom nuts for 1/2 inch bench bolts. YMMV

Be Happy, healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BBob, maybe consider the Triton dual dowel cutter as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## bandit571

52 mostly sunny degrees outside. Taste of Spring. And..the first day of Spring, to boot..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

As day progresses; skies are heavy with clouds, patches of occasional sun, and very dark rain clouds mixed in.
Radar shows big green patch with light moisture falling on top of Klutz zoo, and all I see is dark cloud overhead?

In another sign forecasters have no clue what is really going to happen: 
They updated the high from 69° to 74°, then 30 min later, dropped forecast high to 72°?

My weather station shows 71° & 27% RH, and winds gusting to 15mph.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's definitely colder than expected. It's that stiff wind coming out of the north again.

I got a few small things out of the way today. Varnish on some boxes and prepped for the bench top. Tomorrow I sort thru the bench top pieces for the best 6 boards to put on the out side edge for that wedged leg mortise.

I had a problem with my joiner/planer today. An odd rattling noise when in planer configuration with the joiner top tipped up. I heard this odd rattling. 5 minutes later, it the joiner fence touching the table. I looked for every adjustment I could possibly find with no results. Checked the owners manual and again nothing! Obviously a shim would solve the problem. I dug thru my and found a fender washer which worked like it was meant to be there. Then a 2nd washer to get the fence square to the table top. Problems solved, no trip downtown and I used a little of my collection. Tomorrow I begin giving that joiner/planer a real work out. Am I ever glad I bought that thing! So right now the bench top sits at 22 3/4" on both sides. I'm thinking it'll come in between 22" - 21" Which will just perfect for my needs.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill that's a very interesting tool. I've also had a Woodpecker jig suggested to me. But like all Woodpecker stuff It's pretty high priced as well. I may just use my biscuit joiner and be done with it.

It's 38, grey and headed to 48+.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 67° & 22% RH in Phoenix at lunch time.
Heading for high of 75°.

Yesterdays clouds didn't drop much rain. 
A few small bands of folks in metro valley received ~0.1" last night.
Nothing at Klutz zoo, nor for majority of town.

Klutz drama for this Glorious Monday: 
Daughters '07 Lexus hybrid SUV inspection list is appalling. Was 3 quarts low on oil, air and oil filter are 22 months old, It leaks oil from filter when refilled, 2 quarts low on anti-freeze, has broken rubber bushings in control arms and upper engine mount, cruise control doesn't work, brakes pull hard to right, there are plastic shield pieces flapping in wind under front right side as she hit something hard and crushed corner of bumper. Abnormal time wear on outside of front tires, likely due bushing issue, and maybe struts are worn out as it rides like a wooden wheeled buggy. Phew…

Rubber parts in AZ can be challenge. But not surprised what needs serviced after 4-1/2 years and 110K miles of abuse by women in my life? They are not kind towards vehicles.

To complete the story: We were given the Lexus by her aunt when my daredevil daughter wrecked previous car. Had 160K on ODO and some crash damage below right door. Was only worth $1500 trade in on new one, maybe $4k in outright sale, and aunt decided to keep it. Probably not allowed to complain. Other then tires and gas, have maybe $1000 invested in parts to keep it on road for 4+ years. I replaced the same rubber parts 4-1/2 year ago when we got it. The 15 year old lithium battery still works, but it won't charge to 100% anymore; stops at 80% now. If anything this is testament to longevity of Lexus/Toyota vehicles, despite best efforts of drivers to kill it. 

Can't find anything wrong with Son's Mazda. It's been sitting for a year, and thinking that old gas might the issue with it running a little rough? Had an engine misfire code on ECM, but it has not returned once cleared. Someone needs to drive the silly thing 20-50 miles for at least 30 minutes, three different times; to complete the EGR system onboard testing, before it can emission tested. Son is using the excuse that he has too many classes, and has to work in afternoons. Sigh. Looks I may be puttering around Phoenix freeways aimlessly today/tomorrow to make the engine computer happy. 
Hmm. There is this deli downtown that makes a mean Pastrami sandwich? Time for lunch…... 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Has warmed up to 66 degrees..mostly sunny outside…

MickyDs for Lunch, via DoorDash…..that the 1st order went to the wrong address…2nd order arrived free of charge.

DoorDash has no clue as to North or South?


----------



## BurlyBob

Tried to get some work done and only got 4 boards cut to width. Then I had to tear into my table saw and clean a crap load of saw dust out of the cabinet. I must have forgotten to open the blast gate. I did take the opportunity to bush off the trunnion of all the built up saw dust. It sure works a lot better. Tomorrow is a lost cause as well. I've got an 11am funeral to attend and puts a big hole in the day.


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz* - Yeah man! Women and cars …. both can be a nightmare to deal with. At the very least, the cars can be fixed!
The interior of their cars look like the inside of their purse! My wife and daughter both. Also, for what's all good and holy ….Don't open the trunk!! ( Haz-Mat suit and Gas Mask a must!}
Then there's the ubiquitous; 'My car is making a funny noise and that check engine light thing is on'. 'OK, how long has it been going on?'...... ''A couple months or so I guess'. Aaaaaarrrgghh!!!! Several hundred bucks at the mechanic or just a lot less and Dad's weekend gone. No *&4#@-in' problem!! Right?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Yeah man! ....Don t open the trunk!! - MSquared


oops, too late.

Pulled out 2 plastic totes, medium box of misc chemicals, plus a large leaf bag of trash; from daughters SUV 'in-plain sight trunk'. She is moving to NY, and stuff was supposed to go into storage, but she ran out of time and wife has moved it yet.

Sons gets his organization from his mom. He was complaining about clunking noises in back, so had to dig to bottom. Cleaned out 1 large leaf bag of only clothes from trunk (5 bathing suits?). Another large leaf bag of balls and sporting equipment. Found half case of 3 yr old bottled water. Also cleaned out 35 gal bag of trash and food wrappers. Still has french fires and cookies sprinkled in the trunk, but they don't make clunking noises. Turns out the spare tire was not bolted down. After removing everything, there is still a clicking noise in the suspension, but only with one wheel moving up. There is only one part in the rear suspension that has not been replaced recently (lower control arm bushings), so I know what needs to be done. 
But first have to complete bloody drive cycles, so I get emission tested. 
Complete 5 of 7 total drive cycles today chasing down a pastrami sandwich. 

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

54 degrees, 80% humidity…light easterly winds (for March) CLOUDY, spitting light rain outside….nice day to just stay inside..
Supper is done, Dovetails are done…need to process the pictures…Leaves have started to pop out, now…


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz *- You know I feel your pain! I found a pair of my ( I'll just have to assume) Tony Lama boots in the wife's trunk and countless other items. Mostly junk. I'll be taking it to the carwash this weekend . She doesn't seem compelled to do it. Then to Jiffy Lube for an oil change an see what that check engine light that she hasn't had looked at for, how long has it been? Aaaargh! My young son's '99 Camry 'beater' struts need replacing. Rattles like a box of loose golf balls. I know what it is, I know how to do it, I have the proper tools. I'm lacking the inclination and ambition! My days of crawling under and all over cars are very selective these days. Although it may be time to get the 'computer rocket- scientist' into some heavy mechanical [email protected]#&..... He's fine with a lot of stuff. Wondering. Could run up big $ just for parts. It'll have to suffice for now. Just local.

And now for the weather…...Getting much better. In the 50's + lately, heavy rain soak tomorrow night. It's all good! Chilllaxin'.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW temps hitting 63.7° F. One of the lastest 60° F days in recent memory. The latest was about April 4, 1954.

I used to do my auto repairs except for brakes. I always hated it due to access. My hands were too bulky to fit in lots of places. I remember one day when our daughter started driving she hit a boulder in front of a neighbor's house. Minor damage but I had to loosen a bolt to clear the fan shroud for the fan to spin. It was stuck ;( I put a lot of pressure on the wrench. When it broke loose, I stopped my hand rather than banging my knuckles  The neighbor asked me how I did that? I don't know. Never thought about it before ) I think it was quick reflexes. One day doing lighting maintenance in a gas station. It was along the workbench at the front of the service area. The ballast wiring was shorted to the fixture lid. I was about 3 steps down on a 10-foot ladder. When I opened the lid it was clear of the fixture, ungrounded, and bit me. My muscles contracted, I grabbed the top of the ladder to catch my balance, there was a guy walking past the ladder as the fixture lid fell. I could not believe it, but I reached down and caught the lid stopping it from hitting the mechanic. I was amazed that that happened in a fraction of a second.


----------



## MSquared

TS - Cat-like reflexes there! I still have a bit. Brakes you say? I think whatever brake tools I have may be antiques! I prefer, these days, to let someone else do it so I don't have myself to blame.  As for strut towers, I'm not sure I want my son to deal with a steel coil under major pressure…...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Beautiful day for chapped lips in SW desert: Sunny 79° & 9% RH. :-(0)

Busy day in Klutz zoo. Wished I was working wood.  
After completing the cold start/run drive test this chilly 47° morning; son's car passed emissions testing. Also worked on cleaning throttle body, hoping to fix a rough idle. It's a known Mazda single port fuel injection issue.

Is oldest Son's hatching day, and he is 21 years young now. He was too drunk by 1pm to understand my text messages about the car success, and had to call for translation. What a riot. He has a designated sober adult with him (GF parents), so not too worried about his celebration. If anything, will probably be asleep long before he can visit some college bars tonight. 

Klutz got his ears lowered this afternoon. Everything is getting expensive. Regular gal that has been cutting my hair for 15 years, asked for 25% more this visit. Welcome to 2022.
Stopped by pharmacy to get refills on way home, and they ensured my wallet was completely empty before arriving home. Bad day for my wallet…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Breaking News:........ After commenting on brakes and general auto mechanics, I just came back from getting a few essentials for the house. My brakes just took a complete %$#&!!!! Coincidence? Hmmmm. OK, who's sending out the bad juju?! Craaaap!!
Once again! I know what it is, I know how to fix it, I have the tools…... But! It's a rear brake line. The tubing flaring tool is hanging on the workshop wall. I ain't doin' it!! Let the mechanic deal! It'll take him an hour or two and I won't be all tee'd-off and have busted knuckles and muscle pains. Done deal!
I think I'll pick out some lumber I already have for that closet shelf thing while it's at his place …..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Breaking News:........ After commenting on brakes and general auto mechanics, I just came back from getting a few essentials for the house. My brakes just took a complete %$#&!!!! Coincidence? Hmmmm. OK, who s sending out the bad juju?! Craaaap!!
> Once again! I know what it is, I know how to fix it, I have the tools…... But! It s a rear brake line. The tubing flaring tool is hanging on the workshop wall. I ain t doin it!! Let the mechanic deal! It ll take him an hour or two and I won t be all tee d-off and have busted knuckles and muscle pains. Done deal!
> I think I ll pick out some lumber I already have for that closet shelf thing while it s at his place …..
> 
> - MSquared


May have been a premonition? They come with migraines. Mine doesn't have a lot of detail except for trains blocking the main streets when I go to town. They are about 95% correct.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Klutz got his ears lowered this afternoon. Everything is getting expensive. Regular gal that has been cutting my hair for 15 years, asked for 25% more this visit. Welcome to 2022.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I keep hearing about 7.5% or 10% inflation but everything and I mean everything I've bought this year I also bought last year has gone up between 20% & 50% except fuel and lumber which is closer to 200%.


----------



## Firewood

Spam for breakfast. That'll make bandit's day. LOL

We've had some very pleasant weather the last couple days. Yesterday was sunny with mid 80's. Today they are calling for mid 80's again, but 70% chance of storms. Stay tuned.

Like many of you, I've given up doing most auto repairs. I'd rather just pay someone else and avoid the agrivation.

Yes - everything is costing more and it isn't all Russia's fault. Unfortunately, any discussion beyond that will turn political, so I'll just leave it at that.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

54 cloudy degrees outside, breezy….expecting bad Thunderstorms later today..with a high of 67 degrees….

Cricket must have got the SPAM early…gone now…good work!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today is going to be the warmest day of the year so far. It could hit 65.

I had a night mare last night just after falling asleep. I was working on the bench when one of the bench top boards fell off the saw horses. It almost smashed my toes as I jumped out of the way, letting a holler out which woke me and the wife. Then I started laughing about it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, 55.

*Mike* Not political, basic economics; US dollar money supply up 40% in the last year ;((


----------



## MSquared

*Mike *- My Wife and I actually had SPAM and Eggs for dinner last night! Haven't had it for , I'm guessing a couple of decades. I was reminded why now! I don't do much salt, just a bit in cooking. No lack of it in canned SPAM… Whoa!
Auto repairs…. I do some tinkering, 'simple stuff'. Although figuring out that I had to pull a wheel and wheel well shroud to replace my wife's Camry alternator was a chore, I did it just fine. Needed my wobble socket extension. Most are up top, this was way down bottom. Whatever. I miss my Chevy's , Fords, Cadillac -( where you could sit in the engine compartment do several tasks!) , Even my English sport cars , although a bit of a challenge, ('Lucas, Lord of Darkness') were fun to work on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mike *- My Wife and I actually had SPAM and Eggs for dinner last night! Haven t had it for , I m guessing a couple of decades. I was reminded why now! I don t do much salt, just a bit in cooking. No lack of it in canned SPAM… Whoa!
> Auto repairs…. I do some tinkering, simple stuff . Although figuring out that I had to pull a wheel and wheel well shroud to replace my wife s Camry alternator was a chore, I did it just fine. Needed my wobble socket extension. Most are up top, this was way down bottom. Whatever. *I miss my Chevy s , Fords, Cadillac -( where you could sit in the engine compartment do several tasks!) *, Even my English sport cars , although a bit of a challenge, ( Lucas, Lord of Darkness ) were fun to work on.
> 
> - MSquared


Those were the good old days ) I wondered how they could possibly work on my 7.3 Ford diesel. One day at Ford getting my oil changed under the lifetime plan they sold for $175 )) )) I saw they lift the cab and bed off to work on Ford trucks.


----------



## MSquared

*TS* - Geez! That's a few bucks well spent indeed!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TS* - Geez! That s a few bucks well spent indeed!!!
> 
> - MSquared


)))))) ))))))))

They should have known better. My work van had 240,000 miles on it when they replaced the engine. We were in NM when the first oil change was due. Since the truck was new and should be checked for any issues, I took it to a local dealer for the first service rather than wait until we got home. That dealer charged $150 for the first. I don't know how many I changes I have for the $175, but the truck has 235,000 miles and still going strong )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another dry sunny day in Phoenix. 75° & 9% RH right now, heading for high of 77°.

This klutz is exhausted today. Did to much yesterday.

In typical "Klutz' style, got up to make lunch; and house lost power. 
Hear a loud zap noise, then dead quiet. Can't remember last time we lost power? 
There has to be drama, right? 
Youngest son was in locked windowless throne room. Haha, not funny to him. 
They I realize our niece living with us, is trapped in other windowless bathroom doing same thing. 
Double - Ha Ha, not funny to her. 
Get a text message, SRP knows power is out, and will have it restored in 3 hours. 

Five minutes later, after providing a phone and flashlight to poor stranded kids, the smoke alarms start chirping to let us know they are using battery power. It's not full power blaring, but the annoying half power double beep. Sigh. Can things be anymore annoying?

Ask son if he wants to go out for lunch, maybe a movie or shopping. No! but please stop the smoke alarms.
Go find ear plugs, and ladder. As I am removing #8 of 8 smoke alarm batteries; the power returns and I have put the batteries back. Welcome to my Klutz life.

The drama ended when I managed to microwave a can of Gold Star Chili (not in the can) and enjoy a Cincinnati 3 way for lunch. Heading for 2nd nap of day soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz *- Aaah! The ladies from Cincinnati are there and they like Chili as well! Things are looking up! ( No pun intended) No wonder you're exhausted. )


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold and dreary out this morning. Yesterday, it rained off and on all day long. I have little lakes everywhere in the yard. The temp today is 46 and overcast.

Hey *Marty*, I used to have a 1976 chevy shot box 4×4 that I raised up to 4" with a lift kit and 3" body lift. It was so high, I could change my spark plugs through the wheel well without and hassle.

*Burly Bob*, I love the dream. That was a good one. If that's all that happens, you're luck. I'm excited to see the bench finished.

I thought I'd jump in for a short one. So, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a cool wet morning. Temps only reaching upper 60's today.

I'm sitting in the coffee shop while Deb gets some dental work. Other than that, not much going on here.

*BBob* - That's not a nightmare. That's an everyday occurrence for me in the shop! LOL. Hopefully, it'll be a build with little drama.

I met with the guy I was helping build the floating shelves. He shared some pics, but the lighting made it hard to see the finished product. The customer was happy and showed it with a little extra cash. So he stuffed a little more in in my envelope 

Well, Deb is done at the dentist and settled in her recliner making out a grocery list for me, so better tend to her.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Thursday morning has arrived!

Sunny and pleasant 54° with 21% RH this morning. 
Warming up to 85° this afternoon, which is prelude to 95° expected Saturday.

Today's drama?
Taking Sir Thomas to vet for knee surgery this morning. Was supposed to drop him off at 10-10:30am, which would avoid morning traffic jam. But they called last night, and want him delivered by 9am. Now have to fight morning traffic to north side of town. sigh… 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

45 drab & dreary morning…just another March day in Ohio…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 51 and headed to the low 60's.

Hoping to see a little success on the bench today.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 58° and sunny this morning. Heading toward mid 70's. Should be a nice day.

Sitting at car dealership getting some minor warranty work done. Its one way to kill a morning.

My phone's been giving me fits lately. It doesn't seem to switch to cell service nicely when leaving wifi. Nothing seemed to help so I bit the bullet and did a factory reset last night. We'll see how it goes

*CaptK* - I hope the surgery went ok for the pooch.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 58° and sunny this morning. Heading toward mid 70's. Should be a nice day.

Sitting at car dealership getting some minor warranty work done. Its one way to kill a morning.

My phone's been giving me fits lately. It doesn't seem to switch to cell service nicely when leaving wifi. Nothing seemed to help so I bit the bullet and did a factory reset last night. We'll see how it goes

*CaptK* - I hope the surgery went ok for the pooch.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

40 breezy, cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain, maybe?

Will try to cut that plywood panel to sizes needed…running a 4' long piece of 1/4" plywood as a rip cut…need to find enough room IN the shop, first….then, IF it works….crosscut that 1/4" x 10" x 48" strip into pieces 9-1/2" wide…

Need 5 such panels…









As bottoms for 5 drawers I need to glue up….Film @2300 hrs…I hope.

Morning to ya..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's kinda grey right now 44 and headed to the mid 60's.

I'm getting ready to start the bench top glue up. I've got some organizing to do before I start.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Onshore flow got burned off early by Ol' Sol ) Headed to 59 today.

These smartphones are getting to be a PIA. Every time I touch it something happens I didn't expect ;(( Lately, messages telling me I have been overcharged and they will refund are phishing for financial data ;(( Never mention an account that was overpaid. They keep upping the anty. It is close to 1K now. Can't block, never the same number.

This morning when I touched it Verizon Business started downloading the Taco Bell app ;(( I'd starve before I would go for the junk at Taco Bell ) About a year ago Papa Murphy's Pizza wanted to download an app. Reading the fine print they wanted access to all data on the phone. One of the reasons was to do psychological analysis. Why do they need that to sell pizza? Do they discriminate against fruitcakes? ) Our son who is a computer whizz-kid told me all the free phone apps are a security breach. Off the soapbox for now.

*Mike* Glad you are under warranty! SWMBO's Honda lost its electric power steering ;(( Over 2K to replace. No wonder I could not find the power steering to check the fluid when the light came on  Never heard of electric power steering. Other normal services, oil change, etc, will be lucky to stay under 3k with sales tax.

*CaptK* Hope the pooch recovers soon. We were always lucky. No major health issues with cats and dogs. Only one was the stupidest dog we ever owned. I got him out from under the travel trailer before I started to move it. He ran back under and as it started to move he ran out between the tandem wheels. Damaged his snout a little. He was spitting a few teeth out. Vet bill was not too bad.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hell arrives early in Phoenix?

It's 81° & 11% RH at 11am. 
Heading for a potential record breaking high of 92° today, and the rest of this weekend.

Holy cow, it's only March. What did I do to make mother nature angry? :-(

Back, hips and legs are killing me today. Spent yesterday afternoon, rolling around on concrete; tying to fix a rattling noise in rear suspension of sons Mazda. Got one lower control changed. I am too old to be fixing ******************** on other peoples cars. Son is coming over to change the other side, or other side is not getting fixed.

Thanks for dog comments.
Sir Thomas made it out of surgery safely. Spent night with vet. Get to pick him up in couple hours. 
Vet called and claimed the knee MPL repair was simplest version of MPL repair. Mainly soft tissue damage, due congenital deformity (lack of groove in bone to keep knee cap tendons centered). They dug out the missing groove in leg bones, and stitched soft tissue to help it heal properly. Should be near normal in a few weeks, unlike the worst case MPL with a full orthopedic reconstruction of knee joint that takes 3-4 months of healing.

Have to share the funny part: 
His rescue mutt sister has been PITA all alone. She proceeded to smell my clothes and skin for 5 min, trying to ascertain what happened to him when I came home. Then she ran around inside/outside of house for another 10 min looking for him. At end, she was moping sadly following me around the house.

The two have massive sibling rivalry, constantly competing for attention and to be first at everything. They will even sit on top of others head, to get in between the other one and nearest human sitting on sofa. Kids named her Tizzy as she acts like a rabbit on methamphetamine. Her crazy demeanor forces a stronger discipline and she is generally a well trained/behaved, unlike her brother who ignores half our commands. Right now she is totally lost without the competition from her brother. It's like a light switch flipped off; she is calmest, sweetest, damn near perfect, pet dog anyone can ask for. 
Of course, SWMBO reminded me this morning: It is men in their lives, that drive women crazy. :-(o)

Be Happy, healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Like I said on an other thread. I can't believe how much wood I lost today getting rid of a bow in a couple of boards. I spent most of the day cleaning and organizing the shop to start on the bench top. I bagged it and just clamped the two pieces together so they didn't go crazy on me over night. Only time will tell.


----------



## bandit571

Climate Change in Ohio…don't like today's "Climate", wait a day….36 mostly clear outside…


----------



## artsyfartsy

SNOW! Holy Crap Batman, we got snow again last night. Good Morning Gang, Yes as I said we got snow last night. I couldn't believe my eyes this morning when I rolled out of bed. We have enough snow to cover the ground but, it should be gone by this afternoon. But what a shock. It shouldn't be, We've had snow storms as late as late April.

*Capt. K*, I'm glad Sir Thomas made it through the surgery okay. Soon he will be playing with his sister again.

I still haven't venture out to make anything in the shop lately. And, boy the stuff is piling up out there. Things that would make most woodworkers cringe. I have junk everywhere laying on the saw, workbench, etc. It makes me sick. But, I just don't have the drive. I started a new hobby that helps me keep my mind off of, well you know what. I've been working on HO model trains. I bu the kits and put them together at night. I'll have to send you some pic's later.

Well, I got to get going, so stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…32 cloudy, BREEZY degrees outside….with a bit of flurries thrown in….yep..still March out there.

Might just go and hide out in the shop….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray Day in WW, should get to 59 with a little rain.

One time I was setting irrigation water on the cornfield in May when it was snowing lightly! ) It didn't stick and it was in the 40s. Southern Idaho does not get a lot of snow in the high desert.

"July forecast of "rain, hail, and snow" mistakenly appeared in The 1816 Old Farmer's Almanac.

"Robert B. Thomas, the Almanac's founder, recalled the books and had new ones printed, but news of that forecast had gotten out. He became the subject of much ridicule-until July brought rain, hail, and snow throughout New England!"

https://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-snow-summer-1816


----------



## BurlyBob

It started out a grey day here but is suppose to hit 67. I had another lousy night sleeping and am calling it a day in the shop.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It March and the day are getting longer and warmer. Daytime temperatures are above freezing, nighttime temperatures below freezing. Low 40s… low 20s and lot of partly sunny days with occasional show shower.

On a side note we had l lot of shown this winter we have a good snowpack. A couple of days ago, in the middle of the night about a mile down the road from me, some of that snow decides to come down. And Avalanche comes down and cover the road 80 feet deep and 300-500 feet long. About 100 homes and not isolated and without power. No one was hurt and no one's house was hit but as you can see came very close.

Some random photos, photos if links if interested.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

More pictures


----------



## MSquared

Saw a heavy weather line headed this way on my radar earlier. And it did hit. Black clouds, ground lightning, right overhead! deafening. Seriously loud cracks. Major rainfall, some flooding. Then, add in some Sleet. Why not? Lasted about 15 minutes in all….............. Just a Squall!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Close call AG. Is that a know avalanche shoot with homes located by design or just luck?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Link

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/25/weather/alaska-anchorage-avalanche/index.html


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Close call AG. Is that a known avalanche shoot with homes located by design or just luck?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well, yes and no. That area and several others in this valley have been known to come down, but never this much. This is the second time in 50 years that one has read the road. Last time it made it to the road, it was 5-6 feet deep and barely passed the road.

They haven't started clean up yet. They say there are two more shelves of snow read to come, down at any time. They are trying to evaluate the situation and are considering blasting those two shelves down.

The local people have made a snow machine trail in the woods to connect to the road on the other side.

The people stuck are back there are having a big party/potluck tonight.

The Thick red line is the trail I speak of.










Some party goes here.


----------



## MSquared

OK…..I'll take a rain downpour and some sleet!!!! )


----------



## Firewood

HA HA. All I got is 75 and sunny. You win *AG*.

Although, the day we left for our cruise we had a tornado come through a few miles south of us. But that was 2 weeks ago so I don't think it counts.

It's a miracle nobody was hurt - or worse.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Disasters everywhere ;( ABC News reported a glacier collapse in Antarctica this last week. It was thought to be stable but temps were 70 degrees higher than normal.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Other snow related stuff. Oil tank storage

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2022/03/24/snow-pileup-damages-alaska-pipeline-companys-massive-valdez-oil-tanks/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Other snow related stuff. Oil tank storage
> 
> https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2022/03/24/snow-pileup-damages-alaska-pipeline-companys-massive-valdez-oil-tanks/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


That is probably the new norm. I do not remember the precise numbers, but the little bit of warming has increased the water in the atmosphere 5 or 10%. The colder winters are because the jet stream no longer bouses off the Arctic wall. Colder temp come across from Siberia.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Other snow related stuff. Oil tank storage
> 
> https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2022/03/24/snow-pileup-damages-alaska-pipeline-companys-massive-valdez-oil-tanks/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> That is probably the new norm. I do not remember the precise numbers, but the little bit of warming has increased the water in the atmosphere 5 or 10%. The colder winters are because the jet stream no longer houses off the Arctic wall. Colder temp come across from Siberia.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Valdez has always gotten a lot of snow. Like 326 inches a year on average.

https://www.bestplaces.net/climate/city/alaska/valdez


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The mayor of Anchorage met with the residents blocked in and near the avalanche. They have not reached the solution yet but told the group:

The solutions proposed are to:
- Wait for the unstable impending release of the upper elevation naturally. In which case, residents assume responsibility for losses. This scenario poses possible threat to life in the impact zone. Complete road access would be delayed. It is not clear when normal access would resume. 
- Or the avalanche mitigation team forces the slide with detonation which may (very likely) will result in lost structures. All residents in the threatened area must be evacuated before they will proceed to prevent loss of life. Crews can begin excavation and snow removal once the danger of additional avalanches is addressed. The Mayor mentioned that the second scenario would include an indemnity agreement with stake holding residents in the impact zone. 
It was conveyed that home owners in the impact area will be met with individually. They will make efforts to meet door-to- door and answer all questions in the coming day(s).


----------



## BurlyBob

AG those photos are amazing. It's a miracle those houses were not hit.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Finally someone posted some drone footage on YouTube. This give a very good view.


----------



## BurlyBob

That's some amazing footage. Towards the end you can see what might the beginning of another slide.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That drone is amazing. Looks like the next slide will damage some buildings with 20 feet of snow against them now.


----------



## artsyfartsy

WOW! That was amazing. That slide came awfully close to some of those homes. It just amazes me the force of Mother nature. Thanks for the pics and aerial footage.


----------



## bandit571

25 degrees outside, cloudy with a stiff March Breeze…and a dusting of that white crap…thanks to those dang Liar Birds (Robins) showing up last week…not nice…









Having to pull drawer #1 into square….

Ever hear tell of Curly Ash lumber?









Well, I think I'll wind up with 5 drawer fronts of that stuff..

IKEA supplied a back for the Drill Press Stand…









Detail..


----------



## MSquared

Eh! Robin's are around all year. It's the people who say Spring is here who are lying! Not in our neck of the woods! Brrrr! 

And!! ..... I now have two vehicles dead in the water. But for one I have AAA and a good Mechanic. Another case of; 'I used to, I know how, I have the tools, I don't have the flexibility, muscle or inclination'. Busted brake line. They'll call me when it's done.  The other, my young son's '99 'beater' is doing strange things electronically. It'll be a challenge for a couple of days. Doing my homework. Otherwise, still a good running , but real dirty car. Could be fix or scrap deal. No big $$ invested!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wunnerful, wunnerful day in WW, sunny, 64, and I haven't heard any shots.



> Eh! Robin s are around all year. It s the people who say Spring is here who are lying! Not in our neck of the woods! Brrrr!
> 
> - MSquared


Robins or Robbers are year-round?


----------



## MSquared

Both!


----------



## BurlyBob

You guys talking about birds. I've got birds inspecting my Birch log bird houses. Nobody is deciding to set up house yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Both!
> 
> - MSquared


How do you keep Robins in the winter? Cages? )))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The Mayor mentioned that the second scenario would include an indemnity agreement with stake holding residents in the impact zone.
> It was conveyed that home owners in the impact area will be met with individually. They will make efforts to meet door-to- door and answer all questions in the coming day(s).
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I can see the indemnity agreement's not going over too well, it certainly wouldn't with me. Hmmm, trust the guberment or GOD, yeah, that's a tough one. Probably won't matter as a few lawyers will tie things up long enough for mother nature to take her course without outside interference.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday was another picture perfect day with temps in the mid 70's, low humidity and sunny skies. Today will be low to mid 80's.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…22 mostly sunny degrees outside, with a normal March Breeze…..

Monday…leave it at that….


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It started raining around 3am and is tapering off. It might hit the upper 50's today with a little more rain this afternoon.

I plan on getting some hardware on 3 boxes I made and doing some more work on the bench.

Good news. Looks like I might get the chisels I ordered. Fed Ex sure took them on a crazy trip. I was suppose to get them last Wednesday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cool down today, compared to 90°+ weekend.

Mostly cloudy, 79° & 21% RH in Phoenix early afternoon.
Forecast to reach 78°? lol

Radar is showing a lot of green around state, but so far moisture is stuck in the clouds.
Forecast 90% chance of rain overnight.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

In the 20's Saturday, yesterday and today. Expecting similar tomorrow. Then approaching 70 Wednesday. Nuts weather!!


----------



## BurlyBob

I got these boxes done and out of my hair.


















Only got the glue squeeze out scraped off the first bench top glue up Tomorrow is another day. The biggest issue I had was with the chisels I ordered. The two big ones arrived sitting on top of wadded up packing paper. Both of the big ones had a coupe of nasty nick in the cutting edges. The plastic shields were damaged and you could see where the blades had impacted the inside of the box during shipping. I was a little torqued and called the company. I spoke with a very nice lady and sent her a few photos. It was late in the day and we'll see what happens tomorrow.

I posted the photos on Bandit's Woodshed thread if you want to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray, dry day in WW made it to 58.

Probably no good option on the avalanche with high risk of more ;( Melting 80 feet of snow will take too long.

They need Teamster proof packages *BBob*. A guy I knew who made muzzle loading rifle barrels got one back bent into a "U"!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The city of Anchorage dropped the requirement of homeowner's to sign the indemnity clause they were asking for. The city moved forward yesterday and dropped 7 charges from a helicopter to bring down any unstable snow. The results of the 7 charger were almost nothing.

Today they started the cleanup, expecting it to take 2 weeks to open the road.



















This home lost a garage door. That's pretty close.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow, that's cutting it very close, glad no one was injured, little property was damaged and the charges didn't make things worse. Looks like a 24' wide × 40' tall snow blower would come in real handy right about now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I've been missing in action for about the last week or so. Been in Tennessee for several days visiting my son and then went to see some old friends down in Memphis. Just a little travel time. So I've missed a lot of weather reports and news on our thread. I won't try and catch up, as there's too much I've missed…..!! The weather down there was cool mornings and afternoons were fair…!!

The weather:......It was 41 here in the mountains this morning, with plenty of clabber…Looks like rain. It's 53 now, and supposed to get to 70 (?)...Wind advisory in effect for today. More rain tomorrow.

BurlyBob….I appreciate the invitation to come see you and make the trip to Oregon, but I better pass, as I don't think I could make the trip, and get around too good. This back has got me down…bad…..Keep working on that new bench. It should be a doozy when it's finished. Those boxes look stellar…well done…!!

That was a real close call for the folks living up there when the avalanche occurred. Close call AG…..!!


----------



## Firewood

Today was 84 and sunny. Dew points were in the low 50's, but I suspect they will be climbing as we get closer to a rain event on Thursday. Tomorrow they are predicting a high of 89°

I brought home some chisels from the woodshop that needed a little TLC. Okay, it was a LOT of TLC. Its clear the caliber of woodworkers using the shop don't have a lot of respect for tools. I hope nobody cuts themselves because I don't think anyone realized their supposed to be sharp. Here's an example of what I mean









Dang, *AG*, it doesn't get any closer than that. Those folks will have snow in their yards all summer.

*BBob* - That's a nice set of boxes you have there. I'm sure they will be much enjoyed by the recipients.

Well, stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

Dang Mike, that is one seriously neglected chisel.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chilly this morning and looks like we'll only get up to ~50° by noon. The rain was <6>s technically not raining but it is misting. I need to mill some logs and stack them on my trailer covered so I can haul them to my property where they can air dry out of the way for as long as needed. I have predictably low desire to stand out in the almost rain getting cold.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…49 mostly sunny degrees..VERY Windy outside..might get up into the mid 70s, later today…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like a grey day here, low to mid 50's and breezy.

I'm headed to the shop for more bench top glue ups after my coffee.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations,

Rain, rain go away…come again some other day…It's been raining since about 3:00 a.m., and hasn't let up yet.

So far we've got about 1+", and it won't quit until about 7:00 p.m tonight. We're also under a tornado watch.

Besides the rain, not much happening up here in the high country. The low was 47, and it's now 58.

Also under a wind advisory…...!! So… a few things are happening around my neck of the woods….That's all.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

As it turns out, there are 3 vehicles totally buried in the snow at the house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol is out and about here in WW. PM showers and 55 today.

They got lucky the explosions did not trigger any more slides  Wonder what they will do with all the snow they have to move?

Water World is Wicked World until further notice. The wicked [email protected][email protected] come in daylight now. Yesterday 2 wicked lowlifes destroyed the door lock and the ignition switch on my pickup at 8 AM. Fortunately, precautions prevailed and it did not start. GPS would have tracked it if they do get it started and the Clubs off the steering wheel and brake pedal. The last 2 years have been insane! ;(( We have not had a prowler for 6 weeks on Feb 8. Several in the last year. The truck is too old to have a catalytic converter. They were here to steal it last summer at 6 PM ;(( There have been 4 vehicles stolen within a block of our house in the last year and a half. The perpetrators have started pointing firearms at homeowners who attempt to intervene. The legislature supports property crimes as crimes of necessity to support drug addiction and people who chose to have no responsibility in their lives.

A 63-year-old nurse was knocked down the stairs in a public transit building a couple of weeks ago. Instead of reporting to her job as an ICU nurse at Harborview, she checked in as a patient with a broken collar bone and other injuries. Anyone planning to visit the ********************tatle area needs to be prepared to pay a heavy price. A few years people started asking what happened to this area wading through feces and needles on the sidewalks with drug addicts blocking and assaulting. A few years ago a pharmaceutical association notified the Chity of ********************tatle the only reason they were not canceling their convention here was that they did not have time to make other arrangements. Ther members did not want to wade through the mess on the streets.

The legislature needs to be prosecuted under the RICO statutes with their partners in crime. ;(((

Be prepared to pay a heavy price visiting the ********************tatle area.


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I was up there 2 years ago and could not believe it. My buddy has told me all sorts of stories. The only reason I will ever go back there is to get his legacy mill when he finally lets go of it. I was in Portland last year and could not be was a garbage dump it has become. It use to be a fun place to visit. Not anymore. The only I have to go back there is one last funeral for my wife's uncle. After that I have no need for the west side, period.


----------



## MSquared

Noo Yawk City. What can one say? A lot! Suffice it to say you just have to keep your wits about you. If some situation looks like it may be 'not quite right', it isn't. Just turn and walk the other way. You need to know the environment, neighborhood and area you're in. It's always been a 'known'. From the days of the first settlers in fact! Being savvy is a requirement. It's been a huge part and shaping of my life for 40+ years. Retired now and just enjoying 'the burbs' is fine by me! NYC, in some cases, is not for the faint of heart. However, there are so many great, relaxed and safe areas that are too numerous to try to list. It's a great place with great people! If you do your homework. Man, that was hard to keep so short!! 

It's tragic to hear about the Pacific Northwest cities! Have acquaintances from that way who love it. At least did! Here it's all about bail reform. Dirt bags right back on the streets. What the crux of it up there?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The problem is a criminal invasion from Olympia to Everett. There are no safe places in Wicked World. If a homeowner confronts a criminal there is a good chance they will get a firearm pointed at them. Home invasion is getting more popular with the lowlife community. A man released from prison Monday took a woman's life the next day! ;(( If the legislature and governor are not prosecuted under the RICO statutes with the criminals they support the State of Nature is right around the corner.

There is no bail except in the most violent cases.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday we got up to 86° with clear skies, breezy and dew points in upper 50's. Today will be similar with higher winds and humidity as rain gets closer.

I hope all are safe and ok following the storms moving through the southern states.

Sadly, crime is up everywhere. Particularly in the major cities. I'm not sure what the prosecutes expectations were when they eliminate bail, 
do nothing to stop slime balls from just walking out of stores with loads of stuff, handcuff the police and releasing prisoners early due to covid concerns. When you have riots like we had in Kenosha and the government and their media call it mostly peaceful protesting, but then they label frustrated parents at a school board meeting domestic terrorists, it's pretty clear the message they are putting out there. It will take much longer to fix than it took them to create this mess.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a blue bird day here and might get to 50. It got down to the mid 20's last night.

I've been thinking about putting up some of those security cameras around my place. Even out here in this rural area we've got pussheads wandering around at odd hours of the night. I'm probably going to put a locking gas cap on my PU. Who knows when gas thefts will be come more common place out here.

More gluing and sanding today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW has another mostly cloudy dry day in the mid-50s scheduled.

Does anyone else see lots of businesses closing because of shoplifting losses and concerns for customer and employee safety? One in Tacoma who had an employee killed in an armed robbery announced they will not reopen until the area is safe. Last week I went to 4 stores. 2 of them had plywood windows from break-ins. The week before the post office had its doors plywooded again. Lowlife community breaks in to steal mail from the PO boxes at night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Locking gas caps are a bad idea. They drill holes in the tanks when they can't siphon. Too many tanks have a blockage that prevents siphoning. A lot cheaper to lose gas than replace gas tanks ;((


----------



## bandit571

45 cloudy WINDY (25mph) degrees outside…March seems to be going out like a Lion..

Painting Day is done…









Shop clean up for later…


----------



## BurlyBob

You know Bob your right about that. Looks like I'll have to rethink my idea and just go with surveillance cameras.
Oregon passed legalize recreational use of any sort of drug out there. It's one of the many reasons for more criminal activity. After rethinking that, it might be that the Willamette Valley passed that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Will our legislators ever make the association between drugs and violent crime? There have been shootings at the open-air drug markets in Seattle in the news almost daily recently. Are the legislators getting a cut of the profits or other bribes from drug dealers?

We have had Ring cameras since they first came out. The current generation is really good. It works with an app on the phone. The solar panels on the current generation keep the battery at 100% here even in the cloudy winter


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 79° & 25% RH in Phoenix east valley just after lunch time.
Heading for high of 80° this afternoon.

Was 79° as I drove through downtown short time ago. Concrete jungle will reach 82°.
Took Sir Thomas to his 1st surgical follow up. He whined and shook the entire trip. Treat bribery wouldn't work. After nothing happened at vet, and a McD's french fry treat; he relaxed for 1 hr return journey home.

+1 skip the locking gas cap. During the 1990's, FMVSS added a requirement to have a rollover safety feature that preventing siphoning of gas from filler neck. Most late 1990 decade, and newer vehicles are PITA to siphon gas. That is why folks are drilling holes.

After reading about folks drilling holes in tanks, had a day dream on cool solution. Add a protector plate under the tank. The protector plate would be 1/8" thick C4 or ANFO; sandwiched between two conductive foils. When some one shorts the plates to a 3rd foil glued to plastic tank or metal tank; Boom. No more gas thief!
After a dozen folks go boom, even $10 clone foil/plastic film would scare away most the criminals.

My other idea was similar 2 layer foil sensor, but instead of going boom; it pressurized fuel from tank to create flame throwers pointed down. Roast Thief anyone? Mess with this bull, you get more than horns. LOL

PS - more car drama: SWMBO wanted to swap vehicles this week, as she needed truck to move last of stuff from daughters apt. Then she informed that the: check engine light, Maintenance required light, tire pressure sensor light, and traction control system light; where are all shining brightly on her Lexus. ECM has codes for major EVAP emissions leak. Never a dull day in Klutz Zoo!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt, You be just to high tech for me. Maybe I just need a big Azz hungry pit bull to turn loose on those gas thieves.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey you seen that dastardly photo WWBob posted of me at the woodshed? How do I get him back even if it's the truth?


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We only made it to 80° today due to the all-day cloud cover. Dew points were also up today to the mid 60's. The rain moved in around 5pm and hasn't left yet. So far we've gotten 1.32". Looks like chance of rain continues through the weekend.

Well, that's it for me.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..34 windy degrees…with a dusting of that white crap…mostly cloudy….Mother Nature's April Fool's Joke?


----------



## BurlyBob

Kind of a grey day here with mid to upper 50's.

I'm headed to Boise to pick up a piece of 12/4 black walnut for my bench end caps and leg vise. We're hoping to see the boys while we're over there.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 84° & 15% RH in Phoenix.
Morning lows are in the upper 50's today and lower 60's for next week. 
Time to switch to short pants in AZ. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny outside finally. The robins are out digging for worms which is a good sign that spring is coming soon. The weather has been miserable lately due to cold fronts coming in all the time. Current temp is 36 and should make it into the mid 40's today.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

38 bright and sunny degrees outside…slight (8mph) breeze…headed for a "high" of 49….

Need to haul 4 planks to the shop….have a table project to start up…to replace a plant stand the Fur-balls keep knocking over….we'll see..


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies and low 50's today.

Also more gluing boards and more on the to do list.


----------



## BurlyBob

So when we opened the blinds this morning. Look what we found parked just down the street from us.



















I haven't seen a van like that in years. Sort of reminds you of a Cheech and Chong rig. Don't It. We got home from Boise around 7:30pm last night and it wasn't there then. It's not hurting anything so I'm not calling the PD. I figure if it's still there in a couple of days and it starts smelling the neighbors will call.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 75° and cloudy. Rain is about an hour away and it could be a doozy. They're predicting we will get 2+" over the next couple days. Everything is still pretty wet from the gully washer we got on Thursday.

Watching that rainfall pour off the sides of the gutters, I decided to clean them out yesterday. Yeah, Im living in a rental and it's not really my problem, but….... Anyway, it's done and I hope to see them working much better today.

That's all for now. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

BBob - that looks like it could be straight out of the 60's. Lol. I found this online that may help explain what it is but maybe not why it's in front of your house.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, me and basketball were like oil and water. The fat boy didn't run. That's why they made the center on the football team. Hike the ball, move 3 maybe 4 steps and the whistle blew. I'm cool with that.

After I had both knees replaced the Doctor told me there were two things I could not do anymore, Crawl on my knees and run. Out Frigging Standing!!! What more could a fat boy ask for…Beer and Pizza.


----------



## bandit571

Computer glitch…..all photos from today's work out, were somehow deleted…..have to go and re-shoot…grrrrrr


----------



## BurlyBob

I finally got up the nerve to work on my Jet combo joiner/planer. It's been leaving a small annoying ridge down the board surface. I put it off thinking it was going to be a big long drawn out hassle. I started a board saw the ridge and the light bulb came. I stop the machine squatted down, back tracked the ridge to the cutter and colored it with a marker. Hardest part of the whole process was finding the stuff that came with the machine. 15 minutes later, I'm unscrewing the cutter, turning it and back in business. It's cutting smooth as glass now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*BBob* Probably a homeless addict ;(( They fill the streets up here, especially in Seattle. Trash, needles, feces, pollute the areas. They had one on the news the other night interviewing a homeowner. A row of RVs was blocking the line of sight for traffic safety and had been there for a couple of years. She said if she parks in front of her own home for 72 hours, her car gets towed, and the druggies have free reign of the chity. Druggies will probably expand their territory. The new mayor is enforcing the law. First time in a couple of decades ;((

Same with Fentynal pollution on buses and light rail. Druggies can smoke risking the driver being disabled and causing a wreck, but it is against the law to smoke a cigarette on the bus ;((

We got lucky today. Don't know the exact timing but there were 2 speeders on I-5 having a gunfight. One had 10 bullet holes. We were through there a little while before. The freeway was blocked for several hours for the investigation. Either a bullet or being trapped in a traffic jam would have ruined my day, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills and Coffee Cake this morning..

Re: Computer Glitch…..late night shoptime, more photos to process…went to open a file for them…and there was the MIA File…like it had never left, even had a couple photos to still process…Must be Gremlins..









Trying to match up the grain patterns for a table top..


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like the weather is going to be nasty for the next day or so. Cooling down, showers and windy. Good reason to stay in my nice warm shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning,

Nothing going on around my neck of the woods, except rain. Started late last night, and will continue all day until around 6:00 a.m in the morning. Cool day, and it's 53 now, and only going to 58. Plenty of clabber.

Am feeling a bit under the weather, joints hurt, and serious back ache this morning. Fells like I could lay down and die. Pretty well stove up for the day. May or may not get any better. It sucks to feel poorly all the time.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 79° & 23% RH at lunch time
Heading for high of 86°.

*Rick* Am right there with you.

Had a migraine weekend, and woke up with it again this morning.
Dr video chat was useless this morning, all I got was higher strength refills of same carp that keeps me from sleeping. Am so grouchy, and miserable to be around; the rescue mutts are hiding from me. Sigh…

Put some green chili beef in slow cooker for dinner burritos. 
Hoping spicy food will burn these aches/pains away, and flush all the bad stuff out. ;-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

50 mostly cloudy degrees outside…rain had stopped about "Noonish"...

Too many errands, today…right leg is protesting…

Shop is closed for today


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 79° & 23% RH at lunch time
Heading for high of 86°.

*Rick* Am right there with you.

Had a migraine weekend, and woke up with it again this morning.
Dr video chat was useless this morning, all I got was higher strength refills of same carp that keeps me from sleeping. Am so grouchy, and miserable to be around; the rescue mutts are hiding from me. Sigh…

Put some green chili beef in slow cooker for dinner burritos.
Hoping spicy food will burn these aches/pains away, and flush all the bad stuff out. ;-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Think I'm going to get the heating pad out as I tweaked my back a little today wrestling around bench parts.

I played around a little with that leg joint. Tomorrow I'm going to try cutting out a practice joint and putting it together.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, my new Jessem miter fence just showed up from UPS. Time to open the box and fondle it a little. Photos to follow.


----------



## BurlyBob

So here's the box with my new Jessem miter gauge fence


















All nicely organized.








It went together like a breeze and looks really nice.



















Just playing with it here at the desk, it's a really beefy piece. There's nothing cheap or sloppy about it. The set angle detents are super tight. Everything about it is was I expected I would get from Jessem. This makes the 3rd product I've gotten from them. They are all top of the charts in my book. Tomorrow I just need to get snugged down into my miter slot. This should end a lot of my frustrations with cutting angles. I'll let you all know the results.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful partly sunny day here in WW temps hitting 50° F, sunny, and windy. Power dropped off long enough to reset the immermet. Probably a branch hitting the powerlines and auto retest breaker won the battle.

That looks like prime fondling *BBob*. If I were closer I'd want to fondle too, with permission of course.

I think I found the best way to handle migraine pain; high tolerance ;(( When I was little I wondered what life would be like if my head didn't feel so bad. I wanted to cut the right front corner off but never tried to do it. At the end of second grade, the teacher moved me to the front of the class where I could see the blackboard. She theorized I wasn't the dumbest kid in class and suggest I get my eyes checked before 3rd grade. I was legally blind if not correctable, but corrected to 20/15  Better than average ) By the time I was a teenager I associated getting the eyeglass prescription corrections with migraine relief. Mom told me she did not know I had such terrible headaches when I was little. Having them before I knew they were not normal until I started 3rd grade built unbelievable pain tolerance. A surgeon who removed a tumor from my stomach was surprised I did not use the pain pump in recovery for a few days. That was during the decade after cataract surgery that triggered a decade long migraine that included the Topamax Disaster ;(( I told him he could cause noticeable pain cutting me open )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look familiar?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning you guys. It's raining again. I'm already tired of the rain. It's been raining every other day it seems.
I've been really busy. Cindy was at a conference for 4 days so it was just me and the boys for a while. I bought a 1998 Dodge dually flatbed to use as my business truck. It's got a few issues that I'm getting fixed. The bed is pretty rusted so I'll probably replace that soon too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmm…


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Damp and miserable today although the temp is pretty decent for the weather at 41. It promises to reach mid 50's today.

*Burly Bob*, I love your new toy. It sure looks pretty. How much did it cost you or did you mention it and I didn't see it?

*Rick*, I hope you feel better my friend. I hate seeing so miserable.

*Capt. K*, I hope you get to feeling better too. Can't you tell your doctor that the medicine he's making you take keeps you awake? It sounds counteractive to healing.

I'm feeling pretty rough today as the sinusitis has gotten to me. I don't usually get this stuff but, this year with the weather changing all the time, it finally got me. Head is all stuffed up and can't breath and I'll bet I've sneezed at least 40 times yesterday. And of all the drugs my wife had, I can't find anything that will help me. I don't want to go out to get anything neither. I guess I'll just warm up with a bowl of soup today.

That's all I have for today. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, very warm, 89° & 16% RH in Phoenix east valley.
It's 93° downtown in concrete/asphalt jungle.
Supposed to reach 96° in suburbs this weekend, likely breaking records for April temperatures.

*Don* Thanks. Have two chemical routes to dull my migraine pain. One that keeps me awake is safer and has less side effects than one that knocks me out. Regardless, Seems all I needed to do was complain about it.
Couple hours after I whined here about migraines, poof it went away. Slept almost 24 hours. Feeling better this afternoon. Would love to sleep another 24 hours, but going to finish up some car repairs I started last week. Need to get on normal daytime schedule.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 56° F, and windy.

Sorry to hear you are all stuffed up *Don*.

*CAptK* Have you ever tried a med that slows blood flow to the brain to prevent migraines? You take it when they start. A friend took it and it worked well. You can only take it twice a month. It was invented 20 years ago when I was in Topamax Disaster. It worked for me for about two hours ;(( They were daily ;(( They say if one last more than a day or 2, go to the emergency room. I could not spend a decade in there! ;(( Anyways, migraines are too much blood flow to the brain. That was the research 20 years ago. I don't remember any details. That med brought a few hours of relief a couple of times a month )

I finally discovered the trigger on a narcotic that got the nearly 24/7 pain down to where I could tell a few differences in the pain. Dr. Sheena Aroura was a world-renowned migraine researcher then. She told me I had the most comprehensive migraine diary of 5,000 research patients. Persistence can pay off  Good luck with them.


----------



## Firewood

Howdy gang. Its still 76° with a DP of 71°. Kind of sticky out there. We made it to 91°. Warmer than the predicted.

*BBob* - Be careful fondling that vice. If it pinches…. Well, I'm not even going to go there. Oh wait I think I just did.

Too many of us seem to get too many headaches. And then you talk to those people who say they've never had one. Dang. Wouldn't that be something?

*Don* - Sorry to hear you're all stuffed up. Hope it clears up soon.

The other day when I cleaned out the gutters, something but the heck out of my arm and it's been itching like crazy. Took some ben benedryl and it's starting to work so going to close here

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Too many of us seem to get too many headaches. And then you talk to those people who say they ve never had one. Dang. Wouldn t that be something?
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


I told the Master of Malpractice about some symptoms. He double-dosed me on Topamax and did not believe in the side effects. I also mentioned I did not want to be medically disabled. He laughed and said disabled with a headache? That idiot told me to hold my arm up so he could take my BP! I looked in the Yellow Pages for another neurologist in the area but did not find one. I would have been better off without him! One of the stupidest things I ever did in my life was continuing to see that idiot! The stupidest was believing this chity had a capable person in the building department who cared about public safety when they allowed the perpetrator to build the concrete wall without any footing with a 1,000-gallon propane tank adjacent to it expecting the largest earthquake which will be the biggest natural disaster to ever hit the US. Of course, the legislature and ********************tatle promoting crime is a dangerous impact too. Legalizing pot here is probably a big part of the problem. Micheal Medved reported the other day that heavy use reduces IQs by 5.5 points by age 40. I can't imagine any of the left-wing whackos not being affected!


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 19 this morning. Right now it's slowing warming up. Finally made it to 32.

Another day of glue scraping and another glue up. I'm hoping to get the last 3 piece section done today.


----------



## bandit571

53 cloudy degrees outside…rain keeps coming through….but not steady..

ONE glue up this morning (0530hrs !)









Panel is about ~ 18" x 33"....7/8" thick.

There goes using the bench today..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Surprise, surprise, surprise! Another sunny day in Phoenix!
It's 89° & 12% RH ATM. Forecast high is 91°.
Was a pleasant 60° at sunrise.

Today's was as an easy drama day. 
Sir Thomas had vet appointment to remove 40 staples holding the skin together on his leg, from the knee surgery. Still will be healing for another 6 weeks. But his happy, I'm ignoring you without food; attitude has returned, and tries to be normal like his sister. When he gets excited as door bell was rung, will use the repaired leg. But rest of time he gimps on 3 legs, hoping for sympathy. Amazing how fast he run only using 3 legs. 

Finally fixed my Son's vehicle suspension rattling, with replacement of couple rubber bushings yesterday. Now that suspension is quiet and not clunking over every pebble in road; can hear the rear bumper is rattling. Appears a hold down clip has come loose. Have to remove entire plastic bumper skin, to tighten the bolts. Told my son to turn up the radio. :-(0) Just another day in Klutz Zoo!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Just plain 'snotty'................


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I tried out that new Jessem miter gauge. I'm doing a couple of practice joints of the leg/bench top mortise joint.

I'm thinking that miter gauge is going to be a really handy tool for all those angles. Now if I could only get my table saw to sit tight at 45 degrees I'd be in the cat bird seat.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The last couple days have been in the upper 80's, humid and breezy. Its still 78° with a chance of overnight rain. Tomorrow looks to be a bit cooler and will most likely be wet at some point.

That's about all I got. Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 57° F. The old Farmer's Almanac says this summer should be another scorcher. We had more days over 100° F last summer than in the previous 150 years. They are predicting above-average fire season too ;(( I see nasty tornadoes in the SE for the last 5 weeks. Beginning to look like a new norm.

Armed carjacking last night. Owner shot and stray bullet in an office ;(( Might be time to sell the car and just stay home, eh?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWbob, I'm still thinking very strongly that Baker County, Idaho sounds very good to me. Question do you think some of the eastern Washington counties might agree?

The entire western sector of our states sure seem to becoming more communist/radical left wing. Let's put a wall, toll brides and let them enjoy their efforts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BBob, I am sure everything east of the Cascade crest wants to go too. In the 90s they wanted to form the state of Liberty. https://www.king5.com/article/news/county-split-story/281-33fc22a2-e3fa-4b82-ae82-2ffaeba80916

About 30 years ago the east side of King County wanted to be free from Seattle's domination. They wanted Hwy 18 to be the county line. They tried 3 times to form Cedar County. The final time they met all the qualifications but the Secretary of State refused to process the application or whatever the paperwork was called. Cedar County is still held captive by King County.

There is a small area of northern California and southwestern Oregon that wanted to form a state. That process was interrupted by WWII. I heard a little about it a few years ago but I think they gave up. Congress would have to approve the division and the Ds would be 2 more senators behind. ) Just like them wanting to make WA, DC a state. The Ds gain 2 senators. ;(( I'm sure the filibuster will rule the day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a funny story about our Senator Patty Murray. When she won the first term, Progressive Magazine, which normally criticizes conservatives, said she was the second dumbest person in the US Senate. She was barely able to participate in the process. Shortly after her election, she was interviewed by a local channel. She said she was going to pass a law about the budget. I thought to myself she is in the wrong House. Budget issues originate in the House of Representatives. You can't pass a law, you can only propose them ) I very seldom see her interviewed. I think the TV stations know she does herself more damage than good and her statements are too embarrassing ) Sort of like when we had 57 states, eh? )


----------



## MSquared

Well, in that country, they make a good Ketchup!


----------



## bandit571

44 bright and sunny degrees outside…waiting for things to warm the Hell up…tried of hearing Brass Monkeys complaining about how cold it is…

Trying to avoid the dreaded "Honey-do" job jar…..have a few things to do IN the shop…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, breezy, with 93° & 4% RH. 
Woke to 61° this morning.

Expecting 96° this weekend. :-(

Good drama day for once, funny story too:

Went to court this morning to contest expired vehicle registration citation. Reason being, can NOT find any record the state set me a renew notice, or the '60 day late' penalty notice my son got on his car in storage?

Started with court house not being open when I was scheduled to appear at 8am. Five min later they open security check, and have to do airport metal detector strip search to get inside. Take a number and wait. 
Ten min later one of seven clerk windows open. Was number 3 in line. Reach the window. 
Given a choice, pay fine, or fill out this forum asking for continuance to see judge in couple weeks. 
Brain goes - fill out a form and come back in a couple of weeks - WTH? 
Feels like high pressure marketing to me: Drag it out a couple of weeks, and maybe I will just pay the fine.

Fill out forum and clerk decides to schedule me as same day walk in, with court room upstairs in 5 minutes.
I get it, high pressure didn't work; so try panic inducing - Switch Up.

Upstairs ALL 5 court rooms have locked doors, with no body home. After 20min of being the only person waiting in the long hallway; ask the bored probation clerk playing computer games on his phone, am I in right place? 
Look it up on computer, Yes, please wait.

After another 10 min, the doors open. Clerk walks me in, to sit down just as judge enters and sits down. We are only 3 in court room. She reads my forum, mutters 'oh, not another one', and shakes her head. At this point, this cursed Klutz is thinking worst case, maybe she will double the posted $625 fine?

She softy tells the clerk some code, and clerk gets busy with PC and paperwork. Gives a long pause. Judge looks at me like I just killed her entire family with an axe, then speaks with total disdain at me:

DMV had some computer upgrades end of last year. The court has been ambushed with influx of vehicle registration renewal citations since then. If state service tells you they send out renewals, actually sends out email, or paper notices regularly for decades; and then stops: can't blame the vehicle owner for failing to renew when DVM stops. Then a long pause, as clerk asks a question. 
Hearing good news supporting my argument, but still no clue of my fate: I ask, what does this mean for me? 
Judge replied: Oh, I'm sorry. This means your Citation is Dismissed, we will give you the paperwork in minute.
Then she apologized for the long wait, as folks down stairs never told them I was sent upstairs.

Phew, Wow, Hell Yeah! Better record this RARE good day for a Klutz in history books.
Only took me an hour to reach judge, but glad to wait for this happy outcome.

Could this be a 'lucky day', or was it a one time event? 
Stopped on way home buying lottery tickets to check theory behind a lucky day. 
No more luck. All the scratch off tickets were losers. Doubt Powerball tickets will win either.

In hindsight: Now I understand why the policeman that gave me the citation, specifically told me: get registration renewed and go see the judge. They will reduce fine if registration is current by court date. 
He said it twice, which both wife and I thought was strange.

Hope you had a good day too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter extra extra wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 75° F. 20 less tomorrow as the rains come with winter storm warnings in the Cascades.

Congrats *Captk*

I checked the chity council meeting online. They did not edit my comments out. They did back when I started a couple years ago. I suppose they figured out destroying public records is a *felony* ) Next time I will swear myself in to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help me God then tell them about having 6 witnesses that staff chose to ignore when the perpetrator epoxied rebar into the concrete base and poured 3 foot square concrete bases 18 inches thick 6 feet below undisturbed landscaping. The chity building department inspector must have X-Ray vision! He approved the epoxied rebar and 4 days later he approved the concrete pour under 6 feet under that undisturbed landscaping. If I have enough time I will mention the chity attorneys telling me everything met then existing standards at time of installation is a violation of their professional code of ethics per court ruling. The codes were adopted decades before the first violation in 2010. Lying to anyone in a case about anything is the violation.


----------



## bandit571

morning toya, on this chilly cloudy Friday ….38 degrees outside….

Boss wants to go on a road trip, today…..to pick up our GrandBRAT Diva…..

Might go and hide out in the shop, later…after we get back home…


----------



## MSquared

Hey folks….. Need a little help for a luddite here. The LJ site wants me to sign in. every time I open it now. I get in, but's just annoying. My Watchlist only opens when I do. Used to be automatic.

Weather has finally cleared and it's warming up! Mid 70's on the way!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, I hate it when artificial intelligence gets as stupid as most of the gubbermint ;((

Weathergirl flubbed her dub. Temps are 30 less today at 45, not 55.


----------



## BurlyBob

Today started off quite unimpressive. Now it's getting really windy. The radio said we might get gusts up to 50mph.

I spent the day trying to get a handle on the leg/mortise joint for the bench. I'm getting close to being comfortable with it. These practice runs are all part of the learning curve. I'll post a couple of photos on the workbench smack down page.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started day with 63°. 
Sunny 87° & 7% RH in Phoenix east valley just before lunch.
Heading for high of 95°.

Grass and tree pollen are horrible in my area. It was really nice this morning, and had windows open running errands, at least till I was no longer able to breath. #IAMAKLUTZ and should know better!
Sinuses are screaming and eyes are itchy, burning mess. Mesquite trees are finishing with bloom, and Palo Verde trees are almost completely covered in yellow flowers. The ground underneath my Palo Verde trees is dusted in yellow pollen powder. Arg…

Inflation rant, skip if you don't care.

Son asked if I would help him fix his dented bumper cover. Went shopping yesterday and today for auto paint supplies. There is area in Mesa where there are 5 auto paint suppliers maybe a block apart from each other. Visited several looking for brand with decent color match on low cost paint. It's a metallic black, and few cheap brands match metallic colors well. 
Ended up at my favorite PPG supplier, and while looking at my account; sadly told me I was paying 60% more for the same quart of epoxy primer and base coat (different color) that I bought 14 months ago. Auto paint suppliers want $26-$28 for gallon of acetone. A few years ago bought 5gal pail of acetone for ~$50 at my local Renner/Mohawk supplier. Now 5 gallons is $85+ everywhere. Gallon of acetone is $22 at HD, and it was $15 last year according to sticker on my current empty can. Sigh….
The only good news about inflation was price of nitrile gloves is cheaper than it was during Covid shortages. Prices for box of gloves is only 40% higher than 4 years ago, instead of 250% higher price last year.

Death, taxes, and inflation - say no more.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Did some practicing on that mortise joint and getting the hang of it. Tomorrow I've got chisel sharpening first on the list.
My Two Cherries sure seem to need a little freshening up.


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a little snow last night maybe 1/2". Sure could use more snow pack is down to 50% of average.


----------



## bandit571

48 sunny degrees outside..much better than yesterday's crap weather..might even get into the 50s, today…

Picking dried glue off'n me fingers…..why does it always dry faster on fingers, than on…









or..









letting these sit a spell…have an errand to run…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations,

Nothing going on around my neck of the woods, except a little weather. It was 48 for a low w/ mostly sunny to partly clabbered. Winds are light at present, but that's supposed to change today, as we have a wind advisory in effect for today. Would not be good for burning leaves or other debris. Now the temp is 76, going to 81. Trees and bushes are beginning to "bud out", and soon will be fully leafed. Had my yard "overhauled" yesterday by my yardman and gardener. Too windy to burn, so that'll be for next time he comes….!! And this last week or so it seems like I'm getting more stove up than usual. It sucks to not be able to do the things I want to do. I miss my

ability to go in my shop and make something, or get in my boat and just ride around, or fish…I hate it…!!! I might as well be dead for all the good I'm doing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol Sol peeking through the showers. Should hit 50 today. Winter storm warnings in the Cascades. Chains are required when the pass is open. Too many crashes has had it closed. Gotta get the truck cleaned out of anything of value. It will be towed to Ford tomorrow to fix the ignition switch, door lock, and minor service. They do not have security patrols, only keep the older trucks inside overnight. Chances of theft in the service parking lot are fairly high. The Wicked World leaders are opposed to any accountability as cruel and inhumane punishment. Career criminals have a big advantage here ;(( Here is a typical example that made the news recently. https://www.fox28spokane.com/spd-arrest-suspected-car-prowler-with-nearly-50-felony-convictions-suspect-released-next-day/


----------



## BurlyBob

All the snow melted off yesterday and this morning we got some more. It might be an 1"-1 1/2". It's going to melt off as well.

Today I've got to figure out a jig for cutting the bench sections on my shop saw.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!!

Transition weather day in Arizona:
Started morning with a warm 60°.
Sunny, windy, with 73° & 34% RH mid-morning in Phoenix. Heading for high of 86°.

Wind is bringing a cold front into area.
Today's high is 10° cooler than the weekend, and temp drops another 10-15° Tuesday. :-(0)
Expecting 30mph straight line wind, with gusts to 40mph?
Southern half state will get zero moisture, but Flagstaff is predicting 1-2" of snow.

State has been pushing fire danger messages on TV and radio; as limited spring rain is making for extreme fire danger (2-3 months early). 
Looks like Easter bunny can not use fireworks to loft eggs and candy into air, in celebration of Easter. 
Wait, am I mixing up my holidays again? Oops.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its 72° and clear skies. The DP is 53°. We had a high if 82° today. The last few days have been quite pleasant. Looks like rain is on the way near end of the week.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Nice weather with a little rain (good) for quite a few days. Not too blustery. Been a frigid Winter. Whoo!


----------



## BurlyBob

Like I said on Moke's page. I'm in the dog house again. I'm refusing to go to my wife's family reunion in NJ. I hardly know those folks and I'm sure they feel the same way. It's $1400 for one roundway ticket. I'm thinking Hell no! I've got better things to spend my Money on and my time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's not raining. That's new. Maybe I'll get to do something outside today.


----------



## bandit571

48 sunny degrees outside….heading for the mid 60s today….

Bad storms coming in tomorrow…maybe.


----------



## Firewood

Another postcard day here in Ocala. The high was 84° with 43% RH. Clear skies and light winds. Its still 80°

Fighting another headache. Grrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Heat wave, got up to 42 today.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm marginally out of the dog house. $1400 for one round trip ticket were enough to justify me staying home.


----------



## BurlyBob

We're getting some snow today and looks like there will be more coming for the next week or so. It's got the snow pack up to 60% of average.

I got badgered into agreeing to go to NJ next month. Oh, yippee, skippy!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Gorgeous WOW weather for April in Phoenix east valley today. 
Mostly Sunny, 69% with 5% RH at 1pm. Heading for high of only 72°.
Normal temp is the mid-upper 80's. 
High wind from last couple days is gone, with occasional 5mph breeze today.

Endodontist visit this morning for a root canal on a nasty seeping tooth. Oh Joy!
Bought gas on way home. Found a station cheap enough that nearly empty 24gal tank filled before the $100 card limit on pump was reached. Does that qualify as good news? :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

LOL Burly Bob


----------



## bandit571

39 bright and sunny degrees outside…..thunderstorms had rolled through last night….clear skies this morning.

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 70° and pouring. A little thunder thrown in just for fun. No wind, so sitting on the porch and listening to the rain is quite therapeutic. It wouldn't be a good day for a walk. Once our house is done, Ill have to figure out where to walk in the morning. I'm not much of a sun worshipper (and still, I moved to Florida?). We have so many trees in our rental neighborhood, a vampire could take a walk at noon around here without too much stress. We won't have any trees in our new neighborhood.

*CaptK* - Hope the root canal went ok. I hate dentists. Gas here is down to ~$3.59. it's better than it was, but still sucks.

*BBob* - Sorry to hear you're having to take that trip, but to be honest, when you first mentioned it, my thoughts were this was probably not a battle I would want to take on. Just relax and enjoy your very expensive peanuts on the flight.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a couple more inches of snow over night. Snow pack is up to 70% of average. That's a good sign and it looks like we might get a little more over the next few days. I'll take all we can get.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations one and all,

Yesterday we had a serious thunder storm roll in, and it stayed around all day into the early evening. It dropped a ton of rain, and that drainage ditch on my property looked like a small river flowing. I think we got about 3+". Sure made things green up on the old homestead. Buds and leaves are popping good. As the storm rolled in the temp dropped quickly, it really cooled down, and got plum chilly…!! The low was 31 this a.m, and it's now 58, so it's warming back up nicely. The high will get to 68-69 today. Another round of moisture gets here on Sat. & Sunday.

On another note: My wife left for Texas a while ago to get her mom and bring her back here. Our nephew was killed in a car wreck about 3:00 a.m this morning on his way to work. He worked for FedEx for several years, and they think he may have fallen asleep, but it's not confirmed yet. My sister-in-law sees about my mother-in-law (she lives about 30 miles form her) about 2-3 times a week, since she has memory loss and old age. She just couldn't handle it right now. So…she'll be staying w/ us for a time. This was quick, and my wife wasn't prepared for it. It is what it is, so she's gone for a few days. I hate her being here, but s*&% happens.


----------



## MSquared

Hit ~80 today. Sun and some haze. Dropping to 50 tonight. Rain on the way and some thunder/lightning. along with some hail. No snow for Easter, but pretty close! Warming then dropping again over the next several days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

1/2" of snow this morning but it didn't stick. Pass closed for avalanche control. Snowpack is 100%.

*BBob* Good idea to surrender. If Stick in the Mud isn't happy nobody can be ;(

I got my truck back today. Lots of parts on backorder. I saw this in the service parking lot. Risky area ;(( Wicked World living up to its reputation. ;((


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 71° at wake up this morning and heading to a high of 83. Yesterday's rain totaled .86". Then the skies finally cleared off and temps rose to the lower 80's. But humidity was 90+% making it rather sticky.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Calm sunny morning, starting day with 54° & 26% RH.
Heading for high of 88°.

Today is a automotive painting day. 
Son just arrived, and plan to paint his front bumper and work on his Mazda while paint dries.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Really cold this morning and clear blue skies for now.

I'm figuring to trim the ends of the bench glue ups today. I have to do some thinking outside of the box for this next stage.


----------



## bandit571

54 sunny WINDY degrees outside…..windier than a Senator outside….

2 garage sales this morning…neither had a single tool for sale…bummer!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Still sunny in Phoenix, 87° & 7% RH this afternoon.

Busy day. Finished last clear coat not long ago on bumper and fender. 
Not my finest work, but it's for a 18 year old car, driven by 21 year old son.
It's black with gold mica pearl. Looks OK from 4-5 feet away. 









Wind decided to change direction and blow straight between the houses. Sent a handful of dust and small white spiders from neighbors hedge trees into paint job. One of joys of working outdoors.

Haven't been on my feet that long in a long time, and my back and legs are screaming at me.
Was worth it. Was able to teach oldest how to spray primer, base coat, clear coat system for vehicle, make gun adjustments for orange peel, and how to wet sand or nib file your mistakes.

Conversation when we finished and came inside was priceless: 
Wife comments that I make painting a car look easy, with great results. 
[Referencing the repairs on daughters bumper a few years back.]
Son laughed, and said: Hell no, it's not easy. It easy to make a lot of mistakes, and Dad is professional at making mistakes. What he makes look easy, is fixing the mistakes. #IAMAKLUTZ
Glad to see he was paying attention this morning. 

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Conversation when we finished and came inside was priceless:
> Wife comments that I make painting a car look easy, with great results.
> [Referencing the repairs on daughters bumper a few years back.]
> Son laughed, and said: Hell no, it s not easy. It easy to make a lot of mistakes, and Dad is professional at making mistakes. What he makes look easy, is fixing the mistakes. #IAMAKLUTZ
> Glad to see he was paying attention this morning.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Thanks for the laugh )

Sunny and 50 in WW today. LB told me they do not investigate stolen vehicles in Portland, OR. The news told people how lucky they are because of how much worse auto theft is in WA ;(


----------



## BurlyBob

Had about 2" of snow over night and a little more on the was. I'm hoping it improves the snow pack. More gluing, scraping and sanding today. I might do some scroll sawing for a change of pace.


----------



## BurlyBob

About the biggest thing I got done today was retro fitting some shop lights to LED. My electrician friend stopped by with a box of LED tubes. We spent the next hour shooting the bull and after he left I got to retro fitting my light fixtures. I got stopped by the wife and daughter for lunch. After watching my friend do one fixture I started the next one. Different manufacturer and a different wiring system. Took me almost an hour to figure it and after consulting with my son over the phone. I told him to stand back as I plugged the extension cord into the wall. It worked. I'm no educated electrician. I can run wire and simple connections.

I only had to do three fixtures and I can already tell the difference in the brightness. Once I get them all done it's going to be amazing.


----------



## bandit571

Got up into the 50s today….clouds have cleared out, too…


----------



## Firewood

Its 80° after hitting a high of 88° today. The DP is 67° and skies are partly cloudy. They had a concert up at the square this evening. We went until we couldn't take the idiots anymore. The music was so-so. We went early enough to setup our lounge chairs in the shade only to have the huge gaggle of morons come along with their chairs and wagons and tables and coolers and setup right in front of us filling in the aisle to the point everyone walking through were knocking into us with all their parfinalia. No matter how much they were told they had to leave an aisle, they just sat their in their ignorance. Oh, well.

*BBob* - My shop in Wisconsin had 10 LED fixtures. More than was needed, but dang, I liked the light they provided. I think you'll really enjoy the difference they make.

*CaptK* - Nice to see the man-cub was listening. Maybe it'll rub off on him.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Beautiful Easter Morning here. Blue skies and headed to high 40's.

I'm hoping to get another glue up on the bench top done today and start another set of lighted trees on my scroll saw.

Have a great Easter all.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Jesus-mas, or Easter as most folks call it. Who names these holidays?

Started day with a warm 61°. Have 81° & 12% RH late morning.
Heading for high of 90° to day.

Recovery day yesterday was a success. 
Working on some automotive paint touch up this morning. Step son is at his grandma's house for Easter, and visits this afternoon to re-assemble the freshly painted parts (hopefully?). If Amazoo delays delivery on the needed plastic clips another day, some plastic trim will be missing. It's always something. sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was rainy again today. Like a broken record.
Rick, I'm sorry to hear about your nephew. You never know.
We are going to head down on Thursday night and see what's biting in your lake. Hopefully something. I see the lake came up a few feet. Hopefully it doesn't come up much more.
I started work on building an extension table out of maple today. I've never built one, so this will be a learning experience. I'm going to make table slides out of heavy duty drawer slides.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Broken record weather day? 

Sunny 85° & 11% RH Phoenix just before lunch time.
Heading for high temp of 94° in east valley. 
Downtown concrete jungle is predicting 97°.
Hell is coming to visit early this year.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Easter was sunny and nice about 47. Today is wet and warmer.

*Bill* Fire service is totally nuts here in Wicked World. The Seattle Department has over 5 homeless camp fires per day. They are so dangerous the fire fighters wear body armor under their bunker gear! ;( Never even had a nightmare of that when I was a volunteer.


----------



## MSquared

On the brighter side…. just plain 'snotty' here. Heavy rain for a while tonight, snow North and West. Coastal flooding.


----------



## BurlyBob

Things did not turn out well for me. I got the bench components processed then realized I did not re cut the biscuit slots. Scraped all the glue off. Left it to dry for a few hours and re sanded. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the entire front bench top section glued up. While it's gluing, I'm starting a couple of other small projects. Boxes mostly.


----------



## bandit571

34 cloudy degrees outside…with wet snow on the ground…Liar Birds.. Supposed to get into the 70s by next weekend…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Tuesday!

As sun rises this morning in Phoenix metro valley, the LOW temp is 70°. :-( 
Heading for high of 97° today in east valley, and 99° downtown. 
Tickling 100° in Mid-April approaches record breaking territory.

Red Flag warnings posted across the state, as winds will be 20 mph sustained this afternoon. 
Thankfully, the front is passing through area today and will drop temperatures to near normal 80's tomorrow. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BobWW we have been carrying body armor and ballistic helmets on our apparatus for many years.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Fire service is totally nuts here in Wicked World. The Seattle Department has over 5 homeless camp fires per day. They are so dangerous the fire fighters wear body armor under their bunker gear! ;( Never even had a nightmare of that when I was a volunteer.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wouldn't just not showing up kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## BurlyBob

Only got one glue up done today and started cutting out some of the illuminate trees for gifts in NJ.
I'm hoping to get things finish on the main part of the bench top tomorrow.

WWBob, I've got a real good friend up there near you. I seriously doubt I ever drive up again to see him. The same goes for the Willamette Valley. We agreed the only reason we're ever going there is for her Uncle's funeral. It took us almost two hours to get to Olympia from Seattle on a Sunday afternoon. The garbage and encampments in Portland were insane. I'm definitely staying on this side of the Cascades!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. Its 73° following a high of 75. Humidity is 25% and skies are as blue as can be.

Spent a good part of the day cleaning the garage and driveway. I could smell the motor in my little pressure washer, so I doubt I'll get many more uses out of it before it has to be replaced.

Tomorrow we have company coming for a few days. Old high school friend. It'll be great to see them again.

*Bbob*- when I was stationed in Washington, I always thought that part of the country was so beautiful. Its sad to see what's happening to it all. Seems like there's no place left that hasn't been disturbed or destroyed.

*CaptK* - Stay cool, buddy.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BobWW we have been carrying body armor and ballistic helmets on our apparatus for many years.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do you have situations where you use them?

*BBob* Weekend traffic can be 48 hours worse than rush hour ;(( The stupidest thing I ever did in my life was stay here. When I checked with the hall in Boise in the 70s a third of the guys were working, a third were unemployed, and a third were working out of town. Too bad foresight isn't 20/20 ;(

Looks like battery-powered sawzalls need serial numbers and registration with background checks. They have been sawing off catalytic converters. The news just showed them sawing off the spendy steel-locked mailboxes to steal mail. I'm beginning to wonder if this $%^hole is salvageable?

After a rainy night ol sol is out today and it got close to 60, Supposed to make it this week


----------



## bandit571

34 cloudy degrees outside..

Looks like somebody cleaned the house around here…what did I miss?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's blue skies now but we're suppose to get a little precip later and over night. I've got to spread the last of the weed and feed before the rain. Looks like it might warm up to the low 50's.

One more glue up today and time on the scroll saw.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings fellow wood rats,

It's raining its butt off now, and has been all morning. Looks like it has set in for several hours. Thunder, lightening, and some wind thrown in for good measure. The low was 48, clabbered over, and raining lightly at first. Now it's a gully-washer. and will keep at it for several hours. It'll never make the 62 predicted for today's high.

On another note: More info on my nephew that was killed in a car wreck last week. Like I stated, he worked for FedEx and was on his way to work at 3:00 a.m. when 3 drunk Mexicans, ages 16, 18, and 22 t-boned his truck, and he hit a power pole, killing him instantly, according to the coroner. The 16 year old was driving, and didn't have a license. All 3 were drunk and taken into custody. They think, but not sure, that 2 of the **************************************** were illegal. He will be buried Friday. I hope they get the maximum sentence coming to them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW with rain tonight part of BBob's storm .))

WW had a water spout on Lake Sammish yesterday. Tornado over water. Not big, minor damage.

Sorry to hear that Rick. Mom's car was totaled by a drunk Mexican when I was a kid. She wasn't hurt. Too young to know any details. My cousin told me about lettuce fields along the Texas border. Farmers are having to plow under vegetable fields because they are contaminated with too many illegal aliens' feces. That may add to our food shortages, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nextdoor app has a post about no mail delivery in a neighborhood just south of us. Mail thieves have destroyed so many mailboxes in that area the PO quit delivering mail! ;(( The person who repairs mailboxes has been on medical leave for a while and now has Covid. No end in sight for that mess.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to 59° this morning.
Sunny, windy, 91° & 9% RH in the afternoon.

Weather forecast has zero credibility with me, might as well ignore it. :-(0)
Impending cold front has slowed down, and temperature is higher today than yesterday's guess. Tomorrow is forecast in mid-70's with high winds? Maybe, maybe not….



> Looks like somebody cleaned the house around here…what did I miss? - bandit571


India escort's sending spam looking for customers.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah I saw that India escort thing and flagged it.

Hey Rick, I started a short run on that scroll saw of yours. I'm getting a little better with it. I'm learning to ride the kerf and making tighter circles. Another thing I'm seeing is how different sized blades work. I've also found that I need to print my patterns is a light color. I tend to loose the sight of the blade with a black pattern glued to the wood.

I got the last big portion of 'Brusier' glued up today. Had to take a big portion to buddy and use his 8" Powermatic joiner to flatten one side. Once I slid both pieces together it was magic. Tomorrow it's sanding and planing to get rid of the glue squeeze out.


----------



## MSquared

I watch radar. If you're familiar with weather (Sailing and power boating and indispensable for my work in my case),seems I have been since I was a kid, you can figure it out.

Indian escorts are great! At what? I wouldn't know. I only speak to them on spam calls for credit card payments or extended warrantees. Love scamming them back!! Wasting their time is the worst for them!! Bwaaaaaa!!! )
It would be OK if they if some came to clean the house though….. For a few rupees.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been quite a rainy morning and will only get to the mid 40's today.

Today is only cleanup, sanding and scraping glue.


----------



## bandit571

54 cloudy, raining just enough to piss a person off, yet not soak them through…

Looks like I have some clean up to do, later…









Maybe?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Darn weather pundits need to be drawn and quartered!

Sunny, breezy, 92° & 8 % RH again this afternoon, when it was supposed to cool down to 70's?

Cold front is delayed till tomorrow? Again? 
I give up. Guess I am not allowed to look forward to cooler weather.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

64 bright and sunny degrees outside…rain has left the "building"....might get up near 80, tomorrow?

Springtime in Ohio…...


----------



## MSquared

Kluz - Have Weather Channel app as well. They're usually closer to the real deal. As in just now. Looking decent. No real rain for a while, maybe some sprinkles. The bad stuff is 'usually' North and West of us but, if wind direction changes, or some crap comes in from the ocean…......


----------



## BurlyBob

It's turning into a really nice day. 53, blue skies and a bit breezy.

Just doing some fiddly stuff today. I cobbled together a 220 extension cord for my space heater. Now I get to change the plug on the heater. Fixed the kitchen stove and now I'm hoping to do a little scroll sawing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, wind blowing 15-20mph, 74° & 22% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Lot of dust blowing around.
Expecting 77° and 45mph winds this afternoon. Red flag fire danger warnings posted.

What is a Friday without some drama?
Went outside to putter around in garage, and can't breath due congestion instant garage door was opened.
Came inside for inhaler, meds, and to complain. 
Palo Verde trees are in full bloom. Entire front yard is a sea of yellow flower petals and yellow pollen. Whole family is miserable with allergy symptoms: sneezing, coughs, and congestion this week. 
Welcome to the life of a Klutz.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annutter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 59.9° F. Ran a few errands, shopping, ect. Traffic backed up a ¼ mile at the stop sign at the end of our road. Must be a wreck on the highway below or a Biden Jam due to his visit. He was doing some fundraising last night. There were no offers for me to see him. I doubt if they could offer enough money for that to happen so I did not raise any funds ;((

There was a flowering cherry next door that filled the neighborhood with flowers and pollen for years. It was pruned a couple of winters ago. No more flowers over here, but pollen still on the car and truck for a month.

The prez departure was delayed due to a suspicious vehicle at the airport. Back in the good ol' days I was working on a Boeing Field. Air Force One was parked outside near the hanger. No guards, just an electronic perimeter around it. I had a helper whose security clearance was lost and not processed. Security called me when he came to work. I told them he was a good guy. They took my word and let him in )


----------



## MSquared

TS - Oh, Secret Service was physically there! Gotta trust me on that. Military close, seconds, by too!


----------



## BurlyBob

I've posted a couple of photos of my bench progress on the work bench smack down page if your interested.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The suspicious vehicle had an air fryer in it )))))))))))


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm…. That's a different story!! )


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another nice day, mid to high 50's and mostly sunny.

Think I need to find some water and take my boat out.


----------



## Rick Dennington

A nice, windy day here, too. 77 now going up to 82.

More rain (?) on the way Sunday and Monday. My weeds needs cut really bad. Leaves need to be burned, also.

BurlyBob….I have plenty of water here w/ two major lakes close by…..just can't take my boat out…Stove up.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick , the big reservoir closest to me is sitting at 10% of capacity and they are running out water to beat the band. It's the start of irrigation season and then there's the fish flush on the Snake and Columbia rivers. Water dumps to run the smolts down stream. About the only good thing with emptying the reservoir is that later this summer when it gets hot.
The oxygen in the reservoir will burn off and kill the perch. Maybe then we can get back to having some decent trout fishing again.


----------



## BurlyBob

A beautiful morning here. Blue skies and headed to mid 60's.

So I made all sorts of reservations to attend the wife's family reunion in NJ. She's changing all that to attend a funeral in near San Jose. I totally give up!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its 77° and the crickets are chirping. We hit 86° today with dew point around 60° and partly cloudy skies.

We had a great visit with my highschool buddy, his wife and a friend of theirs. We couldn't have asked for better weather. It was sure good seeing them again

Our new house is moving along…... Slowly. They have shingles stacked up on the roof. Duct work is mostly in and electrical rough in should start this week.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

BBob - On the other hand, you triumphed after all! A few few calls to cancel hotel. Airfare? I smell a fishing trip with you and a buddy! With cash to spare!

You know the drill. It's no news. 'OK Honey. If that's what you want. I'll just cancel all the reservations I made for us. It's fine. Really.' .................. 'I'll take you to San Jose!'.

I apologize Ladies. We guys are well trained, yes. Except it backfired! )


----------



## bandit571

66 overcast degrees…with rain on the way….Monday, leave it at that…

Morning to ya…


----------



## artsyfartsy

We had some rain the other day and the yard got sloppy wet. I played golf yesterday and the course was mostly under water. The temp was near 80 yesterday and Saturday. Today will be in the 60's.

*Burly Bob*, what is a "smack down" page?

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sunny and 80°+ for the past two day, likely today too. I promised my wife when we hit three consecutive days of at least 80° I would shave my beard I've been growing since late October. I'll miss it, it's been a real commitment and trimming so it doesn't just look like someone glued a bunch of pubes to my face has taken time too. The neighborhood pool is supposed to open 5/1 and I need to shave by then anyway so I don't get a weird face tan.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, it's the work bench smack down thread/page/forum or whatever you want to call it.

It's a decent day here. Into the mid 60's with now and then sunshine. I'm in the shop making saw dust, sanding down the workbench top. I just rolled in over to get the glue off the bottom and man is that side heavy. I'll be interested to see how heavy the back side is.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Back to boring sunny days in desert SW. 
Have slightly above normal 91°, with 4% RH this afternoon.
Morning low was a pleasant 60°.

No drama recently, hmm?
Smoked a bone in rib roast for first time yesterday. Prime Rib sandwiches for lunch this week. Yum.

Son stopped by yesterday to claim his repaired Mazda and enjoy prime rib. My garage is empty of vehicles for first time in several months. Need to move everything out for a good spring cleaning, then maybe I can finish one of dozen ongoing projects, or maybe even work on blanket chest SWMBO demands be finished. 
When is Mother's Day? The 8th! Forget it….
So many projects, so little energy. Let's call that slow motion drama? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its still 84° and sunny. We hit a high of 87° with humidity at 43%. No rain in the forecast until maybe next week.

They put the shingles on the roof today. Just need to add ridge cap, etc. Looks like they were also doing some work inside around the windows.

*BBob* - I know what you mean about flipping the top. Mine was smaller and done in 3 sections, but was still stupid heavy running it through my lunchbox planer by myself.

CaptK - Thanks for the reminder about mother's day. Didn't you start that blanket chest back in 2005? LOL

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, did you have damage or was the house not yet complete when y'all moved down to FL?


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 77° with a 65° dew point. Heat and humidity are moving back in.

*BBYetty* - The house is just being built. We didn't want to stay in Wisconsin for even one more winter so sold the condo and are renting while the house is being built. Our quoted completion date is in July, but material shortage, etc. are delaying everything by a couple months.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, I used my 2 roller stands today to jossle one half of the bench top onto my saw horse table.. Crap o'Dear was that thing heavy! Like I've said before, I'm pretty certain that 'Bruiser' is going to weigh in at 450-600lbs by the time I'm done. Yeah, I'm thinking I'm overbuilding things, Again! Right now it's looking like it's going to come in at 50" wide, 6'10 long and the top will be real close to 4 1/2" thick. The legs are going to 5 1/2" square or real darn close to that. I'm committed to these dimensions as everything it rough cut out. But why do I always over build things?

I know one thing for certain, 'Bruiser', is not going to dance across the floor like my sawhorse table when I go to plane something with my 4 1/2 Stanley.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Hump Day!

Woke to warm morning low of 63° & 23% RH. Expecting 92° for high today.
Another boring spring day in this SW desert metropolis.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Too….damn….cold…outside.

37 partly cloudy degrees outside…Mother Nature must not have paid her heating bill?


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's a little too cool here too at only 60° as of right now, doesn't even look like we'll hit 75° later today. It's been at or over 80° for Saturday, Sunday and Monday. We did get a little rain yesterday early afternoon but it wasn't much, just enough to motivate me to cut the grass beforehand.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….36 cloudy degrees outside….might, just might get to the mid 50s, later….Boss has errands she wants to run….might get to the shop this afternoon?

May 15….I turn 69 years old…...Olde Pharte Status?


----------



## bandit571

Ted the Spammer seems to have left the building….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's colder today and we could see some rain.

I'm getting a few odd things out of the way. After yesterday it sure seems like the 6×48 belt sander I inherited for my Dad is on it's last leg. I'm thinking I'll replace it with that Jet 1.5hp unit when this one finally goes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another rainy cold day here.

I need to do some strategizing one my next steps for the bench and a few practice efforts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And the rain came half inch last night. Supposed to be partly sunny with a few showers for the next week.

Daughter and granddaughter were here yesterday. Delivered my walker and salvaged the yard! Amazing what can be done in a few hours.


----------



## MSquared

We've had some really good weather the past several days! May turn a little raw, not freezing though, down the road a bit, but for now….. Gardening begins.


----------



## bandit571

56 cloudy, rainy degrees outside…but..it sure does beat snow..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 90° & 7% RH in Phoenix just after lunch.
Heading for high of 93° this afternoon.
Mornings are still in the low 60's.

Air is getting hot, not moving much, vehicle traffic has returned to near levels; which means ozone air quality alerts activated again. Not too bad in fringe suburbs where this Klutz lives, worse up against mountains near freeways. 
Praying for good hard rain storm to knock the Palo Verde pollen off trees in the front yard. Start sneezing instantly every time I open garage door, or walk out front door. Front yard is a sea of yellow petals and pollen.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 70° heading toward 87 today. There's a light breeze and dew point is 66°. We had some thunder storms roll through last night leaving .97" of rain behind. Looks like the summer weather is setting in. That's all I got folks

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We could get some rain later this afternoon.

I'm off to the shop to practice a wedged mortise and tenon joint. I have a new design that looks promising.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings and salutations,

It's raining like a bull pissing on a flat rock here at the homestead. Won't let up for many hours to come.

The low was 50, with plenty of clabber, and stays that way, looks like, all day. It's 55, and forecast for 63.

So far we've had over 3+" in the gauge, and it ain't over yet. Several days of rain yet to come, but it will.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raing here just like at Rick's. Even a little snow in it.

The more I keep working on 'Bruiser' the more I realize how much easier it will make life in the shop.


----------



## MSquared

Rain on and off all week. Mainly light. Fine. Plants need it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hot, sunny and humid here. It was 84° when the kids got off the bus and they were chomping at the bit to go to the pool which just opened yesterday. Got there and the gate was chained with zero explanation. Called the HOA management company and nothing, after a couple more calls, apparently it was closed because the gate couldn't be locked (competent preparation would have addressed that a while ago) and no one could say when it will be fixed. Should be batteries tomorrow, even better for the pool, but with the way these yocals operate it will fixed just before it starts to rain on Wednesday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to 63° this morning in Phoenix east valley.
Sunny 92° & 10% RH day.

Lousy 5-10mph breeze direction is blowing flower petals and pollen straight into the garage. 
Pollen is so fine, it blows inside even with door shut; and I have adjusted the door and replaced the bottom gasket for good seal. 
Hard to capture an image with advertising my location, but this gives an idea of the problem:


















The Palo Verde tree on left in my front yard predates the ~18 yr old subdivision. Is roughly 20" OD, which is huge for the species. They grow so fast that branches get heavy, crack off from weight, and split the trunk. Landlord decided to plant 2 smaller ones next it. One was cut off at stump before I moved it. This is the DUMBEST tree to plant next to a driveway in a small front yard. Sigh.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I put that new Jessem miter gauge to good use. It is flat out amazing! I'm doing some angle cutting and it's absolutely fantastic!

Here's something all of you, Taylor Toolworks. I've gotten a few things from them. Their prices are really decent and the stuff I've gotten has been top notch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The rains came and left .5" this morning early, then a grey day. 50/50 gray odd this week.

We have pollen pollution too. 120' firs and hemlocks outback are hard at it. Fortunately, the house seals it out and the garage is out front  Cars are covered with it.

Arson is following the trend. The news just reported it doubled in Tacoma this year. Lots of fires and fortunately arrests. They seem to be targeting apartments.


----------



## bandit571

55 cloudy, rainy degrees outside….guess I won't be mowing the grass, today…

Morning to ya….


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be sunny and windy all day. It's headed to the mid 50's and I'm headed to the shop. Hopefully I'll figure out that leg mortise.


----------



## BurlyBob

Well, only a little progress on the joint. I've finished #3 & 4. I had cracking issues with both. Tomorrow I start #5.


----------



## bigblockyeti

86° today and the HOA dropped the ball again (not really a surprise), no pool access. Tomorrow there will be pool access, it just might require bolt cutters!


----------



## bandit571

66 cloudy degrees…Thunderstorm has just left the area…just another Spring Time Day in Ohio…86% humidity…


----------



## MSquared

Yeti - Set up a kiddie pool in front of their office. Wear a Speedo and a mask and snorkel. They may just get the message…...


----------



## bigblockyeti

The HOA management company used to be 1.2 miles away, now it's almost 70 miles away in Charlotte. I hope someone got some handsome kickbacks from diverting over $165,000 in annual HOA dues to a company that isn't doing anything they're being paid to do.


----------



## MSquared

I smell a lawsuit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There would have to be something to prove and the new management company hasn't made minutes available to the HOA members (us, not the board member) since October or November of last year. I served my time on a committee but I'm thinking they need help with the pool, just can't seem to get anything right.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hit 91° in SW desert this sunny afternoon.
Already cooling off to 87° as sun begins to lower over western mountains.

Luckily it has been another windy day. The Palo Verde trees finally appear to have more green than yellow. Flower coverage is only 30% of peak bloom. Now we just need a good rain shower to wash the pollen downstream.

*Yeti* +1 Kiddie pool. 
Years ago had a neighbor in an apt complex; place a kiddie pool in the apt managers reserved parking space while she was doing usual 2 hr lunch. She found kids in the kiddie pool when returning. It worked, maybe. Pretty sure someone mentioned calling a lawyer a few hours earlier while paying the rent? :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to hit 70 here today and sunny. I might have to get the lawn mowed. It's looking pretty shaggy.

The big issue is getting that leg joint figured out. As a matter of fact I'm begging to percolate an idea right now.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring sunny spring day in Phoenix: 91° & 9% RH with a gentle breeze. 
Not too bad in shade.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

51, cloudy, dreary misty degrees outside….98% humidity, too…just another Spring day in Ohio…


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its 86° after a high of 92 today. Humidity is climbing - the DP is sitting at 68° at the moment. We had some rumbles of thunder, but no rain. Maybe later.

Starting to look at garage floor options (paint, epoxy, etc). Leaning toward poly aspartic. We'll see.

No electric yet. Grrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent the morning with the idea I percolated and sadly it split out on me once again. Tomorrow I'm trying the David Barron/Matt Estlea wedge joint.

Mike I put down an epoxy floor on top of my garage floor. I chose a bright yellow color. It's amazing what an improvement in the lighted atmosphere. That sounds odd but I think the grey concrete really dulls light atmosphere, for lack of a better term.

The other thing I found was what an amazing reduction of humidity in the garage. It was physically noticeable. I honestly recommend you go with a light bright color. You will never regret it. I know you will really notice the lower humidity in your garage. Especially there in Florida.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny and perfect in WW today, 67 ) The rains return tomorrow and Friday. Mowed most of the lawn today. An interesting task but the mower is a good walker. Good therapy exercise.

Sorry to hear about no electrical Mike ;(

I have been following your bench adventures, BBob. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rick Dennington

It has rained all day here at the homestead. Stopped now for a while, but will start up again about 3:00 this morning. Then rain again all day long and into the wee morning hours. We won't dry out for a week after the rain moves out…..if it ever does….!!! I'm not griping though…sure is keeping everything green around the place, and washing all the pollen away. Pollen doesn't bother me, but it tears my wife's throat and eyes up….I have no such issues…..Everything else wrong, but not that…...I'm not allergic to anything…..not even food….!!!


----------



## bandit571

A STICKY 55 cloudy degrees outside…88% humidity….

Nose is not a fan of this weather….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Well…...it's still raining. Had a couple of frog stranglers over night. In the last 12 hours we've had 1.60" of moisture around the homestead. That's a given in my rain gauge. It'll rain all day until about midnight, according to the Weather Channel. Looks like after today and night, the rain is over for several days until the next round….!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a beautiful day yesterday. Today a nasty, winding, rainy mess.

I only got one joint finished yesterday and had to stop to mow the lawn. The lawn looks great. The joint not so much,
it split on me again. I'm headed out to give that David Barron joint a try. If I can't succeed with it I'm probably going to give and put the top on like shown in the Benchcrafted plans. It would be faster and easier.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

It's around 50 today. It also Bear Season around here.

Do ever let anyone tell you Bears don't climb trees. You should be able to find 4 bears in the tree.


----------



## BurlyBob

I did it, I got the joint to work, finally. What a freaking relief. The battle is over.



















Another positive thing is I can repeat the entire process on all four legs. Tomorrow I start the journey on a new technique for this bench, half blind hounds tooth dove tails!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another off and on rainy day. It might get to the mid 60's. Routine maintenance in the shop today.

AG, pretty sure I found them. Two on the left one high and won lower then 2 on the right fairly close together up high.


----------



## bandit571

54 cloudy, dreary degrees outside….Springtime in Ohio….May's Monsoon Season

Chance of thundershowers again, today….be a good day to go hide out in the shop…after Lunch.

Film at 2300 hrs….I hope..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Starting off warm this morning, 65° & 22% RH at sunrise in Phoenix.
Currently 76° at 8am.
Heading for high of 99-100° across the metro valley.

First 100° day in 1st week of May? = Normal May weather. Bye bye snow birds.

Family outing last night for opening day of new Marvel Dr Strange movie. Some Strange cameo's in it! haha…
Oldest son is Marvel movie fanatic. He was mildly disappointed at first half. They rest of family found it entertaining, even if Marvel Franchise movie plots are becoming too predictable. 
No one wearing masks in theater, except me. Entire family probably has latest variant of Covid this morning. 

Speaking of strange sickness: SWMBO is going through a 'name that disease' game, with everyone blaming menopause (except gynecologist). Finally after 2 months of useless guesses, with expensive tests showing puzzling results; a brain MRI this week showed pituitary microadenoma. They say it's small benign tumor. Some drugs can reduce the swelling and fix the symptoms that have turned her into 'raging bitch from hell'. 
I doubt it fix it; she will ALWAYS blame me for causing that symptom. :-(0)

She's now laughing and telling everyone 'I have a brain tumor', when she wants to get out of doing something. Her endocrinologist wants 2nd opinion from Barrow Neurological Institute to confirm diagnosis. Referral makes me suspicious, as when Barrow gets involved; it's usually for surgery. Hope it's another day of: Quack, Quack, did I make the right guess; and she doesn't require brain surgery. Barrow appointments are back logged 4-6 weeks, so only time will tell. 
Sigh, Just another day in the aging Klutz Zoo.

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## MSquared

No tumors - that we know of - around here. Just the usual craziness.

Weather is 'snotty' in these parts, AKA - Drizzly, rainy, grey, low ceiling, temps below avg.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Showers and 50s in WW today.

AG, Is that a bear family, momma, papa, and twins?

I had a benign stomach tumor removed about 2005 or 6. In 2008 during the Great Recession, they moved me up to cancer survivor. I was doing a project in the hospital. Access was passing through the imaging area. I noticed it was empty rather than tons of patients waiting. Being a cancer survivor extended my imaging checks out a few years. I always wondered if that was a medical decision or a business decision? ;(


----------



## MSquared

TS - Always follow the money.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Showers and 50s in WW today.
> 
> AG, Is that a bear family, momma, papa, and twins?
> 
> I had a benign stomach tumor removed about 2005 or 6. In 2008 during the Great Recession, they moved me up to cancer survivor. I was doing a project in the hospital. Access was passing through the imaging area. I noticed it was empty rather than tons of patients waiting. Being a cancer survivor extended my imaging checks out a few years. I always wondered if that was a medical decision or a business decision? ;(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Momma with 3 cubs from last year. She'll kick the out this year before winter.


----------



## bandit571

55 degrees, with a windy, gulley-washer going on….thunderstorms went to the south of us…


----------



## BurlyBob

Partly cloudy here and really windy. It might get to the mid 50's.

Only going to to some sharpening and clean up today.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Now it's turning hot around the homestead. It's 70, and no clabber…all sun…..!!

The high for today will get to 75-76…who knows….!!

No news to tell around my neck of the woods, except the yard needs mowed, and everything is green….!!


----------



## bandit571

Results from last night's gulley-washer…









Dungeon Creek was a tad muddy…

56 cloudy but dry degrees outside..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Today is first official 100° day in Phoenix East Valley. Downtown hit the century mark yesterday.  
Temp has cooled to 93° as sun sets, and skies turn orange thanks to all dust in air.

In another month, hell descends upon SW desert, and devil himself moves in for summer.

Went Mother's day shopping yesterday. Visited a Target store. All I saw were 20-30's aged women dressed like they came straight from a yoga, aerobics class, or the beach. Was easy to see, hardly any meat or fat on 99% of them. Can not complain about the scenery, almost forgot what I was shopping for?

Was the only grumpy old man I saw in the entire store. Saw 1 grumpy grandma with her daughter. Just about every store clerk I walked by stopped what they were doing, cracked a big smile, and asked if I needed help. No reason to single out me for help? I was wearing shirt, pants, shoes, and acting normal. Even when I looked the other way, snarled at them, or kept walking; they would follow me. Felt really out of place, and sort of like I was being stalked by store staff. Finally found a card and the things SWMBO wanted and escaped the madness. 
After leaving; was suddenly reminded of shopping in Plastic-ville of southern California malls, the land of only young beautiful people. Guess the high temperatures have force snow birds to leave desert? 
Hmm, Maybe I need go shopping more often at Target in the morning? Maybe stop by for a couple laps around store everyday as exercise? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning everyone. Its 65° this morning with sunny skies and dew points in the low 60's. Temps have been in the low 90's, but yesterday was in mid 80's following the front that moved through Friday night.

*BBob* - You've invested a LOT of time on those led tenon's. I'm sure I would have done the same thing. But I took the lazy way out and simply glued blocks to the underside of the top that were then pegged to the legs. It held very well. When I disassembled the bench for my move south, I knocked out the pegs and then knocked the blocks off.

*CaptK* - I hope SWMBO can avoid surgery. Keep us posted.

*Bandit* - Sorry to hear about your mud slide. Hopefully it won't be too difficult to clean up.

We went out to the house yesterday and discovered they have the electrical roughed in. They'll be calling soon to schedule a pre-drywall walk through. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

This morning started out nice and sunny, now there are some real dark ominous clouds rolling over the Eklhorns.

I'm just puttering around for the next week and taking a break from the bench. We've got a funeral in San Jose later in the week. I'm not looking forward to that, I'm not a fan of going to funerals. I try to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cooler on Mother's Day in Phoenix. High was only 95° with 8% RH.
Winds have been picking up all afternoon, Flags are flying straight it's blowing so hard.
Cold front is supposed to drop overnight low back into 50's tonight. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ol' Sol was out and about today peeking through the clouds, dry, the mid-50s. Snow on the passes )

*Mike* I wondered why the code did not require reasonable placement of outlets in houses for many years. In the typical bedroom, they go 6 feet down the wall and place one behind the dresser. Go 12 more feet and place one behind the middle of the headboard ;(( None reasonably accessible. About 25 years ago the code started requiring consideration of the furniture layout )

One guy who heard about my reputation called and wanted a price to wire his new home. I told him it would be too high, I did not do new residential. I did not do cheapest is best installations. I would have a day or more labor involved in my quality of work. He insisted. I gave him a price. Never heard from him again. It was probably 1.5 to 2x. In those days they used to plug the wires in the back of outlets to maintain circuit continuity. Those connections were the majority of residential service calls when they failed. I used to show people what their problem was and show them how to splice the wires together and eliminate the problem throughout their house. That was changed in the code too about 20 years ago. It is illegal to maintain continuity with the devices. Might look and see if they spliced the wires in all the outlet boxes.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm out this morning. The temp is 59 and moving up into the 70's today. The last few days have been absolutely beautiful with clear sky's and warm temps.

Mothers day was not a good day for me. I went out to my wife's grave with a couple of my daughters and planted some flowers with them.

I got my yard mowed and the trees trimmed up Saturday. I had one tree come down during the winter months and I have finally got that cut up into firewood. I'm getting a new roof in a few days due to wind damage. My insurance company didn't even blink an eye when the came to pay me off. I'm getting ready to go out and do some more yard work today.

As a side note, I got my "Wood" magazine Saturday and I actually opened it up and looked at it. Maybe I might get back at it again. Well that's all folks. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..58 bright and SUNNY degrees outside

Need to assemble with glue and screw one item..









The drawer to that Shaker Style Table…

Monday….meh, leave it at that…high today is supposed to reach into the 70s….with 80s the rest of the week…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to another glorious Monday!!

Cold front last night was not cold enough. Morning low as still 64° today.  
Winds are still, Sunny 74° & 24% RH just before 8am.
Forecast high is only 89° this afternoon? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We got a pretty decent amount of snow yesterday. But it did not stick around. It's only getting to the low 40's today.

I'm just going to finishing some plane irons and decide which planes I want to sell off.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Mostly cloudy ⛅ and 50 degrees

Momma bear showing the kids around the neighborhood.


----------



## BurlyBob

Those cubs sure look like brown phase bears. If they are triplets and brown phase that must be seriously unique!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's getting hot already. No clabber, just plenty of sun here at the home place. The low was 70.

The high will get to 89, and did I mention it was getting hot. Tomorrow 's high is expected to get to 93.

No other news to tell around here. Just keeping cool inside the casa…..!! Nothing to do but play on the "puter"


----------



## BurlyBob

If any of you are interested I posted photos of the planes I want to sell over on Moke's workshop pages.


----------



## bandit571

Got too many planes now….

Got up to 81 degrees outside….NO, I did NOT mow the backyard, today…besides, there ain't no Cold Beer IN the house, anyway..

laundry Detail, tonight….this will have to wait until tomorrow..









Too many trips up and down them stairs…3 round trips right now…3 more to go,,,


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, that's my situation as well. I'm just trying to thin the herd a little.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's a real nice looking day here and could get into the mid 50's. It might get a little breezy as well. 
I have managed to sell some of those planes and parts. Might have another interested party on the last #7.


----------



## MSquared

Past few days were simply lovely! Skies clear as a bell and temps bouncing around the 60's. Still nice with some white clouds. The wind has been a constant for days now, 20-30. Needed rains up next. Fine.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy with lots of sunshine, 88° high with 10 % RH this afternoon in Phoenix.
Pleasant day overall. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the airport. Be back Monday. Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Those cubs sure look like brown phase bears. If they are triplets and brown phase that must be seriously unique!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Different picture of the same bears. Definitely black.










As a side note, the Military base in this article is about 8 miles from me. Bear Kills a soldier while on a training mission.

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/military/2022/05/11/investigation-ongoing-after-bear-kills-soldier-injures-another-in-remote-part-of-jber/

Back in 2018 this one was 2 miles from my house.

https://www.alaskastar.com/2018-06-20/eagle-river-man-killed-searcher-injured-south-fork-bear-attacks

These bears are so well protected you don't dare to shoot one and they are multiplying like crazy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Bears always looking for a meal. They really like chicken. Bears were successful with their break in.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The persons with the chicken said the bears came back a second time and killed every chicken but One.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray and wet in WW, mid 50s, again. Permanent winter here ) Snow in the Cascades.

The last person killed by wildlife here was a woman hiking or biking by a mountain lion a few years ago ;((

AG, Years ago one of the shooting magazines had a story about an Alaska town being harassed by a brown bear or griz. It was an older bear that could not live normally in the wild. A man bought a large handgun for protection. The day he took delivery he did not have the hoster yet but he decided he better carry it. Out walking he was attacked by the bear who dropped at his feet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The persons with the chicken said the bears came back a second time and killed every chicken but One.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Sounds like it's time for bear stew.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 97° & 6% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 101° this afternoon.  
Started day with low of 66°.

*AJ* +1 bear stew and sausage too. 
Your neighbor is going to need some razor wire, and nail boards on ground to help deter next feeding.
Bears lose protection when they eat livestock, even in Alaska. 
BTW - Am curious? What happens if you shoot bear as a Defense of Life or Property (DLP) kill and you don't know how to (or want to) skin it properly and salvage hide/skull for authorities? I hate skinning large game. Is there a local bear skinning service you can call, or will Fish and Game take care of it when you call to fill out the DLP form? :-(0)

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Guys, It's been a scorcher for the last few days with temps in the high 80's and low 90's. We got some rain yesterday and it came down in buckets. I'm getting a new roof put on and so far it's take 2 days and they aren't even halfway yet which means when it rained yesterday, it leaked in a few places in my garage. Wonderful!

AK Guy, loved the bear pictures.

That's all folks, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## MSquared

Anybody else catch the eclipse?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had 104° high in east valley, and 106° today in downtown Phoenix.
It's still 85° & 8% RH at 11pm. Expecting 71° for low temp overnight.

Will have same boring high temp weather between 98° and 104° for next 2 weeks.

The 100° high is tolerable. It's the minimal cool down at night that gets on my nerves. 
Will hit ~85° an hour after sun rises tomorrow.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anybody else catch the eclipse?
> 
> - MSquared


Too much gray in the sky ;(( Same as the last few times. WW is stuck in the mid-50s this year. Good news, fire season did not start in March. )


----------



## bandit571

60 chilly, cloudy, rainy degrees outside…
Tis a Monday..leave it at that….uuuummmm


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to MONDAY!!

Sunny 92° @ 10am. Heading for high of 102° in east valley.
With average humidity of 10% the last 24 hours, zero problems keeping lumber dry. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

TS - Wasn't expecting to, but similar conditions with a well-timed break in the grey cover! Love sky stuff!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, Me too ) SWMBO has never seen northern lights. Small town girl, too much light pollution, and too many hills. I have taken her out to see them when the news says they are out. Never have seen them here. I used to see them regularly on the farm in southern Idaho when I was a kid.

Dry, gray day, the mid-50s again. Happy Monday! Ol Sol should peek out tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got back from my trip and have declared that I'm not traveling anywhere unless I want to. The rest can go by themselves. There was not a great response of sadness. Good, I can now keep to myself. I much prefer to be left alone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems I've missed 115 posts. I'll skim those. I hope all are well.
I've been busy with work, kids soccer, working on my flatbed truck and building a table. It's an extension table made from maple out of my kiln. I made the slides from heavy duty drawer slides.


----------



## MSquared

BB - There 'ya go! Same here. I have travelled sooo many miles land and air. My wife worked for an airline and I knew travel better than she did when we first dated! Except for the insider airline deals! Whoa! Round trip Paris, FC, $200? Lemme think…. Client paid unless I was going for pleasure. I used to lead her through airports!
Now? Nope! I'll be home, unless it's a ride to favorite haunts. No, not bars! Fishing spots, farm stands, nurseries and grocery markets. Some good food and a movie is just fin by me. Don't even ask!
Everyone has gotten fine with it. I couldn't care less.


----------



## bandit571

57 clear and sunny degrees outside, this morning…..pills taken…trying to get the rest of me woke up..

Morning to ya…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning gang. Its 77° and sunny with a DP at 72. We are back to air you can wear. Going up to 91 today. Afternoon rain chances are also on the menu. On top of that, there is a Saharan dust cloud heading toward Florida.

Not too much going on here. The finished putting on the soffits and stucco on the house. Hopefully the pre-drywall walk through will be scheduled soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's blue skies here and headed to mid 60's. I'm headed out to find a box so I can ship some hand planes I sold. I've only got 3 left to unload.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started day with 70° & 18% RH.
Just before 10am it's 92° and 7% RH.
Heading for high of only 100° today.

Woke, feed dogs, ate snack, wife left for work, and I went back to bed. 
15 min later, the neighbors landscape crew starts working outside my bedroom window. The back pack leaf blower he was using was missing the muffler. Whole damn house was shaking from the rumble. Stepped outside to complain and even at 75 feet away it was louder than standing next to my 20in planer. They still spent 30 minutes with noise ordinance violating machine in back yard, blowing trimmings and dust around to be hauled away. Created a very foul mood in this Klutz. Even the dogs are hiding from me.

Be Happy (if you can), Healthy (if you give a damn), and Safe (so there folks left to read these posts).


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning gang. It's grey and cooler. We're headed to the mountains for Morels. After we soak them in salt water I'll put them in the smoker for 20 minutes and fry them up. Now that's some good eating.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woke to find 68° outside.
Have 87° & 14% just before lunch time, with occasional light breeze.
Forecast high is only 98° today. 
Appears we will narrowly avoid triple digit highs for SSDD weather for next 7 days.

Funny story?
SWMBO is working from home today. She reminded me that our wedding anniversary is less than 2 weeks away, and she has already made reservations at her favorite restaurant in the Hermosa Inn to celebrate the event. When we had 3 kids at home, would stay at Hermosa Inn for weekend too; but not this time. Promptly explains 20 year anniversary is coming. I better save my pennies, as she deserves a new Mercedes for putting up with this Klutz for 20 years. My reply; Yes dear.

About 10 min later wife comes to my desk wearing her Mrs Claus XXL onesie, with bad case of bed head, and proclaims; I just looked in mirror. Maybe all I deserve is an old pickup truck, and not a Mercedes? 
Like a good spouse, replied; OK, What ever you think dear, no Mercedes, got it. 
Then after she left room, fell out of my desk chair, ROFLMAO.

She yelled at me from her office, 'What is so funny?' 
Told her the joke of day on LumberJocks was good one today!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz *- That thar is some mighty quick thinkin'!! Although, I've learned to muffle my my laughter.


----------



## BurlyBob

We managed to fill a gallon bucket with morels. Have to let them soak in salt water, then into the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon gents. Its 95° and feels like 97. Skies have clouded over and started dripping. There is some thunder rumbling west of us.

Today I finished installing some side mirrors with turn signals on the golf cart. After that I hooked up a waterline to the refrigerator. That required a couple extra trips to Lowes for some new valves to replace leaky ones. In the process of doing that, it was discovered the shutoff for the house was leaking. That required a visit from the utility as it was upstream of the meter. So the entire building had to be shut off for a couple hours.

*CaptK* - That's quite the inn there. I'm sure Deb would love to go to a place like that, but would probably choke when she saw the prices. LOL. *Marty* is right, that was some quick thinking on your part.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice day in WW, mid 50s. Septic pumped today. Good report on a 45 yo system )

That was quick thinking CaptK. The rooms in that Inn are bigger than the house I was raised in. One day pulling the 5th wheel across Wyoming I got tired of watching antelopes in the sagebrush. Got to thinking about the 5er and the farmhouse. The 5er we took on vacation was over half the size of the farmhouse.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hermosa Inn is a regional gem. When first built it was private residence in 30's, opened up as guest ranch for awhile, then sold to become a hotel in 40's. It gets remodeled, and refurnished regularly; making for top notch stay. It's not cheap, but summer local resident rates are tolerable for special occasions on smallest rooms.
It's hidden in suburbs, surrounded by large houses with 1+ acre, in heart of oldest part of Scottsdale. Maybe 1 mile from famous Arizona Biltmore Estates & country club, just south of Phoenix Mountain reserve that defines beauty of Scottsdale to most folks. Hear zero city noise at night, making it a luxury desert get away.

The restaurant is phenomenal, and not as ridiculously expensive like other Scottsdale establishments. Four course dinner/desert for two without drinks runs maybe $125? The restaurant wine list has been rated by Wine Spectator for over 25 years. Before retirement was a total wine nut; and could almost triple dinner bill with alcohol by buying chef's special dinner matching flight of wines, and a bottle back to a room for night. :-(0) 
Sadly, it's not as much fun eating at restaurant when we don't stay over night, but it is cheaper. 

Cheers.


----------



## MSquared

*Klutz* - Quite nice indeed!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like a nice place


----------



## BurlyBob

It's colder and windier here today. Looks like it will not get above 50. Good reasons to stay in the shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Over 90° in the upstate today, kids are home and we're headed to the pool with nothing to worry about this evening but making chicken fajitas for supper.


----------



## BurlyBob

Tomorrow I've got to get back to working on that bench.


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies, windy and headed to the mid 50's.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low this morning as 73°. 
Sunny, wind gusting to 10mph, 92° with 10% RH at Klutz zoo.
Supposedly heading for high of 96° later this afternoon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Over 90° again and at the pool trying to figure out where to order supper from.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW might see 70 this weekend. 59.5 today. No rain until next weekend ) WW is in about 5th place for a wet record this year..

Looks like the east coast has record-setting heat this weekend. Meanwhile, 85 degrees and snowing in Denver ) )


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 85 around here…and windier than a Speaker of the House…..

Was able to go to a Village-wide Garage Sale….had to wait until after 0900….


----------



## MSquared

The heat is here! 85 heading 95. Gotta step out, may be already. Sheltering in the AC.  Ha! I just read that…... as opposed to 'sweltering'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rainy, cool and windy here today. I finished building the extension table I've been working on. The customer will pick it up in the morning.


----------



## BurlyBob

Weather was all over the place, sun, rain, cloudy and wind. Got the yard done and a haircut.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The heat is here! 85 heading 95. Gotta step out, may be already. Sheltering in the AC.  Ha! I just read that…... as opposed to sweltering .
> 
> - MSquared


I could not believe it the news said east coast temps 20 to 30 above normal this weekend ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

It's another sunny windy day here and headed to the mid 60's.


----------



## MSquared

*HOT!!!!* Humid too.


----------



## Firewood

Temp is 89°. Heat index is 100°

Stay safe and healthy….. And in the shade everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Pleasant Sunday afternoon in Phoenix east valley: 
Sunny, high is 92° & 12% RH, with 5-10mph breeze kicking up some dust.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I did it. Practice joint #8 was a total success. I cut the bevel at 5 degree to within 1/2" from the bottom, drove the wedges in and got the nice even contact on both side of the tenon. For all intents and purposes we're a go fro the next big step, assembling the legs with all three pieces. that starts Tuesday. Tomorrow back to the mountains for more morel mushrooms.


----------



## bandit571

64 bright and SUNNY degrees outside…about 50/50 on the cloud cover…

Yard is mowed…finally got the mower to start….water in the tank…..

Have a wedding to go to, tomorrow….about shoots the entire day….


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to be cloudy today but warming up to the mid 60's. After breakfast, headed to the mountains hunting morels again. Could be the last outing for them.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got back about half an hour ago. The wife really has an eye for spotting those morels. We filled up a coffee can
That should be enough for a couple dinners. It's probably going to be the last outing for them this year. It's warming up and drying out.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…1st and second breakfasts are done.

56 mostly sunny degrees outside.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Tuesday! 
Wait, Did I sleep through Monday again? sigh

Sunny, 90° & 10% RH in Phoenix east valley at lunch time.
Heading for high of 96° later today.

Forecasting a return to triple digit high temps for rest of week. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tornado last night, missed my property by ~1.5 miles to the east. I was worried I was going to have many downed trees to deal with but fortunately had nothing more than a few small branches down in the driveway.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Yeti* nice escape. 

When Tornado leaves is THE time to pack up chain saw, hook up trailer, and go wood shopping.  
Uprooted trees are usually OK for lumber. The twisted, or broke off in middle of trunk; trees will be full of 'shakes' or micro cracks that won't reveal till it's dry. Shake infested tress are better left to firewood processors.

Good hunting….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day in WW, 62 F.

Lucky break BigBlock! Guardian Angel should get a tip.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There was monster oak that fell from a cemetery onto the power lines and knocked out power to the north. Didn't matter to me as we don't have power up there but it was quite the headache for many people. I headed up there with everything I needed to do some real logging and there was nothing. Had I carried only a small chainsaw and no extra gas, invariably that's when I would have been woefully underprepared.

I don't need to hunt any more wood. I've already got a nice pile I need to work through at my property, there's a lady who's got about 100cuyd. of large tulip poplar I can have all I want and I felled a few cherry and cedar trees at my parents before they listed. I've still got two more trips down there to retrieve what's on the ground.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…68 cloudy degrees outside….chance of thundershowers later…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it could hit 80 today and very light wind. I'm going to get back to working on my bench after we talk with our investment people. They are taking a hit since the first of the year. I've got a real good idea why but that won't get fixed for another 2+ years.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Move along…..nothing to see here…..!!

Just the weather, and it's full of rain….Has done that for the last few days….Beginning to get boring….!!


----------



## MSquared

Beautiful! Around 70, dry, sunny, light breeze, a hint of clouds. My kinda day!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Some clouds, might hit 70


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, slight haze in air from dust/ozone, 96° & 10% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 102°.
A few of wundermap stations near me are already reporting 100°. 
Morning low was a balmy 75°. 
Lack of cold temp during overnight is sure sign Devil's visit is just around the corner.

*BurlyBob* Share your investment pain. Though I may been lucky. Re-positioned for a potential market pull back last winter, as I wasn't happy with the continued inflation after Covid shortages stabilized. Also pulled out a years worth of cash in January as a precaution. Hind sight is always 20:20; but it turns out it my timing was good, and I was right to be worried. Just hope we hit bottom soon, and it starts to recover in 2023; or best laid plans won't matter.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Capt K, Seems like sitting tight will be the way to go for now. Sure miss the good old days of 2 years ago! things were looking good back then, now not so much.


----------



## Firewood

It's 86° with a DP @ 72° and a mild breeze. The cicadas are buzzing this evening. We got to 89 today - about normal for this time of year.

Our friends stopped by for a couple more days and are headed back to Washington state. It was sure good spending some time with them.

Tomorrow we meet with our construction guy for our pre-drywall inspection. That's been a construction milestone everyone anticipates.

*Bbob* - These are times when you don't even want to look at your portfolio. It'll recover - at least it always has, but for those who are now depending on those IRAs to suppliment their income, it sure is painful. Factor in the higher cost of gas and food, you can't just cut back a little and hope it gets better next month. I know we are supposed to avoid politics here, but this ain't all Putin's fault.

*Yeti* - Sure glad to hear you dodged a bullet with that tornado.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

I spent most of the day in the shop trying to figure out the next step on my bench. I'm thinking I'm on the right path. I also found another problem bench top. It's level from front to back. I'm formulating an idea how to deal with that.
I've 3 sets of building plans and no step by step process list. The procedure for this thru mortise is really throwing a wrench into the process.


----------



## bandit571

72 degrees…thunderstorms passing by to the west of here…


----------



## Rick Dennington

More rain this afternoon, then quit for a while, and then came again…..!! Rain has stopped for a while now…!!

This crap is getting old. We need a few dry days, as things are saturated around my neck of the woods.

Cool days and even cooler nights. Sure don't feel like the last of May…..But in July and August, I may wish for it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, Get your walk through to start sheetrock?

We made 70.9 today  Rain tomorrow, going for a record wet May.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to hit 80+ today with rain later. Looks like we are in for rain the next few days. 
I've decided to start the legs for the bench and see where I go from there.


----------



## bandit571

70 cloudy, breezy degrees, with a chance of showers all day…

Tulip tree has yellow/white blossoms…..and the leaves look like tulips….and it sheds them blossoms all over my back porch….


----------



## BurlyBob

My GrandMa had a tulip tree. I always remember those flowers and that smooth bark. We don't have anything like that around here in the timber.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, hazy air again, 96° & 10% RH mid-morning.
Heading for high of 103° this afternoon.

Fingers crossed, temp is supposed to dip down to lower 90's for Sun-Tues this holiday weekend. Then we return to sounding like a broken record, constantly posting weather reports with triple digit temperatures till September. 
sigh, welcome to the SW desert.

Be Happy, healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's up to 75 and this fat boy ain't use to this heat! taking a break I've got one flat jointed side on all the leg and bench top piece left. Head back out to run everything thru the planer to start gluing up the legs.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 84 today, hottest day of the year so far. Progress made on the bench.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gray day, rain later, made 67.


----------



## MSquared

BBob - I don't do heat anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a traditional holiday in WW. Rain and clouds with the sun coming out for sunset on Monday ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

Pretty much the same here Bob. Rain thru the weekend and the sun peaking out on Tuesday. Good weather to be in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

66 humid degrees outside…just had a rain shower roll through….Wish the rain would stop for a few days…









And let the shop dry out.

Uncle Arthur (itis) is having a field day with BOTH of my knees…..hurts to sit here, hurts to walk at all, I guess stairs out out of the question, today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Unloader braces will relieve that bandit. They wanted to replace my knee when I was 55. I knew I was done being an electrician if I let them do that. Being a part-time electrician would be better than a full-time Wally World greeter ) I held out until they prescribed the braces. I wore out 2 pairs climbing ladders and working on concrete floors.


----------



## bandit571

60 cloudy degrees outside…patches of blue sky floating by.

Tulip tree is FULL of them yellow/white blossoms…..and so is the neighbor's yard…and our back porch…..

IF I can walk today….need a few places trimmed back.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warmed up to 52 and clear. It rained last evening like the dickens. Suppose to do it again this evening and thru the night.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Only 100° & 7% RH today in Phoenix east valley.

No rain, No snow, only sunshine and darkness with occasional hazy clouds.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It was a little cooler today peaking at 89° with 51% RH. No rain today, but we had a bit yesterday - just as we were heading out to meet friends for dinner. DOH!

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining here like the dickens. More is on the way. We won't see any sun till Tuesday and I'll get to mow again on Wednesday. The grass may be a foot tall by then. It does a lot better with rain than city water.


----------



## bandit571

77 bright and sunny degrees with a nice Breeze…Trying to avoid Honey-do items…..I did spray a lot of weed killer around…1/2 of shop time, today…

Both knees are hurting….makes walking a real "JOY".....


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to start raining again any minute.

Bandit, I spent most of yesterday on my feet in the garage. That concrete floor really did a number on my knees. 3 Tylenol early in the evening followed 3 Ibuprofen before bed and some Aspercreme. I was able to sleep thru the night.
Today almost back to normal.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining to beat the band and will for several hours. It's only up to 39 and won't get to 50 today.
Another good day to spent in the shop.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

A very pleasant Decoration day holiday in SW Desert.
Only 92° with 12% RH this afternoon.

Occasional breeze blowing to help keep this Klutz cool while I mowed the postage stamp sized lawn full of dog carp. 0)

Still had a balmy 72° low this morning, but should drop into 60's tonight.

Appears we get one more day below 100° tomorrow, before the Devil permanently moves into area for the summer. Then it is: Good bye nice weather, hello shop air conditioning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

The past two days have been good or beautiful. Saturday air show at the beach called on weather, Sunday was fine. We live in the flight path to the air field, Republic, where they stage, etc.. Usually see most of them come and go right over our house! Not this year. 

Above all, we 'know' the meaning of the day. My dad (Severely wounded), my FIL and 5 Uncles and an Aunt served in WWII and one in Korea. Every day is Memorial Day in our home. We have a flag out 24/7, 365. It's lit by a street light, I asked the VFW and they said that's fine. Same at at our previous abode.

Hope you had a safe, healthy and *Happy Memorial Day!* At our house, we gather to celebrate all the vets. We realize that what they did and what they are doing give us the freedom to do so!

*Thank you to all the veterans on LJ!!

*


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and warm out this morning, in the 70's already. Supposed to reach into the 90's today.


----------



## bandit571

80 mostly sunny degrees outside….and almost that warm IN the shop…

Noodles, anyone?









Narrow ones, or…









Or them wide ones…(Edge Prep, before the Stanley 45 went to work..)


----------



## BurlyBob

Warming up here a little mid 60's and no rain. low 70's to morrow and sunshine . We might try for morels again.


----------



## MSquared

May hit 100 and it's humid, thick air. Blech!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 94° & 10% RH in Phoenix east valley. 
Heading for 97° high temp. Was a very pleasant 65° low this morning.

Drama? Sure:
Youngest son is at dental surgeon getting his wisdom teeth removed. 
Will be fun couple of days tending to a wounded mini-Klutz.

Was driving to dentist for my cleaning appt this morning. All of sudden, hear ding as instrument cluster lights flash, just like starting engine up. A mile further down road, the power door locks cycle open/closed 3-4 times real fast; and the engine revs up/down. My brain is also hearing the Twilight Zone theme song. Appears the vehicle is losing battery power while driving. Oops. Connections are tight, cables are not damaged, and voltages are perfect when I stop and check. Had similar problem last year, and alternator regulator was randomly shorting out; so I replaced it. 
Online search shows many complaints about random power loss issues due bad ground, or bad power cables on GM trucks? But try as hard I can, unable to wiggle any connections and create same issues. New cables are over $200 in parts, thanks to many headed hydra of connections on each one. 
Wished I could just say my truck is haunted, and ignore it. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Has cooled down to 87 degrees outside…not much of a breeze, either..

When it gets above 85 degrees, I get into trouble…...have been downed from heat a few times…and each time, it seems to get a bit easier…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny day in WW, might make 70. CaptK, I hate 12 volt systems. Ground issues are a frequent cause of failures ;( Low DC voltage it doesn't take very much resistance to be the problem. 120 is much more dependable. Good luck!


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody hot IN the shop, even with the shop fan on HIGH. 45 minutes total for today…


----------



## MSquared

Eeehaaa!! Hurricane season will be cranking up! Not happy at all, really. Never am. They say there may be more than average.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another boring sunny day in SW desert.
Low managed to drop to 67° for half an hour before 6am. 
High was 99° with 8% RH this afternoon. 
Almost zero breeze, would have been a great day for spray painting outside. 
Have 87° & 10% RH at 9pm.

Drama update?
May have found an easy solution my haunted truck: 
Drum roll please…..........................
New key fob battery! Yes, it's embarrassing to admit this. 
Was driving the vehicle to pharmacy, and it acted weird again. Arrive, get out, push fob to lock vehicle and nothing happens. Fob is dead. That is when my brain remembered, the fob has remote start and can shut off the ignition, as well as cycle door locks. #IAMAKLUTZ 
Bought a new fob battery, and has not been haunted the last 2 uses. Happy Dance????

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Eeehaaa!! Hurricane season will be cranking up! Not happy at all, really. Never am. They say there may be more than average.
> 
> - MSquared


72 and cloudy in WW today. Started physical therapy again!

Marty, Hope you dodge the bullet!

CaptK, That sounds like a major engineering flaw, kill the ignition when the fob battery dies! ;(( What brand is it, Ford? When our Aerostar burned after the recall repairs, I found a webpage named burningFords.com ! Lots of stories. It was shocking. A friend had his catch fire driving down the freeway ;((


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. The weather has been pretty consistent the last few days. Highs in the lower 90's, dew points around 70° and sun and clouds mixed. We may get our first named storm of the season this weekend, but it looks like it'll be mostly south of us. Stay tuned.

The house is coming along…..slowly. they got the insulation started, outside is mostly painted, and drywall should be next. I still have a couple things to do before that happens.

CaptK - That does sound lame that the fob battery could cause all those issues. Serious engineering screw up.

That's it for me
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hot and dry here for a while but this afternoon the showers promised finally showed up and gave a good soaking. I've been very careful to not cut the grass until before it rains as I don't want to have to start watering the heck out of a short lawn just to keep it from getting burned. I've also been noticing a decline on the cut quality from my riding mower and knew the blades needed to be sharpened. Well, they were far worse than I imagined they would be, I could have flipped them over and seen little difference in how they performed. Time was tight as I was watching the radar to be sure I had time to get the mower in the air, pull the blades, sharpen them, reinstall and still have enough time to cut the grass. I didn't, but the rain showed up late so having to fight to get them off then shave a half pound from each of six edges and balance them was far more time consuming than the normal 20 minute job. I was beat, filthy and hungry when I came in at 1:15 and after showering and eating, the rain came at 2pm dousing everything thoroughly.


----------



## MSquared

*TS *- We're used to them and well prepared. Except for elderly and somehow unable. They get help from the rest of us, always. Food ,supplies, etc.. Then there's the idiots. No sympathy from any of the rest of us! I.e.; The Perfect Storm and Sandy. Major hits among others in the past. If you watch the weather, even on TV, you have a heads-up.
If you have radar and a good weather app Like us and many others, you can see it happening way ahead. 'IF' you know what you're looking at.

*Yeti *- Relying on rain here too. Been humid with some soakers. Town destroyed one sprinkler head, that wiped out front yard, pool replacement install wiped out whole backyard. Town sucks big time and have a guy for the back. Geez!!

Life in the Burbs!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining like all get out. Guess it's a good day to finish planing that bench top.


----------



## BurlyBob

I came in for lunch and it's still raining!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TS *- We re used to them and well prepared. Except for elderly and somehow unable. They get help from the rest of us, always. Food ,supplies, etc.. Then there s the idiots. No sympathy from any of the rest of us! I.e.; The Perfect Storm and Sandy. Major hits among others in the past. If you watch the weather, even on TV, you have a heads-up.
> If you have radar and a good weather app Like us and many others, you can see it happening way ahead. IF you know what you re looking at.
> 
> *Yeti *- Relying on rain here too. Been humid with some soakers. Town destroyed one sprinkler head, that wiped out front yard, pool replacement install wiped out whole backyard. Town sucks big time and have a guy for the back. Geez!!
> 
> Life in the Burbs!!
> 
> - MSquared


I remember a few years after Sandy the insurance companies were defrauding homeowners not paying many of them for their losses. Did that ever get justice?

Emergency preparedness presentations say only 14% make any significant preparations for earthquakes. Our magnitude 9+ is expected to be the largest ever recorded on modern equipment ;( Sounds like a Custer's Last Stand situation, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….70 mostly SUNNY degrees outside….MIGHT try to mow the yard, again…..BEFORE it becomes a Hay Field….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been all sort of weather here. I've managed to waste away the entire day and accomplished nothing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another Sunny, ~100° day in SW desert. Only dropping to 13% RH this afternoon.
Weather forecasts claim overnight lows in lower 70's, but I keep seeing upper 77°-78°.

Wedding Anniversary get away weekend has come and gone. Great food, nice wine choices. Hermosa Inn upgraded us to one of the large casita's this time.  
Rescue mutts were very unhappy we left. Was first time in nearly 3 years, wife and I were both gone overnight. Son complained the spoiled rotten mutts were whining and howling, and/or pacing between our bedroom and front door after dark. He had to leave TV turned on all night to keep them quiet. They went nuts again this morning even with TV blaring. Turns out teenage son ignored his alarm and forgot to feed dogs breakfast. LOL They got served brunch when we arrived. Now, Klutz zoo is back to normal chaos. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another bad night and I'm up late. Time to wake up with a cup of coffee.

Think I'm going to work on bench legs today.


----------



## bandit571

80 partly sunny, STICKY degrees outside…

Lumber Run has been made….three 1×6 x 10' planks…had to cut them down a bit to fit into the Chevy Equinox…

Debating on shoptime, on a Monday….


----------



## MSquared

Been gorgeous for several days. 70's low RH. Easy breeze. Sunny and clear. Rain on the way. Fine! New pool going in. Backyard a disaster. Excavation, etc.. Sheesh! Gonna be a new yard …....Again!


----------



## BurlyBob

Today was a pretty much waste. I got one piece glued onto the bench. Spent a huge amount of time figuring and re figuring things. Then spend the next 6 hours driving to and from an Dr.'s appt where I spent less that 30 minutes. Yeah no kidding less than 30 minutes for a couple of tests. Guess the guy needs to pay for his next vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Yesterday we got to 92° and partly sunny. Some storms rumbled through around 6pm. Overnight was 71° with 100% humidity. We're starting out the day with dense fog. It'll be another day in the 90's.

*Bbob* - That's a lot of driving for a 30 minute visit. And I was complaining we had to drive an extra 20 minutes for a test instead of using a lab closer to home. I'll shut up now.

*CaptK* - In case I forgot, happy anniversary.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Cloudy, light rain, 66 degrees outside….looking like a good day to go hide out in the shop…


----------



## BurlyBob

It could hit the low 70's today. Looks like tomorrow I do the yard again.


----------



## MSquared

*TS *- Yes. You are correct about Sandy damages. Insurance fraud plus contractor fraud. Some repaired and raised fairly quickly, given the massive clean-up efforts. During the event, it was devastating to watch. I was starting to get wordy here, but I'll PM you at some point. Basically remediation turned into litigation. Times 10's of thousands and some estimates over 100K.

For all the LJ's with cramping issues. I remembered a home remedy that lies with sipping pickle juice. Tried it. Hmm. OK. Been snacking on pickles. Seems OK too. My did, a severely wounded WWII vet, had major cramping and would always have real quinine n the fridge. He had it delivered with the beer and sodas when I was a kid. Hard to find and $$ now. Tonic is helpful and goes nicely with Gin or Tonic! Lemon or lime wedge of course! Vitamin C you know …..

Weather is here, wish you were beautiful!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix east valley hit 105° this afternoon. Hovering between 11-13% RH all day. 
Downtown concrete jungle is warmer.

Big weather news is temp for rest of this week. Excessive heat warnings posted Wednesday through Sunday. Expecting our first temperatures over 110° Thursday, with 114°-115° Saturday. These high temps will push our overnight low into 80's; which will make mornings uncomfortable after 9am. Meaning no escape for wicked!
Pffft…. The heat warnings are for the tourist. Locals already know what is coming….

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got the yard done this afternoon. Tomorrow off to the dump to unload the trailer. Then I can get back to the bench for the rest of the week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, do you get 120° + days?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, In the world series earthquake in 1989 in CA the big 3 insurance companies paid homeowners 50% according to CBS 60 Minutes. The state insurance commissioner was in the scheme. The feds investigated and found no evidence of wrongdoing ;(


----------



## MSquared

*TS* -To my my knowledge CBS is legit. Worked for them. No doubt Insurance and Feds screwed screwing the pooch as always, worked for Insurance corporate too. Hey! I just made nice pictures! Don't shoot the piano player!


----------



## BurlyBob

Hauled several months worth of grass, leaves, weeds and branches to the dump. The odor of all that stuff was positively breathtaking!

It's cloudy, might hit the low to mid 70's and maybe a little shower.

I'm looking to make a little more progress on the bench legs today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, hazy clouds, 101° & 17% RH in SW desert at 11am.
Forecast high is 108° today.



> CaptK, do you get 120° + days? - TopamaxSurvivor


Only a few times over 120° in Phoenix recorded history. It's even rare for temp to go over 115°. But we usually spend 25+ days above 110° in June/July before monsoon's start.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably make 70 today with Ol' Sol out and about. Rain starts tomorrow for 4 days.



> CaptK, do you get 120° + days? - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Only a few times over 120° in Phoenix recorded history. It s even rare for temp to go over 115°. But we usually spend 25+ days above 110° in June/July before monsoon s start.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Thank God for monsoon season, eh? My experience on the high desert in Idaho was pleasant June with July approaching 100 and August going over. That over 100 now would put AZ over 120 in August ;((


----------



## bandit571

68 degrees, with a gulley-washer going on right now…and..a Tornado Watch going on…can only see about half a city block, right now….means the Dundeon Creek will be on the rise….

4 hours IN the shop, today….









We have dry fit….at least the 2 long side…no glue yet…


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. We hit 92° yesterday. Had a rumble of thunder, but no rain. It's 75° with RH at 94%.

Our drywall was delivered yesterday. Not sure when they will start hanging it. Still got a couple pieces of blocking to put in, so hopefully they won't start today.

Follow-up doctor appointment this morning

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Depressing 81° low temp this morning. 
It's 99° with 16% RH at *9AM*, and there is zero wind.
Forecast high is 108° today.

Today is not worst day of heat wave. 
Forecast shows upper 80's for low temp and 113°-115° high for Fri-Sun. 

Be happy, healthy, safe, and cool today!


----------



## MSquared

Downpours overnight. Balmy 80 today. Nice breeze. more good on the way. Fine with good soakings. Pool install has yard looking like a bomb hit it! Many repairs, redo's to follow shortly. Sheeesh! Minor garden gonna happen this year. We'll dress it up as well as we can!


----------



## BurlyBob

Only made it to 79 today real cloudy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

55 and should total over an inch today. Went to Costco today. Not crowded but people still block the isles with their carts in the middle and standing beside them. An employee was even blocking the exit talking to a 3-foot wide person ) Chilvery died 40 years ago, but why not have minimal consideration for others?


----------



## Firewood

92° and sunny with DP around 70 today.

*WWBob* - I know exactly what you mean. I go out of my way to be considerate to others while everyone else has this deep seated belief they are totally alone in the universe. Ggrrrr…..

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

*TS *- Ditto. Another reason why I don't like many people! I too am considerate and pleasant usually. I have zero patience for dimwits! I suffer the fools and disregard them.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado hit Tipp City last night….about 40 or so miles to the southwest of me….actually, it went in between Troy, Oh and Tipp City,OH right about where CR 25A crosses I-75…..no injuries reported…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We were at .5" a couple of hours ago. 1.3" and still raining now. 2" today?

Guys used to tell me I ran the most pleasant jobs they were ever on. All I did was have the proper tools and materials for them to do the work instead of eating their rear ends out because they were not able to do any work. ) Most jobs they are looking for materials and tools that aren't there and the foremen are chewing their butts because they aren't getting anything done. I remember a job when the foreman told me to do a half dozen things. As we went down the list I told him what he did not have on-site that we needed to do it. I don't remember if he had the materials on-site to do anything that day? )

One company with about 150 electricians I worked for I ordered materials a couple of weeks before I needed them so the purchasing agent could fit them in. When the day came I requested the delivery, nothing showed up. I asked purchasing agent where the materials were. He asked when I ordered them. I said a couple of weeks ago. He said the order was long forgotten. All he does are emergencies for foremen that need things yesterday! )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Bob, Mike, and Marty* Seems you might have common sense?
Welcome to the land of the punished:










People don't usually block my path for very long. I am not a jolly old phat man.
Have been told I have a menacing scowl when someone irritates me.
My kids used to call it the 'serial killer' death stare. Sometimes it is more like a hungry junk yard dog snarl, just daring you to do something stupid. 
When it appears; little kids cry, sane folks run for cover, and police request back up. It is very useful facial expression when shopping. Wife claims it is easy to find me in store when we separate; she just listens for crying children, or parents yelling at their kids to move out of the nice person's way.

Don't understand this reputation? I try very hard to be nice. 
For example, I am constantly thanking the kind idiots for blocking the store isles. When I see kids being stupid, always suggest that they behave or else some mean old man might eat them or bury them in backyard. 


Weather?
It's a day of symmetry. At 9pm it was also 99°, except now it is dark outside.

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's raining to beat the band.


----------



## bandit571

71 partly sunny degrees outside the windows….

1 hour IN the shop, this morning…
Bench cleaned off (didn't stay that way..)









Even cleared off the tablesaw, kind of needed it?









Didn't stay that way for long, either..









Neither did the bench..









And..








Dry fit, as for the other 2 assemblies?
Waiting on glue to dry….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hot, Hot, Hot. 
It's still 104° at 8pm in Phoenix. 
Did I mention it was a scorching 112° today?

It's always amazing the difference +10° makes in your day. 100° is tolerable for couple hours with single digit humidity and good breeze. But 110°+ is no fun, as you last about 15 minutes. Then your body starts thinking, get me out of this sauna as I can't breath, and feel claustrophobic as there is no escape from the Devil's oven. Thank you Willis Carrier, the inventor of modern air conditioning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 74° with 96% RH. Yesterday was 91. We had a shower in the afternoon. Typical Florida summer day.

*CaptK* - I know what you mean by the sauna - except ours is not dry. I hear it rarely hits 100° here, but the humidity is what can make it oppressive.

*Bandit -*Looks like another project coming along nicely. What's it going to be?

They finished hanging the drywall yesterday. Now on to taping. Deb was surprised by chipped edges in the joints and gaps in the corners. I told her it'll all be gone once the mudders do their magic.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to get up into the 90s around here, this coming week….Hot, Hazy, and HUMID…

Might call it a Hobbit Tool Chest….haven't decided on what kind of lid to make for it…yet…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's going to rain most of the day and thru the night.

I hope to get some shop time in later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

I haven't posted in a few days, as nothing really exciting to tell except the weather.

Up until a few says ago it was nice here at the homestead, but that is over with for a while.

No rain in sight for a week or more, and now it's hot and humid here in the mountains.

Lows in the low to mid 70'2, and highs in the low to high 90's.

It is 93 at 12:25, and headed to about 97-98…These are the times that try mens souls, and air conditioners

Stay as cool as you can, and don't venture out unless you have to.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'll have no trouble keeping cool today. It's 12:30pm and only up to 59! It's suppose to start raining heavy here in a short while.


----------



## bandit571

76 and a gulley-washer, right now…

At least the glue up is up off the floor…









Waiting on the Clothes Dryer to get done…


----------



## Firewood

87° with 74% RH. A few showers here and there. Not enough to get the ground wet.


----------



## BurlyBob

Once again it's raining like the dickens!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was 85° & 15% RH. No reprieve for the wicked.
Forecast high today is only 106°, almost normal for June. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Should see 95° later today and just shy of 100° later this week. The weather channel has assigned a "Special Weather Statement" to let people know it's hot?


> ?


 My concern is that people exist that need these.

The only reprive we might has is the chance of rain on Wednesday has just creeped over 40%, hopefully it will continue to go up as I don't want the yard to get burned or dead. I've already lost one of my nectarine trees likely to lack of water but all other surround fruit trees still look perfect.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only going to hit the mid 50's today.


----------



## bandit571

81 partly cloudy degrees outside….HOT, HAZY, and HUMID has arrived…90s the rest of the week…yuck.

When it gets above 80, I tend to get into trouble with heat….been downed a few times by it…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> It s only going to hit the mid 50 s today. - BurlyBob


Please activate your teleportation device, and beam me over there immediately.


----------



## Firewood

The temp is 93° and partly cloudy.
The dew point is 76°
The RealFeal temp is 106°
60% chance of showers and storms this afternoon.

This heat wave is almost everywhere in the country.

Stay safe and healthy everyone. And cool.


----------



## MSquared

Mike - I'm with Bandit. Keep the heat! 80, mostly clear, low RH, light breeze is just fine. Like today. I used to work in Miami and environs in August! No thank you now! I notoriously worked out in the elements. 110 deg. to 110 below driving blizzard. Now? I'll be watching a movie….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Over night low was 81°.
Sunny 94° & 18% RH at lunch time.
Humidity is building up slightly. There's some gulf of Mexico moisture just below NW/TX.
Feels same temp as yesterday, even though high is forecast to be only 102° (normal) today.

Monsoon season officially starts this week. Long range forecast is teasing a chance of rain this Saturday.
Time to start praying for California Baja to see tropical storms, as we get hammered with ran in Arizona when storms push into Gulf of California. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

The day started quite gloomy and has turn nice and sunny, though it is cooler. It should be a little warmer tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

It could hit 70 today with little wind. I'm hoping to make some progress on the bench today and maybe get the lawn mowed.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Like everywhere and other places, it's hot and humid here at the homestead.

It's hot around the mountains here. It's now 90 w/ 54% humidity. Going up to 94 today.

Tomorrow looks even hotter. Around 97. Too hot to fish, and too hot for golf. Nothing to report here.


----------



## Firewood

It's 97° and mostly sunny. Humidity is 48% making the RealFeal temp 108° a good day to be in the shop. Oh, wait - I don't have a shop. But when I do, it'll be air conditioned. Anyone have a recommendation for a mini split?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

we are at 90 degrees, right now….under clear skies, and barely any breeze….supposed to hit 94-97 by 5pm…


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey, I got the bench legs glued up, the lawn mowed and a few other things done. Now I'm enjoying an ice cold adult beverage. But only the cheap stuff.

Tomorrow is suppose to be 10 degrees hotter. I might have to resupply!


----------



## MSquared

*BBob* - Absolutely crucial! 
Good weather-wise here. Hurricane season begins. There're always the aware and the unaware. Oh well!


----------



## bandit571

Whenever we got those "Gulley-washers" storms….Dungeon Creek tends to show up..









Shop floor, looking South…seems all the water flows to the north..









Since the floor drain is in the Northwest corner of the basement…

It got up to 94 degrees, today..heat index was about…110 degrees…has since "cooled" down to 80 degrees..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bob, Mike, and Marty* Seems you might have common sense?
> Welcome to the land of the punished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaptainKlutz


 No doubt about that!

WW is in the 50s and 60s and wet every few days. Looks like the best option compared to everywhere else. Looks like Yellowstone Park will be closed this summer. Too many houses floating down the river ;((


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low was pleasant 74° at sunrise. 
Sunny, clam, 98° & 11% RH at 10am in Phoenix east valley.
Forecast high of 111°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a pretty nice day today. A little windy though.

I did manage to get the bench legs out of the clamps and clean off. I'm hoping to get the 45 degree bevels done in the morning and positions for the legs on the back side.


----------



## bandit571

89 mostly sunny degrees outside….when you try to go out the door..like walking into a furnace…

Bottom of the chest is installed..









Thinking this might be the "Front" of the chest?









laundry Detail, this evening…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was balmy 83° this morning.
It's sunny, 97° & 13% RH just before 9am.
Forecast high is 111° again today.

Slight breeze starting this morning, with clouds out in the distance. A cool front is approaching. 
Slim chance of rain tomorrow, with lower temp expected too. 

Got all excited when I saw this forecast picture this morning:


I like it when the southern AZ forecast has below average temperatures!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Overnight low was balmy 83° this morning.
> It s sunny, 97° & 13% RH just before 9am.
> Forecast high is 111° again today.
> 
> Slight breeze starting this morning, with clouds out in the distance. A cool front is approaching.
> Slim chance of rain tomorrow, with lower temp expected too.
> 
> Got all excited when I saw this forecast picture this morning:
> 
> 
> I like it when the southern AZ forecast has below average temperatures!
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


This image sucks. In Missouri, we don't have the dry heat you do Capt'n.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> This image sucks. In Missouri, we don t have the dry heat you do Capt n. - MikeinSTL


If it makes you feel any better, when AZ has below average temp forecast in summer; we get hammered with monsoons and our single digit humidity disappears. Long range forecast shows temperatures will hover 98°-105°, and RH will be in 30-50% range. Will feel more like weather in Missouri, or Florida; then SW desert.

What makes me happy about below average temperature and strong monsoon is; it breaks up the boring monotony of hot sunny hazy days. With enough rain, the mountains in distance are not hidden by haze, and overnight lows can drop back in 70's which makes mornings fun again. :-(0)

Phoenix East valley had a squall line pass thru about hour ago. Straight line winds blowing dust at 25-30mph for ~5 minutes, followed by annoying sprinkle that dried as soon it hit pavement. Average RH jumped up from 9% to 20%, then back down to 11%. 
Of course this sudden weather change just had to happen as I drove home and attempted to unload groceries.  
Mostly cloudy now, which will keep high temp down a couple degrees.
Expecting unstable conditions with random bands of heavy clouds the next 36 hours.
Fingers crossed we see some measurable precipitation.

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been quite cloudy calm and temperate today. It's only 63. 
Did get the cut and tomorrow I'll clean up the bevels so I start getting them in final position.


----------



## MSquared

That be a 'squall line' thar Cap'n! We know 'em well I tells 'ya!!


----------



## Firewood

Our hi was 99° today. It's dropped to 94 and feels like 106. Dew point is 75.

Woke up dizzier than a senator this morning so went to the ER to get it checked out. Well, guess where I'm spending the night? Yup. So far everything is negative. More poking and prodding tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy - and out of the damn hospital everyone.


----------



## MSquared

*Mike* - And you wonder why you got dizzy?! )


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes Mike, hope everything is okay and their just being overly cautious. Stay hydrated in that heat, I've been working outside in 90+ lately and I can down a couple gallons of water without having to pee, it's that time of year, HOT!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Damp and 55 here today.


> This image sucks. In Missouri, we don t have the dry heat you do Capt n.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I have never figured it out but when WW has high humidity and hot days it doesn't feel muggy as it does in the midwest and east coast. Does anyone know why not?

Hope it is just an odd day Mike. Nothing serious. I am not stable walking. No reason to go to the hospital. Nothing they can do ;((


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

57 clear and sunny degrees outside, with a bit of a breeze….almost too nice to sit around in the house…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 51 now and may close in on 60 with showers.

Hope your feeling better Mike. I'm once again headed out to the shop to work on that bench.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was 83°.
Partly cloudy, breezy 5-15mph, 89° & 42% RH at 8am. 
Feels 'sticky' compared to normal, but wind makes it tolerable outside.

No measurable precip overnight, despite a couple of sprinkles falling.
Forecast high is 101°, with slight chance for afternoon rain shower.

Little hope for heavy monsoon rain storm in metro valley. Barometric pressure differences are too low, despite a favorable wind rotation pulling moisture out of Gulf of California. Although areas surrounding Phoenix likely see some measurable rain. 
Sigh, At least we get a break from the boring inescapable sunshine. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 89° with a DP of 79 making feel like 105. Clouds and storms are moving in. Closest lightning is 8 miles away.

Still in the hospital. Probably will be here until tomorrow. They have a weekend special going. Stay another night and get a 2nd CT scan for free. Including contrast. So far, all tests are negative. Still waiting for neurologist to show up. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Rotten luck *Mike*, hope it all gets better.

Klutz zoo received 0.1" of rain just after lunch, and temp dropped to 78° for a few minutes.
First summer storm had entire family standing on porch watching rain fall and enjoying the wet desert smell. 
Was windy and noisy storm, with lots of thunder as it passed nearby. Some areas in farthest SE corner (Queen Creek) reporting up to 1/2" from the storm.

Cooler now than it was at 9am, with 87° & 52% RH.

Forecast claims another round of storms tonight.

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Mostly clear and SUNNY (legs got sunburned, today) 73 degrees outside…

Seems the front porch is going to need a new Patio Umbrella…..wind damaged to old one..FUBAR.


----------



## MSquared

*Mike* - I kid, bit it's a raw deal you're going through! It's nothing to ignore! At least you're getting the scans done and in proper care/ observation. Any hospital stay sucks! I hope for some Neuro checks and you're out the door!!  Any cute Nurses?


----------



## Firewood

It's coming up on midnight and still 80°. Had some rain move through around sunset tonight










Thanks everyone for your prayers and well wishes. Not quite sure what it is yet, but they sure know what it ain't. We'll see what they say tomorrow. 
*Marty -*Yeah, I hear you on that. My dad had a brain bleed when he was not too much older than I am now. His only symptom was severe dizziness. So that was the main reason I didn't spend too much time pondering my decision. It's certainly better safe than sorry. This is just a whole lot safer than I had anticipated. Oh, and all the nurses are very nice. Some happen to be cuter than others. Hate to see them leave, but sure is nice to watch them go. Hey! Don't judge me. I'm just dizzy- not dead!

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Brain Bleeder…BTDT….mine was just a bad headache, and brain wasn't working quite right..

OSU Wexxner , is also a teaching hospital…..but, the food sucked. Bleeder was above the right eyeball…..

Since I already lost the right inner ear, long ago….I'm always dizzy, anyway.

Morning to ya….have 2 more boards to get jointed, and MAYBE do a glue up of 3 to make a panel for the lid.

63 cool and sunny degrees outside….expected high only to reach the 70s, today….might even get the hayfield/yard mowed…..pills taken, Ham & provolone cheese on a toasted English Muffin….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low is 77° with 70% RH. Partly cloudy, with rare muggy start for SW desert.

Klutz zoo received just over 1/4" of rain in last ~12 hours. Most of east valley, and downtown had some rain. West side and Scottsdale missed out on the fun. Still some rain clouds to SE of the zoo, with slim chance of sprinkles this morning.

Forecast high is 98°, with sunny skies this afternoon. 
Humidity should drop back into 20's by end day, as we didn't get much rain. 

Wife and I went to dinner and Top Gun Maverick movie last night celebrating Father's day. Had to fill up my truck for first time since gas prices went over $5. Cost was just over $140? Greedy capitalists make me nuts. sigh…

SWMBO shared that my Father's Day present will be her cleaning the house today. 
Lucky me. I don't have to vacuum carpets this weekend. :-(0)

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike I had a dizziness issue several years back. After a month we found out it was a sinus infection caused by getting wisdom tooth pulled. Here's hoping yours is as simple.

It's partly cloudy here and will only hit the low 60's. It's going to start warming up in the next day or so. Doubtful we'll see 60's again for some time.


----------



## MSquared

Hope all you LJ Dad's had a good Father's Day! Mine was perfect. Mellow.

Great temps here. ~ 75, RH low, clear. Just enough rain passes through.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!









Nice calm day before a week of possible monsoon showers in SW desert?
Morning low was very pleasant 68°F.
Sunny 91° & 14% RH just before 10am.
Forecast high is 103°.

Father's day dinner yesterday was Filet Mignon cooked on the grill with nice bottle of Merlot. Sure beats the healthy 'eat chicken' everyday routine my wife follows. It was good day! :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice day today. It's going to hit 70 blue skies and no wind.


----------



## bandit571

76 mostly sunny degrees, outside, slight breeze….

have new shoes, AND a brand new T shirt….and neither are allowed IN the shop, per the Boss' orders…

Monday….shop is normally closed, anyway…

Will start working on a lid for that Hobbit Tool Chest…..may start in tomorrow….as it will be too hot outside to do much of anything….mid 90s after today's low 80s….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's starting out a nice day, Blue skies and headed to the high 70's. The coffee's pretty darn good too.


----------



## bandit571

already 75 degrees outside, heading to the mid 90s…..and, not a cloud to be seen..

Morning to ya….I think this will be set on HIGH today, in the shop..









And aimed right at my bench…..may just go and hide out in the shop, today.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 83° & 26% RH a few hours after sunrise.
Started day with 77° and 44% RH.

There is some sprinkles south of Phoenix, and around Tucson; but no heavy rain in state. Chance of precipitation is only 10% in Phoenix area today. 
Forecast high temp is 104°, BUT It's another unstable monsoon weather day where anything can happen.

Appears Klutz zoo will be stuck with similar weather pattern for next 10-12 days. 
Only excitement will be when haboob arrive or flash floods create more 'dumbest driver' video opportunities. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe, and stay cool!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunny, WW is finally getting out of the 60s for the first day of summer ) 77

No news from Mike. Hope he is ok.

BTW, Hope the missing strawberries can ripen in July!


----------



## bandit571

93 SUNNY degrees outside….thinking I'll just sit here by the AC Unit….









Needful things IN the shop, today…


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm calling it a day. I only got one piece on the bench. A couple of minor screw ups and sorted thru my lumber stack.
I'm pretty sure I've got enough beech to finish this bench. I would rather not buy anymore if I can avoid it.


----------



## bandit571

Collar is made..
.








Fits the top of the chest…I just need to trim a panel..









Might get a glue up by Friday?

Has cooled down to a balmy 92 degrees outside….I'm sitting here in front of the AC Unit…..getting a bit breezy outside….like walking into a blast furnace…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Collar is made..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits the top of the chest…I just need to trim a panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get a glue up by Friday?
> 
> Has cooled down to a balmy 92 degrees outside….I m sitting here in front of the AC Unit…..getting a bit breezy outside….like walking into a blast furnace…
> 
> - bandit571


Kool, keep cool too! )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Like the Klutz that I am, went outside in 104° weather to trim/mow the lawn. Irrigation runs in morning, so have to wait till noon for it dry out. It is postage stamp small and takes 12min, there was nice breeze; what could go wrong?

Feeling good, decided to replace a failing sprinkler valve solenoid after mowing lawn. 
While I was testing sprinklers, my OCD got better of me, as one of the sprinkler heads was 2" to low. 
So I dug it out, and added an extender nipple.

That was a lot of work. More work than I should have attempted. 
The sprinkler work was mostly in shade, but I still managed to prove this old man does not have the temp tolerance limits I used to have. Sigh.

Has taken 2-1/2 hours of sitting in front of fan, with lots of various fluids to feel normal. 
Wished my juvenile brain would realize it is attached to an broken down old body. 
#IAMAKLUTZ

It is still 103° with 11% RH outside as sun sets. 
It's mostly cloudy, with rain clouds visible in eastern sky. 
Hoping the forecast 5% chance of rain is estimated too low, and some of the rain pushes westerly in metro valley.

*Bandit* - Nice work on chest!

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

It warmed up to 83 today and got a little windy in the mid afternoon. I got one piece glued onto the bench top and scrounged thru my lumber. Thankfully I've got enough beech to finish the bench.


----------



## MSquared

Yep! That's Darwin Award eligible…...


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 72° and mostly cloudy. Should get to low 90's.

Got released from the hospital on Sunday afternoon. No answers to the cause of the dizziness. I still feel lightheaded and sluggish, but at least I'm mostly functional. Still wouldn't trust myself driving yet. The doc wants to watch it for the next week and then ENT if it doesnt resolve by then. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Mostly sunny 81 degrees outside, heading back into the 90s, again..Summer in Ohio…

May just go and hide out in the shop, today…


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, ask you doctor about sinus issues. I've had mess me up a little. When it happens I take a sudafed and it seems to clear things up.

Suppose to hit the mid 80's today. That sucks as I get to help a guy move into a house today. I hope it doesn't take forever, I want to put another board on the bench.


----------



## bandit571

90 Partly sunny degrees outside….shop was a tad cooler…not much…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Yep! That s Darwin Award eligible…... - MSquared


LOL I know.









Overnight low was 84°.
Currently sunny, 103° & 22% RH. Feels like 104° as if that matters at all.
Forecast high is 104°, with slim chance of rain. Pfft…

New sprinkler solenoid valve is leaking the slightest amount through the heads, and can't tighten plastic fitting any further for fear of damage. 
Cue the tag line, while I head to homer depot and try again ....


----------



## BurlyBob

It made it up to 86 today and I got nothing done. Here's hoping tomorrow is a more productive day.


----------



## BurlyBob

Suppose to hit 75 today. That will make for a very nice day in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

69 SUNNY degrees this morning….heading back into the 80s this afternoon..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was miserable 86°. 

Sunny 92° & 32% RH with a slight breeze a few hours after sunrise.

Forecast high is 109°, with partly cloudy afternoon.
Wind direction is changing today, and giving a better chance of monsoon showers in area. 

Dripping sprinkler repair is complete after buying the other brand of generic solenoid replacement valve that looks exactly like the first one. Other than disgusting mess of dealing of dielectric grease filled wire nuts, it was easy 10 min change, not requiring a bout with heat stroke. 

Made Sara Lee Artesano Cinnamon bread french toast for breakfast. 
Don't need any seasoning in the scrambled eggs. Easy to make, and family loves it. 
Time for sugar overload morning nap.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Is now 79 bright and SUNNY degrees outside, not much of a breeze….heading for the high 80s, this afternoon….

They be repaving the street out in front of the house, today….can't park out there, and, can't get out of the driveway/alley….


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm pretty it made it to 77 here at my house today. I puttered around and got everything ready to glue another piece to the bench top. I needed the neighbor to help me move the bench top and he was off on an errand forever. It will have to wait till the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW made it to 70 ) They say we will make it into 80s this weekend.

BBOb, what will it weigh when it is done?


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I've been telling folks it's going to end up somewhere around 450 - 600lbs. I'm not certain if that's exaggerating or not, but it's getting heavier with each laminate I put glue on. I'm get two more pieces glued on today.

It's blue skies and headed to 72 today which really means the upper 70's.

Have a great day all.


----------



## bandit571

72 degrees under clear skies, this morning….

Used to remember when it being a FRIDAY meant something good….now…just another day…


----------



## Firewood

It's 97, but the car was reading 101,the DP is 80, the RealFeel is 118 and storms are brewing. Looks like new neighbors moving in across the street. Sorry pal, you're on your own today.

Stay safe and cool everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, I took the digital bathroom scale out to the garage and weighed what I could of the bench parts. the front half of the bench top is 191.6 and the lets ad up to 106.4. Figures out to 297. Seeing as the back half will have a little more wood,. No tail vise slot or dog holes, let's says that rounds up to both sides and the legs to 490lbs. This does not include any of the stretchers, leg vise, dead man or the base slats. 'Bruiser', is definitely going to well over 500lbs.


----------



## MSquared

*Bandit *- Every day now is what I choose it to be. Aside from Docs and the odd contractor, no more 'schedules' or time reserved. Need to remind myself of what day it is. Otherwise, I don't give a s%&t! Except for the Sunday comics. Where I get my 'real' news.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 104° & 18% RH just after lunch.
Morning low was 82°.

Two separate storm fronts pushed a wave of dust and high wind past Klutz zoo yesterday afternoon. Was noisy sky with lots of rumbling thunder. Neither dropped any precipitation on zoo.  
Just after dark finally got some sprinkles. Parts of Phoenix received 3/4" yesterday.

Most of rain so far today is north of metro valley; in mountains between Prescott and Phoenix. Less of chance for rain today, then yesterday; so not hopeful to see enough rain to wash the dust off the truck.

Another Friday, another Klutz zoo drama:
Niece (27yr old) staying with has not been feeling well last couple days. They sent her home from lunch shift at work, based on how she looked. Finally got tired of her whimpering; and offered to drive her to ER last night when she claimed to be to dizzy to drive. Horse pistol was empty. In/out in 80 minutes. Diagnosed with both strep throat and Covid. Pretty sure she picked it up at a concert last Monday.

Klutz zoo is on lock down. SWMBO has instituted triple sanitizing protocols again. 

As soon as family got word of strep throat in house, both son and wife suddenly claim to get 'tickles' in the throat. So far it's all in their heads. I feel like the same useless grumpy old man I was before the news.

Luck of the Klutz strikes again!


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry about that typo earlier, 'lets', it should have read legs. My bad. About the final weight I forgot to mention the hardware and end caps. From here on out I'm going to weigh everything I add to 'Bruiser' and get a total weight at the end.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

76 today, more tomorrow.

'Bruiser' is an accurate name, BBob


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly Cloudy, 82° & 48% RH this morning.

Overnight was 75° during monsoon rain shower. About 1/4" landed at Klutz Zoo. 
Storm cell hung over Sun City in SE valley and dropped over 3" in one square mile section.
Bizarre rainfall map this morning:









Forecast high is 107° with continued instability and chance of rain at night.

Thunder woke me up at 3am, so I decided to make breakfast banana muffins before I went back to bed. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for the low to mid 80's today. Spent quite a bit of time with the hand planes cleaning up the wedged mortise strip and glued next to the last piece on the back side bench top. Back after it tomorrow with the hand planes.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for the low to mid 80's today. Spent quite a bit of time with the hand planes cleaning up the wedged mortise strip and glued next to the last piece on the back side bench top. Back after it tomorrow with the hand planes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 82° F.

Does the monsoon season matter CaptK? Seems like that little bit of rain would evaporate within an hour @ 100° + ;(


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Does the monsoon season matter CaptK? Seems like that little bit of rain would evaporate within an hour @ 100° + ;( - TopamaxSurvivor


At night it's only 80°, the humidity stays much higher than during day; and it gives the smaller amounts time to help plants.

Here in suburbia the rain is more about psychology, then plants due all the concrete. If you want a plant to survive, you irrigate it. If not irrigated, it dies. The psychology factor is huge. The desert is so dry, there is very little fragrance in air; it's boring and slightly depressing at times. When it rains, nose receptors can finally pick up earthy smell of wet desert, tar aroma of creosote bushes, or flowering sage bushes. It's the same sensation one gets in morning with fresh layer on dew on everything. Which rarely happens in desert, and is why monsoon season is anticipated and enjoyed by some.

BTW - Thanks to partly cloudy skies, high temp is only 104° this afternoon in east valley. But RH is still 20%.

Cheers.


----------



## bandit571

84 CLOUDY degrees outside…yuck..

Lid is out of the clamps, now..









Corners cleaned up..









Test fitted on top of the chest…









Tested out a stain..









On some scrap Maple….will let this sit a day, then see how it looks with a coat of amber shellac….

Handles will have to wait a while…may just finish this first…then add the hardware…









We'll see,,,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, I have lived WW so long I forgot about the air cleaning and dust removal a few sprinkles accomplish. The first time I flew back to the Treasure Valley farmers were working their fields. The plane was unloaded with a ramp on the tarmac. I gagged when I stepped out the door. ) We didn't get much rain down there. I think the smell of freshly mowed alfalfa is what saved that area for inhabitation.


----------



## MSquared

Decent stretch of weather here. 70's up to high 80's. RH fluctuates. Sporadic rainy days. It's all good. Leave it at that!!


----------



## BurlyBob

We might have made it to 85. It's cooling down now. I had a pretty good day in the shop. I got another strip planed down pretty decently even and the managed to get next to the last piece glued and clamped on. So after some sweeping up I started on a couple of my boxes and made a nice effort on them.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike's thread is closed as he requested. I'm sad to see it come to this. I wish him a good recovery and very good health in the future. He's one of the best there is!


----------



## MSquared

Mike now down in Fla.? Firewood?


----------



## Firewood

Wait, what? Did i miss something? Am i no longer here? Any rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. Im still not 100%, but definately feeling better.

Oh, its 81° and dark. Cooler than yesterday. Looks loke the intense heat is gne for a while. Weve had some storms Thursday and Friday that left some downed trees.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, it's Moke's after hours thread. Moke/mike is having some heart procedure and has requested his thread be closed.

NONETHELESS, Mike I'm really glad your getting better. You keep doing what ever you need to get to 90-100%.

Mr, I'm still percolating at 95 to 110%. Depending on how much good sleep I get1


----------



## MSquared

*Mike* - Shooosh!! Be quiet. Rest now. Lay down and close your eyes. It gets darker as the night creeps in and pawls it's veil over ….........

P.S.: You're no Sam Clemens! )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Partly cloudy, 90° & 40 % RH couple hours after sunrise. 
Overnight low as balmy 82°.
Yesterdays monsoon moisture skirted around the Phoenix metro valley.
Forecast high is 102°. Better chance some rain arrives in valley tonight.

Klutz mental drama today:
Have had ZERO motivation to do anything for months. Read online articles about long Covid symptoms, only to comment that I have same symptoms for about 6 years now. Talking about niece Covid/Strep issues: got into a 'feel like sh#t' conversation with wife last night, which became an argument; which I lost again, due her menopause issues. Sigh…... #IAMAKLUTZ

SWMBO was 'loud' about her unfinished blanket chest. Need to make some progress or 'else'. Got approval to increase electric bill, so I pulled the shop refrigerator out of storage and turned it on. After 30min, shop is already 3° cooler than outside with only 24% RH. 
This will let me work when it's convenient during day, without killing myself in heat. 
But also removes some excuses. Nothing quite like the motivation created by an angry spouse.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully, later today ( IF this massive dizzy spell has cleared up) I can install the lid ..

83 mostly cloudy degrees outside…no rain..yet….

had to fix the AC Unit this morning….exhaust hose had come loose…was blowing the NASTY…HOT air right back into the house…..reconnected the hose….much better..now.

gatorade Zero G has been bought, I now have to stop and take breaks to cool down while in the shop…Heat Cramps are NOT fun….about the only part that didn't cramp up the other day…didn't matter anyway…..although, it IS a bit rough, trying to go pee with fingers all cramped up…..

Waiting on Mr Motivation and Mr. Gumption to haul me to the shop…


----------



## MSquared

Cramps….. My bro told me a friend of his takes a swig of pickle juice to relieve them. Tried it. Damn, it works! I too have serious cramping issues. I also munch on pickles, seems to work. I'm a salt intake watcher, I don't overdo it.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a hot one today. It's 85 now and headed higher!


----------



## bandit571

Little dust raiser of a shower, cooled things down to 78 degrees, just made it "STICKIER"..yuck…

Hinges and lid have been installed…









That will do for today,,,


----------



## BurlyBob

It made to the low 90's at my house. I only got a little planing done, it was just to hot to work out there. I'm going to try and get out there real early. It's suppose to hit 97 tomorrow. That means over a 100 at my house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. I had a good week long vacation fishing in Canada with my boys and a friend and his son. We caught lots of nice fish.


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice catch there Bill.

It's going to be a hot one today. 97 is predicted but will surely go higher. I got out to the shop around 5:30am to get some serious planing done to the bench top before the heat kicks in.


----------



## bandit571

Fish Fry @ Bill's Place!

Morning to ya,,,68 clear and sunny degrees outside….with a crew out on the street in front of the house, laying down a fresh SMELLY layer of Asphalt…..3 blocks long…blocking all access to people along the west side of North Elm Street….until they are done….

Have a better Work Zone in my shop…









So, excuse the mess….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

+1 Fish Fry @ Bill's Place!

Sunny, clear skies, 83° & 60% RH this morning.
Overnight low was 77°.
Klutz zoo received only 0.1" of rain last night, while nearby areas got over 1". Getting tired of rain skipping the zoo. We get all the humidity, without benefit of downpour to wash away the pollen/dust.
Forecast high is only 102° this afternoon with more clouds and chance for rain expected.

Spent 4 hours in shop yesterday cleaning up clutter. Uncle Arty is punishing my ankles/knees this morning.
But can see top of work bench again.  
Still have some more clean up/reorganization to accomplish before I work wood, as need to change shop from working with door open to working with door closed. Shop refrigerator is holding 78° with 21% RH this morning. Which means I need to get busy.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's noon and already up to 94 here! I'm popping a cold one and staying in the shade for the rest of the day.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

That didn't last long.

Was half asleep this morning when I posted. Started to go to shop and fatigue hit with with a coughing attack, and I napped instead. 
Wake up at lunchtime. Have 100.6° fever; which nearly same as 100° & 26% RH outside. :-(0) 
Throat hurts like hell all of sudden too. Looks, feels, and quacks; like I have strep throat.
Doctor's office is closed for lunch break. ARG….
Cue the tag line….


----------



## MSquared

Throw relatives out at first sign of impending illness? No, that's not it …......


----------



## bandit571

53 mostly sunny degrees this morning…and way too early for me.


----------



## Firewood

82° and sunny. RH is 88%. Kind of muggy for a walk, but i did it anyways.

They started painting the inside of the house yesterday. All the trim is up. It'll take a while to get used to white trim instead of traditional wood, but ill get there. What bugs me most is their overly liberal use of caulk instead of actually cutting miters to fit. I get the whol time is money blah blah blah, but they guys doing the finish carpentry on these homes will never be true finish carpenters in my book. In the end, it looks ok, but you never should have let me see it half done.

*Bill* - Nice fish you and the boys have there. Looks like some fond memories have been born.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

> What bugs me most is their overly liberal use of caulk instead of actually cutting miters to fit. I get the whol time is money blah blah blah, but they guys doing the finish carpentry on these homes will never be true finish carpenters in my book. In the end, it looks ok, but you never should have let me see it half done.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


That seems to be the norm instead of the exception, unfortunately it used to be the other way around. Folks like Norm & Tommy know how to do it right and used to teach that but sloppy is cheap and caulk that will last 125% of the new home warranty only costs $3/tube so caulk away.

Warm the past few days at the beach and a little drizzle is moving on so we can head back to the strand.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to the second Monday of this week!!

Sunny, dry, breezy, 89° & 40% RH this morning. 
Overnight low was 84°. 
High is supposed to be typical 105° today.

Results are in, I had a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Monday: Diagnosed with both Covid and Strep.

Nothing quite like pain of: sore throat, sinus infection, and flu symptoms at same time. Dizzy, ears ringing like a 100 cicadas in my brain, sore aching joints, 101.5 fever makes me too hot or too cold, coughing; about the only body part not impacted is gastrointestinal system. But that will change when antibiotics kick in. Can only sleep in short cat naps, so there's no real relief. Quackter has me checking oxygen levels every hour. If it degrades, will be rewarded with an extended resort stay at the famous horsepistol, the place everyone loves. pfft…

Feel bad enough to make this Klutz weep and pray to leave planet right now. Problem is I've been told, that I am too ornery to die quick and easy. Besides, SWMBO says I have to finish the her blanket chest before I kick the bucket. When I shared the Dr news, she laughed at me, and said 'SO WHAT? I've had it since Saturday, and taking drugs too.' Oops, that was news to me. #IAMAKLUTZ

Hmm, Might be worth some sympathy points if I shuffle into shop and work on her blanket chest while I am sick. Wonder what I can accomplish before I fall over or need a nap? :-(0)

Enjoy your wonderful day!! (Someone must be getting them)


----------



## BurlyBob

It's up to 82 already.

We got a text from our son that now the oldest grandson has also come down with Covid. Definitely staying away from their house for quite a while.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only going to hit 80 today so I've got yard work on the do to list.


----------



## bandit571

75 and SUNNY degrees outside..

Trip to Lowes for handles (3) and a couple cheap paint brushes…

Film @ 2300 hrs…Names will be changed to protect the guilty….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, 107°, 22% RH, feels like 109°. 
Morning low was 87°. 

Unstable air mass in area might drop some rain on Phoenix metro valley is afternoon, but I don't believe it with only 22% RH, until it happens. Although the pressure is dropping and winds are gusting to 10mph right now?

Klutz zoo is having a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious hump day!

Yes, Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is meant as polite version of every cuss word you've every heard. 

This Klutz is still in pain. Fever is lower, but still around 100°. At least am not weeping today. Mrs Klutz is getting worse. Seems she used antibiotics that my son didn't use, and they are not broad spectrum enough. My 16 year old son who hates taking medicine, or telling us he is sick; finally admitted he has all same symptoms this morning. Boom 30 min later - nausea. 
It's like a zombie convention filled with coughing and moaning in the Klutz zoo.
With positive Covid diagnosis in household, none of our doctors want us to schedule office visits. It's the ER or nothing if you want to physically visit a doctor. Hopefully wife and son get some scripts sent to pharmacy this afternoon. Just not sure who gets privilege of picking them up and infecting others, or who feels well enough to drive? 
sigh…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's quite a bit cooler today. I believe I've gotten the worst of my yard work done for today. I had to come in, take a break and eat something. This diabetes is a pain. I use to go all day without eating, now I can sure tell when I need something. I've got to make a trip to the dump and getting rid of all the grass in my trailer.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 91 degrees, today….LOTS of errands to run in the heat..feeling it, now….










Just a teaser, for now…will se IF the Clear Gloss Poly has finished drying..in a little bit…

Heat and me do NOT get along….once it gets above 81 degrees…


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, that box is looking spectacular.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I agree with BBob, it is looking nice.


----------



## bandit571

A mostly clear and sunny 81 degrees outside the windows, this morning…

We hit 93 degrees yesterday…..

Honda begins a 2 week shutdown..tonight….be warned….Every computer in all the local Honda plants have a "Screen Saver" showing how much time is left until the Shutdown begins….at the end of tonight's last shift.

Going to TRY to get that box upstairs, later today….we'll see…have most of the woodworking tools cleared off of the bench….

Morning to ya….this IS a F R I D A Y!!!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another warm day in the upstate headed to 84° later on, plenty of humidity too.

I never got the benefit of being turned loose for a plant shutdown. Having working maintenance in several industrial facilities for me, a shutdown usually meant 12-14 hour days for the duration with only a little time off on Sunday for church then back to the grindstone. The last 2-3 days of a shutdown were either great if we wrapped up everything early or terrible if we're running behind making 16+ hours days a real possibility.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only going to hit the low 80's today and it's to windy to spray weeds. Looks like I might actually get some shop time.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low was 83° & 45% RH this morning in Phoenix east valley.

High was 106° & 10% RH about hour ago.

Mostly sunny, mild blowing dust at Klutz zoo; with more clouds in east horizon than over metro valley.
Very slim chance of rain this evening.

Just another day in a Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Zombie paradise. 

Finally after 5 days of zombie like symptoms, seems I might live a little longer. 
Starting to little feel better. Throat pain is gone. Still have massive sinus infection, and flu like symptoms; from Covid. Find that being outside half naked in blistering sun for 10-15 minutes shocks my system enough I feel better for a couple hours. Saves money compared to taking hot bath/shower? 
Spent my 20 min outside yesterday trimming and mowing lawn. Nice to be partially useful again. 

Niece has cleared her Covid, testing negative 2 days in a row at home. She returned to work today after being out for 9 days. Although she is limited to prepping online order pickup only, instead of waiting tables till she tests negative 3 days in row with work testing. 
After wife got new meds, she is improving. Both wife and son are couple days behind me, and are not quite out of the 'Kill me now' phase yet. But I see progress.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's almost 90 here and I quit for the day. I sprayed weeds on the parking strip and east side of the house out side the fence.

I got some parts cut for a few more boxes. My friend, the guy I made the black walnut vanities gave me a Kenmore AC unit for the shop. It's going to fit in one of the windows. Next week all I have to do is make a stand for it and on for the daughter. It will definitely make working in the shop a lot more comfortable in this heat.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low was 84° & 45% RH this morning in Phoenix east valley.
High was 105° & 10% RH.
Mostly sunny, with light afternoon breeze to remind everyone we live in a blast furnace.

Has some lightning and thunder last evening, but the 0.1" of rain that feel in east valley missed the zoo.

Today's weather funny: [No this is not me. But I wished I had done it first!]



  






https://weather.com/news/weather/video/what-happens-when-you-leave-jolly-rancher-candies-in-a-hot-car

In Arizona, you leave nothing in a car that can melt, including; chocolate, candles, crayons, lip balm, or soft thermoplastic items. Styrene model car/boat/plane will fuse in a jumbled mess in one afternoon.

Klutz Zoo health continues to improve. Family is angry with me. They claim I look almost normal, while they maintain zombie like status. Still have massive head congestion, coughing, plus hot/cold flashes; but aches/pains are near normal. 

Maricopa Health dept has issue an indoor mask advisory for all public spaces until further notice. 
Seems there is very high Covid spike in Phoenix area right now. Duh!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Its 78° after a high of 91 today. We got about .1" of rain today, though some areas had more. Predicting more for tomorrow.

Last night our community here celebrated the 4th. It was a good time. Decent fireworks display.

No major updates on the house. They delivered the tile and driveway pavers but no installion yet. Cabinets should be coming soon.

Bandit - Nice chest progress.

CaptK - Glad your on the downside of the virus. For your sake, i hope SWMBO gets better soon. Ooh, did i just type that out loud? 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

This came upstairs, yesterday..and tried to blend in..









Then it got filled up…









Then the lid was closed…









Hobbit Tool Chest…


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Nice!! And the wife is so happy it closes and is beautiful!


----------



## bandit571

83 clear and SUNNY degrees outside the windows…..

Fireworks show at the corner of my city block last night…yes, IN town. Max just slept through it, Miss Bandit was NOT amused…hid under the computer desk….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings gang,

I haven't posted on anything of interest here lately because for a few days I was laid up with back aches and spasms. It felt like every muscle (more fat than anything) was wound tighter' than Dick's hatband. It happens quite often, and it makes it hard to sit at the 'puter posting. It seems like I live on Advil and Hydro Codone. So nothing going on here except the hot weather, but that's normal for this time of year. There has been some really good projects posted here, as I have to go back and catch up when I can.

The weather: It was 73 for a low, and headed to 94. It's 89 now, so it's getting there. It looks we're going to be in the low 100's for several days, starting about Tuesday. No other good news, so I'll sign off for now.
Everyone have a good weekend and a good July 4th. Don't eat too much good grub…..Enjoy…!!


----------



## Redoak49

It is hot here like everywhere else. Fortunately, we got a bit over an inch of rain on Friday. I am doing a lot of watering of my small gardens.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, hot, with 107° & 14% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.
Also have occasionally heat induced afternoon breeze to help us enjoy the heat even more. :-(0)
Morning low was 87°. 

*Bandit* Chest looks nice in it's new home.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Temp was 59 today and wet. Furnace was on a couple times ;( Happy 4th )

Bandit, that chest looks too good to be a tool chest! I might get scratches ;(


----------



## BurlyBob

We had quite a rain shower earlier this evening. Last close to an hour. Never got super hot thank goodness. I got to spend some time in the shop building boxes. Looks like I need another 1-2 hours to be done with them.


----------



## bandit571

89 degrees outside the windows…too hot for this Olde Phart to go out and play….Just a few (very few) high wispy clouds floating by…

I sitting beside the AC Unit, that is set at 68 degrees….

So much hot air outside, I almost thought I was in Washington,DC…..


----------



## MSquared

*Happy 4th to you all!!* )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low was pleasant 77° & 32% RH in Phoenix east valley.

Afternoon was partly cloudy, 106° & 10 RH.

Already dropped to 98° as sun sets.

There is a 25% chance for rain after midnight. They also claim we will cool down near 100° Tuesday.
I predict the weather pundits are guessing again. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

70 degrees outside….bad thunderstorms rolling through the area…Dungeon Creek might rise, again….supposed to rain the rest of the week?

Morning to ya….might be a good thing I live on a hill….don't have to worry about watering the Boss' outside plants, at the moment…..going to be a wet & Nasty day, today….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

It's going to be another hot one today (this time of year it always is and will be). The low was 75 w/ plenty of bright sun, and not a cloud in the sky. Right now it's 95 going up to 101…...Mercy…!!!!.

Yesterday we had a good "heat shower" that lasted about 30-40 minutes, and cooled things down for the day. We needed that rain really bad as things were looking "dried up" around the home place here…..!! The next 4-5 days are gonna be in the 100+ temps, so I'll be sequestered indoors. We received .40" of rain.

Hope everyone had a good July 4th. Every year the city of Bull Shoals puts on a fireworks display on the dam. My spouse took my m-i-l who is 87, and now lives in Bull Shoals, but I re-nigged due to serious back injury…..not fatal…..!!
I didn't go as I was having a serious "back attack" after falling on my hip and back while trying to help my spouse do a chore. Luckily I didn't fall far, but brother am I sore today. Didn't know if I was going to make it out of the rack this morning. A Hydro Codone and a muscle relaxer is taking care of it, hopefully, and starting to kick in.

I'm now working on my 2nd pot of java, as I usually drink 2 pots a day. It helps my drugs take hold…..lol.


----------



## bandit571

Most of the bad storms have headed south of here..for now….Mostly sunny 77 degrees outside..at the moment…


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's headed to 80 today. I got the yard mowed and my house work done. The wife and daughter went back to our home town for the 4th. They throw a big community wide celebration. I stayed home and kept to myself. Very nice and peaceful, only a few fireworks in the neighborhood.


----------



## Firewood

Got another gully washer moving through. Had one yesterday too. The temp reading in the truck went from 92 to 78 in about 2 miles. Thunder sure is booming with this one.

Weve been out looking at refridgerators. The builder is having a tough time with their supply chain. Deb's not thrilled with what they were going to put in anyway, so now shes on the hunt for option B. Or is it C?

Yikes. That one was close. Maybe its time to get off the porch?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It looks like it might hit the mid 80's in another hour or so. I spent 3-4 hours in the shop and called it quits. The blood sugar and heat got to me again.


----------



## bandit571

82 partly cloudy degrees outside…good day to stay near the AC Unit…

Parts is Parts…









Might try some joinery, tomorrow?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, I'll bet money you guys thought I'd have fell off the face of the earth. Well, I didn't. I've been keeping up with all of you guys shenanigan's. I still haven't been out in the shop for a while. In fact, it's crowded with junk. My Table saw took a dump on me. I thought my DC system was working and apparently it wasn't. My saw stopped one day and the bottom was chucked full of saw dust. So I cleaned it out and thought that might help. Not so much cause the motor won't kick over. So it's probably filled with saw dust too. I've got it almost out of the saw to work on and that's as far as I've gotten. I've lost all interest in my wood working tools. I'm thinking of selling some of it and downsizing a bit. I'm even thinking of selling some of my planes from my collection.

Most of my wife's things have either been sold or given away. I cry every time I look at her stuff, it reminds me the times she wore something or did something. I didn't realize I was gonna talk so long this time. Sorry guys. I've been working on my new hobby lately. It keeps my mind from wondering in the evenings. I've been working on HO Trains. It's something I did back when my son was around 10 and we did it together. I found the box a few months ago of the stuff I put away in storage and have been messing with it since.

The weather has been pleasant most of the time or extreme heat at others. Today it's sunny and partly cloudy.

That's all I have for now. Don't forget I still read everything so don't say anything bad about me. LOL

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

70 degrees, overcast, and sprinkles of rain…

Friendly Vampire visit…6 month Cardio Check-up next week…

Other errands have been run….MIGHT go and hide out IN the shop, later..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 80's today. I'm putting my free AC unit in my garage today and one in the bedroom window of my daughters. The temps are going to be hitting the mid to upper 90's in a couple of days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, hazy clouds, 110° & 95 RH in Phoenix east valley.
Heading for high of 112°.

Started day with 84° at sunrise, but it was still 91° @ 3am.

Weather has been hot and boring. Zero rain last 4 days.
Expecting more 110°+ temperatures next 5 days. 

Family health has improved, but still sucks. Negative Covid tests all around. But all still feel sluggish, tired; with lingering head cold, and cough. Have reached the point where are all tired of feeling sick and tired.

SWMBO had bought opening night tickets to new Thor movie a month ago; before we got sick. Decided to go Thursday night, hoping the outing would improve morale. It didn't. Plus, the mixing of Norse God (Thor) and Greek God (Zeus) was little far fetched for my liking.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

78 partly sunny skies.

Yard mowed…weeds whacked. 
Dovetails done..









Took the Boss to the store….errands have been run….need a nap, now..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Its 78° and mostly cloudy this morning with some showers moving in from the west. Its been typical summer weather here. Temps in the 90's with afternoon thunderstorms. Sometimes just the thunder.

We have a closing date for the new house! Aug 23rd. A good 3 weeks sooner than expected. Have lots to to between now and then. The first thing is finishing the garage floors. That will be started on day od closing. Anything that goes outside (like a minisplit) has to be approved by the yard nazzis, so that won't go in for a few weeks. You cant submit plans until after closing. Stay tuned for details.

Sstay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

69 clear and SUNNY degrees outside, with a slight breeze….almost too nice a day to stay inside….


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the mid 80's today. So far got one project done and a coat of varnish on a couple of boxes.


----------



## bandit571

Has warmed up to 82 mostly sunny degrees outside.

Logan County Fair has started, today….south end of town is a mad-house….could have gotten in for FREE, with a FREE Lunch…..didn't feel like it….









waiting on glue to dry…...why does it always dry faster on fingers, than in wood?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Excessive Heat Warnings posted again today for SW deserts.

Morning low was 89°, with sunny and 8-15mph breeze blowing most of morning as pressure dropped.

High was 112° & 12% RH.

Currently 110° as sun begins to lower in the sky and wind diminishes.

I.E. SSDD…..


----------



## MSquared

Decent weather pattern these days. Nothin' to bitch about. If it get's hot, I stay in. Go out later. Nice at night. Just enough rain. Early Summer was a drag on 'Lawn Guy Land'. Scorching! No garden vegetable garden to speak of due to pool installation w/skid steer. Coming back together. Some stuff will be in. Rotatable, remerging. etc.. Always do a late crop anyway. Fall/Winter stuff too. No biggie. Farm stands….. The wife has her pool. Whew!!


----------



## MSquared

Decent weather pattern these days. Nothin' to bitch about. Get's hot, I stay in. Go out later. Nice at night. Just enough rain. Early Summer was a drag on 'Lawn Guy Land'. No garden vegetable garden due to pool installation w/skid steer. Coming back together. Some stuff will be in. Rotatable suff, etc.. Always do a late crop anyway. Fall/Winter stuff too. No biggie. Farm stands….. The wife has her pool. Whew!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's cooling down quite nicely now. Should make sleeping thru the night easier. Got the last coat of varnish on these boxes. Tomorrow I start the insides and tops. I should have them done by Wednesday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!!!

Continued Excessive Heat Warnings in SW desert.

Overnight low was 85° at 4:30am, and lasted about 15 min with 32% RH.

At 7am it's already 94° with 24% RH. 
Forecast high today is 113°. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

77 clear and sunny degrees outside, with a nice breeze…..headed for the mid 80s later today…

May see about cleaning this mess up…later..









Have some bevels to plane…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 87 today and 97 tomorrow. Looks like the heat is on! I've got to get 2 project out of the way and get back to the bench.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, glad to see you changed your icon back to the friendly bass fisherman. Sadly no bass fishing for me this year. It cost to much to tow my boat, let alone run it!


----------



## MSquared

Did you all get that about my weather report?! Because I hate repeating myself!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's getting hot here. It's 93 now and could hit 100 in a few hours.


----------



## OzarkJim

Crazy weather for North Arkansas as I am sure Rick can agree. We got hit with August weather in June and it hasn't let up. We are full on drought conditions (water company actually asked us to conserve while they work on their system)! This is NOT normal at all for this area. We usually don't see triple digits till late July or August and only then for a couple days at a time. This year it has been a very long stretch of it and no rain to boot.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Over night low was sweltering 90° & 24% RH. 

Currently sunny at the high temp of 110° with 14% RH in Phoenix east valley.

Random occasional breeze blows in afternoon due some shading of hill/mountain sides as sun moves across sky.

There is some moisture in eastern side of Arizona. Forecast shows 15% chance of overnight rain all week. Which is typical of monsoon season; when they have no clue if it might rain, till a few hours before it happens.

Nearly SSDD.

One a good note:
Shop refrigerator is holding shop at steady at 80° today. A ~30° difference to outside temp is best I can get with zero insulation in 2 walls and the ceiling. But it certainly beats working in 110° heat. Still have head cold symptoms, But finally felt well enough to spend some time in shop yesterday, and this morning. Mostly cleaning up several months of neglected messes yesterday. Today setup work table for the 2×2x4 ft blanket chest, and starting some sanding in prep of lid and hardware installation. Happy to be working wood again, even if it is the dreaded sanding. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It 100 here about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Topped out at 87 today. The mid-50s to coll the house tonight. On-shore flow is a blessing )


----------



## MrRon

Reservoirs, lakes and streams are drying up all over the west and here I am in Mississippi complaining about the rain. I hope they get the much-needed rain. Global warming is indeed a worldwide problem that is affecting everyone. I guess the only thing we can do is learn to live with it as it isn't going to get any better soon. I read where 7-11 stores and Starbucks are closing stores in the LA area due to crime waves. That is a terrible report from a country that is supposed to be a leading example to the rest of the world. Through the eyes of an 87+ yo man, it looks like things will get much worse than better. Now is not the time to think banning guns will make us all peace-loving people. "When guns are banned, only criminals will have guns". That statement is so old and true and still the anti-gun people still can't (won't) accept it. It makes so much sense that I can't comprehend people not understanding the words. They must live in a fairyland world where everything is sugar and spice and everything nice. The weather today is 78° and presently clear. It did rain earlier as it has been all this and last week.

Mr. Ron from S. Mississippi


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree so much with you MR. Ron.


----------



## bandit571

64 clear and sunny degrees outside…bit of a breeze.

Hinge install last night, did NOT go well…..









Will have to do, for now…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a lot cooler today, thank goodness. It might hit the high 80's. Only 2 small projects to get out of the way and it's back to the bench.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

The only thing I have to say is that "It's hotter than Satin's nut sack" and getting hotter…..!!

No rain in sight for a long time, according to the weather channel. Grass and weeds are turning brown.

And yep…..Jim Wilson of W2 Woodworks is right about the crazy weather here in Arkansas. Like a lot of places

It's 96 right now according to my heat indicator (me), and going up close to or at 100…..!! I'm staying in by the ac..!! Like I always say…."It's too hot to fish, and too hot for golf". I'm ready for fall…


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's my latest tool storage box. I sure do like having these now, makes finding and storing them so much more convenient.



















I've got one box now that is almost done. It's for my wife's uncle and has his name burned on the lid. I would love to see his face when he opens up the mail. I now he's going to be thrilled.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD.

Over night low was little cooler with 85°.
Currently sunny at the high temp of 111° with 16% RH in Phoenix east valley.
No breeze, no rain, just blazing hot.

#IAMAKLUTZ No denying it. Yes, Klutz stupidity strikes again! 
Here's the story:

Saw a post online offering: a Unisaw, Delta 8" jointer, Powermatic 701 mortiser, large 17 speed Taiwan made drill press, and antique cast iron foot pedal horizontal mortiser for sale, asking $400 to take everything. All single phase, no rust, and everything runs. Hmm, thought I could make a few bucks flipping those tools. But, didn't have enough cash on hand, so I ignored it. Week later, scrape up some mad money from cookie jar; so I contact the seller today. What happened?

Someone bought the PM mortiser, before I inquired. Oh well, how about $300 for the rest of it. OK….

Silly me thinks I am still 25 yrs old, and decides it is a good idea to meet at high Noon, and spend over an hour in blistering 110° sunshine, loading over 1000lbs of cast iron in a trailer SOLO; from a open air shop that does furniture refinishing with only solvent finishes. Besides being overheated and stopping frequently, was loopy from the lacquer thinner fumes in shop. Then 45min half conscious drive later, deal with more fun of unloading trailer full of scorching hot cast iron SOLO. Almost…

I didn't get it done. Heat exhaustion finally set in at home. Been inside with AC, sitting in front a fan, drinking several litters of fluids; for over an hour now. Have improved enough to feel only slightly lousy, and brain is working enough to type on PC. So I can share my folly without realizing just how dangerous today's cheap equipment adventure really was. In hindsight, should have arranged pick up in early morning, when it was cooler; and should have bribed my son to help me.
Still have a Unisaw sitting on trailer in driveway to unload, and then have to return the trailer. Am running out time before rental places closes, so it's time to tempt fate again. If you don't hear from me, at least you know what happened….


----------



## bandit571

One year…spent 2 weeks up at Camp Grayling, MI. High temp for the 2 weeks was 75 degrees….
Then Back to Home Station for a week…..then head to Ft. Robinson, North Little Rock, AR ( Ar-kee-saw) the first 2 weeks of July…..And then they wondered WHY I went down with the heat?.....Barracks had AC on full blast…then you go out to the ranges…where it is 98 degrees and 90% Humidity…..

While MI has those "Ranger Worms" that rapell down out of the trees , and spot right at your nose level….North Little Rock had …Chiggers…millions of them.

Last time I went camping, Uncle Sam was paying me $53 a day…plus room and board…

Currently 76 cloudy degrees outside….with a couple of rain showers in the area..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to hit the low to mid 90's today.

I've pretty much got the box for my wife's uncle done and struggling with the bench today. I'm trying to develop a battle plan for the next few steps.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather? SSDD AKA blazing hot outside.

Overnight low was 87° 
Sunny, 107° with 20% RH just before lunch.
Forecast high is 109°.

Some moisture and widely scattered flash flood causing storm cells across the state today. Mostly to east, south east, and north parts of AZ. Slim chance something develops in Phoenix metro valley. But we can hope.

Appears I survived yesterdays stupidity. After all the unhealthy exercise, slept like a rock all night. Was a refreshing change from last couple weeks. Got lucky with final unloading. Driveway is briefly shaded in late afternoon by trees.

Update: posted a picture of new tools in this thread.

Be Happy, healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Its 92° and the sun is shining here, but closest lightning strike is only 1 mike away. Its been hot and steamy here the kast couple weeks. It threatens to rain every day. When it does, its usually a pretty good gully washer. A cool wind is just now blowing through. Rain isnt too far off.

*Bandit* - Wait a minute - You had AC in your barracks?? You must have been in the Air Force. LOL. I spent June through August at Ft Jackson, SC. The first thing we did after all my hair was cut off was go on a lawn mowing detail with swing blades. My ears burned so bad they were still cracking and bleeding at the end of basic training. And no, the barracks were NOT air conditioned. Unless of course the windows were open.

*CaptK* - Sounds like a nice find. Be careful in that heat.

*Bbob* - "I've got one box now that is almost done. It's for my wife's uncle and has his name burned on the lid. I would love to see his face when he opens up the mail." I hope it doesnt look too urn-ish. That would be a BIG surprise!! LOL

Floors were installed in the house yesterday. So now they are tearing out a door that was too close to the adjacent wall to allow cabinets to be installed. I tried to get them to stop the flooring install until it could be sorted out, but…...

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, No way he's going to mistake this for and Urn. It's more like an XL cigar box. I'll try and post a photo later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, This is Uncle Jack's box with out the hardware. I've got a couple of little finish issues to correct then tomorrow it gets the hardware and it's ready to ship.










I came up with an idea the other night. Since I've got all this beech wood strips left over from 'Bruiser'. I'm going to cut it to size glue it into boards and use it for boxes. Folks seem to enjoy the boxes I make for them so why not continue the run.


----------



## bandit571

78 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows…..
Road trip #1…..Cardio Check up….every 6 months…..see in January…

Road trip #2…..Take the Boss down to Wal E World….

Road trip #1 A: side trip over to Menard's…..new hinges, 2 paint brushes….


----------



## BurlyBob

It's broke 91 here at my house. Good thing I made a beer run!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Woohoo! A change in weather!! 
Hoping for some rain may have actually worked? It is spitting rain at Klutz zoo!

Big black thunder cloud is rolling up from south. Lightning in the distance too. It just knocked out last remaining light from setting sun, making it pitch black out my window. Its been raining for last hour in San Tan Mountains due south of metro east valley, but storm is moving really slow. Center of storm is recording 1/2" of rain so far.
Come one, let it rain!!! )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thank you for the disappointment mother nature. 

Picked up 2/100" of rain so far. 
Folks around me in east valley have flash floods with 1-2" of rain reported.
That is no fair #@%*&!

It's 88° with 45% RH.

sigh…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Fry-day!!

SSDD - Excessive Heat Warnings active in Phoenix.

Morning low was 85°, with 65% RH thanks to last nights sprinkle.

Sunny, 109°, with 22% just after lunch.

Klutz Drama funny:
Last night, just after midnight the white noise generator, AKA bedroom HEPA filter started squealing. I turn it off. SWMBO loses her S###. Both SWMBO and I are wheezing and making strange noises while we sleep due continued head cold symptoms. We MUST have the noise, and it is not allowed to squeak in an annoying bad bearing pattern. Not able to sleep with silence, punctuated by wheezing and cries of menopausal hot flashes, I get up. Drag the unit to shop in middle of night, for analysis and repair. 40 sheet metal screws into plastic housing later; I reached the motor with dry bronze bushings, and NO oiling holes. Tear it down slather oil on bearings, guides, and shaft; put it back together. No more noise….. yet.
I slept in this morning to find her still home. Wife had such a rough night, she called in a sick day. :-(0)
Never a dull night in the Klutz Zoo! 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might hit 90 today. I've still got a little work to finish on installing the AC in my garage. I'm waiting till that side is in the shade.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got my new garage ac unit in and running. This should make life much more comfortable the rest of the summer.


----------



## Firewood

84 and mostly cloudy. Have to head tp to jacksonville today to pick up our neighbor's son at the airport. They just put his dad in hospice. Its a long drive, but its a little thing given what they are going through.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to the mid 90's today. There's a big community wide event today. Just to many people to go anywhere. I made my one supply run and I'm staying home the rest of the day.


----------



## bandit571

69 cloudy degrees outside….kind of humid, too…...rain showers, now and then….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good day?

Overnight low was 85° & 50% RH.

Sunny, 100° & 22% RH at 9:30am.

Forecast is another blazing 114° day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

All I can say at this point is that its "very warm out".....Not much else to say. It's now 96 with plenty of sun, and not a drop of rain expected. We haven't had rain in weeks around my homestead, or neck of the woods, either. It's gonna top out at 104 today, and be over 100 for several more days (?). Grass and weeds are brown and dry. I refuse to water because here in the little town I live in, which is rural, they charge an arm and both legs for water. We'll get some rain someday. The weeds will just have to wait…..!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

We very rarely see triple digits until August and then only a couple days at a time. This year the triple digits arrived in mid June and have not let up. We are also experiencing a severe drought. The trees are starting to drop leaves and lower branches on some are dying. Grass is turning brown particularly if exposed to direct sun. But somehow we are still maintaining most of our humidity and of course no breeze at all.

Unfortunately no relief in the forecast and we haven't even made it to August.

I spent two years out in Carlsbad, NM so I know what the desert is like. If you are out in the open this is worse due to the total lack of wind and higher humidity. Only advantage is we do have trees for shade (provided they survive this). We don't have dust storms yet unless you try to mow the grass…....


----------



## BurlyBob

We've had 2-3 days of triple digits so far this summer. That's more than enough for me. It hit 92 at the airport this afternoon. That's hot enough for me. Looks like we might be on a roller coaster for a few days, then steady mid 90's.

Hopefully no dry lighting. We sure don't need any fires again.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the low 90's. I've got the box to finish and some yard work scheduled.


----------



## bandit571

70 cloudy, rainy degrees outside…..few scattered T-storms in the area….good day to just stay inside….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

It's Noon and we have weather in Phoenix:

Partly cloudy 108° & 12% RH, near high for day of 109°.

Morning low was 86° & 47% RH.

We had storms roll across the metro valley last night; but the completely skipped the east valley. 
GrumptMike's west side of town got ~1/4" 

Cool video of AZ flash flood debris flow starting on Weather Channel. 

Had fun for 4 hours in shop yesterday tearing down a jointer, replacing bearings, and checking overall condition.
Between shop time, mowing/fertilizing the lawn, and trip to wally world; today is a rest day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Happy!


----------



## Firewood

Got to about 90° today. Cooled off a bit with the light rain this afternoon.

Made it back fom Jacksonville about 5pm yesterday. 250 miles and about 5 hours round trip. Francis passed peacefully early this morning, i was glad i could help gather the family for their final moments with him.

May Francis rest peacefully in the arms of our savior, Jesus


----------



## bandit571

73 RAINY degrees outside…pretty much socked in for the day dew point at 69 degrees, Humidity is 87% A bit of thunder now and then,

Currently I am on Laundry Detail….Desk has been hauled upstairs. Camera no longer works. Will see about a replacement this coming Wednesday…


----------



## MSquared

What kinda camera?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Brief monsoon rain storm passed over Klutz zoo this evening, dropping 1/10" of rain.
Some areas in east valley reported just over 1". West side of Phoenix got nothing.

It is amazing how narrow the band of rainfall can be with these monsoon storms.

This is rainfall last hour:









This is rainfall over last 24 hours from last nights storm, before the current storm:









Is currently 85° with 67% RH. 
Feels like Florida, hot and muggy.

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

67 cloudy degrees outside…..and it is a Monday…uuuuummmmm…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's nice and cool here only 65! A very good day to get all the yard work done before several weeks of heat.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

After a couple (or more) of weeks w/o rain we finally got a good, somewhat long, thundercloud and rain.

We only got .5", but it sure did green things up a little, plus it cooled down the heat somewhat.

The low this a.m. was 69 compared to the usual 78-80 lows. It's been clabbered over all morning. It's 78 now.

Got a guy on his way from my plumbing co. to replace an outside water faucet that broke last night when the spouse was watering plants. It wouldn't turn off, but I got it down to a trickle. This happened before the rain.


----------



## OzarkJim

Got the same rain as you did Rick. But not looking forward to the sauna it will create as we head into a 10 day+ Strech of triple digits! Still the plants needed it bad.


----------



## BurlyBob

Took my battery powered hedge trimmer to the church to trim some shrubs. Halfway thru the job the battery died. Great! So here I sit waiting for it to recharge.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Took my battery powered hedge trimmer to the church to trim some shrubs. Halfway thru the job the battery died. Great! So here I sit waiting for it to recharge.
> 
> - BurlyBob


My hedge trimmrer runs on uranium.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!










Morning low was 81° with 65% RH. 
Dry Heat? Pfft…..

Hazy clouds, 106° with 20% humidity this afternoon. 
Forecast high is 107°.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeti, my wife shamed me today. She went out cleaned the contacts on the charger and the battery and it worked fine. 
She said there was a lot of sawdust on things. Sawdust never bothers me!


----------



## bandit571

80 mostly sunny degrees outside….

Plastic gears inside the camera, that operate the lens….have lost a couple teeth…lens no longer works…will buy a new camera Wednesday….had the old one for over 2 years….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW hit 72 today. Sun came out )

Sorry to hear about your friend Mike.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit-Planned obsolescence. If you took a s#*t load of pix, served it's purpose. Definitely get another at low $. Low-end name brand may fare better.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

BTW - Welcome to the weather thread W2WoodWorks, AKA *Jim*!

*Bandit* Why not use the broken camera as an excuse to get a new smart phone?
The resolution on my Samsung S20 is amazing and surpasses the resolution on my old favorite Cannon digital camera. The extended low light capability makes indoor pics of projects more convenient too.

*Bob* I learned the dust in battery lesson awhile back. Now I have all my battery chargers indoors in the laundry room adjacent to the garage. Just like my shoes, I knock out dust on batteries before entering the house. :-(0)
.


----------



## BurlyBob

Thanks Capt. Why didn't you tell me before my wife got something to nag me about, sawdust. I love sawdust that's why I spend so much time in my shop.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gents. Its still 80° and feels like 80°. Drove home from HD through another gully washer this afternoon. And another much smaller batch came through this evening.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bigblockyeti

I finally cut the grass in 91° sun yesterday and was completely filthy after doing so. It was way over due, only the front yard was really very tall but the uniformity didn't make it look horrible. I probably should have bagged it but I only have a bag for my push mower and I didn't feel like using it, the riding mower is easily 4x faster, just had to make a few extra passes to chop up what was cut down. I was reluctant to cut it as I don't want it to bake in the sun so I got lucky when the 15% chance of rain we had actually resulted in a little precipitation.

90°+ is in the forecast for the foreseeable possibly touching 100° on Saturday or Sunday. Thursday I'm helping my parents move and that's when it really needs to be dry but we have the greatest chance of rain so that should be fun!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD - hot

Sunny 104° 23% RH, feels like 107°.
Morning low was 85° & 41% RH.

Forecast high is 110°.

Klutz Drama >> today's rant:
Sitting here this morning watching another local online industrial auction from Arizona Industrial Auctions. The owner is a schmuck extraordinaire. Have known the owner for nearly 2 decades, since I moved to Arizona. His parents started Timber WoodWorking Machinery and Lumberyard in Mesa. All of the kids are involved in local wood working industry in some fashion. Problem I have, is he uses shill accounts to drive up prices. Have witnessed the multiple shill accounts open on his laptop as he was checking prices during one of my preview visits, and he quickly closed the laptop and refused deny what I saw. :-( About half stuff he sells ends up in repeated auctions (as verified by saved SN's), as he is not getting the prices he wants. 
The auction format is anti-snipe bidding. If anyone bids with less than 10min, the timer extends another 10min. But for some (shill) reason, in last 10-30seconds the bid goes up.

Some one just won a $600 bid for busted, rusty/crusty, pitted metal, Jet 15" planer; requiring a full overhaul, including, paint and $350 in parts to bring it back to life. Pfft….

There are 5 Unisaw I am watching for fun. Even the nasty, faded, broken, missing many hundreds of dollars in parts; Unisaw are being bid up to $400-$500. None of the will sell for more than $800-900 in current used market when restored, and that is his price target for these auctions. And he does not subtract the 15% auction premium, and 8.6% sales tax; hence all bids are ~24% higher than posted (add another 4% using credit card). Pfft…..
Won't know if the saws actually sold for those prices, until they are not listed again in next auction. 

There is an antique 12" Crescent Jointer listed again. Closing bid was $2700 this time. Might have actually sold. Last two auction listings it returned to this auction with bids of $1200 & $1600.

And don't even get me started on him listing his own work truck in last 3 auctions. The listing shows it sells every time, and he is still driving it; how is that possible?

Don't know why I bother to even watch/bid on stuff in his auctions, other than boredom.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

HOT!!!


----------



## bandit571

85 mostly sunny degrees outside…

NEW Hedge trimmers have been given a test run…maybe tomorrow, I can finish the front hedges…and NOT get a dose of Poison Sumac/Poison Ivy…...


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh man, I think we had a tornado. The weather on my phone suggested "severe thunderstorms" starting at 5 and ending at 6pm, it started raining around 5:30 and got a little more intense, then came the wind. It was out of the north and the power was flickering so something was dancing off the lines somewhere. My van is parked in the drive pointed straight north and it looked like it was in a wind tunnel. The rain and wind were gone as quick as they showed up and a cursory look around the house and yard revealed no missing shingles or trim but I did loose a 4" limb off my sweetgum tree behind my shed and a few hundred pears off my pears trees. Fortunately where the branch landed it didn't hurt anything. The sun came out so I went for a stroll and the neighbor across the street had both cars in the road which I thought was odd, then I saw it. in the driveway was a tree that looked pretty big. It fell pretty well between their house and the neighbors so I let him know I could cut it up for him if need be, he didn't seem intersted but he sure did later after his dad showed up and was apparently uninterested given the scope of the project. As it turns out it was two monster tulip poplar both ~30" in diameter and one grazed the edge of the roof ripping away the gutter and facia exposing the ends of the trusses. I got everything cut back to the back of the driveway and was whooped despite having an army of people hauling stuff into the front yard for haul off later. My stroll also revealed garbage cans everywhere, patio furniture blow around and several other (much smaller) damaged trees.









No Bueno!









What I cut.up to the back of the driveway.









My lost pears.


----------



## BurlyBob

That must have been quite a windstorm.

Today it's headed to the mid 90's and I'm definitely going to give my new ac unit a workout.


----------



## OzarkJim

I can relate. Had a tornado here two months after I bought the place! Did $30K damage to the house. Killed 3 people before it hit us!

I got so tired of people saying "well at least you got plenty of firewood…...


----------



## BurlyBob

Years ago when I was still on the PD, we had a really high wind storm. The next morning I was on day shift driving around town, The wind blew down around two dozen trees and a couple of big plate glass store windows. Everyone of those trees were Blue Spruce. They require a lot of water so the root system is close to the surface where lawns get watered. It's the reason I had my big Spruce taken down.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I actually left the neighborhood earlier today and saw much of the same everywhere. One neighbor had a monster tree taken down and cleaned up before I made it by there. I still haven't gotten a chance to measure the tulip poplar but it's likely just a bit too big for my mill and a green 26" diameter log that 12'6" long will likely be heavy. My truck, trailer and just maybe the mill could handle it but I have no way of loading then unloading it. I just glad we got their driveway all cleared off.









Neighbor's removed tree.









Clean driveway.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

I'm posting a tad late tonight cause the plumbers finally got out here today and got the new outdoor faucet replaced. The water had been slowly dripping for two days through the hose which had a wand on it to turn it down really low (more like a heavy mist). It was 108 degrees when they were here, and sweating like pigs…!!

I cooled them down with plenty of ice water…..maybe I'll get a reduction on my bill…..NOT..!!
But today through next Wed. it's gonna be over 100+ every day….102, 104, etc. for 7 days. Then some rain..maybe. Then hopefully some cooler weather moving in, if you want to call 90's+ cooler..Beats the 100+'s.
I always worry about leaks when I have any plumbing work done, which is not too often. So far, so good on no leaks, no runs, and no errors.!! My plumbers always do good work. I've used them for years..


----------



## BurlyBob

We're headed looking at the mid to upper 90's today. I got up early opened up the garage/shop to cool it off a bit.
Today i really get to make some progress on the bench.


----------



## bandit571

78 mostly sunny degrees outside….spent the morning out Rust Hunting….









Spent $8


----------



## OzarkJim

Same weather for us Rick. Worse we are currently working on my buddies deck. Just super hot to the point we can only do about 15 minutes work then have to sit in shade for a while!

Going to be a while before we finish the shop insulation and install mini splits. So for now we just work in it as temp allows.

Going after dock floats in Gravette, AR. tomorrow. I bought four 4'x4' dock floats to rebuild the dock on our pond. It has bare Styrofoam blocks under it right now and they are way past due for replacement. Going to redeck it as a 12×16. That will give the grandkids a better casting platform lol…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jim,

I feel your pain and heat. Yesterday like I posted it was 108 and dry, and will continue this hot weather for the next week or so, then it should cool down a smidge…if you want to call high 90s cool. Going up to 102 today.

Jim, you were talking about replacing the foam floats on your dock with the black plastic floats…...When I use to fish the Pro-Am we fished Beaver Lake here in Arkansas, and down by the boat ramp they had those black flotation plastic stacked up higher and deeper off to the side. I ask someone if those were made locally, and they said yep. I think they sold them to dock owners around the lake, plus shipped them other lakes that had boat docks made of foam for replacements, and upgrade them to standard dock rules (?). Sounds like your'e gonna have a nice dock when it's finished. Be safer for the grandkids, as well…..Stay cool as you can, bud.


----------



## OzarkJim

Yep the floats are made in Gravette. They have had hundreds of them stacked around Greers Ferry at one time or the other. As you say, they are more or less the standard dock equipment especially on COE lakes.

I would be living on Greers Ferry if they hadn't gotten so restrictive with the dock permits. Zero new construction, only way to have a dock is buy property that already has one!! Price for that is out of this world.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD = Sunny, 107° & 18% RH in Phoenix east valley.
Overnight low was 91°, which dropped to 88° an our after sunrise thanks to light breeze.

There was a minor 0.1" sprinkle of moisture in west valley last night, and a very narrow band of the same in east valley; downtown got nothing. Klutz zoo stayed dry and muggy with 44% RH overnight.

Like a dumb Klutz, fertilized the grass last week. This week the weeds are dark green and growing very fast. Had to mow the damn lawn again today as wife's minature mutts were tip toeing through grass thanks to it reaching their stomachs. Plus the trimmer was out of string. HATE reloading that thing. 
Never a dull moment. sigh…..










Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I kind of feel sorry for people in the hot zones. The highest I could get today was 52 degrees.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was a little cooler today only 85. I'm going to scout for huckleberries in the morning.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Morning?

Strange start to Saturday in Phoenix: Cloudy skies!!
Morning low was heading for a record with 95° at 4am. Then a storm front moved into area. 
Currently 81° with 70% RH. Ground is wet as it rained shortly before I looked outside, but no measurable accumulation. Most of storm cells are south of metro valley, but some parts are moving touching entire metro area.

Forecast high today is 108° and mostly sunny. 
Will definitely be a sauna like day. 

Latest Drama:
Wife is angry at me again…..
Like the dumb Klutz that I am, yesterday was out loading a trailer in afternoon sunshine with another cheap summer time tool find. 
Drug home a crapsman TS built into a workstation. Unit was heavily upgraded, and according to the seller was originally hooked up to Unisaw in dual TS workstation for dados. Had a near perfect Biesemeyer fence, and Rockwell 3HP 1PH motor and magnetic starter bolted to TS; sitting on a large plywood dust collection box and router table extension. Was probably a decent saw when upgraded, but plywood cabinet had not aged well. Had been listed on Offerup for last month at $350, and price has been reduced twice in last week. The fence, motor, and magnetic starter; are worth the reduced price of $150 I paid for it.  
Although I did have to spend $16 for trailer rental to avoid tearing it down outside in 114° sunshine, and $40 in fuel driving to other side of town. Got lucky as the seller has a son plus 1 visiting; so we had 4 people to load it onto trailer. Took longer to strap it down, then to load.
This means last weeks $75 Unisaw now has a $75 Biesemeyer fence, and have a 3HP motor for Delta shaper I bought last year. 
Maybe I should buy some lottery tickets. Been lucky with cheap tools lately? 
If only I had some money left over….sigh…...

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Yesterday I was on a road trip with wife and stumbled across a great woodworking machine place. I spent some $$ so had to take the wife to Olive Garden LOL….....

Got a Wixley digital readout for the Shop Fox table saw fence and a Wixley digital depth gauge to make setting up router faster.


----------



## bandit571

75 HUMID degrees outside…with Thunderstorms all the live long day…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Suppose to hit 78 today but only 67 at 1 PM. Looks like onshore flow won.


----------



## BurlyBob

We bagged it around 1pm. We managed to fill half a coffee can with Huckleberries. It's still early so we might get 2-3 more outings.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sitting at 106° & 23% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon, with some clouds coming in from the north as change in weather descends upon the valley. 

Have flash flood watch posted overnight till 5am Monday, with 35% chance of rain near Midnight, and 50% chance of rain just before sunrise Monday, Even have measurable rainfall amounts predicted; instead of dribble we had this morning. 

Come on mother nature, sock it to me! 
I dare her highness to drench Klutz Zoo with biblical floods overnight. :-(0)
Want so much water the neighborhood park becomes a pond, and temperatures drop into 60's during the storm.

I want to feel the cold again!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> We bagged it around 1pm. We managed to fill half a coffee can with Huckleberries. It s still early so we might get 2-3 more outings.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Will Blueberries trade for Huckleberries?


----------



## OzarkJim

> Sitting at 106° & 23% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon, with some clouds coming in from the north as change in weather descends upon the valley.
> 
> Have flash flood watch posted overnight till 5am Monday, with 35% chance of rain near Midnight, and 50% chance of rain just before sunrise Monday, Even have measurable rainfall amounts predicted; instead of dribble we had this morning.
> 
> Come on mother nature, sock it to me!
> I dare her highness to drench Klutz Zoo with biblical floods overnight. :-(0)
> Want so much water the neighborhood park becomes a pond, and temperatures drop into 60 s during the storm.
> 
> I want to feel the cold again!!!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I know this past winter I said I would not complain about the heat of summer BUT…......


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Made up to 60 Today.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 76° after a high og 93°. Dew points were in the mid 70's. Had some rumbles of thunder and a few drops of rain, but that is a daily occurance.

House is coming along. Driveway is in. Still lots to do in the next month.

CaptK - I think you just like living on the edge.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## OzarkJim

TYPICALLY, the good thing about living on the southern edge of the Ozark mountains here in central Arkansas is we get all four seasons and none of the extremes are very long. BUT this year is the exception. We got a lot colder and had more ice this winter (granted not like you yankees but we are not equipped to handle it) and then the triple digits started way early and are still around. It's just been a really odd year.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jim, I guess you could use huckleberries just like blueberries. My wife and used them in muffins and pancake. They are quite a bit smaller. It can take quite a while to make a gallon of them. They do have a really great taste. We did fine a few wild strawberries. They are like eating strawberry flavored sugar, incredibly sweet and small.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another gray morning in Phoenix.

Noisy storm blew through Klutz Zoo about 6am, dropped measly 0.1" of rain. Street/driveway are already dry.
Chance for some more rain over the next 2.5 hours. Lots of lightning and thunder to south of East metro valley still. South of me they have flash flood warnings due 1/2-1" of accumulation. 
Fingers crossed the flooding starts at Klutz zoo soon.

Have 72° & 90% RH outside. Cooler but very muggy. 

Forecast high today is 103° with partly cloudy skies all day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

82 sticky, mostly cloudy degrees outside..

Grimes Field down in Urbana, OH. was having a "fly-in" today…..


----------



## OzarkJim

> Jim, I guess you could use huckleberries just like blueberries. My wife and used them in muffins and pancake. They are quite a bit smaller. It can take quite a while to make a gallon of them. They do have a really great taste. We did fine a few wild strawberries. They are like eating strawberry flavored sugar, incredibly sweet and small.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Actually, I was thinking about us trading if the apocalypse happens LOL. I pick about 5 gallons of blueberries a year off my bushes. But the distance might make the trading a bit difficult LOL.

We are NOT preppers but we are sorta stocking up on a few things in case we have to go it alone for a while. We keep a couple cases of each type of can goods on hand and just rotate the stock. We have water since we live on a creek and lots of fish and game. Fair assortment of fruits and berries. Only thing I need to upgrade is our garden as the shop sits on the old garden spot! I think us country folks can survive.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's just about to hit peak heat today, 90.

It took me almost 2 hours to rewire a shop light fixture for LED tubes. I'm no kind of electrician. this makes the 5th one I've done and they all seem to be wired different. Once done they certainly make a difference. I'm thinking the are somewhere between 10-20% brighter. I'm doing it the slow route, letting the T8 tubes die and then replacing them with LED tubes.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it's headed to the mid 90's today, maybe a little higher. Redrawing all the mortises on the bench legs today and some clean up in the shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood rats,

Another hot one in store for today looks like. Yesterday the temp got up to 104, no clabber, and lots of baking sun. Today it looks like it might be a little cooler, if you want to call 99-100 cooler…I don't. The humidity is up there at 65%, and no rain as of yet. Although that hopefully will change by Wednesday as we have 4-5 days of some moisture moving in (?), and supposed to hang around giving us 40, 60% chance of rain then. We'll see how that plays out. Hopefully that forecast will pan out…..!!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Happy Monday!!!

Overnight was 78° & 74% RH. Rare to have 70's overnight in summer. 

Mostly cloudy start to the day. Getting more sunshine as morning progresses.
Have 93° & 39% RH at 10am. Feels like 100°.
Forecast high is only 94° today? Chance for scattered showers may keep temps down. Pfft….

Despite the gray clouds the last 24 hours, barely a 0.1" of rain has reached very limited areas in downtown Phoenix and parts of east valley. Nothing measurable at Klutz zoo. Desert SW of Phoenix metro valley (Rainbow Valley and Maricopa city) has some flash flooding in washes due 1-2" of rain. NE of Tucson reporting 2-3" of rain and flash flooding.

Spent some time in shop this weekend on equipment restoration, and this morning chasing parts.

Started tear down work on 8" Jointer. Replaced cutter head and motor bearings as I had right sizes on hand already. Paused tear down on jointer while I attempt to clean and then decide whether it needs to be painted.

Stripped a Unisaw down to a pile of parts. Amazing how fast it goes when you have done it several times before? Lots of wire wheel work, and glass bead media blasting in my future. Need spend time welding a few too many random electrical holes in the cabinet, before I send it out for media blasting (too large for my blast cabinet).

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!!


----------



## Firewood

Afternoon all. Its 93° with threat of rain. No surprise there. What is a surprise is Aunt Covida stopped in for a visit. Grrrr…. I feel like I've been shot with a ******************** pistol

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

That totally sucks Mike. I got the first 2 shots and haven't done anything else. I've missed every version of it, but I'm sort of a hermit and avoid contact with most folks.


----------



## Firewood

We've dodged a lot of bullets with this damn thing. We think Deb got it from someone at trivia night. Hopefully, it'll only be a few days of feeling craptacular.


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, that crap went thru my son's entire family, from the 2 yr old on up They just can seem to win for loosing.

It's up to 92 right now. I wonder if it will go any higher.


----------



## bandit571

75 partly sunny degrees outside…no wind, either…..









That will be just about enough, for a Monday….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The tall firs are working ) Only 86 today. House is only 77.

Mike, Aunt Covida sucks ;(( We mask everywhere in public indoors. Very few are ;( Vax and that seem to keep er at by


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hit high of 98° this afternoon, before clouds and wind dropped it back 91°. 
Forecasting more early morning showers tomorrow again. 
Seems we might be stuck is similar muggy 95-100° weather pattern for the next week?

*Mike* Good luck. 
Aunt Covida kicked my butt for about week, despite being vax and boosted. Then 2nd week felt craptacular off/on. Took 3 weeks before life returned to relatively normal grind. 
BTW - The new anti-viral is supposed to reduce the impact to less than a week. Needs to be started within 2 days of symptoms, so don't hesitate to seek help.

Cheers!


----------



## artsyfartsy

What is a surprise is Aunt Covida stopped in for a visit. Grrrr…. I feel like I've been shot with a ******************** pistol

I've never heard of that one before. A "******************** pistol"? LOL I hope all turns out well for you down in the sunshine state.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Weather Trivia

Anchorage - Highest Temperature for Each Year.

https://www.currentresults.com/Yearly-Weather/USA/AK/Anchorage/extreme-annual-anchorage-high-temperature.php


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

What can I say? It's hot and getting hotter….At this typing it's 99, lots of sun, and not a clabber in the sky.

The high will get to 104 before it's all said and done for today.. Rain supposed to move in here tomorrow (?).

The humidity stands at 35%. This is all I can talk about, as I don't have anything else…no projects, etc.


----------



## bandit571

74 cloudy HUMID degrees outside…yuck….

Waiting on a second glue-up to dry…


----------



## OzarkJim

> Howdy gang,
> 
> What can I say? It s hot and getting hotter….At this typing it s 99, lots of sun, and not a clabber in the sky.
> 
> The high will get to 104 before it s all said and done for today.. Rain supposed to move in here tomorrow (?).
> 
> The humidity stands at 35%. This is all I can talk about, as I don t have anything else…no projects, etc.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Right there with ya Rick. I can't be out in the shop more than about 30 minutes in the heat of the day!! I started working on the wife's new kitchen cabinets but won't finish before I have to leave for NM.

Looks like the weather will cool off while I am gone but heat back up when I get back!! Figures!! Folks are going to start paying me to leave the state…....


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 95 or more here today. Had another crappy nights sleep and haven't gotten motivated to do anything.
I poured some epoxy resin on the vise leg chop. Guess I should go see how it turned out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's still hot here and humid. Rained yesterday evening pretty hard but not for long, rained 2-3 times today each less than 10 minutes but once was pouring pretty good, gave me an idea of which downspout to butcher for the rainbarrel I got from mom & dad's place. It's weird having all this stuff they accumulated since '12 when they bought their woods property. Now on a 1/20 acre lot in a retirement community there's so much they don't need and/or don't have room for. I think they should have held out for another 2-3 years so I could harvest some monster walnut trees. I did get all the cherry but being able to leave my sawmill down there would have been so much easier than hauling several tons of logs up the freeway. The heat was a major detractor do dad dealing with any of the many chores that living in the woods and having a massive flower garden entails. The highs still look to be ~90° for a while and the humidity is always around 70% which is miserable, even more so with no breeze. I'll take misery any day over freezing day in and day out for weeks back when we lived in OH, it made me want to figure out how to hibernate.


----------



## MSquared

Weather broke!! For a while, anyway. at or around 100 for two weeks, high humidity. Blech! Like a friggin' terrarium!!
Overnight brought it down to high 70's with much lower RH! Whew!!
My bro persists that we come to (middle of) Fla to visit. Will never happen!! Been 10+years already. Sit Around in the AC and stare at him and stick-in-the-mud SIL? We truly think not!! 'It's nice and warm'! B.S.!! 
My idea of going down there is Jump on a plane, change into appropriate attire, bag over shoulder, go to curb, buddy awaits, frosty in hand, head to the Gulf immediately!!
Will it be sailing or fishing? Ready for both. Always have air tanks and gear good to go. They have either boats. Food's at dock. Plenty of ice! We just make a quick call ahead and boom!! Hearty handshakes and bro-hugs all around. We're off. No clocks required. The 4 brothers who I grew up with and a familiar friends friend or 3.. Great folks!
Great to know guys who are charter captains!!....... I'm ranting again!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ms Nature hates me!

We've seen 77° low and 100° high, with humidity ranging from 33%-90%. Dew point hit 85° this afternoon?
Feels like Florida, not the SW desert. 
Klutz Zoo has not had one decent monsoon rain shower so far this summer?

Last 24 hours west side of Phoenix has been hammered with various rain showers. Many areas reporting just over 1" of rain. 









East valley? Lousy sprinkles. Maybe 0.1" close to downtown, and just enough to wet roads, and raise the humidity at Klutz Zoo. This sucks. Give me the flash floods, pretty please?

Dear Ms. Nature: Give me back my dry heat, or give me lots of rain. Getting tired of your weather torment.

Cheers!


----------



## Firewood

Morning all (notice I didn't say good). I only thought I had sleepless nights before this damn covid hit. It's now settling in my chest. Its kind of like a typical cold - which I might add I can't recall the last time I had one. With a cold, I'd just go about my business, but nòoooo, now I'm quarantined to the house, can't run out to the store, have to have friends drop things at the door and run like it's 1348 in Europe. Well, ok. Maybe not that bad. Welcome to my pity party

Anyway, it's 72° and very dark. Will be in low 90's again. We had some rain and gusty winds last evening. Lots of self-pruning of the live oaks. Clean up in isle 5…..

Well, that's it for me

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

67 mostly cloudy degrees outside..94% humidity….and way too early in the morning…


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 97+ today. I tried a Tylenol PM last night and got a little better sleep.

I've got a prototype mortise and tenon joint planned for today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's overcast with possible spotty rain in the forecast. Temp has been pleasant lately, yesterday it was 77 and this morning it's 72 heading to 80.

I finally got off my sorry arse and started cleaning up my shop. It's been a disaster since my wife passed. To make matters worse, when I last used my table saw, the bottom got built up with saw dust and and plugged up my motor. So, Pulled the motor out and cleaned it up and the motor runs now. Today I'm thinking of trying to put that heavy thing back in the cabinet. It's gonna be hard trying to hold the motor in one hand and using the other to put in the nuts and bolts to hold it in place.

I've been playing a lot of golf this summer and even with all my practice and the rounds of golf, my game hasn't gotten much better. I've tried my luck at growing tomato's and I haven't been very successful at it. I almost killed the plants by watering them too much. It's much easier to go to the roadside stands and buy what I want.

It's good to see Rick (the father of the weather thread) so active on here lately. I hope your back is getting better.

Well, it's time to head out to the shop and do some more cleaning. So, we'll see you guys in the morning. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

Trunk full of Groceries..came back home a bit ago….and of course we get a downpour….72 cloudy, RAINY Muggy degrees outside….


----------



## BurlyBob

The nice man in the brown van just BurlyBob a new toy. I's been a good boy!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Finally! Ms. Nature took pity on Klutz Zoo. Had nice rain from 6-7am today, leaving 1/2" behind.
Low was 73° during rain. High today was 99°.

It's 93° with 54% RH ~5pm.

Was outside digging through shed this afternoon, dragging out another Unisaw for restoration. Why restore just one, when can restore two? Had a nice breeze outside the shed, or it would have been death defying work.

Forecast is broken record for next 10 days.
Partly cloudy, highs of 95-99°, overnight lows around 80°, and 20-35% chance of rain across the Phoenix valley. 
We are in the heart of Monsoon season now. This is season we get 60-70% of are annual (12") rainfall, and rain will be only exciting thing to report, besides the silly Klutz Zoo drama. For a desert rat accustom to low humidity; July/August is worst 6-7 weeks of the year. Folks from Florida, might call it a typical Tuesday.

Drama? 
Still dealing with congestion and coughing 4 weeks after aunt Covina and cousin Strep visited. SWMBO informed that I either see doctor to fix my coughing, or move into shed. 
Visited the Quackter's Assistant this morning, after waiting a week for open slot. Got more drugs attempting to knock down secondary ear/sinus infection. Since I don't get enough abuse at home, booked an annual physical while in office; it's ~2 months out. All snow birds are gone from area, and I have to wait 2 months? That is what I get for picking a top rated GP. 

*Bob* Nice Bosch toy/tool. Have 2 of them, and am always looking to pick another used if cheap enough.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening to ya, gang,

We finally did it…or rather mother nature did it….We got some much-needed rain tonight, and boy did it come a frog strangler and a gully washer for about 2 1/2 hours. Thunder, lightening, and a good down pour is always a good sign…It went from 102 down to 74in those two+ hours…..It was sooo nice. And it's not over yet. We have rain forecast for the next 5 days. it'll hopefully green things up some, as it was looking mighty brown around the homestead. The forecast highs are looking decent, too…..!! So far tonight we got 1.76". I want more.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…72 partly cloudy degrees outside…chance of a shower later?

Boss wants to send me out to the store….good, as I need a couple brushes, too.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 99 here today. Which means at my house, 100+.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's 92° here according to the weather channel and still going up, the car had 107° displayed on the dash when I left to run errands earlier and settled to 96° after driving around. I love the heat but the humidity is killing me, it's allegedly only at 40% but feels much higher. I was working for an hour outside before lunch and I felt like I was being slowly roasted, the lack of breeze only exacerbated the situation. Highs forcasted in the upper 80's to mid-90's for the foreseeable future, 50% chance of rain later could knock a few degrees of and drive the humidity through the roof at the same time. I'm gearing up for the biggest electric bill I've yet seen in my life, the A/C is just "ON" at ~7:30am and starts to cycle on/off at ~11:30pm.


----------



## bandit571

80 mostly sunny degrees outside, 66% Humidity, 10 mph breeze….not too bad outside, right now….

Brushes have been bought…Lunch has been brought home. 1 brush put to work..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you tool junkies,

Woke up late to MORE rain coming down> I think it rained on and off all night. Went to the sunroom and sat and drank my java and listened to the moisture coming down…..what a sweet sound since we haven't had any rain in about 3 weeks.. It came a good "soaking" rain until about noon, but has stopped for a while. It's supposed to start up again later today, or tonight. So far I've gotten 2.25" around the old homeplace. I hope it rains around my neck of the woods for a week. Hope Jim Wilson over at Bee Branch is getting his fair share….More later…!!
Oh yea….The humidity is up there at 72%, but good clabber helps…..somewhat….!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy this morning. Have 91° with 51% RH, feels like 99° just before lunch.

There has been widely scattered light showers in west Phoenix. 
Klutz zoo is being missed again, despite prediction of light rain all morning.  
Areas around metro valley have some awesome storm cells producing 1" of rain in 30 min with flash flooding.
Convection heating of asphalt and concrete jungle in Phoenix is keeping the heaviest rain out of the metro valley.

*Yeti* concur with that roasted feeling…..
Though I am loving the shop refrigerator dolly.  With the outside temp below 100 right now, it will hold a chilly 72° if wanted. Humidity runs about 15-20% below outside levels, which gives me chills if I work near the fan. 

Of course there was new Klutz drama last night:
During wife's drive home, calls to share vehicle temp gauge is in red. She didn't like my response: park it and let to cool down, or open windows and turn on heater full blast. Turns out she was sitting in drive through picking up our son some up food. :-(0)

Heater was able to bring temp out of red, and it improved on way home with air flowing through radiator. Recently changed out the radiator, hoses, and cooling fans; as the previous disintegrating fan blades damaged radiator. Turns out cheap Chinese fan control, on the replacement electric fan assembly burnt - literally you could smell burning electronics under hood. Thankfully I saved the original Denso unit from the last fan shroud assembly. Took me longer to find the part, than it did to swap out part. 

Feeling like superman, thanks to quackter's steroid meds. Barely slept last night. After fixing SWMBO vehicle, worked in shop till midnight. Another Unisaw was been converted to a pile of dirty parts in the burst of energy. Have 2 Unisaw cabinets, 2 table tops, and 8" jointer cabinet; all to big for my HF blast cabinet loaded in the truck for trip to sand blasting shop.

Looks like *Bandit* stole another nice box. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Captain, I'm loving your minisplit dolly and I'd be able to install it permanently later in my shed or a chilled part of a future larger building chilled area (not gonna A/C 2000-2400sqft w/16' ceiling). The wiring in my current garage/shop is woefully inadequate vs. what I want and would have been dirt cheap in '04 to add several 240V & 20A, 120V circuits behind the drywall. I suspect most 18K-24Kbtu mini's will need 20A @ 240V which I don't have by the doors.

My options now are rip out all the drywall and do what should have been done from the start (no freaking way!), run hard conduit over the drywall from the back of the panel facing away from the garage or string 10ga & 12ga cords from the ceiling to wall outlets feeding from the back of the panel (pricey but flexible & not a permanent install). I'm constantly on the lookout for cheap 10/2 SO cord and it shows up periodically so that's likely where I'm leaning. Not having any room is somewhere between a major and gigantic problem. Mom & dad divesting themselves of the last of what they'll no longer need in an old folks community has my garage packed to the gills moreso than ever and the next thing they're threatening to dump on me is the boat (yaay, . . . oh no!).

The builder's lack of foresight didn't stop at poor electric options in the garage, they also didn't insulate the exterior walls that were't adjacent to conditioned living space despite installing half assed insulated garage doors. I suspect my situation is not unique in that all of the things I wish were done differently in building this house would have at least doubled the cost in '04 just to make it well built and thought out vs. quickly slapped together like most production homes.

This is how I discovered the lack of insulation around parts of the garage.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mother nature tried to even things out a little this afternoon in east valley. 
Klutz Zoo received a 0.1" of rain just before 3pm.
At 4pm it was only 82° outside, and I was out working in garage with door open.

Which was handy, as I was using chlorinated electric motor cleaning spray that stinks real bad. 
Tore down a 68 year old, 85lb, 1HP Delta RI Bullet motor today. Needs new bearings.









*Yeti* Feel your pain with power in shop. 
This is the 3rd rental house I have wired up a 240V shop, and learn new tricks with every one that reduce the amount of drywall needed to add wires and outlets. 
You might be surprised by mini split power requirements. My 18K unit suggested a 240v 15A breaker, and have never seen it draw more than 7A. A high efficiency 24K only uses 10-12A. The 12K units running on 120v can use a 15A circuit, and only draw 8-9A. 
Hmm, If have an extra 20A 120V circuit, could stack two 12K units in a fancy Double Decker Refrigerator Dolly. The wild inventions I think of really scare me sometimes…..


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to 100 here today. I got up early, started watering the lawn, opened the garage door to vent off some of the heat and now it's time for coffee.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Top of Morning from the Klutz Zoo!

Sun is rising, mostly sunny, 82° & 69% RH outside. AKA SSDD

Has been calm and dry in Phoenix metro valley the last 18 hours, but that is supposed to change.
Forecast high is only 97° as we have 35% chance of isolated thunderstorms late this afternoon, and into evening. And I am still waiting for my biblical flood in Phoenix….

May the farce of weather prediction not impact your weekend plans!


----------



## bandit571

67 sunny degrees out, this morning….won't need the AC on until later…


----------



## BurlyBob

We're looking at 101+ today. YUCK!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Al I can say is I'm glad it's raining, and raining it has been for the last 3-4 days. Still raining right now.

Rain will continue for the rest of the day into the late evening hours. It sure has greened things up around the old home place here in the mountains. I think we've gotten close to around 4.50", but not real sure.

With this rain continuing we may wind up with over 5+"...hopefully….It'll sure make the lake rise a foot or two.

It was 68 when I grabbed a coffee and headed to the sunroom to watch the much-needed moisture. I like it.

Forecast for a high of 76, but I'm a little doubtful it'll make that (?). Rain plum through the night & tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

We hit 100 a short while ago. The grandsons are here for the afternoon. This heat sure does not slow them down in the least.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's sunny and mild with nary a cloud in the sky this morning with temps expected to reach 82 today.

I've got a problem. I've talked about my TS not running well or at all at times. If you've been keeping up, I found that the DC system wasn't working as well as I thought and the bottom of my cabinet saw was filled with saw dust. My motor would not start up one day, it kept blowing breakers. That's when I found the saw dust inside. So, I cleaned it out and tried the motor again with no luck. I then took the motor out of the cabinet and cleaned it out the best I could and tried it out of the cabinet. It rain like a champ. Then I put it back in the cabinet and nothing. It keeps blowing breakers. It won't spin at all! So, I'm lost at what to do next. Can anyone give me some advice?

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Firewood

88° and sunny. High expected in mid 90's. Not much chance for rain in the next couple days

*Don* - Did you run the motor in the saw without the drive belt? That would eliminate anything else electrical. While the belt is off, see how freely the blade/arbor spin. My guess would be the arbor bearings are seizing up. *CaptK* will jump in here shortly and provide some sound advice fir you.

Well, I'm starting to feel much better, but still a bit lethargic and even a little light headed. But at least we are up and around again.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

73 mostly sunny degrees outside….we'll have to wait and see what the Boss wants done..

TS Motor Fine? Go to the other end of the belts..as something has locked the arbor up? Clean out the inside of the start/stop switch, as well…


----------



## BurlyBob

Topped out at 102 yesterday and might do the same today, maybe. There's a lot of smoke in the air so that might keep the temps down. I just looked at the fire incident map. It would seem that the big fire in north California is the cause of all the smoke. Thankfully there none in our area yet. That could/will change in the near future. It that time of the year for dry lighting storms.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Mike* Glad to read you are feeling better!

*Don* Happy to help anyway I can, via PM if you like.

Need to know more about the TS to be specific. 

As already posted, sounds like either your arbor bearings are toast, or maybe your wiring/magnetic starter has a short inside. Tripping breakers only has a few possible causes. How fast breaker trips helps narrow down the search.

With belts removed, check the arbor bearings. Would expect the arbor to be locked up or barely moving if blowing breakers; and breaker trip would not happen instantly. Would take 1-2 seconds for the motor to attempt to move things and overheat the breaker.

Finding a wiring problem is just a matter of tracing the lines.

Magnetic starter problems can vary. Need to open the magnetic starter cover, then grab/post a pic; and can suggest what to check inside.

Weather?

Sunny, 87° with 55% RH early morning.
A sprinkle, just 0.05" of rain since yesterday at Klutz zoo. Some parts of valley reporting up to 1/2".
Heading for high of 100° today.

Seems area might be drying out a little in SW desert, as rain forecast is only 5-10% next couple days.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Mostly ☁ cloudy and 60 degrease. Good for yard and garden work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hott but not as hot as elsewhere. Record 6 days above 90.

Nothing to add to troubleshooting, Don.


----------



## bandit571

69 cloudy degrees, 96% humidity…and.it's a Monday….welcome to August


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's another beautiful day this morning with temps hovering in the mid 80's and partly cloudy sky's.

Ok, now for the motor. I thought about the belts too and put supports under the motor to see if it would start, nothing. I took the motor back out again and set it on the table saw and tried it. It will start with a spin of the pulley. But it won't start on it's own. the arbor is smooth with no restrictions. It's a Jet table saw with a 1 3/4 hp motor. A heavy son of a gun. It looks brand new and the arbor spins like a charm. After trying to get it to run with a spin of the pulley, it quit all together. I've taken the covers off that I know how to keep from getting into trouble and blew them out. The only thing left is the pulley end of the motor. I'm not an electrician on motors, I'm afraid I'll screw something ups worse. I'm guessing I'll have to send it to a motor guy, what do you think?




























Thanks for everything. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, to quote Dirty Harry,"A man's got to know his limits." If that was my motor I'd be doing just what your doing. Taking it to the electric motor shop.

Looks like we may get a bit of rain this morning. It is very much needed there are a few small forest fires in our area. Anything would be of benefit.

I pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered a new air compressor. A 20 gallon Cal Air unit. Should get here Wednesday or Thursday.

Headed to the shop to practice mortises.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, sounds like it might be a capacitor or centrifugal switch issue if it spins up only after you give it a little help. I wish I was closer, I've had my hands in a motor or two over the years and I'm certain it's a simple fix but I'm a better doer than a teacher and have no idea how to guide someone through diagnosis, teardown, repair and reassembly without being there. I hope you're able to find a reasonable motor shop if you end up going that route, it seems to me it's cheaper to just replace than have someone look at something anymore even when replacement really isn't all that cheap.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* +1 if only I were close to you.

Sounds like the capacitor was failing and finally shorted out. Start with replacing the capacitor, as they tend to be weakest link in single phase motors. It is located under the round housing. Easy fix.

Can buy most any round capacitor from Amadud with same voltage and MFD value to save time ordering from Jet parts. Your local motor shop should have them in stock for 2x price. A friendly shop might even swap it out and test it for just a little more. 

If the centrifugal switch inside is bad, or needs adjustment; can not be afraid of repairing motors to check it out.

While the motor is out of TS, spin the shaft. The shaft should turn smooth, clean, and with moderate pressure. If it keeps spinning for more than 1-2 second after you let go, the bearings are running out grease; and likely need replaced. If there is any grinding or noise as you spin shaft; it's time for new bearings.

Motor bearings are easy to swap with right tools. Takes me < 20min to crack a motor open, clean it out, swap bearings, and reassemble. Have serviced 4 motors in last week.  
But if you don't service motors very often, and don't have puller(s) required to make it easy; let a professional do it. New Japanese bearings in 1.5-2HP motor cost me < $20. New capacitor maybe $15. Add 1/2 hour in shop labor, and you have a typical small motor servicing cost.

BTW - Motors in clean shop always look brand new on outside. Sort of like a car. Stuff inside needs serviced occasionally. 

Weather?
Sunny, 101° & 37% RH. Feels like 107°.
Heading for high of 103° today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

So here goes. Just an FYI, the motor spins great and will continue to spin for many seconds. What the heck is a capacitor? and what does it look like? LOL


----------



## BurlyBob

It made it to 93 and the wind is picking up. We had planned to head up into the woods tomorrow for Huckleberries. There's a road closure due to a fire between us and the berries. We might even get a little dry lighting later today. That's not a good thing this time of year.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Don* Remove the capacitor enclosure with round top on side of motor that is circled in red. 
Should require 2-4 screws. The capacitor underneath.









The capacitor will be marked with voltage and capacitance value in MFD or µF.

PS - The motor spinning a long time is indication bearings need grease. Shaft should spin very briefly once you stop turning. Can replace the capacitor and return to work for some months, or maybe a year, depending on use level. Or till it starts growling and gets really loud. But that motor needs to be serviced inside eventually.
There are many YouTube tutorials on motor bearing replacement. Your motor is easy to disassembled and work on.

Simple process (cough, cough):
Remove fan cover screws, remove the fan (snap ring pliers maybe), mark the motor bell end(s) to case relationship with scratch awl or punch a couple dots, remove 4 long bolts, tap the fan end shaft with dead blow; it pops open. Remove the amature from stator housing. Remove the end bells. Pull off the bearings with bearing separator (available for free rental at auto parts store, or $50 at HF). Press on new bearings with appropriate size of pipe (copper, steel, or PVC) and dead blow hammer, pushing only on the metal inner bearing ring. 
Now reverse the process to assemble, making sure to line the ends same as they came off; and done.

Might be able to remove bearings with couple different 3 jaw pullers instead of bearing separator. Helps to have both on hand, to pick which is easiest. Might also need a 3 jaw puller to get motor pulley off.

LOL


----------



## artsyfartsy

Thanks Cap'n Klutz. It sounds easy, Gulp. I'll check it out. I hate to screw with something I know nothing about but, It won't run the way it is now. Thanks

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## bandit571

77 clear and sunny degrees outside….might get up into the 80s this afternoon…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon, ya'll,

Once again it's going to get hot…It's 92 now moving up to 99-100.

All sunshine and no clabber…..The rain moved out a couple of days ago, and none expected for now.

Nothing happening around my neck of the woods, but I can hear the weeds and grass growing again.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's "clabbered" over today with possible sever thunderstorms later with possible tornado's. Not liking the tornado thing.

Update on the Table Saw problem. I removed the Condenser successfully and now I just have to find one. It's a CAP 500 MFD, WV 125 VAC, Type 129 from Seika Electric Co., LTD. I'll find one. It's funny, yesterday I couldn't even spell Electrician and today I are one! LOL Well, we'll see if I get it running anyway.

Thanks a bunch so far guys and especially Captain Klutz for your assistance. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all you wood hoarders,

Another hot one again today…..It was 74 for the low this a.m., then the temp started to climb.

It's 93 on its way to 99-101 so the weather channel says. It's hot no matter who says it.

Rain is supposed to move in sometime tomorrow (?), but as usual, I'm skeptical….We'll see…!!

Here it is noon time, and I'm hongry. I'm trying to cut back on the grub intake to loose a few pounds..

Hopefully it'll take some pressure off of my back, and keep it from hurting sooo bad…..!!

I can go w/o grub, but I can't go w/o my pot and a half of java and smokes. Caffeine and nicotine are my "two staples"....That's my glue that holds me together…...!!!!


----------



## bandit571

89 mostly SUNNY degrees outside…open a door, and it is like a Blast Furnace exhaust into your face….


----------



## OzarkJim

I'm back from New Mexico. Good visit with grandkids but except for them I hate that state.

Meanwhile back here in Arkansas, RAIN has happened!!! The pond is back full, and creek is running well! Of course, that means it's time to get the Kubota zero turn after the grass LOL. That's ok I'm just grateful for the blessing from Heaven!

Next week is camping with the wife's grandkids on the lake. That will be a mix of swimming, jet ski and fishing. Mostly swimming.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to HUMP day!!!

As morning sun rose, had mostly sunny sky, 84° & 35% RH.

Noticed no rain the last 3 days, and this rainfall map shows just how perfect storms tend to miss the Phoenix valley.









Got up too early, so I went back to bed. 
Then I wake at lunch time and find east side of metro valley finally got some rain! 1/4" at Klutz zoo.









Now have a muggy 99° and 32% RH. Sun is back out, and it's heading for 102°.

Nothing exciting to report. Spent yesterday chasing machine restoration supplies. Some nuts/bolts; but mostly visiting paint distributors, as I try to figure out cheapest way to paint 3-4 WW machines. Seems many primers and automotive paints have nearly doubled in price since I check prices a year ago.

*Don* 500 µf 125v start capacitors are easy to find. They are plastered all over Amadud, and your local motor repair shop will have one in stock. Can also find them at appliance parts supply, or even Grainger. The only thing to watch for is getting one close to the same size and shape, so it fits under the cover. HVAC folks use oblong capacitors that work fine, but have to duct tape them to the motor, which looks a little '***********************************' IMHO. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 74° with 93% RH, with a rare gray rainy morning in Phoenix east valley today.

Lightning/Thunder/Rain started about 3AM. Just over 1/2" of rain received so far at Zoo. Two Brief periods recorded 2"/hr rainfall amounts. Not biblical, but I like it. 

Flash flood warnings posted as some areas reporting just over 1" of rain.

Expecting 2 more hours of rain showers, and possibility of another 1" accumulation? 

High is only supposed to be 97°, thanks to cloud cover all day. 

Today's Drama?
Stumbled upon a local auction house with a LIVE auction for Hand Planes Friday (tomorrow). It's an 50+ mile drive one way to auction house. They have online bidding, but it's never the same as being there. Nothing extremely rare like a 602, but there are some less common models. Don't NEED any new hand planes. Auctions are always overpriced, but since it's summer time; there should be less competition due missing winter residents? Hate to waste gas to stare at bunch of old hand planes I probably won't buy. But we don't have many antique hand plane auctions in Phoenix area, and it would be entertaining way to spend day? 
Tough call, to go or not go …...

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Might as well go….be a nice diversion from the Zoo?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Had some "hellacious" storms roll through area late yesterday afternoon. A few tornado's went through just north of me with some damage and some torrential rain. Thank the god it missed me. We needed the rain but, that was more than our creeks could handle. Today it's gonna be a little more layed back with temps in the low 80's and of course more rain. Yesterday the temp peeked at 97 with extremely high humidity.

Captain Klutz, thanks for info on that capacitor. When I looked them up on line, I saw all kinds of shapes and sizes and wondered if they would fit.

I'll check more out today.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## OzarkJim

Getting rain now. It feels more like normal weather here in North Arkansas now. Hopefully we are out of the drought and heat wave!!! But as Rick said "I can hear the grass and weeds growing" LOL


----------



## bandit571

77 cloudy degrees outside….have a thunderstorm in the area, by the sounds of it….plants are getting watered.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all you wood rats,

Had another good rain shower over night, and this morning. I think the rain started around 2:30 a.m.

I was till up when it started, as this is why I know. The low was 70 and pretty well clabbered over….!!

It rained until about 11:30 or so, and moved out. It's still very clabbered over. It's gone for awhile, looks like.

Right now at this typing it's 74, and the expected high will be 88 or so….!!

Another round of moisture is predicted for next Monday and Tuesday..We got just a little over 1/2" today.


Jim Wilson*....Glad you made home unscathed, and got to see your family. Like you, I hate New Mwxico.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Rain has most likely ceased for the day, but Ms. Nature delivered this morning!!
Most of Phoenix metro area received minimum of 1/2", with a few areas near Glendale (and close to Grumpy Mike) getting over 1.5" (in orange). My zoo rain gauge is showing 0.6" total.









Lots of localized flooding in creeks/washes, but nothing life threatening.

Have 87° & 64% RH as clouds start to let sunshine peak through. 

Cheers!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Started morning with pleasant temp > 74°, but with 87% RH making it annoyingly muggy outside.
Or just another happy day for those in SE USA. 

Partly cloudy, 90 & 56% RH right now.
Forecast high is 101°, and no more rain threat till Sunday.

Drama?
As I get ready to leave for the antique plane auction this morning, the internet bidding prices are already more than I would pay for most items' and live portion has not even started. If I wasn't going to that side of town to look at another used TS chasing a fence for my Unisaw restoration today, would stay home. lol 
If nothing else will attempt to leave some drool on the rare planes and for their new owner. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Looks like our weather has finally turned more seasonable. But after the drought I am almost afraid to cut the grass…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annuter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 75° F. and 62%.

CAptK Be careful at the auction. One time when I was a teenager I was with dad at a horse auction. I was scratching my nose. When it didn't itch anymore I realized the auctioneer was looking at me. He said going once, twice, SOLD! I always wondered how much I added to the price of that horse ))


----------



## bandit571

Up to the mid 80s, today….and I do not "do" heat all that well…...so, after the yard sales and taking the Boss to the store…I simply parked my rear end in front of the AC Unit…and stayed there…










This came home with me…as well as..









This $1 pair of pliers….and 4 bags of cookies…shhh..( sale was a fund raiser, to help one of their family members battle Breast Cancer….pliers and the cookies = $5 donation.

The jig was also $5…..don't ask what the Boss spent….at the grocery store….


----------



## BurlyBob

Would you believe it's cooler outside the house then in it. It's 7:45pm and 71. I've notice that the sun is coming up later in the morning, could mean fall is coming in a month or so.

Pretty sure I have figured out a solution to my bench screw up. Looking to get a new router bearing and stop collar tomorrow if I can find one here. Then get my patch job trimmed out and start over.


----------



## MSquared

Hot and friggin' sticky in these parts! A/C on O.T.. Rain on the way. Been in drought conditions a while now. We need it badly! Thankfully, we'll survive.
My heart goes out to all the folks around the country taking such a hard hit this Summer!!! God Bless!!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 75° and partly cloudy in the wee morning hours. Another sleepless night. It's been the same weather pattern here. Low to mid 90's with low to mid 70's for dew points. The afternoon storm clouds pop up dump some rain - sometimes we get some, sometimes we don't.

We close on the new house in a couple weeks. Movers come on the 29th. They still have a lot of touch ups to do. They still need to finish landscaping. They told us they couldn't get the refridgerator due to supply chain issues, so they gave us a credit. And guess what they delivered and already have up and running? If they don't come and get it, it'll make for a pretty fancy beer fridge in the garage. LOL. We started looking at some outdoor furniture for the lanai. Unless you want some cheap stuff from Lowe's or HD, holy crap that stuff is expensive. Just like tools - buy once, cry once and be done with it. Well, that's about all I got.

Stay safe and healthy (and cool) everyone.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's quite a bit cooler today. All that changes tomorrow and for the next few days. Headed back into the high 90's.
It's been windy as crap. Thankfully there are no fires in our area.

I fixed the bench leg fiasco and got all the mortises cut out for now. Tomorrow is more work on the legs and bench top supports. Hoping to get the bench top to my buddy and see if his wide belt sander can even both sides out.


----------



## bandit571

82 partly sunny degrees outside ( like walking into a blast furnace?) with a Thunderstorm going by just south of town…good day to sit near the AC Unit…

1 hour of shoptime today…might get another one later tonight, IF things cool off..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Misable hot day with sunny skies, 107° & 23% RH outside in Phoenix east valley.
Just short of forecast 108°, but sun is still shining strong for another hour or so.

There is not enough moisture in most of state for any significant monsoon activity today. But another tropical storm is forming in pacific ocean below the Baja peninsula. Will take a couple of days of northward travel to begin pushing Gulf of California moisture into Arizona, so there is hope we will get wide spread storms again. 

Drama: 
I posted the results of yesterdays Auction adventure in the Hand Planes of Dreams thread, here is link to post if you don't watch that thread.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon all,

I'm running late today, cause my wife came home last night from her day at her beauty shop, and feeling poorly.

She said she thought she might have strep throat, so I took her temp…..101….not good, plus a headache.

We had some pizza for supper, and feeling worse, she hit the rack….Checked on her and took her some juice.

I got up, had some java, and she was still asleep. She never sleeps late. Got up at 11:30 or so. Felt bad.

We have some test for covid here at home. She took it, and had 102 fever, and tested postive for the virus.

Went back to bed feeling very porrly. Didn't want to go to the emergency room. I'll give her drugs in a bit.

On the bright side: It was sunny and bright and 72 for a low. The high will get to 94 today. Time for her drugs. If she doesn't get any better, I'm taking her in…...!!!


----------



## bandit571

86 sticky degrees outside…was a bit cloudy….even the clouds have given up, and gone elsewhere….

Go ahead and take her to the ER…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Wow Rick, that's a bummer. I certainly hope she gets better real quick. Lots of folks we know have had it or have it.


----------



## BlasterStumps

We only have one vehicle, the F150 pickup, so my wife has been saying she wants some wheels too so she can run around. Well okay, I think I just might have found something for her.


----------



## MSquared

That's when the fight began….......................


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 102° & 22% RH in Phoenix this afternoon.
Slight breeze makes it tolerable to be outside.
Had some clouds this morning, and low temp of 82° from 6am was repeated at 9am?

*Rick* +1 Get spouse to ER or Doctor immediately. They have an anti-viral that reduces the impact from Covid to a couple of days, instead of common 2 weeks of misery for those vaccinated. Has to be administered within a couple days of infection, or it doesn't work. Go now…

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Sorry to hear about the wife Rick. I would at least call your doctor.


----------



## OzarkJim

> We only have one vehicle, the F150 pickup, so my wife has been saying she wants some wheels too so she can run around. Well okay, I think I just might have found something for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps





> We only have one vehicle, the F150 pickup, so my wife has been saying she wants some wheels too so she can run around. Well okay, I think I just might have found something for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I have the 60" Kubota. Love it!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, I'm so sorry to hear about your wife. She's a wonderful lady and I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been in the 80's for the last couple of days, really quite nice. Today it's forecast at 98! First thing this morning is mow the lawn and put out the bird feeders for the quail. Then it's back to work on the bench.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

First off, thanks for all the well wishes on my wife. She's pretty sick, and has been sleeping a bunch.

Been giving her some meds to hopefully help with the aches and pains. Lots of liquids, too.

We'll see how it goes today, but if no improverment, will prolly take her to the emergency room (?).

The low was 74 with plenty of clabber, a threat of rain, and now it's thundering. Rain on the way..91 today


----------



## bandit571

82 partly cloudy, STICKY degrees outside…and I am staying inside, right next to the AC Unit…..was getting into trouble from the heat, again….time to just "CHILL" for a while…


----------



## MSquared

Been hitting ~ 100 for days now. Of course, I had an AC 'health check' scheduled for this morning. It's been ages., The guy got a generous tip!! Well-watered too. Main thing is, it's fine…...... Whew!!!


----------



## Firewood

It's 79° and raining at the moment. We were at 89 before the rain. Humidity is at 94%

Went up to the workshop and cut the pieces for the mirror frames this morning.

*Rick* - Sorry to hear your wife is feeling so poorly. Don't wait too long before getting her to the ER.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## OzarkJim

Keep us posted on the wife Rick!

We have the same thunder here so I am sure the rail will follow shortly.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to MONDAY, Monday, monday…......!!!!!
[echo off]

Sunny with hazy clouds, 100° & 28% RH just after lunch.
Morning low was 85° & 56% RH.

Have a 35% chance for a monsoon storm forecast this evening?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last day of the heat 3 day wave. Supposed to hit 92, then back 70s and low 80s.

Sorry your wfe has covid Rick


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sock it to me Baby!

Nice storm moving into SE Phoenix metro valley just after midnight. 
High winds, thunder, lightning; enough to wake you up at night. 

Recorded 1" per hr rainfall as it started. 0.1" collected so far. 
Temp has dropped to 78° and is still falling. 
Radar shows the zoo missed the center of initial storm cell and heaviest rain, but radar forecast shows this lasting for another 3 hours. 
Yeah! 
May have to go play in rain, and see if I can catch some lightning in my bare hands like Zeus? 
Lightning with bare hands? Must be dreaming, ignore me….


----------



## bandit571

71 cloudy degrees calm…..93% humidity…..and too dang early in the morning…

Thunderstorms were rolling through here last night…..


----------



## BurlyBob

Made to 100 yesterday with some very ominous clouds last evening. Thankfully we did not hear any thunder or see any lightening. Low 90's today with the possibility of more thunder this evening.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to the 2nd Monday of this week!

Sunny 93° & 48% RH outside at lunch time.
Overnight low was pleasant 73°.
Storm dropped 0.3" of rain on zoo. Weather stations less than 1mi from zoo reported 3/4" and stations 2 miles away reported over 1" of rain on ground. Last nights storm had a very narrow band with best of the rainfall.

Was still spitting rain with sun shining on dry ground 9-11am. Could see black clouds and rain falling in downtown area, as I drove SWMBO to/from her colonoscopy appt this morning. LOL All is well, and glad it wasn't me.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

been spitting rain off and on all the live long day highs are in the low 70s..cloudy, and humid…

Shop wasn't much better….


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Just back from the e.r. taking the wife in. Saw a nurse and a doctor. She has covid no doubt.

They ran some tests, and besides the strep throat, high fever, and aching, she'll live, I think.

Went Walgreens and picked up a prescription the doctor called in…It's called Paxclovid. 2 a day for (?).

Drink lots of fluids, eat when you can, and plenty of bed rest. She's run down on strength.

While in line at Walgreens it started raining. Rained all the way home from town, and it's still raining..

The temp went from 89 in town (we live about 12 miles from town) to 77..Still clabbered….more rain coming.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thoughts and prayers for your wife's speedy recovery Rick!!

Cloudy here. I am sure the same rain will drop here shortly.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hot as Hades today, part of that was hitting around 89° this afternoon, the other part was burning all the limbs cut from both dead nectarine trees and the dead peach tree but I got it done! A nice cheap light beer in the shower afterwards to rehydrate was very relaxing. All wrapped up around 4:30 and it started raining around 5:30 which was a good thing as I cut the grass a little shorter than intended yesterday so that should help it green back up quickly.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got some much needed rain overnight. About 3/4". Just enough to settle the dust. After I reheat my coffee I'm headed out to the shop to create another template for a leg mortise. I'm hoping to get those cut out today.


----------



## bandit571

72 drizzlly HUMID degrees outside…sprinkles just enough to tick a fellow off..

Shopping trip with the Boss is done…soon as I raise the trunk lid to unload..yep, it rains..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, 103° with 30% RH.

No rain last 24 hours for Phoenix, but tons of monsoon moisture in state of AZ, with Tucson getting soaked, as shown by rainfall map:









Forecast has 50% chance of thunderstorms tonight?

Been spending a few hours a day in shop lately, but not working wood. Mostly glass bead blasting rust and old paint off of Delta machine parts. Poor compressor hates me. Only generates 6.5CFM, and blast cabinet uses twice that. Can only work for 8 min before pressure drops too low and blasting slows to a crawl. Have to stop and wait 4min for tank to fill. To be 'nice' to the compressor, I stop for extra 10-15min to let it cool down, as it is only rated for 50% duty cycle, and even tank is getting warm to touch. Fortunately, I can knock rust off machined parts and bolts with wire wheel and buffing wheel while I wait. One set of Unisaw components are clean, working on 2nd now. 
Am running out of small parts to clean, while I wait on the 2HP 120v compressor. If only I had an extra $1500 for a larger 5HP compressor, AND the extra 40A 240 circuit to run it (in a rental home? - lol).

As our inspiration *Bandit* constantly reminds us: Slow and steady will finish the race. 
Thanks for encouragement.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

72, cloudy, lightning, and thunder today in WW. Guy in Tacoma was speeding on a sidewalk last night. Not sure what the sidewalk speed limit is but less than 40 mph. State Patrol used nonlethal methods to stop him but he stopped breathing anyway. I suppose the police will be in more trouble than he will be for overdosing on whatever his favorite drug is ;((


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 95 here at my house and this morning we had a real thunder boomer and quite a bit of rain for half an hour. Then it cleared off blue skies all day. I got another mortise template finished. I'm hoping to get all the mortises finished tomorrow and get a start on the tenons.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Interesting day in Phoenix, 
but only know due weather station records as I have been asleep last 25 hours. :-(0)

High was 105° with 20% RH. 
Haboob and thunderstorm blew thru area about 3pm, and dropped temp to 78°. 

Dropped 0.1" on zoo, and much more towards Scottsdale on north side of east valley:








Flash flood warnings posted for many areas showing orange and red (2" rcvd).

Have 81° and 67% RH at 8pm.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I haven't been on here in several days cause I got covid…from my wife no doubt. Like I posted on Tuesday I took her to the e.r. as she was so sick and feeling puny. On Wednesday morning I woke up feeling ragged and run down. Had 101 fever, shivering, so sore throat, achy, and feeling very weak. All the symptoms of the virus. Didn't want anything to eat…too weak. Al I can do is drink lots of juice. No food for 4 days. All I want to do is sleep.
I'm so mad at my wife for bring that crap home and giving it to me…I was perfectly fine before that. Now I feel like I'm dying. I try and sit up for a while, but then I start getting weak, so I go back to bed. I take some meds to help combat it, which seems to help some, but not enough. So I'll jut ride it out for now.

Oh…I took the covid test, and it was positive….But she sees to my needs, which ain't a lot, and I don't ask for much…just drugs, and some juice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annuter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 76° F. 56%


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 102° & 32% RH. Feels like a miserable 105°.
No new rain today, might be drying out a little this weekend.

Spent morning bead blasting paint off more Unisaw parts. 
Almost done, only 2 more hunks of cast iron left on 2nd Unisaw; and I can start painting.

*Rick* Take care of yourself. Auntie Covid only torments most vaccinated folks for 3-5 days. Then you feel like crap for another week, till it becomes a distant memory. ;-)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sorry Rick, that's usually the case, when one person in the house gets it, the others in the house have a danged good chance of getting it too. Bummer. Here's hope that both of you will get better soon. Hang in there.


----------



## OzarkJim

Thoughts and prayers with ya Rick!! Keep us posted!

They have covid floating around in the nursing home where my wife works right now. They test regularly and isolate both staff and patents who are positive. Just hoping my misses doesn't get it.


----------



## MSquared

+1 My wife works at nursing home and the are very diligent with the Covid situation. Was told to stay home twice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Weather seems to be turning more towards fall temps which makes me happy. Too much heat this summer.

Sorry you got the Covid Rick. Don't be too mad at her. It's so contagious. I had it in January and not since but I feel I will get it again soon.

I bought a few planes at an estate sale today. Stanley 101 and a Stanley 9 1/2. Both very nice. Also got a coup,e nice pipe clamps which I don't need, but couldn't not buy them.


----------



## Firewood

89° for a high today. No rain - yet.

Rick - Sorry to hear you got covid. I too got from LOML. Mine lasted about 4 or 5 days. Then it was just residual cough, fatigue, etc. Mostly back to normal. Hope you and the wife get well soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## OzarkJim

> +1 My wife works at nursing home and the are very diligent with the Covid situation. Was told to stay home twice!
> 
> - MSquared


They won't let the nurses stay home at my wife's facility. They are shorthanded as it is!! All the staff are super stressed.


----------



## MSquared

W2W- Yep. Same situation on Nursing shortage up here. The nursing home has a 10-day rule for quarantine. The main hospital is 5-day. ???


----------



## Firewood

Ok - now it's raining….


----------



## BurlyBob

Not a bad day here, only 88 and the garage AC was able to keep up with it. It's going to warm up again middle of next week. We've got the grandsons coming next week for a few days. So it's going to be a madhouse here. Hope I survive. Wife decided that we are going to surprise the boys by letting them give me a haircut. What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy, Happy Happy, MONDAY!

Sunny, 77° with 84% RH in Phoenix east valley this morning. 
Temperature actually dropped as sun arose, as the mositure evaporation is cooling things down. 
Weird for SW desert….

Forecast has high of 99° this afternoon, with normal 15% chance of rain they have been posting every day this monsoon season.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

69 partly cloudy degrees outside, chance of a light shower later….


----------



## BurlyBob

8:30am and 65, headed to the low 90's. Got a surprise yesterday. My daughter who works in a missionary training school in Mexico arrived quite unexpectedly. They decided that they have enough students enrolled this next term. She'll be with us till after the 1st of the year.


----------



## Firewood

Hey y'all. It's 91° and sunny. Humidity is at 38%. Looks like dry weather until Wednesday. Should have been up to the woodshop today, but headache suggested otherwise. Tomorrow is another day. I'll route out the rabbet for the mirrors and get the frames ready for finishing in the morning.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 100° with 29% RH, feels like 104° in Phoenix east valley.

Spent several hours this morning sucking air through a respirator. Was better option than getting loopy on industrial 2K epoxy primer (MEK, xylene), and 2K Isocyanate catalyzed acrylic enamel fumes (naphtha, acetone, and PGMEA)? Finished panting 100% of one Unisaw internals and 80% of the other; and this is all I have to show for the work?









Decided this morning's 77° start was one of the best I was going to find all week, and got busy with painting by ~7am. Was a case of perfect timing. Light breeze started blowing just after I finished spraying enamel, and temp climbed over 90°. Have a couple parts left to media blast, but I also have to paint inside of cabinets same white color; so was no harm is painting what was ready. There is no way I could stage and paint everything at same time.

Media blasting service called this afternoon, and I picked up the cabinets. They need to be epoxy primed quickly to prevent flash rust with all the humidity. So likely be spraying primer again tomorrow, if my body can string two good days in a row? The catalyzed white enamel was dry to touch in 1 hour today. Which means space has opened up on paint tables already. 

Cheers!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's warming back up here. Forecast says 97 which means it could hit 100+ at my house. Grandson are up and in high gear.

Hoping to get a little planing done for the tail vise work.


----------



## bandit571

74 mostly sunny degrees outside…maybe a chance of rain later?

Waiting on the Clothes Dryer to get done….BEFORE I even think about shoptime….


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, 95° with 40% RH mid morning? Feels like 100°.
Ugh. Way too sticky for 2nd Monday of this week!

Heading for high of 101° today.

Morning low was 82° & 58% RH when I started working outside.
After 3.5 hours of sweating, am cooked.

PIP?








.
2K industrial epoxy primer on Unisaw cabinets. Yes, I dyed it light blue, as the grey primer is hard to see when spraying grey top coat, wanted to be able to see the difference. Sort of looks green in shade of cloud.
Ran out of mixed primer on Jointer base, and big dark cloud was creeping up on me from south; so I called it a day. Didn't want to take a chance of rain ruining the epoxy cure. It tacks up in an hour, but takes 24 hours to cure hard, before it does not care about humidity any more. The jointer cabinet needs some serious metal work, so it was less important to get metal sealed. Everything has been moved inside.

Now I can get back to media blasting and some weld/grind metal repairs on cabinets in the garage with AC running. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed for 100 this afternoon. I sure could do without that.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, 96° & 34% RH, feels like 100°; at lunch time.
Heading for high of 100°, which will fell like HELL.

Increased 50% chance rain showers this evening. Seems a tropical disturbance will be impacting the entire SW desert, and expecting 40-50% thunderstorm probability everyday through Friday. 
Still might get that biblical flooding at the zoo! :-(0)

Last couple of days of adrenaline charged activity in heat and humidity has taken a toll on this Klutz. 
Moving a little slow today. Still hoping for a couple hours shop time this afternoon? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Out in western colorady, it has been in the upper 80s and low 90s with occasional showers. The little rain we have had has greened things up. Sure not complaining about that.

Look what it did to my little sunflowers:

















The tallest head is a little over 3 feet higher than my reach and I am 6'-3".


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. When I started my walk this morning it was 74° with RH at 90% and a thin layer of clouds. We topped out at 93° before the afternoon rains cooled us off the mid 70's. And still pretty steamy out there. It'll be lather, rinse, repeat for the next couple days.

Spent the evening at the ER getting Deb checked out after taking a header over one of those storm sewer sand bag thingies to keep out the debris. Nothing broken - just going to feel it for a while.

Tomorrow we have our pre-closing walk through. That should be fun. Everything is looking pretty good considering…. These trim carpenters would never make it up north where they still use real wood for trim and miters kind of have to fit together. Down here all the trim is pretty much white and they buy caulk by the truckload. Sigh….

Blaster - That's quite the sunflower patch.

CaptK - Nice work as usual on that old iron. I'm sure it'll make someone very happy once they go on the market. Hope you didn't over do it in the heat.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

Hey folks. Gorgeous here. For the moment. No apologies.


----------



## bandit571

62 clear and sunny degrees…and 88% humidity…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to 1st Friday of this week!

Sunny with an ugly 85° & 73% RH outside at 8AM.
Morning low was 77° with 85% RH.

Rcvd 0.02" of rain overnight at the zoo, hardly worth the humidity. pfft…
Random areas of Phoenix valley saw some rain:









Forecast high of 99°, with 40% chance of rain this evening and overnight.

*Mike* Good luck on new home walk through. Surprise your builder, take a clip board, stack of paper, pen, and a 6-8ft straight edge to check the walls for plumb.

Had over 2 pages on my punch list when I last did a new home walk through. My builder hated me. I used to walk through most every weekend, taking pictures; and making notes. It was mostly so I knew where stuff was hidden, when I needed to add features we could not afford to have builder install. [Like under stair storage, and adding shelf's into dead spaces.] 
One weekend I found my build manager walking through with his 8ft level, marking wall errors before he released home for drywall. We had a long talk, and he knew where they made the most mistakes; and had learned that I would not miss much. 
BTW - Don't forget to check room dimensions, to ensure you are getting the square footage you paid for. We had a local builder that was notorious for shrinking room sizes 5-10% due to discrepancies with lot size and zoning board .vs. the model home and original design drawings. 
A slab pouring error on my house, made all the rooms in one side, 6" smaller than plan. I got credit for lost square footage! :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to upper 90's again. 
I got the replacement power cord for my router. It was an easy fix, now everything is up and running.


----------



## OzarkJim

Had to come back a day early from the Trout stream. Good fishing this go around but no whopper stories. Wife has to fill in tomorrow at work due to them being short handed (nursing home nurse).

Our friends camper was attacked by buzzards!! Did some serious damage to their roof and rubber seals. That is the second time for them in as many years!! Buzzards also damaged another camper and a Jeep!! Shame they are federally protected…...

We will be headed to Dardanelle lake (Arkansas River) Monday for bass fishing.

Weather is cooler here and we are getting some rain. Going to be a lot of weed eating when I get back from camp!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Hey Rick, 
How are you and the misses?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening,

I have not felt like being on LJs for several days, as we both still have Covid….She's somewhat better than me.

I still feel puny, have no strength, weak, and all I want to do is sleep….No fever, just coughing my head off.

It's been over a week, and I can see no improvement much…..not eating much either…It's time for bed….!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..63 clear and sunny degrees outside….maybe rain tomorrow?


----------



## OzarkJim

> Evening,
> 
> I have not felt like being on LJs for several days, as we both still have Covid….She s somewhat better than me.
> 
> I still feel puny, have no strength, weak, and all I want to do is sleep….No fever, just coughing my head off.
> 
> It s been over a week, and I can see no improvement much…..not eating much either…It s time for bed….!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Thoughts and prayers with you and yours Rick!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick sounds like your not having any fun. Hope you get better soon.

It's going to be in the low 90's today and cloudy. I'm hoping for no lighting.

I got the bench top sanded flat and even yesterday. Used my buddy's wide belt sander and it only cost me a case of beer.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, 94° & 42% RH in Phoenix east valley this afternoon.

Several noisy and bright thunderstorms the last 20 hours. 
Klutz zoo rcvd about 1/2" of rain total, last night and this morning.








Many local flash flood warnings and watches in the area.

Several SPECIAL weather statement posted today. 
Storm cells to east and south of metro valley are pushing 60mph winds.

Forecast is goofy. Have 49% chance of rain, but charts show moderate rain amounts from 3p-10p. 
Am I going to get wet, or NOT? Don't make me guess! :-(0)

Yesterday's weather forecast and tracking was similar pattern from SE, and was WRONG. Weather moved much slower, and delivered a lot less rain than predicated on metro east valley.

Bought another beat up and abandoned Crapsman TS yesterday for the upgraded Biesemeyer fence. 
Anyone need some TS parts? Both of the Unisaw under going resto will have beisemeyer fences now.

*RICK* Hang in there. It took me 3 weeks to feel better initial Covid fever left. Kept coughing for 5 weeks, until Dr. gave a 2nd round of anti-biotics to clear up secondary infections from being run down.

Update: as soon I hit post, recorded a wind gust at 24mph. Trees are bending like rag dolls.
Radar shows zoo is surrounded by 6 small bright red storm cells, with very narrow rain fields. Weather station 4 miles away at edge of a front is recording wind gusts to 40mph. Going to be an interesting night!

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Got up into the 8os, today….partly cloudy…nice day for a road trip….too nice to stay inside..









25 cents…from a Barn Sale this morning….blew the rest of my allowance at Hobby Lobby, this afternoon…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly cloudy, 87° with 67% RH during Lunch, feels like living in Florida.

Morning low was 77°. Received 1/4" rain overnight, and sprinkle mid morning already today. The 3 day total is ~1" at zoo. A few miles to the east, folks have seen over 3" on ground.

More flood watches posted, as continued 40-50% chance of heavy monsoon rains throughout the day.

Mowed the grass a couple days ago, and it needs cut again already. Irrigation has been turned off all week. Hoping it dries out this afternoon, so I don't have a jungle to cut Monday when the forecast shows will dry during the day.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm rolled through a little bit ago….77 sticky degrees outside, now….


----------



## MSquared

The hot is still here but, RH is way down. Whew!! Cool nights, great for the tomatoes. Much needed rain on the way. Drought conditions for a while now, like a lot of you folks!


----------



## bandit571

And…yet another gulley-washer of a thunder storm rumbling through…with 20 mph winds, to boot…


----------



## OzarkJim

We plan to be camping/fishing next week. That almost assures there will be rain here LOL…...


----------



## Firewood

The truck was reading 97° on the way to church this evening. The DP is around 70°. Chance of more storms this evening. We're supposed to go up to the the square for a birthday gathering. They have live music every Friday and Saturday. Sometimes it's pretty good, sometimes not so much.

Our closing is next Tuesday. Not much longer and I can start setting up my new shop.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cool and cloudy at 75 )

Congrats on closing Mike.

The comments about making a punch list for the contractor reminded me of a job I did 25 years ago. The HVAC design had about half the temperature sensors in cabinets and under coat hangers ) I went to the general superintendent asking if he wanted to delay sheetrock until they redesigned them? He said NO, put them in typical locations. When the punch list came out the engineer list them as in the wrong location since they were not in the cabinets and under coat racks ) I called the engineer pointing out the erroneous locations. He said put them where the prints show them. I went to the general superintendent and pointed out what the engineer wanted for relocation. He said he would take care of it. Last I heard of it.


----------



## MSquared

TS- Oh yeah! I did plenty of jobs where the building insisted on a punch list. Which I provided. When we got there, what I wrote ain't what it is! Had to show them the list and ask 'what about this don't you understand?!'. Then had to redo it with my crew. Time consuming and $$.Client was always p#$&ed at 'them'!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One job the managers wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could add a 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking before the building was dry with rainwater on the floor. 2 weeks before the hospital was to take possession, mold started to show through the paint. The sheetrock had to be replaced. That was the worst punch I ever saw ))) I'm sure the hospital had a lasting impression )


----------



## OzarkJim

Firewood,
Pre-existing shop at the new house or are you building new?


----------



## Firewood

Weather Underground is reporting current temp at 89° Feels Like 107°. Humidity is 77%. Yuk.

*Jim* - The new house has 2 attached garages. A 2 car (car & golf cart) and an over-sized 1 car (~400 sf) that will be for the shop. I've got a mini-split coming in about a month. Would be sooner except it has to be approved by the yard nazzis and that can take a month. Grrr….

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## OzarkJim

> Weather Underground is reporting current temp at 89° Feels Like 107°. Humidity is 77%. Yuk.
> 
> *Jim* - The new house has 2 attached garages. A 2 car (car & golf cart) and an over-sized 1 car (~400 sf) that will be for the shop. I ve got a mini-split coming in about a month. Would be sooner except it has to be approved by the yard nazzis and that can take a month. Grrr….
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone
> 
> - Firewood


Congrats on the new house. The mini split is a great choice. When our central AC went out we switched to Mini splits in the house. Very pleased with the change.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to 95 today and upper 80's tomorrow. I decided to run the weed eater today and mow tomorrow.

I may have committed a grave sin in the woodworking world! I put 2 coats of Arm r Seal on the bench top. I wanted to protect it from spills and make cleaning off glue easier. It does look pretty good now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I'm still feeling pretty puny. Can't seem to get over the hump. I never went to the doctor cause I thought I could "ride it out", and to somewhat I have. Haven't eaten much grub, and drink what I can, which isn't much, either. I've had this crap for a over a week, but I do feel like the worst might be over…..I hope..!! I sure am sleeping a lot, but feeling somewhat rested to a certain extent….it seems to come and go. I'll make it….!!

Jim…...have a good time on your fishing trip. There are some pretty good places to fish. I fished all over that lake on several tournaments, and even up in the river. Good luck, and be careful.

Mike…I know you're ready to get into your new home. Seems like you've waited a long time to get moving.

Speaking of mini-split a.c. I 've had one on my sun room for about 15 years, and it's been a life saver in summer and winter. Keeps it nice and cool and nice and toasty…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 94° with 42% RH, feels like 101°.
Would feel like hell if it weren't for occasional breeze.

Appears heaviest moisture has left the valley. West side of metro valley rcvd rain since yesterday, but zoo on east side got nothing. Rain probabilities are back to typically monsoon 15% SWAG. There are Thunderstorm warnings for open desert areas south of Phoenix, but not expecting much to fall in the valley.

*Mike* If you need a TS for new shop, there is an antique 1940-50's Unisaw for $1.25 right now on opposite coast of FL. Looks complete, just needs a little TLC, maybe some paint:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304603475578?








As if a new home was not enough to keep you busy? 
Loool

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

A double serving of spam to start the day. Yum.

It's 73° and calm this morning. Humidity is 100%. Chance of storms this afternoon.

House closing is scheduled for 9am, but we got a call yesterday afternoon that the county inspector is not happy with the shower floor slope. It's too steep by 1/4". So they have to tear it out and re-do it. Hopefully, closing will still be today. One house couldn't close because the kitchen backsplash was being reinstalled. Inspector wouldn't allow the closing until they finished. Stay tuned.

*CaptK* - Thanks for the heads up on the saw, but I brought my sawstop with me. I sold my bandsaw and jointer and will replace eventually. Until then, I have the workshop down the street.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Spam is gone?

68 clear and sunny degrees outside….almost too nice to sit around the house….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

When I checked the Pulse page this morning it showed -6 for this thread. I had a feeling Cricket and her crew were busy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we might be on the down side of the really high temps, only 90 today.

I'm making slow progress on the bench. Today another template to drill out for the leg vise criss cross. I'm trying to be very precise on these steps. I really don't want anymore screw ups.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly cloudy, 96° & 33% RH, near the forecast high of 98°.
Breezy most of the day too.

Thunderstorms encroached on metro valley last night, rain was spotty; with nothing dropped at zoo.
Another example of how random monsoon storms are for SW desert:









Gas prices are low enough took a long drive yesterday. Traveled 3+ hr drive beyond NE AZ mountains past SnowFlake, bringing home a super cheap tool. Road goes along the rim of high country, ending up in high desert plains. Temperature was in upper 70's on rim, and had windows open for several hours.

Might be cursed, or blessed depending if like driving in rain? Stayed dry all but 5min of trip near Payson, and for 5 min as I entered East valley coming home:








Yes, I followed the brown path. Seems I can not find a flood, even when I go hunting for one. 

But scenery was fantastic, could see the localized rain showers in distance; as I drive with mostly cloudy weather. Have never seen the desert high plain's with so much green. Record monsoon amounts of rain in the area, have everything lush and green. Black eyed daisy 4 ft tall lining the roadway. Watched a deer and an elk bounce across the road 1/2 mile in front of me. It's a precarious 2 lane highway, and I enjoyed every minute of the cool weather adventure. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

It's 75° and based on the amount of rain coming down, I'd say the humidity is 100%. I should have started building the arc a bit sooner and I should have bought a bunch more TiteBond III.

Closed on the house. Been busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. Tomorrow is another day…...

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

We just got done with a cloud burst. It lasted maybe 30 minutes. Just enough to settle the dust and drop the temp to 75. We sure could use a few more hours of it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

81° with 67% RH in sunny Phoenix this morning.

Metro valley has been dry last 24 hours. 
Supposed to dry out further this weekend with lower chance of monsoon rain?
Bodes well for another equipment spray painting morning soon. 

Forecast high is 101° today.

BE Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

70 mostly cloudy, HUMID degrees outside, this morning….might get into the mid 80s today..


----------



## BurlyBob

Morning all. It's suppose to hit 90 today.

Next project to get out of the way is the toilet. Once everyone is out of the house I can get started. Should only take a half hour or so. Then I can get out to the shop.


----------



## MSquared

HA! I fixed a toilet a couple of months ago. A less-used bathroom. It was running real slow and leaking into the reservoir. Replaced the guts and water feed line. Done! Wife and son say it's 'broken' again! Went in and looked. I said hold down the lever foe 2 more seconds and it's fine. Wife got into dangerous fix-it mode. Made it flush a tad (second or two faster). Now, it's leaking again! It's from the mid-50's!!-I offered to replace it years ago. 'No! It's cool!- People are in way too much of a hurry these days….. And things are too quickly deemed to be 'broken' ! ;((


----------



## MSquared

Weather is still hot, but way less humidity. A big relief! They say rain is on the way. Still deep into drought conditions, Sucks! And yay!! Hurricane season is here! Could be a rough one. Nor'easters are worse. Hang in there way longer, days sometimes…....... 90's and sunny for quite a while now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

72 and high overcast in WW. Ol' Sol is a bright spot in the clouds.


----------



## BurlyBob

Marty, fixing that toilet took more getting my tools into the house than it did to fix it. It was the few plumbing projects I've tackled that went together easy and worked the first time.


----------



## Firewood

92 for a high today. Heat index was 103° Rain started at about rain-o'clock today. Lots of thunder, but only a little rain compared to last two days. These dry retention ponds aren't so dry anymore.

Spent the last few days at the house getting it cleaned and ready for movers on Monday. Appliances have been delivered, ceiling fans installed, window treatment is in, water softener is installed, garage floors have been finished, Deb's been busy filling up cabinets. Closet system is nearly done….Zzzzzzz…......

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Was 104° with 28% RH 30 min ago.

Now the wind is howling, it's 89° with 60% RH, and can see black storm clouds, plus hear thunder coming from south.
Severe thunderstorm warning posted, with 60mph winds south of Phoenix metro area. Predictive radar seems to think it die out before reaching into valley. Have a few large sprinkles on ground. Only time will tell if zoo gets measurable rain.

Yesterday's excitement: Errands and fixing a busted irrigation pipe that flooded the back yard during the 30min run time.

Today's excitement: Got my ears lowered, and it's major house cleaning weekend. 
Distant landlord's local management agent is dropping by for her semi-annual house inspection on 31st. Timing is worrisome. They have to inform by Sept 1st if lease is not being renewed. Rents have skyrocketed in the area, and expecting another increase this year; just don't know how much yet. Need to make sure this place looks presentable and well cared for, so we don't get kicked out when lease renews Oct 1. Have a lot of clutter (near a 100 machine parts organized into piles) to clean up in garage shop too…....

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## MSquared

Weather's been bad all over, but how're you folks doing in Minn. with the rains? BIL got hit hard in Dallas area.


----------



## BurlyBob

It hit 89 today and going higher tomorrow. Looks like 100 mid week.

I'm make slow progress on the bench. I have to hand fit every tenon as each mortise is just a tad bit different. One down 7 to go.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy MONDAY!!!!

Sunny, 106° with 22% RH in Phoenix. 
Drier, but much hotter outside.

Yesterday was busy day, and am running slow today because of it. 
Spent time reducing clutter in house with wife. Played with ladder, as I changed both furnace filters, and replaced 8 burned out light bulbs. BTW - Lights in vaulted ceilings are PITA. Hauled a trailer load of junk to big for trash can to the dump in 104° afternoon. Replaced battery on SWMBO personal conveyance unit. It's an every 2-2.5 year thing in Arizona with high temperatures, unless you park in an AC cooled garage. Wife's de-cluttering generated enough broken down card board boxes that I had to over stuff the recycle bin for pick up this morning. Had a fun day….. not.

Still have to get off my arse, and declutter the garage. Also need to move the shop refrigerator inside for the annual rental inspection 31st, which means no shop time Wednesday with current high temps. Was hoping I could use the drier weather to spray some paint this week, not spend it cleaning and fixing house stuff.
Sigh, just another day in Klutz Zoo…..

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Couple days ago the forecast called for rain here the entire week. Today those chances have evaporated….


----------



## bandit571

73 degrees, with a thunderstorm rolling through…and very windy….knocking dead twigs out of the trees….nice, noisy light show to the south of here…









The one on the left is NOT amused….as for Max? He tends to sleep right through…until I rattle the lid to the cookie jar..


----------



## MSquared

Been kinda decent. Low-Mid 80's. Sunny. Low RH. Livable. Still need much more rain!


----------



## Firewood

Started out this morning at 76° and 100% RH. great day for moving. Fortunately, the moving company will be here soon to to the heavy lifting.

We made it to 90 before the rain move in and cooled things off. Fortunately, the movers finished up on time. So we are officially in our new home. Like all the other times, it'll take a little getting used to. It sure beats the villa we've been renting for the past 9 months.

Before they loaded it up with "stuff" 








I'll post a couple after photos soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Congratulations *Mike*!

Epoxy sealed floors the same color as sawdust. Never know it's dirty!
And breaker panel in shop? Unlimited power potential too!
Nice place you got there. Enjoy!!

BTW - That Unisaw I mentioned earlier sold for only $137.50 today. Could have had a great bargain! 
Or did you actually buy it? :-(0)

Weather? 
Dark due waxing crescent moon, with 100° & 27% RH.

SWMBO had a new vacuum cleaner delivered. Old one needed $100 in new parts. 
Guess who was instructed to assemble and use it this afternoon. Sigh…

Cheers!


----------



## MSquared

Congrats Mike! Been a long road!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Congrats Mike, I hope you and your bride have many years to enjoy it together.


----------



## bandit571

68 humid, cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain all day…meh…


----------



## OzarkJim

Congrats on the new home Mike.


----------



## BurlyBob

Good for you Mike and your wife.

Making slow but sure progress.

It's headed to the low 90's today.


----------



## MSquared

High 80's at mid-day, low RH. Livable! ) Rain may be on the way…...


----------



## BurlyBob

It did hit 100 here at my house about an hour ago. Thankfully it's starting to cool down.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

A scorching 111° with 18% RH in Phoenix this afternoon. 
Down to 107° as sun heads west ~2 hours before sunset.

Did some primer sanding in shop this morning. Mowed the weeds in backyard again. Sprayed weed killer this time. Spent afternoon organizing office and shop clutter, cleaning up before landlord inspection day tomorrow.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

We only got up to 88° today with 70% RH. Rains moving through are what kept temps below 90 today.

House is starting to get organized (thanks to Deb). No organizing the shop yet though. Too many other irons in the fire. I have a dehumidifier keeping the humidity at a reasonable level, but the temp gets up there. I should have the minisplit installed in a few weeks. It would be sooner, but can't install until approval from the yard nazzis comes back.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## MSquared

I would never deal with that kind of heat again!! ! I was driving a black Suburban and it read 117 on the Jersey Turnpike on a job one day. Not my wheels, network's. Didn't want to bust it though, alternated between AC/water dousing.. Just wanted to get home! They weren't paying me for vehicle maintenance, but self- preservation kicks in. If it exploded at the garaged, oh well!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Might hit 90 in the next 3 days. Back down for the weekend 

Congrats on closing Mike


----------



## bandit571

62 clear and sunny degrees, with 89% humidity outside the door.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My name is Bill and I have a problem. I buy planes that I don't need. I got these in a lot. Stanley No. 7, Bailey No 3, No 4 and No 4 1/2. Also a #80 scraper. There's a bedrock of unknown number still coming. BBob what was the number you were looking for?

Also, hiya all. It's 85 or so today. It's been really dry and not too hot lately.


----------



## BurlyBob

Bill, I have more planes than I know what to do with. Over 50 now and a friend dropped off a couple of real junkers. Thought they were doing me a favor. I do love those 4 1/2's, I've got 3 of them. Same for the #3, #4 and #7.

It's headed to 100 again today. I'm getting tenon's trimmed to fit 4 down 6 to go. Pretty sure I'm going to quit in a couple of hours as the AC can't keep up with the heat.


----------



## MSquared

Pretty sure this is not the thread to post this in. It's about jobsite table saws.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny 103° & 18% RH just after lunch.
Heading for high of 106° today.

Supposed to stay dry with highs from 105-110° for next week. 

Home inspection is complete. Landlords agent complimented on landscaping upkeep, nothing in house needing repairs, and thanked wife for cleaning; so she could see the house and not a mess. Thankfully, did not even look in garage. Phew…
Dishwasher is on it's last leg, and needs replaced, but otherwise inspection report was clean. No mention of lease termination. As long as rent increase is not ridiculous, will stay here one more year. Sure hope I don't have to move in 30 days…..
Oldest son finishes High School next year. Then we will be free to move without worry of competent school system for my sons accelerated alien mind. SWMBO plans to move and downsize again. Removing a bedroom, is her sure fire way to force kids to leave the nest. It is also seems to be only way will get rid of her niece, whose temporary 6 month stay has become a little too permanent. :-(0)

and so ends another Klutz Zoo daily drama…..


----------



## bandit571

Actually, Marty…..THIS is the LJ's Weather Channel…

The 4-1/2 size plane is one of the sizes I do NOT have in my shop….yet….

77 mostly sunny degrees outside, with a slight breeze….not too bad of a day. Supposed to get down into the upper 50s overnight….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is kind of a neat looking plane. Wide, but short. I was pleasantly surprised to see all of those that I did not have yet. I have no bedrock planes yet either, so I'm interested to see that one when I get it.

Post away Marty. We have no prejudice against job site saws. My dad still has my old one. My first table saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Getting close to 90, I doubt if makes it today )

Most memorable job site table saw was in my way so I started to move it. The carpenter came over saying he would move it because they were going to return it when the job was finished.


----------



## MSquared

Bandit- Whoops! Absent minded. Pottz Patio maybe. I do recall a power tool thread Just got lazy!

Weather's warm but fine here!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I've got 3- 4 1/2's. I don't know why but I really love it and is probably the one I go to the most after 60 1/2. There just something about how it balances that works for me.

It did hit 100. I gave up in the shop as the Ac just couldn't keep up with the heat. I did get things done. Fixed the wife's bike and four more tenons custom fit. Only 4 tenons left. I'm closing in of hitting the halfway point on the bench.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Hey *FF Bill*, I don't have a No 7, give me a price as to what you want to sell it for and I may take it.


----------



## bandit571

73 clear and sunny degrees outside, Might hit the 80s later? no sign of any rain, at the moment…


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I don't have much to report on as I'm still under the weather a little with this Covid crap. Can't get over the hump as I'm still a tad weak.But I'm getting there slowly but surely. My main trouble is my back and trying to get around. I have to use either a cane or a walker. What joy.!!! I'll never get any better…if nothing, worse.

Jim…...How did the fishing trip down to Dardanell go? Did you catch a lot of fish? 
How's the shop coming along? Getting things like tools and benches in place? There's nothing more relaxing than putting a shop together. And you're never finished. A lot of changes go into a shop.

Mike…..Glad to hear you're finally in your new home. 9 months seems like to a long time to build a house. They must have been working other jobs. Did you buy any extra land or lots to build your shop on? When we bought our home I bought two extra lots to build my shop on, plus it put us about 100 yards plus far from our closet neighbors. I didn't want anyone around us close. We have no HOA to contend with. You're gonna have a good time putting your shop together. It gives meaning to your life.

The weather: Lows have been in the low to mid 60's, and highs in the mid to high 80's Mostly clabbered up days, and now they are showing about 8-9 days of rain starting tomorrow. Don't think it'll pan out (?).


----------



## OzarkJim

> Morning gang,
> 
> I don t have much to report on as I m still under the weather a little with this Covid crap. Can t get over the hump as I m still a tad weak.But I m getting there slowly but surely. My main trouble is my back and trying to get around. I have to use either a cane or a walker. What joy.!!! I ll never get any better…if nothing, worse.
> 
> Jim…...How did the fishing trip down to Dardanell go? Did you catch a lot of fish?
> How s the shop coming along? Getting things like tools and benches in place? There s nothing more relaxing than putting a shop together. And you re never finished. A lot of changes go into a shop.
> 
> Mike…..Glad to hear you re finally in your new home. 9 months seems like to a long time to build a house. They must have been working other jobs. Did you buy any extra land or lots to build your shop on? When we bought our home I bought two extra lots to build my shop on, plus it put us about 100 yards plus far from our closet neighbors. I didn t want anyone around us close. We have no HOA to contend with. You re gonna have a good time putting your shop together. It gives meaning to your life.
> 
> The weather: Lows have been in the low to mid 60 s, and highs in the mid to high 80 s Mostly clabbered up days, and now they are showing about 8-9 days of rain starting tomorrow. Don t think it ll pan out (?).
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Good to hear from you Rick!! Thoughts and prayers with you!

Had to cut Dardanelle short, Covid paid us a visit too. But we recovered quickly. Only got to fish one afternoon. Water is low but we managed to pull a few out of the mud LOL….

Shop is coming along gradually. You know how it is when you have 20 acres to keep up too. Currently putting up insulation and walls in SE corner so we can make a sheet storage rack. Once we get the sheet goods out of the way there will be room for the boat. And you know I want my baby in the shop before winter!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Heatwave failed ) 75 today


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's proof I'm making a bit of progress. More fine tuning tomorrow. It's to hot to work in the garage.


----------



## MSquared

80's, sunny and dry today, cool at night. Finally!!!


----------



## Firewood

Howdy y'all. We're down to 74° after a high of 93. Had one hellofa storm come through this afternoon. We got 2.41 inches of rain. At one point it was coming down at almost 4" per hour. The bad news is our brand new roof leaked into our master bath. Water was coming in through the bath fan. Roofer will be here in the morning. Stay tuned.

The guy I had coming to install my electrical outlets tomorrow had to cancel, so it'll be a while longer. Hopefully it won't be too long before it gets done.

*Rick* - Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you're still under the weather. I still have a lingering cough from my bout with covid, but otherwise just exhausted from trying to get the house in order.

*Bbob* - The bench is looking good. Those projects never go as quick or smooth as you plan, so don't beat yourself up over it. Just enjoy the build.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's going to be a hot one today. Maybe up to 100.

Sort of a big day at our house. 44th anniversary! I'll head to the store in an hour or so for Roses and a bottle of campaign. After all these years I don't know what to get her anymore. We've got everything we need or want. She's not into jewelry or fashion so what's a guy to do?


----------



## MSquared

Wonderful!! Long Island is under severe drought warning alerts now! Kinda figured that. Just look around, We always conserve.


----------



## bandit571

Walking around, looking at tools…and Tractors today…









And having issues with the 82 SUNNY degrees….



























West Liberty, OH. Tractor Fest…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, clear skies, 106° with 20% RH in Phoenix.
Has been a muggy Friday morning.

*Rick* glad to read of recovery!

*BBob* bench is looking spectacular!

*Bandit* Am envious of your opportunity to rust hunt this weekend at Tractor Fest. Enjoyed attending that event when I lived nearby.

Chance of rain yesterday was 1%? BUT…..
Small storm cell rampaged from east last night at 10:45pm. Generated Haboob destroyed visibility with 50MPH wind. Zoo received 0.1" of rain. Lasted a total of 20min, and it moved onward.

How do I know this exact time of storm? 
Was outside working on my son's car. 
It's always drama….

Seems yesterday was day of annoying vehicle interruptions. Had made a list of prep items to paint equipment this weekend, and was working in garage when my annoying day starts: SWMBO car won't start…
I just put a new battery in it last week? After several visits to Autozone, with 20 min charging drive between each one, the diagnosis is either; bad battery, or alternator is working but is not generating enough current. Replaced the battery, and now we wait to see if it happens again.

After returning to my work list; it's too late/hot outside to weld anything. 
Only accomplished third of the plan. 

During dinner, son calls from Autozone, complaining AC quite working, asking if should he buy freon; as he is supposed to go away for weekend. Since I have Freon, he brings car over. Find AC clutch is not engaging. Dealer wants $500 for clutch coil and wiring. Aftermarket online wants $200 for new compressor, clutch, and pulley ready to go, while Autozone wants $500 for same thing. Tough decision, break open closed Freon loop to replace the compressor to save $300, or not? Have to buy $60 in Freon, and spend a lot more time under the car. Yes, AC compressor mounted to oil pan, and stretch belt is accessed though wheel well on right side.  Since inexpensive parts are not available late on Friday night, put it back together.
That is how I was outside when storm arrived.

Was reassembling my son's car when Haboob arrived and we choked on dust.
Was funny as Ms. Nature placed one giant 6" diameter rain drop 2ft behind me, as my warning to get inside. Put the tire on, and started to sprinkle as the lug nuts were torqued down.
We get so little rain, getting rained on is sort of fun; as long as all tools are put away first!

Then SWMBO decides our son can take her possibly wounded vehicle to Flagstaff for the weekend?

So ends another saga in Klutz Zoo drama. 
What will happen next? 
Sure hope I don't have drive 3 hours north to change an alternator this weekend.

After a very long yesterday, with all vehicle monkey business; feel like a train ran over me today. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It did top out at 101 this afternoon. I gave up early today. Daughter wanted me to go to a yard sale. That pretty 
much ended my shop time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes Captain, that sounds like too much excitement! Grandma's Suburban is up for grabs and my cousin wants it, I don't think she realizes all it needs, literally every fluid needs to be changed, new shocks, rubber brake lines A/C compressor clutch, tires, etc. My bro kinda wants it but kinda doesn't because he doesn't really need it. It's cool because it's a well equipped '98 4×4 with 90K miles and it's never seen salt. KBB and CarMax both think it's worth $3K, I suspect on the private market it could be a bit higher? I'll likely get her '08 Grand Marquis as it's never seen salt and has 60K miles. I'm growing weary of working on my wife's car which has no major problems (other than rust) but a plethora of little problems that each represent it's own little tiny PITA.

Dust storms are no fun, I prefer my Haboob without the "Ha" & plural.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Seems period of drying out last week is over. 
Had a storm last night, and another band of showers is approaching the valley from NE tonight.

Phone alert just sounded for Haboob Warning in my location. 10 minutes later it is BROWN outside.
Samsung phone camera is using night picture mode….








Visibility is ~300ft. Sunset is officially in another 50 min.
Got a mouth full of dust walking out to grab that shot. Yuk..

Wind is now kicking up to ~30mph, pushing the dust away, making the sky yellow, have thunder in distance, and can see the sunset again. But I am not going back out to get sand blasted for another picture! :-(0)

Checked local forecast, and found this:









Wished they would just say: Don't look now, but the weather has screwed your nice evening.










Damaging winds and hail reported in this storm. East valley should get brunt of any rain that hits metro valley.

Looks like another monsoon evening in Arizona!

Sure hope we get enough rain to wash the dust off my truck….
.
.
Just after I hit post, it started raining hard. The gutters are running muddy water down the street.
Sure hope it lasts awhile…..... It didn't. 17 min of rain and done. 
0.08" of rain received. It's now 80° with 89% RH. :-(


----------



## MSquared

Squelch that noise!! It's fine on Long Island. ..........At the moment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The heat wave failed again! Only made 80 )









West Liberty, OH. Tractor Fest…

- bandit571
[/QUOTE]
That Popping Johnny looks like dad's model 50. The bigger Farmall looks like the one that kicked back when cranking to start it ;( I told the owner to start it. My arms were too valuable to sacrifice )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yikes Captain, that sounds like too much excitement! Grandma s Suburban is up for grabs and my cousin wants it, I don t think she realizes all it needs, literally every fluid needs to be changed, new shocks, rubber brake lines A/C compressor clutch, tires, etc. My bro kinda wants it but kinda doesn t because he doesn t really need it. It s cool because it s a well equipped 98 4×4 with 90K miles and it s never seen salt. KBB and CarMax both think it s worth $3K, I suspect on the private market it could be a bit higher? I ll likely get her 08 Grand Marquis as it s never seen salt and has 60K miles. I m growing weary of working on my wife s car which has no major problems (other than rust) but a plethora of little problems that each represent it s own little tiny PITA.
> 
> Dust storms are no fun, I prefer my Haboob without the "Ha" & plural.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Don't they coat the undercarriages to protect them from salt? They do here, but not a lot of salt is used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I sent you a message about the plane.
Rained a lot last night, but now just cloudy. Supposed to rain off and on today.
I brought home a 20" planer yesterday that I bought. Selling my 15" today.
Got a new phone yesterday because I broke the front camera glass somehow. It was a free trade in so at least it wasn't a costly mistake.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## artsyfartsy

*Burly Bob*, as for what to get your bride for your anniversary, give her your time. Take her out for the evening or just spend the time talking to her. She'll appreciate that more than a gift.

*FF Bill*, got your message, thanks. Nice Planer!

*Capt. Klutz*, always love your stories.

Tomorrow is my wife's birthday. It's been a hard weekend so far. Going to the kids this weekend to celebrate her birthday. Wish she was there with us.

Stay safe my friends.
Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, the roses and a card went over quite well. I stayed out of the dog house.

It's cloudy out and only suppose to hit 90 today.


----------



## bandit571

77 humid degrees outside…Lots of rain clouds heading south….dry up here, for now. Yard sales today….bought a few items…film @2300 hrs…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yikes Captain, that sounds like too much excitement! Grandma s Suburban is up for grabs and my cousin wants it, I don t think she realizes all it needs, literally every fluid needs to be changed, new shocks, rubber brake lines A/C compressor clutch, tires, etc. My bro kinda wants it but kinda doesn t because he doesn t really need it. It s cool because it s a well equipped 98 4×4 with 90K miles and it s never seen salt. KBB and CarMax both think it s worth $3K, I suspect on the private market it could be a bit higher? I ll likely get her 08 Grand Marquis as it s never seen salt and has 60K miles. I m growing weary of working on my wife s car which has no major problems (other than rust) but a plethora of little problems that each represent it s own little tiny PITA.
> 
> Dust storms are no fun, I prefer my Haboob without the "Ha" & plural.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Don t they coat the undercarriages to protect them from salt? They do here, but not a lot of salt is used.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


A little, but not too much. The objective is to make it last a little while but not too long, they want their pound of flesh every 5-6 years, anything more than 8 years and it's a design flaw that must be rectified to ensure subsequent models don't last as long.


----------



## BurlyBob

Just getting the tenons trimmed up for a good fit. I still have to pull one stretcher and shorten the tenon just a tad for a real good fit. I got the tenons marked for offsetting the dowel hole.





































This is the first dry fit in the bench top. It's a struggle moving that heavy base around, getting it set in the holes and then trying to get it back out. All in all I'm pretty satisfied with the fit except for one spot. I'll correct that tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 103° & 23% RH in Phoenix.
Last nights storm didn't drop enough rain to jack up humidity levels.
Decent breeze blowing, so it's not too bad in the shade.

*BBob* Your shop is too clean, and the bench is definitely a beast!. 

*BillM* Congrats on new planer. Have the Jet version. 
You will enjoy that 20" planer, as long as you don't have to move the ~900lb beast around shop! Have mine on Rockrap All terrain base, and it works - just barely. Had to add a 1.5" thick plywood plate under it to spread the load, and lift it high enough for clearance to open the motor access covers. If hadn't used the All Terrain base under my 15" it replaced, would have welded up a custom stand due the weight.

The 4 knife head seems to stay sharper longer than the 3 knife head on the 15". Milled maybe 1000 ft since I bought it, and I still using my first set of new knives with zero nicks. 

FWIW - Learned early to always buy quality tooling/cutters. But with planer blades, options are limited. It's either expensive German/Japanese knives, or Titan/Skarpez made in China. Found that (Titan) T1 steel lasts longer and is less prone to chipping them standard M2/M4 HSS steel. Used to buy planer blades from Oella Saw till I learned their recommended Titan/Skarpez are made in China. Now I order direct from China on Evilbay. Can buy cheaper HSS blades for less than my sharpening service wants to sharpen old blades. New T1 knives cost me about same as cost of sharpening 80" inches of steel on 20". FWIW - Last few sets of planer knives have come from Toolsave-store in China. Hate to buy Chinese carp, but when ALL the planer tooling available is made outside of the US, and Chinese T1 knives seem durable and are sold everywhere by US retail outlets; why not go direct and save 40-50%?

EvilBay has made buying direct from China easy. They own a subsidiary freight forwarding service in China that handles everything for sellers, with tracking data is just as good as anyone else. Tracking numbers pass over to USPS system after customs entry, and it's amazing how well it works. Lately items arrive in average of ~2.5 weeks, unless customs is backlogged, or item is heavy and does not use air freight. Have not any issues with a dozen transactions so far? YMMV

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, I spent some time with it today. The guy I bought it from thought the table was out of calibration, but it seems pretty good. I think the issue is that he has the knives set at the wrong height and they are too low in relation to the feed rollers. I reset the rollers in the bed to make them more level. I can't reset the knives because I do not have a gauge yet. That's good to hear about the 4 knives lasting longer. I bought some casters that are supposed to be good for 250lbs each so I'm hoping that will work. Gonna mount the casters on some boards and then the boards to the bottom of the base. I will have to roll it out of the corner of garage to use it.


----------



## Firewood

Bbob - The bench is looking great! I'd sure be happy with that.

I spent the day in the garage helping the electrician put in a bunch of outlets. We converted one of the existing outlets to 240v for the tablesaw. I'll probably want some changes down the road, but it's a good start. I also got my workbench put back together and set the top on, but still need to attach it and install the vise.

We hit 91° today. It's dropped to 79, but humidity is 72% I'm pooped.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

*Mike* sounds like progress. Good for you. Did nothing useful today. 



> The guy I bought it from thought the table was out of calibration - firefighterontheside


 Regarding Table calibration: BTDTGTTS let me save you some frustration.
To avoid going way off topic, sent you a PM.

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Everyone must of been tied up over the holiday. I found our thread on page 3. We're on the downhill mark for 14,000 post. Nothing happening around my homestead. Stayed home, as that's my usual place to be. Too much back trouble to get out and about. But had to go to town this morning to get a tar fixed that was going flat on my wife's Suburban. Picked up a screw. Aired it up, and left out, hoping to make it to the tar center….I made it. The last flat I had to get fixed cost $5.00…..this one was $10.00. Inflation got me….!!!

Bill…..That's a hefty planer you bought. Should handle them wide boards and panels just fine. I always wanted a 15-20" planer, but back problems and operations took care of that. So now I can't use any of my machines or shop, and it's a nice shop to be in.. I miss it. Just like my boat. But I hope your mom and dad are doing ok. We always enjoyed meeting them for supper when they came down to B.S. Hope their health is holding up.

BurlyBob…..You look like a guy with a purpose setting there working on your new bench. That's some intense studying of the situation and careful workmanship. It's coming along very nicely. You'll need a crane to move that big monster….!! You'll need to hire about 3 Mexicans for manual labor. I always heard Manual Labor was the president of Mexico…...!! How much longer til you get to put it to use, do you think?

Mike…..Glad to read things are shaping up around your new castle. It just takes as you well know to put your house and shop in order. You can take your time and get things the way ya'll (you) want them. No rush.

The weather: The low was 67 and very foggy as I rose for my morning java before going to town. Fog was thick, too. No rain, just clabbered over now and 75. The high might get to 86…That's all I have for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning gang,
> 
> Everyone must of been tied up over the holiday. I found our thread on page 3. We re on the downhill mark for 14,000 post. Nothing happening around my homestead. Stayed home, as that s my usual place to be. Too much back trouble to get out and about. But had to go to town this morning to get a tar fixed that was going flat on my wife s Suburban. Picked up a screw. Aired it up, and left out, hoping to make it to the tar center….I made it. The last flat I had to get fixed cost $5.00…..this one was $10.00. Inflation got me….!!!
> 
> - Rick Dennington


You got nailed pretty good with 100% inflation, most everything I've seen in the grocery store is only up 70% - 90%. Good thing the powers that be have let us know inflation is up only 10.5% and we're not in a recession or things could have been worrisome!

Finally got a bit of rain yesterday and could get a little sprinkle tomorrow too, we need it but man does it drive the humidity through the roof, especially with highs over 85° pretty consistently.


----------



## bandit571

72 cloudy HUMID degrees outside, not much of a breeze, either….errands run….Boss is back to painting doors…


----------



## BurlyBob

Headed to 100 today, Whew!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather? Yes we have weather in Phoenix Arizona: but SSDD.

Sunny, 108° with 16% RH.
Overnight lows have been 85-87°. No rain for last 3 days.

Been absent. 
SWMBO decided at last minute that she wanted to stay-cation on Labor Day weekend. Booked a package deal at newly remodeled Casino hotel on Indian Reservation near Fountain Hills. She wanted/needed to get away from kids/animals and have some fun. Had a nice Date Night dinner. Was fun watching wife smile and laugh, instead of complain about my whining. Won just enough at Casino to make the trip free. 

Was a rare lucky weekend for this Klutz. There was guy 3 hours north selling a cheap Biesemeyer fence, but it wasn't worth fuel to drive and get it. Told him month ago; if it doesn't sell, he wants to haul it south when he gets near Phoenix to call me. ALL Prescott area residents visit Phoenix for supplies, or airport departure every couple months.  He called Sunday and we met up Monday. Being at Casino gave me a short 20 min drive. Better than an hour drive if I was at home?

Of course Klutz luck is brutal, and any good streak always have a downside: wife is feeling horrible Monday afternoon. Sore throat, dripping nose, aches, fever; the works. She also tested positive for Covid with at home test. We just had this carp 2 months ago. How in the bloody XXXX is this possible? 
Just more Klutz drama, or are we doomed?

At present time, I feel OK, but can tell something is not quite right. Hoping my immune system can beat whatever is messing with me. Wife found combination of meds that let her 1/2 function, and she gets to work at home for 5 days due positive Covid test.

Hope you enjoyed another Klutz drama episode; this one titled 'How to torture a Klutz with happiness'. :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. Got up to 95° today with humidity around 51%. Had a little rain this evening.

Electrician was supposed to come and install the can light in the electrical box that's buried under the drywall, but they called and canceled _ 15 minutes after the time window they gave us ended. And they can now add to it the attic fan that keeps tripping the breaker.

*CaptK* - Sorry to hear you're battling Covid again. Hope you don't get it and hope SWMBO gets over it quickly.

*Rick* - Yeah, we're glad yo be in the house and out of the rental, but I have to admit, there are more issues here than I've ever had with a new house before. Hope we can resolve these issues soon.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

I just realized this morning that I've been a member of LJs for 13 years. I joined Sept 2nd in 2009.

I'm thinking I may post some of my old projects that I built before all this back trouble and surgries started.

I lost a bunch of projects I had downloaded in Photobucket. W/o paying for PB I can't get them back.

Photobucket is a rip-off, and I'm not paying them what they are asking for. Just another making scheme….!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here's a couple of old projects from a blast from the past…..!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rick, I like your router table. I remember seeing it when I was in your shop. Mom and dad Fished Bull Shoals last week. They caught a little of everything, but didn't knock 'em dead or anything. Me and dad and Sean are going to Lake Stockton at the end of the month. I hope the bass and whites are biting. We will be in a different part of the lake than I've been before.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's only going to be 77 today. Thank Goodness. I'm tired of the heat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Rick, I like your router table. I remember seeing it when I was in your shop. Mom and dad Fished Bull Shoals last week. They caught a little of everything, but didn't knock 'em dead or anything. Me and dad and Sean are going to Lake Stockton at the end of the month. I hope the bass and whites are biting. We will be in a different part of the lake than I've been before.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Next time I go to Stockton, and we rent a boat, I'm getting my fly line wet. Such a pretty lake.


----------



## bandit571

69 cool and sunny degrees outside….


----------



## MSquared

Weather relief is here too! warm 70's, low RH, Sunny. My kind of weather….


----------



## Rick Dennington

I'll see if I can find another project for your viewing pleasure…!!
That DeWalt scroll saw you see next to the 16 1/2" DeWalt drill press….I sold it to BurlyBob…It's a good 'un.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've thoroughly enjoyed that scroll saw. I've made several nice projects and jigs using it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I really enjoy Stockton. It's so different looking than other Missouri lakes. It reminds me so much of Canada. I've been wanting my dad to go there for several years, so I'm really happy he's going with us this time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the 20" grizzly planer that I bought last week working correctly today. It just needed to have the knives set correctly. They were way too low and therefore the feed rollers were not engaging the wood. I planed a 19" slab of walnut today!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Have 93° & 30% RH at 8pm in Phoenix east valley.

Strange day started out cloudy, then switched to partly cloudy as we hit 105° with 25% RH.

Humidity is higher than normal, as Hurricane Kay near Mexico Baja is kicking up some moisture.

Will be interesting weather weekend. Expecting cloudy skies, high temperatures in middle 90's, and a 15-20% chance of rain reaching Phoenix Metro valley the next 4 days. 
Seems fall weather might be visiting?
The best part for this Klutz will be overnight lows in the 70's, supposedly after we get some of Kay's rain Saturday morning. Hoping the weather pundits get it right this time!

Drama?
Despite the Covid positive test Monday, Mrs. and Mr. Klutz are feeling OK? Wife was exhausted first couple days. Both of us are dealing with weird exaggerated smells and allergy sensitivities, with occasional sinus migraine and sore throat like are coming down with something. No fever this time, although wife's hot flash issues are bigger/longer. She's working from home normal hours, and I spent 6 hours in garage yesterday doing metal work on equipment cabinets. Things are almost normal?

Now that I typed that, something dreadful is going to happen, as that is how these drama shows work, right?
Sigh….

*BillM* Glad you got the 20" planer figured out. 
Fair warning: Buying a 20" planer is first step into major league rabbit hole for sawyer. Not only will you want even bigger planer next, but will also want a 40"+ wide belt sander and probably a 4'x12' table CNC to flatten slabs. Enjoy your new tool! :-(0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

72 clear and sunny degrees outside….rather pleasant out there…and, it is a Friday.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down into the low 30s early this morning and will probably hit 80 here at my house.

I was hoping to begin gluing up the bench base today but it seems like I've got more work to do on the bench top and base shelf.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike, I really enjoy Stockton. It's so different looking than other Missouri lakes. It reminds me so much of Canada. I've been wanting my dad to go there for several years, so I'm really happy he's going with us this time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,
They regulate what happens around that lake unlike any other lake in Missouri. They even test the water daily for contaminants. Combine that with not allowing development around the lake, it really makes for a gem. Don't tell anyone though. I don't want the place to get popular.


----------



## OzarkJim

Hey Rick,

Sounds like your feeling a little bit better.

We just wrapped up a week at Devils Fork on Greers Ferry. Caught a few but nothing to brag about.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jim,

Do they still hold a bluegrass festival there on Greers Ferry? Years ago, back in the late 80's my band played at that festival. It was a man and wife who ran it….can't remember their name. It was a pretty big -to do then.
I fished Greers Ferry years ago, and a bunch of us camped for a week, also. I fished more than camped. I never caught a fish the whole time we were there. Did a lot of skiing, too. That's when I was younger and felt better.
To me, that's a harder lake to fish than Bull Shoals. Not a lot of bass compared to B.S…..that's what I was told.

I am feeling a bunch better. Covid is about gone. Just back trouble gets me…..Thanks.


----------



## OzarkJim

Rick,
Not sure about the bluegrass festival you're talking about, but I know they just had one at Fairfield Bay this past week (Ricky Skaggs was featured). They used to have one about a mile from us but shut it down about 5 years ago. Even the road going to the farm is named Bluegrass Road.

I'm not a big fan of Greers Ferry for bass either. Very tough fishing. There have been some clubs fight with the government about stocking but not sure much came of it. I have a friend who fishes with me that is a big crappie fan so that is most of my fishing on the lake.

Since I hail from South Arkansas I am more used to the shallow lakes like Felsenthal and Millwood. That's why I like Dardanelle more for bass.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Hurricane Kay dropped just 1/4" slow steady rain on Zoo last night. Not as bad as some areas in SW deserts:








Purple= 4+"

Morning low was 75° with 70% as the rain stopped just before sunrise.
Muggy 87° with 58% RH at lunch time.

Today's Drama: 
Saw a four week old CL post for woodworking tools in Prescott for $100 (3hrs away). As I looked at gaggle of pictures lost my mind, and was angry I missed seeing this one earlier. There were 6 unisaw, 2 PM66, 15+ shapers, 3 large sliding TS, edge bander, and some other odds and ends. Tools are from fathers estate and cabinet shop, and are stashed in Phoenix? Met PO son at 7am at the Phoenix shop location.

The 1PH Powermatic shapers I most wanted where all sold, with only 7.5HP 3PH units left. Still had 12 shapers left for sale. Had a Ritter 3 head monster shaper for $3K that was size of small car. Was asking $300 for any one of several Delta HD shapers. Decided couldn't resist a relatively clean Delta 3HP 2 speed unit, and bought it home. After loading shaper into SUV, I asked what happened to all the Unisaw, and mentioned that I if he had any rusty old Unisaw for $100 or less; that I might be interested? Hate to see old ARN get scrapped.

Next thing I know I am wading through waist high grass and mud in side yard of shop, staring at rusty ignored old tools. To keep this short, I am on hook to pick up two $125 rusty Unisaw with fences next week. 
Before you call me lucky: 
Realize if SWMBO finds out I have three more restoration projects I may not live to next weekend?

BTW - spent a few hours finish sanding existing Unisaw cabinets, prepping for final paint yesterday. Only one more work session, and I should be ready to spray paint ALL the remaining Unisaw parts. Hurricane Kay higher chances of rain, will prevent any painting till middle/end of next week; giving me plenty of time to finish prep and get more tools….... #IAMAKLUTZ

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jim,

After reading your post it made me think of a bluegrass festival we played there at Bee Branch. The man who ran the show and owned the land we were on was named Kukendaul. That the same year we played at Greers Ferry….either before or after…I can't remember. That was in the early and late 80's. Ah…memories…..!!!

Back then we played about 200+ days a year…all over the Southern states, mostly. That was before all this back trouble and old age set in…..! Now I'm just a crippled up old guy…!!


----------



## bandit571

79 humid, partly sunny degrees, outside…with a bit of a breeze..


----------



## OzarkJim

Rick,

That may well be the farm just up the road from me. Do you remember if it was close to Cadron Creek?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jim,

I don't remember or know if we were close to that creek. When we played them shows we usually just stayed in the "bus" (it was actually my motor home) We never left the festival sites. We were usually there 3-4 days. We took snacks, drinks (no booze), and ate food that they had set up where they sold food. But…mostly our fans would invite us to eat with them, so we never went w/o grub. Ate lots of gyeros and funnel cakes…!!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Muggy 95° with 47% RH mid morning in Phoenix.
Forecast high of 100°. Also have 50% chance of thunderstorm this evening?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might hit 90 today. There's a lot of smoke in the sky from several fires in this area. Another afternoon of fiddly work to do on the bench.


----------



## bandit571

74 cloudy degrees outside…chance of a shower?


----------



## Rick Dennington

This isn't quite woodworking, but I made the frame and made the tool holder for my leather working tools.
This was when I was a bass club when I lived in Memphis…...!!


















I also tooled insturment straps like banjos, guitars, mandolins, and resiphonic guitars (DoBros), 
I also did pictorial carvings, and made frames for them, when requested…..


----------



## OzarkJim

Good looking work Rick!


----------



## OzarkJim

Bass boat is finally in the new shop!!!


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rolled through this evening…dropped the temps down to 65 degrees….


----------



## MSquared

Rain, rain, rain!! Good deal!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

73° & 80% RH outside as a thunderstorm wakes the dead at the Klutz Zoo tonight. 
Received just over 0.3" so far, and more light rain expected. 
Flash flood warnings posted, as a large swath of metro valley has seen just over 1" so far.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 72° with 100% RH. It's been typical weather here. Temps climb to 90°, rain moves through and lowers the temp, sun come out…..

We've got the house mostly put together. Can't say the same for the workshop. The mini split will be installed in a couple weeks. That'll make it easier to spend more time in there. I've been keeping it closed up with a dehumidifier keeping humidity in check for now.

Stay safe and healthy


----------



## bandit571

58 chilly, cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain? And it is a Monday, meh….


----------



## OzarkJim

> Good morning all. It s 72° with 100% RH. It s been typical weather here. Temps climb to 90°, rain moves through and lowers the temp, sun come out…..
> 
> We ve got the house mostly put together. Can t say the same for the workshop. The mini split will be installed in a couple weeks. That ll make it easier to spend more time in there. I ve been keeping it closed up with a dehumidifier keeping humidity in check for now.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy
> 
> - Firewood


Nothing like working on a new house or shop. You will like the mini split!!


----------



## OzarkJim

> 58 chilly, cloudy degrees outside…chance of rain? And it is a Monday, meh….
> 
> - bandit571


Happy to report getting the cooler mornings here as well. But no rain in forecast for next 10 days….it clouds up but nothing falls.

Speaking of falls, it will be leaf sweeping time soon! Ah the joys of living in the woods….....


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Monday!!

Morning low was 73°, but sun is shining over the zoo, and it's already 78°.
Muggy start with 85% RH outside.

Last night's rain total was just below 1/2". 

Expecting partly cloudy skies and 95° high, with continued chance of scattered thunderstorms again today as remnants of hurricane Kay sends moisture from Gulf of California into Arizona.

Have a Quacktor appt this morning, and some errands to run; no time for drama update.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still nice and warm here headed to 82° this afternoon with no shortage of humidity. It was only 67° at the bus stop this morning and the humidity made it feel like mid-70's. No rain in the forecast until maybe next week but anything beyond 3 days out, they're just guessing anyway.


----------



## BurlyBob

looks like it might hit 80 with a lot of smoke in the sky.

Kinda down in the dumps and trying to get motivate to work on the bench. It seems lately like 3 steps forward and 2 steps back, sometimes 4.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,









It was a cool start to today's weather. The low says it was 49, but I think closer to 50. Started out being clabbered, but turned sunny rather quickly. It's 78 now, and will get to 80, with lots more sun. Low in the morning will be 52-53, and maybe hit 86-87 tomorrow…..!!

Mike…Glad to hear you're getting your resident in order…..Just take the time, and enjoy the ride….There will be plenty to do when you start putting your shop in order…What joy to see a new shop come to life…!!

Burly Bob….Don't fret and don't sweat the small stuff….you'll get there. Just go at your own pace.

Jim…..You showed me your new boat. Glad you got it under cover and safe. Now I'll show you mine…!!


----------



## OzarkJim

I have fished out a lot of those Ranger boats for sure. That color scheme is beautiful. My previous boat was a Champion. It was a great deep water boat.

Don't underestimate the new tin boats though. They may not take the heavy swells quite as well as a glass boat but they are fast fast fast. I had the option to go with anything I wanted and chose to go with the tin boat this time. The Sea dek instead of carpet was a big factor too. Didn't hurt that Xpress is also an Arkansas built boat.


----------



## BurlyBob

When I stopped in to visit Rick i got to check out his boat. It is a real beauty. Almost to nice to put in the water and get scratched up. I went with a Sea Ark aluminum boat just because of all the rocks out here. Just every reservoir has extra rocky banks or should I say boulders. It's also made in Arkansas. If I can ever get my Scull boat sold I'm going to have Sea Dek put in my boat. Due to the drought out here I haven't had my boat in the water this whole past summer.


----------



## OzarkJim

> When I stopped in to visit Rick i got to check out his boat. It is a real beauty. Almost to nice to put in the water and get scratched up. I went with a Sea Ark aluminum boat just because of all the rocks out here. Just every reservoir has extra rocky banks or should I say boulders. It s also made in Arkansas. If I can ever get my Scull boat sold I m going to have Sea Dek put in my boat. Due to the drought out here I haven t had my boat in the water this whole past summer.
> 
> - BurlyBob


We have some rocky banks here in Arkansas too. Mostly in the northern mountain lake areas. The southern lakes are shallow with mud banks. But you can still scratch the finish. If I had a glass boat I would use a keel guard for sure!!

We have had a bit of a drought here this year as well (unusual for Arkansas). Most of the lakes in the North are down several feet.

You will love the Sea Dek!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Tolerable day in Phoenix today: high was only 96°. 
Though humidity was ~30%, and much more sweaty than I like.

As soon as sunset, temps dropped into 80's accompanied with a nice breeze.
Spent a couple hours outside as night fell, breaking down today's 1200lb rust hunt treasures. Only challenge was constant mosquito attacks from all the rain recently. Luckily deet spray keep them from biting me.

Managed to grab a pic of basket case parts Unisaw. Was inside a cinder block building with a roof fire, then moved outside for last 2 years:









It's got some decent parts that I can use, for much less then evilbay prices. My recent purchase of a quiet shop vac was put to the test, as it was best way to clean out cabinet full of wet saw dust, covered with burnt wood, roof shingles, and fiberglass insulation. Pulled fences, and extension tables from the other TS, so they store in shed with a smaller foot print. 'Rust bucket' bolts were sprayed with liquid wrench, and rolled inside garage for tear down next couple days.

Am exhausted, and going to be in pain tomorrow after today's exercise. Will call tomorrow a laundry day, maybe? The best part about today's treasure hunt is that SWMBO is out of town this week at a conference. So there were no dirty looks, sneers, or snide comments for bringing home 3 more Unisaw. LOL

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

63 cloudy degrees, 97% humidity…

Will have to wait and see, haven't been told what the day's schedule will be…yet.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to HUMP day!










Taste of fall weather visiting Phoenix today? 
Morning low was 73° with 78% RH, with a few light clouds.
Forecast high is only 94° today. Probability for rain has dropped to 1%, something not seen since monsoon season started. 

Prefect weather to be outside spray painting equipment, if it wasn't 'laundry' day….
Instead; fed the dogs, ate 'extra' McD's biscuit sandwich son ordered to get over delivery minimum, and feel a nap attack is approaching.

More pictures from yesterdays rust haul?
Here is 1996 3HP 1PH Unisaw that is best of lot after removing the Biesemeyer fence, overarm guard, and waterlogged OSB extension table:








Other than surface rust on top and Arizona outdoor paint fade; height/tilt wheels work and seems to be OK. PO explained this saw was pushed outside a year ago to make room for large SCMI sliding TS. Based on rust and paint fade, thinking it was outside much longer.

Here is other Unisaw, a 3HP 3PH version:








Serial number plate is missing, so can only guess on vintage. Based on miter slots, and floor plan; had to be made prior to 1951; when dust pan in bottom was deleted. Handwheel spinner knob is replacement from later 70's vintage, as is dust door found stuffed inside with magnetic starter.

Staring at these pictures just sent a shiver down my spine, as I realize how much work it will take to put these two back into service. Does not matter. They were stashed into the storage shed last night as work for another date.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

We had a brief shower last night. It's helping with the fires and smoke, but much more is needed. Sadly there is none in the forecast. Mid 70's today with light smokey skies.


----------



## OzarkJim

> Welcome to HUMP day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taste of fall weather visiting Phoenix today?
> Morning low was 73° with 78% RH, with a few light clouds.
> Forecast high is only 94° today. Probability for rain has dropped to 1%, something not seen since monsoon season started.
> 
> Prefect weather to be outside spray painting equipment, if it wasn t laundry day….
> Instead; fed the dogs, ate extra McD s biscuit sandwich son ordered to get over delivery minimum, and feel a nap attack is approaching.
> 
> More pictures from yesterdays rust haul?
> Here is 1996 3HP 1PH Unisaw that is best of lot after removing the Biesemeyer fence, overarm guard, and waterlogged OSB extension table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than surface rust on top and Arizona outdoor paint fade; height/tilt wheels work and seems to be OK. PO explained this saw was pushed outside a year ago to make room for large SCMI sliding TS. Based on rust and paint fade, thinking it was outside much longer.
> 
> Here is other Unisaw, a 3HP 3PH version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial number plate is missing, so can only guess on vintage. Based on miter slots, and floor plan; had to be made prior to 1951; when dust pan in bottom was deleted. Handwheel spinner knob is replacement from later 70 s vintage, as is dust door found stuffed inside with magnetic starter.
> 
> Staring at these pictures just sent a shiver down my spine, as I realize how much work it will take to put these two back into service. Does not matter. They were stashed into the storage shed last night as work for another date.
> 
> Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


That looks like serious projects. But I can understand the love for all things machine!! I have seen more than my fair share of folks take a car that wasn't much more than a frame and rebuild it to showroom. Best of luck with your endeavors!! Be sure to post the finished products.


----------



## BurlyBob

I accomplished absolutely noting today. Just one of those lazy sit around and do nothing sort of days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I accomplished absolutely noting today. Just one of those lazy sit around and do nothing sort of days. - BurlyBob


 Not me!

Spent yesterday afternoon tearing down the fire roasted parts donor Unisaw yesterday. Motor was molten mess. Windings on exposed end were fused and shorted. The burnt electrical smell was worst part. All of the cast iron protected inside cabinet has only mild rust. Even the height and tilt shafts are in decent shape with only minor rust pitting, and not bent/damaged. The cast iron plinth is little crusty, but should clean up for reuse. TBH - if cabinet had not been badly desecrated for an upgraded modern motor, the TS would be 100% salvageable. :-(

Fry Day Weather?

Morning low was 73°, and is now sunny 96° with 25% RH in Phoenix east valley on this glorious Friday.
Occasional breeze started at 11am, and it was still only 90°. Really beautiful fall morning!

Normally would enjoy the breeze, but it was annoying as today was painting day. Started at 7am, as I moved everything into *********************************** outdoor paint booth the night before. 

First Coat: 2K Epoxy Sealer









Second Coat: Delta Gray urethane alkyd enamel









Had so much stuff to paint, ran out of places to put everything on 3 tables, and had to make more room.

Also moved TS extensions inside as only one side was painted, and sprayed a few straggler items in white that I missed last time.  Sorry, no pictures of second color work.

Hopefully, I haven't missed anything, and everything for both Unisaw have been painted finally. Should be able to start assembly Sunday after enamel has hardened enough to be banged around. Be nice to recover some shop space. Tired of have every flat surface, covered in TS machine parts. Besides the pieces shown, my TS workstation is covered in most of the interior cast iron parts already painted.

Been up on my feet working for over 6 hours today. So happy with today's progress, grabbed my special frosted mug out of freezer, and poured me a cold beer. Should be a even bigger klutz in short time….

May your day be as productive as mine!


----------



## bandit571

77 partly sunny degrees, right now…


----------



## OzarkJim

Dry and getting warmer here again. No rain in forecast and upper 90s most of next week. Have to stick around next week for internet installation. Week after that is scheduled for side by side riding up in the mountains.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

It's looks like I'm the grand prize winner hitting 14,000 post, as no one else seemed to want it…Oh well….!!!

Not much going on here at my casa, or around my neck of the woods.

The weather: The low was 60, going up to 87 for the high. It's 81 now, with bright sunshine, and no rain.

Supposed to in the 90s this next week and no rain forecasted for the next 8-10 days. Leaves are falling.


----------



## bandit571

78 mostly sunny degrees outside….trying to reach 80?

Ran a trim saw, this morning..









Making parts for a drawer box…


----------



## OzarkJim

> 78 mostly sunny degrees outside….trying to reach 80?
> 
> Ran a trim saw, this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making parts for a drawer box…
> 
> - bandit571


How many amps does that thing draw Bandit? LOL


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies and low 70's here.

I'm having a tough time figuring out how to install this tail vise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And annuter wunnerful, wunnerful sunny day here in WW temps hitting 68° F and partly cloudy. 75° F and partly cloudy tomorrow.

Congrats Rick on the grand prize post )


----------



## BurlyBob

It's starting to cloud over like we might get a shower. That would be nice. Tomorrow we're pulling the window AC units for the winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Raining here now. Just a light shower that will be over in an hour. Just enough water on the ground to make it muggy when it heats up later. I'm ready for fall and winter.


----------



## bandit571

75 bright and mostly clear degrees, outside….Have a Road Trip, later today….Taking the GrandBRAT back home..


----------



## BurlyBob

We're also getting a light shower, like Bill this will probably end in an hour or so. At least is scrubbing the smoke out of the sky. Tomorrow is suppose to be sunny and 75.

Still struggling with the tail vise. I don't know what to do next. I keep reading the instructions looking ant the plans and still can't figure out my next move. I'll take any advice!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear Blue skies, 96° & 17% RH outside.
Morning low was a delightful 67°. ))

Forecast high is 101° this afternoon. 
With cooler morning, and UV index peaking at 5/10; can feel Fall weather teasing the zoo; even though still have triple digit high temps.

Started working in shop by 7am with door open. Nice change to enjoy the fresh morning air. Hoping to get 1954 Unisaw assembled today, but may have get slowed down working on mobile base first. Don't want to scratch up the paint job. 
My taco lunch break is over, time to get back to work.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

I made it thru to the other side. 

They are hooking up fiberoptic internet to the house today too. Guess we will be all modern out here in the sticks LOL. 

Went to the trouble of running Cat 6 from the house to the shop just to be certain that we have a good signal all the way.


----------



## BurlyBob

Blue skies here and only up to 75.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Good Day?

Sunny, 91° with 38% RH at lunch time.
Heading for high of 96°. Over night low as balmy 79°. 

Had a brief rain sprinkle last night that only jacked up humidity, with zero accumulation.  

Brief taste of fall weather has passed. 
Weather is back to normal for end of monsoon season: high 90's to low 100's with 10-30% chance of rain everyday.
Will be October before Zoo sees pleasant fall weather again.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

We are hot and dry here most of this week. I mowed the dust yesterday LOL. 

Small chance of rain this weekend maybe and cooler next week.


----------



## bandit571

Bright, mostly SUNNY 81 degrees outside, at the moment....Road Trip most of the morning....getting caught up, now.

Might try to install the last of the handles in the Kitchen..later.....Jig makes drilling the holes easy...except for me lower back...and, NO, I am NOT getting down on me knees....I'd never get back up...

Pay Day tomorrow..YEAH!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Man, what's going on with LJ? I don't like the new look at all.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. I haven't posted in a few days, nor have I gotten any notices that anyone gas been posting. Now I see why. The (mobile) site has a brand new skin.

The weather is the same around here. Lows in the 70's and highs around 90. Dew points around 70° and chance of rain every day, though it looks like a dry spell for the next few days.

Finally started working on the shop. The first thing was taking EVERYTHING out so they could refinish the floor. Seems they put in too much retarded to slow the cure rate. It's much better now. I hung my led lights and air cleaner. And I got the tablesaw put together. The mini split gets installed next week. I can't wait.

Stay safe and and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey Don, I understand you feelings about the new system. I was the same a couple of days ago. I've decided to give it a go and try to get use to the new system. Maybe I'll warm up to it after a while. Like right now I've this crazy wavy red line under the entire text. What's that mean? I got no idea. It's going to take some getting use to. I don't deal well with change sort sounds like we're in the same boat.


----------



## Cricket

BurlyBob said:


> Hey Don, I understand you feelings about the new system. I was the same a couple of days ago. I've decided to give it a go and try to get use to the new system. Maybe I'll warm up to it after a while. Like right now I've this crazy wavy red line under the entire text. What's that mean? I got no idea. It's going to take some getting use to. I don't deal well with change sort sounds like we're in the same boat.


That actually sounds like a built-in spell checker in your browser. (Chrome?)






Turn Chrome spell check on and off - Google Chrome Help


Spell check helps you review and correct your spelling on your devices. You can check for spelling errors on your computer when you enter text into input fields on the web. When spell check is turned



support.google.com


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Non-typical monsoon weather last 18 hours in Phoenix east valley? 
Mostly cloudy morning with high of only 90° today.

Currently cloudy, raining, 80° with 84% RH. 0.1" rain received so far this afternoon. 

Started clouding up last night, with 1/4" of rain at zoo. 
Phoenix metro valley rain total last 24 hours shows most of rain in far west and east suburbs,









Forecast shows continued moisture in area for next 24-36 hours? 🎉

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

I don't do Chrome only Duck duck go. Besides I wouldn't know how to turn off the spell checker and if I did I bet the wife would smack me up side my head for messing with the computer.


----------



## BurlyBob

But I can read a tape measure!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello gang. I finally made it over to the new site. Took me a minute to find yall.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Weather has turned cold and will be for the next few days. Cold as in 60 degrees. LOL

Man I'm just not sure about this new image. I liked the old image or Lumberjocks pages.

*Capt. Klutz*, Well here is the story on my saw problems. I had a hard time trying to find a capacitor that would work. My BIL who happens to know a few things about electricity found one for me for about $20. It had a MFD range of 450 to 550, it didn't work. So I finally sent away for one through Amazon. It took about a month to get here from China and it got here today. I put it on the motor and it didn't work. So now the motor is going to the Electric motor shop to get looked at on Monday.
Crap oh dear! It's either that or buy a new motor for around $600, Gulp!

Stay safe my friends,

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

52 clear degrees outside, and dark. Continued dark until morning...chance of Frost tonight...Boss had to bring her "Outside" plants into the house....Welcome to the Jungle sounding in the background...


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I stumble upon a thingy here that's pretty much like the old forum page. Ya got to hit that NEW button in the top right hand corner near your picture. the you find the brown bar down the page a ways and tap on popular. That brings to a page like the old forum page. I think that's where I'm going to keep doing instead of hunting all over the countryside here. Hope this helps you.


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I was wrong the popular heading is just down below the brown bar. My Bad.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to FALL!
Fall equinox has arrived. It's officially fall season. Now where is my cool weather? 🥶

Mostly cloudy day in Phoenix today, except for dose of sunshine mid-afternoon.
Low as 80°, high was 99°, with a lot of humidity.
Rainfall total last 48 hours at Klutz zoo due Mexico TS moisture was just over 1/2". 

Currently 85° with 60% RH, which feels like 90°.
Ten day forecast shows we dry out, and hit triple digit highs again over weekend.
sigh....


----------



## BurlyBob

High of 75 today and blue skies here today. Hpoing to make some good progress on the bench. Off to get a job done for the wife.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, 90° with 52% RH. Too muggy for me....

Forecast high is 96° with slight chance of afternoon/evening rain.

Klutz Zoo Drama:
Daughter flew into town from NY a couple days ago. Today is family day as she tries to visit everyone she misses, then we take her back to airport for return trip in a few hours. 
Puts a wrench in any plans I had.  

@BurlyBob and rest of weather nuts: Think I found a quasi replacement for pulse page, at least the my watched thread portion?
Go to your profile icon, and click on Following. 
Takes you to this link: https://www.lumberjocks.com/watched/threads

The headers have links to quickly access your own threads, and it even differentiates between threads you follow and participate.
Bookmarked this link as my start page for new the LJ site. If nothing is highlighted meaning it is new, press NEW button looking for anything interesting; or walk away when no time for BS.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Well it's been a long cool raining summer. Flooding and mud slides here and there. Today it is raining, 39 degrees






















and light snow on the mountain tops.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and 60s in WW.

"
@BurlyBob and rest of weather nuts: Think I found a quasi replacement for pulse page, at least the my watched thread portion?
Go to your profile icon, and click on Following.
Takes you to this link: https://www.lumberjocks.com/watched/threads "

Thanks CaptK, probably the best substitute for the emails that took us to the first new post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 99 two days ago, but that was the last day of summer. Yesterday and today it has struggled to reach 70. Today may not have reached it. I was tempted to put on a sweatshirt.


----------



## robscastle

dawsonbob said:


> Firewood Mike: if you happen to be on a Mac, option-shift-8 will give you the degree symbol.
> 
> Rick, congratulations on getting back in the shop. Baby steps, buddy, baby steps.





Dustmite said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Here we go with part 2 of the weather reports…..It is 22 out now, and the low will be 16 and expected to be cold for the next few days and nights….It will get down into the twenties for highs, and in the teens for lows…..Everyone stay warm and toasty as possible…..If you live in non cold country, stay cool as you can…..!!! And let us know what's happening in your neck of the woods as far as the weather goes…!!!


Northern Rivers NSW around Ant Mans farm


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Had a sprinkle just after dinner last night. Small monsoon shower gave some east valley areas over 1/4", but heavy stuff just missed the zoo.

Morning low was strange today? Started off at 78° with 68% RH, then cooled down to 71° as sun rose and burned off some moisture.

Have 88° with 45% RH mid-morning.
Forecast high is 100°


@Firewood Seems you may be getting a "welcome to new home" present from Mother Nature. How is new home for hurricane protection? 
Do you know your evacuation zone?








Hope you stay safe!


----------



## bandit571

63 mostly cloudy degrees outside...no rain, yet. 
One Yard sale was raided, this morning....not much going on..


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 79° after a high of 88. No rain since we got our gutters installed. But that's about to change. Ian is ramping up and and they're starting to hint at cat4. When there us an evacuation, I hear most people come here to wait it out. Stay tuned.

Spent the day putting up a 4x8 foot "basement". Since we don't have one anymore, I put up a hanging rack for a bunch of tubs, etc. It cleaned up a bunch of space in the garage, but there's still more cleanup needed.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. My thermometer has been stuck on 75 for a few weeks so I have no idea what the temp is outside. I'm guessing around 58 this morning. Going to a high of 82 or so. Dry. 
A friend of mine who was also a member here but not active for a few years, was killed at his sawmill a few days ago. It seems he was using his tractor and loader to move a log and some kind of accident happened. He was from Georgia and his name here was WDHLT15 if any of you remember him. He was a guru of identifying types of wood and trees. Very sad.


----------



## northwoodsman

It was already 80° by 8:30 a.m. this morning, tomorrow at 8:30 a.m. we should see temps in the 50's finally.


----------



## bandit571

62 overcast degrees outside...bit of a breeze, too...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In the 80s for the next 3 days, then showers and 70s. WW had the driest summer on record with .5" after a cool wet spring that delayed all the plants.


----------



## OzarkJim

I'm not certain but I think we are in the same boat without water. I have never seen it this dry, not even close.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clear, sunny, 101° with 11% RH. 
Morning low was 72°, but it is supposed to go back to towards 80° due triple digit day time temps.
At least humidity is back to normal range for SW desert.
Expecting SSDD for next 4 days.....


----------



## OzarkJim

CaptainKlutz said:


> Clear, sunny, 101° with 11% RH.
> Morning low was 72°, but it is supposed to go back to towards 80° due triple digit day time temps.
> At least humidity is back to normal range for SW desert.
> Expecting SSDD for next 4 days.....


101F even now?? YUCK, I would move!!! oh wait I did LOL


----------



## CaptainKlutz

OzarkJim said:


> 101F even now?? YUCK, I would move!!! oh wait I did LOL


 
Thankfully, Fall is time of year triple digits only stick around a few hours in afternoon. 
The part I HATE of AZ summer weather is overnight low temps. When low is in 70's and humidity is low, the first 3-4 hours of day are very pleasant outside even with hot day.
But when starting temp is the same 80° as average person's skin temp, and you sweat instantly going outside; it is less fun.

When lows drop to 60's in Oct, even if high is in the 90's; all but the middle of afternoon is nice. 
Will not need to use my shop refrigerator dolly in a few weeks.


----------



## OzarkJim

CaptainKlutz said:


> Thankfully, Fall is time of year triple digits only stick around a few hours in afternoon.
> The part I HATE of AZ summer weather is overnight low temps. When low is in 70's and humidity is low, the first 3-4 hours of day are very pleasant outside even with hot day.
> But when starting temp is the same 80° as average person's skin temp, and you sweat instantly going outside; it is less fun.
> 
> When lows drop to 60's in Oct, even if high is in the 90's; all but the middle of afternoon is nice.
> Will not need to use my shop refrigerator dolly in a few weeks.


Just ribbing you a little. I recall someone saying "God made the winter so we will appreciate the spring". Living for the two years I did in the desert made me REALLY appreciate getting back to Arkansas!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's been raining all night and into this morning. Temp is around 53 but should make a rebound later this week. The leaves are falling like a prom dress. I hate this time of year because I know what's next, snow!

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

56 mostly sunny, BREEZY degrees outside...MIGHT get up into the mid 60s, today....methinks autumn has arrived...chance of scattered showers late, today?


----------



## BurlyBob

85 here today. Two more days in the 80's then it drops into the 60's.

I'm hoping to make some good progress on the bench this week as I have no interruptions planned.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 86 and sunny this morning. Today is DMV day as we wait our turn to change address on license, registration, voter ID, .... NOW SERVING #98....

Ian is now a Cat1 heading to Cat4. Final destination stoll to be determined, but we are far enough inland that we should be OK. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Welcome to Monday!!!!










Sunny, 97° & 23% RH in Phoenix east valley about an hour before lunchtime.
Healthy breeze started blowing about 9:30am. Good thing I finished my outdoor spray painting by 9am today. 

Morning low as 78°, which lasted about 5 minutes once sun came up.
Heading for high of 102° today.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Gary

Firewood said:


> Good morning all. It's 86 and sunny this morning. Today is DMV day as we wait our turn to change address on license, registration, voter ID, .... NOW SERVING #98....
> 
> Ian is now a Cat1 heading to Cat4. Final destination stoll to be determined, but we are far enough inland that we should be OK. Stay tuned.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone


Is this your first Florida Hurricane?
If so:
Gas up—Fill your vehicles now.
Flashlights and batteries.
Make sure none of the oaks near your home have dead branches.
Have a way to cook w/o electricity.
If you’re on septic, have a tub-full of water for flushing.
The best guess today is Marion County will get about 8” rain and winds about 60+ MPH.

When there’s lots of quick rain like this, Water Oaks pop out of the ground and fall over a week after the storm is gone.

My youngest is evacuating the Tampa area and bringing her daughter and the horses to our farm in NW Marion.

Stay safe.


----------



## Firewood

*Gary -* Thanks for the advice. Yes, this will be our first hurricane. I got gas the other day and since the price was down a bit, I topped off again this morning. Our neighbor said some stations are already out of gas. We've been renting here in OTOW since Dec and just moved into our new home 3 weeks ago. The rental was a villa in Friendship Colony, the oldest community here, and the streets are lined with fully mature live oaks. In our neighborhood where MANY homes are under construction and there are over-filled dumpsters everywhere, I'm more concerned with flying construction debris than I am with trees. All-in-all, I think we're pretty well set. Check with me on Friday and I'll let you know for sure. 😆

As it stands, this is one of the widest prediction cones I've seen, mainly because the different models can't come to a consensus yet. Regardless of what track it takes, I'm pretty sure my new gutters will finally get tested. LOL.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Today could be the one of the last day's in the 80's. It's likely to hit the upper 80's today and the lower 80's tomorrow.

I'm done with the tail vise slots. I'm going to disassemble the whole thing so I can flip the top over to finish the tenons for the end caps. I'm hoping to start getting the final assembly underway in the next several days.


----------



## bandit571

54 degrees...had a rain shower go by here a little bit ago...Gulley-Washer, actually...with Pea sized hail..








Lots of it. All melted off, now..


----------



## rwe2156

Firewood said:


> *Gary -* Thanks for the advice. Yes, this will be our first hurricane. I got gas the other day and since the price was down a bit, I topped off again this morning. Our neighbor said some stations are already out of gas. We've been renting here in OTOW since Dec and just moved into our new home 3 weeks ago. The rental was a villa in Friendship Colony, the oldest community here, and the streets are lined with fully mature live oaks. In our neighborhood where MANY homes are under construction and there are over-filled dumpsters everywhere, I'm more concerned with flying construction debris than I am with trees. All-in-all, I think we're pretty well set. Check with me on Friday and I'll let you know for sure. 😆
> 
> As it stands, this is one of the widest prediction cones I've seen, mainly because the different models can't come to a consensus yet. Regardless of what track it takes, I'm pretty sure my new gutters will finally get tested. LOL.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone


I’ve lived in FL all my life. Been thru a few hurricanes. They are a time of high stress. Focus on what’s important, check on neighbors and others in need.

Plan on being without power. If you don’t have a generator, you should get one. If you have a well, you can power the pump with a generator. If you can’t do that you need to fill several large drums and your bathtubs with water. Use buckets to flush toilets. Refrigerators and freezers can be consolidated. 

An all electric house also means no stove and no hot water. 

If you have a septic tank with a sump pump, be aware it will fill up. Males can pee outside. “If it’s yellow let it mellow, if it’s brown send it down”.

Cell phones will go out, communications will be cut. An old fashioned battery powered radio is a good way to stay up to date with local news but I caution you to realize they seem to make things worse for some people.

I've downloaded several books on my Kindle and several Sunday NYT crossword puzzles........just in case.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, windy, 94° & 25% RH in Phoenix mid-morning.
Heading for high of 100°.
Overnight low was balmy 80°, but it did drop to 76° as sun evaporated some moisture after 30min of sunshine

Today may be last triple digit day till next year? 🤞 Supposed to cool down into lower 90's tomorrow, approaching normal Oct weather.
Normal for October is 85-90° days, with ~65° nights. Be a nice change to be cold again in early morning.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

We actually had a pretty decent day. Mostly sunny and just a couple shower and 51 degrees.


----------



## MadMark

We're down in Florida between Sarasota and Ft Myers in North Port waiting on the hurricane. We've got the plywood up and are hunkered down ready to be "ridin' the storm out" as the lyric goes. Watching the baro fall, hopefully it'll pass before the sun comes up.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good morning gang, It's 48 and cloudy and the rain has finally stopped. The temp should warm up to around 55 today and warmer as we go deeper into the week. 

*Firewood Mike*, I hope you fair well with Ian. Good Luck.

*Capt. Klutz*, I finally got my Table saw motor repaired. It looks like it was a combination of things. I replaced the capacitor twice and had no luck then I took it to a motor repair shop. He explained that the motor was packed with saw dust which (he thinks) in turn caused the points inside to fuse together which in turn caused the capacitor to fail. He cleaned up the points and the saw dust. He also found the bearings to be a little worn. I guess they would be after 20 years. The new capacitor I put on is down to around 500 MFD now which is on the low end of the MFD's now. He said it could build back up but he doubts it. I haven't tried it yet nor have reinstalled it into my saw yet. I'm on another project for a few minutes and will attempt the reinstall soon. BTW, the motor repair cost me $95.00. Thanks for everything Klutz, I do appreciate it.

Stay safe and healthy my friends,

Catch U Later.


----------



## Gary

It’s pretty quiet here in Sebastian at this time.
There’s already some flooding on US 1 in town.
I saw Sanibel already has about 3-1/2’ of inundation.
😟


----------



## Cricket

I have been watching the news. My heart is breaking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cloudy and 61 in WW with .03”.

That motor full of sawdust reminds me of a motor in a steel plant. It was mounted with the zerk on the bearing so that it was greased every shift when the machine was greased. It failed and burned up because it was packed full of grease and the fan could not blow air through to cool it. A 20,000-square-foot cabinet had a motor starter packed so tight with sawdust the contacts could not move to start the motor. It happens.

I hope Ivan doesn't do too much damage!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow.
Was woke from a nap by thunder a few minutes ago. Freak monsoon thunderstorm appeared out of nowhere.
Have sun shine, haboob dust, and heavy rain failing at same time. Rare that a storm moves that fast, or is this compact. Too bad it makes for a muddy mess on everything.
Raining hard outside now. Rain gauge shows 1.7 in/hour delivery rate, but is dropping to 1/2 in/hour as storm passes.
Am on edge of the storm. A weather station 1/2 mile away in middle is showing 2.8 in/hour delivery in center. with 0.6" on ground so far, and it's still raining.
Was 100° before storm started, Now it's 75° during the rain shower.
Update: rain monitor shows the cell is lingering over the Klutz zoo? Have 0.55" so far and it's still raining. Let's go MS Nature - bring on that biblical flooding! 

Monsoon's: the best part of Arizona summer! 

@artsyfartsy Glad you figure out motor mystery.
With age of that motor, I would have cracked it open, cleaned the dust and changed the bearings; blaming the start cap failure on the dust. Would have spent $25-$35 on parts and an 20min in labor once the motor was on bench; plus a 40 min round trip downtown to get parts. So I say you paid a fair price. 

+1 Keeping the Florida Jocks in my prayers...


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's currently 63°, which is cooler than we've had for a long time. I'm guessing everyone's seen or heard about the worst of Ian, so I'll just keep it local. All we've had here is some rain and gusty winds around 30 mph. Winds may pick up some tonight. I heard at least one roof on a new home build collapsed. Most likely one where trusses were put up but no sheathing yet.

*AG* - Nice pic. I don't think we need to worry about seeing one of those down here.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Rain has stopped, storm hung around longer than forecast. Klutz Zoo received just over 1" in 40 minutes of rain this afternoon. 
Yard was flooded. Green spaces (also called parks at end of street) are flooded with 2-3ft of water. Storm was very small and localized in SE metro valley. 
Had to make this rainfall picture really small to keep my location private.......


----------



## bandit571

49 mostly cloudy degrees outside...expected low to be around 42...with continued Dark until morning...


----------



## Gary

TopamaxSurvivor said:


> Cloudy and 61 in WW with .03”.
> …


Ivan was 2004; I’m sure you meant:


“TopomaxSurvivor” said:


> I hope Ian doesn't do too much damage!


My guess is Ian’s damage will exceed $100 Billion and probably be closer to $250 Billion.
The SW Florida inundation is phenomenal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gary, Definitely a typo.

Mike, Good to hear you are in a low-level area.


----------



## OzarkJim

Just got back from a week riding the mountain trails. Looks bad down in Florida. Thoughts and prayers for those folks. I went thru Hurricane Andrew when it hit Louisiana so I know how bad those storms can be.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy Fryday!

Morning low was pleasant 69°. 
High as 99° with 10% RH, but it has already dropped to 95° at 4pm as Fall as arrived in SW desert!

Learned that I had irrigation leak on side yard last week. Right underneath my painting table of all the places? 
Had stopped painting and heard a bubbling water sound, and 20min later was standing in a puddle.
Was forced to wait for ground to dry out a little before digging it up, due the 1" down pour the other day. 
Was another case of soft polyethylene pipe that had split open on side, were the installers kinked the tube during installation 18 years ago. That is 2nd irrigation leak this summer. Irrigation leaks appear in three's in Klutz Zoo, won't be long before another leaker appears. sigh...

Be Happy, healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Last day of September....53, mostly cloudy and DARK outside...with continued DARK until Morning. 

Might get a bit of rain, Sunday?


----------



## BurlyBob

A beautiful day here. Blue skies and 72. I'm make very slow progress on the bench. I should start putting the base together tomorrow. There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 72° after a high in the low 80's. I truly feel for all those impacted by the hurricane. We were very fortunate and had no damage that I've heard about. Even the collapsed roof I mentioned was misinformation. Now that it's moved on, it helped usher in the fall-like weather we're having.

Today we went to Octoberfest at the Equestrian Center. It was an indoor event, so we didn't get to enjoy the nice weather. The festival was a bit of a disappointment. Beer was ok, but the food sucked. They need to head north and take some notes from Germanfest in Milwaukee.

*CaptK* - We already had a cut hose on one of our drip lines. Luckily, it was prior to us taking on the water bill. Maybe you can count that as your 3rd leak via proxy?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

Mike, sure glad you missed out on Ian.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Record heat in WW for the next week and still dry. 
Mike, I'm glad Ian missed you too. Lots of homes missing in the b4 and after photos. 😢😢


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Mostly sunny, breezy, 84° & 48% RH in Phoenix mid morning.
Morning low was to warm for October at 73°. 
Forecast high is 94°. 

Some moisture is moving into area, with 10-20% probability of rain posted. Seems like monsoon season is lingering. 
Bad part of this moisture and clouds at night, is overnight low does not cool down as it should. Looks like next days will be warmer and wetter than normal.  

Expecting SSDD weather for next week. sigh.....

@Firewood Thanks for offering to share irrigation misery.  Also glad to hear the your new home in Florida was spared major issues from IAN

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Turned on heater to take the edge off this morning. Fall is in the air here in the Ozarks! 

But still no rain!!!


----------



## MSquared

Yep, it's here now too. Although, I'm a die hard and don't claim Fall until the leaves cover my feet!


----------



## bandit571

60 partly cloudy degrees outside, with a decent breeze....leaves have started to turn, around here..


----------



## OzarkJim

We have some leaves falling here in part because the trees are stressed from lack of water. I don't think the acorns are supposed to fall off of the trees while they are still green are they??


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark, 87° & 23% RH in Phoenix.

Had a busy weekend, assembling two Unisaw.

First a 1954 model:













Just needs switch box, switch mounting bracket, and fence clean up/mount.

Then a 1972 model:







They are both same color, but lighting makes them look different? 
Not as far along with the '72. Need to clean top, make dust block plate for inside of dust door, and add electrical/fence like the other one.

Am exhausted. Been on my feet too long. Feel like I could sleep till Tuesday.  

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

I hope/ think I may have been able to get on this lousy format. I've been trying ever since they swapped it over. Kept saying I wasn't who I said I was. Would not accept any of my info......or that the i.d. and password belonged to someone else. Biggest bunch of crap, as I've been on here 13+ years with the same info. I have no idea if this post will go through or not.....all I can do is try. If it does I'll post more later.


----------



## OzarkJim

Dustmite said:


> Morning gang,
> 
> I hope/ think I may have been able to get on this lousy format. I've been trying ever since they swapped it over. Kept saying I wasn't who I said I was. Would not accept any of my info......or that the i.d. and password belonged to someone else. Biggest bunch of crap, as I've been on here 13+ years with the same info. I have no idea if this post will go through or not.....all I can do is try. If it does I'll post more later.


You made it Rick!! Glad to see ya posting!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning Jim,
Yea... I made it with the help of my wife, who is a lot more knowledgeable on these things than I am. I
ve been trying for a week, and she did it in 12 minutes...I just hope I can figure out how to get around on this lousy setup. I do not like the new program they set up. But....maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## bandit571

62 clear and sunny degrees outside...and a bit of a breeze...

Resisting the urge to head for the shop...that "Monday" thing...


----------



## CommonJoe

CaptainKlutz said:


> Dark, 87° & 23% RH in Phoenix.
> 
> Had a busy weekend, assembling two Unisaw.
> 
> First a 1954 model:
> View attachment 3854890
> View attachment 3854891
> 
> Just needs switch box, switch mounting bracket, and fence clean up/mount.
> 
> Then a 1972 model:
> View attachment 3854892
> 
> They are both same color, but lighting makes them look different?
> Not as far along with the '72. Need to clean top, make dust block plate for inside of dust door, and add electrical/fence like the other one.
> 
> Am exhausted. Been on my feet too long. Feel like I could sleep till Tuesday.
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like they're coming right along.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark, 78° & 38% RH at 10pm.... 

Wild afternoon in SW desert. Running errands late afternoon, and become coated in boob dust (don't go there), when a haboob rolled across the valley.
Here I am getting ready to drive into a dust storm.......









Wind was blowing 40-50mph, as palm trees were bending in the breeze.









Temperature dropped from 102° high to 81° by time I got home at 6pm.

When I got near home was greeted by half moon poking out from behind a cloud, as sun was starting to set. 










Wild weather dropped near zero rain in the east valley where I was traveling, but it rained in north and NW corner of metro area near GrumpyMike. 









Speaking of @Grumpymike, did he make the conversion to new LumberJocks?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## artsyfartsy

I haven't seen anything from Grumpymike in a while.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
It was another cool start to today's weather, with lots of sun and no clabber. The wind is non-existent, as not a leaf is moving. It was 44 for the low, and it's now 66, moving up to 78. 

No rain around here in forever, and none is expected for at least another 8-10 days. It's dryer than an old bleached-out bone..Leaves are dropping fast due to no moisture.

I think (I hope) that I may have kinda figured out how to get around on this new website format (?). A couple of things figured out, but not much. I'm working on it with a little help. 

Like I said before, they did not recognize me as a member,so I had to use my nickname, then figured out to go to login/ join, and hit "reset". That got me on. At least I can post.

Will have to figure out how to post pictures, etc. Just keep after it. I may get it all straight...........someday..!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

The new site reminds me of when Walmart deicides to "remodel" a store LOL.......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Weather sure has turned nice here. It was 36 deg driving to work this morning. That makes me happy. Now I have a big cabinet project I need to get done before it gets too cold. I need some more warm days, but not hot days. I went fishing last weekend which caused me to miss out on the task force deployment to Florida. My friends are down in Fort Myer doing what they can to help.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, Sunny and no Clabber that I can see. Temp should reach in the mid 70's today. 

As you can see, I picked up another plane yesterday at an estate sale. I couldn't help myself. I swore off collecting but this happened to catch my eye because it was different. The pat. date on it is 1915. It's a Sargent 714. I'm gonna have a plane sale soon and this could be in the mix as soon as I find out it's value. What do you think Burly Bob?
























I've been helping my son fix his house up lately. What a mess! There is a lot to do there. But, he has a new girlfriend that's helping him with his life and that is good so I can help too.

Well, that's about all I have today, stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later


----------



## BurlyBob

You sure got me Don. But I bet it's far more than the $5 you haggled the guy down to.

Managed to get my buddy's roof lined out. I told him I didn't know a thing about roof structure construction. We came up with something and he's happy with so that's all that matters. Guess i might get a call to come out and help him again one of these days.

Now it's my time to in my shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, You can search for completed sales on eBay.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Strange start to day in Phoenix? Strong 5-10mph breeze blowing, clear skies, with low as current temp of 73° with 45% RH?
Radar shows line of showers/moisture blowing NW from gulf of California in SW arizona?
Expecting a high of 91° with partly cloudy skies and 30+% RH. The wind direction, and RH usually means a good chance for stray rain shower.  

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Nice temps here in North Arkansas for next several days. There is a hint of possible rain in the forecast about 8 days from now FINALLY!!!


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cool so far today with Clabbered sky's. It's currently 58 with calm winds, should make into the mid 70's today. Rain coming in tonight with cool fall temps for the rest of the week.

Burly Bob, how did you guess I only paid $5 for the plane? WW Bob, good thinking. I'll look at e-bay for a good price.

I went back to the scene of the crime (estate sale) again yesterday, and bought a "new" soldering gun still in the box for $2. The guy has a stack of red oak for sale and no one has grabbed it yet. It's tempting but, you have to literally dig it out of a stack of crap that's on top of it. The nice this is it has been stored in the garage for years. I'm not sure I want to go back and get it.

Well, that's it my friends. Stay safe and healthy.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

65 mostly cloudy degrees outside...going to go and hide out in the shop after Lunch has settled....


----------



## MSquared

Finally nice here! 68, sunny and calm We were drenched for a while there, but just shy of busting the drought. Speaking of busting things, can you say Aaron Judge ?!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Don, I just figured that you would be a real horse trading haggler and pulled a number out of the air for a laugh.

Another warm sunny day here. I've got a full day planned for the shop.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,
I was planning to post sooner, but had to make a run to Missouri for about an hour to pick up something important. 
Actually, there is nothing new to tell around my neck of the woods. Still dryer than a bleached out bone. No rain in sight for a while.
It was 52 for the low, which is a little warmer than it has been. It's 78 now going up not much more to 81. Plenty of sun, and no clabber lingering about.
Leaves still falling at a rapid pace, as it's so dry they wither and die, and the slightest breeze scatters them about. Soon the trees will be bare, and devoid of leaves. There goes the shade..!!
Glad to hear someone is getting rain, as me and Jim from Bee Branch is null and void of moisture at the time. I have about 6 trees that have croaked, and has to be taken down. There goes the shade.😞😞


----------



## John Smith_inFL

flood waters are receding - piles of flood damaged household items are growing - blood sucking mosqitoes are swarming.
Other than that, it's a nice day in my neighborhood.


----------



## OzarkJim

John Smith_inFL said:


> flood waters are receding - piles of flood damaged household items are growing - blood sucking mosqitoes are swarming.
> Other than that, it's a nice day in my neighborhood.


Thoughts and prayers for you and your neighbors in Florida!!

I lived thru Andrew in New Iberia, La. Know what it is like!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 65° and dark. The weather since Ian blew through has been splendid. Temps in the upper 70's and low 80's, no rain and humidity is lower too. Looks to be the same for the next week.

They finished ally found my mini split and will get it installed next week.

I insulated the shop garage door today. It's not much different than what they would have done during the build, but sure was cheaper. 

t's about past my bedtime, so that's where I'm heading.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, It's cold this morning compared to yesterday. Brrrrrr! It's 42 now and the high won't even make it out of the 40's. Grrrr.

Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## bandit571

47 mostly cloudy degrees outside. Neither of the 2 Yard Sales sounded worth going to. May need to go out and buy a pack of small hinges....thinking I might need them this afternoon?








Once this gets cleaned up...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Overnight low was 70° & 53% RH. But it is already 80° @ 8am. Forecast high is 90° in Phoenix east valley today.
Will achieve 'normal' October weather this weekend, as forecast shows upper 60's lows and middle 80's for high temp, 
I.E. Perfect weather. 🤩 

Since this Klutz is a harbinger of doom, this only means one thing: 
Freezing temps 🥶will return to northern states, and snow birds will return to Arizona soon. 🤪

Going to run errands today, before visitors arrive and clog up the freeways. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like another blue bird day with temps in the 70's. Finally i'm going to start gluing up the base for the bench. If i get it put together I'll get a couple of photos posted.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's some proof of progress, little as it is. I keep getting interrupted. The same












is going to hold true for the next week.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Partly Cloudy, occasional breeze, 86° & 30% RH in Phoenix today.

Would be a nice day, if I didn't have another irrigation leak to fix today in blazing sunshine. Sigh. 

Had water running across the driveway yesterday, due a leak 2ft from driveway, out near sidewalk. Dug it up today, only to find the break was nearly 3 ft from where the water came out of the ground. Another case of installer insanity. The soft polyethylene hose is following a hard PVC supply line. They curved the soft pipe to match a 90° connection in hard pipe, kinked it in the process, creating weak spots on sides; that eventually crack open. Problem this time as tree root wrapped around the line. 
Now I have to visit homer depot for another $1.18 coupler. 
It's not the repair cost, that bothers me. I hate digging in AZ dirt. Too much rock hard caliche clay, underneath too many landscape rocks in the to top soil. Found 3 hunks of broken cinder block hiding 6in deep. I use a narrow trenching shovel, and it's still a PITA. Then I end up on hands & knees digging with garden trowel to clear near pipe. At least I could turn on water valve, to soften up the clay?

Hopefully that is last (3rd time is a charm?) irrigation line break this year? 🙏

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Knockonit

beats digging in 110 degree heat, seems like thats when my pool pump or equipment always had an issue. 
rj in az


----------



## OzarkJim

Mowing is now called crop dusting here........


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Knockonit said:


> beats digging in 110 degree heat, seems like thats when my pool pump or equipment always had an issue.


True!
SWMBO asked why I didn't start digging at 7am this morning? Reminded her that the temp at lunch time (80°) was cooler that overnight low a month ago.

Seems the 15% chance of rain is happening as sun begins to set? 
A few sprinkles, and thunderstorm near the klutz zoo. Only impact is temp drop to 80°, and higher humidity so far.....


----------



## Rick Dennington

🤬😣🌧⛈⛏🧹


----------



## bandit571

37 clear and way too cold degrees outside...with enough of a breeze to create Wind Chill....Almost time to go and Hibernate?


----------



## BurlyBob

Had to go to Boise yesterday for grandson's 2nd birthday. The little guy hardly knows what's going on. It was enjoyable playing with the boys, but man what a long day.

It's suppose to be mid 70's again and I'm hoping to get the base frame all glued up.


----------



## BurlyBob

I got Bruiser put together and tore the saw horse table down. Hopefully for the last time.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Marvelous weather in Phoenix today. 
Low was 67°, high is 90° with 23% RH, with occasional breeze too.

Spent the morning working outside in the shade, fabricating two switch mounting brackets for TS out 1/8" steel. Stopped work after media blasting, and spraying primer.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Outside the window, at the moment..Dark, continued Dark until Morning. 61 Partly cloudy degrees...had a FULL Moon last night..maybe again tonight?

Back to making sawdust, again...








Processing Ash for the next Project....








More to do, tomorrow...


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 74° and mostly cloudy following a high of 88° today. The humidity was up a bit. There's a chance of rain tomorrow and Thursday, then sunny for a few days.

Got the mini split installed the other day, so shop temp and humidity will be much more comfortable. I'm pretty sure I mentioned this already, but I don't see my post. Not sure if it's the new software here or just me not clicking the right buttons.

*Bbob* - the bench is looking great. What color are you going to paint it. LOL jk.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## OzarkJim

Rain!!!! We have RAIN!!!!! After about 2 months of drought. Finally we have RAIN!!!!! Yipppeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
It's been a few days since I've posted anything worthwhile to post about. But like Jim said..."We have rain". Not enough, but some is better than none. We've had a burn ban on for a while now.
Hopefully with this shower it will be lifted.....hopefully...!! But....at least the weeds and grass around my homestead slowed down from growing w/ the cooler weather.
I'm rather low on firewood, so I'm calling my firewood guy to get more...I hope he's not out by now. I need a bout a rick. I usually get it in about April or May.in time to dry out some. I'm late this year.
Also gonna have to call my tree service guy, as there are about 6 dead trees on my place. Big Oaks. I think some kind of oak blight got 'em. They are big, and one was struck by lightening (some years ago before we bought the place). Also gonna have to have some plastic tubing replaced on my outside mini-split that protects the wiring and drip thingy.....a furred varmint chewed chewed if all off. What a pisser.
The weather:The low was 57 with plenty of clabber, some needed rain, and now it's 63 with a high of heading to 78. I hate to see the rain end so soon, but I'm pleased with what we got...!!! 😊👍🌦💧☔☕☕


----------



## OzarkJim

More rain on the way I think Rick. Hang in there!!

We lost some trees last two years as well. Some because we were doing a LOT of backhoe work on the place and some from the stress of the droughts. I reaaaaallllllyyyyyy hate seeing trees die!!! Maybe next year will be better on the rain!! 

God gives us droughts so we will appreciate the rain!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

I think there may be some rain coming on Saturday according to the weather channel...I sure hope we get a ton. And like you, I also hate seeing trees die. Where I was born and raised we didn't have trees except where people planted them around their homes or farms. All we had some sandstorms..!!! When I moved to Memphis, I was so glad to see trees growing everywhere, and when I moved here to the Ozark mountains, there wee even more. I really like a lot of trees, but sometimes it's necessary to have to get rid of some old ones in order for new ones to grow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Little warmer today in Phoenix, but was nice morning with 64° low to start the day. 
Currently 90° with 25% RH, forecast to reach 93°.

Today's Klutz drama is happily provided by the city government. 
There is a crew of road workers driving around my corner house for last 2 days, and are now working on my street; filling cracks with molten asphalt. Hate the carp. Takes several weeks before the excess oil/tar dries up, and in meantime it gets all over my vehicles. 
This crew has been working my rather large subdivision for last month. It's a 3 pass process: first the blow out the dust/crud, next the put hot patch in the big cracks, third pass is molten tar sealer. The hot tar stinks as they have a melting pot on the trailer. The trailer mounted compressor and circulation pumps are noisy diesel motors, providing an annoying mechanical buzzing all day. The guy in back has a truck horn, and beeps tiwce every time the diver needs to pull forward. The beeping noise is worse than being invaded by a 1000 honking geese! The dogs are constantly excited and yip with every honk. They have been working the road in short sections, doing one side of street for few hundred feet, then the other side - but alternating down road; supposedly to reduce the carry over and dragging tar every where. The process makes them look like drunk monkeys wondering aimlessly. City hall reports that this is a 5 year maintenance cycle, and they have crews working all over the area. When they patch the main roads, traffic is blocked. But in subdivision, there are no signs, and end up driving on hot tar a few minutes after application. Will happy when they are gone.

@Dustmite Rick, Need to rethink your wood process? If you have 6 dead trees, why not call the firewood guy, and work out a deal, he takes down the trees for next years firewood, and brings you a rick or two in trade? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

44 cloudy degrees this morning...furnace is running...I am sitting here with a hoodie on, and a cat on my lap. Between her and this very sore finger....makes typing a bit rough...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Nice fall morning in Phoenix east valley. Have 63° & 58% just after sunrise. 
Some clouds to east blocked sunshine for 45min. Finally seeing morning light in trees.

Forecast has above average high of 95° today and tomorrow.
Also have 50% chance of rain predicted this weekend. 
Which means should finish some painting I have been avoiding. Time to get my arse off the PC, refresh my Chai tea, and go work in shop today. 
No rest for wicked.... 

@bandit571 Sorry to read about the finger. Praying for your speedy recovery.

@Firewood Congratulations on mini split install. Always nice to have a comfortable shop. 
It has cooled enough, it is time for me put my shop refrigerator dolly into storage for winter.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's incredibly warm here for this time of year. Will be 75+ today, unbelievable!

We spent a couple of days in Walla Walla, Wa. visiting an old friend from high school. He's in pretty tough shape. About 5 years ago his colon burst and a 2% chance of surviving. He's still the funny character he always was but can't really do much. I did a little drywall patch for him and spent most of the time just talking with him.


----------



## OzarkJim

It is fall here for sure. Our house is surrounded by large trees and has a metal roof. Sounds like a hail storm of acorns when the wind blows or the squirrels play!

Next week we have a couple nights forecast to be below freezing. I guess fall won't last long........


----------



## bandit571

59 Clear and sunny degrees outside....but..windier than Senator Foghorn Leghorn...15-20mph winds, out of the SW...yep, full of hot air....


----------



## BurlyBob

Made it to 78 today and I spent most of the day sanding the bench base and shelf boards. I had to correct a mistake on one of the shelf boards. Tomorrow I sand it, then varnish the base and shelf boards. I'm pretty sure I'm going to run out of varnish before I'm done. Good thing I'm going to Boise on Tuesday. I can stop in at woodcraft and the hardwood dealer.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Raining in Phoenix today. 😍

Woke to partly cloudy skies at sunrise. Managed to work about 90min with garage door open before rain started, and had to close door.
Have 70° & 90% RH right now as steady rain falls. 
Had a brief bit of thunder and lightning as it started to rain, but it is a quiet gentle storm mostly. About 0.1" on ground so far.
Forecast high is 81°, with random rain showers all day? 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's headed to the mid 70's today. Another day in the shop working on the bench.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow. Another thunderstorm cell over the Klutz zoo.
Raining hard right now. Rain gauge is measuring 2.5" per hour rate.
Over 1/2" received so far and it's supposed to rain off/on all day?
Bring on the biblical flooding!!! 

Update again: Have 68° & 85% RH. Rain has paused. Just over 1" received. 
Special weather alert on last storm had reports of 1/2" and 40mph wind, but we missed the exciting stuff at the zoo.
Another storm cell expected at dinner time. 

Went outside when rain stopped, and found flooding at the Zoo!!!








Yes, Rental property has a drainage issue. 
Anytime we get 1" of rain in short period; my postage sized lawn is a 2" deep lake and there is a 4-5" deep moat around both sides of the house. 
Even of we get 3in of rain in short period, it is about same. Takes 2-3 hours for moat to drain down stream.  

The next line of showers have arriving now. 🤘


----------



## BurlyBob

I succeeded getting all the bench shelf slats cut,sanded fitted and varnished. I'm done for the day. Tomorrow I do some cleaning out there.


----------



## OzarkJim

Keeping the fingers crossed that the forecast is correct and we get much needed rain!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Phoenix is wet and muggy. 
Over 1.5" of rain dropped on Zoo the last 24 hours.








Note: Yellow is ~1", Red is 2+", and Purple is 4+"

Morning low was 63°. It's 70° & 70% RH at lunch time as sun tries to burn off the clouds. Forecast high is 75.
There are still some thunderstorms in AZ, but wet weather has mostly moved east of Phoenix.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

We got some rain but nearly enough!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Another sunny warm day here, upper 70's and sunshine. Just going to do some clean up in the shop.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 85° and sunny. Humidity is 53%. The high today was 85. Even though it threatened, we haven't had any rain since Ian rolled through. Lots of folks still under water though.

I'm happy to say my shop needs a cleaning. I've managed to make some dust hanging my clamps. So far, I'm happy with the results. My clamps took up quite a bit more real estate in my old shop.

My shop is short a bandsaw and jointer to get it back where it was, but in the mean time, I can always run up to the woodshop if the need arises. Since I don't have any large pieces to build on my radar, and because I have access to larger machines when needed, I may opt for smaller tools when I get around to replacing them.

Well, I've rambled enough I think.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Knockonit

lol, how about mentioning what part of planet you are on so one does not have to go to profile and then be dissappointed it has no idea where you are, just asking for a slow one
rj in az


----------



## bandit571

In Bellefontaine, OH. Currently it is 57 cloudy degrees outside the window....and it is dark out there...with continued dark until morning...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Lovely MONDAY in Phoenix east valley: 79° & 36% RH at lunch time.
Morning low was 60°. First time I have felt 'cold' in many months. But still not cold enough for long paints yet!
Forecast high is 82°.

Remember when overnight lows were over 82°? 
Thankfully summer is over.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We started out the day at 38°. We had frost on the roof tops this morning. Brrr... It's now 58° after a high of 72° and humidity was 29%.

You know how when you have a shop and the layout just seems to work so well...

Well, I was trying to do that in my new shop, but it just didn't work out that way. So after a lot of shuffling things around, I think I have a new layout figured out. I need to build some cabinets and then I'll know for sure. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Dark, 66° & 50% RH in Phoenix at ~5am. 
Forecast shows 90° high today. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you gangsters,

Not much to tell on this end, except the weather. This past week we had some cold mornings (down in the high to low 20s, and highs in the 30s.)

Just a cold snap for a few days, and now warming back up for a while.This morning it was 41 for a low, and headed to around 83...so warming up nicely. Plenty of sun, and no clabber...!!!

Monday I got my mini-split fixed. Remember I told ya'll about a furry varment chewing all the insulation off my drain line and wiring. My heating and air guy got that fixed. Put new insulation all around the pies.

Had to put a new drain line on, as that sucker chewed the drain line plum back to where it goes through the wall into the unit in the sunroom. So...all taken care of, and back in business.

Still waiting to hear back on my tree service guys, and also my wood guy to bring me a bout a rick of wood. Both really busy this time of year, I guess. They will show up...they always do...!!


*Mike..*....Glad to hear you're getting the shop up and running. Sometimes getting the layout is frustrating, but keep moving things around like you said. It'll all work out. New cabinets sounds good.

I always enjoyed building cabinets and storage for my shop. You can never have enough of either one, if you have the room.

*BurlyBo*b.....Have you got to use that new bench yet? Don't put any scars on it, as the first ones make you want to cry....ha.ha...!! You'll get plenty on there before it's all said and done....!!

That's about all I have for now. My life has become purdy boring since I had to give up being in my shop, or being on the water chasing the elusive large and smallmouth bass. I just pound on this keyboard.


----------



## Phil32

We're at a rented beach house about 10 minutes from our home in Ventura, CA. It's exactly noon, temp: 68 degrees. The surfers are bobbing on the waves, waiting for a "good" one.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like a big change in the weather here. Rain for certain and maybe a little snow over the next few days. I'm pretty certain that the snow won't stay for very long.

I have been using my bench a little even though it's not finished. I still have to put the end caps on and the outside strips. however before I can get that done I have to learn half blind hounds tooth dovetails. Today I cut the second end cap and filled a small knot with epoxy. We'll see how that turns on in the morning.


----------



## Firewood

Today's weather was as close to perfect as you can get. Our high temp was 78° and sunny with humidity around 48%. The breeze was under 10 mph. 

We met some friends in downtown Ocala where they had an art fair. Lots of nice stuff for sale. Some not to my liking - but who am I to judge.

Woke up with sore throat this morning. Now I feel more cold-like symptoms creeping in. Yuk.

Well, time for some shut eye.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys. We had some very cold mornings this week, but now this weekend its up to 80. Highs in the 60s will be back this week. It looks a lot like fall around here. I've been busy restoring a 1959 Delta 8" jointer that I bought with some other tools. Gonna sell the other stuff to pay for the jointer and the helical head I ordered for it.
Then I will sell my Powermatic 6" jointer and should come out with a little extra money and an 8" jointer. Its not as pretty as my Powermatic, but will be much more capable.

I've had cold like symptoms for a few days with runny nose and congestion, but no cough of fever or sore throat. I believe its either allergies or just a little bit of a cold. At least its not affecting my activity level. I have too much to do. Also working on building some 24x34x94 cabinets for a kitchen.


----------



## BurlyBob

First snowfall of the year. It's just a light dusting and will be gone by noon. It's telling me I have to start Christmas projects.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold in Phoenix too.... 
High was 77° with 30% RH.
Over night low was 63° last night. 

Forecast low tonight is 46°. 😍 
Still have AC turned on in the house. 
I am not going to tell SWMBO about the cold front, or dig out her fuzzy Onsie pajamas as a hint, and see how it takes for her switch to heat mode tonight. 
I like being cold. Yes, I AM 🤪 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Nice fall like weather here. Much needed rain in forecast for this week! We will be headed to campground for a big Halloween event! Saturday is the big day, lots of kids looking for candy LOL


----------



## Firewood

83° for a high today. 40% RH. Light winds and no clouds.

Cut up some ugly plywood I got from a neighbor today. Will build a lumber cart out of it. It won't be as pretty as the one I had in Wisconsin, but it is just a lumber cart.

Still feeling like I've been shot with a $h1t pistol. Not hopefully I'll get over this quickly. 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

First snow on the Elkhorns this year.

It was cold and windy today. I didn't get a thing done.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Got back home yesterday to no heat. Something has failed on the hydronic heating system so that the furnace won't start. Power is on and all that. Must be a recirc pump failed best I can guess. Anyway, we are awaiting a call this morning from a co that said they could have a tech come out. I know, good luck on that, huh? 

Yesterday, when traveling back over the mountains we had to cross the 11,300 ft Monarch pass. Usually not much of a problem but it was snowing when we started up. A heavy wet snow. It was 29º and getting slick in a hurry. Once again, that is not much of a problem for folks that live around here who have vehicles ready for the conditions. But, there always, always, always is someone out on the road that should not be. They do not know how to drive on anything but flat roads and probably don't even know how to check the air in their tires let alone understand anything else about tires. They are so unprepared and so scared that they are an extreme hazard to other motorists. Yep, yesterday coming back we had the great pleasure of coming across two such motorists. They clearly had no business being on any snow packed road let alone being anywhere close to Monarch pass. Fun and games. One of them in a mini van with no snow tires looked prime to slide off the road and over a 300' drop off. They were headed down and were stopped blocking one lane. If you are trying to ease your way off of a 6% grade in icy snow packed conditions, the last thing you need is to run into one of these situations where you have to stop to avoid some poorly prepared vehicle blocking your lane. Oh my! 
Having your car prepared properly for winter driving in my neck of the woods can be the difference between life and death in some cases. It seems a lot of people just do not understand that and simply do not display any common sense. Ugh!


----------



## BurlyBob

Blaster you are so right. I've been that situation so many times in the Blue Mountains and on Cabbage Hill. Thankfully I won't have to drive that direction till spring, if at all.

It's 33 here and headed to 40 this afternoon. We've got snow and rain in the forecast for today. 
It's a work day at my house, getting ready for winter.


----------



## BlasterStumps

A local excavation contractor was here at our house visiting with us about an upcoming project and while talking with him we got on the subject of common sense. He said it perfectly. He said, "I am so sick of stupid". I have to agree with that statement.


----------



## BurlyBob

Boy, isn't that right! Forest's mother said right as well, Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, we've got a nice gentle snowfall going on and I'm grilling burgers for lunch on the driveway.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wow, finally had to wear long pants in Arizona this morning?
Morning low as higher than forecast at 54°. Had a slight breeze all day, with 15-30% RH all day; made breeze feel cold.
High temp was 75°, and it's already cooled off to 69° at dinner time.
Love fall in Arizona.....


----------



## Foghorn

Got about 8" of heavy wet snow here over the weekend. A lot of trees and branches down.


----------



## MSquared

Wet, gloomy and chilly here. The 'wet part' is very good!


----------



## MSquared

BurlyBob said:


> Yup, we've got a nice gentle snowfall going on and I'm grilling burgers for lunch on the driveway.


Whoa!! That's a HOT driveway!!


----------



## BurlyBob

It was 24 when I woke up. There was a nice bit of fog and ice on the windshield.

I'm hoping to make some progress on the bench top issue today before I head to get the wife at the airport.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

Is it ever raining today? Were finally getting the much needed moisture that we've missed out on for so long. Started yesterday late evening, and hasn't stopped since then. Rained all night, and still gettin' it. So far we've got 1.74", and may wind up with over 2+". It'll quit sometime today. It sure turned the leaves really nice looking fall colors. But it always dies this time of year (naturally). The low was 47, as the rain cooled the temp down. It's 53 now, and the high might get to 62. I finally broke out the sweats. We also have a wind advisory from 11-16 mph., which ain't too shabby. People worry too much about such trivial things. But it feels like 48 according to my phone. Sure is dark out. Plenty of clabber and NO sun what so ever. Don't expect none. ☕ ☔💧🌦👍😊💨.....!!!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Rick,
We are camping near Little Rock and only a bit of rain. Had to make a trip back to the house and looks like we got a little more there but still not enough to get the pond full and waterfall going. The ground is just so dry it's like a sponge!! 

But very grateful to see ANY rain after this summer!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hi Jim,

According to my rain gauge we got a hair over 2". Actually it was 2.06". We"re starting to have cool mornings and cool evenings. The next predicted rain will be this coming Saturday and Sunday., and then again on Thursday and Friday. We'll see if all that pans out. Hope you're having fun camping. Halloween is coming soon, and in over 20 years here we've never had one trick or treater come to our door. We don't have kids around here, as this is a retirement (kind of) town. Just old retard people like me. They call this a "quite neighborhood".....!! ☕ 😊👍


----------



## BurlyBob

Real cloudy here and only 39. Looks like we'll get some rain today. 

I'm going to try and fit that bench together again. I did quite a bit of sanding on the mortise and tenons. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I noticed yesterday I've got to do some trimming on the shoulders ends to fit the end cap. Surely this had got to end soon.


----------



## artsyfartsy

We got a ton of Frost this morning here in Beautiful Mid Michigan. But, the sun is shinning with nary a cloud in the sky and I won't complain.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Mowed some of the lawn yesterday, snowing this morning here in western Colorado. Not happy.


----------



## Firewood

It's 83° and partly cloudy today. There are a few showers popping up south of us. I don't we'll see anything here, but who knows. Back to shorts weather here. Looks like it will stay that way for a while.

Finished the lumber cart. Got my scraps stored away. Now on to the next project.

Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny, a dry 16% RH, sitting at 78° high for today. 
Just another sunny fall day in Phoenix. 



BlasterStumps said:


> Mowed some of the lawn yesterday


This Klutz mowed all of his postage stamp sized dog bathroom yesterday too? Funny coincidence. 🤪 
Also finished tuning up a Unisaw Restoration yesterday:









Details posted in before/after thread:








Show the restoration before and after.


That transitional is in rough shape looks like it has a Sargent lever cap on it.




www.lumberjocks.com





@Firewood Congrats on lumber cart. Pictures or it didn't happen. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BlasterStumps

We are supposed to see 20º by 7 tomorrow morning. Got almost 4 inches of white stuff. Too soon for that in south western colorady

Hey Capt'n, that Unisaw looks mighty nice!


----------



## BurlyBob

Nice Job, Capt!


----------



## bandit571

44 degrees under clear skies, right now...barely got up into the 50s, today....

made a mess or two today..








So....Tonic & Gin in a TALL glass is sitting on my desk...Cheers!


----------



## Sylvain

In my part of the world (Belgium Europe) we have had the hottest October month since 1913.
Today is about 10°C above normal temperature for this time of the year.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was 31 when I left the house this morning. I spent most of the morning helping 4 other guys put windows in the office building. The blood sugar hit me around 1pm. I powered thru it, came home ate something and crawled back into bed.

If I could get over the cold my wife gave I'd be a world better.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another miserable fall day in Phoenix. 🤪
Low was 51°F with 31% RH, and high was 80°F with 10% RH. 
Currently dark, with 61° outside.
Dry skin weather has arrived. Lip balm is required if visiting, as not sweating enough.  

The '54 Unisaw restoration has found it's new home. But like a bad Klutz; low ball bid won me a Unisaw at auction this week, and it followed me home yesterday. Hopefully SWMBO does not notice?
Getting more proficient with Unisaw dismantling. Only took me 2 hours today to entirely strip cabinet of parts (so I can hide it better, till I begin restoration). 
Still doing part inspection, but if 3HP 1PH motor runs; was good deal and is worth restoring.
Hiding new saw is not really a worry today. Wife is packing for a trip to NY on Monday. Going to help my daughter move to a new apartment.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

Not much news around my neck of the woods. We had some rain move in yesterday and it rained nearly all night here in the mountains. We got about 3/4" in total.

It's all moved out now, but it left clabbered skies and no sun. Will prolly be clabbered all day the way it looks. The low was 55, and the high may get to 62.

The fona and floral sure is pretty now, as about all the leaves have turned. They are dropping fast and making a mess of the yard. Will be calling my yardman to mow soon. A little breeze does it....!!!

It looks like you guys up north and east are gonna be getting some nasty weather soon. 

I still don't like this new format Lumberjocks went with. .....I'm still trying to figure it out about certain things. 😳.


----------



## OzarkJim

Like Rick we got a fair amount of rain. Unfortunately, ground was so dry that we don't have much runoff. Certainly not enough to fill our pond or get the creek flowing proper. But more rain is in forecast and at least the plants got a drink.

Back home from Maumelle camp-o-treat (campground trick or treat event). Despite the rain we saw at least 100 kids (last year was well over 500). And our broken pirate ship bow with smoking cannons won us 1st place for decorating!


----------



## OzarkJim




----------



## bandit571

Got up into the mid 60s, today....rain is on the way, I guess....


----------



## BurlyBob

We're to the mid 50's and rain most of the day. I'm not getting much done today. The wife came home from her trip and ended up infecting me with Covid. It's like having a really crappy cold. I might have to do a beer run later.


----------



## OzarkJim

Very nice day here in the 70s. Same for next several days. Looks like we have enough runoff from last rain to get the pond full after all.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we'll be getting some rain this afternoon and snow overnight. I'm surviving this Covid but it sure seems like bad cold.


----------



## Firewood

Good afternoon all. It's 89° and partly cloudy in Ocala today. The DP is 72 making it feel like 96°. Winds are 1mph.

Here's a couple pics from the shop.

























The cart is 48x30. Should be enough for most of my cut-offs. The clamp rack seems like it'll work well in that space. My old solution took up WAY more wall space.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It started snowing about 30 minutes ago. Weather channel says we could get 2 inches by morning. As sick as I am it's going to have to melt off. Shoveling snow is not on my to do list for a while. Maybe next week.


----------



## Firewood

Sorry to hear you're down with covid *Bbob*. Hope you get over it soon. I finally kicked (mostly) what I had last week. It was mostly a sore throat and sinuses blocked up.

With temps still hitting 90, I don't think we need to worry about snow any time soon. Tomorrow will be a little cooler at 85 with a 40% chance of rain ant T-storms. We could use it as it's only rained once since Ian came through. And that was just a quick downpour.

*CaptK* - Nice work on the saw. I'm sure you'll figure out how to hide the next one. And the one after that. 😆 

Well, past my bedtime.
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Redoak49

Gonna be a great couple of days in NW Indiana with temps up in low 70s and sun. Maybe the last of the great days! I will be out enjoying it.


----------



## BurlyBob

We didn't get much snow last night. Maybe a half inch. We're suppose to get more tomorrow night.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Warm fall weather has disappeared today in Phoenix?
Moisture and clouds moved into area. Gray winter day outside.
Temp now is colder than overnight low at 55° & 50% RH.
Forecast has a chance of rain with 57° high?

Northern AZ mountains and Flagstaff forecast includes 3" of snow next 24 hours?

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## OzarkJim

Wonderful fall weather here. 70s during the day. Some rain chances in the forecast. Our pond is full and the waterfall is flowing!!! Life is good!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like it might get close to 40 today. Weather channel says we'll get between 2"-4" of snow overnight.

Thankfully I got the boat stored for the winter in a friends empty shop. I'm going to have plenty of room to work in my shop after I get over this Covid Crap.


----------



## BlasterStumps

We've had a short blizzard and a couple rain showers today. None of which amounted to a whole lot. 

Reading Captn's post above made me think about when I was out at the base west of phoenix in late 1966, I was working at the jet engine test cell out on the end of the tarmac. I believe it was either Nov or Dec and I got a super bad sinus condition because of the cold dry weather. I spent the day in the test cell with my head over a pot of heated water for the steam in order to get the sinus to open. Not fun.


----------



## BurlyBob

It started snowing around 0300 this morning and hasn't let up. Looks like we might get a couple of inches. It's suppose to rain this afternoon and warm into the 40's overnight. Most of this snow will be gone by morning, thankfully as I'm to sick to shovel it.

Still dealing with this Covid crap!


----------



## OzarkJim

Supposed to have a cold front come thru and bring some rain tonight. Considerably cooler tomorrow but warming right back up for next week.


----------



## northwoodsman

Lots of rain this afternoon in north Texas (DFW area), threat of severe storms. Just east of here tornadoes touched down in the past 30 minutes.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy FRYDAY!

Over night low was 40° this morning in Phoenix. Had to finally turn on the heat in house.  
Today's high was 66°, but strong breeze started and dropped it to current 62°. 

This cold snap will be short lived. Forecast to return to normal upper 70's high temps by Tuesday. 

SWMBO is still out of town. Like always when she is traveling, not allowed to do anything dangerous in the shop; Hence no drama to report.


----------



## MSquared

Klutz- What the secret to using this site now? Vey confusing and clumsy.......


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low was chilly 48°. 
Daytime high was 75° and 11% RH, but it was breezy making it feel colder.
Currently have widely scattered dark, with 62°. 

SWMBO has returned home from NY, which means I am allowed to work in shop again. 
Her first comment when arriving last night: It's colder in Arizona than it was in NY. 🤪



MSquared said:


> What the secret to using this site now? Vey confusing and clumsy.......


100% agree. 
Here is my current list of tips how I deal with new LJ site format: (YMMV)

Give up hoping for better. Site format stinks, and management is keeping community in the dark about any potential improvements/changes/fixes. Do not care = less anger.
My personal browser linked LJ "home" page is the "Following" link under my profile: https://www.lumberjocks.com/watched/
When i open my LJ home page: scan the list of old followed topics for anything interesting, read if interested. This is my replacement for old site Pulse page.
Click on NEW ICON/button, then open new tabs for all the new threads I want to read (don't read yet); then select MARK ALL READ on top of new page, and answer yes when it asks for confirmation. Marking the entire site as read, has been the only way I have found to cut down the confusion. After removing the noise, I return to reading the tabs I opened. 
Since I have lost all of my project bookmarks, and can no longer bookmark any new projects; almost completely STOPPED looking at projects in the Showcase. Why bother looking/posting at projects after site owners decided that text was more important then pictures of projects? 

Have to be bored out of my mind to look in SHOWCASE section, unless I am switching to the showcase to search for specific project. BTW - Showcase site search feature is BORK'd. Have to use advanced search as regular search drops the PROJECT tag, and shows everything. Site is BORK'd for searching workshop tags too. It is lot harder to find stuff on LJ now, as the forum software ignores any 3 character words. Try searching for any 3 letter acronym and you get  . The other day was looking for details on a construction tip for a friend: thankfully WW search brought up the FineWoodWorking magazine information behind a paywall, opened my FWW archive DVD and got what I needed. 

I spend a lot less time on LJ with new forum software. Only share weather 1-2 times a week, usually when something significant is happening, or a fellow weather watcher asks a question. 😜 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe.


----------



## OzarkJim

Got our waterfall back after the most recent rain. Creek is flowing too! Hopefully no drought next year!!!

Couple pretty days in forecast then the bottom falls out. Snow in forecast for next week. But snow in North Arkansas is like a one day event melting the next day, particularly this early in the season.


----------



## Firewood

We're still in the lower 70's after a high of 82 today. Still managing to stay in shorts - mostly, but that may be changing. We have a tropical storm watch posted as Nicole builds a head of steam. Stay tuned.

I picked up a couple sheets of plywood today to start some cabinets. Not exactly sure on sizes yet, but wanted to get it home before rain starts tomorrow.

Last full lunar eclipse until 2025 occurs early Tuesday morning. I doubt I'll be up in time to see it.

Speaking of Tuesday, don't forget to get out and vote tomorrow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening gang,

As usual, not much news to tell around my neck of the woods. The wind has been blowing it's butt off the last few days. Morning lows have been in the 50's, and daytime highs in the high 70's, close to 80s and couple of times. But.....about Friday the temps are gonna drop some, and turn cooler, but not bad. No snow in the forecast like Ozark Jim, but one never knows. By the way Jim, that's a purdy scene down by the waterfall. Kind of reminds me of being up at Gattlinburg hiking the nature trails. How's the shop coming along? You getting it all put together and laid out? Post some pictures....!!
The weather: It was 50 for the low this morning, and hit 72 for the high. Finally got my firewood delivered today. I had ordered a rick about 2 weeks ago. Brought in in on a dump trailer. Makes it fast to unload and stack. Those tree service guys are really busy with customers, so I can understand their getting behind on deliveries. Now I have for when I need it. Got a full rick....good red and white oak, and hickory.


----------



## OzarkJim

Just built this cabinet for miter saw today. Height is adjustable on T track to match bed of saw to tabletop as is typical in many shops.
Cabinets will have Black Melamine face frames and doors. 










Temporary board rack I welded up.










Upgraded both our matching table saws with matching Vega micro adjust fences and Wixey DROs.










Got a couple dividers welded up and so we could start using sheet goods storage. Need to do some more welding on this project. May build dividers for second level (cut off storage as well). Need to make it easier to sort thru the cutoffs just like full sheets.


----------



## bandit571

48 mostly sunny degrees outside...


----------



## Foghorn

-13F here. Snowed about 8" yesterday.


----------



## rwe2156

Upper 70's and windy. Getting hit by a tropical storm tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## BurlyBob

Real windy here, 20-25mph and cold. We're suppose to get a little snow this morning. 

I'm still living thru this cold/Covid crap. How long does it take to get over it?


----------



## Rick Dennington

Bob,

When I got that crap, it took me about 3 or so weeks to really get over it. But when I had it, I felt like a burnt turd....and that's bad.....!!!!


----------



## BlasterStumps

60 - 70 mph winds here in south western colorady. Not good. What can I tie myself to?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cloudy, wind gusting to 25mph, 70°, with 50% RH; at lunch time in Phoenix east valley.
Line of showers has moved into west valley, expecting rain on east side soon. Forecast is less than 1/4" total rain.
Above 6K ft in northern mountains, expecting 1-4" of snow.
This cold front is supposed to drop overnight low to 40°, and keep high temps in middle 60's for few days in metro valley?


----------



## OzarkJim

We have one more day in the 70s then it drops off to highs in the 40s for at least 9 days straight. That is rather cool for this early in the year here.


----------



## Gary

About 70 degrees with rain and wind from Hurricane Ian. Winds are up to about 40-45 with landfall still almost 5-6 hours off.
Looks like we’ll be on the dirty side as it’ll likely make landfall about 30 miles south.


----------



## Gary

We went to bed early (about 9:30).
It was windy and raining.
Woke about 3:05 am to a dead calm.
The storm had just made landfall immediately south of us and we were in the eye.
It was completely still outside.
The wind and rain picked up again for a bit but nothing consequential—nothing like we expected.
👍🏼


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 70°, wet and windy here in Ocala as Nicole moves across the state. Winds are gusting to ~40mph and will probably ramp up later today. One of the neighbors called to tell me he had a leak in the dining room ceiling. Hope it's not serious. Sounds like Florida is not the only place with windy conditions.

Stay safe and healthy and hold onto your hats everyone.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Unusual cloudy morning in dry desert of Phoenix? Condensation on everything. 
Temp has been dropping since sun rose, overnight low was 58°, it is now 50° outside with 99% RH thanks to a 51° dew point. 
Received 0.1" of rain yesterday. Forecast high is only 68° today as cold front grabs a hold.


----------



## bandit571

60 bright and sunny degrees outside, today....weather is supposed to get bad tomorrow....we'll see..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Well, the storm has moved on and things are settling down. Yesterday's daytime high was 68°. The official report is we got 2.64" of rain. Currently, we have 72 cloudy degrees. Winds are steady at around 10mph, but will pick up some.


----------



## OzarkJim

Getting a little unpredicted rain as the cold front comes thru. Might even get a dusting of snow late tonight. Daytime highs are dropping 30F from the 70s to the 40s and staying there for at least next 10 days of forecast. So much for fall, straight to winter....


----------



## BurlyBob

It might hit Freezing today. Good news, I'm coming to the end of this Covid/cold. I should be back to normal by Monday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Brrr, dark, cold 40° & 89% morning in Phoenix east valley. Sunrise is just begining to lighten up the sky.
Forecast high is below normal 65°

SWMBO scheduled a family night last Thursday for opening of Marvel Black Panther movie. Was decent show. Little slow in couple places, kept wishing for the fast forward button..
DVR has spoiled me when it comes to watching shows.....

Have done zero since movie night, except sleep 18hrs a day, watch TV, and eat. 
- Cheers from this decrepit klutz.


----------



## Redoak49

It was chilly here this morning...27 degrees.


----------



## OzarkJim

Get well soon CK!

Heavy frost here this morning. No break in the cold snap in forecast for next ten days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Yep....It's cold here too. We also had a little snow around my neck of the woods. Just a good ground cover.It's all gone now, but was kind of purdy......!!

It was cold again this a.m. The low got to 20 with a little frost on the punkin', and dew on the lily. It's now warmed up to 32, and the high to get to 43.

Like Jim said, the next 10 or so days it's gonna get down-right frosty. Glad I got plenty of firewood, if needed. Winter has hit, for sure. Glad for my mini-split in the sunroom.Nice and toasty.!!!!

I'm thinking about getting back to leather working in the shop. Got some projects I'd like to carve and stamp. Need to order some more supplies. At last I can sit down while stamping and carving.


----------



## OzarkJim

Dustmite said:


> Morning gang,
> Yep....It's cold here too. We also had a little snow around my neck of the woods. Just a good ground cover.It's all gone now, but was kind of purdy......!!
> 
> It was cold again this a.m. The low got to 20 with a little frost on the punkin', and dew on the lily. It's now warmed up to 32, and the high to get to 43.
> 
> Like Jim said, the next 10 or so days it's gonna get down-right frosty. Glad I got plenty of firewood, if needed. Winter has hit, for sure. Glad for my mini-split in the sunroom.Nice and toasty.!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting back to leather working in the shop. Got some projects I'd like to carve and stamp. Need to order some more supplies. At last I can sit down while stamping and carving.


IF you leather work and are willing to take on a couple projects I have one.....I'll PM


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low temp is a frigid 37° this morning. Expecting another 65° high today.
This is December or January weather, too cold for November.  

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

36 partly sunny degrees....most of the white stuff has been melted away....chance of more tomorrow? 

Still about 30 degrees too cold, for me. Congress should ban anything below 50 degrees.....


----------



## BurlyBob

It might creep close to 40 today, grey and no snow for at least another week. I'm definitely on the down hill side of this Covid/cold crap. I'm actually going to get some shop time this morning.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Another cold morning and a cool day forecasted. It was 24 this morning at coffee time. Went out to the sunroom and watched the animals playing and frolicking about, and the birds looking for something to eat. Woke up with a severe back ache, so I'm moving slow this morning. It'll get to around 46, with plenty of clabber in the air, along with some sunshine. I need to move about, but can't hardly do it.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's only 69° in Central Florida. We topped out at 77 today. The 10 day forecast has us between low 80' and upper 50's and partly cloudy all the way through.

I picked up some paint for my cabinets today. Hopefully it will match well enough for the one who's NOT color blind. It'll be a couple days before I can get back to it, so stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BlasterStumps

White with heavy frost out this morning in south western colorady. But it is melting fast since the sun came out. I'm hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit waiting for a time when I can get out in the shop. Need to get started on a work surface for my wife's craft area.


----------



## OzarkJim

BlasterStumps said:


> White with heavy frost out this morning in south western colorady. But it is melting fast since the sun came out. I'm hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit waiting for a time when I can get out in the shop. Need to get started on a work surface for my wife's craft area.


My wifes craft area is next project in house after her kitchen remodel. What sort of crafts does your wife do?


----------



## BlasterStumps

She does stamping/card making.


----------



## OzarkJim

Mine is into embroiderery, sublimation and vinyl crafting.


----------



## BurlyBob

Another cold cloudy day here may get to 40.


----------



## OzarkJim

Cold and more cold in forecast here. Dang where did fall go???


----------



## Firewood

79° and mostly cloudy today. We start the cool down tomorrow. At least it ain't snowing. IF they manage to fix the fuel leak in Artimus 1, we probably wouldn't see it anyway due to cloud cover.

Got my eye lasered today. The dilation is about wore off. Man, did that ever clear up my vision. 🤪

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Evening gang,

Yep.... it's cold as usual. Cold mornings and cold evenings. But, that's what it's supposed to do, being winter. The lows and highs ain't that much different now days.

Got some rain ldast night, along with a dab of snow...Nothing to amount to much on the snow, but got about ..21" of rain.....!!!

You guys talking about your wives' hobbies.....my wife does sewing, quilting, stitching, and just about anything that uses thread. 😊 

A few years ago she turned one of the bedrooms into her sewing and quilting room. She has 4-5 different sewing machines, and I built her a quilting frame for her quilts. It's 8 ft. long, and made of solid oak.

She can make small quilts ( like baby quilts), medium size, and up to king size quilts. I built her sewing cabinet(s) with pull-out drawers, and them suckers are packed full of crap for her hobby. all oak.!!

I've got pictures of all that, but I don't know how to get to my photos on this stupid website. And, I lost ALL of my pictures I had on Photobucket till it folded, and they wanted $$$ to keep it. Screw 'em...!!

I'v got pictures of all my shop furniture I build but they are on my phone or 'puter. I'll take some more and post them on here for your viewing pleasure.....Stay tuned..!!!


----------



## bandit571

32 cloudy, ugly degrees outside....about 30 degrees too cold for this old body....


----------



## BurlyBob

It's suppose to hit 40 today and sunshine. No snow over the next week. More work on Christmas stuff today.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 24, cold, foggy and grey. I'm still fighting this Covid/cold and it sucks.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

Cold start to this morning's weather. It was 21, and plenty of sun, and no clabber. It's now 47, and going up to 49 (?)...
Did a little maintenance on some tooling tools I needed to address this morning. About to get there, considering it's been nearly 3 years since I've done anything seriously in the shop.
But I have to do a little at a time, as I have to crip around with a cane. But I can sit down and do quite a bit. Sharpen swivel blade knives, cutting knives, and just getting the rust off of things.
I'm making a cup holder now for my leather dyes. If I can get to the drill press, I'll make 4 holes to hold the little plastic cups like they give you pills in the hospital. My wife gets them too at her business.
I'm going to try and post some pictures of my wife's sewing room, if I can figure out how to do it...!! Here goes.....!! The shelf on the right side of the picture I built with a bottom bow front to keep all here computer downloads, radio, DVDs. She has a machine called a surger that is computerized...!! The quilting frame unlocks and rolls out to any angle she needs. I built every piece of that equipment...!!


----------



## OzarkJim

Dustmite said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Cold start to this morning's weather. It was 21, and plenty of sun, and no clabber. It's now 47, and going up to 49 (?)...
> Did a little maintenance on some tooling tools I needed to address this morning. About to get there, considering it's been nearly 3 years since I've done anything seriously in the shop.
> But I have to do a little at a time, as I have to crip around with a cane. But I can sit down and do quite a bit. Sharpen swivel blade knives, cutting knives, and just getting the rust off of things.
> I'm making a cup holder now for my leather dyes. If I can get to the drill press, I'll make 4 holes to hold the little plastic cups like they give you pills in the hospital. My wife gets them too at her business.
> I'm going to try and post some pictures of my wife's sewing room, if I can figure out how to do it...!! Here goes.....!! The shelf on the right side of the picture I built with a bottom bow front to keep all here computer downloads, radio, DVDs. She has a machine called a surger that is computerized...!! The quilting frame unlocks and rolls out to any angle she needs. I built every piece of that equipment...!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860779
> View attachment 3860780
> View attachment 3860781
> View attachment 3860782


I can't let my wife see these pics or I'll be busy for months LOL.

Glad to hear your out in your shop. Don't worry about how fast your moving. Everything gets done one step at a time.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like the Highway Dept has the Interstate closed From Pendleton, Oregon to the Idaho state line due wreck and freezing fog. That's around 150 miles of highway. Back in my old hometown they closed the schools due to freezing fog. They never did that when I was in school. It sucked playing football in that sort of fog.


----------



## bandit571

27 cloudy degrees here, this morning...with a "dusting" of that white crap on the ground...Son reports it is a bit slick out there...is it too late to start Hibernating?

Morning to ya...


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 13 outside and bright blue skies. I'm hoping to get those tool totes burned and put together today. Still have this covid/cold crap hanging on.


----------



## OzarkJim

Slight warming trend here up into 50s during day over next few days.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD in Arizona.
Sunny cold 40° & 30% RH mornings, afternoon highs ~70° lately. 
Humidity is in single digits in the afternoon, making it feel colder.
Shop thermometer is showing 40° and 5% RH this morning. 🥶


----------



## BlasterStumps

Well I finished the work surface for the craft room. Had to run my electric heater for a while in the shop to take the chill off. I think it was about 50 in there today though so not too bad. Its been hovering at about 35 outside today.


----------



## OzarkJim

BlasterStumps said:


> Well I finished the work surface for the craft room. Had to run my electric heater for a while in the shop to take the chill off. I think it was about 50 in there today though so not too bad. Its been hovering at about 35 outside today.
> View attachment 3860974


My wife has a Cricket machine too. That was what started it all!! Now it's sublimation. And Embroidery and turning cups and........


----------



## OzarkJim

BlasterStumps said:


> Well I finished the work surface for the craft room. Had to run my electric heater for a while in the shop to take the chill off. I think it was about 50 in there today though so not too bad. Its been hovering at about 35 outside today.
> View attachment 3860974


Is that white melamine with a hardwood edge? Looks good.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Its melamine but with a pine edge. Whatever pine it is is about as hard as poplar. I used a No 5 to plane it level with the melamine.


----------



## OzarkJim

BlasterStumps said:


> Its melamine but with a pine edge. Whatever pine it is is about as hard as poplar. I used a No 5 to plane it level with the melamine.


After I finish the wife's kitchen, her craft room cabinets will be next. At the same time we are building Melamine cabinets for the shop (white interior and top with black face frame and front). 

I have seen that type of edging a few times in cabinets. I was thinking we might add T track to it in the shop.......

Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Now that I have the work surface done I can get started tearing the big end out of my garden tractor and figure out what is wrong in it. Maybe bad bearing someplace. I need to get it fixed and back together before we get a big bunch of that white stuff. Won't be long, I'm sure. That's my snow plowing machine.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD in boring Arizona. Had a 42° morning low, and 72° high. Humidity range was higher at 15-30% today.
Afternoon had a slight breeze as parts warm up, and air moves around due shaded areas changing.

Drama?
Influx of winter visitors is clogging up roads, highways, stores, and restaurants. 

Summer grass in back yard is going dormant due low temperatures, it's 60% brown and fading fast. Landscapers visited two weeks late today claiming to be so busy, they had to skip our October over seed visit. Too late now to get deep roots established before overnight freeze hits in December. Mixed bag for drama: Saves money in seeding, reduced irrigation, and eliminates my weekly exercise mowing the lawn; but rescue mutts will be dragging in dry grass till March warm up. SWMBO likes green grass that stays outside. :-(0) 

Speaking of SWMBO, she has had some kind of strange bug all week. Tested negative for Covid, strep and the flu. Feels like  with 🤯.
Her double nickel B-day was just over a week ago, and has already banned me saying: "Welcome to old age! Land of a new ailment every week." 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

15 mostly sunny degrees outside the window, with a dusting of that white crap on the ground...be a good day to just stay inside. Maybe after Lunch, some shoptime? We'll see....


----------



## OzarkJim

Below freezing overnight. Highs in the 40s today. But we are headed to low 60s this week.


----------



## Firewood

It's 64° after a cloudy high of 70. Looks like some rain coming our way for tomorrow, but most of it will be south of us.

I've been trying to get the paint for the cabinet to lay down as smooth as what's on the existing cabinet and it's giving me fits. Did I mention how much I hate finishing? I'm getting close, but still want to test/practice a little more. Stay tuned.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Almost SSDD.
Over night lows dropped back to 37° this morning.
Currently sunny blue skies with 65° just before lunch time. Another 70° high forecast today. 
Afternoons are near perfect outside weather. 😁
Humidity has been higher, ranging between 30-60% depending on temp. 
There are some happy fluffy clouds on distance horizon and forecast has had 1% chance of rain last couple of nights. But no rain the last 3 days.

Spent Sun/Mon afternoon organizing shop stuff. Reorganized my shed to moved 2 Unisaw projects into winter storage. Also decided to not restore couple tools, and posted them for sale trying to clear space. Making room to work wood after Thanksgiving, or be unable to make any Christmas presents. Also have 4 B-Day's between December and February, and want to make some trinket boxes and picture frames.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

55 clear and SUNNY degrees outside...waiting to see IF the wind will die down enough..to fire up the Burn Pit..


----------



## Firewood

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 🍗 I have much to be thankful for and want to say thanks to all my friends here at LJ.

It's foggy this morning. Not good for a day of heavy traffic. We are at 66° and should get to upper 70's this afternoon. It's only mid 30's back in Wisconsin. Can't say I miss that.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving celebration. Stay safe and healthy my friends.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang and Happy Thanksgiving. Woke up this morning to a beautiful sunshiny day with nary a cloud in the sky and temps around 50 and a slight breeze out of the west. This has to be one of the best weather wise Thanksgivings I've seen in my life other than in Texas. I simply can't believe how nice it is today. I just wish my wife was here to enjoy it with me, she would enjoy it. I haven't done much in the shop other than get my TS running. I've been working on my new hobby, my HO Train. It keeps my mind working at night. 

I hope you all have a nice thanksgiving today and remember to give thanks for what you have. Stay safe and healthy my friends.

Catch U Later.


----------



## OzarkJim

Happy Thanksgiving from rainy North Arkansas!!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Hope you all have a good turkey day, and ham, too. We'll have all the makins tonight for supper. My son and grandson are here now for the holidays.
It's raining hard this morning, and started last night about midnight. It's coming a frog strangler, and will rain til about 3:00 this afternoon. 
Clabbered over really good, and no hope of sunshine today. Enjoy the day, and if so, with family and friends....!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Sunny with clear blue skies, it's 63° at 10am, heading for high of 68°. 
Nice weather for holiday party in Phoenix. 😁

Happy Turkey Day! 🦃
Fun fact: SWMBO decided to have ham this year?? 🤪

Quiet day planned. Daughter stayed in New York, and is sharing a feast with friends. She loves to hear herself talk; hence will be quiet in Klutz zoo. First Thanksgiving without her at home, wife is not happy. Oldest step son has triple feast day planned; one with his father's relatives, then his GF parents, and then ends up here for last supper of day; which means we feast late this year. 

May everyone have blessed day with family and friends!


----------



## BurlyBob

A sunny morning here. It might hit 45 this afternoon. Wife told me to use my own good judgement when I showed her the sale on Woodcraft. So I just ordered a Powermatic 31A 6x48 sander. the old Harbor Freight from Dad is on it's last leg. Now I've got to find a mobile base for it. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 69° here this morning. Dew point is about the same. Yesterday we got to 80°. Today we should get to 77. It's been foggy in the mornings and mostly cloudy the rest of the day.

Finished assembling and started painting the cabinet yesterday. Should finish priming everything today.

*Bbob* - Congrats on the new sander. I'm sure you will enjoy it.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

BurlyBob,
Why not build a mobile base for your new sander. I have a Delta 6x48 belt sander w/ a 9" disc. I built a mobile base for mine, and put casters on it to move it around the shop where needed. I put 2 drawers in it, and left an opening at the base to store belts and discs....Here's the one I built.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

85 degrees and the air is filled with lawnmowers, edgers and leaf blowers with a faint scent of 50:1 non-ethonol gas and freshly cut green grass.


----------



## OzarkJim

John Smith_inFL said:


> 85 degrees and the air is filled with lawnmowers, edgers and leaf blowers with a faint scent of 50:1 non-ethonol gas and freshly cut green grass.


I love the smell of gasoline on the morning air!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold 34° & 50% RH this morning in Phoenix as sun starts to rise.
Forecast high is 68° with nothing but sunshine.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## BurlyBob

Rick, the model I bought has a base cabinet. I might have to build something for it regardless, as i have to keep one half of the garage open for 'Stick in the Mud's 'car.


----------



## Rick Dennington

👍 😊


----------



## BurlyBob

We got about 3" of snow overnight and it's sticking. Decided to stay inside today to avoid a relapse. I'm tired of being sick.


----------



## Firewood

We hit 82 mostly cloudy degrees today. The wind was gusting to 24mph and humidity was 79%. The temp has cooled down to 63° and humidity is 93%.

The humidity is slowing down paint drying, so not as far along as I'd hoped (story of my life), but still making progress.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Firewood

Ok. My last post was actually YESTERDAY'S weather. I guess I gave issues with the *Post reply* button. I'll blame it on the new interface.

Today started out in mid 50's with sunny skies and much lower humidity. The high temp was 80° and dew point was around 60, so much more pleasant.

*Bbob* - I'm sure you're enjoying the snow and hoping for more. Nothing personal, but I'll take our 80°.

Tomorrow marks 1 year since leaving Wisconsin. A lot has changed in that time. So far, I have no regrets on our decision to move, but I do miss the friends and family we left behind.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

40 cloudy dreary degrees outside ( just hauled the trashcan to the curb) with dark......and with continued dark until morning....have no idea what the weather was like, today.....stayed inside all day long...didn't even feel like trying to hobble down to the shop...Both the Boss and I are under the weather....


----------



## BurlyBob

It was 15 when I checked at 6am. Now it's snowing ever so lightly. I'm still going to stay close to the fireplace today. I want to get over this stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
It was rather mild morning here in the Ozarks. When I rose for my first cup of joe, it was 44. Soon got up to 57, and now it's 62 heading for 68-69, so not too shabby.
pretty well clabbered over, but the sun is trying to break through, and the wind is picking up some. I'm headed out to the shop to work on a leather project I started a while ago....!!


----------



## Firewood

It's a pleasant 77° with sunny skies, light breeze and humidity is 60%.

Priming is done. Test board is looking pretty good. Mat start spraying after lunch.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

51 mostly sunny degrees outside...neither the Boss nor I feel like sticking our noses out the door.....sunshine coming in the windows by the computer desk, is making things a bit rough to use the computer....without the hat..


----------



## OzarkJim

Cloudy here with occasional sunshine peaking out. Wifes Birthday so took her to town. 

Also picked up some ply to build a floating bedframe for a grandkid


----------



## BurlyBob

Not to worry Jim. I like and want the snow. The more the merrier. I want to take my boat out next summer. All it did this year was live out it's life as a yard ornament. There wasn't anywhere I could put a boat in the water. Here's hope for more snow, a lot more snow.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been snowing here for the last couple of hours. So far it's a little over 3 inches. Doesn't look like it's going to slow down any time soon. I'm happy about that. I just need to get over this crud and get things shoveled.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Arizona early winter weather = SSDD 😁
Currently sunny 71° & 18% RH.

Overnight lows range 38-42° with 40-60% RH. 🥶
Day time highs range 68-72° with 8-18% RH.
Occasional thin wispy clouds, but mostly sunny skies.
From 11am to 4pm we have near perfect weather outside. 

Last couple of days, had 1% chance of rain and afternoon humidity in the teens. 
Forecast has 70% chance of rain Saturday, which will be first major weather change in many weeks.

Been awhile since I posted drama? Reasonably quiet.
Listed some excess tools for sale before Thanksgiving, and sold one so far. 
Will be posting a restored Unisaw for sale soon. Managed to work in shop a couple afternoons with door open, enjoying the weather. 

Maybe interesting drama? 
Quackter ordered that I exercise as part of type 2 Diabetes diagnosis and new meds started a few months ago. Despite: complete removal of processed sugar from my diet, completely safe/average blood sugar measurements, and losing 20lbs in last 2 months (back to pre-covid weight, yeah!); after last blood work, quackter wanted to prescribe physical therapy to get me started on a exercise regiment. 
Pfft... Don't need another person telling me I am phat and lazy, nor do I need another SWMBO type pushing me to do something. 

So I commandeered my son's unused Fitbit to document my exercise journey. Not sure I trust what it says. It was giving me 1000 steps for sitting at PC and TYPING? Seems I bang on the keyboard to hard. Also gives me 3000 steps working in garage for 90min? Then I realized step count was clueless with phone GPS feature turned off. Still get 200 steps for sitting and typing with it turned on!  
Darn thing is completely baffled by my chronic fatigue sleep patterns. Seems I get more REM/Deep sleep on 3-4hr short naps than I do on a longer snooze?

Started walking everyday for 30min covering ~2mi around the neighborhood. Uncle Arty in lower extremities has been screaming at me every night. Lasted 7 days, before I stopped walking daily due to oral surgery last Tuesday. Jaw is throbbing too much for exercise. Hope to restart tomorrow. This Klutz can be stubborn, decided early on that I wanted to drop 30+lbs between Halloween and Christmas. Still have 13lbs to go, as Thanksgiving added 3lbs back. Which means less pastrami & Swiss cheese on my sandwiches, only 1 hot dog for lunch instead of two, and more time spent off my arse burning fat. Did I mention that while exercising my leg joints sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies, and I love good food? 😥 Sucks getting old.

Enough BS, thanks for reading.

Be Happy, Healthy and Safe, while you can......


----------



## OzarkJim

Slightly warmer next couple of days but we also pickup a chance of rain for next several days......

The butane cannon heater does a good job of taking the edge off in the shop and the red roof seems to pull in some solar heat if the sun is out. So it is tolerable in the shop to work good portion of the day Currently working on a floating bed frame for a grandchild.


----------



## BurlyBob

It was 7 when I got up and has warmed up to10. The airport showed the coldest at 1. Definitely to cold to snow today. Looks like it might warm close to freezing. I went out and turned the heat up in the garage so I can get a little work done today.


----------



## OzarkJim

BurlyBob said:


> It was 7 when I got up and has warmed up to10. The airport showed the coldest at 1. Definitely to cold to snow today. Looks like it might warm close to freezing. I went out and turned the heat up in the garage so I can get a little work done today.


I think I would move Bob???? Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Festus56

Hello All! Has been awhile but finally found this place again. Hope everyone is doing good and staying busy. I know I am this year. Have been in the shop 7 days a week for the last 4 months and not caught up yet. Mark


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning all you wood slingers,
Been having some chilly mornings around the mountains, but the days usually turn nice by mid afternoon. It was 32 for the low, and will get up to about 45 for the high. Plenty of clabber, but some sun breaking through every now and then. 
Been somewhat busy out in the shop...not wood working.....leather working. I'm working on a custom guitar strap for a guy in Missouri who happens to have the same name as me...!!! Almost finished with it. Just putting the final touches on it now. Then....I sold a guitar to a guy who lives here in town, and he wants me to make him a custom guitar strap for his new "box'. 
Today is my 45th wedding anniversary, so we're going to a swanky eating joint. Got to drive 32 miles to get there. We usually got to one once a year. Got to keep the spouse happy so I can order more leather supplies....!!! 

Mark.....It's good to have you back on with us. Been wondering about you, and where you got off to. Still doing any leather work? Sounds like you've been busy in your shop as well. 
I better head to the shop and try and finish this project....so I can start on another one....!! At least I can sit and do this....!!


----------



## Festus56

Dustmite said:


> Morning all you wood slingers,
> Been having some chilly mornings around the mountains, but the days usually turn nice by mid afternoon. It was 32 for the low, and will get up to about 45 for the high. Plenty of clabber, but some sun breaking through every now and then.
> Been somewhat busy out in the shop...not wood working.....leather working. I'm working on a custom guitar strap for a guy in Missouri who happens to have the same name as me...!!! Almost finished with it. Just putting the final touches on it now. Then....I sold a guitar to a guy who lives here in town, and he wants me to make him a custom guitar strap for his new "box'.
> Today is my 45th wedding anniversary, so we're going to a swanky eating joint. Got to drive 32 miles to get there. We usually got to one once a year. Got to keep the spouse happy so I can order more leather supplies....!!!
> 
> Mark.....It's good to have you back on with us. Been wondering about you, and where you got off to. Still doing any leather work? Sounds like you've been busy in your shop as well.
> I better head to the shop and try and finish this project....so I can start on another one....!! At least I can sit and do this....!!


A bit chilly at 12° this morning. Up to 25 now and still have the few inches of snow from yesterday as there is no wind,

Yes I have been busy with both wood and leather projects. Just sent a wide custom guitar strap out a couple days ago. That was the 3rd one this year. The majority of small wood projects are my bootjacks. Have done several bigger furniture projects also this last year.

Upgraded my laser engraver a couple weeks ago but it is still in the box. Need to get caught up so I can play with the new toy.Hope it treats me as good as the old one has for several thousand hours.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Finally a change in Phoenix weather: It's raining!!! 
Slow steady rain outside for last 4 hours, just under 0.5" received with chilly grey 53° outside.

Forecast radar is showing a continuous band of moisture from Gulf of California streaming through Phoenix till mid-day Sunday?
The heaviest rain is not reaching NE up to the Salt River basin that drains through town. So no metro flash flood warnings posted, but that might change by Sunday if this keeps up as some of the mountain tops to east of metro area have seen 2".

Cheers!


----------



## OzarkJim

Today is our one dry day and then we get rain for all of next week if forecast holds. Temps will be moderate to cool.


----------



## BurlyBob

Looks like we got another 1"-2" of snow over night. It might warm up to freezing. The next couple of days. If so I might be able to get my driveway shoveled clean. I tried yesterday, slipped on the ice landing on my keister. Also tweaked my shoulder. Sucks getting old.

The snow pack looks good for this time of year but it's a long way to August. We're going to need a lot more to make up for the last few years.


----------



## OzarkJim

Cold and wet today. Forecast calls for it to warm up a bit into the low 60s but rain to continue. Always feels colder when its cloudy of course.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another grey cloudy wet day in Phoenix east valley. Have 61° with 95% RH outside.

Slow steady rain from yesterday continued into this morning, and has stopped now. 
Over 1.5" received at Klutz zoo in last 24 hours. 

SE of Phoenix got most precipitation. Red is 2"+, and purple is 3"+, in this accumulation map:









Has been a nice slow rain event. No major flooding. Yard is saturated, and can feel spongy desert clay walking around on gravel, which is a rare event.
Jet stream has pushed the moisture south, and now Tucson is getting drenched.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Hello All,

Cloudy but warmer today. Up to the high 30's and melting some of our last 2" snow. Will cool down and get a couple inches of new snow overnight they say. We can always use the moisture so I'm not complaining.

Be careful on the ice Bob. That's how I broke my hip 2 years ago and still not back to perfect yet. Had a friend recently had a shoulder joint replaced then a month later slipped on ice and broke the arm below the new joint. Now he has to start over and get everything redone he said!

Only have one project to get done then I can do some improvements in the shop. Not going to put our online Etsy store back online for awhile. Need to get the new laser set up on a bigger platform and learn how it works. Will be a learning curve there I am sure. Also need to find space to build a rack for all my cordless tools and chargers. They are scattered all over the shop right now.


----------



## BurlyBob

Festus, you are so very right. I was trying to be careful the other day. It's a good thing I've got so much cushion.

Looks like we got another inch of snow last night. The weather channel is predicting several more inches over the next week+. Like always I'll take all I can get.


----------



## Festus56

Hello All,

A bright sunshiny day here, Is 30° now and about 3" of fluffy snow overnight. Got the neighborhood sidewalks all cleared earlier and back in the shop. Have been checking the odometer on the plow 4-wheeler and I get about 2 miles everytime I plow without ever getting over a block from home.


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. We made it to 81° and mostly sunny today. Will be upper 70's to low 80's for the next week. Little chance of rain.

Tomorrow we are leaving for Tennessee for my niece's wedding. Tomorrow also marks our 1 year anniversary of being in Florida. Man, the time sure flew by.

I have the sink base mostly in place in the laundry room. Since we are leaving town, I decided to wait until we get back before I start cutting pipes. Deb wants a solid surface countertop, but until she pucks what she wants, Lowes had a laminate countertop on close out, so I bought 2 eight footers for $42 each. One for the laundry room and one for workshop.

*Festus* - It's great to heard from you again. Hope you can stick around.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BlasterStumps

Lots of white stuff out this morning here in south western Colorady


----------



## OzarkJim

BlasterStumps said:


> Lots of white stuff out this morning here in south western Colorady
> 
> View attachment 3862469


We typically get about that much once or twice a year and it melts within the same week........Just a taste of winter but not months on end of it. Usually in January or Feb.


----------



## bandit571

46 cloudy, misty, ugly degrees outside....rather a bit too dreary, for me. 

I consider snow to be a 4 letter word.

Mad River Mountain Ski Resort does have that white crap on the slopes, at the moment....


----------



## OzarkJim

50s with drizzle here. Forecast calling for more of the same next several days before we see some colder weather. 

Rain just means a good day to be in the shop.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

After 3 days of depressing grey cloudy skies, sunshine has returned to SW desert with mostly sunny conditions.  
Cooler today. Forecast high temp is only 64° today, and it's already 63° at lunch time.
Large amounts of rain, and saturated ground; are keeping humidity over 60% this afternoon.
Overnight lows are supposed to drop into upper 30's the rest of this week, with very small chance for random shower next couple days.
I.E. Normal winter weather.....


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,
Not too shabby around my neck of the woods the last couple of days. The highs and lows have been decent. For instance, the low this a.m was 48, with plenty of clabber (no rain yet, but it's coming). Been about the same for a few days. The high should reach around 58 (?). It rained some last night, but not much. My yardman got over here yesterday morning early, and started mowing and blowing a bout a gillion leaves, mulched them, and burned some. it looks a lot cleaner and better around my homestead, but it won't last long, as a gillion more leaves will fall. The rain will move back in around 8:00 or so, and rain purdy much all day tomorrow.

Been doing a little more leather piddling, but had to order some more supplies this morning from my leather dealer up in Springfield, Mo. I finished up the guitar strap I was working on , so it's ready to ship out. I'll try and post a picture of it on our thread for your viewing pleasure. It turned out ok, but looks good. Hope the guy likes it. Well.....now it's beginning to sprinkle lightly, so it may turn into a full blown rain.

Blaster Stumps.....You can keep that snow up in your neck of the woods. Sure don't need that stuff around here in the mountains. With all these hills and hollors it makes it tough to get around. Too much up and down, and slippin' and sliding ain't no fun.


----------



## OzarkJim

Dustmite said:


> Morning gang,
> Not too shabby around my neck of the woods the last couple of days. The highs and lows have been decent. For instance, the low this a.m was 48, with plenty of clabber (no rain yet, but it's coming). Been about the same for a few days. The high should reach around 58 (?). It rained some last night, but not much. My yardman got over here yesterday morning early, and started mowing and blowing a bout a gillion leaves, mulched them, and burned some. it looks a lot cleaner and better around my homestead, but it won't last long, as a gillion more leaves will fall. The rain will move back in around 8:00 or so, and rain purdy much all day tomorrow.
> 
> Been doing a little more leather piddling, but had to order some more supplies this morning from my leather dealer up in Springfield, Mo. I finished up the guitar strap I was working on , so it's ready to ship out. I'll try and post a picture of it on our thread for your viewing pleasure. It turned out ok, but looks good. Hope the guy likes it. Well.....now it's beginning to sprinkle lightly, so it may turn into a full blown rain.
> 
> Blaster Stumps.....You can keep that snow up in your neck of the woods. Sure don't need that stuff around here in the mountains. With all these hills and hollors it makes it tough to get around. Too much up and down, and slippin' and sliding ain't no fun.


Yep the yankees get snow. We get leaves!!!

And I am with you on the snow and ice in the mountains. I have to go up a steep hill either direction right out of the driveway. If there is ice it gets real tricky! We have used our side by side a couple times to check the road conditions out and go to the dollar store for supplies in previous years. Both of our trucks are 4x4 but you know that is no guarantee in the mountains.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Yep....When we get ice and snow, we become shut-ins, and hang around the fireplace. My wife's booty shop is in Bull Shoals. She has to go up and down roads to get out of where we live, then cross the dam to get to her work. We both have 4 wheel drives..... her Suburban and my Chevy truck, but 4 wheel drive becomes useless sometimes when ice or black ice is on the roads. But then again...I'm a shut-in most of the time, anyway, so it doesn't bother me to stay in. I'm known as a recluse and ant-social anyway.....!!! 😊 💧❄💻


----------



## Firewood

Good morning g gang. It's 61° and foggy in Atlanta this morning. The weather won't change much for our drive to Pigeon Forge, except we will most likely hit some rain. I'd rather have yesterday's weather where it was 80° and sunny for our drive through Florida.

I don't miss the snow or cold one little bit. It's hard getting used to decorating for Christmas in shorts, I'll struggle through it somehow.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

41 cloudy, dreary degrees outside....at least there isn't any snow. May make a run to the store....we be out of noodles...


----------



## OzarkJim

Mid 50s here with cloudy skies and rain on and off. Supposed to warm up into the 60s tomorrow with no rain. Looking at riding trails in the hot rods (side by sides) with friends.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Decent mid 30's day with sunshine and no wind today.

Almost caught up for Christmas orders finally. Have a bit of a setback now as the heater in the shop decided to quit yesterday morning. Needs a new fan and motor and thermostat. Parts won't be here until next mid-week. Just in time for a good chance of below zero weather starting Monday. Have 3 little electric heaters running to make it workable in here. Hoping I can get finish to dry on the last few projects.


----------



## BurlyBob

We got an inch+ last night. Highest it got today was 30. I was suppose to get my 6x48 sander today but the delivery date has been changed to Monday. I would imagine that it's to the bad roads and trying to get a full truck load. It's sitting in Portland and I doubt this time of year want to travel here without a full load.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Afternoon gang,

Another good start for todays weather. The low was 45, with plenty of clabber all day so far. The rain moved in here yesterday morning and it rained all day into the night last night. We wound up with about 1.26" of moisture, and things were soaked purdy good around the homeplace. It'll be high of 60 degrees which it is now. More rain is moving in tomorrow w/ a 90% chance it'll do it..!!

I got the guitar strap all finished up, and have been letting it dry good before shipping. After tooling, I used olive oil for a resist, then dyed all the back ground after using a bar grounder, finished it with Fiebings Antique finish, give it a good wipe down, making sure all the cuts and tooling were covered good, wiped the excess off, then finished it up with resoline ( another resist ) Finished..... let it dry good. The guy had sent some instructions on how he wanted it finished....kind of a worn look. Took a picture of it and sent it to him. He was happy with the results Took a couple of more pictures, and made a short video of the strap. I'll try to get it posted so you all can see the end results. I really enjoy doing leather work as I started piddling with it back in 1976. Off and on for the next 30+ years. I wish I was better at it.


----------



## bandit571

45 degrees with sleet at the moment....started off clear, soon clouded right up...back to the dreary stuff, again...


----------



## OzarkJim

Didn't get much rain here last night. It warmed up a bit and we did go for a ride in the side by side. 

More rain in the forecast though. No complaints. I remember how dry it was here this summer.......


----------



## CaptainKlutz

High as 69° today, low was 40° this morning in Phoenix.
Currently dark 50° with 81% humidity. 
Ground is still saturated from recent 2" of rain, and humidity is unusually high for SW desert with morning RH in the 90-95% range.
Supposed to get more rain Sunday/Monday. 

Drama? 
Cleared 4sqft of floorium, and got some needed x-mas money, by selling a Delta Shaper today. 

Still have a 1972 Unisaw that needs a new home 
Plan to repaint the 7ft Biesemeyer fence with custom blue/gray color matched urethane enamel tomorrow, and get it assembled for sale by next week. 🙏
She's a beauty with her shiny paint and complete restoration. Better than new and ready for another 50 years of wood working! 😁 








And available for less than half what a new TS costs! 😉😉😜

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

Drab, dreary 37 cloudy degrees outside the windows....had sleet show up last night, didn't stick around though..


Might be a good day to go and hide out in the shop?


----------



## northwoodsman

Delete.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low was frigid 37°. Afternoon high was 68° with mostly sunny skies.
Currently have widely scattered dark with 58°. 

Today's Drama? This Klutz took a spill. 🤕
One of those darn transparent shop goblins (you know the little buggers that hide tools, and steal nuts/bolts?) grabbed my foot as I stepped over crack in driveway. There was no trip over hazard within 10 ft, and shoes don't have laces. A goblin reaching up from the crack in concrete has to be only valid explanation?
Ripped hole in knee of my work jeans, scraped and drew blood on both knees palms, plus one elbow. As the stinging pain stops, can already tell tomorrow is going to be a rough/slow day.
At least I got my TS fence painted. And was able to clean up the spray gun and shop mess before Klutz fell down and go boom. 

May your weekend will be better than mine....


----------



## Firewood

It's 59° and partly sunny here in Pigeon Forge. Except for today, its been a gloomy, wet mess.

Today was my niece's wedding day. It was a wonderful service presided by Deacon Bill, a good friend of my sister. I did one of the readings. Man, I get nervous in front of crowds like that, but everyone said I passed the test, so all us good. It sure was nice seeing family again. We'll head out early in the morning for the ride back home.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

Late evening clan,

The rain moved out early this morning as I sat in the sunroom having my java, and watched a couple of rodents gathering acorns, then scamper up to their nest. They made several trips to and fro gathering.
The low wasn't too bad. it was 44 with plenty of clabber, and clabber stayed around all day. Misty rain off and on. It's 48 now at this hour.

I finally got a couple of pictures shot and a short video of the guitar strap before I had my wife wrap it and mail it off this morning before work.....I'll post one for your viewing pleasure now...! 😊
Scroll up and down to see the full picture...!!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening gang. It's 58° back home in ocala this evening. Just about the entire 9 1/2 hours was rainy, foggy and chilly. So, unfortunately, our ride through the smokies didn't offer any breathtaking views.

Our woodworker's club needed some new officers, and I got elected as treasurer.  I did it for a couple years for our condo association, so it shouldn't be too much work.

*Rick* - Nice work on the guitar strap. I'm sure Rick will be very happy with it.

*CaptK* - Sorry to hear you took a header. Hope you're not too banged up. Maybe you should ask SWMBO for some goblin stompers for Christmas?

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Weather has been nice the last couple days in te mid 30's with sunshine. This morning it is around 20° and starting really fine light snow. We are supposed to have a couple days of snow with accumulations from a few inches to a foot or more depending who you listen to.

Guitar strap looks good Rick. That floral tooling does take time for sure. The last three I have done were 3" wide with a lot of adjustment holes. One had just tooled initials on it and the others were laser engraved mountain scenes. Will try to attatch pictures.


----------



## abie

northwoodsman said:


> Delete.


But before we jump into Southern California’s top stories, but amid an ongoing drought Golden State residents should know that Heavy snow fell in the Sierra Nevada as a winter storm packing powerful winds sent ski lift chairs swinging and closed mountain highways while downpours at lower elevations triggered flood watches Sunday across large swaths of California into Nevada.
More than 250 miles (400 km) of the Sierra from north of Reno south to Yosemite National Park remained under winter storm warnings either until late Sunday or early Monday.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Morning low and current temp are nearly same? Cloudy, wet, 48° & 94% RH in Phoenix on this glorious Monday morning!
Gentle rain fell for 3 hours before sunrise, almost 0.2" received. 
Radar forecast is dry and mostly cloudy the rest of day, with another band of showers moving across the metro valley this evening.

Above 5000ft snow is fallingin AZ. Flagstaff expecting 2-4" today. Some areas in ENE might see upto 8"?

@Firewood "goblin stompers", I like it. Thanks for comment. 
It's been 2 days since the tumble, and am moving around OK. Narcotics required to sleep 1st night. Only serious pain today is left shoulder/arm, feels like rotator cuff injury. Can not lift my left elbow above my stomach without serious pain. Might have to visit orthopedist quackter for some diagnostic pictures, if this does not get better soon. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey gang,

It's 47 now, and that'll be the high for today. It's all clabbered up with plenty of cloud cover. Had a mini- shower this morning, but not much. More rain is fore caste for tomorrow. 

Thanks Mike and Mark for the nice comments on the guitar strap. I really don't like doing floral patterns, and I really don't like using a swivel knife...I suck at it bad, even after 40+ years of doing them.

Mark....The straps look really good. I've never heard of or seen lazer engraving on leather. I do leather burning, or pyrography, so I guess it's about the same. Keep up the good work, bud. 
I might get the hang of this leather caring and stamping one of these days. At least I can sit down and mess up....  😫


----------



## WoodenDreams

Nice looking guitar straps. Here in Rapid City, is currently 27 degrees. Right now, there's a winter alert for tonight through Thursday morning. May get up to 18" in snow with steady 40 mph winds with it, not counting the wind gust. Expecting I-90 road closures.


----------



## Festus56

WoodenDreams said:


> Nice looking guitar straps. Here in Rapid City, is currently 27 degrees. Right now, there's a winter alert for tonight through Thursday morning. May get up to 18" in snow with steady 40 mph winds with it, not counting the wind gust. Expecting I-90 road closures.


Hello there, I grew up in NW SD and lived in Spearfish 35 yrs, Gillette 10 and now Billings 6 plus yrs.. Hoping the weather is better next week as I will be making the 2nd Santa Clause run to your area.This time of year Billings to the Black Hills can be wild no matter which route you take


----------



## Festus56

Dustmite said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> It's 47 now, and that'll be the high for today. It's all clabbered up with plenty of cloud cover. Had a mini- shower this morning, but not much. More rain is fore caste for tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Mike and Mark for the nice comments on the guitar strap. I really don't like doing floral patterns, and I really don't like using a swivel knife...I suck at it bad, even after 40+ years of doing them.
> 
> Mark....The straps look really good. I've never heard of or seen lazer engraving on leather. I do leather burning, or pyrography, so I guess it's about the same. Keep up the good work, bud.
> I might get the hang of this leather caring and stamping one of these days. At least I can sit down and mess up....  😫


Thanks Rick, Laser engraving is not as high class as tooling but works great for some projects. I do not do as much tooling as I used to. Does need practice and a sharp swivel knife for sure.


----------



## bandit571

34 cloudy, dreary ugly Monday weather outside....hope the varnish will dry..








Pine blocks to keep the box up off of my bench...yep, even varnished the bottom..








All of this, just to house ONE plane?








Ward's Master Quality No. 78 (Stanley)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya...another drab, and dreary day outside...33 cloudy degrees, at the moment..
When the cats are sitting by the food dish, and staring up at you....guess I need to fill the bowl....and the one for the dogs...


----------



## northwoodsman

Took my truck up to get the oil changed this morning and as soon as I grabbed my coffee and sat down the tornado sirens started going off and they "recommended" that we all take shelter but nobody knew where to go. So instead of taking shelter everyone gathered around my laptop and watched it on radar. There was areas of rotation to the SE, E, and NE within 1.5 - 2 miles of where I was. It was raining so hard it sounded like the roof was coming down.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Cold, sunny, 48° with 60% RH mid morning in Phoenix.
0.1" of rain fell across most of Metro valley overnight, but barely a sprinkle at Klutz zoo.
Forecast high is only 52°. Some rain/snow lingering in eastern AZ today.
SE metro valley area has freeze warnings posted for next three nights, with 30° low forecast? 🥶

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Mid 20's, calm and cloudy today with a couple new inches of snow last night. Supposed to be about the same tomorrow except will be windy. That should be a good time as light and fluffy as this stuff is.

@ northwoodsman We sure dont need any tornado here. That makes for a wild blizzard!

Should have all my Christmas orders done and gone tomorrow. Then I can work on my own gifts for family! Hoping the parts get here for my furnace. Will be nice to have a reliable heat system again.Still have my new laser engraver in boxes yet. Maybe I can get it up and running soon.


----------



## northwoodsman

We had at least 5 confirmed tornadoes here in the North TX area this morning, as many as 12 once the weather NWS gets done checking them out tomorrow.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Eastbound I-90 from Rapid City was still shut down due to blizzard conditions. Third day in a row. Yesterday they lifted the Westbound I-90 closures to the Wyoming line. Because of the high winds, I don't have to shovel the three sidewalks. Only the driveway had drifting. Areas in the driveway have 3" to 3' of snow. The Cherry Peak Ski area has reported over 4' of snow. A lot of fresh snow for the skiers when the can get out to enjoy it. All next week is suppose to be in the mid single digits for the high. But Christmas is supposed to be in the 20's. That will be like a heat wave, compared to 5 degrees.

I sometimes wonder, How do you measure the actual snow received, when it's all blown to the next county.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

SSDD
High was 58°, low was 38° today in Phoenix. Currently dark, 45° with 49% RH.

Freeze warning posted for tonight for east valley as we dip down to 30°?
Last night was wife's company Christmas party at Biltmore hotel. Cirque du Soleil performance group is in town for holiday shows, and the company hired them for a small show. Then they drew names for $40K in cash prizes (grossed up too). Wife didn't win this year.  

In past years, would stay at party hotel so no one has to drive 45min home after the party. This years special room rate was $518 for one night; so event became a girls night out as she partied with her all female team, with this Klutz as chaperone and chauffeur. They had way too much fun, and the dinner buffet party was over at 9:30pm. Thankfully I lost some weight recently, so the rarely used monkey costume still fit. Nice change of pace to shed shorts/khakies/T-shirts and wear a suit coat once a year. 

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

28 cloudy degrees outside...dusting of that white crap...see a few flakes floating by...about 40 degrees too cold for me.
May just hide out down in the shop, today...


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's a cool 54 and sunny this morning. It's been cool the last few days since the storms rolled through last Thursday. It dumped about 2". Today we might get up to 60.

Well, I've got the sink connected in the laundry room. That made Deb a happy camper. Still waiting for some hardware for finishing touches. That's 1 down and 6 to go.... Oh, and I gotta build her a bench for the entryway as soon as she pucks out a style.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

1/2" of the white crap on the ground outside..23 cloudy and windy degrees.....about 40 degrees too cold to be sticking my nose out the doors...Brass Monkeys are on Strike.


----------



## BurlyBob

It got down to 10 around 5am and might warm up to 22 today. No snow in the forecast for several days.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy gang,

It's been cold and blustery around my neck of the woods. A couple of days ago we got a boo-coo amount of rain. The gauge showed 1. 85" and wind gust of 25 mph. A few trees blew over and limbs dropped all over town. Cold, but tolerable. But...that's about to change. Starting on Thrusday, it's going to dip down to 0 degrees and a 70% chance of snow. Friday's temp will be -4 degrees, then 5 on Saturday, and 10 on Sunday. Highs will be 12, 19, and 25. So we are in for a really cold snap.Then a warming trend will start again. As long as we don't lose power we're in good shape. Plenty of firewood and kindling. More leather work practice . Nothing serious. Just trying to remember what I had forgot..... 😫 😊👍.


----------



## bandit571

Cold and ugly outside..








I hate snow....BAH, Humbug!


----------



## Foghorn

-31C here today without the prevalent wind but lucky we didn't get Banff temps an hour away at -42C. Supposed to be Chinook winds and melting by the weekend. Of course my furnace gave out today so $6,600 for a new one going in tomorrow. A slush Christmas!


----------



## OzarkJim

Well, it's going to get ugly here for Christmas weekend! I know it will be worse for the folks further north of us, but you guys are more prepared than we are here. When you don't usually get a lot of the white stuff it's hard for the highway departments to justify the equipment to deal with it. Fortunately, it looks like the coming storm will be the typical short-lived phenomenon we usually get. Bad for 2-3 days then it melts. Just stay home and binge movies.....


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Currently dark, 42° & 69% RH. 
Yes, days and nights are mixed up again.🧛‍♂️

Morning low was 36°, daytime high was 60° with clear skies. 
Humidity is stubbornly high this month, ranging between 40-70% last couple days. Probably due heavy rains a few weeks ago plus very short warm periods after lunch.

The impending winter weather on TV that is threatening most northern regions, will be opposite for Arizona. 
Expecting sunny 70° high and nearly 50° overnight lows Sunday-Tuesday.  

Drama?
This Klutz will officially add another year to his count down clock this week. Wife decided to take me out for a steak dinner at a fancy restaurant, and spend night in hotel. Of course it is at her favorite place, a local Indian Casino. Last time we spent night at this casino, won enough to make the trip free? Regardless, pretty sure someone will be lucky!😜

Finally finished the Beisemeyer fence restoration on the Unisaw project posted couple weeks ago. 
It works prefect, looks great, and is ready to go under someone's Christmas tree.😁

Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


----------



## BurlyBob

It's been the low to mid 20's since midnight last. We had close to 2" of light powdery snow when I got up. It was easy shoveling. We're looking at 2"-6" of snow in the next couple of days. That's probably twice of what we will get.

The best of all, I'm done with Christmas gifts.


----------



## WoodenDreams

-8 degrees and snowing right now. Tonights low will be -18 degrees. It's sure nice to have a basement shop. I can still work in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Has cooled down to 33 mostly cloudy degrees outside....we are now under a Winter Storm Alert, and a Wind Chill alert...
Supposed to rain tomorrow, before changing to snow tomorrow night...going to get Fugly around here this weekend...


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. It's 61° and dark. It's been a bit cool and promises to get even cooler. We had a little rain come through today. Maybe a little more overnight.

You guys can keep the snow. It will be cold enough here, but fortunately, no precipitation is expected (whew!)

I pulled the trigger on a new tv. It'll be delivered tomorrow. I'll be going from 55 to 75 inches. That'll be different.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## Rick Dennington

You guys getting the cold and bad weather (like me) snuggle up and bundle up. Snow is supposed to move in here about 10:00 in the morning. Will be 0, and get to -3.....Burrr! Glad I got plenty of firewood ready. You just never know. Been cold here for the last few says, but colder is coming.....Burrr!!! Single digits is not fun....Be sure and let your water drip to keep the pipes open...I will be doing that..

Mike.....You're gonna like that big new 75" screen. I 've got a 86". had it about 4 years. It's like watching a drive-in movie.....!! Or a serious home theater. Just add popcorn and a soda pop....lol..!!!!


----------



## Firewood

It's 53° and will get near 70, but that's about to change. We won't be as cold as the rest of the country, but we are looking at a possible hard freeze. Highs will only be in the 40's Christmas weekend. Brrr.

My niece (AKA Tennessee newlyweds) are in Orlando and supposed to fly back to Indiana on Friday. IF the weather gets as bad as they claim, we may have company for Christmas. 

Today is our 49th anniversary. We went to neighbors last night for a holiday gathering that turned out to be an anniversary celebration incognito. We've made some great friends in our short time here. We truly feel blessed.

Looks like the cabinets I need to build will require 7 sheets of plywood. That'll deflate the wallet some, but cheaper than the cabinet company.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 10am and 8 degrees at my house 3 at the airport. The overnight low at my house was -5 and -10 at the airport. It's suppose to warm up over the next few days.


----------



## northwoodsman

It changed FAST here in the Dallas area this morning. I had a doctor appointment 30 minutes from my house. When I left it was 42°F, when I arrived 30 minutes later it was 19° and snowing. I had to stop mid-way and scrape the ice off my windshield so I could see. It was drizzling and the winds pushing the cold front in were 40 - 50 mph and my defrosters and wipers couldn't keep up because the windshield was so cold due to the wind. We are on our way down to 7°F, it's 14° now at 1:35 p.m. My body can't sense the temperature (brain injury) so I have been outside in shorts and a t-shirt all day running errands. I'm getting the strangest looks. I wish I had a dime for everyone who has asked if I'm nuts.


----------



## Ark68SS

It's midnight in Little Rock and it's 6 degrees outside with a 10~15 mph wind blowing. I know this 'cause I have a goofy dog (she's 15 years old and senile) who was barking to go outside so I went with her. Had a dusting of snow earlier and it's clearing up now. Forecasters say the high temp will be in the 60's in a week. 
BillL


----------



## Rick Dennington

It's just a little after midnight here at the homeplace, and it's --2 degrees. The wind is howling at 17 mph., and the wind chill is --20 degrees. We got about 2 .35" of snow today. It finally quit about 5:00 this aftgernoon. Had a hell-roaring fire going all day and night. Letting it go out now, as it's getting close to rack time. I'll take another quilt, thank you very much...!!!


----------



## bandit571

-8 real temp. -38 Wind Chill....windier than any Senator..except..outside my windows, it is blowing COLD air. Maybe an inch of that white crap on the ground...the rest has all been blown into drifts. Currently under a Level 2 Snow Emergency. 

Sitting here, having a cuppa Irish Breakfast Tea, with a shot of Ryan's Irish Creamer....and a bowl of Corn Chex..intend to stay inside, today.


----------



## artsyfartsy

Good Morning Gang, it's a cold +7 degrees outside with a wind chill of -15. The wind is a steady 25 mph with lots of snow blowing. I can hardly see to the end of my yard. So far, I still have power, but several peeps out there do not. This storm will be remembered in years to come just like the storm of 67 and 78. Those were bad one here in Mid-Michigan. 

Merry Christmas to you all and a happy and healthy new year.

Catch U Later.


----------



## BurlyBob

I've had the heat on in the garage for over an hour and it's still to cold to work out there. I shut it off and decided to stay by the fire for the rest of the day. It's suppose to start warming up in a day or so. It's 11:30am here and only up to 18.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

🥶You folks make me shiver just reading about the northern weather!

Was mostly sunny in Phoenix today. Low as 39°, and high was 67° with only 20% RH this afternoon.
Expecting high temp in lower 70's next 4 days. Will be beautiful holiday weekend.  

Drama? 
Won $150 at Casino last night, and had nice meal.
Return home to daughter and son visiting for holiday weekend. Son brought his dog, which is creating minor chaos with our rescue mutts. They are not happy sharing the house.
Less than 2 hours with all extra bodies in house at same time, coupled with total loss of my peace/quiet; forced me to race out the door for menial errands and get oil change in truck. Mall traffic was absurd, or I might have wondered around there too.  
SWMBO took vehicle for front brakes and oil change yesterday in preparation of daughter using it. The repair estimate was over $3000. Besides needing complete $1200 front brake rebuild, it has bork'd ball joints, broken lower control arm bushings, broken motor mount, and a leaking/noisy CV axle. Even worse, my inspection verified the parts were bad. Shop quoted $1250 in parts, that cost me < $500 and RockAuto delivered from Phoenix warehouse next day. 🤪 
Looks like my holiday will be spent in garage. But will be hard to complain when I know it be quieter than inside, and I get to pick the radio station. 

Have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## bandit571

-4 degrees right now..wind chill at -28.....and it is still windy outside....might have got 3" max on the ground...where it hasn't been blown around into drifts. Even the mail didn't run, today....

Supposed to be in the 50s next Friday....strange weather....


----------



## Firewood

It's 37° heading to an overnight low of 25° it'll be sunny tomorrow, but we'll still be lucky if we see low 40's. Compared to the rest of you, I can't really complain. It looks like we'll be back in the 70's by new years.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Low was 46°, high was 74°, warm sunny Christmas day was had in Phoenix.

Was so nice outside, sprayed for weeds and sweep the driveway. 
Had won my Tetris game yesterday rearranging the WW tools in the garage. But still had to roll a shiny new Unisaw into house to clear a 10x20 space large enough for vehicle repairs. Then moved SWMBO vehicle inside to begin repairs. The service labor time was quoted as 11 hours; so it will be in shop a least a couple days working at Klutz speed. 😏

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## bandit571

16 overcast degrees outside....Supposed to hit 50 by Thursday?


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 35 here and everything is melting away. We're suppose to get some rain later today and overnight. The snow should all be washed away by noon tomorrow. 

Later this morning, I getting back out to the shop. I plan on getting everything back to normal so I can finish the bench. Only nine pieces of wood left to get it completed. These will be some of the trickiest.


----------



## MadMark

As captured by:


----------



## Rick Dennington

Morning gang,

We survived the snow storm a couple of days ago, and it's about all melted now. It got down purdy dang cold for a few days. The lowest was --4, and cutting edge cold wind. 

But it turned off fairly nice for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Didn't do much either day. Had my mother-in-law both days, and we just hung around the fireplace. 

Yesterday my spouse fixed a brisket and veggies for our Christmas meal. Opened a few gifts from our kids for us and my m-i-l... Me and the spouse don't buy gifts for each other.

My wife got a new air fryer from my son, and a new air fryer from my daughter...odd...!! My daughter got me a new computer chair (one of them kind you had to put together), so we did that yesterday.

So that's about the extent of our Christmas. Nothing exciting. Just eating and napping (me)...!! Now it's back to the usual grind. I'm glad the holidays are over....!! I need to do some leather work...!!

I'l use the new 'puter chair out in the shop...!!


----------



## phildupreez

A cooler day today at 29c

Sunday, Xmas, was 36c


----------



## bandit571

34 mostly cloudy degrees outside...with a bit of a breeze.

Morning to ya...
All that super cold weather...made for the tires being low enough to set off the "Low Tire pressure" alarms.....trip to the Chevy dealer to get that fixed.."No Charge"!


----------



## Firewood

Good evening all. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. *Bbob *- We are at the same temp as you at the moment. Fortunately, we dont have any snow that needs melting around here.

Not too much going on here. I tweaked my back a bit hauling that plywood around the other day, so taking it easy and just doing some desk jockeying for the time being.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Weather changed today in Phoenix. 
Yesterday was warm sunny 75°. Today we have gray skies, rain, and only 52° at lunch time. 
It was warmer at Midnight that it is now. 😏
Just over 1/4" of rain received so far at Klutz zoo. West side of town has over 1/2". Forecast claims up to 1" today.

The atmospheric river hitting lower west coast, and reaching AZ, is supposed to continue off/on through tomorrow. With a short break then a second wave coming Sunday?
Seems it will be damp and muggy in SW desert for next couple of weeks?

Drama?
This Klutz has been cursed this week.
Auto repairs were stymied by gremlins at every opportunity. First the compressor had broken fitting, needing repair. Then had to fabricate and weld an adapter for slide hammer to pull CV axle. The I find that the CV axle has 33mm 12point nut; NO ONE sells the proper socket at retail, and none of the local distribution warehouses have one either. Even my retired after 4 decades mechanic buddy and manager at nearby Autozone; did not have the size in his vast tool collection. Thanks to holidays shopping back log and arctic weather delays, delivery dates online were all end of this week or next week? Amadud prime was a 4 day delivery; which I ordered as backup; and should be here tomorrow.

Turns out the reason my son brought his dog for Christmas, was wife volunteered to dog site this week while he was away. The dog sitting adventure is also a PITA. The dog: is too big for Klutz zoo, terrorizes and is jealous of existing 2 small dogs, never gets tired, figured out how to open close doors; and only responds to shock collar or threat of using shock collar by pointing the shock remote at it. Has pulled keyboard, mouse, and everything else off my desk twice; begging for attention. Thankfully he goes home soon.

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 50° and very dark at this hour. Couldn't sleep. Again. Yesterday was postcard weather for winter in Florida. We got to 71° with 31% humidity, easterly winds at 6 mph and sunny blue skies.

I took a drive to the sawmill and picked up a bunch of poplar for my face frames and drawer boxes yesterday. Also found a nice cherry board for a mirror frame that needs redoing. Lumber prices here are 35 - 50% higher than back in Wisconsin. And there was usually much more to pick from.

Since I left my jointer behind in the move, I'll be going to the woodshop to break it down and clean it up. But first I want to put the carcasses together.

Well, that's enough blabbering for now. Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## bandit571

46 mostly cloudy degrees outside...might get into the 50s over the weekend?


----------



## artsyfartsy

Happy New Years everyone. I hope 2023 will be better for you than 2022. Remember the old preachers prayer every morning; " Lord, nothing will happen today that you and I can't handle together". May you have peace and good health this year.

Stay safe and healthy my friends,
Catch U Later


----------



## bandit571

46 sleety degrees outside...beats the heck out of snow. Just a drab, dreary, WET day outside....

Top it off? TODAY is The Boss' Birthday! She will be mad, because she does not like to go outside in this kind of weather....and lets EVERYONE know about it.

No lumber in the shop...can't go and hide out there...


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to all!! Has been great weather here this week after the deep freeze we were in. 

Still here just busy. Last couple weeks have been wild. Got the Christmas orders done in time and then decided to work on learning my new laser engraver. Nice and fast compared to my old one. Will do a lot more about 12 times as fast.

Had to leave the laser for a bit. Neighbor lady asked me to make an urn for her husband that passed a couple weeks ago. An honor to do but came with a lot of thoughts during the build.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Another 4 days has passed?

First day of 2023 was cold and wet in Phoenix. High temp for day was before sunrise with 59°. 0.98" of rain fell on Klutz zoo during a 9a-9p drenching, with a 50° high temp.
Even when it was not raining, and ground was drying out; sky was still spitting moisture; keeping humidity above 85%. Total rainfall map shows 2-4in of rain dropped in NE hills just outside of metro valley. Has been a slow steady rain, so no major flood warnings in area. 
Northern mountains, including Flagstaff are under winter weather warning, with heavy snow above 6000ft, and flooding in the Sedona/Prescott creeks.

Currently dark, cloudy, damp, with 50°F. 
NW side of town has already received 1/4" since midnight, and it will hit the zoo soon. Occasional rain shower forecast till about noon today, but expecting more of the same gentle rain pattern.\

@bandit571 Happy belated B-day bandit's boss!

Happy to report dog sitting adventure is over, and wild/crazy mutt has returned to his own home. Wife and oldest son are not on speaking terms after the event.  
Also happy to report that the car repair curse has expired. Wife's car is repaired, front end aligned, and even got a bath New Year's Day. Although I found a power steering reservoir leak doing the other work, and parked it back in garage till part shows up. So it's still clean despite the weather, till I put my greasy hands on it again. Wife was angry that I had car professionally cleaned, as now she has to be nice to me. 😜

Hope everyone is having a blessed and happy new year!


----------



## bandit571

49 drab and dreary degrees outside. Have not heard what is on the schedule for the rest of today.....Boss hasn't said...YET.


----------



## BurlyBob

Cold and dry here. It was 18 when I crawled out of the rack. It's warmed up to 23 and might top out around 28.

Over the weekend I came up with an idea for cutting mortises in the bench top end cap. Today's a practice day for that idea.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Howdy all,
Pretty nice weather around my neck of the woods and at the homestead. The past few days have been excellent weather... It was 52 for the low this morning with mostly clabbered sky, and the high is at it's highest right now at 72.....Nice....!! It's supposed to start raining this afternoon, ans into the night. 60--80% chance....!!

Been doing a touch of leather work (actually leather burning...called pyrography). Been pretty calm around the se parts. Not much going on, which is par for the course. But....activity here Friday......!!

My tree service finally showed up Friday morning, and cut down 2 big oak trees. One was dead, and the other was starting to die. These suckers were large...about 70 ft. tall. The guys got here about 8:30, and was done, chipped all the dead limbs, raked the debris, cleaned up nicely, and was gone by 12:45. They cut them up in 14-16" rounds, and one guy is gonna come and split them for firewood. When he will show up is the big question, as he cuts, and splits firewood to sell....Might even do a little bartering.....one never knows...!!

I figure there should be about 1 1/2 to 2 cords of good firewood, plus what I already have....so plenty of wood for the coming year (s)...The trees were about 20-22" mostly. The dead one will burn better than the other one. Dead, but solid timber.....!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello All, Has been average temps here lately. Around the mid 30's for highs and frosty teens at night. No new snow and what we had is nearly all gone.

Have spent the last several days getting used to the new laser engraver. It does so much more than my old one but is a big learning curve for the new things. Have smoked up my shop more lately than I ever did with the old one. Fun cutting 1/4" wood and leather but if it is not set right or the air assist is not on will sure let you know.

Tomorrow will be starting a full living room wall book shelf project. It is my stepsons project for his customer but he has never did a project of this size. (He has a busy handymans business) Over 12' wide and 10" tall with a rolling ladder. He was not going to take the job because of experience and a lack of a big heated shop and the right tools. I told him to go for it and we would build and finish it here. Will be built in three sections then assembled and trimmed in place. He now is excited to learn and let me help show him. I now have a $1,400.00 pile of oak plywood and boards in the shop so guess the next few days are spoken for.


----------



## bandit571

60 cloudy degrees outside...Drab & Dreary....beats snowy everytime.


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. Starting out the day at 67°. Well only get to mid 70's. The last few days have been pleasant with temps in the low 80's and sunny skies. Well, until yesterday when the front came through and dumped some rain and lowered the temperature. Maybe a bit more rain today.

Started breaking down all the material for my cabinets. It'll be a fun challenge finding places to stack all of

Today I I go to to see a few old neighbors to help with some projects. It'll probably take most of the day, so cabinets will have to wait.

*Festus* - I'd love to get a laser or cnc, but really have no place to put it. Maybe a small one someday. 

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bandit571

41 mostly sunny degrees outside the windows....Brunch was 2 Sausage patties, and a slice of Pepper Jack Cheese inside of a Toasted English Muffin.....Breakfast was 5 pills.

Doctor's Office visit tomorrow...

Not much else going on..


----------



## Firewood

Good morning all. It's 49° and dark this morning. The last few days have started out in the upper 30's and 40's, but plenty of sun warms us up to 70's. Humidity is lower too.

Not enough time spent on cabinet building latel. But for the record, here's the sink base I finished for the laundry room.
















The uppers were already there, so had to match style and color.

Lots is people are sick around here - including Deb. Spent most of yesterday at the urgent care and then hunting down a pharmacy that had the meds she was perscribed.

Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------

